# Cannarado genetics



## genuity (Feb 19, 2016)

Anybody else growing cannardo genetics?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2016)

this should be a good thread! def a fan of cannarado....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 19, 2016)

I've only recently just heard about them but it seems like folks only have good things to say.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 19, 2016)

Is there a place in Colorado these are sold in person?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 19, 2016)

Some of these will be grown indoors some outdoors.


----------



## trippnface (Feb 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3611925
> Anybody else growing cannardo genetics?


nice pick up!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3611925
> Anybody else growing cannardo genetics?


Just poped shave ice. Happy to find 14 seeds in a pack.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3611925
> Anybody else growing cannardo genetics?


thats gotta be a good combo...be interesting how they pan out...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 19, 2016)

14 in a 10er? fuck yea thats sweet as pie err sherbert!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 19, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> 14 in a 10er? fuck yea thats sweet as pie err sherbert!


I think their all 14 but I was exspecting 10.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice pickup gen. I'm pulling up a chair to watch. I dropped some Genstash gear on the 16th. Black Dynamite f2, Banana Puff f2, and Cherry Pie Breath. Thanks again friend. Can't wait to find the fire.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 19, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Nice pickup gen. I'm pulling up a chair to watch. I dropped some Genstash gear on the 16th. Black Dynamite f2, Banana Puff f2, and Cherry Pie Breath. Thanks again friend. Can't wait to find the fire.


woah yea cherry pie breath sounds like the heat !


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 19, 2016)

Yal Late to the party . I've seen nothing but fire from this guy


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 20, 2016)

If you want to see top quality journal after journal go to firestax ... Lots of people and cannardo was active over there til stax lost all his money last year . He's trying to recruit and rebuild after being shut down and taking a huge loss


----------



## trippnface (Feb 21, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Nice pickup gen. I'm pulling up a chair to watch. I dropped some Genstash gear on the 16th. Black Dynamite f2, Banana Puff f2, and Cherry Pie Breath. Thanks again friend. Can't wait to find the fire.


what the genetic scoop on cherry pie breath?
cherry pie x OGKB?
wonder how it compares to bay exclusives cherry pie x bay exclusive og x OGKB

muthafukin showdown!

** derp unless 1 is reversed that doesnt make sense those are both clone only strains xp


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2016)

trippnface said:


> what the genetic scoop on cherry pie breath?
> cherry pie x OGKB?
> wonder how it compares to bay exclusives cherry pie x bay exclusive og x OGKB
> 
> ...


Cherry pie x (Cherrypie kush x greatful breath) 

Greatful breath (ogkb x joe og)


----------



## trippnface (Feb 21, 2016)

genuity said:


> Cherry pie x (Cherrypie kush x greatful breath)
> 
> Greatful breath (ogkb x joe og)


nice


----------



## Joedank (Feb 21, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> If you want to see top quality journal after journal go to firestax ... Lots of people and cannardo was active over there til stax lost all his money last year . He's trying to recruit and rebuild after being shut down and taking a huge loss


cannarado was on front with stax .... damn that sucks ... 
shut down ? hope things are ok for em


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 21, 2016)

Ah geez, cannarado restock at greenline. Someone talk me out of buying cookie crisp f2 and double dough please... more seeds than sense (or cents lol) over here!
Eta:to late, I am a sucker for a good sour dubb cross, was hoping the face off x sour Dubb would be in but no joy.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 21, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Ah geez, cannarado restock at greenline. Someone talk me out of buying cookie crisp f2 and double dough please... more seeds than sense (or cents lol) over here!
> Eta:to late, I am a sucker for a good sour dubb cross, was hoping the face off x sour Dubb would be in but no joy.


I know where you can pick up a pack of the Cookie Crisp f2. It comes as a two pack with either red velvet, shave ice, or throat punch. 
http://beanbid.com/?paged=2


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 1, 2016)

Shave ice about to get transplanted into 3 gals. Every plant has the same structure and some reek like kush or something already.


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2016)

How are these looking...


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Apr 10, 2016)

genuity said:


> How are these looking...


They are looking nice. Pretty slow veg growth besides one plant. I'm not surprised considering the genetics. I'm gonna move them into a flower room in a few days. I'll take some pictures when I do.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 10, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Shave ice about to get transplanted into 3 gals. Every plant has the same structure and some reek like kush or something already. View attachment 3620796 View attachment 3620799


looking good, my greenline order for SI should be here soon...subbed here now


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Apr 12, 2016)

​I was finally able to spread these out and get a picture. These have been under t5s there hole life due to lack of space so I'm going to veg them under my 315s for a week then flower them.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 12, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3655697 View attachment 3655698​I was finally able to spread these out and get a picture. These have been under t5s there hole life due to lack of space so I'm going to veg them under my 315s for a week then flower them.


looks like pure coco your running them in?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Apr 12, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks like pure coco your running them in?


Yes.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 12, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Yes.


can you tell me what ferts you use please?


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 12, 2016)

Sweet my shave ice should be here also in a few days. Im getting that cookie crisp as well...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 12, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Sweet my shave ice should be here also in a few days. Im getting that cookie crisp as well...


I got myself a pack of the shave ice...now just gotta find time to run it lol


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2016)

Shave ice,shows up fast to the party


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 1, 2016)

genuity said:


> Shave ice,shows up fast to the party
> View attachment 3670660


Can't wait to see how these turn out


----------



## Traxx187 (May 1, 2016)

New drop


----------



## Cornfed Dread (May 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> New drop


What are the genetics of Cookiehoe91 anyone.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 1, 2016)

genuity said:


> Shave ice,shows up fast to the party
> View attachment 3670660


I'm gonna be flipping mine soon...more photos to come


----------



## Yodaweed (May 1, 2016)

Do they sell these seeds locally in Colorado anywhere?


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> Shave ice,shows up fast to the party
> View attachment 3670660


Geez, you must have some room Gen, you always have so much fire on the go!!


----------



## greencropper (May 2, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I'm gonna be flipping mine soon...more photos to come


gaggin to see those SI bud up man!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Geez, you must have some room Gen, you always have so much fire on the go!!


Haha was just thinkin the same thing!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> gaggin to see those SI bud up man!


Same here. I'm pretty impressed with the way they are growing so far. They started slow but took off when they developed a good root structure. I'm getting almost the Same smell off of each stem rub which usually doesn't happen....there's usually a variation of smells but obviously they still have a lot of time to go. I'm taking down my room of orange ghost from franchise genetics tomorrow then flipping these ladies ..ill have more pictures then.


----------



## greencropper (May 2, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Same here. I'm pretty impressed with the way they are growing so far. They started slow but took off when they developed a good root structure. I'm getting almost the Same smell off of each stem rub which usually doesn't happen....there's usually a variation of smells but obviously they still have a lot of time to go. I'm taking down my room of orange ghost from franchise genetics tomorrow then flipping these ladies ..ill have more pictures then.


sounds good, im mad keen on outcrossing those SI with G.A.S. fruitcake & G.A.S.cherry sherbert to get some sherbert/gelato type offspring happening


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> sounds good, im mad keen on outcrossing those SI with G.A.S. fruitcake & G.A.S.cherry sherbert to get some sherbert/gelato type offspring happening


Sounds like a good idea man. The males I have look and smell like the females. It seems like a really consistent strain so far.


----------



## madininagyal (May 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> sounds good, im mad keen on outcrossing those SI with G.A.S. fruitcake & G.A.S.cherry sherbert to get some sherbert/gelato type offspring happening


G.a.s. gear are solid and tasty Nice choice if u share some fille me in thé liste lol


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 9, 2016)

I was finally able to gets these ladies under my 315s in the flower room. I'm gonna clean them up and let them adjust to the light be for I flip. Pictured are my two favorite females based on structure and growth rate. The first looks sherbert Dom and the second a mix of the two.


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3677398 View attachment 3677399 I was finally able to gets these ladies under my 315s in the flower room. I'm gonna clean them up and let them adjust to the light be for I flip. Pictured are my two favorite females based on structure and growth rate. The first looks sherbert Dom and the second a mix of the two.


 himmel!...they are bushy girls too


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> himmel!...they are bushy girls too


Ya there's a couple runts that are looking ogkb Dom but these two look like there gonna have no problem kicking down.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2016)

Uppot time..hope all of these are strong females.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 23, 2016)

I ended up with 8


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> Uppot time..hope all of these are strong females.
> View attachment 3689156


You make me want to pop my jersey fist pump!


----------



## greencropper (Jun 6, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3677398 View attachment 3677399 I was finally able to gets these ladies under my 315s in the flower room. I'm gonna clean them up and let them adjust to the light be for I flip. Pictured are my two favorite females based on structure and growth rate. The first looks sherbert Dom and the second a mix of the two.


any chance of some new pics of these gals bro?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 6, 2016)

greencropper said:


> any chance of some new pics of these gals bro?


Ya I can grab a few tonight. So unfortunately I had to kill 5 females that started to herm on me. I'm very disappointed as these were regular seeds. I do have 4 to 5 ladies left that didn't herm so will see how they do.


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Ya I can grab a few tonight. So unfortunately I had to kill 5 females that started to herm on me. I'm very disappointed as these were regular seeds. I do have 4 to 5 ladies left that didn't herm so will see how they do.


Only 2 females for me....hope they stay clean.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 6, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Ya I can grab a few tonight. So unfortunately I had to kill 5 females that started to herm on me. I'm very disappointed as these were regular seeds. I do have 4 to 5 ladies left that didn't herm so will see how they do.


Dangg


----------



## greencropper (Jun 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Dangg


absolutely!


----------



## greencropper (Jun 6, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Ya I can grab a few tonight. So unfortunately I had to kill 5 females that started to herm on me. I'm very disappointed as these were regular seeds. I do have 4 to 5 ladies left that didn't herm so will see how they do.


the herms suck!, so how many Shave Ice do you have left now?


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm cutting back on my seed plants & clones..so the 2 females I did get,I will not be a big let down...if they shit the bed.
But if I find something worthy of a few runs,I'm satisfied.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 6, 2016)

greencropper said:


> the herms suck!, so how many Shave Ice do you have left now?


I still have 5 left


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 6, 2016)

I just took these in the dark. These are 18 days in and mainly have a kush style growth. They smell amazing a mix between cherry and orange. I just hope they stay on track from here.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 6, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3701363 View attachment 3701365 I just took these in the dark. These are 18 days in and mainly have a kush style growth. They smell amazing a mix between cherry and orange. I just hope they stay on track from here.


looking good & sound nice on the terps, hope the herm issue keeps away from these 5!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 7, 2016)

Does this look wrong to anyone else?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Does this look wrong to anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No that's the right packaging


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 7, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> No that's the right packaging


I meant the container. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I meant the container.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right container but I see what you mean...it looks opened or loose


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 7, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Right container but I see what you mean...it looks opened or loose


Ok sweet thank. I just have seen the Disk looking containers with cannardo gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Ok sweet thank. I just have seen the Disk looking containers with cannardo gear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got two packs of chocolate crip cookies from Mountain inceptions and they both packages identical to yours


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 7, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> I got two packs of chocolate crip cookies from Mountain inceptions and they both packages identical to yours


Awesome. Thanks for the confirmation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Jun 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Does this look wrong to anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it unsealed?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 7, 2016)

greencropper said:


> is it unsealed?


Yeah. What seals on them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Jun 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah. What seals on them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i thought there was an issue with the pack you were stating?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i thought there was an issue with the pack you were stating?


Yeah I was asking how he sealed his packs. They just seem to be regular baggies. I can take the container out and swap it without breaking any kind of seal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Jun 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I was asking how he sealed his packs. They just seem to be regular baggies. I can take the container out and swap it without breaking any kind of seal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i dont understand why some seedbanks still do not use sealed packs? i never looked closely at my pack of shave ice, growing them out next yr, every modern bank should know most people are only interested in original sealed breeders packs? defies logic how any could miss this most important aspect?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i dont understand why some seedbanks still do not use sealed packs? i never looked closely at my pack of shave ice, growing them out next yr, every modern bank should know most people are only interested in original sealed breeders packs? defies logic how any could miss this most important aspect?


Yeah. My thing is these breeders that post custom or specific packs. Like hsos wooden packs. I've gotten one ever and gotten probably 6 packs from them. It's a huge part of branding. And sketches a lot of us i think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 13, 2016)

The seed packs that you posted are fine @kmog.
@greencropper I wouldn't be making such a big deal of how "Cannarado" chose how to package them, because actually they are packaged well!!!


----------



## greencropper (Jun 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The seed packs that you posted are fine @kmog.
> @greencropper I wouldn't be making such a big deal of how "Cannarado" chose how to package them, because actually they are packaged well!!! View attachment 3706759 View attachment 3706760


maybe you missed my point?, the point is...if the pack is not 'welded' shut by the breeder the pack can easily be opened by anyone along the distribution chain and good beans replaced with inferior genetics, the only true way a buyer is sure they are getting the real item is that the packs are 'welded' or sealed in a tamperproof method from the breeder, life's too short to waste time growing out beans that turn out to be not what was paid for


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> maybe you missed my point?, the point is...if the pack is not 'welded' shut by the breeder the pack can easily be opened by anyone along the distribution chain and good beans replaced with inferior genetics, the only true way a buyer is sure they are getting the real item is that the packs are 'welded' or sealed in a tamperproof method from the breeder, life's too short to waste time growing out beans that turn out to be not what was paid for


I know exactly what you speak of. They don't need to be welded shut, if that makes you feel better or sleep at night then fine.

The fact is if they are going to be "tampered with or open" from who? It goes from the breeder - distributor - you.

back in the old days with questionalble seedbanks maybe, but the ones cannarado uses are pretty legit.

It's hard to think people the post office or customs or whomever is going to open the package.

I have never had seeds tampered with and this has been from 100 orders various seedbanks, tester seeds, and gifted.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I know exactly what you speak of. They don't need to be welded shut, if that makes you feel better or sleep at night then fine.
> 
> The fact is if they are going to be "tampered with or open" from who? It goes from the breeder - distributor - you.
> 
> ...


if your happy getting beans in unsealed packs, good, i prefer sealed breeders packs, i think if a poll was run on RIU about how many people wanted sealed breeders packs over those that dont?...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> if your happy getting beans in unsealed packs, good, i prefer sealed breeders packs, i think if a poll was run on RIU about how many people wanted sealed breeders packs over those that dont?...


Not to be petty, but i guess when they come directly from the breeder like these ones you have no worries..

  
Anyhow back to the thread, from what I have started .. Manic on dubbs and double dough they appear to be strong plants with solid branching.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2016)

Those Cannarado beans are double sealed but perhaps they aren't tamper proof to some's satisfaction. I believe most ppl would be ok with that packaging. If you can't trust your distributer, it's best to find this out.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Those Cannarado beans are double sealed but perhaps they aren't tamper proof to some's satisfaction. I believe most ppl would be ok with that packaging. If you can't trust your distributer, it's best to find this out.


The pack I got from greenline wasn't sealed at all. So the Baggie and container seals had been pre opened(if they were sealed at any point). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The pack I got from greenline wasn't sealed at all. So the Baggie and container seals had been pre opened(if they were sealed at any point).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They dont come sealed. It's not that big of a deal. breeder-distributor you.. Like i said above the seedbank good. 

(not you specifically) but at the end of the day, you have to trust where you are getting your seeds from. 

The hole thing with tampering with seeds takes to much effort, First they woukd have to buy such and such seeds to replace them with, open/ close and have a similar strain that looks like said strain.

You don't trust your seedbank @kmog33 ??


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> They dont come sealed. It's not that big of a deal. breeder-distributor you.. Like i said above the seedbank good.
> 
> (not you specifically) but at the end of the day, you have to trust where you are getting your seeds from.
> 
> ...


I've seen a couple people say his packs are sealed twice so I was just responding to that. As mine had 0 seal. 

As of right now, there are very few seedbanks that take cc in the us. Glo is one of them. He also auctions $65 packs starting at $150, grows commercially but doesn't smoke, and seems to be an all out greedy dude. So do I grab gear from him, yeah. Don't trust the dude? No, he seems like a real pos. 

Other us banks:

Sour patch: dude overcharges more than double for desirable packs, then blames the breeders for his prices. Come on here and puts users down for calling him out. 

Tdt: has taken 10 packs and broken then down and sold them as 5 packs. They didn't notify anyone though and sold them for the same price. 

James bean co: cc was down last two times I tried to order from them. 

Other banks:
Bonza: sells beans they don't have 
Mws: seem legit most of the time, but I like breeders packs and they break them down if I remember correctly, even when you buy full packs. 
Attitude: too many orders confiscated, shit freebies, no breeders packs, insanely expensive shipping, additional $15 on top of shipping to guarantee delivery. (May just be me but I think you should guarantee what you're selling gets to your customers without charging them exorbitantly for shipping already and then adding another fairly large charge for insurance as well)

So honestly the biggest problem is that most all of the seed banks, especially the American ones that are run by single dudes(not established companies), are run by shady, greedy dudes. And a lot, if not most, have been caught swapping beans, charging double shipping on single orders, or tampering with packs. Etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I've seen a couple people say his packs are sealed twice so I was just responding to that. As mine had 0 seal.
> 
> As of right now, there are very few seedbanks that take cc in the us. Glo is one of them. He also auctions $65 packs starting at $150, grows commercially but doesn't smoke, and seems to be an all out greedy dude. So do I grab gear from him, yeah. Don't trust the dude? No, he seems like a real pos.
> 
> ...


@km

sorry that has been your experience, mine has actually been the opposite.

My experience with sour patch was excellent and I got my beans close to cost with sourpatch.

Whats wrong with auctioning $65 packs if they are desirable and the last ones even at 200?
Dosido's use to go for about $120 , the last packs sold at $800!
I thought we had free enterprise.

mountain inceptions / and seedvaultofcal/ shn are pretty good.

What seed packages did sour patch over charge on, please be specific...

Topdawg gear has been set out at $200-$300 pack.

Cannarado's limited line $150-$200

which packs did he charge double for?

@kmog33


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The hole thing with tampering with seeds takes to much effort, First they woukd have to buy such and such seeds to replace them with, open/ close and have a similar strain that looks like said strain


They wouldnt have to buy any such and such seeds..the amount of 'pollen chuckers' nowdays leads me to believe it wouldnt be hard to find some guy/friend to donate 200 beans and swap em out. Especially an owner of a seedbank..they prolly get hit up from all types of basement breeders on the daily trying to sell there 'top quality' genetics.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @km
> 
> sorry that has been your experience, mine has actually been the opposite.
> 
> ...


You don't find nothing wrong with a seed bank auctioning off beans at starting price of $150 when yesterday they was $65? Just imagine if you was the person that had the same pack he was auctioning off in your cart go to checkout and poof it's gone. 30 minutes later you see your bank auctioning them. Only problem I have with sour patch is he never update his site to let you know the inventory. If I send you my money for Frosted Flakes i want Frosted Flakes not a sub.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @km
> 
> sorry that has been your experience, mine has actually been the opposite.
> 
> ...


Sour patch was charging over double for ihg gear. After being called out on it, he lied and said the breeder told him to raise prices. I'm personally In touch with the breeder, and he informed me that his prices are the same to every bank. And that he had already told sour patch to drop the price on his gear. Specifically, rainbow cookies, a $75 pack sour patch had listed for $160. Those are the beans I personally remember, but there were a lot of desirable strains he does this with.

The problem with auctioning off packs that are from breeders. Is that they are generally on consignment from the breeder and these seedbanks are capitalizing and making a huge profit off the breeders, and not paying them for it. If sells beans wasn't such a gray area legally, the banks would be shut down by the breeders for it. They want people to be able to buy their gear, not greedy douchebags making huge profits off of breeders work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 13, 2016)

Do you believe in supply and demand. the concept is so basic even a person in primary school gets it. 

same happens with baseball tickets and concert tickets from scalpers...

and to be honest $150 is on the lower end of seeds.

some packs fetch $1400 plus....

whats expensive / inexpensive is different per individual.




Vato_504 said:


> You don't find nothing wrong with a seed bank auctioning off beans at starting price of $150 when yesterday they was $65? Just imagine if you was the person that had the same pack he was auctioning off in your cart go to checkout and poof it's gone. 30 minutes later you see your bank auctioning them. Only problem I have with sour patch is he never update his site to let you know the inventory. If I send you my money for Frosted Flakes i want Frosted Flakes not a sub.


Nope I dont find anything wrong with it.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Not to be petty, but i guess when they come directly from the breeder like these ones you have no worries..
> 
> View attachment 3706777 View attachment 3706779
> Anyhow back to the thread, from what I have started .. Manic on dubbs and double dough they appear to be strong plants with solid branching.


That black lime reserve  I would do bad things for f2s


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Do you believe in supply and demand. the concept is so basic even a person in primary school gets it.
> 
> same happens with baseball tickets and concert tickets from scalpers...
> 
> ...


Yeah, except their are laws against scalpers....

And and that point, the seed banks are the scalpers...

I've never, nor would I ever buy tickets to anything from scalpers. 

So you're basically saying that seedbanks are shady. Do shady business. But that's ok by you. Because of supply and demand. What if the breeders started charging these banks $1400 a pack? And now your packs all cost $2800 now(because we know all seedbanks like to at least double up on what they're paying the breeders. 

Topdawg isn't charging 200-300. He's charging $75-150 and the banks are marking them up. The more the breeders charges the larger the markup seems. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't even need to post all my topdawg seeds, but i know for facts from JJ Himself that he has instructed these banks to sell it for that price!!

Now whos word am i to take. Yours or JJ Edwards.

btw that $1400 dollar pack was starfighter...

JJs gear has always been expensive from 2008.

plus if you goto places like "stubhub" they resell things at a inflated value.

some scalpers sell just above face value, that is your perspective that they are shady again your eyes.



kmog33 said:


> Yeah, except their are laws against scalpers....
> 
> And and that point, the seed banks are the scalpers...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That black lime reserve  I would do bad things for f2s


Listen man, i know what you mean, but the point of me posting those seeds where to illustrate that they don't have to come sealed and what not. whether he sent those seeds in Rolex type of box he uses or just hand written scribble on a baggie I have no qualms.. 

sidebar.. Wait to Nubia x ringo's Harletsu hits the market if they even bring that cross out!!!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Do you believe in supply and demand. the concept is so basic even a person in primary school gets it.
> 
> same happens with baseball tickets and concert tickets from scalpers...
> 
> ...


Oh trust I know about supply and demand. So if A selling his beans for $1400 and B have the same beans for $65 you telling me you buying A? Yea right. I just feel in this game or business we in somebody should have some type of ethics and put the customer first. When Jordan's release you don't see footlocker doing auctions and I know more people line up for them than seeds.


Lightgreen2k said:


> I don't even need to post all my topdawg seeds, but i know for facts from JJ Himself that he has instructed these banks to sell it for that price!!
> 
> Now whos word am i to take. Yours or JJ Edwards.
> 
> ...


you not making sense brother. If the seed banks sell seeds for what the breeders sell packs for they wouldn't make any money. Like I told someone before BOG is $50 direct from him, seed banks is $80-100. Most seed banks don't pay for beans up front. So if JJ or BOG send this bank 200 packs to sell you think they paying what we pay? Hell no they not. Big worm charged me $25 a pack banks have his gear at $50-75 so who not price gouging? So I guess JJ tell all these banks to auction his beans off too.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 13, 2016)

only thing that matters is, do you trust the bank your using?
dont mind giving the ma and pa store extra 20-30 to keep their store running.
every bank has a different overhead (cost of operation)
speakin of topdawg, it cost over 10k for his gear lineup.
i know if i spent 10k on something. i want something in return... not doing this shit for FREE....


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Oh trust I know about supply and demand. So if A selling his beans for $1400 and B have the same beans for $65 you telling me you buying A? Yea right. I just feel in this game or business we in somebody should have some type of ethics and put the customer first. When Jordan's release you don't see footlocker doing auctions and I know more people line up for them than seeds.
> 
> you not making sense brother. If the seed banks sell seeds for what the breeders sell packs for they wouldn't make any money. Like I told someone before BOG is $50 direct from him, seed banks is $80-100. Most seed banks don't pay for beans up front. So if JJ or BOG send this bank 200 packs to sell you think they paying what we pay? Hell no they not. Big worm charged me $25 a pack banks have his gear at $50-75 so who not price gouging? So I guess JJ tell all these banks to auction his beans off too.



First to the $1400 and $65

$65 was being spoken about and that beans are being auction offed at 150.

$1400 (starfighter f1's auction) was only used as an example of what i thought was expensive for seeds and not $300 being expensive..

Now we can rest the 65 to 1400 alright done.

Every company purchases things at cost and ups the price. from seedbank to seedbank the price of Stardawg ix was $200
form chem 91 bx across seedbanks it was 300.

seedshere now
sourpatch seeds
mountain ins

so as i have stated JJ set the price point.. what is there not to understand

@Vato_504

i never said what price point there purchased it at. lets be clear with my words, all i have said that 200-300 was the selling point.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 13, 2016)

Two different phenos of shaved ice at day 30. One definitely smells like sherbet. I've never smelled terps like this before.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 13, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3707084View attachment 3707086 Two different phenos of shaved ice at day 30. One definitely smells like sherbet. I've never smelled terps like this before.


Damn nice. Looking good fam keep up the good work. They looking like nice yielders


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2016)

Balls on one of my plants....

One is still clean.

Other two are still in veg.

With you really getting sherbet [email protected] I'm definitely feeling better them.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn nice. Looking good fam keep up the good work. They looking like nice yielders


Thanks. The flowers are definitely forming up nicely and I think they will end up being medium yielders of straight fire.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> Balls on one of my plants....
> 
> One is still clean.
> 
> ...


All my phenos are quality but their is one that reminds me exactly of the sherbet I used to eat as a kid.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## ky man (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sour patch was charging over double for ihg gear. After being called out on it, he lied and said the breeder told him to raise prices. I'm personally In touch with the breeder, and he informed me that his prices are the same to every bank. And that he had already told sour patch to drop the price on his gear. Specifically, rainbow cookies, a $75 pack sour patch had listed for $160. Those are the beans I personally remember, but there were a lot of desirable strains he does this with.
> 
> The problem with auctioning off packs that are from breeders. Is that they are generally on consignment from the breeder and these seedbanks are capitalizing and making a huge profit off the breeders, and not paying them for it. If sells beans wasn't such a gray area legally, the banks would be shut down by the breeders for it. They want people to be able to buy their gear, not greedy douchebags making huge profits off of breeders work.
> 
> ...


That is easy to take care of JUST STOP BUYING THOSE HIGH PRICED BEANS and let the sealer eat them and buy from a different person..ky


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 13, 2016)

ky man said:


> That is easy to take care of JUST STOP BUYING THOSE HIGH PRICED BEANS and let the sealer eat them and buy from a different person..ky


aka let the market dictate the price. If they dont ever sell for azillion dollars the breeder never made azillion dollars. just looks like the asshat for asking that high a price for beans. There was some other breeder who did that  didnt really pan out the greatest, but hey they are still selling their other 100+ crosses so its all good


----------



## deeproots74 (Jun 13, 2016)

I see Oregon Elite Seeds carries Cannarado Genetics any suggestions on what I should pick up?


----------



## deeproots74 (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I've seen a couple people say his packs are sealed twice so I was just responding to that. As mine had 0 seal.
> 
> As of right now, there are very few seedbanks that take cc in the us. Glo is one of them. He also auctions $65 packs starting at $150, grows commercially but doesn't smoke, and seems to be an all out greedy dude. So do I grab gear from him, yeah. Don't trust the dude? No, he seems like a real pos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 13, 2016)

I'd go for the the lemon g line so 

if they have it 
" Lemon Ice Pucker" Sherbert x Lemong G
"Tangerine pucker "Tangerine Haze x Lemon G
or any of the topanga cross lines if they have it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 13, 2016)

none of my packs were sealed from a couple of seedbanks.

This also came from one of the first seedbanks to carry his line.

@deeproots74


----------



## deeproots74 (Jun 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> none of my packs were sealed from a couple of seedbanks.
> 
> This also came from one of the first seedbanks to carry his line.
> 
> @deeproots74


I contacted the real cannarado he said Oregon Elite seeds is a carrier for his genetics


----------



## deeproots74 (Jun 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I'd go for the the lemon g line so
> 
> if they have it
> " Lemon Ice Pucker" Sherbert x Lemong G
> ...


Oregon Elite Seeds has them all I placed my order


----------



## deeproots74 (Jun 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> none of my packs were sealed from a couple of seedbanks.
> 
> This also came from one of the first seedbanks to carry his line.
> 
> @deeproots74


I contacted the real cannarado he said old stuff was not sealed. new stuff will be


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 18, 2016)

Another pheno of shave ice. This one is dense as a rock and smells amazing.


----------



## Pah (Jun 18, 2016)

a freshly trimmed bud from Cannarado's Frankenberryrox  probably about 7 weeks here?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2016)

Anyone know if the Wookie used in the Galactic Pucker is the same Wookie as Bodhi uses (Big Buddy Lavender x Appalachia)?

I've also seen people saying that Wookie is GSC forum x The White. Any idea which one Cannarado is using?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone know if the Wookie used in the Galactic Pucker is the same Wookie as Bodhi uses (Big Buddy Lavender x Appalachia)?
> 
> I've also seen people saying that Wookie is GSC forum x The White. Any idea which one Cannarado is using?


It's from Bodhi.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> It's from Bodhi.


Awesome! Thanks for the reply. Gonna grab that one for sure, and probably one more. Any suggestions? The options are:

-Galactic Pucker
-Lemon Ice Pucker
-Pucker Haze
-Silver Pucker

Edit: Pucker Haze uses a strain called "Couch". Never heard of that one before??


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the reply. Gonna grab that one for sure, and probably one more. Any suggestions? The options are:
> 
> -Galactic Pucker
> -Lemon Ice Pucker
> ...


They must have miss spelled it but its cough. Nl5 x Haze clone only. I bet their all fire. Lemon g is a hell of a strain.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 18, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the reply. Gonna grab that one for sure, and probably one more. Any suggestions? The options are:
> 
> -Galactic Pucker
> -Lemon Ice Pucker
> ...


my next Cannarado strain im leaning towards is the Galactic Pucker, everything ive seen of Bodhi's Wookie is driving me in that direction, bit saddened that its fem only


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> my next Cannarado strain im leaning towards is the Galactic Pucker, everything ive seen of Bodhi's Wookie is driving me in that direction, bit saddened that its fem only


Yeah, I didn't realize it was fem seeds either, but that doesn't bother me. I grabbed the Galactic Pucker anyway


----------



## jboogie196 (Jun 23, 2016)

What's up guys been a member for a while but never post. I'm from NY and know there's a lot of eyes out here. I picked up shaved ice and trade bait cookies from cannarado hope to find some fire.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 24, 2016)

Shave ice. Sherbet pheno and my keeper even though she doesn't throw rocked out nugs like her sisters but she has the terps


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 24, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3716173 Shave ice. Sherbet pheno and my keeper even though she doesn't throw rocked out nugs like her sisters but she has the terps


Looks nice!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 24, 2016)

Dude is always putting work in...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 24, 2016)

He's been doing a lot of work with cookies....hopefully they get released


----------



## greencropper (Jun 24, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3716173 Shave ice. Sherbet pheno and my keeper even though she doesn't throw rocked out nugs like her sisters but she has the terps


looks great man, did you get any good males from your shave ice? im looking at outbreeding with that strain in the near future


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks great man, did you get any good males from your shave ice? im looking at outbreeding with that strain in the near future


No most of the males i had showed sex before they were flipped so I didn't keep any. I'm gonna run sour banana sherbet at some point to see if I can find a stud and if I do I'll hit my shave ice keeper with it.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 24, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> No most of the males i had showed sex before they were flipped so I didn't keep any. I'm gonna run sour banana sherbet at some point to see if I can find a stud and if I do I'll hit my shave ice keeper with it.


sounds like a good cross, ive got crocketts sour sunset & about 4 other sherbert hybrids ready for a pollen chuck next outdoors season, chasin a sherbert rainbow!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> sounds like a good cross, ive got crocketts sour sunset & about 4 other sherbert hybrids ready for a pollen chuck next outdoors season, chasin a sherbert rainbow!


Nice man you will be happy you did. The terps are some of my favorite I've come across in a long time. I can't wait to see how all these phenos smoke. The main thing that will determine if I cross those two strains will be if I can find a sour banana sherbet that has the same or very similar terps as the shave ice pheno I'm keeping. I know the sour banana sherbet will add yield but I'm trying to lock down those specific terps.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 24, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Nice man you will be happy you did. The terps are some of my favorite I've come across in a long time. I can't wait to see how all these phenos smoke. The main thing that will determine if I cross those two strains will be if I can find a sour banana sherbet that has the same or very similar terps as the shave ice pheno I'm keeping. I know the sour banana sherbet will add yield but I'm trying to lock down those specific terps.


awesome terps by the sounds of it!, hope you post some cured bud pics too, i just love the Cookie Fam strains like Funfetti, Gelato & Sunset Sherbert etc, im hoping by crossing all those sherb hybrids something interesting will eventuate!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 24, 2016)

Just ordered lemon ice pucker and pucker tang.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 24, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Nice man you will be happy you did. The terps are some of my favorite I've come across in a long time. I can't wait to see how all these phenos smoke. The main thing that will determine if I cross those two strains will be if I can find a sour banana sherbet that has the same or very similar terps as the shave ice pheno I'm keeping. I know the sour banana sherbet will add yield but I'm trying to lock down those specific terps.


I feel ya on terps Drew. Maybe I'm getting old, but my idea of a "keeper" has changed over the years. I used to be all about potency, but I find myself reaching for the jars that have the killer taste/smell thing going on over the face melters anymore.

Good luck with the chuck!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 24, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> Just ordered lemon ice pucker and pucker tang.


Nice pick up randy! I'm gonna scoop a pack of that lemon ice pucker too...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 24, 2016)

$90 and $85 not bad


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 24, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice pick up randy! I'm gonna scoop a pack of that lemon ice pucker too...


I think most of the crosses today are good to great anyway!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3717361


You're only allowed to grow ihg duh


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You're only allowed to grow ihg duh


@hockeybry2 . I have several suprises for you then 
...


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 26, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @hockeybry2 . I have several suprises for you then
> ...


I want to see!!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 26, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I want to see!!!


Soon times, I just need to whip these guys in shape. After all, I have to maintain the averags pics @hockeybry2 .


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 26, 2016)

I ordered from glg. Good stock.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the reply. Gonna grab that one for sure, and probably one more. Any suggestions? The options are:
> 
> -Galactic Pucker
> -Lemon Ice Pucker
> ...


this Leopolds Tool aint no slacker either...sheeesh


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 29, 2016)

greencropper said:


> this Leopolds Tool aint no slacker either...sheeeshView attachment 3720090


Amazing pic. Cannarado's Plants have great structure in general.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 4, 2016)

does anyone know when/where the next major drop of cannarado is happening?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 4, 2016)

About 3 days old.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> does anyone know when/where the next major drop of cannarado is happening?


Chalice festival in ca. I'm sure he will drop to all his vendors after that. I know he has been working on a grape pie line...jack herrer line and thin mint line. Will see what he decides to drop.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 4, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Chalice festival in ca. I'm sure he will drop to all his vendors after that. I know he has been working on a grape pie line...jack herrer line and thin mint line. Will see what he decides to drop.


wish i could hop on a plane for the 7500 mile flight to be there...maybe next year!


----------



## led2076 (Jul 6, 2016)

just ordered a fem pk of the galatic pucker from oes.
heard great things about wookie and lemon g.


----------



## led2076 (Jul 9, 2016)

got my galatic pucker in hand.
OES is great 3 days and here with freebies.
feels great to do business within the us.


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm so happy I did not toss these shave ice...got one in flower (test run) small plant..
But she already has a sherbet smell..I did not think it was going to really have them smells..but wow.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'm so happy I did not toss these shave ice...got one in flower (test run) small plant..
> But she already has a sherbet smell..I did not think it was going to really have them smells..but wow.


Hope you cloned it


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 12, 2016)

Next round for my Cannarado beans. Can't wait.


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hope you cloned it


Definitely....


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'm so happy I did not toss these shave ice...got one in flower (test run) small plant..
> But she already has a sherbet smell..I did not think it was going to really have them smells..but wow.


Definitely a picky strain but if you have good attention to detail she will end up doing really well for you. Out of the 5 or 6 females I had 2 had nice sherbet smells. The one I kept is dead on sherbet and the one I didn't was cherry/sherbet. The other females had ogkb/cookie smells.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Yall are making me feel like doing something naughty and dropping some shave ice


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 12, 2016)

Anyone sitting on these should definitely pop them.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 12, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Anyone sitting on these should definitely pop them.


I have at least 6 ogkb cross to try and all bring fire lol is hard to choose when you have limited space lol


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 12, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I have at least 6 ogkb cross to try and all bring fire lol is hard to choose when you have limited space lol


I hear that. I have DVG's whole line up to go through at some point but if you are looking for sherbet or something close in seed form I would not hesitate to pop these.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I hear that. I have DVG's whole line up to go through at some point but if you are looking for sherbet or something close in seed form I would not hesitate to pop these.


Even Eagle scout?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Even Eagle scout?


Nope. I thought I was going to but it was all out when I got mine. He told me he was making more though but I haven't seen them rereleased. This was October of last year.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Nope. I thought I was going to but it was all out when I got mine. He told me he was making more though but I haven't seen them rereleased. This was October of last year.


I saw it listed at tdt but idk if they ever had it in stock


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 14, 2016)

Cannarado have some heat coming out.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 15, 2016)

Next round of shave ice sherbet pheno getting bushed out before the transplant. I always feel like strains do better the second or third time you run them from seed. Hopeing that's the case with these.


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2016)

I really can not believe that this plant really smells like sherbet. .wow


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> I really can not believe that this plant really smells like sherbet. .wow


What flavor sherbet?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> I really can not believe that this plant really smells like sherbet. .wow


It's so fire! I've been smoking a few nugs and the taste translates well. Very stony too.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> I really can not believe that this plant really smells like sherbet. .wow


I'm excited to pop mine!


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What flavor sherbet?


Well I got both in the freezer, ima have to say rainbow..definitely orange with lime & other flavors..no funk at all....me like that.


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm excited to pop mine!


I was not really thinking I was going to find this smell..not saying I did not trust the breeder,but I just did not believe it..I so wish I would have did this first run better..

I'm only gonna get like a sack of bud off this lil plant.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> Well I got both in the freezer, ima have to say rainbow..definitely orange with lime & other flavors..no funk at all....me like that.


No kidding. If it gets you stoned, it sounds perfect.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm excited to pop mine!


How many _extras _did you say you had?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> How many _extras _did you say you had?


I wishhhh! how bout some f2 from that sherbert pheno from one of these kind gentleman!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> I was not really thinking I was going to find this smell..not saying I did not trust the breeder,but I just did not believe it..I so wish I would have did this first run better..
> 
> I'm only gonna get like a sack of bud off this lil plant.


She has potential. The smaller sherbet pheno I had was very dense and frostier than the bigger pheno i kept. She had the cherry/sherbet smell or a mix of sherbet smells.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 15, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I wishhhh! how bout some f2 from that sherbert pheno from one of these kind gentleman!


I wish I found a nice male. Believe me I was thinking about it.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> I really can not believe that this plant really smells like sherbet. .wow


Damn man I'm trying to stop buying beans and you're making go back in.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn man I'm trying to stop buying beans and you're making go back in.


I haven't seen em in stock lately


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I wishhhh! how bout some f2 from that sherbert pheno from one of these kind gentleman!


Send details !


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 15, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I haven't seen em in stock lately


Yea I was just searching. None in stock no where


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm definitely giving his crosses more consideration. .


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'm definitely giving his crosses more consideration. .
> View attachment 3733265


Those the shave ice?


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Those the shave ice?


Yeah..she is around 4 weeks 12/12.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 15, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> It's so fire! I've been smoking a few nugs and the taste translates well. Very stony too.


That's been such a unicorn for me. Very hard to find bud that tastes like it smells. I've gotta give this one a go after seeing these reviews.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jul 15, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's been such a unicorn for me. Very hard to find bud that tastes like it smells. I've gotta give this one a go after seeing these reviews.


I've been dry triming it the last few days and the buds I smoked were right off the stem so I expect it to really come
Out in the next few weeks after sitting in the jar.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 15, 2016)

I got a pack of cookie crisp x skunk 1 at chalice. He was giving away seed packs. 

it will be a while til I run them.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 15, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I've been dry triming it the last few days and the buds I smoked were right off the stem so I expect it to really come
> Out in the next few weeks after sitting in the jar.


Yeah, if its impressing you already a few weeks in a jar should knock your socks off!

I've got high hopes for the galactic pucker I picked up. I've heard his lemon g is great, and the Wookie is supposed to be really flavorful. Can't wait...!


----------



## greencropper (Jul 15, 2016)

had a feelin those shave ice were special...glad i ordered 2 packs straight up!, 1st time ive done that, be throwing that pollen around like theres no tomorrow!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 15, 2016)

I feel like I should have got some trade bait as well  the packs got like 13 beans


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 15, 2016)

Im sitting here with no Cannarado but soon..that grape line got me drooling.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 22, 2016)

Look at this cross by cannarado.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 22, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Look at this cross by cannarado. View attachment 3738780


Oh I like that!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 5, 2016)

Double Motorboat


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 5, 2016)

I smoked some sour dubb recently and the flavor is so good! If I wasnt already sitting on a shit load of gear, I would be after cannarado's sour dubb crosses.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2016)

Got 5 clones of this shave ice (sherbet doughnut smelling pheno)
 
She is thick ,for how she was looking when she hit flowering...I can see filling 2 lights with her.....I'm very happy with my purchases..& will definitely be adding more Cannarado to the stash box.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> Got 5 clones of this shave ice (sherbet doughnut smelling pheno)
> View attachment 3752584
> She is thick ,for how she was looking when she hit flowering...I can see filling 2 lights with her.....I'm very happy with my purchases..& will definitely be adding more Cannarado to the stash box.


Yum yum


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> Got 5 clones of this shave ice (sherbet doughnut smelling pheno)
> View attachment 3752584
> She is thick ,for how she was looking when she hit flowering...I can see filling 2 lights with her.....I'm very happy with my purchases..& will definitely be adding more Cannarado to the stash box.


Organics Gen?


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Organics Gen?


This one got put in a reused pot,and top dress of coots..and feed was flora nova (grow & bloom)


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> This one got put in a reused pot,and top dress of coots..and feed was flora nova (grow & bloom)


Looks fire. You know you dialed in when the leaves stay green.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> This one got put in a reused pot,and top dress of coots..and feed was flora nova (grow & bloom)


I like floranova when I don't do organic


----------



## led2076 (Aug 20, 2016)

I have 4 galactic pucker going, looks to be 2 shorter phenos and 2 taller lanky phenos.
have them on 12/12 from sprout. 44 days old
smell is stronger from shorter ones but those 2 are a few days ahead of the others in this early stage flowering.

only issue is all 4 are showing about 6 or so balls on each branch. about 1/2 way up each branch. none up high/top, and none done low/bottom of plant.
I pulled the balls off, all balls were in early formation. just a single ball at a node for like 2 or 3 nodes half way up the branches.

do I need to remove these from the room or just keep a close watch on them?
has anything like this been experienced by u people?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Aug 20, 2016)

led2076 said:


> I have 4 galactic pucker going, looks to be 2 shorter phenos and 2 taller lanky phenos.
> have them on 12/12 from sprout. 44 days old
> smell is stronger from shorter ones but those 2 are a few days ahead of the others in this early stage flowering.
> 
> ...


I would keep a close watch on them and thin out that area of the plant a little bit so you can catch it before it matures. I had some shave ice that did it to me 2 or 3 week of flower so I tossed them but had some amazing females in the pack that made up for it. Unfortunately this seems to be happening on a lot of people runs.


----------



## led2076 (Aug 20, 2016)

well, that's terrible. they will be outside for the rest of there days.

just read the whole thread and I c there is still hope for these girls. so will keep a watch for the hermie/ball and let them finish.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 31, 2016)

Double Motorboat


----------



## led2076 (Sep 5, 2016)

I need to get in touch with cannarado genetics

how do I go about getting in contact with them?
thanks people


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 5, 2016)

led2076 said:


> I need to get in touch with cannarado genetics
> 
> how do I go about getting in contact with them?
> thanks people


You can try to DM him here https://www.instagram.com/therealcannarado/
Good luck I never got a response back


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 14, 2016)

Double Motorboat


----------



## lootolsin (Sep 16, 2016)

Cookie Crisp.


----------



## higher self (Sep 16, 2016)

What are the Cookie Crisp? I can never remember, I picked up a pack of Trade Bait Cookies ( Animal Cookies x Cookie Crisp).


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2016)

higher self said:


> What are the Cookie Crisp? I can never remember, I picked up a pack of Trade Bait Cookies ( Animal Cookies x Cookie Crisp).


Cookie Crisp is OGKB x Fruity Pebbles OG


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 16, 2016)

I need to pop some cannarado....I've been needing to pop so much lately lol


----------



## higher self (Sep 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Cookie Crisp is OGKB x Fruity Pebbles OG


Thanks!


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I need to pop some cannarado....I've been needing to pop so much lately lol


DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 16, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!


Tents are crowded! Lol Popped a few autos just to check em out. Soon I will


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Tents are crowded! Lol Popped a few autos just to check em out. Soon I will


I know brother. I'm trying to decide what additions for next go-around and I think the Cannarado 20k Jack will make an appearance.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 16, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> I know brother. I'm trying to decide what additions for next go-around and I think the Cannarado 20k Jack will make an appearance.


I got shave ice, trade bait cookies and chocolate crip cookies in my cannarado cache


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I got shave ice, trade bait cookies and chocolate crip cookies in my cannarado cache


I didn't even realize at first but I thought I was ordering Silver Pucker from a different seed bank. Only after I saw the invoice I realized that was at a different bank and I got Screaming Pucker instead. Must have been a mix up or stock problem at OES 'cause I got 20k Jack instead and I'm satisfied with that. The picture on IG of the seeded mother plant is gorgeous so it's definitely cool.


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 16, 2016)

Screaming pucker


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 16, 2016)

Manic on dub shots


----------



## volusian (Sep 16, 2016)

Digging that manic on dubs!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 26, 2016)

Does anyone know if the pucker line was all fems? Can't find much on them thanks in advance


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 26, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Does anyone know if the pucker line was all fems? Can't find much on them thanks in advance


I'm pretty sure they were all fems


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 26, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I'm pretty sure they were all fems


Thank you. I thought the same and .most banks have them listed as fem. Greenline has a few packs leftover on sale at a good buy. Had a buddy lookin for fem packs and for 65 I don't think ya can go wrong


----------



## higher self (Sep 26, 2016)

I spent the money that was for a new Archive pack on these lol!! I like the OG's & all but this was a must have. Here & there on instagram you will read Cannarando talk about how his durban crosses are not to be slept on. Im going to pop 2 seeds soon!


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 27, 2016)

Chocolate crip cookies male










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Chocolate crip cookies male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those grew fast


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Damn those grew fast


I'll post the rest of the tent when lights go on. It's kind of insane. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## higher self (Sep 27, 2016)

3 seeds on soak!! Will keep updates of this in my grow journal that's in my sig.

Like the void seals on new packaging. Pretty much the pack was sealed twice


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 27, 2016)

Chocolate crip cookies and nitro cookies.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Chocolate crip cookies and nitro cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a jungle in there! Can't wait to see those choc crips


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> It's a jungle in there! Can't wait to see those choc crips


I'm excited because the cannardos are the biggest. About 1.5x bigger than the nitro cookies next to them. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 27, 2016)

Just popped 8 regs, including 2 shaved ice, w/ 2 IHG, 2 GP, and 2 BOG. All took a day to crack, and in cups above medium. Should be a few good tokes in this group.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 30, 2016)

Just dropped a single 20k Jack. This was sent as a mistake, but I'm really excited to see how she grows. Her two sisters will be Cool Creek GSC S1 and an In House Genetics Tahoe Star


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 30, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Just dropped a single 20k Jack. This was sent as a mistake, but I'm really excited to see how she grows. Her two sisters will be Cool Creek GSC S1 and an In House Genetics Tahoe Star
> 
> View attachment 3793932


Excited to see how the cool creek gsc s1 are. I scooped some of those as well


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Excited to see how the cool creek gsc s1 are. I scooped some of those as well


I'll post some relevant updates in the Cool Creek thread when appropriate. This should be a fun round, I'm going with fewer but larger plants, plan to scrog them as well.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 4, 2016)

Anybody know the lineage on alien kush ix, barney rubble, or malted milkshake. Pretty sure they are all new crosses and the only one I know I want for sure is alien kush IX since I don't really need to know the lineage to figure out she will be dank.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 4, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Anybody know the lineage on alien kush ix, barney rubble, or malted milkshake. Pretty sure they are all new crosses and the only one I know I want for sure is alien kush IX since I don't really need to know the lineage to figure out she will be dank.


Barney rubble is orange cookies x fpog
Malted milkshake is black cherry soda x chem4/chocolate thai


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Barney rubble is orange cookies x fpog
> Malted milkshake is black cherry soda x chem4/chocolate thai


Thanks bro, care if I ask where you found that out? Looked over cannarado's ig to no avail and tried just searching on ig.
Think I can pass on those then and grab just the alien kush ix


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 4, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Thanks bro, care if I ask where you found that out? Looked over cannarado's ig to no avail and tried just searching on ig.
> Think I can pass on those then and grab just the alien kush ix


Had to do some deep digging. Those orange cookies from franchise are Effin flame bro.
http://elite613genetics.wixsite.com/seedco


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Anybody know the lineage on alien kush ix, barney rubble, or malted milkshake. Pretty sure they are all new crosses and the only one I know I want for sure is alien kush IX since I don't really need to know the lineage to figure out she will be dank.


Alien Kush is Aliens strain LVPK x Alien Tech. The IX from Cannarado is most likely a F1 female x F2 male but it's def a incross of filial generations which one I'm not sure


----------



## greencropper (Oct 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Barney rubble is orange cookies x fpog
> Malted milkshake is black cherry soda x chem4/chocolate thai


that Barney Rubble sounds the dope for sure! anyone got it in stock yet?


----------



## deeproots74 (Oct 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> that Barney Rubble sounds the dope for sure! anyone got it in stock yet?


OES


----------



## greencropper (Oct 4, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> OES


thanks man, but they are not in stock?


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thanks man, but they are not in stock?


They must get like 2 pack minimums on certain things


----------



## greencropper (Oct 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> They must get like 2 pack minimums on certain things


may have to wait for jamesbean or the dreaded greenline to get them in stock? i cant post cash...only CC


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> may have to wait for jamesbean or the dreaded greenline to get them in stock? i cant post cash...only CC


Yea I feel you fam. I sent out cash to one person everything was smooth. But I'll rather CC you get your money asap and I get my beans within a week.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 4, 2016)

I saw thinktank is gonna start to carry cannarado as well if I do recall


----------



## greencropper (Oct 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea I feel you fam. I sent out cash to one person everything was smooth. But I'll rather CC you get your money asap and I get my beans within a week.


i cant get US$ from the one horse town i live in, but yeah CC/debit is just so smooth & quick get used to it lol


----------



## greencropper (Oct 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I saw thinktank is gonna start to carry cannarado as well if I do recall


what is thinktank?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> what is thinktank?


Seedbank that operates mainly on Instagram . Usa based. I've used them a few times with great service


----------



## greencropper (Oct 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Seedbank that operates mainly on Instagram . Usa based. I've used them a few times with great service


sounds good, thanks for the tip!


----------



## greencropper (Oct 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Seedbank that operates mainly on Instagram . Usa based. I've used them a few times with great service


do you have their email? im not on insta


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> do you have their email? im not on insta


Hold up let me ask him. But he's super legit. Gotta get you a IG fam they have a lot of banks on there


----------



## greencropper (Oct 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hold up let me ask him. But he's super legit. Gotta get you a IG fam they have a lot of banks on there


thanks bro, im trying to hookup an anonymous IG account, not as easy as it sounds lol, hope your still catching those good fish man, best meat out there!


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thanks bro, im trying to hookup an anonymous IG account, not as easy as it sounds lol, hope your still catching those good fish man, best meat out there!


You don't have to be anonymous just don't post about weed but follow the weed people feel me


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 5, 2016)

greencropper said:


> do you have their email? im not on insta


[email protected] There ya go fam


----------



## deeproots74 (Oct 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> They must get like 2 pack minimums on certain things


Had 6 packs


----------



## deeproots74 (Oct 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea I feel you fam. I sent out cash to one person everything was smooth. But I'll rather CC you get your money asap and I get my beans within a week.


Still get your beans within a week if the individual purchased the beans would mail their money order or cash first class mail he would get it in 2 to 3 days he would then mail your beans out the same way


----------



## higher self (Oct 5, 2016)

My Cannarando collection is building. I've got 3 packs now & can see myself getting a few more. For the crosses dude puts out the prices are more than reasonable!!


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 5, 2016)

In the last year dank is all over the place. I too have been collecting!


----------



## higher self (Oct 5, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> In the last year dank is all over the place. I too have been collecting!


It sure is all over! Never bought as many seeds as I have this year. Need to slow it up & run these packs.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 5, 2016)

I am having trouble deciding what to run. I run 5 or 6 5 gal pots and this run have 2 different Cannarado strains and 3 other breeder strains. The twisty stuff is dank, bodhi is dank, Cannarado looks to be. I haven't had bad weed in a year or better.


----------



## higher self (Oct 5, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> I am having trouble deciding what to run. I run 5 or 6 5 gal pots and this run have 2 different Cannarado strains and 3 other breeder strains. The twisty stuff is dank, bodhi is dank, Cannarado looks to be. I haven't had bad weed in a year or better.


I know the struggle right, gotta grow um all lol. I been growing in smaller pots (less than a gallon) just so I can test more pheno's. Yields not the greatest but I don't run out of bud in between grows so...

What are you running from Twisty?


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 5, 2016)

I just ran Candy Crush. Great stuff. Pineapple Starburst bubba this round. I think pucker ice canna, another Cannarado I forget it now. I'm at work. Also a ggg sitting bull c99 and a couple others. Just flipped. The Candy Crush I will grow again.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> [email protected] There ya go fam


thanks Vato, will check them out


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 5, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thanks Vato, will check them out


No problem fam. He's about to get cannarado and a few others


----------



## greencropper (Oct 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> No problem fam. He's about to get cannarado and a few others


great stuff, opens up more options for us buyers with more vendors, not good for the compulsive buyers though lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 5, 2016)

greencropper said:


> great stuff, opens up more options for us buyers with more vendors, not good for the compulsive buyers though lol


He takes PP too.


----------



## higher self (Oct 5, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> I just ran Candy Crush. Great stuff. Pineapple Starburst bubba this round. I think pucker ice canna, another Cannarado I forget it now. I'm at work. Also a ggg sitting bull c99 and a couple others. Just flipped. The Candy Crush I will grow again.


Nice! Good to hear some positive feedback about Twisty. There's more than a few strains there I would try.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 5, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> I just ran Candy Crush. Great stuff. Pineapple Starburst bubba this round. I think pucker ice canna, another Cannarado I forget it now. I'm at work. Also a ggg sitting bull c99 and a couple others. Just flipped. The Candy Crush I will grow again.


I just scooped up that Starburt Bubba as well, feminized offering for me. I also grabbed his Blackberry Widow regular, and received twice the amount of seeds. 

What a wonderful time to be a gardener of cannabis.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 5, 2016)

Chocolate crip cookies










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 5, 2016)

@kmog33 looking good brother. How far along are these? Any thing jump out at you about this cross?


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 5, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> @kmog33 looking good brother. How far along are these? Any thing jump out at you about this cross?


Stacking well for a colonies cross. About 3 weeks. 

They're about 1.5x the size if any of the nitro cookies plants they're next to in the same system

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Chocolate crip cookies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any of them thin mint leaners in your opinion?


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Any of them thin mint leaners in your opinion?


Maybe the one that is taking a bit longer and is a bit more leggy

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Maybe the one that is taking a bit longer and is a bit more leggy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Nice I will be watching this one for sure. Two thumbs up bro


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 6, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> I just scooped up that Starburt Bubba as well, feminized offering for me. I also grabbed his Blackberry Widow regular, and received twice the amount of seeds.
> 
> What a wonderful time to be a gardener of cannabis.


Let me know about the bbw. It looked interesting.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 8, 2016)

12/12 from seed chocolate crip cookies














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 22, 2016)

Anyone else have issues with Cannarado seeds popping? Specifically the Galactic Pucker? I threw 3 in soil and none came up. I won't rule out error on my part, but along side those I had 12 for 12 BOG sour strawberry come up, 10 for 11 Bodhi Satsuma sprouted, and 9 of 11 Sannie Herijuana. Shit, even 5 of 6 of my own chuck (Cheesequake x Sweet Skunk (Sweet Cheesus)) made it...so I don't think I messed up.

Then again I grabbed these from Belle Isle Bean Bank right before they flaked out, so who knows what the fuck kinda hemp seeds he coulda sent me. Soaking 3 more now, and if these fizzle out Im feeding the rest of em to the birds...


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone else have issues with Cannarado seeds popping? Specifically the Galactic Pucker? I threw 3 in soil and none came up. I won't rule out error on my part, but along side those I had 12 for 12 BOG sour strawberry come up, 10 for 11 Bodhi Satsuma sprouted, and 9 of 11 Sannie Herijuana. Shit, even 5 of 6 of my own chuck (Cheesequake x Sweet Skunk (Sweet Cheesus)) made it...so I don't think I messed up.
> 
> Then again I grabbed these from Belle Isle Bean Bank right before they flaked out, so who knows what the fuck kinda hemp seeds he coulda sent me. Soaking 3 more now, and if these fizzle out Im feeding the rest of em to the birds...


Sounds like it's probably the seeds. That Sweet cheesus sounds fire though!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 22, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Sounds like it's probably the seeds. That Sweet cheesus sounds fire though!


I found a real frosty Sweet Skunk male from a pack of Peak Seeds and pulled a few of my keeper females outta flower and ran a train on em. Ended up getting pollen EVERYWHERE, so I've got a whole mess of seeds. 

That Cheesequake gal is hands down the best tasting weed I've ever smoked. The smell translates over to taste 100%...but the buzz is pretty mediocre. Really hoping the sweet skunk male ups the potency a bit, and it retains the smell/flavor of the CQ. If so, it's gonna be dynamite! This was my first chuck though, so I could end up with a bunch of rubbish...


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 22, 2016)

I have a pucker tang and a lemon ice pucker at about 3 weeks. Looks very good. The lemon is a bit leggy in stretch. The interesting one this round is a Sitting Bull. A ggg strain. Even the fans are frosty.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 22, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I found a real frosty Sweet Skunk male from a pack of Peak Seeds and pulled a few of my keeper females outta flower and ran a train on em. Ended up getting pollen EVERYWHERE, so I've got a whole mess of seeds.
> 
> That Cheesequake gal is hands down the best tasting weed I've ever smoked. The smell translates over to taste 100%...but the buzz is pretty mediocre. Really hoping the sweet skunk male ups the potency a bit, and it retains the smell/flavor of the CQ. If so, it's gonna be dynamite! This was my first chuck though, so I could end up with a bunch of rubbish...


I've also ran both of these strains and they were some of my favorites for smell, taste and production all packed into 1. That Iss male should beef up the structure and potency of the Cheesequake for sure. The terp variation should be unreal too.


----------



## Biggchong (Oct 22, 2016)

Currently in veg


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 22, 2016)

Double Motorboat


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 23, 2016)

I reckon 3 weeks or so. Lemon ice pucker. Pucker tang back left, Sitting Bull in front of pucker. I forgot what the heck is behind the lemon. 4 buckets, it's a bit tight. Zoom in on the lemon and you can see a small yellow wire I used in stretch to control her.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 23, 2016)

I've been growin wookies the white x gsc 
I heard its a cannardo strain

Anyone else have this strain. Looking for comparison pics and info


----------



## doniawon (Oct 24, 2016)

Here's a pic always looks like a ghost kinda pointless


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Here's a pic always looks like a ghost kinda pointlessView attachment 3813013


She smell?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 24, 2016)

O yea very sweet blue raspberry grapey


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I've been growin wookies the white x gsc
> I heard its a cannardo strain
> 
> Anyone else have this strain. Looking for comparison pics and info


A lot of companies have done this cross. The one I know of is from rootseller seeds and is called white girl. He made the cross a few years ago. Her terps are creamy cookies. This was grown by my business partner.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> A lot of companies have done this cross. The one I know of is from rootseller seeds and is called white girl. He made the cross a few years ago. Her terps are creamy cookies. This was grown by my business partner. View attachment 3813142


How did your shave ice pan out? Any pre harvest/ trimmed shots?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 24, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> A lot of companies have done this cross. The one I know of is from rootseller seeds and is called white girl. He made the cross a few years ago. Her terps are creamy cookies. This was grown by my business partner. View attachment 3813142


Lookon for info on wookies. Idk
U still got them yeti x lucky charms drew


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> How did your shave ice pan out? Any pre harvest/ trimmed shots?


She did well. The pheno I kept continued to throw nanners in late flower so I let her go after the second round. No unfortunately I'm lazy when it comes to pictures unless I'm in my rooms working. I'll be more motivated once I have a nice camera.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Lookon for info on wookies. Idk
> U still got them yeti x lucky charms drew


I can ask around to see if I can get info on cannarados wookies. I do. I might get into them soon though as I need some squat strains.


----------



## higher self (Oct 24, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> She did well. The pheno I kept continued to throw nanners in late flower so I let her go after the second round. No unfortunately I'm lazy when it comes to pictures unless I'm in my rooms working. I'll be more motivated once I have a nice camera.


Bummer man! What was the keeper like? Just scooped a pack of these today.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 24, 2016)

higher self said:


> Bummer man! What was the keeper like? Just scooped a pack of these today.


I definitely suggest running them if you've got them. They were just picky for me and might do better for you. All 5 females were fire some smelled like burnt cookies and a mix between that and sherbet and my keeper was straight sherbet no cookie smell at all. So a lot of variation in this cross.


----------



## higher self (Oct 24, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I definitely suggest running them if you've got them. They were just picky for me and might do better for you. All 5 females were fire some smelled like burnt cookies and a mix between that and sherbet and my keeper was straight sherbet no cookie smell at all. So a lot of variation in this cross.


Sound's  I was thinking about running this next along with Morning Breath when I get some free space in veg tent.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 2, 2016)

Chocolate crip cookies


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Chocolate crip cookies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How they smellin


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks like one Peaches and one Herb on the shave ice.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 2, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> How they smellin


Not much smell to either lightening atm. A lightless bit of candy haze to the touch but not enough to kick it into the air around it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

snowball nugs 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

snowball nugs 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2016)

^

Uhh.......looks like someone wiped off all the sparkles.....


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2016)

Upon further expression, turns out instead of 


it was actually



They were a couple of pretty boys....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2016)

Well, 0 for 6 on sprouting the Galactic Pucker! lol

I'm not mad at Cannarado though. I have a hunch that weasel at Belle Isle Bean Bank swapped out the seeds with some bunk he had laying around considering the order processed days before he jumped ship. Unsealed pack with a glass vile inside the baggie. smh


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 6, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, 0 for 6 on sprouting the Galactic Pucker! lol
> 
> I'm not mad at Cannarado though. I have a hunch that weasel at Belle Isle Bean Bank swapped out the seeds with some bunk he had laying around considering the order processed days before he jumped ship. Unsealed pack with a glass vile inside the baggie. smh


That's a bummer. I don't think any of my cannarado were sealed either . Glad to see they changed up their packaging tho to ensure tamper proof


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That's a bummer. I don't think any of my cannarado were sealed either . Glad to see they changed up their packaging tho to ensure tamper proof


I wanted to try the Wookie. Only reason I ordered the pack. Maybe I'll hit up GLG and grab a couple Wookie crosses from Bodhi. Definitely not writing off Canarado though. He's got some nice looking gear


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 6, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I wanted to try the Wookie. Only reason I ordered the pack. Maybe I'll hit up GLG and grab a couple Wookie crosses from Bodhi. Definitely not writing off Canarado though. He's got some nice looking gear


For sure! That soulmate looks insane. His buy 1 get 1 deal is legit right now. All these new cannarado crosses look bomb. The thin mint fem crosses and the grape pie crosses coming soon too


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> For sure! That soulmate looks insane. His buy 1 get 1 deal is legit right now. All these new cannarado crosses look bomb. The thin mint fem crosses and the grape pie crosses coming soon too


Want that fucking grape pie


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 6, 2016)

I want that fucking grape pie aswell (wish they wernt fems tho)


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Want that fucking grape pie


I see there are thin mint x grape pie and thin mint x sherb crosses. I'm trying not to splurge


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I see there are thin mint x grape pie and thin mint x sherb crosses. I'm trying to splurge


Im gonna go poor lol


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Im gonna go poor lol


inb4 ramen for amonth


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Im gonna go poor lol


It's a bad time to be a bean enthusiast . So much hot flame dropping.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That's a bummer. I don't think any of my cannarado were sealed either .


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


>


Didn't get em from belle isle. No worries haha. Plus they weren't sealing back then


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2016)

Popped a few of each of Morning Breath & Shave Ice. Just put taproots in the dirt last night.


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2016)

Greenline just dropped that new new!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 7, 2016)

higher self said:


> Greenline just dropped that new new!


He prolly didn't put up sugar berry scone so he can grow them himself and or auction them up later if there is sufficient hype


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> He prolly didn't put up sugar berry scone so he can grow them himself and or auction them up later if there is sufficient hype


Greedy line can suck a dick


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> He prolly didn't put up sugar berry scone so he can grow them himself and or auction them up later if there is sufficient hype


Better yet rename it a say he bred it..


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2016)

lol I forgot I cant mention GL. Still funny relies though!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 7, 2016)

higher self said:


> lol I forgot I cant mention GL. Still funny relies though!


It's a naughty word


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 8, 2016)

Lemon ice and Pucker Tang at almost 6 weeks.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> He prolly didn't put up sugar berry scone so he can grow them himself and or auction them up later if there is sufficient hype


Just scored a pack of SugarBerry Scone


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Just scored a pack of SugarBerry Scone


You got a bean prob bro lol


----------



## higher self (Nov 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Just scored a pack of SugarBerry Scone


Nice! From Click?

I still just want the Pecan Sandies & one more but looking further want to pick up the Grape Durps


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 10, 2016)

higher self said:


> Nice! From Click?
> 
> I still just want the Pecan Sandies & one more but looking further want to pick up the Grape Durps


Yea bro from click lol might snag last pack... but them grape durps thooo


----------



## higher self (Nov 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yea bro from click lol might snag last pack... but them grape durps thooo


I thought about pulling the trigger but passed  Too much fire dropping to be regretful not copping a certain pack.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 10, 2016)

higher self said:


> I thought about pulling the trigger but passed  Too much fire dropping to be regretful not copping a certain pack.


So much heat coming i know man im gonna sell my house haha jk.. 



hockeybry2 said:


> You got a bean prob bro lol


I know i love it


----------



## higher self (Nov 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> So much heat coming i know man im gonna sell my house haha jk..
> 
> 
> I know i love it


Im a meal skipper to save my bucks up


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> So much heat coming i know man im gonna sell my house haha jk..
> 
> 
> I know i love it


Lol I got probs too buddy...I need to start popping like a mad man but I found 3 Keepers I like :/


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lol I got probs too buddy...I need to start popping like a mad man but I found 3 Keepers I like :/


Thats always and will always suck have ao much beans but a keeper found in like almost lots of packs


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Thats always and will always suck have ao much beans but a keeper found in like almost lots of packs


Once my jars are full I'll go on the hunt again. ..jars been empty for like a few months


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Once my jars are full I'll go on the hunt again. ..jars been empty for like a few months


So hard i want to pop like everything haha


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> So hard i want to pop like everything haha


once you pop, you can't stop. -Pringles


----------



## higher self (Nov 10, 2016)

Check out the Morning Breath seedling. I guess this is that OGKB in effect because my sativas dont look like this + some other weird sprout thats not going to grow smh.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 10, 2016)

CCC






















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 16, 2016)

Lemon ice pucker


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 17, 2016)

Ccc










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## higher self (Nov 20, 2016)

Shave Ice 
Morning Breath


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 20, 2016)

higher self said:


> Shave Ice
> Morning Breath
> 
> View attachment 3835404


What is morning breath??


----------



## higher self (Nov 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> What is morning breath??



OGKB x SSH


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 26, 2016)

I got a free pack of Pucker Tang with my last OES purchase. Has anyone grown them out?
I was wondering how hazy these might be?


----------



## higher self (Nov 29, 2016)

Shave Ice
Morning Breath

Just gave them a lil topdressing today of kelp & alfalfa meal and their loving it already.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 29, 2016)

As a side note with just 2 phenos 1 Pucker Tang and 1 Lemon Pucker the Pucker is very good. Lemon is good but tang is great.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2016)

Anyone know where I could pick up a pack of Animal Crackers? @genuity


----------



## genuity (Nov 30, 2016)

Not sure on that one...but I'm running some animal crosses right now..wow


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2016)

genuity said:


> Not sure on that one...but I'm running some animal crosses right now..wow


Don't tell me that Gen, you'll make me really jealous ha ha. 
What animal crosses are you running mate? Are they all from Cannarado?


----------



## greencropper (Dec 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Don't tell me that Gen, you'll make me really jealous ha ha.
> What animal crosses are you running mate? Are they all from Cannarado?


bro im crossing my tiramisu cookies & pure animal with a few others starting mid jan, if you like some offspring they will be there for you


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> bro im crossing my tiramisu cookies & pure animal with a few others starting mid jan, if you like some offspring they will be there for you


Oh bro, that would be unreal, thank you!!


----------



## NanoGadget (Dec 13, 2016)

Anybody picked up any of the Blue Huey OG yet?


----------



## higher self (Dec 13, 2016)

Put some Jacky Durps in flower about a week ago, one hermed on me. Looks like it was going to be a beast of a plant in flower . Also out of those 6 I have in picture above only 1 looks to be female, still waiting on runt to show. Luckily the female is the best looking plant out of the lot & its the Morning Breath.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 13, 2016)

Whos picking up tue grape pie x


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cannarado's got pretty steep prices for untested gear.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 13, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> Cannarado's got pretty steep prices for untested gear.


What $50 a pack and one it hits banks they sell them for 100$?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 13, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> What $50 a pack and one it hits banks they sell them for 100$?


I guess I have higher standards than most. Selling un-tested seeds not labeled as such is bullshit.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 13, 2016)

They don't test?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 13, 2016)

All the evidence you need is on IG...

Doesn't take a sleuth to figure out that not enough time has passed between when he made the seeds and when he sells them. 

Post pics of prego mom with X reversed clone... 2-3 months later beans are for sale with no pics or info... hmmm


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 13, 2016)

On the flip side... CSI nspecta does a similar style Fem seed... but you see him putting in the work and running out numbers. I find those types to be in it for the love of the plant.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> .
> I find those types to be in it for the love of the plant.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 13, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3852907


Too blind to see the difference?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> Too blind to see the difference?


Must be.

Firestax [ used for comparison purposes ] has Cannardo 6 pack fems for $75. They also have CSI 's 7 pack fems for $85. Both $12 per seed.

And the "love of the plant" is reflected....


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Must be.
> 
> Firestax [ used for comparison purposes ] has Cannardo 6 pack fems for $75. They also have CSI 's 7 pack fems for $85. Both $12 per seed.
> 
> ...


Lol... because price is the only thing that matters...

So your fine with untested beans being sold at the same price as tested ones? 

Nspecta is a multi- generational canna farmer, released many clone- only strains to the community, tests his gear, and had more info on strains than damn near anyone... 

Perfect RIU ignorance on display.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> Perfect RIU ignorance on display.


Don't be so hard on yourself, but you're right - this is ignorant:



coolkid.02 said:


> I find those types to be in it for the love of the plant.


He sells beans for profit. That he works his lines better or worse than the competition doesn't change or negate your "love of the plant" nonsense.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 15, 2016)

CCC














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself, but you're right - this is ignorant:
> 
> 
> 
> He sells beans for profit. That he works his lines better or worse than the competition doesn't change or negate your "love of the plant" nonsense.


People that love the plant can still make profit from it... it shows by the work and pride they have in their work...

"He works his lines better or worse than the competition" is where you show your ignorance, cause your wrong.


----------



## AimAim (Dec 15, 2016)

higher self said:


> Shave Ice
> Morning Breath
> 
> Just gave them a lil topdressing today of kelp & alfalfa meal and their loving it already.
> ...


Gonna stay out of the pissing match and just say those girls are green. Like GREEN green. Perfect 100% Color, Love It !

Whatever you are doing just keep it going on.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> People that love the plant can still make profit from it... it shows by the work and pride they have in their work...
> 
> "He works his lines better or worse than the competition" is where you show your ignorance, cause your wrong.


Did you mean to say ' because _you are' _there...right after 'ignorance' ? 
_





_


That statement cannot possibly be anything but right as it covers both possibilities. Need I go on?  OK. 

See...you've already covered the 'better' side when you declared your affection for npsecta's work compared to Cannardo. Even so, I'm _'pretty certain' _that even you wouldn't declare it the _most worked _of all the breeders out there, both commercial and those other non-commercial cats. You know those guys, I bet - the ones doing it w/o making money from it.....you know.....doing it _for the love of the plant. 







_


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 17, 2016)

did anyone get in on incanlamas grape pie crosses pre order thing? i got the Grape Pie


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> did anyone get in on incanlamas grape pie crosses pre order thing? i got the DoSiPie


Oh dangg


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Oh dangg


Im also goin for the grape durbs


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 18, 2016)

CCC










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 18, 2016)

CCC














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> CCC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what are your thoughts overall on the choc crip cookies


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> So what are your thoughts overall on the choc crip cookies


I've only run 4 different phenos and 2 have been great. This one is very cookie Dom funky nugs. Of the other two, one was mids the other is a huge yielder but way sativa leaning. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I've only run 4 different phenos and 2 have been great. This one is very cookie Dom funky nugs. Of the other two, one was mids the other is a huge yielder but way sativa leaning.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Is fpog more of a sativa? Yeah I wouldn't like to see super sativa leaners coming through on my cookie crosses


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Is fpog more of a sativa? Yeah I wouldn't like to see super sativa leaners coming through on my cookie crosses


I don't think so. A bit viney like og but nothing like what this one puts out. I had one fpog leaning pheno that smelled like cereal but tastes like pepper lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I don't think so. A bit viney like og but nothing like what this one puts out. I had one fpog leaning pheno that smelled like cereal but tastes like pepper lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


lol I'd be pissed if I had some delicious smelling cereal that Tastes like pepper


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> lol I'd be pissed if I had some delicious smelling cereal that Tastes like pepper


It's really interesting for sure. Pretty decent smoke

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 18, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> did anyone get in on incanlamas grape pie crosses pre order thing? i got the Grape Pie


I tried but failed


----------



## higher self (Dec 22, 2016)

higher self said:


> Check out the Morning Breath seedling. I guess this is that OGKB in effect because my sativas dont look like this + some other weird sprout thats not going to grow smh.


Only one female out of 3 so far & it was this one plant I posted before. Still have the male I will keep around & the runt not sexed which is growing very slow but I think it's going to be a female.

All the Shave Ice I popped were males 3 out of 3 smh! All of them bitches got culled lol!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2016)

higher self said:


> All the Shave Ice I popped were males 3 out of 3 smh! All of them bitches got culled lol!


2 for 2 males for me a couple months ago.


----------



## higher self (Dec 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> 2 for 2 males for me a couple months ago.


Glad my pack had a good 13-14 seeds in it. Just a bummer feels like wasted time but I guess that's how it goes when you pop regular seeds. I keep some males around but didn't have interest in making crosses with them.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> 2 for 2 males for me a couple months ago.


Effin a thats a bummer. Seems like a high male to female ratio in those shave ice


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Effin a thats a bummer. Seems like a high male to female ratio in those shave ice


the 5 o'clock shadow should have tipped me off.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> the 5 o'clock shadow should have tipped me off.


Dead give away


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 22, 2016)

when you get 10 000 seeds out of a female, popping 10 males in a row means jack shit to the actual ratio of male female of the progeny. Anyway, I think that nowadays, more males is a good thing, in this world of feminized seeds...

Also how can it be a big waste of time? I sex my plants on the edge of the flower room where there is not enough light to grow buds worthy of smoking. In 1 gallon pots with compost and no soluble nutes. The day they show sex I top them and place them in the veg room, then you can invest more time on them. Sexing your seeds is cheap and way worth it compared to growing females. You still get to pick the best males if you want to create your own seeds.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> the 5 o'clock shadow should have tipped me off.


Ha ha ha I just spat my beer out reading that


----------



## higher self (Dec 23, 2016)

higher self said:


> I keep some males around but didn't have interest in making crosses with them (Shave Ice males).


So yeah waste of my time or space however you wanna slice it, though I never said big waste lol. If I pop 10 males in a row that could be an entire pack of seeds all males  Sure there would be a nice male or 3 out the 10 though lmao! The Shave Ice I was not looking to keep any males, like I said no interest but I kept the Morning Breath (OGKB x SSH) male for sure Have 4-5 males lined up already for pollen chucks in 2017 & progeny tests. Only room for females around here right now, you would think I would want fems but not that kinda party lol!


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 23, 2016)

Cannarado TrifiXlemonG at 6 weeks
9 outta 10 fems popped
3 outta 9 hermied
Very ph sensitive 
Took cuts of some, just not the keeper.smh.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> when you get 10 000 seeds out of a female, popping 10 males in a row means jack shit to the actual ratio of male female of the progeny..


No kidding??


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> No kidding??


not sure what you mean by your post ... was I stating the obvious like I always do lol? 

what I meant is anyone could be unlucky and get a pack of seeds and end up with 10 males. Unlikely, but totally possible and it doesnt mean the male-female ratio is 10 to 0 ... generally should be 50-50 no matter what with regular beans. Now if you pop 100 beans ...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> . was I stating the obvious like I always do lol?
> 
> what I meant is anyone could be unlucky and get a pack of seeds and end up with 10 males. Unlikely, but totally possible and it doesnt mean the male-female ratio is 10 to 0 ...


----------



## higher self (Dec 23, 2016)

Jacky Durps the one that didn't herm. Stays pretty short so will veg longer, have clones doing that now. Gave this one a top dressing been feeding her light but she's doing alright.


----------



## skidsteer (Dec 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> did anyone get in on incanlamas grape pie crosses pre order thing? i got the Grape Pie


I trying holistic nursery "seed vault of cali" for some cannarado grape pie crosses. Ever use them traxx187? Just tried some Flo x white bred by him and harvested by someone called specops here in Colorado which is the tastiest, smoothest, and potent smoke I have ever come across.soo good. Looks fake almost it's so bomb!!!!! Hopefully seed vault comes through for me!!! What grape pie did you score


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 25, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> not sure what you mean by your post ... was I stating the obvious like I always do lol?
> 
> what I meant is anyone could be unlucky and get a pack of seeds and end up with 10 males. Unlikely, but totally possible and it doesnt mean the male-female ratio is 10 to 0 ... generally should be 50-50 no matter what with regular beans. Now if you pop 100 beans ...



Unlikely yes but I had it happen twice with Breeders Boutique. Well sorta. Out of the 2-10 packs i killed 3 in one pack and one in the other. But in the end I had all males! Grrrr

I do agree with you and I still would say my regular sex beans are 50/50 even with the bad luck I had. More females than males in the end out of all of my grows.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Just picked up a pack of the 20k (10k x 10k)and the Rub a Double (Sour Double x Pure Sage Kush) popped 2 of each in 4 in pots filled with ocean forrest and misted with 7.0ph water, here's pics of them sprouting and transplanting


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)

1 more hermie. Never growing this gear again. 20 years growing and finally I get not 1 but 4 out of 9. Bye Felicia


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 30, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> 1 more hermie. Never growing this gear again. 20 years growing and finally I get not 1 but 4 out of 9. Bye Felicia


What strain


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What strain


Trifi x lemonG


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 30, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Trifi x lemonG


Interesting... I wonder if that's coming from the trifi or lemon g


----------



## 18B (Dec 30, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> 1 more hermie. Never growing this gear again. 20 years growing and finally I get not 1 but 4 out of 9. Bye Felicia


How long did you veg your seed plants?
We're these the actual seed plant you flowered or a clone?
How many times did you run a clone of this strain?
How do you know it was not grower error that caused it to herm?


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)

18B said:


> How long did you veg your seed plants?
> We're these the actual seed plant you flowered or a clone?
> How many times did you run a clone of this strain?
> How do you know it was not grower error that caused it to herm?


From seed they went to 6 weeks of Veg.
Took cuts from the 2 best looking, these are fine. 
Grower error where? Choosing that cultivar.


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)

It's all good. I will spend cash elsewhere.


----------



## higher self (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm not buying Rado fem's anymore & I only got 1 herm. Thankfully my other 4 packs of Rado gear are regs, shame he's only doing fems now. I want some Grape Pie crosses but already have 2 packs of Grape Stomper x Stardawg IX regs coming in so I dont think im missing out on the Sour Grapes/Stomper genetics that will be floating around heavy some time in Jan.


----------



## 18B (Dec 30, 2016)

Bigchong....I'm not supporting him...never grown or have seen anything from him...never spoke to or met him...I'm just asking questions...
In my past experience...which is pretty vast.....I have held alot of cultivars...
Some plants are finicky...1 mistake and they r ruined...on the other hand...it is a straight up herm..lol...Marijuana is a hermaphrodite plant...very easily swayed to the other side..IBL is a good way to secure the side of the line you wish to see...
Yeah too much work when you buy from a breeder and the work should be done and you just grow...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

18B said:


> Some plants are finicky...1 mistake and they r ruined...


Which makes these not worth the bother, when there's a multitude of strains that provide great smoke with zero issues.

Thanks for the report @Biggchong


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Which makes these not worth the bother, when there's a multitude of strains that provide great smoke with zero issues.
> 
> Thanks for the report @Biggchong


Lol


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> From seed they went to 6 weeks of Veg.
> Took cuts from the 2 best looking, these are fine.
> Grower error where? Choosing that cultivar.


What about amounts of npk given during feed, ph, water, water temp,temp,relative humidity, stressing them by topping all of these things could of effected how your gear was sexed, not trying to say you caused because somtimes the gear just wasn't meant to be but,things can be done to improve ratios of females


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Fimmed a week ago, I prefer fiming to topping do to less stress to the plant and the chances of more top colas, this is the 20k Jack #2 transplanted into a 2.7l pot


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> What about amounts of npk given during feed, ph, water, water temp,temp,relative humidity, stressing them by topping all of these things could of effected how your gear was sexed, not trying to say you caused because somtimes the gear just wasn't meant to be but,things can be done to improve ratios of females


They were fems bruh. Not my first rodeo. I've grown plenty of DNA fems and never got one. If you're saying they hermied because I topped them. We're done.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> They were fems bruh. Not my first rodeo. I've grown plenty of DNA fems and never got one. If you're saying they hermied because I topped them. We're done.


Good to know they " were fems bruh" glad to know stress related hermapherdites isn't a thing.....oh wait. since this isn't your first rodeo......as you put it, then you should have no problem telling me your npk of your medium in nanograms, because heavy nitrogen will increase female chances, and to say that topping won't cause a herm is ludicrous, first off herm can come from stress and I don't know of a bigger stress then physically cutting and removing a plants branches, secondly cannabis is an asexual species and if you don't understand that lol nuff said


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

18B said:


> Bigchong....I'm not supporting him...never grown or have seen anything from him...never spoke to or met him...I'm just asking questions...
> In my past experience...which is pretty vast.....I have held alot of cultivars...
> Some plants are finicky...1 mistake and they r ruined...on the other hand...it is a straight up herm..lol...Marijuana is a hermaphrodite plant...very easily swayed to the other side..IBL is a good way to secure the side of the line you wish to see...
> Yeah too much work when you buy from a breeder and the work should be done and you just grow...


Smh some people even after "20 years" can't understand that a female seed is a selfed plant aka the herm gene will always be present


----------



## higher self (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> I don't know of a bigger stress then physically cutting and removing a plants branches


So how do you clone?


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> Smh some people even after "20 years" can't understand that a female seed is a selfed plant aka the herm gene will always be present


Im not the mastergrower, but sometimes genetics are to blame.


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)

If you can't top a plant, Then It shouldn't be a desired cultivar. Therefore rendering it garbage. IMO.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> Smh some people even after "20 years" can't understand that a female seed is a selfed plant aka the herm gene will always be present


I'm not familiar with any marijuana strain that cannot be forced to herm after applying colloidal silver. So this herm gene must be present in every or maybe almost every marijuana plant.


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Im not the mastergrower, but sometimes genetics are to blame.


Yes they definetly can be especially with feminized seeds, run regs or even better get cuts via breeders


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

higher self said:


> So how do you clone?


I generally don't top for clones, I fim while running a high n ratio then cut 2nd branches that have rapidly grown due to fiming, then label and select once I've scene final product, and that's how I would continue genetics, but for clones I usually use this method to establish a mother plant then remove branches that are suitable for cloning


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> ...oh wait. since this isn't your first rodeo......as you put it, then you should have no problem telling me your npk of your medium in nanograms,


----------



## higher self (Dec 30, 2016)

I thought no cuting branches though but I know what you mean. I'll have to remember to FIM next time I need clones. I keep mini bonzai mother plants so them bitches get clipped! I will say I have learned not to top when trimming, I will bend the plant over 1st for a few day so it prep's for cutting the top growth down.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


>


Ohh no don't ever talk about your mix it's so secret and personal, may no one ever know the nutrients I use haha, or mabey most people don't actually run samples for data collection who know most people don't even science


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

higher self said:


> I thought no cuting branches though but I know what you mean. I'll have to remember to FIM next time I need clones. I keep mini bonzai mother plants so them bitches get clipped! I will say I have learned not to top when trimming, I will bend the plant over 1st for a few day so it prep's for cutting the top growth down.


Fiming is the way to go, that and crimping


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> View attachment 3864505


Sorry I take pride I'm my work and know the exact make up of my medium and avalible amount of nutrients in nanograms, I guess most people don't like the science or data collection behind growing, lmk when you understand the hardy Weinberg model for genetic equilibrium and mabey you'll get less herms and can bread your own strains, I'll wait why you google it, So funny how offering an opinion about a possible problem with herms turns into this lmfao, this is what you get for trying to help people, fhuck me and my college degrees in organic chem and organic agriculture lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> when you understand the hardy Weinberg model for genetic equilibrium and mabey .....college degrees in organic chem and organic agriculture lol


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> you'll get less herms and can bread your own strains,


for someone trying to act smart you misspelled


growmastercheesey said:


> once I've scene final product


are you a baker or a director?


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3864514


Lol enjoy the hobbiest grows I'll be badged and working in the industry...ohh wait already am, fucks given 0 haha last time I try n help someone on this forum lol


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

oGeeFarms said:


> for someone trying to act smart you misspelled
> 
> 
> are you a baker or a director?


Omg autocorrect screw me right


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> Sorry I take pride I'm my work and know the exact make up of my medium and avalible amount of nutrients in nanograms, I guess most people don't like the science or data collection behind growing, lmk when you understand the hardy Weinberg model for genetic equilibrium and mabey you'll get less herms and can bread your own strains, I'll wait why you google it, So funny how offering an opinion about a possible problem with herms turns into this lmfao, this is what you get for trying to help people, fhuck me and my college degrees in organic chem and organic agriculture lol


With grammar an punctuation like yours, I definitely believe you, when you say "fhuck me and my college degrees in organic chem and organic agriculture lol"!


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3864514


And just like that you have proved my point lol hobbiest growers definetly know more than someone who actually understands the science behind the plant gata love the Internet


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> With grammar an punctuation like yours, I definitely believe you, when you say "fhuck me and my college degrees in organic chem and organic agriculture lol"!


Yea because I've learned to add the h so moderators won't ban or remove comments enjoy the larffy b quality buds, haters are gana hate, especially on the Internet for using short hand, and I believe you ment to state, with grammar and* not an jeezzzzz, calling someone out on grammar and punctuation and misspelling the 3rd word lol fail much


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> View attachment 3864531


Your face when you payed for beans you throw away and get herms from hahahahaha lmk when you can actually get breeder cuts


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 3864532


Lol when in doubt meme it out, don't be mad you can't fathom the basic knowledge behind horticulture


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> Yea because I've learned to add the h so moderators won't ban or remove comments enjoy the larffy b quality buds, haters are gana hate, especially on the Internet for using short hand, and I believe you ment to state, with grammar and* not an jeezzzzz, calling someone out on grammar and punctuation and misspelling the 3rd word lol fail much


I was just pointing out that educated people don't usually mutilate the English language like you do.
I cannot take anything you write serious, when you write like a preteen.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I was just pointing out that educated people don't usually mutilate the English language like you do.
> I cannot take anything you write serious, when you write like a preteen.


Yes because in an online forum about cultivation we must be masters of typing and autocorrect, lol this is why you should never ask a question or offer help online because all it will get you is people posting memes and joking about the system I use for measurement. Great job Internet


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> haha last time I try n help someone on this forum lol


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)

Wise people listen twice as much as they speak. But that's none of my biz


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Yea so fuck me for asking you a simple question just because I wanted to help and didn't know your background in cultivation so was going to offer some advise but then you automatically get pissy and assume I'm stating that you don't know anything about growing to which then you joke about me asking for nanograms, like fuck never mind then.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> Yea so fuck me for asking you a simple question just because I wanted to help and didn't know your background in cultivation.


Like we don't know what we're doing up in here........Barney's Farm auto Pineapple Chunk @ day 74.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Like we don't know what we're doing up in here........Barney's Farm auto Pineapple Chunk @ day 74.


Dude that's straight flame atleast 1g/w


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Yea iono what these weird white grains of sugar are but whatever they are I can't get it off my fingers or plants


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> Dude that's straight flame atleast 1g/w


At least. Had no idea of the ph of the nanometers. Growing weed is easy.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> At least. Had no idea of the ph of the nanometers. Growing weed is easy.


Really no way.....a plant that can survive from 55F to 125F and literally uses the most basic npk ratios.......noooo you don't say


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> Yea iono what these weird white grains of sugar are but whatever they are I can't get it off my fingers or plants View attachment 3864544


Mids. Dispensary weed.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> At least. Had no idea of the ph of the nanometers. Growing weed is easy.


Ph of the nanometers.......ok


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Mids. Dispensary weed.


Lol see exactly what I'm talking about, talking shit for absolutely no reason what a fucking hater do you even grow.....and not that sad excuse for a tent


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Mids. Dispensary weed.


I know...lol....that pic didn't even make 420 magazine .com as my pineapple chunk auto did.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> At least. Had no idea of the ph of the nanometers. Growing weed is easy.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I know...lol....that pic didn't even make 420 magazine .com as my pineapple chunk auto did.


Haha fuck this is sad


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> Haha fuck this is sad


Dude, I'll forgive you for not knowing the elite company you post in, and send you a cut of this auto pineapple chunk since it's not expected to flower until day 105, and I can get one off it at least. Some good weed might help you chill with the bruhs here.


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)

@cheesygrowmaster


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> @cheesygrowmaster
> 
> View attachment 3864560


Your the dumbass who got all butt hurt because I asked a question about npk ratios then make fun of me for asking for the measurements in nanograms


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> Your the dumbass who got all butt hurt because I asked a question about npk ratios then make fun of me for asking for the measurements in nanograms


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> Your the dumbass who got all butt hurt because I asked a question about npk ratios then make fun of me for asking for the measurements in nanograms


Triggered. Take your millenial mids elsewhere


growmastercheesey said:


> Your the dumbass who got all butt hurt because I asked a question about npk ratios then make fun of me for asking for the measurements in nanograms


*made


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Triggered. Take your millenial mids elsewhere
> 
> *made


Lol seriously, ok buddy get bent out of wack because I offered to help you then act like a childhood bully, making fun of the measurement system I use, really cool


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> Your the dumbass who got all butt hurt because I asked a question about npk ratios then make fun of me for asking for the measurements in nanograms





growmastercheesey said:


> Lol seriously, ok buddy get bent out of wack because I offered to help you then act like a childhood bully, making fun of the measurement system I use, really cool


Wait......which one has the butthurt?


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lots of poop in here. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> What about amounts of npk given during feed, ph, water, water temp,temp,relative humidity, stressing them by topping all of these things could of effected how your gear was sexed, not trying to say you caused because somtimes the gear just wasn't meant to be but,things can be done to improve ratios of females


this is what I asked and then biggchong got all butthurt about this not being his first rodeo


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lots of poop in here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yup, troll city for literally asking questions, who is what I thought this forum was about, boy was I wrong


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 30, 2016)

Meow






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Meow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a dick straw......in a pussies mouth......fuck hahahahahaha


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> this is what I asked and then biggchong got all butthurt about this not being his first rodeo


You posted without reading prior posts. Assumed they were regs. Subtly suggested it was grower error and telling us all about your ejumacation in horticulture. There is a system on these threads here we abide by.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

*growmastercheeseyMember*
New
Then here it is you grow mids, are a pos that sits on the Internet talking shit because you can't do what I do everyday legally and get payed for it, so honestly I don't give a fuck what your day job is and you can go fuck yourself and the plants you try and grow

growmastercheesey, A moment agoReport
Reply



Wait....who has the butthurt ? And.....what day job?


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> You posted without reading prior posts. Assumed they were regs. Subtly suggested it was grower error and telling us all about your ejumacation in horticulture. There is a system on these threads here we abide by.


Yea read into things that aren't actually said, that will take you far in life, even if they were regs or fem you can still swade the balance of their sex, but yea fuck me for helping and instead of just stating what you just said you get all pissy and make fun of me for using nanograms, and asking about ratios


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> *growmastercheeseyMember*
> New
> Then here it is you grow mids, are a pos that sits on the Internet talking shit because you can't do what I do everyday legally and get payed for it, so honestly I don't give a fuck what your day job is and you can go fuck yourself and the plants you try and grow
> 
> ...


Yea you and another person troll me and then I respond back, the fuck you think I care about your opinion or posting a sectioned message from an entire convo, talk about out of context, seriously go fuck yourself


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> Yea you and another person troll me and then I respond back, the fuck you think I care about your opinion or posting a sectioned message from an entire convo, talk about out of context, seriously go fuck yourself


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Yup asking why and what a professional response


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> Yup asking why and what a professional response


I know, right?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 30, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> Lol enjoy the hobbiest grows I'll be badged and working in the industry...ohh wait already am, fucks given 0 haha last time I try n help someone on this forum lol


I find that when offering advice it helps if you don't come off like a condescending balloon knot.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I know, right?


My point exactly childish trash, lmk when you start calculating you ac needs in tons and run 480 cable


----------



## growmastercheesey (Dec 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I find that when offering advice it helps if you don't come off like a condescending balloon knot.


That's what I first tried doing but was immediately picked on for asking ratios of npk in nanograms, didn't know asking numbers for data so then I could be analyzed was such a taboo thing


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I find that when offering advice it helps if you don't come off like a condescending balloon knot.


It was a great day when you realized that....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It was a great day when you realized that....


Ha! It's a work in progress Amos.

Hope Santa was good to you...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 30, 2016)

Anyone ever try to germinate seeds and have them just get squishy? Like you can literally squeeze them and there's no rigidity, they just squish together but don't break? The shells get soft for some reason, and no tap root comes out.

The first 6 Cannarado beans I (attempted to) popped all did this. Never seen anything like it. I have 3 or 4 left so it would be nice to get at least one sprout to see what's up with these.

Any advice? I've tried scuffing them, soaking them, not soaking them, sewing directly in my soil mix, sewing directly in worm castings. No Bueno!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone ever try to germinate seeds and have them just get squishy? Like you can literally squeeze them and there's no rigidity, they just squish together but don't break? The shells get soft for some reason, and no tap root comes out.
> 
> The first 6 Cannarado beans I (attempted to) popped all did this. Never seen anything like it. I have 3 or 4 left so it would be nice to get at least one sprout to see what's up with these.
> 
> Any advice? I've tried scuffing them, soaking them, not soaking them, sewing directly in my soil mix, sewing directly in worm castings. No Bueno!


What was the npk of your medium, and / or soak solution - in nanograms ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2016)

So that sucks to hear about the Trifi cross going hermie.


st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone ever try to germinate seeds and have them just get squishy? Like you can literally squeeze them and there's no rigidity, they just squish together but don't break? The shells get soft for some reason, and no tap root comes out.
> 
> The first 6 Cannarado beans I (attempted to) popped all did this. Never seen anything like it. I have 3 or 4 left so it would be nice to get at least one sprout to see what's up with these.
> 
> Any advice? I've tried scuffing them, soaking them, not soaking them, sewing directly in my soil mix, sewing directly in worm castings. No Bueno!


You should have used proven cuts and then no hermies from fems proven genetix broheim.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 30, 2016)

i want a pack of those grape dosi


----------



## Odin* (Dec 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What was the npk of your medium, and / or soak solution - in nanograms ?


We shouldn't be so hard on the guy (regarding his "nanograms"). It's just an increment he's grown familiar to/find of, it's how he weighs his final yield and penis. Which, if you're wondering, are "5" and "3", respectively. Also, that would be "Wet" and "Waterlogged", respectively.



growmastercheesey said:


> ... lmk when you understand the hardy Weinberg model for genetic equilibrium and *mabey* you'll get less herms and bread...





growmastercheesey said:


> ... may no one ever know the nutrients I use haha, or *mabey*...



Just wondering what your girlfriend has to do with this. ? Assuming that you're going to claim "autocorrect" on those two (mabey?!), I believe you meant "Meh be' ", or "My be' ", which stems from "My bebe" (pronounced "bay-bay" in Español, more than likely originating in "Spanglish", the mixed language, not the movie. At least, as far as I know. It very well could be the "mixed language" within the movie that spawns the phrase). In English this is akin to "My baby", not your biological/adopted infant, but your "sweetheart", "lover", "girlfriend", etc. I could be wrong here as you may have intended "mabey"/"My be' " as a reference to your child. If that's the case, you're using it wrong.


Just thought of another possibility. You could be using "mabey"/"My be' " in reference to your baby dick (you do weigh it "soggy" in nanograms). In that event, I say "Too much info", "Inappropriate", and although "I'm sorry", this isn't the place to "Vent your frustrations".





Hopefully you're able to pull that stick out of your butt (it's only a couple of nanograms) and laugh at all of this (all relevant posts) so that we can all "Get Along". We don't have to be laughing at you, we could be laughing with you (just alter the 'tude a bit).


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 31, 2016)

Odin* said:


> We shouldn't be so hard on the guy (regarding his "nanograms"). It's just an increment he's grown familiar to/find of, it's how he weighs his final yield and penis. Which, if you're wondering, are "5" and "3", respectively. Also, that would be "Wet" and "Waterlogged", respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Odin that shit is funny.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 31, 2016)

anything can herm, typical RIU gang bang


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> typical RIU gang bang


I know, right? Was it good for you?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 31, 2016)

growmastercheesey said:


> Lol enjoy the hobbiest grows I'll be badged and working in the industry...ohh wait already am, fucks given 0 haha last time I try n help someone on this forum lol


Still waiting for you to try and help someone... Unless you consider putting others down and attempting to act superior helping and asking for ng conversions helping.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 31, 2016)

NANOGRAMS!!!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 31, 2016)

Can we please stop lol Lets get back on track after this nanogram BS popped one shaved ice been à long time they were looking at me so why not we will see if cannarado is good ,after 72h


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 31, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Can we please stop lol Lets get back on track after this nanogram BS popped one shaved ice been à long time they were looking at me so why not we will see if cannarado is good ,after 72h


that s what amos otis and his gang do, they ruin threads by bullying individuals that do not think like them. So so childish and annoying.


----------



## bubbahaze (Dec 31, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> that s what amos otis and his gang do, they ruin threads by bullying individuals that do not think like them. So so childish and annoying.


That plant was quite ugly lol weak response to npk ??? And follow up by the flunkies


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 31, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> that s what amos otis and his gang do, they ruin threads by bullying individuals that do not think like them. So so childish and annoying.


It's really not about "not thinking like them". It's a fucking plant, and an easy one to grow at that. No one way to grow it is superior. Each to their own ya know?

But when someone starts up with the "I've got multiple college degrees in this", or "I work in the industry bro", or "my weed is the best, everyone says so", then yeah, you might get flamed a bit for it.

Offering up honest help, and swinging your penis are two entirely different things.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's really not about "not thinking like them". It's a fucking plant, and an easy one to grow at that. No one way to grow it is superior. Each to their own ya know?
> 
> But when someone starts up with the "I've got multiple college degrees in this", or "I work in the industry bro", or "my weed is the best, everyone says so", then yeah, you might get flamed a bit for it.
> 
> Offering up honest help, and swinging your penis are two entirely different things.


I dont know why anyone here would be offended by ''my weed is the best, everyone says so'' I mean cmon, I am not saying it's the best, I am not saying it's better than yours.There is no such thing as the best weed, I once said I am chasing the dragon, are not we all? There is no such thing as the holy grail of weed.

But in my circles of friends friends, they often say ''it's the best, why is it so good?'' I say ''genetics and organics''. If you have a problem with this statement you can say whatever you want to your friends, but this is what I chose to say to my friends because this is what I believe. Second is genetics, yeah I have spent THOUSANDS of dollars on genetics and have grown xxxx plants from seeds, so if they say it's so good, it's also because they share my taste in weed, and they appreciate the diversity and complexity of the pollen chucks I have made selecting the very best plants I could find for many years now.

No need to make fun of someone for 2 pages and start gang bang bullying them. We all try to grow the best weed, we all have various circumstances, different opinions. SO WHAT?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 31, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I dont know why anyone here would be offended by ''my weed is the best, everyone says so'' I mean cmon, I am not saying it's the best, I am not saying it's better than yours.There is no such thing as the best weed, I once said I am chasing the dragon, are not we all? There is no such thing as the holy grail of weed.
> 
> But in my circles of friends friends, they often say ''it's the best, why is it so good?'' I say ''genetics and organics''. If you have a problem with this statement you can say whatever you want to your friends, but this is what I chose to say to my friends because this is what I believe. Second is genetics, yeah I have spent THOUSANDS of dollars on genetics and have grown xxxx plants from seeds, so if they say it's so good, it's also because they share my taste in weed, and they appreciate the diversity and complexity of the pollen chucks I have made selecting the very best plants I could find for many years now.
> 
> No need to make fun of someone for 2 pages and start gang bang bullying them. We all try to grow the best weed, we all have various circumstances, different opinions. SO WHAT?


I take no offense to what you've said, or what cheesey said, I'm just explaining where the ball busting is coming from. I've been the recipient plenty of times too, but no sleep is lost over it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> But when someone starts up with the "I've got multiple college degrees in this", or "I work in the industry bro", or "my weed is the best, everyone says so", then yeah, you might get flamed a bit for it.











GreenSanta said:


> that s what amos otis and his gang do, they ruin threads by bullying individuals that do not think like them. So so childish and annoying.











bubbahaze said:


> That plant was quite ugly lol weak response to npk ??? And follow up by the flunkies


How many pics have you had published in 420 Magazine?







Meet 'Amos' Gang' :







Happy New Years !


----------



## bubbahaze (Dec 31, 2016)

Congrats and happy new year, none but who look at magazines


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 1, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> What was the npk of your medium, and / or soak solution - in nanograms ?


fucken hell man too funny


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 1, 2017)

This is the funniest thread I've a ever read . Shit is hilarious


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 1, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> I dont know why anyone here would be offended by ''my weed is the best, everyone says so'' I mean cmon, I am not saying it's the best, I am not saying it's better than yours.There is no such thing as the best weed, I once said I am chasing the dragon, are not we all? There is no such thing as the holy grail of weed.
> 
> But in my circles of friends friends, they often say ''it's the best, why is it so good?'' I say ''genetics and organics''. If you have a problem with this statement you can say whatever you want to your friends, but this is what I chose to say to my friends because this is what I believe. Second is genetics, yeah I have spent THOUSANDS of dollars on genetics and have grown xxxx plants from seeds, so if they say it's so good, it's also because they share my taste in weed, and they appreciate the diversity and complexity of the pollen chucks I have made selecting the very best plants I could find for many years now.
> 
> No need to make fun of someone for 2 pages and start gang bang bullying them. We all try to grow the best weed, we all have various circumstances, different opinions. SO WHAT?


All my friend say I got the best weed in town , I could take my whole city if I was selling but I will not say I am a top grower because everyday im learn in New things sometime from people who have less good weed then mine , its ok to share not to brag about it


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 1, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> *All my friend say I got the best weed in town , I could take my whole city if I was selling* but I will not say I am a top grower because everyday im learn in New things sometime from people who have less good weed then mine , its ok to share not to brag about it


There, you said it.
And it's ok to be confident, especially if there is only one thing you are really good at. you see, this is an online forum where anonymity is king, brag all you want, as long as you respect others, if you share it's a bonus.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2017)

growmastercheesey said:


> Smh some people even after "20 years" can't understand that a female seed is a selfed plant aka the herm gene will always be present


There is a nanogram of truth in that sentence.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 2, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


>



Looks like you'll get "about a nanogram".


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Looks like you'll get "about a nanogram".


Ha ! I don't expect this auto to really take off until it hits bloom....somewhere around April.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 2, 2017)

growmastercheesey said:


> Sorry I take pride I'm my work and know the exact make up of my medium and avalible amount of nutrients in nanograms, I guess most people don't like the science or data collection behind growing, lmk when you understand the hardy Weinberg model for genetic equilibrium and mabey you'll get less herms and can bread your own strains, I'll wait why you google it, So funny how offering an opinion about a possible problem with herms turns into this lmfao, this is what you get for trying to help people, fhuck me and my college degrees in organic chem and organic agriculture lol


@thump easy is this your other account homie? lol noone else breads like u that iv seen...


----------



## higher self (Jan 4, 2017)

Jacky Durps not bad for 28 days, getting super frosty & strong Jack smell w/ a bubblegum scent to it IMO. This certainly makes up for that herm lol!!


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 8, 2017)

papa want some of them new grape pie crosses!


----------



## karmicwan (Jan 11, 2017)

What are everyones favorite cannarado gear so far? Any horror stories aside from the occasional herm?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> @thump easy is this your other account homie? lol noone else breads like u that iv seen...


No lolz let me read it?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2017)

Sounds good! But no big dog! thats not me.


----------



## higher self (Jan 29, 2017)

Jacky Durps at day 54




Strong jack smell + lime flavored lollipop like this in the background


----------



## higher self (Jan 30, 2017)

Got these in may pop one since there fems & I have some space freeing up.


----------



## Biggchong (Jan 31, 2017)

Trifi x LemonG


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jan 31, 2017)

Who's got the best cannarado selection available atm if anyone knows??


----------



## bbxww (Jan 31, 2017)

natro.hydro said:


> Ah geez, cannarado restock at greenline. Someone talk me out of buying cookie crisp f2 and double dough please... more seeds than sense (or cents lol) over here!
> Eta:to late, I am a sucker for a good sour dubb cross, was hoping the face off x sour Dubb would be in but no joy.


Send me some


----------



## higher self (Jan 31, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Who's got the best cannarado selection available atm if anyone knows??


Probably Greenline though not much left & the various instagram guys. Sour Patch has a good few but meh & not on sale like at Greenline. $60 for good few strains that drop at $100.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 31, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Who's got the best cannarado selection available atm if anyone knows??


these guys have got some discontinued types like Cannarado Barney Rubble in stock....i got some from here cos they are the last of that type i think
http://elite613geneticsseedbank.mysimplestore.com/


----------



## 18B (Feb 1, 2017)

greencropper said:


> these guys have got some discontinued types like Cannarado Barney Rubble in stock....i got some from here cos they are the last of that type i think
> http://elite613geneticsseedbank.mysimplestore.com/


Wow...I have not bought seeds in a while...man for a bunch of shit ass poly poly poly hybrids...that's way too much money...I guess that's what you get buying the latest and greatest hype..
I'm not really busting anyone's balls...more just a commentary on the sad state of seed sales...
Good for me that my seed stock is more then a few lifetimes worth of stuff..


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2017)

18B said:


> just a commentary on the sad state of seed sales...
> .


It was the worst of times [to some].....it was the best of times [ for others ].


----------



## greencropper (Feb 1, 2017)

18B said:


> Wow...I have not bought seeds in a while...man for a bunch of shit ass poly poly poly hybrids...that's way too much money...I guess that's what you get buying the latest and greatest hype..
> I'm not really busting anyone's balls...more just a commentary on the sad state of seed sales...
> Good for me that my seed stock is more then a few lifetimes worth of stuff..


dunno man, ive only heard very good things about fpog & orange cookies, take a geek at how much Obsoul33t Genetics is asking for orange cookies? i think this cross bears all the hallmarks of being


----------



## 18B (Feb 1, 2017)

greencropper said:


> dunno man, ive only heard very good things about fpog & orange cookies, take a geek at how much Obsoul33t Genetics is asking for orange cookies? i think this cross bears all the hallmarks of being


No doubt about Obsoul....he has always had fire....I have a bunch of fpog stuff...not a big cookies fan though..I just look at the prices and it's just out of control...I have alot of money in seeds too...used to have alot of elite clones too...I don't miss the clones although glad I had them and all the seeds I made....I'll now never run out...
It is though..addictive to collect them...I just think at the prices I saw at the 613 genetics place is just too much for seeds....making seeds is easy..as many as you want...so it's basically printing money at the rate the market will hold..


----------



## coolkid.02 (Feb 1, 2017)

It's a great time to be a pollen chucking hype machine.The canna community has a practice of rewarding poor breeding. with so many uneducated growers, it's a good time to cash in.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 1, 2017)

18B said:


> No doubt about Obsoul....he has always had fire....I have a bunch of fpog stuff...not a big cookies fan though..I just look at the prices and it's just out of control...I have alot of money in seeds too...used to have alot of elite clones too...I don't miss the clones although glad I had them and all the seeds I made....I'll now never run out...
> It is though..addictive to collect them...I just think at the prices I saw at the 613 genetics place is just too much for seeds....making seeds is easy..as many as you want...so it's basically printing money at the rate the market will hold..


i know what you mean, yes a few glamor pics & shit will sell, sometimes for outrageous prices, for me those Barney Rubble will be used in a pollen chuck, probably 5k-10k beans will result, and be used in grows for up to 10yrs...so im milking real value out of those types


----------



## greencropper (Feb 1, 2017)

coolkid.02 said:


> It's a great time to be a pollen chucking hype machine.The canna community has a practice of rewarding poor breeding. with so many uneducated growers, it's a good time to cash in.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Feb 2, 2017)

coolkid.02 said:


> It's a great time to be a pollen chucking hype machine.The canna community has a practice of rewarding poor breeding. with so many uneducated growers, it's a good time to cash in.


I agree but that being said now a days I feel like you are more likely to get something better way easier living in America before you had to order over seas and even tho the uniformity was there more I think now it's better as long as you do some research on the breeder you buy from


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> Got these in may pop one since there fems & I have some space freeing up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888911


Pop them! I have a pack I won't get to for awhile so want to see yours grow! I recently grew a lambsbread x Bay11 cross and it was really good so expecting the Sunshine Pucker to be good too


----------



## caligrown_ca (Feb 9, 2017)

scooped up a pack of PieDough from tlc a few weeks back and cant remember what the cross is, its not labeled on the pack. grape pie x ??? 

couldnt find it anywhere


----------



## higher self (Feb 25, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> Pop them! I have a pack I won't get to for awhile so want to see yours grow! I recently grew a lambsbread x Bay11 cross and it was really good so expecting the Sunshine Pucker to be good too


Popped one like I said I would. Probably wont see pics of it here but I'll defiantly let ya know how it turns out my dude!

Both Morning breath pheno's I had hermed but I picked all the balls off of the the best looking pheno & it's fine now. The runt pheno I culled grew to slow anyways. Had another clone follow up & it's not showing any sacs, think I stressed her when I went back to 11 hours on from 10 1/2 hours. The buds are looking like standard cookie structure though the plant had a pretty good stretch to it from the SSH I'm assuming. 

The Jack Durban is a keeper for sure!! Havent smoked much as it's still drying but from a quick dry smoke it's fucking dank!! Best jack strain I've ran so far, it taste soo good & makes my brow sweat when 1st hitting it. The buzz is uplifting then it kinda gets hazy to much will have me posted chillin with that feeling like my eye's are glazed and red.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 25, 2017)

got 4 Barney Rubble 2wks old...be pollen chucking them, FPOG x Orange Cookies has gotta be gas hasnt it?


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 26, 2017)

Chief hosa


----------



## greencropper (Feb 26, 2017)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 3895251 View attachment 3895250 View attachment 3895249 View attachment 3895248 Chief hosa View attachment 3895245View attachment 3895246


WOW!!!...do these wonderful beings have names?


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 27, 2017)

greencropper said:


> WOW!!!...do these wonderful beings have names?


Chief hosa(triangle kush x sour dub)


----------



## growmastercheesey (Feb 27, 2017)

Week 3 Flower
7 gal Fox Farm
HnG Soil A&B
20K Jack


----------



## COGrown (Feb 28, 2017)

coolkid.02 said:


> It's a great time to be a pollen chucking hype machine.The canna community has a practice of rewarding poor breeding. with so many uneducated growers, it's a good time to cash in.




See also: 'discount' breeders making cheaper knockoffs of other breeders' gear. Why do work selecting or coming up with your own pairings when you can feminize an elite or just duplicate other breeders' tested work?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 2, 2017)

CCC






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 6, 2017)

Which dispenserary in town (Denver) has the best selection of Cannarado beans? I know LaContes use to have them.


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 14, 2017)

My order should be coming in from OES pretty soon for some maroon cookies. The only cookie cross I saw in the thread looked like garbage commercial. Anybody get something good from the thin mint xs?
Edit.. My bad the wookie looks nice that chocolate crip cookie looks scary bad tho.. not health wise I mean bud wise


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 14, 2017)

caligrown_ca said:


> scooped up a pack of PieDough from tlc a few weeks back and cant remember what the cross is, its not labeled on the pack. grape pie x ???
> 
> couldnt find it anywhere


probably grape pie x thin mint cookies


----------



## higher self (Mar 14, 2017)

The Jack Durban ended up being my best sativa keeper (maybe ever) 1st time smoking anything from Cannarado this shit is top notch!

The buzz is all up top in the head, It could have a little body to it but I can't notice when my head is ringing in a good way. No paranoia or raciness either but still zippy if I want it to be, or I can sit still & relax.

The buds are light & don't need to be ground just broken into small chunks. When smoking it has a lot of trics on the light/fluffy herb so it looks like it melts more than burning & staying lit in a bowl. Smoking joints taste almost like if I dabbed her( haven't yet) the flavor is a loud jack w/ that lime lollipop as I described before.

Only been curing for 11 days & im trying not to smoke it all up! After a good cure this stuff is going to be really off the chain! I'd rate this a 9 in my book so far.

Only popped two seeds! Fem seed or not a clone has been pollinated with a Double Jamaican male, will grow a few when there ready.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Mar 15, 2017)

Day 42 20k Jack 7 gal


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2017)

Chocolate crip cookies






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 16, 2017)

higher self said:


> The Jack Durban ended up being my best sativa keeper (maybe ever) 1st time smoking anything from Cannarado this shit is top notch!
> 
> The buzz is all up top in the head, It could have a little body to it but I can't notice when my head is ringing in a good way. No paranoia or raciness either but still zippy if I want it to be, or I can sit still & relax.
> 
> ...


What sativa gear would you recommend from canna ?


----------



## higher self (Mar 16, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> What sativa gear would you recommend from canna ?


Depends what you can find at the moment but I'd grab any of the Jack crosses at this point. The cut they reversed is the best Jack hybrid I've had even better than one from Karma. 

I believe Oregon Elite Seeds still has a few packs left like the Chocolate Trip x Jack. I wanted the Pecan Sandies but waited to late. 

Started one of the Lemon G crosses so I have good expectations for that but can't comment on how the Lemon G line does at this point. 

About to harvest my 2nd Cannarado strain the Morning Breath (OGKB x SSH) in a week or so. It's throwing some interesting smelling terps I can't really describe. 1st cookie grow so don't have anything to compare it too. Smells sweet but kind of a bland smell to it. Ready to see how she smokes against my keepers.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 17, 2017)

higher self said:


> Depends what you can find at the moment but I'd grab any of the Jack crosses at this point. The cut they reversed is the best Jack hybrid I've had even better than one from Karma.
> 
> I believe Oregon Elite Seeds still has a few packs left like the Chocolate Trip x Jack. I wanted the Pecan Sandies but waited to late.
> 
> ...


Which Lemom G cross are your growing. I'm growing Lemon Fugazzi/starting


----------



## higher self (Mar 17, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Which Lemom G cross are your growing. I'm growing Lemon Fugazzi/starting


Sunshine Pucker (Lambsbread x Lemon G) & getting a light citrus smell off her only about 2 weeks old. 

The Fugazi will be fire for sure with that Jack cut in it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 18, 2017)

Water Mellon Kush x Sour double 
aka Manic On Dubs


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 18, 2017)

Lemon G x Jack Herer..

These are about 8 days above ground and seem to be uniform.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2017)

Chocolate crip cookies










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## growmastercheesey (Mar 19, 2017)

Rub a double kush (pure sage kush x sour double)


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 20, 2017)

Lemon Jack Doubling in Size...
Fugazzi lemon (Lemon G x Jack herer)


----------



## higher self (Mar 22, 2017)

Sunshine Pucker I just call it Lem Lam. I like the structure though I know she is going to be a stretcher or very branchy in flower. Need to transplant & get er'cloned



Morning Breath. I didn't grow her the best but the yields are medium I suppose, lot more than my OG keeper so I cant complain. I let it go a bit long it's 69 days & I just boiled the roots though it was already fading from me not feeding it as much as it needed. The terps are interesting a bit of a funk developed in the end though still not the loudest but I just want to know how she smokes & taste. 

It got partially seeded but not sure how many mature seeds I will have. Got another plant getting fully seeded with a Jamaican male. I will probably do another run unless the smoke is not good.


----------



## higher self (Mar 24, 2017)

Ok early smoke report on Morning Breath from quick drying in my vape at 195. Its seeded but still pretty potent, defiantly hitting better than some of the OG's I recently ran(Rudeboi & Irene S1). 

Feels heady at 1st then a smooth body buzz hits. The SSH male can defiantly be felt IMO plus the plants stretch in flower like SSH. Could only taste the terps when it's in the vape, if I had to compare it to a cookie it would defiantly be leaning towards sugar cookies.

I'm impressed & will be keeping the mother plant for the time being as my "cookie ceeper" I have more sweet smelling sativa males that will hit my tent in future that will add on to the cookie terps & I still have a Morning Breath male on deck.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 24, 2017)

Anyone plan on getting some of the grape pie crosses I think I'm gonna drop a rack


----------



## growmastercheesey (Mar 27, 2017)

Sorry about the dog hairs didn't realize till after. 
20k Jack Day 54


----------



## naiveCon (Mar 28, 2017)

Without reading through this whole thread, what are the must have strains from this breeder ? Looking for good potent smoke..


----------



## Flash63 (Mar 28, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Without reading through this whole thread, what are the must have strains from this breeder ? Looking for good potent smoke..


I've only grown one the chief hosa,and it's very potent and tasty as well.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Mar 28, 2017)

Flash63 said:


> I've only grown one the chief hosa,and it's very potent and tasty as well.


How many beans you pop before finding that purple pheno she looked amazing


----------



## Flash63 (Mar 29, 2017)

growmastercheesey said:


> How many beans you pop before finding that purple pheno she looked amazing


10 seeds(1pack)I have two keepers, the purple one and a tall lanky bitch,that tastes wonderful.


----------



## higher self (Mar 29, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Without reading through this whole thread, what are the must have strains from this breeder ? Looking for good potent smoke..


Old packs of Cannarado are harder to find at this point. I would just wait on the new drop happening soon & get whatever interest you. After growing 2 strains from Rado this guy makes some heat so you can't go wrong getting whatever.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Mar 29, 2017)

Flash63 said:


> 10 seeds(1pack)I have two keepers, the purple one and a tall lanky bitch,that tastes wonderful.


Damn might have to grab a pack or two. bless


----------



## greencropper (Mar 29, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> They dont come sealed. It's not that big of a deal. breeder-distributor you.. Like i said above the seedbank good.
> 
> (not you specifically) but at the end of the day, you have to trust where you are getting your seeds from.
> 
> ...


dont know about it being hard buying such & such seeds to replace as any fool can pollen chuck a large girl & end up with 10000 beans no prob to be used for whatever nefarious purposes?


----------



## trippnface (Mar 29, 2017)

where the fuck his instagram go


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2017)

Manic On dubs


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 4, 2017)

I just popped full packs of cogswell,and double d.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Apr 4, 2017)

20k Jack. didn't manage the stretch   on her as well as I would of liked to. the nodes are a little spaced out.


----------



## higher self (Apr 4, 2017)

growmastercheesey said:


> 20k Jack. didn't manage the stretch View attachment 3919158 View attachment 3919159 on her as well as I would of liked to. the nodes are a little spaced out.


Looks great! I can see what you mean, the pheno I got of the Jacky Durbs stays pretty short. Glad because it defiantly needs a good veg time since the buds are somewhat airy.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Apr 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> Looks great! I can see what you mean, the pheno I got of the Jacky Durbs stays pretty short. Glad because it defiantly needs a good veg time since the buds are somewhat airy.


Yea the second seed I popped I was able to manage a lot better have 10-12 nodes with 1/4in spacing on 28 colas haha this one has a really strong Jack presence but with way more of a syrup sweetness, while the 28cola one has way more of a mint, strong pine


----------



## growmastercheesey (Apr 4, 2017)

right before bedtime Rub a Double Kush (Pure Sage Kush x Sour Double)
Day 4 flower


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 4, 2017)

Chiefs hosa,this is the second run with this beauty...she went to flower on Feb26.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Apr 4, 2017)

Flash63 said:


> Chiefs hosa,this is the second run with beauty...she went to flower on Feb26.View attachment 3919208View attachment 3919209 View attachment 3919210View attachment 3919211


Man straight fuegs miss that purple pheno though


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 4, 2017)

Here she is.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Apr 4, 2017)

Flash63 said:


> Here she is.View attachment 3919217


Dreams do come true, seriously reminds me of this purple pheno of g13labs pineapple express ohh how I miss that cut


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 4, 2017)

The only negative thing about her is that she makes me cough,then eat and finally sleep.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 7, 2017)

Chocolate crip cookies.








hitting almost 6'

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Chocolate crip cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You kept the ccc around eh? Must like what she's layin down


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 7, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> You kept the ccc around eh? Must like what she's layin down


The first run I wasn't sure, but the clone run really showed off what she can do and I fucked her up. She's one of my favorite looking plants and has a really nice lucky charms terps. Definitely fpog Dom but has some cookies in there as well. 

It took me 6 beans and four girls to find that one. Im actually growing out the rest of the pack right now. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> The first run I wasn't sure, but the clone run really showed off what she can do and I fucked her up. She's one of my favorite looking plants and has a really nice lucky charms terps. Definitely fpog Dom but has some cookies in there as well.
> 
> It took me 6 beans and four girls to find that one. Im actually growing out the rest of the pack right now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Interesting. Got a pack in the vault. Sounds dam tasty


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 7, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Interesting. Got a pack in the vault. Sounds dam tasty


I actually found two cereal phenos in the pack, the other was to saty Dom and lanky 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## growmastercheesey (Apr 8, 2017)

So the 2nd bean of the 20k and I gata say the structure of the 20k is perfect for Thai Sticks


----------



## growmastercheesey (Apr 10, 2017)

20K Jack finished
Has a great floral nose with hints of a citrus orange. nice and energetic no lung expansion can't wait to.see the next one that has more of a mint nose


----------



## macsnax (Apr 10, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## growmastercheesey (Apr 10, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Very nice


Thanks man turned the whole girl into Thai sticks lol this years htcc in So cal is gana be amazing


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 12, 2017)

Buyers beware of those grape pie crosses.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 12, 2017)

@Vato_504 I felt this "breeder" was "wonky" from the get go. "therealcannarado"= "wonky" unstable genetics and that's straight from the horse's mouth ( "... one of the most unstable I've ever made" ). I take that back, chuckers selling whack beans aren't horses, they're "jack asses".


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Vato_504 I felt this "breeder" was "wonky" from the get go. "therealcannarado"= "wonky" unstable genetics and that's straight from the horse's mouth ( "... one of the most unstable" ). I take that back, chuckers selling whack beans aren't horses, they're "jack asses".


All breeders right now are pollen chucking f1s and f2s. No one is actually "breeding" anything imo. Just like two ugly rednecks incest fucking, sure they're technically breeding, but it does a disservice to the rest of the population. Lol

Edit: jaws and karma actually work several gens in some of their lines. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbahaze (Apr 12, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> All breeders right now are pollen chucking f1s and f2s. No one is actually "breeding" anything imo. Just like two ugly rednecks incest fucking, sure they're technically breeding, but it does a disservice to the rest of the population. Lol
> 
> Edit: jaws and karma actually work several gens in some of their lines.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


You sure about Jaws he has released product without checking also then said tester never got back him so he doesn't have the info on the strains


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 12, 2017)

bubbahaze said:


> You sure about Jaws he has released product without checking also then said tester never got back him so he doesn't have the info on the strains


I'm sure jaws has several lines he has worked several generations. Ie fpog, Xmas bud ibl, etc. He also sells f1s, and untested crap, but they all come labeled as such and are usually freebies. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Apr 12, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> All breeders right now are pollen chucking f1s and f2s. No one is actually "breeding" anything imo. Just like two ugly rednecks incest fucking, sure they're technically breeding, but it does a disservice to the rest of the population. Lol
> 
> Edit: jaws and karma actually work several gens in some of their lines.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


True, true, but it's also what you start with and how well it's kept. Extreme example; kids (seeds) from Superman and Wonder Woman Vs. kids (seeds) from Superman's long lost crackhead brother that doesn't have any super powers who knocked up a hemaphrodite conjoined twin prostitute that was dressed as "Two-Face".

Some chuckers have well maintained great genetics, while others "pheno hunted" some sub-par and can't grow for shit.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 12, 2017)

Using the same genetics doesn't mean that they're using the same genetics.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> True, true, but it's also what you start with and how well it's kept. Extreme example; kids (seeds) from Superman and Wonder Woman Vs. kids (seeds) from Superman's long lost crackhead brother that doesn't have any super powers who knocked up a hemaphrodite conjoined twin prostitute that was dressed as "Two-Face".
> 
> Some chuckers have well maintained great genetics, while others "pheno hunted" some sub-par and can't grow for shit.


Bodhi comes to mind with this statement, good parent chucking, he's pretty transparent about it though, I've heard him state more than once that he isn't a breeder. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Using the same genetics doesn't mean that they're using the same genetics.


Thats like my Tahoe vs the Tahoe all these new guys are breeding with. Like literally the Tahoe used in all dvg, IHG, etc, is pheno hunted from caliconn crap beans. Lol. I guess like 200+ beans, but still calicon. And still calling it Tahoe, it bothers me that now Tahoe has phenos, ie the "sour" pheno that IHG is using right now. It's not the same plant even if you're calling it The same thing. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Apr 12, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Thats like my Tahoe vs the Tahoe all these new guys are breeding with. Like literally the Tahoe used in all dvg, IHG, etc, is pheno hunted from caliconn crap beans. Lol. I guess like 200+ beans, but still calicon. And still calling it Tahoe, it bothers me that now Tahoe has phenos, ie the "sour" pheno that IHG is using right now. It's not the same plant even if you're calling it The same thing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Is there a legit site that tracks this stuff? Seedfinder is half ass.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 12, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Thats like my Tahoe vs the Tahoe all these new guys are breeding with. Like literally the Tahoe used in all dvg, IHG, etc, is pheno hunted from caliconn crap beans. Lol. I guess like 200+ beans, but still calicon. And still calling it Tahoe, it bothers me that now Tahoe has phenos, ie the "sour" pheno that IHG is using right now. It's not the same plant even if you're calling it The same thing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


YOu have a dank ass Tahoe keeper ?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 12, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> YOu have a dank ass Tahoe keeper ?


I have clone only Tahoe, had her since 05-06. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Apr 12, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I have clone only Tahoe, had her since 05-06.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


We have to work out a trade.


----------



## higher self (Apr 12, 2017)

Shieeeet I'd still cop some Cannarado with the quickness!! The two pack's I've grown are fire!! Still got 2 packs of his old regular gear to run & I'm expecting more fire!! Cant wait until I dial in the Morning Breath keeper I have even the seeded bud smokes good!!


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2017)

higher self said:


> Shieeeet I'd still cop some Cannarado with the quickness!! The two pack's I've grown are fire!! Still got 2 packs of his old regular gear to run & I'm expecting more fire!! Cant wait until I dial in the Morning Breath keeper I have even the seeded bud smokes good!!


I'm still running shave ice (sherbet pebbles) pheno...top notch nugs. 

Not sure about the new stuff...


----------



## higher self (Apr 12, 2017)

genuity said:


> I'm still running shave ice (sherbet pebbles) pheno...top notch nugs.
> 
> Not sure about the new stuff...


Yep still got some Shave Ice you just reminded me along with Trade Bait Cookies & Malted Milk. 

I said I wasn't going to buy his fems but the Jack Herer cross made me change my mind. The latest grape pie & legend OG didn't really catch my eye particularly, tho the seed junkie in me still wanted to cop something regardless but I missed the drops. Seems like the regular crosses seemed more original, now it's reverse & chuck the hottest.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 12, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yep still got some Shave Ice you just reminded me along with Trade Bait Cookies & Malted Milk.
> 
> I said I wasn't going to buy his fems but the Jack Herer cross made me change my mind. The latest grape pie & legend OG didn't really catch my eye particularly, tho the seed junkie in me still wanted to cop something regardless but I missed the drops. Seems like the regular crosses seemed more original, now it's reverse & chuck the hottest.


That jack x with legend og sounds so dank 

Feels like people are cashing in while they can. If you have the tools and resources to do so fuck it why not right?

"Get it while the getting is good" is what I've always heard


----------



## greencropper (Apr 12, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> That jack x with legend og sounds so dank
> 
> Feels like people are cashing in while they can. If you have the tools and resources to do so fuck it why not right?
> 
> "Get it while the getting is good" is what I've always heard


especially with Cannarado...doesnt keep the same strains going for long, glad i nabbed 2 packs of Shave Ice + Barney Rubble when they first came out!


----------



## greencropper (Apr 12, 2017)

speaking of which...whilst her brother is elsewhere pollinating up a storm this Barney Rubble girl at 2' high is ready for a meet with G.A.S. Cherry Sherbet male in 2 days...she is already pumping out some serious citrus(like) terpines!


----------



## higher self (Apr 12, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> That jack x with legend og sounds so dank
> 
> Feels like people are cashing in while they can. If you have the tools and resources to do so fuck it why not right?
> 
> "Get it while the getting is good" is what I've always heard


True the Jack Legend does sound fiyah, the Jack he uses is really good!!

Yeah I cant knock them for getting it in as long as the genetics are on point. It's not like Rado is putting out crap, lol im surprised this thread is only 30 pages.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 13, 2017)

greencropper said:


> especially with Cannarado...doesnt keep the same strains going for long, glad i nabbed 2 packs of Shave Ice + Barney Rubble when they first came out!


That Barney rubble should be tasty


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> That Barney rubble should be tasty


yeah with FPOG x Orange Cookies parents im thinking some real tang is on the way! theres certainly orangey/citrus odours emanating!


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Apr 13, 2017)

Got 4 Maroon Cookie (PCG Cookies x Thin Mint) seedlings rocking and rolling right now. Hopefully they dont turn out too wonky lol . Skunkmasterflex on IG is running some now and they look phenomenal ! This is my first run with any cookie strain so I'm really lookig forward to these


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 13, 2017)

Popped 2 of the chem4/gsc x grape pie. Neither are keepers. One kicked balls. Might have been my fault. Might have not been


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 13, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Popped 2 of the chem4/gsc x grape pie. Neither are keepers. One kicked balls. Might have been my fault. Might have not been


I think this may be strain related, gnome had a couple throw balls!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 14, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Popped 2 of the chem4/gsc x grape pie. Neither are keepers. One kicked balls. Might have been my fault. Might have not been


Damn you ended up tossing the second one ? Sounded like a great cross too I love the Chem 4.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 14, 2017)

Anyone kno where i can get the 10k jack ? or a pack the sour dub crosses ?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 14, 2017)

Manic on Dubbs

Water mellon Kush x sour doubble...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 14, 2017)

I also have Lemon Jack herer or the real name is lemon fugazzi... (Lemon G x Jack herer) Waiting to go in next round. Vegging Nicely atm.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Damn you ended up tossing the second one ? Sounded like a great cross too I love the Chem 4.





eastcoastmo said:


> I think this may be strain related, gnome had a couple throw balls!


One of em has some nice terps on wk 4 tho. I'll see how they pan out at the end. I forgot to close the tent a time or two so could be me that induced some stress there


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 14, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> One of em has some nice terps on wk 4 tho. I'll see how they pan out at the end. I forgot to close the tent a time or two so could be me that induced some stress there


Sounds like they herm at the slightest hint of a parameter outside perfect! Does sound like a great cross but if it needs perfect conditions all the time, not worth the time hey!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Does sound like a great cross but if it needs perfect conditions all the time, not worth the time hey!


"You'll be glad everynight
because you treated her right - _hey hey hey...."_
Good advice.
{ Augie Myers with some more good advice at the end}


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 14, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> "You'll be glad everynight
> because you treated her right - _hey hey hey...."_
> Good advice.
> { Augie Myers with some more good advice at the end}


Love your work Amos


----------



## growmastercheesey (Apr 15, 2017)

silverhazefiend said:


> Anyone kno where i can get the 10k jack ? or a pack the sour dub crosses ?


Tlc in los Angeles


----------



## growmastercheesey (Apr 15, 2017)

Rub a Double kush sweet 14days


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 19, 2017)

Manic On Dubbz


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 20, 2017)

I want Marmalade or Grape Topanga or peppermint..


----------



## greencropper (Apr 22, 2017)

when i dab my nose onto this top bud of Barney Rubble approx 2' high...3 words come to mind...CITRUS CITRUS CITRUS...Orange Cookies in her must be working overtime!...she's been pollinated via G.A.S. Cherry Sherbet male


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 23, 2017)

Two phenos of chem4/gsc x grape pie. The first pheno is pretty frosty and grapey. Not bad


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 23, 2017)

Some hosa @9weeks ready for the chop.


----------



## higher self (Apr 23, 2017)

Looking great fellas!!  I think I'm will start a single Pierene seed when I get them.


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 23, 2017)

Just about to flower Deathstar x sourdub and chemd x sourdub,full packs of each (only have 6 of each,bad germination %)I'll post up some pics later.


----------



## higher self (Apr 23, 2017)

Most defiantly post those up @Flash63 sounds like some fire crosses for sure. Which one of those you got your eye on the most?


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 23, 2017)

The Deathstar to be sure....but when,I had made the order the ChemD cross was available so I got that too,you guys know how it is,when you're a fuckin seed junkie!


----------



## higher self (Apr 23, 2017)

Haha right @Flash63 at least your the popping seeds not just collecting. Picked up a chem d cross myself & have another in the cloner  I gotta snag a Deathstar something one of these days. Saw a pack recently but forgot what it was now smh


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 23, 2017)

Deathstar and ChemD/ sourdub crosses in veg.


----------



## higher self (Apr 24, 2017)

Looking good @Flash63 nice & healthy!!


----------



## higher self (Apr 25, 2017)

Scored a pack of Grape Durbs  I'll pop one instead of the Pierene. Haha I cant get enough of this Rado gear!! Still smoking on the Morning Breath, it's one of my top plants along with: Ghost OG hybrid, Irene S1 & Jack Durb. The Morning Breath & Irene are so good even the seeded bud smokes better than other strains that are unseeded. Kinda glad Rado has fems as I dont have the space for males besides the one's I have plans to use for chucking. I dont mind hitting fem seeds with pollen, i'm no professional breeder just a chucker lol!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 25, 2017)

Manic On Dubbs


----------



## Thai_Lights (Apr 26, 2017)

What legend og fem Cross would you guys choose?


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> What legend og fem Cross would you guys choose?


Legend OG x Sour Dubb


----------



## higher self (Apr 26, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> What legend og fem Cross would you guys choose?



Jack x Legend also I picked up a Chem D x Legend but it's not from Cannarado.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Apr 26, 2017)

What are the good pics from 613 genetics I should say the legend og crosses have such a long flowering time


----------



## higher self (Apr 26, 2017)

Yeah 70 days seems to be the standard on those packs but I run a lot of sativas so used to longer flowering strains. I'd still scoop that Legend Jack from Elite 613 b/c the Jack Rado uses is the shit!!!


----------



## Neilyob (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm running the minneola strain (jack x tangerine haze) it's my 1st grow ever running 200watts led Cree cobs with a cheap Chinese blur purple which I only have the reds on roughly around 300 watts
And on botanicare nuts. I'm on day 36 love to post pictures but I can't yet I'm a newb


----------



## Neilyob (May 1, 2017)

Im posting pictures soon just got in my macro lens and my pocket microscope for the trichomes!!
Minneola strain
Just started week 6 of flower!
Buds are bulking up and becoming very frosty
The smell is crazy smells like a super sweet tangerine. Almost like a candy tangerine I can't wait to taste it.
Should have some better more recent ones tomorrow


----------



## Neilyob (May 1, 2017)

Neilyob said:


> Im posting pictures soon just got in my macro lens and my pocket microscope for the trichomes!!
> Minneola strain
> Just started week 6 of flower!
> Buds are bulking up and becoming very frosty
> ...


----------



## Neilyob (May 2, 2017)

Here we go!! Best I can do with my iPhone7!! Hope you all enjoy 
Minneola (jack x tangerine haze)
Week 6 flower all the trichomes are all clear still which is to be expected as I've read


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

Chocolate poop cookies


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (May 3, 2017)

Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies) day 45 approx 2', very strong lime/lemon tang emanating, out of 4 beans germed 3 were males & this girl, im thinking this is going to be some real nice gear, glad still got 6 beans left, gotta be quick when buying Cannarado stock as they discontinue a line real fast


----------



## higher self (May 3, 2017)

greencropper said:


> Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies) day 45 approx 2', very strong lime/lemon tang emanating, out of 4 beans germed 3 were males & this girl, im thinking this is going to be some real nice gear, glad still got 6 beans left, gotta be quick when buying Cannarado stock as they discontinue a line real fast
> View attachment 3935789 View attachment 3935790 View attachment 3935791


Right, mad I didn't pick these up. defiantly feel lucky getting the two grape pie packs that I got. I also feel the same way when I pop a few rado seeds find keepers & still have 8 or 10 seeds left. With the grape pie crosses I'm gonna pop 2 seeds each & have confidence I'll get a keeper, I believe Cannarado's gear is that good.


----------



## greencropper (May 3, 2017)

higher self said:


> Right, mad I didn't pick these up. defiantly feel lucky getting the two grape pie packs that I got. I also feel the same way when I pop a few rado seeds find keepers & still have 8 or 10 seeds left. With the grape pie crosses I'm gonna pop 2 seeds each & have confidence I'll get a keeper, I believe Cannarado's gear is that good.


cheers bro, the terps on this thing really made me sit up & pay attention, nose doesnt work that well & only when a type has something special that the ears get pinned back & a person gets excited!...but of course its all in the smoke test at the end of the day! good fortune to you with those grape pie crosses too, hope you post some pics!


----------



## higher self (May 3, 2017)

greencropper said:


> cheers bro, the terps on this thing really made me sit up & pay attention, nose doesnt work that well & only when a type has something special that the ears get pinned back & a person gets excited!...but of course its all in the smoke test at the end of the day! good fortune to you with those grape pie crosses too, hope you post some pics!


Ahh man I love it when the terps do that! Haha most defiantly gotta see how she smokes & you got a good lot to compare against. Be interesting to see which one's you deem as keepers. Thanks & I'll post up the Grape Durban when I can may be a few months before I pop um though.


----------



## littleflavio (May 4, 2017)

Im freakin loss where can i get cannarado these days...i have unfinished purchased from last year lol...


----------



## naiveCon (May 4, 2017)

littleflavio said:


> Im freakin loss where can i get cannarado these days...i have unfinished purchased from last year lol...


 Incanlama on ig


----------



## kmog33 (May 5, 2017)

Ccc






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 5, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Chocolate poop cookies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chocolate poop cookies? lol. Is that what she smells like?


----------



## kmog33 (May 5, 2017)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Chocolate poop cookies? lol. Is that what she smells like?


Lol just gassy cookies right now. I was sort of lit the other night, it's chocolate crip cookies

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 5, 2017)

lol I know what you mean. I had a few females in my pack of shave ice that were ccc dominate. They had an intersting nose forsure! You definitely found a nice looking female


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 11, 2017)

Need some help. I was lucky enough to snag a back of blueberry shortcake from radogear which I believe is direct from cannarado himself. But anyways they sent me a freebie it was cookie crisp f2. Which I think is cookie crisp X cookie crisp. But I'm wondering what cookie crisp is thanks


----------



## higher self (May 11, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> Need some help. I was lucky enough to snag a back of blueberry shortcake from radogear which I believe is direct from cannarado himself. But anyways they sent me a freebie it was cookie crisp f2. Which I think is cookie crisp X cookie crisp. But I'm wondering what cookie crisp is thanks


Nice pickups the Cookie Crisp is OGKB x Fruity PebblesOG


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 11, 2017)

higher self said:


> Nice pickups the Cookie Crisp is OGKB x Fruity PebblesOG


Oh my can't wait. I'm pretty impressed with the freebie


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 11, 2017)

G


higher self said:


> Nice pickups the Cookie Crisp is OGKB x Fruity PebblesOG


Got some cherry strudel going now.


----------



## higher self (May 11, 2017)

What's the Cherry Strudel?


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 11, 2017)

higher self said:


> What's the Cherry Strudel?


Forum GSC/fire OG X grape pie


----------



## Flash63 (May 12, 2017)

Chief Hosa...   This is one of the two females I kept,a little slow in veg but she has a wonderful nose.


----------



## trippnface (May 12, 2017)

did anybody swoop any grape dosi or grape dosi v2 at any point?

i REALLY wanted a pack of that marmalade though.... fuck.  .

gunna have nightmares for not swoopin those


----------



## Stone grown (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Stone grown (May 12, 2017)

Soo stoked to aquire these gems. Also got some sherberrypie, trifipie, dubblepie, hasidic pie, and chempie og. Gonna be awhile before i can run all these. Still on the hunt for the grape dosi v2.. and orange daiquiri which i only know of two people to receive those packs.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 12, 2017)

Stone grown said:


> View attachment 3941443


Nice man where did you source the beans ?


----------



## cookie master (May 13, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone know if the Wookie used in the Galactic Pucker is the same Wookie as Bodhi uses (Big Buddy Lavender x Appalachia)?
> 
> I've also seen people saying that Wookie is GSC forum x The White. Any idea which one Cannarado is using?


Anyone else have probs with galactic pucker? I got zero germ, but it travelled during a heat wave last year.


----------



## trippnface (May 13, 2017)

Stone grown said:


> Soo stoked to aquire these gems. Also got some sherberrypie, trifipie, dubblepie, hasidic pie, and chempie og. Gonna be awhile before i can run all these. Still on the hunt for the grape dosi v2.. and orange daiquiri which i only know of two people to receive those packs.



the fuck; heard the name but thought they didnt even get dropped; where the hell. 

oh man; pissed.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 13, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> Forum GSC/fire OG X grape pie


the 2 in the back are cherry strudel


----------



## greencropper (May 22, 2017)

does anyone know to top places to score Cannarado stock from these days? all my former banks that used to stock have gone south


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 22, 2017)

greencropper said:


> does anyone know to top places to score Cannarado stock from these days? all my former banks that used to stock have gone south


This is the honey hole. But it's cannabis it's meant to be shared. Not hoarded. Or marked up and sold at 4 times the regular price. Sorry for my rant. Go to Radogear


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 22, 2017)

greencropper said:


> does anyone know to top places to score Cannarado stock from these days? all my former banks that used to stock have gone south


http://oregoneliteseeds.com/t/cannarodo
https://seedbankforhumanity.com/?product_cat=seed-cannarado-genetics


----------



## higher self (May 22, 2017)

Think Rado is in the kitchen for awhile not really any new drop's anyways since grape pie which you already know is sold out. Can find packs that werent popular seller's that's about it.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 22, 2017)

higher self said:


> Think Rado is in the kitchen for awhile not really any new drop's anyways since grape pie which you already know is sold out. Can find packs that werent popular seller's that's about it.


Have you checked out Radogear. They drop stuff here and there but you are correct most of the grape pie stuff is sold out. Was able to get blueberry shortcake from that site


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 28, 2017)

Had anyone ever had a cannarado fem seed just straight up be a male. Weird a first for me


----------



## greencropper (May 29, 2017)

Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies) day 72 approx 2' high, hoping the rumored herm issue of the Orange Cookies(no herm sign on this girl) doesnt carry through in its offspring having been pollinated via G.A.S. Cherry Sherbet male, seeds inside really done - ultra citrus terpines emanate forth


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 29, 2017)

greencropper said:


> Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies) day 72 approx 2' high, hoping the rumored herm issue of the Orange Cookies doesnt carry through in its offspring having been pollinated via G.A.S. Cherry Sherbet male, seeds inside really done - ultra citrus terpines emanate forth


This isn't a herm. After 1week of flower straight up male


----------



## greencropper (May 29, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> This isn't a herm. After 1week of flower straight up male


i dont know why that happened to your plant?, i think we gotta be prepared for all sorts of unusual growth patterns to emerge with the methods used in modern breeding?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 29, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> This isn't a herm. After 1week of flower straight up male


This happens with feminsed seeds. When I've ran 20 plus seeds that we're all the same strain I would usually get a male. It's happened to me 3 times with 3 different breeders. I also know someone who started a line off of a male from a femenised pack and most of the crosses are fire.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 29, 2017)

greencropper said:


> i dont know why that happened to your plant?, i think we gotta be prepared for all sorts of unusual growth patterns to emerge with the methods used in modern breeding?


No kidding. I'm not mad or anything just thought it was weird


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 29, 2017)

Drew303fullsun said:


> This happens with feminsed seeds. When I've ran 20 plus seeds that we're all the same strain I would usually get a male. It's happened to me 3 times with 3 different breeders. I also know someone who started a line off of a male from a femenised pack and most of the crosses are fire.


Yeah I agree expect the unexpected with the breeding techniques.


----------



## higher self (May 29, 2017)

I'd keep it for some chucks


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 29, 2017)

higher self said:


> I'd keep it for some chucks


Was just thinking that. This thing has it all . But it's a Male. Could be good for that


----------



## higher self (May 29, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> Was just thinking that. This thing has it all . But it's a Male. Could be good for that



It's the cherry strudel right? I'd definitely hold on to it or stash some of the pollen. Cannarado makes fems so no one can chuck with males imo so finding a male in a fem would be a good thing to me.


----------



## cookie master (May 29, 2017)

dont breed with fucked up genetics. Its supposed to be female, now its got balls, do not breed that garbage. if you breed it name the offspring blue jenner.


----------



## higher self (May 29, 2017)

Chucking isn't breeding IMO but that's getting technical. One round chucking with that male won't end the world, can even paint brush a branch or two. Just saying why not get some seeds out of it & you have to grow them to know how hey turn out can't just assume. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## cookie master (May 29, 2017)

dont chuck with hermies, its not a male its a genetic defect


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 30, 2017)

cookie master said:


> dont chuck with hermies, its not a male its a genetic defect


Ok ok I agree with not breeding it. But how is it not a male. When it shows no intersexing. Just balls. I understand the point if it was supposed to be a feminzed seed.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 30, 2017)

higher self said:


> Chucking isn't breeding IMO but that's getting technical. One round chucking with that male won't end the world, can even paint brush a branch or two. Just saying why not get some seeds out of it & you have to grow them to know how hey turn out can't just assume. Just my 2 cents.


I guess I should come up with a awesome logo let that bitch burst all over my bitches. Label them grape pie crosses and sell them for 100 per pack. Limited release. Lol the fuckery in this business.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 30, 2017)

higher self said:


> It's the cherry strudel right? I'd definitely hold on to it or stash some of the pollen. Cannarado makes fems so no one can chuck with males imo so finding a male in a fem would be a good thing to me.


Yes it was the strudel


----------



## higher self (May 31, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> Yes it was the strudel


I would make some seeds I was on Riot seeds site & saw this "Please learn WHAT feminized seeds are and how they’re made before you purchase. Males CAN be found in “Feminized” Seeds, thus the better term is Reversed"

Males in reversed/fem seeds are possible just not as common as getting intersex parts but they are clearly different from what ive been reading. A male found in a fem seed is not a hermi.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 31, 2017)

higher self said:


> I would make some seeds I was on Riot seeds site & saw this "Please learn WHAT feminized seeds are and how they’re made before you purchase. Males CAN be found in “Feminized” Seeds, thus the better term is Reversed"
> 
> Males in reversed/fem seeds are possible just not as common as getting intersex parts but they are clearly different from what ive been reading. A male found in a fem seed is not a hermi.


Yes totally. It's not like it started out with pistils. Then a week whatever started growing pollen sacs. I have 1 plant Hermie on me. It was a Afghan freebie from Herbie's lol. But this plant just showed male one week into flowering. Definitely not a hermaphrodite.


----------



## higher self (Jun 2, 2017)

Guys I've still got the Sunshine Phucker /Lem Lam (Lambsbread x Lemon G) going it's about 31 days into flower. I didn't veg her out long as I should & I didn't know if she would be a stretcher or not. Next round going to veg her good as she stays pretty squat & branchy. 

The stem rubs from a seedling told me this was going to be a special plant but now the terps are starting to develop & this cross is amazing. I couldn't put my finger on the smells at first but it hit me. It smells a super sweet cardamom like if they made cardamom into a candy this would be the smell. I gotta hit this w/ my Jamaican male for a BX of some sort. 

I'll have 3 Cannarado keepers including the Lem Lam & it's a tough call. Think I'll get rid of the Jack Durban but the terps on that are insane as well. Good thing I have a lot of beans left in my Rado packs, only need a few seeds to find winners.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 3, 2017)

higher self said:


> Guys I've still got the Sunshine Phucker /Lem Lam (Lambsbread x Lemon G) going it's about 31 days into flower. I didn't veg her out long as I should & I didn't know if she would be a stretcher or not. Next round going to veg her good as she stays pretty squat & branchy.
> 
> The stem rubs from a seedling told me this was going to be a special plant but now the terps are starting to develop & this cross is amazing. I couldn't put my finger on the smells at first but it hit me. It smells a super sweet cardamom like if they made cardamom into a candy this would be the smell. I gotta hit this w/ my Jamaican male for a BX of some sort.
> 
> I'll have 3 Cannarado keepers including the Lem Lam & it's a tough call. Think I'll get rid of the Jack Durban but the terps on that are insane as well. Good thing I have a lot of beans left in my Rado packs, only need a few seeds to find winners.


Nice I'm glad you have good things to say about Cannarado. I just ordered a pack of legendary jack OG


----------



## higher self (Jun 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice I'm glad you have good things to say about Cannarado. I just ordered a pack of legendary jack OG


That one will have some loud terps no doubt! The jack smell is loud enough out my jars, combine that w/ an OG is going to be an interesting combination of flavors. Let us know when you run those.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ok I'm pretty sure they are reg seeds. But just want to double check with you guys. Cookie crisp f2.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> Ok I'm pretty sure they are reg seeds. But just want to double check with you guys. Cookie crisp f2.


Regulators


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jun 5, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Regulators


Mount up


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 5, 2017)

Gonna soak 3 legendary jack OG , stay tuned fellas


----------



## Stone grown (Jun 9, 2017)

Heads up for anyone looking for some grape crosses. Check out seedsherenow.com look at the images for what's currently in stock


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 9, 2017)

Yea order from shn if you want your info shared with third parties. Fuck shn over priced ass.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 9, 2017)

New life emerges 

3 for 3 on the legendary jack OG 

All planted in royal gold tupur


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jun 11, 2017)

Anyone have any info on cannarado pucker. Tk91 x lemon g. Going to pull trigger on a pack


----------



## higher self (Jun 11, 2017)

Haven't seen any but I culled the lambsbread x Lemon g. Clone still in flower but I don't think I'll keep it. The terps started out smelling great then they developed into something repulsive. It will probably be a good smoke but the smells I can't stand it makes me think of hotdog water with citrus & cardamom in it.

So with that I'm thinking of popping some Pierene when I can. The Jack Durban is definitely staying around for another round. I may cull the Moorning Breath as I have other OGKB crosses I have to run. I will keep the male not sure if I'm gonna make F2's or not I really want to dial her in for a bud run before I let it go but we'll see.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 4, 2017)

Fugazi Lemon

Lemon G x 10k Jack..


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 4, 2017)

Legendary jack OG in 3 gallon tupur pots


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jul 5, 2017)

Cherry strudel has more fire OG in her than GSC or grape pie, actually smells like oranges covered diesel fuel


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jul 5, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3972172
> Fugazi Lemon
> 
> Lemon G x 10k Jack..


How long did you veg for


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 5, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> How long did you veg for


6 weeks total about. anything longer and my plants will be to huge in flower..


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jul 5, 2017)

4 Maroon Cookies about to hit the flower tent in the net week or two. I'm trying to figure out how much stretch to expect. The genetics is PCG Cookies x Thin Mint (reversed) . Never ran any straight cookie cuts so any information on what to expect for stretch would be greatly appreciated. Here's a coupple over head shots of the 4 phenos . I'm running two per ten gallon root pouch pots in living organic soil. My last harvest was my best quality ever in the 16 years I have been growing so I am very excited to run these and see how these perform in my system.


----------



## higher self (Jul 5, 2017)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> 4 Maroon Cookies about to hit the flower tent in the net week or two. I'm trying to figure out how much stretch to expect. The genetics is PCG Cookies x Thin Mint (reversed) . Never ran any straight cookie cuts so any information on what to expect for stretch would be greatly appreciated. Here's a coupple over head shots of the 4 phenos . I'm running two per ten gallon root pouch pots in living organic soil. My last harvest was my best quality ever in the 16 years I have been growing so I am very excited to run these and see how these perform in my system.
> View attachment 3972776 View attachment 3972777


I'd say if they font have the OG structure with the spaced apart nodes then they shouldn't be the stretchy pheno's of cookies. I've got a Forum & Gelato BX that stretched like 5-6 times, they had that OG structure. What you have looks like it would stretch 2x


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jul 5, 2017)

Then I guess we veg on! Thanks for the info , I'll update in a week or


----------



## cookie master (Jul 6, 2017)

i have shaved ice or something like that, its pretty repulsive, it smells like a skunks puke.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 6, 2017)

cookie master said:


> i have shaved ice or something like that, its pretty repulsive, it smells like a skunks puke.


are you sure you got the Shave Ice growing out? more than a few previous growers have expressed a wonderful Sherbet terpine profile?
LINK>>>>>Cannarado genetics
another LINK>>>>>Cannarado genetics


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jul 9, 2017)

@higher self I had my T5 right on top of those maroon cooks and they were growing very densely at the time I took those pics but a couple are starting to show that lanky OG structure now that I cleaned em up a little bit and pulled the light back a touch. Gonna flip them this week so it should be interesting to see what transpires.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 9, 2017)

Not many threads on this man's gear.....so I figured I'd add in some content in that light.

First info - I had 100% germ on these seeds. As a result I ended up with quite a few more plants than I had first planned on growing. Fuck those plant counts anyway, huh? 

We are rocking rado's Purple Pucker, Trifi Pucker, Purple OG, Sugarberry Scone (WTF re that name?), and Dubble Mint this season in the outdoor garden All are just starting to bud and seriously kicking ass. 2-5 ft tall depending on the strain and can they were placed in. Anyone here ever ran any of these?

So far the Trifi's and the Sugarberry's have the most height. A few of the Dubble Mint's are staying smallish but there are also a few (Dubble leaners?) that are also gaining some height.

Doin' a slow feed. FFOF soil as a starter. Added Terra Pro humic, protein crystals, and VAM mycos when I upcanned from 1 gals to the larger cans. No nutes during veg/the first month. We then started introducing 1/2 strength Dark Energy, Supernova, Mineral Matrix and a weak (1/3 strength) dose of hi phos guano and Langbeinite. As the buds come on we will drop the DE/Supernova at week 3....then up the guano/langbeinite til about week 7 (or 8 depending on what it is.....then we'll flush everything out til finish.

Any insights on any of these are appreciated. However, at this point...we're strapped in for the entire ride no matter what is at the end.


----------



## higher self (Jul 9, 2017)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> @higher self I had my T5 right on top of those maroon cooks and they were growing very densely at the time I took those pics but a couple are starting to show that lanky OG structure now that I cleaned em up a little bit and pulled the light back a touch. Gonna flip them this week so it should be interesting to see what transpires.



From what I've seen of cookie strains the stretchy pheno's have been to the extreme. They ended up being taller than my sativa plants & grew into the light had to pinch one of them over. I still don't think yours look like the stretchers but I would flip them as well to be better safe than sorry.


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jul 9, 2017)

Here are the four phenos of Maroon Cookies I have in order 1-4 . #2 is showing the most OG like structure in my opinion. These pictures dont tell the whole story but you can get an idea at least. I have these 4 going into flower along with 4 Strawberry Fields (Strawberry Banana x Tangie) from Crockett and 2 Sour Kosher (AJ's Sour D x Kosher) fems from DNA. The Strawberry Fields take the cake in overall stench so far in veg.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jul 19, 2017)

Does anybody know what the value of a pack of cookie crisp f2 is going for these days. I understand it's only worth what someone is willing to pay. It's fpog x OGKB


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 21, 2017)

Sup guys 

Legendary jack og 

Topped and lst , I noticed one taller pheno with noticeably larger fan leaves than the other two. Other two are shorter and smaller leaves


----------



## cookie master (Jul 22, 2017)

Its not shaved ice, its lemon ice pucker.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 23, 2017)

Lemon Fugazi 

Lemon G x $10K Jack
Day 39


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 4, 2017)

Almost ready to flip, I still have some cal mag issues. I want these girls at their best health before going into flower

Legendary jack og


----------



## cookie master (Aug 5, 2017)

I just tried my first sample of the lemon ice pucker, it tastes gross, has the weirdest terps and it comes through on the flavor. Its like something jelly belly would make up to be gross.


----------



## higher self (Aug 5, 2017)

cookie master said:


> I just tried my first sample of the lemon ice pucker, it tastes gross, has the weirdest terps and it comes through on the flavor. Its like something jelly belly would make up to be gross.


My Sunshine Phucker (Lemon G x Lambsbread) had horrible terps as well at 1st it was smelling good then started to smell like hot dog water. I don't know if it's Lemon G or now but defiantly one of the worse smelling strains I've ran.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 6, 2017)

Yikes guys. I have a variety of "Pucker" crosses going OD. Now I'm just trying to imagine what Hot Dog Water Bubble hash would taste like. Thinking I bes' stock up on mustard and kraut.....


----------



## kds710 (Aug 6, 2017)

Some White Durban now in the flushing stage, have some outside too that are pretty big but havnt began flowering as of yet. One clear standout we have going inside is our #5 pheno black liquorish/lemon zest/anise smells and beautiful dense and sticky light green buds with bright orange hairs and seems to be going to finish on the heavy side far as yield goes


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 6, 2017)

Nice.......


----------



## cookie master (Aug 6, 2017)

Stiickygreen said:


> Yikes guys. I have a variety of "Pucker" crosses going OD. Now I'm just trying to imagine what Hot Dog Water Bubble hash would taste like. Thinking I bes' stock up on mustard and kraut.....


Youll know early if its a stinker. I was curious what itd taste like and Im up in the air, its horrid but its getting me stoned, I packed a tiny bud and havent finished it in 4 hours. Its not dry yet I just had to pull a moldy donkey dick bud and it has alot of terps, may be good for oil.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 7, 2017)

cookie master said:


> Youll know early if its a stinker. I was curious what itd taste like and Im up in the air, its horrid but its getting me stoned, I packed a tiny bud and havent finished it in 4 hours. Its not dry yet I just had to pull a moldy donkey dick bud and it has alot of terps, may be good for oil.


When I said i pulled a moldy bud, and then sid it may be good for oil. I didnt mean to say id make oil of a moldy bud. I cut the mold off dried it and am smoking that unmoldy portion of that bud. the strain itself may be good for oil.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 17, 2017)

Legendary jack og 


Flipped the cycle to 12/12 yesterday here comes the dank!


----------



## greencropper (Aug 17, 2017)

so whats the score with Cannarado regs these days? is there any being released or is it all a fem game now?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> so whats the score with Cannarado regs these days? is there any being released or is it all a fem game now?


Looks like all Fems from his last post on IG


----------



## cookie master (Aug 18, 2017)

I got surprised when the lemon ice pucker was all fems, even worse- seeds???


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 18, 2017)

Are you saying something busted a nut/herm'd on you and seeded your crop...or something else?

Seems like the latest Cannarado offerings are all fems. OK by me...... 

So far, so good here. Some of these are really starting to stack well.... Time will tell!


----------



## cookie master (Aug 18, 2017)

Yeah, I havent found the culprit yet but there is one exotic pink that couldve done it too.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 18, 2017)

Lots of phenos on lemon ice pucker, I have some funky ones, some sherbert and at least one lemon flavored I just taste tested. None of it is really ready yet tho.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 18, 2017)

Double D


----------



## StarLord (Aug 19, 2017)

H


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2017)

Thoroughly unimpressed with anything in this whole thread.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Aug 19, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Thoroughly unimpressed with anything in this whole thread.


From what I have read seems hit or miss, with a lot of miss.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 19, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Thoroughly unimpressed with anything in this whole thread.


Go away then.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 4, 2017)

I've been going through these Cannarado selections with a fine tooth comb...checking all plants for ANY signs of funny business.....but so far...no concerns. Even the (Star) "dawg" crosses are holding true so far. That Chemdawg can sometimes be a funny girl late in flower...so if that trait comes through I won't fault Cannarado. LOL. It is what it is.

@higher self ..... so how did the Hot Dog Water (HDW) pheno end up tasting? 

Much of this harvest here is destined for hash making. If I find a funky terp profile in one plant she will just get mixed in with some others. I've never tasted bubble I didn't like  

I'll get some pics soon. Things are really going off!

be safe folks


----------



## higher self (Sep 4, 2017)

Stiickygreen said:


> I've been going through these Cannarado selections with a fine tooth comb...checking all plants for ANY signs of funny business.....but so far...no concerns. Even the (Star) "dawg" crosses are holding true so far. That Chemdawg can sometimes be a funny girl late in flower...so if that trait comes through I won't fault Cannarado. LOL. It is what it is.
> 
> @higher self ..... so how did the Hot Dog Water (HDW) pheno end up tasting?
> 
> ...


It wasnt as bad as the smell although the high gave me a headache. It reminded me of some past sativa plants that made my head feel an uncomfortable pressure. I really think I had a crap pheno & could find some nice plants as I only popped one out of a 12-13 seed pack.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks for the info higher. I popped multiples of each strain to get an idea what they'd do/what may standout...or not/etc. As you thought....there's definitely a mix of different plants within each selection. Ahhh... those poly-poly hybrids/clone only's. LOL. Like a mutt dog..... yup. .


----------



## higher self (Sep 5, 2017)

Stiickygreen said:


> Thanks for the info higher. I popped multiples of each strain to get an idea what they'd do/what may standout...or not/etc. As you thought....there's definitely a mix of different plants within each selection. Ahhh... those poly-poly hybrids/clone only's. LOL. Like a mutt dog..... yup. .


Yeah tell me about it, even with the big name breeders sometimes I get a good mix of pheno's. I don't mind as I'm just a hobby grower, I've got time. 

I want to pop Malted Milkshake (Black Cherry Soda x Chem4/Chocolate Thai) next but won't be for a good while. I wish Rado was still making Reg gear like this. Now it's the same as the other guys, same clone only hit to same clone only's. 

I'm still loving my Morning Breath as my cookie keeper. Made F2's & im waiting on the bud to finish or I may just cut it early since the seeds are done. I'm going to follow up with a longer vegged plant will be my 1st time not seeding her but the smoke is still good even with the seeds.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 5, 2017)

Just put these down today.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 13, 2017)

As the experts above have said....Cannarado's gear is all hit and miss and very unimpressive. Total bunk! I would stay away at all costs!


----------



## trippnface (Sep 13, 2017)

Stiickygreen said:


> As the experts above have said....Cannarado's gear is all hit and miss and very unimpressive. Total bunk! I would stay away at all costs!
> 
> View attachment 4009611


Love the bark!!!! 

that is so legit.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Sep 16, 2017)

Just culled 3 full blown hermies in veg from a pack of lava cake. Obviously no testing was done On these.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Sep 16, 2017)

Just culled 3 full blown hermies in veg from a pack of lava cake. Obviously no testing was done On these.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 16, 2017)

Bummer to hear. 

I doubt any of this gear is tested other than by those of us willing to grow it out. The varieties/crosses come and go so quickly there's just no way. I think in such a case the buyer/grower has to do as much homework as they can on the known strains/lineage of the cross they are interested in and either take the chance...or not. Many/most of these crosses are from popular/clone-only strains that have proven...or not-so-proven track records when it comes to stability. As much as i want to try some of these offerings (FPOG, for example), I've seen enough reports over the years to know that the chance of herms with certain strains in the mix is high. It doesn't make it any easier to deal with when it happens...but it is what it is. Might be worth a note to Cannarado at his site. (?)


----------



## thump easy (Sep 16, 2017)

Stiickygreen said:


> Bummer to hear.
> 
> I doubt any of this gear is tested other than by those of us willing to grow it out. The varieties/crosses come and go so quickly there's just no way. I think in such a case the buyer/grower has to do as much homework as they can on the known strains/lineage of the cross they are interested in and either take the chance...or not. Many/most of these crosses are from popular/clone-only strains that have proven...or not-so-proven track records when it comes to stability. As much as i want to try some of these offerings (FPOG, for example), I've seen enough reports over the years to know that the chance of herms with certain strains in the mix is high. It doesn't make it any easier to deal with when it happens...but it is what it is. Might be worth a note to Cannarado at his site. (?)


Its easy just need a keen eye but yes test first thats the rule of thumb but im shure theres gold in almost all baches.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 17, 2017)

Anybody got sundae driver #19 in the collection??


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Sep 17, 2017)

Legendary jack OG 
Both the same age, 28 days since flip . 

Pheno on the left looks to be a fast finisher 

  



Legendary jack OG under 400w of cobs


----------



## TimeToBurn (Sep 18, 2017)

Anyone grow the 10K Jack? I popped 1 of my 10K Jack s1's. Its 2-3 weeks into bloom and the damn thing has a super strong lemon pledge scent. Its so potent and tart smelling, super vigorous growth and thin sativa leaves. Its gonna yield very well also its looking like. Excited about this one!!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Sep 18, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> Anyone grow the 10K Jack? I popped 1 of my 10K Jack s1's. Its 2-3 weeks into bloom and the damn thing has a super strong lemon pledge scent. Its so potent and tart smelling, super vigorous growth and thin sativa leaves. Its gonna yield very well also its looking like. Excited about this one!!


That's sick! Sounds like a keeper. How fast did it start budding ? Hard to find any info on Rado's gear


----------



## TimeToBurn (Sep 18, 2017)

Its hard to say, I put it in my tent as a 3"-5" baby plant. It grew and matured for 3 weeks before starting to stretch for a couple of weeks and then budding.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 4, 2017)

Anybody running Sunday driver ? I’m getting two keeper phenos from a homie.. feeling blessed. 

Here’s LG jack 


Day 28


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 11, 2017)

@714steadyeddie 

Fugazzi Lemons. Lemon G X 10k Jack. 

This is my keeper clone from my pheno hunt earlier on in the year. Fire in everyway. It's Like Lemon Butter cream + marshmallow. with Og under tones and potent!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 11, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4025084
> @714steadyeddie
> 
> Fugazzi Lemons. Lemon G X 10k Jack.
> ...


Fuck yea, 

This pheno is a strong pine cleaner nose on her, almost intoxicating lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 11, 2017)

I have not had a problem with any Of Cannarados Gear I popped. Wonder if its the grower..

Hmm Hmm...

Manic on Dubbs 
Double Dough
Fugazzi Lemons 

A few more that i cannot remember of the top of my head. Shaved Ice or something like that. 

Perhaps its his newer stuff.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 11, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I have not had a problem with any Of Cannarados Gear I popped. Wonder if its the grower..
> 
> Hmm Hmm...
> 
> ...


I honestly think it comes down to the Grower. sure some strains will be more sensitive to that than others but that's price to play with all these crazy poly hybrids


----------



## higher self (Oct 11, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I have not had a problem with any Of Cannarados Gear I popped. Wonder if its the grower..
> 
> Hmm Hmm...
> 
> ...


Only problem I had was weird terps that I didnt like. Not a big deal only one fem seed was popped & it stressed the point to me that Cannarado has some very unique & strong terps in his gear.

I let my potna sample some of the Morning Breath (OGKB x SSH) & she loved it. I do to & the plant was seeded with F2’s & harvested close to 2 weeks early but still is quality smoke.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 11, 2017)

higher self said:


> Only problem I had was weird terps that I didnt like. Not a big deal only one fem seed was popped & it stressed the point to me that Cannarado has some very unique & strong terps in his gear.
> 
> I let my potna sample some of the Morning Breath (OGKB x SSH) & she loved it. I do to & the plant was seeded with F2’s & harvested close to 2 weeks early but still is quality smoke.


Nice

As of late i have been waiting for seeded plants to reach maturity (Fem or Male plants) when the nodes start to internode. Then take a clone and use that.
(take two actually) Make a clone Mom.


----------



## higher self (Nov 4, 2017)

Was going through my seed stash & the Pierene (Irene x Grape Pie) was screaming to be popped!! Dropped 2 beans in the water & now they have cracked & on to paper towels.

Havent heard much on the Grape Pie crosses even though they sold out super quick when released. I know this cross is going to be dank & terpy af all my Rado gear has been.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Nov 4, 2017)

this is a grape pie cross. Blueberry shortcake. Blueberry x grape pie


higher self said:


> Was going through my seed stash & the Pierene (Irene x Grape Pie) was screaming to be popped!! Dropped 2 beans in the water & now they have cracked & on to paper towels.
> 
> Havent heard much on the Grape Pie crosses even though they sold out super quick when released. I know this cross is going to be dank & terpy af all my Rado gear has been.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Nov 4, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> View attachment 4037840 this is a grape pie cross. Blueberry shortcake. Blueberry x grape pie


Cherry strudel. Fire og GSC X grape pie


----------



## higher self (Nov 4, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> View attachment 4037840 this is a grape pie cross. Blueberry shortcake. Blueberry x grape pie


I forgot you were running some of those GP crosses!! Looks dank! What kind of terps she throwing?


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Nov 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> I forgot you were running some of those GP crosses!! Looks dank! What kind of terps she throwing?


The cherry strudel is old but she was very sour with a mango scent. The blueberry shortcake is like a plumish pear type smell


----------



## higher self (Nov 4, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> The cherry strudel is old but she was very sour with a mango scent. The blueberry shortcake is like a plumish pear type smell



Nice! Im excited to see how the Pierene does. I love the irene crosses!


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 4, 2017)

Has anyone run the Pucking Genius? Mine is at 8weeks and looks awesome. Long spears of goodness. Probably a week left. I'll post a pic when lights come on


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 5, 2017)

I ran the "Sugarberry Scone" (Grape Pie x Thin Mint Cookies) outdoors and she came out very nice. Kinda weird terps....smells reminiscent of puke....but damn...I never knew puke tasted so good. LOL. On the backside....you can definitely smell the "incense" type smoke smell of the smoke when you walk back into the room where you blazed it.

No matter the taste...gotta say the FROST on all of these Cannarado selections is seriously off-the-hook. My bubble bags have never been happier. Fuckin A. HUGE yields.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Nov 5, 2017)

higher self said:


> Nice! Im excited to see how the Pierene does. I love the irene crosses!


She should be solid. I think I finally got a grape pie dominant pheno with the blueberry shortcake. But I could be wrong. I think the Irene will be amazing with the grape pie


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Nov 5, 2017)

D


Fluffyhead22 said:


> Cherry strudel. Fire og GSC X grape pieView attachment 4037844


Definitely fire og dominate. This picture was taken at day 47 and you can see she is done.....crazy fast


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2017)

My Morning Breath in corner of tent lol. Started out part of a 2 plant scrog but had to make room for other flowering plants so scrapped the trellis net & here she is @ 27 days. Just starting to throw out that sweet cookie smell that I love.

This is my Cookie keeper that hits like a sativa, she will be around in my garden for awhile. I have ran her 3 times & this the 1st that she is not polinated but even with seeds the smoke is great! Haha I tried to scrog her because the yields are shitty & she likes to stretch a bit.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 8, 2017)

higher self said:


> My Morning Breath in corner of tent lol. Started out part of a 2 plant scrog but had to make room for other flowering plants so scrapped the trellis net & here she is @ 27 days. Just starting to throw out that sweet cookie smell that I love.
> 
> This is my Cookie keeper that hits like a sativa, she will be around in my garden for awhile. I have ran her 3 times & this the 1st that she is not polinated but even with seeds the smoke is great! Haha I tried to scrog her because the yields are shitty & she likes to stretch a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4039690


Cant even see your trellis but real nice..


----------



## higher self (Nov 8, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Cant even see your trellis but real nice..


Thanks! I had to cut the trellis net. Switched to using salts again & im liking it better than my organic methods. Using Jacks AP need to pick up the citrus version but I already have some sulfur additives. I pushed them hard for a few days during the stretch as they just wernt green enough going into flowering.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 9, 2017)

Anybody grown Nosh OG?


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Nov 9, 2017)

update on the blueberry shortcake 2.5 weeks to go.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Nov 9, 2017)

cookie crisp f2


----------



## higher self (Nov 9, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Anybody grown Nosh OG?


I want to if it’s still around, should be fire!!



Fluffyhead22 said:


> View attachment 4040594 cookie crisp f2


How’s she doing so far? Haha you got some nice Rado gear! I still have a few in the stash I really want to run but just cant right now!


----------



## Jonny Lan (Nov 11, 2017)

just joined the club with my first Rado pack. it was a throw in pack I got for free. Orange Daiquiri


----------



## Jonny Lan (Nov 11, 2017)

Stone grown said:


> Soo stoked to aquire these gems. Also got some sherberrypie, trifipie, dubblepie, hasidic pie, and chempie og. Gonna be awhile before i can run all these. Still on the hunt for the grape dosi v2.. and orange daiquiri which i only know of two people to receive those packs.


only two people got grape dosi v2?


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 11, 2017)

Daily bread.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Nov 11, 2017)

Jonny Lan said:


> only two people got grape dosi v2?


No shit and one of those 2 was jungle boys......lol


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Nov 11, 2017)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4041547 Daily bread.View attachment 4041548


Clean brother


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Nov 11, 2017)

higher self said:


> My Morning Breath in corner of tent lol. Started out part of a 2 plant scrog but had to make room for other flowering plants so scrapped the trellis net & here she is @ 27 days. Just starting to throw out that sweet cookie smell that I love.
> 
> This is my Cookie keeper that hits like a sativa, she will be around in my garden for awhile. I have ran her 3 times & this the 1st that she is not polinated but even with seeds the smoke is great! Haha I tried to scrog her because the yields are shitty & she likes to stretch a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4039690


What size tent and how many plants. I like to push the limits. Also using a scrog net. Like running 4-5 plants in a 3x3 but I learned my lesson. It's way to much and yes you get a nice return but it's do much nicer to do 2 plants with a 2-3, month veg


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Nov 11, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> What size tent and how many plants. I like to push the limits. Also using a scrog net. Like running 4-5 plants in a 3x3 but I learned my lesson. It's way to much and yes you get a nice return but it's do much nicer to do 2 plants with a 2-3, month veg


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Nov 11, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> View attachment 4041592


Way to crowded with to many different strains. Lol


----------



## higher self (Nov 11, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> What size tent and how many plants. I like to push the limits. Also using a scrog net. Like running 4-5 plants in a 3x3 but I learned my lesson. It's way to much and yes you get a nice return but it's do much nicer to do 2 plants with a 2-3, month veg


I have a 4x2 and pack them in SOG style lol. I cant do the net thing it really is work with a lot of plants it had to go asap!! 

Funny you mention this because im going back to long vegging in 5 gals only 4-5 keeper plants in the tent next run. I have another small tent just shy of 3x3 that I will run my chucks & new plants. I cant keep doing this random flowering with 7 different strains. I mean I can just kinda old now especially when I have a few keepers that I like now.

Thanks for the affirmation to make the switch back, I was literally prepping most of the morning for this lol.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Nov 12, 2017)

Cookie crisp f2. Getting her fade on


----------



## higher self (Nov 16, 2017)

Pierene loving life right now


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 16, 2017)

higher self said:


> Pierene loving life right now
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044095


Haha nice been there !


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 25, 2017)

Fugazzi Lemons


----------



## hwat (Dec 5, 2017)

I have some blueberry shortcake I still haven't popped yet. If I get around to it gonna post here.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 5, 2017)

Double Dough ..


----------



## higher self (Dec 6, 2017)

Morning Breath Day 59. Buds are getting denser, wish this plant yeilded more but it’s OGKB x SSH so that’s wishful thinking lol. Still smokes like a champ! Cant wait to toke these buds!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 11, 2017)

Fuggazi Lemons


----------



## NICK72690 (Dec 14, 2017)

im from mass and cannot get in touch with these guys lol


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Dec 16, 2017)

blueberry shortcake nug Blueberry x grape pie. My Lord it smells of whipped petrol and and smashed blueberries. Such a pleasant plant to work with.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 16, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> View attachment 4059053 blueberry shortcake nug Blueberry x grape pie. My Lord it smells of whipped petrol and and smashed blueberries. Such a pleasant plant to work with.


Looks awesome


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 17, 2017)

You guys see that rado has a cherry cookie clone??


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Dec 17, 2017)

I have a throw back pack of cannarado chocolate Crip cookies that's thin mint x cookie crisp. I'm on the hunt for cherry grapes if you know any one who has


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Dec 17, 2017)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> View attachment 4059053 blueberry shortcake nug Blueberry x grape pie. My Lord it smells of whipped petrol and and smashed blueberries. Such a pleasant plant to work with.


 this is a piece of trim from that blueberry shortcake


----------



## NanoGadget (Jan 11, 2018)

I have some Sherb Valley on the way. Anybody with any experience on it?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 12, 2018)

where's the best place to purchase Radogear that ships international lately? seems like mostly fems now, anyone know where to score their regs?


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 13, 2018)

Hey dudes, I've been on a "holiday" of sorts, but now getting ready to jump back in and looking for some new strains. I've read some of these post on Cannarado genetics, sounds like they've got the goods, so I'm curious about something called_* Cherry Fucker*_, I just love that name, lol. 

I utfse and didn't come up with any ones op on it, so maybe it's too new or not so good, although from what I've read they've got a really good rep. I'd certainly appreciate any smoke reports, or rumors of grows, even one swim spotted growing in swims basement. ;?D


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 13, 2018)

Sundae driver #1 the most ridiculous fruity pebbles smell I have ever encountered. Crazzzzy


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 13, 2018)

Nuthin on the Cherry Fucker???

What I have found is its lineage is Cherry Drop X Flo White, with the Cherry Drop being a cross of AK47 Cherry X Cali OG while Flo White is a Purple Pie X Afghani Indica cross. Other than that, can't find a single strain, grow or smoke report on the whole Internets, so any 411 would be greatly appreciated ;?)


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 13, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Sundae driver #1 the most ridiculous fruity pebbles smell I have ever encountered. Crazzzzy
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072408


Dude, where did you find the Sundae Driver, I heard good things about that, a favorite of the Jungle Boys?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 13, 2018)

fearnoevil said:


> Dude, where did you find the Sundae Driver, I heard good things about that, a favorite of the Jungle Boys?


i think they are long gone, but have a pack of Jaws FPOG & Greenpoints Jelly Pie(Grape Pie x Stardawg), gonna have a go at pollen chucking with those for a form of Sundae Driver


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 13, 2018)

greencropper said:


> i think they are long gone, but have a pack of Jaws FPOG & Greenpoints Jelly Pie(Grape Pie x Stardawg), gonna have a go at pollen chucking with those for a form of Sundae Driver


So were they a one off or do you think they'll come back in another drop, and if so who might have them?
Otherwise that does sound like an option, I cannot WAIT until I move to Oregon, go another 8-10 months stuck in this Midwest shithole and them I'm back to the left coast and my people, lol ;?D then I can have the freedom and space to just grow and breed to my hearts content (may even get in the seed biz, lol).


----------



## greencropper (Jan 13, 2018)

fearnoevil said:


> So were they a one off or do you think they'll come back in another drop, and if so who might have them?
> Otherwise that does sound like an option, I cannot WAIT until I move to Oregon, go another 8-10 months stuck in this Midwest shithole and them I'm back to the left coast and my people, lol ;?D then I can have the freedom and space to just grow and breed to my hearts content (may even get in the seed biz, lol).


man Cannarado just do quick sharp short drops of one off types then are never repeated, you gotta be very quick & ready to purchase ASAP when they become available, ive only scored 2 strains from them...Shave Ice(Sunset Sherbet x (OGKB x FPOG) & Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies), both are classics for sure, they are getting pollen chucked to the max too


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 13, 2018)

greencropper said:


> man Cannarado just do quick sharp short drops of one off types then are never repeated, you gotta be very quick & ready to purchase ASAP when they become available, ive only scored 2 strains from them...Shave Ice(Sunset Sherbet x (OGKB x FPOG) & Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies), both are classics for sure, they are getting pollen chucked to the max too


Ahh, now that makes sense, lol. I was kinda ticked when I looked at their lineup, over 100 strains, but only had like 4-5 in stock. Not sure if that's the best business model, but then everyone's always looking for the next best thing, and so maybe they figure they can make mo money just riding a new wave every few months, idk.


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 13, 2018)

And I was looking for that Barney Rubble, lol. So how was it?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 14, 2018)

fearnoevil said:


> And I was looking for that Barney Rubble, lol. So how was it?


well here is a cross made with a Barney Rubble female x G.A.S. Cherry Sherbet male just these last few mths...still curing that bud, but she is gonna be real nice im thinking! fantastic Orange Sherbet fizz tang terpines carried through great from the mum


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 14, 2018)

WHOOAAA, dude that is one frosty bitch, trim off those fan leaves and you'd swear it was an albino, lol, nice job man ;?)


----------



## greencropper (Jan 14, 2018)

fearnoevil said:


> WHOOAAA, dude that is one frosty bitch, trim off those fan leaves and you'd swear it was an albino, lol, nice job man ;?)


thanks, i grew out 4 of the 10 pack, 3 males & 1 female, will use the the last 6 for more pollen chucks absolutely


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 14, 2018)

Sweet!! If you get a batch of seeds from that I'd love to hear about it ;?) I'm getting prepared to pull up stakes and move later this year, so at the moment I'm ramping up for one more big grow cycle and then I'll have to shut everything down, clean up and get my house ready for sale. Big PITA unfortunately - too bad I don't live a weed-legal state, I'd just leave everything set up and running, and probably be a nice upgrade I could charge for, lol.


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 14, 2018)

I am stoned at the moment, but I just had a brilliant idea (I think, lol). See I used to do home remodels, buy and flip and I made a decent living at it so maybe, when I get to Oregon, I could buy a fixer-upper and then as part of the remodel process, add in a furnished and set up grow room, state of the art and ready for someone to just pop seeds n grow. HAH, I think I just found my new calling, lol ;?D


----------



## greencropper (Jan 14, 2018)

fearnoevil said:


> I am stoned at the moment, but I just had a brilliant idea (I think, lol). See I used to do home remodels, buy and flip and I made a decent living at it so maybe, when I get to Oregon, I could buy a fixer-upper and then as part of the remodel process, add in a furnished and set up grow room, state of the art and ready for someone to just pop seeds n grow. HAH, I think I just found my new calling, lol ;?D


yeah thats a good idea, cater to the new need for growrooms...could be a viable option!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 14, 2018)

fearnoevil said:


> Dude, where did you find the Sundae Driver, I heard good things about that, a favorite of the Jungle Boys?


My homie sent me his elite cut. So far it’s lviing up to the hype. I pulled like 5 clones from here (;


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 14, 2018)

Well I hope the fact that Cannarado keeps droppin hot new strains is at least a good sign that the *Cherry Fucker* strain I bought from them is decent or better, although not being to find any info anywhere does seem strange, unless it is brand spankin fresh off the presses, but I sure appreciate any word on dis bad girl (even third hand rumors,lol). Here's hoping it's


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 14, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> My homie sent me his elite cut. So far it’s lviing up to the hype. I pulled like 5 clones from here (;


Nice dude!!! If it does indeed live up to the hype, I hope some peeps manage to breed her out and get enough beans made that it survives. With everybody and their cousins cross breeding everything in sight (talking bout the breeders, not the personal growers), it's getting harder to keep some of these strains "pure" and going.

Maybe what is needed is a dedicated cannabis seed storage site, like the ones scattered around the world in various safe underground storage vaults, where they keep and catalog every kind of plant seed on the planet to safeguard against some event making any of them extinct. Then we'd never have to lose great genetics like Matanuska Thunderfuck or G13 again ;?)


----------



## NanoGadget (Jan 22, 2018)

Hell yes! Mailman brought me goodies today!


----------



## 806KING (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## SativaInMind (Jan 22, 2018)

if some of cannarado's stuff is so hot why does he not repeat his crosses?
was interested until I seen he has so many crosses and just moves on, also more interested in regs to, shame as I like the sound of a lot of his gear :/


----------



## higher self (Jan 23, 2018)

SativaInMind said:


> if some of cannarado's stuff is so hot why does he not repeat his crosses?
> was interested until I seen he has so many crosses and just moves on, also more interested in regs to, shame as I like the sound of a lot of his gear :/


Who isnt doing that now though?


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jan 24, 2018)

That's how you recognize the chuckers. He had no clue he had fire until he sold everything and the public grew it out.


----------



## ILM (Jan 24, 2018)

greendiamond9 said:


> Some of these will be grown indoors some outdoors.
> View attachment 3611960


O man i know this is from like a year ago but u got any pics of this cross


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 25, 2018)

Well my Cherry Fucker (Cherry Drop X FloWhite7) arrived yesterday, but still haven't heard if anyone else has grown this strain. Anyone got the 411 on this?


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 25, 2018)

Nice to get 12 beans instead of 10 but....

 
...while most of em look good, imo the last two probably not viable (#11 is sort of flattened and #12 is misshapen). If they do pop I'll be surprised.


----------



## 806KING (Jan 25, 2018)

fearnoevil said:


> View attachment 4079235
> Nice to get 12 beans instead of 10 but....
> 
> View attachment 4079236
> ...while most of em look good, imo the last two probably not viable (#11 is sort of flattened and #12 is misshapen). If they do pop I'll be surprised.


Use the scuff method on the last 2


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 25, 2018)

Maybe on #11 but I dunno about the last one, it's not as obvious in the pic but it does look pretty runty and pale, lol, but you never know, sometimes the runt of the litter can surprise you ;?)


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 25, 2018)

Sundae driver putting off the most insane fruity pebbles terps. Can't wait to smoke her


----------



## greencropper (Jan 26, 2018)

damn Rado not releasing any regs lately...hmmmph my money goes elsewhere then!

CaliforniaSeedbanks latest drop

Here is a list of Featured strains:


Cannarado TK91 Crosses
$150 per 10 fem seeds


OG Chem OG (SFV x TK91)
One Trick Pony (GG4 X TK91)
Cannaradosi (Dosidos x TK91)
Icing (Sunset Sherbet x TK91)
East Cake (Wedding Cake x TK91)
Triple Whammy (TriFi x TK91)


Cannarado FloWhite#7 Crosses
$100 per 10 fem seeds

Confuscious Kush (LA Affy x FloWhite#7)
Cherry Fucker (CherryDrop x FloWhite#7)
Lemon Fucker (LemonSpaceG x FloWhite#7)
Skinny Minny (AmnesiaHaze x FloWhite#7)
Saccharin OG (Florida OG x FloWhite#7)


Cannarado Sunset Sherbet Crosses
$100 per 10 fem seeds


Sherbnando (SFV Fire x Sunset Sherbet)
Apple Sherbet (Apple Juice x Sunset Sherbet)
SherbHead (LHB x Sunset Sherbet)
Three's Company (Tre OG x Sunset Sherbet)
Dude What Is That (DWIT) (AlienOrange91 x SunsetSherbet)
Crooked Sherb (Diagonal x Sunset Sherbet)
Spooky Sunset (Ghost OG x Sunset Sherbet)
Sherb Valley (Valley OG x Sunset Sherbet)
Better Margins (TriFi x Sunset Sherbet)
Lengendary Sunset (Legend OG x Sunset Sherbet)
Wifi Sunset (Wifi#3 x Sunset Sherbet)
Better Than Sherb (BTY OG x Sunset Sherbet)
Fried Ice Cream (Topanga Fire x Sunset Sherbet)

Cannarado Legend OG Crosses
$100 per 10 fem seeds


Legendary Jack OG ($10K Jack Herer x Legend OG)
Daily Bread OG (Church Haze/CSG x Legend OG)
Cough OG (C1 Cough x Legend OG)


Cannarado Grape Pie Crosses
$100 per 10 fem seeds


Grape Pearls (Silver Pearl x Grape Pie)
Dubble Grape (Sour Dubble x Grape Pie)
Better Than Pie (BTY OG x Grape Pie)


Cannarado Jack Herer Crosses
$50 per 10 fem seeds


Tahoe Jack (Tahoe OG x Jack Herer)
$20k Jack (Jack Herer x Jack Herer)
Gassed Up Jack (Daywreaker Diesel x Jack Herer)
Fugazi Lemon (Lemon G x Jack Herer)
Ghani Jack (P91 x Jack Herer)
Minneola (Tangerine Haze(dhk) x Jack Herer)
Angry Jack OG (Screaming OG x Jack Herer)


Cannarado ThinMintCookies Crosses
$100 per 10 fem seeds


Mulberry Cookies (Blueberry x ThinMintCookies)
Faux Lato (Stardust Sherbet x ThinMintCookies)
Irie Dough (Jamacanice x ThinMintCookies) - FREEBIES w/ purchase
Pecan Sandies (Oaxacan/AngolaRed x ThinMintCookies) - FREEBIES w/ purchase

Cannarado White Crosses
$100 per 10 fem seeds


Nosh OG (JewGold x White)


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 27, 2018)

greencropper said:


> damn Rado not releasing any regs lately...hmmmph my money goes elsewhere then!
> 
> CaliforniaSeedbanks latest drop
> 
> ...


I just re-read your post cuz I was going to ask where you found Cherry Fucker for just $10 a seed (SHN charged me $124 for 10 before the 10% discount, and they did throw in a couple of extra but were pretty sad, pale looking beans). 

So I went to California Seed Bank couldn't find anything utfse, searched Cannarado and just got a blank page with their name on it. Not sure if it's a browser issue or what, but their site is pretty clunky and weird to navigate. When I did find some kind of list, I found some ridiculous prices, as in:

*Alien Genetics SourApple Terpline IBL $200 per 12 regular seeds
Skunkhouse Genetics $200 12 reg seeds per pack 
Oni Seed Co. $120 per 12 fem seeds Papaya Crosses 
ScarletFireFarms – $100 per 12 regular seeds
Compound Genetics $150 per 13 regular seeds
*
Now I don't know if these breeders or strains are well known locally as some real fire, but at those prices for regs, they'd better be, lol. Any idea if that jibes with you're info and if maybe I'm not seeing how this site works because I tried several searches and kept coming up empty.


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 27, 2018)

Maybe someone else could check their site to see if they run into the same issues - I'm using Chrome btw. It may be their site is just being built, several pages, like Clones, has a "Coming Soon" sign, but even if you click on Seeds tab and select Regular, all that comes up is a page with a weed pic backdrop and big letters saying "*REGULAR SEEDS*" and nothing else, lol. I've checked my blockers and whitelisted the site, but nada. 

http://californiaseedbank.com/


----------



## greencropper (Jan 27, 2018)

fearnoevil said:


> I just re-read your post cuz I was going to ask where you found Cherry Fucker for just $10 a seed (SHN charged me $124 for 10 before the 10% discount, and they did throw in a couple of extra but were pretty sad, pale looking beans).
> 
> So I went to California Seed Bank couldn't find anything utfse, searched Cannarado and just got a blank page with their name on it. Not sure if it's a browser issue or what, but their site is pretty clunky and weird to navigate. When I did find some kind of list, I found some ridiculous prices, as in:
> 
> ...


i see your point about the Rado site...may as well not have it, its never kept up to date, a few other banks do that too like elite613genetics, Rado promised on IG about 1yr ago they were going to keep breeding regs for those who preferred them, well its not panning out that way, anyway they lose their customers who require regs with their all fem lineups! plenty other fire(regs) out there to throw money at!
BTW with the CaliforniaSeedbank they do not list stock on their site, you must email them & ask for a stocklist...
[email protected]


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 27, 2018)

Double Dough


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 27, 2018)

greencropper said:


> i see your point about the Rado site...may as well not have it, its never kept up to date, a few other banks do that too like elite613genetics, Rado promised on IG about 1yr ago they were going to keep breeding regs for those who preferred them, well its not panning out that way, anyway they lose their customers who require regs with their all fem lineups! plenty other fire(regs) out there to throw money at!
> BTW with the CaliforniaSeedbank they do not list stock on their site, you must email them & ask for a stocklist...
> [email protected]


Ahsoo, that makes sense, thanks ;?)
Yeah I struggled with keeping a website up many moons ago, but not having much xp made it difficult and then trying to change prices for new inventory coming in and then making sure everything still functioned after every update, it got to be a full-time job that I didn't have the time for (although I imagine it's easier these days, maybe ;?).


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm kinda bummed about the Cherry Fucker - as much as I've scoured the web, hard to believe that there's not a single thing written about it. Even Rado's own site does not list any info whatsoever and the seedbanks selling it as well. All I have is Cherry Drop x FloWhite7, and Cherry Drop also has zero info (related to Cherry Bomb???) and FloWhite7 has almost none, although plenty on Flo (so is it Flo x WW???). Not sure what to expect, flower times, height etc. so I may put this one on the back-burner until I can find out more if that's possible. Hard to believe I'm the only one who bought that strain, feels lonely, lol  ;?)


----------



## NanoGadget (Jan 29, 2018)

With the speed and frequency that they put out crosses it's not inconceivable that you may be one among a very few on the internet to have purchased/grown the strain. I'm sure for every grower that is active about it online there are 20 you never hear from. I just picked up some Sherb Valley (sunset sherbet x valley og) and there is pretty much nothing online about it. I don't look at that as a bad thing though, to me it's like a chance to try something totally unknown. Being among the first can be a great thing, you may end with a truly special pheno that nobody has ever seen before. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 29, 2018)

greencropper said:


> damn Rado not releasing any regs lately...hmmmph my money goes elsewhere then!
> 
> CaliforniaSeedbanks latest drop
> 
> ...


How do you order with them?? And are they worldwide??


----------



## greencropper (Jan 29, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> How do you order with them?? And are they worldwide??


you email them for a stocklist, then email them back with your choice and they have some good methods of payment if i remember correctly, im pretty sure worldwide, i will get back to you on that, i sent them an email a few days ago but no response, i think they are busy with some expo?


----------



## fearnoevil (Jan 30, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> With the speed and frequency that they put out crosses it's not inconceivable that you may be one among a very few on the internet to have purchased/grown the strain. I'm sure for every grower that is active about it online there are 20 you never hear from. I just picked up some Sherb Valley (sunset sherbet x valley og) and there is pretty much nothing online about it. I don't look at that as a bad thing though, to me it's like a chance to try something totally unknown. Being among the first can be a great thing, you may end with a truly special pheno that nobody has ever seen before. Just my 2 cents.


Yeah, that is one way to look at it, and if I wasn't pressed time and space wise, I'd be more prone to feel that way, but maybe I'll save em for down the line when that's more of an option. That would be cool to get a really nice surprise, and considering the reputation for good genetics, that's not out of the question ;?)


----------



## BMWEATER (Mar 4, 2018)

I just traded a good friend for a cut of his 20k Jack, anyone have any details about her? I probably gonna flower her next month. He says its a super jack leaning with a bit of skittles back end....he calls it the "Serrated Edge" cut on account of the leaves


----------



## BMWEATER (Mar 4, 2018)

Forgot to post a photo of her, check out those leaves


----------



## macsnax (Mar 4, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> Forgot to post a photo of her, check out those leaves
> 
> View attachment 4100196
> 
> ...


Is that what people are referring to when they say " double serrated" ?


----------



## BMWEATER (Mar 4, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Is that what people are referring to when they say " double serrated" ?


From what I was told, yes. I was also told its a trait shown in other Haze or Skunks cant remember off hand which one


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Is that what people are referring to when they say " double serrated" ?


http://thenaturefarm.com/product/1969-skunk18-open-pollination/

*1969 Skunk18 Open Pollination*


----------



## BMWEATER (Mar 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> http://thenaturefarm.com/product/1969-skunk18-open-pollination/
> 
> *1969 Skunk18 Open Pollination*



Looks exactly like my leaves


----------



## macsnax (Mar 4, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> From what I was told, yes. I was also told its a trait shown in other Haze or Skunks cant remember off hand which one





Sour Wreck said:


> http://thenaturefarm.com/product/1969-skunk18-open-pollination/
> 
> *1969 Skunk18 Open Pollination*


Cool stuff.


----------



## kds710 (Apr 13, 2018)

anybody have experience with rado's TK91 ... been wanting this for some time now and strongly considering scooping the S1's


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Apr 13, 2018)

come get that new Cannnarado drop at oregoneliteseedbank.com


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 15, 2018)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> come get that new Cannnarado drop at oregoneliteseedbank.com



And get your identity stolen from his site as well! Lol

Check the OEs thread. Toby has a data breach on OES for about a month now and he can give 2 shits! Check his thread.


----------



## bullSnot (Apr 15, 2018)

We always pack our seeds with 2 extras in a pack of 5. We tell Amish Andy (our packer) to include an extra seed. He counts on his left hand and he has two thumbs, hence the extra 2 for every five he counts.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 20, 2018)

Also curious how the tk91 is. Was really looking at east cake and cannaradosi


----------



## BMWEATER (May 21, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Also curious how the tk91 is. Was really looking at east cake and cannaradosi


An acquaintance has run some stuff with the Tk91 in it and he loves it! I’ve never smoked it but seen a few photos of crosses on IG


----------



## SensiPuff (May 21, 2018)

If you Google tk91 and go to green dot labs they have a macro shot and a small description of the strain. It was enough for me to pull the trigger on a couple packs


----------



## kds710 (May 24, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> If you Google tk91 and go to green dot labs they have a macro shot and a small description of the strain. It was enough for me to pull the trigger on a couple packs


Theres certainly no question green dot has a way with words when it comes to strain and terp descriptions lol I'll check it out


----------



## SensiPuff (May 24, 2018)

Even so, I know they are well established and wouldn't be toying with garbage strains. 
Not to mention the trichome density and smell profile is just what I'm looking for. Not much other fem seeds out there better than this. Nice to toss outside and not worry about sexing


----------



## Og grumble (Jun 6, 2018)

Cannarado has a strain called fatso. One of my favorites but its sold out everywhere. Dude is impossible to contact. Anyone know where some fatso is?


----------



## Alaskan Falconer (Jun 14, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Cannarado has a strain called fatso. One of my favorites but its sold out everywhere. Dude is impossible to contact. Anyone know where some fatso is?


Lol.. you’re not gunna find a fatso pack unless you’re ready to spend months keeping your eyes peeled on the IG hashtag underworld and common seed auctioning pages and or from a fellow seed junkies personal stash.. (and ALSO be ready to do drop WELL over a grand, easy...) trying to find a fatso pack is like trying to find a sundae driver.... it’s like looking for a rare one legged blind mind reading albino unicorn... lol, meaning it’s pretty rare. I [email protected] has an epic cut of it and some amazing flower.... good luck on the hunt hope you find it


----------



## Og grumble (Jun 14, 2018)

Alaskan Falconer said:


> Lol.. you’re not gunna find a fatso pack unless you’re ready to spend months keeping your eyes peeled on the IG hashtag underworld and common seed auctioning pages and or from a fellow seed junkies personal stash.. (and ALSO be ready to do drop WELL over a grand, easy...) trying to find a fatso pack is like trying to find a sundae driver.... it’s like looking for a rare one legged blind mind reading albino unicorn... lol, meaning it’s pretty rare. I [email protected] has an epic cut of it and some amazing flower.... good luck on the hunt hope you find it


Shitty shitty shitty. My homie is even friends with dude but cant get any. I liked your blind albino unicorn analogy lol cracking me up.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2018)

I received one of my recent seed orders today. Gonna germ some East Cake tomorrow.

The TK91 seems promising.


----------



## BMWEATER (Jul 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I received one of my recent seed orders today. Gonna germ some East Cake tomorrow.
> 
> The TK91 seems promising.


What’s the East Cake mix? Sounds bomb


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 3, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> What’s the East Cake mix? Sounds bomb


East Cake is Wedding Cake x TK91 
The TK91s I've seen in IG look great so I'm hoping some good things come out of this pack.

I'll throw up some pics as things progress.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> East Cake is Wedding Cake x TK91
> The TK91s I've seen in IG look great so I'm hoping some good things come out of this pack.
> 
> I'll throw up some pics as things progress.


I just placed an order for this as well. I just grabbed it on a whim and haven't checked it out on IG yet. I'll be watching how they do for you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 9, 2018)

I haven't found a single photo of the East cake full flower?

Weird, I hope I didn't jump the gun buying these beans. I mean wedding cake and that tk91 both look legit but I'd like to see these EC. 

My fault for the impulse buy but who releases seeds without any promo pics, even on IG?


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 9, 2018)

Cannarado has gained a good reputation lately so I was happy to buy several packs from him.
Wedding cake x tk91
And
Dosidos x tk91
Both fem... just put a "cannaradosi" into flower. Planning to pop an "eask cake" soon


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 9, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Cannarado has gained a good reputation lately so I was happy to buy several packs from him.
> Wedding cake x tk91
> And
> Dosidos x tk91
> Both fem... just put a "cannaradosi" into flower. Planning to pop an "eask cake" soon


That is another reason I bought the east cake, I keep hearing good reviews and pics of the other his other gear is solid. 

I was just ranting because I'd like to see some photos. Cheers and good luck with the dosi


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2018)

I just put 2 east cakes in a paper towel along with 3 HSO black dogs. I figured if I want to see what's up with these beans I might as well find out first hand.

I'll report back when they pop.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 17, 2018)

Should be some fire in them beans! 
Got my lone cannaradosi about 1 week into flower will post some pics as tricks and buds begin to develope. So far a robust plant with very thick stems, minimal side branching and huge fan leaves


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyone seen any of his ssh makes or females? Curious as I have an f3 freebie of ssh and I have looked everywhere and can’t find any pics or information on the male he used or the female.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 18, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Anyone seen any of his ssh makes or females? Curious as I have an f3 freebie of ssh and I have looked everywhere and can’t find any pics or information on the male he used or the female.


You probably won't find any pics. I've been looking for cannarado pics or grows and have found next to nothing. Really irks me that as a breeder he doesn't post any pics or give any information on any of his gear. Who the fuck does that, seriously. 

So far 1 of 2 east cakes have popped at roughly 40 hours-ish


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2018)

Seen one pic of East cake nug,looks like all good looking nugs(purps,frost,frost)
It's on IG


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> Seen one pic of East cake nug,looks like all good looking nugs(purps,frost,frost)
> It's on IG


I'm not the best at navigating IG but I'll look around again. I do like your description, it is accurate for sure.
Cheers


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm not the best at navigating IG but I'll look around again. I do like your description, it is accurate for sure.
> Cheers


Nebulagardens was the ig..


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 20, 2018)

Where’s the best place to buy his gear?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 20, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Where’s the best place to buy his gear?


I just got mine from Seed of life seedbank and I think they might still have the apple juice freebies too.

On a side note, both of my east cakes popped and 1 is above coco and 1 is working her way up.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Aug 10, 2018)

Aww too late to the party - would’ve loved some of those Herer crosses...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> East Cake is Wedding Cake x TK91
> The TK91s I've seen in IG look great so I'm hoping some good things come out of this pack.
> 
> I'll throw up some pics as things progress.


Did you ever end up popping the east cake, did they germinate for you? Just curious, I've got a couple about 2-3 weeks old.


----------



## NickNasty (Aug 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did you ever end up popping the east cake, did they germinate for you? Just curious, I've got a couple about 2-3 weeks old.


I am probably going to pop my eastcakes in the next week or so. I have heard good things about the breeder and the parents of this strain so hopefully it turns out good. I am subbed to your other thread thenotsoesoteric so please keep it updated.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did you ever end up popping the east cake, did they germinate for you? Just curious, I've got a couple about 2-3 weeks old.


Yep. I germ'd 3 and all broke ground around the same time. They're in veg now. 2 very similar in structure and 1 smaller one that seems to be struggling. I'll probably just cull it. I've given it plenty of time to catch up to the other two but its just not taking off.

They're about 8-10" tall right now. I'm going to grab some cuttings and throw them into bloom within the next wk or so.
I'll try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 17, 2018)

NickNasty said:


> I am probably going to pop my eastcakes in the next week or so. I have heard good things about the breeder and the parents of this strain so hopefully it turns out good. I am subbed to your other thread thenotsoesoteric so please keep it updated.


Sweet I will keep the thread updated for sure, I hate unfinished journals.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep. I germ'd 3 and all broke ground around the same time. They're in veg now. 2 very similar in structure and 1 smaller one that seems to be struggling. I'll probably just cull it. I've given it plenty of time to catch up to the other two but its just not taking off.
> 
> They're about 8-10" tall right now. I'm going to grab some cuttings and throw them into bloom within the next wk or so.
> I'll try to get some pics up soon.


Nice, I'll be looking forward to seeing how they turn out for you. Cheers.


----------



## Mariometal (Aug 23, 2018)

I planned to buy these seeds about 2 pack of east cake and cannaradosi but I do not know what to think about these comments.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Blu_nX4F2eg/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1tznqreb2s8oo

https://www.instagram.com/p/BjOrFvdh6yF/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=ik24jfkc0jwl


----------



## quiescent (Aug 23, 2018)

Mariometal said:


> I planned to buy these seeds about 2 pack of east cake and cannaradosi but I do not know what to think about these comments.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Blu_nX4F2eg/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1tznqreb2s8oo
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BjOrFvdh6yF/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=ik24jfkc0jwl


Both strains have some herm backgrounds, especially the wedding cake and chem 91. I'm sure there's fire in both packs, just gonna have to be vigilant. Could go for a more stable cross if you're worried but I'd say it's worth the risk. What are the odds you're not gonna find a good, unique plant out of 10+ chances?

You're definitely gonna be pheno hunting with the tk91 stuff no matter the cross.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 23, 2018)

Mariometal said:


> I planned to buy these seeds about 2 pack of east cake and cannaradosi but I do not know what to think about these comments.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Blu_nX4F2eg/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1tznqreb2s8oo
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BjOrFvdh6yF/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=ik24jfkc0jwl


OG, Chem and Cookies are all known to herm. You’ve got all 3 in both crosses, so I’d be surprised if they weren’t a few herms.


----------



## Mariometal (Aug 23, 2018)

I prefer to go with something to the safe, if I wanted something good I look for regulars, then I will spend now with this bank because there are only those crossings


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Both strains have some herm backgrounds, especially the wedding cake and chem 91. I'm sure there's fire in both packs, just gonna have to be vigilant. Could go for a more stable cross if you're worried but I'd say it's worth the risk. What are the odds you're not gonna find a good, unique plant out of 10+ chances?
> 
> You're definitely gonna be pheno hunting with the tk91 stuff no matter the cross.


Yeah like 25% of chem 91 s1's will hermie and so will most of the crosses. It's just the genes. I grew bodhi's crosses of it and even in out crosses it causes issues. So did all the chemdog work I helped with but when outcrossed to a very stable worked dutch line it was more like 5-10%.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 23, 2018)

If you're buying s1's from elite cuts then herm chances go up. I bought the east cakes but kind of expect there maybe some issues. I probably shouldn't have gotten them but fuck it I'm running a couple now so I'll let y'all know what's good.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 27, 2018)

I just threw a couple of East Cakes in flower about a wk ago. Not much to see now but I'll update as I go.

 

I've grown out several chems and I've not experienced full on herms but they will throw late nanners if stressed. I expect issues with cookies and anytime I grow out these type of genetics from seed I go at them with a very light hand and sharp eye.


Looking forward to everyone's reports on these.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 27, 2018)

Mariometal said:


> I planned to buy these seeds about 2 pack of east cake and cannaradosi but I do not know what to think about these comments.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Blu_nX4F2eg/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1tznqreb2s8oo
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BjOrFvdh6yF/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=ik24jfkc0jwl


Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 3, 2018)

Quick update. My East Cakes are in wk 2 of bloom and I just found balls on one of them.
No pistils, just clusters of balls forming.
The other one seems OK though.

I also have one still in veg that was a little sluggish/stunted that I'd plan to cull but kept due its very round fat leaves (compared to the other 2)

I didn't have my phone on me but I'll snap a couple of close ups of both and post it later on today.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Quick update. My East Cakes are in wk 2 of bloom and I just found balls on one of them.
> No pistils, just clusters of balls forming.
> The other one seems OK though.
> 
> ...


Is this a seed plant or a clone from a sexually mature part of a seed plant?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 3, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Is this a seed plant or a clone from a sexually mature part of a seed plant?


Seed plant.
I did take cuttings but tossed them this morning. I should've specified, these weren't lower balls. They went all the way to the top.
If it had just been a couple lowers I would've saved the clones and ran them.


Edited to add: I'll get a few pics up and you guys can give me some feedback. To my eyes, it appears to be a male. And I don't see the point in posting it on IG. They're aware and have pulled stock.

Time to germ more seeds I guess.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Started from seed. I did take cuttings but tossed them. Theses weren't lower balls. They were all the way to the top.
> If it has just been a couple lowers I could've plucked I would saved the clones and ran them.


Word, was just curious. Trying to plan my winter out, might wait on these guys until next year to get some more information.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 3, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-1347

go down and see jayblaze's pst.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 3, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-1347
> 
> go down and see jayblaze's pst.


So wedding cake and dosidos? 

I risked the biscuit on the cake, have the tk91 s1 and the white cross as well. 

Figured the brass tacks would be the winner from the jump, usually white crosses are more stable than others with the same pollen donor.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 3, 2018)

from what I seen on IG, it was just the two crosses mentioned.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Quick update. My East Cakes are in wk 2 of bloom and I just found balls on one of them.
> No pistils, just clusters of balls forming.
> The other one seems OK though.
> 
> ...


Damn, that sucks big time. Have you tried emailing the people who you bought them from or cannarado? I wonder if they'll replace the packs since they know they're fucked. I mean I did get a freebie ruby fruit seed pack so I guess I'm cool but seems like a dick move releasing untested gear.

So far 1 of my 2 EC I see preflower pistils but the other one nothing yet.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn, that sucks big time. Have you tried emailing the people who you bought them from or cannarado? I wonder if they'll replace the packs since they know they're fucked. I mean I did get a freebie ruby fruit seed pack so I guess I'm cool but seems like a dick move releasing untested gear.
> 
> So far 1 of my 2 EC I see preflower pistils but the other one nothing yet.


I think I bought this pack from SOL but I may dm Rado and see whats up. He seems like a straight up guy but you're probably right about the untested part. I did see the posts on IG where Rado claims to have "pulled all the stock" but its kinda hard to pull stock on sold out items.

I think I'll put this one outside for a couple more weeks just to see what it does. So far I cant find a single pistil on it. Just balls so I don't know if this is a rogue pollen accident or what.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think I bought this pack from SOL but I may dm Rado and see whats up. He seems like a straight up guy but you're probably right about the untested part. I did see the posts on IG where Rado claims to have "pulled all the stock" but its kinda hard to pull stock on sold out items.
> 
> I think I'll put this one outside for a couple more weeks just to see what it does. So far I cant find a single pistol on it. Just balls so I don't know if this is a rogue pollen accident or what.


That’s what it’s sounding like. Especially since others are finding boys too. I hope he makes it right.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Sep 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think I bought this pack from SOL but I may dm Rado and see whats up. He seems like a straight up guy but you're probably right about the untested part. I did see the posts on IG where Rado claims to have "pulled all the stock" but its kinda hard to pull stock on sold out items.
> 
> I think I'll put this one outside for a couple more weeks just to see what it does. So far I cant find a single pistil on it. Just balls so I don't know if this is a rogue pollen accident or what.


He posted on ig a explanation saying there was a mistake in the breeding room where a male pollinated where a female reversed was supposed to go, he said he will strive to make it right and sees the mistake, I'd hit him up and give it a chance.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 3, 2018)

Who would I hit on IG? He has a few names/accounts.. I just pulled my 2 cakes out of the flower tent, they were in for 3 days, and threw them back in veg till I get new qb setup for a cabinet I can flower them in. But I would like to either get a new pack or at least know what male and what female these would now be.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 3, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> That’s what it’s sounding like. Especially since others are finding boys too. I hope he makes it right.


I was fully prepared to pluck lowers and keep on chuggin with these too, lol.



Anothermeduser said:


> He posted on ig a explanation saying there was a mistake in the breeding room where a male pollinated where a female reversed was supposed to go, he said he will strive to make it right and sees the mistake, I'd hit him up and give it a chance.


Thanks for that added info. I don't spend a lot of time on IG unless I'm specifically searching for something or I get an alert about new drops.
And I'm not in any big hurry. I'll let the dust settle a bit and shoot him a msg in few days.

I am curious about the male though if anyone finds out what was used


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 3, 2018)

I just sent message cannaradogeneticsgroup asking if he knows what male hit the wedding cakes in the cross. I guess since I got a pack of ruby fruit freebies I don't need replacements but I'd like to know lineage at least.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 4, 2018)

Damn...that sucks for all involved. I've been very fortunate...knock on wood...to escape such pitfalls...at least in the garden. I did, however, just toss out 4 packs of "S-1's" from another seed seller (can't say "breeder" in this instance for many reasons) that were all BUNK. Banana OG...GG#4...Mimosa. It happens....and it does make ya shake yer head over the lack of controls some folks use. EVERYBODY IS JUST GOING TOO FAST ANYMORE in the quest to be the guy who puts out the latest fad the kiddies will eat up the FASTEST. Fuck me. 

Cannarado mentioned the Grape Pie having herm tendencies as well....and that he had moved on to the TK/etc. Maybe that wasn't such a good idea? Ooops. 

No herms here on these "Sugarberry Scone" plants. (but fuck is that a gay name er what? I cringe when folks ask me what it is we are smoking...LOL) Ay-yi-yi-yi-yi.... somebody was VERY high.

Second year outside with these selections. The "SS" as I call her (LOL)....which is Grape Pie x Thin Mint Cookies. Tri Fi ... (Triangle Kush/Fire OG) x (Chem 4/Tres Dawg).... and Pucker OG (Lemon G x Tahoe OG)

I bumped up against this SS girl taking some pics of a few other plants and got a good whiff. Had to close my eyes for a bit to suss it out...but it smells like an old, musty wine cellar/a cork off a good bottle of wine. Some of these have leaned into the mango/cantalope'ish type smells as well. Frosty as fuck...dense... one of these this season may show some mint traits as well. We will see. 

maybe 6 weeks in....lovin the sun...doin her thing. One of the other plants has MUCH larger buds...but this is the frostier girl for the time being....


----------



## genuity (Sep 4, 2018)

I wish he make more shave ice,that was some top notch exotic nugs.

But sundea driver #10 is another great one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> I wish he make more shave ice,that was some top notch exotic nugs.


No kidding? I might have read this just in time then. I have a seedling going from the only bean I had. It and a CV cookie wreck got left behind by 10 other seedlings. I won't have room for them all [ always crack more than I can use ], and because Pucker Tang sucked big time, was thinking of culling it. Is it a fem seed?


----------



## genuity (Sep 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> No kidding? I might have read this just in time then. I have a seedling going from the only bean I had. It and a CV cookie wreck got left behind by 10 other seedlings. I won't have room for them all [ always crack more than I can use ], and because Pucker Tang sucked big time, was thinking of culling it. Is it a fem seed?


That I can not remember, I did look for info..
I think they may be regs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2018)

Drool away @genuity.


----------



## genuity (Sep 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Drool away @genuity.
> 
> View attachment 4192735


For now,definitely add it to some kind of chuck & ill be first to send a DM...
Really need some BCG in my garden anyway.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> For now,definitely add it to some kind of chuck & ill be first to send a DM...
> Really need some BCG in my garden anyway.


Hey, amigo, you probably know the menu. Let me know what you want; I got mails going out this week.

If the SI survives, I'll clone it and try to keep it going, but the next round of chucks won't be for awhile. My cupboard bud jars took a big hit while doing the seed thing and need replenishing, plus holiday gifts coming soon. Neighbors and kin always expect holiday logs these days.


----------



## genuity (Sep 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey, amigo, you probably know the menu. Let me know what you want; I got mails going out this week.
> 
> If the SI survives, I'll clone it and try to keep it going, but the next round of chucks won't be for awhile. My cupboard bud jars took a big hit while doing the seed thing and need replenishing, plus holiday gifts coming soon. Neighbors and kin always expect holiday logs these days.


The main reason I'll never be a full time breeder,I love flowers way to much(+ the turnaround with flowers).

Man my 18 yr old just ask me to buy him some $200+ shoes...
He a grown ass man,it just don't feel right... "I'm puzzled"


----------



## quiescent (Sep 4, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> He posted on ig a explanation saying there was a mistake in the breeding room where a male pollinated where a female reversed was supposed to go, he said he will strive to make it right and sees the mistake, I'd hit him up and give it a chance.


Is this all the tk91 strains of just the cake and dosidos?


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Sep 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> The main reason I'll never be a full time breeder,I love flowers way to much(+ the turnaround with flowers).
> 
> Man my 18 yr old just ask me to buy him some $200+ shoes...
> He a grown ass man,it just don't feel right... "I'm puzzled"


 Get him some non slip sketchers and a job application


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3611925
> Anybody else growing cannardo genetics?


Damn Nvm heard of. Looks like a good cross. Where can I get [email protected] ol" Thankful Grower!


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 4, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Damn...that sucks for all involved. I've been very fortunate...knock on wood...to escape such pitfalls...at least in the garden. I did, however, just toss out 4 packs of "S-1's" from another seed seller (can't say "breeder" in this instance for many reasons) that were all BUNK. Banana OG...GG#4...Mimosa. It happens....and it does make ya shake yer head over the lack of controls some folks use. EVERYBODY IS JUST GOING TOO FAST ANYMORE in the quest to be the guy who puts out the latest fad the kiddies will eat up the FASTEST. Fuck me.
> 
> Cannarado mentioned the Grape Pie having herm tendencies as well....and that he had moved on to the TK/etc. Maybe that wasn't such a good idea? Ooops.
> 
> ...


That's a very very nice plant. Outstanding Work my dude. Cheers..


----------



## Anothermeduser (Sep 4, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Is this all the tk91 strains of just the cake and dosidos?


Not sure, not all, think it was just 2maybe cake and dosi, didn't pay attention, I got a pack of tk91 and am pumped to run them though


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 4, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> Not sure, not all, think it was just 2maybe cake and dosi, didn't pay attention, I got a pack of tk91 and am pumped to run them though


WATS good fam. Hook me up with some TK91. I'll be more than happy to run some for you


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 4, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> Get him some non slip sketchers and a job application


Hell yeah @ 18 I was long gone my mother's house.


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Sep 5, 2018)

17 job core LOLOLOL


----------



## quiescent (Sep 5, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> Not sure, not all, think it was just 2maybe cake and dosi, didn't pay attention, I got a pack of tk91 and am pumped to run them though


Right on, had me worried since I don't keep up with Instagram comments very often.


----------



## genuity (Sep 5, 2018)

Sundea driver #10
 
This light on sundea driver #10 is looking very good.
Smells are starting to kick in.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Sep 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I was fully prepared to pluck lowers and keep on chuggin with these too, lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks for that added info. I don't spend a lot of time on IG unless I'm specifically searching for something or I get an alert about new drops.
> ...


I thought u was going crazy!! I just culled a bunch of males from my cannaradosi, icing, and east cake, one trick pony. I thought I really was losing my mind blaming guys for mixing up labels with all the ref seeds I just popped. Wow ok that makes sense cuz it's been driving me crazy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 5, 2018)

eyeslow999 said:


> I thought u was going crazy!! I just culled a bunch of males from my cannaradosi, icing, and east cake, one trick pony. I thought I really was losing my mind blaming guys for mixing up labels with all the ref seeds I just popped. Wow ok that makes sense cuz it's been driving me crazy.


I have 2 east cakes I just threw in flower a few days ago but then took them out when I heard this news. Now I think I may just kill them and wait to pop anymore. Supposedly radio said he would replace but how the hell are you supposed to get a hold of him? IG, which account, lol. Fool got my hundo


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 6, 2018)

his email on IG he answers back in a day or two


----------



## suthrngrwr (Sep 6, 2018)

God dammit. I bought a pack of the East Cake to give Cannarado a chance and now I’m disappointed. Really wanted to find a kickass TK91/Wedding Cake balances plant. Anyone know what is being offered as compensation for the fuck up?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 6, 2018)

I just sent him an email at [email protected] asking if he is offering replacements and also asked if he knew what male hit the wedding cakes. Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 6, 2018)

Well I definitely got 1 female east cake and the other one I can see anything yet. Not sure what I'll do with her but I do have a clone off her so I may chop the seed plant down and grow out the clone later on.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No mention of how to get replacement or even an offer to me for replacement, I guess he wants me to beg for them but fuck that. I'll just toss them in the "who gives a fuck" pile of seeds I'll probably never pop, right next to a couple gps packs.


It would be really interesting to see a thread titled "Seeds I Have That I'll Never Pop". I've got an container titled "Not Likely" that's pretty well stocked [ unfortunately]. Although I did just reach in for a couple of Drizella s from about 6 years ago. 1 of 2 cracked.

*** edited for Cannarado content - in the "not Likely' tin is 9 Pucker Tangs from a 10 pack. Absolutely hated everything about the one I ran.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 7, 2018)

LOL. I have a big ass bucket of seeds myself....some still in their coin packs from the Overgrow/Heaven's Stairway days...and lots that were traded around the same timeframe. Oh...and a few thousand seeds I've made myself along the way. I need to do a HUGE pop and see if anything is still viable and a do a woodsy grow with some. I gave up collecting because I see now that those who hoard and never really get around to em all (how can they?) like i once did just keep other growers from the fun....by sniping those auctions and spending/buying pack after pack they truly have no intentions of growing... 

But I do get it. It's damn addicting when yer in it....and these days./...with SO MANY sellers (notice i didn't say "breeders"...LOL) jumping in the kiddie pool with the latest pool toy...it's just nuts.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 7, 2018)

I also talked to cannarado today. I attached a picture of my packs with my email and date on paper in my first email yesterday. He asked for an address in his next reply, said the replacement packs would be something comparable. 

He wasn't sure if my packs were affected but offered to replace them without being prompted by me. I simply asked if he knew of an issue with my packs regarding the male plants being found.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 7, 2018)

get some sherb head or cherry fucker, just sayin, hehe


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 7, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I also talked to cannarado today. I attached a picture of my packs with my email and date on paper in my first email yesterday. He asked for an address in his next reply, said the replacement packs would be something comparable.
> 
> He wasn't sure if my packs were affected but offered to replace them without being prompted by me. I simply asked if he knew of an issue with my packs regarding the male plants being found.


I got 2 emails today the 1st one at 6:47am was vague but the 2nd email at 2pm asked for addy so I just deleted my previous post. 

I still am not sure when I'll get back to the pack but it's nice that he offered to send something for the troubles.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 8, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> God dammit. I bought a pack of the East Cake to give Cannarado a chance and now I’m disappointed. Really wanted to find a kickass TK91/Wedding Cake balances plant. Anyone know what is being offered as compensation for the fuck up?


So what's going on with the East Cake? I have a pack in the fridge.


Amos Otis said:


> *** edited for Cannarado content - in the "not Likely' tin is 9 Pucker Tangs from a 10 pack. Absolutely hated everything about the one I ran.


Could you elaborate on why it was so sucky?
I remember getting a free pack of those from, oregon elite seeds. 
They must have been free for a reason.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Could you elaborate on why it was so sucky?
> I remember getting a free pack of those from, oregon elite seeds.
> They must have been free for a reason.


[That might have been where I got that pack... ]

It was the last plant in that round to finish by a mile [ +70 ], and grew fat, fluffy buds of bland nothingness that couldn't pierce my tolerance level. I ended up trading a couple zips for a couple of blow jobs - an 8 inch rotating floor fan and a 4 inch table fan.

On another note: I rolled the last joint of UWOG last night...about half left for this morning [ aka - the crack of noon, ]


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 8, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> LOL. I have a big ass bucket of seeds myself....some still in their coin packs from the Overgrow/Heaven's Stairway days...and lots that were traded around the same timeframe. Oh...and a few thousand seeds I've made myself along the way. I need to do a HUGE pop and see if anything is still viable and a do a woodsy grow with some. I gave up collecting because I see now that those who hoard and never really get around to em all (how can they?) like i once did just keep other growers from the fun....by sniping those auctions and spending/buying pack after pack they truly have no intentions of growing...
> 
> But I do get it. It's damn addicting when yer in it....and these days./...with SO MANY sellers (notice i didn't say "breeders"...LOL) jumping in the kiddie pool with the latest pool toy...it's just nuts.


Try germing them with a tissu culture kit , best way to give old seed all they need to pop safely


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks for that info. I'll check it out.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> It would be really interesting to see a thread titled "Seeds I Have That I'll Never Pop". I've got an container titled "Not Likely" that's pretty well stocked [ unfortunately]. Although I did just reach in for a couple of Drizella s from about 6 years ago. 1 of 2 cracked.
> 
> *** edited for Cannarado content - in the "not Likely' tin is 9 Pucker Tangs from a 10 pack. Absolutely hated everything about the one I ran.


I am growing out all the seeds I have. Each grow is going to be unique until I run out of seeds . . . THE RESTOCK IS GOING TO BE EPIC!!!! Please don't tell my wife!


----------



## quiescent (Sep 8, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> I am growing out all the seeds I have. Each grow is going to be unique until I run out of seeds . . . THE RESTOCK IS GOING TO BE EPIC!!!! Please don't tell my wife!


I'm going through the restock phase right now myself. The choices just keep getting harder to make than they used to be so I just get em all.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'm going through the restock phase right now myself. The choices just keep getting harder to make than they used to be so I just get em all.


Skunk #1, peyote critical, boom town, Chinook haze, cowboy kush x GG (my own Chuck), growing out Pebble Pusher right now


----------



## quiescent (Sep 9, 2018)

I bet that cowboy kush x gg is solid. I really liked karma's biker kush. HA OG ain't a joke.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 9, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I bet that cowboy kush x gg is solid. I really liked karma's biker kush. HA OG ain't a joke.


That is next in line . . .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 13, 2018)

Well I got my make up seeds from cannarado. A 10+ pack of regular gmo x margy. At first I thought my BCG beans arrived but after opening was a little bummed that it was the cannarado's instead. 

I'd rather have that fruitsnax x orgi, sounds a lot better than garlic and margaritas.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well I got my make up seeds from cannarado. A 10+ pack of regular gmo x margy. At first I thought my BCG beans arrived but after opening was a little bummed that it was the cannarado's instead.
> 
> I'd rather have that fruitsnax x orgi, sounds a lot better than garlic and margaritas.


I also got my replacement packs. Chem d x Margy, pine soul x Margy. Kinda disappointed to get packs of regular seeds to replace packs of fems.

I'm hoping that at least my tk91 and white x tk91 aren't going to throw males out, might not even run them. It's not just about the males it's gonna be sorting through the females and wondering if they are what they should be and not some mystery strain. Wishful thinking on the mystery strain not being a mystery forever.

Any info on the Margy out there? Did a few Google searches and got nothing back from like 20 minutes of clicking links.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 14, 2018)

look up frozen margy. Can't find the genetics yet, but Rado claims whatever it is is so frosty its like the rim of a margarita glass. Also looks like its one of his new main males.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 14, 2018)

ah HA! there ya go, boys: Frozen Margy is ChemD/SourDubble x ((Pinesoul x FireOG/LHB) x (TK/FireOG x FireOG/LHB)) which carries a musky lime citrus profile. The females of the frozen margy line have large salt like trichomes reminiscent of a salted rim of a frozen margy so this cross pretty much named itself. Male passes over 50% of the time so it adds bite to most things it touches yet still lets mama shine. All sorts of goodies like gmo, wedding pie, chem d, birthday cake,and others crossed to the margy male will be available this weekend at the cup. Have fun and be safe


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 14, 2018)

wonder if margy is the above without the ChemD/SourDubble? just wondering


----------



## quiescent (Sep 14, 2018)

I looked at my packs, it is frozen margy. I bet every stage of that project had some sickness lurking in good numbers. 

Looks like an Instagram post. I have troubles navigating/using features in the app on my tablet, hard to find things with specificity.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I looked at my packs, it is frozen margy. I bet every stage of that project had some sickness lurking in good numbers.
> 
> Looks like an Instagram post. I have troubles navigating/using features in the app on my tablet, hard to find things with specificity.


actually it was one I hadn't heard of, tbh. Im on a laptop, I can't even use IG proper, lol, but i can follow and see shit. I did see where it was relatively recent also. I'd say there's some fire in there, he dont' want to replace replacements. What is the LHB in the lineage, do you know?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> actually it was one I hadn't heard of, tbh. Im on a laptop, I can't even use IG proper, lol, but i can follow and see shit. I did see where it was relatively recent also. I'd say there's some fire in there, he dont' want to replace replacements. What is the LHB in the lineage, do you know?


Pretty sure it’s Loompa’s Headband.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 14, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Pretty sure it’s Loompa’s Headband.


Yep. Sometimes I feel like an autist having all this weed information clogging up my brain when I can't remember yesterday lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 14, 2018)

I received my replacement pack/s today too - Margalope and Roasted Garlic Margy.

I'm a little disappointed in the accidental pollination that happened with some of the East Cake packs but understand...shit happens. Rado was quick to replace these packs and very courteous in our correspondence.

And it sounds like the Frozen Margy has great potential and something I may have otherwise overlooked.

I do still have the one female EC going and I've seen no signs of intersex. It would be nice to know its genetic make-up so if anyone finds out please tag me.

My final order from the Labor Day In House sale along with some Sin City and Top Dawg I won in an IG auction all came today too. When I finish typing, something from this pile is getting wet.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 14, 2018)

Since I can't edit my post from yesterday I would like to say I was initially disappointed with regular seeds, no longer. It's something I am very interested in seeing what's in there. Probably gonna be something people wished they had tried to get in the future.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I received my replacement pack/s today too - Margalope and Roasted Garlic Margy.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed in the accidental pollination that happened with some of the East Cake packs but understand...shit happens. Rado was quick to replace these packs and very courteous in our correspondence.
> 
> ...


When I first emailed rado he said the tk91 was the pollen used on the wedding cakes but people were reporting weird things. So I'm guessing it was random cross pollination for some beans but then others will still be what they are supposed to be.

In short I don't think he'll be able to pin down the random pollen that hit the wedding cakes that gave you the male plant but the female is 50/50 either a tk91 cross or ??? mystery cross. I think in mid to late flower you'll know if it's a wedding cake cross or something else, I'm guessing either the recent apple juice male or this frozen margy male is the culprit seeing as he just release both those lines.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I received my replacement pack/s today too - Margalope and Roasted Garlic Margy.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed in the accidental pollination that happened with some of the East Cake packs but understand...shit happens. Rado was quick to replace these packs and very courteous in our correspondence.
> 
> ...


Plat jelly punch from in house is prob my fav in house strain. Once of the nastiest(amazing) smelling punch crosses I've found. It was so frosty. I had a mother of it lost in a flood we had. She didnt yield a ton. But she was only in a 1gal. But omg she was phenomenal. Smelled like welches grape juice and dead rotting meat. If you had it in your pocket and walked into someones house they knew immediately.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 15, 2018)

Pics do not do justice here... serious frost abounds on this Sugarberry Scone all up and down the plant. Very dense nuggage. A slight purpin'. The wife has already scoped this one out for her jars. It's truly too nice to make into hash. .. 

I have 3 SS's going. 2 are about 6 ft tall/5 ft wide. This one smells like you are sniffing a musty cork in a dank ass old wine cellar. VERY dense nugs up the stem...about golf ball size. #2 has less frost w/the same general bud structure as #1 but a tad smaller overall on bud size. This one smells very mint-like. #3 has totally different bud structure...big colas/clubs....and is far more sweet smelling. She's a huge girl...a good 7 ft /6 ft. She will yield heavily.

My plan is to take pics of each as I pull them out for harvest. Gonna be soon on the smaller girls. Figuring I'm @ day 65 here.....


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 15, 2018)

He showed his list on IG today and the frozen margy is the male in his first full drop in awhile. He also shows the Dosidos x TK91 fems as on his list, so maybe it was just the wedding cake cross that gave him the trouble, since its not on the list?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 16, 2018)

Started the harvest tonight. This Sugarberry Scone will be on the chopping block in a few days.

Thought I'd share this pic of something that caught my eye tonight as I walked by this plant....I don;t think I've seen anything quite like this in all my bud growing days. A circle of calyx type growth on the side of the bud? Either way...frosty as shit....


----------



## greencropper (Sep 24, 2018)

bout time Rado...its a REG drop!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 24, 2018)

I think he's having a grape pie drop in October, mid. seen on IG


----------



## greencropper (Sep 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I think he's having a grape pie drop in October, mid. seen on IG


im glad they are regs, didnt think Rado was going to do them anymore?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 24, 2018)

greencropper said:


> im glad they are regs, didnt think Rado was going to do them anymore?


I heard that too, but on IG yesterday or so, they posted the drop gonna be website only mid Oct. I betcha he's trying to fix the female fiasco, but just a guess. You can't hardly find any complaints on that Grape Pie, in crosses or by itself, from what i read. I think I seen in the comments there are gonna be Driver seeds coming too, but they trying to get the hybrids out before all the new upstarts do, lol, funny to hear them say that. They recognize whats goin on, but instead of whining about it, game on. I kinda like that part.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I heard that too, but on IG yesterday or so, they posted the drop gonna be website only mid Oct. I betcha he's trying to fix the female fiasco, but just a guess. You can't hardly find any complaints on that Grape Pie, in crosses or by itself, from what i read. I think I seen in the comments there are gonna be Driver seeds coming too, but they trying to get the hybrids out before all the new upstarts do, lol, funny to hear them say that. They recognize whats goin on, but instead of whining about it, game on. I kinda like that part.


certainly is the quick and the dead in the seed game now, looks like a large range in this next drop, thing is with Rado gear, gotta grab it quick cos its gone fast & possibly never repeated, glad i snagged 2 packs of Shave Ice when it was around


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 24, 2018)

I see that with the comments. Apparently even his freebies contain fire more often than not. I like the looks of that Margy male, but its a polyhybrid, phenos galore I bet. Then back to the tried and true, but again, jmo.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I heard that too, but on IG yesterday or so, they posted the drop gonna be website only mid Oct. I betcha he's trying to fix the female fiasco, but just a guess. You can't hardly find any complaints on that Grape Pie, in crosses or by itself, from what i read. I think I seen in the comments there are gonna be Driver seeds coming too, but they trying to get the hybrids out before all the new upstarts do, lol, funny to hear them say that. They recognize whats goin on, but instead of whining about it, game on. I kinda like that part.


He’s been working on the Grape Pie regs for a long time, well before the TK91 issues starting popping up. 

The male is a Grape Pie bx of some sort, so it’s been in the works for a while. 



Bodyne said:


> I see that with the comments. Apparently even his freebies contain fire more often than not. I like the looks of that Margy male, but its a polyhybrid, phenos galore I bet. Then back to the tried and true, but again, jmo.


Almost every single modern strain is a polyhybrid. 

The full lineage for Wedding Cake is here:
https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Triangle_Mints/Seed_Junky_Genetics/

Grape Pie is here:
https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grape_Pie/Unknown_or_Legendary/

Sundae Driver is Grape Pie x this :
https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Fruity_Pebbles_OG/Alien_Genetics/

Actually, the lineages should go back even further than this. Because nobody knows the parents of most older clone only’s, many of these lineages end well before they reach some sort of landrace origin. If Grape Pie and Sundae Driver feel like they’re more “tried and true” it’s only because those strains have reached a popularity where it feels familiar.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 24, 2018)

yea, just the way he said it. I just meant the Margy crosses ought to be good, but multistrain parents on both sides, might have more opportunities to find something diff or unique.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 24, 2018)

Just had a buddy gift me a pack of orange cheddar.. cant find much info, anybody ran it?


----------



## hlpdsk (Sep 26, 2018)

No but I ran Orange Lyfe it was Caps orange cookies cut/The White and its like super sticky wet oranges. The orange is strong with that orange cookies..


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Just had a buddy gift me a pack of orange cheddar.. cant find much info, anybody ran it?


can't go wrong with ChemD/Cheese x Orange Cookies, imho


----------



## Getgrowingson (Sep 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Just had a buddy gift me a pack of orange cheddar.. cant find much info, anybody ran it?


Running it now but their in veg. Excited


----------



## suthrngrwr (Oct 3, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So what's going on with the East Cake? I have a pack in the fridge.


The Wedding Cake and Dosido (I haven't confirmed this myself, isolated posts from IG IIRC) rooms were contaminated with a true male plant. Radio silence from Cannarado about which male it was that snuck into the room. My guess is it is Frozen Margy or the Grape Pie, but that is purely speculation.

Anyone grow out one of the Apple Juice crosses yet? I just soaked 6 GG4 x Apple Juice beans, curious what traits the Apple Juice confers.

Also soaked 3 Animal Cookies x Orange Cookies, 3 Wedding Cake x TK91 (cross fingers for all females) and 3 Lemon Slushee #2 x '87 Lime Pop. This run is going to have a lot of different flavors!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2018)

The 2 east cakes I have are both female. I cut the seed plants down but still have the clones going till space clears up because I wanna see what these bitches will do.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

it looked like from IG, it was more of the wedding cake cross, he even has the dosidos cross on his new list he posted per projects. It was said both at first, though, then seems like all the complaints came mainly per the east cakes. I know one thing, I seen the jungle boys or somone big growing just the TK91 and that looked absolutely great, I see why he used a male of that cross. But his new males look good also.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Oct 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The 2 east cakes I have are both female. I cut the seed plants down but still have the clones going till space clears up because I wanna see what these bitches will do.


Sick . Tails popping out of the seeds, so I'm around 6 weeks from flowering them out.




Bodyne said:


> it looked like from IG, it was more of the wedding cake cross, he even has the dosidos cross on his new list he posted per projects. It was said both at first, though, then seems like all the complaints came mainly per the east cakes. I know one thing, I seen the jungle boys or somone big growing just the TK91 and that looked absolutely great, I see why he used a male of that cross. But his new males look good also.


The disapointment of the East Cake issue was only minor -- Cannarado hooked me up with Animal Cookies x Orange Cookies as a replacement in the event my East Cake pack isn't feminized. He's got my business for a while at least. Let's see how his gear performs versus GPS!


----------



## Mr Blamo (Oct 4, 2018)

Never ran any of there gear but have looked at there gear at hemp depot.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Sick . Tails popping out of the seeds, so I'm around 6 weeks from flowering them out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh man, I know who I would vote for. See him with many collaborations, etc, not that thats the standard, but you gotta figure if the big boy growers are growing his cuts, etc. Seed Junky also see doing collabs with other breeders, kinda nice to see. You'd figure it might be cutthroat.. I will say one thing, Im not sure he's still messin with it, but when in OR, outdoor grew a ton of JJ kush 3 yrs ago and that was the most disappointing, I have to assume grower error, wasn't me, looked great, smelled great, etc, not sure what the prob was. But thats the only bad apple I had with rado. By genetics you'd think it be great, but outdoor it wasn't. I bet indoor would be much better, but jmho


----------



## quiescent (Oct 4, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> it looked like from IG, it was more of the wedding cake cross, he even has the dosidos cross on his new list he posted per projects. It was said both at first, though, then seems like all the complaints came mainly per the east cakes. I know one thing, I seen the jungle boys or somone big growing just the TK91 and that looked absolutely great, I see why he used a male of that cross. But his new males look good also.


I saw a comment from IG back when this first went down saying he pulled males from 5 or so crosses. I remember dosidos, east cake, one trick pony and at least one more. That's the only reason I got in contact with him.

Now to know it is probably only one cross having the issues I feel bad, like I jumped the gun on getting in touch. He did more than right to ensure if I had any issues I wouldn't be left with a sour taste in my mouth. Kudos for him being a stand up dude, won't be forgotten by me.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 4, 2018)

hlpdsk said:


> No but I ran Orange Lyfe it was Caps orange cookies cut/The White and its like super sticky wet oranges. The orange is strong with that orange cookies..


I wanted to get Orange Lyfe but my grow partner had gotten orange daiquiri before the hype. The one I wanted was Marmalade. 《Orange Apricot x Grape Pie 》 That was a rare release and at two seedbanks at the time.
 
That 's Orange daiquiri I'm about to run, with other phenos.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

My mystery E. Cake is getting close to the finish line.
I'm going to pull it off the table for pics tomorrow. Might help in recognizing familiar traits from the suspected daddies. 

Anyone have plans to grow out any of the Frozen Margy crosses?​I was going to save the packs I had for the next round but I had some space open up so they're next. 
Animal Cookies x Orange Cookies sounds nice!!


----------



## quiescent (Oct 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My mystery E. Cake is getting close to the finish line.
> I'm going to pull it off the table for pics tomorrow. Might help in recognizing familiar traits from the suspected daddies.
> 
> Anyone have plans to grow out any of the Frozen Margy crosses?​I was going to save the packs I had for the next round but I had some space open up so they're next.
> Animal Cookies x Orange Cookies sounds nice!!


I actually put down half my pack (7) of pinesoul x frozen margy. I ordered a replacement pack and a gmo x frozen margy. They're about a week into beer cups right now. A couple have some nice smells going on from rubbing them already.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 6, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I actually put down half my pack (7) of pinesoul x frozen margy. I ordered a replacement pack and a gmo x frozen margy. They're about a week into beer cups right now. A couple have some nice smells going on from rubbing them already.


I have that GMO x FM too. I think I'm going to go with Margalope for this round. Mostly due to curiosity and because I loved Chololope and haven't had anything close to it in awhile. 
I'm still not sure what to make of the mystery e. cakes. I'll get some pics up because I'd love to get some feedback. 

Is that Pinesoul mom from bodhi? 



suthrngrwr said:


> The Wedding Cake and Dosido (I haven't confirmed this myself, isolated posts from IG IIRC) rooms were contaminated with a true male plant. Radio silence from Cannarado about which male it was that snuck into the room. My guess is it is Frozen Margy or the Grape Pie, but that is purely speculation.
> 
> Anyone grow out one of the Apple Juice crosses yet? I just soaked 6 GG4 x Apple Juice beans, curious what traits the Apple Juice confers.
> 
> Also soaked 3 Animal Cookies x Orange Cookies, 3 Wedding Cake x TK91 (cross fingers for all females) and 3 Lemon Slushee #2 x '87 Lime Pop. This run is going to have a lot of different flavors!


That AC x OC sounds tasty as does that Lemon Slushee cross. 
Looking forward to how these turn out for ya


----------



## quiescent (Oct 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have that GMO x FM too. I think I'm going to go with Margalope for this round. Mostly due to curiosity and because I loved Chololope and haven't had anything close to it in awhile.
> I'm still not sure what to make of the mystery e. cakes. I'll get some pics up because I'd love to get some feedback.
> 
> Is that Pinesoul mom from bodhi?


The chocolope cross should be killer, really they're all probably stellar. I had a chocolope x deep chunk f2 a couple years ago I wish I kept in hindsight. 

I assume so on the pinesoul, think it was spread pretty liberally a few years ago. I'm interested in seeing in how the pinesoul transfers genetically.


----------



## Jeremi187 (Oct 8, 2018)

Germinating 

Chem D X FM

BananaOG X FM


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My mystery E. Cake is getting close to the finish line.
> I'm going to pull it off the table for pics tomorrow. Might help in recognizing familiar traits from the suspected daddies.
> 
> Anyone have plans to grow out any of the Frozen Margy crosses?​I was going to save the packs I had for the next round but I had some space open up so they're next.
> Animal Cookies x Orange Cookies sounds nice!!


So is it worth running the east cakes? Nice looking or good smelling. I have 2 females that I chopped the seed plants and have a couple clones but I kind of want to toss them due to limit of space. Should I just toss these 2 or would I be tossing something nice?

Edit: I'd like to flower them if they're super nice but would be relieved to just let them go and pop a few more seeds when I got more space.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So is it worth running the east cakes? Nice looking or good smelling. I have 2 females that I chopped the seed plants and have a couple clones but I kind of want to toss them due to limit of space. Should I just toss these 2 or would I be tossing something nice?
> 
> Edit: I'd like to flower them if they're super nice but would be relieved to just let them go and pop a few more seeds when I got more space.


I haven't harvested yet, but going by looks alone, yes. I think they're worth a look. 

I'll get pics up tomorrow. I've been meaning to do it all wk but I haven't gotten the camera out yet. 

At least have a look at mine before you toss your clones. There might be something about them that intrigues you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I haven't harvested yet, but going by looks alone, yes. I think they're worth a look.
> 
> I'll get pics up tomorrow. I've been meaning to do it all wk but I haven't gotten the camera out yet.
> 
> At least have a look at mine before you toss your clones. There might be something about them that intrigues you.


Nice, thanks for the info. I'll keep them till I can run them then, cheers!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice, thanks for the info. I'll keep them till I can run them then, cheers!


No problem. I know you said you're limited on space so I'll make it point to get some pics up tomorrow for ya.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 9, 2018)

Missed my window for pics Eso.
My lights had gone out by the time I got home tonight. 
I'll have more free time tomorrow and get them up. 

Also, forgot to add that I actually have two. One was stunted in veg and I thought I'd culled it with a few others (from a different "breeder") but it was sitting in the corner waiting for me.

Each one is completely different in structure. Rather than try to describe the differences I'll just show pics.

Tomorrow...promise


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Missed my window for pics Eso.
> My lights had gone out by the time I got home tonight.
> I'll have more free time tomorrow and get them up.
> 
> ...


It's all good, I'm cool with waiting because I know it can be a pain pulling plants out of tables for pics and what not. Take your time I'm in no rush at the moment. Thanks for thinking about a fellow grower though.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 11, 2018)

Not sure if a reg male hit those east cakes or not. The first reports were males in fem packs. And herms. And it was the dosidos also. What I read was its the TK91 fem line. I suspect thats why he has the new margy dad and then another grape pie drop coming. And a few folks grew them out and I guess ok. But notice Rado didn't keep using it. All I need to see. Hope for best, expect worse, can't go wrong


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 11, 2018)

The Tri Fi Puckers I ran OD this year (and last) are super nice. The last one taken down last night (OK...almost down) smells like opening the door of a new car...aka...that heavy duty plastic smell...lightly doused with lemon oil. Seriously interesting terps. One of those plants you can just tell is gonna be lip smackin good. I can't wait to taste this one. One of the best of 20...for sure.

Ditto one of the Pucker OG. VERY dank. None of the other "POG'S"s are this deep. This stuff makes the most wicked bub. It's one of those strains that stays gooey/that you can't chop up for the life of ya...and every bag (160/120/73/25) has the goo. 

And those Sugarberry Scones....gotta be the frostiest plant I've ever grown. Trimmed the buds off the stick on #1 and when I put them in the jars and looked at the tray the buds fell into....there was a huge pile of kief. Never had that happen in 30 years of growing. Just COVERED in frost...

Bud shots comin once things dry up in a week or 10... 

I hope 'rado keeps pumpin out the fems...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 11, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> The Tri Fi Puckers I ran OD this year (and last) are super nice. The last one taken down last night (OK...almost down) smells like opening the door of a new car...aka...that heavy duty plastic smell...lightly doused with lemon oil. Seriously interesting terps. One of those plants you can just tell is gonna be lip smackin good. I can't wait to taste this one. One of the best of 20...for sure.
> 
> Ditto one of the Pucker OG. VERY dank. None of the other "POG'S"s are this deep. This stuff makes the most wicked bub. It's one of those strains that stays gooey/that you can't chop up for the life of ya...and every bag (160/120/73/25) has the goo.
> 
> ...


Those Sugarberry Scones look impressive!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 11, 2018)

Mystery E. Cake

#1 I'd say this is 3-4wks in bloom in this pic.


#1 as of today, day 50




#2 (topped once)

 As you can see, completely different structure (and terps.)
#2 lacked vigor and I thought I'd culled it with the males (and a few other unmentionables) but found it a couple wks ago and thought, m'eh, what the hell, I'll throw it in the bloom room and see whats up. After all, some the greatest plants came from accidental pollinations.

Something tells me I'll probably regret not taking cuts. They're seems to be a lot of variation in those packs and I doubt I'll find another like this one.

Next round of pics I'll use my digital in better light.


Hope everyones having a good day. 
And I hope you guys in hurricane areas are hunkered down safe with your loved ones.


----------



## nurrgle (Oct 11, 2018)

I have some Ogxchemog from the tk91 drop that are two weeks into flower. One just got chopped because it was throwing male flowers. Two look really nice so far, nice structure and stacking like crazy. The rest are super stretchy and looking suspect. I only popped 1 10 pack because of all the drama I had heard. 

I suspect if these two do what they look like they are getting ready to, I might find something pretty gassy and dense.


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 11, 2018)

Apple Chem 1of 4 threw Hermies ..
I don’t think I’ll be growing anything crossed with Chem anymore.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Mystery E. Cake
> 
> #1 I'd say this is 3-4wks in bloom in this pic.
> View attachment 4213886
> ...


That #2 does look nice so far and the #1 looks like it has chem in her so maybe that was the tk91 right there? Cheers and thanks for posting pics. I'll give these clones a go in an up coming round.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That #2 does look nice so far and the #1 looks like it has chem in her so maybe that was the tk91 right there? Cheers and thanks for posting pics. I'll give these clones a go in an up coming round.


That was what I was thinking too but I'm not picking up any noticeable chem terps yet. 

Looking forward to see what you comes out or yours. 


Side note: Five Margalopes are up, open and on their way. 
updates to follow as things progress​


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2018)

Been seeing reports and pics of Apple Juice by rado, lol, wan't that a freebie somewhere? I think I see it in crosses it might be a gem in hiding. Just curious if anyone grew it.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 12, 2018)

I took a few cuts from my outdoor plants for friends just before flower/in Mid-July...one of whom backed out on doing a garden altogether....so these are less than 24" and were basically just stuck in the veggie garden. They've weathered freezing temps lately and have just been riding it out. 

These Pucker OG frosted up well. Yum. Gonna have to bring 'em in tomorrow because the predicted 15F low on Monday AM will definitely signal the end. What a year.


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 13, 2018)

I got honey crisp (triFi x TK91) but haven’t grown then yet but am growing 4 TK91 S1s which are supposed to be fems but had to kill one because it was a male and have suspicion that another one is male too. I emailedcannarado with pics of the male I killed and wondered if anyone else has had this happen with cannarado fem seeds? TK91 s1 does have chemdawg 91’ in it, do Chems throw Hermies a lot?


----------



## quiescent (Oct 13, 2018)

There's been some folks with the same issue. He'll make it right.

Chem91 does herm pretty regularly.


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 13, 2018)

Ok thanks for the quick reply I’m just hoping he will get back to me/ if the problem continues I would prefer a very stable fem strain from him


----------



## quiescent (Oct 13, 2018)

If he's able to accommodate I'm sure he will, just released a few butterscotch crosses. Even if they're the frozen margy or the upcoming grape pie bx it would be hard to be disappointed from what I've seen on ig.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 13, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> I got honey crisp (triFi x TK91) but haven’t grown then yet but am growing 4 TK91 S1s which are supposed to be fems but had to kill one because it was a male and have suspicion that another one is male too. I emailedcannarado with pics of the male I killed and wondered if anyone else has had this happen with cannarado fem seeds? TK91 s1 does have chemdawg 91’ in it, do Chems throw Hermies a lot?


Apparently there was an accidental pollination with the second batch of TK91s. I'm not sure if there's been confirmation on what male was responsible for the rogue pollen.

Selfed 91 chems are known to have herm tendencies, yes. Its due to extreme inbreeding IMO.
I'm cant say for sure TK91s would have those same tendencies but given those genetics I would expect a few report on those too. If the balls are on the lowers only, just pluck em off and keep on chuggin. The clones are usually much more stable. 

It sounds like you found males though?
If you've emailed Rado, he'll get ya sorted.


I wrote this in a rush, so hopefully someone else will chime in with more clarity.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 13, 2018)

quiescent said:


> If he's able to accommodate I'm sure he will, just released a few butterscotch crosses. Even if they're the frozen margy or the upcoming grape pie bx it would be hard to be disappointed from what I've seen on ig.


You see the jar fulls of breeder cuts of his submitted to phinnest? Very nice. wedding pie, flowhite7, apple juice, wookies3, and Fatso.


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 13, 2018)

quiescent said:


> If he's able to accommodate I'm sure he will, just released a few butterscotch crosses. Even if they're the frozen margy or the upcoming grape pie bx it would be hard to be disappointed from what I've seen on ig.


Which of those are just fems?


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 13, 2018)

And thank you everyone for the quick replies I super appreciate it


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 13, 2018)

quiescent said:


> If he's able to accommodate I'm sure he will, just released a few butterscotch crosses. Even if they're the frozen margy or the upcoming grape pie bx it would be hard to be disappointed from what I've seen on ig.


I know the grape pie bxs are regs


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 13, 2018)

What are cannarado’s most stable fem seeds? Anyone have experience in that?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 13, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> What are cannarado’s most stable fem seeds? Anyone have experience in that?


his sour dub stuff was always real nice..


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> his sour stuff was always real nice..


 WAs it stable? Like did u encounter any Hermies or males in his sour stuff? And we’re the fems? And do you remember the specific sour strain from cannarado you grew that was stable? Thanks though I’m hoping I get something more stable


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 13, 2018)

ya they were fems.. I ran devil lettuce, dubble d and a cookie cross that I dont remember the name of right now. I had zero males/hermies.. I had 2 maybe 3 dubble d threw some nanners at the end but only the late finishers.

I had one questionable OTP and I just culled it and figured it was probably because it was a glue x. I still have 6 left and will be careful popping them


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 13, 2018)

Ok t


blowincherrypie said:


> ya they were fems.. I ran devil lettuce, dubble d and a cookie cross that I dont remember the name of right now. I had zero males/hermies.. I had 2 maybe 3 dubble d threw some nanners at the end but only the late finishers.
> 
> I had one questionable OTP and I just culled it and figured it was probably because it was a glue x. I still have 6 left and will be careful popping them


Ok thanks for you input, again I super appreciate it! If/when cannarado gets back to me I would like to be able to name a few of his fem strains that I have heard don’t have these problems. Have honestly never had a male pop out in a pack of fem seeds. Have had herms late into flower but never a straight up male. I was/still am shocked. I just hope cannarado emails me back/really hoping he makes up for it with another pack of a strain that doesn’t have TK91 in it/ a fem strain that won’t produce males. I don’t want to dismiss cannarado just because of this one time but I also don’t want to veg again for 8-10 weeks just to cull some. That’s why I buy fems. But you all know that. I will let you guys know what happens with cannarado.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 13, 2018)

The butterscotch is fem, the others are regs. Probably gonna encounter occasional herms in most American genetics. I dunno if he's going to be holding on to the sour dubb stuff, that was like a year and a half ago.


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 13, 2018)

quiescent said:


> The butterscotch is fem, the others are regs. Probably gonna encounter occasional herms in most American genetics. I dunno if he's going to be holding on to the sour dubb stuff, that was like a year and a half ago.


Ok great, have you ever grown the butter scotch before? Any males come out? And I really just wish breeders work and stabilize strains more than they do. I’ve been reading through as much of this thread as I can at one time but it seems a lot of people have had this problem with any of the TK91 crosses. I really only bought this strain because of cannarado’s interview in high times. I just really hope the next strain doesn’t throw out half males, I just had to cull another one tonight because it was male too.


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 13, 2018)

The other two are females but it just sucks to veg for so long then have to kill them you know


----------



## quiescent (Oct 13, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> Ok great, have you ever grown the butter scotch before? Any males come out? And I really just wish breeders work and stabilize strains more than they do. I’ve been reading through as much of this thread as I can at one time but it seems a lot of people have had this problem with any of the TK91 crosses. I really only bought this strain because of cannarado’s interview in high times. I just really hope the next strain doesn’t throw out half males, I just had to cull another one tonight because it was male too.


No idea man. Was just released not too long ago at just a few places so no one will have them in flower yet. Not sure if rado tests before he releases stuff after this fiasco tbh.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 13, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> The other two are females but it just sucks to veg for so long then have to kill them you know


I guess.... I run mostly regs so it's more just about not knowing the lineage of any plant for sure in this situation. Just getting females can be cool but you're definitely limiting the genetic library you can amass if you're wanting the best modern genetics imo.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 14, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> Ok great, have you ever grown the butter scotch before? Any males come out? And I really just wish breeders work and stabilize strains more than they do. I’ve been reading through as much of this thread as I can at one time but it seems a lot of people have had this problem with any of the TK91 crosses. I really only bought this strain because of cannarado’s interview in high times. I just really hope the next strain doesn’t throw out half males, I just had to cull another one tonight because it was male too.


At the end of the day with certain crosses you would expect to hermie more depending on how long you have been growing. Tk91 so Triangle Kush &Chem91 both female clone onlys to start with and somehow turned into a female, for pollen to be used on other clone onlys. Nahh Boss, you could have seen that a mile away that, those would be hermie prone. His other crosses not so much, perhaps a few. 

The New MargY line will be interesting too as he is calling this a regular line. 

P.S: Many Breeders work and stabilize there lines, you make it seem like this is not the case.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes..the Chems can herm...but it's late, late in flower. Triangle Kush has been around forever. The STS process ("not Somehow") doesn't make them more prone to herm. "Rado has already said that it was a screw up...and he is replacing packs/etc. It's just part of this game....especially in this "who knows what the lineage of those genetics really are" world of poly-poly-poly-hybrids. If you can see this type of thing a mile away you have better eyes than most...cus there's a lot of "probably's" on the seedfinder site and other sites when it comes to most stains today....and the history of many stains is truly unknown.

I've ran Double Mint, Sugarberry, Tri Fi Pucker, Pucker OG, Purple Pucker (multiple times outdoors) and have not seen a single herm on any plant. 

Cannarado doesn't really "work" the lines...he replicates the lines...and makes new crosses via those lines. No IBL's...no F-somethings...just STS popular clones and let em fuck their brains out...madly...and quickly....sell the seeds....then he's off to hit the next big thing. There's just not enough time between drops and things show and go so fast that it's all basically a one-off.

Cool with me. It opens up a lot of windows I don't have access to. Hopefully he will continue to pump it out....


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 14, 2018)

Yea given it was Rado I bet one of his growers had an accident, but given the other good reports of his gear and the grape pie craze, apparently for good reason, I'd have no trouble with his stuff, its just a tad high. lol for me


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Yea given it was Rado I bet one of his growers had an accident, but given the other good reports of his gear and the grape pie craze, apparently for good reason, I'd have no trouble with his stuff, its just a *tad high*. lol for me


u can usually find something on sale, or with nice freebies.. the fems actually wind up being a pretty good deal


----------



## quiescent (Oct 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> u can usually find something on sale, or with nice freebies.. the fems actually wind up being a pretty good deal


14, 15 seeds a pack of fems for $90-125 dependant on where you're shopping is a decent deal.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> 14, 15 seeds a pack of fems for $90-125 dependant on where you're shopping is a decent deal.


yup


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> 14, 15 seeds a pack of fems for $90-125 dependant on where you're shopping is a decent deal.


Rado could charge double that and his more popular stuff would still sell out in a day.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 14, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Rado could charge double that and his more popular stuff would still sell out in a day.


His fem packs really are some of the best values


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 14, 2018)

looks like a shit ton of stuff is coming, he mentioned sundae driver fems and bunch of crosses on IG


----------



## quiescent (Oct 14, 2018)

I saw he too is working on his own site. Shit's going to be rockin.


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 14, 2018)

radogear.com says the grape pie crosses and frozen margie crosses are coming soon, also lemon tree


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 14, 2018)

Check out the picture gallery...wow


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 15, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I guess.... I run mostly regs so it's more just about not knowing the lineage of any plant for sure in this situation. Just getting females can be cool but you're definitely limiting the genetic library you can amass if you're wanting the best modern genetics imo.


 Have you ever ran any of cannarado’s regular seeds? I want to start germing seeds for my next cycle ASAP, cannarado did get back to me and said he would send replacements but not sure when/he didn’t say what he would send. I have his honeycrisp regular seeds and more of the TK91 S1s, I’m just wondering what I should start germing. My question for you is if you have ran any of his reg seeds, do you remember aprx what ratio of females to males you got? If not with regs do you think you can get better female phenos then with straight feminized seeds? Thanks again you have been a great help man!!!


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 15, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> At the end of the day with certain crosses you would expect to hermie more depending on how long you have been growing. Tk91 so Triangle Kush &Chem91 both female clone onlys to start with and somehow turned into a female, for pollen to be used on other clone onlys. Nahh Boss, you could have seen that a mile away that, those would be hermie prone. His other crosses not so much, perhaps a few.
> 
> The New MargY line will be interesting too as he is calling this a regular line.
> 
> P.S: Many Breeders work and stabilize there lines, you make it seem like this is not the case.


I had no idea about the lineage thank you for that info! And I’m not trying to make it seem like I’m saying cannarado doesn’t stabilize but I’ve never had a feminized pack of seeds which produced a single male plant, sometimes herms late into flower but never a male plant. I simply am stating my experience. I wish breeders were more like you, and gave more descriptions on their strains/ when a strain has a tendency to herm. Not everyone will know what you do, I’m just trying to educate myself, I appreciate your input. In your own growing experience; which of his feminized strains won’t have a tendency to throw out males or herms? I would like to suggest a few to cannarado as suggestions for what to send me. I don’t want to get regular seeds when I’m paying for fems. I didn’t see that coming from a mile away like you said because I have no previous knowledge of this happening. Just trying to learn


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 15, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Yes..the Chems can herm...but it's late, late in flower. Triangle Kush has been around forever. The STS process ("not Somehow") doesn't make them more prone to herm. "Rado has already said that it was a screw up...and he is replacing packs/etc. It's just part of this game....especially in this "who knows what the lineage of those genetics really are" world of poly-poly-poly-hybrids. If you can see this type of thing a mile away you have better eyes than most...cus there's a lot of "probably's" on the seedfinder site and other sites when it comes to most stains today....and the history of many stains is truly unknown.
> 
> I've ran Double Mint, Sugarberry, Tri Fi Pucker, Pucker OG, Purple Pucker (multiple times outdoors) and have not seen a single herm on any plant.
> 
> ...


What does STS mean?


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Yea given it was Rado I bet one of his growers had an accident, but given the other good reports of his gear and the grape pie craze, apparently for good reason, I'd have no trouble with his stuff, its just a tad high. lol for me


What fem strains of his have you run with stellar results?


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 15, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Yes..the Chems can herm...but it's late, late in flower. Triangle Kush has been around forever. The STS process ("not Somehow") doesn't make them more prone to herm. "Rado has already said that it was a screw up...and he is replacing packs/etc. It's just part of this game....especially in this "who knows what the lineage of those genetics really are" world of poly-poly-poly-hybrids. If you can see this type of thing a mile away you have better eyes than most...cus there's a lot of "probably's" on the seedfinder site and other sites when it comes to most stains today....and the history of many stains is truly unknown.
> 
> I've ran Double Mint, Sugarberry, Tri Fi Pucker, Pucker OG, Purple Pucker (multiple times outdoors) and have not seen a single herm on any plant.
> 
> ...


Damn I wish I knew this about cannarado, damn. I know this might not be the right thread but do you know any reliable breeders who sell quality feminized seeds, that you have grown? I kind of want to try a breeder who does “work their lines”. And it seems you are probably the person to ask. Like imo, letting strains “fuck their brains out, then selling those seeds quickly, moving onto the next thing”. Doesn’t really seem right to me. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion obviously


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 15, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> What fem strains of his have you run with stellar results?


as much as I'd like to, broke ole man a tad high for my pocketbook. Sorry. Just been following him for a few yrs now and admire him I reckon. If it was me and I had the moolah I'd wait for that sundae driver fems coming out. Looks like that'll be his next big drop, sundae driver male looks like hittin everything in the house. Phinestcannabis group looks to be his pardna in that deal. Also looks like he be at the an emerald dealio or something cannabis gathering coming up in CA. And his fem problem didn't really seem that big, seen a few complaining on IG, a few here on certain strains, I think. He pinpointed problem, made it right. Moved on, no rest for the wicked.


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> as much as I'd like to, broke ole man a tad high for my pocketbook. Sorry. Just been following him for a few yrs now and admire him I reckon. If it was me and I had the moolah I'd wait for that sundae driver fems coming out. Looks like that'll be his next big drop, sundae driver male looks like hittin everything in the house.


Honestly if his TK91 fem crosses throw out males I wouldn’t be surprised if the rest of his new releases did too. I won’t be buying cannarado’s stuff until I grow the next strain he sends as a replacement for the TK91, honestly not worth wasting 8-10 weeks of veg just to kill off 1/2 or more than that of the started plants. I’ve learned through this experience to not buy into the hype and to try things for yourself. If he isn’t working his lines I’m not really interested. I really wish I knew he didn’t do Fs or IBLs, I just assumed he did because he released the TK91 I bought in S1 form


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 15, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Yes..the Chems can herm...but it's late, late in flower. Triangle Kush has been around forever. The STS process ("not Somehow") doesn't make them more prone to herm. "Rado has already said that it was a screw up...and he is replacing packs/etc. It's just part of this game....especially in this "who knows what the lineage of those genetics really are" world of poly-poly-poly-hybrids. If you can see this type of thing a mile away you have better eyes than most...cus there's a lot of "probably's" on the seedfinder site and other sites when it comes to most stains today....and the history of many stains is truly unknown.
> 
> I've ran Double Mint, Sugarberry, Tri Fi Pucker, Pucker OG, Purple Pucker (multiple times outdoors) and have not seen a single herm on any plant.
> 
> ...


We’re there double mint, sugar berry, purple pucker, pucker OG, and triFi pucker all fem strains?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 15, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> Honestly if his TK91 fem crosses throw out males I wouldn’t be surprised if the rest of his new releases did too. I won’t be buying cannarado’s stuff until I grow the next strain he sends as a replacement for the TK91, honestly not worth wasting 8-10 weeks of veg just to kill off 1/2 or more than that of the started plants. I’ve learned through this experience to not buy into the hype and to try things for yourself. If he isn’t working his lines I’m not really interested. I really wish I knew he didn’t do Fs or IBLs, I just assumed he did because he released the TK91 I bought in S1 form


it wasn't all the tk crosses. I understand your angst. He answers me in one day by email, you should hollar at him. To my recollektion, he stated if you got the TK crosses at the Denver Expo dealio, they were ok, if by distributor, maybe not but I think he was replacing them. And the two mentioned were the east cakes and the dosido cross. Not sure who works generations of fems, usually its a cut reversed or stellar female, but im no breeder, I aspire to be a polyhybrid bottleneck closet grower chuckin so of a gun. Life's too short to of such stuff, imho. I'd hollar at him at his email tell him where ya got em and go from there. But yea of all the chems, the 91 is the most finicky to grow they claim.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 15, 2018)

per his IG acct yesterday:
Who’s ready for some #SundaeDriver fems? Here’s what is currently in testing for release at emerald if all shakes out ok 
Sundae Driver x
Banana OG
Blueberry
Sunset Sherbet
Ultra Sour
Birthday Cake
Chocolope
Chemdog D
SFV OG
Orange Cookies
White
TK91
Forum GSC
GG4
Rootbeer Float
OG LA Affie
TriFi
Sour Dubble
Dosidos
Cherry Pie
Gelato 33
GMO
Wedding Cake
Apple Juice
Butterscotch
Cherry Cookies/GrapePie


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> it wasn't all the tk crosses. I understand your angst. He answers me in one day by email, you should hollar at him. To my recollektion, he stated if you got the TK crosses at the Denver Expo dealio, they were ok, if by distributor, maybe not but I think he was replacing them. And the two mentioned were the east cakes and the dosido cross. Not sure who works generations of fems, usually its a cut reversed or stellar female, but im no breeder, I aspire to be a polyhybrid bottleneck closet grower chuckin so of a gun. Life's too short to of such stuff, imho. I'd hollar at him at his email tell him where ya got em and go from there. But yea of all the chems, the 91 is the most finicky to grow they claim.


Ya I emailed him and he said he would send replacements


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> it wasn't all the tk crosses. I understand your angst. He answers me in one day by email, you should hollar at him. To my recollektion, he stated if you got the TK crosses at the Denver Expo dealio, they were ok, if by distributor, maybe not but I think he was replacing them. And the two mentioned were the east cakes and the dosido cross. Not sure who works generations of fems, usually its a cut reversed or stellar female, but im no breeder, I aspire to be a polyhybrid bottleneck closet grower chuckin so of a gun. Life's too short to of such stuff, imho. I'd hollar at him at his email tell him where ya got em and go from there. But yea of all the chems, the 91 is the most finicky to grow they claim.


Just trying to get a list of feminized strains that I could tell canna I heard good stable things about


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 15, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> Ya I emailed him and he said he would send replacements


hope ya get the apple juice.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 15, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> Just trying to get a list of feminized strains that I could tell canna I heard good stable things about


grape pie and sundae driver are his, I believe. The grape pie is harder to get a hold of than a hair on a frog when it comes out, and sundae driver seems popular. Honestly, maing, I think this was the first time he had a problem with his gear. I could be wrong, but I don't remember hearing things prior to this last fem deal.


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> grape pie and sundae driver are his, I believe. The grape pie is harder to get a hold of than a hair on a frog when it comes out, and sundae driver seems popular. Honestly, maing, I think this was the first time he had a problem with his gear. I could be wrong, but I don't remember hearing things prior to this last fem deal.


Me either (hearing about problems with his fems) that’s why I don’t want to totally discredit his releases but you can understand my skepticism. I hope whatever he sends turns out to be fems


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> per his IG acct yesterday:
> Who’s ready for some #SundaeDriver fems? Here’s what is currently in testing for release at emerald if all shakes out ok
> Sundae Driver x
> Banana OG
> ...


So...uh...anyone going to Emerald? I wish I could make the drive up, but can’t.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 15, 2018)

Just threw my 2 east cake cuts in the flower tent. Just leaving in the 1 gallon pot so hopefully they don't go over board, lol. I still have a cut of each in case I like what I gets.

Both are female so I'm guessing they are WC x tk91 simply based on that one criteria, or is it criterion?, lol.

But seriously I'm guessing the male pollen incident wasn't a full on whole area engulfed by a huge cloud of male pollen but rather a small mishap? I mean I've seen a few different pics of east cake flower with no mention of males from the people who grew it, but I've also seen enough to know it did happen, though I'm guessing not enough regular seeds were made to ruin the chances of find a nice wedding cake x tk91 pheno in the 10+ pack you get.

Either way I'm looking forward to seeing what I get from these 2. They're small clones now so I'll wait on pics till they start flowering in a few weeks.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 16, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> I had no idea about the lineage thank you for that info! And I’m not trying to make it seem like I’m saying cannarado doesn’t stabilize but I’ve never had a feminized pack of seeds which produced a single male plant, sometimes herms late into flower but never a male plant. I simply am stating my experience. I wish breeders were more like you, and gave more descriptions on their strains/ when a strain has a tendency to herm. Not everyone will know what you do, I’m just trying to educate myself, I appreciate your input. In your own growing experience; which of his feminized strains won’t have a tendency to throw out males or herms? I would like to suggest a few to cannarado as suggestions for what to send me. I don’t want to get regular seeds when I’m paying for fems. I didn’t see that coming from a mile away like you said because I have no previous knowledge of this happening. Just trying to learn


His cookie crips line and grape pie line, 20kjack line and a few more.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 16, 2018)

Davos.....

STS is Silver Thiosulfate....basically...a ratio of silver nitrate and sododium thiosulfate that is mixed together and sprayed on a FEMALE clone to make it a male. When said male is used to pollinate another clone of the same origin ...say a Bubba....then the cross of Bubba F turned male to the Bubba clone would yield an "S-1" (selfed) seed. This is not the same as a hermie. These are stable (if the clone used IS STABLE) seeds that will rep the original plant fairly well. Crossing the female-turned-male-clone to another strain gets you a "FEM' version of the cross. Say..Bubba(M) x Gorrila Glue (F)... then some clown names it something stupid..like "Prison Ape"...and off we go into sales land....

Rado and the other fem "breeders" do not truly "work" lines. They may hold a clone for awhile...or source clones that are well-known and have been around for awhikle...but chances are...they will hit the clones that are the FAD OF THE DAY because the newest/greatest always sells the best in this market. They aren't taking...say...TK91 anywherre or "working" that line because TK91 is a clone only...and with no male...the best you can do is reverse it and...basically...PRESERVE >that cultivar< of the strain. As has been said...about all you can do is buy fems from clone lines that have been ran for a bit and don't have tons of reports on instability.

ALL of the seeds I run now are fems or S-1's. I ran reg seeds for 3 decades...and keepers were rare. I also had "male luck". I could run a 10 pack and get 9 males and a mutant...time and time again.... and I got sick of the selection process and using my room to sex plants. All the Pucker crosses were fems...and I dropped 12 fems from 4 different sellers a few days ago for the next go

I've NEVER had a hermie on a female plant or an S-1/...whether I bought the seeds or made them myself..and I've ran fems for 15+ years now.....since the days of "Organkid" and his S-i bubba/Oger/Banana drop that got the whole "OG" train on the track. The GPS FAKE S-1 fiasco was my first rodeo in 30 years with seeds that weren't what the breeder claimed they'd be. I've ran LOTS of seeds that didn't produce the same killer phenos as the breeders PICTURES...but nothing that was..unknown/random/total crap/etc. like these S-1's were.

Cannarado's fems are as stable as any....and as others said...this is the FIRST time I hard of real troubles across a release. Here/there...yeah....it can happen.....but on and on complaints and replacing packs? I think this is his first rodeo with that shit....

so EASE UP a bit on Cannarado. He's a good cat and he's been at it longer than a lot of folks have had a garden....like many of us old fucks. He's riding the trend....and damn...he DOES have connections to be able to toss so many things our way. Take the good...leave the bad....as always.

Bottom line...it's a risky game on many fronts. If you can't afford to lose...don't play this game.


----------



## NanoGadget (Oct 16, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Davos.....
> 
> STS is Silver Thiosulfate....basically...a ratio of silver nitrate and sododium thiosulfate that is mixed together and sprayed on a FEMALE clone to make it a male. When said male is used to pollinate another clone of the same origin ...say a Bubba....then the cross of Bubba F turned male to the Bubba clone would yield an "S-1" (selfed) seed. This is not the same as a hermie. These are stable (if the clone used IS STABLE) seeds that will rep the original plant fairly well. Crossing the female-turned-male-clone to another strain gets you a "FEM' version of the cross. Say..Bubba(M) x Gorrila Glue (F)... then some clown names it something stupid..like "Prison Ape"...and off we go into sales land....
> 
> ...


I agree. I have had overwhelmingly good experiences with rado gear. Haven't grown much of it myself, but a buddy runs his stuff almost exclusively and its always good shit. The last pack i ran (Sherb Valley) was a serious disappointment, but i can't bring myself to be too upset when i have seen and sampled so many winners. Can't win them all.


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 16, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Davos.....
> 
> STS is Silver Thiosulfate....basically...a ratio of silver nitrate and sododium thiosulfate that is mixed together and sprayed on a FEMALE clone to make it a male. When said male is used to pollinate another clone of the same origin ...say a Bubba....then the cross of Bubba F turned male to the Bubba clone would yield an "S-1" (selfed) seed. This is not the same as a hermie. These are stable (if the clone used IS STABLE) seeds that will rep the original plant fairly well. Crossing the female-turned-male-clone to another strain gets you a "FEM' version of the cross. Say..Bubba(M) x Gorrila Glue (F)... then some clown names it something stupid..like "Prison Ape"...and off we go into sales land....
> 
> ...



Ok I’ll ease up


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 16, 2018)

Just have faith that Cannarado does know what he's doing....and that he wouldn't purposely/casually put out crap. Bottom line....shit happens. None of the genetics today are slam dunks for stability. There's just too much going on in the background of every damn strain out there today. 

What's lost today is the spirit for the hunt. Like some folks here who are cash cropping...they have no real drive to dig in deep...their drive is merely to cash in quickly...time and time again. Today when folks don't find 10 keepers in a pack of 10 they do what we've seen here....which is attack the breeder. Unfortunately, what they have missed is that the folks >truly< growing commercially >are not< growing from seeds...because THEY KNOW seeds are a crap shoot. Duh. I never popped a seed one for over 15 (maybe 20!) years cus it was an elite-clone-only world that paid the bills and the folks who found 'em already did the HARD work. Seeds just take up time and space if you are cropping. Most folks cropping don't have the luxury (and aren't THAT dense) to devote rooms to such a crap shoot. 

Enjoy that cash cropping while you can folks. It's all coming to an end within 5 years in all but the most stalwart right-wing concentration camps (States). 

Much respect to those with skills and lives beyond the plant. Some folks have better grows...for sure...but when You see they are on here 24/7...um...yeah....pretty fuckin sad.

What a wake up call it's gonna be for those cats. Oh, my. 

be safe out there folks!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Just had a buddy gift me a pack of orange cheddar.. cant find much info, anybody ran it?


Here they are bout three weeks from seed under a couple t5s


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 16, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Just have faith that Cannarado does know what he's doing....and that he wouldn't purposely/casually put out crap. Bottom line....shit happens. None of the genetics today are slam dunks for stability. There's just too much going on in the background of every damn strain out there today.
> 
> What's lost today is the spirit for the hunt. Like some folks here who are cash cropping...they have no real drive to dig in deep...their drive is merely to cash in quickly...time and time again. Today when folks don't find 10 keepers in a pack of 10 they do what we've seen here....which is attack the breeder. Unfortunately, what they have missed is that the folks >truly< growing commercially >are not< growing from seeds...because THEY KNOW seeds are a crap shoot. Duh. I never popped a seed one for over 15 (maybe 20!) years cus it was an elite-clone-only world that paid the bills and the folks who found 'em already did the HARD work. Seeds just take up time and space if you are cropping. Most folks cropping don't have the luxury (and aren't THAT dense) to devote rooms to such a crap shoot.
> 
> ...



I’m not a cash cropper I’m just doing this for myself... I’m just here to learn. I’m not sure if your aiming that statement at me or not but I’m in this for the long haul so get used to seeing me in this forum


----------



## quiescent (Oct 16, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> I’m not a cash cropper I’m just doing this for myself... I’m just here to learn. I’m not sure if your aiming that statement at me or not but I’m in this for the long haul so get used to seeing me in this forum


I think he's speaking in a generalized manner there, nobody specific.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 16, 2018)

The comment was not aimed at you Davos. There's no sin in cash cropping. (though time is running out for such things) Just stating facts. Most big ops are clone-based. It's faster and more reliable by far than seeds. 

Orange Cheddar sounds very tasty guys. I've ran Connoisseur Seeds Purple Cheddar and it is very tasty herb. Something I need to revisit, for sure.

I received 3 "Hyper Sally Cookies" as freebies awhile back and one is above ground for a look-see. Anyone run these? FWIW....I can't ever remember just running one seed...but with only 3 in the pack and no plans for taking clones/etc....as well as my overall luck with 'rado gear/strains...I figured I'd better save 2 back...just in case it was noteworthy.


----------



## Jhon77 (Oct 21, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> I agree. I have had overwhelmingly good experiences with rado gear. Haven't grown much of it myself, but a buddy runs his stuff almost exclusively and its always good shit. The last pack i ran (Sherb Valley) was a serious disappointment, but i can't bring myself to be too upset when i have seen and sampled so many winners. Can't win them all.


How many plants did you run?


----------



## NanoGadget (Oct 22, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> How many plants did you run?


5 total. A run with 1 and 2 runs of 2.


----------



## Jhon77 (Oct 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I received my replacement pack/s today too - Margalope and Roasted Garlic Margy.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed in the accidental pollination that happened with some of the East Cake packs but understand...shit happens. Rado was quick to replace these packs and very courteous in our correspondence.
> 
> ...





NanoGadget said:


> 5 total. A run with 1 and 2 runs of 2.


So one pack?


----------



## NanoGadget (Oct 22, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> So one pack?


That is correct.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 23, 2018)

IDENTIFICATION
=================================================

Date:October 2018
Strain: Tri Fi Pucker
Judge: Judy
Breeder: Cannarado
Grower: Yes..it was a grower!

=================================================
PHYSICAL EXAMINATION
=================================================


1. Visual Appeal: Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing-excellent. 8

2. Visible Trichomes: Rate the visible trichome content from 1-10 none-totally covered. 8

3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report.

Clear [ ] Cloudy [ x 50%] Amber [X 30%] Dark [X 20% ]

4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark.

Brown [ ] Green [X ] Gold [ ] Blue [ ] Grey [ ] White [ ] Red [ ] Rust [X ] Orange [ ] Purple [ ] Black [ ]

5. Bud density: [7 ] Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in their natural state leave this field blank.

6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence.
Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [ ] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] Floral [ ] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] 
Blueberry [ ] Fruit [ ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [X Lighter Fluid ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] 
Melon [ ] Pine [ ] Cedar [ X] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ]
Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ] 
Mold [ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] Musk [ ] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ] Leather [X NEW CAR smell] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]


7. Aroma [8 ] Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for best results.

8. Seed content [0] Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.

9. Weeks cured [2] If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. If desired repeat SSR after an additional two weeks of curing.

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS:
==================================================
THE SMOKE TEST
==================================================

Address these questions while smoking.

1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows:

Water pipe (enter bong, hooka, bubbler etc) [ ]
Vaporizer (enter the brand name) [ ]
Pipe (size-type, ie medium-glass) [ ]
Joint (enter brand of papers) [X Elements ]
Other (specify):

2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence.
Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [ ] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] Floral [ ]
Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [ ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [X Lighter Fluid] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ]
Cedar [X ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ] Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [X] Mold [ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ]
Musk [ ] Spice [X] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]

If appropriate return to this question after 5-10 minutes and mark
with X any unmarked descriptors for lingering aftertaste.

3. Taste [8] Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.

4. State of dryness [4] Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.

5. Smoke ability [8] Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.

6. Smoke expansion [6] Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS:

==================================================
FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
==================================================
Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.

1. Dosage [ ] Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.

2. Effect onset [ ] Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper.

3. Sativa influence [ ] Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.

4. Indica influence [ ] Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative, 
lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body.

5. Potency [7 ] Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.

6. Duration [ ] Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.

7. Tolerance build up [ ] Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.

8. Usability [ ] Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day. 
Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion.

Morning - wake up [9] Day - work [9] Evening - relax [9] Night - sleep [9] Good anytime you want a tasty, stoney smoke sesh...

9. Overall satisfaction [8] Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail.

10.Ability and conditions [ ] Rate your overall ability to judge from 1-10 low-high. Consider experience, strain familiarity, atmosphere, 
current tolerance and most importantly the condition and preparation of the sample.

11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this
strain a keeper for long term use. Yes [x] No [ ] (I don't keep moms/etc....but this is fine smoke and if I did...it would be a good one to share)

I didn't fill in a lot of the last part...so subjective to each person. Bottom line....it's good, tasty pot you'd be proud to pull out at most any party...and folks would be asking you where you got it.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 26, 2018)

grape pie back in stock. along with others at radogear


----------



## quiescent (Oct 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> grape pie back in stock. along with others at radogear


Only margy stuff in stock atm. Hoping I didn't miss the lemon tree stuff. Would love to get some grape pie in my life too but lemon skunk crosses and diesel are my thing lol.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 26, 2018)

Whoa, $80 for 6 seeds direct from rado? Funny how the price went up like that. Hopefully it's a generous 6 like it's currently a generous 10.

Some seedsherenow pricing... Smh


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 26, 2018)

yea, I looked at it wrong on IG, sorry bout that.

Some fresh goodies dropping on the Radogear website.. Frozen Margy packs are available now. Grape Pie and Lemon Tree Crosses are listed and will be going live very soon!


----------



## DoubleX5150 (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm thinking of buying some of these later tonight. Leaning towards the Lemon Tree feminized seeds. My question is growing straight from a feminized seed really that much better than buying clones? I can get clones for $25 at a local dispensary but wasn't really feeling any of their current selection. Cannarado has a really nice strain selection though, I'm definitely impressed by the things I'm reading about them.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 26, 2018)

I guess it depends on the source of your clones. 

You're definitely going to have a unique, highly desired plant out of a pack of the lemon tree stuff. If you're into concentrates I'd say a couple of packs would be great to add to your arsenal. 

With the way things are trending its not going to be a flavor of the month kind of a thing. It'll have staying power in most gardens imho.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 27, 2018)

Lemon tree drop is live .Only 3 lemon tree s1 left atm. I got a couple of them and a pack of lemon d.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 27, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Lemon tree drop is live .Only 3 lemon tree s1 left atm. I got a couple of them and a pack of lemon d.


nice score


----------



## quiescent (Oct 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> nice score


Literally just went to the tab on my tablet, it reloaded and showed an add to cart option. I'm sure there have been 16 year old boys keep it together for their first bedding better than me fumbling through the checkout process. Totally random but it worked out. 

Gonna gamble that I'll be able to get in on that grape pie in a few weeks. I've got a few grape pie crosses so I won't be missing out too much. Been so much shit dropping the past few months my want list keeps growing once I see some results.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 27, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Literally just went to the tab on my tablet, it reloaded and showed an add to cart option. I'm sure there have been 16 year old boys keep it together for their first bedding better than me fumbling through the checkout process. Totally random but it worked out.
> 
> Gonna gamble that I'll be able to get in on that grape pie in a few weeks. I've got a few grape pie crosses so I won't be missing out too much. Been so much shit dropping the past few months my want list keeps growing once I see some results.


Those grape pies are the ones everyone is clamoring for on IG, it seems.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 27, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Literally just went to the tab on my tablet, it reloaded and showed an add to cart option. I'm sure there have been 16 year old boys keep it together for their first bedding better than me fumbling through the checkout process. Totally random but it worked out.
> 
> Gonna gamble that I'll be able to get in on that grape pie in a few weeks. I've got a few grape pie crosses so I won't be missing out too much. Been so much shit dropping the past few months my want list keeps growing once I see some results.


Good score on those Lemon Trees. I remember you posting about being on the hunt for the LTs.
I missed out but I'm looking at that Banana Tree, Topanga Lemon, and Lemon Punch. I only need one or two packs because my wishlist is a mile long too.

I try to refrain from impulse buys but I know these will sell out if I don't get my ass in gear.


Anyone know of any promo codes...ya know...so I cant just get all three, lol


----------



## quiescent (Oct 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Those grape pies are the ones everyone is clamoring for on IG, it seems.


Yeah, that's what I was expecting. Hopefully there's enough to meet the demand. I wonder if he's gonna just restock his own site periodically or sell to other banks. Gonna try to get a few packs on the grape crosses but it's not a very adult decision.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good score on those Lemon Trees. I remember you posting about being on the hunt for the LTs.
> I missed out but I'm looking at that Banana Tree, Topanga Lemon, and Lemon Punch. I only need one or two packs because my wishlist is a mile long too.
> 
> I try to refrain from impulse buys but I know these will sell out if I don't get my ass in gear.
> ...


I think they'd all be great choices. The banana tree would definitely have some unique terps.

Most gear drops you can wait to make a decision but certain drops is like buying concert tickets through ticket master. Whether you get em or not you probably have a story.


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 29, 2018)

I got a package from cannarado today to make up for the TK91 S1s and did he ever make up for it he sent 3 packs of different lemon tree crosses and also a pack of wedding cake x sundae driver and a pack of sherbert x sundae driver. Has anyone ever heard of cannarado releasing two sundae driver crosses? But super pumped to pop any and all of them


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 29, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> I got a package from cannarado today to make up for the TK91 S1s and did he ever make up for it he sent 3 packs of different lemon tree crosses and also a pack of wedding cake x sundae driver and a pack of sherbert x sundae driver. Has anyone ever heard of cannarado releasing two sundae driver crosses? But super pumped to pop any and all of them


well done! I also see Lava Cake fems coming up soon, made from tissue culture, supposedly with phinnest. There must be a problem with the TK91's, guess I need to thank the mailman. lol.

Grape Pie drop comin, Boo!
Dropping Exclusively on the Radogear.com website on Halloween @ 4:20pm Pacific Time


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 29, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> I got a package from cannarado today to make up for the TK91 S1s and did he ever make up for it he sent 3 packs of different lemon tree crosses and also a pack of wedding cake x sundae driver and a pack of sherbert x sundae driver. Has anyone ever heard of cannarado releasing two sundae driver crosses? But super pumped to pop any and all of them


hes got a bunch of SD xs comin up.. Dont be surprised if it takes them a couple extra days to pop. Cuz said they must b fresh


----------



## Anothermeduser (Oct 29, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> I got a package from cannarado today to make up for the TK91 S1s and did he ever make up for it he sent 3 packs of different lemon tree crosses and also a pack of wedding cake x sundae driver and a pack of sherbert x sundae driver. Has anyone ever heard of cannarado releasing two sundae driver crosses? But super pumped to pop any and all of them


What was the scoop on the tk91s1 I got a pack of those, I thought they weren't in question


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 29, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> What was the scoop on the tk91s1 I got a pack of those, I thought they weren't in question


I grew 4 tk91 s1s from seed and 2 came up male and 1 hermie, only 1 real female


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> well done! I also see Lava Cake fems coming up soon, made from tissue culture, supposedly with phinnest. There must be a problem with the TK91's, guess I need to thank the mailman. lol.
> 
> Grape Pie drop comin, Boo!
> Dropping Exclusively on the Radogear.com website on Halloween @ 4:20pm Pacific Time


Thanks for posting that. Now I don't have to worry about sleeping through the drop


----------



## quiescent (Oct 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks for posting that. Now I don't have to worry about sleeping through the drop


No lie Sunday I was refreshing that page a bit too often. Think I'll try for a couple of packs of whatever's left on the fruity side of things. Don't really have GPS fatigue but I've been puffing on gas for years. The most fruity mom I grow every run is sour diesel x blueberry lol. Got some sick oni gear on deck to fix it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> No lie Sunday I was refreshing that page a bit too often. Think I'll try for a couple of packs of whatever's left on the fruity side of things. Don't really have GPS fatigue but I've been puffing on gas for years. The most fruity mom I grow every run is sour diesel x blueberry lol. Got some sick oni gear on deck to fix it.


haha, I kept the page open for two days hitting refresh each time I hopped back online.

I'm feeling the need for a little more variety lately too. I have some In House about to hit the bloom room with a few others and I'm thinking a couple packs from the GP line will go nicely right behind em. 



Everyone else awaiting the GP drop tomorrow night - "May the odds be evah in your favor"


----------



## reynescabruner (Oct 30, 2018)

Heared about Cannarado genetics just recently and seemed interesting, too. Glad I found this thread.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 30, 2018)

I see Rado has goji tree. That goji at no joke. Can't wait to see what the goji male I got will produce. I may just hit the east cake clones too. Fuck it and chuck it.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 31, 2018)

The grape pie drop is live!!!

For whatever reason I thought it was 420 pm Pacific time. I was just setting up tabs on the strains I wanted the most in my phone and look what happened. Didn't get in on the couple that I wanted the most but I "settled" on a couple packs of grape sundae.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

I had a feeling these would drop early so I stalked the page. I spent far too much but I'm pretty sure these will make for a good hunt.

Quiesent, which one did you miss out on? Sundae Drivers were gone fast but I did manage to get 6 packs of the others I wanted. Maybe they'll be available again or he'll have some non payers and throw them back up. Ya never know.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I had a feeling these would drop early so I stalked the page. I spent far too much but I'm pretty sure these will make for a good hunt.
> 
> Quiesent, which one did you miss out on? Sundae Drivers were gone fast but I did manage to get 6 packs of the others I wanted. Maybe they'll be available again or he'll have some non payers and throw them back up. Ya never know.


So apparently they dropped some at 4:20am and the rest will drop at 4:20pm. Why? I dunno. What actually dropped this morning? All that’s still available is the FloWhite x Grape Pie bx, which is a big thumbs down for me. Given that there’s over 70 packs left, seems like I’m not the only one who feels that way.


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> So apparently they dropped some at 4:20am and the rest will drop at 4:20pm. Why? I dunno. What actually dropped this morning? All that’s still available is the FloWhite x Grape Pie bx, which is a big thumbs down for me. Given that there’s over 70 packs left, seems like I’m not the only one who feels that way.


I ordered Sundae Grape a couple of hours ago, came for the Sundae Driver but didn’t make it on time. Waiting to see if I can score at 4:20


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 31, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> I ordered Sundae Grape a couple of hours ago, came for the Sundae Driver but didn’t make it on time. Waiting to see if I can score at 4:20


Sundae Driver isn’t dropping until 4:20pm apparently.

On IG it’s sounding like Cannarado pulled the remainder of the stock off the site. 

Yup. Just checked. Riesling had 79 packs remaining a few minutes ago and now it’s “out of stock”. Pretty sure everything remaining will be dropped again at 4:20pm.


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Sundae Driver isn’t dropping until 4:20pm apparently.


Oh ok . When I put in my order for Sundae Grape , the Driver had sold out next to it. Thank you, I’m holding off sending this MO until the next drop.


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 31, 2018)

How do you know sundae driver crosses are even coming


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 31, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> How do you know sundae driver crosses are even coming


He posted about them on IG. They’re going to be at Emerald cup. Sundae Driver fem crosses.


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 31, 2018)

Damn he has sundae driver reg seeds listed on his site but they are already out of stock. And he sent me wedding cake x sundae driver and sherbet x sundae driver I wondering they if are fem. I just 
Popped the wedding cake x sundae driver. Super pumped on this


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 31, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> Damn he has sundae driver reg seeds listed on his site but they are already out of stock. And he sent me wedding cake x sundae driver and sherbet x sundae driver I wondering they if are fem. I just
> Popped the wedding cake x sundae driver. Super pumped on this


The reg sundae drivers haven’t been dropped yet. They only dropped some of the Grape Pie reg line, and then pulled them. I’m guessing most crosses will be listed again at 4:20pm.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 31, 2018)

Is he gonna do more lemon tree s1?

Thats the only one I want but seems like so does everyone and their mothers too, lol.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 31, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> Damn he has sundae driver reg seeds listed on his site but they are already out of stock. And he sent me wedding cake x sundae driver and sherbet x sundae driver I wondering they if are fem. I just
> Popped the wedding cake x sundae driver. Super pumped on this


should be fem


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 31, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> Damn he has sundae driver reg seeds listed on his site but they are already out of stock. And he sent me wedding cake x sundae driver and sherbet x sundae driver I wondering they if are fem. I just
> Popped the wedding cake x sundae driver. Super pumped on this


Were these replacements for TK91s? If they were, you definitely made out well on them.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> So apparently they dropped some at 4:20am and the rest will drop at 4:20pm. Why? I dunno. What actually dropped this morning? All that’s still available is the FloWhite x Grape Pie bx, which is a big thumbs down for me. Given that there’s over 70 packs left, seems like I’m not the only one who feels that way.


I have no idea why they it did this way but my best guess would be to prevent the site from crashing? Or to make sure more people got more than one shot at the packs?
Everything dropped (except the SD I guess) but by the time I finished checking out Wedding Pie, Dubble Grape, Grape Dog D, and Pie Hole had sold out.

I picked up..
Wedding Pie
Nana Pie
Blueberry Shortcake
Grape Sundae
Blue Grapes 

Happy shopping guys  


​


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 31, 2018)

i dont really think everythign sold out like grape sundae and the rest...everything except a few strains were taken down.. i was watching them go 1-2 packs at a time then went from 86 to out of stock.. the sundae driver/biscotti/wedding pie/pie hoe are scheduled for 4:20 PST ... so you havent missed them yet. theyll be back up./


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

bmgnoot said:


> i dont really think everythign sold out like grape sundae and the rest...everything except a few strains were taken down.. i was watching them go 1-2 packs at a time then went from 86 to out of stock.. the sundae driver/biscotti/wedding pie/pie hoe are scheduled for 4:20 PST ... so you havent missed them yet. theyll be back up./


I didn't mean sold out as in "gone for good" but those 4 seem to go the quickest. Then a few other were going nearly as fast while other stock stood still.

just trying to give y'all a heads up for what appeared to be most sought after


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Is he gonna do more lemon tree s1?
> 
> Thats the only one I want but seems like so does everyone and their mothers too, lol.


I think that Banana Tree would put out even nicer cultivars. I have no rhyme or reason why I think that...they just seem like two varieties that would pair well. Might even be a lil better with some Goji added in


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Oct 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Were these replacements for TK91s? If they were, you definitely made out well on them.


Ya he sent those as well as 3 lemon tree fem packs .So he 100% made it up to me .But most pumped on the sundae driver crosses he sent me


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 31, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> Ya he sent those as well as 3 lemon tree fem packs .So he 100% made it up to me .But most pumped on the sundae driver crosses he sent me


Damn bro, all he sent me for my fukd off east cake pack was 1 pack of gmo x frozen margy. Id would have much rather gotten just a single lemon tree pack. But so far my 2east cakes are fem and i havent seen balls yet.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn bro, all he sent me for my fukd off east cake pack was 1 pack of gmo x frozen margy. Id would have much rather gotten just a single lemon tree pack. But so far my 2east cakes are fem and i havent seen balls yet.


Was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have no idea why they it did this way but my best guess would be to prevent the site from crashing? Or to make sure more people got more than one shot at the packs?
> Everything dropped (except the SD I guess) but by the time I finished checking out Wedding Pie, Dubble Grape, Grape Dog D, and Pie Hole had sold out.
> 
> I picked up..
> ...


Nice snags. I’m hoping to get Wedding Pie, Grape Sundae or Grape 33 myself. Gonna have to try to make an order while out trick or treating with the kid. I’m guessing I’ll run into problems.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have no idea why they it did this way but my best guess would be to prevent the site from crashing? Or to make sure more people got more than one shot at the packs?
> Everything dropped (except the SD I guess) but by the time I finished checking out Wedding Pie, Dubble Grape, Grape Dog D, and Pie Hole had sold out.
> 
> I picked up..
> ...


I’m not a big spender, but I did grab Blueberry Shortcake.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 31, 2018)

And just as I thought. Server errors. These seedbanks really need to hire tech guys to set things up. There’s really no excuse for sites to crash like this anymore. Oh well.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> And just as I thought. Server errors. These seedbanks really need to hire tech guys to set things up. There’s really no excuse for sites to crash like this anymore. Oh well.


Its loading fine for me but nothing is available.
I somehow doubt every cross sold out in less than 30min?
Keep hitting that refresh button


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 31, 2018)

posted on IG two pack limit per person and 48 minutes ago they said in twenty minutes and folks are lettin em know nothing was available at 420 or now. lol. Ope, just the sundae driver and biscotti one are limit two


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

Holy shit those Biscottis and Sundays went fast!


----------



## quiescent (Oct 31, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m not a big spender, but I did grab Blueberry Shortcake.


I halfway regret not getting a couple packs of that instead. More modern blueberry for sure. Nice grab.


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Holy shit those Biscottis and Sundays went fast!


I had sundae driver in my cart it like crashed when it refreshed the top said it was no longer available. I sat here since 4:20 refreshing the page. Sad now


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> posted on IG two pack limit per person and 48 minutes ago they said in twenty minutes and folks are lettin em know nothing was available at 420 or now. lol. Ope, just the sundae driver and biscotti one are limit two


Did you get anything Bodyne? 
I really wanted a Biscotti but couldn't bring myself to spend any more.



LubdaNugs said:


> I’m not a big spender, but I did grab Blueberry Shortcake.


That's gonna be the first one I look through. Should be lots of blueberry terpiness in those.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> I had sundae driver in my cart it like crashed when it refreshed the top said it was no longer available. I sat here since 4:20 refreshing the page. Sad now


Aww, that sucks. Def. too many checkout pages to go through


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> And just as I thought. Server errors. These seedbanks really need to hire tech guys to set things up. There’s really no excuse for sites to crash like this anymore. Oh well.


How bout you Jay. Did you manage to snag some treats for yourself


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its loading fine for me but nothing is available.
> I somehow doubt every cross sold out in less than 30min?


I think it may have been loading cached versions for a while.

Finally just gave up and left for trick or treating with the kiddo. Figured I’d see if it would actually load on my phone after a bit, and managed to snag one of the last Wedding Pie packs along with Grape Sundae. Those were the two I most wanted so I’m happy with that.

To Cannarado’s credit, they have a lot of packs available. None of the preorder or limited run stuff.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 31, 2018)

IG folks sayin it was like only 50 packs or so, give or take, not sure if thats true, many didn't get what they wanted, folks already reselling any extra packs for no telling what on there, lol


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 31, 2018)

got a grape biscotti, sundae driver, 2x wedding pie.. did alright. debated to the last second a grape sundae but figured id spent too much already.. will be an epic pheno hunt for sure. plannign to do them all at once.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I think it may have been loading cached versions for a while.
> 
> Finally just gave up and left for trick or treating with the kiddo. Figured I’d see if it would actually load on my phone after a bit, and managed to snag one of the last Wedding Pie packs along with Grape Sundae. Those were the two I most wanted so I’m happy with that.


After thinking it through, I think the odds of finding solid keepers are better in those two packs rather than a single pack of Sunday Driver for the same price. 
Kinda glad they sold out before I got too trigger happy



Bodyne said:


> IG folks sayin it was like only 50 packs or so, give or take, not sure if thats true, many didn't get what they wanted, folks already reselling any extra packs for no telling what on there, lol


Like Black Friday resellers snagging up all the Xbox1s to resell on eBay yrs ago. Those dirty scoundrels!


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Aww, that sucks. Def. too many checkout pages to go through


I’m going to be grateful for the Grape Sundae I managed to get earlier today. It’s better than nothing, might get lucky.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 31, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I halfway regret not getting a couple packs of that instead. More modern blueberry for sure. Nice grab.


I was tempted by a few of the other crosses, but I’m a sucker for blueberry.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Did you get anything Bodyne?
> I really wanted a Biscotti but couldn't bring myself to spend any more.
> 
> 
> That's gonna be the first one I look through. Should be lots of blueberry terpiness in those.


I’ll be adjusting my schedule to fit them in, super excited for these.


----------



## Site (Nov 1, 2018)

managed to get blueberry shortcake, grape gelee and grape sundae....was hoping to get the sundae driver but as people have said I can afford 2 packs of the others for the price of that so fuck it...

it was a mission to get it sorted to come to the UK but luckily my brothers wife is sorting it all out and taking delivery before posting them out to me...cant wait to go on a hunt in those packs though...gonna be the first time ive gone on a proper pheno hunt and kept some mothers going...hopefully it will be a nice introduction having them over in the uk as well...never going to have an opportunity to try the strains unless I get my arse over to America again!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Did you get anything Bodyne?
> I really wanted a Biscotti but couldn't bring myself to spend any more.
> 
> 
> That's gonna be the first one I look through. Should be lots of blueberry terpiness in those.


can't afford his beans on disability, lol, I wish. At least I can watch.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 1, 2018)

Does anyone know when the "Cherry Fucker" was released (or have grown it)? How about WTF is in "Cherry Drop"? Is it another "Cherry" Pie cross...or something that actually tastes like cherries?


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Nov 1, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> At the end of the day with certain crosses you would expect to hermie more depending on how long you have been growing. Tk91 so Triangle Kush &Chem91 both female clone onlys to start with and somehow turned into a female, for pollen to be used on other clone onlys. Nahh Boss, you could have seen that a mile away that, those would be hermie prone. His other crosses not so much, perhaps a few.
> 
> The New MargY line will be interesting too as he is calling this a regular line.
> 
> P.S: Many Breeders work and stabilize there lines, you make it seem like this is not the case.



For future reference are their any other strains that are known to hermie? For instance in cannarado's lemon tree drop I'm wondering what crosses are known to hermie? How do you know if a strain is clone only or not?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 1, 2018)

Site said:


> managed to get blueberry shortcake, grape gelee and grape sundae....was hoping to get the sundae driver but as people have said I can afford 2 packs of the others for the price of that so fuck it...
> 
> it was a mission to get it sorted to come to the UK but luckily my brothers wife is sorting it all out and taking delivery before posting them out to me...cant wait to go on a hunt in those packs though...gonna be the first time ive gone on a proper pheno hunt and kept some mothers going...hopefully it will be a nice introduction having them over in the uk as well...never going to have an opportunity to try the strains unless I get my arse over to America again!


I was a bit relieved that the Sundae Drivers were sold out when I finally got on. At twice the cost of the other packs, it would’ve been a rough decision. I’m also personally more excited about the Grape Sundaes, hoping they’ll throw some heavy Grape Pie phenos, having Grape Pie on both sides.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 1, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> For future reference are their any other strains that are known to hermie? For instance in cannarado's lemon tree drop I'm wondering what crosses are known to hermie? How do you know if a strain is clone only or not?


I mean if you have been on the forums for years, you would have read from different breeders and people online what clones have been passed, ex triangle kush, or the white. Right now cannarado is pumping out so much stuff and making hybrids or hybrids. 
Lets see how well his new stuff does.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 1, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> For future reference are their any other strains that are known to hermie? For instance in cannarado's lemon tree drop I'm wondering what crosses are known to hermie? How do you know if a strain is clone only or not?


You're gonna have to get familiar with google and the search functions on the various forums. This place is more active currently but I suggest icmag for information.

There's not enough time in the day for us to wax poetically about every strain out there. Search the strains that you're interested in, always nice to see a grow or two from start to finish if possible.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I was a bit relieved that the Sundae Drivers were sold out when I finally got on. At twice the cost of the other packs, it would’ve been a rough decision. I’m also personally more excited about the Grape Sundaes, hoping they’ll throw some heavy Grape Pie phenos, having Grape Pie on both sides.


That’s a great way of looking at it!! GP on both sides..... I’m even happier with my Grape Sundae, not even sweating the Driver now. Thanks @jayblaze710


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> For future reference are their any other strains that are known to hermie? For instance in cannarado's lemon tree drop I'm wondering what crosses are known to hermie? How do you know if a strain is clone only or not?


https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Lemon_Tree/Unknown_or_Legendary/
https://en.seedfinder.eu/database/breeder/Cannarado_Genetics/familytree/ (not updated with recent strains but good info nonetheless)

This is the drop down list for "elite clones"
I had to click on a strain to copy the link so I choose GSC but there's a decent size list.
https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Girl_Scout_Cookies/Clone_Only_Strains/

Or just do a broad search and start reading. If you're just getting into it, its a lot to take in but seedfinder should provide you at least some short cuts to your research.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 4, 2018)

Orange Daiquiri


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2018)

Of the 2 east cakes I have flowering, about 2weeks in, the lankier one is looking like itll be the frostier of the 2. These clones suffered a bit from the move during inspection so they wont perform 100% so just a rough idea of what they can do. Ill get pics when the form a little more.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 6, 2018)

Holy shit...Grape Sundae just sold on IG auction for $350. That is nuts. The packs just dropped last Wednesday, I haven’t even seen a grow of any of the Grape Pie regs yet, and people are ready to throw down hundreds on them. 

Plus, Cannarado still has plenty of Grape Pie regs on his site. Last I checked they still had packs of Banana OG, Thin Mint, Sunset Sherbet, Lemon G, Cherry Pie and plenty of others crossed with his Grape Pie bx male.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Holy shit...Grape Sundae just sold on IG auction for $350. That is nuts. The packs just dropped last Wednesday, I haven’t even seen a grow of any of the Grape Pie regs yet, and people are ready to throw down hundreds on them.
> 
> Plus, Cannarado still has plenty of Grape Pie regs on his site. Last I checked they still had packs of Banana OG, Thin Mint, Sunset Sherbet, Lemon G, Cherry Pie and plenty of others crossed with his Grape Pie bx male.


Geez, that's quite a hike from a few days ago. I can only imagine what those Grape Biscotti and Sundae Drivers will go for in the coming weeks.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Geez, that's quite a hike from a few days ago. I can only imagine what those Grape Biscotti and Sundae Drivers will go for in the coming weeks.


Lots of folks hoping rado didn't keep that male again


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Holy shit...Grape Sundae just sold on IG auction for $350. That is nuts. The packs just dropped last Wednesday, I haven’t even seen a grow of any of the Grape Pie regs yet, and people are ready to throw down hundreds on them.
> 
> Plus, Cannarado still has plenty of Grape Pie regs on his site. Last I checked they still had packs of Banana OG, Thin Mint, Sunset Sherbet, Lemon G, Cherry Pie and plenty of others crossed with his Grape Pie bx male.


I’m not surprised, last time a pack of Sundae Driver went for 2500$ to Garden Godz on seedser’s palace Instagram auction. People are not playing lol.


----------



## bubbahaze (Nov 7, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> I’m not surprised, last time a pack of Sundae Driver went for 2500$ to Garden Godz on seedser’s palace Instagram auction. People are not playing lol.


It's not better than the Mac and I wouldn't pay that much for the Mac


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 7, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> It's not better than the Mac and I wouldn't pay that much for the Mac


I’ve smoked both followers and nothing beats Sundae Driver #19 except Gelato #41 imo, that Mac wasn’t what I expected. Btw both flowers were purchased from the Jungle Boys, this will be my first grow from his GP line.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 7, 2018)

Am I the only person not all that impressed by mac1? Ive seen better looking cuts that you can actually breed without worrying about herm offspring. Maybe if I smoked it my opinion would change but Cap can keep his crybaby cut, imo, I want nothing to do with it after reading all Caps drama over it.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

lol, how can you judge a cut by not smoking it? That seems to be the kicker, too many good reports and good smoke reports on IG about it, may not be a breeder. Only thing I see cap get dramatic about is the LA dudes selling eighths for 100 and he just claimed he thought that was bullshit. Then they tried to mouth him back and he set em straight on exactly how they got the cut and he don't care, but that price is too high, etc. Im startin to like the guy. If people like Matt Riot and think he's a god, then I'll take my chances with Cap, he states all the time that jaws bred and found the mom, and he found the dad out of how many seeds. Can't be bad with all the folks making strains with the mac male. He talks like he's a grower, not a breeder, another plus in my book. JMHO


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 11, 2018)

Didn’t take long to get The Grape Sundae


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> lol, how can you judge a cut by not smoking it? That seems to be the kicker, too many good reports and good smoke reports on IG about it, may not be a breeder. Only thing I see cap get dramatic about is the LA dudes selling eighths for 100 and he just claimed he thought that was bullshit. Then they tried to mouth him back and he set em straight on exactly how they got the cut and he don't care, but that price is too high, etc. Im startin to like the guy. If people like Matt Riot and think he's a god, then I'll take my chances with Cap, he states all the time that jaws bred and found the mom, and he found the dad out of how many seeds. Can't be bad with all the folks making strains with the mac male. He talks like he's a grower, not a breeder, another plus in my book. JMHO


I've seen dude constantly bitching and crying about his mac. Like I said ain't smoke it and could careless how many people love it and screaming it from the mountain tops. Its a hard pass for me. I'll let other folks have it, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 12, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> View attachment 4231642
> Didn’t take long to get The Grape Sundae


That was quick. Just got my tracking number the other day, but with the long weekend it’s probably not even on its way yet.

Are those some freebies I see?!


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've seen dude constantly bitching and crying about his mac. Like I said ain't smoke it and could careless how many people love it and screaming it from the mountain tops. Its a hard pass for me. I'll let other folks have it, that's all I'm saying.


You're not missing out. I've tried it and a good batch of Plat. GSC or Dosidos still blows it out of the water. Specifically the MAC1 or MAC is a looker but lacked terps and tasted more like a White cross than a greasy cookie, and I got some straight from Cap's dispensary.
Pics attached for proof, of course.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 12, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> You're not missing out. I've tried it and a good batch of Plat. GSC or Dosidos still blows it out of the water. Specifically the MAC1 or MAC is a looker but lacked terps and tasted more like a White cross than a greasy cookie, and I got some straight from Cap's dispensary.
> Pics attached for proof, of course.


Damn.. I was hoping that wasnt the case. I was never as enamored with the white as a lot of folks were. That MAC looks like a fukn beast on most every pic I see lol


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 12, 2018)

Posted this in the CVS thread but figured I'd share here as well. 

The bottom 3 in this photo are 'rado Pucker OG squishes. L to R....temp/time...... 200/120...212/120....220/135. Approx 1.3 to 1.6 g per 7 gram squish depending on time/temp. (Top left, CVS LVTK and Tennessee Kush#2)

160 mic bags. Packing in whole buds. Any tips/recs welcomed. Just starting out and am just winging it from bits and pieces of info I've gleaned from the Net/vids/etc.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> That was quick. Just got my tracking number the other day, but with the long weekend it’s probably not even on its way yet.
> 
> Are those some freebies I see?!


Yes Sir, it’s about 15 in the free pack and the same with the Grape Sundae. I knew we would get some from the Apple Juice line.... I had my fingers crossed for Ruby Frost lol . Beans arrived on a Sunday and that’s a first for me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 12, 2018)

Been tracking mine like a hawk.


Stiickygreen said:


> Posted this in the CVS thread but figured I'd share here as well.
> 
> The bottom 3 in this photo are 'rado Pucker OG squishes. L to R....temp/time...... 200/120...212/120....220/135. Approx 1.3 to 1.6 g per 7 gram squish depending on time/temp. (Top left, CVS LVTK and Tennessee Kush#2)
> 
> ...


I don't have any tips to share but I'd smoke the shit out that


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> Yes Sir, it’s about 15 in the free pack and the same with the Grape Sundae. I knew we would get some from the Apple Juice line.... I had my fingers crossed for Ruby Frost lol . Beans arrived on a Sunday and that’s a first for me.


Lol, I got ruby frost for freebies when he gave out birthday freebies. I unfortunately dont like rootbeer soda and at first was disappointed but I doubt theyll taste like rootbeer though, lol. Should be a nice mix.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lol, I got ruby frost for freebies when he gave out birthday freebies. I unfortunately dont like rootbeer soda and at first was disappointed but I doubt theyll taste like rootbeer though, lol. Should be a nice mix.


You’re lucky !! I think it will be something special in there and I agree about the root beer taste lol.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 13, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> View attachment 4231642
> Didn’t take long to get The Grape Sundae


Mine came today.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Mine came today.View attachment 4232608


Were some of your freebies sort of pale green? Like 5/6 of mine are. They’re arriving quickly.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 13, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> Were some of your freebies sort of pale green? Like 5/6 of mine are. They’re arriving quickly.


Yep, they look a touch premature. I hope they germinate, but time will tell.


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 14, 2018)

Does anyone know the flowering times of Apple Juice lines.... I have 4 Juices n Apple Chem.. Will post my Apple Chems. 2 of them are 41 days in and other is 31 days. Its looking like 56 to 60 days to me ,but any info would help


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 16, 2018)

Just went to my mail box and found my package from Rado had arrived. Came back in the house all..


Blue Grapes, Banana Tree, and BB Shortcake up first



Oh yeah, forgot to add that upon dumping everything out on my table a single little seed fell from the bottom of the bag. My best guess would be an extra Ultra Sour x Apple Juice probably stuck to someones hand or the wrapper when they were doing up freebies but since I'm not 100% on that I'm going to germ it with these others. I figured fate helped make it this far it deserves a chance to shine.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

see a lot of guys talkin bout his sours and his apple juices lubs, nice one.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 16, 2018)

I noticed the freebies looked a touch pale too but I think some seeds just come out that way? Could be related to genetics or health of the mother?

Just for reference or for those that havent opened their packs, most have extras, the regs up to 13 seeds and fems up to 8. 
.

I'll report on viability as I go. I have to stagger them in but so far I've thrown down 18 in total.

Lookin forward to the updates and grow pics in here


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I noticed the freebies looked a touch pale too but I think some seeds just come out that way? Could be related to genetics or health of the mother?
> 
> Just for reference or for those that havent opened their packs, most have extras, the regs up to 13 seeds and fems up to 8.
> .
> ...


whatcha get for freebies?

Didnt they used to be 10-12 fems in a pack

edit: Just checked and my fem packs came with 10-12 in the past


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 16, 2018)

I was about to buy some Cannarado. Then I got fucked up and forgot about it. But I will.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> whatcha get for freebies?
> 
> Didnt they used to be 10-12 fems in a pack
> 
> edit: Just checked and my fem packs came with 10-12 in the past


I'd have to look but I think on the site they're listed as 6+ for fems and 10 for regs? I didn't check the earlier packs I have.
The freebie are Ultra Sour x Apple Juice x2. You're welcome to a pack if you're interested in em Pie.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 17, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> I was about to buy some Cannarado. Then I got fucked up and forgot about it. But I will.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'd have to look but I think on the site they're listed as 6+ for fems and 10 for regs? I didn't check the earlier packs I have.
> The freebie are Ultra Sour x Apple Juice x2. You're welcome to a pack if you're interested in em Pie.


My east cakes came with 12-13.

Ill be interested in how those ultra sour x aj turn out. Sound nice.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 17, 2018)

holy shamoli, anyone seeing what those Rado packs are bringin on IG in auctions, putting the MAC to shame, I swear I wish I could be like that and buy 6 packs of Rado gear or buy one for 500 on IG, lmfao. IG also has many grows showing those apple juice crosses can't hardly find any complaints.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 17, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> holy shamoli, anyone seeing what those Rado packs are bringin on IG in auctions, putting the MAC to shame, I swear I wish I could be like that and buy 6 packs of Rado gear or buy one for 500 on IG, lmfao. IG also has many grows showing those apple juice crosses can't hardly find any complaints.


Where are the auctions you’re seeing? I already have what I want, but curiosity is killing this cat.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Where are the auctions you’re seeing? I already have what I want, but curiosity is killing this cat.


@csa_1.0, @csa_3.0 and @ogseedauction are the ones I’m familiar with. Ogseedauction has a pack of Grape Nana up right now....but there are still a few packs on radogear.com for a cheaper price. I’ve also seen Bodhi packs being auctioned for more than at a seedbank...and the packs are still in stock. Who are these people bidding on this stuff?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> @csa_1.0, @csa_3.0 and @ogseedauction are the ones I’m familiar with. Ogseedauction has a pack of Grape Nana up right now....but there are still a few packs on radogear.com for a cheaper price. I’ve also seen Bodhi packs being auctioned for more than at a seedbank...and the packs are still in stock. Who are these people bidding on this stuff?


The ignorance of this is beyond my understanding.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'd have to look but I think on the site they're listed as 6+ for fems and 10 for regs? I didn't check the earlier packs I have.
> The freebie are Ultra Sour x Apple Juice x2. You're welcome to a pack if you're interested in em Pie.


I really appreciate the offer Tang.. You're a truly wonderful human being


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I really appreciate the offer Tang.. You're a truly wonderful human being


Aww. Right back atcha.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 17, 2018)

I gotta go check these auctions out now...


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 17, 2018)

About to start week 7....Apple Juice


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 18, 2018)

seen orders being canceled, not sundae driver or the biscotti. I'd say they seen what was happening on the IG auctions and strainly and are gonna try to figure out a way to try and stop folks from doin the price gouging. Not sure, just seen the announcement.

Orders are being canceled this week!! NO Sundae Driver or Grape Biscotti are on the chopping block.. There will be more Sundae Driver crosses hitting the site in late December.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> seen orders being canceled, not sundae driver or the biscotti. I'd say they seen what was happening on the IG auctions and strainly and are gonna try to figure out a way to try and stop folks from doin the price gouging. Not sure, just seen the announcement.
> 
> Orders are being canceled this week!! NO Sundae Driver or Grape Biscotti are on the chopping block.. There will be more Sundae Driver crosses hitting the site in late December.


Most likely those were non-payment cancellations. I think you had to get payment to them within 10 days.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Most likely those were non-payment cancellations. I think you had to get payment to them within 10 days.


thanks man, I just tryin to report the news, you make more sense than me. lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> thanks man, I just tryin to report the news, you make more sense than me. lol


It was in the instructions I got from them when I ordered.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 18, 2018)

When I ordered the lemon tree drop it said 30 days but on the grape pie stuff it said 14.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 18, 2018)

quiescent said:


> When I ordered the lemon tree drop it said 30 days but on the grape pie stuff it said 14.


Which Lemon Tree crosses did you go with? I just mailed payment for a pack each of Black Lemon Cake and Topanga Lemon or Lemon Topanga, whichever it is.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 18, 2018)

I got 2 packs of the s1, a pack of lemon d and I have payment for scampi on the way among other things.  

Looking for a nice commercial type plant that will do well as extracts. Also planning to make some crosses with roasted garlic margy so as many fuely, fruity strains I can get the better. Thinking about looking for my own plants that I can fill my own vape cartridges with.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 18, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I got 2 packs of the s1, a pack of lemon d and I have payment for scampi on the way among other things.
> 
> Looking for a nice commercial type plant that will do well as extracts. Also planning to make some crosses with roasted garlic margy so as many fuely, fruity strains I can get the better. Thinking about looking for my own plants that I can fill my own vape cartridges with.


lmk when you get to chuckin.. I may have something in the library that could be fun


----------



## quiescent (Nov 18, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lmk when you get to chuckin.. I may have something in the library that could be fun


Probably about a year or so unfortunately. Gotta sort through the female stock first, in no real rush tbh. 

Have a whole mess of oni and green team gear to sort through soon. There's a couple flavors that I got 3 packs of so there's a chance I pick a few males to make some magic. I'll have enough to share. I'll probably post it on the chucker's thread when they're ready if I find a few females worth going for a couple runs at least and see if I can find possible "brothers" to express similar traits.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

I wish I had room to run several packs at once and do one big hunt. For now I've gotta settle for staggering in half packs. 
I'll be cheering you bigger growers on from the sidelines though.

Quick germ update: Less than 48hrs and I'm 15/18.
Great viability so far with these. The BB Shortcakes and Banana Trees cracked within 12 hrs.


----------



## SouthShoreSeeds (Nov 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> seen orders being canceled, not sundae driver or the biscotti. I'd say they seen what was happening on the IG auctions and strainly and are gonna try to figure out a way to try and stop folks from doin the price gouging. Not sure, just seen the announcement.
> 
> Orders are being canceled this week!! NO Sundae Driver or Grape Biscotti are on the chopping block.. There will be more Sundae Driver crosses hitting the site in late December.


Auctions can def get out of control. Same with strainly sometimes. I've seen packs on strainly in the thousands.


----------



## Og grumble (Nov 19, 2018)

SouthShoreSeeds said:


> Auctions can def get out of control. Same with strainly sometimes. I've seen packs on strainly in the thousands.


Word. I have seen some pretty outrageous prices on strainly too. I've found some good shit on there too tho.


----------



## SouthShoreSeeds (Nov 19, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Word. I have seen some pretty outrageous prices on strainly too. I've found some good shit on there too tho.


Yea its a pretty cool site. Ill be throwing some crosses up on there pretty soon. Im trying to get a cannarado strain called fatso to do some work with but its about as rare as some real old school skunk.


----------



## Og grumble (Nov 19, 2018)

Dude fatso is extinct. I saw a pack on strainly for $500 but it was gone quick.


----------



## SouthShoreSeeds (Nov 19, 2018)

I would have grabbed it too lol. I got fatso a long time ago in denver and I've been looking for a cut or seeds ever since.


----------



## SouthShoreSeeds (Nov 19, 2018)

It smells like halitosis for real like some real stank ass morning breath halitosis as fuck lol


----------



## Site (Nov 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I wish I had room to run several packs at once and do one big hunt. For now I've gotta settle for staggering in half packs.
> I'll be cheering you bigger growers on from the sidelines though.
> 
> Quick germ update: Less than 48hrs and I'm 15/18.
> Great viability so far with these. The BB Shortcakes and Banana Trees cracked within 12 hrs.


good to hear...I cannot wait for these blueberry shortcakes...will receive my seeds in the uk in a few weeks and my pheno hunt will begin...hoping the grape sundae and grape gelee produce some lovely plants as well...be the first time ive actually hunted through packs to get a keeper for a mother...


----------



## quiescent (Nov 19, 2018)

Any info on the pacifier used in the apple juice crosses?


----------



## SouthShoreSeeds (Nov 19, 2018)

Site said:


> good to hear...I cannot wait for these blueberry shortcakes...will receive my seeds in the uk in a few weeks and my pheno hunt will begin...hoping the grape sundae and grape gelee produce some lovely plants as well...be the first time ive actually hunted through packs to get a keeper for a mother...


My homie has the grape sunday he said he found a couple keepers in the one pack so you should be straight.


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 19, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Any info on the pacifier used in the apple juice crosses?


What is Apple Juice anyway? I have the Apple Chem and 4Juices


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 19, 2018)

SouthShoreSeeds said:


> My homie has the grape sunday he said he found a couple keepers in the one pack so you should be straight.


How’d he get it already? I haven’t seen any grows of the reg Grape Pie crosses yet.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 19, 2018)

Shady5388 said:


> What is Apple Juice anyway? I have the Apple Chem and 4Juices


from Rado:
AJ is an orange sour apple bx I’ve been working. The OSA coming from the original Obs Ojb drop. I outcrossed it with Karma's TripleKush which I called Koolaid Kush. Then picked a male and put it back to my OSA gal . Smells and tastes like some Treetop


----------



## SouthShoreSeeds (Nov 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> How’d he get it already? I haven’t seen any grows of the reg Grape Pie crosses yet.


He's friends with dude so he gets hella testers. ( @oggrumble and even he cant get me fatso lol) He runs a huge med grow in AZ and he gets to travel the country meeting breeders and getting excusive genetics. Pretty fuckin dope. Ive been thinking about moving down there and working with him but arizona is so hot and colorado is not lol


----------



## Site (Nov 20, 2018)

SouthShoreSeeds said:


> My homie has the grape sunday he said he found a couple keepers in the one pack so you should be straight.


good news to hear! I think there is 10 regs in a pack so hopefully I get a nice ratio of male to females and can get some good mothers going...got 3 packs to sort through so touch wood!


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 20, 2018)

Site said:


> good news to hear! I think there is 10 regs in a pack so hopefully I get a nice ratio of male to females and can get some good mothers going...got 3 packs to sort through so touch wood!


15 in a pack.


----------



## Site (Nov 20, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> 15 in a pack.


oh 15! I thought it said 10 seeds in the reg packs.....I barely have the room for 10 let alone 15!

what I don't wanna do is grow out say half of them...find a few good phenos...not grow the rest out but in the other half there is an absolute keeper and i ever know....what have I done for myself...gonna have 2 years of constant searching now!


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 20, 2018)

Site said:


> oh 15! I thought it said 10 seeds in the reg packs.....I barely have the room for 10 let alone 15!
> 
> what I don't wanna do is grow out say half of them...find a few good phenos...not grow the rest out but in the other half there is an absolute keeper and i ever know....what have I done for myself...gonna have 2 years of constant searching now!


I opened my Grape Sundae, it had 15 seeds in the pack. Other packs I have by him had 15 as well. Good stuff, good luck hunting!!!


----------



## Site (Nov 20, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> I opened my Grape Sundae, it had 15 seeds in the pack. Other packs I have by him had 15 as well. Good stuff, good luck hunting!!!


ah fantastic but I think I will have to run half then try the other half at a second stage...gonna be tough! I usually only run 4 at a time so gonna need to do a few more each time...will hopefully whittle the numbers down when males are found...


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 20, 2018)

Site said:


> ah fantastic but I think I will have to run half then try the other half at a second stage...gonna be tough! I usually only run 4 at a time so gonna need to do a few more each time...will hopefully whittle the numbers down when males are found...


Half is good , I’m sure you’ll find more than one keeper too.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 20, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> Half is good , I’m sure you’ll find more than one keeper too.


Have you started yours yet? I didn't open mine...figured you, jay, and a couple others would do good reports on them so I went with a couple of the less popular (if that's even a thing with these crosses)
That's really cool if they contain 15 seeds.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 20, 2018)

A few pics of East Cake. Getting real close to chop day. Sorry for the massive pics. Should've resized them.

 

 

 

 

I might have to dig back into this pack and see what else can be found in there.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Have you started yours yet? I didn't open mine...figured you, jay, and a couple others would do good reports on them so I went with a couple of the less popular (if that's even a thing with these crosses)
> That's really cool if they contain 15 seeds.


Not yet. I’m about a week or so from finishing up my current grow, then I’ll pop these . Which strain did you choose? They were all nice crosses imo.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> A few pics of East Cake. Getting real close to chop day. Sorry for the massive pics. Should've resized them.
> 
> View attachment 4236221
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 20, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> Not yet. I’m about a week or so from finishing up my current grow, then I’ll pop these . Which strain did you choose? They were all nice crosses imo.


I went with Blue Cookies. So far all but 1 from 5 seeds have come up and Blueberry Shortcake- all 5 of those are peaking up through the soil too.
I also threw down some Banana Tree. They cracked in less than 12 hrs and 2 have already started to lose their shell.

I have a few seeds of the Margys going too. Not much to see yet but I'll throw up some pics soon.

I germed some older stuff a month or so ago and had dismal germ rates (some were pushing 5yrs old) so I always love to see fresh seeds eager to show off their vigor. 


Lola Grows said:


> Very nice


Thanks! I kinda wish I'd grabbed a couple clones from this one.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 20, 2018)

glad to hear no herms on your East Cakes, gonna make a man wonder bout them herm and male reports, just sayin, lol. 4/4 of the TK91' up and goin too, so Im pretty happy too. I got twenty seedlings up and got my labels mixed up, so this will be an interesting round. I do kinda know i threw the females on one side of tent and the regs on the other, lol. I made sure I know the TK91's, but there's Lemon Crashers in there, Banana Kush S1s, Banana Kush x CD fems, and I got one Mac f2 up and goin, the rest are Bad Dawgs SoCalMaster x LBL and Amos's NYC Coppers. I think I can tell the difference once they really get with it. 

@quiescent, spent hrs looking for that pacifier strain x with the apple juice, can find a hunnert reports of guys saying they really look forward to the cross, can see a bunch of them packs, I cant find one iota per the lineage of pacifier in comments, even sent emails, lol. I wonder if its not Pacifica strain he played with or just something diff altogether. Now its under my skin, I won't quit till I find out what it is, lol


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I went with Blue Cookies. So far all put 1 from 5 seeds has come up and Blueberry Shortcake. All 5 of those are peaking up through the soil too.
> I also threw down some Banana Tree. They cracked in less than 12 hrs and 2 have already started to lose their shell.
> 
> I have a few seeds of the Margys going too. Not much to see yet but I'll throw up some pics soon.
> ...


That Blueberry Shortcake just might be the next big thing. I’m excited to see what growers report back. Seems like all his beans pop and the regulars have a high female to male ratio. I have some of those freebies from the Apple Juice line about to finish and they’re impressive. Looking forward to those pics, that Rainbow Margy sounds extra nice along with a few others from that line. Your strain choices are definitely on point.


----------



## Site (Nov 20, 2018)

Im glad im not the only one who saw the blueberry shortcake and thought that one sounds like the best one there...i wont have mine for a month or two as my brothers wife has to return home from work in africa then send them to me. .... so gonna need to follow you guys if your putting any journals up!


----------



## SouthShoreSeeds (Nov 20, 2018)

Site said:


> good news to hear! I think there is 10 regs in a pack so hopefully I get a nice ratio of male to females and can get some good mothers going...got 3 packs to sort through so touch wood!


Yea dude out of 3 packs you'll probably find a couple really good ones.


----------



## SouthShoreSeeds (Nov 20, 2018)

Site said:


> ah fantastic but I think I will have to run half then try the other half at a second stage...gonna be tough! I usually only run 4 at a time so gonna need to do a few more each time...will hopefully whittle the numbers down when males are found...


Just get rid of everything thats a problem from the start and everything that isnt jawdropping. At least thats what i do.


----------



## SouthShoreSeeds (Nov 20, 2018)

Anybody still running any of his gmo crosses?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 20, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> That Blueberry Shortcake just might be the next big thing. I’m excited to see what growers report back. Seems like all his beans pop and the regulars have a high female to male ratio. I have some of those freebies from the Apple Juice line about to finish and they’re impressive. Looking forward to those pics, that Rainbow Margy sounds extra nice along with a few others from that line. Your strain choices are definitely on point.


I hope so. I think that BB Shortcake will put out some terpy plants. I'm really lookin forward to that one.
I've gotta feelin Lubsdanugs will be the one that really makes her shine though. His grows are phenomenal.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I hope so. I think that BB Shortcake will put out some terpy plants. I'm really lookin forward to that one.
> I've gotta feelin Lubsdanugs will be the on that really makes her shine though. His grows are phenomenal.


I’ll keep my eyes out for his grow. I was caught between the shortcake & grape sundae. My love for sundae driver#19 ultimately had me decide on the GS. Next drop coming up in December, may grab them if they’re back on the menu again.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 20, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> I’ll keep my eyes out for his grow. I was caught between the shortcake & grape sundae. My love for sundae driver#19 ultimately had me decide on the GS. Next drop coming up in December, may grab them if they’re back on the menu again.


Same tough decision here. I looked at it as an opportunity to work with my own blueberry cut with the grape sundae instead.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 20, 2018)

Waiting on the relists as well. There's gotta be something of everything going back up.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> glad to hear no herms on your East Cakes, gonna make a man wonder bout them herm and male reports, just sayin, lol. 4/4 of the TK91' up and goin too, so Im pretty happy too. I got twenty seedlings up and got my labels mixed up, so this will be an interesting round. I do kinda know i threw the females on one side of tent and the regs on the other, lol. I made sure I know the TK91's, but there's Lemon Crashers in there, Banana Kush S1s, Banana Kush x CD fems, and I got one Mac f2 up and goin, the rest are Bad Dawgs SoCalMaster x LBL and Amos's NYC Coppers. I think I can tell the difference once they really get with it.
> 
> @quiescent, spent hrs looking for that pacifier strain x with the apple juice, can find a hunnert reports of guys saying they really look forward to the cross, can see a bunch of them packs, I cant find one iota per the lineage of pacifier in comments, even sent emails, lol. I wonder if its not Pacifica strain he played with or just something diff altogether. Now its under my skin, I won't quit till I find out what it is, lol


I have no idea as well, looked for an hour and figured someone else had to know. No biggie. 

I'm interested to see what else is going to show up as my freebies, have 2 orders still coming to me. 

Also looking at that lemon slushee with a stink eye. Like don't make me buy a couple packs and see what other freebies I can get kinda stink eye. Had a lemon slushee cart a few weeks ago and it was nice. Very good vibe stuff.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> glad to hear no herms on your East Cakes, gonna make a man wonder bout them herm and male reports, just sayin, lol. 4/4 of the TK91' up and goin too, so Im pretty happy too. I got twenty seedlings up and got my labels mixed up, so this will be an interesting round. I do kinda know i threw the females on one side of tent and the regs on the other, lol. I made sure I know the TK91's, but there's Lemon Crashers in there, Banana Kush S1s, Banana Kush x CD fems, and I got one Mac f2 up and goin, the rest are Bad Dawgs SoCalMaster x LBL and Amos's NYC Coppers. I think I can tell the difference once they really get with it.
> 
> @quiescent, spent hrs looking for that pacifier strain x with the apple juice, can find a hunnert reports of guys saying they really look forward to the cross, can see a bunch of them packs, I cant find one iota per the lineage of pacifier in comments, even sent emails, lol. I wonder if its not Pacifica strain he played with or just something diff altogether. Now its under my skin, I won't quit till I find out what it is, lol


Nope, no intersex issues on either girls grown and as you can see the one above is far from dialed in. I burnt the shit out the tips. They were also were wildly different if you compare the earlier pics. From the rogue pollen accident I'd assume.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 20, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Same tough decision here. I looked at it as an opportunity to work with my own blueberry cut with the grape sundae instead.


Everything just looked so good, It wasn’t a easy decision at all. I can’t wait until everyone starts posting the different strains.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 20, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Waiting on the relists as well. There's gotta be something of everything going back up.


Hopefully so.


----------



## Site (Nov 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I hope so. I think that BB Shortcake will put out some terpy plants. I'm really lookin forward to that one.
> I've gotta feelin Lubsdanugs will be the one that really makes her shine though. His grows are phenomenal.


yea Ive been wondering what blueberry was used for the cross...either way im looking forward to growing them out....not had any of these strains and probably never would have being from the UK...impossible to get hold of any of them like sunset sherbert, gelato 33, sundae driver etc...gonna be interesting!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I hope so. I think that BB Shortcake will put out some terpy plants. I'm really lookin forward to that one.
> I've gotta feelin Lubsdanugs will be the one that really makes her shine though. His grows are phenomenal.


Thank you ma’am, you are far too nice. I’m really hoping to find some sweet phenotypes. I’m imagining frost, color, and sweet syrupy terps.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 21, 2018)

Site said:


> yea Ive been wondering what blueberry was used for the cross...either way im looking forward to growing them out....not had any of these strains and probably never would have being from the UK...impossible to get hold of any of them like sunset sherbert, gelato 33, sundae driver etc...gonna be interesting!


That’s great you’re going to get some Cannarado genetics, you’re in for a real treat .


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 21, 2018)

Forgot to mention I finally got my order the other day after navigating the tire fire that is my local post office. 

Ended up with DoHo x Cookie Crisp F3 as a freebie. From what I gather DoHo is Thin Mint x (Forum cut x Tahoe OG bx). Must have used the same male that Cannarado started the Grape Pie backcross with. Cookie Crisp is OGKB x FPOG. 

If it was 3 years ago, people would be fighting over that cross. I think it says something about how generous Cannarado has been with his freebies and how quickly the cannabis hype train moves.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 21, 2018)

his new drop been all regs?


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 21, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> his new drop been all regs?


His grape pie and frozen margy lines are regs (thankfully) the lemon tree line is fem. I got me some skunky margy (shoreline cross) and candy margy (wedding pie cross) to look through. Got an apple juice cross freebie too


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 21, 2018)

For anyone wondering, FROZEN MARGY is ChemD/Sour Dubble x ((TriFi x Fire OG/LHB) x (Pinesoul x FireOG/LHB)) according to my notes. Yes a busy hybrid indeed. Rado said it has BIG trichs that look like the salt rim of a margarita glass so that's where the name comes from.


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 21, 2018)

Another Apple Juice freebie..Apple Chem.. This is the only 1 fading like this


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 21, 2018)

I couldn't take hearing about all of the packs everyone else bought.....fuckers... and then my addiction flared. Yes...you know what I'm talking about.

I don't want to dig holes for boys next year and don't have the space to sex 'em up...so as usual...I snagged a couple of packs of fems ala Lip Smack and Black Lemon Cake. (the former from a bank...the latter...from the 'rado site). 

But that's it. I swear.Honest. I'm done buying seeds for awhile. I've been able to hide my addiction from the wife pretty well but lately...well...I kinda fell off the wagon. Splat! Bwahahahaha.

Still cheaper than the old days goin to the bar...everyday....LOL


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 22, 2018)

Horror has a Black Friday sale going on. All said and done...I paid roughly the same for a pack there as on the 'rado site. Just a head's up in case some were wanting fems/regs other than just the what is listed at 'rado.


----------



## Lurpin (Nov 23, 2018)

Haven't seen any of you guys in a little while. Here's what I picked up at the Halloween drop 

 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## frankslan (Nov 25, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> I grew 4 tk91 s1s from seed and 2 came up male and 1 hermie, only 1 real female


does anyone know how i can contact them. i bought tk91s1 too and now i dont want to pop them. this is like the 4th report i heard like this. my buddy told me not to pop them


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 25, 2018)

frankslan said:


> does anyone know how i can contact them. i bought tk91s1 too and now i dont want to pop them. this is like the 4th report i heard like this. my buddy told me not to pop them


just to note, I read that guy's post too, but I also talked to five or six growers of the TK91S1's on IG and they were very surprised to hear of any herms and I was told if I encountered any, to let them know. Asked them personally, not just hashtagged them. Just sayin. Ive got five goin right now, see wassup.


----------



## frankslan (Nov 25, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> just to note, I read that guy's post too, but I also talked to five or six growers of the TK91S1's on IG and they were very surprised to hear of any herms and I was told if I encountered any, to let them know. Asked them personally, not just hashtagged them. Just sayin. Ive got five goin right now, see wassup.


ill deff be watching what happends with yours. I gave some to my old school grower friend and warned me not to pop them because people are having issues. Maybe he was referring to this person. Idk either way I want to contact them and get something else. I dont have times to play with males that why i bought fems.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 25, 2018)

frankslan said:


> ill deff be watching what happends with yours. I gave some to my old school grower friend and warned me not to pop them because people are having issues. Maybe he was referring to this person. Idk either way I want to contact them and get something else. I dont have times to play with males that why i bought fems.


will do. Seen too many grows that didn't have herms on theirs, which is why I popped em, will keep eye out. Go to his email or radogear site and get his email and contact him. He's replaced the ones that wanted em replaced, I believe. Mine were fresh and popped quick.


----------



## frankslan (Nov 25, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> will do. Seen too many grows that didn't have herms on theirs, which is why I popped em, will keep eye out. Go to his email or radogear site and get his email and contact him. He's replaced the ones that wanted em replaced, I believe. Mine were fresh and popped quick.


okay Ill try contacting him again I already emailed last month. I hope there are good because I think tk x 91 is going to be super bad ass. Now I wish I had just got the some csi seeds they got straight 91 too.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 25, 2018)

so does Cannaventue, but they are sold out


----------



## frankslan (Nov 25, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> so does Cannaventue, but they are sold out


nice I want to get the csi ones but no money right now. I wonder if they will sell out fast. someone will do it again in the future i hope,


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 25, 2018)

frankslan said:


> okay Ill try contacting him again I already emailed last month. I hope there are good because I think tk x 91 is going to be super bad ass. Now I wish I had just got the some csi seeds they got straight 91 too.


Ive got a buddy thats popped a couple of the tk91 xs without issue fwiw.. I understand not wanting to deal with males from fem seeds but the number of males found seems to be really low.. @Tangerine_ got fems from the few she popped.. idk if @thenotsoesoteric has sexed his yet.. where did you cop them from btw? I wonder if theres a common denominator somewhere?


----------



## frankslan (Nov 25, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ive got a buddy thats popped a couple of the tk91 xs without issue fwiw.. I understand not wanting to deal with males from fem seeds but the number of males found seems to be really low.. @Tangerine_ got fems from the few she popped.. idk if @thenotsoesoteric has sexed his yet.. where did you cop them from btw? I wonder if theres a common denominator somewhere?


Thats good to know i got mine form seed source. Even if there any males something is off. You could have a fem and it be something you didnt buy then too if its stray male pollen floating around. Herms okay but males seem like something got messed up bad.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 25, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ive got a buddy thats popped a couple of the tk91 xs without issue fwiw.. I understand not wanting to deal with males from fem seeds but the number of males found seems to be really low.. @Tangerine_ got fems from the few she popped.. idk if @thenotsoesoteric has sexed his yet.. where did you cop them from btw? I wonder if theres a common denominator somewhere?


he claimed the ones and the east cakes that were given out at the Denver Expo were fine, from any mass distributors, may have probs. But again, you seem to have heard it more right when released more than now, you'd think it be opposite of that, as some grow em out anyhow, like Tang, I think, the EC's she had were fine, if I recollect correctly.


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Nov 25, 2018)

frankslan said:


> does anyone know how i can contact them. i bought tk91s1 too and now i dont want to pop them. this is like the 4th report i heard like this. my buddy told me not to pop them


Contact through his email if u don’t have it look it up on his Ig page. You will probably have to grow them out first to get any kind of refund but I’m not sure. He told me that one batch of the TK91 S1s was fine but another run it was pollinated by a wild male and was comprised. I guess it depends where you got the seeds. But if you do encounter any herms email Rado and he will make it up to u. He made it up to me for sure. He sent 5 free packs of all fems


----------



## frankslan (Nov 25, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> Contact through his email if u don’t have it look it up on his Ig page. You will probably have to grow them out first to get any kind of refund but I’m not sure. He told me that one batch of the TK91 S1s was fine but another run it was pollinated by a wild male and was comprised. I guess it depends where you got the seeds. But if you do encounter any herms email Rado and he will make it up to u. He made it up to me for sure. He sent 5 free packs of all fems


Thanks for the info already contacted him ill try the eastcoast email


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 25, 2018)

Got some freebie 'Throat Punch x SSH' recently. Anyone know what strains are in the Throat Punch?


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 25, 2018)

Never heard of it. Any1 got anything from apple juice line finishing?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 25, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/apple-juice-strain-freebies-cannarado.972540/page-2#post-14587138


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 25, 2018)

That was my post man. I was looking for anything besides what me n Lola posted


----------



## quiescent (Nov 25, 2018)

frankslan said:


> Thanks for the info already contacted him ill try the eastcoast email


Rado will definitely make it right. I have both my packs from solseeds this spring going in other people's hands. TK91 and the brass tacks. I just didn't want to deal with potential issues of lineage as I'm trying to snapshot my genetic catalog in the near future.

The brass tacks are at about 3 or 4 weeks veg right now, doing well so far as I know. I'll update on the brass tacks once I get in contact with my buddy, both of us work fucky schedules and he has kids to further complete his life of insanity.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> he claimed the ones and the east cakes that were given out at the Denver Expo were fine, from any mass distributors, may have probs. But again, you seem to have heard it more right when released more than now, you'd think it be opposite of that, as some grow em out anyhow, like Tang, I think, the EC's she had were fine, if I recollect correctly.


Well I did have 2 males and the females were very different phenos. Just want to clear that up cuz my post and pics about that are several pages backs. 
I bought my pack from SOL. I dm'd Rado about the males and he sent me a couple of the new Margy crosses as a replacement. 
I have no idea what male was responsible for the rogue pollen infecting the E.Cake fems and I don't think it was ever confirmed on IG either. Just that the packs from the Expo were fine and the ones sent out to bank were not? I "think" that's how it went.

And just going off the two very different girls I got, I doubt I'll ever find another like the one above in the remaining seeds. Maybe, but its doubtful.
Still kicking myself for tossing the clones before letting things come to a finish.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 26, 2018)

funny, I got cannaradomi emailing me after I got him asking what the pacifier is, he wants to know when I find out, LMFAO. He said ask Rado. I did, Ain't heered back, What's funny is the cannarado mi boys got that pacifier showin on multiple pics on their page. Its an old freebie, I think.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 26, 2018)

Wait, so there's still no word on what Pacifier is? 

I'm kinda curious now too


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Wait, so there's still no word on what Pacifier is?
> 
> I'm kinda curious now too


its a grape pie cross.. its on the tip of my tongue


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 26, 2018)

Kind love has Fatso budder for sale, lol, found that. Man, that fatso strain is a doozie, no wonder you can't find it anywhere. Also seen he's been asked if its the Texas Shoreline in his Skunky Margy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ive got a buddy thats popped a couple of the tk91 xs without issue fwiw.. I understand not wanting to deal with males from fem seeds but the number of males found seems to be really low.. @Tangerine_ got fems from the few she popped.. idk if @thenotsoesoteric has sexed his yet.. where did you cop them from btw? I wonder if theres a common denominator somewhere?


Both mine were females, I let them flower for about 3wks and had to chop. But I kept a clone of the more resinous of the two. She is vegging and I plan on flowering her out soon again. Ill keep yall posted.

My east cakes were from SOL seeds as well.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Well I did have 2 males and the females were very different phenos. Just want to clear that up cuz my post and pics about that are several pages backs.
> I bought my pack from SOL. I dm'd Rado about the males and he sent me a couple of the new Margy crosses as a replacement.
> I have no idea what male was responsible for the rogue pollen infecting the E.Cake fems and I don't think it was ever confirmed on IG either. Just that the packs from the Expo were fine and the ones sent out to bank were not? I "think" that's how it went.
> 
> ...


Was it a Wedding Cake dominant phenotype that you would have kept? I have 3 EC plants running now, just starting flower. One of them very much looks male while the other two are clearly females.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 26, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Was it a Wedding Cake dominant phenotype that you would have kept? I have 3 EC plants running now, just starting flower. One of them very much looks male while the other two are clearly females.


The one I kept was the one I thought I'd culled due to slow growth. I found it in the corner and decided to throw it into bloom because it was so different than its vigorous sister. 
I'm not sure I'd call it WC dominant because I can see 91chem and TK traits. 
Terps are like black liquorish an dough. 

I have some final nug shots I'll throw up soon. 
I think the phenos are going vary with E.Cake but definitely worth having a look at. Ya never know what you'll find


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 26, 2018)

Why would anyone ask the breeder, when Yodaweed knows everything. 


Bodyne said:


> Kind love has Fatso budder for sale, lol, found that. Man, that fatso strain is a doozie, no wonder you can't find it anywhere. Also seen he's been asked if its the Texas Shoreline in his Skunky Margy.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 26, 2018)

Did I miss something? Did yoda’s ridiculous inconsistencies and refusal to accept when he’s wrong finally get him in trouble?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Did I miss something? Did yoda’s ridiculous inconsistencies and refusal to accept when he’s wrong finally get him in trouble?


go to the shoreline thread. Most of it is edited or deleted now but some is still there, lol.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 26, 2018)

Small restock of Grape Pie regs on radogear.com, including Grape Sundae, Wedding Pie and Pie Hoe. Go get them!


----------



## quiescent (Nov 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Small restock of Grape Pie regs on radogear.com, including Grape Sundae, Wedding Pie and Pie Hoe. Go get them!


Thanks for the heads up. I got a couple packs of wedding pie. Problem is I ordered lemon slushee a couple days ago as well so I'm gonna have to shoot him an email cancelling the slushee. 

I kinda gave up hope that there was gonna be a reposting and that some big guy emailed rado and said he'd take whatever's left on the more desirable stuff. Crazy that there's like 50+ packs that didn't get paid for on all these strains.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 27, 2018)

Pacifier
Cherry Cookies x Grape Pie


----------



## quiescent (Nov 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Pacifier
> Cherry Cookies x Grape Pie


Thanks man, so relentless cherry cookies I'm guessing.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The one I kept was the one I thought I'd culled due to slow growth. I found it in the corner and decided to throw it into bloom because it was so different than its vigorous sister.
> I'm not sure I'd call it WC dominant because I can see 91chem and TK traits.
> Terps are like black liquorish an dough.
> 
> ...


Based off of other IG grows I have seen, I would have to agree. Plenty of variability but that makes it even more appealing to run a full pack. Both of the East Cake girls I have going now have the vanilla cream, pinene and limonene aroma from stem rubbing so I'm super stoked to see how they flower.

Also, these Monkey Bait plants are real stinky. Spicy, sour apple is the best way to describe the stem rub.


----------



## Site (Nov 27, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Based off of other IG grows I have seen, I would have to agree. Plenty of variability but that makes it even more appealing to run a full pack. Both of the East Cake girls I have going now have the vanilla cream, pinene and limonene aroma from stem rubbing so I'm super stoked to see how they flower.
> 
> Also, these Monkey Bait plants are real stinky. Spicy, sour apple is the best way to describe the stem rub.


my issue is space to run a full pack...especially if as eople are saying there is more than 10 seeds in a pack...I can barely get 8 in my tent...I might have to run the pack half at a time and see if any on the second run out do the first...gonna be savage haha


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 27, 2018)

Site said:


> my issue is space to run a full pack...especially if as eople are saying there is more than 10 seeds in a pack...I can barely get 8 in my tent...I might have to run the pack half at a time and see if any on the second run out do the first...gonna be savage haha


I would recommend grabbing an inexpensive half height tent to use for solo cup pheno hunts. Run the plants at 12/12 lighting from germination and the males will show themselves a week or two before the females will. Transplant the remaining plants into whatever size you prefer for flower and move them under 15/9 or 16/8 lighting to build up their root mass. Start up to 20 seeds in solo cups in a 2' x 2' space (only need 50 to 75 watts of LED lighting). Once you have removed any males, you'll be down to your 8 or so plants. You can even cull females that aren't vigorous and still maintain plant count.


----------



## Site (Nov 27, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> I would recommend grabbing an inexpensive half height tent to use for solo cup pheno hunts. Run the plants at 12/12 lighting from germination and the males will show themselves a week or two before the females will. Transplant the remaining plants into whatever size you prefer for flower and move them under 15/9 or 16/8 lighting to build up their root mass. Start up to 20 seeds in solo cups in a 2' x 2' space (only need 50 to 75 watts of LED lighting). Once you have removed any males, you'll be down to your 8 or so plants. You can even cull females that aren't vigorous and still maintain plant count.


yea this is my first 'pheno' hunt...ive grown out loads but never had anything that worth keeping the cuttings...these though are going to be something I will want to keep, especially as they are pretty rare....I was going to grow into 4L pots as I can probably fit a tonne of them into 1.2m x 0.8m tent I have at the moment...will it be ok to then put those females back into veg though or would you just take cuts and hope they root?


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 27, 2018)

Site said:


> yea this is my first 'pheno' hunt...ive grown out loads but never had anything that worth keeping the cuttings...these though are going to be something I will want to keep, especially as they are pretty rare....I was going to grow into 4L pots as I can probably fit a tonne of them into 1.2m x 0.8m tent I have at the moment...will it be ok to then put those females back into veg though or would you just take cuts and hope they root?


As long as you place the females under vegetative lighting before day 21 they should not initiate flower. I'll be giving this method a shot next seed hunt since I haven't been keeping any mothers yet.


----------



## Site (Nov 28, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> As long as you place the females under vegetative lighting before day 21 they should not initiate flower. I'll be giving this method a shot next seed hunt since I haven't been keeping any mothers yet.


ah ok that makes sense...my plan was to fit as many 4 Litre pots in as I can into my tent....veg them whilst keeping them pruned to keep their size down, whilst using a few of these as cuttings for each plant...get them rooted over the next couple of weeks...hopefully the originals will have shown sex by then....cull any males and chuck the cuttings...

hopefully the cuttings will have rooted by then so I can then pot them up and flip them straight into flower a couple of days later in my spare tent, hopefully keep their sizes down so if I have 10 females I can still flower them...even if I get half an ounce off each one it will be enough for me to judge them on which is best to keep....

I have no idea if this will actually work im just hoping it will!


----------



## NickNasty (Nov 30, 2018)

Anybody else have males in there East cake? They said they were feminized but out of 12 seeds I got 5 males 7 females. I was lucky I caught it. Some were already in flower when I noticed it.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2018)

lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 30, 2018)

Stone grown said:


> Soo stoked to aquire these gems. Also got some sherberrypie, trifipie, dubblepie, hasidic pie, and chempie og. Gonna be awhile before i can run all these. Still on the hunt for the grape dosi v2.. and orange daiquiri which i only know of two people to receive those packs.


How did the marmalade go for you?


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 30, 2018)

NickNasty said:


> Anybody else have males in there East cake? They said they were feminized but out of 12 seeds I got 5 males 7 females. I was lucky I caught it. Some were already in flower when I noticed it.


Yes most of us that acquired packs from IG resellers were unfortunate enough to have actually acquired East "Mystery" Cake instead of the real deal East Cake. Essentially these packs are a mystery -- some seeds may be legit progeny of Wedding Cake x TK91, while others (particularly the males) are likely Wedding Cake x Unknown.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 1, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Yes most of us that acquired packs from IG resellers were unfortunate enough to have actually acquired East "Mystery" Cake instead of the real deal East Cake. Essentially these packs are a mystery -- some seeds may be legit progeny of Wedding Cake x TK91, while others (particularly the males) are likely Wedding Cake x Unknown.


Im not sure where you got this information about resellers. What canarado had said was that there was a pollen mixup on some of the tk91 crosses. 

That reseller tidbid is new.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Im not sure where you got this information about resellers. What canarado had said was that there was a pollen mixup on some of the tk91 crosses.
> 
> That reseller tidbid is new.


Rado told me personally by email that the people that got the beans at Denver Expo were ok, but distributor beans were the problems. Mainly the East Cakes, his dosidos was also mentioned but I think that one must be grower error as you see no reports on that. He claimed he didn't know what happened or what the pollen was. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Dec 3, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Rado told me personally by email that the people that got the beans at Denver Expo were ok, but distributor beans were the problems. Mainly the East Cakes, his dosidos was also mentioned but I think that one must be grower error as you see no reports on that. He claimed he didn't know what happened or what the pollen was. Jesus Christ.


How does rado not know what strains are in his own grow though? That’s what I don’t understand. Just seems sketchy


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 3, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> How does rado not know what strains are in his own grow though? That’s what I don’t understand. Just seems sketchy


Seems today's breeders spend more time in the forums defending their last fuckin mistake; instead of running a tight ship.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Dec 3, 2018)

LOL. You don't stay in biz this long and release this many drops of the variety "Cannarado" offers as a one-man operation. I know folks envision some guy holed away in his perfectly set up grow room "working" the lines he releases madly...but the truth is that many "breeders" have folks making seeds >for< them with the privided genetics the head honcho has found/worked/were given/etc. There's likely someone contracted to packing the shit up and mailing it out in many instances as well. Again...with so many packs sold/so many drops...does anyone believe the guy himself is gonna go to the PO everyday and mail out purchases? He's a smart guy making good $$$ off all of this game......and is prolly fishin and shit...or at the tittie bar....not licking stamps and stuffin orders. 

As far as a tight ship...I'd say 'rado's percentage of fuck ups is super low overall. Dunno if it's more or less than the other guys poppin it all out there...but does anybody remember any other blips in the 'rado radar other than the TK91/Easst Cake/etc fiasco through all of these widespread releases?? Gotta say...the man must have serious friends/connections to be doin what he does (or his peeps do). Yes...>shit happened<....but I'd wager most guys here couldn't come close to pullin off what 'rado has done in the 10 years or so he's been active...and continouously growing (as a busines/name/etc).

Got my Lip Smack today via Horror...fuckin floated my boat...(not a tight ship...LOL) ....... 2 days faster than the man himself packed and shipped my Lemon Tree cross! Get with it 'rado..you lackey!


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 3, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> LOL. You don't stay in biz this long and release this many drops of the variety "Cannarado" offers as a one-man operation. I know folks envision some guy holed away in his perfectly set up grow room "working" the lines he releases madly...but the truth is that many "breeders" have folks making seeds >for< them with the privided genetics the head honcho has found/worked/were given/etc. There's likely someone contracted to packing the shit up and mailing it out in many instances as well. Again...with so many packs sold/so many drops...does anyone believe the guy himself is gonna go to the PO everyday and mail out purchases? He's a smart guy making good $$$ off all of this game......and is prolly fishin and shit...or at the tittie bar....not licking stamps and stuffin orders.
> 
> As far as a tight ship...I'd say 'rado's percentage of fuck ups is super low overall. Dunno if it's more or less than the other guys poppin it all out there...but does anybody remember any other blips in the 'rado radar other than the TK91/Easst Cake/etc fiasco through all of these widespread releases?? Gotta say...the man must have serious friends/connections to be doin what he does (or his peeps do). Yes...>shit happened<....but I'd wager most guys here couldn't come close to pullin off what 'rado has done in the 10 years or so he's been active...and continouously growing (as a busines/name/etc).
> 
> Got my Lip Smack today via Horror...fuckin floated my boat...(not a tight ship...LOL) ....... 2 days faster than the man himself packed and shipped my Lemon Tree cross! Get with it 'rado..you lackey!


Me too...


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 3, 2018)

Got my order from Cannarado today. Hope to try these out sooner than later.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 3, 2018)

Some fuckin epic freebies. Hopefully my wedding pie shipment comes with a cookie crisp cross as well.


----------



## Site (Dec 4, 2018)

Davos Tyrell said:


> How does rado not know what strains are in his own grow though? That’s what I don’t understand. Just seems sketchy


Not if its a rogue pollination...he could have 20 males and not know which one it came from...i dont know the fella but i dont see whats hard to understand about it...as if hes supposed to list out every strain or cross it could be...at least he hasnt argued it with anyone, hes sucked up that hes at fault and sorted people out...at least hes happy to try resolve issues!


----------



## quiescent (Dec 4, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> LOL. You don't stay in biz this long and release this many drops of the variety "Cannarado" offers as a one-man operation. I know folks envision some guy holed away in his perfectly set up grow room "working" the lines he releases madly...but the truth is that many "breeders" have folks making seeds >for< them with the privided genetics the head honcho has found/worked/were given/etc. There's likely someone contracted to packing the shit up and mailing it out in many instances as well. Again...with so many packs sold/so many drops...does anyone believe the guy himself is gonna go to the PO everyday and mail out purchases? He's a smart guy making good $$$ off all of this game......and is prolly fishin and shit...or at the tittie bar....not licking stamps and stuffin orders.
> 
> As far as a tight ship...I'd say 'rado's percentage of fuck ups is super low overall. Dunno if it's more or less than the other guys poppin it all out there...but does anybody remember any other blips in the 'rado radar other than the TK91/Easst Cake/etc fiasco through all of these widespread releases?? Gotta say...the man must have serious friends/connections to be doin what he does (or his peeps do). Yes...>shit happened<....but I'd wager most guys here couldn't come close to pullin off what 'rado has done in the 10 years or so he's been active...and continouously growing (as a busines/name/etc).
> 
> Got my Lip Smack today via Horror...fuckin floated my boat...(not a tight ship...LOL) ....... 2 days faster than the man himself packed and shipped my Lemon Tree cross! Get with it 'rado..you lackey!


This 100%. He's not running his gardens day to day. Probably shows up every couple weeks to delegate. Bet he spends more time jockeying emails than plants.


----------



## Stonious (Dec 5, 2018)

greencropper said:


> is it unsealed?


The gear I've seen from cannarado looks to me like it's in white sealable ziplocks not clear bags but I could be wrong


----------



## Stiickygreen (Dec 5, 2018)

The clear bag are the freebies he sends. Seems it's 3 seeds most of the time but I'm sure someone got a fat pack cus..well..it's 'rado. Thanks for clearin that up, Bodyne. Just gave me a chuckle to envision one guy doin' all of that. Now THAT would be a loosely ran ship with pollen invasions everywhere.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 5, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> The clear bag are the freebies he sends. Seems it's 3 seeds most of the time but I'm sure someone got a fat pack cus..well..it's 'rado. Thanks for clearin that up, Bodyne. Just gave me a chuckle to envision one guy doin' all of that. Now THAT would be a loosely ran ship with pollen invasions everywhere.


My 3 packs of freebies from this drop had 11-14 seeds per pack.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 5, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> The clear bag are the freebies he sends. Seems it's 3 seeds most of the time but I'm sure someone got a fat pack cus..well..it's 'rado. Thanks for clearin that up, Bodyne. Just gave me a chuckle to envision one guy doin' all of that. Now THAT would be a loosely ran ship with pollen invasions everywhere.


I didn't envision one guy doin it, @StickyFingerzzz , lol, I envision one guy that can multitask better than most when it comes to networking cannabis gardens, lol, and jmho,but and truth is, he's becoming like obsoul or even better, he seems to have a golden touch with it comes to plant pickin. Realizing he has to have multiple gardens and diff folks running em, I figure he, being a boss prolly, tightened up the ship since the latest lil fiasco, you sure hear no complaints of the margy line, etc. And he got to be a likeable and marketable dude with all the diff stuff he seems to be in cahoots with Jungle Boys running his gear and phinnest running a line of his breeder cuts with tissue culture out in Cali. But yea, thats why I deleted that post, lol, I could tell it got misunderstood. lol I do think he's on top of his multiple gardens thru his gardeners more than most, with the percentage of complaints, for a guy that busy, he's got pretty good customer service, etc. All I meant, lol. 

Food for thought, before he got popped, that's how Elite Genetics ran his garden though, beer cups everywhere, one or two rooms, and and turned out he was actually getting and had stuff from orgnkd, good gear, back in the day and we were getting cheap and trading, etc and now people want some of his gear bad, lol, but I too can picture a living room with some lights and plants in beer cups everywhere, etc, and then one bedroom maybe for flower. lol. I think thats how they described it when he did get it. Crazy


----------



## Stiickygreen (Dec 5, 2018)

I wasn't referencing your post....but thanks for the explanation anyway. LOFL. 

And those GF pics Elite posted @ the time....right up there with the Swerve pics and the overall "Huh?" surrounding many of the (shady fuckin') characters who have graced the fine boards we've all been a part of that have gone by the wayside over the years. 

Either way...'rado's seed offerings have treated me well and I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 9, 2018)

Finally threw my east cake cut into flower the other day along with a few other plants. Hopefully I'll be able to let it finish this time. I'll get photos as the buds develop.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Dec 10, 2018)

quiescent said:


> My 3 packs of freebies from this drop had 11-14 seeds per pack.


Guess I have to retract that one, q. My freebie pack this time had 8 in it. Regs...but 8 just the same. No complaints...but as someone who buys fems....such a freebie doesn't do much for the garden here right now. I'm sure there are/have been folks buying regs/running regs only recieving fem seeds who say the same thing. Might be a nice touch to either just stick with fat packs of what folks order...or somehow pay attention and send fems to fem seed buyers and regs to reg seed buyers.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 10, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Guess I have to retract that one, q. My freebie pack this time had 8 in it. Regs...but 8 just the same. No complaints...but as someone who buys fems....such a freebie doesn't do much for the garden here right now. I'm sure there are/have been folks buying regs/running regs only recieving fem seeds who say the same thing. Might be a nice touch to either just stick with fat packs of what folks order...or somehow pay attention and send fems to fem seed buyers and regs to reg seed buyers.


For real? You just made a post in the Cannaventure thread about how people are “spoiled as fuck”, and then...this...


----------



## Stiickygreen (Dec 10, 2018)

LOL...I guess we're all spoiled these days j-cop!.

Lemme get all of this straight though...now that your "for real" expertness is here and all....

So now I'm suppopsed to contact 'rado.... and bitch incessantly when he won't replace my freebie regs for freebie fems? Then I talk shit about his biz and his wares for years at every chance I get?


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Finally threw my east cake cut into flower the other day along with a few other plants. Hopefully I'll be able to let it finish this time. I'll get photos as the buds develop.


Nice! I've got two cuts, one about mid second week of flower and the other is starting flower in the next week. The plant currently in flower is an OG leaner -- lots of space between nodes and the stem rub is all lemon, pine and funk.

Really hoping this Lemon Slushee #2 x '87 Lime Pop is an absolute terpene bomb. It has to be with those genetics eh?

I'll have late flower pics of the Cannarado gear I'm running in roughly 6 weeks!


----------



## eyeslow999 (Dec 11, 2018)

Ok just finished flowering a bunch of the tk91 crosses, found plenty of males in the cannaradosi, eastcake, icing. The one trick pony so far was the only feminized of this batch,Bought multiples of the whole line. It appears to be a sativa dominant male that's is definately not an og type donor plant I had hoped for. Most plants are very sativa dominant with a Lemon haze, lemon skunk terp profile. Pretty disappointed because I'm not a sativa fan at all.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 11, 2018)

eyeslow999 said:


> Ok just finished flowering a bunch of the tk91 crosses, found plenty of males in the cannaradosi, eastcake, icing. The one trick pony so far was the only feminized of this batch,Bought multiples of the whole line. It appears to be a sativa dominant male that's is definately not an og type donor plant I had hoped for. Most plants are very sativa dominant with a Lemon haze, lemon skunk terp profile. Pretty disappointed because I'm not a sativa fan at all.View attachment 4247789


Damn that really sucks. Pretty crap that the TK91 line has been so messed up, but Cannarado isn’t warning anyone about it. Have you contacted him about replacements?


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 12, 2018)

eyeslow999 said:


> Ok just finished flowering a bunch of the tk91 crosses, found plenty of males in the cannaradosi, eastcake, icing. The one trick pony so far was the only feminized of this batch,Bought multiples of the whole line. It appears to be a sativa dominant male that's is definately not an og type donor plant I had hoped for. Most plants are very sativa dominant with a Lemon haze, lemon skunk terp profile. Pretty disappointed because I'm not a sativa fan at all.View attachment 4247789


Wonder if his Lemon Tree male was the one responsible for ruining all the fems?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 12, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Wonder if his Lemon Tree male was the one responsible for ruining all the fems?


Lemon Tree crosses are all fems.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Lemon Tree crosses are all fems.


True, stoner memory can be a bitch sometimes. I'm at a loss then. Proper mystery this one.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 12, 2018)

My east cake, she went through hell but is much better now. About a week of 12/12 now.


----------



## frankslan (Dec 16, 2018)

damn thats a bummer to here about the tk91 being lemon flavor. I heard it might be from the apple juice line but apple juice doesnt sound like it would be lemon


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 18, 2018)

frankslan said:


> damn thats a bummer to here about the tk91 being lemon flavor. I heard it might be from the apple juice line but apple juice doesnt sound like it would be lemon


Triangle Kush and Chemdog 91 lean heavier to the piney-lemon flavor right? Makes sense that that flavor would be present in half of the offspring for all of these crosses. The Apple Juice definitely confers a profile that is reminiscent of apple spice — at least that’s what I’m getting from one Monkey Bait (GG4 x Apple Juice) phenotype. She smells of GG4 with a spiced apple finish.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 18, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Triangle Kush and Chemdog 91 lean heavier to the piney-lemon flavor right? Makes sense that that flavor would be present in half of the offspring for all of these crosses. The Apple Juice definitely confers a profile that is reminiscent of apple spice — at least that’s what I’m getting from one Monkey Bait (GG4 x Apple Juice) phenotype. She smells of GG4 with a spiced apple finish.


If people are getting males from the “TK91” crosses, then it definitely wasn’t produced by a TK91 plant. There are no male TK91s, since that was a fem cross itself.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If people are getting males from the “TK91” crosses, then it definitely wasn’t produced by a TK91 plant. There are no male TK91s, since that was a fem cross itself.


Which is completely true, however the only way to determine if a female plant from the same pack is offspring of TK91 reversed is to grow them out or perform genetic testing. I have gathered that the Kush Mints Wedding Cake cut stretches nicely and stacks bud sites very well, lending itself to higher yields than most cultivars. One of the East Cake plants I have in flower definitely exhibits those characteristics and along with the early flower aroma, I believe it to be a proper Wedding Cake x TK91 offspring. Long winded way for me to say -- grow out your packs and hunt them just like anything else -- there are definitely great genotypes to be found.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

4 TK91 S1's just started flowering now. I'll let yanno how they turn out.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

Just a friendly psa. We will be dropping the sundae driver fem line with select vendors mid to late January. Don’t waste your coin on auctions please. Unless it’s for a great cause that is


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

from Rado:
I'm very happy to announce that in two weeks we will start offering wholesale flowers to any legal and licensed caregiver in the state of Maine. There most likely won't be enough to go around for everyone interested , as we are limited to wholesaling only 30% of our harvests as required by Maine state law. So we will eventually be aiming to build long term relationships with a select few that do fair and professional buisiness. If you're interested in potentially making our flowers available to your patients or through your retail storefront, please send me a DM for more info and to discuss details on how to go about doing so. It will be on a first come first serve basis, so get in touch ASAP if youre interested. Serious inquires ONLY

Our first wholesale drop will be of the Grape pie that is pictured , along with Lemon Tree

I look forward to hearing from you and sharing my love for this plant and pride in our work with as many new patients and caregivers as possible in the state of Maine *Note - Please do not waste my time if you do not live in Maine, are not a caregiver in Maine, and/or do not have up to date and valid caregiver documentation, as I will need to verify it prior to any transaction. Anyone that tries to purchase flowers without valid MAINE caregiver documentation will be blocked


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2018)

Man, the frozen margys pics rado is posting on IG lookes like they been dropped in a sugar bowl, WOW! Polyhybrid fuckin frost!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2018)

Maine be gettin some love lately, lol. Crazy Composer is one of my fave growers for years, no holds barred truth grows on cuts and strains. I believe he's Moxie seeds, but not sure. Anyhow, seen this on IG and thought it should go hand in hand with Rado's Maine love. Note in the comments on IG Matt Riot asking for some, lol, and politely getting told to make an appt, lmfao. From Crazy Composer

This is my FIRST public offering. I’ve been at this for 20 years. Never thought I’d ever be doing any of this in public. But, times they are a changin’, said Ghengis Khan. And so... for Maine patients, we are offering three nice flower selections to patients as our opening salvo.

The varieties available (very limited supply) are:

1. Cherry Pie OG (Legend OG [CrinkleLegend] X Cherry Pie). 2. Legend OG (CrinkleLegend). 3. Wedding Cake.

The varieties are listed in the order they show up in the pictures.

Appointment only, until supply runs out.

To make an appointment and for pricing/other details, Direct Message @independencefarmmaine .

Supply is very limited, so I apologize if we run out quick. More offerings will be forthcoming. Follow @independencefarmmaine for announcements about future releases.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)

6 Blueberry Shortcake seedlings


----------



## quiescent (Dec 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 6 Blueberry Shortcake seedlings
> View attachment 4253935


I am stoked to see what comes of these.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Which is completely true, however the only way to determine if a female plant from the same pack is offspring of TK91 reversed is to grow them out or perform genetic testing. I have gathered that the Kush Mints Wedding Cake cut stretches nicely and stacks bud sites very well, lending itself to higher yields than most cultivars. One of the East Cake plants I have in flower definitely exhibits those characteristics and along with the early flower aroma, I believe it to be a proper Wedding Cake x TK91 offspring. Long winded way for me to say -- grow out your packs and hunt them just like anything else -- there are definitely great genotypes to be found.


he east cake I have in flower looks like I would expect a wedding cake x tk91 to look as well. Taller and lankier of the 2 I had and takes a bit long for flower to kick off/start flowering. It is only about 2 weeks into flower so not worth a pic yet but once she starts forming I'll post a better pic. She is the three main stems in the photo so you can see the stretch between nodes.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2018)

My TK91 s1's are identical to your plants, albeit not the cross, just not as far along, I fucked up my labels and now I got 10 females, and I get to guess TK91 s1's, Lemon Crashers, Banana Kush S1's and some Hulk Boogers/radioactive snot. LOL, it'll be fun I bet. But the tk91's are stinkin pretty good. But Im glad I got a taller tent this time around, lol


----------



## quiescent (Dec 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Just a friendly psa. We will be dropping the sundae driver fem line with select vendors mid to late January. Don’t waste your coin on auctions please. Unless it’s for a great cause that is


Keep us updated on the drop if you're able to, not on ig often enough to catch all this stuff. 

I noticed they made a sundae driver page on their site recently. Pretty hyped to see what's going to be available, let alone growing em lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 6 Blueberry Shortcake seedlings
> View attachment 4253935


he just posted a great pic of these and in the comment section folks were goin on about these being a big sleeper hit of his gear, aka fuego!


----------



## quiescent (Dec 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> he just posted a great pic of these and in the comment section folks were goin on about these being a big sleeper hit of his gear, aka fuego!


I can totally see a more modern blueberry type cut coming from these. I think that grape pie stuff has a really nice vibe to it already, add some blueberry to it and you'd be on cloud 9 for hours I bet.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I am stoked to see what comes of these.


Me too. I got a good feelin about these and so far they appear very uniform compared to all the others started at the same time.
I think Lubs may have some of these going too. He'll def. show their potential off in good fashion. 
Cant wait to see everyone's bud shots in a couple months


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> he just posted a great pic of these and in the comment section folks were goin on about these being a big sleeper hit of his gear, aka fuego!


On IG? 
Runs to look...


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrwP32xHys-/


----------



## Site (Dec 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 6 Blueberry Shortcake seedlings
> View attachment 4253935


sick one...my brothers sending my seeds back to me in a week so gonna get them started up asap! hyped to see how these go for you!


----------



## Site (Dec 24, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I can totally see a more modern blueberry type cut coming from these. I think that grape pie stuff has a really nice vibe to it already, add some blueberry to it and you'd be on cloud 9 for hours I bet.


yea theres a lot of my friends that love blueberry crosses or just old school blueberry strains...blue dream was probably the most modern really popular blueberry cross for me that I loved...im hoping these are gonna be on the same kinda level!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 24, 2018)

at the very least they'd be more potent than Blue Dream. That'd be a great thing


----------



## Site (Dec 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> at the very least they'd be more potent than Blue Dream. That'd be a great thing


100%...I have always loved blue dream but im a big fan of blueberry and hazes so was a perfect mix...these blueberry shortcakes just sound tasty as!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Man, the frozen margys pics rado is posting on IG lookes like they been dropped in a sugar bowl, WOW! Polyhybrid fuckin frost!


I got the gmo x margy and I'm pretty stoked on those. A lot of the gmo crosses look killer already so I'll take a salt size Terp pheno, lol. Cheers

edit: auto correct doesn't like gmo lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 25, 2018)

Anyone grow out that Grape Gelly (Sunset Sherbet x Grape Pie) ? That one looks interesting , might pull the trigger on it .


----------



## quiescent (Dec 25, 2018)

These are new releases of a back cross, only a few testers would have grown them out. I guess you could search Instagram, I'm sure there's a few photos of them out there.

Sunset sherbet has a fruity taste and is very chill stuff. It does have a tendency to throw nanners in the couple of crosses I have grown. Not every plant, just be aware of that possibility. Kinda leafy and slow growing so because of those two factors it doesn't yield the best but I'd say the smoke could make up for it. 

If that gives you reason to pause, the sugar berry scone would be a very comparable replacement that is more stable and will yield a bit better.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 25, 2018)

quiescent said:


> These are new releases of a back cross, only a few testers would have grown them out. I guess you could search Instagram, I'm sure there's a few photos of them out there.
> 
> Sunset sherbet has a fruity taste and is very chill stuff. It does have a tendency to throw nanners in the couple of crosses I have grown. Not every plant, just be aware of that possibility. Kinda leafy and slow growing so because of those two factors it doesn't yield the best but I'd say the smoke could make up for it.
> 
> If that gives you reason to pause, the sugar berry scone would be a very comparable replacement that is more stable and will yield a bit better.


Thanks the scone was actually the other I was looking at , I will take Your good advice and get the scone, I want to get a Grape Pie dominant male to impregnate some GPS gear down the road.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2018)

Damn, had to go back 3 pages, lol. 

But sadly I think I am going to chop my east cake that is in flower right now. She is way behind the 2 black dogs and lvtk as far as resin production leading me to think she will either be lack luster or take 11 weeks. Nothing wrong with her or the longer flower time but just not the traits I'm looking for atm. 

I'll take pics before/if I chop it, no smell so far.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 29, 2018)

All the grape pie crosses are on sale for $60. I bought Sugar Berry Scone, I just can’t help myself.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 29, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> All the grape pie crosses are on sale for $60. I bought Sugar Berry Scone, I just can’t help myself.


And the Lemon Tree fems are only $50


----------



## bighitter420 (Dec 29, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> All the grape pie crosses are on sale for $60. I bought Sugar Berry Scone, I just can’t help myself.


Same here, reports on the SBS made it impossible to pass up at that price..........Got a grape margy to go with it....I'm becoming a seed addict. lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> And the Lemon Tree fems are only $50


I was looking at the Black Forrest Cake cross, wish I had more space.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 29, 2018)

bighitter420 said:


> Same here, reports on the SBS made it impossible to pass up at that price..........Got a grape margy to go with it....I'm becoming a seed addict. lol


I’m right there with you, too many good strains on the market these days.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2018)

I almost ordered up some of the grape mix but then reality struck. I got goji f2 maturing up and about to throw some goji pollen on some black dogs and lvtk clones in the next day or two so really no point buying seeds I won't be able to pop for a while. 

But impulse reactions are hard to battle back some times.


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 29, 2018)

I’m waiting on those driver crosses to be released. Though I did hear something about somebody else getting some packs already but it’s so on the low low they wouldn’t say from who just sent me this is all. 

*Brown Sugar*

_(ButterScotch x Sundae Driver)_

*Cookie Dough Sun*

_(GSC Forum Cookies x Sundae Driver)_

*Sundae Float*

_(Rootbeer Float x Sundae Driver)_

*Kitchen Sink*

_(GMO x Sundae Driver)_

*BlueBerry Sundae*

_(BlueBerry x Sundae Driver)_

*Orange Sundae*

_(Orange Cookies x Sundae Driver)_

*Cherry On Top*

_(Cherry Pie x Sundae Driver)_

*Sour Sundae*

_(Ultra Sour x Sundae Driver)_

*TriFi Sundae*

_(TriFi x Sundae Driver)_

*Affy Taffy*

_(Og LA Affy x Sundae Driver)_

*Weed Nap*

_(TK 91 x Sundae Driver)_

*Nilla Wafer*

_(Wedding Cake x Sundae Driver)_

*Chocolope Sundae*

_(Chocolope x Sundae Driver)_

*Apple Sundae*

_(Apple Juice x Sundae Driver)_

*Uber*

_(Chem D x Sundae Driver)_

*Dubble Sundae*

_(Sour Dubble x Sundae Driver)_

*Peanut Sundae*

_(Dosidos x Sundae Driver)_

*Sundae Strudel*

_(Cherry Strudel x Sundae Driver)_

*Sticky Sundae*

_(GG4 x Sundae Driver)_

*Banana Sundae*

_(Banana OG x Sundae Driver)_

*Jeeves*

_(White x Sundae Driver)_

*Sweet Bread*

_(Birthday Cake x Sundae Driver)_

*Valley Sundae*

_(SFV OG x Sundae Driver)_


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 29, 2018)

Dude74 said:


> I’m waiting on those driver crosses to be released. Though I did hear something about somebody else getting some packs already but it’s so on the low low they wouldn’t say from who just sent me this is all.
> 
> *Brown Sugar*
> 
> ...


They were initially released at Emerald Cup, so lots of people already have their hands on them, including a lot of opportunists auctioning them off or trying to start their own “seed bank”. Thanks for the whole list though.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got goji f2 maturing up and about to throw some goji pollen on some black dogs and lvtk clones in the next day or two so


Goji F2 x Black Dog =Yes!!!
Goji F2 x Lvtk=Yes please!!!


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> They were initially released at Emerald Cup, so lots of people already have their hands on them, including a lot of opportunists auctioning them off or trying to start their own “seed bank”. Thanks for the whole list though.


That weed nap tho...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Goji F2 x Black Dog =Yes!!!
> Goji F2 x Lvtk=Yes please!!!


This round it is a goji og male who's pollen I'll be hitting those two with. I'm about to harvest the goji og f2 and the goji og females for the first time in a week or so. Then I'm going to find the best male I can find from the goji f2s, lvtk x tang pow, lvtk x goji, black dogs 1&2 x goji, maybe best two males to go further with crosses. 

Only time will tell, lol. Plus I gotta save money for shipping cost once the goji crosses come along. Cheers man


----------



## quiescent (Dec 29, 2018)

Jesus. I saw the post about the clearance, stopped dead in my tracks and went to rado's site and added another pack of the lemon d, scampi and roasted garlic margy with some sbs and grape gellee. 

Then I saw the post about becoming a seed addict and was like "totally agree, it's great." 

@thenotsoesoteric follows that up and I was thinking "damn, my weakness got me again lol". 

Then I see the sundae driver list and immediately "but I gotta have this and that and this...."

Great time to be a seed buyer guys. I have never acquired so many packs in a year before.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 29, 2018)

I have to fight the urge to ask where to get these,I have to refuse myself. Bean addiction is real.I have a meager selection but I am determined to get thru all of my packs.
I really can't comprehend how some of you with these vast selections are able to do it.That is,get thru soooo many diff genetics.I'm jelly and envious. Is the key,run 'em small till ya decide on your keepers?
I turned my veg tent into another flower,and I'm still trying to get the logistics down as to how I'm gonna get thru the packs I want to taste in the upcoming months. lol,I want to have at least 5 keepers by summertime.While still diggin thru and popping packs.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 29, 2018)

I run about half of my room as a huge pheno hunt. 

I flower 8-12 clones per 45 gallon smart pot with 6 blumats. 4 per 1k. Use common sense in selecting what goes where, maybe top a few plants a week or two into flower if needed to keep the canopy even. 

The tricky part is what you do with the clones. I keep em in beer cups/1 gallon grow bags as long as it takes for me to grow, cure and smoke test them. I've built several shelves for this process. If I were to do a tent/small room home grow again I would definitely have 2 tiers in my veg area to keep/propagate clones/seedlings.

First crop I keep about a quarter of bud from each plant and run the rest into bho. I treat those individual branches with great care, much more hands on in the dry/cure with new plants than I am for my "sharing section" as I can't mess this up. I keep about 5% or less of the plants I run for a second go, shits gotta be stellar to stick around.

I rarely keep plants for more than a few runs. This is my hobby so I'm doing it like you'd imagine a homegrower in Disneyland would do it if they could. 

I could grow a lot of clone only strains and make a lot of money by not "wasting space looking for better when you've got more than good enough available". I would just be going through the motions and I'd bet that the end consumer could tell. As it stands I break even or take a loss considering the cost of seeds and the fact I don't price my product "properly".


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Jesus. I saw the post about the clearance, stopped dead in my tracks and went to rado's site and added another pack of the lemon d, scampi and roasted garlic margy with some sbs and grape gellee.
> 
> Then I saw the post about becoming a seed addict and was like "totally agree, it's great."
> 
> ...


Honestly I would have bought some packs but I'm saving for a deposit on a new apartment because I'm sick of the shithole I'm in now. Time to upgrade, lol, so I have to show restraint.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 29, 2018)

I had been waiting on his gear til I had my other setup ready to go, but when I saw this I caved. Unfortunately seems the foot traffic has really slowed the site...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 29, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I run about half of my room as a huge pheno hunt.
> 
> I flower 8-12 clones per 45 gallon smart pot with 6 blumats. 4 per 1k. Use common sense in selecting what goes where, maybe top a few plants a week or two into flower if needed to keep the canopy even.
> 
> ...


I get it.I'll the logistics down sure enough. I'm saying,I was on a quest for one specific pack of beans. Out of respect for the thread I'll just say JP. It was unavailable so I grabbed 2 of something else from the same vendor because of sales,auctions etc. Fast forward 8 months or so and I'm up to 20+ packs...lol. 20 of those I will Def run and want to run soon.Some you members here that I see around the RIU streets,dwarf my seed stash 10 fold! I know,most are shared,traded,etc. Also,I'm not speaking of the peepz that are preserving,chucking,breeding,seed making and what have you. Though I do envy them also,my admiration are the small time pheno hunters bean poppers in less than ideal space/s to do so. We are all constrained by two common denominators space & time.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 29, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I get it.I'll the logistics down sure enough. I'm saying,I was on a quest for one specific pack of beans. Out of respect for the thread I'll just say JP. It was unavailable so I grabbed 2 of something else from the same vendor because of sales,auctions etc. Fast forward 8 months or so and I'm up to 20+ packs...lol. 20 of those I will Def run and want to run soon.Some you members here that I see around the RIU streets,dwarf my seed stash 10 fold! I know,most are shared,traded,etc. Also,I'm not speaking of the peepz that are preserving,chucking,breeding,seed making and what have you. Though I do envy them also,my admiration are the small time pheno hunters bean poppers in less than ideal space/s to do so. We are all constrained by two common denominators space & time.


You could totally pop 40-50 of those beans at a time if you've got a 4x4 flower and a 3x3 veg tent. More if you could build a shelf tent for clones/early veg outside those spaces.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 29, 2018)

quiescent said:


> You could totally pop 40-50 of those beans at a time if you've got a 4x4 flower and a 3x3 veg tent. More if you could build a shelf tent for clones/early veg outside those spaces.


Indeed. I'm on it! Just have 3 huge moms left flowering out in my 4.5x4.5x7ish tent. I converted my 4x4x6 veg to a flower tent as well. Just gotta finish the gals that are flowering in there too. @quiescent is it cool to dm you? Don't wanna clog up this thread with my banter.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 29, 2018)

For sure man.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This round it is a goji og male who's pollen I'll be hitting those two with. I'm about to harvest the goji og f2 and the goji og females for the first time in a week or so. Then I'm going to find the best male I can find from the goji f2s, lvtk x tang pow, lvtk x goji, black dogs 1&2 x goji, maybe best two males to go further with crosses.
> 
> Only time will tell, lol. Plus I gotta save money for shipping cost once the goji crosses come along. Cheers man


My bad, just substitue my previous slobbering post with the goji male. Yes please!!!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 30, 2018)

2019 is going to be even stickier...I can’t wait. Swooped 5 packs thanks to the heads up with the ongoing sale. 

Peanut Butter Tree
Margalope
Blue Grapes
Sour Strawberry pie
Purple Apples


----------



## Site (Jan 5, 2019)

My brother sent me my seeds from the states over christmas when he visited...im a happy boy! Gonna have to make some room i think!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2019)

Anyone else running BB Shortcake? 
The Blueberry genetics are deep with this one. All 6 I have in veg (even the one confirmed male) have the crinkled leaves. If I were only running these I'd swear I had a pH or watering issue. 

I'll get some pics up for reference. Just wanted to note this for anyone else running these. Its not you...its the plants,


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 6, 2019)

scotti dog on IG looks wonderful! Be nice to try phinnest seeds made from rado and tissue culture.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 6, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone else running BB Shortcake?
> The Blueberry genetics are deep with this one. All 6 I have in veg (even the one confirmed male) have the crinkled leaves. If I were only running these I'd swear I had a pH or watering issue.
> 
> I'll get some pics up for reference. Just wanted to note this for anyone else running these. Its not you...its the plants,


It might be in the Grape Pie line as well. I ran a couple Jelly Pie f2’s last run, they were both male, that had the crinkle leaf mutation.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 6, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> It might be in the Grape Pie line as well. I ran a couple Jelly Pie f2’s last run, they were both male, that had the crinkle leaf mutation.


That could be too. Did your JP F2s straighten themselves out? IME, they usually grow out of it.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 6, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> That could be too. Did your JP F2s straighten themselves out? IME, they usually grow out of it.


I didn’t give them long enough to find out. Once they showed sex, I axed them.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 6, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> I didn’t give them long enough to find out. Once they showed sex, I axed them.



Poor buggers, lol. 
Some of those mutants can be fire but I get it. I've a more than a few that remained stunted/mutated that turned out to be shit.

I have high hopes for these BBS. The finished pics Rados been posting look incredible.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 6, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Poor buggers, lol.
> Some of those mutants can be fire but I get it. I've a more than a few that remained stunted/mutated that turned out to be shit.
> 
> I have high hopes for these BBS. The finished pics Rados been posting look incredible.


Should be a terp bomb.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 8, 2019)

I think I kept the wrong cut of east cake. I mixed up the two clones when I tossed the other one and I thought I picked the right one but the one I kept appears to be the less frosty cut I meant to toss. Because this girl is the least frosty flower in the tent. Both black dogs and lvtk look better too. 

Granted, I did throw her into flower just as she was starting to bounce back to healthy. I got 10+ more seeds so fudge this clone. Plus she has a very similar lime citrus type smells as my blue miyagi cut and miyagi x tang pow cross has/had. It's a good fruity smell and most would love it but Im burnt out on that lime citrus taste.


----------



## Site (Jan 10, 2019)

IG post on the pacifier which was used for those apple juice crosses people probably recieved!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 10, 2019)

Site said:


> IG post on the pacifier which was used for those apple juice crosses people probably recieved!


genetics listed a couple pages back. Also to note, TK91 s1's halfway thru flower, no nanners or herm signs whatsoever.


----------



## Site (Jan 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> genetics listed a couple pages back. Also to note, TK91 s1's halfway thru flower, no nanners or herm signs whatsoever.


yea saw that you had posted it...just thought I was add this in as it was posted the other day...I might germinate a few of the freebies just to see how they turn out


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 10, 2019)

I seen many comments on it being a dandy.


----------



## maxamus1 (Jan 10, 2019)

Does anyone know how to get ahold of him i made a purchase on their website. But when i mailed my payment off i forgot to put my name or order # on it. Ive hit him up on ig and tried to use the website but guess the link is non existent.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 10, 2019)

Ive been waiting as well for confirmation on payment or if seeds have shipped. I sent a MO ten days ago and if I don’t hear anything soon I’ll just email rado. Best of luck...


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 10, 2019)

Same here. Tracking says my cash got there last Thursday. The website still says the orders on hold.


----------



## BMWEATER (Jan 10, 2019)

Here is some 20k Jack towards the end of Week 6 smelling amazing! Just like classic jack with a lime skittles backend


----------



## quiescent (Jan 10, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> Does anyone know how to get ahold of him i made a purchase on their website. But when i mailed my payment off i forgot to put my name or order # on it. Ive hit him up on ig and tried to use the website but guess the link is non existent.


Email to contact is [email protected]


----------



## Dude74 (Jan 11, 2019)

For those wondering about shipping, the website states allow 10-14 days for processing. Also, the expo is about to go down. I think.

I’d rather wait until the expo is over in hopes of getting some driver crossed freebies, which should be release any time. I think.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 11, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> For those wondering about shipping, the website states allow 10-14 days for processing. Also, the expo is about to go down. I think.
> 
> I’d rather wait until the expo is over in hopes of getting some driver crossed freebies, which should be release any time. I think.


I highly doubt they're planning on giving sundae driver freebies fwiw.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 11, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> For those wondering about shipping, the website states allow 10-14 days for processing. Also, the expo is about to go down. I think.
> 
> I’d rather wait until the expo is over in hopes of getting some driver crossed freebies, which should be release any time. I think.


I’d prefer getting my seeds once payment is secured, could care less about the freebies. But I’m not stressing.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 11, 2019)

man I'd get to the expo if I could, I think there will be some of the new phinnest/Rado collabs made from tissue culture, be nice to score. Lava Dawg, yummy.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> man I'd get to the expo if I could, I think there will be some of the new phinnest/Rado collabs made from tissue culture, be nice to score.


Indeed. Lots of treats to be had. Unfortunately am stuck at home in the great midwest...


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 11, 2019)

I also see on IG Rado and others goin gonzo over the Pacifier, for those wondering what it was awhile back. Must be a gem.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2019)

Quick veg shots.
First night in the bloom room for Banana Tree #4 (I have to stagger them in according to size and when cuttings root)
 

Just flipped the first BB Shortcake too (these pics in the bloom room are so washed out)
 

Some Roasted Garlic Margy waiting for new pots. (ahh, more natural lighting)
 

More Blueberry Shortcakes
 

Getting crowded on this side. 
 
There's a couple of Blue Grapes in squeezed in somewhere. 
I know there's a lot on IG but not much here on the newer stuff. I'm gonna try to keep updates/notes for at least the BB Shortcakes since they appear to be a touch sensitive. I cant even look at them and the leaves crinkle. 

Anyone growing out the Pacifier or Sour Apple crosses?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Quick veg shots.
> First night in the bloom room for Banana Tree #4 (I have to stagger them in according to size and when cuttings root)
> View attachment 4263332
> 
> ...


Looking good sister!

I'm on the fence about popping afew of my rootbeer x applejuice or gmo x frozy margie. Both sound great!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 11, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone growing out the Pacifier or Sour Apple crosses?


I had some sour apple and pacifier crosses gifted to me,unfortunately they didn't survive the letter stamper at the post office..
Lovely gals btw.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking good sister!
> 
> I'm on the fence about popping afew of my rootbeer x applejuice or gmo x frozy margie. Both sound great!


Thank you. I think I got two different AJ freebies but I don't remember the Rootbeer one. That sounds unique.
I only germed 3 of the Roasted Garlic Margies but after sampling some GMO buds from the dispo I kinda wish I thrown down a couple more. That GMO has a kickass stone. 



CoB_nUt said:


> I had some sour apple and pacifier crosses gifted to me,unfortunately they didn't survive the letter stamper at the post office..
> Lovely gals btw.


Well shit. That sucks. If still had some extras I'd toss em your way but I already split mine with another member. Did any of the seeds survive or did they all meet a crushing death?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 11, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you. I think I got two different AJ freebies but I don't remember the Rootbeer one. That sounds unique.
> I only germed 3 of the Roasted Garlic Margies but after sampling some GMO buds from the dispo I kinda wish I thrown down a couple more. That GMO has a kickass stone.
> 
> 
> Well shit. That sucks. If still had some extras I'd toss em your way but I already split mine with another member. Did any of the seeds survive or did they all meet a crushing death?


Oh no,it's all good.I'm fine on beans. Thank you tho! I had a few in one pack that seemed to be ok,kinda chipped and cracked. I soaked them...we will see!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I had some sour apple and pacifier crosses gifted to me,unfortunately they didn't survive the letter stamper at the post office..
> Lovely gals btw.


Hmmm.....there's an old school way to do a send that prevents that kinda stuff. A few folks here know what I'm sayin'. (BTW...ever grow/finish any of those I sent?) 

It's also a great way to send bubble hash. Makes it >everytime<... 

The seedbanks need to start using this method, IMO. Wayyyy cheaper sends...far less scrutiny...if any. (basically...if no Anthrax (LOL) falls out of the envelope...it will go through)

Cardboard...coroplast...Q-tips....tape....envelope. I can detail the process back channel if anyone wants to know. I doubt there are prying eyes here....but it's been a good gig so don't wanna jinx it

Anxiously awaiting the next drop. Decisions, decisions! Was funny as shit....kinda dropped the hint "I might be buying more seeds" to the old lady....expecting one of those head cocks (no, not that kinda head)....then she said "Can you get more of that Sugarberry Scone stuff?" When I told her No....but that the drop is from the same cat and likely to be in that same league....she didn't even flinch when I said "I'll probably buy mutiple packs and will likely need to hit (drain) the cash machine hard" 

Woot! "C'mon Ice Cream"


----------



## quiescent (Jan 12, 2019)

I remember when hemp depot packaged like that.

They were in a bubble mailer, never had an issue before that anyone had communicated to me.

Gonna start doing another oldschool protection thing. The plastic triangle binders that make a folder out of a stack of papers protecting the seeds in loose baggies.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 12, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> (BTW...ever grow/finish any of those I sent?)


Moi?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 12, 2019)

I miss places that used to ship like that...much better than most of the “stealth” packaging I see today. Missing the days of floppy discs...


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 12, 2019)

So there are pics up in the Sundae Driver section on the website. Is there a drop soon?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 12, 2019)

Piggie Smalls said:


> So there are pics up in the Sundae Driver section on the website. Is there a drop soon?


 They’ve been saying Mid-January on IG. Haven’t seen a firm date though.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 12, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> They’ve been saying Mid-January on IG. Haven’t seen a firm date though.


Dang, thought the pics might mean there was something incoming. Saw on IG that he might be at the Denver Expo with some Driver crosses and I have a Sunday ticket so here’s hoping.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 12, 2019)

Just threw 3 roast garlic Margies into the paper towel tonight. Was going to try the ruby frost but haven't seen any good pics of it yet but I have heard a lot of compliments about gmo crosses.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2019)

Last night I saw all the sundae driver crosses posted, today they're gone. Rado is ready to make it happen with just a stock update on the merchant end. I'd expect the drop within a week based on how fast things moved last drop. I'm sure there'll be an announcement in the next few days.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 13, 2019)

Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 13, 2019)

were those Pacifiers freebies somewhere or just a reg offering? His pics of that is unbelievable on IG.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Decisions, decisions.....


There's nothing that I wouldn't grow if I was only looking for good flowers/extractions out of them. 

I'd say the gassy ones are more likely to be amazing production plants than the fruity ones. Having gas and funk added to a fruity strain gives you a product more likely to have a solid taste from start to end of a joint/multiple hit bowl. They generally require no/little cure to bring the flower smells back to the taste and will be more forgiving with mishaps in the dry/cure.

The only reason I say this is because I'm sure there'll be people that pick the super fruity strains with no og/chem in them when they should have gone with the gassy stuff to better suit their needs. Strain selection is the biggest part of growing imo. Anyone can follow some cookie cutter type plans for nutes, environment and pest control and grow great weed if they start with the right seeds.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> were those Pacifiers freebies somewhere or just a reg offering? His pics of that is unbelievable on IG.


I have only seen them in the freebies. I've given away 5 or 6 packs of pacifier x apple juice. I'm getting an order from the new years sale and gonna be placing a couple for the driver stuff... lmk if you're interested in some, I'm sure I'll be getting more lol.

Edit: reread your post and better understand it now. I'm not sure of the origins of the seeds that he found pacifier in.

I've got some cherry cookies f2s going now and it smells great. I'm debating getting a few more packs of the f3s based on veg smells if that tells you anything.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 13, 2019)

yes. After messin with the gifted TK91's yessir. And thank you again.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2019)

No problem man, glad they're turning out for you. Was worried that you'd get some males out of it but so far so good right?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 13, 2019)

quiescent said:


> No problem man, glad they're turning out for you. Was worried that you'd get some males out of it but so far so good right?


not a sign and I been searchin hard. Im super chronic med smoker and Im out, lol, I took a lower lil frosty nug, green as all get out, did a quick dry even, scoped it, was impressed, smoked it, and no shit. if the plant finishes out like its goin now, be some impressive stuff. I never took a bud that early, and I don't do it hardly at all, and the buzz I caught, albeit only 20-30 mins, wow, I still can't quite believe it, tbh.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2019)

For the folks waiting on orders, I just got an email responding to tracking info I sent him for a payment. 

No problem.
I will be packing and shipping out a bunch of orders this week.
CGPNW 

No worries guys, he's got you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2019)

So far 2/3 roasted garlics popped and are in rock wool cubes. I expect the other to still germinate. I'll be watching Tangerine's batch for inspiration!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 13, 2019)

quiescent said:


> For the folks waiting on orders, I just got an email responding to tracking info I sent him for a payment.
> 
> No problem.
> I will be packing and shipping out a bunch of orders this week.
> ...


Thank you for this post, I was about to contact them.


----------



## Site (Jan 14, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> were those Pacifiers freebies somewhere or just a reg offering? His pics of that is unbelievable on IG.


Got mine as freebies but crossed with apple juice i believe...popped 5 into germinate today so gonna try find a winner!


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 14, 2019)

Seen their seeds on seedsherenow
Pricy little beans


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 14, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Seen their seeds on seedsherenow
> Pricy little beans


Check out https://radogear.com/shop-seeds/.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 14, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Seen their seeds on seedsherenow
> Pricy little beans


Before the last drop his fem packs had 12+.. My cousin who gave me a few of the upcoming Sundae Driver fems said his packs had exactly 10 but they were pre-release so that could change. If he goes back to the fat packs the fems in particular are literally one of the best deals in the game imo. Find a sale + freebies and you cant go wrong..

Ive got a Wedding Cake x Sundae Driver going.. I dealt with some fungus gnats so it's not at its full potential, but it was early veg so I've got time to turn things around and have high expectations for her


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 15, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Before the last drop his fem packs had 12+.. My cousin who gave me a few of the upcoming Sundae Driver fems said his packs had exactly 10 but they were pre-release so that could change. If he goes back to the fat packs the fems in particular are literally one of the best deals in the game imo. Find a sale + freebies and you cant go wrong..
> 
> Ive got a Wedding Cake x Sundae Driver going.. I dealt with some fungus gnats so it's not at its full potential, but it was early veg so I've got time to turn things around and have high expectations for her


Wedding cake x sundae driver sounds epic!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 15, 2019)

Website says 6-8 seeds per pack for the SD releases. Some of the Margy fems had 10+ per pack but are also priced at a higher price point per pack. Seems like $10 per seed is about where it falls depending on the seed count per pack. 

It looks like at least one seed seller is jumping the gun and is already offering these for sale.....and for a highly inflated price. I wonder what the agreements are on releases like this. Seems like 'rado would be the one to start the ball rolling on his own site but again...I have no idea how things are set up on timing/pricing/etc. for individual resellers.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 15, 2019)

The margy crosses are regular seeds.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 15, 2019)

quiescent said:


> The margy crosses are regular seeds.


All but the Butterscoth Margy.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 15, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> All but the Butterscoth Margy.


That's something that I saw get released to a few places but haven't seen anything living/dead yet.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 17, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Website says 6-8 seeds per pack for the SD releases. Some of the Margy fems had 10+ per pack but are also priced at a higher price point per pack. Seems like $10 per seed is about where it falls depending on the seed count per pack.
> 
> It looks like at least one seed seller is jumping the gun and is already offering these for sale.....and for a highly inflated price. I wonder what the agreements are on releases like this. Seems like 'rado would be the one to start the ball rolling on his own site but again...I have no idea how things are set up on timing/pricing/etc. for individual resellers.


All these “sellers” are people that bought them at Emerald Cup and are reselling them. They’re basically scalpers, except in this case, Rado is going to sell them on his site.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 17, 2019)

The outfit I'm speaking to is a seed bank that 'rado stocks. Had $150 as a sticker price on the packs.....now down to $100....but unlike other sites that will carry these seeds...they are not listed as "Pre Order" sales. Doubtful anyone is buying them when 'rado will sell them cheaper in direct mode...but never say never when it comes to seed packs.

But yeah...some of the prices on Strainly for unopened packs are crazy.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 17, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> The joutfit I'm speaking to is a seed bank that 'rado stocks. Had $150 as a sticker price on the packs.....now down to $100....but unlike other sites that will carry these seeds...they are not listed as "Pre Order" sales. Doubtful anyone is buying them when 'rado will sell them cheaper in direct mode...but never say never when it comes to seed packs.
> 
> But yeah...some of the prices on Strainly for unopened packs are crazy.


I laugh when I see people put up strains for 4-8x the price he has them going for on his site...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 17, 2019)

The wait is over...and you’ll likely be seeing some of those Pacifier freebies...


----------



## webby420 (Jan 17, 2019)

Haven’t opened the packs but there is 18 freebies


----------



## BMWEATER (Jan 17, 2019)

*End of Week 7 —- $20k Jack 
*
Amazing jack smells with strong hits of lime candy, similar to the green skittles. She has really stacked incredibly, I know the photos arnt the best but wanted to share


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 17, 2019)

fems from sundae driver at treestars seedbank, also phinest fems with rado too there


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 18, 2019)

^^^^That's who I was talking about above Bodyne^^^. Started out asking $150 a pack...LOL....now sitting @ $100 a pack. 

"Blue Light/Early Bird Special"...LOL....


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 18, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> ^^^^That's who I was talking about above Bodyne^^^. Started out asking $150 a pack...LOL....now sitting @ $100 a pack.
> 
> "Blue Light/Early Bird Special"...LOL....


Stiicky, take a chance on one of the lava cake crosses from Phinest if you can, cmon maaan, lol. That is a top shelf bean store, both in genetics and most def in prices. Like to win the lottery.


----------



## Site (Jan 18, 2019)

has anyone successfully germinate any of the apple juice x pacifier freebies? mine are fairly pale/green but they've been soaking for 4/5 days now and nothing...my 5 cheese and 6 CBD seeds all germinated within 2 days...


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 18, 2019)

seen Rado comment his contender to take over GMO, more or less, lol, is his Scotti Dog. Must be Grape Biscotti x ChemD. Has quite the description of nose, lol.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 18, 2019)

BMWEATER said:


> *End of Week 7 —- $20k Jack
> *
> Amazing jack smells with strong hits of lime candy, similar to the green skittles. She has really stacked incredibly, I know the photos arnt the best but wanted to share
> 
> View attachment 4266313 View attachment 4266314


great job looks amazing


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 18, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Stiicky, take a chance on one of the lava cake crosses from Phinest if you can, cmon maaan, lol. That is a top shelf bean store, both in genetics and most def in prices. Like to win the lottery.


In all honesty, I had to look to see what "Lave Cake" is and was surprised to see that it is Grape Pie x Thin Mint Cookies. On the flip side...Sugarberry Scone is Thin Mint Cookies x Grape Pie. 

A part of me kinda cringes at the price point of some of these packs...but then again...everytime I puff this SS rosin/hash/bud I know full well it's worth every cent.

It's gonna be an interesting Summer. No doubt about it.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 18, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> In all honesty, I had to look to see what "Lave Cake" is and was surprised to see that it is Grape Pie x Thin Mint Cookies. On the flip side...Sugarberry Scone is Thin Mint Cookies x Grape Pie.
> 
> A part of me kinda cringes at the price point of some of these packs...but then again...everytime I puff this SS rosin/hash/bud I know full well it's worth every cent.
> 
> It's gonna be an interesting Summer. No doubt about it.


I also seen him mention his affie taffy, whatever that one is, for being his go to nightime nitey nite smoke. It looked good also. I just think thats cool they made the plants that made the seeds from tissue culture, Phinest that is. but there's is 50 bucks higher. 80 or 100 is all out of my range. You sure see so many more positives than negatives on ole Rado though, even the margy hybrids getting rave reviews.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 18, 2019)

The extra beans 'rado includes in his packs makes a lot of difference in the price per seed paid and is a seriously good practice/gesture. Then he tosses in freebies in most instances on the back side.

I've seen no mention either way of >fat< packs in those $150 Phinest offerings. Even so....uhhhhhhummmm.....some of that shit does sound damn tasty. 

With "legality"......I went from having an unlimited seed buying budget to having to raid (OK...clean out) the wife's purse. However, along with my new found poverty I've also learned that I'm gonna be good if I say the code words "Cannarado" or "like the Sugarberry" as I start talking about how many packs I'm gonna buy and how much I plan to spend. 

"C'mon ice cream...."


----------



## BMWEATER (Jan 19, 2019)

GreenLegend420 said:


> great job looks amazing


Thank you so much!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 19, 2019)

Took advantage of the sale Cannarado had. The freebies go above and beyond.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 19, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Took advantage of the sale Cannarado had. The freebies go above and beyond. View attachment 4267518


I’ve been after the Sugarbear myself.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2019)

I know the pacifier is big talk right now but those ssh should be really nice smoke! Good score there.

Here are my 3 roast garlic margy


----------



## Site (Jan 21, 2019)

Site said:


> has anyone successfully germinate any of the apple juice x pacifier freebies? mine are fairly pale/green but they've been soaking for 4/5 days now and nothing...my 5 cheese and 6 CBD seeds all germinated within 2 days...


I finally had one seed germinate...only took 7 days...hopefully the remaining 4 crack open...


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 21, 2019)

Just got some gsc x sundae driver so hard to choose they could all be bangers. Ordered from neptune seeds hope they come soon anyone grow either of these strains. I never grew a cookie before. Nor the sundae


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 21, 2019)

Anyone heard when the "Official" drop will be available on 'rado's site?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 21, 2019)

he posted a bunch of margy cross pics yesterday on IG, man, don't think folks need to worry bout that polyhybrid, lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> he posted a bunch of margy cross pics yesterday on IG, man, don't think folks need to worry bout that polyhybrid, lol


Them shits was looking fire for sure...


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 21, 2019)

genuity said:


> Them shits was looking fire for sure...


jeez did you see the GojiMargy post blow up, I don't know who TR unless they were talkin bout tierra roja, but apparently TR went to Big Canna after being one of the boys and its not goin over well, lol. But yea, great lookin pics.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 21, 2019)

Tangerine's roasted garlics are what Im waiting to see flower out. She does them plants justice. Im guessing the gmo and margy are gonna be stanking fire


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 22, 2019)

Site said:


> I finally had one seed germinate...only took 7 days...hopefully the remaining 4 crack open...


i had some apple juice freebies that didnt crack open in water after a couple days but i put them in some coco and they all came up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2019)

East cake 

at roughly 44 days 12/12 and gonna need another few weeks. Least frosty plant in the tent and smells exactly like my miyagi cut did, like lime citrus. Know other people like it but I am burnt out on these terps so I doubt I'll smoke much of it versus give it away or make concentrates with. I'll go back to the rest of the pack at some point.


----------



## Site (Jan 23, 2019)

GreenLegend420 said:


> i had some apple juice freebies that didnt crack open in water after a couple days but i put them in some coco and they all came up.


Ah perfect...ive put another 4 into germinate so will see how they go...all the seeds that were soaking have gone much darker in colour now so im hoping they will germinate (will have too many then for my pheno hunt though haha)....hoping they are as good as the pacifiers he put online


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 23, 2019)

TK91 s1, got 4 of em, been nibblin on one. Out of meds. No sign of any nutsacks, three weeks to go. Got a pic of one, sorry bout quality, old camera.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 23, 2019)

If you have checked out the site recently, I’m Wondering what he’s gonna have in store in the vault....


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 23, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Anyone heard when the "Official" drop will be available on 'rado's site?


He said a restock was coming next week on his instagram


----------



## quiescent (Jan 23, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> He said a restock was coming next week on his instagram


I saw earlier today that every strain was posted, with pictures just not available to buy. Now that's gone, back to the way it was. I also saw the lemon tree stuff was all reposted, didn't check the grape pie stuff. I am thinking this week as I saw that post on Sunday. I do know there's a huge expo this weekend so either to coincide or after would be my guess.

Also curious about the vault. Would be dope if there were some sour dubb stuff left over lol.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 24, 2019)

Saw that. Dunno if anyone else saw it as well....but there was a small "prices are going up" blurb on IG as well. Kinda thinking the game may get far more expensive as nearly everyone else considered "competition" is roillin with $150 packs....and up....and 'rado's gear is being hocked eleswhere by the hucksters for far more. Dunno if the "6" packs" and that new pricing level is what he meant or if everything is gonna take another hike soon. Either way...time to stock up and do some preservaton for the future. The wife is gonna shit.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jan 24, 2019)

Some items that appeared last night were actually able to be added to cart, like Biscotti Sundae and Sundae Driver F3 (or F2, can’t remember which). Was quite a surprise...


----------



## quiescent (Jan 24, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Saw that. Dunno if anyone else saw it as well....but there was a small "prices are going up" blurb on IG as well. Kinda thinking the game may get far more expensive as nearly everyone else considered "competition" is roillin with $150 packs....and up....and 'rado's gear is being hocked eleswhere by the hucksters for far more. Dunno if the "6" packs" and that new pricing level is what he meant or if everything is gonna take another hike soon. Either way...time to stock up and do some preservaton for the future. The wife is gonna shit.


I think he was being facetious because the margy dog looked dank as fuck.


CalmAnSense said:


> Some items that appeared last night were actually able to be added to cart, like Biscotti Sundae and Sundae Driver F3 (or F2, can’t remember which). Was quite a surprise...


It was sundae driver f2s but it was made with the grape pie bx based on description iirc. Also was $200, no thanks lol.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jan 24, 2019)

quiescent said:


> It was sundae driver f2s but it was made with the grape pie bx based on description iirc. Also was $200, no thanks lol.


Agreed. Several of the Driver crosses interest me more than original, and cheaper too. Bummed that Daily Driver (Zkittlez cross) isn’t on this release, though...that one looks gorgeous on IG, but says it’ll be summertime release.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 24, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> Agreed. Several of the Driver crosses interest me more than original, and cheaper too. Bummed that Daily Driver (Zkittlez cross) isn’t on this release, though...that one looks gorgeous on IG, but says it’ll be summertime release.


I’m waiting to get something with Zkittlez in the stable, and that might just have to be the one.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm growing some Dutch passion lemon zkittles right now, they smell nice.

Edit: liquid imagination, blue zkittle x jetfuel gelato, would be another interesting option.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 26, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I think he was being facetious because the margy dog looked dank as fuck.
> It was sundae driver f2s but it was made with the grape pie bx based on description iirc. Also was $200, no thanks lol.


Facetious....maybe. However, those $200 packs say otherwise here. Has 'rado priced packs @ $200 before this? No complaint...I think his gear is worth it. If you can't make/get a $200 benefit back from a pack of seeds...well....it might be wise to take up knitting as a hobby instead. . As far as $$$....the 6 packs @ $80 each....if they average 7 per pack....are roughly $11.50 per seed. 10 packs @ $120...say...with 12 average in em...are $10 per seed. Not a lot of increase...and the extras DO play in heavily to the end per seed cost...but think of how many seeds will be in this drop alone with 25 crosses in the drop. 

How many seeds do you guys think this drop will encompass in total? @ even 1000 seeds per cross the math is staggering. That bag of GMO x Grape Pie he showed on IG was far more than 1000 seeds....


----------



## tman42 (Jan 26, 2019)

Limited drop on radogear.com of the Sundae Driver crosses! Ordered the Nilla Wafer and Kitchen sink. No S1's listed yet though. Figured i would give you all a heads up.


----------



## fieldhand (Jan 26, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Limited drop on radogear.com of the Sundae Driver crosses! Ordered the Nilla Wafer and Kitchen sink. No S1's listed yet though. Figured i would give you all a heads up.


Thank you man. Been watching all day and fell asleep at the wheel!


----------



## Site (Jan 26, 2019)

Got sundae driver f1s and f2s in the grape pie section! Ordered one of each!

Only had 2 of 11 of my apple juice x pacifier seeds germ though which is a shame...had 6 gorillas germ perfect same place


----------



## Dude74 (Jan 26, 2019)

And the site crashed....


----------



## Site (Jan 26, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> And the site crashed....


Haha i am extremely happy i just jumped on there at random and noticed them...they wernet in the sundae driver section though...grape pie...people may not have realised yet!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 26, 2019)

I saw those Site. Glad you were able to snag what you wanted. Bummer to not see the S-1's in the drop. Had already pre-ordered multiple selections elsewhere (with a discount) so that was all I was gonna try to snag from the 'rado site. Yeah...right. 

Once I figured out the S-1's weren't there I hit a pack of the Blueberry cus the S-1's and the BB were the only selections not available where I ended up ordering... and after it was added to the cart and I typed in the first page of info and went to the second page....the whole thing went down...


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 26, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> And the site crashed....


I was right in the middle of checkout when it went down...maybe it's a sign, I really don't need more seeds.


----------



## Site (Jan 26, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I saw those Site. Glad you were able to snag what you wanted. Bummer to not see the S-1's in the drop. Had already pre-ordered multiple selections elsewhere (with a discount) so that was all I was gonna try to snag from the 'rado site. Yeah...right.
> 
> Once I figured out the S-1's weren't there I hit a pack of the Blueberry cus the S-1's and the BB were the only selections not available where I ended up ordering... and after it was added to the cart and I typed in the first page of info and went to the second page....the whole thing went down...


By s1's do you mean the original grape pie x gmo seeds...what i would call f1's?? 

Yea icant buy any bud etc like these strains in the uk so ive had to force myself to get on limited drops like this...good investments though and its getting me away from usual breeders like humboldt dinafem etc (not that they have been bad to me but just generic strains everyone has)


----------



## Site (Jan 26, 2019)

Still saying 18 packs of f1s available


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 26, 2019)

Here we go again, buying shit I don't need...

Grabbed some Kitchen Sink, Nilla Wafer and Sundae Sunset.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 26, 2019)

No Site...Sundae Driver S-1's....selfed/feminized seeds of the SD clone selected and used in these crosses. Just thought if I could snag a pack when they first went up I would do so.

LOL SoCaljoe. Same here. Didn't need them but wanted them just the same...pretty much like all seeds I buy. Sundae Sunset here as well...along with Chocolope and Sunset Strudel. Was gonna grab a few more varieties but decided 3 would give me a good variety/look @ the SD/etc. and went for a Phinest Molten Melon instead. Dizzaaam it's gonna be a fun Summer @ the fruit farm...


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 26, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> No Site...Sundae Driver S-1's....selfed/feminized seeds of the SD clone selected and used in these crosses. Just thought if I could snag a pack when they first went up I would do so.
> 
> LOL SoCaljoe. Same here. Didn't need them but wanted them just the same...pretty much like all seeds I buy. Sundae Sunset here as well...along with Chocolope and Sunset Strudel. Was gonna grab a few more varieties but decided 3 would give me a good variety/look @ the SD/etc. and went for a Phinest Molten Melon instead. Dizzaaam it's gonna be a fun Summer @ the fruit farm...


I've been eyeing that pHinest Lava Cake gear myself...Franken Cakes and PB Souffle in particular. 

I definitely want to see some of this stuff in my outdoor garden this year...you're right, it's gonna be a good summer.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 26, 2019)

he was giving away biscotti cross too, today at the expo, hope somebody got some.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 26, 2019)

I certainly gave thought to making the 4 hour, one-way drive to the "indo expo"...but those conventions (and the city in general) are always a circus. In the end I figured it'd be a good hit overall to the seed budget to fund the gas/food/parking/etc. for the day and opted to get what I wanted rather than making the trek.

Curious about the 'rado site glitch earlier in the day...I hit the site again..only to find it working and me buying that BB Sundae cross. LOL. I have a very tasty BB in S-1 form but she doesn't frost all that great all the time. We'll see if this 'rado BB is as tasty as she is. I have no doubt she'll be a frost monster. If she isn't as tasty they may have to meet @ some point.

Yeah joe...those Lava crosses do look sick. I went with the melon because I don;t have any melon crosses...and because THE best Sugarberry I had 2 years ago was a runty/melon smelling thing. Because the players are all the same in the Lave Cake/SScone crosses...just crossed up differently...I figured the WK would blend in real nicely. I steered away from the Chem/GMO stuff on both offerings...for better or worse...because I'm pretty Chem'd/Lem'd out for now....enough to not want to commit to a full pack, for sure. As 10+ packs...i might think of a swap of a couple MM's if anyone made a different LK cross selection/etc. and was interested. Just sayin'.

Gonna be hard to keep it down to a roar this Summer.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 26, 2019)

Just saw this but got a couple I was eyeing. Didn't miss out on much I really "needed" other than the blueberry cross, nilla wafer and s1s. Was surprised to see uber, dubble sundae and orange sundae still there and grabbed a couple packs of each.


----------



## tman42 (Jan 27, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Just saw this but got a couple I was eyeing. Didn't miss out on much I really "needed" other than the blueberry cross, nilla wafer and s1s. Was surprised to see uber, dubble sundae and orange sundae still there and grabbed a couple packs of each.


The S1's were never listed so they should still be coming out and I was told this was a small drop with more to come later so you still have a chance on anything else you wanted.


----------



## Site (Jan 27, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> No Site...Sundae Driver S-1's....selfed/feminized seeds of the SD clone selected and used in these crosses. Just thought if I could snag a pack when they first went up I would do so.
> 
> LOL SoCaljoe. Same here. Didn't need them but wanted them just the same...pretty much like all seeds I buy. Sundae Sunset here as well...along with Chocolope and Sunset Strudel. Was gonna grab a few more varieties but decided 3 would give me a good variety/look @ the SD/etc. and went for a Phinest Molten Melon instead. Dizzaaam it's gonna be a fun Summer @ the fruit farm...


Ah are those the ones phinest cannabist were cloning using that tissue culture stuff?


----------



## Site (Jan 27, 2019)

Does anyone know what the nilla wafer cross was? Typically i didnt click on it before the site crashed and now its gone


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 27, 2019)

Site said:


> Does anyone know what the nilla wafer cross was? Typically i didnt click on it before the site crashed and now its gone


Wedding Cake.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 27, 2019)

Site said:


> Ah are those the ones phinest cannabist were cloning using that tissue culture stuff?


Yes. Pretty advanced stuff....the future IMO. Couldn't resist giving them a try.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 27, 2019)

420 pacific today, Sundae Driver drop


----------



## quiescent (Jan 27, 2019)

Luckily I'm a degenerate seed addict and was checking every 15 minutes or so since 3pst. Got a couple packs of everything I missed out on yesterday. So fucking hyped but dang this is a costly drop lol.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jan 27, 2019)

Glad I was checking early too...got a pack each of S1’s and Biscotti Sundae. And this is after I promised myself I’d wait until Daily Driver was available. First time ever to order by mail...crossing my fingers...


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 27, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> Glad I was checking early too...got a pack each of S1’s and Biscotti Sundae. And this is after I promised myself I’d wait until Daily Driver was available. First time ever to order by mail...crossing my fingers...


Send priority mail in a priority mailer and you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 27, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Send priority mail in a priority mailer and you should have nothing to worry about.


Totally this. You can put large amounts of straight cash in em with no worries.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jan 27, 2019)

Thank you @socaljoe & @quiescent! I spazzed so much seeing the S1’s that I purchased without even thinking.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 27, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I certainly gave thought to making the 4 hour, one-way drive to the "indo expo"...but those conventions (and the city in general) are always a circus. In the end I figured it'd be a good hit overall to the seed budget to fund the gas/food/parking/etc. for the day and opted to get what I wanted rather than making the trek.


I wonder if you're near me, I'm 4 hours from denver too. Just on the other side of the mountains. I was thinking about going too but i have a baby on the way, getting pretty close so i figured i better not go too far lol.


----------



## Site (Jan 28, 2019)

Gutted i missed out on the s1's...im hoping the f2s i managed to cop are pretty stable and will be as good though...do you guys think the f2s will just be a male and female f1 bred to create the f2s? Or do you think they will be from a female just reverse pollened (sorry i know thats not the technical term!)...as im guessing it couldnt have been as they are reg seeds?


----------



## quiescent (Jan 28, 2019)

What you described would be called s1s.


----------



## Site (Jan 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> What you described would be called s1s.


this is where I get confused...I know f1's are pretty much where most variation will occur in phenos but then the f2's a bit more stable as its the chosen pheno picked then bred together...but I had never heard of s1's so assumed they were different...I think im just curious to see how they differ for my own knowledge really!


----------



## quiescent (Jan 28, 2019)

F1s have less variation than f2s. In the f2 generation you can make selections towards a trait but you won't know until you grow out the f3s if your picks worked in your favor. 

Mendelian breeding theory is a bit dated and not totally applicable to pot because of so many traits and recessive genes being selected for, but should give you a better understanding of things. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=26677

S1s are self pollinated plants using the reversed female you were talking about.

For the most part any question you can ask yourself is a Google search away from being answered.


----------



## Site (Jan 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> F1s have less variation than f2s. In the f2 generation you can make selections towards a trait but you won't know until you grow out the f3s if your picks worked in your favor.
> 
> Mendelian breeding theory is a bit dated and not totally applicable to pot because of so many traits and recessive genes being selected for, but should give you a better understanding of things. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=26677
> 
> ...


yea this is where im mixed up...I thought F1's had more variation as you could get more of Say Strain A than Strain B in one...whereas the next seed could be side B dominant....whereas the F2's are the picked phenos back crossed to try and make it more 'stable'...thanks for the replies though gives me something to think about! ah well shame about the S1's unless the F2's I got which were the SD x SD by phinest cannabis!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 28, 2019)

F1's have more hybrid vigor and are usually more uniform than F2's. Supposedly F2's is where you'll find the diff expressions come out. Most will label F gens for reg seeds and S gens for female seeds.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 28, 2019)

So I missed both drops yesterday but I still picked up 6 packs of the straggler strains. I got 3 in the AM (Affy Taffy, Chocolope and TriFi) and 3 at night (Sticky Sundae, Weed Nap, Sweet Bread). Does anyone know if I send both money orders together do you have to pay the $8 shipping charge for each? I know for a fact that they’re going to put them in one box and ship them so they essentially make $8 free dollars if so. 

On a side note Birthday Cake and Wedding Cake are two different strains, yes? Leafly has them both as GSC x Cherry Pie, and I thought Wedding Cake had Animal Cookies. Just wondering, was super stoked about scoring the Sweet Bread until I realized later it was Birthday and not Wedding Cake.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 28, 2019)

OK...so it was you fuckers that got the SD S-1's...huh? I've seen reports that those Cake cuts are the same...just renamed...but like everything else on the net...I'm sure there's a story and some cool cat involved who needs/thrives the noteriety...uhhhum...and such info is likely suspect...or not. I'm sure someone in this world of experts on the topic will let us know the "real" story.... heehee...

Either way....all of those purchases you made will result in some good shit! Tip: Just call it "Piggie Cake" and you'll be rich!

I haven't even clicked back into the 'rado site since my last FIX. It's alot like (but nowhere near as scary bad!) the old days when I was adddicted to the Oxy and standing there at that Pharmacy counter...drooling..... heeehee.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 28, 2019)

supposedly wedding, pink cookies and birthday are all the same? Are you thinkin of seed junky's animal mints?


----------



## Site (Jan 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> F1's have more hybrid vigor and are usually more uniform than F2's. Supposedly F2's is where you'll find the diff expressions come out. Most will label F gens for reg seeds and S gens for female seeds.


interesting! I need to do some more reading up on this stuff...glad I got both the f1's and f2's now...as I got some of these packs I decided to start hunting through the last grape pie seeds I got...im excited for these now! ​


Stiickygreen said:


> OK...so it was you fuckers that got the SD S-1's...huh? I've seen reports that those Cake cuts are the same...just renamed...but like everything else on the net...I'm sure there's a story and some cool cat involved who needs/thrives the noteriety...uhhhum...and such info is likely suspect...or not. I'm sure someone in this world of experts on the topic will let us know the "real" story.... heehee...
> 
> Either way....all of those purchases you made will result in some good shit! Tip: Just call it "Piggie Cake" and you'll be rich!
> 
> I haven't even clicked back into the 'rado site since my last FIX. It's alot like (but nowhere near as scary bad!) the old days when I was adddicted to the Oxy and standing there at that Pharmacy counter...drooling..... heeehee.


I wish I had got some of the sticky sundae...im very tempted to buy a pack quick haha...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 28, 2019)

I missed out on everything...weather wouldn’t allow it. Now I get to watch and drool over others plants.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> supposedly wedding, pink cookies and birthday are all the same? Are you thinkin of seed junky's animal mints?


Got high and remembered, which doesn’t happen often. Wedding Cake is a Jbeezy strain with Triangle Cookies x Animal Mints. 
Knew they had to be two different things because Nilla Wafer was listed as Wedding Cake x SD.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 28, 2019)

lol Triangle Kush not cookies and Animal Mints


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> lol Triangle Kush not cookies and Animal Mints


So it is. Googled lied . 

Does anyone have an answer to the two orders one shipping conundrum?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 28, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I missed out on everything...weather wouldn’t allow it. Now I get to watch and drool over others plants.


'rado's site and other resellers still have some of these crosses listed and i'm guessing 'rado will keep restocking as time goes along and stock supplies allow. Gotta believe there are more SD S-1's/etc. in wait for more hype/interest down the way until the next drop...reportedly next Summer. Knowing how popular these would likely be...he must be sitting on sacks of seeds. (money) Time will tell.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 28, 2019)

I just got an email canceling my s1s..... I guess he doesn't have stock or wasn't supposed to sell them. He said he was trying to update the f2s.... Some major blue balls over here. Woulda got a couple packs of the gelato or sherbet cross if I had known.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I just got an email canceling my s1s..... I guess he doesn't have stock or wasn't supposed to sell them. He said he was trying to update the f2s.... Some major blue balls over here. Woulda got a couple packs of the gelato or sherbet cross if I had known.


I got the same email. That’s some complete bullshit. When I placed my order there were still over 60 packs of the S1’s listed as in stock. There are a lot of pissed off people today.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 28, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> I got the same email. That’s some complete bullshit. When I placed my order there were still over 60 packs of the S1’s listed as in stock. There are a lot of pissed off people today.


I asked if/when he was getting the s1s. Also asked if I could send in the money for the 2 packs of s1 and just get one each of the GMO, sherbet and gelato packs from nonpayment orders.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 28, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> 'rado's site and other resellers still have some of these crosses listed and i'm guessing 'rado will keep restocking as time goes along and stock supplies allow. Gotta believe there are more SD S-1's/etc. in wait for more hype/interest down the way until the next drop...reportedly next Summer. Knowing how popular these would likely be...he must be sitting on sacks of seeds. (money) Time will tell.


I’m holding out for a couple I have my eyes on. My sticky fingers just aren’t fast enough.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 28, 2019)

Wafer, Scone etc...


----------



## tman42 (Jan 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I just got an email canceling my s1s..... I guess he doesn't have stock or wasn't supposed to sell them. He said he was trying to update the f2s.... Some major blue balls over here. Woulda got a couple packs of the gelato or sherbet cross if I had known.



I have not received an email letting me know this about the S1's, i will be keeping an eye out for this but will be sending in cash for the packs i ordered tonight after work.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jan 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I just got an email canceling my s1s..... I guess he doesn't have stock or wasn't supposed to sell them. He said he was trying to update the f2s.... Some major blue balls over here. Woulda got a couple packs of the gelato or sherbet cross if I had known.


I got the email as well. The S1’s were the whole reason I ordered. So damn bummed right now...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Tangerine's roasted garlics are what Im waiting to see flower out. She does them plants justice. Im guessing the gmo and margy are gonna be stanking fire


Aww thanks for the kind words Eso.
I only germed 3 beans of RGM. 2 boys I culled and this lovely girl I'm putting in the bloom room today.

 

I've got some other pics and updates throw up but I gotta tell ya...these RGM are the most vigorous of the five varieties I have going from Rado. When I get around to germing more beans I'll be including a few more.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 28, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Aww thanks for the kind words Eso.
> I only germed 3 beans of RGM. 2 boys I culled and this lovely girl I'm putting in the bloom room today.
> 
> View attachment 4272393
> ...


That one lady is looking good though!

I only started 3 rgm as well, 2 are getting it and one is a slow runt. Hopefully its a he!


----------



## fieldhand (Jan 28, 2019)

Sundae driver f1s up right now, in place of the S1 mistake


----------



## Ruthless11 (Jan 28, 2019)

This place claims to have them https://seedbankorder.com/product/sundae-driver-s1-pre-order/ The site seems to mirror the content of horror seeds, but I have no idea if (seedbankorder) is legit.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 28, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Wafer, Scone etc...


I just checked the place I got 3 of my 4 packs...and they say they have 30 packs of the SD in stock...as well as all the others. If it is listed...they should have it. When I ordered my packs the SD S-1's and the BB weren't listed or I would have bought them there for %10 off rather than waiting/going through the 'rado site and coming up short. At this point...I think I'll save my $$$ for the next fad.  Goeslikathis--seed bank order .com. Tell him Pat sent ya...and send me cuts when you find that keeper from the pack Bwhahahaha...


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 28, 2019)

LOL....didn't see your post Ruthless. They are very legit. Take CC's as well. I'm a repeat offender.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 28, 2019)

The CC option is a huge plus. Saves me time and effort. I’ll have to check them out for the strains I’m looking for.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 28, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I just checked the place I got 3 of my 4 packs...and they say they have 30 packs of the SD in stock...as well as all the others. If it is listed...they should have it. When I ordered my packs the SD S-1's and the BB weren't listed or I would have bought them there for %10 off rather than waiting/going through the 'rado site and coming up short. At this point...I think I'll save my $$$ for the next fad.  Goeslikathis--seed bank order .com. Tell him Pat sent ya...and send me cuts when you find that keeper from the pack Bwhahahaha...


Are they just a mirror site to seeds of horror? The stock and site looks similar. But it’s weird that horror doesn’t use cc but seed bank order does.


----------



## Ruthless11 (Jan 28, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Are they just a mirror site to seeds of horror? The stock and site looks similar. But it’s weird that horror doesn’t use cc but seed bank order does.


I agree that it's weird that they accept cc while horror doesn't. The breeder list matches and the inventory counts either match or are close. No metion of them on IG or anywhere else.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 28, 2019)

I have no idea what goes on behind the scenes but the email i get is from an individual with a sole MBR. Same guy every time on the web contact/phone as well. Order...then set a time to contact via phone for the CC info. Could be a mirror site...dunno. I've ordered from Horror before as well and had no problems so for me...no issue if it is. I think it's wise of whomever it is that runs it to use a non-weed type business name. Sounds legit...and the .com is different so..yeah...not easy to find but may also be a decent cover from the CC folks and the bank BS as well. IG is kinda clownish anyway....IMO. Lotsa hype and even more "experts". Just easy/free advertising and a captive audience. Amazing to see a huge warehouse of weed and then see folks commenting on something lacking/etc. Back to mom's closet. JR....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 28, 2019)

Quick update. The good and the bad. (*side note* If it weren't for these threads I'd have zero notes to refer back to...please bear with me. )

All* 4 Banana Trees* are now in bloom. 
100% germ. Easy and vigorous. Typical OG structure.

*3 Blueberry Shortcakes*- also flipped.
100% germ. 3 males and 3 females . A little finicky but I'll post more about that when I upload my pics later. 
*
1 Roasted Garlic Margy *(pic above)
100% germ. 3 males - 1 female.
Great structure and vigor. Will def. be germing more of these.

*Blue Grapes* *sigh*
Germed 10 seeds all together. 
2 didn't crack
5 males 2 females (or so it seemed)
Both threw balls all the way to the top two wks in bloom. I cant even remember the last time I had a plant express intersex traits. Bummer.
I still have one sluggish undetermined mutant in my seedling tent. 

Unfortunately I'm writing this pack off as another fail. 


Pics to follow.....

​​


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 28, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Quick update. The good and the bad. (*side note* If it weren't for these threads I'd have zero notes to refer back to...please bear with me. )
> 
> All* 4 Banana Trees* are now in bloom.
> 100% germ. Easy and vigorous. Typical OG structure.
> ...


Bummer to here about the Blue Grapes, that was my second choice when I got Blueberry Shortcake. I’m very excited to see what comes from the shortcake.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 28, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Quick update. The good and the bad. (*side note* If it weren't for these threads I'd have zero notes to refer back to...please bear with me. )
> 
> All* 4 Banana Trees* are now in bloom.
> 100% germ. Easy and vigorous. Typical OG structure.
> ...


Hope to have better luck with my packs of Blue Grapes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 28, 2019)

One of these things ain't like the others, one of these things just don't belong...

Can you folks at home find the mutant RGM? I think I'm gonna give it das boot! I got enough mutants trying to find a couple normal offspring from my lvtk x tangerine power seeds.


----------



## tman42 (Jan 28, 2019)

Got a package today with some replacements for some of the TK91 crosses I had. He hooked me up as I received a pack of Scampi, Sticky Sundae and Dagwood along with 2 each of his freebie packs of SSH x Apple Juice and Pacifier x Apple Juice all before I even had a problem. I still have a pack of East Cake, Icing and 1 Trick Pony that I have not run yet but he still replaced it with all of the above. Big thanks to Cannarado what great customer service. Now my only problem is trying to decide what to run first out of this and my latest order.


----------



## tman42 (Jan 28, 2019)

tman42 said:


> I have not received an email letting me know this about the S1's, i will be keeping an eye out for this but will be sending in cash for the packs i ordered tonight after work.


I did not receive an email but looked at my orders online and see that mine was cancelled also. Hope they release these soon though.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 28, 2019)

tman42 said:


> I did not receive an email but looked at my orders online and see that mine was cancelled also. Hope they release these soon though.


Was sad to see em get switched for the f1s


----------



## tman42 (Jan 28, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> The ones posted for 200?


No the SD S1's that were listed for $120.


----------



## Site (Jan 28, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Quick update. The good and the bad. (*side note* If it weren't for these threads I'd have zero notes to refer back to...please bear with me. )
> 
> All* 4 Banana Trees* are now in bloom.
> 100% germ. Easy and vigorous. Typical OG structure.
> ...


Im happy to see this about tbe blueberry shortcake...my pacifiersxapplejuice were a bit of a flop germinating so im hoping these can restore some faith!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 29, 2019)

seen great pics of the bbsc on IG. All the margy pics coming out now look great on there also, but for the love of God will someone get a pack of the Scotti D or Scotti dog and run it and maybe if you can possibly make f2's. lol pretty please


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bummer to here about the Blue Grapes, that was my second choice when I got Blueberry Shortcake. I’m very excited to see what comes from the shortcake.


I had high hopes for the Blue Grapes but I'm still happy to run these BB Shortcakes. Its been a while since I've grown anything with strong blueberry terps...other than actual blueberries.



ChronicWonders. said:


> Hope to have better luck with my packs of Blue Grapes.


I do too! Please post your results. I don't want dog on Rado over one or two packs and I'm sure it could just be a run of bad luck on my end, but I'm curious about the amount of testing done. A few more reports should paint a better picture.



thenotsoesoteric said:


> One of these things ain't like the others, one of these things just don't belong...


Those leaves are really fat and round, similar to the mutated Blue Grapes I have going. I think I'm going to cull my mutant as well and move on to other beans. Maybe Margalope to switch things up a bit.



Site said:


> Im happy to see this about tbe blueberry shortcake...my pacifiersxapplejuice were a bit of a flop germinating so im hoping these can restore some faith!


The pics I've seen of these BBS on IG are beautiful and it seems to be getting good reviews.



Bodyne said:


> seen great pics of the bbsc on IG. All the margy pics coming out now look great on there also, but for the love of God will someone get a pack of the Scotti D or Scotti dog and run it and maybe if you can possibly make f2's. lol pretty please


Hmmm, Scotti D you say? I'd be down with that one. I did manage to grab Margy D and Lemon D during the last sale. I like variety but the "D" is where its at for me


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 29, 2019)

Biscotti x ChemD, not sure what biscotti is
https://www.instagram.com/p/BsulJAmnp-5/


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 29, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Biscotti x ChemD, not sure what biscotti is
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BsulJAmnp-5/


I don’t think he’s dropped that one yet. 

Everything I’ve found says that Biscotti is Gelato 25 x South Florida OG. I’m pretty sure that FL OG is just TK, but Cookie fam likes to be cryptic about their genetics like that. 

The whole Gelato line is super confusing. 1. 25, 33, 41, 45. On top of that, most of them also go by other names, like Mochi, Açaí, Bacio.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 29, 2019)

I only have 2 packs to run through, not sure if that’d give a complete picture. Im curious to find out about the Margalope.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 29, 2019)

Rado in OK City this coming weekend, lol, takes a minute to wrap head round that, lolol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 29, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I had high hopes for the Blue Grapes but I'm still happy to run these BB Shortcakes. Its been a while since I've grown anything with strong blueberry terps...other than actual blueberries.
> 
> 
> I do too! Please post your results. I don't want dog on Rado over one or two packs and I'm sure it could just be a run of bad luck on my end, but I'm curious about the amount of testing done. A few more reports should paint a better picture.
> ...


The fat leaves look nothing like the other two RGM and nothing like any gmo cross. The gmo crosses usually look like the bigger two with the longer leaves.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 30, 2019)

JerseY Fist Pump

[Sour Double/Cherry Pie ]x《Cookie Crips》 (Ogkb xFpog)


----------



## Site (Jan 30, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> The pics I've seen of these BBS on IG are beautiful and it seems to be getting good reviews.


Yea i cant wait up...after 2 days germinating...4 have cracked open and i will be potting them up tomorrow morning...the other 2 im hoping will crack as well...seems to be a much better rate of germination than the pacifier x apple juices which is a big win for me!


----------



## Site (Jan 31, 2019)

5 blueberry shortcakes cracked...potted then up tonight...hopefully the last one follows suit!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 31, 2019)

Site said:


> Yea i cant wait up...after 2 days germinating...4 have cracked open and i will be potting them up tomorrow morning...the other 2 im hoping will crack as well...seems to be a much better rate of germination than the pacifier x apple juices which is a big win for me!


Ha ha I’ll put up the picture of my sad Pacifier that’s trying to grow when I get home later. Thing has struggled from the beginning. Only tried 1 though.


----------



## Frostjohnson (Jan 31, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I have no idea what goes on behind the scenes but the email i get is from an individual with a sole MBR. Same guy every time on the web contact/phone as well. Order...then set a time to contact via phone for the CC info. Could be a mirror site...dunno. I've ordered from Horror before as well and had no problems so for me...no issue if it is. I think it's wise of whomever it is that runs it to use a non-weed type business name. Sounds legit...and the .com is different so..yeah...not easy to find but may also be a decent cover from the CC folks and the bank BS as well. IG is kinda clownish anyway....IMO. Lotsa hype and even more "experts". Just easy/free advertising and a captive audience. Amazing to see a huge warehouse of weed and then see folks commenting on something lacking/etc. Back to mom's closet. JR....


Hi bro so you would reccomend seedbankorder? They doing 10% off for new customers but was sceptical due to them copying horrors site and never heard of them.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 31, 2019)

This latest order is in transit....but I've ordered previously and had no problems whatsoever. As I said above...i have no idea if this is a mirror site/etc. If folks have had issue with Horror and are skeptical...that is on them. Both banks have come through for me on previous orders so it's all good here. I went with Health Made for that 10% first time customer discount and the CC option. I'm tired of sending cash in the mail if I can avoid it...not to mention...the power of VISA is pretty substantial if things go badly. I then signed up for the newsletter and got my second order at 10% off. No affiliations/guarantees/etc here. It all just went smoothly for me and I am passing that info along. Hopin to see a box tommorrow/sat here. Will report how it went/how long it took when it touches down.I also ordered from 'rado's site the next day....so it's a race to see which one gets here first..


----------



## Frostjohnson (Jan 31, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> This latest order is in transit....but I've ordered previously and had no problems whatsoever. As I said above...i have no idea if this is a mirror site/etc. If folks have had issue with Horror and are skeptical...that is on them. Both banks have come through for me on previous orders so it's all good here. I went with Health Made for that 10% first time customer discount and the CC option. I'm tired of sending cash in the mail if I can avoid it...not to mention...the power of VISA is pretty substantial if things go badly. I then signed up for the newsletter and got my second order at 10% off. No affiliations/guarantees/etc here. It all just went smoothly for me and I am passing that info along. Hopin to see a box tommorrow/sat here. Will report how it went/how long it took when it touches down.I also ordered from 'rado's site the next day....so it's a race to see which one gets here first..


That's cool bro thank you for passing along your findings. I was a little worried it was a scam as there's so many of them about now! Sounds legit to me, the postage thing kinda isn't on them but deffo saves the hassle of sending money in the post!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 31, 2019)

Week ass Pacifier that has tried to kill itself a couple different times and I just won’t let it go.


----------



## Site (Feb 1, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Week ass Pacifier that has tried to kill itself a couple different times and I just won’t let it go.


ah that's a shame but you never know..they can always pick up dramatically! my 2 don't look too bad at the moment....its been really cold here so everything's growing in around 19°C/66°F and theyre going slowly! I need to get my heater out this weekend to warm things up a bit...just gotta do the long veg wait for sexing now!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2019)

Site said:


> ah that's a shame but you never know..they can always pick up dramatically! my 2 don't look too bad at the moment....its been really cold here so everything's growing in around 19°C/66°F and theyre going slowly! I need to get my heater out this weekend to warm things up a bit...just gotta do the long veg wait for sexing now!


No you Dont. Plants can grow well in temps between 14 Celsius - 32 Celsius. These are plants/, plants / they are not some special machines.


----------



## Site (Feb 1, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> No you Dont. Plants can grow well in temps between 14 Celsius - 32 Celsius. These are plants/, plants / they are not some special machines.


yea they will still grow but not at a rate that I want...I dont want a 10 week veg time because theyre growing in lower temps...when I control my sealed room to 25-26°C I see very good growth at a much higher rate...me plugging in a heater and upping the temps could shave a good week or two off my veg time...the plants are at 32 days now and theyre tiny...half the size of plants I usually grow...and I want the temps to be perfect for these new seeds ive popped...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2019)

Site said:


> yea they will still grow but not at a rate that I want...I dont want a 10 week veg time because theyre growing in lower temps...when I control my sealed room to 25-26°C I see very good growth at a much higher rate...me plugging in a heater and upping the temps could shave a good week or two off my veg time...the plants are at 32 days now and theyre tiny...half the size of plants I usually grow...and I want the temps to be perfect for these new seeds ive popped...


It's the winter months right now where I am, easier to control temps, So I have seen a range of what they can survive and thrive in. Some places the nights can get down to 17 to 16 Celsius in the summer time aswell.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 1, 2019)

Growing outdoors yearly....I can only snicker. We rarely have a night here in Summer that is 16-17C. Most nights are 11-15C. (had to look that C stuff up...LOL). In the Fall near their lifes end/bloom... we can easily see nighttime lows in the 0C to 10C range. Anything above 0C is good growing weather here. We put em out when that 0C stuff stops (June 1'ish)...and we bring em in when it all starts up again (Oct 1 ish). This plant will take quite a bit and thrive. More than most folks believe it will. Good luck all.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 1, 2019)

'rado Freebie fun. "Hyper Sally Cookies"

I got these freebies with some Thin Mint fem crosses a few years ago. (I got Dubble mint/...S-Scone...something else). While some freebie offerings are pretty fat...(and regs)....this bag had 3 fem seeds in it. Anyone else recieve these?

I did a bit of searching but only found a few pics/mentions of this strain here/there. A lot of the online descriptions I found say "Vietnamese Black x Thin Mint Cookies" but the bag says Vietnamese Black/Kandahar/Thai/Panama Red x Thin Mint Cookies. The few smoke reports I found spoke of licorice and other earthy delights. 

I popped one seed in the test tent to see what might show itself. Lotsa stuff going on in the genetic background here, for sure. The next two may be completely different. Kinda why I was wondering if anyone else had grown these and what they found. 

I think this gal here is pretty much all Kandahar. >Seriously< dank....bordering on skunky. Super pungent/acrid stuff. It reminds me of something an old friend grew from seeds he brought back from Lebanon in the late 90's. Pretty hard hitting ganja stone wise. If any of the other crosses in the mix show through here it's in the stone. Goes right to the head/forehead...beads of sweat and all. We kept letting the doob go out....then found ourselves coming back for more and relighting it 20 mins later. Definitely looking forward to poppin' the other 2 this Summer. If you have a pack of these I'd think about taking a look....

that..or you can send em to me.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Feb 1, 2019)

Site said:


> yea they will still grow but not at a rate that I want...I dont want a 10 week veg time because theyre growing in lower temps...when I control my sealed room to 25-26°C I see very good growth at a much higher rate...me plugging in a heater and upping the temps could shave a good week or two off my veg time...the plants are at 32 days now and theyre tiny...half the size of plants I usually grow...and I want the temps to be perfect for these new seeds ive popped...


I keep my temps on point in my starter cab and get sex usually within a month on 24 hr light, if they run cooler they will not show or express themselves to their potential, you have the right ideas for production, some folks will never be producers so keep thinking for yourself bud


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 1, 2019)

Anothermeduser said:


> some folks will never be producers


^^^^^^^^^ I'ma leave that one there fully alone and crawl off to the rocker to snicker by myself^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Anothermeduser (Feb 1, 2019)

Snicker away bud, glad to help


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 2, 2019)

Damn. Now you guys have me wondering if it's even worth growing a garden next Summer in such extreme temperatures. Maybe that's why last year's OD garden paled so very badly?

Between the temperatures below 60F and growing "indoor" plants outdoors....I think I'm zeroing in on why...as you say..some of us will never be producers. Damn. Spinning the wheels again.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 2, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Damn. Now you guys have me wondering if it's even worth growing a garden next Summer in such extreme temperatures. Maybe that's why last year's OD garden paled so very badly?
> 
> Between the temperatures below 60F and growing "indoor" plants outdoors....I think I'm zeroing in on why...as you say..some of us will never be producers. Damn. Spinning the wheels again.
> View attachment 4275164


Got Em


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 2, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Damn. Now you guys have me wondering if it's even worth growing a garden next Summer in such extreme temperatures. Maybe that's why last year's OD garden paled so very badly?
> 
> Between the temperatures below 60F and growing "indoor" plants outdoors....I think I'm zeroing in on why...as you say..some of us will never be producers. Damn. Spinning the wheels again.
> View attachment 4275164


Impressive jungle.


----------



## brt313810 (Feb 3, 2019)

I am seeing different variations of the sundae driver and I’m new to learning about f1, f2, s1 etc.. I am wondering what is the best to choose from. Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## Site (Feb 4, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> It's the winter months right now where I am, easier to control temps, So I have seen a range of what they can survive and thrive in. Some places the nights can get down to 17 to 16 Celsius in the summer time aswell.


night times not the issue though...I don't mind the temps dropping to that when the lights are off...but when your lights on temps are at 15-16 celcius it needs reworking...especially if you haven't got the residual solar gains from the lights (i.e. the sun), then they wil never get warm and im assuming the metabolism of the plant will be effected...that's just me thinking logically about it anyway...​


Anothermeduser said:


> I keep my temps on point in my starter cab and get sex usually within a month on 24 hr light, if they run cooler they will not show or express themselves to their potential, you have the right ideas for production, some folks will never be producers so keep thinking for yourself bud


100%...the way I see it is if you can get the PERFECT conditions then why wouldn't you in my opinion...these are lacking behind and the only difference to my usual setup is the heat so its something I want to change up!​



Stiickygreen said:


> Damn. Now you guys have me wondering if it's even worth growing a garden next Summer in such extreme temperatures. Maybe that's why last year's OD garden paled so very badly?
> 
> Between the temperatures below 60F and growing "indoor" plants outdoors....I think I'm zeroing in on why...as you say..some of us will never be producers. Damn. Spinning the wheels again.
> View attachment 4275164


the difference in 'cold temps' indoors and outdoors is very different as well...I bet in the summer those plants are getting some insane amount of radiant heat from the sun which LED's just don't give...I have just bought a new driver to change this 185W to 350W but still the sun's radiant heat is what will keep those plants warm in the 'colder' air temps...the way I think about it is in the winter, it can be -2°C out but if your standing in bright sunshine with no wind its bloody warm...as warm as summer because you receive the radiant heat which warms you, so in theory keeps your metabolism working...if your sun that's a bit shaded or not as bright you will feel cold...I think as long as the radiant heat i.e. light intensity is there the plants will flourish either way...does that make sense? im not arguing this point at all but I think indoor vs outdoor is very different sometimes...in very very minor ways...


----------



## Site (Feb 4, 2019)

on a side note...all 5 blueberry shortcakes are up out the soil and looking happy...the 2 pacifiers x apple juice are looking healthy as well...just hoping the 2 I have are females!


----------



## jronnn (Feb 5, 2019)

does anyone know what pheno he used for the the sundae driver s1? any pics or info on it?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 5, 2019)

Touchdown. Cannarado wins the seed delivery race by 2 days. Blueberry Sundae in da house! They also killed it with freebies.... basically...while not marked "Lemonessence" the 5 freebie fems are just that. Lemon Jack X Lemon Tree. Also tossed in the sack was a pack of 14 of the Pacifier x AJ reg cross. BOOM. 
A nice score all around....but I gotta say seeing that freebie pack of LJxLT fems definitely made my day.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 5, 2019)

My two roasted garlic margies, one of the three I popped happened to be a mutant so I culled it. These two are doing well. 
 
And here is my east cake. Not my cup of tea but big buds and a lime type smell. Have to see how it smokes. It has a lot of white hairs but it also has a bit of amber trichs.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 6, 2019)

Let that sucker ride 10 more days !! Looks awesome


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Let that sucker ride 10 more days !! Looks awesome


Thats what I was thinking, 7-10 more days.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats what I was thinking, 7-10 more days.


The pistils don't lie them buds are still growing and swelling kind of like me when I see Jessica Alba . But I also never go past 50 percent amber


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> The pistils don't lie them buds are still growing and swelling kind of like me when I see Jessica Alba . But I also never go past 50 percent amber


My man! Alba is banging. She had a show on Fox I used to get down on. Dark Angel I think it was. Spank tv for sure! Lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 6, 2019)

Dark Angel it was Her first big gig She is still hotter than all outdoors


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 6, 2019)

Old tv is great I used to laugh Mao at the greatest American hero Loved 6 million dollar man especially the fighting Sasquatch episode , Charlie's Angels The spaghetti Westerns especially the Trinity movies Incredible Hulk so much good stuff


----------



## Frostjohnson (Feb 6, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Touchdown. Cannarado wins the seed delivery race by 2 days. Blueberry Sundae in da house! They also killed it with freebies.... basically...while not marked "Lemonessence" the 5 freebie fems are just that. Lemon Jack X Lemon Tree. Also tossed in the sack was a pack of 14 of the Pacifier x AJ reg cross. BOOM.
> A nice score all around....but I gotta say seeing that freebie pack of LJxLT fems definitely made my day.


Awesome dude blueberry sundae sounds like absolute fire. I take it the others landed too from healthy made seeds but with no freebies? Still not sure about that site


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 7, 2019)

Woohoo! Sundae Driver crosses came today. Some nice freebies too. The Pacifier x Apple Juice is a fat freebie at 14 seeds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 7, 2019)

I am still tripping on how much the east cake smells just like my miyagi cut, except my miyagi cut blows this east cake out of the water on all levels. 

This is the miyagi cut for comparison though I can't share the smell but lime haze type citrus.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 7, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Woohoo! Sundae Driver crosses came today. Some nice freebies too. The Pacifier x Apple Juice is a fat freebie at 14 seeds.
> 
> View attachment 4278383


Nice Grab...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 7, 2019)

Mail has been delayed here with the weather so I’m sure I’ll have to wait almost 2 more weeks.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Feb 8, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Woohoo! Sundae Driver crosses came today. Some nice freebies too. The Pacifier x Apple Juice is a fat freebie at 14 seeds.
> 
> View attachment 4278383


 Man, the Cannarado guys must not like me. Ordered six packs and got the same amount of freebies as you and none of them were fem. I did get about 9 seeds in every pack so I can’t complain too much.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 8, 2019)

HMSeeds order made it. And nope.....no freebies with this order. Very surprised.


Frostjohnson said:


> Awesome dude blueberry sundae sounds like absolute fire. I take it the others landed too from healthy made seeds but with no freebies? Still not sure about that site


Seeds arrived. No freebies.

So while I can say they do deliver...and they do take CC's...and I got a discount off these packs and a code for a future discounted order for the delay in processing this order...I would have likely been a few seeds ahead had I waited and ordered from 'rado vs. doing a pre order here. However, unlike the old dayz of ordering across the pond....at least I got what I ordered/paid for.

7-8-8-9 counts in my 4 'rado packs. Generous, as usual.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 8, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> 7-8-8-9 counts in my 4 'rado packs. Generous, as usual.


Those packs were from HM? So they were still fat?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 8, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Those packs were from HM? So they were still fat?


As far as I know they are just reselling the packs sent to them as they were packed by 'rado's group. They may have abscounded with the freebies if he sent any to include with the seed orders sold of his strains...I don't know...but the SD cross packs were fat. 

Kinda figured even if there weren't 'rado freebies included there would be some small tidbit of regular seeds or a sticker...or some other thing I had no intention of using somewhere in the send.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 8, 2019)

I have too much gear of his already to justify hunting down a pack of nilla wafer, blueberry sundae or my fav sugarberry.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm flush as well. It's been a huge run on seeds here over the last year. And yes..that Sugarberry is very nice. After a good peek into the magic seed bucket this summer I think it will be time to crank up the personal STS machine yet again and let the hype wagon roll on by for a few years until the next fad strains rear their heads and the vortex sucks me in again......LOL......


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I have too much gear of his already to justify hunting down a pack of nilla wafer, blueberry sundae or my fav sugarberry.


Well shoot some my way Bro share the love


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Well shoot some my way Bro share the love


Ha ha I’m not rolling that deep yet. Only around 20 some packs and all have been recent purchases.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Ha ha I’m not rolling that deep yet. Only around 20 some packs and all have been recent purchases.


Man did You just make me pull out? Really what a tease


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 8, 2019)

Hoping to find 1 nice male and 1 nice female to bx. Want the male with some fruit nose to it. To hit a Mac × Alien Apple Warp female if they turn out good. They smell astonishing. And some (triangle kush x ghost og) x Josh D OG, I just got to hunt through. 

@yimbeans hooked it up. Been tryna get these for a min. Kept missing out.


----------



## Frostjohnson (Feb 9, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> HMSeeds order made it. And nope.....no freebies with this order. Very surprised.
> 
> 
> Seeds arrived. No freebies.
> ...


Well to be honest a lot of the time freebies just make life more difficult or just sit in the box forever so Yeah it is what it is. I pulled the trigger with them on a pack of blueberry sundae and they turned up today. No freebies no sticker no business card, just a pack of seeds and bubble wrap! I'm happy and can say these are legit and worth the 10% off if not fussed for freebies plus cc is great! 
Btw 7 seeds in my pack also. They are the most beautiful looking dark stripy beans I think I've ever seen


----------



## tman42 (Feb 9, 2019)

My Nillla Wafers and Kitchen Sink were supposed to be here today except the weather had other ideas. No mail delivery here today so it looks like it will be Monday...


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 9, 2019)

Frostjohnson said:


> Well to be honest a lot of the time freebies just make life more difficult or just sit in the box forever so Yeah it is what it is. I pulled the trigger with them on a pack of blueberry sundae and they turned up today. No freebies no sticker no business card, just a pack of seeds and bubble wrap! I'm happy and can say these are legit and worth the 10% off if not fussed for freebies plus cc is great!
> Btw 7 seeds in my pack also. They are the most beautiful looking dark stripy beans I think I've ever seen


Glad they came through. Ya always hope that when you recommend something others will have as good of luck as you did. Hope ya find something special in there.......


----------



## Frostjohnson (Feb 10, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Glad they came through. Ya always hope that when you recommend something others will have as good of luck as you did. Hope ya find something special in there.......


Thanks dude you deffo was the reason I went for it you took one for the team and we all appreciate that! Good luck with your hunt also


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 10, 2019)

Pistils are starting to form on this girl.
Jersey Fist Pump


----------



## CalmAnSense (Feb 11, 2019)

Received my order this weekend from Cannarado’s site. Shipping was fast, communication was excellent, the packs were all fat with a few extras inside, seeds all look solid, and the freebies were more than generous! No complaints here, only much appreciation!

Now, which to run first...


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 11, 2019)

That Grape Gelee sounds interesting has anyone run it ? Grow and smoke report would be greatly appreciated


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

Looks like I'll have to drop a few more roasted garlic margies, 1 was a mutant and got culled and the 2 in flower are both looking to be males. 1 is definitely male and the other looks to me another. 

Unfortunately I will have to wait on that though because I just popped a bunch of other beans. 

I will collect pollen from the best male to use later though, well most likely anyway.

I did chop the east cake on Saturday night. Very heavy flower, I'll get chop photos up later but this is it right before chop.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 12, 2019)

Finally got my mail again today, what a storm we had over the weekend. All I can say is that I am a very happy customer of Cannarado. The two packs I opened were fat with 9 each in them and the freebies are amazing. Time to start some seeds!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 12, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Finally got my mail again today, what a storm we had over the weekend. All I can say is that I am a very happy customer of Cannarado. The two packs I opened were fat with 9 each in them and the freebies are amazing. Time to start some seeds!
> View attachment 4281460


Ha ha yes it seems with this terrible weather my MO has been sent across the mountains by pack mule and the seeds will be sent back via pony express. 

Good news though, this snow forced me to buy a beautiful Toro snowblower. Took me 25 mins to do the driveway, but I had a smile the whole time I was doing it.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice I just got two more driver crosses to shit for 85$. The tk91 and gg4 SD crosses. I got the forum cut cross also but there just seedlings now 8 out of 8 germed easy to that's always a relief.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Ha ha yes it seems with this terrible weather my MO has been sent across the mountains by pack mule and the seeds will be sent back via pony express.
> 
> Good news though, this snow forced me to buy a beautiful Toro snowblower. Took me 25 mins to do the driveway, but I had a smile the whole time I was doing it.


Weather's tuff in mass to just had a 6-10 in ice storm.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 13, 2019)

Work was cancelled today from more snow last night and today so I put the morning to good use and planted some seeds.  Couldn't make my mind up on what seeds to pop so I went with two each of these. Updates to come in the future.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Work was cancelled today from more snow last night and today so I put the morning to good use and planted some seeds. View attachment 4281752 Couldn't make my mind up on what seeds to pop so I went with two each of these. Updates to come in the future.


If you can fit them, I'd do 3 seeds each if you want a female from each.

I popped 3 roasted garlic margy and 1 was mutant and had to cull it, the other two just shown me male flowers now at 1 week flowering.

I should have popped another once I knew mutant had to go.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 13, 2019)

I can only fit 8 in the little system i have for seedlings so hopefully they all live and are fems like they are supposed to be as I don't have the room to run regs right now.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you can fit them, I'd do 3 seeds each if you want a female from each.
> 
> I popped 3 roasted garlic margy and 1 was mutant and had to cull it, the other two just shown me male flowers now at 1 week flowering.
> 
> I should have popped another once I knew mutant had to go.


U shouldve did half pack


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2019)

tman42 said:


> I can only fit 8 in the little system i have for seedlings so hopefully they all live and are fems like they are supposed to be as I don't have the room to run regs right now.


Im worried the gg and gsc might herm just gotta watch and wait


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2019)

tman42 said:


> I can only fit 8 in the little system i have for seedlings so hopefully they all live and are fems like they are supposed to be as I don't have the room to run regs right now.


My bad, I totally forgot those were fems, the roast garlics were regs.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My bad, I totally forgot those were fems, the roast garlics were regs.


I'll be watching for more of those roasted garlics if you start any, those looked very interesting.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2019)

tman42 said:


> I'll be watching for more of those roasted garlics if you start any, those looked very interesting.


They grew great and look nice, Ill probably try some more soon but I think Im gonna pop some archieve slurricanes when they arrive.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 13, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Work was cancelled today from more snow last night and today so I put the morning to good use and planted some seeds. View attachment 4281752 Couldn't make my mind up on what seeds to pop so I went with two each of these. Updates to come in the future.


Can't wait to see those. Hoping to be able to start some Nila Wafer myself soon.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 13, 2019)

TK91s1's, no nanners. creamy og burnt rubber funk that is a straight mulekick to the head. Dries to that ole lime green, almost gag ya taste, but oh so good buzz. Thanks @quiescent . Level of potency hard not to like. Had one a mallet head TK dom great yield, looked like and one more sparse buds smaller plant, foxtailed, both frosty headthumper. Man, I really like this one.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2019)

East cake, 5-7 days dried
Not the best phone and not the best run. Give her a few days and I'll try a puff test.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 13, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> TK91s1's, no nanners. creamy og burnt rubber funk that is a straight mulekick to the head. Dries to that ole lime green, almost gag ya taste, but oh so good buzz. Thanks @quiescent . Level of potency hard not to like. Had one a mallet head TK dom great yield, looked like and one more sparse buds smaller plant, foxtailed, both frosty headthumper. Man, I really like this one.


Stoked it turned out nice for ya. Glad you're the one who got em. Felt wrong holding onto them after rado replaced them with goji margy and margy dog since he didn't know what was messed up by the mystery male. Which btw, with like 15-20+ rado packs from drops afterwards, solidified my fanboy status. Didn't feel like I had my hand out dealing with him even though I totally did, which turned out unnecessary.

My local buddy is close to finishing up the brass tacks, no issues with herms or males either. Sol seeds must have unaffected stock for those interested in the tk91 crosses. I'm thinking about picking up a pack of brass tacks and og chem og since you guys didn't have any issues. 

Thanks for the update buddy, hopefully you find/found a plant to run a few times out of the pack.


----------



## Site (Feb 14, 2019)

germinated 5 blueberry shortcakes...all up out soil...and typically ive got my first ever pest problem...got fungus knats...loads of larvae in the soil...ones died and another one is struggling...first time I try and do a proper nice selection of seeds and something comes along to fuck them up...I get the feeling this is why my CBD and cheese strains have been struggling big time...ive been able to let the CBD and cheese dry out as they are much larger and will recover but had to use mosquito dunks and some neem oil in the hopes it will help the seedlings...the other 3 blueberry shortcakes look healthy just going slow...the pacifier x apple juices are picking up as well which is great!


----------



## Anothermeduser (Feb 14, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> TK91s1's, no nanners. creamy og burnt rubber funk that is a straight mulekick to the head. Dries to that ole lime green, almost gag ya taste, but oh so good buzz. Thanks @quiescent . Level of potency hard not to like. Had one a mallet head TK dom great yield, looked like and one more sparse buds smaller plant, foxtailed, both frosty headthumper. Man, I really like this one.


Like hearing this, I've been thinking the tk91 is the next up for me, I checked and it's got 14 nice looking seeds in it, just popped my applesundae and that was 14 to, nice fat packs


----------



## CalmAnSense (Feb 14, 2019)

Traded for a couple Cannarado freebie beans...crossing my fingers they’ll taste as good as the cross sounds...


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 14, 2019)

@sticky


Stiickygreen said:


> Glad they came through. Ya always hope that when you recommend something others will have as good of luck as you did. Hope ya find something special in there.......


2/3 of the Doho x Cookie Crisp f3's up and goin


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 14, 2019)

Looks like the snipers are out already on that one site that got their thread removed here. Recently acquired SD F2/ SD S1 and a Biscotti cross. $200-500 a pack. None of the packs I bought had those extra barcode/numbered stickers sealed over the top of the bag. I only saw those on some of the packs rado said he took to the Expo. Freebies, maybe? Opportunistic greed?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2019)

Just puffed a bud from my single east cake and it is close enough to the same flavor/smell/taste as my blue miyagi cut I had a while back from my miyagi cross. I also had a phone from my citrus twist cross (miyagi x tangerine power) that had these same terms. 

Crazy how strains with completely different lineages can has such similarities as this. The miyagi parents were critical sense star x buddha's dream; so that's sensi star, critical Bilbo or critical +, blue dream S.cruz cut, buddha's sister.

I don't think wedding cake or tk91 have any of those lines in their background, lol. 

Either way the smoke ain't bad, close to my miyagi but not as strong or as resinous.

Finding these terps has me wanting to run more of the roast G margy and rootbeer x AJ first.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just puffed a bud from my single east cake and it is close enough to the same flavor/smell/taste as my blue miyagi cut I had a while back from my miyagi cross. I also had a phone from my citrus twist cross (miyagi x tangerine power) that had these same terms.
> 
> Crazy how strains with completely different lineages can has such similarities as this. The miyagi parents were critical sense star x buddha's dream; so that's sensi star, critical Bilbo or critical +, blue dream S.cruz cut, buddha's sister.
> 
> ...


I have a pack of the East Cakes that I had planned on running but after the reports of reg seeds I will wait a minute or two. Also have the One Trick Pony and Icing that I am waiting on running at the moment. I had such high hopes for the East Cakes so I will run those first out of them. Yours looks good though!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 15, 2019)

One order arrived...now just waiting on my SD crosses.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 15, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> One order arrived...now just waiting on my SD crosses.
> View attachment 4283117


You dropping any of those One Night Stands anytime soon? Those look real interesting and I got a pack of em also so I will be watching as mine won't be for a bit.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 15, 2019)

tman42 said:


> You dropping any of those One Night Stands anytime soon? Those look real interesting and I got a pack of em also so I will be watching as mine won't be for a bit.


No, I won’t be running any of my Rado gear for a few months. Trying to dial in my tent after I moved and learning with LEDs. Once I get it figured out I’ll throw a bunch of my regs in.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 17, 2019)

Grape dosi mmmmmmm, i just snagged a pack of jeeves as well so ill have 4 driver crosses. I think im done. Anyone know what lineage is in butterscotch


----------



## tman42 (Feb 17, 2019)

Three days later and all eight are up. Three of them were wrapping around inside the top of the cube so they look a little funky since I just pulled them out. Should be ready to go into the DWC tomorrow.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 18, 2019)

I just grabbed a pack of tk91s1 i seen there was some issues b4 idk how old these are tho any info ?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 18, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I just grabbed a pack of tk91s1 i seen there was some issues b4 idk how old these are tho any info ?


There was a bad batch but if your ordering now prolly ok if they're fems just watch them


----------



## quiescent (Feb 18, 2019)

Where did you find them still in stock?!


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 18, 2019)

smokin on some right now, killer shit. I had 4/4 pop, couple phenos leaned towards both parents. No herms or beans. Dense og creamy burnt rubber.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 18, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Where did you find them still in stock?!


I Went to the gene traders event in Connecticut yesterday and the guy from the seed source 1.2
IG had a few cannardo packs in stock all the to 91 crosses and one sunset sherb cross .. the only reason I bought them bc I kno the tk91 was out of stock and radio said it’s his fav of all his cuts the wed cake x to 91 I thought about also




Bodyne said:


> smokin on some right now, killer shit. I had 4/4 pop, couple phenos leaned towards both parents. No herms or beans. Dense og creamy burnt rubber.


Thank u for that ! Damn I want a creamy og pheno .. They’ll be getting popped soon


----------



## tman42 (Feb 18, 2019)

Put all eight into a small dwc setup under a T-5 light last night. All are looking good tonight, hopefully this is the start of good things to come.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 19, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> smokin on some right now, killer shit. I had 4/4 pop, couple phenos leaned towards both parents. No herms or beans. Dense og creamy burnt rubber.


How are they in flower stetchy ? Should they b topped in a tent u think?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 21, 2019)

Looks like all the SD crosses are back up on the rado site if anyone missed the first drop. Yer welcome.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 21, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Looks like all the SD crosses are back up on the rado site if anyone missed the first drop. Yer welcome.


Cherry has my attention.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 21, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> How are they in flower stetchy ? Should they b topped in a tent u think?


didn't top mine and had some dandy colas and side branch buds, but the sides will have to be staked or tied to main stalk to hold up. I used a tent and did not top trying to grow main colas


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 21, 2019)

The last image got deleted on accident.

Anyhow Jersey Fist Pump, in a #sip,[sub irrigated planter] this plant is 5 feet so a decent yeild should happen.

Genetics : Sour Double / Cherry Pie x Cookie Crisp 《Ogkb x Fruitty pebbles Og》

I prefer the older gems compared to what he has going on now.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 21, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4286858
> The last image got deleted on accident.
> 
> Anyhow Jersey Fist Pump, in a #sip,[sub irrigated planter] this plant is 5 feet so a decent yeild should happen.
> ...


looking forward to diggin in the Driver xs, but imo the Sour Dub series a few years back has also been my favorite so far..


----------



## quiescent (Feb 21, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> looking forward to diggin in the Driver xs, but imo the Sour Dub series a few years back has also been my favorite so far..


I was hoping that the vault on their site would have some older releases, especially the sour dubb line.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 22, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> looking forward to diggin in the Driver xs, but imo the Sour Dub series a few years back has also been my favorite so far..


Right now he seems to be putting out Sunday driver and similar hybrids.

Same old


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 22, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4286858
> The last image got deleted on accident.
> 
> Anyhow Jersey Fist Pump, in a #sip,[sub irrigated planter] this plant is 5 feet so a decent yeild should happen.
> ...


Did you top or trained her?? She's really bushy and looking like a big yielder


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 22, 2019)

madininagyal said:


> Did you top or trained her?? She's really bushy and looking like a big yielder


Minimal low stress training and the plant took off. It's more of the pheno I would say.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Feb 25, 2019)

Anyone happen to grow out Rado’s AI Cookies? I’ve seen it described as OGKB bx2 f2.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi


Lightgreen2k said:


> Minimal low stress training and the plant took off. It's more of the pheno I would say.


How much veg time and are they in 5gal pot??


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 25, 2019)

One delivery finally made it, Nila Wafer and Blueberry on the way. I really have to start popping some of these...might get me to take the other LED out of the box.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

Grape Pie fems drop 420 Pacific time today
Going Live today at 4:20 (ish) PST!
We are gonna have more new Grape Pie Fems dropping in the weeks ahead so stay tuned.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Grape Pie fems drop 420 Pacific time today
> Going Live today at 4:20 (ish) PST!
> We are gonna have more new Grape Pie Fems dropping in the weeks ahead so stay tuned.


grape pie fems... i guess for those that didnt like what fpog brought to the Driver??


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Grape Pie fems drop 420 Pacific time today
> Going Live today at 4:20 (ish) PST!
> We are gonna have more new Grape Pie Fems dropping in the weeks ahead so stay tuned.


 I am that moron who has no clue what handles belongs to seed company people , yep I am that guy


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am that moron who has no clue what handles belongs to seed company people , yep I am that guy


Dude, you grow out them Orange Sundae's you got and you'll see what all the hulllabaloo is about, no lie.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Dude, you grow out them Orange Sundae's you got and you'll see what all the hulllabaloo is about, no lie.


Oh I plan to , I jumped on them when I could , see if I can pop my radogear order cherry in a few minutes


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

So I just ordered fuzzy pie , the name got me and it has sexy Mz Jill stuff in there too. Can You imagine all the fucked up pollen chuck names that will spawn from it lol


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

Orange Hippie Muff


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Orange Hippie Muff


Ginger Gash


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

good one, lol. Did nobody get any on that drop, I can't hardly believe it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> good one, lol. Did nobody get any on that drop, I can't hardly believe it.


I just dont get releasing grape pie fems this close to the Sundae Driver drop.. aside from the fuzzy navel and grape skunk xs this shits not much for me to get all excited about. He shoulda waited until the Driver xs had dried up.. probably will be more demand then.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

from the response on IG, I'd say a man better be on his game, or they all will sell out. jmho. Cats asking him left and right, that's why I think some are dropping now and some later.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I just dont get releasing grape pie fems this close to the Sundae Driver drop.. aside from the fuzzy navel and grape skunk xs this shits not much for me to get all excited about. He shoulda waited until the Driver xs had dried up.. probably will be more demand then.


I see where the sundae driver crosses were last week. They are also showing sundae driver fems coming up with the next grape pie fems


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> from the response on IG, I'd say a man better be on his game, or they all will sell out. jmho. Cats asking him left and right, that's why I think some are dropping now and some later.


I'm sure they will all sell out eventually.. my point is, why drop GMO x Grape Pie fems when he just dropped GMO x Sundae Driver a couple weeks ago? Why Chem D x Grape Pie when Chem D x Sundae Driver just dropped? (and is still available.. this would all make sense if there weren't any more of the Driver xs) If I wanted a GMO cross and got "kitchen sink" two weeks ago this GMO x Grape Pie is not going to be enough to get me going.

I got the Sundae Driver xs I wanted.. the fuzzy navel and grape skunk are something new, but I cant justify copping more grape pie fems lol


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

Maybe the response is so good on the gmo crosses, you know, it seems like anything its crossed to is fire.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Maybe the response is so good on the gmo crosses, you know, it seems like anything its crossed to is fire.


I dont doubt it.. but it would be like Bodhi releasing GMO x Wookie (Lavender x Appy) one week just to follow up a couple week later with GMO x Appy. I'm sure both crosses would be great but if I just bought the wookie x a couple weeks ago there wouldnt be enough of a difference in the new one for me to personally get excited about.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

great example of consumer power. Doubt Rado lose a second sleep over it, lol. just pokin ya bro


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

I was hoping to see Wedding Pie but Fuzzy Pie is good enough for a first purchase and when u have to send cash I want to have that pack in hand before ordering seeds twice that price plus I am pretty stocked on seeds lighting and upgrades would be money better spent


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 26, 2019)

I’ve got higher hopes for the Grape Pie crosses than the Sundae Driver ones. The Grape Pie fems resulted in a shitload of high quality crosses. Grape Dosi, Grape Topanga, Sundae Driver, Pie Hoe. I’d say Rado’s Grape Pie has been proven to be a very good breeding plant.

Plus he’s re-releasing the original Sundae Driver cross. I mean, holy shit, I’ve seen those things sell for $1000+ just a few months ago. And there are multiple phenos going around, that cross is full of winners.


----------



## promedz (Feb 27, 2019)

Link me please


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 27, 2019)

www.radogear.com


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve got higher hopes for the Grape Pie crosses than the Sundae Driver ones. The Grape Pie fems resulted in a shitload of high quality crosses. Grape Dosi, Grape Topanga, Sundae Driver, Pie Hoe. I’d say Rado’s Grape Pie has been proven to be a very good breeding plant.
> 
> Plus he’s re-releasing the original Sundae Driver cross. I mean, holy shit, I’ve seen those things sell for $1000+ just a few months ago. And there are multiple phenos going around, that cross is full of winners.


5 left on the site of the Sundae Driver fems


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 27, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve got higher hopes for the Grape Pie crosses than the Sundae Driver ones. The Grape Pie fems resulted in a shitload of high quality crosses. Grape Dosi, Grape Topanga, Sundae Driver, Pie Hoe. I’d say Rado’s Grape Pie has been proven to be a very good breeding plant.
> 
> Plus he’s re-releasing the original Sundae Driver cross. I mean, holy shit, I’ve seen those things sell for $1000+ just a few months ago. And there are multiple phenos going around, that cross is full of winners.


Why the higher hopes for the grape pie xs than the sundae driver? The boundaries keep getting pushed by mashing heavyweights.. Grape pie is a proven breeder... FPOG is a proven breeder. GMO x grape pie will no doubt bring winners.. unless you just dont like what fpog has brought to the table I cant figure out why your hopes would be higher with that than GMO x (fruity pebbles x grape pie).. I mean, cherry pie was my favorite when it first dropped and it turned out to be a great breeder. Mash grape stomper with it and you've got something better than the original.. Grape pie is a great breeder, throw a little FPOG in the mix and you've got $1000+ Sundae driver. Using history as my guide, I would bet it is more likely the next big things come from the Driver xs than the grape pie.. but wtf do I know/care.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 27, 2019)

man my doho x cookie crisp f3 I believe look beautiful for youngin, and I think from the looks I have the bigger one and a littler one both healthy, might be a seed chuch idea


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 27, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve got higher hopes for the Grape Pie crosses than the Sundae Driver ones. The Grape Pie fems resulted in a shitload of high quality crosses. Grape Dosi, Grape Topanga, Sundae Driver, Pie Hoe. I’d say Rado’s Grape Pie has been proven to be a very good breeding plant.
> 
> Plus he’s re-releasing the original Sundae Driver cross. I mean, holy shit, I’ve seen those things sell for $1000+ just a few months ago. And there are multiple phenos going around, that cross is full of winners.


 that fuzzy pie gonna fuck the shit out of Gen's Honeystomper - Ginger Gash will be born


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 27, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Why the higher hopes for the grape pie xs than the sundae driver? The boundaries keep getting pushed by mashing heavyweights.. Grape pie is a proven breeder... FPOG is a proven breeder. GMO x grape pie will no doubt bring winners.. unless you just dont like what fpog has brought to the table I cant figure out why your hopes would be higher with that than GMO x (fruity pebbles x grape pie).. I mean, cherry pie was my favorite when it first dropped and it turned out to be a great breeder. Mash grape stomper with it and you've got something better than the original.. Grape pie is a great breeder, throw a little FPOG in the mix and you've got $1000+ Sundae driver. Using history as my guide, I would bet it is more likely the next big things come from the Driver xs than the grape pie.. but wtf do I know/care.


It’s been well proven to throw winners. Sundae Driver hasn’t yet. And aside from Sundae Driver, I haven’t seen too many FPOG crosses make a splash. It’s possible the SD crosses might be amazing, but to me, Grape Pie is the safer bet. It’s thrown some tasty, very high THC offspring.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 27, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s been well proven to throw winners. Sundae Driver hasn’t yet. And aside from Sundae Driver, I haven’t seen too many FPOG crosses make a splash. It’s possible the SD crosses might be amazing, but to me, Grape Pie is the safer bet. It’s thrown some tasty, very high THC offspring.





Bodyne said:


> man my doho x cookie crisp f3 I believe look beautiful for youngin, and I think from the looks I have the bigger one and a littler one both healthy, might be a seed chuch idea


cookie crisp is a pretty good fruity pebble cross


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 27, 2019)

freebies weren't they?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 27, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> freebies weren't they?


ya rado is still working with the fpog going on almost 5 years.. maybe Im missing your point? freebies arent good now? may as well kill your shit now bro... Fruity pebbles sucks.. feel free to send them this way and Ill get rid of them for you


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 27, 2019)

I never said that, you sure assume alot on a three word sentence, lmfao!`My point was Jay had already pointed out elsewhere along with Sticky how good those will prolly be, my point was, hell of a deal as a freebie. Do I need to explain every fucking post to you? Jesus H Christ, what the fuck is goin on this site, LMFAO, its so stupid its funny. Egos, know it alls, along with the compassionate and now mind readers. It really is funny. I surely hope you can find you some Fruity pebbles so you can at one with your spirit again. I did see some fruity pebbles beer I think being advertised, LMFAO


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 27, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I never said that, you sure assume alot on a three word sentence, lmfao!`My point was Jay had already pointed out elsewhere along with Sticky how good those will prolly be, my point was, hell of a deal as a freebie. Do I need to explain every fucking post to you? Jesus H Christ, what the fuck is goin on this site, LMFAO, its so stupid its funny. Egos, know it alls, along with the compassionate and now mind readers. It really is funny. I surely hope you can find you some Fruity pebbles so you can at one with your spirit again. I did see some fruity pebbles beer I think being advertised, LMFAO


go ahead and get upset bodyne.. tell uncle bcp your problems. Is the back acting up again? Try laying on your back and bring your knees up to your chest... smoke sum.. chill the fuck out, I was playin with your bitch ass lol


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 27, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> go ahead and get upset bodyne.. tell uncle bcp your problems. Is the back acting up again? Try laying on your back and bring your knees up to your chest... smoke sum.. chill the fuck out, I was playin with your bitch ass lol


fair enough, lol, you got me. lol.


----------



## mista sativa (Feb 27, 2019)

Super Silver Haze F3 freebies in living soil.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 27, 2019)

mista sativa said:


> Super Silver Haze F3 freebies in living soil.


Nice, I have a couple packs of the Apple juice x ssh freebies.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> man my doho x cookie crisp f3 I believe look beautiful for youngin, and I think from the looks I have the bigger one and a littler one both healthy, might be a seed chuch idea


Gotta be a lot of these just laying around in people's collections so I'm interested to see what you find. But hey....did you ask rado if you could breed with his freebie gear? LOFLLOFL...

And fuckin' A....more drops..more fems? Reminds me of shaking the Oxy bottle....full on addiction... the bastard.  Said I was done....but Hell..it's only money and the wife will get the fuck over it (once the smoke is done). Heeeheee. I need more freebies....


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 28, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Gotta be a lot of these just laying around in people's collections so I'm interested to see what you find. But hey....did you ask rado if you could breed with his freebie gear? LOFLLOFL...
> 
> And fuckin' A....more drops..more fems? Reminds me of shaking the Oxy bottle....full on addiction... the bastard.  Said I was done....but Hell..it's only money and the wife will get the fuck over it (once the smoke is done). Heeeheee. I need more freebies....


lmfao, Im interested too,


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 28, 2019)

I've been away from the forums for a couple wks and its gonna take me a while to get caught up on all the threads but just wanted to say - I fuckin missed the hell out of your guys! Especially after reading the last few pages on genetics. 
Helps me get back in the groooove  

Got some Blueberry Shortcake, Roasted Garlic Margy, and Banana Tree pics and updates coming soon too


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 28, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've been away from the forums for a couple wks and its gonna take me a while to get caught up on all the threads but just wanted to say - I fuckin missed the hell out of your guys! Especially after reading the last few pages on genetics.
> Helps me get back in the groooove View attachment 4291346
> 
> Got some Blueberry Shortcake, Roasted Garlic Margy, and Banana Tree pics and updates coming soon too


Welcome back sister!! Cant wait to see whatcha got going on.. definitely missed seein ya around!


.. and for real, how the hell do you get the rasta smiley??


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 28, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Welcome back sister!! Cant wait to see whatcha got going on.. definitely missed seein ya around!
> 
> 
> .. and for real, how the hell do you get the rasta smiley??


Thank you. Feels good to finally be home.
I had to upload the Rasta emoji. 
I cant remember where I found him. On the net somewhere,


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Feb 28, 2019)

Evening, fellas! First time on this part of RIU, I usually don't stray too far from the 'tga by others' but my buddy gave me a bunch of seeds for FREE! + I was gifted Cholo Dawg and Gelato33 x HeadBanger. Very grateful! I don't know anything about Cannarado but will post the grow here. The seeds were planted 5 days ago and have been transplanted into small pots w/ roots organic soil today and put under 1K hid.....to be continued!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you. Feels good to finally be home.
> I had to upload the Rasta emoji.
> I cant remember where I found him. On the net somewhere,


How that roasted garlic turn out? Both mine were males unfortunately.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s been well proven to throw winners. Sundae Driver hasn’t yet. And aside from Sundae Driver, I haven’t seen too many FPOG crosses make a splash. It’s possible the SD crosses might be amazing, but to me, Grape Pie is the safer bet. It’s thrown some tasty, very high THC offspring.


His first hybrid had fpog in it. That was his cookie crips line that he came out with in around early 2016. Cookie crips = 《Ogkb x fpog》
Let see what the Sunday driver hybrids bring out.


----------



## Wickedkultivator (Feb 28, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> His first hybrid had fpog in it. That was his cookie crips line that he came out with in around early 2016. Cookie crips = 《Ogkb x fpog》
> Let see what the Sunday driver hybrids bring out.


Just got a pack of sugar rox from his old drop... Suges pk x fpog... We shall see


----------



## Wickedkultivator (Feb 28, 2019)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Evening, fellas! First time on this part of RIU, I usually don't stray too far from the 'tga by others' but my buddy gave me a bunch of seeds for FREE! Thanks pal, you know who u are. Got 8 Purple Margy's and 4 SSH x Apple Juice seedlings....only 4 out of batch popped up out of the soil and to be honest, there were a few immature seeds out of that batch. I'm not complaining  + I was gifted Cholo Dawg and Gelato33 x HeadBanger. Very grateful! I don't know anything about Cannarado but will post the grow here. The seeds were planted 5 days ago and have been transplanted into small pots w/ roots organic soil today and put under 1K hid.....to be continued!
> View attachment 4291431 View attachment 4291434 View attachment 4291438 View attachment 4291440


Good luck friend... The ssh x apple juice were freebies. Probably because some were immature


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How that roasted garlic turn out? Both mine were males unfortunately.


She's chuggin along lookin real nice. I'd say another 3 wks or so.
The terps seem to be all garlic and gas. Not much "cookie" which is fine by me. 

Bummer on the males.
I'm going to germ a few more when I get caught up. ​


----------



## Wickedkultivator (Mar 1, 2019)

Apple Sundae top grown in a 1 gal soil fed teas. This is Sundae Driver x Apple Juice. Have found some wild terps in these


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 1, 2019)

^^^^^ NICE! ^^^^

Partaking of a very nice "Tri"fecta tonight..... pun intended. Rolled a small doobie of Tri Fi Pucker nug....mixed with Tri Fi Pucker bubble hash... and the rolling paper is lathered with heated Tri Fi Pucker rosin. Oh...my. What a head-knocking, pain-relieving taste treat. Perfect for an old dinosaur like me. No way I can finish this tonight so it looks like the morning coffee just got really, really fun....

Snagged a pack of "Fuzzy Pie" tonight. Sounds like it might make nice ^^^^doobies^^^^  This is the last pack of seeds I'm buying til Fall. I swear. Seriously. I mean it this time. Um... sorta


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> ^^^^^ NICE! ^^^^
> 
> Partaking of a very nice "Tri"fecta tonight..... pun intended. Rolled a small doobie of Tri Fi Pucker nug....mixed with Tri Fi Pucker bubble hash... and the rolling paper is lathered with heated Tri Fi Pucker rosin. Oh...my. What a head-knocking, pain-relieving taste treat. Perfect for an old dinosaur like me. No way I can finish this tonight so it looks like the morning coffee just got rea, reall fun....
> 
> Snagged a pack of "Fuzzy Pie" tonight. Sounds like it might make nice ^^^^doobies^^^^  This is the last pack of seeds I'm buying til Fall. I swear. Seriously. I mean it this time. Um... sorta


LMFAO, sticky, you said that last week. hahahaha


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 1, 2019)

Fuckin' rado....droppin that shit like crack.....


----------



## quiescent (Mar 1, 2019)

I had to resist the relists on sundae driver crosses. Still eyeballing the fuck out of the grape dog d fems even though I have a pack of regs..... Just to make sure I get a sexy lady, right? Lol


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 2, 2019)

What's up guys. Just picked up Nila Wafer from rado gear (8/pack). Got more than a few freebies with it. Happy with that, and look forward to running them all.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 2, 2019)

Those Sour Strawberry freebies make me want to place another order.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 2, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Those Sour Strawberry freebies make me want to place another order.


Same.... I'm just gonna have to get that grape dog lol.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 3, 2019)

So, I’m a Bodhi guy, I guess. I’m growing SSDD, Space Monkey, Goji OG among others. Of course, I’ve been hearing about Sundae Driver a lot so I’ve been reading through this thread. It seems a new drop is coming of SD but I have some questions.

So, I was going to pop some Lemon Lotus or Mother’s Milk that I have, but now I’m really interested in Cannarado. Can any of you Grape Pie/Sundae Driver folks steer me in the right direction? Should I wait for the SD drop? I don’t want to spend $1000 though, lol. Should I grab something available now? I’m just looking for the best choice for potency, bud structure, etc. 

In the past I got caught up in hype strains and they never worked out. I ran some Fruity Pebbles, Gorilla Bubble, etc and was totally underwhelmed...


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 3, 2019)

www.radogear.com Lots of SD crosses up....Grape Pie.....Lemon Tree....etc. $80 a pack for most. 6-9 seeds.....freebies. I've yet to be disappointed in his gear.


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 3, 2019)

Cannarado onsale at seedsherenow


----------



## Tstat (Mar 3, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Cannarado onsale at seedsherenow


And yea, that makes it even more confusing. There are a ton of options on there! maybe "Cherry Pie x Sundae Driver Feminized"? Help! LOL!


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 3, 2019)

Tstat said:


> And yea, that makes it even more confusing. There are a ton of options on there! maybe "Cherry Pie x Sundae Driver Feminized"? Help! LOL!


I got banana og x driver and the pack smells like bananas lol. Got 10 seeds too which was cool never grew cannarado and havent done fems in a while so hope they dont herm


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 3, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> I got banana og x driver and the pack smells like bananas lol. Got 10 seeds too which was cool never grew cannarado and havent done fems in a while so hope they dont herm


I feel you about getting fems I try to stick to regs but the blueberry sundae looked and sounded too good to pass up and it came with 3 lemon jack x lemon tree fems and 6 Sour Strawberry x Daily Driver freebies but I’ll be watching the fems for nanners like a hawk


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 3, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I feel you about getting fems I try to stick to regs but the blueberry sundae looked and sounded too good to pass up and it came with 3 lemon jack x lemon tree fems and 6 Sour Strawberry x Daily Driver freebies but I’ll be watching the fems for nanners like a hawk


Welcome to Flavor Town, population: You. Those all sound awesome.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 3, 2019)

Banana Tree #3 day 52
 
 

up skirt


----------



## quiescent (Mar 3, 2019)

Can definitely see the ecsd in it. Looking great.


----------



## promedz (Mar 3, 2019)

when i go to order i dont see any freebies in the cart are they just sent random.? and is it to everyone?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 3, 2019)

They should take care of you. I've never recieved an order direct from rado that didn't have a pack of some sort of freebies included. My last single pack order arrived with 14 reg freebies and 5 fems that were exactly the same Lemon Tree seeds that are being sold for $80 a 6 pack. (though you get 6-9 in a 6 pack)


----------



## promedz (Mar 3, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> They should take care of you. I've never recieved an order direct from rado that didn't have a pack of some sort of freebies included. My last single pack order arrived with 14 reg freebies and 5 fems that were exactly the same Lemon Tree seeds that are being sold for $80 a 6 pack. (though you get 6-9 in a 6 pack)


any promo codes floating around?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 3, 2019)

promedz said:


> any promo codes floating around?


Where are you ordering from? 

I don’t have any codes, but just for the freebies we are referring to, we ordered directly from the Cannarado website.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 3, 2019)

Ohhh boy. I had to get right for this post with a little more of that 09AC crumble so forgive me if I ramble. I forget how potent this shit is. 


I almost don't want to post these Blueberry Shortcakes but for the sake of the thread, here goes.....

BBS #5




BBS #4


BBS #2
 
On the terps, let me preface by saying that I'm not great at describing smells, however, I've had an up close and personal relationship with blueberries since birth, raised on the barrens. We still have a modest parcel we work every yr. and like anything we all tend to encounter in life, the experience (smell) can turn into a love/hate type of deal.

Mr Tangs first comment about my seed choice, "_what_ are you growing blueberry _anything_ for"
As I struggled trying make the plants happy - "_I told ya not to grow that blueberry. Look, it doesn't even like ya_" (lol, smartass )
And now - *"Jesus! Those plants smell just like goddamn blueberries"* 

Confirmation this cross brings strong TRUE blueberry terps!!! 

Couple of other things. I tried to keep these plants happy but I'm just not there yet.
If her feet were too wet, the leaves curled.
If the RH dropped too low, the leaves curled.
If I played the wrong music, the leaves curled

#5 threw balls on the lowers and seeded a couple of buds but again, these are no where near dialed in.


More to come...….


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 3, 2019)

Banana Tree #4 
 
This one has the mildest terps and least trichome coverage. I took cuttings but I'll probably gift them. There's too many other that need a second/third run plus I've acquired some "others" to play with


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 3, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ohhh boy. I had to get right for this post with a little more of that 09AC crumble so forgive me if I ramble. I forget how potent this shit is.
> 
> 
> I almost don't want to post these Blueberry Shortcakes but for the sake of the thread, here goes.....
> ...


Really making me sad I missed out on those blueberry terps. Hopefully will find them in the blueberry sundae.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 3, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Really making me sad I missed out on those blueberry terps. Hopefully will find them in the blueberry sundae.


I'm thinking while both awesome, the blueberry sundae might be better for the terps because of the fpog infusion. A little less gassy, more fruity.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 4, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Really making me sad I missed out on those blueberry terps. Hopefully will find them in the blueberry sundae.


Don't be sad. If Rado used the same Blueberry you're in for a treat.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 4, 2019)

So far I’ve got 2 packs of drunken monkey(Bananimal x Frozen Margy), 2 of grape nana, 2 of back to cherry, 2 packs of sundae driver, 2 packs of blueberry sundae, 2 packs of gelato margy, frozen margy F2, apples and cream, and a whole bunch of different freebies mostly apple juice crosses and Cookie Crisp crosses and that’s just the gear I got from rado I can’t wait to start popping them to find some lovely ladies and to also find some studs


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 4, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I'm thinking while both awesome, the blueberry sundae might be better for the terps because of the fpog infusion. A little less gassy, more fruity.


and hopefully a little less temperamental.

@LubdaNugs did you start yours yet? We need a better representation for these and you're just the grower for the job


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 4, 2019)

Anyone know the genetics of pacifier?


----------



## quiescent (Mar 4, 2019)

Cherry cookies x grape pie


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 4, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Anyone know the genetics of pacifier?


I do not. Just tried germing 4 and 2 are up and going so far. Tried 3 of them a couple months ago and they failed. They were the worst looking ones though out of the freebies.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 4, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I do not. Just tried germing 4 and 2 are up and going so far. Tried 3 of them a couple months ago and they failed. They were the worst looking ones though out of the freebies.


Yeah I noticed that as well I got pacifier x apple juice freebies and 3-4 looked premature but I really can’t complain since they were freebies. I seen on ig someone saying it’s a relentless genetics cherry cookies cross but who knows other than rado himself and it seems like he’s keeping a close lid on the genetics of it.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 4, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah I noticed that as well I got pacifier x apple juice freebies and 3-4 looked premature but I really can’t complain since they were freebies. I seen on ig someone saying it’s a relentless genetics cherry cookies cross but who knows other than rado himself and it seems like he’s keeping a close lid on the genetics of it.


Yeah, as you said I didn’t care as they were freebies. I’m glad to know kind of what to expect though on smells/traits.


----------



## Felixm3710 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey guys im a new grower and well i got one pack of the grape sundae (sundae driver x grape pie bx) . i was wondering how i should go about this grow for the best bud structure? I have it in a peat pot filled with coco. Does anyone know anything about this strain besides the fact it was hella expensive for some seeds. Sadly i got no freebies


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 4, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> and hopefully a little less temperamental.
> 
> @LubdaNugs did you start yours yet? We need a better representation for these and you're just the grower for the job


I have been overwhelmed with free genetics from many friends, so the BBSC has gone on the back burner. I’ll probably start them later this spring and thank you for your confidence in my growing skills, however misplaced it may be.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 4, 2019)

my two sticky cookies are the biggest and vigorous plants goin right now for me. I renamed it, lol, its the doho x cookie crisp f3's. Just hopin for a gal. Should be showing too.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 4, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> my two sticky cookies are the biggest and vigorous plants goin right now for me. I renamed it, lol, its the doho x cookie crisp f3's. Just hopin for a gal. Should be showing too.


Got any pics? Those do sound like they'd be frost monsters!


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 4, 2019)

let me get em up tomorrow, I have to hold the flaps of the unzipped tent open with my feet to get a pic of them, I got the 4x2x6 tent crammed with one Gen's GMO Breath, one Shoreline ECSD and one Nube's Jack's Witches hash with bout a month left flowering, 20 fixing to sex in half gallon bags and 10 more a week or so behind them, those two batches flowering from seed. The are biggier spread out plants with huge leaves, Im a tad worried, male, but no show yet, I get em up tomorrow. Gotta quit poppin so many beans at once. lol


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 4, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> I have been overwhelmed with free genetics from many friends, so the BBSC has gone on the back burner. I’ll probably start them later this spring and thank you for your confidence in my growing skills, however misplaced it may be.


Don’t be modest and sell yourself short. You’re the reason many people run different gear. Seeing your pictures of what strains have to offer when given love and attention gives us all hope in our own endeavors.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 4, 2019)

Felixm3710 said:


> Hey guys im a new grower and well i got one pack of the grape sundae (sundae driver x grape pie bx) . i was wondering how i should go about this grow for the best bud structure? I have it in a peat pot filled with coco. Does anyone know anything about this strain besides the fact it was hella expensive for some seeds. Sadly i got no freebies


That sucks you didn’t get any freebies but tbh if you get a sundae driver dom pheno I’d recommend scrog and if you get a grape pie pheno I’d recommend sog but take that with a grain of salt. I haven’t grown either of those strains, So my best suggestion would be to grow them out, take some cuttings of each one, Then grow them out accordingly to each phenos needs. Maybe someone else can chime in and be a little bit more helpful but that’s the best info I can give ya


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 4, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Don’t be modest and sell yourself short. You’re the reason many people run different gear. Seeing your pictures of what strains have to offer when given love and attention gives us all hope in our own endeavors.


100% - too many to list.
If anyone can bring out plants full expression, Lubs can.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 4, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> 100% - too many to list.
> If anyone can bring out plants full expression, Lubs can.


U2


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 4, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ohhh boy. I had to get right for this post with a little more of that 09AC crumble so forgive me if I ramble. I forget how potent this shit is.
> 
> 
> I almost don't want to post these Blueberry Shortcakes but for the sake of the thread, here goes.....
> ...


From the pickiness you mentioned I can say that is definitely that old school dj blueberry.

You just walk in the room and she'd stress out. Clones would take weeks to bust and even light fertilizer was enough to burn tips. Pain in the butt but the end product was golden.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> From the pickiness you mentioned I can say that is definitely that old school dj blueberry.
> 
> You just walk in the room and she'd stress out. Clones would take weeks to bust and even light fertilizer was enough to burn tips. Pain in the butt but the end product was golden.


I'm hoping the smoke is as potent as I remember the old Blueberry to be too.
If it is, I'll deal with the finickyness because the terps really are incredible. And not imitation candy or drink mix - real blueberries. 

And def. light feeders.

Oh, and another thing I forgot to note - the resin heads are* fat. *
The extract guys would probably love this one.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 4, 2019)

Banana Tree # 2


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 4, 2019)

I lucked into a heavily backcrossed DJ Blueberry cut about 10 years ago that was held tight in the foothills West of Boulder. Not very frosty...sometimes a bit light on density....but the taste... wow.
I S-1'd her about 4 years ago and moved on...but will definitely revisit her soon. I bought the BB sundae cross because rado said the BB used had the most terps he'd ever tasted... so it will be an interesting comparison. Gonna run some Black Lemon Cake as well...so thatnks for that pic. What smells ya gettin on that Banana Tree? Anything other than lemon?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 4, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I lucked into a heavily backcrossed DJ Blueberry cut about 10 years ago that was held tight in the foothills West of Boulder. Not very frosty...sometimes a bit light on density....but the taste... wow.
> I S-1'd her about 4 years ago and moved on...but will definitely revisit her soon. I bought the BB sundae cross because rado said the BB used had the most terps he'd ever tasted... so it will be an interesting comparison. Gonna run some Black Lemon Cake as well...so thatnks for that pic. What smells ya gettin on that Banana Tree? Anything other than lemon?


I hear that about a lot of blueberry pheno from folks, that it tasted great but was fluffy and weak potency.

But the 3 phenos I had back in 2002 from a single 10 pack of regular blueberry from dutch passion were all 3 strong potency and frost covered. The mutant/twisted leaf purple pheno had super great smucker's grape jelly taste and was very strong indica high. And all 3 had dense buds and good yields. 

I was a rookie back then so I didn't realize just how rare that cut was or else I would have made a much better effort to preserve the strain. I should have made seeds with her but atlas, she gone.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 4, 2019)

that menthol cut we had in Medford was stoney shit. And menthol flavor. Dude gave the cut away as he wanted to fill his room with rosetta stone. I said sure. Patients loved it, easy to grow, almost glowed blue when flowering, maybe a slight berry aftertaste, but pure Vicks menthol stone. Spent yrs trying to find a potent blueberry and not that damn blueberry sat, lol. The Blue steel from exotic has that leaf mutation also. I also seen DJ gonna or is releasing basically f5 of his blue moonshine line, velvet krush. or whoever it is running the show now.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 4, 2019)

The BB I have is no slacker on stone. Never had anyone complain. they just licked their lips and asked for more. I was still trying to eek out a commercial share then...and BB wasn't much in favor @ the time (OG this...Cookie that).....so I'd only do a few here/there for good friends who always asked for her....and for personal.  Ran another BB Sativa....who was that from folks...it was everywhere....Rez...or Reeferman maybe? 15 years ago I'd say....ran it the same time the G13/HP was all over as well. Anyway...it wasn't very BB... like a lot of BB......


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 4, 2019)

All I know is the BB Rado is using is pure blueberries. My plants smell just like this...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 4, 2019)

Banana Tree #1
 
I haven't had a chance to check each one for terps. Number 4 has delicate terps. Like Bananas and milk. Not much lemon.

I'll report back on the other 3


----------



## Felixm3710 (Mar 5, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> That sucks you didn’t get any freebies but tbh if you get a sundae driver dom pheno I’d recommend scrog and if you get a grape pie pheno I’d recommend sog but take that with a grain of salt. I haven’t grown either of those strains, So my best suggestion would be to grow them out, take some cuttings of each one, Then grow them out accordingly to each phenos needs. Maybe someone else can chime in and be a little bit more helpful but that’s the best info I can give ya


Thank you for the advice man i really do appreciate it bro and right now it germinated yesterday. Im kinda worried because well the veg is very skimpy. i got ziplock over it. I also have some fems going like a gelatog, gorilla bomb, badass cookie og and a berner gelato bag seed . only the grape sundae has sprouted ill upload a pic tomorrow cheers .


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 5, 2019)

Felixm3710 said:


> Thank you for the advice man i really do appreciate it bro and right now it germinated yesterday. Im kinda worried because well the veg is very skimpy. i got ziplock over it. I also have some fems going like a gelatog, gorilla bomb, badass cookie og and a berner gelato bag seed . only the grape sundae has sprouted ill upload a pic tomorrow cheers .


Be careful with the bag over the top of your seeds. I know you’re trying to make a lil greenhouse for it, but can be counterproductive at times and cause your seedling to dampen off.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

woohoo, got one big doho x cookie crisp f3 gal, hope the short stocky one is a gal too. Looks like sexin time, pulled 3 males and seen 3 females, assorted strains. Woohoo.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 5, 2019)

Right on. Glad you wet those up immediately. Will be fun to see what ya get. He's handed out a shitload of em, for sure....


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Right on. Glad you wet those up immediately. Will be fun to see what ya get. He's handed out a shitload of em, for sure....


she's a bigun, hopin the shorter one is a gal also, fingers crossed. Had to toss a dank sinatra f2 and Gen's Legend breath, was hopin that was a gal too, I did like he showed early and big nut clusters formin. ISP 91, Candyshop, Danks, Dohos, few others. Figure I'll know more in a day or two, even with a space heater in the room, its gettin chilly in there at night, but they hungry mofos. Gotta love Megacrop. Lettin the bud sets develop a tad more before pics on Shorelines ECSD, Gen's GMO Breath, leaning breath I think, and Nubes bewitched f4 x bodhis Jack Hash, those are under a 600w led, all I had to supplement light in the tent, don't laugh. That Led seems to start frost earlier and more, ive no experience with em, just like you, the mangetics and digis never seem to die, so I keep using them, got the led for bday present.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 5, 2019)

Makes ya wonder why they weren't offered as a named strain/etc. Bad germ? Seeds didn't look good? I doubt it's that the crosses are a bust in the high/frost Dept considering their lineages...but it is interesting just the same to see what comes down the pipe as freebies and what is chosen for the retail sale packs. Blew me away to see "Lemonessence" seeds as freebies (Lemon Jack x Lemon Tree) when those are being actively marketed at present....but I am NOT complaining. Heeeheee.....

Yeah...I run the old HID stuff cus it's here. It's not a $$$ thing for me...thankfully....I'd just rather buy seeds than lights...lights I already have...even if it isn't the newest/latest/greatest/gotta have it bling bling. Fuck...i'm using CHEAP "Ipower" lamps now too....work great....and if I lose a bit of harvest cus they aren't $100 a peice Horti's/etc....whatever. I don't need the weed anyway. Sure is fun to watch the talk about the LED's and try to grok some info/etc from the convos....but all-in-all....I'm a SUN guy now....and no LED can match that....LOL. And it's fuckin FREE. Indoors is just passin time...I'm freakin cus shit has gone OFF this cycle since switching back to OF from coco and the addition of the MegaCrop. Anybody wanna stop by for free weed? LOL. 

Gotta say....and I'll say it here cus all you peeps seem to grow VARIETY.....not just rado gear...I took a chance on some seeds from Strainly and they are blowin my mind across the board......so not everyone there is a crook. 2 strains from the same cat....one strain...real strong...the other...a bit more variation in the plants and a bit slower to bud but still comin on hard and killin it. $75 and I think he sent me about 30 seeds en total. It's a full-on shame IMO that that site doesn't offer a "follow up" review opportunity to comment on the strains performance itself once you wet em up and slide em through. The whole gig of just commenting that the send went well doesn't cover the spectrum, IMO. You should be able to say "these were killer"...or "These are SHIT".....not just "delivered quickly/everything went well/etc on the send. Anybody can ship fuckin seeds. I worte the guy and gave props...but that doesn't hit the site. Would be a good feature, for sure...and it would weed out the scammers....at least at some point. My thoughts anyway....


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

great minds think alike, I too have some from someone over there, an unknown, and those plants look good too. I agree also and tried to tell strainly, and they said you don't have to fill out the feedback part right then, whenever you wanted to. Seems like the sellers ought to give feedback right away per payment, etc, but the recipient ought to get to wait, and I think I will. Both polyhybrids, but healthy and vigorous. I did some trades also and had good luck. Funny thing is, I see them following folks on IG, but just certain breeders, etc. Don't necessarily mean anything, just noticed it. Rado being one of em, lol.


----------



## Felixm3710 (Mar 5, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Be careful with the bag over the top of your seeds. I know you’re trying to make a lil greenhouse for it, but can be counterproductive at times and cause your seedling to dampen off.


Okay well today it looks more like leaves yesterday it looked like a little green veg bush thing. One on the left is the grape sunday and the second one is the gorilla bomb (thcbomb×gg4) by bomb seeds. Sprouted today so far everything is going smooth i was wondering tho should i sprinkle some great white myko next watering?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 5, 2019)

Felixm3710 said:


> Okay well today it looks more like leaves yesterday it looked like a little green veg bush thing. One on the left is the grape sunday and the second one is the gorilla bomb (thcbomb×gg4) by bomb seeds. Sprouted today so far everything is going smooth i was wondering tho should i sprinkle some great white myko next watering?


I remember those days.. honestly just leave lil buddy alone as much as you can. A lot of time the more you do just increases the chances of messin shit up


----------



## Site (Mar 6, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I do not. Just tried germing 4 and 2 are up and going so far. Tried 3 of them a couple months ago and they failed. They were the worst looking ones though out of the freebies.


I had 2 out of 8 germinate in the end...one is actually growing really well even with my fungus gnat epidemic, the second is looking very sorry for itself...im hoping now the gnats are gone it pulls through...the cross sounds like its gonna be really good but never know...shame about the seeds...ive got another 5-6 but I don't have high hopes for them germinating....


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 6, 2019)

just sexed and transplanted, tall lanky gal Doho x Cookie Crisp f3. She's in the corner as she was leaning a bit, founds some cool flexible shit to hold not tie em up. Not much to look at, I admit, but hey, high hopes. Prolly start pinchin on her tomorrow.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 6, 2019)

SHN have the Driver fems on sale..

edit.. looks like the whole site is on sale


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 6, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> SHN have the Driver fems on sale..
> 
> edit.. looks like the whole site is on sale


Promo code Dude10 for an additional 10%. 
I grabbed the Dosi x SD.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

After looking at my Mumbles and East Cake Tk91 crosses for too long, I've decided to trade them in.
I sent Canarrado a message today and they've agreed to trade them with something different.
I'm to send the unopened packs to them and then they'll send me something. Not sure what I'm going to get.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 7, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> After looking at my Mumbles and East Cake Tk91 crosses for too long, I've decided to trade them in.
> I sent Canarrado a message today and they've agreed to trade them with something different.
> I'm to send the unopened packs to them and then they'll send me something. Not sure what I'm going to get.


What made you want to trade those in? Bad reports or just looking for something else?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> What made you want to trade those in? Bad reports or just looking for something else?


Too many people finding males in their TK91 crosses, mostly the East Cakes from what I gather.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 7, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Right on. Glad you wet those up immediately. Will be fun to see what ya get. He's handed out a shitload of em, for sure....


think the short stocky is a gal too, not exactly sure yet. Diff structure than the tall one though. Will know for sure in a day or two. Tad spooked, never thought I'd say this but I need the room to find some males, lol, this round ratio of male female is pleasantly surprising.


----------



## promedz (Mar 7, 2019)

Can anyone post some pics of some good keepers from rados gear? I’m kinda on the fence they all sound nice but how many of you actually found good keepers? Can we see pics please? I was thinking about the nillawafer or grape dosi.... thoughts ????


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

promedz said:


> Can anyone post some pics of some good keepers from rados gear? I’m kinda on the fence they all sound nice but how many of you actually found good keepers? Can we see pics please? I was thinking about the nillawafer or grape dosi.... thoughts ????


I have no idea about keepers but here's my lil nilla.. I'll probably hit her with a little of my MAC x dust in a week or two I'm thinking.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 7, 2019)

Couldn’t help myself wanting those sour strawberries freebies and not getting them with this last order. I went ahead and made my last seed purchase of the season with the Topanga Lemon, Fuzzy Pies and Grape Dogs.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 8, 2019)

"last seed purchase of the season" LMFAO....Haahahaa...Heeheee...sure thing.....not another fuckin one. Zip, nada, zilch. Over it.... oh my....look what he just released....


----------



## promedz (Mar 8, 2019)

promedz said:


> Can anyone post some pics of some good keepers from rados gear? I’m kinda on the fence they all sound nice but how many of you actually found good keepers? Can we see pics please???


Anyone gonna post some keepers or we just like to stock up on his gear? Let’s see some bud shots?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 8, 2019)

Ir personally don't keep "keepers"/run clones/run perpertual anymore. I just pop em and take what comes. I'm not huge on taking bud pictures after 30 years of grows....but occasionally I'll pop a few off 
if something exhibits well.

That said...while there is some variation here/there....some crosses are fairly similar from seed to seed. 

I've ran Dubble Mint, Sugarberry Scone, Tri Fi Pucker, PuckerOG, Purple Pucker outdoors....two seasons in a row. The Dubble Mint was the only one I saw any wide variation in phenos. One of those rocketed up...very vertical plant...lotsa cookie nugs. Still very nice pot. 

Of all of em...we reach for the Scone the most. It makes crazy good rosin. Smells like vomit and mango/melon on the floor in an old wine cellar. Lukewarm vomit floating down the avenue and all 

This year will be a rado-heavy garden again....lotsa sundae Driver crosses..some Fuzzy Pie....some Phinest....a little Compound...and a smattering of other one-offs and stuff I made here at the Ranch.

I like the way he rolls. Fat packs of good shit and freebies that make you wonder why they aren't sold. My only complaint is that i often find it hard to keep up...and just as I think I'm done buying gear the motherfucker drops something else.  

Best of luck in the quest for keepers....


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Ir personally don't keep "keepers"/run clones/run perpertual anymore. I just pop em and take what comes. I'm not huge on taking bud pictures after 30 years of grows....but occasionally I'll pop a few off
> if something exhibits well.
> 
> That said...while there is some variation here/there....some crosses are fairly similar from seed to seed.
> ...


that's a beautiful flower! Well done.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 8, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> "last seed purchase of the season" LMFAO....Haahahaa...Heeheee...sure thing.....not another fuckin one. Zip, nada, zilch. Over it.... oh my....look what he just released....


Ha ha the only way would be if there’s 420 sales that are way too good to be true.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 8, 2019)

short gal growing like a clone, tall lanky gal, well, tall and lanky, sorry bout the pics. I do like the looks of the shorty, but lanky sexed first. Flowered from seed, basically, one week of close MH, then flower tent. Doho x Cookie Crisp f3. two pics of same plant, one pic of both


----------



## Grower899 (Mar 8, 2019)

promedz said:


> Anyone gonna post some keepers or we just like to stock up on his gear? Let’s see some bud shots?


Dunno about a keeper but this one gets at least a second run. Grape sundae from the grape pie bx drop. Sweet candy musty grape kinda smell. This was at 6 weeks, prolly gets chopped around 9.


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 8, 2019)

Anybody grow out either grape dosi v2 or grape 33?


----------



## Felixm3710 (Mar 9, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Dunno about a keeper but this one gets at least a second run. Grape sundae from the grape pie bx drop. Sweet candy musty grape kinda smell. This was at 6 weeks, prolly gets chopped around 9.
> 
> View attachment 4296632


Great job man that's one heck of a plant you got there. Im growing the same seed gentic as well, was wondering if you got any tips on growing this beast! This is my first gentic seed grow, i've done a bag seed grow but stll learning.


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 9, 2019)

Freebie Lemon Jack x LEMON Treeeeeeee up and runnin’


----------



## Tstat (Mar 9, 2019)

I see they have Sundae Drivers available for $200. I’m interested, but is it worth over twice the price over something else? Anyone have an opinion on buying the f1 or f2 over a cross?


----------



## Grower899 (Mar 9, 2019)

Felixm3710 said:


> Great job man that's one heck of a plant you got there. Im growing the same seed gentic as well, was wondering if you got any tips on growing this beast! This is my first gentic seed grow, i've done a bag seed grow but stll learning.


Thanks. Nothing out of the ordinary for this one. Slightly stretchy when transitioning, but that's about it so far.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 9, 2019)

SD f2 is sold out now. F1s still available...

Again, just wondering if I should buy some, or something else. I’d love to hear some input from you guys who grow Rado gear.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 10, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I’d love to hear some input from you guys who grow Rado gear.


Or not, lol...


----------



## quiescent (Mar 10, 2019)

If you want it get it. Not a bad decision to buy any rado gear.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 10, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Or not, lol...


I’d say it depends what you want, or are looking for. I avoided them and picked other crosses I wanted and figured I’d rather have 2-3 packs. But every time I look it does catch my eye. 1 pack left.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 10, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I avoided them and picked other crosses I wanted


I guess it’s the hype. I generally don’t buy into strain hype, especially when it involves High Times. If it wasn’t $200 I’d go for it.

That said, I do want some Rado in my room. Last week I grabbed Useful Bag of Oranges, hype for sure but same price as all their shit.



quiescent said:


> Not a bad decision to buy any rado gear.


I guess I’m looking for an indica, heavy stone with flavor. Any suggestions?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 10, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I guess it’s the hype. I generally don’t buy into strain hype, especially when it involves High Times. If it wasn’t $200 I’d go for it.
> 
> That said, I do want some Rado in my room. Last week I grabbed Useful Bag of Oranges, hype for sure but same price as all their shit.
> 
> ...


I was going to grab those as well, but didn’t realize how few were going out and everyone that wanted them...definitely was late to the party checking at 9pm.

I haven’t tried any of his gear personally. Just started buying seeds again a couple months ago. But I’ve smoked wedding cake, dosidos, gmo and a few others. They were all good for me and I expect the fruity terps to kick it up.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 10, 2019)

I got two packs of the SD regs yeah the price was steep but imo I feel like they were worth it and I’ll be one helluva happy camper if I get a fpog leaning lady. I’d love to post some pics of rado’s gear but I’m currently about to pop some of dank genetics sour dosidos and sherb s1’s, karma genetics sour power og and cookie crash, and rare dankness’s cookie ox since they’ve been in my vault forever and I don’t have a massive amount of space so I can do a massive pheno hunt. I’ve got well over 60 packs of beans I need to sift through and that’s not including the freebie packs I’ve got should be fun just wish I had more space.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 10, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I guess it’s the hype. I generally don’t buy into strain hype, especially when it involves High Times. If it wasn’t $200 I’d go for it.
> 
> That said, I do want some Rado in my room. Last week I grabbed Useful Bag of Oranges, hype for sure but same price as all their shit.
> 
> ...


Grape dog d fems, Riesling, grape willy, margy dog, goji margy and honestly any of the sundae driver crosses.

They have relisted a lot of those. It depends on how you consume and what kind of tastes you like. Gassy, fruity, putrid? They all bring something different to the table. 

From the fruity/sweet side of things blueberry sundae, banana sundae, nilla wafer, sweet bread, sundae sunset and dubble sundae would be my picks. If you're taking one hitters out of a bong or making concentrates these are what I would use.

The OGs and chems are gonna add their funk to the mix and add more flavor to something like a large bong bowl, dry pipe, joint or a blunt. They also would be good for concentrates although I do prefer the fruity for this, personal preference. 

If you'd like to discuss other breeders shoot me a message, I'll make your head spin.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 11, 2019)

quiescent said:


> They all bring something different to the table


Right now I’m leaning toward Banana Sundae and Grape Dog D. No SDs left and I’m glad. I was tempted, but I’d rather have 2 strains!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 11, 2019)

My 4 gsc x sd look good 1 looks like its more indica rn which im hoping to get a shorty To clone as im in a tent. Great germ rate so far. But my sticky sundaes 2 outta 4 have some weird growth goin hopin they power through with no mutants.


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 11, 2019)

Wow, lame AF.


the grape dosi V2 cannarado is selling is not a V2 at all, it's a V3. 

grape pie BX is NOT the grape pie fem used in the V2 .

sketch as fuck business practice.


----------



## promedz (Mar 11, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> Wow, lame AF.
> 
> 
> the grape dosi V2 cannarado is selling is not a V2 at all, it's a V3.
> ...


 i was just about to pull the trigger on the grape dosi v2 should i pull back?? also what do you suggest?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 11, 2019)

promedz said:


> i was just about to pull the trigger on the grape dosi v2 should i pull back?? also what do you suggest?


All of the new grape pie regs use the bx.. He's not hiding it, its listed right there in the descriptions.. Im not sure about the sketchiness, perhaps Im missing something?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2019)

Roasted Garlic Margy
 

My flower room is overloaded with odors right now but there's def. an acrid funk easily detected with these. Still needs time to develop but so far I'm digging it - hopefully it smokes as good as it smells. 
Without a doubt giving this a second run. 

One of the Blueberry Shortcakes is taking on a pungent sourness. I guess like unripen green/pink blueberries? 
The blueberry is still there, just developing sour notes.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> All of the new grape pie regs use the bx.. He's not hiding it, its listed right there in the descriptions.. Im not sure about the sketchiness, perhaps Im missing something?


People got to bitch, its in the air it seems, lol


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 11, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> All of the new grape pie regs use the bx.. He's not hiding it, its listed right there in the descriptions.. Im not sure about the sketchiness, perhaps Im missing something?


he already made a v2, and the bx isn't it.

the pics they are using to advertise the current v2 doesn't even consist of the same genetics. that guy popped the original v2, not the remade v2. 

shady marketing.


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 11, 2019)

promedz said:


> i was just about to pull the trigger on the grape dosi v2 should i pull back?? also what do you suggest?


i wouldnt grab any of the bx, probly sundae driver f2's


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 11, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> he already made a v2, and the bx isn't it.
> 
> the pics they are using to advertise the current v2 doesn't even consist of the same genetics. that guy popped the original v2, not the remade v2.
> 
> shady marketing.


oh shit  lol ya if Rado hisself released a v2 then ya you kinda nailed it.. and I HATE when people play picture games (showing parents or other relatives lol pics off google.. shit like that irk me)

What was the makeup on the original v2 (and are you saying that is the photo on the site?)?

Appreciate the knowledge


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

I'll ask him bout it on IG, I sure hate to take one instance and act like its a huge deal. Kinda like the resident herms, lmfao


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 11, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> oh shit  lol ya if Rado hisself released a v2 then ya you kinda nailed it.. and I HATE when people play picture games (showing parents or other relatives lol pics off google.. shit like that irk me)
> 
> What was the makeup on the original v2 (and are you saying that is the photo on the site?)?
> 
> Appreciate the knowledge


original V2: Jungleboys dosido cut x grape pie (reversed) 

new V2 : Jungleboys dosido cut x grape pie (BX)

why not just call it V3? lol


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I'll ask him bout it on IG, I sure hate to take one instance and act like its a huge deal. Kinda like the resident herms, lmfao


No I feel you.. I just think when he puts up pics of the Driver when he's selling the crosses is just sloppy (I wouldnt go quite as far as to call it sketch on that alone). I completely understand that isn't usually a reflection on the breeders character, but I think we can all agree his website (although marginally improved) still leaves a lot to be desired.



Buss Relville said:


> original V2: Jungleboys dosido cut x grape pie (reversed)
> 
> new V2 : Jungleboys dosido cut x grape pie (BX)
> 
> why not just call it V3? lol


Didnt know there was a jungleboys v2.. thank you again my friend


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

we'll see what he says. I'd say save your money, those bday cake fem crosses coming out look stellar. Fatso x bc, etc..........." True bout the site, I don't even go there hardly, usually check him on IG. who knows. Maybe because on our site we just used random pics of either the mom if we didn’t have good pix of the cross. I could care less about all that bs. People need to find better things to do with their time. Of ya don’t like it don’t buy it. And yet they all would suck my d to get some of the Apple juice xs for free and there weren’t any pix of those. See what I mean. The general public can eat it and choke

......from Rado: "

LMFAO, now thats funny. sometimes a man gets tired of the small things bitched about, in a big picture sort of way.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 11, 2019)

Idk if bread farms is running the original grape dosi v2 or the grape dosi v2 with the grape pie bx but all his posts of it look straight fire. I got enough dosi crosses so I stayed away from the grape dosi being sold on his site but if bread farms is running the v2 version from his site I’d say they’re well worth 100$ a pack especially with the sour strawberry freebies


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

Rado apologized for that statement being so gruff, he said its one thing after another this week.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 11, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I guess it’s the hype. I generally don’t buy into strain hype, especially when it involves High Times. If it wasn’t $200 I’d go for it.
> 
> That said, I do want some Rado in my room. *Last week I grabbed Useful Bag of Oranges, hype for sure but same price as all their shit.*
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say the bags of oranges release was fueled by hype. 

The man Useful has been working that cross for years now. I remember him offering me some of the earlier workings of that cross back a couple years ago. I think many of the folks here were familiar with his work so they jumped on it when it arrived. 

I could be wrong but either way here's hoping you find some good terps in those BOOs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> we'll see what he says. I'd say save your money, those bday cake fem crosses coming out look stellar. Fatso x bc, etc..........." True bout the site, I don't even go there hardly, usually check him on IG. who knows. Maybe because on our site we just used random pics of either the mom if we didn’t have good pix of the cross. I could care less about all that bs. People need to find better things to do with their time. Of ya don’t like it don’t buy it. And yet they all would suck my d to get some of the Apple juice xs for free and there weren’t any pix of those. See what I mean. The general public can eat it and choke
> 
> ......from Rado: "
> 
> LMFAO, now thats funny. sometimes a man gets tired of the small things bitched about, in a big picture sort of way.


How did these big money seed sellers think making top dollar of seed sells would go?

I'm pretty sure the stupidity of the common man/woman/general public have caused many celebrities to lose their shit. Whether these bigger name breeders like it or not they are now celebrities. So all kinds of eyes are on them and when they make themselves available to the general public they're gonna have to deal with all kinds of fucktards.

I mean I understand the frustration but when you selling thousands of seed packs you gotta know it's coming. 

Pretty sure the general public, aka the fans, are the reason Roger Waters wrote The Wall


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

you know his gear will sell out no matter what and with those IG pics of his and radopnw, etc. He's a good guy, Im sure he can one bad week or two. He's got phinest running all his cuts, got projects goin, he's a busy guy. But I doubt he would replace a pack after 5 yrs, lmfao. Im a Gilmore fan myself


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 11, 2019)

Rado seems cool for sure. I'm just saying at a certain level you have to just stop commenting or responding to certain types of folks.

I'm guilty of taking the bait all too many times myself but if I was selling things publicly I would have to show much more restraint.

It's a troll's world nowadays so you gotta kind of walk around landmines at times it seems.

Edit: yeah I like Gilmour a bit more, especially his guitar style/tone but Waters did pen some powerful albums for the band. Dark side of the Moon and the wall are probably their best selling albums.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

Ize just pokin ya, bro. Don't get to poke much anymore, lol. I actually like none of the Sid albums, love wish you were here, animals, dark side of the moon and the wall and even like some of division bell, dogs of war, good song. I agree also, I prolly would have someone else running the site and hope for the best. But man, those new fem bday crosses look absolutely great. imho


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Im a Gilmore fan myself


Love that album. No Way Out of Here is an all time favorite.


----------



## Wickedkultivator (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Felixm3710 (Mar 11, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Thanks. Nothing out of the ordinary for this one. Slightly stretchy when transitioning, but that's about it so far.


Any herm issue ive heard alot of bad things about herming with this breeder but so far the plant is striving forward. My pack came with 14 seeds i was so excited i was like a kid on Christmas morning lol. Also any pheno variations?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 12, 2019)

He had issues with the TK crosses.....but I can't remember any others......and this guy drops a lot of crosses/etc. Anybody else remember any other incidents? I think his track record is good considering the amount of crosses made/beans dropped. And hey.....I'm sure he's laughing all the way to the bank. 25 crossses on the last drop. If there was 100 packs of each....$80 apeice = 200K.

If he's havin a bad week he prolly just needs to look at his bank account.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 12, 2019)

yea, I get tired of hearing the herms, I grew out some TK91 s1s, not a one, and that was supposed to be the main one in those east cake, dosi crosses makin the herms, lolol. Who knows anymore, I did like his response though, and quickly on IG


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 12, 2019)

At least he isn't copping and blaming with the "it's your room...it's your skills" shit some guys toss out there. Glad you didn't have any issues. Rather than bitch...folks should just move on...especially since he's made it more than right for those who asked for replacements from what I saw. Whatever though....LOL.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 12, 2019)

Wickedkultivator said:


> View attachment 4298613


where you find the Rox? I was just talking to someone about how Rado has been playing with that fpog for a while.. Buddy of mine had a real thing for his bubba rox. He said a lot of variation but the floor and ceiling were both high for what he found.. pretty much sums up my experiences with Rado..



Felixm3710 said:


> Any herm issue ive heard alot of bad things about herming with this breeder but so far the plant is striving forward. My pack came with 14 seeds i was so excited i was like a kid on Christmas morning lol. Also any pheno variations?


I have never personally seen, or heard in real life, any herm/male issues.. There have definitely been a few people on here with those reports, and Im not saying they're not telling the truth, but you should have some major heat in those beans and I doubt you'll have problems (especially with the regs.. I just dont see it happening). Its a super poly so I would expect a lot of variation also, but with that same high floor that comes with the pedigree, good luck!

... any freebies?


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 12, 2019)

Cannarado is a straight up good dude,he stands behind what he creates.Popped some of his icings (has tk in it) found 2 straight up boys.Contacted him and recieved a sincere apologie and offered replacements.Five days later i recieved tracking,and look what he sent totally humbled by his kindness


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 12, 2019)

I found boys with my East Cakes. The 2 girls I flowered out displayed wildly different "pheno" expressions.

I found some lower balls on one of the BBS but I don't consider that a herm. 
Its not dialed in. The lowers were shaded *and* its a seed plant. If it gets a second run, I doubt it would display the same sensitivities. 

As right now my impression is luke warm/neutral so I'm going to hold off on giving my overall impression until after I've sampled some these. 
Even the terpiest (sp) varieties can fall flat.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> where you find the Rox? I was just talking to someone about how Rado has been playing with that fpog for a while.. Buddy of mine had a real thing for his bubba rox. He said a lot of variation but the floor and ceiling were both high for what he found.. pretty much sums up my experiences with Rado..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tangerine had an east cake full on male.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I found boys with my East Cakes. The 2 girls I flowered out displayed wildly different "pheno" expressions.
> 
> I found some lower balls on one of the BBS but I don't consider that a herm.
> Its not dialed in. The lowers were shaded *and* its a seed plant. If it gets a second run, I doubt it would display the same sensitivities.
> ...


Literally while i was posting, lol. Cheers sister


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 12, 2019)

Shit! And I completely forgot about the pack of Blue Grapes. So far, that one was a complete bust. I have one mutant left that's refusing to show sex while beans from other packs started at the same time are nearing harvest. Stubborn little fucker but I'm going to keep it going, lol.

The RGM and BBS smell real good though


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 12, 2019)

I sent my Tk91 seed packs back and they've been recieved, I'm still waiting to hear back from them.

Here is what team Cannarado had to say about the Tk91 to me via email.



> First off we would like to say thank you for buying our genetics for taking the time and energy to run our gear.. the craft of cannabis is not something that we take lightly.
> 
> We have had some reported issues concerning the stability with that TK91 line. Unfortunately there is not much that we can do at this point but apologize and replace. There were also folks that reported amazing results with this run but the stability issue is not something that we are proud of.
> 
> ...


----------



## Felixm3710 (Mar 12, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> where you find the Rox? I was just talking to someone about how Rado has been playing with that fpog for a while.. Buddy of mine had a real thing for his bubba rox. He said a lot of variation but the floor and ceiling were both high for what he found.. pretty much sums up my experiences with Rado..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man this cannardo guy is the man!! Well im a new grower i was sold by a friend a 600 watt hps refelector (2.5 x 5 x7)weird tent but works fine. I first grew some bag seeds and they were fire so i decided to get superior seeds. I ended up at seeds of horror because a friend of fine said he does local pick up on orders in cali. I went right towards tho sundae driver x grape pie bx but when i clicked it there was only 1 left so i bought it no research on it but the fact I've smoked on some SD rosin and the terps are insane. Also fruity pebbles is one of my fav og . im growing 1 tester with 3 other strains lol i actaully have two testers cause a while back i found a bagseed of the sungrown gelato by the cookie fam and i popped it with the grape sundae. Im so excited tbh!!i want males but idk how to pick a stud.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 12, 2019)

tommarijuana said:


> Cannarado is a straight up good dude,he stands behind what he creates.Popped some of his icings (has tk in it) found 2 straight up boys.Contacted him and recieved a sincere apologie and offered replacements.Five days later i recieved tracking,and look what he sentView attachment 4298881 totally humbled by his kindness


Hell yeah that’s legit most breeders nowadays would’ve blamed it on you and not given you any sort of compensation. I got some of the sour strawberry x Daily Driver freebies and I feel like those are going to be concentrate makers wet dream


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 12, 2019)

Felixm3710 said:


> Man this cannardo guy is the man!! Well im a new grower i was sold by a friend a 600 watt hps refelector (2.5 x 5 x7)weird tent but works fine. I first grew some bag seeds and they were fire so i decided to get superior seeds. I ended up at seeds of horror because a friend of fine said he does local pick up on orders in cali. I went right towards tho sundae driver x grape pie bx but when i clicked it there was only 1 left so i bought it no research on it but the fact I've smoked on some SD rosin and the terps are insane. Also fruity pebbles is one of my fav og . im growing 1 tester with 3 other strains lol i actaully have two testers cause a while back i found a bagseed of the sungrown gelato by the cookie fam and i popped it with the grape sundae. Im so excited tbh!!i want males but idk how to pick a stud.


The way I pick out of stud is I look for traits that I like and want in that specific strain, vigor, how nicely he stacks, and also a good stem rub to see what kind of terps he’s pushing out. Then select the one that checks all of the boxes but then again it’s never a 100% guarantee that he’s going to produce offspring that check all the boxes


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 12, 2019)

Rado is the man


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 12, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Rado is the man View attachment 4298925


Feel free to send a couple of those lemon jack freebies this way


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 12, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Feel free to send a couple of those lemon jack freebies this way


I’m hunting the sour strawberry freebies.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 12, 2019)

I hope my posts aren't coming off as bitchy. I'm a little sleep deprived.

I'm just trying to be as objective as possible.

I'm really happy for everyone that was taken care of so generously. The end goal is to improve the garden after all. Some consistency is needed with CS though.

If Rado had asked me to mail back seeds in order to get a replacement (not even a refund) he would've lost a customer. 

edited to add: Its kinda hard to blame the grower for straight up males.


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 12, 2019)

what was original retail on those driver f2's?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 12, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> what was original retail on those driver f2's?


$200 I believe


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 12, 2019)

We’re the sd f2s fems? Cause I got 2 packs of the sd but that was with the grape pie bx. the price was stiff at 200$ a pack but if I get a pheno that’s fpog dom I’ll be one happy sob. Tbh fpog has to rank in my top 5 as far as og’s go


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 12, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Love that album. No Way Out of Here is an all time favorite.


just read an article that Gilmore was Jimi's sound mixer at the Isle of White with Charlie Watkins. Hadn't heard that story before.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 12, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> At least he isn't copping and blaming with the "it's your room...it's your skills" shit some guys toss out there.


No shit! I bought those Gorilla Bubbles from Tony’s Tortured crap. It was crazy how bad it was, and when I mentioned it, I was told to go do sexual same sex stuff, lol! 

On a serious note, that’s why I won’t buy from him again. He was an asshole, homophobic jerk when anyone mentioned hermie traits.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 12, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> We’re the sd f2s fems? Cause I got 2 packs of the sd but that was with the grape pie bx. the price was stiff at 200$ a pack but if I get a pheno that’s fpog dom I’ll be one happy sob. Tbh fpog has to rank in my top 5 as far as og’s go


I don’t know for sure, but thought they were regulars.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 12, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I was told to go do *sexual same sex stuff*,


I read that with a Sylvester the kitty lisp.


Don't mind me. I'm immature, tired and really high


----------



## Tstat (Mar 12, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Don't mind me. I'm immature, tired, and really high.


Lol! I was gonna quote what was said, but I’m high too and it was a tad vulgar!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 13, 2019)

Tstat said:


> No shit! I bought those Gorilla Bubbles from Tony’s Tortured crap. It was crazy how bad it was, and when I mentioned it, I was told to go do sexual same sex stuff, lol!
> 
> On a serious note, that’s why I won’t buy from him again. He was an asshole, homophobic jerk when anyone mentioned hermie traits.


Dude, you need to get out more. Learn to let go. All that built up hate is not good for you.
2.5 years and you can't go more than a month without bringing up your bad experience with Tony Green, publicly. I mean I'm sorry if his gear hermied on you, but the way your going on about how he mistreated you is not entirely true and passive aggressive. 
I'm not trying to be your enemy, let's just talk about Cannarado here, please.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 13, 2019)

Shit, you mentioned his name, now he is gonna show up and throw a fit, lol. As my friend always says, “Ain’t no time to hate, except for Phish”.


Seriously though, I do like to poke the idiot now and again. And I was just commenting on the comment of how Cannarado doesn’t act like a douche when someone complains. I apologize and I’ll try to get out more 

I do want to buy some of this gear and I’m still trying to decide which way to go. I’m looking for a powerful, flavorful indica.


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 13, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Shit, you mentioned his name, now he is gonna show up and throw a fit, lol. As my friend always says, “Ain’t no time to hate, except for Phish”.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I do like to poke the idiot now and again. And I was just commenting on the comment of how Cannarado doesn’t act like a douche when someone complains. I apologize and I’ll try to get out more
> ...


lol, your buddy must be a deadhead


----------



## Tstat (Mar 13, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> lol, your buddy must be a deadhead


Yea, he an I were old touring buddies way back when. He lives in VA, so we now go to Lockn' every year. I always share my seeds with him. I have BOO coming, but I need a couple packs of Cannarado before I send anything down to him


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 13, 2019)

If Rado had asked me to mail back seeds in order to get a replacement (not even a refund) he would've lost a customer.


> I was never asked to return anything,i would have been upset to have to return something.All i had was a few pics of the jenners,which could have been any random male.Actually their was no pistils,just balls


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 13, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Yea, he an I were old touring buddies way back when. He lives in VA, so we now go to Lockn' every year. I always share my seeds with him. I have BOO coming, but I need a couple packs of Cannarado before I send anything down to him


that's whatsup, i have a buddy that follows/ sees dead & company and as much GDF related stuff as is available these days.. only deadlot I ever got to see was for Furthur downtown SF on new years a few years back. was pretty wild for sure .

and nice, you are a good friend. everyone can always use more cannarado.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 13, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> and nice, you are a good friend. everyone can always use more cannarado.


Thanks, yea I love my VA guys. And they don’t like or trust seeds sent from companies, still a stigma and illegal. 

I saw my first show in ‘79 and my last was with my Charlotsville friend in Highgate, VT 1995. Long strange trip for sure.
Anyway, what packs should I buy??


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Mar 13, 2019)

Evening, fellas. Pulled some pots out for some pics real quick. Purple Margie. Day 13 in these small pots. They were transplanted into these pots with a fresh bag of Root Organic and guess what? Got some companion plants popping up and it's not twin seeds! Yeah, no shit! Say I'm full of shit or whatever you want, but ROOTS ORGANIC has seeds added to their mix. I got one tattoo and it doesn't say "stupid".


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 13, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Thanks, yea I love my VA guys. And they don’t like or trust seeds sent from companies, still a stigma and illegal.
> 
> I saw my first show in ‘79 and my last was with my Charlotsville friend in Highgate, VT 1995. Long strange trip for sure.
> Anyway, what packs should I buy??


If you can find Sundae driver f2's id swoop those, I can't give any reports on any personal grows though, only what I would grow haha. 

the grape 33 does sound pretty enticing too though, anything crossed with that gelato seems to be superb

Still waiting to pop my first rado pack...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 13, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Thanks, yea I love my VA guys. And they don’t like or trust seeds sent from companies, still a stigma and illegal.
> 
> I saw my first show in ‘79 and my last was with my Charlotsville friend in Highgate, VT 1995. Long strange trip for sure.
> Anyway, what packs should I buy??


I haven’t gotten to run any of his stuff yet but if you’re looking for indica dom I’d go with either grape willy or trifi pie if you want reg beans but if you wanted fems I’d go with affy taffy, blueberry sundae, or gelato sundae. I personally got some of the blueberry sundae hoping that I find a lady that somewhat resembles the blueberry from back in the day. I miss those artificial blueberry/blue raspberry terps and that stuck on the couch with a big ol shit eating grin on my face buzz


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 14, 2019)

tommarijuana said:


> If Rado had asked me to mail back seeds in order to get a replacement (not even a refund) he would've lost a customer.


He didn't ask me to return packs either. I gave him the order number and he responded with a tracking number and apology.
In turn, I ordered 8 more packs.

My post wasn't meant as a dig. Hopefully its not taken that way. Its just constructive criticism that I'd like to think benefits everyone.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Mar 18, 2019)

Evening, fellas. Transplanting the Purple Margy seedlings into their sexing pots tonight.
   

+ transplanting the Gelato33 x HeadBanger into their sexing pots tonight too. to be continued....


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2019)

Recieved my trade in today.
1 pack of GrapeDog D 
1 pack of Weed Nap 

10 seeds of DoHo x Cookie Crisp F3 regs
5 seeds of Sour Strawberry x Daily Driver regs
5 seeds of Lemon Jack x Lemon Tree regs

Not so bad of a trade, considering I almost just pushed them to the back of the vault to never run.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 19, 2019)

I ordered a pack of Kitchen Sink from Tree Star Seed Bank.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 19, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> I ordered a pack of Kitchen Sink from Tree Star Seed Bank.


why not go through the site brother?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 19, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> why not go through the site brother?


I was going to but Tree Star was the same price and I had never used them before
so I wanted to give them a shot. Their freebies are from Raw Genetics.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 19, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> I was going to but Tree Star was the same price and I had never used them before
> so I wanted to give them a shot. Their freebies are from Raw Genetics.


o shit ya? What Raw line?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Recieved my trade in today.
> 1 pack of GrapeDog D
> 1 pack of Weed Nap
> 
> ...


I cant wait to see that GrapeDog D flowered out.

I should have some finished bud shots and smoke reports soon for all the seedlings I started.
And I know its a little early to state this but I'm very impressed with the Grape Pie line.
The terps are crazy good.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 19, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> o shit ya? What Raw line?


I don't know I'll post it when it gets here.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I cant wait to see that GrapeDog D flowered out.
> 
> I should have some finished bud shots and smoke reports soon for all the seedlings I started.
> And I know its a little early to state this but I'm very impressed with the Grape Pie line.
> The terps are crazy good.


I'll be watching how they do for you.
Honestly, i had almost bought that GrapeDog D a couple times. 
It sounds like a match made in heaven.

Don't know when I'll start it though.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 19, 2019)

I quit buying seeds 4 months ago  but after many brutal battles to stay sober  I decided on 4/20  to make an exception  & getting either a pack of Cherry on Top  Banana Sundae  or both


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 19, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> I don't know I'll post it when it gets here.


They had a deal around black Friday on their French toast drop I was gonna get a jump on.. bdk on Instagram be killing his raw gear.. but I literally have too many reg seeds right now and they said there was supposed to be a fem drop coming up so I held off. I cant remember off the top of my head what the fem drop was, but if that's what the freebies are I may just have to break down and grab another pack..


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> They had a deal around black Friday on their French toast drop I was gonna get a jump on.. bdk on Instagram be killing his raw gear.. but I literally have too many reg seeds right now and they said there was supposed to be a fem drop coming up so I held off. I cant remember off the top of my head what the fem drop was, but if that's what the freebies are I may just have to break down and grab another pack..


So many great strains from so many breeders, so little time.
Never been a better time to grow your own than the present.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 19, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I quit buying seeds 4 months ago  but after many brutal battles to stay sober  I decided on 4/20  to make an exception  & getting either a pack of Cherry on Top  Banana Sundae  or both


It is a tough battle . . . Am working on growing out everything I already have lol!!! When I get through those . . . Am going to go BUCK WILD!!!


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> They had a deal around black Friday on their French toast drop I was gonna get a jump on.. bdk on Instagram be killing his raw gear.. but I literally have too many reg seeds right now and they said there was supposed to be a fem drop coming up so I held off. I cant remember off the top of my head what the fem drop was, but if that's what the freebies are I may just have to break down and grab another pack..


wedding cake crosses fems


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 19, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> It is a tough battle . . . Am working on growing out everything I already have lol!!! When I get through those . . . Am going to go BUCK WILD!!!


I already went buck wild & more than once w/ Bodhi, Strayfox, etc. but a pack of Sundae Driver s1 would be an awesome addition


----------



## Grower899 (Mar 20, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I already went buck wild & more than once w/ Bodhi, Strayfox, etc. but a pack of Sundae Driver s1 would be an awesome addition


Check treestars if you want the driver s1.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 20, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Check treestars if you want the driver s1.


I was checking them out yesterday, have you dealt w/ them before?


----------



## Grower899 (Mar 20, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I was checking them out yesterday, have you dealt w/ them before?


Only once before I ordered the s1s last night. Took a little longer than most but I got my pack.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 20, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Only once before I ordered the s1s last night. Took a little longer than most but I got my pack.


did you get the raw freebies?


----------



## Nutzach91 (Mar 20, 2019)

Couple questions if somebody can help me with. Does radogear accept credit cards? and has anyone heard anything about the Gelato Sundae?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 20, 2019)

No cards. Give the GS a try!

I just picked up grapeology myself.


----------



## Wickedkultivator (Mar 20, 2019)

Looking good dude



Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Evening, fellas. Transplanting the Purple Margy seedlings into their sexing pots tonight.
> View attachment 4302795 View attachment 4302796 View attachment 4302797
> 
> + transplanting the Gelato33 x HeadBanger into their sexing pots tonight too. to be continued....
> View attachment 4302798 View attachment 4302799 View attachment 4302800


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 20, 2019)

Nutzach91 said:


> Couple questions if somebody can help me with. Does radogear accept credit cards? and has anyone heard anything about the Gelato Sundae?


Cash or money order only


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 20, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Only once before I ordered the s1s last night. Took a little longer than most but I got my pack.


Do you know if they accept cc?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 20, 2019)

Blueberry Shortcake. Filing in, frosting up, and smelling oh-so-right 


I took a lot of pics at lights out but the flash left most of the images looking washed out.


----------



## Site (Mar 21, 2019)

looking really tasty @Tangerine_ the leafs are looking quite sativa dominant...did you get much blueberry come through as I assume that was more of an indica plant...all 4 of mine that are up are looking very indica dominant...

my pacifier x apple juices...one is a runt and is almost a mutant looking thing and the other ones looking really healthy...topped it twice now and im going to take cuttings in the next week or so when its got some good growth on it...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I'll be watching how they do for you.
> Honestly, i had almost bought that GrapeDog D a couple times.
> It sounds like a match made in heaven.
> 
> Don't know when I'll start it though.


What's grapedog d
[Grape pie x chemdog D?]


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 21, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What's grapedog d
> [Grape pie x chemdog D?]


Yes.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 21, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Blueberry Shortcake. Filing in, frosting up, and smelling oh-so-right
> View attachment 4303722
> 
> I took a lot of pics at lights out but the flash left most of the images looking washed out.


Gorgeous! How are those Blueberry terps ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What's grapedog d
> [Grape pie x chemdog D?]


It's Chemdog D x Grape Pie. 
No one seems to want to play reversal with Chem D - unstable results and more replacement packs?


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 21, 2019)

boom


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 21, 2019)

Site said:


> looking really tasty @Tangerine_ the leafs are looking quite sativa dominant...did you get much blueberry come through as I assume that was more of an indica plant...all 4 of mine that are up are looking very indica dominant...
> 
> my pacifier x apple juices...one is a runt and is almost a mutant looking thing and the other ones looking really healthy...topped it twice now and im going to take cuttings in the next week or so when its got some good growth on it...


That one is my favorite so far. The other two had much wider leaves. I think I threw up some veg shots several pages back.
I have 3 nearing harvest and they all smell like fresh ripe blueberries with one developing some sour notes. (all three will def. get second run)

Good to see others growing out those BBSs. Looking forward to your pics and reviews.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 21, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Gorgeous! How are those Blueberry terps ?


Getting berrier everyday. 
I think you're gonna like these.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 21, 2019)

More Blueberry Shortcake. The most temperamental of the bunch but also the sweetest smelling

#2


----------



## quiescent (Mar 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> It's Chemdog D x Grape Pie.
> No one seems to want to play reversal with Chem D - unstable results and more replacement packs?


Useful said he had issues reversing his chem d clone. 

I've seen chem d s1s but who knows if it was the legit cut or the difference between cs/sts.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 22, 2019)

Anyone running Sundae Driver s1?


----------



## Otzi (Mar 22, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Anyone running Sundae Driver s1?


I will be, beans due to arrive on Monday


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 22, 2019)

Otzi said:


> I will be, beans due to arrive on Monday


Nice  keep us posted I’m trying to wait till 4/20 to buy em if they aren’t sold out


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 23, 2019)

The 4th weirdo La Affie has pulled out of it and is thriving.Glad I didn't toss her now.


----------



## promedz (Mar 23, 2019)

Just sent my payment for some grape dosi can’t wait to get them.. might have to order a diff pack depending on how the service is.. just weird sending cash..


----------



## Nyne (Mar 23, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Cherry cookies x grape pie


what the


quiescent said:


> Cherry cookies x grape pie


i was thinking of getting the same thing or g.p jelly pie not sure wich 1 to pik


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 25, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> why not go through the site brother?


I should of went to Cannarado I got my package but no freebies now they say you
have to order three packs to get freebies that is not what I was told when I ordered.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 25, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> I should of went to Cannarado I got my package but no freebies now they say you
> have to order three packs to get freebies that is not what I was told when I ordered.


I just talked to them and they will be sending me the Raw freebies.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 25, 2019)

Waiting to see if Rado has a 420 promo  best time of year for seed shopping


----------



## Tstat (Mar 26, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Waiting to see if Rado has a 420 promo  best time of year for seed shopping


Yea, me too. But I still can’t decide what to get. Anyone?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 26, 2019)

I want Sundae Driver s1, Cherry on Top & Banana Sundae. I’ll probably get 2 of them but there’s still 3 weeks to save up


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 26, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> ya rado is still working with the fpog going on almost 5 years.. maybe Im missing your point? freebies arent good now? may as well kill your shit now bro... Fruity pebbles sucks.. feel free to send them this way and Ill get rid of them for you


Damn i popped last year my last fpog f2, and got one of my best keeper , full strawberry and mint taste , very tasty , and growing her offspring , and some have the same smell as the mother even if they got différent father, fpog is the mother or the father of a lots of cross it aint for nothing!! And who dont love freebies?? My dolato freebies gave me the cut that every grower in my block have in their garden ,also even if i hate hso black dog was very good too so let us pop our freebies ,some will never understand that when its free ,why complaint??


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 26, 2019)

madininagyal said:


> Damn i popped last year my last fpog f2, and got one of my best keeper , full strawberry and mint taste , very tasty , and growing her offspring , and some have the same smell as the mother even if they got différent father, fpog is the mother or the father of a lots of cross it aint for nothing!! And who dont love freebies?? My dolato freebies gave me the cut that every grower in my block have in their garden ,also even if i hate hso black dog was very good too so let us pop our freebies ,some will never understand that when its free ,why complaint??


I got some Fruity Pebbles f2 I’m sitting on till I move somewhere I can do an open pollination


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2019)

Getting some trim work done tonight. Think I'm going to be at it awhile.
Some quick pics of Banana Tree

#4





#3



Two more to go...


----------



## Felixm3710 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hey guys its me with an update on the sundae driver x grape pie bx. For Starters the SDGPBX got upset after i transplanted it but it's finally doing better so i topped it today. It's one on the far left. I got worried and decided to pop another bean and its doing amazing. Well i ordered a c02 bag because i heard its helps with growth and i got too excited and ripped the dam bag. My question now is can i tape it back shut or is done for that bag.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 27, 2019)

Those bags are a waste of money. Co2 is only useful in high ppms in a sealed environment.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 27, 2019)

Felixm3710 said:


> Hey guys its me with an update on the sundae driver x grape pie bx. For Starters the SDGPBX got upset after i transplanted it but it's finally doing better so i topped it today. It's one on the far left. I got worried and decided to pop another bean and its doing amazing. Well i ordered a c02 bag because i heard its helps with growth and i got too excited and ripped the dam bag. My question now is can i tape it back shut or is done for that bag.


Tape it up and give it a try. Then discard it and as @quiescent stated save your money. Just hang out in your tent and breathe a lot.

Plants look like they’re doing good.


----------



## Grower899 (Mar 27, 2019)

Felixm3710 said:


> Hey guys its me with an update on the sundae driver x grape pie bx. For Starters the SDGPBX got upset after i transplanted it but it's finally doing better so i topped it today. It's one on the far left. I got worried and decided to pop another bean and its doing amazing. Well i ordered a c02 bag because i heard its helps with growth and i got too excited and ripped the dam bag. My question now is can i tape it back shut or is done for that bag.


You're in for a treat with that one. Still awaiting a smoke report, it's on the dry line, but it looks excellent. Nice sweet candy musky grape kinda smells. Might not be the best yielder but I'm havent weighed anything yet, and plants have surprised me with small but extremely dense flowers, so we will see. Really throws out the frost.


----------



## Felixm3710 (Mar 28, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> You're in for a treat with that one. Still awaiting a smoke report, it's on the dry line, but it looks excellent. Nice sweet candy musky grape kinda smells. Might not be the best yielder but I'm havent weighed anything yet, and plants have surprised me with small but extremely dense flowers, so we will see. Really throws out the frost.
> 
> View attachment 4307862


Dam i need to read more forums lol i could of used that$$ for some more beans lol. Either way im saving up a good 1000$ to buy seeds for 420 and i only want exotics like the colab going with the cookie fam and seed junky. The pics of the London pound cake and kush mint is stellar man. Amazing girl man she is dripping in trichs reminds me of that cross i was talking about actaully lol cheer brother hopefully i get some females and if not im pollinating every fem in my grow room lol . <3 grape sundae x gorilla bomb ((; i also forgot i have a cookie fam sun grown gelato bag seed too.((;


----------



## promedz (Mar 28, 2019)

Just received my pack and freebies.. I’m about to order a diff pack but was wondering if he sends the same freebies out all the time? or diff ones? I received lemon jack x lemon tree and I really don’t think I’ll ever pop anything with jack in it... wouldn’t want to get more of them freebies tbh..


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Mar 28, 2019)

Afternoon, fellas. Pulled out a few Purple Margy's for a quick pic. Waiting to show sex.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 28, 2019)

promedz said:


> Just received my pack and freebies.. I’m about to order a diff pack but was wondering if he sends the same freebies out all the time? or diff ones? I received lemon jack x lemon tree and I really don’t think I’ll ever pop anything with jack in it... wouldn’t want to get more of them freebies tbh..


Freebies are hit or miss with what you get. Placed a few different ones hoping for the sour strawberry x daily driver. All freebies were Doho cookie, apple juice, lemon jack x lemon.

Chances are it’d be the same, but could be different. Better than no freebies from other places.


----------



## promedz (Mar 28, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Freebies are hit or miss with what you get. Placed a few different ones hoping for the sour strawberry x daily driver. All freebies were Doho cookie, apple juice, lemon jack x lemon.
> 
> Chances are it’d be the same, but could be different. Better than no freebies from other places.


yea i got the sour strawberry x daily driver.. but the lemon jack i would not want to see again,.. lol doho cookie sounds good apple juice im okay with, me and jack just dont do good ever,,.


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 28, 2019)

What’s everyone deal with the lemon jack x lemon tree, again....? Running a couple right now....one has a lemon smell and hasn’t showed sex yet...

Just a guestion is all...


----------



## promedz (Mar 28, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> What’s everyone deal with the lemon jack x lemon tree, again....? Running a couple right now....one has a lemon smell and hasn’t showed sex yet...
> 
> Just a guestion is all...


Nothing against this gear at all I just personally never ever like jack herrer and anything with jack always reminds me of jack herrer...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 28, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> What’s everyone deal with the lemon jack x lemon tree, again....? Running a couple right now....one has a lemon smell and hasn’t showed sex yet...
> 
> Just a guestion is all...


They’re being sold for $80 (Lemmonessence) and he’s giving them away. Plus they’re fems for individuals who appreciate that type of thing.

I expect some good lemon terps.


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 28, 2019)

promedz said:


> Nothing against this gear at all I just personally never ever like jack herrer and anything with jack always reminds me of jack herrer...


I’ve heard this multiple times about herrer, now that you mention it....


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 28, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> They’re being sold for $80 (Lemmonessence) and he’s giving them away. Plus they’re fems for individuals who appreciate that type of thing.
> 
> I expect some good lemon terps.


I’ll let you guys know about the terps. As far as the sex remark was concerned, it’s in reference to the age of the seedlings. Yes, they are fems.

Going to repot them this weekend, were they will sit for a month and two weeks until their final container.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 28, 2019)

I got 2 packs of the SD f2 hoping for the sour strawberry x Daily Driver freebies but to no avail. I did get a pack of them when I got the blueberry sundae. I got two freebie packs of the lemonessence and I’m more than pleased. I love that lemon pinesol terps some cuts and crosses of jack have(not such a big fan of the high due to it being more sativa dom. I’m more of an indica guy) and with that paired up with lemon tree, I feel like some people including myself that love that super lemony terps are in for a real treat. Probably a concentrate makers wet dream


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 28, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Waiting to see if Rado has a 420 promo  best time of year for seed shopping


He was hinting towards doing a spring drop of birthday cake fem crosses wouldn’t be surprised if he dropped them on 420


----------



## 710slickxx (Mar 29, 2019)

Seedsherenow is down, anyone know whats up?


----------



## promedz (Mar 29, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Seedsherenow is down, anyone know whats up?


Been like that for atleast a week


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 29, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Seedsherenow is down, anyone know whats up?


From SHN last email:

_Dear Valued Customer-

As most of you know, our website is currently down. In our continuing effort to be as transparent as possible, SeedsHereNow would like to let you know where we’re at in regards to getting our website back online.

The website we’ve been using the past few years was on its last legs, so we decided to abandon it and build a temporary site via Shopify. Shopify assured us that a cannabis/hemp store was perfectly safe on their platform. Well, it wasn’t safe, and Shopify removed us. Currently SHN is working night and day to get another temporary site up while our brand new state of the art site is being built. We should have a temporary site up and open for ordering within 2-3 days if all goes well.

In the meantime, we’re able to process orders via email and phone. If you’d like to order, please email [email protected]. For phone orders, please send your contact information to [email protected] as well.

Please keep in mind, our office hours are Monday through Friday, 7am till 5pm Pacific Time. You can send an email at anytime, but please don’t expect an email/call back after these hours. Thank you for your understanding._


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 29, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Seedsherenow is down, anyone know whats up?


Dear Valued Customer-

As most of you know, our website is currently down. In our continuing effort to be as transparent as possible, SeedsHereNow would like to let you know where we’re at in regards to getting our website back online.

The website we’ve been using the past few years was on its last legs, so we decided to abandon it and build a temporary site via Shopify. Shopify assured us that a cannabis/hemp store was perfectly safe on their platform. Well, it wasn’t safe, and Shopify removed us. Currently SHN is working night and day to get another temporary site up while our brand new state of the art site is being built. We should have a temporary site up and open for ordering within 2-3 days if all goes well.

In the meantime, we’re able to process orders via email and phone. If you’d like to order, please email [email protected]. For phone orders, please send your contact information to [email protected] as well.

Please keep in mind, our office hours are Monday through Friday, 7am till 5pm Pacific Time. You can send an email at anytime, but please don’t expect an email/call back after these hours. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 30, 2019)

promedz said:


> Just received my pack and freebies.. I’m about to order a diff pack but was wondering if he sends the same freebies out all the time? or diff ones? I received lemon jack x lemon tree and I really don’t think I’ll ever pop anything with jack in it... wouldn’t want to get more of them freebies tbh..


LOL...ah...the differences. I'm the same way with the Apple Juice x Pacifier. Don't need like 30 of em....for sure....if any. Haven't bought a reg seed in a decade. Here birdie, birdie....


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 30, 2019)

7 out of 9 so far 7th one not pictured


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 30, 2019)

Just throwing it out there... Anybody looking to trade/part with any fem freebies hit my box


----------



## promedz (Mar 30, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Just throwing it out there... Anybody looking to trade/part with any fem freebies hit my box


lemon essence i will trade all day any peanut butter breath laying around? lol


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 30, 2019)

anyone have lemon soul laying around?


----------



## DangerDavez (Mar 30, 2019)

Anyone try barny rubble? I can't find much info on it.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 30, 2019)

DangerDavez said:


> Anyone try barny rubble? I can't find much info on it.


I know @greencropper made some Barney Rubble chucks, maybe he can chime in with some info.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 31, 2019)

I just ordered some Sundae Strudel . . . . anyone have a grow journal for this strain?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 1, 2019)

A couple pics of the wafer


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Apr 1, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> He was hinting towards doing a spring drop of birthday cake fem crosses wouldn’t be surprised if he dropped them on 420



I have a rare pack of S1s


----------



## quiescent (Apr 1, 2019)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I have a rare pack of S1s


Hopefully they're a lot less rare around these parts soon.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 2, 2019)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I have a rare pack of S1s


S1 what? Birthday cake or Sundae Driver? What makes it rare?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 2, 2019)

I emailed rado about 4/20 promos & he said 
Not sure of details yet. 
Watch my Cannaradopnw Instagram.. I will post details there and on the Cannarado Genetics page as well


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 2, 2019)

My Raw freebie arrived today
Mocha Loca - Glue x French Toast


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 2, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> A couple pics of the wafer
> View attachment 4310647 View attachment 4310648


Looking good. 

I dropped 2 Nilla Wafer seeds into rapid rooters today, along with 2 Kitchen Sink and 2 Sundae Sunset. Can't wait to see what I get from them.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 2, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> You're in for a treat with that one. Still awaiting a smoke report, it's on the dry line, but it looks excellent. Nice sweet candy musky grape kinda smells. Might not be the best yielder but I'm havent weighed anything yet, and plants have surprised me with small but extremely dense flowers, so we will see. Really throws out the frost.
> 
> View attachment 4307862


Looks so so good man. Was that the fpogxsundae regs that dropped in October? Got a couple stashed away. Working on the s1s right now to see what I find.


----------



## Grower899 (Apr 2, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Looks so so good man. Was that the fpogxsundae regs that dropped in October? Got a couple stashed away. Working on the s1s right now to see what I find.


Thanks yo. Actually its grape sundae (sundae driver x grape pie bx). Pretty sure it was from the October drop. Shits very tasty already, barely dry. Pretty nice stone as well. Only tried 1 nug from one of them, I forget which. Can't wait for a couple weeks of being sealed up 

 

Got 4 or 5 sugarberry scone females, 2 cherry on tops, 1 black lemon cake, and 1 sweet bread just starting to flower. Just dropped 2 driver s1s yesterday. Save the other 4 for a later time.


----------



## promedz (Apr 3, 2019)

someone help me lol vanilla wafer or sticky sundae?


----------



## quiescent (Apr 3, 2019)

There's a sick pic of vanilla water on the previous page. I don't think glue is the best choice for a driver cross with what else is available.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 3, 2019)

Sounds like a win win...I don’t know which crosses really combine well. I’m only familiar with some of the strains from being fortunate enough to try them. I’d go the wc route. But like I said I’ve only tried the 3 separately.


----------



## Tstat (Apr 3, 2019)

Ok, hypothetically, if Cannarado has a 420 sale or promo, whatever- which TWO crosses would you purchase? I want 2 packs, but I don’t know much about this company. 

Anyone?


----------



## promedz (Apr 3, 2019)

quiescent said:


> There's a sick pic of vanilla water on the previous page. I don't think glue is the best choice for a driver cross with what else is available.


Thanks for the input I have the grape dosi waas thinking I get a driver cross do
You suggest a better one than the wafer?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 3, 2019)

Just really too much fire to choose...if it was me I’d get a Grape Pie cross (your choice if you want to go the fem route) and a sundae driver or margy cross. Then you might get the lemon tree freebie and have a nice variety. You could throw darts at those crosses and if you are somewhat competent at growing shouldn’t be disappointed.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 3, 2019)

promedz said:


> Thanks for the input I have the grape dosi waas thinking I get a driver cross do
> You suggest a better one than the wafer?


I agree with @ChronicWonders. Variety is the spice of life.

It depends on what kind of tastes you have. If you think you'd like the mom you'll probably be happy with whatever cross. I like fuely stuff the most but fruity stuff is almost required to break up the monotony.

Of what's available for driver crosses I'd go with blueberry, nilla, orange or gelato sundae.

Lemon d and scampi for lemon tree.

Durban margy, goji margy, margy dog or roasted garlic margy.

No matter what you're gonna get top notch weed at the end of it. Put good plants in you'll get the same results from the children.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 3, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Ok, hypothetically, if Cannarado has a 420 sale or promo, whatever- which TWO crosses would you purchase? I want 2 packs, but I don’t know much about this company.
> 
> Anyone?


I like flavors so many to choose from like Sundae Sunset  Banana Sundae  Blueberry Sundae


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 3, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Ok, hypothetically, if Cannarado has a 420 sale or promo, whatever- which TWO crosses would you purchase? I want 2 packs, but I don’t know much about this company.
> 
> Anyone?


I have to agree w/ @ChronicWonders. I have heard a lot of positive feedback on everything w/ Grape Pie I would be grabbing a pack but my buddy got some & I can just trade em f2s for f2s


----------



## Felixm3710 (Apr 4, 2019)

I knew saving up was gonna be worth it because horror seeds just dropped a mystery box worth of 1000$ for 535$ i might get two. Anyone should get one they come with many great gentics from diffrent breeders like symbiotic cannarardo jbeezy clear water and some come with CAP.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 4, 2019)

Felixm3710 said:


> I knew saving up was gonna be worth it because horror seeds just dropped a mystery box worth of 1000$ for 535$ i might get two. Anyone should get one they come with many great gentics from diffrent breeders like symbiotic cannarardo jbeezy clear water and some come with CAP.


A lot of us on here are overstocked on seeds & just pick up a pack or two here & there , last time I saved up I spent $420 on the GLG bogo promo & bought 6 packs & received 12 packs of Bodhi, 3 packs of bad dawg & a sunshine Daydream shirt


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 4, 2019)

Felixm3710 said:


> I knew saving up was gonna be worth it because horror seeds just dropped a mystery box worth of 1000$ for 535$ i might get two. Anyone should get one they come with many great gentics from diffrent breeders like symbiotic cannarardo jbeezy clear water and some come with CAP.


Wonder if this is a "clever" way to get rid of beans that arent moving.. I could see myself being pissed by this "mystery" shit. I think SHN did some grab bag type crap.. dont remember hearing anybody saying they hit some jackpot or anything. I could be wrong though wtf do I know lol


----------



## Felixm3710 (Apr 4, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> A lot of us on here are overstocked on seeds & just pick up a pack or two here & there , last time I saved up I spent $420 on the GLG bogo promo & bought 6 packs & received 12 packs of Bodhi, 3 packs of bad dawg & a sunshine Daydream shirt


Thanks for the input guys well im tryna be a breeder myself but for my personal experience and i think it's a great way of getting a hint of some good gentics cause i only have like 3 companies rn. I think seedsman royal queen and my prized grape sunday from cannardo. Most other places you spend over 500 tryna get multi strains plus i hate the whole money order thing. This company actaully does local pick up if you live near his pick up location. That means i can just pick it up and get it quickly. I'm gonna be cautious and only get one but thanks guys.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 4, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Wonder if this is a "clever" way to get rid of beans that arent moving.. I could see myself being pissed by this "mystery" shit. I think SHN did some grab bag type crap.. dont remember hearing anybody saying they hit some jackpot or anything. I could be wrong though wtf do I know lol


Mystery bags have always been an effective way of moving unpopular products out the door. With seeds it’s no different.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 4, 2019)

Bad Karma said:


> Mystery bags have always been an effective way of moving unpopular products out the door. With seeds it’s no different.


The kids up the block had a lemonade stand and were selling little mystery candy bags last summer.. My son wound up with a few dusty ass candy canes and the knowledge that if the crap inside the bag was worth anything they wouldnt have had to hide it in the bag to sell lol



promedz said:


> lemon essence i will trade all day any peanut butter breath laying around? lol


No pug on deck but Im pretty sure Ive got about a half pack of the original Jelly Breath in the fridge


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 5, 2019)

Bad Karma said:


> Mystery bags have always been an effective way of moving unpopular products out the door. With seeds it’s no different.


Attitude seedbank does mystery freebies lmao Supposed to get something like Reserva Privada - OG#18 , Serious Seeds - Serious Happiness, Emerald Triangle - Cotton Candy Cane, etc & Nope you get mystery freebies in their place , maybe some Dinafem , blimburn, white label lol etc. I had to email asking if the freebies were in stock , they confirmed, I asked if I emailed a picture of my postal receipt w/ tracking # & a pic of money order receipt could you please put the freebies I’m supposed to get aside w/ my order instead of waiting till my payment arrives in 3 weeks in a $15 registered letter & so sooo sorry by the time your payment got here we ran out & you get mystery freebies but don’t worry next month we have same great freebies but for you we clean out our closet of shit no ones buying, hope you like it , come again, we take care of you on next order w/ extra mystery freebies lmfao smfh


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 5, 2019)

That reminds me “ MYSTERY “ when I ordered several times from “Attitude” or their sister company “Choice” I chose the  $24 stealth MYSTERY gift aka cheap shit they got from dollar store close outs lmfao for example - a brand new plastic Galaxy cell phone cover, one pair of thin white gloves in a box & to think other companies just charge $12 - $15 for shipping & put em in a small packet envelope & no problem, you just Miss out on the MYSTERY gift


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 5, 2019)

Felixm3710 said:


> I knew saving up was gonna be worth it because horror seeds just dropped a mystery box worth of 1000$ for 535$ i might get two. Anyone should get one they come with many great gentics from diffrent breeders like symbiotic cannarardo jbeezy clear water and some come with CAP.


$1070 for 2 Mystery Boxes , Instead I would Buy 10-12 packs of mixed Cannarado  probably 4 packs of Sundae crosses  4 Grape Pie crosses  & a couple Margy  instead of going cheap , usually the only place it gets ya is nowhere but we could be wrong, good luck w/ that


----------



## CalmAnSense (Apr 5, 2019)

Got a Lemonessence, two Margalopes, and a Weed Nap popped out of soil in cups and on 18/6 cycle. Had no issues opening up or shedding shells, and all four sprouts look green and healthy (Lemonessence is particularly vigorous). Solid start to my first run with Rado gear.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Apr 5, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> S1 what? Birthday cake or Sundae Driver? What makes it rare?


Birthday cake
Only a cup release


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 5, 2019)

9 out of 9 Kitchen Sinks germinated and are under the lights.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 5, 2019)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Birthday cake
> Only a cup release


Would that make it a birthday cup cake?


----------



## promedz (Apr 5, 2019)

Bad Karma said:


> Would that make it a birthday cup cake?


 with A cup 
I would just call it small tits


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 5, 2019)

promedz said:


> with A cup
> I would just call it small tits


----------



## promedz (Apr 5, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


>


he called it birthday cup cake when the op said only a cup release.. meaning only a couple packs was released.. so since bad karma made a little joke on the A-cup i figured i take it up one more/// A Cup is a bra size for small tits


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 5, 2019)

promedz said:


> he called it birthday cup cake when the op said only a cup release.. meaning only a couple packs was released.. so since bad karma made a little joke on the A-cup i figured i take it up one more/// A Cup is a bra size for small tits


I must be missing the A-cup part lol.. my high ass thought he was saying birthday cupcake lol


----------



## smokebros (Apr 5, 2019)

If anyone is running Jeeves let me know, it's The White x Sundae Driver. I picked up a pack last month thinking it was Wifi OG x Sundae Driver but I must've been stoned and read it wrong. Anyways, I'd like to follow along any journals if someone is running that strain. I probably wont get to it until this fall so any information I can pickup ahead of time would be great!

Thanks. SB


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Apr 5, 2019)

Bad Karma said:


> Would that make it a birthday cup cake?


I c what u did there


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 6, 2019)

Wish GLG carried Cannarado , I saw next week he’s gonna be posting about pre 420 & 420 promos , just wish they would all post em already so I can figure out how broke I’m gonna be


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 6, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I must be missing the *A-cup* part lol.. my high ass thought he was saying *birthday cupcake* lol


Here ya go.


ThaMagnificent said:


> Birthday cake
> Only *a cup* release





Bad Karma said:


> Would that make it a *birthday cup cake*?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Here ya go.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 6, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


>


That made me lol


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 7, 2019)

Which banks are carrying cannarado?

Looking for some sundae driver among others


----------



## quiescent (Apr 7, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Which banks are carrying cannarado?
> 
> Looking for some sundae driver among others


Horror, seeds here now, radogear.com and a bunch of other banks have driver crosses. I'm not sure about pure driver direct from rado packs though.

I know someone that's making sundae driver s1s. Message me for info if you're interested.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 7, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Which banks are carrying cannarado?
> 
> Looking for some sundae driver among others


https://treestarsseedbank.com/product/sundae-driver-s1/


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 7, 2019)

Kitchen Sinks out for a little sun.


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 7, 2019)

Im pretty sure radogear has SD crosses with every strain ive ever wanted to try

what kind of shenanigans is this? 

Never even ventured into the Grape section, already cant afford all the crosses i want with the SD lol


Trying to find 4-6 keeper strains for the garden for Moms, so gonna be popping a bunch of stuff in the near future, find out what i like best i guess


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 10, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Im pretty sure radogear has SD crosses with every strain ive ever wanted to try
> 
> what kind of shenanigans is this?
> 
> ...


I might have to be happy w/ one pack of Cannarado  thinking about going w/  Cherry on Top


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 11, 2019)

does rado give freebies if you buy directly from them? most third party banks dont


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 11, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> does rado give freebies if you buy directly from them? most third party banks dont


No guarantees, but every order I’ve made from them has contained a few freebies. 5+ orders through them now.


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 11, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> No guarantees, but every order I’ve made from them has contained a few freebies. 5+ orders through them now.


sweet, thanks!


----------



## Tstat (Apr 11, 2019)

420 specials?


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 11, 2019)

anyone running any sundae crosses yet? ive got my eyes on a few of them


----------



## Stiickygreen (Apr 12, 2019)

Tstat said:


> 420 specials?


Rumors are flying. You cats may want to wait just a sec to place those orders.... 'rado will likely not disappoint. Word is that he'll announce something on the fabled IG.... we will see.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 12, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> anyone running any sundae crosses yet? ive got my eyes on a few of them


I got a bunch of sundae driver fems.
Root bear float
Gsc
Orange cookies
Butterscotch
Chocolope 
2x Blueberry
Dosidos
2x Cherry strudel 

Got the blue cookies x frozen marg regs 
And preordered the grape pie x grape skunk fems

Wanted to get some cannarado stuff to try myself so got a good variety.

So far I've only popped 2 cherry strudel x sundae driver but plan on popping a few more fems soon. The reg pack will sit for a bit.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 12, 2019)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I got a bunch of sundae driver fems.
> Root bear float
> Gsc
> Orange cookies
> ...



i got the grapeology also, but Neptune still hasnt shipped? I ordered a month ago. they blame it on Cannarado and waiting on him.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 12, 2019)

I think if u buy 3 packs on radogear u get freebie could be just two forgot. The grapeology on neptune says pre order..... Y not go through rado? And i just noticed it was added recentlyso 1 month wait seems unrealistic. My order came in 4 days last time.


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 12, 2019)

i spoke with someone from rado on IG earlier, they said there will be 4/20 specials as well as a very special limited drop!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 12, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i got the grapeology also, but Neptune still hasnt shipped? I ordered a month ago. they blame it on Cannarado and waiting on him.


I to have not received grapeology. .I'm just waiting patiently. .excited to get In tho..should be fire.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 12, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> I think if u buy 3 packs on radogear u get freebie could be just two forgot. The grapeology on neptune says pre order..... Y not go through rado? And i just noticed it was added recentlyso 1 month wait seems unrealistic. My order came in 4 days last time.


rado is cash or MO only. neptune is card. I bought 3/14 and still waiting. site said 3/21. they blame rado. his pnw rep says they have had it in stock for a month


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 12, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> rado is cash or MO only. neptune is card. I bought 3/14 and still waiting. site said 3/21. they blame rado. his pnw rep says they have had it in stock for a month


Yeah that’s weird because I received my grape pie fem drop about a month ago, but their system never processed it.


----------



## sauceulike (Apr 13, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> rado is cash or MO only. neptune is card. I bought 3/14 and still waiting. site said 3/21. they blame rado. his pnw rep says they have had it in stock for a month


Same boat here.patience is wearing thin


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 13, 2019)

I think if they did they would have sent it but who knows? I like neptune they always ship quick..... Knock on wood


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 13, 2019)

Grapeology sounds bomb, i want it to but ..wc x bc looks beast. So sat bring on the beans. Im ready r u? Updat week 2 gsc x sd good stretch on 3 and 1 barely none that driver pheno is looking very nice. Im pumped.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 14, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Thanks yo. Actually its grape sundae (sundae driver x grape pie bx). Pretty sure it was from the October drop. Shits very tasty already, barely dry. Pretty nice stone as well. Only tried 1 nug from one of them, I forget which. Can't wait for a couple weeks of being sealed up
> 
> View attachment 4311088
> 
> Got 4 or 5 sugarberry scone females, 2 cherry on tops, 1 black lemon cake, and 1 sweet bread just starting to flower. Just dropped 2 driver s1s yesterday. Save the other 4 for a later time.


Daaaaamn son that looks delicious! I went on a crazy seed purchase run last year, I think I went over 8k(spent more like 4k since I auctioned a lot of packs as well) in 2018, my resolution for 2019 was no more seed purchases lol. Glad to see thats how the grape sundae turned out man, I have 2 packs of that as well in the vault, bought 10 of them at the october drop. Have one more pack of the s1, sweet bread, and the sunset driver. Glad to see the results of that grape sundae! Good work bro!


----------



## Tstat (Apr 15, 2019)

So, I’m confused. Five days till 4/20, is Radogear having a sale or promotion? Do they usually? I’m a GLG guy, but I want some Rado in my room!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 16, 2019)

Tstat said:


> So, I’m confused. Five days till 4/20, is Radogear having a sale or promotion? Do they usually? I’m a GLG guy, but I want some Rado in my room!


I'm in the same boat, GLG is excellent for announcing their promos in a timely manner so you can figure out what you would like to get & afford. My collection is in need of some Cannarado


----------



## fieldhand (Apr 16, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I'm in the same boat, GLG is excellent for announcing their promos in a timely manner so you can figure out what you would like to get & afford. My collection is in need of some Cannarado


I get you, it’s good to know. Mostly ‘Rado doesn’t do it that way, and certainly not big promo blast, freebie push, etc. You can find some indications but sometimes things show up on the site. Other times it’s a bit more “formal”. Use the boards, this thread, IG, etc and check the site. That’s my advice. Btw, maybe you are aware of what happened at GLG when last bodhi drop went live? I don’t totally get sites pushing a promo or drop when they know they don’t have the capacity to handle the “drop” period. But I’m too like GLG. To each their own, I like both styles and Cannarado is always snapped up and sold so it works for them too. And yes there are cannarado things coming for 4/20. Whats dropping, what day and exact count down time may or may not be known. He is dropping some daily driver crosses that has been mentioned on IG and done other surprises.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm getting 3 packs to celebrate 420 & I'm done seed buying till next year. I'm going for Sundae Driver S1, Cherry on Top & Banana Sundae


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 17, 2019)

time to go back on the wagon 420 cost me $400 this year  but well worth it


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 17, 2019)

already placed my order just waiting for payment instructions :0)


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sweet  the only reason I went w/ 3 packs  is cause I'm getting a deal @treestar dudes hooking me up w/ a free pack of RAW & their $150 a pack  just paid for my order


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 17, 2019)

thanks to everyone who gave reviews on Banana Sundae I just had to say hell w/ it 420 only comes once a year


----------



## diggs99 (Apr 17, 2019)

which bank did you use to grab your beans?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 17, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> which bank did you use to grab your beans?


I went w/ treestar since they are the only ones w/ Sundae Driver S1s


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 17, 2019)

rado is supposed to be making a drop on 420 someone said but I don't wanna take the chance & miss out on SD s1


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 17, 2019)

would be nice to get that Cherry Tarts  as a freebie from Raw I don't know anything about them but they are pricey , more expensive than most of Cannarado


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 17, 2019)

I wanted 4 packs  was hoping to see a bogo but it ain't happened lol I had my eye on Sticky Sundae  I don't have much in GG4 crosses except for Bodhi's GG4 x SSDD freebie I got from Shoe


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 17, 2019)

I’ll hold off til 4/20 to look for 4/20 sales. If none or I’m too late, oh well.


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 17, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’ll hold off til 4/20 to look for 4/20 sales. If none or I’m too late, oh well.


ive been keeping a close eye on the site since talking with them on IG, nothing yet


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 17, 2019)

Had to chop 2 gsc x sd last night, showing 2 balls... Uhhh bye.. 2 driver and cookie phenos totally opposie looking in stretch and height both show pistils so hopefully they dont nanner up.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 17, 2019)

Get the drivers less herms most likely great structure.


----------



## tman42 (Apr 17, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> thanks to everyone who gave reviews on Banana Sundae I just had to say hell w/ it 420 only comes once a year


Except next year we get 30 days of 4/20....


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 17, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’ll hold off til 4/20 to look for 4/20 sales. If none or I’m too late, oh well.


I was thinking the same thing but those Sundae Driver S1s


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 17, 2019)

I wanted a Margy, was hard deciding between Purple & Cherry, I went w/ Cherry Margy


----------



## fieldhand (Apr 18, 2019)

Check their multiple IGs, new mention, drop 420 restocks, some new and a few surprises. Discounts too.


----------



## Felixm3710 (Apr 18, 2019)

Bottom 1 gallon is the bag seed gelato from the cookie fam. I don't know why but it's hella short basically on the ground but the space between nodes is fucking tight lol. So far the (reg) grape sundae is going along nicely with very wide leaves. Its the one in behind the gelato in the far back thats being fluxxed, lol all of them are but im trying to stay under 12 tops on each plant. The gorilla bomb on the left is killin it compared to the rest shout out to bomb seeds. Do you guys recomend a 3 or 5 gallon for the transplanting? (600watthps)


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 18, 2019)

fieldhand said:


> Check their multiple IGs, new mention, drop 420 restocks, some new and a few surprises. Discounts too.


Yeah, just check the site Saturday. Hopefully can find something.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 18, 2019)

I heard it's gonna be a wedding Cake drop something like that 
I got my tracking # already :0) expected delivery date is 4/20


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 18, 2019)

Just checked the site it is birthday cake crosses for the 4/20 promo


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 18, 2019)

And they got reg biscotti x sundae driver beans in stock. fuck me of course I don’t get paid till next Friday


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 18, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> And they got reg biscotti x sundae driver beans in stock. fuck me of course I don’t get paid till next Friday


I know and I just had to pay the Gov’t...


----------



## tman42 (Apr 18, 2019)

A couple of Kitchen Sinks almost ready for flowering.


----------



## tman42 (Apr 18, 2019)

Scampi in front and Nilla Wafer behind, also almost ready to flower.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Apr 19, 2019)

Still very young, but I’m quite impressed with their solid growth and vibrant color so far...Lemonessence (24 days), Weed Nap (20 days), and 2 Margalopes (20 days). I’m looking forward to the surprises on Radogear tomorrow.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 19, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> Still very young, but I’m quite impressed with their solid growth and vibrant color so far...Lemonessence (24 days), Weed Nap (20 days), and 2 Margalopes (20 days). I’m looking forward to the surprises on Radogear tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4320052


I’m looking forward to Sundae Driver s1 should be here tomorrow


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 20, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I wanted a Margy, was hard deciding between Purple & Cherry, I went w/ Cherry Margy


I got the purple margy sugar berry and resling


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 20, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> I got the purple margy sugar berry and resling


Yeah those sugar berry went fast...


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 20, 2019)

grabbed some Topanga Lemon and TriFi Sundae


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 21, 2019)

I have 2 tk91 about 7 inches and they stink one has the classic pointy kush leaves the other one is darker green with fatter leaves


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 21, 2019)

YES !!! RAW freebie - Orange Rollz - Blue Zkittlez x French Toast


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks to Andres @treestars only place that had SDs1s


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 21, 2019)

now the question is which one to pop first  probably Cherry on Top so I can chuck some Fruity Pebbles OG pollen on it


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 21, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> I got the purple margy sugar berry and resling


I got the Margy as a buy 3 get 1 free deal  was just there for the Sundae but can't pass up Free  any Margy would've been fine w/ me


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 22, 2019)

I always jump all in on 420  hated putting out $300 on Cannarado but definitely worth it  No More till next year


----------



## SMT69 (Apr 22, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> YES !!! RAW freebie - Orange Rollz - Blue Zkittlez x French Toast
> 
> View attachment 4321301


Was wondering if treestar seedback was legit, i see you got your beans, I'm gonna order some sundae driver s1's , what kind of payment do they accept...they emailed me and asked how id like to pay, lol. Waiting for their response but thought id ask you unitll then, cheers.

thx for the update, looking like you have some super nice selections...GL


----------



## Grower899 (Apr 22, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Was wondering if treestar seedback was legit, i see you got your beans, I'm gonna order some sundae driver, what kind of payment do they accept...
> 
> thx for the update, looking like you have some super nice selections...GL


Pretty sure they just do cash app and cash now. They were doing PayPal but I suppose pp found out as they dont take it anymore. I dont think they do crypto.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 22, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Was wondering if treestar seedback was legit, i see you got your beans, I'm gonna order some sundae driver s1's , what kind of payment do they accept...they emailed me and asked how id like to pay, lol. Waiting for their response but thought id ask you unitll then, cheers.
> 
> thx for the update, looking like you have some super nice selections...GL


when I talked to them 2-3 weeks ago there was 5 left, cash or money order & a lot of different money apps


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 22, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Was wondering if treestar seedback was legit, i see you got your beans, I'm gonna order some sundae driver s1's , what kind of payment do they accept...they emailed me and asked how id like to pay, lol. Waiting for their response but thought id ask you unitll then, cheers.
> 
> thx for the update, looking like you have some super nice selections...GL


I placed my order on Wednesday & they arrived on 4/20


----------



## Site (Apr 23, 2019)

guys silly question...had my blueberry shortcakes and applejuice x pacifiers veggin since January...I had a pretty savage case of fungus gnats which seem to be eradicated as of about 2 months ago...they are just veggin in 4L pots so total veg time is about 14 weeks...they aren't massive but I need to pot them up ASAP now as they have definitely outgrown the pots...

the thing im shocked about is that they haven't shown any preflowers yet but ive had alternating nodes for about a month now...I grow in super soil so don't want to put them into 50L pots (I only have space for 4 but have 6 plants, 4 BB shortcakes and 2 AJxP) then discover theyre males after veggin for another 2-3 weeks to get them established in the 50L pots...I would need to cull 2 but I was hoping I would have some males in amongst them all....ive taken some cuttings and put them in 12/12 as of a week ago but still no preflowers...ideally I want to pot them up in the next few days but absolutely NO preflowers or signs of them have shown even under a loupe...what would be stopping this or could they just be rootbound in the 4L pots?


----------



## Anothermeduser (Apr 23, 2019)

Site said:


> guys silly question...had my blueberry shortcakes and applejuice x pacifiers veggin since January...I had a pretty savage case of fungus gnats which seem to be eradicated as of about 2 months ago...they are just veggin in 4L pots so total veg time is about 14 weeks...they aren't massive but I need to pot them up ASAP now as they have definitely outgrown the pots...
> 
> the thing im shocked about is that they haven't shown any preflowers yet but ive had alternating nodes for about a month now...I grow in super soil so don't want to put them into 50L pots (I only have space for 4 but have 6 plants, 4 BB shortcakes and 2 AJxP) then discover theyre males after veggin for another 2-3 weeks to get them established in the 50L pots...I would need to cull 2 but I was hoping I would have some males in amongst them all....ive taken some cuttings and put them in 12/12 as of a week ago but still no preflowers...ideally I want to pot them up in the next few days but absolutely NO preflowers or signs of them have shown even under a loupe...what would be stopping this or could they just be rootbound in the 4L pots?


Usually root bound will force flower on so probably not


----------



## Site (Apr 23, 2019)

Anothermeduser said:


> Usually root bound will force flower on so probably not


I thought so but I thought maybe its got so severely rootbound its stopped...im totally lost...im hoping these cuttings will show preflowers in a forced 12/12 situation but why the main plants haven't shown is beyond me currently...at least im gonna have some beasty plants as they've bushed out so much haha


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Apr 23, 2019)

After 52 days of veg, 2 Purple Margy showed female, finally. Being transplanted into 10 gal.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 23, 2019)

Nilla Wafer.. like I had mentioned earlier, the nose on this lady changed by the week. Last week, I swear it was Tuna.. On chop day.. the FPOG came through hard as hell.. Im talking about fruity pebbles/fruit loops just crazy.

Im not sure the last time I have been so excited to stuff a swisher.. This will be a long week lol Without having burned it yet.. I will say she has actually exceeded my expectations, which doesn't happen often.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Nilla Wafer.. like I had mentioned earlier, the nose on this lady changed by the week. Last week, I swear it was Tuna.. On chop day.. the FPOG came through hard as hell.. Im talking about fruity pebbles/fruit loops just crazy.
> 
> Im not sure the last time I have been so excited to stuff a swisher.. This will be a long week lol Without having burned it yet.. I will say she has actually exceeded my expectations, which doesn't happen often.
> 
> View attachment 4322223 View attachment 4322224 View attachment 4322225 View attachment 4322226 View attachment 4322228


Very nice. Love the bud structure.

Did you just grow a single plant?

I'm wondering what kind of variation there is in the seeds. I've got 2 going right now, can't wait to see what comes from them.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 23, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Very nice. Love the bud structure.
> 
> Did you just grow a single plant?
> 
> I'm wondering what kind of variation there is in the seeds. I've got 2 going right now, can't wait to see what comes from them.


Thanks big Joe appreciate the words..

ya shits just for me/mine so I like to have a bunch of different strains going (unless I have a testing commitment then I try and pop the pack within a couple weeks of eachother) so I usually only pop one or two fems at a time. Sorry I can't help with the variation question but considering this was 1 of 1 and not even like a "keeper" from a hunt I am _confident_ these SD fems are going to put out sooooo much heat.. like pop a pack and have a hell of a time deciding what to keep cuz it's all gonna be fire. I had a similar issue a few years back when I popped a whole pack of one of the sour dubb xs.. I dont think I recall a dud out of the pack.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Thanks big Joe appreciate the words..
> 
> ya shits just for me/mine so I like to have a bunch of different strains going (unless I have a testing commitment then I try and pop the pack within a couple weeks of eachother) so I usually only pop one or two fems at a time. Sorry I can't help with the variation question but considering this was 1 of 1 and not even like a "keeper" from a hunt I am _confident_ these SD fems are going to put out sooooo much heat.. like pop a pack and have a hell of a time deciding what to keep cuz it's all gonna be fire. I had a similar issue a few years back when I popped a whole pack of one of the sour dubb xs.. I dont think I recall a dud out of the pack.


Right on, I'm the same way, I'd rather pop 1-2 seeds of 2-3 varieties than 5-6 seeds of one cross...they say variety is the spice of life.  No need for apologies, I was just wondering out loud. Like you said, if that one seed is a representative of the kind of quality you get, then I've got no worries at all. 

Hope she cures up nicely for you.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 23, 2019)

Site said:


> guys silly question...had my blueberry shortcakes and applejuice x pacifiers veggin since January...I had a pretty savage case of fungus gnats which seem to be eradicated as of about 2 months ago...they are just veggin in 4L pots so total veg time is about 14 weeks...they aren't massive but I need to pot them up ASAP now as they have definitely outgrown the pots...
> 
> the thing im shocked about is that they haven't shown any preflowers yet but ive had alternating nodes for about a month now...I grow in super soil so don't want to put them into 50L pots (I only have space for 4 but have 6 plants, 4 BB shortcakes and 2 AJxP) then discover theyre males after veggin for another 2-3 weeks to get them established in the 50L pots...I would need to cull 2 but I was hoping I would have some males in amongst them all....ive taken some cuttings and put them in 12/12 as of a week ago but still no preflowers...ideally I want to pot them up in the next few days but absolutely NO preflowers or signs of them have shown even under a loupe...what would be stopping this or could they just be rootbound in the 4L pots?


it takes like 2 weeks of flower usually before they start showing


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 24, 2019)

Well looks like I’m going to start germinating some lemonessence from rado because I popped 2 packs of dank genetics. 1 sherb s1s and their sour dosidos out of all the sherb s1s only 3 popped and only 1 is looking promising for the dosidos none have popped and 4/7 haven’t even germinated. I know it’s not a growers error because my sour power og’s are doing just fine and so is my sour d from RP. So heads up to everyone thinking about ordering from dank genetics, do not do it they’re straight hot trash(at least the sherb s1s and sour dosidos). I apologize if I kinda derailed the thread but I’ll post some pics of how the lemonessence do.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 24, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well looks like I’m going to start germinating some lemonessence from rado because I popped 2 packs of dank genetics. 1 sherb s1s and their sour dosidos out of all the sherb s1s only 3 popped and only 1 is looking promising for the dosidos none have popped and 4/7 haven’t even germinated. I know it’s not a growers error because my sour power og’s are doing just fine and so is my sour d from RP. So heads up to everyone thinking about ordering from dank genetics, do not do it they’re straight hot trash(at least the sherb s1s and sour dosidos). I apologize if I kinda derailed the thread but I’ll post some pics of how the lemonessence do.


Dank Genetics have ripped off at least two seed banks for thousands of dollars.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 24, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> Dank Genetics have ripped off at least two seed banks for thousands of dollars.


Yeah I seen Neptune put them on blast about that on ig. Sadly I ordered these before all this info was available so I’ll just take it as a learning experience. I’m just going to replace all the duds and ones that have terrible vigor with the lemonessence from rado. Tbh it’s not really a bad trade off, the lemony terps should be incredible with this cross and they’ll prob yield a lot better as well.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well looks like I’m going to start germinating some lemonessence from rado because I popped 2 packs of dank genetics. 1 sherb s1s and their sour dosidos out of all the sherb s1s only 3 popped and only 1 is looking promising for the dosidos none have popped and 4/7 haven’t even germinated. I know it’s not a growers error because my sour power og’s are doing just fine and so is my sour d from RP. So heads up to everyone thinking about ordering from dank genetics, do not do it they’re straight hot trash(at least the sherb s1s and sour dosidos). I apologize if I kinda derailed the thread but I’ll post some pics of how the lemonessence do.


Sorry to hear it bro.. where you order from? if you ordered through neptune they seem to be pretty decent people, perhaps you could shoot them a note and see if they can help? Or shoot a note to dank genetics on IG and explain your situation. 

o ya I think there was a seed company that was exchanging seeds for people with issues even if they werent their seeds.. I dont remember who it was off the top of my head but I know a few people on here took them up on it and got a replacement pack. 


Good luck!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 24, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Sorry to hear it bro.. where you order from? if you ordered through neptune they seem to be pretty decent people, perhaps you could shoot them a note and see if they can help? Or shoot a note to dank genetics on IG and explain your situation.
> 
> o ya I think there was a seed company that was exchanging seeds for people with issues even if they werent their seeds.. I dont remember who it was off the top of my head but I know a few people on here took them up on it and got a replacement pack.
> 
> ...


Thanks man I ordered from attitude seeds when I was still a noob when it came to ordering seeds. I’ll shoot them a dm on IG and see if they respond but I just had to cull 2 more of the sherb s1s because they popped but the water leaves were all brown and nasty and one of them was trying to bury itself back into the soil so I just said fuck it. 1 of the sherb sis looking absolutely lovely the rest not so much and I don’t even want to get started on the sour dosidos. I might pop some fcc from relentless, rado’s blueberry sundae, or harrypalms gastanker fems not sure yet


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Thanks man I ordered from attitude seeds when I was still a noob when it came to ordering seeds. I’ll shoot them a dm on IG and see if they respond but I just had to cull 2 more of the sherb s1s because they popped but the water leaves were all brown and nasty and one of them was trying to bury itself back into the soil so I just said fuck it. 1 of the sherb sis looking absolutely lovely the rest not so much and I don’t even want to get started on the sour dosidos. I might pop some fcc from relentless, rado’s blueberry sundae, or harrypalms gastanker fems not sure yet


Sounds like you've got quite the lineup.. I had an issue or two with beans from attitude myself, I'm guessing older gear or not stored properly etc. When you email attitude keep it short and sweet but *dont* mention any germination/growing issues. Ask for the contact information for Dank Genetics. Contact the breeder and explain the issue.. they are 99% cool with answering questions or concerns.. give them your attitude order info if you want, I have found when dealing with breeders that proof of purchase can be king. They deal with scammers all day so just giving them a little info can be the difference between getting replacements or getting blown off.. 

Of course some breeders will just blame you for fucking shit up... I suppose its just how it is lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 24, 2019)

True I did hit dank genetics up on IG I probably should’ve waited for your message cause like a duck I mentioned them not germinating and popping out of soil looks like I’ll email attitude and keep it short and sweet.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 24, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Sounds like you've got quite the lineup.. I had an issue or two with beans from attitude myself, I'm guessing older gear or not stored properly etc. When you email attitude keep it short and sweet but *dont* mention any germination/growing issues. Ask for the contact information for Dank Genetics. Contact the breeder and explain the issue.. they are 99% cool with answering questions or concerns.. give them your attitude order info if you want, I have found when dealing with breeders that proof of purchase can be king. They deal with scammers all day so just giving them a little info can be the difference between getting replacements or getting blown off..
> 
> Of course some breeders will just blame you for fucking shit up... I suppose its just how it is lol


But thanks man that’s just some of my fem lineup I have over 60 packs of beans in my vault I truly am a seed junky. Just don’t want to run my prized genetics until I get my tent dialed in


----------



## CalmAnSense (Apr 25, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well looks like I’m going to start germinating some lemonessence from rado


Good luck with yours! I’m impressed so far - topped mine yesterday at 30 days, and it smelled just like the young lemon sage in my veggie garden.

Lemonessence today on left, with Weed Nap on right (3 gal pots):


----------



## Site (Apr 25, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> it takes like 2 weeks of flower usually before they start showing


I was just told that preflowers should show...i think i finally found one on a BB shortcake but unsure! 

 

Roots are getting a bit tight...hoping these clones show sex within a few days...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 25, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> Good luck with yours! I’m impressed so far - topped mine yesterday at 30 days, and it smelled just like the young lemon sage in my veggie garden.
> 
> Lemonessence today on left, with Weed Nap on right (3 gal pots):
> View attachment 4323274


Thanks man, yours are looking absolutely lovely. I’m just waiting on mine to germ then throw them in a pot and see what they can do. You’re getting me excited if you’re already getting some lemony terps from her an she’s still in veg. I love strains that have that loud lemon terps and taste. I feel like this cross is going to make some absolutely killer extracts.


----------



## Dude74 (Apr 27, 2019)

Old pic of a Lemon jack x lemon tree fem, that was crammed in a 2x2x4 with some others. She shot up from the depths of hell (thought she was finished, you should have seen her) to become just lovely, IMO. In flower now and will keep you all updated. Was self topping itself as it reach near the light.


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 27, 2019)

Whar sites carry cannarado's seeds?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 27, 2019)

Radogear neptune horror seeds here now ......


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 27, 2019)

Radogear... i thought it was a ripoff...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 28, 2019)

All six of my lemonessence freebies are starting to pop out of the soil super hyped after seeing y’alls pictures looks like she’s going to yield like crazy and I can’t wait for some crazy lemony terps


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 28, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Radogear... i thought it was a ripoff...


The prices? Or site itself? Radogear.com is his own breeder site. Legitimate.


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 28, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> The prices? Or site itself? Radogear.com is his own breeder site. Legitimate.


The site itself looked like it may had been someone posing as him. There is no way for me to really tell so i gotta ask.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 28, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> The site itself looked like it may had been someone posing as him. There is no way for me to really tell so i gotta ask.


Indeed. The site is real. Have purchased my Cannarado exclusively from there many times. Would highly recommend.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 28, 2019)

Me to order two or three and maybee get freebies, neptune gives freebies that are great but usually not rado freebies. Id just order off neptune with a cc


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 28, 2019)

Anyone see the driver s1s on pacific seedbank.... Thoughts?????


----------



## Site (May 1, 2019)

Decided to pot 4 of 6 up...just praying they are females now...gonna let them grow into the pots for a week or so then switch to flower...other 2 ive heavily pruned and put into my spare propagation tent...

 

Bottom two and top left are blueberry shortcakes...top right is an apple juice x pacifier...blueberry shortcakes leafs are really crinkly and funny looking...not sure if its genetics or the fungus gnats!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 1, 2019)

Really bad fungus gnats and you are gonna need to delay probably flowering and treat immediately. Get this version of bti. Throw 5-7 teaspoons in a 5 gallon water and water good. Theyll be dead in a few hours. Make sure you have a bug light/stickies or something going. Hypoaspis miles and nematodes are a wonderful combo to add as well.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0001AUF8G/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 1, 2019)

Well even though I shouldn’t I’m definitely going to be getting the terp town (wedding pie x birthday cake) fems even though I just ordered some other beans from another breeder on another note all six of the lemonessence have popped and are ready to rock. I had wanted the bc s1s but I’ll just have to settle with the terp town


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 1, 2019)

Site said:


> Decided to pot 4 of 6 up...just praying they are females now...gonna let them grow into the pots for a week or so then switch to flower...other 2 ive heavily pruned and put into my spare propagation tent...
> 
> View attachment 4326220
> 
> Bottom two and top left are blueberry shortcakes...top right is an apple juice x pacifier...blueberry shortcakes leafs are really crinkly and funny looking...not sure if its genetics or the fungus gnats!


Get that under control and remedied before flowering.


Nate Dogg said:


> Well even though I shouldn’t I’m definitely going to be getting the terp town (wedding pie x birthday cake) fems even though I just ordered some other beans from another breeder on another note all six of the lemonessence have popped and are ready to rock. I had wanted the bc s1s but I’ll just have to settle with the terp town


Those are both on my list.


----------



## CalmAnSense (May 1, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well even though I shouldn’t I’m definitely going to be getting the terp town (wedding pie x birthday cake) fems even though I just ordered some other beans from another breeder on another note all six of the lemonessence have popped and are ready to rock. I had wanted the bc s1s but I’ll just have to settle with the terp town


A bunch of BC S1’s are available now...trying to convince myself to spend...


----------



## Hzap360 (May 1, 2019)

Anyone growing the DoSiDos x Sundae Driver cross Peanut Sundae? Any info on her


----------



## Site (May 2, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Really bad fungus gnats and you are gonna need to delay probably flowering and treat immediately. Get this version of bti. Throw 5-7 teaspoons in a 5 gallon water and water good. Theyll be dead in a few hours. Make sure you have a bug light/stickies or something going. Hypoaspis miles and nematodes are a wonderful combo to add as well.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0001AUF8G/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


luckily I got rid of the gnats and haven't seen any signs for 2/3 weeks...had loads of yellow sticky traps...tried mosquito dunks and neam oil which didn't work at all...let them dry out and watered with gnatrol 3-4 times over 2 weeks now I haven't seen a single one thankfully! 



ChronicWonders. said:


> Get that under control and remedied before flowering.
> 
> Those are both on my list.


spider mites ive killed all I can find...sprayed with neam oil and ive got ordered 2 lots of predators to try get them...they should arrive today so im hoping that within a week I can put them into 12/12...


----------



## Site (May 2, 2019)

3 days in bigger pots and preflowers have shown...i think ive got 2 males which is a shame!

Apple juice x pacifier...male crab claw im guessin...

 

Blueberry shortcake 1 suspected male claw as well...



Bb shortcake 2...im hoping female!


----------



## Jonny Lan (May 2, 2019)

Hzap360 said:


> Anyone growing the DoSiDos x Sundae Driver cross Peanut Sundae? Any info on her


Got a couple packs of the way, Gonna get em started when they land.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 2, 2019)

The two tk91 are in like week 2 of flower 
One is still stretching put it in at like 7 inches or 8 but its at least 3 feet now .. i bent the stem it rebounded in a day shits vigorous 

The other is like the opposite its around 2 feet and it doesnt like alot of water easy grow .. im curious why its so short dark green kush leaves .. they both stink typical og funk .. i veg on 24 to keep height down im sure that helped some


----------



## Hzap360 (May 5, 2019)

Jonny Lan said:


> Got a couple packs of the way, Gonna get em started when they land.


Sweet!! Keep us informed if you have the time haha hopefully gonna be picking up a pack as my first grow gonna test it out in a vivosun most likely but super exited


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 7, 2019)

Welp left for the weekend and had my roommate Take care of my babies while I was gone and I come home to basically everything dead except except 1 lemonessence and 2 frosted cherry cookies oh well was kinda my fault. I didn’t make sure he knew to water the babies gently because they were just sprouting up. I got one that’s still doing good so hopefully she’s a bad lady. So due to all the bullshit I started germinating the blueberry sundae seeds I got so we shall see


----------



## Dude74 (May 7, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> A bunch of BC S1’s are available now...trying to convince myself to spend...


I did, even after I told myself I was done buying seeds until next year. I did miss out on the wedding cake. That was my reasoning. I’m not the slightest bit worried I’ll regret it. Can’t wait!


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 7, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> I did, even after I told myself I was done buying seeds until next year. I did miss out on the wedding cake. That was my reasoning. I’m not the slightest bit worried I’ll regret it. Can’t wait!


Same I told myself I was done for a while but then I seen him post about dropping the bday cake fems and was just going to “look” on his site, 2 packs of terp town(Wedding Pie/pyxy styx cut x bday cake) later lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 9, 2019)

So all my blueberry sundae seeds have germinated put 3 in pots last night and going to put the other 3 in pots tonight. One of the blueberry sundae’s is even starting to pop out of the ground. I’m stoked to run these ladies, hoping to find a blueberry dom pheno cause I haven’t had a good blueberry tasting strain in a while


----------



## tman42 (May 11, 2019)

Scampi day 16 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (May 11, 2019)

Nila Wafer #2


----------



## tman42 (May 11, 2019)

Kitchen Sink #2


----------



## Jonny Lan (May 12, 2019)

Hzap360 said:


> Sweet!! Keep us informed if you have the time haha hopefully gonna be picking up a pack as my first grow gonna test it out in a vivosun most likely but super exited


Got em last Saturday popped em on Tuesday 


Edit: forgot to mention maybe it’s just my luck but with one pack 5 of 8 seeds had tap roots within 24 hours and 2 of 8 from the other pack. Continued soaking (switching water daily) and after 72 hours total, had 5 more between the two packs. Had one more 24 hours after that and now this morning I woke up to find another one leaving only 2 seeds that haven’t popped. I mean I’m not upset because there was only supposed to be 6 per pack and I got 8 per so if these final two don’t pop I ain’t mad at all!


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (May 12, 2019)

1 of 2 Purple Margy from seed. Coming along nicely and I figure 10 more days of veg.


----------



## CalmAnSense (May 12, 2019)

Plants going strong one week after flipping to 12/12. Just after watering, L-R: Lemonessence had 42 days veg, Margalope & Weed Nap both had 38. It’s a real stanky tent now...


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 12, 2019)

These are 2 baby blueberry sundae’s, 2 others have popped but haven’t shed their shell yet. 1 popped and even shedded it’s shell but it just looks dead, it looks like it was under watered but the soil was nice and moist so idk what’s going on with that one. 2 got eaten by critters so I’m moving these inside ASAP. The last pic is the lonely survivor of the lemonessence freebies I had, she’s starting to bounce back real nice. Let’s just say that’s the last time I let my roommate watch over my plants


----------



## Jonny Lan (May 12, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Welp left for the weekend and had my roommate Take care of my babies while I was gone and I come home to basically everything dead except except 1 lemonessence and 2 frosted cherry cookies oh well was kinda my fault. I didn’t make sure he knew to water the babies gently because they were just sprouting up. I got one that’s still doing good so hopefully she’s a bad lady. So due to all the bullshit I started germinating the blueberry sundae seeds I got so we shall see


RIP


----------



## Jonny Lan (May 12, 2019)

I think how you know your a real seed addict is when you tell yourself your not gonna buy any more beans and then turn around and drop dough on some packs!


----------



## dubekoms (May 12, 2019)

Jonny Lan said:


> I think how you know your a real seed addict is when you tell yourself your not gonna buy any more beans and then turn around and drop dough on some packs!


Made a post a couple months ago saying I need to grow out what I have before buying more shit and now I find myself debating on whether to get sweet bread or terp town. Probably both


----------



## Site (May 13, 2019)

guys why haven't my plants shown their sex or preflowers yet? They have been veggin since febuary of this year...so 4 nearly 4 months now...they were stunted for a month at the start due to fungus gnats but have recently really picked up...they have been transplanted into my 50L living soil pots now for 2 weeks...I flipped to 12/12 5 days ago...and I STILL haven't got ANY preflowers that are conclusive...got alternating nodes etc as well...they were veg'd on 18/6...no light leaks either...im absolutely stumped!


----------



## DarthPlagueis (May 13, 2019)

Site said:


> guys why haven't my plants shown their sex or preflowers yet? They have been veggin since febuary of this year...so 4 nearly 4 months now...they were stunted for a month at the start due to fungus gnats but have recently really picked up...they have been transplanted into my 50L living soil pots now for 2 weeks...I flipped to 12/12 5 days ago...and I STILL haven't got ANY preflowers that are conclusive...got alternating nodes etc as well...they were veg'd on 18/6...no light leaks either...im absolutely stumped!


Not all plants show pre-flowers in veg and it takes up to 2 weeks before any sex is showing on your flipped plants. Shouldn't be too much longer


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 13, 2019)

Kitchen Sink 
Six weeks old


----------



## Bodyne (May 15, 2019)

Doho x cookie crisp f3 thanks @Stiickygreen . Freebies, gotta love em


----------



## CalmAnSense (May 15, 2019)

Just sharing that Margalope seems to be strong and stable. A fan fell on one of the two I had in the tent and split the trunk. The other margalope was kept for flowering, and I put this one outside just out of curiosity. After a week, the plant is super happy and growing strong, not at all bothered by going from LED to sunlight or having a cleaved trunk.

Weed Nap is tough too, as a fan has fallen on it twice now (dammit), and all it did was knock off an old fan leaf I would’ve trimmed anyways. Can’t even tell it got donked a couple times.

Word up to Rado for making hardy plants for clumsy growers!!


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 15, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Doho x cookie crisp f3 thanks @Stiickygreen


 What kind of terps are you getting from her?


----------



## Bodyne (May 15, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> What kind of terps are you getting from her?


one is more double dose cookie and other is gassy cookie.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 15, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> one is more double dose cookie and other is gassy cookie.


Nice I got a couple packs of freebies of them just might have to run em my next round


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 15, 2019)

Pacifier x AJ freebies


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 15, 2019)

My gsc x sundae hermed week 5, 1 left loooks very nice small bud but lots of sights. So 3 outta 4 hermed im glad i got a mom.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 16, 2019)

So just got my terp town packs, came with a sour strawberry kush x doho and butterscotch x doho regs


----------



## Gemtree (May 16, 2019)

Just popped 3 banana sundae will update when they get going


----------



## Bodyne (May 16, 2019)

DoHo is Thin Mint x (Forum cut x Tahoe OG bx)


----------



## Site (May 16, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Not all plants show pre-flowers in veg and it takes up to 2 weeks before any sex is showing on your flipped plants. Shouldn't be too much longer


Finally got pistils on one blueberry shortcake....apple juice x pacifiers looking like a male to me unfortunately...other 2 after a week showing nothimg under 12/12 so waiting patiently...

Are these males or just new growth?





And my one lone female...annoyingly this is the worst looking/structured plant of them all haha


----------



## Jonny Lan (May 16, 2019)

Site said:


> Finally got pistils on one blueberry shortcake....apple juice x pacifiers looking like a male to me unfortunately...other 2 after a week showing nothimg under 12/12 so waiting patiently...
> 
> Are these males or just new growth?
> 
> ...


Looking good man and yes I’m sure those are male. The one after you asked the question at least.


----------



## 710slickxx (May 17, 2019)

Site said:


> Finally got pistils on one blueberry shortcake....apple juice x pacifiers looking like a male to me unfortunately...other 2 after a week showing nothimg under 12/12 so waiting patiently...
> 
> Are these males or just new growth?
> 
> ...



It never hurts to wait a little bit to be sure


----------



## Jonny Lan (May 17, 2019)

As requested here is an update on the peanut sundae beans. I’ll do an update as I transplant them during veg and then I’ll do a weekly update in flower. 

Within 5 days I got 14/16 beans to sprout but I think one has been slowly dying from dampening off. The two that never popped I left soaking in water that I would change every 24 hours and guess what... after 8 days one more popped! So if the one dies to dampening off it’s not so bad cause I’ll still have 14 lol.


----------



## tman42 (May 19, 2019)

Scampi day 24 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (May 19, 2019)

Nila Wafer #2 day 24 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (May 19, 2019)

Kitchen Sink #2 day 24 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (May 19, 2019)

Nila Wafer #1 day 24 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (May 19, 2019)

Kitchen Sink #1 day 24 of 12/12


----------



## socaljoe (May 19, 2019)

@tman42 how's the stretch on those Kitchen Sink and Nilla Wafer? Looking good. I've got both going right now, can't wait to get them flowering.


----------



## tman42 (May 19, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> @tman42 how's the stretch on those Kitchen Sink and Nilla Wafer? Looking good. I've got both going right now, can't wait to get them flowering.


I have two of each going and as of now one of each is a real stretcher, like up to my lights so I have had to bend and twist and tie em down. The other two didn't stretch much at all and they are all filling in nicely.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 19, 2019)

So here’s my babies chugging along nicely, the lemonessence is on beast mode and the other pic is 2 bb sundae’s(in the small black square pots) that just sprouted a couple days ago doing nicely as well I’ll keep y’all updated on how they do. I have a really good feeling that the lemonessence is going to be in the stable for a while


----------



## Dude74 (May 19, 2019)

Missed out on the size tee I needed “make me a sammich” tee in rado’s merch Section. Only mediums left. He said on IG those tees may come with a special gift. 

He also said he’ll be posting up some gems from cancelled orders.


----------



## socaljoe (May 19, 2019)

tman42 said:


> I have two of each going and as of now one of each is a real stretcher, like up to my lights so I have had to bend and twist and tie em down. The other two didn't stretch much at all and they are all filling in nicely.


Thanks for the info.

I also have 2 of each going. One Kitchen Sink is a good 2-3 inches taller than everything else in the tent, so I'm expecting that one to be a stretcher.


----------



## Gemtree (May 19, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Not all plants show pre-flowers in veg and it takes up to 2 weeks before any sex is showing on your flipped plants. Shouldn't be too much longer


That's why I just use a USB scope


----------



## Site (May 20, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> That's why I just use a USB scope


Yea ive only ever grown fem seeds myself so wasnt sure what i was looking for really...now.i do i culled 4 out of my 6 plants...so i have 2 left haha shame as only 2 pacifier x apple juices germinated out of 10 seeds and they were both males...got 2 blueberry shortcake females out of 6 seeds...typically i can't find my remaining blueberry shortcake seeds to germinate the rest...im fuming! 

Gonna have get out the grape gelee or grape sundae instead...if ive lost those shortcake seeds im going to cry


----------



## Site (May 20, 2019)

My 2 lone female blueberry shortcakes...one ive potted up a week into 12/12...gonna massive stunt her but had to repot up...hopefully the roots will grow a bit into the pot!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 20, 2019)

Site said:


> Yea ive only ever grown fem seeds myself so wasnt sure what i was looking for really...now.i do i culled 4 out of my 6 plants...so i have 2 left haha shame as only 2 pacifier x apple juices germinated out of 10 seeds and they were both males...got 2 blueberry shortcake females out of 6 seeds...typically i can't find my remaining blueberry shortcake seeds to germinate the rest...im fuming!
> 
> Gonna have get out the grape gelee or grape sundae instead...if ive lost those shortcake seeds im going to cry


The pacifier freebies you definitely have to baby. I’ve never had issues and know how to germ beans, but those suckers are finicky.


----------



## Site (May 21, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> The pacifier freebies you definitely have to baby. I’ve never had issues and know how to germ beans, but those suckers are finicky.


I had it the opposite...they grew really well even pulled through fungus gnats but i had a like 10% germ rate...as i couldnt find anymore blueberry shortcakes i chucked my remaining 6 in to germ...hoping i can get a couple of females out of that lot!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 21, 2019)

Site said:


> I had it the opposite...they grew really well even pulled through fungus gnats but i had a like 10% germ rate...as i couldnt find anymore blueberry shortcakes i chucked my remaining 6 in to germ...hoping i can get a couple of females out of that lot!


10% germ rate or f/m ratio? 

10% germ rate would mean finicky beans, unviable seeds or grower error. But as stated, I don’t think it’s the latter with those Pacifier x AJ.


----------



## Site (May 21, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> 10% germ rate or f/m ratio?
> 
> 10% germ rate would mean finicky beans, unviable seeds or grower error. But as stated, I don’t think it’s the latter with those Pacifier x AJ.


Mine are really pale green seeds...out of 10 seeds 2 germinated...then they were both males! Ive put my last 6 in to germ so ive got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Bodyne (May 21, 2019)

doho x cookie crisp f3 freebies are some crazy tastin cookie fire. A lil more potent than the Dank Sinatras. No herms or seeds found whatsoever. Tastes like two diff kinds of cookie dough chewed up, super sweet backend, expando og coating to finish. Really like this cross. Rado potency hard not to notice. thanks @Stiickygreen


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 21, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> The pacifier freebies you definitely have to baby. I’ve never had issues and know how to germ beans, but those suckers are finicky.


That’s good to know I got some of those freebies so I know now to baby them and make sure I’m op when germinating those


----------



## Stiickygreen (May 21, 2019)

Thanks for the exploratory adventure and report Bodyne! Sounds like some good shit. I hope others delve into some of the other freebies and report back as well.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 22, 2019)

I’m definitely going to be running those freebies here soon especially the doho x Cookie Crisp, sour strawberry x Daily Driver, and the apples n cream. Here’s my lone survivor of lemonessence on straight beast mode her internodes are stacking very nicely and also my 2 bb sundae’s probably going to get transplanted in the next couple of days into some bigger pots. Idk if I want to top the lemonessence or fim her, I’m kinda leaning towards fimming her due to her growth style but really not sure yet I was going to give her about another week before I decide


----------



## Apalchen (May 22, 2019)

Anyone run the ruby frost freebies? Were there any herms? I had some in the honey crisp freebies is why I ask. I’m thinking of ordering some fem seeds from cannarado any suggestions for stable (non herming) strains? I know they all have the potential too but some are more resistant than others.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 25, 2019)

Nah I’ve never ran any of the ruby frost, I know one thing this lemonessence is looking super promising just topped her last night we’ll see how she likes it. On a side note even after topping her and cleaning up some of the bottom she still looked happier than a pig in shit so I’m definitely going to be taking some clones from this lady


----------



## Felixm3710 (May 26, 2019)

My grape sundae have been transplanted to a 5 gallon. I'm gonna cut two clone from my two plants. Gonna sex the clones to see what i got.


----------



## CalmAnSense (May 26, 2019)

Lemonessence, Margalope, & Weed Nap at 20 days. LE is putting out strong lemon & peach aromas, Marg’s got lots of frost forming already, and WN grew so tall it’s gotta be the kush/chem pheno (excellent). Good times in this tent!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 26, 2019)

So I am running some Cannarado gear for the first time. I have 6 *Orange Cheddar's *which are very close to harvest. They were feminized beans, gifted to me from a gracious member here on RIU "you know who you are!"... 

All I can say thus far, is that I will MOST definitely be running more Cannarado gear from this point forward. I am looking into some Sundae Driver crosses on my next run, maybe some grape pie as well. The frozen margy also looks amazing, what is the genetic lineage of frozen margy??? How does it compare to Sundae Driver?

Back to the Orange Cheddar, the shit is straight fire! Very uniform and very stable. Out of 6 plants, 2 are straight Chem D with a bit of cheese and no orange at all. The other 4 are all exactly the same, straight orange cheesy terps. I will try and get some pics up soon, maybe tomorrow morning. I cut off a small sample bud from one of the orange phenos, only enough to roll a small joint and it is amazing!  Very intense head high immediately within about 3 minutes, effects hit fast. Very strong effects in the eyes as well... Then the effects slowly melt down into your body. It is a very potent flower and gives a substantial amount of energy, a bit of paranoia but that's the cheese for ya... I love it!

The taste is straight orange juice and earthy cheese. I urge anyone and everyone to try this one out, at least once!


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 26, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> Lemonessence, Margalope, & Weed Nap at 20 days. LE is putting out strong lemon & peach aromas, Marg’s got lots of frost forming already, and WN grew so tall it’s gotta be the kush/chem pheno (excellent). Good times in this tent!
> 
> View attachment 4339899


Nice I haven’t even flipped to 12/12 and my lemonessence is already starting to put off a strong lemon/ road kill phunk and she’s stacking extremely well for still being in veg. I’m thinking about ordering a pack or 2 because she looks really promising and I’m definitely going to get some clones off her. I wish my roommate didn’t kill the other 5


----------



## 710slickxx (May 29, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> doho x cookie crisp f3 freebies are some crazy tastin cookie fire. A lil more potent than the Dank Sinatras. No herms or seeds found whatsoever. Tastes like two diff kinds of cookie dough chewed up, super sweet backend, expando og coating to finish. Really like this cross. Rado potency hard not to notice. thanks @Stiickygreen



_Just poped a doho x butterscotch... 

I got a feeling this one is gunna slap._


----------



## 710slickxx (May 29, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice I haven’t even flipped to 12/12 and my lemonessence is already starting to put off a strong lemon/ road kill phunk and she’s stacking extremely well for still being in veg. I’m thinking about ordering a pack or 2 because she looks really promising and I’m definitely going to get some clones off her. I wish my roommate didn’t kill the other 5



Kill your roommate.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 29, 2019)

*Nilla Wafer*​ 

Has been chilling in the jar for about a month.. Not quite as sweet smelling as when it went in.. kind of musky sangria lol I'm not real good at the descriptions.. It smells like really good weed. Not sure exactly how long she went but she was ready to be chopped in under 10 weeks from flip.

Flavor is not as sweet as I was expecting from when I chopped but still a very nice taste.. I find myself taking a few extra hits just because it tastes so good lol.. The smoke is very smooth on the inhale but also very thick and expansive in the lungs. 
It's not the most face melting shit in rotation, but I have found myself reaching for it regularly. Potency is kind of difficult to nail down because although it doesn't have the most powerful knockout punch there is NO denying the pleasant intoxication. I would say potency is a solid 8.5/10.

The high has been really nice.. It's a happy, "well rounded" high with above average legs. It's motivating without being jittery.. it's relaxing (physically and mentally) without being too sedating.. it's good for getting creative.. and helps the mood more than most. This buzz was similar to my favorite cookie wreck, and I say that in the best way. I have found it to be great during both the day and night and it definitely helps the appetite if that is any concern.

Sorry again for not being better nailing down specific smells/flavors.. Shit was a lot of fun to grow. It yielded decent and really bulked up nicely the last couple weeks.

Overall I would give this particular pheno a solid 8.5-9/10


I look forward to popping a couple other of the SD xs and compare.


----------



## SCJedi (May 30, 2019)

Long shot post but does anyone have a pack of PB Soufflé or a cutting they'd part with. Lots to trade. PM if you can help!


----------



## BluffinCali (May 30, 2019)

I gotta post my old Dubble OG if I can find a pic or two. Chunky girl that hit hard and carried a sweet n sour fuel nose. Many good things from Rado over the years.


Sundae Driver


----------



## BluffinCali (May 30, 2019)

Few these pics a bit edited but this cut sometimes looks like candy, great bag appeal. Doughy, grape lime Terps


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 30, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> Few these pics a bit edited but this cut sometimes looks like candy, great bag appeal. Doughy, grape lime Terps View attachment 4342146
> 
> View attachment 4342147


Damn now that’s one sexy lady is that from clone or is that from the sundae driver seeds rado released? Also on a sidenote that lemonessence is fucking thriving anything I throw at her she takes it like a champ. I’ll get some picks up soon but I topped her and within two days the two new tops where already 4 inches tall from where I topped her and her lateral branching and how closely the nodes are stacking are phenomenal! The two blueberry Sunday is got transplanted and are loving life One has real fat Indica dominant leaves and the other still looks pretty Indica dominant but definitely has thinner leaves than her sister. I can’t wait until I see these ladies in flower and they start reeking up the place


----------



## BluffinCali (May 30, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn now that’s one sexy lady is that from clone or is that from the sundae driver seeds rado released? Also on a sidenote that lemonessence is fucking thriving anything I throw at her she takes it like a champ. I’ll get some picks up soon but I topped her and within two days the two new tops where already 4 inches tall from where I topped her and her lateral branching and how closely the nodes are stacking are phenomenal! The two blueberry Sunday is got transplanted and are loving life One has real fat Indica dominant leaves and the other still looks pretty Indica dominant but definitely has thinner leaves than her sister. I can’t wait until I see these ladies in flower and they start reeking up the place


Sundae Driver in pic is from original fem stock. Pics are her grown from clone though. I do have some s1s but havent messed with them yet. Shes a purdy plant for sure


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 30, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> Sundae Driver in pic is from original fem stock. Pics are her grown from clone though. I do have some s1s but havent messed with them yet. Shes a purdy plant for sure


Yes she is you slated it! I got some of the new ones he just dropped I got 2 of the new f1s and f2s so it’ll be interesting to see the different traits in each one def looking for a stud to do some pollen chucken. I missed out on the s1s though


----------



## tman42 (May 31, 2019)

Nila Wafer #2 day 36 of 12/12.


----------



## tman42 (May 31, 2019)

Scampi day 36 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (May 31, 2019)

Kitchen Sink #2 day 36 of 12/12


----------



## psychadelibud (May 31, 2019)

I had a chance to get the original Sundae Driver seeds, at the time was short on dough but could have gotten them from seeds here now for less than half of the original price, for a mistake they had made with my order and they offered the SD seeds for the accident (they weren't even listed for sale at the time, I guess they just had a pack put back). I would give anything if I could had ordered those... They told me they were the original beans, the ones everyone were after that brought a really high price. Go fucking figure, has to happen when your broke as shit. 


Anyway, here is a few photos of a sample bud I took down from my Orange Cheddar. I used to have a nice Agent Orange cut that smelled of straight orange peels and it most definitely came through on the taste and even the aroma of the burning flower as well... This is identical in the orangey department and it's got a layer of cheese in the mix as well. It is exactly what it claims to be, orange and cheddar 50/50... The high is the best I have had from eveything else I have taken down in the room so far, very euphoric and uplifting. Old school high, right behind the eyes. Smoke too much though and you'll be nodding out.

I wanna get some better pics but here's a few from a sample bud I have been smoking on.


----------



## 710slickxx (May 31, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> *Nilla Wafer*​View attachment 4341971
> 
> Has been chilling in the jar for about a month.. Not quite as sweet smelling as when it went in.. kind of musky sangria lol I'm not real good at the descriptions.. It smells like really good weed. Not sure exactly how long she went but she was ready to be chopped in under 10 weeks from flip.
> 
> ...


Just wondering... what is the most facemelting shit in rotation?


----------



## Bodyne (May 31, 2019)

fatso is long gone, right?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 31, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> fatso is long gone, right?


There were 1 or 2 crosses I believe with it...


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 31, 2019)

So here’s my lemonessence on straight beast mode I was going to top her but instead a put her in a bigger clay pot (pics were before I transplanted her). She’s loving life and will get topped again once she’s settled into her new pot. Then I got two different blueberry sundae’s ones looking super indica dominant and the other looks indica dom but definitely not as much as the other I’m super stoked for the heavy indica dom one praying she reeks and tastes like that good old school blueberry. I can’t wait to flip to 12/12 and start getting a good idea on what terps are going to shine through on these ladies. On a side note I know this is a Cannarado thread but being that they have sundae driver in her genetics I figured I wouldn’t derail the thread to much, anyways I got two rainbow drivers (zkittlez x SD) from archive and they just popped about a lil over a week ago and are already starting to push out some trichomes, I’m kinda confused because I have a whole bunch of different genetics in my tent and they’re the only ones doing it. Could it be possible I stressed them out so they started to flower? Even though everything else is vegging just fine?


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 1, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> So here’s my lemonessence on straight beast mode I was going to top her but instead a put her in a bigger clay pot (pics were before I transplanted her). She’s loving life and will get topped again once she’s settled into her new pot.


I’m definitely impressed by the strong lemon-peach aroma of my LE @ 26 days. Got excellent structure, and easy to maintain. Really digging this freebie!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 1, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> I’m definitely impressed by the strong lemon-peach aroma of my LE @ 26 days. Got excellent structure, and easy to maintain. Really digging this freebie!
> 
> View attachment 4343366
> View attachment 4343367


Hell yeah that is definitely one thing I’ve been impressed with this strain is how good the structure is. How much did yours stretch once you flipped to 12/12


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 1, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah that is definitely one thing I’ve been impressed with this strain is how good the structure is. How much did yours stretch once you flipped to 12/12


Really not much. Stretched to 60-80% its veg height, at the most. Less stretch than both my Margalope & Weed Nap.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 1, 2019)

Nice im watchin u thanks for the report i have a 5 pack as well. But i got the grape margy and daily special in veg. My lone gscxsundae driver is beg week 9 still half the plant is whit so im thinkin 10 wks? Anyone groe forum how long till its good and ripe throughout im in dwc shes bout 5 feet heavily topped nm pruning.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 4, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Nice im watchin u thanks for the report i have a 5 pack as well. But i got the grape margy and daily special in veg. My lone gscxsundae driver is beg week 9 still half the plant is whit so im thinkin 10 wks? Anyone groe forum how long till its good and ripe throughout im in dwc shes bout 5 feet heavily topped nm pruning.


I’ve ran dark heart nursery and midnight farms gsc, I believe dhn is the platinum cut and mf is the forum cut but I’m not quite sure. I do know dhn cut took about 9-9 1/2 weeks where as the mf cut took about a week or 2 longer. I ran them dwc under 4 1000w gavitas,


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 5, 2019)

Margalope looks to be an early finisher...this was started indoors, then moved outside 4 weeks ago...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jun 5, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Just wondering... what is the most facemelting shit in rotation?


Brad Lee OG by roots 6.4.. their forum OG is just a little less intense but I'm guessing their stud OG brings some potency to everything theyre doing. They have a really interesting catalog.. and are a good group.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 5, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Brad Lee OG by roots 6.4.. their forum OG is just a little less intense but I'm guessing their stud OG brings some potency to everything theyre doing. They have a really interesting catalog.. and are a good group.


Nice, whos got their gear?


----------



## tman42 (Jun 6, 2019)

Nila Wafer #2 day 43 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Jun 6, 2019)

Scampi day 43 of 12/12


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 7, 2019)

Lemonessence, Margalope, and Weed Nap at Day 32


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 7, 2019)

Lemonessence on straight beast mode she’s straight up thriving same with the blueberry sundae’s. The lemonessence already has a super lemony and skunky smell when I cleaned her up and the blueberry sundae’s have a very sweet creamy blueberry smell to them when I was cleaning the lower bs I’m super stoked for when I flip to 12/12. I’m also running some other genetics from some other different breeders and everything is booming but the lemonessence and bbs I’m extremely hyped to see go in to flower here in about 2 weeks maybe longer. I might get a tent just for the lemonessence cause she’s way a head of everything else and I don’t want to have to flip too early just so she doesn’t outgrow the tent cause everything else is about 2 weeks behind her.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’ve ran dark heart nursery and midnight farms gsc, I believe dhn is the platinum cut and mf is the forum cut but I’m not quite sure. I do know dhn cut took about 9-9 1/2 weeks where as the mf cut took about a week or 2 longer. I ran them dwc under 4 1000w gavitas,


Thanks for the tip buds on top dont have that fiery look yet so i will keep waiting half cloudy in week 9 goin on week ten tommarow


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2019)

Just tossed a sticky sundae and jeeves both herms again, goddamn at least my ethos chem og rbx1 are straight and lookin fire.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2019)

Ma


CalmAnSense said:


> Lemonessence, Margalope, and Weed Nap at Day 32
> 
> View attachment 4346344
> View attachment 4346345
> View attachment 4346346


Nice wish i had ur luck


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 8, 2019)

Had potted up 12 back to cherry(cherry pie x grape pie bx) that had germinated nicely and woke up to a pleasant surprise that 10 of 12 already popped through the ground and are looking nice and one is just starting to pop out of the soil so even if the last one doesn’t pop up 11 out of 12 success rate is pretty damn good if you ask me especially being a Cherry Pie cross. Probably going to run them out doors not quite sure yet. I also had three super silver haze x Apple juice freebies pop up but I didn’t germinate those just stuck them in the ground old fashion way and they’re looking pretty damn nice, Probably going to run those outdoors as well


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 8, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Just tossed a sticky sundae and jeeves both herms again, goddamn at least my ethos chem og rbx1 are straight and lookin fire.


Damn man that sucks how many herms have you had to toss?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 8, 2019)

Kitchen Sinks getting ready to be put in the ground 
 
The bull didn't show much interest he just sniffed a couple of them


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 15, 2019)

Ive tossed 3 gsc x sd 1 weed nap 1 jeeves . Has anyone ran the sundae driver s1s wondering what to expect. I get thier herm traits obv but its nice to not get herms ill be doin more regs. Just cause im losing the same amount or more.
The chem ogs say no intersex traits in descr they mean it.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 15, 2019)

not to mention the 6 herms from rd dark ghost and rare darkness did get 1 keeper tho shes very stick and smells like grape haze.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 17, 2019)

Day 42 - Lemonessence, Margalope, and Weed Nap getting sparkly, stanky, and stout


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Ive tossed 3 gsc x sd 1 weed nap 1 jeeves . Has anyone ran the sundae driver s1s wondering what to expect. I get thier herm traits obv but its nice to not get herms ill be doin more regs. Just cause im losing the same amount or more.
> The chem ogs say no intersex traits in descr they mean it.


I've never had a plant herm on me, no matter what breeder or strain, debating what's next Sundae Driver S1  Cherry on Top  Banana Sundae  or Cherry Margy  decisions, decisions


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 18, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I've never had a plant herm on me, no matter what breeder or strain, debating what's next Sundae Driver S1  Cherry on Top  Banana Sundae  or Cherry Margy  decisions, decisions


I vote one of the cherries.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 18, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Ive tossed 3 gsc x sd 1 weed nap 1 jeeves . Has anyone ran the sundae driver s1s wondering what to expect. I get thier herm traits obv but its nice to not get herms ill be doin more regs. Just cause im losing the same amount or more.
> The chem ogs say no intersex traits in descr they mean it.


Maybe try cloning them and running the clones? A lot of breeders and growers have talked about having the seedlings herm and then cutting clones off it and having no problems after that. Worth a shot instead of wasting all those beans, my lemonessence is doing absolutely amazing her and my frosted cherry cookies are the fasting growing plants I’ve got in the tent right now I haven’t flipped to 12/12 yet so we’ll see if I have any problems with herms. To be honest the only problem I’ve really had is with the blueberry Sundays their leaves are so massive no light penetrates to the bottom so I don’t know if I should defoliate them so some light gets to the bottom branches but then again I don’t want to stress them out too much and have them herm on me, but even when I’m just cleaning the lower bullshit she’s definitely giving off a sweet creamy blueberry smell and they’re still vegging. I forgot to take a picture of the lemon but I just topped her for the third time so she wasn’t really happy, but the last two times I topped her she bounced back the next morning so hopefully the four tops will turn into eight


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I vote one of the cherries.


Whatever I grow I'm gonna make fem seeds although I don't know much about his Margy strain


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 18, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I've never had a plant herm on me, no matter what breeder or strain, debating what's next Sundae Driver S1  Cherry on Top  Banana Sundae  or Cherry Margy  decisions, decisions


 I’d vote for either the Banana sundae or the cherry on top. The frozen Margy sounds dank as fuck I got some of the drunken monkey, gelato Margie, and frozen margy f2(it was a freebie) can’t wait to pheno hunt through those


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’d vote for either the Banana sundae or the cherry on top. The frozen Margy sounds dank as fuck I got some of the drunken monkey, gelato Margie, and frozen margy f2(it was a freebie) can’t wait to pheno hunt through those


I heard the Banana Sundae had some seriously dank banana smell & taste


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

I was thinking of running 2 of each of these strains & crossing some of them 
Cannarado - Sundae Driver S1 , Banana Sundae
Elemental - the True OG
Dutch Passions - California Orange
Reserva Privada - Tangie
Delicious - Deep Mandarin 12-15% CBD


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 18, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I heard the Banana Sundae had some seriously dank banana smell & taste


Hell yeah I was going to get some banana sundae’s but I already had gotten the grape nana and the drunken monkey. I’ll probably end up getting some of the banana sundae’s though if they have any left. I love banana terpy strains(Chiquita banana by utopia farms is tied first on the best strains/batches of bud I’ve ever smoked) and the blueberry sundae’s I got going rn is probably going to come out super fire but doesn’t look like she’s going to yield very well and she’s vegging hella slow, so I probably won’t run a lot of her in the future. Just a couple here and there for head stash.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah I was going to get some banana sundae’s but I already had gotten the grape nana and the drunken monkey. I’ll probably end up getting some of the banana sundae’s though if they have any left. I love banana terpy strains(Chiquita banana by utopia farms is tied first on the best strains/batches of bud I’ve ever smoked) and the blueberry sundae’s I got going rn is probably going to come out super fire but doesn’t look like she’s going to yield very well and she’s vegging hella slow, so I probably won’t run a lot of her in the future. Just a couple here and there for head stash.


I wanna do some pollen chucking & paint nugs from each plant w/ pollen from the rest of the strains so I'll paint a different nug or 2 of Sundae Driver S1 w/ Banana Sundae, the True OG, California Orange, Tangie, Deep Mandarin & the rest of it w/ Sundae Driver S1 & do the same w/ all the other strains, according to how many buds their are maybe hit a nug of Banana Sundae w/ Tangie & Cali-O , tons of opportunity for crosses.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 19, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I wanna do some pollen chucking & paint nugs from each plant w/ pollen from the rest of the strains so I'll paint a different nug or 2 of Sundae Driver S1 w/ Banana Sundae, the True OG, California Orange, Tangie, Deep Mandarin & the rest of it w/ Sundae Driver S1 & do the same w/ all the other strains, according to how many buds their are maybe hit a nug of Banana Sundae w/ Tangie & Cali-O , tons of opportunity for crosses.


 Nice the banana sundae and sundae driver crossed to the Tangie and true og sounds like they would produce some really dank offspring


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 19, 2019)

This is Orange Diquri Finished

  

《OranGe Cookies x Grape Pie 》


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 19, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice the banana sundae and sundae driver crossed to the Tangie and true og sounds like they would produce some really dank offspring


I had my heart set on starting a breeding project to make one of many regular strains I've had planned for a few years now. I figured last night I'd end up w/ more fems seeds of all 6 strains & 14 crosses all together For the medicine aspect is why I added Deep Mandarin 12-15% CBD. the True OG wouldn't getting hit w/ anything but the True OG . 
This would be the final results ***female x pollen donor

1 sundae driver s1 x true OG 2 sundae driver s1 x tangie 
3 sundae driver s1 x California Orange 4 sundae driver s1 x deep mandarin

5 banana sundae x true og 6 banana sundae x tangie 
7 banana sundae x California Orange 8 banana sundae x deep mandarin

9 Tangie x true OG
10 California Orange x true og 11 California Orange x Tangie
12 deep mandarin x true og 13 deep mandarin x tangie 14 deep mandarin x Cali-O


----------



## tman42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Kitchen Sink #2 day 56 of 12/12. Dense as fuck nugs with smells that start with some gmo funk then into something kind of sweet. Hard to describe but I can't wait. Day 1 of flush.


----------



## tman42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Nila Wafer #1 day 57 of 12/12 and day 2 of flush.


----------



## tman42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Nila Wafer #2 day 57 of 12/12 and day 2 of flush.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 21, 2019)

If you don’t mind me asking, @tman42, are you doing a 14 day flush to take your plants to a full 10 weeks of flower? Wondering if I should plan an extra few days for my Weed Nap to go to 10 weeks...and I sure damn will if that’ll give it a chance at looking as gorgeous as your Kitchen Sink and Nilla Wafers!


----------



## tman42 (Jun 21, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, @tman42, are you doing a 14 day flush to take your plants to a full 10 weeks of flower? Wondering if I should plan an extra few days for my Weed Nap to go to 10 weeks...and I sure damn will if that’ll give it a chance at looking as gorgeous as your Kitchen Sink and Nilla Wafers!


I usually go a full ten weeks but this time some things are looking to be near done and I can't wait to start a full run with my new LED light I have in here now so only going 9 weeks. Usually I will add water only to the res during week 9 and then for week 10 I change all of the water out daily with water only. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## R Burns (Jun 21, 2019)

Rainbow Margy


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 21, 2019)

tman42 said:


> I usually go a full ten weeks but this time some things are looking to be near done and I can't wait to start a full run with my new LED light I have in here now so only going 9 weeks. Usually I will add water only to the res during week 9 and then for week 10 I change all of the water out daily with water only. Thanks for the compliment!


Right on. Thank you for sharing the knowledge!


----------



## tman42 (Jun 22, 2019)

Scampi day 58 of 12/12 and day 3 of flush.


----------



## Thermaltake (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi everyone, i live in spain, and at Spannabis i’ve Bought 2 Packs of Biscotti sundae. I’ve searched a lot on the net but i can’t find some info or report about this strain.. can somebody help me? There is Someone that is running those seeds right now?
Thank you so Much. 
Alberto


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 23, 2019)

Day 49 - first day of 14 day flush for Lemonessence (left) & Margalope (middle) to finish at 9 weeks. Weed Nap (right) will still get food for a few more days to go for 10 weeks.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 23, 2019)

So the lemonessence took me topping her again like a champ got 8 new tops coming in and she’s beasting as far as the blueberry sundae’s go I found out they’re not a big fan of calmag because I burned them a little bit so I kind of did a little bit of a flush and hope they bounce back within the next couple of days


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 23, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> Day 49 - first day of 14 day flush for Lemonessence (left) & Margalope (middle) to finish at 9 weeks. Weed Nap (right) will still get food for a few more days to go for 10 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4354242


Which one do you think smells the best and how does the lemonessence smell? Looks like she’s going to yield pretty damn well


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 23, 2019)

Thermaltake said:


> Hi everyone, i live in spain, and at Spannabis i’ve Bought 2 Packs of Biscotti sundae. I’ve searched a lot on the net but i can’t find some info or report about this strain.. can somebody help me? There is Someone that is running those seeds right now?
> Thank you so Much.
> Alberto


Well biscotti is gelato 25 I believe or one of the gelatos I’m not exactly sure, crossed to triangle kush and sundae driver is grape pie crossed to fruity pebble’s OG so my guess is it’ll probably be a little bit more Indica dominant and will probably have a medium stretch and I’m guessing the nugs are going to be super dense and super colorful with an average to above average yield depending on the pheno. If grown right it should be some straight fire, smell amazing, taste amazing, and have amazing bag appeal. Sorry I couldn’t be more helpful i’ve never grown that strain and I don’t have seeds of it either but either way it should be some serious dank, wish I had a couple packs of those. Hope you find a pheno you love and happy growing


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 23, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Which one do you think smells the best and how does the lemonessence smell? Looks like she’s going to yield pretty damn well


Hands down, Lemonessence is both the best and loudest smelling plant. It’s an equal mix of citrus and peach, and totally overpowers the smells from the other two. I think yield will be above average, as the lower buds are plumping up very nicely. Can’t wait to smoke it and see if the taste matches the smell.

However, I don’t think I got the nutrient levels right for it...the color is a bit too light on the top growth, but looks right on the lowers. I’m keen to see how yours does with your feeding regimen, and hopefully I can dial it in better next time with mine.

And I’m definitely topping mine another time (at least) in the future, after seeing how yours turned into a thriving tree!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 23, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> Hands down, Lemonessence is both the best and loudest smelling plant. It’s an equal mix of citrus and peach, and totally overpowers the smells from the other two. I think yield will be above average, as the lower buds are plumping up very nicely. Can’t wait to smoke it and see if the taste matches the smell.
> 
> However, I don’t think I got the nutrient levels right for it...the color is a bit too light on the top growth, but looks right on the lowers. I’m keen to see how yours does with your feeding regimen, and hopefully I can dial it in better next time with mine.
> 
> And I’m definitely topping mine another time (at least) in the future, after seeing how yours turned into a thriving tree!


 I appreciate it man, let me know how she smokes and I’ll be posting more pics. To be honest with you I’ve only been using calmag, super thrive, and super thrive even came out with its own nutrients that so far has been really good for veg, so that’s what I’ve been using. Once I flip to 12/12 I’m thinking about getting some Floraflex but I’d rather stay organic so I’m kinda on the fence about getting it.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 23, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I appreciate it man, let me know how she smokes and I’ll be posting more pics. To be honest with you I’ve only been using calmag, super thrive, and super thrive even came out with its own nutrients that so far has been really good for veg, so that’s what I’ve been using. Once I flip to 12/12 I’m thinking about getting some Floraflex but I’d rather stay organic so I’m kinda on the fence about getting it.


That might actually have been my problem - not enough veg nutes. I didn’t give any nutes other than calmag during veg, cause it was only 4 weeks this time instead of my normal 8, and I figured the soil would be enough for that shorter time. It would explain why the older growth on my plant is lighter color than the dark green newer lower branches. The tips are slightly burnt on the top growth, so I was thinking that I overfed it in flower. But I didn’t consider that should also show up in the bottom growth too, and there’s no burnt tips there.

Thank you for detailing your veg regimen to help me get this right! Dang, plants can be complicated some times...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 23, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> That might actually have been my problem - not enough veg nutes. I didn’t give any nutes other than calmag during veg, cause it was only 4 weeks this time instead of my normal 8, and I figured the soil would be enough for that shorter time. It would explain why the older growth on my plant is lighter color than the dark green newer lower branches. The tips are slightly burnt on the top growth, so I was thinking that I overfed it in flower. But I didn’t consider that should also show up in the bottom growth too, and there’s no burnt tips there.
> 
> Thank you for detailing your veg regimen to help me get this right! Dang, plants can be complicated some times...


Np man the numbers on the super thrive nutes are really low 4-1-1 but I still started off with just a 1/4 of the recommended dose just to be on the safe side. I just upped it to half the recommended dose she’ll probably get one more feeding before I flip her


----------



## tman42 (Jun 26, 2019)

Kitchen Sink #2 day 63, gonna get the chop tomorrow.


----------



## tman42 (Jun 26, 2019)

Nila Wafer #1 day 63 of 12/12, got the chop tonight.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 27, 2019)

So here’s the lemonessence and blueberry Sundae’s. The lemon is on straight beast mode and is doing extremely well after I topped her and the blueberries are starting to bounce back after I nute burned them a little bit. My portable AC unit took a shit on me so once I get paid tomorrow I’m going to have to go and get a new one because I plan on flipping to bloom here in a little bit and I definitely don’t want to heat stress them once I flip


----------



## tman42 (Jun 28, 2019)

Nila Wafer #2 day 65 of 12/12, chop chop. Chunky


----------



## tman42 (Jun 28, 2019)

Kitchen Sink #1 day 65 of 12/12, chop day.


----------



## tman42 (Jun 28, 2019)

Kitchen Sink #2 day 65 of 12/12, chopping day.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 29, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Kitchen Sink #2 day 65 of 12/12, chopping day.
> View attachment 4357374 View attachment 4357375 View attachment 4357376


 Damn man you’re fucking killing it! All of them look amazing, if you don’t mind me asking what kind of nutrients are you using?


----------



## tman42 (Jun 29, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn man you’re fucking killing it! All of them look amazing, if you don’t mind me asking what kind of nutrients are you using?


Thanks man! I use the full House and Gardens lineup with Aqua Flakes being the base along with some cal-mag and terpinator.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 30, 2019)

So here’s Miss lemon she looks like she’s got calcium deficiency so I hit her with some Cal mag and then the blueberries are bouncing back and they’re looking nice and healthy but I think I got a fungus gnats or white flies so I will be spraying them with neem oil ASAP


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jul 1, 2019)

Day 57 - Lemonessence and Margalope are halfway through flush with a week left til chop. I obviously did not feed Lemonessence enough nutes because the flush is hitting it too hard and fast, but Margalope is spot on. Weed Nap started its 14 day flush today.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 1, 2019)

Nice pics my cookie sundae looks just like the gmo cross will try to figure out how to post when i have time yeild was around 3 half zs in the dwc bucket. Spicy skunky smell and a musty taste, like purp haze at the end. Very stoney weed. Will keep her around. The lemonessence and everything look great nice job fellas.thanks 4 the updates


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 2, 2019)

Here’s lemonessence straight booming this pic was taken right before a topped her again. She absolutely loves being topped so hopefully I’ll have 16 new tops, but this will be her last topping. The blueberry Sundae’s are really starting to bounce back and are thriving. I topped them along with everything else I got going right now except for 2 different strains that really don’t need to be, but holy shit the first blueberry Sundaes trunk is thicker than the lemonessence. I was so stunned I didn’t even think to take a pic I have a very strong feeling she would do amazing outdoors. You wouldn’t need any supports and I bet even with extreme gusts you wouldn’t lose a single branch


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 2, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I vote one of the cherries.


I have a cabinet for seedlings I've been using for veg but I'd rather wait for a cheap led light to put in my 3x3 so I can get a decent veg before putting them to flower under my Kind 750


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 2, 2019)

tman42 said:


> I usually go a full ten weeks but this time some things are looking to be near done and I can't wait to start a full run with my new LED light I have in here now so only going 9 weeks. Usually I will add water only to the res during week 9 and then for week 10 I change all of the water out daily with water only. Thanks for the compliment!


What kinda light are you using?


----------



## tman42 (Jul 3, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> What kinda light are you using?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/1920w-and-1280w-monster-strip-builds.987639/page-9
Just switched over in the last three weeks of flower to a custom built LED by @whytewidow. Can't wait for this next run to go from start to finish with it for the real test. Waiting for another light built by @whytewidow now to replace my last HID light.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jul 5, 2019)

Has anyone here ran grapeology? I'm trying to figure out what I'm going to be getting on the Terps and right now from the stem rubs it smells of heavy heavy grapes obviously


----------



## Dude74 (Jul 6, 2019)

Lemmanesance pic taken at 35 days from flip.  frosty dense fat nugs.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jul 7, 2019)

A trimmed top of Margalope, which was cut halfway down today at 63 days. Medium-strength aroma identical to Pinesol with a touch of earthiness. Dense and sticky as all get out. Looks like it’ll be a solid yielder and was easy to trim up too.



Lowers have great structure and will get chopped in a couple days.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jul 8, 2019)

Lemonessence started its harvest today at 64 days. It is definitely not a plant for stealth growers...super strong aroma like a lemon and peach jolly rancher, and cutting it up can be smelled for blocks around. Stacked well so yield looks impressive, with average density and way above average stickiness. Only complaint is it took longer than average to trim all the sticky vegetation, but not a huge pain. Aroma is so enticing, though - absolutely mouthwatering. Can’t wait to try this one...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> Lemonessence started its harvest today at 64 days. It is definitely not a plant for stealth growers...super strong aroma like a lemon and peach jolly rancher, and cutting it up can be smelled for blocks around. Stacked well so yield looks impressive, with average density and way above average stickiness. Only complaint is it took longer than average to trim all the sticky vegetation, but not a huge pain. Aroma is so enticing, though - absolutely mouthwatering. Can’t wait to try this one...
> 
> View attachment 4362040
> View attachment 4362041


Looks amazing man great job! I just got all the stuff I need to cut some clones so I’m going to be cutting some clones tonight, they’re all going to get stripped down and lollipopped, and then I’m flipping to bloom. Also good info about how much the lemonessence reeks, looks like I’m going to need a carbon filter because she’s already stanking like sugary lemon candy with hints of skunk funk.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Lemmanesance pic taken at 35 days from flip. View attachment 4361087 frosty dense fat nugs.


Yours is looking really good too man awesome job as well. Can’t wait to post some pics of the lemonessence and the blueberry sundae’s with some nuggets.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2019)

It’s going to be smelling like a candy factory, gasoline, and skunks in the garage. Not trying to derail the thread but I’m also running some rainbow driver, frosted cherry cookies, sour power og, and fudge ripple. I wonder which one is going to over power the rest or if I’m going to have a nose mental breakdown due to all the different terpenes hitting me at once


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jul 8, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looks amazing man great job! I just got all the stuff I need to cut some clones so I’m going to be cutting some clones tonight, they’re all going to get stripped down and lollipopped, and then I’m flipping to bloom. Also good info about how much the lemonessence reeks, looks like I’m going to need a carbon filter because she’s already stanking like sugary lemon candy with hints of skunk funk.


Right on - good luck with your cloning! I applaud your foresight in planning on keeping Lemonessence around for multiple runs.


----------



## Site (Jul 9, 2019)

Approximately day 65 since 12/12... 2 of my 5 blueberry shortcakes that ended up female...they smell amazing, frosty as anything but the actual bud size is a shame...theyre tiny even on the main colas and they have a very high leaf to bud ratio which im hoping is pheno related...gonna do a second run of the cuts incase it was some error along the way but everything with the grows gone great...might just run them for hash as the frost is up there!





Got 4 apple juice x pacifiers veggin in the garden currently...will bring them in to veg in a week when the bb shortcakes are done...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> Right on - good luck with your cloning! I applaud your foresight in planning on keeping Lemonessence around for multiple runs.


Thanks man for my current set up she’s been absolutely perfect. She takes the heat like a champ due to being in the garage. She’s shown very little nutrient deficiency and I’ve never knew burned her but then again I tend to start at the low-end and work my way up. Her structure is just gorgeous and the way she’s smelling now I can’t imagine how much she’s going to reek in flower. She'll definitely be in my stable for a long time, to think that she was a freebie just blows my mind Just goes to show how good of a breeder Cannarado actually is, hats off to him.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jul 9, 2019)

Anybody got any idea on what Cherry Pie strain he used in birthday cake I was just wondering


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2019)

So here’s the lemonessence and the blueberry sundae’s before I cut some clones off of them. To be honest after work and then cutting all those clones in the hot ass garage I was tired as fuck, so I’m just going to clean them up tomorrow then flip. Lemonessence is still looking like she has a calcium deficiency so I hit her with some Cal mag and some super thrive nutrients(4-1-1) so hopefully that’ll make her happy. I am wondering though if the tops are getting that pale green color due to it being so close to the light and maybe they’re getting bleached? I’m not exactly sure so I’m going to raise the light and see if that helps, but either way I have to raise the light anyways because once I switch her to bloom she’s going to be way too close to the lights after her stretch. If anyone else thinks it some different kind of deficiency please feel free to chime in.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Anybody got any idea on what Cherry Pie strain he used in birthday cake I was just wondering


I didn’t even know there was different cherry pie strains. I thought there was only one being f1 durb(whatever the fuck that is) x GDP or just DP x GDP depending on who you ask. The Cherry Pie cut I got from midnight farms I believe was a real indica dominant plant that grew really squat, had decent sized colas that were absolutely rock hard, super colorful, and had a musky cherry/berry and a doughy/pie crust flavor and smell. If I had to guess it would probably be cookie fams cut since he has their blue cookie cut as well.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jul 10, 2019)

Damn, i tried to ask him on insta, no response


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 10, 2019)

I believe Cherry Pie was a pheno from crossing Durban Poison & GDP ,


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 10, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Damn, i tried to ask him on insta, no response


a lot of breeders don't answer questions on instagram at all


----------



## Piffington69 (Jul 11, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Thanks man! I use the full House and Gardens lineup with Aqua Flakes being the base along with some cal-mag and terpinator.


I agree. They all look fantastic. Have you gotten to try them yet? I was set on ordering a pack of party foul on friday but after seeing your kitchen sinks I might side with a pack of those instead.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 11, 2019)

So here’s a before and after lollipopping the lemonessence and the blueberry sundae’s except my dumbass took a picture of the before from the top instead of the side *face palm*. The lemonessence and the blueberry sundae’s were extremely happy after I cleaned them up especially the blueberry sundae’s. I’ve never seen them so happy before, right after I cleaned them up I had them outside the tent and the tops were completely bent to the side going towards the light and everything was perky and happy. Even after I put them in the tent they were both looking happy as fuck. I do wish I would’ve topped her earlier but I think she would’ve done better with low stress training then topping, because the leaves are so fat and brought that it blocks all light penetration to the bottom. I think tonight I may lst then or at least try to. One of them has a thicker stock then the lemonessence and the lemonessence is at least quadruple their size. Also on a side note the lemonessence is looking a lot better with her nutrient deficiency or light bleaching. I wish I wouldn’t of moved the light before I knew for sure which one it was but either way me raising the light or giving her a full does of calmag and some super thrive(4-1-1) made her one happy lady.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 12, 2019)

Havent been here in a min but i chopped one of the tk 91 s1s its drying

Ok idk if its the genetics or my environment but the tk91 foxtailed heavy on me i did have a issue where i had to re pot 4th week of flower the roots got removed on some of the top of the plant maybe this caused idk i lsted this plant also bending the stem 3 times to form a hook

Plant 2 is a nice stretched but not as bad as one .. all the buds lower than my lst grew round like in the pics but all the buds on the stem bent on half are foxtailing heavy the tops of the buds are now the sides so there growing 3d my temps been pretty high also this can also be a factor but the buds are dense not airy like heat stress .. im not 100% but i think the plant is turning purple also in 90 degree temps thats dope the overall look of this plant is killer

Pros - vigorous .. not fussy .. yield

Cons- stretch .. flower time ..

Advertised as 56-70 but im like at day 85-90 from seed tho but she she wants another 10 days atleast maybe my temps slow down flowering and coming from seed

Edit: i have a few pics i dont kno how to upload them tho


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 12, 2019)

lmfao, great new promo code. And what a deal 50% off @Stiickygreen .


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 12, 2019)

Ill post pics of the super foxtailed one later smell on this is dog shit + funk .. the foxtailed one has a strong funk kinda pine with citrus over tones.. did anyone else get any purple on there tk91 ?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 12, 2019)

no purple on the tk91's I was gifted


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 12, 2019)

I didnt take any clones but im hoping those little shoots that didnt flower will re veg later .. idk where the purple is coming from and its genetics bc my room is never cold .. lowest is like 78 degrees


----------



## 710slickxx (Jul 12, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I didn’t even know there was different cherry pie strains. I thought there was only one being f1 durb(whatever the fuck that is) x GDP or just DP x GDP depending on who you ask. The Cherry Pie cut I got from midnight farms I believe was a real indica dominant plant that grew really squat, had decent sized colas that were absolutely rock hard, super colorful, and had a musky cherry/berry and a doughy/pie crust flavor and smell. If I had to guess it would probably be cookie fams cut since he has their blue cookie cut as well.


Your gettin me fuckin pumped brah


----------



## 710slickxx (Jul 12, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I believe Cherry Pie was a pheno from crossing Durban Poison & GDP ,


making me wanna run down the street holding my plant like a holy bush


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 12, 2019)

Theres a thread at the other spot that talks about cherry pie .. theres a thread from 09 with a dude from norcal who posted cherry pie .. since then its been confusion but i kno theres diff cuts with dhn cherry pie being one


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 12, 2019)

That took less than 1 min hope you were fast on the button !


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 12, 2019)

So for anyone who hasn’t ran lemonessence and blueberry sundae, the pheno of lemonessence I have absolutely loves being topped I even topped some of the side branches and it responded really well to it. Most of the side branches are just as tall as the main tops, and also she’s definitely a strain that loves a lot of nutes. Now for the blueberry sundae at least with the phenos I got they are definitely super Indica dominant and very light feeders and I would recommend low stress training over topping them but if you do top them do it early in veg(this is just a review for the mentioned strains for veg I’ll give another detailed review after bloom). On a side note the day after I cut my clones they all looked like straight shite now 98% of them are all looking happy and look like they’re going to root! I’m super stoked to have some mommas of everything! Except the super cookie dom pheno of Fudge Ripple she was way too bipolar for me knowing my luck it’ll either be the best yielder out of them all or have the best flower out of them all. I may just cut a couple and see if she roots and then mom her out and run her during the winter when the temps are more favorable in my area


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 12, 2019)

So I got two packs of the lemonessence with the sale today I really wanted the sticky sundae and the banana sundae but due to my financial situation right now I couldn’t get them all. I know the lemonessence is fire and the different pheno’s I’ve seen were almost identical, so I don’t wanna roll the dice on something else until I can start saving up some money and get two packs of the strains I mentioned. I know I really wouldn’t be rolling the dice with those two strains because basically everything Rado touches turns to fire but I know the lemonessence is perfect for my set up


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 13, 2019)

What's the promo code?


Bodyne said:


> lmfao, great new promo code. And what a deal 50% off @Stiickygreen .


----------



## 710slickxx (Jul 13, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> What's the promo code?


For real, need promo codes


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 13, 2019)

Check the rado newsletter it was on the bottom.. i think the sale was only one day tho


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 13, 2019)

Yeah it ended 12:00pm mst


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 13, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> For real, niggas need promo codes


Right and they only gave everyone about a week if not more to sign up for the newsletter


----------



## Piffington69 (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm glad I picked up a pack for half off. Would've bought more but had just come off a big order a month ago. I know it was to celebrate his birthday but is this the first time he's offered 50% off or do these one day sales pop up every once in a while?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 13, 2019)

Piffington69 said:


> I'm glad I picked up a pack for half off. Would've bought more but had just come off a big order a month ago. I know it was to celebrate his birthday but is this the first time he's offered 50% off or do these one day sales pop up every once in a while?


From my experience this is the first time he’s done a 50% off sale but I’ve only been ordering from his site for about a year. He does do some 20% off sales on major holidays or a certain percentage off on a specific stock of seeds like the lemon tree S1’s a month or 2 ago


----------



## dragonfired (Jul 13, 2019)

Piffington69 said:


> I'm glad I picked up a pack for half off. Would've bought more but had just come off a big order a month ago. I know it was to celebrate his birthday but is this the first time he's offered 50% off or do these one day sales pop up every once in a while?


I think when he first started selling off his own website that I got a couple of packs @ half off. Haven't seen a discount that large since then & I have been ordering several times since then. Been growing Rado his Cherry Kush for the last couple of years. It's da bomb & sold me. Check out his old packaging.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 13, 2019)

dragonfired said:


> I think when he first started selling off his own website that I got a couple of packs @ half off. Haven't seen a discount that large since then & I have been ordering several times since then. Been growing Rado his Cherry Kush for the last couple of years. It's da bomb & sold me. Check out his old packaging.View attachment 4364776


 That’s dope, it’s like a piece of cannabis history. You still have the original packaging?


----------



## dragonfired (Jul 14, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> That’s dope, it’s like a piece of cannabis history. You still have the original packaging?


yep! I was visiting CO & bought the packs in a dispensary. omg. I had no idea who Rado was until after I had grown them out. I had the paper outer portions too but the Cherry Kush was mislabeled as Blue Kush on that. The beans were old & tough to pop but I got 2 girls out of 3 Cherry K. Cloned like mad after that. lol.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jul 14, 2019)

First chop of Weed Nap (TK91 x Sundae Driver) at 70 days. Visual appeal is strong - glistens with trichs everywhere and developed some purple hues without any low temps. Not huge nugs, but dense as rocks already.

Aroma is strangely absent though - can barely smell it at all. And the faint aroma that is there can be described as “sweet raw meat smoothie”. Not sure what to think of the nose, honestly, as I can’t think of any bud that it compares to. Can’t tell if it’s interesting or just odd...

Did see a couple lowers with a few white hairs still, so I’m going to let the remaining buds go another 3-5 days. The lowers are consistent size with the upper buds though, so I think yield should be solid. Just hope this smokes as good as it looks.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 14, 2019)

Got a few wet last night


----------



## 710slickxx (Jul 14, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Right and they only gave everyone about a week if not more to sign up for the newsletter


I dident even know there was a whole newsletter. Im out of touch


----------



## 710slickxx (Jul 14, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Got a few wet last nightView attachment 4364901View attachment 4364903


Gettin wett


----------



## Vegs (Jul 14, 2019)

Can anyone confirm if this can be bought locally at a store. If so, whats the store's name. I am currently growing two Cannarado Pucker and these guys are beasts.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 15, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> I dident even know there was a whole newsletter. Im out of touch


 True they posted it on IG and maybe Twitter I don’t know I don’t have a Twitter.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 15, 2019)

So the lemonessence is doing extremely well and so are the BBS. The clones I took are doing extremely well and they’re starting to show some roots. So stoked to have some new mamas


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jul 16, 2019)

Weed Nap is a stunner visually, but I have obviously not treated her right. Checked out two small tester buds last night, and was bummed to find she’s got very little aroma, no taste at all, and (worst of all) found several seeds in one of the buds. I inspected a few more buds and found a few more seeds, but not in every bud. And not at all surprising for a TK91 cross that I stressed out by dropping a fan on twice. This one is definitely my error, dang it.

At least the effects have some strength and duration, but not as much as I’d expect. The other two plants this round seemed to have turned out stellar without any seeds found in tester buds, so light leaks and temp were not problems this run. Just my clumsy self...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 16, 2019)

Purple tk91 ! Im gonna try every method known to man to reveg and clone this plant


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 16, 2019)

Here is what's new, that I have coming in the mail from Cannarados most recent release... I ran Cannarado for the first time this last run and I have to say they have some fire ass genetics that are very stable and out of 6 seeds 3 were absolute keepers and the other 3 were fire as well. 

Really looking forward to the 7 sins... which is Birthday Cake x FATSO... I have heard amazing things about FATSO.


*7 Sins 
Birthday Blues 
Bundy
Cookie Dough Sundae 
Herb 
Terp Town *


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 16, 2019)

Hell yeah that’s quite a selection, i’ve heard a lot of good things about fatso especially the cut he calls GMOG. Rado definitely does breed some straight fire, I’m praying that they have some fatso crosses left once I get paid because I definitely want to grab some whether it’s the seven sins or the daily special but I definitely need to get some carbon filters before I get any more seeds because I’m flipping to bloom tomorrow


----------



## Piffington69 (Jul 17, 2019)

Yea I've also only heard amazing things about rado's gmog and was set on picking up 7 sins but it wasn't included in the recent sale. Just last week I saw on ig that he's making more beans with the fatso and a biscotti sundae male so hopefully those are released. Looking forward to seeing some 7 sins grown out for sure though.


----------



## johawa (Jul 17, 2019)

Very excited about packs of Sundae Driver F1 and Colada that will be arriving next week. It’s a lot of beans for me, and I’m not the pheno hunter extraordinaire that some of you are, so I was wondering if anyone would want to split the packs (ideally in Canada). Cheers!


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 17, 2019)

seen the sundae drivers reg drop today. They'll be a lot of male SD crosses being made, I bet, lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 17, 2019)

johawa said:


> Very excited about packs of Sundae Driver F1 and Colada that will be arriving next week. It’s a lot of beans for me, and I’m not the pheno hunter extraordinaire that some of you are, so I was wondering if anyone would want to split the packs (ideally in Canada). Cheers!


 Nice you got the colada, by the time I started looking they were long gone. I may be interested in the colada because I already got two packs of the Sundae driver F1 and F2, I’m not in Canada though.


----------



## johawa (Jul 17, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice you got the colada, by the time I started looking they were long gone. I may be interested in the colada because I already got two packs of the Sundae driver F1 and F2, I’m not in Canada though.


Apparently there were 10 packs available, and they were allocated through an Instagram draw. I picked the lucky # /26. I’m still not perfectly clear on the hype even though I understand they’re a special pheno of Symbiotics Banana Punch crossed with Grape Pie. It was a pack of 6+ fem seeds - for $200. Send me a pm if you’re interested in splitting them.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 17, 2019)

johawa said:


> Apparently there were 10 packs available, and they were allocated through an Instagram draw. I picked the lucky # /26. I’m still not perfectly clear on the hype even though I understand they’re a special pheno of Symbiotics Banana Punch crossed with Grape Pie. It was a pack of 6+ fem seeds - for $200. Send me a pm if you’re interested in splitting them.


Yeah, don’t do IG so never had a chance, but congrats on the score. Hoping to maybe see what the finished product looks like in a couple months.


----------



## johawa (Jul 17, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Yeah, don’t do IG so never had a chance, but congrats on the score. Hoping to maybe see what the finished product looks like in a couple months.


I’ll plan to post some shots for sure. They’ll be popped after these Ethos Planet of the Grapes plants finish up their thing.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 17, 2019)

So here’s an update on the lemonessence and blueberry sundae’s. All are doing extremely well but, I’m going to have to put off flipping to bloom until Friday so I can find a nice spot or order/buy a tent that I can put the clones in. As you can see all the clones are doing marvelous but these clones are from everything in the tent I got running right now.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 17, 2019)

johawa said:


> I’ll plan to post some shots for sure. They’ll be popped after these Ethos Planet of the Grapes plants finish up their thing.


Go ahead and keep them I’m in the US so I really wouldn’t want to pay $100 for three seeds that may not even make it. Congratulations though, banana punch#9 x grape pie should make some killer and super terpy offspring.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 18, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> seen the sundae drivers reg drop today. They'll be a lot of male SD crosses being made, I bet, lol


Yeah I’ve got 2 packs of the SD F1s and F2s, I plan on making some crosses with it but mainly to keep in house. I may give a few out for people to try for free but I’m not just going to be pollen chucking and trying to cash out. I’m going to select the best males and females to make more seed stock because I’ve spent way too much on seeds lately.


----------



## topshelfgeez (Jul 18, 2019)

johawa said:


> Apparently there were 10 packs available, and they were allocated through an Instagram draw. I picked the lucky # /26. I’m still not perfectly clear on the hype even though I understand they’re a special pheno of Symbiotics Banana Punch crossed with Grape Pie. It was a pack of 6+ fem seeds - for $200. Send me a pm if you’re interested in splitting them.


I picked #21 and won... I wonder how many packs he really released? $200 for 6+ seeds is a no go at my current stage of growing. I do have some grapeology and lemonessence on the way. 

Here’s some pics of my apple sundae and orange sundae on day 44 of my first grow.


----------



## Piffington69 (Jul 18, 2019)

For those that have ordered off the cannarado site in the past do they usually send you an email with tracking when they ship or do you have to email them for one? Just curious since I don't really see a way to look up your order on there. Maybe I'm just blind.


----------



## tman42 (Jul 18, 2019)

Kitchen Sink #2 day 22 of 12/12


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 18, 2019)

Piffington69 said:


> For those that have ordered off the cannarado site in the past do they usually send you an email with tracking when they ship or do you have to email them for one? Just curious since I don't really see a way to look up your order on there. Maybe I'm just blind.


They’ll let you know when your order has been shipped. They’ll send you confirmation and a tracking # through email. Sometimes takes a lil while if they’re out of town/busy-I’m sure they are with that sale. They always come through...


----------



## tman42 (Jul 18, 2019)

Nila Wafer #1 day 22 of 12/12


----------



## Apalchen (Jul 19, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Kitchen Sink #2 day 22 of 12/12
> View attachment 4367078 View attachment 4367079


I've had my eye on the kitchen sink strain for a minute but havent ordered yet. How many seeds did u run of it and were there any intersex traits at all? I have another gmo cross that I really like from sin City so was really interested in getting these.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 19, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> I've had my eye on the kitchen sink strain for a minute but havent ordered yet. How many seeds did u run of it and were there any intersex traits at all? I have another gmo cross that I really like from sin City so was really interested in getting these.


Don’t hesitate and pick them up. Likely to find something good, it was one recommended to me by the rado team.


----------



## tman42 (Jul 19, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> I've had my eye on the kitchen sink strain for a minute but havent ordered yet. How many seeds did u run of it and were there any intersex traits at all? I have another gmo cross that I really like from sin City so was really interested in getting these.


I ran two seeds and there were definitely no intersex traits. I wouldn't hesitate to pick these up and run some.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 20, 2019)

So I just got the two packs of lemonessence and they also came with five freebies of FloWhite7 x DoHo Which sounds amazing. I’ve heard a lot of good things about that FW7 but crossed to DoHo It should be some straight fire. I’m done ordering seeds for a while unless something super exotic comes out. Last night I ordered an intake outtake fan also two carbon filters because I know these ladies are going to be Stanky. Next paycheck I’m buying another portable AC unit because at night it’s fine but during the heat of the day it can get up to 85° in there so I want another AC unit so it stops fluctuating so much and stays where I need it. I’ll post some pictures of the ladies tonight as well as the babies


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jul 21, 2019)

Shot of a lower from Weed Nap taken at 77 days. I should’ve let the whole plant go at least 11 weeks...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 21, 2019)

So here’s lemonessence on her first day of bloom and the two blueberry sundae’s . All the lemonessence clones have rooted and are doing extremely well and even one of the blueberries did extremely well and already rooted so I transplanted them into some solo cups. From my experience with this round of cutting clones the lemonessence was by far the easiest and fastest to root, definitely super stoked to have some lemonessence mamas ready. To be honest the lemonessence was one of the easiest strains I’ve ever cloned, And I’m definitely very happy that I grab two more packs of her just in case I lose her in the future. From my experience so far I would highly recommend this strain to anybody from beginners to Legends, but the true final judgment will come after harvest .


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 23, 2019)

So this is day three of bloom they’re really starting to stretch now, except the blueberry sundae’s they’re really not stretching too much. I got my intake/outtake fan so I’m going to be hooking that up tonight as well as my carbon filters. Also transplanted another blueberry sundae last night same pheno as the first one I transplanted. I took two of the other pheno but it’s a little bit slower to root than the other one and a lot slower than the lemonessence, but I still got faith that they’ll root eventually. Some of them are starting to look like nutrient they’re deficient in the tray so I put a drop of super thrive and also a very small amount of Cal mag. Hopefully that’ll make him a little bit more happier and possibly even root faster. The lemonessence and blueberry sundae clones I transplanted are in shock a little bit but not too bad, some are a tad worse than others and some just look great. I just got a find a new home for them so I don’t throw them into flower.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 23, 2019)

Nice kicks, balugas? You should throw some white light at them pics, purple pictures are not much fun to look at.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 23, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Nice kicks, balugas? You should throw some white light at them pics, purple pictures are not much fun to look at.


 To be honest with you I have no clue what they are a buddy gave them to me for free since they ordered the wrong size. I think they’re the zebras I don’t know but I’ll try and get some pics up when they’re in natural lighting.


----------



## Site (Jul 23, 2019)

Has anyone had any pacifiers x apple juice turn out to be female...of the 8 seeds that germinated they've all been Male or shown male pre flowers.. bit disappointed as It seems like a great cross...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 23, 2019)

Site said:


> Has anyone had any pacifiers x apple juice turn out to be female...of the 8 seeds that germinated they've all been Male or shown male pre flowers.. bit disappointed as It seems like a great cross...
> 
> View attachment 4368870
> 
> ...


Just actually smoked my last nug this morning. I flowered out 2 females a couple months ago. I don’t remember if I plucked any balls off in the beginning, and if I did I didn’t have any problems the rest of the way. My problem with them was getting them up and running. Couple didn’t pop/died off in the beginning.

I can’t wait to run some more. Good structure, frosty buds and nice smoke.


----------



## Site (Jul 23, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Just actually smoked my last nug this morning. I flowered out 2 females a couple months ago. I don’t remember if I plucked any balls off in the beginning, and if I did I didn’t have any problems the rest of the way. My problem with them was getting them up and running. Couple didn’t pop/died off in the beginning.
> 
> I can’t wait to run some more. Good structure, frosty buds and nice smoke.


yea i had maybe 12 seeds...germinanted 6 at the start only 2 actually popped after a week..both male...germinated the remainders and all 6 are male...big shame as it sounds lovely! ive never had such a high male percentage from reg seeds before...

also 4 out of my 6 germinated blueberry shortcakes were male so far...and the 2 females were shit and not worth growing which was a shame...very high leaf to bud ratio so running them for hash...hoping i have better luck with the grape gelee and grape sundae seeds ive got left...


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 23, 2019)

Site said:


> hoping i have better luck with the grape gelee and grape sundae seeds ive got left...


I popped 4 or 5 grape sundaes, ended up with 2 females and both are extremely frosty, and very terpy. One is sweet grape jelly, the other id similar but with added skunkiness. Pretty dense nugs and decent flower to leaf ratio. Yield was decent as well.


----------



## Site (Jul 23, 2019)

yea im gonna run one of the blueberry shortcakes again...i repotted her 2 weeks into flower so i think that effected the yield a tad...hoping the cuttings end up faring better! both plants frosted up to fuck and absolutely stank so i cant really complain...both had a faint grape smell but were really sweet...just need some more space to go through my other seeds really


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 25, 2019)

So here’s the lemonessence and the 2 blueberry sundae’s on straight beast mode. The lemon is really starting to stretch, the blueberries are starting to stretch a little bit. All the lemonessence and blueberry sundae clones have been transplanted and I’m just babying them so I can put them in their own tent to start vegging. I’ll post some pics of them under some natural lighting when I hit them with some nutes tomorrow night. I was kind of in a rush today to get to work so I just took some quick pictures and hooked up the carbon filter to the outtake fan. As y’all can probably tell it’s starting to get a little crowded in there but once my tent arrives I’m going to get the clones out of there and that should free up a lot of space. I’m also going to clean them up and lollipop them again, also I’m going to get some supports put up so that should give them a lot more space so they can do their thing.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 25, 2019)

Next run I’m only going to do six or eight but I’m going to do them in at least 5 gallon smart pots. That way I’ll have some room to walk around and make sure each plant is cared for.


----------



## tman42 (Jul 25, 2019)

Nila Wafer #1 day 29 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Jul 25, 2019)

Kitchen Sink day 29 of 12/12


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks like winter in the summer


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 30, 2019)

This is last run: Albert Walker/Pineapple x Frozen Margy turned out super terpy and tasty. I also had 4 Lemon Bubblegum Margy and 4 Birthday Margy going but all were males.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 30, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> View attachment 4371875
> The only problem is what to pop next ? I absolutely love rado genetics if you can’t tell. If anyone wants to do some trading lmk as I always want to expand my library. Thanks and happy growing.


Those look good. What's the genetics on them. Are they printed on the back?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 30, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> View attachment 4371875
> The only problem is what to pop next ? I absolutely love rado genetics if you can’t tell. If anyone wants to do some trading lmk as I always want to expand my library. Thanks and happy growing.


Damn. Some nice freebies you have there...jealous of a few of those packs. Especially those biscotti crosses and concord crush.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 30, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Those look good. What's the genetics on them. Are they printed on the back?


 Damn that’s one hell of a collection of Rado‘s gear. Those biscotti crosses should be some straight flame


----------



## johawa (Jul 30, 2019)

These should be fun!


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2019)

johawa said:


> These should be fun!


nice chem91D cross. Nobody got in on the wedding cake drop today, I think?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 30, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> nice chem91D cross. Nobody got in on the wedding cake drop today, I think?


I knew you’d like that one. Didn’t hear anything about a cake drop.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 30, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Those look good. What's the genetics on them. Are they printed on the back?


Yes they sure are. Too many too list lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 30, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn that’s one hell of a collection of Rado‘s gear. Those biscotti crosses should be some straight flame


I’m hoping so can’t wait to pop them myself. Wish they were fems though.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 30, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I’m hoping so can’t wait to pop them myself. Wish they were fems though.





ChronicWonders. said:


> Damn. Some nice freebies you have there...jealous of a few of those packs. Especially those biscotti crosses and concord crush.


Many orders = many freebies is all I can say to that. The biscotti crosses were not freebies but a gift from the man himself.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 30, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Many orders = many freebies is all I can say to that. The biscotti crosses were not freebies but a gift from the man himself.


Oh I understand. My Rado collection is pretty extensive with his newer stuff. That explains those Biscotti beans though. Much appreciated.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2019)

So definitely should of flipped a lot earlier that was a rookie mistake on my part because I wanted everything to catch up with the lemonessence and FCC but lesson learned. I’m going to throw some trellis over the lemonessence so I can LST her so hopefully that’ll help, blueberries are doing good and here’s a pic of everything else in the tent on straight beast mode. This is Day 11 I believe of bloom and some stretched a lot the blueberries not so much but that was to be expected. Happy growing y’all


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 31, 2019)

I understand why you liked that lemonessence. Easy to grow and my pheno has a really nice structure ie. spacing.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I understand why you liked that lemonessence. Easy to grow and my pheno has a really nice structure ie. spacing.


She was super easy to grow, has an amazing structure, already smells pretty damn good, and took everything I threw at it like a champ including the heat when I didn’t have the portable ac unit in there. The clones I took off her are doing extremely well, so this next round I’m only going to do 6-8 but in 5-7 gallon smart pots that way everything will start off at the same time and I don’t have to worry about anything catching up. I’m not going to lie it’s extremely cramped in there so next run will be a lot better and I’ll have her dialed in. I’ll even throw in a couple of the fudge ripples because they look like they’re not going to yield very well but she’ll be a perfect night cap strain. The final judgment on the lemonessence though will be when I roll a nice fat joint of her and see how she tastes and how the high is.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2019)

johawa said:


> These should be fun!


Hell yeah, are those the SD fems or regs? Both of the packs of DoHo freebies sound dank af too. I was going to get the Strawberry Pie(phat panda’s Sour Strawberry Kush x Grape pie bx) I believe it was called cause I haven’t had something with good strawberry terps in years but they were sold out every time I went to order. Next thing I know the past two orders I got one SS x daily driver freebies and the next order I got the SS x DoHo freebies, I was one happy guy.


----------



## topshelfgeez (Aug 1, 2019)

Orange sundae and Apple sundae on their 55th day of flower. Just waiting on a few amber trichomes and these will be coming down 

First ever grow. Grown under 4 QB 132’s and fed Nectar for the gods nutes. So many mistakes made and lessons learned but it’s been tons of fun. I’ve already germinated my next batch of Cannarado seeds.


----------



## tman42 (Aug 1, 2019)

topshelfgeez said:


> Orange sundae and Apple sundae on their 55th day of flower. Just waiting on a few amber trichomes and these will be coming down
> 
> First ever grow. Grown under 4 QB 132’s and fed Nectar for the gods nutes. So many mistakes made and lessons learned but it’s been tons of fun. I’ve already germinated my next batch of Cannarado seeds.
> 
> View attachment 4372971 View attachment 4372972


Dude great job for your first grow! You can't go wrong with these Cannarado genetics. I just ran my first run of Cannarado and have so many more lined up after the results I got. Good luck and keep it up as it looks like you killed it for your first time.


----------



## Dude74 (Aug 2, 2019)

Anybody have lemanesance with a lemon menthol taste that lingers long in your throat after a fatty J? This smells like straight up lemon margarita popsicle in the jar after a month. And to think this was a freebie....hard dense Headie’s and the lowers got pretty solid as well


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 2, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Anybody have lemanesance with a lemon menthol taste that lingers long in your throat after a fatty J? This smells like straight up lemon margarita popsicle in the jar after a month. And to think this was a freebie....hard dense Headie’s and the lowers got pretty solid as wellView attachment 4373470View attachment 4373471


Nah I only popped six freebies that I got and only one survived when I took a vacation and let my roommate “look after them“. Last time I make that mistake, the one I got right now is about almost 2 weeks into flower and she smells like sweet candy lemon, pine, with some underlying skunk musky phunk. So we’ll see once I harvest her and get her jarred up. I got two more packs of them just because I loved the structure and how resilient she was so it’d be nice to hunt through those and find some other keepers I can get out of those packs. From the looks of this one she definitely looks like a keeper and the clones I cut off her are doing extremely well too. The one I got stretched like a motherfucker though so I’m definitely going to keep that in mind next round. I also just ordered some grape pie bx ( Grape Pie bx x Sundae Driver) fems and I’m looking forward to running some of those only shitty thing was is that they only had one pack left. I had to snag it, it would be nice to find a nice grape candy creamy pheno


----------



## CalmAnSense (Aug 6, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Anybody have lemanesance with a lemon menthol taste that lingers long in your throat after a fatty J? This smells like straight up lemon margarita popsicle in the jar after a month. And to think this was a freebie....hard dense Headie’s and the lowers got pretty solid as wellView attachment 4373470View attachment 4373471


My Lemonessence has no menthol like yours or skunk undertones like NateDogg’s. Mine is all fruit with a slight sourness - lemon, peaches, and mango. It’s like smoking a tasty tropical smoothie, and the aftertaste does stay for a long while. Both the aroma and the taste are as loud as I’ve ever smoked, like Tangie, Grapefruit, etc.

Solid strength and duration on the effects too. I totally agree that this is one helluva freebie!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 6, 2019)

My rado packs came in last week i have 2 more to get from another spot

I went with i felt was the sleepers in his gear
Chem d x grape pie fem
Sfv x Sunday driver fem
Sunday driver f1 regs

Sfv is fire so im excited for those i wonder how its gonna mix with the driver


----------



## tman42 (Aug 6, 2019)

Nila Wafer #1 day 41 of 12/12


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 6, 2019)

Here’s three lemonessence clones that are really starting to take off, super glad I cut some clones off of her and also scooped me two packs of lemon lessence during the half off sale. Also just ordered a pack of grape pie bx(Grape Pie bx x Sundae Driver) fems those will be super interesting to hunt through even though I only got one pack ( there was 1 left so I had to snipe it). Should be some straight grape and creamy funk coming out of those ladies, can’t wait.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 6, 2019)

I’ll post some pics of the ladies in bloom tomorrow. I probably will only do one blueberry sundae next round due to her vegging so slow(was expected) and it doesn’t look like she’s going to yield very much. She does smell absolutely amazing, I’m definitely getting some creamy blueberry stank out of her. So next round I’ll just do one for head stash.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 7, 2019)

So the first two are the blueberry sundae’s and the third one is the lemonessence as you can tell she’s gotten quite out of control(makes me wonder how big she can get if I ran her outdoors in a 500 gallon smart pot) so I LSTed the shit out of her( the pic was before I LSTed her). Hopefully she responds well to it but my pheno definitely stretches like a mf. Also y’all wanted some pics in natural lighting(none are Rado’s gear) so here’s 2 Fudge Ripple’s(the 1st and third pic) by WYEAST(Gelato 41 x JFG) and a Rainbow Driver(second picture Z dom) which is a feminized version of Daily Driver by archive. I was watering and taking pictures at the same time after I finished with miss lemon and wasn’t keeping track of time until the lights kicked off and realized I would have to finish up watering them in the morning. I’ll post some pics of the blueberry sundae’s in natural lighting tomorrow.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 9, 2019)

My grape margy regs in flower were 3 outta 7fems and two of thos fems hermed had nanners so hoping the 1 lefts is. A solid female. Up next sbs and sour strawberry x doho. Think he said grape pie herms alot in the ht. Article tho. Just would like more than 1 keeper or plant that finished per pack. My sundae sunset pack had 17 fem seeds in a recent order. Hopefully those arent all herms lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 10, 2019)

New cannarado fire in the hole. Here we have Concord Crush, Herb, Daily Biscotti, and Fuzzy Pie. Hopefully this will be a good run or three.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 10, 2019)

That concord crush sounds like some fire hope you find some heaters out of those


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 10, 2019)

My weednap is looking good so far. Can someone tell me the flower time? Tia


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 11, 2019)

Mixed up a little soil to plant the little ones in last night. Hitting the cups this morning. Thanks everyone for welcoming me here and being so kind. is the fuzzy pie popped in less than 12 hrs.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Aug 11, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> My weednap is looking good so far. Can someone tell me the flower time? Tia


I stagger harvested my WN starting at 63 days, but should’ve waited at least 70. I’d say my plant’s flower time should’ve been between 70-77 days. The buds I pulled last at 72 days have a distinctly different (and better) aroma than the ones at 63, and also more vivid colors.

This was one of the lower buds pulled at 72 days...


----------



## CalmAnSense (Aug 11, 2019)

For anyone wondering about the SSH x Apple Juice freebies, here’s 3 for 3 on germination. The visual appearance of the seeds didn’t inspire much confidence, but all are up and looking fine. Seeds were dropped in water to start 7 days ago. I’m a big fan of Rado freebies so hope these continue the winning streak!


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 11, 2019)

twin bean, TK91 fems. Special pack, no herms, second twin bean Ive had and have some beans left. lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 11, 2019)

Here’s a BBS under natural lighting just hit them with some nutes this morning and they seem to be chugging along nicely


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 11, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> I stagger harvested my WN starting at 63 days, but should’ve waited at least 70. I’d say my plant’s flower time should’ve been between 70-77 days. The buds I pulled last at 72 days have a distinctly different (and better) aroma than the ones at 63, and also more vivid colors.
> 
> This was one of the lower buds pulled at 72 days...
> 
> View attachment 4377626


Well done bro but I doubt mine will be so nice. Thanks again for sharing


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 11, 2019)

Got everything put into cups and ready for takeoff. Cannarado genetics along with some others I won’t post in this thread.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 11, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> View attachment 4377789 Got everything put into cups and ready for takeoff. Cannarado genetics along with some others I won’t post in this thread. View attachment 4377787


I love popping that many beans. Bound to hopefully find something nice. Is that just perlite on top?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 12, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I love popping that many beans. Bound to hopefully find something nice. Is that just perlite on top?


No it’s gnat nix. Same thing as growstone. Recycled glass.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 12, 2019)

Sundae driver 19 about two weeks of veg, 5 gal buckets.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 12, 2019)

Had a fan fall and split one of my blueberry sundae’s in half but she doesn’t seem to mind. Duck tape to the rescue! I just can’t wait for this run to be over it’s way too overcrowded in there next round will definitely be a lot better.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 12, 2019)

no it’s called gnat nix 


ChronicWonders. said:


> I love popping that many beans. Bound to hopefully find something nice. Is that just perlite on top?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 13, 2019)

Fuzzy Pie and Concord Crush came up today while I was out. Super duper exciting.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 14, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> View attachment 4377789 Got everything put into cups and ready for takeoff. Cannarado genetics along with some others I won’t post in this thread. View attachment 4377787


Have you used the myco Jordan before? I went through two bags and saw no difference. Went back to great white and now see an improvement. Figured myco jordan would save money, but i’m thinking it’s really thinned out....more powder than mycos. Just my thoughts, no actual side by side, could be other factors at play.


----------



## Mullalulla (Aug 14, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Have you used the myco Jordan before? I went through two bags and saw no difference. Went back to great white and now see an improvement. Figured myco jordan would save money, but i’m thinking it’s really thinned out....more powder than mycos. Just my thoughts, no actual side by side, could be other factors at play.


I have used both and honestly I stick with the Myco jordan, great white to me was can I even tell I am using it ? And with Myco Jordan my stuff just goes hard ... anecdotal sure but its my shit lol


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 14, 2019)

I plan on amending my soul this run with all the diff plants they can absorb as they go 

Popped fems 
3 Chem d x grape pie 
3 sfv x driver 

The chem d crosses have tails already


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 14, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> I have used both and honestly I stick with the Myco jordan, great white to me was can I even tell I am using it ? And with Myco Jordan my stuff just goes hard ... anecdotal sure but its my shit lol


Interesting, your results were the opposite. I just always felt great white was expensive compared to everything else, so I wanted to try something different. The main factor that gave me doubt was my ph wouldn’t change when adding myco Jordan....like I was just adding talc powder. With great white it always would drop a few tenths, telling me I was actually adding something. Forgot to add that to my original post, that was the only scientific data I had. The ph thing is what really swayed me.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 14, 2019)

So everything is doing pretty damn well the blueberry sundae’s are doing really good even the one that the fan fell on. The lemonessence is doing really good she’s responding really well to the LST and I also tied down some more branches as well( before this picture was taken). She’s an absolute beast and she definitely stretches a lot so I know for this next run I’m definitely going to flip her earlier so she doesn’t overgrow my lights


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 14, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> So everything is doing pretty damn well the blueberry sundae’s are doing really good even the one that the fan fell on. The lemonessence is doing really good she’s responding really well to the LST and I also tied down some more branches as well( before this picture was taken). She’s an absolute beast and she definitely stretches a lot so I know for this next run I’m definitely going to flip her earlier so she doesn’t overgrow my lights


What type of light?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 14, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> What type of light?


A Yehsence 1500w led to be honest I just got them because they were cheap but they’ve really superseded my expectations and they’ve done extremely well in veg and bloom so far. Everything is starting to chunk up really nicely and they’re really starting to throw down the frost, they’re all on day 26 of bloom. Definitely planning on upgrading though once I get enough money


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 14, 2019)

Totally understand. They work for you and we all have to make due with what we can. I’ve thought about just getting a cheapo for fun/different spectrum for veg.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 15, 2019)

Guess I wasn’t supposed to grow these as almost all died over the night. Never had this happen before. Not the breeders fault at all.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 15, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> View attachment 4379580 Guess I wasn’t supposed to grow these as almost all died over the night. Never had this happen before. Not the breeders fault at all.


All of them or just 1 strain?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 15, 2019)

Just got these, super stoked for both of them. Rado steady coming through with the fire even the freebies


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 15, 2019)

Kitchen Sinks starting to flower


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 15, 2019)

Anyone got info on the breakfast of champion cereal killer cut that's in Bundy? I've been trying to look it up but all I'm getting is info on serial killers and cereal brands lol


----------



## quiescent (Aug 16, 2019)

I think it's basically pre98 bubba x deep chunk. There might have been another parent on the other side but pre98 was in both afaik.

I grew cannacopia's version of this about a decade ago. It was stellar, better than pre98 in almost every way..... even grew faster lol.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 16, 2019)

Idk I wanted to kno what it was also and my research lead me to believe bundy is 

Breakfast of champions (cereal killer cut) x birthday cake 

Breakfast of champions is fruity pebbles x animal mints .. this sounds more like something rado would use


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 16, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I think it's basically pre98 bubba x deep chunk. There might have been another parent on the other side but pre98 was in both afaik.
> 
> I grew cannacopia's version of this about a decade ago. It was stellar, better than pre98 in almost every way..... even grew faster lol.


I grew cannacopia's RKS x DC. Great genetics for a great price. Should have bought more


----------



## quiescent (Aug 17, 2019)

I guess I searched for cereal killer strain not the cut. That does sound more rado's speed. Wish I would've gotten the cereal killer crossed to jetfuel gelato last year, now.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I guess I searched for cereal killer strain not the cut. That does sound more rado's speed. Wish I would've gotten the cereal killer crossed to jetfuel gelato last year, now.


There’s a cereal killer x the menthol(jet fuel gelato x white diesel) cross that’s out right now if you want I can DM you the info


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 18, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> View attachment 4379580 Guess I wasn’t supposed to grow these as almost all died over the night. Never had this happen before. Not the breeders fault at all.


My sd s1s did the same i was heartbroken so i got sundae dough otw


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 18, 2019)

My prob was coco was packed in my solo cups to hard. Had to my drivers whole pack 2 but i got daily special and grape margy to flower out still.so im happy hopefully those daily drivers are dank for 150bucks..


----------



## Grower899 (Aug 18, 2019)

Sugarberry scone #5, only one I've tried so far. Tastes great, smells grapey, peppery, gassy. It's got a pretty good high to it. Gets a second run at least.



#3



#4


----------



## CalmAnSense (Aug 19, 2019)

I admit that I expected this from the SSH x AJ freebies, based off the underwhelming appearance of the seeds...looks like 2 out of 3 of mine are unstable throwaways. Third one looks great though, and will hopefully stay that way...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 19, 2019)

I have a ecsd bx that was mutant i just let it grow aftwr like a month or 6 weeks it just became normal .. it does have this weird leaf crinkle but it stinks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 19, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> I admit that I expected this from the SSH x AJ freebies, based off the underwhelming appearance of the seeds...looks like 2 out of 3 of mine are unstable throwaways. Third one looks great though, and will hopefully stay that way...
> 
> View attachment 4381838


Did you already toss the two? Because sometimes its those mutants that blow you away in flower.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Aug 19, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I have a ecsd bx that was mutant i just let it grow aftwr like a month or 6 weeks it just became normal .. it does have this weird leaf crinkle but it stinks


I’m limited in space for flowering in my tiny tent, so I have to remove some plants eventually and these are definitely the oddest looking ones. But you have gotten me curious as to how they might actually turn out. Would also be good experience for me as a grower. I’ll transplant them outdoors after they get a bit more size and see what happens.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Aug 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did you already toss the two? Because sometimes its those mutants that blow you away in flower.


I just read silverhazefiend’s and your post and put the brakes on my plan to toss them. Glad you both reminded me that nature can surprise! Yet another time RIU members stop me from being too hasty...


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 19, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> I just read silverhazefiend’s and your post and put the brakes on my plan to toss them. Glad you both reminded me that nature can surprise! Yet another time RIU members stop me from being too hasty...



Good thing someone stopped you. I have to agree. Mutants often give me the keeper I'm looking for... I hope you find one, good luck!

This brothers grimm apollo 11 started all sorts of wacked out in the first 5 to 6 weeks of veg I'd guess... looking like it may be one to hold onto... here's a couple shots of lowers today...
 
Looks and smells amazing... one I hope keeps the taste and the smell.... seems like it may be a quick finisher also for how sativa dominate it is...
Happy growing!

Edit: day 43 or 44 off top of my head... by 55 or 60 I bet the frost stacks on a bit more and swells up a bit more... cant wait!


----------



## CalmAnSense (Aug 19, 2019)

Diesel0889 said:


> Good thing someone stopped you. I have to agree. Mutants often give me the keeper I'm looking for... I hope you find one, good luck!
> 
> This brothers grimm apollo 11 started all sorts of wacked out in the first 5 to 6 weeks of veg I'd guess... looking like it may be one to hold onto... here's a couple shots of lowers today...
> View attachment 4382036 View attachment 4382039
> ...


That’s a gorgeous plant - those are some plump lowers! How cool that it started out gnarly and then totally hit its stride in flower. Pics like that will make sure I never give up on an ugly seedling again...

Thanks for the good vibes. Good luck with the last couple weeks with your Apollo 11!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 19, 2019)

Just opened up the pack of banana sundae I got and 10 seeds popped out shit 4$ a seed can’t beat that(got them when they were half off). definitely looking forward to what I can find in them. I’ll post pics of how the bbs and lemonessence are doing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 20, 2019)

Tomatillos . . . And Sundae strudel.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 21, 2019)

So here’s the lemonessence and BBS’s at day 31 of bloom there’s also a close-up of on of the BBS’s. Everything‘s doing pretty damn good except for the fact that it’s super crowded in there so I just can’t wait for this run to be over and start a new one and not make the rookie mistake I made again. I’m definitely going to do a SCROG set up in 7 gallon smart pots and only do six of them but I might do two BBS’s in some two and a half gallon pots just for some head stash depending on how they turn out. They do smell absolutely amazing, they smell like sweet blueberries with a little bit of cream and some funky musky earthiness which I absolutely love but hopefully the taste is right on par with how they’re smelling.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 23, 2019)

Tossed 2 daily special herms so far the other 1 had a flower i pluked and the other looked like its starting on lowest node im so dissapointed in rado rn my grap margys cookie dough sunday jeeves weed nap so many herms wow. No more rado seeds anymore im scared. No one else has these issues i have no leaks wtf


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 23, 2019)

My keepers have no issues growing in same room


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 23, 2019)

I ran tk91 in heat , under fed , thirsty etc and found no naners no balls 

Sometimes its not just a light leak it can but nutes feeding etc i always go light first round not to push em too hard some do the opposite 

I don't think pushing them hard to weed out herms is a good method u can be causing herms by doing just that


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 24, 2019)

Anyone have a smoke report for Sundae strudel? Thanks.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 24, 2019)

Hey y’all. Had to scrap that entire run. Here’s a pic of unreleased Peanutbutter Biscotti Sundae Cannarado of course. This is Day one for her/him. Also have some Fuzzy Pie, Vineyard Select, and a few others popping up as we speak.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 24, 2019)

So 10/10 germinated and popped(if you’re confused by there only being 9 cups is because this dummy put two in the same cup) of the banana sundae. For half off, 10 came in a 6 pack, and all of them germinating/popped out of the pack I’d have to say I’m one lucky sob. Now narrowing down just one or two keepers that has some loud banana creamy terps is going to be the hard part.


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 25, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Tossed 2 daily special herms so far the other 1 had a flower i pluked and the other looked like its starting on lowest node im so dissapointed in rado rn my grap margys cookie dough sunday jeeves weed nap so many herms wow. No more rado seeds anymore im scared. No one else has these issues i have no leaks wtf


Many herms are from being root bound
My Weednap is kicking ass


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 25, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Many herms are from being root bound
> My Weednap is kicking ass


thank you for finally saying it. lol. Grower error, not genetics. Not light leaks, not genetics, rootbound, sometimes even in cloth pots. It happens. Any idea on what is in his MACrib, is it mac x meatbreath? Still trying to find the parents of it, seen him mention it on IG.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 26, 2019)

Sundae driver 19, week 4 veg



Still working the lights up. At 60%. I need to flip soon. 70-75f 70%rh


----------



## dstroy (Aug 26, 2019)

The leaves are big which makes it kinda hard to weave without screwing them up, and the top leaves like to choke out the bottom seriously massive inside fans. My net holes are a little bigger than 3" square.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 27, 2019)

Nilla Wafer (Wedding Cake x Sundae Driver), a little over a week into 12/12. One pheno was vigorous in veg, with nice side branching, overall build and responded well to topping (first photo). While a second pheno was a bit of a runt, terribly slow in veg, and grew like a bean pole, with very little side branching. They seem to be keeping up with each other since flip. Looking forward to see how they finish and compare to each other.


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 27, 2019)

anyone have issues germing Trifi sundae? 1 for 5 so far


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 27, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Sundae driver 19, week 4 veg
> 
> View attachment 4385273
> 
> Still working the lights up. At 60%. I need to flip soon. 70-75f 70%rh


Were your leaves goofy on the clone and she then grew out of it? Hoping mine slowly transitions out of it as I continue to baby her.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 28, 2019)

Sugar Rush by Cannarado and Clearwater Buds also have Fuzzy Pie , Vineyard Select , and Peanutbutter Biscotti Sundae going now. Looking good so far.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 28, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Were your leaves goofy on the clone and she then grew out of it? Hoping mine slowly transitions out of it as I continue to baby her.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 28, 2019)

Just thinking I’ll have to wait for her to grow out of it. Once she gets a little bigger and eats through some nitrogen...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 28, 2019)

I have all my veg plants on 24 hour .. I’ll post a pic of the mutant ecsd bx later

I’m bummed popped 6 seeds 

And only 3 are alive now. 
1 dampend off
1 popped and grew vigorously then just stopped 
1 white seed never pooped 

Good news is I got extra 3 or 4 in total cause rado does extras but I really wanted to see what was in the grape dog d .. I’m down to 1 now but I’m gonna pop more after this run 

Random: I don’t care what all these breeders say herms have more vigor and will to live than chemically induce s1s .. all of my bag seeds pop but no matter what the expensive ones always find a way to die 

I have some gelato 41 and it had some seeds a handful .. those seeds are sprouted and as big as the rado ones... nature’s s1s might have a tendency to herm idk but the vigor is better than the induced ones


----------



## dstroy (Aug 29, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Just thinking I’ll have to wait for her to grow out of it. Once she gets a little bigger and eats through some nitrogen...
> View attachment 4386580


Sundae driver day 2 12/12
 

I’m feeding 1.2-1.6EC, my lights are 560w cxb3590 at about 30” at 65%


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 30, 2019)

Each pack of sugarberryscone must have a mutant i have 1 as well out of 6 plants


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 30, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I have all my veg plants on 24 hour .. I’ll post a pic of the mutant ecsd bx later
> 
> I’m bummed popped 6 seeds
> 
> ...


I think its all hit or miss some strains are babies.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 31, 2019)

Here’s a pic of Fuzzy Pie (fuzzy navel x grape pie) about 8 days above surface. Bred by Cannarado grown by @Officialoracle420 @oracle_organics


----------



## tman42 (Sep 1, 2019)

Sticky Sundae #3 day 20 of 12/12 under my new LED light setup from @whytewidow , plants are loving this new light.


----------



## tman42 (Sep 2, 2019)

Nila Wafer #2 day 23 of 12/12, loving the new LED lights!


----------



## tman42 (Sep 2, 2019)

Kitchen Sink day 24 of 12/12 under my new LED setup by @whytewidow These plants are looking so good under these LED's this round.


----------



## tman42 (Sep 2, 2019)

Nila Wafer #1 day 24 of 12/12


----------



## Grower899 (Sep 3, 2019)

Cherry on top. Smell is pretty complex. Maybe sweet pine, but pine isnt quite it. Flavor is really nice, tastes similar to the smell but sweeter. High is pretty good.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 3, 2019)

Nice plants man. Looks like a good yeild. My two remaining dailys look fine.no sacs,grape margy looks caked as hell would post but my pics wouldnt do justice. Low to med yeild though looks like cookies and cream


----------



## Grower899 (Sep 4, 2019)

Grape sundae. Smells like sweet grape jelly, tastes very similar.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 5, 2019)

Sundae Strudel. Looks like this one is going to push into October


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 5, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> Grape sundae. Smells like sweet grape jelly, tastes very similar.
> 
> View attachment 4389411


Amazing!!! I can just imagine that with a cup of coffee in the morning


----------



## Grower899 (Sep 5, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Amazing!!! I can just imagine that with a cup of coffee in the morning


Thanks man. Yeah its very flavorful, super sweet. Although I drink my coffee sweet they still go great together.


----------



## psychadelibud (Sep 6, 2019)

Hey guys... short on time atm and cannot go into great detail and explanation but... I just popped a ton of the recent birthday cake crosses.. a little late getting around to it as life has been crazy lately. 

I want to know if anyone else has ran or is running some of rados BC crosses.. How does rados cake yield? How is the potency? I have been on a greenpoint kick for over 2 years now, some of the highest yielding, potent and most stable strains I have ever ran has came from Gu~... I did run rados orange cheddar my last run and it was awesome, a few phenos sort of yielded low but amazing smoke and terps nonetheless. 

Any and all info is very welcome! Thanks..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 6, 2019)

This is my favorite of the two blueberry sundae’s she smells absolutely amazing just like sweet artificial blueberry candy with a little bit of cream. She’s going to start getting flushed here soon and I can’t wait for the chop. Not the biggest yielder, was pretty slow in veg(especially her sister), and barely stretched at all but I definitely plan on keeping her around for head stash. In my opinion this would be a good strain for SOG, her sister is a lot shorter, and if it did stretch it wasn’t very noticeable. She smells more earthy, musky, skunky, creamy, and is definitely more indica dominant than her sister and even though she’s the shortest plant in the tent she has the thickest stalk it’s like a damn tree trunk. As far as the lemonessence goes she’s doing pretty damn good but she definitely looks like she’s going to be in the 70 day range as far as harvest goes and her smell completely changed up she’s starting to smell like sweet peaches with hints of pine and lemon. I’ll post pics of her once I harvest her because there’s no way I can fit her in one picture. In my opinion the lemonessence would do extremely well in a SCROG set up(at least this pheno) but to be honest I don’t know if I’m going to keep her around due to her flowering time being in the 70 day range. I might end up looking for a shorter flowering pheno in the other two packs I have.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 6, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> This is my favorite of the two blueberry sundae’s she smells absolutely amazing just like sweet artificial blueberry candy with a little bit of cream. She’s going to start getting flushed here soon and I can’t wait for the chop. Not the biggest yielder, was pretty slow in veg(especially her sister), and barely stretched at all but I definitely plan on keeping her around for head stash. In my opinion this would be a good strain for SOG, her sister is a lot shorter, and if it did stretch it wasn’t very noticeable. She smells more earthy, musky, skunky, creamy, and is definitely more indica dominant than her sister and even though she’s the shortest plant in the tent she has the thickest stalk it’s like a damn tree trunk. As far as the lemonessence goes she’s doing pretty damn good but she definitely looks like she’s going to be in the 70 day range as far as harvest goes and her smell completely changed up she’s starting to smell like sweet peaches with hints of pine and lemon. I’ll post pics of her once I harvest her because there’s no way I can fit her in one picture. In my opinion the lemonessence would do extremely well in a SCROG set up(at least this pheno) but to be honest I don’t know if I’m going to keep her around due to her flowering time being in the 70 day range. I might end up looking for a shorter flowering pheno in the other two packs I have.


You may be able to shorten the flowering period by tweaking your nutrient schedule.


----------



## tman42 (Sep 6, 2019)

Sticky Sundae #3 day 28 of 12/12


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 7, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> You may be able to shorten the flowering period by tweaking your nutrient schedule.


True, how so? The bloom nutes I use has 0 nitrogen and I only give it calmag every two weeks?


----------



## CalmAnSense (Sep 7, 2019)

Two very different Super Silver Haze x Apple Juice freebies...

One on the left was just topped and lightly trimmed four days ago, and is growing out super healthy and happy. Got some beautiful, big fan leaves. The mutant on the right may be growing super slowly, but props to it for shaking off its mutant growth and growing normal leaves now. It’s earned the right to grow up.

 

Glad the RIU crew convinced me not to toss the mutant seedlings - I’m digging watching Nature sort itself out. There is another even smaller mutant, but it’s outside now due to space, and still trying to get itself together...


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 7, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, how so? The bloom nutes I use has 0 nitrogen and I only give it calmag every two weeks?


Start your bloom nutrients a week or so before the flip.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 8, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Start your bloom nutrients a week or so before the flip.


True I’ve never tried that before, I’ll have to give it a try for the next run of the lemonessence I do


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 9, 2019)

Mostly cannarado genetics fuzzy pie, peanutbutter sundae biscotti, & sugar Rush. All got new shoes and doing great.


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 9, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Mostly cannarado genetics fuzzy pie, peanutbutter sundae biscotti, & sugar Rush. All got new shoes and doing great. View attachment 4391870


is that a 5x3 tent?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 9, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> is that a 5x3 tent?


That’s a 4x2 

They also make a 2.5 x 5


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 9, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> That’s a 4x2
> 
> They also make a 2.5 x 5


What size are the pots?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 9, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> What size are the pots?


Lol idk just be looks I’d say a gallon or half gallon


----------



## dstroy (Sep 9, 2019)

Sundae driver #19 day 14 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Sep 10, 2019)

Nila Wafer #2 (non stretchy pheno) day 31 of 12/12


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 10, 2019)

look what I finally found...marmalade. only cost a kidney and next born child.


----------



## tman42 (Sep 13, 2019)

Sticky Sundae #3 day 34 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Sep 13, 2019)

Kitchen Sink day 34 of 12/12


----------



## terpnasty (Sep 13, 2019)

Looking good Tman! Them ladies a looking very healthy. Can't wait to see what they look like in a couple weeks.


----------



## tman42 (Sep 13, 2019)

terpnasty said:


> Looking good Tman! Them ladies a looking very healthy. Can't wait to see what they look like in a couple weeks.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 13, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Kitchen Sink day 34 of 12/12
> View attachment 4393785 View attachment 4393786 View attachment 4393787 View attachment 4393788


Damn man absolutely slaying it, they both look absolutely lovely and frosty as hell. What kind of terps are you getting out of them?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 15, 2019)

Peanutbutter Biscotti Sundae outdoor taking off great.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 15, 2019)

New tent on the way to make some more room. I’ll put all the fems in the new tent (4x4) and flower them soon under new diy led (Samsung HinFlux L09) and sex the rest in the small tent. All coming together now finally. THEN THEYLL BE DRIED AMD CURED PROPERLY AND SHARED WITH EVERYONE BUT TERPNASTY


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 16, 2019)

Why did he post the same exact pic from sep 9th a week later ? Lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 16, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Why did he post the same exact pic from sep 9th a week later ? Lol


Mistake


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 16, 2019)

This is how beautiful the marmalade is. I didn’t grow her before but I’m about to. Can’t wait to grow my favorite cannarado strain in my own garden.


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2019)

Both of you need to drop your high school drama 
Take it elsewhere not my forum


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 16, 2019)

sunni said:


> Both of you need to drop your high school drama
> Take it elsewhere not my forum


Thank you and I apologize.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 17, 2019)

So against better judgment I ordered 2 packs of Blue Lime Sundae(Blue Lime Pie- SinCity seeds x SD) pretty excited for these, hoping to find a nice KLP dom pheno. As for the other ladies just started flushing everything except for the lemonessence she has a couple weeks left. Can’t wait to harvest everything to get to taste everything especially the one BBS pheno, she smells absolutely amazing reminds me of the old school Blueberry.


----------



## tman42 (Sep 17, 2019)

Nila Wafer #2 (short pheno) at day 38 of 12/12 under the new LED setup by @whytewidow


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 18, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> So against better judgment I ordered 2 packs of Blue Lime Sundae(Blue Lime Pie- SinCity seeds x SD) pretty excited for these, hoping to find a nice KLP dom pheno. As for the other ladies just started flushing everything except for the lemonessence she has a couple weeks left. Can’t wait to harvest everything to get to taste everything especially the one BBS pheno, she smells absolutely amazing reminds me of the old school Blueberry.





tman42 said:


> Nila Wafer #2 (short pheno) at day 38 of 12/12 under the new LED setup by @whytewidow
> View attachment 4396128 View attachment 4396129


WOW


----------



## Piffington69 (Sep 18, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Nila Wafer #2 (short pheno) at day 38 of 12/12 under the new LED setup by @whytewidow


Looking dank, what differences have you noticed under the led strips?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 19, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Nila Wafer #2 (short pheno) at day 38 of 12/12 under the new LED setup by @whytewidow
> View attachment 4396128 View attachment 4396129


What kinda lights did you get? I’ve talked to him about some different options but can’t decide.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 19, 2019)

New 4x4 all set up and all the lil ones are very happy in they’re new home.


----------



## tman42 (Sep 19, 2019)

Piffington69 said:


> Looking dank, what differences have you noticed under the led strips?


In veg I noticed that I had way more side branching then I have ever had (one plant I have grown for a few years so I am familiar with it) and the overall growth was very healthy. In flower I have noticed that the resin started a little earlier and so far they look like they are all going to be dense as fuck and pretty good sized. Some plants have nugs farther down then I have had with my HIDs in the past also. Can't wait to see how everything finishes out.


----------



## tman42 (Sep 19, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What kinda lights did you get? I’ve talked to him about some different options but can’t decide.


The description from the man himself "60 strips. Mixed spectrum. 2700k, 3500k, 5000k strips. It will have 7,616 diodes total. 4 drivers. And will can be expanded up to 2,880w using the same amount of strips. By just adding two extra drivers. These diodes are gonna be driven extremely soft. For the best efficiency. So soft in fact adding the two extra drivers and pushing it to 2880w it will still be very efficient. Using legit heatsinks. Full wifi control from his phone at all times. "

So far it is kicking ass. Should be getting my next light within the next week I hope. That will take place of my last HID light.


----------



## tman42 (Sep 19, 2019)

Nila Wafer #1 day 41 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Sep 19, 2019)

Kitchen Sink day 41 of 12/12


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2019)

I think I just got cavities in my eyes!


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 20, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> View attachment 4396735 New 4x4 all set up and all the lil ones are very happy in they’re new home.


What Led's are those 2 of them look like HLG QB 96 Elites V2 's but the 2nd & 4th have the wrong heat sinks to be QB 96's what are they if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 20, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> What Led's are those 2 of them look like HLG QB 96 Elites V2 's but the 2nd & 4th have the wrong heat sinks to be QB 96's what are they if you don't mind me asking ?


They’re V3 Blue Chilled pucks


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 20, 2019)

So just noticed that one of the BBS’s hermed on her inner growth on the lower branches and I didn’t notice it until now when I started to see seeds forming. Entirely my fault due to a light leak but to be honest it’s kind of a blessing in disguise do to me only having one more pack of them left and no more are available, now I have some S1’s of her. The pheno that hermed was more Indica dominant and didn’t have that loud blueberry smell her sister had, this one has more of a musky earthy kind of like Afghan smell to it. A couple seeds we’re ready to be harvested so I took those and I’m gonna let them dry out and see what I can find once the rest finish ripening up. I’m just gonna chop the tops of her then put her outside and let the rest of the seeds finish.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 20, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> They’re V3 Blue Chilled pucks


Thanks what i thought or Cree's but seeing i'm not a professional Led expert i had to ask .


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Sep 21, 2019)

Just bought a pack of kitchen sink, wanted sumink stinky dank,was a choice between that or uber which is chemdawg d x sundae driver, but a couple pics n grows here helped my decision well done on them they look great, gonna soak mine asap and hopefully find sumink nice too


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 21, 2019)

I snaged the last hi chew


----------



## Florere (Sep 22, 2019)

Don’t want to bash Cannarado because I like his stuff and found some nice keepers. But i found In almost all packs I tried a couple nanners. That was the gelato x sundae, nila waffer, lemon essences, and the sundae driver regular.
Am I really the only one? 

I have to say I give them stress


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 22, 2019)

Tbh most fems can be unstable and herm from a little bit of stress, one of my blueberry sundae’s hermed but that was only on the lowers that had some light leakage hitting them. I’m going to fix that problem and try running them from clone and see if it was my fault(most likely it was) or if it was due to genetics. I haven’t seen any nanners on the lemonessence yet and I made sure to check her thoroughly after seeing some on the blueberry sundae. She won’t be ready for the chop for at least another week and a half to two weeks. Both of the blueberry sundae’s got the chop last night and I’m pretty happy with the results other than the one that did Herm. They both have ridiculously dense nugs that are absolutely covered in frost, one has more of the artificial blueberry candy smell while the other has more of a musky, earthy, skunky funk with a nice creamy blueberry back end. I’ll post some pics once they’re dry and ready to be trimmed.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 22, 2019)

For the blueberry that threw out some nanners I just chopped the tops and I’m going to throw her outside and let the seeds finish ripening so that way I can have some S1s. I’ll just have to make sure I keep an eye on those like a hawk when I do pop them and if they germinate.


----------



## tman42 (Sep 22, 2019)

Florere said:


> Don’t want to bash Cannarado because I like his stuff and found some nice keepers. But i found In almost all packs I tried a couple nanners. That was the gelato x sundae, nila waffer, lemon essences, and the sundae driver regular.
> Am I really the only one?
> 
> I have to say I give them stress


I have not had any problems with nanners on any of the Cannarado stuff I have run so far.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 22, 2019)

Florere said:


> Don’t want to bash Cannarado because I like his stuff and found some nice keepers. But i found In almost all packs I tried a couple nanners. That was the gelato x sundae, nila waffer, lemon essences, and the sundae driver regular.
> Am I really the only one?
> 
> I have to say I give them stress


Its grower error u didnt know? Radogear poly poly herms no.... Gotta dig thru to the gold end of story u win some u lose most lol


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 22, 2019)

tman42 said:


> I have not had any problems with nanners on any of the Cannarado stuff I have run so far.


cough....cough.....


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 23, 2019)

tman42 said:


> I have not had any problems with nanners on any of the Cannarado stuff I have run so far.


Have you ran any of his Sticky Sundae? Want to get that or Kitchen Sink but kinda leaning towards the Sticky Sundae because GG4 alone is fire af and paired with his SD seems like there would be some serious heaters coming out of those packs.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 23, 2019)

Kitchen Sink will bring the funk with GMO...both will be good, but I’d vote KS


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 23, 2019)

I have a banana sundae going still tiny though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 23, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> I have a banana sundae going still tiny though.


Same I got a whole pack of banana sundae that I popped all ten germinated and popped, one kind of got fried and died. One looks like it was starting to get fried but is starting to bounce back but 10 came in a six pack, so eight still doing extremely well is a win in my book. Now y’all are making me second-guess myself on which one I should choose. I already have a lot of packs of GMO crosses, maybe I’ll get one of each or just grab the two Sticky Sundae’s that are left before they’re gone and then grab two packs of Kitchen Sink when I get paid.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 23, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Same I got a whole pack of banana sundae that I popped all ten germinated and popped, one kind of got fried and died. One looks like it was starting to get fried but is starting to bounce back but 10 came in a six pack, so eight still doing extremely well is a win in my book. Now y’all are making me second-guess myself on which one I should choose. I already have a lot of packs of GMO crosses, maybe I’ll get one of each or just grab the two Sticky Sundae’s that are left before they’re gone and then grab two packs of Kitchen Sink when I get paid.


I had 4 going last round but they all got mites so i killed em  I got like 10 too so down to 5 left I just popped one this time. Post pics when they're flowering if you could


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 23, 2019)

Sundae Strudel . . . A little banged up from the hail but hanging in there!


----------



## tman42 (Sep 23, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Have you ran any of his Sticky Sundae? Want to get that or Kitchen Sink but kinda leaning towards the Sticky Sundae because GG4 alone is fire af and paired with his SD seems like there would be some serious heaters coming out of those packs.


Sticky Sundae day 45 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Sep 23, 2019)

Nila Wafer #2 day 45 of 12/12


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 23, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Sticky Sundae day 45 of 12/12View attachment 4399104 View attachment 4399105


 Damn they both look amazing I really want the Nila wafer but those are long gone. I got some Terp Town(Wedding Pie x Birthday Cake) so hopefully I find some heaters out of those, I even have some Grape Cake(Wedding Pie x Wedding Cake) from seed junky so hopefully I find a nice WC dom male to play around with to hit some of the SD(F1s and F2s) regs and try to make my own version of Nila Wafer.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 23, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> I had 4 going last round but they all got mites so i killed em  I got like 10 too so down to 5 left I just popped one this time. Post pics when they're flowering if you could


Will do I just popped them recently with a pack of something else from another breeder so I’m going to be picky af with the pheno’s I move forward with. On a side note the BBS hanging are straight stanking like hell but in a good way. One smells like straight blueberry taffy while the other is starting to smell more like blueberries but with a pungent burning tire/skunky funk. I’m probably going to run them again, I’m definitely running the sweeter pheno again because they’d make some straight killer rosin.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 23, 2019)

2 packs left 
http://gandlapparel.com/product/nila-wafer-cannarado-genetics/


Nate Dogg said:


> Damn they both look amazing I really want the Nila wafer but those are long gone. I got some Terp Town(Wedding Pie x Birthday Cake) so hopefully I find some heaters out of those, I even have some Grape Cake(Wedding Pie x Wedding Cake) from seed junky so hopefully I find a nice WC dom male to play around with to hit some of the SD(F1s and F2s) regs and try to make my own version of Nila Wafer.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 24, 2019)

I’m still interested in growing some Canna. I don’t see the ones I wanted to try on the site anymore, like SD and Kitchen Sink. 
I am mainly a Bodhi grower- anyone interested in trading some Cannarado for some Bodhi crosses?


----------



## Apalchen (Sep 24, 2019)

Got an order of kitchen sink on the way, anybody that had grown it have any tips on it. Did anyone experience any bananas on it? I always run seeds under cmh in a tent anyways so don't have to worry as much about hitting my other stuff.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Sep 24, 2019)

Mash of cherry pie, chem, forum cookies and OG. I'd amazed if you _didnt _get some issues of that sort...Comes with the territory. Cannarado is a great breeder though, im sure itll be pretty clean.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 24, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I’m still interested in growing some Canna. I don’t see the ones I wanted to try on the site anymore, like SD and Kitchen Sink.
> I am mainly a Bodhi grower- anyone interested in trading some Cannarado for some Bodhi crosses?


I believe you can find some Kitchen Sink packs on horror seeds and Neptune seed bank there’s nothing I’d really want to part ways with at the moment.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 24, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I believe you can find some Kitchen Sink packs on horror seeds and Neptune seed bank there’s nothing I’d really want to part ways with at the moment.


Thanks for the reply. All I know is I need some Rado!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 24, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Thanks for the reply. All I know is I need some Rado!


Np I don’t have Kitchen Sink but what kind of Bodhi packs would you be willing to part with I do have two packs of SD f1 regs and SD f2 regs. I also have a pack of blueberry sundae and banana sundae as well as two packs of lemonessence I might be willing to part with one of them


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 24, 2019)

As much as it pains me to say this I’m going to hold off on the Sticky Sundae and the Kitchen Sink and save my money because Harrypalms is doing a limited drop of Grape MTN(Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher x Trop Cookies MTN Trop cut) and also Grape Cream Cake(Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher x Ice Cream Cake). I’m definitely interested in the Grape Cream Cake, he said the male that was used was heavily Grape Pie dominant and the pictures and videos he posted of the people testing it looked absolutely amazing. I know this is a Rado forum so feel free to delete this if need be but, I’ve been highly interested in getting a good cut or cross of Ice Cream Cake and this one definitely looks like the one I’d want.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 24, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Np I don’t have Kitchen Sink but what kind of Bodhi packs would you be willing to part with I do have two packs of SD f1 regs and SD f2 regs. I also have a pack of blueberry sundae and banana sundae as well as two packs of lemonessence I might be willing to part with one of them


I'll DM you. I'd love to trade


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 24, 2019)

I might be interested in that as f2 I have f1s but still 

On another note I have about a week or two old 
2x grape dog 
1x valley Sunday 
3x herb 

I lost like 4 sprouts to rapid rooters on my behalf I really wanted those too .. I ordered a pack of Terp town also but I have the wedding cake cut now so I’m gonna lay off the crosses


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 24, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I might be interested in that as f2 I have f1s but still
> 
> On another note I have about a week or two old
> 2x grape dog
> ...


 True that isn’t herb purple punch x birthday cake? Nice I’ve always wanted to get my hands on a wedding cake cut I know she puts out some straight fire and also is a heavy yielder that’s why I got a pack of the Grape Cake and also almost pulled the trigger on getting some of the Wedding Cake f4s. Since a lot of people want to trade for the SD f1s and f2s what I might do is pop a pack of each see if I can find a nice stud and a nice female and just give out the beans I make for free. That way no one has to give up any of their prized packs and I don’t have to give up any of mine


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 24, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that isn’t herb purple punch x birthday cake? Nice I’ve always wanted to get my hands on a wedding cake cut I know she puts out some straight fire and also is a heavy yielder that’s why I got a pack of the Grape Cake and also almost pulled the trigger on getting some of the Wedding Cake f4s. Since a lot of people want to trade for the SD f1s and f2s what I might do is pop a pack of each see if I can find a nice stud and a nice female and just give out the beans I make for free. That way no one has to give up any of their prized packs and I don’t have to give up any of mine


Smart move...pop those f1s and make your own f2s


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 24, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that isn’t herb purple punch x birthday cake? Nice I’ve always wanted to get my hands on a wedding cake cut I know she puts out some straight fire and also is a heavy yielder that’s why I got a pack of the Grape Cake and also almost pulled the trigger on getting some of the Wedding Cake f4s. Since a lot of people want to trade for the SD f1s and f2s what I might do is pop a pack of each see if I can find a nice stud and a nice female and just give out the beans I make for free. That way no one has to give up any of their prized packs and I don’t have to give up any of mine


Yea it’s the pp x cake I figured that has to be fire he did a drop of pp x grape pie regs I’m tryna get those by next week 

I’m tryna be consistent bc I have limited space so I’m doing them as groups and that way I can make crosses so the pp x grape pie regs can hit the herb females that should be fire .. so I have to get them by next week 

I have the fpog clone (not flowered yet) so I can do some things with those sd f2 or 3s .. I plan on gifting most of the crosses out but I’m not tryna make some bunk ass shit I want people to be excited about the parents .. only ones I’m gonna keep is the ones I plan to make my own or work on


----------



## CalmAnSense (Sep 25, 2019)

Rado freebie SSH x Apple Juice after 4 weeks veg and a few days of 12/12. The other two mutants both showed male so had to be tossed, unfortunately. But this one’s definitely a lass who’s growing sturdy and purty...


----------



## BrewerT (Sep 25, 2019)

Big Props to Team Cannarado! Reached out to them and got the upmost welcome and satisfaction. Amazing genetics and backed by loyal, humble and passionate cannabis lovers. Thanks again and I cant wait to crack some more frost monsters!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 25, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> 2 packs left
> http://gandlapparel.com/product/nila-wafer-cannarado-genetics/


Is glo reliable heard sum shit?


----------



## dstroy (Sep 25, 2019)

Sundae driver 19, day 30 12/12


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 25, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Sundae driver 19, day 30 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4399950 View attachment 4399951


Can I get an up skirt shot? How much are you defoliating under the canopy? All the way?


----------



## dstroy (Sep 26, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Can I get an up skirt shot? How much are you defoliating under the canopy? All the way?


I try to keep an 18" section of minimal trimming, and leave all the outer fans.

 

this is from a week ago


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 26, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I try to keep an 18" section of minimal trimming, and leave all the outer fans.
> 
> View attachment 4400106
> 
> this is from a week ago


Thank you very much. Are you dropping another eventually to support the tops?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 26, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Smart move...pop those f1s and make your own f2s


So I’m going to take chronicwonders advice and I’m going to make my own f2s and f3s. I appreciate everyone’s trade offers but these are my most prized packs in my vault. What I will do though is once I make my own F2s and F3’s, I’ll be more than happy to hook people up with some freebies of them so hopefully they can find something they like. I’ll keep everyone posted once I pop them, my progress with them, and once they’re ready I’ll let everyone know.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 26, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Is glo reliable heard sum shit?


I've heard "some shit" too but have made several orders and gotten them no problem... and cheaper than pretty much anywhere else


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 26, 2019)

A lower nug of one of the blueberry sundae’s trimmed up looking frosty as fuck. This is what I like to call the burning tire pheno because she just reeks of sweet blueberries but has a super loud musky burning tire skunk funk to it. She grew super short and stocky(her trunk was thicker than everything in the tent even plants 3x her size), grew super slow in veg, didn’t stretch barely at all once I flipped, and didn’t yield too well(yield is probably my fault due to the light leak causing her to herm) but with all that being said I can guarantee you she’ll be an indica lovers wet dream. Guess I’ll find out tonight when I sample her before she gets jarred up. She’ll get one more run from clone along with her sister. The light leak problems will be fixed and she’ll be way more dialed in now that I know she’s kind of a light feeder and then I’ll have a really good idea on which cut is going to be kept even though right now I’m leaning more towards keeping her sister. Speaking of her sister the second picture is a lower nug trimmed up of what I like to call the taffy pheno this one smells like straight creamy blueberry Laffey taffy but also with hints of some candy Grape alot more sweeter and a lot less musky then her sister.


----------



## tman42 (Sep 26, 2019)

Nila Wafer #1 day 48 of 12/12


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Sep 26, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Nila Wafer #1 day 48 of 12/12
> View attachment 4400436 View attachment 4400437 View attachment 4400438


Killin' it, bro!


----------



## tman42 (Sep 26, 2019)

Kitchen Sink day 48 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Sep 26, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Killin' it, bro!


Thank you!


----------



## Joedank (Sep 26, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Thank you!


Plants look great what’s your led setup?


----------



## tman42 (Sep 26, 2019)

Joedank said:


> Plants look great what’s your led setup?


Thank you. 1920 watts, 60 strips. Mixed spectrum, 2700k, 3500k, 5000k strips. It has 7,616 diodes total. 4 drivers. And can be expanded up to 2,880w using the same amount of strips and just adding two extra drivers.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 26, 2019)

Now that’s a impressive led grow 

What kinda heat u seen from those ?


----------



## tman42 (Sep 26, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Now that’s a impressive led grow
> 
> What kinda heat u seen from those ?


Thank you! It is sitting at about 84 degrees in the tent with exhaust running.


----------



## Tstat (Sep 28, 2019)

I just completed a seed trade for some nice Rado type stuff. I'd still like to trade for SD and her crosses. I have a few really nice Pleiadian Love Nest crosses and some other Bodhi if anyone is interested. 
Winter is coming, and for me that means popping beans and finding keepers!

*Pleiadian love nest (vietnamese x kashmir)*
_Back in Feb 2018, Bodhi released a limited run of his Supernatural Selections. PLN was one of the selections and immediately__ sold out. It was crossed with Bodhi's Silver Mt. and Dream Lotus, as well as Cool Creak GSC._


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 1, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> I've heard "some shit" too but have made several orders and gotten them no problem... and cheaper than pretty much anywhere else


Alright ordering some daily grape and maybe birthday pie thanks


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 1, 2019)

The grape margy dried to this week looks top notch one keeper outta the pack but definitely a keeper. Looks completely covered big bulbous calyxes. dusted super sticky crystals that stick to the bag it's got a slight piney sweet smell which lingers. Im happy and my 3 daily special phenos look great finally I get to decide between multi phenos. 2 look foxtaily/ chem. But one looks nice and tight I got a good feeling about that one. Wish my camera did justice to cannas work just gotta take my word.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 2, 2019)

And finally everything is ready to run. 3 5 gals in LOS V3 no till, 3 3 gals with same soil but will be more of a super soil instead of LOS. And I’ll hunt all others in lil 1 gals. for a good run.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 2, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> The grape margy dried to this week looks top notch one keeper outta the pack but definitely a keeper. Looks completely covered big bulbous calyxes. dusted super sticky crystals that stick to the bag it's got a slight piney sweet smell which lingers. Im happy and my 3 daily special phenos look great finally I get to decide between multi phenos. 2 look foxtaily/ chem. But one looks nice and tight I got a good feeling about that one. Wish my camera did justice to cannas work just gotta take my word.


Nice, the genetics of Frozen Margy sounds like some serious fire. I can’t wait to pop my Gelato Margy’s, Drunken Monkey(Bananimal Cookies x Frozen Margy) , and Frozen Margy F2s. Sounds like there’s gonna be a lot of OG gassy/chemmy funk coming out of those crosses, also some added potency to the Gelato33 and Bananimal Cookies, and the F2s might be fun to play around with if I find a nice stud.


----------



## BrewerT (Oct 2, 2019)

@XbrPete Smoked me into a coma this weekend. Had some fire Vanilla Wafer & Kitchen Sink Rosin Diamonds . Terps on Terps on Terps!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 2, 2019)

Has anyone here ran any of Rado‘s special occasion or one night stand? I want a good wedding cake cross from Rado just having a hard time picking which one. Nilla Wafer would be my preferred choice but at all the seed banks I use they’re sold out. I guess I do technically already have some more of a wedding cake cross from Rado(Terp Town{Wedding Pie x Birthday Cake}) but to be honest I’m kind of leaning towards the one night stand due to cherry pie and it’s crosses having high hermaphrodite tendencies.


----------



## tman42 (Oct 2, 2019)

Nilla Wafer #2 (short pheno) day 53 of 12/12


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 2, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Nilla Wafer #2 (short pheno) day 53 of 12/12
> View attachment 4402585View attachment 4402586


She looks like she’s going to be hella easy to trim and those lower buds look like some straight dense ass tennis balls. Awesome work man


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 2, 2019)

Nilla Wafer at 47 days of 12/12


----------



## BrewerT (Oct 3, 2019)

On Deck....Just Started ; 

*Cannarado*
20X --Daily Grape-- ( Grape Pie X Daily Driver)
12X --Terp Titties-- ( Thin Mint Cookies X Doho)
6X ( Pyxy Styx X Doho) 

*BrewerT*
6X--Daily Prayer--( Daily Grape X Jesus OG )
6X-- Handle Barz--( (Terp Titties X Biker Kush)
12X-- Hot Hands-- ( Terp Titties X Jinx's 9# Hammer) 
6X-- YEET -- ( Thin Mint Cookies X Doho) X Karma's White OG 

All beans in for a 24hr swim then into Light Warrior under a array of Cree CXb3590's. Post pics once we have germination.


----------



## tman42 (Oct 3, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> She looks like she’s going to be hella easy to trim and those lower buds look like some straight dense ass tennis balls. Awesome work man


Thanks man!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 3, 2019)

So my banana sundae seedlings are doing really well some are starting to show some heavy sativa dominant traits, some are looking like you’re typical OG hybrids, and others have more indica dominant traits. Three look like like they’re heavily sativa dominant with super thin and long serrated leaves, three have that classic OG look, and the other two look a lot more indica dominant. Not gonna lie it’s going to be exciting to sift through these and see what I find. Hopefully I can find two keepers out of these, I’m looking for one that has some insane banana terps and one that has the best traits from each parent


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 4, 2019)

Hallelujah goddamn it’s like Rado and his team are fucking mind readers, I wanted a good wedding cake cross and it just dropped in my lap for free. Not to mention I got the two packs of Blue lime sundae I ordered and another pack of freebies of thin mint cookies x DoHo. Wedding cake x DoHo should be some serious fire hopefully I find a lovely pheno and to be honest I wouldn’t even be mad if I found a nice male to be able to hit the Terp Town with or even the grape cake from seedjunky. First I really wanted a cross of the sour strawberry kush and some freebies of those dropped in my lap and now the WC.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 4, 2019)

Also on a sidenote the blueberry sundae that turned into a herm, I thought I had got she/he out of the tent in time so she didn’t pollinate anything and also she wasn’t by any of the fans so I thought the pollen wouldn’t spread. I was wrong but I do have to say I’m pleasantly wrong, I found four seeds in the rainbow driver(Sundae Driver x Zkittlez{Archives version of Daily Driver}) so it looks like I accidentally created some blueberry sundae fem crosses and some S1s. I am super stoked for them but I only found four in the rainbow drivers but it’ll be fun to see what I find out of them. I found three blueberry sundae S1s so far but there still some more ripening up.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 4, 2019)

There’s a guy on ig using the doho line already I forgot what seed company name he used but for sure it’s rados thin mint x doho Might be crap idk but he’s selling seeds


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 4, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> There’s a guy on ig using the doho line already I forgot what seed company name he used but for sure it’s rados thin mint x doho Might be crap idk but he’s selling seeds


True that, right now I’m saving up and keeping my trigger finger ready for Harrypalms drop. I appreciate the heads up though.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 4, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, right now I’m saving up and keeping my trigger finger ready for Harrypalms drop. I appreciate the heads up though.


Harry palms has a new drop ? 
I almost bought some last week but none really really made me say I have to have it .. was gonna get gmo x white og .. but I can get the gmo cut


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 6, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Harry palms has a new drop ?
> I almost bought some last week but none really really made me say I have to have it .. was gonna get gmo x white og .. but I can get the gmo cut


Yeah he’s calling it Troptober and he’s dropping some MTN Trop crosses as well as the Grape Cream Cake which I’m saving up for (Ice Cream Cake x Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher{Grape Pie dom male} and it sounds like some straight heaters is going to come out of those packs. I’ve seen some pictures of the people that have tested it out for him and the keeper pheno’s they have found look absolutely amazing.


----------



## TEHILLAH (Oct 8, 2019)

Hey fam if anyone is down for trades i got some bodhi packs to trade if anybody is down. Would love a try the gear. 
Shalum


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 8, 2019)

Day 1 of flower


----------



## Blue Pirate (Oct 9, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Nila Wafer #1 day 48 of 12/12
> View attachment 4400436 View attachment 4400437 View attachment 4400438


Looks like Smugglers Notch in December.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 9, 2019)

3 herb - purple punch x birthday cake
1 grape dog - chem d x grape pie
1 valley sundae - sfv x driver 

Black bag is wedding cake clone finally taking off


----------



## psychadelibud (Oct 9, 2019)

Here is what I have going on right now, mostly Cannarado Genetics...

Specifically from Cannarado in this bunch, I have...

Herb (purple punch x bday cake)
Terp town (bday cake x wedding pie pyxy stixx cut)
Bundy (bday cake x cerial killer)
7 sins (bday cake x fatso gmog cut) most excited for this one!
Bday blues (bday cake x blue cookies)
Cookie Dough Sundae (Gsc forum x bday cake)

Then I have some Greenpoint and Hazeman genetics in the mix as well. Hoping to find a few killer keepers, have a good feeling about it and plenty to choose from!


This is not everything, I have more I'll get pics of later on...


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 10, 2019)

Nilla Wafer (Wedding Cake x Sundae Driver) at 55 days.


----------



## TEHILLAH (Oct 11, 2019)

Hey fam if anyone is down for a trade of some sort that would be much appreciated. I got a vault of different stuff I could trad... swami organic seed, snowhigh, and bodhi. Would love to acquire some cannarado if anyone is downfor a trade. Thanks in advance. 
Shalum


----------



## nc208 (Oct 11, 2019)

Biscotti Sundae drop Today at 420 pm MST. Dont sleep......


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 11, 2019)

Shhhhh ! Don’t tell anyone last thing we need is the same site lag as the birthday .


----------



## nc208 (Oct 11, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Shhhhh ! Don’t tell anyone last thing we need is the same site lag as the birthday .


That was for a huge sale though. I'm hoping this wont be as bad.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 11, 2019)

breaking breeders web page with traffic is the goal and speaks volumes on the genetics . this monster drop should be no different ! 6 years in the works I know my ass will be logged on early  and not getting shut out ,fact


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 11, 2019)

Bruh rado site is down I’m late to the drop I wanna fight lol


----------



## nc208 (Oct 11, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> breaking breeders web page with traffic is the goal and speaks volumes on the genetics . this monster drop should be no different ! 6 years in the works I know my ass will be logged on early  and not getting shut out ,fact


Its been like pulling teeth, twice I was able to get something in my cart but stupid site keeps crashing and I lose it cuz of the timer to checkout.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 11, 2019)

Welp got to put the packs of seeds I wanted in the basket but once I got to check out the site crashed Hopefully they’re still there in the morning


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2019)

Biscotti Gelato on the way...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 11, 2019)

Well played ,You get it direct or from a vendor ?


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Well played ,You get it direct or from a vendor ?


Vendor..


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> Vendor..


Cool and thanx for the update , i gotta hold out for direct based on the newsletter  , site was crashed way before drop , marketing genus or authentic A.F , think we all know the answer ! Have a great run .


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Cool and thanx for the update , i gotta hold out for direct based on the newsletter  , site was crashed way before drop , marketing genus or authentic A.F , think we all know the answer ! Have a great run .


Same here..
He said his site got attacked.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> Same here..
> He said his site got attacked.


O no shit , he to legit not to have staff to combat that ,he’s world wide and networked( not my arena ) but daaamn 6 years in the making and we are all on the bench waiting , savage business !!

Edit: he’s doing something right If that’s the case , I want it even more now direct


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 11, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> O no shit , he to legit not to have staff to combat that ,he’s world wide and networked( not my arena ) but daaamn 6 years in the making and we are all on the bench waiting , savage business !!
> 
> Edit: he’s doing something right If that’s the case , I want it even more now direct


Right I feel like the people that were patient may be hooked the fuck up for their patience, but then again hopefully everyone got what they wanted from other vendors. Hopefully everything I wanted will still be in stock when his site is back up and running. Definitely want those biscotti cakes and fresh water taffy sundae’s


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 11, 2019)

Just received an email from Cannarado genetics saying that they were maliciously attacked by an outside entity and that they will not be excepting email orders which kind of sucks but then again I can see where they’re coming from. If they allowed that to happen they would get flooded with emails of people begging to get packs that they’re sold out of or people basically begging to get gear before it drops. Hopefully their site is up and running here soon


----------



## nc208 (Oct 12, 2019)

Sites back up. Got my biscotti chunks direct from Rado. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 12, 2019)

Got a pack of biscotti cakes and a pack of gelatti biscotti, they were out of the freshwater biscotti(or fresh water biscotti sundae don’t remember the name) . Oh well I’m sure I’ll find a really nice keeper out of each pack.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 12, 2019)

They were available all last night on Artizen, but this morning are gone. Almost grabbed the Platinum Bubba this morning.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 12, 2019)

Site just crashed on me smh I’m annoyed


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 12, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> They were available all last night on Artizen, but this morning are gone. Almost grabbed the Platinum Bubba this morning.


Never used Artizen, to be honest with you I’ve never heard of them. I’m happy with what I got though, not to mention a free pack of a Frozen Margy cross, and other freebies from the DoHo line can’t beat that. The Platinum Bubba cross does sound fire to, when I was back in California that was my usual go to strain if they had it at the dispensary. Kind of makes me want to go back and get a pack now that you said something.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 12, 2019)

I’m sure they’ll still have it in stock next Friday when I get paid though since platinum Bubba and Bubba Kush in general is highly overlooked, especially by the newer generation. Bubba is definitely one of my favorite strains to smoke on right before bed and I love it’s smell and taste.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 12, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Site just crashed on me smh I’m annoyed


Probably from all us people on the East Coast waking up and trying to get their orders in before everything’s sold out. Does anyone have any idea what the lineage of Zawtz is?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 12, 2019)

Damn someones going through and swooping packs...

the thirst is real.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 12, 2019)

Well, I ordered this. I have been wanting to try SD, so...
Sundae Driver bx – Sundae Driver x Biscotti Sundae


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 12, 2019)

At first I was going crazy but I got what I wanted so I’m cool 

Sunday driver bx - said less stretch and more gas no brainer

diesel biscotti - grape fruit and gas also a no brainer

i have 2 nycd x og chem in flower and 4 nycd x pbb in veg so those rado ones right up my alley


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 12, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Damn someones going through and swooping packs...
> 
> the thirst is real.


I just seen that,I just went to check to see if that Platinum Bubba cross was still available and I guess what I said earlier was wrong, shit damn near everything is sold out. Hopefully they’ll still be available when I get paid next Friday on another vendors website, and I seen another vendor make a post on IG with pictures of packs of the freshwater and the platinum, so fingers crossed. If not I’m happy with what I got, should’ve pulled the Trigger on the platinum when I had a chance, live and learn.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 12, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Sunday driver bx - said less stretch and more gas no brainer


Cool, so maybe I made the right choice? Some of the others looked “sexier”, but I’ve been wanting the SD for a long time now.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 12, 2019)

Yup, looked and there was plenty available. Came back 1 1/2 hrs later and 4 of the ones I had looked at were gone. Can always make my own down the road...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 12, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Yup, looked and there was plenty available. Came back 1 1/2 hrs later and 4 of the ones I had looked at were gone. Can always make my own down the road...


True that I’m on the East Coast so I don’t have access to any of those of the clones. I’d love to get a cut of Platinum Bubba or any good Bubba cut for that matter(preferably the platinum cut though). I would also like to get a cut of either wedding cake or ice cream cake but the chances of me finding someone that has legit cuts, wouldn’t rip me off, and they wouldn’t arrive dead are probably very slim. So for now I’m just gonna have to resort to finding my own good cuts out of the seeds I’ve ordered. I guess I could always try and make my own version of ice cream cake since I got a decent amount of packs of gelato crosses and two packs of wedding cake crosses(one is basically a bx) plus the 5 freebies that I got of wedding cake x doho from Rado.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 12, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Cool, so maybe I made the right choice? Some of the others looked “sexier”, but I’ve been wanting the SD for a long time now.


Hell yea don’t get me wrong they all sound fire but it’s really on what you and your people will like and as east coast guy gas is a staple .. doesn’t matter what it unless it’s gassy

Besides that’s I would choose based on rarity of the clone and how they blend to me 
Gellati x 
Taffy x
Biscotti sundae f2 

I ended up finding the diesel scotti on rados site and I only seen the sold out f2s on the gram .. but heavily has cc so I grabbed the bx and gelato x sundae cross from them ..


----------



## nc208 (Oct 12, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Hell yea don’t get me wrong they all sound fire but it’s really on what you and your people will like and as east coast guy gas is a staple .. doesn’t matter what it unless it’s gassy
> 
> Besides that’s I would choose based on rarity of the clone and how they blend to me
> Gellati x
> ...


You should also check out the Biscotti Chunks if your after Gas. Its using his Fatso cut and that he describes the cross as Gas, funk, and frost. His Fatso is unreal, phinest had one tested at 37%.


----------



## psychadelibud (Oct 12, 2019)

nc208 said:


> You should also check out the Biscotti Chunks if your after Gas. Its using his Fatso cut and that he describes the cross as Gas, funk, and frost. His Fatso is unreal, phinest had one tested at 37%.


And this right here is exactly why I am running a whole pack of 7 sins.... That funk is supposed to be on another level with fatso and I have grown out the funkiest of funks for the last 18 years, it's been my specialty. So I will definitely let ya guys know how it stands up to my standards.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 13, 2019)

Just ordered some of the new Boscotti crosses myself.About to head to the PO. I ordered mine off of Cannarados Website . 

Biscotti Cakes - (Wedding Cake x Biscotti Sundae) 

Biscotti Chunks - (Fatso x Biscotti Sundae) 

Sundae Driver bx - (Sundae Driver x Biscotti Sundae) 

Radogear . com is legit right? 

Only reason I ask is from reading the post the last couple days no one has mentioned ordering direct from this site and instead going through seed banks which makes me wonder why that is..

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## tikifire420 (Oct 13, 2019)

man im smoking on the best weed i have smoked in 2 years Rye now


----------



## nc208 (Oct 13, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> Just ordered some of the new Boscotti crosses myself.About to head to the PO. I ordered mine off of Cannarados Website .
> 
> Biscotti Cakes - (Wedding Cake x Biscotti Sundae)
> 
> ...


Ordering from rados site gets you the additional doho cross. 
Some folks were looking for specific crosses which sold out quickly so I think ppl been looking at seed banks too.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 13, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> Just ordered some of the new Boscotti crosses myself.About to head to the PO. I ordered mine off of Cannarados Website .
> 
> Biscotti Cakes - (Wedding Cake x Biscotti Sundae)
> 
> ...


Radogear.com is totally legitimate. They always come through and I buy from them frequently...


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 13, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Radogear.com is totally legitimate. They always come through and I buy from them frequently...


Thanks nc208 and Chronic. I figured it was guess I just needed a little reassurance.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2019)

I've never read or posted in this thread, and it's too large to read back through, so just wondering if anyone has gotten males from 'rado's fem seeds? Two of three of the East Cake 'fems' have declared themselves straight up males, which, you know...sucks. Got 'em from Greenline in a sealed pack.

*Description*
Wedding Cake x TK91 10+ feminized seeds per pack


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I've never read or posted in this thread, and it's too large to read back through, so just wondering if anyone has gotten males from 'rado's fem seeds? Two of three of the East Cake 'fems' have declared themselves straight up males, which, you know...sucks. Got 'em from Greenline in a sealed pack.
> 
> *Description*
> Wedding Cake x TK91 10+ feminized seeds per pack


That’s a bummer. I had heard/read somewhere that those tk91s had problems. I only have one or two packs with those crosses and haven’t ran them.

Id send them an email and tell them about it. [email protected]


----------



## nc208 (Oct 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I've never read or posted in this thread, and it's too large to read back through, so just wondering if anyone has gotten males from 'rado's fem seeds? Two of three of the East Cake 'fems' have declared themselves straight up males, which, you know...sucks. Got 'em from Greenline in a sealed pack.
> 
> *Description*
> Wedding Cake x TK91 10+ feminized seeds per pack


From what I remember the tk91 crosses had a accidental pollination so if you got a pack that obviously wasn't fems contact Rado cuz he was making it right before with those who got them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> That’s a bummer. I had heard/read somewhere that those tk91s had problems. I only have one or two packs with those crosses and haven’t ran them.
> Id send them an email and tell them about it. [email protected]





nc208 said:


> From what I remember the tk91 crosses had a accidental pollination so if you got a pack that obviously wasn't fems contact Rado cuz he was making it right before with those who got them.


 I just sent the e-mail. Also, I should have posted some evidence as it's only fair, so that's why these pics are attached - not trying to make a stink in any way. Thanks for the replies, amigos.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 13, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> Just ordered some of the new Boscotti crosses myself.About to head to the PO. I ordered mine off of Cannarados Website .
> 
> Biscotti Cakes - (Wedding Cake x Biscotti Sundae)
> 
> ...


Yeah I can confirm that Rado gear is definitely legit that’s usually where I order unless I want something from another breeder or ones that I want of Rado’s are sold out on his website. They always throw in really good freebies as well so you’ll be in for a treat.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 13, 2019)

Some rado and some fresh coast
Maybe when I get time I’ll take some pics of them individually

my flower run isn’t looking as good my first time with this ac/de hood and the gavita flex bulb and that new fox farms strawberry fields soil I'm learning on the fly .. my feeding is crazy high and the plants still look hungry I’ve never had this issue b4 .. I’m not even seeing tip burns that light really is a diff beast ..

side note: I’m feeding 1/2 tsp per gallon with the new fox farms cultivation nation grow 
1 tsp cal mag ..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I've never read or posted in this thread, and it's too large to read back through, so just wondering if anyone has gotten males from 'rado's fem seeds? Two of three of the East Cake 'fems' have declared themselves straight up males, which, you know...sucks. Got 'em from Greenline in a sealed pack.
> 
> *Description*
> Wedding Cake x TK91 10+ feminized seeds per pack


Yeah, tangerine got males. I guess a batch of tk91 crosses got cross contaminated by a male. Rado did give out replacements back last year. 

I know it doesn't help the current grow but if you email him he'll send you some packs to make up for it, I'd guess anyway.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, tangerine got males. I guess a batch of tk91 crosses got cross contaminated by a male. Rado did give out replacements back last year.
> 
> I know it doesn't help the current grow but if you email him he'll send you some packs to make up for it, I'd guess anyway.


Yeah, we've traded males......that is to say _mails. _He says he might have Banana Sundae, which, you might suspect, I have interest in.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 15, 2019)

Lemonessence getting trimmed up she’s crazy frosty, smells amazing, and even the lower nugs are rock solid. She’s going to be in the stable for a while. She probably could’ve gone a week or so longer but I was definitely getting impatient. This cross should make some insane extracts, smells like Jack but way more lemony and sweet peach rings. Glad I grabbed two more packs maybe I’ll be able to find a pheno that has a shorter flower time, still has that lovely lemony and peach rings terps, but with more diesel to it. Rado definitely slayed this cross


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 15, 2019)

Some nugs finished being trimmed and going to start curing. I’m in love with this lemonessence


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 15, 2019)

Missed the last 60 pages or so, has anyone ran the roasted garlic margy lately? I plan on popping a few on Halloween. Last 3 I pop, 1 dampen off and 2 were males, or all 3 were males. Or I only popped 2, lol, bad memory but do know I got 2 beautiful males. 

I remember tangerine had one that was nice but haven't seen any rgm lately.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Missed the last 60 pages or so, has anyone ran the roasted garlic margy lately? I plan on popping a few on Halloween. Last 3 I pop, 1 dampen off and 2 were males, or all 3 were males. Or I only popped 2, lol, bad memory but do know I got 2 beautiful males.
> 
> I remember tangerine had one that was nice but haven't seen any rgm lately.


Not that I’ve seen lately but should be some fire with the GMO and Margy in it’s genetics. Should make a good dad and add some potency and some serious funky terps to whatever you hit it with if you do use it for breeding.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 16, 2019)

5 chemd/91 x DoHo hit soil and I can’t make up my mind on what else...planned some Blueberry Sundaes, but keep 2nd guessing


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 16, 2019)

Anybody else use heavily connected on the rado drop ? 

Seem like good people quick response and processing but there doing some weird shit right now I been emailing for 2 days and no response I’m gonna give them till Friday just in case there busy ..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 16, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> 5 chemd/91 x DoHo hit soil and I can’t make up my mind on what else...planned some Blueberry Sundaes, but keep 2nd guessing


Get that blueberry sundae, trust me you won’t be disappointed. The best blueberry and candy grape terps I’ve ever had in a long time off of one of the pheno’s I got. If you love blueberry terps this is the girl for you, I don’t know if you’re talking about their blueberry sundae fems, or if you’re talking about their blueberry biscotti sundae regs. I haven’t grown the biscotti cross but they used the same blueberry cut that they used in the fem line, so I’m sure it won’t disappoint. One of mine did herm but like I said that was my fault due to light leakage. Even though one hermed they both put out mad frost and even the one that hermed smelled really good in her own way. She had a burning rubber, skunk, musky, earthy funk to her, and some undertones of sweet blueberry. They both were really Indica dominant, kind of slow veg, and not much stretch. If you love blueberry terps and indica’s I would definitely snag them before they sell out. I’m sure the biscotti will also improve her yield, add some more color, and improve the structure as well.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Get that blueberry sundae, trust me you won’t be disappointed. The best blueberry and candy grape terps I’ve ever had in a long time off of one of the pheno’s I got. If you love blueberry terps this is the girl for you, I don’t know if you’re talking about their blueberry sundae fems, or if you’re talking about their blueberry biscotti sundae regs. I haven’t grown the biscotti cross but they used the same blueberry cut that they used in the fem line, so I’m sure it won’t disappoint. One of mine did herm but like I said that was my fault due to light leakage. Even though one hermed they both put out mad frost and even the one that hermed smelled really good in her own way. She had a burning rubber, skunk, musky, earthy funk to her, and some undertones of sweet blueberry. They both were really Indica dominant, kind of slow veg, and not much stretch. If you love blueberry terps and indica’s I would definitely snag them before they sell out. I’m sure the biscotti will also improve her yield, add some more color, and improve the structure as well.


Blueberry throws out hermie tendencies for sure. Bb is very sensitive so anything could have set it off. Cheers and glad to hear it's a solid cross.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 16, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Get that blueberry sundae, trust me you won’t be disappointed. The best blueberry and candy grape terps I’ve ever had in a long time off of one of the pheno’s I got. If you love blueberry terps this is the girl for you, I don’t know if you’re talking about their blueberry sundae fems, or if you’re talking about their blueberry biscotti sundae regs. I haven’t grown the biscotti cross but they used the same blueberry cut that they used in the fem line, so I’m sure it won’t disappoint. One of mine did herm but like I said that was my fault due to light leakage. Even though one hermed they both put out mad frost and even the one that hermed smelled really good in her own way. She had a burning rubber, skunk, musky, earthy funk to her, and some undertones of sweet blueberry. They both were really Indica dominant, kind of slow veg, and not much stretch. If you love blueberry terps and indica’s I would definitely snag them before they sell out. I’m sure the biscotti will also improve her yield, add some more color, and improve the structure as well.


I just have a few packs of the bb sundae fems. With the amount of plants I have right now/seeds in soil I’m thinking some regs though so I can cull a few and it doesn’t get too crazy.


----------



## johawa (Oct 16, 2019)

I don’t even know where to begin...
(Glutton is Fatso x Sundae Driver)


----------



## HotboxedCadillac (Oct 16, 2019)

Hey I went to radogear dot com and didn’t see blueberry Sunday or gluten also it says they don’t take credit or debit or etransfer. They only take cash or money order. Also though it says radoseeds the money order is supposed to be sent to Seattle? Am I on the right site or is it a scam copy site they do have a fatso x wedding cake cross. Can someone lead me to the right site I don’t want to send the wrong people my money API thought check here first.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 16, 2019)

HotboxedCadillac said:


> Hey I went to radogear dot com and didn’t see blueberry Sunday or gluten also it says they don’t take credit or debit or etransfer. They only take cash or money order. Also though it says radoseeds the money order is supposed to be sent to Seattle? Am I on the right site or is it a scam copy site they do have a fatso x wedding cake cross. Can someone lead me to the right site I don’t want to send the wrong people my money API thought check here first.


You’re on the right site, but they no longer have those crosses etc. that you’re looking for. Take a look around and see if anything else catches your eye, or find another site that carries them. Biscotti Chunks would be a good cross for you with Fatso.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 16, 2019)

He needs to redo that Fatso, everyone digs it. Seems to go well in crosses also. I can't help but look at the scotti dog and some others, lol. Those drops go quick from his website. And he has a big west coast presence, I believe, actually everywhere I think, but on IG the RadoPNW guys are always on top of things also, so I'd say no worries bout site being a scam. Also seen him mention he gonna revisit the Doho, I did the doho x cookie crisps f3s freebies, Big Fire!


----------



## psychadelibud (Oct 16, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Get that blueberry sundae, trust me you won’t be disappointed. The best blueberry and candy grape terps I’ve ever had in a long time off of one of the pheno’s I got. If you love blueberry terps this is the girl for you, I don’t know if you’re talking about their blueberry sundae fems, or if you’re talking about their blueberry biscotti sundae regs. I haven’t grown the biscotti cross but they used the same blueberry cut that they used in the fem line, so I’m sure it won’t disappoint. One of mine did herm but like I said that was my fault due to light leakage. Even though one hermed they both put out mad frost and even the one that hermed smelled really good in her own way. She had a burning rubber, skunk, musky, earthy funk to her, and some undertones of sweet blueberry. They both were really Indica dominant, kind of slow veg, and not much stretch. If you love blueberry terps and indica’s I would definitely snag them before they sell out. I’m sure the biscotti will also improve her yield, add some more color, and improve the structure as well.


Man all of this talk of Blueberry is making my mouth water and palms sweat. I used to have a nice and I mean NICE cut of DJ shorts old school blueberry. It was a beast outdoors and indoor both although it seemed to love outdoor better. Very resistant to all negative factors.. I had 2 cuts, one very indica dominant and one about 70% sativa. I would give both testicles to have it back. Lost a ton of nice cuts over the past years.

Anyways I have not grown out anything blueberry in a long time. I am running Rados Blue Cookies, which a nice blueberry cut is used. Has anyone grew it out? Any info on it? Looking very forward to some good ole blueberry terps and stone. Also running Greenpoints Purple Badlands which I hear has some nice blueberry terps, using Colorado Flo. Never had Colorado Flo before so i cant say, but i have grew out DJ's flo from seed a few years ago and it was awesome too. Very different uplifting but powerful high with no ceiling.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 16, 2019)

I think it's the "blue cookies" cookies cut. I don't think there's any blueberry in it.


----------



## HotboxedCadillac (Oct 16, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Man all of this talk of Blueberry is making my mouth water and palms sweat. I used to have a nice and I mean NICE cut of DJ shorts old school blueberry. It was a beast outdoors and indoor both although it seemed to love outdoor better. Very resistant to all negative factors.. I had 2 cuts, one very indica dominant and one about 70% sativa. I would give both testicles to have it back. Lost a ton of nice cuts over the past years.
> 
> Anyways I have not grown out anything blueberry in a long time. I am running Rados Blue Cookies, which a nice blueberry cut is used. Has anyone grew it out? Any info on it? Looking very forward to some good ole blueberry terps and stone. Also running Greenpoints Purple Badlands which I hear has some nice blueberry terps, using Colorado Flo. Never had Colorado Flo before so i cant say, but i have grew out DJ's flo from seed a few years ago and it was awesome too. Very different uplifting but powerful high with no ceiling.


Blueberry just makes everything better! Anyone know any breeders that have fruity pebbles OG crosses right now. I’ve been looking for something like that strain for so long. I don’t know if “the dank bank” is legit?


----------



## quiescent (Oct 16, 2019)

Obviously rado, green team has a whole cookie pebbles f3 line, cannaventure has raspberry kush crossed to fpog, jaws has fpog f3 freebies, obsoul33t has a few crosses. I'm sure I'm missing a few more.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Oct 16, 2019)

Anybody run Uber?


----------



## HotboxedCadillac (Oct 16, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Obviously rado, green team has a whole cookie pebbles f3 line, cannaventure has raspberry kush crossed to fpog, jaws has fpog f3 freebies, obsoul33t has a few crosses. I'm sure I'm missing a few more.


Thank u so much I was going nuts looking for some crosses of fpog


----------



## psychadelibud (Oct 16, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I think it's the "blue cookies" cookies cut. I don't think there's any blueberry in it.


Its birthday blues, blue cookies x birthday cake. But, blue cookies is gsc x blueberry. So its definitely in there, I would say there would be some blueberry terps and traits in it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 16, 2019)

Anyone have any idea how to contact Cannarado ? I have a few questions on gear and possible illicit seeds ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 17, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I just have a few packs of the bb sundae fems. With the amount of plants I have right now/seeds in soil I’m thinking some regs though so I can cull a few and it doesn’t get too crazy.


Ahh I misunderstood your question, that’s the same problem I’m running into now. I got a whole bunch of clones and I only have two tents. My dumbass thought it be a good idea to pop a full pack of banana sundae and Gastanker to make things more crowded. I’m probably just going to transplant the ones that I’m going to use for the next run into bigger pots, veg for 2-3 weeks and then flip to bloom. The rest I’m probably just gonna throw outdoors, except keeping one of each of my favorite pheno’s that I’m going to keep as mother’s. Then transplant the seedlings into bigger pots in my veg and mothers tent until they’re ready to cut some clones off, then throw them outside to bloom as well. I’m really stoked to see what the gas tanker does and also the banana sundae’s. Some of the banana sundae’s are looking really sativa dominant so hopefully they have some really nice banana terps


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Blueberry throws out hermie tendencies for sure. Bb is very sensitive so anything could have set it off. Cheers and glad to hear it's a solid cross.


I’m almost 100% positive it was a light leak, I had a crazy girlfriend slash up the tent and it was in the same exact corner that one blueberry sundae was. She did stitch it up but there was definitely some light leakage and let’s just say stitching isn’t her strong suit or mine for that matter. So knowing now that blueberry is super sensitive, I’ll make sure to buy a new one and just use the one that got slashed up for clones and mothers. I’ll also make sure to take every precaution that I can like making sure water and soil ph is perfect, I don’t over feed her(they were both very light feeders), and making sure it doesn’t get to hot for them so she doesn’t throw any nanners


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 17, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Anyone have any idea how to contact Cannarado ? I have a few questions on gear and possible illicit seeds ?
> Thanks in advance


For Cannarado himself probably Instagram. For sales/distribution/other questions... [email protected]


----------



## quiescent (Oct 17, 2019)

I've emailed the man himself about this. Its the blue cookies cut from cookies fam. There's no blueberry in it. Leafly isn't where I'm getting my information.


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2019)

It's 2 blue cookies cuts floating around...
One with blueberry.


----------



## psychadelibud (Oct 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> It's 2 blue cookies cuts floating around...
> One with blueberry.


I am pretty sure Rado uses the blueberry x gsc... But I may be wrong, I'll do a little research and see if I can find it in a bit.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 17, 2019)

Just copped a pack of the biscotti sundae f2. Canada Seeds now has Cannarado stock but its going fast for any Canadians.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 17, 2019)

I’ve had the blue cookies from cookie fam it’s super dense dank shit .. super dense .. I even pulled 2 seeds out the pound .. it turned out to be a male super stinky .. I killed it by mistake with run off water from some other plants 

The plant was typical Kush tho super dark green leather leaves and stink .. I grew blueberry headband also and it’s totally different look and growth .. I’m curious to know exactly what is in blue cookies 

I think exotic uses a og blueberry cut in his crosses which is og x blueberry and it looks really kushy


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I've emailed the man himself about this. Its the blue cookies cut from cookies fam. There's no blueberry in it. Leafly isn't where I'm getting my information.


I seen when they first dropped that he labeled the blue cookies used in the cross was from cookie fam. If they didn’t use blueberry for that cross, what did they use? I searched up and down and couldn’t find any info on it. The blueberry pie I grew out in California was absolutely amazing but that was blue dream x GSC and I did grow out another cut of blueberry cookies that was labeled blueberry x GSC but that was one of the absolute worst plants I’ve ever grown. High susceptibility to powdery mildew but once we got that under control and she went into flower she had zero blueberry terps more musky, earthy, and with hints of cookie dough. I’m almost 100% positive both of them were from midnight farms and we’re both grown outdoors in 150 gallon smart pots.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 17, 2019)

My daily specials all 3 look just like rados pic of dd x bs. Fox tailish and coated, nice odor chem and cookieish. No berry at all. Will keep one. The hi chew 12 pack was 10 for 12 so nb. I popped the doho crosses as well, thin mint and wedding cake were 9 of 10. Cant wait for driver bx beans. To get here those look great.and the sugarberry scone fem i foun outta 5 beans is lookin good no herms, week 3. Been 1 week no word from glo seedbank on my daily grapes...they suck.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 18, 2019)

Blue cookies from cookie fam is just another cut of cookies that finishes a silver blue hue. This is what rado has been using. If it were blueberry cookies I'm sure they wouldn't still be available and I'd own a couple packs.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 18, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Blue cookies from cookie fam is just another cut of cookies that finishes a silver blue hue. This is what rado has been using. If it were blueberry cookies I'm sure they wouldn't still be available and I'd own a couple packs.


Makes sense that bagseed was straight og cookie ish with no signs of blueberry .. I’m kinda pissed now I killed it .. what I do remember was the seed being super tiny .. I found it while breaking a bud and dropped it In soil asap it came up less than 24 .. and this was for sure the blue cookies bc it came from the bay and it had that exact blueish hint to it but it’s dense asf earthy taste not sweet like regular gsc 



Greybush7387 said:


> My daily specials all 3 look just like rados pic of dd x bs. Fox tailish and coated, nice odor chem and cookieish. No berry at all. Will keep one. The hi chew 12 pack was 10 for 12 so nb. I popped the doho crosses as well, thin mint and wedding cake were 9 of 10. Cant wait for driver bx beans. To get here those look great.and the sugarberry scone fem i foun outta 5 beans is lookin good no herms, week 3. Been 1 week no word from glo seedbank on my daily grapes...they suck.


I ordered a pack of driver bx and gelato biscotti from heavily connected using cc ..i haven’t heard from him in a few days after 2nd payment I’m hoping my packs are both together tomorrow..when they arrive .. I only used them bc it was on rados email list and they took cc


----------



## SourDeezz (Oct 18, 2019)

Anyone know where i can still find some Nila Wafer seeds?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 18, 2019)

SourDeezz said:


> Anyone know where i can still find some Nila Wafer seeds?


No but if you find out let me know. I just ordered a pack of biscotti cakes, and I hope I can find something similar to what Tman found in his Nila wafers. I also got a pack of gelati biscotti so it’ll be really nice to see what I can find in those as well.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 18, 2019)

I’m thinking about making another order and ordering 2 packs of the biscotti chunks, or 1 BC’s then another pack of biscotti cakes or another pack of the gelatti biscotti. I did see him post on Instagram saying that he was going to make some gelatti fems so I might hold off and wait for the fems to drop. To be completely honest I should hold off on ordering any more seeds though I got enough as it is but, I really want a cross of that fatso


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 18, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Blue cookies from cookie fam is just another cut of cookies that finishes a silver blue hue. This is what rado has been using. If it were blueberry cookies I'm sure they wouldn't still be available and I'd own a couple packs.


True that, that’s good to know I almost pulled the trigger on a couple packs of those myself thinking that it had blueberry in it’s genetics, I went with the blueberry sundae’s instead which did have blueberry in it’s genetics and I’m very pleased with what I found in the first pack I popped plus I still have another pack of them in the vault.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 18, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> My daily specials all 3 look just like rados pic of dd x bs. Fox tailish and coated, nice odor chem and cookieish. No berry at all. Will keep one. The hi chew 12 pack was 10 for 12 so nb. I popped the doho crosses as well, thin mint and wedding cake were 9 of 10. Cant wait for driver bx beans. To get here those look great.and the sugarberry scone fem i foun outta 5 beans is lookin good no herms, week 3. Been 1 week no word from glo seedbank on my daily grapes...they suck.


Nice, isn’t the daily specials GMO x daily driver or Fatso x DD? Noted I won’t be going through glo seed bank even if they have that fresh biscotti.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 18, 2019)

johawa said:


> I don’t even know where to begin...
> (Glutton is Fatso x Sundae Driver)


Did you just order these? The cherry pie X cookie crisp F3 sounds like it will be some serious fire too. Also are those the SD fems or regs? That glutton should be some serious dank, like I said earlier I really want to get my hands on a fatso cross just not sure which one I should get.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 18, 2019)

SourDeezz said:


> Anyone know where i can still find some Nila Wafer seeds?





Nate Dogg said:


> No but if you find out let me know. I just ordered a pack of biscotti cakes, and I hope I can find something similar to what Tman found in his Nila wafers. I also got a pack of gelati biscotti so it’ll be really nice to see what I can find in those as well.


Neptune Seed Bank has Nilla Wafers still available.

While searching I stumbled across an unclaimed pack of Sundae Driver that managed to find its into way to my cart.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 18, 2019)

Nilla Wafer #2 at 62 days. Grape candy and fuel type smells.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 18, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Neptune Seed Bank has Nilla Wafers still available.
> 
> While searching I stumbled across an unclaimed pack of Sundae Driver that managed to find its into way to my cart.


Thanks man, I looked there a couple of times but couldn’t find it maybe they got restocked. Anyways thank you, going go check it out right now


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 18, 2019)

Has anyone here grown the fatso cut or had any flowers from it? The genetics of it sound like it’s some straight funky gas which would be right up my alley. I’ve seen pictures of it on IG from Phinest and it looked absolutely amazing and supposedly tested in the high 30% area. I don’t like really putting all my faith in lab tests because one nug can have different test results than another nug from the same plant, also two labs can show completely different test results.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 18, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Has anyone here grown the fatso cut or had any flowers from it? The genetics of it sound like it’s some straight funky gas which would be right up my alley. I’ve seen pictures of it on IG from Phinest and it looked absolutely amazing and supposedly tested in the high 30% area. I don’t like really putting all my faith in lab tests because one nug can have different test results than another nug from the same plant, also two labs can show completely different test results.


Anything that GMO touches seems to do some magic. That's why I got the biscotti chunks to try and see if fatso makes it unreal. I think I read that Rado is going to do a line with the fatso so I think it.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 18, 2019)

So I got my order from heavily connected but I’m super upset dude is flaking on me for my Sunday driver bx 

ordered day of the drop and it went smooth he sent me a invoice so I can pay with cc .. paid for the driver got my confirmation email and my bank statement .. it was soo smooth I said let me order again

same day I order the gelato cross .. u have to tell him u need a invoice so he sends one for cc .. I forgot so I sent him a email saying I need a invoice .. he responds real late says sorry and sends one first thing in the am .. later that day I pay .. same confirmation email and bank statement.. next day I see a usps tracking and order notes saying that the gelato cross is going out in the am ..

I immediately send him a email saying that’s wrong and my driver cross should be the one on it’s way ..dude has not responded since 



im pissed bc I didn’t kno in 2019 with all the seed banks around last thing u would want is a bad rep .. what makes it worse is he was on rados email list as trusted vendor ..

Even if he makes this right the fact he’s ignoring my emails when we can just talk and let me kno if there’s a issue is wack .. bc he responded quick asf when I ask for those invoices for his ass to get paid


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 18, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> So I got my order from heavily connected but I’m super upset dude is flaking on me for my Sunday driver bx
> 
> ordered day of the drop and it went smooth he sent me a invoice so I can pay with cc .. paid for the driver got my confirmation email and my bank statement .. it was soo smooth I said let me order again
> 
> ...


You never know, he might’ve sent them both at the same time and forgot to add the SD bx to the order info? Every seedbank that got that drop is probably being blown up with emails. Let us know when you get your order though because if he did fuck you out of those seeds that’s pretty fucked up and he’ll lose future customers


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 18, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Neptune Seed Bank has Nilla Wafers still available.
> 
> While searching I stumbled across an unclaimed pack of Sundae Driver that managed to find its into way to my cart.


Well against better judgment and my wallet screaming “no you broke fuck!” I ordered the two last Nila wafer packs. After seeing Tman and Spondylo slay that cross I couldn’t help myself. I think I need a seed buying/hoarding addiction intervention


----------



## kwigybo88 (Oct 18, 2019)

Whats the yield like on the Kitchen Sink?


----------



## tman42 (Oct 18, 2019)

Kitchen Sink day 70 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Oct 18, 2019)

kwigybo88 said:


> Whats the yield like on the Kitchen Sink?


Pretty good!


----------



## tman42 (Oct 18, 2019)

Sticky Sundae #3 day 70 of 12/12


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 18, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> You never know, he might’ve sent them both at the same time and forgot to add the SD bx to the order info? Every seedbank that got that drop is probably being blown up with emails. Let us know when you get your order though because if he did fuck you out of those seeds that’s pretty fucked up and he’ll lose future customers


I got em today earlier when I made the post I waited for that exact thing .. it’s possible he thought I needed a cc for the first order but he sent it day one and I paid ... following day I tell him I need a new invoice he responds right away .. either way if u see extra money in your account ( you have too) bc ur not sending until u receive payment why ignore me ?

u can clearly see me happy about the first purchase It went smooth honestly I even praised him so it’s no reason for me to lie or have any malicious intent I paid the next day for the biscotti gelato so how can u get that mixed up

fk it tho u live and learn right

and my margy freebie was choclope x margy..


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 19, 2019)

My order should be here today . Hoping the tropical ish Storm doesn't affect delivery .


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 19, 2019)

On another note when my qb 96 arrives today I’m gonna set up the baby tent and get these 6 rado girls in flower 

qb 96 I have a Meanwell 185 driver should be about 200 watts from the wall in a 2x2

I wanna flower now but my better judgement is saying take cuts which would mean another week or two


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 19, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I got em today earlier when I made the post I waited for that exact thing .. it’s possible he thought I needed a cc for the first order but he sent it day one and I paid ... following day I tell him I need a new invoice he responds right away .. either way if u see extra money in your account ( you have too) bc ur not sending until u receive payment why ignore me ?View attachment 4410038View attachment 4410039View attachment 4410040
> 
> u can clearly see me happy about the first purchase It went smooth honestly I even praised him so it’s no reason for me to lie or have any malicious intent I paid the next day for the biscotti gelato so how can u get that mixed up
> 
> ...


True I didn’t realize you got the ones you ordered second first I thought they were still out for delivery. That’s crazy though I won’t be going through them. I’ve checked out their site a couple of times and thought about it but never followed through. Hope you get your beans man and he makes it right


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 19, 2019)

Just received my package from Cannarado .. +10 on the freebies guys.


Edit* the +10 was before I looked in the brown bag and noticed two more packs of seeds.

Freebies

1 Pack - Candy Margy 10 pack w/13 Seeds

2 Packs - One Night Stand 10 Pack 1/w 13 Seeds the other w/14 Seeds

1 Pack - Flo White 7 x DoHo 5 Seeds

1 Pack - Blue Cookies x DoHo 6 Seeds


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 19, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> Just received my package from Cannarado .. +10 on the freebies guys.
> 
> 
> Edit* the +10 was before I looked in the brown bag and noticed two more packs of seeds.
> ...


Holy shit those are all the freebies you got? How many packs did you order and what did you order? Those are some really good freebies, shit the Candy Margy and the One Night Stand are the ones that I was kind of hoping to get but I’ll be happy with any freebies to be honest.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 19, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Holy shit those are all the freebies you got? How many packs did you order and what did you order? Those are some really good freebies, shit the Candy Margy and the One Night Stand are the ones that I was kind of hoping to get but I’ll be happy with any freebies to be honest.


I ordered 

Biscotti Cakes - (Wedding Cake x Biscotti Sundae)

Biscotti Chunks - (Fatso x Biscotti Sundae)

Sundae Driver bx - (Sundae Driver x Biscotti Sundae)

I am very grateful for the freebies they sent me and will be grabbing more. 

*Now that I think about it I will go smoke and see what they still have. Probably make another purchase today..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 19, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> I ordered
> 
> Biscotti Cakes - (Wedding Cake x Biscotti Sundae)
> 
> ...


Nice, ordered a pack of the biscotti cakes as well and his gelatti biscotti. The gelati biscotti is what I’m most intrigued by,hopefully they live up to the hype but I know that SD will add some serious frost as well as some more berry and creaminess to the biscotti, gelatti and wedding cake. Was really trying to get the fresh biscotti(Gushers x Gelatti x Biscotti Sundae) but beggars can’t be choosers. Plus I got the Nila wafer from Neptune seed Bank and I’ve been dying to get my hands on those so it all worked out. I’d be lying if I said that I didn’t wish I knew before hand that Neptune had that Nilla wafer because then I would’ve just gotten two of the biscotti gelatti. Oh well maybe I’ll hit one of the Nilla wafers with one of the biscotti cakes if I find a stud and I’m sure I’ll find a keeper out of that one pack of gelatti biscotti. Hope everyone gets what they’re looking for, finds some really nice keepers, and I hope heavily connected makes it right with you silverhazefiend. Happy growing y’all


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 20, 2019)

Yeah that Fresh should be something interesting I’m thinking If you could find a Gushers leaning pheno.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 21, 2019)

Day 62/15 Fuzzy Pie, Vineyard Select, Sugar Rush (Clearwater Buds collab), Peanutbutter Biscotti Sundae, and Grapricot Pie ( certified seeds)


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 21, 2019)

Did pretty good on draft kings this weekend so I grabbed 3 more packs of Rado gear

Gelatti Biscotti - (Gelatti x Biscotti Sundae)

Banana Biscotti Sundae - (Banana OG x Biscotti Sundae)

HI-CHEW - (Doughboy (Sherbet x Animal) Deofarms cut x Sundae Driver)

Plus an order to GLG

Chunky’s Bagseeds - Dubble Baked (Sour Dubble x OGKB male "CookieBoi")

Insane Seed Posse - 91 Dragons (Surf Dragon x ISP Chem '91 BX2)

NineFold Collective - FTG ( F2 ) (Government #2 x Gorilla Fuck)


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hopefully if all goes well  I'll have 7 strains  of fresh seeds next month 

Sundae Driver S2 - Sundae Driver fems 
Banana Sundae S1 - Banana Sundae fems
Banana Sundae x Cali-O (Dutch Passion) fems
Cali-O indica x Cali-O fems
Cali-O indica S1


----------



## HotboxedCadillac (Oct 21, 2019)

Which one would you go with biscotti sundae x fatso Or gelato 33x Sundae driver?


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 21, 2019)

HotboxedCadillac said:


> Which one would you go with biscotti sundae x fatso Or gelato 33x Sundae driver?


If Rado still had the gelato biscotti in stock I would have grabbed it. I did grab some Biscotti Chunks ( Fatso x BS ) so I don't think you can go wrong with either one .


----------



## tman42 (Oct 21, 2019)

Nilla Wafer #1 day 73 of 12/12, harvest time!


----------



## kwigybo88 (Oct 21, 2019)

God damn! Good job dude.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 22, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Yeah that Fresh should be something interesting I’m thinking If you could find a Gushers leaning pheno.
> View attachment 4410541


Man makes me see what I’m missing out on. Living on the East Coast sucks sometimes, oh well hopefully they’ll do a restock of them


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 22, 2019)

I don’t know what’s going on with my package that I sent out for payment and sent it out for delivery Friday, supposed to be there Monday, and when I checked it was in some fucking city in Texas. If that shit isn’t fixed by later on today, I’m going to have to email Rado’s team while also getting a hold of USPS and asking them what the fucks going on. Definitely not trying to have my order canceled and have the pack I ordered restocked.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 22, 2019)

If you gave them tracking they shouldn’t restock on you.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I don’t know what’s going on with my package that I sent out for payment and sent it out for delivery Friday, supposed to be there Monday, and when I checked it was in some fucking city in Texas. If that shit isn’t fixed by later on today, I’m going to have to email Rado’s team while also getting a hold of USPS and asking them what the fucks going on. Definitely not trying to have my order canceled and have the pack I ordered restocked.


First of all Monday was a Holiday , No mail services in the USA
Last month I sent money to a venders safe address it was thirty miles from me and it took 6 days priority mail 
Chill and it will work out 
The mail rarely fails


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 22, 2019)

If you ordered from Rado without tracking they won’t cancel it. He’s not into cancelling orders and will put the order on hold eventually, usually after a month plus.


Nate Dogg said:


> Man makes me see what I’m missing out on. Living on the East Coast sucks sometimes, oh well hopefully they’ll do a restock of them


I totally understand. I’m not out west either.

I also haven’t had confirmation for my payment and I mailed it a week ago. Don’t panic. I’ve also made 2 separate orders since the drop and haven’t received any email confirmations. I’m certain it’ll get worked out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 22, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> First of all Monday was a Holiday , No mail services in the USA
> Last month I sent money to a venders safe address it was thirty miles from me and it took 6 days priority mail
> Chill and it will work out
> The mail rarely fails


The usps just sent a package to Germany that I meant to send to Canada. The Germans ended up forwarding it to its destination but usps failed on that one. Sure the package got to Canada finally but if Germans would have been as lazy as the Americans that package would have got thrown in the garbage in Munich, lol.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The usps just sent a package to Germany that I meant to send to Canada. The Germans ended up forwarding it to its destination but usps failed on that one. Sure the package got to Canada finally but if Germans would have been as lazy as the Americans that package would have got thrown in the garbage in Munich, lol.


Weird because most horror stories I know happened in UK
Stealing cash ...
Maybe not a good thing to refer to all Americans as lazy . but hey I hate germans so...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 22, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Weird because most horror stories I know happened in UK
> Stealing cash ...
> Maybe not a good thing to refer to all Americans as lazy . but hey I hate germans so...


I generalize my peoples, lol. But most Americans I meet, work with and see out in public are embarrassingly lazy when compared to Germans.


----------



## tman42 (Oct 22, 2019)

kwigybo88 said:


> God damn! Good job dude.


Thanks man!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 23, 2019)

The 6 rado girls are in flower now under a 200 watt qb 96 I didn’t take cuts .. I been going crazy on strainly and have like 10 or 12 rare clones that need to be flowered ( if there legit) 

I have a feeling the pp x cake is gonna have a lot of bag appeal .. so far there kinda y’all with thinner leaves I’d say they lean to the pp

I think I found the culprit on my yellowing .. I think I have a bad batch of ffof .. I put those plants in fresh soil and there yellowing the new growth is kinda green but the older leaves are going quick .. I’m not sure how or why but my old ffof was super hot this one seems off they did better in happy frog so I kno this bag is off .. and now I kno why my plants never really turned green 

the plants with the coco mix with mostly coco (strawberry fields ) looks great I kinda like this more than soil for now .. the feeding is crazy tho but my plants are happy


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 23, 2019)

Anyone have pictures of the beans themselves? Been thinking about this gear for a minute.


----------



## HotboxedCadillac (Oct 23, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> If Rado still had the gelato biscotti in stock I would have grabbed it. I did grab some Biscotti Chunks ( Fatso x BS ) so I don't think you can go wrong with either one .
> [/] nice I went with the biscotti chunks


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 23, 2019)

Day 65/18 this is day after last major defoliation Top dressed with worm castings,compost,craft blend, and gro-kashi ; and watered that in with build a flower and recharge. We are all loving the new lights HLG has provided for us very much.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 23, 2019)

PSA to everyone: Order from radogear.com and you’ll never have an issue. Just my feelings is all. Have a blessed day.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 23, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> If you ordered from Rado without tracking they won’t cancel it. He’s not into cancelling orders and will put the order on hold eventually, usually after a month plus.
> 
> I totally understand. I’m not out west either.
> 
> I also haven’t had confirmation for my payment and I mailed it a week ago. Don’t panic. I’ve also made 2 separate orders since the drop and haven’t received any email confirmations. I’m certain it’ll get worked out.


Agreed. I can attest to Rado not canceling orders even after way over a month. Personal experience.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 23, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> The 6 rado girls are in flower now under a 200 watt qb 96 I didn’t take cuts .. I been going crazy on strainly and have like 10 or 12 rare clones that need to be flowered ( if there legit)
> 
> I have a feeling the pp x cake is gonna have a lot of bag appeal .. so far there kinda y’all with thinner leaves I’d say they lean to the pp
> 
> ...


Can always re-veg if you like the end result.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 23, 2019)

U can see yellowing on the 2nd pic ..idk but this soil is shit plants are 3 days old in this soil


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 23, 2019)

I wasn’t really freaking out on Rado I was kind a more worried about USPS also there was a tropical storm that hit around my area so that was the cause of the delay. I just know he says if Payment isn’t received within 14 days he restocks them which I don’t blame him for doing that at all. I would do the same thing if someone can’t pay in two weeks then nine times out of 10 they’re not gonna have the money to send at all. My bad if it came out like I was freaking out, I’m kind of fluent in cussian. I would’ve been bummed more than anything, but I just would’ve settled with his biscotti chunks which isn’t a bad trade off.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 23, 2019)

My first Rado order arrived. Got these from within Canada so shipping was quick. Got confirmation email that payment is processing so hopefully get a ship email from Rado soon.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 23, 2019)

My payment is it going to make it there sometime today so it’s all good.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 23, 2019)

Also I just got my order from Neptune so I finally got my hands on them Nila wafers, so I’m super stoked for those. Also got some pretty interesting freebies as well


----------



## SourDeezz (Oct 23, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Also I just got my order from Neptune so I finally got my hands on them Nila wafers, so I’m super stoked for those. Also got some pretty interesting freebies as well


You beat me to the last pack of the Nila Wafer. Are they feminized? If so, would you be willing to sell just 1 seed to me? If it survives I can make a mother out of it.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 24, 2019)

SourDeezz said:


> You beat me to the last pack of the Nila Wafer. Are they feminized? If so, would you be willing to sell just 1 seed to me? If it survives I can make a mother out of it.


glo has some 60 bux just use a cc and expect a long wait most likely rado posted them under trusted vendors.....


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 24, 2019)

He said my cash never made it but still sent my daily grapes. I use cash for rado orders 4x always made it. First greenline order never recieved......


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> He said my cash never made it but still sent my daily grapes. I use cash for rado orders 4x always made it. First greenline order never recieved......


Less than $4 to send w/ tracking.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 24, 2019)

whats the actual site for GLO?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> whats the actual site for GLO?





gloseedbank.com


----------



## Tstat (Oct 25, 2019)

Yea! I am so excited to finally grab some Rado 

Anyone know anything about the freebies? What should I pop first??


----------



## Tstat (Oct 25, 2019)

So, I got a Skunky Margy pack with my order. But I see it is being sold for $100. Is this a mistake? Is it also a freebie? I also got a Wedding Cake cross as a freebie...


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 25, 2019)

Tstat said:


> So, I got a Skunky Margy pack with my order. But I see it is being sold for $100. Is this a mistake? Is it also a freebie? I also got a Wedding Cake cross as a freebie...


not a mistake

each Biscotti Sundae pack you buy comes with a free Frozen Margy cross

the DoHo crosses are the normal freebies


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 25, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> glo has some 60 bux just use a cc and expect a long wait most likely rado posted them under trusted vendors.....


I've never had a long wait with GLO. Only paid via CC but usually if I pay on Friday, it's here by Monday. They may still be running a special on Cannarado gear too. Sign up for the emails and they send crazy deals on 'Rado and CSI:Humboldt and some others.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 25, 2019)

here is the current Rado sale at GLO




Spoiler: Rado Sale



Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 3 packs of the new Biscotti Sundae crosses for $240. You can mix and match strains or buy all 3 packs of the same strain. Each pack you buy also comes with a free pack of a randomly chosen Frozen Margy cross from Cannarado Genetics!


Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 4 packs for $100 of the following strains-( you can mix and match as long as all 4 strains are on this list)
Affy Taffy
Sour Sundae
Dubble Sundae
Apple Sundae
TriFi Sundae

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 3 packs for $100 of the following strains- ( you can mix and match as long as all 3 strains are on this list)
Weed Nap
Uber
Sundae Float
Nila Wafer
Sweetbread
Peanut Sundae
Kitchen Sink
Sundae Struedel
Cookie Dough Sundae



some good deals

I almost pulled the trigger on Nila Wafer,Kitchen Sink,and Weed Nap for $100 but i really dont need anymore seeds right now


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 25, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> here is the current Rado sale at GLO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about doing 4 of the top ones and 3 of the bottom ones.... but then had to replace a dryer and a refrigerator in the same week. The only one I have that's on those lists is the Kitchen Sink.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 25, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> not a mistake
> 
> each Biscotti Sundae pack you buy comes with a free Frozen Margy cross
> 
> the DoHo crosses are the normal freebies


Wow, too cool. I didn’t know that. Gonna be a fun winter!


----------



## SourDeezz (Oct 25, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> here is the current Rado sale at GLO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a coupon code for this or something?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2019)

SourDeezz said:


> Is there a coupon code for this or something?


"All of these deals are WHILE SUPPLIES LAST! When you make your order on the website, the price will not reflect your discount. The discounted price will be reflected when your invoice is sent or when you send in your money order! "


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 25, 2019)

Ima hoarder so I’m gonna buy em all tbh


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 26, 2019)

I’m trying to stop buying seeds so heavy but it’s hard bro lol .. I don’t have too many other vices dont gamble hardly drink work my ass off so it’s justified it’s my little hoarding happiness but I have so many I need to grow I’m really really tryna stop 

so I bought 7 packs for 208$ sales like this will make me break my rules it’s justified

Sour Sundae
Dubble Sundae
Apple Sundae
TriFi Sundae
Nila wafer (the pics In here made me get this one)
Uber 
Peanut sundae


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 26, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Ima hoarder so I’m gonna buy em all tbh


Did that ever get sorted out with that one seed bank you use? Also mine just came today as well and it looks like I’m good on wedding cake crosses for a long time. I may go back and get another pack of the Gelatti biscotti, Biscotti Chunks, or the Biscotti OG. I might even get another pack of the Biscotti Cakes but I’m leaning towards not going to, because I got enough wedding cake crosses and I’m sure I’ll be able to find a nice wedding cake/TK dominant pheno and stud for future breeding projects out of all the once I’ve ordered and even the ones I’ve gotten as freebies. Speaking of freebies I got the Skunky Margy, one night stand, and wedding cake x DoHo


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Oct 26, 2019)

Good looking out on the sales, solid .

I was able to find a second pack of the fresh biscotti there, love that feeling of a coveted score. When I could only get the one, I said at least I could one. So to find that second one is special.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 26, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Good looking out on the sales, solid .
> 
> I was able to find a second pack of the fresh biscotti there, love that feeling of a coveted score. When I could only get the one, I said at least I could one. So to find that second one is special.


Damn you must’ve gotten the last one because I just checked and there was none left. Oh well I don’t get paid until next Friday so I wouldn’t of been able to afford it right now. Fuck I really wanted that fresh biscotti, Hopefully he restocks some other seed banks with them. I thought they were all gone, but I’m sure they are now.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 26, 2019)

Tstat said:


> So, I got a Skunky Margy pack with my order. But I see it is being sold for $100. Is this a mistake? Is it also a freebie? I also got a Wedding Cake cross as a freebie...


I got the Skunky Margy as well and it definitely piqued my interest, I guess it’s shoreline X frozen Margy. I’ve somewhat heard of Shoreline and from what I’ve read is that it’s a skunk#1 pheno that is one of the best skunk pheno’s and actually smells and tastes like skunk. Also from what I’ve read is that the taste is exactly like the smell and it’s one of the stinkiest/most pungent skunk phenotype’s out there. I guess it was found in a bag of skunk#1 at a grateful dead concert in Texas at the shoreline amphitheater and that’s how it got its name. This comes from seed finder so I don’t know if that’s completely accurate. Skunk crossed to sour dubble, Loompa‘s Headband, and a couple different OG‘s sounds like a match made in heaven for skunky, gassy, and lemon Pine-Sol terp lover’s


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 26, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I got the Skunky Margy as well and it definitely piqued my interest, I guess it’s shoreline X frozen Margy. I’ve somewhat heard of Shoreline and from what I’ve read is that it’s a skunk#1 pheno that is one of the best skunk pheno’s and actually smells and tastes like skunk. Also from what I’ve read is that the taste is exactly like the smell and it’s one of the stinkiest/most pungent skunk phenotype’s out there. I guess it was found in a bag of skunk#1 at a grateful dead concert in Texas at the shoreline amphitheater and that’s how it got its name. This comes from seed finder so I don’t know if that’s completely accurate. Skunk crossed to sour dubble, Loompa‘s Headband, and a couple different OG‘s sounds like a match made in heaven for skunky, gassy, and lemon Pine-Sol terp lover’s


What's with these old strains and dead concerts? 

Chem seeds were at a dead concert in CO. But heard good things about the shoreline.

I'll be soaking some roasted garlic margy Halloween night. Try to get at that margy


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 26, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn you must’ve gotten the last one because I just checked and there was none left. Oh well I don’t get paid until next Friday so I wouldn’t of been able to afford it right now. Fuck I really wanted that fresh biscotti, Hopefully he restocks some other seed banks with them. I thought they were all gone, but I’m sure they are now.


Check back in a couple hours

for some reason GLO only lists 2 or 3 packs at a time but when they’re gone 2 or 3 more will pop back up in a couple hours


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 26, 2019)

That would be self-explanatory had you ever been to a dead show man. 200-500,000 people would show up for concerts that could fit 75-100,000 at best.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 26, 2019)

Oh I know about Dead shows but still find it humorous when old strain stories circle back to "some bud at a dead show"


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 26, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Did that ever get sorted out with that one seed bank you use? Also mine just came today as well and it looks like I’m good on wedding cake crosses for a long time. I may go back and get another pack of the Gelatti biscotti, Biscotti Chunks, or the Biscotti OG. I might even get another pack of the Biscotti Cakes but I’m leaning towards not going to, because I got enough wedding cake crosses and I’m sure I’ll be able to find a nice wedding cake/TK dominant pheno and stud for future breeding projects out of all the once I’ve ordered and even the ones I’ve gotten as freebies. Speaking of freebies I got the Skunky Margy, one night stand, and wedding cake x DoHo


Nah I just said fk it and was happy he at least sent one .. I was tempted to order again to see if he would send me a invoice bc he’s ignoring emails

But I’m leaving it karma rn


----------



## nc208 (Oct 26, 2019)

Alot of you are recommending GLO? They got some crazy deals on Dying breed seeds and some archive stuff but honestly there is so much bad reviews when I google them that I'm confused so many are jumping on the deals. So is the sketchy reviews all hearsay you think and the guys has changed his tune?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 26, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Alot of you are recommending GLO? They got some crazy deals on Dying breed seeds and some archive stuff but honestly there is so much bad reviews when I google them that I'm confused so many are jumping on the deals. So is the sketchy reviews all hearsay you think and the guys has changed his tune?


^ Exactly I was looking at a couple of Rado’s strains but when I did a Google search trying to find their seed bank I found so many terrible reviews that I almost don’t even want to order through them. I work hard for my money just like the rest of y’all and I really don’t have money to burn like that. Hopefully one of y’all that have ordered from them can bring some insight and that would be highly appreciated


----------



## topshelfgeez (Oct 26, 2019)

I took a chance with GLO last week and placed an order for herb (purple punch x birthday cake)... Received the gear + a free pack of chem x doho a few days later with no issues. Not bad for $63 shipped.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 26, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Nah I just said fk it and was happy he at least sent one .. I was tempted to order again to see if he would send me a invoice bc he’s ignoring emails
> 
> mom leaving it karma rn


That sucks man I’m sorry to hear that but like you said karma can be a bitch


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 26, 2019)

topshelfgeez said:


> I took a chance with GLO last week and placed an order for herb (purple punch x birthday cake)... Received the gear + a free pack of chem x doho a few days later with no issues. Not bad for $63 shipped.


Good to know from what I’ve read most of the people that got burned placed large orders so maybe I’ll just stick to smaller orders.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 26, 2019)

He’s still got some packs of Toga Party(Animal Cookies x Orange Cookies fems) hopefully they’re still in stock come Friday


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> ^ Exactly I was looking at a couple of Rado’s strains but when I did a Google search trying to find their seed bank I found so many terrible reviews that I almost don’t even want to order through them. I work hard for my money just like the rest of y’all and I really don’t have money to burn like that. Hopefully one of y’all that have ordered from them can bring some insight and that would be highly appreciated


I've made at least 8 orders with them over 2-3 years.....Bodhi, Honest, Greenline, and 'rado. Never had an issue.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 26, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Alot of you are recommending GLO? They got some crazy deals on Dying breed seeds and some archive stuff but honestly there is so much bad reviews when I google them that I'm confused so many are jumping on the deals. So is the sketchy reviews all hearsay you think and the guys has changed his tune?


alot of posters have said dude steals cash

I've ordered about 8 times in the last 2 months using a cc and havent had a problem

each time I've had my beans in hand about 4 days after i ordered

just dont send cash to be safe


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 27, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I've made at least 8 orders with them over 2-3 years.....Bodhi, Honest, Greenline, and 'rado. Never had an issue.


Same here plus csi Humboldt


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 27, 2019)

Ok I'm done with ordering seeds for a little. Or at least until the next drop of something good.

I'm going to try GLO with a CC and hope for the best. I couldn't pass up grabbing

Nila Wafer-Cannarado Genetics *× 2*Kitchen Sink-Cannarado Genetics *× 1*



Will GLO send directions on how to pay by CC ? Only got an order receipt but no directions for payment.


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 27, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> Ok I'm done with ordering seeds for a little. Or at least until the next drop of something good.
> 
> I'm going to try GLO with a CC and hope for the best. I couldn't pass up grabbing
> 
> ...


Yeah you'll get something soon... look for flavor something or other in your email


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 27, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> Yeah you'll get something soon... look for flavor something or other in your email


I received the email but the invoice was billed wrong $108.00 instead of $188.00 Emailed them and awaiting a response


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 27, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> I received the email but the invoice was billed wrong $108.00 instead of $188.00 Emailed them and awaiting a response


you grabbed 3 of the 3 for $100 packs plus $8 shipping... Your total is correct 

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 3 packs for $100 of the following strains- ( you can mix and match as long as all 3 strains are on the list below)
Weed Nap
Uber 
Sundae Float 
Nila Wafer 
Sweetbread 
Peanut Sundae 
Kitchen Sink 
Sundae Struedel
Cookie Dough Sundae


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 27, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> I received the email but the invoice was billed wrong $108.00 instead of $188.00 Emailed them and awaiting a response


That isn’t wrong

the sale is 3 packs for $100

the $8 is for shipping


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 27, 2019)

Didn't even notice that sale was going. That makes it even better. Thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 27, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Anyone have pictures of the beans themselves? Been thinking about this gear for a minute.


Here you go

Boscotti Cakes

View attachment Boscotti Cakes 2.JPG

Boscotti Chunks

View attachment Boscotti Chunks 2.JPG


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 27, 2019)

Also, check your spam folder for mail from Amber Lynch, which is GLO.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 27, 2019)

I can confirm that, I took money out of my savings, even though I shouldn’t have to make an order for two packs of the fresh biscotti and when I got the email to pay it was $168 instead of 188 so I emailed them telling them that it was wrong And I got an email back saying that for the biscotti Sundae they’re doing a buy one get one 20$ off. So it seems like these are real cool genuine people.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 27, 2019)

Best place orders now...likely to go shopping later if this place is as legit as everyone says. Some killer deals on Archive packs I want as well.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 27, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Best place orders now...likely to go shopping later if this place is as legit as everyone says. Some killer deals on Archive packs I want as well.


What kind of packs are you looking to get from archive? I got 2 of each of his hazmat OG, Casper OG, and his secret formula(WiFi 43 x Dosidos).I feel like I’ll be able to find some really nice studs out of those hopefully his secret formula that way I can head some more frost and gas to some of Rado’s more fruity crosses.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 27, 2019)

So these are all the packs of Rado‘s gear I have it’s pretty safe to say that I’m done ordering seeds for a while now. Not to mention I still have a whole bunch of packs from WYEast farms, archive, thugpug, seedjunky, symbiotic, oni, and harrypalms. I also have some freebies from bred by 42, Stanky dank genetics, Mr. Spliff, Humboldt seed organization, and not to mention the freebies I got from Rado. The only packs of seeds I plan on getting in the future is some of utopia farms Chiquita banana crosses and also the grape cream cake from harrypalms. Then I’m done done it’s going to be fun pheno hunting through all of this fire. I also had another pack of back to Cherry but I had to yank all of those due to some bullshit, banana Sunday those are vegging right now, and another pack of blueberries Sunday which I was very happy with The results from them even if one did throw out some Nanners. From what I was told blueberry can be very finicky so hopefully the clones I got from them do well especially after The light leak gets fixed or I’ll just order a new tent and use the old one for clones and mothers we’ll see.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 27, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Nilla Wafer #1 day 73 of 12/12, harvest time!
> View attachment 4411185View attachment 4411186View attachment 4411187View attachment 4411188


Whats your light setup dude?


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 27, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> alot of posters have said dude steals cash
> 
> I've ordered about 8 times in the last 2 months using a cc and havent had a problem
> 
> ...


you do realize they dont accept actual cash right? if you choose cash they send directions for paying with a money order, and they suggest using tracking. anyone who "says dude steals cash" probably didnt even order lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 27, 2019)

Do cannarado orders come with freebs?


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 27, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> Do cannarado orders come with freebs?


yes if you buy directly from radogear, usually reg seeds but i dont mind em


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 27, 2019)

Haven't ordered directly from Rado but horror gave out some frees. Bought a pack each of roasted garlic marg and dubble sundae and got free ogkb bx2f2 regs and topanga lemon fems. Wanted to know if greenline had the free packs on hand also. At 3 packs for 100 I wouldn't complain if not, jw


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 27, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> What kind of packs are you looking to get from archive? I got 2 of each of his hazmat OG, Casper OG, and his secret formula(WiFi 43 x Dosidos).I feel like I’ll be able to find some really nice studs out of those hopefully his secret formula that way I can head some more frost and gas to some of Rado’s more fruity crosses.


I wanted to grab their Samoa. So hopefully all goes well. Now it’s time to wet some beans.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 27, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> Do cannarado orders come with freebs?


yeah

i got Gelato 33 x DoHo as a freebie when I got Banana Sundae and Gelato Sundae


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 28, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I wanted to grab their Samoa. So hopefully all goes well. Now it’s time to wet some beans.


True that well I did pay it when I checked my emails it said confirmed pay but when I logged into my account it still said on hold waiting for payment so we shall see if they’re legit and follow through. I paid with a credit card. From what I’ve heard is that they can take anywhere from 2 to 3 weeks to get your seeds but I’m not in a rush as long as I get them within a couple weeks I’ll be happy


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 28, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> So these are all the packs of Rado‘s gear I have it’s pretty safe to say that I’m done ordering seeds for a while now. Not to mention I still have a whole bunch of packs from WYEast farms, archive, thugpug, seedjunky, symbiotic, oni, and harrypalms. I also have some freebies from bred by 42, Stanky dank genetics, Mr. Spliff, Humboldt seed organization, and not to mention the freebies I got from Rado. The only packs of seeds I plan on getting in the future is some of utopia farms Chiquita banana crosses and also the grape cream cake from harrypalms. Then I’m done done it’s going to be fun pheno hunting through all of this fire. I also had another pack of back to Cherry but I had to yank all of those due to some bullshit, banana Sunday those are vegging right now, and another pack of blueberries Sunday which I was very happy with The results from them even if one did throw out some Nanners. From what I was told blueberry can be very finicky so hopefully the clones I got from them do well especially after The light leak gets fixed or I’ll just order a new tent and use the old one for clones and mothers we’ll see.


to much n in flower causes herms on lowers. also would you trade some of those driver beans,


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2019)

Received replacements for the East Cake. Two packs of sundae crosses, and two packs of reg DoHo freebies. Guess they were out of Banana Sundae, but the Apple Sundae and Sour Dub Sundae could be interesting. Very good customer service....props to them.


----------



## webby420 (Oct 28, 2019)

I just finished up some Grapenana. Some serious grape smells throughout flowering but I think smells more like raspberries dry. I have two phenos that will be getting a second run.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 28, 2019)

Gotta love the grape pie,coats everything in a rug of resin. That looks bomb and dense ggs


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 28, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> Here you go
> 
> Boscotti Cakes
> 
> ...


Thanks my brotha! What is the best website to order these from?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 28, 2019)

Got some more wedding cake and sherbet doho crosses and goji margy with my sd bx order all in a week love the service over there always genuine and reliable. And unlike glo they dont try to steal ur CASH. Glo still came throgh my dailys came through after a month.. Rado order took a week both arrived today.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 28, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Thanks my brotha! What is the best website to order these from?


Rado gear always


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 28, 2019)

...well hopefully they don’t take a month to reach me. I’d order from radogear.com


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 28, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Got some more wedding cake and sherbet doho crosses and goji margy with my sd bx order all in a week love the service over there always genuine and reliable. And unlike glo they dont try to steal ur CASH. Glo still came throgh my dailys came through after a month.. Rado order took a week both arrived today.


Yikes I just placed an order with them but I used CC. As long as they arrive I’ll be happy but it seems like everyone’s saying they take 2-3 weeks. Nah the SD F1s, F2s, the Nilla wafers, grape pie bx, and the biscotti sundae crosses are my most coveted packs I’ve gotten. I plan on making some F2s and F3s and some other crosses with them but I’d be more than happy to give a couple of them out for free if people want to try them once I make them.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 28, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Thanks my brotha! What is the best website to order these from?


I would have to agree ordering directly through Rado would be your best bet. Amazing customer service, you get your seeds in about a week after they’ve received payment, and they always throw in some fire freebies as well


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 28, 2019)

Glo said my cash never arrived but since he was a local he would gift them, what a great guy.... And yes cash is a payment option doc doom


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 28, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yikes I just placed an order with them but I used CC. As long as they arrive I’ll be happy but it seems like everyone’s saying they take 2-3 weeks. Nah the SD F1s, F2s, the Nilla wafers, grape pie bx, and the biscotti sundae crosses are my most coveted packs I’ve gotten. I plan on making some F2s and F3s and some other crosses with them but I’d be more than happy to give a couple of them out for free if people want to try them once I make them.


Im making sugarberry f2s to sift rn,id love some free driver seeds.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 28, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Glo said my cash never arrived but since he was a local he would gift them, what a great guy.... And yes cash is a payment option doc doom


That’s what I’ve heard a lot of people saying, that if you send cash and you’re out of state you might as well kiss that money goodbye. That’s why I used a CC figure if they don’t hit me up soon I can just call my bank and get it sorted out. I really want to give them the benefit of the doubt but them giving me a discount on top of a discount plus them not being listed on Rado’s IG for carrying his seeds make me really second guess if it’s legit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2019)

Last time I'll mention this. I've no stake whatsoever in GLO; no reason to say this other than being fair: My orders over 3 years w/ GLO never took more than a week to get to me after they received *cash. *I send cash everywhere I order from for years w/ n/ps at all. 
Just sent GLO $108 *cash* out today for the killer 3 pack 'rado deal. No tracking, just bills in folded paper. Like always.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 28, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Last time I'll mention this. I've no stake whatsoever in GLO; no reason to say this other than being fair: My orders over 3 years w/ GLO never took more than a week to get to me after they received *cash. *I send cash everywhere I order from for years w/ n/ps at all.
> Just sent GLO $108 *cash* out today for the killer 3 pack 'rado deal. No tracking, just bills in folded paper. Like always.


True, I’m just gonna stay positive and stop reading other people’s bad reviews. I’ll keep everyone posted when they arrive.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 28, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> That’s what I’ve heard a lot of people saying, that if you send cash and you’re out of state you might as well kiss that money goodbye. That’s why I used a CC figure if they don’t hit me up soon I can just call my bank and get it sorted out. I really want to give them the benefit of the doubt but them giving me a discount on top of a discount plus them not being listed on Rado’s IG for carrying his seeds make me really second guess if it’s legit.


I just double checked and if you got the newsletter about the biscotti sundae drop, GLO seedbank was listed in Rados email of being a place to get his gear. I'd trust they are legit based off him saying they are but the discount on discount thing does seem a bit shady.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 28, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I just double checked and if you got the newsletter about the biscotti sundae drop, GLO seedbank was listed in Rados email of being a place to get his gear. I'd trust they are legit based off him saying they are but the discount on discount thing does seem a bit shady.


True I got the newsletter but I think i deleted it so like I said I’m just going to stay positive and keep everyone posted. I signed up for their website and checked orders and it’s saying completed so I’m guessing it been shipped.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 28, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I just double checked and if you got the newsletter about the biscotti sundae drop, GLO seedbank was listed in Rados email of being a place to get his gear. I'd trust they are legit based off him saying they are but the discount on discount thing does seem a bit shady.


When a business needs cash flow, they need cash flow. I'd guess there are plenty of guys out there barely making money because those last few packs can be the hardest to get rid of. Money sitting on a shelf isn't money you can spend to grow/sustain a business.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 28, 2019)

Considering the way he treats his customers with freebs and all, he probably gives vendors a really deep discount. 4/100 for 3/100 is quite the deal though. I was compelled to put in an order for some kitchen sink, Nilla, and Uber esp. After seeing tmans grow... Anyone have any experience with topanga lemon? It's the jungle Boys cut of topanga canyon og crossed with lemon tree, sounds really interesting. Got it as a freeb from Horror when I picked up some cannarado.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh I know about Dead shows but still find it humorous when old strain stories circle back to "some bud at a dead show"


I my humble opinion the dead shows of the 90’s were the first clearinghouse for many strains from all over the country to be compared and contrasted . There were so many strains that got passed around from connecting at a show. Even folks one town away in mendo made connections with each other and buyers were shared to keep the flow going all from a shared love of a band .


----------



## nc208 (Oct 28, 2019)

Joedank said:


> I my humble opinion the dead shows of the 90’s were the first clearinghouse for many strains from all over the country to be compared and contrasted . There were so many strains that got passed around from connecting at a show. Even folks one town away in mendo made connections with each other and buyers were shared to keep the flow going all from a shared love of a band .


If all this fire was found in the parking lots of these shows I'm curious what Jerry and the boys were smoking on at the time.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 28, 2019)

7 sins, ooooooooohhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh.........!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 28, 2019)

I signed up for their website and checked orders and it’s saying completed so I’m guessing it been shipp


JewelRunner said:


> Considering the way he treats his customers with freebs and all, he probably gives vendors a really deep discount. 4/100 for 3/100 is quite the deal though. I was compelled to put in an order for some kitchen sink, Nilla, and Uber esp. After seeing tmans grow... Anyone have any experience with topanga lemon? It's the jungle Boys cut of topanga canyon og crossed with lemon tree, sounds really interesting. Got it as a freeb from Horror when I picked up some cannarado.


Nah the only lemon tree seeds I’ve ran from Rado was his lemonessence but I’m sure the lemon tree will add some serious lemony diesel funk to the TCOG. Probably stretch a lot more as well so I’d definitely recommend a SCROG set up for those. The lemonessence I grew definitely has the most insane lemony citrus Terps I’ve ever come across.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> When a business needs cash flow, they need cash flow. I'd guess there are plenty of guys out there barely making money because those last few packs can be the hardest to get rid of. Money sitting on a shelf isn't money you can spend to grow/sustain a business.


Good points. It could also be a change of strategy for the business that's sort of been in the shadows for years. I've found that they always have certain packs of breeders - like Bodhi - for less than normal market price. Not the whole line, just certain packs. A big sales promotion like 4/100 and 3/100 on a high esteemed breeder draws a lot of eyes. Especially new eyes.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 28, 2019)

Glo sent me a invoice same time I ordered .. one for the special pricing .. I paid that day and got a completed order email and today I got another one saying order completed so it’s looking good

cash app support emailed me back and said I can get a refund on the heavily connected order bc they can see that he was paid twice .. I just have to prove he’s ignoring me by sending the emails and timestamps

Part of me wants to let it go like this a lot of work for 100$ but idk shit if I can get a refund why not I’d really prefer he just respond like a man .. dude literally shipped one order in record speed then Proceeded to ruin his rep in the same speed lol

In other rado news I have a herb (pp x cake) thats looking like a cake leaner .. it’s under the 200 watt Cobb rn but I think I’m Gonna move it to the de tent

edit the glo order shipped should have it this week


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 28, 2019)

I just got an email confirming the order is complete and it came with a tracking number and everything. Damn I shouldn’t of worried so much, guess these people are legit.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 29, 2019)

Herb #3 I only have 3 lol but I like this one I didn’t take a clone so if it’s nice I’ll do a reveg

I’m hesitant to move it from the qb96 bc the spectrum has this plant looking nice


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 29, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> you grabbed 3 of the 3 for $100 packs plus $8 shipping... Your total is correct
> 
> Cannarado Genetics-
> Buy 3 packs for $100 of the following strains- ( you can mix and match as long as all 3 strains are on the list below)
> ...


Is there a newsletter or somewhere to see what kind of deals they're running?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 29, 2019)

nc208 said:


> If all this fire was found in the parking lots of these shows I'm curious what Jerry and the boys were smoking on at the time.


I used to toss “care packages” up the fellas on stage, I know I wasn’t the only one either!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 29, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> Is there a newsletter or somewhere to see what kind of deals they're running?


I just got an Email from them listing all of their deals I can take screenshot and post it for you if you want or I can DM it to you.


----------



## Tstat (Oct 29, 2019)

I can't even find the GLO website...


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 29, 2019)

Tstat said:


> I can't even find the GLO website...





gloseedbank.com


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 29, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I just got an Email from them listing all of their deals I can take screenshot and post it for you if you want or I can DM it to you.


Yeah just got this too. Damnit! Went ahead and grabbed 2x uber 1x kitchen sink 1x sundae float and 1 sweetbread


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 29, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> Is there a newsletter or somewhere to see what kind of deals they're running?


They just started sending them to me after the 1st time I ordered 

I don’t know how to sign up for it

Heres the one i got this morning



Spoiler: GLO sale



48 Hour Sale! 



Cannarado Genetics-

Buy 2 packs of the new Biscotti Sundae crosses for $160. You can mix and match strains or buy 2 packs of the same strain. THE BISCOTTI SUNDAE F2 DOES NOT QUALIFY FOR THIS OFFER! Each pack you buy also comes with a free pack of a randomly chosen Frozen Margy cross from Cannarado Genetics! 





Cannarado Genetics-

Buy 5 packs for $125 of the following strains-( you can mix and match as long as all 5 strains are on the list below)

Affy Taffy 

Sour Sundae 

Dubble Sundae 

Apple Sundae

TriFi Sundae 

Weed Nap 



Cannarado Genetics-

Buy 5 packs for $150 of the following strains- ( you can mix and match as long as all 5 strains are on the list below)

Uber 

Sundae Float 

Nila Wafer 

Sweetbread 

Peanut Sundae 

Kitchen Sink 

Sundae Struedel

Cookie Dough Sundae



Compound Genetics-

Buy 3 packs of any Compound Genetics strains for $250! Some of these crosses are very limited and 3 packs is supposed to cost $450! That’s a savings of $200!! 



CSI HUMBOLDT- 

Buy 4 packs of any Zkittlez crosses for $250



Buy 4 packs of any crosses other than the Zkittlez crosses for $200



Clearwater Genetics- 



Buy any 2 packs for $130 ( 1 pack is supposed to be $150!!)



Massive Creations- 



Buy any 2 packs for $100 ( these are supposed to be $100-$150 for 1 pack!!) 

This offer also comes with a free pack of Orange Tree f2!





Archive Seed Bank- 



Gelato 41 x Dosidos-$125 a pack 

Royal Oak-$100 a pack 

Scotti-Faced-$100 a pack 



Exotic Genetix- 

The strains listed below are all only $100 per pack! 

Lip Smacker

Shockwave 

Irish Cannonball 

Bad Betty 

Team Cream 

Berry Bubba 

Jungle Fruit 

Colonel Crunch 

Wowzers 

Rainbow Reserve 

Strawberry Lemonade



Greenline Seed Co- 



All Greenline Seed Co gear is 10% off! 



Swamp Boys Seeds-



Buy any 2 packs for $160!! Regular pricing is $150 per pack 



All of these deals are WHILE SUPPLIES LAST! When you make your order on the website, the price you see will not reflect the sale price, and the price you see at check out won’t reflect the sale price. The discounted price will be applied when your invoice is sent or when you send in your money order! 

THESE DEALS END AT MIDNIGHT PST, OCTOBER 30th. THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## nc208 (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks for the info about the sale. Managed to grab a pack of the fresh and the gelatti.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 29, 2019)

I placed an order a couple days ago so hopefully I start to seethe newsletter. Pretty awesome deals.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 29, 2019)

To be honest I wish I would’ve heard about GLO sooner. The three for $100 and the five for 150$ is a steal.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 29, 2019)

How do I find the three packs for 100??


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How do I find the three packs for 100??


You just put the packs you want in your cart and check out; when you get the invoice, the price will be adjusted to reflect the sale.
They have a new deal up now. I saw the email this morning.... COPY/PASTE below:


Buy 2 packs of the new Biscotti Sundae crosses for $160. You can mix and match strains or buy 2 packs of the same strain. THE BISCOTTI SUNDAE F2 DOES NOT QUALIFY FOR THIS OFFER! Each pack you buy also comes with a free pack of a randomly chosen Frozen Margy cross from Cannarado Genetics!


Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 5 packs for $125 of the following strains-( you can mix and match as long as all 5 strains are on the list below)
Affy Taffy
Sour Sundae
Dubble Sundae
Apple Sundae
TriFi Sundae
Weed Nap

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 5 packs for $150 of the following strains- ( you can mix and match as long as all 5 strains are on the list below)
Uber
Sundae Float
Nila Wafer
Sweetbread
Peanut Sundae
Kitchen Sink
Sundae Struedel
Cookie Dough Sundae


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How do I find the three packs for 100??


the 3 for 100 sale is over

its 5 for 125 or 5 for 150 now


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 29, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> the 3 for 100 sale is over
> 
> its 5 for 125 or 5 for 150 now


Are these “many packs for not a fortune” deals common or do I need to jump now? Was thinking nila wafer, Uber, and sweetbread for sure.
Cannarado fans what else do I add? Or must have?

only ran high end such as ethos but I have some inhouse just not popped yet. Wanted to try cannarado heard they’re high end. What’s good?

thanks friends!


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 29, 2019)

I got the Nila Uber n kitchen sink with the 3/100. Peanut sundae looks awesome too


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 29, 2019)

Shoutout to glo the fact that other places still got them for full price is enough for me to buy all them shits 

I read along time ago a sale never losses money it actually makes more based on basic principals

example .. I went to the store for 1 bread at 2 dollars and they have a sale for 1.29 now I’m gonna buy two not bc I need it bc the price makes me think I should get more .. I spend 3 dollars total and I’m happy but my intention was to spend 2 the store just got me for a extra dollar I never planned on spending

Shit the bread might go bad b4 I use it lol who knows ..but I saved in my mind


----------



## nc208 (Oct 30, 2019)

Yeah it's crazy they have the latest drop discounted to 80 bucks already and it only dropped 2 weeks ago. 
With the freebies it's basically 4 packs for 160.

Do the 5 for 150 come with freebies too?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2019)

Final verdict: GLO is LEGIT, they even came 1 day early. Finally got my hands on the Fresh biscotti, and I’m not gonna lie I’m happier than a pig in shit. Buy one get one, 80$ a pack, and quick customer service. My only complaint which is very minor and kind of a irrelevant because they were free was that both packs of the freebies were Girl Scout cookie cuts(Forum and Thin Mint) crossed to the Frozen Margy but beggars can’t be choosers.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 30, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Final verdict: GLO is LEGIT, they even came 1 day early. Finally got my hands on the Fresh biscotti, and I’m not gonna lie I’m happier than a pig in shit. Buy one get one, 80$ a pack, and quick customer service. My only complaint which is very minor and kind of a irrelevant because they were free was that both packs of the freebies were Girl Scout cookie cuts(Forum and Thin Mint) crossed to the Frozen Margy but beggars can’t be choosers.


tbh those are the only 2 margy packs I wanted the thin mint and gsc ones .. I’m gonna place a order and ask for those 2 ..or maybe I’ll just get one but this my last cop for the yr

I buy so much seeds people prolly think ima talking out my ass half the time but I really do buy damn near everything I need help


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 30, 2019)

Gonna have to jump on this GLO place. Really been wanting to try cannarado


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> tbh those are the only 2 margy packs I wanted the thin mint and gsc ones .. I’m gonna place a order and ask for those 2 ..or maybe I’ll just get one but this my last cop for the yr
> 
> I buy so much seeds people prolly think ima talking out my ass half the time but I really do buy damn near everything I need helpView attachment 4414403


Join the club man, I’ve got so many packs of seeds from so many different breeders it’s ridiculous but I like to think of it as an investment for the future. In my eyes with legalization coming there’s no better thing to invest in, not to mention I just really love growing and it’s a huge bonus that it’s a plant that helps people tremendously with medical issues. Maybe me and you should start SJA (Seed Junkies Anonymous) to help people like us. I still have my eyes on a couple more packs. To be honest I have a whole bunch of cookie crosses. I’m sure these will be fire though, but the ones I was most interested in was the Candy Margy and the Goji Margy


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 30, 2019)

My first glo order should be at the house when I get home and the 2nd order by Friday. Still waiting on 1 order from rado and 2 orders from glg.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2019)

Rado can be a pretty slow sometimes, I’m sure the past couple weeks have been crazy as hell with his site getting hacked and having so many orders to fill. What’d you order?


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 30, 2019)

glad you guys are getting in on those great deals from GLO

i tried to mention them in the Exotic thread back when they had the Strawberries & Cream line for $85 a pack and older lines for $50 and that didnt go to well lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 30, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Rado can be a pretty slow sometimes, I’m sure the past couple weeks have been crazy as hell with his site getting hacked and having so many orders to fill. What’d you order?


i didnt know he was a one man show until he mentioned it the other day on instagram

thats kinda insane considering how popular his brand is

dude must be busy 24/7


----------



## nc208 (Oct 30, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Join the club man, I’ve got so many packs of seeds from so many different breeders it’s ridiculous but I like to think of it as an investment for the future. In my eyes with legalization coming there’s no better thing to invest in, not to mention I just really love growing and it’s a huge bonus that it’s a plant that helps people tremendously with medical issues. Maybe me and you should start SJA (Seed Junkies Anonymous) to help people like us. I still have my eyes on a couple more packs. To be honest I have a whole bunch of cookie crosses. I’m sure these will be fire though, but the ones I was most interested in was the Candy Margy and the Goji Margy


Do you know much info on the Goji Margy? That was one of the freebies I got, I can only see the "Pinesole" is the most chem of the Goji phenos. Didnt see too much else.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 30, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Do you know much info on the Goji Margy? That was one of the freebies I got, I can only see the "Pinesole" is the most chem of the Goji phenos. Didnt see too much else.


its a Goji OG F2 pheno

supposedly a heavy indica but stretchy and really potent

alot of Bodhi fans rave about Soumate which uses the Pinesoul pheno as a mom


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Do you know much info on the Goji Margy? That was one of the freebies I got, I can only see the "Pinesole" is the most chem of the Goji phenos. Didnt see too much else.


All I really know is that it’s the most OG leaning pheno’s that’s been found and it has that lemon Pine-Sol, gas, and earthy funk. So crossed to Frozen Margy there should be some really nice OG pheno’s to be found. So I would expect it to do better in a SCROG set up to try and maximize your yield like most OG’s since they grow kind of viney and definitely need supports. I wish I had more info for you but I haven’t had the pleasure to try Pinesoul but Lady luck was definitely on your side.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> glad you guys are getting in on those great deals from GLO
> 
> i tried to mention them in the Exotic thread back when they had the Strawberries & Cream line for $85 a pack and older lines for $50 and that didnt go to well lol


Damn I wish I would’ve known about that I’ve been eying that mikes strawberry lemonade. It seems like a lot of people haven’t had as good of results as we have. A lot of people claiming they steal money, but I was highly impressed with the customer service and how quick I got my beans when people were saying it would take 2-3 weeks. Speaking of sales Rado is having a huge sale himself most packs are half off or even more, most of them are sold out though.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 30, 2019)

Anyone know what the difference between wedding cake and birthday cake is? Says they're both gsc x cherry pie when I look them up


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 30, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> Anyone know what the difference between wedding cake and birthday cake is? Says they're both gsc x cherry pie when I look them up


Wedding Cake is just a pheno of Triangle Mints

Triangle Mints = TK x Animal Mints

Birthday Cake = GSC x Cherry Pie


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 30, 2019)

Damn 30 dollar margys on radogear. Had to scoop margaridos and margy dog. I'd bet he's still giving freebs with these orders too


----------



## topshelfgeez (Oct 30, 2019)

Couldn't pass up lemon tree x grape skunk for $30. Thanks for the heads up @Nate Dogg


----------



## nc208 (Oct 30, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Join the club man, I’ve got so many packs of seeds from so many different breeders it’s ridiculous but I like to think of it as an investment for the future. In my eyes with legalization coming there’s no better thing to invest in, not to mention I just really love growing and it’s a huge bonus that it’s a plant that helps people tremendously with medical issues. Maybe me and you should start SJA (Seed Junkies Anonymous) to help people like us. I still have my eyes on a couple more packs. To be honest I have a whole bunch of cookie crosses. I’m sure these will be fire though, but the ones I was most interested in was the Candy Margy and the Goji Margy


Saw this still available for super cheap if your into the pinesoul.








Lemon Soul (Pine Soul/Freezer Burn x Lemon Tree) - Cannarado Genetics


Pine Soul/Freezer Burn x Lemon Tree



radogear.com


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> Anyone know what the difference between wedding cake and birthday cake is? Says they're both gsc x cherry pie when I look them up


Birthday cake is GSC x Cherry Pie, Wedding cake is a pheno of Triangle Mints (TK x Animal Mints) from seedjunky. It got its name wedding cake from jungleboys after they found a pheno that had really strong creamy vanilla and gassy terps


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2019)

topshelfgeez said:


> Couldn't pass up lemon tree x grape skunk for $30. Thanks for the heads up @Nate Dogg


No problem, Y’all pointed out a good sale at GLO so I thought I would repay the favor when I seen the deal going on at Rado’s site. I was going to get some daily driver crosses myself but decided not to because I’m going to get a couple packs of a different strain from a different breeder.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Saw this still available for super cheap if your into the pinesoul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate you looking out as well but I’m saving up for something special


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> Damn 30 dollar margys on radogear. Had to scoop margaridos and margy dog. I'd bet he's still giving freebs with these orders too


I’m pretty sure all orders come with freebies of DoHo crosses, even though I did get lucky once and get a daily driver cross as a freebie. When I first started ordering it was Apple Juice crosses or the Cookie Crisps f3


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 30, 2019)

Has anyone run any doho crosses? The jungle Boys flowhite#7 cut looks nice and gsc x Tahoe gotta be decent.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> Has anyone run any doho crosses? The jungle Boys flowhite#7 cut looks nice and gsc x Tahoe gotta be decent.


No I haven’t run any of them yet, the only freebies I’ve run was the lemonessence. I’ve got a whole bunch of them, I’m guessing you got the flowhite#7 x DoHo? I’ve got one of those and it definitely peaked my interest. I’ve gotten some sugar wax from Rockin extracts that was Flo Larry and it tasted absolutely amazing. Tasted just like Larry OG but with some floral and blueberry notes to it, and I would assume that they would have similar terps but the DoHo would bring more of a cookie taste which sounds absolutely amazing. Not to mention I think the flowhite would increase the yield and structure


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 30, 2019)

No, but I'm hoping I get it as a freeb with the margys I just ordered. Thanks for the info!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 30, 2019)

is Rado lurking around here ? Lol

I just said I was done buying seeds now I can get those margy packs and not have to spend the 160 .. bro I think ima have to stay offline only way ima stop

and I’ve had both cakes side by side .. birthday cake gets more requests than wedding cake .. also birthday is cookie looking wedding is more pointy og ..if u like cookies you’ll luv cake if u like ogs then the wedding has a little pine


----------



## nc208 (Oct 31, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Final verdict: GLO is LEGIT, they even came 1 day early. Finally got my hands on the Fresh biscotti, and I’m not gonna lie I’m happier than a pig in shit. Buy one get one, 80$ a pack, and quick customer service. My only complaint which is very minor and kind of a irrelevant because they were free was that both packs of the freebies were Girl Scout cookie cuts(Forum and Thin Mint) crossed to the Frozen Margy but beggars can’t be choosers.


How long did it take you to get tracking info?


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 31, 2019)

It took two days to get the tracking # for me. I ordered Sunday and arrived today.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 31, 2019)

nc208 said:


> How long did it take you to get tracking info?


It took about three days maybe four but I’m pretty sure that’s because I ordered late Friday night.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 31, 2019)

My 2nd order didn't make it today but it is sitting in the local post office for delivery tomorrow.

It seems like GLO seeds is a online shop I will do more business with.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 31, 2019)

Is there any rhyme or reason to GLO SALES? Seems I have to click every single category to find the “sales”


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 31, 2019)

They send you a newsletter once you order. I'll pm u the latest one.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 31, 2019)

Just put 6 roasted garlic margy in a paper towel to germinate. Get busy popping


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 31, 2019)

House margy sold out on me other wise all is good


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 1, 2019)

Man, the radogear sale is killing me.
The GLO sale kills me a little but they don't ship to Australia so I'm saved by lack of ability to buy.
But Rado does ship to Oz.
I've spent about $900US on seeds in the past six months with most of that coming in the past month.
This spending up on genetics is very new for me, I'd been running the same few cuts for the last 10yrs save a pack or two of seeds here and there.
My wife is looking at me like WTF is this new vice, like I need another. haha.
She's a med toker, she understands the importance of genetics.
But she has a harder time understanding why I need so many more seeds than I can run even in the next 6mo.
She says buy more when you need them, I say with seeds you gotta grab what you want when you can, she counters theres always going to be something new you want anyway.
I know she's right.
I got $320US of gear in a cart at CSI Humbolt right now staring at it.
I don't need it.
I don't know when I'd run it.
Fuck I want it.
Confessions of a newly developing seed hound.
I've closed the CSI cart window.
I'll probably head over to Harvest Mutual and drool at all the great TopDawg gear they have in stock, and they ship to Oz also.
Fuck me dead.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 1, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Man, the radogear sale is killing me.
> The GLO sale kills me a little but they don't ship to Australia so I'm saved by lack of ability to buy.
> But Rado does ship to Oz.
> I've spent about $900US on seeds in the past six months with most of that coming in the past month.
> ...


I hear you Homie, I still got about 2k worth of seeds from 2012 that Im trying to pop, germination rate is 1 outta 10. And still stocking up on seeds now. Knowing tham well its gunna take me 3 years to get to some of this gear. This shit is addictive. Need intervention Asap.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 1, 2019)

Did the 3 for 100. Waiting on email to pay. Wonder if they’ll take PayPal??

thanks

Picked Uber,nila wafer, and peanut sundae


----------



## Buss Relville (Nov 1, 2019)

the pack of grape dosi I bought from a reseller was bunk. not a single bean germed, never had that issue before. my fault for buying an open pack of seeds, but be cautious if buying a pack from this guy.

cgcollectables78 on insta


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 1, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> the pack of grape dosi I bought from a reseller was bunk. not a single bean germed, never had that issue before. my fault for buying an open pack of seeds, but be cautious if buying a pack from this guy.
> 
> cgcollectables78 on insta


Tried popping 2 Candy Breath i got from cgc and neither popped

more than likely they dont store their seeds properly

I definitely won’t be spending anymore money with them


----------



## Buss Relville (Nov 1, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Tried popping 2 Candy Breath i got from cgc and neither popped
> 
> more than likely they dont store their seeds properly
> 
> I definitely won’t be spending anymore money with them


damn wtf!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 1, 2019)

Never heard of them but thanks for the heads up. The only people I really go through on IG for seeds is think tank seed bank. I’m not gonna lie I was pretty sketched out at first but they’re really good people and they definitely held up their end of the bargain. They were also really quick getting the seeds out and they also have some deals with different breeders every now and then. I can’t even count how many times I’ve had some random person message me either trying to sell me bud, Boof cartridges, clones, and seeds. Not to mention people hitting me up trying to trade clones for a pack of seeds. “They’re legit I swear“ yeah I bet they’re legit, legit trash. I just don’t get it, who would trade a legit fire clone only strain for a pack of seeds that you never know what you’re going to get. That just sounds suspicious as fuck to me, one dude even had the audacity to tell me that as soon as he received the seeds he would send out the clone. That gave me a pretty good laugh, like sure buddy I’m sure you’ll send it out soon as you get them. Not trying to knock any people that are legit on Instagram but the people that are legit are definitely the minority.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 1, 2019)

what is grapes and cream lineage and apple juice anyone know I scooped that apples and cream up


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 1, 2019)

Grapes and cream is grape pie x cookies and cream and apple juice is orange sour apple bx I believe. Bodyne would know a lot more than me because I believe he was the one that created it. I’m guessing it’s either agent orange, cali-o, tangie, or possibly even orange cookies x sour apple ibl. Don’t quote me on the orange sour apple though that’s just an educated guess. I’m not 100% sure what apple juice is all I know is that Bodyne said it was a orange sour apple bx. I also got a pack of the apples n cream as a freebie a while ago. If Bodyne could shine some more light on to what it is that would be awesome because I have a lot of his apple juice freebies as well. Most of them are labeled SSH x AJ so I assume the SSH is super silver haze or super sour haze, most likely the super silver. Well never mind I looked through my Rado freebies and I must’ve given those away but I do have the pacifier and ultra sour crossed to AJ freebies. My first order though that I got, I got two packs of freebies one was the apple juice cross and one was completely blank but that’s when he was giving out the DoHo x cookie crisp F3 so that’s what I wrote on it assuming that’s what it Is but who knows. I’ve heard that cookie crisp is some straight fire though. If anyone has a spare warehouse that’s absolutely massive and wants to do a major pheno hunt just let me know.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 1, 2019)

Anyone have experience with rado sour dubble crosses? Going to pop the topanga lemon and maybe the dubble sundae.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 1, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> Anyone have experience with rado sour dubble crosses? Going to pop the topanga lemon and maybe the dubble sundae.


Personally no but I did give some gastanker(MB15 x Sour Dubb) seeds to a buddy and that shit was straight sour lemon gassy funk. Assuming it’s the same cut of sour dubb Harrypalms used its should bring some straight lemon gas terps to whatever it touches. I just popped the rest of the pack and I’m excited for what I’m going to find. to be honest with you, you couldn’t go wrong with either one. Depending on how many you want to run I would do half-and-half. I’m still pretty pissed off at them because I told him specifically before you flour it out make sure you let me cut some clones from it and the next time I saw him those and the rainbow drivers I gifted him as well we’re 4 weeks into flower. He made sure he cut some clones off of it and best believe I want at least one. You really can’t go wrong with using reversed pollen from Sour Dubb or The White they don’t completely take over the mothers characteristics but add to it and improve it.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 1, 2019)

The plan is to pop full packs and find keepers of some fem strains then make some crosses. I have race fuel OG that I want to pop at some point ans cross with some stuff as well as some cannarado regs. Currently running a c99/haze strain from kingdom organic that I might keep a male around of if it turns out good. It's some cheapie from his gamblers table called "madness 2". Any idea what dubb crosses yield, what kind of stretch and flower time? I'll try to document the cannarado stuff as I get it up and going.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 1, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> The plan is to pop full packs and find keepers of some fem strains then make some crosses. I have race fuel OG that I want to cross with some stuff as well as some cannarado regs. Any idea what dubb crosses yield, what kind of stretch and flower time?


From the little bit I’ve seen from my buddy they did stretch quite a bit and the topanga lemon would probably grow super viney like your typical OG but with more stretch from the the dubb and they would probably be ready in the 9-10 week range. They would Probably do really good in a SCROG type set up. The dubble sundae probably wouldn’t stretch as much and have a shorter flowering time due to the Driver and would probably do well in a SCROG set up as well and it would probably be ready in around 9 weeks. This totally depends on what phenotype you get and obviously each of them are going to be different but like I said earlier you can’t go wrong with either one. The DS would probably yield a little bit better though.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 1, 2019)

Anyone growing or just buying? 
6 roasted garlic margy


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 1, 2019)

Does anyone have experiences with making s1s from rado gear or f2s to hunt?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 1, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Grapes and cream is grape pie x cookies and cream and apple juice is orange sour apple bx I believe. Bodyne would know a lot more than me because I believe he was the one that created it. I’m guessing it’s either agent orange, cali-o, tangie, or possibly even orange cookies x sour apple ibl. Don’t quote me on the orange sour apple though that’s just an educated guess. I’m not 100% sure what apple juice is all I know is that Bodyne said it was a orange sour apple bx. I also got a pack of the apples n cream as a freebie a while ago. If Bodyne could shine some more light on to what it is that would be awesome because I have a lot of his apple juice freebies as well. Most of them are labeled SSH x AJ so I assume the SSH is super silver haze or super sour haze, most likely the super silver. Well never mind I looked through my Rado freebies and I must’ve given those away but I do have the pacifier and ultra sour crossed to AJ freebies. My first order though that I got, I got two packs of freebies one was the apple juice cross and one was completely blank but that’s when he was giving out the DoHo x cookie crisp F3 so that’s what I wrote on it assuming that’s what it Is but who knows. I’ve heard that cookie crisp is some straight fire though. If anyone has a spare warehouse that’s absolutely massive and wants to do a major pheno hunt just let me know.


Thanks


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 1, 2019)

Anyone feel like giving me the rundown on ordering from rados site? I place the order then send the money order I’m assuming. Is there a way to do it all online? Thanks in advance


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 1, 2019)

Cash or mo in envelope and send it only way but its only like a week there fast as hell


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 1, 2019)

I always get 2x freebies with cash or maybe everyone does i dunno


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone growing or just buying?
> 6 roasted garlic margy
> View attachment 4415538


35 percent pheno in that cross


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 1, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> 35 percent pheno in that cross


Oh yeah! That would be nuts, fingers crossed I find sumsum nice then. The first 2 I popped were male so hopefully these are all girls


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 2, 2019)

My Freebies from Rado

Sunset Sherbet x DoHo

Margaritos - ( Dosidos x Frozen Margy )

Lemon Bubblegum Margy - ( Blanco/Bubblegum Chem x Frozen Margy )


----------



## Florere (Nov 2, 2019)

I got lemon essences and sour strawberry kush x doho. Both where good


----------



## nc208 (Nov 2, 2019)

GLO seems to have stepped up their sales. 10 packs of rado gear for 250.
I scooped up gelato 41 x dosidos by archive for half price and acai z by dying breed for 70$ marked down from 350.



This Weekends Sales!

Cannarado Genetics-
Biscotti sundae crosses
Buy 1 pack for $85
Buy 2 packs for $160 
BISCOTTI SUNDAE F2
Buy 2 packs for $185 
Each pack you buy also comes with a free pack of a randomly chosen Frozen Margy cross from Cannarado Genetics! 

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 3 packs for $110
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Sundae Sunset 
Sugar Rush
Birthday Cake s1
Banana Sundae 
Back to Cookies 

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 3 packs for $100
Buy 5 packs for $150 
Buy 10 packs for $250 
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Affy Taffy 
Sour Sundae 
Dubble Sundae 
Apple Sundae
TriFi Sundae 
Weed Nap 
Uber 
Sundae Float 
Nila Wafer 
Sweetbread 
Peanut Sundae 
Kitchen Sink 
Sundae Struedel
Cookie Dough Sundae

Compound Genetics-
Buy 2 packs for $180
Buy 3 packs for $250

CSI HUMBOLDT- 
Buy 2 packs of Zkittlez crosses for $130
Buy 4 packs of any Zkittlez crosses for $250

Buy 2 packs of any non zkittlez crosses for $115
Buy 4 packs of any crosses other than the Zkittlez crosses for $200

Every 2 packs of CSI gear that you buy comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.

Clearwater Genetics- 

Buy any 2 packs for $130 
Buy any 3 packs for $180

Massive Creations- 

Buy any 2 packs for $100 ( these are supposed to be $100-$150 for 1 pack!!) 
This offer also comes with a free pack of Orange Tree f2!

Archive Seed Bank- 

Gelato 41 x Dosidos-$125 a pack 
Royal Oak-$100 a pack 
Scotti-Faced-$100 a pack 

Exotic Genetix- 
Buy 1 pack for $90
Buy 2 packs for $170
you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Lip Smacker
Shockwave 
Irish Cannonball 
Bad Betty 
Team Cream 
Berry Bubba 
Jungle Fruit 
Colonel Crunch 
Rainbow Reserve 
Strawberry Lemonade

Greenline Seed Co- 

All Greenline Seed Co gear is Buy 1 Get 1 free! Free pack must be of equal or lesser value. 

Swamp Boys Seeds-

Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150

ALL ORDERS OVER $200 WILL RECEIVE A FREE PACK OF DOSIDOS BX FROM HONEST GENETICS!!


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 2, 2019)

I wonder if the $8 shipping counts towards your order. Free dosidos bx on orders over 200


----------



## nc208 (Nov 2, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> I wonder if the $8 shipping counts towards your order. Free dosidos bx on orders over 200


Doubt it, I didn't see that part til after I paid and my order came to 195, my shipping was 35 so that would be sweet if it counted.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 2, 2019)

You could send an email and ask, couldn't hurt. They seem pretty chill.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 2, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> You could send an email and ask, couldn't hurt. They seem pretty chill.


Lol I already did. I'm just used to alot of companies and deals like this where taxes and shipping dont count towards the total. I'm definately hoping it might.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 2, 2019)

Does that GLO include any freebies with that three pack purchase?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm just sitting on my wallet waiting to see if he is getting ready to do a sour run 
He must be clearing the way for something cool


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 2, 2019)

No. Cannarado has margy packs for $30 and they probably do come with freebies


----------



## nowiltwilly (Nov 2, 2019)

Is there a coupon code for the glo deals? None of these deals are showing up in my cart


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 2, 2019)

nowiltwilly said:


> Is there a coupon code for the glo deals? None of these deals are showing up in my cart


Once you check out they'll send you an invoice with the adjusted amount


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 2, 2019)

Hope I didn’t make a mistake picking that peanut sundae. Kinda threw a dart at a dartboard blind with that choice


----------



## nc208 (Nov 2, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I'm just sitting on my wallet waiting to see if he is getting ready to do a sour run
> He must be clearing the way for something cool


I heard rumours of Fatso line coming, that will be awesome.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Nov 2, 2019)

Still in early stage, but healthy and vigorous - Butterscotch Cake fem. Seed was dropped into water on 10/7.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 2, 2019)

nc208 said:


> GLO seems to have stepped up their sales. 10 packs of rado gear for 250.
> I scooped up gelato 41 x dosidos by archive for half price and acai z by dying breed for 70$ marked down from 350.
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit nc208 now you have me tempted. Might as well grab 10 packs for 250.just seems like a deal u can't pass up.

Making extra money this time of year with overtime delivering everyone's packages. 

United Pot Smokers


----------



## Angus Hung (Nov 2, 2019)

what is the site that has the weekend sale?


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 2, 2019)

Packs I got should be thunder. So excited to have a chemdog cross again. I had Mephisto chemdogging auto once and it had the most bizarre old mans closet scent/meat I ever smelled in weed.....

that peanut sundae looks dank as fuck on google and I’m sure the nilla wafer will be killa


----------



## nc208 (Nov 2, 2019)

Angus Hung said:


> what is the site that has the weekend sale?


Www.gloseedbank.com


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone growing or just buying?
> 6 roasted garlic margy
> View attachment 4415538





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone growing or just buying?
> 6 roasted garlic margy
> View attachment 4415538


yes sir always, but right now I’m popping some seeds that were sent to me to test out by a new breeder so I’m going to follow through and see what I can find. Seems like some pretty fire genetics, he sent me a Grape Stomper and Brain OG crossed to JTR, a pheno he calls Adam so that should be pretty interesting. I also have some banana sundae from Rado that I just popped a couple weeks ago going as well as some gas tanker from harrypalms. Not to mention the clones I have from last run.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 2, 2019)

Just dropped 6 Biscotti Chunks in water, fingers crossed for some ladies.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 2, 2019)

I’d like to find a biscotti anything bean. If anyone sees any biscottis for 50 or less a pack please let me know


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 2, 2019)

i said I was done 3x smh 

anywho gonna get the 3 for 110 and the CSi deal ..but none of that skittles I’m into gas


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 2, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> i said I was done 3x smh
> 
> anywho gonna get the 3 for 110 and the CSi deal ..but none of that skittles I’m into gas


Bro I have 2 4x4s full thru Christmas lol. Know what you mean. Have inhouse genetics and ethos and now cannarado waiting to run. Can’t wait


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 2, 2019)

I need to stay away from this thread...every time I come here I’m shopping shortly after. Thankfully these last 2 I’ve withheld. Stockpiling seeds is nice, but I need to start growing more of it out first. Solo cup pheno hunts coming soon...


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 2, 2019)

nowiltwilly said:


> Is there a coupon code for the glo deals? None of these deals are showing up in my cart


Any promo codes for gloo seed bank?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I need to stay away from this thread...every time I come here I’m shopping shortly after. Thankfully these last 2 I’ve withheld. Stockpiling seeds is nice, but I need to start growing more of it out first. Solo cup pheno hunts coming soon...


I burn through 4" rock wool cubes. I can get roughly 3/4-1 ounce of bud and usually a clone or two off that and it allows me to go through more beans in smaller spaces.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 2, 2019)

Quick update

Top left herb pp x cake

Top right grape dog chem d x grape pie

Bottom left herb pp x cake

Bottom right valley Sunday

Middle Larry og clone
Under the Larry in a cup is my nycd x pbb male 

this 2x2 was supposed to be for breeding and just random shit .. but I over did it with clones so now I’m tryna clear house I might move one more to the big tent and stick sundae driver 19 clone in here

light is a qb 96 with a Meanwell 185 driver .. excuse the plants looking a little tattered I told y’all I had that soil issue so I have to read the plants as I go but there bouncing back nicely


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 2, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Any promo codes for gloo seed bank?


No codes, I ordered the 2 packs plus 2 freebies deal today and I was sent a second invoice with the right price


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Quick update
> 
> Top left herb pp x cake
> 
> ...


Where did you get the larry clone from if you don't mind me asking? Ahve you flowered it out yet or first run with it? 

Just curious, thanks.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Where did you get the larry clone from if you don't mind me asking? Ahve you flowered it out yet or first run with it?
> 
> Just curious, thanks.


It’s cool .. I think it was organa from u kno where I think my legend came from him also and my fpog.. I need to grab another as soon as I get space 

no I haven’t it’s my first run but I do have more clones .. so far she’s looking like a og


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 3, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> It’s cool .. I think it was organa from u kno where I think my legend came from him also and my fpog.. I need to grab another as soon as I get space
> 
> no I haven’t it’s my first run but I do have more clones .. so far she’s looking like a og


NYCD x PBB that sounds like one interesting mail I’ve got three packs of PBB I’ve got to go through and some more of his crosses. It seems like everyone is finding killer pheno’s of Thugpugs gear. Did you pop that NYCD x PBB from seed or is it a clone?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 3, 2019)

The Peanutbutter Biscotti Sundae is some straight fn fire. Biscotti Sundae line has definitely surprised me so far. Posting garden pics later today.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 3, 2019)

Seed


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 3, 2019)

Couldn’t resist the fire sale on Rado’s site.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 3, 2019)

Day 75/28 and cruising rite along. Cannarado genetics, Cannarado & Clearwater Buds collaboration, and Certified PDX/seeds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Day 75/28 and cruising rite along. Cannarado genetics, Cannarado & Clearwater Buds collaboration, and Certified PDX/seeds. View attachment 4415940View attachment 4415941View attachment 4415943View attachment 4415944View attachment 4415945View attachment 4415946View attachment 4415947View attachment 4415940View attachment 4415941View attachment 4415943View attachment 4415944View attachment 4415945View attachment 4415946View attachment 4415947


Plants!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 3, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Seed


Is that a promo code for what website?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Plants!


What is that promo code for?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> What is that promo code for?


I was just being silly, commenting on the fact someone posted a plant pic. The last several pages have just been folks reporting packs they've bought and all the new sales. 

I've just been waiting to see more margy plants or some of the rootbeer crosses that have been out for a minute but Rado just keeps dropping more stuff, lol. It's all good, just being goofy is all.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 3, 2019)

Just copped some Vanilla wafers. From glo how trustworthy is this seed bank? And how long to ship??
Got this that says GL apparel?? Wtf?


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 3, 2019)

100% I have made 3 orders in the last 2 weeks and have received the 2 orders within 3 days of payment and this 3rd order will be here in the same time frame. I believe $500 between last 3 orders , 3 pack , 5 pack and 10 pack deals. I did pay with CC.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 3, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Day 75/28 and cruising rite along. Cannarado genetics, Cannarado & Clearwater Buds collaboration, and Certified PDX/seeds. View attachment 4415940View attachment 4415941View attachment 4415943View attachment 4415944View attachment 4415945View attachment 4415946View attachment 4415947View attachment 4415940View attachment 4415941View attachment 4415943View attachment 4415944View attachment 4415945View attachment 4415946View attachment 4415947


Great Job, what kind of smells are you finding on the biscotti stuff?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 3, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Just copped some Vanilla wafers. From glo how trustworthy is this seed bank? And how long to ship??
> Got this that says GL apparel?? Wtf?View attachment 4416185


They’re definitely legit, I thought it was a little fishy at first but they came through. I got two packs of the fresh biscotti I ordered and I also got 2 Margy crosses as freebies.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 3, 2019)

So I placed my last order for seeds, for a long time. They’re on pre-sale but only a limited amount were made so I definitely had to snag them. It’s not Rado‘s gear but Harrypalms did use Rado‘s Grape Pie making the cross and said the male used was GP dom. I’ve been wanting an Ice Cream Cake cross or clone for a while now and I felt this was the right one, so I had to pull the trigger on the Grape Cream Cake(ICC#1 x {Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher})


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2019)

6/6 on roasted garlic margy, 6 rock wool on right


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 6/6 on roasted garlic margy, 6 rock wool on right
> View attachment 4416285


Have you ever used coco mix instead of rock wool? If so which one do you prefer? I’m using coco right now and I swear that shits trash, about two weeks after they pop they start getting nutrient deficient as hell. Then I transplant them into some potting mix and nine times out of 10 it’s usually too hot for them since they adapted to the shitty coco I’m using. I think I’m going to try Fox Farms happy frog mix this next go around because I believe that’s made for seedlings but I could be wrong. It might just be the brand I’m using because I’ll give them a pretty decent dose of nutrients and they’ll still look nutrient deficient. If not that happy frog mix I’m probably just gonna order rock wool cubes off Amazon since all of the grow stores around me don’t carry them.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 4, 2019)

Anyone have Any of the biscotti sundae crosses in bloom right now? I seen one Rado’s main tester post saying something about them being the best smelling plants he’s ever grown.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 4, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Anyone have Any of the biscotti sundae crosses in bloom right now? I seen one Rado’s main tester post saying something about them being the best smelling plants he’s ever grown.


No, but I’m very excited to get them going. I like hearing stuff like that


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 4, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Anyone have Any of the biscotti sundae crosses in bloom right now? I seen one Rado’s main tester post saying something about them being the best smelling plants he’s ever grown.


Man was going to get that one. Got nilla wafer instead. Didn't know what to choose. Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Have you ever used coco mix instead of rock wool? If so which one do you prefer? I’m using coco right now and I swear that shits trash, about two weeks after they pop they start getting nutrient deficient as hell. Then I transplant them into some potting mix and nine times out of 10 it’s usually too hot for them since they adapted to the shitty coco I’m using. I think I’m going to try Fox Farms happy frog mix this next go around because I believe that’s made for seedlings but I could be wrong. It might just be the brand I’m using because I’ll give them a pretty decent dose of nutrients and they’ll still look nutrient deficient. If not that happy frog mix I’m probably just gonna order rock wool cubes off Amazon since all of the grow stores around me don’t carry them.


I've ran both and like both. I'll be going back to coco for my bigger plants but for pheno hunting small plants wool is easier.

Are you adding nutrients and cal/mag to your coco? You always want to water coco with some salts ie nutrients and coco to avoid issues. Coco has its quirks but once you get it down it's really a great medium.

As for soil, get light warrior by fox farm. Start seeds in that soil then transplant into ocean forest soil and you should be good to go.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 4, 2019)

Does that GLO Send tracking number or nah?


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 4, 2019)

Yes


----------



## nc208 (Nov 4, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Anyone have Any of the biscotti sundae crosses in bloom right now? I seen one Rado’s main tester post saying something about them being the best smelling plants he’s ever grown.


Tunnna_room on IG been doing a bunch of testing for Rado, you can see some of his descriptions. So far the Fresh Biscotti is the greatest smelling plant they've ever come across from what theyve wrote.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've ran both and like both. I'll be going back to coco for my bigger plants but for pheno hunting small plants wool is easier.
> 
> Are you adding nutrients and cal/mag to your coco? You always want to water coco with some salts ie nutrients and coco to avoid issues. Coco has its quirks but once you get it down it's really a great medium.
> 
> As for soil, get light warrior by fox farm. Start seeds in that soil then transplant into ocean forest soil and you should be good to go.


Yeah I use super thrives organic veg nutrients and Calmag. At first I was only giving them quarter doses because I didn’t want to burn them but now I’ve upped it to double the recommended dose for seedlings on the super thrive and a full teaspoon of Cal mag and they show no signs of burn whatsoever but still nutrient deficient. I’ve even checked the pH of my water and it’s on point. Honestly I just think it’s a shitty brand because it’s made by Burpee, I got it because it said organic. I had the same issue with my last run but soon as I transplanted them into some Fox Farms ocean mix they got burnt a little bit but bounced back with a vengeance in as little as a week or two. With these seeds I’ve got germinating I’m going to order some of that Fox Farms light warrior and see how they do.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 4, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Tunnna_room on IG been doing a bunch of testing for Rado, you can see some of his descriptions. So far the Fresh Biscotti is the greatest smelling plant they've ever come across from what theyve wrote.


That’s where I got that info from. His description definitely has me hyped to run my packs of fresh biscotti.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 4, 2019)

Well my seeds are already popping roots so probably what I’m gonna do is plant them in to solo cups, get some Fox Farms ocean mix to fill the cup about half way, and top it off with the coco. I’m not gonna lie though it seems like the coco mix helps them pop through the ground a lot easier and doesn’t stress them out as much as traditional soil. The last brand of organic soil I got, it was still full of huge chunks of wood so they had a really hard time popping out of the ground and stressed a lot of them out. I forget the name though. I’ll have to get the fox farm light warrior mix for the next packs of seeds I pop.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 4, 2019)

What’s the IG? I couldn’t find tunnna_room


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 4, 2019)

Tunaaaa_room


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 4, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Tunaaaa_room


Thank you


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 4, 2019)

Just got confirmation on glo seeds that my order was dispatched. This is my new seed bank. Was liking Green point seeds but the shipping is terrible. The auctions was cool but Im not sure if the auctions have been discontinued. I only did one auction before it was nixxed. He does have some fire crosses though. Will keep GPS on the back burner for now.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 5, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Great Job, what kind of smells are you finding on the biscotti stuff?


Unbelievable undeniably the most fantastic smell I’ve ever smelled off of a plant. I never thought a peanutbutter biscotti sundae would smell like the best tropical fruity sundae driver hint of doughy ness. Kinda hard to explain and we are still only week 4/5 of flower but totally no where near what I expected and shockingly surprised. Just by the name or genetics of this strain what would you expect?? Mabye I got lucky but more likely Rado I’d the man.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 5, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> That’s where I got that info from. His description definitely has me hyped to run my packs of fresh biscotti.


My experience with Peanutbutter Biscotti is the same. Best smell ever came across. I’m @oracle_organics on ig if you wanna check some Rado gear growing organically.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 5, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> My experience with Peanutbutter Biscotti is the same. Best smell ever came across. I’m @oracle_organics on ig if you wanna check some Rado gear growing organically.


Yeah I’m already following you, been checking out your fuzzy pie too. Looks like it’s gonna be some serious dank. I wish I could pop my Gelatti biscotti and the biscotti cakes, but as I said previously I had a new breeder send me some beans to test out. I’m definitely following through with testing his gear should be some fire.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 5, 2019)

I just finished my last order of seeds for a while, I know I’ve said that about 1000 times and Rado will probably drop some new heat and I’ll end up with an itchy trigger finger. If any of y’all like wedding crasher, grape pie, and ice cream cake, I believe horror seeds still has three packs left of Harrypalms Grape Cream Cake. They’re on presale and I believe only 20 packs got made, so if that would interest you I would hop on it ASAP. I’m not positive about the 20 packs only being made but I know they’re super limited and from what I’ve seen they definitely lean heavily towards grape pie and gelato as far as bag appeal goes, looks like it yields good like WC, and is extremely frosty. Horror seeds doesn’t have any crazy deals like GLO, but if you buy three packs you get a free pack of vanilla butter(Wedding Cake x White OG) regs. I’m hoping to find a nice ice cream cake dominant stud but still leans a little bit to the grape pie to hit some of my grape pie S1s, to add some more grape terps. Also for seeds and doesn’t usually give out free bees but honestly that’s really not a big deal with me. Once he receives payment he’s super quick to get your order out. The one time I did get freebies from him it was the frosted cherry cookies from relentless genetics and I found two really nice keepers out of three seeds. All three probably would’ve been keepers but I accidentally planted one to deep and by the time I caught it, it was to late.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 5, 2019)

Do you have any pics of the FCC? I also planted three, but ended up with one because I’m a dumbass. It smells great and started filling out nicely around week five. Im considering looking for more


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 5, 2019)

I do but it’s only one pheno and this one was more the white dominant, the other was way more cookie dominant. I didn’t even need to top her and She grew like a perfect round bush. Smells like straight cherry, fruit punch, gas, and OG funk. Her buds could’ve been a lot denser but we were dealing with major heat issues. This specific pheno hated the heat during flower, but during veg she was fine with it. I’m going to run her over the winter since it will be a lot cooler in the garage and see how much better she does. I’m only going to do one of this cut of FCC, four lemonessence, and one fudge ripple. In my opinion she’s definitely worth grabbing, I might end up getting a couple packs of the cherry strudel by Rado because I believe he used relentless’s cherry cookies in that cross.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 5, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I just finished my last order of seeds for a while, I know I’ve said that about 1000 times and Rado will probably drop some new heat and I’ll end up with an itchy trigger finger. If any of y’all like wedding crasher, grape pie, and ice cream cake, I believe horror seeds still has three packs left of Harrypalms Grape Cream Cake. They’re on presale and I believe only 20 packs got made, so if that would interest you I would hop on it ASAP. I’m not positive about the 20 packs only being made but I know they’re super limited and from what I’ve seen they definitely lean heavily towards grape pie and gelato as far as bag appeal goes, looks like it yields good like WC, and is extremely frosty. Horror seeds doesn’t have any crazy deals like GLO, but if you buy three packs you get a free pack of vanilla butter(Wedding Cake x White OG) regs. I’m hoping to find a nice ice cream cake dominant stud but still leans a little bit to the grape pie to hit some of my grape pie S1s, to add some more grape terps. Also for seeds and doesn’t usually give out free bees but honestly that’s really not a big deal with me. Once he receives payment he’s super quick to get your order out. The one time I did get freebies from him it was the frosted cherry cookies from relentless genetics and I found two really nice keepers out of three seeds. All three probably would’ve been keepers but I accidentally planted one to deep and by the time I caught it, it was to late.



Damn Nate I was going to not grab anything for a few weeks but now I just ordered

PRESALE - Grape MTN REG × 1	

PRESALE - Grape Cream Cake REG × 1

Have you ordered through horror in the past?

First time for me using them .


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 5, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah I’m already following you, been checking out your fuzzy pie too. Looks like it’s gonna be some serious dank. I wish I could pop my Gelatti biscotti and the biscotti cakes, but as I said previously I had a new breeder send me some beans to test out. I’m definitely following through with testing his gear should be some fire.


Yeah the fuzzy pie is gonna be beast. Straight peachy funk so far and nice size colas. I’m def all about grape pie and most crosses. I have a lot or most of them but no straight up grape pie I’d like to find her. I would also like to order said genetics from Harry palms but I already ordered beans from rado AGAIN and can’t afford it rite now. What’s your ig I’ll look you up or shoot me a dm.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 5, 2019)

These gettin ran







These are from Horror BTW. They were good to work with. Some good free packs with cannarado orders, got the topanga lemon and AL cookies(ogkb bx2 f2)


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 5, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> Damn Nate I was going to not grab anything for a few weeks but now I just ordered
> 
> PRESALE - Grape MTN REG × 1
> 
> ...


I’ve used them multiple times, he’s a pretty chill ass dude. That’s where I’ve gotten all of my WY East Farms and Harrypalms gear and most of my Archive, Oni, and Seedjunky gear. Like I said he usually doesn’t give out freebies but to be honest I really don’t order seeds for freebies. I want the ones I ordered, usually within a day or two of him receiving payment he’ll ship out your order and email you the tracking number. I was thinking about getting the Grape MTN myself but decided against it.I may have to break into the cookie jar again and go back in order a pack of that and the MTN Trop cookies bx fems. Then again I already have two packs of the F2s, so I just might get 2 of the Grape MTN.


----------



## BrewerT (Nov 6, 2019)

Im a Grapes dude. Daily Grapes has become my favorite smoke of the year and I am also in veg on a cpl of the DoHo and Pyxy Styx's Crosses. 

Cannardo wins my breeder of the year award by leaps and bounds. I planned a tolerance break for the month of August....lasted all of 6 days lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 6, 2019)

BrewerT said:


> Im a Grapes dude. Daily Grapes has become my favorite smoke of the year and I am also in veg on a cpl of the DoHo and Pyxy Styx's Crosses.
> 
> Cannardo wins my breeder of the year award by leaps and bounds. I planned a tolerance break for the month of August....lasted all of 6 days lol


Nice, I was actually thinking about getting the daily grapes or the daily special. I went with the fresh biscotti instead. I have four seeds of rainbow driver(archives fem version of daily driver) that was accidentally pollinated by blueberry sundae, so if I wanted to make my own version of daily grapes all I would need is some silver colloidal since I got the grape pie S1s. Or I could even get some zkittlez s1s from csi humboldt or the actual cut and cross them with the SD F1s or F2s, I got then hit the grape pie s1 with that pollen. Possibilities are quite endless with the packs I have right now.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 7, 2019)

Well GLO got me with my hands in the cookie jar again. They just did a drop of CSI Humboldt’s Zkittlez crosses as well as their S1s. With the killer deals they have I couldn’t help myself, so I snagged two packs of their Z s1s   . I checked horror seeds last night and he had five in stock and when I looked this morning he only had one, next thing you know I get an email from GLO about the deals and the new drops. Even if I don’t get the two packs for 130$ it still is a lot better than $100 a pack. Looks like my daily driver/rainbow driver version will come to fruition sooner rather than later. Then I can make my own version of Daily Grapes, I’ll be more than happy to give some out if people want to see how they compare as well as SD f2s and f3s.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 7, 2019)

I ordered from them last night too. I didn’t get zkittles crosses because I couldn’t find much info on them. I ended up with triangle kush x old family purple and bubba x old family purple


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 7, 2019)

Ordered 3 days ago. Got my order today from Glo so the shipping was fast. Price was good, but I got no freebies?? So I'm just a tad bit disappointed but over all my main concern was the shipping. I say from 1-10 I give GLO 8.5 will definitely be doing business with them


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 7, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Ordered 3 days ago. Got my order today from Glo so the shipping was fast. Price was good, but I got no freebies?? So I'm just a tad bit disappointed but over all my main concern was the shipping. I say from 1-10 I give GLO 8.5 will definitely be doing business with them


Did you order any biscotti crosses or spend a certain amount? If not there wouldn’t be any “freebies”.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 7, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well GLO got me with my hands in the cookie jar again. They just did a drop of CSI Humboldt’s Zkittlez crosses as well as their S1s. With the killer deals they have I couldn’t help myself, so I snagged two packs of their Z s1s   . I checked horror seeds last night and he had five in stock and when I looked this morning he only had one, next thing you know I get an email from GLO about the deals and the new drops. Even if I don’t get the two packs for 130$ it still is a lot better than $100 a pack. Looks like my daily driver/rainbow driver version will come to fruition sooner rather than later. Then I can make my own version of Daily Grapes, I’ll be more than happy to give some out if people want to see how they compare as well as SD f2s and f3s.


I ended up grabbing 

Zkittlez s1- CSI Humboldt × 1	$85.00

Lemon Tree s1 x Zkittlez-CSI Humboldt × 1	$75.00

Plus recieved my cannarado order last night the 10 for 250 deal and ended up getting Honest genetics dosidos bx as a freebie 14 seeds.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 7, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Did you order any biscotti crosses or spend a certain amount? If not there wouldn’t be any “freebies”.


I got the nilla wafers was my only order. Was 65 usd


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 7, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I got the nilla wafers was my only order. Was 65 usd


Freebies only if u spend 250 or more


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 7, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I got the nilla wafers was my only order. Was 65 usd





1ManGrow said:


> Freebies only if u spend 250 or more


not true

the $250 thing is just for the free pack of Mint Chocolate Chip bx

you have to buy 2 Rado packs to get a DoHo cross freebie

its the same with other breeders too

2 packs of CSI for a freebie...2 packs of Exotic for a freebie

only time i didnt get a freebie from GLO was when i only got 1 pack


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 7, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> not true
> 
> the $250 thing is just for the free pack of Mint Chocolate Chip bx
> 
> ...


Dang! I didn't know that or else I would of gotten some biscotti crosses. Oh well I will remember for next time.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 7, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> not true
> 
> the $250 thing is just for the free pack of Mint Chocolate Chip bx
> 
> ...


I did the cannarado 3 pack deal with no freebies and did the 5 pack deal with no freebies. Only time I recieved a freebie was with my 10 pack deal. So I don't really understand how it works. At the end of the day I don't by packs for freebies so it's always a bonus when I do receive them


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 7, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> I did the cannarado 3 pack deal with no freebies and did the 5 pack deal with no freebies. Only time I recieved a freebie was with my 10 pack deal. So I don't really understand how it works. At the end of the day I don't by packs for freebies so it's always a bonus when I do receive them


maybe they didnt give freebies cause you were already getting a deal...idk

when i brought Banana Sundae and Gelato Sundae there wasnt any deal and i got Gelato 33 x DoHo freebies


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 7, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> maybe they didnt give freebies cause you were already getting a deal...idk
> 
> when i brought Banana Sundae and Gelato Sundae there wasnt any deal and i got Gelato 33 x DoHo freebies


That's more than likely the reason which is fine with me.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 7, 2019)

The dailys were good more of a chem cookie funk no candy or berry terps tho. id reccommend them. Im debating after my hi chews on daily grape, sd bx or sundae dough or reisling dunno what ill do but gonna do just one strain when i figure it out tryin to get the grape nana from rado but i ordered apples and cream cause i was shorthoping theyll let me get it instead of the cream. Still waiting for dude to check his stock...cmon radoguy


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 7, 2019)

Wish GLO would have some pics or something describing the strains and breeders


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 7, 2019)

You got the freebie with the 10 pack deal because you spent over 200, which qualified for a freebie at the time. After your first order you should get the newsletter and be up to date on what deals they're running. On the horror site there's a chat box, you can ask the guy what deals they're running. How I found out about the cannarado freebies. If you haven't ordered from glo and want to know what the most current deals are you can send me a message and I'll send you the newsletter.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 7, 2019)

My bro got his 10 packs np wit cc from glo. Funny how those cash payments are dif


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 7, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I need to stay away from this thread...every time I come here I’m shopping shortly after. Thankfully these last 2 I’ve withheld. Stockpiling seeds is nice, but I need to start growing more of it out first. Solo cup pheno hunts coming soon...


Are solo cup pheno hunts doable ive been using 2 gals in coco.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 7, 2019)

I got two of the Z s1s and it was 138$ shipping included so not bad, not bad at all. Shit that saved me over 80$ if I would have ordered them through horror seeds. Not to mention if you order two packs of the Z crosses you get a freebie pack from CSI and I believe it’s PakistanI Chitral Kush s1s, which I would be more than happy to have. I wanted to get my hands on those to see if chem dog, sour D, and OG has any PCK in their genetics and if that’s where the diesel/gas comes from. Not to mention I really wanted to get my hands on a pure landrace Indica. I apologize if I derailed the thread a little bit, Y’all helped me out when I was looking for the fresh biscotti so I wanted to return the favor for all my fellow seed hoarders.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 7, 2019)

Here is the special from GLO


CURRENT DEALS!!

Thug Pug Genetics- 
Peanut Butter Breath- 2 packs for $130
Velveeta Breath- 2 packs for $120 Monkey Business- 2 packs for $120 
Garlic Breath 2.0- 2 packs for $130 

Cannarado Genetics-
Biscotti sundae crosses
Buy 1 pack for $85
Buy 2 packs for $160 
BISCOTTI SUNDAE F2
Buy 1 pack for $95
Buy 2 packs for $180
Each pack you buy also comes with a free pack of a randomly chosen Frozen Margy cross from Cannarado Genetics! 

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 3 packs for $100
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Sundae Sunset 
Banana Sundae 
Sundae Float 
Back to Cookies 
Weed Nap 
Nila Wafer 
Sweetbread 
Peanut Sundae 
Kitchen Sink 
Cookie Dough Sundae

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 4 packs for $100
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Affy Taffy 
Sour Sundae 
Dubble Sundae 
Apple Sundae
TriFi Sundae 
Sundae Struedel

Compound Genetics-
Buy 1 pack for $95 
Buy 2 packs for $180
Buy 3 packs for $250

CSI HUMBOLDT- 
Buy 2 packs of Zkittlez crosses for $130
Buy 4 packs of any Zkittlez crosses for $250

Buy 2 packs of any non zkittlez crosses for $115
Buy 4 packs of any crosses other than the Zkittlez crosses for $200

Every 2 packs of CSI gear that you buy comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.

Clearwater Genetics- 
Buy 1 pack for $70 
Buy any 2 packs for $130 
Buy any 3 packs for $180

Massive Creations- 

Buy any 2 packs for $100 ( these are supposed to be $100-$150 for 1 pack!!) 
This offer also comes with a free pack of Orange Tree f2!

Archive Seed Bank- 

White Gold-$125 a pack 
Gelato 41 x Dosidos-$125 a pack 
Royal Oak-$100 a pack 
Scotti-Faced-$100 a pack 

Exotic Genetix- 
Buy 1 pack for $85
Buy 2 packs for $160
you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Lip Smacker
Shockwave 
Irish Cannonball 
Bad Betty 
Team Cream 
Berry Bubba 
Jungle Fruit 
Colonel Crunch 
Rainbow Reserve 
Strawberry Lemonade

Greenline Seed Co- 
All Greenline Seed Co gear is 33%-50% off! THE PRICE LISTED ON THE WEBSITE IS THE SALE PRICE! 

Swamp Boys Seeds-

Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150

ALL ORDERS $250 OR MORE COME WITH A FREE PACK OF MINT CHOCOLATE CHIP BX FROM HONEST GENETICS!! 

All of these deals are WHILE SUPPLIES LAST! When you make your order on the website, the price you see will not reflect the sale price, and the price you see at check out won’t reflect the sale price. The discounted price will be applied when your invoice is sent or when you send in your money order! 
THESE DEALS END AT MIDNIGHT PST, NOVEMBER 8th. THANK YOU ALL! www.gloseedbank.com 


--
Regards,

GLO SeedBank
@glosbca - Insta


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 7, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> The dailys were good more of a chem cookie funk no candy or berry terps tho. id reccommend them. Im debating after my hi chews on daily grape, sd bx or sundae dough or reisling dunno what ill do but gonna do just one strain when i figure it out tryin to get the grape nana from rado but i ordered apples and cream cause i was shorthoping theyll let me get it instead of the cream. Still waiting for dude to check his stock...cmon radoguy


Really? That’s weird because there’s no cookies or chem in it’s genetics. I mean there is cherry pie and OG, but that’s odd that you didn’t get any candy or berry funk from it. Actually got two packs of the grape nana and one of the apples and cream, the GN was the second order I made of Rado’s gear(the AnC came as a freebie I believe with that order) the first was drunken monkey(Bananimal x Frozen Margy) because I wanted to find something that had some strong banana OG funk. I figured I couldn’t go wrong with those two.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 7, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Are solo cup pheno hunts doable ive been using 2 gals in coco.


Yes, but after you reach a certain point they become a pain in the ass to water daily. I wont keep them in solos this time. I’ll run them to determine sex and then transplant to small square planters that are like 3/4 gal. I think.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 7, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Here is the special from GLO
> 
> 
> CURRENT DEALS!!
> ...


The garlic breath 2.0 was what initially caught my eye but when I scrolled down further and seen CSI Humboldt did a drop with GLO too and it was his Z crosses I couldn’t help myself. Thugpugs garlic breath is fire but I wanted those Z s1s more. I already have two packs of thugpugs garlic butter freebies so I’m sure I’ll find a garlic breath dom pheno out of those.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 7, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I got the nilla wafers was my only order. Was 65 usd


I didn't see any mention of those discounted strains coming with freebies, only the biscotti sundae crosses were coming with a free frozen margy cross. And spend over 250 to get freebies from GLO is their deal so. Seems they got you a great deal and to your door in a few days?? That's a 10/10 in my books.

On a Rado note 6/6 biscotti chunks germed in 24 hours, got 2 out of 6 above soil 2 days later. These seeds want to be grown.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 7, 2019)

Agreed. 10/10 on transactions so far through GLO.

Went 1/3 on Sundae Floats (hard shell and seeds killed themselves trying to get out, didn’t reach them in time to try and assist)

6/6 on Gelato Margy

Popping a full pack of Fresh


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 7, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I didn't see any mention of those discounted strains coming with freebies, only the biscotti sundae crosses were coming with a free frozen margy cross. And spend over 250 to get freebies from GLO is their deal so. Seems they got you a great deal and to your door in a few days?? That's a 10/10 in my books.
> 
> On a Rado note 6/6 biscotti chunks germed in 24 hours, got 2 out of 6 above soil 2 days later. These seeds want to be grown.


It was ahait, they could of thrown in a freebie or two though. Just saying..


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 7, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Yes, but after you reach a certain point they become a pain in the ass to water daily. I wont keep them in solos this time. I’ll run them to determine sex and then transplant to small square planters that are like 3/4 gal. I think.


U sex in cups then transplant in flower? Wont that stress it and cause nanners then u dont know if it was the genes.?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Really? That’s weird because there’s no cookies or chem in it’s genetics. I mean there is cherry pie and OG, but that’s odd that you didn’t get any candy or berry funk from it. Actually got two packs of the grape nana and one of the apples and cream, the GN was the second order I made of Rado’s gear(the AnC came as a freebie I believe with that order) the first was drunken monkey(Bananimal x Frozen Margy) because I wanted to find something that had some strong banana OG funk. I figured I couldn’t go wrong with those two.


So wierd but yea maybe slight pine but no skittlez lol buds are foxtail like but not that bad little nubs but resin is very good looks nice drys hard. Im jelly i wanna try the bananimal, but the hi chews will hafta do for now. Apples n cream freebies sound great .the grap nana has a driver like pheno that looks amazing on ig next to fm and sd.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 7, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> U sex in cups then transplant in flower? Wont that stress it and cause nanners then u dont know if it was the genes.?


No, they take it in stride no problem. Don’t water for a few days before, the medium is dry and they slide right out. Put them into their new home, water and they don’t skip a beat.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 7, 2019)

Im wondering do all daily driver crosses look foxtailesque and if so where is the bud structure from. Example of daily driver in the new biscotti cross pics if u dont know what i mean. I like more indica type look. But thats just me... Wish i was onto rado for garanimals anyone got any or f2s


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 7, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> No, they take it in stride no problem. Don’t water for a few days before, the medium is dry and they slide right out. Put them into their new home, water and they don’t skip a beat.


Huh some frown upon that especially with exotic genetics but imo its more about genes of each bean

When do u decide when 

to flower?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 7, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Huh some frown upon that especially with exotic genetics but imo its more about genes of each bean
> 
> When do u decide when
> 
> to flower?


I have a Garanimals plant I’m trying to clone out currently to run. No plans for reversing/etc. for seeds.

The plant would likely be more stressed staying in the solo the entire time with the potential of becoming root bound etc.

Im running 12/12 with the solos typically and so the plant chooses whenever they flower. No herms unless it’s genetics and I just have to watch for late stage nanners.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 7, 2019)

It’s a pita with solo cups and waterings I get annoyed with half gallons too but there good size to keep bushy moms and I can fit a bunch in a small space 

the purple punch crosses look sativa in leaf structure one is flowering kinda fast


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2019)

Maybe a GLO thread would be appropriate because the cannarado thread is getting dumped with people commenting on buying stuff.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Maybe a GLO thread would be appropriate because the cannarado thread is getting dumped with people commenting on buying stuff.


GLO thread






Green line organics seed bank


This is how you build a business fellas. I hope every breeder there is pay attention to that shit and don't give that seed swapping pussy nothing. That's the signs of being a alcoholic when Lil things like that bother you.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Maybe a GLO thread would be appropriate because the cannarado thread is getting dumped with people commenting on buying stuff.


True, that’s my bad. I was just trying to look out for the people that let me know about the fresh biscotti on their site.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, that’s my bad. I was just trying to look out for the people that let me know about the fresh biscotti on their site.


You're all good, just roasting y'all a little. Just everytime I check the thread hoping to see pics it's just more purchases. Hopefully with all these packs going out we'll get a ton of grow reports and pics.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 8, 2019)

True that I would post pictures, but my brother who I’m working this with, is going through some shit right now and my big tent and lights are at his house. Until that’s over I have to do my best to keep these clones and seedlings alive in my small one light tent. I’m sure y’all don’t want to see clones that Should’ve been transplanted a month and a half ago and seedlings that should’ve been transplanted about four weeks ago. I’m not even gonna lie they look like straight shit, and it’s a little frustrating. I’m almost to the point where I’m just gonna dig up a little area outback, put some good soil in there and plant them. Least I can get something off them and could cut some more clones before they die. After that I might just pop 2-3 and do a small run of the Nilla Wafer.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 8, 2019)

7/7 germ rate on both the topanga lemon and the dubb sundae. The last dubb is cracked but not poking out yet. Put them all in soil in gally containers.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 9, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Really? That’s weird because there’s no cookies or chem in it’s genetics. I mean there is cherry pie and OG, but that’s odd that you didn’t get any candy or berry funk from it. Actually got two packs of the grape nana and one of the apples and cream, the GN was the second order I made of Rado’s gear(the AnC came as a freebie I believe with that order) the first was drunken monkey(Bananimal x Frozen Margy) because I wanted to find something that had some strong banana OG funk. I figured I couldn’t go wrong with those two.


I ran daily special, fatsoxdaily fatso is gmo x legend, gmo is chem and cookie right? Maybe a tad berryisg but nuttin op i like the grape margy smells looks taste amazing. Just had to fight lots of herms anyone have herm issues with frozen margy?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 9, 2019)

VETERANS DAY WEEKEND SALE!!

Thug Pug Genetics- 
Buy 2 packs for $120
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Peanut Butter Breath
Velveeta Breath
Monkey Business
Garlic Breath 2.0

Cannarado Genetics-
Biscotti sundae crosses
Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150
Each pack you buy also comes with a free pack of a randomly chosen Frozen Margy cross from Cannarado Genetics! 

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 3 packs for $100
Buy 5 packs for $150
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Sundae Sunset 
Banana Sundae 
Sundae Float 
Back to Cookies 
Weed Nap 
Nila Wafer 
Sweetbread 
Peanut Sundae 
Kitchen Sink 
Cookie Dough Sundae

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 6 packs for $135
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Affy Taffy 
Sour Sundae 
Dubble Sundae 
Apple Sundae
TriFi Sundae 
Sundae Struedel

Compound Genetics-
Buy 1 pack for $90
Buy 2 packs for $170

CSI HUMBOLDT- 
Buy 2 packs of Zkittlez crosses for $130
Buy 4 packs of any Zkittlez crosses for $240

Buy 2 packs of any non zkittlez crosses for $110
Buy 4 packs of any crosses other than the Zkittlez crosses for $200

Every 2 packs of CSI gear that you buy comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.

Clearwater Genetics- 
Buy 1 pack for $70 
Buy any 2 packs for $130 
Buy any 3 packs for $180

Massive Creations- 

Buy any 2 packs for $100 ( these are supposed to be $100-$150 for 1 pack!!) 
This offer also comes with a free pack of Orange Tree f2!

Archive Seed Bank- 

White Gold-$125 a pack 
Gelato 41 x Dosidos-$125 a pack 
Royal Oak-$100 a pack 
Scotti-Faced-$100 a pack 

Exotic Genetix- 
Buy 1 pack for $85
Buy 2 packs for $160
you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Lip Smacker
Shockwave 
Irish Cannonball 
Bad Betty 
Team Cream 
Berry Bubba 
Wowzers 
Jungle Fruit 
Colonel Crunch 
Rainbow Reserve 
Strawberry Lemonade

Greenline Seed Co- 
All Greenline Seed Co gear is 33%-50% off! THE PRICE LISTED ON THE WEBSITE IS THE SALE PRICE! 

Swamp Boys Seeds-

Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150

ALL ORDERS $200 OR MORE COME WITH A FREE PACK OF MINT CHOCOLATE CHIP BX FROM HONEST GENETICS!! ORDERS OVER $250 COME WITH A FREE PACK OF DOSIDOS BX FROM HONEST GENETICS!! ITS 1 FREE PACK PER ORDER. EXAMPLE: IF YOU SPEND $250 YOU DON’T GET BOTH PACKS FOR FREE, YOU’ LL JUST GET A FREE PACK OF DOSIDOS BX

All of these deals are WHILE SUPPLIES LAST! When you make your order on the website, the price you see will not reflect the sale price, and the price you see at check out won’t reflect the sale price. The discounted price will be applied when your invoice is sent or when you send in your money order! 
THESE DEALS END AT MIDNIGHT PST, NOVEMBER 11th. THANK YOU ALL! www.gloseedbank.com 


--
Regards,

GLO SeedBank


----------



## nc208 (Nov 9, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> VETERANS DAY WEEKEND SALE!!
> 
> Thug Pug Genetics-
> Buy 2 packs for $120
> ...


Lol, as Eso already said can we take the GLO stuff over to the GLO thread? This thread is about Cannarado.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 9, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Lol, as Eso already said can we take the GLO stuff over to the GLO thread? This thread is about Cannarado.


agreed or just post rado prices.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 9, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> I ran daily special, fatsoxdaily fatso is gmo x legend, gmo is chem and cookie right? Maybe a tad berryisg but nuttin op i like the grape margy smells looks taste amazing. Just had to fight lots of herms anyone have herm issues with frozen margy?


Fatso is GMO x Legend OG. Nah I was actually just about to start germinating some of his frozen Margy crosses because I’m just gunna take all my clones and seedlings and throw them outside and let them do their thing but keep one of the Lemonessence in a bigger pot


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 9, 2019)

So I was trying to decide on what I should start germinating and I figured the best ones for now due to my situation are the freebies that I got. So fire in the hole, Apples n Cream and Frozen Margy F2. I guess we’ll see if some hermaphrodite tendencies are coming from the Frozen Margy.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 9, 2019)

There was 13 seeds in the pack of FM F2 and 14 in the pack of AnC. I’m really excited on what to find in the FM because I absolutely love OG and sour D, the AnC I really don’t know what to expect and I’m looking forward to see if any apple like terps shine through, or if grape and cookie like terps dominate in this cross


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> VETERANS DAY WEEKEND SALE!!
> 
> Thug Pug Genetics-
> Buy 2 packs for $120
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 9, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> So I was trying to decide on what I should start germinating and I figured the best ones for now due to my situation are the freebies that I got. So fire in the hole, Apples n Cream and Frozen Margy F2. I guess we’ll see if some hermaphrodite tendencies are coming from the Frozen Margy.


I think u should f3 those frozen margys and send us beans. Outdoor is tuff. I wanna hit my sweet tooth dark ghost train and grape marg with some sugarberry pollen, to jazz up some strains but not sure yet.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 9, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> I think u should f3 those frozen margys and send us beans. Outdoor is tuff. I wanna hit my sweet tooth dark ghost train and grape marg with some sugarberry pollen, to jazz up some strains but not sure yet.


Not really I did outdoor for four years when I was in California and I liked it. The only thing that really sucked about it was the pests. I was definitely planning on picking out a stud of the F2s and possibly making of F3s but that’s only if I find a male I like and a female I like as well. I don’t want to just pollen chuck and make F3s that are garbage. If the stars align I’ll be more than happy to let people try them out. If I do find a male that’s a stud a definitely collect enough pollen for future projects as well.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 9, 2019)

A


Nate Dogg said:


> Not really I did outdoor for four years when I was in California and I liked it. The only thing that really sucked about it was the pests. I was definitely planning on picking out a stud of the F2s and possibly making of F3s but that’s only if I find a male I like and a female I like as well. I don’t want to just pollen chuck and make F3s that are garbage. If the stars align I’ll be more than happy to let people try them out. If I do find a male that’s a stud a definitely collect enough pollen for future projects as well.


How do u choose a male and at what week do u know if it's a keeper I just used the most vigorous and shortest males for my SB pollen


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 9, 2019)

A


Nate Dogg said:


> Not really I did outdoor for four years when I was in California and I liked it. The only thing that really sucked about it was the pests. I was definitely planning on picking out a stud of the F2s and possibly making of F3s but that’s only if I find a male I like and a female I like as well. I don’t want to just pollen chuck and make F3s that are garbage. If the stars align I’ll be more than happy to let people try them out. If I do find a male that’s a stud a definitely collect enough pollen for future projects as well.


How do u choose a male and at what week do u know if it's a keeper I just used the most vigorous and shortest males for my SB polledaily special left cookie sundae right


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 9, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> A
> How do u choose a male and at what week do u know if it's a keeper I just used the most vigorous and shortest males for my SB polleView attachment 4418889daily special left cookie sundae right


Usually based on structure, how quick he dumps his load, how tightly stacked his flowers are, if he produces any trichs, and also a stem rub. The two main factors are structure and him not dumping his load too early because that could be a sign of auto flower tendencies. I know a female is ready when she starts to get some amber trichs and I know a male is ready when he dumps his load. I do keep track of weeks especially with males, because like I said if he dumps his load too early it could be a sign of auto flower tendencies.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 9, 2019)

I know this is a Rado thread but this has a lot of useful information for people that want to breed and select a good male. I’m not a professional breeder and usually I like to just mess around to see what I can find. So if you do get into breeding I would highly recommend doing a lot of research before doing it.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 10, 2019)

Day 81/34 pictured are Fuzzy Pie & Peanutbutter Biscotti Sundae bred by Cannarado & Grapricot Pie bred by Certified PDX Organically cultivated by @Oracle_organics Grapricot Pie has Grape Octane OG in it also Cannarado


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 10, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> The dailys were good more of a chem cookie funk no candy or berry terps tho. id reccommend them. Im debating after my hi chews on daily grape, sd bx or sundae dough or reisling dunno what ill do but gonna do just one strain when i figure it out tryin to get the grape nana from rado but i ordered apples and cream cause i was shorthoping theyll let me get it instead of the cream. Still waiting for dude to check his stock...cmon radoguy


Reisling is super


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 10, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Im wondering do all daily driver crosses look foxtailesque and if so where is the bud structure from. Example of daily driver in the new biscotti cross pics if u dont know what i mean. I like more indica type look. But thats just me... Wish i was onto rado for garanimals anyone got any or f2s


Phones has garananimals


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Maybe a GLO thread would be appropriate because the cannarado thread is getting dumped with people commenting on buying stuff.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You're all good, just roasting y'all a little. Just everytime I check the thread hoping to see pics it's just more purchases. Hopefully with all these packs going out we'll get a ton of grow reports and pics.


I pretty much post my grow pics.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 10, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> So I was trying to decide on what I should start germinating and I figured the best ones for now due to my situation are the freebies that I got. So fire in the hole, Apples n Cream and Frozen Margy F2. I guess we’ll see if some hermaphrodite tendencies are coming from the Frozen Margy.


I ran Pineapple Albert Walker x Frozen Margy-no herm. BUT...Lemon Bubblegum Margy and Birthday Margy like 4/4 & 4/4 males.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 10, 2019)

Some of my Cannarado beans. Many more not pictured. If you want Rado beans I suggest going directly to his website. For those of you concerned with freebies then you’ll be happy to know you will more than likely get a freebie or two with a single pack purchase.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 10, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Day 81/34 pictured are Fuzzy Pie & Peanutbutter Biscotti Sundae bred by Cannarado & Grapricot Pie bred by Certified PDX Organically cultivated by @Oracle_organics Grapricot Pie has Grape Octane OG in it also Cannarado View attachment 4419079


Everything is looking absolutely amazing man, awesome job.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 10, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Phones has garananimals


who is Phones?


----------



## CalmAnSense (Nov 10, 2019)

Day 34 from seed, a couple days after their first trim. A healthy pair of Rado freebies - Butterscotch Cake (Wedding Cake x Butterscotch) and Margalope (Chocolope x Frozen Margy).


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 10, 2019)

anyone have experience running CO2 in a sealed room? what temps/humidity you run at different stages of flower? and do you keep the room completely sealed or vent fresh air on a schedule? thanks, can remove and post elsewhere if needed.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 10, 2019)

For Cannarado genetics or other?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 10, 2019)

I’m actually looking to get a garanimals cross but I probably shouldn’t. I’ve been dying to get my hands on it or a cross so if it’s still in stock Friday, I guess I’m going to pull the trigger. Both parents are extremely fire but I’m more interested in finding a Garanimals dom pheno. Uhhh I swear soon as I say I’m done some really good breeder will drop something I’ve been looking for, for a while the bastard’s.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 10, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I ran Pineapple Albert Walker x Frozen Margy-no herm. BUT...Lemon Bubblegum Margy and Birthday Margy like 4/4 & 4/4 males.


I say that cause i had 1 fem only that didnt herm,outta my whole grape margy pack,glad i got her the bud is so tasty, like grape chemical or suttin i love it,
and someone on ig said fm is a jenner to stay away. Maybe his f2s will be more stable, hopefully.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 10, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Some of my Cannarado beans. Many more not pictured. If you want Rado beans I suggest going directly to his website. For those of you concerned with freebies then you’ll be happy to know you will more than likely get a freebie or two with a single pack purchase. View attachment 4419091


How can i get testers wtf


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 10, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’m actually looking to get a garanimals cross but I probably shouldn’t. I’ve been dying to get my hands on it or a cross so if it’s still in stock Friday, I guess I’m going to pull the trigger. Both parents are extremely fire but I’m more interested in finding a Garanimals dom pheno. Uhhh I swear soon as I say I’m done some really good breeder will drop something I’ve been looking for, for a while the bastard’s.


Lit farms has one sounds good


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 10, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> who is Phones?


Yea whos phones tell him hook it up.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 10, 2019)

Daily special pheno 3 just dried ready almost to trim


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 10, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Daily special pheno 3 just dried ready almost to trim


Killer job man, looks like you’re in for a tasty treat. I don’t believe FM or a cross was ever released in a feminized version. His TK91 had a lot of problems with that but he hooked people up that had problems and sent them new gear.


----------



## TEHILLAH (Nov 10, 2019)

Whats up fam. If anyone is down to trade some margalope for some other rado, please let me know.


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3611925
> Anybody else growing cannardo genetics?


I grew 'jungle cookies' from trichome jungle which is (Cookie Crisp x jungle Kush), found the cookie Dom plants to be extremely unstable, like 3 hurled sacks from 7 total fems, the jungle Kush phenotypes were excellent, with 1 being virtually unnecessary to trim at harvest and excellent smoke. There's definitely potential in those genetics, but they hated my methods since I always purposely stress my plants during flower if I'm growing it for the first time, stress tests keep me from selecting Herm prone cuts in my garden, don't need them if they are. This was the bulletproof girl which was best of the cookie crisp phenotype

And a bit later before harvest

This is the Herm prone pheno


And the keeper I gave to a friend, rock hard buds, very tasty and potent


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 10, 2019)

Can’t wait to start over basically running these cannarado. Culling my ethos clones and gonna start fresh


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 10, 2019)

TEHILLAH said:


> Whats up fam. If anyone is down to trade some margalope for some other rado, please let me know.


Holla man I’m interested


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 10, 2019)

TEHILLAH said:


> Whats up fam. If anyone is down to trade some margalope for some other rado, please let me know.


Have you already ran the margalope? I have a pack that I want to run, but I haven’t read much about it


----------



## TEHILLAH (Nov 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Holla man I’m interested


Word. What do you have to trade?


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 10, 2019)

TEHILLAH said:


> Word. What do you have to trade?


I have Uber, nila wafer, and peanut sundae


----------



## quiescent (Nov 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I have Uber, nila wafer, and peanut sundae


I wouldn't trade any of them for the margalope but that's just me.


----------



## TEHILLAH (Nov 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I have Uber, nila wafer, and peanut sundae


I'd be down to trade it for whatever you would want to trade. I can send you f2s I made of jack tripper which is snowhighs work and it's very long lasting smoke. Pure haze x NL1 90 circa x haitian landrace x papua new guinae gold landrace. Its fire. Funky to.


----------



## TEHILLAH (Nov 10, 2019)

Pizzapunkk said:


> Have you already ran the margalope? I have a pack that I want to run, but I haven’t read much about it


Well it has chocolate thai in there. Which I personally really like. And the frozen margy is banging. I would imagine it would be fire. I just have a bunch of chocolate x beans.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 11, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> who is Phones?


Phinest sorry auto spell got me again lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 11, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> I say that cause i had 1 fem only that didnt herm,outta my whole grape margy pack,glad i got her the bud is so tasty, like grape chemical or suttin i love it,
> and someone on ig said fm is a jenner to stay away. Maybe his f2s will be more stable, hopefully.


Well as far as I know all “Frozen Margy” are regular seeds not fems that could be the issue ?‍ And yeah dude did say that but why did he say that is the question...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 11, 2019)

TEHILLAH said:


> Whats up fam. If anyone is down to trade some margalope for some other rado, please let me know.


Shoot me a private message and we’ll talk


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 11, 2019)

Two on the left purple punch bday cake


two on the right .. top right valley Sunday ..bottom left grape dog 

The bottom left herb smells like purple punch with a creamy cocktail thing it’s intoxicating


----------



## TEHILLAH (Nov 11, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Shoot me a private message and we’ll talk


Word. Hit me up.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 12, 2019)

So when I checked this morning I had three frozen Margie F2 seedlings start to pop out their tap root so hopefully later on tonight or tomorrow morning they’ll be ready to transplant. As far as the AnC goes none of them are showing roots yet, but these seeds are around almost a year old so they’ll probably take a little bit longer to germinate. If I get around 80% of them to germinate I’ll be happy. If not I’m going to start germinating all of my older freebies ASAP and maybe hit them with some mycorrhiza when I transplant to give them a little bit more vigor. I’ll probably hit them with some mycorrhiza anyways since they are about a year old, and hopefully that gives them a little bit of a boost that they’ll probably need. If anyone has any tips for getting older seeds to pop, any information would be highly appreciated.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 12, 2019)

Seeds that are a year old are basically new, shouldn't need anything special for 5++ years if they've been stored properly.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 12, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Seeds that are a year old are basically new, shouldn't need anything special for 5++ years if they've been stored properly.


Thanks, puts me at ease. All my seeds are no older than maybe a little over a year, had a “friend” tell me that if they’re over a year old I’m going to have a lot of trouble popping them. Thing is he was asking for me to give him some and I told him no, so he basically tried guilt tripping me by saying they’d be useless if I didn’t pop them, or give them to someone that would pop them immediately. I swear I wish I could leave where I’m at sometimes, people around here are shady af. They’re all stored in my cabinet, inside my backpack, at room temperature, and they’re all still sealed. Except for the freebies that came in little plastic baggies but they’re in ziplock bags in my backpack where the others are stored.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 12, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Thanks, puts me at ease. All my seeds are no older than maybe a little over a year, had a “friend” tell me that if they’re over a year old I’m going to have a lot of trouble popping them. Thing is he was asking for me to give him some and I told him no, so he basically tried guilt tripping me by saying they’d be useless if I didn’t pop them, or give them to someone that would pop them immediately. I swear I wish I could leave where I’m at sometimes, people around here are shady af. They’re all stored in my cabinet, inside my backpack, at room temperature, and they’re all still sealed. Except for the freebies that came in little plastic baggies but they’re in ziplock bags in my backpack where the others are stored.


You might want to store them in the fridge with silica packs. They last about 7 years to my knowledge.


----------



## TEHILLAH (Nov 12, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> So when I checked this morning I had three frozen Margie F2 seedlings start to pop out their tap root so hopefully later on tonight or tomorrow morning they’ll be ready to transplant. As far as the AnC goes none of them are showing roots yet, but these seeds are around almost a year old so they’ll probably take a little bit longer to germinate. If I get around 80% of them to germinate I’ll be happy. If not I’m going to start germinating all of my older freebies ASAP and maybe hit them with some mycorrhiza when I transplant to give them a little bit more vigor. I’ll probably hit them with some mycorrhiza anyways since they are about a year old, and hopefully that gives them a little bit of a boost that they’ll probably need. If anyone has any tips for getting older seeds to pop, any information would be highly appreciated.


Snowhigh has a good tip on firestax. Soak the beans for 24 hours in water. Then squeeze the seed between your fingers on the seam until the seam pops open then put in damp paper towel. It works. But dont squeeze on the top and bottom of the seed or it will crush. Only on the seam. Lateral pressure. Shalum


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks y’all, I’m going to get some silica packs and film containers just in case. I probably need the silica packs anyways since it’s humid as fuck where I’m at, I do keep my AC around 78 though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Thanks y’all, I’m going to get some silica packs and film containers just in case. I probably need the silica packs anyways since it’s humid as fuck where I’m at, I do keep my AC around 78 though.


A lot of store bought items have silica packs included, like pet treats, and beef jerky.


----------



## TEHILLAH (Nov 12, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Thanks, puts me at ease. All my seeds are no older than maybe a little over a year, had a “friend” tell me that if they’re over a year old I’m going to have a lot of trouble popping them. Thing is he was asking for me to give him some and I told him no, so he basically tried guilt tripping me by saying they’d be useless if I didn’t pop them, or give them to someone that would pop them immediately. I swear I wish I could leave where I’m at sometimes, people around here are shady af. They’re all stored in my cabinet, inside my backpack, at room temperature, and they’re all still sealed. Except for the freebies that came in little plastic baggies but they’re in ziplock bags in my backpack where the others are stored.


Store them in the fridge in a jar. People have them in the fridge and can pop 10 year old beans no prob


----------



## TEHILLAH (Nov 13, 2019)

Hey fam. If anyone has a roasted garlic margy they would like to trade for margalope and even another pack of another breeders gear. I'm gonna make a roasted garlic margy bx by finding a garlic cookie male and hit it on chem 91 skva s1 then find a garliccookie dom male and hit it back on the RGM. oand I can share the beans when I make them. Should have got one more during the recent sale.


----------



## ray098 (Nov 13, 2019)

75 bucks for 3 rado packs on glo


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 13, 2019)

Glo sale 48 hrs only.

Cannarado Genetics-
Biscotti sundae crosses
Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150
Each pack you buy also comes with a free pack of a randomly chosen Frozen Margy cross from Cannarado Genetics! 

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 3 packs for $110
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Goodnight moon 
Special occasion 
Side piece 
Sasha 
Bat mitzvah 
Herb 
7 sins 
Caiparhina
Birthday Cake s1

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 2 packs for $70
Buy 3 packs for $100
Buy 5 packs for $150
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Sundae Sunset 
Banana Sundae 
Sundae Float 
Back to Cookies 
Weed Nap 
Nila Wafer 
Sweetbread 
Peanut Sundae 
Kitchen Sink 
Cookie Dough Sundae

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 3 packs for $75
Buy 6 packs for $135
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Affy Taffy 
Sour Sundae 
Dubble Sundae 
Apple Sundae
TriFi Sundae 
Sundae Struedel


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 13, 2019)

Damn how many sales is GLO going to do, at this point it kind of seems like he just wants to get rid of all his stock or build a solid customer base. If they’re aiming to rebuild a solid customer base they’re sure on the right track.


----------



## dakindgrind (Nov 13, 2019)

Hey @ dstroy how did that Sundae Driver turn out for you? 

Saw your SD post in daily nugg, wow, great job!

Was that from seed or cut?

Have a SD cut @ around 2 wks and hope she looks as good as yours.


----------



## kgp (Nov 13, 2019)

dakindgrind said:


> Hey @ dstroy how did that Sundae Driver turn out for you?
> 
> Saw your SD post in daily nugg, wow, great job!
> 
> ...


Where is your cut from? I recently got the cup winning cut from black sheep.

The structure of mine looks great. Branches with good support. I flowered her when it was about 15" tall to see how she stretches which doesn't seem like a whole lot. Not much info about her on the web, tons of dried flower pics but not many grow logs.


----------



## dakindgrind (Nov 13, 2019)

This cut is also from BSF in Orange County.

There was little bit of of a stretch, but they were topped and super cropped, also kept it minimal with higher amounts of K2O on flip.

Do you have a SD growlog going?


----------



## kgp (Nov 13, 2019)

dakindgrind said:


> This cut is also from BSF in Orange County.
> 
> There was little bit of of a stretch, but they were topped and super cropped, also kept it minimal with higher amounts of K2O on flip.
> 
> Do you have a SD growlog going?


Nice! We have the same cut. No, I didn't do a grow log, I just have 1 in early flower to experiment with. Now I got a feel for how she grows and the stretch and structure. I tok a half dozen or so cuts so I can get a small run with her done properly in a couple months. 

Do you have any other BSF cuts?


----------



## NapalmD (Nov 13, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Glo sale 48 hrs only.
> 
> Cannarado Genetics-
> Biscotti sundae crosses
> ...


What seedbank is this? Just bought 2 packs from the halloween sale off Rados site and they cost more than this grrr


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 13, 2019)

NapalmD said:


> What seedbank is this? Just bought 2 packs from the halloween sale off Rados site and they cost more than this grrr


GLO


----------



## NapalmD (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks. Now I remember. I'm good on that. Just went to check out the site and my browser blocked it for viruses and below that is all links talking about getting ripped off by them. Sometimes it's better to pay a little more for piece of mind.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 13, 2019)

NapalmD said:


> Thanks. Now I remember. I'm good on that. Just went to check out the site and my browser blocked it for viruses and below that is all links talking about getting ripped off by them. Sometimes it's better to pay a little more for piece of mind.


They are 100% legit! Here is their website.


gloseedbank.com


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 13, 2019)

NapalmD said:


> Thanks. Now I remember. I'm good on that. Just went to check out the site and my browser blocked it for viruses and below that is all links talking about getting ripped off by them. Sometimes it's better to pay a little more for piece of mind.


I received two orders from them in the last week and placed another this morning. No complaints and they take CC


----------



## NapalmD (Nov 13, 2019)

Pizzapunkk said:


> I received two orders from them in the last week and placed another this morning. No complaints and they take CC


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Glo sale 48 hrs only.
> 
> Cannarado Genetics-
> Biscotti sundae crosses
> ...


Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 13, 2019)

NapalmD said:


> Good to know. Thanks


I’ve also made two orders and received both of them within no more than a week and a day or two. They were the only seed bank that had fresh biscotti in stock so I took a risk and they came through. Rado had them listed for seedbanks that were getting the biscotti sundae drop as well, so if they did some shady shit Rado and his team would probably make it right. If you want to be super cautious you could always use a prepaid card. All of the packs look legit, they don’t look tampered with, and I also got the freebies that the breeders had going on with those drops. The only thing that I can see looked fishy was the freebie pack of Vegan Margy I got, the lineage sticker on the back was covered up with another sticker but I’ve gotten packs like that directly from Rado‘s website as well. The sticker underneath was listed animal cookies x fm which if that’s what they actually are, I’m not complaining. The animal cut is personally my favorite cookie cut and not to mention they were free so I really can’t complain too much.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks for posting.


The reason I’m posting cus with all that talk about getting freebies and ordering, I placed my order not knowing the promotions and I didn’t get any freebies nor a discount. So payed full price 65 for one pack when I could of gotten 2 packs for 70. Felt jipped so no one gets jipped I’m posting as soon as I get the promo. You can all tank me later Noobs


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 13, 2019)

Is there a coupon code for this deal? I added 6 packs from the bottom group of strains (6 for $135) and it’s showing $340 when I go to check out.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 13, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Is there a coupon code for this deal? I added 6 packs from the bottom group of strains (6 for $135) and it’s showing $340 when I go to check out.


Submit the order and they will send you an updated invoice with the discounts included


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 13, 2019)

Ima just pretend like I didn’t just order 5 more rado packs for no good reason 

tbh if glo keeps these sales up ima have a nice collection from everyone .. I ordered some others but the rado ones were too cheap to pass up


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 13, 2019)

My order from them came within a week. No worries. Saw a bunch of negative review on both glo and seeds of horror but they both came thru promptly with no headaches.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 13, 2019)

Sundae driver 19, finished.

It smells and tastes like funky fruit. Nice and relaxing.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 13, 2019)

*looks awesome *


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 14, 2019)

Day 85/38 crushing as rado genetics do


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 14, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> You might want to store them in the fridge with silica packs. They last about 7 years to my knowledge.


I vacuum seal and fridge myself.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 14, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Sundae driver 19, finished.
> 
> It smells and tastes like funky fruit. Nice and relaxing.
> 
> View attachment 4420868View attachment 4420869View attachment 4420870


Looks great. Fuck Blake.


----------



## kgp (Nov 14, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Looks great. Fuck Blake.


Just curious as to why "fuck blake"?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 14, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> The reason I’m posting cus with all that talk about getting freebies and ordering, I placed my order not knowing the promotions and I didn’t get any freebies nor a discount. So payed full price 65 for one pack when I could of gotten 2 packs for 70. Felt jipped so no one gets jipped I’m posting as soon as I get the promo. You can all tank me later Noobs


What pack of seeds did you only have to pay 65$ for? Tbh that’s a steal, most breeders/seedbank’s charge at least 100$ per pack(10-15 regular seeds and 6-10 fem) unless they’re doing some kind of holiday deal. Not to mention a lot of breeders are just pollen chucking “exotic” strains together, they don’t not even test them at all, start creating a whole bunch of hype, and then charge anywhere from 200-to around 500$. I got freebies with the two orders I made, then again I ordered 2 packs each time, and one of the orders was the biscotti sundae crosses where you get 1 pack of a random FM cross. Sorry if I come off like I’m venting or bitching but some of these seed companies are fucking ridiculous.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 14, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’m actually looking to get a garanimals cross but I probably shouldn’t. I’ve been dying to get my hands on it or a cross so if it’s still in stock Friday, I guess I’m going to pull the trigger. Both parents are extremely fire but I’m more interested in finding a Garanimals dom pheno. Uhhh I swear soon as I say I’m done some really good breeder will drop something I’ve been looking for, for a while the bastard’s.


I have a Garanimals cut I got from Mamafunkclones. Have yet to flower it out though.


----------



## BMWEATER (Nov 14, 2019)

Here’s my Lava Cake - Black Sheep Cut 

About to start week 9


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 14, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> What pack of seeds did you only have to pay 65$ for? Tbh that’s a steal, most breeders/seedbank’s charge at least 100$ per pack(10-15 regular seeds and 6-10 fem) unless they’re doing some kind of holiday deal. Not to mention a lot of breeders are just pollen chucking “exotic” strains together, they don’t not even test them at all, start creating a whole bunch of hype, and then charge anywhere from 200-to around 500$. I got freebies with the two orders I made, then again I ordered 2 packs each time, and one of the orders was the biscotti sundae crosses where you get 1 pack of a random FM cross. Sorry if I come off like I’m venting or bitching but some of these seed companies are fucking ridiculous.


Why would I pay 65 for one pack when 5 dollars more I would of gotten 2 pack?? And Im not arguing that it's the breeders faul, its my fault for not knowing the promos so in return I'm posting the promos so you all know what's going on. And I have to explain myself because everyone in this thread gets pissy because I post GLO stuff. So its seems to me ppl on here get all up and arms when someone is trying to do a good thing. 
Btw you do come off like a venting lil bitch.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 14, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I have a Garanimals cut I got from Mamafunkclones. Have yet to flower it out though.


True that, every pic I’ve seen of it looks straight killer. extremely dense, frosty as hell, and is mostly purple with some lime green. Not to mention it’s a cross of two of my top 10 strains is far as flavor goes. Hope you got a nice cut, and it turns out killer for ya


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 14, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Why would I pay 65 for one pack when 5 dollars more I would of gotten 2 pack?? And Im not arguing that it's the breeders faul, its my fault for not knowing the promos so in return I'm posting the promos so you all know what's going on. And I have to explain myself because everyone in this thread gets pissy because I post GLO stuff. So its seems to me ppl on here get all up and arms when someone is trying to do a good thing.
> Btw you do come off like a venting lil bitch.


I didn’t realize you could pay five dollars more for two packs, I guess you should read the promo properly and thoroughly before prematurely pulling the trigger. Oh well, it’s my opinion and I’m entitled to it. To be honest I could really care less about you posting promos but if you’re going to call people noobs and then pull a noob move yourself, I guess you really don’t have much room to talk. Honestly I was more interested in the pack you bought than starting an argument.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 14, 2019)

Let the fun begin, so nine out of 13 frozen Margy F2s germinated successfully and are about to go in the tent soon as they’re done draining. Only two of the apples n cream have germinated successfully but I’m going to let them keep soaking and hopefully they’ll germinate eventually, as well as the four other frozen Margy’s. I’ve heard people saying they’ve had trouble getting the apple juice crosses to germinate especially the pacifier x aj freebies. Hopefully I find a nice female or stud out of them. Honestly I’m more hyped about the frozen Margy F2s because they’ve got a lot of nice OG cuts and sour dub in it’s genetics. I must say though the two apples n cream that did germinate successfully have some really nice thick roots on them, and look extremely healthy. There’s definitely a possibility that one’s that didn’t germinate may have been stunted due to it getting quite cold one night for where I’m at, so that’d be my fault.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 14, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I didn’t realize you could pay five dollars more for two packs, I guess you should read the promo properly and thoroughly before prematurely pulling the trigger. Oh well, it’s my opinion and I’m entitled to it. To be honest I could really care less about you posting promos but if you’re going to call people noobs and then pull a noob move yourself, I guess you really don’t have much room to talk. Honestly I was more interested in the pack you bought than starting an argument.


Just fucking with you brha.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2019)

Well I for one get sick of the sales for glo. If folks want to know glo sales they should sign up for their newsletter. I mean the first couple times was cool but like 6 pages of it is a bit much.

I'd personally rather see and hear grow reports.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 14, 2019)

Well glo is going to be my go to seed bank from now on


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well I for one get sick of the sales for glo. If folks want to know glo sales they should sign up for their newsletter. I mean the first couple times was cool but like 6 pages of it is a bit much.
> 
> I'd personally rather see and hear grow reports.


Why not both? How hard is it to scroll past a post you don't want to read? What's the problem, bro?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Why not both? How hard is it to scroll past a post you don't want to read? What's the problem, bro?


Word! I just want to get you guys the best deals! Gonna keep posting cus I felt like shit that day. I kept asking everyone on this thread and some ppl kept just postin a one word answer like "seeds" and I kept asking if that was the promo code. So gonna keep doing you guys right!


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 14, 2019)

I like that the sales get posted. I’m subscribed now so I get the emails, but other users may not be


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2019)

Do what makes you happy, it's a public forum. I believe I already said my piece no need to elaborate.

Roasted garlic margy 
Little funky margy


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Do what makes you happy, it's a public forum. I believe I already said my piece no need to elaborate.
> 
> Roasted garlic margy View attachment 4421338
> Little funky margy
> View attachment 4421339


Very nice. Those are cruising. About twice as far along as my Gelato. Yours will be bushes by the time I reach a 5th node. Battling fungus gnats and they’re in the farthest corner away from the light. I’ll take pictures in a day or two when I move them to the tent.


----------



## Florere (Nov 15, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> U sex in cups then transplant in flower? Wont that stress it and cause nanners then u dont know if it was the genes.?


If so then it’s not worth to keep right...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 15, 2019)

@hellmutt bones true, as I said earlier I really don’t care if people if people post sales or promos, I would personally rather see grows or smoke reports but I’d be lying if I said those promos and sales didn’t help out the Radomunity and I’d be lying if I said they didn’t help me as well.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 15, 2019)

Anyways woke up to this morning to a frozen Margy F2 that popped out of the dirt so things are looking good so far. I did have to help her shed her shell a little bit but nothing too bad I just gently popped it off and then use the razor blade to get the rest of the embryonic sack off so she could open up. I forgot to check the seeds that haven’t germinated yet, but I get off work early so I’ll check them when I get home. Hopefully some more of the AnC have popped and the rest of the FM‘s it’s been a lot warmer in the past couple of days and it’s definitely been humid as fuck so hopefully I didn’t stunt them too bad(if that cold night stunted them) and they bounce back. If they don’t pop, I’ll probably end up germinating either some of the DoHo x Cookie Crisp f3 freebies or possibly even a pack the Nilla Wafer I have and hopefully I’ll have better luck with them.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 15, 2019)

THIS WEEKENDS SALES!!

Thug Pug Genetics- 
Buy 2 packs for $120
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Peanut Butter Breath
Velveeta Breath
Monkey Business
Peanut Butter Lady
Future Wife 

Cannarado Genetics-
Biscotti sundae crosses
Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150
Each pack you buy also comes with a free pack of a randomly chosen Frozen Margy cross from Cannarado Genetics! 

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 2 packs for $70
Buy 3 packs for $100
Buy 5 packs for $150
Buy 10 packs for $275
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Sundae Sunset 
Banana Sundae 
Sundae Float 
Back to Cookies 
Weed Nap 
Nila Wafer 
Sweetbread 
Peanut Sundae 
Kitchen Sink 
Cookie Dough Sundae
Goodnight moon 
Special occasion 
Side piece 
Sasha 
Bat mitzvah 
Altar bread 
Herb 
Socks 
Single scoop 
Birthday blues 
Meat pie 
Twins 
7 sins 
Papusas 
La quiecenera 
Birthday banger 
Caipirinha 
Birthday funk 
Birthday cake s1
Bundy
Birthday Pie 

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 3 packs for $75
Buy 6 packs for $135
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Affy Taffy 
Sour Sundae 
Dubble Sundae 
Apple Sundae
TriFi Sundae 
Sundae Struedel

Compound Genetics-
Buy 1 pack for $90
Buy 2 packs for $170

CSI HUMBOLDT- 
Buy 2 packs of Zkittlez crosses for $130
Buy 4 packs of any Zkittlez crosses for $250

Buy 2 packs of any non zkittlez crosses for $115
Buy 4 packs of any crosses other than the Zkittlez crosses for $200

Every 2 packs of CSI gear that you buy comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.

Clearwater Genetics- 
Buy 1 pack for $70 
Buy any 2 packs for $130 
Buy any 3 packs for $180

Massive Creations- 
Buy any 2 packs for $100 ( these are supposed to be $100-$150 for 1 pack!!) 
This offer also comes with a free pack of Orange Tree f2!

Archive Seed Bank- 
White Gold-$130 a pack 
Gelato 41 x Dosidos-$125 a pack 
Royal Oak-$100 a pack 
Scotti-Faced-$100 a pack 

Exotic Genetix- 
Luxuriotti-$125 a pack ( last 2 packs left)
Buy 2 packs for $110 
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Mooseknuckle jockey 
Peanut butter n chocolate 
It’s it 
Guicy burger 
Chocolatina 
Slap wagon 
Paradise circus 
Island chill 
Hoe down 
Double d’s 
Chocolate nightmare 
Cheap trick 
Gjallarhorn 
Chocolate marshmallows 

Exotic Genetix-
Buy 1 pack for $85
Buy 2 packs for $160
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Lip Smacker
Shockwave 
Irish Cannonball 
Bad Betty 
Whipped Cherries 
Team Cream 
Berry Bubba 
Jungle Fruit 
Colonel Crunch 
Rainbow Reserve 
Strawberry Lemonade

Greenline Seed Co- 
All Greenline Seed Co gear is 33%-50% off! THE PRICE LISTED ON THE WEBSITE IS THE SALE PRICE! 

Swamp Boys Seeds-

Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150

ALL ORDERS OVER $250 WILL RECEIVE A FREE PACK OF DOSIDOS BX FROM HONEST GENETICS!!

All of these deals are WHILE SUPPLIES LAST! A LOT OF PACKS ARE LIMITED TO 10 PACKS OR LESS! When you make your order on the website, the price you see will not reflect the sale price, and the price you see at check out won’t reflect the sale price. The discounted price will be applied when your invoice is sent or when you send in your money order! 
THESE DEALS END AT MIDNIGHT PST, NOVEMBER 17th. THANK YOU ALL! www.gloseedbank.com 


--
Regards,

GLO SeedBank
@glosbca - Insta


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 15, 2019)

How do you post so that it's click able and expandable? I know I've seen it b4, think that could be a good compromise for the seed bank deals...


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 15, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> How do you post so that it's click able and expandable? I know I've seen it b4, think that could be a good compromise for the seed bank deals...


Put it in a spoiler tag



Spoiler: GLO Sale



THIS WEEKENDS SALES!!

Thug Pug Genetics- 
Buy 2 packs for $120
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Peanut Butter Breath
Velveeta Breath
Monkey Business
Peanut Butter Lady
Future Wife 

Cannarado Genetics-
Biscotti sundae crosses
Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150
Each pack you buy also comes with a free pack of a randomly chosen Frozen Margy cross from Cannarado Genetics! 

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 2 packs for $70
Buy 3 packs for $100
Buy 5 packs for $150
Buy 10 packs for $275
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Sundae Sunset 
Banana Sundae 
Sundae Float 
Back to Cookies 
Weed Nap 
Nila Wafer 
Sweetbread 
Peanut Sundae 
Kitchen Sink 
Cookie Dough Sundae
Goodnight moon 
Special occasion 
Side piece 
Sasha 
Bat mitzvah 
Altar bread 
Herb 
Socks 
Single scoop 
Birthday blues 
Meat pie 
Twins 
7 sins 
Papusas 
La quiecenera 
Birthday banger 
Caipirinha 
Birthday funk 
Birthday cake s1
Bundy
Birthday Pie 

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 3 packs for $75
Buy 6 packs for $135
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Affy Taffy 
Sour Sundae 
Dubble Sundae 
Apple Sundae
TriFi Sundae 
Sundae Struedel

Compound Genetics-
Buy 1 pack for $90
Buy 2 packs for $170

CSI HUMBOLDT- 
Buy 2 packs of Zkittlez crosses for $130
Buy 4 packs of any Zkittlez crosses for $250

Buy 2 packs of any non zkittlez crosses for $115
Buy 4 packs of any crosses other than the Zkittlez crosses for $200

Every 2 packs of CSI gear that you buy comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.

Clearwater Genetics- 
Buy 1 pack for $70 
Buy any 2 packs for $130 
Buy any 3 packs for $180

Massive Creations- 
Buy any 2 packs for $100 ( these are supposed to be $100-$150 for 1 pack!!) 
This offer also comes with a free pack of Orange Tree f2!

Archive Seed Bank- 
White Gold-$130 a pack 
Gelato 41 x Dosidos-$125 a pack 
Royal Oak-$100 a pack 
Scotti-Faced-$100 a pack 

Exotic Genetix- 
Luxuriotti-$125 a pack ( last 2 packs left)
Buy 2 packs for $110 
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Mooseknuckle jockey 
Peanut butter n chocolate 
It’s it 
Guicy burger 
Chocolatina 
Slap wagon 
Paradise circus 
Island chill 
Hoe down 
Double d’s 
Chocolate nightmare 
Cheap trick 
Gjallarhorn 
Chocolate marshmallows 

Exotic Genetix-
Buy 1 pack for $85
Buy 2 packs for $160
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Lip Smacker
Shockwave 
Irish Cannonball 
Bad Betty 
Whipped Cherries 
Team Cream 
Berry Bubba 
Jungle Fruit 
Colonel Crunch 
Rainbow Reserve 
Strawberry Lemonade

Greenline Seed Co- 
All Greenline Seed Co gear is 33%-50% off! THE PRICE LISTED ON THE WEBSITE IS THE SALE PRICE! 

Swamp Boys Seeds-

Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150

ALL ORDERS OVER $250 WILL RECEIVE A FREE PACK OF DOSIDOS BX FROM HONEST GENETICS!!

All of these deals are WHILE SUPPLIES LAST! A LOT OF PACKS ARE LIMITED TO 10 PACKS OR LESS! When you make your order on the website, the price you see will not reflect the sale price, and the price you see at check out won’t reflect the sale price. The discounted price will be applied when your invoice is sent or when you send in your money order! 
THESE DEALS END AT MIDNIGHT PST, NOVEMBER 17th. THANK YOU ALL! www.gloseedbank.com 


--
Regards,

GLO SeedBank
@glosbca - Insta


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 15, 2019)

Damn... I wish GLO shipped to Oz.
I want some 'Rado gear at those bomb ass prices.

Fuck a duck!


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Put it in a spoiler tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the way it should be


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Do what makes you happy, it's a public forum. I believe I already said my piece no need to elaborate.
> 
> Roasted garlic margy View attachment 4421338
> Little funky margy
> View attachment 4421339


Was the OGKB cut used in GMO? That one looks like it definitely got some weird mutant like traits like the OGKB cut. Hopefully it’s a lady and she does well for you, sometimes those mutants can put out some killer nug. Definitely looking forward to how the RGM do


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> THIS WEEKENDS SALES!!
> 
> Thug Pug Genetics-
> Buy 2 packs for $120
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 15, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Was the OGKB cut used in GMO? That one looks like it definitely got some weird mutant like traits like the OGKB cut. Hopefully it’s a lady and she does well for you, sometimes those mutants can put out some killer nug. Definitely looking forward to how the RGM do


no, it was the forum cut. But then again isn't OGKB bag seed from forum cut? so technically it is?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 15, 2019)

Anyone wanna trade some for goji margy i really wanted candy margy?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 15, 2019)

nc208 said:


> no, it was the forum cut. But then again isn't OGKB bag seed from forum cut? so technically it is?


True it might have, the dude that found it never really elaborated on it. I think it was one of the first bag seeds to be found in cookies. They all come from the same cross, so pretty much. I like finding mutants usually they’re terribly slow in veg and they can be finicky little bastards but the majority of the times they produce some really good bud. this post is the most he’s elaborated on it and it was basically just telling a dude to stop trying to make money off of his name and Kenny Powers even commended him for doing so. I think he did elaborate on it a little bit on her comment on that post saying it was found in a batch of cookies he got from cookie fam. I’m terrible with memory so I don’t really remember. Honestly it would be cool if he elaborated on it more but I don’t see that happening.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 15, 2019)

Came home to a nice little surprise looks like apples n cream #2 popped out of the ground. I think I might put FM f2 #1 outside until it gets dark so it doesn’t get burned I may have not planted it deep enough. Then put it back in the tent before dark and keep a close eye on it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 15, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Very nice. Those are cruising. About twice as far along as my Gelato. Yours will be bushes by the time I reach a 5th node. Battling fungus gnats and they’re in the farthest corner away from the light. I’ll take pictures in a day or two when I move them to the tent.


Fucking gnats man! They're little assholes. Have you tried mosquito dunks yet? I think they work for gnat larvae too.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Fucking gnats man! They're little assholes. Have you tried mosquito dunks yet? I think they work for gnat larvae too.


They’re pesky relentless bastards. Getting rid of them is a process with the amount of soil/# of containers etc. I’m normally on top of them but I brought in a bunch of garden plants and there were a few hitchhikers. Now there’s more...

I have dunks, bTi, DE and neem. Neem I dislike using indoors because I hate the smell, but it might come to that this weekend.

I tried some other OMRI product 2 weeks ago, I can’t think of the name but it did nothing except make my house smell like Sea World. My lady doesn’t like seafood as it is and she wasn’t thrilled about the dead fish smell to say the least.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 15, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> They’re pesky relentless bastards. Getting rid of them is a process with the amount of soil/# of containers etc. I’m normally on top of them but I brought in a bunch of garden plants and there were a few hitchhikers. Now there’s more...
> 
> I have dunks, bTi, DE and neem. Neem I dislike using indoors because I hate the smell, but it might come to that this weekend.
> 
> I tried some other OMRI product 2 weeks ago, I can’t think of the name but it did nothing except make my house smell like Sea World. My lady doesn’t like seafood as it is and she wasn’t thrilled about the dead fish smell to say the least.


I got some stuff called flying skulls Nuke'em and it's just citrus acid basically. Smell is much more tolerable than neem or dead fish, lol. Supposedly it works for pests and pm since it lowers ph level on leaves.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 15, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> They’re pesky relentless bastards. Getting rid of them is a process with the amount of soil/# of containers etc. I’m normally on top of them but I brought in a bunch of garden plants and there were a few hitchhikers. Now there’s more...
> 
> I have dunks, bTi, DE and neem. Neem I dislike using indoors because I hate the smell, but it might come to that this weekend.
> 
> I tried some other OMRI product 2 weeks ago, I can’t think of the name but it did nothing except make my house smell like Sea World. My lady doesn’t like seafood as it is and she wasn’t thrilled about the dead fish smell to say the least.


nematodes work well for fungas gnats, sticky cards and just add em in with some water.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well I for one get sick of the sales for glo. If folks want to know glo sales they should sign up for their newsletter. I mean the first couple times was cool but like 6 pages of it is a bit much.
> 
> I'd personally rather see and hear grow reports.


Me too man


----------



## NapalmD (Nov 15, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> They’re pesky relentless bastards. Getting rid of them is a process with the amount of soil/# of containers etc. I’m normally on top of them but I brought in a bunch of garden plants and there were a few hitchhikers. Now there’s more...
> 
> I have dunks, bTi, DE and neem. Neem I dislike using indoors because I hate the smell, but it might come to that this weekend.
> 
> I tried some other OMRI product 2 weeks ago, I can’t think of the name but it did nothing except make my house smell like Sea World. My lady doesn’t like seafood as it is and she wasn’t thrilled about the dead fish smell to say the least.


Hang a boat load of sticky traps and put a layer of gnat nix by growstones on the top layer of your medium. The traps will get them all eventually and any larvae trying to make it out of the medium and take flight will be cut to shreds by the gnat nix eradicating their lifecycle.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 15, 2019)

They don't make gnat nix anymore I've been using microbelift dry rice hulls and that shit ain't working so I ordered another bottle in case the last one was bad I'm indoors Coco. I've been hearing cinnamon with ur dirt or soil at tbsp per gal


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 15, 2019)

I've actually resorted to bifenethrin but just for the mulch layer as that kills on contact and has a residual and doesn't harm plants. But it is a pesticide, I don't care I'm done with those fucks


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 16, 2019)

Two more frozen Margy’s have popped up out of the dirt and a couple more are just about to pop up. I’m going to pick up a bag of Fox Farms ocean mix and make a little mix with the coco I have and transplant them into 3 gal pots in about 3 weeks. The one apples n cream that popped up out of the dirt is on straight beast mode, probably a male but hopefully not. I checked on the ones that are still germinating and it looks like only one more is going to germinate out of the AnC, and I don’t think anymore of the FM‘s are going to germinate either but fingers crossed.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 16, 2019)

Just planted one mor AnC and I threw the rest out, same with the other FM that didn’t germinate. Figured if they didn’t germinate by now, either I fucked up somewhere or they’re duds. I’m going to wait to see if the rest pop out of the ground before I think about germinating some more. AnC#2 is popping out of the ground and one more FM popped out of the ground, but it snapped it’s top off in the process. I’ve never seen that happen before, maybe the soil was too wet? I’m really not sure, I haven’t watered them since I planted them? Like I said I’m going to see if the rest pop up if they do great, if they don’t I’m just going to germinate something else. Them not germinating is probably my fault because I kept them in my garage where it’s usually warm and humid, but like I said it did get pretty damn cold for where I’m at one night. So I’m thinking that might’ve been the reason why they didn’t germinate. If I do end up germinating something else I’m going to keep them in my room where it’s nice and warm just to be safe.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 16, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, every pic I’ve seen of it looks straight killer. extremely dense, frosty as hell, and is mostly purple with some lime green. Not to mention it’s a cross of two of my top 10 strains is far as flavor goes. Hope you got a nice cut, and it turns out killer for ya


It's a slow vegger and has an interesting structure to its fan leaves. Stays very tight together almost looks like they overlap. Looks like a five finger pitch fork. It will be going in to flower soon.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 16, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> It's a slow vegger and has an interesting structure to its fan leaves. Stays very tight together almost looks like they overlap. Looks like a five finger pitch fork. It will be going in to flower soon.


True that, I was thinking about pulling the trigger on a cross of it but I’m not sure which one I want. Hopefully whatever it’s crossed to will help it veg a little faster but still keep the stacking nice and tight. Would love to see some pictures of her.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 16, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, I was thinking about pulling the trigger on a cross of it but I’m not sure which one I want. Hopefully whatever it’s crossed to will help it veg a little faster but still keep the stacking nice and tight. Would love to see some pictures of her.


Here is pictures of the momma plant. Still young. Have three clones vegging now. Probably veg three or four more weeks.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 16, 2019)

They look nice, definitely keep us posted I’d love to see what she does. On a sidenote looks like I’m going to just run with what pops out of those FM f2s and AnC, because someone sent me some other seeds to test so that’ll be fun. I’ll definitely keep y’all posted on how the FM and AnC do. Pictured is FM #5 then AnC#2


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 16, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just planted one mor AnC and I threw the rest out, same with the other FM that didn’t germinate. Figured if they didn’t germinate by now, either I fucked up somewhere or they’re duds. I’m going to wait to see if the rest pop out of the ground before I think about germinating some more. AnC#2 is popping out of the ground and one more FM popped out of the ground, but it snapped it’s top off in the process. I’ve never seen that happen before, maybe the soil was too wet? I’m really not sure, I haven’t watered them since I planted them? Like I said I’m going to see if the rest pop up if they do great, if they don’t I’m just going to germinate something else. Them not germinating is probably my fault because I kept them in my garage where it’s usually warm and humid, but like I said it did get pretty damn cold for where I’m at one night. So I’m thinking that might’ve been the reason why they didn’t germinate. If I do end up germinating something else I’m going to keep them in my room where it’s nice and warm just to be safe.


I think planting directly in soil or coco is a no no cause the 1 root could get fungus or bt which is in most media except rocwool. after my drivers all died ill never do that. My beans go into a damp rooter and i get 90 percent to live.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 16, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> I think planting directly in soil or coco is a no no cause the 1 root could get fungus or bt which is in most media except rocwool. after my drivers all died ill never do that. My beans go into a damp rooter and i get 90 percent to live.


I haven't popped seeds in about a year now but I always go straight coco in 16oz solo cups or whatever grow medium I am using. I use rapid rooter plugs for clones but never seedlings. I just presoak the coco. Give a few shakes. Poke a little hole, drop the seed in, cover and then just a light watering right over the seed to moisten it. Usually pops within 3-5 days and high success rates.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 16, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just planted one mor AnC and I threw the rest out, same with the other FM that didn’t germinate. Figured if they didn’t germinate by now, either I fucked up somewhere or they’re duds. I’m going to wait to see if the rest pop out of the ground before I think about germinating some more. AnC#2 is popping out of the ground and one more FM popped out of the ground, but it snapped it’s top off in the process. I’ve never seen that happen before, maybe the soil was too wet? I’m really not sure, I haven’t watered them since I planted them? Like I said I’m going to see if the rest pop up if they do great, if they don’t I’m just going to germinate something else. Them not germinating is probably my fault because I kept them in my garage where it’s usually warm and humid, but like I said it did get pretty damn cold for where I’m at one night. So I’m thinking that might’ve been the reason why they didn’t germinate. If I do end up germinating something else I’m going to keep them in my room where it’s nice and warm just to be safe.


My brotha I would suggest germinating them in a shot glass or paper towels. Or peat pellets. Before you put them in soil.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 16, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> My brotha I would suggest germinating them in a shot glass or paper towels. Or peat pellets. Before you put them in soil.


Why? I have always been a straight in the medium type of guy. I just never like to mess with an exposed tap root at such a young age. Feel it just leaves more chance for damage. I always felt the paper towel method was for people popping hundreds of seeds and didn't want to waste the soil on duds.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 16, 2019)

I do recommend pre soaking them in water a few hours to loosen up the shell


----------



## NapalmD (Nov 16, 2019)

I went from going straight into the medium then after some frustrating failures started using rapid rooters after a 24 hour soak in a cup. 
The paper towel method just seemed brutal but now for the past year thats my go to method to ensure I get every single seed to pop. I agree its scary handling the exposed taproot but it is the only sure fire method I have found whether I'm popping 2 seeds or 10.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 16, 2019)

Pape towel 100% germ rate typically, if seeds are fresh/viable.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 16, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Why? I have always been a straight in the medium type of guy. I just never like to mess with an exposed tap root at such a young age. Feel it just leaves more chance for damage. I always felt the paper towel method was for people popping hundreds of seeds and didn't want to waste the soil on duds.


Why everyone worried about exposed roots. Lol just be gentle and put them into your prefered medium. Lol


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 16, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> Pape towel 100% germ rate typically, if seeds are fresh/viable.


What about the method increases the germination rate??


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 16, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Why everyone worried about exposed roots. Lol just be gentle and put them into your prefered medium. Lol


Because a tap root is delicate and if you break it then doesn't matter whether it germed or not, it is garbage......


----------



## NapalmD (Nov 16, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> What about the method increases the germination rate??


Papertowel in a baggie on your cable box or seedling heat mat (or grandmas old heating pad like I use) just creates the perfect environment for germination. I've had stubborn 8 year old bag seeds stored improperly pop like that too. And yes just be Super careful when handling. My last run 3 seeds grew into the papertowel and after gently trying to free them they wouldnt budge so i cut around the root and buried them with the little piece of paper towel attached. They are strong and beautiful little plants today.


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 16, 2019)

NapalmD said:


> Papertowel in a baggie on your cable box or seedling heat mat (or grandmas old heating pad like I use) just creates the perfect environment for germination. I've had stubborn 8 year old bag seeds stored improperly pop like that too. And yes just be Super careful when handling. My last run 3 seeds grew into the papertowel and after gently trying to free them they wouldnt budge so i cut around the root and buried them with the little piece of paper towel attached. They are strong and beautiful little plants today.


You can get the same environment buried in wet medium with a heating pad.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 16, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just planted one mor AnC and I threw the rest out, same with the other FM that didn’t germinate. Figured if they didn’t germinate by now, either I fucked up somewhere or they’re duds. I’m going to wait to see if the rest pop out of the ground before I think about germinating some more. AnC#2 is popping out of the ground and one more FM popped out of the ground, but it snapped it’s top off in the process. I’ve never seen that happen before, maybe the soil was too wet? I’m really not sure, I haven’t watered them since I planted them? Like I said I’m going to see if the rest pop up if they do great, if they don’t I’m just going to germinate something else. Them not germinating is probably my fault because I kept them in my garage where it’s usually warm and humid, but like I said it did get pretty damn cold for where I’m at one night. So I’m thinking that might’ve been the reason why they didn’t germinate. If I do end up germinating something else I’m going to keep them in my room where it’s nice and warm just to be safe.


If you haven't already tossed those beans instead of just tossing right away throw them in a little bit of wet soil off to the side somewhere for like a week or 2 before you toss them completely.

I've lost seeds in dirt piles before that I thought didn't germinate and like a week or two later a little seedling would be popping up out of soil pile, lol.

It's worth a shot anyway if you got room.


----------



## NapalmD (Nov 16, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> You can get the same environment buried in wet medium with a heating pad.


Not exactly the same. The seedling is sandwiched between 2 damp pieces of paper towel in a sealed bag, but just do whatever floats your boat. If you have some random seeds or bag seed, give it a shot. Gaurentee you wont look back


----------



## smokadepep (Nov 16, 2019)

NapalmD said:


> Not exactly the same. The seedling is sandwiched between 2 damp pieces of paper towel in a sealed bag, but just do whatever floats your boat. If you have some random seeds or bag seed, give it a shot. Gaurentee you wont look back


I did it a long time ago, never was a fan. Just added an extra step that was unnecessary. I don't understand why damp medium wouldn't mimic damp paper towel. The bag makes no difference other than to keep the paper towel moist longer where as most mediums will retain water much better.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 16, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Because a tap root is delicate and if you break it then doesn't matter whether it germed or not, it is garbage......


Ive litreally have done like over 100 seeds ths way, I have never killed a seed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you haven't already tossed those beans instead of just tossing right away throw them in a little bit of wet soil off to the side somewhere for like a week or 2 before you toss them completely.
> 
> I've lost seeds in dirt piles before that I thought didn't germinate and like a week or two later a little seedling would be popping up out of soil pile, lol.
> 
> It's worth a shot anyway if you got room.


I'm pretty sick of all these germination posts. Maybe y'all could make a 'how to pop seeds' thread, and leave this thread for 'rado pics and strain discussions?


----------



## NapalmD (Nov 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm pretty sick of all these germination posts. Maybe y'all could make a 'how to pop seeds' thread, and leave this thread for 'rado pics and strain discussions?
> 
> View attachment 4422142


Here's some Stirfry (orange cookies x gmo) I grew out a year ago. Still have some and its one of the only strains that I've kept around that long ( if its fire i always stash a jar away) that has retained its terps like it was only a month old and still gets me ripped. Come to think of it, one of the only other stains that retained its funk and still packed a punch almost a year later was Sour Legend, also from Rado. That's why he's in my top 3.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm pretty sick of all these germination posts. Maybe y'all could make a 'how to pop seeds' thread, and leave this thread for 'rado pics and strain discussions?
> 
> View attachment 4422142


I must be psychic because I seen that coming, lol. At least we're popping!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 16, 2019)

Here’s the Gelato x Margy. Ignore the white stuff. I be throwing DE like...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I must be psychic because I seen that coming, lol. At least we're popping!


And yet, like Van Damme himself, you showed no fear as you walked right in.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 17, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2019)

Hella sale ! Lots of seeds cheap to practice germination !


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Hella sale ! Lots of seeds cheap to practice germination !


Gotta learn some how when using a new medium, might as well be cheap or free seeds


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 17, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> My brotha I would suggest germinating them in a shot glass or paper towels. Or peat pellets. Before you put them in soil.


That’s what I do I get a plate and sandwich them between paper towels and once they pop their taproot I’ll transplant them. I’m not hip to using coco as a medium, but live and learn.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 17, 2019)

Damn didn’t mean to cause such a stir, I usually have great success rates. I’m just new to transplanting once they germinate into coco. I appreciate everyone’s tips but I’m good, the best way to learn is trial and error.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 18, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> I haven't popped seeds in about a year now but I always go straight coco in 16oz solo cups or whatever grow medium I am using. I use rapid rooter plugs for clones but never seedlings. I just presoak the coco. Give a few shakes. Poke a little hole, drop the seed in, cover and then just a light watering right over the seed to moisten it. Usually pops within 3-5 days and high success rates.


I might give that a shot next round, but I’m going to use some freebies. I honestly didn’t think switching to Coco would be such a learning curve.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 18, 2019)

Anyways I got two frozen Margy’s and two apples and cream doing extremely well, hopefully I get a male and female from both of them. I’ll post pictures later when I get home. Like I said I appreciate the tips but if anyone wants to give me tips with working with Coco as a medium please just shoot me a DM, so that way we’re not blowing up the thread with something that has nothing to do with Rado‘s genetics. I apologize if I derailed the thread y’all, that was not my intention at all.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 18, 2019)

Little 8oz mason jelly jar with 2ml of water and 1-2 drops of peroxide. Mix. Drop seeds in. Put lid on. Soak until ready typically 24-48 hours. Get good tough paper towels and make 4 layers thick. Place them on a large plate. Dump content of jars into paper towel and fold other half of the stack on top. Carefully remove (squeeze) out extra moisture and place the towel into a ziplock baggie. Place the baggie sealed up in a warm dark environment. A heating mat with a temperature controller is best. I would also check the temp of said heating mat with an infrared heat gun or thermometer. Check
them everyday and plant them when you think they’re ready. For most seeds this method works 100% of the time. Variables may be d seeds or improperly stored seeds and they may require extra steps to ensure germination. I agree this should be moved to a different thread but I decided to share my knowledge on this here since it’s a recent topic. I have always had 100% germination rates with Cannarado Genetics though. Hope this helps someone grow those killer and sought after genetics. Nothing worse than loosing them forever.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 18, 2019)

Apples n Cream #1, AnC #2, Frozen Margy f2 #5, and FM f2 #1. It’s supposed to get back in the 80’s towards the end of this week and I bought a heating pad for seedlings to use at night, so I’m going to pop either a pack of Drunken Monkey, Gelato Margy, House Margy, or Vegan Margy.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 18, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn didn’t mean to cause such a stir, I usually have great success rates. I’m just new to transplanting once they germinate into coco. I appreciate everyone’s tips but I’m good, the best way to learn is trial and error.


I haven't read too much of what anyone is talking so this may not apply at all, but pro tip for doing seed runs in coco: start in soil...you get wayyy too much fuckin damping off and root bugs like gnats larvae and springtales. Also when transplanting into coco always do it with BTI in the water.

I start in 50/50 fox farm and happy frog.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 18, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I haven't read too much of what anyone is talking so this may not apply at all, but pro tip for doing seed runs in coco: start in soil...you get wayyy too much fuckin damping off and root bugs like gnats larvae and springtales. Also when transplanting into coco always do it with BTI in the water.
> 
> I start in 50/50 fox farm and happy frog.


You just rehashed a can of shit storm!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 18, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I haven't read too much of what anyone is talking so this may not apply at all, but pro tip for doing seed runs in coco: start in soil...you get wayyy too much fuckin damping off and root bugs like gnats larvae and springtales. Also when transplanting into coco always do it with BTI in the water.
> 
> I start in 50/50 fox farm and happy frog.


Thanks man, I’m going to try that. I just started germinating a pack of Vegan Margy but this time, I got one of those heating pads for seedlings. Doesn’t have a gage so I can’t lower it so I just put a couple of rags over it. I also just put my accidental cross of Rainbow Driver(Sundae Driver x Zkittlez archives fem version) x Blueberry Sundae(the one I call the tire fire pheno that hermed) in a cup going to give them a 24 hour soak then plant them straight into that mix and see how it goes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 18, 2019)

Roasted garlic margy is a solid strain, the first 2 seeds I did were males but looked just like these 6. Short stacked plants with 3x the root mass as the bodega bubblegum next to them.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 18, 2019)

Grape dog


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 19, 2019)

Putting all these in tomato cages and gonna start my cage/LST tomorrow. Hoping to flip by next week. This garden is FULL of cannarado genetics, greenpoint and a few other various breeders. Started with 80 something plants and down to 45 now. Have culled the weaker females and males away. Hoping to end up with 30 keepers by time i flip in 1-2 weeks. Yes that is a hot shot no pest strip, getting rid of the fungus gnats fast before I flip. 4 days and they're gone, everytime and I don't use them in flower. Same with mites, get an outbreak, screw wasting hundreds of dollars to get rid of them. Been using these for years with success and never takes over 5 days to kill them off..

This should be a very interesting run! Not all the girls are pictured here, but here is quiet a few..


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 19, 2019)

Spoiler: GLO Sale



Cannarado Genetics-

Biscotti sundae crosses, there are a few new crosses just added! 
Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150
Each pack you buy also comes with a free pack of a randomly chosen Frozen Margy cross from Cannarado Genetics! 



Cannarado Genetics-
Daily Driver crosses 
Buy 1 pack for $70
Buy any 2 packs for $130 
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are Daily Driver crosses) 



Cannarado Genetics- 
Buy 1 pack for $75 
Buy any 2 packs for $145
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Concord Crush
Sugar Rush
Slap N’ Tickle 
Apples N’ Cream 


Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 1 pack for $50
Buy any 2 packs for $90 
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Party Foul
Dirty Lemon 
Birthday Pie
Lemon Soul


Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 2 packs for $70
Buy 3 packs for $100
Buy 5 packs for $150
Buy 10 packs for $275
Buy 20 packs for $500
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Sundae Sunset 
Banana Sundae 
Sundae Float 
Back to Cookies 
Weed Nap 
Nila Wafer 
Sweetbread 
Brown Sugar
Peanut Sundae 
Kitchen Sink 
Cookie Dough Sundae
Goodnight moon 
Special occasion 
Side piece 
Sasha 
Bat mitzvah 
Altar bread 
Herb 
Socks 
Single scoop 
Birthday blues 
Meat pie 
Twins 
7 sins 
Papusas 
La quiecenera 
Birthday banger 
Caipirinha 
Birthday funk 
Birthday cake s1
Bundy
Terp Town 


Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 3 packs for $75
Buy 6 packs for $135
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Affy Taffy 
Sour Sundae 
Dubble Sundae 
Apple Sundae
TriFi Sundae 
Sundae Struedel


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 19, 2019)

I said I wasn’t buying anymore seeds but maybe I bought these By accident .. yea an accident I’ll go with that lol


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> View attachment 4423405
> 
> I said I wasn’t buying anymore seeds but maybe I bought these By accident .. yea an accident I’ll go with that lol


What is side piece?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 19, 2019)

genuity said:


> What is side piece?


Thin Mint Cookies x Birthday Cake


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 19, 2019)

So here is a debate someone on greenpoint seeds said that their fem gear is better than rado? What you think? Their fem gear is really heisenbeans.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 19, 2019)

I’m curious to know who’s buying up his Zawtz Biscotti. Every time they drop/available they’re gone shortly after and it’s not just a few packs. Someone’s hoarding that...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 19, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’m curious to know who’s buying up his Zawtz Biscotti. Every time they drop/available they’re gone shortly after and it’s not just a few packs. Someone’s hoarding that...


Honestly I thought the same thing, I was going to scoop another pack of Gelatti biscotti and the Zawtz Biscotti but looks like I’ll just have to settle with the Gelatti biscotti and something else


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 19, 2019)

Well I just came home to a very welcomed surprise the heat mat is working and already some of the vegan Margy’s are starting to pop their taproot. The most surprising thing is that the accidental cross I made(Rainbow Driver{SD x Z archives fem freebie version} x Rado’s Blueberry Sundae) the seeds are actually viable! Came home thinking that I was just going to throw them in some dirt and hope for the best because I just let them sit in a cup for 24 hours and sure as shit three out of four are already showing their taproots. I’m going to do my best to make sure these ladies turn out solid because the Terps that could possibly come from this cross should be insane. If they’re worth keeping what I may end up doing is cutting some clones off of them, then popping the sour strawberry Kush x Daily driver freebies I got, and keep my fingers crossed for a solid male. I’m naming this cross in honor of my grandfather. It’s either going to be Gpa Blue’s, Gpa’s Blue, or something along those lines.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 19, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Honestly I thought the same thing, I was going to scoop another pack of Gelatti biscotti and the Zawtz Biscotti but looks like I’ll just have to settle with the Gelatti biscotti and something else


Just wasn’t one that interested me or caught my eye. However I pay attention to which ones are available/moving faster and whenever I see it, poof it’s gone just as quick. Anyways I’d wait and save those pennies for whatever comes next...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2019)

What is lineage in zawtz cross? Google ain't helping my rushed search.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 19, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Just wasn’t one that interested me or caught my eye. However I pay attention to which ones are available/moving faster and whenever I see it, poof it’s gone just as quick. Anyways I’d wait and save those pennies for whatever comes next...


True, I like to at least get 2 packs of each strain I buy so I have a better chance at finding a keeper. If it’s true that Gelatti, Biscotti, and Gushers are sisters and the true lineage is Gelato 41 x MB 15 and not what connected and cookie fam say it is that makes me that much more interested. There’s one that I’m really interested in and it went really fast the first time they dropped and now there’s only a couple left. I’m just hoping and praying that it’s still in stock by Friday, if not I’ll just wait until he drops the OG lineup he’s working on or the Gelatti fems.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What is lineage in zawtz cross? Google ain't helping my rushed search.


I’m not sure 100% sure but someone said Zkittlez x Albert Walker when Rado posted a pic on IG, based off the name that sounds like the most likely answer. Someone else said it’s unknown afghan x skunk pheno, but Rado never confirmed or denied either theory. To be honest that’s what kind of piqued my interest in them and the fact they sold out so quickly. I usually like to know what I’m getting into, but I’m not gonna lie hunting something completely unknown spices things up and makes things interesting sometimes. Does anyone know the genetics of pacifier? I’ve searched every where but the only thing I could find were other people saying cherry strudel x grape pie or cherry cookies x grape pie.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 19, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> So here is a debate someone on greenpoint seeds said that their fem gear is better than rado? What you think? Their fem gear is really heisenbeans.


You cant really compare the two yet. Heisen is doing some good work at the moment and I've grown out 2 of his strains and they are that damn good. Hes using alot of elite cuts so your odds of finding nice stuff is pretty good.

I'm new to running Rados stuff personally but theres a reason hes winning cups with his gear. He works his lines and does lots of regs not just fems, also does testing, and probably more I have no clue about too.

Both IMO are a blessing to our Cannabis scene with the gentics they provide.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 19, 2019)

Sugar berry scone


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 19, 2019)

Sskxdoho 1 of 3 fems frosty as a mofo strong cookie tahoe leaner


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 19, 2019)

My mutant sugar berry about 2ft lol no stretch smells really sweet had to give her a go


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 19, 2019)

sskxdoho kush leaner smells just like grape ape nice fruity smell on 2 of 3 very nice for free seeds


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 19, 2019)

Will do dry shots when finished but beside the small yeild on the cookie leaner nice strain no herms and the 3rd pheno looks great as well golf balls week 5


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 19, 2019)

Day 91/44


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 19, 2019)

Nice work 
I need a better camera how u get the yellow out ? The sugarberry is lookin so cakey, the fuckin bx crosses r the shit


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 20, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Nice work
> I need a better camera how u get the yellow out ? The sugarberry is lookin so cakey, the fuckin bx crosses r the shit


Shut of your Burple light!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 20, 2019)

Current lighting situation in a 4x4 3-288v1, 3-288v2, 2 QB96’s; 960+watts of meanwells. Killing it.


----------



## Roseandtheseaerchon (Nov 20, 2019)

I


Drew303fullsun said:


> Just poped shave ice. Happy to find 14 seeds in a pack. View attachment 3612076


 Wish i would love to try there stuff looks good


----------



## Roseandtheseaerchon (Nov 20, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Current lighting situation in a 4x4 3-288v1, 3-288v2, 2 QB96’s; 960+watts of meanwells. Killing it. View attachment 4423809View attachment 4423810


Damn in leds thats gonna get you some units u gonna drop any into the side in fflwr


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 20, 2019)

How you like the 660 on the 98 series qbs or whatever those are? I'm thinking about getting a bunch of 288 v3s with the 301h chips. They have boards with epistar 660/730 and uv but they drop the 301h's to make room. I'm assuming the epistars are way less efficient so if it doesn't do much I'd go for the vanilla boards...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 20, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> How you like the 660 on the 98 series qbs or whatever those are? I'm thinking about getting a bunch of 288 v3s with the 301h chips. They have boards with epistar 660/730 and uv but they drop the 301h's to make room. I'm assuming the epistars are way less efficient so if it doesn't do much I'd go for the vanilla boards...


The qb96 are great. Only drawback is they put off some heat especially at higher wattages. I actually prefer them over 288’s. 301h is a joke as Steve at HLG


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 20, 2019)

Roseandtheseaerchon said:


> Damn in leds thats gonna get you some units u gonna drop any into the side in fflwr


Like side lighting?? No plans to do that any time soon. Don’t think it’s worth the investment and the QB96 ‘s penetrate deep with the reds and cri mix. So that’s why


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 20, 2019)

V3 288's are 29 bux a board from kingbrite. Idk who Steve is but it looks like the H's are about 16% more efficient than the 301b's which is a pretty big improvement on an already efficient light...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 20, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> V3 288's are 29 bux a board from kingbrite. Idk who Steve is but it looks like the H's are about 16% more efficient than the 301b's which is a pretty big improvement on an already efficient light...


So HLG Horticulture Lighting Group is the originator and Steve is the owner and has exclusive deals with Samsung. He has said many many times and I’ve asked him personally on DM and IG about this and he always answers the same; “they’re the same diode. Only thing different is the packaging “ so that’s one part. Other part is that Kingbrite is a China knock-off company and who knows if they are even using “real “ diodes. They probably get the ones if they’re real that don’t pass testing and are back doored to them. I’ve done extensive research in this and am quite educated on LED’s. And you’ll probably have absolutely no customer service if/when something goes down. So kinda worth to spend the extra few bucks imo. But to each his/her own.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 21, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> The qb96 are great. Only drawback is they put off some heat especially at higher wattages. I actually prefer them over 288’s. 301h is a joke as Steve at HLG


I have a qb96 with a 185 meanwell and b4 I put a 6 inch fan directly on it .. this thing would get hot ..i have my heat sink touching the top pole of the Tent and the radiant heat heated the poles to hot to touch ..

in a 2x2 4 inch extraction bottom vent hole passive I get 82-86 degrees .. ambient room temp is 65-75 ..lights off it’s at 77

I like the frost it brings to plants and the color of the light itself I was using it to flower but I’m gonna use it to veg now .. didn’t do a whole grow with it but the plants I started are under the 750 de now ..


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 21, 2019)

FWIW those temps are perfect for an led garden!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 21, 2019)

So one of the Gpa’s Blue popped out of the ground this morning, and 7 out of 13 vegan Margy’s germinated. I took @thenotsoesoteric advice and just planted them all, instead of throwing them out. It worked for the lemon chicken testers I got from another breeder that didn’t germinate at all, so I just planted those and four have popped so far with another two or three about to pop up as well. I lowered my light a little bit so hopefully that will help with the brand of coco I have retaining so much water and causing root rot. I’ll post some pictures of the 3 frozen Margy F2s and the two Apple an Cream when I get home from work. I thought only two of the frozen Margie F2s we’re going to make it since one that popped up didn’t look so good. The water leaves were showing signs of some rot so I just plucked them off and it seems to be bouncing back quite nicely. With how many seedlings I got going I’m going to have to be really picky about the keepers I choose, so after they show signs of sex the ones that aren’t really doing that will just be flowered outside and take some clones off of them just in case. All the males will be thrown outside, so that way if I like their structure, have a good stem rub, etc I can collect pollen for possible breeding in the future.


----------



## NapalmD (Nov 21, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> So HLG Horticulture Lighting Group is the originator and Steve is the owner and has exclusive deals with Samsung. He has said many many times and I’ve asked him personally on DM and IG about this and he always answers the same; “they’re the same diode. Only thing different is the packaging “ so that’s one part. Other part is that Kingbrite is a China knock-off company and who knows if they are even using “real “ diodes. They probably get the ones if they’re real that don’t pass testing and are back doored to them. I’ve done extensive research in this and am quite educated on LED’s. And you’ll probably have absolutely no customer service if/when something goes down. So kinda worth to spend the extra few bucks imo. But to each his/her own.


Bingo!


----------



## BrewerT (Nov 21, 2019)

Whats smoking Cannarado family!?! I'm looking to offload some duplicates I have left. I am currently running these and I feel promising enough with the genetic pool I have going. Looking to trade, hmu and lemme know what che got....thx amigo's


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 21, 2019)

I was planning on running 16 boards at 60w a piece in a 5x5. I have two tents so that's 32 boards, wouldn't be affordable thru hlg. You can get boards with top bin 301h chips for 29 bux, or the 301bs for like 26 from kingbrite. I've purchased cobs from them before and they're legit.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Nov 21, 2019)

30 days of veg, and 4 days of 12/12...Rado’s Butterscotch Cake on left and Margalope on right (with Equilibrium Genetics’ Super Silver Glue in the middle). Growing strong, and making a nice even canopy for flowering.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 21, 2019)

AnC 1-2, FM f2 1-3(3 is starting to bounce back I thought I was going to have to trash it), and the last 2 pics are the Grandpa’s Blue. Super stoked for the Grandpa’s Blue, all 4 popped, they should have a SD dominant terp profile with some added blueberry and skittles candy funk, and they’re all fems. Only downside is it could possibly be highly prone to herm, being that the donor hermed, the donor was a feminized cross, and pollinated another feminized cross. FM comes in a close second, hopefully I find a nice OG dominant lady with some more diesel added to the palate. Apples n Cream should put out some crazy heat as well, if I find a female out of the 2. I just don’t know what the AJ is going to bring to the table as far as structure, flowering time, and terps.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 21, 2019)

Has anyone in here ran any of the apple juice crosses? If so does it dominate in the cross, just add some complexity to the mother in the cross, or does the mother of the cross dominate in most pheno’s?


----------



## Otzi (Nov 21, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> So HLG Horticulture Lighting Group is the originator and Steve is the owner and has exclusive deals with Samsung. He has said many many times and I’ve asked him personally on DM and IG about this and he always answers the same; “they’re the same diode. Only thing different is the packaging “ so that’s one part. Other part is that Kingbrite is a China knock-off company and who knows if they are even using “real “ diodes. They probably get the ones if they’re real that don’t pass testing and are back doored to them. I’ve done extensive research in this and am quite educated on LED’s. And you’ll probably have absolutely no customer service if/when something goes down. So kinda worth to spend the extra few bucks imo. But to each his/her own.


Just to add to this point, I have had driver issues on both my HLG550 V1's and called Stephen to see about them being under warranty. He said they were getting feedback that a batch were defective and sent me 2 new replacement drivers. It was past the initial 1 year warranty too, stand up guy and business. Definitely a factor to consider

To keep my post on topic I will also update my Sundae Driver S1's were a success. Only knock I have is one of them hermied, but overall great strain with a lot of vigor


----------



## BrewerT (Nov 21, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Has anyone in here ran any of the apple juice crosses? If so does it dominate in the cross, just add some complexity to the mother in the cross, or does the mother of the cross dominate in most pheno’s?



I can't say for sure yet but I am running 18 beans atm. 12 of Apple Juice X Wedding Cake & 6 of the Apple Chem .. I will keep ye posted. Can't go without saying almost all that I have ran has been fire.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 21, 2019)

you guy think GLO or rado is doing black Friday sales?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Has anyone in here ran any of the apple juice crosses? If so does it dominate in the cross, just add some complexity to the mother in the cross, or does the mother of the cross dominate in most pheno’s?


Running one now homie. Vineyard Select.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 21, 2019)

I have some peanut butter biscotti sundae on the way. Has anyone ran it yet? My next seed run will be fems so the PB will have to wait a bit. Damn I wish I had more room, I’ve been burnt out on running the same stuff. since I’ve been ordering seeds I’m excited again


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 21, 2019)

My daily grapes were 9 of 10 for germinatin. Has anyone only got 10 seeds in a pack with no extras. These were all beefy maybe they though it didnt need extra. Hopefully their legit afterall their from GLO....


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 21, 2019)

BrewerT said:


> Whats smoking Cannarado family!?! I'm looking to offload some duplicates I have left. I am currently running these and I feel promising enough with the genetic pool I have going. Looking to trade, hmu and lemme know what che got....thx amigo's


Any pics of that daily grape homie, lmk what to expect hopin its gp dom or able to find one. I wish i could find a gp cut if only i lived in cali. anyone seen WoodStock Farmacy sundae bruch wow they have a strain haskap i wan its gpxsb sundae brunch is mimosa x sundae driver or vice versa and i dont think its from mean gene these guys are from maine no one started a woodstok farmacy thread tho.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 21, 2019)

Stopped in the exotic forum and what are they talkin bout...GLO, lmfao


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 21, 2019)

Glo got ne new sales where that guy?...


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 21, 2019)

Just kiddin ... But does he


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 21, 2019)

did it come in a sealed pack?


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 21, 2019)

I'll post some pics of the dubb sundae and topanga lemon seedlings at some point here, got 14/14 up. I have a grip of Cannarado packs I'll be popping in the future too but it'll take a second or two.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 22, 2019)

Pizzapunkk said:


> I have some peanut butter biscotti sundae on the way. Has anyone ran it yet? My next seed run will be fems so the PB will have to wait a bit. Damn I wish I had more room, I’ve been burnt out on running the same stuff. since I’ve been ordering seeds I’m excited again


Running her rite now. She’ll be done in two weeks or so. BEST SMELLING PLANT EVER so far. SUPER impressed with the biscotti sundae line so far. Running scotti biscotti sundae next as well as more peanutbutter’s


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 22, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> My daily grapes were 9 of 10 for germinatin. Has anyone only got 10 seeds in a pack with no extras. These were all beefy maybe they though it didnt need extra. Hopefully their legit afterall their from GLO....


ALWAYS gotten extra 12-15 per pack. ‍


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 22, 2019)

Day 94/48 Fuzzy Pie #4 short frosty-er pheno. Stacking like crazy too. Rado is the man.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 22, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Just kiddin ... But does he


I believe so I can DM them to you, I haven’t ran any of his apple juice crosses yet. AnC is the first one, the lemonessence and blueberry sundae were straight fire though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 22, 2019)

Three vegan Margy’s popped up out of the ground this morning. I’m going to have one hell of an assortment of some of his strains to sort through. I’m positive I’ll find some absolute gems. Most likely just going to do a SOG set up, or order a bigger tent, grab my lights from my brothers house, and do a SCROG setup. I’m really not trying to wait until my brother is “ready“, because at this rate God knows how long it’s going to take. Worse comes to worse I’ll at least order a smaller tent so I can cut and keep some clones.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 22, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I believe so I can DM them to you, I haven’t ran any of his apple juice crosses yet. AnC is the first one, the lemonessence and blueberry sundae were straight fire though.


Ok


Nate Dogg said:


> Three vegan Margy’s popped up out of the ground this morning. I’m going to have one hell of an assortment of some of his strains to sort through. I’m positive I’ll find some absolute gems. Most likely just going to do a SOG set up, or order a bigger tent, grab my lights from my brothers house, and do a SCROG setup. I’m really not trying to wait until my brother is “ready“, because at this rate God knows how long it’s going to take. Worse comes to worse I’ll at least order a smaller tent so I can cut and keep some clones.


hells yea


JewelRunner said:


> did it come in a sealed pack?


Yes it was sealed but ive never not seen extras outta 30 packs between my brother in law,and myself.


.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 22, 2019)

If the pack was sealed probably just is what it is. Haven't seen a pack without extra either tho. 

Here's the glo sale that ends tonight



Spoiler: Glo sale



GLO seed bank sale




Greenline Organics
to me
1 day ago
Details
CAN’T MISS SALE EXTENDED 24-48 HOURS!!

All of these deals are WHILE SUPPLIES LAST! A LOT OF PACKS ARE LIMITED TO 10 PACKS OR LESS! When you make your order on the website, the price you see will not reflect the sale price, and the price you see at check out won’t reflect the sale price. The discounted price will be applied when your invoice is sent or when you send in your money order! 
THESE DEALS END AT MIDNIGHT PST NOVEMBER 22nd, THANK YOU ALL! www.gloseedbank.com 

Top Dawg Seeds-
Limited packs available that can’t be found else where! 

Thug Pug Genetics- 
Buy 2 packs for $120
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Peanut Butter Breath
Velveeta Breath
Monkey Business
Peanut Butter Lady
Garlic Breath 2.0
Future Wife 
Rainy Lady 

Cannarado Genetics-
Biscotti sundae crosses, there are a few new crosses just added! 
Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150
Each pack you buy also comes with a free pack of a randomly chosen Frozen Margy cross from Cannarado Genetics! 

Cannarado Genetics-
Daily Driver crosses 
Buy 1 pack for $70
Buy any 2 packs for $130 
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are Daily Driver crosses) 

Cannarado Genetics- 
Buy 1 pack for $75 
Buy any 2 packs for $145
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Concord Crush
Sugar Rush
Slap N’ Tickle 
Apples N’ Cream 
Sundae Dough

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 1 pack for $50
Buy any 2 packs for $90 
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Party Foul
Dirty Lemon 
Birthday Pie

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 2 packs for $70
Buy 3 packs for $100
Buy 5 packs for $150
Buy 10 packs for $275
Buy 20 packs for $500
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Sundae Sunset 
Banana Sundae 
Sundae Float 
Back to Cookies 
Weed Nap 
Nila Wafer 
Sweetbread 
Brown Sugar
Peanut Sundae 
Kitchen Sink 
Cookie Dough Sundae
Goodnight moon 
Special occasion 
Side piece 
Sasha 
Bat mitzvah 
Altar bread 
Herb 
Socks 
Single scoop 
Birthday blues 
Meat pie 
7 sins 
Papusas 
La quiecenera 
Birthday banger 
Caipirinha 
Birthday cake s1
Bundy
Terp Town 

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 3 packs for $75
Buy 6 packs for $135
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Affy Taffy 
Sour Sundae 
Dubble Sundae 
Apple Sundae
TriFi Sundae 
Sundae Struedel
Twins
Birthday Funk

Compound Genetics-
Buy 1 pack for $90
Buy 2 packs for $170

CSI HUMBOLDT- 
Buy 2 packs of Zkittlez crosses for $120
Buy 4 packs of any Zkittlez crosses for $230

Buy 2 packs of any non zkittlez crosses for $105
Buy 4 packs of any crosses other than the Zkittlez crosses for $195

Every 2 packs of CSI gear that you buy comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.

Clearwater Genetics- 
Buy 1 pack for $70 
Buy any 2 packs for $130 
Buy any 3 packs for $180

Massive Creations- 
Buy any 2 packs for $100 ( these are supposed to be $100-$150 for 1 pack!!) 
This offer also comes with a free pack of Orange Tree f2!

Archive Seed Bank- 
White Gold-$125 a pack 
Gelato 41 x Dosidos-$125 a pack 
Royal Oak-$100 a pack 
Scotti-Faced-$100 a pack 

Exotic Genetix- 
Strawberries & Cream f2-$125 a pack
Luxuriotti-$125 a pack ( last pack left)
Wowzers-$110 a pack ( last 2 packs left) 
Buy 2 packs for $110 
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Mooseknuckle jockey 
Peanut butter n chocolate 
It’s it 
Guicy burger 
Chocolatina 
Slap wagon 
Paradise circus 
Island chill 
Hoe down 
Double d’s 
Chocolate nightmare 
Cheap trick 
Gjallarhorn 
Chocolate marshmallows 

Exotic Genetix-
Buy 1 pack for $85
Buy 2 packs for $160
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Lip Smacker
Shockwave 
Irish Cannonball 
Bad Betty 
Whipped Cherries 
Team Cream 
Berry Bubba 
Jungle Fruit 
Colonel Crunch 
Rainbow Reserve 
Strawberry Lemonade
Concord Cream 
Gelato Mint 
Triple Stuffed
Scoops
Malibu Marsha 
Driz-Nipper
Dirty Thirty 
Cream & sugar 
Chocolate Orange Cream 

Greenline Seed Co- 
ALL ORANGE TREE CROSSES ARE ONLY $50-$60!! ALL PACKS MUST GO. The only exception is Orange Tree f3, which is $100. A lot of these packs have been $200-$300 a pack for the past 2 years!! TAKE ADVANTAGE!!

Swamp Boys Seeds-

Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150

ALL ORDERS OVER $250 WILL RECEIVE A FREE PACK OF DOSIDOS BX FROM HONEST GENETICS!!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 22, 2019)

JewelRunner said:


> If the pack was sealed probably just is what it is. Haven't seen a pack without extra either tho.
> 
> Here's the glo sale that ends tonight
> 
> ...


I posted it yesterday morning but it got deleted because all you guys always bitching that why I post promos and shit. U cant try to help some ppl here.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 22, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I posted it yesterday morning but it got deleted because all you guys always bitching that why I post promos and shit. U cant try to help some ppl here.


Oh btw I have blackfriday promos I accidentally leaked one yesterday in greenpointseeds and today I look and all there shit is gone! Lol  got rid of all their fems. Just Got Rado promo!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 22, 2019)

Here’s all the babies chugging along 6/13 Vegan Margy have popped with a 7th about to make it’s presence. Here’s a little nug of some Blueberry Sundae, after a good long cure. This was the sweeter pheno, it smells like blueberry taffy and grape pixie sticks. Tastes damn near exactly how it smells, just a little earthier. Not too sleepy, but perfect for being nice and relaxed while playing some video games after work. If I had to rate it, I’d give it a solid 8. The blueberry cut he used in making this cross, and also the blueberry biscotti sundae is the truth


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 22, 2019)

Rado is awesome. I ordered 3 packs on Halloween and apparently he sold out of one of my choices. He sent me a frozen margy pack instead as well as extra freebies and a hand written letter apologizing for the mixup. but the replacements were regs and i bought/prefer fems so i decided to email them explaining the issue and Rado sent me a pack of sticky sundae fems and a grape pie cross for free today! A+ customer service


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 22, 2019)

6 roasted garlic margy, great plants, strong squat great side branching and hearty roots. Blowing the bodega bubblegum away in every way. It all comes down to flower but right now I give RGM a 9 or 10 for seed popping/veg.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 22, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> Rado is awesome. I ordered 3 packs on Halloween and apparently he sold out of one of my choices. He sent me a frozen margy pack instead as well as extra freebies and a hand written letter apologizing for the mixup. but the replacements were regs and i bought/prefer fems so i decided to email them explaining the issue and Rado sent me a pack of sticky sundae fems and a grape pie cross for free today! A+ customer service


Was hopin hed let me get those grape nannas instead of anc said he check stock and then ignored me its not like i was askin alot so id say its good MOST of the time. I spend enough money on thier seeds they coldve hooked it up.


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 23, 2019)

Anyone ever run the not so vanilla cake ? If so is it dank im about to pop some seeds ...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 23, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Was hopin hed let me get those grape nannas instead of anc said he check stock and then ignored me its not like i was askin alot so id say its good MOST of the time. I spend enough money on thier seeds they coldve hooked it up.


I heard Rado does a lot of the work himself so it's hard to fault him for the small over sight.

I know from your perspective it should have been an easy thing to do and you've "gave" him plenty of business so what would it hurt to throw you totally different freebies than what was offered. But from Rado perspective he has emails, sales a garden to manage, packaging etc... and I'm sure he has a number of folks asking the same kind of thing you're asking.

Not a big deal if it was just 1 person or he was only serving a few folks at a time but imagine 20, 30, 40...100 folks dropping emails asking for x strain as a freebie or they didn't get 2 seeds to pop etc...

I would bet it is most likely Rado meant no disrespect and it was mere oversight.


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 23, 2019)

I agree and the packaging proper packaging means you care about your brand im a breeder from colo and the genetic game can get real scanless i know your real ppl know what im saying .when a company or brand is proud of there product you should package it in a way that dispays yeah im a breeder with fire ass genetics to the whole experience it for the grower when they get a special pack looking like it should (bomb) when consumers are paying high prices for some genetics they want to feel like they have the golden ticket in there hand and from start to finish they feel pumped anticipating if they are gonna find the special pheno they been hearing about .i been in this game for over 30 yrs i been collecting since i was 16 i use to get high times delivered to me and i would go thru it checking out what new fire is out there it wasnt but 15 yrs ago was it able to aquire top genetics from seed banks thru the mail it would always come from a bag you scored from local dealer maybe sometimes grower .even tho we are legal here trust me ppl act like hard up scrubs over here if you dont let someone get a cut they go bad mouthing you talking about you got bunk cuts but still try to aquire from you by any means possible i had ppl make fake profiles send there old lady or someone to try and squeeze that pheno out of you .i had a guy who paid me to go and help him with his (grow )set up his grow rooms let him know what nutes to get even taught him how to clone after time and time again this guy used a hydro cloner to clone at least 100 clones at a time and he couldnt get it so i went over showed him step by step on how to clone taught him how to sex the whole 9 you get the point and he told me he was doing it because he was sick and me being sick with a disease myself i felt for the guy and offered him personal cuts and told him dont ever let these ones out the other dont really matter but these ones do he said he understood next thing i know ppl are coming to me telling me why im i growing such and such strains and im like these are my strains i bred them i got original momma packs for everything i run i only run shit i know is dank and only cut cuts from a cpl solid dudes who are just as anal as me so i know they will be what they say it is .Any way the guy grew out my work mass produced clones and sold to public and from the ppl who got some from him were saying yeah this guy said he is a breeder and bred this i was like no thats my work and to make it more disgusting then what it already was he was re naming my shit and getting credit for it so there are ppl that will swap some beans and put in place some bullshit because they hard up 1 of the best seed comp. In the Game. Sin city seeds always hand pick every seed package it with a nice pic of what your getting sealed in taper resistant seals so you know your only 1 opening it or if it has no seal you know something is foul from the start they always packaged there beans with pride and it showed thru there work if yous havent heard of them go check em out 1 of the best in the game never a preemie always nice mature tiger striped beans cant say that for other companies i use to vend for some big names out there and always in there packs was preemies mixed in ppl would get on me like it was my gear but it wasnt my fault and these are very well known banks i got so much grief i quit and started my own seed comp and followed sin citys way of packaging and offer 15 reg seeds per pack not 10 or 12 but 15 i want ppl to have enuff beans to at least go thru a better percentage of the gene pool and find something good i want them to feel they got quality genetics basically have a 1st good experience so they can continue to buy my gear so to me packaging says a hell of a lot .......but we in America so to each is own


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 23, 2019)

It wasnt freebies i just asked to switch my order and pay the extra dough, im not worried im still happy i got anc and some more doho xs they are amazing everything is and i still wouldnt go ne where else, im just sayin couldve just said i cant i explained the situation lol. No big deal. I order alot from them i know they are top notch.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 23, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> It wasnt freebies i just asked to switch my order and pay the extra dough, im not worried im still happy i got anc and some more doho xs they are amazing everything is and i still wouldnt go ne where else, im just sayin couldve just said i cant i explained the situation lol. No big deal. I order alot from them i know they are top notch.


My bad with the assumption, I jumped to freebies but I get what you're saying now. You wanted to swap orders so a bit different. As a very small time cat I know it gets hectic having 2 or 3 orders at the same time when you get 20+ emails on each transaction so it is plausible things get overlooked. 

I bet Rado had the intention of following through with your request but things distracted him, then again who knows. Hopefully the AnC do you great man.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 24, 2019)

Day 96/49 Cannarado genetics are the best. undeniably stoked on how this run is turning out.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 25, 2019)

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up that harrypalms dropped a couple Grape pie crosses at horror seeds. so if you missed out on Rado‘s Grape pie drops this might be one of your last chances to find a nice grape pie cross and hopefully find a Grape Pie dom pheno, being the male was GP dom. They’re also doing a black Friday deal, where if you get two packs of harrypalms gear you get a free pack of Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher f2(which you might be able to find wedding pie like pheno’s but with more frost, color, and grape/berry terps). I don’t know how to do a spoiler post, so if someone wants to delete this post and show me how to do that through a DM that’d be highly appreciated.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 25, 2019)

if you click the insert tab(the three dots above the text field) you can add a spoiler. FWIW Radogear has some GP regulars and a few fems.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 25, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Day 96/49 Cannarado genetics are the best. undeniably stoked on how this run is turning out. View attachment 4425925View attachment 4425926View attachment 4425927View attachment 4425928View attachment 4425929


Great colors. Is that all the peanut butter biscotti?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 25, 2019)

That fuzzy pie looks nice im gonna try gage green or sunken treasure gear on seedbank of humanity i got the dail grape goin but i also want the strain that made grape pie so fantastic. If u havent seen grow420grow on ig check him out sunken treasure is his label. There was a high school sweetheart x but it sold out quik, so im gonna get the stompurp, they are reasonably priced to, or ggg s chosen one but they a bit more.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 25, 2019)

Yif i cant find a stocky cut from daily grape then i dunno where ill find it wish i knew how the dg will turn out im assuming since grap pie is the mom id have a good shot, but the way rado breeds those males will dominate sometimes,and my daily spec looked purely like daily driver. so not sure what u think? Also i was lookin at grape piex wookies from altitude ranch maybe id b better getting that. All in all i dont fukin know what to get. But the stompurp looks very promising and seems a step up from the grape pie from rado. He uses stomper og but he pheno litteraly dumps resin.


----------



## DankNoTill (Nov 26, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just wanted to give everyone a heads up that harrypalms dropped a couple Grape pie crosses at horror seeds. so if you missed out on Rado‘s Grape pie drops this might be one of your last chances to find a nice grape pie cross and hopefully find a Grape Pie dom pheno, being the male was GP dom. They’re also doing a black Friday deal, where if you get two packs of harrypalms gear you get a free pack of Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher f2(which you might be able to find wedding pie like pheno’s but with more frost, color, and grape/berry terps). I don’t know how to do a spoiler post, so if someone wants to delete this post and show me how to do that through a DM that’d be highly appreciated.


I've been thinking about grabbing one of those packs.
Has anyone tried any of the GMO crosses?


----------



## NapalmD (Nov 26, 2019)

Yeah, so this happened last week.
Popped a few from several packs. 9/10 came up. Rule #1 never give up on a seed. Had one pop a tap root today after stalling for 3 days while the others are already up and out of the coco as of this morning. I know some who would have dismissed it as a dud. I've been there myself.

Big thanks to @hellmutt bones and @Pizzapunkk for convincing me to blow my Christmas money


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Nov 26, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just wanted to give everyone a heads up that harrypalms dropped a couple Grape pie crosses at horror seeds. so if you missed out on Rado‘s Grape pie drops this might be one of your last chances to find a nice grape pie cross and hopefully find a Grape Pie dom pheno, being the male was GP dom. They’re also doing a black Friday deal, where if you get two packs of harrypalms gear you get a free pack of Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher f2(which you might be able to find wedding pie like pheno’s but with more frost, color, and grape/berry terps). I don’t know how to do a spoiler post, so if someone wants to delete this post and show me how to do that through a DM that’d be highly appreciated.


I’ve Been lookin for them black Friday deals. You know any other sales. Let a brother know. Always appreciated


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2019)

DankNoTill said:


> I've been thinking about grabbing one of those packs.
> Has anyone tried any of the GMO crosses?


I got 6 roasted garlic margy going, will hit flower tent this weekend. 
They're the 6 on left

This one has been a twisted leaf mutant so I'm excited to see what it does in flower.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 26, 2019)

@NapalmD i tried getting some of those nilla wafers. Maybe next time.

I just germinated some sundae strudel


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 26, 2019)

Midwest_Gas said:


> I’ve Been lookin for them black Friday deals. You know any other sales. Let a brother know. Always appreciated


neptunes goteverything on sale price will be reduced at checkout upto 50 percent.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 26, 2019)

NapalmD said:


> Yeah, so this happened last week.
> Popped a few from several packs. 9/10 came up. Rule #1 never give up on a seed. Had one pop a tap root today after stalling for 3 days while the others are already up and out of the coco as of this morning. I know some who would have dismissed it as a dud. I've been there myself.
> 
> Big thanks to @hellmutt bones and @Pizzapunkk for convincing me to blow my Christmas money
> ...


Yeha I'm broke as fuq now!


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Nov 26, 2019)

What are some Indica strains by Cannorado that are good for indoor scrog ??


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 26, 2019)

Yesyes3000 said:


> What are some Indica strains by Cannorado that are good for indoor scrog ??


Grape nana affy taffy


----------



## nc208 (Nov 26, 2019)

DankNoTill said:


> I've been thinking about grabbing one of those packs.
> Has anyone tried any of the GMO crosses?


I got 4 biscotti chunks going, that uses the fatso cut which is GMO x legend OG. You cant go wrong with anything GMO touches. It brings out the nastiest of the best in plants.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 26, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Yeha I'm broke as fuq now!


Me too.
I just blew the last of my seed wad for the year on a few Cannarado and Mota Rebel packs at Neptune's BF sale.

Nilla Wafer & Uber... really looking forward to both.


----------



## tman42 (Nov 26, 2019)

DankNoTill said:


> I've been thinking about grabbing one of those packs.
> Has anyone tried any of the GMO crosses?


The Kitchen Sink and Scampi were both really good. Re-vegged this round to save the Kitchen Sink, the Scampi I ran one seed for only one round and will definitely be coming back to those.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 27, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Great colors. Is that all the peanut butter biscotti?


No not all I wish. I didn’t know what to expect from the pbbs but NOW I do lol. Will be growing more ASAP. Possibly picturedis either Fuzzy Pie, PBBS, Vineyard Select, Sugar Rush, Grapricot Pie


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 27, 2019)

Going into dark before harvest. Sorry for the crappy pics. Cannarado genetics are the best.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 27, 2019)

DankNoTill said:


> I've been thinking about grabbing one of those packs.
> Has anyone tried any of the GMO crosses?


Yeah he used weedpraylove’s cut of ice cream cake for the cross and weedpraylove tested all of the GP crosses and they all looked absolutely amazing. The grape cream cake looked like grape pie on steroids and same with the grape MTN but with that somewhat pinkish hue the MTN Trop cut has. I didn’t realize Rado restocked the grape pie regular crosses on his site, I thought they were all out.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 27, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Going into dark before harvest. Sorry for the crappy pics. Cannarado genetics are the best. View attachment 4427654View attachment 4427655View attachment 4427656


They all look amazing man, crushing it is always.


----------



## DankNoTill (Nov 27, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah he used weedpraylove’s cut of ice cream cake for the cross and weedpraylove tested all of the GP crosses and they all looked absolutely amazing. The grape cream cake looked like grape pie on steroids and same with the grape MTN but with that somewhat pinkish hue the MTN Trop cut has. I didn’t realize Rado restocked the grape pie regular crosses on his site, I thought they were all out.


Yeah think I'm gunna grab a pack of the GCC cuz it looks num nums.
I kind of want to try cannarados Slap n Tickle (GMOxGrapePie) but I'm not really into fem seeds and can't find any info on it.
Although based on responses it seems anything crosssed with GMO will be dank.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 27, 2019)

This twisted leaf roasted garlic margy has me anxious to see what she'll do.

So far the rg margy has been solid af.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 27, 2019)

NapalmD said:


> Not exactly the same. The seedling is sandwiched between 2 damp pieces of paper towel in a sealed bag, but just do whatever floats your boat. If you have some random seeds or bag seed, give it a shot. Gaurentee you wont look back


Agree. I've been popping 5 year old seeds out the fridge and use the paper towel, cable box method. The only seeds that didn't pop tails were from a free giveaway from seedsherenow (they were old and prob not stored well) and a few from attitude seeds that i'm guessing weren't stored well. Probably 4 seeds out of 200 that wouldn't pop this way.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 27, 2019)

NapalmD said:


> Yeah, so this happened last week.
> Popped a few from several packs. 9/10 came up. Rule #1 never give up on a seed. Had one pop a tap root today after stalling for 3 days while the others are already up and out of the coco as of this morning. I know some who would have dismissed it as a dud. I've been there myself.
> 
> Big thanks to @hellmutt bones and @Pizzapunkk for convincing me to blow my Christmas money
> ...


True that, I learned that the hard way. zero out of 10 lemon chicken F2s germinated using the paper towel method so I just threw them in some soil and seven out of 10 popped. Same thing with some of my vegan Margy’s, I only had about six germinate so I threw them all in some dirt and eight popped out of the ground. Two of the lemon chickens I accidentally planted too deep and 5 of the VM. Oh well live and learn like I said I’m using a new medium so I’m getting used to it. All the ones that have popped are thriving, though one apples and cream is looking a little odd and the one FM F2 that kind of got stunted is bouncing back strong. Second pic is the AnC doing some weird crinkling but it’s still growing and the third pic is the FM f2 #3 bouncing back from being stunted(I almost threw it out but took y’all’s advice on just letting it do it’s thing and it’s bouncing back very nicely).


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 28, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> They all look amazing man, crushing it is always.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 29, 2019)

Hey everyone I am new to this thread. Getting ready to start my third grow at the end of December. A while ago (as said still new to all this) I started hearing good things about Cannarando gear and it sparked my interest. I lurked on this thread a bit lately and liked the results I was seeing. And the other day after seeing somewhere Neptune was having a sale I pulled the trigger for the next grow.

I scored 2 packs, one being Triple Whammy the color had me at first sight, second being Sundae Float as that just sounded interesting. Did I make some decent choices? Have any of you grew these strains?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 29, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Hey everyone I am new to this thread. Getting ready to start my third grow at the end of December. A while ago (as said still new to all this) I started hearing good things about Cannarando gear and it sparked my interest. I lurked on this thread a bit lately and liked the results I was seeing. And the other day after seeing somewhere Neptune was having a sale I pulled the trigger for the next grow.
> 
> I scored 2 packs, one being Triple Whammy the color had me at first sight, second being Sundae Float as that just sounded interesting. Did I make some decent choices? Have any of you grew these strains?


I feel like you made some pretty good choices the only thing with that triple whammy is that was part of the TK 91 drop and they were supposed to be feminized but he had an accident in his garden where some stray pollen got released so you could run into some males. If you do you can just contact Rado and I’m sure he’ll replace them, dude is very on point with his customer service and on top of replacing them he’ll probably throw you some freebies as well. Just make sure you document everything in case that does happen so you don’t come off as someone just trying to get free beans.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 29, 2019)

Also just wanted to let everyone know I had a little incident so I had to pull every single one of my plants. It was heartbreaking, but due to the ramifications if I would’ve left them I had to do what I had to do. I’m going to let the heat die Down a little bit before I start any new projects. I hope you all the best of luck with your grows, and I’ll definitely be lurking.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up Nate as I was unaware of this. I take plenty of pics for my journal and will save the emails from Neptune, but could you give me your insight on the best practice to document things? All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 29, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Thanks for the heads up Nate as I was unaware of this. I take plenty of pics for my journal and will save the emails from Neptune, but could you give me your insight on the best practice to document things? All help is greatly appreciated.


If you have a few pictures/the information from where you bought the seeds etc. you’ll be fine. Hopefully it won’t have to come to that and your plants will be good.

I have 3 small Sundae Floats I’ll post pictures of when they get larger.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 29, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Thanks for the heads up Nate as I was unaware of this. I take plenty of pics for my journal and will save the emails from Neptune, but could you give me your insight on the best practice to document things? All help is greatly appreciated.


No problem man, just trying to help a brother out. Yeah your best course of action would be to follow what @ChronicWonders. said. Just document and take pictures. You could very well not even have to worry about that issue but just in case, you have all your bases covered. Rado is a really awesome dude and the one dude that runs his website is cool as fuck as well. So as long as you have pictures and proof you shouldn’t have any problems at all. Neptune really won’t be able to do anything so I would just keep your proof of purchase and that’s about it, as far as Neptune goes. Emailing Rado’s team would be the best course of action. I don’t mean to worry you, Because like I said worse comes to worse Rado will definitely hook you up. Good luck and I hope you find some absolutely wonderful pheno’s


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 29, 2019)

I know this is a grow forum but I would just like to warn y’all, if any of you have a cobra derringer or any type of Derringer for that matter I would highly suggest you sell that piece of shit and get something better. I had one accidentally discharge by accidentally dropping it on the ground, after cleaning it. Thankfully I only got hit in the arm and I’m still alive. I’ll spare y’all the gruesome details and the gruesome pictures, I just want everybody to be safe and know that one stupid mistake can either end your life or fuck it up big time. Hopefully once the heat dies down, or this law gets passed to where people can grow legally where I’m at I’ll be able to get back to doing my thing. Best of luck to all of you in your future endeavors and I hope y’all find some killer ladies or some nice studs(I know y’all will). I’ll definitely be lurking to see how y’all are doing and say what’s up from time to time.


----------



## NapalmD (Nov 29, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Hey everyone I am new to this thread. Getting ready to start my third grow at the end of December. A while ago (as said still new to all this) I started hearing good things about Cannarando gear and it sparked my interest. I lurked on this thread a bit lately and liked the results I was seeing. And the other day after seeing somewhere Neptune was having a sale I pulled the trigger for the next grow.
> 
> I scored 2 packs, one being Triple Whammy the color had me at first sight, second being Sundae Float as that just sounded interesting. Did I make some decent choices? Have any of you grew these strains?


Make sure you have room for those Triple Whammys. Largest yielding plants I've ever seen next to some Lemon Walkers I grew. Still eating brownies made from the Triple Whammy from last December.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 29, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I know this is a grow forum but I would just like to warn y’all, if any of you have a cobra derringer or any type of Derringer for that matter I would highly suggest you sell that piece of shit and get something better. I had one accidentally discharge by accidentally dropping it on the ground, after cleaning it. Thankfully I only got hit in the arm and I’m still alive. I’ll spare y’all the gruesome details and the gruesome pictures, I just want everybody to be safe and know that one stupid mistake can either end your life or fuck it up big time. Hopefully once the heat dies down, or this law gets passed to where people can grow legally where I’m at I’ll be able to get back to doing my thing. Best of luck to all of you in your future endeavors and I hope y’all find some killer ladies or some nice studs(I know y’all will). I’ll definitely be lurking to see how y’all are doing and say what’s up from time to time.


Glad ur alive but thats pretty common for guns to do that. It should not have been loaded while or after cleaning gun safety 101 guy. Goo luck hope u had a permit


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2019)

6 roasted garlic margy doing great, much better than the bodega bubblegum. They just hit flower tent tonight.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 29, 2019)

would any of you kind folks with the newest GLO sale mind posting it?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> would any of you kind folks with the newest GLO sale mind posting it?


@hellmutt bones 

I know I know but you gotta give them what they want.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 29, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> would any of you kind folks with the newest GLO sale mind posting it?


It’s posted in the GLO thread and Black Friday thread


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 29, 2019)

Spoiler: Glo



BLACK FRIDAY SALE!! THE NEXT 72 HOURS!!

All of these deals are WHILE SUPPLIES LAST! THE NEW TRIANGLE KUSH CROSSES FROM CSI ARE ALL 20 PACKS OR LESS!! When you make your order on the website, the price you see will not reflect the sale price, and the price you see at check out won’t reflect the sale price ( EXCLUDING THE TRIANGLE KUSH CROSSES FROM CSI) The discounted price will be applied when your invoice is sent or when you send in your money order! 
THESE DEALS END AT MIDNIGHT PST NOVEMBER 29th, THANK YOU ALL! www.gloseedbank.com 

Top Dawg Seeds-
Limited packs available that can’t be found else where! 

Thug Pug Genetics- 
Buy 2 packs for $115
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Peanut Butter Breath
Velveeta Breath
Monkey Business
Peanut Butter Lady
Garlic Breath 2.0
Future Wife 
Rainy Lady 

Cannarado Genetics-
Biscotti sundae crosses
Buy 1 pack for $75
Buy 2 packs for $140
Each pack you buy also comes with a free pack of a randomly chosen Frozen Margy cross from Cannarado Genetics! 

Cannarado Genetics-
Daily Driver ( Zkittlez x Sundae Driver) crosses 
Buy 1 pack for $65
Buy any 2 packs for $125
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are Daily Driver crosses) 

Cannarado Genetics- 
Buy 1 pack for $70
Buy any 2 packs for $130
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Concord Crush
Sugar Rush
Slap N’ Tickle 
Apples N’ Cream 
Sundae Dough

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 1 pack for $45
Buy any 2 packs for $80
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Party Foul
Dirty Lemon 
Birthday Pie

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 2 packs for $65
Buy 3 packs for $90
Buy 5 packs for $140
Buy 10 packs for $260
Buy 20 packs for $480
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Sundae Sunset 
Banana Sundae 
Sundae Float 
Back to Cookies 
Weed Nap 
Sweetbread 
Peanut Sundae 
Kitchen Sink 
Cookie Dough Sundae
Goodnight moon 
Special occasion 
Side piece 
Sasha 
Bat mitzvah 
Herb 
Socks 
Single scoop 
Birthday blues 
Meat pie 
7 sins 
Papusas 
La quiecenera 
Birthday banger 
Caipirinha 
Birthday cake s1
Bundy
Terp Town 

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 3 packs for $70
Buy 5 packs for $110
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Affy Taffy 
Sour Sundae 
Dubble Sundae 
Apple Sundae
TriFi Sundae 
Sundae Struedel
Twins
Birthday Funk
Altar Bread

Compound Genetics-
Buy 1 pack for $85
Buy 2 packs for $160

CSI HUMBOLDT- 

NEW EXCLUSIVE TRIANGLE KUSH CROSSES! YOU CAN’T GET THESE ANY WHERE ELSE AND I COULD ONLY GET BETWEEN 1-20 PACKS OF EACH STRAIN! THESE WON’T BE REMADE, SO NOW IS YOUR CHANCE!! THE SALE PRICE IS REFLECTED ON THE WEBSITE ALREADY!!

Buy 2 packs of any CSI Humboldt crosses other than the Triangle Kush crosses for $110 
Buy 3 packs of any CSI Humboldt crosses other than the Triangle Kush crosses for $160 
Buy 4 packs of any CSI Humboldt crosses other than the Triangle Kush crosses for $200 
ONCE AGAIN, THE SALE PRICE FOR THE TRIANGLE KUSH CROSSES IS ALREADY REFLECTED ON THE WEBSITE!! THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO BE $150 PER PACK!!

Every 2 packs of CSI gear that you buy comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.

Clearwater Genetics- 
Buy 1 pack for $65
Buy any 2 packs for $125
Buy any 3 packs for $170

Massive Creations- 
Buy any 2 packs for $100 ( these are supposed to be $100-$150 for 1 pack!!) 
This offer also comes with a free pack of Orange Tree f2!

Archive Seed Bank- 
White Gold-$125
Gelato 41 x Dosidos-$125 a pack 
Royal Oak-$100 a pack 
Scotti-Faced-$100 a pack 

Exotic Genetix- 
Strawberries & Cream f2-$120 a pack
Luxuriotti-$125 a pack ( last pack left)
Wowzers-$100 a pack ( last 2 packs left) 
Buy 2 packs for $100
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Mooseknuckle jockey 
Peanut butter n chocolate 
It’s it 
Guicy burger 
Chocolatina 
Slap wagon 
Paradise circus 
Island chill 
Hoe down 
Double d’s 
Chocolate nightmare 
Cheap trick 
Gjallarhorn 
Chocolate marshmallows 

Exotic Genetix-
Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Lip Smacker
Shockwave 
Irish Cannonball 
Bad Betty 
Whipped Cherries 
Team Cream 
Berry Bubba 
Jungle Fruit 
Colonel Crunch 
Rainbow Reserve 
Strawberry Lemonade
Concord Cream 
Gelato Mint 
Triple Stuffed
Scoops
Malibu Marsha 
Driz-Nipper
Dirty Thirty 
Cream & sugar 
Chocolate Orange Cream 

Swamp Boys Seeds-

Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150

ALL ORDERS OVER $250 WILL RECEIVE A FREE PACK OF DOSIDOS BX FROM HONEST GENETICS!! ALL ORDERS OVER $350 WILL RECEIVE A FREE PACK OF DOSIDOS BX AND MINT CHOCOLATE CHIP BX FROM HONEST GENETICS!!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 29, 2019)

Ok here it is


BLACK FRIDAY SALE!! THE NEXT 72 HOURS!!

All of these deals are WHILE SUPPLIES LAST! THE NEW TRIANGLE KUSH CROSSES FROM CSI ARE ALL 20 PACKS OR LESS!! When you make your order on the website, the price you see will not reflect the sale price, and the price you see at check out won’t reflect the sale price ( EXCLUDING THE TRIANGLE KUSH CROSSES FROM CSI) The discounted price will be applied when your invoice is sent or when you send in your money order! 
THESE DEALS END AT MIDNIGHT PST NOVEMBER 29th, THANK YOU ALL! www.gloseedbank.com 

Top Dawg Seeds-
Limited packs available that can’t be found else where! 

Thug Pug Genetics- 
Buy 2 packs for $115
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Peanut Butter Breath
Velveeta Breath
Monkey Business
Peanut Butter Lady
Garlic Breath 2.0
Future Wife 
Rainy Lady 

Cannarado Genetics-
Biscotti sundae crosses
Buy 1 pack for $75
Buy 2 packs for $140
Each pack you buy also comes with a free pack of a randomly chosen Frozen Margy cross from Cannarado Genetics! 

Cannarado Genetics-
Daily Driver ( Zkittlez x Sundae Driver) crosses 
Buy 1 pack for $65
Buy any 2 packs for $125
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are Daily Driver crosses) 

Cannarado Genetics- 
Buy 1 pack for $70
Buy any 2 packs for $130
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Concord Crush
Sugar Rush
Slap N’ Tickle 
Apples N’ Cream 
Sundae Dough

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 1 pack for $45
Buy any 2 packs for $80
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Party Foul
Dirty Lemon 
Birthday Pie

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 2 packs for $65
Buy 3 packs for $90
Buy 5 packs for $140
Buy 10 packs for $260
Buy 20 packs for $480
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Sundae Sunset 
Banana Sundae 
Sundae Float 
Back to Cookies 
Weed Nap 
Sweetbread 
Peanut Sundae 
Kitchen Sink 
Cookie Dough Sundae
Goodnight moon 
Special occasion 
Side piece 
Sasha 
Bat mitzvah 
Herb 
Socks 
Single scoop 
Birthday blues 
Meat pie 
7 sins 
Papusas 
La quiecenera 
Birthday banger 
Caipirinha 
Birthday cake s1
Bundy
Terp Town 

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 3 packs for $70
Buy 5 packs for $110
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Affy Taffy 
Sour Sundae 
Dubble Sundae 
Apple Sundae
TriFi Sundae 
Sundae Struedel
Twins
Birthday Funk
Altar Bread

Compound Genetics-
Buy 1 pack for $85
Buy 2 packs for $160

CSI HUMBOLDT- 

NEW EXCLUSIVE TRIANGLE KUSH CROSSES! YOU CAN’T GET THESE ANY WHERE ELSE AND I COULD ONLY GET BETWEEN 1-20 PACKS OF EACH STRAIN! THESE WON’T BE REMADE, SO NOW IS YOUR CHANCE!! THE SALE PRICE IS REFLECTED ON THE WEBSITE ALREADY!!

Buy 2 packs of any CSI Humboldt crosses other than the Triangle Kush crosses for $110 
Buy 3 packs of any CSI Humboldt crosses other than the Triangle Kush crosses for $160 
Buy 4 packs of any CSI Humboldt crosses other than the Triangle Kush crosses for $200 
ONCE AGAIN, THE SALE PRICE FOR THE TRIANGLE KUSH CROSSES IS ALREADY REFLECTED ON THE WEBSITE!! THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO BE $150 PER PACK!!

Every 2 packs of CSI gear that you buy comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.

Clearwater Genetics- 
Buy 1 pack for $65
Buy any 2 packs for $125
Buy any 3 packs for $170

Massive Creations- 
Buy any 2 packs for $100 ( these are supposed to be $100-$150 for 1 pack!!) 
This offer also comes with a free pack of Orange Tree f2!

Archive Seed Bank- 
White Gold-$125
Gelato 41 x Dosidos-$125 a pack 
Royal Oak-$100 a pack 
Scotti-Faced-$100 a pack 

Exotic Genetix- 
Strawberries & Cream f2-$120 a pack
Luxuriotti-$125 a pack ( last pack left)
Wowzers-$100 a pack ( last 2 packs left) 
Buy 2 packs for $100
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Mooseknuckle jockey 
Peanut butter n chocolate 
It’s it 
Guicy burger 
Chocolatina 
Slap wagon 
Paradise circus 
Island chill 
Hoe down 
Double d’s 
Chocolate nightmare 
Cheap trick 
Gjallarhorn 
Chocolate marshmallows 

Exotic Genetix-
Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Lip Smacker
Shockwave 
Irish Cannonball 
Bad Betty 
Whipped Cherries 
Team Cream 
Berry Bubba 
Jungle Fruit 
Colonel Crunch 
Rainbow Reserve 
Strawberry Lemonade
Concord Cream 
Gelato Mint 
Triple Stuffed
Scoops
Malibu Marsha 
Driz-Nipper
Dirty Thirty 
Cream & sugar 
Chocolate Orange Cream 

Swamp Boys Seeds-

Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150

ALL ORDERS OVER $250 WILL RECEIVE A FREE PACK OF DOSIDOS BX FROM HONEST GENETICS!! ALL ORDERS OVER $350 WILL RECEIVE A FREE PACK OF DOSIDOS BX AND MINT CHOCOLATE CHIP BX FROM HONEST GENETICS!! 


--
Regards,

GLO SeedBank
@glosbca - Insta


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 30, 2019)

NapalmD said:


> Make sure you have room for those Triple Whammys. Largest yielding plants I've ever seen next to some Lemon Walkers I grew. Still eating brownies made from the Triple Whammy from last December.


Thanks for letting me know, how big are we talking? I flower in a 5x5 tent. I currently run 7 plants in 5 gallon pots, and for the next run was planning on 9 plants since I feel I have the room. When you grew them how long did you veg for? Any and all information you can share will be helpful and appreciated. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 30, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Thanks for letting me know, how big are we talking? I flower in a 5x5 tent. I currently run 7 plants in 5 gallon pots, and for the next run was planning on 9 plants since I feel I have the room. When you grew them how long did you veg for? Any and all information you can share will be helpful and appreciated. Thanks for your time!


 you should run 12 12 from seed...u wont do it.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 30, 2019)

Im snaging the grape biscotti ahhhhhh yea guy.


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 30, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Thanks for letting me know, how big are we talking? I flower in a 5x5 tent. I currently run 7 plants in 5 gallon pots, and for the next run was planning on 9 plants since I feel I have the room. When you grew them how long did you veg for? Any and all information you can share will be helpful and appreciated. Thanks for your time!


4 colas per sq ft is a good number to aim for with the right training ime. If you do nine i would top and lollipop the plants for 10-12 colas per plant.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 1, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Glad ur alive but thats pretty common for guns to do that. It should not have been loaded while or after cleaning gun safety 101 guy. Goo luck hope u had a permit


Yeah it was a stupid mistake, I can’t argue with that. Everything is legal so I don’t have to worry about it, thankfully. It wasn’t loaded when I was cleaning it. I had just finished cleaning it, loaded it, put it on safety, set it in my laundry basket, and forgot to put it back in it’s case. Then I went to grab a shirt from my laundry basket so I had clean clothes for work the next day and when I picked up my shirt it fell to the ground and discharged. Things definitely could’ve been a lot worse, just glad to still be breathing. Definitely goes to show though, that one stupid mistake can I have some serious consequences.


----------



## NapalmD (Dec 1, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Thanks for letting me know, how big are we talking? I flower in a 5x5 tent. I currently run 7 plants in 5 gallon pots, and for the next run was planning on 9 plants since I feel I have the room. When you grew them how long did you veg for? Any and all information you can share will be helpful and appreciated. Thanks for your time!


You'll be fine. I had 3 of them in a 5 square foot tent, you have 5 times the space. Your good to go. Enjoy them. Mine were all Sativa leaners too.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 1, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah it was a stupid mistake, I can’t argue with that. Everything is legal so I don’t have to worry about it, thankfully. It wasn’t loaded when I was cleaning it. I had just finished cleaning it, loaded it, put it on safety, set it in my laundry basket, and forgot to put it back in it’s case. Then I went to grab a shirt from my laundry basket so I had clean clothes for work the next day and when I picked up my shirt it fell to the ground and discharged. Things definitely could’ve been a lot worse, just glad to still be breathing. Definitely goes to show though, that one stupid mistake can I have some serious consequences.


damn that is horrible if the safety was on thats fucked ,where u ar on east coast?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 1, 2019)

#SugarRush half dried not trimmed bred by @reallycannarado @cannaradopnw @clearwaterbuds organically cultivated by @oracle_organics @Officialoracle420 #radomunity #cannaradogenetics #oracle_organics #beautiful #medicine #organic #livingsoil #nobottles #craftgrower Lighting 3x #qb288 3x #qb288v2 2x #qb96v2 mostly provided by @horticulturelightinggroup @horticulturelightinggroup2 @hlgcanada and I absolutely love my #diy #led setup. It grows some amazing mugs and I got an above average yield too.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 2, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> damn that is horrible if the safety was on thats fucked ,where u ar on east coast?


FL which has the most lax gun laws besides Texas. So I should be good they didn’t arrest me but they did question me and try and blame it on one of my roommates.The funny thing is all they had to do was look up and they would’ve seen the little plastic casing that holds the slug and the buckshot’s still stuck in the ceiling. Only shitty thing is that when they came in they seen my entire set up, so I’m definitely going to have to lay low and not do anything for a while or hopefully the law that’s coming up for recreational gets passed. Which will allow anyone to grow up to six plants.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 2, 2019)

Damn on another notes my sbs and ssk x doho and a ethos chem og came down today so should get some nug shots soon, wanted to c the fuzzy dried up looked amazing


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 4, 2019)

Yo if anyone wants a pack of Sundae driver F1s, on Rado‘s site he has only two left but I think you can only get one at a time. So if anyone wants SD for $100 a pack instead of the 200 I paid per pack I would jump on it ASAP. I was going to snag one but since I already have two and two of the SD F2s figured I’d let someone else have a chance at getting a pack.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 5, 2019)

Well I just applied for my medical card so within a week or two I should get a notice whether I’m good or not. The dispensary I want to go to actually has a whole bunch of Rado‘s frozen Margy crosses. They got candy Margy, Margy Dog for flower, and Durban Margy shatter. They did have a lot more but it seems like they’ve sold out of it pretty quickly since yesterday, so hopefully my card gets here soon or they keep a nice stock of Rado‘s genetics. So it looks like I know what I’ll be grabbing, I just hope Florida medical holds a candle to California’s. Once my card comes back and I’m able to go get some I’ll let y’all know how they smoke and how good they taste.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 6, 2019)

Nice the one time i stop lurkin. Fuk rado and his bs drops i got me sum slurricane for 110. And my hazeman sour grapes comin tommarow. He needs to redrop the oldies for his loyal customers.


----------



## kgp (Dec 6, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah it was a stupid mistake, I can’t argue with that. Everything is legal so I don’t have to worry about it, thankfully. It wasn’t loaded when I was cleaning it. I had just finished cleaning it, loaded it, put it on safety, set it in my laundry basket, and forgot to put it back in it’s case. Then I went to grab a shirt from my laundry basket so I had clean clothes for work the next day and when I picked up my shirt it fell to the ground and discharged. Things definitely could’ve been a lot worse, just glad to still be breathing. Definitely goes to show though, that one stupid mistake can I have some serious consequences.


Drop safety is a must with any firearm you carry. I carry a wilson combat 1911 and have dropped it once or twice, the thumb safety physically will not let the hammer go. I have also been shot so I know how it feels. I'm glad you are alright. Situations like that definitely make you count your blessings. Hoping for a fast recovery for you.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 6, 2019)

kgp said:


> Drop safety is a must with any firearm you carry. I carry a wilson combat 1911 and have dropped it once or twice, the thumb safety physically will not let the hammer go. I have also been shot so I know how it feels. I'm glad you are alright. Situations like that definitely make you count your blessings. Hoping for a fast recovery for you.


i didnt even know they manufacture them without drop safeties anymore, seems like an outdated practice. Both of my pistols have them.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 6, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Nice the one time i stop lurkin. Fuk rado and his bs drops i got me sum slurricane for 110. And my hazeman sour grapes comin tommarow. He needs to redrop the oldies for his loyal customers.


huh


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 6, 2019)

He's entitled.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 6, 2019)

I ended getting 3 females out of the roasted garlic margy. They're the 3 bigger plants.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 6, 2019)

kgp said:


> Drop safety is a must with any firearm you carry. I carry a wilson combat 1911 and have dropped it once or twice, the thumb safety physically will not let the hammer go. I have also been shot so I know how it feels. I'm glad you are alright. Situations like that definitely make you count your blessings. Hoping for a fast recovery for you.


True I never really carry it around it just sits in its case and only comes out when I clean it. Thankfully I haven’t had to use it on an intruder. I’ll definitely agree with you there, it definitely opened my eyes that things can be a lot worse and I’m thankful that I’m still alive. As far as I’m concerned I’m done with that gun, I’m probably gonna just sell it, not really sure yet. I’ll just stick to my star 45(Spanish military knockoff of the 1911) that you actually have to pull the trigger for it to go off. The only thing keeping me from selling it, is that it’s been in the family for awhile so I might just lock it up in a glass case and forget about it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 6, 2019)

Well hopefully someone on here that really wanted the SD got a pack. I didn’t receive an email or anything I was just lurking through his stock and seen it. I figured I’d let y’all know because some of y’all have definitely helped me out by pointing me in the right direction for seeds I was looking for.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 6, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well hopefully someone on here that really wanted the SD got a pack. I didn’t receive an email or anything I was just lurking through his stock and seen it. I figured I’d let y’all know because some of y’all have definitely helped me out by pointing me in the right direction for seeds I was looking for.


Checked as soon as i saw and they were gone wonder y so cheap? He needs to just do a big drop of them,so everyone can have a chance to buy a single pack, if i was him id drop grape pie at like 200 bux same with sd and then we all win kinda.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 7, 2019)

Here’s the sugar rush trimmed up. Did a smoke test and man is she tasty and potent. Can’t wait for final cure and all. I’ll be posting pics of the rest soon y’all.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 7, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Checked as soon as i saw and they were gone wonder y so cheap? He needs to just do a big drop of them,so everyone can have a chance to buy a single pack, if i was him id drop grape pie at like 200 bux same with sd and then we all win kinda.


I couldn’t tell you maybe old stock that people never paid for so he relisted them. I figured they’d be gone quick that’s why I tried letting everyone know soon as I saw it. I know he restocks really hot items randomly so that’s why I’ve made it a habit of just checking the site once or twice a week. He did drop the grape pie fems a while back at 200 a pack there was only one left so I immediately pulled the trigger. With his gear being so solid and with him becoming so well-known you definitely have to be quick when he does a drop


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 8, 2019)

Yea but like i said its kinda ridiculous i figure he does that so everyone buys his crosses, cause he makes them (gp,sd,fm,bs) so limited .the limitedness of the others mentioned adds that mysteek to them. The grape pie and sundae driver mostly his f1s or f2s are always gone 1st,i get y he operates like that and its smart, but its kinda a let down to strain hunters and peeps who want to breed with it. Anything u cross with grape pie is dusted, the gelatti bx f2 look on par with the grape pie so i know what im saving for hopefully his site dont break next drop, the only straim im surprised is still up is the sd bx, now why cant he do that for biscotti sundae? Or sundae driver. Im done rambling


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 8, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Here’s the sugar rush trimmed up. Did a smoke test and man is she tasty and potent. Can’t wait for final cure and all. I’ll be posting pics of the rest soon y’all. View attachment 4433103View attachment 4433105View attachment 4433106View attachment 4433107


Very nice ur shit looks good this maybe the frostiest bud on this thread...


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 8, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Very nice ur shit looks good this maybe the frostiest bud on this thread...


sskxdoho kush Dom pheno


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 8, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> View attachment 4433456sskxdoho kush Dom pheno


sugarberry budlet still drying this just a tiny one getting some funk from this strong earthy grape almost like chem but a deeper funk almost skunky ahhh yea guys.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 8, 2019)

Fuzzy Pie going into cure a bit. Better picture later. ‍


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 8, 2019)

Damn shit looks good dunno bout u but trimmin the sbs is rather annoying my scicors keep getting stuck when im trimming just 2 buds have to keep cleaning them to trim it proper, the yeild was rather low so next time ill train more, the ssk will get one more go and she grows very easy and uniform.So not much needed on that one. Hi chews entering week 2. Will get a pic up soon of the other kush phenos. Which i wont be able to tell terpwise what these will cure into.but def reminds me of my dark ghost train by rd which is also on its last go.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 9, 2019)

A single pack of nila wafer randomly popped up on rado site last night. Had to grab it.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Dec 9, 2019)

Id grab it too but i dunno about its potency.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 9, 2019)

Should I get the sundae driver bx? I have a banana sundae going on week 8 and it looks awesome can't wait to try it.


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 9, 2019)

Just got all of the weak phenos weeded out and kept all the girls that I feel was best. Still kinda crowded in there and I know once I flip its gonna get thick, quick. I plan on flipping either tonight or tomorrow. I had a ballast go out, gonna look thru storage and see if I got one put back, if not I'll be waiting on a shipment. Some really nice phenos so far and these girls are much bigger than the pics make them appear to be.

The pics dont do any justice whatsoever... I went thru each and every one of them and LST'd them. I have limited headspace so I need to flip them asap! Getting the drip irrigation installed today.

This room is made up of about 80-85%ish Cannarado genetics. Getting ready to start the show and bring out the frost factor...


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 9, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Should I get the sundae driver bx? I have a banana sundae going on week 8 and it looks awesome can't wait to try it.


If you like Sundae Driver, I would definitely give it a shot. I am running cookie dough Sundae (Sundae Driver x Forum Cookies), some really nice phenos in veg for sure.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 9, 2019)

I have a bunch of cannarado stuff I plan to run. So far I just have some sundae strudel in veg. Curious to run some biscotti crosses, but I don’t want to run any regs at the moment


----------



## Monster Man (Dec 9, 2019)

Has anyone ever had problems with GLO Seed bank? I made an order last Tuesday and asked about shipping on Friday. I haven't recieved any emails from them at all. This was my first order and was hoping it would not be my last.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 9, 2019)

Monster Man said:


> Has anyone ever had problems with GLO Seed bank? I made an order last Tuesday and asked about shipping on Friday. I haven't recieved any emails from them at all. This was my first order and was hoping it would not be my last.


Did you check your spam folder?


----------



## Monster Man (Dec 9, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> Did you check your spam folder?


Yes I have been checking my email often every day.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 9, 2019)

Monster Man said:


> Has anyone ever had problems with GLO Seed bank? I made an order last Tuesday and asked about shipping on Friday. I haven't recieved any emails from them at all. This was my first order and was hoping it would not be my last.


Did you pay cash or card? I’ve only paid with card and had zero issues


----------



## Monster Man (Dec 9, 2019)

Pizzapunkk said:


> Did you pay cash or card? I’ve only paid with card and had zero issues


Card. Do they ship with tracking? After you pay do they email you or is it just pay and pray you get your purchase?


----------



## nc208 (Dec 9, 2019)

Monster Man said:


> Card. Do they ship with tracking? After you pay do they email you or is it just pay and pray you get your purchase?


You get tracking. They posted on their IG someone was sick this past week and shipping is behind, add in black friday deals and they are probably just backlogged.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 9, 2019)

Monster Man said:


> Yes I have been checking my email often every day.


i placed an order for black friday with the cash option. I never got a confirmation email so i never sent my cash...i emailed them asking about the lack of confirmation and never got a response....im not sending an envelope of money to someone who cant respond to en email and order in over a week


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 10, 2019)

Grape Gelee - day 30


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 10, 2019)

Monster Man said:


> Has anyone ever had problems with GLO Seed bank? I made an order last Tuesday and asked about shipping on Friday. I haven't recieved any emails from them at all. This was my first order and was hoping it would not be my last.


Bro please refer to the glo thread unless ur posting rado deal from glo its hit or miss good luck or read our reviews on this thread about a month ago


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi chews looking like all males except 1... Damn do i make f2s or keep truckin? Def got my choice of males


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 10, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Hi chews looking like all males except 1... Damn do i make f2s or keep truckin? Def got my choice of males


Keep truckin’


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 10, 2019)

After @Nate Dogg mentioned how Rado does random drops on his site I started checking once and a while. Thank you again. That zippin zawtz was up, after some quick debate I pulled the trigger. Figure with how quick it goes it's gotta be special. It would be great to get confirmation of the lineage though. I read zkittlez x Albert Walker? 

It was tough though cause I was thinking about getting a couple other packs at Glo. Fingers crossed they're still there down the road.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 10, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> After @Nate Dogg mentioned how Rado does random drops on his site I started checking once and a while. Thank you again. That zippin zawtz was up, after some quick debate I pulled the trigger. Figure with how quick it goes it's gotta be special. It would be great to get confirmation of the lineage though. I read zkittlez x Albert Walker?
> 
> It was tough though cause I was thinking about getting a couple other packs at Glo. Fingers crossed they're still there down the road.


if youre really curious about the genetics, email rado or comment/dm on instagram he is great about responding


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 11, 2019)

I got my drip irrigation hooked up tonight, thank god... Hoping to flip them Thursday and then the countdown begins. I absolutely can not wait to start seeing some flowers and sharing with y'all these awesome Cannarado genetics.

I have never ran coco before, but to my understanding one of the reasons you get such better yields, faster growth, etc with it is due to being able to give your plants more frequent feedings/watering multiple times per day. I am I'm promix (3 gallon containers) but my plants roots have totally filled out those grow bags and they drink small feeding pretty much instantly. So I'm gonna experiment this time and instead of one feeding per day I am going to do smaller more frequent/multiple feedings per day and see if it makes a difference. What do y'all think about it? Think it will make a difference?

I had a ballast go out which has delayed me from flipping to flower or they would already be going at it lol. Thursday supposed to get my ballast and bud blood and then the show will begin...


I dont think I mentioned what all I was running, here is what's in the room....

*From Cannarado....
-Terp Town
-7 sins
-Herb
-Birthday Blues
-Cookie Dough Sundae
-Bundy

Greenpoint...
-Purple Outlaw
-Purple Badlands
-Golden Nugget
-Texas Butter

Hazeman...
-Mikado

DVG...
-Humble Pie*

Seems like I am leaving a couple out, probably am lol... I have a huge variety going honestly. May have to end up culling a couple to make room once flowering kicks off good.


----------



## mjw42 (Dec 11, 2019)

Dude that's a hella grow


----------



## kgp (Dec 11, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> I got my drip irrigation hooked up tonight, thank god... Hoping to flip them Thursday and then the countdown begins. I absolutely can not wait to start seeing some flowers and sharing with y'all these awesome Cannarado genetics.
> 
> I have never ran coco before, but to my understanding one of the reasons you get such better yields, faster growth, etc with it is due to being able to give your plants more frequent feedings/watering multiple times per day. I am I'm promix (3 gallon containers) but my plants roots have totally filled out those grow bags and they drink small feeding pretty much instantly. So I'm gonna experiment this time and instead of one feeding per day I am going to do smaller more frequent/multiple feedings per day and see if it makes a difference. What do y'all think about it? Think it will make a difference?
> 
> ...


They look thirsty AF


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 11, 2019)

kgp said:


> They look thirsty AF


They are, or "were"... was supposed to water them yesterday morning and wanted to wait till I got the drip system hooked up lastnight to test it. They look perfect now, will get new photos later.


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 11, 2019)

kgp said:


> They look thirsty AF


My last grow had days like that too... this one so far is going much better than that one, and this is how it turned out for me... The main issue on the last grow was they stretched too much. Still turned out nice


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 11, 2019)

*Sorry for all the pics... Just so fucking excited to flower my next run and find some more keepers. Good things come out of these holes beneath the ground in good Ole Kentucky.*


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 11, 2019)

@psychadelibud coco is good for multifeeding because it doesn't hold onto nutrients like peat moss does. I could be wrong but I think it also holds more oxygen. If you multi feed with peat moss you might get salt buildup and run into root rot issues with the medium being constantly wet. I would make sure to aim for a good amount of runoff every day to leach any excess salts. Drip clean might help.


----------



## bubbahaze (Dec 11, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> View attachment 4435295View attachment 4435296View attachment 4435297View attachment 4435298View attachment 4435299View attachment 4435300View attachment 4435302View attachment 4435303View attachment 4435304
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Skunk you had did it work out for you, was it the RKS


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 11, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> @psychadelibud coco is good for multifeeding because it doesn't hold onto nutrients like peat moss does. I could be wrong but I think it also holds more oxygen. If you multi feed with peat moss you might get salt buildup and run into root rot issues with the medium being constantly wet. I would make sure to aim for a good amount of runoff every day to leach any excess salts. Drip clean might help.


Speaking of drip clean, have you or anyone else reading this used clear x from botanicare? I had some salt build up issues a couple runs ago because I tried different nutrients. I’m trying them again, but I’m flushing with clear x once a week and hoping I have no issues. With my old nutes I didn’t have to use clear x until the end and didn’t have issues. Sorry for being in the wrong part of the forum btw


----------



## silverhazefiend (Dec 11, 2019)

My 3 herb about to finish and the sfv x driver is looking real nice .. maybe I’ll get pics up later if I’m not too tired


----------



## topshelfgeez (Dec 12, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> My 3 herb about to finish and the sfv x driver is looking real nice .. maybe I’ll get pics up later if I’m not too tired


How's the stretch on the herb? I got one in a solo cup, any tips?
Would love to see some pics!


----------



## quiescent (Dec 12, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> @psychadelibudIf you multi feed with peat moss you might get salt buildup and run into root rot issues with the medium being constantly wet.


Been running blumats for years in peat, soil is always very moist and never had any root rot.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Dec 12, 2019)

topshelfgeez said:


> How's the stretch on the herb? I got one in a solo cup, any tips?
> Would love to see some pics!


looks pheno dependent I have a shorter medium and a taller one ..one has a typical cake look and some look like punch

I really like the smells it’s like those dole fruit cocktail cups smells edible


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 12, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Been running blumats for years in peat, soil is always very moist and never had any root rot.


Good to know. I've heard great things about blumats. Do you run fertilizer through them?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Very nice ur shit looks good this maybe the frostiest bud on this thread...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> I got my drip irrigation hooked up tonight, thank god... Hoping to flip them Thursday and then the countdown begins. I absolutely can not wait to start seeing some flowers and sharing with y'all these awesome Cannarado genetics.
> 
> I have never ran coco before, but to my understanding one of the reasons you get such better yields, faster growth, etc with it is due to being able to give your plants more frequent feedings/watering multiple times per day. I am I'm promix (3 gallon containers) but my plants roots have totally filled out those grow bags and they drink small feeding pretty much instantly. So I'm gonna experiment this time and instead of one feeding per day I am going to do smaller more frequent/multiple feedings per day and see if it makes a difference. What do y'all think about it? Think it will make a difference?
> 
> ...


I wanted to run herb so bad. Can’t wait to watch this grow


----------



## Coloradoclear (Dec 12, 2019)

Sundae strudel starting to get frosty!!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2019)

Vineyard Select looking great and smelling even better. Nice and potent smoke too. Hays off to Rado as always.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Dec 12, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I wanted to run herb so bad. Can’t wait to watch this grow


I got you tonight I neglected the plants themselves so I think one looks a little rough but the nugs are still a1 

Off topic but some plants I keep pretty for pics but I feel weird taking a plant when it’s still green .. I’ve seen some beautiful grows green till the end I guess the plant is happier that way


----------



## quiescent (Dec 12, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Good to know. I've heard great things about blumats. Do you run fertilizer through them?


I have, in coco, your recommendation for drip clean was spot on. I generally do organics and top dress or top feed teas by hand in conjunction.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 13, 2019)

3 roasted garlic margy about 1 week flower. Bottom plant is bodega bubblegum. I got 2 healthy normal looking girls and one healthy mutant that looks rough but running fine.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 14, 2019)

Anyone else score any of the grape mac drop? I grabbed the bacio, and the gushers.


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 14, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Anyone else score any of the grape mac drop? I grabbed the bacio, and the gushers.


I just grabbed a pack of the grapes and guava. What is the grape mac? I can post results once I get to that point...


----------



## nc208 (Dec 14, 2019)

Mim Towls said:


> I just grabbed a pack of the grapes and guava. What is the grape mac? I can post results once I get to that point...


Grape pie bx x Mac.


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 14, 2019)

Cool, I wasn't sure but I had to grab a pack. It will be my first go with Cannarado but from the look and sound of things, I won't be disappointed. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 14, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Anyone else score any of the grape mac drop? I grabbed the bacio, and the gushers.





Mim Towls said:


> Cool, I wasn't sure but I had to grab a pack. It will be my first go with Cannarado but from the look and sound of things, I won't be disappointed. Thanks for the info!


Where’d you grab them from?


----------



## nc208 (Dec 14, 2019)

Seedsherenow was the only seed bank to get a limited drop in for sale, they went up last night for the digital cup they were having for the emerald cup. Most went super fast. Only other place to get this drop is at the emerald cup Rado said.


ChronicWonders. said:


> Where’d you grab them from?


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 14, 2019)

Does anyone with rado accept paypal as payment?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 14, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Anyone else score any of the grape mac drop? I grabbed the bacio, and the gushers.


Yeah I seen that email but it said it wasn’t dropping until tomorrow? Unless he sent them out to other sites. I’ll probably wait until tomorrow when they drop on his site because in the email they said with any grape Mac orders will receive a free pack of Grape Mac f2.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 14, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah I seen that email but it said it wasn’t dropping until tomorrow? Unless he sent them out to other sites. I’ll probably wait until tomorrow when they drop on his site because in the email they said with any grape Mac orders will receive a free pack of Grape Mac f2.


SHN had there drop last night. Was pretty easy getting both of what I wanted. They also come with the Grape Mac F2s, they were only place that was listed that would have some available online. I got an email from Rado today saying his site is gonna have some up tomorrow too, it says limited so no idea how much he will put up. SHN only had like 10 packs of each and the bacio and gushers went very quick. 
If it's anything like the biscotti Sundae drop I'm gonna say Good Luck.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 14, 2019)

nc208 said:


> SHN had there drop last night. Was pretty easy getting both of what I wanted. They also come with the Grape Mac F2s, they were only place that was listed that would have some available online. I got an email from Rado today saying his site is gonna have some up tomorrow too, it says limited so no idea how much he will put up. SHN only had like 10 packs of each and the bacio and gushers went very quick.
> If it's anything like the biscotti Sundae drop I'm gonna say Good Luck.


True that, I’ll have my finger on the trigger ready for the gushers cross. If not I might just settle for the guava or bacio. If those are all sold out I might just snag some fems from Clearwater genetics


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 14, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> After @Nate Dogg mentioned how Rado does random drops on his site I started checking once and a while. Thank you again. That zippin zawtz was up, after some quick debate I pulled the trigger. Figure with how quick it goes it's gotta be special. It would be great to get confirmation of the lineage though. I read zkittlez x Albert Walker?
> 
> It was tough though cause I was thinking about getting a couple other packs at Glo. Fingers crossed they're still there down the road.


Hell yeah, glad you were able to get your hands on them. Hopefully you find a nice killer lady out of them. I have to go to work early so I’m usually home pretty early, so when I’m bored I’ll just browse through different seed banks to see if they restocked anything I was extremely interested in. It’s definitely worked out in my favor a couple of times.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 14, 2019)

Peanutbutter Biscotti Sundae I am definitely loving this one. Smoke is exotic and unique. Super good.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 14, 2019)

I want the garlotti cross, honestly what the fuss with th e gusher and other exotic crosses arent those all from sherbinski. Like do we know these are good hybrids. A grape pie bx wouldve been sweet


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 14, 2019)

What is macrib anyone hava a clue


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 15, 2019)

Damn logged in almost shit when i saw all the options, thank god they were sold out cause i wanted like 10 packs


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 15, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> What is macrib anyone hava a clue


Nah, I was trying to figure that out myself I know it’s one of caps crosses I just don’t know what it is. Honestly I’m interested in the gushers because I’m more of a taste kind of guy. I love that berry/candy type of taste, but I will admit I do love the taste of OG more. Also I wanted the gushers cross because I got the fresh biscotti as well, so hopefully the Grape Mac adds some more grape like terps to the Gushers. If worse comes to worse I might just snag 2 packs from Pheno addicts that uses Pebble Tree as the male or even get some FPOG f4’s to hit one of the Grape Pie fems. That’ll be a project later on down the line and that’s if I find a GP pheno I like out of the one pack I have. To be honest Gushers, Runtz, Gelatti, etc could very well just be overhyped strains but since I’m on the East Coast I can’t figure out if they are worth the hype or not unless I try to find out myself. No gushers and biscotti are from a dude that Used to work for connected, Gelatti was made by powerzup, and Bacio, guava, and all the other gelato phenotypes were made by Sherbinski. Also the dude that created these when he was at connected said Gushers and Biscotti are sisters and the genetics are Gelato 41 x MB15 not TK or SoFLOG, and I absolutely love Motorbreath 15 definitely in my top five as far as flavor goes.


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 15, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> I want the garlotti cross, honestly what the fuss with th e gusher and other exotic crosses arent those all from sherbinski. Like do we know these are good hybrids. A grape pie bx wouldve been sweet


I am really big on gelato, prob one of my fav strains, so any cross with gelato always grabs my attention. look how dank ice cream cake is. that was with the 33 and i personally think the 25 and the 41 are better than the 33. i guess we will have to see here whether the 25 or the 41 has better progeny. I grabbed the 41 cross, sounds so proper.


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 15, 2019)

Day 2 of 12/12... Finally getting on with the show. Gonna hit the ones that's dried out enough tonight with Bud Blood and the rest as they dry. Trying to keep the "lights on/off" temps synchronized the best I can to help prevent a whole lot of stretching.

Had 2 out of 4 ballasts blow out when the lights kicked on lastnight, had already replaced a different one a few days ago. That set me back another $200... and I had purchased all new bulbs a couple weeks ago and several other things... 


Last photo I posted someone had mentioned they looked thirsty as fuck lol, they were.  Guess that was a bad photo to throw out there and the HPS lighting always throws things off. I will say that I have 5 plants out of 32 (3 severely) that are pretty badly overwatered, the root mass had not developed on those particular ones as much as all of the rest and i gave them them the same amount of water as the rest of them... big mistake. I'm using my drip system currently selectively, checking all plants before I flip the drippers on and removing the spikes from the girls that are still holding water. Within a couple of weeks of flower, the root systems by then will be fully established and thick, they will all be equally thirsty and will be able to be quenched at the exact same time, everyday. So for now it's a little complicated.

I will say that I truly believe it was meant for the 5 that got over watered, to be in the condition they are in. My room is absolutely packed to the max and over vegged as usual. By removing those 5 I will be able to make more room for the rest to spread out, more air flow, more even light distribution, more focus on all the other plants which in the end we all know, will increase the final outcome of the product quality and yield. I have not pulled the trigger and removed them yet, was going to give them a chance to recover but might only keep the 2 that looks the best. The sad part is, 2 of them are the only Birthday Blues that I have, so will probably definitely keep those 2. I cannot stress enough, always be careful watering in peat/soiless medium. It is a bitch to get them to recover and dry out, takes an eternity to see progress. One of my best looking Cookie Dough Sundays are also over watered but not too bad. Looks like it will dry out within a couple of days.

I started out with around 80 plants, ended up with around 60 or a little over females (very good F to M ratio), from there I got down to keeping 32 females by selecting the best phenos and structures. You dont realize how hard it was for me to kill off the ones I did, every time it comes to culling and thinning out plants you're always thinking (well what if it's a keeper? An all out elite unique pheno). That's why I'm gonna hate to cut out even more, that got over watered. Even if I kill all 5, that's gonna leave me with more than enough plants.

Long ass rant, forgive me for such depth. I am a very detailed, deep person in general. Anyway, heres what they looked like this morning about 15 seconds after lights out. Some are scooted out of their locations to make room to walk thru so it looks a little off but they are healthy and green.





Heres 2 of the over watered ones, they don't look as bad as they do beneath the HPS. Never diagnose plant symptoms or issues beneath a HPS!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 15, 2019)

How does the gelato you like smell? I bought some in Denver few months back and it was good stuff but mine did not have anything noteworthy as far as smell. Funky in an OGK skunk kind of way and gas. Nothing that really stood out though as far as top shelf goes. There seem to be a lot of cuts so I am curious.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 15, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> How does the gelato you like smell? I bought some in Denver few months back and it was good stuff but mine did not have anything noteworthy as far as smell. Funky in an OGK skunk kind of way and gas. Nothing that really stood out though as far as top shelf goes. There seem to be a lot of cuts so I am curious.


Love ur glo post


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 15, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nah, I was trying to figure that out myself I know it’s one of caps crosses I just don’t know what it is. Honestly I’m interested in the gushers because I’m more of a taste kind of guy. I love that berry/candy type of taste, but I will admit I do love the taste of OG more. Also I wanted the gushers cross because I got the fresh biscotti as well, so hopefully the Grape Mac adds some more grape like terps to the Gushers. If worse comes to worse I might just snag 2 packs from Pheno addicts that uses Pebble Tree as the male or even get some FPOG f4’s to hit one of the Grape Pie fems. That’ll be a project later on down the line and that’s if I find a GP pheno I like out of the one pack I have. To be honest Gushers, Runtz, Gelatti, etc could very well just be overhyped strains but since I’m on the East Coast I can’t figure out if they are worth the hype or not unless I try to find out myself. No gushers and biscotti are from a dude that Used to work for connected, Gelatti was made by powerzup, and Bacio, guava, and all the other gelato phenotypes were made by Sherbinski. Also the dude that created these when he was at connected said Gushers and Biscotti are sisters and the genetics are Gelato 41 x MB15 not TK or SoFLOG, and I absolutely love Motorbreath 15 definitely in my top five as far as flavor goes.


Bro i hope u start ur projects to ill test sum beans, i was thinkin the gelato 41 cross to does sound good but im basically getting some for the grape mac freebies wish i could afford 2 packs


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 15, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> How does the gelato you like smell? I bought some in Denver few months back and it was good stuff but mine did not have anything noteworthy as far as smell. Funky in an OGK skunk kind of way and gas. Nothing that really stood out though as far as top shelf goes. There seem to be a lot of cuts so I am curious.


I feel like the 33 has more of a deep dank skunk smell,more gas, with some sherb funk, the 25 has the fruity sweet sherb component, with less gas, and the 41 has the minty sherbert cookie thing. not everything i have gotten has always been verified cookie fam sales though, so who really knows. always terpy as shit though.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 15, 2019)

Okay awesome info. Exactly what I needed. Sounds like 25 is what I need to hunt for. 33 is what I had in Denver if I remember right. Was dank for sure just not unique.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 15, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Okay awesome info. Exactly what I needed. Sounds like 25 is what I need to hunt for. 33 is what I had in Denver if I remember right. Was dank for sure just not unique.


Me personally from the gelato cuts I’ve tried 41 had more of a gassy OG Kush taste to it but a little bit more earthy and kind of like a coffee taste to it. The fudge ripples(41 x JFG) fems I ran from WY East farms were absolutely amazing some of the best tasting herb I’ve ever had let alone grown. They still had that creamy berry gelato funk, but the jet fuel gelato added a lot more lemon gassy OG funk that blended just perfectly. I still have one pack of those left and I’m not planning on popping those until everything‘s good and I’ll be able to clone them and make sure I’ll be able to keep the best pheno’s for a long time. Most of them were pretty similar like an even mix of Gelato and Jet Fuel but one grew heavily gelato dom, as far as structure, bag appeal, and terps. One of them grew super cookie dominant but yielded 10 times better than any cookie cut and smelled/tasted like cookies dipped in lemon juice and jet fuel. I didn’t cut any clones off of her assuming she was going to yield just like the forum cut or any other cookie cut for that matter, but you know what they say about assuming. I just pray that I find a pheno close to that one because she checked all the boxes. I haven’t gotten to try the 25 cut but out of the 33, 41, and 45 the 41 was definitely my favorite and I absolutely love OG. The first picture is the cookie dominant FR, and the second picture was the straight gelato dominant FR. These are the last two nuggets that I have the smaller one is from the more gelato dominant cut and the bigger nugget was from them were cookie dominant cut. They’ve been caring for almost 2 to 3 months end it just smells absolutely amazing come up and taste absolutely amazing all the way down to the roach. Super frosty, very colorful, and in my opinion is an awesome strain to smoke for pain or if you just wanna relax, chill, play some video games but not knock you out.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 15, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Day 2 of 12/12... Finally getting on with the show. Gonna hit the ones that's dried out enough tonight with Bud Blood and the rest as they dry. Trying to keep the "lights on/off" temps synchronized the best I can to help prevent a whole lot of stretching.
> 
> Had 2 out of 4 ballasts blow out when the lights kicked on lastnight, had already replaced a different one a few days ago. That set me back another $200... and I had purchased all new bulbs a couple weeks ago and several other things...
> 
> ...


Ain’t nothing wrong with being too thorough man, you never know someone might run into the same problems you ran into and your information may be able to help them. I hope you find some killer ladies out them


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 15, 2019)

So I assume 41 x Grape Mac would probably have the same effects but add some more lemon and grape terps to it. Not to mention the Grape Mac will probably add ridiculous amounts of frost, and she’ll probably be a concentrate maker’s wet dream.


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 15, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> I am really big on gelato, prob one of my fav strains, so any cross with gelato always grabs my attention. look how dank ice cream cake is. that was with the 33 and i personally think the 25 and the 41 are better than the 33. i guess we will have to see here whether the 25 or the 41 has better progeny. I grabbed the 41 cross, sounds so proper.


Sorry if this is a stupid question, but are any of those the guava ? I'm trying to understand the phenos/numbers.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 15, 2019)

Mim Towls said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but are any of those the guava ? I'm trying to understand the phenos/numbers.


In my opinion when it comes to growing there’s no such thing as a stupid question, that’s what I love about growing no matter how much you know you can always learn something new. Honestly I don’t know, Sherbinski hasn’t said which number is guava and açai. The only ones that he’s really giving out info on is 25 a.k.a. Barry Bonds, 33 a.k.a. Larry bird, 41 a.k.a. Bacio, and 45 a.k.a. Mochi as far as I know.


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 15, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Ain’t nothing wrong with being too thorough man, you never know someone might run into the same problems you ran into and your information may be able to help them. I hope you find some killer ladies out them


Agree... but some folks complain about the "length of the post"  .. Imo it is a good thing to be in depth about things, gives you a better feel of the real situation and doesn't leave key information out in the dark. And everytime I have ever had anyone complain, it's like hey... wth? If you don't want to read it, don't read it lol... skip it. Easy peasy.

Those buds look nice that you posted earlier. I bet they smell delicious!


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 15, 2019)

Haha seen they had the blueberry biscotti sundae up on the site, figured I'd grab that at the least but got lucky and got a pack of Carnival candy. Lucky af. Hope everyone got what they were after


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 15, 2019)

I got the garlic and grapes i wanted... but the real prize is the freebies


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 15, 2019)

All of them are gone I got wrapped up watching the Buffalo Bills game*facepalm*. The email does say any order comes with a free five pack of Grape Mac so I’m just gonna scoop two packs of Sour Apple Biscotti Sundae. Maybe I can find a nice stud out of those freebies to hit a fresh biscotti with.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 15, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> All of them are gone I got wrapped up watching the Buffalo Bills game*facepalm*


Looks like they're gonna do a restock soon according to IG. Didn't say a time other than soon. I was surprised how quick it all went! Reminded me of wifi or top dawg drops on thcfarmer


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 15, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Looks like they're gonna do a restock soon according to IG. Didn't say a time other than soon. I was surprised how quick it all went! Reminded me of wifi or top dawg drops on thcfarmer


True, I do really want the sour apple biscotti Sundae, but I do really want the Carnival Candy hmm decisions, decisions. Yeah the fudge ripple is extremely tasty, it’s a perfect mix of that creamy berry gelato funk and that jet fuel OG goodness.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 15, 2019)

Yeah I seen the post he just said mid week so it looks like I’m going to have to keep my eyes on the website like an Eagle. If not I’m just going to have to settle for the sour apple biscotti sundae and I’m really not complaining. That’s a decent trade off.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 15, 2019)

Not sure how anybody gets a connection...been sitting twiddling my thumbs for 3 1/2 hours...page just trying to load.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 15, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Not sure how anybody gets a connection...been sitting twiddling my thumbs for 3 1/2 hours...page just trying to load.


It crashed on me a couple times but I was way too late to even think about being able to snag a pack. I’m watching the Bills game and forgot.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 15, 2019)

It won’t even load for me to be able to crash. Was on the site early and get kicked off. Now site won’t load for 3 hours.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Dec 15, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> It won’t even load for me to be able to crash. Was on the site early and get kicked off. Now site won’t load for 3 hours.


Same exact thing for me. New site design looks good, but still behaving for me like the old site did the last couple of new drops.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 15, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> All of them are gone I got wrapped up watching the Buffalo Bills game*facepalm*. The email does say any order comes with a free five pack of Grape Mac so I’m just gonna scoop two packs of Sour Apple Biscotti Sundae. Maybe I can find a nice stud out of those freebies to hit a fresh biscotti with.


Is it any cross from his site? I thought it was only the grape mac crosses which come with the f2s.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 15, 2019)

Its only grape mac packs lol but i would wait on those im sure hell have more,probly better ones i was on at 730 est no problems i honestly dont think he had a lot ycause i tried at 733 to checkout creamy and cc and both were gone so i scrambled to get gandg

My


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 15, 2019)

Biscotti packs get fm i thought bro?


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 15, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Biscotti packs get fm i thought bro?


Yea, as far as I know they're still giving FM for those freebies.

Might have to set up some trades, I already have two goji margy and four more packs incoming, yet to be determined.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 15, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Yea, as far as I know they're still giving FM for those freebies.
> 
> Might have to set up some trades, I already have two goji margy and four more packs incoming, yet to be determined.


I’d be interested in trading a Durban margy possibly


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm about to pop these tonight! Nilla wafers! Biggest beans I've ever seen no lie. Also did some Sugar Cane from IHG.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 16, 2019)

Oh forgot to mention they gave me 8 in a pack of 6 so I was pleasantly surprised. Got them from GLO


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 16, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Oh forgot to mention they gave me 8 in a pack of 6 so I was pleasantly surprised. Got them from GLO


I ordered some Peanut Sundae and Single Scoop for $73 shipped. Supposed to be 6 a pack, but I got 9 a pack!! Gonna run these after Watermelon Zkittlez and Watermelon Zkittlez x Forbidden Fruit from purple city genetics


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 16, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Is it any cross from his site? I thought it was only the grape mac crosses which come with the f2s.


I think it said any order but I’m just hoping I’m quick enough on the trigger for the limited restock


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 16, 2019)

“ In Typical Cannarado fashion, every order will receive a free 5 pack of Grape Mac F2.”That’s what the email said so I assume it’s for every order not just one’s for the limited Grape Mac crosses probably for the holidays I may be wrong though.


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 16, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> In my opinion when it comes to growing there’s no such thing as a stupid question, that’s what I love about growing no matter how much you know you can always learn something new. Honestly I don’t know, Sherbinski hasn’t said which number is guava and açai. The only ones that he’s really giving out info on is 25 a.k.a. Barry Bonds, 33 a.k.a. Larry bird, 41 a.k.a. Bacio, and 45 a.k.a. Mochi as far as I know.


Hey thanks a ton, that was exactly what I was wondering about! I appreciate it. I didn't realize how fast this gear went!! I am finally venturing away from some of the other "breeders/chuckers" and decided to check out the cannarado gear. I was in and out of the site two nights ago browsing stock and had no idea I wouldn't be able to get back in again! haha. Crazy stuff. 

I picked up the presale grapes/guava from SHN but I don't think they were offering any extra packs with the order.... Either way I'm stoked to give it a run and feel like I made a good decision when I did.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 16, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> “ In Typical Cannarado fashion, every order will receive a free 5 pack of Grape Mac F2.”That’s what the email said so I assume it’s for every order not just one’s for the limited Grape Mac crosses probably for the holidays I may be wrong though.


Yea just shoot em a email let us know


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 16, 2019)

Mim Towls said:


> Hey thanks a ton, that was exactly what I was wondering about! I appreciate it. I didn't realize how fast this gear went!! I am finally venturing away from some of the other "breeders/chuckers" and decided to check out the cannarado gear. I was in and out of the site two nights ago browsing stock and had no idea I wouldn't be able to get back in again! haha. Crazy stuff.
> 
> I picked up the presale grapes/guava from SHN but I don't think they were offering any extra packs with the order.... Either way I'm stoked to give it a run and feel like I made a good decision when I did.


You should get the grapemacf2s, who were the chucks u were using prior. I was a ilgm and barneys farm/rare dankness fan a yr or so ago until i found instagram and a local told me about rado. Big difference, im gonna try some in house slurricane very soon to see how they measure up to rado. I dunno about u guys but its hard to look elsewhere when he constantly has new drops of true elite genetics, and since he knows cap u know he got the real deal mac stud.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 16, 2019)

Mim Towls said:


> Hey thanks a ton, that was exactly what I was wondering about! I appreciate it. I didn't realize how fast this gear went!! I am finally venturing away from some of the other "breeders/chuckers" and decided to check out the cannarado gear. I was in and out of the site two nights ago browsing stock and had no idea I wouldn't be able to get back in again! haha. Crazy stuff.
> 
> I picked up the presale grapes/guava from SHN but I don't think they were offering any extra packs with the order.... Either way I'm stoked to give it a run and feel like I made a good decision when I did.


You definitely did make a great decision, I feel like Rado’s definitely one of the best breeders in the game not to mention their customer service is always On point. Not to mention his freebies are 10 times better then what you can buy from most of breeders. No problem man, hope you find an absolutely stunning lady.


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 16, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> You should get the grapemacf2s, who were the chucks u were using prior. I was a ilgm and barneys farm/rare dankness fan a yr or so ago until i found instagram and a local told me about rado. Big difference, im gonna try some in house slurricane very soon to see how they measure up to rado. I dunno about u guys but its hard to look elsewhere when he constantly has new drops of true elite genetics, and since he knows cap u know he got the real deal mac stud.


Man I'm pumped! I've ran and had good success with Rare Dank (dank commander), Crockett, Humboldt, Mosca and Dirty Water Organics. This summer a buddy of mine got me all hyped up to get in on the Tina drop from exotic and I did good with the Jet-A. I spent about 1,200 more dollars on exotic gear thinking it would all be the same caliber and got a bunch of bunks. So now I find myself here with a pre-order of Rado gear feeling like I've made the right decision. Don't get me wrong, I found some real gems in exotic gear, but with my limited space, and not being filthy rich, it is too expensive to keep testing these quick crosses.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 16, 2019)

Mim Towls said:


> Man I'm pumped! I've ran and had good success with Rare Dank (dank commander), Crockett, Humboldt, Mosca and Dirty Water Organics. This summer a buddy of mine got me all hyped up to get in on the Tina drop from exotic and I did good with the Jet-A. I spent about 1,200 more dollars on exotic gear thinking it would all be the same caliber and got a bunch of bunks. So now I find myself here with a pre-order of Rado gear feeling like I've made the right decision. Don't get me wrong, I found some real gems in exotic gear, but with my limited space, and not being filthy rich, it is too expensive to keep testing these quick crosses.


True that, you should find some lovely ladies out of the grapes and guava. The guava gelato should bring some exotic Terps along with the Grape Mac, while the Grape Mac should add a lot of frost, and better yield. I definitely think you’re in for a real treat. I’m just patiently waiting for the restock and hoping and I got a quick enough trigger finger so I can get the carnival candy.


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 16, 2019)

Mim Towls said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but are any of those the guava ? I'm trying to understand the phenos/numbers.


25 is the guava pretty sure


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 16, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> You should get the grapemacf2s, who were the chucks u were using prior. I was a ilgm and barneys farm/rare dankness fan a yr or so ago until i found instagram and a local told me about rado. Big difference, im gonna try some in house slurricane very soon to see how they measure up to rado. I dunno about u guys but its hard to look elsewhere when he constantly has new drops of true elite genetics, and since he knows cap u know he got the real deal mac stud.


Is it the original Slurricane, the IX, or Archives version. I was looking through the archives thread and out of all the people that got the F1s it only seemed like one person found a pheno that could even hold a candle to IHG’s slurricane. All of the rest looked OK but people were saying that they had a slight GMO kind of funk to it and some of them even looked like straight boof. It was 90% of the people saying that too, I even kind of got into an argument with some dude about it because he was throwing a hissy fit that there’s no Chem in it’s genetics but if it doesn’t why are so many people finding Chem dom pheno’s?


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 16, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Oh forgot to mention they gave me 8 in a pack of 6 so I was pleasantly surprised. Got them from GLO


Rado usually does. the packs actually say 6+ seeds. ive had "6" packs wih 9 viable beans before lol.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 16, 2019)

Vineyard Select shake/larf joint tasty as hell. Has anyone ran strawberry x grape pie pie or sticky sundae or birthday s1 ?? Like some info or a smoke report please ..??? I’m trying to decide what to run next. I do have a decent selection of rado genetics to choose from. I unfortunately didn’t make it through to his site in time.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 16, 2019)

Anyone have any older rado genetics beans or lil ones they would care to share?? Thought this would be a great place to ask. Need a breeders cut or something.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks so much homie. I’m super grateful for you and these beans rite here. lineage of pacifier is ( selected cut of cherry cookies x grape pie) X apple juice)


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 16, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Thanks so much homie. I’m super grateful for you and these beans rite here. Please anyone post the lineage of pacifier. View attachment 4438182


Like to be spoofed. Lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 16, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Like to be spoofed. Lol


What do you mean ??


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 16, 2019)

What 3/4 would you pick to grow ?? Marmalade will be one of them.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 16, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What do you mean ??


I know @tman42 ran sticky sundae and his looked absolutely bomb another dude I follow on IG grew it out to and it looked amazing as well. His had the bud structure of GG4, color of SD, and said it had a smell and taste very similar to GG4 but with some creamy berries to it. He also said it was the perfect smoke right before a nightcap.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 16, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What 3/4 would you pick to grow ?? Marmalade will be one of them. View attachment 4438224View attachment 4438225View attachment 4438226View attachment 4438227View attachment 4438228View attachment 4438229View attachment 4438230View attachment 4438231View attachment 4438232View attachment 4438233


That’s a hard one I’d say marmalade, sticky sundae, terp town, and sundae sunset


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 16, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What 3/4 would you pick to grow ?? Marmalade will be one of them. View attachment 4438224View attachment 4438225View attachment 4438226View attachment 4438227View attachment 4438228View attachment 4438229View attachment 4438230View attachment 4438231View attachment 4438232View attachment 4438233


Marmalade, Terp Town and Sundae Sunset.


----------



## loop718 (Dec 16, 2019)

Sup everybody! First run with cannarado. I
Have 7 sunday dough going right now ending week 4. 7 girls out of 10 seeds amazing!! I also popped 10 bad betty by exotic genetix 0 out 10 seeds 4 herms 6 males. I popped 11 seeds of legend of the sour by riot seeds only 2 girls lol. Heres a few pics of sunday i just took when lights went off.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 16, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What 3/4 would you pick to grow ?? Marmalade will be one of them. View attachment 4438224View attachment 4438225View attachment 4438226View attachment 4438227View attachment 4438228View attachment 4438229View attachment 4438230View attachment 4438231View attachment 4438232View attachment 4438233


I would save the gg4 and birthday cake pop the rest


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 16, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Sup everybody! First run with cannarado. I
> Have 7 sunday dough going right now ending week 4. 7 girls out of 10 seeds amazing!! I also popped 10 bad betty by exotic genetix 0 out 10 seeds 4 herms 6 males. I popped 11 seeds of legend of the sour by riot seeds only 2 girls lol. Heres a few pics of sunday i just took when lights went off. View attachment 4438299View attachment 4438300View attachment 4438301View attachment 4438302View attachment 4438303View attachment 4438304


Lookin good bro i got those to will be nice to c how they finish


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 17, 2019)

well I just got approved for my medical card and the best dispensary around me has lemon Margy top shelf flower in stock, candy Margy rosin and ethanol extracted shatter, Lemon Margy rosin, Durban Margy shatter, and Margy Dog shatter. I’m thinking I’m going to get the lemon Margy flower, candy Margy rosin, and Durban Margy shatter(if they’re still in stock). That should give me a pretty good idea of what to expect as far as terps go from the Margy crosses. It’s definitely not cheap so I’m glad I got a 25% off first purchase coupon. I’ll post pictures of what I get to let y’all see how Florida medical compares to different areas and what to maybe expect if you have some of those beans. Still pretty pissed that I had to trash all of those seedlings, but I guess it’s better than sitting in jail and facing a long time in prison.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 17, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Still pretty pissed that I had to trash all of those seedlings, but I guess it’s better than sitting in jail and facing a long time in prison.


WORD!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 17, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Is it the original Slurricane, the IX, or Archives version. I was looking through the archives thread and out of all the people that got the F1s it only seemed like one person found a pheno that could even hold a candle to IHG’s slurricane. All of the rest looked OK but people were saying that they had a slight GMO kind of funk to it and some of them even looked like straight boof. It was 90% of the people saying that too, I even kind of got into an argument with some dude about it because he was throwing a hissy fit that there’s no Chem in it’s genetics but if it doesn’t why are so many people finding Chem dom pheno’s?


Mine are originals got em for like 100$ but what ive seen on here even in the ihg forum looks fire. Ill def post u fellas a show off i got those driver bxs goin. They came with the platinum x sfvxg13 which sounds mehhh to me cause theres g13 in it, but who know. Maybe ill pop em someday. Im really just hoping i get a fem outta the grapemac f2s lol. Hopefully if he gets more grape mac crosses he still has f2 freebies to me fuck the crosses gimme dat.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 17, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Mine are originals got em for like 100$ but what ive seen on here even in the ihg forum looks fire. Ill def post u fellas a show off i got those driver bxs goin. They came with the platinum x sfvxg13 which sounds mehhh to me cause theres g13 in it, but who know. Maybe ill pop em someday. Im really just hoping i get a fem outta the grapemac f2s lol. Hopefully if he gets more grape mac crosses he still has f2 freebies to me fuck the crosses gimme dat.


why mehhh? ive had g13 from a legit cut and it was absolutely delicious.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2019)

I personally always felt like g13 taste is nice but it’s harsh, that one and nearly all it’s crosses have that throat raspiness to them which is off putting imho.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 18, 2019)

Did the re-stock already happen and I missed it..........again?


----------



## johawa (Dec 18, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Did the re-stock already happen and I missed it..........again?


There was a restock a couple hours ago. There was only new stock for:
G-Mac 
Garlic n Grapes
Grapes n Guava
Caffe Macchiato 

I was very glad to grab a pack of the G-Mac, but I’m mostly looking forward to the freebies. Seemed like they all went extremely quick.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 18, 2019)

Damn, had my eyes on the page all day and I went to go out to eat with my mom and that’s when they get restocked*facepalm*. Oh well looks like sour apple biscotti sundae it is. Hopefully the ones that did get their hands on some find some lovely ladies.


----------



## johawa (Dec 18, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn, had my eyes on the page all day and I went to go out to eat with my mom and that’s when they get restocked*facepalm*. Oh well looks like sour apple biscotti sundae it is. Hopefully the ones that did get their hands on some find some lovely ladies.


I have no idea how it would work, but I don’t mind splitting the order with you. You can send me a PM if you’re interested.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 18, 2019)

johawa said:


> I have no idea how it would work, but I don’t mind splitting the order with you. You can send me a PM if you’re interested.


I appreciate that a lot man but since I wouldn’t be able to pop them right away or even anytime soon, due to my accident on thanksgiving I wouldn’t want to waste perfectly good seeds that you could hunt through. I hope everyone that got their hands on them find some elite pheno’s. I’m going to order the sour apple biscotti sundae since I really wanted those as well, maybe they’ll still throw in the freebies of the Grape Mac F2.(^ this is why the radomunity is the best community)


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 19, 2019)

Ha I missed it too. I checked every couple hours last few days. ‍


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 19, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Ha I missed it too. I checked every couple hours last few days. ‍


Ditto, I was in the hospital when I missed it. I'm all good and it's all good but it is funny sometimes how it plays out.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 19, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Ditto, I was in the hospital when I missed it. I'm all good and it's all good but it is funny sometimes how it plays out.


Damn man sorry to hear that, glad everything’s all right though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 19, 2019)

Damn looks like the site is down, or is that just home?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Dec 19, 2019)

Sundae strudel . . . and easy to grow!!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 19, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn looks like the site is down, or is that just home?


It’s down again ‍


----------



## nc208 (Dec 19, 2019)

Seedsherenow has Cafe Machiato in stock right now. Seems to be the only one of the crosses they have left.









Cannarado Genetics - Caffe' Macchiato {REG} [10pk] | Seeds Here Now


Cannarado Genetics - Caffe' Macchiato




www.seedsherenow.com


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Dec 19, 2019)

Radogear back up and redesigned.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 20, 2019)

True, I’ve already got a Bacio gelato cross from WY East Farms and I found multiple keepers in one pack and I still got a pack left. I ended up pulling the trigger on the two sour apple biscotti sundae’s that were left. I absolutely love sour apple candies, and the description sounded spot on what I was looking for. I’m sure when I can get up and growing again I’ll be able to find some killer pheno’s out of them. I’m just really hoping I get one that has that sour apple candy funk.It would be nice if they do come with the Grape Mac F2 freebies but I’m not tripping if they don’t.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 20, 2019)

I think youll get 2 packs of fm but thats still dope rite? Lol ill make u some f3s if u dont get none but thatll be springtime.


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 20, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Sup everybody! First run with cannarado. I
> Have 7 sunday dough going right now ending week 4. 7 girls out of 10 seeds amazing!! I also popped 10 bad betty by exotic genetix 0 out 10 seeds 4 herms 6 males. I popped 11 seeds of legend of the sour by riot seeds only 2 girls lol. Heres a few pics of sunday i just took when lights went off. View attachment 4438299View attachment 4438300View attachment 4438301View attachment 4438302View attachment 4438303View attachment 4438304


Looks awesome Loop!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 20, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> I think youll get 2 packs of fm but thats still dope rite? Lol ill make u some f3s if u dont get none but thatll be springtime.


Honestly I’m happy with any freebies especially from Rado. Shit his freebies are better than what 40 to 60% of breeders offer for sale. I appreciate that man


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 20, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Seedsherenow has Cafe Machiato in stock right now. Seems to be the only one of the crosses they have left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd swoop the shit out of that one. 

I did xp


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2019)

Any of you gents or ladies sitting on a pack of banana sundae that you'd be willing to talk trade? If yes, PM. Thanks.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Dec 20, 2019)

I should have 41 Banana Sundae S1 & 140 sundae driver S2 , I lost track of which was which when drying but I'm pretty sure because I didn't get as much pollen from banana sundae also got 5 seeds of California Orange x Banana Sundae


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I should have 41 Banana Sundae S1 & 140 sundae driver S2 , I lost track of which was which when drying but I'm pretty sure because I didn't get as much pollen from banana sundae also got 5 seeds of California Orange x Banana Sundae


Have you tested the banana sundaes? You made them from regs?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 20, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> i'd swoop the shit out of that one.
> 
> I did xp


I’m sure there’s definitely some straight fire that’s going to be found out of those. I do love Bacio gelato but like I said I already have a pack of a cross to Bacio. Like I said earlier ever since a kid I’ve always loved sour apple candy especially jolly rancher‘s. If I find a pheno that has those sour apple terps I’ll be happier than a pig in shit. I’m positive I’ll be hella happy with what I find in the sour apple biscotti sundae’s.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 20, 2019)

On another note though I just left the dispensary and I picked up an eighth of their top shelf candy Margy, 1 g of their candy Margy shatter, 1 g of Margy dog shatter, And a cartridge of forum cut cookies. I was a little bummed out they didn’t have any cartridges of any Rado‘s genetics but the way this candy Margy smells it’s like absolute heaven. I’ll let y’all know how they all smoke and taste Once I get back home.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 20, 2019)

So here’s the Candy Margy flower, smells absolutely amazing. Very strong smell like candy Grape, vanilla frosting, and pine. I forgot to get papers before I got home and I refuse to smoke bud out of a glass pipe with a metal screen in it. Not very potent clocking in at 19% but we’ll see how she smokes and how the effects are once I get papers when I’m done eating Chinese food. The shatter smells exactly the same but louder, so I’m excited to taste that. The Margy Dog shatter smells absolutely amazing, exactly like a good OG but skunkier and raunchier from the chem dog. Can’t wait to fire up! Only negative I have to say is that the bud definitely looks dry machine trimmed and the bud are a little small. Personally I prefer popcorn buds so that way I don’t have to find a big old stem in the nug.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 20, 2019)

Sskxdoho buds 2 phenos and grape Margy from my last grow


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 20, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I should have 41 Banana Sundae S1 & 140 sundae driver S2 , I lost track of which was which when drying but I'm pretty sure because I didn't get as much pollen from banana sundae also got 5 seeds of California Orange x Banana Sundae





SAMMYB913 said:


> I should have 41 Banana Sundae S1 & 140 sundae driver S2 , I lost track of which was which when drying but I'm pretty sure because I didn't get as much pollen from banana sundae also got 5 seeds of California Orange x Banana Sundae


Ill take some driver s1s mine all died from overwatering,the one time i tryed a dif routine and its haunts me everytime i c a driver pic, but ill prolly get a driver copy in my driverbxs. i made some plump sugarberry scone f2s I can trade


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 20, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I should have 41 Banana Sundae S1 & 140 sundae driver S2 , I lost track of which was which when drying but I'm pretty sure because I didn't get as much pollen from banana sundae also got 5 seeds of California Orange x Banana Sundae


Interested lmk please


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 20, 2019)

More fuzzy pie for yalls viewing pleasure.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 21, 2019)

Whoever Rado has beef with is pretty relentless with their attacks on his site. Sour grapes much? He said it was one of his old vendors. So who was his go to bank before? It's the worst when you know who it is but you don't have that 100% proof to call it out.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Whoever Rado has beef with is pretty relentless with their attacks on his site. Sour grapes much? He said it was one of his old vendors. So who was his go to bank before? It's the worst when you know who it is but you don't have that 100% proof to call it out.


i dont know what ur refering to could it be someones mad because rado makes bank off of jojo rizzos work sour grapes. I picked up some sour grape regs but not sure when ill have time for em.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 21, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> i dont know what ur refering to could it be someones mad because rado makes bank off of jojo rizzos work sour grapes. I picked up some sour grape regs but not sure when ill have time for em.


Shit, I didn't even know that. I just meant the sour grapes thing cause maybe they (the seed bank) got cut off and are bitter. But that is interesting and you've given me some afternoon research


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 21, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Sskxdoho buds 2 phenos and grape Margy from my last grow


Damn they look stupid frosty, how are the Terps? Great job man.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 21, 2019)

Also just wanted to let you all know that I talked to Rado‘s website Manager and let him know what an awesome community it is on this thread. He is a legit very good dude, and was happy that I shared what an awesome community they’ve helped build through this thread and through his genetics. He also did confirm every time they do a new drop someone maliciously hacks(DDOS?) their site so that’s why whenever there’s a new drop the site goes absolutely haywire which is pretty shitty. I wouldn’t put it past Gage green and their cult like followers attacking Rado and his website over something so stupid, they basically do the same thing to anyone that uses any of their gear in their work. In my opinion that’s dumb as hell, I would take that as a complement as someone using my work to make better gear. Then again Gage is charging ridiculous amounts of money for packs of seeds, so why go through someone with such a shitty attitude towards everyone else in the community when you could get just as good if not better gear from other breeders like Rado at a better price. Don’t get me wrong GGG make some fire gear but just their attitude towards everyone else especially to other breeders in my opinion is disgusting. I don’t know if this is true but I believe the people that used to own GLO could be one of the ones going after him(if it’s true they sold it) as well, they were the ones that created orange tree and bananimal cookies. I’m pretty sure they went through some bullshit where they got caught swapping seeds and nobody stuck up for them and even relentless genetics went after them. Then Rado used their bananimal cut for his drunken monkey so that could’ve pissed them off too. This is all speculation but whoever is doing it is just proving that they’re salty as fuck. Also I haven’t seen any new drops from Rado going to Neptune seed bank so it could be them as well. Who the hell knows like I told Rado‘s site manager, just goes to show they’re doing something right.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn they look stupid frosty, how are the Terps? Great job man.


Smells like prominent berries all these were a tad harsh i dunno if it was from diatamatious earth ive read it cant be absorbed in tissue but its silica so not sure it was obviously food grade, plants were faded out and usually my stuff is smooth a f. Only ons smelled like cookie rubberish in flower the darker one, ive decided not to clone any. Yeild was decent on 2 of them the darker yeild cookie one was low.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 21, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> More fuzzy pie for yalls viewing pleasure. View attachment 4440391View attachment 4440392View attachment 4440393View attachment 4440396


As always looks amazing man, awesome job. Are you getting any peach like Terps from it?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 21, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Smells like prominent berries all these were a tad harsh i dunno if it was from diatamatious earth ive read it cant be absorbed in tissue but its silica so not sure it was obviously food grade, plants were faded out and usually my stuff is smooth a f. Only ons smelled like cookie rubberish in flower the darker one, ive decided not to clone any. Yeild was decent on 2 of them the darker yeild cookie one was low.


True that I believe I still have a pack of those freebies, as well as the SSK x Daily Driver. I’m hoping to find some Sour strawberry skittles like Terps out of that cross.When I’m able to start growing again, hopefully it’s here soon. Anything you got planned for your next run?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Shit, I didn't even know that. I just meant the sour grapes thing cause maybe they (the seed bank) got cut off and are bitter. But that is interesting and you've given me some afternoon research


grape pie is rados cross of grape stomper,which is what gives it the incredible resin it has. Yes he crossed cherry pie to it but ins pretty much a copy of some good stomper. Now he has made tons of money and paid 0 respect to jojo rizzo iive even seen riot claim this strain it ridiuolous i think that fucked up but whatever. Gage has a reason to hate because someone stole that shit yrs ago remember and people were saying its sour grapes and took thier shit. I also think they are trying to seperate themselves from commercial chuckers, they stay using the same stable of genetics and innovating new ways of growing. Not just jumping on the hype train crosses ie guava gusher all the grape mac crosses basically. Plus thier organic so yea they can charge more. Nate u gotta look at it like if u were keyplay and ur buddy died and people stole his shit gave him zero cred and whored it out how would that feel. So theres alot to look at when buying genetics i feel like we are being snowed by instagram and all these amazing crosses etc but we c no WORK. Ps id buy some gage if i had the dough exhaltion looks amazin and thier blossom sound fire to.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that I believe I still have a pack of those freebies, as well as the SSK x Daily Driver. I’m hoping to find some Sour strawberry skittles like Terps out of that cross.When I’m able to start growing again, hopefully it’s here soon. Anything you got planned for your next run?


Id get on that one ssk mad terpy


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 21, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> grape pie is rados cross of grape stomper,which is what gives it the incredible resin it has. Yes he crossed cherry pie to it but ins pretty much a copy of some good stomper. Now he has made tons of money and paid 0 respect to jojo rizzo i think that fucked up but whatever. Gage has a reason to hate because someone stole that shit yrs ago remember and people were saying its sour grapes and took thier shit. I also think they are trying to seperate themselves from commercial chuckers, they stay using the same stable of genetics and innovating new ways of growing. Not just jumping on the hype train crosses ie guava gusher all the grape mac crosses basically. Plus thier organic so yea they can charge more. Nate u gotta look at it like if u were keyplay and ur buddy died and people stole his shit gave him zero cred and whored it out how would that feel. So theres alot to look at when buying genetics i feel like we are being snowed by instagram and all these amazing crosses etc but we c no WORK. Ps id buy some gage if i had the dough exhaltion looks amazin and thier blossom sound fire to.


I can see your point but as I said using their work would be a compliment not a slap in the face. In my opinion if I buy some gear I shouldn’t need a permission slip or have to shout out the original breeder for making crosses using that strain. I would still do it out of respect, but I shouldnt have to if I paid money I worked for to acquire it. Not to mention Rado basically did give them a shout out by not saying grape pie is cherry pie x sour grapes but cherry pie x grape stomper so in a way that is giving the original breeder of grape stomper his due credit. Like I said though, the way gage green treats people especially other breeders I personally wouldn’t spend a dime on their gear. Not saying that their gear is trash and no one else should buy their gear, they’ve definitely made some fire strains throughout the years. I’m just not a big fan of people that think and treat people like they’re better than them. We were all created equally, we’re still individuals and still have our own strengths and weaknesses but everyone should be treated with the same dignity and respect as the next person. That’s just my opinion, and I feel like if the people in the cannabis community especially the ones that have a done a lot of amazing work should stick together because the community could achieve so many more great things. Instead of just bickering and throwing shade at people for using their old gear. I mean so many strains were made using other peoples old gear like Chemdog for example and I don’t see him throwing shade at anyone.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I can see your point but as I said using their work would be a compliment not a slap in the face. In my opinion if I buy some gear I shouldn’t need a permission slip or have to shout out the original breeder for making crosses using that strain. I would still do it out of respect, but I shouldnt have to if I paid money I worked for to acquire it. Not to mention Rado basically did give them a shout out by not saying grape pie is cherry pie x sour grapes but cherry pie x grape stomper so in a way that is giving the original breeder of grape stomper his due credit. Like I said though, the way gage green treats people especially other breeders I personally wouldn’t spend a dime on their gear. Not saying that their gear is trash and no one else should buy their gear, they’ve definitely made some fire strains throughout the years. I’m just not a big fan of people that think and treat people like they’re better than them. We were all created equally, we’re still individuals and still have our own strengths and weaknesses but everyone should be treated with the same dignity and respect as the next person. That’s just my opinion, and I feel like if the people in the cannabis community especially the ones that have a done a lot of amazing work should stick together because the community could achieve so many more great things. Instead of just bickering and throwing shade at people for using their old gear. I mean so many strains were made using other peoples old gear like Chemdog for example and I don’t see him throwing shade at anyone.


ur right if u pay for it it should be yours. Some breeders dislike when peolpe use thir best strai and cross with anoter well know and go and sell it so y i rado doing it, to a point. ive heardexotic mike say that exact thing in a segment. Yets hes gonna collab with rado now i hear. So he can mix hype strains thisxthat ya know or will they do some real breeding.understanding thier motivs is pretty easy to c... Hype on hype. I may be wrong but if that grape pie had a little more work besides this x that id feel dif. This is not to say i personally dislike rado or his gear but cmon. And the way he just keeps dropping new shit constantly means not to much work goes in thats all. And as far as gages attitude keplays mad humble and it was him and jojo that collected the stomper and its parents etc. And a ton of other amazing strains that even back then are better than todays. Fang can def be a deush a lot and its 50 50 so if fang posts i usually take it with a grain o salt.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

I think theres a lot of shit these breeders say and dont backup, feels like they are trying to hokd thi scommunity together and other times re negging on thie (values) i heard rado say he never did thi for money if thats the case sell ur gear for 40 50 a pack


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Whoever Rado has beef with is pretty relentless with their attacks on his site. Sour grapes much? He said it was one of his old vendors. So who was his go to bank before? It's the worst when you know who it is but you don't have that 100% proof to call it out.


I read this wrong couldve avoided this convo thought u said his ig. I dunno maybe firestax lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 21, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> ur right if u pay for it it should be yours. Some breeders dislike when peolpe use thir best strai and cross with anoter well know and go and sell it so y i rado doing it, ive heardexotic mike say that exact thing in a segment. Yets hes gonna collab with rado now i hear. So understanding thier motivs is pretty easy to c... Hype on hype. I may be wrong but if that grape pie had a little more work besides this x that id feel dif. This is not to say i personally dislike rado or his gear but cmon. And the way he just keeps dropping new shit constantly means not to much work goes in thats all. And as far as gages attitude keplays mad humble and it was him and jojo that collected the stomper and its parents etc. And a ton of other amazing strains that even back then are better than todays. Fang can def be a deush a lot and its 50 50 so if fang posts i usually take it with a grain o salt.


True I don’t see any of keyplays post’s, all I see is Feng’s and most of the time it’s just straight up cringe worthy. Like I said I’m not trying to shit on gage greens work, they’ve created many amazing strains throughout the years and I’d be lying if I didn’t admit Grape Stomper was one of my favorites and is definitely on my top 10-15 favorite strains of all time. They’re not completely innocent of using hype strains either though, like OGKB, cherry pie, GG4, and others. They have steered clear from what I’ve seen, of the gelato hype cuts and crosses though. I just don’t think just because you grew your strains and crosses organically your seeds should be $200 and up a pack. That’s why I would never buy a pack from dying breed seeds, GGG, and especially the crookie fam. If people were selling their packs of seeds for $40-$50 most people would be losing money instead of making money. $80-$100 a pack is very reasonable in my opinion, there’s usually more than six or 10 seeds in the pack, and Rado and his team always throw in some fire freebies as well. Anyways sorry if I completely derailed the thread again.


----------



## loop718 (Dec 21, 2019)

Flatrate said:


> Looks awesome Loop!


 thanx flat! Just hit half way mark today!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

Rados prices are good no doubt i will prolly never grow gage either way to expensive. But if i get some really good cuts from a local nursery and take that grape mac f3 stud im gonna find and start slingin on ig with sum fancy pacaging is that sound good lol 100 a pack limited drop


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

Breeders are now scheming how they can ride these certain strains out i dunno ive gotta get off here lol


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 21, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> i dont know what ur refering to could it be someones mad because rado makes bank off of jojo rizzos work sour grapes. I picked up some sour grape regs but not sure when ill have time for em.


the fuck you find some sour grape seeds?!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Dec 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you tested the banana sundaes? You made them from regs?


I was debating on running em next since I have so many , I started w/ 3 Banana Sundae but one didn't germinate so I took the other 2 & put em in separate tents & sprayed one w/ colloidal silver , collected the pollen & pollinated the other one


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Dec 21, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> grape pie is rados cross of grape stomper,which is what gives it the incredible resin it has. Yes he crossed cherry pie to it but ins pretty much a copy of some good stomper. Now he has made tons of money and paid 0 respect to jojo rizzo iive even seen riot claim this strain it ridiuolous i think that fucked up but whatever. Gage has a reason to hate because someone stole that shit yrs ago remember and people were saying its sour grapes and took thier shit. I also think they are trying to seperate themselves from commercial chuckers, they stay using the same stable of genetics and innovating new ways of growing. Not just jumping on the hype train crosses ie guava gusher all the grape mac crosses basically. Plus thier organic so yea they can charge more. Nate u gotta look at it like if u were keyplay and ur buddy died and people stole his shit gave him zero cred and whored it out how would that feel. So theres alot to look at when buying genetics i feel like we are being snowed by instagram and all these amazing crosses etc but we c no WORK. Ps id buy some gage if i had the dough exhaltion looks amazin and thier blossom sound fire to.


From my understanding Sour Grapes came from Hazeman who hooked up GGG & Grape Stomper is either a Pheno cut of Sour Grapes or just renamed the strain.


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 21, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> From my understanding Sour Grapes came from Hazeman who hooked up GGG & Grape Stomper is either a Pheno cut of Sour Grapes or just renamed the strain.


I was always under the impression sour grapes is grape stomper renamed.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 21, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> From my understanding Sour Grapes came from Hazeman who hooked up GGG & Grape Stomper is either a Pheno cut of Sour Grapes or just renamed the strain.


No, you have it backwards. GGG created it, hazeman did a recreate of it, f3s I think. Grape stomper is the original name, sour grapes was someone who took grape stomper and tried renaming it.









Grape Stomper (Gage Green Genetics) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Originally created by Gage Green Seeds, it was a hybrid of JojoRizo's (RIP) Purple Elephant, a Purple Urkel Hashplant, and Elite Seeds Chemdog Sour Diesel, which is often said to actually be a Headband x Sour Diesel hybrid and contains no Chemdawg in...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> I was always under the impression sour grapes is grape stomper renamed.


grape stomper was a cut that was stolen from gages farm that the collector stole and renamed it sour grapes im pretty sure, it actual lineage is purp elephant and probably a crystal locomotive not chem sour d keyplay has stated this


----------



## nc208 (Dec 21, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> grape stomper was a cut that was stolen from gages farm that the collector stole and renamed it sour grapes im pretty sure, it actual lineage is purp elephank and probably a crystal locomotive not chem sour d


Where'd you read it was stolen? I heard it was just sold to a sketchy collective named blue sky who renamed it.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

Keyplays 5 k kush was the original headband i believe


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Where'd you read it was stolen? I heard it was just sold to a sketchy collective named blue sky who renamed it.


Go on gagegreengroup.com go into pod casts type grape stomper and hear the real story where u get ur info lol seedfinder ok


----------



## nc208 (Dec 21, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Go on gagegreengroup.com go into pod casts type grape stomper and hear the real story where u get ur info


Seedfinder.eu, I posted the link in my previous comment. They have been one of the most accurate strain places so I usually trust what I find there. I'm always open to being corrected.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Seedfinder.eu, I posted the link in my previous comment. They have been one of the most accurate strain places so I usually trust what I find there. I'm always open to being corrected.


Lol yea not the case bro check out some pod casts


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 21, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Lol yea not the case bro check out some pod casts


which ones? Also, you mentioned GG4 being a "hype" strain what exactly did you mean by that?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

Never mentioned gg4 what u mean. Just type in grape stomper it's the one that pops up


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 21, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Never mentioned gg4 what u mean. Just type in grape stomper it's the one that pops up


lol my mistake, that was @Nate Dogg


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

Gage gave Hazeman a lot of cuts and old gear . Before and fang said he discredits them but in Hazerman's description on dcseeds he clearly pays respects mentioned Jojo rizzo for his hard work so gage can stfu


----------



## nc208 (Dec 21, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Lol yea not the case bro check out some pod casts


Why does GGG have beef with Cannarado? All I can see is that hes mad he used the grape stomper/sour grapes?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hazeman all packs 35$ hrs got lots of good ones to just cause he's cheap don't mean his shit don't come from great stock


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 21, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> lol my mistake, that was @Nate Dogg


I was just simply stating that GGG has used hype strains before in their crosses. Not knocking GG4 at all, but a couple years back GG4 and cookies was all the rage and GGG did make some crosses using GG4. Imo the real GG4 blows all these gelato and cookie hybrids out of the water but it was definitely a hype strain a couple years back. Just because a strain is considered a “hype strain” doesn’t mean it’s bad 9/10 it earned the hype it got.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 21, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> As always looks amazing man, awesome job. Are you getting any peach like Terps from it?


Well Hellz yeah. The live rosin is like dank peach candy ( I’m having it processed rite now) but the flowers: when you pop the lid the peach smell is intoxicating but when smoking it it’s just super duper dank with a lingering peach on the back end. Potoas hell too.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 21, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> grape stomper was a cut that was stolen from gages farm that the collector stole and renamed it sour grapes im pretty sure, it actual lineage is purp elephant and probably a crystal locomotive not chem sour d keyplay has stated this


Yeah that’s what I feel is correct too


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I was just simply stating that GGG has used hype strains before in their crosses. Not knocking GG4 at all, but a couple years back GG4 and cookies was all the rage and GGG did make some crosses using GG4. Imo the real GG4 blows all these gelato and cookie hybrids out of the water but it was definitely a hype strain a couple years back. Just because a strain is considered a “hype strain” doesn’t mean it’s bad 9/10 it earned the hype it got.


Yea but they didnt take high school sweethear or tinashe or exhaltion and cross those with 10 to 20 of the most popular hybrids and make 3 seperate lines, which is basically what rado does, the dudes at gage are doing more work imho i believe they pheno hunt harder to but i could be wrong. We will never know rados pretty quite when it comes to his "work"


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Why does GGG have beef with Cannarado? All I can see is that hes mad he used the grape stomper/sour grapes?


Ggg has no beef with rado, theyve been mad cause some guy stole thier elites a while back thats all


----------



## loop718 (Dec 21, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> I can see your point but as I said using their work would be a compliment not a slap in the face. In my opinion if I buy some gear I shouldn’t need a permission slip or have to shout out the original breeder for making crosses using that strain. I would still do it out of respect, but I shouldnt have to if I paid money I worked for to acquire it. Not to mention Rado basically did give them a shout out by not saying grape pie is cherry pie x sour grapes but cherry pie x grape stomper so in a way that is giving the original breeder of grape stomper his due credit. Like I said though, the way gage green treats people especially other breeders I personally wouldn’t spend a dime on their gear. Not saying that their gear is trash and no one else should buy their gear, they’ve definitely made some fire strains throughout the years. I’m just not a big fan of people that think and treat people like they’re better than them. We were all created equally, we’re still individuals and still have our own strengths and weaknesses but everyone should be treated with the same dignity and respect as the next person. That’s just my opinion, and I feel like if the people in the cannabis community especially the ones that have a done a lot of amazing work should stick together because the community could achieve so many more great things. Instead of just bickering and throwing shade at people for using their old gear. I mean so many strains were made using other peoples old gear like Chemdog for example and I don’t see him throwing shade at anyone.


I just saw them going at thug pug the other day over the mendobreath. Gromer said someone dm and demanded half the seeds and half the dough. There ridiculous. I totally agree with you once you purchase the seeds whatever you find in that pack is yours to do whatever you want with.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

And without jojo we would have no grapepie or daily or sunde driver or his clearwater collab or biscotti sundae


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 21, 2019)

loop718 said:


> I just saw them going at thug pug the other day over the mendobreath. Gromer said someone dm and demanded half the seeds and half the dough. There ridiculous. I totally agree with you once you purchase the seeds whatever you find in that pack is yours to do whatever you want with.


Defenitly wasnt keyplay and if it was fang thats what he does u sure ggg was talkin trash or was this someone unnammed but they have made alot of strains and thier old gear has made way for the new gen for sure imo


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 21, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Well Hellz yeah. The live rosin is like dank peach candy ( I’m having it processed rite now) but the flowers: when you pop the lid the peach smell is intoxicating but when smoking it it’s just super duper dank with a lingering peach on the back end. Potoas hell too.


Damn that sounds amazing, I bet the live rosin is going to be absolutely tasty as hell. When I placed my order for the sour apple biscotti sundae, your pictures made me second-guess myself whether I should pick up a couple packs of that fuzzy pie. I think I’m definitely going to put that on my wishlist. I’m about to try this Margy Dog shatter then smoke a bong of the Candy Margy with some shatter of it on top for good measure. I didn’t get to try it last night I passed out after a couple of hits off of the forum cut cookies disposable pen I got. Which I must say that was the best tasting cartridge/disposable pen I’ve ever tried, and it was literally like I was taking a dab of some fresh pressed cookies every rip


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 21, 2019)

This Margy Dog shatter is definitely some fire, even though I really wouldn’t call it shatter I would call it’s more pull and snap. Very potent and tasty, I would describe the taste like a perfect OG with that earthy diesel and lemon/piney funk but more skunky/rotten meat and dirty sock funk but in a good way from the Chem D. Definitely was very tasty, the buzz was very relaxing, definitely had me zoning in and out/spacey, really helped my back pain and the pain in my arm, but didn’t make me sleepy. Definitely a perfect strain to medicate with right after work and you just want to play some video games or watch tv and relax. I’ll keep my eye out for some flower of Margy Dog, hopefully I’ll grab some of the Durban Margy shatter and Lemon Margy flower or concentrate next time I’m there if they still have them in stock. I’ll definitely do a review on the Candy Margy flower and shatter either later on tonight or tomorrow. If you have a pack of Margy Dog I definitely envy you there’s definitely some fire to be found in those, and if you love OG and chem like me you’ll definitely love this cross.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 21, 2019)

Banana Sundae. Super grape/og smell with banana og golf ball nugs. Wish I had a better camera doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 21, 2019)

^^ that’s awesome. Just ordered some today


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 21, 2019)

Pizzapunkk said:


> ^^ that’s awesome. Just ordered some today


Nice I just popped the one this time cause I lost 4 last run to mites but this one is awesome and have another seedling plus a clone of this going next. I want to get another pack before they're gone. Took this one 73 days from flip. Oh and this one doubled in size and was 6ft so watch out for stretch


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 21, 2019)

1 of the roasted garlic margies is starting to smell lemon lime with a nice sour kick. I'm guessing that is the margy side. I'll get pics later but she is a towering bean pole.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 22, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn that sounds amazing, I bet the live rosin is going to be absolutely tasty as hell. When I placed my order for the sour apple biscotti sundae, your pictures made me second-guess myself whether I should pick up a couple packs of that fuzzy pie. I think I’m definitely going to put that on my wishlist. I’m about to try this Margy Dog shatter then smoke a bong of the Candy Margy with some shatter of it on top for good measure. I didn’t get to try it last night I passed out after a couple of hits off of the forum cut cookies disposable pen I got. Which I must say that was the best tasting cartridge/disposable pen I’ve ever tried, and it was literally like I was taking a dab of some fresh pressed cookies every rip


----------



## loop718 (Dec 22, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Defenitly wasnt keyplay and if it was fang thats what he does u sure ggg was talkin trash or was this someone unnammed but they have made alot of strains and thier old gear has made way for the new gen for sure imo


Idk not sure just saw the pics gromer took of the messages. He said GGG giving him shit about using the keeper he found in mendobreath and they demanding proceeds from it.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Dec 22, 2019)

I grabbed a pack of Hazeman - Grape 13 since what it comes down to is they both use grape Stomper & his packs are only $50


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 22, 2019)

So this Candy Margy is absolutely phenomenal, I tried the shatter(again was more pull and snap but definitely not a complaint) first and the taste was absolutely what I was looking for. Strong candy grape, pine, vanilla baked goods, hints of some gassiness, and citrus. I smoked a bong after and the flavor was pretty much the same just a little bit more earthy and musky. Personally I think it would probably taste better in a joint but I don’t have any papers. Now this wasn’t the most potent batch just clocking in at 19% but it definitely had some strong Indica like effects. It was really stoney, it basically had me glued to the couch, super spacey, you could feel it behind your eyes, my legs definitely felt a little heavier, and it didn’t have me super tired or anything but I definitely wasn’t as alert as I was when smoking on the Margy Dog. So I would say this one’s better when you’re relaxing about to go to bed or if you’re just chilling on the couch watching TV or playing video games. It definitely leaned more to the Wedding Pie as far as flavor so if anyone has any seeds of Candy Margy, Wedding Pie, or any crosses of it, the Wedding Pie dominant pheno’s would be definitely the ones I would be looking for. Definitely glad that I grabbed Terp Town, and with the Birthday Cake it should definitely add some more baked goods/vanilla terps. Hopefully when I can get growing again I can find one that still has that candy grape terps. Also excited for what I can find in the Grape Cake(Wedding Pie x Wedding Cake) from seedjunky and the Grape Cream Cake(ICC x {Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher}) from Harrypalms


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 22, 2019)

Anyone have any new rado genetics they’d like to part with? About to kick off a new grow and need a cup winner


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 22, 2019)

Hunt through the Pacifier x Apple Juice...there’s beautiful plants in there. 

Culled a few Fresh Biscotti (2) and Gelato Margy (3) males from the reg tent.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 22, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I grabbed a pack of Hazeman - Grape 13 since what it comes down to is they both use grape Stomper & his packs are only $50


Where did you grab those? I ran them like 8yrs ago great strain.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 22, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I grabbed a pack of Hazeman - Grape 13 since what it comes down to is they both use grape Stomper & his packs are only $50


I did those a couple years ago and f2 them and made a couple crosses. I have plenty of pics in the hazeman thread or in one of my grow journals. You'll find a grape stomper leaner in a full pack.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 22, 2019)

The 1 hi chew in week 3 showing 5 to 6 lower nanners the rest i had were male i asked for a replacement well see how they respond pretty shit luck if i say so.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2019)

Ok, lemme try this again. I posted in the wrong thread

I finally finished my cont'd ed. - turned in my last assignment so I finally have some free time.
I'm working backwards going through hundreds of pics of the last few grows so please bear with me while I attempt to share some of Rados crosses.


Blueberry Shortcake. I absolutely loved the terps on this one so I threw the last of the clones outside with the intention of making some fresh
frozen extracts. I rarely grow outside and when I do its with minimal effort. The Blueberry Rado uses in his crosses finishes beautifully here on the northeast coast. Extremely hardy like the old blueberry lines from days gone by.



Trimmed and frozen. Ready for processing
I actually made a video of my process with the dry ice and DA but figured if you've seen one processing vid, you've seen em all.


After a 3 day purge in the vac

Time to indulge this blueberry deliciousness


I did some bubble too but my process needs work.

That's all for now. Happy Holidays everyone.


OMG, lol
edited to apologize for the massive pics. 
I'll resize the next batch. Woops


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 23, 2019)

I


Tangerine_ said:


> Ok, lemme try this again. I posted in the wrong thread
> 
> I finally finished my cont'd ed. - turned in my last assignment so I finally have some free time.
> I'm working backwards going through hundreds of pics of the last few grows so please bear with me while I attempt to share some of Rados crosses.
> ...


I need that Blueberry Shortcake cut! Looks fuckin epic and delicious, great find!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> I
> 
> 
> I need that Blueberry Shortcake cut! Looks fuckin epic and delicious, great find!!


I no longer have this one. I let it go to make room for some newer/older stuff but every plant from that pack had insane blueberry terps. From my understanding, Rados Blueberry is an exceptional cut and has been used in a few of his crosses. If you're looking for those terps with potency to boot, I'd recommend hunting a pack or two.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 23, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I no longer have this one. I let it go to make room for some newer/older stuff but every plant from that pack had insane blueberry terps. From my understanding, Rados Blueberry is an exceptional cut and has been used in a few of his crosses. If you're looking for those terps with potency to boot, I'd recommend hunting a pack or two.


I’ll second that, the blueberry cut he uses is really something special. The blueberry sundae’s I ran were absolutely phenomenal, other than my mistake by letting some light leak in causing them to throw out some nanners. One was absolutely amazing straight candy blueberry and grape Laffy taffy terps. I can’t wait to search through the second pack I still have, I just hope I find another lady that has those terps because she would make some fire concentrate. The taste would probably be absolutely insane, I should’ve pressed some when I had the chance.


----------



## 710slickxx (Dec 23, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> Some of these will be grown indoors some outdoors.
> View attachment 3611960


Oooo, i allways wanted to try motorbreath, i have it crossed with cinderella 99


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 23, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Oooo, i allways wanted to try motorbreath, i have it crossed with cinderella 99


That should be interesting cross, I wonder how the tropical fruit from the Cindy 99 will translate to the Motorbreath. I got some Motorbreath 15 x Sour Dubb beans from Harrypalms and I gifted a pack to one of my buddies and his look absolutely phenomenal. They got the structure of the sour, the weird leaf variegations from the Chem, and that earthy, lemon, and diesel funk from the SFV. He’s about four weeks or a little over four weeks into flower. I’m hoping his girl still has a clone for me or at least he saves me some from this batch he’s got going now because I absolutely love Motorbreath and the bastard only had two nugs of the Rainbow Driver left from the 2 seeds I gave him.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 23, 2019)

Speaking of Daily Driver, if those Daily Driver crosses carryover the same terps(since they’re basically the same just archives fem version that were freebies) I definitely want to snag a couple packs. They literally smelled like skittles and ice cream, he had two different pheno’s just like I did. One being more Zkittlez dom, and the other was a little bit more SD dominant. The Z Terps definitely dominated in that cross so it kind of makes me wonder if the same terps can be found in the Rado’s version and crosses with it.


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks for all the info about the Rado gear guys! My order from SHN just arrived and did include a 3 pack of the Grape Mac and some Obsoul33t beans! I'm stoked to dive into these babies!! I already feel like I got more for my money than the usual 150 dollar pack of mostly males I've been dealing with! Time to get to work...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 23, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> So this Candy Margy is absolutely phenomenal, I tried the shatter(again was more pull and snap but definitely not a complaint) first and the taste was absolutely what I was looking for. Strong candy grape, pine, vanilla baked goods, hints of some gassiness, and citrus. I smoked a bong after and the flavor was pretty much the same just a little bit more earthy and musky. Personally I think it would probably taste better in a joint but I don’t have any papers. Now this wasn’t the most potent batch just clocking in at 19% but it definitely had some strong Indica like effects. It was really stoney, it basically had me glued to the couch, super spacey, you could feel it behind your eyes, my legs definitely felt a little heavier, and it didn’t have me super tired or anything but I definitely wasn’t as alert as I was when smoking on the Margy Dog. So I would say this one’s better when you’re relaxing about to go to bed or if you’re just chilling on the couch watching TV or playing video games. It definitely leaned more to the Wedding Pie as far as flavor so if anyone has any seeds of Candy Margy, Wedding Pie, or any crosses of it, the Wedding Pie dominant pheno’s would be definitely the ones I would be looking for. Definitely glad that I grabbed Terp Town, and with the Birthday Cake it should definitely add some more baked goods/vanilla terps. Hopefully when I can get growing again I can find one that still has that candy grape terps. Also excited for what I can find in the Grape Cake(Wedding Pie x Wedding Cake) from seedjunky and the Grape Cream Cake(ICC x {Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher}) from Harrypalms





Nate Dogg said:


> That should be interesting cross, I wonder how the tropical fruit from the Cindy 99 will translate to the Motorbreath. I got some Motorbreath 15 x Sour Dubb beans from Harrypalms and I gifted a pack to one of my buddies and his look absolutely phenomenal. They got the structure of the sour, the weird leaf variegations from the Chem, and that earthy, lemon, and diesel funk from the SFV. He’s about four weeks or a little over four weeks into flower. I’m hoping his girl still has a clone for me or at least he saves me some from this batch he’s got going now because I absolutely love Motorbreath and the bastard only had two nugs of the Rainbow Driver left from the 2 seeds I gave him.


so c99 is tropical?? I have starburst og x cindy 99 I’ve been wanting to pop so bad and no they’re not rado beans


----------



## CalmAnSense (Dec 23, 2019)

Day 36 - Margalope and Butterscotch Cake hanging on through recent cold temps


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> so c99 is tropical?? I have starburst og x cindy 99 I’ve been wanting to pop so bad and no they’re not rado beans


Pineapple and grapefruit are the more common flavor profiles found in c99. So tropical is right up there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2019)

Roasted garlic margy starting to come into herself. Starting to get a stank to them.

This one was smelling citrusy 

Another pheno


Both are tall but the 1st one is much taller.


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 24, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I no longer have this one. I let it go to make room for some newer/older stuff but every plant from that pack had insane blueberry terps. From my understanding, Rados Blueberry is an exceptional cut and has been used in a few of his crosses. If you're looking for those terps with potency to boot, I'd recommend hunting a pack or two.



I have heard this before, about their blueberry cut... Yes, I am most definitely gonna have to get my hands on some of those crosses. I almost did but backed out on it for a different pack...

Sounds like it comes through fairly dominant. Also caught my attention when you spoke of how mold resistant she was, that is a HUGE thing growing in my climate. Hot, humid summers. But this was to be expected, most all blue and purple strains do excellent outdoors. Especially blueberry


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 24, 2019)

Might as well update on the flower garden while I'm at it too... These were taken yesterday, officially 1 week into 12/12. They're doing excellent. A little droopy in the pics but they had just got done getting watered an hour before I took the pics. Very healthy and very vigorous. So far, not even one bad pheno!

I will say out of all of the Cannarado gals in the room, 7 Sins and Terp Town are the stretchiest ones, with every pheno of 7 Sins being the tallest. But the tallest plant in the room thus far and I only kept one pheno, is DVG's humble pie. I think its gonna turn out to be killer. Sweet pie smell on the stem rub, super oily and trichs on all the leaves. 



Could not choose 2 or 3, so went ahead and threw all pics up except for one. Also, this is the first time ever in 18 years I have ever used Bud Blood and wow... that shit really works! Flower is setting hard already and internodes are stacked super close. Definitely kick started flower for me anyway and seems to have reduced stretch as well. Only time can tell...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Pineapple and grapefruit are the more common flavor profiles found in c99. So tropical is right up there.


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 24, 2019)

first order from seedsherenow, came thru with the freebies!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 24, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> The 1 hi chew in week 3 showing 5 to 6 lower nanners the rest i had were male i asked for a replacement well see how they respond pretty shit luck if i say so.


Man I've ran a bunch of different strains and clones and even bag seeds and I've never had a hermi exept when I have extended the flowering phase and had some self pollinate. Knock on wood. Lately I have read in alot of threads that there is a lot of hermi in alot of the US based seed banks. Is it just me or alot of these strains aren't stabilized yet? I do see alot of these us based breeders comming out with one strain after another month after month. 
From what I've read it takes years to stabilize a particular strain before it ever get to the consumers. 
Unless they are just pollen chucking wich is what it leads me to believe. Just saying


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 24, 2019)

So with all the recent orders to glo people did in this thread. How many of you were told your money didn't arrive or was missing and offered replacements of GLO brand seeds instead of the breeders you ordered from?

I know I saw one post a few pages ago. Also did everyone get their beans? If not go ahead and post:






Green line organics seed bank


Nice thanks. It ends when? That part is cut off. Looking at grabbing some archive Sometime before the first



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 24, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> So with all the recent orders to glo people did in this thread. How many of you were told your money didn't arrive or was missing and offered replacements of GLO brand seeds instead of the breeders you ordered from?
> 
> I know I saw one post a few pages ago. Also did everyone get their beans? If not go ahead and post:
> 
> ...


I can’t speak for everyone else but I know I got everything I ordered plus freebies. The packs didn’t look tampered with, the only one that looked a little fishy was a pack of Vegan Margy freebies. Rado has stickers on the back of packs labeling the parents and that one had one covered over the original. The sticker underneath was Animal Cookies x Frozen Margy instead of Thin Mint x Frozen Margy. Which imo isn’t that big of a deal because I’ve gotten pack straight from Rado like that, they were free, and tbh I prefer the animal cut over the rest of the cookie cuts. like I said in the GLO thread you may wanna contact them, because I’m pretty sure (not positive though) that they’re under new ownership.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 24, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> So with all the recent orders to glo people did in this thread. How many of you were told your money didn't arrive or was missing and offered replacements of GLO brand seeds instead of the breeders you ordered from?
> 
> I know I saw one post a few pages ago. Also did everyone get their beans? If not go ahead and post:
> 
> ...


I've got all my orders, I wouldn't mail cash in this day and age TBH. I havent sent cash in a cpl years and never had an issue.
What's wrong with their crosses btw? Not too much info on them but the few people I've seen grow them out look like fire.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 24, 2019)

I’ve received 4-5 orders in the last 2 months and I’m waiting on another that should be here soon. I wouldn’t send cash, I just use a card


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 24, 2019)

Found a couple nuts on the taller margy right after I posted pics yesterday


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Found a couple nuts on the taller margy right after I posted pics yesterday


damn.


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 25, 2019)

Is it pretty common to find herms in Cannarados feminized gear?? If this is the case, I'm gonna go ahead (for safe measure) and do a foliar spraying of Florel (Ethephon), just to assist in prevention. It should also help me a bit with stretch as well. Those of you that have never tried it, give it a shot. So much cheaper than DM reverse and OF switch. That's just watered down Ethephon. Florel is concentrated and cheaper at that.

@thenotsoesoteric sorry man... I hate finding herms in the garden, I know the pain. But with something like florel you don't really have to even worry about checking them often if you apply it correctly, and that takes a lot of stress and headache out of the works...


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 25, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> So with all the recent orders to glo people did in this thread. How many of you were told your money didn't arrive or was missing and offered replacements of GLO brand seeds instead of the breeders you ordered from?
> 
> I know I saw one post a few pages ago. Also did everyone get their beans? If not go ahead and post:
> 
> ...


 I made two orders recently, they combined both orders into one and only shipped freebies for one order! So chincy. I emailed them that combining the shipping wasn't a big deal, if they wanted to save $20. But I ordered like I did and extra for the freebies. 

I won't be making any more purchases there. It's the principal of the situation. Just seems scummy and it's enough for me to not give any more business.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Found a couple nuts on the taller margy right after I posted pics yesterday
> View attachment 4442867


Had you done any work to her in flower? Removing shoots or lower bud sites? I've had a few strains that dont want to be touched at all during flower or they will get pissed an shoot nanners.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 25, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I made two orders recently, they combined both orders into one and only shipped freebies for one order! So chincy. I emailed them that combining the shipping wasn't a big deal, if they wanted to save $20. But I ordered like I did and extra for the freebies.
> 
> I won't be making any more purchases there. It's the principal of the situation. Just seems scummy and it's enough for me to not give any more business.


That would have really pissed me off. Spending that little extra to make sure you get the freebies is why I order multiple packs instead of just the couple I want. It makes it that much more worth it


----------



## CalmAnSense (Dec 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Found a couple nuts on the taller margy right after I posted pics yesterday


Really sorry to see that - such a bummer holiday surprise. And those RG Margy’s are from regular seeds, not fems?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Dec 25, 2019)

I kno I been kinda missing but life got a little hectic good hectic tho 

Herb - smells and taste like purple punch with a little added sweetness all 3 phenos had diff looks but overall there purple punch like plants .. smells like purple punch and dole fruit cocktail .. semi easy to grow a little finicky 55-65 days tops they finish quick ( pulled a nanner off a lower branch) but I been neglecting these plants tbh 

Grape dog - I had 2 phenos but one got killed after a fan fell the other one is still going .. weird plants they don’t have any real structure and the leaves point down at any sign of unhappiness but the smell is heavy chem and the nugs are swelling with good frost .. plant fell over from weight of nugs 2 nights ago this plant gets better daily 70-80 days flower tho 

valley sundae - I only had one but this is the winner looks like a frostier og .. the frost structure and smell and nugs were super easy to grow .. if I could do it over I’d run the whole pack and clone em all till I found a keeper .. my sundae driver crosses and getting bumped up b4 my bday cake ones ..

If I’m not super tired I’ll try to get at lest 2 pics b4 I chop these last two


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 25, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Is it pretty common to find herms in Cannarados feminized gear?? If this is the case, I'm gonna go ahead (for safe measure) and do a foliar spraying of Florel (Ethephon), just to assist in prevention. It should also help me a bit with stretch as well. Those of you that have never tried it, give it a shot. So much cheaper than DM reverse and OF switch. That's just watered down Ethephon. Florel is concentrated and cheaper at that.
> 
> @thenotsoesoteric sorry man... I hate finding herms in the garden, I know the pain. But with something like florel you don't really have to even worry about checking them often if you apply it correctly, and that takes a lot of stress and headache out of the works...





nc208 said:


> Had you done any work to her in flower? Removing shoots or lower bud sites? I've had a few strains that dont want to be touched at all during flower or they will get pissed an shoot nanners.


I dont think it's common to find hermied in Rado gear. I think it's just those cookie Gene's throwing a little banana my way. These lower male flowers seem to pop up commonly with seed run when you dont let the plants veg till sexually maturity.

Now if more balls show up I'll be disappointed but as for now I think it's just those random intersex flowers that show up early and never return. 

I didn't prune any lowers till after I noticed the nuts. I think it's just because I flowered them out so young. Had I begged her a month and a half I doubt it would have thrown any male parts.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 25, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> Really sorry to see that - such a bummer holiday surprise. And those RG Margy’s are from regular seeds, not fems?


Yeah regs, but I think it will just be those two balls. Those early balls that show up down low that once you pick them off they're gone and don't return. Hopefully anyway, lol.

Cheers and I'll keep folks updated.


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 25, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I kno I been kinda missing but life got a little hectic good hectic tho
> 
> Herb - smells and taste like purple punch with a little added sweetness all 3 phenos had diff looks but overall there purple punch like plants .. smells like purple punch and dole fruit cocktail .. semi easy to grow a little finicky 55-65 days tops they finish quick ( pulled a nanner off a lower branch) but I been neglecting these plants tbh
> 
> ...


Really anxious to see herb, I am running herb too. 2 diff phenos. Sounds nice..


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I dont think it's common to find hermied in Rado gear. I think it's just those cookie Gene's throwing a little banana my way. These lower male flowers seem to pop up commonly with seed run when you dont let the plants veg till sexually maturity.
> 
> Now if more balls show up I'll be disappointed but as for now I think it's just those random intersex flowers that show up early and never return.
> 
> I didn't prune any lowers till after I noticed the nuts. I think it's just because I flowered them out so young. Had I begged her a month and a half I doubt it would have thrown any male parts.


That makes sense. I have noticed the same thing actually. I shouldn't have any issues with mine, I vegged them for over 2 months, they were all sexually matured to the fullest and beyond. I think I'm still gonna hit them with the Florel for safe measure and because I have a ton of plants going and it's harder to keep a precise eye on eveything when you have a medium/larger scale type grow.


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 25, 2019)

I think I am going to go through all the girls tonight, one by one and take cuttings from the lowers. At least 3 per plant so that way in the end if I have any worthy of keeping I can have mommas... Gonna do this instead of a reveg.

Not sure if you guys have ever tried this before, but this has always yielded success for me. Take cuttings, wrap bottom of stems in moist paper towel, secure with tape or rubberband. Lightly spritz the cuttings with water, place into a freezer bag and remove all air. Then breath a little air into the bags and store in fridge. Back when I had the legit GG#4, corey and chem 91 cuts I did this and they kept for right at 3 months till I decided to root them. You have to open the bags and discard all air every week and breath in little fresh co2 into the bags each time. It's amazing how long cuts will last like this...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 25, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> I think I am going to go through all the girls tonight, one by one and take cuttings from the lowers. At least 3 per plant so that way in the end if I have any worthy of keeping I can have mommas... Gonna do this instead of a reveg.
> 
> Not sure if you guys have ever tried this before, but this has always yielded success for me. Take cuttings, wrap bottom of stems in moist paper towel, secure with tape or rubberband. Lightly spritz the cuttings with water, place into a freezer bag and remove all air. Then breath a little air into the bags and store in fridge. Back when I had the legit GG#4, corey and chem 91 cuts I did this and they kept for right at 3 months till I decided to root them. You have to open the bags and discard all air every week and breath in little fresh co2 into the bags each time. It's amazing how long cuts will last like this...


Nice tip! I'm gonna try this now. That'll help big time.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 25, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> I think I am going to go through all the girls tonight, one by one and take cuttings from the lowers. At least 3 per plant so that way in the end if I have any worthy of keeping I can have mommas... Gonna do this instead of a reveg.
> 
> Not sure if you guys have ever tried this before, but this has always yielded success for me. Take cuttings, wrap bottom of stems in moist paper towel, secure with tape or rubberband. Lightly spritz the cuttings with water, place into a freezer bag and remove all air. Then breath a little air into the bags and store in fridge. Back when I had the legit GG#4, corey and chem 91 cuts I did this and they kept for right at 3 months till I decided to root them. You have to open the bags and discard all air every week and breath in little fresh co2 into the bags each time. It's amazing how long cuts will last like this...


Now that sounds like something I should try. It sounds pretty straight forward, but I imagine I could still mess it up


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice tip! I'm gonna try this now. That'll help big time.





Pizzapunkk said:


> Now that sounds like something I should try. It sounds pretty straight forward, but I imagine I could still mess it up


It works good y'all. As long as you dont keep things too wet, you gotta get the dampness just right but there is a big window for success. I think the key is breathing the fresh co2 into the bags every now and again. Would not hurt actually to do it 2 or 3 times per week instead. Also, they always take root much faster after being stored this way than they do fresh. I will try and make a "photo guide" when I do it, to help give a better idea of how it works... I thought that it was more common than it actually is, may be something worth making an entire post about separately. If you guys need any help with it lmk..


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 25, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I kno I been kinda missing but life got a little hectic good hectic tho
> 
> Herb - smells and taste like purple punch with a little added sweetness all 3 phenos had diff looks but overall there purple punch like plants .. smells like purple punch and dole fruit cocktail .. semi easy to grow a little finicky 55-65 days tops they finish quick ( pulled a nanner off a lower branch) but I been neglecting these plants tbh
> 
> ...


----------



## genuity (Dec 25, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> It works good y'all. As long as you dont keep things too wet, you gotta get the dampness just right but there is a big window for success. I think the key is breathing the fresh co2 into the bags every now and again. Would not hurt actually to do it 2 or 3 times per week instead. Also, they always take root much faster after being stored this way than they do fresh. I will try and make a "photo guide" when I do it, to help give a better idea of how it works... I thought that it was more common than it actually is, may he something worth making an entire post about separately. If you guys need any help with it lmk..


The big grow ops do this,it's a guy on IG with a fridge full of bagged cuts..
It really is the best way to keep cuts for future work.(if you got a spare fridge,cause as we know,us stoners take over stuff)


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 25, 2019)

genuity said:


> The big grow ops do this,it's a guy on IG with a fridge full of bagged cuts..
> It really is the best way to keep cuts for future work.(if you got a spare fridge,cause as we know,us stoners take over stuff)


I have been doing it myself now for a couple of years. I've never really had any issues at all. Yes it's an excellent way to save room and time. 

Lol @ stoners taking over the fridge, ain't that the truth! Honestly I just purchased a dorm fridge (mini fridge) solely for this purpose... Works perfectly and I keep it in the lungroom...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 25, 2019)

It’s a common practice in horticulture/the cut flowers business.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Found a couple nuts on the taller margy right after I posted pics yesterday
> View attachment 4442867


I chopped a good third off the hi chew did not c antmore but im letting her go will run from clone to c if it happens again, rado did replace them, with what ill have to wait should be here soon


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I dont think it's common to find hermied in Rado gear. I think it's just those cookie Gene's throwing a little banana my way. These lower male flowers seem to pop up commonly with seed run when you dont let the plants veg till sexually maturity.
> 
> Now if more balls show up I'll be disappointed but as for now I think it's just those random intersex flowers that show up early and never return.
> 
> I didn't prune any lowers till after I noticed the nuts. I think it's just because I flowered them out so young. Had I begged her a month and a half I doubt it would have thrown any male parts.


Mibe also were a tad young, herms are common in rado gear the dude even said he used to give his testers the disclaimer, ur gonna find herms but ur gonna fin fire. So u have had good luck if thats ur first


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 27, 2019)

The Bud Blood has really kicked these gals into flower quickly, things are moving along pretty much a week in advance compared to usual. They're stacking nicely and its starting to smell pretty heavily in my hidden garden... 

Really hard to get the back of the room, but the back half is the most vigorous and packed a bit tighter than the front. I'm gonna have to wobble my way back in there and get a few pics, did the best I could this morning... lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 27, 2019)

Damn... lol, I really need to do something with all of those wires and cords. Will be a good project for tonight. Also gonna go thru and work and adjust my LST lines. Gotta get those cuttings taken too before I get too far into flower.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 27, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Damn... lol, I really need to do something with all of those wires and cords. Will be a good project for tonight. Also gonna go thru and work and adjust my LST lines. Gotta get those cuttings taken too before I get too far into flower.


Thought you just got to your plants using those wires n cord like...


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 28, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Thought you just got to your plants using those wires n cord like...
> View attachment 4444083


lol well it is starting to become a jungle in there. But for now I've basically been doing the army crawl to get to where I have been needing to go lol.


----------



## growerNshower (Dec 28, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> I just picked up grapeology myself.


Have you popped those beans? Got some grapeology myself..


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Dec 28, 2019)

Could I get a list of some Indicas from cannarado please. I’ve heard affy taffy is one... looking for other as well ! Thank you !!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2019)

Yesyes3000 said:


> Could I get a list of some Indicas from cannarado please. I’ve heard affy taffy is one... looking for other as well ! Thank you !!


I'd check out any of his crosses with that blueberry in it.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 28, 2019)

Got some cherrypiex sd fems to rep'ace the hi chews. Im def stoked for those should be tasty asd great ahh yea. Also put the 5 grape macs in h20. No room for the garlic and grapes rn. But really wanna pop those to.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 28, 2019)

Yesyes3000 said:


> Could I get a list of some Indicas from cannarado please. I’ve heard affy taffy is one... looking for other as well ! Thank you !!


Bro get the grape nana it looks insane


----------



## webby420 (Dec 28, 2019)

I have a couple phenos on their second run.b


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 28, 2019)

Dried Banana Sundae. Real cookie/berry/og smell not so much grape now but still real nice. Tastes like it smells and nice balanced high


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2019)

3 roasted garlic margy, starting to stank


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 28, 2019)

Affy taffy one of the 3 packs for $60 from GLO if you decide to grab some


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 29, 2019)

]p0 l.o


thenotsoesoteric said:


> 3 roasted garlic margy, starting to stank
> View attachment 4445128View attachment 4445129View attachment 4445130


What kind of fragrances are you getting from them? How far along in flower are they? Looks really good bud, nice work!


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 29, 2019)

Grape Mac kickin' the helmet


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 29, 2019)

They are moving along fast since the switch, today is day 14 of 12/12. Stacking really good and I have a feeling this crop will turn out really nice **fingers crossed**.... 


And no, my lazy ass has still not done anything with those cords. Yet...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 29, 2019)

Live rosin and full melt from Fuzzy Pie and sugar rush


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 29, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Live rosin and full melt from Fuzzy Pie and sugar rush View attachment 4445353View attachment 4445354View attachment 4445355View attachment 4445356View attachment 4445357View attachment 4445358


Goddamn looks absolutely amazing, awesome work.


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 29, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Live rosin and full melt from Fuzzy Pie and sugar rush View attachment 4445353View attachment 4445354View attachment 4445355View attachment 4445356View attachment 4445357View attachment 4445358


damn nice color dude, my fresh froz didn't stay that light!

how many bags you run, or is that dry sift?


----------



## nc208 (Dec 29, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Live rosin and full melt from Fuzzy Pie and sugar rush View attachment 4445353View attachment 4445354View attachment 4445355View attachment 4445356View attachment 4445357View attachment 4445358


Holy feck that's some quality right there.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 29, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> damn nice color dude, my fresh froz didn't stay that light!
> 
> how many bags you run, or is that dry sift?


Do you use a freeze dryer or just your freezer?


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 29, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Do you use a freeze dryer or just your freezer?


both, material goes into freezer after being harvested & broken down, made into bubble, into freeze dryer. 

gunna blame the strain this year i guess, the mimosa i worked same process came out very light.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> ]p0 l.o
> 
> 
> What kind of fragrances are you getting from them? How far along in flower are they? Looks really good bud, nice work!


They're at about 3 weeks, I'm bad at writing down dates. They have a stink to they with some citrus undertones. Still a bit too early to get a good description. I'll keep yall inform.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 29, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Do you use a freeze dryer or just your freezer?


WPFF live rosin.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 29, 2019)

What does wpff stand for?


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 29, 2019)

nc208 said:


> What does wpff stand for?


Wet pressed fresh frozen? IDK just a guess


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 30, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> damn nice color dude, my fresh froz didn't stay that light!
> 
> how many bags you run, or is that dry sift?


Whole Plant Fresh Frozen 2.4# of sugar rush & 2# of fuzzy pie. Chopped and frozen immediately. Washed properly in a cold environment and directly into freeze drier. Once dried then it’s pressed and rite back into a refrigerator. That’s all.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 30, 2019)

nc208 said:


> What does wpff stand for?


Whole Plant Fresh Frozen


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 30, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Wet pressed fresh frozen? IDK just a guess


Whole Plant Fresh Frozen


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 30, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Whole Plant Fresh Frozen 2.4# of sugar rush & 2# of fuzzy pie. Chopped and frozen immediately. Washed properly in a cold environment and directly into freeze drier. Once dried then it’s pressed and rite back into a refrigerator. That’s all.


bang on. GDF wut!


----------



## webby420 (Dec 30, 2019)

Grapenana#3 live resin batter


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 31, 2019)

webby420 said:


> Grapenana#3 live resin batter


Yummy is it ??


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 31, 2019)

So I had to cancel my order for the sour apple biscotti sundae’s. Kind of sucks, but I’m flat broke. I got medical bills left and right to pay, I’m glad Rado’s site manager is a really cool dude and understood. Hopefully after I get all these hospital bills and ambulance bills paid they’ll still be in stock somewhere.


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 31, 2019)

*Day 17 of flower... *Gonna start getting some individual plant photos eventually a little further into flower when they really start showing distinctive traits and growth patterns. From Cannarado so far, I am really loving Bundy, 7 sins and looks like I have a couple really nice phenos of Cookie Dough Sundae. 


They are changing so fast... I bet I'll have some fast finishers.  



Was able to get back a little further this time and get better photos of the rear of the room. Looks like I'll have lots of nice long full top colas, exactly what I was hoping for. Trying to push each of these gals individually to their maximum abilities and potential. I'm ready for some fresh fire flowers...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 31, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> So I had to cancel my order for the sour apple biscotti sundae’s. Kind of sucks, but I’m flat broke. I got medical bills left and right to pay, I’m glad Rado’s site manager is a really cool dude and understood. Hopefully after I get all these hospital bills and ambulance bills paid they’ll still be in stock somewhere.


I had to do that before twice now and they even offered to honor the half off Halloween sale to me again on my next order after canceling. They’re the best. Hope everything gets better for you homie.


----------



## webby420 (Dec 31, 2019)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yummy is it ??


It’s amazing! Tropical


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 1, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> *Day 17 of flower... *Gonna start getting some individual plant photos eventually a little further into flower when they really start showing distinctive traits and growth patterns. From Cannarado so far, I am really loving Bundy, 7 sins and looks like I have a couple really nice phenos of Cookie Dough Sundae.
> 
> 
> They are changing so fast... I bet I'll have some fast finishers.
> ...


 Keep us updated on that Bundy!!! I’m looking to buying a pack from GLO since the Cereal Killer cut looks amazing


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 1, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Keep us updated on that Bundy!!! I’m looking to buying a pack from GLO since the Cereal Killer cut looks amazing


What is cereal killer i know cap made it or held the cut?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Keep us updated on that Bundy!!! I’m looking to buying a pack from GLO since the Cereal Killer cut looks amazing


Will do my friend, the growth and structure of the plant is awesome, i am loving it! Short, compact, stinky and bushy with lots of long arms full of flower sites all over it.




Greybush7387 said:


> What is cereal killer i know cap made it or held the cut?


The cereal killer cut is a pheno found from Breakfast of champions which to my knowledge is fruity pebbles x animal mints. I have seen a few reviews of the cereal killer cut, some of the frostiest herb I've ever seen. I see how it got its name for sure.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2020)

webby420 said:


> Grapenana#3 live resin batter


Looks and sounds tasty, glad I snagged two packs of these when they dropped. You got any pictures of her in flower? I imagine there’s some heavy variation between different pheno’s? Also was your keeper more Grape pie dominant, banana OG dominant, or a nice blend of both?


----------



## maxamus1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Just wanted to post a pic or two of my banana sunday. I will be trimming her up and thining her out in the next week to get her ready for flower will post more pics in the coming weeks.


----------



## webby420 (Jan 1, 2020)

I started 5 seeds of my pack of Grapenana. 4 females and 1 male. So #2&3 were the winners of the first run. But #4 was different. 2&3 were totally grape but #4 was green bananas. #2 was a little leafy frosty bud and #3 was big calyx. #4 was all made into live extract.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 2, 2020)

webby420 said:


> I started 5 seeds of my pack of Grapenana. 4 females and 1 male. So #2&3 were the winners of the first run. But #4 was different. 2&3 were totally grape but #4 was green bananas. #2 was a little leafy frosty bud and #3 was big calyx. #4 was all made into live extract. View attachment 4447811View attachment 4447810View attachment 4447809View attachment 4447808View attachment 4447807


Damn they look absolutely gorgeous and looks like they yield extremely well too. Awesome work man, I’m definitely hyped to pop my two packs soon as I’m able to. That second to last picture kind of reminds me of Bubba a little bit, at least the structure of the nugs. Was that the #4 pheno?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2020)

Well damn, I thought I had a clone of margy #3 but I fucked up and kept 2 bodega bubblegum #3 instead. Oops... may try a reveg or may not. The margies look great but not really fantastic smells so I'll wait till harvest and perhaps reveg if it's worth it.
#1, had early nuts none since

#3,


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn they look absolutely gorgeous and looks like they yield extremely well too. Awesome work man, I’m definitely hyped to pop my two packs soon as I’m able to. That second to last picture kind of reminds me of Bubba a little bit, at least the structure of the nugs. Was that the #4 pheno?


Shit looks dope i would get em but i got 18 more to run,the slurricane fems are growing faster than the sd regs rn im impressed so far with these fems 100 percent germ rate on the garlic and grapes and grape macs in my rrs


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 2, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well damn, I thought I had a clone of margy #3 but I fucked up and kept 2 bodega bubblegum #3 instead. Oops... may try a reveg or may not. The margies look great but not really fantastic smells so I'll wait till harvest and perhaps reveg if it's worth it.
> #1, had early nuts none since
> View attachment 4448269
> #3,
> View attachment 4448271


That frozen margy is tasty as fuq have u tried a cross yet . Should be good man have faith. Id clone them now, when ur flowers are ripe those clones will just be starting to grow
.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> That frozen margy is tasty as fuq have u tried a cross yet . Should be good man have faith. Id clone them now, when ur flowers are ripe those clones will just be starting to grow
> .


No where left to clone. I had clones cut but tossed the ones I didnt want. Totally didnt mean to toss that one though, lol. I still have few more beans if reveg is a no go.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 2, 2020)

Anyone run back to cookies or birthday cake s1?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 2, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No where left to clone. I had clones cut but tossed the ones I didnt want. Totally didnt mean to toss that one though, lol. I still have few more beans if reveg is a no go.


Yeah those Frozen Margy crosses are definitely ridiculously tasty. The Margy Dog has been my favorite so far that I’ve tried, taste just like an amazing OG cut but a little more skunky and citrusy. The Candy Margy is ridiculously tasty as well, but whatever pheno the dispo I got it from definitely leans more to the Wedding Pie. Hope you find something you like out of the ones you’ve popped, and if you have to do a re-veg I wish you the best luck. I’d love to try the Roasted Garlic Margy.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nope b


Gemtree said:


> Anyone run back to cookies or birthday cake s1?


ut about to run Birthday s1’s in 30 days


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah those Frozen Margy crosses are definitely ridiculously tasty. The Margy Dog has been my favorite so far that I’ve tried, taste just like an amazing OG cut but a little more skunky and citrusy. The Candy Margy is ridiculously tasty as well, but whatever pheno the dispo I got it from definitely leans more to the Wedding Pie. Hope you find something you like out of the ones you’ve popped, and if you have to do a re-veg I wish you the best luck. I’d love to try the Roasted Garlic Margy.


I grew pineapple Albert Walker x Frozen Margy last run. Nice yield and tasty smoke but not what I was hoping for. Having said that I only popped two seed of it.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 2, 2020)

So I finally get a chance to run my absolute favorite strain Marmalade also popped a few Terp Town Next few runs are going to be the best. In 30/40 days I’ll pop some more sugar rush and birthday cake s1’s Working on my cloning and perpetual grow skillz from now on.


----------



## webby420 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn they look absolutely gorgeous and looks like they yield extremely well too. Awesome work man, I’m definitely hyped to pop my two packs soon as I’m able to. That second to last picture kind of reminds me of Bubba a little bit, at least the structure of the nugs. Was that the #4 pheno?


#3 is first two picks
#2 is the last 3 picks
#4 was leafy and got shoved straight in a column lol


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 2, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> So I finally get a chance to run my absolute favorite strain Marmalade also popped a few Terp Town Next few runs are going to be the best. In 30/40 days I’ll pop some more sugar rush and birthday cake s1’s Working on my cloning and perpetual grow skillz from now on. View attachment 4448385View attachment 4448386


damn bro i wanted those marmalade so bad...was sure jungleboys was gunna put a few packs online, but of course they were actually only released in la or whatever lol. epic score. sounds like you have tried the flower/extracts, what's the synopsis on the taste/ nose?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 2, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I grew pineapple Albert Walker x Frozen Margy last run. Nice yield and tasty smoke but not what I was hoping for. Having said that I only popped two seed of it.


Yea thats the shit i dont want? I get worried with chem and haze crosses,never know when sum shit will arise


----------



## tman42 (Jan 2, 2020)

Sticky Sundae #1 day 56 of 12/12


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 3, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> damn bro i wanted those marmalade so bad...was sure jungleboys was gunna put a few packs online, but of course they were actually only released in la or whatever lol. epic score. sounds like you have tried the flower/extracts, what's the synopsis on the taste/ nose?


Basically the best orange apricot with added depth of fruity flavors. The nicest flowers (my old homie grew not me) we’re little rock hard nugs and just frost as hell. Not too much nose in flower form but definitely very tasty smoked. As far as extracts I’ve only tried 4 ways, some micro sugar probably made from trim, some open blasted nug runs I did, and quick flower presses: all of them super super orange apricot fruity flavors and I mean have you drooling kinda good. So now I’ll hopefully find a good pheno or few and I’ll run them every way possible. My preferred way to enjoy terps is live resin sauce HTFSE & HCFSE so that’s what I’m looking forward to. All hash and hash rosin live rosin ect just leaves me wishing the flavors were stronger and that’s why I like live resin better. Hope this was a good description for ya.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 3, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Basically the best orange apricot with added depth of fruity flavors. The nicest flowers (my old homie grew not me) we’re little rock hard nugs and just frost as hell. Not too much nose in flower form but definitely very tasty smoked. As far as extracts I’ve only tried 4 ways, some micro sugar probably made from trim, some open blasted nug runs I did, and quick flower presses: all of them super super orange apricot fruity flavors and I mean have you drooling kinda good. So now I’ll hopefully find a good pheno or few and I’ll run them every way possible. My preferred way to enjoy terps is live resin sauce HTFSE & HCFSE so that’s what I’m looking forward to. All hash and hash rosin live rosin ect just leaves me wishing the flavors were stronger and that’s why I like live resin better. Hope this was a good description for ya.


Hey not to derail the thread but any reason you can think of why the Terps in your live resin is better than the live rosin? I'm personally the opposite and only use solventless cuz I cant stand the butane taste in shatter. 
Also htfse and hcfse is cheap as fuck around here compared to live rosin. I can get a quarter of live resin ht or hc for 110-180 while a g of live rosin still costs 60-90.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 3, 2020)

Not in my live resin just in general I find terps more pronounced in live resin than live rosin That’s all. Not about cost just taste.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 3, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Hey not to derail the thread but any reason you can think of why the Terps in your live resin is better than the live rosin? I'm personally the opposite and only use solventless cuz I cant stand the butane taste in shatter.
> Also htfse and hcfse is cheap as fuck around here compared to live rosin. I can get a quarter of live resin ht or hc for 110-180 while a g of live rosin still costs 60-90.


Also bho should be purged properly and therefore no after taste.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 4, 2020)

Fuzzy Pie live rosin


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Hey not to derail the thread but any reason you can think of why the Terps in your live resin is better than the live rosin?


Flavonoids and terpines are volatile compounds, they are very sensitive to the elements such as exposure to heat, cold, oxygen etc. they start changing as they are exposed to these influences in varying degrees. Live Resin has you capture and collect the resin by freezing and sieving the resin which has the least affect on the terps.
Too bad a freeze dryer is a couple grand entry level.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 4, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Also bho should be purged properly and therefore no after taste.


I also agree, I never found a company who could get it that good. Even the color remediated stuff I could taste it. The pics you post are unreal so I think you have a quality setup for making it and know what your doing or have someone that does. I do all my own post processing so it usually looks like crap but tastes bomb.



colocowboy said:


> Flavonoids and terpines are volatile compounds, they are very sensitive to the elements such as exposure to heat, cold, oxygen etc. they start changing as they are exposed to these influences in varying degrees. Live Resin has you capture and collect the resin by freezing and sieving the resin which has the least affect on the terps.
> Too bad a freeze dryer is a couple grand entry level.


Yes, this sadly is the only piece of equipment I still need.
I thought live resin was just fresh frozen blasted? What is the difference on terps between that and making bubble and then pressing that? I'd assume the bubble process with the ice and bags would be the same as blasting through a screen?


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hey where can I buy some gear (Cannarado)


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I also agree, I never found a company who could get it that good. Even the color remediated stuff I could taste it. The pics you post are unreal so I think you have a quality setup for making it and know what your doing or have someone that does. I do all my own post processing so it usually looks like crap but tastes bomb.
> 
> 
> Yes, this sadly is the only piece of equipment I still need.
> I thought live resin was just fresh frozen blasted? What is the difference on terps between that and making bubble and then pressing that? I'd assume the bubble process with the ice and bags would be the same as blasting through a screen?


No solvent, still heated with plates.
Fresh frozen then ice water or freeze dried with dry sieve @ 70 micron you can pull just the resin heads!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I also agree, I never found a company who could get it that good. Even the color remediated stuff I could taste it. The pics you post are unreal so I think you have a quality setup for making it and know what your doing or have someone that does. I do all my own post processing so it usually looks like crap but tastes bomb.
> 
> 
> Yes, this sadly is the only piece of equipment I still need.
> I thought live resin was just fresh frozen blasted? What is the difference on terps between that and making bubble and then pressing that? I'd assume the bubble process with the ice and bags would be the same as blasting through a screen?


Basically with live resin (yes it’s frozen and blasted) but it’s always kept cold and terps in tact. Not sure scientifically why but live resin keeps terps better


----------



## nc208 (Jan 4, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> No solvent, still heated with plates.
> Fresh frozen then ice water or freeze dried with dry sieve @ 70 micron you can pull just the resin heads!


Thanks for the info, I may try and build a freeze dryer, I found a video which makes it look pretty easy and most of the equipment looks like a shatter making setup. it looks alot like best value vacs equipment.

@Officialoracle420, your definately on to something there with keeping it cold all the time, I make mine in a mud room at my home which isnt insulated so whatever temp outside is, that room is. I was making bubble when it was freezing out and the whole process was so much easier, nothing dried down or became sticky, was also the best tasting bubble and rosin I've made in a while so working in a cold environment definitely improved my process. It could very well be the cold factor and limiting the exposure time to air which will break down some of those terps. 
DIY Freeze Dryer





on a rado note I got 6/6 fresh biscotti to germ and all pop tails. 4 Biscotti chunks hit the flower tent on Jan 1, still waiting to see sex on those.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 4, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Hey where can I buy some gear (Cannarado)


You can go to either Radogear.com or GLO seed bank carries Rado‘s genetics, and has some pretty good deals. In my opinion I like going straight through Rado‘s website because him and his site manager are really cool ass people. Not to mention it doesn’t hurt that they always throw in fire freebies that you can find better pheno’s then you can find in a lot breeders packs that they sell.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 4, 2020)

Well looks like since I won’t be able to pop anything for a while my little seedling lights and clone lights came in handy because my roommate got a new pet. It’s a crested gecko, named Reptar and he’s fucking chill as hell. I’m already running low on my flower so it looks like I’m going to take a trip up to the dispensary Monday because they have some Gogi Margy flower and some Lemon Margy shatter. I was going to go with the Lemon the last time, but I went with the Margy Dog instead but I’m definitely super hyped to try the Gogi Margy.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 4, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well looks like since I won’t be able to pop anything for a while my little seedling lights and clone lights came in handy because my roommate got a new pet. It’s a crested gecko, named Reptar and he’s fucking chill as hell. I’m already running low on my flower so it looks like I’m going to take a trip up to the dispensary Monday because they have some Gogi Margy flower and some Lemon Margy shatter. I was going to go with the Lemon the last time, but I went with the Margy Dog instead but I’m definitely super hyped to try the Gogi Margy.


Great you can find that stuff local at least.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Thanks for the info, I may try and build a freeze dryer, I found a video which makes it look pretty easy and most of the equipment looks like a shatter making setup. it looks alot like best value vacs equipment.
> 
> @Officialoracle420, your definately on to something there with keeping it cold all the time, I make mine in a mud room at my home which isnt insulated so whatever temp outside is, that room is. I was making bubble when it was freezing out and the whole process was so much easier, nothing dried down or became sticky, was also the best tasting bubble and rosin I've made in a while so working in a cold environment definitely improved my process. It could very well be the cold factor and limiting the exposure time to air which will break down some of those terps.
> DIY Freeze Dryer
> ...


Yessir COLD is for making ANY extract ethanol, BHO, bubble/live rosin ect all of them aren’t required but to make good quality it’s necessary. Great luck on the beans


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 4, 2020)

3/3 popped on the Marmalade are in solo’s, 3/3 Terp Town popped and are also in solo’s. I’m using Buildasoil’s seeding mix this time around. I do trust my soil building skillz but the marmalade is so fn special to me I’m giving them the very best I can!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 4, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Will do my friend, the growth and structure of the plant is awesome, i am loving it! Short, compact, stinky and bushy with lots of long arms full of flower sites all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who made this cross bro


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 4, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Who made this cross bro


Cap I believe


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Who made this cross bro


I am not 100% sure, but I am asking around people that would know. It usually runs around 30% THC and like I said before, looks to be absolute fire. I cant wait to see how mine turn out, I am gonna try and find a keeper or two. Once I figure it out, I'll update.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Cap I believe


 Quiet possibly so... once I find out for sure I'll update.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2020)

Yup... looks like Cap did the work. He used Alien Cookies bred by Jaws and fruity pebble og bred by alien genetics. I'll be dammed, I thought this entire time it was animal mints x FPOG not alien cookies.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 4, 2020)

I had a 100% germ with a half pack of Grape Sundae. Just finished sexing and got 5/6 girls. 
As soon as I scrub my cloner out I'll grab some cuts, flip, and throw up some pics.

I just finished watering all my rooms, signed back in and the Rado thread pop up with the last couple pages about fresh frozen and beautiful plant pics. Couldnt resist. Dug this out to do a quick a quick dab. (only been smoking flowers lately)

CheeYaaahz


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2020)

Day 21 of 12/12 The gals are moving a long, buds are growing quickly and nice. Have not found any deficiencies in the entire room, yet... (fingers crossed). They are all connected to the same reservoir and getting equal amounts of nutrients. So far, so good! 


The 4 in the center front row in pic #1 and #2 are (in order) first 2 are cookie dough Sundae, 3rd is Bundy and 4th is Birthday Blues.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I had a 100% germ with a half pack of Grape Sundae. Just finished sexing and got 5/6 girls.
> As soon as I scrub my cloner out I'll grab some cuts, flip, and throw up some pics.
> 
> I just finished watering all my rooms, signed back in and the Rado thread pop up with the last couple pages about fresh frozen and beautiful plant pics. Couldnt resist. Dug this out to do a quick a quick dab. (only been smoking flowers lately)
> ...


Yummy what ya smoking on there??


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 5, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Day 21 of 12/12 The gals are moving a long, buds are growing quickly and nice. Have not found any deficiencies in the entire room, yet... (fingers crossed). They are all connected to the same reservoir and getting equal amounts of nutrients. So far, so good!
> 
> 
> The 4 in the center front row in pic #1 and #2 are (in order) first 2 are cookie dough Sundae, 3rd is Bundy and 4th is Birthday Blues.
> ...


Looks great man


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 5, 2020)

Peanutbutter Biscotti Sundae for the wake and bake. I need to grow more of this and try washing it. Taste is unreal. No flash/flash. Happy growing y’all.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Looks great man


Some fresh frozen blueberry shortcake I made a while ago. Its delicious.
I'd like press some too but my process needs some work and I still havent invested in a good press.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Peanutbutter Biscotti Sundae for the wake and bake. I need to grow more of this and try washing it. Taste is unreal. No flash/flash. Happy growing y’all. View attachment 4450128View attachment 4450129


You could scrape a dab off that!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some fresh frozen blueberry shortcake I made a while ago. Its delicious.
> I'd like press some too but my process needs some work and I still havent invested in a good press.


Yeah I have no press either...still do ok I think...this is just trim bin kief turned out great. Broke boy tech lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 5, 2020)

Two marmalade have popped up already less than 24 hours too very excited


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 5, 2020)

Here's the 7 topanga lem just uppoted to 7 gal fabrics and put in the flower tent. They needed water pretty bad when I x-planted so a few look a lil sad. They all look wonky AF because I've been topping and cropping the shit out of them. Grew super rangey in veg, they'll probably stretch 3-4x in flower. 

Currently finishing up a run of some stuff I brewed myself. I crossed some cheese quake to dinafem blue cheese and out of 17 females I found a girl ill keep around for a while. Good node spacing, nice sturdy branches, and dense n frosty. Fruity smells with a subtle menthol undertone. Sorry for going off topic but flower pics are more exciting... I'll update the dub sundae soon too


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 6, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> So I finally get a chance to run my absolute favorite strain Marmalade also popped a few Terp Town Next few runs are going to be the best. In 30/40 days I’ll pop some more sugar rush and birthday cake s1’s Working on my cloning and perpetual grow skillz from now on. View attachment 4448385View attachment 4448386


Have you ever ran marmalade before?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 6, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> damn bro i wanted those marmalade so bad...was sure jungleboys was gunna put a few packs online, but of course they were actually only released in la or whatever lol. epic score. sounds like you have tried the flower/extracts, what's the synopsis on the taste/ nose?


Jungleboys had nothing to do with Marmalade as stream for release. They where released online depends if you where into Cannarado at the time.
[Seeds here now sold them!]
They were not only sold in La, stop putting out false information, your credibility is not adding up


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 6, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Jungleboys had nothing to do with Marmalade as stream for release. They where released online depends if you where into Cannarado at the time.
> [Seeds here now sold them!]
> They were not only sold in La, stop putting out false information, your credibility is not adding up



Bruh... this isuntrue.

Here is a post I made in may 2017 :

"did anybody swoop any grape dosi or grape dosi v2 at any point?

i REALLY wanted a pack of that marmalade though.... fuck.  .

gunna have nightmares for not swoopin those "

Right after jungleboys made a post about their colab with cannarado, and stated the packs were only going to be dropped at TLC in LA. I could go back and find that instagram post, but geez lol.

I am not stating that they never gold sold online, apparently I just didn't know.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 6, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> Bruh... this isuntrue.
> 
> Here is a post I made in may 2017 :
> 
> ...


I mean I posted page 3 / 2016. That doesnt mean Sh*t. What matters is correct information.. 

Those where released on seeds here now, but actually I would like to see that post from them.

So do show/Tell.

Futhermore Orange Apricot is from Obsoul33t's line. 

Now I would like to see this "colab" you speak of. Kind of put your Money where your mouth is. I want to see this, packs will only be droped/sold at. Your word is all you have for credibility.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 6, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I mean I posted page 3 / 2016. That doesnt mean Sh*t. What matters is correct information..
> 
> Those where released on seeds here now, but actually I would like to see that post from them.
> 
> ...


You really gunna make me find that jungleboys post ok, but you better send me some marmalade when i do lol. 

the marmalade was for sure touted as collab, pretty sure by both parties. the grape pie was rado, and the apricot was the super fast flowering one from obs that jungleboys have had for awhile. its gunna take me forever to find this post though


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 6, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Have you ever ran marmalade before?


No. My old homie did though. Why?? Got some info or pointers?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 6, 2020)

T


Buss Relville said:


> You really gunna make me find that jungleboys post ok, but you better send me some marmalade when i do lol.
> 
> the marmalade was for sure touted as collab, pretty sure by both parties. the grape pie was rado, and the apricot was the super fast flowering one from obs that jungleboys have had for awhile. its gunna take me forever to find this post though


his is what I’ve been told and believe to be the truth. I was told to tag marmalade as a collab between rado jungle boys. Grape pie is rado and orange apricot was hunted and selected by jungle boys. I may be wrong idk but my homie always said he got them from tlc. He came back with Grapehead, Reisling, Topanga Canyon OG, and Marmalade. Ive never heard of them being released anywhere else. They must have been available other places afterwards just as I found a pack not from TLC. ‍


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 6, 2020)

I did some diggin boys, and almost found what I wanted.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BREikxajpQP/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BRji0IDDRBp/

Now the exact post in question where they said it was going to be an exclusive TLC drop still eludes me, but the collab clearly happened. I remember posting something cheeky like" K, will just wait for online drop" which i guess did happen, but i missed out.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 6, 2020)

I’ll catch up to that collection some day...

Really wish I would have grabbed that Grape Topanga.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 7, 2020)

You would have been better not showing Orange Daiquiri in that photo spread.

Again these where not Exclusive to Jungle Boys as you have stated.


Photo above May 9th, 2019

I have been growing Cannarado Genetics from the start, and yes Marmalade was sold on seeds here now. These also where available on that seed bank.

Have a good one today man
This one above


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jan 7, 2020)

At 50 days with Margalope and Butterscotch Cake. Margalope is getting chunky and dense with a strong, lingering aroma. BC has none of those properties yet, but looks to be the most trichome-laden bud I’ve ever grown. Pics don’t show how sparkly she really is. I’ve named her Frostilicus.

Margalope:


BC:


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 7, 2020)

CalmAnSense said:


> At 50 days with Margalope and Butterscotch Cake. Margalope is getting chunky and dense with a strong, lingering aroma. BC has none of those properties yet, but looks to be the most trichome-laden bud I’ve ever grown. Pics don’t show how sparkly she really is. I’ve named her Frostilicus.
> 
> Margalope:
> View attachment 4451574
> ...


They look great. No terms on the butterscotch??


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 7, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> They look great. No terms on the butterscotch??


Terps


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jan 7, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Terps


Thank you for the good vibes! Surprisingly, there’s been no aroma at all, even when I’ve accidentally bumped it. Terps just became noticeable a few days ago - there is a faint sweet aroma from it now that does actually smell like cake frosting, but I gotta get right up on the buds to catch a whiff. It seems particularly lacking next to the strong smelling Margalope.

Perhaps this is why I’ve never seen Butterscotch Cake seeds for sale. It’s a stunner looker though, so I’m crossing my fingers the terps will come on strong it’s last couple weeks.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 7, 2020)

"You would have been better not showing Orange Daiquiri in that photo spread.

Again these where not Exclusive to Jungle Boys as you have stated. "


Take it up with Jungleboyz, not my posts! Also, every breeder ever that says something is going to be an exclusive drop. Shit happens daily. 

EHM EHM. 

All I have is my word though, and did prove most of my claim... how about a " yes buss, You are honest, and I was at least partially incorrect" ...


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I had a 100% germ with a half pack of Grape Sundae. Just finished sexing and got 5/6 girls.
> As soon as I scrub my cloner out I'll grab some cuts, flip, and throw up some pics.
> 
> I just finished watering all my rooms, signed back in and the Rado thread pop up with the last couple pages about fresh frozen and beautiful plant pics. Couldnt resist. Dug this out to do a quick a quick dab. (only been smoking flowers lately)
> ...


Nice man


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 7, 2020)

Got 4 outta 4 males from the bc x doho and my 5 thin mint x dohos were 1 male 3 herms and 1 fem looks ok in like week 3 the herms got yanked and im watchin that last one. Also flipped the daily grapes yesterday they were all looking very uniform with the dominant indica structure. Fingers crossed those should be bomb diggitty lol. Also the hi chew is still looking ok no more male parts week 5.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 7, 2020)

I got 3 boys and 1 lady from my biscotti chunks. She's starting to get very stretchy, I know GMO is stretchy so Hoping it's a fatso leaner.

6/6 Fresh Biscotti germed and are all above soil. Hoping for some more ladies with them.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 7, 2020)

Freebie pack of flow7doho freebies, no mutants, one runt female culled, one beautiful female, 3 males, no herms. Also no herms on the TK91 fems.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 7, 2020)

I was hoping to get a pack of the flo7 when I ordered from Rado but got the pyxy Styx wedding pie and blue cookies x doho. Anyone mess with those? Blue cookies is a straight cookie from cookie fam I think, sounds good...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I got 3 boys and 1 lady from my biscotti chunks. She's starting to get very stretchy, I know GMO is stretchy so Hoping it's a fatso leaner.
> 
> 6/6 Fresh Biscotti germed and are all above soil. Hoping for some more ladies with them.


Hope you have better luck than I did with the Fresh. Popped a whole pack and had 11/13 pop. 8 or 9 males unfortunately. Saved one male to see what he can do. Still have 3 packs left.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 8, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I was hoping to get a pack of the flo7 when I ordered from Rado but got the pyxy Styx wedding pie and blue cookies x doho. Anyone mess with those? Blue cookies is a straight cookie from cookie fam I think, sounds good...


I mess with those homie


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 8, 2020)

3/3 marmalade & 2/3 Terp Town up and on the move. I may have to sub in something else inplace if the one Terp Town doesn’t come up and I believe it won’t so. These are all fems.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 8, 2020)

CalmAnSense said:


> At 50 days with Margalope and Butterscotch Cake. Margalope is getting chunky and dense with a strong, lingering aroma. BC has none of those properties yet, but looks to be the most trichome-laden bud I’ve ever grown. Pics don’t show how sparkly she really is. I’ve named her Frostilicus.
> 
> Margalope:
> View attachment 4451574
> ...


Looking absolutely beautiful man, good job. I wouldn’t think the Margalope would throw out that much color. Have you reduced temps, does it naturally just get cold at night in there, or is it just the genetics? Also was the butterscotch cake freebies? I know I got one butterscotch cross as a freebie just don’t remember if it was crossed to Daily Driver, Apple Juice or DoHo. Hopefully those terps really start to shine for ya in the next couple weeks or once you get it in a jar and start curing.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 8, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I was hoping to get a pack of the flo7 when I ordered from Rado but got the pyxy Styx wedding pie and blue cookies x doho. Anyone mess with those? Blue cookies is a straight cookie from cookie fam I think, sounds good...


I know I have some freebies of the Flo7 crosses, it’s crossed to DoHo I believe. I’d be more than willing to trade you for the Pyxy Styx x DoHo, shit I’d even throw in another freebie pack of the cookie crisp F3 x DoHo. Yeah blue cookies is from cookie fam, some say it’s blueberry x TM cookies some say it’s blue dream x TM cookies. With all the shady name swapping they do who the hell knows. After getting some of the Candy Margy flower and shatter(really wouldn’t call it shatter anymore it’s starting to sugar up but I’m not complaining, but it is weird the Margy Dog shatter I got at the same time is like glass) from my local dispo(the cut they use is definitely wedding pie dominant), I’m trying to get my hands on all the wedding pie crosses.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jan 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looking absolutely beautiful man, good job. I wouldn’t think the Margalope would throw out that much color. Have you reduced temps, does it naturally just get cold at night in there, or is it just the genetics? Also was the butterscotch cake freebies? I know I got one butterscotch cross as a freebie just don’t remember if it was crossed to Daily Driver, Apple Juice or DoHo. Hopefully those terps really start to shine for ya in the next couple weeks or once you get it in a jar and start curing.


Thanks - I appreciate the good vibes! The color is all from a cold snap back during the first couple weeks of flowering. Had an issue with my temperature control in the room and the plants got consistent 50 degree nighttime temps until I finally fixed the problem. The low temps really slowed down water intake and growth, but the colors and aromas on Margalope are so much more intense than my previous run with her. Smells loud and like sweet coffee and kush at the moment...I’m hoping it tastes the same.

Butterscotch Cake was a freebie I got with a purchase from one of Cannarado’s verified resellers. Just two seeds, and honestly, neither of “sellable” appearance. This plant now is from the runtier looking of the seeds, and I initially sprouted it as a backup. The cold may have bothered it more than the Margalope and impacted the terps - total grower error that I didn’t fix the problem and adjust the feeding schedule temporarily. Just from the impressive trich coverage alone, I’d be keen on trying the other BC seed sometime and give it a no-problems run. But I’ve got the next couple years already planned out, so it’ll be a while before I’ll get to it again. My next Cannarado run will be Biscotti Sundae.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 8, 2020)

Margy dog is next on the Rado list to pop, gonna run some csi Chem 91 s1 and ghost og x 91 first. Gonna pollinate those with the margy dog and make some margy f2s if everything goes accordingly. Probably hit the topanga lemon and dubb sundae with the margy dog too if I find something worth keeping.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I know I have some freebies of the Flo7 crosses, it’s crossed to DoHo I believe. I’d be more than willing to trade you for the Pyxy Styx x DoHo, shit I’d even throw in another freebie pack of the cookie crisp F3 x DoHo. Yeah blue cookies is from cookie fam, some say it’s blueberry x TM cookies some say it’s blue dream x TM cookies. With all the shady name swapping they do who the hell knows. After getting some of the Candy Margy flower and shatter(really wouldn’t call it shatter anymore it’s starting to sugar up but I’m not complaining, but it is weird the Margy Dog shatter I got at the same time is like glass) from my local dispo(the cut they use is definitely wedding pie dominant), I’m trying to get my hands on all the wedding pie crosses.


I have pyxy x doho. Dm me homie.


----------



## Cardlee P (Jan 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Pineapple and grapefruit are the more common flavor profiles found in c99. So tropical is right up there.


You got the grapefruit right, in my sock drawer stunkbomb Cindy!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 9, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Margy dog is next on the Rado list to pop, gonna run some csi Chem 91 s1 and ghost og x 91 first. Gonna pollinate those with the margy dog and make some margy f2s if everything goes accordingly. Probably hit the topanga lemon and dubb sundae with the margy dog too if I find something worth keeping.


Yeah that Margy Dog is definitely something else, the shatter I got has that pure OG Funk with some added skunk and muskiness. It’s definitely a lot more potent than the Candy Margy shatter(usually one decent size dab of the MD has me completely baked where it takes two of the CM), but I just personally love that candy grape, pine, vanilla baked goods, and hints of citrus taste it has. I’m sure you’ll definitely be able to find something special out of them, especially if you like OG and Chem Dog like me. Also that Ghost OG x 91 from Humboldt CSI should have some insane pheno’s to be found. I had gotten some Chem 3* x 91 freebies, but I gave them to a buddy of mine and I’m kind of kicking myself in the ass for it. Oh well if he finds a nice cut he damn well better put a clone to the side for me.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 9, 2020)

sundae dough week 8 lookin like 11 weeks to finish.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 9, 2020)

loop718 said:


> sundae dough week 8 lookin like 11 weeks to finish. View attachment 4453293View attachment 4453294View attachment 4453295View attachment 4453296View attachment 4453298View attachment 4453299View attachment 4453300View attachment 4453301View attachment 4453302


Looking great those gonna be some frosty nugs for sure


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 9, 2020)

Man I may need to reveg roasted garlic margy #1 even though it had early two nuts. Shit is dank af.

Smell is hard to describe, she is greasy


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 9, 2020)

loop718 said:


> sundae dough week 8 lookin like 11 weeks to finish. View attachment 4453293View attachment 4453294View attachment 4453295View attachment 4453296View attachment 4453298View attachment 4453299View attachment 4453300View attachment 4453301View attachment 4453302


Looks killer, I've had my eye on that cross. How are the smells?


----------



## loop718 (Jan 10, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Looks killer, I've had my eye on that cross. How are the smells?


Idk how either cross smells so i cant compare them but its a rank gassy smell. You will deff find a keeper in them for sure.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 10, 2020)

Day 27 flower and have thinned out some leaves and done a little lollipoping... Pretty much halfway there. Smells are starting to really come out in the flowers and the trichs are going nuts. I have some insanely frosty phenos. Gonna crank up the feeding a little bit in next weeks reservoir.


Humble Pie (DVG) "just thought I would share, smells just like sweet cherry/grape pie"




Random



Bundy#1




Bundy #2



More random pics...


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 10, 2020)

What's the nose like on those Bundys?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 10, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Day 27 flower and have thinned out some leaves and done a little lollipoping... Pretty much halfway there. Smells are starting to really come out in the flowers and the trichs are going nuts. I have some insanely frosty phenos. Gonna crank up the feeding a little bit in next weeks reservoir.
> 
> 
> Humble Pie (DVG) "just thought I would share, smells just like sweet cherry/grape pie"
> ...


^ Damn that Bundy is packing on some serious fucking frost. They all look really good, awesome work man. I’ve always been interested in getting some of D the G‘s genetics but just never pulled the trigger. Wasn’t he partnered up with Ken Estes? If so he definitely is putting out a lot more fire, even though I can’t lie some pheno’s of Candyland and phantom cookies are absolutely amazing. The phantom cookies I grew one year was absolutely amazing, tasted and smelled just like Hawaiian punch and baked goods.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 10, 2020)

Ohhh damnnnn
This Beast is startin to stack........ Biscotti Chunks a week since flip.


Close up....



Santa Came a lil late but definately lit the house on fire..... new packaging is on point and looks slick.


And 6/6 Fresh biscotti all above soil and living. Got 1 female biscotti chunks who is stretchy as heck already. This dude is stacking hard and staying short so some f2s will be coming of the chunks.

Also got a line on a Fatso cut from Phinest so very fucking stoked on that. Also a cut of RomDog( Romulan x chemdog D) coming with it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Ohhh damnnnn
> This Beast is startin to stack........ Biscotti Chunks a week since flip.
> View attachment 4453741
> 
> ...


Damn that’s one hell of a stud, and I’m not gonna lie you definitely got me jealous as hell that you got a pack of that Carnival candy. I definitely would love to see some pics of that fatso cut once you get it and get her running. Hopefully you find a nice pheno out of the fresh biscotti and the biscotti chunks. The Romdog sounds interesting to, Only got my hands on a legit cut of Romulan once and grew outside. Not the best yeilder but definitely a perfect strain right before bed. She made some insane BHO as well I wonder how the chem dog will add to the Romulans terp profile


----------



## nc208 (Jan 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn that’s one hell of a stud, and I’m not gonna lie you definitely got me jealous as hell that you got a pack of that Carnival candy. I definitely would love to see some pics of that fatso cut once you get it and get her running. Hopefully you find a nice pheno out of the fresh biscotti and the biscotti chunks. The Romdog sounds interesting to, Only got my hands on a legit cut of Romulan once and grew outside. Not the best yeilder but definitely a perfect strain right before bed. She made some insane BHO as well I wonder how the chem dog will add to the Romulans terp profile


Thanks, I'm definitely interested to see how all these play out, the fatso cut will be amazing to do a bx with the biscotti chunks if all works out...
The fresh I have no idea what to expect but from Tuna_rooms description I can't wait to see whats in there.

Romulan is just one of those stand out strains that even today will hold its own with the best if you get a proper cut of it. Amazing terps and blasts you off your socks. Add some Dirty ass Chemdog D and thats right up my alley. The nastier the terps the better IMO, reminds me of a dogshit deadhead haze I need to get too hmm...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Thanks, I'm definitely interested to see how all these play out, the fatso cut will be amazing to do a bx with the biscotti chunks if all works out...
> The fresh I have no idea what to expect but from Tuna_rooms description I can't wait to see whats in there.
> 
> Romulan is just one of those stand out strains that even today will hold its own with the best if you get a proper cut of it. Amazing terps and blasts you off your socks. Add some Dirty ass Chemdog D and thats right up my alley. The nastier the terps the better IMO, reminds me of a dogshit deadhead haze I need to get too hmm...


True that, wait you’re familiar with dog shit? I got a freebie from a CSI Humboldt order and it was dog shit x t1000. At first I thought it was a joke, but after doing some research I found out it was across of purple something, a Cambodian land race or Thai, and hippy trail Afghani? Still I’ve never heard of it, have you tried it before? Yeah from what I’ve seen on IG from tuna room and his description I’m stoked to pop the fresh biscotti…… sadly when I get a chance.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 10, 2020)

This is my whole Rado lineup I still have to sift through, and it’s killing me not being able to pop anything right now.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> This is my whole Rado lineup I still have to sift through, and it’s killing me not being able to pop anything right now.


So sick man I’m a lil jelly over a few of those. I’m happy for you.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 10, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> So sick man I’m a lil jelly over a few of those. I’m happy for you.


Thanks man I appreciate it, I’m just very thankful and blessed to be able to have these.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 10, 2020)

8 Herb are soaking now, couple Gelato Magy gals and only 1 Fresh female I believe out of my whole pack...I’d pop more but am tight on space so many are staying in solos or going to <1 gal containers. Looking for winners.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jan 10, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Where did you grab those? I ran them like 8yrs ago great strain.


DC Seed Exchange was selling Hazeman for $50 a pack. also got Hazeman"s limited Chocolate Thai F2 & F3 only sold at DCSE & as a freebies I got lucky to get Purple G


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jan 10, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Is it pretty common to find herms in Cannarados feminized gear?? If this is the case, I'm gonna go ahead (for safe measure) and do a foliar spraying of Florel (Ethephon), just to assist in prevention. It should also help me a bit with stretch as well. Those of you that have never tried it, give it a shot. So much cheaper than DM reverse and OF switch. That's just watered down Ethephon. Florel is concentrated and cheaper at that.
> 
> @thenotsoesoteric sorry man... I hate finding herms in the garden, I know the pain. But with something like florel you don't really have to even worry about checking them often if you apply it correctly, and that takes a lot of stress and headache out of the works...



I popped 3 of each Banana Sundae & Sundae Driver S1 no herm problems at all


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 11, 2020)

The two in the front left and the three in the middle are dub sundae. The 7 topanga are on the perimeter. Two more dub sundae veggin for now. Seeing some pale leaves/chlorosis so I foliar fed cal mag, fish hydrolysate, and EM. Probably over watered a little when I transplanted... Also top dressed a touch of bokashi and some ewc and mulched with straw. Day 5 on the topanga day 4 on the dub. Before and after foliar shots.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 11, 2020)

Lone Fresh female


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ok so new update...this is the only one left from the group I popped on 1/1. It’s a marmalade. I popped two more marmalade and another terp town before I knew that a few others were to die. This is totally my fault for letting my totally inexperienced homie give it a go. I’m happy to help him learn and very grateful that he provided me a veg place while I’m moving into the new spot. However it hurts me to see fire genetics die off. I’ll never set up a spot an hour away again. Between work and moving it’s very hard to find time to make it there. In a few days they’ll all be home with daddy and al will be well. I won’t be surprised if I end up popping more at that time.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 12, 2020)

PSA I’m looking for Sundae Driver, Grape Pie, and something blueberry from cannarado. I’m also always interested in any other cannarado genetics new and old Rare a plus. If anyone can help please message me. Thanks.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 12, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> PSA I’m looking for Sundae Driver, Grape Pie, and something blueberry from cannarado. I’m also always interested in any other cannarado genetics new and old Rare a plus. If anyone can help please message me. Thanks.


Why dont you look into phinest? They have all those strains and they charge like 20-30$ a clone.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Why dont you look into phinest? They have all those strains and they charge like 20-30$ a clone.


How do u order them do they ship to mass
Or ship period i looked and couldnt find shit


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 12, 2020)

Just grabbed a pack of birthday cake and single scoop from glo. Lost my gelato 33 clone so hoping I can find something as good in the scoop


----------



## nc208 (Jan 12, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> How do u order them do they ship to mass
> Or ship period i looked and couldnt find shit


They have been showing up at lots of events bringing the heat. They were at emerald cup selling. Not sure how shipping is supposed will work with it fed illegal and they are a legal company. 

Shipping is prob only in Cali. But do some homework... I'm in Canada and I got access to Phinest TC up here.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 12, 2020)

I need everyones help please im in coco coir and cant seemto knock out my gnats im using growstones for drainage layer pure coco and organic mechanics rice hulls as a detterent along with microbe lift for 3 months and they are still coming i tried de and cinnamon essential oils nothing will work. Oracle your organic, whats ur ipm bud any solid tips and trix id really appreciate it.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 12, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I need everyones help please im in coco coir and cant seemto knock out my gnats im using growstones for drainage layer pure coco and organic mechanics rice hulls as a detterent along with microbe lift for 3 months and they are still coming i tried de and cinnamon essential oils nothing will work. Oracle your organic, whats ur ipm bud any solid tips and trix id really appreciate it.


Mosquito dunks always worked for me.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 12, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I need everyones help please im in coco coir and cant seemto knock out my gnats im using growstones for drainage layer pure coco and organic mechanics rice hulls as a detterent along with microbe lift for 3 months and they are still coming i tried de and cinnamon essential oils nothing will work. Oracle your organic, whats ur ipm bud any solid tips and trix id really appreciate it.


Hopefully you got little bit of money laying around. You need to buy a bottle of Venerate, Safer Brand #567, and Safer Brand Insect Killing Soap. You need to buy this fogger on amazon Burgess 1443 Propane Insect Fogger and some butane tanks. You also need to buy this: *Ecological Labs AEL20037 Microbe Lift Mosquito Control Aquarium* and apply it every 3 days for 2 weeks then I usually do 5 or 7 days in between once in control. I also hang the purple bug killing lights in my rooms and use yellow sticky paper on all pots.

Cycle between the three pesticides using one every 1-2 weeks until you see you have complete control. Never coat plants I shoot under the pots where they hide and then target in air. 2 of them are phytotoxic so dont be dumb and coat plants.

PS I recommended Eco Labs concentrated BT because it is the most concentrated. Save lots of $.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 12, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I need everyones help please im in coco coir and cant seemto knock out my gnats im using growstones for drainage layer pure coco and organic mechanics rice hulls as a detterent along with microbe lift for 3 months and they are still coming i tried de and cinnamon essential oils nothing will work. Oracle your organic, whats ur ipm bud any solid tips and trix id really appreciate it.


Well I’m acting working on that now. This run. I never had any pest issues until late flower last run so I’m going to try mabye a drip or hempy bucket/auto pot idea I thought up. I’m going to use mironized sulfur, neem oil, dy zymes eliminator, possibly some other essential oils, I’m also using a pre made soil from buildasoil so they include some things in the soil such as insect frass. That’s all. Of course these things need to be done properly. If I have an outbreak I’ll deal with it then. I’m also thinking of trying some things from cap . He has some organic amendments and a few other things one could be very interested in. I suggest anyone look into it. Hope this helps. I’m here to learn and share whatever knowledge I am able to.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 12, 2020)

Are you using fabric pots or something with open drainage holes? I couldn't get rid of them last round but switching to fabric pots I haven't seen any. I put a straw layer on top and mix de in with it then give the top a little dusting. Ensures there's a barrier of dry dust even right after watering. I use caps foliar fwiw, didn't seem to get rid of them completely with the open drain pots but seemed to help and is definitely something I'll be running as part of my ipm going forward.

Fwiw I used a bunch of bti last run and it didn't get rid of them, essential oils and insecticidal soaps didn't help either. You could try Sf nematodes, they're supposed to be effective provided they're alive when you get them. Cheap on Amazon but probably a more sure bet going thru arbico.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Are you using fabric pots or something with open drainage holes? I couldn't get rid of them last round but switching to fabric pots I haven't seen any. I put a straw layer on top and mix de in with it then give the top a little dusting. Ensures there's a barrier of dry dust even right after watering. I use caps foliar fwiw, didn't seem to get rid of them completely with the open drain pots but seemed to help and is definitely something I'll be running as part of my ipm going forward.
> 
> Fwiw I used a bunch of bti last run and it didn't get rid of them, essential oils and insecticidal soaps didn't help either. You could try Sf nematodes, they're supposed to be effective provided they're alive when you get them. Cheap on Amazon but probably a more sure bet going thru arbico.


Thanks for the info. I use radicle bags


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks dudes my drainage holes werent blocked on some cause i ran outta growstone but im doing geolite on the next ones for the drainage layer and i dunno what if any for a top dressing. Im gonna try neem cake mixed in the coco and then prolly the dryed rice hulls and i also got spinosad cause its a bacteria like bt so if i get more than ill drench them with that i guess. I dunno when i had gnatgnix ontop and growstones for drainage with the bmc. I never seen em but now they dont have those products ive been gettin hammered. They are local but my sticky cards have like 100 to 200 per week. And the de just gets caked up and never breakes the cycle. Sorry for the thread hijack there fellas.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 13, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I need everyones help please im in coco coir and cant seemto knock out my gnats im using growstones for drainage layer pure coco and organic mechanics rice hulls as a detterent along with microbe lift for 3 months and they are still coming i tried de and cinnamon essential oils nothing will work. Oracle your organic, whats ur ipm bud any solid tips and trix id really appreciate it.


Gnatrol. A couple of drenches and they're gone. Theres a very reliable seller on eBay that repackages it in smaller quantities. Its affordable and effective. And Gnatrol has one of the higher BTi spore counts. I've used this in as part of my IPM for years and rarely if ever see a flyer. 

Are you positive their fungus gnats?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Gnatrol. A couple of drenches and they're gone. Theres a very reliable seller on eBay that repackages it in smaller quantities. Its affordable and effective. And Gnatrol has one of the higher BTi spore counts. I've used this in as part of my IPM for years and rarely if ever see a flyer.
> 
> Are you positive their fungus gnats?


Im 100 percent they are fg


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 13, 2020)

I hear spinosad works all stages bti is just larva so who knows ill definitly brag if i ever win.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 13, 2020)

Grape Dog D


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 13, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I hear spinosad works all stages bti is just larva so who knows ill definitly brag if i ever win.


Spinosad works best for thrips. Bti works for FGs. And you're correct. The larva eat the Bti so you still need yellow sticky cards to catch the flyers. 
FGs are easy to knock out. You'll beat em.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 13, 2020)

Prepping some Grape Sundaes for cuttings tomorrow and then flipping sometime this week.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 13, 2020)

Some new and one remaining pop of marmalade & terp town by cannarado. They’re all seem to be very happy in they’re little persy domes.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 13, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> What's the nose like on those Bundys?


Right now they're all a little different. 2 of them have a very sweet cereal smell with a touch of pine and one is straight cereal terps. Then two have a strong pine, earthy smell with a touch of spice. Then I have one that almost smells like pine and armpits lol, but I like those kinds of terps. At this stage, they will change as they grow older.

The FATSO x Birthday Cake smells dank asf. One smells like straight rotten tooth decay, halitosis 100%... Cant wait till harvest....


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Grape Dog D
> View attachment 4455374



What's the nose like on this one?? Beautiful colors, looks potent and tasty... nice one!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 13, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> What's the nose like on this one?? Beautiful colors, looks potent and tasty... nice one!


Thank you!
They're all candy sweet. Like sickly sweet. Almost cloying but there's notes on the backend of something funky I can put my finger on. 
Other than potency and a few variegated leaves, it doesn't seem to express any of the D traits at all. 
I think I'm gonna keep this one for a while.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Grape Dog D
> View attachment 4455374


Damn that’s a lovely keeper you got there, nice work  . Does the chem dog add any funky terps to the grape pie? Looks like she’s going to be a heavy yielder as well.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn that’s a lovely keeper you got there, nice work  . Does the chem dog add any funky terps to the grape pie? Looks like she’s going to be a heavy yielder as well.


Thanks!
Not really. Its mostly sweet kinda like papaya fruit. I think I'm going try freeze some for extracts on the next run. 
The potency is on point and resin heads are greasy AF, not like the gritty ones, but really slick and greasy.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Grape Dog D
> View attachment 4455374


damn thats a good one


----------



## TEHILLAH (Jan 13, 2020)

I have margalope if anyone wants to trade a pack. If anyone is interested.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jan 13, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Where did you grab those? I ran them like 8yrs ago great strain.


Just got an email from DCSE - Hazeman is still $50 a pack w/ Stardawg F2 - 5 pack freebie while supplies last
*JoJo Sour Grapes v1 
(Jojo’s Sour Grapes #1 x Sour Grapes F3) 12 Regular Seeds*


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 13, 2020)

Cheap cloth pots at 247garden dot com. The 7 gallons were like 1.60 a piece and shipping was 10 bux for two dozen. I've never tried it but have read a hydrogen peroxide drench can suppress fungus gnats and also prevent root disease. I would definitely not try it unless you're running salts and aren't concerned with micro life in your mix.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 13, 2020)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Just got an email from DCSE - Hazeman is still $50 a pack w/ Stardawg F2 - 5 pack freebie while supplies last
> *JoJo Sour Grapes v1
> (Jojo’s Sour Grapes #1 x Sour Grapes F3) 12 Regular Seeds*


Damn so what is sour grapes exactly? That sounds tempting though


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 14, 2020)

Ps...anyone know how to get some cannarado genetics from Canada to USA?


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Ps...anyone know how to get some cannarado genetics from Canada to USA?


If you are in the US, just order from a US seed bank..
Radogear.com


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 14, 2020)

genuity said:


> If you are in the US, just order from a US seed bank..
> Radogear.com


Yes but I have a particular rado beans I want and they’re in Canada and I’m in USA


----------



## nc208 (Jan 14, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yes but I have a particular rado beans I want and they’re in Canada and I’m in USA


What and where? I'm up North.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jan 14, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Damn so what is sour grapes exactly? That sounds tempting though


Sour grapes & grape Stomper are cuts originating from the same strain from what I understand


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (Jan 14, 2020)

Hey all,

Anyone have any experience running any of CannaRado's Cookie Crisp freebie crosses?

I've had it in the back of my mind for a while now and I'm thinking of cracking a pack of Blueberry X Cookie Crisp pretty soon

Thanks!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 14, 2020)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Just got an email from DCSE - Hazeman is still $50 a pack w/ Stardawg F2 - 5 pack freebie while supplies last
> *JoJo Sour Grapes v1
> (Jojo’s Sour Grapes #1 x Sour Grapes F3) 12 Regular Seeds*


I got this and grape moments which is insanely frosty. Those are next up for me order from haze though just ask for a stock list [email protected] 30$free shipping and free 12 of sd. From what i understang the grape stompercut x sgf3 and grape moments are the best


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 14, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Anyone have any experience running any of CannaRado's Cookie Crisp freebie crosses?
> 
> ...


They look great bodyne grew one on this thread looked great id get on those. Now....


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 14, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yes but I have a particular rado beans I want and they’re in Canada and I’m in USA


What ones u tryin to get


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 14, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Damn so what is sour grapes exactly? That sounds tempting though


Its grape stomper before they found the grape stomper cut same thing basically but hazemans reworked version.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 14, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Its grape stomper before they found the grape stomper cut same thing basically but hazemans reworked version.


the grape moments


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (Jan 14, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> They look great bodyne grew one on this thread looked great id get on those. Now....


Nice, well that's good to know!

I was checking out a grow review someone had posted of the DoHo X Cookie Crisp cross, and they had said that they were pretty pleased with the nose on it


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 14, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> the grape moments


Does it smell like candy sweet grapes or like the wine grape bullshit?


----------



## Joedank (Jan 14, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Its grape stomper before they found the grape stomper cut same thing basically but hazemans reworked version.


That’s not my understanding of the lineage of sour grapes . 
about 11 years ago in mendo I grew a cut called sour grapes that had beef around quite a while before that
Sour d x grape ape . 
the ggg has grape stomper renamed by a dispo or some shit . 
sour grapes cut is pretty bad ass IMO


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2020)

Roasted garlic margy, both of my bigger margies threw balls, just found this last night on the 1 that had been male part free. Not a big deal but takes them out of the "keeper" status regardless how good they come out.

But dank af nonetheless


----------



## Voyager420 (Jan 14, 2020)

Cannarado's one night stand is very tasty and has a good strong high. Loud and skunky terpenes.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Roasted garlic margy, both of my bigger margies threw balls, just found this last night on the 1 that had been male part free. Not a big deal but takes them out of the "keeper" status regardless how good they come out.
> 
> But dank af nonetheless
> View attachment 4456546View attachment 4456547


Seems like the margy is pretty hermtastic same thing basically with my grape margy except i found 1 that had no balls and im on the second run now lookin good


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 14, 2020)

Joedank said:


> That’s not my understanding of the lineage of sour grapes .
> about 11 years ago in mendo I grew a cut called sour grapes that had beef around quite a while before that
> Sour d x grape ape .
> the ggg has grape stomper renamed by a dispo or some shit .
> sour grapes cut is pretty bad ass IMO


Lol theres 2 sour grapes i know what ur sayin. Not the same strain


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2020)

If anyone has any Orange Cheddar put back, I would definitely pop those... I ran a few my last run and they turned out fantastic. Just thought I would share, just rolled a huge OC joint...  

The Chem D is there lightly, but the orange and cheese is there heavily in terps and taste... Probably one of the best "Orange" strains I have ever grown. Had a cut of Agent Orange that was passed around IC mag for a while, it was fire but not close to this. It's right there with a keeper cut I had a few years ago from a 24k gold keeper I had grown out and selected that leaned strong towards the tangie side of things... It really is some top shelf smoke. Thought I had popped all of my Orange Cheddar beans but just now realizing I actually have 5 left. Gonna try them outdoors this year I guess and see how they do.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 15, 2020)

nc208 said:


> What and where? I'm up North.


What ya got lol ? But I just don’t want beans to get confiscated coming into the us from Canada is all. One pack is extremely rare.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 15, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> What ones u tryin to get


Colada and driver. I’m looking for any/all rate or special rado beans. Grape pie bx as well.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 15, 2020)

New beans arrived yesterday. Very stoked. Will be popping and posting some soon as I get new setup built.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (Jan 15, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> New beans arrived yesterday. Very stoked. Will be popping and posting some soon as I get new setup built. View attachment 4456840View attachment 4456841View attachment 4456842View attachment 4456843View attachment 4456844View attachment 4456845


Nice!
Looks like you've got some heat in that lineup


----------



## nc208 (Jan 15, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What ya got lol ? But I just don’t want beans to get confiscated coming into the us from Canada is all. One pack is extremely rare.


Oh I got nothing for sale. I thought you needed help grabbing beans from somewhere in Canada that wouldn't ship to the states. Just offering help if ya needed it.


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Jan 15, 2020)

Have any of y'all's growed out the cookie dough sundae?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 15, 2020)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Have any of y'all's growed out the cookie dough sundae?


I posted some nugs on here, just trimmed 2 zs


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 16, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Oh I got nothing for sale. I thought you needed help grabbing beans from somewhere in Canada that wouldn't ship to the states. Just offering help if ya needed it.


Message me on how you could help please and thanks.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 16, 2020)

Day 7 for #terptown 
Day 16 for #marmalade 
Finally got my homie on track with his veg skillz only took 6-10 special beans I’ll be popping more but not until new setup is built and that will be soon. There will be many veg pics coming so be prepared.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (Jan 16, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Any pics of that daily grape homie, lmk what to expect hopin its gp dom or able to find one. I wish i could find a gp cut if only i lived in cali. anyone seen WoodStock Farmacy sundae bruch wow they have a strain haskap i wan its gpxsb sundae brunch is mimosa x sundae driver or vice versa and i dont think its from mean gene these guys are from maine no one started a woodstok farmacy thread tho.


I've got some Sundae Brunch from Woodstock that I've been working with, and I've got two phenos that are worth keeping around.

My #8 is definitely pretty grape dominant.
She's got a heavy grape nose, with some fruit punch, citrus, orange notes in there.

I actually also just got a pack of their Haskap today, funny enough.

Their genetics are great, they've got a lot of nice crosses and they're awesome people over there.

I've got a pack of Daily Grape from CannaRado I haven't cracked yet as well, how'd yours turn out?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2020)

The lead roasted garlic margy is showing some purple hues and is a real nice looking bud. The other 2 are nice but not real nice. 

If this one didnt throw two early nuts I'd reveg her but I'll pass.

Smell is weird hard to explain but gaseous for sure.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 17, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The lead roasted garlic margy is showing some purple hues and is a real nice looking bud. The other 2 are nice but not real nice.
> 
> If this one didnt throw two early nuts I'd reveg her but I'll pass.
> View attachment 4458139
> Smell is weird hard to explain but gaseous for sure.


How was the stretch on her? That was using the GMO cut right?
The one biscotti chunk female I got going is very stretchy, has already more than doubled in height 2 weeks since flip. I reckon she is Fatso leaning. 

The male Biscotti chunk I got has stayed quite short in comparison so I'm thinking hes closer to the biscotti sundae side.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> How was the stretch on her? That was using the GMO cut right?
> The one biscotti chunk female I got going is very stretchy, has already more than doubled in height 2 weeks since flip. I reckon she is Fatso leaning.
> 
> The male Biscotti chunk I got has stayed quite short in comparison so I'm thinking hes closer to the biscotti sundae side.


I had three girls 1 tall, 1 medium and 1 runt. The biggest tallest 1 is the looker of the group. I flowered her out young, like 3 weeks veg total from germination. 

I think if I had vegged her long she would have gotten huge! Buds weigh up so it could be a cropper for sure.

I assume the gmo is heavy with the tall pheno especially since she has all the color.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The lead roasted garlic margy is showing some purple hues and is a real nice looking bud. The other 2 are nice but not real nice.
> 
> If this one didnt throw two early nuts I'd reveg her but I'll pass.
> View attachment 4458139
> Smell is weird hard to explain but gaseous for sure.


Nice i


Northeastern_Collective said:


> I've got some Sundae Brunch from Woodstock that I've been working with, and I've got two phenos that are worth keeping around.
> 
> My #8 is definitely pretty grape dominant.
> She's got a heavy grape nose, with some fruit punch, citrus, orange notes in there.
> ...


Nice i would love a cut of both those strains thier rado crosses look dope. My daily grapes are only in week 2 maybe. My hi chew looks crazy no nanners popping up anymore wk 7ish i think i may have caused them my top leaves were getting to much light. So i have to run it again . And my thin mint x doho only fem with no balls has super small buds week 4 or 5 i dunno but looks pretty shit tbh.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 20, 2020)

Day 20 for marmalade & Day 11 for terp town bred by Cannarado


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2020)

*Garanimals 
(Animal Cookies x Grape Pie bx)*

4 weeks in and dumping frost all over. Nice structure and great stacking can’t really smell it over others further in flower but stem rub gives a nice plum type smell. Wait till swelling season starts  this is a blacksheepfarmerz selected clone. I have a few of their cuts I will show more and more of


----------



## BrewerT (Jan 20, 2020)

Any reports or logs on any of the DoHo & Pyxy Styx's crosses? Im getting ready to crack some today!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 20, 2020)

Not bad but some doho xs have really small buds found 2 that were frosty but laughable bud size so hopefull u get some that have more mom than dad ive ran 15 doho seeds and found maybe 1or 2 that was keeper ish material but tossed them. But thats just me.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2020)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Have any of y'all's growed out the cookie dough sundae?


I am. I have a few in flower right now, all phenos are different from each other. Reall nice so far..


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 20, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Any reports or logs on any of the DoHo & Pyxy Styx's crosses? Im getting ready to crack some today!


Nope but I’m popping some soon too homie. Can’t wait to see what you find


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 20, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Not bad but some doho xs have really small buds found 2 that were frosty but laughable bud size so hopefull u get some that have more mom than dad ive ran 15 doho seeds and found maybe 1or 2 that was keeper ish material but tossed them. But thats just me.


What all ones did you run exactly?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 20, 2020)

Pacifier x Apple Juice are all very uniform in smell/stem rub currently. All 4 smell the same as the last 1 I ran. 1 Root Beer Sundae is cream soda like where my larger container gal has no smell at all currently. Gelato Margies are limey skunk.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Pacifier x Apple Juice are all very uniform in smell/stem rub currently. All 4 smell the same as the last 1 I ran. 1 Root Beer Sundae is cream soda like where my larger container gal has no smell at all currently. Gelato Margies are limey skunk.


I have the rootbeer x apple juice cross as freebies and I'm stoked to run them but haven't heard any reports on any of the apple juice crosses.


----------



## ace777 (Jan 20, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Any reports or logs on any of the DoHo & Pyxy Styx's crosses? Im getting ready to crack some today!


im at week 4 of flowering on pyxy Styx x doho super dense buds will post few pics tomorrow not much smell yet unless give her a stem rub and smells sweet


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 20, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What all ones did you run exactly?


Wedding cake were all males 1 fem thin mint rest were herms males,and the strawberry kush 3 fems no herms 2 were good enough to keep the kush dom and the tm dom


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 20, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Pacifier x Apple Juice are all very uniform in smell/stem rub currently. All 4 smell the same as the last 1 I ran. 1 Root Beer Sundae is cream soda like where my larger container gal has no smell at all currently. Gelato Margies are limey skunk.


Those gelato margy sound nice


----------



## BrewerT (Jan 21, 2020)

ace777 said:


> im at week 4 of flowering on pyxy Styx x doho super dense buds will post few pics tomorrow not much smell yet unless give her a stem rub and smells sweet


Thx for all the input and responses. Would love to see what they look like mid flower amigo! I will post along my journey. They are taking a 24hr bath then into Light Warrior


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 21, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Those gelato margy sound nice


Pacifier x AJ are my favorites. I will definitely reveg one of the Margy to get a better yield/idea the 2nd run. These are all primarily solo cup 12/12 runs. Normally I can still yield around 3/4-zip/cup, but this time something stunted growth and I’m looking at small samples. I didn’t train much and simply had no lateral growth for clones etc.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 21, 2020)

Rado said hes dropping wifi x sd this week watch out. Lol hopefully he restoc


ChronicWonders. said:


> Pacifier x AJ are my favorites. I will definitely reveg one of the Margy to get a better yield/idea the 2nd run. These are all primarily solo cup 12/12 runs. Normally I can still yield around 3/4-zip/cup, but this time something stunted growth and I’m looking at small samples. I didn’t train much and simply had no lateral growth for clones etc.


Lowest im gonna try is 1 gal and even then im watering 1 to 2x.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 22, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I have the rootbeer x apple juice cross as freebies and I'm stoked to run them but haven't heard any reports on any of the apple juice crosses.


I just ran Vineyard Select grape pie x apple juice I think this is it. Ran two different phenos both different and super dank.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 22, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Rado said hes dropping wifi x sd this week watch out. Lol hopefully he restoc
> 
> Lowest im gonna try is 1 gal and even then im watering 1 to 2x.


Yeah I’m going 5 gals and up from now on. Anything less isn’t working for me. 1 gallons have to water and amend too much. 3 gallons make me wish i used 5 gallons so well you get the idea. I’ll be using 10/15 gallons for flowering this run if I’m not “hunting”


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 22, 2020)

Marmalade day 22 & Terp Town day 13 just after transplant. They were off to a hella slow start but they should take off now.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 22, 2020)

So what’s kinda the final verdict on the doho freebies?? I’m seeing they’re not all that.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 22, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Wedding cake were all males 1 fem thin mint rest were herms males,and the strawberry kush 3 fems no herms 2 were good enough to keep the kush dom and the tm dom


So no strawberry terps on that one? Ever ran sour strawberry pie ??


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 22, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Roasted garlic margy, both of my bigger margies threw balls, just found this last night on the 1 that had been male part free. Not a big deal but takes them out of the "keeper" status regardless how good they come out.
> 
> But dank af nonetheless
> View attachment 4456546View attachment 4456547


Sorry to hear they threw balls out on you man, did you flower them straight from seed?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 22, 2020)

Voyager420 said:


> Cannarado's one night stand is very tasty and has a good strong high. Loud and skunky terpenes.


That’s good to hear I got a pack as a freebie when I ordered the fresh biscotti. It’s just killing me not being able to pop anything right now.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 22, 2020)

Been a good minute since I have updated pics of the flower room. We are on day 39 today, these pics were taken 2 days ago. Just added in some MOAB, nirvana and TPS Bloom into the reservoir. Looks like I was slightly under feeding as I have a few plants yellowing out on me and showing signs of starvation. The buds are getting fat tho  ..... Cant wait to see them in 2 more weeks. I have too many going to go into detail about each one right now and they're a bitch to get to in the middle to back area... It is packed full in there, just the way I like it.... 

I will eventually get to them one by one when they are closer to being done and definitely when ready to harvest. I will say this.... I have been on a chem kick for the last few years, so lately I have been used to the thick gassy chemical skunkiness... But I have to say, this is the stinkiest run i have had for the last 3 years... It is over powering my carbon filters. They do have a little age on them but they still work, this shit just stanks.... simple as that. Some of the Bundy phenos will melt your eyes, they're all different and distinctive. I have some fatso x bday cake (7 sins) that will make you feel like you are sticking your nose in a 70 year old homeless mans mouth that has rotting teeth and had been eating rotten asshole, 2 of the 7 sins are just wicked nasty, but I love them like that.... all personal preference of course lol...

I am ordering a couple new phresh filters in a day or 2 and getting an extra fan and throwing an extra scrubber in there as well. Too much risk with this one, and my ass ain't gambling it or risking it.

My mikado smells like straight armpits, pine and skunk. Then I have a purple badlands pheno that is just ridiculously stinky, rotting blueberry, skunk, chem and solvents...

Some of these phenos from Cannararo are just insanely frosty. Pics don't do any of them justice.

I did screw up though and only got cuttings off the front half of the room and none in the back. Most of the best looking gals reside in the back of the room. I guess I'm going to go out tonight when the lights flip on and take cuttings from all the lowers in the back, they have buds on them but they will still root. Always had flowering clones root faster for me than in the veg state... Only thing that sucks is that you have to wait out a reveg. Oh well, I feel there are definitely gonna be some keepers.. Bout to start popping beans for my next run too, gonna try and start working on a solid perpetual system..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 22, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Been a good minute since I have updated pics of the flower room. We are on day 39 today, these pocs were taken 2 days ago. Just added in some MOAB, nirvana and TPS Bloom into the reservoir. Looks like I was slightly under feeding as I have a few plants yellowing out on me and showing signs of starvation. The buds are getting fat tho  ..... Cant wait to see them in 2 more weeks. I have too many going to go into detail about each one right now and they're a bitch to get to in the middle to back area... It is packed full in there, just the way I like it....
> 
> I will eventually get to them one by one when they are closer to being done and definitely when ready to harvest. I will say this.... I have been on a chem kick for the last few years, so lately I have been used to the thick gassy chemical skunkiness... But I have to say, this is the stinkiest run i have had for the last 3 years... It is over powering my carbon filters. They do have a little age on them but they still work, this shit just stanks.... simple as that. Some of the Bundy phenos will melt your eyes, they're all different and distinctive. I have some fatso x bday cake (7 sins) that will make you feel like you are sticking your nose in a 70 year old homeless mans mouth that has rotting teeth and had been eating rotten asshole, 2 of the 7 sins are just wicked nasty, but I love them like that.... all personal preference of course lol...
> 
> ...


That’s a funny ass description of the seven sins, but that the Bundy, and the purple badlands sounds like they’ve got some lovely terps. Personally I love that funky, rotten, Skunky, and dead meat funk. The ladies are looking lovely, nice work man


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 22, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That’s a funny ass description of the seven sins, but that the Bundy, and the purple badlands sounds like they’ve got some lovely terps. Personally I love that funky, rotten, Skunky, and dead meat funk. The ladies are looking lovely, nice work man


Lol yeah that's the best way to describe her stinky ass... Some of those Bundys do smell like straight cereal, but loud ass dank cereal. May smell sweet but it is ungodly loud.

Speaking of nasty smells, some of the best stuff I ever had was grown out from some landrace afghani beand brought back from Afghanistan back in 2006 from a buddy of ours. We grew huge guerilla commercial grows all over the eastern state of Ky, northern TN. There were phenos ranging from dirt socks/feet with some of the sickening sweetest smell you have ever smelled, to armpits and skunk, incense, chicken shit and maple syrup, and some just straight hash plants.. some of the phenos would finish by mid September. I would give absolutely anything for some of those seeds back and to grow out and search keepers... never had anything like it since and I have grown a lot of the old school circulating cuts from sssc, sensi, etc.

Some of the phenos out of that afghani were honestly right there with the Roadkill Skunk we have around here and that skunk is straight roadkill, literally. Just like hitting a dead skunk in the middle of a hot humid night in mid summer. Zero sweetness.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 22, 2020)

Damn Nate, one more post and you hit your 1000 posts... congrats man!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 23, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Damn Nate, one more post and you hit your 1000 posts... congrats man!


appreciate it man, just wish I could get growing again and start posting pictures of some beautiful ladies myself instead of drooling on my screen looking at y’all’s. That’s awesome that you can still get your hands on some RKS, I haven’t had any good skunk in ages.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> appreciate it man, just wish I could get growing again and start posting pictures of some beautiful ladies myself instead of drooling on my screen looking at y’all’s. That’s awesome that you can still get your hands on some RKS, I haven’t had any good skunk in ages.


Congratulations to you as well. I also haven’t seen any real rks since well forever ago. I’d have to see it or smell it to believe it.


----------



## Pothead Man (Jan 23, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That’s a funny ass description of the seven sins, but that the Bundy, and the purple badlands sounds like they’ve got some lovely terps. Personally I love that funky, rotten, Skunky, and dead meat funk. The ladies are looking lovely, nice work man


message me Nate


----------



## Pothead Man (Jan 23, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Congratulations to you as well. I also haven’t seen any real rks since well forever ago. I’d have to see it or smell it to believe it.


message me


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 24, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> appreciate it man, just wish I could get growing again and start posting pictures of some beautiful ladies myself instead of drooling on my screen looking at y’all’s. That’s awesome that you can still get your hands on some RKS, I haven’t had any good skunk in ages.





Officialoracle420 said:


> Congratulations to you as well. I also haven’t seen any real rks since well forever ago. I’d have to see it or smell it to believe it.



I am working on getting the RKS beans again. Can't make any promises, but if I end up with them everyone will be happy, and that I absolutely can promise. This is the real deal Lucile.... Nothing sweet about it.

On another note, I see that one of my cookie dough sundaes are producing a few nanners, which I noticed a while ago and didn't think too much about it, so I let them be. Once I increased bloom nutes, bam.... Here those little bastards come.

Gonna spray with florel lightly tonight and see if I can take care of the issue. Florel has never left me hangin' yet, always erases the issue...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 24, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I am working on getting the RKS beans again. Can't make any promises, but if I end up with them everyone will be happy, and that I absolutely can promise. This is the real deal Lucile.... Nothing sweet about it.
> 
> On another note, I see that one of my cookie dough sundaes are producing a few nanners, which I noticed a while ago and didn't think too much about it, so I let them be. Once I increased bloom nutes, bam.... Here those little bastards come.
> 
> Gonna spray with florel lightly tonight and see if I can take care of the issue. Florel has never left me hangin' yet, always erases the issue...


That’s awesome that you can get the real deal Holyfield RKS, but I’m sorry to hear your cookie dough sundae threw some nanners. So if you spray Florel that’ll take care of the nanners? If so I definitely got to get me some when I can start popping some seeds again. I don’t know what I want to pop first but I know the blueberry sundae definitely had some issues with nanners. Pretty sure it’s was from a light leak, but i’ve also been told blueberry and it’s crosses can be very finicky. If that spray can take care of it, I definitely wouldn’t mind investing in it.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jan 24, 2020)

Margalope top harvested on Day 67. Dense, sticky, and funky.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 24, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That’s awesome that you can get the real deal Holyfield RKS, but I’m sorry to hear your cookie dough sundae threw some nanners. So if you spray Florel that’ll take care of the nanners? If so I definitely got to get me some when I can start popping some seeds again. I don’t know what I want to pop first but I know the blueberry sundae definitely had some issues with nanners. Pretty sure it’s was from a light leak, but i’ve also been told blueberry and it’s crosses can be very finicky. If that spray can take care of it, I definitely wouldn’t mind investing in it.


It has always worked for me. I have also tried optic foliar switch, it did not work so well, I think maybe it's too watered down or just a totally different substance in it, one of the two...

The good thing about florel is if any pollen had already been released it will stop seed production in its tracks. It's the same thing used for seedless fruits on the market. If you do find any beans, it is because they were already developed before you applied it. This is why it is a good idea if you know you are running hermie prone strains to spray at the beginning of flower and about 21 days flower just to make sure. I dont mind a few seeds myself, but I dont want handfuls of them.

I'm just really wanting the nanners to stop in my current case, I think it makes the bud look like shit in my opinion. So I wanna stop it now in its tracks. I have seen the nanners dry up and shrivel, but most likely some will still be present within the bud, but by time they finish since it is mid flower, the buds will continue to grow and "swallow " up the ones that are already present and wont really be noticeable anymore. It will also ensure that I don't have any popping out towards the end of flower as well.

Yes true blueberry lineage is finicky, even outdoors I have had issues with a few of DJs bb crosses before. Same with my cookie dough Sundae, cookie lines are prone to it as well. Sucks but I can deal with it, definitely not throwing it out.

When you decide to give it a go, PM me and I will give you directions on how to use it correctly. You gotta use it right or it either wont work, or can burn your plants due to the PH of the solution. But it's very easy and not risky if you mix correctly.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 24, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Been a good minute since I have updated pics of the flower room. We are on day 39 today, these pics were taken 2 days ago. Just added in some MOAB, nirvana and TPS Bloom into the reservoir. Looks like I was slightly under feeding as I have a few plants yellowing out on me and showing signs of starvation. The buds are getting fat tho  ..... Cant wait to see them in 2 more weeks. I have too many going to go into detail about each one right now and they're a bitch to get to in the middle to back area... It is packed full in there, just the way I like it....
> 
> I will eventually get to them one by one when they are closer to being done and definitely when ready to harvest. I will say this.... I have been on a chem kick for the last few years, so lately I have been used to the thick gassy chemical skunkiness... But I have to say, this is the stinkiest run i have had for the last 3 years... It is over powering my carbon filters. They do have a little age on them but they still work, this shit just stanks.... simple as that. Some of the Bundy phenos will melt your eyes, they're all different and distinctive. I have some fatso x bday cake (7 sins) that will make you feel like you are sticking your nose in a 70 year old homeless mans mouth that has rotting teeth and had been eating rotten asshole, 2 of the 7 sins are just wicked nasty, but I love them like that.... all personal preference of course lol...
> 
> ...


Crushing it man nice


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 24, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I am working on getting the RKS beans again. Can't make any promises, but if I end up with them everyone will be happy, and that I absolutely can promise. This is the real deal Lucile.... Nothing sweet about it.
> 
> On another note, I see that one of my cookie dough sundaes are producing a few nanners, which I noticed a while ago and didn't think too much about it, so I let them be. Once I increased bloom nutes, bam.... Here those little bastards come.
> 
> Gonna spray with florel lightly tonight and see if I can take care of the issue. Florel has never left me hangin' yet, always erases the issue...


I found 1 outta 4 that did not have balls still runnin it


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 24, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> So no strawberry terps on that one? Ever ran sour strawberry pie ??


Yes two were very terpy outta 3 they were good just not keepers 4 me


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 24, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> It has always worked for me. I have also tried optic foliar switch, it did not work so well, I think maybe it's too watered down or just a totally different substance in it, one of the two...
> 
> The good thing about florel is if any pollen had already been released it will stop seed production in its tracks. It's the same thing used for seedless fruits on the market. If you do find any beans, it is because they were already developed before you applied it. This is why it is a good idea if you know you are running hermie prone strains to spray at the beginning of flower and about 21 days flower just to make sure. I dont mind a few seeds myself, but I dont want handfuls of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks man I appreciate it, first I got a find a spot I can grow at. I never knew that about blueberry, the first year I flew out to California it was harvest season and they were harvesting blueberry, and after that the only strains I grew with blueberry in it was blue dream and blue cheese and I had zero problems with those. True that about the cookies though, none of the cookie cuts I’ve grown threw out any nanners but I’ve heard anything with cookies or cherry pie in it can be highly susceptible to throw some balls.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 24, 2020)

CalmAnSense said:


> Margalope top harvested on Day 67. Dense, sticky, and funky.
> 
> View attachment 4463628


Damn she’s got a beautiful structure and some beautiful colors, awesome work man. What’s the best way you could describe the terps? I’ve heard some good things about chocolope but never grown it or even tried it for that matter, but I’m sure that FM probably added a lot of frost and OG terps and characteristics to that cross.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 24, 2020)

Mutant grape and garlic seedling this guys growing three seperate main stems


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 24, 2020)

Well I tried hitting up the dispensary I went to last time to try and get some more of Rado’s FM crosses, but no cigar this time. All they had was Durban Margy RSO and Lemon Margy pre-rolls and fuck pre-rolls. I did get some straight fire I 95(TK x {Legend OG x Stardawg IX2}) flower and that shits like TK on steroids, basically everything an OG lover can ask for. I also got some Velvet Glove(GMO x Nookies{Animal Cookies x Nigerian landrace}) shatter which is this dispensaries own strain and it smells absolutely lovely. It has that GMO funk but sweeter and hints of berry, I can’t wait to take a dab of it. That I 95 makes me want to get some of his Fatso crosses and the Velvet Glove just makes me want to get a Fatso cross 10 times more(i’m thinking the biscotti chunks if there’s any left), because Im assuming the Gelato in there will carry over that berry type funk and blend beautifully with the Fatso. Anyone in here running any Biscotti Chunks, any other Fatso cross, or have ran Fatso it’s self straight up? Anyways hopefully next time I hit up the dispensary I have better luck and they have some more FM crosses in stock or better yet some Daily Driver crosses, SD crosses, or really anything from Rado to be honest.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 24, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Mutant grape and garlic seedling


Damn that thing looks crazy, it looks like it topped itself. Almost looks like it’s growing into like a bonsai tree, that’s pretty awesome.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jan 24, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn she’s got a beautiful structure and some beautiful colors, awesome work man. What’s the best way you could describe the terps? I’ve heard some good things about chocolope but never grown it or even tried it for that matter, but I’m sure that FM probably added a lot of frost and OG terps and characteristics to that cross.


Thanks Nate Dogg! It smells like coffee beans, piney kush, and sweet garlic. It’s very similar to the earthy kush Margalope I grew previously, but smells sweeter, which I suspect is from the purpling due to the cold temps. 

I’ve never had Chocolope either, but I’m real familiar with Cannalope Haze, and my prior Margalope had the same “good vibes” feeling to it that CH does. Strong, long lasting effects too - half a j lasts me a solid 3 hours. It really does smell and taste like coffee/chocolate, more so than I expected. I ended up liking it the most over Weed Nap and Lemonessence, so I ran it again.

It’d be nice to sample some more flavors from the Margy line, but I haven’t seen any around my area. It’s cool you usually have a few Margy products to sample from when you go shopping.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 24, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Any reports or logs on any of the DoHo & Pyxy Styx's crosses? Im getting ready to crack some today!


I popped some dosidos x doho and only 1 germed. I think 2 of the 5 wedding cake x doho germed. I was bummed. But i got 5 for 5 on my cherry pie x cookie crisp f3!!!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 25, 2020)

CalmAnSense said:


> Thanks Nate Dogg! It smells like coffee beans, piney kush, and sweet garlic. It’s very similar to the earthy kush Margalope I grew previously, but smells sweeter, which I suspect is from the purpling due to the cold temps.
> 
> I’ve never had Chocolope either, but I’m real familiar with Cannalope Haze, and my prior Margalope had the same “good vibes” feeling to it that CH does. Strong, long lasting effects too - half a j lasts me a solid 3 hours. It really does smell and taste like coffee/chocolate, more so than I expected. I ended up liking it the most over Weed Nap and Lemonessence, so I ran it again.
> 
> It’d be nice to sample some more flavors from the Margy line, but I haven’t seen any around my area. It’s cool you usually have a few Margy products to sample from when you go shopping.


Hell yeah, I’m glad you found one you actually like and it sounds super tasty. I definitely can’t lie it is pretty nice to have a dispensary around here that usually has some Rado gear stocked, their menu showed they had a lot more of his genetics stocked earlier in the day but when I got there it was an hour before closing and it was still packed. Like I said though, since now I know they keep some of his FM crosses in rotation I’ll try and make it earlier in the day the next time I go. I’ve definitely enjoyed the FM crosses I’ve gotten so far.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 25, 2020)

I’m planning on doing another run with the same dude I did my last run with, so I can finally start popping some beans and I’m hella stoked. Since the lemonessence did so well last time I think I’m going to do three of those and maybe three gastanker I’m really not sure yet. I want to stick to running feminized seeds for now so I don’t have to cull any males that I might want to keep for breeding down the line. Also I definitely don’t want to go digging into my blueberry sundae seeds since I only have one pack left, decisions decisions. I might even possibly do just six lemonessence so that way I can have them all dialed in, instead of trying to dial in multiple strains at once. Since he’s new to growing I’m probably just going to stick to one strain, and make it easier on him as well as myself. Actually now that I think about it I may do three lemonessence and three Terp Town. I’m going to have to look at everything I got first but for this run I definitely want to use feminized seeds. I may even do 3 Terp Town from Rado and 3 Zkittlez S1’s from CSI Humboldt, and then take some cuts and use some silver colloidal on the Z I like the best. Then the next round start popping some of the SD F1’s or F2’s and make my own version of daily driver. Honestly don’t know what I’m gonna do yet, but I definitely want to get some silver colloidal…… decisions decisions.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 25, 2020)

Sundae dough day 68 chopping tomorrow when lights go out!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 25, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Sundae dough day 68 chopping tomorrow when lights go out! View attachment 4464408View attachment 4464409View attachment 4464410View attachment 4464411View attachment 4464412View attachment 4464413View attachment 4464414View attachment 4464415View attachment 4464416View attachment 4464418


They all look amazing man, awesome work. What’s the terps like on this cross? It definitely looks like it’s going to have some major bag appeal and the buds look super chunky and dense.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 25, 2020)

loop718 said:


> Sundae dough day 68 chopping tomorrow when lights go out! View attachment 4464408View attachment 4464409View attachment 4464410View attachment 4464411View attachment 4464412View attachment 4464413View attachment 4464414View attachment 4464415View attachment 4464416View attachment 4464418


Id flush or run low nutes till those hairs are all orang, but thats just me .either way that shit looks very good . love the hairs. those are highly overlooked, nobody goes for the dough. Or reisling which iss kinda weird .


----------



## loop718 (Jan 25, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Id flush or run low nutes till those hairs are all orang, but thats just me .either way that shit looks very good . love the hairs. those are highly overlooked, nobody goes for the dough. Or reisling which iss kinda weird .


I know man i know lol the hairs are killing me!!! I think they are just tossing em everyday cuz they know there on the way out!! All the trichs are cloudy with a lot of amber more then i like to tell the truth. Those pics are a couple days old tomorrow marks day 72. Rado said there 56-63 days strains. Also i have fed plain water for 16 days!! The hair wont change lol.


----------



## loop718 (Jan 25, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> They all look amazing man, awesome work. What’s the terps like on this cross? It definitely looks like it’s going to have some major bag appeal and the buds look super chunky and dense.


There a few diff phenos with diff smells all extremley loud gassy og/cookie smell hint of grapes on the backend. They are super dense for sure thats the calium diet rocks them all the way up.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 25, 2020)

loop718 said:


> I know man i know lol the hairs are killing me!!! I think they are just tossing em everyday cuz they know there on the way out!! All the trichs are cloudy with a lot of amber more then i like to tell the truth. Those pics are a couple days old tomorrow marks day 72. Rado said there 56-63 days strains. Also i have fed plain water for 16 days!! The hair wont change lol.


I think it depends thin mint to me is done before the forum,I honestly dont count days anymore i just wait for lowers to be dense,Lol i never get amber even at like 75 days i swear me and my bro think the amber triches are unicorns. Ive done every medium, flushed 2 wks etc , i get some here or there but never over 5 to 10%. So wierd even under 1000 watt hortilux nada but my hairs all orange and lower nugs are hard. Still barely any.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 26, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’m planning on doing another run with the same dude I did my last run with, so I can finally start popping some beans and I’m hella stoked. Since the lemonessence did so well last time I think I’m going to do three of those and maybe three gastanker I’m really not sure yet. I want to stick to running feminized seeds for now so I don’t have to cull any males that I might want to keep for breeding down the line. Also I definitely don’t want to go digging into my blueberry sundae seeds since I only have one pack left, decisions decisions. I might even possibly do just six lemonessence so that way I can have them all dialed in, instead of trying to dial in multiple strains at once. Since he’s new to growing I’m probably just going to stick to one strain, and make it easier on him as well as myself. Actually now that I think about it I may do three lemonessence and three Terp Town. I’m going to have to look at everything I got first but for this run I definitely want to use feminized seeds. I may even do 3 Terp Town from Rado and 3 Zkittlez S1’s from CSI Humboldt, and then take some cuts and use some silver colloidal on the Z I like the best. Then the next round start popping some of the SD F1’s or F2’s and make my own version of daily driver. Honestly don’t know what I’m gonna do yet, but I definitely want to get some silver colloidal…… decisions decisions.


You’ll have some pyxy styx very soon man like a week or so. So you could plan that in there too. Stoked you getting back on you’re feet


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 26, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Id flush or run low nutes till those hairs are all orang, but thats just me .either way that shit looks very good . love the hairs. those are highly overlooked, nobody goes for the dough. Or reisling which iss kinda weird .


This reisling?? Fn amazing flavors and flowers from her.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 26, 2020)

Day 26 for marmalade and day 17 for terp town bred by Cannarado


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 26, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’m planning on doing another run with the same dude I did my last run with, so I can finally start popping some beans and I’m hella stoked. Since the lemonessence did so well last time I think I’m going to do three of those and maybe three gastanker I’m really not sure yet. I want to stick to running feminized seeds for now so I don’t have to cull any males that I might want to keep for breeding down the line. Also I definitely don’t want to go digging into my blueberry sundae seeds since I only have one pack left, decisions decisions. I might even possibly do just six lemonessence so that way I can have them all dialed in, instead of trying to dial in multiple strains at once. Since he’s new to growing I’m probably just going to stick to one strain, and make it easier on him as well as myself. Actually now that I think about it I may do three lemonessence and three Terp Town. I’m going to have to look at everything I got first but for this run I definitely want to use feminized seeds. I may even do 3 Terp Town from Rado and 3 Zkittlez S1’s from CSI Humboldt, and then take some cuts and use some silver colloidal on the Z I like the best. Then the next round start popping some of the SD F1’s or F2’s and make my own version of daily driver. Honestly don’t know what I’m gonna do yet, but I definitely want to get some silver colloidal…… decisions decisions.


And you can’t go wrong with terp town homie. Best terps out said everyone who tried it including the local hash makers. Quick finish and decent yield. Little finicky and picky but she’ll let ya know what to do. Prefers larger pots 5gals and up. Multi top. Predictable stretch. Never got to try the flowers just the live rosin and live full melt.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 26, 2020)

Driver bxs went to flower ... Making room for the garlic and grapes. Snagged some grape sundae off strainly to this weekend. Would u run the grape sundae or grapemoments(grapestomper cut x grapestomper og) from hazeman? Itll be a tough choice.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 26, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> This reisling?? Fn amazing flavors and flowers from her.


 love how some keep them sealed. Not me. I always wanna c how many extras i get. Have u run this b4 or seen a full run. I know it looks really cakey on ig.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 26, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> You’ll have some pyxy styx very soon man like a week or so. So you could plan that in there too. Stoked you getting back on you’re feet


Hell yeah, I appreciate it man. Yeah me too, when I first talked to my buddy about it and he said let’s get it I had to let out a big woo like Ric Flair. I’ve been growing and transplanting vegetable and fruit trees so I’ve made sure I’ve kept my greenthumb sharp and hopefully that’ll pay off here soon. This would be me and my buddies second run and I’m not gonna lie he definitely picked up on things the first run so it’s not like he’s a complete newbie to this shit but he still definitely has a lot of learning to go. I’m just going to try to do be the best teacher I can be, because if one of us fucks up everything fucks up


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 26, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> And you can’t go wrong with terp town homie. Best terps out said everyone who tried it including the local hash makers. Quick finish and decent yield. Little finicky and picky but she’ll let ya know what to do. Prefers larger pots 5gals and up. Multi top. Predictable stretch. Never got to try the flowers just the live rosin and live full melt.


Hell yeah, that’s pretty much what I’m looking for. The lemonessence had some insane lemon terps but I do like having at least one more other strain so I got at least a couple choices. We did 12 last run and that tent was way too fucking crowded, so we’re only going to do six this time, in five or 7 gallon fabric pots. Also I’m gonna make sure that we do an a lot better job of defoliating and lollipopping than last time but then again since it won’t be as crowded I might not have to do too much. I also have some fabric trellis so we’re going to do a SCROG set up and I know the lemonessence will do perfect in that type of set up, not so sure about the Terp Town though what do you think?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 26, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> love how some keep them sealed. Not me. I always wanna c how many extras i get. Have u run this b4 or seen a full run. I know it looks really cakey on ig.


I prefer to keep them sealed until I’m looking to run them. Just as a precaution to keep freshness/seeds safe. The extras are a bonus and I don’t want to risk it. I’m overly cautious in general...preventative measures.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 27, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> love how some keep them sealed. Not me. I always wanna c how many extras i get. Have u run this b4 or seen a full run. I know it looks really cakey on ig.


No I haven’t ran them personally my old partner did. Super gas. I will be popping this year lol. First things first


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah, that’s pretty much what I’m looking for. The lemonessence had some insane lemon terps but I do like having at least one more other strain so I got at least a couple choices. We did 12 last run and that tent was way too fucking crowded, so we’re only going to do six this time, in five or 7 gallon fabric pots. Also I’m gonna make sure that we do an a lot better job of defoliating and lollipopping than last time but then again since it won’t be as crowded I might not have to do too much. I also have some fabric trellis so we’re going to do a SCROG set up and I know the lemonessence will do perfect in that type of set up, not so sure about the Terp Town though what do you think?


I didn’t use any trellis or stakes first run with terp town. That being said the cultivars I ran liked bigger 5 gallons + pots. Very finicky growing. Medium stretch. Quick finisher. I think she would have liked a lil longer veg and another topping and staked up. Next time I’ll try that.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 27, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> love how some keep them sealed. Not me. I always wanna c how many extras i get. Have u run this b4 or seen a full run. I know it looks really cakey on ig.


And yeah I always keep them sealed until ready for use. Since I can’t pop so many so fast I must preserve them as long as possible.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 27, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I didn’t use any trellis or stakes first run with terp town. That being said the cultivars I ran liked bigger 5 gallons + pots. Very finicky growing. Medium stretch. Quick finisher. I think she would have liked a lil longer veg and another topping and staked up. Next time I’ll try that.


True that, I’ll make sure they’re in at least 5 gallon pots (I’m going to try and do 7 gallon pots but we’ll see how my money is looking), and if they like being topped then I’ll make sure to make sure that they get topped and pruned nicely. I’ll also make sure they’re staked nice and good as well as using trellis. Thanks for the tips man.


----------



## Bluntly (Jan 27, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I didn’t use any trellis or stakes first run with terp town. That being said the cultivars I ran liked bigger 5 gallons + pots. Very finicky growing. Medium stretch. Quick finisher. I think she would have liked a lil longer veg and another topping and staked up. Next time I’ll try that.


I ran Terp town in my last grow. And I would agree. Longer veg time and multiple toppings. I ran my in 7 gals in a Trellis. Barely made it to the second level of the trellis.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 27, 2020)

Bluntly said:


> I ran Terp town in my last grow. And I would agree. Longer veg time and multiple toppings. I ran my in 7 gals in a Trellis. Barely made it to the second level of the trellis.


True then I might have to put the lemonessence on hold then if I’m going to do the Terp Town. The lemonessence gets huge in veg and stretches like crazy, or I could start the lemonessence a couple weeks later than the Terp Town so that should give the Terp Town enough time to veg. While also making sure the lemonessence don’t get way too big. I appreciate the tips from both of y’all, thank you.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 27, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Grape Dog D
> View attachment 4455374


That's impressive. I am trimming Sundae strudel right now . . . Funnnnkkkyyy!!!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 27, 2020)

Coloradoclear said:


> That's impressive. I am trimming Sundae strudel right now . . . Funnnnkkkyyy!!!


Pics?


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jan 27, 2020)

Coloradoclear said:


> That's impressive. I am trimming Sundae strudel right now . . . Funnnnkkkyyy!!!


Very interested in pics and report


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 27, 2020)

Stinky and not so much in a fruity way. Hints of grape while trimming but just a skunky funk. Trimming is very similar to GG. Taste is opposite of smell, smooth with a light grape/cream after taste. High is good and strong. Real red eyes and confused lol


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 27, 2020)

Greetings people of cannardao. Has anyone grown out Sugar Rush? Never bought anything from Rado before, and that cross sounds fire, but with new breeders I like to ask around first for things like herm rates, recessive traits, etc.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 27, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Greetings people of cannardao. Has anyone grown out Sugar Rush? Never bought anything from Rado before, and that cross sounds fire, but with new breeders I like to ask around first for things like herm rates, recessive traits, etc.


Theres pics of it by official look


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 27, 2020)

Anyone got a mac1 clone i can get ill happily give someone a donation. I want that shit so badly.


----------



## maxamus1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Ok guys just about 3 weeks in on some banana sunday have had a few issues but still looking good so far she is being over shadowed by a double dipped strawberrie but she is holding her own and almost outperforming her in bud size. We shall see what happens


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 28, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Greetings people of cannardao. Has anyone grown out Sugar Rush? Never bought anything from Rado before, and that cross sounds fire, but with new breeders I like to ask around first for things like herm rates, recessive traits, etc.


Dude get it and grow it SUGAR RUSH is


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 28, 2020)

Sugar Rush Cannarado


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 28, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Sugar Rush Cannarado View attachment 4466318View attachment 4466319


Didn’t mean to tag anyone it’s just the only pics I had left of her. Have a blessed day everyone !!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 28, 2020)

Day 28 Marmalade and day 19 Terp Town Cannarado


----------



## Lola Grows (Jan 28, 2020)

Growing out a few of his crosses, adding mine to the bunch.  Fems & Regular 
Light : Hlg550 
Larger plants at day 30 -2Blueberry Sundae(F) 1Sour Strawberry + Daily Driver (R)

Smaller plants day 20- 1Lemon soul (F) 1Grape Sundae (R) 1 Sour Strawberry+Daily Driver


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 28, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> View attachment 4466571View attachment 4466572View attachment 4466573
> Growing out a few of his crosses, adding mine to the bunch.  Fems & Regular
> Light : Hlg550
> Larger plants at day 30 -2Blueberry Sundae(F) 1Sour Strawberry + Daily Driver (R)
> ...


They look good, you’re gonna love the Blueberry Sundae especially if you get a heavy blueberry dominant female. I found one out of the two I popped that smelled/tasted like straight blueberry and grape Laffey taffy. Definitely keep us posted on the Sour Strawberry x Daily Driver I was lucky enough to get a pack of those myself as well. Those are probably the freebies I have now I’m most excited to pop.


----------



## Lola Grows (Jan 28, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> They look good, you’re gonna love the Blueberry Sundae especially if you get a heavy blueberry dominant female. I found one out of the two I popped that smelled/tasted like straight blueberry and grape Laffey taffy. Definitely keep us posted on the Sour Strawberry x Daily Driver I was lucky enough to get a pack of those myself as well. Those are probably the freebies I have now I’m most excited to pop.


I’m really looking forward to the blueberry sundae, now I’m super excited. Yes, the Strawberries+ Daily were freebies, I’m really loving the branching on this strain even in veg it’s giving off a nice scent. I’ll be back occasionally with a update on everything especially the freebies!!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 29, 2020)

The daily drivers are all stretchy at least 2 to 3x. My daily grapes look all the same, just like daily special no signs of herms on the daily grapes either they look very uniform,
So are the driver bxs, the bxs in wk 2 showed 3 males and rest fems all looking exactly alike which is obvious given its a bx. But what caught my eye were the 3 males and how perfect they look. Man i want to keep one but, i think the grape sundae would be better for a male selection. Eventually i want to make my own gear once i find enogh keepers. And hopefully find some dare devils or broke people to run em. I would run some but would need help. Are there any testers wanted threads? I might need one in a few yrs.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 29, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> The daily drivers are all stretchy at least 2 to 3x. My daily grapes look all the same, just like daily special no signs of herms on the daily grapes either they look very uniform,
> So are the driver bxs, the bxs in wk 2 showed 3 males and rest fems all looking exactly alike which is obvious given its a bx. But what caught my eye were the 3 males and how perfect they look. Man i want to keep one but, i think the grape sundae would be better for a male selection. Eventually i want to make my own gear once i find enogh keepers. And hopefully find some dare devils or broke people to run em. I would run some but would need help. Are there any testers wanted threads? I might need one in a few yrs.


I don’t know they’re probably is though, once I get things going again I’ll be in the same boat you are. I got some Skittles S1’s and then the Sundae Driver F1’s and F2’s so I plan on making my own version of Daily Driver, and I want some people to try those out as well as trying them out myself. That’s down the line though, probably won’t be anytime soon, because I want to hit a Z with the good SD F1 stud, a Z with a good SD F2 stud, and maybe get some silver colloidal to hit a Z with and then use that to hit a keeper cut of the SD with. I want to see what brings out the best results, and also have some feminized seeds for people that don’t have as much room in their grow space like myself.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 29, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> I’m really looking forward to the blueberry sundae, now I’m super excited. Yes, the Strawberries+ Daily were freebies, I’m really loving the branching on this strain even in veg it’s giving off a nice scent. I’ll be back occasionally with a update on everything especially the freebies!!


Depends on the pheno but I’m sure you’ll find one that has some lovely blueberry Terps out of one pack, if you got two packs you’re guaranteed to find one shit probably a couple. I did find one pheno that reminded me of some lovely Afghani with hints of blueberry, but mostly she was pure earthy, skunky, and musky funk. She was definitely a real treat for Indica lovers like myself, and had a real sedating buzz. She grew short and squat and barely stretched at all once I flipped. Both of them grew pretty short and squat though, the blueberry and grape Laffy taffy one had a little bit of stretch but not much.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 29, 2020)

Can’t wait to see y’all crosses come together. Anyone ever find any actual strawberry terps in rado gear like in sour strawberry pie or strawberry doho??


----------



## Lola Grows (Jan 29, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Depends on the pheno but I’m sure you’ll find one that has some lovely blueberry Terps out of one pack, if you got two packs you’re guaranteed to find one shit probably a couple. I did find one pheno that reminded me of some lovely Afghani with hints of blueberry, but mostly she was pure earthy, skunky, and musky funk. She was definitely a real treat for Indica lovers like myself, and had a real sedating buzz. She grew short and squat and barely stretched at all once I flipped. Both of them grew pretty short and squat though, the blueberry and grape Laffy taffy one had a little bit of stretch but not much.


They’re bushy and like bonsai trees, I don’t think they’ll stretch much. Hybrids with hints of fruit flavors are my favorite so I’m really looking forward to finding one heavy with blueberry. Can’t wait to sniff them daily.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 29, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Can’t wait to see y’all crosses come together. Anyone ever find any actual strawberry terps in rado gear like in sour strawberry pie or strawberry doho??


Not yet, but I have some Strawberry freebies and grabbed Strawberry Pie as well. I love strawberry terps and will be hunting for some soon. This current run leaned more to grape. Purple punches, goofy grape, grape pie...etc.


----------



## Lola Grows (Jan 29, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Not yet, but I have some Strawberry freebies and grabbed Strawberry Pie as well. I love strawberry terps and will be hunting for some soon. This current run leaned more to grape. Purple punches, goofy grape, grape pie...etc.


I love the way my strawberry freebies are growing out. I only did 2 but one has already shown to be a female and the branching on both plants are different. Hopefully it’s another girl, then I’ll have 2 pheno types.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 30, 2020)

6 week Garanimals I messed the ph up a lil on this but she’s still looking super frosty hasn’t really swelled a ton but got a much better run of her coming up in a couple weeks.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 30, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Not yet, but I have some Strawberry freebies and grabbed Strawberry Pie as well. I love strawberry terps and will be hunting for some soon. This current run leaned more to grape. Purple punches, goofy grape, grape pie...etc.


You talking about the sour strawberry pie from Rado or the strawberry pie from Harrypalms ? I guess Harrypalms just did a drop of strawberry pie(Strawberry banana x {Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher}) but it’s different than Rado‘s. I’m not gonna lie they both sound very interesting.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 30, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> You talking about the sour strawberry pie from Rado or the strawberry pie from Harrypalms ? I guess Harrypalms just did a drop of strawberry pie(Strawberry banana x {Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher}) but it’s different than Rado‘s. I’m not gonna lie they both sound very interesting.


Sour Strawberry Pie from Rado.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 30, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> You talking about the sour strawberry pie from Rado or the strawberry pie from Harrypalms ? I guess Harrypalms just did a drop of strawberry pie(Strawberry banana x {Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher}) but it’s different than Rado‘s. I’m not gonna lie they both sound very interesting.


No I meant sour strawberry pie but DAM that Harry sounds crazy


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 30, 2020)

Wo


akhiymjames said:


> 6 week Garanimals I messed the ph up a lil on this but she’s still looking super frosty hasn’t really swelled a ton but got a much better run of her coming up in a couple weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4467778View attachment 4467779


wowzers!!!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 30, 2020)

Marmalade day 30 & Terp Town day 21 marm is looking way better now and tt didn’t miss a beat.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 30, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Can’t wait to see y’all crosses come together. Anyone ever find any actual strawberry terps in rado gear like in sour strawberry pie or strawberry doho??


Not quite to me smelled like grape ape or mendo purps


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 30, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I don’t know they’re probably is though, once I get things going again I’ll be in the same boat you are. I got some Skittles S1’s and then the Sundae Driver F1’s and F2’s so I plan on making my own version of Daily Driver, and I want some people to try those out as well as trying them out myself. That’s down the line though, probably won’t be anytime soon, because I want to hit a Z with the good SD F1 stud, a Z with a good SD F2 stud, and maybe get some silver colloidal to hit a Z with and then use that to hit a keeper cut of the SD with. I want to see what brings out the best results, and also have some feminized seeds for people that don’t have as much room in their grow space like myself.


He shouldve did daily driver x sundae driver regs. But id try em for free if u made em i want this thread to grow and hopefully we can help eachother with cuts etc, u cant have the best of everything, but if everyone is honest and works together we can all have some great cuts.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 31, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> He shouldve did daily driver x sundae driver regs. But id try em for free if u made em i want this thread to grow and hopefully we can help eachother with cuts etc, u cant have the best of everything, but if everyone is honest and works together we can all have some great cuts.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Depends on the pheno but I’m sure you’ll find one that has some lovely blueberry Terps out of one pack, if you got two packs you’re guaranteed to find one shit probably a couple. I did find one pheno that reminded me of some lovely Afghani with hints of blueberry, but mostly she was pure earthy, skunky, and musky funk. She was definitely a real treat for Indica lovers like myself, and had a real sedating buzz. She grew short and squat and barely stretched at all once I flipped. Both of them grew pretty short and squat though, the blueberry and grape Laffy taffy one had a little bit of stretch but not much.


I have a cookie dough Sundae that is very short and squat, full buds from base to top and thick as well. She is straight afghani in looks and terps. Earthy, skunky, musky and a hint of spice. Totally different from all other phenos of the CDS. Look forward to trying her.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 31, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I have a cookie dough Sundae that is very short and squat, full buds from base to top and thick as well. She is straight afghani in looks and terps. Earthy, skunky, musky and a hint of spice. Totally different from all other phenos of the CDS. Look forward to trying her.


Cool take some pics me and my bro have the gsc dominate phenos little quarter sized nugs but they are decent yeilders never been less than 2 zs per plant.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Cool take some pics me and my bro have the gsc dominate phenos little quarter sized nugs but they are decent yeilders never been less than 2 zs per plant.


Awesome... I would like to see some pics of yours as well. I have 4 different phenos of CDS. The Afghani type I explained, then one that is heavy on the Sundae driver (in terps, not looks) side, short and squat like the "afghani looking" pheno. The other two are twice as tall, in the top 5 tallest in the room. One of the taller ones is straight Sundae driver in looks and smell, then the other is totally cookies... Beautiful buds on all of them but the tall Cookie pheno looks the best imo. It already had spots of purple all over the buds at day 48, gonna be some beautiful stuff. Very frosty, all of them are. 

I have (I think) 28 plants in my room, not one pheno is worth NOT keeping. They're all nice and it's hard to choose. My favorite so far from Cannarado out of all the rado gear I have going are probably the Bundy's. They're all frosty asf but I have one Bundy pheno (fruity pebble cereal terps) that is literally white. It's a different look than all the rest, the trichs literally look like powdered (white) sugar where all the others look like normal crystalized cane sugar. Small golf ball sized buds everywhere on it, very short and squat and looks almost finished already. 

I need to get some individual photos up just have not found the time to do it yet, I'm running a pretty large grow for one person to handle and when I'm in there I am constantly working.. it is closing in on chop time though and I definitely am going to try and get each individual plant and pics posted up with details and plenty of shots... 

I'll try and get that afghani looking pheno posted up in the morning.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2020)

Here is a top on that "coke mountain" Bundy I spoke of in my last post.. I did not realize I took a couple snaps of it yesterday. I wasn't exaggerating. Wait till you see them in the morning sunrise/sunshine when they're done.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2020)

Here is another pic, different lighting.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2020)

Back of the garden. Some gems hidden in there...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 31, 2020)

The eagle has landed-been wanting to replace our sour dubb-hope this does the trick-radogear is legit


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 31, 2020)

Topanga lemon close up of the stretchiest one that looks like the early keeper. All 7 topanga are day 26, the 5 dubb sundae are day 24. After the tent pic are some closer shots of one of the dubb sundaes that's looking good. The topanga is definitely more of a pain in the ass to keep happy but the stretchy one is smelling pretty nice and looks like it'll stack well.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 1, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> He shouldve did daily driver x sundae driver regs. But id try em for free if u made em i want this thread to grow and hopefully we can help eachother with cuts etc, u cant have the best of everything, but if everyone is honest and works together we can all have some great cuts.


True that that would be dope. Honestly I think that’s how it should be as a little community sharing all the gems we find, and letting people in this community try out the different genetics we make. I’m more than willing to share what I find with y’all


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 1, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that that would be dope. Honestly I think that’s how it should be as a little community sharing all the gems we find, and letting people in this community try out the different genetics we make. I’m more than willing to share what I find with y’all


Me 2


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 1, 2020)

Had to pull 3 daily grapes just like the daily special and grape margy, due to bannanas one almost busted to. They were quickly replaced by the slurricanes waiting. I honestly dont care about the plants i tossed, no time to waste 20 packs 2 go, all my keepers in the tent were fine so its obvious the daily line has 20 to 30 percent herm action


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 1, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Here is another pic, different lighting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468765


Definitly got that cap frost bro very sic strain


----------



## nc208 (Feb 1, 2020)

Biscotti Chunks, Day 28 since flip. Stretched 2-3x, smells like a strong Blueberry Yogurt/gmo funk. Very frosty so far, non greasy trichs. Looks like it should be a good one for Rosin.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 1, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Had to pull 3 daily grapes just like the daily special and grape margy, due to bannanas one almost busted to. They were quickly replaced by the slurricanes waiting. I honestly dont care about the plants i tossed, no time to waste 20 packs 2 go, all my keepers in the tent were fine so its obvious the daily line has 20 to 30 percent herm action


Damn man sorry to hear that. Hopefully you find some other good keepers out of what you got. I’ll make sure to watch like a hawk when I pop my SSK x Daily Driver freebies


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 1, 2020)

Marmalade day 32 finally got her home and into a tent for the time being. She is my only plant rite now after all the carnage at my homies house. I appreciate him helping get me this far or I’d be popping seeds rite now and a month behind.Now it’s time to pop some beans . Marmalade will be an extended project for me and I hope she loves me as much as I love her.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 1, 2020)

Well because of my stupidity, i had a mixup when germinating my seeds. This is either Topanga lemon or trifi sundae at 8 1/2 weeks. The prettiest, frostiest plant ive ever grown. The picture on my shitty phone truly doesn't do her justice. she smells like trix cereal with a hint of funk.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 2, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Had to pull 3 daily grapes just like the daily special and grape margy, due to bannanas one almost busted to. They were quickly replaced by the slurricanes waiting. I honestly dont care about the plants i tossed, no time to waste 20 packs 2 go, all my keepers in the tent were fine so its obvious the daily line has 20 to 30 percent herm action


Bananas or balls? Sorry to ask know ya said nanas, but was interested in in daily grape and balls usually dont come back even in clones with no light leaks.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 2, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Bananas or balls? Sorry to ask know ya said nanas, but was interested in in daily grape and balls usually dont come back even in clones with no light leaks.


 Both? I have no leaks bro. Im not keen on re running herms i believe a true female will never show intersex traits. I am gonna re run the high chew with lower nuts i found but honestly wanna just toss it. But it seems a waste. If ur interested give it a go maybe youll get diff results . They are stretchy hybrids thats all i can say rn in wk 4. Ill keep u guys and gals posted on these and the driver bxs. The grape macs and garlic and grapes are doing well in veg as well


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 2, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> View attachment 4469771
> 
> Well because of my stupidity, i had a mixup when germinating my seeds. This is either Topanga lemon or trifi sundae at 8 1/2 weeks. The prettiest, frostiest plant ive ever grown. The picture on my shitty phone truly doesn't do her justice. she smells like trix cereal with a hint of funk.


That looks like a cauldron very nice plants


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 2, 2020)

Now I’m nervous about my strawberry freebies crossed with Daily Driver, I had 2 grape sundaes throw bananas at me before. Whoa is me, watching these 2 plants now like a HAWK!! Just beat the fungus gnats now this stress..... lol day 34 ( flipped 2 days ago)


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 2, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> That looks like a cauldron very nice plants


 Thank you! Just one plant though haha. i did my homework this time lol, started by topping her about 10 days, then LST until about a week from flowering when i added a SCROG screen. 100% organic nutrients and amendments


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 2, 2020)

Decided to pop some beans today. Was waiting to get my temporary veg tent set up. I popped 2 more Marmalade, 3 Birthday Cake S1’s, and some Hella Fruit by Kraken Genetics. Excited every day for my grows.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 3, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Now I’m nervous about my strawberry freebies crossed with Daily Driver, I had 2 grape sundaes throw bananas at me before. Whoa is me, watching these 2 plants now like a HAWK!! Just beat the fungus gnats now this stress..... lol day 34 ( flipped 2 days ago)View attachment 4470061View attachment 4470062


None of my ssk x doho had herm traits that is a bog seeds strain and probably very stable, I acctually have been watching bushyoldergrower since overgrow.com hes a legend. And for 3 cookie phenos to be ok with no herms is pretty good. How many beans u pop of the grape sundae did u find a keeper? I just got a pack with 15 so hopefully i can see a few expressions without having to cull to many. I swear rado said the grape pies were pretty bad with herms dunno y hed knock his gear but its in the hightimes interview. Still dont stop me i love the resin the cut and bx male produce.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 3, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> None of my ssk x doho had herm traits that is a bog seeds strain and probably very stable, I acctually have been watching bushyoldergrower since overgrow.com hes a legend. And for 3 cookie phenos to be ok with no herms is pretty good. How many beans u pop of the grape sundae did u find a keeper? I just got a pack with 15 so hopefully i can see a few expressions without having to cull to many. I swear rado said the grape pies were pretty bad with herms dunno y hed knock his gear but its in the hightimes interview. Still dont stop me i love the resin the cut and bx male produce.


I did 6 and only got 2 because of boys and hermies, there was one that would have been a keeper as you guys call it. I only have one tent, maybe one day but it all seems so complicated aside from what I’m doing. Not nearly as advanced as you guys, just a chick growing some buds lol. As for the beans, he makes up for it with no problem and I honestly respect his honesty. I will continue running his strains because although it’s a gamble when we win it’s HUGE....


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 3, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Now I’m nervous about my strawberry freebies crossed with Daily Driver, I had 2 grape sundaes throw bananas at me before. Whoa is me, watching these 2 plants now like a HAWK!! Just beat the fungus gnats now this stress..... lol day 34 ( flipped 2 days ago)


I hear you. I didn't see much herm talk on the thread until my Grape Mac and Grapes and Guava were sprouted. Just when you think it's safe to enter the water... Still excited but will keep an eye on them for sure.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 3, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> I hear you. I didn't see much herm talk on the thread until my Grape Mac and Grapes and Guava were sprouted. Just when you think it's safe to enter the water... Still excited but will keep an eye on them for sure.


I’m glad this conversation surfaced because at first I thought I was doing something wrong, until I ran it with some Thug Pug gear and nothing happed to the TP. Haha we just gotta take the bitter with the sweet.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 3, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> None of my ssk x doho had herm traits that is a bog seeds strain and probably very stable, I acctually have been watching bushyoldergrower since overgrow.com hes a legend. And for 3 cookie phenos to be ok with no herms is pretty good. How many beans u pop of the grape sundae did u find a keeper? I just got a pack with 15 so hopefully i can see a few expressions without having to cull to many. I swear rado said the grape pies were pretty bad with herms dunno y hed knock his gear but its in the hightimes interview. Still dont stop me i love the resin the cut and bx male produce.


Rado said basically anything with Cherry Pie in it’s genetics is prone to herm even under the slightest amount of stress. I’ve ran Cherry Pie from clone and didn’t have any issues though. Then again who knows if it was the “real Cherry Pie”, Even if it wasn’t it was still some absolute fire. It had a real fruity, mercy, and bakery like Funk to her, but she was one of the stinkiest plants I’ve ever grown and one of the tastiest. You could’ve put it in a jar, then double bagged it, and then vacuum sealed it four different times and it would still reeked up the place or the car. I got the Grape Pie bx fems, a whole bunch of crosses that have grape pie somewhere and it’s genetics, and some of the SD regs so I’ll see if there’s any herm issues when I run those.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 3, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> View attachment 4469771
> 
> Well because of my stupidity, i had a mixup when germinating my seeds. This is either Topanga lemon or trifi sundae at 8 1/2 weeks. The prettiest, frostiest plant ive ever grown. The picture on my shitty phone truly doesn't do her justice. she smells like trix cereal with a hint of funk.


My guess would be that it’s the TriFi Sundae since she has that trix cereal smell. I feel like Topanga lemon would have more of a OG funk, with some added lemon and diesel from the lemon tree. That’s just an educated guess though, it’s an absolutely beautiful plant either way awesome job man. Not to mention you did her organically so I’m sure she’s gonna taste absolutely amazing, you got any plans to make any concentrates with her?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 3, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> I’m glad this conversation surfaced because at first I thought I was doing something wrong, until I ran it with some Thug Pug gear and nothing happed to the TP. Haha we just gotta take the bitter with the sweet.


If you don’t mind me asking what are you running from TP? I got a whole bunch of his genetics that I’ve been wanting to run, I went a little crazy buying seeds and I still got a couple more packs on my wish list even though I shouldn’t spend another dime on seeds. The life of a seed junkie though


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 3, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> If you don’t mind me asking what are you running from TP? I got a whole bunch of his genetics that I’ve been wanting to run, I went a little crazy buying seeds and I still got a couple more packs on my wish list even though I shouldn’t spend another dime on seeds. The life of a seed junkie though


I ran purple drank breath ( I have a thing for grape flavors and purple flowers) currently my tent is filled with only Cannarado gear. His flowers stack hard just like Rado, and from what I’m seeing everything is pretty stable. That meat breath and peanut butter breath!! Yipeeeeeeee


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 3, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Rado said basically anything with Cherry Pie in it’s genetics is prone to herm even under the slightest amount of stress. I’ve ran Cherry Pie from clone and didn’t have any issues though. Then again who knows if it was the “real Cherry Pie”, Even if it wasn’t it was still some absolute fire. It had a real fruity, mercy, and bakery like Funk to her, but she was one of the stinkiest plants I’ve ever grown and one of the tastiest. You could’ve put it in a jar, then double bagged it, and then vacuum sealed it four different times and it would still reeked up the place or the car. I got the Grape Pie bx fems, a whole bunch of crosses that have grape pie somewhere and it’s genetics, and some of the SD regs so I’ll see if there’s any herm issues when I run those.


It throws balls, never had nanners yet in crosses or from seeds (yes there were seeds given out on icmag and in small cali town long time ago). The balls won't grow back during the initial grow the vast majority of time and tend to be low so if you clean up like you should be doing anyways under the canopy you won't have issues. The clones tend to not reproduce the balls as well. It seems they aren't so prone to throw them due to physical stress but far more likely due to even minor light leaks. You know that guy that thinks nothing of the lights on his extension cords and shit....ECSD is same thing but nanners instead of balls from minor light leaks and heat stress as well. Nanners are the devil imo while balls are completely controllable most of the time.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 3, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It throws balls, never had nanners yet in crosses or from seeds (yes there were seeds given out on icmag and in small cali town long time ago). The balls won't grow back during the initial grow the vast majority of time and tend to be low so if you clean up like you should be doing anyways under the canopy you won't have issues. The clones tend to not reproduce the balls as well. It seems they aren't so prone to throw them due to physical stress but far more likely due to even minor light leaks. You know that guy that thinks nothing of the lights on his extension cords and shit....ECSD is same thing but nanners instead of balls from minor light leaks and heat stress as well. Nanners are the devil imo while balls are completely controllable most of the time.


True that, well that’s good to know I’ve seen a lot of people(even Rado) say that Cherry Pie and its crosses can be very unstable. I had one blueberry sundae herm on me last run(it’s got CP in it’s genetics down the line) but it was definitely due to a light leak. Me and my buddy didn’t seal up the vent for our portable AC unit as much as we should have, and by the time I noticed it was already throwing nanners. It was the only one that threw out any, and it was in that corner that just enough light could leak through. So that one was all my fault, I’m not gonna blame it on the genetics or the breeder. Now if I do another run of them, and everything is on point and there’s no light leaks then it could possibly be genetics but I highly doubt it since the one that wasn’t near that corner didn’t throw any nanners at all. Not to mention from what I’ve gathered blueberry and strains with BB in it can herm on you very easily, so my next round with the BB Sundae I’m going to make sure that they’re not overfed, water and soil or at the right PH, make sure I’m not overwatering etc. Like I said though the one that wasn’t in the corner where we had our vent for the portable AC unit didn’t throw any nanners, so I’m sure the cross is stable and it was just due to growers error.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 3, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> I ran purple drank breath ( I have a thing for grape flavors and purple flowers) currently my tent is filled with only Cannarado gear. His flowers stack hard just like Rado, and from what I’m seeing everything is pretty stable. That meat breath and peanut butter breath!! Yipeeeeeeee


Hell yeah seems like me and you have somewhat of the same tastes. I’ve got a couple packs of PD breath, PB breath, unicorn poop, mule fuel(that came with the garlic butter freebies), and one Sherb Breath. He definitely breeds some fire just like Rado, and I love how they’re more focused on breeding plants that have some crazy terps than just yield. A plant that yields well it’s just a bonus to me, I’d rather have something that has some ridiculous and lovely terps. I’d ask you how your PD breath did but I don’t want to derail the thread anymore than I did. Do you have any pictures of it in thug pugs thread or your own grow journal?


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 3, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah seems like me and you have somewhat of the same tastes. I’ve got a couple packs of PD breath, PB breath, unicorn poop, mule fuel(that came with the garlic butter freebies), and one Sherb Breath. He definitely breeds some fire just like Rado, and I love how they’re more focused on breeding plants that have some crazy terps than just yield. A plant that yields well it’s just a bonus to me, I’d rather have something that has some ridiculous and lovely terps. I’d ask you how your PD breath did but I don’t want to derail the thread anymore than I did. Do you have any pictures of it in thug pugs thread or your own grow journal?


Yes, we do. I have a few in my grow journal and I do believe somewhere in his thread as well. We’ll take it over there out of respect for this one lol.


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 3, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah seems like me and you have somewhat of the same tastes. I’ve got a couple packs of PD breath, PB breath, unicorn poop, mule fuel(that came with the garlic butter freebies), and one Sherb Breath. He definitely breeds some fire just like Rado, and I love how they’re more focused on breeding plants that have some crazy terps than just yield. A plant that yields well it’s just a bonus to me, I’d rather have something that has some ridiculous and lovely terps. I’d ask you how your PD breath did but I don’t want to derail the thread anymore than I did. Do you have any pictures of it in thug pugs thread or your own grow journal?



I second this as well! I could care a less how a plant yields. For me, its always Flavor, Potency, Yield. The Terps is what got me addicted to cultivation.


----------



## maxamus1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hey guys, tried to get some pics up before lights came on and i got some on my growlog if you care to check them out but day 27 on my banana sunday and she is looking beautiful.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 4, 2020)

Anyone growing Caipirinha? its TK/Fire OG X Birthday Cake. Is the TK/Fire OG part=triangle kush x Fire OG? Sometimes the lack of info or a description on some packs of rados beans frustrates me lol.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sugar Rush live full spec full melt and live rosin. Gonna be a bunch of veg pics from me for a while so decided to share this as it’s the last of it.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 4, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Sugar Rush live full spec full melt and live rosin. Gonna be a bunch of veg pics from me for a while so decided to share this as it’s the last of it. View attachment 4471393View attachment 4471394View attachment 4471395View attachment 4471396View attachment 4471397


That looks amazing


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 4, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> Anyone growing Caipirinha? its TK/Fire OG X Birthday Cake. Is the TK/Fire OG part=triangle kush x Fire OG? Sometimes the lack of info or a description on some packs of rados beans frustrates me lol.


Yeah TK is Triangle Kush, I haven’t seen anyone post about it but it sounds like some fire. I’m guessing some solid OG pheno’s are to be found, that have some added bakery type funk, and some may even have some added cherry/berry like terps from the Cherry Pie. If you got some you’re about to pop definitely keep us posted, I definitely would like to see how they do.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 4, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> I did 6 and only got 2 because of boys and hermies, there was one that would have been a keeper as you guys call it. I only have one tent, maybe one day but it all seems so complicated aside from what I’m doing. Not nearly as advanced as you guys, just a chick growing some buds lol. As for the beans, he makes up for it with no problem and I honestly respect his honesty. I will continue running his strains because although it’s a gamble when we win it’s HUGE....


Thats how i feel as well. 2 fems outts 6 is good tho ive gotten 1 to 0 keeps outta some recent runs. Its alot of work watering etc just tothrow them away though.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 4, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> I’m glad this conversation surfaced because at first I thought I was doing something wrong, until I ran it with some Thug Pug gear and nothing happed to the TP. Haha we just gotta take the bitter with the sweet.


 when i first mentioned herms a couple members claimed they never found herms and i was doing something wrond. Lol ,itall really depends on whats in your pack.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 4, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> If you don’t mind me asking what are you running from TP? I got a whole bunch of his genetics that I’ve been wanting to run, I went a little crazy buying seeds and I still got a couple more packs on my wish list even though I shouldn’t spend another dime on seeds. The life of a seed junkie though


Bro evertime i get 1 more i c 2 more i need . It never ends been looking at the jaws raspberry alien cookies and u get free pack of his new diesel cross and i just got the grape sundaes.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 4, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Sugar Rush live full spec full melt and live rosin. Gonna be a bunch of veg pics from me for a while so decided to share this as it’s the last of it. View attachment 4471393View attachment 4471394View attachment 4471395View attachment 4471396View attachment 4471397


Looks absolutely gorgeous man, awesome work. I don’t know if I’ve asked you before I probably have but what are the terps like on the Sugar Rush? I may snag a pack of those or the Concord Crush, as well as a Sour Apple cross.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 4, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah TK is Triangle Kush, I haven’t seen anyone post about it but it sounds like some fire. I’m guessing some solid OG pheno’s are to be found, that have some added bakery type funk, and some may even have some added cherry/berry like terps from the Cherry Pie. If you got some you’re about to pop definitely keep us posted, I definitely would like to see how they do.


i dont have any yet, im researching for my next seed purchase. Ive always been partial to OG type terps, its definitely going on the maybe list. Ive also had my eye on CSI humboldts gear, lots of funk in those lines


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 4, 2020)

The dominion figure four project looks sick. Probably all types of OG goodness in the savage headband! I have some csi humboldt stuff, 91 s1, rest in peace, big bad wolf. The rest in peace is supposed to be fuely OG. CSI triangle kush s1's look rediculous... I have some packs of straightish OG, race fuel, triangle wood, and Cali king. Probably most excited about the Cali king, it's supposed to be a really good representation of OG in seed form. You can see a skunkmasterflex review here https://www.thcfarmer.com/threads/cali-king-golden-lion-genetics-smoke-repor.66770/


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 4, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looks absolutely gorgeous man, awesome work. I don’t know if I’ve asked you before I probably have but what are the terps like on the Sugar Rush? I may snag a pack of those or the Concord Crush, as well as a Sour Apple cross.


Absolutely amazing like fruit punch almost very very tasty and smooth lmk if you get concord I fucked up a whole pack of them


----------



## nc208 (Feb 4, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> i dont have any yet, im researching for my next seed purchase. Ive always been partial to OG type terps, its definitely going on the maybe list. Ive also had my eye on CSI humboldts gear, lots of funk in those lines


If your partial to OG terps I hear "Kush" would be what your looking for, By Swamp Boys Seeds.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 5, 2020)

Special thanks to the homie for sharing these genetics with me. Flo White #7 x DoHo Blueberry x Sundae Driver & Cookie Crisp F3 x DoHo


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 5, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Sorry to hear they threw balls out on you man, did you flower them straight from seed?


Yeah, well pretty much, only a couple week veg.
#1 turned out great, she is drying now.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 5, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> i dont have any yet, im researching for my next seed purchase. Ive always been partial to OG type terps, its definitely going on the maybe list. Ive also had my eye on CSI humboldts gear, lots of funk in those lines


True that I definitely don’t blame you there CSI Humboldt seems like the dude to go to if you want legit TK crosses. I snagged some Savage Urkle x TK, which I personally think will give old family purple a run for it’s money since it’ll have a little bit more OG funk from the SFV. The Legend OG cut seems like the truth as well, I’ve gotten a couple crosses of it like the I-95 flower I got, and it was everything in OG lover could ask for. The Biscotti OG would probably be a really good fit if you like OG’s, Legend OG x Biscotti Sundae Should have some really good OG dominant phenotypes. I see he restocked some Biscotti Sundae crosses and I’m super tempted to pull the trigger on some when I get paid Friday but I got my eyes set on something else.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 5, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that I definitely don’t blame you there CSI Humboldt seems like the dude to go to if you want legit TK crosses. I snagged some Savage Urkle x TK, which I personally think will give old family purple a run for it’s money since it’ll have a little bit more OG funk from the SFV. The Legend OG cut seems like the truth as well, I’ve gotten a couple crosses of it like the I-95 flower I got, and it was everything in OG lover could ask for. The Biscotti OG would probably be a really good fit if you like OG’s, Legend OG x Biscotti Sundae Should have some really good OG dominant phenotypes. I see he restocked some Biscotti Sundae crosses and I’m super tempted to pull the trigger on some when I get paid Friday but I got my eyes set on something else.


I appreciate the suggestions man, so many choices! I have as much fun researching/shopping for genetics as anything lol. Im leaning more towards fem seeds at the moment due to size restrictions. If i go with rado again it will probably be a birthday cake cross as i have 3 sticky sundae plants in veg. dont wanna run another sundae driver cross right away just for variety's sake. So far from rado its between: Meat Pie, Caipirinha, Papusas, Bat Mitzvah, Goodnight Moon, and Altar Bread.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 5, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, well pretty much, only a couple week veg.
> #1 turned out great, she is drying now.
> View attachment 4472437


Possible to get a plant shot to get an idea of the structure on these? I have a pack. I've seen picks on insta and they look pretty viney. If not no worries, shit looks kill!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 5, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Possible to get a plant shot to get an idea of the structure on these? I have a pack. I've seen picks on insta and they look pretty viney. If not no worries, shit looks kill!


I flowered her out as a seedling and she bean poled, nice chunky buds but she grew tall with little side branching. I would have topped her if I planned on vegging to get bigger though.

This is her next to a bodega bubblegum that was flowered about the same height. The margy is better looking bud but she needs training.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 5, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I flowered her out as a seedling and she bean poled, nice chunky buds but she grew tall with little side branching. I would have topped her if I planned on vegging to get bigger though.
> 
> This is her next to a bodega bubblegum that was flowered about the same height. The margy is better looking bud but she needs training.
> View attachment 4472838


perfect man thank you! That bodega looks really fire too. gotta get some greenpoint at some point, I hear they're solid.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 5, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> I appreciate the suggestions man, so many choices! I have as much fun researching/shopping for genetics as anything lol. Im leaning more towards fem seeds at the moment due to size restrictions. If i go with rado again it will probably be a birthday cake cross as i have 3 sticky sundae plants in veg. dont wanna run another sundae driver cross right away just for variety's sake. So far from rado its between: Meat Pie, Caipirinha, Papusas, Bat Mitzvah, Goodnight Moon, and Altar Bread.


go thru glo for any of those packs, probably already know but every one of those packs listed is 45-60 per 2 paks.


Spoiler: Glorado



Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 2 packs for $60
Buy 3 packs for $80
Buy 5 packs for $125
Buy 10 packs for $230
Buy 20 packs for $450
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Sundae Struedel
Back to Cookies 
Weed Nap 
Peanut Sundae 
Kitchen Sink 
Goodnight moon 
Special occasion ( stock extremely low) 
Side piece 
Bat mitzvah 
Socks ( stock extremely low) 
Single scoop ( stock extremely low) 
7 sins 
Papusas 
La quinceanera
Birthday cake s1

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 2 packs for $50 
Buy 3 packs for $65
Buy 5 packs for $105
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Sour Sundae ( stock extremely low) 
Dubble Sundae ( stock extremely low)
TriFi Sundae ( stock extremely low) 
Sasha
Caipirinha
Meat Pie

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 2 packs for $45
Buy 3 packs for $60
Buy 5 packs for $95
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Apple Sundae 
Twins ( stock extremely low) 
Affy Taffy 
Birthday Funk ( stock extremely low) 
Altar Bread
Herb


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 6, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Absolutely amazing like fruit punch almost very very tasty and smooth lmk if you get concord I fucked up a whole pack of them


There is some fire in that Concord crush for sure!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 6, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> There is some fire in that Concord crush for sure!
> View attachment 4472956


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 6, 2020)

Day 1-Marmalade (1st 2 pics) and Birthday Cake S1 (next 3 pics) and Terp Town day 28


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 6, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that I definitely don’t blame you there CSI Humboldt seems like the dude to go to if you want legit TK crosses. I snagged some Savage Urkle x TK, which I personally think will give old family purple a run for it’s money since it’ll have a little bit more OG funk from the SFV. The Legend OG cut seems like the truth as well, I’ve gotten a couple crosses of it like the I-95 flower I got, and it was everything in OG lover could ask for. The Biscotti OG would probably be a really good fit if you like OG’s, Legend OG x Biscotti Sundae Should have some really good OG dominant phenotypes. I see he restocked some Biscotti Sundae crosses and I’m super tempted to pull the trigger on some when I get paid Friday but I got my eyes set on something else.


Me 2


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 6, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, well pretty much, only a couple week veg.
> #1 turned out great, she is drying now.
> View attachment 4472437


Looks gmo dominant, u get any chemical or wierd astringent smell?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Looks gmo dominant, u get any chemical or wierd astringent smell?


A little bit, a citrus type cleaner, with stinky funk. If it didnt drop a couple early balls I would have keep a clone. Probably should have anyway but oh well.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2020)

Grower899 said:


> You're in for a treat with that one. Still awaiting a smoke report, it's on the dry line, but it looks excellent. Nice sweet candy musky grape kinda smells. Might not be the best yielder but I'm havent weighed anything yet, and plants have surprised me with small but extremely dense flowers, so we will see. Really throws out the frost.
> 
> View attachment 4307862


I don't know how I missed this beauty because I searched for pics of Grape Sunday when I was trying to decide what to pop next.
I now feel like I made the right choice! That came out beautiful.

And an update on my Grape Sundays - 
Of 7 seeds germed, I got 5 females, 1 male and 1 runt.
They were flipped on 1/24. I'll throw up some pics in another wk or so when they're well into flower.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Sugar Rush live full spec full melt and live rosin. Gonna be a bunch of veg pics from me for a while so decided to share this as it’s the last of it. View attachment 4471393View attachment 4471394View attachment 4471395View attachment 4471396View attachment 4471397


Would you LOOK at those heads! 
That's one of the best full melt pics I've seen in awhile. 

Real talk - I'm still an amateur at making concentrates and my process needs work, but the Cannarado plants I've kept have provided me with some of the tastiest extracts I've ever made.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 6, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> go thru glo for any of those packs, probably already know but every one of those packs listed is 45-60 per 2 paks.


i wish i could lol.... i placed an order through GLO a few months back that unfortunately due to a family emergency i wasnt able to pay for. I sent them an email apologizing and stating i needed to cancel my order and never got a response. About a month after that, i created a profile and placed another order, with the intention of following through this time. Never got an order confirmation or email of any sort, even after sending a follow up message to ask about the lack of communication. Ive said it before and ill say it again, idc how good the deals are, im not sending an envelope of cash or pictures of my debit card to any seedbank or breeder that cant even reply to several messages on several occasions. Maybe im on the GLO blacklist lol?


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 6, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> There is some fire in that Concord crush for sure!
> View attachment 4472956


the stalk length on those trichomes are insane


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 7, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> i wish i could lol.... i placed an order through GLO a few months back that unfortunately due to a family emergency i wasnt able to pay for. I sent them an email apologizing and stating i needed to cancel my order and never got a response. About a month after that, i created a profile and placed another order, with the intention of following through this time. Never got an order confirmation or email of any sort, even after sending a follow up message to ask about the lack of communication. Ive said it before and ill say it again, idc how good the deals are, im not sending an envelope of cash or pictures of my debit card to any seedbank or breeder that cant even reply to several messages on several occasions. Maybe im on the GLO blacklist lol?


That sucks, I literally just canceled an order a couple weeks ago but I made sure to cancel it on their website and email them to let them know that I wasn’t going to be able to pay for it. They were understanding, but basically told me just don’t make a habit of it. I just made an order a couple minutes ago and got an email within a couple seconds to pay for them, so I did and now they’re going to send them out in the next couple of days. Have you only canceled an order once? Also I don’t know if this is relevant or not but was it a big order?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 7, 2020)

Did anyone in here grab a pack of now and Graper when they dropped? I never seen them when the feminized and the regular GP crosses dropped. I seen him post a picture on IG and that shit looks crazy good.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 7, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Did anyone in here grab a pack of now and Graper when they dropped? I never seen them when the feminized and the regular GP crosses dropped. I seen him post a picture on IG and that shit looks crazy good.


I feel the same man. Where they at ???lol hahaha


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 7, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Did anyone in here grab a pack of now and Graper when they dropped? I never seen them when the feminized and the regular GP crosses dropped. I seen him post a picture on IG and that shit looks crazy good.


That name reminds me of this whitest kids you know skit


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 8, 2020)

Roasted garlic margy has a unique flavor, can taste the margy, margarita type flavor with a cleaner type funk. Tasty


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Roasted garlic margy has a unique flavor, can taste the margy, margarita type flavor with a cleaner type funk. Tasty
> View attachment 4474368


Looks and sounds like some straight fire, sucks to hear that she threw out some balls on ya. Do you have any packs left that you’re going to hunt through of the RGM?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looks and sounds like some straight fire, sucks to hear that she threw out some balls on ya. Do you have any packs left that you’re going to hunt through of the RGM?


I think I still have like 5 beans left I'll search through at some point. But those margy crosses definitely being some heat.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 8, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Possible to get a plant shot to get an idea of the structure on these? I have a pack. I've seen picks on insta and they look pretty viney. If not no worries, shit looks kill!


My grape margy is very viney, three leaved, 3x stretch but damn the bud is so tasty smelly. Huge calyxes and grape pie frost .


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 8, 2020)

Snagged some grapie pie bx fems off strainly. Woot woot


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Roasted garlic margy has a unique flavor, can taste the margy, margarita type flavor with a cleaner type funk. Tasty
> View attachment 4474368


Looks outstanding


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 8, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Snagged some grapie pie bx fems off strainly. Woot woot


Nice


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 9, 2020)

Couple seedlings of Marmalade & Birthday Cake s1


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 9, 2020)

Terp Town how she was brought to me and now 19 hours later.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 9, 2020)

Day 40 marmalade Topping, taking clones, defoliation, then I can flip her into flowering. Very short stature and super tight node spacing on her. I do think my lights have a lil to do with this but also strain dependent.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> the stalk length on those trichomes are insane


long stalks is a super undesirable trait for quality smoke.


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> long stalks is a super undesirable trait for quality smoke.


Can you explain this?


----------



## nc208 (Feb 9, 2020)

Biscotti Chunks day 40.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 9, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Can you explain this?


I could be totally wrong but I think trichomes with long stalks usually have smaller heads compared to shorter stalked trichomes. The heads are where most of the goodies located.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

You are exactly correct. They almost always have way smaller heads. And stalks contain zero cannabinoids or terpenes. Not to mention stalks make your herb taste milky, creamy, or chalky. Bleh



dubekoms said:


> I could be totally wrong but I think trichomes with long stalks usually have smaller heads compared to shorter stalked trichomes. The heads are where most of the goodies located.


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> You are exactly correct. They almost always have way smaller heads. And stalks contain zero cannabinoids or terpenes. Not to mention stalks make your herb taste milky, creamy, or chalky. Bleh


I thought thats why you were saying it, but ive seen some differing speculation. This was posted by (i know, i know) high times:

The essential oils, including THC, mostly accumulate on the outer layer of the gland head, but also on the outer layer of the epidermal cells that cover the entire bract, or any trichome-dense area. Resinous THC also accumulates in the _fibrillar matrices_ (pardon the jargon) of the secretory vesicles. Inside these vesicles there is some THC, but also high amounts of terpenoids, which are less viscous.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Biscotti Chunks day 40.
> View attachment 4475680


Thats definityly not what i expected looks bomb though, id think that be a biscotti driver phen with like no fatso


----------



## nc208 (Feb 10, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Thats definityly not what i expected looks bomb though, id think that be a biscotti driver phen with like no fatso


Yep, it's a hybrid for sure. Fast finishing, and has a mix of blueberry yogurt and GMO on the Terps. Kinda like a fermented yogurt.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Yep, it's a hybrid for sure. Fast finishing, and has a mix of blueberry yogurt and GMO on the Terps. Kinda like a fermented yogurt.


They look and sound amazing, nice work man. Seems like there’s definitely a lot of fire to be found in the biscotti sundae line, as well as some insane terps. I seen him repost someone’s picture of the biscotti cakes and it looked absolutely killer. I’m hyped to start digging through the biscotti cakes, gelatti biscotti, and fresh biscotti. Especially after seeing how well tunnaroom did with his run of the fresh biscotti, him saying that it was the terpiest herb he’s ever grow definitely has me hyped.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> They look and sound amazing, nice work man. Seems like there’s definitely a lot of fire to be found in the biscotti sundae line, as well as some insane terps. I seen him repost someone’s picture of the biscotti cakes and it looked absolutely killer. I’m hyped to start digging through the biscotti cakes, gelatti biscotti, and fresh biscotti. Especially after seeing how well tunnaroom did with his run of the fresh biscotti, him saying that it was the terpiest herb he’s ever grow definitely has me hyped.


Yep, I dropped half a pack of fresh biscotti hoping to find something special. I hope i get better odds than 1 female to 4 males like the biscotti chunks did.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Yep, I dropped half a pack of fresh biscotti hoping to find something special. I hope i get better odds than 1 female to 4 males like the biscotti chunks did.


True, even though you found only one female she looks she might be a keeper. It kind of looks like she’s more Fatso dominant pheno though, did you end up keeping any cuts?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 10, 2020)

You’re 


Nate Dogg said:


> They look and sound amazing, nice work man. Seems like there’s definitely a lot of fire to be found in the biscotti sundae line, as well as some insane terps. I seen him repost someone’s picture of the biscotti cakes and it looked absolutely killer. I’m hyped to start digging through the biscotti cakes, gelatti biscotti, and fresh biscotti. Especially after seeing how well tunnaroom did with his run of the fresh biscotti, him saying that it was the terpiest herb he’s ever grow definitely has me hyped.


you’re in for a treat. Definitely some insane terps in that line


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 10, 2020)

Terp Town previously posted a few days ago. She’s already back to health so I hard tipped her and used that as a clone. Clone is in buildasoil seedling mix using only homemade super compost tea to soak the clone in and moisten the soil. Hopefully this works but it’s an experiment. Who thinks this will work or won’t work ??


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 10, 2020)

Day 41 Marmalade just after topping. Super slow and compact plant. I love this type compared to tall/lanky strains. Going to be a long veg. Probably going to recover and make some crosses after I find a good pheno.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, even though you found only one female she looks she might be a keeper. It kind of looks like she’s more Fatso dominant pheno though, did you end up keeping any cuts?


Yep, I also kept a very nice male that stacked massively so I'll be doing some rounds with him in my collection. I have a captains cake that's heavy wifi alien OG that'll be going to round 2 with this cut. I always found the 2nd and 3rd run really brings out the heat.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2020)

After smoking all 3 roasted garlic margy I'm not a fan. At first it seemed like the margy sweet citrus was coming out but as they dried and cure more the flavor is not so appealing. Like garbage funk with a faint citrus in there somewhere. Definitely dumpster funk but maybe just the wrong dumpster for me.

Good stone, heavy hitters and I'm sure some of yall would love it but I'm a picky eater and weird flavors hit me wrong sometimes. This is one of those times. Maybe the flavor will develop better over time in the jar.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 10, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Terp Town previously posted a few days ago. She’s already back to health so I hard tipped her and used that as a clone. Clone is in buildasoil seedling mix using only homemade super compost tea to soak the clone in and moisten the soil. Hopefully this works but it’s an experiment. Who thinks this will work or won’t work ?? View attachment 4476473View attachment 4476474View attachment 4476475


It'll work, I once saw this grimey hippy use his saliva. He literally just put the cutting in his mouth and then planted it. Sadly it did work.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> After smoking all 3 roasted garlic margy I'm not a fan. At first it seemed like the margy sweet citrus was coming out but as they dried and cure more the flavor is not so appealing. Like garbage funk with a faint citrus in there somewhere. Definitely dumpster funk but maybe just the wrong dumpster for me.
> 
> Good stone, heavy hitters and I'm sure some of yall would love it but I'm a picky eater and weird flavors hit me wrong sometimes. This is one of those times. Maybe the flavor will develop better over time in the jar.


Lol I doubt it'll improve. That Dumpster funk sounds like GMO doing its thang....I honestly dont mind the smell it brings.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 10, 2020)

Dubble Sundae at day 34. Looks like it'll yield heavy. Dense nugs on a chunky Afghan-style frame. I still have 2 of these just veggin for now. The 5 at day 34 will probably be another 3 1/2 to 4 weeks. The description on the Rado site says the sour dubb "adds a lemon-lime sprite terp" and I'm kinda getting that... Smells like sprite dumped into soil or sprite and damp basement. Definitely "dank" with the lime in the background.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Lol I doubt it'll improve. That Dumpster funk sounds like GMO doing its thang....I honestly dont mind the smell it brings.


The smell ain't too bad, it's that aftertaste, lol. So weird, reminds me of the progressive commercial where raccoons are eating out of the trash and one tells the other to taste something that tastes bad. 

Might have to roll it in blunts to mask the flavor.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 10, 2020)

Topanga lemon at day 36. Stringy and more in line with og yields it looks like. Probably needs 4 more weeks at least. Probably yield alright monocropped and netted. The smell on these is pretty insane. Citrusy but without the citric acid aspect, if that even makes sense. Really bright and topically, like a squeezed tangerine. Seems like a perfect plant for concentrate.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The smell ain't too bad, it's that aftertaste, lol. So weird, reminds me of the progressive commercial where raccoons are eating out of the trash and one tells the other to taste something that tastes bad.
> 
> Might have to roll it in blunts to mask the flavor.


That bad?? Its def gmo dom so what u dont like garlic in ur weed lol. A fm dom pheno wouldve been better, the terps u got and the ones on my marg sound way dif. Mine besides the branching is a perfect cross of both. What other margy xs u got. I have a pinesoul or goji x sounds interesting but they are not on my to do list. Was gonna snag some hss x macstomper from grow 420 grow but now i cant cause i got the bxs. Wish i had more dough. If anyone wants some he might have some left. They r 200 though.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 11, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Topanga lemon at day 36. Stringy and more in line with og yields it looks like. Probably needs 4 more weeks at least. Probably yield alright monocropped and netted. The smell on these is pretty insane. Citrusy but without the citric acid aspect, if that even makes sense. Really bright and topically, like a squeezed tangerine. Seems like a perfect plant for concentrate.


 Interesting to see someone elses... super pretty looking! Im pretty convinced my mystery plant was Topanga lemon after curing, probably of the lemon tree pheno.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 11, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> Interesting to see someone elses... super pretty looking! Im pretty convinced my mystery plant was Topanga lemon after curing, probably of the lemon tree pheno.


 it looked mad nice my daily grapes are looking very nice week 4 or 5, i can tell theyre gonna be special already very frosty. The driver bxs are a good mix of tall and short, with one in the mid so a lot of dif plant sizes. Found 1 herm so far so thats not that bad.. But man some huuuuggggeeee fan leaves on a few, i will post some nug shots of the super frosty chunky hi chew, thin mint x doho and grape margy in a wk or so. Terps on the hi chew were sweet astringent cookieish, not loud at all but very frosty. The doho x was very ogkb type buds with a terrible yield but what the hey they were free.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 12, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Terp Town previously posted a few days ago. She’s already back to health so I hard tipped her and used that as a clone. Clone is in buildasoil seedling mix using only homemade super compost tea to soak the clone in and moisten the soil. Hopefully this works but it’s an experiment. Who thinks this will work or won’t work ?? View attachment 4476473View attachment 4476474View attachment 4476475


Im going no big hollow clones at the top super hard to clone.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 12, 2020)

I killed it in the backyard a couple of days ago, here is his corpse. Was supposed to be fems.. oh well hell lol ... full male


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 12, 2020)

Just get ahold of cannarado and show him what happened.He will make it up many times over with replacements.One of the best in the biz. imho


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 12, 2020)

tommarijuana said:


> Just get ahold of cannarado and show him what happened.He will make it up many times over with replacements.One of the best in the biz. imho


I know lol, he’s made it up enough that I’m not even bugging about what happened. I just learned to check them even if it’s a fem. I’m still rocking with Rado lol.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 12, 2020)

Let’s chat about these NL5/NL2 F2’s Is like to know as much as possible. Has anyone grown these? I’m finding out they are super rare..???


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 12, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Let’s chat about these NL5/NL2 F2’s Is like to know as much as possible. Has anyone grown these? I’m finding out they are super rare..??? View attachment 4478007


I could be wrong but I think that's a Bob Hemphill creation. Crickets and cicadas


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 12, 2020)

All 6 driver bxs were herms just tossed them all. Im very annoye now way to many herms lately, dont let anyone say regs are more stable. No keepers rados gonna hear it from me to.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 12, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> All 6 driver bxs were herms just tossed them all. Im very annoye now way to many herms lately, dont let anyone say regs are more stable. No keepers rados gonna hear it from me to.


Silently observing


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 12, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Silently observing


Just left his guy a email nicely asking what theyre gonna do its not just the 100 for the seeds, its work and more money for media and nutes that gets wasted im honestly at awe with these poor results its like hitting on a scratcher with his genes


----------



## maxamus1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Ok day 37 and my banana sunday doesn't have the biggest buds but damn is she frosty.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 12, 2020)

Any nana stink on her?


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 12, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Just left his guy a email nicely asking what theyre gonna do its not just the 100 for the seeds, its work and more money for media and nutes that gets wasted im honestly at awe with these poor results its like hitting on a scratcher with his genes


He will replace them and add extra beans, I LOVE his genetics, but I also understand what you mean. It’s disappointing when that happens. Catch 22


----------



## maxamus1 (Feb 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Any nana stink on her?


Honestly a lil bit but me and the wife smell more apple or like a banana peel more then a straight banana smell.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> I killed it in the backyard a couple of days ago, here is his corpse. Was supposed to be fems.. oh well hell lol ... full male View attachment 4477535View attachment 4477536View attachment 4477537View attachment 4477538


The freezer burn is a cap strain like a clone only. I believe it was the only one outta a bunch of herms or makes bad offspring per capulator looks great but def another sketchy one. Lthe keepers look great tho lol


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

I dunno y i get so many could be im running packs where as some are running single beans so im seeing a lot more than most


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 13, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I could be wrong but I think that's a Bob Hemphill creation. Crickets and cicadas


Rado gave them to bob Hemphill. I have a video post of him talking about this from regenerative cannabis and it’s on my ig


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 13, 2020)

Day 44 for marmalade, day 35 for terp town, and seedlings.


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 13, 2020)

How big are you all growing your plants? Chopped this birthday blues finally.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> The freezer burn is a cap strain like a clone only. I believe it was the only one outta a bunch of herms or makes bad offspring per capulator looks great but def another sketchy one. Lthe keepers look great tho lol


I only grew out one from a pack of 8 and it ended up being a full boy. I’m done with Freezerburn


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 13, 2020)

Just popped 2 birthday cake and 2 single scoop. Also have my banana sundae clone and another one from seed going. Hope I get something good


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 13, 2020)

Damn. My grapes and guavas all threw balls. I'm done with all of this shit. I couldn't have picked a better time in my life to be finishing up my own breeding project. You want something done right, do it your self.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> How big are you all growing your plants? Chopped this birthday blues finally.View attachment 4478341


I grew these drivers until they were 18 inches at least and nodes were alternating/pre flowering


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> I know lol, he’s made it up enough that I’m not even bugging about what happened. I just learned to check them even if it’s a fem. I’m still rocking with Rado lol.


Have u had to get replacements b4, i dunno if id want to run anymore driver bxs i d rather try those sundae dough i thought the ones on here were very nice. but apperantly the one dude on ig that grew it is a tester for rado and said he found 0 herms so i dunno if i believe that but all i know is i hate running gear that throws balls because they will fuck up a good grow. And i dont want shit keepers when i dust something.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Damn. My grapes and guavas all threw balls. I'm done with all of this shit. I couldn't have picked a better time in my life to be finishing up my own breeding project. You want something done right, do it your self.


U need to send his ass a email hes putting out dookie for top dollar he needs to know i was gonna ask in my email if my garlic and grapes were even tested. Wtf how many fems did u have?


----------



## nc208 (Feb 13, 2020)

My biscotti chunk threw a couple balls on the lowers the first week into flower, I plucked them off and none have ever come back. 

How far along into flower did your plants all do this?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

Week 4 man, i had some solid plants, but im not fuckin with herms i can find better.


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 13, 2020)

They said it was still to soon to know if there's issues with the Grapes and Guava. So I'll assume I paid 100 to test for another boofy ass hype man.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> They said it was still to soon to know if there's issues with the Grapes and Guava. So I'll assume I paid 100 to test for another boofy ass hype man.


Wtf kinda shit is that? Who got back to u? Was it pnw or the real rado? Are u getting replacements?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 13, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> All 6 driver bxs were herms just tossed them all. Im very annoye now way to many herms lately, dont let anyone say regs are more stable. No keepers rados gonna hear it from me to.


Do you have pictures?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

Dude said in a old post on thcfarmer that he never did this for money. Lmfao he sure aint doin it cause he has a pasion, otherwise we would c better results. I will not be buying anymore rado stuff. Just seen hes got the gelatti crosses coming out. Lmao how much testing did he do... Gave some 30 people a bunch of ten packs that wont be done till after the drop. Fuck me runnin his new stickers look cool though, at least his artist is puttin in work. Seems like he just dont give a fuk what he puts out because he probably gets so many new customers that dont know whats what.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

No bro no pics imagine balls with bannanas inside on all my plants


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 13, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> They said it was still to soon to know if there's issues with the Grapes and Guava. So I'll assume I paid 100 to test for another boofy ass hype man.


That’s pretty sketch. All that hype surrounding them/limited drops etc. for simply a boof tester. I’ve always been pleased with Rado, but hearing that makes me cringe.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> That’s pretty sketch. All that hype surrounding them/limited drops etc. for simply a boof tester. I’ve always been pleased with Rado, but hearing that makes me cringe.


Fuck yea i wanna know who said that.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> They said it was still to soon to know if there's issues with the Grapes and Guava. So I'll assume I paid 100 to test for another boofy ass hype man.


Boofy ass hype exactly he puts pics of these plants that who knows how many beans it took to get and everones jazzed obviously his testers like stumpy etc aint gonna say shit then theyd have to buy em


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 13, 2020)

Cannaradopnw, the email through the website. I was pretty thrown off by that response as well.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Have u had to get replacements b4, i dunno if id want to run anymore driver bxs i d rather try those sundae dough i thought the ones on here were very nice. but apperantly the one dude on ig that grew it is a tester for rado and said he found 0 herms so i dunno if i believe that but all i know is i hate running gear that throws balls because they will fuck up a good grow. And i dont want shit keepers when i dust something.


Yes, the replacements were for grape sundae which some indeed grew both parts, 2 didn’t. He really sent some nice things to fix the problem. I’ve decided to run what he sent now and see what happens. So far I’ve just had the one fem turn out to be full male. 
The run before this with a different breeder was problem free (no herms or bananas)
hopefully this will be successful if not, well you know.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Yes, the replacements were for grape sundae which some indeed grew both parts, 2 didn’t. He really sent some nice things to fix the problem. I’ve decided to run what he sent now and see what happens. So far I’ve just had the one fem turn out to be full male.
> The run before this with a different breeder was problem free (no herms or bananas)
> hopefully this will be successful if not, well you know.


What did he send ya


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Cannaradopnw, the email through the website. I was pretty thrown off by that response as well.


Is that all they said.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

I can’t believe what I’ve been reading these last few post . All I can do now is try and finish this run, I don’t have time to pull balls and bananas off of my plants. It’s like I’m paying to be a tester lol.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> I can’t believe what I’ve been reading these last few post . All I can do now is try and finish this run, I don’t have time to pull balls and bananas off of my plants. It’s like I’m paying to be a tester lol.


ts y i try to run seeds with known females so i know its the genes. I only had one issue with a watering it might have been to cold but for all the plants to herm rite after seems unlikely. But who knows? Could be


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> What did he send ya


( Packs)
1 blueberry sundae ( fem)
1 lemon soul ( fem) popped 1 ( full boy lol)
Sour strawberry x Daily Driver ( I’m terrified)
1 Ultra Sour x Apple juice ( not running because Apple Chem had balls 


Greybush7387 said:


> What did he send ya


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> ( Packs)
> 1 blueberry sundae ( fem)
> 1 lemon soul ( fem) popped 1 ( full boy lol)
> Sour strawberry x Daily Driver ( I’m terrified)
> 1 Ultra Sour x Apple juice ( not running because Apple Chem had balls


Not bad but id rather pick my own replacement than get we they wanna giva ya. Like my hi chew replacement was fems cherry on top when my hi chews were regs and imo a better strain,but what the hey im just the one making you rich. F me runnin.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> ts y i try to run seeds with known females so i know its the genes. I only had one issue with a watering it might have been to cold but for all the plants to herm rite after seems unlikely. But who knows? Could be


I don’t know. I just don’t like what I’m reading so I think I’m giving up after this run. It was ok when I thought it was occasional


Greybush7387 said:


> Not bad but id rather pick my own replacement than get we they wanna giva ya. Like my hi chew replacement was fems cherry on top when my hi chews were regs and imo a better strain,but what the hey im just the one making you rich. F me runnin.


I was grateful because in all honesty he didn’t have to replace them or send so many packs. It doesn’t change the ongoing issues I’m watching developing on the thread.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 13, 2020)

I’d like to see pictures of these herms/full on males. Some of these cuts throw occasional balls on lowers and don’t return after being removed or on clone runs. I wouldn’t breed with them, but they can be remedied on occasion.

Im gonna pop my pack of hi-chew, some drivers and my grape mac to see what comes of it. Crash test dummy style.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’d like to see pictures of these herms/full on males. Some of these cuts throw occasional balls on lowers and don’t return after being removed or on clone runs. I wouldn’t breed with them, but they can be remedied on occasion.
> 
> Im gonna pop my pack of hi-chew, some drivers and my grape mac to see what comes of it. Crash test dummy style.


The full on male from the fem pack I have is posted one page before this. Seems like if it’s throwing balls, regardless to where on the plant if it’s hairs in it too doesn’t that count as a herm? Or you see it as normal to pluck the balls off of a female plant? Then hope it goes smoothly after that.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2020)

]all the drivers looked like male do u have the bxs? And if ur cool with balls on ur plants thats u bro, my hi chews were all males and a herm, in which i tore off sacs from lowers as well. Yea it flowered fine but y would i keep that as oppossed to a plant that has 0 herm traits. Which is what most growers do.ur making us seem like the problem. She posted pics already and i wasnt wasting time on my phone. If u dont believe us i dont give 2 shits dude go grow ur own.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 13, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> The full on male from the fem pack I have is posted one page before this. Seems like if it’s throwing balls, regardless to where on the plant if it’s hairs in it too doesn’t that count as a herm? Or you see it as normal to pluck the balls off of a female plant? Then hope it goes smoothly after that.


For certain strains being run that are known to do that, yes. “Normal”, no but I would still be checking those plants even though they were fems simply because it’s a possibility with those plants. If they appear I remove them and then continue to watch the plant. If it keeps throwing them then I’ll toss the plant.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 13, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> ]all the drivers looked like male do u have the bxs? And if ur cool with balls on ur plants thats u bro, my hi chews were all males and a herm, in which i tore off sacs from lowers as well. Yea it flowered fine but y would i keep that as oppossed to a plant that has 0 herm traits. Which is what most growers do.ur making us seem like the problem. She posted pics already and i wasnt wasting time on my phone. If u dont believe us i dont give 2 shits dude go grow ur own.


That’s fine, you do you and I’ll do me. I’m just saying if I had all males and herms I’d take pictures.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> That’s fine, you do you and I’ll do me. I’m just saying if I had all males and herms I’d take pictures.


I did take pictures, I only said it was ONE male from that pack. Somewhere on this site is a pic of the herms I had as well. There’s that.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> For certain strains being run that are known to do that, yes. “Normal”, no but I would still be checking those plants even though they were fems simply because it’s a possibility with those plants. If they appear I remove them and then continue to watch the plant. If it keeps throwing them then I’ll toss the plant.


Ok. I’ll have to research those out and make sure to avoid them, chem crosses have been added to my list .


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 13, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Ok. I’ll have to research those out and make sure to avoid them, chem crosses have been added to my list .


Lots of the new hype strains etc. have some tendencies. Hopefully the breeder is doing their part in properly selecting etc. but that response to their MAC release doesn’t bode well.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 13, 2020)

Damn, I haven’t been on here lately due to work running me ragged. Seems like a couple of people are having some issues, so this run I’m planning on doing 3 Terp Town, 3 Lemonessence, a pack of Drunken Monkey(Bananimal x FM), and pop the SSK x Daily Driver freebies. Then next run do some of the Gelatti Biscotti, and see if I have a problem with herms. I’ll make sure to take pics, and make sure I do my best so they don’t herm due to me fucking up. My last run I did have one Blueberry Sundae herm on me but that was due to a light leak in a specific corner because that was the only plant that hermed. The Lemonessence and the other BBS had zero issues. I just know in the back of my head that if it’s got Cookies or Cherry Pie somewhere in it’s genetics, or if it’s a fem it may be prone to herm so I try to do my best not stressing them out even a tiny bit. Hope everyone that had issues can get them resolved.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn, I haven’t been on here lately due to work running me ragged. Seems like a couple of people are having some issues, so this run I’m planning on doing 3 Terp Town, 3 Lemonessence, a pack of Drunken Monkey(Bananimal x FM), and pop the SSK x Daily Driver freebies. Then next run do some of the Gelatti Biscotti, and see if I have a problem with herms. I’ll make sure to take pics, and make sure I do my best so they don’t herm due to me fucking up. My last run I did have one Blueberry Sundae herm on me but that was due to a light leak in a specific corner because that was the only plant that hermed. The Lemonessence and the other BBS had zero issues. I just know in the back of my head that if it’s got Cookies or Cherry Pie somewhere in it’s genetics, or if it’s a fem it may be prone to herm so I try to do my best not stressing them out even a tiny bit. Hope everyone that had issues can get them resolved.


Crazy coincidence, I received an alert today on a thread I commented on about suggesting a strain for outdoors that was indoor quality. As soon as I clicked on it I saw this being said.. it’s more than a couple lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 13, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Crazy coincidence, I received an alert today on a thread I commented on about suggesting a strain for outdoors that was indoor quality. As soon as I clicked on it I saw this being said.. it’s more than a couple lol


I think those are seeds that he made, I don’t think someone would label a herm a keeper. @Tangerine_ did any of your BBS’s herm on ya?


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I think those are seeds that he made, I don’t think someone would label a herm a keeper. @Tangerine_ did any of your BBS’s herm on ya?


2 different people


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 13, 2020)

I’d be lying if I said that the response about the grapes and guava didn’t concern me though.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’d be lying if I said that the response about the grapes and guava didn’t concern me though.


Lmaooo... well I’m a bit happy about your comment about the blueberry sundae, running that now. Just gonna keep a close eye on everything but I highly doubt I’ll be spending anything else.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 13, 2020)

Black lemon cake


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 13, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Lmaooo... well I’m a bit happy about your comment about the blueberry sundae, running that now. Just gonna keep a close eye on everything but I highly doubt I’ll be spending anything else.


True that, I’m stocked up on Rado gear right now, And won’t be getting anything else until I run what I got and see the results. I’m trying to grab some other breeders gear as well like Harrypalms and Simply2complex.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, I’m stocked up on Rado gear right now, And won’t be getting anything else until I run what I got and see the results. I’m trying to grab some other breeders gear as well like Harrypalms and Simply2complex.


I’ve had nothing but success and fire from TP, I’ll be investing more. Checking out solfire too because I’m hearing nothing but good stuff,


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 13, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> I’ve had nothing but success and fire from TP, I’ll be investing more. Checking out solfire too because I’m hearing nothing but good stuff,


True that I’m not too familiar with solfire, but a lot of people have had nothing but glowing reports from his Don Mega. Definitely agree with you 100% about TP, he alluded on one of his posts that he may do an apple fritter cross and I’m hoping he brings Studly out of retirement to hit the AF.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I think those are seeds that he made, I don’t think someone would label a herm a keeper. @Tangerine_ did any of your BBS’s herm on ya?


The Blueberry Shortcakes? Nope. I might've plucked a couple of sacs on the lowers but I don't consider that a "herm". Just a new seed plant that hasn't acclimated to my area and/or poorly lit lowers. Nothing on the future BBS clones at all.

On the rare occasion I do find a true herm with balls and pistils up and down the plant, I try to make sure I grab pics and document. Then I toss the bugger in the fire pit


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 13, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Crazy coincidence, I received an alert today on a thread I commented on about suggesting a strain for outdoors that was indoor quality. As soon as I clicked on it I saw this being said.. it’s more than a couple lol


WTF are you talking about. I responded to a post directed to me.
What the fuck does my post about an outdoor blueberry strain have to do with any of this shit?


I responded to a post directed to me about a strain I'm pleased with that does well outside. Nothing more.
I didn't even see your response and haven't had time to read back through that thread.

BTW, you _do_ realize that Female Seeds is a seed maker? @psychadelibud wasnt referring to feminized seeds. He was talking about a totally different breeder. https://www.femaleseeds.com/

Theres far too much lost in translation on these forums.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> WTF are you talking about. I responded to a post directed to me.
> What the fuck does my post about an outdoor blueberry strain have to do with any of this shit?


Maybe you’re having trouble comprehending. I didn’t tag you and the post I was pointing out was from someone else about a terrible experience they had running his beans. It was relevant to the current conversation about some of his strains being somewhat unstable. I also don’t know who you’re coming at like that because I’m truly not the fucking one .. WTF are you talking about I’ve said nothing about or to you. Slow ass


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

Oh ok. Whatever the case I saw no need for such anger, I’m not used to attitudes like that. Seeing the two images close had me thinking the other poster had issues with his Cannarado and you didn’t. Which would have been relevant to the current conversation


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 13, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Maybe you’re having trouble comprehending. I didn’t tag you and the post I was pointing out was from someone else about a terrible experience they had running his beans. It was relevant to the current conversation about some of his strains being somewhat unstable. I also don’t know who you’re coming at like that because I’m truly not the fucking one .. WTF are you talking about I’ve said nothing about or to you. Slow ass


The post was about a terrible experience with Female Seeds.
I edited my comment and even added the link to their company.

I do understand the confusion but I wish you would've just used psychadelibuds quote without my pics attached. Users barely read now and anyone that just scrolling the thread will see those seeds an assume the plants hermed and that's not accurate.

And I'm not angry. I just don't feel well..at all.

I do try my best to report issues with any seedmaker as honestly as I can.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> The post was about a terrible experience with Female Seeds.
> I edited my comment and even added the link to their company.
> 
> I do understand the confusion but I wish you would've just used psychadelibuds quote without my pics attached. Users barely read now and anyone that just scrolling the thread will see those seeds an assume the plants hermed and that's not accurate.
> ...


That definitely would have made it more clear and I’ll admit that was my mistake. You’re right about barely reading the post and I didn’t consider that part. I really hope you feel better too and I’m glad you found a keeper and had a successful run. I’m so glad that’s over because I don’t like to have disagreements with anyone. Peace & Love Tangerine


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 13, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> That definitely would have made it more clear and I’ll admit that was my mistake. You’re right about barely reading the post and I didn’t consider that part. I really hope you feel better too and I’m glad you found a keeper and had a successful run. I’m so glad that’s over because I don’t like to have disagreements with anyone. Peace & Love Tangerine


No problem at all. I kinda snapped too. Sorry about that. 
I've been suffering with vertigo for three days and its sucks donkey balls. 
Its like being drunk without the fun.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> No problem at all. I kinda snapped too. Sorry about that.
> I've been suffering with vertigo for three days and its sucks donkey balls.
> Its like being drunk without the fun.


I’m sorry you’re dealing with vertigo. Thank you Tangerine, I appreciate that.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 14, 2020)

Cocomero Gelatti drop is up.. grabbed Watermelon ZawtZ..


----------



## Bluntly (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm going to skip this release. Just popped a few from his last release and ordered "Bundy" as well from SHN. But then again. Rado usually give some freebies away. Sigh....I hate myself


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 14, 2020)

It looks like cannaradopnw goes camping in a Porsche via their instagram. Must be nice.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 14, 2020)

Bluntly said:


> I'm going to skip this release. Just popped a few from his last release and ordered "Bundy" as well from SHN. But then again. Rado usually give some freebies away. Sigh....I hate myself


It's getting ridiculous with these drops. He just did the Grape Mac 2 months ago and now this drop? How does he have time to do testers and all that jazz? 
Or is this strain a year or two in the making?


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> It's getting ridiculous with these drops. He just did the Grape Mac 2 months ago and now this drop? How does he have time to do testers and all that jazz?
> Or is this strain a year or two in the making?


 We're the testers.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> It's getting ridiculous with these drops. He just did the Grape Mac 2 months ago and now this drop? How does he have time to do testers and all that jazz?
> Or is this strain a year or two in the making?


Kind of makes you wonder are we the paying customers, also the testers lol


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 14, 2020)

When you throw shit at a wall, sometimes it sticks.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 14, 2020)

Yea still waiting to c if theyll gimme a replacement for my herms as well no word yet. I to will not be making anymore rado purchases for a while if they dont straighten this out. Its funny how he has 1 pic of finished gear up prolly waiting on the testers lmfao. He musta needed some more loot.


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 14, 2020)

There is literally 1 pic of a maybe 3 week old plant in the new drop. The biscotti drop that he claimed to have like 7 years into, had pretty much zero pics at the drop either. Seems like a quality breeder would have proof of the goodies, or at least make his testers send him pics to post.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 14, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> There is literally 1 pic of a maybe 3 week old plant in the new drop. The biscotti drop that he claimed to have like 7 years into, had pretty much zero pics at the drop either. Seems like a quality breeder would have proof of the goodies, or at least make his testers send him pics to post.


Thats the thing he doesnt test them obviously. Hell make a cross from somethin he just slapped together then that same plant is in his next drop. Lol i am not excited for my garlic and grapes or my grape macs anymore, im worried. Lol hopefully something sticks.. Im not trying to bash rado honestly i really wanted some comerco but, not if they dont replace my drivers. Theyre usually pretty quik to answer but still nada.must be busy counting 100s from the new new


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Feb 14, 2020)

Well shit. I may have some rado packs for trade lol


----------



## Bluntly (Feb 14, 2020)

Hopefully. I have something you maybe into.


----------



## Flatrate (Feb 14, 2020)

My experience with Cannarado.

Sundae Float. 6pk of seeds got 7. 100% germ rate, 4 are in week 1 of flower, 3 just popped from the soil,

Triple Whammy. Got 13 seeds, only 3 germinated the rest were duds. 2 are in week 1 of flower, 1 just popped from the soil. They are both somewhat mutated to boot.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 14, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> My experience with Cannarado.
> 
> Sundae Float. 6pk of seeds got 7. 100% germ rate, 4 are in week 1 of flower, 3 just popped from the soil,
> 
> Triple Whammy. Got 13 seeds, only 3 germinated the rest were duds. 2 are in week 1 of flower, 1 just popped from the soil. They are both somewhat mutated to boot.


Danm thats annoying good luck with the floats if u find balls just pick em off and re run them the they will be good after that.


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 14, 2020)

Here's the replacements. I'm so limited on space it's hard to decide if I should give any of them a go. I'm down to trade if anyone has some classic shit like Northern Lights or some home made chucks...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Here's the replacements. I'm so limited on space it's hard to decide if I should give any of them a go. I'm down to trade if anyone has some classic shit like Northern Lights or some home made chucks...
> View attachment 4479637


Hold on to the mac cross, I'm sure someone will be willing to trade heavy for that one. Just a hunch though.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 14, 2020)

I found one nanner on 1/5 dubble sundaes and zero on 7 topanga lemon. Nothing crazy. I had a regular ak47 from serious go super hwrmie early flower last round, shit happens.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 14, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Here's the replacements. I'm so limited on space it's hard to decide if I should give any of them a go. I'm down to trade if anyone has some classic shit like Northern Lights or some home made chucks...
> View attachment 4479637


Definitely looks like they hooked you up though, like @thenotsoesoteric said someone would probably want those really bad. I’d want them but not that bad, also the Cookie Crisp F3 crosses sound good. Glad they got back to you and made things right though.


----------



## MightyMcknighty (Feb 14, 2020)

Got a pack of the Carnival Candy, these recent posts have me a bit worried tho, I seen his latest drop and was hesitant, never went through with it tho. Hopefully find a keeper.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 14, 2020)

Coupon code Growlove doesn’t work on the new drop ‍


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 14, 2020)

What % off on the other stuff?


----------



## nc208 (Feb 15, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> What % off on the other stuff?


25% off


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 15, 2020)

I dunno, I jumped in with the biscotti sundae drop and from what I can tell it looks like he tested those personally, as well as sent some out.

Does he test everything? It doesn't look like it with some of these posts. This cocomero gelatti drop, like someone else mentioned has come awfully quick after the biscotti sundae and grape MAC drop. I passed. 

I think Terp town will be in my near future (trying to figure out the starting line up still). I'll be sure to post my results, as I'm definitely going to be popping something of his now.


----------



## Bluntly (Feb 15, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I dunno, I jumped in with the biscotti sundae drop and from what I can tell it looks like he tested those personally, as well as sent some out.
> 
> Does he test everything? It doesn't look like it with some of these posts. This cocomero gelatti drop, like someone else mentioned has come awfully quick after the biscotti sundae and grape MAC drop. I passed.
> 
> I think Terp town will be in my near future (trying to figure out the starting line up still). I'll be sure to post my results, as I'm definitely going to be popping something of his now.


I wish he sold the grape mac f2 separately. Its not to say the other crosses aren't great. I'm sure many of us had an eye on that.


----------



## MightyMcknighty (Feb 15, 2020)

Bluntly said:


> I wish he sold the grape mac f2 separately. Its not to say the other crosses aren't great. I'm sure many of us had an eye on that.


I agree, would've been nice.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 15, 2020)

I might get the Petro Melon, or Cherry Melon Smash. I’ve never had a watermelon strain, so I might as well go for it. I have to wait until I can save up some bread though, if no one else in here is going to pick up any seeds from that drop I guess I’ll be the guinea pig. I wish he had dropped the Gascotti(King Louis XIII x Gelatti) by itself though, I seen the pics he posted on IG of it and was hoping he was going to drop that.


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 15, 2020)

Since I didn't take any pics or really document the last batch I will do this one more time. My girlfriend always helps me put shit into perspective and I let her pick a pack that I will run organically. She went with the Mac cross lol So I will start the pack today and try to take as many pics with info as to inputs as possible. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MightyMcknighty (Feb 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I might get the Petro Melon, or Cherry Melon Smash. I’ve never had a watermelon strain, so I might as well go for it. I have to wait until I can save up some bread though, if no one else in here is going to pick up any seeds from that drop I guess I’ll be the guinea pig. I wish he had dropped the Gascotti(King Louis XIII x Gelatti) by itself though, I seen the pics he posted on IG of it and was hoping he was going to drop that.


I’m really debating on that cherry melon smash, might pull the trigger and scoop that up. I’d let the peeps know forsure


----------



## maxamus1 (Feb 15, 2020)

It sucks that some of you guys are having herm issues with your gear but i gotta say that i have stressed the shit out of my girls with ph swings heat and light stress and have not had any real issues with naners. But i wish you guys the best and hope you find some genetics that work for you.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 15, 2020)

I just scooped another pack of condord crush on the deal from radogear. I haven’t had any issues with rado gear ever. That’s just me though.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 15, 2020)

Well the Grape MAC might not have been meant to be. Had 6 ready to plant and knocked em off my shelving unit when rearranging the grow room. I think I found 4. Stressful afternoon knocking soil and plants over. Tomorrow I might put a sock on the vacuum and hunt for the other 2.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 15, 2020)

Cocomero Gelatti Reg seeds just dropped on rados site, fyi


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 16, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Well the Grape MAC might not have been meant to be. Had 6 ready to plant and knocked em off my shelving unit when rearranging the grow room. I think I found 4. Stressful afternoon knocking soil and plants over. Tomorrow I might put a sock on the vacuum and hunt for the other 2.


I found out about a week or so ago, that it only takes my shop vac 0.25 seconds to devour a months worth of work. That shit was painful.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Does anyone have any of these to share or trade??


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Also has anyone grown concord crush yet? Any pics or logs?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 16, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Does anyone have any of these to share or trade?? View attachment 4480818


Didnt rado tell u it was a preservation project using 3 fems.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I might get the Petro Melon, or Cherry Melon Smash. I’ve never had a watermelon strain, so I might as well go for it. I have to wait until I can save up some bread though, if no one else in here is going to pick up any seeds from that drop I guess I’ll be the guinea pig. I wish he had dropped the Gascotti(King Louis XIII x Gelatti) by itself though, I seen the pics he posted on IG of it and was hoping he was going to drop that.


Despite all the herms and frustration i jumped on the louie cross as well. U should get 1 and run it with me im sure 1 of us would find something. Pwn also said hed replace the driver bxs. So i can hunt at a later time. My sis runs lots of rado fems and never had a issue yet. It dont bother me as long as they make it rite.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 16, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> I’m sorry you’re dealing with vertigo. Thank you Tangerine, I appreciate that.


I just went back and re-read my posts - Lola, I am so sorry. I did snap at you and it was unnecessary and uncalled for. It was obviously an honest oversight on your part with the Female Seeds post and I jumped the gun. 

I woke up several days ago with PBBV and its been kicking my ass since. I cant steady myself and I cant focus my sight and regardless of how many times Mr Tangs performs Epley Maneuver on me there's little relief. This is one of those things I'm going to have to ride out. 

I'm not posting this for sympathy, just wanted to explain and I felt you were owed a public apology. 
Even with all the trolling on these forums, it usually takes a lot for me to go at someone. You didnt deserve that at all. 

Would you let me make it up to you?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 16, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Despite all the herms and frustration i jumped on the louie cross as well. U should get 1 and run it with me im sure 1 of us would find something. Pwn also said hed replace the driver bxs. So i can hunt at a later time. My sis runs lots of rado fems and never had a issue yet. It dont bother me as long as they make it rite.


I’ll have to see what my money is looking like on Friday and if they’re still in stock, glad they’re making it right for you though. I ordered a pack of the Concord Crush, so I may have to wait to get the Louie cross.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 16, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I just went back and re-read my posts - Lola, I am so sorry. I did snap at you and it was unnecessary and uncalled for. It was obviously an honest oversight on your part with the Female Seeds post and I jumped the gun.
> 
> I woke up several days ago with PBBV and its been kicking my ass since. I cant steady myself and I cant focus my sight and regardless of how many times Mr Tangs performs Epley Maneuver on me there's little relief. This is one of those things I'm going to have to ride out.
> 
> ...


Good man i thought u were a tad ruff on the gal to. I honestly cant stand it when we argue cant we all get along and share our successes and herms lol


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’ll have to see what my money is looking like on Friday and if they’re still in stock, glad they’re making it right for you though. I ordered a pack of the Concord Crush, so I may have to wait to get the Louie cross.


did u pay yet? They will def be gone friday just order him know he wont cancel for a couple weeks who knows if they will b in the next drop


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 16, 2020)

He tried with the ol ill give u extra freebies, then he said hes not sure how many were left, so i checked and was like u got 50 left on ur site and he was like thanks. So i dunno but when i send my money ill thow ol pwn a reminder. Wish u would do ur hunt nate dizzle and throw me a cut. Id b willing to hit u back with any of my cuts.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 16, 2020)

The daily special on left and the two daily grapes in mid and right corner week 5


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 16, 2020)

Grape Margy shitty pics I know


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 16, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> did u pay yet? They will def be gone friday just order him know he wont cancel for a couple weeks who knows if they will b in the next drop


Nah I haven’t paid yet, this run I’m planning on doing 3 Terp Town’s, 3 Nilla wafers, a pack of the drunken monkey, and the SSK x Daily Driver freebies. I’ll make sure to document everything so if I do find a nice keeper out of any of those I’ll be down to give out some cuts. Just with the whole situation that happened on Thanksgiving, I got to make sure the person I’m going to be teaming up with isn’t on any fuck shit. I’d hate to pop all of my Sundae Driver seeds and have the person I’m working with steal the whole crop and the cuts.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 16, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Grape Margy shitty pics I know


They’re all looking really good man, what kind of terps are you getting from the Grape Margy? Which one did you get the Petro melon or the cherry melon smash?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 16, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Does anyone have any of these to share or trade?? View attachment 4480818


Not those but there's also ttNL#6 x Appy by Bodhi that would be worth a look if a good Northern Lights is what you seek.

Trichome Tech did a project with NL#1 and NL#5. Bodhi took their selection and breed it to his Appalachian male. 
A search of TTNL x Appy will bring up pics and more info. The pic Perro has really shows off the structure and bud formation. My pics are lacking though. I'd just gone back to growing in living soil and my plants were starving. 

But I distinctly remember the plants being greasy rather than gritty and having a heavy cat pee odor at chop. After cure, it developed into a peppery fruity dieselish smell. 

If you cant find any from Rado or Bodhi, shoot me a pm. I have a half pack


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi chews really crappy pics but yea suttin like this. These are the lowers and the cola buds were chunky and hard all the way down. The hortilux 1000 watt crushes in the yield dept


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> They’re all looking really good man, what kind of terps are you getting from the Grape Margy? Which one did you get the Petro melon or the cherry melon smash?


Im scoopin the petro one no cherry pie. Louie 13 looks amazing and it should be a great cross, the margy smells like grape chemicaly funk its my fav outta my cuts but has long thin branches. Yield id say is almost heavy good chunky buds with grape pie resin coverage, but the daily special has a very nice funk and aftersmell. Just trimmed it up last nite making cookies rn with the larf from that and my ghost train haze, which is crazy terpy.smells like grapes and haze perfectly intertwinded


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Didnt rado tell u it was a preservation project using 3 fems.


He just said it was a preservation project using original seed bank stock from the 80’s is all. Why?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’ll have to see what my money is looking like on Friday and if they’re still in stock, glad they’re making it right for you though. I ordered a pack of the Concord Crush, so I may have to wait to get the Louie cross.





Tangerine_ said:


> Not those but there's also ttNL#6 x Appy by Bodhi that would be worth a look if a good Northern Lights is what you seek.
> 
> Trichome Tech did a project with NL#1 and NL#5. Bodhi took their selection and breed it to his Appalachian male.
> A search of TTNL x Appy will bring up pics and more info. The pic Perro has really shows off the structure and bud formation. My pics are lacking though. I'd just gone back to growing in living soil and my plants were starving.
> ...


Wow thanks so much. This is exactly what I wanted to hear. But so I would like to do an open pollination of these beans and would like to find someone to this interests too and like 6-12 more beans if possible. I will def be researching all this.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 16, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> He just said it was a preservation project using original seed bank stock from the 80’s is all. Why?


Cause the last time u posted that pack last wk u were asking if we had any info. And i seen rado reply to that ? On ur ig... Maybe it was after i dunno.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 16, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Im scoopin the petro one no cherry pie. Louie 13 looks amazing and it should be a great cross, the margy smells like grape chemicaly funk its my fav outta my cuts but has long thin branches. Yield id say is almost heavy good chunky buds with grape pie resin coverage, but the daily special has a very nice funk and aftersmell. Just trimmed it up last nite making cookies rn with the larf from that and my ghost train haze, which is crazy terpy.smells like grapes and haze perfectly intertwinded


I emailed him to see if he can add it to my concord crush order, if not I’ll just make a separate order for the Petro Melon. Gas and melon terps sounds good to me.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 16, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I just went back and re-read my posts - Lola, I am so sorry. I did snap at you and it was unnecessary and uncalled for. It was obviously an honest oversight on your part with the Female Seeds post and I jumped the gun.
> 
> I woke up several days ago with PBBV and its been kicking my ass since. I cant steady myself and I cant focus my sight and regardless of how many times Mr Tangs performs Epley Maneuver on me there's little relief. This is one of those things I'm going to have to ride out.
> 
> ...


Tangerine, you already explained you weren’t feeling well ( I hope you’re much better now) I feel like that was good enough. I really appreciate your apology and I understand. Nothing else is needed, you and I are A~OK


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> y
> I emailed him to see if he can add it to my concord crush order, if not I’ll just make a separate order for the Petro Melon. Gas and melon terps sounds good to me.


Hell yea way to be if it was me id cancel the other one. U aint poppin no harry palms gear?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 16, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Tangerine, you already explained you weren’t feeling well ( I hope you’re much better now) I feel like that was good enough. I really appreciate your apology and I understand. Nothing else is needed, you and I are A~OK


The radomunity is strong with you.


----------



## loop718 (Feb 16, 2020)

Sundae Dough dry nug pics. Smell is un real but doesnt come out in the taste department. Its a very gassy cookie funk. But the taste is a earthy creamy smoke not my favorite terp. I dont think she will be making the team. Im going to run one of the phenos one more time to see if i cant get the smell to come through for the taste. Some gorgeous girls came from this pack.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 16, 2020)

Looks good im getting tired of cookie terps as well.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 16, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Hell yea way to be if it was me id cancel the other one. U aint poppin no harry palms gear?


Not at the moment, even though I really do want to run the Gastanker. Gave some to my buddy and he slayed it, he just popped some of the DoHo x Cookie Crisp F3 and some House Margy so I’m stoked to see what he does with those. Me and him have been talking about teaming up, because I can trust him and he knows what he’s doing so we’ll see. My other homie that I did my last run with is solid, but he’s still learning, his girlfriend is absolutely crazy, and where he’s staying at right now the landlord is fucking him with his AC unit so the electricity bill was through the roof. He wants to do another run, but I gotta take all that into precaution. So for this next run I just want to do feminized seeds at the setup I got at his house, and run the regular seeds in my set up. I want to do an all Rado set up for these runs, and if me and my other homey that ran the gastanker can get something set then I’ll start digging in to my more prized packs. I definitely still want to get the Concord Crush though, Clearwater Genetics Maitai is some fire.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 16, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Tangerine, you already explained you weren’t feeling well ( I hope you’re much better now) I feel like that was good enough. I really appreciate your apology and I understand. Nothing else is needed, you and I are A~OK


Thank you for understanding. I felt like a real ass.


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 16, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Also has anyone grown concord crush yet? Any pics or logs?


I grew 3, they just got the chop 4 days ago. I had 1 purple pheno and 2 green ones. One of the green grew a couple balls, so it got taken out early. Here are a few shitty pics of them hanging i just grabbed before i leave for work.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 16, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you for understanding. I felt like a real ass.


You’re welcome.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Cause the last time u posted that pack last wk u were asking if we had any info. And i seen rado reply to that ? On ur ig... Maybe it was after i dunno.


Yeah but he didn’t say anything about how many females or what not. Just that it’s a preservation project....


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Bea


ianc4990 said:


> I grew 3, they just got the chop 4 days ago. I had 1 purple pheno and 2 green ones. One of the green grew a couple balls, so it got taken out early. Here are a few shitty pics of them hanging i just grabbed before i leave for work.
> View attachment 4481013View attachment 4481014


 thanks for the response. How’s the terps on them??


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 16, 2020)

Hiding out in the fem blueberry sundae, tired of having to pluck balls, look for balls, and end up with seeded weed. Especially when it’s not happening with other breeders. I will post the outcome. After this grow is complete.. I’m done even trying with these seeds, not worth the headache. Just a bunch of hype


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Sugar 


Nate Dogg said:


> Not at the moment, even though I really do want to run the Gastanker. Gave some to my buddy and he slayed it, he just popped some of the DoHo x Cookie Crisp F3 and some House Margy so I’m stoked to see what he does with those. Me and him have been talking about teaming up, because I can trust him and he knows what he’s doing so we’ll see. My other homie that I did my last run with is solid, but he’s still learning, his girlfriend is absolutely crazy, and where he’s staying at right now the landlord is fucking him with his AC unit so the electricity bill was through the roof. He wants to do another run, but I gotta take all that into precaution. So for this next run I just want to do feminized seeds at the setup I got at his house, and run the regular seeds in my set up. I want to do an all Rado set up for these runs, and if me and my other homey that ran the gastanker can get something set then I’ll start digging in to my more prized packs. I definitely still want to get the Concord Crush though, Clearwater Genetics Maitai is some fire.


Sugar Rush is epic. One for the books terps/taste wise. Can only imagine the Concord Crush. I tried popping the CC first and lost them all due to my mistake. Had to order more and 25% off helped persuade me lol. Eyes peeled for your next runs homie.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Hiding out in the fem blueberry sundae, tired of having to pluck balls, look for balls, and end up with seeded weed. Especially when it’s not happening with other breeders. I will post the outcome. After this grow is complete.. I’m done even trying with these seeds, not worth the headache. Just a bunch of hype


How many times has this been an issue with this particular cultivar?


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 16, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> How many times has this been an issue with this particular cultivar?


Personally with 3 strains that threw balls and 1 fem that was a full male. 
While running other breeders at the same time I had no issues with those plants. I thought it was me at first until someone on the thread mentioned his beans stay doing this. This was the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 16, 2020)

FWIW I got a little too hot about the GG. I have only ran ONE of Cannarado's offerings, and I am also dealing with colder night temps, and not using my own super soil. I don't think that it was fair for me to call him a hypeman etc. I'll wait and see how fire these Grape Mac come out given the royal treatment of some coots and no nights below 68.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 16, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Personally with 3 strains that threw balls and 1 fem that was a full male.
> While running other breeders at the same time I had no issues with those plants. I thought it was me at first until someone on the thread mentioned his beans stay doing this. This was the straw that broke the camels back.


Bummer to hear. Not to make excuses for others work but the blueberry genetics are notoriously temperamental. Everytime I've ran blueberry, even the original early 2000s blueberry regular beans, I've had a banana or two show up and sometimes full on balls. 

The 2002 beans would throw a late nanner but no seeds ever. The dutch passion feminized blueberry in 2010 full on balls.

Regardless of that a bigger breeder like Rado could do more to prevent so many issues if they really cared to.


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 16, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Bea
> 
> thanks for the response. How’s the terps on them??


Ill let you know in a week when they get jarred, ive never had a plant keep the same fragrance all the way through


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 16, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> FWIW I got a little too hot about the GG. I have only ran ONE of Cannarado's offerings, and I am also dealing with colder night temps, and not using my own super soil. I don't think that it was fair for me to call him a hypeman etc. I'll wait and see how fire these Grape Mac come out given the royal treatment of some coots and no nights below 68.





Mim Towls said:


> FWIW I got a little too hot about the GG. I have only ran ONE of Cannarado's offerings, and I am also dealing with colder night temps, and not using my own super soil. I don't think that it was fair for me to call him a hypeman etc. I'll wait and see how fire these Grape Mac come out given the royal treatment of some coots and no nights below 68.


 3rd run with his seeds and every time it’s his seeds I have issues from while other strains are running with at the same time with none.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bummer to hear. Not to make excuses for others work but the blueberry genetics are notoriously temperamental. Everytime I've ran blueberry, even the original early 2000s blueberry regular beans, I've had a banana or two show up and sometimes full on balls.
> 
> The 2002 beans would throw a late nanner but no seeds ever. The dutch passion feminized blueberry in 2010 full on balls.
> 
> Regardless of that a bigger breeder like Rado could do more to prevent so many issues if they really cared to.


I’m over it. I’m done paying to be a tester


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 16, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> I’m over it. I’m done paying to be a tester


Do you take clones and grow those out? Usually those sensitivities don't return on the second run. The only exception being chem crosses. The deeper the chem genetics, the more likely you'll see a late nanner or two.

The problem with growing poly-poly hybrids is the extreme interbreeding. Kinda like bottlenecking.

You might have better luck running some stuff from Bodhi. He breeds a lot of true F1 hybrids. Everything goes out for testing and if sensitivities show up, he'll either nix the cross or if its something in high demand (like Rados gear) he'll list as an outdoor strain only. He did this is with GG4 crosses. Plus his thread is super chill.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 16, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Do you take clones and grow those out? Usually those sensitivities don't return on the second run. The only exception being chem crosses. The deeper the chem genetics, the more likely you'll see a late nanner or two.
> 
> The problem with growing poly-poly hybrids is the extreme interbreeding. Kinda like bottlenecking.
> 
> You might have better luck running some stuff from Bodhi. He breeds a lot of true F1 hybrids. Everything goes out for testing and if sensitivities show up, he'll either nix the cross or if its something in high demand (like Rados gear) he'll list as an outdoor strain only. He did this is with GG4 crosses. Plus his thread is super chill.


No, I don’t take cuts. I’ll give them a try and I’m going back to the other breeders I had no issues from. Thank you


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bummer to hear. Not to make excuses for others work but the blueberry genetics are notoriously temperamental. Everytime I've ran blueberry, even the original early 2000s blueberry regular beans, I've had a banana or two show up and sometimes full on balls.
> 
> The 2002 beans would throw a late nanner but no seeds ever. The dutch passion feminized blueberry in 2010 full on balls.
> 
> Regardless of that a bigger breeder like Rado could do more to prevent so many issues if they really cared to.


Yes! Mutants galore from the early stuff. The one I kept also has those same crinkle leaf sensitivities. Hates wet feet and ph fluctuations...even slightly higher than 6.4 and the leaves go all wavy. 
But in all seriousness, its one of the standouts for me, from all the packs I grew, across multiple breeders from 2019. Smashing everything I grew from In House. Nothing but pretty plants that "look" amazing but fall flat in the terp and potency department. 

I hate to see so many herm reports because it has the potential to be very good meds.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 17, 2020)

Garden update everything is going great. Marmalade Terp Town Birthday S1 Hella Fruit and the Terp Town clone experiment looks to be a success. Thanks. Ps I transplanted the Terp Town in a 5 gallon and she looks much better this morning that pics is from yesterday.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 17, 2020)

I have 2 female Sundae Driver BX plants that just recently went into the flowering room. They are both the same size, gorwn next to each other in identical 8 gallon pots, same soil, etc.
Here is the normal looking one:

And here is the other one. This one has strange one fingered leaves:

Anyone seen this happen in this cross? Should I just get rid of the one-fingered plant? I can't see how it's gonna fill out and/or become normal, lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 17, 2020)

Checked on my buddies Cookie Crisp F3 x DoHo(or DoHo x Cookie Crisp F3) and they all look like some crazy weird mutants. One doesn’t look like it’s going to make it all but the four others look like they’re going to bounce back, but it definitely looks like the OGKB definitely passed on some mutant traits in these. He says he still gonna run them and see how it turns out, I’m honestly interested in what he finds out of them. Hopefully they have that OGKB funk, but without the ridiculously long veg time. I’ll ask him the next time I’m there if he straight with me taking some pictures of them. The House Margy’s looked fine except one is super stretchy, so I’m assuming that one’s going to be a male.


----------



## gavita (Feb 17, 2020)

It looks like revegged plant.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 17, 2020)

Tstat said:


> I have 2 female Sundae Driver BX plants that just recently went into the flowering room. They are both the same size, gorwn next to each other in identical 8 gallon pots, same soil, etc.
> Here is the normal looking one:
> View attachment 4481609
> And here is the other one. This one has strange one fingered leaves:
> ...


Were they mutants as seedlings? They both look like they're trying to reveg from some kind of stress confusion. 
You're right, they wont fill out. I had an LVTK do this not long ago. It was rootbound and left in the dark too long waiting to be uppotted. Within a wk, the smaller leaves curled, nodes tighten, petioles shortened, and then it threw single leaves with longer petioles. I finally threw it out. It wasn't worth trying to completely reveg and start over. Sometimes they can take the stress and other times they just go wonky.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 18, 2020)

Tstat said:


> I have 2 female Sundae Driver BX plants that just recently went into the flowering room. They are both the same size, gorwn next to each other in identical 8 gallon pots, same soil, etc.
> Here is the normal looking one:
> 
> 
> ...


probably just a finicky plant. I had the same thing happen with 3 Mac f1 seedlings. They grew fine from seed, but after I cloned them they were in limbo. I ended up tossing all three of them eventually. Bigger pots, and changing my light schedule to 24hrs were the only things I could think of that would help, but I wasn’t doing all that for a few finicky plants when everything else was doing great.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 18, 2020)

They both grew just fine, except the one had the single leaf thing. No stress, from seed, 5 weeks veg time...


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 18, 2020)

*Garanimals*

Blacksheepfarmz cut 9 weeks in and still flushing for one more week then chop. Next run coming up of her will be much much better. Nose is like grape pixie styx with a lil cookie


----------



## Smokesteve (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi guys I'm really interested in getting a pack of Rado feminized seeds. I figure just asking you all for recommendations is a good start. What I'm looking for is strong dank smoke and consistent plants. My choice now is party foul. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 18, 2020)

Tstat said:


> I have 2 female Sundae Driver BX plants that just recently went into the flowering room. They are both the same size, gorwn next to each other in identical 8 gallon pots, same soil, etc.
> Here is the normal looking one:
> View attachment 4481609
> And here is the other one. This one has strange one fingered leaves:
> ...


They look like mutants? Mine were not like that but all threw balls


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 18, 2020)

Smokesteve said:


> Hi guys I'm really interested in getting a pack of Rado feminized seeds. I figure just asking you all for recommendations is a good start. What I'm looking for is strong dank smoke and consistent plants. My choice now is party foul. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


When i complained of intersex traints they sent cherry on top so maybe that or a strawberry kush cross ive had good luck with that


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 18, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Hiding out in the fem blueberry sundae, tired of having to pluck balls, look for balls, and end up with seeded weed. Especially when it’s not happening with other breeders. I will post the outcome. After this grow is complete.. I’m done even trying with these seeds, not worth the headache. Just a bunch of hype


 just pull them and watch if more come if not and u like it take a cut that seems to general concensus. And i asked a few well known guys and they say the same. But its nice to not have to deal with it.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 18, 2020)

FlowW7Doho freebie cross pretty dang good, got a blue dream with balls taste and stronger effect, yields great, headthumper. Impressed with that FlowW7 now a lil bit.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 18, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> FlowW7Doho freebie cross pretty dang good, got a blue dream with balls taste and stronger effect, yields great, headthumper. Impressed with that FlowW7 now a lil bit.


Blue dream with balls taste? Cant say i follow..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 18, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Blue dream with balls taste? Cant say i follow..


I’m guessing tennis balls


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 18, 2020)

Smokesteve said:


> Hi guys I'm really interested in getting a pack of Rado feminized seeds. I figure just asking you all for recommendations is a good start. What I'm looking for is strong dank smoke and consistent plants. My choice now is party foul. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


I’d recommend anything with the sour strawberry Kush or sour apple, I can’t name any right now off the top of my head but when I get some time I can take a look. Honestly it really all depends on what you’re looking for flavor wise.


----------



## Smokesteve (Feb 18, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’d recommend anything with the sour strawberry Kush or sour apple, I can’t name any right now off the top of my head but when I get some time I can take a look. Honestly it really all depends on what you’re looking for flavor wise.


I really like the GMO type of flavor.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 18, 2020)

Smokesteve said:


> I really like the GMO type of flavor.


Then I would try I believe 7 sins which is GMO x Birthday Cake if they still have it or Slap n Tickle(GMO x Grape Pie) the feminized version if they still have it in stock on Rado‘s website.I’m sure there’s a couple more feminized GMO crosses he has on his site that I’m forgetting, and not to mention fatso is a really good GMO cross Rado made that he’s been using in other crosses.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 18, 2020)

many thanks to the homey, I finally got my hands on that Pyxy Styx X DoHo freebies. I’m super hyped to see what I can find in those, and also he very generously threw in some Dosidos X Biscotti Sundae so I’m excited to see what I can find out of those.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 18, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Blue dream with balls taste? Cant say i follow..


better, tastes like blue dream but a lil diff and much more potent. I also grew out the cookie Crisp doho cross and didnt' have any mutants and the smoke was sublime, super creamy cookie cake taste and good potency.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 18, 2020)

Smokesteve said:


> Hi guys I'm really interested in getting a pack of Rado feminized seeds. I figure just asking you all for recommendations is a good start. What I'm looking for is strong dank smoke and consistent plants. My choice now is party foul. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


Check out the glo thread for the newsletter. You can get 3 packs for like 60-85 bux depending on the pack


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 18, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> better, tastes like blue dream but a lil diff and much more potent. I also grew out the cookie Crisp doho cross and didnt' have any mutants and the smoke was sublime, super creamy cookie cake taste and good potency.


True, my buddy is running them I’m pretty sure he’s using Kyle Kushman‘s Veganic nutrient line. He might’ve fucked up somewhere along planting them, but a couple definitely looked like they had that classic OGKB mutant look. Not saying it’s a bad thing OGKB, is one of my personal favorites just a bitch to veg. I still have one pack of them that I plan on popping in the future, so I’ll see if I have different results than he does.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 18, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> They look like mutants? Mine were not like that but all threw balls


Yea, I tossed the really weird looking one, the other I am going to clone and flower out. Who knows? But I would say ATM I am not very pleased with my first Cannarado purchase


----------



## Smokesteve (Feb 18, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Check out the glo thread for the newsletter. You can get 3 packs for like 60-85 bux depending on the pack


GLO is odd when you click on a seed bank it redirects you to GandLapparel.com. Is this site trustworthy? Thank you


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 18, 2020)

Smokesteve said:


> GLO is odd when you click on a seed bank it redirects you to GandLapparel.com. Is this site trustworthy? Thank you


Most Def

Wait for the new newsletter to drop before ordering so you get the deals. Can pay with cc and super fast shipping


----------



## gavita (Feb 18, 2020)

I have got some gmo x sundae driver plants at different stages of flowering.Found some balls too, but I expected this.Most of what I grew with gmo had some nanners, but after all it was worth to keeping them.I like the specific flavour too.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 18, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’d recommend anything with the sour strawberry Kush or sour apple, I can’t name any right now off the top of my head but when I get some time I can take a look. Honestly it really all depends on what you’re looking for flavor wise.


Sour Strawberry Pie


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 18, 2020)

I


akhiymjames said:


> *Garanimals*
> 
> Blacksheepfarmz cut 9 weeks in and still flushing for one more week then chop. Next run coming up of her will be much much better. Nose is like grape pixie styx with a lil cookie
> 
> ...


 love me some garanimals. We carried her for a while.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 18, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Check out the glo thread for the newsletter. You can get 3 packs for like 60-85 bux depending on the pack


Not sure if this still applies but I'd love to know if they have any deals running for Regular seeds. Wanted to make a few of my own crosses out of these mighty females I got


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 19, 2020)

Tstat said:


> Yea, I tossed the really weird looking one, the other I am going to clone and flower out. Who knows? But I would say ATM I am not very pleased with my first Cannarado purchase


Send a message to cannaradpnw and tell them ur issue, I only ask for replacement if i cant find a single keeper with no issues. But if u still have more beans u need to c what u find.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 19, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Not sure if this still applies but I'd love to know if they have any deals running for Regular seeds. Wanted to make a few of my own crosses out of these mighty females I got


What u looking for male wise


----------



## killakanna (Feb 19, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> What u looking for male wise


Extreme bag appeal, smell and taste. Don’t really have any other requirements! Was looking into Gelato and Peanut Butter Breath the other day.

Currently going to run:
GG4 x Stardawg Chicken Tenders Pheno
GMO Cookies - Sweet Onion Pheno
Sour Diesel IBL
Purple Sundae Punch
Gelato #33
Bubba Kush (possible)


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 19, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Send a message to cannaradpnw and tell them ur issue, I only ask for replacement if i cant find a single keeper with no issues. But if u still have more beans u need to c what u find.


All I did was ask them if anyone else saw issues with the Grapes and Guava, and they said it was too early to know, and send me those "replacements". I never asked for anything from them....


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 19, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Extreme bag appeal, smell and taste. Don’t really have any other requirements! Was looking into Gelato and Peanut Butter Breath the other day.
> 
> Currently going to run:
> GG4 x Stardawg Chicken Tenders Pheno
> ...


Pbb would be a dope strain to sift for a male. Or if u like rado get his comerco gelaati f2s and sift those when they come out


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 19, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> just pull them and watch if more come if not and u like it take a cut that seems to general concensus. And i asked a few well known guys and they say the same. But its nice to not have to deal with it.


Yeah, I’d rather not spend hours daily checking plants for balls. I don’t have this problem with any other breeders beans, I’ve found more on some lower branches.
The strawberry x daily hasn’t thrown any at all it’s just the blueberry acting up but I’m still done spending money on sketchy beans.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 19, 2020)

I personally would make my own strain and c how i can be different than whats already out there


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 19, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I personally would make my own strain and c how i can be different than whats already out there


I made a cross with some sunset sherbet and his grape sundae, but I haven’t grown it out. I’m a bit leery because of the ball thingy.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 19, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Pbb would be a dope strain to sift for a male. Or if u like rado get his comerco gelaati f2s and sift those when they come out


Personally I wouldn’t use a PBB male

too many mutants and painfully slow veggers in that line


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 19, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Personally I wouldn’t use a PBB male
> 
> too many mutants and painfully slow veggers in that line


Lmaooo @ painfully slow


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 19, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Yeah, I’d rather not spend hours daily checking plants for balls. I don’t have this problem with any other breeders beans, I’ve found more on some lower branches.
> The strawberry x daily hasn’t thrown any at all it’s just the blueberry acting up but I’m still done spending money on sketchy beans.


Honestly u shoulnt just give up on them they have a lot of good stuff you just have to find it. And sift through everything else. every pheno i find is keeper material. Try re running them if you like them clone runs are better or worse mostly better i hear. U may also run into herms from tp as well everyone has them to some extent. Just always run keepers so u have bud if suttin does happen, im gonna run the high chew to c if it throws balls again just to c.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 19, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Send a message to cannaradpnw and tell them ur issue, I only ask for replacement if i cant find a single keeper with no issues. But if u still have more beans u need to c what u find.


Yea, I am not really looking for anything, except a plant that grows out correctly. SD had so much hype and was psyched to get some going. I'll pop the rest of the beans and see what happens.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 19, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Personally I wouldn’t use a PBB male
> 
> too many mutants and painfully slow veggers in that line


Goobers uses a pbb male and looks ridiculous, and i dought all the progeny would be trash if u find the rite male


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 19, 2020)

Tstat said:


> Yea, I am not really looking for anything, except a plant that grows out correctly. SD had so much hype and was psyched to get some going. I'll pop the rest of the beans and see what happens.


Well they should know incase someone else complains they know they aint lying. Like me last wk


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 19, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Honestly u shoulnt just give up on them they have a lot of good stuff you just have to find it. And sift through everything else. every pheno i find is keeper material. Try re running them if you like them clone runs are better or worse mostly better i hear. U may also run into herms from tp as well everyone has them to some extent. Just always run keepers so u have bud if suttin does happen, im gonna run the high chew to c if it throws balls again just to c.


Well that sucks! Idk it’s just every time I run his beans I end up with seeds and with TP it’s never happened.... unless it’s some of his gear in the tent and it hits the tp. I guess this is why some like clones but I’m afraid of bringing bugs in so I won’t purchase any from the shops. I can’t spend my hard earned money and it’s constant dissatisfaction. He could take the time and stabilize his gear. Instead he’s pushing out drops every 2/3 months.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 19, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Well that sucks! Idk it’s just every time I run his beans I end up with seeds and with TP it’s never happened.... unless it’s some of his gear in the tent and it hits the tp. I guess this is why some like clones but I’m afraid of bringing bugs in so I won’t purchase any from the shops. I can’t spend my hard earned money and it’s constant dissatisfaction. He could take the time and stabilize his gear. Instead he’s pushing out drops every 2/3 months.


I never run clones only seeds mostly because where I’m at there are none to be had.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 19, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> I made a cross with some sunset sherbet and his grape sundae, but I haven’t grown it out. I’m a bit leery because of the ball thingy.


Dude that sound like an awesome cross. Want some help lmk


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 19, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Extreme bag appeal, smell and taste. Don’t really have any other requirements! Was looking into Gelato and Peanut Butter Breath the other day.
> 
> Currently going to run:
> GG4 x Stardawg Chicken Tenders Pheno
> ...


Mmmm purple sundae punch should be some fire


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 19, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Dude that sound like an awesome cross. Want some help lmk


Lol ok


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 19, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Dude that sound like an awesome cross. Want some help lmk


Lol btw I’m a girl lol


----------



## Piffington69 (Feb 19, 2020)

ace777 said:


> im at week 4 of flowering on pyxy Styx x doho super dense buds will post few pics tomorrow not much smell yet unless give her a stem rub and smells sweet


Hey, any update on these? Would love to see how they're turning out for you. Sitting on a pack of these freebies hoping to see some results. Have read mixed feelings on the doho crosses in this thread so far.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 19, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Lol btw I’m a girl lol


I would have said dude regardless sorry lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 19, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Not sure if this still applies but I'd love to know if they have any deals running for Regular seeds. Wanted to make a few of my own crosses out of these mighty females I got


The biscotti sundae packs are regs. 60-65 a pack on Glo and you get a pack of frozen margy for free. You can try to request a pack if you go this route. Margy dog looks nice(I have one) , it's like 62% Chem D. Sure to be some heaters in those packs


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 19, 2020)

Topanga lemon with my favorite structure at day 45. I'm a little annoyed that the least frosty shittiest structure plant is throwing off the most insane fresh orange Grove terps. This one is coated in frost and still reeks, just not pure citrus. Resin after messing around with the plant has the feel of damp sand on the fingers. Another 3 weeks to go, give or take.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Feb 19, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> Lol btw I’m a girl lol


Speaking of women, I have a new gf (sort of) that doesn’t know about my green thumb yet. I’m almost positive she will not be stoked about it. If that’s the case, I may have to stop this awesome hobby for now 

Sry for the random information, time to get back on track. I have one sundae strudel about a week into 12/12. I didn’t care for the vigor of the others and I’m a little more interested in the other stuff that’s going. Hopefully it comes out good and I can sift through some other packs


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 19, 2020)

Pizzapunkk said:


> Speaking of women, I have a new gf (sort of) that doesn’t know about my green thumb yet. I’m almost positive she will not be stoked about it. If that’s the case, I may have to stop this awesome hobby for now
> 
> Sry for the random information, time to get back on track. I have one sundae strudel about a week into 12/12. I didn’t care for the vigor of the others and I’m a little more interested in the other stuff that’s going. Hopefully it comes out good and I can sift through some other packs


i had an ex that would threaten to send the cops to my place every time we got in a heated argument, even the ones via phone lol. I told her a few too many details like a fool. be careful lol its all hugs and rainbows until its not. I had to pretend that i stopped growing so she couldnt use it as ammunition


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 19, 2020)

Pizzapunkk said:


> Speaking of women, I have a new gf (sort of) that doesn’t know about my green thumb yet. I’m almost positive she will not be stoked about it. If that’s the case, I may have to stop this awesome hobby for now
> 
> Sry for the random information, time to get back on track. I have one sundae strudel about a week into 12/12. I didn’t care for the vigor of the others and I’m a little more interested in the other stuff that’s going. Hopefully it comes out good and I can sift through some other packs


Plenty of fish man... Do what makes you happy but I'm sure you could find a lovely lady more on your wavelength with a lil searchin


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 20, 2020)

Pizzapunkk said:


> Speaking of women, I have a new gf (sort of) that doesn’t know about my green thumb yet. I’m almost positive she will not be stoked about it. If that’s the case, I may have to stop this awesome hobby for now
> 
> Sry for the random information, time to get back on track. I have one sundae strudel about a week into 12/12. I didn’t care for the vigor of the others and I’m a little more interested in the other stuff that’s going. Hopefully it comes out good and I can sift through some other packs


Really? It’s just herbs and they’re healing. You may be surprised, even if she doesn’t smoke she probably won’t mind. Good luck


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 20, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I would have said dude regardless sorry lol


Oh ok cool. lol


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 20, 2020)

Pizzapunkk said:


> Speaking of women, I have a new gf (sort of) that doesn’t know about my green thumb yet. I’m almost positive she will not be stoked about it. If that’s the case, I may have to stop this awesome hobby for now
> 
> Sry for the random information, time to get back on track. I have one sundae strudel about a week into 12/12. I didn’t care for the vigor of the others and I’m a little more interested in the other stuff that’s going. Hopefully it comes out good and I can sift through some other packs


I just pictured thurgood tossin the joint off the bridge. Love half baked remember gettin high in 8th grade watching that movie.


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 20, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I just pictured thurgpood tossin the joint off the bridge. Love half baked remember gettin high in 8th grade watching that movie.


You’ll be back!! Lol


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 20, 2020)

The slurricane and cresendo rbx1s in flower week 3 and week 1 will let u guys know how many herms i find with some dif breeders. Its been like a yr and a half since i popped gear not from rado


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 20, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> You’ll be back!! Lol


he was in his prime back then but after chappelles show i dunno what happend. I would give those sherbs xgrape sundae a go sounds good


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 20, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> he was in his prime back then but after chappelles show i dunno what happend. I would give those sherbs xgrape sundae a go sounds good


The Netflix stand ups were funny but nothing will ever top season 2 of the Chappell show. I’ll be running sg genetics next round although I’m not worried about the sherbert x grape because it seems the self made seeds never have issues. Go figure


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 20, 2020)

Lola Grows said:


> The Netflix stand ups were funny but nothing will ever top season 2 of the Chappell show. I’ll be running sg genetics next round although I’m not worried about the sherbert x grape because it seems the self made seeds never have issues. Go figure


U get some mac 1 crosses?


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 20, 2020)

Chief Hosa 4, (triangle kush x sour dubb)


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 20, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Chief Hosa 4, (triangle kush x sour dubb)
> View attachment 4484241View attachment 4484242


Damn, that sound good!


----------



## Lola Grows (Feb 20, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> U get some mac 1 crosses?


No, also my apologies for taking so long ... I fell asleep after hours of BALL SEARCHING. Lol


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 20, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Damn, that sound good!


I got lucky to snag apack of this and raw kush(pure kush x white) happy I did! Apparently he made this cross 6 to 7 years ago.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 20, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> I got lucky to snag apack of this and raw kush(pure kush x white) happy I did! Apparently he made this cross 6 to 7 years ago.


nice, what bank did you go thru(u get them recently or been sitting on em)?


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 20, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> nice, what bank did you go thru(u get them recently or been sitting on em)?


This was probably 6 months ago. Artizen seed bank had just done inventory and had a few oldies from cannarado posted. White vally og (sfv x white) chief hosa (tk x sourdubb), raw kush (pure kush x white), manic on dubs (watermelon kush x sour dubb), fluffernutter (co durb x sour dubb), rocky dennis (co flo x sour dubb). If I had the cash I would have grabbed them all. I told my friend and he stocked up and shortly after they were all gone. Havent been able to find any since unless from auction people on ig which is always a gamble.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 20, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Mmmm purple sundae punch should be some fire


I think I’ll have to do some pheno hunting with this one, where we won’t know until after tasting the supply because my goals are for it to have some purple bag appeal, while being more on the sundae driver side on the high.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 20, 2020)

killakanna said:


> I think I’ll have to do some pheno hunting with this one, where we won’t know until after tasting the supply because my goals are for it to have some purple bag appeal, while being more on the sundae driver side on the high.


Oh no doubt I’m digging that cross already


----------



## nc208 (Feb 20, 2020)

Biscotti Chunks Day 51. Getting chopped soon...next couple days most likely as a few more amber turn. Was very surprised how quick this finished. Not the heaviest yielder compared to the other girls in the tent in same size pots so hoping potency is up there. Terps are all over the place from a sweet blueberry yogurt to dirty gmo funk.
Dry non greasy trichs should make this one a very good candidate for Rosin. Definately gonna run again. Got some Fresh Bsicotti that's going into flower next.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 20, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> The biscotti sundae packs are regs. 60-65 a pack on Glo and you get a pack of frozen margy for free. You can try to request a pack if you go this route. Margy dog looks nice(I have one) , it's like 62% Chem D. Sure to be some heaters in those packs


Sorry if this is a dumb question but, wtf is Glo? I want 60 dollar packs of some Biscotti to play with. Are how many phenos are there? And would it be a good male to add to some other strains? (Low on nanners?)


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 21, 2020)

https://gloseedbank.com/

looks like this flyer is abt to expire, theyll probably drop a new one immediately though. these deals are pretty typical unless he adds new stuff or drops the price on something



Spoiler: Glo current newsletter



48 HOUR SALE, WITH A FEW NEW DEALS!! WE HAVE A NEW *LIMITED* DROP OF JET FUEL GELATO CROSSES FROM COMPOUND GENETICS!! WE ALSO HAVE SOME NEW CROSSES AND RESTOCKS FROM CSI HUMBOLDT! WE HAVE ADDED SOME MAITAI 4 CROSSES TO THE DEALS LIST! WE HAVE EVERYTHING PRICED THE ABSOLUTE LOWEST WE CAN PRICE IT!! THE APPLE FRITTER CROSSES, CSI GEAR, ARCHIVE GEAR AND A LOT MORE! THERE ARE SOME AMAZING SALES FROM CSI HUMBOLDT, ARCHIVE SEED BANK, CANNARADO GENETICS, EXOTIC GENETIX, CLEARWATER GENETICS, COMPOUND GENETICS, DYING BREED, MASSIVE CREATIONS, GREENLINE SEED CO AND MORE. MAKE SURE YOU PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO THE SALES BECAUSE SOME DEALS DON’T APPLY FOR ALL CROSSES FROM EACH COMPANY. PLEASE READ THE PARAGRAPH BELOW!!!

All of these deals are WHILE SUPPLIES LAST! PLEASE IF YOU MAKE AN ORDER, BE PREPARED TO PAY IN AN APPROPRIATE AMOUNT OF TIME. When you make your order on the website, the price you see will not reflect the sale price ( unless otherwise stated in this email) and the price you see at check out won’t reflect the sale price. The discounted price will be applied when your invoice is sent to you from FLAVOR CREATOR or when you send in your money order!
THESE DEALS END Feb 20th. AT MIDNIGHT PST, THANK YOU ALL! www.gloseedbank.com

ALL ORDERS OVER $250 WILL RECEIVE A FREE PACK OF ORANGE TREE BX

IF YOU ARE A LICENSED CULTIVATION COMPANY AND ARE INTERESTED IN GROWING 100% EXCLUSIVE FLAVOR CREATOR GENETICS PLEASE EMAIL HIM AT [email protected]
He’s responsible for creating multiple award winning strains ( Orange Tree, Bananimal, Dosiorange, High C, Citric Acid and more) and has a lot more amazing crosses that we feel could really help a lot of people.

Cannarado Genetics * PRICE REDUCED*
Biscotti sundae crosses
Buy 1 pack for $60
Buy 2 packs for $115
Each pack you buy also comes with a free pack of a randomly chosen Frozen Margy cross from Cannarado Genetics!

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 2 packs for $75
Buy any 3 packs for $105
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Party Foul ( extremely limited)
Birthday Pie ( extremely limited)
Orange Sundae
Valley Sundae
Uber ( extremely limited)
Birthday Blues ( extremely limited)
Birthday Banger ( extremely limited)

Cannarado Genetics-
Daily Driver ( Zkittlez x Sundae Driver) crosses * ALL LOW IN STOCK *
Buy 1 pack for $65
Buy any 2 packs for $120
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are Daily Driver crosses)

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 1 pack for $65
Buy any 2 packs for $120
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Concord Crush
Slap N’ Tickle ( low stock )
Apples N’ Cream ( low stock )
Sundae Dough
Morning Steep

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 2 packs for $60
Buy 3 packs for $80
Buy 5 packs for $125
Buy 10 packs for $230
Buy 20 packs for $450
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Sundae Struedel ( low stock )
Back to Cookies
Weed Nap ( extremely limited)
Peanut Sundae ( extremely limited)
Kitchen Sink ( extremely limited)
Goodnight moon
Special occasion ( stock extremely low)
Side piece
Bat mitzvah
Socks ( stock extremely low)
Single scoop ( stock extremely low)
7 sins ( extremely limited)
Papusas ( extremely limited)
La quinceanera ( extremely limited)
Birthday cake s1

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 2 packs for $50
Buy 3 packs for $65
Buy 5 packs for $105
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Sour Sundae ( stock extremely low)
Dubble Sundae ( stock extremely low)
TriFi Sundae ( stock extremely low)
Sasha ( low stock)
Caipirinha
Meat Pie

Cannarado Genetics-
Buy 2 packs for $45
Buy 3 packs for $60
Buy 5 packs for $95
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Apple Sundae
Twins ( stock extremely low)
Affy Taffy ( low stock )
Birthday Funk ( stock extremely low)
Altar Bread ( low stock )
Herb

Compound Genetics-
NEW JET FUEL GELATO CROSSES
The following strains are $115 a pack-
Waffle Cone
Sundae Best
Jokerz
Jet Fuel Pie
High Society
Gummiez
Glaciers
NEW JET FUEL GELATO CROSSES
The following strains are $110 a pack-
First Class Funk
LA Bomba
Life Hack
Supreme Diesel
Blueberry Octane

THE MENTHOL CROSEES
Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150
THE STRAINS BELOW DON’T QUALIFY FOR THIS DEAL!!!

Tiger Bomb-$100 a pack
Mafia Funeral-$100 a pack
Tiger Cake-$100 a pack
Karma Cake-$100 a pack

CSI HUMBOLDT-

NEW CALI O CROSSES
Buy 1 pack for $65
Buy 2 packs for $110
( you can mix and match as long as both crosses are Cali O crosses)

NEW DURBAN POISON S1’s NOW AVAILABLE
Buy 1 pack for $75
Buy 2 packs for $135

Buy any 2 packs of Triangle Kush crosses for just $105 Buy 3 packs for $150!!

BUY 2 PACKS OF THE FOLLOWING TK CROSSES FOR $130*PRICE REDUCED*
( you can mix and match as long as both crosses are on the list below)

OG KUSH x TRIANGLE KUSH ( low stock)
GORILLA GLUE x TRIANGLE KUSH ( low)
LEMON TREE x TRIANGLE KUSH ( low)
Obama Kush x Triangle Kush

LAST PACKS OF TRIANGLE KUSH S1-$140 A PACK

MENDO PURPS S1, PURPLE URKLE S1, BUBBA KUSH S1, CHEM D x GSC, BUBBLEGUM x GSC, OBAMA KUSH x BUBBLEGUM AND A LOT MORE HAVE BEEN RESTOCKED!

Buy 1 pack of any CSI Humboldt cross other than the Triangle Kush/ Cali O crosses for $60
Buy 2 packs of any CSI Humboldt crosses other than the Triangle Kush/ Cali O crosses for $100
Buy 4 packs of any CSI Humboldt crosses other than the Triangle Kush/ Cali O crosses for $190

Every 2 packs of CSI gear that you buy comes with a freebie pack provided by the breeder.

NEW CLEARWATER GENETICS APPLE FRITTER CROSSES HAVE JUST DROPPED!!!

Apple Fritter s1 * PRICE REDUCED *
Buy 1 pack for $100
Buy 2 packs for $195
Buy 3 packs for $285

Apple Tartz* PRICE REDUCED*
Buy 1 pack for $95
Buy 2 packs for $185
Buy 3 packs for $275

Kiwi Candy, Apple Mints, The Jelly Donut, Sunset Cider, Red Delicious Gelato, The Concord Crunchberry
Buy 1 pack for $95
Buy 2 packs for $180
Buy 3 packs for $265
( you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list above)

Clearwater Genetics Special!!
The following strains qualify for the following deals!
Buy 1 pack for $45
Buy 2 packs for $70
Buy 3 packs for $100
Buy 4 packs for $120
Buy 5 packs for $135
Buy 6 packs for $160
Buy 8 packs for $200
Primal Fusion
White Hot Guava
Nut Butter
Honey Biscuit
Banana Banshee
Moon Juice
Cowboy Lemonade
Sugar Rush
Sour-tini
Truffle Pig
Morning Remedy
( Chem D x I-95) x Maitai 4
Island Dreamsicle
Bittersweet
Tiki Torch

Clearwater Genetics-
All MaiTai 4 crosses not on the list above qualify for these deals below**ALL EXTREMELY LOW IN STOCK**
Buy 1 pack for $60
Buy any 2 packs for $115
Buy any 3 packs for $170

Massive Creations-
$50 per pack
When you buy 2 or more packs you will receive a free pack of Orange Tree f2!

Archive Seed Bank-
Every pack you buy from the new drop comes with a free RANDOMLY chosen pack of feminized seeds provided by the breeder!

Archive packs on sale-* PRICE REDUCED*
Tahiti Lime- $120 a pack
Southern Belle- $120 a pack
Sugar Biscuits- $95 a pack
King’s Stash-$100 a pack
The Vision-$95 a pack

Buy 1 pack for $70 * PRICE REDUCED*
Buy 2 packs for $135 * PRICE REDUCED*
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Gelato 41 x Dosidos( fems)
Royalty Trees
Hyper Fuel
Mint Orbit
Biohazard

FREEBIES
Kush Mints x Dosidos
Slurricane f1
Papaya x Moonbow #75

LIMITED RESTOCK OF SOME OLD ARCHIVE GEAR-* Doesn’t come with freebie pack*
French Toast
Sour Face
Secret Stash
Moon Drops
Hazmat OG
Race Fuel
The Sweeties
Face On Fire
Dosi-tree
Yellow Snow
Dosi-Cake
Sherbface
Grimace OG

Exotic Genetix-
NEW GREASE MONKEY FEM AND REG CROSSES ARE NOW AVAILABLE!!
EVERY GREASE MONKEY HYBRID PURCHASED COMES WITH A FREE PACK OF GMO x GREASE MONKEY ( while supplies last)

GREASE MONKEY FEM CROSSES

Buy 1 pack for $100 * PRICE REDUCED*
Buy 2 packs for $190 * PRICE REDUCED*
( You can mix and match as long as both crosses are Grease Monkey fem crosses )

GREASE MONKEY REGULAR CROSSES

$90 a pack, $175 for 2 packs! This is for GREASE MONKEY REGS ONLY, NOT FEMS! ( you can mix and match as long as both packs are Grease Monkey regular crosses)

Buy 1 pack for $50
Buy 2 packs for $95
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Mooseknuckle jockey
Peanut butter n chocolate
It’s it
Guicy banger
Chocolatina
Slap wagon
Paradise circus
Island chill
Hoe down
Double d’s
Chocolate nightmare
Cheap trick
Gjallarhorn
Chocolate marshmallows

Exotic Genetix-
Strawberries & Cream f2-$125 a pack
Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150
(you can mix and match as long as all strains are on the list below)
Lip Smacker
Shockwave
Irish Cannonball
Bad Betty
Whipped Cherries
Team Cream
Berry Bubba
Jungle Fruit
Colonel Crunch
Rainbow Reserve
Strawberry Lemonade
Concord Cream
Gelato Mint
Triple Stuffed
Scoops
Malibu Marsha
Driz-Nipper
Dirty Thirty
Cream & sugar
Chocolate Orange Cream

Greenline Seed Co-

NEW CHERRIES & CREAM FEM CROSSES!!

Buy 3 packs of any Cherries & Cream fem crosses for $125 * PRICE REDUCED*

Buy 2 packs of any Cherry Gelato crosses for just $140!!
( you can mix and match as long as both packs are Cherry Gelato Crosses )

BISCOTTI PEBBLES IS BACK IN STOCK!!

ORANGE TREE CROSSES
1 pack $50
2 packs $90
ORANGE TREE F3
Buy 1 pack for $60
Buy 2 packs for $100

FRUIT SNAX, FRUITY PEBBLES OG F2 AND ZKITTLEZ BX CROSSES
Buy 1 pack for $45
Buy 2 packs for $80

The following Sherbberry crosses are 2 packs for $100
Guava Berry
Dosiorange 9 x Sherbberry
Bacio Berry
Rich Berry
Berry High C
Big Berry
Gelatti Berry
Biscotti Berry
Berries & Cream

Swamp Boys Seeds-

Buy 1 pack for $80
Buy 2 packs for $150


----------



## killakanna (Feb 21, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> https://gloseedbank.com/
> 
> looks like this flyer is abt to expire, theyll probably drop a new one immediately though. these deals are pretty typical unless he adds new stuff or drops the price on something
> 
> ...


Wow. You are amazing.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Biscotti Chunks Day 51. Getting chopped soon...next couple days most likely as a few more amber turn. Was very surprised how quick this finished. Not the heaviest yielder compared to the other girls in the tent in same size pots so hoping potency is up there. Terps are all over the place from a sweet blueberry yogurt to dirty gmo funk.
> Dry non greasy trichs should make this one a very good candidate for Rosin. Definately gonna run again. Got some Fresh Bsicotti that's going into flower next.
> View attachment 4484604
> 
> View attachment 4484605


wow i love the looks of that what a beast


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 23, 2020)

Day 54 marmalade, Day 45 terp town, Day 23 for marmalade, birthday cake s1, & hella Fruit. Threw in a pic of a funny Hella Fruit (kraken genetix) and also a pic of my terp town clone experiment still haven’t checked to see if there are roots yet.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 24, 2020)

Black lemon cake on week 6 of flower


----------



## paintnick (Feb 24, 2020)

Lava cake outdoor Hawai’i style from cannarado, 5 gal organic living soil. Water and molasses !
First day of week 8


----------



## paintnick (Feb 24, 2020)

Pre flip lava cake vegged under two hlg 260v2s


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 25, 2020)

paintnick said:


> Pre flip lava cake vegged under two hlg 260v2s
> View attachment 4488370
> View attachment 4488371
> View attachment 4488372


Is this a cut u found in a pack?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 25, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Black lemon cake on week 6 of flower
> View attachment 4488102


Niice u find anyy balls? Hows it smell?


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 25, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Niice u find anyy balls? Hows it smell?


No balls, smells like a lemon cream cookie, sweet lemon, not that sharp lemon.


----------



## paintnick (Feb 25, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Is this a cut u found in a pack?


my friend had the pack found this cut and gifted a cut to me. I have since ran it a few times same cut been keeping it alive for the two of us and have just recently gifted it back to him. He was sitting on that pack for a while before hand tho !


----------



## paintnick (Feb 25, 2020)

This is the back up of the lava that my friend now has, she was not a fan of whatever my friend is putting her through at the moment lol.

this was maybe a week before I gifted the lava back to him. I was trying to bansai it and hang onto her for a while but oh well


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 26, 2020)

Grape pie bxs up and runnin, got my petro melon and driver replacements, freebies did not include the cocomero f2s. Kinda a bummeer.. I got some thin mint and grape pie doho xs and a animal sherb x cookie crispf3 x. I love grape pie so that works 4 me. I noticed the coco f2s today on rado gear, those should be good .


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 26, 2020)

Marmalade, Terp Town, & Birthday Cake S1


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 27, 2020)

Anyone get the coco f2s? They went pretty fast


----------



## Tstat (Feb 27, 2020)

So, I had the 2 SD BX females that grew out weird looking (a few pages back). The really stupid looking one was trashed (all single leaves, lol) but I kept the other one. It’s been a couple weeks into flower and just doesn’t look right:

No stress, reveg, light issues, etc. I see no trichs on her yet, but we shall see.
In all fairness to the hype, I am popping the rest of the pack now. I also decided to pop Skunky Margy and Wedding Cake x DOHO. So I have 15 Rado beans along with some Cherry Wine CBD seeds.

I might start a Rado grow journal in a separate thread in the hopes I get what I’m looking for, help some people and get some help along the way. I’m not great at following through with shit, so I’ve never attempted it before, lol.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 27, 2020)

Tstat said:


> So, I had the 2 SD BX females that grew out weird looking (a few pages back). The really stupid looking one was trashed (all single leaves, lol) but I kept the other one. It’s been a couple weeks into flower and just doesn’t look right:
> View attachment 4490285
> No stress, reveg, light issues, etc. I see no trichs on her yet, but we shall see.
> In all fairness to the hype, I am popping the rest of the pack now. I also decided to pop Skunky Margy and Wedding Cake x DOHO. So I have 15 Rado beans along with some Cherry Wine CBD seeds.
> ...


Please let me know if you start a new thread I’d love to participate. Them girls are looking great


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 27, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Anyone get the coco f2s? They went pretty fast


I checked em out, there was 20 packs when I looked. I'm already inundated with too many beans as is so I passed. I'm officially in remission lol. It was tempting, the fomo was strong!!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 27, 2020)

Tstat said:


> So, I had the 2 SD BX females that grew out weird looking (a few pages back). The really stupid looking one was trashed (all single leaves, lol) but I kept the other one. It’s been a couple weeks into flower and just doesn’t look right:
> View attachment 4490285
> No stress, reveg, light issues, etc. I see no trichs on her yet, but we shall see.
> In all fairness to the hype, I am popping the rest of the pack now. I also decided to pop Skunky Margy and Wedding Cake x DOHO. So I have 15 Rado beans along with some Cherry Wine CBD seeds.
> ...


who cares bout the leaves balls are more important to watch 4. Hopefully its good.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 27, 2020)

I ordered them cocos before they were out. Shit if rados breeding with iit its gotta b good. But thats all 4 me i got the 2 i wanted most.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 27, 2020)

Well yea, but WTF?





LOL!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2020)

Tstat said:


> Well yea, but WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The grape bubba I recently ran had a similar issue. It vegged and flowered out normal, but the cut went into reveg even though I cut the clone in veg?! The clone never seen 12/12.

I had to cut a clone off the fucked up revegging plant and luckily that clone ended up coming out of that reveg state and grew normally. The fucked up plant never came out of that weird ass state and I chopped it.

Long story short, cut a clone off one of those you got and see if that will kick out of it? If they're worth all that trouble that is.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 27, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The grape bubba I recently ran had a similar issue. It vegged and flowered out normal, but the cut went into reveg even though I cut the clone in veg?! The clone never seen 12/12.
> 
> I had to cut a clone off the fucked up revegging plant and luckily that clone ended up coming out of that reveg state and grew normally. The fucked up plant never came out of that weird ass state and I chopped it.
> 
> Long story short, cut a clone off one of those you got and see if that will kick out of it? If they're worth all that trouble that is.


Yea, the one with the single leaves got trashed. The other is flowering and I did take cuts from it. These were both from seed, so not revegged at all. Just a mutant I guess. But I want to give this strain it’s due diligence, which is why I popped the rest of the pack.
Anyone grown out the Sunday Driver BX yet? 
Anyone want to see a journal with those three Rado crosses? I can see the white of the seeds popping through already


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 27, 2020)

Black lemon cake start of week 7


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 28, 2020)

Tstat said:


> Yea, the one with the single leaves got trashed. The other is flowering and I did take cuts from it. These were both from seed, so not revegged at all. Just a mutant I guess. But I want to give this strain it’s due diligence, which is why I popped the rest of the pack.
> Anyone grown out the Sunday Driver BX yet?
> Anyone want to see a journal with those three Rado crosses? I can see the white of the seeds popping through already


I got 6 fems with balls


----------



## Tstat (Feb 28, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I got 6 fems with balls


Oh, damn.


----------



## dameek (Feb 28, 2020)

Smokesteve said:


> I really like the GMO type of flavor.


I am a fan of the GMO myself. Hate the name, love the cut  I've never grown it (or a cross) but I've researched pretty extensively. The following are good options from what I've read. (I've read mixed reviews of Kitchen Sink, but who knows could be amazing)

Slap N' Tickle (GMO x Grape Pie) fem - everything I've read says this one's a winner.
Party Foul (looks and sounds awesome) 
Biscotti Chunks (Rado Fam's favorite of the Biscotti Sundaes) it's (Legend OG x GMO) x Biscotti Sunday

Also Humboldt CSI has a Chem D x GSC (forum). You can hunt the GMO pheno yourself with this. I've read people have found others they like even better than GMO in there. All preference of course. 

I personally like both Cannarado and CSI. All the ones I mentioned are feminized except for Biscotti Chunks.

Good luck hunting  

PS - all these are available on GLO for great prices heads up. Sign up for their newsletter - they have a couple 48 hour sales every week with steep markdowns. I am not affiliated with GLO. Also if you buy from the breeders directly they really hook it up with nice freebies and you have the benefit of connecting with the breeder which is a plus.


----------



## dameek (Feb 28, 2020)

Pizzapunkk said:


> I’m almost positive she will not be stoked about it. If that’s the case, I may have to stop this awesome hobby for now


I understand. I think you would be making the right decision though. However... probably not kosher referring to your girlfriend as an 'awesome hobby' 
;-D


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 29, 2020)

Cannarado Genetics for the win.


----------



## topshelfgeez (Feb 29, 2020)

Herb (purple punch x birthday cake) 


Full tent pic - 2x grapeology, herb and orange sundae all in week 5 of flower


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 29, 2020)

Dail grape week 6


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 29, 2020)

topshelfgeez said:


> Herb (purple punch x birthday cake)
> View attachment 4492264
> 
> Full tent pic - 2x grapeology, herb and orange sundae all in week 5 of flower
> View attachment 4492267


Those are some diesel plants. And that herb is gonna be nice looking for sure. Any balls on any? What light you use damn


----------



## Brian2505 (Feb 29, 2020)

Been looking at genetics and came across cannarado. Just curious if it’s worth the coin for them? Thanks.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 29, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> Been looking at genetics and came across cannarado. Just curious if it’s worth the coin for them? Thanks.


Ive had nothing but success. Very worth it IMO. How curious are you? theres over 200 pages of discussion in this thread. id suggest spending some time reading and deciding for yourself, consider it homework lol.


----------



## Brian2505 (Feb 29, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> Ive had nothing but success. Very worth it IMO. How curious are you? theres over 200 pages of discussion in this thread. id suggest spending some time reading and deciding for yourself, consider it homework lol.


Im
Not reading through 200 pages lol. I’ll just ask and hope for some feedback. Went through about 2 pages. Someone said they had some herm’s so I figured I’d see what the opinion was. Was also looking at divine genetics and was told I should stay away..


----------



## dameek (Feb 29, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> Im
> Not reading through 200 pages lol. I’ll just ask and hope for some feedback. Went through about 2 pages. Someone said they had some herm’s so I figured I’d see what the opinion was. Was also looking at divine genetics and was told I should stay away..


Cannarado is great. But he releases a lot. Sounds like you don't want to hunt through seeds to find what you want. Check out Useful Seeds - I read nothing but good things about his stuff and he never releases anything without testing. He won't release anything for sale if it doesn't pass muster.


----------



## topshelfgeez (Feb 29, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Those are some diesel plants. And that herb is gonna be nice looking for sure. Any balls on any? What light you use damn


Thx. I'm running 4 qb132's putting out around 260 watts.
I haven't experienced any herms on 8 cannarado plants so far, but I aggressively lollipop and my qb's have excellent light penetration so YMMV.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 29, 2020)

I've had lots of herms and question the validity of some of the cuts he uses, but there's worse seeds you can buy out there.


----------



## Brian2505 (Feb 29, 2020)

dameek said:


> Cannarado is great. But he releases a lot. Sounds like you don't want to hunt through seeds to find what you want. Check out Useful Seeds - I read nothing but good things about his stuff and he never releases anything without testing. He won't release anything for sale if it doesn't pass muster.


Preciate that. You’re correct. I’d rather pay the price and get what I want/looking for. I’m 100% about quality over quantity. I came across this site trying to find out about divine genetics and glad I read the forums...


----------



## Brian2505 (Feb 29, 2020)

Going through the website it looks like you send in your order and then mail in the coin? Never had to do this. Can anyone vouch on the payment/ shipping process? Thanks for the help and info.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 29, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> Going through the website it looks like you send in your order and then mail in the coin? Never had to do this. Can anyone vouch on the payment/ shipping process? Thanks for the help and info.


They’re legitimate and if you follow directions somewhat you won’t have any issues. Plenty of purchases through the site.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 1, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> Im
> Not reading through 200 pages lol. I’ll just ask and hope for some feedback. Went through about 2 pages. Someone said they had some herm’s so I figured I’d see what the opinion was. Was also looking at divine genetics and was told I should stay away..


there were no crazy herms with 50 50 hairs and nanners ive only found balls, but so far for me, ive had better luck with ihg and ethos, my slurricanes were fems and outta 6 only one had sacs that got tossed and out of 4 ethos 2 chem og and 2 cresendo none had balls. But that dont mean those guys dont have them, my sis had some in the inzane but ended up findind a disgusting pheno,after running more.rado is still my favorite. His strains usually yield more than ihg. But ethos i dunno if rados better its all subjective. But when i ran rados jeeves weed nap and cookie sunday 1 0f 6 did not throw balls, also my sis had recently tossed apple sundae week 6 full of balls.and her jeeves hermed to. But she also had a weed nap from my pack do fine. So its basically random as to what you will find. Sometimes you gotta get through the herms to find a keeper other times you might not find any. Either way rado gear always handles any issues very professional. No blaming 4 overnutes etc. So if you dont mind hunting his stuff is one of the best 4 sure that are out now.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 1, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> Going through the website it looks like you send in your order and then mail in the coin? Never had to do this. Can anyone vouch on the payment/ shipping process? Thanks for the help and info.


its the best i personally send cas over 10 orders all came in under a wk


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (Mar 1, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> Going through the website it looks like you send in your order and then mail in the coin? Never had to do this. Can anyone vouch on the payment/ shipping process? Thanks for the help and info.


No need to worry man, it's legit - Seems pretty standard for lots of breeders and seed banks now.

I've never had any issues receiving any of my orders personally and have placed a few with CannaRado.

If you're not into the idea of sticking cash in the mail and shipping it off, money orders usually work as well, just leave them blank


----------



## nc208 (Mar 1, 2020)

Biscotti Chunks
Chopped at day 58,
Hybrid between the two parents
Grown in soil with Megacrop. Couple balls found on lowers during first 2 weeks during flip, once plucked they never came back. Will see if they show up during 2nd run of her. Based off terps so far she seems like a keeper.
Terps are a fermented sweet blueberry with mothballs on the end.
Got 6x Fresh Biscotti about to hit the flower tent up next...just need space


----------



## Brian2505 (Mar 1, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> No need to worry man, it's legit - Seems pretty standard for lots of breeders and seed banks now.
> 
> I've never had any issues receiving any of my orders personally and have placed a few with CannaRado.
> 
> If you're not into the idea of sticking cash in the mail and shipping it off, money orders usually work as well, just leave them blank


Right on. Usually go through seedsman. But after figuring out a few things I realized I needed to step up my game on genetics and couldn’t find anything worth mentioning on there site that was AAA.


----------



## maxamus1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Just posting an update so she is almost done and starting to really add on some chunks she did herm a lil bit but cant put blame on anyone but myself with that so it is what it is.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 2, 2020)

maxamus1 said:


> Just posting an update so she is almost done and starting to really add on some chunks she did herm a lil bit but cant put blame on anyone but myself with that so it is what it is.


What strain, it threw balls? Nanners? How many?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 2, 2020)

Flipping in a week. Working out of town so I keep pushing the date back but I’m in no hurry. I will be popping new testers and new unreleased cannarado beans on Wednesday. Soon as I have the green light I’ll announce what the strains are. I will tell you Rado is blowing my mind with these new strains and you all will feel the same I’m sure. PS; just me personally I’ve never found any herms or balls but that is just my luck so far.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 2, 2020)

So, the weird SD is showing some trichs now. I still have hope for it!


----------



## paintnick (Mar 3, 2020)

Little update on the lava cake outdoor Hawaiian style day 58 early week 9.

two different girls


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 3, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Biscotti Chunks Day 51. Getting chopped soon...next couple days most likely as a few more amber turn. Was very surprised how quick this finished. Not the heaviest yielder compared to the other girls in the tent in same size pots so hoping potency is up there. Terps are all over the place from a sweet blueberry yogurt to dirty gmo funk.
> Dry non greasy trichs should make this one a very good candidate for Rosin. Definately gonna run again. Got some Fresh Bsicotti that's going into flower next.
> View attachment 4484604
> 
> View attachment 4484605


Those have turned out beautiful! 

I got the Biscotti cut a couple weeks ago and love seeing how this cut does in crosses.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 3, 2020)

Tstat said:


> So, the weird SD is showing some trichs now. I still have hope for it!
> 
> View attachment 4493994


One of my Grape Sundaes has that same structure, except much smaller bud sets. I'm thinking I might get a couple doobs off the whole damn plant.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 3, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> I've had lots of herms and question the validity of some of the cuts he uses, but there's worse seeds you can buy out there.


You've been throwing a lot of shade in the breeder threads.

How bout some pics?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 3, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> You've been throwing a lot of shade in the breeder threads.
> 
> How bout some pics?


Pretty sure that is fletch from archive


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 3, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Pretty sure that is fletch from archive


Its kinda funny.
"Breeders" creating multiple new accounts to either shill or throw shade in each others threads. Its entertaining but it certainly doesnt lend confidence to their brand.


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hello I was wondering Out of this list which ones are indica or indica dominant ???? Thank you 
Sundae Struedel 
Back to Cookies 
Weed Nap 
Peanut Sundae 
Kitchen Sink (
Goodnight moon ( 
Side piece 
Bat mitzvah 
Socks ( 
7 sins (
Papusas ( 
La quinceanera ( 
Birthday cake s1

Sour Sundae (
Dubble Sundae (
TriFi Sundae (
Sasha 
Caipirinha
Meat Pie
Apple Sundae 
Twins ( 
Affy Taffy ( 
Birthday Funk ( 
Altar Bread ( 
Herb


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 3, 2020)

Yesyes3000 said:


> Hello I was wondering Out of this list which ones are indica or indica dominant ???? Thank you
> Sundae Struedel
> Back to Cookies
> Weed Nap
> ...


Affy taffy or sasha if thats the obama kush


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 3, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Pretty sure that is fletch from archive


If it is i wanna hear what he has to say i love breeder drama, its when truth comes out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 3, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> If it is i wanna hear what he has to say i love breeder drama, its when truth comes out.


I'm just stoned speculating but same thing happened when he first release the slurricane f1 last year. I posted on the archive thread that the packs were small as a joke and he came on busting my balls about it.

I'm sure dude is alright in real life but maybe not, idk


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 3, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm just stoned speculating but same thing happened when he first release the slurricane f1 last year. I posted on the archive thread that the packs were small as a joke and he came on busting my balls about it.
> 
> I'm sure dude is alright in real life but maybe not, idk


Archives version is prolly better i dont know why it was so hyped all my phenos (5) look like the yeild is on the low end. For 200 bux shit better be good if it wants to keep living. I need them to hurry up so my grape mac shit can go in. But with summer coming who knows when ill get around to the cocomero f2s. Hate when i want to pop everything but aint got the room.


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 4, 2020)

just placed an order for Biscotti Chunks, Diesel Biscotti Sundae, and One Night Stand. It's my first time growing any Cannarado genetics so I'm pretty excited. I've been a pretty diehard Exotic Genetix grower for a while so i figured it would be nice to change it up. Looks like Biscotti makes everything it touches chunky!


----------



## killakanna (Mar 4, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Honestly I thought the same thing, I was going to scoop another pack of Gelatti biscotti and the Zawtz Biscotti but looks like I’ll just have to settle with the Gelatti biscotti and something else


I know this is old but what’s Zawtz Genetics? Runtz x Zkittlez?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 4, 2020)

killakanna said:


> I know this is old but what’s Zawtz Genetics? Runtz x Zkittlez?


ZawtZ = (zkittlez/Gelatti/King Louie XIII OG Hybrid)


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 4, 2020)

sourchunks said:


> just placed an order for Biscotti Chunks, Diesel Biscotti Sundae, and One Night Stand. It's my first time growing any Cannarado genetics so I'm pretty excited. I've been a pretty diehard Exotic Genetix grower for a while so i figured it would be nice to change it up. Looks like Biscotti makes everything it touches chunky!


 I messaged really rado and the pnw account about what diesel is in that cross. Says nycd so is it soma, or is it onycd(says original nyc diesel on glo). Zero response, kind of annoying


----------



## killakanna (Mar 5, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I messaged really rado and the pnw account about what diesel is in that cross. Says nycd so is it soma, or is it onycd(says original nyc diesel on glo). Zero response, kind of annoying


Email [email protected] got a response every time. They get too many spam messages on Instagram I think.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi chews nugs the smell of this is basically nothing but it did dry a tad quicker but terps basically non existent but the smokes actually pretty easy so yea its not bad looks good 2. I only had 1 pheno tho so who knows what else is in those.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 5, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I messaged really rado and the pnw account about what diesel is in that cross. Says nycd so is it soma, or is it onycd(says original nyc diesel on glo). Zero response, kind of annoying


Hes not always there im still waitin for confirmation on a order i sent monday


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 5, 2020)

sourchunks said:


> just placed an order for Biscotti Chunks, Diesel Biscotti Sundae, and One Night Stand. It's my first time growing any Cannarado genetics so I'm pretty excited. I've been a pretty diehard Exotic Genetix grower for a while so i figured it would be nice to change it up. Looks like Biscotti makes everything it touches chunky!


How much balls u find in the exotic shit ?


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 5, 2020)

@psychadelibud how did your plants turn out?


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 5, 2020)

Broke down and got some more Radogear.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 5, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Broke down and got some more Radogear.
> View attachment 4497099


So did I buddy... so did I. 

Gelatti got the best of me as well, no need to be ashamed. I swear I have more seed than I will need in a lifetime.


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 6, 2020)

Black lemon cake week 8


Chief Hosa week 6


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 6, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Black lemon cake week 8
> View attachment 4497540
> 
> Chief Hosa week 6
> View attachment 4497541View attachment 4497542


Looks like your stuff is pretty on point, but lacking in the yield. What lights are you using?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2020)

Roasted garlic margy at first the gmo garbage juice terps were gross but its cured to a margherita flavor and is yummy.

Have to hunt through the rest of pack


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 6, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Looks like your stuff is pretty on point, but lacking in the yield. What lights are you using?


Thanks. I use a cob led. I know need a tad more but she does pretty well. As far as weight goes that's not as important to as Terps and potency. The black lemon cake is super cookie dom hence the smallness. The chief hosa will fill out more as she finishes.


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 6, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Thanks. I use a cob led. I know need a tad more but she does pretty well. As far as weight goes that's not as important to as Terps and potency. The black lemon cake is super cookie dom hence the smallness. The chief hosa will fill out more as she finishes.


I was thinking that if you upped the wattage, youll up your yield by a fair amount. Your leaves look great for end of the run, so you know what youre doing. Time to turn up the juice!!! Im all about the quality also, but with as dialed in as you look, why not have both!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 7, 2020)

Popping some new stuff. Rado or bust.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 7, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I was thinking that if you upped the wattage, youll up your yield by a fair amount. Your leaves look great for end of the run, so you know what youre doing. Time to turn up the juice!!! Im all about the quality also, but with as dialed in as you look, why not have both!


You can add all the light you want, some strains don't throw huge yields. I've grown cookie crosses outdoors and only pulled 4 zips on a bush.


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 7, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I was thinking that if you upped the wattage, youll up your yield by a fair amount. Your leaves look great for end of the run, so you know what youre doing. Time to turn up the juice!!! Im all about the quality also, but with as dialed in as you look, why not have both!


I totally agree with you. Its currently 400 watts of cob. I believe adding about 200 more watts would do the trick. I definitely do need more light. Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 7, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Popping some new stuff. Rado or bust.


That Apricot Danish sounds amazing...


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 7, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> You can add all the light you want, some strains don't throw huge yields. I've grown cookie crosses outdoors and only pulled 4 zips on a bush.


I pull 3 to 4 on my cookie sundae indoor packed in a tent they dont all have crap yields


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 7, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Popping some new stuff. Rado or bust.


 u doing all those or 1 of each? Also u check strainly there was a real old rado pack i think youd like.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 7, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> u doing all those or 1 of each? Also u check strainly there was a real old rado pack i think youd like.


I popped the apricot danish, gushers x gelatti bx1, concord crush, and one from Cannarado that CannaradoPNW said for me not to post about guess it’s not released yet.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 7, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> u doing all those or 1 of each? Also u check strainly there was a real old rado pack i think youd like.


I’m going to look now. What strain is it ?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 7, 2020)

Quick look at the ladies. Got my lil 2x4 set up as a veg/clone tent temporarily. Transplanting, defoliating, taking cuts for clones and trying for the first time to do it properly. I’ll be using a method I discovered on buildasoil. It’s done all organically no chemical ect. Excited I’m taking this step in my growing journey. Will actually make things way easier and able me to have more harvests a year.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 7, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I popped the apricot danish, gushers x gelatti bx1, concord crush, and one from Cannarado that CannaradoPNW said for me not to post about guess it’s not released yet.


I think I know what you’re speaking of, as it seems I got a surprise pack as well. That PNW fella is a stand up dude. Not sure who he is but he def deserves praise along with Rado.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 8, 2020)

Grape Milkshake x Cocomero Gelatti day 49 of 12/12.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 8, 2020)

Sticky Sundae #3 day 49 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nilla Wafer #1 day 49 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nilla Wafer #2 day 51 of 12/12


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 8, 2020)

The strain I was asked not to post about. Got the green light to show y’all what it is. A sneak peek if you will. Strain: Lemonlatti = Lemon Dough x Gelatti BX Popped 6 of these last night. This new packaging is on point as well. I do think the sealed packs are better for long term storage though. 

Y’alls grow pics are absolutely stunning rite now.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 8, 2020)

Just hoping for some honest reviews from all u testing. I cant stand a goddamn tester that blows smoke saying all these genetics are flawless.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 8, 2020)

tman42 said:


> Sticky Sundae #3 day 49 of 12/12
> View attachment 4498889View attachment 4498890View attachment 4498891


Any info on your grape milkshake any issues what cross is this grape pie and suttin else im guessing. U got a good honest review 4 us


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 8, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I’m going to look now. What strain is it ?


It was a vietnamese x with brown envelope package


----------



## TEHILLAH (Mar 8, 2020)

Found a interestingmale in the biscotti chunks and hit him on concord cream from exotic genetix. Should be a interesting cross .


----------



## nc208 (Mar 8, 2020)

Biscotti Chunks initial Smoke Report, got done drying and wanted to try it out and holy feck is it ever strong. This stuff is potent as hell, heavy mothballs taste right now but a real knockout. Will see how it changes after a cure. Highly recommend for anyone wanting something very strong.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 8, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Just hoping for some honest reviews from all u testing. I cant stand a goddamn tester that blows smoke saying all these genetics are flawless.


I will definitely give an honest review. I always do.


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 9, 2020)

Got a biscotti sherb thats making me question myself lol. Almost seems like a possible full hermi? What do you think?


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Mar 9, 2020)

Gelato 33 x DoHo
(I call em dohoto's)
Got 4 girls from 100% germ of 6 freebies. 2 were ogkb mutant slow-veg dwarfs but turned out nice.
Pictures are of the other 2 with better structure and faster veg.

I have the Gelato33 clone in rotation but a Dohoto might actually replace her. They're everything 33 is plus added camphor , louder gelato and a heavier yield. 
Zero intersex !!


----------



## killakanna (Mar 9, 2020)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Gelato 33 x DoHo
> (I call em dohoto's)
> Got 4 girls from 100% germ of 6 freebies. 2 were ogkb mutant slow-veg dwarfs but turned out nice.
> Pictures are of the other 2 with better structure and faster veg.
> ...


Wow bro. Been tryna find something that fits the gelato bill yet ups the yield... this looks like a keeper. Wish you were my neighbor.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 9, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Got a biscotti sherb thats making me question myself lol. Almost seems like a possible full hermi? What do you think?
> View attachment 4499719View attachment 4499720


Looks like female preflowers. Why do you think hermie?


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks like female preflowers. Why do you think hermie?


The left one os for sure female, but the one on the right is coming out and starting to split open like sacks are forming. Its not coming to a point to where the pistol would come out


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 9, 2020)

tman42 said:


> Nilla Wafer #2 day 51 of 12/12
> View attachment 4498923View attachment 4498924View attachment 4498925View attachment 4498926


Woah...you hit those outta the park. Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## killakanna (Mar 9, 2020)

tman42 said:


> Grape Milkshake x Cocomero Gelatti day 49 of 12/12.
> View attachment 4498886View attachment 4498887View attachment 4498888



Holy effin shiz, that looks like I can almost smell it. 

What is the nose like on it?


----------



## killakanna (Mar 9, 2020)

tman42 said:


> Sticky Sundae #3 day 49 of 12/12
> View attachment 4498889View attachment 4498890View attachment 4498891


What’s sticky sundae’s genetics?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 9, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Right now they're all a little different. 2 of them have a very sweet cereal smell with a touch of pine and one is straight cereal terps. Then two have a strong pine, earthy smell with a touch of spice. Then I have one that almost smells like pine and armpits lol, but I like those kinds of terps. At this stage, they will change as they grow older.
> 
> The FATSO x Birthday Cake smells dank asf. One smells like straight rotten tooth decay, halitosis 100%... Cant wait till harvest....


Hey bro, I have a pack of Bundy ready for my next grow. How was the smell at the end of cure?? I'm looking for that cereal terp that you mentioned and hopefully I find something like it


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 9, 2020)

killakanna said:


> What’s sticky sundae’s genetics?


Pretty sure thats gorilla glue x sundae driver


----------



## tman42 (Mar 9, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Any info on your grape milkshake any issues what cross is this grape pie and suttin else im guessing. U got a good honest review 4 us


The only info I have is that they are Grape Milkshake x Cocomero Gellati (Cocomero is an old watermelon Kush clone only x Gelatti bx Male) That is the only info I got on them and they are currently in week 8 of flower so I can only say they were not fussy at all and smell like nothing I have ever grown before. A friend said they smelled like lemonheads first followed by jolly rancher watermelon but since they have mellowed out more to me. They smell sweet and some sort of melon smell I guess is the best way to describe. We will see how they finish up.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 9, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Woah...you hit those outta the park. Gorgeous!!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## tman42 (Mar 9, 2020)

killakanna said:


> What’s sticky sundae’s genetics?


A friend said they smelled like lemonheads first followed by jolly rancher watermelon but since they have mellowed out more to me. They smell sweet and some sort of melon smell I guess is the best way to describe.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 11, 2020)

Very excited for new life.


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 11, 2020)

Black lemon cake (black forest cake x lemon tree)
Black forest cake = 
The Black Forest Cake was a collab between Dankonomics & JAWS Genetics.. A 
forum cut GSC BX2 F2 using Aliendawg as the outcross male.


----------



## maxamus1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Day 64 in flower n she will be comming down this weekend sometime but i do believe she is all cbd which is cool but some what of a bummer.


----------



## topshelfgeez (Mar 12, 2020)

Grapeology week 7


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 12, 2020)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Gelato 33 x DoHo
> (I call em dohoto's)
> Got 4 girls from 100% germ of 6 freebies. 2 were ogkb mutant slow-veg dwarfs but turned out nice.
> Pictures are of the other 2 with better structure and faster veg.
> ...


I havent found any nuts in the dohos either. He musta put more love into it.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 12, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Black lemon cake (black forest cake x lemon tree)
> Black forest cake =
> The Black Forest Cake was a collab between Dankonomics & JAWS Genetics.. A
> forum cut GSC BX2 F2 using Aliendawg as the outcross male.
> ...


Jaws gear looks damn good i want the raspberry cookies


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 12, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Very excited for new life. View attachment 4501585


My man! Goin hard this round. Poppin PACKS


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 13, 2020)

Want an honest tester well here you go lol... So I’ve been gone all week for work and here is what I’ve come home to. 
No idea why some have either died or not popped up but every bean had reg to longer tails when they were planted. 
-4 of the gushers x gelatti bx not present. 
-5 of the Lemonlatti not present. 
-1 of the Concord Crush not present. 
I just started soaking 4 more Lemonlatti as I was hoping to have a few of them since they’re regs. 
2 Concord Crush are alive. 
1 Lemonlatti is alive. 
6 gushers x gelatti bx are alive. 
All of the Apricot Danish are alive. 
I’m currently vegging under 3k 288v2 boards dimmed down and hung high. Using buildasoil seedling mix at the moment.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 13, 2020)

Finally my original marmalade born 1/1/20 is ready for flip. I’ve kinda not been able to keep a close watch on the ladies so I’ve also been waiting to be able to do so. Then you have Terp Town and she’s just a beast of a plant very finicky and blown out of proportion. The lil ones are doing great there’s marmalade, birthday cake s1, and some hella fruit and she’s from kraken genetics. I’ll be brewed a tea for them and flip in the next few days for sure.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 14, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Want an honest tester well here you go lol... So I’ve been gone all week for work and here is what I’ve come home to.
> No idea why some have either died or not popped up but every bean had reg to longer tails when they were planted.
> -4 of the gushers x gelatti bx not present.
> -5 of the Lemonlatti not present.
> ...


Like i said b4 root riots rrs in a dome almost 100 percent.
.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 14, 2020)

Are Goodnight Moon (TK/Chem 91 x Birthday Cake) & Weed Nap (TK 91 x Sundae Driver) apart of those packs that were discontinued because people were finding males?


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 14, 2020)

Some Concord Crush


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 14, 2020)

About to pop some reg beans i have laying around.... Ive been searching but cant find any results, does anyone know the crosses that make up Pyxy Styx?


----------



## goMM (Mar 14, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> About to pop some reg beans i have laying around.... Ive been searching but cant find any results, does anyone know the crosses that make up Pyxy Styx?


It’s a pheno of wedding cake x grape pie


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 14, 2020)

goMM said:


> It’s a pheno of wedding cake x grape pie


thank you!


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 14, 2020)

Anyone think it's kinda lame that they're naming cuts like they're actual strains? Not even specifying that it's a cut of something with a completely different name (Wedding Cake being a cut of Triangle Mints #11 for example)


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 14, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Anyone think it's kinda lame that they're naming cuts like they're actual strains? Not even specifying that it's a cut of something with a completely different name (Wedding Cake being a cut of Triangle Mints #11 for example)


It definately makes it hard to keep up with things!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Want an honest tester well here you go lol... So I’ve been gone all week for work and here is what I’ve come home to.
> No idea why some have either died or not popped up but every bean had reg to longer tails when they were planted.
> -4 of the gushers x gelatti bx not present.
> -5 of the Lemonlatti not present.
> ...


Are the Lemonlatti testers or new beans


----------



## goMM (Mar 14, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Anyone think it's kinda lame that they're naming cuts like they're actual strains? Not even specifying that it's a cut of something with a completely different name (Wedding Cake being a cut of Triangle Mints #11 for example)


I feel u but a cross of wedding pie and whatever would pull from a wider gene pool than the pyxy styx cut not sure if they if f2’d em to legitimize it but I’m smacked and that shits punching


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Anyone think it's kinda lame that they're naming cuts like they're actual strains? Not even specifying that it's a cut of something with a completely different name (Wedding Cake being a cut of Triangle Mints #11 for example)


How long have you been around. They have always given special pheno's of plants found there own moniker.. 

Cap says his is "Mac1" 
Gage Green had Bright Moments aka Grapestomper 

Jungleboys also do this to differentiate there products from others.


----------



## SIRE (Mar 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> How big are you all growing your plants? Chopped this birthday blues finally.View attachment 4478341


I'm interested in buying the birthday Blues seeds but I'm wondering how did it all turn out for you taste yield smell the whole 9 I've been looking around I can't really find anything online I found something on YouTube that's shows it a little bit but if you have pictures information that would all be helpful thanks I see you're just Harvest buds but I mean how long you grow it for what type of plant it is any information you can give me post-harvest pre-harvest whatever thank you


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 15, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How long have you been around. They have always given special pheno's of plants found there own moniker..
> 
> Cap says his is "Mac1"
> Gage Green had Bright Moments aka Grapestomper
> ...


No offense but bright moments is grape stomper x grapestomper og, and mac 1 is still mac.lol bad examples


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 15, 2020)

goMM said:


> I feel u but a cross of wedding pie and whatever would pull from a wider gene pool than the pyxy styx cut not sure if they if f2’d em to legitimize it but I’m smacked and that shits punching


They arent f2s it was a pheno found by someone he likes to use.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 15, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Anyone think it's kinda lame that they're naming cuts like they're actual strains? Not even specifying that it's a cut of something with a completely different name (Wedding Cake being a cut of Triangle Mints #11 for example)


Tbh it depends if its totally a rare pheno than a rename seems ok. But if you find a bunch like that, then to me its stupid. He does say if its a cut most of the time. Ie bundy cereal killer cut , and the amnesia haze is karmas cut , and pixie styx is wp cut.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 15, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Are the Lemonlatti testers or new beans


I’m thinking they’re in testing atm and should be available at some point. Here’s the genetic makeup.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 15, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I’m thinking they’re in testing atm and should be available at some point. Here’s the genetic makeup.


Sound awesome. The daily grape looks ridiculous i wish i had a better camera, if your looking for a grape pie dom strain shes got it. My fav looking plant yet.


----------



## goMM (Mar 15, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> They arent f2s it was a pheno found by someone he likes to use.


Appreciate that


----------



## Railage (Mar 15, 2020)

15 different Cookie Dough Sundaes day 12 of flower


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 17, 2020)

Lemonlatti May have germination issues.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 17, 2020)

Flip in two days. Updates coming soon. All these genetics are doing great.


----------



## topshelfgeez (Mar 18, 2020)

Day 56 of flower

Orange sundae



Grapeology 1&2




Herb


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 19, 2020)

Lemonlatti (germination issues); Gushers x Gelatti bx1; and Concord Crush.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 19, 2020)

topshelfgeez said:


> Day 56 of flower
> 
> Orange sundae
> View attachment 4507511
> ...


I think that's the first time I've seen someone growing Herb


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 19, 2020)

Black lemon cake getting the chop day 68


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 19, 2020)

popped some grape mac f2s, curious to see how they do.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 20, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> I think that's the first time I've seen someone growing Herb


I popped a whole pack and messed them up a while back. I need to get more actually but I’m definitely interested in how these turn out.


Buss Relville said:


> popped some grape mac f2s, curious to see how they do.


mee too


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 20, 2020)

Im gonna throw my 5 in flower next wk


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 20, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Im gonna throw my 5 in flower next wk


Super excited for that. Monday/ Tuesday I will flip. I really have a mess of a run but it’s all coming together.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 21, 2020)

Progress is happening. Marmalade, Birthday Cake s1, Hella Fruit, Concord Crush, Terp Town, Lemonlatti, & Gushers x Gelatti bx1 What a beautiful mess.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 21, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Super excited for that. Monday/ Tuesday I will flip. I really have a mess of a run but it’s all coming together.


They always do eventually, i just wanna do a full run of all my keepers but that wont be for a good 6 months. Ive been in coco cant wait to see my bitches in dwc. They always do better in water and theyre already as good as most of the shit on ig.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 21, 2020)

What is cookie crisp?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 21, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> What is cookie crisp?


One of his Original "Males he made before Grape Pie Male.

Male Canarado Plants 
Anyhow cookie crisp
[Ogkb x Fpog] (Fruity Pebbles Og)

GrapePie (Sour Grapes x Cherry Pie)

Sunday Diver ( Fpog x Grape Pie ) 

BirthdY Cake ( Forum Cut x X Cherry Pie)


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 22, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> They always do eventually, i just wanna do a full run of all my keepers but that wont be for a good 6 months. Ive been in coco cant wait to see my bitches in dwc. They always do better in water and theyre already as good as most of the shit on ig.


I just wanna find my keepers lol. Only ever grown in soil myself. I’m having a hell of a time cloning rite now.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 22, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I just wanna find my keepers lol. Only ever grown in soil myself. I’m having a hell of a time cloning rite now.


 me to im thinking of re vegging my 2 slurricane keepers anyone have any experience with reveg after chop


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> me to im thinking of re vegging my 2 slurricane keepers anyone have any experience with reveg after chop


Yes
This is a bodega bubblegum I completely flowered out, revegged and is now in flower for the 2nd time.

I've got a couple clones rooted in veg too.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 23, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yes
> This is a bodega bubblegum I completely flowered out, revegged and is now in flower for the 2nd time.
> View attachment 4511321
> I've got a couple clones rooted in veg too.


Wow so I always thought that when you re-veg that you had to clone the new growth and grow from there. So that’s all the same plant huh?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Wow so I always thought that when you re-veg that you had to clone the new growth and grow from there. So that’s all the same plant huh?


Yep same plant. This is only the 2nd time I've reflowered a plant. Typically I would do the clone and toss this plant but I want to seed this plant up. So figured fudge it, we'll see what she does.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 23, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Are Goodnight Moon (TK/Chem 91 x Birthday Cake) & Weed Nap (TK 91 x Sundae Driver) apart of those packs that were discontinued because people were finding males?


The male is listed last so I would assume no. I think the problems came from the tk91 reversal


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 23, 2020)

Sorry for fuckin up the updates. Here’s some topanga lemon in the jar. Took these at 64 days. This one smells like citrus and marshmallow. Most of them smell and taste like when you open a can of tennis balls with a little citrus.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 23, 2020)

Here’s the dubb sundae keeper b4 chop and some in the bag. Looks a lot like straight sour dubb but denser. A lot of these plants were kinda leafy and the one that leaned towards the driver threw a few nanas and didn’t have the best terps, but this one is all sour dank funk. Definitely more sifting thru these guys to find some gold, whereas pretty much all the topanga lemons were really solid. Found some funk though, definitely be keeping this cut around.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 23, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yep same plant. This is only the 2nd time I've reflowered a plant. Typically I would do the clone and toss this plant but I want to seed this plant up. So figured fudge it, we'll see what she does.


I like your style. How long till new veg growth and how many buds do i leave on it?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I like your style. How long till new veg growth and how many buds do i leave on it?


She actually revegged rather quickly. Probably 2.5 - 3 weeks till she had solid new shoots. 

I ended up cutting her down at 48 days in order to have her reveg a little easier. I left 4 bud sites on this one because I didn't have much to work with. As long as you got healthy leaves on them and a few bud sites they should do well.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 23, 2020)

We have roots at 8/9 days using B.A.S. Organic cloning methods. Got more soil in as well. Made a few transplants and I’m ready for flower. I’ll let them settle in for the evening and flip tomorrow. Half of the seedlings and both of the marmalade clones I kept have been put into 1 gallon fabric pots and the rest will be done tomorrow. I took clones of man and Terp Town but mixed them up like a dumb butt so that why I only kept the two marmalade because I knew for sure that’s what they were. I’ll update with pics tomorrow.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 24, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> She actually revegged rather quickly. Probably 2.5 - 3 weeks till she had solid new shoots.
> 
> I ended up cutting her down at 48 days in order to have her reveg a little easier. I left 4 bud sites on this one because I didn't have much to work with. As long as you got healthy leaves on them and a few bud sites they should do well.


Ok so i should leave some leaves ? I lollipopped and the plant is fading so that might be difficult if i chop and just leave like 4 buds will that be ok?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 24, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Wow so I always thought that when you re-veg that you had to clone the new growth and grow from there. So that’s all the same plant huh?


They call it monstercropping u suppos get more yield and nodes as well.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 24, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> We have roots at 8/9 days using B.A.S. Organic cloning methods. Got more soil in as well. Made a few transplants and I’m ready for flower. I’ll let them settle in for the evening and flip tomorrow. Half of the seedlings and both of the marmalade clones I kept have been put into 1 gallon fabric pots and the rest will be done tomorrow. I took clones of man and Terp Town but mixed them up like a dumb butt so that why I only kept the two marmalade because I knew for sure that’s what they were. I’ll update with pics tomorrow. View attachment 4512076View attachment 4512078


My slurricane keeper i wanted finally rooted after i put it on the heat mat. Daily grape 4 and 5 came down and a daily spec along with 2 slurricanes, the canes all looked great except 1 i honestly am finding it hard to pick one to keep. The dailys im goin with 5 based on bud structure, 4 smells a bit better but buds are not round the grow like little cones i just dont like it. But def not ugly looking shit both are caked. So then i tossed the grape macs in finally.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 24, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> My slurricane keeper i wanted finally rooted after i put it on the heat mat. Daily grape 4 and 5 came down and a daily spec along with 2 slurricanes, the canes all looked great except 1 i honestly am finding it hard to pick one to keep. The dailys im goin with 5 based on bud structure, 4 smells a bit better but buds are not round the grow like little cones i just dont like it. But def not ugly looking shit both are caked. So then i tossed the grape macs in finally.


Oh no crap. Can’t wait for them. I used a heat mat set at 78f I believe the entire time. It read low 80’s a few times but it worked great. I was just doing a little research on monster cropping a few days ago actually. Pretty cool.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 24, 2020)

Ladies (and gentlemen) are doing great. As soon as I get this lighting figured out I’ll flip the larger ones to flower. All in all pictured are in large tent: 1-terp town, 1-marmalade, 3-birthday cake s1, all cannarado. Also 2 hella fruit by kraken genetics. 
Seedlings are 2-lemonlatti, 2-concord crush, ?6-gushers x gelatti bx1 all cannarado. Also 5-apricot danish from certified seeds/pdx.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 24, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Ladies (and gentlemen) are doing great. As soon as I get this lighting figured out I’ll flip the larger ones to flower. All in all pictured are in large tent: 1-terp town, 1-marmalade, 3-birthday cake s1, all cannarado. Also 2 hella fruit by kraken genetics.
> Seedlings are 2-lemonlatti, 2-concord crush, ?6-gushers x gelatti bx1 all cannarado. Also 5-apricot danish from certified seeds/pdx.


To bad about the lemonlatti they sounded good. Hopefully in a few weeks i can pack the rest of the plants in the 4x4 im hurting for room, definitly gotta get a 4x8 for my needs, cant wait till im all caught up ive been popping 2 many beans.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 24, 2020)

Cannarado Tester Grape Milk x Cocomero Gelatti #3 day 68 of 12/12, harvest day.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 24, 2020)

Nilla Wafer #2 (short pheno) day 68 of 12/12, harvest day.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 24, 2020)

Sticky Sundae day 67 of 12/12, harvest day.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 25, 2020)

Nilla Wafer #1 day 68, harvest day.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 25, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> To bad about the lemonlatti they sounded good. Hopefully in a few weeks i can pack the rest of the plants in the 4x4 im hurting for room, definitly gotta get a 4x8 for my needs, cant wait till im all caught up ive been popping 2 many beans.


Yeah well at least I have two of Lemonlatti left hopefully at least one is female. Yeah I’m always hurting for room myself lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 25, 2020)

Very 


tman42 said:


> Nilla Wafer #1 day 68, harvest day.
> View attachment 4513397View attachment 4513398View attachment 4513399View attachment 4513400


excited for this homie. What a great job you did


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 25, 2020)

Black lemon cake lower nug after 7 days hanging. Will continue for another week.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 25, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Very
> 
> excited for this homie. What a great job you did


Thanks!


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 26, 2020)

i saw rado is dropping gushers fems very soon, I think someone here was running testers. Is this one on the "herm prone" list?



tman42 said:


> Sticky Sundae day 67 of 12/12, harvest day.


 looks great, mine are coming long nicely as well. i popped 3 beans and i got 3 completely different phenos. Your pics are great man what did you take them with?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 26, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> i saw rado is dropping gushers fems very soon, I think someone here was running testers. Is this one on the "herm prone" list?
> 
> 
> looks great, mine are coming long nicely as well. i popped 3 beans and i got 3 completely different phenos. Your pics are great man what did you take them with?


I’m running gushers x gelatti bx1 regs rite now. They’re just babies and won’t be able to tell much for a while. Excellent germination and early veg.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 26, 2020)

tman42 said:


> Nilla Wafer #1 day 68, harvest day.
> View attachment 4513397View attachment 4513398View attachment 4513399View attachment 4513400


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 26, 2020)

What have i done!?!?! 56 seeds germinated and 54 planted now. Only 2 of the strawberry biscotti sundae didnt germinate in 36 hours. They stayed in the paper towel.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2020)

Phinest cut of Fatso 
Week 2 of flower 
Not much to see yet.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 27, 2020)

Marmalade they’ll be some amazing flower shots coming soon. Y’all grows are looking outstanding as well.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 27, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> i saw rado is dropping gushers fems very soon, I think someone here was running testers. Is this one on the "herm prone" list?
> 
> 
> looks great, mine are coming long nicely as well. i popped 3 beans and i got 3 completely different phenos. Your pics are great man what did you take them with?


Thanks man! I just use my Samsung Note 10+ and it does a pretty good job.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 27, 2020)

What’s going on y’all, I know I haven’t been on here lately shits just been hectic with work and other bullshit. Just ordered some Sugar Rush, definitely happy that I finally got a pack of those coming. Was going to order some Jet Fuel Pie(Wedding Pie x JFG) but decided against it since I got the Sugar Rush and got KLP x The Menthol by Compound Genetics instead. I absolutely loved the KLP cut I was running in Cali, so hopefully I find a nice KLP dom pheno and a KLP dom male in the two packs of Blue Lime Sundae I got from Rado. I miss the hell out of that KLP cut but due to russet mites and a scummy partner I lost everything I had in Cali including the KLP cuts and thousands of dollars in seeds(to be honest the one’s I’m most pissed off about losing is the two packs of Plushberry since they’re discontinued now).


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> What’s going on y’all, I know I haven’t been on here lately shits just been hectic with work and other bullshit. Just ordered some Sugar Rush, definitely happy that I finally got a pack of those coming. Was going to order some Jet Fuel Pie(Wedding Pie x JFG) but decided against it since I got the Sugar Rush and got KLP x The Menthol by Compound Genetics instead. I absolutely loved the KLP cut I was running in Cali, so hopefully I find a nice KLP dom pheno and a KLP dom male in the two packs of Blue Lime Sundae I got from Rado. I miss the hell out of that KLP cut but due to russet mites and a scummy partner I lost everything I had in Cali including the KLP cuts and thousands of dollars in seeds(to be honest the one’s I’m most pissed off about losing is the two packs of Plushberry since they’re discontinued now).


All the slurricanes were amazing they def worth gettin.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 27, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> All the slurricanes were amazing they def worth gettin.


You got any pictures of them in a different thread or grow log? Also was it IHG’s OG/Original Slurricane or archives butt hurt version? Personally I’ve only seen one pheno of Archives version that even came close to IHG’s OG version. I had to cancel my order of the Concord Crush and the Petro Melon which I’m still pretty bummed about. I had some bullshit happen at work, so I had to lay low for a little bit, everything worked out all right(thank god for the good cameras everywhere at where I work). now that everything has settled down, once I get my order I’m finally going to pop some seeds. I’m going to pop 2 of each strain Terp Town, Nila Wafer, and Sugar Rush. I don’t have much space so I may only do 2 of 1 strain and only one for the other 2. It’s a small tent so maybe even 4 will be pushing it, but there’s only one way to find out.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 28, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> You got any pictures of them in a different thread or grow log? Also was it IHG’s OG/Original Slurricane or archives butt hurt version? Personally I’ve only seen one pheno of Archives version that even came close to IHG’s OG version. I had to cancel my order of the Concord Crush and the Petro Melon which I’m still pretty bummed about. I had some bullshit happen at work, so I had to lay low for a little bit, everything worked out all right(thank god for the good cameras everywhere at where I work). now that everything has settled down, once I get my order I’m finally going to pop some seeds. I’m going to pop 2 of each strain Terp Town, Nila Wafer, and Sugar Rush. I don’t have much space so I may only do 2 of 1 strain and only one for the other 2. It’s a small tent so maybe even 4 will be pushing it, but there’s only one way to find out.


You’ll absolutely LOVE sugar rush homie. Easy to grow and some of the best terps out there imo. Good yield too. In process of flipping terp town now TT is super vigorous and will put grow everything very quickly. This should be taken into consideration. Glad you back.


----------



## Headstash_Grow (Mar 28, 2020)

By any chance has anyone grown Socks (Giesel x Birthday Cake)? 
We just started a pack of it a couple days ago


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 28, 2020)

Headstash_Grow said:


> By any chance has anyone grown Socks (Giesel x Birthday Cake)?
> We just started a pack of it a couple days ago


Not me but I am most interested in this cross.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 28, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> You got any pictures of them in a different thread or grow log? Also was it IHG’s OG/Original Slurricane or archives butt hurt version? Personally I’ve only seen one pheno of Archives version that even came close to IHG’s OG version. I had to cancel my order of the Concord Crush and the Petro Melon which I’m still pretty bummed about. I had some bullshit happen at work, so I had to lay low for a little bit, everything worked out all right(thank god for the good cameras everywhere at where I work). now that everything has settled down, once I get my order I’m finally going to pop some seeds. I’m going to pop 2 of each strain Terp Town, Nila Wafer, and Sugar Rush. I don’t have much space so I may only do 2 of 1 strain and only one for the other 2. It’s a small tent so maybe even 4 will be pushing it, but there’s only one way to find out.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 28, 2020)

Guess I’ll have some more medicine in about 2 1/2 months lol. Anyone ever flower out seedlings that small?? I kinda want to try it.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 28, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Guess I’ll have some more medicine in about 2 1/2 months lol. Anyone ever flower out seedlings that small?? I kinda want to try it. View attachment 4516339View attachment 4516340View attachment 4516341View attachment 4516342View attachment 4516343View attachment 4516344


Frequently...You’ll get a good/decent representation of the plant, but if you’re not around to train them they may not yield much. Plus if you can’t get a clone off of them they can be a PITA to reveg with little material to work with.

It all depends what you’re trying to achieve. My suggestion would be if you are going to go that route, change the pots to smaller sizes and pop more beans.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 28, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> You got any pictures of them in a different thread or grow log? Also was it IHG’s OG/Original Slurricane or archives butt hurt version? Personally I’ve only seen one pheno of Archives version that even came close to IHG’s OG version. I had to cancel my order of the Concord Crush and the Petro Melon which I’m still pretty bummed about. I had some bullshit happen at work, so I had to lay low for a little bit, everything worked out all right(thank god for the good cameras everywhere at where I work). now that everything has settled down, once I get my order I’m finally going to pop some seeds. I’m going to pop 2 of each strain Terp Town, Nila Wafer, and Sugar Rush. I don’t have much space so I may only do 2 of 1 strain and only one for the other 2. It’s a small tent so maybe even 4 will be pushing it, but there’s only one way to find out.


m
Id put a 600 or 1000 in there and do 1 gal coco and pop 3 packs bruh.the were fem original slurricane ill post some later my keeper was very hard to pick. It wasntthe best yielder but i did find one that was i chose the frostiest. And they were all rock hard bright hairs and the white look not grainy resin more smaller. Good aroma 2 one looked similar to gsc


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 28, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Guess I’ll have some more medicine in about 2 1/2 months lol. Anyone ever flower out seedlings that small?? I kinda want to try it. View attachment 4516339View attachment 4516340View attachment 4516341View attachment 4516342[ATTACH
> 
> 
> Bakersfield said:
> ...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 29, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> i saw rado is dropping gushers fems very soon, I think someone here was running testers. Is this one on the "herm prone" list?
> 
> 
> looks great, mine are coming long nicely as well. i popped 3 beans and i got 3 completely different phenos. Your pics are great man what did you take them with?


Some are already out..


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 29, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Black lemon cake (black forest cake x lemon tree)
> Black forest cake =
> The Black Forest Cake was a collab between Dankonomics & JAWS Genetics.. A
> forum cut GSC BX2 F2 using Aliendawg as the outcross male.
> ...


What kind of a camera did you use it takes very nice pictures ?


----------



## nc208 (Mar 29, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I’m running gushers x gelatti bx1 regs rite now. They’re just babies and won’t be able to tell much for a while. Excellent germination and early veg.


Is this one of the fems? I thought the Gushers would have to be listed 2nd for it to not be the mom of that plant.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 29, 2020)

Some slurricane fem phenos , stable fem seeds for the most part one threw balls and got tossed outta 6


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 29, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> What kind of a camera did you use it takes very nice pictures ?


I just use my phone. Samsung Galaxy note 9


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 29, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Frequently...You’ll get a good/decent representation of the plant, but if you’re not around to train them they may not yield much. Plus if you can’t get a clone off of them they can be a PITA to reveg with little material to work with.
> 
> It all depends what you’re trying to achieve. My suggestion would be if you are going to go that route, change the pots to smaller sizes and pop more beans.


That’s kinda what I’m doing. My 2x4 with the seedlings are in 1 gals now. I’ll probably take a clone or two, then flip them as they are. Flower them small and probably untopped. Yield is no concern for them this run. Just to see what they have to offer. Then if any I’ll select them and grow them proper. My version of a very small limited space pheno hunt


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Is this one of the fems? I thought the Gushers would have to be listed 2nd for it to not be the mom of that plant.


I believe these are regs.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 29, 2020)

Also got rid of my gnats after a yr of trying everything. With nematodes from amazon the pot poppers right on top of the soil and soaked in my nutes for a few days. Watered everyday to keep media moist and now i see a few thats all.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 29, 2020)

How’s the nilla wafer? Have one started now it’s a mutant seedling.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 29, 2020)

Couple close ups of one of the topanga lem phenos with flash off and on. I heard about tennis ball weed but didn’t really believe it until I hit smelt and hit dis shit. That pure kush shined hard in pretty much all 7 plants. I had one that was extremely orange tangerine with a hint of rubber band tennis ball funk, and one with a marshmallow citrus funk. I’ll run both of those again as well as the best structured plant which is all tennis ball funk. This one is straight can of tennis balls(non-keeper).


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 29, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I believe these are regs.


especially being a gellati bx. seems unlikely a reversal would be bx when you could just reverse the original


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 30, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> How’s the nilla wafer? Have one started now it’s a mutant seedling.


Haven’t grown it out yet but from the pictures I’ve seen from T-man has me sold that I’ll find some fire out of them, and he only popped I think two or three and one or two are absolute keepers. His number one pheno produces big ol colorful towers and seems to be a perfect blend between the two parents. While his number 2 pheno stays more short and squat, and definitely to me looks a lot more TK dominant from the wedding cake. Both of them look absolutely fire in their own ways. I’d love to do a sea of green set up in the tent but I want them to at least let them get big enough to where I could cut some clones off of them because I’m going into this grow With the attitude that I know I’ll find a keeper.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 30, 2020)

How’s Uber and peanut sundae? Found some pics. The nilla wafer it looks nice


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 30, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> How’s Uber and peanut sundae? Found some pics. The nilla wafer it looks nice


The nw i tryed smelled really like cake and vanilla swear to god


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 30, 2020)

Pretty sure all 5 of my grape macs r ladies. all look very mac dominant


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 30, 2020)

Day 2 of flower for marmalade, terp town, birthday cake s1, and hella fruit.


----------



## ianc4990 (Mar 31, 2020)

Anyone ever seen this? Its on a cherry pie x cookie crisp f3


----------



## nc208 (Mar 31, 2020)

Was cleaning up my garden today and getting the fresh biscottis their last defol, its 25 days since flip, It's early but these things got some STANK to them, like ridiculous crazy STANK for being this early in flower. 

I loved how my Biscotti Chunks turned out, awesome hybrid of sweet cookie with a funky finish. Sweet and Nasty.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 1, 2020)

Day 25/18 Lemonlatti & Day 25 Gushers x Gelatti bx


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 1, 2020)

Does rado ever do 420 sales?

When the cocomero dropped I didn't bother looking at genes....I read coco and moved on thinkin chocolate. Well, about a week ago I did and saw that it had the watermelon clone used in it. I have had it before and it really fuckin smells like watermelon. Euphoric high not a hammer. Everyone on new years at a fairly good size house party was askin who had the watermelon smellin weed. I would not sleep on these. I really want try several of these.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 1, 2020)

4 Apple Sundae mid flower...one of them I really have my eye on...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 2, 2020)

Day 4 of flower and jus added the middle rack to even the canopy out a little better. No too difficult to get it even considering that there are s many different strains and ages.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 2, 2020)

Birthday cake S1


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 3, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4521779
> Birthday cake S1


Oh wow looks amazing. Terpy ??


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 3, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Oh wow looks amazing. Terpy ??


Very much so. Frosting, cherry strudel and baked goods. Heavily.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 3, 2020)

While I haven't grown Canna's version I have grown my own forum x cherry pie and it is amazing and distinct. Some of the best pot ever in my garden. People will be screaming for this if they get a chance to try. Also crossing it out to OGKB gives some pretty fuckin great plants too.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 3, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> While I haven't grown Canna's version I have grown my own forum x cherry pie and it is amazing and distinct. Some of the best pot ever in my garden. People will be screaming for this if they get a chance to try. Also crossing it out to OGKB gives some pretty fuckin great plants too.


Yeah it's gonna be a hit for sure. The birthday blues turned out killer too.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 4, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Day 4 of flower and jus added the middle rack to even the canopy out a little better. No too difficult to get it even considering that there are s many different strains and ages. View attachment 4520897


those plants look great,nice work.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4521779
> Birthday cake S1


So frosty.


----------



## goMM (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yeah it's gonna be a hit for sure. The birthday blues turned out killer too.


What’s the terps on the birthday blues...if previously answered pardon the repeat question


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 4, 2020)

goMM said:


> What’s the terps on the birthday blues...if previously answered pardon the repeat question


The blues has this gassy/diesel/cookie thing going on. Super loud and incredibly frosty. I'll snap some pics when I trim that one up.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 4, 2020)

Peanut butter biscotti sundae #1


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 4, 2020)

Finally got a pack of the Sugar Rush, but these are going into the vault since I only snagged one pack of these. Going to pop a pack of Terp Town tonight, since I got two. Also just made an order for 2 packs of the Watercolor Frosting(Gushers x Cocomero Gelatti bx). Kind of glad I had to cancel my order on the Petro Melon. As much as I love OG, I feel like the watermelon terps will blend better with the Gushers.


----------



## goMM (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> The blues has this gassy/diesel/cookie thing going on. Super loud and incredibly frosty. I'll snap some pics when I trim that one up.


Dope


----------



## nc208 (Apr 4, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Finally got a pack of the Sugar Rush, but these are going into the vault since I only snagged one pack of these. Going to pop a pack of Terp Town tonight, since I got two. Also just made an order for 2 packs of the Watercolor Frosting(Gushers x Cocomero Gelatti bx). Kind of glad I had to cancel my order on the Petro Melon. As much as I love OG, I feel like the watermelon terps will blend better with the Gushers.


Are you going to get any of the gushers fems? Looks like they are about to hit the site soon.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Are you going to get any of the gushers fems? Looks like they are about to hit the site soon.


No, I’m not ordering any more seeds for a long time. I’ve got enough to sift through as it is. I didn’t even know he was dropping gushers fems or I would’ve waited, oh well. I still got two packs of the Fresh Biscotti, and when these arrive I’ll have four packs of 2 different gushers crosses. That should be plenty to sift through to find a nice keeper pheno and a nice stud. Damn I just went on to IG and the first post I see is him talking about the Gushers fems LOL


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 4, 2020)

goMM said:


> What’s the terps on the birthday blues...if previously answered pardon the repeat question


My birthday blues has got some peppery funk coming out of it, hard to describe. Awesome plant to grow.


----------



## goMM (Apr 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> My birthday blues has got some peppery funk coming out of it, hard to describe. Awesome plant to grow.
> View attachment 4523216View attachment 4523217View attachment 4523218


Nice fade in the first one or was that the same plant in all 3 picks....they all look drippy and greasy oh yeahhhhh....RIP the legend Macho Man


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> My birthday blues has got some peppery funk coming out of it, hard to describe. Awesome plant to grow.
> View attachment 4523216View attachment 4523217View attachment 4523218


Looks like a lot of fire is coming out of his birthday cake crosses and the S1’s. Nice job man, those nugs look gorgeous and frosty as hell. How many did you run, and was there a lot of variation between the different pheno’s?


----------



## nc208 (Apr 4, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> No, I’m not ordering any more seeds for a long time. I’ve got enough to sift through as it is. I didn’t even know he was dropping gushers fems or I would’ve waited, oh well. I still got two packs of the Fresh Biscotti, and when these arrive I’ll have four packs of 2 different gushers crosses. That should be plenty to sift through to find a nice keeper pheno and a nice stud. Damn I just went on to IG and the first post I see is him talking about the Gushers fems LOL


Yeah I'm in the same boat as you. I even broke and grabbed two packs of Thug Pugs latest drop so I really shouldn't. I got so many damn beans they're going to go bad if I dont start popping them all soon. Plus I scooped a pack of the Gushers x Grape Mac when he did that so I'll be good for a moment.

I've got my Fresh Biscotti coming up on week 4 of flower and you will be very happy with that cross. She is a stretchy one, 2-3x stretch on 2 phenos I got.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Yeah I'm in the same boat as you. I even broke and grabbed two packs of Thug Pugs latest drop so I really shouldn't. I got so many damn beans they're going to go bad if I dont start popping them all soon. Plus I scooped a pack of the Gushers x Grape Mac when he did that so I'll be good for a moment.
> 
> I've got my Fresh Biscotti coming up on week 4 of flower and you will be very happy with that cross. She is a stretchy one, 2-3x stretch on 2 phenos I got.


I did the same thing, that’s three orders in one week. I got a pack of Stankasaurus and Billy from Thugpugs new drop on the way. That Gushers x Grape Mac sounds like it’s going to be some straight killer though, the terps on that one should be insane. Damn that’s a good thing to know, I appreciate it. Looks like the Fresh Biscotti is staying in the vault, since I can only use my smaller tent. My bigger tent and three other lights are still at my buddies house in a whole different county. With this whole lockdown and virus going around, I definitely don’t want to take the risk of riding around with that.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2020)

Man you made a hard choice. I


Nate Dogg said:


> Finally got a pack of the Sugar Rush, but these are going into the vault since I only snagged one pack of these. Going to pop a pack of Terp Town tonight, since I got two. Also just made an order for 2 packs of the Watercolor Frosting(Gushers x Cocomero Gelatti bx). Kind of glad I had to cancel my order on the Petro Melon. As much as I love OG, I feel like the watermelon terps will blend better with the Gushers.


Hah like your taste and control. Couldn't decide bought 3 petro and 3 Watercolor. I am super curious about the chocolate thai and gelonatti too.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looks like a lot of fire is coming out of his birthday cake crosses and the S1’s. Nice job man, those nugs look gorgeous and frosty as hell. How many did you run, and was there a lot of variation between the different pheno’s?


I don't lie when I say it's A+. 2 different forum x cherry pie selections has kept me entertained for 2 years now. An ogkb outcross pheno I have carried just as long. Straight grape perfume smell and taste. Perfume and flowery are usually turn offs for me but this is right up there with the white widow selections that are super sweet flowery tropical perfume. Turns the whole floral hat on its head for me. Love how weed can take the worst or most disliked smells one can personally have and make them enjoyable.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> The blues has this gassy/diesel/cookie thing going on. Super loud and incredibly frosty. I'll snap some pics when I trim that one up.


I actually Just started some of those.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> My birthday blues has got some peppery funk coming out of it, hard to describe. Awesome plant to grow.
> View attachment 4523216View attachment 4523217View attachment 4523218


Can you post flowering picture of this near the end. This seems like you recently cut it down so there should be pics thanks.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 4, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looks like a lot of fire is coming out of his birthday cake crosses and the S1’s. Nice job man, those nugs look gorgeous and frosty as hell. How many did you run, and was there a lot of variation between the different pheno’s?


I popped 3 beans and 1 hermed. The other 2 were pretty different. One purple and one green. They are both good but the purple was a faster grower and has more smell.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 4, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Can you post flowering picture of this near the end. This seems like you recently cut it down so there should be pics thanks.


Camera wasnt focusing too well this day. Plant was a beast, first pic is the one plant after i pulled it out of the scrog.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Camera wasnt focusing too well this day. Plant was a beast, first pic is the one plant after i pulled it out of the scrog.View attachment 4523861 View attachment 4523857View attachment 4523858View attachment 4523859View attachment 4523860


Yeah these buds are looking better than the ones you had dried on here.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 5, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Yeah these buds are looking better than the ones you had dried on here.


Good stuff already moved out haha. Harvest was about 2 months ago.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 5, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Very much so. Frosting, cherry strudel and baked goods. Heavily.


Mine are just finishing first week of flower. Can’t wait been looking for this for a while now


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 5, 2020)

Found out yesterday that these are called “Lushers” I notice that there is also one called watercolor frosting and they’re with “cocomero gelatti bx” so is he using a regular gelatti and another called cocomero gelatti ?? Thanks.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 5, 2020)

One cultivar of “Lushers” gushers x gelatti bx1 around day 28-30 of veg


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 5, 2020)

Week 1 of flower is coming to an end. Marmalade #1, Birthday Cake s1, Hella Fruit


----------



## nc208 (Apr 5, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Found out yesterday that these are called “Lushers” I notice that there is also one called watercolor frosting and they’re with “cocomero gelatti bx” so is he using a regular gelatti and another called cocomero gelatti ?? Thanks. View attachment 4524015


So, what are these? 
Are they testers or freebies?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 5, 2020)

Tes


nc208 said:


> So, what are these?
> Are they testers or freebies?


testers


----------



## nc208 (Apr 5, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Testers


Thanks, so there will be a gelatti bx line in the near future...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 5, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Mine are just finishing first week of flower. Can’t wait been looking for this for a while now


Really liking it man. I think you’re gonna be happy. 

Here’s a painting I did recently you might like too.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 5, 2020)

That’s beautiful man!


----------



## nc208 (Apr 5, 2020)

Gushers drop is Live,
I said I wouldn't but I got gushers s1 and the zawtz x gushers.


----------



## topshelfgeez (Apr 5, 2020)

Missed out on the S1's smh. 

Thinkin about the cocomero x gushers


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 5, 2020)

I seen the S1’s while they were still in stock but decided to pass, I got enough seeds as it is. As much as I would love to have them, I need to sort through what I got first. Not to mention I’m sure some other seed banks will have them. GLO has been my go to seed bank for my last couple of purchases due to how good the deals are. I only paid 40$ for the pack of Sugar Rush, and that’s a steal in my opinion. On another note fire in the hole, got 8 Nilla Wafer from one pack germinating, and 9 Terp Town from one pack germinating as well. One of the Terp Town seeds looked a little white, but all the others looked extremely healthy and I love how he throws a couple extra in the pack. Definitely looking forward to these crosses should have a lot of creamy, berry, and gassy terps


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 5, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Gushers drop is Live,
> I said I wouldn't but I got gushers s1 and the zawtz x gushers.


Which site was this?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 5, 2020)

@Officialoracle420 how much did your Terp Towns stretch, if you don’t mind me asking? I’m planning on doing a SOG set up with these due to limited space. I do want to veg them enough so I can at least cut a clone or 2 off each one, in case I find a gorgeous lady that checks all the boxes.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 5, 2020)

Seen these come up on GLO, seems pretty rare.
Biscotti Sundae F1s.


gandlapparel.com


----------



## nc208 (Apr 5, 2020)

topshelfgeez said:


> Missed out on the S1's smh.
> 
> Thinkin about the cocomero x gushers


On IG rado mentioned there will be another drop in a few weeks and his vendors will be getting some. I imagine the Vendors wont have the same freebies or the mothership draw as Radogear will so watch his site.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 5, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Found out yesterday that these are called “Lushers” I notice that there is also one called watercolor frosting and they’re with “cocomero gelatti bx” so is he using a regular gelatti and another called cocomero gelatti ?? Thanks. View attachment 4524015


Yea the cocomero gelatti is cocomero kush(clone only watermelon kush) x gelatti bx1. Im really tempted to get those watercolor frostings, they sold out on drop day and i made my order before he refilled the site


----------



## Socal76 (Apr 5, 2020)

Cannarado Twins - Birthday Cake x Sour Dubble. Day 51. Bought a 6 pack of seeds, received 9 and 8 sprouted. No herms or signs of any male parts thus far. I am really loving these ladies and think I have 10 day's left. 

I grabbed some Gushlatti this morning to run next to my Surfr Seeds PointBreak next round. Enjoy the Twins pictures as I couldn't find any others.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 6, 2020)

Lo


Bobby schmeckle said:


> Really liking it man. I think you’re gonna be happy.
> View attachment 4524211
> Here’s a painting I did recently you might like too.


love it


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 6, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> @Officialoracle420 how much did your Terp Towns stretch, if you don’t mind me asking? I’m planning on doing a SOG set up with these due to limited space. I do want to veg them enough so I can at least cut a clone or 2 off each one, in case I find a gorgeous lady that checks all the boxes.


So I’ve just finished week one of flower. The one remaining Terp Town is in the back left and is on the floor and is much larger than the rest. The ones flowering rite now are all of different ages and after my homie killing all but one of my marmalade and all but one Terp Town and popped more and he killed more ect it’s a long mess of a story but only two survivors. What I’m getting at is I didn’t get to grow her as I would have liked and it’s led to many issues and it’s hard to say how she would have grown under ideal circumstances. She is in a 5 gallon radicle bag and I saw roots coming through a day or two after transplant. She needs a bigger pot. She has at least one major deficiency I think nitrogen. She has to have the perfect amount of water not to much or too little. I thing a bluemat or similar system would help keep this on point and really help with this. She is overall just unhappy most of the time. I’ll keep ya updated on how she is doing but at this point I’m just trying to finish this run and move on without mistakes. If I wasn’t out of medicine weeks ago I may have cloned her and tossed the rest and started over. All part of the fun of growing.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 6, 2020)

That’s a bummer about those Marmalade’s...not one I see many of and was looking forward to see her do ’er thang.


----------



## cannabeast (Apr 6, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Tes
> 
> testers


How do you guys get to test these? I'd love to test out somebody's new DNA in about a 5m squared area..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 6, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> So I’ve just finished week one of flower. The one remaining Terp Town is in the back left and is on the floor and is much larger than the rest. The ones flowering rite now are all of different ages and after my homie killing all but one of my marmalade and all but one Terp Town and popped more and he killed more ect it’s a long mess of a story but only two survivors. What I’m getting at is I didn’t get to grow her as I would have liked and it’s led to many issues and it’s hard to say how she would have grown under ideal circumstances. She is in a 5 gallon radicle bag and I saw roots coming through a day or two after transplant. She needs a bigger pot. She has at least one major deficiency I think nitrogen. She has to have the perfect amount of water not to much or too little. I thing a bluemat or similar system would help keep this on point and really help with this. She is overall just unhappy most of the time. I’ll keep ya updated on how she is doing but at this point I’m just trying to finish this run and move on without mistakes. If I wasn’t out of medicine weeks ago I may have cloned her and tossed the rest and started over. All part of the fun of growing. View attachment 4525028


Damn man sorry to hear that, were you able to get any clones off of her and the Marmalade before you flipped?


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 6, 2020)

Chief Hosa 3
Tk x sour dubb

Drying for 10 days


A week or two before chop


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 6, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> So I’ve just finished week one of flower. The one remaining Terp Town is in the back left and is on the floor and is much larger than the rest. The ones flowering rite now are all of different ages and after my homie killing all but one of my marmalade and all but one Terp Town and popped more and he killed more ect it’s a long mess of a story but only two survivors. What I’m getting at is I didn’t get to grow her as I would have liked and it’s led to many issues and it’s hard to say how she would have grown under ideal circumstances. She is in a 5 gallon radicle bag and I saw roots coming through a day or two after transplant. She needs a bigger pot. She has at least one major deficiency I think nitrogen. She has to have the perfect amount of water not to much or too little. I thing a bluemat or similar system would help keep this on point and really help with this. She is overall just unhappy most of the time. I’ll keep ya updated on how she is doing but at this point I’m just trying to finish this run and move on without mistakes. If I wasn’t out of medicine weeks ago I may have cloned her and tossed the rest and started over. All part of the fun of growing. View attachment 4525028


So how many Marmalade came in the pack 10 or 12 seeds?

How many plants do you now from the total of started plants. 

Are you managing your grow? How is it your buddies fault?


----------



## Socal76 (Apr 7, 2020)

A few more pictures of Twins - Birthday Cake x Sour Dubble.

Day 53.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 7, 2020)

Got some Nila wafers showing some tails or Terp Towns, I had to check real quick because I was on my lunch break. I know for a fact 4 to 5 on one plate are definitely showing some tails, and the other plate looks like a couple are just starting to show some tails as well. Definitely hyped to get these in the dirt. I’ll take a closer look when I get off work here in about 2 1/2 hours. So just got home and checked I got two Nilla Wafers starting to germinate and show their tails, and I got seven Terp Towns going strong and showing some nice white tails. Except for one, I don’t know why but it’s taproot is brown and all the others are a nice clean white color, it might be a part of the shell still stuck to the root. Once it’s dark though I’ll give them a nice look, and see how they’re doing.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 7, 2020)

Worse comes to worse if the Nila wafers don’t start showing their taproots, I’ll just give them a nice 24 hour soak in a cup of water then plant them. The Lemon Chickens that sadly had to get ripped out didn’t germ with the paper towel method, but I soaked them in a cup of water for 24 hours and I believe seven or eight out of 10 ended up still sprouting.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 7, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> That’s a bummer about those Marmalade’s...not one I see many of and was looking forward to see her do ’er thang.


I have 3 cultivars going in flower now brotha


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 7, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn man sorry to hear that, were you able to get any clones off of her and the Marmalade before you flipped?


I cloned the #1 marmalade and that’s it. I’ll reveg them in necessary.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 7, 2020)

Day 8 of flower. Defoliate them, culled one of the hella fruit, and we’re moving rite along. Pic of a #1 marmalade leaf for fun, shot of the remaining ladies, that’s the one Terp Town I have she’s almost as tall as me.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 7, 2020)

Update on the Nila Wafer’s and Terp Town’s, three Nilla Wafer’s are just starting to show their taproot, and all (except possibly one, I didn’t want to expose the roots too long) Terp Town’s are showing their taproots. The one that I thought was brown is actually white and healthy, it just had that color because of how it was popping out of the seed. Anywhere from 4 to 6 of the Terp Town’s should be ready to plant by tomorrow, and all the rest should be ready by the next day. Two or three Nilla Wafer’s should be ready to plant by tomorrow night. If the rest aren’t starting to show their taproots by tomorrow night, I’m just going to give them a 12-24 hour soak in a cup of water and then plant them. I’ll post some pictures once these ladies pop out of the ground and start booming.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 8, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Day 8 of flower. Defoliate them, culled one of the hella fruit, and we’re moving rite along. Pic of a #1 marmalade leaf for fun, shot of the remaining ladies, that’s the one Terp Town I have she’s almost as tall as me. View attachment 4526540View attachment 4526541View attachment 4526542View attachment 4526543


Im sure many disagree but your loosing yield stripping that much,id have done that a few days before. But Good luck bud.so far i have 4 grape mac females and a couple garlic and grapes fingers crossed onthe gms. Hopefully no sacs,they were vegged like 3 months lol no room need my stimulus check so i can get a 4x8. but 1 garlic and grapes looks great fat leave medium stretch good branching. I just wanna get my grape pie bxs under the light outta solos. Keep pluggin mofos great pics. Glad to see more new people in our radomunity.great work everyone ill be posting some daily grape nugs soon. It looks fire as usual. Rado has the midas touch i swear.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ive got 3 cherry pie x cookie crisp f3, 4 biscotti sherbert, and 5 daily biscotti v2 going on day 14 flower. We shall see how much more they are going to stretch.


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 8, 2020)

so my 3 sticky sundaes are almost done, i clipped a few tester nugs and one of them has seeds.... I checked for nanners and balls but not SUPER close. Theres not a ton, one or two per nug. Some are fully formed, others not all the way. My question is, are these seeds any good?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> so my 3 sticky sundaes are almost done, i clipped a few tester nugs and one of them has seeds.... I checked for nanners and balls but not SUPER close. Theres not a ton, one or two per nug. Some are fully formed, others not all the way. My question is, are these seeds any good?


Yeah but will have a high likelihood to herm out again.


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah but will have a high likelihood to herm out again.


ah thats what i meant. Thank you


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 10, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Im sure many disagree but your loosing yield stripping that much,id have done that a few days before. But Good luck bud.so far i have 4 grape mac females and a couple garlic and grapes fingers crossed onthe gms. Hopefully no sacs,they were vegged like 3 months lol no room need my stimulus check so i can get a 4x8. but 1 garlic and grapes looks great fat leave medium stretch good branching. I just wanna get my grape pie bxs under the light outta solos. Keep pluggin mofos great pics. Glad to see more new people in our radomunity.great work everyone ill be posting some daily grape nugs soon. It looks fire as usual. Rado has the midas touch i swear.


Thanks homie. Can we please discuss this from your opinion. I used to strip heavy like this day 1 & 14 of flower but after doing much research I decided to try day 7 & 21 this round. The goal was to let them settle into flower mode before I strip so hard and agin when stretching is kinda complete. Please explain your thoughts on this. Super interested in what you have going.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 10, 2020)

#Marmalade #Birthday Cake s1 #Colada Day 10 of flower


----------



## Heirloom2020 (Apr 10, 2020)

Has anyone received replies from GLO seedbank in email in the last 10 days or sent in money for an order and received it in the past 14 days? My order received by them on the 19th is still processing and I cannot get any answers at all in email. It was cash. I never used them before because of all the warnings online when you google them, but reputable breeders are sending them seeds I could not find anywhere else.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 10, 2020)

Heirloom2020 said:


> Has anyone received replies from GLO seedbank in email in the last 10 days or sent in money for an order and received it in the past 14 days? My order received by them on the 19th is still processing and I cannot get any answers at all in email. It was cash. I never used them before because of all the warnings online when you google them, but reputable breeders are sending them seeds I could not find anywhere else.


I got my invoice right away.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 10, 2020)

Heirloom2020 said:


> Has anyone received replies from GLO seedbank in email in the last 10 days or sent in money for an order and received it in the past 14 days? My order received by them on the 19th is still processing and I cannot get any answers at all in email. It was cash. I never used them before because of all the warnings online when you google them, but reputable breeders are sending them seeds I could not find anywhere else.


I’ve made 3 orders from them in a week, just got my last order today. Two packs of Watercolor Frosting(Gushers x Cocomero Gelatti) and came with 2 freebies of Gelatti bx1 F2 that came with 5 each. I’ve never sent them money, I’ve always paid with a cc and they arrive in about 4-5 days.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 10, 2020)

Haven’t really been feeling well lately so I finally got to planting. Barely had enough energy to get out of bed, but I made sure they were kept nice and moist. Planted 3 Nilla Wafer’s, 2/3 had nice really thick tap roots while the 3rd was just starting to pop it’s tap root out(the rest are going to get a 8-12 hour soak in a cup and then planted). All except 1 or 2 Terp Towns are doing really well, and basically all the ones that have popped have even shed their shells completely. I’m going to have to be extra careful planting those to make sure I don’t break their taproot. Going to get those planted tonight, even though I’m still feeling like shit I don’t want these ladies to go to waist. Hope everyone’s doing alright


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 10, 2020)

The fire had landed. Watermelon Gushers. Just scooped one pack just because. I got MORE DoHo freebies lol. I can’t ever seem to get the ones I want lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 10, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> The fire had landed. Watermelon Gushers. Just scooped one pack just because. I got MORE DoHo freebies lol. I can’t ever seem to get the ones I want lol. View attachment 4529705View attachment 4529706View attachment 4529707


Hell yeah, I wonder how they will compare to the regs. What DoHo freebies are you looking for? I’ve been trying to get the Cherry Pie x DoHo freebies to no avail, but I’m definitely happy I got the Gelatti freebies.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 10, 2020)

Grape MAC


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 10, 2020)

So now everything except two Terp Town’s have been planted, all of the Terp Town’s had sprouted roots except two so I’m gonna give those two an overnight soak and plant them in the morning. The five Nilla Wafers that got an 8+ hour soak got planted as well, to be honest I was really surprised at how well the Terp Town’s germinated. I took this picture after I had planted a couple just to give y’all an idea of how vigorous these seedlings. Four completely busted out of their shell, so I had to be extremely careful with those. I’m going to let them pop under the sun and then acclimate them to my indoor setup, as quick as possible so they don’t go into flower.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 10, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Thanks homie. Can we please discuss this from your opinion. I used to strip heavy like this day 1 & 14 of flower but after doing much research I decided to try day 7 & 21 this round. The goal was to let them settle into flower mode before I strip so hard and agin when stretching is kinda complete. Please explain your thoughts on this. Super interested in what you have going.


From my exp a good trim up to the top big fan leaves before flip is ok cause those big fans will still do work . Then after week 3 or 4 when budlets have gotten close to being fully formed then trim again but always leave 2 to 4 big fans per branch. Stripping will leave my buds small because they cant produce energy. Buds and branches dont photosynthesize. But thats just me. Leaving leaves doesnt get u less bud. If anything more.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So now everything except two Terp Town’s have been planted, all of the Terp Town’s had sprouted roots except two so I’m gonna give those two an overnight soak and plant them in the morning. The five Nilla Wafers that got an 8+ hour soak got planted as well, to be honest I was really surprised at how well the Terp Town’s germinated. I took this picture after I had planted a couple just to give y’all an idea of how vigorous these seedlings. Four completely busted out of their shell, so I had to be extremely careful with those. I’m going to let them pop under the sun and then acclimate them to my indoor setup, as quick as possible so they don’t go into flower.


Good to see you poppin again mang.


----------



## Socal76 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 10, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> The fire had landed. Watermelon Gushers. Just scooped one pack just because. I got MORE DoHo freebies lol. I can’t ever seem to get the ones I want lol. View attachment 4529705View attachment 4529706View attachment 4529707


I wanted those, nice pickup. Maybe ill catch the next drop i want grape pie xgushers


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’ve made 3 orders from them in a week, just got my last order today. Two packs of Watercolor Frosting(Gushers x Cocomero Gelatti) and came with 2 freebies of Gelatti bx1 F2 that came with 5 each. I’ve never sent them money, I’ve always paid with a cc and they arrive in about 4-5 days.





Heirloom2020 said:


> Has anyone received replies from GLO seedbank in email in the last 10 days or sent in money for an order and received it in the past 14 days? My order received by them on the 19th is still processing and I cannot get any answers at all in email. It was cash. I never used them before because of all the warnings online when you google them, but reputable breeders are sending them seeds I could not find anywhere else.


They tryed the ol we never got it with my daily grapes but proceeded to send them dispite recieveing the money after i mentioned those reviews. They left me with a bad vibe. Only use cc at glo.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 10, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Good to see you poppin again mang.


Appreciate it man definitely hyped to get back in the garden again, and see what I can find.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Appreciate it man definitely hyped to get back in the garden again, and see what I can find.


Fire like always still waitin for your driver hunt, id like to try my cocomero f2s after the summer i have high hopes for those and the gelatti bxs.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 10, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> They tryed the ol we never got it with my daily grapes but proceeded to send them dispite recieveing the money after i mentioned those reviews. They left me with a bad vibe. Only use cc at glo.


True that that’s why I only use cc, and one of my buddies works for the bank I use. So if they were to try any fuckery, all I would have to do is call my buddy, get the charge off my card, have the card canceled, and soon as I get there he’ll have a temporary card for me until I get a new one in the mail. They haven’t done anything shady to me yet though, and I’ve always gotten what I’ve paid for within a week at the most.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 10, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Fire like always still waitin for your driver hunt, id like to try my cocomero f2s after the summer i have high hopes for those and the gelatti bxs.


True that, I want to hunt through those and the Grape pie bx’s so bad but not until I’ve got it set up where I feel comfortable digging through all my most prized packs


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah, I wonder how they will compare to the regs. What DoHo freebies are you looking for? I’ve been trying to get the Cherry Pie x DoHo freebies to no avail, but I’m definitely happy I got the Gelatti freebies.


No I mean I keep getting them lol. Many DoHo x Cookie Crisp. Mabye it’s a sign. I was hoping for grape macs or gelatti f2 possibly. Or this Vietnam black cross cpnw was telling me about idk lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 11, 2020)

Has anyone here grown Lemon D

I can’t find any pics or grow reports anywhere

I figured Chem D x Lemon Tree would be a popular cross but i cant find anything


----------



## Socal76 (Apr 11, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’ve made 3 orders from them in a week, just got my last order today. Two packs of Watercolor Frosting(Gushers x Cocomero Gelatti) and came with 2 freebies of Gelatti bx1 F2 that came with 5 each. I’ve never sent them money, I’ve always paid with a cc and they arrive in about 4-5 days.


Surprised they would give you the same strain twice as a freebie...


----------



## nc208 (Apr 11, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Has anyone here grown Lemon D
> 
> I can’t find any pics or grow reports anywhere
> 
> I figured Chem D x Lemon Tree would be a popular cross but i cant find anything


Chem D goes well with anything in my books. If your looking at that deal from GLO. That Peanut Butter Tree looked very tempting too if it's still there.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 11, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> Surprised they would give you the same strain twice as a freebie...


It was part of their promotion, for every pack you bought of the Cocomero line you’d get a pack of the Gelatti bx1 F2 freebies


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 11, 2020)

Heirloom2020 said:


> Has anyone received replies from GLO seedbank in email in the last 10 days or sent in money for an order and received it in the past 14 days? My order received by them on the 19th is still processing and I cannot get any answers at all in email. It was cash. I never used them before because of all the warnings online when you google them, but reputable breeders are sending them seeds I could not find anywhere else.


good luck homie. I had a similar experience a couple months ago, placed an order and never received a confirmation nor a reply to my follow up emails inquiring about my order or their lack of communication. Fuck GLO.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 11, 2020)

Nila wafer #1 & #2 just popped, can’t wait to see what they do. It’s been pretty cloudy out today and not really that warm so I brought them inside for a couple hours until it warmed up outside. Going to bring them back inside for 3 hours right before it gets dark since it’s been such a cloudy day.


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 11, 2020)

Chief hosa 3


----------



## Heirloom2020 (Apr 11, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> good luck homie. I had a similar experience a couple months ago, placed an order and never received a confirmation nor a reply to my follow up emails inquiring about my order or their lack of communication. Fuck GLO.


I feel robbed at this point, but we will see how this plays out. Doesn't look good from reading on this forum.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 11, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> good luck homie. I had a similar experience a couple months ago, placed an order and never received a confirmation nor a reply to my follow up emails inquiring about my order or their lack of communication. Fuck GLO.





Heirloom2020 said:


> I feel robbed at this point, but we will see how this plays out. Doesn't look good from reading on this forum.


Robbed me for 1200~ cash stop fucking ordering from this guy people. He then threatened to rat out the fake name and address.

*Breeders need to quit giving him shit beyond ridiculous.*

All the people giving him credit cards + license GL with the identity theft racket. This guy is a complete scumbag.






Ripped off by Green Line Organics seed bank (GLO).


https://www.rollitup.org/t/green-line-organics-seed-bank.889234/page-46 $800 in cash just wanted to spread the word. Seems they like to target out of state people. I would never post anything like this or hurt anyone's rep or business, but it has been months, they have done nothing to rectify...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 11, 2020)

Heirloom2020 said:


> I feel robbed at this point, but we will see how this plays out. Doesn't look good from reading on this forum.


it seems like theres as many positive stories as bad, plenty of folks here ordered from them and got their stuff. i never actually sent the cash because i wanted a reply to my email and a subtotal after buying enough packs to qualify for a flyer discount. when they went silent i just ordered from rado himself instead


----------



## Railage (Apr 12, 2020)

6 different Cookie Dough Sundae Phenos Day 37 of flower (my first post on here had the wrong day)


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 12, 2020)

Railage said:


> 6 different Cookie Dough Sundae Phenos Day 37 of flower (my first post on here had the wrong day)
> 
> View attachment 4531292
> 
> ...


Damn bro that strain was herm city for me wheres the other nine?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 12, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> No I mean I keep getting them lol. Many DoHo x Cookie Crisp. Mabye it’s a sign. I was hoping for grape macs or gelatti f2 possibly. Or this Vietnam black cross cpnw was telling me about idk lol


I have 4 grape mac fems in the cloner 3 of each. If u really want one id send u one np


----------



## Railage (Apr 12, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Damn bro that strain was herm city for me wheres the other nine?


They all around them, they just didn’t look as good and I didn’t really want to upload 15 pics.

I’m not herming out yet, I have a few peanut Butter Breaths next to these that got some lower nuts (just 1 pheno) and I plucked them.

I’m pretty vigilant about checking for cocks and nuts all throughout flower on everything. 

I’ll def let y’all know if they herm out


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 12, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I have 4 grape mac fems in the cloner 3 of each. If u really want one id send u one np


I would love that


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 12, 2020)

So all my seedlings except 2 Terp Town’s got destroyed by a family of fucking doves this morning. The two Nilla Wafers that sprouted... gone, and every seed that was about to pop up gone. The only survivor’s I got are the two Terp Town’s I kept in the tent under the light all night due to the coco being too moist, and thank god I did that. Thankfully those have popped and are staying inside, I’d have roasted dove for dinner tonight but I live in a bird sanctuary. I’m glad I still got a pack of both still in the vault, or I’d be straight raging.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 12, 2020)

The two lone survivors, Terp Town #1 and #2, these are staying inside.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So all my seedlings except 2 Terp Town’s got destroyed by a family of fucking doves this morning. The two Nilla Wafers that sprouted... gone, and every seed that was about to pop up gone. The only survivor’s I got are the two Terp Town’s I kept in the tent under the light all night due to the coco being too moist, and thank god I did that. Thankfully those have popped and are staying inside, I’d have roasted dove for dinner tonight but I live in a bird sanctuary. I’m glad I still got a pack of both still in the vault, or I’d be straight raging.


Bitds can be little assholes, lol. The destroyed my strawberries one year. They wouldn't even wait till they were ripe.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bitds can be little assholes, lol. The destroyed my strawberries one year. They wouldn't even wait till they were ripe.


True that, I should’ve known better because this isn’t the first time. Two years ago I had blueberries growing in the same spot, and then last year I had cherry tomatoes growing right there as well. Like you said the bastards would eat everything before they were even ripe, that’s why I’m growing Roses this year there instead. I did get a decent amount of cherry tomatoes even though they were eating most of them, but I didn’t get a single blueberry. Live and learn, I’m just thankful I got two Terp Town’s still thriving.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, I should’ve known better because this isn’t the first time. Two years ago I had blueberries growing in the same spot, and then last year I had cherry tomatoes growing right there as well. Like you said the bastards would eat everything before they were even ripe, that’s why I’m growing Roses this year there instead. I did get a decent amount of cherry tomatoes even though they were eating most of them, but I didn’t get a single blueberry. Live and learn, I’m just thankful I got two Terp Town’s still thriving.


Praying for better days for ya homie


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 13, 2020)

Two colada and well a packed flower tent rite now. I moved suspected tester males of lushers , 1 concord crush fem into flower tent to sex and make room. Also a pic of this crazy weird apricot danish not by rado. Also my first two autos also not rado.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So all my seedlings except 2 Terp Town’s got destroyed by a family of fucking doves this morning. The two Nilla Wafers that sprouted... gone, and every seed that was about to pop up gone. The only survivor’s I got are the two Terp Town’s I kept in the tent under the light all night due to the coco being too moist, and thank god I did that. Thankfully those have popped and are staying inside, I’d have roasted dove for dinner tonight but I live in a bird sanctuary. I’m glad I still got a pack of both still in the vault, or I’d be straight raging.


Lmfao u can spare em wit your collection


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, I should’ve known better because this isn’t the first time. Two years ago I had blueberries growing in the same spot, and then last year I had cherry tomatoes growing right there as well. Like you said the bastards would eat everything before they were even ripe, that’s why I’m growing Roses this year there instead. I did get a decent amount of cherry tomatoes even though they were eating most of them, but I didn’t get a single blueberry. Live and learn, I’m just thankful I got two Terp Town’s still thriving.


U need nets for blueberries i think.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 13, 2020)

Fresh Biscotti, 1 of 3 phenos. The shortest most Indica looking, big fat wide fans. Very candy like terp profile, cant describe but it's super sweet, doesnt even smell like weed. You wouldn't need a carbon filter for this strain it smells so damn good.
Day 37 of 12/12


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 13, 2020)

Anyone have or have access to Grapehead. ?????????


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 13, 2020)

Rado posted the list of Gusher fem crosses he did on his instagram story and its over 50 crosses


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 13, 2020)

Damn talk about flooding the market! Lol


----------



## Haricot Vert (Apr 13, 2020)

I am an uninitiated Cannarado admirer. I thought I would splurge for 420 and pick up some new gear. (I mean, I have AK47 flowering right now for crying out loud). Maybe its time for something new.
I did my due diligence and scoured this colossal thread for the answers but need to ask:
I'm looking closely at Grape Drop as one of my selections. I can find the make-up of Grape Pie, but cannot find any info about Cherry Drop. Is it some of Cannarado's former gear or is it from another breeder, passed cut etc?
Thanks for any helpful clarity!
HV
ps, which 'rado IG account do you suggest I follow?


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 14, 2020)

Room full of balls. Awesome. I think im moving on from rado. I expected the cherry pie cross to be hermi prone, but found intersex traits on all 3 strains tonight


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 14, 2020)

What strains? That’s a bummer


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 14, 2020)

Haricot Vert said:


> I am an uninitiated Cannarado admirer. I thought I would splurge for 420 and pick up some new gear. (I mean, I have AK47 flowering right now for crying out loud). Maybe its time for something new.
> I did my due diligence and scoured this colossal thread for the answers but need to ask:
> I'm looking closely at Grape Drop as one of my selections. I can find the make-up of Grape Pie, but cannot find any info about Cherry Drop. Is it some of Cannarado's former gear or is it from another breeder, passed cut etc?
> Thanks for any helpful clarity!
> ...


Cherry ak x Cali OG lowlife seeds ??


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 14, 2020)

I see star dawg/ private reserve x gushers testers but they aren’t on the list he shared on Instagram. Bummer... I grabbed a pack of the wonder melons from Glo. Sounded tasty and hopefully get some real hybrid vigor out of the cross when I eventually pop em.


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 14, 2020)

Haricot Vert said:


> I am an uninitiated Cannarado admirer. I thought I would splurge for 420 and pick up some new gear. (I mean, I have AK47 flowering right now for crying out loud). Maybe its time for something new.
> I did my due diligence and scoured this colossal thread for the answers but need to ask:
> I'm looking closely at Grape Drop as one of my selections. I can find the make-up of Grape Pie, but cannot find any info about Cherry Drop. Is it some of Cannarado's former gear or is it from another breeder, passed cut etc?
> Thanks for any helpful clarity!
> ...


I found this while looking through some older piston insta gram. It looks like it could be cannarado creation even though there seems to be another cherry drop out there. This was posted by space age Bruce who it definitely a known guy and legit.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 14, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> U need nets for blueberries i think.


Yeah I found out the hard way, I figured since it was just two or three of them that I would still get a decent amount of blueberries. I was dead wrong, I didn’t get a single damn one.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 14, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What strains? That’s a bummer


Cherry pie x cookie crisp f3. Biscotti sherbert. And Daily biscotti v2. Its crazy because its 1 plant from each strain and the other plants look fine. Plants were in the center of the room so idk what could have caused it other than just genetic.


----------



## Heirloom2020 (Apr 14, 2020)

I received an apology and a tracking number today from GLO. Will be very happy to get my rado gear at last. I got some cool sherbert crosses couldn't find anywhere else.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 14, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> I found this while looking through some older piston insta gram. It looks like it could be cannarado creation even though there seems to be another cherry drop out there. This was posted by space age Bruce who it definitely a known guy and legit.
> View attachment 4533551


Yeah that’s rado cherry drop thanks. I’m sure there are many “cherry drop” out there by different breeders. Appreciate you finding this.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 14, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Cherry pie x cookie crisp f3. Biscotti sherbert. And Daily biscotti v2. Its crazy because its 1 plant from each strain and the other plants look fine. Plants were in the center of the room so idk what could have caused it other than just genetic.


Damn


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 14, 2020)

Well at least one Colada survives. (banana punch x grape pie) Added one of these Govee temp/hum sensors into the flower tent and a pic of the flower tent. Turned the lights up a bit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Room full of balls. Awesome. I think im moving on from rado. I expected the cherry pie cross to be hermi prone, but found intersex traits on all 3 strains tonight
> View attachment 4533234View attachment 4533235View attachment 4533236View attachment 4533237


I got hermie in roasted garlic margy given to me from Rado because the East cakes were cross contaminated.

After that and seeing Rado drop a 1,000 crosses since fall last year it's a hard pass on seed packs from him. Proven cuts yes but I never send out untested gear so a millionaire seed seller sure as hell shouldn't be either. 

But that's none of my business as old Kermie would say.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got hermie in roasted garlic margy given to me from Rado because the East cakes were cross contaminated.
> 
> After that and seeing Rado drop a 1,000 crosses since fall last year it's a hard pass on seed packs from him. Proven cuts yes but I never send out untested gear so a millionaire seed seller sure as hell shouldn't be either.
> 
> But that's none of my business as old Kermie would say.


Yea thats how ive been feeling. Ive skipped on his last few drops, but he claimed to have years into the biscotti. Not saying he doesnt have fire, but this brings me down to 25% of the seeds i started were viable females. I always have good germ rates and vigorous plants but thats crazy to me. Ive got a thug pug collection ive been building that i might put into the lineup.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 14, 2020)

I know the 54 seeds ive got of cannarado going now are def not getting a long veg. Gonna clone and flip most likely. Ive had random hermis here and there from rado but seems as its getting worse for me


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 14, 2020)

I’ve popped two packs from rado, dubble sundae and topanga lemon. Out of the dubb sundae I got some variation in phenos and some that were pretty leafy and one threw some bananas at the end of flower.but I wound up with one cut that is hella sour candy dick in the dirt weed. Lime green with dark red hairs few and far between. Can’t smoke it during the day... out of the 7 topanga lemon I got 3 really nice plants and only one that was kinda sucky. Have to sort thru the 3 to figure out a keeper. All good all day highs. Impressed so far. Between what I bough and freebies I have like a dozen packs of Cannarado. Looking forward to popping most all of em!


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 15, 2020)

Heirloom2020 said:


> Has anyone received replies from GLO seedbank in email in the last 10 days or sent in money for an order and received it in the past 14 days? My order received by them on the 19th is still processing and I cannot get any answers at all in email. It was cash. I never used them before because of all the warnings online when you google them, but reputable breeders are sending them seeds I could not find anywhere else.


I've made a few orders. Used credit card. Was quick and fast service.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 15, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got hermie in roasted garlic margy given to me from Rado because the East cakes were cross contaminated.
> 
> After that and seeing Rado drop a 1,000 crosses since fall last year it's a hard pass on seed packs from him. Proven cuts yes but I never send out untested gear so a millionaire seed seller sure as hell shouldn't be either.
> 
> But that's none of my business as old Kermie would say.


Yeah I don't know what's going on with him, how he's managing to drop so many lines so quickly.
I never saw any tester photos or much on the grape mac drop so I hope hes not putting out untested gear at 100$ a pop.

One of my fresh biscotti had a few balls pop up in the beginning of flower on lower parts, the other 2 didnt have any. I was able to pluck them and none have come back. The one that did herm is obviously the most intense Terps on it.

Biscotti Chunks I only had 1 pheno but same thing. Some balls that showed up on lowers that I was able to pick off and not come back.
Hopefully none of these come up on a 2nd run with them.

Now having said that these are alot of cookie and other inbred lines that I now expect to see these traits.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 15, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Yeah I don't know what's going on with him, how he's managing to drop so many lines so quickly.
> I never saw any tester photos or much on the grape mac drop so I hope hes not putting out untested gear at 100$ a pop.
> 
> One of my fresh biscotti had a few balls pop up in the beginning of flower on lower parts, the other 2 didnt have any. I was able to pluck them and none have come back. The one that did herm is obviously the most intense Terps on it.
> ...


My plants are too big to be going through and inspecting for balls all the time. Idk how you all can pick them and hope you got them all.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 15, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> My plants are too big to be going through and inspecting for balls all the time. Idk how you all can pick them and hope you got them all.
> View attachment 4534778View attachment 4534779


Nice plants. 
Nah I'll never let them get that big on a first run. I pop either half a pack or a full pack at a time and run them in 1 gallons. Find out what's boys and girls and rough finishing times and nute strength. Cookie strains for some reason I'll get the odd herm on lowers and usually my 2nd run I dont get any issues. If it shows up again then out she goes.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 15, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nice plants.
> Nah I'll never let them get that big on a first run. I pop either half a pack or a full pack at a time and run them in 1 gallons. Find out what's boys and girls and rough finishing times and nute strength. Cookie strains for some reason I'll get the odd herm on lowers and usually my 2nd run I dont get any issues. If it shows up again then out she goes.


Yea i know thats the way i should be doing things, thats what im doing next round. I always keep an eye out and dont mind losing a few, but my room is half empty now  ive got all the clones from whats flowering rn, and im gonna uppot them and throw them in flower in a week or 2. Gonna have a split harvest this time i guess


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 15, 2020)

Everyone is putting out untested gear lol. You think they test f1s? Everyone is just hype pollen chucking. No one goes past bx1 or f2. It is what it is.


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 15, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Everyone is putting out untested gear lol. You think they test f1s? Everyone is just hype pollen chucking. No one goes past bx1 or f2. It is what it is.


Wrong


----------



## nc208 (Apr 16, 2020)

These came in about 2 weeks. Super fast shipping to Canada.
Anybody know what butterscotch is?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 16, 2020)

Lushers (gushers x gelatti bx1) male had to go.


----------



## bubbahaze (Apr 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Yeah I don't know what's going on with him, how he's managing to drop so many lines so quickly.
> I never saw any tester photos or much on the grape mac drop so I hope hes not putting out untested gear at 100$ a pop.
> 
> One of my fresh biscotti had a few balls pop up in the beginning of flower on lower parts, the other 2 didnt have any. I was able to pluck them and none have come back. The one that did herm is obviously the most intense Terps on it.
> ...


Lol bcuz testers take the seeds and run off


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 17, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> Everyone is putting out untested gear lol. You think they test f1s? Everyone is just hype pollen chucking. No one goes past bx1 or f2. It is what it is.


You grow world strongest seeds as your goto breeder. You have made a fool of yourself beyond belief and no nothing about growing.


Cannarado Testers 


Obs asking for testers.

The facts are you don't know much about cannabis or the stable breeders. 



What's that you say about not taking things past F1


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 17, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> LMAO WHEN DID OBS BECOME A STABLE BREEDER???? Can anyone say orange cookies.


You are Slower than the person I am replying too. You have some type of weird Fetish to reply to all my post. Go play with your ..... 

As you all can see my simple post was about breeders testing. You see both asking currently for testers/testing to be done. 

You're beyond slow.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 17, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> I’m slow but you’re the one that can’t read and it’s taken you over 20 years to get the concept of growing. Right. Obs should've tested them hermie ass orange cookies. You should get some testers so you can kill at the top of the plant and have the bottom looking shitty. LMAOOOOOOOO


You're right about the bottoms




Actually you're wrong about the bottoms. You looking real crazy on all these threads man.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 17, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Well at least one Colada survives. (banana punch x grape pie) Added one of these Govee temp/hum sensors into the flower tent and a pic of the flower tent. Turned the lights up a bit. View attachment 4533945View attachment 4533946View attachment 4533947


Glad one of your Colada’s survived man, definitely hyped to see what you can do with her. I wonder if she’ll be a nice blend of both parents, or if she’ll lean more to the GP since Grapestomper’s terps tend to dominate in most crosses.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 17, 2020)

Regular programing

Birthday Blues 

These seedlings are doing well, I have some koppert sprinkled into the soil until they can be hung up on the branches.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 17, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Lmfao u can spare em wit your collection


True but still if a birds going to eat the seeds I bought, that bird better be fucking exotic as fuck. Not some boring ass turtle doves


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> These came in about 2 weeks. Super fast shipping to Canada.
> Anybody know what butterscotch is?
> View attachment 4535907


I thought I read somewhere that it's vanilla kush x instant karma (sour d x bubba). Not positive on that though.

Anyone know what ZawtZ is? I have a pack of that 5 and dime


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 17, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True but still if a birds going to eat the seeds I bought, that bird better be fucking exotic as fuck. Not some boring ass turtle doves


I had a mouse eat a bunch of out door seeds once right as they came out of the soil. So pissed.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 17, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I had a mouse eat a bunch of out door seeds once right as they came out of the soil. So pissed.


Any particular recipe?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 17, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I thought I read somewhere that it's vanilla kush x instant karma (sour d x bubba). Not positive on that though.
> 
> Anyone know what ZawtZ is? I have a pack of that 5 and dime


King Louie x Gelatti bx I believe


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 17, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Any particular recipe?


For the soil? It was just promix. They bit the fresh helmet off the seeds and left the little stalk. Fuckers!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 17, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> King Louie x Gelatti bx I believe


I think that one is actually "gascotti". Could be wrong, though. So many crosses... Hard to keep up


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 17, 2020)

Zkittlez crossed with gascotti it looks like


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Zkittlez crossed with gascotti it looks likeView attachment 4537159


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 18, 2020)

Looking for Grapehead


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 18, 2020)

@Vato_504 
Show your grow.

Show it with your name in it... 


I just shot a cluster of plants. Every thread you argue with everyone But Have S#/t to show.


----------



## Socal76 (Apr 18, 2020)

This is Twins - Birthday Cake x Sour Dubble 

Happy with harvest, cleaning out the room for next run.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 18, 2020)

Nice hows it smell


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 18, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> It is what it is with this tragedy to the earth @Vato_504 is Fellas. He stays arguing with everyone and never has any plants or quality buds to show. What am I missin here doesn't add up. Such a forum warriror and can't show a plant say like this for example
> 
> View attachment 4537951View attachment 4537953
> 
> ...


Guess hes just a poser


----------



## Socal76 (Apr 18, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Nice hows it smell


I would say sweet grapefruit. Very nice smell


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 21, 2020)

Happy 4/20 everyone. These arrived and made mine even better.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 21, 2020)

Nilla wafer I’m playing around with trying to mainline. Half broke a limb last night. Kinda propped it up where it needed to be and hoping it hangs on and grows a knuckle. We’ll see...


----------



## Railage (Apr 21, 2020)

Cookie Dough Sundae Day 49, 2/15 phenos did get some lower nuts though.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 21, 2020)

So does cannarado hermie frequently or what?


----------



## DynamiteBob (Apr 21, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> So does cannarado hermie frequently or what?


2 of the strains I ran (Cannaradosi and Triple Whammy) threw straight males BOTH times I tried them... why I tried them twice, I don’t know. Huge bummer because I only grow a couple at a time so I’ve been completely out of flower since the beginning of the year because of this. They sent me a pack of Special Occasion to make up for it but I’m afraid to try them.


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 21, 2020)

I believe he admitted to having g pollen contamination during his tk91 project. My friends got refunded with a bunch of packs for cannaradosi and the wedding cake cross.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 21, 2020)

I’ve never had herm from cannarado with fems or regs and 9/10 different strains. Knock on wood.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 21, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I’ve never had herm from cannarado with fems or regs and 9/10 different strains. Knock on wood.


its hard to believe.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 21, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> its hard to believe.


Yeah I hear ya but it’s my experience. Not like I’ve grow a whole lot or anything.


----------



## topshelfgeez (Apr 22, 2020)

No herms over here

12 plants, 5 different strains


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 22, 2020)

Well here’s to hoping a nilla wafer doesn’t herm. Hope it’s killaaaa


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 23, 2020)

A couple Apple Sundae in week 8...
I had two others that finished really fast and have a good pine with a little citrus flavor. Nothing apple or sour apple tho. Maybe these will...


----------



## Socal76 (Apr 23, 2020)

Twins - Birthday Cake x Sour Dubble

Plants have been hanging for a week and I am putting them in jars now. They already smell awesome and they will only get better. The buds are hard and dense and some have a purple hue in the light.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 23, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> Twins - Birthday Cake x Sour Dubble
> 
> Plants have been hanging for a week and I am putting them in jars now. They already smell awesome and they will only get better. The buds are hard and dense and some have a purple hue in the light.


Beautiful


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 23, 2020)

Colada, Concord Crush, Lushers all different time in veg.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 24, 2020)

Took down the dubble sundae labelled #4 and #7. The two pics of are of #4 which had really minimal stretch in flower. You can see #7 in the background in the tent shot, it stretched maybe 1.5x. The dried pic is from plant #1 which is the one I’ll be keeping around for now. Sorry for the lazy photography


----------



## StayHungry (Apr 24, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> A couple Apple Sundae in week 8...
> I had two others that finished really fast and have a good pine with a little citrus flavor. Nothing apple or sour apple tho. Maybe these will...View attachment 4542979View attachment 4542982View attachment 4542984View attachment 4542985


Very nice this inspires me! Just popped 4 of these. Anything you recommend?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 24, 2020)

StayHungry said:


> Very nice this inspires me! Just popped 4 of these. Anything you recommend?


Watch for balls, dont feed heavy


----------



## StayHungry (Apr 25, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Watch for balls, dont feed heavy


 Ok thank you for the heads up


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 25, 2020)

Tent full of fire. That’s making in the pic almost half way through flower. Also I just made a trade for these purple punch x DoHo freebies and very stoked to have them.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 25, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Tent full of fire. That’s making in the pic almost half way through flower. Also I just made a trade for these purple punch x DoHo freebies and very stoked to have them. View attachment 4544854View attachment 4544855View attachment 4544856


Looks dope, If you can find Freshwater Taffy anything, get it. I know your after the unusual stuff and my pehnos are starting to finish up. All I can confirm is that Tuna_room was right in that this is the best smelling weed ever.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 25, 2020)

StayHungry said:


> Very nice this inspires me! Just popped 4 of these. Anything you recommend?


Mine have been real easy to grow. I topped mine and I think they liked that. Just by looks so far, it seems like the phenos that take longer to flower are gonna be the better ones. These other ones’s 2 sisters flowered super fast, like 7 weeks. These look like they’re going until 9 or 10 weeks to me. I’ll post more about them and give you an idea of what to expect. I don’t feed heavy already, and these plants do fine. No hermies. Mine clone pretty well too. These are from reg seeds btw. Happy growing! Sending good vibes to your little seeds hoping they pop and grow healthy!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 25, 2020)

Nilla wafer I’m playing around with. This will eventually be a mainline I hope. I’m at the point where you let the two (but I got three...) tops grow out and strap me down etc. why it looks a little funky now. Will look better soon.


smells very Good. I could say vanilla but I’ll be a litttle more descriptive and say I’m really smelling sweet spring honeysuckle smells


----------



## zincreborn (Apr 27, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Here's the replacements. I'm so limited on space it's hard to decide if I should give any of them a go. I'm down to trade if anyone has some classic shit like Northern Lights or some home made chucks...
> View attachment 4479637


I got NL#5 seeds, I am down to trade for the Grape Pie cross.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 27, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Looks dope, If you can find Freshwater Taffy anything, get it. I know your after the unusual stuff and my pehnos are starting to finish up. All I can confirm is that Tuna_room was right in that this is the best smelling weed ever.


But why is the best smelling? I just dropped a shit load of money on canna gear, but I do not have this one and have heard this expressed a few times. We need more.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2020)

zincreborn said:


> I got NL#5 seeds, I am down to trade for the Grape Pie cross.


Wanna do any NL 5 for nilla wafer?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Concord Crush, Birthday Cake s1, Terp Town, 3 marmalade


----------



## Florere (Apr 28, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> So does cannarado hermie frequently or what?


for me yes


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 28, 2020)

Florere said:


> for me yes


Are they cherry pie oriented strains?


----------



## zincreborn (Apr 28, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Wanna do any NL 5 for nilla wafer?


I'm down.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 29, 2020)

Pulled a garlic and grapes today with a handfull of open sacs. Checked the other ones and the grape macs they look ok still so 1 herm from the gm f2 and 1 g an g so far.... Luckily it wasnt the good ones


----------



## nc208 (Apr 29, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Pulled a garlic and grapes today with a handfull of open sacs. Checked the other ones and the grape macs they look ok still so 1 herm from the gm f2 and 1 g an g so far.... Luckily it wasnt the good ones


outta curiosity had you done anything to them in flower? defol or anything?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 29, 2020)

Grape Sundae
A couple of these were a little mutated but the one I choose to keep and run again was worth wading thru the weirdos. It has a deep vanilla grape candy funk and the extracts were very nice.

This one's getting a second run


and heres my funky little mutant. We smoked this whole plant in one sitting (about 3 doobies)





Pic taken thru the plexi glass on the vac oven. Not a great pic but thought I'd post it anyhow


After 6 packs, still no hermies on my end either.

Edited to resize, hopefully works


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 30, 2020)

Flower tent. I wish we could upload videos here.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 30, 2020)

Anyone can help me with some cuts please message me. Thanks.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> outta curiosity had you done anything to them in flower? defol or anything?


No but with the chem d and grape pie and cookies, theres bound to be sacs imo


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Grape Sundae
> A couple of these were a little mutated but the one I choose to keep and run again was worth wading thru the weirdos. It has a deep vanilla grape candy funk and the extracts were very nice.
> 
> This one's getting a second run
> ...


After 1 pack i had 3 or 4 but i get them in almost every pack just my luck maybe... I dont care anymore i have my keepers i just like to hunt and rados stuff usually yeilds good and always looks top notch. Not to mention i have 20 packs to sift, i aint getting anymore period so with canna ill stay.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Apr 30, 2020)

Whats up!

Anyone ran Orange Sundae before? looking to pickup a pack. 

What packs from the Sundae line perform well?


----------



## Florere (Apr 30, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Are they cherry pie oriented strains?


sundae driver regular.
Nila wafer and the gelato sundae.


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> outta curiosity had you done anything to them in flower? defol or anything?


Are you saying that defoliation causes hermies?


----------



## nc208 (Apr 30, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Are you saying that defoliation causes hermies?


no, why would you say something stupid like that?


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> no, why would you say something stupid like that?


Because you asked if he defoliated when he said he had hermies.......


----------



## ianc4990 (Apr 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> no, why would you say something stupid like that?


Im just tired of people saying leaf stripping causes them to herm. Im a firm believer that no amount of stress will cause them to herm. If that were the case, revegged plants would all throw balls. People drive me nuts saying its "better" to leave plants alone


----------



## nc208 (Apr 30, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Im just tired of people saying leaf stripping causes them to herm. Im a firm believer that no amount of stress will cause them to herm. If that were the case, revegged plants would all throw balls. People drive me nuts saying its "better" to leave plants alone


Clearly you've run into more than one person who believes some plants can be sensitive to work being done in flower. You have your opinion and that's cool, but maybe your the one whose wrong if you keep running into others who see different than you.

I've had some reveg plants throw balls and others not. I'm not saying any generalized blanket statements, just that each plant can be different.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 30, 2020)

Got one single scoop going just to try it out. Lost my real gelato 33 clone so hope ill find something similar


----------



## nc208 (Apr 30, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> But why is the best smelling? I just dropped a shit load of money on canna gear, but I do not have this one and have heard this expressed a few times. We need more.


Sorry late to replying to this. It's a mix of Grape runts candys with alot of Gas added to it is my best description now.
Here's a quick shot of the purple one now that the fade is starting to kick in. Day 56


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Sorry late to replying to this. It's a mix of Grape runts candys with alot of Gas added to it is my best description now.
> Here's a quick shot of the purple one now that the fade is starting to kick in. Day 56
> View attachment 4550826


Awesome looks fantastic too.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 30, 2020)

I found 2 seeds in a topanga lemon nug. I’m assuming it was from the one sundae driver leaning dubble sundae that threw some bananas. I soaked them and one is above soil, one was kinda runty looking but it’s still in the towel. I’ll probably do an update on chuckers paradise when it gets bigger. Could be hermtastic, curious to see what happens either way.


----------



## Railage (Apr 30, 2020)

Cookie Dough Sundae about two more weeks


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 1, 2020)

Goin thru the garlic and grapes chem d x gelatti x grape macs yesterday and found 1 ball/sac on each of 4 left. I removed them and will let them go. Anyone grown chem d , is this normal its not like i found 4 to 5 just one. Grape macs were good 3 of 3


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 1, 2020)

Chem D usually doesn't give balls, it is nanners in outcrosses. I'd be blaming the mac if anything. Search around see if people get herms with it as clone and in crosses.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 1, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Chem D usually doesn't give balls, it is nanners in outcrosses. I'd be blaming the mac if anything. Search around see if people get herms with it as clone and in crosses.


Im blaming the d brother my gms where straight were as all these had a ball. Could b the gelatti. Who can say. Y iasked for the chem d info. Will check the top dog thread. But if anyone knows lmk. Im not scared of a ball but if more show up they def wont get a 2nd run


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 1, 2020)

I've got a lot of gellati stuff to run so in future if I remember I will chime in. I just know all the Chem D stuff I run (couple hundred seeds worth) it was like Sour D and you get nanners 2 out of 15 females and not great with light leaks. Thanks for info on the GMs.


----------



## Gemtree (May 1, 2020)

Got a pack of sundae strudel and sasha anyone growing these?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 2, 2020)

Lemonlatti lemon dough x gelatti bx1) ((I had it mislabeled)) day 56 of a torture testing veg in to include 91f heat a few times, lights went out a few times ect. The other one looks like shit since she has out grown her 1 gallon pot( waiting for more larger pots to get here) on that 6string 17/7 light schedule as well. No balls of any sorts nor any to this day with any Cannarado strains I’ve grown. Crazy.


----------



## Omkarananda (May 2, 2020)

Apple Sundaes are getting chopped tomorrow!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 2, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Apple Sundaes are getting chopped tomorrow! View attachment 4552840View attachment 4552841View attachment 4552842


Damn hell yeah. What’s the terps like as of now ?? Any herms balls or the like at all ??


----------



## Omkarananda (May 2, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Damn hell yeah. What’s the terps like as of now ?? Any herms balls or the like at all ??


I had 5/5 seeds pop with 4 females. They were easy to grow with no issues. Two finished really fast and have a pine/ citrus flavor. It’s smooth smoke and it’s a nice balanced high. The two that are about to get chopped have more of a sour fruit smell and they’re a lot frostier. These are the regular seeds. I’ll post about how they smoke when they’re ready.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2020)

I'm still sitting on the rootbeer x apple juice. Hopefully get to the sooner than later.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 3, 2020)

Hope everyone is doing well. Here is some Marmalade and a slow to flower set of birthday cake s1


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 3, 2020)

Looking for garanimals, Grapehead.


----------



## numberfour (May 3, 2020)

Itching to break into these packs


----------



## Omkarananda (May 3, 2020)

Chopped 2 Apple Sundaes today. The scissor hash tasted sour and fruity...delicious!! I have a couple rooted clone of one already and will reveg the other just in case I want to keep it. Mine have been really easy to grow, no herms, etc.

Rootbeer x Apple Juice sounds like a funky cross! @thenotsoesoteric

Good growing everyone!


----------



## JewelRunner (May 3, 2020)

Topanga lemon #7. It’s not my favorite, kind of generic kushy flavor compared to some of the other phenos. It looks great dried but didn’t stand out... But the structure is looking nice early flower this go around so I’ll back it up just in case. Growing in recycled organic soil in 7 gallon cloth pot. I just took out the ball from the old plant amended with organic ferts, compost, and bokashi let it sit for a month and watered with compost tea a few times. Seems to be doing pretty alright. I’m going to start messing around with coco a little soon too.

some dubble sundae and topanga cuts


----------



## BugattiOH (May 4, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Took down the dubble sundae labelled #4 and #7. The two pics of are of #4 which had really minimal stretch in flower. You can see #7 in the background in the tent shot, it stretched maybe 1.5x. The dried pic is from plant #1 which is the one I’ll be keeping around for now. Sorry for the lazy photographyView attachment 4543857View attachment 4543858View attachment 4543859


Any terps? Got packs of these


----------



## BugattiOH (May 4, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> Twins - Birthday Cake x Sour Dubble
> 
> Plants have been hanging for a week and I am putting them in jars now. They already smell awesome and they will only get better. The buds are hard and dense and some have a purple hue in the light.


Do you have any pre chop pix?


----------



## Socal76 (May 4, 2020)

BugattiOH said:


> Do you have any pre chop pix?


Here is the entire journal...









NYGC Misfit: Cannarado Twins - SOG


Cannabis Grow Journal: , Other Hydro, LED-720, Grown From Photo Period, , This is the first time I have attempted a journal and this is also the first time that I will be doing a run with this equipment/environment. While I ...




www.cocoforcannabis.com


----------



## BugattiOH (May 4, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> Here is the entire journal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!! Awesome harvest! Thx for sharing!


----------



## BugattiOH (May 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> These came in about 2 weeks. Super fast shipping to Canada.
> Anybody know what butterscotch is?
> View attachment 4535907


I want to say that butterscotch came from Bodhi


----------



## Brian2505 (May 4, 2020)

So just curious never used Cannarado out of these which two are a must? Thanks


----------



## nc208 (May 4, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> So just curious never used Cannarado out of these which two are a must? Thanks


Honestly that Blue Grapes would be #1 on my list, followed water color frosting.


----------



## Socal76 (May 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Honestly that Blue Grapes would be #1 on my list, followed water color frosting.


I am interested in the Grape Pie x Mac if you want to trade for something. I had a few seeds in past but they were male....


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 4, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> So just curious never used Cannarado out of these which two are a must? Thanks


Id go with the daily cheat, my daily special/grape were really good and prolly the gelatti or wcf grape macs have low yeild on my 3. deodough has a good sweet aroma and chunky hard buds no complaints there either.


----------



## nc208 (May 4, 2020)

is anyone getting through on this limited drop?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 4, 2020)

Terrible lights off washed out pic, but I spent some time sorting today and found this one of Roasted Garlic Margy. Thought I'd share it.


I kinda regret not keeping this around for just a little longer. It had a very unique terp profile but it took nearly 11 wks to finish and I already have some longer flowering keepers. 
Oh well, cant keep em all.


----------



## nc208 (May 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> is anyone getting through on this limited drop?


I got that Runtz BX1, hope to find some fire in there. After what I found in the freshwater Taffy i pumped to see his new.


----------



## Balockaye (May 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I got that Runtz BX1, hope to find some fire in there. After what I found in the freshwater Taffy i pumped to see his new.


Glad you were able to get some. I ordered some also. Went back to to the site and they look like they are already gone.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 4, 2020)

I also got the Runtz bx1


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 4, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Id go with the daily cheat, my daily special/grape were really good and prolly the gelatti or wcf grape macs have low yeild on my 3. deodough has a good sweet aroma and chunky hard buds no complaints there either.


I agree I stocked up on so much daily cheat not funny.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 4, 2020)

BugattiOH said:


> Any terps? Got packs of these


Yeah, I found one I’m keeping around that leans heavy towards the sour dubble. A lot of the phenos were squat and leafy but there were a few that had okay stretch. there was one that probably doubled in height in flower, and the dub leaner probably stretched 50%. One was really purple and tasted like sweet cereal so I’m imagining it was pretty sundae driver/fpog dominant. That one threw a few nanners. I found 3 seeds so far randomly in a couple different topanga lemon plants and I’m assuming that’s the plant that caused it.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 5, 2020)

Lushers ( Gushers x Gelatti bx1) in testing. First 3 pics are in flower, next 2 in veg. More to come...


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 5, 2020)

nc208 said:


> is anyone getting through on this limited drop?


What drop? Rado dropped runtz bx? Any way i got dough to spend but they will need to be very special for me to buy more. Grape pie x gushers would be nice


----------



## nc208 (May 5, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> What drop? Rado dropped runtz bx? Any way i got dough to spend but they will need to be very special for me to buy more. Grape pie x gushers would be nice


Rado sent out an email yesterday about a limited drop. 3 strains. I know the grumpz line is in testing right now.
This is the email I got.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 5, 2020)

What’s going on y’all sorry I haven’t really been active been dealing with some bullshit. I had to yank the two Terp Towns I had due to having to hire a lawyer from the incident on Thanksgiving. I figure with this legal situation going on it would be better just to pull them and not have to deal with any potential bullshit down the line. Hopefully when all this is over I’ll be able to start popping seeds again, but with the luck I’ve been having lately I figure it’s best not to take any risks right now. Hopefully y’all are finding some beautiful pheno’s, and happy growing to everyone.


----------



## Anothermeduser (May 5, 2020)

2 lemon jack x lemon tree smelling like straight lemon


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 5, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Rado sent out an email yesterday about a limited drop. 3 strains. I know the grumpz line is in testing right now.
> This is the email I got.
> View attachment 4555788
> View attachment 4555789


dang i woulda scooped them up if i wasnt out workin and lurking online like winter time.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 6, 2020)

Anothermeduser said:


> 2 lemon jack x lemon tree smelling like straight lemon


they look amazing, awesome work man. Yeah those lemonessence are definitely something special, especially if you love sativa‘s and ridiculous lemon terps. The one I grew out had a real strong lemon funk to it and sweet candy peach rings around week four of flower to chop. She overpowered every other strain I was growing, every time I opened the tent straight lemon funk would just smack me in the face. After the chop and curing for about two weeks it lost the candy peach ring smell but had a lovely candy lemon and pine funk. Definitely glad I grabbed two packs to throw in the vault. Lemonessence is an amazing strain for concentrates, especially rosin and I assume it would be the perfect strain to make some insane sauce.


----------



## Anothermeduser (May 7, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> they look amazing, awesome work man. Yeah those lemonessence are definitely something special, especially if you love sativa‘s and ridiculous lemon terps. The one I grew out had a real strong lemon funk to it and sweet candy peach rings around week four of flower to chop. She overpowered every other strain I was growing, every time I opened the tent straight lemon funk would just smack me in the face. After the chop and curing for about two weeks it lost the candy peach ring smell but had a lovely candy lemon and pine funk. Definitely glad I grabbed two packs to throw in the vault. Lemonessence is an amazing strain for concentrates, especially rosin and I assume it would be the perfect strain to make some insane sauce.


Thanks for the review, gets me excited, the smell is crazy, the one has some wicked thin leaves. Pretty pumped, I got these with a batch of freebies on their tk91 mix up so didn't realize they named it lemonessence. Smelling it I will be been excited for how it will Rosin, I do FF hash Rosin but might have to press some flowers of this for full flavour sample. I can tell I will keep these both for a few rounds at least. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 7, 2020)

Went over to my buddies house that’s running some DoHo x Cookie Crisp f3 freebies I gave him, and they look absolutely amazing. I didn’t get any pictures but one is just a tad bit more stockier then the other. The one that’s a little bit more stocky smells like straight cookies with hints of OG funk and lemon, while the other has some cookies funk to it but has a lot more OG gas, pine, and lemon funk. I’ll try and take some pics the next time I’m over there. No balls or nanners, and they look like they’re going to yield extremely well for a cookie cross. Glad I still kept a pack, 2/5 were females while one got stunted so he threw it out.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 7, 2020)

The 8 i have are looking straight dunno how yield will b bud set looks rather small with the grape mac and my cross but no more balls so thats good. The colas on the gms are like the width of a penny and the g and gs are simlilar in bud size but way different stretch/structure...I hate trimmin small buds. So they better fatten up....


----------



## nc208 (May 8, 2020)

Chopped my last fresh biscotti today, here's a couple shots of her as shes goes to dry. She went to day 62 from 12 12. For reference that's a 1.5 gallon pot and she standing 6' in height, she was topped 2x. Terps are grape ,guava, tropical candy and gas. The terp profile alone makes her a knockout IMO. 

This is the 2and strain I've run from the Biscotti sundae Line and have been overly impressed. The biscotti chunks and fresh have both been knockouts. I still have the gelato, and f2s of this line kicking in the vault but want to move on to some newer rado gear I've acquired. (Thugs too tbh)


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Chopped my last fresh biscotti today, here's a couple shots of her as shes goes to dry. She went to day 62 from 12 12. For reference that's a 1.5 gallon pot and she standing 6' in height, she was topped 2x. Terps are grape ,guava, tropical candy and gas. The terp profile alone makes her a knockout IMO.
> 
> This is the 2and strain I've run from the Biscotti sundae Line and have been overly impressed. The biscotti chunks and fresh have both been knockouts. I still have the gelato, and f2s of this line kicking in the vault but want to move on to some newer rado gear I've acquired. (Thugs too tbh)
> View attachment 4559433
> View attachment 4559434View attachment 4559436View attachment 4559437View attachment 4559438


Now that looks delicious as hell....


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Chopped my last fresh biscotti today, here's a couple shots of her as shes goes to dry. She went to day 62 from 12 12. For reference that's a 1.5 gallon pot and she standing 6' in height, she was topped 2x. Terps are grape ,guava, tropical candy and gas. The terp profile alone makes her a knockout IMO.
> 
> This is the 2and strain I've run from the Biscotti sundae Line and have been overly impressed. The biscotti chunks and fresh have both been knockouts. I still have the gelato, and f2s of this line kicking in the vault but want to move on to some newer rado gear I've acquired. (Thugs too tbh)
> View attachment 4559433
> View attachment 4559434View attachment 4559436View attachment 4559437View attachment 4559438


Killer


----------



## Brian2505 (May 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Chopped my last fresh biscotti today, here's a couple shots of her as shes goes to dry. She went to day 62 from 12 12. For reference that's a 1.5 gallon pot and she standing 6' in height, she was topped 2x. Terps are grape ,guava, tropical candy and gas. The terp profile alone makes her a knockout IMO.
> 
> This is the 2and strain I've run from the Biscotti sundae Line and have been overly impressed. The biscotti chunks and fresh have both been knockouts. I still have the gelato, and f2s of this line kicking in the vault but want to move on to some newer rado gear I've acquired. (Thugs too tbh)
> View attachment 4559433
> View attachment 4559434View attachment 4559436View attachment 4559437View attachment 4559438


If this is a dumb ass question please forgive still newish... is that a cutting/clone or from seed? 6’ y’all is f’in massive!! I hope I have room for his gear height wise ..


----------



## nc208 (May 8, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> If this is a dumb ass question please forgive still newish... is that a cutting/clone or from seed? 6’ y’all is f’in massive!! I hope I have room for his gear height wise ..


This was a seed, it was sent in at 18 inches in Veg.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 8, 2020)

So after going through all my stuff I found a single seed ( see list: pineapple/albert walker x frozen margy I grew a while ago. The pack was a freebie along with an order. I grew one plant and had many ounces after all said and done. I did find “1” seed in all that bud and that’s what’s in that vial and listed as a “herm”. Technically it is a herm but nature has a way of keeping things going. Just wanted to share that


----------



## ianc4990 (May 8, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> So just curious never used Cannarado out of these which two are a must? Thanks


Every single one of my cherry pie x cookie crisp hermed


----------



## Brian2505 (May 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> This was a seed, it was sent in at 18 inches in Veg.


Pretty damn impressive bud. 1 1/2 gallon pot and managed to flip into flower with a end result. Looking frosty AF too.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Chopped my last fresh biscotti today, here's a couple shots of her as shes goes to dry. She went to day 62 from 12 12. For reference that's a 1.5 gallon pot and she standing 6' in height, she was topped 2x. Terps are grape ,guava, tropical candy and gas. The terp profile alone makes her a knockout IMO.
> 
> This is the 2and strain I've run from the Biscotti sundae Line and have been overly impressed. The biscotti chunks and fresh have both been knockouts. I still have the gelato, and f2s of this line kicking in the vault but want to move on to some newer rado gear I've acquired. (Thugs too tbh)
> View attachment 4559433
> View attachment 4559434View attachment 4559436View attachment 4559437View attachment 4559438


Damn man she looks absolutely amazing and her nugs look dense as a rock, awesome work. What packs of rado and thugs gear do you plan on running next?


----------



## nc208 (May 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn man she looks absolutely amazing and her nugs look dense as a rock, awesome work. What packs of rado and thugs gear do you plan on running next?


Nugs were very dense.
Cafe Machiato - gelato 41 x grape Mac
or Five and Dime zawtz x gushers

Thug is natural Gas or Stankasaraus, that dinomeat #8 he used is nuts.


----------



## Brian2505 (May 9, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Every single one of my cherry pie x cookie crisp hermed


Preciate the heads up on that.. I will be watching hard... wonder if it’s a issue with the strain??


----------



## ianc4990 (May 9, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> Preciate the heads up on that.. I will be watching hard... wonder if it’s a issue with the strain??


Ive always heard cherry pie was finicky. Pretty sure its in both side of lineage. I wasnt surprised, just upset lol they sounded so good to me the first one started doing this and i wasnt confortable keeping it, the the others threw full on lower balls and im not one to pluck and continue.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 9, 2020)

The gmf2s and g and gs. The gmf2s are 3,4,5 and rest are garlic and grapes


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 9, 2020)

Daily grape buds not the best but what I got left one of my favs so far musty cookie smell


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 9, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Ive always heard cherry pie was finicky. Pretty sure its in both side of lineage. I wasnt surprised, just upset lol they sounded so good to me the first one started doing this and i wasnt confortable keeping it, the the others threw full on lower balls and im not one to pluck and continue.
> View attachment 4560360


Cherry pie is that beautiful woman you keep around to hurt you. Most can be tamed though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 9, 2020)

Picked up this Gogi Margy disposable pen since I can’t pop anything at the moment. It tastes amazing and I definitely get why he named this strains father Frozen Margy, because it passes on some serious lemon lime terps. It also has a lot of gassy, pine, earthy, skunk funk, but with hints of tropical fruit. Definitely a good strain for when you get off work and just want to relax, or if you’re just playing video games and got nothing to do. Very relaxing but not to the point where you’re about to nod out, but it definitely can have you staring off into space. I definitely enjoyed the Margy Dog shatter I got and this disposable pen. In my opinion if you’re looking for a good OG the FM crosses are probably a good shot at finding a good OG pheno or even a pheno that complements the mother. I haven’t gotten to flower out any of his FM crosses, but after getting to try some of them I’m definitely hyped to run them when I can.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Picked up this Gogi Margy disposable pen since I can’t pop anything at the moment. It tastes amazing and I definitely get why he named this strains father Frozen Margy, because it passes on some serious lemon lime terps. It also has a lot of gassy, pine, earthy, skunk funk, but with hints of tropical fruit. Definitely a good strain for when you get off work and just want to relax, or if you’re just playing video games and got nothing to do. Very relaxing but not to the point where you’re about to nod out, but it definitely can have you staring off into space. I definitely enjoyed the Margy Dog shatter I got and this disposable pen. In my opinion if you’re looking for a good OG the FM crosses are probably a good shot at finding a good OG pheno or even a pheno that complements the mother. I haven’t gotten to flower out any of his FM crosses, but after getting to try some of them I’m definitely hyped to run them when I can.


Is that the pine soul cross? I think i have those beans man i got so much great seeds i wish i could grow them all at once


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 9, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Ive always heard cherry pie was finicky. Pretty sure its in both side of lineage. I wasnt surprised, just upset lol they sounded so good to me the first one started doing this and i wasnt confortable keeping it, the the others threw full on lower balls and im not one to pluck and continue.
> View attachment 4560360


are those balls growing up the petioles?!


----------



## ianc4990 (May 9, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> are those balls growing up the petioles?!


Seemed like some were pistils and some were balls. It was the strangest thing ive seen in my garden to date.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 10, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Seemed like some were pistils and some were balls. It was the strangest thing ive seen in my garden to date.


I wouldve tossed that but not the others just pluck em off so u aint wasting ur money and work. If they keep emerging then toss but my exp is they either have some balls or none at all but after i spot them i peel them off and no more show especially my 5 g and gs with literally 1 per. I think we just need to dial some crosses in with nutes and try to keep below 550 ppms and not have the light so close. Always keep nitrogen to the minimum through trans and drop it down even more after week 2 to 3. I always hear nitro in flower can cause herms. So use a ppm meter and know your nutes. Also some will obviously not be so sensitive to throwing sacs but thats luck and knowing the strains tendencies. Who would honestly say when ur doing ur nutes you always check ppms, i havent in yrs so maybe some of my batches r to blame with my 30 ml of cali magic per 5 gal bucket. Just baby them the best u can. Also my sis grows all ethos and rado and said she finds a few seeds but possibly the pollen is steril from some to her uber was full of nanners but no seeds. The jeeves was a big hermie strain as well.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 10, 2020)

I cant wait for compounds grape gasoline drop . Should be some very nice stuff in there. Grape pie x jetfuel gelato i think i want the horchata x gg very bad.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 10, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Is that the pine soul cross? I think i have those beans man i got so much great seeds i wish i could grow them all at once


It is the Pinesoul cross, I’ve never gotten to try the Pinesoul cut but the pheno they use seems to lean heavy to the FM from the terps Rado described. It definitely had some strong pine terps so that could be from the Pinesoul or the FM. While the shatter definitely had a nice blend of raunchy Chem D funk and lemon lime and gas from the FM.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 10, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I wouldve tossed that but not the others just pluck em off so u aint wasting ur money and work. If they keep emerging then toss but my exp is they either have some balls or none at all but after i spot them i peel them off and no more show especially my 5 g and gs with literally 1 per. I think we just need to dial some crosses in with nutes and try to keep below 550 ppms and not have the light so close. Always keep nitrogen to the minimum through trans and drop it down even more after week 2 to 3. I always hear nitro in flower can cause herms. So use a ppm meter and know your nutes. Also some will obviously not be so sensitive to throwing sacs but thats luck and knowing the strains tendencies. Who would honestly say when ur doing ur nutes you always check ppms, i havent in yrs so maybe some of my batches r to blame with my 30 ml of cali magic per 5 gal bucket. Just baby them the best u can. Also my sis grows all ethos and rado and said she finds a few seeds but possibly the pollen is steril from some to her uber was full of nanners but no seeds. The jeeves was a big hermie strain as well.


Ive had herms ruin whole crops so indont risk it anymore. I big cluster on the interior kf your plant can ruin everything. I check and note my ph and ppm every single watering. I run jacks and im not going to mix individual nutes for individual plants. If it doesn't make it getting the same feed as the others, its gone, too much light for it, its gone. There are TOO MANY cultivars out there that i will never get to try, to go around and try to dial certain ones in. My room isnt pushed TOO hard, under 1000ppm at all times, and it being in my house has 800-1200ppm of co2 at all times.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 10, 2020)

@Northeastern_Collective the blueberry cut Rado used in the BBS and others definitely passes on some strong BB terps in most pheno’s. I’m sure some other’s in this thread can attest that the BB cut he used is the truth. Didn’t want to post this in the Thugpug thread and have people complaining.


----------



## Northeastern_Collective (May 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> @Northeastern_Collective the blueberry cut Rado used in the BBS and others definitely passes on some strong BB terps in most pheno’s. I’m sure some other’s in this thread can attest that the BB cut he used is the truth. Didn’t want to post this in the Thugpug thread and have people complaining.


Definitely one of the packs I've got stashed away that I'm most excited to get into

I've got to look for some more variety in blueberry profiles, I always think about grabbing a Second Generation Genetics Blueberry F whatever generation it is now, I think 5, and hoping it's like DJ Short Blueberry, but I never get it lol

You ever come across the Papusas?
I guess the OG Bubba that CannaRado uses is the same as Blanco Legend


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 10, 2020)

rado keeps dropping I can’t keep up .. I haven’t even got to the bday cake crosses after the one I did I’m not sure what to expect 

I am gonna grab four of the new crosses .. and maybe pop two .. the guava gelato x cocomero and the gushers x cocomero are deff getting dunked ..those should be heat ..the guavalatti is the one I missed but it’s cool


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 10, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I cant wait for compounds grape gasoline drop . Should be some very nice stuff in there. Grape pie x jetfuel gelato i think i want the horchata x gg very bad.


Me too


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 10, 2020)

Veg Lemonlatti, lushers, marmalade, concord Crush, colada from rado rado/Clearwater rado/jungle boys and a pack of Gelatti bx1 f2’s !!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2020)

Gonna toke some Blueberry Shortcake after a long day of good food, good friends, and lotsa drinks.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 11, 2020)

Northeastern_Collective said:


> Definitely one of the packs I've got stashed away that I'm most excited to get into
> 
> I've got to look for some more variety in blueberry profiles, I always think about grabbing a Second Generation Genetics Blueberry F whatever generation it is now, I think 5, and hoping it's like DJ Short Blueberry, but I never get it lol
> 
> ...


Nah I haven’t, is that the Birthday Cake cross fems? If so there’s people in this thread that have ran some other BC crosses and they’ve all seemed really good. Most seem like they get the beautiful color and jar/bag appeal from the cookies and Cherry Pie but don’t overpower the mother it was crossed to in the terps department. Also if it’s got Legend OG in it, the Legend OG cut he used has produced some killer offspring so you should find some amazing pheno’s


----------



## nc208 (May 11, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> @Northeastern_Collective the blueberry cut Rado used in the BBS and others definitely passes on some strong BB terps in most pheno’s. I’m sure some other’s in this thread can attest that the BB cut he used is the truth. Didn’t want to post this in the Thugpug thread and have people complaining.


That's good to hear, I've got freebies of Blueberry x cookie crisp f3 that should be some fire to be found.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 12, 2020)

Whats cookie crisp again?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2020)

I b


Greybush7387 said:


> Whats cookie crisp again?


I believe thin mint(or forum) x (OGKB x FPOG)


----------



## Bodyne (May 13, 2020)

But the doho is very special, too


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 13, 2020)

That blueberry really is very nice

I grew a couple outside last year and they finished beautifully here in northeast and made for some very terpy extracts.



This year I'm going to do the same thing but adding the BBS and LVTK moms (they're so bushy from all the cuts I've taken) along with (hopefully) some BBS x Guava D seeds I made.



I used a massive plastic tote for 1 and fabric pots for the other 2 but this year I'm doing all fabric pots. So much easier to tend. I had to cut the bottom out totes because they outgrew them by mid July.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 13, 2020)

Terp Town finishing up.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 14, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Terp Town finishing up. View attachment 4564896View attachment 4564897View attachment 4564898


Nice work cool fade


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Terp Town finishing up. View attachment 4564896View attachment 4564897View attachment 4564898


Gorgeous colors. Looks like New England in the fall.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 14, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Nice work cool fade


I know man I am worried it’s actually deficient because it finished so fast.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 14, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Terp Town finishing up. View attachment 4564896View attachment 4564897View attachment 4564898


Loving the colors, looks like that pheno would get super dark if the temperature was lowered. What kind of terps are you getting from her so far?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 14, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I know man I am worried it’s actually deficient because it finished so fast.


I wouldn’t worry too much. They look like they still have a few weeks, but just fade early. My Herb is the same way and was told she finishes around 55-60 days. When I run her again I might push it a lil more in the first few weeks of flower.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 14, 2020)

Some Biscotti Sherb throwing some purple during flush.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 15, 2020)

My mutant Biscotti Sherbert. I call her duckfoot. 

And some Daily Biscotti V2


----------



## Railage (May 15, 2020)

A couple of Cookie Dough Sundaes harvested at day 68


----------



## Zipz55 (May 15, 2020)

got these in the mail today


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 15, 2020)

Railage said:


> A couple of Cookie Dough Sundaes harvested at day 68
> 
> View attachment 4566689View attachment 4566690View attachment 4566691


Looks absolutely amazing, nice work man. The first two pictures look like they lean more towards the Sundae Driver, while the last picture looks like it leans heavily towards the OG in it’s lineage. What’s the terps like on these ladies?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nah I haven’t, is that the Birthday Cake cross fems? If so there’s people in this thread that have ran some other BC crosses and they’ve all seemed really good. Most seem like they get the beautiful color and jar/bag appeal from the cookies and Cherry Pie but don’t overpower the mother it was crossed to in the terps department. Also if it’s got Legend OG in it, the Legend OG cut he used has produced some killer offspring so you should find some amazing pheno’s


I actually have Birthday Blues (Blues cookies x Birthday cake) I have a few plants vegging from seed. 

If they don't make it this next run, I'll take clones and run them from that stage vs seed.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 15, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Whats cookie crisp again?


The cookie crisp line was some of the first rado line stuff I ran. Its [ogkb x fpog]






Cannarado genetics


Lemonlatti (germination issues); Gushers x Gelatti bx1; and Concord Crush.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 15, 2020)

I think might I'm clone the largest of these plants. The one in the front is on it's sixth internode site, the one in the back is at it's 7th. 

BirthdaY Blues . 

I also like running seeded plants from clones. Takes abit longer in the start, but overall saves time in the end.


----------



## nc208 (May 16, 2020)

I was on strainly and came across an old pack of Rado gear I've never seen. 

1000$ or open to offers. 
Couldn't you get an actual cut for way less than that?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 16, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I was on strainly and came across an old pack of Rado gear I've never seen.
> View attachment 4567500
> 1000$ or open to offers.
> Couldn't you get an actual cut for way less than that?


Strainly lol, the wild west of seed selling. Most of cannarado seeds that have been for sale came in original breeder packs. Since the start of this thread and before I have purchased his original packs that all came in breeder packs.

His most sought after " Sunday Driver" original pack doesn't go for that. 

He does have a few tester packs handwritten or it will say it on the package.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 16, 2020)

The jack line was in packages like
Fugazi Lemons

Sourdouble his first release...


----------



## Socal76 (May 16, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4567591
> 
> The jack line was in packages like
> Fugazi Lemons
> ...


Nice . I am smoking on Twins right now... Birthday Cake x Sour Dubble... I posted info and link to grow a few pages back.


----------



## grimweeder (May 16, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I know man I am worried it’s actually deficient because it finished so fast.


I also would like to know what kind of terps you’re getting from it please? I jus got myself a pack of these with birthday funk as freebies. Never done cannarado gear before so wouldn’t mind knowing what to expect a lil bit from these please. 

gonna get some in house genetics at end of month too. was gonna go for the 33rd degree and also maybe black cherry punch but I’m not decided yet. 
Currently have some sorbet crosses from dna on the go which are pretty nice but not anything keeper worthy I suppose.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 16, 2020)

Had to pull a gand g at week 4 it was dropping visible pollen, so the gand gs prolly not gonna make the cut, pulled another few off a couple others so not good overall. Might re run to c if anything changes with 2 nice ones but not expecting 2 much outta this strain. The grape macs i have to re run to see just how much they can produce with a better veg.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 17, 2020)

grimweeder said:


> I also would like to know what kind of terps you’re getting from it please? I jus got myself a pack of these with birthday funk as freebies. Never done cannarado gear before so wouldn’t mind knowing what to expect a lil bit from these please.
> 
> gonna get some in house genetics at end of month too. was gonna go for the 33rd degree and also maybe black cherry punch but I’m not decided yet.
> Currently have some sorbet crosses from dna on the go which are pretty nice but not anything keeper worthy I suppose.


So it’s kinda hard to explain but very simply she’s very very fruity like cherry ish along with a side note of Sundae driver/fpog. Very pleased especially considering that this entire run has so many hiccups


----------



## Tw BuLLY (May 17, 2020)

First time for me trying rado stuff, i got 4 kitchen sinks in my room out of 9 plants,at start of week 3 bloom, the 4 kitchen sinks are so alike and uniformed, identical structure, only difference is terps at the mo, identical stretch on the 4 all 4 are nice plants and looks like there gonna be decent yielders too
Hopefully it's a great smokebut so far so good n I'm impressed


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 17, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> First time for me trying rado stuff, i got 4 kitchen sinks in my room out of 9 plants,at start of week 3 bloom, the 4 kitchen sinks are so alike and uniformed, identical structure, only difference is terps at the mo, identical stretch on the 4 all 4 are nice plants and looks like there gonna be decent yielders too
> Hopefully it's a great smokebut so far so good n I'm impressed


You won’t wanna grow anything else once you see how good rado gear really is


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 17, 2020)

What’s g


Greybush7387 said:


> Had to pull a gand g at week 4 it was dropping visible pollen, so the gand gs prolly not gonna make the cut, pulled another few off a couple others so not good overall. Might re run to c if anything changes with 2 nice ones but not expecting 2 much outta this strain. The grape macs i have to re run to see just how much they can produce with a better veg.


 what’s g&g ?


----------



## grimweeder (May 17, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> So it’s kinda hard to explain but very simply she’s very very fruity like cherry ish along with a side note of Sundae driver/fpog. Very pleased especially considering that this entire run has so many hiccups


Ok thanks for the reply. I don’t know what the driver or fpog smell like either tho as I’m in the uk an those strains are not really easily available. I can have a lil gander around and I’m sure il find out.

So she’s very terpy at least then. I was jus hoping it would pack a lot of flavour etc due to its name an genetics. Never done or had any of the parents either so these genetics are all new to me and there’s really not much to go On with this strain, I can’t find anything online about it apart from what’s in this thread and barely any pics of finished plants. I will check Instagram but I think that’s the same. Thanks again for the reply an if possible please keep us updated on the terp town and how she’s doing and your results etc.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 17, 2020)

After seeing how the bday cake is coming out I might do the 

Cookies x cake 
Thin mint x cake 
Wedding cake x cake 
Wedding pie x cake 

Was gonna grab some clones and do a run but I’m gonna just have patience and work from my stock .. 3-4 beans each


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 17, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> After seeing how the bday cake is coming out I might do the
> 
> Cookies x cake
> Thin mint x cake
> ...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 17, 2020)

grimweeder said:


> Ok thanks for the reply. I don’t know what the driver or fpog smell like either tho as I’m in the uk an those strains are not really easily available. I can have a lil gander around and I’m sure il find out.
> 
> So she’s very terpy at least then. I was jus hoping it would pack a lot of flavour etc due to its name an genetics. Never done or had any of the parents either so these genetics are all new to me and there’s really not much to go On with this strain, I can’t find anything online about it apart from what’s in this thread and barely any pics of finished plants. I will check Instagram but I think that’s the same. Thanks again for the reply an if possible please keep us updated on the terp town and how she’s doing and your results etc.


 Ok I am currently what’s popular there? 

And I so I mean it’s like a strong exotic cherry smell and taste so far. This is a new strain and not many have either grown it or possibly grown it just not online. I am only going off of a not finished plant and I have quick dried a few samples since we’re out of meds and money at the moment. I’ll have a better idea what she’s like in the coming weeks.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 17, 2020)

what’s g&g ?
Garlic and grapes is chem d x gelatti (garlotti) x grape mac, very sensitive or just genetics but all 6 have thrown sacs and 2 i pulled were dropping visible pollen. 3 of 4 grape macs were fine no sacs but one had several and got chucked. After my grape pie bx are done after these ill do my first keeper run in about 2 yrs. Looking forward to not have to watch constantly for sacs. Glad all my 6 keepers are awesome.


----------



## nc208 (May 17, 2020)

Fresh Biscotti #6, this pheno done in 50ish days.
This is flower pressed at 180f. Straight off the parchment into the jar and it is the most fire looking/smelling I have ever made.


----------



## topshelfgeez (May 17, 2020)

Pics from my first clone run:


Herb



Not the biggest yielder but she’s very dense and frosty. Smells really sweet with slight sour on the backend. Made some great tasting rosin.



Grapeology #2



Super chunky, nice yielder. Smells like sweet grapes, tastes like grape kool aid. The rosin is super greasy to the point I have to freeze it to get it off the parchment.


----------



## topshelfgeez (May 17, 2020)

Pics of my last seed run after a 6 week cure.

All came out top shelf and hella terpy. After 4 orange sundae seeds I found the Hi-C terps I was after. 

Grapeology x2, Herb, Orange Sundae


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 19, 2020)

Lushers, Lemonlatti, Marmalade, Terp Town, Concord Crush, and some others in the new (almost finished) boom boom room. Some finishing up,some just going in, and some mid way. Testing testing testing... no more testing for me for a bit. Too many projects I’m very passionate about and need to get started on. Have a blessed day everyone.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 19, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> what’s g&g ?
> Garlic and grapes is chem d x gelatti (garlotti) x grape mac, very sensitive or just genetics but all 6 have thrown sacs and 2 i pulled were dropping visible pollen. 3 of 4 grape macs were fine no sacs but one had several and got chucked. After my grape pie bx are done after these ill do my first keeper run in about 2 yrs. Looking forward to not have to watch constantly for sacs. Glad all my 6 keepers are awesome.


Mmm grape pie bx. Now that’s something rite there. Hopefully you find what you’re after.


----------



## colocowboy (May 19, 2020)

Has anyone run out the concord?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Has anyone run out the concord?


Running just 1 now. She’s a few weeks into flower. I’ll snap a pic in a min and post it here. I did run sugar rush and hands down best tasting extract experience ever.


----------



## colocowboy (May 19, 2020)

I saw you had her going, super stoked to see how it turns out!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 20, 2020)

Day 37/38 concord crush. I have video on my ig if you can find it. The other Crush was flipped a few days ago.


----------



## CikaBika (May 20, 2020)

Don't be mad peeps at me but I dont feel like reading 230 pages..
Do you reccomend cannarado?
I'm looking for some good fem genetics..


----------



## Socal76 (May 20, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> Don't be mad peeps at me but I dont feel like reading 230 pages..
> Do you reccomend cannarado?
> I'm looking for some good fem genetics..


Yes.


----------



## Omkarananda (May 20, 2020)

Apple Sundae (reg seeds)-
Sampled my other two and they are good. They both have a sour fruity smell and flavor/ high is balanced. Pretty potent. Super easy to grow, no issues there. Gonna re-grow these outdoor just for fun.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 20, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Mmm grape pie bx. Now that’s something rite there. Hopefully you find what you’re after.


 i have 3 short ones with fat leave and 4 taller ones 2 went in flower a few days ago. I tossed the g and g clones cause i just cant re run herms, i cant. But i hope these are stable ill c. So i have 6 keppers rn that never threw a sac at all. And im ordering mac 1 and original gg4 from heisen this week so i should have enough stable stuff to pack in my tent for my keeper run. I to wanna take a shot at breeding and any new seeds il pop ill be looking out for a good male.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 22, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> i have 3 short ones with fat leave and 4 taller ones 2 went in flower a few days ago. I tossed the g and g clones cause i just cant re run herms, i cant. But i hope these are stable ill c. So i have 6 keppers rn that never threw a sac at all. And im ordering mac 1 and original gg4 from heisen this week so i should have enough stable stuff to pack in my tent for my keeper run. I to wanna take a shot at breeding and any new seeds il pop ill be looking out for a good male.


That’s awesome man.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 22, 2020)

Kinda throwing a lot of pics at y’all but wanted to share. Colada, Lemonlatti, Lushers, Concord Crush, Birthday Cake s1, Marmalade, & Terp Town


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 22, 2020)

Continued


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Fresh Biscotti #6, this pheno done in 50ish days.
> This is flower pressed at 180f. Straight off the parchment into the jar and it is the most fire looking/smelling I have ever made.
> View attachment 4568969


That looks fucking delicious!


----------



## CalmAnSense (May 22, 2020)

Day 33 of flower after 3 weeks veg. Two on left are Rado strains - Weed Nap & Margalope. No issues so far with either, and they’re the two strongest growers out of the four plants.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (May 22, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with Scotti Biscotti or Bat Mitzvah?


----------



## nc208 (May 22, 2020)

So pumped these made it across the border with no issues.
L


----------



## TWest65 (May 23, 2020)

Blueberry Sundae - day 37 (from flip)


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 25, 2020)

Marmalade I chopped a small branch a week earlier and just harvested the rest. Also taking down terp town Also pictured is the haggard little phinest sundae driver clone I’ve gotten her back to health and soon will be time to take cuts.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 25, 2020)

My bxs went into flower in veg i usually give them 15 or 16 on and my window usually lets in some sunlight , but i didnt notice till 3 of 5 look like beg week 2. So i quickly cloned and threw the rest in flower. I gotta stop slackin, but with work its getting hard to take care of these bitches. Do you guys think theyll be alright, watch they all herm


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 25, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> My bxs went into flower in veg i usually give them 15 or 16 on and my window usually lets in some sunlight , but i didnt notice till 3 of 5 look like beg week 2. So i quickly cloned and threw the rest in flower. I gotta stop slackin, but with work its getting hard to take care of these bitches. Do you guys think theyll be alright, watch they all herm


I’m curious to as why they’re going into flower. Any other stressors? I will say I wasn’t pleased to see Rado recommending PGRs for flowering out his plants.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 25, 2020)

doesn’t seem ideal. Just keep a low wattage light on 24/7 if you aren’t going to run your lights on 18/6


----------



## JewelRunner (May 25, 2020)

Dubble sundae nug from a pheno I’m dropping. The one I labeled #1 is the only one I’ll be keeping around. Lime green and dense sour candy bud. This pheno is a little fruitier, most were probably somewhere in the middle of both mother/father. Never smoked straight sour dubble but I’d guess just based off the different expressions 7 plants threw #1 is heavy sour dub.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 26, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’m curious to as why they’re going into flower. Any other stressors? I will say I wasn’t pleased to see Rado recommending PGRs for flowering out his plants.


Could be up potted but im in coco and its never really dryed out so maybe that or the fact they are prolly two months old? I dunno but theyre in flower now and im hoping there isnt many sacs on these girls, but im not off to a good start. Either way they are all getting cloned so i might run them all again. Unless i find what im looking for and its stable. The garlic and grapes phenos look very good to bad they all threw sacs ill post up soon when theyre done ripening


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 26, 2020)

Yea i didnt really like that post either about using switch. Thats why we hunt to find the good stable cuts right? Not so we can spray chemicals on our pre flowers...wtf??? To each his own but im not cool with that he shouldnt have posted it imo.


----------



## ianc4990 (May 27, 2020)

This Strawberry Biscotti Sundae is BEASTING. Single blade is as wide as my whole hand.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 28, 2020)

Marmalade 1 just chopped.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (May 29, 2020)

4x kitchen sink From seeds at week 4 bloom, all nice and terpy, gorgeous smells no 1 is a proper onion funk pheno,must be from chem d no 2 has purple coming through from grape pie I think,that smells Kush/grape/fuel , and third pheno is sweet tropical/perfum/kush, my 4th pheno is identical to 1 or very close too anywayso far so good


----------



## nc208 (May 29, 2020)

Trying to decide a new strain to pop. I loved the Biscotti Sundae line and still got some keepers from that but having trouble choosing. What would some of you suggest for potency?
I'm thinking the Five and Dime or Cafe Macchiato look like they would be up on top. I've seen very little on the Grape Mac line so maybe that one???


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 29, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’m curious to as why they’re going into flower. Any other stressors? I will say I wasn’t pleased to see Rado recommending PGRs for flowering out his plants.


Wtf? Really pgr! that's not cool.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Trying to decide a new strain to pop. I loved the Biscotti Sundae line and still got some keepers from that but having trouble choosing. What would some of you suggest for potency?
> I'm thinking the Five and Dime or Cafe Macchiato look like they would be up on top. I've seen very little on the Grape Mac line so maybe that one???
> View attachment 4580214


I’m hoping to see anything with the Gushers. But those would probably be similar to those Fresh.


----------



## jonesaa (May 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Trying to decide a new strain to pop. I loved the Biscotti Sundae line and still got some keepers from that but having trouble choosing. What would some of you suggest for potency?
> I'm thinking the Five and Dime or Cafe Macchiato look like they would be up on top. I've seen very little on the Grape Mac line so maybe that one???
> View attachment 4580214


Gushers S1, do that one!


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 29, 2020)

Damn when did all those drop


----------



## tman42 (May 30, 2020)

Grape Milkshake x Cocomero Gelatti #1 day 63 of 12/12.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 30, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Wtf? Really pgr! that's not cool.


Hes basically sayin his seeds will throw.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 30, 2020)

Anyone try solfire or know if theyre good, or clearwater i have access to a bunch of maitai 4 xs


----------



## ianc4990 (May 30, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Anyone try solfire or know if theyre good, or clearwater i have access to a bunch of maitai 4 xs


Clearwaters concord crush collab with 'rado killed it. Best cannarado strain I've had by far


----------



## NoMoreBottles (May 30, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Clearwaters concord crush collab with 'rado killed it. Best cannarado strain I've had by farView attachment 4581062View attachment 4581063


I had to put on sunglasses to look at this post. Beautiful.


----------



## colocowboy (May 30, 2020)

Simply gorgeous man!!!


----------



## ianc4990 (May 31, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Simply gorgeous man!!!


Thank you. I still have half the pack! I did have a herm, but that's pretty ordinary for rado in my garden for some reason. Week 3 and nuts come to town. I'm hoping to find another pheno that tops the three that I had since I wanst cloning at the time I ran them.


----------



## Jahad (May 31, 2020)

About to buy first cannarado pack. Cant decide between Kitchen sink, slap n tickle or apple sundae? Help please


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 31, 2020)

Jahad said:


> About to buy first cannarado pack. Cant decide between Kitchen sink, slap n tickle or apple sundae? Help please


slap but ks is great 2 get both


----------



## Zipz55 (May 31, 2020)

Jahad said:


> About to buy first cannarado pack. Cant decide between Kitchen sink, slap n tickle or apple sundae? Help please


Slap n Tickle


----------



## JewelRunner (May 31, 2020)

Topanga lemon #7 at probably day 35 and #4 at 20ish. First clone run. I hit some branches on the #7 with some mr. nice super silver haze pollen, pretty stoked to see how those come out In the future. I ditched the 1000w hps and replaced it with 3 320w qbs, still have the 300w of cobs on the outside. So much easier to control temps now and the light spread is so much nicer. I’m keeping 1,4,6,7 around for another run at least, they’re all fire so it’s hard to pick just one to keep around!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Trying to decide a new strain to pop. I loved the Biscotti Sundae line and still got some keepers from that but having trouble choosing. What would some of you suggest for potency?
> I'm thinking the Five and Dime or Cafe Macchiato look like they would be up on top. I've seen very little on the Grape Mac line so maybe that one???
> View attachment 4580214


Carnival candy


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 1, 2020)

Concord Crush


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 1, 2020)

Marmalade drying


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 1, 2020)

3 birthday cake s1 I expected these to be better but I could have done a better job so we’ll happily smoke them.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 1, 2020)

Left in flower now are marmalade, concord crush, colada, lemonlatti, and the most terpy flowers yet (fingers crossed) are the lushers ( Gushers x Gelatti bx1) there are also 2 autos and another strain from another breeder. I’ll reset all this into living organic soil beds for future runs.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 1, 2020)

Having shown all I’ve shown- NO HERMS at all ever as of yet... You can’t blame the breeder for you’re mistakes. Even the strongest genetics will fail if you aren’t doing your part.


----------



## toomp (Jun 1, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> 3 birthday cake s1 I expected these to be better but I could have done a better job so we’ll happily smoke them. View attachment 4582302


how it smoke


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 1, 2020)

toomp said:


> how it smoke


I don’t know just yet. Results soon. Very small well the small eats plants I’ve ever grown. Small pots, no training, and other factors contributed to this. Just now going in 48hr darkness before chop.


----------



## Peachbubble (Jun 1, 2020)

Nila Wafer after last defoliation and shaping before switch to 12 -12 . Both are about 65 cm in diameter.

#1: A bit more stretchy and more "loose" structure than #2:




#2: My favorite of the 6 plants I'll flower this round. Fast growth, handles my abuse and the best structure I have seen in veg. The pic does not give a fair view of the plant. Its looks 100 times better in real life. I am really looking fwd to see how this one performs in flower:



I have cloned both and hope one or both are keepers.

My killer Labrador will eat anyone coming near the plants


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 1, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Having shown all I’ve shown- NO HERMS at all ever as of yet... You can’t blame the breeder for you’re mistakes. Even the strongest genetics will fail if you aren’t doing your part.


Try training your plants and watch them show themselves. You literally plant and water.


----------



## toomp (Jun 2, 2020)

topshelfgeez said:


> Pics of my last seed run after a 6 week cure.
> 
> All came out top shelf and hella terpy. After 4 orange sundae seeds I found the Hi-C terps I was after.
> 
> ...


grapeology looks best then orange sunday but how did herb perform amongst threm?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 2, 2020)

I did herb and depends on what your looking for what I did like about it was the look and density I don’t remember if I had one or two of them the smell was purple punch and taste was fruity

good potency I felt like the bday cake just made the punch more dense but the punch dominated the cross

my nugs were spongy but dense a good mix of both .. to be fair it was up against some clone onlys at the time so competition was tough


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 2, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Try training your plants and watch them show themselves. You literally plant and water.


That’s not true. I will be doing more training now that I have room and have selected a few to run again. You probably don’t see what training I do do or have done and that doesn’t make a difference anyways. Training has nothing to do with how strong the genetics are or aren’t. I can see that if I stressed them out via HST that could get them to herm sure but the point for me is to cause the least stress possible. Let’s chat and this.


----------



## Magnumb (Jun 2, 2020)

Gelatti biscotti sundae 

Caffe macchiato


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 2, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> That’s not true. I will be doing more training now that I have room and have selected a few to run again. You probably don’t see what training I do do or have done and that doesn’t make a difference anyways. Training has nothing to do with how strong the genetics are or aren’t. I can see that if I stressed them out via HST that could get them to herm sure but the point for me is to cause the least stress possible. Let’s chat and this.


I'm not saying there is anything wrong with no or little training, but its obvious that any training causes stress. Even the most unstable person can function normally, until a stressor shows itself. I just dont understand how you say you've NEVER ran into a hermie, I have at least 1 full on hermie in my veg room of cannarado right now. Showing all pistols up top, but look 3/4 down the plant and you will find a sack. A single solitary sack determines a herm to me, I'm not one to pluck sacks and let it finish. Cannarado has changed from working with what he wants, to working with what's hot at the moment. Everyone is hitting clone only and cuts. We need breeders out here popping packs and pheno hunting the strains themselves. It's just about the money now.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 2, 2020)

Magnumb said:


> View attachment 4583407
> Gelatti biscotti sundae
> View attachment 4583413
> Caffe macchiato


Is the caffe macchiato Relentless Genetics? I just got a pack of freebies of those with my strawberry cough bx1


----------



## Magnumb (Jun 2, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Is the caffe macchiato Relentless Genetics? I just got a pack of freebies of those with my strawberry cough bx1


No its the gelato 41 x grape mac.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 2, 2020)

Magnumb said:


> No its the gelato 41 x grape mac.


Ohhh what are you getting terp wise on her? I just dropped a pack of that, got 11 beans soaking up now.


----------



## Magnumb (Jun 2, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Ohhh what are you getting terp wise on her? I just dropped a pack of that, got 11 beans soaking up now.


I've actually got 2 going right now, the one I shared is just gas right now, the other one is more hazy smelling I would say with fatter buds and no purple.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 3, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I'm not saying there is anything wrong with no or little training, but its obvious that any training causes stress. Even the most unstable person can function normally, until a stressor shows itself. I just dont understand how you say you've NEVER ran into a hermie, I have at least 1 full on hermie in my veg room of cannarado right now. Showing all pistols up top, but look 3/4 down the plant and you will find a sack. A single solitary sack determines a herm to me, I'm not one to pluck sacks and let it finish. Cannarado has changed from working with what he wants, to working with what's hot at the moment. Everyone is hitting clone only and cuts. We need breeders out here popping packs and pheno hunting the strains themselves. It's just about the money now.


I agree it seems all about the money and yeah breeders should be hunting and finding different keepers to breed with. And mabye its just lucky I haven’t had any..??? Idk. But I would definitely share if I find any.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 3, 2020)

Terp Town drying/curing.


----------



## Jahad (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you for response @Greybush7387 and @Zipz55 ! Slap n Tickle coming in with Papaya Melonz on top from Harry Palms.
Fingers crossed for some nice keepers.


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 3, 2020)

Nila wafer (Wedding cake x Sundae driver) @ 11 weeks flowering


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 3, 2020)

Birthday Funk (Birthday Cake x Goji Dawg) @ 11 weeks flowering


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 3, 2020)

Nila wafer (Wedding cake x Sundae driver) #2


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 3, 2020)

Wedding cake x Sundae driver


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 3, 2020)

Another shot of the Birthday Funk


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 3, 2020)

Some purples coming out in this one. Wedding cake x Sundae driver.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 3, 2020)

Magnumb said:


> View attachment 4583407
> Gelatti biscotti sundae
> View attachment 4583413
> Caffe macchiato


The buds small?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 3, 2020)

G and g


----------



## Peachbubble (Jun 3, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> Nila wafer (Wedding cake x Sundae driver) @ 11 weeks flowering



Looks really great!!! 

Got 3 Nila Wafers at day 2 of flower. I was hoping for 10 weeks or less, but dont really care if the smoke is good. How many days do you expect in 12-12?


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 4, 2020)

Peachbubble said:


> Looks really great!!!
> 
> Got 3 Nila Wafers at day 2 of flower. I was hoping for 10 weeks or less, but dont really care if the smoke is good. How many days do you expect in 12-12?


About 10 or 11 weeks is fine, i had a pheno that could of gone 90 days. a lot of the hairs were still white but i had to chop it


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 4, 2020)

Day 46 - both Margalope and Weed Nap are frosting up nicely. Margalope has a lip-licking creamy alcohol smell to her, like Baileys Irish cream. Weed Nap has no aroma at all, not even a vegging plant smell. Super dense nugs tho, so maybe it’s hiding its smells inside...

Margalope:


Weed Nap:


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 4, 2020)

Wedding Cake crossed with Sundae Driver - Cannarado Genetics. A very very stinky strain. She was very heavy top. almost leaning against the tent. And she showed that kush curl towards the end on the leaves. I checked the genetics and i am sure this strain is OG Kush Dominant. And it had no stretching. The buds gathered up very nicely. Stacked. And very Frosty.


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 4, 2020)

Sorry about the picture quality. This one is another phenotype of the Birthday Cake crossed with Goji Dawg i think. I had to tie it off with a stake because it was very very heavy top. it almost snapped lol


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 4, 2020)

Another sundae driver crossed with Wedding cake. I really like this plant. it was awesome to grow, i think i might of left it Flowering a bit too long because it started to shoot white pistols about 1 week after they all went orange.


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 4, 2020)

heavy top and very stinky . The best Quality! Bazooka Buds. Heavy hitting!


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 4, 2020)

There's some slight purple going on with this Birthday Cake crossed with Goji Dawg. I love it!


----------



## nc208 (Jun 4, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> Wedding Cake crossed with Sundae Driver - Cannarado Genetics. A very very stinky strain. She was very heavy top. almost leaning against the tent. And she showed that kush curl. I checked the genetics and i am sure this strain is OG Kush Dominant. And it had no stretching. The buds gathered up very nicely. Stacked. And very Frosty. View attachment 4585434


Not sure what your using to shoot with but definately try to stabilize your camera. A tripod will clear alot of your shots up. Or if your camera has a timer function switch to using that so you dont shake the camera when pressing the capture button. Plants look good by the way.


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Not sure what your using to shoot with but definately try to stabilize your camera. A tripod will clear alot of your shots up. Or if your camera has a timer function switch to using that so you dont shake the camera when pressing the capture button. Plants look good by the way.


Yes you are right, i am going to invest in a new camera soon. This one i am using is about 10 years old. Sorry about the Quality of the shots dude. and thank you bro


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Not sure what your using to shoot with but definately try to stabilize your camera. A tripod will clear alot of your shots up. Or if your camera has a timer function switch to using that so you dont shake the camera when pressing the capture button. Plants look good by the way.


I'm sorry dude, i have anxiety i just tend to shake a lot i will get a 4k camera soon and a tripod.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 4, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> I'm sorry dude, i have anxiety i just tend to shake a lot i will get a 4k camera soon and a tripod.


Hey no need to apologize, I used to suck at taking pics and those were the first tips thrown towards me to start improving my shots. I wouldn't worry about 4k or anything like that. An entry level or used canon or Nikon Dslr would be perfect to invest in if your looking to get started in photography.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 4, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> I'm sorry dude, i have anxiety i just tend to shake a lot i will get a 4k camera soon and a tripod.


One simple tip that helps with that is to make sure to tuck in your elbows. Keeping them at your sides will stabilize the shot too!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 4, 2020)

Y’all fancy I take pics with my phone


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 5, 2020)

CalmAnSense said:


> Day 46 - both Margalope and Weed Nap are frosting up nicely. Margalope has a lip-licking creamy alcohol smell to her, like Baileys Irish cream. Weed Nap has no aroma at all, not even a vegging plant smell. Super dense nugs tho, so maybe it’s hiding its smells inside...
> 
> Margalope:
> View attachment 4585176
> ...


Looks like that Margalope is throwing out nanners


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 5, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Looks like that Margalope is throwing out nanners


I thought so at first too, but the ones that I thought I found are just hairs stuck together. I’m still a bit on edge though. Thank you for looking out!

It looks like there’s a nanner in the bottom left of this bud:


But it’s actually a couple hairs growing together:


There’s actually a lot of hair-pairs growing like this on the plant, so it’s freaked me out a few times when they first appear and look similar to nanners. But they’ve all spilt into hairs. It’s weird...


----------



## nc208 (Jun 5, 2020)

CalmAnSense said:


> Day 46 - both Margalope and Weed Nap are frosting up nicely. Margalope has a lip-licking creamy alcohol smell to her, like Baileys Irish cream. Weed Nap has no aroma at all, not even a vegging plant smell. Super dense nugs tho, so maybe it’s hiding its smells inside...
> 
> Margalope:
> View attachment 4585176
> ...


Sorry but I have to concur with @AlienAthena, that first pic shows a few green stamen in the bottom right. Theres a line the runs down the middle of the stamen that is showing, the bright green color is another give away.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 5, 2020)

CalmAnSense said:


> I thought so at first too, but the ones that I thought I found are just hairs stuck together. I’m still a bit on edge though. Thank you for looking out!
> 
> It looks like there’s a nanner in the bottom left of this bud:
> View attachment 4586426
> ...


from the pic I quoted this is what I’m talking about... some tweezers and you should be good


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 5, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> from the pic I quoted this is what I’m talking about... some tweezers and you should be good
> View attachment 4586451


Let me go check right now!


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 5, 2020)

Thank you for all the guidance! This is what I pulled off from that area...I believe it’s what was circled in the pic above. It looks to me like veg matter attached to a hair, but I’m not very experienced with nanners. Is this a young one?



Same bud after removal:


----------



## Florere (Jun 5, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBC1CczniFq/


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 5, 2020)

Thank you again @AlienAthena & @nc208! I checked over all of Margalope carefully, and found one other spot that looked similar. I removed it to be safe. I’ll be diligent about checking her everyday until she’s done in 2 weeks.

Always something new to learn...and a good reminder to never let my guard down until the herb is dry and in the pipe...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 5, 2020)

What’s going on everyone? It’s been a long ass time since I’ve been on this thread but I finally made a deal with my one buddy, so it’s time to get popping. First up is Sugar Rush(Wedding Pie {Pyxy Styx cut} x Maitai 4{Sherb x Purple Punch}) from Rado and Clearwater genetics, it should be super interesting what can be found in these. Should be nothing but straight heat. Think I’m just going to give these a 24 to 48 hours soak in a cup of water then just plant them in some coco, instead of the paper towel method.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 5, 2020)

Came with 13 seeds in the pack, but I’m just going to soak them in a cup of water instead of doing the paper towel method. Hopefully I’ll start seeing some tails here in the next day or two.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 5, 2020)

That weednap looks fire.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 6, 2020)

Less than 24 hours later already have one sugar rush showing its tail. I’m going to keep a close eye on it and plant it later on tonight in some coco.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 6, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Less than 24 hours later already have one sugar rush showing its tail. I’m going to keep a close eye on it and plant it later on tonight in some coco.


Good luck last time i planted a seedling in coco they all damped off


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 6, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> from the pic I quoted this is what I’m talking about... some tweezers and you should be good
> View attachment 4586451


I watch all my rado fems and regs like a hawk all the way through flower


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 7, 2020)

Colada, Lemonlatti, Concord Crush, Marmalade, Apricot Danish early flower


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 7, 2020)

So 12 out of 13 have successfully germinated so they’re all getting planted tonight. The only thing that sucks is zero out of six Calimints from envy genetics successfully germinated so, I’m just gonna throw them in the pot and see what happens. I’m definitely more excited for the Sugar Rush, but it would’ve been nice to have a couple Calimints successfully germinate. @Greybush7387 yeah I haven’t had much success in coco either, but when I was planting the fruits and vegetables for my mom instead of hand watering them I just used a mister and it worked extremely well. So hopefully misting them instead of hand watering them will keep the coco from getting too moist.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 7, 2020)

I


Nate Dogg said:


> So 12 out of 13 have successfully germinated so they’re all getting planted tonight. The only thing that sucks is zero out of six Calimints from envy genetics successfully germinated so, I’m just gonna throw them in the pot and see what happens. I’m definitely more excited for the Sugar Rush, but it would’ve been nice to have a couple Calimints successfully germinate. @Greybush7387 yeah I haven’t had much success in coco either, but when I was planting the fruits and vegetables for my mom instead of hand watering them I just used a mister and it worked extremely well. So hopefully misting them instead of hand watering them will keep the coco from getting too moist.


I soaked 12 calimints and 1 cracked lol. I put em all down for a dirt nap so i to wasnt impressed.. lol anways back to the regular schedule broadcast


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Jun 7, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I watch all my rado fems and regs like a hawk all the way through flower


So is this a common thing with their seeds? Just picked up some Scotti Biscotti and Blueberry Biscotti Sundae and got Margy Dog and Bat Mitzvah as freebies.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 7, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> So is this a common thing with their seeds? Just picked up some Scotti Biscotti and Blueberry Biscotti Sundae and got Margy Dog and Bat Mitzvah as freebies.


If you dont strip lowers id watch every plant nowdays on the lowers lol. I watch all new plants heavy regardless what breeder..one slip up and ur fucked (unless u got tester room) I also just dropped a pack of margy dog freebies and theyall cracked.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hands were too sticky to try and get better pics, but snagged a few while bucking. This is my mutant biscotti sherbert


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 7, 2020)

What is the pedigree to Grape Pie BX? Lost it in my notes.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 7, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What is the pedigree to Grape Pie BX? Lost it in my notes.


I know the Grape Pie BX fems that I got is Grape Pie x Sundae Driver. I was lucky enough to be able to snag one pack, and I’m not popping those until I got a set up dialed in that I can rely on.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 7, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I
> 
> I soaked 12 calimints and 1 cracked lol. I put em all down for a dirt nap so i to wasnt impressed.. lol anways back to the regular schedule broadcast


Damn sorry to hear that man, three of the Calimints are starting to show their tails, while two aren’t really doing much, and one sunk. I’m presuming the one that sunk to the bottom is a dud, and I don’t want to fish that one out and have a chance of possibly sinking/disturbing the others. 12 out of the 13 Sugar Rush germinated just fine, and I got them all planted into some solo cups filled with coco. I forgot who mentioned it but they said they had a 100% success rate using this specific method with coco, and it worked perfectly for my mom’s fruit and vegetable seeds. I just filled up the cup until it was full, tapped it on the ground so there was no air pockets, planted the seed, gently spread the dirt back over it, and then misted it gently with a pump sprayer. Now they’re all chilling in their temporary home until they start popping out of the surface, and then they’ll get moved to their permanent home.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 7, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn sorry to hear that man, three of the Calimints are starting to show their tails, while two aren’t really doing much, and one sunk. I’m presuming the one that sunk to the bottom is a dud, and I don’t want to fish that one out and have a chance of possibly sinking/disturbing the others. 12 out of the 13 Sugar Rush germinated just fine, and I got them all planted into some solo cups filled with coco. I forgot who mentioned it but they said they had a 100% success rate using this specific method with coco, and it worked perfectly for my mom’s fruit and vegetable seeds. I just filled up the cup until it was full, tapped it on the ground so there was no air pockets, planted the seed, gently spread the dirt back over it, and then misted it gently with a pump sprayer. Now they’re all chilling in their temporary home until they start popping out of the surface, and then they’ll get moved to their permanent home.


Ime ive had the opposite. after 24hrs if some didnt crack ,but sink.. ive found the ones that sink sprout and the ones that floated didnt. This is my experience Based on many attempts of running old beans kept in undesirable conditions or just an old rare pack and cant afford to sacrifice not planting ones that dont crack.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 8, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What is the pedigree to Grape Pie BX? Lost it in my notes.


Gp x gp x doho male


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 8, 2020)

NoMoreBottles said:


> So is this a common thing with their seeds? Just picked up some Scotti Biscotti and Blueberry Biscotti Sundae and got Margy Dog and Bat Mitzvah as freebies.


Like the dude said lollipop em good and just watch em, i find balls a lot. But never got a seeded crop so dont worry youll be aight. I just keep ones that neva eva show balls. And the buds awesome just look at the pics on here i only seen 1 shitty pic it was a williams wonder cross from oracle. Lol no offense official not ur fault


----------



## southernguy99 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey guy I'm looking at some of cannarado's stuff, wondering if you could give me some info on these 3 flavors ,grape Biscotti Sundae , Biscotti Cakes and Daily Biscotti. what can I expect for flavors that most important, them yield bud structure and resin , thanks for any info 

also there is also a daily Biscotti Sundae V2 is that any better then the daily Biscotti Thanks


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 8, 2020)

southernguy99 said:


> Hey guy I'm looking at some of cannarado's stuff, wondering if you could give me some info on these 3 flavors ,grape Biscotti Sundae , Biscotti Cakes and Daily Biscotti. what can I expect for flavors that most important, them yield bud structure and resin , thanks for any info
> 
> also there is also a daily Biscotti Sundae V2 is that any better then the daily Biscotti Thanks


They all sound good, someone here grew the cakes i belive and it looked amazing, or maybe it was the chunks take a look back cant be to far


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 8, 2020)

southernguy99 said:


> Hey guy I'm looking at some of cannarado's stuff, wondering if you could give me some info on these 3 flavors ,grape Biscotti Sundae , Biscotti Cakes and Daily Biscotti. what can I expect for flavors that most important, them yield bud structure and resin , thanks for any info
> 
> also there is also a daily Biscotti Sundae V2 is that any better then the daily Biscotti Thanks


Havent smoked any, but all of these are the daily biscotti v2 (except small one in middle of first pic, its biscotti sherb mutant). They all have a very sweet smell


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 9, 2020)

Woke up to find that four already popped out of the soil, and most of the rest are about to pop through as well. These Sugar Rush have really surprised me with how vigorous they are. Should be fun to hunt through these and find which ones lean more to the grape pie, wedding cake, sherbet, or purple punch in it’s genetics. Hoping to find one that has the frost of the purple punch, the terps of wedding pie or sherb, and the yield of wedding cake.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 9, 2020)

Came home to a very nice surprise, 8/13 Sugar Rush have either popped out of the ground or are starting to peek their tops out of the ground. It’s kind of weird the one that didn’t successfully germinate was one of the first ones to pop up out of the coco, and I’m definitely glad I planted it instead of tossing it. The other five I can start to see bumps where their starting to push the coco up. So hopefully 13 out of 13 will successfully pop, and I wouldn’t be surprised if they did. Like I said before I’ve been really surprised at how vigorous these seeds have been. Once they all pop up and say hello they’ll be moved to their permanent home, and then the real fun begins. I’m definitely going to be super selective on which one or two I end up keeping moving forward, because the next packs I plan on popping and hunting through is the Watercolor Frosting(Gushers x Cocomero Gelatti) and Sherb breath from Thugpug.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 9, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Havent smoked any, but all of these are the daily biscotti v2 (except small one in middle of first pic, its biscotti sherb mutant). They all have a very sweet smellView attachment 4589972View attachment 4589973View attachment 4589974


Crushin it


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 9, 2020)

Never g


Greybush7387 said:


> Like the dude said lollipop em good and just watch em, i find balls a lot. But never got a seeded crop so dont worry youll be aight. I just keep ones that neva eva show balls. And the buds awesome just look at the pics on here i only seen 1 shitty pic it was a williams wonder cross from oracle. Lol no offense official not ur fault


never grew Williams wonder anything ...???


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 9, 2020)

Marmalade #2 lower nug for my smoking pleasure.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 9, 2020)

No offense None taken either.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 10, 2020)

i noticed most if not all of the crosses in the birthday cake line are ones that Nspecta at CSI focused heavily on, are they most likely un-labeled collabs? im torn between the two breeders for my next run lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 10, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Crushin it


So I ran into the same issues you warned me about 3 popped up looking like this  . It’s definitely from the coco being too moist, thankfully five look absolutely fine and more are still popping up. I just really hope that they all don’t end up like this, and hopefully the ones that did can bounce back I’m not so sure though. Going to keep my fingers crossed and pray for the best, and if they don’t make it at least the other five are doing amazing.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 10, 2020)

So all the rest of them ended up popping but due to the coco being too moist, (which is entirely my fault) a lot of them look like the one I posted above. I’m hoping some of them can bounce back and pull through, but I did have to pull one due to the top being so rotted it just broke right off. Looks like I’m going to pop that pack of watercolor frosting sooner rather than later. I’m definitely bummed, but at least five are still thriving, live in learn. I’m going to take a drive up to the Garden Center, Friday and see if I can find something better for popping seeds. Hopefully I can find something that doesn’t retain as much moisture, but I still can’t help being pissed off at myself for misting them too much. If I wouldn’t of done that they all would’ve popped.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 10, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Never g
> 
> never grew Williams wonder anything ...???


What was it then? u still have seeds the herm ones u labled the first pics u threw up when u started coming here.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So all the rest of them ended up popping but due to the coco being too moist, (which is entirely my fault) a lot of them look like the one I posted above. I’m hoping some of them can bounce back and pull through, but I did have to pull one due to the top being so rotted it just broke right off. Looks like I’m going to pop that pack of watercolor frosting sooner rather than later. I’m definitely bummed, but at least five are still thriving, live in learn. I’m going to take a drive up to the Garden Center, Friday and see if I can find something better for popping seeds. Hopefully I can find something that doesn’t retain as much moisture, but I still can’t help being pissed off at myself for misting them too much. If I wouldn’t of done that they all would’ve popped.


Yea the cocos full of the fungus that causes pyth, imo i dunno if its just the moisture. Id be careful the medium should be drying out.


----------



## StayHungry (Jun 10, 2020)

Has anyone ran affy taffy or socks?

Have some Apple sundaes going now 2 look very similar very fast veg growth. One is very slow growing hoping this one hold true to the slower the growth the more Apple terps it shows...well that’s what I’ve gathered from the web.

how does Cannarado’s setup go? Hydro? Just wondering cause I can’t seem to find much seema like they or him/she doesn’t seem to like social media much either for how big of a breeder they are...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 10, 2020)

Bingo


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 10, 2020)

most dubble sundae phenos didn't stretch for shit but there's some dank in there. I had two that did stretch a little and both were lime green with sour/pine/lime terps. the other phenos got some purple and ranged in flavor from a little sweet cereal to almost like medical ointment. I prefer the most dubb leaning ones and i'll be keepin my favorite of those around for a while. definitely going to hit it with some dubking pollen when i collect it later in the year.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 11, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Yea the cocos full of the fungus that causes pyth, imo i dunno if its just the moisture. Id be careful the medium should be drying out.


True that, the medium is barely drying out. Even the ones that popped successfully and are looking good are still pretty damn moist, and I haven’t misted them or gave them any water since I initially planted them. Two that came up messed up seem like they’re bouncing back so that would bring the total that successfully popped up to seven. I also woke up this morning to two of the Calimints successfully popped up out of the ground, so that brings me up to a total of nine. I’m going to hold off on popping the Watercolor Frosting, and just hunt through these for now. I’ll save the Watercolor Frosting for when I get a better medium. I was thinking of probably getting some happy frog and possibly mixing more perlite in it for better drainage, or even try plugs or rock wool but I’m not sure yet. I’ll cross that bridge after this run and when I start popping the watercolor frosting.


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 11, 2020)

A bud of the Wedding Cake crossed with Sundae Driver by Cannarado Genetics. Super Stinky!! Super Sticky!!! Super Frosty!!! Some of the best stuff i have ever smoked in my Life! It's still a little bit damp, i'm going to give it a few more days of drying and then start curing it .


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 11, 2020)

So here’s all the ones that successfully popped up out of the ground without the tops being all messed up. Got 7 Sugar Rush and two of them seem to be bouncing out of the funk they were in so that’s definitely good. I had to throw out the rest because like I said the tops we’re so messed up that they snapped and fell off without me even touching them. It was like the tops had completely rotted and just snapped off. Oh well live and learn, I’m just happy that five are thriving, two are starting to bounce back, and two of the Calimints popped up just fine. I’m positive that I’ll be able to find a lovely keeper out of those seven. I’ll post some more pictures once they get bigger and start showing off their structure, happy growing everyone.


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 11, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So here’s all the ones that successfully popped up out of the ground without the tops being all messed up. Got 7 Sugar Rush and two of them seem to be bouncing out of the funk they were in so that’s definitely good. I had to throw out the rest because like I said the tops we’re so messed up that they snapped and fell off without me even touching them. It was like the tops had completely rotted and just snapped off. Oh well live and learn, I’m just happy that five are thriving, two are starting to bounce back, and two of the Calimints popped up just fine. I’m positive that I’ll be able to find a lovely keeper out of those seven. I’ll post some more pictures once they get bigger and start showing off their structure, happy growing everyone.


Your coco looks really wet, be careful at the start of the plants life because the roots are only very small and they cannot drink much


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 11, 2020)

I have 3 rado strains already popped I kind of want to venture out but It’s hard everything sounds enticing if I get the clear water collab in time I’ll do those


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 11, 2020)

Ive been waiting for sumthing and hittup shn tonight for the grapestomper x white x runtz those will b next up 4 me definitely. Was gonna do my cocomero f2s but ill wait. 1 of my grape macs looks insane frosty as f and its own smell i have found my keeper but still wanna run the other runt again.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh 


Greybush7387 said:


> What was it then? u still have seeds the herm ones u labled the first pics u threw up when u started coming here.


pineapple/albert walker x frozen margy


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 11, 2020)

Concord Crush and garden


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 12, 2020)

Rado suppossed to send out a newsletter 2 today, i hope he has some s1s coming i missed that drop last time.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 12, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> Your coco looks really wet, be careful at the start of the plants life because the roots are only very small and they cannot drink much


Yeah I definitely misted them way too heavy initially, but I haven’t misted them or gave them any water since I initially planted them. I’m going to let them dry out before I spray any more water, and when I do it’s only gonna be a couple squirts. The two that were looking pretty bad, but we’re starting to bounce back are bouncing back hard now. I also got one or two more Calimints that are about to pop up as well. I’m glad I learned this lesson now, about overwatering while using coco instead of having to learn the hard way when I popped some of my more prized packs. Next time I’m just going to gently mist them a couple times, instead of misting the shit out of them like I did with these.


----------



## jonesaa (Jun 12, 2020)

Summer grow lineup in cue, going to be a fun indoor grow season.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 12, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Summer grow lineup in cue, going to be a fun indoor grow season.
> 
> View attachment 4593304


dig the avatar lol. whered you get these cuts? havent been able to find most of these


----------



## jonesaa (Jun 12, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> dig the avatar lol. whered you get these cuts? havent been able to find most of these


Go to the website!!! some of these are available now!!! I just grabbed some more... it's going on all weekend.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 12, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Go to the website!!! some of these are available now!!! I just grabbed some more... it's going on all weekend.


Each day new strains are going up, so check out his list to see what you want and watch. I remember he has like 50 crosses in this drop its freaking massive. That wookiebreath one looked nice but went fast.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 12, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Summer grow lineup in cue, going to be a fun indoor grow season.
> 
> View attachment 4593304


I just dropped a pack of the Caffe' Macchiato, 11/11 sprouted and have risen. Hope you have some good luck with those.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 12, 2020)

Tbh x 1000 

I’m praying glo gets this drop bc I want like 6 packs and glo savings be clutch ..


----------



## nc208 (Jun 12, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Tbh x 1000
> 
> I’m praying glo gets this drop bc I want like 6 packs and glo savings be clutch ..


Rado is charging only 80 bucks a pack for fems and he gives you a bonus freebie, its better than the small discount GLO offers IMO.
Rados freebies are as good as his packs.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 12, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Rado suppossed to send out a newsletter 2 today, i hope he has some s1s coming i missed that drop last time.


Did people get this letter yet?


----------



## nc208 (Jun 12, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Did people get this letter yet?


I got it 1 hour ago, here it is for anyone that missed it.


*Gushers Feminized Crosses*
(Gelato #41 x Triangle Kush)






You read it correct. We are gonna be Gushing this line at you all weekend. This is list 1 of 4. Each day I am gonna be sending out a newsletter that will have the daily lineup being offered over at Radogear. This drop represents a lot of work that has been done behind the scenes in Rado's garden going back many months. We are excited to share these limited genetics with you, giving you access to some deeper cuts in the Cannarado genetic lineup. Many of the items on this list are very limited and will be sold out quickly. The items that are more plentiful such as the Gushers S1 will be restocked each day as inventory will allow. So if something is sold out, when the next newsletter goes out, you may have a second chance to grab one. 








*Payment Options Have Changed
Well Shit, the folks over at PayPal and Venmo have decided to put a temporary hold on our access to their payment platforms, so we are back to off-grid payment options. We are not alone in this setback, we have seen several posts on Instagram of this same thing occurring with some of our peers. That being said, we always generously reward timely CASH or Money Order payments with killer FREEBIES. Speaking of FREEBIES! Holy Shit do I have some killer gear here!! *


----------



## ktmracer51 (Jun 12, 2020)

Some butterscotch x doho freebies. Just misted a bit before pic


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 12, 2020)

Glo accepts cc 

I would prefer rado site but I’m not mailing anything off I did it 2x before .. with these lines I’m good on waiting 2 hours at the post

gushers s1 .. blushers and maybe 2 more I’d grab but I’m gonna grow out the ones I have already .. I feel like I never get to I’m always chasing the newest shit


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I got it 1 hour ago, here it is for anyone that missed it.
> 
> ​
> *Gushers Feminized Crosses*
> ...


God damnit. Fuck this guy. I can't keep buying shit lol ;\


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I got it 1 hour ago, here it is for anyone that missed it.
> 
> ​
> *Gushers Feminized Crosses*
> ...


I wonder if the Munson and sour d/Urkle cuts came from dominion and csi directly or where he sourced them.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 12, 2020)

Topanga lemon #7 day 48-50 or so 2nd run. No citrus on this one.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 13, 2020)

So when I woke this morning I checked for the drop. There was only 3 strains on rados site left none of which interested me at all. So did it all drop and sell out already? I keep checking. There were 2 must haves on the list for me. Does he only do initial drops on seedsherenow and his site? Kind of what it seems like.


----------



## sootze2 (Jun 13, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> So when I woke this morning I checked for the drop. There was only 3 strains on rados site left none of which interested me at all. So did it all drop and sell out already? I keep checking. There were 2 must haves on the list for me. Does he only do initial drops on seedsherenow and his site? Kind of what it seems like.


Yesterday's are mostly sold out. Still have a few more days left. Today hasn't dropped yet.

Some strains only had a few packs it seems (Blue Blushers and Wookie one were gone quick). Others were more plentiful. I think there will be a few each day that will go in < 5 min like yesterday. Keep hitting F5 my friend.

Edit: It's live and at least 1 strain is gone. Good luck everyone.


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2020)

That og18 cross,yeah I may just try it out..
Og18 was some good herb.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 13, 2020)

genuity said:


> That og18 cross,yeah I may just try it out..
> Og18 was some good herb.


Fuck I wasnt fast enough this time. Some Cuck stole the bath salts as I was submitting final checkout. Off by 1 sec.

92 og x gushers was bath salts.


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Fuck I wasnt fast enough this time. Some Cuck stole the bath salts as I was submitting final checkout. Off by 1 sec.
> 
> 92 og x gushers was bath salts.


92OG is a favorite around here..
So I can see why that one went ghost..


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 13, 2020)

Eh well that is shitty you can lose seeds that were in your cart? Kept shopping and lost everything I had. Got lucky and watched them drop too.
sigh that thrilling feeling you got all the ones you wanted to damn I got nothing at all lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 13, 2020)

Tried to get the Gushers S1’s but when I went to check out it said they were sold out so I settled on the Gushers OG. The Legend OG cut he uses is the truth, and it should also add some more gas to the Gushers. I was on the fence with the Platinum Bubba, 92 OG cross or the Wedding Cake cross, but I settled with the Legend OG cross. Should be some insane pheno’s to be found out of those. So I got all of the Sugar Rush put in their new permanent home and they’re doing extremely well. The two that weren’t doing so hot bounced back with a vengeance. I also got three Calimints that popped so those should be interesting to hunt through as well.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 13, 2020)

I chose to abstain from 92 og as pepper is not my thing and also not what I have seen in any real ogk s1's. The legend one I was buying as well. Lost several packs of that the gushers s1 lemoande cross and the zkittlez cross. 

I did finally land the wedding cake but it is the one I wanted least only because I have so much wedding cake stuff it isn't funny /shrug it is an awesome strain no doubt though.

Hopefully tomorrow I can get lucky and snag what I wanted. I have doubts I will ever get the blueberry one which is the one I want most.

Is the lemonade he uses the str8lemonade or is it the one that comes up when you google lemonade strain?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 13, 2020)

I 2 was robbed of freshwater x gushers, but did get 1 pack of gushers and the grapestomper x white x gushers. Im waiting for a grape pie x gushers.. Maybe tommarow good luck you feinds


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 13, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I chose to abstain from 92 og as pepper is not my thing and also not what I have seen in any real ogk s1's. The legend one I was buying as well. Lost several packs of that the gushers s1 lemoande cross and the zkittlez cross.
> 
> I did finally land the wedding cake but it is the one I wanted least only because I have so much wedding cake stuff it isn't funny /shrug it is an awesome strain no doubt though.
> 
> ...


Damn man seems like you had all types of bad luck on this drop. I definitely feel where you’re coming from on the wedding cake cross. That was the one that I at least wanted as well, not because it’s a bad strain but just because I have more than enough WC crosses. Hopefully he drops some more and you can get your hands on the blueberry cross.


----------



## tman42 (Jun 13, 2020)

I got lucky and ended up with Gusher S1's, Puddles (Sundae Driver x Gushers) and the Hot Tamales (WiFi[Cannarado Cut] x Gushers.


----------



## ktmracer51 (Jun 13, 2020)

Scored a pack of the Puddles back in April. Was eye balling the Candy Brandy (Moonshine Haze x Gushers). He had a couple sativa crosses on that first list that sounded very interesting.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 13, 2020)

tman42 said:


> I got lucky and ended up with Gusher S1's, Puddles (Sundae Driver x Gushers) and the Hot Tamales (WiFi[Cannarado Cut] x Gushers.


The Wifi will be dope man I didn't go for it only because I have TK s1's and TK x Wifi #43 I can just knock up to gushers s1 or the legend cross was my thought process. Damn I really have 0 interest in buying shit for seeds but there is so much awesome on this menu I just can't not.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 13, 2020)

ktmracer51 said:


> Scored a pack of the Puddles back in April. Was eye balling the Candy Brandy (Moonshine Haze x Gushers). He had a couple sativa crosses on that first list that sounded very interesting.


Oh now that sounds really fuckin creative. I would buy this in a heartbeat.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 13, 2020)

Scooped a mushers. Coal creek kush x gushers, sounds dank!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 13, 2020)

I seen the drop and immediately closed my apps lol 

I can’t keep buying seeds like this .. it’s dope these drops are like hunts tho u gotta be quick so it helps when I’m trying not to buy

on another note I’m trying to narrow down what direction I wanna go in as far as flavor .. the guava gelato has been on my radar a while

Tonight I have to pop some beans the others are getting big But I want some males so 
4x guavamero 
4x karma melon 
2xwhite hot guava fems 

And whenever the road dawg and silver haze arrive I’m doing 4x and 2x also and I think I’ll be set then


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 14, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> So when I woke this morning I checked for the drop. There was only 3 strains on rados site left none of which interested me at all. So did it all drop and sell out already? I keep checking. There were 2 must haves on the list for me. Does he only do initial drops on seedsherenow and his site? Kind of what it seems like.


i checked yesterday morning, there was 10 or 11 up, refreshed the page a day later and there was only 3. Rado is putting stuff up daily, best to check in the mornings


----------



## nc208 (Jun 14, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> i checked yesterday morning, there was 10 or 11 up, refreshed the page a day later and there was only 3. Rado is putting stuff up daily, best to check in the mornings


No. It's been upload each day around 530 eastern. Best to be looking then.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> i checked yesterday morning, there was 10 or 11 up, refreshed the page a day later and there was only 3. Rado is putting stuff up daily, best to check in the mornings


Pro tip you got 60 seconds to make a decision.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hope some more freshwaters go up cmon.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 14, 2020)

What's crazy is Rado made a post on IG the other day seeming to complain about the trend of crossing new hype to other hype etc...

I'm over here stretching my head like " dude aren't you releasing a thousand crosses every other month?"

So basically the big names are just over saturating the market to fuck each other over or beat the next guy to the punch. Cool stuff.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

To be fair to him though he said he is guilty of it too  And honestly who else had watermelon line? I think he has done a great job changing things up. The Gushers line is completely worthy of release as well if ya ask me. It will be interesting to see what is next.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 14, 2020)

Just got a pack of Gashers (tk91/the white x gushers) yesterday and a pack of the hot tamales back in April I believe as well


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

You guys might as well just find something else to do today. I hired a Chinese cyber cafe to buy for me.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jun 14, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You guys might as well just find something else to do today. I hired a Chinese cyber cafe to buy for me.


Hey man I remember you from ICMag hope you’re well bro


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

Doing great. Still skulk around over there kind of left the internet after the whole rez debacle. Just been active again these past 2 years online. Hope things well your way too.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

See told ya. My Hong Kong homies came through. Bought the whole drop.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 14, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> See told ya. My Hong Kong homies came through. Bought the whole drop.


It dropped already?! I didnt even see it


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

Me ordering.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

I got a feeling todays drop will be later. Saturday night last night hes hung over I'd expect 8 pm.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 14, 2020)

Seeds here now has a few of the crosses that sold out left


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 14, 2020)

Did he drop the Slushers or Blushers yet?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

Some blushers the first day. I take it anything hasnt made a reappearance may be gone.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 14, 2020)

Damn that's weak


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 14, 2020)

Its live guys


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 14, 2020)

I grabbed a curb check and fry bread


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I grabbed a curb check and fry bread


Fry breaded sounded like some straight pressure! It's already sold out too


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

Hah didnt drop anything I wanted. Damn. Oh well should have been there the first night. The True Lemon cross sounds fire though. So did the topanga x sherbert.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 14, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hah didnt drop anything I wanted. Damn. Oh well should have been there the first night. The True Lemon cross sounds fire though. So did the topanga x sherbert.


Tomorrow will probably be the last drop. It was a little underwhelming


----------



## nc208 (Jun 14, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hah didnt drop anything I wanted. Damn. Oh well should have been there the first night. The True Lemon cross sounds fire though. So did the topanga x sherbert.


yeah I jumped at the Topanga canyon OG x sherbert(Jungle boys cut) x gushers and
Grape pie x Gushers, I was waiting for him to drop the Grape pie....


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 14, 2020)

grabbed jolt, looked interesting


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 14, 2020)

Cannarado Genetics are releasing some straight Fire at the moment. I went for the jungle boys cut but by the time i got to the checkout they were all gone. I'm hoping that they release Wedding cake crossed with Gushers at some point? I would be interested in that. I guess all these strains are limited stock only?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

Gonna go ahead and get some true lemons since I don't think we will be seeing the legend og cross again =X It will be super fire. Honestly surprised it didn't get bought up immediately.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 14, 2020)

Missed the grusher at checkout 2 mins after drop wow mad fast. But im not that mad i still have wayyy to many as is but damn. Mad fast


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 14, 2020)

I ran the legend and had to do a clean and dumped all cuts .. the legend is fire it’s like old Skool stank that permeates and stays on your fingers 

it reminds me of the fire og even in looks but more flavor and stank .. the fire and Louie have this weird inhale I can’t describe the flavor but the exhale it where it’s at ..

The 2x tk91 are getting big and the single scoop and special occasion are right behind I dropped 3x guavamero and 2 dubble sundae and a bunch of other shit in rooters earlier my little 2x2 tent should be here soon so I can collect pollen safely finally and hit some clones


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 14, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Missed the grusher at checkout 2 mins after drop wow mad fast. But im not that mad i still have wayyy to many as is but damn. Mad fast


Same


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 14, 2020)

I was asking him earlier if he used the crinkle cut or the respect cut to make fatso and he said Legend/Respect OG. He basically said the legend/respect OG is more of an OG and he didn’t know what the Crinkle cut was. So any Legend/Respect OG crosses should be some straight heat. I’m glad I choose that Gushers and Legend/Respect OG cross over the rest, because it should add some lovely classic OG terps to the Gushers. If anyone has any of his Legend crosses and love OG, it sounds like you’ll be in for a real treat.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 14, 2020)

I’m glad I was asleep during this drop though lol. Number one I don’t need any more seeds, number two I really don’t have the money to buy anymore seeds, and number three I would’ve been severely tempted to snag the Grushers, Fry Bread, or the True Lemon.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 14, 2020)

I think they are gonna slowly add a couple throughout the day they just added dip styx (pyxy styx x gushers)


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What's crazy is Rado made a post on IG the other day seeming to complain about the trend of crossing new hype to other hype etc...
> 
> I'm over here stretching my head like " dude aren't you releasing a thousand crosses every other month?"
> 
> So basically the big names are just over saturating the market to fuck each other over or beat the next guy to the punch. Cool stuff.


ive been thinking about this all day.

Also, im a genetics noob, but arent these crosses that contain 4+ strains, some of which are also crosses, a total crapshoot on what phenotypes/genetics youll get in your seeds? Wouldnt that be the equivalent of saying this seed contains the dominant characteristics of one of these 4 or 6 or 8 or more strains: _ _ _ _ _ ?

Id think one would be more keen on getting something thats got a tighter phenotypical range? not such a roll of the dice?


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 14, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> I think they are gonna slowly add a couple throughout the day they just added dip styx (pyxy styx x gushers)


I went ahead and ordered a pack dip Styx just in case...


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 14, 2020)

Did it sell out already?


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 14, 2020)

Paulyd!satx said:


> Did it sell out already?


Dip styx yes it did and like 2 others I think


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 14, 2020)

Glad I got mine in. Close call haha


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 14, 2020)

He says on ig he’s dropping the rest soon/tonite. I don’t think the curbcheck went thru cause I didn’t get an invoice, see if anything fun comes at the end here.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> ive been thinking about this all day.
> 
> Also, im a genetics noob, but arent these crosses that contain 4+ strains, some of which are also crosses, a total crapshoot on what phenotypes/genetics youll get in your seeds? Wouldnt that be the equivalent of saying this seed contains the dominant characteristics of one of these 4 or 6 or 8 or more strains: _ _ _ _ _ ?
> 
> Id think one would be more keen on getting something thats got a tighter phenotypical range? not such a roll of the dice?


Not at all and anyone griping about it isn't growing it.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 14, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> ive been thinking about this all day.
> 
> Also, im a genetics noob, but arent these crosses that contain 4+ strains, some of which are also crosses, a total crapshoot on what phenotypes/genetics youll get in your seeds? Wouldnt that be the equivalent of saying this seed contains the dominant characteristics of one of these 4 or 6 or 8 or more strains: _ _ _ _ _ ?
> 
> Id think one would be more keen on getting something thats got a tighter phenotypical range? not such a roll of the dice?


yea I thought this also but no that’s not how it’s works .. the strain is gonna lean to either parent or be a even balanced hybrid .. just bc one strain has 4 genetics doesn’t meant there gonna pop out in the cross ..

If u were to self the seeds then maybe u will see diff expressions but even then most of the time it’s usually mostly the same as mom with some variance In my experience..

the only traits u would need to worry about is breeding herm tendency and it increases every time u use a poly hybrid But doesn’t mean it’s gonna herm just higher chances from the lineage which makes sense in the big picture


----------



## Cultivore (Jun 14, 2020)

Grabbed Gushers S1, Bubblegush, Applushers and Sour Apple Gushers. Been stocking up on his Apple Juice and Sour Apple crosses in hopes of hunting out some serious Apple phenos. I tried Apple Sundae from the Herbal Center in Denver earlier this year and was blown away by how much the Apple flavor came through....


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 14, 2020)

Cultivore said:


> Grabbed Gushers S1, Bubblegush, Applushers and Sour Apple Gushers. Been stocking up on his Apple Juice and Sour Apple crosses in hopes of hunting out some serious Apple phenos. I tried Apple Sundae from the Herbal Center in Denver earlier this year and was blown away by how much the Apple flavor came through....


Currently have 2 apple sundaes in veg one is a heavy sundae driver leaner the other I cant get a for sure smell from but its gonna be good hoping I find some apple in there I saw that someone here ran some and found no apple terps


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 14, 2020)

I’m guessing they’re either dropping at 11 or midnight.


----------



## Cultivore (Jun 14, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Currently have 2 apple sundaes in veg one is a heavy sundae driver leaner the other I cant get a for sure smell from but its gonna be good hoping I find some apple in there I saw that someone here ran some and found no apple terps


I hope for your sake you find one my friend! I read somewhere here that there was rumor the slower vegging phenos have more of the apple terps. Could be hear say. Keep us posted on your results.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 14, 2020)

This is the sundae driver leaner one and the second picture is the other one and it is a slower vegging plant compared to the first one.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 14, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> yea I thought this also but no that’s not how it’s works .. the strain is gonna lean to either parent or be a even balanced hybrid .. just bc one strain has 4 genetics doesn’t meant there gonna pop out in the cross ..
> 
> If u were to self the seeds then maybe u will see diff expressions but even then most of the time it’s usually mostly the same as mom with some variance In my experience..
> 
> the only traits u would need to worry about is breeding herm tendency and it increases every time u use a poly hybrid But doesn’t mean it’s gonna herm just higher chances from the lineage which makes sense in the big picture


thanks for breaking it down! makes sense


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 14, 2020)

New drop live


----------



## Cultivore (Jun 14, 2020)

4th drop is LIVE!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

gettem


----------



## nc208 (Jun 14, 2020)

Cultivore said:


> 4th drop is LIVE!


Damn this guy, I grabbed the neon future too.


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 14, 2020)

neon future!


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 14, 2020)

Neon went fast, I think I grab last one


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 14, 2020)

Grabbed composure since I never got the invoice on the curb check. I’m good with that, face/off x private reserve sounds fire.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

Someone buy the keylime pie cross so I dont.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Grabbed composure since I never got the invoice on the curb check. I’m good with that, face/off x private reserve sounds fire.



I didnt get an invoice for one of mine either still sending in I copy pasted the order form.


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 14, 2020)

N


JewelRunner said:


> Grabbed composure since I never got the invoice on the curb check. I’m good with that, face/off x private reserve sounds fire.


Name shaker just dropped


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 14, 2020)

Man someone grabbed the peanut brittle when I checked out


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Grabbed composure since I never got the invoice on the curb check. I’m good with that, face/off x private reserve sounds fire.


Just grabbed the last composure. Private Reserve OG is HEAT.


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 14, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Man someone grabbed the peanut brittle when I checked out


I saw 3 neon future at first then 2 when I saw cart then one at checkout lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

I just bought several packs of cookies and cream so figured I'd leave the neon future out but knew people were gonna love that. I looked at for few hah. I managed to finally land some s1's.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 14, 2020)

Man, they are going FAST!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 14, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Just grabbed the last composure. Private Reserve OG is HEAT.


Yupp!


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 14, 2020)

I got Zqueezeit someone must have bought all of them right after. First zkittles and gushers so figured 2 birds


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 14, 2020)

Was able to grab the gushers s1 very sad I didnt see any slushers


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 14, 2020)

Did I do good?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 14, 2020)

what is macrib? Mac x ?


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 14, 2020)

No Frickin Idea. Lol.... Anyone.... Anyone...


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 14, 2020)

Happy man here


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 14, 2020)

There are a few decent gushers crosses still at seedsherenow. 9 bux more than the radio site, I think they come w grumpz f2 freebie.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> There are a few decent gushers crosses still at seedsherenow. 9 bux more than the radio site, I think they come w grumpz f2 freebie.


Wish I had patience for that Vietnam black one. Up to 90 days flower


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey do you have to send cash or can you send money order? Top of email says cash only then bottom says cash or money order


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 14, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Hey do you have to send cash or can you send money order? Top of email says cash only then bottom says cash or money order


Either or. They are pretty much the same


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 14, 2020)

scooped a pack of Beaches (chem4/forum X Gushers)


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jun 15, 2020)

Glad most of you guys got what you wanted. I missed out on Grape pie x Gushers, cherry pie x gushers, GMO x gushers and everything I can’t remember the name of from the first part 1 drop. I did manage to scoop up:

Gushlatti x2
Puddles
Hot Tamales x2
Gushnilla x2
Rum Gush
Purple Plushers x2
Fry Bread x2
Gushers s1
Slushers
Applushers
Perpetual Motion
Fire Styx

really sad about the grape pie and GMO though I hade the cherry pie and grape pie in cart and when I went to check out the cherry pie was gone and when I deleted it and tried to check out the grape pie was gone too


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 15, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> Glad most of you guys got what you wanted. I missed out on Grape pie x Gushers, cherry pie x gushers, GMO x gushers and everything I can’t remember the name of from the first part 1 drop. I did manage to scoop up:
> 
> Gushlatti x2
> Puddles
> ...


Sick ass pick ups man jealous you landed a pack of those slushers


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jun 15, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> Cannarado Genetics are releasing some straight Fire at the moment. I went for the jungle boys cut but by the time i got to the checkout they were all gone. I'm hoping that they release Wedding cake crossed with Gushers at some point? I would be interested in that. I guess all these strains are limited stock only?


He dropped the wedding cake x gushers in the second wave. I got two packs it’s called Gushnilla


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 15, 2020)

The gmo one was on there for a while tonight. I wanted it but already have like 10 gmo crosses lol


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jun 15, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Sick ass pick ups man jealous you landed a pack of those slushers


Thank you! Did you get the GMO x? I’ll trade ya


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jun 15, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> The gmo one was on there for a while tonight. I wanted it but already have like 10 gmo crosses lol


I woke up 25 minutes after the last drop went live


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 15, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> He dropped the wedding cake x gushers in the second wave. I got two packs it’s called Gushnilla


 Nice comp bro, that wedding cross was on my list. Had to settle for the dip Styx( which I’m still just as happy with). I’m not crying your crying


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 15, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> I woke up 25 minutes after the last drop went live


You know if there's gonna be another drop?


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 15, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> Thank you! Did you get the GMO x? I’ll trade ya


Nah I wish I picked it up now just to trade you lol. I got gushers s1, gashers (tk/ the white x gushers) and hot tamales


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 15, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> You know if there's gonna be another drop?


Nah I last drop of the gushers some other banks might still have some apparently seeds here now does


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jun 15, 2020)

I ended up okay

2 Gusher S1
4 Bombolone
2 Gushnilla
1 Garlissimo
1 Key Lime Squeeze
1 Cherry Gotti Plush


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 15, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> He dropped the wedding cake x gushers in the second wave. I got two packs it’s called Gushnilla


Damn, gutted i missed them


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 15, 2020)

Grape Dog D regs, although now I only see them in fems. Thanks @quiescent


----------



## topshelfgeez (Jun 15, 2020)

managed to grab the gusher s1's, only other cross I really wanted was blushers but I'm happy with what I got


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 15, 2020)

Anyone know what MacRib is???


----------



## Cultivore (Jun 15, 2020)

Haven’t received an emailed invoice for last nights order other than the confirmation I saw on the website after placing it. Probably still gonna send the cash out today regardless... don’t wanna miss out.


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 15, 2020)

Cultivore said:


> Haven’t received an emailed invoice for last nights order other than the confirmation I saw on the website after placing it. Probably still gonna send the cash out today regardless... don’t wanna miss out.


You just need to reference your order number when you send in the cash.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Jun 15, 2020)

Loving the kitchen sinks by cannarado! They are all lovely,high thc n terps I'm at week 6 bloom,normally I find a couple decent phenos out of 9 plants, but all 4 I planted of these kitchen sinks all look like keepers, there pissing over everything else in my garden by far!! have a super stinky GMO/chem d pheno the other 3 are turning purple but each has different terps, sour grape tart/jam #1 watermelon,hash,creamy #2 fuel,onion,stinky chem #3 grape,fuel,mint #4 all phenos I'm keeping couple nanners on the gmo/D Pheno but tweezers sorted that, still keeping that pheno coz the stink on it is UNREAL! gonna grab some more kitchen sink seeds while they still in stock, for future grows, hps light don't do pics justice! I will put in mh light for final week,and I'll get decent pics then,to really show colours ect


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 15, 2020)

They just dropped more gushers s1


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 15, 2020)

I didn’t see the gushers at all idk maybe I was slow


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 15, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I didn’t see the gushers at all idk maybe I was slow


Says they have 1 in stock right now


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 15, 2020)

Jesus christ never mind sold out


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 15, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Jesus christ never mind sold out


I got one .. after bitchinh about the post he got me

I have some other goodies up my sleeve in the cut just waiting ..

your first post helped me thanks 10000


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 15, 2020)

Nice at least you were able to get one. Shits crazy their stuff sells out so fast I didnt even know they dropped some crosses cause they sold out in like a minute


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 15, 2020)

Well I’m glad I wasn’t awake last night, I would’ve been way too tempted to grab the key lime squeeze. I was just on the website and there was two packs left of the S1’s and I had to smack myself on the hand to not order them. I already send out the payment for the Gushers OG(Legend OG/Respect OG x Gushers), and I can’t wait till they arrive. It’ll be interesting to see what freebies will come in this drop. I hope everyone got what they wanted, and happy growing everyone.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 15, 2020)

Gushers OG was a must have for me interest wise. I got two Fried Breads though. Maybe I can offer to trade them back to rado for them or something.

So what is everyones favorite they got?

Mine is the True Lemon Gushers. This is going to be incredible. Godly pot in all ways. I did not even know this one was being released and it is definitely my favorite now thinking about it. The flavor will be mind blowing.

I wound up being able to snag 2 packs of each:

True Lemon Gushers (FireOG/TK x Lemon Larry) x _Gushers_
Gushers S1 (gelato 41 x TK)
Gushnilla (wedding cake x gushers)
Fried Bread (Fried Ice Cream(Topanga Canyon OG – Jungleboys cut x Sherbet) x Gushers)

Missed out on Blushers, Gushers OG, and Water Gushers though. I'd take those over few I chose.

*Anyone got experience or knowledge of the Fried Ice Cream cut? Would really like to know smell profile. They did a big selection with this so terps may not be what genetics typically dictate.*


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 15, 2020)

Paulyd!satx said:


> Neon went fast, I think I grab last one


You're overly excited for a hybrid of a hybrid like calm down. Haven't/ Or weren't you online for the original cookies and cream ?

Just looked your some 2020 member and not around since 2010- 2015. 

Cool than be excited


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 15, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You're overly excited for a hybrid of a hybrid like calm down. Haven't/ Or weren't you online for the original cookies and cream ?
> 
> Just looked your some 2020 member and not around since 2010- 2015.
> 
> Cool than be excited


Hey thanks for the input. You seem very positive. Get it off your chest, whatever issues u got bro.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 15, 2020)

Paulyd!satx said:


> Hey thanks for the input. You seem very positive. Get it off your chest, whatever issues u got bro.


Get the original Cookies and Cream. There said it. Hyrbid of a hybrid


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 15, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Gushers OG was a must have for me interest wise. I got two Fried Breads though. Maybe I can offer to trade them back to rado for them or something.
> 
> So what is everyones favorite they got?
> 
> ...


Idk about the fried ice cream terps but the jungle boys cut of topanga canyon throws down weight and frost like a mf. The topanga lemons that lean toward the topanga smell like hot black top and tennis balls.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 15, 2020)

Idk but rado was lucky I had to go the bank and the post is literally next door all that shit talking and he still got me lol 

glad tho was virtually no wait and faster than normal .. gushers s1 sent 2 day express ..i guess sometimes shit lines up


----------



## jonesaa (Jun 15, 2020)

Yeah!!! Got 2 more Gushers S1s, gelato 25 x Gushers and Apple Juice x Gushers!!! missed the Slurricane and the Grape Pie one, but hey, that don't matter!!! Time to start growing!!!
It's going to be a good summer... but even better fall when the Gushers x ... are ready!!!

thx Rado!!!

es'e, jonesy...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 15, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Yeah!!! Got 2 more Gushers S1s, gelato 25 x Gushers and Apple Juice x Gushers!!! missed the Slurricane and the Grape Pie one, but hey, that don't matter!!! Time to start growing!!!
> It's going to be a good summer... but even better fall when the Gushers x ... are ready!!!
> 
> thx Rado!!!
> ...


I hawked the drops and never even saw the Slurricanes so there were probably only a couple of packs like it seems blushers.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 15, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I hawked the drops and never even saw the Slurricanes so there were probably only a couple of packs like it seems blushers.


Same man same those were the main two I wanted and I was refreshing every 5 minutes


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 15, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I hawked the drops and never even saw the Slurricanes so there were probably only a couple of packs like it seems blushers.



This and number two was the best drops. 

Yes grapepie is nice and slurricane but they are readily available on the market


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 15, 2020)

Yeah I am so bummed I missed the first one. I was expecting the release list and letter to be emailed little sooner than one minute before drops. It really makes it harder to find what you want when you have no idea wtf is being put up and if you take time to look you won't even get a pack.

I would have loved to have that gusherbs and king louie too.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 15, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah I am so bummed I missed the first one. I was expecting the release list and letter to be emailed little sooner than one minute before drops. It really makes it harder to find what you want when you have no idea wtf is being put up and if you take time to look you won't even get a pack.
> 
> I would have loved to have that gusherbs and king louie too.


I wanted washers and white grape gushers.


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 15, 2020)

I am still trying to figure out what the hell I bought. I thought the MacRib was from Capulator but he messaged me back and said he didn't make it. I have searched a ton and can't find out anything about it....


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 15, 2020)

Haha yeah I hate some of these we have no fuckin idea. I love that you bought that though nothing like a complete surprise if money isnt an issue.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 15, 2020)

Numbers don’t lie not everyone is gonna pay some will be re listed


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 15, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> I am still trying to figure out what the hell I bought. I thought the MacRib was from Capulator but he messaged me back and said he didn't make it. I have searched a ton and can't find out anything about it....


Meatbreath x the Mac is MacRib


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 15, 2020)

I’m stoked about every pack I grabbed. Idk if I’m gonna pop the mushers or composure first. definitely setting the fry bread to the side for now but I guarantee that cross is stupid flame.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Meatbreath x the Mac is MacRib


Should be frosty and funky. Not a bad choice for picking at random. I want to know where his Munson and sour Urkle came from. Breeder cuts or what?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 15, 2020)

some Crosses will definitely be relisted for non payment, but shn still has 5 left with the grumpz freebies.


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Meatbreath x the Mac is MacRib


Ooooooo. Meatbreath x MAC sounds amazing. Sounds like I grabbed a good one.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 15, 2020)

Im glad i got the s1s above all. Those should be great,the white stomper can wait the gushers are getting in asap.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well I’m glad I wasn’t awake last night, I would’ve been way too tempted to grab the key lime squeeze. I was just on the website and there was two packs left of the S1’s and I had to smack myself on the hand to not order them. I already send out the payment for the Gushers OG(Legend OG/Respect OG x Gushers), and I can’t wait till they arrive. It’ll be interesting to see what freebies will come in this drop. I hope everyone got what they wanted, and happy growing everyone.


Grumpz freebies, but im not really feelin the grape mac, small wierd buds but looks frosty. Bout to chuck my gmf2 clones all 3


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 15, 2020)

I could care less about grumpz freebies.

However I did score!
Cherry pie kush x gushers 
Sherb/animal x gushers. 

Both should have some real fire in them.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 15, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> I could care less about grumpz freebies.
> 
> However I did score!
> Cherry pie kush x gushers
> ...


Is cpk like ggg cpk or just cherry pie? Or a cross of his cherry pie with a kush? He shoul really give more info. Not that people care they still buy em. What was pink sand anyone know?


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 15, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Is cpk like ggg cpk or just cherry pie? Or a cross of his cherry pie with a kush? He shoul really give more info. Not that people care they still buy em. What was pink sand anyone know?


So from what I know

Cherry pie is different from cherry pie kush
I believe this is the GGG cherry pie kush

Pink sands is sundae driver x white91 from swampboys


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 15, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> So from what I know
> 
> Cherry pie is different from cherry pie kush
> I believe this is the GGG cherry pie kush
> ...


If it is thatd be sweet but again who knows?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 15, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Is cpk like ggg cpk or just cherry pie? Or a cross of his cherry pie with a kush? He shoul really give more info. Not that people care they still buy em. What was pink sand anyone know?


What discription is he supposed to give. If it say's Cherry Pie it's the clone only. He is pretty complete with his descriptions too.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Meatbreath x the Mac is MacRib


Damn for real? If I would’ve known it was a meat breath cross I would’ve snagged a couple of packs of those too


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn for real? If I would’ve known it was a meat breath cross I would’ve snagged a couple of packs of those too


Yea Rado made it


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 15, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> I could care less about grumpz freebies.
> 
> However I did score!
> Cherry pie kush x gushers
> ...


I haven’t gotten any of the Grumpz crosses, or any Mac crosses for that matter. Don’t get me wrong I’m more hyped for the Gushers OG but I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t hyped to add Grumpz/a Mac cross to my vault. You definitely scored on the cherry pie X gushers. Both of those crosses sound insane, but the cherry pie one should have amazing Terps.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Yea Rado made it


Damn that meat breath is the truth I wonder if he used Marty’s cut


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 15, 2020)

Is rado giving grumpz as freebies? I got gellati bx from glo recently and I know shn has the grumpz. I ordered from rado like 8-9 months ago and got doho crosses. Hopefully he’s got something new for this drop, I’m good on cookies crosses.


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn that meat breath is the truth I wonder if he used Marty’s cut


I don’t know he deleted all his pics so can’t find out now. He kept like 5 pics up on IG. But milky has the cut of MacRib..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 15, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Is rado giving grumpz as freebies? I got gellati bx from glo recently and I know shn has the grumpz. I ordered from rado like 8-9 months ago and got doho crosses. Hopefully he’s got something new for this drop, I’m good on cookies crosses.


I got 2 of the Gelatti bx1 F2s from GLO as well, but I gave one to a close buddy. From the pictures his buddy that runs the site has been posting on Instagram it looks like some straight fire should come out of those beans.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I got 2 of the Gelatti bx1 F2s from GLO as well, but I gave one to a close buddy. From the pictures his buddy that runs the site has been posting on Instagram it looks like some straight fire should come out of those beans.


Yeah I’m sure those gellati’s will be slick. Similar combo as the gushers


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 15, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Is rado giving grumpz as freebies? I got gellati bx from glo recently and I know shn has the grumpz. I ordered from rado like 8-9 months ago and got doho crosses. Hopefully he’s got something new for this drop, I’m good on cookies crosses.


On one of the news letters I think it said grumpz freebies but he also was saying that the new freebies are gonna be fire so I'm hoping for something new too


----------



## nc208 (Jun 15, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Is rado giving grumpz as freebies? I got gellati bx from glo recently and I know shn has the grumpz. I ordered from rado like 8-9 months ago and got doho crosses. Hopefully he’s got something new for this drop, I’m good on cookies crosses.


Gelatti bx came with cocomero line.
Grumpz F2 are coming with the gushers line.
Maybe if you email he can set you up with something different.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 15, 2020)

pack of gushcanna up if anyone wanted it


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 15, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Gelatti bx came with cocomero line.
> Grumpz F2 are coming with the gushers line.
> Maybe if you email he can set you up with something different.


This is what was on the newsletter


----------



## nc208 (Jun 15, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> This is what was on the newsletterView attachment 4596632


Yep I took that as him referring to the grumpz hes giving away as being the killer gear, and not that he has a whole new lineup of freebies.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 15, 2020)

You will get the Grumpz automatically with Gushers purchases as well as other fire freebies is my understanding...Rado usually hooks it up.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 15, 2020)

This was the most recent pic i saw of his freebies.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CAql5BihGQU/


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 15, 2020)

I ordered 4 packs from glo and got no rado freebies 

they free so I can’t complain but some gelatti bc would have been nice


----------



## Khyber420 (Jun 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn for real? If I would’ve known it was a meat breath cross I would’ve snagged a couple of packs of those too


Lol yeah I was staring hard at that one, just didn't want another MAC cross, but had I known meat breath was involved....ended up getting Key Lime Squeeze and Peanut Brittle


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 16, 2020)

Shit I'm still over here growing these crazy banana sundaes everyone slept on lol


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 16, 2020)

"I've never had a herm" - someone who has never grown cannarado.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 16, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Shit I'm still over here growing these crazy banana sundaes everyone slept on lol


I picked up some banana sundaes too any good smells?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 16, 2020)

Sometimes those little balls at the base never really do anything a lot of the OGs have that trait .. it will maybe seed it self and have that odd white seed .. 

If it’s a banana or a sac that’s hanging diff story .. that looks kinda early to tell


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 16, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> I picked up some banana sundaes too any good smells?


Yeah my keeper is graham cracker creamy grape but had a fruit punch and all grape one. Older pic but here's what my keeper looks like.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 16, 2020)

Looks like some heat. I'm happy I picked a pack up Graham cracker creamy terps sound amazing.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 16, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Looks like some heat. I'm happy I picked a pack up Graham cracker creamy terps sound amazing.


Yeah wish there were still packs I only have 3 seeds left


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 16, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah wish there were still packs I only have 3 seeds left


You didn't take any cuts or reveg the keeper?


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 16, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> You didn't take any cuts or reveg the keeper?


Yeah I just mean for the future. I'm limited on space so usually only keep stuff for like a year or two


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 16, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Sometimes those little balls at the base never really do anything a lot of the OGs have that trait .. it will maybe seed it self and have that odd white seed ..
> 
> If it’s a banana or a sac that’s hanging diff story .. that looks kinda early to tell


Balls forming in several spots, this was pretty far up so i pulled it. Room is a bit stuffed so I'm not crying


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 16, 2020)

Better safe than sorry for sure 

I need to hide my cc bc I find myself prowling late nights for strains .. I just found slap and tickle on attitude and grabbed it there’s one pack left ..


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 16, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Better safe than sorry for sure
> 
> I need to hide my cc bc I find myself prowling late nights for strains .. I just found slap and tickle on attitude and grabbed it there’s one pack left ..


I feel that I've bought about 40 packs since the quarantine started. Gotta smack my hand every day, because I cant stop looking at packs haha


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 16, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Lol yeah I was staring hard at that one, just didn't want another MAC cross, but had I known meat breath was involved....ended up getting Key Lime Squeeze and Peanut Brittle


True that the Key Lime Squeeze sounds absolutely amazing and I’m kind of kicking myself for not grabbing a couple of those even though I really shouldn’t.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 16, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> "I've never had a herm" - someone who has never grown cannarado.
> View attachment 4596775


Is this "herm" the node right above your thumb?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> "I've never had a herm" - someone who has never grown cannarado.
> View attachment 4596775


Pluck it off and eat it right in front of the plant. It won't do that shit again I assure you.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 16, 2020)

Found this on Rado's site on the FAQ section, I found it Pretty useful.
"Whats the genetic lineage of this? 
ANSWER:
*DoHo* = Thin Mint x (GSC Forum x Tahoe OG bx)

*Pacifier* = (Cherry Cookies x Grape Pie)

*Apple Juice* = Orange Sour Apple x Triple Kush

*Daily Driver* = (zkittlez x Sundae Driver)

*Lucinda Williams* = (C99 x Williams Wonder) By our friend Paco

*Cherry Strudel* = (Cherry Cookies x Grape Pie)

*Cereal Killer* = (Alien Cookies x FPOG) It’s a specific cut of breakfast of champions.

*Freshwater Taffy* = Gushers x Gelatti so basically a gelato/og x gelato /og hybrid

*Cocomero* = Old Watermelon Kush clone only x Gelatti bx Male

*Bacio* = Gelato 41

*ZawtZ* = zkittlez/Gelatti/King Louie XIII OG Hybrid

*Cheesy D* = UK Cheese x Chem D

*Cookie Crisp* = (OGKB x FPOG)

*Egg Roll* = (Chem D x Biscotti)

*Birthday cake* = (Cherry Pie x Forum GSC)

*GrumpZ* = (Runtz/Grape Pie/MAC F2)

*Frozen Margy* – (Sour Dubble/Chem D x OG) [ChemD/SourDubble x ((Pinesoul x FireOG/LHB) x (TK/FireOG x FireOG/LHB))]

*Gushers – * (Gelato #41 X Triangle Kush)

*Ganache*– (gelato33/gelatti x Biscotti)

*Rootbeer Float *– (GG4/chem91 x Grape Pie)

*King G *– a particular pheno of (Louie 13 x Gelatti)"









FAQs - Cannarado Genetics


cannarado-frequently-asked-questios %




radogear.com


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 16, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Is this "herm" the node right above your thumb?


And about 20 other nuts across the plant


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 16, 2020)

In a week I’ll post some boring veg shots I have about 4 or 5 rado strains .. single scoop has the 2 biggest veg differences so far one is small the other is taller

Has anyone ever experimented with high intensity low wattage led levels ? The ppfd must be crazy

I had a hlg 185 (same little cob that can run 300) ..swapped ballast to the same thing but 40 watt version ..(hlg 185h-54a —>hlg 40h-54a)
everything’s good except the light made my plants all taco

they didn’t change colors or look unhealthy just Taco from too much light .. my tent is 2 fight high And 4.5 feet wide and the light is tied to the roof .. there’s more than a foot btwn the light and plants .. I moved them all to one side and the light to the other and there happy now

some of the plants have adjusted and the leaves have angled to catch all the light .. I’ve used all kinds of lights but these Samsung leds are a beast i would put this light against any 250watt
I vegged with a 250 mh and this never happen at 12 inches away just heat stress


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 16, 2020)

Pictures can explain better


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> In a week I’ll post some boring veg shots I have about 4 or 5 rado strains .. single scoop has the 2 biggest veg differences so far one is small the other is taller
> 
> Has anyone ever experimented with high intensity low wattage led levels ? The ppfd must be crazy
> 
> ...


I recently swapped out my 4ft 4 bulb t5 veg light for 2 hlg 65 4000k qb and the plants aren't liking it as much as the t5.

They dont look bad and are vegging fine but not as robust as with the fluorescent t5. 

I'll give it some time but might switch back.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 16, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> View attachment 4597249View attachment 4597251View attachment 4597253
> Pictures can explain better


Seeing plants that have the leaves curled up like that, gives me PTSD of when I was back in Cali dealing with russet mites. Once they get adjusted though they should be just fine, or you could even throw in a small little fan just to try and keep the temp down.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I recently swapped out my 4ft 4 bulb t5 veg light for 2 hlg 65 4000k qb and the plants aren't liking it as much as the t5.
> 
> They dont look bad and are vegging fine but not as robust as with the fluorescent t5.
> 
> I'll give it some time but might switch back.


I have had the same experience with cobs. I flower fine under them, but veg is not kosher. I went and bought 315 watt LEC lights for veg.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 16, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have had the same experience with cobs. I flower fine under them, but veg is not kosher. I went and bought 315 watt LEC lights for veg.


I swapped out my 400 mh for 2 240w 4000 qb’s and everything is going good. I’m lighting 5x5 with them and keep them up at least two feet above the canopy. Also run 18/6 and have a fan blowing over the tops. The plants like it hot under full spectrum led too. 85-90 in veg. If you’re running colder than 80 for an extended amount of time the plants are more likely to show deficiencies, my experience.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I was asking him earlier if he used the crinkle cut or the respect cut to make fatso and he said Legend/Respect OG. He basically said the legend/respect OG is more of an OG and he didn’t know what the Crinkle cut was. So any Legend/Respect OG crosses should be some straight heat. I’m glad I choose that Gushers and Legend/Respect OG cross over the rest, because it should add some lovely classic OG terps to the Gushers. If anyone has any of his Legend crosses and love OG, it sounds like you’ll be in for a real treat.


Maybe he is saying the crinkle is just “whatever” compared to the respect, but he’s worked with the crinkle before.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 16, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> View attachment 4597249View attachment 4597251View attachment 4597253
> Pictures can explain better


Where did you get the seeds from out of curiosity? I had some csi from glo act like that


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I swapped out my 400 mh for 2 240w 4000 qb’s and everything is going good. I’m lighting 5x5 with them and keep them up at least two feet above the canopy. Also run 18/6 and have a fan blowing over the tops. The plants like it hot under full spectrum led too. 85-90 in veg. If you’re running colder than 80 for an extended amount of time the plants are more likely to show deficiencies, my experience.


I believe there is truth to the higher temps under leds. I read the same thing when I was researching trying to figure out what was up with veg around 2 years ago cuz in the same room I had many plants under flouros and they were bopping (68-72 degrees but the cobs in same room were not well) meanwhile flower room at a steady 89-94 degrees and shit was plush too. I also think that COBS run shit way too hard in veg and that you should do like you said and experiment with 18/6 and 20/24 I did not have time for it yet though and just went back to what works period.

I found it interesting when I noted my experience with the manufacturer that they said co2 fixes this problem...Kind of makes sense because co2 would allow them to handle the harsher lights I would think logically.


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 16, 2020)

I recently just replace my t5 8 bulb with a hlg light I built myself. 

I'll keep you posted on how plants react. My veg gets big enough they need the extra power from the qbs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I swapped out my 400 mh for 2 240w 4000 qb’s and everything is going good. I’m lighting 5x5 with them and keep them up at least two feet above the canopy. Also run 18/6 and have a fan blowing over the tops. The plants like it hot under full spectrum led too. 85-90 in veg. If you’re running colder than 80 for an extended amount of time the plants are more likely to show deficiencies, my experience.


That must be my issue, too cool. I'll just ride it out because itll get warm enough soon.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2020)

I had to make a crucial edit to post #4930 that is as follows or it made 0 sense:

***** but the cobs in same room were not well) *****

I made this a seperate post because I feel it is important enough and has enough substance to matter (what we are talking bout temps and led). 


thenotsoesoteric said:


> That must be my issue, too cool. I'll just ride it out because itll get warm enough soon.


I wager it is. I want more thorough science based testing but observation says this is the case so far.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2020)

So uhh from send it in timely to hold on there we got an issue lol 

Hmm gonna start drinking after that email.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 16, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I had to make a crucial edit to post #4930 that is as follows or it made 0 sense:
> 
> ***** but the cobs in same room were not well) *****
> 
> ...


less Infrared in led so leaf surface temps are lower at the same ambient temp vs hid.

https://www.blackdogled.com/lst


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> less Infrared in led so leaf surface temps are lower at the same ambient temp vs hid.
> 
> https://www.blackdogled.com/lst


Alright well that connects four because I have heard the same thing. Full spectrum isnt quite so full spectrum with leds. I get amazing plants in flower though.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 16, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> So uhh from send it in timely to hold on their we got an issue lol
> 
> Hmm gonna start drinking after that email.


sent out yesterday. not great esp since you can only pay cash


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2020)

I did next day. I am not hearing no, "oh we ran out before your order got here" bullshit. It's cool though he has the beans even though someone may not get or walk away with our cash...I am sure he would do everyone right. Even GPS did everyone right when he mistakenly sold everyone hemp seeds lol. It's probably more of a website email thing than anything. He put up website testing message and then he said chill on mailing in.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 16, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Where did you get the seeds from out of curiosity? I had some csi from glo act like that


Glo 

but I wanna say I ran some glo seed b4 this and it didn’t happen only thing I changed Is the led

Its crazy y’all have similar experiences .. I thought I had bugs but I’m like impossible everything is brand new unless the soil had issues .. then I moved them away from the light and they started to un taco.. every plant did it it had to be the light

i was shopping for 2 ft t5s to balance out the spectrum and hang above the plants I’m cheap tho so who got some cheap ones


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Glo
> 
> but I wanna say I ran some glo seed b4 this and it didn’t happen only thing I changed Is the led
> 
> ...


It isn't crazy. What we all observed as growers is real. We have experience, know our plants, and pay attention. I think one thing especially with cobs is the extreme direct light. I think the spread of systems like spyders and what not are better because of this. LED is extremely direct.

Funny sort of off topic info. I recently posted a science study on bees making flowers flower early by gnawing on them. Turns out old school mj growers have been piercing their stems for ages to force flower. One of those old 'wives tales'/'bro science' that is actually very logical and true.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 16, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Glo
> 
> but I wanna say I ran some glo seed b4 this and it didn’t happen only thing I changed Is the led
> 
> ...


ive had i happen under my HLG to plants about that young, dimmed my light and threw my propagation dome over them, they literally un-taco'd in front of my eyes lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 17, 2020)

Damn I just read the email, I already sent my payment out on Sunday. Hopefully there’s no issues, but I’m sure even if there is Rado and bro running the site would make things right if there is any issues.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 17, 2020)

They sent a new email saying send payments 

I got another one saying keep track of my tracking number and my order is safe ( it’s only 1 pack) lol and Friday the 26th anything not paid for will be re listed


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 17, 2020)

Mine is in regular envelope; No tracking


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 17, 2020)

Paulyd!satx said:


> Mine is in regular envelope; No tracking


Yikes, I would just email them and let them know. The dude that runs the website and the emails is a really cool and understanding dude, so I’m sure he’ll work with you if you let him know.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 17, 2020)

Paulyd!satx said:


> Mine is in regular envelope; No tracking


Did u put your order number in the envelope ?

I’m sure they can match the addys also so I wouldn’t be worried .. u have to use a shipping address so it will match


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 17, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yikes, I would just email them and let them know. The dude that runs the website in the emails is a really cool and understanding dude, so I’m sure he’ll work with you if you let him know.


Yeah I did, I just said I mailed mine no tracking. Waiting for response. 
I’m not stressing over it I know they have good reputation. But they did say “ nows the time to mail outpayments”


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 17, 2020)

Paulyd!satx said:


> Yeah I did, I just said I mailed mine no tracking. Waiting for response.
> I’m not stressing over it I know they have good reputation. But they did say “ nows the time to mail outpayments”


thats how i sent my payment for my first rado shipment. plain envelope, my order number and email written on a paper inside. rookie stuff, ive learned since lol.


----------



## topshelfgeez (Jun 17, 2020)

Sent my payment before the stop payment email but I forgot to include my order # smh

How screwed am I?


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 17, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> They sent a new email saying send payments
> 
> I got another one saying keep track of my tracking number and my order is safe ( it’s only 1 pack) lol and Friday the 26th anything not paid for will be re listed


Hmm i never got another one after the stop payment email


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 17, 2020)

topshelfgeez said:


> Sent my payment before the stop payment email but I forgot to include my order # smh
> 
> How screwed am I?


Name for the return address the same as on your order? id email rado for sure


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 17, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> Hmm i never got another one after the stop payment email


Check your spam. Folder mine was in there .. it’s social if u use gmail


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 17, 2020)

Paulyd!satx said:


> Mine is in regular envelope; No tracking


Same


----------



## nc208 (Jun 17, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Check your spam. Folder mine was in there .. it’s social if u use gmail


I didnt get it either. I even emailed them asking and they replied with 
"Your order is secure,
We are in the midst of dealing with some issues with the USPS, do not mail your payment. Please be patient with us and we will get these beans in your hands ASAP. Be sure to retain that tracking information for your records.
We will be in touch soon.
Kindest Regards "


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 17, 2020)

I was told to hold onto my tracking number.

I’m sure he’ll make things right if there is an issuE.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 17, 2020)

@40AmpstoFreedom if you’re still looking for a really good blueberry cross that the blueberry terps really shine through, I would highly recommend the Blueberry Sundae. Neptune has them in stock, but they’re $150 a pack. Out of the two that I popped both had really strong blueberry terps. One was definitely a lot more musky, hashy, and skunky. The other one was straight creamy blueberry Laffey taffy, but with slight hints of grape pixie sticks. From my experience with the SD fem crosses he did, the mother usually shines through heavily and the SD just complements the mother.


----------



## Green Puddin (Jun 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I didnt get it either. I even emailed them asking and they replied with
> "Your order is secure,
> We are in the midst of dealing with some issues with the USPS, do not mail your payment. Please be patient with us and we will get these beans in your hands ASAP. Be sure to retain that tracking information for your records.
> We will be in touch soon.
> ...


----------



## Green Puddin (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey fellas.I am new to cannarado gear,and do not really know much as far as info and crosses ,strains what not.I did jump on two packs during this drop which are g ushcotti (biscotti sundae xgushers) Beaches (chem4/forum cut x gushers) no idea what I have bought lol

I have been in the market for a hyped strain like the wedding cake as far as s something that could be a cash cropper so to speak .But I want that structure you see in the putcure s ( from gu us on here that have grown it not breeder pics lol)

I cannot locate clones to get shipped to me here in Canada so I'm left to pheno hunt on my own.what are m options from rados site as far as beans that should give me what I'm looking for . I'm not too concerned on flavours ,but I need tat visual for myself and something tats gonna produce .message me even if you have any recommendations or ideas .

ALSO any thoughts on what the ll two I already purchased are gonna be like ,what I can expect maybe good\ bad ? Thanks !!!!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 17, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> @40AmpstoFreedom if you’re still looking for a really good blueberry cross that the blueberry terps really shine through, I would highly recommend the Blueberry Sundae. Neptune has them in stock, but they’re $150 a pack. Out of the two that I popped both had really strong blueberry terps. One was definitely a lot more musky, hashy, and skunky. The other one was straight creamy blueberry Laffey taffy, but with slight hints of grape pixie sticks. From my experience with the SD fem crosses he did, the mother usually shines through heavily and the SD just complements the mother.


I found blueberry biscotti sundae (EDIT: added sundae)before I found blueberry SD. I thought the later was def sold out anywhere. I had really good recommendations for the biscotti sundae I trust 100%. I want to grow both out and compare but it will be a bit before I have the money to invest in the SD line as well. This is really good to hear people seem to all love his bb.



Green Puddin said:


> Hey fellas.I am new to cannarado gear,and do not really know much as far as info and crosses ,strains what not.I did jump on two packs during this drop which are g ushcotti (biscotti sundae xgushers) Beaches (chem4/forum cut x gushers) no idea what I have bought lol
> 
> I have been in the market for a hyped strain like the wedding cake as far as s something that could be a cash cropper so to speak .But I want that structure you see in the putcure s ( from gu us on here that have grown it not breeder pics lol)
> 
> ...


The best source of pics for his gear was definitely on instagram. It's a shame it constantly gets deleted though. It just happened again a few days ago and now there is barely anything again. Check out his web developers page he grows a lot of it. I forgot his name but you can prob find it on rado ig account. Firestax used to have a lot of good pics too but I think that place got shut down or some shit cant remember just knew there was a lot of drama. You can try searchin for just the names of what ya want on ig.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 17, 2020)

My email is from yesterday it could have been before the stop payments one so I could be wrong and just seen this email today 

Now its time to get them payments in the mail. We allow plenty of time for folks to send payment, but keep in mind that untimely payments will result in canceled orders. When an order is canceled it immediately gets listed back for sale on the website. That being said, there will be a little second wave of these gems that will get restocked on the website on Friday afternoon June 26th. All unpaid orders from this drop will be canceled and restocked at that time.

I’m guessing this was before the stop payment did y’all get this one ?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 17, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> Hey fellas.I am new to cannarado gear,and do not really know much as far as info and crosses ,strains what not.I did jump on two packs during this drop which are g ushcotti (biscotti sundae xgushers) Beaches (chem4/forum cut x gushers) no idea what I have bought lol
> 
> I have been in the market for a hyped strain like the wedding cake as far as s something that could be a cash cropper so to speak .But I want that structure you see in the putcure s ( from gu us on here that have grown it not breeder pics lol)
> 
> ...


This is just an educated guess because I haven’t grown out any of those, but both of those crosses should have the potential to find amazing keepers. Both of those crosses should have amazing jar/bag appeal, amazing terps, and should produce pretty decently. Honestly it all really depends on the pheno, if you find one that checks all the boxes that you’re looking for make sure to clone it and keep it in rotation. The Gushcotti will probably have absolutely beautiful colors, yield pretty well, and have some amazing terps. The Beaches you’ll probably be able to find a pheno that closely resembles GMO, throws down like GMO, but with a shorter flowering time, some added Gelato terps, and more color. Good luck on the hunt, I’m sure you’ll be able to find a couple you’ll fall in love with. From what I’ve seen from people that have actually grown the Gushers cut, is that it doesn’t like too much lighting and it’s a pretty light feeder. So I would just make sure to start low when giving them nutes, and if she’s still hungry you can always give her more


----------



## Green Puddin (Jun 17, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> This is just an educated guess because I haven’t grown out any of those, but both of those crosses should have the potential to find amazing keepers. Both of those crosses should have amazing jar/bag appeal, amazing terps, and should produce pretty decently. Honestly it all really depends on the pheno, if you find one that checks all the boxes that you’re looking for make sure to clone it and keep it in rotation. The Gushcotti will probably have absolutely beautiful colors, yield pretty well, and have some amazing terps. The Beaches you’ll probably be able to find a pheno that closely resembles GMO, throws down like GMO, but with a shorter flowering time, some added Gelato terps, and more color. Good luck on the hunt, I’m sure you’ll be able to find a couple you’ll fall in love with. From what I’ve seen from people that have actually grown the Gushers cut, is that it doesn’t like too much lighting and it’s a pretty light feeder. So I would just make sure to start low when giving them nutes, and if she’s still hungry you can always give her more


Fuxj thanks alot man .That's all I needed to hear,just a little something to light the fire e under my ass lol


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 17, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> My email is from yesterday it could have been before the stop payments one so I could be wrong and just seen this email today
> 
> Now its time to get them payments in the mail. We allow plenty of time for folks to send payment, but keep in mind that untimely payments will result in canceled orders. When an order is canceled it immediately gets listed back for sale on the website. That being said, there will be a little second wave of these gems that will get restocked on the website on Friday afternoon June 26th. All unpaid orders from this drop will be canceled and restocked at that time.
> 
> I’m guessing this was before the stop payment did y’all get this one ?


The stop payment email went out 7 hours after the one in your post. And ive checked my emails thoroughly, all folders. no follow up message to send payment that a few others claim to have received. My last email from rado was in all caps and said dont send money yet.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 17, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> The stop payment email went out 7 hours after the one in your post. And ive checked my emails thoroughly, all folders. no follow up message to send payment that a few others claim to have received. My last email from rado was in all caps and said dont send money yet.


so your right then No one should send payments I assume so your good

I guess if u sent and u used a tracking they just let u kno your good but everything is delayed


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 17, 2020)

hmm


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 17, 2020)

We share how u feel brotha


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 17, 2020)

Do a massive drop, send out about 25% of the beans and disappear into the wind with 100% of the money!

Ive been watching too much TV, rado is solid im sure its nothing lolol.


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 17, 2020)

A bud of the Wedding cake crossed with Sundae Driver. (Nilla Wafer) Dried and cured. Super Frosty and Sticky. It's the best weed i have ever smoked in my life!!! It smells and tastes like vanilla ice cream with a grape back end.


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 17, 2020)

Wedding cake crossed with sundae driver super Dank!!! i think it looks unbelievable!!!


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 17, 2020)

Anybody ordered the Blushers? I will pay top dollar to buy them off you. Lmk


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 17, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> View attachment 4598096 hmm


yeah Idk, that plus saying usps is messing with ordershopefully he starts taking card or PayPal in the future because this is mildly sketch.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> yeah Idk, that plus saying usps is messing with ordershopefully he starts taking card or PayPal in the future because this is mildly sketch.


im pretty sure he was lowkey using paypal and venmo if you asked, but both companies have been giving them issues lately. Probably volume related, same with USPS id assume.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 17, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> im pretty sure he was lowkey using paypal and venmo if you asked, but both companies have been giving them issues lately. Probably volume related, same with USPS id assume.


True, That drop was ridiculous.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 17, 2020)

Topanga lemon #7. Day 55, she gonna go 70 for sure. She’s a monster... Out of 7 I got 4 absolute bangers. I’m going to make fem f2s(and some crosses) at some point and anyone who wants em can get em, gratis. Last soil run. after this I’m breaking Everything down, replacing these shitty tents, and running Athena pro drain to waste.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Topanga lemon #7. Day 55, she gonna go 70 for sure. She’s a monster... Out of 7 I got 4 absolute bangers. I’m going to make fem f2s(and some crosses) at some point and anyone who wants em can get em, gratis. Last soil run. after this I’m breaking Everything down, replacing these shitty tents, and running Athena pro drain to waste.


Jeez! looking great, similar looking to the pheno i had. Sign me up for some F2s lol i botched my clones and ran all the beans i had


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 18, 2020)

Damn I already sent my payment out and it made it yesterday. Took four days rather than the usual two days, like I said though if there’s any issues I’m sure Rado and the dude running the website will make things right.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 18, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Topanga lemon #7. Day 55, she gonna go 70 for sure. She’s a monster... Out of 7 I got 4 absolute bangers. I’m going to make fem f2s(and some crosses) at some point and anyone who wants em can get em, gratis. Last soil run. after this I’m breaking Everything down, replacing these shitty tents, and running Athena pro drain to waste.
> 
> View attachment 4598225View attachment 4598224View attachment 4598223View attachment 4598226


Looking great man, awesome work. How does she smell so far? Looks like it has some similarities to the lemonessence(Lemon Jack x Lemon Tree) I grew from Rado, I’m assuming that’s from the Lemon Tree.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 18, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn I already sent my payment out and it made it yesterday. Took four days rather than the usual two days, like I said though if there’s any issues I’m sure Rado and the dude running the website will make things right.


He made a vague post on IG per the law, hell he had the actual law journal text, lol, wasn't a bit spooked, and was getting ready to line the po out bout something, lol. Gotta love being prepared and no fear


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 18, 2020)

Green Puddin said:


> Hey fellas.I am new to cannarado gear,and do not really know much as far as info and crosses ,strains what not.I did jump on two packs during this drop which are g ushcotti (biscotti sundae xgushers) Beaches (chem4/forum cut x gushers) no idea what I have bought lol
> 
> I have been in the market for a hyped strain like the wedding cake as far as s something that could be a cash cropper so to speak .But I want that structure you see in the putcure s ( from gu us on here that have grown it not breeder pics lol)
> 
> ...





Nate Dogg said:


> Damn I already sent my payment out and it made it yesterday. Took four days rather than the usual two days, like I said though if there’s any issues I’m sure Rado and the dude running the website will make things right.



I was reading on his web developers insta the other night there is nothing at all to worry about. Everyone will get their orders. They are doing changes to website and it seems some logistical things so no worry with that. I slept well.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 18, 2020)

Just checked tracking on my $$$ and it says its available to be picked up instead of out for delivery should I be worried?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 18, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Just checked tracking on my $$$ and it says its available to be picked up instead of out for delivery should I be worried?


I wouldn't worry. Even if orders were returned to senders and obviously most senders wont be able to or willing to pick it up...Pretty sure he knows that and orders will be fulfilled. Mine was delivered. I had worried since I don't ship in real names or addresses attached to me at all my money would be lost in mail but we all got tracking proof and he told us to keep that. I am sure if money got lost in mail he would honor the order still.

Remember worst case scenario money gets lost in mail...but he still has the seeds and our order info. Things would work out.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 18, 2020)

I’m not worried at all, I’m just glad my payment made it. Like I said earlier Rado and the dude that runs his website are really cool ass people so I’m sure everything will be just fine. On another note though I got way too many seeds, and I’m planning on liquidating most of what’s in my vault. If you were me would you keep the Sundae Driver reg F1’s or F2’s? Personally I was thinking of keeping the F1’s, but I would like to get other peoples opinion on it first.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 18, 2020)

I would one hundred percent keep and preserve them. If you can't do a open polli then sell them to someone who can.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 18, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I would one hundred percent keep and preserve them. If you can't do a open polli then sell them to someone who can.


I got two packs of the F1’s and the F2’s, I would love to keep all of them but that would just be greedy of myself because I would never be able to pop all of them. So I figured keep the F1’s and sell the F2’s to one of my close buddies that would be able to do what I can’t at the moment. It sucks even to have to think about letting them go, but like I said that would just be a greedy and shitty thing to do in my opinion. By the time I could pop all of them, who knows if they’d still even be good. I’ve heard there’s a lot more variation between pheno’s in F2’s, so I figure keeping the F1’s and working the line from there would probably be the best option but I’d be lying if I said I knew that for a fact. I would absolutely love to keep them and hunt through them myself, but I don’t have a large enough set up, space for a set up, I’ve got a lot of bills I have to pay, I have to get my wisdom teeth surgically extracted since they’re coming in sideways, and I would rather see someone actually grow them and show them the same love and care I would.


----------



## jonesaa (Jun 18, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’m not worried at all, I’m just glad my payment made it. Like I said earlier Rado and the dude that runs his website are really cool ass people so I’m sure everything will be just fine. On another note though I got way too many seeds, and I’m planning on liquidating most of what’s in my vault. If you were me would you keep the Sundae Driver reg F1’s or F2’s? Personally I was thinking of keeping the F1’s, but I would like to get other peoples opinion on it first.


I would keep the F1's.

jonesy...


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 18, 2020)

Well before i got a response here about being able to send payments again i decided to email Rado directly. It seems like we all figured it out already but heres a direct quote from them yesterday night:

"DO NOT send PAYMENT at this time we are ironing out some issues with the USPS as we speak. We will contact you directly and let you know any developments. Everyone’s order is safe and secure and will not be put in the mail until this is sorted out. It may take a few days
Kindest Regards
CGPNW"


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 18, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> Well before i got a response here about being able to send payments again i decided to email Rado directly. It seems like we all figured it out already but heres a direct quote from them yesterday night:
> 
> "DO NOT send PAYMENT at this time we are ironing out some issues with the USPS as we speak. We will contact you directly and let you know any developments. Everyone’s order is safe and secure and will not be put in the mail until this is sorted out. It may take a few days
> Kindest Regards
> CGPNW"


automated message for sure, same one they sent out initially.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 18, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> automated message for sure, same one they sent out initially.


nah there was more, but it just said go back to RIU and post this, and a note about my order.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 18, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’m not worried at all, I’m just glad my payment made it. Like I said earlier Rado and the dude that runs his website are really cool ass people so I’m sure everything will be just fine. On another note though I got way too many seeds, and I’m planning on liquidating most of what’s in my vault. If you were me would you keep the Sundae Driver reg F1’s or F2’s? Personally I was thinking of keeping the F1’s, but I would like to get other peoples opinion on it first.


For sure keep the f1


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 18, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looking great man, awesome work. How does she smell so far? Looks like it has some similarities to the lemonessence(Lemon Jack x Lemon Tree) I grew from Rado, I’m assuming that’s from the Lemon Tree.


I kinda figured the lemon tree phenos were shorter because I got like 3 that didn’t stretch much, 3 that stretched a lot, and one in between. This one smells like kush and asphalt. I have another stretcher that smells like tennis balls. My favorite is the one with medium stretch. Smells and tastes like sour oranges and kush, I ran out but when I had it it was my go too. Just delicious. The #7 is the strongest though, I think. I’m going to reverse the sour orange kush onto the other three I like. Kush and black top, tennis ball, and a short pheno that doesn’t look like anything special but reeks like sweet orange. Should get some good expressions when I make f2.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 18, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I kinda figured the lemon tree phenos were shorter because I got like 3 that didn’t stretch much, 3 that stretched a lot, and one in between. This one smells like kush and asphalt. I have another stretcher that smells like tennis balls. My favorite is the one with medium stretch. Smells and tastes like sour oranges and kush, I ran out but when I had it it was my go too. Just delicious. The #7 is the strongest though, I think. I’m going to reverse the sour orange kush onto the other three I like. Kush and black top, tennis ball, and a short pheno that doesn’t look like anything special but reeks like sweet orange. Should get some good expressions when I make f2.


True that, sounds like some straight fire. Best of luck on F2ing them, it sounds like the Topanga OG and Lemon Tree is a match made in heaven. The Lemonessence I grew wouldn’t stop stretching, and it definitely got out of control. Some of the tops were above the lights because I couldn’t raise them any higher, so I had to super crop some of the tops that were above the lights so they wouldn’t get bleached. A couple tops got a little bleached, but not bad at all. It was only a couple fan leaves and sugar leaves. Not gonna lie that plant went through hell and back, but she took everything like a champ. I feel like a lot of those Lemon Tree crosses are heavily slept on.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 18, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I got two packs of the F1’s and the F2’s, I would love to keep all of them but that would just be greedy of myself because I would never be able to pop all of them. So I figured keep the F1’s and sell the F2’s to one of my close buddies that would be able to do what I can’t at the moment. It sucks even to have to think about letting them go, but like I said that would just be a greedy and shitty thing to do in my opinion. By the time I could pop all of them, who knows if they’d still even be good. I’ve heard there’s a lot more variation between pheno’s in F2’s, so I figure keeping the F1’s and working the line from there would probably be the best option but I’d be lying if I said I knew that for a fact. I would absolutely love to keep them and hunt through them myself, but I don’t have a large enough set up, space for a set up, I’ve got a lot of bills I have to pay, I have to get my wisdom teeth surgically extracted since they’re coming in sideways, and I would rather see someone actually grow them and show them the same love and care I would.


I'd lean towards keeping the f2's and sell the f1s. I know personally I wont find anything as Good as what Rado uses to make the f2s so your already starting with fantastic parents.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 18, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I'd lean towards keeping the f2's and sell the f1s. I know personally I wont find anything as Good as what Rado uses to make the f2s so your already starting with fantastic parents.


Good point. F1’s will definitely go for more too. Throw whatever pack you keep in the freezer if you really don’t plan on getting to em in a couple years.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 18, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I'd lean towards keeping the f2's and sell the f1s. I know personally I wont find anything as Good as what Rado uses to make the f2s so your already starting with fantastic parents.


This may well be considering. I was assuming he made the F2's and not Rado. I still say keep both, gene pool.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 19, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Good luck last time i planted a seedling in coco they all damped off


I had very bad expérience with coco , but i tried urgo coco pure and looking for healty and how it improved veg, i think i Will keep using it , its pre-charged also , so you dont have to worry about cal mag defiency, i think that was my problem with other coco brand i tried


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 19, 2020)

My envelope was received and I didn’t use tracking or anything. Good deal


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> My envelope was received and I didn’t use tracking or anything. Good deal


How did you know it arrived?


----------



## Balockaye (Jun 19, 2020)

Paulyd!satx said:


> How did you know it arrived?


I got an email this morning saying they received payment and will ship as soon as things are caught up there.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 19, 2020)

For the people that already sent out the payment, when you tracked it did it say delivered to a PO Box? My dumbass forgot to put a return address, so I’m really hoping I actually sent it to the right address  .


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 19, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This may well be considering. I was assuming he made the F2's and not Rado. I still say keep both, gene pool.


I would really love to keep all of them, but I’m just not able to at this time. Yeah they were both made by Rado, that’s my bad I should’ve been more clear. Who knows he might not even want those he’s one of my close friends so I’m not going to up charge him, I was going to charge him the same $200 I spent on them.


----------



## Balockaye (Jun 19, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> For the people that already sent out the payment, when you tracked it did it say delivered to a PO Box? My dumbass forgot to put a return address, so I’m really hoping I actually sent it to the right address  .


Yes, mine did. Mine said “Your item has been delivered and is available at a PO Box at 6:01 pm on June 17, 2020 in PORT ORCHARD, WA 98366.” and then under that said delivered, PO box


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 19, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> Yes, mine did. Mine said “Your item has been delivered and is available at a PO Box at 6:01 pm on June 17, 2020 in PORT ORCHARD, WA 98366.” and then under that said delivered, PO box


I sent two packages one of them was delivered and picked up yesterday the other says out for delivery so I'm hoping I put the right address for the 2nd one


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 19, 2020)

Has anyone ran "ICING" by Cannarado?
I picked up the selected cut of it from HPRC in Arcata - Garbage!  
Supposed to be TK91 x Sunset Sherbet yet comes out looking like Big Bud? 
Will not be purchasing any beans from that breeder.......


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 19, 2020)

I


OneHitDone said:


> Has anyone ran "ICING" by Cannarado?
> I picked up the selected cut of it from HPRC in Arcata - Garbage!
> Supposed to be TK91 x Sunset Sherbet yet comes out looking like Big Bud?
> Will not be purchasing any beans from that breeder.......
> ...


I normally don’t get into stuff like this but it’s wrong to throw the breeder under the bus when it was a selected cut that WAS GROWN shitty .. 

Just looking at those nugs there heat stressed which caused them to stretch and fox tail and re flower .. the abundance of orange hairs 

u can’t use one plant someone else selected as a gauge for all plants in that line ..especially growing from seed


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 19, 2020)

I’m a little bummed all 3 of my guavamero did the same thing made tap roots then just stalled .. I won’t say there completely a lost cause but one seed started to get that white fuzz usually a sign it’s over 


the guavamero should be newer than the dubble sundae and those cracked no issue .. my karma melon went 2 for 3 and I’m 1 for 2 on white hot guava so far .. th seeds French macaroon was the first 2 seeds up (go figure) .. ima try three more paper towel method instead of straight rooters ..if not I’ll have to get another pack


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 19, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I
> 
> 
> I normally don’t get into stuff like this but it’s wrong to throw the breeder under the bus when it was a selected cut that WAS GROWN shitty ..
> ...


Obviously you don't know the conditions where grown but heat stress was 100% not the issue.
Your right, could be shitty selection from dispensary where I picked up the cuts. Either way I've tapped out on that breeder


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 19, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> Obviously you don't know the conditions where grown but heat stress was 100% not the issue.
> Your right, could be shitty selection from dispensary where I picked up the cuts. Either way I've tapped out on that breeder


There’s heat in them Rado packs


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> There’s heat in them Rado packs


I keep mine on dry ice because of this.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 19, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> Has anyone ran "ICING" by Cannarado?
> I picked up the selected cut of it from HPRC in Arcata - Garbage!
> Supposed to be TK91 x Sunset Sherbet yet comes out looking like Big Bud?
> Will not be purchasing any beans from that breeder.......
> ...


I would just say buy your cut from another dispensary , must be the ugliest pheno of icing ive saw


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 19, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’m a little bummed all 3 of my guavamero did the same thing made tap roots then just stalled .. I won’t say there completely a lost cause but one seed started to get that white fuzz usually a sign it’s over
> 
> 
> the guavamero should be newer than the dubble sundae and those cracked no issue .. my karma melon went 2 for 3 and I’m 1 for 2 on white hot guava so far .. th seeds French macaroon was the first 2 seeds up (go figure) .. ima try three more paper towel method instead of straight rooters ..if not I’ll have to get another pack


I dont know how do u germ them , but all my seed now are scuffed and almost never had problem To germ even with 10+ years old seed


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 19, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> Obviously you don't know the conditions where grown but heat stress was 100% not the issue.
> Your right, could be shitty selection from dispensary where I picked up the cuts. Either way I've tapped out on that breeder


We both made blanket claims ..see how that works

and maybe it was just a schwaggy ass pheno .. but then again why would a dispo run a pack or more to select a shitty pheno ? And sell it to customers ?

i have tk91 right now and I ran it b4 if the temps get to hot or feeding is off it will Look like the plant u posted .. also I don’t see much frost ( I see some) also leading me to believe heat stress .. u have anything else to post from that same run ?

what else u had from rado that made u say u fed up ?


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 19, 2020)

Radio- 
Your Payment Has been Received,
Orders will ship as soon as we are caught up here, thank you for your patience. Appreciate you guys. The Postal Inspectors have released my mail after realizing that we are not selling illegal drugs through the USPS. After the setback we should have all these orders shipped out soon.
Kindest Regards,
CGPNW


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 19, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> I sent two packages one of them was delivered and picked up yesterday the other says out for delivery so I'm hoping I put the right address for the 2nd one


Appreciate it, I sent them an email and got word back that the payment was received and will go out soon as they have everything sorted out. That’s the last time I use one of those self-serve kiosk’s, that definitely had me stressing. Then again it would’ve been my dumbass fault for not putting a return address on it.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 19, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Appreciate it, I sent them an email and got word back that the payment was received and will go out soon as they have everything sorted out. That’s the last time I use one of those self-serve kiosk’s, that definitely had me stressing. Then again it would’ve been my dumbass fault for not putting a return address on it.


I always do the click and ship option so I dont have to go through the post office it's a couple dollars more expensive but it saves me time both of my packs landed in their po box so hopefully we can get these fire beans soon


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 19, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> Obviously you don't know the conditions where grown but heat stress was 100% not the issue.
> Your right, could be shitty selection from dispensary where I picked up the cuts. Either way I've tapped out on that breeder


As others have stated in this thread the dispensary most likely gave you a shit pheno. Most dispensaries do that, they’ll keep the best one for themselves for production and sell clones of the pheno they disliked the most. Me and my buddy have found nothing but fire out of his seeds, and even his freebies.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 19, 2020)

My buddy actually harvested some DoHo x Cookie Crisp f3 freebies I gifted him about a month and a half ago - 2 months ago, and that shit looks and smells absolutely insane. One leans more to the DoHo because she just reeks like Tahoe OG but with slight hints of some cookie dough funk. The other one definitely leans more towards what I would assume is the Cookie Crisp, because she smells like OGKB but with some added fruitiness to it. Extremely rockhard dense OG/cookie structured nugs, but they are insanely frosty. He’s in week six of flower on a House Margy(more freebies I gifted to him{Forum Cut x Frozen Margy}) and she looks absolutely insane. She has a very identical structure to OGKB and is even throwing out one bladed and three bladed leaves just like OGKB. She smells absolutely insane, almost just like OGKB, but dipped in diesel fuel, and then dipped in lemon lime juice. She’s packing on some serious frost too, and looks like she’s going to have OG/cookie structured nugs.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 19, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> My buddy actually harvested some DoHo x Cookie Crisp f3 freebies I gifted him about a month and a half ago - 2 months ago, and that shit looks and smells absolutely insane. One leans more to the DoHo because she just reeks like Tahoe OG but with slight hints of some cookie dough funk. The other one definitely leans more towards what I would assume is the Cookie Crisp, because she smells like OGKB but with some added fruitiness to it. Extremely rockhard dense OG/cookie structured nugs, but they are insanely frosty. He’s in week six of flower on a House Margy(more freebies I gifted to him{Forum Cut x Frozen Margy}) and she looks absolutely insane. She has a very identical structure to OGKB and is even throwing out one bladed and three bladed leaves just like OGKB. She smells absolutely insane, almost just like OGKB, but dipped in diesel fuel, and then dipped in lemon lime juice. She’s packing on some serious frost too, and looks like she’s going to have OG/cookie structured nugs.


Cookie crips is ogkb x fpog, the fruity side came from fpog


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 19, 2020)

Y’all got me missing my fpog cut rn .. grrrr

at this rate the orders might be here starting from next week .. I was gonna pop more seeds but I guess gushers is next up once it lands .. the guavamero is getting pushed to the back


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 19, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> We both made blanket claims ..see how that works
> 
> and maybe it was just a schwaggy ass pheno .. but then again why would a dispo run a pack or more to select a shitty pheno ? And sell it to customers ?
> 
> ...


Heat stress 100%, plus picked early. Pics dont lie.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 19, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Heat stress 100%, plus picked early. Pics dont lie.


75 days in flower and 78 degree temps is heat stress?? Ok...

Only variable possibly could have been a freshly made batch of Organic soil that the plants went int. But, plenty of other genetics handled it perfectly well.
Maybe Cannarado is breeding for bottle growers?? I Donno. Either that or I did get hosed by the dispensary. 
Either way, just relaying my experience with Cannarado so take from it what you will


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 19, 2020)

I may not agree with all the hype strains cannarado has been breeding with lately but regardless I've found some stunners in his gear. That to me looks like a shitty pheno they gave you. 

Gusher x cocomero gelatti


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 19, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> 75 days in flower and 78 degree temps is heat stress?? Ok...
> 
> Only variable possibly could have been a freshly made batch of Organic soil that the plants went int. But, plenty of other genetics handled it perfectly well.
> Maybe Cannarado is breeding for bottle growers?? I Donno. Either that or I did get hosed by the dispensary.
> Either way, just relaying my experience with Cannarado so take from it what you will


Have you tried any of their strains from seed form or is this your only experience with them? You might want to buy a pack off glo they are always running deals and try those


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 19, 2020)

mine said ready for pickup, then a few hours later it said delivered to po box


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 19, 2020)

VTHIZZ said:


> mine said ready for pickup, then a few hours later it said delivered to po box


Both of mine were picked up and got a confirmation email. I feel like when their site is up everything will be getting ready to be shipped


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 19, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> As others have stated in this thread the dispensary most likely gave you a shit pheno. Most dispensaries do that, they’ll keep the best one for themselves for production and sell clones of the pheno they disliked the most. Me and my buddy have found nothing but fire out of his seeds, and even his freebies.


The


dr.panda said:


> I may not agree with all the hype strains cannarado has been breeding with lately but regardless I've found some stunners in his gear. That to me looks like a shitty pheno they gave you.
> 
> Gusher x cocomero gelatti
> View attachment 4600282View attachment 4600283View attachment 4600284View attachment 4600285View attachment 4600286


What kinda stink she putting off?


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> The
> 
> What kinda stink she putting off?


Legit smells like watermelon gushers


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 19, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Legit smells like watermelon gushers


Gushers x cocomero gelatti is watercolor frostings correct?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 19, 2020)

The roast garlic margy was bomb. I posted pics in this thread earlier this year.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 20, 2020)

Lushers = ( Gushers x Gelatti bx1) I’ll be chopping them soon and definitely keeping 1 of the 4 to run again. Marmalade 2 dried and curing needs a trim. Super tasty. Have to run again and hope for better results.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 20, 2020)

I popped just 2 of these today. Been waiting for a minute to run these. I already had a few different Gushers crosses so I passed on this entire drop. Happy hunting y’all


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jun 20, 2020)

My favourite I’ve ever grown from Rado was my Orange Daiquiri.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 20, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Legit smells like watermelon gushers


Nice is this the feminized version or the Watercolor Frosting? If it’s the Watercolor Frosting, that pic makes me super glad I’m keeping those, and super hyped to pop them once I’m done with the Sugar Rush and Calimints


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 20, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Lushers = ( Gushers x Gelatti bx1) I’ll be chopping them soon and definitely keeping 1 of the 4 to run again. Marmalade 2 dried and curing needs a trim. Super tasty. Have to run again and hope for better results.View attachment 4600388View attachment 4600389View attachment 4600391View attachment 4600392View attachment 4600394View attachment 4600397View attachment 4600398View attachment 4600388View attachment 4600389View attachment 4600391View attachment 4600392View attachment 4600394View attachment 4600397View attachment 4600398


Those Lushers are looking good man, and that Marmalade looks fire and sounds tasty as fuck. Awesome work as always man.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 20, 2020)

Alright so looks like big drops aren't such a bright idea.


Nate Dogg said:


> Nice is this the feminized version or the Watercolor Frosting? If it’s the Watercolor Frosting, that pic makes me super glad I’m keeping those, and super hyped to pop them once I’m done with the Sugar Rush and Calimints


It's the Watercolor. The one I want to pop most from the drop should be fantastic terps.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 20, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Alright so looks like big drops aren't such a bright idea.
> 
> 
> It's the Watercolor. The one I want to pop most from the drop should be fantastic terps.


He’s had multiple big drops like this in the past with no problems, I’m guessing Venmo and whatever other payment options that gave him problems is the reason for the delay. Nice I’m glad I’m holding on to those, and I can’t wait to hunt through the 2 packs I got.


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 20, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice is this the feminized version or the Watercolor Frosting? If it’s the Watercolor Frosting, that pic makes me super glad I’m keeping those, and super hyped to pop them once I’m done with the Sugar Rush and Calimints


Correct this is the watercolor frosting, I was a bit behind on testing them


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 20, 2020)

A couple of Birthday Blues [Blues cookies x Birthday Cake]


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 20, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Correct this is the watercolor frosting, I was a bit behind on testing them


You did an amazing job man, awesome work. You definitely got me hyped to hunt through the two packs that I got. For a cookie cross it looks like she’s definitely going to yield pretty damn well, and the Terps you described sounds like she would make some insane live rosin or rosin.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 20, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> He’s had multiple big drops like this in the past with no problems, I’m guessing Venmo and whatever other payment options that gave him problems is the reason for the delay. Nice I’m glad I’m holding on to those, and I can’t wait to hunt through the 2 packs I got.


nah it was the post office, they held all rados mail for "suspicion of drug activity" but once they realized these are simply souvenir seeds not meant to be germinated they released it all.


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 20, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> nah it was the post office, they held all rados mail for "suspicion of drug activity" but once they realized these are simply souvenir seeds not meant to be germinated they released it all.


You can germinate them? Why would you waste a perfectly good souvenir?


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 20, 2020)

My last run lil nug shot pulled early and was still fire grape pie x gmo


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 20, 2020)

Excited for this next right pictured below 
dosi x doho hopefully 2 females 
Then 3 OG legend x wedding cake all fem all under Agrobright 4 bulb 2ft 100watt T5
Will go under the new chilled x6 next week


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 20, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> I may not agree with all the hype strains cannarado has been breeding with lately but regardless I've found some stunners in his gear. That to me looks like a shitty pheno they gave you.
> 
> Gusher x cocomero gelatti
> View attachment 4600282View attachment 4600283View attachment 4600284View attachment 4600285View attachment 4600286


Looks fire!


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 20, 2020)

Super excited for these to touchdown get them going 
all gas I’m hoping!


----------



## Ladiesonly (Jun 20, 2020)

rado website been down for a few days. What’s best alternative for the breeder? Platinum or Neptune? Thanks


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 20, 2020)

Ladiesonly said:


> rado website been down for a few days. What’s best alternative for the breeder? Platinum or Neptune? Thanks


Seedsherenow


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 20, 2020)

Idk if it best but, they ship fairly fast.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 21, 2020)

Ladiesonly said:


> rado website been down for a few days. What’s best alternative for the breeder? Platinum or Neptune? Thanks


https://gloseedbank.com/ I always go through them for my rado beans never any freebies but good prices and deals shipping is always iffy about how fast it'll be shipped but it'll get to you


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 21, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> https://gloseedbank.com/ I always go through them for my rado beans never any freebies but good prices and deals shipping is always iffy about how fast it'll be shipped* but it'll get to you*


not if youre me. +1 for seedsherenow or seedsofhorror over glo. theres a few others here that have had issues as well.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 21, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> https://gloseedbank.com/ I always go through them for my rado beans never any freebies but good prices and deals shipping is always iffy about how fast it'll be shipped but it'll get to you


Yeah do not buy your gear there unless you like being dicked around for over a month. They used to be good. Stick with Rado or seeds here now.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 21, 2020)

i just order from rado they always hook it up with freebies good prices and vigorous seeds


----------



## Ladiesonly (Jun 21, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> i just order from rado they always hook it up with freebies good prices and vigorous seeds


cool looks like the site is down. I’ll keep trying


----------



## Flatrate (Jun 21, 2020)

Finishing my last round with Sundae Float.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 21, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Finishing my last round with Sundae Float.
> 
> View attachment 4601686
> 
> View attachment 4601687


Looking phenomenal


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 21, 2020)

Stack city stack stack city


----------



## Ladiesonly (Jun 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Yeah do not buy your gear there unless you like being dicked around for over a month. They used to be good. Stick with Rado or seeds here now.


Have you tried platinum seed bank?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 21, 2020)

I personally ordered from horror and glo. Never had a glo order take over a week and prices are the lowest. Horror was running a deal when I went thru them and I got a pack of topanga lemon and Al cookies, which are pretty slick for freebies. Ask the horror dude if he’s got any deals going atm and shop around.


----------



## NoMoreBottles (Jun 21, 2020)

Ladiesonly said:


> rado website been down for a few days. What’s best alternative for the breeder? Platinum or Neptune? Thanks


Area 51 seedbank has some things. They were quick for me.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 21, 2020)

I dont mind waiting a couple weeks for seeds that I'm not gonna pop asap. Other than the waiting a while I've never gotten any bad experiences they've even answered my emails when I emailed them. But the majority speaks.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 21, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> I dont mind waiting a couple weeks for seeds that I'm not gonna pop asap. Other than the waiting a while I've never gotten any bad experiences they've even answered my emails when I emailed them. But the majority speaks.


yeah idk what its is, some folks swear by them, some are like me where we are basically ignored at every turn. i can only speak of my personal experience


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 21, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> yeah idk what its is, some folks swear by them, some are like me where we are basically ignored at every turn. i can only speak of my personal experience


I'm nervous about sending cash over the mail so I kinda gravitated towards them I read the thread they had on here and it seems alot of people do have trouble it's just weird how they pick and choose who they provide service to. Thinktank is pretty good I went through him for a couple drops but other then those two I try to buy straight from the breeder if possible


----------



## nc208 (Jun 21, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> I dont mind waiting a couple weeks for seeds that I'm not gonna pop asap. Other than the waiting a while I've never gotten any bad experiences they've even answered my emails when I emailed them. But the majority speaks.


To clarify, its waiting a couple weeks to a month before he finally responds to your emails and then the next day it gets shipped. 
To me this is Bullshit when dudes takes credit card on an online site. This isnt buying seeds in the 90s anymore so I dont expect to be handled like it is.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 21, 2020)

Yeah definitely sounds like GLO pics and chooses who to get back to. The only bad experience I had from them was my seeds taken two weeks to get here, but like I said that only happened to me once. Other than that one time, he got them out super quick to me


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 21, 2020)

These are the Sugar Rush, and the three on the right are Calimints(freebies from Envy genetics). They’re chugging along nicely, Except one that I thought was bouncing back. She doesn’t look too happy but she still has some green to her so hopefully she can still bounce back. My buddies one house Margie is stacking super nice, and it looks like she’s going to yield pretty well for a cookie cross. Not to mention she smells amazing, kind of like OGKB but with more gas then dipped in lemon lime juice. She looks damn near identical to OGKB, but without the ridiculous veg time And she’s definitely packing on some serious frost. So I would highly recommend that if you bought some FM crosses or got them as freebies I would definitely pop them ASAP. If you like gassy OG’s and diesels with some strong lemon lime terps as well, these are definitely for you then. I’m currently waiting for my Calmag to arrive because they definitely need it, and they’re definitely going to need some new shoes here soon. I’ve been giving them small doses of super thrives veg nutrient line and Vegamatrix veg nutes, and they seem to love it. They still definitely need some Calmag ASAP.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 21, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> If you dont strip lowers id watch every plant nowdays on the lowers lol. I watch all new plants heavy regardless what breeder..one slip up and ur fucked (unless u got tester room) I also just dropped a pack of margy dog freebies and theyall cracked.


You’re gonna love that Margy Dog, got some shatter of it and that shit smelled and tasted amazing. It was straight OG gas, Lemon lime, and rotten foul dead skunk funk but in a good way.


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 21, 2020)

I just got a confirmation that my payment was received. I sent cash and without tracking so I was a little worried ! Super stoked to get these Gush Pop seeds.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 22, 2020)

Daily biscotti v2 #6 looking good on run #2


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 22, 2020)

Looking very proper great structure that more of a indica smoke or sativa ? Heard packs great flavor


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 22, 2020)

What week is that?


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 22, 2020)

About a weekish away from chop


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 22, 2020)

So happy I grabbed a pack of the watercolor frosting that looks like some pure heat


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 22, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> About a weekish away from chop
> View attachment 4602776View attachment 4602777View attachment 4602778


Looking like have some quality meds soon cheers


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 22, 2020)

Anybody got update on this last gushers 1/4 drop anybody got thier beans yet and or tracking info?


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 22, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Looking very proper great structure that more of a indica smoke or sativa ? Heard packs great flavor


First round is still curing in jars. Just decided to flip all of the clones, because nothing blew me away looks wise to keep around. 



Kindbuds303 said:


> What week is that?


Day 45. I took them to 63 last time, may try to stretch it another few days this time


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 22, 2020)

Candy Margy
Two females out of my whole pack
SmEllin stank!


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 22, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Anybody got update on this last gushers 1/4 drop anybody got thier beans yet and or tracking info?


I got confirmation they have my payment and said they will ship once they catch up on orders.


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 22, 2020)

Hope the freebies are gonna be dope


----------



## jonesaa (Jun 22, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Anybody got update on this last gushers 1/4 drop anybody got thier beans yet and or tracking info?


Got an email this morning... order finished processing, with tracking info and packs now on the way.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Jun 22, 2020)

That’s great! I’ll feel better when I get that email. Rado has always more than taken care of me, this is just still a little uneasy to me.


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 22, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Got an email this morning... order finished processing, with tracking info and packs now on the way.


Pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## jonesaa (Jun 22, 2020)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> That’s great! I’ll feel better when I get that email. Rado has always more than taken care of me, this is just still a little uneasy to me.


He's got a shit tonne of orders to process. I definitely felt the same way you did until I remembered this morning and read the message with the information.


----------



## jonesaa (Jun 22, 2020)

Paulyd!satx said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen


I will have actual packs in hand and will post pics ~3 days, until then...


----------



## nc208 (Jun 22, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> He's got a shit tonne of orders to process. I definitely felt the same way you did until I remembered this morning and read the message with the information.


Yeah there were like 50 crosses in that drop and everything sold out.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 22, 2020)

so I kind of took @40AmpstoFreedom and kept one pack of the SD F2’s, and I kept the two packs of F1’s. Sucks though, I got rid of one pack of the SD F2’s, a pack of Tropicanna cookies F2, and both packs of Hippy Crasher(Wedding Crasher 31 x Kushmints 11). It felt like a hot knife to the heart having to let them go, but I was able to pay my bills and also snag a pack of both the new FAF crosses from Crane city. He also promised me that if he found a keeper cut he would hook me up, and if he found a stud he would let me get some pollen and I know he’ll treat them with the same amount of love I would. That’s awesome that tracking numbers are finally getting sent out I can’t wait to get my hands on the Legend/Respect OG x Gushers, hopefully they’ll take my mind off of having to let some of my babies go.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 22, 2020)

You know with all those payments he received in the mail and all the orders he has to ship out, the USPS people were probably looking at him hella sideways. Glad they were able to sort things out though, and I’m sure he’s going to make up for the wait with some insane freebies.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 22, 2020)

Welp there goes my other pack of Tropicana cookies, but for a pack of White Grape Gushers({The White x Grapestomper} x Gushers) I think that’s a pretty fair deal. Might need to get some silver colloidal for when I pop the Grape Pie bx(Grape Pie x SD) and hit it to the White Grape Gushers.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 22, 2020)

They always have hooked it up and are extremely fast so I’m not tripping good things come to those who wait was just curious @jonesaa good shit man I know your lit!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 22, 2020)

Paulyd!satx said:


> Hope the freebies are gonna be dope


That sour Willy x sour ssh sounds right, I’ll be happy if I get one of those for sure


----------



## Balockaye (Jun 22, 2020)

The website is back up for me


----------



## Raymond Knight (Jun 22, 2020)

Just got Peanut Sundae, Im Psyched.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jun 22, 2020)

Well my tracking said delivered to po box so it looks like it got there


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 22, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> The website is back up for me


same. i lold cuz it was down for days "because their website designer needed to overhaul some things" I thought the whole site would be new or something...they changed the "seeds" section to "genetic catalogue" Top notch breakthrough stuff fellas


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 23, 2020)

Patience is a virtue


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 23, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> so I kind of took @40AmpstoFreedom and kept one pack of the SD F2’s, and I kept the two packs of F1’s. Sucks though, I got rid of one pack of the SD F2’s, a pack of Tropicanna cookies F2, and both packs of Hippy Crasher(Wedding Crasher 31 x Kushmints 11). It felt like a hot knife to the heart having to let them go, but I was able to pay my bills and also snag a pack of both the new FAF crosses from Crane city. He also promised me that if he found a keeper cut he would hook me up, and if he found a stud he would let me get some pollen and I know he’ll treat them with the same amount of love I would. That’s awesome that tracking numbers are finally getting sent out I can’t wait to get my hands on the Legend/Respect OG x Gushers, hopefully they’ll take my mind off of having to let some of my babies go.


I snagged a pack of the black marshmallow as well. You should start a Crane City group here


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 23, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> I snagged a pack of the black marshmallow as well. You should start a Crane City group here


started a thread, so to not hijack @genuity ’s Rado thread. Thank you @genuity for putting up with some of my bullshit and talking about other breeders gear.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 23, 2020)

In the spirit of the day around riu, thanks for all you do @genuity, you have been a friend for a very long time and are an integral part of this place and the experience here! Thank you, old friend! @Nate Dogg , I don’t think it would be the same without you!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> In the spirit of the day around riu, thanks for all you do @genuity, you have been a friend for a very long time and are an integral part of this place and the experience here! Thank you, old friend! @Nate Dogg , I don’t think it would be the same without you!


Appreciate that man, I definitely feel the same way. It’s like we got our own little dysfunctional but happy family here on RIU. Happy growing everyone!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 23, 2020)

Fresh sample...hard to put my finger on any of the smells/terps on this thing. Found one small banana on a lower...


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jun 23, 2020)

Got confirmation of payment and tracking from the boys. Won’t be long now


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 23, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> Got confirmation of payment and tracking from the boys. Won’t be long now


Same I cant wait


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 23, 2020)

3 days till the fire touches wooooooooo Rick flair voice


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 23, 2020)

Dubble sundae #7 second and last run. Pulled at 60 days smelling like super glue. I’ll have pics of the keeper in a few weeks.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 23, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Dubble sundae #7 second and last run. Pulled at 60 days smelling like super glue. I’ll have pics of the keeper in a few weeks.View attachment 4604152View attachment 4604150


Awesome work.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 23, 2020)

Pretty sure the tester nug i snipped of 1 of 4 "slap n tickle" had a seed pod starting to form . Not sure yet, i guess ill know within a week or so. If its true, thats 2 for 3 on my rado runs having a herm seed my crop. 

I did a few scans for nanners but im running a 4x4 SCROG with tons of budsites and not the most even canopy, i could have missed one i guess. do you guys literally scan every branch/node often? My grow is in a closet and some of my branches are nearly impossible to access.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 23, 2020)

Clean up all the bottom larf crap. Doesnt weigh up and is where the wild nanners roam. Plus it makes it easier to scan for bananas.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 23, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Clean up all the bottom larf crap. Doesnt weigh up and is where the wild nanners roam. Plus it makes it easier to scan for bananas.


never thought of the nanner factor, i welcomed the larf for edibles but yeah thats a good call, no more lol.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jun 23, 2020)

Or just run reverse like Rado suggests

I honestly can't believe this guy has gotten to where he has with that kind of philosophy.


----------



## Railage (Jun 23, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Or just run reverse like Rado suggests
> 
> I honestly can't believe this guy has gotten to where he has with that kind of philosophy.


What do you mean run reverse?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 23, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> Pretty sure the tester nug i snipped of 1 of 4 "slap n tickle" had a seed pod starting to form . Not sure yet, i guess ill know within a week or so. If its true, thats 2 for 3 on my rado runs having a herm seed my crop.
> 
> I did a few scans for nanners but im running a 4x4 SCROG with tons of budsites and not the most even canopy, i could have missed one i guess. do you guys literally scan every branch/node often? My grow is in a closet and some of my branches are nearly impossible to access.


If you’re growing chem and cookies crosses, especially chem d you can expect to find some herm tendencies.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 23, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> If you’re growing chem and cookies crosses, especially chem d you can expect to find some herm tendencies.


yeah my last run was GG4 x Sundae driver and i didnt read up on the herm factor until after lol. I got lucky my first few grows prior and never checked for nor had any herms but it looks like thats gonna have to change!


----------



## nc208 (Jun 23, 2020)

Railage said:


> What do you mean run reverse?


I hope its not this.....





_Optic Foliar SWITCH allows your plants to transition into bloom, by preventing and combating key stress factors that can delay the formation of bloom sets. By utilizing Optic Foliar SWITCH early in the first 2 weeks of bloom; growers are then able to ensure that their plants will begin to form flower sites and maximize flower growth. Optic Foliar Switch Nutrient has been shown to stop male flower maturity in plants that exhibit male traits i.e., hermaphroditic plants. Optic Foliar Switch has a fast reversal of action against already existing male flowers in addition to preventing male flowers from forming. Optic Foliar SWITCH assures no loss in growth, quality or yield! 





Optic Foliar Switch Reverse Nutrient direct from Growers House


GrowersHouse has the best prices on Optic Foliar Switch Reverse Nutrient. 100% price match guarantee. Click now for product details!




growershouse.com




_


----------



## Railage (Jun 23, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I hope its not this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you get some herms and you don't get some herms, I like my cookie dough sundae but I get get a couple that had some lower nuts.


I'm not ever gonna use an anti herm spray lol on anything, I'm pretty much expect some herms in anything new and hyped.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 23, 2020)

Daily Biscotti v2 #8 looking good out of the jar. About to roll this up for a taste test.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 23, 2020)

This guy shared his order and those freebies sound sick. Guessing they got the wine bush as freebies too but they bought 3x as many packs as I did. I’m assuming zellati is zkittlez/gellati and that sounds fire


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 23, 2020)

That GAK lemon/zellati sounds insane


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 23, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> That GAK lemon/zellati sounds insane


I agree. Really lookin forward to opening my package now.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 23, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I agree. Really lookin forward to opening my package now.


Me too just checking tracking said Saturday was the expected delivery date


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 24, 2020)

Daywrecker Chem pops. Some fresh marmalade. Things are good.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 24, 2020)

I have found the most sweet candy terps in the planet in “lushers” (gushers x gelatti bx1) have 2 phenos almost finished and another few just beginning of flower. Could possibly be what I’ve always been looking for ...???


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 24, 2020)

I don’t know if y’all are aware, but if you have an Instagram account and someone sends you something like this it’s because they’re trying to hack your account. Do not fall for it, I had a “close friend“ try to get me yesterday. On a better note though I did finally get tracking from Rado and I can’t wait till they get here.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jun 24, 2020)

Chopping down this Weed Nap and Margalope in a couple days (currently day 65)...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 24, 2020)

I still haven’t gotten a tracking but I did email him and ask if I’m good for this week he said yea 

I’m a little aggy bc I sent my money 1-2 day express with tracking .. still no tracking number for my order


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 24, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I have found the most sweet candy terps in the planet in “lushers” (gushers x gelatti bx1) have 2 phenos almost finished and another few just beginning of flower. Could possibly be what I’ve always been looking for ...???


I hope the Gushlatti is similar....


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 24, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I still haven’t gotten a tracking but I did email him and ask if I’m good for this week he said yea
> 
> I’m a little aggy bc I sent my money 1-2 day express with tracking .. still no tracking number for my order


Mine just came in 2 minutes ago


----------



## Cultivore (Jun 24, 2020)

Anyone know if they are shipping multiple orders placed on the different drops as one package? I got shipping confirmation for my first order. Nothing for my second. Figured they haven’t gotten to the second order yet and or saw the same address and packed it all in one. So stoked for these beans to land!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 24, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> This guy shared his order and those freebies sound sick. Guessing they got the wine bush as freebies too but they bought 3x as many packs as I did. I’m assuming zellati is zkittlez/gellati and that sounds fireView attachment 4604387


That WBH x Zelatti sounds fire, but what’s GAK being hearing a lot of good things about it


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 24, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That WBH x Zelatti sounds fire, but what’s GAK being hearing a lot of good things about it


Looks like Dying Breeds are keeping the lineage of GAK a secret..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 24, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I hope its not this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone just glossed over that Rado is out here recommending pgr on weed. No one cares apparently. Smh


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 24, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That WBH x Zelatti sounds fire, but what’s GAK being hearing a lot of good things about it


The gak lemon was limited to 50 packs and they were like 500 bux.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 24, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Everyone just glossed over that Rado is out here recommending pgr on weed. No one cares apparently. Smh


Is that what that is? I seen him post about it and went to go back and look at it but most of his posts are deleted. I mean I wouldn’t use it personally but, he may have just been joking about people complaining about herms? I don’t know, he may even be sponsored by that company so he’s just making a little side bread.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 24, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> The gak lemon was limited to 50 packs and they were like 500 bux.


I seen that, someone was complaining to me about having to pay $80 for a pack of seeds and I sent him a screenshot of dying breed’s lineup and how much they cost. Let’s just say he wasn’t bitching anymore.


----------



## jonesaa (Jun 24, 2020)

Cultivore said:


> Anyone know if they are shipping multiple orders placed on the different drops as one package? I got shipping confirmation for my first order. Nothing for my second. Figured they haven’t gotten to the second order yet and or saw the same address and packed it all in one. So stoked for these beans to land!


My orders were consolidated into one. I added a note for each order and for the sake of saving on shipping costs it was best to combine.


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2020)

Roll a fat one,or load a thick dab...or fill the pipe....


----------



## Tstat (Jun 24, 2020)

Well, I have given SD another try. First time around I popped half of the beans and had two not germinate, two males, and a female that grew all crazy and didnt even produce 1/2 ounce. I posted about this a few months ago.

This time I had the exact same seed scenario, but the female looked to be growing OK. I harvested her yesterday and was sad to see it was seeded pretty heavily. I didn’t notice any male flowers, but then again I didn’t really look for them, unfortunately.

Pretty disappointing after buying into the SD hype and all. Oh well, I really wanted to get on board with Cannarado...


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jun 24, 2020)

here we go


----------



## nc208 (Jun 24, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> here we go


That's allotta Grumpz


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 24, 2020)

nc208 said:


> That's allotta Grumpz


i


RedEyedNReady said:


> here we go


hope i get a pack of them gak lemons dammit! nice haul. that's alotta gelato 41 bx too!


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jun 24, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> i
> 
> hope i get a pack of them gak lemons dammit! nice haul. that's alotta gelato 41 bx too!


stoked on the gak lemons too that was a great surprise! I’m also really excited to see what’s in the 41 and see what expressions are buried in there. Should be fun


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jun 24, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Clean up all the bottom larf crap. Doesnt weigh up and is where the wild nanners roam. Plus it makes it easier to scan for bananas.


I usually go over every single branch of each plant working my way from the bottom branch up. Takes me about two days to do a 10x10 room (maybe 6 hours a day actual search time). I pick the nanners and let the plants finish. People speak of stuff ran from cutting not always having the same degree of herms as the plant from seed, That has never been the case for me. If it herms on me one run it’s herming every time I run it.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 24, 2020)

I heard the grumpz is fucking gas


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 25, 2020)

Got my tracking it’s lit Saturday.. got my male tent set up and I found a seed in some gasss gelato .. I paid over 3k for this (madness) but it’s the new craze (top shelf) which is bullshit but hey .. speaking of herms I haven’t found a seed in any mac 1 lbs so far and I’ve been looking .. the gelato seed is sprouting

Since I have my tracking I can now announce I bought a pack of ice cream cake x gushers bx from glo I plan on hitting rados s1 with the male


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 25, 2020)

Here’s the gelato It’s real deal .. and the smell is so pungent it has the gelato smell but a sharp sour gas that just takes over the room and permeates.. I’ve had tons of gelato but this one is deff next level

I’ve never seen gelato purple till it looks black .. whatever this cut is I hope rado has it


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 25, 2020)

Tstat said:


> Well, I have given SD another try. First time around I popped half of the beans and had two not germinate, two males, and a female that grew all crazy and didnt even produce 1/2 ounce. I posted about this a few months ago.
> 
> This time I had the exact same seed scenario, but the female looked to be growing OK. I harvested her yesterday and was sad to see it was seeded pretty heavily. I didn’t notice any male flowers, but then again I didn’t really look for them, unfortunately.
> 
> Pretty disappointing after buying into the SD hype and all. Oh well, I really wanted to get on board with Cannarado...


Were these the F1’s or F2’s? I’ll make sure when I pop mine to document everything.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 25, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> View attachment 4605447View attachment 4605448View attachment 4605449
> Here’s the gelato It’s real deal .. and the smell is so pungent it has the gelato smell but a sharp sour gas that just takes over the room and permeates.. I’ve had tons of gelato but this one is deff next level
> 
> I’ve never seen gelato purple till it looks black .. whatever this cut is I hope rado has it


Sounds like the 41 cut a.k.a. Bacio Gelato, or it could even be the 42 cut. I have no idea how the 42 cut came to be, but I seen Pheno Addicts posting about it and the nugs look pretty similar. Some say the 42 cut is just 41 renamed, but who the hell knows.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 25, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> here we go


Damn that’s one hell of a lineup, and the freebies sound amazing too. Definitely looking forward to you running these to see what you find. That Key Lime Squeeze is the one that got away, but I’m happy with the Gushers OG. Happy hunting!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 25, 2020)

What does the mac smell like? Trying to find out whether I give a damn about grumpz or not. Never cared about mac because of the obvious inbreeding depression.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 25, 2020)

I couldn't wait, anxiety was killin me, so asked and got my gak's freebies. Not sure how he managed the time to do that but awesome. Asked yesterday morning shipped out yesterday morning! This is probably the best set of genes I have purchased in my 20 years doing this. I am the most excited about this one anyways.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 25, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> View attachment 4605447View attachment 4605448View attachment 4605449
> Here’s the gelato It’s real deal .. and the smell is so pungent it has the gelato smell but a sharp sour gas that just takes over the room and permeates.. I’ve had tons of gelato but this one is deff next level
> 
> I’ve never seen gelato purple till it looks black .. whatever this cut is I hope rado has it


If you don’t mind me asking...

What do you trim with? Nice n tight.


----------



## jonesaa (Jun 25, 2020)

RedEyedNReady said:


> here we go


This is awesome!!! Picture of the year material right here!!!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 25, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> If you don’t mind me asking...
> 
> What do you trim with? Nice n tight.


This came from one of those fancy LA warehouses .. the top shelf depot .. I think there machine trimming or have expert trimmers bc all of the nugs are clean

@40AmpstoFreedom I’m gonna get a pic up of the Mac now and see if I can give u a description


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 25, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I couldn't wait, anxiety was killin me, so asked and got my zak's freebies. Not sure how he managed the time to do that but awesome. Asked yesterday morning shipped out yesterday morning! This is probably the best set of genes I have purchased in my 20 years doing this. I am the most excited about this one anyways.


The gak ?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 25, 2020)

The Mac has a heavy creamy sweet pine funk with a little splash of chemical when u break the buds .. it has the cookie doe kind of cream like gsc but where cookie has the sweetness this has a chem smell behind it .. the smell is so unique it’s a strain once u get a whiff u can tell what it is blindfolded


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 25, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> The gak ?



yeah typo sorry



silverhazefiend said:


> This came from one of those fancy LA warehouses .. the top shelf depot .. I think there machine trimming or have expert trimmers bc all of the nugs are clean
> 
> @40AmpstoFreedom I’m gonna get a pic up of the Mac now and see if I can give u a description


Awesome man really appreciate info. Sounds like this is definitely something I want to try now.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 25, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> yeah typo sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome man really appreciate info. Sounds like this is definitely something I want to try now.


The Mac has a 99% positive reviews .. I have people who only smoke mac now .. mac is like what cookies was when it first came out .. strength flavor and looks ..

Something I read a long time ago but took me a while to really understand is that “ the best smoke never leaves the state” it’s grown in .. there was one Mac left at that spot in LA to show u fire it is

random but smoking the Mac with a little gg4 mixed in tastes so fire .. mac 1 x gg4 would be unreal done right

edit: my slap and tickle has been stuck in transit for like 5 days .. I placed two orders one night got one and the other is waiting ..


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 25, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> This came from one of those fancy LA warehouses .. the top shelf depot .. I think there machine trimming or have expert trimmers bc all of the nugs are clean
> 
> @40AmpstoFreedom I’m gonna get a pic up of the Mac now and see if I can give u a description


Indeed. Looks like much of the Cali I see around here. Was just wondering if you knew of the machine/process (trimmed n bounced) etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 25, 2020)

Biscotti chunks meets the great outdoors. She finishes in 50 days so wont be a problem finishing on time, will see how she holds up against PM and bugs. Shes sitting in a 65 gallon pot with a messed up super soil so will see how she turns out. Shes growing quick, she was started in january and was topped 30x altogether. She was a mom so hoping she doesnt become 16ft bcuz she stretched quite a bit in the tent. Shes now bout 5' from the ground.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 25, 2020)

got my order today.. I might be more excited about the Grumpz freebie than the gushers s1 lol..


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jun 26, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> The Mac has a 99% positive reviews .. I have people who only smoke mac now .. mac is like what cookies was when it first came out .. strength flavor and looks ..
> 
> Something I read a long time ago but took me a while to really understand is that “ the best smoke never leaves the state” it’s grown in .. there was one Mac left at that spot in LA to show u fire it is
> 
> ...


I got a pack in the fridge, sounds like I should get that going, hmmm.


----------



## Tstat (Jun 26, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Were these the F1’s or F2’s? I’ll make sure when I pop mine to document everything.


Yea, BX. Anyway I need to amend what I wrote. It appears that the plant got pollinated by a Cherry Wine plant that was next to it. I have 4 or 5 clones from her, so I’m gonna give it another go!


----------



## topshelfgeez (Jun 26, 2020)

Gushers s1 beans arrived along with the grumpz freebies... tempted to put up a 3rd tent just for them lol


----------



## DGCloud (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi all I just found out about GLO. Can someone please tell me how I can get on the newsletter so I know when there's a sale!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 26, 2020)

DGCloud said:


> Hi all I just found out about GLO. Can someone please tell me how I can get on the newsletter so I know when there's a sale!


There IG is @therealflavorcreator His email should be in his bio


----------



## DGCloud (Jun 26, 2020)

Awesome thanks nate dogg


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 26, 2020)

So fingers crossed that I didn’t get ripped off, but this dude seems to have a pretty good reputation(names bobs waffles in IG) and he hasn’t been put on blast by seed scammer And he actually had pictures of the strains he said he had on previous posts before he asked me if I wanted to trade. I sent him a pack of Tropicana cookies and a pack of Tropaya, for a pack of White Grape Gushers({The White x Grapestomper} x Gushers) and a pack of Landslide(Lava Cake #11 tahoehydro cut x Fleetwood Mac #100). To be honest I’m more excited for the White Grape Gushers, but I’d be lying to say if I wasn’t hyped to finally get my hands on the Lava Cake cross and with Mac in it’s genetics that was a no brainer.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 26, 2020)

DGCloud said:


> Awesome thanks nate dogg


Not a problem man, I’m sure everyone in this thread has seen enough of people posting GLO‘s sales


----------



## DGCloud (Jun 26, 2020)

Dang sounds like some fire might hit u up one one these days for a trade too lol. Waiting to get my own place so I can really throw out some beans hopefully by next year.


----------



## DGCloud (Jun 26, 2020)

I think I got some grape stomper something from hazeman in my box of beans, gotta look lmk if you interested


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 26, 2020)

So did I miss the drop somethin?


----------



## DGCloud (Jun 26, 2020)

No 40amp I was just trying to get on they're newsletter about promo and sales! Do you know any way I can get on there newsletter? They said a friend has to recommend me! Can someone recommend me to their newsletter please! I emailed them but no response yet!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 26, 2020)

I dont know how the promo works. Had it on some emails not on others always making new have it on one now and no letter. He said afternoon and I am feelin more nerd now than ever. It's 9:05.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 26, 2020)

So here’s some DoHo x Cookie Crisp F3, my buddy grew and I gave him the seeds. For only his third or fourth grow he did an amazing job. You can definitely smell the Tahoe in there but with the strong cookie dough funk. Grown with Kyle Kushman‘s vegamatrix lineup. This stuff is definitely some straight up gas, and it hasn’t even been properly cured yet so in the jar it goes. Here in about two weeks I’ll let y’all know how she’s smoking.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 27, 2020)

Everything touchdown just got a box I didn’t order hopefully will get fixed if not anybody want to trade


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 27, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Everything touchdown just got a box I didn’t order hopefully will get fixed if not anybody want to trade


Did you at least get the rest of your order?


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 27, 2020)

Yeah everything was good just I ordered a curbcheck that I’m missing hopefully it will get swapped out or replaced if not then I’m willing to trade


----------



## Peachbubble (Jun 27, 2020)

3 Nila Wafers (Wedding Cake * Sundae Driver) at day 25.



My shaping went straight south and it became quit messy as it stretched a bit more than expected, but the plants have fine structure and lots of bud sites. Looks like it yields well. Got two phenos; The two in front on the pic is the same and has a bit more solid structure and is quite a bit in front in development compared to the one in the back which has thinner branc


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi guys! Can anyone confirm for me how the seeds are contained in the new Rado packaging? Are the seeds just inside a dime bag in the box?


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 27, 2020)

Seems like its Sunday, cause these bitches are praying!


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 27, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> Hi guys! Can anyone confirm for me how the seeds are contained in the new Rado packaging? Are the seeds just inside a dime bag in the box?


They are in a plastic flip top container


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 27, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> Hi guys! Can anyone confirm for me how the seeds are contained in the new Rado packaging? Are the seeds just inside a dime bag in the box?


It's a little plastic container


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 27, 2020)

Colada (banana punch x grape pie) starting to smell of the best sweet fruit at around 4 weeks into flower. You guys should love them Gushers crosses. All the ones I’ve tested are just outstanding in every way. Also no herms what so ever.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 27, 2020)

Also anyone following me on IG I got “disabled” again. Have 2 new pages message me for the info since RIU doesn’t like me to share that info.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 27, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Seems like its Sunday, cause these bitches are praying!
> View attachment 4607196View attachment 4607197


Beautiful site


----------



## jonesaa (Jun 27, 2020)

Special delivery... 1 of 2.

Krushers - Karma OG x Gushers on the way soon too!



Heheh... stoner moment, just noticed the two packs of Gushers S1 has two different product labels... flower time, yield, THC level, grow style are different.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 27, 2020)

My packs landed today pretty stoked I can't wait till I have the space to pop a few


----------



## tman42 (Jun 27, 2020)

Mailbox was smoking here today also, already dropped 2 of the Gushers, 2 of the Hot Tamales and 4 of the King G x GrumpZ into Root Riots!


----------



## DGCloud (Jun 27, 2020)

I heard gushers were awesome hope to see some pics of all them


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 27, 2020)

tman42 said:


> Mailbox was smoking here today also, already dropped 2 of the Gushers, 2 of the Hot Tamales and 4 of the King G x GrumpZ into Root Riots!
> View attachment 4607777


Really wanted that animal sherb x cookie crisp id pop those. Might just seend him few bucks in the mail forem lol.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 27, 2020)

tman42 said:


> Mailbox was smoking here today also, already dropped 2 of the Gushers, 2 of the Hot Tamales and 4 of the King G x GrumpZ into Root Riots!
> View attachment 4607777


What makes up the king G? Is it a Louis 13 cross? Thought I saw somewhere but it’s hard to keep track of all the new stuff. All the zellati crosses I’ve seen sound great! Death Star n tangie sounds fun


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> What makes up the king G? Is it a Louis 13 cross? Thought I saw somewhere but it’s hard to keep track of all the new stuff. All the zellati crosses I’ve seen sound great! Death Star n tangie sounds fun


*King G *– a particular pheno of (Louie 13 x Gelatti)


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 27, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> *King G *– a particular pheno of (Louie 13 x Gelatti)


Ahh shit i forgot there’s a chart to refer to now. Thx thx


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Ahh shit i forgot there’s a chart to refer to now. Thx thx


No problem. Is gelatti gelato x biscotti or is it something else


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> What makes up the king G? Is it a Louis 13 cross? Thought I saw somewhere but it’s hard to keep track of all the new stuff. All the zellati crosses I’ve seen sound great! Death Star n tangie sounds fun



Hah this one I did not know about till few weeks ago...It is the louis and should be fuckin awesome. 
*King G (LouieXIII x Gelatti)*


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 27, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> No problem. Is gelatti gelato x biscotti or is it something else


Gellati is an “unreleased” gelato and Florida kush cross. Very similar to gushers genetically


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Gellati is an “unreleased” gelato and Florida kush cross. Very similar to gushers genetically


Sick ok thank you I've been trying to google it and nothing's come up


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 27, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Sick ok thank you I've been trying to google it and nothing's come up


Hopefully things stay cuz even now seems it doesn't seem to matter lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 27, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Sick ok thank you I've been trying to google it and nothing's come up


Search gellati berner should get some info


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 27, 2020)

tman42 said:


> Mailbox was smoking here today also, already dropped 2 of the Gushers, 2 of the Hot Tamales and 4 of the King G x GrumpZ into Root Riots!
> View attachment 4607777


That king g sound fire


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 27, 2020)

anyone know what else is in the Gelatti BX? Have 3 going into flower tomorrow along with some gelonatti and cafe machiatto.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 28, 2020)

I have that hot tamales as well @tman42 hope they all come out fire for u happy growing


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 28, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> anyone know what else is in the Gelatti BX? Have 3 going into flower tomorrow along with some gelonatti and cafe machiatto.


I don’t, but if I had to guess he either used his Tahoe OG bx, Grape Pie bx, or Sundae Driver male that he used for the regular SD line. If I had to put money on it I’d guess it’s either the Tahoe or the SD. Wish I could be more helpful, but the two that I got just said Gelatti bx1 F2.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 28, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> View attachment 4607741
> My packs landed today pretty stoked I can't wait till I have the space to pop a few


If you don’t mind me asking, is that another GrumpZ F2 beneath the first one?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 28, 2020)

Nilla wafer. Flipping to flower. Thinking this gotta be the taller wedding cake pheno. Lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 28, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Nilla wafer. Flipping to flower. Thinking this gotta be the taller wedding cake pheno. Lol.
> View attachment 4608353


looking good man nice work, she’s probably going to be huge after she’s done stretching. I’m holding off on popping the only pack of Nilla Wafer I have left until I know I’m Gucci. Having to pull the ones that popped due to my roommate being a little snitch fucking pissed me off. I really can’t blame him though after that Thanksgiving incident, and seeing all the blood(being a vegan and all) he’s still probably a little shook.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 28, 2020)

Speaking of babies though, the one that looked like shit ended up dying on me. So that leaves me with six Sugar Rush and three Calimints. One that was looking a little iffy is now starting to bounce back hard, and she’s looking Grape Pie dom. Two out of the six are definitely looking GP dominant with their fat broadleaves. Since my buddy was nice enough to let me get them started there, I’m going to split the SR’s with him and let him get one of the CM‘s. I’m going to throw these sexy ladies outdoors and see what they do. I’m definitely going to cut some clones from each one, including the one I’m going to let my buddy keep and narrow it down to one or two keepers. Instead of the strongest let the sexiest and best smelling/tasting survive.
* Obviously the one that starting to bounce back is the short little squat one on the left. Like I said though her leaves just have that Cherry Pie/Grape Pie structure(never grown GP before, but I’ve grown a lot of cherry pie and cookies and I can spot that leaf structure immediately), so we’ll see.
** One of the CM’s has this weird little leaf crinkle mutation going on, and I don’t know if she’s going to bounce back from it or if that’s due to Genetics. So I’ll be keeping that one and the short squat one.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 28, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, is that another GrumpZ F2 beneath the first one?


I have an extra grumpz I’m interested to run it as well


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 28, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Search gellati berner should get some info





Nate Dogg said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, is that another GrumpZ F2 beneath the first one?


Yes sadly I wish I got another one of the crosses as freebies but it's all good


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 28, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Yes sadly I wish I got another one of the crosses as freebies but it's all good


True that, I wouldn’t mind getting two of the GrumpZ freebies. I’d be lying though if I said I wasn’t more interested in the GAK lemon or the White Bubba Hoe freebies


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jun 28, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, I wouldn’t mind getting two of the GrumpZ freebies. I’d be lying though if I said I wasn’t more interested in the GAK lemon or the White Bubba Hoe freebies


I'm not that disappointed I got 14 beans with both packs so that's good for a nice little hunt and back up seeds but some of the other freebies sounded good. I'm assuming if I bought one more pack I would have gotten a different freebie


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jun 28, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Special delivery... 1 of 2.
> 
> Krushers - Karma OG x Gushers on the way soon too!
> 
> ...


i think those get put on at random now


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jun 28, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Nilla wafer. Flipping to flower. Thinking this gotta be the taller wedding cake pheno. Lol.
> View attachment 4608353


Looks like a wedding cake pheno for sure. Where are you flowering that huge plant? You must have high ceilings


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 28, 2020)

3 phenos of Lushers ( gushers x gelatti bx1)


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 28, 2020)

Concord Crush almost time for chop.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 28, 2020)

In a day or two I’m gonna pot everything up 5 days veg then flip .. And take cuts out of the first week of flower 

my gushers land Monday I’m beasting .. so does slap and tickle .. I’m thinking about buying la cake clones or should I get Mac 1 ?


----------



## nc208 (Jun 28, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> 3 phenos of Lushers ( gushers x gelatti bx1) View attachment 4608562View attachment 4608563View attachment 4608564


Looks good. Curious as to why it's different than the Freshwater Taffy. The only difference I see is the lushers uses gelatti bx vs taffy uses just gelatti. Regardless you should find some insane Terps.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 28, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Nilla wafer. Flipping to flower. Thinking this gotta be the taller wedding cake pheno. Lol.
> View attachment 4608353


Looks huge, 
How come you went to the trouble of blurring out your face on the pic but not on the camera reel on the bottom of your photo? You can still make out your face pretty clearly in those thumbnails.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 28, 2020)

my order should arrive early this week. idk if my 3 packs got sent in different mailers or something but I got this message last week. I hope i get one of them zellati crosses, but honestly i'm so stoked about these three packs that it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 28, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> my order should arrive early this week. idk if my 3 packs got sent in different mailers or something but I got this message last week. I hope i get one of them zellati crosses, but honestly i'm so stoked about these three packs that it doesn't even matter.View attachment 4608661View attachment 4608662


That composure and fry bread sounds like it’s gonna be some heat. That’s dope that they’re throwing in extra freebies. I’ve never had coal Creek Kush I’ve heard really good things about it. Is that an OG phenotype?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 28, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Concord Crush almost time for chop. View attachment 4608565


Damn man, killing it as always. The Lushers looks like they’re going to be rockhard nugs, that when you drop them on the ground it’s gonna sound like you literally dropped a marble. You got me face palming right now because I had a chance at getting two packs of the Concord Crush for cheap and I fucking didn’t. Hopefully GLO still has some in stock because I’m definitely going to snag some if they do come Friday. Buying seeds is a serious addiction, I’m just gonna float that out there. Getting to see the fruits of your labor, and enjoy it makes it all worth it. Especially when you find the one.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 28, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That composure and fry bread sounds like it’s gonna be some heat. That’s dope that they’re throwing in extra freebies. I’ve never had coal Creek Kush I’ve heard really good things about it. Is that an OG phenotype?


colorado clone only og that's supposed to be gas. heavy sour/pine


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 28, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> In a day or two I’m gonna pot everything up 5 days veg then flip .. And take cuts out of the first week of flower
> 
> my gushers land Monday I’m beasting .. so does slap and tickle .. I’m thinking about buying la cake clones or should I get Mac 1 ?


Same here, I’m like a child on Christmas Eve except I can actually eat the cookies. In all seriousness though, honestly it really depends on what you like. I’d say if you like OG’s go for the LA cake, but if you like cookies I would go with the Mac. From what I hear, and see they both can throw down when dialed in. The Mac though throws down fucking heavy, and is insanely frosty and potent. The one major complaint I hear about it, is people saying that it’s somewhat tastes like Jack. I don’t see how that’s a valid complaint though, I personally love citrusy and piney strains.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 28, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> I'm not that disappointed I got 14 beans with both packs so that's good for a nice little hunt and back up seeds but some of the other freebies sounded good. I'm assuming if I bought one more pack I would have gotten a different freebie


Nice, yeah that’s a decent amount to do a decent pheno hunt. Really can’t complain too much about freebies, especially when they got the genetic pedigree of the GrumpZ. Hope you find one you like.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jun 28, 2020)

Strawberry biscotti sundae already throwing shade(s of purple) around day 25


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 28, 2020)

I’m switching over from soil to dtw and I can’t say enough about the newer dry feeds that are out. I helped someone switch over to the floraflex/potpro system and the results were so impressive that I’ve decided to move all my stuff over to dtw. I’m DIY’ing everything to keep costs down. Running in cloth pots with Athena Pro 2 part veg/bloom, ag sil, and microbelife vitamins and aminos. Veg room full of rado and some csi going crazy, can’t wait to run this athena pro in flower!


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 28, 2020)

Heard a lot of good things about that flora flex nutrients looks like proof is in pudding


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 28, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Heard a lot of good things about that flora flex nutrients looks like proof is in pudding


I’m running Athena pro but the floraflex is awesome. Lil better price point on the athena, but the flex ratios are more adjustable than the athena. Floraflex also just came out with a late flower bloom enhancer which sounds slick as hell. The Athena has been awesome so far though. I think both companies and a few others are doing a lot to advance Economical and quality synthetic feeds. They both mix really clean and are ph stable. Coco is really forgiving with either, I’m liking it so far


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 28, 2020)

I’m currently running NEW MILLENIUM I RAN IT MY FIRST GROW WHICH WAS DWC AND WASNT ABLE TO GO AS LONG AS I WANTED DUE TO MY PPM PH PEN HAVING SOME DEBRIS ON SENSOR MAKING MY PEN GIVE FALSE READINGS BUD STILL CAME OUT FIRE JUST DISSAPOINTED DIDNT GET TO SEE IT ALL THE WAY THRU THIS TIME RUNNING COCO LIKING IT SO FAR


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 28, 2020)

Day 28 from seed on these two hopefully females dosi x doho trying my hand at mainline only did one just in case 

also I’m back 3 purple punch x wedding cake all female


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Looks good. Curious as to why it's different than the Freshwater Taffy. The only difference I see is the lushers uses gelatti bx vs taffy uses just gelatti. Regardless you should find some insane Terps.


Yessir the terps are crazy insane so far. Hopefully they stay for the dry/cure. However if one were hashing some WPFF then these would be winnners. 

As far as I know, you’re right, these use the Gelatti bx1 so it’s been backcrossed and selected before breeding with Gushers therefore they’re different.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 29, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn man, killing it as always. The Lushers looks like they’re going to be rockhard nugs, that when you drop them on the ground it’s gonna sound like you literally dropped a marble. You got me face palming right now because I had a chance at getting two packs of the Concord Crush for cheap and I fucking didn’t. Hopefully GLO still has some in stock because I’m definitely going to snag some if they do come Friday. Buying seeds is a serious addiction, I’m just gonna float that out there. Getting to see the fruits of your labor, and enjoy it makes it all worth it. Especially when you find the one.


Thanks man. Yeah so far ANYTHING from Clearwater & Rado is solid and crazy good. I like the sugar rush better. I can send you a few beans of CC if ya want. Lmk. You know how to get ahold of me.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 29, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Thanks man. Yeah so far ANYTHING from Clearwater & Rado is solid and crazy good. I like the sugar rush better. I can send you a few beans of CC if ya want. Lmk. You know how to get ahold of me.


Appreciate it bro, I’m definitely liking how the SR’s are looking in veg so far. It sucks I have to throw them outdoors, but I’m sure they’re still gonna blow up. I’m definitely going to check on how the ones my buddy are doing, since he’s going to do them indoor. Will be using the same nutrients and soil, so it will be interesting to see the variation and also the difference in quality.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 29, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> my order should arrive early this week. idk if my 3 packs got sent in different mailers or something but I got this message last week. I hope i get one of them zellati crosses, but honestly i'm so stoked about these three packs that it doesn't even matter.View attachment 4608661View attachment 4608662


Really hope they all just don’t ship out solo with Grumpz freebies...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 29, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Really hope they all just don’t ship out solo with Grumpz freebies...


I just got mine, and they came with the GrumpZ freebies, and the White Bubba Hoe x Zelatti.The WBH was the one I was personally more excited for and God works in mysterious ways. Hope everyone gets what they are looking for


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 29, 2020)

Also the guy I made a trade with actually came through, awesome to know that there’s actually still a lot of good people that are actually honest out there. Got the White Grape Gushers, And landslide from lit Farms. I’m definitely excited to run both of these. I’m hoping I find a nice lava cake pheno and a nice Mac pheno.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 29, 2020)

Nice yeah man that white bubba hoe I got that as well got so many seeds prob is the space and the time I’m stocked for a while hope everything comes out fire for u @Nate Dogg


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 29, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Nice yeah man that white bubba hoe I got that as well got so many seeds prob is the space and the time I’m stocked for a while hope everything comes out fire for u @Nate Dogg


Hell yeah, same here. Except I still got two orders coming from two different breeders still  . I downsized, and then I basically replaced exactly what I got rid of with new Genetics. I appreciate that man, hope everything comes out fire for you as well. Except everyone else I hope your pheno’s are trash lol just kidding. It’s been a stressful day, comedic relief and taking some dabs is the only thing keeping me sane right now. Hope everyone finds a keeper, or multiple for that matter. Happy growing everyone!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 29, 2020)

Looking like lots of Grumpz here...one pack getting wet this evening.


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 29, 2020)

What do you guys think??? Not bad ehhh.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 29, 2020)

That’s a fire lineup got a lil bit of everything he hooked u up got that young variety pack lol


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 29, 2020)

i feel ya man dabsdaily chillums sovs backwoods whatever is clever to take pain stress and everyday bs I try to stay in a bubble my wife get irritated with it especially with everything going on I stay off social media and maybe that’s selfish but I like to be on some positive vibes only shit elevated everyday treat others how I wanna be treated not for anything in return but what’s right sounds corny af but I been thru so much shit scene and done more than I wish I had in just blessed I was able to find my own place in this fucked up world I can grow and create my own environment in a good place mentally quality meds fam friends laughter


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 29, 2020)

Who’s got modern warfare and is on Xbox


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 30, 2020)

Mail day woot


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 30, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Who’s got modern warfare and is on Xbox


I would not give anyone a name here on any platform outside of this one and icmag and I doubt this one is even safe because they don't even automatically get rid of exif dat on photos (GPS etc)...you need to do that manually. It doesn't take but a few calls and key strokes to find out who you are and what your address is through your screen name and platform. Especially those consoles. Might not be that big of a deal to you but figured everyone should know.


----------



## DaliGhozt (Jun 30, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Mail day woot
> View attachment 4609960


Where did you get the Shoosh pack from?


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 30, 2020)

DaliGhozt said:


> Where did you get the Shoosh pack from?


Cannarado site when he did gusher drop. I think it was on day 2 list.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 30, 2020)

I got the gak lemoin freebies and 8 grumpz, with my s1s and white grape gushers. The gak sounds like fire im debating hard what to pop next. But probaly the s1s


----------



## nc208 (Jun 30, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I got the gak lemoin freebies and 8 grumpz, with my s1s and white grape gushers. The gak sounds like fire im debating hard what to pop next. But probaly the s1s


8 packs of the Grumpz?


----------



## Cultivore (Jun 30, 2020)

I ordered Gushers S1, Sour Apple Plusher, Bubblegush and Applushers.
For freebies I received two packs of GrumpZ seeds, one with 10 beans and the other with 6 and then I got 9 beans of the White Bubba Hoe x Zelatti and 7 beans of the Animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp. Pretty fucking happy.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> 8 packs of the Grumpz?


I think 8 seeds. 8 packs would be the jackpot of a small pheno hunt.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 30, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I think 8 seeds. 8 packs would be the jackpot of a small pheno hunt.


Yeah I only got 5 seeds when I got my Grumpz freebies with my Runtz Bx1 so I was getting confused seeing everyone get different amounts. I figured it out when next poster said they got 10 seeds.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 30, 2020)

Cultivore said:


> I ordered Gushers S1, Sour Apple Plusher, Bubblegush and Applushers.
> For freebies I received two packs of GrumpZ seeds, one with 10 beans and the other with 6 and then I got 9 beans of the White Bubba Hoe x Zelatti and 7 beans of the Animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp. Pretty fucking happy.


That bubblegum biscotti looks real nice and I’ve seen a lot of plants with sour apple seeds in em on his ig. Wonder if he’s dropping some more of the sour apple crosses at some point.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 30, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Mail day woot
> View attachment 4609960


That gelato x doho sound fire af


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 30, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I would not give anyone a name here on any platform outside of this one and icmag and I doubt this one is even safe because they don't even automatically get rid of exif dat on photos (GPS etc)...you need to do that manually. It doesn't take but a few calls and key strokes to find out who you are and what your address is through your screen name and platform. Especially those consoles. Might not be that big of a deal to you but figured everyone should know.


I live in Colorado but I feel you tho licensed medical holder compliant with all state and federal rules


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 30, 2020)

Idk if I’m gonna pop this composure or mushers first. I’ll do them alongside a pack of csi gg4xtk or lemon tree x tk, haven’t decided on that either but leaning towards the lemon tree. be a month or two, but that’s the plan


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m happy everyone’s packs are landing! I hope everyone gets theirs!


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 1, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Idk if I’m gonna pop this composure or mushers first. I’ll do them alongside a pack of csi gg4xtk or lemon tree x tk, haven’t decided on that either but leaning towards the lemon tree. View attachment 4610673be a month or two, but that’s the plan


Composure 100% soon as I clicked on it was gone lol fire


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 1, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Idk if I’m gonna pop this composure or mushers first. I’ll do them alongside a pack of csi gg4xtk or lemon tree x tk, haven’t decided on that either but leaning towards the lemon tree. View attachment 4610673be a month or two, but that’s the plan


I'd be doing Fry bread. Will blow the faceoff thing out of the water and you wont have to deal with Faceoff balls it passes on.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 1, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I'd be doing Fry bread. Will blow the faceoff thing out of the water and you wont have to deal with Faceoff balls it passes on.


I seen you posting about that in the archive thread, everyone was getting so triggered about it too. I got a couple face-off crosses from archive so if I find any Caitlyn Jenner‘s I’ll make sure to post them in the archive thread. My vote would be for the Fry bread as well. As much as I like OG, and Chem dog that Fry bread sounds amazing.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 1, 2020)

Nice didn’t see was a jungles boy cut bet that is fire im just an og head my go to more it smells like gas the better tennis balls and rubber and gas


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 1, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Nice didn’t see was a jungles boy cut bet that is fire im just an og head my go to more it smells like gas the better tennis balls and rubber and gas


The topanga lemon uses the jungle boys cut and it’s fire. Definitely part of the reason I swagged that pack. I’m on an og kick right now, I picked up the composure because it has the private reserve in it, I’m pretty stoked about that one. I’m supposed to be getting the Tahoe cut though so I might run the frY bread 1st


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 1, 2020)

Yeah the private reserve everyone says is dope as fuck. I want to smell it


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 1, 2020)

Slap-N-Tickle at day 45 of 12/12. Ive never grown any grape strains, im amazed by the terps bursting from some of these girls, smells like grape jelly with a hint of dirty diaper lol. and the others just have an obnoxious funk that i cant wait to taste


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 1, 2020)

Luscious genetics is having a good sale. Decent amount of cannarado. Plus there are a few of the Clearwater collabs on there. 'Rado packs as cheap as 54 bucks


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 1, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> Slap-N-Tickle at day 45 of 12/12. Ive never grown any grape strains, im amazed by the terps bursting from some of these girls, smells like grape jelly with a hint of dirty diaper lol. and the others just have an obnoxious funk that i cant wait to taste
> 
> 
> View attachment 4611234
> ...


you did that strain justice man I’m sad didn’t get to finish my slap tickle here’s a bud shot of mine my Hanna combo pen had piece Of qtip on sensor filled my dwc res came back week later and look like this I harvested actually came out fire quality wise just not quantity


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hate that I didn’t even get past 5 weeks of flower I chopped it so wouldn’t be complete loss your slap n tickle looks phenomenal great job @madvillian420


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 1, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> you did that strain justice man I’m sad didn’t get to finish my slap tickle here’s a bud shot of mine my Hanna combo pen had piece Of qtip on sensor filled my dwc res came back week later and look like this I harvested actually came out fire quality wise just not quantity


Thanks man! sorry about your plant, at least what you did get from her looks amazing. I recognize the bud structure, one of mine must be the same pheno. its my first run with my Budgetled 500w and i really dig it, i thought it might be a bit too much light in a 3.5x3.5' space but even at full power they are loving it.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 1, 2020)

Yeah was slap n tickle #3 pheno I think gifted by buddy from week old I battled a lot of shit overthinking listening to bad advice water temps ph ppm u name it but for first dwc grow ever and knowing I can and will do better is all that matters running coco now and it’s like fuck just water and leave alone really other than to train them one big experiment but I love it


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 1, 2020)

Man i slept on the slap but at this point i doubt ill pop all my beans.


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jul 1, 2020)

Tempted to pop my slap n tickle now damn...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 1, 2020)

Here’s some random veg shots .. smells like heat in there straight kush funk


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 2, 2020)

Hard to pinpoint smells without pulling them out but the single scoop and tk 91 stand out .. I was wondering why my single scoop had that wrinkle leaf so I looked at veg pics of the gelato 33 and they all have that wrinkle look to the leaves so that a plus and the smell is promising 

Some of my other seeds I popped are just frozen in time .. there not doing shit as far as growing bigger ..idk it’s weird ..maybe I’m impatient


----------



## Apalchen (Jul 2, 2020)

Wow that slap n tickle looks good.

This wasn't my best run but I'm gonna post pictures anyways. I'm on day 50 so I'm almost done. I ended up with 44 total females from seed (10+ strains) and all in a new spot. So was def one of my hardest runs to date trying to keep that many different plants happy, and with no AC the first half of the run. 

Kitchen Sink day 50, plants are really tall but I would veg these less in a monocropped room. Smells coming off are great, I get a cherry funk smell on a few of them that I'm really liking.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 2, 2020)

So these are the Sugar Rush, and Calimints. The ones in the smart pots(I actually think those are radical bags not sure) are the one I’m letting my buddy keep, and the ones in the plastic pots are The ones I’m gonna throw outdoors. See how they do, obviously going to make sure I acclimate them so I don’t stress them out too much. I’m keeping the mutant(one in the front towards the left), because I’m really digging her leaf structure. Reminds me of Cherry Pie’s leaf structure, we shall see though. Going to top them soon as they’re acclimated, and then see what these ladies(possibly males do). If I like the structure of one of the possible males I’ll bring him inside, let him drop his load, and dust a couple branches on each pheno.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 2, 2020)

@Nate Dogg best of luck and I am putting it into universe they are all females


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 3, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> @Nate Dogg best of luck and I am putting it into universe they are all females


Thanks man I appreciate that, but I would be lying if I said I didn’t hope that one of the Calimints turned out to be an absolute stud. I think that would be a pretty interesting cross between that and the sugar rush. Not to mention, I would get to test out my breeding skills. Also I kind of just want to do it for fun, if he is a stud and if anyone’s willing to test the water y’all know how to get at me.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 3, 2020)

Well that was a facepalm kind of moment, sorry about that y’all wrong thread.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 3, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> Slap-N-Tickle at day 45 of 12/12. Ive never grown any grape strains, im amazed by the terps bursting from some of these girls, smells like grape jelly with a hint of dirty diaper lol. and the others just have an obnoxious funk that i cant wait to taste
> 
> 
> View attachment 4611234
> ...


Killin it! Those look excellent.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jul 3, 2020)

Fat ass restock 66 gushers crosses


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jul 3, 2020)

Couldnt decide between gush pop or slushers


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 3, 2020)

Damn dropped everything again ahahaha getting that money #radogang


----------



## Cultivore (Jul 3, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Fat ass restock 66 gushers crosses


 Fuck yeah, thanks for the heads up! Just copped the Fry Bread and Fatty Arbuckle which is the Fatso cross cause I’ve heard a lot about that being a big yielder.


----------



## jonesaa (Jul 3, 2020)

hahahahah... just take my money now!!! got what I missed out on the second drop!!! ahhhh... no need to buy anymore packs now. got enough for a lifetime...


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 3, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Fat ass restock 66 gushers crosses



Thanks for the heads up! My seed hobby is turning into an addiction.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 3, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Damn dropped everything again ahahaha getting that money #radogang


Yeah he canceled all the orders that hadn't been paid yet from the first drop. Warned everyone in the first drop's confirmation email that we only had so much time to pay before he just re-stocks our picks. Glad I paid on time lol.


----------



## akemi (Jul 3, 2020)

how do you pay if you order from the cannarado site? does it say at checkout? thanks.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jul 3, 2020)

akemi said:


> how do you pay if you order from the cannarado site? does it say at checkout? thanks.


Cash money


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks like they’re getting bought pretty quick. The gushnana and Jibba jabba sound nice but I’m done buyin seed for a while. Hopefully


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 3, 2020)

scooped the slushers and the zqueezit. I figured a ton of people wouldn't pay. Thanks to them.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 3, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Looks like they’re getting bought pretty quick. The gushnana and Jibba jabba sound nice but I’m done buyin seed for a while. Hopefully


Facts saw this wanna get more but I have fuck ton of beans


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 3, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Yeah he canceled all the orders that hadn't been paid yet from the first drop. Warned everyone in the first drop's confirmation email that we only had so much time to pay before he just re-stocks our picks. Glad I paid on time lol.


Big facts man he always hooks it up #radogang


----------



## nc208 (Jul 3, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Yeah he canceled all the orders that hadn't been paid yet from the first drop. Warned everyone in the first drop's confirmation email that we only had so much time to pay before he just re-stocks our picks. Glad I paid on time lol.


You think there were that many unpaid orders? Hes been talking about this restock on IG for a couple weeks now. 
It's hard to get your money on time when USPS is a POS. They've been sitting on my payment in the same post office for over a week. I have no clue how all your payments got their so fast.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 3, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You think there were that many unpaid orders? Hes been talking about this restock on IG for a couple weeks now.
> It's hard to get your money on time when USPS is a POS. They've been sitting on my payment in the same post office for over a week. I have no clue how all your payments got their so fast.


I always pay for next day and he’s pretty much fucking on it every time


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 3, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You think there were that many unpaid orders? Hes been talking about this restock on IG for a couple weeks now.
> It's hard to get your money on time when USPS is a POS. They've been sitting on my payment in the same post office for over a week. I have no clue how all your payments got their so fast.


It’s possible, things r selling out and i don’t see the drop advertised on Instagram, also didn’t see a newsletter. Also possible he had some left of everything and just added back the orders he never received n posted em all.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 3, 2020)

Anybody know the lineage of the GAK freebies


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 3, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> scooped the slushers and the zqueezit. I figured a ton of people wouldn't pay. Thanks to them.


I got squeezit and paid like 5 days later with no tracking so he wasn't being too picky still got the grumpz freebie


----------



## nc208 (Jul 3, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I got squeezit and paid like 5 days later with no tracking so he wasn't being too picky still got the grumpz freebie


They are good if you contact them. I did and they are holding my order but I've never had mail just sit like this not moving. Very frustrating, rado and them are good people.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 3, 2020)

Anybody know the lineage of the GAK freebies


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 3, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You think there were that many unpaid orders? Hes been talking about this restock on IG for a couple weeks now.
> It's hard to get your money on time when USPS is a POS. They've been sitting on my payment in the same post office for over a week. I have no clue how all your payments got their so fast.


I'm not sure how much of this second drop is first-wave orders and how much of it he was holding out on to make a second drop. I'd imagine a bit of both, but he definitely made it clear in the confirmation email that we only had until like the 26th or 28th of june or something to pay up. That was before the site shut down for a bit, so I'm not sure what ended up happening. I put cash in a padded envelope and get it shipped with 2-day tracking. Breeders like that stuff, and hook it up with freebies. I almost got more freebies than I did paid seeds lol.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 3, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Anybody know the lineage of the GAK freebies


Ya


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 3, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I got squeezit and paid like 5 days later with no tracking so he wasn't being too picky still got the grumpz freebie


Squeezit sounds awesome and it’s gettin slept on right now. That and the jibba jabba


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 3, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> I'm not sure how much of this second drop is first-wave orders and how much of it he was holding out on to make a second drop. I'd imagine a bit of both, but he definitely made it clear in the confirmation email that we only had until like the 26th or 28th of june or something to pay up. That was before the site shut down for a bit, so I'm not sure what ended up happening. I put cash in a padded envelope and get it shipped with 2-day tracking. Breeders like that stuff, and hook it up with freebies. I almost got more freebies than I did paid seeds lol.


Exactly


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 3, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> I'm not sure how much of this second drop is first-wave orders and how much of it he was holding out on to make a second drop. I'd imagine a bit of both, but he definitely made it clear in the confirmation email that we only had until like the 26th or 28th of june or something to pay up. That was before the site shut down for a bit, so I'm not sure what ended up happening. I put cash in a padded envelope and get it shipped with 2-day tracking. Breeders like that stuff, and hook it up with freebies. I almost got more freebies than I did paid seeds lol.


I’ve sent money regular mail plenty of times and it’s never failed me. Including this drop. It’s seeds, the mark up is astronomical. Not to say they aren’t worth it. But I’m not worried about getting ripped off by seed banks or rado.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 3, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Ya
> 
> View attachment 4613806


thanks man I appreciate that definitely sativa leaning then I take it I’m an indica guy myself but fuck it I’ll run it


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 3, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Fat ass restock 66 gushers crosses


Appreciate the heads up man, shit I had no clue there’s going to be another drop. So definitely good looks, got the Platinum Plusher’s and the True Lemon Gushers


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 3, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You think there were that many unpaid orders? Hes been talking about this restock on IG for a couple weeks now.
> It's hard to get your money on time when USPS is a POS. They've been sitting on my payment in the same post office for over a week. I have no clue how all your payments got their so fast.


True that, I had the same problem with the seed source. Took six days just for my payment to arrive, and he sent it out two days ago and it’s still sitting at the same post office. I think it has something to do with the north east if you’re in that region, that could be possibly why.


----------



## topshelfgeez (Jul 4, 2020)

any blushers restock?

picked up sour dubb x gushers to pair with gushers s1 for my next next go 'round


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jul 4, 2020)

topshelfgeez said:


> any blushers restock?
> 
> picked up sour dubb x gushers to pair with gushers s1 for my next next go 'round


No blushers sadly i was stalking to site for that too


----------



## EricHansen (Jul 4, 2020)

This is driving me crazy. I want to pay with Paypal but rado don't accept paypal. I don't fancy sending money through the post. Last time i did that the post man robbed my money!


----------



## nc208 (Jul 4, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> This is driving me crazy. I want to pay with Paypal but rado don't accept paypal. I don't fancy sending money through the post. Last time i did that the post man robbed my money!


Yeah but if you want to play that's the only way. Use a money order and send tracked. Reduces chances of getting "lost".


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 4, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> This is driving me crazy. I want to pay with Paypal but rado don't accept paypal. I don't fancy sending money through the post. Last time i did that the post man robbed my money!


Betting it wasn't the postman...I am definitely over 20k cash in mail and the only cash ever stolen was the seedbank and proven (been buying since 2001 not hard to do so long).


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 4, 2020)

I completely missed the drop; gave up looking the day before. Funny thing is I still got exactly what I wanted. So awesome. I bought 6 more packs. I am such a failure lol ;\


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 4, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> This is driving me crazy. I want to pay with Paypal but rado don't accept paypal. I don't fancy sending money through the post. Last time i did that the post man robbed my money!


 lol ive bought seeds at least 15 times, all via cash. Never once got robbed. Theres a smart way and a silly way to do it.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 4, 2020)

Training my dosi x doho today that I just transferred please tell me this isn’t a male


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 4, 2020)

Looks female to me


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 4, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Training my dosi x doho today that I just transferred please tell me this isn’t a male View attachment 4614186View attachment 4614187View attachment 4614188View attachment 4614189View attachment 4614190


hmm id say its too early, ive had females produce a big fat calyx right there that i almost mistook for sack.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 4, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Looks female to me


Fuck I hope these are the start of the female preflowers cayla


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 4, 2020)

God damn fat finger imma keep trucking her structure so nice she been growing so vigeriously I just transferred to that airpot I’m giving her all she’s got captain


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 4, 2020)

Atleast I know for fact these three are all female oh we’ll see what happens I knew risk I was taking to find a keeper


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 4, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> This is driving me crazy. I want to pay with Paypal but rado don't accept paypal. I don't fancy sending money through the post. Last time i did that the post man robbed my money!


He takes money orders I use Western Union


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 4, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Training my dosi x doho today that I just transferred please tell me this isn’t a male View attachment 4614186View attachment 4614187View attachment 4614188View attachment 4614189View attachment 4614190


Those pics look like females Based off the the bracts should spit a hair in a week or 2 .. those little balls mean. Nothing rn .. I’m saying 90% female


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 4, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Those pics look like females Based off the the bracts should spit a hair in a week or 2 .. those little balls mean. Nothing rn .. I’m saying 90% female


Thank u man for alleviating that stress man I was like your to perfect bitch I need your flower


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 4, 2020)

Have a good 4th everyone stay high


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 4, 2020)

This topanga lemon is out of control. No flash, she’s a beast! Coming down in a few days.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 4, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> This topanga lemon is out of control. No flash, she’s a beast! Coming down in a few days.


I miss the topanga! It was a fan favorite in my circle lol. I remember opening my closet one day thinking something horrible happened because the colas were falling over like yours but to my delight they were just getting too fat lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 5, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> This topanga lemon is out of control. No flash, she’s a beast! Coming down in a few days.View attachment 4614645View attachment 4614644View attachment 4614646View attachment 4614647


Now that’s a load of dank wow!


----------



## Mim Towls (Jul 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Now that’s a load of dank wow!


I'll second that!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 5, 2020)

Lushers (gushers x gelatti bx1) bad pics extraordinary herb. Organic. Living soil. Crazy terps I describe as LOUD sharp sweet tropical fruit and high octane fuel mixed perfectly. This is the lowest most tiny nug and was dry enough to smoke. Hung up last Wednesday in 68/60. Little trimming required. Easy to grow. Very vigorous. No herms out of 4 females out of 8 seeds popped. She’s in for re veg. Having trouble with re veg so far on marmalade I think both try’s failed. I’ll definitely post some better pics later. Oracle.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 5, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> This topanga lemon is out of control. No flash, she’s a beast! Coming down in a few days.View attachment 4614645View attachment 4614644View attachment 4614646View attachment 4614647


Beautiful my brotha going to be a nice harvest she’s a stunner


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 5, 2020)

Thinking of grabbing a pack of purple punch x birthday cake. Anyone have that strain? It sounds delicious.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 5, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Thinking of grabbing a pack of purple punch x birthday cake. Anyone have that strain? It sounds delicious.


the cake might add to whatever the purple punch is lacking, Im not a huge fan of the punch. I thought i was alone until i heard my weed idol talking about it lol “Purple Punch? I call it ‘Instagram weed’—it looks gorgeous, but it has no value past the first purchase, There was no punch!”said Kevin Jodrey, cultivation director and owner of Wonderland Nursery in Garberville, California.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 5, 2020)

got two seedlings of that growing now


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 5, 2020)

It’s more of a flavor smoke for sure I never had any that put me on my ass a functional smooth flavor smoke is what I’d say but bag appeal on 10


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 5, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> the cake might add to whatever the purple punch is lacking, Im not a huge fan of the punch. I thought i was alone until i heard my weed idol talking about it lol “Purple Punch? I call it ‘Instagram weed’—it looks gorgeous, but it has no value past the first purchase, There was no punch!”said Kevin Jodrey, cultivation director and owner of Wonderland Nursery in Garberville, California.


Yeah I loved it for the taste. Im a sucker for grape flavor.


Kindbuds303 said:


> It’s more of a flavor smoke for sure I never had any that put me on my ass a functional smooth flavor smoke is what I’d say but bag appeal on 10


Thats pretty much what I am looking for. Tasty daytime smoke that looks and smells on par.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 5, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Thinking of grabbing a pack of purple punch x birthday cake. Anyone have that strain? It sounds delicious.





Romulanman said:


> Yeah I loved it for the taste. Im a sucker for grape flavor.
> 
> Thats pretty much what I am looking for. Tasty daytime smoke that looks and smells on par.


Neither are very strong potency wise. The heavy leaning OG phenos which you can pick out by bud shape and plant structure are the best for potency in cherry pie x forum crosses. Adding purple punch (if it was a weak selection thc % wise) to it will probably make it bit hard to find strong potency but surely it is there. Cherry pie is not a very strong smoke so if tasty daytime is what you are looking for than this is a great selection to try.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 5, 2020)

I ran it I talked about it a few pages back 

It’s pretty potent for a pp cross also the cake gave the nugs a nice density .. bag appeal is a 10 .. I only ran two but we’re almost identical taste like purple punch hard to describe the smell mostly sweet like cake 

I had a male open early and hit a few small plants and the herb was one of them so I planted a seed .. it’s herb x nycd x og chem .. right now it’s short stocky with big fan leaves .. it’s light green like the nycd was but it’s stocky and smells faintly sweet like kush .. idk what to expect I wasn’t feeling the nycd og chem but who knows what I will get 

Also put 2 seeds of gushers in water .. and Sometime this weekend I’m gonna put everything in flower and pop more seeds

Edit: got more lbs of mac 1 indoor gonna look for a seed .. and I found out what cut that is of gelato I posted it’s the 41 ..


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 5, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I ran it I talked about it a few pages back
> 
> It’s pretty potent for a pp cross also the cake gave the nugs a nice density .. bag appeal is a 10 .. I only ran two but we’re almost identical taste like purple punch hard to describe the smell mostly sweet like cake
> 
> ...


Cant wait to try it. Just put in my order for a fem pack. That and some cuts of the gelato 33. Larry bird cut lol.. I see you mentioned the 41 cut. Which one did you want or think you had? I was under the impression the 33 was the sought after cut?


----------



## nc208 (Jul 6, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Cant wait to try it. Just put in my order for a fem pack. That and some cuts of the gelato 33. Larry bird cut lol.. I see you mentioned the 41 cut. Which one did you want or think you had? I was under the impression the 33 was the sought after cut?


I'd say the gelato 41 seems to be more popular.


----------



## Cocabam (Jul 6, 2020)

Its my first time trying cannarado seeds and my 1st kitchen sink I popped just hermed a bunch on day 26 of flower. It was tucked between my other plants and was able to open a decent amount of balls before I noticed  this is the 2nd herm I ever got, 1st was a barneys farm strain awhile back.

I have a nila wafer and a Sundae sunset with no balls, hopefully the pollen isnt viable. Bottom 1/3 of the plant had balls below the flowers, i plucked them all and left the plant to finish. Has anyone else had problems with kitchen sink herms?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 6, 2020)

*You shouldn't have a bottom third of plant with anything that contains Cherry Pie. Period.* This includes all cookies which has Cherry Pie in it and Sundae Driver which also has Cherry Pie in it. Especially if you are ignoring/have no time for your garden enough to miss it long enough to get pollen. You got 20 days until pollen in those days you should have at least checked your garden 2 or 3 times. You have seeds as that pollen is not going to be sterile. At least you will have a good stock of seeds now and learned your lesson. Hopefully this was just a few balls and not a bunch that opened or the whole thing will be seeded instead of just a few seeds here and there.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I'd say the gelato 41 seems to be more popular.


i’d have to agree 41 seems to be the most popular(also seems to make amazing offspring), followed by 45 if you can get your hands on it, 49, and then 33 which is the most available cut out of them all.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jul 6, 2020)

Is the 45 relabeled 25? 


Nate Dogg said:


> i’d have to agree 41 seems to be the most popular(also seems to make amazing offspring), followed by 45 if you can get your hands on it, 49, and then 33 which is the most available cut out of them all.


I've seen 33,41,25. I've never seen the 45 or 49 used in any breeding projects. I think there's a bit of fomo with the gelato cuts, the 33 could be the Golden Goose but the fact that it's "out" maybe makes it less desirable even though it could be the better pheno. Whereas the other cuts are more elusive and that adds to their appeal?

I tried to pass on the gusher drop, with how it went down that helped a lot. I seen a few of the lists and nothing really screamed out, I got the zippin zawtz, freshwater taffy. Like many I have more than I'll probably ever pop so I wasn't very motivated. Until I seen the purple plushers on the restock. Kurple fantasy sounded like a great match up with the gushers and sooooo I caved. *Facepalm. It will be cool to see which crosses turned out the best, as I was reading over the list there were quite a few that peaked my interest but I have too much fire to be curious anymore. 

The zippin zawtz looking good, no branching, taller with wide nodes. The freshwater taffy is more squat with tighter nodes. Get some updates when flower starts


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 6, 2020)

33 is the sweetest version. This is just as popular as the 41 which I believe is the gassier version? Someone fact check that for me hard to remember multiple parent traits from lines I am not working. 33 has just been public longer and used by more people.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 6, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Cant wait to try it. Just put in my order for a fem pack. That and some cuts of the gelato 33. Larry bird cut lol.. I see you mentioned the 41 cut. Which one did you want or think you had? I was under the impression the 33 was the sought after cut?


I’ve gotten all kinds of gelato over the past two years but rarely is it ever labeled correctly.. this time i was able to confirm what number it was .. the 41 bag appeal is off the charts the 33 has more of a spongy hairy look the 41 is all nug .. all the gelato is fire to me .. gelato does good dep and outdoor but indoor it’s on a another level 

I have (fingers crossed) ice cream cake (phinest) coming this week ..


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 6, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> 33 is the sweetest version. This is just as popular as the 41 which I believe is the gassier version? Someone fact check that for me hard to remember multiple parent traits from lines I am not working. 33 has just been public longer and used by more people.


Yes pretty much but they both taste like gelato .. the 41 nose is sharper than sour d .. more sharp astringent chemical .. sour is more skunky .. and the 41 doesn’t make big nugs .. I’ll post a pic of some more 41 this one is almost all purple


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jul 6, 2020)

I prefer the 33 to the 41. My Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 knocks people’s socks off even after They’ve been smoking down a few ounces of it. My Jamie cut in particular tests pretty high ( not that it means much) in the 30percent range.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 6, 2020)

That looks proper as fuck my dude


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 6, 2020)

I suggest 1/2 to support better yield too. Else you get a popcorn machine.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 6, 2020)

I was getting some gorilla-gelato deps that’s was fire I kno indoors it would be crazy .. I have 2 single scoop going into flower soon .. has has a gelato nose already .. one white hot guava .. and a bag seed from the 41 I found last week ..


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 6, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> *You shouldn't have a bottom third of plant with anything that contains Cherry Pie. Period.* This includes all cookies which has Cherry Pie in it and Sundae Driver which also has Cherry Pie in it. Especially if you are ignoring/have no time for your garden enough to miss it long enough to get pollen. You got 20 days until pollen in those days you should have at least checked your garden 2 or 3 times. You have seeds as that pollen is not going to be sterile. At least you will have a good stock of seeds now and learned your lesson. Hopefully this was just a few balls and not a bunch that opened or the whole thing will be seeded instead of just a few seeds here and there.


What are you talking about Willis?


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 6, 2020)

needsomebeans said:


> What are you talking about Willis?


some strains have a tendency to herm on lower branches. 40 was saying to trim the lowers of larf/small nug. Helps identify balls/nanners or even eliminate them altogether. A lesson ive learned the hard way over my last couple runs


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jul 6, 2020)

needsomebeans said:


> What are you talking about Willis?


Taking off any plant matter from the bottom third of your plants cause that where herms mostly like to be at


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 6, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> some strains have a tendency to herm on lower branches. 40 was saying to trim the lowers of larf/small nug. Helps identify balls/nanners or even eliminate them altogether. A lesson ive learned the hard way over my last couple runs





Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Taking off any plant matter from the bottom third of your plants cause that where herms mostly like to be at



I totally understand that. My question was why he quoted my post from several years ago directing another member towards a pack of beans he was looking for with an explanation of defoliation?


----------



## Cocabam (Jul 6, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> *You shouldn't have a bottom third of plant with anything that contains Cherry Pie. Period.* This includes all cookies which has Cherry Pie in it and Sundae Driver which also has Cherry Pie in it. Especially if you are ignoring/have no time for your garden enough to miss it long enough to get pollen. You got 20 days until pollen in those days you should have at least checked your garden 2 or 3 times. You have seeds as that pollen is not going to be sterile. At least you will have a good stock of seeds now and learned your lesson. Hopefully this was just a few balls and not a bunch that opened or the whole thing will be seeded instead of just a few seeds here and there.


I stripped the bottom half of the plant at day 16 or so and seen no nuts. It was the bottom 3rd of the rest left on the plant that hermed. Thought I was good to go after day 16 and wasnt looking as closely anymore. Checked my garden every day though.

I just got into running cookies crosses and remembered gromer saying on insta to strip the bottom 3rd of cookies plants and then be on herm watch. It's my bad for only doing a quick 1 minute search of each plant after day 16. Wont be running any more fem cookies crosses that's forsure, or at least kitchen sink.

I wanna add that I definitely wasn't "ignoring" my garden , I run a 150gallon notill pot in a tent with multiple strains and the balls that opened were 2ft deep into the canopy which is near impossible to get into without breaking branches. Balls on the edges of the canopy were just forming and none were open. I only had 1 other herm out of the last 200+ fem seeds so I dont have experience looking for them, but I did look every day. Now I know for my next run.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 6, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Cant wait to try it. Just put in my order for a fem pack. That and some cuts of the gelato 33. Larry bird cut lol.. I see you mentioned the 41 cut. Which one did you want or think you had? I was under the impression the 33 was the sought after cut?


I've got the 33 flowering right now and it smells exactly like some Buddies sunset sherbert vape carts tasted like. Great flavor so hopefully the 33 tastes the same.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 6, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Is the 45 relabeled 25?
> 
> I've seen 33,41,25. I've never seen the 45 or 49 used in any breeding projects. I think there's a bit of fomo with the gelato cuts, the 33 could be the Golden Goose but the fact that it's "out" maybe makes it less desirable even though it could be the better pheno. Whereas the other cuts are more elusive and that adds to their appeal?
> 
> ...


To be honest with you I’m not sure, all I know is 41 is Bacio, 45 is Mochi, and 49 is Açai. Not sure if Sherbinski back crossed the gelatos and picked his own keepers? I did read an article, that he said he reworked and found his own keepers(which in my opinion just adds a lot more fucking confusion). Who the hell knows anymore, personally I really liked the Fudge Ripple that I got from WY East Farms and was a cross of 41 and Jet Fuel Gelato and they all smelled like 41 dipped in jet fuel(except two, one smelled like cookies dipped in jet fuel, and the other smelled like Sherb dipped in jet fuel). In my opinion the 33 was definitely a lot more fruity and actually reminded me of gelato, while the 41 had a lot more foul gassy funk to it with hints of chocolate and cream. I haven’t gotten to try the 49 cut or the 25 cut, so I really can’t speak on those. I did get a cross from Envy called Berry Parfait of the 49 and I’m really hyped to run those. I think 25 has been renamed to Guava Gelato and the 33 cut possibly Gello, but I’m not exactly sure. Another Gelato cross I’m pretty excited on running is of the 45 cut a.k.a. Mochi from WY East Farms, it’s called Amazake and is a cross of Motorbreath 15 and Horchata(45 x JFG). To be honest the only Gelato crosses I got from Rado is the Gelato Margy which is the 33 cut crossed to the FM, and 33 x DoHo. A lot of breeders like to use the 33 cut more than the others, because most breeders say she checks all the boxes, and passes down a lot more desirable traits. I haven’t ran her by her self so I really couldn’t say for sure.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 6, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> To be honest with you I’m not sure, all I know is 41 is Bacio, 45 is Mochi, and 49 is Açai. Not sure if Sherbinski back crossed the gelatos and picked his own keepers? I did read an article, that he said he reworked and found his own keepers(which in my opinion just adds a lot more fucking confusion). Who the hell knows anymore, personally I really liked the Fudge Ripple that I got from WY East Farms and was a cross of 41 and Jet Fuel Gelato and they all smelled like 41 dipped in jet fuel(except two, one smelled like cookies dipped in jet fuel, and the other smelled like Sherb dipped in jet fuel). In my opinion the 33 was definitely a lot more fruity and actually reminded me of gelato, while the 41 had a lot more foul gassy funk to it with hints of chocolate and cream. I haven’t gotten to try the 49 cut or the 25 cut, so I really can’t speak on those. I did get a cross from Envy called Berry Parfait of the 49 and I’m really hyped to run those. I think 25 has been renamed to Guava Gelato and the 33 cut possibly Gello, but I’m not exactly sure. Another Gelato cross I’m pretty excited on running is of the 45 cut a.k.a. Mochi from WY East Farms, it’s called Amazake and is a cross of Motorbreath 15 and Horchata(45 x JFG). To be honest the only Gelato crosses I got from Rado is the Gelato Margy which is the 33 cut crossed to the FM, and 33 x DoHo. A lot of breeders like to use the 33 cut more than the others, because most breeders say she checks all the boxes, and passes down a lot more desirable traits. I haven’t ran her by her self so I really couldn’t say for sure.


I was told Mochi is 47? I'm running the 33 and mochi right now and have been calling it 47. Shit is confusing especially since they're all just different phenos of the same cross, lol.

Right now mochi has smaller buds less smell but good structure slightly more frost.

But the Larry Bird is the winner so far, smoke test will be deciding factor.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 6, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> I prefer the 33 to the 41. My Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 knocks people’s socks off even after They’ve been smoking down a few ounces of it. My Jamie cut in particular tests pretty high ( not that it means much) in the 30percent range.View attachment 4615970View attachment 4615973View attachment 4615974View attachment 4615975View attachment 4615976


In my opinion the picture on the top looks almost identical to pictures I’ve seen of the 41(bacio cut), while the two pictures on the bottom look pretty similar to some pictures I’ve seen of the 49 (açai cut) or even Sherb when she gets all blacked out. The 33 cut definitely makes amazing offspring, there’s no arguing that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 6, 2020)

Also my bro loved his fudge ripple by wyeast too.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 6, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was told Mochi is 47? I'm running the 33 and mochi right now and have been calling it 47. Shit is confusing especially since they're all just different phenos of the same cross, lol.
> 
> Right now mochi has smaller buds less smell but good structure slightly more frost.
> 
> But the Larry Bird is the winner so far, smoke test will be deciding factor.


Honestly You’re probably right, the different gelato cuts in the names confuse the fucking shit out of me. I guess that’s the cookie Fam for ya, and Gushers is a perfect example of that. They’re telling It was 41 crossed to South Florida Kush, and then it got changed to 41 x TK. Now Dandango Is saying it’s 41 crossed to Motorbreath 15, and I’m more inclined to believe Dan though because his timelines match up. He was doing a lot of crosses with the Motorbreath awhile back when he was still working and breeding at connected when they still got along with cookies. Not to mention he had mothers of Gushers, Gelatti, and TÖS(The Other Sister) when it was first popping off. TÖS looks very similar to them, and is supposed to be sisters according to him. I’d like to get my hands on a cut of it, for science


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 6, 2020)

Holy shit thats a lot of phenos boys. I had no idea gelato went down the rabbit hole so deep lol. I got the Herb seeds and Larry Bird cuts from Tomisteins 501's which I heard is a great vendor to buy from. First time using Strainly and it was easy. Sucks tho cause now I have another place to buy shit that takes paypal.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 6, 2020)

47 is the Mochi cut, 25 is the guava cut, so 45 must be the Gello cut. I’m not 100% sure so I wouldn’t take that to the bank. I just did some quick little Google searches on other breeders crosses that use these cuts.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 6, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Honestly You’re probably right, the different gelato cuts in the names confuse the fucking shit out of me. I guess that’s the cookie Fam for ya, and Gushers is a perfect example of that. They’re telling It was 41 crossed to South Florida Kush, and then it got changed to 41 x TK. Now Dandango Is saying it’s 41 crossed to Motorbreath 15, and I’m more inclined to believe Dan though because his timelines match up. He was doing a lot of crosses with the Motorbreath awhile back when he was still working and breeding at connected when they still got along with cookies. Not to mention he had mothers of Gushers, Gelatti, and TÖS(The Other Sister) when it was first popping off. TÖS looks very similar to them, and is supposed to be sisters according to him. I’d like to get my hands on a cut of it, for science


Yep. That's why I was saying the 41 seems to be the magic maker. 
I'm running the 41 x grape mac right now. I also got 41 x dosidos which I'm hoping to find some fire in.
To be honest I find the gelato 33, 45 and 41 all seem to have kind of a "soapy" taste when smoking it though on their own. But makes fire in crosses.


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2020)

43 is Gello, heavy on the gas/skunk


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 6, 2020)

needsomebeans said:


> What are you talking about Willis?


I have 0 clue how it quoted you and not the person I was talking to that I could have swore I quoted. Some mistake or error happened sorry.



Cocabam said:


> I stripped the bottom half of the plant at day 16 or so and seen no nuts. It was the bottom 3rd of the rest left on the plant that hermed. Thought I was good to go after day 16 and wasnt looking as closely anymore. Checked my garden every day though.
> 
> I just got into running cookies crosses and remembered gromer saying on insta to strip the bottom 3rd of cookies plants and then be on herm watch. It's my bad for only doing a quick 1 minute search of each plant after day 16. Wont be running any more fem cookies crosses that's forsure, or at least kitchen sink.
> 
> I wanna add that I definitely wasn't "ignoring" my garden , I run a 150gallon notill pot in a tent with multiple strains and the balls that opened were 2ft deep into the canopy which is near impossible to get into without breaking branches. Balls on the edges of the canopy were just forming and none were open. I only had 1 other herm out of the last 200+ fem seeds so I dont have experience looking for them, but I did look every day. Now I know for my next run.


Don't take what I say personally growing is rough and always learning. When I make a statement like that it is to make sure as many people here in the mix read it so they know and it saves them heartache. When running say 20 females of cherry pie oriented stuff I would say about 5 total or so of 20 you will be culling (these are direct cherry pie crosses). You will probably get 1-3 females that even cutting off the bottom wont matter. Of those females that herm 1 or two will probably never grow back balls as a clone going forward and the others will be straight up trash can material like the girl you are talking about. There is just nothing you can do with them.

Cherry pie is in the Grape Pie which is in Sundae Driver. So even though it is tucked back there a bit in the gene pool...it's still there and you want it there because unfortunately if you get rid of it you throw the baby out with the bathwater (with current technology)....You deal with finding keepers in these seed lines because the things we all care about, taste, smell, and bag appeal are all top shelf level. I have said this for years on here and mag, Cherry Pie and crosses are the beautiful girl you keep around that treats you like shit. You gotta find the girl in the mix that treats you good and when you experience it, if you haven't, you completely understand putting up with sorting through and finding your keeper.

Another note is cherry pie is very light sensitive. It will definitely herm to light leaks. I have grown out a shit load of cherry work both my own and everyone worth buying from right now. I still will. Once you know how to deal with them its no big deal. Just be vigilant in the garden.



Romulanman said:


> Holy shit thats a lot of phenos boys. I had no idea gelato went down the rabbit hole so deep lol. I got the Herb seeds and Larry Bird cuts from Tomisteins 501's which I heard is a great vendor to buy from. First time using Strainly and it was easy. Sucks tho cause now I have another place to buy shit that takes paypal.


It's not that they are really different in major ways when it comes to these phenos. They are really nuances which I love. I am sorry but I fuckin hate bottle necked genes. IBL's are so boring. Sure if you want to attempt to grow commercially from seed (don't know why anyone would considering clones) have fun with a completely dumbed-down gene pool that is really only useful if no one is keeping clones. As for me I want a chance to find what *I* like. I want some variation and sometimes extreme variation.

One other thing for everyone to keep in mind as well. When you add TK to the mix you add a lot of variety. It shoots out a lot of phenos once you see a spread of 40-50 girls. They aren't extreme difference by any means but lots of nuanced. You can tell everything is related just like how we can tell all the different OG's are related from HPK, Malibu, Topanga, to SFV, Fire, Larry, and King Louis etc. You will see that genetic spread in TK s1's as well.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 6, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's not that they are really different in major ways when it comes to these phenos. They are really nuances which I love. I am sorry but I fuckin hate bottle necked genes. IBL's are so boring. Sure if you want to attempt to grow commercially from seed (don't know why anyone would considering clones) have fun with a completely dumbed-down gene pool that is really only useful if no one is keeping clones. As for me I want a chance to find what *I* like. I want some variation and sometimes extreme variation.
> 
> One other thing for everyone to keep in mind as well. When you add TK to the mix you add a lot of variety. It shoots out a lot of phenos once you see a spread of 40-50 girls. They aren't extreme difference by any means but lots of nuanced. You can tell everything is related just like how we can tell all the different OG's are related from HPK, Malibu, Topanga, to SFV, Fire, Larry, and King Louis etc. You will see that genetic spread in TK s1's as well.


I'm so new to the seed game that I'm still not sure what I ultimately want to keep around. I have bought A LOT to test the waters of certain stuff that I've heard of but never tried. I will continue to get clones too. I might become more selective tho because I have the tendency to get greedy and try to buy all the strains lol.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 6, 2020)

This is what i have in my notes from doing gelato research about a year ago

25 = Guava
33 = Larry Bird??(unofficial nickname)
41 = Bacio
43 = Gello
45 = Barry Bonds??(unofficial nickname)
47 = Mochi
49 = Acai Berry

Ive smoked the 25,33,41,and 45

out of those I prefer the 25

I want to try the 49...heard it was the most sativa leaning one and im a sativa guy


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jul 6, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Honestly You’re probably right, the different gelato cuts in the names confuse the fucking shit out of me. I guess that’s the cookie Fam for ya, and Gushers is a perfect example of that. They’re telling It was 41 crossed to South Florida Kush, and then it got changed to 41 x TK. Now Dandango Is saying it’s 41 crossed to Motorbreath 15, and I’m more inclined to believe Dan though because his timelines match up. He was doing a lot of crosses with the Motorbreath awhile back when he was still working and breeding at connected when they still got along with cookies. Not to mention he had mothers of Gushers, Gelatti, and TÖS(The Other Sister) when it was first popping off. TÖS looks very similar to them, and is supposed to be sisters according to him. I’d like to get my hands on a cut of it, for science


On his most recent post it says TÖS is 41 x MB15, where did you read gushers was 41 x MB15? I was under the impression that TÖS was sisters to Biscotti
Ok my bad i just read where he said that they are just different phenos my fault


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 6, 2020)

Here are the two cuts I've got, both from purple city genetics.

Gelato 33, larry bird, more bulbous type but but still dense. Leaves will probably go purple by the end.

Gelato 47, mochi, more spear type buds, much less smell to her than 33.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 7, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Is the 45 relabeled 25?
> 
> I've seen 33,41,25. I've never seen the 45 or 49 used in any breeding projects. I think there's a bit of fomo with the gelato cuts, the 33 could be the Golden Goose but the fact that it's "out" maybe makes it less desirable even though it could be the better pheno. Whereas the other cuts are more elusive and that adds to their appeal?
> 
> ...


Got to sample some kurple recently, not a purple fan, but it was some good meds. Also some marathon og, was ok.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 7, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> On his most recent post it says TÖS is 41 x MB15, where did you read gushers was 41 x MB15? I was under the impression that TÖS was sisters to Biscotti
> Ok my bad i just read where he said that they are just different phenos my fault


All good man, the gelato pheno’s and the whole biscotti, gushers, gelatti, and the TÖS Debacle makes my head hurt sometimes. I just wish breeders and even growers like cookies, connected, and all the rest of them would just be honest instead of hiding their “secret sauce“ when all it is is TK or Motorbreath. Like seriously these cuts have been out for years now, just tell the people what the actual genetics are already. Alien labs has been pretty upfront and honest for the most part about what’s in the genetics of their new strains, I just wish more breeders and growers would be honest for us genetic nerds like me. It is what it is though, they can keep their secrets As long as someone keeps leaking their cuts I’m happyBecause once genetic testing get some more advancedThey won’t be able to hide their “secret sauce”. And people will finally know the truth. I meant to say biscotti in the original post, I think gelati is biscotti and gelato crossed. Like I’ve been saying though who knows.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 7, 2020)

Anyways here’s three of the sugar rush that are acclimating to mother nature. One looks like a serious mutant, so I had to have her. I’ll let my buddy pick the three that he wanted except the mutant, but I made sure that he understood that I want cuts off of each Different pheno. Mine will be grown outdoors all organically, his will be grown indoors all veganically. I’ll see if he’ll let me snap some pictures of his once they start their flip. Right now he’s just finishing up flower on House Margy, And she looks absolutely phenomenal. Kind of makes me sad that I gifted him those, but then again I never would’ve been able to run them. So I’m just glad he was Able to do it justice. She has a very strong Cookie dough funk with hints of lemon lime, and looks like her nugs are going to be dense as a rock. She also looked she’s going to yield extremely well for being a cookie dominant pheno. Almost reminds me of Some of the pictures I’ve seen of the OGKB remix from in-house but no purple, and she’s throwing out a lot of single and 3 bladed leaves Even during veg. I’ve got some rooting gel at one of my buddies house, so I’m gonna go down there and pick it up Friday and order some plugs as well.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 7, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> 33 is the sweetest version. This is just as popular as the 41 which I believe is the gassier version? Someone fact check that for me hard to remember multiple parent traits from lines I am not working. 33 has just been public longer and used by more people.


Just passing through and seeing all the gelato talk..... I can't speak for most of the phenos, but I've grown 41 pretty extensively. It's a badass cut, tight dense nuggets and breeds well. The thing I've noticed after running it for a while is it has such an amazing nose in flower, then once cured it still has that nose but it's almost like a generic version of the awesomeness she had. Kinda backwards from how a good cure works. Tried a few different cure methods to make sure it wasn't something I was doing lol. I still grow it and love the smoke too, just something I've noticed after spending some time with her.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Jul 7, 2020)

This is my gelato 33 leaning phenos from in house genetics 33rd degree,every pheno goes thc crazy, best bud I've smoked, ever I'm on day 70 on my kitchen sinks but still looks like another couple weeks, I'll share pics before harvest


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 7, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Just passing through and seeing all the gelato talk..... I can't speak for most of the phenos, but I've grown 41 pretty extensively. It's a badass cut, tight dense nuggets and breeds well. The thing I've noticed after running it for a while is it has such an amazing nose in flower, then once cured it still has that nose but it's almost like a generic version of the awesomeness she had. Kinda backwards from how a good cure works. Tried a few different cure methods to make sure it wasn't something I was doing lol. I still grow it and love the smoke too, just something I've noticed after spending some time with her.


I kno what u mean it loses that. Crazy gelato smell and has just some rank smell .. the 33 also is more bubbly looking .. the 41 is nug 

The 33 is sweeter it has more gelato taste in a sense but they taste the same .. I did get a gelato once that had no purple zero and had more nose than the 41 or similar with more funk to the smell .. the nugs never got big tho I never figured that one out


----------



## nc208 (Jul 7, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Just passing through and seeing all the gelato talk..... I can't speak for most of the phenos, but I've grown 41 pretty extensively. It's a badass cut, tight dense nuggets and breeds well. The thing I've noticed after running it for a while is it has such an amazing nose in flower, then once cured it still has that nose but it's almost like a generic version of the awesomeness she had. Kinda backwards from how a good cure works. Tried a few different cure methods to make sure it wasn't something I was doing lol. I still grow it and love the smoke too, just something I've noticed after spending some time with her.


Have you tried doing Fresh Frozen with it to see if those crazy Terps stay?


----------



## macsnax (Jul 7, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I kno what u mean it loses that. Crazy gelato smell and has just some rank smell .. the 33 also is more bubbly looking .. the 41 is nug
> 
> The 33 is sweeter it has more gelato taste in a sense but they taste the same .. I did get a gelato once that had no purple zero and had more nose than the 41 or similar with more funk to the smell .. the nugs never got big tho I never figured that one out


I think 33 def has a yield advantage lol. 41 is a good plant, don't get me wrong. Just things you notice after some time. Did you not know which pheno it was you're speaking of at the end there?


----------



## macsnax (Jul 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Have you tried doing Fresh Frozen with it to see if those crazy Terps stay?


No but I should. Fresh frozen and stored in the fridge could make a difference


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 7, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I think 33 def has a yield advantage lol. 41 is a good plant, don't get me wrong. Just things you notice after some time. Did you not know which pheno it was you're speaking of at the end there?


No I wish I’m in the heart of a good market so I’ll see things once if it’s rare and somethings I’ll see variation if it’s popular .. but sometimes I get things that most won’t see bc it was all purchased b4 it was fully dry and sometimes those growers change life paths and quit growing it happens a lot with the really good growers 

Now I also see levels to this depending on how much you wanna spend .. I noticed unless you kno the right people + wanna spend top dollar you will not see the potential of some strains 

Again I’m in a 85% light dep market so I see tons of gelato but only a handful will standout .. the one I’m talking about was light dep and still will outstink some indoors .. The best hint I have is it didn’t purple and that grapefruit gelato scent u get is muted it’s more gas ..


----------



## nc208 (Jul 7, 2020)

macsnax said:


> No but I should. Fresh frozen and stored in the fridge could make a difference


It does. I pressed some of my fresh biscotti as it finished drying before it went into jars. 2 months later the rosin is more potent and stronger smelling than ever. The flower while still good lost alot of those Terps so definately it locks it in the quicker you do it so Fresh Frozen should keep those flavors your smelling during harvest.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 7, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> This is my gelato 33 leaning phenos from in house genetics 33rd degree,every pheno goes thc crazy, best bud I've smoked, ever I'm on day 70 on my kitchen sinks but still looks like another couple weeks, I'll share pics before harvest View attachment 4616968View attachment 4616969View attachment 4616970View attachment 4616973


Damn she looks like 33 on steroids, awesome work man she’s absolutely stunning.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 7, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> No I wish I’m in the heart of a good market so I’ll see things once if it’s rare and somethings I’ll see variation if it’s popular .. but sometimes I get things that most won’t see bc it was all purchased b4 it was fully dry and sometimes those growers change life paths and quit growing it happens a lot with the really good growers
> 
> Now I also see levels to this depending on how much you wanna spend .. I noticed unless you kno the right people + wanna spend top dollar you will not see the potential of some strains
> 
> Again I’m in a 85% light dep market so I see tons of gelato but only a handful will standout .. the one I’m talking about was light dep and still will outstink some indoors .. The best hint I have is it didn’t purple and that grapefruit gelato scent u get is muted it’s more gas ..


Kind of sounds like you’re describing the Gello cut, from what I’ve seen and heard from growers and breeders speaking on her is that she doesn’t turn purple at all(unless you drop your temps ridiculously low but at that point you have a chance of stressing her the fuck out). I’ve also heard shields extremely well, but just doesn’t have that gelato bag appeal.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Jul 7, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn she looks like 33 on steroids, awesome work man she’s absolutely stunning.


Thanks mate they were very heavy yielders, my best yield ever at over 37 ounces in a 5x5, loads golf ball size, heavy nugs


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 7, 2020)

Veg pics clones reveg seedlings mostly cannarado some phinest Clearwater Buds compound in-house


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've got the 33 flowering right now and it smells exactly like some Buddies sunset sherbert vape carts tasted like. Great flavor so hopefully the 33 tastes the same.


Ur shit looks fire asf bro


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2020)

So I had to move the girls again, and I’m going to have to move them again. My roommate literally threatened to call the cops on me, and honestly it’s not worth the headache right now. I’ll be damned if I pull these out, especially the mutant. I love her structure way too much, to even consider that an option. So I’m going to have to make some phone calls, and see if I can find somebody I can trust. Honestly I’d rather run them inside in my tent, to see their full potential but at this point I don’t even care if someone I trust says I can run them outside. Sucks because they were all beasting and happy in that spot, but then again hopefully I’ll be able to run them indoors. If that’s the case they’ll get a nice spray down with some neem Oil, sprinkle them with some diatomaceous earth, and make the bottom of the tent a bug minefield by sprinkling diatomaceous earth all over the bottom of the tent. Probably wouldn’t hurt to get some predator mites as well after about a week of them adjusting back to indoors, and once the neem oil and diatomaceous earth are out of the tent. I swear if it’s not one thing it’s a fucking another, and all I wanna do is just grow my herb and be left the fuck alone.The thing that’s got my head so fucked up is that he would still be couch surfing if it wasn’t for me offering him one of my extra rooms, And he wants to start dictating what happens at my house? I even give him a break when he doesn’t pay rent on time, because I know he’ll pay it eventually. He’s still all freaked out about that Thanksgiving situation. When it’s like dude, I use two carbon filters no one’s gonna smell anything and if the cops do come to the house and they ask to come inside you fucking say no and tell them come back with a fucking warrant like how fucking hard is that. By the time they’re able to get a warrant I’ll have everything flushed! At this point I want to kick him out, but I don’t want him out on the streets couch surfing. I swear having a big heart is a curse and a blessing. Sorry to bring so much negativity to the thread y’all, I’m just getting fed up with this bullshit like I said all I wanna do is grow some home grown good genetics that I know isn’t sprayed and pumped full of fucked up chemicals and isn’t $50-$60 an eighth. Again sorry y’all I hope y’all are having a way better week and better luck than I am.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So I had to move the girls again, and I’m going to have to move them again. My roommate literally threatened to call the cops on me, and honestly it’s not worth the headache right now. I’ll be damned if I pull these out, especially the mutant. I love her structure way too much, to even consider that an option. So I’m going to have to make some phone calls, and see if I can find somebody I can trust. Honestly I’d rather run them inside in my tent, to see their full potential but at this point I don’t even care if someone I trust says I can run them outside. Sucks because they were all beasting and happy in that spot, but then again hopefully I’ll be able to run them indoors. If that’s the case they’ll get a nice spray down with some neem Oil, sprinkle them with some diatomaceous earth, and make the bottom of the tent a bug minefield by sprinkling diatomaceous earth all over the bottom of the tent. Probably wouldn’t hurt to get some predator mites as well after about a week of them adjusting back to indoors, and once the neem oil and diatomaceous earth are out of the tent. I swear if it’s not one thing it’s a fucking another, and all I wanna do is just grow my herb and be left the fuck alone.The thing that’s got my head so fucked up is that he would still be couch surfing if it wasn’t for me offering him one of my extra rooms, And he wants to start dictating what happens at my house? I even give him a break when he doesn’t pay rent on time, because I know he’ll pay it eventually. He’s still all freaked out about that Thanksgiving situation. When it’s like dude, I use two carbon filters no one’s gonna smell anything and if the cops do come to the house and they ask to come inside you fucking say no and tell them come back with a fucking warrant like how fucking hard is that. By the time they’re able to get a warrant I’ll have everything flushed! At this point I want to kick him out, but I don’t want him out on the streets couch surfing. I swear having a big heart is a curse and a blessing. Sorry to bring so much negativity to the thread y’all, I’m just getting fed up with this bullshit like I said all I wanna do is grow some home grown good genetics that I know isn’t sprayed and pumped full of fucked up chemicals and isn’t $50-$60 an eighth. Again sorry y’all I hope y’all are having a way better week and better luck than I am.



You need to take loose lips and links way more serious. You need to lose this person and never see them again. You are totally compromised to the tenth degree. This fool has surely run his mouth to family and friends. Sorry for your troubles, but hopefully you learn to never trust anyone. Next time replace roommate with extra lights. They won't fold under pressure or run their fuckin mouth.


----------



## Railage (Jul 8, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You need to take loose lips and links way more serious. You need to lose this person and never see them again. You are totally compromised to the tenth degree. This fool has surely run his mouth to family and friends. Sorry for your troubles, but hopefully you learn to never trust anyone. Next time replace roommate with extra lights. They won't fold under pressure or run their fuckin mouth.


I was thinking his plants would never betray him, but the lights thing is funny.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So I had to move the girls again, and I’m going to have to move them again. My roommate literally threatened to call the cops on me, and honestly it’s not worth the headache right now. I’ll be damned if I pull these out, especially the mutant. I love her structure way too much, to even consider that an option. So I’m going to have to make some phone calls, and see if I can find somebody I can trust. Honestly I’d rather run them inside in my tent, to see their full potential but at this point I don’t even care if someone I trust says I can run them outside. Sucks because they were all beasting and happy in that spot, but then again hopefully I’ll be able to run them indoors. If that’s the case they’ll get a nice spray down with some neem Oil, sprinkle them with some diatomaceous earth, and make the bottom of the tent a bug minefield by sprinkling diatomaceous earth all over the bottom of the tent. Probably wouldn’t hurt to get some predator mites as well after about a week of them adjusting back to indoors, and once the neem oil and diatomaceous earth are out of the tent. I swear if it’s not one thing it’s a fucking another, and all I wanna do is just grow my herb and be left the fuck alone.The thing that’s got my head so fucked up is that he would still be couch surfing if it wasn’t for me offering him one of my extra rooms, And he wants to start dictating what happens at my house? I even give him a break when he doesn’t pay rent on time, because I know he’ll pay it eventually. He’s still all freaked out about that Thanksgiving situation. When it’s like dude, I use two carbon filters no one’s gonna smell anything and if the cops do come to the house and they ask to come inside you fucking say no and tell them come back with a fucking warrant like how fucking hard is that. By the time they’re able to get a warrant I’ll have everything flushed! At this point I want to kick him out, but I don’t want him out on the streets couch surfing. I swear having a big heart is a curse and a blessing. Sorry to bring so much negativity to the thread y’all, I’m just getting fed up with this bullshit like I said all I wanna do is grow some home grown good genetics that I know isn’t sprayed and pumped full of fucked up chemicals and isn’t $50-$60 an eighth. Again sorry y’all I hope y’all are having a way better week and better luck than I am.


damn bro, I'm really sorry to hear about all of that. Such bullshit over a plant. I'm not sure if it's an option for you, but have you ever considered moving to a "legal" state? Almost seems worth it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You need to take loose lips and links way more serious. You need to lose this person and never see them again. You are totally compromised to the tenth degree. This fool has surely run his mouth to family and friends. Sorry for your troubles, but hopefully you learn to never trust anyone. Next time replace roommate with extra lights. They won't fold under pressure or run their fuckin mouth.


They’ve already been moved, and they’re going to be moved again. He has no idea who my friends are or where they live. I’d be lying though if I didn’t say I wanted to hit him in the mouth when he got home from work last night.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> damn bro, I'm really sorry to hear about all of that. Such bullshit over a plant. I'm not sure if it's an option for you, but have you ever considered moving to a "legal" state? Almost seems worth it.


I’m going to start saving up, and think what state I really want to move to. My state should be legal within a year or two, but I’m getting a little impatient. I appreciate everyone of y’all for real, the messed up thing is let’s just say my roommate “parties” way to much so Karma will bite him in the ass. Also I’m not gonna be as lenient when rent is due, but he literally has nowhere to go so if I was to kick him out I would feel like a piece of shit.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’m going to start saving up, and think what state I really want to move to. My state should be legal within a year or two, but I’m getting a little impatient. I appreciate everyone of y’all for real, the messed up thing is let’s just say my roommate “parties” way to much so Karma will bite him in the ass. Also I’m not gonna be as lenient when rent is due, but he literally has nowhere to go so if I was to kick him out I would feel like a piece of shit.


Your too nice in this situation. You provided the necessities of life to a person in need. If I was homeless with nowhere to go and a friend offered me a place to crash to get back on my feet the only things I would be doing is thanking him. This person has no respect of the situation or for you to be demanding you to change your lifestyle when all you've done is show kindness and peace to them. Simply remind them that living in a grow is alot nicer than being robbed/beaten up living on the streets f he wants to be so picky about where he stays. If your growing in some tents its lot different than you have a meth lab going in there, tell him to get his ass outta the gutter and focus on getting his shit together instead of worrying about you being a good person.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Your too nice in this situation. You provided the necessities of life to a person in need. If I was homeless with nowhere to go and a friend offered me a place to crash to get back on my feet the only things I would be doing is thanking him. This person has no respect of the situation or for you to be demanding you to change your lifestyle when all you've done is show kindness and peace to them. Simply remind them that living in a grow is alot nicer than being robbed/beaten up living on the streets f he wants to be so picky about where he stays. If your growing in some tents its lot different than you have a meth lab going in there, tell him to get his ass outta the gutter and focus on getting his shit together instead of worrying about you being a good person.


True, I don’t know man I do feel a little guilty because I did put him through that situation on Thanksgiving and he did come in the clutch and get rid of them before the police were all up in my shit. Not to mention he’s a former alcoholic, and he didn’t start drinking until after that. He’s a vegan so probably seeing all the blood traumatized the fuck out of him. Where I’m from it was a daily occurrence, shit damn near hourly. So I’ve definitely been humbled, and I know how it is to go through that struggle. Honestly I just think the best move, is to move to a place where it’s legal. Then he’ll be shit out of luck because 1 I wouldn’t even sell him the house even if he got the money up for it, and two he couldn’t afford it even if he saved up every cent he got for five years. I don’t know y’all, I’m probably being way too kind. I’m not even that old but I’m just sick and tired of seeing suffering. To get out of the mud and actually do something with my life, sometimes I feel like I’m obligated to help people just like my Gpa helped me.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You need to take loose lips and links way more serious. You need to lose this person and never see them again. You are totally compromised to the tenth degree. This fool has surely run his mouth to family and friends. Sorry for your troubles, but hopefully you learn to never trust anyone. Next time replace roommate with extra lights. They won't fold under pressure or run their fuckin mouth.


He doesn’t have any family to talk to, that’s what’s got my head so fucked up. He’s got a couple friends, but they better not mistake my kindness for weakness. I’m just going to leave it at that, I hate being such a Debbie downer so if you have any ideas just message me. Right now I’d love to see some Rado plant porn


----------



## nc208 (Jul 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, I don’t know man I do feel a little guilty because I did put him through that situation on Thanksgiving and he did come in the clutch and get rid of them before the police were all up in my shit. Not to mention he’s a former alcoholic, and he didn’t start drinking until after that. He’s a vegan so probably seeing all the blood traumatized the fuck out of him. Where I’m from it was a daily occurrence, shit damn near hourly. So I’ve definitely been humbled, and I know how it is to go through that struggle. Honestly I just think the best move, is to move to a place where it’s legal. Then he’ll be shit out of luck because 1 I wouldn’t even sell him the house even if he got the money up for it, and two he couldn’t afford it even if he saved up every cent he got for five years. I don’t know y’all, I’m probably being way too kind. I’m not even that old but I’m just sick and tired of seeing suffering. To get out of the mud and actually do something with my life, sometimes I feel like I’m obligated to help people just like my Gpa helped me.


Only help others if your in the fortunate luck to be able to. Take care of yourself first, honestly I'm going through stuff in life and learning the importance of keeping yourself mentally happy, before going out of your way to help others because it might put you in a bad situation. Too many times have I been screwed over for not thinking if this will be good for me in the long run too.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jul 8, 2020)

Blueberry Sundae at nine weeks...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2020)

OtisCampbell said:


> Blueberry Sundae at nine weeks...
> 
> View attachment 4618348


Looks amazing man, awesome work. I got the pleasure of being able to run some of these and the Terps were absolutely amazing. Glad I still have one pack to hunt through.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2020)

@40AmpstoFreedom did you get the GAK Lemon x Zelatti freebies? I’ve heard a lot of people raving about the GAK Lemon, and since I got the White Bubba Hoe freebies I really want the GAK Lemon freebies. Beggars really can’t be choosers, so I’ll be happy with any freebies. I’d be lying though if I didn’t say I’d do a New Jersey fist pump if I got the GAK Lemon freebies while yelling like Ric Flair.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> @40AmpstoFreedom did you get the GAK Lemon x Zelatti freebies? I’ve heard a lot of people raving about the GAK Lemon, and since I got the White Bubba Hoe freebies I really want the GAK Lemon freebies. Beggars really can’t be choosers, so I’ll be happy with any freebies. I’d be lying though if I didn’t say I’d do a New Jersey fist pump if I got the GAK Lemon freebies while yelling like Ric Flair.


Yeah I got them and I am super happy =) It sounds like a fantastic cross. I am really into this one and the cookie crisp stuff since I was late to the boat.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jul 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looks amazing man, awesome work. I got the pleasure of being able to run some of these and the Terps were absolutely amazing. Glad I still have one pack to hunt through.


This one is kind of a gassy berry aroma in late flower versus the sweeter berry nose of a Bodhi Blueberry Hill I just took down....


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah I got them and I am super happy =) It sounds like a fantastic cross. I am really into this one and the cookie crisp stuff since I was late to the boat.


Nice, yeah that cookie crisp is amazing, my buddy really did it justice when he ran it. Hopefully I’ll get the GAK Lemon since I’ve already got plenty of the cookie crisp crosses. I wouldn’t even be mad if I got another WBH, because honestly that’s the freebies I was looking forward to.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2020)

OtisCampbell said:


> This one is kind of a gassy berry aroma in late flower versus the sweeter berry nose of a Bodhi Blueberry Hill I just took down....


That’s cool that you’re getting some gassy notes. One that I ran was straight blueberry laffy taffy with hints of grape pixie sticks, while the other had a real strong musky, burning rubber/skunky, earthy, Afghani funk, with hints of blueberry. I’m definitely looking forward to what I can find out of the other pack.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> They’ve already been moved, and they’re going to be moved again. He has no idea who my friends are or where they live. I’d be lying though if I didn’t say I wanted to hit him in the mouth when he got home from work last night.


When I first started growing I was living at my band mates house. Long story short I grew a few plants in the closet which was all good. Then I harvest the couple plants I had and gave my buddy/landlord? about half of what I yielded. Dude smoked his shit up like a crackhead then tried going in my room when I was at work to steal bud from me.

Well I had a lock on the door so this psychopath put a note on my door about how "it's his house. And I shouldn't be smoking with my friend because I owe more for growing in his house..." 

I wanted to beat that fuckers ass so bad but just cut everything down and bounced with all my gear. Fuck that shit!

People are bat shit crazy and a punch in the mouth could do wonders if only legal.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> When I first started growing I was living at my band mates house. Long story short I grew a few plants in the closet which was all good. Then I harvest the couple plants I had and gave my buddy/landlord? about half of what I yielded. Dude smoked his shit up like a crackhead then tried going in my room when I was at work to steal bud from me.
> 
> Well I had a lock on the door so this psychopath put a note on my door about how "it's his house. And I shouldn't be smoking with my friend because I owe more for growing in his house..."
> 
> ...


True that man, it’s crazy how people think they’re entitled to things. If only if only, When he get home last night he had the audacity to wake me up and tell me about his uber cool G pen that one of his friends got for him from the dispensary and I should taste it. All I said was “well what about your massage therapy license?”, and the look on his face was absolutely priceless. Then I slammed my door in his face and locked it, I’m pretty sure he got the point.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 8, 2020)

Question. I found a few places I can try some rado concentrates.

I am curious what Colorado residents are paying at the dispensaries tax not included. I tried going to 4 different online menus for dispensary but they are vague as fuck and just "Quantity 1" whatever that is. I am just curious if I take trip out for fun what I will be paying to sample.

1. Diamonds and sauce
2. Badder
3. Crumble
4. BHO

If someone can help me out that would be nice. I really want to try a few of these before I grow them out.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Kind of sounds like you’re describing the Gello cut, from what I’ve seen and heard from growers and breeders speaking on her is that she doesn’t turn purple at all(unless you drop your temps ridiculously low but at that point you have a chance of stressing her the fuck out). I’ve also heard shields extremely well, but just doesn’t have that gelato bag appeal.


This sounds spot on u could be right .. they prolly seen gelo on the bag and figured gelato .. A mistake 

I just got some sherbinski tho .. it has a great flavor and mellow high .. I don’t see a lot of people breeding with the sherbinski is the cut that tight ? 

Also the ice cream cake landed and the ecsd cuts so I have another gelato to add to the staple ..

Anybody ever smoke that smac super lemon dawg x Mac ? And the now & later cut should I grab em ?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jul 9, 2020)

Seems there was another Gushers drop since I looked last week - grabbed Beng Beng and Mango Tango.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 9, 2020)

Anyone keep their roasted garlic margy?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Anyone keep their roasted garlic margy?


I ran a few. Two were ok one was real nice. I posted pics in this thread a while back.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 9, 2020)

OtisCampbell said:


> Seems there was another Gushers drop since I looked last week - grabbed Beng Beng and Mango Tango.


Stuff was relisted last Friday or Saturday


----------



## macsnax (Jul 9, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> No I wish I’m in the heart of a good market so I’ll see things once if it’s rare and somethings I’ll see variation if it’s popular .. but sometimes I get things that most won’t see bc it was all purchased b4 it was fully dry and sometimes those growers change life paths and quit growing it happens a lot with the really good growers
> 
> Now I also see levels to this depending on how much you wanna spend .. I noticed unless you kno the right people + wanna spend top dollar you will not see the potential of some strains
> 
> Again I’m in a 85% light dep market so I see tons of gelato but only a handful will standout .. the one I’m talking about was light dep and still will outstink some indoors .. The best hint I have is it didn’t purple and that grapefruit gelato scent u get is muted it’s more gas ..


Deps can be good just depends on whose growing it. But ya you gotta pay if you want the good stuff lol...... If it didn't purp, even just petioles, it's probably a pheno that has less cookie in it imo.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> It does. I pressed some of my fresh biscotti as it finished drying before it went into jars. 2 months later the rosin is more potent and stronger smelling than ever. The flower while still good lost alot of those Terps so definately it locks it in the quicker you do it so Fresh Frozen should keep those flavors your smelling during harvest.


I've never really tried curing my extracts, but it sounds like that's what you did. If it's getting better with time it's gotta be curing. Now I'm craving fresh frozen lol


----------



## macsnax (Jul 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So I had to move the girls again, and I’m going to have to move them again. My roommate literally threatened to call the cops on me, and honestly it’s not worth the headache right now. I’ll be damned if I pull these out, especially the mutant. I love her structure way too much, to even consider that an option. So I’m going to have to make some phone calls, and see if I can find somebody I can trust. Honestly I’d rather run them inside in my tent, to see their full potential but at this point I don’t even care if someone I trust says I can run them outside. Sucks because they were all beasting and happy in that spot, but then again hopefully I’ll be able to run them indoors. If that’s the case they’ll get a nice spray down with some neem Oil, sprinkle them with some diatomaceous earth, and make the bottom of the tent a bug minefield by sprinkling diatomaceous earth all over the bottom of the tent. Probably wouldn’t hurt to get some predator mites as well after about a week of them adjusting back to indoors, and once the neem oil and diatomaceous earth are out of the tent. I swear if it’s not one thing it’s a fucking another, and all I wanna do is just grow my herb and be left the fuck alone.The thing that’s got my head so fucked up is that he would still be couch surfing if it wasn’t for me offering him one of my extra rooms, And he wants to start dictating what happens at my house? I even give him a break when he doesn’t pay rent on time, because I know he’ll pay it eventually. He’s still all freaked out about that Thanksgiving situation. When it’s like dude, I use two carbon filters no one’s gonna smell anything and if the cops do come to the house and they ask to come inside you fucking say no and tell them come back with a fucking warrant like how fucking hard is that. By the time they’re able to get a warrant I’ll have everything flushed! At this point I want to kick him out, but I don’t want him out on the streets couch surfing. I swear having a big heart is a curse and a blessing. Sorry to bring so much negativity to the thread y’all, I’m just getting fed up with this bullshit like I said all I wanna do is grow some home grown good genetics that I know isn’t sprayed and pumped full of fucked up chemicals and isn’t $50-$60 an eighth. Again sorry y’all I hope y’all are having a way better week and better luck than I am.


That's some bs, nobody should be living like that in their own house. I know the feeling though, just went through some bs because of people living on the same property as me. I'm actually shut down right now because of it. Very irritating I feel the same, just want to be left alone with my plants lol


----------



## macsnax (Jul 9, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Question. I found a few places I can try some rado concentrates.
> 
> I am curious what Colorado residents are paying at the dispensaries tax not included. I tried going to 4 different online menus for dispensary but they are vague as fuck and just "Quantity 1" whatever that is. I am just curious if I take trip out for fun what I will be paying to sample.
> 
> ...


Diamonds and sauce prices are dropping finally. When it first hit people were paying 80-90 a gram. Now you can get it for 30-50 depending on the "brand". Badder, crumble, bho is all fairly common and depending on quality you can pick those up for 20-50 a gram. Shatter is 20 a g almost everywhere


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> This sounds spot on u could be right .. they prolly seen gelo on the bag and figured gelato .. A mistake
> 
> I just got some sherbinski tho .. it has a great flavor and mellow high .. I don’t see a lot of people breeding with the sherbinski is the cut that tight ?
> 
> ...


I honestly haven’t heard of the Shirbinski cut. That now & later cut is absolutely phenomenal though and you’ll love it, And same with the ICC. If they’re good cuts of course. If it’s weedprayloves cut of ICC you’re in for a real treat. Honestly the Grape Cream Cake(ICC x {Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher}) from Harrypalms used WPL‘s cut of ice cream cake, and I’ve seen nothing but heat come from that GCC. WPL‘s number one cut of it checks all the boxes, and he says it has super loud grape and cream soda terps.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 9, 2020)

Nah this is the phinest icc the one that’s been around 

I just had wedding crasher I still have some shake zips left it smells like grape powdered kooliad.. a lot of bag appeal.. but it’s weak .. if ur a new smoker or casual smoker it would work but it’s lower potency maybe their version with the icc is stronger 

My gushers sprouted and so did my silver haze So now I need to pop the icc x gushers bx doing that today 


I don’t kno I think I had some bad rooters I did some lazy shit and just soaked the rooter for 2 secs under water I usually give em a good squeeze a few times and wash out that brown stuff then a dunk in some nute water .. all of the plants were deformed except one .. some are almost 2 weeks old looking like sprouts I’m pissed 

I did my usually method on the gushers and haze and there the same size as the ones I popped two weeks ago .. so I’m sure it’s the rooters .. I don’t kno what they put in them but I have to pop that whole round again ..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Diamonds and sauce prices are dropping finally. When it first hit people were paying 80-90 a gram. Now you can get it for 30-50 depending on the "brand". Badder, crumble, bho is all fairly common and depending on quality you can pick those up for 20-50 a gram. Shatter is 20 a g almost everywhere


I wish I could get it that cheap where I’m at even at the dispensaries it’s $75-$95 a G just for rosin/live rosin. I’m about to say fuck the dispensaries, because my buddy can get live resin carts for $30 a G from Colorado.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Nah this is the phinest icc the one that’s been around
> 
> I just had wedding crasher I still have some shake zips left it smells like grape powdered kooliad.. a lot of bag appeal.. but it’s weak .. if ur a new smoker or casual smoker it would work but it’s lower potency maybe their version with the icc is stronger
> 
> ...


True I don’t know where Phinest sourced their cut, but it very well could possibly be WPL’s. He’s done a lot of work with Seedjunky, Harrypalms, and I wouldn’t be surprised if he worked with Rado. He’s done a lot of work with Rado‘s grape pie so I really wouldn’t be surprised at all, regardless I’m sure you’ll be happy with the lCC cut. Hope your seedlings bounce back and thrive, best of luck to you man


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 9, 2020)

Watercolor frosting


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I wish I could get it that cheap where I’m at even at the dispensaries it’s $75-$95 a G just for rosin/live rosin. I’m about to say fuck the dispensaries, because my buddy can get live resin carts for $30 a G from Colorado.


Damn I’m here Denver pay 50 for headstash rosin Fire


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 9, 2020)

Yeah carts 30-35$ otd


----------



## macsnax (Jul 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I wish I could get it that cheap where I’m at even at the dispensaries it’s $75-$95 a G just for rosin/live rosin. I’m about to say fuck the dispensaries, because my buddy can get live resin carts for $30 a G from Colorado.


Ya pretty much fuck a dispo, they're not your friend and almost guaranteed that they are doing something shady to move product. They don't care what you're putting in your lungs as long as you're putting money in their pocket lol. Imo a lot of what can be found online is better quality.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Watercolor frosting
> View attachment 4619126View attachment 4619127View attachment 4619128


Looks absolutely beautiful man, awesome work. Got me hyped to pop mine!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Ya pretty much fuck a dispo, they're not your friend and almost guaranteed that they are doing something shady to move product. They don't care what you're putting in your lungs as long as you're putting money in their pocket lol. Imo a lot of what can be found online is better quality.


True that, that’s why I used my third purchase buy one get one free for when a local dispensary dropped their live rosin. So essentially it was $95 for 2 G’s. Then when I bought rosin from a different dispensary I used my spend over $150 get any purchase half off so I got 2 G’s of rosin for $75. Now I’ll just buy flower from my buddy that I gifted the seeds to and put my hair straightener and vice grip to good use from now on.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2020)

So here are the babies beasting out in the sun. I was told I still have to move them, by the person that I moved them to the first time so I don’t know what the fuck to do with this point. I’m going down to my buddies house that’s running the others indoor and I’ll ask him if I can put them back in the woods behind his house. Don’t know how that’ll go hopefully he says yes, because I know he’s not gonna want to bring them back indoors after being outdoors. We’ll see, I don’t care if I have to put them in the woods down the street from me. These ladies are going to make it to the finish line one way or another! They look way too damn good to give up at this point. Especially the mutant she’s way too sexy.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, that’s why I used my third purchase buy one get one free for when a local dispensary dropped their live rosin. So essentially it was $95 for 2 G’s. Then when I bought rosin from a different dispensary I used my spend over $150 get any purchase half off so I got 2 G’s of rosin for $75. Now I’ll just buy flower from my buddy that I gifted the seeds to and put my hair straightener and vice grip to good use from now on.


Do it yourself. The markup is unreal for most of this stuff. That way you'll also be using quality product vs whatever the other guys decide to blast.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do it yourself. The markup is unreal for most of this stuff. That way you'll also be using quality product vs whatever the other guys decide to blast.


Signs all over cali saying "turn your mold to gold" offering to buy even moldy buds for processing.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 9, 2020)

@thenotsoesoteric I guess I was really getting at was it worth keeping around? Your response kind of says it all, I know you long enough to know that if it was worth gushing over you would.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Signs all over cali saying "turn your mold to gold" offering to buy even moldy buds for processing.


The dispensary products are tested. When they test black market oil being sold on the street almost all of it has Eagle 20.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 9, 2020)

I don’t really buy concentrates I was lucky enough to have a friend who was big into the scene from years ago long short he makes it like licensed and all that .. fancy extraction machines blah blah blah 

What I noticed with a lot of people are using old or dry material which makes it dark and takes away most of the flavor fresh cut is the only way to get that light yellow clear (co2 extraction) and the return is shit so your gonna pay a lot 

I’d be lying if I didn’t say the taste was amazing when it’s done right but The prices scare me away I do have a bias for flowers I guess


----------



## nc208 (Jul 9, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I don’t really buy concentrates I was lucky enough to have a friend who was big into the scene from years ago long short he makes it like licensed and all that .. fancy extraction machines blah blah blah
> 
> What I noticed with a lot of people are using old or dry material which makes it dark and takes away most of the flavor fresh cut is the only way to get that light yellow clear (co2 extraction) and the return is shit so your gonna pay a lot
> 
> I’d be lying if I didn’t say the taste was amazing when it’s done right but The prices scare me away I do have a bias for flowers I guess


Nothing beats fresh material.
Fresh Biscotti #6, this is flower pressed a few days after hitting jars.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do it yourself. The markup is unreal for most of this stuff. That way you'll also be using quality product vs whatever the other guys decide to blast.


True that, that’s what I’m going to do. My buddy grows 100% veganic, and since I gifted him the seeds he gives me a very good price. So I use a hair straightener, temp gun, and my vice grip in the garage and crank that bitch until I can’t anymore. All I have to do is pick out some of the hairs and flecks and then it’s good to go. I did that with some of the Gastanker and my Lord the taste was absolutely amazing and really smooth too. I didn’t do that with the DoHo x Cookie Crisp F3 but I’m definitely going to do that with the House Margy, and the Sugar Rush if I can find a spot for them.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 9, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> This is my gelato 33 leaning phenos from in house genetics 33rd degree,every pheno goes thc crazy, best bud I've smoked, ever I'm on day 70 on my kitchen sinks but still looks like another couple weeks, I'll share pics before harvest View attachment 4616968View attachment 4616969View attachment 4616970View attachment 4616973


Beautiful plant brother she looks like she’s really showing out


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nothing beats fresh material.
> Fresh Biscotti #6, this is flower pressed a few days after hitting jars.
> View attachment 4619576


That’s what I’m talking about that butter baby nice looking rosin tasty dabs


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nothing beats fresh material.
> Fresh Biscotti #6, this is flower pressed a few days after hitting jars.
> View attachment 4619576


What terps? Mine lost any fruit/sweet smell in cure and turned straight earthy cookie gas. I unfortunately also only had one female out of the whole pack.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 9, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> What terps? Mine lost any fruit/sweet smell in cure and turned straight earthy cookie gas. I unfortunately also only had one female out of the whole pack.


Creamy grapes and a guava/mango exotic twist. Finishes in under 60 days to boot. My other phenos had a gassy profile and the other was similiar to yours and lost some of her magic on the cure. The #6 is just a homerun in the terp dept, yield is great and shes super frosty. Shes going to be a keeper for a while and I have a male Fresh Biscotti and a male Biscotti chunks to work her some more.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 9, 2020)

^^^^^ sounds fire!!!!! Terpcityterpterpcitybitch


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Creamy grapes and a guava/mango exotic twist. Finishes in under 60 days to boot. My other phenos had a gassy profile and the other was similiar to yours and lost some of her magic on the cure. The #6 is just a homerun in the terp dept, yield is great and shes super frosty. Shes going to be a keeper for a while and I have a male Fresh Biscotti and a male Biscotti chunks to work her some more.


If u hit the chunks thatd b lovely


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 9, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> The dispensary products are tested. When they test black market oil being sold on the street almost all of it has Eagle 20.


True, those signs were up bef


colocowboy said:


> @thenotsoesoteric I guess I was really getting at was it worth keeping around? Your response kind of says it all, I know you long enough to know that if it was worth gushing over you would.


The nicest one was real nice but at first its flavor was weird. After a good cure it was actually a little like a margarita. I think if you ran a whole pack you'll find something top shelf.

The other 3 were nothing special.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 9, 2020)

All 7 grape pie bxs look like low yeilders 1 is decent, im gonna keep 2 and see if i can up the yield but overall not real impressed yet. My sugarberry keeper looks better than all of em.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jul 9, 2020)

Here are a few shots of my apple sundae i think they are like a week and a half into flower maybe longer i kinda forgot when i switched then. The first two are the ones that aren't really giving off a smell but the 2nd set pictures are the ones that are giving off a gassy sweet smell kinda like some sundae driver i got a while ago


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 10, 2020)

Concord Crush nugget, another pheno of concord crush, and Lemonlatti ( lemon dough x gelatti) almost finished testing. This one had a low germ rate and low female to male ratio. Easy to grow. I threw the book at these ladies light leaks, timer malfunction, super high heat and huge temp swings, starved and overwater/underwatering, you name it. No herm. This is the only Lemonlatti though so...


----------



## nc208 (Jul 10, 2020)

Biscotti Chunks 
Just starting the stretch now as days are starting to get shorter. She already has some PM so not sure if that's a warning sign or not that she will be susceptible to mold or a result of the overly hot humid weather we've been getting lately. Shes just over 6' tall and roughly 3' diameter at its roundest part.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 10, 2020)

So I finally got the payment out for the True Lemon Gushers and the Platinum Plushers. That’s why I like Rado and the dude that runs the website. Legitimate good people, I ordered on the third and had something come up and asked him if he could put it on hold and he said yeah. I asked him politely if I could get the GAK Lemon freebies so we’ll see, beggars can’t be choosers. I’ll be happy with whatever freebies I get. I got the ones I really wanted the WBH x Zelatti, but 2 out of I think 6-7 GrumpZ freebies were premature. Again not bitching, just an observation. To be 100% honest, most of his freebies are 10 times better than what most breeders charge money for at least in my opinion. I’m excited to run them when I get a chance, and I know I’ve said this 1000 times but I am 100% dead ass serious when I say I’m done ordering seeds. My moms going to help me do some budgeting, so that way I can save up enough money to move to a legal state, be able to still eat, be able to buy what I need, and live comfortably. Yeah I would get some pretty decent money selling my house, but it needs a lot of work, I’d probably need a real estate agent, not a lot of people have the money to buy homes right now, and living in California is 10 times more expensive than where I’m at. It was definitely hard choosing between the True Lemon Gushers the Campfire Candy, and Breader Margins. The ({Fire OG x TK} x Lemon Larry) is what sold me on them, and I’m really surprised that there’s still some left. I’m really hoping to find a cut where the terps are heavily OG dominant out of the TLG and the Gushers OG(Legend/Respect cut), but with the bag appeal of the Gushers. Would also like to find one that’s a perfect blend of both parents. I slept on the last Platinum Bubba cross, so that one was a no brainer.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 10, 2020)

So I’m confused on this sherbinski does he call his sherbet sherbinski? Or is the gelato 33 x sherb = sherbinski 

Rado has a sherb ix which is the same thing as gelato 33 x sherb .. that what karma is using for sherb biker 

Hso seeds made some collabs with sherbinski and they use his sherb , pink panties , açaí and sherbinski cookies cut 

Like I said b4 I’m in a good market so I see a lot of shit I also have some vanilla ice cream which is vanilla kush x ice cream kush .. it taste like ice cream smells like wedding cake or gg4 mix .. google says it’s rare


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 10, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> So I’m confused on this sherbinski does he call his sherbet sherbinski? Or is the gelato 33 x sherb = sherbinski
> 
> Rado has a sherb ix which is the same thing as gelato 33 x sherb .. that what karma is using for sherb biker
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t doubt it, I know a lot of his flowers go into bags that say’s Sherbinski’s. I seen him talk about the Collabs he did with HSO the only one I seen was The New(don’t know how he thought that was a good name when there’s thousands of cookies and OG crosses, I guess whatever floats his boat though) which was just Larry OG crossed to thin mints. Haven’t seen any of the other ones, I’m not gonna lie it’s pretty funny that he separated himself from cookies after that whole candy rain debacle.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 10, 2020)

Nilla wafer wedding cake pheno by cannarado 

Day I’m calling it 7-10ish of flower.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 10, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Nilla wafer wedding cake pheno by cannarado
> 
> Day I’m calling it 7-10ish of flower.
> View attachment 4620536


I'd back off the ppms a bit. The leaves look like they are hooking a bit. Looks good otherwise.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 10, 2020)

So I lied, I want to get some Jet Fuel Gelato crosses from compound since I only got one left of Fudge Ripple(41 x JFG) from WY East Farms. My question is which one would you pick Molten Lava(Lava Cake x JFG) or Sundae Best(SD x JFG). I’m only going to pick one so I need y’all‘s help(because I’m definitely getting the White Tahoe Cookies cross a.k.a. Glaciers) like for ML heart for SB. Then I’m done done, please if I say I’m going to order something send me a pimp slap through the Internet! Personally I’m kind of leaning towards the LC cross since I only have one pack of a LC cross and a shit load of SD F1’s, F2’s, and crosses but I’d be lying if I said some gassy SD doesn’t sound dank.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 10, 2020)

I just received my first order of Cannarado seeds.
Some mistakes were made along the way, and to make up for them, they gave me extra freebies.

So now I’ve got:
Sundae Driver BX -10
Cookie Crisp F4 - 15
GrumpZ F2 - 12
ECSD/Forum x Zelatti - 7

I know the GrumpZ F2 seems to have some hype behind it but I have no idea what the genetics are.
Same goes for the Cookie Crisp F4.
Would someone be kind enough to tell me who the parents are on those crosses?
Thank you.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 10, 2020)

Cookie Crisp is ogkb x fpog 

grumpz is runtz x grape pie/mac


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 10, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Cookie Crisp is ogkb x fpog
> 
> grumpz is runtz x grape pie/mac


Thank you for the info.
The freebies seem as enticing as the Sundae Driver BX I purchased.
Now I'm really looking forward to running those Cookie Crisp F4.
Shit, who am I kidding, I'm looking forward to running all of them.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 11, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So I lied, I want to get some Jet Fuel Gelato crosses from compound since I only got one left of Fudge Ripple(41 x JFG) from WY East Farms. My question is which one would you pick Molten Lava(Lava Cake x JFG) or Sundae Best(SD x JFG). I’m only going to pick one so I need y’all‘s help(because I’m definitely getting the White Tahoe Cookies cross a.k.a. Glaciers) like for ML heart for SB. Then I’m done done, please if I say I’m going to order something send me a pimp slap through the Internet! Personally I’m kind of leaning towards the LC cross since I only have one pack of a LC cross and a shit load of SD F1’s, F2’s, and crosses but I’d be lying if I said some gassy SD doesn’t sound dank.


Nate, you have a problem brother! lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Nate, you have a problem brother! lol


That JFG puts out some insane crosses though


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 11, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That JFG puts out some insane crosses though


There will be plenty others. Grow out what you can etc. and hold off til youre in a better spot. Maybe make a list of things that pique your interest and then down the road see if they’re still available or anyone you know has f2s etc. I’m a hypocrite though and am guilty myself of buying too many beans. I couldn’t probably grow out what I’ve grabbed in the last 2 years but c'est la vie. 

Pretty good germ rates on the Grumpz...kinda forgot bout them and all have tails in the shot glasses. Hopefully haven’t drowned them but with this plants resiliency I’m sure they’re fine.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 11, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> There will be plenty others. Grow out what you can etc. and hold off til youre in a better spot. Maybe make a list of things that pique your interest and then down the road see if they’re still available or anyone you know has f2s etc. I’m a hypocrite though and am guilty myself of buying too many beans. I couldn’t probably grow out what I’ve grabbed in the last 2 years but c'est la vie.
> 
> Pretty good germ rates on the Grumpz...kinda forgot bout them and all have tails in the shot glasses. Hopefully haven’t drowned them but with this plants resiliency I’m sure they’re fine.


You right, if I find one I like i can always get some SC, since they’re fems


----------



## tman42 (Jul 11, 2020)

I swear this was the last order......I say to my wife again


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 11, 2020)

Ok.. if you were going to run one pack... Which would it be? As fyi, I think the MacRib is Mac x Meatbreath


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 12, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> Ok.. if you were going to run one pack... Which would it be? As fyi, I think the MacRib is Mac x Meatbreath
> View attachment 4621671


Il take a cut of gush pop keeper plz


----------



## nc208 (Jul 12, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Il take a cut of gush pop keeper plz


That's going to be an interesting terp profile. Rank meat plus gushers candy like taste = sweet rank meat?


----------



## macsnax (Jul 12, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, that’s why I used my third purchase buy one get one free for when a local dispensary dropped their live rosin. So essentially it was $95 for 2 G’s. Then when I bought rosin from a different dispensary I used my spend over $150 get any purchase half off so I got 2 G’s of rosin for $75. Now I’ll just buy flower from my buddy that I gifted the seeds to and put my hair straightener and vice grip to good use from now on.


There you, do it yourself and you get better stuff


----------



## macsnax (Jul 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Signs all over cali saying "turn your mold to gold" offering to buy even moldy buds for processing.


That's terrible. I've been known to do that a time or two myself. Bud wash and extract, but it's for personal, I'm not trying to pass it off to others lol


----------



## macsnax (Jul 12, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> The dispensary products are tested. When they test black market oil being sold on the street almost all of it has Eagle 20.


Very true there's a lot of junk on the bm. But there's a lot of junk in the dispos too lol


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 12, 2020)

At least they are required to test and disclose. So with all due respect that’s not equivalent.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> At least they are required to test and disclose. So with all due respect that’s not equivalent.


No I get ya. I've had a glimpse into some of the stuff that goes on in dispos though. Seen budtenders quit working for dispos out of pure disgust from what they seen going on. And I'm not saying that's all dispos either. Like I said, where there's money involved..... Lol


----------



## Greenseth123 (Jul 12, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Id go with the daily cheat, my daily special/grape were really good and prolly the gelatti or wcf grape macs have low yeild on my 3. deodough has a good sweet aroma and chunky hard buds no complaints there either.


Do you have pics of the deodough in flower im wanting to try but wanna see how it looks would highly appreciate it?


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So I lied, I want to get some Jet Fuel Gelato crosses from compound since I only got one left of Fudge Ripple(41 x JFG) from WY East Farms. My question is which one would you pick Molten Lava(Lava Cake x JFG) or Sundae Best(SD x JFG). I’m only going to pick one so I need y’all‘s help(because I’m definitely getting the White Tahoe Cookies cross a.k.a. Glaciers) like for ML heart for SB. Then I’m done done, please if I say I’m going to order something send me a pimp slap through the Internet! Personally I’m kind of leaning towards the LC cross since I only have one pack of a LC cross and a shit load of SD F1’s, F2’s, and crosses but I’d be lying if I said some gassy SD doesn’t sound dank.


Nothing from them... Crane City made Jet Fuel Gelato.... I don't think he was with Compound when he did so .I think he says it isn't the same cut as Compound claims to have...forget compound... Support Crane City instead... New drops coming soon


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jul 13, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Id go with the daily cheat, my daily special/grape were really good and prolly the gelatti or wcf grape macs have low yeild on my 3. deodough has a good sweet aroma and chunky hard buds no complaints there either.


Have any pics of your daily special i got a pack and wondering if i should run it


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 14, 2020)

running around 5-6 seeds of each of these doing a little pheno hunt
and here's my collection 
have ran pretty much half a pack of everything in the pic except pebble pusher and daily biscotti and only did 1 plant of one night stand(turned out to be a nice one luckily)honestly so far like like the dohos the best absolute fire 3\4 and the fourth looked fire just had a generic smell


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 14, 2020)

sundae driver bx
two sundae driver bx phenos. Ready for blazing....the lighter one smells of huckleberry taffy and some chemy smell I don't like,but the huckleberry smell is heavenly and it comes threw on the taste....sometimes you get that awsome taste 10 minutes after blazing it


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jul 14, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> View attachment 4624227sundae driver bx
> View attachment 4624228View attachment 4624229two sundae driver bx phenos. Ready for blazing


Thats beautiful


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 14, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Thats beautiful


thanks


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 14, 2020)

also did a one night stand that is just as nice as the sundae driver bx
the doho x pyxy styx freebies are even better than the sd and ons in my opinion,also did sundae strudel was ok but I wasn't impressed with it and didn't get any keepers
gave my buddy half a pack of the purple margy and they were nice but didn't yield that good


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 14, 2020)

three doho x pyxy styx phones dried bud shots,maybe I can try and get some plant shots another time to put up here...cuase they are fire


----------



## akemi (Jul 14, 2020)

the freebies regular or feminized? first order just came in and want to make sure. by the number of them i assume regular? thanks


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 14, 2020)

got some cookie crisp f4 and ecsd/forum x zellati. Interested in both.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 14, 2020)

akemi said:


> the freebies regular or feminized? first order just came in and want to make sure. by the number of them i assume regular? thanks


ya all the freebies I got were regular ive got good freebies from taco
2 5 regs doho x pyxy styx(still have one)
5 regs thin mint x doho
5 regs wedding cake x doho
10+ skunky margy
10+ one night stand
thats from two separate orders in which I got
10+purple margy
10+gelato margy
10+sundae strudel
10+daily driver
10+sundae driver bx


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 14, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> got some cookie crisp f4 and ecsd/forum x zellati. Interested in both.


I have heard the cookie crisp is fire 
I am definitely interested to see how they turn out


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 14, 2020)

Greenseth123 said:


> Do you have pics of the deodough in flower im wanting to try but wanna see how it looks would highly appreciate it?


 i grew 1 it was nice and chunky. Legit


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 14, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> View attachment 4624227sundae driver bx
> View attachment 4624228View attachment 4624229two sundae driver bx phenos. Ready for blazing....the lighter one smells of huckleberry taffy and some chemy smell I don't like,but the huckleberry smell is heavenly and it comes threw on the taste....sometimes you get that awsome taste 10 minutes after blazing it


Nice mine all threw balls, and got ripped. Shoulda just grew em out. They replaced em with another pack but wont get to those for a long while. Gushers s1s next


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 14, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Nice mine all threw balls, and got ripped. Shoulda just grew em out. They replaced em with another pack but wont get to those for a long while. Gushers s1s next


my sundae driver bx all threw balls some more than others,but alot of stuff I grow throw balls,but I just remove and keep an eye on it if they keep coming back ill toss it but I find if I remove it it doesn't come back in the same spot and after about week 4 I don't see anymore, I also find the more I clone it and run it the less it herms(usually don't see any on the second clone run) but I find alot of the really nice plants throw balls for the first run so keep that in mind before you toss one out just because it has a couple balls


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 14, 2020)

One of the nicer dubble sundaes but not the one I’m keeping around. Might of foxtailed a little from the heat, or just naturally. Non of the other ladies did and she’s nice and dense.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 14, 2020)

Topanga lemon #1 not as flashy as some of the other phenos but the strongest terps. Sweet orange, not too much kush in the smell. It’s a lovely stink.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 14, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> three doho x pyxy styx phones dried bud shots,maybe I can try and get some plant shots another time to put up here...cuase they are fire
> View attachment 4624242


Damn the SD bx and Pyxy Styx x DoHo Look absolutely amazing, awesome work man. Got me looking forward to running the ones I got, when I can. Hopefully here soon


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> One of the nicer dubble sundaes but not the one I’m keeping around. Might of foxtailed a little from the heat, or just naturally. Non of the other ladies did and she’s nice and dense. View attachment 4624619View attachment 4624620


They’re all looking lovely, awesome work too man. That Dubble Sundae looks very Sour Dubb dominant, could also be a reason why she’s foxtaling. Looks somewhat similar to one of the Gastanker(MB 15 x Sour Dubb) pheno‘s my buddy ran. Is she giving off any Sour D like terps?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 14, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> They’re all looking lovely, awesome work too man. That Dubble Sundae looks very Sour Dubb dominant, could also be a reason why she’s foxtaling. Looks somewhat similar to one of the Gastanker(MB 15 x Sour Dubb) pheno‘s my buddy ran. Is she giving off any Sour D like terps?


Sour pine on the green phenos. Some were mixed or sd leaning but I don’t think the terps meshed well. This one, the last one I posted, and the one I’m keeping around all have awesome sour notes. The keeper got a lil lime candy mixed in, it’s delicious but this strain is best suited for the night time. She’s a heavy stone for sure. The topanga is a great daytime stone in comparison.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 14, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn the SD bx and Pyxy Styx x DoHo Look absolutely amazing, awesome work man. Got me looking forward to running the ones I got, when I can. Hopefully here soon


thanks i appreciate it...but i really cant take the credit i just slap some water in there every few days and let the genetics and the soil do its thing
ya i hear on thos dohos i am popping 5 doho x thin mints and 4 wedding cake x doho freebies im starting up cant wait to see whats in those


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 14, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> three doho x pyxy styx phones dried bud shots,maybe I can try and get some plant shots another time to put up here...cuase they are fire
> View attachment 4624242


What kinda smell/taste on em?


----------



## akemi (Jul 15, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> ya all the freebies I got were regular ive got good freebies from taco
> 2 5 regs doho x pyxy styx(still have one)
> 5 regs thin mint x doho
> 5 regs wedding cake x doho
> ...


thanks but, i was inquiring about the seeds i received. the freebie pack says "freebies" on it and i'm not sure if they are regular of feminized. can anyone help a brother out with this? excuse my ignorance but it is the first time ordering directly from cannarado for me. thanks


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 15, 2020)

akemi said:


> thanks but, i was inquiring about the seeds i received. the freebie pack says "freebies" on it and i'm not sure if they are regular of feminized. can anyone help a brother out with this? excuse my ignorance but it is the first time ordering directly from cannarado for me. thanks


They’re regulars


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 15, 2020)

The only freebies I’ve received from Rado that were fem was the Lemonessence. That was like my first order a year and a half maybe two years ago. Everything since then has been regular seeds, fire to be found in those nonetheless. Hopefully I get the GAK Lemon freebies, but like I said beggars can’t be choosers. I was just happy enough that he could hold my order for a week, so I could send them payment. Should be here any day now.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> The only freebies I’ve received from Rado that were fem was the Lemonessence. That was like my first order a year and a half maybe two years ago. Everything since then has been regular seeds, fire to be found in those nonetheless. Hopefully I get the GAK Lemon freebies, but like I said beggars can’t be choosers. I was just happy enough that he could hold my order for a week, so I could send them payment. Should be here any day now.


It's probably been asked before, but what's the lineage on the Gak? I've never heard of that strain outside of this thread.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 15, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> It's probably been asked before, but what's the lineage on the Gak? I've never heard of that strain outside of this thread.


Honestly it’s pure speculation at this point Dying breed seeds isn’t giving up their secret sauce.


----------



## akemi (Jul 15, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> They’re regulars


thank you. thought so by the number of them but, wanted to double check. thanks again


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 15, 2020)

Dubb sundae keeper at 4 1/2-5 weeks. Second most stretch out of the lot, best calyx to leaf ratio. Fills in real nice and had the best terps out of the pack. Sour/pine, damp basement, and a little lime candy flavor. I’ll keep her around for awhile I think.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 15, 2020)

Shucking a few topanga lem x ssh beans out of this nug. My buddy collected the pollen, we’re splitting the pot. Should get a couple hundred each, plus some dubb sundae, blue cheese x cheesequake, and csi chem 91 stuff crossed with the male he selected out of a mr nice pack. Really looking forward to the topanga/haze at some point.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 15, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Dubb sundae keeper at 4 1/2-5 weeks. Second most stretch out of the lot, best calyx to leaf ratio. Fills in real nice and had the best terps out of the pack. Sour/pine, damp basement, and a little lime candy flavor. I’ll keep her around for awhile I think.View attachment 4625498View attachment 4625496


Hah my first thought was god damn looks like bog bubble I grew ten years ago. Then I see sour Dubb and google the genes. Yup that is bog bubble and the lime is from the bog bubble too. Uncanny really how much of a perfect match that is. Structure buds, larf, all that.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 15, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hah my first thought was god damn looks like bog bubble I grew ten years ago. Then I see sour Dubb and google the genes. Yup that is bog bubble and the lime is from the bog bubble too. Uncanny really how much of a perfect match that is. Structure buds, larf, all that.


Yeah, that bubble must be fire because the lime candy is really nice with the sour/dank. Sour dubb is one of the strains in gorilla glue. One of the phenos definitely smelled like straight super glue, but the yield wasn’t great and the keeper pheno is more complex in terms of flavor. That sweet lime mixed with pine and sour is so nice. I’ll throw up some picks in a few weeks closer to the end. Most of the phenos where pretty leafy. Short squat Afghan structure with a few that stretched. This one isn’t bad with a little management, the buds fill out pretty nice.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 15, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Yeah, that bubble must be fire because the lime candy is really nice with the sour/dank. Sour dubb is one of the strains in gorilla glue. One of the phenos definitely smelled like straight super glue, but the yield wasn’t great and the keeper pheno is more complex in terms of flavor. That sweet lime mixed with pine and sour is so nice. I’ll throw up some picks in a few weeks closer to the end. Most of the phenos where pretty leafy. Short squat Afghan structure with a few that stretched. This one isn’t bad with a little management, the buds fill out pretty nice.


I remember bog well from the overgrow days. I was like 15-16, this old dude in a robe with a vacuum always had some Heat. I never grew any straight bog stuff but back then I thought he was the coolest. Just some og living life, throwing down the frost. I would love to grab a pack or two of his sour lifesaver For the collection at some point. From what I’ve seen and heard it’s bomb.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Honestly it’s pure speculation at this point Dying breed seeds isn’t giving up their secret sauce.


Who knows but anyone grow this out?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 15, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Who knows but anyone grow this out?
> View attachment 4625596


Prolly not that shit was like 500 a pack and only 100 released I believe.

edit-50 packs according to platinum


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 15, 2020)

sundae driver bx #3 almost ready for the axe

sundae driver bx 4(huckleberry pheno) couldn't get close

One Night stand

doho x pyxy styx #1

doho x pyxy styx #2

doho x pyxy styx #3 sorry picks are even shittier on this one than the rest lol


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jul 16, 2020)

Just got my order! So excited to get into these. They sent a lot of freebies with it too!! Into the Short term storage vault they go as I plan to get through most of these by the end of next year! One of the packs got cut off at the top in the pic lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> Just got my order! So excited to get into these. They sent a lot of freebies with it too!! Into the Short term storage vault they go as I plan to get through most of these by the end of next year! One of the packs got cut off at the top in the pic lol.
> View attachment 4625950View attachment 4625952View attachment 4625950View attachment 4625952


Tell EverYone in the thread catch up. This is the motherlode.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 16, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> Just got my order! So excited to get into these. They sent a lot of freebies with it too!! Into the Short term storage vault they go as I plan to get through most of these by the end of next year! One of the packs got cut off at the top in the pic lol.
> View attachment 4625950View attachment 4625952


Damn man you hit the mother load, a lot of fire genetics in there. My second order should be here Saturday, so that should be a nice weekend surprise.


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jul 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn man you hit the mother load, a lot of fire genetics in the. My second order should be here Saturday, so that should be a nice weekend surprise.


Nice man! I hope you get some killer freebies!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 16, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> Nice man! I hope you get some killer freebies!


Appreciate it man, to be honest though I’m more excited for the Platinum Plushers and True Lemon Gushers. I miss Platinum Bubba so much, that was my go to when I was still in California. Hopefully I get a nice Plat. Bubba leaning pheno. What do you plan on popping first, out of all of those? Good luck on the hunt though, I’m sure you’ll find some absolutely killer ladies out of everything.


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jul 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Appreciate it man, to be honest though I’m more excited for the Platinum Plushers and True Lemon Gushers. I miss Platinum Bubba so much, that was my go to when I was still in California. Hopefully I get a nice Plat. Bubba leaning pheno. What do you plan on popping first, out of all of those? Good luck on the hunt though, I’m sure you’ll find some absolutely killer ladies out of everything.


Thanks man! I have to agree on the Purple Plushers! I feel a lot of newer heads would probably have slept on that one but I had to get two packs .
First up is going to be Fire Styx, gushers s1, a pack of fry bread and maybe Gushlatti, not sure yet because there is this Pack of Ghost Candy (White Runtz x Geist OG) I want to grow out as well and only got enough room to run 4 packs of something new and still grow out all my older cuts.
Platinum Bubba is another pick I was considering, ended up going with Rum Gush instead which is supposed to be OG 18 x Gushers. I already have some Bubba crosses and have only heard of OG 18 and never got to try it before. I would like to see pics of that Platinum BuBba x Gushers when you grow it out if you don’t mind! I’m sure it will come out great!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 16, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> Thanks man! I have to agree on the purple plushers! I feel a lot of newer heads would probably have slept on that one but I had to get two packs .
> First up is going to be fire Styx, gushers s1, a pack of fry bread and maybe Gushlatti, not sure yet because there is this Pack of Ghost Candy (White Runtz x Geist OG) I want to grow out as well and only got enough room to run 4 packs of something new and still grow out all my older cuts.
> Platinum Bubba is another pick I was considering, ended up going with rum gush instead which is supposed to be OG 18. I already have some bubba crosses and have only heard of OG 18 and never got to try it before. I would like to see pics of that Platinum BuBba x gushers when you grow it out if you don’t mind! I’m sure it will come out great!


Will do, I was definitely on the fence with the True Lemon Gushers and the Rum Gush. Isn’t OG 18 and Kosher Kush related in someway?


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Jul 16, 2020)

The mailbox was gone. Just a small pile of burning embers with this in the middle


----------



## nc208 (Jul 16, 2020)

Man all of you are making me so jealous my payment still hasnt got there. Sat in US Customs for over 3 weeks before it moved a day ago, hopefully I'll get my beans before october at this rate. Just ridiculous.

Got a cut of Lava Cake from Phinest on the way. Super pumped for that one to land.

Did anyone else grab the Grushers? I havent seen anyone mention it, I jumped on that Grape pie cross cuz I think that will have the most insane fire. All his other Grape pie crosses have been insane keepers.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 16, 2020)

Biscotti Chunks update.
Continues to grow like a beast. Shes about 7 feet tall now and finishing 2and week of stretch. Should hopefully be done by end of the month. Her structure has really thickened up. Did a neem oil spray to help with the PM, so far its helping, 2and round is tomorrow for the neem.


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jul 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Will do, I was definitely on the fence with the True Lemon Gushers and the Rum Gush. Isn’t OG 18 and Kosher Kush related in someway?


Same breeders I think not 100 percent sure? Think OG18 is by Reservation Privada



nc208 said:


> Man all of you are making me so jealous my payment still hasnt got there. Sat in US Customs for over 3 weeks before it moved a day ago, hopefully I'll get my beans before october at this rate. Just ridiculous.
> 
> Got a cut of Lava Cake from Phinest on the way. Super pumped for that one to land.
> 
> Did anyone else grab the Grushers? I havent seen anyone mention it, I jumped on that Grape pie cross cuz I think that will have the most insane fire. All his other Grape pie crosses have been insane keepers.


I had two packs of the Grushers in my cart but then I got a notification at checkout that the cherry gushers I had in there was already sold out so I had to remove them and then by the time I did that the grape pie x gushers was sold out too so I had to delete those from my cart as well. sad moment man lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> Same breeders I think not 100 percent sure? Think OG18 is by Reserva Privada.


DNA and reserva privada are pretty much same company. Ran by same group. Same with Crockett farms.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 16, 2020)

So here are the Sugar Rush’s and they seem to love their environment. Sucks that I have to move them again. Honestly it’d probably be better to move them to a better spot, because they really don’t get enough light. You can tell because the lower growth is almost nonexistent, these pictures were taken right before I topped them. Hopefully me topping them will help the lower growth, and two tops are better than one. They’re already stinking like crazy, but I’m thinking one of the Calimints is a male. I may be tempted to separate him far away, and collect some of his pollen. Might as well do some chucking, so that way I don’t have to keep spending money on seeds. If it is a male, I really like it’s structure and also put off a really nice strong cookie and gas funk when I gave it a stem rub. Hopefully I topped them early enough so I can get some clones, before they go into flower. If not, the clones I cut last time were in the beginning weeks of flower and they bounced back just fine. I’m really liking the looks of the mutant/cherry pie looking dominant pheno


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> The only freebies I’ve received from Rado that were fem was the Lemonessence. That was like my first order a year and a half maybe two years ago. Everything since then has been regular seeds, fire to be found in those nonetheless. Hopefully I get the GAK Lemon freebies, but like I said beggars can’t be choosers. I was just happy enough that he could hold my order for a week, so I could send them payment. Should be here any day now.


I have the GAK.. we could figure out some trade I am sure if you don't end up with them.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 16, 2020)

Did you


smokadepep said:


> I have a Garanimals cut I got from Mamafunkclones. Have yet to flower it out though.


 ever flower garanimals yet ??


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 16, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> sundae driver bx #3 almost ready for the axe
> View attachment 4625663View attachment 4625664
> sundae driver bx 4(huckleberry pheno) couldn't get close
> View attachment 4625665
> ...


that #1 pxyx styx x doho looks awesome man. what does she smell like? any vanilla grape or cookie funk?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 16, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> I have the GAK.. we could figure out some trade I am sure if you don't end up with them.


It seems like he released the zellati freebies in batches. gak lemons were first, then death tangie, then sour d/forum. latest stuff ive seen on the gram appears to be gak smoovie and orange cookies zellati crosses.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 16, 2020)

Jonny Lan said:


> Same breeders I think not 100 percent sure? Think OG18 is by Reservation Privada
> 
> 
> 
> I had two packs of the Grushers in my cart but then I got a notification at checkout that the cherry gushers I had in there was already sold out so I had to remove them and then by the time I did that the grape pie x gushers was sold out too so I had to delete those from my cart as well. sad moment man lol.


I grew out a pack of og #18 back in 2012. It was really nice og structured bud that was frosty af and earthy sour og flavor. I heard the quality wasn't the same in packs released later in the 2010s, but i bet whatever cut rado is working with is from the fire stock back in the day. I crossed tga's qleaner to the og 18 and that made some of the biggest yielding quality plants i've grown out to date. tasted like lemonade and was real strong.


----------



## Khyber420 (Jul 16, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> It seems like he released the zellati freebies in batches. gak lemons were first, then death tangie, then sour d/forum. latest stuff ive seen on the gram appears to be gak smoovie and orange cookies zellati crosses.


Yep those are the ones I got plus two packs of grumpz. Pretty stoked, 4 packs of freebies with two packs of gushers. Honestly can't say what's better the ones I ordered or the freebies.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 16, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> that #1 pxyx styx x doho looks awesome man. what does she smell like? any vanilla grape or cookie funk?


#1 i do get some cookie goodness in there for sure maybe even a little hint of orange or some other citrus its really nice
#2 i get more of a citrus smell but a different citrus than #1 and much more dominent , both are phenomenal and are my 2 favorites i think


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 17, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> I have the GAK.. we could figure out some trade I am sure if you don't end up with them.


I appreciate that man, if I don’t get them I might take you up on that offer. I‘m not gonna lie I asked the dude that runs the site if I could get some of the GAK Lemon freebies, and he said he’s sure he can work some out. They’ll probably be arriving sometime today or tomorrow. Like I said previously though, I’m just happy he held onto my order until I could get payment out.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 17, 2020)

Sundae Driver (phinest), cloning dome, and Garanimals (breeder cut) let’s have some fun with this one lol


----------



## Mim Towls (Jul 17, 2020)

I think I figured out what I was doing wrong last summer. Sorry for shitting all over your guy's thread... I'll try to not fuck up this DoHo x Blue Cookies


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 17, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> I think I figured out what I was doing wrong last summer. Sorry for shitting all over your guy's thread... I'll try to not fuck up this DoHo x Blue Cookies
> View attachment 4626745


I got a pack of the pyxy Styx x doho and a pack of the blue cookies x doho. It’s nice to see people putting up some info on these freebies. Isn’t much out there


----------



## Florere (Jul 17, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Sundae Driver (phinest), cloning dome, and Garanimals (breeder cut) let’s have some fun with this one lol View attachment 4626741View attachment 4626742View attachment 4626743



Nicee


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 17, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Sundae Driver (phinest), cloning dome, and Garanimals (breeder cut) let’s have some fun with this one lol View attachment 4626741View attachment 4626742View attachment 4626743


in that second pic, did you take a clone of a bud? If so why?(you didn't take a clone before flowering) and have you done it it before? I've never saw that before. Can you give me some info on it in case I have to do it lol, sometimes I put stuff in flower and then the clone doesn't take and I'm scrambling to take one at 2-3 weeks of flower


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 17, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> in that second pic, did you take a clone of a bud? If so why?(you didn't take a clone before flowering) and have you done it it before? I've never saw that before. Can you give me some info on it in case I have to do it lol, sometimes I put stuff in flower and then the clone doesn't take and I'm scrambling to take one at 2-3 weeks of flower


Last ditch effort to grab a cut likely. Works pretty much the same, sometimes takes a little longer for roots. Then you have to wait for the reveg etc. But if you really liked the look of the plant and lost an earlier clone etc. it works in a jam.

It seems I’ll have to contact him for some of that GAK. I got hit with the Deathstars, ECSD and Cookie Crisp.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 17, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Last ditch effort to grab a cut likely. Works pretty much the same, sometimes takes a little longer for roots. Then you have to wait for the reveg etc. But if you really liked the look of the plant and lost an earlier clone etc. it works in a jam.
> 
> It seems I’ll have to contact him for some of that GAK. I got hit with the Deathstars, ECSD and Cookie Crisp.


True that, I’ve usually had about an 80% success rate cloning plants that late in flower. Not gonna lie the ECSD was the third freebie I wanted the most. WBH was number one(got those), GAK(Lemon or Smoovie were second), and (ECSD x GSC) x Zelatti being third. My buddy should be chopping is DoHo x Cookie Crisp F3 sometime next week, and I absolutely love the structure and the rock hard nugs she’s putting out. Glad I saved onto one pack of those.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 17, 2020)

Welp no GAK crosses, but I’m definitely happy with what I got. At least I got some Tropicanna Cookie crosses, since I got rid of the two packs of TC I had. Also got the Cookie Crisp F4, and last but not least ECSD/GSC x Zelatti. Also I just wanted to add usually, well at least lately his freebie packs came with five but these all came with seven except the ECSD/Forum that came with 6. Like I said before though some of these freebies probably will be a lot better than most gear breeders would charge for.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 17, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Last ditch effort to grab a cut likely. Works pretty much the same, sometimes takes a little longer for roots. Then you have to wait for the reveg etc. But if you really liked the look of the plant and lost an earlier clone etc. it works in a jam.
> 
> It seems I’ll have to contact him for some of that GAK. I got hit with the Deathstars, ECSD and Cookie Crisp.


Do you start the clone under 12/12 or anything different to get it to root first before doing the reveg?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 17, 2020)

No


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do you start the clone under 12/12 or anything different to get it to root first before doing the reveg?


I do it all the time cause im lazy lol


----------



## nc208 (Jul 17, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I do it all the time cause im lazy lolView attachment 4627050


Nice I figured that's help reduce stress so no rooting and throwing hormones all over trying to reveg at same time.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 17, 2020)

Anyone know the genetics of Zelatti? Or did he use a Zelatti stud from Umami? Umami’s Zelatti is (Gelatti x [Biscotti x {Zkittlez x Froyo}) or Biscotti x {Biscotti x (Z x Froyo)


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 17, 2020)

I prefer reveg over clones saves space .. this ecsd is taking forever to root .. I think the ice cream cake is rooting tho .. I’m gonna grab the kush mints , mac 1 and now and later 

I threw some girls in flower with blumats for the first time and after reading all the stories and being real meticulous I missed a open spout and flooded the tent lol smh .. I fixed it topped the res and everything is good so far .. I’ll see how good these blumats do was super easy to set up once u understand it 

Some of my mutant seeds bounced back but I popped some more .. my #41 bag seed and whit hot guava are looking identical 

Melonnucci- #41 x guavamero - regs 4x
Truffle pig - 3 #41 x maitai 3x 
White cookies - white x cookies csi 2x 
Chem d cookies -chem d x cookies 2x 

I need to pop more regs I’m thinking about my sundae driver f1s .. idk


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 17, 2020)

I put them in flower right after a being in those little 5 inch pots .. It should help keep down the stretch


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nice I figured that's help reduce stress so no rooting and throwing hormones all over trying to reveg at same time.


Sorry just meant late cloning I do them on 18/6. They take root first then reveg that plant was probably almost a month old


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 17, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Sorry just meant late cloning I do them on 18/6. They take root first then reveg that plant was probably almost a month old


Yeah, earlier you catch them in flower the easier it goes. I don’t think I’ve ever taken clones off of plants past like week 5. I sometimes take clones like 7-10 days into flower and don’t see much difference va taking in veg. Taken plenty of clones in mid flower. I always try to remove as much bud material as possible. It’s pretty susceptible to mold in a dome if you don’t.


----------



## Apalchen (Jul 17, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I stripped the bottom half of the plant at day 16 or so and seen no nuts. It was the bottom 3rd of the rest left on the plant that hermed. Thought I was good to go after day 16 and wasnt looking as closely anymore. Checked my garden every day though.
> 
> I just got into running cookies crosses and remembered gromer saying on insta to strip the bottom 3rd of cookies plants and then be on herm watch. It's my bad for only doing a quick 1 minute search of each plant after day 16. Wont be running any more fem cookies crosses that's forsure, or at least kitchen sink.
> 
> I wanna add that I definitely wasn't "ignoring" my garden , I run a 150gallon notill pot in a tent with multiple strains and the balls that opened were 2ft deep into the canopy which is near impossible to get into without breaking branches. Balls on the edges of the canopy were just forming and none were open. I only had 1 other herm out of the last 200+ fem seeds so I dont have experience looking for them, but I did look every day. Now I know for my next run.


If your got more kitchen sink run that shit. You just got bad luck on that one, I just finished a run from seed. I started with 54 plants of various strains after pulling some late showing males I was down to 48 plants. I had 4 plants Herm on me, I got 3 of them early but one snuck by til I saw a pollen sack on the floor. Was in middle of a row so hard to see the middle of the plant where I found the rest of them.
You might be alright anyways as I just finished trimming the plants around that one and only a few non viable seeds were found and they had a good 35 days to work on making seeds after I found and removed that plant.

I had a pack of 6 kitchen sink in the room and no herms at all, smells are amazing. Plants are taller than most other strains I ran this run, most of them look to be different phenos but have some similarities in growth as far as size. This was a hard ass run for me especially with so many different seeds and a new room. I was not easy on these plants and they took it in stride and still produced beautiful flowers. I haven't trimmed them up yet and got a while before can smoke but there are definitely a few contenders to be keepers in the kitchen sink and I'm pretty picky.

EDIT: sorry for some reason this post was up, I'm now not sure how old it was when I replied to it but I don't even see it anymore.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 18, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> in that second pic, did you take a clone of a bud? If so why?(you didn't take a clone before flowering) and have you done it it before? I've never saw that before. Can you give me some info on it in case I have to do it lol, sometimes I put stuff in flower and then the clone doesn't take and I'm scrambling to take one at 2-3 weeks of flower


Yes that’s what I did or am trying to do. I couldn’t take clones at the time and re veg doesn’t always work so I decided to try this along the way.


----------



## Cocabam (Jul 18, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> If your got more kitchen sink run that shit. You just got bad luck on that one, I just finished a run from seed. I started with 54 plants of various strains after pulling some late showing males I was down to 48 plants. I had 4 plants Herm on me, I got 3 of them early but one snuck by til I saw a pollen sack on the floor. Was in middle of a row so hard to see the middle of the plant where I found the rest of them.
> You might be alright anyways as I just finished trimming the plants around that one and only a few non viable seeds were found and they had a good 35 days to work on making seeds after I found and removed that plant.
> 
> I had a pack of 6 kitchen sink in the room and no herms at all, smells are amazing. Plants are taller than most other strains I ran this run, most of them look to be different phenos but have some similarities in growth as far as size. This was a hard ass run for me especially with so many different seeds and a new room. I was not easy on these plants and they took it in stride and still produced beautiful flowers. I haven't trimmed them up yet and got a while before can smoke but there are definitely a few contenders to be keepers in the kitchen sink and I'm pretty picky.
> ...


I have 5 other seeds that I'll be holding onto for the future. I am very interested in cookies, especially the GMO crosses as well as ogkb since they are talked about so much and I never had a chance to try any yet.

I scooped some Thugpug Garlic breath and wedding poop that I have sexed for my next run (both have some GMO) so if I like what I see I'll give the kitchen sink another shot after.

Also I will be spacing my plants differently next run to try and make defoliating and herm searching easier.


----------



## Apalchen (Jul 18, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I have 5 other seeds that I'll be holding onto for the future. I am very interested in cookies, especially the GMO crosses as well as ogkb since they are talked about so much and I never had a chance to try any yet.
> 
> I scooped some Thugpug Garlic breath and wedding poop that I have sexed for my next run (both have some GMO) so if I like what I see I'll give the kitchen sink another shot after.


I actually bought the kitchen sink cause I love my modified mints cut I found. It's gmo x sin mints. Like I said I haven't got to smoke my kitchen sink yet as they just finished, but I'm more excited for them then most of the other I grew out. 

I actually hate running seed, it's always much more stressful than running known cuts, because hardly any gear anymore is stable. Almost every time I run a large selection of seeds I find some herms. I love smoking new stuff and don't much like taking in outside cuts so I find it a necessity to do a seed run every once in a while. But I'm glad this one is over. Although I did find a pack from a local breeder at a hydro store of Clementine x gmo and they kinda have me wanting to pop them. But they will have to wait a bit as my next run is already vegged and close to being ready to flower. It's a monocrop of all modified mints clones from my mother.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 18, 2020)

Topanga lemon #7 going into jars. Got about 250 seed out of the couple branches I pollinated with the ssh, half of that is more than enough to f2,bx the topanga, whatever in the future. Probably the same number out of a tennis ball smelling pheno of the topanga. got a few dub sundae phenos I hit that need shucking too. this pheno is nasty but it’s all kush and kind of asphalt terps. I still have a tennis ball pheno, an orange kush pheno, and a pure sweet orange pheno. They’re all bomb and idk what I’m ultimately gonna keep around but for now they all staying. I’ll probably monocrop a tent of the #7 or mix with the tennis ball pheno because it has similar stretch and they both yield for(part of) my next next run.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 19, 2020)

Alter bread, 2 for 50. Loves outside


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 19, 2020)

Any freebies from Rado are regs correct? I'm pumped for some of these. I ended up with

Grumpz F2
Zelatti x Pellezino
Zelatti x Deathstar Tangie
Cookie Crisp F4
Cookie Crisp F3 x Animal Sherb

Sounds pretty hype! So the gushers crosses were fem, and the freebies are reg, correct? Rado should label the seeds for idiots like me.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 19, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Any freebies from Rado are regs correct? I'm pumped for some of these. I ended up with
> 
> Grumpz F2
> Zelatti x Pellezino
> ...


Yes, 
He does, if it says fem or feminized then they are. If it doesn't say that then they are regs. Nice score on the freebies.


----------



## tman42 (Jul 19, 2020)

Grape Milkshake x Cocomero Gelatti #1 day 63 of 12/12


----------



## Apalchen (Jul 19, 2020)

tman42 said:


> Grape Milkshake x Cocomero Gelatti #1 day 63 of 12/12
> View attachment 4628845View attachment 4628846View attachment 4628847View attachment 4628848View attachment 4628849


I used to hate when buds grew with this structure, I actually culled a clone I kept before smoking the seed plant cause didn't like the way it looked structure wise. One of my biggest mistakes lol. The smoke on that plant was super potent. 

I got a few this run same structure that are just finishing up and I can't wait to try the smoke on em. I learned my lesson and kept clones of everything.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 19, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Any freebies from Rado are regs correct? I'm pumped for some of these. I ended up with
> 
> Grumpz F2
> Zelatti x Pellezino
> ...


that pellezino is zkittlez x ((agent orange x blue power) x ( kosher x Tangie)).Sounds nice and I haven’t seen that one yet. Bred by terp hogz who also made the zkittlez.


----------



## Peachbubble (Jul 19, 2020)

Got some Nila Wafer at day 48 in flower. 





This plant have shown downward curling leaves for a few weeks now and I dont know why...



Looks like I got 3 different phenos. The one in the second pic is actually a bit lighter green than the others in day light and seems to be about a week ahead in the development.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 19, 2020)

Peachbubble said:


> Got some Nila Wafer at day 48 in flower.
> 
> View attachment 4628858
> 
> ...


Back off the nitrogen if you can. They look healthy but those leaves are really dark green for week 6 and nitrogen can cause the leaves to do that.


----------



## Otzi (Jul 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Back off the nitrogen if you can. They look healthy but those leaves are really dark green for week 6 and nitrogen can cause the leaves to do that.


Yeah wow very green


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 19, 2020)

Peachbubble said:


> Got some Nila Wafer at day 48 in flower.
> 
> View attachment 4628858
> 
> ...


Too much N for sure. too dark green, burnt tips, curling tips.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 19, 2020)

So here’s the Sugar Rush’s after getting topped, and adjusting a little bit. They all took it in stride, and seem to be doing just fine. I just wish I could put them in a spot that got a lot more lighting, but due to my situation I’m just gonna be happy that they’re still alive. Hopefully the cherry pie dominant pheno starts throwing out some side branches so I can get some good clones off of her, before she starts flowering. Worse comes to worse, I’ll just take some clones off of her after her stretch and reveg them.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 19, 2020)

Sticky sundae (GG4 x Sundae Driver) at around day 60. My first successful clone. All the tops didnt fit in the picture which i guess is a good thing lol. Ive been super sick and finally had a bit of energy so i decided to chop her today.



Grown in FFOF with a few organic amendments and nothing but filtered water. This one was grown under a viparspectra "450w". Not bad for a blurple


----------



## Kalkwerk (Jul 22, 2020)

Anyone growing a birthday banger?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 22, 2020)

Lemonlatti harvested and wow she is fn RANK DANK!!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 22, 2020)

Swear man


tman42 said:


> Grape Milkshake x Cocomero Gelatti #1 day 63 of 12/12
> View attachment 4628845View attachment 4628846View attachment 4628847View attachment 4628848View attachment 4628849


 I needs that in my life great work


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jul 22, 2020)

Some info on the gelatti bx from the man himself


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 22, 2020)

The rado Site Was Uploaded again..


----------



## tman42 (Jul 22, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Swear man
> 
> I needs that in my life great work


Thank you!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 22, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The rado Site Was Uploaded again..


Thank you kindly sir, was able to snag a pack of breader margins. Now I’m done, after these and two from an IG breeder that’s been holding onto two packs for me(at a very reasonable price). Not buying a single pack until a put a huge dent into the packs I already have.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 22, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Thank you kindly sir, was able to snag a pack of breader margins. Now I’m done, after these and two from an IG breeder that’s been holding onto two packs for me(at a very reasonable price). Not buying a single pack until a put a huge dent into the packs I already have.


Hah yeah I am officially done too. I got 2 packs of breader margins, lemon gushers (again), and the gushers x King Louie. I am officially happy with my seed stash. Breader is gonna be fuckin fire. I can't wait. I am glad I had second thoughts on fry bread although I know it will be flame I wanted more gas than vanilla og as I already got gushnilla too.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 22, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Thank you kindly sir, was able to snag a pack of breader margins. Now I’m done, after these and two from an IG breeder that’s been holding onto two packs for me(at a very reasonable price). Not buying a single pack until a put a huge dent into the packs I already have.





40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hah yeah I am officially done too. I got 2 packs of breader margins, lemon gushers (again), and the gushers x King Louie. I am officially happy with my seed stash. Breader is gonna be fuckin fire. I can't wait. I am glad I had second thoughts on fry bread although I know it will be flame I wanted more gas than vanilla og as I already got gushnilla too.


Say this now but did you all see what he's got in stock coming up????? Better start saving up again.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CC7TXQilX02/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CB6-iS2FAAI/


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Say this now but did you all see what he's got in stock coming up????? Better start saving up again.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CC7TXQilX02/
> ...


Cereal Milk is top notch smoke. Had very good concentrate of it few weeks ago. I would definitely grab the Grape Pie and the Runtz cross. I'd need more info on Kerosene Cream pedigree.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Say this now but did you all see what he's got in stock coming up????? Better start saving up again.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CC7TXQilX02/
> ...


Yeah I seen that, hopefully I can finish this run and possibly an indoor run so that’ll be somewhat of a dent. I’m definitely going to be saving up for the Grape Gasoline and the Grape Pie fems, and hopefully by that time I’ll have a better job or two jobs so I’m not just barely scraping by. To be specific I’m interested in the White Runtz, Cereal Milk, and Pielatti Grape pie fems. For the Grape Gasoline it would be Apple Fritter, Gary Payton, Gelataria, Horchata, and The Y. I’ll even take Grape Gasoline x Grape pie if those get dropped too.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 22, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Cereal Milk is top notch smoke. Had very good concentrate of it few weeks ago.


ive had the flower, some of the prettiest nug ive seen on the streets in a while. Pricey though lol, glad ill be able to grow it myself soon haha


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 23, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> ive had the flower, some of the prettiest nug ive seen on the streets in a while. Pricey though lol, glad ill be able to grow it myself soon haha


The taste on the extract was fuckin perfection and this was from a 'company' that 7 out of ten are chinese food quality lol. Like I quit buying the product since I can get and produce T1 and uber extracts.


----------



## jonesaa (Jul 23, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Say this now but did you all see what he's got in stock coming up????? Better start saving up again.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CC7TXQilX02/
> ...


I have my eyes on that Cereal Milk x !!! That smoke is top notch!!!


----------



## nc208 (Jul 23, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> I have my eyes on that Cereal Milk x !!! That smoke is top notch!!!


Damn lots of you'll saying this about her. She's available for round 300 on FCG if ppl want the real deal.
@genuity just finished a run of her I believe.

Also that Compound x Cannarado drop looks crazy. Project 4516?? Cereal milk x Gary Peyton? Damn...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 23, 2020)

Lemonlatti finished. 


All ain’t going to stop buying seeds lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 23, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Lemonlatti finished.
> 
> 
> All ain’t going to stop buying seeds lol View attachment 4632959View attachment 4632960View attachment 4632961


True, there’s a couple different breeders that I want to try their gear. People under the stairs is at the tippy top. I really want to try one of his 4DD crosses and his banana OG x Las Vegas Purple Kush. Pheno Addicts, Tikimadman, and SkunkVa aka LuckyDog seed co are also at the top of my list. I’ve heard nothing but great things from each of those breeders, and not to mention when Rado drops his Grape pie and Grape Gasoline crosses I’m definitely going to have to snag a few. Anyways looking gorgeous, what kind of terps you getting from her(other than obviously lemon)?


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jul 23, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Lemonlatti finished.
> 
> 
> All ain’t going to stop buying seeds lol View attachment 4632959View attachment 4632960View attachment 4632961


Cool stuff, I have a wicked lemmonessence I'm just setting up to produce with


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 23, 2020)

Found a decent yeilding grape pie bx. Kept 3 cuts. so far though im probly gonna keep just that 1 others were way to small. This 1 looks similar to the pics but not really sure if its what i wanted. Id really like to see what the grape sundae plants look like. I want a nice stout fem. But i wanna do the white grape gushers and the s1s next. Sux


----------



## Peachbubble (Jul 23, 2020)

Got three different phenos of Nila Wafer at day 52. Here are some daylight pics of the most frosty of them. Looks like a medium yielder that would go around 70 days. I guess i will improve the yield a lot next time (i cloned it) as the shaping and the stretch kind of came in a conflict... Smells kind of sweet and earthy


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 23, 2020)

Topanga lemon #4 done at about 9 weeks. She looks a lil tired to me but still fire. Some of the densest bud I’ve grown, this is the tennis ball pheno. First full run with these new qbs, some stuff I can tweak but overall they’re putting out nice. After I pull these last few it’s all dtw with Athena pro and a few additions like silicon, ful-power, some aminos/bennies. nothing crazy, trying keep it cheap with the nutes and I’m just DIYing some trash can rezs with octabubs.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 23, 2020)

Dubble sundae at end of week 5. She’s probably gonna be ready right at the end of week 8/56 days or so.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 23, 2020)

Topanga lemon #6 end of week 5. Sour citrus pheno. Can’t stop smoking it(I cropped one out my small tent a few weeks ago). Taste like sour orange creamsicle kinda and the flavor sticks around in your mouth.


----------



## Peachbubble (Jul 23, 2020)

Got some dank lookin' going on there, my friend!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 23, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Some info on the gelatti bx from the man himself


That was a lot of reading to figure out the gellati bx is (Gellati X biscotti sundae) X Gellati lmao. Good to know tho, I have a lonely pack and I’m sure they’re fuego


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 24, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, there’s a couple different breeders that I want to try their gear. People under the stairs is at the tippy top. I really want to try one of his 4DD crosses and his banana OG x Las Vegas Purple Kush. Pheno Addicts, Tikimadman, and SkunkVa aka LuckyDog seed co are also at the top of my list. I’ve heard nothing but great things from each of those breeders, and not to mention when Rado drops his Grape pie and Grape Gasoline crosses I’m definitely going to have to snag a few. Anyways looking gorgeous, what kind of terps you getting from her(other than obviously lemon)?


Ill give a better report once dried. Hard to describe at this point. I described it as just plain rank ass lemon at this point. Not candy lemon. Not lemon peels. Like putrid rotting semi sweet lemon and I mean LOUD AS F%!&


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 24, 2020)

Sugar Rush 6(my favorite structured pheno so far), Sugar Rush 10, and Sugar Rush 9 starting to get their stretch on. They’ve been given nothing but Alaskan fish fertilizer, super thrive veg nutrients, and super thrive which are all organic nutrients. They were also potted in fox farms ocean mix which is organic as well, so I’m hoping for some real tasty and smooth smoke from these ladies. Calimints still haven’t shown sex yet though.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 24, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Topanga lemon #6 end of week 5. Sour citrus pheno. Can’t stop smoking it(I cropped one out my small tent a few weeks ago). Taste like sour orange creamsicle kinda and the flavor sticks around in your mouth.


Beautiful.


----------



## Texgrowerz (Jul 24, 2020)

Hey fellas. I ordered gashers( tks1 white og). And rum gush( og18. I love me some og and when I saw both become available I grabbed. Could ya be so kind and to give opinions in which pack ya would have picked between the two?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 24, 2020)

Texgrowerz said:


> Hey fellas. I ordered gashers( tks1 white og). And rum gush( og18. I love me some og and when I saw both become available I grabbed. Could ya be so kind and to give opinions in which pack ya would have picked between the two?


Gashers. I know there are fire phenos in OG18, but I have 0 trust in any pedigree that company puts out as being pure when it comes to american genes. If you love OG you need to be buying CSI and not the crosses to chemdog he has. Get his TK crosses and his S1. Certified pure OGK.


----------



## Texgrowerz (Jul 24, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Gashers. I know there are fire phenos in OG18, but I have 0 trust in any pedigree that company puts out as being pure when it comes to american genes. If you love OG you need to be buying CSI and not the crosses to chemdog he has. Get his TK crosses and his S1. Certified pure OGK.


Yeah the rado drop had me lol. Had to snatch something. Gushers should have nice bag appeal.I read og18 isn’t the same as before. But has that company fell off? Rado usually uses great moms no?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 24, 2020)

My camera is messed up but I have some pics Ill get it sorted out 

I had 2 mini floods scooped the water out like half gallon everything is good now .. Blu-mats are cool but need attention .. my plants are bigger tho from never getting dried out seem healthier also

the tk91 has a diff structure from when I first ran them .. these are more broad leaf huge fans .. my test run was a 250hps but my real runs are the 1k de .. I think the light changed it

my gelato bag seed is rank at 6 inches tall ..oh and the bday cake x wedding cake is pretty squat if it stays like this it’s a good candidate for small space


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 24, 2020)

Texgrowerz said:


> Hey fellas. I ordered gashers( tks1 white og). And rum gush( og18. I love me some og and when I saw both become available I grabbed. Could ya be so kind and to give opinions in which pack ya would have picked between the two?


Personally Gashers


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 24, 2020)

Sugar Rush 6, nine, and 10. I put six in the spot that it gets the most son, Due to her staying so squat and stocky. I’m thinking about LSTing her so hopefully I can clone a lower branch. Even if I have to reveg the clones I’ll be happy, as long as I get one of number 6 that roots. Nine and 10 have a really sweet sugary, grape, and creamy smell. While number six has more of a gassy, bakery, and berry smell to her. Honestly I’m pretty surprised at how much number nine and 10 have stretched so much(then again they’re really not in the best spot, but it will have to do for now), and I’m also really surprised at how stinky they are for being in their first weeks of bloom.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 24, 2020)

I kno


silverhazefiend said:


> My camera is messed up but I have some pics Ill get it sorted out
> 
> I had 2 mini floods scooped the water out like half gallon everything is good now .. Blu-mats are cool but need attention .. my plants are bigger tho from never getting dried out seem healthier also
> 
> ...


I could use some beginner Blumat advice. I just ordered a 3x6 bed and Blumat Felix system gravity fed.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 24, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I kno
> 
> I could use some beginner Blumat advice. I just ordered a 3x6 bed and Blumat Felix system gravity fed.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/blumats-bubbas-lessons-learned.766278/

Some of the better advice/tips I received/learned. I currently don’t have mine up and running because of the quantity of plants. I may set up no til beds inside as well.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 24, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I kno
> 
> I could use some beginner Blumat advice. I just ordered a 3x6 bed and Blumat Felix system gravity fed.


Best blumat thread is on icmag. Searching it should pull it up on google if not the site. Not a small thread. Professional advice.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 25, 2020)

I’m about to make a purchase from Cannarado so I’m hopping onboard. They have way too big of a catalog for me to look through everything. Does anyone have a shortlist of their best gear? I kinda want to order something now but my better judgment is telling me to wait for a coupon code and do some research. If anyone can point me in the right direction, I’m looking for something:

Fruity/dessert terps
High yielding
High THC
Affinity for scrogging
Not too much stretch
And most importantly something that handles dry, hot weather reasonably well. 

I was looking at some of the gushers crosses because those are a good price for a 6 pack of feminized seeds. The flamenco and the jibba jabba look like good options for me.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 25, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I kno
> 
> I could use some beginner Blumat advice. I just ordered a 3x6 bed and Blumat Felix system gravity fed.


I’m gravity fed off a 5 gallon res .. my only tip so far is when u set them up don’t let them drip wait until the soil is dry on top then start the drip .. 

Reason is the plants will drip when wet and shoot water like a fountain as soon as the carrot gets dry .. but there’s no real off system and if the carrot never really gets soaked it will keep going .. 

My drip lines from the carrot are closer to the carrot But overall my plants are happy .. and my fan leaves are at least 20-30% bigger than last run I’m in one gallon pots last run was 2 gallon .. keeping the roots moist kind of acts like hydro .. next time I’m filling the pots with 30% perlite on the bottom


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 25, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m about to make a purchase from Cannarado so I’m hopping onboard. They have way too big of a catalog for me to look through everything. Does anyone have a shortlist of their best gear? I kinda want to order something now but my better judgment is telling me to wait for a coupon code and do some research. If anyone can point me in the right direction, I’m looking for something:
> 
> Fruity/dessert terps
> High yielding
> ...


Jibba Jabba would be my pick or even the Hot Tomales , but Flamenco wouldn’t be a bad choice either. Jibba Jabba and Flamenco would probably be the best yielding crosses out of those three though.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Jibba Jabba would be my pick or even the Hot Tomales , but Flamenco wouldn’t be a bad choice either. Jibba Jabba and Flamenco would probably be the best yielding crosses out of those three though.


Platinum Plushers would be good. Anything from the Biscotti Sindae line has been solid fire from what I've seen.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 25, 2020)

Sweet. Looks like my first impressions were pretty spot on. Definitely leaning towards the jibba jabba although flamenco is a super appropriate name for where I live. Anyway as soon as I get a coupon code I’m snagging a pack. I think I pretty much have everything I’ll possibly want from greenpoint so it might be time to move on. Does anyone know if they take crypto? Bitcoin has been popping off the past few days so I’ve got a lot of that to spend. I don’t like using CC or mail order for beans.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 25, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Platinum Plushers would be good. Anything from the Biscotti Sindae line has been solid fire from what I've seen.


That would be my pick as well, that’s why I scooped a pack of those. I’m sure the Jibba Jabba and Flamenco should be flame as well though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 25, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Sweet. Looks like my first impressions were pretty spot on. Definitely leaning towards the jibba jabba although flamenco is a super appropriate name for where I live. Anyway as soon as I get a coupon code I’m snagging a pack. I think I pretty much have everything I’ll possibly want from greenpoint so it might be time to move on. Does anyone know if they take crypto? Bitcoin has been popping off the past few days so I’ve got a lot of that to spend. I don’t like using CC or mail order for beans.


I don’t think Rado does coupon codes, at least I haven’t gotten any in a while. I’m pretty sure that it’s strictly mail in cash or money orders. Then again he always throws in fire freebies, I’ve made over 20 orders through Rado and never had a problem.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 25, 2020)

I’ll have to check it out. I signed up for the email list and they mentioned “special offers”, but I guess I’ll just have to try and place an order. Yeah there’s a field to enter coupon codes but they also say cash or money order only. I like the “generous freebies for timely cash payments” part.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 25, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ll have to check it out. I signed up for the email list and they mentioned “special offers”, but I guess I’ll just have to try and place an order.


They have some every now and then like for holidays and stuff, and they also alert you to a special drops before the public knows about it. Like I said though I’ve never had a single issue ordering from Rado, and I haven’t heard a single issue as far as ordering goes. The only issue I really heard was the TK 91 fems, and it seems he made sure that anyone that had problems was definitely more than happy with their reimbursement packs. I haven’t heard a single issue since then though, and that was probably two years ago.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I don’t think Rado does coupon codes, at least I haven’t gotten any in a while. I’m pretty sure that it’s strictly mail in cash or money orders. Then again he always throws in fire freebies, I’ve made over 20 orders through Rado and never had a problem.


He did a 50% off your order last year for his birthday. They aren't often but it happens.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 25, 2020)

nc208 said:


> He did a 50% off your order last year for his birthday. They aren't often but it happens.


This is very true, but wouldn’t be worthwhile waiting around for as he typically doesn’t discount the recent drops. Never know though.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 26, 2020)

Treestars has some older rado stuff just added if anyone is looking. They have the life coach in stock if anyone is looking.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks like I’ll be mailing off a bunch of cash tomorrow. I’m always uneasy about sending cash in the mail but both Rado and analog man apparently like it that way. It’s not my preference, but having a pack of jibba jabba and a second modded TS9 will both be worth it. The last time I sent cash in the mail was probably when I sent my other TS9 off to them in 2009. My birthday is in two weeks and bitcoin really blew up over the past couple days, so I actually broke down and sold some to finance a couple birthday presents. You only turn 34 once, lol.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 26, 2020)

Plants.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 26, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Looks like I’ll be mailing off a bunch of cash tomorrow. I’m always uneasy about sending cash in the mail but both Rado and analog man apparently like it that way. It’s not my preference, but having a pack of jibba jabba and a second modded TS9 will both be worth it. The last time I sent cash in the mail was probably when I sent my other TS9 off to them in 2009. My birthday is in two weeks and bitcoin really blew up over the past couple days, so I actually broke down and sold some to finance a couple birthday presents. You only turn 34 once, lol.


It'll be good man. I send cash with every seed purchase, and have sent cash to rado numerous times. Good luck on the pheno hunts.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 26, 2020)

Also I made a mistake, my buddy is growing the House Margy right now. He just hit week eight, and they look like they’re starting to finish up. Super dense rockhard buds, that smell absolutely lovely. They have somewhat of a cookie dough and OG funk, but with some strong lemon lime funk in there as well. Can’t wait till the harvest so I can taste them. Once he harvest‘s that one House Margy he’s gonna throw the three Sugar Rush and one Calimints into the flower room. As far as the HM goes she looks like she’s going to yield extremely well, and probably would be an absolute amazing strain to grow outdoors. Sucks that he didn’t take any cuts of it though.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 26, 2020)

Guess the gelatti line is coming up very soon. Saw Rado put a blast on IG for testers to start posting their shots of the testers up. Tuna Rooms macrib x gellati bx is ridiculous.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDC8lbkB8re/


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 26, 2020)

I know this is a Rado thread, but since he’s using mostly Rado’s crosses in his upcoming crosses I thought this would be appropriate. I may even get some of these ThanoZ crosses myself. i know i know i said i wasn’t going to buy anymore seeds, but look at this stud! He’s hung like a horse! I honestly thought that was a female at first, and thought those were some straight donks(well they are but not bud).


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 26, 2020)

Second run of Daily Biscotti #6, cant wait to get this trimmed up next week!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 27, 2020)

Cannarado


Nate Dogg said:


> I know this is a Rado thread, but since he’s using mostly Rado’s crosses in his upcoming crosses I thought this would be appropriate. I may even get some of these ThanoZ crosses myself. i know i know i said i wasn’t going to buy anymore seeds, but look at this stud! He’s hung like a horse! I honestly thought that was a female at first, and thought those were some straight donks(well they are but not bud).


Who is this breeder that breeds from everyone's genetics in the Cannarado Thread?

Symbiotic : Purple Starburst SeedJunkies Seedjunkies: Wedding Cake
Darkhourse: Bruce banner
Cannarado: Sunday Driver..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 27, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Cannarado
> 
> 
> Who is this breeder that breeds from everyone's genetics in the Cannarado Thread?
> ...


It’s Darkhorse Genetics, the only reason why i posted it is he’s using mostly Cannarado’s crosses in this upcoming line. If he wouldn’t of used most of Rado’s work in this line, I wouldn’t have posted it. So i really don’t know what you’re trying to get at. i mean i somewhat get it as it’s not Rado’s line being released, but as i said with him using mostly Rado’s work i figured it would be appropriate for this thread. @genuity if you feel that post isn’t appropriate for this thread than remove it. Kitchen Sink and Party Foul are Cannarado’s creations*


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 27, 2020)

Open


Nate Dogg said:


> It’s Darhorse Genetics, the only reason why i posted it is he’s using mostly Cannarado’s crosses in this upcoming line. If he wouldn’t of used most of Rado’s work in this line, I wouldn’t have posted it. So i really don’t know what you’re trying to get at. i mean i somewhat get it as it’s not Rado’s line being released, but as i said with him using mostly Rado’s work i figured it would be appropriate for this thread. if a mod feels it’s not appropriate feel more than free to remove it.


If it makes you feel any better I didn’t really think you meant it when you said you were gonna stop buying seed! Not in a bad way, just like many of us that really have no business buying more seeds, lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Open
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I didn’t really think you meant it when you said you were gonna stop buying seed! Not in a bad way, just like many of us that really have no business buying more seeds, lol.


True, it’s definitely compulsive if i see something I’m interested in and i have the money i’m pulling the trigger. it’s definitely not like i need anymore, but hey when i get the opportunity it will be one helluva pheno hunt.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> It’s Darkhorse Genetics, the only reason why i posted it is he’s using mostly Cannarado’s crosses in this upcoming line. If he wouldn’t of used most of Rado’s work in this line, I wouldn’t have posted it. So i really don’t know what you’re trying to get at. i mean i somewhat get it as it’s not Rado’s line being released, but as i said with him using mostly Rado’s work i figured it would be appropriate for this thread. @genuity if you feel that post isn’t appropriate for this thread than remove it. Kitchen Sink and Party Foul are Cannarado’s creations*


Is that how you spell his name? 

You're right, should have looked up the pack or two. Anyhow I would have posted that person in the pollen chuckers thread for that. The first two entries and last four entries are from multiple breeders. 

However each human is different soo meh


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I know this is a Rado thread, but since he’s using mostly Rado’s crosses in his upcoming crosses I thought this would be appropriate. I may even get some of these ThanoZ crosses myself. i know i know i said i wasn’t going to buy anymore seeds, but look at this stud! He’s hung like a horse! I honestly thought that was a female at first, and thought those were some straight donks(well they are but not bud).


Just curious, do you really believe that’s a male? I have always stayed away from breeders who post pics of a male like that with no close up’s. Why do they post super close ups of the females, but the “special” males are from a distance. Why not zoom in and show us some frost? To me that looks exactly like a reversal, and the picture is taken in a way that you can’t zoom in to prove it. i’ve Seen some pics of stacked males, but that’s way beyond the reality I know. Maybe I don’t know shit, but every breeder should have males like that If they exist.


----------



## tman42 (Jul 27, 2020)

Grape Milkshake x Cocomero Gelatti #2 day 70, harvest day.


----------



## tman42 (Jul 27, 2020)

Grape Milkshake x Cocomero Gelatti #1 day 69, harvest day.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> It’s Darkhorse Genetics, the only reason why i posted it is he’s using mostly Cannarado’s crosses in this upcoming line. If he wouldn’t of used most of Rado’s work in this line, I wouldn’t have posted it. So i really don’t know what you’re trying to get at. i mean i somewhat get it as it’s not Rado’s line being released, but as i said with him using mostly Rado’s work i figured it would be appropriate for this thread. @genuity if you feel that post isn’t appropriate for this thread than remove it. Kitchen Sink and Party Foul are Cannarado’s creations*


Your post was fine. Talking about other breeders using ppls gear pops up in most breeder threads.


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2020)

Or you could have help him by giving his thread some love





Darkhorse Genetics


I searched but couldn't find a thread dedicated to DHG. I was looking for anything on people growing their strains but its not much. I see a ton of posts about their GG#4 S1's from late 2017 and early 2018 but it pretty much stalls after that. Crakleberry was there too but not a lot. Anyone have...



www.rollitup.org





‍‍‍


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 28, 2020)

Looks like I need to head to the hardware store to get some pvc, these bitches obviously need another support layer! My led room is full, so I broke out my old 600w single ended hps (currently have both my nanolux de 1k hps lent out to get some friends into the hobby)


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jul 28, 2020)

A few nugs of fresh Margalope after 24 days of drying and curing. She was a high yielder of dense, resin-filled buds. And the loudest herb I’ve grown yet - super strong coffee grounds and kush combo that lingers a while, both smell and taste. Strong hybrid effects, also with long duration - groovy vibe mentally, and noticeable physical pain relief without heaviness or slowness.

Only issue was a handful of nanners on lower branches during flowering, which I think was due to over feeding. I do think dealing with them was worth it for this high quality of herb (haven’t found any seeds yet). 

Very happy with this Rado freebie! Hopefully will be running the Biscotti Sundae it came with soon...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 28, 2020)

Bad pics but u get the idea .. I think I started flower the 12 so call it two - two and a half weeks flower

there’s like 8 plants 5 diff strains And I’m using a blumat res so I’m trying my hardest to keep them happy .. the special o is showing some signs of over feeding so I’m just gonna water and cal mag for now but the rest looks good fingers crossed


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 28, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> View attachment 4637783View attachment 4637785
> Bad pics but u get the idea .. I think I started flower the 12 so call it two - two and a half weeks flower
> 
> there’s like 8 plants 5 diff strains And I’m using a blumat res so I’m trying my hardest to keep them happy .. the special o is showing some signs of over feeding so I’m just gonna water and cal mag for now but the rest looks good fingers crossed


Looks good homie, which strains getting ran?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 28, 2020)

Start of week 2, first time flowering with dtw. 12 plant scrog in 2 gallon cloth pots. 5x5 scrog, 6 topanga lemons, varying phenos and 6 csi chem 91 crosses, most getting dumped after this run but a few promising ones I’m keeping around to see how they perform from clone. I’m just running a good layer of perlite in the bottom so I can flush into the trays and let the waste evap. Super low tech... I’m running two octa bubblers that are supposed to be flowing a constant 6gph per line, but they aren’t very consistent. If anyone has advice on how to get those to behave it would be much appreciated. I have 4/16 ports plugged, I may just pipe those to the slower flowing diffusers. I have them jumped right now to try to equalize the flow between two plants but it didn’t really do shit. My ph was kind of whacked out for the first 4-5 days because of this molasses/carb stuff I was running so I cut that out of the regimen and everything seems to be doing better. Currently 5/3 grams of Athena pro per gallon plus silica, fuel-power, and microbe life vitamins/aminos with bennies. Definitely recommend the microbe life, seems to mesh well with hydro and I see lots of fuzzy white root growth on the sides and tops of pots running it.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 28, 2020)

Well I got my order sent off today, but I was lazy and didn’t go in to an actual post office and send it certified. That might have been a mistake, but we’ll see. I put it in the drop box outside the post office right before the last pickup so hopefully it will get there safe. Now all there is to do is wait and then pop the beans that show up in my mailbox. I won’t have anything else to add to this thread for a while but I’m sure enjoying everyone’s pics.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 28, 2020)

My outdoor girl has finished her stretch. She didn't get nearly as tall as I was worried for but she's roughly 7 and a half feet to the tallest cola. My several doses of neem seemed to have killed off all the PM. Shes done in 50 days indoors, ran her 2x and both were very fast finishing. Terrible yields but very tasty potent smoke and the most amazing rosin. Heavy fatso taste on this pheno with a nice sweetness to it. I'm hoping she'll be done last week of September. Right before watering these brutal days keep drying the top of the soil out, im a dumbass and should have planted cover crops or dumped some hay on top. I'll be cutting a field down soon so I'll have some in a weeks time to throw on her.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 28, 2020)

That looks awesome. Next time I have an extra $100 to burn I think I want to get a pack of their regular seeds. That daily cheat looks like the most interesting of their sundae driver crosses. I don’t know much about the pyxy styx parent but the daily driver is something I’d really like to work with. Has anyone here done any of the daily driver crosses?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 28, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That looks awesome. Next time I have an extra $100 to burn I think I want to get a pack of their regular seeds. That daily cheat looks like the most interesting of their sundae driver crosses. I don’t know much about the pyxy styx parent but the daily driver is something I’d really like to work with. Has anyone here done any of the daily driver crosses?


ianc's daily biscotti a page or two back looks super fire


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 28, 2020)

I think it’s a little weird that their feminized seeds are $20 cheaper than their regular seeds. That’s the main reason I got the one I did, especially if he’s throwing extras in. $80 for 6 feminized seeds of that quality is totally reasonable, and he seems to make a big deal about throwing in extras if you pay quickly. There’s no doubt it’s worth it for genetics like that though, and it’s cool how all the prices are the same. I like to do feminized seeds now and then but I’ve always preferred regular.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 28, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That looks awesome. Next time I have an extra $100 to burn I think I want to get a pack of their regular seeds. That daily cheat looks like the most interesting of their sundae driver crosses. I don’t know much about the pyxy styx parent but the daily driver is something I’d really like to work with. Has anyone here done any of the daily driver crosses?


The Pyxy Styx is a pheno of wedding pie. Wedding cake x grape pie.

I prefer regs and think they usually cost more than fems from good breeders. They know the potential of the males in there and for anyone chucking or making crosses so they charge a bit more. I never understood places that charge more for fem seeds.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 28, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I think it’s a little weird that their feminized seeds are $20 cheaper than their regular seeds. That’s the main reason I got the one I did, especially if he’s throwing extras in. $80 for 6 feminized seeds of that quality is totally reasonable, and he seems to make a big deal about throwing in extras if you pay quickly. There’s no doubt it’s worth it for genetics like that though, and it’s cool how all the prices are the same. I like to do feminized seeds now and then but I’ve always preferred regular.


i think the note about paying quickly is due to a lot of people paying after weeks and weeks or not at all, rado sends freebies with every single order. I only grow his fems, i hate growing a plant for weeks and weeks to find out its a boy lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 28, 2020)

nc208 said:


> The Pyxy Styx is a pheno of wedding pie. Wedding cake x grape pie.
> 
> I prefer regs and think they usually cost more than fems from good breeders. They know the potential of the males in there and for anyone chucking or making crosses so they charge a bit more. I never understood places that charge more for fem seeds.


Yeah and that’s occurred to me as well as I’m also starting to get interested in trying some chucks. Wedding pie x daily driver sounds absolutely amazing, and I’m sure would create some top notch studs. Knowing that pyxy styx is wedding pie seals the deal for me. Daily cheat has now become high priority. Might even break down and sell some bitcoin to finance that one. If it goes back above 11k I’m going for it.


----------



## hlpdsk (Jul 28, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Just curious, do you really believe that’s a male? I have always stayed away from breeders who post pics of a male like that with no close up’s. Why do they post super close ups of the females, but the “special” males are from a distance. Why not zoom in and show us some frost? To me that looks exactly like a reversal, and the picture is taken in a way that you can’t zoom in to prove it. i’ve Seen some pics of stacked males, but that’s way beyond the reality I know. Maybe I don’t know shit, but every breeder should have males like that If they exist.


reminded me of this guy - https://www.rollitup.org/t/purple-stardawg.983709/post-14712049


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 28, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Looks good homie, which strains getting ran?


2 special occasion
2 bubble gum cookies 
2 tk91
2 single scoop 
2 silver haze .. there babies so u can’t see the other side of the tent ..

And I have a little space if the white hot guava gets to about 12 inches in the next week or so .. 

My new thing is just grow out a lot of the beans I have and make crosses nothing tried is nothing failed .. If I like it re veg and hit it to a make I liken


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 28, 2020)

Always an adventure weaving branches into a late net. Didnt break anything thankfully, but jesus are my arms sticky!


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 28, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Start of week 2, first time flowering with dtw. 12 plant scrog in 2 gallon cloth pots. 5x5 scrog, 6 topanga lemons, varying phenos and 6 csi chem 91 crosses, most getting dumped after this run but a few promising ones I’m keeping around to see how they perform from clone. I’m just running a good layer of perlite in the bottom so I can flush into the trays and let the waste evap. Super low tech... I’m running two octa bubblers that are supposed to be flowing a constant 6gph per line, but they aren’t very consistent. If anyone has advice on how to get those to behave it would be much appreciated. I have 4/16 ports plugged, I may just pipe those to the slower flowing diffusers. I have them jumped right now to try to equalize the flow between two plants but it didn’t really do shit. My ph was kind of whacked out for the first 4-5 days because of this molasses/carb stuff I was running so I cut that out of the regimen and everything seems to be doing better. Currently 5/3 grams of Athena pro per gallon plus silica, fuel-power, and microbe life vitamins/aminos with bennies. Definitely recommend the microbe life, seems to mesh well with hydro and I see lots of fuzzy white root growth on the sides and tops of pots running it.
> View attachment 4637903View attachment 4637896View attachment 4637902View attachment 4637899


I made sure to cut all my lines to the exact length, then I put one dripper in a empty milk gallon and ran my pump until they were about half full. I adjusted the screws on any that were too full and did it again until they were all even.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 29, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Just curious, do you really believe that’s a male? I have always stayed away from breeders who post pics of a male like that with no close up’s. Why do they post super close ups of the females, but the “special” males are from a distance. Why not zoom in and show us some frost? To me that looks exactly like a reversal, and the picture is taken in a way that you can’t zoom in to prove it. i’ve Seen some pics of stacked males, but that’s way beyond the reality I know. Maybe I don’t know shit, but every breeder should have males like that If they exist.





genuity said:


> Or you could have help him by giving his thread some love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i’ll make sure to do that next time TP about that


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 29, 2020)

Sugar Rush 9, Sugar Rush 10, and Sugar Rush 6.They’re all still stretching and I just hit them with a little bit of Alaskan fish fertilizer and some Cal mag. I’ve been running around like a chicken with its head cut off the past couple of weeks, so I haven’t been able to LST number 6. I’m going to try my best to get it done today so I can at least get one or two cuts off of her. One of the Calimints I’m running is a confirmed male, so if worse comes to worseI’ll hit her with some pollen from him because I’m really digging his structure. Also I’ll be able to make a cross of the Sugar Rush, so I don’t have to buy any more seeds that I don’t need.


----------



## jonesaa (Jul 29, 2020)

More gushers x's for the vault, hope to get to these and the others soon. Got some Gushers S1 going now for about 4 weeks.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 29, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Always an adventure weaving branches into a late net. Didnt break anything thankfully, but jesus are my arms sticky!
> View attachment 4638123


Damn dude I love that trellis. I may have to build something like that. The elastic one I have is frustrating. You running irrigation too? I think a better trellis and a bucket and pond pump irrigation system are my next upgrades.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 29, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> More gushers x's for the vault, hope to get to these and the others soon. Got some Gushers S1 going now for about 4 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4638302


That minute maid should be some fire in there. Also nice score on the Gmo x Sour Apple testers. That sounds amazing.


----------



## jonesaa (Jul 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> That minute maid should be some fire in there. Also nice score on the Gmo x Sour Apple testers. That sounds amazing.


Yeah I missed the minute made on the first go around. Glad I was able to pick it up this time. I still have some more gushers x's on the way and then I think that's it, unless a Key Lime Gusher pack comes available. I really lucked out on the GMO x Sour Apple fems, very curious about that one.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 29, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> More gushers x's for the vault, hope to get to these and the others soon. Got some Gushers S1 going now for about 4 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4638302


The JB dosidos look so nice


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 29, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I made sure to cut all my lines to the exact length, then I put one dripper in a empty milk gallon and ran my pump until they were about half full. I adjusted the screws on any that were too full and did it again until they were all even.


I got my line lengths equal, I’m running octabubblers though and there’s no adjustment. Every line should flow 6 gph but it’s not consistent across ports.

I wonder if pluggin two of the ports is causing the nearest ports to take up the extra flow. I’m pretty sure the 8 sections are supposed to be independent but I’m not sure on that


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jul 29, 2020)

Some fresh nugs of Weed Nap after 22 days drying and curing. Plant had no issues growing and no nanners found, but was a low-to-medium yielder. Rock hard nugs that burn long, smelling/tasting like TK91 mixed with sweet garlic. It‘s not an appealing aroma if one is looking primarily for terps, but it is alluring to folks who want really strong herb that smells and tastes like really strong herb.

And dang, it is really strong - very similar again to TK91, but more of an indica leaner. Doesn’t take much at all to be effective, so the lower yield is balanced out. Doesn’t put me right to sleep, but it does make me useless for anything physical. Perfect for lazy evenings on the couch. Tremendously effective pain reliever for several lasting hours, which I’m truly grateful for.

This strain strikes me as being for serious smokers and patients who grow for themselves, not so much for casual/recreational folks or commercial growers. I’m entirely pleased with this as personal meds. Bravo Rado!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 29, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> More gushers x's for the vault, hope to get to these and the others soon. Got some Gushers S1 going now for about 4 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4638302


Damn that GMO x Sour Apple though! I seen him post that he was going to do some work with the sour apple, and hopefully this confirms it. Hopefully they all turn out well for you man, I’m sure they will.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 29, 2020)

CalmAnSense said:


> Some fresh nugs of Weed Nap after 22 days drying and curing. Plant had no issues growing and no nanners found, but was a low-to-medium yielder. Rock hard nugs that burn long, smelling/tasting like TK91 mixed with sweet garlic. It‘s not an appealing aroma if one is looking primarily for terps, but it is alluring to folks who want really strong herb that smells and tastes like really strong herb.
> 
> And dang, it is really strong - very similar again to TK91, but more of an indica leaner. Doesn’t take much at all to be effective, so the lower yield is balanced out. Doesn’t put me right to sleep, but it does make me useless for anything physical. Perfect for lazy evenings on the couch. Tremendously effective pain reliever for several lasting hours, which I’m truly grateful for.
> 
> ...


The nugs look beautiful, you definitely did an awesome job with this lady or ladies. I love the sound of the description though, of the terps and the effects. I personally love that musky, earthy, and gassy Chem funk.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 29, 2020)

Tk91 on a bad run was still fire .. 

Bag seeds have always been good to me ., usually it’s the batches with the odd one or two seeds .. but this gelato 41 bag seed smells so crazy for like 6 inches .. the white hot g smells the same just lighter

yea so idk but leds the white light is terrible for veg.. maybe it’s too intense ..

What I did notice is with the led my plants wouldn’t root but the leaves wouldn’t really die .. i lost the ecsd cut but the ice cream cake looks good ..


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jul 29, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> The nugs look beautiful, you definitely did an awesome job with this lady or ladies. I love the sound of the description though, of the terps and the effects. I personally love that musky, earthy, and gassy Chem funk.


Thanks Nate Dogg! I agree that you’d dig it, because you’d instantly recognize the aroma signals serious firepower behind it. True heads know when a bad smell is actually good!


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 29, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Damn dude I love that trellis. I may have to build something like that. The elastic one I have is frustrating. You running irrigation too? I think a better trellis and a bucket and pond pump irrigation system are my next upgrades.


This is my first time doing a double layer, I usually train my plants to where the trellis is just support, vs most people using it to spread branches. I lst all my branches to make an even canopy, and THEN put them under it and let them grow through the holes. But these ladys stretched like crazy. I dont have any irrigation in this tent, but I have 2 apollo 8 port manifolds running drippers in my led flower room. It's super nice being able to water 16 plants at once. I use a 27 gallon tote as my reservoir. Just plug my water pump in and wait 10 minutes. Voila


----------



## nc208 (Jul 29, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn that GMO x Sour Apple though! I seen him post that he was going to do some work with the sour apple, and hopefully this confirms it. Hopefully they all turn out well for you man, I’m sure they will.


Can confirm he is testing a sour apple line. Gmo funk with sour apple taste will be interesting.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 29, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Tk91 on a bad run was still fire ..
> 
> Bag seeds have always been good to me ., usually it’s the batches with the odd one or two seeds .. but this gelato 41 bag seed smells so crazy for like 6 inches .. the white hot g smells the same just lighter
> 
> ...


Yeah in veg you really don't need very much light. I use 200 watts in a 4x4 and get very fast strong growth vs running it at 400 watts i wasnt getting as good.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 29, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> This is my first time doing a double layer, I usually train my plants to where the trellis is just support, vs most people using it to spread branches. I lst all my branches to make an even canopy, and THEN put them under it and let them grow through the holes. But these ladys stretched like crazy. I dont have any irrigation in this tent, but I have 2 apollo 8 port manifolds running drippers in my led flower room. It's super nice being able to water 16 plants at once. I use a 27 gallon tote as my reservoir. Just plug my water pump in and wait 10 minutes. Voila


That’s sick. I used to just bend the branches under the trellis, but I’ve started staking down the taller branches in veg so every branch is roughly the same height, and that makes scrogging a lot easier. It worked badass for this grape punch. I love the idea of something more rigid. I scrog outdoors too and use wood stakes and steel fencing for my trellis. I’ve seen a lot of cool stuff done with PVC that way and I’ve never really experimented with it.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jul 29, 2020)

Mailbox was on fire today


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 30, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That’s sick. I used to just bend the branches under the trellis, but I’ve started staking down the taller branches in veg so every branch is roughly the same height, and that makes scrogging a lot easier. It worked badass for this grape punch. I love the idea of something more rigid. I scrog outdoors too and use wood stakes and steel fencing for my trellis. I’ve seen a lot of cool stuff done with PVC that way and I’ve never really experimented with it.
> 
> View attachment 4638824


I use gardening twist ties and a staple gun into the top of the pots.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 30, 2020)

This Applatti looks amazing! Day 57


----------



## nc208 (Jul 30, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I use gardening twist ties and a staple gun into the top of the pots.
> View attachment 4639635


Staple gun is neat idea. I jam some holes in the pot with scissors and loop it through.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 30, 2020)

Update dosi x doho freebie rado seeds hopefully both female then the rest are all fem legend og x blanco wedding cake


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Staple gun is neat idea. I jam some holes in the pot with scissors and loop it through.


I've poked my fingers too many times! The pot on the left is a 5 gallon nursery pot and I had to cut the holes in the sides like you do. When I was using all nursery pots, they were getting tore up from too many holes around the top from different runs. So I finally convinced myself that 3 bucks a piece for quality pots makes my life easier


----------



## nc208 (Jul 30, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I've poked my fingers too many times! The pot on the left is a 5 gallon nursery pot and I had to cut the holes in the sides like you do. When I was using all nursery pots, they were getting tore up from too many holes around the top from different runs. So I finally convinced myself that 3 bucks a piece for quality pots makes my life easier


If my laziness and cheapness weren't an issue I would switch to using screw in loops so its a clean connection and is tidy.


----------



## Balockaye (Jul 30, 2020)

Have you guys tried binder clips? They work good for me and are easy to adjust if i need to.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 30, 2020)

Threw the Cannarado herm seed I popped into flower today. It came out of the topanga lemon #7 and it definitely came from a dubb sundae, most likely #5 which was more driver leaning. Had the cabbage ass growth the dubb sundae has but I stripped a bunch. I started her in a solo cup in soil and fed her salt off in the corner with not much light for like 2 months. I put her in two gallons of coco and pretty much beat the shit out of the rootball until it was almost bare before I transplanted. Took like 4-5 days to acclimate but all in all seemed like an alright way to switch a plant from soil to coco... She’s either going to herm out and get tossed or be pretty bomb, it’ll be interesting to see what comes out of it either way.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 30, 2020)

End of week 6 for the dubb and the topanga #6. It’s looking like the #6 will be done end week 8 too but we’ll see


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 31, 2020)

Is grass with indoor a popular method?? I know outdoor practices with many different methods for dust control/evap but I didn't know it was used indoor. Those are some stocky lookin nugs btw.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jul 31, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Is grass with indoor a popular method?? I know outdoor practices with many different methods for dust control/evap but I didn't know it was used indoor. Those are some stocky lookin nugs btw.


I think its used for nitrogen and to keep the soil moist longer but i could be wrong


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 31, 2020)

More grow pics please lol. Awesome work and scores everyone.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 31, 2020)

Love radogear


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 31, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> More grow pics please lol. Awesome work and scores everyone.


Biscotti sherb 10

Applatti 9

Strawberry biscotti sundae 6

Strawberry biscotti sundae 10

Biscotti sherbert 10

Daily biscotti 8

Animal sherbert x cookie crisp 2

Applatti 5

Applatti 4


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 31, 2020)

Applatti 1

Applatti 12

Applatti 10


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 31, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Is grass with indoor a popular method?? I know outdoor practices with many different methods for dust control/evap but I didn't know it was used indoor. Those are some stocky lookin nugs btw.


Honestly I bought this straw for mulch and the grass started growing. There’s squash growing out of a lot of the pots too, I ran cover crops one run but I don’t think squash was one of the crops in the mix so I’m not sure how they got there. All companion plants are welcome though when I’m runnin soil. I’m switching to dtw so I won’t be turf farming in the future.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 31, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Applatti 1
> View attachment 4640088
> Applatti 12
> View attachment 4640089
> ...


Any strawberry or apple stink on the strawberry biscotti or applatti? Those applattis look awesome and that strawberry biscotti 10 is super fire looking


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 31, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> End of week 6 for the dubb and the topanga #6. It’s looking like the #6 will be done end week 8 too but we’ll seeView attachment 4640003View attachment 4640006View attachment 4640005View attachment 4640007


Firetown


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Think imma flip em toma I feel they are  ready


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Saw plp talking about clips I got some dollar store work great for air pots


----------



## nc208 (Jul 31, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Saw plp talking about clips I got some dollar store work great for air pots View attachment 4640384View attachment 4640386View attachment 4640387View attachment 4640389


Nice. Curious as why you have the fan guard removed?


----------



## ianc4990 (Jul 31, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Any strawberry or apple stink on the strawberry biscotti or applatti? Those applattis look awesome and that strawberry biscotti 10 is super fire looking


The strawberry biscotti sundae seems to be a little muted in the smells, but the applatti are throwing some amazing profiles. Idk if I would say apple outright, but the Applatti #1 smells like sweet fruit punch. Seems there are some short stout budded applatti and some stretching spear cola, itll be interesting to see the smoke difference. I think I got 8 females from the pack and all looking different


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 31, 2020)

easier to keep clean even tho my room is pretty much filtered by best filters at Home Depot just wanted to be able to wipe the blade whenever @nc208


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Aug 1, 2020)

I've seen indoor grows utilize clover for extra nitrogen (since it's a legume), and clippings in the pot to generate decomp gases (co2).


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 1, 2020)

Well all my fretting was for nothing. I dropped my cash in the mail on Tuesday and got an email from them today that my money made it. Now I can stop worrying and start getting excited. I don’t know exactly why I lost faith in cash payments through the mail, but everything has gone smoothly and now I’m less inclined to avoid doing it that way.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 1, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well all my fretting was for nothing. I dropped my cash in the mail on Tuesday and got an email from them today that my money made it. Now I can stop worrying and start getting excited. I don’t know exactly why I lost faith in cash payments through the mail, but everything has gone smoothly and now I’m less inclined to avoid doing it that way.


Been dropping CIM for years and never had a prob. Always use priority mail and never put the cash in an envelope by itself. That will never make it. The mailman will appreciate you lol.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 1, 2020)

I would have preferred to do it that way, and next time I’m sending it certified. I took a risk just putting it in an envelope and dropping it in a box. Next time I’ll make the longer trip to the post office that stays open later.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 1, 2020)

a couple dried nug shots of one night stand, popped 3 one night stands and 4 gelato margy and ended up with this 1 female

she's a beauty


----------



## jonesaa (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks Rado!


----------



## nc208 (Aug 1, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Thanks Rado!
> 
> View attachment 4641396


Damn you, nice score on the bathsalts. I tried hard to get that one but it sold out while I was checking out. Can't wait to see what you find in that.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 1, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> a couple dried nug shots of one night stand, popped 3 one night stands and 4 gelato margy and ended up with this 1 female
> View attachment 4641305View attachment 4641306
> she's a beauty


Bag appeal def a+


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Damn you, nice score on the bathsalts. I tried hard to get that one but it sold out while I was checking out. Can't wait to see what you find in that.


Facts!!!


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 1, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Thanks Rado!
> 
> View attachment 4641396


And that fatty gonna be firrrre


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 2, 2020)

Here's one of my apple sundaes i have no idea whats happening with the leaves it starter like a week ago can anyone help me out?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 2, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Here's one of my apple sundaes i have no idea whats happening with the leaves it starter like a week ago can anyone help me out?


Magnesium deficiency, looks like you’re using led. It’s a common problem using led, just put a teaspoon top dressed in, probably wouldn’t hurt to do a light foliar.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 2, 2020)

Epsom salt works well, it’s magnesium sulfate which at a nursery cost 3 times as much exactly the same.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 2, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Magnesium deficiency, looks like you’re using led. It’s a common problem using led, just put a teaspoon top dressed in, probably wouldn’t hurt to do a light foliar.


Can u do that in cocoperlite mix some of my stems have purple streaks but plant is healthy told was from training them A lot that’s same as cal mag plus right?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 2, 2020)

The purple will go away also, it is a secondary symptom of the magnesium deficiency. Yes, you can use it here or there. You can use it every where. lol it’s just minerals, the sulfur is helpful to enhance terp production.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 2, 2020)

Nice okay I got jacks chilling haven’t used any yet running my new mill till it’s gone then jacks but thanks for the tip


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 2, 2020)

I had the same similar issue with two of mine .. I have cal mag and mag separate sometimes I get the spotting then the purple .. 

To be honest I don’t kno if I had a run without spots it’s a pet peeve of mine also but with so many diff strains it happens .. I prefer the coco mix from farms farms over dirt it’s easier to correct for me in that coco mix ..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 2, 2020)

Sugar Rush 10, 6, the top of 10 starting to bud, the top of nine starting to bud, and nine. Think they’re pretty much done stretching, and now they’re more focused on budding. Gave them a quarter dose of bloom nutrients, nothing too strong and i’ll see how they react and adjust accordingly. Nine and 10 are putting off a real strong sugary grape smell, while 6 is putting off a real strong gassy cherry pie like funk. With them already smelling how strong they are this early, i absolutely can’t wait to get them jarred up. A lot of work to be done still, but i’m absolutely loving these ladies.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 3, 2020)

I always get the purple stems but this is my first time with the spots but im only 3 grows in so im a noob trying to figure everything out


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 3, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> I always get the purple stems but this is my first time with the spots but im only 3 grows in so im a noob trying to figure everything out


The purple stem indicator isn’t the best bc some seeds I popped as sprouts have purple stems .. I have two silver haze like this

And I noticed a lot of the kushes and og have woody purple stems and they seem healthy


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 3, 2020)

It can be an early indication, it can also be genetic but when the leaves consume like that the imbalance is causing an uptake issue. I been on the leds for about a year and while not always an issue it’s usually an issue to some degree. Sometimes it’s completely ridiculous how much they are affected. I’m learning to read my plants all over again, makes you feel like a noob again. lol it’s good though, and humbling!


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 3, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> I always get the purple stems but this is my first time with the spots but im only 3 grows in so im a noob trying to figure everything out


Get some epsom salt, 1.25 grams per gallon to your regular feeding and it will clear up those purple stems.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 3, 2020)

Sugar rush nine, 6, and 10 basically finished stretching and are starting to develop some blooms. This picture was taken right after i gave them a quarter dose of bloom nutrients, going to check on them now and see how they liked it and adjust accordingly. Also came home to a pretty nice surprise. The Pellezino freebies seems like it’s going to bring a lot of sweet candy, orange, and citrus terps. So, definitely really excited for that one.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 3, 2020)

DaliGhozt said:


> Get some epsom salt, 1.25 grams per gallon to your regular feeding and it will clear up those purple stems.


Thank you i will definitely stop at the store and get some any Epsom salt in specific or just normal epsom salt


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 3, 2020)

It ranges in texture but it’s really all the same.
*i try to get as much for as little as possible and sometimes Walgreens has a bogo if you have their rewards card.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 3, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It ranges in texture but it’s really all the same.
> *i try to get as much for as little as possible and sometimes Walgreens has a bogo if you have their rewards card.


Aside from the purple stems how did yall know it was mag deficiency from the pics?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 4, 2020)

The leaf consumption and the stems together but basically it looks a little like n deficiency or the start of cannibalism. The leaf he pictured was typical of how it starts, I knew he would say the stems were purpling next.

Edit* I have seen it on my plants every run since I switched to led, been growing for 30 years it’s going to take a bit to get used to how it affects my technique.


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 4, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Thank you i will definitely stop at the store and get some any Epsom salt in specific or just normal epsom salt


Essentially epsom salt is epsom salt, but yeah pharmacy’s usually carry it in stock, but it’s something you can find at the grow shop also, it’s probably just a lil more expensive there for the same thing lol. But yeah it’s a quick fix.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 4, 2020)

DaliGhozt said:


> Essentially epsom salt is epsom salt, but yeah pharmacy’s usually carry it in stock, but it’s something you can find at the grow shop also, it’s probably just a lil more expensive there for the same thing lol. But yeah it’s a quick fix.


8lbs for five bux at Walmart or target


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 4, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> The leaf consumption and the stems together but basically it looks a little like n deficiency or the start of cannibalism. The leaf he pictured was typical of how it starts, I knew he would say the stems were purpling next.
> 
> Edit* I have seen it on my plants every run since I switched to led, been growing for 30 years it’s going to take a bit to get used to how it affects my technique.


was wondering why my plants we’re going through the bottle of Calmag that i got like it was out of style. i was wondering if i was doing something wrong, but that was my first run with LEDs so that makes sense. i’ll try using epsom salt this next run since i want to use only organics


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 4, 2020)

They don’t always need the extra calcium which can cause issues of its own in excess.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 4, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> They don’t always need the extra calcium which can cause issues of its own in excess.


This needs to be addressed more. If calcium is too high then Magnesium won't be absorbed properly and is why you find lots of people saying they use tons of cal mag for Led.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 4, 2020)

Anybody else fall in love with the meat pie? What a great yielding chem d cross, well done Rado!


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Aug 4, 2020)

Devil Lettuce anyone?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 4, 2020)

#marmalade #oraclecut


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> They don’t always need the extra calcium which can cause issues of its own in excess.





nc208 said:


> This needs to be addressed more. If calcium is too high then Magnesium won't be absorbed properly and is why you find lots of people saying they use tons of cal mag for Led.


Well shit didn’t even know that as well, looks like i’ll get some Epsom salt when i get paid Friday. Just popped some new seeds under my led light lights, and will definitely give it a go instead of using Calmag. Only will use the Calmag every now and then and in very small doses, Much appreciated.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 5, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well shit didn’t even know that as well, looks like i’ll getsome Epsom salt when i get paid Friday. Just pop some new seeds under my led light lights, and will definitely give it a go instead of using Calmag. Only will use the Calmag every now and then and in very small doses, Much appreciated.


I don’t use epsom every watering. I run LED’s. I may start using 2 tablespoons per gallon in my waterings. I may also consider using it in veg as a foliar. Also contains sulfur.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 5, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I don’t use epsom every watering. I run LED’s. I may start using 2 tablespoons per gallon in my waterings. I may also consider using it in veg as a foliar. Also contains sulfur.


True that, honestly i’ll probably use it like you’re using it. i personally prefer water soluble’s/foliars, because you can see the reaction from your plant pretty fast(sometimes almost instantaneously). Also it’s an added bonus that if U use too much U can kind of flush it out, where as if U do a top dressing and U put too much your fate is essentially sealed which is why i always start off with a quarter or half of the recommended dose. Thank you man much appreciated.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 5, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, honestly i’ll probably use it like you’re using it. i personally prefer water soluble’s/foliars, because you can see the reaction from your plant pretty fast(sometimes almost instantaneously). Also it’s an added bonus that if U use too much U can kind of flush it out, where as if U do a top dressing and U put too much your fate is essentially sealed which is why i always start off with a quarter or half of the recommended dose. Thank you man much appreciated.


Ya I would still try to read your plants for application and your absolutely right, foliar is super responsive. Just like anything you can get carried away. I gave it to my Durban as a first maintenance in flower and burned her horribly. It’s not always needed.


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 5, 2020)

I found raising my temps up to about 82 helped with nutrient uptake under my leds, no need for calmag if your base nutrients have a good amount.


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 5, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I don’t use epsom every watering. I run LED’s. I may start using 2 tablespoons per gallon in my waterings. I may also consider using it in veg as a foliar. Also contains sulfur.


2 tbsp per gallon of epsom is A LOT of magnesium and sulphur. I usually use no more than 1 or 2 grams per gallon.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 5, 2020)

Sugar rush nine, 6, and then 10. It’s a damn shame i can’t cut clones off of 6, oh well. They did stretch a little bit more in the past couple of days, but i’m going to up there dose in bloom nutrients tomorrow and hopefully kick them in to gear.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 5, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Aside from the purple stems how did yall know it was mag deficiency from the pics?


Hey anything can be wrong with your plants. 

The wonderful thing about forums is that you will get advice and varying opinions from people time to time. I would have first asked you If I saw this earlier what did you last feed your plants and to see some other ones I'm going through this problem today



These plants above have thrips. The symptoms are often mistaken for Calmag deficiencies and what not's. Most nutrients (not all) have a well balanced in there grow and blooms. Thats's why I said how are the other plants that you have been growing

Solution for me 

Neems for the pupae and Swirkski for the adult leaves / branch for all the other plants. 

Good Luck...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 5, 2020)

Foliar feeding is noticeable because the nutrients are primarily being used and absorbed by the leaves. As a soil grower, you’ll have far better results top dressing.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 5, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> 2 tbsp per gallon of epsom is A LOT of magnesium and sulphur. I usually use no more than 1 or 2 grams per gallon.


1/4-1/2 tsp/gal typical feed rate if supplementing


----------



## tman42 (Aug 5, 2020)

For the last year, since I started running LED's, I have been adding 1.0-2.0 grams of Epsom salt per gallon and have not had any problems. I did notice some spots before I started using epsom salt but have now switched to all LED and use it every watering. The dude who built my light told me to use it and I forgot at first so since then it has all been good.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 5, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Hey anything can be wrong with your plants.
> 
> The wonderful thing about forums is that you will get advice and varying opinions from people time to time. I would have first asked you If I saw this earlier what did you last feed your plants and to see some other ones I'm going through this problem today
> 
> ...


I tried to guess what was wrong with it myself i assumed it was potassium or nitrogen cause of what i read so i just upped my feeding im using fox farm trio cause im still learning but that kinda just bruned the tips thats why i came here but im always nervous about asking forums


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 6, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> I found raising my temps up to about 82 helped with nutrient uptake under my leds, no need for calmag if your base nutrients have a good amount.


 yessir when you raise the temps then you get the proper uptake and therefore no need to supplement. Well in most cases.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 6, 2020)

That’s why it’s so important to learn to read your plans don’t assume that there is a regimen that can fix everything!


----------



## nc208 (Aug 8, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> I found raising my temps up to about 82 helped with nutrient uptake under my leds, no need for calmag if your base nutrients have a good amount.


I disagree with this. I find the narrower band spectrum of LEDs causes nutrient uptake to be a bit different vs transportation rates. Your definately right about higher temps compensating for this but I run my temps 82-85 and see lots of Mg deficiency, not having the complete spectrum that HID or CMH provides is the difference imo affecting the photosynthesis which alters the nutrient absorption. This is just my theory. The peaks for chlorophyll are around 450 and 630 if I remember correctly and this was why those Blurple lights were started because folks thought you only needed those two spectrums. We quickly saw how missing spectrums affected growth which is why everyone switched over to white light which has a more broader band but still not as good as HID or CMH.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> yessir when you raise the temps then you get the proper uptake and therefore no need to supplement. Well in most cases.


That is whats funking me up with the quantum boards. I keep the crib at 72ish and plants do great under t5 and hid but when I toss into flower under the boards they don't take to it well. 

Sucks because I'm not turning the AC down, lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 8, 2020)

Same and I’m using evaporative cooling which I struggle to dial in to anything specific. More like cold as I can get it. I’m usually about 85 in the grow space but this summer I’m struggling, getting in the 90s. Still shouldn’t be catastrophic yet there’s all this magnesium imbalance I’m not used to.


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I disagree with this. I find the narrower band spectrum of LEDs causes nutrient uptake to be a bit different vs transportation rates. Your definately right about higher temps compensating for this but I run my temps 82-85 and see lots of Mg deficiency, not having the complete spectrum that HID or CMH provides is the difference imo affecting the photosynthesis which alters the nutrient absorption. This is just my theory. The peaks for chlorophyll are around 450 and 630 if I remember correctly and this was why those Blurple lights were started because folks thought you only needed those two spectrums. We quickly saw how missing spectrums affected growth which is why everyone switched over to white light which has a more broader band but still not as good as HID or CMH.


My base nutrients have a lot of calcium and magnesium so maybe that's why I don't have to add any extra stuff. I did have problems with organic soil under leds which is why I switched to synthetics and promix. I agree that the spectrum is deficient in something, some strains and plants seem to do better than others. I had some cuttings vegging outdoors under the sun this spring and as soon as I put them under the leds in my tent they started drooping and yellowing like crazy, had to give them a couple weeks to get used to the led light and up the nutrients. Running lower wattage helps too. Anything over 600 watts in my 4x4 tent and the plants start looking stressed. I keep the lights up at the top of the tent permanently and let the plants grow into them, I like to keep the lights at least 18 inches away in full flower.


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks for all the great tips on lights and nutrients!
I grew some Candy Margies and they were alright. Not a lot of flavor but they were frosty and beautiful! So didn’t keep any.
Anyone grow the Doho crosses? I just popped some Grape Pie Doho freebies. I’ll let you know when that time comes.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 8, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Thanks for all the great tips on lights and nutrients!
> I grew some Candy Margies and they were alright. Not a lot of flavor but they were frosty and beautiful! So didn’t keep any.
> Anyone grow the Doho crosses? I just popped some Grape Pie Doho freebies. I’ll let you know when that time comes.


You never know what your gonna find. Hopefully those Doho turn to be fire. Out of my fresh biscotti 1 of the 3 phenos was a dank OG gas, didn't keep that pheno but wasn't expecting that when looking at the parents.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 9, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Meatbreath x the Mac is MacRib


Apparently its mac 1 x grape pie


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 9, 2020)

Topanga lemon #7 tip of the last big nug I’m puffing down offa that chonger plant. I seeded a few branches with the some real deal mr nice super silver haze pollen provided by a friend, and I’m definitely excited to see what those do in the future. Next up is probably the mushers and a pack of csi either tk x gg4 or tk x lemon tree. I’ve got 5 csi sour d x Cali o fems going into flower in the next week or so. I’ve been on an orange kush kick after seeing these topanga lems put out and I’m definitely interested in hunting anything og/sour/citrus to make some beans with. These topanga lemons are fire, especially 6 and this guy, #7. Not much citrus, more of a rich earthy kush flavor. Before curing it definitely came with some asphalt terps, which were alright, but after jarring the smoke is way more nuanced.

edit- I slow dry and dry trim which, imo, is better than anything wet trimmed off the bat. My experience is wet trimming is the worst thing you can do to your flower. 70 or below and humidity around 50 for 1 1/2-2 weeks drying, dry trim. Any curing after that is just added excellence.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 10, 2020)

Cafe Machiatto
Just under 2 months old. Taking clones today and flip to flower in a week. So far great structure and I got lucky with 7 females out of 11 seeds. I threw the boys out at my buddies place who is flowering them out to find the best.


----------



## tman42 (Aug 10, 2020)

Slap N Tickle day 38 of 12/12


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 10, 2020)

Day 9 of 12/12
Dosixdoho seam very happy and growing very vigorously can’t wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Staple gun is neat idea. I jam some holes in the pot with scissors and loop it through.



I've always heated up a screwdriver and pop 5 or 6 holes in the top of the pots..then I use the twisty ties.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 11, 2020)

Well the beans got here, but I went out of my way to send my payment ASAP and I didn’t get any extras, despite what the site says, and I think that’s pretty shitty.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 11, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well the beans got here, but I went out of my way to send my payment ASAP and I didn’t get any extras, despite what the site says, and I think that’s pretty shitty.


Thats weird. I'd shoot them an email to ask whats up.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 11, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well the beans got here, but I went out of my way to send my payment ASAP and I didn’t get any extras, despite what the site says, and I think that’s pretty shitty.


damn i hope that was just a mistake

I literally waited til i was at the post office yesterday to place my order and shipped the money priority mail seconds later just to get the extra freebies


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Thats weird. I'd shoot them an email to ask whats up.


It was my fault, for opening the package in the car. After reading your replies and them responding to my email I figured I must have fucked up, and sure enough they were on the floor of my car. Cool. Now I know all that extra effort wasn’t in vain and I didn’t mean to alarm anyone else. Just stuck 3 jibba jabba in rockwool, and I think I’ll go ahead and pop all these tropicanna F1 x zelatti.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 11, 2020)

.


TerrapinBlazin said:


> It was my fault, for opening the package in the car. After reading your replies and them responding to my email I figured I must have fucked up, and sure enough they were on the floor of my car. Cool. Now I know all that extra effort wasn’t in vain and I didn’t mean to alarm anyone else. Just stuck 3 jibba jabba in rockwool, and I think I’ll go ahead and pop all these tropicanna F1 x zelatti.


How many freebies did you end up getting? Did you also get grumpz?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 11, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> .
> 
> How many freebies did you end up getting? Did you also get grumpz?


7 beans! Tropicanna F1 x zelatti. Already got them in rockwool. I’m really impressed. I’ll be ordering one more pack from them shortly, and waiting until I get home to open the envelope. The freebies were in a little plastic bag that fell right out without me noticing. That daily cheat has been calling to me for a while, and my birthday is this Sunday.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 11, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> damn i hope that was just a mistake
> 
> I literally waited til i was at the post office yesterday to place my order and shipped the money priority mail seconds later just to get the extra freebies


i did the same express priority with tracking cost me extra 15 to send but then again I only bought one packI did receive a 5 pack freebie and maybe another 3-5 pack I don’t Remember


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 12, 2020)

On another note I have a special occasion that’s looking real crazy ..cupping of the leaves like gelato does but with frost rails extending to the tips smells like feet 

and a single scoop that has some green leather leaves smells sweet and funky .. I’m trying to find pics of real gelato 33 grows bc I’m not sure why this special o is so frost and making rails .. I’m gonna re veg and clone the shit out of this one when I’m done .. should be done in 5-6 weeks tops


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> On another note I have a special occasion that’s looking real crazy ..cupping of the leaves like gelato does but with frost rails extending to the tips smells like feet
> 
> and a single scoop that has some green leather leaves smells sweet and funky .. I’m trying to find pics of real gelato 33 grows bc I’m not sure why this special o is so frost and making rails .. I’m gonna re veg and clone the shit out of this one when I’m done .. should be done in 5-6 weeks tops


33

Not too frosty, big hairy buds


----------



## nc208 (Aug 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 33
> View attachment 4651412View attachment 4651413
> Not too frosty, big hairy buds


What do you think of the terps? I always found the 33 had a soapy taste to it.


----------



## bunnybunny (Aug 12, 2020)

I ordered some Melon Styx and received 7 escd/forum x zelatti. Is there any info on these? I don't know much about Cannarado freebies, but I am excited to run my first batch of Cannarado seeds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> What do you think of the terps? I always found the 33 had a soapy taste to it.


It taste very similar to a tangerine power i had. Kind of orange but a little different. 33 taste different than it smells to me anyway. I don't really get a soapy taste but it was seeded bud and not cured so terps still developing.

Overall I'm not a fan of the 33, the 47 I like though. More unique flavor imo.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 33
> 
> Not too frosty, big hairy buds


Yea I get 33 and have batches of 33 now it makes those big bubbly buds .. my camera is messed up but I’ll try to get a pic tomorrow.. this plant looks like real different

the wedding cake x bday cake tho is almost identical .. real uniform both plants look like twins one is just darker green with little bigger buds ..


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 12, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> I ordered some Melon Styx and received 7 escd/forum x zelatti. Is there any info on these? I don't know much about Cannarado freebies, but I am excited to run my first batch of Cannarado seeds.


Zelatti is gelatti x zkittlez. The freebies I got were tropicanna F1 x zelatti. Still can’t figure out what tropicanna F1 is but some of my searches suggest GSC x tangie. Zelatti sounds off the chain. I got 7 free beans and if I get one nice zelatti leaner I’ll be stoked.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 12, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Zelatti is gelatti x zkittlez. The freebies I got were tropicanna F1 x zelatti. Still can’t figure out what tropicanna F1 is but some of my searches suggest GSC x tangie. Zelatti sounds off the chain. I got 7 free beans and if I get one nice zelatti leaner I’ll be stoked.


Gsc x Tangie is correct


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 12, 2020)

Seems like that would play very nicely with the zelatti.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 12, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Seems like that would play very nicely with the zelatti.


Yeah def. I got the death star/tangie x zellati and I’m pretty stoked about em. I’m running thru more orange/sour/kush stuff to see what I find. Sour diesel x Cali o up next then popping a tk x lemon tree alongside either mushers or composure. I definitely want to reverse and mash up some fire orange/sour kush strains after growing the topanga lemon. Love the flavor profile.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 12, 2020)

after your money gets delivered do you receive any type of email from Rado stating that they received the money or do they just wait til they ship your order to email you saying it shipped


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 12, 2020)

It’s day 11 just noticed some random orange tips on my pistols way to early to be orange right any cause for concern all is on track she’s healthy eating thriving growing a lot and starting to pop up with hairs everywhere am I overthinking


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 12, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> It’s day 11 just noticed some random orange tips on my pistols way to early to be orange right any cause for concern all is on track she’s healthy eating thriving growing a lot and starting to pop up with hairs everywhere am I overthinking View attachment 4651783View attachment 4651784View attachment 4651785View attachment 4651786View attachment 4651787View attachment 4651788View attachment 4651789


Those are all preflowers that form in the crotch of the stems. It’s totally fine if they shrivel up doesn’t mean anything.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 12, 2020)

Other than that they seam healthy everything else is white


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 12, 2020)

thanks man I’m still very much so new to this mf was telling me was pollinated and throw it out but it’s in a sealed room and my other room all females for fact these were rado freebies and that’s what had me worried @JewelRunner


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 12, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> after your money gets delivered do you receive any type of email from Rado stating that they received the money or do they just wait til they ship your order to email you saying it shipped


Yep. You get an email when they get your money, and another email when it ships with a tracking number.

I wanted to buy a pack of regular seeds for my birthday and I was looking at the daily cheat, but I think I found some even better daily driver crosses in the daily biscotti. There are two different versions. I think I’d get the one made from the purple pheno daily driver. I mean why not.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 12, 2020)

First fresh 5 x 5 running dtw at day 21. Half topanga lemon half csi humboldt mix. Athena pro, cal mag, ful-power, silica, and microbe life aminos and bennies. It’s a shorty gorilla with the xtension so it’s only like 5’7” and the lights are lashed to the ceiling. Pain in the ass to check on everything... temps steady at around 76 with lights on. I run my lil cob only cabs in the 80s but these boards have uv and all that bs and seem to be making everything happy. Also running over 1200w of led in the 5x5, idk if the sheer volume of light is keeping leaf surface temps up or not? I plan on adding jacks uv around week 5, i mixed some with the Athena pro to make sure it stays in suspension since it’s different brands but I think I can make it work.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 14, 2020)

Rado posted on IG gellati bx2 crosses dropping this weekend. newsletter going out today


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 14, 2020)

Colada. Long awaited. You have no idea how much effort went into getting her. Wonderful smoke. Bad pics.


----------



## tman42 (Aug 14, 2020)

Slap N Tickle day 42 of 12/12


----------



## nc208 (Aug 14, 2020)

Fuck the Mail system these days. Holy crap over two months it took to complete this order.

Customer service is great. I had a messup where one of my packs I paid for ended up getting resold. The guys owned it, and made up for their mistake. Instead of just letting me choose a pack from whats left on the site they hooked me up with something from the upcoming Gellati drop as a huge way to make up for it. Got the Macrib x Gellati. Also that Lemon Dough x sour apple should be fun to see whats in there. Lots of good freebies, I wanted the GAK one but am happier with the Orange Cookies cross to be honest.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Rado posted on IG gellati bx2 crosses dropping this weekend. newsletter going out today


Your the real mvp for that info thanks


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Fuck the Mail system these days. Holy crap over two months it took to complete this order.
> 
> Customer service is great. I had a messup where one of my packs I paid for ended up getting resold. The guys owned it, and made up for their mistake. Instead of just letting me choose a pack from whats left on the site they hooked me up with something from the upcoming Gellati drop as a huge way to make up for it. Got the Macrib x Gellati. Also that Lemon Dough x sour apple should be fun to see whats in there. Lots of good freebies, I wanted the GAK one but am happier with the Orange Cookies cross to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 4653447


The Grushers and macrib I tried to get was gone so quick


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Fuck the Mail system these days. Holy crap over two months it took to complete this order.
> 
> Customer service is great. I had a messup where one of my packs I paid for ended up getting resold. The guys owned it, and made up for their mistake. Instead of just letting me choose a pack from whats left on the site they hooked me up with something from the upcoming Gellati drop as a huge way to make up for it. Got the Macrib x Gellati. Also that Lemon Dough x sour apple should be fun to see whats in there. Lots of good freebies, I wanted the GAK one but am happier with the Orange Cookies cross to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 4653447


What pack got sold out the fry bread?


----------



## nc208 (Aug 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> What pack got sold out the fry bread?


Yep.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Yep.


Shiiit. All those freebies are sick at least


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 14, 2020)

List dropped


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> List droppedView attachment 4653938


I’ll probably pass on this drop. I have a pack of gellati bx and the Death Star/Tangie x zellati already


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 14, 2020)

So if I'm guessing right...the fems are $80 and the regs are $100?


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 14, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> So if I'm guessing right...the fems are $80 and the regs are $100?


Most likely


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Most likely


Lushers sounds good. 1st Rado drop for me. Hope I can checkout with it lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 14, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Lushers sounds good. 1st Rado drop for me. Hope I can checkout with it lol


Those and the zellati would be my picks if I was going for it. I keep buying beans and I already have a ton of reg packs I gotta start burning thru.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Those and the zellati would be my picks if I was going for it. I keep buying beans and I already have a ton of reg packs I gotta start burning thru.


That was my 2nd pick. I have a ton of packs too but no Rado. And nothing with gushers either.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Aug 15, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Fuck the Mail system these days. Holy crap over two months it took to complete this order.
> 
> Customer service is great. I had a messup where one of my packs I paid for ended up getting resold. The guys owned it, and made up for their mistake. Instead of just letting me choose a pack from whats left on the site they hooked me up with something from the upcoming Gellati drop as a huge way to make up for it. Got the Macrib x Gellati. Also that Lemon Dough x sour apple should be fun to see whats in there. Lots of good freebies, I wanted the GAK one but am happier with the Orange Cookies cross to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 4653447


I had the same issue. I'm curious did you order 2 packs and they only shipped one? I'm hypothesizing that they put orders back up from people who didn't send tracking, money was late, they re-listed, money showed up/disgruntled customer complain. They look at orders to see if there's doubles, pull one pack for the original customer, this way they think well at least they each get one pack. I was pretty pissed when i got my email from them. They offered me the same deal to correct their mistake. I haven't got my package yet but unless there's copious amounts of freebies or two make up packs I probably won't order again. Especially since my genetic accumulation has been completed.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 15, 2020)

American politics are causing problems in this industry in a completely new way!


----------



## nc208 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I had the same issue. I'm curious did you order 2 packs and they only shipped one? I'm hypothesizing that they put orders back up from people who didn't send tracking, money was late, they re-listed, money showed up/disgruntled customer complain. They look at orders to see if there's doubles, pull one pack for the original customer, this way they think well at least they each get one pack. I was pretty pissed when i got my email from them. They offered me the same deal to correct their mistake. I haven't got my package yet but unless there's copious amounts of freebies or two make up packs I probably won't order again. Especially since my genetic accumulation has been completed.


Nope, I only ordered 3 packs and 1 of each. I had given them tracking but it got miscounted or something. They definitely gave extra freebies I had a bunch of seeds in all the freebie bags. The grumpz had 15+ seeds by itself, i got close to 30 seeds of that now so can do a pretty sweet hunt.

I personally am satisfied with how they handled it, I had a few gushers crosses from the first drop so this gave me some brand new fire. I'm also done ordering seeds for a while. I have literally over 100+ different crosses in my seed fridge and need to start ripping through her. I've told myself I won't buy anymore seeds until 50% of this collection has been ran, we'll see how long that holds up.


----------



## DaliGhozt (Aug 15, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> That was my 2nd pick. I have a ton of packs too but no Rado. And nothing with gushers either.


Watercolor frosting is on his site right now, I’ve seen a few good runs on IG, that cross has gushers.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 15, 2020)

Does that GLO seedbanks send out emails anymore for cheap packs??


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 15, 2020)

What should I grab from this drop? Haven’t ran any rado gear.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 15, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Does that GLO seedbanks send out emails anymore for cheap packs??


Yes I got one yesterday 

just email them ask for the sales email


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 15, 2020)

Rado drop was fast .. I passed on the guava gelato x gelati but it sold first .. got the gelati bx tho


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 15, 2020)

Tried to get others it went quick was high took big dab of gmo before I realized drop had started oh well


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 15, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> What should I grab from this drop? Haven’t ran any rado gear.


Lemonlatti still up, there’s a few gushers packs left that look nice if u would rather run fems. That Jibba jabba still up and I haven’t seen anyone who scooped a pack of the lemon loran, which sounds pretty bomb to me.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 15, 2020)

Grabbed lushers


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 15, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Grabbed lushers


Nice


----------



## Oblazer (Aug 15, 2020)

Where you guys picking up these beans ? IG or a website? Thanks in advance


----------



## Texgrowerz (Aug 15, 2020)

Oblazer said:


> Where you guys picking up these beans ? IG or a website? Thanks in advance


Radogear


----------



## Oblazer (Aug 15, 2020)

thanks


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 15, 2020)

Forgot about the drop. Repotting plants in 110 degree heat warped my brain. Got back home a few mins ago and only 2 strains left. Nothing of interest. Not a huge lemon guy. I see A LOT of that lately.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 15, 2020)

Day 13 she’s still stretching but starting to show she seams nice and happy


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 15, 2020)

Cannarado Nilla Wafer is I think the largest plant I’ve ever grown. It’s only big long dick colas. I tried a mainline on it and said eff it and let it get all jungle and it turned into a beast. 

I own peanut sundae and Uber. Should I run one of those next???

Edit nilla wafer


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 17, 2020)

Well I picked a bad weekend to go out to some really remote wilderness with zero cell service. Missed that drop as a result. At least I got some zelatti in the freebies. Not sure what I’m going to get now but I’ve got cash and I’m going to the post office soon. I’m thinking the purple daily biscotti is the winner. Anyway the tropicanna zelattis popped super fast. One’s not quite out of the rockwool but it’s starting to push the cover up. The jibba jabba will probably get potted tomorrow once they stretch a little more. This is getting exciting.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 17, 2020)

Anyway I just got back from the post office to send in my order for the purple daily biscotti, and now I feel the need to leave an actual review for radogear.com, since this forum is about reviews. Everyone knows Cannarado’s gear is top notch, but this is about the store.

So yeah I dropped off my order, sent it certified this time, and also checked my PO box. When I got my last order in I was tired and in a hurry, opened the package in the car, and the freebies fell out. I emailed them asking if it was a mistake. They responded right away saying they would hook me up. I went and looked in my car realizing I had made the mistake, and found the freebies on the floor mat and immediately sent them another email saying I had found them and to not send me any.

It was probably 10 minutes between when I sent the two emails. A few minutes later I got another email saying not to worry about it and to enjoy the extras. Today there was a package from Cannarado in my mailbox, and this is what was inside. Yeah that’s right. 10 more tropicanna zelatti beans, 7 ECSD/Forum x zelatti beans, and 7 grumpz F2.

They didn’t have to send those. The dude was so cool over email and I’ve never been hooked up like that by any seed company. I don’t even care that they cost a lot more than GPS. This is proper, and they’ve just earned a devoted repeat customer, and now I have quite the zelatti pheno hunt ahead of me. It’s going to take months over several batches because of space and plant count limitations.

I’m really interested in that grumpz F2. I’ve never grown out an F2 and I don’t know how all the traits will play together. Something with the terps of runtz, the vigor of grape pie, and the resin production of MAC would be awesome. I’m sure their grape pie male really jazzes up that MAC. I think I’m going to go ahead and pop them. That strain just seems way too fire to let it sit in my drawer for months.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 17, 2020)

My grape pie bxs finished i kept 1 to re run but found seeds in several phenos so idunno if i still had pollen from the garlic and grapes in my tent or what but i couldnt find any nanners or anything? So im thinkin its from the g and gs. Anywayz they are drying and smells on point but the buds not what i was hoping for. Next up 4 me is my keeper run and popping the white grape gushers. I said fuck that gellatti drop im swimming in seeds from rado ill wait for the next grape pie drop if he does it next, hopefully he does.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 17, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> My grape pie bxs finished i kept 1 to re run but found seeds in several phenos so idunno if i still had pollen from the garlic and grapes in my tent or what but i couldnt find any nanners or anything? So im thinkin its from the g and gs. Anywayz they are drying and smells on point but the buds not what i was hoping for. Next up 4 me is my keeper run and popping the white grape gushers. I said fuck that gellatti drop im swimming in seeds from rado ill wait for the next grape pie drop if he does it next, hopefully he does.


it strong with the grape terps? It’s only got like 1/8th urkle in it, but the blue cheesequake I made has like an 1/8th urkle too and the purple and grape is still strong in it.

I wonder what the grape gasoline collab gonna cost


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I wonder what the grape gasoline collab gonna cost
> 
> it strong with the grape terps? It’s only got like 1/8th urkle in it, but the blue cheesequake I made has like an 1/8th urkle too and the purple and grape is still strong in it.


I bet 200$ 100 for rado 100 for compound but maybe we’ll get lucky got a fuck ton of seeds now but never can have to many world going to shit mise we’ll grow the fire


----------



## nc208 (Aug 17, 2020)

7 ladies went for a swim...
Lemon Dough is Lemon G/OGKB x OKGB Bx
Not sure who the sour apple is from, anyone know?


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 17, 2020)

Anyone know any Rado gear that isn’t cookie structure, my lights don’t penetrate the best over about 6 inches so cookie type structure plants that are stacked with a lot of buds under the tops that have leaves blocking the light leave me with a lot of larf. Maybe I could/should defoliate more but I’m saying there are some plants such as the nilla wafer I posted yesterday that just made nice fat colas with little leaves, will be a nice trim. That’s what I want and I think that’s a findable trait in some strains just don’t know how to find fat colas and not tight stacked lot of bunched up buds know what I mean? Should I look for maybe more sativa less indica??

That nilla wafer is awesome man. So proud of that plant. It was leggy as crap from the start, didn’t know what to make of it. Had three foot branches. But I lolipopped the first 3rd of the plant off, and wound up with some killer colas up top. I wish every plant I grew shaped up like that nilla wafer and honestly I didn’t do anything to crazy to it.....


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 18, 2020)

My tent is smelling like a bakery again and feet .. fire 

I’m gonna get a bullshit can tomorrow so I can take some pics .. nothing super special but I look like I have two keepers and the tk91 depends on which smokes better maybe 3 or 4 .. 

The bday cake x wedding cake surprised me .. I was wrong earlier it wasn’t gelato x bday .. makes sense why it has that look .. It has a white powder look to it no orange hairs just white .. the other pheno is super finicky but still frosty ..

I have one tk91 that leans heavy to the triangle and one that grows just like chem 91 .. couldn’t ask for a better situation than that ..


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 18, 2020)

This cam is broken it doesn’t focus but here’s a quick shot
Wedding x bday


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 18, 2020)

4 dubble sundae Scrogged in a 2x4. 21 days or so. Fullest I’ve ever got it. These fuckers grow so fast with the salts.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 18, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone know any Rado gear that isn’t cookie structure, my lights don’t penetrate the best over about 6 inches so cookie type structure plants that are stacked with a lot of buds under the tops that have leaves blocking the light leave me with a lot of larf. Maybe I could/should defoliate more but I’m saying there are some plants such as the nilla wafer I posted yesterday that just made nice fat colas with little leaves, will be a nice trim. That’s what I want and I think that’s a findable trait in some strains just don’t know how to find fat colas and not tight stacked lot of bunched up buds know what I mean? Should I look for maybe more sativa less indica??
> 
> That nilla wafer is awesome man. So proud of that plant. It was leggy as crap from the start, didn’t know what to make of it. Had three foot branches. But I lolipopped the first 3rd of the plant off, and wound up with some killer colas up top. I wish every plant I grew shaped up like that nilla wafer and honestly I didn’t do anything to crazy to it.....


I haven’t gotten that far with my Rado grows but I strongly second your defoliation idea, and IME you’re right about more sativa dominant plants being easier to keep the larf down. I used to get a lot of larf until I became absolutely ruthless with my defoliation routine. With a compact indica it’s a never ending battle of whack-a-leaf. I strip all the fan leaves off the main stalks and any leaves directly over a budsite before I flip, and then snip off most new fan leaves that grow for the first 3 weeks, getting as many buds into direct light as possible. The plants handle it fine and it really helps fatten up the lower buds. The past couple plants I harvested had some lighter buds that went into the edible collection, but nothing that I would call larf. To me it’s only larf if you can see light through the bud.

Speaking of things that might have less cookie genetics in them, 3/3 jibba jabba sprouted today. The only cookies in that one is in the gelato 41 side of the gushers. I got this one because I wanted a high THC indica dominant with fruity terps that likes to be scrogged, and she checked all the boxes. One of the tropicanna cookies x zelatti freebies aborted but 6/7 sprouted super healthy, and I have 10 more beans of that one. I’m a little anxious about those getting huge and will hunt them in increments. Hunting for a purple daily driver pheno is now very high priority for me too.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 18, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Chief Hosa 3
> Tk x sour dubb
> 
> Drying for 10 days
> ...


I would assume the jibba jabba would look like this, which is to say fckn sick. Maybe add a little purple from the gelato, but if you can find a nice sour pheno with a lil stretch from the tk that’ll be money. I love the flavor of the dubble sundae but that sour dubble could(and looks like it does with the chief hosa) use some additional stretch.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 18, 2020)

@JewelRunner looking great man for day 21 I’m on day 15 now can’t wait to see how they turn out what nutes u running look super healthy and vigorous


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 18, 2020)

Should I make a thread for all my genetics ? Most of my grows are rado 60% at least of his gear but I have random other things I wanna post to compare 

my gelato bag seed ( from that purple gelato 41 I posted ) is topped and ready for flower .. the melonucci will be ready also in like 2 weeks

I have a watermelon plant from karma that is so weird the pistils that’s show sex is missing a pistol so it’s just one .. the structure is dope tho and the smell

I think im gonna order the triangle kush X chem 91 I forgot the name from csi .. it’s the same as tk91 essentially but I wanna see if the different fem methods make the plants grow different .. and it would just be cool to compare overall I’m sure we always seen a few people offer the same thing


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 18, 2020)

Can’t wait to get out this spot so I can have chiller and set up drip system your roots are super healthy looks like got all them good bennies working @JewelRunner


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 18, 2020)

Day 15 dosixdoho a lil frost here and thier but all in all seam happy and ready to get to work


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 18, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Can’t wait to get out this spot so I can have chiller and set up drip system your roots are super healthy looks like got all them good bennies working @JewelRunner


Microbelife vitamins and aminos with bennies, definitely recommend. You can see the stuff growing on the roots and it’s only salts fulvic and silica for feed. Coming from organic soil to coco I’m a little surprised to see it working at all, but I dig it!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 18, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I would assume the jibba jabba would look like this, which is to say fckn sick. Maybe add a little purple from the gelato, but if you can find a nice sour pheno with a lil stretch from the tk that’ll be money. I love the flavor of the dubble sundae but that sour dubble could(and looks like it does with the chief hosa) use some additional stretch.


Hell yeah. Those pics are indeed sick. Of all the gushers crosses that one seemed the best for me, and I’m a big fan of both gelato and TK so I had to get a gushers cross. I’ll probably pop the other 3 once I get rid of all the males from the regular seeds. The last TK cross I grew looks awesome and smokes great but doesn’t have the terps I want.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 18, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Microbelife vitamins and aminos with bennies, definitely recommend. You can see the stuff growing on the roots and it’s only salts fulvic and silica for feed. Coming from organic soil to coco I’m a little surprised to see it working at all, but I dig it!


Same here I run new mill tho silica as well and some recharge and tribus bloom sample I got my feeder roots look like branches shuts dope never scene that before


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 18, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> @JewelRunner looking great man for day 21 I’m on day 15 now can’t wait to see how they turn out what nutes u running look super healthy and vigorous


Athena pro


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 19, 2020)

I love my de but the intensity gives my plants a tan everything directly under the light unless it likes light is light green the other half in the shade of the same plant is green dark green .. there all healthy but one got a bleach spot 

The 40 watt i ran I turned off In the small tent it’s too intense and makes the seeds die or grow weird .. it’s a small tent so I guess the intensity is too much

I wanna switch to leds but I feel like it’s gonna be the same thing .. actually worse the de is intense but they grow the led stunts them when. It’s too intense I read a lot of journals and majority had sprout issues or nute issues that’s the light and most don’t kno bc there new growers or never had a hps

cmh is cool but can’t be air cooled so it’s a bust at this point I’m seriously considering going back to a single end bulb .. I’ve had smaller tents with a 600 and plants would grows around the tube no issues .. I kno there’s a 630 cmh de but that bulb is shit to me .. shouldn’t be cooled and it’s just two 315s side by side and it cost like 130-150 .. I had the gavita 600/750 and it blew after 3 months or so .. bout a cheaper sunplex? Bulb and shits been rocking ever since .. I need someone to make a 450-600 de bulb ASAP

sorry for the rant


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 19, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I love my de but the intensity gives my plants a tan everything directly under the light unless it likes light is light green the other half in the shade of the same plant is green dark green .. there all healthy but one got a bleach spot
> 
> The 40 watt i ran I turned off In the small tent it’s too intense and makes the seeds die or grow weird .. it’s a small tent so I guess the intensity is too much
> 
> ...


If you run passive you could pipe the intake to a “hood” and just use the extra airflow at the heat source to cool it.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I love my de but the intensity gives my plants a tan everything directly under the light unless it likes light is light green the other half in the shade of the same plant is green dark green .. there all healthy but one got a bleach spot
> 
> The 40 watt i ran I turned off In the small tent it’s too intense and makes the seeds die or grow weird .. it’s a small tent so I guess the intensity is too much
> 
> ...


I’m growing massive bushes in veg under 480 watts of 4000k quantum boards. I’ll say it every time, the plants absolutely need a rest period if you’re vegging under led. Never had a problem in flower and I was having all sorts of problems in veg running 24/7, switched to 18/6 after seeing the 12/12 plants doing just fine and everything was gravy from there on.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 19, 2020)

Alter bread outside, bud sites popped out this week with frost. I like this plant


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I’m growing massive bushes in veg under 480 watts of 4000k quantum boards. I’ll say it every time, the plants absolutely need a rest period if you’re vegging under led. Never had a problem in flower and I was having all sorts of problems in veg running 24/7, switched to 18/6 after seeing the 12/12 plants doing just fine and everything was gravy from there on.


your plants always look healthy so I’m sure you kno what your talking about

but sometimes situations limit that .. I run 24/7 bc it keeps the plants shorter and they stack closer ..i can buy two extra weeks of veg and not have to worry about having a tree when it’s time to flower

I tried the 18/6 with the small led it’s a sstx heatsink with the 225 mini board good for up to 360 ?Watts even at 40 and 18/6 I was getting stress ..if I had more height led with a little hps would be perfect


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 19, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Alter bread outside, bud sites popped out this week with frost. I like this plant


Altar bread strain reminds me of my favorite rock band Alter Bridge lol


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I’m growing massive bushes in veg under 480 watts of 4000k quantum boards. I’ll say it every time, the plants absolutely need a rest period if you’re vegging under led. Never had a problem in flower and I was having all sorts of problems in veg running 24/7, switched to 18/6 after seeing the 12/12 plants doing just fine and everything was gravy from there on.


It’s because the high photon output of LED lights very quickly fills the daily light integral or DLI of a plant then like you said it stresses them out without rest. Interesting topic. Apparently this is why you can do 11-13 and save money on light/heat if your already peaking DLI.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Alter bread outside, bud sites popped out this week with frost. I like this plant


Looking forward to seeing this flower out. definition of old school/new school cross. packs are 2 for 50 on GLO along with jew gold X birthday cake. Kinda tempting...


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Looking forward to seeing this flower out. definition of old school/new school cross. packs are 2 for 50 on GLO along with jew gold X birthday cake. Kinda tempting...


 Damn I’m gonna get one of the alter bridge and one of that Jew gold x birthday cake. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 20, 2020)

so i got my Rado order today 

I purposely waited til i was at the post office to order and sent my money priority mail right after just to get the "extra freebies".My money was delivered in less than 48 hours from the east coast to Washington and i didnt get any extra freebies

i got 5 Grumpz f2 seeds as freebies from ordering 2 packs Gushers crosses(and 3 of those Grumpz seeds are white undeveloped seeds)

Ive seen some people order 1 pack and get 3 different freebies so im not understanding why I only got 1

pisses my of cause im 100% against mailing money and really only put this order in cause i was seeing Zelatti crosses and Sour Apple fem crosses that I wanted

I probably wouldnt be mad if I only got 1 freebie and it was one of the crosses I wanted but of course i ended up with the same freebie i got a few months back when i ordered the Runtx bx1


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 20, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> so i got my Rado order today
> 
> I purposely waited til i was at the post office to order and sent my money priority mail right after just to get the "extra freebies".My money was delivered in less than 48 hours from the east coast to Washington and i didnt get any extra freebies
> 
> ...


Bummer man. I would email them.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 20, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> so i got my Rado order today
> 
> I purposely waited til i was at the post office to order and sent my money priority mail right after just to get the "extra freebies".My money was delivered in less than 48 hours from the east coast to Washington and i didnt get any extra freebies
> 
> ...


They have treated me great so that’s wierd like he said I would email also the more you support u tend to get more extras as u would with any biz someone that’s gonna just get one pack never get anything again I wouldn’t give any extra freebies key word freebies they don’t have to do that at all tbh.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s because the high photon output of LED lights very quickly fills the daily light integral or DLI of a plant then like you said it stresses them out without rest. Interesting topic. Apparently this is why you can do 11-13 and save money on light/heat if your already peaking DLI.


I ran 24/7 with my chilled x6 led didn’t have any issue next time will prob do 18/6 tho see the difference


----------



## nc208 (Aug 20, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> They have treated me great so that’s wierd like he said I would email also the more you support u tend to get more extras as u would with any biz someone that’s gonna just get one pack never get anything again I wouldn’t give any extra freebies key word freebies they don’t have to do that at all tbh.


But when your advertising every pack comes with the grumpz f2s and then add in send in your money for extra freebies asap then I would be pissed to. If your going to advertise it then you should live up to it. The guys are good and and do live up to their word.
@Zipz55 
@TerrapinBlazin had the exact same issue, or so he thought. He emailed asking about it and then found the freebies had fallen on floor. He told the guys this and they still sent him extra freebies. They sent the extra freebies on their dime so Rado takes customer service seriously and I expect he will make it right to you.
Especially seeing how much seeds you buy, I would definitely make it up to you.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 20, 2020)

nc208 said:


> But when your advertising every pack comes with the grumpz f2s and then add in send in your money for extra freebies asap then I would be pissed to. If your going to advertise it then you should live up to it. The guys are good and and do live up to their word.
> @Zipz55
> @TerrapinBlazin had the exact same issue, or so he thought. He emailed asking about it and then found the freebies had fallen on floor. He told the guys this and they still sent him extra freebies. They sent the extra freebies on their dime so Rado takes customer service seriously and I expect he will make it right to you.
> Especially seeing how much seeds you buy, I would definitely make it up to you.


Big facts great customer service


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 20, 2020)

I was almost on board with the “expecting “freebies” “ thought until dude under him said it was an advertised deal. I try to see the good in things but if they say you get x when you send in cash or whatever and if you didn’t get x then that sucks. If you did get x, and it just wasn’t the strain you hoped for... sorry. But if you didn’t get the quantity of x advertised freebies then yeah holla at them and I bet money they will make it right.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 20, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> so i got my Rado order today
> 
> I purposely waited til i was at the post office to order and sent my money priority mail right after just to get the "extra freebies".My money was delivered in less than 48 hours from the east coast to Washington and i didnt get any extra freebies
> 
> ...


I've orderes 3 times from them and both times they sent wack freebies but the the 3rd time i emailed them and asked for different freebies and then they sent some heat the 3rd time. Like everyone has been saying they are really cool people just email them and dont be a dick about it


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 20, 2020)

Uber or Peanut Sundae up next. Or both 

Isn’t “dosidos” (I think that’s the peanut sundae parent) a kind of high end good strain? Maybe it’s not 2020 runtz new or whatever but I swear I think I’ve heard that dosi is a killer one. 

Uber? Chem dog right? I’ve only ran a sort of version of chem, it was “chemdogging” autoflower by Mephisto Genetics. 

That plant, to this day of 25-30, had the funkiest funk ever to it. Maybe like rotten meat or socks or something while flowering, cured and dried smelled kind of like a “old mans closet”. Very hard to explain the smell other than a smel that I didn’t think a weed plant could produce, and not in a weed smelly kind of way. Some sort of smell I’m not really familiar with. Common chemdog trait, or no??


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 20, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Uber or Peanut Sundae up next. Or both
> 
> Isn’t “dosidos” (I think that’s the peanut sundae parent) a kind of high end good strain? Maybe it’s not 2020 runtz new or whatever but I swear I think I’ve heard that dosi is a killer one.
> 
> ...


Peanut sundae


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 20, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Uber or Peanut Sundae up next. Or both
> 
> Isn’t “dosidos” (I think that’s the peanut sundae parent) a kind of high end good strain? Maybe it’s not 2020 runtz new or whatever but I swear I think I’ve heard that dosi is a killer one.
> 
> ...


I hope so that’s what I got going now is the dosi x doho


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 20, 2020)

nc208 said:


> But when your advertising every pack comes with the grumpz f2s and then add in send in your money for extra freebies asap then I would be pissed to. If your going to advertise it then you should live up to it. The guys are good and and do live up to their word.
> @Zipz55
> @TerrapinBlazin had the exact same issue, or so he thought. He emailed asking about it and then found the freebies had fallen on floor. He told the guys this and they still sent him extra freebies. They sent the extra freebies on their dime so Rado takes customer service seriously and I expect he will make it right to you.
> Especially seeing how much seeds you buy, I would definitely make it up to you.


i emailed them and they responded quick,said it shouldve been another freebie in there and they'll send more out


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 20, 2020)

These are the packs i got

looking forward to popping Spice Rack

Amnesia is one of favorite smokes


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 20, 2020)

nc208 said:


> But when your advertising every pack comes with the grumpz f2s and then add in send in your money for extra freebies asap then I would be pissed to. If your going to advertise it then you should live up to it. The guys are good and and do live up to their word.
> @Zipz55
> @TerrapinBlazin had the exact same issue, or so he thought. He emailed asking about it and then found the freebies had fallen on floor. He told the guys this and they still sent him extra freebies. They sent the extra freebies on their dime so Rado takes customer service seriously and I expect he will make it right to you.
> Especially seeing how much seeds you buy, I would definitely make it up to you.


This. I tried to clear up the misunderstanding ASAP and they were just like “enjoy the extras”. They didn’t even care that it was all my fault and just hooked me up out of pure kindness. They’ve earned my repeat business and sincere appreciation.

Also FWIW they’ve got different freebies so grumpz F2 isn’t guaranteed. The ones that actually came in my order were tropicanna cookies x zelatti. The extra package they sent me also had forum GSC/ECSD X zelatti so I’m guessing you have about a 1 in 3 chance of getting the grumpz. I’ll be interested to see what they throw in with my daily biscotti v2.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 20, 2020)

@Officialoracle420 did you have any tough time germinating your Lemonatti?
I dropped the lemon dough x sour apple and after 72 hours only 1 out of 7 seeds cracked. I manually cracked the remaining 6 to help them along. These OGkB seeds are tough as hell i find.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 21, 2020)

Same with me and rado I got one pack of grumpz I was a little disappointed but bc I only bought one pack I just said it’s whatever 

I’m gonna send my gellati money out tomorrow this time I bought two packs so well see


----------



## Raymond Knight (Aug 21, 2020)

They are an awesome seedbank, I had an issue resolved with tons of freebies, way more than the issue.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 21, 2020)

My only advice to this thread is to pop packs while they are still moderately new. There are soo many seed producers you end up with packs on packs. I still have Original Og Raskal Gear. What an Era to be part of cannabis then vs now when everyone can get genetics. 







Escd/ Forum x Gellati 

I have two trays one in the picture, and a few from each.




GrumpZ



Double Dough 
Sour Double x Cookie Crips

I'll show some shots of these later


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 21, 2020)

Raymond Knight said:


> They are an awesome seedbank, I had an issue resolved with tons of freebies, way more than the issue.


Seriously. I’m still not over the shock of getting hooked up like that. I was about to ask if anyone else had sent in orders that haven’t updated, but I got an email literally as I was writing this post. I had expected an email by the end of the day but I work early hours and I keep forgetting that they’re in WA and an hour behind me. Once again they’re on top of it.

My little ones are doing good. I’m new to the Cannarado party so they’ve got a while to go. The jibba jabbas look like especially healthy little sprouts. It’s so tempting to pop more of those freebies but I’ll get myself in big trouble growing a bunch of cookie crosses in a 3x3 tent. Been down that road and I’ve just gotta take my time. I’m also kinda hoping I get another pack of the grumpz F2 because I’d like to hunt a larger sample of that and potentially make an F3 or maybe even an IBL. It would be really easy to repurpose my clone tent for chucks. I’d be interested to collaborate/trade pollen on some of this stuff if anyone else is into that.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> @Officialoracle420 did you have any tough time germinating your Lemonatti?
> I dropped the lemon dough x sour apple and after 72 hours only 1 out of 7 seeds cracked. I manually cracked the remaining 6 to help them along. These OGkB seeds are tough as hell I find.


Small update, I got 4 out of 7 seeds showing taproot. I honestly haven't had this bad of luck popping seeds since I tried out Heisenbeans gear. My last 3 packs from rado were all 100% germ rates.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 21, 2020)

So I’ve been reading a little more on biscotti and I think I did really well with my choice of daily biscotti for a pack of regs. I didn’t realize that biscotti was 80/20 indica dominant until I did some more research. I was mostly interested in the daily driver side. Have a lot of you here grown out those biscotti crosses? Do a lot of phenos stay pretty compact? I know indica dominant doesn’t automatically mean every pheno will stay nice and compact but I’m trying to stick to indica dominant stuff that gives me the best chance of fire phenos that won’t get way too big. My preference is compact in veg with a significant but manageable stretch.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 21, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So I’ve been reading a little more on biscotti and I think I did really well with my choice of daily biscotti for a pack of regs. I didn’t realize that biscotti was 80/20 indica dominant until I did some more research. Have a lot of you here grown out those biscotti crosses? Do a lot of phenos stay pretty compact? I know indica dominant doesn’t automatically mean every pheno will stay nice and compact but I’m trying to stick to indica dominant stuff that gives me the best chance of fire phenos that won’t get way too big. My preference is compact in veg with a nice stretch of 8-12 inches.


I have grown out the Fresh Biscotti and the Biscotti chunks from that line. Biscotti chunks doubled in size.

I had 3 phenos of the fresh and 2 stretched 2-2.5 x and one only gained about 15 inches and was done in 50ish days. Other 2 went past 75.

I'd say everything is a hybrid and your going to get either an indica dom or sativa dom pop a bunch and see which pheno suits your needs


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I have grown out the Fresh Biscotti and the Biscotti chunks from that line. Biscotti chunks doubled in size.
> 
> I had 3 phenos of the fresh and 2 stretched 2-2.5 x and one only gained about 15 inches and was done in 50ish days. Other 2 went past 75.
> 
> I'd say everything is a hybrid and your going to get either an indica dom or sativa dom pop a bunch and see which pheno suits your needs


I also noticed that the cross I got is daily driver x biscotti sundae and not just biscotti. I’m thinking that those will produce lots of phenos that will be well suited to my space. My girlfriend has also been asking me to get one of those cocomero gelatti crosses because she loves melon terps.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 21, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I also noticed that the cross I got is daily driver x biscotti sundae and not just biscotti. I’m thinking that those will produce lots of phenos that will be well suited to my space. My girlfriend has also been asking me to get one of those cocomero gelatti crosses because she loves melon terps.


One of my fresh biscottis was a dad leaner and was a very dank OG. Not what I was expecting from the description. No cookie taste or structure or any fruit. Straight Gas.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 22, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> I hope so that’s what I got going now is the dosi x doho


 my dosi dom slurricane was the best plant ive had. But the clone didnt make it.
Sucks. It was from ihg tho.. The fems


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 22, 2020)

6 of 6 white grape gushers are rockin in their root riots 100 % germ rate. Ill try in a bit to get some grape pie bx phenos up when i get some energy she almost ready to test smells hard to explain. 2 me it smells like musty cookie dank. Ive never smelled or piked up berry terps except with the rare dankness dark ghost train


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 22, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> 6 of 6 white grape gushers are rockin in their root riots 100 % germ rate. Ill try in a bit to get some grape pie bx phenos up when i get some energy she almost ready to test smells hard to explain. 2 me it smells like musty cookie dank. Ive never smelled or piked up berry terps except with the rare dankness dark ghost train


What other plants do you have in, veg/flower that had the grape pie bx in it?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 22, 2020)

Y


nc208 said:


> @Officialoracle420 did you have any tough time germinating your Lemonatti?
> I dropped the lemon dough x sour apple and after 72 hours only 1 out of 7 seeds cracked. I manually cracked the remaining 6 to help them along. These OGkB seeds are tough as hell i find.


 yes I did well a bunch kinda stalled out during the process... not sure why. Awesome I mean super awesome smoke and terps though on the one I did finish


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 22, 2020)

Finally scored a pack of these valley sundae. Looks like y’all have had some awesome scores lately!! Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 22, 2020)

Topanga lemon #4 cleaned up. Tennis ball pheno, I’m getting some sweet notes too kind of like Snapple peach in the background. It was snowing when I was trimming, this lady is coated.

Lil abomination I popped, it came from one of the dubble sundaes that leaned towards the sundae driver or fpog. Showed a little intersex tho. Tasted like sweet cereal and Had some nice purple tint to it. It’s out of the topanga lemon #7. I have like 5-6 more out of a few topanga phenos including the #4 and #6. It looks good so far, hopefully it’s stable.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 23, 2020)

Gushlatti, we're about to see how this compares to some of his other cookie hybrids.

Time waits on no one, start those Gusher Hybrids to all that got some. [Have a good one today all]!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 23, 2020)

Blue Green


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 23, 2020)

Grumpz F2


----------



## nc208 (Aug 23, 2020)

And were off to the races.....
Cafe Machiatto on the right. 7 girls.
Motor Punch by Greenpoint on the left.


Full tent shot after day 1 of flower
Also have Couple phenos of Fresh biscotti, JMO, Slurricane, Bear Creek Kush, and London Crasher going In there too.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 23, 2020)

A clean room is one of the best sights ..also I’m lazy I don’t clean the larf on the bottoms first round I keep it in case I have to re veg .. it’s dope to see how clean under that net is 

I’ve been looking for those pole fans says sold out everywhere .. where can I fine em ?

I did some dumb shit and mixed up the gushers s1 and the silver haze s1 .. so now I don’t kno if it’s gushers in flower or the haze .. I’ll kno in like 2 more weeks but the fans kinda look Indica but hazes do that sometimes then thin out


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 24, 2020)

Hate to but I have to let some genetics go...


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Aug 24, 2020)

Just running my first seeds from them now! Birthday banger (just did my 2nd top for mainline so it's still tiny)


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 24, 2020)

U can see from these pics my cam doesn’t focus fully but I wanted to post some quick shots


First pic tk91 chem pheno .. that’s the big pole in the front 

2nd pic .. two bubble gum cookies from csi .. bent the stem on the monster the other stayed good height 

3rd to the right gelato 33 x bday cake ..to the left tk91 chem pheno lower colas

4th gelato 33 x bday cake

5th and 6th .. wedding cake x bday cake


----------



## nc208 (Aug 24, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> A clean room is one of the best sights ..also I’m lazy I don’t clean the larf on the bottoms first round I keep it in case I have to re veg .. it’s dope to see how clean under that net is
> 
> I’ve been looking for those pole fans says sold out everywhere .. where can I fine em ?
> 
> I did some dumb shit and mixed up the gushers s1 and the silver haze s1 .. so now I don’t kno if it’s gushers in flower or the haze .. I’ll kno in like 2 more weeks but the fans kinda look Indica but hazes do that sometimes then thin out


It helps so much to wipe out the bottoms and defoliate as much as you can when packing the tent. There's 25 girls altogether and once they stretch into the trellis it'll be impossible to go in and do alot of work in the middle so I don't have to defoliate anything really. 

Fans I've had for over a year. They were easy to find then. I've only seen the clamp style around these days, if you mod it with some zip ties and duct tape you can get a very strong hold on the poles with it.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 24, 2020)

Touchdown fire freebies this why u phuck with rado


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 24, 2020)

All right guys what’s this one all about? The cereal reference makes me think is has FPOG. They working on an IBL of this? F4 should be pretty stable, right? These seeds are plump and gorgeous.

Edit: apparently FPOG/OGKB x sunset sherbet. Sounds absolutely fire.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> All right guys what’s this one all about? The cereal reference makes me think is has FPOG. They working on an IBL of this? F4 should be pretty stable, right? These seeds are plump and gorgeous.
> 
> Edit: apparently FPOG/OGKB x sunset sherbet. Sounds absolutely fire.
> 
> View attachment 4663678


Nice I have f3’s of this. Thanks to you I’m going to pop them ASAP.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> All right guys what’s this one all about? The cereal reference makes me think is has FPOG. They working on an IBL of this? F4 should be pretty stable, right? These seeds are plump and gorgeous.
> 
> Edit: apparently FPOG/OGKB x sunset sherbet. Sounds absolutely fire.
> 
> View attachment 4663678


That’s what I said look big plump whores hopefully all girls


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 24, 2020)

Trop zellatti anybody know anything about that one?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 24, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Trop zellatti anybody know anything about that one?


I’ve got 6 going. Tropicanna cookies is the GSC forum cut x tangie. Zelatti is zkittlez x gelatti. Smash all those together and it should be pretty fire too.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 24, 2020)

Sativa learning then I’m sure flavors always seam to be sativa indica person myself


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 24, 2020)

I have a love hate for Tangie .. first time I ever smoked it I bought a lb from so cal in like 2014-2015 .. dude was a new grower and was blessed with some clones .. he had j1 .. tangie and a few others but now looking back he really was blessed bc I’m pretty sure that was the dna cut .. tangie wasn’t a thing yet it was out but not known on the east coast yet on a major scale 

The smell was straight tangerines .. like it blew my mind .. the taste and smell aroma was tangerine .. light skunk .. the high was 6.5 in potency max but nice day time chill High .. 

Fast forward and throughout the years I’ve had “tangie” but never as good as the first one .. when smart buds came in 2017-18 summer Tropicana cookies was on the menu so I bought one .. the look was A1 top shelf .. but the smoke is like a shadow of tangie and a shadow of gsc .. the High leaned to the tangie daytime chill but not gonna put u out .. 

Ever since I always stayed away from anything tangie ..


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 24, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Sativa learning then I’m sure flavors always seam to be sativa indica person myself


Couldn’t tell you that. They’re all still really small. I tend to prefer indicas as well for their structure. I grow in two 3x3 tents so big sativas are difficult for me but I love the smoke. I work construction and a good sativa high keeps the day moving fast and my work tight. When I want something to knock me out I tend to get into the edibles.

The tropicanna cookies side seems like it would be heavily sativa leaning, but the zelatti could go either way. I’m hoping for a colorful compact zelatti leaner. Those are F1s so you’ll probably get a lot of different phenos.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 24, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I have a love hate for Tangie .. first time I ever smoked it I bought a lb from so cal in like 2014-2015 .. dude was a new grower and was blessed with some clones .. he had j1 .. tangie and a few others but now looking back he really was blessed bc I’m pretty sure that was the dna cut .. tangie wasn’t a thing yet it was out but not known on the east coast yet on a major scale
> 
> The smell was straight tangerines .. like it blew my mind .. the taste and smell aroma was tangerine .. light skunk .. the high was 6.5 in potency max but nice day time chill High ..
> 
> ...


The only “tangie” I ever grew was from nirvana, when I was first starting out and didn’t trust myself with expensive beans. Nothing tangerine about them, although one pheno got really big and turned a nice purple. Unfortunately also nannered and had a really harsh smell. I still have 3 of those beans that I will never pop. That’s my only tangie experience and I’m guessing that the real deal made it into anything from Rado.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> All right guys what’s this one all about? The cereal reference makes me think is has FPOG. They working on an IBL of this? F4 should be pretty stable, right? These seeds are plump and gorgeous.
> 
> Edit: apparently FPOG/OGKB x sunset sherbet. Sounds absolutely fire.
> 
> View attachment 4663678


Wow. I always thought they cookie crips was just [Ogkb x Fpog]


----------



## nc208 (Aug 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> The only “tangie” I ever grew was from nirvana, when I was first starting out and didn’t trust myself with expensive beans. Nothing tangerine about them, although one pheno got really big and turned a nice purple. Unfortunately also nannered and had a really harsh smell. I still have 3 of those beans that I will never pop. That’s my only tangie experience and I’m guessing that the real deal made it into anything from Rado.


I wasnt a big fan of tangie, however I was a big fan of Mimosa. That had a nice carbonated orange taste, very unique. 
Goofy Grape by Chuckers Paradise was the loudest orange terps I've ever come across. Exhale left your mouth tasting like orange candies. Trouble is I grew it outdoors last year and ended up with 90ish grams of live rosin. The live made the terps so loud that it was very cheesy. That strong Cheese smell, I realized it was this mixed with the limonene that was giving it this orange blast but when I captured it fresh frozen the cheese was overly dominant it put me off orange flavors for a while now.

I crossed that pheno with Creme Rose from Aficionado so hoping to see some nice orange kush crosses out of those.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 24, 2020)

when u guys any of those who are running coco and ro when do u cut back on cal mag I’m week 4 of flower was tapering back or do u run 5ml a gallon until end?


----------



## nc208 (Aug 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> All right guys what’s this one all about? The cereal reference makes me think is has FPOG. They working on an IBL of this? F4 should be pretty stable, right? These seeds are plump and gorgeous.
> 
> Edit: apparently FPOG/OGKB x sunset sherbet. Sounds absolutely fire.
> 
> View attachment 4663678


Nah, lightgreen is correct. Its listed on Rados site as just OGKB x FPOG. Its a good strain, some on here have grown out the cookie crisp crosses and say they are pretty fire.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 24, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> when u guys any of those who are running coco and ro when do u cut back on cal mag I’m week 4 of flower was tapering back or do u run 5ml a gallon until end?


Use it to the end. RO water has nothing in it so its good to give it a bump.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 24, 2020)

You use the full 5ml? Only ask because it says 3ml-5ml only reason I ask


----------



## nc208 (Aug 24, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> You use the full 5ml? Only ask because it says 3ml-5ml only reason I ask


Depends what you like your ppm at. I use Megacrop dry cal mag and I do 1.8 grams per gallon. This mixes at 230 ppm so roughly .4 -.5 ec but I use led so go a bit heavy.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 24, 2020)

Me 2 run chilled x6 this cal mag I use


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 24, 2020)

I always made my base 100ppm on 500 scale maybe been mixing to low then?
Sorry rado thread was high and just had a moment and wanted some clarity on cal mag and ro.... back to rado


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 24, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> when u guys any of those who are running coco and ro when do u cut back on cal mag I’m week 4 of flower was tapering back or do u run 5ml a gallon until end?


depends on how u flush also ..with the strawberry fields my plants needed a lot of cal mag .. and it depends on your light my de is low and intense so they eat a lot more .. I ran 5 .. if it was just cal mag and silica but if I’m adding shit like 3ml


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 24, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nah, lightgreen is correct. Its listed on Rados site as just OGKB x FPOG. Its a good strain, some on here have grown out the cookie crisp crosses and say they are pretty fire.


Yeah it was some other site from google that mentioned the sherbet. That sounds like an interesting cross though. Don’t know much about OGKB other that it’s an OG leaning cookie pheno that’s supposed to be very tasty. Should go great with the FPOG.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah it was some other site from google that mentioned the sherbet. That sounds like an interesting cross though. Don’t know much about OGKB other that it’s an OG leaning cookie pheno that’s supposed to be very tasty. Should go great with the FPOG.


The third pheno to cookies that they found (Cookie Fam)**.
Thin Mint
09 Animal Cookies
Ogkb


----------



## nc208 (Aug 25, 2020)

Does anyone know for a fact that the Tropicanna f1 in the Zellati testers is Tropicanna Cookies? Seems weird to me that he'd use just a random f1 vs the mtn cut which he'd have easy access to.


----------



## LoverofPlants (Aug 25, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> All right guys what’s this one all about? The cereal reference makes me think is has FPOG. They working on an IBL of this? F4 should be pretty stable, right? These seeds are plump and gorgeous.
> 
> Edit: apparently FPOG/OGKB x sunset sherbet. Sounds absolutely fire.
> 
> View attachment 4663678


ogkb x fpog = Cookie Crisp 
Sunset sherb x Cookie Crisp = Shave Ice


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 25, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What other plants do you have in, veg/flower that had the grape pie bx in it?


Sugar berry scone and grape margy


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 25, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Threw the Cannarado herm seed I popped into flower today. It came out of the topanga lemon #7 and it definitely came from a dubb sundae, most likely #5 which was more driver leaning. Had the cabbage ass growth the dubb sundae has but I stripped a bunch. I started her in a solo cup in soil and fed her salt off in the corner with not much light for like 2 months. I put her in two gallons of coco and pretty much beat the shit out of the rootball until it was almost bare before I transplanted. Took like 4-5 days to acclimate but all in all seemed like an alright way to switch a plant from soil to coco... She’s either going to herm out and get tossed or be pretty bomb, it’ll be interesting to see what comes out of it either way.View attachment 4639946


it’s good I do the photojournalism thing, I’m not overly concerned with exact days but it’s nice to have Ez reference.This’ll be day 26 on the rado herm(and rest of tent). It looks small in terms of bud development compared to everything else in the tent, but it’s a seed plant and the rest are clones. it was pretty dinky when I threw it into flower and it’s filled out it’s 1x2 space nicely,definitely more than 2x’ed since switch.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 26, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Does anyone know for a fact that the Tropicanna f1 in the Zellati testers is Tropicanna Cookies? Seems weird to me that he'd use just a random f1 vs the mtn cut which he'd have easy access to.


Got my own answer cuz someone else asked in IG. It is an F1 that Rado ran and liked this pheno over whats circulating. He said his is more cookie leaning.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 26, 2020)

Sugar Rush nine, 10, and 6. Going to hit them with some Calimints3 stud, but take some cuts from six and possibly 10 first before they get dusted. Going to make sure to stay on top of these, and hopefully they’ll make it.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 26, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> it’s good I do the photojournalism thing, I’m not overly concerned with exact days but it’s nice to have Ez reference.This’ll be day 26 on the rado herm(and rest of tent). It looks small in terms of bud development compared to everything else in the tent, but it’s a seed plant and the rest are clones. it was pretty dinky when I threw it into flower and it’s filled out it’s 1x2 space nicely,definitely more than 2x’ed since switch.View attachment 4665092View attachment 4665093


Still looks fire man !!! U crush as always


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 26, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Got my own answer cuz someone else asked in IG. It is an F1 that Rado ran and liked this pheno over whats circulating. He said his is more cookie leaning.


Thanks for the info definitely good to know


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 26, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Got my own answer cuz someone else asked in IG. It is an F1 that Rado ran and liked this pheno over whats circulating. He said his is more cookie leaning.


rado prolly felt the same way I did when I smoked the mtn troop .. it’s cool but it has more looks than smoke to me .. I’m sure his cut taste better




Lightgreen2k said:


> The third pheno to cookies that they found (Cookie Fam)**.
> Thin Mint
> 09 Animal Cookies
> Ogkb


when U say found u mean cookie fam ? Cause that’s incorrect .. ogkb came about when a member who goes by og kush breath found some seeds in the first batches of seeded cookie to hit the dispo ..he grew it and that’s how the ogkb came about

His cut is documented from the start of seeds on the mag .. that’s the ogkb .. the forum was already out and the One everyone wanted so was thin mint 

09 animal cookies was cool but its not pure cookie It deff has the fire og in it .. back then it was called animal crackers .. maybe it’s rare now but in 2013-2015 it was everywhere .. Someone used og raskal fire og bx.. when he released it to make the animal if I remember correctly 

and thin mint was out when forum was out ..thats how forum got the name .. the one passed around on the forum ..

Damn I’m getting old but I started young so I watched a lot of this play out online over the last 10 plus years and cookies had so much drama ..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 26, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> rado prolly felt the same way I did when I smoked the mtn troop .. it’s cool but it has more looks than smoke to me .. I’m sure his cut taste better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So let's break this down, you are correct with Ogkb and OG Kush breath.

When I Speak on cookie fam /, cookies as a whole those are the specific things that they speak on to their brand.

The person that made animal cookies has never really been spoken on or his alias.

On Thcfarmer and the former cannacollective is where they speak on these people more.

Question how can someone know that Fire Og is the cut (definitely)?

People think the forum cut is an s1 of thin mint or else why not just keep the name. 

Example Mac1 is still Mac1 passed on the forums or in real life.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 26, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So let's break this down, you are correct with Ogkb and OG Kush breath.
> 
> When I Speak on cookie fam /, cookies as a whole those are the specific things that they speak on to their brand.
> 
> ...


I’ll try my best to explain as I understood it

cookie fam was trying to lay claim to the genetics and there was a lot of confusion .. In the beginning it was said cookie was a hybrid of cherry pie and some og kush (f1) and Durban but im not sure how true that it is ..There’s talk of cherry pie dating back to at least 2006 on ic mag

the forum cut was given to a icmag member and he passed it out .. thin mint was a bag seed from the forum as it was said ..

now the animal crackers was known to be a fire og and thin mint combined .. this is all old info I’m trying to re collect but I’m sure they talking about it on the mag when the crackers hit the scene .. also the crackers was never held tight like the ogkb and forum was .. it made it rounds.. personally indoor crackers is good but anything else leaves a heavy hashy flavor I dislike

now we all kno og raskal released fire og and he released a bx1 and a bx2 I don’t kno if he did a 3 ..the crackers could be fem x fem .. but I’m 100% sure it has fire og in it

WiFi .. and animal crackers were known to be the 2 hottest fire og crosses at that time .. WiFi being more popular .. this is 10 yrs ago so I’m trying my best

now as far as canna collective they came about way after .. tbh ic mag is really where all of the info is laid out .. from day one .. there’s post from cookie fam in there too .. cookies was a shit storm


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 26, 2020)

Raskal didnt make Fire OG... its just a clone a he had


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 26, 2020)

Right, he did white fire.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 26, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Raskal didnt make Fire OG... its just a clone a he had


thanks for clearing that .. I just knew he got the credit


----------



## nc208 (Aug 26, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’ll try my best to explain as I understood it
> 
> cookie fam was trying to lay claim to the genetics and there was a lot of confusion .. In the beginning it was said cookie was a hybrid of cherry pie and some og kush (f1) and Durban but im not sure how true that it is ..There’s talk of cherry pie dating back to at least 2006 on ic mag
> 
> ...


Who found it though if you say Cookie Fam aka Jigga didn't create it? I see lots of ppl laying claim but Jigga's story adds up most from what I've seen. 

I see some say they can tell the Durban is in there so not sure where Cherry pie kush comes from? I thought it was the Triangle Kush which was the kush used.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 26, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Raskal didnt make Fire OG... its just a clone a he had


I believe he was speaking on spreading the clone widely and then the seeds.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 26, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Who found it though if you say Cookie Fam aka Jigga didn't create it? I see lots of ppl laying claim but Jigga's story adds up most from what I've seen.
> 
> I see some say they can tell the Durban is in there so not sure where Cherry pie kush comes from? I thought it was the Triangle Kush which was the kush used.


I’m not saying they didn’t but I’m telling you how it played out years ago .. I kno 10 years later they have the strain marketed to perfection so it’s there’s now for sure 

cherry pie kush aka cherry pie is one in the same .. idk where it came from but it was said to be a parent .. yes f1 turned out to be Florida kush which I stated as f1 x Durban in my first post ..

Maybe it’s just f1 x Durban in the beginning they weren’t letting any info out .. speculation led to most of that ..


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 27, 2020)

That’s how it goes down when there’s shady shit.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 27, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’m not saying they didn’t but I’m telling you how it played out years ago .. I kno 10 years later they have the strain marketed to perfection so it’s there’s now for sure
> 
> cherry pie kush aka cherry pie is one in the same .. idk where it came from but it was said to be a parent .. yes f1 turned out to be Florida kush which I stated as f1 x Durban in my first post ..
> 
> Maybe it’s just f1 x Durban in the beginning they weren’t letting any info out .. speculation led to most of that ..


Hmm my understanding was its OG Kush(triangle) x Durban F1. The F1 is bs in terms of filial generation, berner said some shit like f1 as in race cars or something. But the f1 was just a pheno of durban that they had which had a cat pass funk to it. It was this crossed to the triangle which is the GSC. That's my understanding of it.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 27, 2020)

He doesn’t actually know because he stole that shit.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> He doesn’t actually know because he stole that shit.


So Jigga ain't a breeder but just a thief?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 27, 2020)

nc208 said:


> So Jigga ain't a breeder but just a thief?


this is the same storm that happened years ago ..and I’m not giving anyone I don’t kno any labels out of speculation

everyone’s moved on from that it just starts drama

The part that throws me is no one has original cookie seeds .. most hybrids are a cross of forum .. thin mint .. or ogkb .. if I made a strain I should have some seeds somewhere .. thin mint and ogkb are bag seeds from the forum so essentially it’s just one cut and that’s weird if u made a strain .. 

if u really wanna kno where it came from then the dispo that ogkb got his bud that had the seeds .. whoever brought that LB and sold it to the dispo would have the best knowledge.. I don’t kno if they ever found that person .. I’m sure a lot of people claimed to be him tho

bigger question is what happened to all tho other seeds .. unless ogkb got lucky whoever else made that same purchase had seeds .. maybe the just tossed em ?


----------



## nc208 (Aug 27, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> this is the same storm that happened years ago ..and I’m not giving anyone I don’t kno any labels out of speculation
> 
> everyone’s moved on from that it just starts drama
> 
> ...


It all sounds too similar to Chemdog in my eyes. I also don't want to start that old cookie debate thing. The answer will most likely never be known WHO created it, but like chemdog whoever found the nice bag with some seeds in it and brought it to market is the one ppl give cred to.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 27, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> bigger question is what happened to all tho other seeds .. unless ogkb got lucky whoever else made that same purchase had seeds .. maybe the just tossed em ?


only growers like the seeds they find in weed. If it was sold at a disp then most likely someone tossed em.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah I wasn’t even about to get into it back in the day that’s why I barely even tried cookies a few months ago.

I always figured there was bad mojo around it.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 27, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Who found it though if you say Cookie Fam aka Jigga didn't create it? I see lots of ppl laying claim but Jigga's story adds up most from what I've seen.
> 
> I see some say they can tell the Durban is in there so not sure where Cherry pie kush comes from? I thought it was the Triangle Kush which was the kush used.


If you listen to the potcast, listen to the one with ABF. It seems he was one of the first with the forum cut, and is part of the group who passed it. The way his story sounds it would seem cookies was around for a while, and cookie fam just got the fame/created marketing for it. Kind of like chem....at one point skunk va was the only one with the cut, but the fame went elsewhere Since he had other things going on. Gage green even claims there are two cherry pies, and cherry pie kush is the original, that only they have. There is no truth with all the liars out there, you just have to listen to the stories and figure what you believe.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 27, 2020)

All that being said I hope Rado's hybrid will come out stellar.

Blues cookies x Birthday cake (forum cut x cherry pie )


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 27, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> If you listen to the potcast, listen to the one with ABF. It seems he was one of the first with the forum cut, and is part of the group who passed it. The way his story sounds it would seem cookies was around for a while, and cookie fam just got the fame/created marketing for it. Kind of like chem....at one point skunk va was the only one with the cut, but the fame went elsewhere Since he had other things going on. Gage green even claims there are two cherry pies, and cherry pie kush is the original, that only they have. There is no truth with all the liars out there, you just have to listen to the stories and figure what you believe.


You mean this guy.

I have seen him on ig for a minute now






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 27, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You mean this guy.
> 
> I have seen him on ig for a minute now
> 
> ...


Yep, guess his original account got deleted. His was one of the better potcasts when it comes to history, and the forums where everything started.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 27, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4666598
> 
> All that being said I hope Rado's hybrid will come out stellar.
> 
> Blues cookies x Birthday cake (forum cut x cherry pie )


Super sleeper

I have 4 bday cake plants and all of them stink and are frosty cept 1 ..blue cookies is slept on heavy but it’s fire I just had a batch

my purple punch x bday cake I didn’t like the 2 phenos they were frosty and smelled good taste ok too but just real generic ..


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 27, 2020)

Just decided to put some more of my bigger plants outside to flower. That made room in my tent to pop the grumpz F2. I think I’m going to save the rest of the zelatti F1s to hunt next spring for a good outdoor pheno.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 27, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Super sleeper
> 
> I have 4 bday cake plants and all of them stink and are frosty cept 1 ..blue cookies is slept on heavy but it’s fire I just had a batch
> 
> my purple punch x bday cake I didn’t like the 2 phenos they were frosty and smelled good taste ok too but just real generic ..


Are the four birthday plants s1's of birthday cake or some other hybrid of birthday cake he released?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 27, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Just decided to put some more of my bigger plants outside to flower. That made room in my tent to pop the grumpz F2. I think I’m going to save the rest of the zelatti F1s to hunt next spring for a good outdoor pheno.


What happens when you purchase more seeds between now and spring (and other nice freebies that come with seeds)   ...


----------



## skuba (Aug 27, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So let's break this down, you are correct with Ogkb and OG Kush breath.
> 
> When I Speak on cookie fam /, cookies as a whole those are the specific things that they speak on to their brand.
> 
> ...


The animal cookies was made by “seerious415”, who passed away last year


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 28, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Are the four birthday plants s1's of birthday cake or some other hybrid of birthday cake he released?



gelato 33 x bday 2
Wedding x bday 2

the gelato smells like gelato big nugs tho well chunky .. the wedding smells like funk and cereal ..reminds me of the cereal milk I have in smell but more kushy 

One of the wedding cakes was real finicky and I didn’t really grow it too good .. burned it etc .. that one has less smell and less frost but the other 3 are winners

the gelato cross is so uniform both seeds are the same height and have the same crown at the top .. one was just a little more hungry but it has a touch more gelato smell

oh and I’m 90% sure it’s gushers in flower too .. I wanted to veg them but I guess depends how It smokes I’ll re veg any winner


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 28, 2020)

Concord Crush


----------



## AlienAthena (Aug 28, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> gelato 33 x bday 2
> Wedding x bday 2
> 
> the gelato smells like gelato big nugs tho well chunky .. the wedding smells like funk and cereal ..reminds me of the cereal milk I have in smell but more kushy
> ...


Single Scoop is a straight up knockout strain. At least the pheno I had is. Buds look small but are dense af. Weight surprised me on this one.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 28, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> gelato 33 x bday 2
> Wedding x bday 2
> 
> the gelato smells like gelato big nugs tho well chunky .. the wedding smells like funk and cereal ..reminds me of the cereal milk I have in smell but more kushy
> ...


Gushers (Gelato 41 x Triangle Kush)

Where did you get gushers from?? 
He didnt make a [Gushers x Birthday Cake] 

Don't become a fad chaser to claim something that it's not. 

He made those nice Gusher hybrids if you want true gushers. Gushnilla [ wedding cake x gushers]


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 28, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Gushers (Gelato 41 x Triangle Kush)
> 
> Where did you get gushers from??
> He didnt make a [Gushers x Birthday Cake]
> ...


lol .. u wake and bake ?

I never said it was a gushers x bday cake .. matter fact I kno I explained to you I had 4 bday plants and told you 2x was bday cake x gelato and the other 2x was wedding x bday cake .. then I described all 4 plants

the gushers is a S1 from rado .. I’m deff a fad chaser lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 28, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> lol .. u wake and bake ?
> 
> I never said it was a gushers x bday cake .. matter fact I kno I explained to you I had 4 bday plants and told you 2x was bday cake x gelato and the other 2x was wedding x bday cake .. then I described all 4 plants
> 
> the gushers is a S1 from rado .. I’m deff a fad chaser lol


What are we in the end of august 2020. I'm trying not to be the same too. (Watch somebody read this in 10-20 years )

Gushers is an s1 alright cool.

I will say I want those rado crosses with cheetah piss and cereal milk that another member posted a few pages back.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 28, 2020)

In another news. Packs coming from seedsherenow are taking longer than ever. Just got a mail update from July 27-August 27. Yesterday was the update that it is on to my final destination.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 28, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What are we in the end of august 2020. I'm trying not to be the same too. (Watch somebody read this in 10-20 years )
> 
> Gushers is an s1 alright cool.
> 
> I will say I want those rado crosses with cheetah piss and cereal milk that another member posted a few pages back.


Is that the collab with compound? The Grape Gasoline drop?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 28, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Is that the collab with compound? The Grape Gasoline drop?


Nah just gushers s1


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 28, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Say this now but did you all see what he's got in stock coming up????? Better start saving up again.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CC7TXQilX02/
> ...


@nc208 

This was the post that I saw those crosses.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 28, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Nah just gushers s1


The Cereal Milk and Cheetah Piss were not in the gushers drop, I thought they were only in the compound collab?


----------



## nc208 (Aug 28, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @nc208
> 
> This was the post that I saw those crosses.


Lol wow what a dumbass I am. It was me who even posted that.
I definitely waked an baked too much.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 28, 2020)

nc208 said:


> The Cereal Milk and Cheetah Piss were not in the gushers drop, I thought they were only in the compound collab?


Ok let me be more clear the gushers is a s1 from rado 

the cereal milk is BUDS I purchased .. I was just saying the special occasion smells like cereal milk kinda but stronger .. when I rub the nugs in the plant it has a sweetish crunch berry smell

If my camera wasn’t broken I’d post the pics of some thin mint I have also .. it looks like forum but more fluffy and I have some lava cake and jungle cake Etc a few of the popular ones


----------



## nc208 (Aug 28, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Ok let me be more clear the gushers is a s1 from rado
> 
> the cereal milk is BUDS I purchased .. I was just saying the special occasion smells like cereal milk kinda but stronger .. when I rub the nugs in the plant it has a sweetish crunch berry smell
> 
> If my camera wasn’t broken I’d post the pics of some thin mint I have also .. it looks like forum but more fluffy and I have some lava cake and jungle cake Etc a few of the popular ones


Sorry i know what your saying. My post was in reference to Lightgreen mentioning those crosses in the upcoming rado drop. Our three posts got a bit confusing.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 28, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Gushers (Gelato 41 x Triangle Kush)
> 
> Where did you get gushers from??
> He didnt make a [Gushers x Birthday Cake]
> ...


I know everyone pretty much thinks Gushers are Gelato 41 x TK, but it's actually Gelato 41 (Bacio Gelato) x Motorbreath 15. I never trust anything Cookies says when it comes to their herm genetics, so I went into a rabbit hole of genetics, only to find the real creator is Dandango (@dandango11) on IG. Gushers and Biscotti are sister strains, both are Gelato 41 x MB15 and they have another sibling that the creator (dandango) calls ToS (the other sister). I'm pretty sure cookies probably gave him a lot of money for his cut and they probably own the rights to it. If you look at Cookies' bud pics of Biscotti and Gushers, they look exactly the same.


----------



## AlienAthena (Aug 28, 2020)

Single Scoop(Gelato 33 x Birthday Cake). Was chopped on day 70 of flower




This strain is strong nighttime meds. Has knocked me out every night this week. Sweet and gassy at the same time.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 28, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I know everyone pretty much thinks Gushers are Gelato 41 x TK, but it's actually Gelato 41 (Bacio Gelato) x Motorbreath 15. I never trust anything Cookies says when it comes to their herm genetics, so I went into a rabbit hole of genetics, only to find the real creator is Dandango (@dandango11) on IG. Gushers and Biscotti are sister strains, both are Gelato 41 x MB15 and they have another sibling that the creator (dandango) calls ToS (the other sister). I'm pretty sure cookies probably gave him a lot of money for his cut and they probably own the rights to it. If you look at Cookies' bud pics of Biscotti and Gushers, they look exactly the same.


I follow him on Ig. 

Question if you were not in the same room with either of them? How do you know who's story is real

Jiggs vs Dandango11? Serious question him or jiggs?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 28, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Single Scoop(Gelato 33 x Birthday Cake). Was chopped on day 70 of flower
> View attachment 4667407
> View attachment 4667408
> View attachment 4667409
> ...


Your last pics look like bday cake and the other ones more gelato .. what size light u use ?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 28, 2020)

Gushers s1 first pic 
Special occasion second pic 

I’ll take better pics once my new cam arrives I been procrastinating.. this broken cam does these plants no justice


----------



## AlienAthena (Aug 28, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Your last pics look like bday cake and the other ones more gelato .. what size light u use ?


they’re all the same plant. one seed, one plant. 260w QB at 170. pulled 2 oz out of 2 gallon pot


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 28, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> they’re all the same plant. one seed, one plant. 260w QB at 170. pulled 2 oz out of 2 gallon pot


Those leds make some pretty buds then .. all of my plant is one look .. all the nugs look like gelato top and bottom ..


----------



## AlienAthena (Aug 28, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Those leds make some pretty buds then .. all of my plant is one look .. all the nugs look like gelato top and bottom ..


I’m confused. It’s all the same plant in that pic. Maybe the angles are confusing you. There’s about a month between that 2nd and 3rd pic also. Genetics made it fade like that; it’s not the leds lol.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 28, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> I’m confused. It’s all the same plant in that pic. Maybe the angles are confusing you. There’s about a month between that 2nd and 3rd pic also. Genetics made it fade like that; it’s not the leds lol.


now that makes sense if it’s months apart it thought it was all from the same time ..

And I wasn’t talking the fade I meant the buds .. Leds done right makes some really frosty buds .. if I let the room get hot with my de the frost suffers and the nugs get airy


----------



## nc208 (Aug 29, 2020)

Need a 2nd opinion. I think its a herm but imo they all look like clusters of pistils. 
Only 1 of the cafe Machiatto is doing this. It was the shortest runt out of all of them. Maybe mutant?


----------



## AlienAthena (Aug 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Need a 2nd opinion. I think its a herm but imo they all look like clusters of pistils.
> Only 1 of the cafe Machiatto is doing this. It was the shortest runt out of all of them. Maybe mutant?
> View attachment 4668075


It looks like both male and female flowers to me. I’d toss it but you can wait a couple days to be sure if you can.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2020)

Those are some interesting formations. I think I would do what @AlienAthena said and watch for a couple days for distinction.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 29, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What happens when you purchase more seeds between now and spring (and other nice freebies that come with seeds)   ...


That’s the part I haven’t figured out yet lol. With gear like this I have a feeling it will be hard letting phenos go. I just gave away all but one of my greenpoint clones in anticipation. I’m really grateful that I have plenty of friends to take unwanted plants off my hands. I’m waiting a little while to pop that cookie crisp f4 and daily biscotti v2 because I think they will do great during the cooler months, and I’m saving the rest of the zelatti freebies plus any more I get to hunt for a good outdoor pheno in the early spring.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Need a 2nd opinion. I think its a herm but imo they all look like clusters of pistils.
> Only 1 of the cafe Machiatto is doing this. It was the shortest runt out of all of them. Maybe mutant?
> View attachment 4668075


had something similar happen with one of my chucks. Not as extreme, but elongated calyx’s that looked like male flowers. Turned out 100% female, but had me watching closely. I didn’t have clusters though, just random ones here and there under normal bud sites.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 29, 2020)

Thanks for your feedback. Throwing pistils and nanners is a no go for me. But since there's Mac in this cross I'm hesitant to chuck it so quickly. I've read about mutants in Mac offspring so possibly could be that. I'm going to watch it for a few more days and will update how they develope.


----------



## AlienAthena (Aug 29, 2020)

Kitchen Sink was chopped on day 69 of flower. Underfed this poor thing but I have a clone on standby. Stretchiest plant I've grown so far.






Have to bring the tent down plus I messed it up by going to long between watering Next round should be better.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Need a 2nd opinion. I think its a herm but imo they all look like clusters of pistils.
> Only 1 of the cafe Machiatto is doing this. It was the shortest runt out of all of them. Maybe mutant?
> View attachment 4668075


This looks to be a late male. Did you take cuts of it already.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 29, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This looks to be a late male. Did you take cuts of it already.


Yep.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 30, 2020)

Sub


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 30, 2020)

Gushlatti
[Gellati x Gushers]


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Hmm my understanding was its OG Kush(triangle) x Durban F1. The F1 is bs in terms of filial generation, berner said some shit like f1 as in race cars or something. But the f1 was just a pheno of durban that they had which had a cat pass funk to it. It was this crossed to the triangle which is the GSC. That's my understanding of it.


in my honest opinion i think the F1 Durban is just across of Durban Poison, and Purple Urkle. CSI Humboldt popped a whole bunch of PU S1’s, and a whole bunch of them showed that mutant trait OGKB has and passes down. Who the hell knows though, except the people that actually put the work in. Not to mention, PU is definitely a staple strain in the bay area and North Cal. Just my opinion though


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> in my honest opinion i think the F1 Durban is just across of Durban Poison, and Purple Urkle. CSI Humboldt popped a whole bunch of PU S1’s, and a whole bunch of them showed that mutant trait OGKB has and passes down. Who the hell knows though, except the people that actually put the work in. Not to mention, PU is definitely a staple strain in the bay area and North Cal. Just my opinion though


I had a plant out of my cheesequake/blue cheese grow weird and cookie like. Tasted sweet as hell too but I wasn’t in love with how little it stretched. I think urkle is definitely a component in cookies, I don’t think cookies is honest with genetics at all. Big bullshit hype machine


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 30, 2020)

Sugar Rush 6, nine, and 10 right after getting knocked up by the CM3 stud. Also took two cuts of each geno, because i’ve had some plants absolutely surprise me towards the end, and i wouldn’t mind making a SR bx. Heard nothing but absolutely wonderful reports from the SR, so definitely feel like she’s one that should be kept around. Also definitely don’t want another situation, where i have to kick myself in the ass for not taking cuts. 6 is my favorite so far, but i’ll see if her structure and smell translates to the finished product. if she does live up to my expectations, closely resembles Cherry Pie, smokes and tastes like CP, then i’m definitely hunting through the Back To Cherry(CP x GP), and Dingleberry(Cherry Puff{Cherry Pie x Jo OG} x Cherry Pie Breath) packs i’ve got from Rado and Thug Pug to find a CP dominant stud. Personally i just love the taste and smell of CP, and i love me a nice bedtime strain.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 30, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Gushlatti
> [Gellati x Gushers]
> View attachment 4669452
> View attachment 4669455


Now I’m not sure what’s in flower 

the mix up with the silver haze and gushers I figured the haze is in veg still because of the structure of the plant in flower

but now I’m not sure bc I have two 3 finger plants in veg I’ll get a pic

Now I think these are the gushers but idk 

Melonucci the front 4 looking real good .. I think this tall one is a male gonna use him


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Need a 2nd opinion. I think its a herm but imo they all look like clusters of pistils.
> Only 1 of the cafe Machiatto is doing this. It was the shortest runt out of all of them. Maybe mutant?
> View attachment 4668075


Straight male to my eyes.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Straight male to my eyes.


Definitely, I see resin glands developing on the leaves too.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 30, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Now I’m not sure what’s in flower
> 
> the mix up with the silver haze and gushers I figured the haze is in veg still because of the structure of the plant in flower
> 
> ...


Careful on what you are suspecting with your plants. My plants are all but days old. Different lights will bring different things.

***** Some of my plants have five finger blades aswell as 3 in that group. I have a total of three that have 3 finger blades up to the third node of the plants.
**** After that they turn into five ****

Best thing would be to pop more seeds perhaps and truly know what they are .


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 30, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Careful on what you are suspecting with your plants. My plants are all but days old. Different lights will bring different things.
> 
> ***** Some of my plants have five finger blades aswell as 3 in that group. I have a total of three that have 3 finger blades up to the third node of the plants.
> **** After that they turn into five ****
> ...


same here 3 and 5 .. but now I have to pop two more to be sure .. I just didn’t expect the gushers to have those fat leaves on yours 

but I did run some tk x omg from Bodhi and I think they both had fat leaves like that at first also


----------



## NeWcS (Aug 30, 2020)

Does anyone know the difference between 'Colorado Kush' and 'Flowhite#7'? Looks like the same cross.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 30, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> same here 3 and 5 .. but now I have to pop two more to be sure .. I just didn’t expect the gushers to have those fat leaves on yours
> 
> but I did run some tk x omg from Bodhi and I think they both had fat leaves like that at first also


Also the plant has gellatti in, so it's going to be real hard to say what it is in veg period. The way that I grow my plants are I usually take a clone of the mother seeded plant. 

That won't be for another 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 30, 2020)

A few pictures of my apple sundaes they kinda smell like the outside of an apple with a little bit of gas wish i would've popped more than two to get a better pheno


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 30, 2020)

BirthdaY Blues 

Blues cookies x BirthdaYcake #4


Few days in flower.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 30, 2020)

I think ima buy bday blues .. with what I seen from the bday crosses now it’s no way that can’t be fire .. and I think it’s gonna yield better than straight blue cookie 

the purple punch cross threw me off .. but these bday cake ones I have now are all winners .. the pheno I burnt and just grew all bad still smells like peaches.. I was gonna junk it but now I think it deserves another run

rado is pumping out the crosses I’m gonna try to do some old and some new because at this rate I will never get to half the packs .. I think ima pop some sundae driver crosses


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> A few pictures of my apple sundaes they kinda smell like the outside of an apple with a little bit of gas wish i would've popped more than two to get a better pheno


What is the apple juice part of the cross? These are the only driver X seeds left at glo that are deeply discounted. 2 for 45


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> What is the apple juice part of the cross? These are the only driver X seeds left at glo that are deeply discounted. 2 for 45


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2020)

Only half sure what orange sour apple is. Obsoul33t has sour apple x orange sour dub which I doubt is it. Jungle boys have orange cookies x sour apple, my best guess would be that’s it. Fairly confident triple og is karmas firewhite #7 x sfv “Triple og”


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Only half sure what orange sour apple is. Obsoul33t has sour apple x orange sour dub which I doubt is it. Jungle boys have orange cookies x sour apple, my best guess would be that’s it. Fairly confident triple og is karmas firewhite #7 x sfv “Triple og”


exotix has a triple og if that matters


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 31, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Only half sure what orange sour apple is. Obsoul33t has sour apple x orange sour dub which I doubt is it. Jungle boys have orange cookies x sour apple, my best guess would be that’s it. Fairly confident triple og is karmas firewhite #7 x sfv “Triple og”


 Close 
Karma has "Triple Kush"









Triple Kush (Karma Genetics) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Triple Kush is a crossing of FireWhite#6 with a SFV OG Kush BX2 male, These are a treu gem, giving proper yielding plants with a good branch structure. Flavour go from sour to lemon pine.A nice 3 way Kush Hybrid.Flowering 9/11 weeks...




en.seedfinder.eu





Triple "XXX " Og is a clone only Og breeders use to breed with.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 31, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> exotix has a triple og if that matters


What Triple Og does exotic have ?


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 31, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Close
> Karma has "Triple Kush"
> 
> 
> ...


My bad, triple kush is the one. I know he shared work with karma so I’d guess that’s the ingredient


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 31, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What Triple Og does exotic have ?


a simple google search will pull up exotic genetics triple og

Why every time I post something u question it .. if u did any research that’s the first strain to pop up on google ..

Type in exotic genetics triple og in google simple

also I keep telling you I been around for a long time online .. some of these strain u never heard about bc either your younger or just started growing either way b4 u question some shit just do ya research

and yes there is also xxx og .. but I’ve heard that one called private reserve og also ..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 31, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> a simple google search will pull up exotic genetics triple og
> 
> Why every time I post something u question it .. if u did any research that’s the first strain to pop up on google ..
> 
> ...


I question most things you post because you are not correct. It happened from when you tried to describe cookies. 

Anyone Online long enough or in the know would think about OrgnKid and all the hybrids that have been made using his triple og. 



Different standards for different folks. Most people when they use Triple Og have been Orgnkid.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 31, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> a simple google search will pull up exotic genetics triple og
> 
> Why every time I post something u question it .. if u did any research that’s the first strain to pop up on google ..
> 
> ...






You bring up Exotic when there has been Triple XXX og for years. But different levels for different people.

BTW didn't Exotic use my Mans Above Alien "Starfighter" to create Cookies and Cream his claim to fame.

Also wheN it comes to this seed game. I will crush anyone Online with their seed Collection vs Mine. [Minus 1 or 5 people ]
I've been collecting seeds since 2002.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 31, 2020)

There’s less than a handful of folks working anything unique currently.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 31, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I question most things you post because you are not correct. It happened from when you tried to describe cookies.
> 
> Anyone Online long enough or in the know would think about OrgnKid and all the hybrids that have been made using his triple og.
> 
> ...


AND I QUOTE “ the third pheno the cookie fam found” <— you said this 3 pages back 

Once u said that I knew u were a weirdo .. if u think cookie fam found any of the genetics especially ogkb .. your a dumb ass .. especially when it’s named after the forum member OGKB

Next thing u keep saying everyone knows orgn kid was the triple xxx og used .. But if everyone knows why would he ask what is triple og 

all I said was exotix had a triple og also .. rado has used diff genetics from other breeders to make crosses .. it’s not impossible 

And idc about ya collection .. show me ya finished buds .. as everyone can see I actually grow decent buds not just talk about em


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 31, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> AND I QUOTE “ the third pheno the cookie fam found” <— you said this 3 pages back
> 
> Once u said that I knew u were a weirdo .. if u think cookie fam found any of the genetics especially ogkb .. your a dumb ass .. especially when it’s named after the forum member OGKB
> 
> ...


To end this.
"also I keep telling you I been around for a long time online .. some of these strain u never heard about bc either your younger or just started growing either way b4 u question some shit just do ya research" 

If This was the funniest shit you said before, only to see you squirm and change it up now. 

Now to where you wrote this 

Next thing u keep saying everyone knows orgn kid was the triple xxx og used .. But if everyone knows why would he ask what is triple og 

Well the man NEVER ASKED WHAT it was he made a mistake a said Triple Og in place of Triple Kush. 

The English Language spoken and written is not your strong suit. I would hate to write to you. Everytime a lawyer would have to be present because you are not good, and quoting what was written for what it was. 3x now you have done this. Anyhow it's been a slice and good luck with quoting people and saying things people actually said or wrote. 

Meh well.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 31, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> And idc about ya collection .. show me ya finished buds .. as everyone can see I actually grow decent buds not just talk about em


You said below "

also I keep telling you I been around for a long time online .. some of these strain u never heard about bc either your younger or just started growing either way b4 u question some shit just do ya research
""


The LAME ABove says he has been here for years and shit. HE TRIED TO BE THE Alphamale then when I pull out a tiny pack its " I don't care about your collection"

One of those people that get shown up in Life and then say "I DON'T CARE" pathetic is you.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 31, 2020)

Lol 

Ima apologize for calling u a dumb ass I should have showed more restraint 

it’s ok bro to be wrong sometimes that’s how we learn .. I’m assuming the cookie story rubbed u the wrong way I was just correcting you bc u were misinformed

for you to have a collection that old you should know things like animal crackers has fire og in it and ogkb came from cookies bag seed a member found ..

and you should spend less time arguing and more popping them old seeds you have ..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 31, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> a simple google search will pull up exotic genetics triple og
> 
> Why every time I post something u question it .. if u did any research that’s the first strain to pop up on google ..
> 
> ...



I would Take 0 Information from you. But you know it all, and are smarter than the rest.

You have 100% correct information in all your post. We should all look up too you        .

PrivaTe Og you hear XXX og is. 


When you post something it is online forever.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 31, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4670604
> I would Take 0 Information from you. But you know it all, and are smarter than the rest.
> 
> You have 100% correct information in all your post. We should all look up too you        .
> ...


I was wrong .. thanks for that .. but by his info the private reserve is actually more elite than the xxx og ..

I can be wrong it’s cool just correct me .. sometimes the info we get is wrong this is why we have the forum to share info .. if u google now there saying private reserve is og 18 from dna .. see how shit can get messed up ?

I’m not sure if this is a ploy to show your connections or your seed collection but I’m not impressed .. all of this info means nothing if your not growing some fire .. quote me in 2 weeks when I cut this heat down


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 31, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I was wrong .. thanks for that .. but by his info the private reserve is actually more elite than the xxx og ..
> 
> I can be wrong it’s cool just correct me .. sometimes the info we get is wrong this is why we have the forum to share info .. if u google now there saying private reserve is og 18 from dna .. see how shit can get messed up ?
> 
> I’m not sure if this is a ploy to show your connections or your seed collection but I’m not impressed .. all of this info means nothing if your not growing some fire .. quote me in 2 weeks when I cut this heat down


I no beef with anyone Online. Many times a person might want to "show out"

Also about google and Og's why use it when The source or creator of the said genetics right at your finger tips , just a simple Ig message /email to friends.

But yeah in two weeks, I'll see this fire you will have. What should I be looking for in the Rado thread?

Btw, You have to have a sick collection ", how do you think Capulator and Cannarado are making todays hits. From the genetics they got on the forums that are similar to mines.


----------



## Silky T (Aug 31, 2020)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I think their all 14 but I was exspecting 10.


That's usually the norm from what I have seen.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 31, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4670604
> I would Take 0 Information from you. But you know it all, and are smarter than the rest.
> 
> You have 100% correct information in all your post. We should all look up too you        .
> ...


Wait so private reserve is ghost og and ghost og is nycd x og?!

the triple og and private reserve were similar in thatthey were both passed to dispensaries in LA so I could see how one might think they’rethe same cut.


----------



## jonesaa (Aug 31, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Now I’m not sure what’s in flower
> 
> the mix up with the silver haze and gushers I figured the haze is in veg still because of the structure of the plant in flower
> 
> ...


Hope this helps you to identify the gushers you have over there... I have four of them beginning bloom here's some shots...



Stems are dark green/red feel rubbery, and the leaves are greasy/leathery.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 31, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Wait so private reserve is ghost og and ghost og is nycd x og?!
> 
> the triple og and private reserve were similar in thatthey were both passed to dispensaries in LA so I could see how one might think they’rethe same cut.


No private og and xxx og are different crosses


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 31, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> No private og and xxx og are different crosses


Right, but is private reserve the same as ghost og?


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 31, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Right, but is private reserve the same as ghost og?


In the dm it said private was from soma seeds nycd male x ghost cut of og that he kept private between sfv growers


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 31, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> In the dm it said private was from soma seeds nycd male x ghost cut of og that he kept private between sfv growers


I'm getting more information from him. Any other questions that people might want to be asked?


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 31, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I'm getting more information from him. Any other questions that people might want to be asked?


Am i right about the info that was previously given or am i getting it mixed up?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 31, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Am i right about the info that was previously given or am i getting it mixed up?


What ever from the my direct message on ig is directly from him..


----------



## nc208 (Aug 31, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Am i right about the info that was previously given or am i getting it mixed up?


I think you got it right. My interpretation is,
Private reserve OG - NYCD x Ghost OG by Soma Seeds, the cut was selected by what Orgnkid hunted and thats the private reserve OG Cut.
Soma Seeds had his cut of Ghost OG so maybe they gave him a bunch to hunt through?
More Info would always be awesome.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 31, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I think you got it right. My interpretation is,
> Private reserve OG - NYCD x Ghost OG by Soma Seeds, the cut was selected by what Orgnkid hunted and thats the private reserve OG Cut.
> Soma Seeds had his cut of Ghost OG so maybe they gave him a bunch to hunt through?
> More Info would always be awesome.


This most definitely! I read that again and it does read as PR being ghost og x nycd. Has it been confirmed that the nycd is sour diesel x afghan/Hawaiian like seed finder says?


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 1, 2020)

Wish glo would regularly email me the sales again. They sent me one a few weeks back but I asked for it. 

Anyone have this weeks sales??


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Wish glo would regularly email me the sales again. They sent me one a few weeks back but I asked for it.
> 
> Anyone have this weeks sales??


Same, they stopped sending me the sales about a month ago, and I’ve paid for every single one of my orders within 24 hours. Maybe because i haven’t made an order in a while? Honestly it’s not a bad thing though, because i got enough seeds as it is, and if i kept getting emails about sales i’d cave......again......for the 10,000th time


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 1, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Same, they stopped sending me the sales about a month ago, and I’ve paid for every single one of my orders within 24 hours. Maybe because i haven’t made an order in a while? Honestly it’s not a bad thing though, because i got enough seeds as it is, and if i kept getting emails about sales i’d cave......again......for the 10,000th time


He told me the email can only hold 2000 email addresses and it bumps you off after a month and half of no orders


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2020)

Moved the Sugar Rush ladies to one of my buddies house last night, and it seems like they were successfully pollinated. The hairs are starting to turn more of a orange/amber color, but we shall see here in the next couple weeks. Most of the cuts are doing extremely well, it seems like 10 and 6 are a little bit more finicky, and no matter what the cuts from number 10 are just absolutely loving life.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 1, 2020)

My Biscotti Chunks, no clue what day she is but im guessing 3-4 weeks in flower. Had a rough start, no matter what I could not give her enough Nitrogen. Several EWC teas, top dressed, and then added extra EWC and watered in, still wasn't getting enough until i started top dressing cow manure. It was hot as shit but worked, she's colored back up but ate quite a few leaves doing so.
Bugs havent been too bad on her. Shes between 9- 10 feet tall altogether.


Cafe Machiatto was in fact a male. A very late showing male with incredible stank. I put him outside to not risk my tent getting pollinated and watch it progress more. The stipules were confusing me thinking it was a female I guess. I have a clone kept so will compare him to the other 4 males.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 1, 2020)

Before and after defoliation on Sundae Driver 19, Garanimals, Grape Gasoline, Octane Mint Sorbet, Strawnana s1, Black Cherry Punch, & Daywrecker Chem. Some bubble hash and pressed as well.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 2, 2020)

nc208 said:


> My Biscotti Chunks, no clue what day she is but im guessing 3-4 weeks in flower. Had a rough start, no matter what I could not give her enough Nitrogen. Several EWC teas, top dressed, and then added extra EWC and watered in, still wasn't getting enough until i started top dressing cow manure. It was hot as shit but worked, she's colored back up but ate quite a few leaves doing so.
> Bugs havent been too bad on her. Shes between 9- 10 feet tall altogether.
> View attachment 4671502
> 
> ...


I respect a plant that is a nitrogen pig. In her heart, she wants to be a massive beast.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Sep 2, 2020)

I’ll have better pictures toma day 29 wish u could upload videos dosixdoho


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Sep 2, 2020)

Smells like fruit loops and little hint of og


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 2, 2020)

My special occasion is giving cereal milk buds a run for there money

right now about two weeks tops and she’s finished .. getting some purple on the leaves so I know she’s about to finish .. the buds tho look white the orange hairs are real light so it looks glossy .. the smell is Like cereal some sweet ass cereal and wedding cake


----------



## Snowback (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm completely new to Cannarado and was thinking about trying out one of the Biscotti Sundae crosses. Has anyone here done one of those crosses? Are they good? Crap? I know this guy has a good rep, and the prices aren't bad...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 4, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I'm completely new to Cannarado and was thinking about trying out one of the Biscotti Sundae crosses. Has anyone here done one of those crosses? Are they good? Crap? I know this guy has a good rep, and the prices aren't bad...


Personally i haven’t yet, but everything i’ve seen from people on here posting, and on instagram everything looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## jonesaa (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## nc208 (Sep 4, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> View attachment 4673778


I'm not going to lie, I got dope freebies but did not get a cool yeti sticker like you got. I got 2 reg cannarado stickers. Jealous.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 4, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> View attachment 4673778


When did they drop the f2?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 4, 2020)

Just did some looking around on the Rado gear website, if anyone missed out on the Watercolor Frosting, and really wanted them they still might be on the site


----------



## jonesaa (Sep 4, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> When did they drop the f2?


I think the f2 dropped earlier in the year? Mar/April? I grabbed this one 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 5, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> I think the f2 dropped earlier in the year? Mar/April? I grabbed this one 3 weeks ago.


Damn i totally slept on it. Are you planning on popping them soon?


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 5, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I'm completely new to Cannarado and was thinking about trying out one of the Biscotti Sundae crosses. Has anyone here done one of those crosses? Are they good? Crap? I know this guy has a good rep, and the prices aren't bad...


Im growing their grape Biscotti sundae right now not giving off any smells during veg but looking very indica


----------



## Snowback (Sep 5, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Im growing their grape Biscotti sundae right now not giving off any smells during veg but looking very indica


Thanks for the feedback. Please do updates when able! I am leaning toward their gelato33 x BS.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 5, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Please do updates when able! I am leaning toward their gelato33 x BS.


Seen and heard nothing but amazing results from the Watercolor Frosting Not to mention with Gushers x Cocomero Gelatti Should have some extremely potent and tasty genotypes to be found. Could never go wrong with a cross of G 33 though, or the SD bx. Also if you’re ordering i would order directly from the Rado gear website, because you always get some freebies that are fucking amazing. Pictures are from the Watercolor Frosting


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 5, 2020)

My mailbox was definitely on fn fire today y’all !! Some new testers in from cannarado pnw !! Cereal Milk x Grape Pie ( you know I’m popping these like ASAP) , Vitamina x Zawtz ( can anyone explain these genetics please) , and the east coast/forum x zelatti !!! And yes I got the yeti sticker too!!! Does anyone know if zelatti is zkittlez x gelatti bx ??


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 5, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> My mailbox was definitely on fn fire today y’all !! Some new testers in from cannarado pnw !! Cereal Milk x Grape Pie ( you know I’m popping these like ASAP) , Vitamina x Zawtz ( can anyone explain these genetics please) , and the east coast/forum x zelatti !!! And yes I got the yeti sticker too!!! Does anyone know if zelatti is zkittlez x gelatti bx ?? View attachment 4675004View attachment 4675005View attachment 4675006


My phone overheated just reading this. I do believe zelatti is zkittles x gelatti bx. Zawtz is zkittlez/Gelatti/King Louie XIII OG Hybrid i have not heard of vitamina before maybe if you comment on one of his post he'll help you out


----------



## nc208 (Sep 5, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> My mailbox was definitely on fn fire today y’all !! Some new testers in from cannarado pnw !! Cereal Milk x Grape Pie ( you know I’m popping these like ASAP) , Vitamina x Zawtz ( can anyone explain these genetics please) , and the east coast/forum x zelatti !!! And yes I got the yeti sticker too!!! Does anyone know if zelatti is zkittlez x gelatti bx ?? View attachment 4675004View attachment 4675005View attachment 4675006


Dope score, I'm pretty sure some sharpie rubbed off that A and its a G. He's got a strain Vitamin G -(Gelato 33 x Gellatti) used in the Take 5 from the gushers drop. I got five n dime which is zawtz x gushers from him.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 5, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Dope score, I'm pretty sure some sharpie rubbed off that A and its a G. He's got a strain Vitamin G -(Gelato 33 x Gellatti) used in the Take 5 from the gushers drop. I got five n dime which is zawtz x gushers from him.


I probably read that wrong ect so thanks so much. I have actually heard of a Vitamina before so that’s why I thought that’s what it could be.


----------



## jonesaa (Sep 5, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Damn i totally slept on it. Are you planning on popping them soon?


Popping them, earliest Nov 20' or at least by Jan/Feb 21'. Gonna try and run this, watercolor frosting, watermelon gushers and bath salt. Right now running a pack of gushers and a bunch of grumpz, both plants looking good so far.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 5, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I probably read that wrong ect so thanks so much. I have actually heard of a Vitamina before so that’s why I thought that’s what it could be.


Vitamina is gelato 33/biscotti X gellati. It was in one of the gushers crosses - struffoli


----------



## nc208 (Sep 5, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Vitamina is gelato 33/biscotti X gellati. It was in one of the gushers crosses - struffoli


This sounds more likely then.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 5, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Popping them, earliest Nov 20' or at least by Jan/Feb 21'. Gonna try and run this, watercolor frosting, watermelon gushers and bath salt. Right now running a pack of gushers and a bunch of grumpz, both plants looking good so far.


Any pics?


----------



## Snowback (Sep 6, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Seen and heard nothing but amazing results from the Watercolor Frosting Not to mention with Gushers x Cocomero Gelatti Should have some extremely potent and tasty genotypes to be found. Could never go wrong with a cross of G 33 though, or the SD bx. Also if you’re ordering i would order directly from the Rado gear website, because you always get some freebies that are fucking amazing. Pictures are from the Watercolor Frosting


Thanks for the advice. I came across this SD pic from IG just before I came to the forum. Looks tasty.
https://gramho.com/media/2391989493516373619


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 6, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Thanks for the advice. I came across this SD pic from IG just before I came. Looks tasty.
> https://gramho.com/media/2391989493516373619


Trumed in Arizona is always growing fire products from in house to relentless and cannarado always growing fire


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 6, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Vitamina is gelato 33/biscotti X gellati. It was in one of the gushers crosses - struffoli


Knew I seen it before thanks


----------



## nc208 (Sep 6, 2020)

Anyone grown out WTF OG by rado?
(Fire og x triangle kush) x the white.

GLO has it up for 150 if anyone is looking for something older and a bit more OG. I'm done buying seeds til I can get enough of mine popped. Or so I say.... 


WTF OG- Cannarado Genetics – G and L Apparel


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Anyone grown out WTF OG by rado?
> (Fire og x triangle kush) x the white.
> 
> GLO has it up for 150 if anyone is looking for something older and a bit more OG. I'm done buying seeds til I can get enough of mine popped. Or so I say....
> ...


I was thinking of grabbing that but haven’t pulled the trigger


----------



## nc208 (Sep 6, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I was thinking of grabbing that but haven’t pulled the trigger


You should. Its not a bad price for an old rado strain.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You should. Its not a bad price for an old rado strain.


is that the cross that he’s been calling TriFi in a lot of his newer work? Maybe the genotype that was found out of that cross? Or is TriFi from the Swamp Boys(and they just share similar genetics, except from SB their stud would be the White91)?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 6, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> is that the cross that he’s been calling TriFi in a lot of his newer work? Maybe the genotype that was found out of that cross? Or is TriFi from the Swamp Boys(and they just share similar genetics, except from SB their stud would be the White91)?


You'd have to check with him. Fire og x triangle was the cut used and rado hit that with the white. Maybe that cut is trifi.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You'd have to check with him. Fire og x triangle was the cut used and rado hit that with the white. Maybe that cut is trifi.


Fire og x tk is trifi. Unfortunately the packs aren’t on the site anymore but glo had csi the white and WiFi x tk for fiddy per. Got lemon tree and zkittlez x tk for 50 a pack still, I have three of those lemon tree packs, the tk x zkittlez looks super from what I’ve seen on IG.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 6, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Fire og x tk is trifi. Unfortunately the packs aren’t on the site anymore but glo had csi the white and WiFi x tk for fiddy per. Got lemon tree and zkittlez x tk for 50 a pack still, I have three of those lemon tree packs, the tk x zkittlez looks super from what I’ve seen on IG.


i think i know exactly who you’re talking about, and they looked absolutely amazing. Glad i grabbed some of those Z S1s, and Savage Urkle(SFV x PU) x TK. Personally think a cut could be found out of the SU x TK, and could give the T1000 cut a run for it’s money


----------



## jonesaa (Sep 7, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Any pics?


The latest pics I have are just a week into bloom, I will post some up in a few weeks and update when things get exciting. I posted some of the gushers, the grumpz I think I have 5 or 6 females out of a freebie pack of 8 or so seeds. All the plants when I last saw them had very identical growth patterns/leaf/stem, didn't seem to like to branch much, we'll see soon... Grumpz #1 below ~10 days into bloom.


----------



## Shastafarian (Sep 7, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> This sounds spot on u could be right .. they prolly seen gelo on the bag and figured gelato .. A mistake
> 
> I just got some sherbinski tho .. it has a great flavor and mellow high .. I don’t see a lot of people breeding with the sherbinski is the cut that tight ?
> 
> ...


Ya man grab that Now N later or an extra 1 for me lol I could use it how much they charging for it?


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 7, 2020)

Dubble sundae at day 41ish in the 2x4, little mini monocrop. I’ll take them 56-58 this run, I think the flavor could benefit from an early harvest. Everyone always says take the sour dubb cut 56 days... Took it about 65 last round.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 7, 2020)

My two phenos of apple sundae they didnt really impress me too much but i had those deficiency late in runs ima chop them hella soon like a couple days i ran them a little too long full amber trichs on the tops, one pheno i have does have this gas apple smell and the other has a kinda grapey smell mixed with apples then again i only ran two seeds so i might do the rest later on down the road


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 7, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> My two phenos of apple sundae they didnt really impress me too much but i had those deficiency late in runs ima chop them hella soon like a couple days i ran them a little too long full amber trichs on the tops, one pheno i have does have this gas apple smell and the other has a kinda grapey smell mixed with apples then again i only ran two seeds so i might do the rest later on down the road


Looks good to me man. I always get more vigor indoors off anything I clone vs seed run. I bet there’s something nice in those last 5-6 seeds


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 7, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Looks good to me man. I always get more vigor indoors off anything I clone vs seed run. I bet there’s something nice in those last 5-6 seeds


Its gonna be fire for sure they are super dense i just wanted straight apple terps.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 8, 2020)

Shastafarian said:


> Ya man grab that Now N later or an extra 1 for me lol I could use it how much they charging for it?


I passed on it but I’ll get it over the winter .. I’m tryna find the next best thing so I’m chilling in clones rn


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh and I’m gonna take some pics bc these girls almost ready to chop 

The single scoop and the special occasion are gonna get cloned there too fire .. the tk91 is gonna go 11 weeks for sure 

I got some purple on the everything too


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 8, 2020)

The seeds came up quick.





This pack came with a total of Six seeds (not plus )   I'm not surprised as this was one of the more limited packs from the drop. 

All six seeds have come up as of now.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The seeds came up quick.
> 
> View attachment 4677683
> 
> ...


Hopefully they all keep that vigor i cant wait to see these


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 8, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Hopefully they all keep that vigor i cant wait to see these


Thank you, I hope so. I'm about to give these plants some DE Light. 


This is what I started the initial seedlings.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 8, 2020)

GushLatti

A friend has taken a few of these off my hands for safe keeping/grow out. This would be interesting as The pheno's have been numbered aswell. 

**In my opinion if you have a good friend or partner give them half of what you have, because if you lose anything, it's over.


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 8, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This pack came with a total of Six seeds (not plus )   I'm not surprised as this was one of the more limited packs from the drop.
> 
> All six seeds have come up as of now.


my last 3 rado packs have been only 6. Which sucks because In the past ive had packs with as many as 9 viable beans


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 8, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> My mailbox was definitely on fn fire today y’all !! Some new testers in from cannarado pnw !! Cereal Milk x Grape Pie ( you know I’m popping these like ASAP) , Vitamina x Zawtz ( can anyone explain these genetics please) , and the east coast/forum x zelatti !!! And yes I got the yeti sticker too!!! Does anyone know if zelatti is zkittlez x gelatti bx ?? View attachment 4675004View attachment 4675005View attachment 4675006


Im jelly. I love gp. I have some gpx doho id like 2 c how those come out. I hope he does a grape pie drop soon ive been saving up


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 8, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Im jelly. I love gp. I have some gpx doho id like 2 c how those come out. I hope he does a grape pie drop soon ive been saving up


Should be the grape pie x jet fuel gelato drop coming soonish


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 8, 2020)

just ordered 2 packs of watercolor frosting today after hearing and seeing some great things. Also scored 2 packs of LemonHokos BlueBerry Bx3 in a drop a couple days ago (sold out in less than 3 min). Needless to say I'm planning on crossing the 2 strains to make 'Blue Frosting'


----------



## nc208 (Sep 9, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Should be the grape pie x jet fuel gelato drop coming soonish


Yes but when??????? This will most likely drop everywhere and not mostly rados site since compound is everywhere?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 9, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> my last 3 rado packs have been only 6. Which sucks because In the past ive had packs with as many as 9 viable beans


I guess I don't feel so bad anymore. What packs came with six seeds. I have another pack coming.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 9, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I guess I don't feel so bad anymore. What packs came with six seeds. I have another pack coming.


My sundae sunset had 16 fems


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 9, 2020)

im still looking for a pack of 'Blushers'. Who wants to sell me their pack? or trade i got lots of unopened elite packs lmk


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 9, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> My sundae sunset had 16 fems


Let me get this right. A pack that said "Six" plus seeds came with 16 fems. Even for a Ten pack of regulars that is generous. 13 usually would be the bonus.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Yes but when??????? This will most likely drop everywhere and not mostly rados site since compound is everywhere?


Just got testers in so it will be before too long. My garden is always a few grape pie crosses and probably always will.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 9, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Just got testers in so it will be before too long. My garden is always a few grape pie crosses and probably always will.


I hate you. What did you get?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 9, 2020)

Lemon dough x sour apple.
Its still pretty early but this one is showing OGKB right out the gates. Other girl is much better along.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Sep 9, 2020)

Dosi x doho update day36


----------



## nc208 (Sep 9, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Dosi x doho update day36 View attachment 4679081View attachment 4679083View attachment 4679085


That was one of the freebies right? Looks fantastic. I've got a butterscotch? X doho thats sitting in the pile of freebies.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 10, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Dosi x doho update day36 View attachment 4679081View attachment 4679083View attachment 4679085


I like the last picture(all). How much heat comes off your light.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 10, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> My mailbox was definitely on fn fire today y’all !! Some new testers in from cannarado pnw !! Cereal Milk x Grape Pie ( you know I’m popping these like ASAP) , Vitamina x Zawtz ( can anyone explain these genetics please) , and the east coast/forum x zelatti !!! And yes I got the yeti sticker too!!! Does anyone know if zelatti is zkittlez x gelatti bx ?? View attachment 4675004View attachment 4675005View attachment 4675006


Meant to ask you on those did cannarado pnw give those to you as freebies ( with seeds purchased )? 

I have an up coming order with them.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 10, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Meant to ask you on those did cannarado pnw give those to you as freebies ( with seeds purchased )?
> 
> I have an up coming order with them.


I've gotten a pack that said tester pack in an order before but nothing in a bag with just sharpie writing


----------



## MaybeOld (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi guys and guylettes, never grown cannarado genetics before but interested. 

Any reccomendations?


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 10, 2020)

MaybeOld said:


> Hi guys and guylettes, never grown cannarado genetics before but interested.
> 
> Any reccomendations?


The lemon loran sounds right(gushers X). Probably the pack I’d be most interested in with what’s currently in his site. Long bottom leaf is jacks cleaner x sfv og. I made a similar cross with qleaner and og18 years ago and it was amazing. Huge yields of lemonadey og with a really good happy high.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 10, 2020)

So idk if I had dormant mites or I picked them up horse back riding (pause) .. but they were going crazy on my fav plant the special o so I pulled it .. I wanted 10 more days but I didn’t want it to spread more 

everything looks ok but im gonna chop and do a full clean bomb before next round ..

The plant itself (special o ).. is fire tho taste like wedding cake smells like it but not as sweet .. the high is really nice functional with no body then it just builds up till u feel it in your eyes .. I think it’s bc I pulled a little early But I prefer this high over the more stony one .. pics when it dries 

the tk91 chem pheno is really my new fav .. it just exploded over night and is finishing b4 everything else .. the Stem is about to snap and I staked it 2x .. looks like sour d almost

single scoop one and two .. with two being a super super heavy yielder .. the stems are bent and there all leaning


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 10, 2020)

I’m flushing them out so don’t mind the yellow leaves.. but this plant is so heavy it won’t stand up

tbh all the plants are leaning on each other u can see the bubble gum cookies in the back I tied to the pole and half is still falling


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 10, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> So idk if I had dormant mites or I picked them up horse back riding (pause) .. but they were going crazy on my fav plant the special o so I pulled it .. I wanted 10 more days but I didn’t want it to spread more
> 
> everything looks ok but im gonna chop and do a full clean bomb before next round ..
> 
> ...



Get you some of these and hang them in the rest of your crops. They will go after thrips/ fungus gnats / and small mites.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 10, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4680046
> Get you some of these and hang them in the rest of your crops. They will go after thrips/ fungus gnats / and small mites.


Clutch


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Sep 10, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I like the last picture(all). How much heat comes off your light.


Quite cool actually mfs stretched all the way to the light and they seam to soak it the fuck up we’ll see first run with this light


----------



## MaybeOld (Sep 11, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> The lemon loran sounds right(gushers X). Probably the pack I’d be most interested in with what’s currently in his site. Long bottom leaf is jacks cleaner x sfv og. I made a similar cross with qleaner and og18 years ago and it was amazing. Huge yields of lemonadey og with a really good happy high.


Thanks for the nice reply man, I'll hope for the same, when I grow them out I'll keep everyone updated. I love my OGs too, been growing a strain that is a cross with a Karmas crumbled lime in and they are stinking!


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 11, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I guess I don't feel so bad anymore. What packs came with six seeds. I have another pack coming.


all the newer stuff, gushers crosses.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 12, 2020)

Pics 1 and 2 .. single scoop pheno 1 

pic 3 - tk 91 chem pheno

pics 4 and 5 - single scoop pheno 2

you can see the gelato 33 hairy structure in these


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 12, 2020)

5/7 grumpz F2 germinated, but there’s a massive disparity in their growth rates. No matter what I’m keeping a male from this run. I’ve never seen a convergence of genetic lines as insane as this one and throwing out a healthy, vigorous male would be straight up criminal. I’ll probably be happy with whatever I get, but I’m sort of hoping that the two really vigorous ones are a boy and a girl.

I just repotted the tropicanna zelattis and the jibba jabbas, so I’m hoping they’ll start growing faster now. Those little blue pots are great for saving space but things get rootbound rather quickly. Daily biscotti sundae and Cookie Crisp are getting popped once I sex all the seedlings currently growing. I’m saving a grumpz male but that’s it. I think I’m also getting rid of all my old greenpoint phenos except for one really exceptional girl (that just happens to be a cross of a Rado strain).


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 12, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> View attachment 4681527View attachment 4681530View attachment 4681531View attachment 4681533View attachment 4681532
> Pics 1 and 2 .. single scoop pheno 1
> 
> pic 3 - tk 91 chem pheno
> ...


What week are you in now 7/8... looks just about done


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 13, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What week are you in now 7/8... looks just about done


Yup like 8 and a half .. they were pretty quick bc these are the seed moms .. but I didn’t count I kno I flipped them on the 11th or 12 and just said in 2 months from that day or the 12th .. so 8-9 weeks 

the single scoop are done but there’s still stacking the second pheno is so heavy the branches snapped on the lowers and the tk91 too .. I’m pulling those 3 Monday I’m too tired to do anything now

I’m smoking the special occasion now the flavor is so addictive..this is no cure 65% dry .. the other pheno smells like peaches and kush ..

I need a fire make to hit to that special O .. I do have ice cream cake x gushers bx from glo .. I have the icc cut also .. idk but either I’m gonna go gas or more cake


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 13, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> Yup like 8 and a half .. they were pretty quick bc these are the seed moms .. but I didn’t count I kno I flipped them on the 11th or 12 and just said in 2 months from that day or the 12th .. so 8-9 weeks
> 
> the single scoop are done but there’s still stacking the second pheno is so heavy the branches snapped on the lowers and the tk91 too .. I’m pulling those 3 Monday I’m too tired to do anything now
> 
> ...


Good to know.

So around July 12th. 

I usually like to take clones of the seeded mom and grow them out to flower. I think I will be doing that with my next few plants .


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 13, 2020)

GushLatti
《Gellatti × Gushers》


Third picture is a close up of the second one.


I'm actually deciding if I should Top this plant or not. Plants are developing well.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Sep 13, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> GushLatti
> 《Gellatti × Gushers》
> View attachment 4682360View attachment 4682362
> 
> ...


Nice fat healthy leafs


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 13, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Nice fat healthy leafs


Thanks. Still deciding on how I want to train this plant. Oh too top or not too.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 13, 2020)

Hitting the dubble sundae minicrop with half Athena bloom, half jacks ultra violet, with a 2/3 ratio Athena core and 1/3 epsom to jacks uv for 5-6 days then flush. Super dense gluey piney basement and lime stink. I love how red and whispy the pistols are On this plant, wish it had a little less leaf and more stretch but she looks like she’ll weigh good in this baby mono setup.

this second 2x4 is a week or so behind but I added the bloom booster at the same time. It hasthe Cannarado herm in the far left, a blue cheese quake that’s getting it’s last run middle left, A dubble sundae cut middle right, and the blue cheesequake cut I’ll keep around for now on the end right. Close up of the Cannarado Herm topanga lemon x dubb sundae.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 14, 2020)

Under canopy mostly sundae driver from phinest and thats rado’s selection as he told me the other day.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Hitting the dubble sundae minicrop with half Athena bloom, half jacks ultra violet, with a 2/3 ratio Athena core and 1/3 epsom to jacks uv for 5-6 days then flush. Super dense gluey piney basement and lime stink. I love how red and whispy the pistols are On this plant, wish it had a little less leaf and more stretch but she looks like she’ll weigh good in this baby mono setup.View attachment 4683096View attachment 4683097
> 
> this second 2x4 is a week or so behind but I added the bloom booster at the same time. It hasthe Cannarado herm in the far left, a blue cheese quake that’s getting it’s last run middle left, A dubble sundae cut middle right, and the blue cheesequake cut I’ll keep around for now on the end right. Close up of the Cannarado Herm topanga lemon x dubb sundae.View attachment 4683106View attachment 4683105View attachment 4683107


Guess it's the genetic's ig everything else didn't harm in that same area.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 14, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Under canopy mostly sundae driver from phinest and thats rado’s selection as he told me the other day.


Is that the #19?


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 14, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Guess it's the genetic's ig everything else didn't harm in that same area.


The herm plant isn’t actually showing instability. It’s just a plant from a seed I popped out of a topanga bud from a dubble sundae that threw a few bananas. Hoping it stays stable because she’s frosted AF


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> The herm plant isn’t actually showing instability. It’s just a plant from a seed I popped out of a topanga bud from a dubble sundae that threw a few bananas. Hoping it stays stable because she’s frosted AF


Isn't it common that if you find single seeds in bud instead of making a controlled pollination you have a high percentage that the seed will have been created from a rouge pollen sack that went unseen? and therefore have herm genetics built in? info i got from duke diamond


----------



## nc208 (Sep 14, 2020)

jasonryan00 said:


> Isn't it common that if you find single seeds in bud instead of making a controlled pollination you have a high percentage that the seed will have been created from a rouge pollen sack that went unseen? and therefore have herm genetics built in? info i got from duke diamond


How do you compare that perspective to that of plants creating a self seed for preservation?


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 14, 2020)

jasonryan00 said:


> Isn't it common that if you find single seeds in bud instead of making a controlled pollination you have a high percentage that the seed will have been created from a rouge pollen sack that went unseen? and therefore have herm genetics built in? info i got from duke diamond


I think if the plant selfed it would be more likely to have a high percentage of herm progeny. I’m like 99% certain this is the dubb sundae onto the topanga lemon. The TL’s have al been stable, the bananas were obvious on one pheno or the dubble sundae. It also shows vegetative growth similar to the dubble sundaes. I think a seed coming out of a stable plant from an intersex plant has a good likelihood of being more stable than the pollen donor.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> How do you compare that perspective to that of plants creating a self seed for preservation?


the plant self seeding for preservation is producing a male flower on a female plant. How is that any different from a herm? genetics in that seed would reflect the process that created it. A traditional mix of a separate male and female would be different that a plant seeding itself. Maybe i'm wrong


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 14, 2020)

so i cut clones of my sticky sundae last run even though every plant hermed on me and left me with a slightly seedy crop. I flowered and chopped the clones a couple months ago and have been happily enjoying the smoke since. i havent found any seeds in the buds from the clones though......Which means it probably hermed due to stress the 1st run, right? I still have a bunch of seeds from the buds but i was scared to germ any of em because herms suck.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 14, 2020)

I think GG4 is known to throw herm progeny moreso than your average plant. A lot of people have success running clones of plants that show intersex on the seed run though so they could be the case. Was there a particular stress they experienced the seed run? Heat or light leaks?


madvillian420 said:


> so i cut clones of my sticky sundae last run even though every plant hermed on me and left me with a slightly seedy crop. I flowered and chopped the clones a couple months ago and have been happily enjoying the smoke since. i havent found any seeds in the buds from the clones though......Which means it probably hermed due to stress the 1st run, right? I still have a bunch of seeds from the buds but i was scared to germ any of em because herms suck.


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I think GG4 is known to throw herm progeny moreso than your average plant. A lot of people have success running clones of plants that show intersex on the seed run though so they could be the case.* Was there a particular stress they experienced the seed run? Heat or light leaks?*


both of those lol, as well as almost dying from being very underwatered a couple times


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Is that the #19?


No. It’s Rado selection of sundae driver then put through tissue culture.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 15, 2020)

That daily biscotti v2 looks real nice, my sis is giving me a few beans. Im debating highly the daily cream on glo and the rest of the daily crosses. My daily grape and special very nice strong structured plants.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 15, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> 5/7 grumpz F2 germinated, but there’s a massive disparity in their growth rates. No matter what I’m keeping a male from this run. I’ve never seen a convergence of genetic lines as insane as this one and throwing out a healthy, vigorous male would be straight up criminal. I’ll probably be happy with whatever I get, but I’m sort of hoping that the two really vigorous ones are a boy and a girl.
> View attachment 4682058
> I just repotted the tropicanna zelattis and the jibba jabbas, so I’m hoping they’ll start growing faster now. Those little blue pots are great for saving space but things get rootbound rather quickly. Daily biscotti sundae and Cookie Crisp are getting popped once I sex all the seedlings currently growing. I’m saving a grumpz male but that’s it. I think I’m also getting rid of all my old greenpoint phenos except for one really exceptional girl (that just happens to be a cross of a Rado strain).


----------



## Railage (Sep 16, 2020)

One of my cookie dough sundae phenos pressed out a 21.1% return, very pleased its my first time getting over 20%
Doesn’t matter though cause I’m not running them anymore.
The other 4 phenos did 15-19% return.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 16, 2020)

Railage said:


> One of my cookie dough sundae phenos pressed out a 21.1% return, very pleased its my first time getting over 20%
> Doesn’t matter though cause I’m not running them anymore.
> The other 4 phenos did 15-19% return.


I haven’t squished any rosin in a while, but I’ve never gotten better than 15% on any of my phenos. It seems to be a ceiling but I haven’t tried on any recent harvests and my cultivation skills have improved. I think a lot of those 30% claims are exaggerated.


----------



## bonytang (Sep 16, 2020)

nc208 said:


> That was one of the freebies right? Looks fantastic. I've got a butterscotch? X doho thats sitting in the pile of freebies.


me too on the butterscotch x doho. ran the sour strawberry x doho last year and tried just 2 of the dosi doho and 1 didn't germ + the other was male. still hanging on to the purple punch x doho & lemon pack


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 16, 2020)

bonytang said:


> me too on the butterscotch x doho. ran the sour strawberry x doho last year and tried just 2 of the dosi doho and 1 didn't germ + the other was male. still hanging on to the purple punch x doho & lemon packView attachment 4686140


Grow out the Lemon one,- what are the genetics like in your area.


----------



## bonytang (Sep 16, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Grow out the Lemon one,- what are the genetics like in your area.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Just left the dispensary I was at so just recently starting to get my stock back up. Mostly run strains we ran + some favs mostly from Alien Genetics.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 16, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Grow out the Lemon one,- what are the genetics like in your area.


Lemon tree is the shit. Especially the cut Cannarado uses, which I would bet is the str8organics lemonade cut. I second growing out the lemon pack


----------



## bonytang (Sep 16, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Lemon tree is the shit. Especially the cut Cannarado uses, which I would bet is the str8organics lemonade cut. I second growing out the lemon pack





Lightgreen2k said:


> Grow out the Lemon one,- what are the genetics like in your area.



...dropping Lemon Tree in rotation for the next run!


----------



## ktmracer51 (Sep 17, 2020)

Just finished up butterscotch x doho freebies couple weeks ago. Had two females out of the 5 seeds. They both hermed the whole damn time which was frustrating.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 17, 2020)

ktmracer51 said:


> Just finished up butterscotch x doho freebies couple weeks ago. Had two females out of the 5 seeds. They both hermed the whole damn time which was frustrating.


Damn. When did they herm , towards the end?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 17, 2020)

Birthday Blues #4


----------



## ktmracer51 (Sep 17, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Damn. When did they herm , towards the end?


Early on and kept throwing nanners for about 4-6 weeks. I work a lot so I pulled them best I could but, still seeded up. Pulled 30-40 seeds out of it as they developed. Disregard the shitty leaves; had a nute lockout while I was on vacation couple weeks before chop.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 17, 2020)

Dry pics coming late tonight for some 

found a half of seed in something but no seeds or nanners besides that

I’m not gonna but anymore seeds till Xmas .. I think I have enough and a lot of the popular stuff (atm) ..I wanna see to anyone having problems with herms invest that money into your setup .. with what we spend on seeds we can have some top of the line setups so I’m not gonna skip

that said I love my de bc it makes them produce heavy but the light being so close I get bleaching it stress at the tops .. leds are a option but I can’t air cool them ..last run was mostly on 600 and they still bleached


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 17, 2020)

Outdoor Alter Bread


----------



## bunnybunny (Sep 17, 2020)

Has anyone had seedlings with this dark color taproot? Only time I ever had it, the seeds didn't make it. I just germinated 6 Melon Styx and they all have this.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 18, 2020)

bonytang said:


> me too on the butterscotch x doho. ran the sour strawberry x doho last year and tried just 2 of the dosi doho and 1 didn't germ + the other was male. still hanging on to the purple punch x doho & lemon packView attachment 4686140


if you like lemon terps you’re in for a treat with those lemonessence freebies.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 18, 2020)

Ordered another pack of Watercolor Frosting, sold one of the ones i had to one of the growmies, so figured might as well replace it, and get some freebies while at it too. Was thinking about the Guavamero, but decided against it since i have more than enough seeds. Here’s some pics of the Sugar Rush genotypes that got seeded by the CaliMints 3 stud. Definitely looking forward to what can be found out of these. First pic is are SR6, next two at SR nine, and the last two are SR10. That CM3 stud did his thing, and really happy with the amount of seeds i could potentially get. My buddy kept cuts of his genotype, its absolutely beasting in week 6 of bloom, and looks absolutely amazing. Might still end up grabbing another pack of it to do a back cross.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 18, 2020)

Fresh Biscotti Round 2, day 25 since flip,
#1- this girl goes to 75 days.




#6 - She's done in 50ish days. Terps are off the chart with this one. This is the Keeper out of the 2 I had left.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 18, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Same, they stopped sending me the sales about a month ago, and I’ve paid for every single one of my orders within 24 hours. Maybe because i haven’t made an order in a while? Honestly it’s not a bad thing though, because i got enough seeds as it is, and if i kept getting emails about sales i’d cave......again......for the 10,000th time


Anyone have the sales this week......


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 18, 2020)

I’d like to hit up another sale if they’re having one. Been wanting to pick up that melonacci for a bit now. All my little ones are starting to take off. All look really healthy. Even the two slower growing grumpz look like they might pick up the pace here soon. Looks like I’ll have a lot to choose from. Lots of variation in the grumpz and tropicanna zelatti. I’ve got my eye on that little compact tropicanna zelatti in the upper left of the group on the right. I hope it’s a girl because I’ll love a hard hitting indica dominant pheno with that lineage. I know the floor of the tent is getting a little dirty. Gonna take care of that this weekend.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Sep 18, 2020)

Day 46 DOSI X DOHO


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 19, 2020)

I 


bonytang said:


> me too on the butterscotch x doho. ran the sour strawberry x doho last year and tried just 2 of the dosi doho and 1 didn't germ + the other was male. still hanging on to the purple punch x doho & lemon packView attachment 4686140


would love to hear some feedback on any of these ...if anyone has grown them out. I also am searching for one of those lemonjack freebies if anyone would care to trade or part. It’s for a very important breeding project. Thanks.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 19, 2020)

looking nice. Subbed.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 19, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I
> 
> would love to hear some feedback on any of these ...if anyone has grown them out. I also am searching for one of those lemonjack freebies if anyone would care to trade or part. It’s for a very important breeding project. Thanks.


How did your lemonatti turn out?


----------



## bonytang (Sep 19, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I
> 
> would love to hear some feedback on any of these ...if anyone has grown them out. I also am searching for one of those lemonjack freebies if anyone would care to trade or part. It’s for a very important breeding project. Thanks.


Planned to run the lemon pack next but we'll see if anything changes. Keep you posted. The Doso has been on my eye too for a minute, nice thread above just lit up some snaps looks A++


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 19, 2020)

bonytang said:


> me too on the butterscotch x doho. ran the sour strawberry x doho last year and tried just 2 of the dosi doho and 1 didn't germ + the other was male. still hanging on to the purple punch x doho & lemon packView attachment 4686140


How was the sour strawberry x doho? Got a pack of straight sour strawberry from bog


----------



## bonytang (Sep 19, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> How was the sour strawberry x doho? Got a pack of straight sour strawberry from bog


Had 2 packs of the Strawberry, ran one of them just for water hash. I think I still have a 1/2 pack saved somewhere.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 20, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> How was the sour strawberry x doho? Got a pack of straight sour strawberry from bog


They smell very fruity nice hard buds on 2 phenos 1 was a bit more stretchy than the kush dom pheno and the last 1 was smaller buds and leafy but most frosty . They were good no herms at all.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 20, 2020)

The new starts, someone else had started these or had received them 'White Grape Gushers '


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 20, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Day 46 DOSI X DOHO View attachment 4688269View attachment 4688270View attachment 4688271View attachment 4688272View attachment 4688273View attachment 4688275View attachment 4688276View attachment 4688277View attachment 4688278View attachment 4688279


How many days/weeks are you taking this too, are you going 60+

Looks like about 2 weeks out..


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Sep 21, 2020)

That’s what I was thinking read my mind I’m a start flush next week


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 21, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The new starts, someone else had started these or had received them 'White Grape Gushers '
> 
> View attachment 4690051View attachment 4690052View attachment 4690057View attachment 4690058


i got a pack of those from a trade through some iG auction page. Plan on popping a pack of those, the True Lemon Gushers, Grape Cream Cake(or Purple ice Water{ice Cream Cake x Grape Cream Cake that i just ordered, yeah i know i got a problem but things are coming to fruition}, Sherb Breath, and either a pack of the SD(F1s, F2s, or crosses), Grape Pie fems, or Grape Blow) Once i get this new spot. Should be here very soon, and i’m fucking stoked. Going to hold off on popping any of the Sugar Rush x CaliMints seeds that are in the making, because i’m trying to snag another pack of the Sugar Rush to make a bx, and also F2 them(if any of them are worth running). Can’t wait, because that house is going to smell like straight grapes, OG, gelato, and vanilla frosting. So everything in one shape or form is going to have genetics from Rado in it, except the Sherb Breath.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 21, 2020)

Took some topanga lemon #6’s down today. First run with the qb’s and salts. Tips got a lil wore out from the light intensity and i coulda defoliated more but it still stacked chunky nugs like 3 1/2 ft down the plant. This pheno is orange and tennis ball/athletics stank. Might be my personal favorite, can’t get enough of the flavor and the high is bueno. They all have nice balanced highs honestly, #7 is strong af and gets huge but all earthy kush.


----------



## bunnybunny (Sep 21, 2020)

Only 1 of my 6 Melon Styx seeds properly germinated and sprouted. Anyone else have trouble with these?


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Sep 21, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> Has anyone had seedlings with this dark color taproot? Only time I ever had it, the seeds didn't make it. I just germinated 6 Melon Styx and they all have this.


Popped a five pack of GrumpZ 45 days ago and one had a black taproot. It sprouted fine but quickly started to lag and eventually just quit. Only time I’ve seen it, I hope yours work out well.


----------



## bunnybunny (Sep 21, 2020)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> Popped a five pack of GrumpZ 45 days ago and one had a black taproot. It sprouted fine but quickly started to lag and eventually just quit. Only time I’ve seen it, I hope yours work out well.


Yeah that as the only one with the tap root that even made it out of the seed. 2 of the other 5 split a little and then stopped. The other 3 didn't even open up. So I'm 1 for 6 on the melon styx and this one is lagging behind all my other seeds (different breeder), so I'm not sure if it's even going to make it.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 22, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> Yeah that as the only one with the tap root that even made it out of the seed. 2 of the other 5 split a little and then stopped. The other 3 didn't even open up. So I'm 1 for 6 on the melon styx and this one is lagging behind all my other seeds (different breeder), so I'm not sure if it's even going to make it.


Did you try cracking them to see if it was just a tough shell?


----------



## bunnybunny (Sep 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Did you try cracking them to see if it was just a tough shell?


The two that split a little so where I could see their tail, yes, and I put them in coco and watered them like all of the other seeds. Nothing changed on those two. 

You might be onto something with shell toughness, because I think I'm going to have to split the shell of the 1 melon styx that is growing. It cotyledons don't seem to be able to split it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 22, 2020)

Man that nilla wafer was a special one. I share my crop with my dad, trim an o for me get an o free Lol not a bad deal. He was like man most of it is “about the same” to me, but that nilla I can really tell is a burner in a good way. We are both big fans of it. Nilla wafer was my greatest producer ever at over 8 onions off one plant and the stuff is sticky honeysuckle/pepper smelling dank.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> My Biscotti Chunks, no clue what day she is but im guessing 3-4 weeks in flower. Had a rough start, no matter what I could not give her enough Nitrogen. Several EWC teas, top dressed, and then added extra EWC and watered in, still wasn't getting enough until i started top dressing cow manure. It was hot as shit but worked, she's colored back up but ate quite a few leaves doing so.
> Bugs havent been too bad on her. Shes between 9- 10 feet tall altogether.
> View attachment 4671502
> 
> ...


I was wondering about a plant like this man. I imagine the sun has enough whatever it takes to grow a plant to where the “bush” aspect, wouldn’t really matter. Seems inside, with a “bush”, only the mains/external buds of the plant get a lot of light, with a lot of “larf” in the inners and lower stuff. Not the case with outside I’d guess but man bushes like that inside don’t ever work in my favor even with “good” horticulture lighting group (HLG) lights. Nice bush man can’t wait to see the end.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 22, 2020)

Gushlatti grabbed out of the few.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 23, 2020)

My very first Cannarado is "Gelatti Biscotti". Cannarado seems to have some very loyal fans and hopefully I can become one of them. If any of you have experience with the Biscotti Sundae crosses, I would welcome any comments or advice.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 23, 2020)

nc208 said:


> How did your lemonatti turn out?


Lemonlatti and they had germination issues. Ended up with 1 female. She was so good. Nice yield and quality all around.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 23, 2020)

Snowback said:


> My very first Cannarado is "Gelatti Biscotti". Cannarado seems to have some very loyal fans and hopefully I can become one of them. If any of you have experience with the Biscotti Sundae crosses, I would welcome any comments or advice.


I grew out Peanutbutter Biscotti Sundae. Man I miss that smoke. It was so heavy. Excellent line for sure and very slept on.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 23, 2020)

Just popped cereal milk x grape pie & Vitamina x Zawtz testers as well as one from Clearwater creamsizzle ( runtz x creamsicle 4) 

Both daywrecker chem were males so they got pulled. 

My garden is going so crazy rn too y’all. You guys and gals will be most interested in garanimals & phinest driver but so far everything seems very very fire.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 23, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Just popped cereal milk x grape pie & Vitamina x Zawtz testers as well as one from Clearwater creamsizzle ( runtz x creamsicle 4)
> 
> Both daywrecker chem were males so they got pulled.
> 
> My garden is going so crazy rn too y’all. You guys and gals will be most interested in garanimals & phinest driver but so far everything seems very very fire.


Nice.
Did you get those testers (cereal milk) from Cannarado himself or Pnw. Cannarado Pnw said he was sending over something, we shall see.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 23, 2020)

I’d shit for a biscotti bean or pack. Always one I wanted to run. Dad had a biscotti pen or something at a KISS concert a few years back that was greaT and I’ve been meaning to run my dad a biscotti cross for some time now


----------



## MangoTable (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm trying to pull the trigger on some beans for a sog build-out

Can someone tell me how the cocomero stacks out? I'm looking for something with medium stretch and consistent node spacing for a single cola.

Almost had the chance to snag some gushers x Diablo og last night, but lost it by the time the BTC cleared


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 23, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d shit for a biscotti bean or pack. Always one I wanted to run. Dad had a biscotti pen or something at a KISS concert a few years back that was greaT and I’ve been meaning to run my dad a biscotti cross for some time now


Rado's site has a few Biscotti Sunday hybrids/crosses atm.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 23, 2020)

Anyone care to copy and paste the GLO sales please


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 23, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone care to copy and paste the GLO sales please


Temporarily closed. He’s moving. Save his email and then just email him when you’re removed from his mailing list.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 23, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Temporarily closed. He’s moving. Save his email and then just email him when you’re removed from his mailing list.


Damn that sucks. any idea how long he will be closed?


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 23, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Temporarily closed. He’s moving. Save his email and then just email him when you’re removed from his mailing list.


I do. They don’t reply with the sales anymore.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 23, 2020)

jasonryan00 said:


> Damn that sucks. any idea how long he will be closed?


Said October 1st. Could be sooner/later depending on circumstance/the situation...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 23, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Man that nilla wafer was a special one. I share my crop with my dad, trim an o for me get an o free Lol not a bad deal. He was like man most of it is “about the same” to me, but that nilla I can really tell is a burner in a good way. We are both big fans of it. Nilla wafer was my greatest producer ever at over 8 onions off one plant and the stuff is sticky honeysuckle/pepper smelling dank.


Nice, glad i still have a pack of those in the vault.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 23, 2020)

Tropicanna x zelatti sexed. 3 really healthy females. The little one was male. These 3 girls look like they’re gonna get big. Time to finally clean the floor.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 23, 2020)

Chopped the dubble sundae lil mono tent. I think I took them 61-62 this time. This plant veg pretty slow and the stalks are weirdly brittle. But she stretches pretty good in flower and puts on weight. Not enough stretch to keep up with the kushier stuff tho, unless she get a long veg and not much training. Smells really super gluey this round. She usually gives off a little sour/damp basement/ lime funk. First salt run, see how she smokes when dried up right.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Nice.
> Did you get those testers (cereal milk) from Cannarado himself or Pnw. Cannarado Pnw said he was sending over something, we shall see.


You will love what he’s sending (most likely)


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Sep 24, 2020)

Made my selection on the zipping zawtz and went with a zawtz leaner. It wasn't easy, the biscotti sundae pheno's have a really unique Terp profile but I'm only keeping one and the zawtz is super fire. I'm legit over the moon with the Terp profile, I wanna say marshmallowy og tennis ball type thing. Had a couple 50/50 but the BS Terps overpowered and I didn't really like the mix as much as the zawtz leaner. 

Got some cheetah piss x grape pie going recently, never heard of the cheetah piss and I'm excited to see what comes of them. Very thankful and appreciative for the killer freebies.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 24, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Made my selection on the zipping zawtz and went with a zawtz leaner. It wasn't easy, the biscotti sundae pheno's have a really unique Terp profile but I'm only keeping one and the zawtz is super fire. I'm legit over the moon with the Terp profile, I wanna say marshmallowy og tennis ball type thing. Had a couple 50/50 but the BS Terps overpowered and I didn't really like the mix as much as the zawtz leaner.
> 
> Got some cheetah piss x grape pie going recently, never heard of the cheetah piss and I'm excited to see what comes of them. Very thankful and appreciative for the killer freebies.


Dope, this makes me happy I grabbed a five n dime(zawtz x gushers).


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 24, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Made my selection on the zipping zawtz and went with a zawtz leaner. It wasn't easy, the biscotti sundae pheno's have a really unique Terp profile but I'm only keeping one and the zawtz is super fire. I'm legit over the moon with the Terp profile, I wanna say marshmallowy og tennis ball type thing. Had a couple 50/50 but the BS Terps overpowered and I didn't really like the mix as much as the zawtz leaner.
> 
> Got some cheetah piss x grape pie going recently, never heard of the cheetah piss and I'm excited to see what comes of them. Very thankful and appreciative for the killer freebies.


Cheetah piss is from Cookies. Some of the new pheno's they have found. What order did that come with ?


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Sep 24, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Cheetah piss is from Cookies. Some of the new pheno's they have found. What order did that come with ?


My last order, the gellati bx drop. I grabbed a couple of the zawtz x. I'm not sure if anyone caught it but he also dropped gmo x gellati bx like 5-10 min before the official drop. They went quick lol.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 25, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d shit for a biscotti bean or pack. Always one I wanted to run. Dad had a biscotti pen or something at a KISS concert a few years back that was greaT and I’ve been meaning to run my dad a biscotti cross for some time now


You can still get biscotti x doho somwhere online maybe platinum seedbank. Prolly as close as your gonna get


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 26, 2020)

Cereal Milk x Grape Pie, Vitamina x Zawtz, and one from Clearwater Buds “Creamsizzle” 
(runtz x creamsicle #4)


----------



## nc208 (Sep 26, 2020)

Snowback said:


> My Gelatti Biscotti showed up, which is my first ever Rado. It came with a full pack of Margy Dog, which was great. For those of your Rado-vets, is it normal for him to give full packs as his freebies? If so, that could go a long way toward my future business. And Margy Dog is no garbage strain either. Some dispos even carry it!


That line came with a free pack from his frozen margy lineup. All his orders come with freebies. My last freebie of grumpz came with 15 seeds in it. They take care of you.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 26, 2020)

Birthday Blues


Day 35. I think I'm going somewhere between 63-70...

These coming weeks will tell.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 26, 2020)

My next update on these will be when they have a transplant or pruning tech applied to them.

These are the white grape gushers, and about at the third- fourth node from seed.

There is a lite cover crop in the bottom of cups.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 28, 2020)

My grape pie biscotti is a full on male sad days but its ok i popped one seed just hoping for a good female pheno but oh well onto the next. Might try a couple daily biscotti v2


----------



## nc208 (Sep 28, 2020)

Cafe Machiatto 
Day 36
Gelato 41 leaner


Hybrid- reeks of Grape and Gelato


Hybrid - strong grape smell


Grape/Mac leaner, big buds, most frost and strong grape kush smell.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 28, 2020)

he restock a few of the gushers crosses?


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 29, 2020)

Apple Sundae #2 this pheno is extremely gassy but sweet almost with dirt hard to explain but its a night time kind of smoke


----------



## Balockaye (Sep 29, 2020)

My Frybread #1 is starting to herm in the second week of flower  i am a rookie grower so it’s possible i could have stressed it but i’m trying to be careful. So far it is the only plant out of 4 In my tent to herm. I have 2 cherry lime soda and 2 frybread In there. My frybread #2 is ok at the moment. Not the best pics but still visible.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 29, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> My Frybread #1 is starting to herm in the second week of flower  i am a rookie grower so it’s possible i could have stressed it but i’m trying to be careful. So far it is the only plant out of 4 In my tent to herm. I have 2 cherry lime soda and 2 frybread In there. My frybread #2 is ok at the moment. Not the best pics but still visible.
> View attachment 4698709
> View attachment 4698710
> View attachment 4698714


Kill it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 29, 2020)

Another pheno of Bday Blues


----------



## Balockaye (Sep 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Kill it.


For sure. Took your advice and killed it. I take it when people talk about plucking them off it’s a lot later in veg and maybe not as many.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 29, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> For sure. Took your advice and killed it. I take it when people talk about plucking them off it’s a lot later in veg and maybe not as many.


I would have plucked that budsite off but left the plant unless more spots throw balls.

If balls pop up in several spots then I chop but if its that early and just on a lower it usually isn't too big of a deal. Like 3 of my roasted garlic margies threw early balls and 1 or 2 of my east cakes. Just plucked and they finished fine. 

That is if you can regularly inspect your garden/plants. If you have a lot of plants or not a lot of time just chop the fuckers.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 29, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I would have plucked that budsite off but left the plant unless more spots throw balls.
> 
> If balls pop up in several spots then I chop but if its that early and just on a lower it usually isn't too big of a deal. Like 3 of my roasted garlic margies threw early balls and 1 or 2 of my east cakes. Just plucked and they finished fine.
> 
> That is if you can regularly inspect your garden/plants. If you have a lot of plants or not a lot of time just chop the fuckers.


I use to do it this way but its frigging impossible past week 5 I find. They start showing up in the middle of buds. If its one or two I'd wait but I just had to kill 2 cuz i tried watching them and they kept throwing. So many seeds to pop, move on to something else.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 29, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> My Frybread #1 is starting to herm in the second week of flower  i am a rookie grower so it’s possible i could have stressed it but i’m trying to be careful. So far it is the only plant out of 4 In my tent to herm. I have 2 cherry lime soda and 2 frybread In there. My frybread #2 is ok at the moment. Not the best pics but still visible.
> View attachment 4698709
> View attachment 4698710
> View attachment 4698714


I usually get more herms than straight up females in regs and fems if they are only a few on the lowers pluck em and keep truckin. But if more show than fuckin trash them shits. My last grape pie bx run i lollipopped at least halfway per rado, and ended up with a good amount of seeds. So lollipoppin dont help either. Best to just go by your gut feeling. Also sometimes i get herms but no seeds like the pollen is sterile sometimes like my garlotti x grape mac.


----------



## Balockaye (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks guys for sharing your advice and experiences. I think i may try plucking next time. Just didn’t want to mess up and miss any this time. It was in two different spots and another spot was starting to look questionable. Better safe than sorry


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 30, 2020)

So it took a while for them to process my order for the Watercolor Frosting, but got an email saying that it’s finally being processed, and that he threw in something really special. So if it’s one of the Grape Gasoline crosses i’ll be happier than a pig in shit.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 30, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I usually get more herms than straight up females in regs and fems if they are only a few on the lowers pluck em and keep truckin. But if more show than fuckin trash them shits. My last grape pie bx run i lollipopped at least halfway per rado, and ended up with a good amount of seeds. So lollipoppin dont help either. Best to just go by your gut feeling. Also sometimes i get herms but no seeds like the pollen is sterile sometimes like my garlotti x grape mac.


Got any pics of that Garlotti x grape mac?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 30, 2020)

Didn’t know he was giving out Grape Pie crosses as freebies, are those fems or regs? Shit i’ll be happy with those too


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 30, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So it took a while for them to process my order for the Watercolor Frosting, but got an email saying that it’s finally being processed, and that he threw in something really special. So if it’s one of the Grape Gasoline crosses i’ll be happier than a pig in shit.


How Long did it take for that order to process. If it was over a month, it probably (your money order) went to his old post office box and recently processed your order. 

I had contacted him one week ago (radogear) and he saw my payment went to his old p.o box. 

There was a time around July (2020) - August (2020) when the mail was messed up.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 30, 2020)

Haircut time  


Clone Generation

I like growing the clone generation from seed plants.

This is Gushlatti [ Gellati × Gushers]
This is plant 1 of 8. I actually gave a friend of mine a few of these, to continue to hunt other things.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 30, 2020)

White Grape Gushers,, if everything lines up the way I want it too, I should be able to take select cuts of these plants and have them in a flower cycle by end of year 2020.




White Grape Gushers

** Update upsize of pots**


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 30, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How Long did it take for that order to process. If it was over a month, it probably (your money order) went to his old post office box and recently processed your order.
> 
> I had contacted him one week ago (radogear) and he saw my payment went to his old p.o box.
> 
> There was a time around July (2020) - August (2020) when the mail was messed up.


Two three weeks ago, nothing too major. Just in the notes he said he had something extra for me, and it’s not like i’m popping them immediately so shit can’t complain one bit


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 1, 2020)

Finally got the Herb pack I tried to get on Strainly. I also grabbed the Birthday Cake S1's. Rado is now in the collection.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 1, 2020)

When I opened the package, literally had to pick my eyeballs off the floor, and my mouth. Holy shit, he was not fucking off when you said he sent a little extra LOL. This is why I fuck with Rado gear heavy! Got some insane freebies, some testers, and got to replace a pack I gave to a buddy. So if anyone’s on the fence about placing orders through Rado gear, if this doesn’t show you that they’re solid as fuck, I don’t know what will.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyone else currently running those tropicanna x zelatti freebies and just loving them? This one in particular is just a stand out pheno growth and structure wise. Stem rub smells great too. If she’s resin soaked and easy to clone this one should be another long term keeper. She’s blowing everything else I popped at the same time out of the water, and not weedy and out of control like some other vigorous vegging but ultimately disappointing phenos I’ve grown tend to be.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 2, 2020)

Looking to buy/trade for any and all cannarado packs regs/fems/freebies whatever you may have. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 2, 2020)

I saw Treestars had huge problems yesterday with Pheno addicts drop. They mentioned Compounds grape gasoline drop is happening next week.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 2, 2020)

Birthday Blues

Couple different pheno's


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 2, 2020)

Anyone know what the genetics of Zawtz are? i know it’s King Louie OG crossed to something, but to be honest with y’all i’m too much of a lazy bastard to go through 20 to 30 pages to check. Never mind found the answer i’m guessing he used the Gelatti bx to hit the King Louie, and then hit the Z. Should be some pretty insane candy OG tips from the ones i got. These are going to get wet here in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 2, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Anyone know what the genetics of Zawtz are? i know it’s King Louie OG crossed to something, but to be honest with y’all i’m too much of a lazy bastard to go through 20 to 30 pages to check. Never mind found the answer i’m guessing he used the Gelatti bx to hit the King Louie, and then hit the Z. Should be some pretty insane candy OG tips from the ones i got. These are going to get wet here in the next couple of weeks.


@nc208 had posted a few pages back the genetics of his males.

zkittlez/Gelatti/King Louie XIII OG


----------



## BugattiOH (Oct 2, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Made my selection on the zipping zawtz and went with a zawtz leaner. It wasn't easy, the biscotti sundae pheno's have a really unique Terp profile but I'm only keeping one and the zawtz is super fire. I'm legit over the moon with the Terp profile, I wanna say marshmallowy og tennis ball type thing. Had a couple 50/50 but the BS Terps overpowered and I didn't really like the mix as much as the zawtz leaner.
> 
> Got some cheetah piss x grape pie going recently, never heard of the cheetah piss and I'm excited to see what comes of them. Very thankful and appreciative for the killer freebies.


Did you post up that Zipn Zawtz keeper yet?


----------



## CalmAnSense (Oct 3, 2020)

Lemonessence on left, Weed Nap on right @ 33 days (21 days veg). Side by side buds from each - Lemonessence bud is from a lower node than Weed Nap bud. Both plants are fragrant and frosty. The Weed Nap is an S1 made from my first run with the strain last year.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 3, 2020)

Anyone else have the problem or if you click on the first picture it only uploads about a third of it, and then all the other pictures are fine?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 3, 2020)

CalmAnSense said:


> Lemonessence on left, Weed Nap on right @ 33 days (21 days veg). Side by side buds from each - Lemonessence bud is from a lower node than Weed Nap bud. Both plants are fragrant and frosty. The Weed Nap is an S1 made from my first run with the strain last year.
> 
> View attachment 4702807
> 
> View attachment 4702808


How’s the lemon??


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 3, 2020)

Herb


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 3, 2020)

Topanga lemon #6, first run with the athena pro dtw came out EZ as pumpkin pie. I upgraded my tents and lights, should easily come out above 1g/w running 1260w led in the 5x5’s. This one had a little guttation, I’ll try to find a nug with it going on and snap a pic. This one and the #1 both came out tasting so good this round, lemonade AF. Honestly everything about dtw seems better indoor coming of soil. Flavor is there, yield is way better, easier to address micro/macro issues on the fly.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Oct 3, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> How’s the lemon??


Very fragrant already - tropical fruit type aromas. Buds are really sticky and leave a long-lasting scent mark on the skin if bumped. Buds aren’t big, but there’s a good number of sites, so I’ll think it’ll be a decent producer. It was the most vigorous grower of my plants this round during veg, with a medium stretch in flower.


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 3, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> That daily biscotti v2 looks real nice, my sis is giving me a few beans. Im debating highly the daily cream on glo and the rest of the daily crosses. My daily grape and special very nice strong structured plants.


It was such a nice cross. I kept it for 3 runs and after I got rid of it, learned that it was a fan favorite


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 3, 2020)

ktmracer51 said:


> Just finished up butterscotch x doho freebies couple weeks ago. Had two females out of the 5 seeds. They both hermed the whole damn time which was frustrating.


I havent had ANY luck with my doho freebies. I've tried i think 4 different crosses, and they were either all male or hermed on me. Other claim fire in the doho though, so idk


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 3, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Birthday Blues #4
> 
> View attachment 4686883View attachment 4686884


Mine turned SUPER PURPLE.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 3, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Mine turned SUPER PURPLE.
> View attachment 4703376


Looking good

If that was one plant how long did you veg for?


----------



## ktmracer51 (Oct 3, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I havent had ANY luck with my doho freebies. I've tried i think 4 different crosses, and they were either all male or hermed on me. Other claim fire in the doho though, so idk


I finished them out to the end. Plucked as many seeds as I could as they developed. I think I got about 80% of them maybe. It smokes good though. Very relaxing high


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 3, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Looking good
> 
> If that was one plant how long did you veg for?


It was one plant. Solid 8 or 9 week veg with constant training. Plant was really wide but only about 9 inches deep of canopy


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 4, 2020)

So just curious. Are those grumpz F2 slow as fuck in veg for anyone else? They’re growing but not very fast, and they don’t show any of the normal signs of being rootbound. They actually look like the soil might be a little hot. Are they light feeders for anyone else? I usually don’t like to transplant them into bigger pots until they show sex, but so far only one has and it’s a male (that I’ll keep for chucks — that grape pie x mac has to be some good breeding stock). My tent is a little tight at the moment, but some of my bigger plants are going into flowering soon. I’m also setting up a 2x2 tent for chucks and I’m gonna run a quick pheno hunt in there (of the jibba jabba, tropicanna x zelatti, and one from BOG once I get clones) before I actually do any chucks so I’ll have that tent mostly cleared out soon. Then it will also be time to start the daily biscotti sundae and Cookie Crisp f4.



Also speaking of rootbound, the jibba jabbas were looking kinda shitty and they turned out to be very rootbound. They’re already perking up now that I’ve put them in 1 gallon pots.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> It was such a nice cross. I kept it for 3 runs and after I got rid of it, learned that it was a fan favoriteView attachment 4703374View attachment 4703375


Oh hell yeah I have a pack of that as well (the v2 made from the purple pheno). I’m starting that one as soon as I have some room.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 4, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So just curious. Are those grumpz F2 slow as fuck in veg for anyone else? They’re growing but not very fast, and they don’t show any of the normal signs of being rootbound. They actually look like the soil might be a little hot. Are they light feeders for anyone else? I usually don’t like to transplant them into bigger pots until they show sex, but so far only one has and it’s a male (that I’ll keep for chucks — that grape pie x mac has to be some good breeding stock). My tent is a little tight at the moment, but some of my bigger plants are going into flowering soon. I’m also setting up a 2x2 tent for chucks and I’m gonna run a quick pheno hunt in there (of the jibba jabba, tropicanna x zelatti, and one from BOG once I get clones) before I actually do any chucks so I’ll have that tent mostly cleared out soon. Then it will also be time to start the daily biscotti sundae and Cookie Crisp f4.
> 
> View attachment 4704072
> 
> ...


I had four outdoors, and three turned to be males and one was slower to show female, but it was taking to long, so I chopped it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I havent had ANY luck with my doho freebies. I've tried i think 4 different crosses, and they were either all male or hermed on me. Other claim fire in the doho though, so idk


True that, my buddy has had nothing but amazing results with them. Kind a wish i had kept some of them, but got more than plenty still in the vault. They all came out absolutely amazing though.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 4, 2020)

The play by play. Well I started some Gushlatti seeds a few weeks back. I gave a few of the plants to a friend and kept some back for myself.

At this time I have taken some clones off the plant and started too root them.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 4, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I had four outdoors, and three turned to be males and one was slower to show female, but it was taking to long, so I chopped it.


Even the fastest growing one is pretty slow. I’ve read that about MAC crosses in the past. I figure worst case scenario that nice male will be good for some chucks but I sure hope they take off soon or at least make up for the slow veg with fast flowering.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 4, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> I havent had ANY luck with my doho freebies. I've tried i think 4 different crosses, and they were either all male or hermed on me. Other claim fire in the doho though, so idk


ive had 3 fire females out of one freebie pack of doho x pyxy stix, 2 of wich are still going strong pretty sure 2 of them threw a couple balls first run but i plucked them and they never returned and this current run i popped 1 pack each of doho x wedding cake( ended up with 4 females) and doho x thin mint(2 females but 2 of the 5 beans were super mutants and never made it out of the beer cups) still got some time left on them but they look promising as well


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 4, 2020)

Pretty slow veg. Haven’t pushed this one, but here is that Grumpz from awhile back. It’s in a 1/2 gallon. There’s some Blue Green in the background hanging out in 1 gallons. Cherry on Top flipped first week of flower and I just germinated 5 Butterscotch x DoHo.


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 4, 2020)

Just got my second net setup, day 12 for these (soon to be) beasts. Got 2 phenos of Strawberry Biscotti Sundae, a Candy Margy, and an Animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp all from rado going in the 4x4.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 4, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Pretty slow veg. Haven’t pushed this one, but here is that Grumpz from awhile back. It’s in a 1/2 gallon. There’s some Blue Green in the background hanging out in 1 gallons. Cherry on Top flipped first week of flower and I just germinated 5 Butterscotch x DoHo.View attachment 4704338


That plant looks about 5-6 weeks from seed. It's at this point I'd take some clones.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 5, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That plant looks about 5-6 weeks from seed. It's at this point I'd take some clones.


I only took one cut and it’s already rooted.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 5, 2020)

look like top dawg borrowed some rado cuts for his new drop on GLO


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 5, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> look like top dawg borrowed some rado cuts for his new drop on GLO


What's in the new drop/ line of his ?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 5, 2020)

So I have two male plants from grumpz f2's. One of them changed colors and the other stated the same. 
I for some reason thought the cross was a fem. 
Runtz x (grapepie/mac1)


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 5, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What's in the new drop/ line of his ?


Cherry chem which is cherry pie x nyc chem 2.0

has it crossed to sundae driver and wedding pie, might’ve got the dosi cut from rado too haven’t seen him use that before.


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 5, 2020)

Cherry gushers


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 5, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Just got my second net setup, day 12 for these (soon to be) beasts. Got 2 phenos of Strawberry Biscotti Sundae, a Candy Margy, and an Animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp all from rado going in the 4x4.
> View attachment 4704399


The candy margy looked bangin


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 5, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Got any pics of that Garlotti x grape mac?


I posted some prolly 6 months ago


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Oct 5, 2020)

Snapped couple pics of one of the plants took some bigger fan leafs off tonight day 3 of dry at 60/60


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 5, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> View attachment 4705414View attachment 4705415View attachment 4705417Snapped couple pics of one of the plants took some bigger fan leafs off tonight day 3 of dry at 60/60


Looks fire man what smells you get at chop? I got wedding pie and gelato 33 x doho. Hope she’s a terped out as she is pretty


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Oct 5, 2020)

Fruit loop gas cookie funk best way to describe


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Oct 5, 2020)

Very berry like as well


----------



## nc208 (Oct 6, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> The gmf2s and g and gs. The gmf2s are 3,4,5 and rest are garlic and grapes


Found em, nice job.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 6, 2020)

You should always be grateful for what you have gotten. Here are some freebies/testers from cannarado..

Who here has recieved White Runtz x Grape Pie for a tester or cereal milk for a tester?


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Oct 6, 2020)

My Birthday Banger girls from Cannarado are doing great. If I had any complaint about the company it would be that my freebies were regular seeds.... I'd rather get fewer and feminized over a bigger bag of standard...


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Oct 6, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> My Birthday Banger girls from Cannarado are doing great. If I had any complaint about the company it would be that my freebies were regular seeds.... I'd rather get fewer and feminized over a bigger bag of standard...


That being said, I bought a "5" pack of fem that had 9 seeds in it actually and still got 6 free seeds (Chem D x Cookie Crisp)


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 6, 2020)

To the people that grow cannarado . What do you think about these


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Oct 6, 2020)

Anybody here from Colorado wondering how long people hang dry their whole plant up here


----------



## nc208 (Oct 6, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> To the people that grow cannarado . What do you think about these
> 
> View attachment 4706032


Lucky dawg. Anything that zawtz touches looks very nice. I got a pack of zawtz x gushers that will get popped soon. Damn thug pug got in the way this round. That Gelato 33 x zawtz should be something very nice.
The GAK should be nice although I got no clue other than Its dying breeds. Are those fem grape pie crosses?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 6, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You should always be grateful for what you have gotten. Here are some freebies/testers from cannarado..
> 
> Who here has recieved White Runtz x Grape Pie for a tester or cereal milk for a tester? View attachment 4705881


I recommend popping some of those tropicanna x zelatti. I’ve got one that’s just incredible by every measure so far. I just took my first cutting from her so we’ll see how she roots. I’m really excited to flower her but I’m letting her grow for a couple more weeks. It’s kinda funny that all the winners from my current pheno hunt at this stage appear to come from freebies. Next I’m running the Cookie Crisp f4 freebies and the daily biscotti sundae v2 that they came with head to head.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 6, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> To the people that grow cannarado . What do you think about these
> 
> View attachment 4706032


As much as I like Louie, those GAK x Grape Pie would be my pick.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Lucky dawg. Anything that zawtz touches looks very nice. I got a pack of zawtz x gushers that will get popped soon. Damn thug pug got in the way this round. That Gelato 33 x zawtz should be something very nice.
> The GAK should be nice although I got no clue other than Its dying breeds. Are those fem grape pie crosses?


Quick question , did you mean cannarado got away or thug pug.(nvm) ** I get the expression now..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Lucky dawg. Anything that zawtz touches looks very nice. I got a pack of zawtz x gushers that will get popped soon. Damn thug pug got in the way this round. That Gelato 33 x zawtz should be something very nice.
> The GAK should be nice although I got no clue other than Its dying breeds. Are those fem grape pie crosses?


I believe they are, fems. Someone else might know if they definitely are.

So we have (Gelato 33x zawtz) 


TerrapinBlazin said:


> I recommend popping some of those tropicanna x zelatti. I’ve got one that’s just incredible by every measure so far. I just took my first cutting from her so we’ll see how she roots. I’m really excited to flower her but I’m letting her grow for a couple more weeks. It’s kinda funny that all the winners from my current pheno hunt at this stage appear to come from freebies. Next I’m running the Cookie Crisp f4 freebies and the daily biscotti sundae v2 that they came with head to head.


I also like to run new starts/seed runs from the clone stage myself.


ChronicWonders. said:


> As much as I like Louie, those GAK x Grape Pie would be my pick.


Gak x Grape pie you say, dying breed x cannarado....



Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 7, 2020)

I got 


Lightgreen2k said:


> You should always be grateful for what you have gotten. Here are some freebies/testers from cannarado..
> 
> Who here has recieved White Runtz x Grape Pie for a tester or cereal milk for a tester? View attachment 4705881


I received some cereal milk x grape pie and Vitamina x Zawtz as testers. I believe the grape pie are fems but not 100% positive.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I believe they are, fems. Someone else might know if they definitely are.
> 
> So we have (Gelato 33x zawtz)
> 
> ...


Excellent score man. I made a reply but not sure if it went through.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You should always be grateful for what you have gotten. Here are some freebies/testers from cannarado..
> 
> Who here has recieved White Runtz x Grape Pie for a tester or cereal milk for a tester? View attachment 4705881


Meee


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 7, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Meee


You will enjoy growing them.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You will enjoy growing them.


Do you know something special about the Cereal Milk or white runtz in particular or are you just excited to see those two the most?


----------



## nc208 (Oct 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You will enjoy growing them.


Also do you know much info on the Snowman? I've been seeing that pop up a few times over the last couple years. Its one of the parents of cereal milk. 
I got a pack of Snowman x grape pie/animals cookies that is moving closer and closer to the head of the list to run.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Also do you know much info on the Snowman? I've been seeing that pop up a few times over the last couple years. Its one of the parents of cereal milk.
> I got a pack of Snowman x grape pie/animals cookies that is moving closer and closer to the head of the list to run.


With Snowman that is one of the new pheno's of cookies that they have found, as well as Gary Payton, Collins Ave, and a few others.

The newest pheno's from them would Include cereal milk and cheetah piss.



Big shot above of all there stuff and collaborations.




@nc208 






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## nc208 (Oct 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> With Snowman that is one of the new pheno's of cookies that they have found, as well as Gary Payton, Collins Ave, and a few others.
> 
> The newest pheno's from them would Include cereal milk and cheetah piss.
> 
> ...


That group shot of all the bags looks really nice. Thanks for the info.
Some sites are saying its Bubba kush x Fire OG x cookies but they aren't reliable sites. Do you know anything on the lineage other than its a cookies cross?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> That group shot of all the bags looks really nice. Thanks for the info.
> Some sites are saying its Bubba kush x Fire OG x cookies but they aren't reliable sites. Do you know anything on the lineage other than its a cookies cross?


That I couldn't tell you, what I do know is that cookies have to use/breed with the same strains in the world that everyone else has, so it could well and be that.

They really got lucky with Thinmints (cookies)


----------



## jasonryan00 (Oct 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> With Snowman that is one of the new pheno's of cookies that they have found, as well as Gary Payton, Collins Ave, and a few others.
> 
> The newest pheno's from them would Include cereal milk and cheetah piss.
> 
> ...


As someone that used to purchase those strains from the cookie fam, that stuff is mediocre at best especially factoring in the sky high prices. Yes it has terps and yes it is very pretty and photogenic. But as a person that actually wants to get the effects from the product this is severely lacking. A good percentage of those strains have a crappy 30 minute duration and are extremely harsh. I can understand it's a very good business model. Product like that just makes people buy more and more just because the effects aren't there. not very much actual breeding going into that stuff. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 7, 2020)

jasonryan00 said:


> As someone that used to purchase those strains from the cookie fam, that stuff is mediocre at best especially factoring in the sky high prices. Yes it has terps and yes it is very pretty and photogenic. But as a person that actually wants to get the effects from the product this is severely lacking. A good percentage of those strains have a crappy 30 minute duration and are extremely harsh. I can understand it's a very good business model. Product like that just makes people buy more and more just because the effects aren't there. not very much actual breeding going into that stuff. Just my 2 cents


Good to hear what your thoughts are on this. With hybrids of said mothers, the potential can increase with some of the strains mentioned.

Example [Cereal Milk x Grapepie ] May spawn something good.

I think for most people to purchase one of these hybrids would be to satisfy they curiosity about Cookies additional offerings. 

I wrote a comment on a friends Ig today, that most people are happy that they even know a legit grower, so the strains that your provide are the newest to the market.

So yeah these new cookie hybrids to what Cannarado has coming down the line should be interesting..


----------



## jasonryan00 (Oct 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Good to hear what your thoughts are on this. With hybrids of said mothers, the potential can increase with some of the strains mentioned.
> 
> Example [Cereal Milk x Grapepie ] May spawn something good.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify on this i meant the actual flower from those packages not the genetics grown out


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 7, 2020)

Topanga lemon #7 taking over near 1/4 of this 5x5. This is definitely the most vigorous of the 4 I have around still. All earthy kush no citrus. This a shorty gorilla with the extension so like 5’7”. They’re a bitch to take photos in. Cropped the shit out of it to keep the height down but she’s still reachin. 
Day 40 or about


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do you know something special about the Cereal Milk or white runtz in particular or are you just excited to see those two the most?


I’m always super excited for any grape pie crosses they’re basically my favorite. I think it would pair nicely with cereal milk is all. Especially if cannarado is running them. I don’t like or support cookies in any way from it’s founders to pricing buisness motto ect. I don’t buy or smoke they’re stuff for clout. Any cookies bag I’ve ever seen or tasted was a laughter at best.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 9, 2020)

Dubble sundae keeper out the lil monocrop tent under cobs. Super piney with some sour and smooth earthy dank. Very narcotic, I think a cross between this and the Cali king is a natural fit since it’s mostly og with a touch of sour dubb included as well. The flavor and bud structure is on point but the dubble sundaes are squat af, even the ones that stretch are slow to develop in veg. I would definitely be on the look out for the green bud stretchers(comparatively) if you bought this pack.


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 9, 2020)

Rado has 50% off Bday cake fems and Grape Pie regs with code spookybeans till Nov 1st. Just picked up Meat Pie, Terp Town, Sasha, and Caipirinaha.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 9, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Rado has 50% off Bday cake fems and Grape Pie regs with code spookybeans till Nov 1st. Just picked up Meat Pie, Terp Town, Sasha, and Caipirinaha.


The newsletter is a little janky but I’m pretty sure this is right. “Growers pack” means unsealed lil baggie, great deal if you actually plan on growing em. I was hoping to see a blueberry cross on sale


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 9, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> The newsletter is a little janky but I’m pretty sure this is right. “Growers pack” means unsealed lil baggie, great deal if you actually plan on growing em. I was hoping to see a blueberry cross on saleView attachment 4709299


This is my 1st sale email from rado so I didn't know what they normally look like. But yeah all for me.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 9, 2020)

Well everyone, I’m sorry to say this but I gave up on the grumpz F2. It’s been almost 2 months now and they still haven’t shown sex. I’ve already got cuts of jibba jabba and tropicanna x zelatti in the aero cloner. Can’t win em all. I needed to make room now that the best phenos are showing themselves. I’ve got that fourth tent all set up now but I’m not ready to do any chucks. Maybe I’ll start the daily biscotti sundae in there and see how that QB96 does for veg on low power. I think they gave me like 13 or 14 beans.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 9, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> This is my 1st sale email from rado so I didn't know what they normally look like. But yeah all for me.


I got the email too and I’m pretty sure it’s legit. I’ll totally get a pack of birthday cake beans for $40. That’s a good deal. I’m getting a pack of twins tomorrow. Even though I’m moving away from feminized seeds I’m a sucker for anything with sour bubble/sour dubble. Bubblegum strains are always a fan favorite out here. It’s a shame the one grape pie regular strain I really want (grape drop) isn’t one of the ones on sale.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 9, 2020)

Might grab the terp town


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 9, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I got the email too and I’m pretty sure it’s legit. I’ll totally get a pack of birthday cake beans for $40. That’s a good deal. I’m getting a pack of twins tomorrow. Even though I’m moving away from feminized seeds I’m a sucker for anything with sour bubble/sour dubble. Bubblegum strains are always a fan favorite out here. It’s a shame the one grape pie regular strain I really want (grape drop) isn’t one of the ones on sale.


Definitely get those twins for $40 I’m sure he’ll throw in something as a freebie too. Sour dubb is slept on


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 9, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Rado has 50% off Bday cake fems and Grape Pie regs with code spookybeans till Nov 1st. Just picked up Meat Pie, Terp Town, Sasha, and Caipirinaha.


I grabbed a Sasha and butterscotch pie. It seems like only the chocalope and butterscotch x grape pie are 50%(at least how I read it). But they come in the sealed breeder packs. The Sasha sounds good. mendo purp, bubba, cherry pie, and cookies. That should be fun


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 9, 2020)

Changed my mind on the twins. I’ve got enough sour dubble/bubblegum. I’m getting that caipirinha instead. Pulled the trigger. Sending in the cash in the morning. I don’t have a good “boozy” strain yet so there we go.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 9, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I grabbed a Sasha and butterscotch pie. It seems like only the chocalope and butterscotch x grape pie are 50%(at least how I read it). But they come in the sealed breeder packs. The Sasha sounds good. mendo purp, bubba, cherry pie, and cookies. That should be fun


Thought obama was a bubba/og cross? Got two obviously bubba Dom, slight purple, one taller, hard as rocks. Be yeilders. But I see now you are correct, lol.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 9, 2020)

picked up a sasha as well, and a 7 sins. excited to grow a Fatso cut


----------



## Hazedupalot (Oct 10, 2020)

People are sleeping on that bundy


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 10, 2020)

Just sent in my money for the caipirinha. I’ve got a few TK crosses but nothing with fire OG so that seemed like a good addition. Birthday cake seems like a killer strain too.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 10, 2020)

Been waiting for rado to run another sale to grab some beans. I don’t usually run fems but I have have no birthday cake in my stash and birthday funk should fit nicely in my flavor hole. Chocolate Pie for the regs selection to maybe get a solid male from. Pretty killer deal for some gear that was 100-150 a pack not long ago.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 10, 2020)

Anyone know when the compound/rado drop is happening. I thought it was this week.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 10, 2020)

For half off i jumped on a pack of Terp Town(to replace the pack that got popped, and then ripped out due to the situation on Thanksgiving), and a pack of Seven Sins. Really been wanting a cross of that Fatso/GMOG cut. So for 80 bucks 12+ feminized seeds is a really good deal, and not to mention i’m sure some amazing freebies will get thrown in as well. Rado gear for the win. Got a freebie pack of twins with my last order, so i’m sitting on a pretty decent amount of the Birthday Cake crosses, and got some variety of them as well. Ghost OG x Zawtz, and White Grape Gushers are getting popped here soon, and plan on running an experiment to see if the quality of smoke using Floraflex(with a good flush) is on par with Vegamatrix.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 10, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Dubble sundae keeper out the lil monocrop tent under cobs. Super piney with some sour and smooth earthy dank. Very narcotic, I think a cross between this and the Cali king is a natural fit since it’s mostly og with a touch of sour dubb included as well. The flavor and bud structure is on point but the dubble sundaes are squat af, even the ones that stretch are slow to develop in veg. I would definitely be on the look out for the green bud stretchers(comparatively) if you bought this pack. View attachment 4709268View attachment 4709267


Good lord it looks sticky my sis jut cropped 1 she said it was the best this round.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> For half off i jumped on a pack of Terp Town(to replace the pack that got popped, and then ripped out due to the situation on Thanksgiving), and a pack of Seven Sins. Really been wanting a cross of that Fatso/GMOG cut. So for 80 bucks 12+ feminized seeds is a really good deal, and not to mention i’m sure some amazing freebies will get thrown in as well. Rado gear for the win. Got a freebie pack of twins with my last order, so i’m sitting on a pretty decent amount of the Birthday Cake crosses, and got some variety of them as well. Ghost OG x Zawtz, and White Grape Gushers are getting popped here soon, and plan on running an experiment to see if the quality of smoke using Floraflex(with a good flush) is on par with Vegamatrix.


I just uppotted my 6 white grapes to the veg tent will let ya know how they do. My keeper run just finished and the sugarberry and grape margy are straight frosty as hell and grape margy smells so grapet and dank by far my 2 favs atm, I still have 5 sbs seeds left but my keeper is on point so im keeping it moving. Gonna probly do the gushers very soon. Now that i have room. Anyone runnin those gushers s1s


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 10, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Anyone know when the compound/rado drop is happening. I thought it was this week.


I wanna know before its to late hopefully its the new new pnw was talkin about. Not that i need more seeds but im sure something will catch my eye


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> For half off i jumped on a pack of Terp Town(to replace the pack that got popped, and then ripped out due to the situation on Thanksgiving), and a pack of Seven Sins. Really been wanting a cross of that Fatso/GMOG cut. So for 80 bucks 12+ feminized seeds is a really good deal, and not to mention i’m sure some amazing freebies will get thrown in as well. Rado gear for the win. Got a freebie pack of twins with my last order, so i’m sitting on a pretty decent amount of the Birthday Cake crosses, and got some variety of them as well. Ghost OG x Zawtz, and White Grape Gushers are getting popped here soon, and plan on running an experiment to see if the quality of smoke using Floraflex(with a good flush) is on par with Vegamatrix.


This will be nice to see another person running the white grape gushers aswell @Greybush7387


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 10, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I wanna know before its to late hopefully its the new new pnw was talkin about. Not that i need more seeds but im sure something will catch my eye


The private banana cross sounds the most interesting to me but it might not be one of the paks to sell out immediately. The gelataria and y life cross’s will probably go off hype Quik. Cherry Burmese sounds like a good mashup too


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 10, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Good lord it looks sticky my sis jut cropped 1 she said it was the best this round.


The flower is amazing if a little heavy On the stone. It’s a slow vegger but she doubles in flower. Works really well in my little 2x4 cabs but she can’t keep up with the topangas and og strands. I’ll hit her with some Cali king pollen to see if I can coax a little vigor out of her.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Oct 10, 2020)

With and without flash pheno 2 Dosi x doho didn’t get a picture of first and thier curing take more pics toma


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 11, 2020)

Day 50

Pheno #1

Pheno 4

Birthday Blues...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 11, 2020)

So who has ran HERB here before please??? Are they slow to veg ??


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 11, 2020)

Man this girl is ready to flower. She’s growing so damn fast and I’m anticipating a significant stretch. As soon as the cutting roots I’m putting her under the new qb96 in the 2x2 to see what happens. It’s funny I’ve dropped like $200 bucks on Cannarado beans now and I’m totally obsessed with this freebie. I tossed one of the females because she had that stretchy weedy growth that IME means tripling in size and small buds. The other one looks decent but nothing special like this one. That’s getting flowered under the qb96 too but I’m not taking clones. The jibba jabba is going in the 3x3 ASAP.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 11, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> So who has ran HERB here before please??? Are they slow to veg ??


I haven't run them yet, are you thinking about purchasing them.

The birthday cake hybrids, seem to have a normal veg time from seed depending on how long you veg from seed normally. For some that might be six - eight weeks. 



I guess depending where people are at that you deal with, you can tell them Imagine Slurricane with a different cookie profile.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 11, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I haven't run them yet, are you thinking about purchasing them.
> 
> The birthday cake hybrids, seem to have a normal veg time from seed depending on how long you veg from seed normally. For some that might be six - eight weeks.
> 
> ...


Yes I’m vegging them as we speak. They seem to be very very slow to pop and take hold so far. I’ve ran Birthday s1’s and they were “normal” veg speed. I have seen a few posts of herb on here I believe that’s why I asked.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 11, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yes I’m vegging them as we speak. They seem to be very very slow to pop and take hold so far. I’ve ran Birthday s1’s and they were “normal” veg speed. I have seen a few posts of herb on here I believe that’s why I asked.


Id like to see some shots of Bundy from the bday cake line. That breakfast of champions looks very nice.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 11, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I haven't run them yet, are you thinking about purchasing them.
> 
> The birthday cake hybrids, seem to have a normal veg time from seed depending on how long you veg from seed normally. For some that might be six - eight weeks.
> 
> ...


Whats up with it saying growers pack? Are there more seeds than normal?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 11, 2020)

yea on second thought going for that sour dubb "twins"


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Whats up with it saying growers pack? Are there more seeds than normal?


I was wondering this too. It said that for the strain I ordered but it doesn’t say that for all of them. Guess I’ll find out soon.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Oct 11, 2020)

My Birthday Banger just hit week two flower... unfortunately they're both more compact than my other four plants so they're not getting ideal light but you do what you can


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Oct 11, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I haven't run them yet, are you thinking about purchasing them.
> 
> The birthday cake hybrids, seem to have a normal veg time from seed depending on how long you veg from seed normally. For some that might be six - eight weeks.
> 
> ...


I vegged my Birthday Banger (Headbanger x Birthday Cake) for 8 weeks, seemed about perfect from seed (for mainline)... but I topped it A LOT so without that maybe 6?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Whats up with it saying growers pack? Are there more seeds than normal?


Normal amount of seed guys. 
6-8.. 


TerrapinBlazin said:


> I was wondering this too. It said that for the strain I ordered but it doesn’t say that for all of them. Guess I’ll find out soon.


They should be about 6-8. All of his fems have been like this of recent years.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Whats up with it saying growers pack? Are there more seeds than normal?


they're in unsealed packs, thats what makes it a "growers" pack


----------



## YourMarriages (Oct 11, 2020)

As someone who has only used cards/apps to pay. Send somewhat hidden cash or just get the money order?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 11, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> yea on second thought going for that sour dubb "twins"


Almost got that one but remembered the gushers cross I bought was with sour dubb so I changed my mind.


Lightgreen2k said:


> Normal amount of seed guys.
> 6-8..
> 
> They should be about 6-8. All of his fems have been like this of recent years.


Yeah my last pack of fems didn’t say “grower’s pack” and came with 6 beans and 7 freebie beans and a couple stickers. I’ll be really interested to see if it’s different this time.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 11, 2020)

YourMarriages said:


> As someone who has only used cards/apps to pay. Send somewhat hidden cash or just get the money order?


As someone who was used to paying with cryptocurrency at greenpoint and nirvana I was a little anxious sending cash the first time. I’ve had no issues so far. I get a piece of paper and write my order number on it, fold the cash in the paper like a letter, and then send it in certified. If I’m sending cash through the mail I don’t mind spending an extra 4 bucks to send it certified. More for my peace of mind than anything else. I’ve always sent cash because they say they prefer it and I don’t know if they’ll throw in freebies with a money order.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Oct 11, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Normal amount of seed guys.
> 6-8..
> 
> They should be about 6-8. All of his fems have been like this of recent years.


I noticed that as well but I just figured it was a fluke.... good business to keep customers happy with freebies! (I also got regular/non-fem seed freebies too, can't remember what the strain was off the top of my head)


----------



## YourMarriages (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks! Saw the sale figured it was worth a shot. Going for Meat pie an Chocolate pie! Right under $100 shipped sounds good to me.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 11, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> they're in unsealed packs, thats what makes it a "growers" pack


Those packs I got with my order directly from Radogear.com
Mmm'k Sir..

For people that have been down with cannarado from the start and not just the last year or two his original seed packs where not sealed

Tell tale sign of how long a person has been growing his gear.



Manic on dubbs was his first release..
Plastic

Lastly on this, people might have ordered 10 packs of seeds others 2 packs of seeds, while some 15 packs plus of seeds. What had shown you all was what came with the entire order.

The message has a "tone" but that's how I talk  .


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 11, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I just uppotted my 6 white grapes to the veg tent will let ya know how they do. My keeper run just finished and the sugarberry and grape margy are straight frosty as hell and grape margy smells so grapet and dank by far my 2 favs atm, I still have 5 sbs seeds left but my keeper is on point so im keeping it moving. Gonna probly do the gushers very soon. Now that i have room. Anyone runnin those gushers s1s


Missed out on the S1s, know someone that’d probably sell me a pack of them, but i really don’t need any more seeds. Honestly shouldn’t have ordered the BC crosses(but replacing the pack of Terp Town i lost, them being at half price, and also getting my hands on a Fatso/GMOG cross eases my mind somewhat on ordering more seeds when i really shouldn’t), so until i put a huge dent in them i’m done ordering. You and @Lightgreen2k definitely talked me into popping the WGG first though, along with the Ghost OG x Zawtz testers. So once the Complex Shoes(Cement Shoes x Complex Kush) testers are done, and chopped those will be the next ones popped.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 11, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Missed out on the S1s, know someone that’d probably sell me a pack of them, but i really don’t need any more seeds. Honestly shouldn’t have ordered the BC crosses(but replacing the pack of Terp Town i lost, them being at half price, and also getting my hands on a Fatso/GMOG cross eases my mind somewhat on ordering more seeds when i really shouldn’t), so until i put a huge dent in them i’m done ordering. You and @Lightgreen2k definitely talked me into popping the WGG first though, along with the Ghost OG x Zawtz testers. So once the Complex Shoes(Cement Shoes x Complex Kush) testers are done, and chopped those will be the next ones popped.


This will be a good show about three different people hunting those. Like I said, I like to take clones of mine. So if you grow straight from seed, we should all be able to flower out similar times or not


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 11, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> So who has ran HERB here before please??? Are they slow to veg ??


Normal growth in veg for the most part. Plants did stay more squat and they leaned to PP on the terps...

I popped the whole pack and flowered out a few...couple more packs to run through.

Ive ran into problems with my last set of beans I popped. They’re stunted and not growing...stalled out. I’m hoping it’s a fungus or mold from some old mushroom blocks I composted. I’m going to treat them with some SNS 244 fungicide and another disease/fungal control from SNS.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 11, 2020)

dubble sundae #2

#1


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Oct 11, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> So who has ran HERB here before please??? Are they slow to veg ??


I’m running it now actually and mine 2 are like rocketS


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Kindbuds303 (Oct 11, 2020)

They were just transferred to 5 gallon air pots tonight so toma they should be back in thier zone I have to herb purple punch x birthday cake then I have two legend og x birthday cake


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 11, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> dubble sundae #2
> View attachment 4711340View attachment 4711341
> #1
> View attachment 4711343View attachment 4711344


She looks right

edit-#2, she's giving the look. take a cut if you haven't


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 11, 2020)

It’s gonna be a tough call with these jibba jabba. All 3 look great. I’ll probably stick with the whichever has the best bag appeal and terps, although I’m hoping for a seriously purple bubblegum type pheno (berry bubblegum smell and somewhat fast finishing). Pheno #3 was ready to clone first, and is already starting to show signs of rooting. I took cuttings from the other two phenos today and as soon as I have roots I’m flowering these 3 along with the less impressive tropicanna x zelatti that I’m not cloning in the 2x2 under the qb96.

I’m going to let the very promising tropicanna x zelatti get a bit bigger and flower her in the 3x3. I need to name that cut something less awkward, but all the good names are already taken — any ideas? Tropical rainbow or something “fruity” like that. “Rainbow sorbetto” (and I think it needs to be the Italian version of the word) is already taken in the form of “rainbow sherbet” and that’s too similar. Maybe a good name will suggest itself during flowering. Stem rub smell is all tropical candy. I took two cuts from that one and they both seem to be rocking in the aero cloner so far.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 11, 2020)

Kindbuds303 said:


> View attachment 4711366View attachment 4711366


Which 2 are herb? 

[Purple punch x dosidos ]is Slurricaine, so it should be interesting to see [Purple Punch × Birthday Cake ]....


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 12, 2020)

Heres 4 healthy looking Beaches (Chem4/GSC x Gushers) plants praying to the sky on day 1 of flowering. FFOF amended with organics and filtered water is all they get


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Whats up with it saying growers pack? Are there more seeds than normal?


When i got the Growers pack of Twins as freebies with my last order there was a total of nine seeds. Then again every pack i’ve opened from Rado had more than what was labeled or advertised.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 12, 2020)

Looking to upgrade the shitty LED lights i bought. Since i had zero experience with them, figured it would be best to buy some cheap ones, and then upgrade. Looking for the best lights on the market, but aren’t overpriced as well. Anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 12, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looking to upgrade the shitty LED lights i bought. Since i had zero experience with them, figured it would be best to buy some cheap ones, and then upgrade. Looking for the best lights on the market, but aren’t overpriced as well. Anyone got any recommendations?


HLG and Timber are 2 I can vouch for and own myself...

Just all depends what you’re looking for...and really depends on your parameters.


----------



## Yahmoe (Oct 12, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well everyone, I’m sorry to say this but I gave up on the grumpz F2. It’s been almost 2 months now and they still haven’t shown sex. I’ve already got cuts of jibba jabba and tropicanna x zelatti in the aero cloner. Can’t win em all. I needed to make room now that the best phenos are showing themselves. I’ve got that fourth tent all set up now but I’m not ready to do any chucks. Maybe I’ll start the daily biscotti sundae in there and see how that QB96 does for veg on low power. I think they gave me like 13 or 14 beans.


why not throw them in the flower room till they sex came this far


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2020)

Nine beans in my Sasha pack. Good purple bubba, with a lil extra kick, but kinda plain, like bubba, lol. Had one taller,pheno, most short squat rock hard tho. The surprise was the altar bread, wow. Great yield, started out a lil sour, week later straight bday cake. Can't get over the yield. Outside. Still tryin to guess the Trinity, imho think it's trainwreck or og x purple Kush x Early Pearl. Just a guess


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 12, 2020)

Yahmoe said:


> why not throw them in the flower room till they sex came this far


I dunno. Maybe I should have but they were just really stunted and sad looking. It definitely wasn’t environmental or soil because everything else did fine. I have a plant count limit and can’t really afford to keep phenos that don’t perform. I guess part of the nature of freebies/testers is that some of them don’t do all that well. The nice big stash of zelatti crosses they gave me totally makes me happy. Those have all performed extremely well so far.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2020)

So let's make a few things clear in regards to my statements about the cannarado packs. Someone asked how many seeds came in the packs. The last packs I viewed had 8, and one had 7. Which were the freebies and that is my bad



The other packs I have do have more seeds. I'm looking them now 

Happy hunting. It's just seeds.

*Side note. MY White Grape Gusher seeds came with 6 seeds. My Gushlatti's came with 8. I think the rare ones come with less seeds in all his lines.


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 12, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looking to upgrade the shitty LED lights i bought. Since i had zero experience with them, figured it would be best to buy some cheap ones, and then upgrade. Looking for the best lights on the market, but aren’t overpriced as well. Anyone got any recommendations?


Check out the ChilLED Growcraft line.
They're really impressive, aren't too expensive, and has heat sinks that are made to overcompensate for the heat.
Meaning it's going to stay much, much, cooler than just about anything else on the market.
Heatsinks are the one LED light necessity that the vast majority of manufacturers have been skimping out on for years.
If I was in the market for a new LED light these would probably be my first choice.
The Electric Sky LED lights, by the Green Sunshine Company, are also worth a look.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 12, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So let's make a few things clear in regards to my statements about the cannarado packs. Someone asked how many seeds came in the packs. The last packs I viewed had 8, and one had 7. Which were the freebies and that is my badView attachment 4712401
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve gotten preview packs with 7-10 in them. The one feminized pack I’ve received so far had 6, but the last regular pack I bought had 12. They always seem to hook it up. Really excited to try the ECSD/GSC x zelatti.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve gotten preview packs with 7-10 in them. The one feminized pack I’ve received so far had 6, but the last regular pack I bought had 12. They always seem to hook it up. Really excited to try the ECSD/GSC x zelatti.


That should bring an Interesting profile. I was thinking most things in my pictures where fems minus Grumpz.


----------



## jonesaa (Oct 12, 2020)

Gushers S1 

More Gushers S1

Grumpz F2!!! 

More Grumpz F2!!!

One more Grumpz F2 for the night.


They are pretty greasy plants, can't comment on scent yet my nose is suffering sensory overload and my eyes are burning, lol... damn these plants are toxic!!! In the next few days I will get pics of the rest of the gushers S1 and grumpz F2 plants up with some scents. All plants pictured have been in bloom for 60 days.

Thanks!


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looking to upgrade the shitty LED lights i bought. Since i had zero experience with them, figured it would be best to buy some cheap ones, and then upgrade. Looking for the best lights on the market, but aren’t overpriced as well. Anyone got any recommendations?


Hlg all the way. I hate electrical, and I did all diy stuff. Its super easy.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 13, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Hlg all the way. I hate electrical, and I did all diy stuff. Its super easy.View attachment 4712512View attachment 4712513View attachment 4712514


Nice setup, is that an 8x4?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 13, 2020)

Buds so heavy they snapped off before I could put up another layer of Trellis.

Birthday Blues


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 13, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nice setup, is that an 8x4?


That looks about 5 x 5 ....


----------



## tman42 (Oct 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looking to upgrade the shitty LED lights i bought. Since i had zero experience with them, figured it would be best to buy some cheap ones, and then upgrade. Looking for the best lights on the market, but aren’t overpriced as well. Anyone got any recommendations?


My latest LED is the ChilLED Growcraft x6 1000 watt DIY and I am liking it so far. Was super easy to put together and with the drivers being located outside of my tent is really does cut the heat down. Good luck with whatever you end up buying.


----------



## tman42 (Oct 13, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That looks about 5 x 5 ....


Maybe even 5'x10'


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 13, 2020)

Much appreciated everyone, i’ll take a look at all my options, and figure out which would be best for my set up.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 13, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Buds so heavy they snapped off before I could put up another layer of Trellis.
> 
> Birthday Blues
> 
> ...


Damn got me contemplating snagging a pack of these. Even though i shouldn’t


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 13, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nice setup, is that an 8x4?


The veg tent is a 4x8 and the flower tent is an 8x8. Im swapping the flower tent for a 5x10 so I can use my flood tables. I was pretty pissed off when my 4x4 flood tables wouldn't fit in my brand new 8x8 tent. I've got 18 qb288 v2 rspec divided into 3, 600watt flower lights. And the 8 qb120 v2 setup on 480watts for veg.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Powers back on. All breakers are secure in the ON position. Hmmm.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 13, 2020)

Some cereal milk x grape pie testers I assume and 1 creamsizzle from Clearwater then some garden pics


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 13, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Buds so heavy they snapped off before I could put up another layer of Trellis.
> 
> Birthday Blues
> 
> ...


Always wanted to try that one


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looking to upgrade the shitty LED lights i bought. Since i had zero experience with them, figured it would be best to buy some cheap ones, and then upgrade. Looking for the best lights on the market, but aren’t overpriced as well. Anyone got any recommendations?


Kingbrite. If you aren’t worried about all the bells and whistles the price on their 2 board qb288 panels can’t be beat. Can get them with or without epistar 660. For more money you can get cree reds and such.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 14, 2020)

Anyone ever had this happen? Did your order end up okay? I know why this happened and it’s extremely annoying.


----------



## jonesaa (Oct 14, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Anyone ever had this happen? Did your order end up okay? I know why this happened and it’s extremely annoying.
> View attachment 4713924


Yeah it's happened to me a few times. Package arrived ok, no damages, just one day late.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 14, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Yeah it's happened to me a few times. Package arrived ok, no damages, just one day late.


The big red exclamation mark threw me off. It’s my money that I sent that this happened to. Usually when I order stuff and track it when it’s late it just says “arriving late”.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Oct 14, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Much appreciated everyone, i’ll take a look at all my options, and figure out which would be best for my set up.


Im growing in a 3x3 tent with a 6in ac infinity fan/carbon filter. First time grower btw, & after countless hours i spent researching & asking poeple on different forums I ended up buying the Timber 4VS & man its SO bright. It was on full blast when I plugged it in and I thought i was blind for like a hour. 

Loving the decision I made so far. Just hope the buds I grow with it really deliver


----------



## Datcoldboi (Oct 14, 2020)

So Im a first time grower and about to start my first grow. About to buy some photoperiod seeds from exotic genetix or cannarado. Does anyone have any good recommendations on strains from either of these breeders that are a must for me to try?

Ive been trying to decide which strains to grow but theres so many & Im so indecisive. But Ive got almost everything I need now & Im ready to get started. I just dont want to pick something that Im gonna be disappointed with. 

I like strains with alot of terpenes, ones that taste and smell good & STRONG. Preferrably Indica or indica dominant hybrid. 

Any recommendations appreciated


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 15, 2020)

Datcoldboi said:


> Im growing in a 3x3 tent with a 6in ac infinity fan/carbon filter. First time grower btw, & after countless hours i spent researching & asking poeple on different forums I ended up buying the Timber 4VS & man its SO bright. It was on full blast when I plugged it in and I thought i was blind for like a hour.
> 
> Loving the decision I made so far. Just hope the buds I grow with it really deliver





Datcoldboi said:


> So Im a first time grower and about to start my first grow. About to buy some photoperiod seeds from exotic genetix or cannarado. Does anyone have any good recommendations on strains from either of these breeders that are a must for me to try?
> 
> Ive been trying to decide which strains to grow but theres so many & Im so indecisive. But Ive got almost everything I need now & Im ready to get started. I just dont want to pick something that Im gonna be disappointed with.
> 
> ...





Datcoldboi said:


> So Im a first time grower and about to start my first grow. About to buy some photoperiod seeds from exotic genetix or cannarado. Does anyone have any good recommendations on strains from either of these breeders that are a must for me to try?
> 
> Ive been trying to decide which strains to grow but theres so many & Im so indecisive. But Ive got almost everything I need now & Im ready to get started. I just dont want to pick something that Im gonna be disappointed with.
> 
> ...


Every human is different, that being said a birthday cake hybrid should get you, what you are looking for in terps. 

I'm finding Cookie hybrids to have strength.. (og/cookies)


----------



## Datcoldboi (Oct 15, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Every human is different, that being said a birthday cake hybrid should get you, what you are looking for in terps.
> 
> I'm finding Cookie hybrids to have strength.. (og/cookies)


I was about to buy a 10 pack of roasted garlic margy from cannarado genetics. Have you heard of it?


----------



## nc208 (Oct 15, 2020)

Datcoldboi said:


> I was about to buy a 10 pack of roasted garlic margy from cannarado genetics. Have you heard of it?


If you buy a cross from the Biscotti Sundae line, you get a free pack from the frozen margy line. That way you can get two for the price if one.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 15, 2020)

So looks like i’m gonna have to pop those Ghost OG x Zawtz testers sooner than i’d like. i don’t know what the fuck happened with the testers that i was currently running, but i assume my old roommate had something to do with it. Temps are fine, pH of the soil is fine, pH of the water is fine, and whatever the fuck happened it progressed from the tops and worked its way all the way down completely cooking them. They were absolutely fine Monday, but the past two or three days they’re straight croaking. Shit has me hot as fuck, but at least i was able to get him the fuck out. Changed the locks on the doors, got a deadbolt for my room, and he’s more than aware that he’s not welcome back. When they do get yanked, going to make sure to inspect them thoroughly, and make sure it’s not a fuck up on my end. The way they digressed so quickly though, i really can’t see how that could’ve happened so quickly unless they were hit with some kind of herbicide. Don’t have the largest tent so i’ll pop the six testers, and three of the Twins freebies i got. Are the Zawtz testers fems or regs? if they’re fems i’ll just pop those. On a brighter note the Sugar Rush’s that got hit with some pollen from the CM stud got harvested the other day, the flowers look amazing, and the seeds look nice and healthy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 15, 2020)

Datcoldboi said:


> I was about to buy a 10 pack of roasted garlic margy from cannarado genetics. Have you heard of it?


I grew a few of the roasted garlic margy. They're good and 1 pheno turned out really nice. Definitely a good cross.

I posted pics in this thread a year or so ago. You can probably find them with a quick search.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So looks like i’m gonna have to pop those Ghost OG x Zawtz testers sooner than i’d like. i don’t know what the fuck happened with the testers that i was currently running, but i assume my old roommate had something to do with it. Temps are fine, pH of the soil is fine, pH of the water is fine, and whatever the fuck happened it progressed from the tops and worked its way all the way down completely cooking them. They were absolutely fine Monday, but the past two or three days they’re straight croaking. Shit has me hot as fuck, but at least i was able to get him the fuck out. Changed the locks on the doors, got a deadbolt for my room, and he’s more than aware that he’s not welcome back. When they do get yanked, going to make sure to inspect them thoroughly, and make sure it’s not a fuck up on my end. The way they digressed so quickly though, i really can’t see how that could’ve happened so quickly unless they were hit with some kind of herbicide. Don’t have the largest tent so i’ll pop the six testers, and three of the Twins freebies i got. Are the Zawtz testers fems or regs? if they’re fems i’ll just pop those. On a brighter note the Sugar Rush’s that got hit with some pollen from the CM stud got harvested the other day, the flowers look amazing, and the seeds look nice and healthy.


Is that the same mf that offered to turn you over?!


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So looks like i’m gonna have to pop those Ghost OG x Zawtz testers sooner than i’d like. i don’t know what the fuck happened with the testers that i was currently running, but i assume my old roommate had something to do with it. Temps are fine, pH of the soil is fine, pH of the water is fine, and whatever the fuck happened it progressed from the tops and worked its way all the way down completely cooking them. They were absolutely fine Monday, but the past two or three days they’re straight croaking. Shit has me hot as fuck, but at least i was able to get him the fuck out. Changed the locks on the doors, got a deadbolt for my room, and he’s more than aware that he’s not welcome back. When they do get yanked, going to make sure to inspect them thoroughly, and make sure it’s not a fuck up on my end. The way they digressed so quickly though, i really can’t see how that could’ve happened so quickly unless they were hit with some kind of herbicide. Don’t have the largest tent so i’ll pop the six testers, and three of the Twins freebies i got. Are the Zawtz testers fems or regs? if they’re fems i’ll just pop those. On a brighter note the Sugar Rush’s that got hit with some pollen from the CM stud got harvested the other day, the flowers look amazing, and the seeds look nice and healthy.


The fact that your plants died so quickly, and the way they died, sounds like something that happened to an old friend of mine along time ago.
He was new to growing and was just doing whatever anybody with some weed knowledge told him to do.
Someone took advantage of him when he was drunk and convinced him that pissing in his plants soil was what everyone did.
So, he pissed in his plants soil, like an idiot, and killed off his plants in quick fashion.
Is there a chance that your former roommate pissed in your grow?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Is that the same mf that offered to turn you over?!


Yep, same one that helped me out on Thanksgiving too. Like Rick James said “cocaine is one hell of a drug“. i’m just happy he’s gone, and i won’t have to deal with his bullshit anymore. On a sidenote though, starting to germinate the five Ghost OG x Zawtz, and i’ll be damned to let some Coke head fuck up these. Also started soaking two fem Gas As Fuck or GAF(Fire As Fuck x Fire As Fuck) from Crane City.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 15, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> The fact that your plants died so quickly, and the way they died, sounds like something that happened to an old friend of mine along time ago.
> He was new to growing and was just doing whatever anybody with some weed knowledge told him to do.
> Someone took advantage of him when he was drunk and convinced him that pissing in his plants soil was what everyone did.
> So, he pissed in his plants soil, like an idiot, and killed off his plants in quick fashion.
> Is there a chance that your former roommate pissed in your grow?


i don’t know man, honestly could’ve pissed on them, sprayed herbicide, really couldn’t tell you. They were completely fine Monday, it’s now Thursday night, and they’re fucking cooked. Never seen plants get completely fried that fast. He packed his shit, and moved in with his new gf Monday while i was at work. Came home to a note basically saying how big of a piece of shit i was for telling him he needed to find somewhere else to stay blah blah blah, and that he’s moving on to bigger and better things. So i just chuckled and threw it out, good fucking riddance.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2020)

Ya, seems like he left you a going away present either way.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 15, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve gotten preview packs with 7-10 in them. The one feminized pack I’ve received so far had 6, but the last regular pack I bought had 12. They always seem to hook it up. Really excited to try the ECSD/GSC x zelatti.


My pack of Gelatti Biscotti, my first Rado and hopefully not last, came with 13 and the freebies were Margy Dog, also with 13. It was basically a BOGO! With policies like that I could definitely become a fanboi if they turn out nice. 

Here is a random IG pic of Gelatti Biscotti. Unfortunately I don't know who the OP was or I would give them credit for the photo. If it was one of you, speak up!


----------



## Snowback (Oct 15, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Powers back on. All breakers are secure in the ON position. Hmmm.


The wiring on that 70 amp double pole should be 4 gauge. It's a little hard to be sure from the pic, but you might want to just double check that.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 15, 2020)

Topanga 7 x dub herm. Day 75 or damn near, coming down in a few. Real terpy hippy smells coming off her and she’s getting color in a cab running upper 80s prolly 70 at night. Put a clone plant into one of my 5x5s yesterday stoked to see how she runs the 2nd time and in a nicer environment.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Oct 15, 2020)

Through which retailer?


----------



## Hazedupalot (Oct 16, 2020)

Snowback said:


> My pack of Gelatti Biscotti, my first Rado and hopefully not last, came with 13 and the freebies were Margy Dog, also with 13. It was basically a BOGO! With policies like that I could definitely become a fanboi if they turn out nice.
> 
> Here is a random IG pic of Gelatti Biscotti. Unfortunately I don't know who the OP was or I would give them credit for the photo. If it was one of you, speak up!
> 
> View attachment 4715286


Burnhazefordayz thats my ig . Your gunna love that gelatti biscotti one of the phenos smells like fruity tart Italian ice most exotic terps I have come across


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 16, 2020)

Hazedupalot said:


> Burnhazefordayz thats my ig . Your gunna love that gelatti biscotti one of the phenos smells like fruity tart Italian ice most exotic terps I have come across


You did an amazing job on that Gellati Biscotti, looking forward to hunt through the pack i got.


----------



## Hazedupalot (Oct 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> You did an amazing job on that Gellati Biscotti, looking forward to hunt through the pack i got.


I appreciate it you will definitely find something you like i got 2 phenos running again right now in bigger pots and more inputs there only like a week into flower but I'm excited to see how they preform with some more loving


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 16, 2020)

Day 56


Looking to finish this in 67 ish days.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So looks like i’m gonna have to pop those Ghost OG x Zawtz testers sooner than i’d like. i don’t know what the fuck happened with the testers that i was currently running, but i assume my old roommate had something to do with it. Temps are fine, pH of the soil is fine, pH of the water is fine, and whatever the fuck happened it progressed from the tops and worked its way all the way down completely cooking them. They were absolutely fine Monday, but the past two or three days they’re straight croaking. Shit has me hot as fuck, but at least i was able to get him the fuck out. Changed the locks on the doors, got a deadbolt for my room, and he’s more than aware that he’s not welcome back. When they do get yanked, going to make sure to inspect them thoroughly, and make sure it’s not a fuck up on my end. The way they digressed so quickly though, i really can’t see how that could’ve happened so quickly unless they were hit with some kind of herbicide. Don’t have the largest tent so i’ll pop the six testers, and three of the Twins freebies i got. Are the Zawtz testers fems or regs? if they’re fems i’ll just pop those. On a brighter note the Sugar Rush’s that got hit with some pollen from the CM stud got harvested the other day, the flowers look amazing, and the seeds look nice and healthy.


Did he have access to your grow and is there malice. I always look at testers as Regular's, no disappointments in the end.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 16, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Did he have access to your grow and is there malice. I always look at testers as Regular's, no disappointments in the end.


Yeah, he snuck in my room before(it’s a decent sized tent too so it’s pretty hard to hide), and my dumb ass didn’t put a deadbolt on my door the first time he snooped around my room. Most definitely, he knew i wanted him out(made that pretty clear), and let’s just say for his benefit and mine that God saved his ass a couple of times. it is what it is though, no point to continue getting frustrated about it. He’s gone for good now, so now i don’t have to stress wondering if he’s snooping around my room, and stealing my shit. True, that’s what i kind of figured as well, that’s why i popped two of the GAF fem freebies as well from CC. So with those two, hopefully 2-3/5 of the Ghost OG x Zawtz being female, they should fill up the tent nicely, and without being too over crowded. Just have to make sure to leave a decent amount of space before the flip, since both crosses have a decent amount of OG and Cookies in their genetics i’m sure they’ll stretch quite a bit.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 16, 2020)

So even though the two GAF cracked open first and showed their tap root, their taproots really haven’t grown and protruded out of the casing. While 3 of the Ghost OG x Zawtz have fat and healthy tap roots protruding out, and are definitely getting bigger every time i check. They’re around the 24 hour mark now, so they’ll most likely all get planted tomorrow afternoon at the latest. Unless some require a little bit more time. Using just a cup of pH’d water with a couple drops of hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah, he snuck in my room before(it’s a decent sized tent too so it’s pretty hard to hide), and my dumb ass didn’t put a deadbolt on my door the first time he snooped around my room. Most definitely, he knew i wanted him out(made that pretty clear), and let’s just say for his benefit and mine that God saved his ass a couple of times. it is what it is though, no point to continue getting frustrated about it. He’s gone for good now, so now i don’t have to stress wondering if he’s snooping around my room, and stealing my shit. True, that’s what i kind of figured as well, that’s why i popped two of the GAF fem freebies as well from CC. So with those two, hopefully 2-3/5 of the Ghost OG x Zawtz being female, they should fill up the tent nicely, and without being too over crowded. Just have to make sure to leave a decent amount of space before the flip, since both crosses have a decent amount of OG and Cookies in their genetics i’m sure they’ll stretch quite a bit.


I'm about to be running the[ Gelato 33 x Zawtz] hybrids. Not sure when I will flower them out, perhaps the start of next year..(If I take clones off the mother plants.)


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 16, 2020)

So I have several pheno's of this Birthday Blues to run. Atm I'm liking this pheno, it is slightly smaller than the one above I posted, but color's up naturally (no extra nutes/colder temps).

The buds are rock hard and I would say larger than Golf Balls.

Btw, If you have a chance to try this Soda Pop, 

Birthday Blues [Blues Cookies X Birthday Cake]


----------



## Snowback (Oct 16, 2020)

Hazedupalot said:


> Burnhazefordayz thats my ig . Your gunna love that gelatti biscotti one of the phenos smells like fruity tart Italian ice most exotic terps I have come across


That's great! You have some pretty nice pics up there! Mush love!


----------



## tman42 (Oct 17, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Day 56
> 
> View attachment 4715815View attachment 4715816
> Looking to finish this in 67 ish days.


Which strain was this one? Looking good whatever it is.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 17, 2020)

tman42 said:


> Which strain was this one? Looking good whatever it is.


Thanks, both are birthday blues, just different pheno's . I have a few more to run of these.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 17, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So I have several pheno's of this Birthday Blues to run. Atm I'm liking this pheno, it is slightly smaller than the one above I posted, but color's up naturally (no extra nutes/colder temps).
> 
> The buds are rock hard and I would say larger than Golf Balls.
> 
> ...


That cut looks amazing, and that Jones soda though. Used to be able to get them right up at the corner, store but then they stopped selling them. Now i don’t really have any idea where to get them from.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 17, 2020)

So now all five Ghost OG x Zawtz have germinated successfully, but i‘m going to wait until a couple of their taproots are a little bit bigger before they get planted. That way once they get planted they can shed their shell without stressing them out. So they’re pretty much on par to be planted tonight.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 17, 2020)

Anyone else running any of the sour apple crosses? These things have a real apple scent to them even in veg. Gonna cut clones and get em to flower to see what she brings.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Anyone else running any of the sour apple crosses? These things have a real apple scent to them even in veg. Gonna cut clones and get em to flower to see what she brings.


Im still waiting to run my root beer x apple juice, ruby red.


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Anyone else running any of the sour apple crosses? These things have a real apple scent to them even in veg. Gonna cut clones and get em to flower to see what she brings.


I grew four female Apple Sundae. 2 pine flavor 2 fruity but not apple


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 17, 2020)

Got this last week and planted a couple
It is supposed to be fairly high in thc.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 17, 2020)

So all five Ghost OG x Zawtz successfully germinated, and just got planted. Lowered the light to 23 inches from the top of the cups, and also shut off the intake and outake fans. Got a lot better results from the last seeds i popped by doing this, because it reduced the medium staying too moist. Once they pop above ground the light will get raised to about 28 inches from the tops, and the fans will get kicked back on.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Anyone else running any of the sour apple crosses? These things have a real apple scent to them even in veg. Gonna cut clones and get em to flower to see what she brings.


Probably killed them unfortunately along with some Butterscotch x DoHo freebies. I’m going to change soil and see if I can save one or two.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 17, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That cut looks amazing, and that Jones soda though. Used to be able to get them right up at the corner, store but then they stopped selling them. Now i don’t really have any idea where to get them from.


Thanks and about the soda, this store that I hit up has all sorts of flavor pops.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Anyone else running any of the sour apple crosses? These things have a real apple scent to them even in veg. Gonna cut clones and get em to flower to see what she brings.


How do they look?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 17, 2020)

I started five and they all are going.

In the coming weeks, I will have updates on these. 

Gelato 33 x Zawtz


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 17, 2020)

jeepster1993 said:


> Got this last week and planted a couple
> It is supposed to be fairly high in thc.
> 
> View attachment 4716870


should be fire man that sour dubble is really nice and I'm sure his ultra sour cut is fire too.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 17, 2020)

Topanga lemon #6 probably my favorite pheno. The flavor on #1 is straight lemonade but it’s a bit less robust in terms of growth. # 6 Taste like lemonade with a dirt kush exhale. Probably like 6-7/10 density but incredibly frosty and the buds on this pheno grow fat and Easty to trim.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 17, 2020)

some skunky margy almost ready for chop
pheno 1 more chemmy skunkyness than the other one

pheno 2 more frost less skunkyness


----------



## AaronHernadez (Oct 18, 2020)

Anybody seen any pics or have any info on the Blisscotti? I just ordered a pack, TSC has all their rado gear 50% off


----------



## nc208 (Oct 18, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How do they look?


Good. Just like most plants in veg, once they start flowering ill snap some pics. 1 pheno is short and stacks well, other was much slower but stretchier with massive wide leaves.(almost the size of a basketball) and the plant is about 15" tall


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 18, 2020)

Sasha will satisfy the bubba lovers. Not bad, it does jazz up the bubba with a lil something extra. Mine were great yield for one gallon smarties. Turns out a lil disappointed in the altar bread outside, looked great, finished early, great yield, but buzz is a lil odd. Fwiw, I now think Trinity is trainwreck x purple Kush x Early Pearl, lol, but just a guess. The bday cake comes through on the taste, buzz a lil complex, will droop your eyelids after a lil too much, but feels like it's got some cbd along with thc innit to me. Jmho. Both easy as shit to grow, the AB you could not overfeed, she was hungry the whole time, no matter adjustments made. Again jmho


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 18, 2020)

gelato margy 1 




gelato margy 2


gelato margy 3


gelato margy 4


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 18, 2020)

thin mints x doho 1

thin mints x doho 2

this one was super tiny going in and got burnt and stunted a bit

wedding cake x doho 1


wedding cake x doho 2

this one was also very small going in so its kind of small

wedding cake x doho 3

wedding cake x doho 4


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 18, 2020)

I got cuts of Tahoe, ecsd, gmo, and mac1 today very stoked. Might be a reason to stop buying seed lmfao


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 18, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I got cuts of Tahoe, ecsd, gmo, and mac1 today very stoked. Might be a reason to stop buying seed lmfao


Nice cuts, and there will always be something new to obtain.


----------



## Hazedupalot (Oct 18, 2020)

Gelatti bx restock on site


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 19, 2020)

Woke up this morning to be pleasantly surprised by two Ghost OG x Zawtz popping out of the ground, looks like the other three should pop by tomorrow morning, as well as the two GAF.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 19, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Woke up this morning to be pleasantly surprised by two Ghost OG x Zawtz popping out of the ground, looks like the other three should pop by tomorrow morning, as well as the two GAF.


GAF is gas as fuck right? Not that GAK cross misspelled right?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 19, 2020)

nc208 said:


> GAF is gas as fuck right? Not that GAK cross misspelled right?


Yeah, never got any of the GAK freebies. My bad should’ve clarified that. Heard some people saying that they were having trouble with some of CC’s gear germinating, and so far haven’t had any trouble getting the two freebies to germinate, but that will all be documented in the other thread.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 19, 2020)

Hazedupalot said:


> Gelatti bx restock on site


Yeah both heaters too. Zawtz and macrib. I got a pack of the macrib, anyone looking for a heater will find one in those packs.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 19, 2020)

Came home for my lunch break to be pleasantly surprised that two more are starting to pop up, no signs from number 2 yet, but i’m sure it’ll pop up just fine. They’re in random order, didn’t take a look at the tags before i dipped off back to work. Also forgot who recommended this, but thank you it’s been working like in absolute charm. So instead of watering the Coco like i regularly would do with soil, i’ve been lightly misting them with a pump sprayer, and i’ve had damn near 100% success rate since then. So really whoever suggested that, i can’t thank you enough. Also forgot to add that i’ll most likely raise the light tomorrow morning, back up to at least 28 inches. so that way none of them get toasted by the light. **EDIT** the 4 that were popping up have all successfully completely popped up, and only one needed a little help shedding its casing(number one). Pictures are them in order, 1, 4, five, and then 3. Still waiting on number two to announce its presence, but i’m sure it’ll start pushing up the dirt by tomorrow morning.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 19, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That cut looks amazing, and that Jones soda though. Used to be able to get them right up at the corner, store but then they stopped selling them. Now i don’t really have any idea where to get them from.


was surprised to find a couple 4 packs at the walmart near me a couple months ago


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 19, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> gelato margy 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717706View attachment 4717707
> ...


Damn nice work, looks like she threw out some seriously chunky buds. How was the terps on the different GM’s? Number three looks like it kind of resembles some of the Gushers S1s some folks have been finding. Seen nothing but heat coming out of that FM line, the Gelato Margy, Drunken Monkey(Bananimal x FM), and One Night Stand are the ones i’m most excited to pop especially after seeing the different fire cuts people have been finding. The House Margy my buddy grew was amazing, and the Margy Dog shatter that i got from the dispo was some fire as well. Seems like the FM complements the mother strain extremely well without completely dominating the terps, but also helping boost the yield.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 19, 2020)

Got my Halloween order in. The caipirinha (trifi x birthday cake) “grower’s pack” contained 8 feminized beans. Not bad at all for $48. They also threw in another 7 grumpz F2. Maybe I’ll have better luck with these than with the last batch, although one seed does look immature. Got the jibba jabba and one of the tropicanna x zelattis in flowering already and the clones seems to all be happy even though they haven’t all rooted yet.


----------



## tman42 (Oct 19, 2020)

9/9 on the latest Cannarado seeds popped. 2 Gushcotti Sundae (Biscotti Sundae x Gushers), 2 Struffoli (Vitamina (Gelatto 33/Biscotti x Gelatti) x Gushers and 5 Testers of fem Dosidos x Sour Apple.



And then today I find my mailbox on fire!
7 Sins (Fatso (GMOG Cut) x Birthday Cake), Caipirinha (TK/FireOG x Birthday Cake), Terp Town (Wedding Pie (Pyxy Styx Cut) x Birthday Cake) and Bundy (Breakfast of Champion (Cereal Killer Cut) x Birthday Cake) and as always the best freebies around.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice I’m interested to grow that caipirinha alongside someone else. When are you planning to pop those? I would definitely grow out those zelatti crosses too. I’ve got like 12 more of the tropicanna but I’ve also got a (forum GSC x ECSD) x zelatti that should be really interesting.

I just dropped the 7 new grumpz F2 into rockwool. One seed looks like it won’t make it but the other 6 look healthier than the last ones I got. I really want that strain to work for me. I haven’t had any luck with any of the MAC crosses I’ve tried so far. Just pruned up the jibba jabba and the less impressive tropicanna x zelatti and have them under the qb96. It’s going to be a tight fit for them in the 2x2 but it’s the only place I can flower them right now. I need to get that daily biscotti sundae going too.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 19, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn nice work, looks like she threw out some seriously chunky buds. How was the terps on the different GM’s? Number three looks like it kind of resembles some of the Gushers S1s some folks have been finding. Seen nothing but heat coming out of that FM line, the Gelato Margy, Drunken Monkey(Bananimal x FM), and One Night Stand are the ones i’m most excited to pop especially after seeing the different fire cuts people have been finding. The House Margy my buddy grew was amazing, and the Margy Dog shatter that i got from the dispo was some fire as well. Seems like the FM complements the mother strain extremely well without completely dominating the terps, but also helping boost the yield.


thanks
the terps on #1 are strong kushy dank smell its got more golf ball type nugs 
the other chunky phenos don't have a strong smell and are all more earthy, these three are all getting chunkier and frostier by the day.
i think your right about the frozen margy line, seems to be alot of fire in there. My friend ran half my purple margy pack and they were nice, i popped a few one night stand seeds and got 1 female and it is fire, still running it, now i ran these gelatos and skunky margys and there's some definite fire in them too, think i might run more skunky margy and one night stands still have a hole pack of ONS and half pack of the skunky, ive gotten the closest representation of the chemdog sour diesel I had and let go 10 years ago, been searching pretty much since i let it go for something close to it. I tried dr greenthumbs ecsd and then i tried two crosses from top dawg but nothing very close to what I had.
but the 1 ONS i got has some small similarities in smell kinda of a mothball type smell, but this skunky margy smells very similar to what i remember and the bud structure is also similar. Pretty exited to try it out


----------



## Balockaye (Oct 19, 2020)

My Frybread. 
5 weeks into flower. i am kinda getting a slight sweet mint smell but my nose sucks. Everything is going good. Excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## tman42 (Oct 19, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Nice I’m interested to grow that caipirinha alongside someone else. When are you planning to pop those? I would definitely grow out those zelatti crosses too. I’ve got like 12 more of the tropicanna but I’ve also got a (forum GSC x ECSD) x zelatti that should be really interesting.


Probably going to be a bit before I get to growing them out but will definitely be watching for yours but things can change so you never know.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 20, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn nice work, looks like she threw out some seriously chunky buds. How was the terps on the different GM’s? Number three looks like it kind of resembles some of the Gushers S1s some folks have been finding. Seen nothing but heat coming out of that FM line, the Gelato Margy, Drunken Monkey(Bananimal x FM), and One Night Stand are the ones i’m most excited to pop especially after seeing the different fire cuts people have been finding. The House Margy my buddy grew was amazing, and the Margy Dog shatter that i got from the dispo was some fire as well. Seems like the FM complements the mother strain extremely well without completely dominating the terps, but also helping boost the yield.


gets me stoked for my Margy Dogs! Thanks!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> thanks
> the terps on #1 are strong kushy dank smell its got more golf ball type nugs
> the other chunky phenos don't have a strong smell and are all more earthy, these three are all getting chunkier and frostier by the day.
> i think your right about the frozen margy line, seems to be alot of fire in there. My friend ran half my purple margy pack and they were nice, i popped a few one night stand seeds and got 1 female and it is fire, still running it, now i ran these gelatos and skunky margys and there's some definite fire in them too, think i might run more skunky margy and one night stands still have a hole pack of ONS and half pack of the skunky, ive gotten the closest representation of the chemdog sour diesel I had and let go 10 years ago, been searching pretty much since i let it go for something close to it. I tried dr greenthumbs ecsd and then i tried two crosses from top dawg but nothing very close to what I had.
> but the 1 ONS i got has some small similarities in smell kinda of a mothball type smell, but this skunky margy smells very similar to what i remember and the bud structure is also similar. Pretty exited to try it out


Damn, definitely got me regretting selling the pack of Skunky Margy i had, especially since it was to someone that had no clue what the fuck they were doing  . Then again glad i kept the ONS, and also the two packs of the Wedding Cake x DoHo. Also seems like a lot of people have been finding some fire out of the DoHo freebies as well. Appreciate the info, looking forward to popping the FM and DoHo crosses.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2020)

Snowback said:


> gets me stoked for my Margy Dogs! Thanks!


No problem, the genotype they were using was absolutely amazing straight raunchy funky Chem with some added lime. Good luck with the hunt, if you like Chem and OG i’m sure you’ll find something you’ll love.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 20, 2020)

tman42 said:


> Probably going to be a bit before I get to growing them out but will definitely be watching for yours but things can change so you never know.


Same here. I want to run through the daily biscotti sundae and the Cookie Crisp f4 first.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2020)

tman42 said:


> 9/9 on the latest Cannarado seeds popped. 2 Gushcotti Sundae (Biscotti Sundae x Gushers), 2 Struffoli (Vitamina (Gelatto 33/Biscotti x Gelatti) x Gushers and 5 Testers of fem Dosidos x Sour Apple.
> View attachment 4719439View attachment 4719440View attachment 4719441
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to see what you find out of all of these, especially the Dosidos x Sour Apple. Hoping everyone that got the Sour Apple crosses finds nothing but heat, so he can drop them. Would be on those like white on rice.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 20, 2020)

Get used to it, seeds will be ag related and if uncle opened trade, he will want a cut.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2020)

BugattiOH said:


> Look I get it but I don't live in WA or CO so why would I pay taxes on both states...


I don't have kids but I pay school taxes for life 
It seems like a ridiculous argument complaining about the cost of doing business
As always feel free to shop elsewhere


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2020)

Anyone run the Caipirinha, and or got any pictures? Even though i definitely don’t need them, i was thinking about pulling the trigger on two of them, especially if they’re still on sale.


----------



## Hazedupalot (Oct 20, 2020)

two different phenos of sweet bread very vigorous plants with no intersection issues grown under a small mars hydro ts1000


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 20, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Anyone run the Caipirinha, and or got any pictures? Even though i definitely don’t need them, i was thinking about pulling the trigger on two of them, especially if they’re still on sale.


I don't think they are on sale anymore. I believe the email said just the weekend. If it is let us know


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I don't think they are on sale anymore. I believe the email said just the weekend. If it is let us know


Just checked the email, and it says the coupon code expires November 1. So it should still be good, but not sure if it’s a one time use only. So if they’re still in stock come Friday i’ll let everyone know if the code is still good.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hazedupalot said:


> View attachment 4720063 View attachment 4720056 two different phenos of sweet bread very vigorous plants with no intersection issues grown under a small mars hydro ts1000


The sweetbread looks good in all the pics ive seen. Id run that if i didnt have so many.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 20, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I got cuts of Tahoe, ecsd, gmo, and mac1 today very stoked. Might be a reason to stop buying seed lmfao


I got a mac 1 as well the dude threw in a black cherry punch from ihg, and yesterday i ordered a purple punch its from archive portland. Gonna snag a sundae driver soon to. But the mac 1 has always been 1 i needed to see in my rotation. Im pumped, anyone want a clone.. FUCK CAP THAT PUSSY BITCH!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 20, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Anyone run the Caipirinha, and or got any pictures? Even though i definitely don’t need them, i was thinking about pulling the trigger on two of them, especially if they’re still on sale.


Myself and one other here both picked it up but are going to run some other stuff first. It looks like an awesome cross. I love anything with TK in it.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 20, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I got a mac 1 as well the dude threw in a black cherry punch from ihg, and yesterday i ordered a purple punch its from archive portland. Gonna snag a sundae driver soon to. But the mac 1 has always been 1 i needed to see in my rotation. Im pumped, anyone want a clone.. FUCK CAP THAT PUSSY BITCH!!


I wish I could get better cuts from dispos (or otherwise) out here. We only have medical and there’s only one dispensary here that sells decent cuts. You have to get an extra license to grow your own and a lot of patients don’t even bother. Most places hoard their cuts like dragons guarding their treasure pile. So far I’ve picked up a BB3 and a GG4 from them ($20 per rooted cut is not terrible — the shitty place sells unrooted cuts for $15 on sale) but this is New Mexico and I honestly don’t even know if they’re legit. My only guaranteed way to get the best shit out here is to pheno hunt and grow it myself.

I’ve heard a lot of hype about MAC and haven’t had much luck with any of the crosses I’ve tried so far. Trying again with the grumpz F2 though. It seems like you’ve gotta get a cut of the real deal and I have no idea who would have one out here.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 20, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I wish I could get better cuts from dispos (or otherwise) out here. We only have medical and there’s only one dispensary here that sells decent cuts. You have to get an extra license to grow your own and a lot of patients don’t even bother. Most places hoard their cuts like dragons guarding their treasure pile. So far I’ve picked up a BB3 and a GG4 from them ($20 per rooted cut is not terrible — the shitty place sells unrooted cuts for $15 on sale) but this is New Mexico and I honestly don’t even know if they’re legit. My only guaranteed way to get the best shit out here is to pheno hunt and grow it myself.
> 
> I’ve heard a lot of hype about MAC and haven’t had much luck with any of the crosses I’ve tried so far. Trying again with the grumpz F2 though. It seems like you’ve gotta get a cut of the real deal and I have no idea who would have one out here.


Get clones on strainly my mac1 was from space farm hes a seller and the punch was from pnwstrain hunter he has alot of hype shit runtz gushers biscotti. Reasonable and a safe bet from him.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 20, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Get clones on strainly my mac1 was from space farm hes a seller and the punch was from pnwstrain hunter he has alot of hype shit runtz gushers biscotti. Reasonable and a safe bet from him.


I got all my stuff holding down a friend while he move. Treating everything in qyarantine, they got a lil thrip issue. The Mac I’m probably least interested in mainly because it’s supposed to breed like absolute shit. It’ll be a novelty to run her but I’m most excited about the Tahoe. My buddy grew it under blurples and it looked incredible, can’t wait to give her a run.


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 20, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just checked the email, and it says the coupon code expires November 1. So it should still be good, but not sure if it’s a one time use only. So if they’re still in stock come Friday i’ll let everyone know if the code is still good.


You are right and its not a one time use code. I just checked and the code still works. Just grabbed Twins and Goodnight Moon


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 20, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I got a mac 1 as well the dude threw in a black cherry punch from ihg, and yesterday i ordered a purple punch its from archive portland. Gonna snag a sundae driver soon to. But the mac 1 has always been 1 i needed to see in my rotation. Im pumped, anyone want a clone.. FUCK CAP THAT PUSSY BITCH!!


I’m growing a black cherry punch 2 phenos, and sundae driver from phinest which is Rado’s personal selection in this run and man oh man. Always wanted to grow some purple punch.....


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 21, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Myself and one other here both picked it up but are going to run some other stuff first. It looks like an awesome cross. I love anything with TK in it.


Same, TK and Fire OG are some of personal favorites. Also same here about the clones, it’s medical where i’m at, but good luck getting some legit clones. You’re better off hunting through what you got, or ordering through somebody legit.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 21, 2020)

So it looks like number two got buried a little bit deeper then i would like, but definitely happy with four out of five. Going to kick on the fans, lift up the light, and get shit rocking.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 22, 2020)

Day 60

Birthday Blues assorted shots of both plants. I'm really liking this plant from the birthday cake line. A friend of mine has the [GMO x Birthday Cakes ]


----------



## tman42 (Oct 23, 2020)

Grape Milkshake x Cocomero Gelatti #1 day 63 of 12/12.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 23, 2020)

So the seedlings are doing well, number two didn’t pop, but four out of five is still good, and I’m happy with it. Number one’s looking like it’s going to be a mutant, so it should be fun to see what it does. To me it’s fun dealing with mutants, they definitely keep you on your toes that’s for sure.


----------



## YourMarriages (Oct 23, 2020)

Got my pie’s in. 11 days from placing the order. Whole lot of extras/freebies even with the 50% off.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 23, 2020)

Garanimals and a bunch of phinest sundae driver


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 24, 2020)

Wow


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 24, 2020)

Second attempt at grumpz F2 is looking maybe a little more promising. The one seed that I thought was immature was the first to germinate. 3 others already popped and it’s only been a few days. I’m guessing I’ll get a better germination rate and healthier plants than the last batch of 7 I got. Gotta do something about these damn fungus gnats in here though. Maybe a little spinosad in the water for the next few days and some new sticky traps will do it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 24, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Wow View attachment 4723598View attachment 4723599


Whats this strain?


----------



## Datcoldboi (Oct 24, 2020)

nc208 said:


> If you buy a cross from the Biscotti Sundae line, you get a free pack from the frozen margy line. That way you can get two for the price if one.


From what retailer?


----------



## Datcoldboi (Oct 24, 2020)

Well, I didnt end up getting any cannarado genetics and I had to drive 2 hrs out of my way to get these seeds but hopefully it will be worth it come harvest. Finally got something to start my first grow with. Hope they turn out good!!!


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 24, 2020)

Datcoldboi said:


> Well, I didnt end up getting any cannarado genetics and I had to drive 2 hrs out of my way to get these seeds but hopefully it will be worth it come harvest. Finally got something to start my first grow with. Hope they turn out good!!!


go post that auto shit on mephisto thread G


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 24, 2020)

First pic jar of topanga lemon #1 sour lemonade, not major stretch and kinda leafy but yields pretty decent with solid nugs. Got a rosin setup, pressed some bs just in parchment of the topanga #1 and it tastes amazing. Going to my dry ice hash and press that soon. Second pic topanga lemon #6. Medium stretch and medium density but she’s easy to trim and has a sweeter lemonade flavor with a little dirt/earth pk influence. 


I ran these organic before switching over to athena pro and the taste was definitely a little different. More orange and less lemon tasting. Very terpy plants either way, I just didn’t understand why it was called lemon and not orange tree until I switched it up.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 25, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> First pic jar of topanga lemon #1 sour lemonade, not major stretch and kinda leafy but yields pretty decent with solid nugs. Got a rosin setup, pressed some bs just in parchment of the topanga #1 and it tastes amazing. Going to my dry ice hash and press that soon. Second pic topanga lemon #6. Medium stretch and medium density but she’s easy to trim and has a sweeter lemonade flavor with a little dirt/earth pk influence. View attachment 4724438View attachment 4724437View attachment 4724439View attachment 4724440
> 
> 
> I ran these organic before switching over to athena pro and the taste was definitely a little different. More orange and less lemon tasting. Very terpy plants either way, I just didn’t understand why it was called lemon and not orange tree until I switched it up.




I'm not alone having a hard time with the lemon/orange nuance the citrus terps are ridiculous either way


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2020)

Datcoldboi said:


> Well, I didnt end up getting any cannarado genetics and I had to drive 2 hrs out of my way to get these seeds but hopefully it will be worth it come harvest. Finally got something to start my first grow with. Hope they turn out good!!!


You should've went with the rado


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 25, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> The fact that your plants died so quickly, and the way they died, sounds like something that happened to an old friend of mine along time ago.
> He was new to growing and was just doing whatever anybody with some weed knowledge told him to do.
> Someone took advantage of him when he was drunk and convinced him that pissing in his plants soil was what everyone did.
> So, he pissed in his plants soil, like an idiot, and killed off his plants in quick fashion.
> ...





Datcoldboi said:


> From what retailer?


Radogear.com 


JewelRunner said:


> go post that auto shit on mephisto thread G


Lol.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 25, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Whats this strain?


I posted them just for fun. One is strawnana s1 “oracle cut “ and one is black cherry punch. Not rado so I didn’t specify.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 25, 2020)

6/7 of the second pack of grumpz F2 have now sprouted and the seventh is trying to come up out of the rockwool. I think the first pack I got might have just been old or bad luck of the genetic draw. I’m glad I got a second chance with these.

The jibba jabbas are only a little over a week into 12/12 but #2 has the nicest structure and clones the easiest. I’m letting the nice tropicanna x zelatti grow for a little longer.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Oct 26, 2020)

For all of you that was hating, I picked up a 10 pk of reg seeds Sundae Driver bx... Can i pop all 10 of these in a 3x3 and do like a SOG or SCROG? Or should i just plant a few at a time?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 26, 2020)

Datcoldboi said:


> For all of you that was hating, I picked up a 10 pk of reg seeds Sundae Driver bx... Can i pop all 10 of these in a 3x3 and do like a SOG or SCROG? Or should i just plant a few at a time?


You can yes but that’s too small of a space for me to pop that many. Everyone has they’re own way of doing things. Best of luck. Rado said he likes the bx driver better so you picked a winner.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 26, 2020)

Datcoldboi said:


> For all of you that was hating, I picked up a 10 pk of reg seeds Sundae Driver bx... Can i pop all 10 of these in a 3x3 and do like a SOG or SCROG? Or should i just plant a few at a time?


good pick i popped a half pack of the Bx 

this is the nicest looking one i kept.....the other one i kept I dubbed huckleberry Finn cause it smells and tastes like huckleberry salt water taffy, on top of this and another pack off the Bx line i got 2 packs of frozen margy crosses
got to love rado


----------



## Datcoldboi (Oct 26, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> good pick i popped a half pack of the Bx
> View attachment 4725498
> this is the nicest looking one i kept.....the other one i kept I dubbed huckleberry Finn cause it smells and tastes like huckleberry salt water taffy, on top of this and another pack off the Bx line i got 2 packs of frozen margy crosses
> got to love rado


Awesome plants man. Hope mine turn out as healthy as yours. Im getting some Birthday Funk & Margalope freebies with my order as well, excited to grow those too. I really want a pack of the Roasted Garlic Margy as Ive tried the strain before and was well pleased with it.


----------



## jonesaa (Oct 26, 2020)

Never knew Canada Post was this fast... expected on Nov 4th... Surprise!!! in to the vault they go for now. 

Getting ready to harvest some plants (Grumpz F2, Gushers S1 and start some new ones. Here are some examples of the plants that I'm keeping, 2 Grumpz, identical in look (murdered out), odor, but waiting on the smoke report before letting one go hopefully one is killer enough to put me to sleep, I'll call it blackout.

Grumpz #7




Gushers S1 #2


Gushers S1 #4



Up next... Bath Salt, More Gushers S1, Gelato 41 Bx, Gellati Bx2, Daily Visit (Irene x Daily Driver)


----------



## nc208 (Oct 26, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Never knew Canada Post was this fast... expected on Nov 4th... Surprise!!! in to the vault they go for now. View attachment 4725876
> 
> Getting ready to harvest some plants (Grumpz F2, Gushers S1 and start some new ones. Here are some examples of the plants that I'm keeping, 2 Grumpz, identical in look (murdered out), odor, but waiting on the smoke report before letting one go hopefully one is killer enough to put me to sleep, I'll call it blackout.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see what you find in the bath salts. I'm just on day 65 of the Cafe Machiatto and those are finishing up awesome. Some great Grape Gelato terps, my favorite pheno is a Grape Gasonline. You must have one hell of a pile of freebies to go along with that box. Nice score.


----------



## jonesaa (Oct 26, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Can't wait to see what you find in the bath salts. I'm just on day 65 of the Cafe Machiatto and those are finishing up awesome. Some great Grape Gelato terps, my favorite pheno is a Grape Gasonline. You must have one hell of a pile of freebies to go along with that box. Nice score.


If I had more space I'd pop some of the Cafe Mac. Grape gasoline, that sounds nice!!! Grumpz #7 has a lot of grape smell but really can't pin point the other smells yet, no fuel yet unfortunately... at one point the plant was smelling fresh like egg yolks (yuck). I think I'm done with the grumpz F2 for now. I have about 10 freebie packs of those and I'm very happy with the two I've decided to keep around for a little I may go into some of the GAK freebies I received, I don't know what GAK is but curious what they yield. Looking forward to growing out the bath salt for sure. Hope to find some nice hybrids of OG and gelato plant types.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 26, 2020)

7/7 grumpz F2 are now sprouted and in individual pots. I’m glad this pack seems so much better than the last one, which I ended up tossing everything out of. I know it’s a little early but as long as these plants don’t end up weak and stunted it will be an improvement. I also decided to start the Cookie Crisp F4. Got those in rockwool a few hours ago. This should be a fun pheno hunt. One day I may even pop some of the beans I actually paid money for. It’s difficult when the freebies are all so interesting.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 26, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> If I had more space I'd pop some of the Cafe Mac. Grape gasoline, that sounds nice!!! Grumpz #7 has a lot of grape smell but really can't pin point the other smells yet, no fuel yet unfortunately... at one point the plant was smelling fresh like egg yolks (yuck). I think I'm done with the grumpz F2 for now. I have about 10 freebie packs of those and I'm very happy with the two I've decided to keep around for a little I may go into some of the GAK freebies I received, I don't know what GAK is but curious what they yield. Looking forward to growing out the bath salt for sure. Hope to find some nice hybrids of OG and gelato plant types.


GAK is a tightly held cut made by Dying Breed Seeds / 3rd Gen


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 27, 2020)

Veg tent 90% rado gear. Vitamina x Zawtz tester.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 27, 2020)

Well the buds snapped the stem. Not to happy about this. The plant was about day 67/68. I was going to day 74 ish, so not that bad.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 27, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Never knew Canada Post was this fast... expected on Nov 4th... Surprise!!! in to the vault they go for now. View attachment 4725876
> 
> Getting ready to harvest some plants (Grumpz F2, Gushers S1 and start some new ones. Here are some examples of the plants that I'm keeping, 2 Grumpz, identical in look (murdered out), odor, but waiting on the smoke report before letting one go hopefully one is killer enough to put me to sleep, I'll call it blackout.
> 
> ...


Tunna room what's up...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 27, 2020)

One of the best compliments a grower could get

Edit: was also able to save 3 of the Vitamin G x Sour Apple from the issue in the soil with SNS disease fungal control. Top looks weird because it’s leftover crushed mosquito dunks.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 27, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Never knew Canada Post was this fast... expected on Nov 4th... Surprise!!! in to the vault they go for now. View attachment 4725876
> 
> Getting ready to harvest some plants (Grumpz F2, Gushers S1 and start some new ones. Here are some examples of the plants that I'm keeping, 2 Grumpz, identical in look (murdered out), odor, but waiting on the smoke report before letting one go hopefully one is killer enough to put me to sleep, I'll call it blackout.
> 
> ...


That JB pack sounds and looks super on IG


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 28, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’m a little bummed all 3 of my guavamero did the same thing made tap roots then just stalled .. I won’t say there completely a lost cause but one seed started to get that white fuzz usually a sign it’s over
> 
> Soak in a cup of water drip of root hormone! 12 hours paper towels till tap roots appear!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 28, 2020)

Datcoldboi said:


> From what retailer?


From every retailer that carries Rado‘s genetics, at least i believe. Better off ordering them through the Rado website in my opinion.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 28, 2020)

Datcoldboi said:


> For all of you that was hating, I picked up a 10 pk of reg seeds Sundae Driver bx... Can i pop all 10 of these in a 3x3 and do like a SOG or SCROG? Or should i just plant a few at a time?


That’s definitely a good pack to snag, personally in a 3 x 3 i would pop maybe 6 of them. Really depends on your grow style though. if you get any nice studs, i would definitely keep them, but separate them, and make sure you collect a decent amount of pollen from it. SCROG would be the way to go, especially if you want better yields.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 28, 2020)

Ordered a Growers pack of 7 Sins, and another pack of Terp Town. Should be here any day now, on another note today marks exactly 2 weeks since i harvested the Sugar Rush that got pollinated by the CaliMints stud and all three seem to be completely loaded with some nice healthy seeds. The flower looks extremely good, and smells extremely good even after getting pollinated so definitely have some high hopes for this cross. Thinking about possibly snagging another pack of the Sugar Rush to make a bx or just using one of the cuts my buddy still has of some other Sugar Rush genotypes. He just harvested some that he ran indoor, and they have a really strong creamy/sugary grape smell, with a nice back end of gas, and citrus. His cut reminds me a lot of the Sunset Sherbet cut, but with a lot more frost, yields a tad better, and has a lot more grape/berry funk to it. Going to post some pictures of the SR once i get some trimmed up this weekend, also the one’s that got pollinated were ran outdoors.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 28, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Never knew Canada Post was this fast... expected on Nov 4th... Surprise!!! in to the vault they go for now. View attachment 4725876
> 
> Getting ready to harvest some plants (Grumpz F2, Gushers S1 and start some new ones. Here are some examples of the plants that I'm keeping, 2 Grumpz, identical in look (murdered out), odor, but waiting on the smoke report before letting one go hopefully one is killer enough to put me to sleep, I'll call it blackout.
> 
> ...


Wow that grumpz looks incredible. I hope I’ve got something like that in store. 7/7 sprouts are healthy this time. I’m holding off a little longer on the tropicanna x zelatti. She’s not getting very tall and the one I have in flowering isn’t stretching hardly at all, so I want to let this nicer one fill out a little more. I kinda prefer plants with this structure, as opposed to the GG4 clone you can kinda see on the left, which has insanely long internodes and just wants to get huge.

Finally you can’t really see it in the pic but the first jibba jabba clone is rooted, potted, and growing. This clone is of pheno #2, which seems to be the nicest.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 29, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Wow that grumpz looks incredible. I hope I’ve got something like that in store. 7/7 sprouts are healthy this time. I’m holding off a little longer on the tropicanna x zelatti. She’s not getting very tall and the one I have in flowering isn’t stretching hardly at all, so I want to let this nicer one fill out a little more. I kinda prefer plants with this structure, as opposed to the GG4 clone you can kinda see on the left, which has insanely long internodes and just wants to get huge.View attachment 4727947
> 
> Finally you can’t really see it in the pic but the first jibba jabba clone is rooted, potted, and growing. This clone is of pheno #2, which seems to be the nicest.


Is that the Tropicana x Zellatti in the center? I would take some clones off that plant and flower them out In a month. Time goes by so fast.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 29, 2020)

Some more 7 Sins, Bundy, Birthday Blues, and others just got relisted on the site. The code still works as well.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 29, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Is that the Tropicana x Zellatti in the center? I would take some clones off that plant and flower them out In a month. Time goes by so fast.


Yes that is. I already have two cuts in the aero cloner and they just started knotting up.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 29, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Never knew Canada Post was this fast... expected on Nov 4th... Surprise!!! in to the vault they go for now. View attachment 4725876
> 
> Getting ready to harvest some plants (Grumpz F2, Gushers S1 and start some new ones. Here are some examples of the plants that I'm keeping, 2 Grumpz, identical in look (murdered out), odor, but waiting on the smoke report before letting one go hopefully one is killer enough to put me to sleep, I'll call it blackout.
> 
> ...


That grumpz would be a keeper 4 me, nice find. Any sacs?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 29, 2020)

The 6 white grapes are in 3 gals under the 1000 watt mh, couple weeks till flip, keeper tent ready to go now but im gonna wait a wk the grape pie bx will get another run as well as the dailys cookie sundae sugarberry and grape margy.


----------



## jonesaa (Oct 29, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> That grumpz would be a keeper 4 me, nice find. Any sacs?


I have two grumpz revegging, the one pictured and another almost identical to that one, with a slightly different odor... I didn't find any hermie traits or anything like that. We'll see on the second go around if things work out.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Oct 29, 2020)

It aint much but its honest work. Anybody got any info on root beer float?


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 29, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> That grumpz would be a keeper 4 me, nice find. Any sacs?


I was gonna say that grumpz is definitely the most photogenic. doesn't always tell the whole tale, but if it looks fire and tastes fire...


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 29, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> View attachment 4728770
> It aint much but its honest work. Anybody got any info on root beer float?


GG4/Chem91 X Grape Pie

I'd watch those plants closely cross has GG4 chem 91 and cherry pie all known to throw some shit. supposed to have rootbeer terps tho, could mix well with apple terps.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 29, 2020)

**It's all about the clone generation ***

So about these plants they are White Grape Gushers. This should be a nice thread and pheno's to be watched as few people are growing these out.

I have six at the moment going and here is a shot of two of them. I will be taking clones and flowering them out when mature.


Also I had six seeds in this pack, for the others that are growing them, how many did you have ?


Here is a clone of Gushlatti, this will be trained and flowered out shortly 

Gushlatti [Gelatti x Gushers]


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 29, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> View attachment 4728770
> It aint much but its honest work. Anybody got any info on root beer float?


Bundy is a nice grab, it will let you have some nice flowers to smoke,..


----------



## SoD4nk (Oct 29, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> **It's all about the clone generation ***
> 
> So about these plants they are White Grape Gushers. This should be a nice thread and pheno's to be watched as few people are growing these out.
> 
> ...


Are those californicus? Predator mites? I might need to get some of those, did you ever had a mite issue? Thanks.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 29, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> Are those californicus? Predator mites? I might need to get some of those, did you ever had a mite issue? Thanks.


Those are Gillispie Mites. They are soil mites that go after fungus gnats larva and thrips pupae. 

Thrips come in the bioterea medium, and this is a treatment, plus a couple other things ; But this thread is about cannarado.  

They should have a thread on IPM somewhere..


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 30, 2020)

anyone grabbing the rado drop today?


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 30, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> anyone grabbing the rado drop today?


He send out a mailer? I don’t see one


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Railage (Oct 30, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4729226


I might get something weird and do the Panama Red cross

Unless it’s the same CBD one that’s in the Gushers Panama Red Cross..


----------



## Marla 420 (Oct 30, 2020)

Haha at Jenni Craig (The Go to Insult from the 90's) . I want a pack of that just to save. Cannarado is legit.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 30, 2020)

Here's the full lineup of the grumpz. Earlier list was missing a few crosses.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Here's the full lineup of the grumpz. Earlier list was missing a few crosses.
> View attachment 4729360


Do you know when his line is dropping with Compound? I'm actually Interested in those, and the grape pies coming..


----------



## nc208 (Oct 30, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Do you know when his line is dropping with Compound? I'm actually Interested in those, and the grape pies coming..


I've been watching Treestars who is the only one who has been advertising it. They spoke about it in their last two big announcement drops on Insta and was making it sound like it would be out in October but im guessing November by the looks of it. I asked rado and they aren't handling this one, its compounds.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2020)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> View attachment 4728770
> It aint much but its honest work. Anybody got any info on root beer float?


From what i could find it’s XXX OG x Vanilla Kush, and the Apple Juice is i believe an Orange Sour Apple crossed to Triple Kush from exotic genetics made by Bodyne. Could be wrong though, but from what i’ve seen on iG the few people that have ran them absolutely love the Terps. Supposedly some genotypes carry a real tropical fruity terp profile, so i’m definitely hyped to see what can be found in the pack of freebies that i got. Just ordered two packs of Bundy myself.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I've been watching Treestars who is the only one who has been advertising it. They spoke about it in their last two big announcement drops on Insta and was making it sound like it would be out in October but im guessing November by the looks of it. I asked rado and they aren't handling this one, its compounds.


Compound working with cookie fam now wonder how ridiculous those packs will be


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I've been watching Treestars who is the only one who has been advertising it. They spoke about it in their last two big announcement drops on Insta and was making it sound like it would be out in October but im guessing November by the looks of it. I asked rado and they aren't handling this one, its compounds.


Treestars had packs of spraytan driver x orange cookies looked bomb but they were 150 so i passed.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Here's the full lineup of the grumpz. Earlier list was missing a few crosses.
> View attachment 4729360


What time on radogear
? Anyone...


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 30, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> From what i could find it’s XXX OG x Vanilla Kush, and the Apple Juice is i believe an Orange Sour Apple crossed to Triple Kush from exotic genetics made by Bodyne. Could be wrong though, but from what i’ve seen on iG the few people that have ran them absolutely love the Terps. Supposedly some genotypes carry a real tropical fruity terp profile, so i’m definitely hyped to see what can be found in the pack of freebies that i got. Just ordered two packs of Bundy myself.


You really buy too many packs man. Lmfao i wanna see your collection


----------



## nc208 (Oct 30, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> What time on radogear
> ? Anyone...


720 pm est. Sorry was late to reply.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Compound working with cookie fam now wonder how ridiculous those packs will be





nc208 said:


> I've been watching Treestars who is the only one who has been advertising it. They spoke about it in their last two big announcement drops on Insta and was making it sound like it would be out in October but im guessing November by the looks of it. I asked rado and they aren't handling this one, its compounds.


It seems Treestar is handling cookie related drops. [Runtz, Seedjunkies, and now compound. ] 

They have some exclusive drops I will say, makes me think they might purchase the whole line all at once from the breeder. 

Eg, I thought you might grab $5000, up front and pay the remainder of the lot afterwards $5000. With them they might just drop 10k on Runtz and grab 250-300 packs +/- for sale.

** side note, I think this is Neptunes sister site, or close friend. The way he promotes them, and Neptune had Cookie Fams first drop.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 30, 2020)

Whats macrib?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 30, 2020)

Damn. Some of this looks awesome.









Cannarado Genetics


Radogear




radogear.com


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 30, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> from Rado:
> AJ is an orange sour apple bx I’ve been working. The OSA coming from the original Obs Ojb drop. I outcrossed it with Karma's TripleKush which I called Koolaid Kush. Then picked a male and put it back to my OSA gal . Smells and tastes like some Treetop


Uh, some confusion goin on, I wished I had made the Apple Juice, but I just posted the genetics many moons ago


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 30, 2020)

Marla 420 said:


> Haha at Jenni Craig (The Go to Insult from the 90's) . I want a pack of that just to save. Cannarado is legit.


My fave name also, lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> **It's all about the clone generation ***
> 
> So about these plants they are White Grape Gushers. This should be a nice thread and pheno's to be watched as few people are growing these out.
> 
> ...


Haven’t opened the pack i have, i’ll make sure to post how many, and germ rate when i do. They’re definitely towards the front of the list i plan on popping soon.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Uh, some confusion goin on, I wished I had made the Apple Juice, but I just posted the genetics many moons ago


Apologies for that, thought that was one of your creations


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> You really buy too many packs man. Lmfao i wanna see your collection


Yeah, definitely a genetics junky. Here’s just the packs of Rado’s i got, that’s not including freebies, the one’s i just got, 2 packs of Watercolor Frosting, 2 packs of Gushers OG(Legend/Respect x Gushers), 1 Platinum Plushers, 1 True Lemon Gushers, 1 White Grape Gushers, and 1 Breader Margins. Rado and Thugpug are the two main breeders i fuck with heavy
**EDIT**
The Fuzzy Pie pack isn’t FP it’s Wedding Pie x DoHo and Dosidos x Cocomero Gelatti i believe. Not sure a good buddy blessed me with those.


----------



## Hazedupalot (Oct 30, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Whats macrib?


(Mac1 x grape pie(r))


----------



## Florere (Oct 31, 2020)

Hazedupalot said:


> (Mac1 x grape pie(r))


Sure? I read somewhere meatbreath x mac1

edit: after searching on instagram i saw on cannarado account that you are right.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Oct 31, 2020)

Florere said:


> Sure? I read somewhere meatbreath x mac1
> 
> edit: after searching on instagram i saw on cannarado account that you are right.


I know that macrib is mac x grape pie but for some reason everytime i see that strain name i assume its meatbreath x mac


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 31, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah, definitely a genetics junky. Here’s just the packs of Rado’s i got, that’s not including freebies, the one’s i just got, 2 packs of Watercolor Frosting, 2 packs of Gushers OG(Legend/Respect x Gushers), 1 Platinum Plushers, 1 True Lemon Gushers, 1 White Grape Gushers, and 1 Breader Margins. Rado and Thugpug are the two main breeders i fuck with heavy
> **EDIT**
> The Fuzzy Pie pack isn’t FP it’s Wedding Pie x DoHo and Dosidos x Cocomero Gelatti i believe. Not sure a good buddy blessed me with those.


That grape nana looks bomb on ig i wanted it but never pulled the trigger, some nice ones there


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 31, 2020)

Hazedupalot said:


> (Mac1 x grape pie(r))


Thanks still some on shn was contemplating getting the blinker fluid but with the new clones i ordered think it would be pointless to get more seeds.snagged the sundae driver and strawberries and cream yesterday.


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 31, 2020)

Railage said:


> I might get something weird and do the Panama Red cross
> 
> Unless it’s the same CBD one that’s in the Gushers Panama Red Cross..


I was curious about the Gushers Panama Red Cross. Sounds like your not a fan. Did you run it?


----------



## Railage (Oct 31, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> I was curious about the Gushers Panama Red Cross. Sounds like your not a fan. Did you run it?


Im just not interested in a potential CBD leaner.


----------



## Socal76 (Oct 31, 2020)

I grabbed the Jenny Craig - Fatso Cross. It runs a little long at 70-77 days but I think it will well make up for it in weight. 

Running his Sun Cake this next run with MacV2 and then may run Jenny Craig next along with my Fire Zhit by Crane City Cannabis....


----------



## Florere (Oct 31, 2020)

I grabbed a blinker fluid


----------



## Aztec430 (Oct 31, 2020)

I’m trying the bubblegush. End of week 5 from flipping to 12/12. From seed dwc in a 4x4 tent. It stinks, kushy and sweet!

edit: I got the free grumpz f2 I’m gonna try next


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 31, 2020)

Chop day
This is day 71

Birthday Blues.

For anyone that grabbed this pack recently, there are some nice pheno's to be found.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 31, 2020)

Defoliate tent today. 5 Cali king all dif phenos up front, a topanga/dubble sundae clone into the middle and 4 topangas in the back

Topanga 6 and 7 further along in a small tent


----------



## 710slickxx (Oct 31, 2020)

I missed the drop and theres like nothing left


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 31, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> I missed the drop and theres like nothing left


There’s like half the packs listed on the newsletter still available it seems


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Nov 1, 2020)

Birthday banger entering week 6 flower- surprised how round the buds are.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 1, 2020)

Disappointing germination rate on the Cookie Crisp f4. 4/7. I think the other 3 are duds but I’ll wait a while longer. I set up an outdoor finishing area for my plants in late flowering. Got a coldframe with a propane heater that can finish a ton of plants all winter long now. With that being said I’m moving my big tropicanna x zelatti into the flowering tent later today. One clone has a nice root already. I’m about to have a bunch of space in the veg tent so I’m thinking of hunting through the rest of those beans next.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 1, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> I missed the drop and theres like nothing left


The only two I was interested in were the Jenni Craig and the smilez. Those are gone. I’m hoping I get something really good from the f2s.


----------



## Socal76 (Nov 1, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> The only two I was interested in were the Jenni Craig and the smilez. Those are gone. I’m hoping I get something really good from the f2s.


Yes. I would have to agree on those two... The Macrib cross would have been the third


----------



## nc208 (Nov 1, 2020)

Cannarado Genetics


Radogear




radogear.com





If anyone is still looking. The freshwater Taffy cross and the zawtz cross will be absolute fire. Hasn't sold out yet, my fresh Biscotti is the best strain I have ever grown or smoked. That Freshwater Taffy is a banger.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Cannarado Genetics
> 
> 
> Radogear
> ...


Those do look killer, but I just paid rent and Bitcoin is doing too well to cash any out right now, so I just decided I would have to pass on the first drop. If/when they get restocked I’ll probably buy one of the two that I really wanted.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 1, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah, definitely a genetics junky. Here’s just the packs of Rado’s i got, that’s not including freebies, the one’s i just got, 2 packs of Watercolor Frosting, 2 packs of Gushers OG(Legend/Respect x Gushers), 1 Platinum Plushers, 1 True Lemon Gushers, 1 White Grape Gushers, and 1 Breader Margins. Rado and Thugpug are the two main breeders i fuck with heavy
> **EDIT**
> The Fuzzy Pie pack isn’t FP it’s Wedding Pie x DoHo and Dosidos x Cocomero Gelatti i believe. Not sure a good buddy blessed me with those.


That’s right


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 1, 2020)

1 Herb, 1 Creamsizzle (Clearwater Buds), and the testers of cereal milk x grape pie & vitamina x zawtz


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 1, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> Birthday banger entering week 6 flower- surprised how round the buds are.View attachment 4730864


What's the parents in that cross?


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Nov 2, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> What's the parents in that cross?


Headbanger x birthday cake


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 2, 2020)

Hit the Ghost OG x Zawtz seedlings definitely a little too heavy with nitrogen Friday night, but woke up this morning to them bouncing back heavy as fuck, and booming. Had four of them, but crushed one of them because i was in a rush Friday to make sure everything was good before i took a trip out of town. Shit happens, but i’m definitely excited to see what these do. Most likely going to transplant them into bigger pots this weekend, or next weekend. Really depends on how they’re doing, but i would definitely like to get them out of that seed starting mix as soon as possible.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 2, 2020)

Largest of the 3 jibba jabba phenos on the left, and the nice tropicanna x zelatti on the right. That jibba jabba stretches way too much for me. If I hadn’t flowered those when they were pretty small I’d be screwed. The other two are flowering in the smaller tent under the qb96, and pheno #2 is my favorite so far. I’m loving how the tropicanna x zelatti is developing this nice canopy with only a few stakes. The bud sites are finding the light nicely and I haven’t had to take off too many fan leaves. The jibba jabba is a few weeks into 12/12 already but I just put the tropicanna x zelatti in yesterday. I was expecting that one to get a lot bigger because of the GSC and tangie. I couldn’t be more pleased with how the structure has turned out. She clones easily too.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 2, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Largest of the 3 jibba jabba phenos on the left, and the nice tropicanna x zelatti on the right. That jibba jabba stretches way too much for me. If I hadn’t flowered those when they were pretty small I’d be screwed. The other two are flowering in the smaller tent under the qb96, and pheno #2 is my favorite so far. I’m loving how the tropicanna x zelatti is developing this nice canopy with only a few stakes. The bud sites are finding the light nicely and I haven’t had to take off too many fan leaves. The jibba jabba is a few weeks into 12/12 already but I just put the tropicanna x zelatti in yesterday. I was expecting that one to get a lot bigger because of the GSC and tangie. I couldn’t be more pleased with how the structure has turned out. She clones easily too.


Sour Dubb is a squat indy, must be from the gush. showing pretty fat leaves like dubb. prolly stack well


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 2, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> Headbanger x birthday cake


Is that a personal cross or one from Cannarado?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 3, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Sour Dubb is a squat indy, must be from the gush. showing pretty fat leaves like dubb. prolly stack well


I have one that looks more like sour dubb (front left) and one that looks more 50/50. I’ve got the highest hopes pinned on the medium sized one with the nice branches. That one cloned the fastest. Back left in this pic.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Nov 3, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is that a personal cross or one from Cannarado?


That’s a cannarado


----------



## Aztec430 (Nov 4, 2020)

View attachment 7AF748A1-9B2D-47EA-B5C1-1A8B839C0715.jpeg
3 weeks or so till choppy chop on the bubblegush. A couple buds are fox tailing but most are still nice and round. My first cannarado strain and I’m impressed!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 5, 2020)

I should be able to grab a couple of Ounces off this pheno. I should also dubb/Name it.

Birthday Blues #1


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 5, 2020)

This plant should get an ounce plus. With some training the plant with yield more. This plant was from seed, and as stated throughout the thread, I prefer from clone stage. 


Blues cookies #4


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 6, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This plant should get an ounce plus. With some training the plant with yield more. This plant was from seed, and as stated throughout the thread, I prefer from clone stage.
> 
> View attachment 4735041
> Blues cookies #4


Any blueberry/cherry terps coming from the 2 you posted?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 6, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Any blueberry/cherry terps coming from the 2 you posted?


I'm bad at describing scents, plus a bit of a cold. Let me come back too you after a jar cure.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I'm bad at describing scents, plus a bit of a cold. Let me come back too you after a jar cure.


Haha you and I both


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4734676View attachment 4734677View attachment 4734678
> I should be able to grab a couple of Ounces off this pheno. I should also dubb/Name it.
> 
> Birthday Blues #1





Lightgreen2k said:


> This plant should get an ounce plus. With some training the plant with yield more. This plant was from seed, and as stated throughout the thread, I prefer from clone stage.
> 
> View attachment 4735041
> Blues cookies #4


All these look really fire man, the you have some nice chunky colas there!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> All these look really fire man, the you have some nice chunky colas there!


Thanks. When first selecting a/ the hybrid, I wanted something, that people weren't going crazy for like the Gelato's.....


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 6, 2020)

Cherry on Top


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 6, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Cherry on Top
> View attachment 4735762View attachment 4735763View attachment 4735764


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 7, 2020)

Jibba jabba clones on the left. All 3 phenos clone super easy. Grumpz seedlings in the middle. All 7 are really vigorous and a couple are top tier for all my time pheno hunting. The 4 Cookie Crisp that sprouted are the smallest ones on the right. Too soon to tell anything about those. The big tropicanna x zelatti is shooting up tons of branches everywhere. I’ve had to do a ton of pruning but I think my efforts are going to be rewarded with a nice yield.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 7, 2020)

Aztec430 said:


> View attachment 4734011
> View attachment 4734016
> 3 weeks or so till choppy chop on the bubblegush. A couple buds are fox tailing but most are still nice and round. My first cannarado strain and I’m impressed!


What’s that a cross of? I’ve got the jibba jabba in flowering right now (gushers x sour dubb) and I hope one of them ends up looking like that!


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 7, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> What’s that a cross of? I’ve got the jibba jabba in flowering right now (gushers x sour dubb) and I hope one of them ends up looking like that!


dubb is green bud. search "chief hosa" the jibba jabba is close to that with a little gelato added.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 7, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Some cereal milk x grape pie testers I assume and 1 creamsizzle from Clearwater then some garden pics View attachment 4713459View attachment 4713460View attachment 4713461View attachment 4713462View attachment 4713463View attachment 4713464View attachment 4713465View attachment 4713466


Killer rig with those 96s. do you personally like the hood things? I have them on mine and feel like the spread is quite “hot” right In the middle. I wish the hood things were slanted at abit more of an angle vs the bowl shape but they’re alright.
Nice rig man.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 7, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Killer rig with those 96s. do you personally like the hood things? I have them on mine and feel like the spread is quite “hot” right In the middle. I wish the hood things were slanted at abit more of an angle vs the bowl shape but they’re alright.
> Nice rig man.


Thanks and yeah the reflectors are made by elevatedgrowsystem.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 7, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Killer rig with those 96s. do you personally like the hood things? I have them on mine and feel like the spread is quite “hot” right In the middle. I wish the hood things were slanted at abit more of an angle vs the bowl shape but they’re alright.
> Nice rig man.


Also so I prefer them on. I’ve ran them off as well and the energy is much better directed down. I haven’t noticed any hot spots or anything as well.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 8, 2020)

Those reflectors are sweet. I may pick one up for my single 96 in my small flowering tent. Speaking of the 96 and the small tent, here’s a close up of the jibba jabba #2 at day 23. I think this one will be the best of the 3. And a zoomed out shot of the tent (both on the left are jibba jabba). It’s crowded in there and I need to do some pruning. I plan to use this tent mostly for chucks eventually but it’s nice to have overflow space for pheno hunts. Jibba jabba #1 stretched way too much for the small tent and had to go into the 3x3, where she’s starting to stack nicely.


----------



## Balockaye (Nov 9, 2020)

My frybread. Day 56. I am getting a sweet creamy candy smell. Kind of a lime smell i think but more sweet than tart.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 9, 2020)

So nothing too much exciting, just the three Ghost OG x Zawtz chugging along doing their thing. Two of them you can definitely tell are going to be OG dominant, but one of them is growing a lot faster, and seems to be sativa dominant. Going to be really interesting seeing which traits are dominant in each genotype. Most likely all 3 will get transplanted this weekend, and flipped once they hit their 4th-6th node.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So nothing too much exciting, just the three Ghost OG x Zawtz chugging along doing their thing. Two of them you can definitely tell are going to be OG dominant, but one of them is growing a lot faster, and seems to be sativa dominant. Going to be really interesting seeing which traits are dominant in each genotype. Most likely all 3 will get transplanted this weekend, and flipped once they hit their 4th-6th node.


you dont waste much time in transplanting them, eh lol? im always afraid to damage the roots


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 10, 2020)

Just got my birthday blues in and came with rootbeer float x apple juice freebie. Anyone grown out that one yet ??


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 10, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> you dont waste much time in transplanting them, eh lol? im always afraid to damage the roots


Not in the coco mix they’re in, i definitely have to feed them more often, and water them more often. Which can be a pain in the ass when i don’t get to spend as much time as i would like with them, due to my two jobs. The one good thing about the mix though, is their roots absolutely explode, and in those cups they can get rootbound extremely quick. Would like to work with coco further, but not until i get a drip system setup.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 10, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> View attachment 4738638


Got those freebies as well, and tried doing as much research on it as i could. Couldn’t find much, but from the people that have ran it before, they have found some real tropical fruity and candy apple terps, and would assume that it’s probably an amazing strain for concentrates. Here’s some pictures i could find of some genotypes some people have found. From what i could find i believe Root Beer Float is XXX OG x Vanilla Kush then hit with Rado’s Apple Juice. The most solid information i could find on it was was from awarewoolph on iG.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 10, 2020)

How's it going today fine people,

From Buds back to Plants, I have things on a good cycle atm jinx  

Hope everyone nails there cycles or even gets to start


Few Nuggets of birthday blues #1


Gushlatti Clone (I have a few of this one #4) getting trained nicely [Gelatti x Gushers]


[Gelato 33 x Zawtz] testers


----------



## jonesaa (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 10, 2020)

Those were the two grumpz crosses I wanted.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Got those freebies as well, and tried doing as much research on it as i could. Couldn’t find much, but from the people that have ran it before, they have found some real tropical fruity and candy apple terps, and would assume that it’s probably an amazing strain for concentrates. Here’s some pictures i could find of some genotypes some people have found. From what i could find i believe Root Beer Float is XXX OG x Vanilla Kush then hit with Rado’s Apple Juice. The most solid information i could find on it was was from awarewoolph on iG.


Yeah he sent me a few comments on ig. He said many have found herm traits


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 10, 2020)

Starting to get some development on the smaller tropicanna x zelatti that I put into flowering earlier. The smell on this one is pure zkittlez. I would have kept this one if the yield had looked a little better but I’m hoping the bigger one is similar in terp profile and frost. I’ll find out soon.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 10, 2020)

And here’s the big tropicanna x zelatti. I just potted up one of the cuttings and I’m feeling good about this pheno. Also the big gushers leaning jibba jabba, which is getting nice and frosty. The only pheno I have that’s similar to this one in growth pattern is my GG4 cut. Long internodes, lanky, and big stretch.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 10, 2020)

Anyone know where the Wedding Cake comes from that Rado uses such as in nilla wafer?


----------



## jonesaa (Nov 10, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Those were the two grumpz crosses I wanted.


Seeds here now still has Blinker Fluid available.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 10, 2020)

Do


jonesaa said:


> Seeds here now still has Blinker Fluid available.


I’m not down with resellers. My 7 grumpz are all looking awesome. I guess I’ll just save the nicest male and make my own crosses. I’m getting everything set up to do a nice seed run here in about a month - 6 weeks. I need to stop buying beans and hunt through everything I have and start developing my breeding skills. I still haven’t started that purple daily biscotti sundae or caipirinha and I actually paid for those. I just popped a pack of stardawg F2 from greenpoint on a total whim.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 10, 2020)

Topanga lemon #7 in a small cab. Day 31-35, I don’t remember...They ready when they ready. 

Dried but not really trimmed shot of the Cannarado herm seed I popped. Trying to pin down the flavor, it’s real terpy and strong to boot. I pulled the seed outta the topanga #7 up ther


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 11, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yeah he sent me a few comments on ig. He said many have found herm traits


True, probably will pop those after this current run with the pacifier x Apple Juice freebies as well. Hopefully i don’t run into the same problems.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 11, 2020)

Accidentally posted the same picture twice on the last post, and won’t let me edit it. this is the three different Ghost OG x Zawtz’s geno’s. They’re chugging along pretty nicely, also seen that the place that i work at is now carrying five gallon fabric pots, so i’m gonna run those instead of the plastic pots. Definitely doesn’t hurt that the manager will let me get them half off.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 11, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, probably will pop those after this current run with the pacifier x Apple Juice freebies as well. Hopefully i don’t run into the same problems.


The Pacifier x AJ freebies were some of my favorite. Lots of lime/grape skittle terps from the plants I grew out. They were finicky to germinate however...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 11, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Do
> 
> 
> I’m not down with resellers. My 7 grumpz are all looking awesome. I guess I’ll just save the nicest male and make my own crosses. I’m getting everything set up to do a nice seed run here in about a month - 6 weeks. I need to stop buying beans and hunt through everything I have and start developing my breeding skills. I still haven’t started that purple daily biscotti sundae or caipirinha and I actually paid for those. I just popped a pack of stardawg F2 from greenpoint on a total whim.


What is your definition of Reseller? 

What's a Reseller, someone on Kijiji or are you calling seedbanks that have been around since 1999 resellers now?

Seedbanks have been around since the 90's.

Are you talking about guys on Ig or people on leafy...

Resellers are over the place like leafly, I just want your detention as you are a newer member online..


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 11, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What is your definition of Reseller?
> 
> What's a Reseller, someone on Kijiji or are you calling seedbanks that have been around since 1999 resellers now?
> 
> ...


Shit man everyone is a reseller lol


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 11, 2020)

id label those a "3rd party" not a "reseller". Im sure the breeders are in business with them its not like they are being shady about it lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 11, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Shit man everyone is a reseller lol


LoL...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 11, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> id label those a "3rd party" not a "reseller". Im sure the breeders are in business with them its not like they are being shady about it lol


For myself, I would put resellers in the category of Ex, a friend has to raise money for a dog's surgery and they auction off a few packs, from their collection, or just seeds being sold on "Neptune's auction section"..

Just to many people to deal with, online. I'd prefer to do trades with people off the forum.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 12, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What is your definition of Reseller?
> 
> What's a Reseller, someone on Kijiji or are you calling seedbanks that have been around since 1999 resellers now?
> 
> ...


Yeah I mostly mean seed banks. If they buy packs from the same seller as we do, and then charge a premium selling them on their own site, then I consider them a reseller and I don’t want to buy from them especially if they’re overseas. That’s my definition. It’s just a personal preference of wanting to get the freshest seeds straight from the source. I know a lot of these seed banks are in the UK/EU and I’d rather not pay more for all those extra trips across the Atlantic. For example BOG tells people to buy straight from him and not old stuff from seed banks.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 12, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> For myself, I would put resellers in the category of Ex, a friend has to raise money for a dog's surgery and they auction off a few packs, from their collection, or just seeds being sold on "Neptune's auction section"..
> 
> Just to many people to deal with, online. I'd prefer to do trades with people off the forum.


When I grew mushrooms I was active on the shroomery and got literally all of my gear through trades with other users. I prefer this way as well but haven’t really gotten into it on here. Not sure how sending cuts through the mail works. I’m sure it’s more trouble than mailing a Petri dish.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 12, 2020)

I just discovered that site a couple months ago. Some interesting reading. 
As for seeds, I get you, but some breeders intentionally only sell through 3rd parties. Definitely not Rado though. Straight from the source for that guy.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 12, 2020)

So was a little late getting out payment for some seeds that i ordered off Rado gear, but made sure to talk to the dude that runs the website, and he okayed it. Woke up to an email this morning saying that it was canceled, but i’m pretty sure those are just automated. Says it’s out for delivery, and should make it there sometime today. So i’m more than positive things will get worked out. That’s the one thing i do love about ordering straight through Rado gear, rather than other seed banks, and other third-party distributors. Don’t get me wrong, i’ve had amazing experiences with others seedbank‘s, and i wouldn’t have some very special packs if it wasn’t for some of those other seed banks. This is just my opinion, but if you want Rado‘s gear, it’s always better to go straight through the source, because the dude that runs the website is legit a super chill dude, and if there’s ever any issues they make sure to go more than above and beyond to make up for it.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 12, 2020)

They’ve always been at the top, but I wouldn’t hesitate ordering from any of his other verified vendors. Especially for something I coveted.

Culled 2 Butterscotch x DoHo early in solos...both threw balls-not sure if it was early showing males or what but they received the boot. Up potted the remaining as well as the 3 VitaminG x Sour Apples I salvaged.

Just flipped 5 Munson x Gushers, Sundae Strudel and Grumpz.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 12, 2020)

looks like the compound collab drop has been officially confirmed for next month. cant wait for cereal milk 

'


----------



## nc208 (Nov 12, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> looks like the compound collab drop has been officially confirmed for next month. cant wait for cereal milk
> View attachment 4740645
> '


Dec 7th according to what Treestars posted.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 12, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I just discovered that site a couple months ago. Some interesting reading.
> As for seeds, I get you, but some breeders intentionally only sell through 3rd parties. Definitely not Rado though. Straight from the source for that guy.


Yeah and if it’s based in the US/Canada and specializes in stuff from small regional breeders that’s a completely different thing and in my mind totally legit. I know a lot of breeders just don’t want to set up a big online shop and I respect that. I know I could open myself up to a lot more options if I shopped at seed banks but I’m pretty happy buying either from the online shops like Rado and GPS or other breeders that sell over IG/email.


----------



## tman42 (Nov 13, 2020)

Gushers S1 day 35 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hot Tamales (Wifi [Cannarado Cut] x Gushers) day 35 of 12/12


----------



## Raymond Knight (Nov 13, 2020)

Peanut Sundae. Very dank coffee smelling buds. Smelled like peanut butter as a plant. 60 day veg. Cant wait to run its counterpart Peanut Brittle.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 13, 2020)

Here’s a picture of some Sugar Rush that was bred in collaboration with Clearwater Genetics and Rado. She got dusted by one of the studs i found(CaliMints), was grown outdoors, and used only organic nutrients. She’s extremely loud, and hasn’t even gone in a jar yet. She’s super gassy, with some hints of citrus, baked goods, Grape/cherry/berries, and some creaminess. i’m going to see what different terps really come out after she gets a good cure. Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 13, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> When I grew mushrooms I was active on the shroomery and got literally all of my gear through trades with other users. I prefer this way as well but haven’t really gotten into it on here. Not sure how sending cuts through the mail works. I’m sure it’s more trouble than mailing a Petri dish.


It’s suprisingl easy to send cuts or snips. Been done for a long long time. Hell now a days they put a little led light in the clone shipper lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 13, 2020)

I’d be really interested to learn more and maybe even participate in the clone trade once I have some stuff worth trading. I’ve been able to find some okay cuts through local dispensaries but I’m more interested in pheno hunting. I used to trade a lot of mushroom cultures and cactus cuttings. Eventually I’ll have a decent crop of peyote seeds to trade since my graft started blooming. Trading prized cuts seems to be a lot like trading prized mushroom cultures from what I can tell. It’s easier to set up 4 tents and have a decent weed project in a spare bedroom than it is to set up a sterile spawn lab, so I’ve decided I just can’t do it at my current residence.

It was easier to get a killer collection of mushroom cultures on there because everyone wanted cuts of my San Pedro and bridgesii cacti. I don’t know if there’s the same demand for those on here but I’m always down to trade nice big psychedelic cactus cuttings for a nice clone. Sending cactus cuts through the mail is something I’ve gotten quite good at.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 13, 2020)

This is one I’m probably keeping around for a while. Definitely one of the nicest and potentially the best yielding of the really frosty phenos I’ve found. This jibba jabba #1 is stacking some nice big colas a month after the flip. Super easy to clone too.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 14, 2020)

So here’s the SR(i believe #7) all trimmed up, that was Wedding Pie/Cherry Pie dominant. As i said yesterday she’s super gassy, but the sweet sugary grape smell is definitely getting stronger since she sat in a jar overnight. For going through hurricanes, tropical storms, extreme gusts and winds, mad rain, and the harsh southern sun she definitely blew away my expectations. if anyone is looking for a good representation of Wedding Pie/Grape Pie, but a tad more frosty, and with some more gas there’s definitely some genotypes that can be found out of them. Found 76 seeds that look viable. i really hope they are because CM is essentially Gelato 2.0, so the improved structure from the CM should blend really well with the SR, and the CM should definitely add some more gas and creaminess. On another note the three Ghost OG x Zawtz are chugging along very nicely. They have some super tight internodal stacking, and at least the first two should be ready to get transplanted sometime during the week when i get a chance. Also might as well start chipping away at the insane amount of seeds i have, so just started germinating two Terp Town.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 14, 2020)

All my Rado strains; marmalade, colada, sundae driver, a few others too, and the new testers cereal milk x grape pie & Vitamina x Zawtz


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 14, 2020)

So it looks like the same thing might be happening to the grumpz again. What do you all think? They all have these clawed leaves even though the Cookie Crisp on the left in the same soil is doing fine. I’m wondering if the grumpz just doesn’t like my soil and needs more time. I haven’t had this issue with anything else. Can’t upload a pic for whatever reason but I will as soon as I can. If these end up stunted I’m just gonna move on to the daily biscotti sundae.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 14, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Appreciate it man, to be honest though I’m more excited for the Platinum Plushers and True Lemon Gushers. I miss Platinum Bubba so much, that was my go to when I was still in California. Hopefully I get a nice Plat. Bubba leaning pheno. What do you plan on popping first, out of all of those? Good luck on the hunt though, I’m sure you’ll find some absolutely killer ladies out of everything.


Did cannarado or in-house make the platinum bubba I have a pack


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 14, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> They’ve always been at the top, but I wouldn’t hesitate ordering from any of his other verified vendors. Especially for something I coveted.
> 
> Culled 2 Butterscotch x DoHo early in solos...both threw balls-not sure if it was early showing males or what but they received the boot. Up potted the remaining as well as the 3 VitaminG x Sour Apples I salvaged.
> 
> Just flipped 5 Munson x Gushers, Sundae Strudel and Grumpz.


Munson to gusher hm is that from dominion ?


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 14, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What is your definition of Reseller?
> 
> What's a Reseller, someone on Kijiji or are you calling seedbanks that have been around since 1999 resellers now?
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 14, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Did cannarado or in-house make the platinum bubba I have a pack


Honestly i don’t think either of them made it. Platinum Bubba, at least the cut has been out for a while.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 14, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Munson to gusher hm is that from dominion ?


Yes, Munson is from Dominion. Not sure which cut he used or if it was his own selection. Cannarado made the cross called Blue Green.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 14, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Honestly i don’t think either of them made it. Platinum Bubba, at least the cut has been out for a while.





ChronicWonders. said:


> Yes, Munson is from Dominion. Not sure which cut he used or if it was his own selection. Cannarado made the cross called Blue Green.


which one is the green Munson ? Iv ran her before last year the Munson I wasn’t to impressed might have to revisit though still have some


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 14, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> which one is the green Munson ? Iv ran her before last year the Munson I wasn’t to impressed might have to revisit though still have some


I’ve never ran it before. Hadn’t heard much about it til a couple months ago.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Honestly i don’t think either of them made it. Platinum Bubba, at least the cut has been out for a while.


Platinum Genetics??


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So here’s the SR(i believe #7) all trimmed up, that was Wedding Pie/Cherry Pie dominant. As i said yesterday she’s super gassy, but the sweet sugary grape smell is definitely getting stronger since she sat in a jar overnight. For going through hurricanes, tropical storms, extreme gusts and winds, mad rain, and the harsh southern sun she definitely blew away my expectations. if anyone is looking for a good representation of Wedding Pie/Grape Pie, but a tad more frosty, and with some more gas there’s definitely some genotypes that can be found out of them. Found 76 seeds that look viable. i really hope they are because CM is essentially Gelato 2.0, so the improved structure from the CM should blend really well with the SR, and the CM should definitely add some more gas and creaminess. On another note the three Ghost OG x Zawtz are chugging along very nicely. They have some super tight internodal stacking, and at least the first two should be ready to get transplanted sometime during the week when i get a chance. Also might as well start chipping away at the insane amount of seeds i have, so just started germinating two Terp Town.


Is this a personal stash? I find that it takes about 14- 21 days for a good jar cure to set in, the longer the better.

Any other buds/harvest stores up?


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 15, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> I grabbed the Jenny Craig - Fatso Cross. It runs a little long at 70-77 days but I think it will well make up for it in weight.
> 
> Running his Sun Cake this next run with MacV2 and then may run Jenny Craig next along with my Fire Zhit by Crane City Cannabis....


How long is the fatso run?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 15, 2020)

Anyone else having trouble uploading pics? Started last night. Since then I have logged out and back in, rebooted my phone, reset my router, and updated iOS and tried uploading different pics. Still can’t post anything.

I keep coming back to that hot mess. I might pick that up after I snag this new laptop next week. I hope that one stays in stock for a few more weeks.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 15, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Anyone else having trouble uploading pics? Started last night. Since then I have logged out and back in, rebooted my phone, reset my router, and updated iOS and tried uploading different pics. Still can’t post anything.
> 
> I keep coming back to that hot mess. I might pick that up after I snag this new laptop next week. I hope that one stays in stock for a few more weeks.


yeah its a forum wide issue and i saw in another thread somewhere that the admins are working on it


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 15, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Is this a personal stash? I find that it takes about 14- 21 days for a good jar cure to set in, the longer the better.
> 
> Any other buds/harvest stores up?


Yeah, that’s personally what i like to do as well. Two weeks at the minimum, but even sometimes longer. Not going to lie i’ve stashed some jars away, then found them about a month or a month and a half later, and was happy as hell. That’s all that i got from that certain lady. Vegged them for about 4 weeks, then threw them outside, and then they started flowering in a week or two after i threw them outside. Wanted to keep them inside, but due to the situation with my old roommate i wasn’t trying to take any chances. Not to mention since other people have had really good results with the SR, her structure was exactly like Cherry Pie, she had a really strong gas and berry smell to her even early on, so i figured what better time to start to learning to breed. There’s two other ones that i harvested with this one, but they don’t look nowhere near as good, and don’t smell nowhere near as good as she does. So i’m just gonna let my buddy that let me finish them at his house smoke on those, but i told him i want the seeds.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 15, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Platinum Genetics??


Honestly couldn’t tell you. it might just be a S1 of Bubba, and she got the moniker Platinum Bubba since it’s a lot frostier than most other Bubba cuts. All i know is that she was really popular in Redding, and the bay area in the late 2000’s and early 2010’s. Then cookies came on the scene, so at least where i was at barely anyone was growing it out anymore, and it was hard as hell to find real deal cuts of it. Damn shame to, had that real lovely soapy Bubba taste, but with some more earthy/hashiness to it, and was a perfect strain to smoke right before bed.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 15, 2020)

The 2 Terp Town’s both popped tails in less than 24 hours. So just planted them both, and now that my roommates gone i’ll be able to run them indoors. So i’m fucking hyped for this run. Got the 2 TT’s, 3 Ghost OG x Zawtz(which i’m assuming are regs, so i might have to cull the males), 4 Gorillapops from Envy(they’re regs, so i’m definitely going to have to cull some of the males), and one lone female survivor of Cement Shoes x Complex Kush that i’m slowly helping her bounce back. So looks like i’ll definitely be able to smoke really good sometime early next year. Also have some buddies that are interested in investing in me, to get more things set up, so hopefully i’ll be able to pop some of those Gushers crosses, and some Margy crosses here soon.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 15, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So it looks like the same thing might be happening to the grumpz again. What do you all think? They all have these clawed leaves even though the Cookie Crisp on the left in the same soil is doing fine. I’m wondering if the grumpz just doesn’t like my soil and needs more time. I haven’t had this issue with anything else. Can’t upload a pic for whatever reason but I will as soon as I can. If these end up stunted I’m just gonna move on to the daily biscotti sundae.


Maybe the Grumpz are a little/a lot more picky/finicky, and possibly the soil is too hot for them? Or did they start off fine, and now they’re starting to do that weird clawing?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Maybe the Grumpz are a little/a lot more picky/finicky, and possibly the soil is too hot for them? Or did they start off fine, and now they’re starting to do that weird clawing?


Exactly. Both times they’ve started out fine and then started clawing and stunting on the 3rd set of leaves. I’m wondering if the soil is too hot or if there’s something else like mold in the soil that they don’t like. I run recycled organic and I’ve had a bad wave of fungus gnats recently so I’ve been considering that. They’re still in really small pots. I’m thinking about buying a bag of jiffy mix for them and transplanting into 5 inch pots with 50/50 jiffy/perlite. Everything else I grow loves my soil. The Cookie Crisp that I popped at the same time and put in the same soil are looking happy and growing fast.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 15, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Exactly. Both times they’ve started out fine and then started clawing and stunting on the 3rd set of leaves. I’m wondering if the soil is too hot or if there’s something else like mold in the soil that they don’t like. I run recycled organic and I’ve had a bad wave of fungus gnats recently so I’ve been considering that. They’re still in really small pots. I’m thinking about buying a bag of jiffy mix for them and transplanting into 5 inch pots with 50/50 jiffy/perlite. Everything else I grow loves my soil. The Cookie Crisp that I popped at the same time and put in the same soil are looking happy and growing fast.


Are you sure they are fungus gnats?


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 15, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Exactly. Both times they’ve started out fine and then started clawing and stunting on the 3rd set of leaves. I’m wondering if the soil is too hot or if there’s something else like mold in the soil that they don’t like. I run recycled organic and I’ve had a bad wave of fungus gnats recently so I’ve been considering that. They’re still in really small pots. I’m thinking about buying a bag of jiffy mix for them and transplanting into 5 inch pots with 50/50 jiffy/perlite. Everything else I grow loves my soil. The Cookie Crisp that I popped at the same time and put in the same soil are looking happy and growing fast.


Run cloth pots. I mix microbelift bmc in my rez running coco now with cloth pots. I see a few stunty looking fliers here or there but they never proliferate. Cloth pots are important though imo especially running soil


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Are you sure they are fungus gnats?


If he posted the leaves or been to that thread (many of) he should be able to tell fungus gnats on his plant.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 15, 2020)

Sorry, I didn’t mean to offend you! Some people mistake root aphids for fungus gnats.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 15, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> If he posted the leaves or been to that thread (many of) he should be able to tell fungus gnats on his plant.


I am positive they are fungus gnats. I’ve been trying to get rid of them with nematodes but that hasn’t worked. I need to try a bacterial treatment. I could always blast the tent with spinosad but that’s never been permanent. Cloth pots are tricky in my climate. Too dry. The only thing I can think is that the root system is having trouble getting established and I think some more inert starter mix should help.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 15, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I am positive they are fungus gnats. I’ve been trying to get rid of them with nematodes but that hasn’t worked. I need to try a bacterial treatment. I could always blast the tent with spinosad but that’s never been permanent. Cloth pots are tricky in my climate. Too dry. The only thing I can think is that the root system is having trouble getting established and I think some more inert starter mix should help.


Maybe put landscape fabric at the bottom of your pots next time. Anything to restrict their access to the soil. They’re much easier to deal with if they’re restricted to the surface of a pot


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 15, 2020)

Neem oil soil drench or bT/mosquito dunks really cut down on them as well. Nematodes are awesome too, but typically expensive and not worth it IMO just for fungus gnats. I can tell you it’s probably not the fungus gnats causing the issue. Especially if you’re in an organic soil where there’s plenty of other food material besides the root mass. Likely soil pathogen/fungus or bad/hot soil.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 15, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I am positive they are fungus gnats. I’ve been trying to get rid of them with nematodes but that hasn’t worked. I need to try a bacterial treatment. I could always blast the tent with spinosad but that’s never been permanent. Cloth pots are tricky in my climate. Too dry. The only thing I can think is that the root system is having trouble getting established and I think some more inert starter mix should help.


im battling them as well. I bought some pot popper nematodes that only contain 1 million per packet so i used 2 per plant, a few days after applying them i hit the dirt and bottom trays with a heavy dose of diatomaceous earth and put a bunch of huge sticky traps all over, a 3 punch combo that has lowered their numbers from dozens to the point im almost gnat worry free. I let two of my plants with gnats get out of control last grow, and the leaves clawed downwards in a weird way and i think it even affected the bud structure as it was a clone from a strain ive grown before


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Neem oil soil drench or bT/mosquito dunks really cut down on them as well. Nematodes are awesome too, but typically expensive and not worth it IMO just for fungus gnats. I can tell you it’s probably not the fungus gnats causing the issue. Especially if you’re in an organic soil where there’s plenty of other food material besides the root mass. Likely soil pathogen/fungus or bad/hot soil.


Idn about not worth it go on nature’s good guys there like 15-20 $ for an application I use once a week I haven’t seen a bug only when I bring in new dirt and there gone also look up tanlin drops


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> im battling them as well. I bought some pot popper nematodes that only contain 1 million per packet so i used 2 per plant, a few days after applying them i hit the dirt and bottom trays with a heavy dose of diatomaceous earth and put a bunch of huge sticky traps all over, a 3 punch combo that has lowered their numbers from dozens to the point im almost gnat worry free. I let two of my plants with gnats get out of control last grow, and the leaves clawed downwards in a weird way and i think it even affected the bud structure as it was a clone from a strain ive grown before


Yea In between watering don’t over water if you use nematodes keep moist but not saturated use tanlin drops in between watering kills gnats similar to diatomaceous earth but they eat it and die in the soil look up nature’s good guys cheap if you have under 1000 plants 15 a use and you can use as often as weekly I do it’s worth it 
To me


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 15, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Idn about not worth it go on nature’s good guys there like 15-20 $ for an application I use once a week I haven’t seen a bug only when I bring in new dirt and there gone also look up tanlin drops


Definitely cheaper than I remembered. Have ordered a few times from them as well. Thought they were like $80


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 15, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Yea In between watering don’t over water if you use nematodes keep moist but not saturated use tanlin drops in between watering kills gnats similar to diatomaceous earth but they eat it and die in the soil look up nature’s good guys cheap if you have under 1000 plants 15 a use and you can use as often as weekly I do it’s worth it
> To me


ive always wondered how harmful they are in small numbers, My plants seem to be doing great with the few that are left


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 15, 2020)

The diatomaceous earth will kill the beneficial stuff as well unfortunately though.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> The diatomaceous earth will kill the beneficial stuff as well unfortunately though.


Kills nematodes I don’t think so they live under the soil I’m sure it could but I always apply once a week nematodes so I don’t need diatomaceous earth applications maybe once if I upsize but I pasteurize all my medium before it goes in my rooms then I reinoculate with good guys like mycos vam nems going good


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 15, 2020)

I think I’ll start with some DE on top of the soil and around the base of the pots and a couple new sticky traps. I bought some of the nature’s good guys nematodes from the local nursery a while back but I think I might have diluted it too much.




Panaelous said:


> Kills nematodes I don’t think so they live under the soil I’m sure it could but I always apply once a week nematodes so I don’t need diatomaceous earth applications maybe once if I upsize but I pasteurize all my medium before it goes in my rooms then I reinoculate with good guys like mycos vam nems going good


Nice to see a fellow mycology enthusiast in here. I noticed your name a while back. I would love to do it this way but I just don’t have the space to run a big pasteurization setup. I guess if the DE and sticky traps don’t bring them down to a manageable number (they’re just bad in one tent) I’ll buy more nematodes. I don’t see why DE would harm them.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I think I’ll start with some DE on top of the soil and around the base of the pots and a couple new sticky traps. I bought some of the nature’s good guys nematodes from the local nursery a while back but I think I might have diluted it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I have no bugs important to stay ordering them they last a month I order once a month when my last one is getting used worth it 60 I water every plant in the house incoming stuff everything gets hit


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I am positive they are fungus gnats. I’ve been trying to get rid of them with nematodes but that hasn’t worked. I need to try a bacterial treatment. I could always blast the tent with spinosad but that’s never been permanent. Cloth pots are tricky in my climate. Too dry. The only thing I can think is that the root system is having trouble getting established and I think some more inert starter mix should help.


Start watering with sns 209 and also order tanlin drops last forever and works amazing and nematode all organic too apply diatomaceous earth once a week they will be gone by end of the week just water house plants to when you start this treatment there’s no where to go you will see random ones around house watch then they are gone


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 15, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Yea I have no bugs important to stay ordering them they last a month I order once a month when my last one is getting used worth it 60 I water every plant in the house incoming stuff everything gets hit


I use this 4 times a month 5 million maybe overkill but that’s how I like my fungus gnats








Triple Blend Mix Nematodes – HB+SC+SF


Nematodes actively hunt for insect larvae, entering through natural body openings. Once inside the larvae, the nematode excretes bacteria from its digestive tract before it starts to feed and multiply. Within a few days the pest will change color and die. The nematodes multiply and develop...




www.naturesgoodguys.com





The three pack specifically can’t be to safe you can get it even cheaper maybe if you buy one seperate but you could get away with using once a month with other stuff or twice a month with a little stuff or every week and not have to use chemicals also get that sns in there blood nothing will want them and it’s just Rosmaric acid


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 15, 2020)

The website is restocked btw with Grumpz Xs


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

I’m a fan of bt, since it’s indoor and it will knock off other baddies in the soil. Same for the nematodes. Biological treatment FTW!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 16, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> I use this 4 times a month 5 million maybe overkill but that’s how I like my fungus gnats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s the exact one I bought from the nursery. I only used it once and maybe I should order a case.




ChronicWonders. said:


> The website is restocked btw with Grumpz Xs


Grumpz cross now and wait for the new MacBook, or the other way around? Tough call. I was going to drop like $1500 for the better GPU and RAM upgrade. I guess another 108 for a pack of blinker fluid won’t stretch me too thin. I stuck one of those in my cart just now.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m a fan of bt, since it’s indoor and it will knock off other baddies in the soil. Same for the nematodes. Biological treatment FTW!


I’ve looked into using it outdoors for caterpillars but never tried it inside. If these fungus gnats stay at their current levels I’ll have to try something else, although the DE I sprinkled on the floor of the tent last night seems to have gotten a bunch of them. I’ll buy a couple new sticky traps too when I get the jiffy mix for the grumpz.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve looked into using it outdoors for caterpillars but never tried it inside. If these fungus gnats stay at their current levels I’ll have to try something else, although the DE I sprinkled on the floor of the tent last night seems to have gotten a bunch of them. I’ll buy a couple new sticky traps too when I get the jiffy mix for the grumpz.


Off topic on a side note, I love your username and avatar! Awesome!


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve looked into using it outdoors for caterpillars but never tried it inside. If these fungus gnats stay at their current levels I’ll have to try something else, although the DE I sprinkled on the floor of the tent last night seems to have gotten a bunch of them. I’ll buy a couple new sticky traps too when I get the jiffy mix for the grumpz.


Welll there are multiple sub strains of bacillus thuringiensis like B.t. israelensis, 
B.t. aizawai , B.t. kurstaki And many more the mosquito dunksn active isn’t the same as a caterpillar Bt loook up gnatrol for gnats it’s the same active as mosquitos dunks no extra bs and it’s designed for plants but since I started regularly using nematodes i don’t use but maybe I’ll use one or twice a month as ipm since I have

Bacillus thuringiensis (B.t.) is a naturally-occurring soil bacterium that produces poisons which cause disease in insects. A number of insecticides are based on these toxins (8). B.t. is considered ideal for pest management because of its specificity to pests and because of its lack of toxicity to humans or the natural enemies of many crop pests (14). There are different strains of B.t., each with specific toxicity to particular types of insects: B.t. aizawai (B.t.a.) is used against wax moth larvae in honeycombs; B.t. israelensis (B.t.i.) is effective against mosquitoes, blackflies and some midges; B.t. kurstaki (B.t.k.) controls various types of lepidopterous insects, including the gypsy moth and cabbage looper. A new strain, B.t. san diego, has been found to be effective against certain beetle species and the boll weevil. In order to be effective, B.t. must be eaten by insects in the immature, feeding stage of development referred to as larvae. It is ineffective against adult insects. Monitoring the target insect population before application insures that insects are in the vulnerable larval stage (9). More than 150 insects, mostly lepidopterous larvae, are known to be susceptible in some way to B.t. (5).


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That’s the exact one I bought from the nursery. I only used it once and maybe I should order a case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only lasts a month so buy what you need for the month then rebuy when you use last onn


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Welll there are multiple sub strains of bacillus thuringiensis like B.t. israelensis,
> B.t. aizawai , B.t. kurstaki And many more the mosquito dunksn active isn’t the same as a caterpillar Bt loook up gnatrol for gnats it’s the same active as mosquitos dunks no extra bs and it’s designed for plants but since I started regularly using nematodes i don’t use but maybe I’ll use one or twice a month as ipm since I have
> 
> Bacillus thuringiensis (B.t.) is a naturally-occurring soil bacterium that produces poisons which cause disease in insects. A number of insecticides are based on these toxins (8). B.t. is considered ideal for pest management because of its specificity to pests and because of its lack of toxicity to humans or the natural enemies of many crop pests (14). There are different strains of B.t., each with specific toxicity to particular types of insects: B.t. aizawai (B.t.a.) is used against wax moth larvae in honeycombs; B.t. israelensis (B.t.i.) is effective against mosquitoes, blackflies and some midges; B.t. kurstaki (B.t.k.) controls various types of lepidopterous insects, including the gypsy moth and cabbage looper. A new strain, B.t. san diego, has been found to be effective against certain beetle species and the boll weevil. In order to be effective, B.t. must be eaten by insects in the immature, feeding stage of development referred to as larvae. It is ineffective against adult insects. Monitoring the target insect population before application insures that insects are in the vulnerable larval stage (9). More than 150 insects, mostly lepidopterous larvae, are known to be susceptible in some way to B.t. (5).


Look for ones with a spectrum. I like gnatrol, it goes a long way and works very well, even on root aphids!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 16, 2020)

I’ll order some supplies soon. I have had really good luck with these sticky traps in the past. I think these two hanging from the outriggers will help keep them down until I can get more biocontrol set up. Sucks my bag of perlite had a little tear in it, and some leaked out onto the sticky traps in the car.


And since pic uploads are fixed, here’s what started this whole tangent. Cookie Crisp on left, grumpz on right. Both sprouted the same way and planted into the same soil. I’d really like to know what’s causing this because I don’t think it’s the beans anymore. The white on the leaves is just where I accidentally dusted them with DE. Once I get these fungus gnats under control I’m going to do another deep clean and disinfecting treatment on the tent


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 16, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Welll there are multiple sub strains of bacillus thuringiensis like B.t. israelensis,
> B.t. aizawai , B.t. kurstaki And many more the mosquito dunksn active isn’t the same as a caterpillar Bt loook up gnatrol for gnats it’s the same active as mosquitos dunks no extra bs and it’s designed for plants but since I started regularly using nematodes i don’t use but maybe I’ll use one or twice a month as ipm since I have
> 
> Bacillus thuringiensis (B.t.) is a naturally-occurring soil bacterium that produces poisons which cause disease in insects. A number of insecticides are based on these toxins (8). B.t. is considered ideal for pest management because of its specificity to pests and because of its lack of toxicity to humans or the natural enemies of many crop pests (14). There are different strains of B.t., each with specific toxicity to particular types of insects: B.t. aizawai (B.t.a.) is used against wax moth larvae in honeycombs; B.t. israelensis (B.t.i.) is effective against mosquitoes, blackflies and some midges; B.t. kurstaki (B.t.k.) controls various types of lepidopterous insects, including the gypsy moth and cabbage looper. A new strain, B.t. san diego, has been found to be effective against certain beetle species and the boll weevil. In order to be effective, B.t. must be eaten by insects in the immature, feeding stage of development referred to as larvae. It is ineffective against adult insects. Monitoring the target insect population before application insures that insects are in the vulnerable larval stage (9). More than 150 insects, mostly lepidopterous larvae, are known to be susceptible in some way to B.t. (5).


This definitely seems like the best next step. The other thing I tried was composting my soil with neem cake and that didn’t do shit. Spinosad has been awesome for thrips and spider mites but doesn’t get the fungus gnats in the soil. So Bt and nematodes, and more diligent use of DE and sticky traps, seems like the best way to get the little bastards in check.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

A couple bt treatments and they will be gone in a couple weeks. I have had the bastards feed on my neem cake! They seemed to enjoy it!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 16, 2020)

Yeah I’m not buying any more neem cake. I just transplanted the grumpz into the mostly inert mix (50/50 jiffy/perlite). They’re definitely having trouble with the root system getting established, so I watered them in with KLN and pro-tekt. Also added a little Bacillus amyloliquefaciens. I think there’s other stuff in there, whatever the fungus gnats are eating, that’s competing with the root system so maybe that will help.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 16, 2020)

i see that they restocked the Grumpz crosses, and as much as i don’t need them some are really catching my eye


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ll order some supplies soon. I have had really good luck with these sticky traps in the past. I think these two hanging from the outriggers will help keep them down until I can get more biocontrol set up. Sucks my bag of perlite had a little tear in it, and some leaked out onto the sticky traps in the car.
> View attachment 4744177
> 
> And since pic uploads are fixed, here’s what started this whole tangent. Cookie Crisp on left, grumpz on right. Both sprouted the same way and planted into the same soil. I’d really like to know what’s causing this because I don’t think it’s the beans anymore. The white on the leaves is just where I accidentally dusted them with DE. Once I get these fungus gnats under control I’m going to do another deep clean and disinfecting treatment on the tent View attachment 4744178


If you need sticky traps you have a problem as someone who always had long hair I hate those things there a thing of the past seriously hazards around the room always end up in my hair on a plant or all the above telling you use nematodes and tanlin drops


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 16, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> If you need sticky traps you have a problem as someone who always had long hair I hate those things there a thing of the past seriously hazards around the room always end up in my hair on a plant or all the above telling you use nematodes and tanlin drops


Yeah I kind of let them get out of control. My hair is pretty long but I’m good at avoiding them. I’ll go back to the nursery tomorrow to see if they still have nematodes. The sticky traps should help until I can get something better established.


Nate Dogg said:


> i see that they restocked the Grumpz crosses, and as much as i don’t need them some are really catching my eye


I know I put one in my cart but I don’t know if I should get it. Seems a little frivolous when I already have so many seeds.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I kind of let them get out of control. My hair is pretty long but I’m good at avoiding them. I’ll go back to the nursery tomorrow to see if they still have nematodes. The sticky traps should help until I can get something better established.
> 
> 
> I know I put one in my cart but I don’t know if I should get it. Seems a little frivolous when I already have so many seeds.


Exactly


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I kind of let them get out of control. My hair is pretty long but I’m good at avoiding them. I’ll go back to the nursery tomorrow to see if they still have nematodes. The sticky traps should help until I can get something better established.
> 
> 
> I know I put one in my cart but I don’t know if I should get it. Seems a little frivolous when I already have so many seeds.


Have faith work what you have and the rest of what you need will fall into place literally


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 16, 2020)

Keep pots dry on top is the best thing. That’s why I use a hybrid super soil/living soil setup actually. No worms. No cover crop. I do amend and top dress as needed and teas. But since switching to Organics Alive it’s been a total game changer. Makes my rado gear flourish and no pests typically. I also use lost coast during veg once every 2 weeks or so & have used benificial insects once as well the trio mix. Whatever I was battling went away and stayed away.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 16, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> Yea In between watering don’t over water if you use nematodes keep moist but not saturated use tanlin drops in between watering kills gnats similar to diatomaceous earth but they eat it and die in the soil look up nature’s good guys cheap if you have under 1000 plants 15 a use and you can use as often as weekly I do it’s worth it
> To me


This is the best for fungas gnats the nematodes i use for gnats are pot poppers on amazon use 2 satchels for a 5 gal one for a 2 gal and keep moist all the time or they cant move to get larvae. They will take a while to kick in a week or two but those were the only thing that helped. Also a inch or two of geolite on top and bottom of plant and a fan for underneat the canopy will disrupt thier breeding. Bacillus thurgensis is usually not the best for me i need the nematodes.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 16, 2020)

White grape gushers getting flipped tommarow one runt outta 6 the others look pretty similar.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

It’s a good idea to alternate treatments to reduce the ability of the critters gaining immunity.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Exactly. Both times they’ve started out fine and then started clawing and stunting on the 3rd set of leaves. I’m wondering if the soil is too hot or if there’s something else like mold in the soil that they don’t like. I run recycled organic and I’ve had a bad wave of fungus gnats recently so I’ve been considering that. They’re still in really small pots. I’m thinking about buying a bag of jiffy mix for them and transplanting into 5 inch pots with 50/50 jiffy/perlite. Everything else I grow loves my soil. The Cookie Crisp that I popped at the same time and put in the same soil are looking happy and growing fast.


Could be overwatered? Are they taking longer than 3 to 4 days to dry? I personally would just get fresh soil, and flush it a bit before doing a light nute flush, or switch to coco so u know its not hot,if you just flush it. My wgg had the same thing happen when i put them in 3 gal pots from a 4x4 rockwool cube some plants can take overwatering better than others. I know 2 were looking rough for a few weeks.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s a good idea to alternate treatments to reduce the ability of the critters gaining immunity.


You can’t get immune to something eating your Brain or eating razor blades


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

DE is a pain in the ass, be honest, it’s messy and it’s not even that effective.


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> DE is a pain in the ass, be honest, it’s messy and it’s not even that effective.


I barely use diatomaceous earth and I’m talking about tanlin drop add to every water or gnatrol that crystallizes then inside out stops feeding and also nematodes are hunter assassin they Do the work but I’m I have explained very well if you need diatomaceous earth you have a problem like sticky traps which can be handled with tanlin drops and nematodes the diatomaceous earth handles any that are coming and going into the soil you apply the diatomaceous earth once after the initial treatment with nematodes and tanlin by next watering you will see very few flying and in room water again make sure to add tanlin drops every watering and gnatrol if you have a current infection, shouldn’t need to but you can re apply diatomaceous earth to catch the last of them but they will be dead and get them on the sns diet so the plant isn’t tasty to them


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> DE is a pain in the ass, be honest, it’s messy and it’s not even that effective.


Messy but part of cleaning a even bigger mess and by the time the gnats are gone it’s gone and I clean my room every time I leave it


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

I don’t have any of those problems.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> DE is a pain in the ass, be honest, it’s messy and it’s not even that effective.


Fuck de


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 16, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> I barely use diatomaceous earth and I’m talking about tanlin drop add to every water or gnatrol that crystallizes then inside out stops feeding and also nematodes are hunter assassin they Do the work but I’m I have explained very well if you need diatomaceous earth you have a problem like sticky traps which can be handled with tanlin drops and nematodes the diatomaceous earth handles any that are coming and going into the soil you apply the diatomaceous earth once after the initial treatment with nematodes and tanlin by next watering you will see very few flying and in room water again make sure to add tanlin drops every watering and gnatrol if you have a current infection, shouldn’t need to but you can re apply diatomaceous earth to catch the last of them but they will be dead and get them on the sns diet so the plant isn’t tasty to them


I know the microbe lift bmc on amazon is like 25$ for 6 oz or 8 look for that its way better deal than gnatrol but i ve never tried tanlin i thought it was to expensive


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I don’t have any of those problems.


Me either


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I know the microbe lift bmc on amazon is like 25$ for 6 oz or 8 look for that its way better deal than gnatrol but i ve never tried tanlin i thought it was to expensive


A once a year investment of 25$ in conjunction gnatrol another 20$ if you use nematodes even once a month never have problems I bet doesn’t seem to expensive to me


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 16, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I know the microbe lift bmc on amazon is like 25$ for 6 oz or 8 look for that its way better deal than gnatrol but i ve never tried tanlin i thought it was to expensive


For 225 $ a year you can have no bugs that’s 5 million nematodes ordered fresh once a month and a dropper bottle of tanlin only need two drop per gallon and you can I dont alternate with gnatrol I have it but no signs of bugs


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 17, 2020)

So both Terp Town’s both successfully popped above ground, and found out from a buddy that the Ghost OG x Zawtz that i also popped are fems so i’m fucking stoked for this run. Probably will have to flip them sooner than i’d rather like, or i might have throw the Gorillapops outdoors. Not sure yet


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 17, 2020)

Gnatrol is expensive and there are probably equal but cheaper alternatives. I got some root aphids once and it wiped them out no problem and of course It does fungus gnats well too so I have the portion I bought 10 years ago and it’s a stable powder with great shelf life. I used some last year on fungus gnats and it was still effective.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 17, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> The diatomaceous earth will kill the beneficial stuff as well unfortunately though.


not trying to argue but do you have any proof of this? have you seen it in writing somewhere? DE is nothing but ground fossil shells and it affects the bugs and their larvae by drying them out, ive heard it described as like crawling on broken glass for them. Its USDA organic and the stuff is use is even food grade and says "safe to eat" right on the bag. I dont see how things as small as fungal or bacterial populations would be effected by it but this is purely speculation


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 17, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> not trying to argue but do you have any proof of this? have you seen it in writing somewhere? DE is nothing but ground fossil shells and it affects the bugs and their larvae by drying them out, ive heard it described as like crawling on broken glass for them. Its USDA organic and the stuff is use is even food grade and says "safe to eat" right on the bag. I dont see how things as small as fungal or bacterial populations would be effected by it but this is purely speculation


It will kill things like hipoapsis Myles and earth worms.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It will kill things like hipoapsis Myles and earth worms.


ahh true i guess theres a few beneficial critters, im used to slaughtering anything that goes near my plants lol


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 17, 2020)

Panaelous said:


> If you need sticky traps you have a problem as someone who always had long hair I hate those things there a thing of the past seriously hazards around the room always end up in my hair on a plant or all the above telling you use nematodes and tanlin drops


i defoliate the lowers of my plants so i just hang them from the stem near the dirt, they are nowhere near my hair or the ceiling, you want them to be as close to the gnats/dirt as possible. these yellow ones from amazon are huge, much larger than the ones ive gotten at my local nursery


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 17, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> not trying to argue but do you have any proof of this? have you seen it in writing somewhere? DE is nothing but ground fossil shells and it affects the bugs and their larvae by drying them out, ive heard it described as like crawling on broken glass for them. Its USDA organic and the stuff is use is even food grade and says "safe to eat" right on the bag. I dont see how things as small as fungal or bacterial populations would be effected by it but this is purely speculation


Correct but your DE can’t distinguish your good and bad nematodes/predator bugs...your beneficials in the top layer of your soil will be killed as well... I understand it’s food safe (if you buy the right one) and organic/just breaks down to added silica. That doesn’t mean it’s necessarily good. You don’t want to be breathing the stuff in when handling it or have it blowing around.

I have it in my arsenal and have used it, but if spending $$$ on nematodes and predators I’d stop use.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It will kill things like hipoapsis Myles and earth worms.


And that is why I stopped...because these now run rampant.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 17, 2020)

Now back to scheduled broadcasting. Day 47 Cherry On Top


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 17, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Correct but your DE can’t distinguish your good and bad nematodes/predator bugs...your beneficials in the top layer of your soil will be killed as well... I understand it’s food safe (if you buy the right one) and organic/just breaks down to added silica. That doesn’t mean it’s necessarily good. You don’t want to be breathing the stuff in when handling it or have it blowing around.
> 
> I have it in my arsenal and have used it, but if spending $$$ on nematodes and predators I’d stop use.


ah okay thanks for clarifying. that makes sense


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 17, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> i defoliate the lowers of my plants so i just hang them from the stem near the dirt, they are nowhere near my hair or the ceiling, you want them to be as close to the gnats/dirt as possible. these yellow ones from amazon are huge, much larger than the ones ive gotten at my local nursery


They end up everywhere and whatever that touch stays sticky forever if I need them or think I see some I put near plants base


----------



## Panaelous (Nov 17, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> And that is why I stopped...because these now run rampant.
> View attachment 4744885


Yea fuck that lol not in the room next to my bedroom I have released before in the past but couldn’t sleep easy since thinking there everywhere 

Maybe in the seperate room not attached to house


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 17, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Could be overwatered? Are they taking longer than 3 to 4 days to dry? I personally would just get fresh soil, and flush it a bit before doing a light nute flush, or switch to coco so u know its not hot,if you just flush it. My wgg had the same thing happen when i put them in 3 gal pots from a 4x4 rockwool cube some plants can take overwatering better than others. I know 2 were looking rough for a few weeks.


I think the soil might be retaining too much moisture and I need to add some perlite. I would wait for the soil to dry out before watering, but I think it’s getting too compact only watered them once or twice since potting. They were in really small 2.5” pots but I think they’ll do better now with what I did, which is pretty much exactly what you suggested. Fresh, inert soil, watered them in with some KLN and pro-tekt. I’m hoping that will help get the root systems going.

I don’t know if the tropicanna x zelatti clones are going to survive. One might. The buds are just starting to form on the big one. I’ve got a bunch more of those beans and will definitely pop the other 10 tropicanna and the 7 ecsd/forum x zelatti. I potted the clone but the roots weren’t very strong and I think might have snapped. The thermostat near my grow room was broken and it was getting too cold in there at night. I need to put another heat mat under my cloner too. I’m using the only one I have to pop beans right now but another one is on the way.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 17, 2020)

Speaking of the ECSD/Forum, Rado just posted a picture of her about to get dusted with some LPC pollen, and damn she is frosty as hell. Might just end up popping some of the ECSD/Forum x Zelatti next round. Wouldn’t even mind finding a nice Sour leaning male, and collect some pollen. Getting a little ahead of myself though, definitely going to be hard to figure out what to keep inside, and what to let finish outside.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 17, 2020)

@TerrapinBlazin @madvillian420

Late reply to everything all but for your Fungus Gnats, I have seen lots of good answers.

The best for them is this, on one of my White Grape Gushers Plant..





Swirski Mites [Biological]

These are good too. [Gillespiei]
Best put in the soil, and it will handle the larva and pupae of fungus gnats and thrips.


So the best way to avoid fungus gnats and thrips is from the intial soil treatment. A few brands of soils/mediums come with gnats/thrips.

You can run hot water through the soil initially out of the bag. 4 gallons of medium in a large bucket..

A few hours later you can do a transplant with that soil (I just used 4 gallons for example). Then use the neems and run them through the medium.

After apply a soil predator thrip, to eliminate the larva from the soil.

Lastly the Sachets [SWIRSKI Mites]
Best for thrips, but works on fungus gnats adults.

The brand of soil that I use brings in these pest, but control is easy enough. After years of dealing with these types of pest.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 17, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Fuck de


shit is worthless Fr Fr. limit access under pots with landscape fabric or run cloth pots. Microbe lift BMC is highly concentrated BTi. One or two drops a gal is all thats needed. I shake the gallon and run my pinky on the rim and just mix that in a 30 gal rez, I see nothing but a few little stunty things flying around aimlessly now. those sachets would be awesome to run, where do you source those?


----------



## Phishman84 (Nov 17, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Chop day
> This is day 71
> View attachment 4730536View attachment 4730537
> Birthday Blues.
> ...


I've got those and the Back to Cookies on deck. My Twins are finishing up now


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> shit is worthless Fr Fr. limit access under pots with landscape fabric or run cloth pots. Microbe lift BMC is highly concentrated BTi. One or two drops a gal is all thats needed. I shake the gallon and run my pinky on the rim and just mix that in a 30 gal rez, I see nothing but a few little stunty things flying around aimlessly now. those sachets would be awesome to run, where do you source those?


It all depends where you are [Live] really. Koppert has local distributors of these. However it's the Swirski Mite for reference in your local. North America ***


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 17, 2020)

The branching on these clones are nice. I see a few people that will be putting in some of there gusher hybrids. I'm still here deciding on what I want to put in. 

Gushlatti Clones 



[Gellatti x Gushers] 

These plants train well, and interesting from the clone stage.


----------



## Phishman84 (Nov 17, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Looking to buy/trade for any and all cannarado packs regs/fems/freebies whatever you may have. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 17, 2020)

Phishman84 said:


> I've got those and the Back to Cookies on deck. My Twins are finishing up now


looks kinda like dubb growth but bday cake colors. what she stink like?


----------



## Phishman84 (Nov 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> looks kinda like dubb growth but bday cake colors. what she stink like?


She stinks like cake, but with some sour fruit undertones. She vegged 6 weeks. 28" tall and the canopy takes up a 2' x 3' area


----------



## Phishman84 (Nov 17, 2020)

Phishman84 said:


> She stinks like cake, but with some sour fruit undertones. She vegged 6 weeks. 28" tall and the canopy takes up a 2' x 3' area





JewelRunner said:


> looks kinda like dubb growth but bday cake colors. what she stink like?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 17, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Now back to scheduled broadcasting. Day 47 Cherry On Top
> View attachment 4744900


Pnw blessed me with A pack of these after all my deodough seeds hermed gave 1 fem seed to my sis and they were impressed. Your looks very nice 2 might have to run 1 myself if i ever get room


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 17, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Pnw blessed me with A pack of these after all my deodough seeds hermed gave 1 fem seed to my sis and they were impressed. Your looks very nice 2 might have to run 1 myself if i ever get room


Thanks I have 3 in there, this is the one in front but they all look fairly similar. Ill go 56-61 days probably and am curious to see what they look like under better lighting.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 18, 2020)

This is why i fuck with Rado Gear HEAVY! Was eyeing some Wedding Cake crosses for a while, now i’m damn near overflowing with WC freebie crosses, was thinking about pulling the trigger on a pack of the RGM, and they just sent me a pack as freebies and essentially fell in my lap. Also had a family emergency so i wasn’t able to get payment out in timely fashion, so i made sure to let him know what was going on, he told me to get it out when i could, and still hooked it the fuck up. Hyped to see what can be found out of these packs of Bundy. That Cereal Killer cut is supposed to be insane, and paired with the Birthday Cake should be some heaters. Radogear.com for the win! **EDIT** if you’re looking for some of Rado‘s gear, i would highly recommend ordering straight through their website.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 18, 2020)

Anyways here’s some of the Rado gear in my tent still chugging along. First three pictures are the testers of Ghost OG x Zawtz(fems). The second one is a little mad at me for hitting her too heavy with nutrients(accidentally hit them all a little too heavy), but she’s bouncing back from it. The first one is absolutely booming, but i can’t really pinpoint what her structure is leaning towards this early. They definitely seen like they’re going to be light feeders, and i’m assuming that’s from the Ghost OG. The next two pictures are the two Terp Town’s, that both successfully germinated, and successfully popped. The first one is probably a little mad at me, got a little rough with her when trying to help her shed her casing, but the new growth looks nice and healthy, and she looks like she’s going to do just fine.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 18, 2020)

since were posting bean collection pics heres mine lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 18, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> since were posting bean collection pics heres mine lol
> View attachment 4745772


Damn that Grape Pie x DoHo tho


----------



## jonesaa (Nov 18, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> since were posting bean collection pics heres mine lol
> View attachment 4745772


I see strawberry kush x doho, yummy!!! never seen that one before. Nice!!!


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 18, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> I see strawberry kush x doho, yummy!!! never seen that one before. Nice!!!
> View attachment 4745831


Y’all boys should be popping those topanga packs! Or you can Dm me if you wanna trade em


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 18, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn that Grape Pie x DoHo tho


honestly man i have the worst luck with reg beans lol. I might use some for breeding projects but im trading or selling the rest to friends and family for fem gear.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 18, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Y’all boys should be popping those topanga packs! Or you can Dm me if you wanna trade em


theres only one or two left lol I put up pics of the nug from the rest a while back, all keepers

Hey @Nate Dogg how do you get testers anyway? Ive always wondered lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 18, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> theres only one or two left lol I put up pics of the nug from the rest a while back, all keepers
> 
> Hey @Nate Dogg how do you get testers anyway? Ive always wondered lol.


He just sent them to me. Think he was late getting out one of the orders i made, and said he had a little something extra for me. Shit i’m definitely not complaining though. Got them wet a couple days after they touchdown. As for the Simply2Complex testers you just had to email him.


----------



## Sade (Nov 18, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @TerrapinBlazin @madvillian420
> 
> Late reply to everything all but for your Fungus Gnats, I have seen lots of good answers.
> 
> ...


Oribaditi mites kills fungus gnats and help improve breakdown of soil nutrients in living soils.


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 18, 2020)

Just admiring some Strawberry Biscotti Sundae. This pheno is stinky and coated!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 18, 2020)

Sade said:


> Oribaditi mites kills fungus gnats and help improve breakdown of soil nutrients in living soils.


Where do you get these mites from. I have never ever seen them sold as a predatory mite. I'm on Google now looking at a few sites, but don't see the references. 

Can you link a couple of sites on them thanks, or where too purchase.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 18, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @TerrapinBlazin @madvillian420
> 
> Late reply to everything all but for your Fungus Gnats, I have seen lots of good answers.
> 
> ...


Very cool! I’ll check all that out. I make my own soil. I bought a bag this summer that brought in thrips and spider mites when I couldn’t find any perlite. I’ve been interested in adding the predatory mites. So to start I ordered a half lb of gnatrol. I think that should be a good initial treatment. Definitely going to get the nematodes soon too, and keep up better with these bastards in the future. I’m going to have to vacuum a bunch of dead ones out of my heatsinks too.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 18, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Just admiring some Strawberry Biscotti Sundae. This pheno is stinky and coated!
> View attachment 4746039


sheesh man nice work. id throw this up in the frostiest nug thread if i were you lol


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 19, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> sheesh man nice work. id throw this up in the frostiest nug thread if i were you lol


Thanks man, I need to charge the dslr and take some actual pics of some buds to do them justice.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 19, 2020)

Jibba jabba at day 34 looking like she’s starting to put on some weight. I have a feeling this one is going to be a bountiful yield of exceptional nuggets. I hope some nice colors from the gushers come out in the next month.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 19, 2020)

probably popping my wonder melons pack soon. I haven't had great luck with CSI packs but I really want to pop the Lemon tree x TK... might pop mushers instead though. thinking a pineapple haze pack from top dawg as well.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 19, 2020)

Beaches (Chem4/Forum GSC x Gushers) at day 37 from the flip to 12/12. Really digging the purples and blues starting to come through, i imagine they will have some crazy colors come harvest day. My closet is getting cold these days, the lowest so far was about 57f. Stinky Stinky strain no doubt which has me counting the days until i can try it lol. The one in the back right stretched more than any plant ive ever grown - im guessing a cookies trait?


----------



## tman42 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hot Tamales day 42 of 12/12


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 20, 2020)

Testing


----------



## tman42 (Nov 20, 2020)

Gushers S1 day 42


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 20, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> The one in the back right stretched more than any plant ive ever grown - im guessing a cookies trait?
> 
> View attachment 4747014View attachment 4747013


GSC is not really know for her stretch but it looks like her awesome resin production is shinning through.
Nice job.


----------



## JustBlazin (Nov 20, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I kind of let them get out of control. My hair is pretty long but I’m good at avoiding them. I’ll go back to the nursery tomorrow to see if they still have nematodes. The sticky traps should help until I can get something better established.
> 
> 
> I know I put one in my cart but I don’t know if I should get it. Seems a little frivolous when I already have so many seeds.


i have battled fungus gnats for over a year...was hard fought battle and i used alot of different weapons DE,dunks,Einstein oil,sticky traps, lost coast plant therapy,perlite on the tops couple inches of my pots. Some worked better than others but i still found myself battling these little fuckers, always keep a sprayer bottle of the lost coast mixed up in case i see any fliers wich works pretty good. When i was reading a huge thread on blumats this issue came up and the guy who pretty much introduced blumats to indoor gardening(Sunnydog) chimed in with a easy fix, top dress 2-3 inches of regular unamended promix.
wich i tried about three weeks ago and I've seen 1 fly in that time unfortunately caught me so of guard I couldn't get to my spray fast enough and was unable to kill it. I guess this is the same idea as the perlite but when you water the perlite it washes all over and ends up all mixed with the dirt underneath


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 20, 2020)

Microbe-lift BMC will solve all your fungus gnat problems


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 20, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> i have battled fungus gnats for over a year...was hard fought battle and i used alot of different weapons DE,dunks,Einstein oil,sticky traps, lost coast plant therapy,perlite on the tops couple inches of my pots. Some worked better than others but i still found myself battling these little fuckers, always keep a sprayer bottle of the lost coast mixed up in case i see any fliers wich works pretty good. When i was reading a huge thread on blumats this issue came up and the guy who pretty much introduced blumats to indoor gardening(Sunnydog) chimed in with a easy fix, top dress 2-3 inches of regular unamended promix.
> wich i tried about three weeks ago and I've seen 1 fly in that time unfortunately caught me so of guard I couldn't get to my spray fast enough and was unable to kill it. I guess this is the same idea as the perlite but when you water the perlite it washes all over and ends up all mixed with the dirt underneath


I’ll give that a try after I nuke everything with the Bt.

Anyway the jiffy/perlite mix and KLN/Pro-tekt treatments seem to be helping the grumpz. They’re looking better. I’m going to hit them with another dose tomorrow. I think they’ll be okay and now I’m regretting tossing the other ones instead of doing this.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 21, 2020)

And I’m starting to feel better about probably losing that tropicanna x zelatti clone. She’s a nice pheno but doesn’t look like she’ll be as frosty as the jibba jabba or my really nice wedding pie x stardawg cut from GPS. Got plenty more beans to try again with that cross but the next Rado pack I pop is definitely going to be all 12 purple daily biscotti sundae.


----------



## akemi (Nov 21, 2020)

Take 5 (vitamin G x gushers .. i think) around 7 weeks. hermied a little on lower bud sites, that had been removed, a few weeks ago. no issue since. stretched forever after a 4 week veg. apologies for poor pic quality, best an 8 yr. old flip phone can do.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 21, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> probably popping my wonder melons pack soon. I haven't had great luck with CSI packs but I really want to pop the Lemon tree x TK... might pop mushers instead though. thinking a pineapple haze pack from top dawg as well.


That was one I wanted, the wonder melons. Smoking some scotts og x blue magoo bc right now and realize how much I like the williams wonder


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 21, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> That was one I wanted, the wonder melons. Smoking some scotts og x blue magoo bc right now and realize how much I like the williams wonder


Pretty sure dynasty genetics has more crosses available right now with the Williams wonder in it too, if you are looking for something that might hold to the genetics a bit more than rados cross


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 21, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Pretty sure dynasty genetics has more crosses available right now with the Williams wonder in it too, if you are looking for something that might hold to the genetics a bit more than rados cross


idk, i specifically got the cross because willy wonder is supposed to be tropical/citrusy and sour. sounds like a bomb combo with the cocomero, and I'd bet his cut is the truth.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 23, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> idk, i specifically got the cross because willy wonder is supposed to be tropical/citrusy and sour. sounds like a bomb combo with the cocomero, and I'd bet his cut is the truth.


I agree that wonder melons looks pretty fire and I’ve considered getting it in the past.

Anyway the girl and I went up to the mountains and stayed in a little geodesic dome for the weekend. Before I left I hit the grumpz with one more KLN and pro-tekt treatment and hoped I would see an improvement when I got back. They definitely improved. I think I’m just going to keep watering them this way until they outgrow the pot. Let those roots really go to town.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 24, 2020)

Grumpz are looking even better today. I feel like a real dumbass for tossing the first pack instead of doing this but the phenos look pretty similar. They’re growing nicely now.

Today I hit every single pot with a dose of gnatrol, and I’m going to follow up in a couple days. 

So the tropicanna x zelatti clone pulled through, but I’m beginning to think she isn’t a keeper. Good yield and structure, but not frosty enough. I can usually tell if a pheno will be super frosty this far in. I flipped a GG4 cut at exactly the same time and she is much frostier than the tropicanna x zelatti. Here’s a pic of her. Nice yield but probably not top shelf. I haven’t tossed the clone yet though.

Now the jibba jabba, on the other hand, holy fuck. I think this is the frostiest pheno I’ve ever found. Will be interesting to compare with the GG4 since they both have sour dubb in their family tree. She still probably has at least a month to go.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 24, 2020)

Now the other tropicanna x zelatti, well, it’s a shame the yield is so low. I think between the 17 remaining beans I have (10 more tropicanna, and 7 forum/ECSD x zelatti) I should be able to find something with the yield of the first one and the resin/terps of this one, and hopefully a good male for future experiments.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Grumpz are looking even better today. I feel like a real dumbass for tossing the first pack instead of doing this but the phenos look pretty similar. They’re growing nicely now.
> 
> Today I hit every single pot with a dose of gnatrol, and I’m going to follow up in a couple days.
> 
> ...


looks good and dubby. how much stretch when u flipped? my dubb sundae smells real garlic/earth/sour, what she stank like?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 24, 2020)

3 different phenos. The really good one stretches like crazy. Went from about 14-16 inches to about 3 feet. Maybe a little more. Also clones incredibly easy. The other two phenos aren’t quite as frosty or stacked. One is really compact and the other is medium height. The big yielding, super frosty one is definitely the winner. Awesome sour fruity smell with a little skunk. I’m hoping the gelato will bring out some color in a couple weeks.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 25, 2020)

if anyone’s interested there’s 2 SD fem crosses that are going for half off right now on Rado‘s website. if U want those Nilla Wafers, better have a quick trigger finger. Just ordered two of them, even though i probably shouldn’t have
**edit** it’s Nilla Wafers and Weed Nap


----------



## BasementFunk (Nov 25, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> if anyone’s interested there’s 2 SD fem crosses that are going for half off right now on Rado‘s website. if U want those Nilla Wafers, better have a quick trigger finger. Just ordered two of them, even though i probably shouldn’t have
> **edit** it’s Nilla Wafers and Weed Nap


Nilla Wafers for 40 bones? Good God!


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 25, 2020)

I just picked up both of those, socks, and bday funk. $40 is a steal


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 25, 2020)

Is this their Black Friday deal? I wanted to get some beans for Black Friday.

Here’s the first clone of the really nice jibba jabba. I’m not sure what happened with my soil getting out of balance but it affected her too. Everything is good now after adding more perlite and peat moss to my soil and she’s mostly recovered from the root issues that the grumpz also had. Wish I had taken more clones of this one but those two lower branches will be ready to cut soon. And my soil shouldn’t give those cuts any trouble. I’ve noticed a big drop off in fungus gnats in this tent. I think the sticky traps got most of them. I’m going to hit everything once more with the gnatrol when it’s time for the next watering, and then figure out a good maintenance schedule from there.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 25, 2020)

Okay snagged that weed nap. I love TK and SD so that’s a win win. Fuck yeah. Too good a deal to pass up. Going to the post office this weekend is gonna be fun though lol.

Oh shit it’s TK91 x sundae driver. The chem will be a really nice addition to that. Might be kinda similar to my wedding pie x stardawg but with FPOG in the mix, but I also don’t think Chem 91 is in stardawg.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 25, 2020)

Grabbed some Nilla Wafer and the cherry drop x driver off of rado gear!! 

Anyways here’s a pic of phinest sundae driver’s after a 14 day at 60/60 about to get bucked into bins. Love this shit !!!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 25, 2020)

Yea thanks for that grabbed that Nilla Wafer.


----------



## Balockaye (Nov 25, 2020)

Some grape pie crosses coming soon....looks like @Nate Dogg seed bank is getting more exotics for the future  hope you’re having a good day broski!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 25, 2020)

Holy shit. Man I was starting to avoid feminized beans but so far my experience with the one pack I bought has been good enough that I bought two more, and everything in that list of new stuff looks great. That weed nap will pair nicely with the daily biscotti sundae I had planned to pop after the grumpz and stardawg pheno hunt.

Has anyone here had any issues with Rado’s feminized beans? I haven’t seen any signs of balls or nanners on the 3 plants I’ve mostly grown out so far. I think I may have just had a few bad experiences with lower end gear.

Also just realized it’s TK91 in the weed nap, and I don’t think I have any chem 91 in my garden. I don’t know much about chem 91. My experience with chem is limited to stardawg crosses.


----------



## Florere (Nov 26, 2020)

I had issues with regular and feminized.

regular sundae driver.
Feminized. Nila waffer and gelato sundae.

have to say i really stress my strains i pop.
Found some really nice keepers in both sd and nw btw.


----------



## ogeid (Nov 26, 2020)

Could I get some recommendations for a couple packs of the birthday cake fems for a newcomer? Many of y'all seem to know a lot about the crosses and I'm pretty much ignorant to all these genetics. Just wondering if there are any standouts in particular from people's experiences. All opinions welcome!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 26, 2020)

Pretty sure I’ve only grown out Altar Bread and Herb of the Bday Cake crosses. They’ll all be good I’m sure depending what you’re looking for...my suggestions for what’s available on his site would be as follows:

7 sins
Birthday Blues
Terp Town
Bundy
Goodnight Moon
Caipirinha
Socks

Probably can’t go wrong though with any...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 26, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> Some grape pie crosses coming soon....looks like @Nate Dogg seed bank is getting more exotics for the future  hope you’re having a good day broski!
> 
> View attachment 4752127


Appreciate it, hope everyone has a wonderful Danksgiving


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 26, 2020)

ogeid said:


> Could I get some recommendations for a couple packs of the birthday cake fems for a newcomer? Many of y'all seem to know a lot about the crosses and I'm pretty much ignorant to all these genetics. Just wondering if there are any standouts in particular from people's experiences. All opinions welcome!


I bought the caipirinha for the last sale but haven’t grown it out yet. Terp town would be my second choice and I still may get it. I love TK crosses though which is why I got the caipirinha.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 26, 2020)

Nothing too exciting, but the two TT ‘s, and the 3 Ghost OG x Zawtz fems are doing extremely well. Just hit the 3 GOG x Zawtz with some super thrive, and Calmag. Been wanting to switch to Epsom salt for magnesium, but definitely need to do some more research before that can happen. The 3 Zawtz x’s are definitely getting transplanted this weekend, and they’ll get transplanted into 5 gallon fabric pots filled with Fox Farms Ocean mix. The two TT‘s are still way too young, and have a lot of catching up to do. Other than that though they’ve been doing just fine. First 3 pics are the GOG x Zawtz, and the last 2 are TT.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Nov 26, 2020)

Anyone know a way from your house to send money order. I never do money order what the easiest from your computer


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 26, 2020)

ogeid said:


> Could I get some recommendations for a couple packs of the birthday cake fems for a newcomer? Many of y'all seem to know a lot about the crosses and I'm pretty much ignorant to all these genetics. Just wondering if there are any standouts in particular from people's experiences. All opinions welcome!


Just popped two Terp Towns. Seen people have really good results with Herb, Birthday Blue’s, Terp Town, the S1s, Special Occasion, etc. Honestly it’s all about personal preference. if U want something gassy go with the TK/OG/Chem crosses, if U like cookie funk go with the S1s or Birthday Blues, and if U like strains with grape/berry funk go with TT or Herb.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 26, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> Some grape pie crosses coming soon....looks like @Nate Dogg seed bank is getting more exotics for the future  hope you’re having a good day broski!
> 
> View attachment 4752127


When is this drop.? @nc208 had shown this about a month-two ago and change?


----------



## Balockaye (Nov 26, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> When is this drop.? @nc208 had shown this about a month-two ago and change?


i didn’t see a specific date for the drop, he just said within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 26, 2020)

First traces of purple are showing up in the jibba jabba at the end of week 6. Looks like she is going to be stacked, frosty, and colorful.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 26, 2020)

Ladiesonly said:


> Anyone know a way from your house to send money order. I never do money order what the easiest from your computer


Just send cash. I always send it from the post office with tracking but you can totally put the envelope in your mailbox and have your carrier do the rest, although your writing suggests you might be outside the US and I don’t know how that changes things.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 26, 2020)

Just noticed the goji margy is half off too. I’d be interested in that if I didn’t already have so much chem and citrus type stuff already. Plus the weed nap has chem in it so I don’t really need a second chem cross.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 26, 2020)

ogeid said:


> Could I get some recommendations for a couple packs of the birthday cake fems for a newcomer? Many of y'all seem to know a lot about the crosses and I'm pretty much ignorant to all these genetics. Just wondering if there are any standouts in particular from people's experiences. All opinions welcome!


Altar bread and Sasha both easy grow, great yielders, wished Sasha was more potent, but everyone else I tossed some to dug it alot. I got bday cake dom on alter bread, whole diff kind of buzz. Workin my way thru some myownself


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 26, 2020)

Blues cookies #4


Blues Cookies #1



I actually have a couple buds to roll up..


----------



## macsnax (Nov 26, 2020)

Has anybody in here ran apples n cream? Any issues? Anything that made it stand out?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 26, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nothing too exciting, but the two TT ‘s, and the 3 Ghost OG x Zawtz fems are doing extremely well. Just hit the 3 GOG x Zawtz with some super thrive, and Calmag. Been wanting to switch to Epsom salt for magnesium, but definitely need to do some more research before that can happen. The 3 Zawtz x’s are definitely getting transplanted this weekend, and they’ll get transplanted into 5 gallon fabric pots filled with Fox Farms Ocean mix. The two TT‘s are still way too young, and have a lot of catching up to do. Other than that though they’ve been doing just fine. First 3 pics are the GOG x Zawtz, and the last 2 are TT.


Im about to do a transplant of my [Gelato33 x Zawtz] this will be interesting..


----------



## Snowback (Nov 26, 2020)

Looking at those pics above reminds me of how all of the canning jars are sold out everywhere in my region because of THE BUG. Fortunately, my collection was already quite well-stocked. A couple women were in the news fighting over toilet paper. Sad.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2020)

Yeah I’ve got a good supply of canning jars and boveda packs but I keep losing the damn lids.

Anyway here’s a cool set of pics. The grumpz one week ago vs today. Look like completely different plants. I think the highest likelihood is that they’re just very light feeders. Fungus gnats are pretty much totally gone now too.


Anyway I just dropped my order for the weed nap off. Didn’t want to send it certified this time because that would mean going into a commercial building. I’m boycotting Black superspreader Friday this year lol. NM is like one of the worst 3 states right now.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 27, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Looking at those pics above reminds me of how all of the canning jars are sold out everywhere in my region because of THE BUG. Fortunately, my collection was already quite well-stocked. A couple women were in the news fighting over toilet paper. Sad.


Lol, I had a good supply from over a year ago. I had purchased five packs when they were on sale locally before  ...



TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’ve got a good supply of canning jars and boveda packs but I keep losing the damn lids.
> 
> Anyway here’s a cool set of pics. The grumpz one week ago vs today. Look like completely different plants. I think the highest likelihood is that they’re just very light feeders. Fungus gnats are pretty much totally gone now too.
> View attachment 4753470View attachment 4753471
> ...


Always good to have a small stash saved on those jars.


----------



## Balockaye (Nov 27, 2020)

Chopped down my frybread today. Day 74. My nose is not the best but i get a rubber funk mixed with a creamy candy lime. I will take pics of the nugs when they are curing.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2020)

One last pic of the jibba jabba. Closeup of a frost rail. I’m totally blown away by this pheno. I’m beginning to think they didn’t name the strain “gushers” after the candy, but because these plants make you gush with awe at their beauty. I’ve popped a lot of beans in the past two years and this is only the second pheno I’ve found that I’ve totally fallen in love with even before smoking any.


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 27, 2020)

Peanut Sundae on day 58 of flower.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 27, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> One last pic of the jibba jabba. Closeup of a frost rail. I’m totally blown away by this pheno. I’m beginning to think they didn’t name the strain “gushers” after the candy, but because these plants make you gush with awe at their beauty. I’ve popped a lot of beans in the past two years and this is only the second pheno I’ve found that I’ve totally fallen in love with even before smoking any.
> 
> View attachment 4753812


That pheno’s dubb leaning bro don’t give the gushers the credit lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 27, 2020)

Topanga lemon #7 day 45 or so. Just started bloom boosting


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 27, 2020)

#6 my personal favorite. Day 40. Literally 4 out of 7 initial plants I won’t get rid of. Only one out of 7 was easily chuckable.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> That pheno’s dubb leaning bro don’t give the gushers the credit lol


Is she? I thought dubb was squat and compact. This one’s massive and lanky. I originally flowere all 3 jibba jabba in a 2x2 tent but had to move this one into the 3x3 because she got too big. I also have a super compact one that barely stretched, still in the 2x2, which I’ve considered the sour dubb leaner. Here’s a pic of the big one right next to a GG4 (only other thing I have with dubb in it) and I do see the similarity, but she stretched even more than the GG4. I kinda figured this one was the most sativa dominant of the 3 and always considered dubb a heavy heavy indica.


Anyway here’s the really compact, squat one. Looks a lot more like the pheno that came from BOG that’s directly behind her, which is a sour bubble cross. Anyway I’m not trying to argue with you but this is something I’m extremely interested in. I would love to know more about how to identify how phenos actually lean toward their parents. I usually just guess by comparing pics.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 27, 2020)

Just chopped the 3 Cherry on Tops. Took them to 58+ days give or take at 11/13-10/14 light schedule. No full plant pictures as they were in the net and all tangled. Will get pictures when I buck em in a week plus...


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 27, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Is she? I thought dubb was squat and compact. This one’s massive and lanky. I also have a super compact one that barely stretched, which I’ve considered the sour dubb leaner. Although here’s a pic of her right next to a GG4 and I do see the similarity, but she stretched even more than the GG4. I’ll get some pics of the other phenos for comparison, but this pheno is by far the lankiest and stretchiest, as well as the frostiest of the 3. I kinda figured this one was the most sativa dominant of the 3 and always considered dubb a heavy heavy indica.
> 
> View attachment 4753926
> Anyway here’s the really compact, squat one. Looks a lot more like the pheno that came from BOG that’s directly behind her, which is a sour bubble cross.
> View attachment 4753930


How was she in veg? Looks dubb to me. Idk if you super crop but if u do is it a pain in the ass with her?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> How was she in veg? Looks dubb to me. Idk if you super crop but if u do is it a pain in the ass with her?


Fast veg. Didn’t do any high stress techniques except top once about halfway through to get clones. Didn’t have to LST to spread out. Was always the biggest of the 3 with longest internodes. She got a nice structure on her own and absolutely exploded once I flipped to 12/12.

I’m also finding conflicting info on the actual origins of sour dubb. I always thought it was a special pheno of BOG’s sour bubble, which he says came out of BOG bubble. Other sites I find online say it’s sour bubble x ECSD or sour bubble x Rezdog’s NYCD, so the more I look into it the more confusing it gets lol, but she looks and grows very similar to my GG4 just frostier.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 27, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Fast veg. Didn’t do any high stress techniques except top once about halfway through to get clones. Didn’t have to LST to spread out. Was always the biggest of the 3 with longest internodes. She got a nice structure on her own and absolutely exploded once I flipped to 12/12.
> 
> I’m also finding conflicting info on the actual origins of sour dubb. I always thought it was a special pheno of BOG’s sour bubble, which he says came out of BOG bubble. Other sites I find online say it’s sour bubble x ECSD or sour bubble x Rezdog’s NYCD, so the more I look into it the more confusing it gets lol.


Bog has said it’s a cross of his sour bubble to a rezdog sour d ibl. Check out his potcast interview. Don’t think bog ever personally popped them but from digging threads it seems BOG gave greyskull four seeds of that cross and from those came the sour dubb cut.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Bog has said it’s a cross of his sour bubble to a rezdog sour d ibl. Check out his potcast interview. Don’t think bog ever personally popped them but from digging threads it seems BOG gave greyskull four seeds of that cross and from those came the sour dubb cut.


I really need to check out potcast. Seems like a really good source for the kind of cannabis info I’m hungriest for, which is just geeking out on the lineages and expressions of the best phenos. Thanks for giving me that info that I was unable to find through google. There’s so much inaccurate info out there. I can’t stand it when I publicly display incorrect info, lol. Nothing embarrasses me more than being wrong about my own plants. She doesn’t smell like chem or diesel at all, and the further along she gets the more sweet/fruity the smell gets with some earth/skunk underneath. All I can say for sure is that I’m extremely happy with that pheno. I didn’t think I’d get such a winner out of my very first pack of beans from Rado, and if you think she’s more of a dubb leaner I’ll trust your judgment.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 27, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I really need to check out potcast. Seems like a really good source for the kind of cannabis info I’m hungriest for, which is just geeking out on the lineages and expressions of the best phenos. Thanks for giving me that info that I was unable to find through google. There’s so much inaccurate info out there. I can’t stand it when I publicly display incorrect info, lol. Nothing embarrasses me more than being wrong about my own plants. She doesn’t smell like chem or diesel at all, and the further along she gets the more sweet/fruity the smell gets with some earth/skunk underneath. All I can say for sure is that I’m extremely happy with that pheno. I didn’t think I’d get such a winner out of my very first pack of beans from Rado, and if you think she’s more of a dubb leaner I’ll trust your judgment.


Potcast is pretty legit, nice long interviews with some good breeders. Loved the bog one, I was on overgrow in high school and that dude was my idol lmfao. I remember being 20 and seeing some article about overgrow being shut down in like 2005-6 when I wasn’t quite as active on the forums. Seems like forever ago and it kinda was...


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Potcast is pretty legit, nice long interviews with some good breeders. Loved the bog one, I was on overgrow in high school and that dude was my idol lmfao. I remember being 20 and seeing some article about overgrow being shut down in like 2005-6 when I wasn’t quite as active on the forums. Seems like forever ago and it kinda was...


That’s funny. I used to always lurk overgrow when I was in high school too and also idolized BOG. I’m guessing we’re about the same age. I spent a lot of time growing mushrooms before switching to weed a couple years ago, so even though I’ve followed the scene for a long time I haven’t been active for all that long. I’m glad I made the switch from mushrooms because it’s a lot easier/relaxed and less chance of total crop failure. The main part of why I’m on a forum like this, and why I like this particular subforum on seed/strain reviews the best is because I seem to learn the most in here. I wouldn’t have gotten nearly as good advice on my issues with the grumpz and the fungus gnats if I had posted that stuff in the plant problems forum.


----------



## Balockaye (Nov 28, 2020)

It looks like the Compound and Cannarado drop is happening December 7th.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 28, 2020)

Well looks like today’s the day for the ladies to get transplanted. Grabbed some fabric pots where i work at, got the soil, and it’s time to get to work. Definitely will have to raise the light at least another 4 inches as well.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 28, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> View attachment 4754208
> 
> It looks like the Compound and Cannarado drop is happening December 7th.


Wow. That’s gonna be hard to choose from. I’ll definitely be sure to be ready for this. Tarmac, coco Chanel, cognac, pink grapes, and zsa zsa are equally appealing, but I’m leaning towards that last one, having messed around a little with zelatti and really wanting to try something with cocomero in it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 28, 2020)

Ladies are finally in their new shoes. Just gave them plain pH’d water. Next watering they’ll get hit with some super thrive. Happy hunting and growing everyone


----------



## Snowback (Nov 28, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’ve got a good supply of canning jars and boveda packs but I keep losing the damn lids.


Good point about the Boveda packs. They have become super scarce around here and so have ZipZags. For a couple months so was ProMix, but not coco.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 28, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Good point about the Boveda packs. They have become super scarce around here and so have ZipZags. For a couple months so was ProMix, but not coco.


I order them directly from their site. There are some cheaper alternatives on amazon like the integra boost packs but I still think boveda is the best. I get the feeling you’re in Canada though and don’t know what availability is like there.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 29, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I order them directly from their site. There are some cheaper alternatives on amazon like the integra boost packs but I still think boveda is the best. I get the feeling you’re in Canada though and don’t know what availability is like there.


Do you notice an improvement using them? I hate them, I personally find they destroy your terps and change the consistency a bit.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do you notice an improvement using them? I hate them, I personally find they destroy your terps and change the consistency a bit.


I live in an extremely dry climate and although I prefer to pack up my jars at the right time, that window is short and sometimes I’m at work when I’d like to be loading my jars. I think they help if your plant is in the dryer end of the cure zone which happens to me a lot. It’s not ideal. The best option for me is to grow super dense phenos that take longer to dry, so I have a bigger cure zone window and can just cure naturally. Lighter buds can be too dry to cure just at room temp with no fan in two days where I live, and I’ve had to make a lot of lighter buds into butter because they dropped below the cure zone while I was at work.


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 29, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I live in an extremely dry climate and although I prefer to pack up my jars at the right time, that window is short and sometimes I’m at work when I’d like to be loading my jars. I think they help if your plant is in the dryer end of the cure zone which happens to me a lot. It’s not ideal. The best option for me is to grow super dense phenos that take longer to dry, so I have a bigger cure zone window and can just cure naturally. Lighter buds can be too dry to cure just at room temp with no fan in two days where I live, and I’ve had to make a lot of lighter buds into butter because they dropped below the cure zone while I was at work.


Seems like you should just use a humidifier in your dry tent if thats the case. If the packs smell like the bud after cure (which they do) then that means they absorb some of the oils on the buds. I tried boveda packs one time and ill never do it again.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 29, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I live in an extremely dry climate and although I prefer to pack up my jars at the right time, that window is short and sometimes I’m at work when I’d like to be loading my jars. I think they help if your plant is in the dryer end of the cure zone which happens to me a lot. It’s not ideal. The best option for me is to grow super dense phenos that take longer to dry, so I have a bigger cure zone window and can just cure naturally. Lighter buds can be too dry to cure just at room temp with no fan in two days where I live, and I’ve had to make a lot of lighter buds into butter because they dropped below the cure zone while I was at work.


I have the opposite issue. Wet coastal climate. I have to avoid varieties that grow large and dense colas, sadly. I would need a sealed room with spore filters in order to prevent rot. You are/were a mushroom guy so you understand better than most what sort of nasty little things are floating unseen in the air, especially in humid places.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 29, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I live in an extremely dry climate and although I prefer to pack up my jars at the right time, that window is short and sometimes I’m at work when I’d like to be loading my jars. I think they help if your plant is in the dryer end of the cure zone which happens to me a lot. It’s not ideal. The best option for me is to grow super dense phenos that take longer to dry, so I have a bigger cure zone window and can just cure naturally. Lighter buds can be too dry to cure just at room temp with no fan in two days where I live, and I’ve had to make a lot of lighter buds into butter because they dropped below the cure zone while I was at work.


Wet or dry trim?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 30, 2020)

So looks like i probably won’t even need to hit the GOG x Zawtz with super thrive because after the transplant they’re absolutely booming. Probably will still end up hitting them with some super thrive the next watering just to help the roots to start booming. The two TT’s are doing good as well, but they still have a while before they can get transplanted. Probably shouldn’t have popped the two TT ‘s, because it’s going to be super crowded in that tent. Might throw one of them outside, as well as some of the Gorillapops i got going from Envy. We’ll see though.


----------



## Hazedupalot (Nov 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Wet or dry trim?


Dry trim if your able to IMO


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Wet or dry trim?


I take the big fan leaves off wet and then trim everything else off after the cure. I like to leave the sugar leaves on to protect the buds. When it’s this dry it’s really easy to lose trichomes, and 8 hours can make a serious difference. Super dense buds really make things easier out here.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2020)

Especially since they dry outside in. I like to “sweat” them in bags too before jarring. So like 3 waves of trim in all. You must be in the southwest too!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 30, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I have the opposite issue. Wet coastal climate. I have to avoid varieties that grow large and dense colas, sadly. I would need a sealed room with spore filters in order to prevent rot. You are/were a mushroom guy so you understand better than most what sort of nasty little things are floating unseen in the air, especially in humid places.


Definitely. It’s kind of ironic. I always read these warnings about certain strains that get so dense they’re prone to rot. I love that I can easily grow those super dense buds out here without worrying about mold, but having tents that range between 20-30% humidity presents its own sets of problems. Like soil getting so dry that it locks out water and everything just runs down the side of the pot, or buds drying too quickly to cure properly.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2020)

Arizona or New Mexico? lol anywhere in the 4 corners states.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Especially since they dry outside in. I like to “sweat” them in bags too before jarring. So like 3 waves of trim in all. You must be in the southwest too!


I’m in Albuquerque. It’s like Denver elevation wise but even drier lol. I’ve got two paper shopping bags full of buds from my outdoor harvest that dried too quickly and now can only be made into edibles, unless I can find someone out here to blast it.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2020)

I know, live down in Alamogordo! Hahahaha


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2020)

I have been picking clues off you for a bit!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 30, 2020)

The crazy thing about NM is that as progressive as we are, we’re now the last state in the southwest not to have recreational (Except for Utah which is a special case, Mormons and mind altering substances, etc). Our medical program is legit and heavily enrolled in. The license to grow your own is extremely easy to get. The only thing that really sucks is how expensive wax is in dispensaries. We were apparently going to pass a recreational program in the state legislature before covid screwed everything up. I don’t know why we didn’t just put it on the ballot this year.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I know, live down in Alamogordo! Hahahaha


Nice. Even hotter and drier than here! It’s gotta be a challenge. I need to stop growing my outdoor plants in the ground because I think that’s what makes the buds too light and I didn’t have any problems with the ones I grew outside in pots. I think I’ll finally have a handle on the outdoor growing next year, as well as some really fire phenos, finally.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Nice. Even hotter and drier than here! It’s gotta be a challenge. I need to stop growing my outdoor plants in the ground because I think that’s what makes the buds too light and I didn’t have any problems with the ones I grew outside in pots. I think I’ll finally have a handle on the outdoor growing next year, as well as some really fire phenos, finally.


I think it’s the caliche soil, do you amend the spot you plant in? I always cut the size of rootball with a potting soil to make it retain water and nutrients and is more penetrable by the roots. It does freeze there sooner than here but outdoor does really well down here, I do some with my dad over in cruces almost always does really well. You could do 3 outdoor runs per year here if you stage it right! I just do it to keep him full and he loves to grow and likes to learn the “best practice”.
I know right, rec should have went through. They are trying too hard to control who gets production licenses. It’s so hard to get into the industry here, licensing is outrageous if you can even get a hearing. Hopefully in January! The people already voted to move forward with rec, I guess we’ll see. Too bad they didn’t double the plant count with the unit doubling this month.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 30, 2020)

I live right on the edge of the Rio Grande and my soil is super hard clay. I did dig out a pit and add a bunch of good soil to it, but I think next year I’m just going to sink some big fabric pots most of the way into the ground.

The licensing is bullshit out here. I read one bill that addressed that really nicely and I think it would have passed, but covid ruined everything. I really hope they do it in the next session and keep the “micro farmer” license provision in too. It’s way past time. Plus having to pay $30-40 for a half gram of wax is completely ridiculous. I have to drive clear up to Durango for good deals. Black market wax here is always bad. We need to open the market up to more concentrate producers in a big way.

Anyway the jibba jabba just keeps impressing me. She’s gonna get nice and purple. I think she’s got about 4 weeks to go still, and has really started getting showy in the past couple days.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 30, 2020)

Popped Sugar Rush , Birthday Blues, & Gelatti bx1 f2. 100% tails in 24 hrs soak.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I think it’s the caliche soil, do you amend the spot you plant in? I always cut the size of rootball with a potting soil to make it retain water and nutrients and is more penetrable by the roots. It does freeze there sooner than here but outdoor does really well down here, I do some with my dad over in cruces almost always does really well. You could do 3 outdoor runs per year here if you stage it right! I just do it to keep him full and he loves to grow and likes to learn the “best practice”.
> I know right, rec should have went through. They are trying too hard to control who gets production licenses. It’s so hard to get into the industry here, licensing is outrageous if you can even get a hearing. Hopefully in January! The people already voted to move forward with rec, I guess we’ll see. Too bad they didn’t double the plant count with the unit doubling this month.


Lol plant counts. I remember those back in the days . Have you ever had anyone show up to your place?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Nope, I have epic luck though if I were to fuck around I would be the one who got an inspection.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 1, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lol plant counts. I remember those back in the days . Have you ever had anyone show up to your place?


Never, and neither has anyone else I know that has the license. They have to give you 24hrs notice, and I don’t think they’re doing that at all during covid. 4 flowering plants is a limit I could work with, but the 12 seedling limit is the one that I have more trouble with. I keep bugging my girlfriend to get her license too, to double our plant count, but now our landlord has covid so we can’t take any paperwork for him to sign. Just a complete mess lol.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 1, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Never, and neither has anyone else I know that has the license. They have to give you 24hrs notice, and I don’t think they’re doing that at all during covid. 4 flowering plants is a limit I could work with, but the 12 seedling limit is the one that I have more trouble with. I keep bugging my girlfriend to get her license too, to double our plant count, but now our landlord has covid so we can’t take any paperwork for him to sign. Just a complete mess lol.


id start hacking up a lung and breathing heavy if they ever called or came by to give the 24hrs notice lol. be like man i can barely make it to the door and i havent been able to smell or taste for weeks, but you guys can risk it if you want to come count my 4 plants


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 1, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Never, and neither has anyone else I know that has the license. They have to give you 24hrs notice, and I don’t think they’re doing that at all during covid. 4 flowering plants is a limit I could work with, but the 12 seedling limit is the one that I have more trouble with. I keep bugging my girlfriend to get her license too, to double our plant count, but now our landlord has covid so we can’t take any paperwork for him to sign. Just a complete mess lol.


Sounds about right, there should be a cut out for seedlings and clones plus double the plant count. I think I can get that increase pretty easy though. I wanted my wife to do the same, she said she would this summer. Next time the doc is in I’ll get the increase, $35.m


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 1, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Sounds about right, there should be a cut out for seedlings and clones plus double the plant count. I think I can get that increase pretty easy though. I wanted my wife to do the same, she said she would this summer. Next time the doc is in I’ll get the increase, $35.m


Exactly. The license is super easy to get. I even told her I’d pay. Can’t do anything until my landlord gets over the ‘rona though, and even then he’ll probably want something from her. He’s a greedy bastard and didn’t sign mine until I did a whole bunch of remodeling for him at a pretty steep discount. Like an entire make ready on one of his other rentals, diamond plaster over these wavy ass adobe walls and kiva fireplace. A job I should have made about $1800 on but ended up doing for about $800.

I really hope they at least adjust the plant counts up to 6 flowering and like 24 immature. I got to know one of the progressive state senate candidates from my area that just got elected, and I was planning on hitting her up once she’s sworn in about what they might have in store. She wants to lead the push on a really good recreational bill with the goal of “diversifying the state economy”, in her words.




madvillian420 said:


> id start hacking up a lung and breathing heavy if they ever called or came by to give the 24hrs notice lol. be like man i can barely make it to the door and i havent been able to smell or taste for weeks, but you guys can risk it if you want to come count my 4 plants


The exact thought had occurred to me as well. I don’t think they mess with you unless there’s a lot of traffic at your place. I think I got covid early on. Just read this article about how it was in the western US starting in December of last year and I got really sick in late January. Missed almost a full week of work.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Gotta love how people take advantage of you if they can.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 1, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Gotta love how people take advantage of you if they can.


Yeah seriously. This dude hates to spend money, and every time I do a job he tries to screw up my bids by “innocently” asking me to do a few extra things here and there that add up. I can’t wait to see what “favor” he’s going to want from me in exchange for signing the renewal lol.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 1, 2020)

Here’s the short compact jibba jabba #3 and the big tropicanna x zelatti. I’m only keeping the big jibba jabba and I haven’t decided about this tropicanna x zelatti yet. If I didn’t have a bunch more beans this one would probably be a keeper. She’s stacking and branching nicely and filling out with trichomes but I have a bunch more zelatti F1 beans and I’m positive I can find a better pheno. I think I might need to turn down the 96 in the small tent a little more because both the jibba jabbas in there look a little crispy. Funny the one I originally thought would be the best ended up being the lowest yielding and the least resin. Still a Rado plant and by no means shabby. The big one just had plans of her own all along and seems pretty special.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 1, 2020)

Dubble sundae mini-mono(2x4) at day 25 or so. Slow veg so she’s well suited to the shorter tents and being mono’Ed but she does at least 2x under these 3000k cobs. I’ll pop some new rado by the End of the month. I have a purple Margy cut that’ll be ready to throw into flower in 3 weeks or so that I got off the gromie. Haven’t seen her flower yet, also have an animal star cookies girl and three different bison breath females from green point that’ll be ready to flip in a couple weeks too. Haven’t seen them either. I flipped the gmo mom I have after getting fresh cuts off her a couple weeks ago but other than that I haven’t ran shit for cookies yet so I’m pretty interested in seeing how the animal star lady comes out.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2020)

Anyone have terp/ smoke reports or pics of Birthday banger or meat pie in flower? Just got more really unnecessary packs for Black Friday sale


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2020)

My grumpz f2 best pheno from 4 girls. Running this one back of course. Strong sour funky scents, great flavor, hard to describe.


----------



## Smokesteve (Dec 2, 2020)

Anyone run the Kosher Kush x Birthday Cake? I've got some on the way. Wondering what I have to look forward to. Thanks


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 2, 2020)

Smokesteve said:


> Anyone run the Kosher Kush x Birthday Cake? I've got some on the way. Wondering what I have to look forward to. Thanks


not yet, probably in my next run.


----------



## Smokesteve (Dec 2, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> not yet, probably in my next run.


Good luck!


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 3, 2020)

Topanga lemon #7 with another 10-14 to go.


----------



## Aheadatime (Dec 3, 2020)

tman42 said:


> 9/9 on the latest Cannarado seeds popped. 2 Gushcotti Sundae (Biscotti Sundae x Gushers), 2 Struffoli (Vitamina (Gelatto 33/Biscotti x Gelatti) x Gushers and 5 Testers of fem Dosidos x Sour Apple.


How'd those gushers crosses come out? I'm sitting on the Gushcotti Sundae waiting to see any grow reports.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 3, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> How'd those gushers crosses come out? I'm sitting on the Gushcotti Sundae waiting to see any grow reports.


Gushers S1 day 53 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Dec 3, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> How'd those gushers crosses come out? I'm sitting on the Gushcotti Sundae waiting to see any grow reports.


Hot Tamales day 53 of 12/12
Did not have room to flower the rest yet


----------



## Aheadatime (Dec 3, 2020)

tman42 said:


> Hot Tamales day 53 of 12/12
> Did not have room to flower the rest yet



Beautiful plants man! Thanks for the update, things are looking good.


----------



## Peachbubble (Dec 4, 2020)

My beloved frosty pheno of Nila Wafer at day 55

The colors became a bit from natural, but gives a good impression


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 4, 2020)

Transplanted the GOG x Zawtz and the soil was a little hot for them at first, but now that they’ve adapted to it they’re on absolute beast mode. The one OG dominant genotype looks a little pissy, and the light might be too strong for her. So if she doesn’t adapt to it, i’ll figure out a way to put some shade cloth above her. Other than that there doing absolutely lovely. The soil being too hot and burning them lightly probably pushed them back a week, so i’ll probably flip to 12/12 in about 2-3 weeks. Don’t have the biggest tent, and i definitely don’t want them growing and stretching out of control like the Lemonessence did(and that was in a bigger tent). The two TT‘s are doing just fine and, just hit them with half the recommended dose of super thrive, half the recommended dose of Alaskan fish fertilizer, and half the recommended dose of Calmag. So hopefully those start taking off, so i can put them in their new shoes, because other than getting good germination/pop rates the seedling mix i use is absolutely worthless after that.


----------



## Peachbubble (Dec 4, 2020)

Ok got some better daylight pics.

This one is a shorter pheno with fatter nugs. Finishes about 65 days. A bit more balanced, but indica leaning...



Not as pink/purple as in the pic, but most def some purps going on...

The other pheno is more stretchy with extra super dense nugs, lighter green plant and nugs. Frosty as f.... Goes for 70 days +


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 4, 2020)

Peachbubble said:


> Ok got some better daylight pics.
> 
> This one is a shorter pheno with fatter nugs. Finishes about 65 days. A bit more balanced, but indica leaning...
> 
> ...


Damn they’re both absolutely gorgeous, awesome work. Makes me feel not so guilty snagging two more packs of the Nilla Wafers, and i still got one in the vault. Three packs should make for decent amount to hunt through, and i feel like it’s going to be hard as hell to narrow them down to one or maybe two keepers. Fingers crossed that i find one that looks as good as yours or the ones @tman42 found. if y’all don’t mind me asking, how was the terps on the ladies y’all found? Did the WC or SD dominate the terp profile, was it an even blend between the two, and did y’all find some that had terps that didn’t resemble either parents?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 4, 2020)

Sundae Driver (phinest) trim jail


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 4, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Sundae Driver (phinest) trim jail View attachment 4759899View attachment 4759900


How’s the nose on the phinest cut?


----------



## killakanna (Dec 4, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> View attachment 4738769


Ohhhh man! I just ordered a fatso cut that tested at 39% for way more than I’d like to ever pay for a cut. If I could’ve gotten that Grumpz Cross I probably wouldn’t have went for it. Lucky dude!!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 5, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> How’s the nose on the phinest cut?


LOUD cherry/grape/fruity dank as hell!! This was my first run with her. Great yields. Easy to grow. Already a crowd favorite people just want more and more.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 5, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Ohhhh man! I just ordered a fatso cut that tested at 39% for way more than I’d like to ever pay for a cut. If I could’ve gotten that Grumpz Cross I probably wouldn’t have went for it. Lucky dude!!!


Wait till you try that cut first,, lol. You gonna be pleasantly surprised from what I hear


----------



## Peachbubble (Dec 5, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn they’re both absolutely gorgeous, awesome work. Makes me feel not so guilty snagging two more packs of the Nilla Wafers, and i still got one in the vault. Three packs should make for decent amount to hunt through, and i feel like it’s going to be hard as hell to narrow them down to one or maybe two keepers. Fingers crossed that i find one that looks as good as yours or the ones @tman42 found. if y’all don’t mind me asking, how was the terps on the ladies y’all found? Did the WC or SD dominate the terp profile, was it an even blend between the two, and did y’all find some that had terps that didn’t resemble either parents?


Thnx my friend!

My winner pheno of the three Nila Wafer seeds I planted in the first run was the one in the second pic (those pics are from ongoing run number 2 of Nila Wafer with two of the three phenos in the 1. run). That pheno has lighter green leaves and is more stretchy with smaller and fewer nugs than the others, but dont let that fool you. The nugs on this pheno is among the most dense I ever grown or seen. The nugs feels heavy like a lump of hash in your hand. It was also the strongest of 2 other Nila Wafer phenos and 2 Banana Cake phenos in my last run. Tastes kind of piney-lavenderish with a sweet earthy undertone. A friend called the high a time warp since you suddenly came back to the world a few hours later than the last point of time u remember after consuming it

Look for the most stretchy that looks worst in veg


----------



## Snowback (Dec 5, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Ohhhh man! I just ordered a fatso cut that tested at 39% for way more than I’d like to ever pay for a cut. If I could’ve gotten that Grumpz Cross I probably wouldn’t have went for it. Lucky dude!!!


Did you see the test sheet for that and if so, was it from a reputable lab?


----------



## Snowback (Dec 5, 2020)

Okay, it's "Green Leaf" lab in Portland. I can't find much else. I'm sure it's nice stuff, I am just naturally skeptical about such a high number.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 5, 2020)

just saw the compound x rado drop will be on Radogear as well as the 3rd part sites tomorrow, maybe not at midnight like treestars though. Best of luck to all lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 6, 2020)

Popped a few Minute Maid yesterday!! And the rest of seedlings and younger tester plants. Also 1 Herb.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 6, 2020)

Continued...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sundae Driver, Marmalade, Colada, Garanimals. Guess they’re the only real keepers I have in my garden right now. Had to make some very tough choices along the way but I only have room to hold onto the best of the best. Least I hunted the marmalade and colada...they’re about to get ran again and I’ll be doing my absolute best job because if they can’t keep up they’ll get the ax too!! The Sundae Driver & Garanimals are Phinest Cannabis/Cannarado selections.


----------



## killakanna (Dec 6, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Did you see the test sheet for that and if so, was it from a reputable lab?


Yes to both. It’s the cut from Phinest


----------



## Snowback (Dec 6, 2020)

Although I do not know if Green Leaf has any history of accusations of inflating test results, I do know that those accusations have been leveled at many labs in California, and in some cases fairly convincingly. When big money from a very high-testing cut is on the line, a little collusion is not an unreasonable suspicion. So I am stating that I have doubt as to the accuracy of such an incredibly high number. That's not to say that it isn't some kick-^ss sh^t, but I would want to test it myself at some point if I had it.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 6, 2020)

I’ll only say that we know what plant material looks like compared to thc secretion. I have at least seen pics of fatso, it doesn’t look like nearly 40% thc to me. Just saying.


----------



## killakanna (Dec 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’ll only say that we know what plant material looks like compared to thc secretion. I have at least seen pics of fatso, it doesn’t look like nearly 40% thc to me. Just saying.


Yeah, I’m gonna run it and I’ll let y’all know the results. Gonna cut one at 77, one at 80 and leave one til 83. If it is anywhere near where they say. Let’s just say, I paid way more than I would’ve liked to. Haha


----------



## killakanna (Dec 6, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Wait till you try that cut first,, lol. You gonna be pleasantly surprised from what I hear


yeah, that’s what a buddy of mine was telling me. He was saying it was some of the strongest stuff he had ever smoked in Cali and that’s saying a lot. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 6, 2020)

The drop is live on Treestars.. new drop. "Grape Gasoline "


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 6, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The drop is live on Treestars.. new drop. "Grape Gasoline "


Ouch. those price tags 

thats a pre-order, btw. The drop will be available through radogear when it actually drops. I saw rado himself say today on IG that "preorders are for the birds" and i kinda agree. This aint gamestop lol


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 6, 2020)

From the Rado email i got today about the drop:

​
"Y'all getting excited for this one? Well, we are too! Here's the inside scoop folks. When they are in our hands here at Radogear you will receive a newsletter from us announcing it. Our close friends over at Compound Genetics had some delays in packaging due to the pandemic and they have not yet been shipped out to us. We are well aware that some of our peers in the industry are announcing the drop to go live tonight at Midnight Eastern time and we absolutely don't want to throw any shade on their business, we wish them nothing but kindness and prosperity. At the same time, we are wary of selling anything before they are physically in our hands here. With the way that this year has gone it is just not something that we are willing to do. With the delays that are occurring with the USPS and with the Holidays looming, we are making the tough decision to hold off on listing these highly sought after genetics until they have landed safely in our hands. Your time and hard earned cash are important to us and we only want the best for our Radomunity. With your continued patience and support we will be releasing these gems when the time is right. Fear not y'all, your best interests are at the forefront of this decision. "





It also mentions that the rado Grape pie fem drop is expected Friday or Saturday on site. I think i got these two drops confused, they are kinda similar and have a lot of the same crosses. I might just get the grape pie version of the crosses i wanted to tinker with like cereal milk or runtz for my wallets sake


----------



## Florere (Dec 7, 2020)

I got some blinker fluid. But I’m still not sure what grumpz is. On the rado site they write runtz/grape pie/mac but how am I supposed to read that? Is it (runtz x grape pie) x mac1 or runtz x (grape pie x mac1) or something else?


----------



## nc208 (Dec 7, 2020)

250-350 a pack? Wtf thats way more than compound and Rado normally charge. Whats up with that?


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> 250-350 a pack? Wtf thats way more than compound and Rado normally charge. Whats up with that?


Compound sold out and is like seedjunky now


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 7, 2020)

Florere said:


> I got some blinker fluid. But I’m still not sure what grumpz is. On the rado site they write runtz/grape pie/mac but how am I supposed to read that? Is it (runtz x grape pie) x mac1 or runtz x (grape pie x mac1) or something else?


Runtz x (grape pie x Mac)


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> 250-350 a pack? Wtf thats way more than compound and Rado normally charge. Whats up with that?


Just go with the grape pie fems thosell probably be 80 a pack


----------



## Hazedupalot (Dec 7, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Just go with the grape pie fems thosell probably be 80 a pack


Just definitely not the cereal milk cross you don't want those haha


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> 250-350 a pack? Wtf thats way more than compound and Rado normally charge. Whats up with that?


I feel you on that. 


JewelRunner said:


> Just go with the grape pie fems thosell probably be 80 a pack


Just going with " Grape Pie" Sounds Like the poor man way out. " Here take this free lunch and be satisfied ". @nc208 "since compound some what has partnership with "Runtz" everything is more expensive..


----------



## nc208 (Dec 7, 2020)

GLO has some in as well. 180-225.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hazedupalot said:


> Just definitely not the cereal milk cross you don't want those haha


i absolutely do lol


----------



## Florere (Dec 7, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Runtz x (grape pie x Mac)


Thanks


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Just going with " Grape Pie" Sounds Like the poor man way out. " Here take this free lunch and be satisfied ". @nc208 "since compound some what has partnership with "Runtz" everything is more expensive..


why? because the "grape gasoline" is SOO much better? or because of the hype behind this drop lol?


----------



## Hazedupalot (Dec 7, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> i absolutely do lol


There gunna go so fast


----------



## Hazedupalot (Dec 7, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> why? because the "grape gasoline" is SOO much better? or because of the hype behind this drop lol?


The hype add 10% thc atleast


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hazedupalot said:


> The hype add 10% thc atleast


Thats not really how seeds work man lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I feel you on that.
> 
> Just going with " Grape Pie" Sounds Like the poor man way out. " Here take this free lunch and be satisfied ". @nc208 "since compound some what has partnership with "Runtz" everything is more expensive..


He works with cookies now and I’m not trying to give those dipshits a penny. The grape pie crosses are probably better anyways


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 7, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> He works with cookies now and I’m not trying to give those dipshits a penny. The grape pie crosses are probably better anyways


Grape pie [Sour Grapes x Cherry Pie] x Jetfuel Gelato [Jet fuel Og x Gelato 33]

Sounds like an interesting pollen donor for new hybrids. 

Grape pie can already hold it's on spot.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 7, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Yeah, I’m gonna run it and I’ll let y’all know the results. Gonna cut one at 77, one at 80 and leave one til 83. If it is anywhere near where they say. Let’s just say, I paid way more than I would’ve liked to. Haha


Heck, even if it turned out to be "only" 29% instead of 39%, that would still be incredibly strong stuff and I would be happy to have it. Not all that long ago, relatively speaking, you hardly even found things in the high 20s. It's crazy how fast the potency has gone up in recent years.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 7, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> He works with cookies now and I’m not trying to give those dipshits a penny. The grape pie crosses are probably better anyways


I already have sundae driver x jet fuel gelato that was 80 so good enough collab for me


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Grape pie [Sour Grapes x Cherry Pie] x Jetfuel Gelato [Jet fuel Og x Gelato 33]
> 
> Sounds like an interesting pollen donor for new hybrids.
> 
> Grape pie can already hold it's on spot.


They fem brah. 13 seeds a pack at least for 3x a normal 7 pack


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 7, 2020)

These are up next, within the month. I was going to run pineapple haze from top dawg but calco hooked me up so nice and this cross sounds awesome. I got the blueberry parfait and he threw in the dosidos x blueberry syrup and pink panties x (mdb x ken gdp). That dosidos x syrup sounds awesome and I figure I outta rep his gear since he hooked me up so much.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 7, 2020)

Got a nugsmasher mini a couple weeks ago, all this grape talk reminded me i forgot to throw up this shot of my first squeeze, some of my rado GMO x Grape Pie. I dont mean to toot my own horn but it was fucking phenomenal. 3.5 in, .9 out.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 7, 2020)

Cherry on Top-3 plants that yielded roughly 4 oz of nug total not counting larf. Uniform fruity fuel terps on all of them and the smoke is similar to cherry tootsie roll suckers. Sweet n chocolate with slight cherry. Overall structure was a little leafy for my liking and would do better for hash IMO. Have a HiChew thats hanging now and a Grumpz, Sundae Strudel and 5 Blue Green in another tent currently.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 7, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Dubble sundae mini-mono(2x4) at day 25 or so. Slow veg so she’s well suited to the shorter tents and being mono’Ed but she does at least 2x under these 3000k cobs. I’ll pop some new rado by the End of the month. I have a purple Margy cut that’ll be ready to throw into flower in 3 weeks or so that I got off the gromie. Haven’t seen her flower yet, also have an animal star cookies girl and three different bison breath females from green point that’ll be ready to flip in a couple weeks too. Haven’t seen them either. I flipped the gmo mom I have after getting fresh cuts off her a couple weeks ago but other than that I haven’t ran shit for cookies yet so I’m pretty interested in seeing how the animal star lady comes out.View attachment 4757604View attachment 4757605View attachment 4757606View attachment 4757607
> View attachment 4757611


Day 32


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 8, 2020)

These two grumpz look really nice. One’s a girl and one’s a boy. Girl on the left. These are the only two to show sex so far. I ended up tossing one that had a really weak stalk and slow growth, and the other 4 that haven’t showed yet all look pretty nice. Looks like I’ll find some winners. The two here look like really similar phenos. Might make an F3 with these. How easily do these clone? I’ll be at that point before too much longer.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 8, 2020)

GOG x Zawtz are really starting to boom now, and just topped two of them. Probably not going to top the Ghost OG/OG dominant one. They’re definitely bouncing back heavy from the soil being too hot at first, and they’ll most likely get flipped in two weeks(depending on how well they take being topped). Definitely excited to see what they do, and with how lovely the weather has been i’m sure some beautiful colors will come out of these. The first picture is the OG dominant one, the second picture to be honest can’t really tell y’all what she leans towards in her genetics(if anyone has any ideas, any info would be appreciated), and the third one looks like it leans towards the Gelato/Cookie’s in it’s genetics. Hopefully they all have some really nice candy, gas, and creamy Gelato funk but we shall see.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 8, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> These two grumpz look really nice. One’s a girl and one’s a boy. Girl on the left. These are the only two to show sex so far. I ended up tossing one that had a really weak stalk and slow growth, and the other 4 that haven’t showed yet all look pretty nice. Looks like I’ll find some winners. The two here look like really similar phenos. Might make an F3 with these. How easily do these clone? I’ll be at that point before too much longer.
> View attachment 4763174View attachment 4763174


I had no issue cloning.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 9, 2020)

Took so damn long to get my order. It all happened once it got to Albuquerque. Languished at the main post office for a day and a half. Glad it finally came in. How did they know I was really wanting a frozen margy strain? That roasted garlic margy looks fire and they sent me 10 free beans. Love me some chemdog and this order has plenty. I’ve been needing to get some chem crosses that aren’t based on GP’s stardawg.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 9, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Took so damn long to get my order. It all happened once it got to Albuquerque. Languished at the main post office for a day and a half. Glad it finally came in. How did they know I was really wanting a frozen margy strain? That roasted garlic margy looks fire and they sent me 10 free beans. Love me some chemdog and this order has plenty. I’ve been needing to get some chem crosses that aren’t based on GP’s stardawg.View attachment 4764062


All the post office’s are going to be hella slow right now due to the holiday season, and especially due to the virus bullshit. Got some Nilla Wafers on the way, they were sent out Monday, and says it won’t be here till Saturday(i’ll be surprised if they even show up Saturday). Nice score on the RGM though, got one myself with my last order, and definitely won’t complain if i get another with this order.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 9, 2020)

So the 2 GOG x Zawtz that got topped are still loving life, so it’s got me contemplating on whether i should top the OG dom one, or maybe LST it instead. i just know OG’s definitely need supports, so i’m on the fence on whether i should mainline her, or try something else with her.


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’ll only say that we know what plant material looks like compared to thc secretion. I have at least seen pics of fatso, it doesn’t look like nearly 40% thc to me. Just saying.


EDIT: WOW I CANT DO MATH SOBER HAHA. I still don't know if I believe the claim of 39% 
Is it me or does the math not add up on this jar. It says 392.4 mg thc. Then 39.24% thc which means there are 10 grams in the jar? Then it says total thc 1373.4mg, which would be like 35.3 grams of weed at 39%. And the site claimed 3.5% terps. After extracting bho, and knowing all the fats, waxes, and lipids, not including the carbon based plant matter, I don't see how its possible to have over 45% of weight be cannabinoids.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> All the post office’s are going to be hella slow right now due to the holiday season, and especially due to the virus bullshit. Got some Nilla Wafers on the way, they were sent out Monday, and says it won’t be here till Saturday(i’ll be surprised if they even show up Saturday). Nice score on the RGM though, got one myself with my last order, and definitely won’t complain if i get another with this order.


yeah the delays are going to be bad this time of year. I guess the bottleneck is in the distribution centers and sorting and stuff. That’s why it spent as much time getting shuttled around my city is it did traveling from Washington to New Mexico. I haven’t been able to find many pics of the RGM, but the ones I have seen look incredible.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 9, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> EDIT: WOW I CANT DO MATH SOBER HAHA. I still don't know if I believe the claim of 39%
> Is it me or does the math not add up on this jar. It says 392.4 mg thc. Then 39.24% thc which means there are 10 grams in the jar? Then it says total thc 1373.4mg, which would be like 35.3 grams of weed at 39%. And the site claimed 3.5% terps. After extracting bho, and knowing all the fats, waxes, and lipids, not including the carbon based plant matter, I don't see how its possible to have over 45% of weight be cannabinoids.
> View attachment 4764101


I’ve heard that THC test results can be artificially inflated by putting the bud in a food dehydrator, but 39% seems a little high all the same. Any time one of my local dispensaries drops a 30%+ strain I have a feeling that’s how they get those numbers. I think that focus on percentage is kind of silly though. Give me something in the 23-25% range with awesome terps and great bag appeal and I’ll be perfectly happy.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

So I feel like rado is the only packs I havent ran or hunted, well I have some Clearwater sugar rush which is a rado strain. What do you guys recommend, for a gelato type cross, lil more on the gassy side with a decent yields. I run a sealed room HID, minisplit and co2.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So I feel like rado is the only packs I havent ran or hunted, well I have some Clearwater sugar rush which is a rado strain. What do you guys recommend, for a gelato type cross, lil more on the gassy side with a decent yields. I run a sealed room HID, minisplit and co2.


Honestly all the Frozen Margy crosses i’ve come across have been straight gas and lime, so if he has any of the Gelato Margy left that would be my choice. Heard people have really good results with his Fresh Biscotti, but those are probably long gone as well. i think he’s about to have either his Grape Pie crosses drop Friday or Saturday or his Grape Gas(Grape Pie x Jet Fuel Gelato) collaboration drop with Compound Genetics is this Friday or Saturday. Can’t remember which, but either way you couldn’t go wrong with any of those. The JFG is some straight Gelato funk and gas, so i’m definitely glad i still have some of those crosses from WY East Farms.


----------



## Hazedupalot (Dec 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So I feel like rado is the only packs I havent ran or hunted, well I have some Clearwater sugar rush which is a rado strain. What do you guys recommend, for a gelato type cross, lil more on the gassy side with a decent yields. I run a sealed room HID, minisplit and co2.


I can definitely recommend gelatti biscotti i found gassy gelato also some sour tart Italian ice terps no intersex. Some of the best smoke grown/smoke in awhile


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So I feel like rado is the only packs I havent ran or hunted, well I have some Clearwater sugar rush which is a rado strain. What do you guys recommend, for a gelato type cross, lil more on the gassy side with a decent yields. I run a sealed room HID, minisplit and co2.


Im running Beaches (chem4/ForumGSC x Gushers) and its some GAS. This stuff absolutely reeks. The bag appeal is also off the charts. Pretty as fuck. Heres my favorite cut at day 58 of 12/12. Shes almost done


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 10, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> Im running Beaches (chem4/ForumGSC x Gushers) and its some GAS. This stuff absolutely reeks. The bag appeal is also off the charts. Pretty as fuck. Heres my favorite cut at day 58 of 12/12. Shes almost done
> View attachment 4764456


Nice dude, that beaches is fire. Really like the sound of the cross with chem4 in it, exactly what I'm looking for. Your pheno reeks of gas eh...I got lucky with a nice cut of dolato I picked up. This dolato pheno reeks of gas, when I open the jar/bucket it absolutely engulfs you with a fuel smell. Its awesome, looking for some more gassy gelatos/cookie type strains. Couldn't find the beaches on any of the banks I checked out though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude, that beaches is fire. Really like the sound of the cross with chem4 in it, exactly what I'm looking for. Your pheno reeks of gas eh...I got lucky with a nice cut of dolato I picked up. This dolato pheno reeks of gas, when I open the jar/bucket it absolutely engulfs you with a fuel smell. Its awesome, looking for some more gassy gelatos/cookie type strains. Couldn't find the beaches on any of the banks I checked out though.


Don’t know if you specifically want fems or regs but Gelatti Biscotti(Gelatti x Biscotti Sundae and Biscotti OG(Legend OG x Biscotti Sundae) are in stock on his website. They're regs, but if you want something that’s gassy, and still has Gelato bag appeal those might be your best bet right now. His Legend OG crosses have put out some straight heat. His fem drop of Grape Pie and Grape Gas crosses should be tomorrow or Saturday, so if U want fems personally i’d wait for their new drop. Tuna’s been testing out some of the new Grape Gas Compound collab crosses, and they look absolutely amazing. Might be a little bit on the pricey side though, hope i could help a little bit, and hopefully U find what you’re looking for.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Don’t know if you specifically want fems or regs but Gelatti Biscotti(Gelatti x Biscotti Sundae and Biscotti OG(Legend OG x Biscotti Sundae) are in stock on his website. They're regs, but if you want something that’s gassy, and still has Gelato bag appeal those might be your best bet right now. His Legend OG crosses have put out some straight heat. His fem drop of Grape Pie and Grape Gas crosses should be tomorrow or Saturday, so if U want fems personally i’d wait for their new drop. Tuna’s been testing out some of the new Grape Gas Compound collab crosses, and they look absolutely amazing. Might be a little bit on the pricey side though, hope i could help a little bit, and hopefully U find what you’re looking for.


So you're talking about the grape gas collab with compound right, so is both compound and cannarado releasing the grape gas line? I've seen compounds grape gas already available on glo. I usually run regs but I'm not opposed to running fems and have many fem packs. Just got a bunch of compound jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gelato) rooted in my aero. Will be running those next run. Cut was a pricey but I believe well worth it. Think I saw that tuna guy post a pic of the jokerz and it looked fire.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So you're talking about the grape gas collab with compound right, so is both compound and cannarado releasing the grape gas line? I've seen compounds grape gas already available on glo. I usually run regs but I'm not opposed to running fems and have many fem packs. Just got a bunch of compound jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gelato) rooted in my aero. Will be running those next run. Cut was a pricey but I believe well worth it. Think I saw that tuna guy post a pic of the jokerz and it looked fire.


Yeah they’re dropping at multiple seedbank’s, as well as Rado‘s website. Most seedbanks are sold out already though. That JFG crosses are definitely no joke, they absolutely throw down, have awesome gassy Gelato funk, and beautiful bag appeal(at least the ones i’ve ran, and plan on running more).


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 10, 2020)

Steer this dude into the most stable selections, no experimental stuff. lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Steer this dude into the most stable selections, no experimental stuff. lol


Hahaha dude I feel like none of cookie/sherb/gelato packs we run are ever stable these days. Phenos all over the place, chance of intersex, but hey they're worth running for the chance of finding that gem you can get in most most packs!!! Price of admission, I guess.


----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 10, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> EDIT: WOW I CANT DO MATH SOBER HAHA. I still don't know if I believe the claim of 39%
> Is it me or does the math not add up on this jar. It says 392.4 mg thc. Then 39.24% thc which means there are 10 grams in the jar? Then it says total thc 1373.4mg, which would be like 35.3 grams of weed at 39%. And the site claimed 3.5% terps. After extracting bho, and knowing all the fats, waxes, and lipids, not including the carbon based plant matter, I don't see how its possible to have over 45% of weight be cannabinoids.
> View attachment 4764101


That label is jacked. Normally(what I've seen) is THC and THCA listed separately with total THC being the sum of the two. I guess it's got to have some THCV, CBG, CBC, etc. too. Anybody know what Fatso is supposed to have. I'm always on the lookout for some THCV and CBG.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahaha dude I feel like none of cookie/sherb/gelato packs we run are ever stable these days. Phenos all over the place, chance of intersex, but hey they're worth running for the chance of finding that gem you can get in most most packs!!! Price of admission, I guess.


Based on the inventory on his site, grab a pack of the Gelatti Biscotti if you’re looking for cookie gas. You’ll likely find a few plants that pique your interest...or tell me what site you’re looking @ ordering from and I’ll look @ their inventory....


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 10, 2020)

You def want to order direct from rado. My last order he hooked it up with 2 packs of freebies for one pack I bought. Ps I’m growing out 2 female grape pie x doho freebies I got a while back and a watercolor frosting (had back success popping those and only have one female out of a whole pack, my fault tho not bad seeds) interested in the grape pie drop for sure!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 10, 2020)

Dudes this is the most anticipated drop to me in so long!! The grape pie that is!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 10, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Based on the inventory on his site, grab a pack of the Gelatti Biscotti if you’re looking for cookie gas. You’ll likely find a few plants that pique your interest...or tell me what site you’re looking @ ordering from and I’ll look @ their inventory....


Neptune, deeplyrooted, oregonelite, elite613, platinum seedbank, and terpyseeds and glo


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 10, 2020)

Rado website has some really good deals, not really to interested in the birthday cake crosses but you can't go wrong at $40 and every bc pack is that price.


----------



## killakanna (Dec 10, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> Got a nugsmasher mini a couple weeks ago, all this grape talk reminded me i forgot to throw up this shot of my first squeeze, some of my rado GMO x Grape Pie. I dont mean to toot my own horn but it was fucking phenomenal. 3.5 in, .9 out.
> 
> View attachment 4762787


Try a little lower temp, and what day did you cut down? For squishing, it’s been to cut before amber or at 5% amber imo


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 10, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Try a little lower temp, and what day did you cut down? For squishing, it’s been to cut before amber or at 5% amber imo


That shot is from a few weeks ago, that bud is long gone lol. It was the darkest pheno so im not shocked by the rosin color, i smashed it at 190 or 195


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Neptune, deeplyrooted, oregonelite, elite613, platinum seedbank, and terpyseeds and glo


Gelatti Biscotti from Radogear or Leftovers from GLO would be my picks for you.


----------



## killakanna (Dec 10, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Gelatti Biscotti from Radogear or Leftovers from GLO would be my picks for you.


Gelatti Biscotti Sundae? I have a pack of that. Guess it’s time to run it!


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 10, 2020)

About to trim up this Candy Margy I got as a bogo freebie from Rado. 

Gonna trim this Strawberry Biscotti Sundae soon also.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Rado website has some really good deals, not really to interested in the birthday cake crosses but you can't go wrong at $40 and every bc pack is that price.


I grabbed a pack of Sasha and Terp town at $40 couldn't pass it up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 10, 2020)

Yall don't sleep on the frozen margy. Great terps in there. Lime gas with the fulness of gmo. 

My best pheno turned purple a little and at first it smelled so funky I was not excited. But after a little time in the jar it turned out fantastic. You can search this thread for the pics. Had like 4 females, 3 alright good bud good flavor but 1 outstanding girl.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2020)

Actually I found a pic. Frozen margy


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Actually I found a pic. Frozen margy
> View attachment 4765467


Word good looking notsoeso! That's a beautiful pheno you have there. Love the subtle lavender color.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2020)

I agree, that is a thing of beauty, I don’t run rado gear but these guys throw some fire! I’m a happy spectator around here. I’ve almost moved on some, this thread is a convincing argument.


----------



## jonesaa (Dec 11, 2020)

Grumpz F2 - 5 weeks cured


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 11, 2020)

About 2 weeks left on the jibba jabba I would say. Today is day 56 and I just love all the purple. Neither of the other two phenos got this colorful, although they’re both nice and frosty. This one is by far the best in terms of yield and visual appeal. I’m sure she’ll smoke wonderfully too. 
This is another one I’m harvesting soon. Not from Rado but she’s a heavy wedding pie leaner all the same. Chem pie (Wedding pie x stardawg) from greenpoint. Just throwing this pic in because this bud looks incredible.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Actually I found a pic. Frozen margy
> View attachment 4765467


The RGM just shot up to top priority, lol. I can handle the garlic/onion/petroleum funk. When it gets into shit and rotting meat territory I have a little more trouble lol. I’ve only ever found one pheno that smelled so awful I had to toss it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 11, 2020)

Honestly i love strains like that, where it reeks so bad it smells like a skunk that got ran over, and has been decomposing for three or four days. So i just said fuck it and topped the OG dominant one, and it’s taking it a lot better then i thought. She’s bouncing back from it quicker than what i’m guessing is the Z dominant lady. The Gelato dominant girl took it in stride though, and it looks like she’s about to takeoff. The two TT‘s are doing extremely well too. Even though they got planted two or three weeks later than the Gorillapops, they’re the same size if not bigger(except for one). So Terp Town definitely has some vigor that’s for sure. 1st pic is the GOG x Zawtz that has a Gelato/cookie dominant structure, 2nd pic is the one i’m assuming leans more towards the Zkittlez, the 3rd pic is the one that definitely has an OG dom structure, 4th pic Terp Town 1, and last but not least Terp Town 2.


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I agree, that is a thing of beauty, I don’t run rado gear but these guys throw some fire! I’m a happy spectator around here. I’ve almost moved on some, this thread is a convincing argument.


I've had my fair share of nanners to drive me away for the most part. Ive had some stunning plants, but I've run like 10 rado strains in a row so its time to move on the some of the thug pug I have in the vault. It seems like my rado plants were either SUPER terpy, or had no nose at all, but the bag appeal was there with almost every female I've had.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 11, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Honestly i love strains like that, where it reeks so bad it smells like a skunk that got ran over, and has been decomposing for three or four days. So i just said fuck it and topped the OG dominant one, and it’s taking it a lot better then i thought. She’s bouncing back from it quicker than what i’m guessing is the Z dominant lady. The Gelato dominant girl took it in stride though, and it looks like she’s about to takeoff. The two TT‘s are doing extremely well too. Even though they got planted two or three weeks later than the Gorillapops, they’re the same size if not bigger(except for one). So Terp Town definitely has some vigor that’s for sure. 1st pic is the GOG x Zawtz that has a Gelato/cookie dominant structure, 2nd pic is the one i’m assuming leans more towards the Zkittlez, the 3rd pic is the one that definitely has an OG dom structure, 4th pic Terp Town 1, and last but not least Terp Town 2.


I had this one white widow from nirvana summer before last. Smelled like, well, imagine a slaughterhouse that never got cleaned up sitting right next to an open cesspool. Now imagine standing in between the slaughterhouse and the open cesspool and taking a nice deep breath. Only plant I’ve ever tossed because of the smell. It was really remarkable. No skunk smell at all. Just straight up death and decay.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 11, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> The RGM just shot up to top priority, lol. I can handle the garlic/onion/petroleum funk. When it gets into shit and rotting meat territory I have a little more trouble lol. I’ve only ever found one pheno that smelled so awful I had to toss it.


I've seen phenos that smell like shit, I've seen it more during late flower than it changes into something else by time I harvest. Funny you posted a pic of some Greenpoint, I have some packs of their stuff from years ago I totally forgot about. Raindance and cookies and chem, think a few others, never ended up popping them after seeing all these negative reviews on here.


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 11, 2020)

The candy margies I grew were good in every way except just not much terps. No nanners. apple sundaes were good too (2 pine phenos / 2 fruity phenols) no intersex in mine finished fast. That was all regular seeds. I bred...chucked w one apple sundae (fruity pheno) and her baby smells just like her mom and is frosting up pretty good.
*The gps reg strains that I’ve grown have been pretty good. Smoking some jelly pie rn that’s grape tasting. have cookie n chem and rain dance too and others lol! not really on the gps train anymore tho
Would really like some grape pie s1’s When are they supposed to be up?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2020)

I’m smoking some cookies n chem right now! It’s fire!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I've seen phenos that smell like shit, I've seen it more during late flower than it changes into something else by time I harvest. Funny you posted a pic of some Greenpoint, I have some packs of their stuff from years ago I totally forgot about. Raindance and cookies and chem, think a few others, never ended up popping them after seeing all these negative reviews on here.


Lots of negative, but also lots of nice plants. You already have them in hand, might as well grow them. Plants don’t know any better...

Run those Cookies n Chem. Lots of folks making their own with that strain.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2020)

I didn’t grow this but considering the source I’m going to say it’s one of those that can make anyone look good and some look like a legend. lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 11, 2020)

LOL guess the Rado gear drop is happening, because the website’s dead. Damn hopefully this was just the collab drop with compound. Can anyone confirm that they went up? If not not fully they’re doing some maintenance on their website, because it’s about to get flooded with traffic. Seems like they got plenty of GP S1s though


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I've seen phenos that smell like shit, I've seen it more during late flower than it changes into something else by time I harvest. Funny you posted a pic of some Greenpoint, I have some packs of their stuff from years ago I totally forgot about. Raindance and cookies and chem, think a few others, never ended up popping them after seeing all these negative reviews on here.


I only posted that here because she’s a heavy wedding pie leaner. I think the good and bad that you read about them on here are both pretty accurate. Their feminized purple punch crosses have all been lacking and I haven’t kept a single one. Balls on several plants I grew but no nanners. They’re making a big deal about all these new animal cookies fems but my purple punch experience has totally turned me off from their feminized seeds. Their stardawg crosses are legit but I’ve got just about all of them. The one I just posted is far and away the best stardawg cross I’ve found in over a year of hunting through their stuff. The GPS thread was absolutely flooded with trolls and haters about a year ago but has really calmed down and pretty much everything now is honest, but honestly I don’t see myself going back from Rado. I would definitely pop that raindance if I had a pack. Good to see another dead/phish head in here. Here’s to hoping that Phish’s summer tour and Phil’s birthday party at Lockn happen as planned next year. I spent a lot of money on Gorge tickets right before covid came along.


----------



## Balockaye (Dec 11, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> LOL guess the Rado gear drop is happening, because the website’s dead. Damn hopefully this was just the collab drop with compound. Can anyone confirm that they went up? If not not fully they’re doing some maintenance on their website, because it’s about to get flooded with traffic. Seems like they got plenty of GP S1s though


i have been checking on it throughout the day and it went down like this once before but came back up. Nothing has been dropped yet.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 11, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> LOL guess the Rado gear drop is happening, because the website’s dead. Damn hopefully this was just the collab drop with compound. Can anyone confirm that they went up? If not not fully they’re doing some maintenance on their website, because it’s about to get flooded with traffic. Seems like they got plenty of GP S1s though


I’ve been checking my email and IG regularly and haven’t gotten any updates on those drops since the one on Monday saying it’s delayed. The grape pie fems look really interesting and I may hold out for those. Whether I buy a grape gasoline cross or not depends entirely on the price.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 11, 2020)

So there will grape gasoline crosses released as under the cannarado banner as rado packs? Wasn't sure if they were being released only as compound packs. The compound grape gas packs are a bit pricey, ones I'd be interested in start at $225.


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So there will grape gasoline crosses released as under the cannarado banner as rado packs? Wasn't sure if they were being released only as compound packs. The compound grape gas packs are a bit pricey, ones I'd be interested in start at $225.


I don’t think he said in the email but I’m expecting 80 as per usual.


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 11, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> I don’t think he said in the email but I’m expecting 80 as per usual.


Lol good luck with the 80 dollar price tag. Maybe for the grape pie release but the collab is $$$


----------



## Balockaye (Dec 11, 2020)

Do these collabs normally work where a breeder sends another breeder their clones? Sounds like, since rado is waiting to receive the packs, compound may have taken the lead on this collab. Wouldn’t it be a slap to the face to compound if rado charged a lot less? Not that i would complain haha


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 11, 2020)

Who knows what rado and compound agreed between themselves and seedbanks? But radio should be able to sell them at the price he chooses unless he agreed to a collab price for these...which maybe they did?

I know I’m hoping for 80 bucks a pack lol!!


----------



## Wayne55 (Dec 11, 2020)

Snagged Grape Durbs, I'm pumped to add this to the mix of Durbans I have going next round.

Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 11, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Lol good luck with the 80 dollar price tag. Maybe for the grape pie release but the collab is $$$


Maybe if rado releases 6+ packs, the collab is too expensive but 13 fems per pack.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 11, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Lol good luck with the 80 dollar price tag. Maybe for the grape pie release but the collab is $$$


Ya and if same person I think is still running compound, he's not exactly know for his business ethics.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 11, 2020)

The site is still down, wonder what's going on??


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> The site is still down, wonder what's going on??


His site crashes for every drop in recent memory


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 11, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> His site crashes for every drop in recent memory


Word think I'm going to jump on the grape gas line, I love jet fuel gelato!


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Word think I'm going to jump on the grape gas line, I love jet fuel gelato!


if you have Instagram, follow rado on there for info on the next drops.


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya and if same person I think is still running compound, he's not exactly know for his business ethics.


Hes blown out about 100 strains this year. Not something that I hold synonymous with quality breeding.....


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 11, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Hes blown out about 100 strains this year. Not something that I hold synonymous with quality breeding.....


We taking about compound or rado haha


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> We taking about compound or rado haha


Compound


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 12, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Compound


If rado drops the grape gas and grape pie fems this month he’s prolly 100+ on the year too lol. At least when he drops his stuff prices are good and when he releases the big drops like gushers X’s there isn’t a bunch of restock so those packs should appreciate... hopefully same with these new grape pie x’s. There’s a lotta names for pure kush but if that LA pk is the same as Hollywood/topanga that’s gonna be a fire pack with the grape pie.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> If rado drops the grape gas and grape pie fems this month he’s prolly 100+ on the year too lol. At least when he drops his stuff prices are good and when he releases the big drops like gushers X’s there isn’t a bunch of restock so those packs should appreciate... hopefully same with these new grape pie x’s. There’s a lotta names for pure kush but if that LA pk is the same as Hollywood/topanga that’s gonna be a fire pack with the grape pie.


Ya I have to agree-rados prices are great, it's really what all these polyhybrid cookie/sherb/gelato crosses should be priced at. Thugpug was also priced well, most of us got our prices at $80 pack, that what I paid for every tp pack. Rados LA pk sounds fuego


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 12, 2020)

Rados site is up, looks like no grape gas, just some new grape pie drops


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> About to trim up this Candy Margy I got as a bogo freebie from Rado.
> View attachment 4765406View attachment 4765407
> Gonna trim this Strawberry Biscotti Sundae soon also.
> View attachment 4765408


Nice how’s the terps??


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I agree, that is a thing of beauty, I don’t run rado gear but these guys throw some fire! I’m a happy spectator around here. I’ve almost moved on some, this thread is a convincing argument.


You’re missing out


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2020)

Th


Nate Dogg said:


> LOL guess the Rado gear drop is happening, because the website’s dead. Damn hopefully this was just the collab drop with compound. Can anyone confirm that they went up? If not not fully they’re doing some maintenance on their website, because it’s about to get flooded with traffic. Seems like they got plenty of GP S1s though


They have plenty of s1’s yes. And newsletters goes out at noon tomorrow (west coast time). Also some packs will be limited to 1 per order to help prevent people buying them up for re sale. Don’t leak this info please or I’ll keep it to mysel from now on.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2020)

Sugar Milk (cereal milk x grape pie) Stay on your e-mail for newsletter and drop tomorrow y’all!!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 12, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Th
> 
> They have plenty of s1’s yes. And newsletters goes out at noon tomorrow (west coast time). Also some packs will be limited to 1 per order to help prevent people buying them up for re sale. Don’t leak this info please or I’ll keep it to mysel from now on.


Im worried they will b sold out at checkout, wierd how they take seeds out your cart that you were ready to buy like my grushers


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 12, 2020)

I want those s1s and grape gary and ill b happy


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2020)

My #marmalade ( orange apricot x grape pie)


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> If rado drops the grape gas and grape pie fems this month he’s prolly 100+ on the year too lol. At least when he drops his stuff prices are good and when he releases the big drops like gushers X’s there isn’t a bunch of restock so those packs should appreciate... hopefully same with these new grape pie x’s. There’s a lotta names for pure kush but if that LA pk is the same as Hollywood/topanga that’s gonna be a fire pack with the grape pie.


Yea but rado drops genetics at good prices and he ALWAYS gives freebies. So you get even more value for your money. You can afford to sort through packs and some instability is easier to swallow. Compound just seems to be riding the hype train to the top. They will be up with dying breed, ggg, and grandiflora price points before you know it.


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 12, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Nice how’s the terps??


The candy margy is a bit muted but has some cookie/dough going on. The plant never had a defiencicy, but it was always kind of drooped and never prayed. I kept a cut so I may try and dial it in and see if I can get her to stink a bit more since she is absolutely coated and had a nice yeild. 

The Strawberry Biscotti Sundaes on the other hand are STANKY. Both of these cuts have been run before but ended up a bit different. They both reek of rubber at first jarring (think a dirtbike dealership with 100 brand new sets of tires in your face) and slightly tone down during cure. Between 7-9 ounces each on these.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 12, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Im worried they will b sold out at checkout, wierd how they take seeds out your cart that you were ready to buy like my grushers


That's happen to me a few times, you go from be excited to soul crushing low, lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 12, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Yea but rado drops genetics at good prices and he ALWAYS gives freebies. So you get even more value for your money. You can afford to sort through packs and some instability is easier to swallow. Compound just seems to be riding the hype train to the top. They will be up with dying breed, ggg, and grandiflora price points before you know it.


Ya compound has a shitty rep around here, personally after hearing all that shit that went down with Jeff that started wyeast and how he got fucked over, I really don't want to order from compound even though they have a lot of crosses that peak my interest. The price point on compound is also getting way to high at least wyeast gives you 11-15 fem seeds for $120-150. Compound is at in-house prices now.


----------



## el_patron (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi all, how are you doing?
From what I've read, their strains are very recommendable. Can anyone advise which strains for Outdoor with flowering ending in late September, early October?


----------



## Balockaye (Dec 12, 2020)

The drop is live!


----------



## Florere (Dec 12, 2020)

That was fast


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 12, 2020)

Cereal milk cross went fast. Grabbed NumNum


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 12, 2020)

i got a la grapes and grape-o-nade


----------



## topshelfgeez (Dec 12, 2020)

Guess I'll wait for a restock


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 12, 2020)

He should have named that Gary Payton cross Grape Glove. I missed it so I am going to pop my Birthday Funk. Hopefully there are some non pays.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2020)

I scored grape daiquiri, grape runtz, pie belly, grape GAKlemon, grape kerosene, and s1’s!!!


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 12, 2020)

S1 and cereal


----------



## jonesaa (Dec 12, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I scored grape daiquiri, grape runtz, pie belly, grape GAKlemon, grape kerosene, and s1’s!!!


nice!!! I was lucky to check the site as they were uploading the new gear!!!

Got the S1's, cheetah pizz, gary payton, la kush, london pound cakes and the white runtz.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2020)

I already have cereal milk x grape pie about to flip to flower any day now.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2020)

Ps I’m probably going to pass on the grape gasoline drop unless rado does his normal prices. I have a pack of grape gasoline already and after flowering out 2 of them I’m not very impressed. You have to wonder how many beans the big boys hunted to find them winners. I will pop the rest eventually but that’s on hold for now.


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 12, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I already have cereal milk x grape pie about to flip to flower any day now.


Will be watching those cereal milk grape pies @Officialoracle420


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> nice!!! I was lucky to check the site as they were uploading the new gear!!!
> 
> Got the S1's, cheetah pizz, gary payton, la kush, london pound cakes and the white runtz.


I thought hard about the cheeta piss but then I remembered that who knows how good that strain is ??


----------



## jonesaa (Dec 12, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I thought hard about the cheeta piss but then I remembered that who knows how good that strain is ??


I picked that one out of curiosity. I am growing an S1 of it now and have no clue what to expect of it. I'm hoping there's some pee pee odor around there somewhere...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 12, 2020)

Well damn i got caught sleeping, literally. Only ones left i’m interested in is the Pie Belly and Grapelatti. Oh well beggars can’t be chooser’s


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2020)

What ones you want ?? I know the GAK lemon....


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well damn i got caught sleeping, literally. Only ones left i’m interested in is the Pie Belly and Grapelatti. Oh well beggars can’t be chooser’s


What ones you want?? Probably the GAK lemon and ....????


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 12, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What ones you want?? Probably the GAK lemon and ....????


Honestly just the S1s, but i grabbed the Pie Belly and Grapelatti. Figure there must be some heat to be found in the Pie Belly, since some cuts of the Pielatti are going for 1500.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 12, 2020)

Fuck! Missed that grape pie drop, ironically because I was super preoccupied with work on my plants. Harvested that one from greenpoint, pruned and moved some BOG gear into the flower tent, and changed my cloner reservoir and took a bunch of jibba jabba clones. Just checked my email. Saw the drop happened a couple hours ago, immediately logged onto the site, and saw nothing I wanted left. Shit. I’m sure it will get restocked. I wanted the grape zkittlez.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 12, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well damn i got caught sleeping, literally. Oh well beggars can’t be chooser’s


fuck, me too  Having a really shitty week. 

Anyone willing to trade or sell the Runtz or Cereal Milk packs let me know lol I have quite a bit of gear in my collection and i really wanted one of those


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 12, 2020)

Misery loves company lol. I’m glad I’m not the only one.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 12, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Fuck! Missed that grape pie drop, ironically because I was super preoccupied with work on my plants. Harvested that one from greenpoint, pruned and moved some BOG gear into the flower tent, and changed my cloner reservoir and took a bunch of jibba jabba clones. Just checked my email. Saw the drop happened a couple hours ago, immediately logged onto the site, and saw nothing I wanted left. Shit. I’m sure it will get restocked. I wanted the grape zkittlez.


if those Grape Zkittlez don’t get restocked i can try to make my own version. Got some Grape Pie bx fems and Zkittlez S1s, so when i get to making those, and you want to test them out just let me know. Probably won’t be anytime soon though, since i missed out on the GP S1s i’m not going to pop the GP bxs till i get a bigger tent, and better lights.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 12, 2020)

Down to three crosses remaining. Went pretty quick.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 12, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Down to three crosses remaining. Went pretty quick.


Mufuckas love them some grape

But something tells me that the chocolate thai x grape pie, people sleeping on it but that is probably fiery magic fire


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Honestly just the S1s, but i grabbed the Pie Belly and Grapelatti. Figure there must be some heat to be found in the Pie Belly, since some cuts of the Pielatti are going for 1500.


Good score!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2020)

I have 


madvillian420 said:


> fuck, me too  Having a really shitty week.
> 
> Anyone willing to trade or sell the Runtz or Cereal Milk packs let me know lol I have quite a bit of gear in my collection and i really wanted one of those


some cereal milk x grape pie cuts, and a few beans and or I could part with the grape runtz possibly...lmk


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 12, 2020)

Anyone who missed out I could possibly help. If I have the one you want. I grabbed a few extra just for this reason. People always buying them up and taxing the hell out of people. I can’t stand that s***


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 12, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Anyone who missed out I could possibly help. If I have the one you want. I grabbed a few extra just for this reason. People always buying them up and taxing the hell out of people. I can’t stand that s***


Seriously, right after most drops you’ll see hundreds of people on iG trying to gash people. Don’t get me wrong, it’s a good way to make money, but at least save some for the people that actually want to grow them. Thugpug’s last drop was a perfect example of that, shits starting to get ridiculous.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 12, 2020)

Shit i must’ve slept hard as fuck, checked my mailbox, and had a very pleasant surprise. No RGM, but i’m more than happy with the Apple Turnover. Once i’m done running the GOG x Zawtz, Terp Town, and Gorillapops i plan on hunting through a pack of the NW’s, 7 Sins, and one of the packs i got from Crane City. Definitely going to take cuts from all three GOG x Zawtz geno’s, definitely don’t want to end up with a unicorn, and end up wasting it on just one run. Definitely glad i switched back to using fabric pots this round, can definitely tell the difference.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 12, 2020)

I missed it too... and don't even care one bit. But I do look forward to all of your upcoming reviews and posts about these interesting strains!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 12, 2020)

If they restock the grape pie or the grape gasoline is the normal price I’ll snag one, but I’ve got a lot of stuff that I need to grow out already. I think the RGM and the purple daily biscotti sundae will be next.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 12, 2020)

I. Missed it but still got pie belly, if anyone. Got the s1s id love. To barter. If not. Hopefully 1 of. Us. Can find a good one and help share the love. Man rado and his random ass drops make me wanna get the grape cream. Cake. From. Bloom looks just like. Gp


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 12, 2020)

On a slightly different subject, that tropicanna x zelatti is at the end of week 6 now, and I’m getting a better idea of what she’s like. Decent, but I don’t think she’s a long term keeper. Yield is there but frost and color are not quite. I’m sure I’ll find something better when I run the rest of my zelatti beans


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 12, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Anyone who missed out I could possibly help. If I have the one you want. I grabbed a few extra just for this reason. People always buying them up and taxing the hell out of people. I can’t stand that s***


I could use some help lol, u know ima b waiting for cuts of that gp homie as. Soon as they get to u start them ok


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 12, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Anyone who missed out I could possibly help. If I have the one you want. I grabbed a few extra just for this reason. People always buying them up and taxing the hell out of people. I can’t stand that s***


What did you grab..


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 12, 2020)

can't believe that grape-o-nade one of the only two left. if you've never ran a lemonade/lemon tree cross you're missing out.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Dec 12, 2020)

Grabbed one pack of grape pie s1 all i had the chedda for


----------



## shwamp (Dec 12, 2020)

Does anyone know if he will be restocking these? I was excited for this drop and missed out.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 13, 2020)

shwamp said:


> Does anyone know if he will be restocking these? I was excited for this drop and missed out.


I’d imagine so. The same thing happened with the grumpz drop and that was restocked like a week later.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What did you grab..


I posted what I grabbed but her ya go 
S1’s, pie belly, grape runtz, gaklemon , grape kerosene, grape daiquiri


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 13, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I could use some help lol, u know ima b waiting for cuts of that gp homie as. Soon as they get to u start them ok


Got ya


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 13, 2020)

shwamp said:


> Does anyone know if he will be restocking these? I was excited for this drop and missed out.


I doubt it on these.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 13, 2020)

Its funny how grape terps are getting big...seems like things come back in cycles in the weed game. Some people around my parts don't like overly sweet terps, they like gassy stuff, but some of my friends love the sweet candy terps. I personally like both, I love the fruity candy terps myself. I have grown strains that have legit artifical candy smells, its crazy. The best grape terps I got was from dvg brandywine> it smelt like grape big league chew gum, no bullshit. Other one I grew was grape krush by dj short, it had a Welch's grape jam smell, don't know how that strain is these days since this was years ago. Another candyish/grape smell strain I'm running right now would be slurricane- pheno I have reminds me of a grape slush puppie, smells almost to good.

Cannarado grape pie crosses has peaked my interest now, also heard the grape pie crosses produce top notch 6 star hash, some phenos of grape pie terps are out of this world good. Some around my parts think its the best for hash.


----------



## Florere (Dec 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Shit i must’ve slept hard as fuck, checked my mailbox, and had a very pleasant surprise. No RGM, but i’m more than happy with the Apple Turnover. Once i’m done running the GOG x Zawtz, Terp Town, and Gorillapops i plan on hunting through a pack of the NW’s, 7 Sins, and one of the packs i got from Crane City. Definitely going to take cuts from all three GOG x Zawtz geno’s, definitely don’t want to end up with a unicorn, and end up wasting it on just one run. Definitely glad i switched back to using fabric pots this round, can definitely tell the difference.


nw is the shit


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Its funny how grape terps are getting big...seems like things come back in cycles in the weed game. Some people around my parts don't like overly sweet terps, they like gassy stuff, but some of my friends love the sweet candy terps. I personally like both, I love the fruity candy terps myself. I have grown strains that have legit artifical candy smells, its crazy. The best grape terps I got was from dvg brandywine> it smelt like grape big league chew gum, no bullshit. Other one I grew was grape krush by dj short, it had a Welch's grape jam smell, don't know how that strain is these days since this was years ago. Another candyish/grape smell strain I'm running right now would be slurricane- pheno I have reminds me of a grape slush puppie, smells almost to good.
> 
> Cannarado grape pie crosses has peaked my interest now, also heard the grape pie crosses produce top notch 6 star hash, some phenos of grape pie terps are out of this world good. Some around my parts think its the best for hash.


How did the welches taste translate on grape crush?


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> How did the welches taste translate on grape crush?


 Remember the krush having a slight fruity/grape taste. It was a pretty good strain compared to dj shorts blueberry which was was a letdown.


----------



## topshelfgeez (Dec 13, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I doubt it on these.


 I know you're an insider but I gotta imagine some folks won't pay for their order leading to some strains being relisted. 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 13, 2020)

Missed the drop but may grab one of the two left.. these are from reversed GP without the _TK_ Tahoe (edit - completely misremembered) that the GP bx crosses have?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 13, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> But something tells me that the chocolate thai x grape pie, people sleeping on it but that is probably fiery magic fire


Probably some merit to going with something that isn’t polyhybrided out the wazoo...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 13, 2020)

OtisCampbell said:


> Missed the drop but may grab one of the two left.. these are from reversed GP without the TK that the GP bx crosses have?


Yeah they’re straight up GP, not the bx that had the Tahoe OG bx in it’s genetics.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Its funny how grape terps are getting big...seems like things come back in cycles in the weed game. Some people around my parts don't like overly sweet terps, they like gassy stuff, but some of my friends love the sweet candy terps. I personally like both, I love the fruity candy terps myself. I have grown strains that have legit artifical candy smells, its crazy. The best grape terps I got was from dvg brandywine> it smelt like grape big league chew gum, no bullshit. Other one I grew was grape krush by dj short, it had a Welch's grape jam smell, don't know how that strain is these days since this was years ago. Another candyish/grape smell strain I'm running right now would be slurricane- pheno I have reminds me of a grape slush puppie, smells almost to good.
> 
> Cannarado grape pie crosses has peaked my interest now, also heard the grape pie crosses produce top notch 6 star hash, some phenos of grape pie terps are out of this world good. Some around my parts think its the best for hash.


True that some of the best grape/berry terps i’ve found is out of Rado’s Blueberry Sundae, and the Sugar Rush from him and Clearwater. Still have some of his GP regular crosses, fem crosses(including the GP bx{SD x GP}), and some other crosses from other breeders like the Grape Cream Cake from Harrypalms. i personally love gassy strains myself, but i also love candy grapes strains. So hopefully i’ll be able to find a couple genotypes i really like. Hopefully everyone else finds some they love as well.


----------



## topshelfgeez (Dec 13, 2020)

Didn't the last grape pie fem drop sit for a bit a couple years ago? I remember grabbing grape pie x grape skunk (grapeology) on sale months after the drop


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 13, 2020)

topshelfgeez said:


> Didn't the last grape pie fem drop sit for a bit a couple years ago? I remember grabbing grape pie x grape skunk (grapeology) on sale months after the drop


A couple might’ve, i know there’s still some GP regular crosses still in stock


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 13, 2020)

topshelfgeez said:


> Didn't the last grape pie fem drop sit for a bit a couple years ago? I remember grabbing grape pie x grape skunk (grapeology) on sale months after the drop


yeah i ran GMO x Grape pie earlier in the year, all 4 phenos i got were top notch nug


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 13, 2020)

topshelfgeez said:


> I know you're an insider but I gotta imagine some folks won't pay for their order leading to some strains being relisted.
> 
> *fingers crossed*


 Not really an insider lol just a guy who loves, collects, AND grows the best genetics around and they happen to be cannarado.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 13, 2020)

topshelfgeez said:


> Didn't the last grape pie fem drop sit for a bit a couple years ago? I remember grabbing grape pie x grape skunk (grapeology) on sale months after the drop


Yeah that happens. Also they sold at TLC in LA so...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that some of the best grape/berry terps i’ve found is out of Rado’s Blueberry Sundae, and the Sugar Rush from him and Clearwater. Still have some of his GP regular crosses, fem crosses(including the GP bx{SD x GP}), and some other crosses from other breeders like the Grape Cream Cake from Harrypalms. i personally love gassy strains myself, but i also love candy grapes strains. So hopefully i’ll be able to find a couple genotypes i really like. Hopefully everyone else finds some they love as well.


Someone gave me 2 of those blueberry sundae beans... I’ve been meaning to pop them. The sugar rush is possibly my favorite terps out there so far.. THANKS to that guy.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 13, 2020)

I saw the drop right when it happened but for some reason nothing really spoke to me. Mostly grape/gelato mashups in one form or another. 
my cafe macchiato is the grapiest strain I’ve ever ran and I’ve got tons of gp crosses from the first drop. 
im ready for the gelato crosses to die down a bit.
I’m hoping for more crosses using the faceoff/private reserve mom. Extremely potent and tasty.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 13, 2020)

Gelato 33 x Zawtz


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I saw the drop right when it happened but for some reason nothing really spoke to me. Mostly grape/gelato mashups in one form or another.
> my cafe macchiato is the grapiest strain I’ve ever ran and I’ve got tons of gp crosses from the first drop.
> im ready for the gelato crosses to die down a bit.
> I’m hoping for more crosses using the faceoff/private reserve mom. Extremely potent and tasty.


True that, it would be nice to see him do some lines with Legend OG again or even with the TriFi.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 13, 2020)

Really surprised at how vigorous the first GOG x Zawtz is. She took being topped like an absolute fucking champ. The other two are starting to catch up, and the first 2 are getting some nice little lower branches so i can take some cuts off of them before the flip. Want the two TT’s to catch up a little bit so i’m not pulling just a nice little top nug, and would like to take some lower branches from the one that has an OG dom structure. So i might end up topping them again to let those catch up. First pic is the one that has a Gelato/Cookie dom structure, second is the Z dom one, third is the OG dom one, and then the two TT’s. The two TT’s are sitting in a pot that i was trying to baby something i heavily neglected, and she’s not bouncing back so it’s probably best if i get it out of there before it starts causing problems.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that some of the best grape/berry terps i’ve found is out of Rado’s Blueberry Sundae, and the Sugar Rush from him and Clearwater. Still have some of his GP regular crosses, fem crosses(including the GP bx{SD x GP}), and some other crosses from other breeders like the Grape Cream Cake from Harrypalms. i personally love gassy strains myself, but i also love candy grapes strains. So hopefully i’ll be able to find a couple genotypes i really like. Hopefully everyone else finds some they love as well.


Ya I personally think the candy/fruit/ sweet terps produce better terpy hash than the gassy strains. Some of the candy strains don't even smell like weed, lol like the slurricane smelling like a slush puppie/hurricane alcohol drink.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Its funny how grape terps are getting big...seems like things come back in cycles in the weed game. Some people around my parts don't like overly sweet terps, they like gassy stuff, but some of my friends love the sweet candy terps. I personally like both, I love the fruity candy terps myself. I have grown strains that have legit artifical candy smells, its crazy. The best grape terps I got was from dvg brandywine> it smelt like grape big league chew gum, no bullshit. Other one I grew was grape krush by dj short, it had a Welch's grape jam smell, don't know how that strain is these days since this was years ago. Another candyish/grape smell strain I'm running right now would be slurricane- pheno I have reminds me of a grape slush puppie, smells almost to good.
> 
> Cannarado grape pie crosses has peaked my interest now, also heard the grape pie crosses produce top notch 6 star hash, some phenos of grape pie terps are out of this world good. Some around my parts think its the best for hash.


We all want gp only took 3 yrs to get it back its to. Bad he doesnt fully listen to us, and its obv if he did another grape pie drop even after yesterday they woul still sell faster than most stuff. Hes made or will make.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 13, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> We all want gp only took 3 yrs to get it back its to. Bad he doesnt fully listen to us, and its obv if he did another grape pie drop even after yesterday they woul still sell faster than most stuff. Hes made or will make.


I’m sure he’ll re-drop whatever orders don’t get paid for.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 13, 2020)

smoking since hugh school mid 2000s mean i love sour, grape & gas terps forever. They Never get old


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 13, 2020)

Well it looks like a few people didn’t pay for their half price nilla wafer and they have it back in stock. Jumped on that as sort of a consolation prize. Still 50% off.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 13, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well it looks like a few people didn’t pay for their half price nilla wafer and they have it back in stock. Jumped on that as sort of a consolation prize. Still 50% off.


Yeah also Sundae Sunset got restocked, as well as more B-Day Cake crosses. So hopefully there’s some non-payments on the S1s, and Grape Runtz. Seen an auction page on iG bragging about how they got four or five packs of the S1s and Grape Runtz which is definitely frustrating to say the least. Hopefully they restock more or he makes more.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah also Sundae Sunset got restocked, as well as more B-Day Cake crosses. So hopefully there’s some non-payments on the S1s, and Grape Runtz. Seen an auction page on iG bragging about how they got four or five packs of the S1s and Grape Runtz which is definitely frustrating to say the least. Hopefully they restock more or he makes more.


Seriously, seriously frustrating, for sure. I’ll be keeping a lookout on the site. The nilla wafer was sold out when I bought the weed nap so I’m glad I got that. Don’t feel like I lost out entirely anymore.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah also Sundae Sunset got restocked, as well as more B-Day Cake crosses. So hopefully there’s some non-payments on the S1s, and Grape Runtz. Seen an auction page on iG bragging about how they got four or five packs of the S1s and Grape Runtz which is definitely frustrating to say the least. Hopefully they restock more or he makes more.


I have a extra pack of sundae sunset if anyone wants to trade up? Blinker fluid is back to that looks nice, but the grape cream cake is calling the seed source has the f1s, i did not know bloom seeds bred specifically for terps either. So that gcc must be good


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 13, 2020)

Nila wafer is already gone again. That didn’t last long. At least I didn’t sleep on that one.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 13, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I have a extra pack of sundae sunset if anyone wants to trade up? Blinker fluid is back to that looks nice, but the grape cream cake is calling the seed source has the f1s, i did not know bloom seeds bred specifically for terps either. So that gcc must be good


Yeah Harrypalms usually breeds strains that make good concentrates. With Ice Cream Cake, Grape Pie, and Wedding Crasher in it’s genetics there should be some fire to be found. He used weedprayloves cut of ICC, and he also tested it out and found some heaters.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 13, 2020)

Biscotti sundae f2s on strainly for. 120


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 14, 2020)

Blinker fluid is gone again. The more I think about it if I were to buy a grumpz cross it would be the upside down frown, which doesn’t seem to be going anywhere. I’m guessing we’ll get another shot at those GP fems if we’re careful. I’d start looking really hard around middle of next week since they say they relist after 10 days.

Just sent off my money for the nilla wafer. Stoked af for that and whatever freebies.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 14, 2020)

I still havent touched. Any of my driver crosses in 2 yrs id like to do a cherry on top tho.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 14, 2020)

wondering if those grape  are ever going to drop...


----------



## thepiks (Dec 14, 2020)

Hey guys, if anyone got grape pie s1s or grape pie x cereal milk or grape pie x skittlez or grape pie x gary patton and would like to trade, I have all kinds of thug pug gear and square one genetics to trade (skankasaurs, ppb, urinal cake etc from thug and grape rock candy from sqaure one - let me know! thanks!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 14, 2020)

Seems like he’s about to drop some Sour Apple fem crosses here soon, should be interesting.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Seems like he’s about to drop some Sour Apple fem crosses here soon, should be interesting.


He’s been hell buzy this year huh?? Not too excited for sour apple but at least they’re fems


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 15, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> He’s been hell buzy this year huh?? Not too excited for sour apple but at least they’re fems


True that, seems like he’s been busy af this year. Not going to lie i’m pretty hyped for the Sour Apple. Never tried a strain that had any apple like terps, and i’d be one happy man to find one that has some Green Apple jolly rancher terps. Hopefully he made some with the White Runtz cut, or the Garanimals.


----------



## killakanna (Dec 15, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I scored grape daiquiri, grape runtz, pie belly, grape GAKlemon, grape kerosene, and s1’s!!!


How did I miss this?! I was waiting all week! I suck.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 15, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> He’s been hell buzy this year huh?? Not too excited for sour apple but at least they’re fems


Apple is in everything this year


----------



## killakanna (Dec 15, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Has anyone on here used first class genetics? Thinking about snagging a GP cut, Fatso, and possibly a few others. Seen people on iG have nothing but good results with him, but still would rather be safe than sorry. Going to get my other tent up and running for mothers, and since i missed out on the S1s might as well start investing in clones.


I got the 39% phinest fatso clone, that I’d love to trade for some grape pie crosses!


----------



## killakanna (Dec 15, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Anyone who missed out I could possibly help. If I have the one you want. I grabbed a few extra just for this reason. People always buying them up and taxing the hell out of people. I can’t stand that s***


If you still have any hit me up!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 15, 2020)

killakanna said:


> How did I miss this?! I was waiting all week! I suck.


There will be most likely a decent amount of rado gear popping up on their site in the next 10 day- 2 weeks from people not coming thru on their orders. Rado only takes cash/money order as forms of payment.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 15, 2020)

So i thought the OG dom GOG x Zawtz had finally adapted to the light, and she’s starting to taco again. Don’t think it’s heat stress, because it’s a nice 70° or maybe even colder, and she’s still not happy. Probably just going to have to buy a shade cloth, another fan to get some more airflow, and Jerry rig a way to raise the light more. 1500 W is definitely way too much for that small tent. Going to upgrade as soon as i can, and just use that light for mothers and clones. The other two are absolutely loving life rn, just the OG dom is having issues, and i’m going to do my best to try and keep her happy. The other two’s lowers are starting to catch up as well, and i should be able to take some nice cuts off of them here soon.
**Edit** also topped the one in the fourth pic/the Gelato dominant one again. Hopefully i’ll be able to top the other two again here soon so the TT‘s can catch up a little bit before the flip. if they don’t make significant strides in that time frame, i can just throw them under is the little shitty seedling/clone lights that i have just so they don’t go into flower.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 15, 2020)

Here’s the winning jibba jabba pheno at day 61, getting nice and frosty and purple. Lanky af the whole way through and insane stretch but she really stacks. I’m putting the first clone of her in as soon as I chop this one down, in I’m thinking about 2 more weeks, and I’m hoping for a huge main cola on the clone. Just took 4 more clones a couple days ago, and this one roots super quick.


----------



## killakanna (Dec 15, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4767455View attachment 4767457
> 
> Gelato 33 x Zawtz


What’s your temp at? Looks like a lil pm on the lower right side of the image


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 15, 2020)

killakanna said:


> What’s your temp at? Looks like a lil pm on the lower right side of the image




I actually have been paying attention to these plants. Near the bottom, to see what's going to happen. Also have some milstop and will be doing spot treatments. 

I have nothing flowing at the moment so controlling things is a bit easier.


----------



## killakanna (Dec 15, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4769671
> View attachment 4769672
> I actually have been paying attention to these plants. Near the bottom, to see what's going to happen. Also have some milstop and will be doing spot treatments.
> 
> ...


Are you using CO2 or nah? HID or LED lighting?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 15, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Are you using CO2 or nah? HID or LED lighting?


These are vegging plants simple t5's. As stated there are things in place if mold proceeds. (Milstop, h202, other small things).


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey guys, Tangerine had a nice blueberry shortcake from rado that she said had amazing terps. Im looking for that but see thats no longer available. Do any you know if the blueberry in the birthday blues is the blue he used in other crosses or is that a different breeder altogether?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 16, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Hey guys, Tangerine had a nice blueberry shortcake from rado that she said had amazing terps. Im looking for that but see thats no longer available. Do any you know if the blueberry in the birthday blues is the blue he used in other crosses or is that a different breeder altogether?


The Birthday Blues uses the Blue Cookies cut, which to my knowledge has zero blueberry in it’s genetics. He may have some other blueberry crosses in stock, but if you’re looking for something blueberry, the blue cookies crosses isn’t it. U may be able to find some of his Blueberry crosses on GLO(or different seedbanks).


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> The Birthday Blues uses the Blue Cookies cut, which to my knowledge has zero blueberry in it’s genetics. He may have some other blueberry crosses in stock, but if you’re looking for something blueberry, the blue cookies crosses isn’t it. U may be able to find some of his Blueberry crosses on GLO(or different seedbanks).


Blue cookies is gsc x blueberry (i believe) but not sure what blueberry?
Thanks for the response bro


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 16, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Blue cookies is gsc x blueberry (i believe) but not sure what blueberry?
> Thanks for the response bro


Dj short blueberry I'm guessing


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 16, 2020)

He used the Cookie Fam‘s cut of Blue Cookies, which has no blueberry in it. Just got its name for the color, don’t get me wrong people in this thread have found some fire out of those packs, but i’m almost positive zero blueberry terps. From what people have found it seems like an amazing cross, but if you’re looking for a blueberry terps, U may be disappointed.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> He used the Cookie Fam‘s cut of Blue Cookies, which has no blueberry in it. Just got its name for the color, don’t get me wrong people in this thread have found some fire out of those packs, but i’m almost positive zero blueberry terps. From what people have found it seems like an amazing cross, but if you’re looking for a blueberry terps, U may be disappointed.


He should have used something from dynasty genetics they have some awesome blueberry crosses with crazy blueberry terps. Blue magoo, bluniverse, blue heron and blue magoo cookies to name a few


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 16, 2020)

Dynasty's huckleberry even has some phenos with blueberry terps. Dynasty is the way to go for blueberry, his gear hands down blows dj short shit out of the water!!!


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 16, 2020)

Dropped my birthday funk in the pool today. Got 9 fem seeds in the pack which is a bonus. But when I went to grab the beans I left in the shipping package next to my seed cooler I shook out the bag. Boom, a pack of ruby frost fell out. Root beer float x apple juice. I almost threw the bag away!


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dynasty's huckleberry even has some phenos with blueberry terps. Dynasty is the way to go for blueberry, his gear hands down blows dj short shit out of the water!!!


I'll look into them. Thanks man.


Nate Dogg said:


> He used the Cookie Fam‘s cut of Blue Cookies, which has no blueberry in it. Just got its name for the color, don’t get me wrong people in this thread have found some fire out of those packs, but i’m almost positive zero blueberry terps. From what people have found it seems like an amazing cross, but if you’re looking for a blueberry terps, U may be disappointed.


Good stuff man. This is exactly the info i was looking for. I'll look for something else.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 16, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I'll look into them. Thanks man.
> 
> Good stuff man. This is exactly the info i was looking for. I'll look for something else.


No worries go dynasty genetics is your best bet if your looking for blueberry strains and terps for sure man, I can vouch...love dynasty genetics> prop P is one of the best, true breeders in the game these days.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> No worries go dynasty genetics is your looking for blueberry strains and terps for sure man, I can vouch...love dynasty genetics> prop P is one of the best, true breeders in the game these days.


100% second that! I been meaning to snag another run of blue magoo.


----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 16, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Ps I’m probably going to pass on the grape gasoline drop unless rado does his normal prices. I have a pack of grape gasoline already and after flowering out 2 of them I’m not very impressed. You have to wonder how many beans the big boys hunted to find them winners. I will pop the rest eventually but that’s on hold for now.


I wonder the same thing about al lot of the modern breeders. I hate spending big money hoping I get just one of what's advertised. Looked around for the genetics of Grape Gasoline, do you know what they are?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 16, 2020)

Grape Gasoline is Grape Pie x Jet Fuel Gelato(G6 OG or Jet Fuel OG x Gelato 45). The JFG was made by Crane City Cannabis, and has made some killer crosses. i know the question wasn’t directed towards me figured i’d answer it since i’m guessing the drops are going live. Ran the Fudge Ripple(Gelato 41 aka Bacio x JFG) from WY East Farms, and is definitely in my top five strains i’ve grown.


----------



## killakanna (Dec 16, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> These are vegging plants simple t5's. As stated there are things in place if mold proceeds. (Milstop, h202, other small things).


Roger that! Just looking out for my fellow grower


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 16, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Blue cookies is gsc x blueberry (i believe) but not sure what blueberry?
> Thanks for the response bro


No blueberry In the birthday blues at all like Nate Dog wrote. I got some beautiful plants out of a Birthdat Blues pack though.


----------



## Big Baby Jesus (Dec 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dynasty's huckleberry even has some phenos with blueberry terps. Dynasty is the way to go for blueberry, his gear hands down blows dj short shit out of the water!!!


Growing some Oregon Huckleberry from Dynasty now. Awesome blueberry terps on her


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 16, 2020)

Got my order with Apple turnover freebies, gotta love it.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 16, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> No blueberry In the birthday blues at all like Nate Dog wrote. I got some beautiful plants out of a Birthdat Blues pack though.


I wouldn’t expect blueberry terps from that one at all... I have 6 seedlings of that one going now.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 16, 2020)

Yeah y’all I am currently growing Birthday Blues and I wasn’t ever expecting blueberry terps in there. The blue is definitely for the color mostly as I’ve only had blue cookies from reliable sources and no real blueberry terps. Cookies funky sometimes with a sweet floral thing going on one could say is blueberry coming through.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 16, 2020)

Few more things on blueberry terps... I have never ever had good dj short blueberry. I have had blueberry over the years from private growers that was the dankest of the dank. Reeking of blueberry loud af!! So who knows ?? 

I went with riot seeds latest blueberry line and grabbed bubbleberry v2 and gmo x blueberry as freebies. The blueberry he used is from Texas Resin Company and is supposedly everything you are always hoping for when you get some blueberry strains. Time will tell. Best of luck to y’all!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> No worries go dynasty genetics is your best bet if your looking for blueberry strains and terps for sure man, I can vouch...love dynasty genetics> prop P is one of the best, true breeders in the game these days.


I'm on it. Thanks again.


Officialoracle420 said:


> Yeah y’all I am currently growing Birthday Blues and I wasn’t ever expecting blueberry terps in there. The blue is definitely for the color mostly as I’ve only had blue cookies from reliable sources and no real blueberry terps. Cookies funky sometimes with a sweet floral thing going on one could say is blueberry coming through.


Yeah, my fault and sorry to derail the thread here. I was a bit confused on the lineage and if it wasnt for you guys I wouldnt have any idea that the fam cut has no blue in it. 

I will definitely be grabbing something from the special occasion line tho. Some great prices there.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 16, 2020)

Put a purple Margy cut from my buddy into flower. Lady front left. No idea if it’s decent or not, buddy never ran it in flower. Three phenos of green point bison breath in the back too, same deal. I put a Tahoe cut in there too, if anything can compete I’ll pull it out and reveg or take cuts. I’m not backing these up for now and I plan on culling all but one Cali king female once I figure out which one I like smoking the most. Need make room to pop the new new


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 16, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Few more things on blueberry terps... I have never ever had good dj short blueberry. I have had blueberry over the years from private growers that was the dankest of the dank. Reeking of blueberry loud af!! So who knows ??
> 
> I went with riot seeds latest blueberry line and grabbed bubbleberry v2 and gmo x blueberry as freebies. The blueberry he used is from Texas Resin Company and is supposedly everything you are always hoping for when you get some blueberry strains. Time will tell. Best of luck to y’all!!


Ya dj shorts blueberry is trash these days from what I hear, grape krush is dank though. I believe he lost the original male he was using for the bb, at least the one that was growing some dank blueberry throughout the 90s and early 2000s, I don't know if the was the same one the dated back to the 70s. Gotta respect dj short though the guy is a legend, pretty much crossed strains to make blueberry in the pnw in the 70s. 
I snagged some b-day crosses from rado, anyone who has rado gear looking to trade message me, I have an arsenal of thug pug, dungeon vault genetics, TGA, and sin city seeds.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 16, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Few more things on blueberry terps... I have never ever had good dj short blueberry. I have had blueberry over the years from private growers that was the dankest of the dank. Reeking of blueberry loud af!! So who knows ??
> 
> I went with riot seeds latest blueberry line and grabbed bubbleberry v2 and gmo x blueberry as freebies. The blueberry he used is from Texas Resin Company and is supposedly everything you are always hoping for when you get some blueberry strains. Time will tell. Best of luck to y’all!!


Nice man, I got a couple packs of his riotberry v4 which is to the mother of berries and a pack of calco blueberry parfait which is an old blueberry sativa cut to humble pie then bx’Ed to the blueberry. Not a huge fan of grape terps but I’d love to have some legit blueberry. Not this pop but next one they all getting wet.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 16, 2020)

Dude cannarado is the king of collabs, feel like I've seen them collab with everyone , especially the big names


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dynasty's huckleberry even has some phenos with blueberry terps. Dynasty is the way to go for blueberry, his gear hands down blows dj short shit out of the water!!!


Good to hear.. I have the Mt Hood Huckleberry f4's and can't wait to see what comes from them.


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 16, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Good to hear.. I have the Mt Hood Huckleberry f4's and can't wait to see what comes from them.


I have one mt hood in flower now and some others that I’ll be updating in the dynasty thread. Been on a berry quest also! Lol


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 16, 2020)

Worked a swap on Strainly. Very anxious for some Bombastic lemons.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 16, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I'm on it. Thanks again.
> 
> Yeah, my fault and sorry to derail the thread here. I was a bit confused on the lineage and if it wasnt for you guys I wouldnt have any idea that the fam cut has no blue in it.
> 
> I will definitely be grabbing something from the special occasion line tho. Some great prices there.


Better to make an informed purchase then going in blind, and not find what you were hoping for. Not going to lie i thought it had Blueberry in it too when it first dropped. He did drop a couple crosses using a blueberry cut, so you may be able to find one somewhere. Grew his Blueberry Sundae, and one had some of the best blueberry terps i’ve had in a long while. So whatever blueberry cut he used is definitely fire.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 16, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Worked a swap on Strainly. Very anxious for some Bombastic lemons.
> View attachment 4770397





Giggsy70 said:


> Worked a swap on Strainly. Very anxious for some Bombastic lemons.
> View attachment 4770397


Outta be flame


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 17, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Got my order with Apple turnover freebies, gotta love it.View attachment 4770218


That Sasha sounds interesting, seems like a lot of people have been finding some heat in the Obama and T1000 crosses from CSI. Definitely post some pics of those girls when U run them.


----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 17, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Grape Gasoline is Grape Pie x Jet Fuel Gelato(G6 OG or Jet Fuel OG x Gelato 45). The JFG was made by Crane City Cannabis, and has made some killer crosses. i know the question wasn’t directed towards me figured i’d answer it since i’m guessing the drops are going live. Ran the Fudge Ripple(Gelato 41 aka Bacio x JFG) from WY East Farms, and is definitely in my top five strains i’ve grown.


Thanks brother! I appreciate it, and the extra info. I've had some other JFG crosses, and they were usually fire, but I didn't know JFG wasn't done by Compound. Interesting. Like for a long time I thought they had made the Legend Orange Apricot they used a lot. I believe it was initially done by Capulator, and Compound F2'd it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 17, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Thanks brother! I appreciate it, and the extra info. I've had some other JFG crosses, and they were usually fire, but I didn't know JFG wasn't done by Compound. Interesting. Like for a long time I thought they had made the Legend Orange Apricot they used a lot. I believe it was initially done by Capulator, and Compound F2'd it.


No problem man. Jeff was the main breeder, and he started up his own company WY East Farms. He was the one that got the JFG cut and The Menthol cut from Crane City. i really couldn’t tell U why they had a falling out, but it did give me a good chuckle when WY East Farms dropped his Grape Gasoline x Horchata and named it Funk Fakers


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 17, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> That Sasha sounds interesting, seems like a lot of people have been finding some heat in the Obama and T1000 crosses from CSI. Definitely post some pics of those girls when U run them.


Going to use the Sasha's, Terp Towns and lemon d in a pollen chuck using Shoreline's Wedding Crasher x kushmint f2's along with a few other tasty fems. Will have pics along the way.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 18, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> No problem man. Jeff was the main breeder, and he started up his own company WY East Farms. He was the one that got the JFG cut and The Menthol cut from Crane City. i really couldn’t tell U why they had a falling out, but it did give me a good chuckle when WY East Farms dropped his Grape Gasoline x Horchata and named it Funk Fakers


Lol about Tiger trees(Compound) He had problems first with inkognyto /illumaniti seeds.. 

There was a thread on thcfarmer about the fallout.

He should have stayed Tiger Trees..

Nice release tonight some of the hybrids
(Cannarado/Compound pt 2)


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 18, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lol about Tiger trees(Compound) He had problems first with inkognyto /illumaniti seeds..
> 
> There was a thread on thcfarmer about the fallout.
> 
> ...


Have a link?


----------



## nc208 (Dec 18, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Better to make an informed purchase then going in blind, and not find what you were hoping for. Not going to lie i thought it had Blueberry in it too when it first dropped. He did drop a couple crosses using a blueberry cut, so you may be able to find one somewhere. Grew his Blueberry Sundae, and one had some of the best blueberry terps i’ve had in a long while. So whatever blueberry cut he used is definitely fire.


I just found in my freebies some Blueberry x Cookie Crisp f2's. Hope I find some nice blueberry terps in those.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 19, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Have a link?


Just seeing this now, I was offline today. Did you get the link. Treestarseedbank.com


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 19, 2020)

Man the mail has been slow. I talked a friend of mine into ordering some beans and it took like 2 weeks for his money to get in. He ordered the terp town on my recommendation. It took almost a week for them to get my order for the nilla wafer. All is well now though. Jibba jabba is getting close. I’m thinking one more week. Got a nice big clone to put in as soon as she comes down, and 4 more cuts in the aero cloner. Smells like gas and sour berries.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 19, 2020)

Dropped a couple Sasha's in h2o to start their adventure.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 20, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lol about Tiger trees(Compound) He had problems first with inkognyto /illumaniti seeds..
> 
> There was a thread on thcfarmer about the fallout.
> 
> ...


I hate his face lol but his buds are nice. The white grape gushers all doubled in size and aree about week 3 or so nothing much to report other than they have a good stretch, clones of all were taken. But the number 2 is not taking all 3 cuts look like they are. Dying while the rest look fine, 2 was the runt so that may be why clones lack vigor. I cut 2 more clone yyesterday for a. Total of 5 inncase the other 3 die. Just in case the runt is special. Which u never know.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 20, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Man the mail has been slow. I talked a friend of mine into ordering some beans and it took like 2 weeks for his money to get in. He ordered the terp town on my recommendation. It took almost a week for them to get my order for the nilla wafer. All is well now though. Jibba jabba is getting close. I’m thinking one more week. Got a nice big clone to put in as soon as she comes down, and 4 more cuts in the aero cloner. Smells like gas and sour berries. View attachment 4772972


Nice strain and pics bro


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2020)

Grumpz Second run. Heavy heavy grape candy gas , makes me smile knowing it will fill my lungs soon. Pics ain’t to good but she is extremely frosty. Ain’t the biggest nugs but decent, tops easy. Clones easy. Day 40-45 I think but not even sure


----------



## Railage (Dec 20, 2020)

Picked up two packs of Guavamero and 1 pack of the Violet Fog and Stay Puft collab


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 20, 2020)

So I did a transplant and have a few things going on in this bed.


GushLatti #4


Those are three [Gelato 33 x Zawtz] (above)


These in the front GushLatti left side,
Middle front White Grape GusherS
Right side front GushLatti


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 21, 2020)

So it’s getting really close to the time that i flip these ladies, and will most likely flip them on Wednesday or Thursday. Just topped the OG dominant one Friday, along with one of the tops i forgot to top on the one that has Gelato/Cookie dominant structure. So i’ll give them a couple more days to bounce back from it. Started looking at the older branches, and they’ve got some big ass knuckles so it looks like they’ll be able to support some serious weight. Super stoked to see what these GOG x Zawtz do. Most likely will give the TT‘s about a week, then transplant them, let them bounce back from the transplant, and they’ll get thrown into flower with the rest along with the Gorillapops if there’s enough room. The close-ups on the knuckles on the branches are from the Z dominant structured plant, and the Gelato/Cookies dominant one. Definitely taking some cuts from these ladies, but i might have to take some of the OG dominant one after the stretch, and reveg them. Was thinking that the tacoing from the OG dominant one was due to the light being too strong, but honestly just think it might be just an expression coming from the OG in it’s lineage(like the Legend OG crinkle cut), because she’s healthy and happy.


----------



## McStrats (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm new to Cannarado. Can anyone recommend a good fem that is similar to Amnesia Haze?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 21, 2020)

McStrats said:


> I'm new to Cannarado. Can anyone recommend a good fem that is similar to Amnesia Haze?


He has a Biscotti Sundae actually crossed to Karmas Amnesia Haze. Unfortunately they are regular seeds.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 21, 2020)

i know it’s a little too early to start thinking about the next run, but i definitely need to start putting a dent in this ridiculous vault. From Rado i’m going to pop two of the Gushers OG(Legend/Respect OG same OG cut used to make Fatso), and two of the 7 Sins(Fatso GMOG cut x B-Day Cake). Also two Cold Snap from WY East Farms, and a full pack of Berry Parfait from Envy Genetics. Looking forward to the Respect OG and Fatso crosses, as well as the Biscotti cross from WY, and the Açai cross from Envy. Should be one insanely terpy run coming up. Talked to my one buddy that ran the Sugar Rush’s too, and told me that he’s got room for the GOG x Zawtz cuts so it’ll be nice to have them in the stable.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 21, 2020)

McStrats said:


> I'm new to Cannarado. Can anyone recommend a good fem that is similar to Amnesia Haze?


What @ChronicWonders. said, or if you want feminized seeds, and don’t mind paying a little extra i think there should still be some of the Amnesia Haze(A6) x Grape Gasoline cross from the collab with Compound Genetics. They are one of the cheapest crosses from that drop, so they’re not as ridiculously priced as some of the ones that have Cookie Fams genetics used in the crosses.


----------



## McStrats (Dec 21, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> What @ChronicWonders. said, or if you want feminized seeds, and don’t mind paying a little extra i think there should still be some of the Amnesia Haze(A6) x Grape Gasoline cross from the collab with Compound Genetics. They are one of the cheapest crosses from that drop, so they’re not as ridiculously priced as some of the ones that have Cookie Fams genetics used in the crosses.


Thanks @Nate Dogg!. I looked though the thread but I didn't see a link for the drop. It looks interesting.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 21, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> i know it’s a little too early to start thinking about the next run, but i definitely need to start putting a dent in this ridiculous vault. From Rado i’m going to pop two of the Gushers OG(Legend/Respect OG same OG cut used to make Fatso), and two of the 7 Sins(Fatso GMOG cut x B-Day Cake). Also two Cold Snap from WY East Farms, and a full pack of Berry Parfait from Envy Genetics. Looking forward to the Respect OG and Fatso crosses, as well as the Biscotti cross from WY, and the Açai cross from Envy. Should be one insanely terpy run coming up. Talked to my one buddy that ran the Sugar Rush’s too, and told me that he’s got room for the GOG x Zawtz cuts so it’ll be nice to have them in the stable.


Always thinking about the next runs !! I must have missed the grape gasoline drop ?


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 21, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I must have missed the grape gasoline drop ?


The preorder from Treestars, yes. The drop from rado directly, with beans in hand, no. There was an issue on compound's end that slowed up the drop and rado refuses to "sell" product they dont actually have yet. We will all still hopefully have a shot at every cross on that list. Id imagine rado wil just do "vol 1" and "vol 2" in one massive drop ay day now


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 21, 2020)

McStrats said:


> Thanks @Nate Dogg!. I looked though the thread but I didn't see a link for the drop. It looks interesting.


Treestars has some left but it’s Skunk Valley Haze x GG, not Amnesia so my bad for the mixup. They have 6 still in stock, but they’re $250 for a 13 pack of fems. So if U want an Amnesia Haze cross, i’d go with the Biscotti Sundae cross bro recommended, and they’re still in stock on Radogear.com . Pretty sure each pack of the Biscotti Sundae crosses still come with a free pack of one of the Frozen Margy crosses too, so if U love OG/Headband/Sour Dubb your in for a treat with those, and the pricing imo is a lot more reasonable.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 22, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Always thinking about the next runs !! I must have missed the grape gasoline drop ?


The drop is not on the radogear site, as of yet. A few others though.


----------



## McStrats (Dec 22, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Treestars has some left but it’s Skunk Valley Haze x GG, not Amnesia so my bad for the mixup. They have 6 still in stock, but they’re $250 for a 13 pack of fems. So if U want an Amnesia Haze cross, i’d go with the Biscotti Sundae cross bro recommended, and they’re still in stock on Radogear.com . Pretty sure each pack of the Biscotti Sundae crosses still come with a free pack of one of the Frozen Margy crosses too, so if U love OG/Headband/Sour Dubb your in for a treat with those, and the pricing imo is a lot more reasonable.


Thanks again...that's a huge help. One more question...what's a good Cannarado strain to start with for someone who is looking to get their feet wet? AH is the best of a mediocre bunch of genetics I have grown so far, so my frame of reference isn't all that wide. Something fairly easy to grow and a decent yielder. I have good lighting and decent technique. The only thing missing so far is consistent seed supply. I might even give regular seeds a whirl. Cheers


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 22, 2020)

Hmmm heard a lot of good things about his Freshwater Taffy crosses, a lot of people in here have had really good success with his Birthday Blues which are in stock on his website for half off, a lot of people of had success with his Biscotti Sundae crosses, and his Frozen Margy crosses. Same goes for his Grape Pie and Sundae Driver crosses. Kfactor on iG has been finding some really good ones out of the Grumpz crosses too, so honestly it really depends on what kind of terps U enjoy, and whether U prefer fem seeds or reg seeds. So if U prefer fem seeds personally i would go with the Birthday Blues, and if you prefer regular seeds and like Amnesia Haze i would go with the Amnesia Sundae especially since the Biscotti Sundae crosses come with a free pack of the FM crosses for each one U get. Also doesn’t hurt that they always throw in really good freebies no matter what U get. Hope i could help, and hope U find what you’re looking for.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 22, 2020)

So any word on there being any more GP fems? I’ve kinda lost interest in the compound drop. I’ve been checking every day. I may end up snagging that chocolate Thai one just so I have some landrace in the stable.

Anyway the jibba jabba is almost ready. Day 68 right here and I think I’ll take her at day 70, even if there are still a couple yellow pistils on the top colas, unless you all recommend I go 11 weeks.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 22, 2020)

Oh and that tropicanna x zelatti ended up being pretty impressive. She’s on day 51 here. The clone barely survived — this pheno is super hard to clone, but the yield is good and the terps are awesome. I will def let the clone get big and get one more good haul of this pheno, but I’m still convinced I’ll find something even better in the rest of my zelatti beans. Something with equally good terps and yield but way frostier.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 22, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Oh and that tropicanna x zelatti ended up being pretty impressive. She’s on day 51 here. The clone barely survived — this pheno is super hard to clone, but the yield is good and the terps are awesome. I will def let the clone get big and get one more good haul of this pheno, but I’m still convinced I’ll find something even better in the rest of my zelatti beans. Something with equally good terps and yield but way frostier. View attachment 4775251


True that, they all look amazing though awesome work man. if U like orange terps, U may be able to find one that’s better out of the Pellizino x Zelatti if U got them. Since Friday was the drop, U may want to keep your eyes peeled on the website today and tomorrow for people‘s orders being canceled. Just sent out payment for the pack of Pie Belly and Grapelatti yesterday, but made sure to let them know that i was running behind due to a hotel not trying to refund my money because i made a reservation and canceled it. The bank is still trying to yank teeth out of the hotel to give me my refund, so unfortunately i had to pull it out of my savings. Oh well, definitely didn’t want those to be the ones that got away. Damn near positive there will be some non-payments.Not sure if it’s 10 days or 14 days when they cancel orders due to nonpayment, but i’m 90% positive it’s 10 days


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 22, 2020)

in my opinion people(including myself) are sleeping heavy on the Grape-O-Nade cross. Just picked up some Gellonade, and that stuffs absolutely amazing. Smells like lemons, ice cream, and fuel. Would grab them myself, but i need to put a major dent in my ridiculous amount of seeds before i even think about buying anymore. At the rate i’m going now, i’ll probably never be able to pop them all. Now that my buddy finally had his landlord do the inspection for his renewal, i’m going to get my dad over there to fix the wiring, and get a full room set up. So i should be able to start putting a major dent in my vault.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 22, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> in my opinion people(including myself) are sleeping heavy on the Grape-O-Nade cross. Just picked up some Gellonade, and that stuffs absolutely amazing. Smells like lemons, ice cream, and fuel. Would grab them myself, but i need to put a major dent in my ridiculous amount of seeds before i even think about buying anymore. At the rate i’m going now, i’ll probably never be able to pop them all. Now that my buddy finally had his landlord do the inspection for his renewal, i’m going to get my dad over there to fix the wiring, and get a full room set up. So i should be able to start putting a major dent in my vault.


Lemon tree is the truth, people will figure it out eventually


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 22, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, they all look amazing though awesome work man. if U like orange terps, U may be able to find one that’s better out of the Pellizino x Zelatti if U got them. Since Friday was the drop, U may want to keep your eyes peeled on the website today and tomorrow for people‘s orders being canceled. Just sent out payment for the pack of Pie Belly and Grapelatti yesterday, but made sure to let them know that i was running behind due to a hotel not trying to refund my money because i made a reservation and canceled it. The bank is still trying to yank teeth out of the hotel to give me my refund, so unfortunately i had to pull it out of my savings. Oh well, definitely didn’t want those to be the ones that got away. Damn near positive there will be some non-payments.Not sure if it’s 10 days or 14 days when they cancel orders due to nonpayment, but i’m 90% positive it’s 10 days


I have 10 more of the tropicanna x zelatti and I’ve got 7 of the forum/ECSD x zelatti. There’s fire in there. My nilla wafer should be coming in tomorrow and of course I’m excited to see what else they throw in. I agree with you about that grape-o-nade being slept on. I’m really just holding out to see if any unpaid orders get relisted soon. I think they’re waiting longer since the mail is super slow right now.

Looks like my next few pheno hunts are all gonna be SD crosses though.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 22, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Lemon tree is the truth, people will figure it out eventually


I have Cannarado's lemon tree x chem d (fems), 707's lemon tree x chem #4 and lemon tree bx (both regs), Clearwater's lemon tree x Creamsicle (fems) and Solfire's lemon tree x why u gelly (fems) and Green Teams lemoncherro (pie tree x cookie pebbles). Looking to grab Obsoul33t's lemon tree x high octaine. Going to use a 707 Lemon tree bx for a pollen chuck.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 22, 2020)

I’ve heard good things about lemon tree. Terps are probably awesome on that grape o nade. I’m going to wait a few more days but I’m sure that one will be fire if nothing else comes back.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 22, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Lemon tree is the truth, people will figure it out eventually


So is it true that Lemonade is just Lemon Tree renamed, or is it a hybrid of Lemon Tree? Some say it’s just Lemon Tree, some say it’s Cherry Pie x Lemon Tree(might have the parents reversed), and even seen some say it’s Y Life x Lemon Tree(again might have the parents reversed). Never ran Lemon Tree by itself, but have seen a lot of different batches of it, and they never had any purple in the buds like the Lemonade cut from Cookies. Ran the Lemonessence(Lemon Jack x Lemon Tree) over a year ago, she got absolutely massive, was insanely frosty, had a strong lemon pledge funk to it, but that particular genotype also carried some peach rings candy like funk to it, stretched like fucking crazy, and had zero purp in the buds at all(then again it was in a hot ass garage during the middle of summer). Wish Rado would revisit that line, along with the Legend OG, and Sour Dubb.


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 22, 2020)

If you guys see any kitchen sink packs available I'd snatch em up. I'd have to say it's one of the most consistent packs I've ever ran. I got every pheno in the room now for another round and almost my whole next run in one room will be various kitchen sink phenos. 

I'm gonna try to narrow it down some with that big run and just keep the best one, but if it's that hard to tell for me what to keep that's pretty damn good because I'm really picky. 

They might not be great for tents unless you like running low plant count and big plants. But for my room I need big girls that fill in and take up space so I can stay under plant count. These girls get BIG, tall and wide.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 22, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So is it true that Lemonade is just Lemon Tree renamed, or is it a hybrid of Lemon Tree? Some say it’s just Lemon Tree, some say it’s Cherry Pie x Lemon Tree(might have the parents reversed), and even seen some say it’s Y Life x Lemon Tree(again might have the parents reversed). Never ran Lemon Tree by itself, but have seen a lot of different batches of it, and they never had any purple in the buds like the Lemonade cut from Cookies. Ran the Lemonessence(Lemon Jack x Lemon Tree) over a year ago, she got absolutely massive, was insanely frosty, had a strong lemon pledge funk to it, but that particular genotype also carried some peach rings candy like funk to it, stretched like fucking crazy, and had zero purp in the buds at all(then again it was in a hot ass garage during the middle of summer). Wish Rado would revisit that line, along with the Legend OG, and Sour Dubb.


I have a topanga lemon pheno(#4) that smells like tennis ball cans and sweet peach. #7 is all earth and some lavender or something, it gets some purp to it but it’s the only one. I’ve heard lemonade is an s1 of lemon tree. The could be the str8 lemonade cut and lemmonade or whatever Berner got is a hybrid.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks like only 1/6 grumpz is female. There’s two that I’m not totally sure about, but I already confirmed 3 males and kept the nicest looking/smelling one. The one female I did get looks very nice though, and these two look like good enough choices for a F3. Actually planning on dusting all kinds of stuff with the grumpz male I’m saving.

Because I feel it’s highly likely that I’ll only have one female grumpz, I just popped 4 weed nap beans. Gonna have some fun with that strain for sure.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 23, 2020)

Was over at my one buddies house that helped me out when i was dealing with my roommate issues yesterday, and was just in awe of the Sugar Rush keeper he found. She was flowered out from a clone from some of the seeds i gifted him, but sadly he didn’t take any more cuts, because she would an awesome lady to make the bx’s with. Oh well, might just order another pack, because multiple keepers can be found in those packs. She smells amazing, is throwing the fuck down, and she’s going to have some amazing bag appeal. Even the lowers are dense as a rock, and that Sugar Rush is no joke.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 23, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Was over at my one buddies house that helped me out when i was dealing with my roommate issues yesterday, and was just in awe of the Sugar Rush keeper he found. She was flowered out from a clone from some of the seeds i gifted him, but sadly he didn’t take any more cuts, because she would an awesome lady to make the bx’s with. Oh well, might just order another pack, because multiple keepers can be found in those packs. She smells amazing, is throwing the fuck down, and she’s going to have some amazing bag appeal. Even the lowers are dense as a rock, and that Sugar Rush is no joke.


could try the ol reveg


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 23, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> could try the ol reveg


Yeah that’s what i’m gonna try and talk him into. The lady i dusted was Cherry/Grape Pie dominant, and his is looking Sherb dominant. So i think they should blend really well with the Calimints (Thinmints x CaliSunset(Sherb bx) so essentially a Gelato 2.0) stud i used, that had a Sherb dominant structure. Worse comes to worse, there’s a couple seed banks that still have them in stock. Since i lost the Cherry/Grape Pie dominant lady i dusted, might want to snag a pack, and see if i can find one that’s identical. it would be fun to hunt through them, and try to stabilize the different genotypes. One being Sherb dom the other CP/GP dom. Would take a lot of work, but it definitely would be a fun project.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 24, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> If you guys see any kitchen sink packs available I'd snatch em up. I'd have to say it's one of the most consistent packs I've ever ran. I got every pheno in the room now for another round and almost my whole next run in one room will be various kitchen sink phenos.
> 
> I'm gonna try to narrow it down some with that big run and just keep the best one, but if it's that hard to tell for me what to keep that's pretty damn good because I'm really picky.
> 
> They might not be great for tents unless you like running low plant count and big plants. But for my room I need big girls that fill in and take up space so I can stay under plant count. These girls get BIG, tall and wide.


I have a kitchen sink and I picked up a roasted garlic margy both about a year and a half ago. I got the cut of gmo, the original mom is in week 5 flower now. I run coco but she in pro mix, seems fine with it’s the same feed but I’m sure it’ll be even better in coco. Howd the kitchen sink lean? I’d let my kitchen sink pack go trade if anyone is interested. I might’ve opened it like a noob id have to check


----------



## Datcoldboi (Dec 24, 2020)

Well look what the cat dragged in...Can’t wait to try it


----------



## Datcoldboi (Dec 24, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I have a kitchen sink and I picked up a roasted garlic margy both about a year and a half ago. I got the cut of gmo, the original mom is in week 5 flower now. I run coco but she in pro mix, seems fine with it’s the same feed but I’m sure it’ll be even better in coco. Howd the kitchen sink lean? I’d let my kitchen sink pack go trade if anyone is interested. I might’ve opened it like a noob id have to checkView attachment 4776566View attachment 4776567


Roasted garlic Margy is one of my favorite strains. I was actually after a pack of them but they were sold out on the site I had to use so I ended up getting Party Foul


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 24, 2020)

Glo has new compound stuff. Stay puft was only 175 last. I saw, if anyone was still into the grape gas drop, im gonna see what cap has planned For x mas hopin to get a pack of v2s, and at least i know what time its happening so i have a chance. Not like. Rados. Random ass drops, lol im. Still mad i. Missed that grape pie drop. Fuck, the pie belly should be good tho but was like my 5th pick.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 24, 2020)

Datcoldboi said:


> Roasted garlic Margy is one of my favorite strains. I was actually after a pack of them but they were sold out on the site I had to use so I ended up getting Party Foul


I got a pack of 10 as freebies with my last purchase less than a month ago. You probably have a shot at scoring some for free too. If I get another I’d be down to trade it for something. I’m glad the RGM is so highly regarded around here. Gonna have to pop those as soon as I get rid of some males and make room. Just got a text that the nilla wafer is in and I’m going to pick those up when my post office opens. I hope the streak of killer freebies continues.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 24, 2020)

And they totally hooked it up again. 8 nilla wafer beans, and 12 regular goji margy (one I was seriously considering buying) for the freebies. Rado sure is awesome, and that was sure worth the wait.


----------



## McStrats (Dec 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> And they totally hooked it up again. 8 nilla wafer beans, and 12 regular goji margy (one I was seriously considering buying) for the freebies. Rado sure is awesome, and that was sure worth the wait.


Very cool. I'm about to drop some cash in an envelope but I'm kinda nervous about it. Are they reliable?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 24, 2020)

McStrats said:


> Very cool. I'm about to drop some cash in an envelope but I'm kinda nervous about it. Are they reliable?


Let me put it this way. Cannarado is totally reliable. The mail has been extremely slow lately, and it took my friend almost two weeks for his cash to arrive. Delivery is delayed as well but he’s confident he’ll get it since Rado provides tracking. My order took longer than usual but it’s because of the mail. Right now it might give you a little peace of mind to send your order with tracking, but I’ve just dropped regular stamped envelopes off at the post office several times and I haven’t had any issues.


----------



## McStrats (Dec 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Let me put it this way. Cannarado is totally reliable. The mail has been extremely slow lately, and it took my friend almost two weeks for his cash to arrive. Delivery is delayed as well but he’s confident he’ll get it since Rado provides tracking. My order took longer than usual but it’s because of the mail. Right now it might give you a little peace of mind to send your order with tracking, but I’ve just dropped regular stamped envelopes off at the post office several times and I haven’t had any issues.


Thanks.


----------



## McStrats (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm also looking at Brown Sugar, AFFY Taffy and Uber on Neptune Seed bank. All are Fem. Does anyone have experience with any of these?


----------



## Drewsnutz (Dec 24, 2020)

Christmas came early for me this year!!!!! Grape! Grape! Grape! Wasnt suppose to be here until next week. Thank you USPS.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 24, 2020)

Drewsnutz said:


> View attachment 4776915
> Christmas came early for me this year!!!!! Grape! Grape! Grape! Wasnt suppose to be here until next week. Thank you USPS.


Damn you scored big on those. I keep hoping they’ll bring that grape zkittlez back. The closest I’m getting to that grape pie is the sundae driver fems they had on sale. I was lucky enough to get one of each of those. I’m popping a few of those nilla wafers as soon as I get rid of a few more males.

Although after that I’m gonna have my hands full with the full packs of frozen margy gear they’ve been sending me.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Dec 24, 2020)

I had questions where one was the items in my cart went out of stock before I realized it...suxs. I heard there having a restock but haven't seen anything maybe after holidays


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 24, 2020)

McStrats said:


> Very cool. I'm about to drop some cash in an envelope but I'm kinda nervous about it. Are they reliable?


I always do this and has never failed me...also could be a little bit overboard but I can’t take any chances...
I vac seal the loot and make it a letter size vac bag. 
I wrap that with a paper with my order info on it. 
I then grab a few other random letters or papers and wrap that part a few times so just looks like about 10 pages folded into an envelope. 
Label envelope and place item inside and seal. 
One stripe of clear tape across the flap on the envelope. 
I then get that sent with tracking inside another first class or whatever it’s called envelope at the post office. 
Then I email radopnw with the tracking info so he knows things are in the way.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Dec 24, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I always do this and has never failed me...also could be a little bit overboard but I can’t take any chances...
> I vac seal the loot and make it a letter size vac bag.
> I wrap that with a paper with my order info on it.
> I then grab a few other random letters or papers and wrap that part a few times so just looks like about 10 pages folded into an envelope.
> ...


Ffsyou can send a money gram if you don't do cash do that and pay 3 bucks.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 24, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I always do this and has never failed me...also could be a little bit overboard but I can’t take any chances...
> I vac seal the loot and make it a letter size vac bag.
> I wrap that with a paper with my order info on it.
> I then grab a few other random letters or papers and wrap that part a few times so just looks like about 10 pages folded into an envelope.
> ...


I just send the shit in a birthday card with tracking. Lil scotch around the flap that’s it. Tracking is worth it, no worries if you go that route.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 24, 2020)

Yeah a greeting card or a letter works fine. I just get a blank piece of paper and write my order number on that, fold the cash up inside like a letter, and send it off. It’s worked every time so far. I used to send tracking, but that doesn’t get you anything besides more insight into where the cash is. Doesn’t get there any faster. If you’re really worried you can always insure it but I haven’t had any problems.

Anyway I decided I’m going to run that full pack of weed nap. There were 7 beans in the pack but one looked damaged. We’ll see what happens, but the name suggests that’s a great night time/sedative smoke and that’s what I really need, so I want to be sure I find the best pheno in the pack. After I get rid of some more males I’ve decided to run one of the frozen margy crosses. Can’t decide between the goji and the RGM because they both seem like funky, gassy awesomeness.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 24, 2020)

i always just put the bread in an envelope, write the order number on the envelope, put it in the small 2 to 3 day envelope, and tape it up for good measures. Always has made it, always got the beans i paid for, and they always come with some insane freebies


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 26, 2020)

These just came in today, Rado hooked it up with a 10pk freebie of Roasted Garlic Margy-


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 26, 2020)

McStrats said:


> Very cool. I'm about to drop some cash in an envelope but I'm kinda nervous about it. Are they reliable?


Dude you're good, I used to get packs of flower from Cali back in the day...$$$ going back forth coast to coast...alot. Don't worry you'll be good playa.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 26, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> These just came in today, Rado hooked it up with a 10pk freebie of Roasted Garlic Margy-
> View attachment 4778498


I’m about to pop mine in like a week. They sent me a full pack. Wanna do a phish head grow along? Everyone absolutely raves about that strain.

So the zipper broke on my 3x3 veg tent. Decided that was a perfect excuse to get a 4x4. I don’t want to flower in a 4x4 because I’ll have to add a few strips to my light and more to my utility bill, plus my space is small, but I find myself running out of space in the veg tent most often so this makes sense.

Got this jibba jabba clone staked down like crazy. Used to be that I used a trellis net but switched to stakes so I could still move the plants around. Got her sitting on a paint can right now so she gets optimal lighting during the stretch, but she stretches so insanely that the paint can will come out soon enough. I love this pheno. Reminds me a lot of my cut of GG4 but is way prettier and way bigger calyxes. Got the original plant hanging up to dry now and can’t wait to fire some of this up. Chopped her at 70 days and there are still a few yellow pistils. I’ll be interested to see what happens with this clone. This pheno obviously loves to be trained.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 26, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m about to pop mine in like a week. They sent me a full pack. Wanna do a phish head grow along? Everyone absolutely raves about that strain.
> 
> So the zipper broke on my 3x3 veg tent. Decided that was a perfect excuse to get a 4x4. I don’t want to flower in a 4x4 because I’ll have to add a few strips to my light and more to my utility bill, plus my space is small, but I find myself running out of space in the veg tent most often so this makes sense.
> 
> ...


Ya I'm down, though I'm running seeds plants in a separate room just for phenonhunting so it's limited space... the pheno hunting room is only a 4x4(600w hps)- it's separate from my main big flower room(4630w of hid) and I'm itching to get a pack of wyeast going. Just got my hands on the king's chalice- 3 kings (sour d x headband x ogk) x horchata. Maybe I'll run in even smaller pots and throw a rado pack in there and get a Phan grow going!!!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 26, 2020)

Well tomorrow is the day, the ladies got their hair did, took some cuts, and also left a couple branches that i can take some extra cuttings from just in case. They’re looking absolutely lovely, and i’m starting to think the one in the first two pictures may be similar to OGKB. Especially since she’s really slow in veg, and she’s even throwing out those weird duck foot leaves. We shall see though, definitely hyped


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 26, 2020)

Took a couple cuttings of the one confirmed grumpz female. There’s one more that hasn’t shown yet. 4 were male. I’m really hoping for one more female. I took some clones of the male with the most desirable traits, but I don’t know if I’ll do anything with them. I think I’ll have better luck finding a killer male with the zelatti or frozen margy. 

4x4 tent looks like it will come in on Wednesday. Can’t wait to get that going. RGM is getting started as soon as I get that tent set up.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 26, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> i always just put the bread in an envelope, write the order number on the envelope, put it in the small 2 to 3 day envelope, and tape it up for good measures. Always has made it, always got the beans i paid for, and they always come with some insane freebies


this^ i dont even tape the priority mail envelope, an envelope in an envelope with a tracking number on it is insurance enough for me. Ive had them show up to rado super late, but never not make it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 27, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> this^ i dont even tape the priority mail envelope, an envelope in an envelope with a tracking number on it is insurance enough for me. Ive had them show up to rado super late, but never not make it.


True that, honestly i haven’t used tape on the priority mail envelope in a while. The people at the post office pretty much know me on a first name basis, plus like U said i’ve had it show up late, and the money was always still in there. Speaking of late sent my payment out last Friday, and it just made it Saturday morning. i always make sure to give the dude that runs the website a heads up if it’s running late, and i’ve never had issues.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 27, 2020)

Also wouldn’t surprise me if some of those Grape Pie fems get restocked either Monday or Tuesday, so those that missed out keep your eyes open.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Also wouldn’t surprise me if some of those Grape Pie fems get restocked either Monday or Tuesday, so those that missed out keep your eyes open.


I’m checking the site multiple times a day. I’m laid off from my day job for a few weeks so weed stuff gets the most attention right now. I’ve kinda decided that if they don’t restock them this week I’m gonna go ahead and snag that grape-o-nade. Not my first choice but I have a feeling I’d be pleasantly surprised by it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m checking the site multiple times a day. I’m laid off from my day job for a few weeks so weed stuff gets the most attention right now. I’ve kinda decided that if they don’t restock them this week I’m gonna go ahead and snag that grape-o-nade. Not my first choice but I have a feeling I’d be pleasantly surprised by it.


Sorry to hear about your job brotha...tough year for our countrymen and women, we'll get thru this shit United States of America...together!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 27, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m checking the site multiple times a day. I’m laid off from my day job for a few weeks so weed stuff gets the most attention right now. I’ve kinda decided that if they don’t restock them this week I’m gonna go ahead and snag that grape-o-nade. Not my first choice but I have a feeling I’d be pleasantly surprised by it.


True that, as of right now i’m going to hold off on ordering more seeds unless the GP S1s get restocked. if not i’m looking forward to the Sour Apple drop, because that KLP x SA should have some insane terps, and KLP was one of my favorite cuts to run back in Cali. That SA should add some serious frost, terps, and some weight to the KLP as well. On a more serious note, hope U can get back to work soon man.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, as of right now i’m going to hold off on ordering more seeds unless the GP S1s get restocked. if not i’m looking forward to the Sour Apple drop, because that KLP x SA should have some insane terps, and KLP was one of my favorite cuts to run back in Cali. That SA should add some serious frost, terps, and some weight to the KLP as well.


I'm done ordering seeds after that kings chalice, I know I've said this many times but- I have way to many fucking beans. Rough estimate my bean library is worth well over $5k. Especially with the inflation on all the packs of thug pug I got at $80, probably well over $5k. My jaw has dropped seeing what thug packs are selling for at auction.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm done ordering seeds after that kings chalice, I know I've said this many times but- I have way to many fucking beans. Rough estimate my bean library is worth well over $5k. Especially with the inflation on all the packs of thug pug I got at $80, probably well over $5k. My jaw has dropped seeing what thug packs are selling for at auction.


no kidding. I follow a few auction pages on IG, you can pretty much get an extra 25% from retail on most anything, Stuff like Pug going as high as $1000+ Its like people think you have to do some crazy process to get em yourself or something lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> no kidding. I follow a few auction pages on IG, you can pretty much get an extra 25% from retail on most anything, Stuff like Pug going as high as $1000+ Its like people think you have to do some crazy process to get em yourself or something lol


Ya dude I saw a meat breath pack going for $1500 on those neptune auctions...I'm like what!!! are you fucking kidding me. I got a fire cut of meat breath that over 4 years old, lol, maybe I should start selling my MB cuts. Anyways $1500 for a pack of meat breath or any 10pk of seeds for that matter is just fucking crazy- probably a fake pack with mex mid seeds.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya dude I saw a meat breath pack going for $1500 on those neptune auctions...I'm like what!!! are you fucking kidding me. I got a fire cut of meat breath that over 4 years old, lol, maybe I should start selling my MB cuts. Anyways $1500 for a pack of meat breath or any 10pk of seeds for that matter is just fucking crazy- probably a fake pack with mex mid seeds.


True that seen the Unicorn Poop packs hitting around there, and gave me a good chuckle. Glad i scooped them when they were still $80. The Urinal Cake even got restocked by Terpy and were going for $200-$400, and was like damn. Glad i got them at $120. Should find some serious heat out of those, especially the UP. i probably should stop buying seeds myself spent well over 10000, so with inflation probably sitting on about 20k worth of seeds.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 27, 2020)

Finished getting the GOG x Zawtz cuts set up, so hopefully will have them in the stable for a while if one checks all the boxes.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 27, 2020)

Also my buddy just harvested the Sugar Rush, he’s not going to attempt a reveg though. With all the seeds i got, that should be enough for us to hunt through, and find some bangers even though she definitely is a keeper. Hopefully one of the GOG x Zawtz can hold a candle to her, and from what i’ve seen from the Zawtz crosses that should be no problem.


----------



## lungbutter (Dec 27, 2020)

just drying up 2 apple sundae plants, had one pretty bland girl with huge nugs, the other is smaller but super earthy, been a while since ive had a nice earthy smoke.
Excited to run the rest of the pack.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 27, 2020)

I plan on freezing like 2/3 of my collection soonish. I have some gems that outta stand the test of time and hopefully appreciate. Most of my collection is cookie-free but I got a few like brandy wine that’ll probably be sought after at some point. Lotta OG, pure kush, and lemon tree stuff. I’m still picking up packs especially csi that aren’t on his site and top dawg because the prices are ridiculous. I’ll buy rado drops if there’s interesting crosses. Typically whatever he’s slingin to old stalwart shit like OG’s or whatever sounds like it’ll mesh well. Most people just fucking one variant of cookies to another variant of cookies... I feel like that’s horrible for the gene pool and I also think at a certain point people will get bored of cookies everything. OG never gonna fall off, takes more hunting to catch a winner but nothing matches the high of a good OG


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Also my buddy just harvested the Sugar Rush, he’s not going to attempt a reveg though. With all the seeds i got, that should be enough for us to hunt through, and find some bangers even though she definitely is a keeper. Hopefully one of the GOG x Zawtz can hold a candle to her, and from what i’ve seen from the Zawtz crosses that should be no problem.


Looks awesome but a lil early on the chop. What the stank on her?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Looks awesome but a lil early on the chop. What the stank on her?


Smells just like Sherb but with a strong Grape/berry funk. Personally i would let it go at least another week or two, but he chops once they’re all milky. i like 20-30% amber trichs before the chop. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I plan on freezing like 2/3 of my collection soonish. I have some gems that outta stand the test of time and hopefully appreciate. Most of my collection is cookie-free but I got a few like brandy wine that’ll probably be sought after at some point. Lotta OG, pure kush, and lemon tree stuff. I’m still picking up packs especially csi that aren’t on his site and top dawg because the prices are ridiculous. I’ll buy rado drops if there’s interesting crosses. Typically whatever he’s slingin to old stalwart shit like OG’s or whatever sounds like it’ll mesh well. Most people just fucking one variant of cookies to another variant of cookies... I feel like that’s horrible for the gene pool and I also think at a certain point people will get bored of cookies everything. OG never gonna fall off, takes more hunting to catch a winner but nothing matches the high of a good OG


Definitely feel ya there, not going to lie got a lot of Cookie or Pie crosses, but OG, Sour, and Chem are still kings in my book. Looking forward to some of the TK, OG, and Sour Dubb crosses.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 27, 2020)

Terpy just dropped some Wedding Crasher x Grape Pie regs from Oni so if U missed out on the Grape Pie drop, those Beach Grapes should have some fire to be found. Don’t know how he found a male Grape Pie, possibly a bx.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Definitely feel ya there, not going to lie got a lot of Cookie or Pie crosses, but OG, Sour, and Chem are still kings in my book. Looking forward to some of the TK, OG, and Sour Dubb crosses.


That dubb... rados is legit I’d buy some dubb xs if they sound like they mesh well. Dubble sundae is awesome, that chief hosa looks amazing whoever slayed that one. Harry palms says it’s the uncrowned king of sour and I won’t disagree. Complete opposite structure of sour D though, thick branched afghan.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Terpy just dropped some Wedding Crasher x Grape Pie regs from Oni so if U missed out on the Grape Pie drop, those Beach Grapes should have some fire to be found. Don’t know how he found a male Grape Pie, possibly a bx.


Or a male gsc for chemex ... wtf?! Fucking garbage man list what the real genetics are. Dude is tight with that masonic clown so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 27, 2020)

Second run with the Athena pro running dtw. Topanga lemon #7, came out looking like some of the most fire I’ve ever seen. Photos really don’t do justice to how dense and loaded the buds are, and the stank is overwhelming earthy dirt and sweet lavender. Out my little 2x4 with 3500k 1212 cobs and not much environmental control. Athena pro is Equal to floraflex, IMO, but like 50% cheaper. I cut in jacks ultraviolet for a bloom boost roughly the same ratio floraflex feed chart does with full tilt. Ful-power, quantum organic total, microbe life vitamins and aminos, and plain ol ag-sil 16h. The agsil acts as a ph boost too so I don’t really fuck with ph up/down, but I’ve found adding the agsil first nets a good deal less nute precipitation. I wing it but wouldn’t be hard to figure out the amount of agsil to add initially.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Second run with the Athena pro running dtw. Topanga lemon #7, came out looking like some of the most fire I’ve ever seen. Photos really don’t do justice to how dense and loaded the buds are, and the stank is overwhelming earthy dirt and sweet lavender. Out my little 2x4 with 3500k 1212 cobs and not much environmental control. Athena pro is Equal to floraflex, IMO, but like 50% cheaper. I cut in jacks ultraviolet for a bloom boost roughly the same ratio floraflex feed chart does with full tilt. Ful-power, quantum organic total, microbe life vitamins and aminos, and plain ol ag-sil 16h. The agsil acts as a ph boost too so I don’t really fuck with ph up/down, but I’ve found adding the agsil first nets a good deal less nute precipitation. I wing it but wouldn’t be hard to figure out the amount of agsil to add initially.View attachment 4779620View attachment 4779621View attachment 4779622


Looks amazing man, killer work. My buddy is just about to do a run with Floraflex, but i don’t got money like that so i might try the Athena Pro for flower, and see how that goes.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Second run with the Athena pro running dtw. Topanga lemon #7, came out looking like some of the most fire I’ve ever seen. Photos really don’t do justice to how dense and loaded the buds are, and the stank is overwhelming earthy dirt and sweet lavender. Out my little 2x4 with 3500k 1212 cobs and not much environmental control. Athena pro is Equal to floraflex, IMO, but like 50% cheaper. I cut in jacks ultraviolet for a bloom boost roughly the same ratio floraflex feed chart does with full tilt. Ful-power, quantum organic total, microbe life vitamins and aminos, and plain ol ag-sil 16h. The agsil acts as a ph boost too so I don’t really fuck with ph up/down, but I’ve found adding the agsil first nets a good deal less nute precipitation. I wing it but wouldn’t be hard to figure out the amount of agsil to add initially.


youve had the lemon around for a bit right? Just out of curiousity, why do you think this run was the best? im always interested to see what makes that little bit of extra difference


----------



## Ladiesonly (Dec 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Also wouldn’t surprise me if some of those Grape Pie fems get restocked either Monday or Tuesday, so those that missed out keep your eyes open.


Nice looking for that gasoline and deathstar for sure


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Finished getting the GOG x Zawtz cuts set up, so hopefully will have them in the stable for a while if one checks all the boxes.


Ya man from what I've seen there no oversight or vetting for alot of the seed auctions, right? Pretty much seems anyone can get on there and rip someone off. Kinda crazy, I never have and never would order a pack off an auction.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> That dubb... rados is legit I’d buy some dubb xs if they sound like they mesh well. Dubble sundae is awesome, that chief hosa looks amazing whoever slayed that one. Harry palms says it’s the uncrowned king of sour and I won’t disagree. Complete opposite structure of sour D though, thick branched afghan.


Twins(sour dubb x b-day cake)is $40 on rados site.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya man from what I've seen there no oversight or vetting for alot of the seed auctions, right? Pretty much seems anyone can get on there and rip someone off. Kinda crazy, I never have and never would order a pack off an auction.


True that, seen a lot of people complaining towards Thugpug about them spending ridiculous amounts of money on packs that ended up being fake. The only seedbank i’ve seen really go through it and verify them to make sure they’re legit is Terpy. Then again wouldn’t be surprised if some of those he was auctioning he had just kept in the vault. The ones on Neptune were just insane, seemed like anybody could just post a picture up, and then rake in the cash.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, seen a lot of people complaining towards Thugpug about them spending ridiculous amounts of money on packs that ended up being fake. The only seedbank i’ve seen really go through it and verify them to make sure they’re legit is Terpy. Then again wouldn’t be surprised if some of those he was auctioning he had just kept in the vault. The ones on Neptune were just insane, seemed like anybody could just post a picture up, and then rake in the cash.


Ya that's who is was talking about- Neptune's auctions section. I mean I don't know who in their right mind would spend $1k+ on a pack on Neptune's auction site but it does happen. It's not Gromer's fault, thug pug gear was going for $80 a pack until about covid and news of his definite surgery and retirement.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya that's who is was talking about- Neptune's auctions section. I mean I don't know who in their right mind would spend $1k+ on a pack on Neptune's auction site but it does happen. It's not Gromer's fault, thug pug gear was going for $80 a pack until about covid and news of his definite surgery and retirement.


Not going to lie it was pure comedy gold when TP would go off on some of the chads, but i can feel their frustration at the same time.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 27, 2020)

Tomorrow will be the ladies first day of 12/12 so i’m hyped to see them start stacking. Hopefully they don’t stretch too much, but can always LST them, or throw up some trellis. Also took 2 back up cuts just in case. My buddy just finished his 4th run, so mistakes can happen, and i don’t want to take the chance.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Not going to lie it was pure comedy gold when TP would go off on some of the chads, but i can feel their frustration at the same time.


Dude most of the time I think it's some jr high school kid who stole his moms cc that buys $1k seed from those auctions.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 27, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looks amazing man, killer work. My buddy is just about to do a run with Floraflex, but i don’t got money like that so i might try the Athena Pro for flower, and see how that goes.


Yeah, I actually bought jacks 321 for veg because it’s way cheaper. The veg last forever with Athena though and the plants seem to like it a bit more. The way the ratios are with Athena pro the best combo to buy for cost efficiency would be ten lb veg and 25 of the other two. Email them before you order they’ll send you 20% off if you say you’re on the forums. Floraflex will also kick you a discount if you ask em, 20% too I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2020)

Grumpz right around 8 weeks. 
Smells incredible, definitely has that fuel nose. Greasy almost wet.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Sorry to hear about your job brotha...tough year for our countrymen and women, we'll get thru this shit United States of America...together!


It should only be for a few weeks. I’m considering it more like unpaid time off. We’ve got jobs lined up that just don’t start for a bit. I’m glad that extra unemployment money is about to go through though.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 28, 2020)

No unpaid grape pie got relisted, but there were some good things to go back up tonight. Really wanted that 7 sins for a while and just snagged that. Terp town is back too. Fingers crossed for a grape pie tomorrow.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 28, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Yeah, I actually bought jacks 321 for veg because it’s way cheaper. The veg last forever with Athena though and the plants seem to like it a bit more. The way the ratios are with Athena pro the best combo to buy for cost efficiency would be ten lb veg and 25 of the other two. Email them before you order they’ll send you 20% off if you say you’re on the forums. Floraflex will also kick you a discount if you ask em, 20% too I think.


True that, as of right now all i need is bloom, but might as well get some veg nutrients for the next run, and use that 20% off wisely. Much appreciated man. What’s everyone’s opinion on powersi, heard people saying they’ve been getting really good results with it?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 28, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> No unpaid grape pie got relisted, but there were some good things to go back up tonight. Really wanted that 7 sins for a while and just snagged that. Terp town is back too. Fingers crossed for a grape pie tomorrow.


Soo many things to grab in so little time. Crane city has a drop tomorrow, I think the rest of the Cannarado drop and compound part 3 is supposed to happen before the close of 2020. 

I want some of the Grape pies too, but figuring it all out.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 28, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> No unpaid grape pie got relisted, but there were some good things to go back up tonight. Really wanted that 7 sins for a while and just snagged that. Terp town is back too. Fingers crossed for a grape pie tomorrow.


Yeah i just looked and it said 19 Grape Pie regular crosses which piqued my interest, but there were still only seven or nine. Maybe that was supposed to go under the feminized GPs and they’ll be restocked sometime today, or he might be dropping some new GP regular crosses with the GP bx? Heard people have some really good results with the Grape Nana(Banana OG x GP), so i can’t wait to dig into those, and the one pack left i have of Back to Cherry(Cherry Pie x GP bx).


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 28, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah i just looked and it said 19 Grape Pie regular crosses which piqued my interest, but there were still only seven or nine. Maybe that was supposed to go under the feminized GPs and they’ll be restocked sometime today, or he might be dropping some new GP regular crosses with the GP bx? Heard people have some really good results with the Grape Nana(Banana OG x GP), so i can’t wait to dig into those, and the one pack left i have of Back to Cherry(Cherry Pie x GP bx).


When is he getting the grape gasoline drop and I'm wondering how he will be able to price it vs other seedbanks already selling it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 28, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> When is he getting the grape gasoline drop and I'm wondering how he will be able to price it vs other seedbanks already selling it.


He said once they get them in hand, because all of the other seed banks have been doing pre-sales. Pretty sure they’ll be somewhat cheaper, probably around 20 to 10% would be my guess. Probably why he dropped the GP fems as early as he did, because USPS has been running slow as fuck lately, but that’s all pure speculation though.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 28, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm done ordering seeds after that kings chalice, I know I've said this many times but- I have way to many fucking beans. Rough estimate my bean library is worth well over $5k. Especially with the inflation on all the packs of thug pug I got at $80, probably well over $5k. My jaw has dropped seeing what thug packs are selling for at auction.


Lots of breeders making bank off of gage greens genetic contribution. Say what u will about them, Imo they are at the top of the breeding tree along with afficianado, csi and a few others growing thier own stock, not just sourcing cuts and smashing them together. If gage was cheaper id b running thier gear.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 28, 2020)

Grape pie s1 for trade and for 300 on strainly lol grape gary for 400 lol u gotta be nutz to payy that shit. My. Guy on instagram is supposed to send me a cut of real deal grape pie not pheno hunted mayybe ill sell it on strainly for. 500 or 1000 shit 50 cuts at 500 i can quit my job wtf


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 28, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Lots of breeders making bank off of gage greens genetic contribution. Say what u will about them, Imo they are at the top of the breeding tree along with afficianado, csi and a few others growing thier own stock, not just sourcing cuts and smashing them together. If gage was cheaper id b running thier gear.


Definitely can’t shit on GGG’s work, and they’ve made multiple strains that have led to even better ones. Just not a big fan of them bitching and complaining about people using their work for breeding. Just don’t sell them or give them away if it’s that big of a deal, that’s just my opinion though. Not going to lie it sucks seeing people price gouge like that, but with these major drops it’s inevitable. People have to make their bread don’t get me wrong, but five times or more of a mark up is just greed at least for seeds, and with people happily paying that price tag it’s just going to get worse. Cuts are at least tried and true...for the most part.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 28, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Lots of breeders making bank off of gage greens genetic contribution. Say what u will about them, Imo they are at the top of the breeding tree along with afficianado, csi and a few others growing thier own stock, not just sourcing cuts and smashing them together. If gage was cheaper id b running thier gear.


Ya for sure ggg is what started thug pug, gromer got the studley spewright/mendo breath that he was using in all his very sought after- breath crosses from ggg. Thing is gromer was letting all is gear out for $80, even less 4 years ago. Gromer only made $40 a pack and when the banks saw thug pug getting very popular and they jacked the price pretty sure gromer was already paid for by the seed banks and he was still making just $40 a pack. Can't knock either but gromer from thug pug got excellent genetics out to the people for a very low price.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 28, 2020)

I say fuck anyone who claims ownership! As if anyone invented cannabis, shit makes me wanna slap a fool! I mean, undercutting and stuff like that is bad business and makes a person look bad but that’s not what gromer did, nor many others. Fletcher loves pitching a fit too about “his” work. lol work, that’s a funny term for being a witness!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 28, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah i just looked and it said 19 Grape Pie regular crosses which piqued my interest, but there were still only seven or nine. Maybe that was supposed to go under the feminized GPs and they’ll be restocked sometime today, or he might be dropping some new GP regular crosses with the GP bx? Heard people have some really good results with the Grape Nana(Banana OG x GP), so i can’t wait to dig into those, and the one pack left i have of Back to Cherry(Cherry Pie x GP bx).


That’s strange. It still says 19 GP regs but there aren’t actually that many. Only 9. We get 10 grape pie fems back in stock that will be sweet.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 28, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I say fuck anyone who claims ownership! As if anyone invented cannabis, shit makes me wanna slap a fool! I mean, undercutting and stuff like that is bad business and makes a person look bad but that’s not what gromer did, nor many others. Fletcher loves pitching a fit too about “his” work. lol work, that’s a funny term for being a witness!


Preach!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 28, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I say fuck anyone who claims ownership! As if anyone invented cannabis, shit makes me wanna slap a fool! I mean, undercutting and stuff like that is bad business and makes a person look bad but that’s not what gromer did, nor many others. Fletcher loves pitching a fit too about “his” work. lol work, that’s a funny term for being a witness!


Let's play devils advocate bs. If any of those breeders didn't create that strain, would you have done so on your own? 

What's the next thing to "jump off and be popular "that you will self create. 

That attitude for creating would be carried across all industries and no innovation happening of there was no reward. 

So like Fletcher would you Rather there be no Dosidos?


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 28, 2020)

Seems like breeders would be flattered that others would want to use their genetics. Plus that would mean more notoriety and possibly more business for them right?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Let's play devils advocate bs. If any of those breeders didn't create that strain, would you have done so on your own?
> 
> What's the next thing to "jump off and be popular "that you will self create.
> 
> ...


Would they? Give me a break! LET ME SAY IT LOUDER, NO ONE INVENTED CANNABIS! These aren’t widgets, it’s plants from earth! 
awhat about Neville or Simon? The argument isn’t an argument.
Simply stated as before if you’re afraid of somebody stealing your idea maybe you shouldn’t sell it!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 28, 2020)

i see where you’re coming from, if U don’t risk it, no biscuit. What @Omkarananda said pretty much hit the nail on the head though


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Also, you’re telling me there’s no reward? I would argue that both Gage green and archive have no position to complain that they didn’t get a reward for their work!


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 28, 2020)

Just saw rado comment on IG that there will also be 3rd Gushers drop "very soon". So thats 3 drops im interested in now lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 28, 2020)

I dunno. I plan to get into breeding once I’ve found a few more worthy phenos. I can understand holding a prized cut closely and not giving it away to just anyone, but I’ve never understood jacking the price on these cuts/seeds way up and trying to get rich that way. I’m just not convinced that I’d get my money’s worth from super expensive gear, and I wouldn’t feel comfortable selling a prized cut for some ridiculous sum for that matter either. There’s a difference between being proprietary and being greedy. Like that 7 sins I just ordered. Someone’s trying to sell a cut of fatso for $600 on strainly. Probably a great pheno, but no cut is worth that much. I feel like bragging rights and good smoke should be enough of a reward for creating a killer strain, but then again I’m doing this not to get rich but rather out of genuine curiousity and enjoyment. Rado is the best bang for my buck of all the breeders I’ve found so far. I don’t think I’d find a pheno in a $200 pack of seeds that’s _that_ much better than what I’d find in one of these $40 packs I’ve been buying.

Anyway, just dropped off the cash for that 7 sins. Sent it certified this time to see if it gets there faster.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 28, 2020)

True also they’re definitely could be a valid argument that if GGG and archive didn’t make such a big deal about it there’s definitely a good chance Thugpug, in house, etc. wouldn’t have as big of a following if it wasn’t for them complaining about using their work. Honestly it just gave them a bigger spotlight. U never see Orgnkid or Origins TK complaining about people using their work, at least from what i’ve seen. Now if someone says they’ll give/trade/or let you test a cut or some seeds under certain stipulations and U agree to it, and then turn around and break that agreement then that’s bad business and they would have every right to be pissed off. Anyways going to spray the GOG x Zawtz with Neem oil for the last time, and hopefully nothing finds its way in. Might even sprinkle some diatomaceous earth around the pots, and get some sticky traps just to be extra careful. Working in the nursery full of plants that have thrips, powdery mildew, fungus gnats etc. i definitely have to take a lot more precautions.


----------



## dr.panda (Dec 28, 2020)

Cherry pie kush x gushers


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 28, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I dunno. I plan to get into breeding once I’ve found a few more worthy phenos. I can understand holding a prized cut closely and not giving it away to just anyone, but I’ve never understood jacking the price on these cuts/seeds way up and trying to get rich that way. I’m just not convinced that I’d get my money’s worth from super expensive gear, and I wouldn’t feel comfortable selling a prized cut for some ridiculous sum for that matter either. There’s a difference between being proprietary and being greedy. Like that 7 sins I just ordered. Someone’s trying to sell a cut of fatso for $600 on strainly. Probably a great pheno, but no cut is worth that much. I feel like bragging rights and good smoke should be enough of a reward for creating a killer strain, but then again I’m doing this not to get rich but rather out of genuine curiousity and enjoyment. Rado is the best bang for my buck of all the breeders I’ve found so far. I don’t think I’d find a pheno in a $200 pack of seeds that’s _that_ much better than what I’d find in one of these $40 packs I’ve been buying.
> 
> Anyway, just dropped off the cash for that 7 sins. Sent it certified this time to see if it gets there faster.


Eh i kinda understand selling cuts for a lot if they are certified winners from an extensive pheno hunt, extra points for lab tests on the nug. I listened to a podcast with caleb from CSI and he talked about buying cuts for as much as $2000-2500. But that was back in the day like 20 years ago when variety was more scarce. im about to flower my 7 sins, they have been absolute beasts in veg. I should probably cut clones first lol.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 28, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> Eh i kinda understand selling cuts for a lot if they are certified winners from an extensive pheno hunt, extra points for lab tests on the nug. I listened to a podcast with caleb from CSI and he talked about buying cuts for as much as $2000-2500. But that was back in the day like 20 years ago when variety was more scarce. im about to flower my 7 sins, they have been absolute beasts in veg. I should probably cut clones first lol.


Yeah if you put a lot of work into it then it’s your prerogative to sell it for what you want. If you’ve done a series of chucks and popped hundreds of beans to find that winner, and someone is willing to pay for it, then why not? I just personally couldn’t charge that much for anything. Even something that took hundreds of beans and multiple chucks to find, I couldn’t picture selling cuts for more than $100 since I’d have an unlimited supply, but I believe that good genetics should be spread around freely. With that said, CSI is one of very few places that sells $200 packs that I might actually consider buying.

I’m really interested to see how your 7 sins does. I might pop a few sooner depending on the germination rate of the weed nap. Think there are one or two duds in that pack.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 28, 2020)

My two remaining grumpz. I’m about 80% sure the one on the left is female. Probably need another week to be sure. The one on the right has already showed pistils and been cloned. I cloned the branchiest, best smelling male (also took longer to show sex so seems like a very legit male) as well, just in case. I really hope that one on the left throws some pistils soon because I love the structure. If this one is indeed female then I’m pretty sure it will be the winner.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 28, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m really interested to see how your 7 sins does. I might pop a few sooner depending on the germination rate of the weed nap. Think there are one or two duds in that pack.


excellent germ rate on my 7 sins, 4 of 4.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 28, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> excellent germ rate on my 7 sins, 4 of 4.


Hell yeah, popping 2 next round along with 2 Gushers OG. They both have the Legend/Respect OG cut in it’s genetics, so i’m interested to see what U find.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2020)

Rado just listed cheetah pie. But it’s up for auction. Currently 160$


----------



## a619ster (Dec 28, 2020)

Appears the very limited/popular restocks will be listed as auctions from here on out, guess it's fair in a sense but can definitely see them going for top $...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 28, 2020)

Well looks like we got to be quick on the trigger when they initially drop. Glad i was able to snag a Pie Belly and Grapelatti. Wouldn’t surprise me if they’re going to auction off the non payments. On a brighter note it would be cool if some of his older Legend OG, The White, and Sherb crosses might pop up. Definitely wouldn’t mind dropping a couple bills on some of those. Damn shot up to $400 in less than 2-3 minutes.


----------



## a619ster (Dec 28, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well looks like we got to be quick on the trigger when they initially drop. Glad i was able to snag a Pie Belly and Grapelatti. Wouldn’t surprise me if they’re going to auction off the non payments. On a brighter note it would be cool if some of his older Legend OG, The White, and Sherb crosses might pop up. Definitely wouldn’t mind dropping a couple bills on some of those. Damn shot up to $400 in less than 2-3 minutes.


Damn I already got outbid...I got all the ones I wanted other than the cheetah piss, I had first bid on it but can see it going for around 1k when done...Shit now that I think about it these auctions are going to increase the value of those rare ones I grabbed


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 28, 2020)

Jeez that’s insane. Well I guess there are people willing to pay. I’ll never drop $450 on a pack of beans. Just no, lol.


----------



## Balockaye (Dec 28, 2020)

I don’t know anything about cheetah piss but it doesn’t sound appealing at all haha but everyone’s different  also it looks like the grape pie crosses are being re-listed around new years day.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 28, 2020)

Where is the auction section??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2020)

400$ - now 550$ ouch 


Balockaye said:


> I don’t know anything about cheetah piss but it doesn’t sound appealing at all haha but everyone’s different  also it looks like the grape pie crosses are being re-listed around new years day.
> 
> View attachment 4780400


Your not supposed to post that until after they drop!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 28, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Where is the auction section??


It’s just for the one strain in the grape pie fems section. Up to $700 now. Well I’ll make sure to be on top of things around New Years. Nothing better to do this year. If the site updates at midnight like it did today with the birthday cake relists I’ll have my finger on the trigger.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 28, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> It’s just for the one strain in the grape pie fems section. Up to $700 now. Well I’ll make sure to be on top of things around New Years. Nothing better to do this year. If the site updates at midnight like it did today with the birthday cake relists I’ll have my finger on the trigger.


Until about a month ago you were greenpoints biggest (only) fanboy. What happened? Lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 28, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Where is the auction section??


Same section the Grape Pie fems are, sitting at $1100. Only three were made, so explains the rarity.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 28, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Same section the Grape Pie fems are, sitting at $1100. Only three were made, so explains the rarity.


Yeah I found it duh lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 28, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Rado just listed cheetah pie. But it’s up for auction. Currently 160$


well that sucks

the hypebeats will make it impossible for any of us to get them


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> well that sucks
> 
> the hypebeats will make it impossible for any of us to get them


Hopefully this does not become a trend.


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 28, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hopefully this does not become a trend.


it will

when that pack sells for over 2k you think Rado not gonna put more up? lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 28, 2020)

I knew I should have grabbed that one too... hell should have grabbed the whole line lol. At least I ended up with 7 of the grape pie crosses.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2020)

I just want the s1. The bright side; Well now the compound crosses don’t seems to bad lol. 

I have a Gashers ((Tks1xwhite og swamp boys cut)x gushes)). Smells really dank hints of diesel. Around week 5-6ish. Starting to bulk up and getting frosted. 
She stretched around a foot. And got to close to my solarcure UV. Fried some leaves before I realized. Will post pics, in a few.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 28, 2020)

Well


Zipz55 said:


> well that sucks
> 
> the hypebeats will make it impossible for any of us to get them


theres only 3 packs in existence. You werent gonna get them anyway lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 28, 2020)

T


jonesaa said:


> nice!!! I was lucky to check the site as they were uploading the new gear!!!
> 
> Got the S1's, cheetah pizz, gary payton, la kush, london pound cakes and the white runtz.


That cheetah piss is at over 1k getting auctioned on his site. Says he only released 3 packs, nice grab!


----------



## a619ster (Dec 28, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hopefully this does not become a trend.


It is


Officialoracle420 said:


> I knew I should have grabbed that one too... hell should have grabbed the whole line lol. At least I ended up with 7 of the grape pie crosses.


I grabbed most of the good ones minutes before the newsletter and could have grabbed a bunch more but I try and be fair, I made the mistake of posting them and guess more than 1 person sent him angry emails regarding people getting multiple pks while they missed out, in response he told me to be fair and he was starting an auction..I've drove to Sacramento, humboldt, flown to Colorado to grab Pks and have still miss out, couple yrs ago watched a guy in front of me grab all the last 5 or so sundae drivers after driving 8+ hrs and waiting in line 2 hrs early...Supply and Demand I guess, but don't talk about being fair so close to Christmas while auctioning shit off for 1k+ after complaining about me asking 250 a pk


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 28, 2020)

Rado already posted a reversal of the Cheetah Piss, or LPC in the making can’t remember, but there should definitely be more down the line. Just gotta be quick on the trigger.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2020)

Gashers -week 5 1/2 ish. Just starting to get some swelling.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 29, 2020)

Lol auction pages complaining about Rado doing an auction on a strain he made literally three packs of. The auction page does it for the little guys though, like the ones that can’t get on the drop, because he done swiped them all up trying to sell them for auction on his page… or at least tried to lol. Guess Rado PMW told him no, and to go in the corner for ten whole minutes LOL. Straight up definition of irony, that gave me a good chuckle this morning. Anyways hope y’all have a positive and productive day, hope everyone that’s growing these out finds something special, and hope that everyone that missed out on the last drop is able to grab something they want from the restock.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Until about a month ago you were greenpoints biggest (only) fanboy. What happened? Lol.


Maybe my tastes matured? Maybe I got tired of their aggressive marketing? Maybe I got tired of that thread? Maybe I got tired of stardawg crosses? Maybe I’ve bought or grown out everything I was interested in and felt the need to move on? You decide.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Dec 29, 2020)

Is there going to be more grape fems large variety like release? Don't they reup


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 29, 2020)

Ladiesonly said:


> Is there going to be more grape fems large variety like release? Don't they reup


Rumor is around New Year’s Day. I’ll be watching closely.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 29, 2020)

Ladies all cleaned up starting to hit that stretch. Definitely looks like i’ll need at least one layer of trellis for them. The two OG and Cookie/Gelato dominant cuts are looking really nice. The cuts from the one i’m assuming is Z dom don’t look happy at all. Since the Cookie dominant one basically LST’ed her self, and since the OG dominant one is pretty viny all of the lower growth got decent amount of light. The Z dominant one not so much, she had real fat broad leaves, so the lowers really didn’t get much light at all. Might take a nice cut from one of the main branches, and see if they do any better. We’ll see, they might perk back up once i give them a little bit of air. Would rather have a nice healthy cut for the future, and knock down the yield marginally just in case she’s a keeper.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 29, 2020)

Post office dropped off goodies today


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 29, 2020)

More 


YerpGodMarley said:


> Post office dropped off goodies today
> View attachment 4781108


more goji lol!!! Good grab!!


----------



## Ladiesonly (Dec 29, 2020)

e


YerpGodMarley said:


> Post office dropped off goodies today
> View attachment 4781108


That Nilla wafer looks yum.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Dec 29, 2020)

Finally got my grape pie s1's


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 29, 2020)

Northeastbudz said:


> Finally got my grape pie s1's


Hell yes cant wait for all these grape pie s1 pics hopefully we see some bangers ill throw up some pics of daily grape. And my. Gp bx in a bit


----------



## Northeastbudz (Dec 29, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Hell yes cant wait for all these grape pie s1 pics hopefully we see some bangers ill throw up some pics of daily grape. And my. Gp bx in a bit


I will post some pics as i got but it will probably be awhile. I am excited


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 29, 2020)

Bx and daily grape sorry for the poor quality my camera sux.the 8th pic is gp bx on left daily grape on the right. Pic 6 is grape margy my fav atm Pic 3 is the bx best i could do with my. Old ass phone ..Daily looks more whit but both frosty and. Terps are nice on. Both cant describe really but not bad. The white grape gushers smell very lemony and a little minty at. Week 4ish


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 29, 2020)

holy cow am i happy i grabbed a pack of that Sundae Driver Bx before they sold out everywhere. I have 5 females about half way through flower all looking and smelling AMAZING. The frostiest girls I've ever grown with straight up fruity pebbles terps with some sour gas on the back end. I kept one male that was super frosty and pollinated a branch of each of me females. All the clones rooted super fast and easy as well. I'll Post pics when the buds are getting close to finished.


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 29, 2020)

what will my seeds be? since its a Bx line is it Sundae Drive Bx F2?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 29, 2020)

Some pics of the keeper tent from a couple weeks ago I just hate uploading crappy pics that do no justice but here ya go.ill do ya some better pics when they dry in a. Few weeks .


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 29, 2020)

sourchunks said:


> holy cow am i happy i grabbed a pack of that Sundae Driver Bx before they sold out everywhere. I have 5 females about half way through flower all looking and smelling AMAZING. The frostiest girls I've ever grown with straight up fruity pebbles terps with some sour gas on the back end. I kept one male that was super frosty and pollinated a branch of each of me females. All the clones rooted super fast and easy as well. I'll Post pics when the buds are getting close to finished.


Nice mine. All threw. Balls but next time ill. Just. Let em go, any pollen sacs on yours


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 29, 2020)

sourchunks said:


> what will my seeds be? since its a Bx line is it Sundae Drive Bx F2?


Yessir


----------



## Snowback (Dec 29, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Maybe my tastes matured? Maybe I got tired of their aggressive marketing? Maybe I got tired of that thread? Maybe I got tired of stardawg crosses? Maybe I’ve bought or grown out everything I was interested in and felt the need to move on? You decide.


Don't give in to the negativity. Greenpoint Stardawg crosses can be amazingly good. You are/have been a solid contributor to both this thread and that one.


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 30, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Nice mine. All threw. Balls but next time ill. Just. Let em go, any pollen sacs on yours
> [/QUOT
> no pollen sacks thank goodness. Its a gamble with all the new crosses coming out these days. It seems like i find herms in about 50% of the packs i pop. I check all my plants daily especially around week 3 of flower.....


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 30, 2020)

Anyone in here have experience using powersi? Thinking about snagging some since i really want this run to be dialed in the best i can. i know it’s not organic, but since i’m going to use Athena pro, might as well just go all in with the salts, and just make sure they get a good flush.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Anyone in here have experience using powersi? Thinking about snagging some since i really want this run to be dialed in the best i can. i know it’s not organic, but since i’m going to use Athena pro, might as well just go all in with the salts, and just make sure they get a good flush.


Everyone who runs it seems to love it but it’s mad expensive. Agsil 16h is what I use in powder form. I mix it in a sports bottle with water and add the solution to my tank. Powersi is supposedly ph balanced so it won’t act as an up and you’ll need to use ph up. 2lb bag is 30 bux from buildasoil, that’ll last for many runs if you go that route.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Everyone who runs it seems to love it but it’s mad expensive. Agsil 16h is what I use in powder form. I mix it in a sports bottle with water and add the solution to my tank. Powersi is supposedly ph balanced so it won’t act as an up and you’ll need to use ph up. 2lb bag is 30 bux from buildasoil, that’ll last for many runs if you go that route.


Spend the money you would save running agsil on this stuff, it smells like shit but it’s the bomb. If you would prefer a non stanky microbial inoculant you could get the vitamins and aminos, also good stuff. Ful power is nice also and not unreasonably priced thru buildasoil.
https://growgreenmi.com/microbe-life-hydroponics-photosynthesis-plus-2-5-gal?gclid=CjwKCAiA57D_BRAZEiwAZcfCxSTzqjMh_i_8wrmnnIgBauta7VYzOvN8JovuGhqJEigseo26OtyoHxoCh1YQAvD_BwE


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Spend the money you would save running agsil on this stuff, it smells like shit but it’s the bomb. If you would prefer a non stanky microbial inoculant you could get the vitamins and aminos, also good stuff. Ful power is nice also and not unreasonably priced thru buildasoil.
> https://growgreenmi.com/microbe-life-hydroponics-photosynthesis-plus-2-5-gal?gclid=CjwKCAiA57D_BRAZEiwAZcfCxSTzqjMh_i_8wrmnnIgBauta7VYzOvN8JovuGhqJEigseo26OtyoHxoCh1YQAvD_BwE


Thank U, that’s much appreciated. Shit i’m used to terrible smells. Work in a nursery where it constantly smells like dead rats(because there’s dead rats everywhere), rotting vegetation, and the water smells like rotten eggs. Also i mainly use Alaskan fish fertilizer or Superthrive’s veg nutrients in veg, and they both absolutely reek. Like rotten dead fish and fish poop(since that’s basically what they both are), and other foul smells that i’ll save y’all from the description. Works really well in veg though.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Thank U, that’s much appreciated. Shit i’m used to terrible smells. Work in a nursery where it constantly smells like dead rats(because there’s dead rats everywhere), rotting vegetation, and the water smells like rotten eggs. Also i mainly use Alaskan fish fertilizer or Superthrive’s veg nutrients in veg, and they both absolutely reek. Like rotten dead fish and fish poop(since that’s basically what they both are), and other foul smells that i’ll save y’all from the description. Works really well in veg though.


The photosynthesis stanks but it’s tank mixable and stable for sure. Whatever they do makes it pathogen free but it’s kinda like compost tea for hydro with the mix of bacteria and fungi it has in it.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 30, 2020)

I had a good run usin photosynthesis plus with deechlorinator,terpinator, and some chitosan additive ive been using after bud factor doubled in. Price. The plants changed colors faster and buds are ripenin up now nicely in. Coco. more than when i wasnt using. Microbes. I will. Be. Using. Floralicious next run as well my qt came yesterday, and i snagged a gal. Of photo for only 60. Off amazon


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 30, 2020)

Well my buddies methods definitely aren’t traditional, but what can i say seems to be working. With the cuts that i took, it definitely looks like the GOG x Zawtz will be in the stable for a while if there’s any keepers.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 30, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Rumor is around New Year’s Day. I’ll be watching closely.


What genetics do you have from rado already ?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 30, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well my buddies methods definitely aren’t traditional, but what can i say seems to be working. With the cuts that i took, it definitely looks like the GOG x Zawtz will be in the stable for a while if there’s any keepers.


Whats gog?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 30, 2020)

Whats zelonatti is that skittlez or zawts x gellatti?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Second run with the Athena pro running dtw. Topanga lemon #7, came out looking like some of the most fire I’ve ever seen. Photos really don’t do justice to how dense and loaded the buds are, and the stank is overwhelming earthy dirt and sweet lavender. Out my little 2x4 with 3500k 1212 cobs and not much environmental control. Athena pro is Equal to floraflex, IMO, but like 50% cheaper. I cut in jacks ultraviolet for a bloom boost roughly the same ratio floraflex feed chart does with full tilt. Ful-power, quantum organic total, microbe life vitamins and aminos, and plain ol ag-sil 16h. The agsil acts as a ph boost too so I don’t really fuck with ph up/down, but I’ve found adding the agsil first nets a good deal less nute precipitation. I wing it but wouldn’t be hard to figure out the amount of agsil to add initially.View attachment 4779620View attachment 4779621View attachment 4779622


Id love to trade cutts or even buy a cut if posssible of this


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Id love to trade cutts or even buy a cut if posssible of this


It’s fire bro  hit me up in dm


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

grape o nade getting wet along with my pack of wonder melons and probably some other stuff while I’m at it, within a week. Might pop some topanga lemon x ssh or pineapple haze from top dawg, dk yet.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 30, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> I had a good run usin photosynthesis plus with deechlorinator,terpinator, and some chitosan additive ive been using after bud factor doubled in. Price. The plants changed colors faster and buds are ripenin up now nicely in. Coco. more than when i wasnt using. Microbes. I will. Be. Using. Floralicious next run as well my qt came yesterday, and i snagged a gal. Of photo for only 60. Off amazon


I don't know what "deechlorinator" is but if, as the name suggests, it is meant to neutralize chlorine in your water, just remember that ascorbic acid, which is dirt cheap, does the same thing. Just a suggestion for your consideration.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I don't know what "deechlorinator" is but if, as the name suggests, it is meant to neutralize chlorine in your water, just remember that ascorbic acid, which is dirt cheap, does the same thing. Just a suggestion for your consideration.


active ingredient in dechlorinator+ is sts. wonder if it'd work as a reversal spray


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 31, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Whats gog?


Ghost OG


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 31, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Whats zelonatti is that skittlez or zawts x gellatti?


Honestly couldn’t tell U, but it wouldn’t surprise me if Zawtz was in the genetics. Umami seed co made a Zelatti({Zkittlez x Froyo x Biscotti} x {Motorbreath #15 x Biscotti} which is Umami’s version according to seedfinder) but i’m not sure if it’s the same, actually probably damn near positive that it’s not, and Rado made his own version. Can always try emailing him or hitting him up on iG, but it seems like he’s pretty fond of that Zawtz. So it wouldn’t surprise me if it’s Zawtz x Gelatti bx1 F2, or something along that. Hyped to pop the ECSD/Forum cross, because the picture he posted of that mom looks like it’s fire. Would like to get my hands on across of that Carbon Fiber, because it looks absolutely insane, and it’s parents aren’t no joke either. Wait did U mean Zelatti or Zelonatti? if U meant Zelonatti probably Zkittlez x Cocomero Gelatti or Cocomero Gellati x Zelatti.


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 31, 2020)

Got another scrog of this delicious Animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp going. It was the only stable female I got out of the freebie pack. Smells like froot loops.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 31, 2020)

ianc4990 said:


> Got another scrog of this delicious Animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp going. It was the only stable female I got out of the freebie pack. Smells like froot loops.


I’ve been trying so hard not to pop some Cookie Crisp f3 & few crosses. But everyone says they’re so damn good!!


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 31, 2020)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I’ve been trying so hard not to pop some Cookie Crisp f3 & few crosses. But everyone says they’re so damn good!!


I've had 2 or 3 diff cookie crisp crosses and only got this 1 stable female. Like 2 or 3 had nanners on bottoms. Im def keeping my eyes open for some cookie crisp crosses in the future!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 1, 2021)

Here’s some Peanut Sundae (Dosidos x Sundae Driver) lowers.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

For those that missed out on the GP drop, looks like they’re updating the website. Most likely once it’s back online they’ll be restocked, so keep your eyes peeled, and keep a fast trigger finger. Happy New Year’s, 2021 is hopefully going to be a better year, and hope everybody finds a lot of heat.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 1, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> For those that missed out on the GP drop, looks like they’re updating the website. Most likely once it’s back online they’ll be restocked, so keep your eyes peeled, and keep a fast trigger finger. Happy New Year’s, 2021 is hopefully going to be a better year, and hope everybody finds a lot of heat.


Check the site first thing too lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Check the site first thing too lol


Do U think they’re getting it set up for the Compound drop?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Ladies really hitting that stretch now, all of the cuts have bounced back and are looking really good, so it seems like it’s going to be a good start to 2021. They’ve grown at least a good 4 inches since the flip, except for the Cookie/Gelato dominant genotype. She’s grown may be about 2 to 3 inches, but they seem really happy and healthy. Most likely at least one of the TT’s will be finished outside, because i only have enough room in my tent for at the most 6 of the five gallon fabric pots, and a couple of the Gorillapops definitely earned a spot in the tent if they’re female. i’ll post up some of the pictures of the cuts when i go on my lunch break. Kind of sucks because i couldn’t find a bigger dome at any of the grow stores/nurseries around my area if my life depended on it, but that’s going to change here soon once i order the aero cloner which will definitely come in handy once i get some really nice cuts that i traded for.**Edit** forgot to say that i’m going to need to grab a dehumidifier ASAP, could’ve been overreacting but i think i might’ve found a little bit of PM on one of the leaves of the OG dominant genotype. Made sure to hit it again with some neem oil, and also made sure to get the bottom of the leaves as well. RadoPNW was kind enough to bless me with these, so i want to make sure everything‘s dialed in the best they can be, and also make sure i don’t catastrophically fuck up.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 1, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> I've had 2 or 3 diff cookie crisp crosses and only got this 1 stable female. Like 2 or 3 had nanners on bottoms. Im def keeping my eyes open for some cookie crisp crosses in the future!


Imo lots of gear from not only rado has sacs just keep going its a waste not to flower unless they are uncontrolable


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 1, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Do U think they’re getting it set up for the Compound drop?


Hopefully. I. Want 80 dollar packs not. 250,


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Imo lots of gear from not only rado has sacs just keep going its a waste not to flower unless they are uncontrolable


The only thing i’ve had throw balls was the Blueberry Sundae, and that was completely my fault(well not completely my fault, my boys crazy girlfriend slashed up the tent with a knife, and let’s just say sewing isn’t her strong suit) also could’ve happened because of the spot we chose to run the hose for the AC unit. Sucks that U keep running into those issues though, and hope U can get them resolved.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 1, 2021)

What beans does everyone want from the grape pie line? Even the compound drop. 

I wanted the pink grapes perhaps and some others from the grape pie drop.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What beans does everyone want from the grape pie line? Even the compound drop.
> 
> I wanted the pink grapes perhaps and some others from the grape pie drop.


Personally the S1s, and the Grape Runtz. i know Terapin was looking for the Grape Zkittlez, so i might grab a pack of those for him if he misses the restock. That’s if i’m not late to the party.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 1, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Personally the S1s, and the Grape Runtz. i know Terapin was looking for the Grape Zkittlez, so i might grab a pack of those for him if he misses the restock. That’s if i’m not late to the party.


Glo still has clearwater grape preserves that's grape pie x runtz


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 1, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Glo still has clearwater grape preserves that's grape pie x runtz


Got it already


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Just snagged that, much appreciated @Gemtree
Had been checking to see if it got restocked the past couple of weeks, and gave up on it. Even if Rado restocks them i’ll still snag a pack. Should be interesting to see the differences between the GP being the pollen donor, and the Runtz being the pollen donor.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 1, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just snagged that, much appreciated @Gemtree


Does he have a sale list? Lmao anyone that could post that gp x runtz sounds fire


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 1, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Personally the S1s, and the Grape Runtz. i know Terapin was looking for the Grape Zkittlez, so i might grab a pack of those for him if he misses the restock. That’s if i’m not late to the party.


Can't believe that some of these hybrids are going for so much on auction sites. I just want to grow out the genetics, not even save them for years anymore, to many new things coming.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 1, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Does he have a sale list? Lmao anyone that could post that gp x runtz sounds fire


Real runtz is fire as hell!! Real GP is also fire as hell!! Anyone who says otherwise hasn’t had REAL runtz or GP!! Just saying


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 1, 2021)

Anyone have a few beans of slap and tickle they might wannna trade


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Seen this a couple days ago so i don’t know if it’s still in stock, but there was some Threes Company(Tre OG x Sherb) from Rado on OES. Was going to snag them myself, but that’s not gonna happen anymore so might as well spread the Love. Hundred dollars for a 10 pack of fems. Green dot labs had a really nice cut of the Tre OG, and Sherb seems to always breed really well.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Real runtz is fire as hell!! Real GP is also fire as hell!! Anyone who says otherwise hasn’t had REAL runtz or GP!! Just saying


Haven’t gotten to try any of the Runtz cuts, but one of my buddies that religiously only smokes Chem and it’s crosses from One Plant got some from them. So if he even said he was impressed with the Runtz, i’m sure it’s no joke and deserves the hype.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 1, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Does he have a sale list? Lmao anyone that could post that gp x runtz sounds fire


Just email them for the list that's what I did yesterday. Grape preserves is $85
[email protected]


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 1, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Seen this a couple days ago so i don’t know if it’s still in stock, but there was some Threes Company(Tre OG x Sherb) from Rado on OES. Was going to snag them myself, but that’s not gonna happen anymore so might as well spread the Love. Hundred dollars for a 10 pack of fems. Green dot labs had a really nice cut of the Tre OG, and Sherb seems to always breed really well.


I have those too!! Who is oes?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Just email them for the list that's what I did yesterday. Grape preserves is $85
> [email protected]


Damn would’ve snagged two of them if i had known that, oh well one should be plenty, and that should leave me with enough bread to grab some from the restock. He just restocked two more of them, so if anybody else is interested they’re still in stock, at least from the last time i checked.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I have those too!! Who is oes?


Damn nice score, Oregon Elite Seeds


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 1, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Just email them for the list that's what I did yesterday. Grape preserves is $85
> [email protected]


Damn I just paid way more than that a few weeks ago smh


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 1, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn would’ve snagged two of them if i had known that, oh well one should be plenty, and that should leave me with enough bread to grab some from the restock. He just restocked two more of them, so if anybody else is interested they’re still in stock, at least from the last time i checked.


They didn't adjust your invoice? Figured you guys had the sales list


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 1, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Damn I just paid way more than that a few weeks ago smh


Hate when that happens ugh


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> They didn't adjust your invoice? Figured you guys had the sales list


Yeah they did, not even on the sales list either. Ordered through them multiple times though, and GLO has always been solid at least for me.


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 1, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah they did, not even on the sales list either. Ordered through them multiple times though, and GLO has always been solid at least for me.


It's on mine under the special price clearwater packs or whatever. The prices are always all over the place they make you work for it lol. They've always been good to me too ordered like 2k worth of seeds this summer with no problems


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 1, 2021)

NM should have known OES. They have some bangers rn


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 1, 2021)

In a couple of days time to flip the switch on these. 

GushLatti
White Grape Gushers


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 1, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just snagged that, much appreciated @Gemtree
> Had been checking to see if it got restocked the past couple of weeks, and gave up on it. Even if Rado restocks them i’ll still snag a pack. Should be interesting to see the differences between the GP being the pollen donor, and the Runtz being the pollen donor.


Me 2 what a cross i didnt even notice it b4, almost got the unicorn poop x 4516 but talked myself down


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 1, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4783970View attachment 4783971
> 
> In a couple of days time to flip the switch on these.
> 
> ...


Do you have cuts of gushlatti? Hmu lol that shit gonna be a keeper


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Me 2 what a cross i didnt even notice it b4, almost got the unicorn poop x 4516 but talked myself down


UP x Project 4516 :0 damn that sounds amazing. Only question i have is the 4516, and are they worth the $ some of those crosses are going for. Glad i snagged 2 packs of the UP before the hype, should be fun, and a lot of heat to be found from those.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4783970View attachment 4783971
> 
> In a couple of days time to flip the switch on these.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to what U find from the White Grape Gushers. Sitting on a pack of them myself, and was thinking about popping some this next round but went with the Gushers OG. i honestly and truly believe that the WGG has the potential to be one of the best out of the Gushers lineup.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 1, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Imo lots of gear from not only rado has sacs just keep going its a waste not to flower unless they are uncontrolable


No, its a waste to let one pollen sack that you didn't see ruin a whole crop. 3-6 ounces of loss is alot better than 2-3 pounds. Nothing makes it in my garden unless its 100% stable. No point in keeping lackluster quality when there is literally infinite strains to pick from. Rados stuff has definately not been the most stable genetics in my room, but I've had some really good plants from him.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 1, 2021)

Drop is live. 1 min ago..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

No Grape Runtz or S1s, oh well grabbed Numnum and another pack of Pie Belly.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

if anyone would like to trade their pack of Grape Runtz i got some really rare packs is that i’d be willing to come off of.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 1, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> No Grape Runtz or S1s, oh well grabbed Numnum and another pack of Pie Belly.


At least piebelly has a high chance of finding a grape pie pheno


Nate Dogg said:


> UP x Project 4516 :0 damn that sounds amazing. Only question i have is the 4516, and are they worth the $ some of those crosses are going for. Glad i snagged 2 packs of the UP before the hype, should be fun, and a lot of heat to be found from those.


Anything grandiflora looks ridiculous. Do you have any pugsbreath i think the mendo x studly i need a mendo breath cut


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 1, 2021)

Radogear is up with restocks!! Don’t sleep this time !!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 1, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> if anyone would like to trade their pack of Grape Runtz i got some really rare packs is that i’d be willing to come off of.


What ya got ?? I’ll trade


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> At least piebelly has a high chance of finding a grape pie pheno
> 
> Anything grandiflora looks ridiculous. Do you have any pugsbreath i think the mendo x studly i need a mendo breath cut


Nah one of my close buddies has been asking me about the Pugs Breath. He was even thinking about snagging one off strainly or Neptune or some other auction website/page, i told him that it’s a high chance they’re fake, and to save his money. He didn’t tell me whether or not he pulled the trigger on them, but if they’re fake he can’t say he wasn’t warned.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 1, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Radogear is up with restocks!! Don’t sleep this time !!


It was up at 3 my guy


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What ya got ?? I’ll trade


Word i’ll shoot you a DM once i get off work it would literally take me hours to list off all of the packs i got.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> It was up at 3 my guy


Really?! No lie i’ve been checking since this morning every 15 to 20 minutes, so that’s the second time my slow ass phone has made me miss out on a drop/restock. Was it the same 6 that’s up there now?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 1, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> if anyone would like to trade their pack of Grape Runtz i got some really rare packs is that i’d be willing to come off of.


What rare packs do you got?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What rare packs do you got?


i’ll tell U the same thing i told Oracle. Get off work in about a half hour, and i’ll shoot y’all both a DM. No offense though Oracle has done me a couple solids so he gets first dibs


----------



## topshelfgeez (Jan 1, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Really?! No lie i’ve been checking since this morning every 15 to 20 minutes, so that’s the second time my slow ass phone has made me miss out on a drop/restock. Was it the same 6 that’s up there now?


14 crosses went up. 

Grape pie S1 was gone in under a minute. 

I managed to grab tropicanna x grape pie.


----------



## djsleep (Jan 1, 2021)

managed to grab watercolor frosting, melon styx, and melonacci. Tent is full ATM, but plan to start pheno hunting one of these or Slap N Tickle in about a month when I harvest


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 1, 2021)

topshelfgeez said:


> 14 crosses went up.
> 
> Grape pie S1 was gone in under a minute.
> 
> I managed to grab tropicanna x grape pie.


What is Tropicanna anyone thanks?


----------



## a619ster (Jan 1, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What is Tropicanna anyone thanks?


Believe it's gsc x tangie from oni


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 1, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What genetics do you have from rado already ?


Not very much. I just discovered the site about 3-4 months ago.

I noticed the site is down. Wondering if there will be new stuff when it goes back up.

Been harvesting some of the other plants in the 2x2 tent. Jibba jabba #2 looks decent but nothing special. The super compact #3 still needs a few weeks. The smaller tropicanna x zelatti is kinda larfy, and started throwing nanners. Great terps but I knew it wasn’t a keeper.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Not very much. I just discovered the site about 3-4 months ago.
> 
> I noticed the site is down. Wondering if there will be new stuff when it goes back up.
> 
> Been harvesting some of the other plants in the 2x2 plant. Jibba jabba #2 looks decent but nothing special. The super compact #3 still needs a few weeks. The smaller tropicanna x zelatti is kinda larfy, and started throwing nanners. Great terps but I knew it wasn’t a keeper.


The site was up for a period of time today with the relist. He might be loading up more seeds for the ones that missed out earlier or maybe even the new grape gasoline hybrids.

Not to fond of compound, but rado has some nice work.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 1, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The site was up for a period of time today with the relist. He might be loading up more seeds for the ones that missed out earlier or maybe even the new grape gasoline hybrids.
> 
> Not to fond of compound, but rado has some nice work.


Gotcha. Yeah I’ll be continuing to check. I’m guessing the site went up during the couple hours I was with the family today.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 1, 2021)

Site down for restock? Was looking for Tropicana


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 1, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Site down for restock? Was looking for Tropicana


Today Jan 1st around 3pm east coast time there was a grape pie relist of seeds.
There was a number of them available.

The site has since started another update as of 9pm east coast time. My post to @TerrapinBlazin was saying another one might go down .

Anyone that notices should really just alert the thread.

Btw, Tropicana sold out , it was up for a bit of time from one's that sold out in minutes.


----------



## thepiks (Jan 1, 2021)

sites up, but im a first time buyer from there - where would it be listed? Under Grape Pie regs?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 1, 2021)

thepiks said:


> sites up, but im a first time buyer from there - where would it be listed? Under Grape Pie regs?


Grape pie fems.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 1, 2021)

so i ordered a pack of the num num (zkittlezxgelatti x grape pie) but im having second thoughts since i've always been into reg seeds. Why is everyone so hyped on this fem grape pie drop? there's a bunch of grape pie reg seeds available on his site why not get those? i'm just wondering


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 2, 2021)

Cherry gushers


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 2, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> so i ordered a pack of the num num (zkittlezxgelatti x grape pie) but im having second thoughts since i've always been into reg seeds. Why is everyone so hyped on this fem grape pie drop? there's a bunch of grape pie reg seeds available on his site why not get those? i'm just wondering


IME the “newer” generation of growers want either fems or autos. I can handle fems, but will never grow an auto as long as I live.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jan 2, 2021)

Anyone grew any of the Birthday Cake crosses? Thinking about grabbing a few packs since there 50% off, there's like 9 different crosses offered on the site at the moment, surely a few of them are fire


----------



## Gemtree (Jan 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> IME the “newer” generation of growers want either fems or autos. I can handle fems, but will never grow an auto as long as I live.


Did you grow Tony Clifton? lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 2, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> so i ordered a pack of the num num (zkittlezxgelatti x grape pie) but im having second thoughts since i've always been into reg seeds. Why is everyone so hyped on this fem grape pie drop? there's a bunch of grape pie reg seeds available on his site why not get those? i'm just wondering


The original line of his grape pie line was fems. Had a few hits in the in the current world of cannbis : [Fpog / Fruitty Pebble og x Grape pie ]made : Sunday Driver .
He had a few more things from that earlier line a couple of years back. 2018 ish***

Grape pie is [Cherry Pie x Sour Grapes]

Fun fact : many people think that it is cherry pie x ("Grape"stomper) hence the name grape pie however.

Sour Grapes:
"Sour Grapes is a complex cross between breeder JojoRizo’s Purple Elephant and breeder Elite Seeds’ Chemdawg Sour Diesel, Grape Stomper has quite the pedigree."

Now if you are from the ealier forum era "other forums before this one/even this one" you would know gages greens grape stomper came from this. 

Anyhow most of todays lines are not really worked by breeders and rado has been consistent. Goto the start of the thread( like reading a new novel)


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> IME the “newer” generation of growers want either fems or autos. I can handle fems, but will never grow an auto as long as I live.


I would have to disagree about the Fems and Newer Generation wanting those. In order to get a Motor Breath from Pisces and White Fire from Og Raskal from 2010, they where only available as female/Feminized seeds and those are some of the most sought after plants in todays hybrids Motor Breath 15 and White Fire 43


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 2, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The original line of his grape pie line was fems. Had a few hits in the in the current world of cannbis : [Fpog / Fruitty Pebble og x Grape pie ]made : Sunday Driver .
> He had a few more things from that earlier line a couple of years back. 2018 ish***
> 
> Grape pie is [Cherry Pie x Sour Grapes]
> ...


Elite genetics, king of the solo cup breeding. Is he out of jail yet?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 2, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Elite genetics, king of the solo cup breeding. Is he out of jail yet?


He should be..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 2, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> so i ordered a pack of the num num (zkittlezxgelatti x grape pie) but im having second thoughts since i've always been into reg seeds. Why is everyone so hyped on this fem grape pie drop? there's a bunch of grape pie reg seeds available on his site why not get those? i'm just wondering


Different strokes for different folks. i’d jump on a pack of reg GP bx’s, but doubt that will drop. Personally i like a nice mix of regs and fems to breed/pollen chuck with.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 2, 2021)

Just took a look at the site to see what was left, and it’s the same 2 as last time.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 2, 2021)

I have grown Birthday s1, a few others, now I’m flowering herb (purple punch x birthday cake) and have birthday blues in veg. The s1 I wasn’t happy with the 3 I flowered out at all. The others I can’t remember lol. Herb and the s1’s were very slow growers and veggers. Birthday blues seem “normal”


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jan 2, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Lots of breeders making bank off of gage greens genetic contribution. Say what u will about them, Imo they are at the top of the breeding tree along with afficianado, csi and a few others growing thier own stock, not just sourcing cuts and smashing them together. If gage was cheaper id b running thier gear.





Nate Dogg said:


> True also they’re definitely could be a valid argument that if GGG and archive didn’t make such a big deal about it there’s definitely a good chance Thugpug, in house, etc. wouldn’t have as big of a following if it wasn’t for them complaining about using their work. Honestly it just gave them a bigger spotlight. U never see Orgnkid or Origins TK complaining about people using their work, at least from what i’ve seen. Now if someone says they’ll give/trade/or let you test a cut or some seeds under certain stipulations and U agree to it, and then turn around and break that agreement then that’s bad business and they would have every right to be pissed off. Anyways going to spray the GOG x Zawtz with Neem oil for the last time, and hopefully nothing finds its way in. Might even sprinkle some diatomaceous earth around the pots, and get some sticky traps just to be extra careful. Working in the nursery full of plants that have thrips, powdery mildew, fungus gnats etc. i definitely have to take a lot more precautions.


What do Gage, Archive, Thug Pug, Inhouse etc. all have in common? They wouldn't be half as popular as they are without Norcal Icmag's contribution of ogkb.

Props to him. Barely says a word about it, doesn't want any of the credit and is humble. The rest of them who bitch and whinge about being robbed, copycatted etc should take a long walk off a short pier.

Dosido, Mendobreath, Slurricane, and virtually everything made by Gromer wouldn't even exist if Norcal hadn't risked what he did.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 2, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I would have to disagree about the Fems and Newer Generation wanting those. In order to get a Motor Breath from Pisces and White Fire from Og Raskal from 2010, they where only available as female/Feminized seeds and those are some of the most sought after plants in todays hybrids Motor Breath 15 and White Fire 43


Yes fems have always been around, but IMO they are 10x more popular than they were 10 years ago.
When I sell seeds, that’s the first question I’m asked by “younger heads”...
“Do you have fems or autos?”
No knock or diss at anyone. Just what I’ve personally noticed.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Maybe my tastes matured? Maybe I got tired of their aggressive marketing? Maybe I got tired of that thread? Maybe I got tired of stardawg crosses? Maybe I’ve bought or grown out everything I was interested in and felt the need to move on? You decide.


Lol. Wasn’t trying to upset ya. You were just so aggressive with the greenpoint cheerleading I thought maybe you were heisen. Have a good one.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 2, 2021)

Rado stuff


----------



## tman42 (Jan 2, 2021)

Personally I prefer to run Fem seeds as I have very limited space. I am not new to this as I have been growing since the mid 90's but I love the fact that so many seeds are available in fem nowadays. I have never run an auto and don't have plans on it and still have tons of regular seeds but will always go to the Fem seeds first. Oh and on the subject of stability, I have run quite a few strains of Cannarado now and have never had a herm or have never found any balls on any of the Rado gear even his testers. 

Run whatever kind of seeds that work for you and everyone keep up the great work on these Rado strains! Happy New Year all


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Lol. Wasn’t trying to upset ya. You were just so aggressive with the greenpoint cheerleading I thought maybe you were heisen. Have a good one.


No worries. I wasn’t trying to be a smartass either. Just pointing out the multiple reasons why I became disillusioned with them. Those reasons as well as the disappointing ass purple punch crosses. I shouldn’t have defended them to the extent I did, but I’m also pretty new. Had to experience some things for myself. I was sort of blinded by the cheap prices and the fact that they threw me a couple free packs. I only discovered radogear a few months ago and if I had discovered them sooner I wouldn’t have defended GPS like that. GPS doesn’t throw in full packs of free seeds with $40 orders lol.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> No worries. I wasn’t trying to be a smartass either. Just pointing out the multiple reasons why I became disillusioned with them. Those reasons as well as the disappointing ass purple punch crosses. I shouldn’t have defended them to the extent I did, but I’m also pretty new. Had to experience some things for myself. I was sort of blinded by the cheap prices and the fact that they threw me a couple free packs. I only discovered radogear a few months ago and if I had discovered them sooner I wouldn’t have defended GPS like that. GPS doesn’t throw in full packs of free seeds with $40 orders lol.


No worries at all. I totally agree with everything you’re saying too. I have tons of gps packs in my fridge and there’s some FIRE in many of them. Things just got weird once the purple punch crosses dropped. I’m glad you found rado! Sometimes I feel like I buy for the freebies alone. Ps. Huge deadhead and have always loved your avatar.

one of my paintings


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 2, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Personally I prefer to run Fem seeds as I have very limited space. I am not new to this as I have been growing since the mid 90's but I love the fact that so many seeds are available in fem nowadays. I have never run an auto and don't have plans on it and still have tons of regular seeds but will always go to the Fem seeds first. Oh and on the subject of stability, I have run quite a few strains of Cannarado now and have never had a herm or have never found any balls on any of the Rado gear even his testers.
> 
> Run whatever kind of seeds that work for you and everyone keep up the great work on these Rado strains! Happy New Year all


Yeah, I gotta admit I’ve grown more and more fond of fems as time has gone on. No rado herms yet for me either. Fingers crossed. Lol.

grabbed a single pack of “smilez” (zkittles x grumpz) that randomly popped up.


----------



## djsleep (Jan 2, 2021)

those look phenomenal. Which strains?



Bobby schmeckle said:


> Rado stuff
> View attachment 4784654View attachment 4784655View attachment 4784657View attachment 4784658


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Rado stuff
> View attachment 4784654View attachment 4784655View attachment 4784657View attachment 4784658


Damn she’s drop dead gorgeous, awesome work! if U don’t mind me asking what strain is that? Also did U paint that? if so awesome job! i can barely draw good stick figures.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 2, 2021)

First order arrived, got another pack of Apple Turnover as freebies, so that makes three, and i’m definitely not complaining. Just sent payment out for the second as well, so hopefully it makes it there as quickly as these made it to their new home. i know i got a problem ordering seeds, but sometimes just can’t help myself. Not to mention going to use them in future breeding projects. Would name my seed company Seed Junky Genetics, but Jbeezy already took that… bastard LOL


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 2, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> First order arrived, got another pack of Apple Turnover as freebies, so that makes three, and i’m definitely not complaining. Just sent payment out for the second as well, so hopefully it makes it there as quickly as these made it to their new home.


I wouldn’t mind getting a pack of that apple turnover. I hope they throw that one in with my 7 sins instead of another margy.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> No worries at all. I totally agree with everything you’re saying too. I have tons of gps packs in my fridge and there’s some FIRE in many of them. Things just got weird once the purple punch crosses dropped. I’m glad you found rado! Sometimes I feel like I buy for the freebies alone. Ps. Huge deadhead and have always loved your avatar.
> View attachment 4784705
> one of my paintings


Hey I remember you showing me that a long time ago! It’s awesome!!!


----------



## a619ster (Jan 2, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> so i ordered a pack of the num num (zkittlezxgelatti x grape pie) but im having second thoughts since i've always been into reg seeds. Why is everyone so hyped on this fem grape pie drop? there's a bunch of grape pie reg seeds available on his site why not get those? i'm just wondering


It's the "new new strains" a lot of this fem drop hasn't been grown by anyone yet and some of them are pretty rare as far as the number of pks made so you get that exclusivity...I also prefer regs over fems, easier to tell the difference between and male and female compared to a herm and a female. Lots of breeders are doing strictly fems these days so not as many people can hunt males and use their gear in future crosses, also fems do have their advantages if your growing on a smaller scale.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 2, 2021)

Looks like at least one of the TT‘s will make it in the tent. Three of the Gorillapops finally showed sex, two are male, and one’s female. The other one that’s a little late to the party is looking like a female, if that’s the case, it’s going to be pretty hard to choose which TT stays inside. Leaning towards the shorter squat one in the first pic because i prefer indica’s, and it’d be nice to have a Cherry Pie or GP dom geno. Hit them a little to heavy with some nitrogen, but they’re bouncing back, and seem to be happy and healthy. Also they’re pushing nice pearly white roots through the small holes i have for drainage, so they definitely have some serious vigor.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 2, 2021)

tropicanna x zelatti at day 62. This one is so far nanner free. Nice colorful chunky buds. Love the citrus candy terps. Probably needs two more weeks.


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 2, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Elite genetics, king of the solo cup breeding. Is he out of jail yet?


He's been out....I bought a bunch of seeds off him last year...right b4 he scammed a shit ton of people on IG for bunk auctions... His Lemon Larry has phenos that blow all this new Hype gear out of the water and some...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 2, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn she’s drop dead gorgeous, awesome work! if U don’t mind me asking what strain is that? Also did U paint that? if so awesome job! i can barely draw good stick figures.


Yeah I painted that. Thank you!

those strains were slushers, zqueezit and composure. In that order I believe. All 3 turned out fantastic and are about to get run again.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Hey I remember you showing me that a long time ago! It’s awesome!!!


Thank you! I have a bunch of stealies I’ve painted with various things inside. Usually fish haha


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> No worries at all. I totally agree with everything you’re saying too. I have tons of gps packs in my fridge and there’s some FIRE in many of them. Things just got weird once the purple punch crosses dropped. I’m glad you found rado! Sometimes I feel like I buy for the freebies alone. Ps. Huge deadhead and have always loved your avatar.
> View attachment 4784705
> one of my paintings


Love that!! What happened with the purple punch crosses or at that time ?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 2, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Love that!! What happened with the purple punch crosses or at that time ?


My experience was lots of herms, poor yields, weak terps, or some combination of all of those. I grew out a few different purple punch crosses and they all disappointed. A lot of others had similar experiences.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> No worries. I wasn’t trying to be a smartass either. Just pointing out the multiple reasons why I became disillusioned with them. Those reasons as well as the disappointing ass purple punch crosses. I shouldn’t have defended them to the extent I did, but I’m also pretty new. Had to experience some things for myself. I was sort of blinded by the cheap prices and the fact that they threw me a couple free packs. I only discovered radogear a few months ago and if I had discovered them sooner I wouldn’t have defended GPS like that. GPS doesn’t throw in full packs of free seeds with $40 orders lol.


i think that stuff all taste like old brown leaves! lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 2, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> First order arrived, got another pack of Apple Turnover as freebies, so that makes three, and i’m definitely not complaining. Just sent payment out for the second as well, so hopefully it makes it there as quickly as these made it to their new home. i know i got a problem ordering seeds, but sometimes just can’t help myself. Not to mention going to use them in future breeding projects. Would name my seed company Seed Junky Genetics, but Jbeezy already took that… bastard LOL


So what's "pieLattie" (Cherry Pie x Gellati)?


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 2, 2021)

jonesaa said:


> Original order, delivered today... thanks Rado!
> 
> View attachment 4784920


You where able to get two** cheetah piss. Thought there was a limit.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 2, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So what's "pieLattie" (Cherry Pie x Gellati)?


Grape Pie x Gelatti(possibly Gelatti bx), so Pie Belly is kind of a GP bx. i believe a true bx would be GP x Pielatti, anyone feel free to correct me if i’m wrong. Wish i could’ve got the S1s, but i’m more than happy with a sort bx, and i still got a true GP bx(GP x SD) fems in the vault. Should be able to find some heavy GP dominant ones, and also really looking forward to the Grapelatti. Which is basically the same thing as Pielatti, just the pollen donors reversed. Should be able to find some with a really nice creamy grape gelato funk, but with some more gas.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 2, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Grape Pie x Gelatti(possibly Gelatti bx), so Pie Belly is kind of a GP bx. i believe a true bx would be GP x Pielatti, anyone feel free to correct me if i’m wrong. Wish i could’ve got the S1s, but i’m more than happy with a sort bx, and i still got a true GP bx(GP x SD) fems in the vault. Should be able to find some heavy GP dominant ones, and also really looking forward to the Grapelatti. Which is basically the same thing as Pielatti, just the pollen donors reversed. Should be able to find some with a really nice creamy grape gelato funk, but with some more gas.


My gp i posted was a bx and it looks just like the pic on the webste for the fems. But. I have to say the rado cut. That deushettes. Growery sells looks different than mine mine reminds me. More of a stomper leaner i think rados cut. Leans. Heavy to the pie. He said his has big fat. Fan leaves, and. Stomper is. Not that heavy indica leaning.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 2, 2021)

Pie bellys. Came today with. 6 in the pack and 10 apple turnovers that ill probably never get. To pop. So many freebies.. Still. Have lemonessence from. 3. Yrs. Ago


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 2, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Pie bellys. Came today with. 6 in the pack and 10 apple turnovers that ill probably never get. To pop. So many freebies.. Still. Have lemonessence from. 3. Yrs. Ago


if U like or Love lemon terps, pop those Lemonessence! The genotype me and my buddy found out of the freebies i got was fire! Probably would’ve made some insane extract too, speaking of extract still got the trim from her around here somewhere. She stretched like crazy though, and by the time she was done stretching she was at least 3 to 4 times bigger then she was before the flip. Grew right over the lights, and had to train her back down. Had some of the best lemon terps i’ve ever had in my life, but also had some sweet peach rings funk. Probably would be an awesome strain to run outdoors.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 2, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> if U like or Love lemon terps, pop those Lemonessence! The genotype me and my buddy found out of the freebies i got was fire! Probably would’ve made some insane extract too, speaking of extract still got the trim from her around here somewhere. She stretched like crazy though, and by the time she was done stretching she was at least 3 to 4 times bigger then she was before the flip. Grew right over the lights, and had to train her back down. Had some of the best lemon terps i’ve ever had in my life, but also had some sweet peach rings funk. Probably would be an awesome strain to run outdoors.


Good to know. The white grape gushers smell very lemony cleaner scent in wk 4 i can tell theyre gonna stank


----------



## prologger (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## prologger (Jan 2, 2021)

prologger said:


> View attachment 4785095


Back to cookies, Apple turnover, and Zawtz freebies now in the tent.


----------



## Snowback (Jan 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> No worries at all. I totally agree with everything you’re saying too. I have tons of gps packs in my fridge and there’s some FIRE in many of them. Things just got weird once the purple punch crosses dropped. I’m glad you found rado! Sometimes I feel like I buy for the freebies alone. Ps. Huge deadhead and have always loved your avatar.
> View attachment 4784705
> one of my paintings


Agreed. I have not yet seen a single pic of one of their PP crosses that inspires.


----------



## killakanna (Jan 2, 2021)

jonesaa said:


> View attachment 4785082


You’re so damn lucky. The Grape Gary and Cheetah Pie were on my list and same with the Sugar Milk. Just missed out on it because I was busy growing out my own crosses. Oh well. Next time!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 3, 2021)

Looking for Grapehead, Marmalade, and Fuzzy Pie beans or cuts.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I wouldn’t mind getting a pack of that apple turnover. I hope they throw that one in with my 7 sins instead of another margy.


I have lots of Margy freebies. I did the blue curaçao and both the females I got were killer. Makes me wonder what’s in some of the other margys. I have heard herm issues though...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 3, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Love that!! What happened with the purple punch crosses or at that time ?


Exactly what terrapin said.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have lots of Margy freebies. I did the blue curaçao and both the females I got were killer. Makes me wonder what’s in some of the other margys. I have heard herm issues though...


I grew 5 or 6 roasted garlic margy last year. All were decent but one was top notch. A good blend of gmo and margy. Rotten garbage smell with a lemony type taste. Good color and bag appeal too.

Edit: did find a ball or two but I flipped them before they were sexually mature.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 3, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have lots of Margy freebies. I did the blue curaçao and both the females I got were killer. Makes me wonder what’s in some of the other margys. I have heard herm issues though...


The House Margy my buddy grew was some fire, looking forward to to hunting through the Drunken Monkey(Bananimal x FM), RGM, and the One Night Stand. Regret selling the pack of Skunky Margy, and the worst part about it the dude wasn’t even able to get any to pop. Well two did, and died shortly after. What a waste of good genetics.


----------



## killakanna (Jan 3, 2021)

Lookin for Grape Gary, Cheetah Pie and any of the Grape Gasoline’s when they come out. Seeds or cuts. I work 18 hour days atm so I miss a lot. I have a pretty extensive library if you want to trade. Or I can pay too. Peace and love cannafam


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 3, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> can't believe that grape-o-nade one of the only two left. if you've never ran a lemonade/lemon tree cross you're missing out.


What the Lemonade in Grape- o -Nade?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 3, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What the Lemonade in Grape- o -Nade?


Pretty sure it’s an s1 of lemon tree or just straight lemon tree


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 3, 2021)

my pack of num num is gonna be back on his site soon because i decided to pass on it. I'm currently running a pack of his Sundae Driver Bx and have 5 phenos that are incredible. I can't imagine anything better honestly. Dense, crazy frost, some purple hues, incredible terps.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 4, 2021)

5/7 weed nap sprouted. What weird seeds. 3 of them got helmets that had to be removed with tweezers. One bean straight jumped out of the rockwool cube. One sprout seemed to have committed suicide. Somehow it decapitated itself. 5 healthy sprouts should give me a good selection of phenos.

Got the 4x4 veg tent set up so I might pop some regs. Pretty sure I’m gonna do the RGM, but I’ll wait to see what comes with my 7 sins. Still considering buying that grape-o-nade. If nobody else does I will.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 4, 2021)

Anyone else constantly building things for their grow. Got another layer of trellis net put on the Animal sherb x cookie crisp


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 4, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> 5/7 weed nap sprouted. What weird seeds. 3 of them got helmets that had to be removed with tweezers. One bean straight jumped out of the rockwool cube. One sprout seemed to have committed suicide. Somehow it decapitated itself. 5 healthy sprouts should give me a good selection of phenos.
> 
> Got the 4x4 veg tent set up so I might pop some regs. Pretty sure I’m gonna do the RGM, but I’ll wait to see what comes with my 7 sins. Still considering buying that grape-o-nade. If nobody else does I will.


I already got one!


----------



## Railage (Jan 4, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Anyone else constantly building things for their grow. Got another layer of trellis net put on the Animal sherb x cookie crisp
> View attachment 4786642View attachment 4786643


hell yeah can’t wait to see them finish, is it hunted already or different phenos?

I found a 7 pack for auction and scooped them up the Animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp f3 (Also came with an 8 pack of the White Bubba Hoe)


----------



## a619ster (Jan 4, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Anyone else constantly building things for their grow. Got another layer of trellis net put on the Animal sherb x cookie crisp
> View attachment 4786642View attachment 4786643


Have you ran those yet, I have a pk I'm excited to pop but have heard reports of them herming just a heads up keep an eye on them, hope you find something special!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 4, 2021)

Grape Pie drop!! Sadly I won’t be keeping any of the grape runtz.... but in the end I got something’s I’ve been wanting for a long time...PS I have 4 more gp’s on the way !!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 4, 2021)

Freebies that came with that order & the packs I’ve been wanting for a long time!! Thanks homie you know who you are!!!


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 4, 2021)

Railage said:


> hell yeah can’t wait to see them finish, is it hunted already or different phenos?
> 
> I found a 7 pack for auction and scooped them up the Animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp f3 (Also came with an 8 pack of the White Bubba Hoe)





a619ster said:


> Have you ran those yet, I have a pk I'm excited to pop but have heard reports of them herming just a heads up keep an eye on them, hope you find something special!


I've ran this pheno before. Its the only plant that I've finished out of the few cookie crisp crosses I've tried. Had mostly males with them and a few throw random nanners. Ive had too many crops seeded, so they get tossed at first sign. I love this pheno because of the easy trim. Runs 65-70 days


----------



## Railage (Jan 4, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> I've ran this pheno before. Its the only plant that I've finished out of the few cookie crisp crosses I've tried. Had mostly males with them and a few throw random nanners. Ive had too many crops seeded, so they get tossed at first sign. I love this pheno because of the easy trim. Runs 65-70 days
> View attachment 4786940View attachment 4786941View attachment 4786942


Gorgeous, I hope I can get a female.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 4, 2021)

Well looks like i’m going to pop Gushers OG, some GP cross not sure yet, and the 7 sins. Had to rip everything due to some bullshit. One step forward 2 steps back ‍


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 4, 2021)

so here's a breakdown of my 5 phenos of Sundae Driver Bx. I will post pics this week since harvest is coming soon.
#1- very different from the rest. short, lime green, huge calyx, almost a sour diesel looking and smelling girl caked in frost.
#2- resin rails to the max, chunky, has a sour gas/fruit cake Terp going on.
#3- knuckly chunks of buds all the way down the stems, starting to get purple tints, fruity pebble and gas smells great.
#4- light green frost bombs, straight fruity pebbles cereal like AMAZING probably most captivating out of all 5. The only one that has been tricky to clone, the others popped roots very fast. i finally got a cut of her to root

all except #1 are rock hard dense, like forum cookie dense. similar cookie bud structure too.


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 5, 2021)

Cherry gushers start of week 7
Cherry pie kush x gushers 
Smells kind of fruity and funky.... little gas... hard to place but think cure will bring it out.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 5, 2021)

Spice Rack


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jan 5, 2021)

Looking at the site, & whats left to offer, if you could grab 1 pack & only 1 pack what would you guys recommend?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 5, 2021)

All that work down the fucking drain because my neighbors called the cracka’s on me for smoking a j on my back porch in peace, and the worst thing about it is if they would of asked me i would have told them i had my medical card. Back to fucking square one i guess.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 5, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Looking at the site, & whats left to offer, if you could grab 1 pack & only 1 pack what would you guys recommend?


Twins, Sasha And Goodnight Moon would be my choices. Can’t really beat them for the price.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> All that work down the fucking drain because my neighbors called the cracka’s on me for smoking a j on my back porch in peace, and the worst thing about it is if they would of asked me i would have told them i had my medical card. Back to fucking square one i guess.


You can’t get cultivation access with you medicinal use?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> You can’t get cultivation access with you medicinal use?


No not in FL, plus i’m pretty sure if U have a card that basically gives them the right to search your house, car, etc., and i got plenty of seeds so i’d rather be safe than sorry. Just sucks there’s always something, i mind my business, and treat people the same way i would wanna be treated. Can’t mope around though, just got to get back to work.**correction** U can but you need to $2.2 million in the bank that U can’t touch, U can’t have claimed bankruptcy in the past five or 10 years, and U have to have owned a nursery for either 20 to 30 years. i’m nowhere near any of those criteria‘s.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 5, 2021)

Anyone have extra fuzzy pie cuts or beans ?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 5, 2021)

Dubble sundae chopp


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 5, 2021)

I’m popping the shit on the left for sure(the sandwich bag is topanga lemon 7 x ssh, popping like 6 and culling the males just to see what she looks like) but it’s up in the air between the two rado packs on the right. I want to pop the grape o nade because that pack is still on the site which is annoying to me after seeing some packs get auctioned for a stack, and I know there’s heat in there. But I also want to pop the Death Star/Tangie because if I can pull a nice male it would mix really well with the topanga lemon, I think. Who wanna see which ran?!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I’m popping the shit on the left for sure(the sandwich bag is topanga lemon 7 x ssh, popping like 6 and culling the males just to see what she looks like) but it’s up in the air between the two rado packs on the right. I want to pop the grape o nade because that pack is still on the site which is annoying to me after seeing some packs get auctioned for a stack, and I know there’s heat in there. But I also want to pop the Death Star/Tangie because if I can pull a nice male it would mix really well with the topanga lemon, I think. Who wanna see which ran?!View attachment 4787859


Grape o Nade


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 5, 2021)

Birthday Blues on right and Minute Maid on right. And what is wrong with these leaves ?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 5, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Birthday Blues on right and Minute Maid on right. And what is wrong with these leaves ? View attachment 4787865View attachment 4787866View attachment 4787867


Looks like potassium/magnesium lockout I would guess from hot soil


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 5, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Birthday Blues on right and Minute Maid on right. And what is wrong with these leaves ? View attachment 4787865View attachment 4787866View attachment 4787867


Looks like it could possibly be a zinc deficiency, not 100% sure about that though. Micro nutrient deficiency is usually pretty rare though, so I would put my money on wood cap Jewelrunner said


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looks like it could possibly be a zinc deficiency, not 100% sure about that though. Micro nutrient deficiency is usually pretty rare though, so I would put my money on wood cap Jewelrunner said


Trace element deficiencies like zinc and iron are rare. He’s running good inputs so that shouldn’t ever be a problem really. I would bet the soil is a tad overfertilized causing a lockout. Potassium and mag def typically show first, been there a few times running soil in containers. They’ll probably grow outta it. A mistake in soil is to try and flush out excess nutes. I would let those pots dry back pretty good and then water the root zone sparingly until they start to show some healthy growth. Like let them dry out really well. Add compost tea and bennies again when they start bouncing.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Trace element deficiencies like zinc and iron are rare. He’s running good inputs so that shouldn’t ever be a problem really. I would bet the soil is a tad overfertilized causing a lockout. Potassium and mag def typically show first, been there a few times running soil in containers. They’ll probably grow outta it. A mistake in soil is to try and flush out excess nutes. I would let those pots dry back pretty good and then water the root zone sparingly until they start to show some healthy growth. Like let them dry out really well. Add compost tea and bennies again when they start bouncing.


True that, the only Micro nutrient deficiencies i’ve ran across using soil is magnesium, and sometimes calcium. Like U said though it’s extremely rare, but i did notice running LEDs is that the plants eat through magnesium a lot more then outdoor or hps


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> if anyone needs rare packs of seeds let me, i need to stack up as much bread as i can. No GP, SD, or UP but have others some might be interested in.


What is[ up ]?


----------



## Drewsnutz (Jan 6, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I’m popping the shit on the left for sure(the sandwich bag is topanga lemon 7 x ssh, popping like 6 and culling the males just to see what she looks like) but it’s up in the air between the two rado packs on the right. I want to pop the grape o nade because that pack is still on the site which is annoying to me after seeing some packs get auctioned for a stack,


Where are you seeing these being auctioned?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 6, 2021)

Love Rado, but am sick of the cherry, floral bday cake dom crosses. Remember the old days, lemon thai come out, all bout lemons, lol full circle on that one. Grapefruit, blueberry, raspberry etc.. Why I like the ranka danka fuels, chems, paint thinner, etc. And anything with grape pie in it, uncle, I give, you can have it.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 6, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Love Rado, but am sick of the cherry, floral bday cake dom crosses. Remember the old days, lemon thai come out, all bout lemons, lol full circle on that one. Grapefruit, blueberry, raspberry etc.. Why I like the ranka danka fuels, chems, paint thinner, etc. And anything with grape pie in it, uncle, I give, you can have it.


The rappers these days drive the hype strains. And remember nothing rhymes with orange. Lol.

I do love my Jelly Pie cut I been growing for like 3 years. I love grape so much I went and bought some Num Num beans even though I have a good grape keeper already. If you don’t like the trend in breeders beans just wait a month till their next release.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 6, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> The rappers these days drive the hype strains. And remember nothing rhymes with orange. Lol.
> 
> I do love my Jelly Pie cut I been growing for like 3 years. I love grape so much I went and bought some Num Num beans even though I have a good grape keeper already. If you don’t like the trend in breeders beans just wait a month till their next release.


There's no perfect rhyme for orange but perfect rhymes are for pretentious cunts with no creativity lol. Never came across a word I couldn't rhyme with


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 6, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I’m popping the shit on the left for sure(the sandwich bag is topanga lemon 7 x ssh, popping like 6 and culling the males just to see what she looks like) but it’s up in the air between the two rado packs on the right. I want to pop the grape o nade because that pack is still on the site which is annoying to me after seeing some packs get auctioned for a stack, and I know there’s heat in there. But I also want to pop the Death Star/Tangie because if I can pull a nice male it would mix really well with the topanga lemon, I think. Who wanna see which ran?!View attachment 4787859


11 seeds in the wonder melon pack and 6 in the grape o nade. All in towels


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 6, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> There's no perfect rhyme for orange but perfect rhymes are for pretentious cunts with no creativity lol. Never came across a word I couldn't rhyme with


“Schmorange” is about as creative as I could come up with. But I bought seeds of a strain called Num Num on the internet so my smarts are questionable.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 6, 2021)

I’m doing a male hunt of Grumpz F2 and Bodhi Cherry Queen. The best one gets to dump on my upcoming flower lineup. Kinda hope most of the Grumpz are male. 

Birthday Funk
Grumpz
Lemon tree x purple punch 
Jelly Pie
Chem Cookie Trip (vanilla cake pheno) 
Slurricane (Archive f1)


----------



## skuba (Jan 6, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> There's no perfect rhyme for orange but perfect rhymes are for pretentious cunts with no creativity lol. Never came across a word I couldn't rhyme with


“Orange” kinda rhymes with “boring”, which is exactly what orange strains are 
Actually African Orange was pretty awesome


----------



## prologger (Jan 6, 2021)

Grumpz f2


GrowRijt said:


> I’m doing a male hunt of Grumpz F2 and Bodhi Cherry Queen. The best one gets to dump on my upcoming flower lineup. Kinda hope most of the Grumpz are male.
> 
> Birthday Funk
> Grumpz
> ...


I have 4 Grumpz started outta a freebie pack of 5. I’m hoping for atleast one female myself.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 6, 2021)

prologger said:


> Grumpz f2
> 
> I have 4 Grumpz started outta a freebie pack of 5. I’m hoping for atleast one female myself.


I’ll be fine with one or two. Should be some hot shit in there I reckon.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 6, 2021)

Bids4BOG on iG has a pack of Blueberry Shortcake up for auction for a good cause...


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 6, 2021)

skuba said:


> “Orange” kinda rhymes with “boring”, which is exactly what orange strains are
> Actually African Orange was pretty awesome


It definitely rhymes with orange unless you're pronouncing it as arr ringe lol. The key would be to say borin' rather than boring so you're not stressing that g at the end of the word.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## sourchunks (Jan 6, 2021)

Sundae Driver #3


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 7, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Officialoracle420 said:
> 
> 
> > Birthday Blues on right and Minute Maid on right. And what is wrong with these leaves ? View attachment 4787865View attachment 4787866View attachment 4787867
> ...


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 7, 2021)

Got the 7 sins in. They hooked it up again. 9 7 sins beans and 12 more RGM. I’m going to have a serious RGM pheno hunt on my hands soon.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## sourchunks (Jan 7, 2021)

Sundae Driver #1. Probably my least favorite out of the 5 phenos


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 7, 2021)

Tropicanna x zelatti at day 67 of 12/12. Looks like she still wants to put on some weight, but I’m starting to worry about nanners. The other pheno that started throwing nanners developed these same hard knobs of calyxes. Hopefully there aren’t any nanners inside these.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 7, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Tropicanna x zelatti at day 67 of 12/12. Looks like she still wants to put on some weight, but I’m starting to worry about nanners. The other pheno that started throwing nanners developed these same hard knobs of calyxes. Hopefully there aren’t any nanners inside these. View attachment 4789698


Pull it bro they aint nanners


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 7, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Sundae Driver #1. Probably my least favorite out of the 5 phenos


Lets c your keeper


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 7, 2021)

Purple margy day 23. Smells like red wine right now, looks decently frosty. Bison breath on the right.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 7, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> View attachment 4788919View attachment 4788920


Wow!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 7, 2021)

No I don’t check runoff I don’t have much runoff either. Don’t check ppm. Don’t ph anything. I may have to ph my water again though to fix this.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## sourchunks (Jan 7, 2021)

Sundae Driver 'fruity pebbles' pheno
I've never tried Fruity pebbles OG but this IS fruity pebbles OG haha. Spot on super strong fruity pebbles cereal terps!! Incredible


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 8, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> No I don’t check runoff I don’t have much runoff either. Don’t check ppm. Don’t ph anything. I may have to ph my water again though to fix this.


2 issues right there


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 8, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Sundae Driver 'fruity pebbles' pheno
> I've never tried Fruity pebbles OG but this IS fruity pebbles OG haha. Spot on super strong fruity pebbles cereal terps!! Incredible


That last 1 def leans biscotti with those hard little nugz


----------



## grimweeder (Jan 8, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Birthday Blues on right and Minute Maid on right. And what is wrong with these leaves ? View attachment 4787865View attachment 4787866View attachment 4787867


That sick looking plant with the leaves. It looks exactly like mine did when they need watering more often. The soil/roots are drying out too much in between watering. It’s basically the equivalent to drought. If your soil is dry try to keep it moist for a couple weeks an only let it dry out fully or ideally not quit dry like once a week at the most. I Had this issue about a decade ago in coco but also in soil when I switched and the only way to fix it was water/feeding every day during flower and/or when the roots have rooted out their pots as I never had the problem before but had become lazy as was watering every other day instead of every day like I used to during flower and late veg. Once or twice here an there is fine but when it gets consistent is when the plants shows these leaf signs. It jus gets worse an then leaves will die off eventually and you’ll loose loads in yield if it gets that bad if you do not do anything to try to fix the issue.

I went back to growing in coco an rarely see this pop up if I do it’s always from when I forget to water for a day but then do that for a couple waterings in a row. I try to make sure I water an feed every day now unless they are in early veg etc but it’s a consistent thing I’ve noticed as the cause over the past 10 years or so. 

Some plants are more resistant to drought or periods of less water so do not exhibit any signs and sometimes the other plants roots may not be quit as big there’s still some space for water to pocket so the plants can suck it up still preventing this issue. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 8, 2021)

i know this isn’t Rado‘s strain, but it has the GP in it, so figured could be relevant to this thread. Also have some GP S1s on the way thanks to an awesome buddy, Grape Runtz should be on their way here soon thanks to another awesome buddy, just sent out payment for the Pie Belly, and NumNum for a buddy that was busy during the drop. Also wanted to say thank U to everyone that’s helped me during these fucked up times. Y’all helped me raise enough money to pay what needed to get paid, and also be able to send out my payment for the PB & NN. Seriously i can’t put it in to words how thankful and grateful i am for everyone in here. Hope everyone had a better start to 2021 then i did, and hope we all find some absolute fucking heaters this year!
On a sidenote going to be interesting seeing the difference between the Grape Runtz, and the Grape Reserves. Heard that the White Runtz was better than the OG Runtz cut but we’ll see. Also since the pollen donors are reversed should be pretty interesting to see if that makes them more dominant to the mothers side of the genetics, or the fathers. Never even tried Runtz yet so it’s time to see what all this hype is about. Shit for $400 a pack for the Compound and Runtz Collabs it better live up to the hype, or there’s going to be a lot of pissed off customers, and going to be the same debacle like when Candy Rain dropped.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 8, 2021)

Sidenote, kind of sucks having all these seeds showing up. Could’ve used that money, but like they say hindsight is 20/20 right


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 8, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> i know this isn’t Rado‘s strain, but it has the GP in it, so figured could be relevant to this thread. Also have some GP S1s on the way thanks to an awesome buddy, Grape Runtz should be on their way here soon thanks to another awesome buddy, just sent out payment for the Pie Belly, and NumNum for a buddy that was busy during the drop. Also wanted to say thank U to everyone that’s helped me during these fucked up times. Y’all helped me raise enough money to pay what needed to get paid, and also be able to send out my payment for the PB & NN. Seriously i can’t put it in to words how thankful and grateful i am for everyone in here. Hope everyone had a better start to 2021 then i did, and hope we all find some absolute fucking heaters this year!
> On a sidenote going to be interesting seeing the difference between the Grape Runtz, and the Grape Reserves. Heard that the White Runtz was better than the OG Runtz cut but we’ll see. Also since the pollen donors are reversed should be pretty interesting to see if that makes them more dominant to the mothers side of the genetics, or the fathers. Never even tried Runtz yet so it’s time to see what all this hype is about. Shit for $400 a pack for the Compound and Runtz Collabs it better live up to the hype, or there’s going to be a lot of pissed off customers, and going to be the same debacle like when Candy Rain dropped.


 sux that life keeps putting hurdles in your way. Glad ur all set bro and glad to hear you got help from some of us. Radomunityyy 4 life. Lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 8, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> That sick looking plant with the leaves. It looks exactly like mine did when they need watering more often. The soil/roots are drying out too much in between watering. It’s basically the equivalent to drought. If your soil is dry try to keep it moist for a couple weeks an only let it dry out fully or ideally not quit dry like once a week at the most. I Had this issue about a decade ago in coco but also in soil when I switched and the only way to fix it was water/feeding every day during flower and/or when the roots have rooted out their pots as I never had the problem before but had become lazy as was watering every other day instead of every day like I used to during flower and late veg. Once or twice here an there is fine but when it gets consistent is when the plants shows these leaf signs. It jus gets worse an then leaves will die off eventually and you’ll loose loads in yield if it gets that bad if you do not do anything to try to fix the issue.
> 
> I went back to growing in coco an rarely see this pop up if I do it’s always from when I forget to water for a day but then do that for a couple waterings in a row. I try to make sure I water an feed every day now unless they are in early veg etc but it’s a consistent thing I’ve noticed as the cause over the past 10 years or so.
> 
> ...


Yeah helps a lot!! Thanks!! Thing is I’ve grown some of these before and never really had this kinda issue. I like my pots to stay on the dryer side for possible bugs issues. I am thinking that because I stopped ph’ing my water that that could very well be what’s going on here. My plants may either not be able to take up certain things or way too much or certain things/nutrients. Just my thoughts at this point. I would love to try some blumats or something to keep the soil more moist all the time and see how that goes BUT it’s just the last thing I want to have to deal with is any bugs. Which also keeps me out of the whole “living soil” category.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 8, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> That sick looking plant with the leaves. It looks exactly like mine did when they need watering more often. The soil/roots are drying out too much in between watering. It’s basically the equivalent to drought. If your soil is dry try to keep it moist for a couple weeks an only let it dry out fully or ideally not quit dry like once a week at the most. I Had this issue about a decade ago in coco but also in soil when I switched and the only way to fix it was water/feeding every day during flower and/or when the roots have rooted out their pots as I never had the problem before but had become lazy as was watering every other day instead of every day like I used to during flower and late veg. Once or twice here an there is fine but when it gets consistent is when the plants shows these leaf signs. It jus gets worse an then leaves will die off eventually and you’ll loose loads in yield if it gets that bad if you do not do anything to try to fix the issue.
> 
> I went back to growing in coco an rarely see this pop up if I do it’s always from when I forget to water for a day but then do that for a couple waterings in a row. I try to make sure I water an feed every day now unless they are in early veg etc but it’s a consistent thing I’ve noticed as the cause over the past 10 years or so.
> 
> ...


Ps this is re amended used soil. Never did it this way before so I couldn’t expect it to go good.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 8, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> sux that life keeps putting hurdles in your way. Glad ur all set bro and glad to hear you got help from some of us. Radomunityyy 4 life. Lol


Appreciate that man, hate to get religious but like one of my brothers told me “if God isn’t given U any hurdles or the devil isn’t tempting U you’re probably on the wrong path“. Just going to take this in stride, keep my head up, and keep striving


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 8, 2021)

Was over at my buddies house helping him trim up the Sugar Rush, and that bad bitch is throwing down. She looks absolutely dropdead gorgeous, and smells amazing to. Sucks that i couldn’t talk him into trying to reveg her, so it looks like once i get my shit together i’ll have to snag another pack or two. This was mainly just some of the lowers, he still has the tops, and a lot of the middle branches left. Barely even shrunk at all after a two week dry. That’s 59 g right there, so he’s easily going to pull at least a half pound off of two plants, and one light. Also the GOG x Zawtz cuts he took are looking extremely good, so it was definitely a smart move to let him hold onto some. Makes me feel not so bad that the ones i was running had to get ripped, and the cuts trashed.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 9, 2021)

Got to give a shout out to @Nate Dogg. He came through with some super speedy shipping! Super pumped to get these Cookie Crisp F4. Got my first few seeds of Crane City too!


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Jan 9, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> The rappers these days drive the hype strains. And remember nothing rhymes with orange. Lol.
> 
> I do love my Jelly Pie cut I been growing for like 3 years. I love grape so much I went and bought some Num Num beans even though I have a good grape keeper already. If you don’t like the trend in breeders beans just wait a month till their next release.


I don't puff on that orange cuz shit Taste like sporange dunn. (uncomman word for spore Casing alterinative to sporangium ) Chew on that mutherfuckers 9 nickle MOBB inspired kid str8 from the woods of the 717 son. Shot out to my man Prodigy RIP. Smokey still purffin la and doing it raw in 2021


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Jan 9, 2021)

Since the the world is going to end in three weeks dose Cannarado have anything that finishes in two ?


----------



## AaronHernadez (Jan 9, 2021)

Anybody really familiar with the lineage of the Grumpz strain? I see on the site it’s listed as (Runtz/GrapePie/Mac) so is it safe to assume they used MacRib (Grape pie x Mac) as the donor in this cross ? I’m asking because I just got a pack of “Mac Stackz” from clearwater which is Macrib x Runtz, so its pretty much the reversal of the Grumpz?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 9, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> Anybody really familiar with the lineage of the Zawtz strain? I see on the site it’s listed as (Runtz/GrapePie/Mac) so is it safe to assume they used MacRib (Grape pie x Mac) as the donor in this cross ? I’m asking because I just got a pack of “Mac Stackz” from clearwater which is Macrib x Runtz, so its pretty much the reversal of the Zawtz?


What you FIRST listed is Grumpz. That has been spoken throughout the thread.

Zawtz is another one that has been spoken in the the thread [ Zkittles × Gellati × King Louis]

(Querying ) still works in top right search.

It's not safe to assume anything that also has been spoken in the thread macrib. What you listed is not macrib


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 9, 2021)

100% on the grape o nade, wonder melons, and topanga lem x ssh. I got to the a lil later than I would’ve liked. Tails long, I accidentally flicked a grape o nade onto the wonder melon towel so one is labeled as wonder melons. No biggie. The wailing valleys are slow, looks like two started cracking, gotta check them again.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Jan 9, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What you FIRST listed is Grumpz. That has been spoken throughout the thread.
> 
> Zawtz is another one that has been spoken in the the thread [ Zkittles × Gellati × King Louis]
> 
> ...


haha obviously I searched it already you dickhead thats why I’m asking.

and from my googles MacRib is indeed some variation of grape pie and mac but yeah not much comes up from that strain either sorry I’m not gonna comb through 370+ pages when I can just ask a quick question and hopefully get a quick answer


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 9, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Got to give a shout out to @Nate Dogg. He came through with some super speedy shipping! Super pumped to get these Cookie Crisp F4. Got my first few seeds of Crane City too!
> View attachment 4790960


Appreciate the help man, seriously if it wasn’t for a lot of y’all in this thread, i’d be royally fucked right now. pmL to all y’all


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 9, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> haha obviously I searched it already you dickhead thats why I’m asking.
> 
> and from my googles MacRib is indeed some variation of grape pie and mac but yeah not much comes up from that strain either sorry I’m not gonna comb through 370+ pages when I can just ask a quick question and hopefully get a quick answer


   bahaha


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 9, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> haha obviously I searched it already you dickhead thats why I’m asking.
> 
> and from my googles MacRib is indeed some variation of grape pie and mac but yeah not much comes up from that strain either sorry I’m not gonna comb through 370+ pages when I can just ask a quick question and hopefully get a quick answer


if U type in those keywords it will take U directly to the page. Or if U have questions feel free to DM somebody that can point U in the right direction.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 9, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> 100% on the grape o nade, wonder melons, and topanga lem x ssh. I got to the a lil later than I would’ve liked. Tails long, I accidentally flicked a grape o nade onto the wonder melon towel so one is labeled as wonder melons. No biggie. The wailing valleys are slow, looks like two started cracking, gotta check them again.View attachment 4791194


I like the tails that long even longer at times. Nice taproot can form.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 9, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I like the tails that long even longer at times. Nice taproot can form.


Really? Found the complete opposite with the seedling mix i use. Soak for 24 to 48 hours, usually just wait until it just starts to pop a nice little tail, obviously planted tail down, and have had one hundred percent germination rate using that method. Feel like when the roots get way too big personally are usually end up fucking it up by planting them to deep, or planting them to shallow. When it just popping its tail, i’m usually right on the money. Well at least have been, these last couple of rounds.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 9, 2021)

I’ve had problems with every seed breaking soil if I plant them when they’re just cracked. It was just a pain in the ass separating some of them, they should break soil quick with the seed shells basically off already tho


----------



## prologger (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## prologger (Jan 9, 2021)

prologger said:


> View attachment 4791221


Grumpz F2


----------



## prologger (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## prologger (Jan 9, 2021)

prologger said:


> View attachment 4791223


 Apple turnover


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 9, 2021)

Well my concerns about the tropicanna x zelatti were warranted. I had been inspecting the buds closely and last night I spotted a ball that was almost ready to open. Chopped the plant down about a week before I wanted to, but got a very respectable yield. Has anyone else experienced herm issues with the zelatti crosses?

Anyway I’m now in the process of harvesting all of the last pheno hunt and gearing up for the next one. The big stretchy jibba jabba was by far the winner and I’ve already got a nice big clone flowering. 5/7 weed nap sprouted and are super vigorous, so it’s about time to start some regs. Torn between the RGM and the daily biscotti sundae v2.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 9, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well my concerns about the tropicanna x zelatti were warranted. I had been inspecting the buds closely and last night I spotted a ball that was almost ready to open. Chopped the plant down about a week before I wanted to, but got a very respectable yield. Has anyone else experienced herm issues with the zelatti crosses?
> 
> Anyway I’m now in the process of harvesting all of the last pheno hunt and gearing up for the next one. The big stretchy jibba jabba was by far the winner and I’ve already got a nice big clone flowering. 5/7 weed nap sprouted and are super vigorous, so it’s about time to start some regs. Torn between the RGM and the daily biscotti sundae v2.


Damn, that sucks man. Sorry to hear your bad luck, going to look into some of those Zelatti crosses once i get things going again. Probably going to pop the White Bubba Hoe x Zelatti or ECSD/Forum x Zelatti first. Damn that’s a tough decision, and can see why you’re torn. All the FM crosses i have gotten to try have been amazing, but ran Archives version of basically Daily Driver(Rainbow Driver) was some of them best fruity strains i’ve ever grown, and that Biscotti should add some serious density.


----------



## Knobcheese (Jan 9, 2021)

First Rado purchase. Look forward to popping Nilla Wafers. Haven't decided to do those next or a Apple Tartz pack from Clearwater. Tons of freebie seeds, looks to be about 30 free seeds. Had a minor hiccup with shipping but was quickly taken care of by customer service through email. Anyone grow the two freebie strains or have any insight on Nilla Wafers potency/smoke reports be appreciated. I'd recommended Rado as far as transaction and their generous freebie for first time customer.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 9, 2021)

Knobcheese said:


> First Rado purchase. Look forward to popping Nilla Wafers. Haven't decided to do those next or a Apple Tartz pack from Clearwater. Tons of freebie seeds, looks to be about 30 free seeds. Had a minor hiccup with shipping but was quickly taken care of by customer service through email. Anyone grow the two freebie strains or have any insight on Nilla Wafers potency/smoke reports be appreciated. I'd recommended Rado as far as transaction and their generous freebie for first time customer.


I’m going to be growing all 3 of those soon. Nilla wafer should be a little more fruity/dessert and the FM crosses will be more funky. All 3 of those crosses should produce some top shelf phenos. The RGM just gets absolute rave reviews all around and is said to be extremely potent. That’s awesome that they threw you some extra freebies for the difficulties. They did that for me once too. They always hook it up.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 9, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn, that sucks man. Sorry to hear your bad luck, going to look into some of those Zelatti crosses once i get things going again. Probably going to pop the White Bubba Hoe x Zelatti or ECSD/Forum x Zelatti first. Damn that’s a tough decision, and can see why you’re torn. All the FM crosses i have gotten to try have been amazing, but ran Archives version of basically Daily Driver(Rainbow Driver) was some of them best fruity strains i’ve ever grown, and that Biscotti should add some serious density.


I’m leaning towards the daily biscotti sundae v2 because I’ve had the seeds for longer and don’t have as many as I have RGM. I think they put 12 of the daily biscotti sundae and I’ve now got 22 RGM. I think I’ll have to do that as a stand-alone pheno hunt and make some room before I start it.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 9, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well my concerns about the tropicanna x zelatti were warranted. I had been inspecting the buds closely and last night I spotted a ball that was almost ready to open. Chopped the plant down about a week before I wanted to, but got a very respectable yield. Has anyone else experienced herm issues with the zelatti crosses?
> 
> Anyway I’m now in the process of harvesting all of the last pheno hunt and gearing up for the next one. The big stretchy jibba jabba was by far the winner and I’ve already got a nice big clone flowering. 5/7 weed nap sprouted and are super vigorous, so it’s about time to start some regs. Torn between the RGM and the daily biscotti sundae v2.


Daily biscotti v2 by far!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 9, 2021)

And my two grumpz are coming along. They’re officially picky eaters. Early on they all got slowed down by soil that was too hot. I put them into pretty much inert soil (jiffy mix and perlite) and they really took off. I transplanted them into my organic mix cut with more jiffy when they outgrew those pots. Now, about a month later, they’ve got what looks like phosphorus deficiency. Especially the one on the right. I’ve been treating the deficiency for a few days with P, potassium silicate, and calmag, and they’re starting to get their color back. I think I’ve got them figured out now. I think they don’t like much nitrogen but like a normal amount of P and K.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 9, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Daily biscotti v2 by far!
> View attachment 4791380


That is beautiful! Just stuck all 12 beans in rockwool cubes. Makes more sense to stick with the sundae driver derived stuff for now since I already started the weed nap.


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 9, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That is beautiful! Just stuck all 12 beans in rockwool cubes. Makes more sense to stick with the sundae driver derived stuff for now since I already started the weed nap.


It ended up curing into some sweet red wine. Was a great producer and easy grower!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 9, 2021)

I’ve been procrastinating on that one for a while. It’s good to finally have those seeds started. That will complement the weed nap nicely.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 9, 2021)

GushLatti


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 9, 2021)

Just popped packs of these. Grumpz f2, lots to hunt through.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 9, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Just popped packs of these. Grumpz f2, lots to hunt through.View attachment 4791627View attachment 4791628


Single Scoop was some very potent smoke!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 9, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Just popped packs of these. Grumpz f2, lots to hunt through.View attachment 4791627View attachment 4791628


Have a single HERB gong now too!!


----------



## Florere (Jan 10, 2021)

Just lost two of my best sundae driver pheno’s.
Sad


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yeah helps a lot!! Thanks!! Thing is I’ve grown some of these before and never really had this kinda issue. I like my pots to stay on the dryer side for possible bugs issues. I am thinking that because I stopped ph’ing my water that that could very well be what’s going on here. My plants may either not be able to take up certain things or way too much or certain things/nutrients. Just my thoughts at this point. I would love to try some blumats or something to keep the soil more moist all the time and see how that goes BUT it’s just the last thing I want to have to deal with is any bugs. Which also keeps me out of the whole “living soil” category.


What bugs bro?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 10, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> What bugs bro?


An type of bug, insect, pest, ect that could affect my plants in a negative way.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well my concerns about the tropicanna x zelatti were warranted. I had been inspecting the buds closely and last night I spotted a ball that was almost ready to open. Chopped the plant down about a week before I wanted to, but got a very respectable yield. Has anyone else experienced herm issues with the zelatti crosses?
> 
> Anyway I’m now in the process of harvesting all of the last pheno hunt and gearing up for the next one. The big stretchy jibba jabba was by far the winner and I’ve already got a nice big clone flowering. 5/7 weed nap sprouted and are super vigorous, so it’s about time to start some regs. Torn between the RGM and the daily biscotti sundae v2.


Def the v2 homie shitz fire but there are some lack luster phenos my sis wasnt impressed but she pops 1 to 2 seeds not packs. But rgm is good to either way I took 4 seeds of v2 from her since she didnt like it. I also got 3 sweet bread from her,which also caught my eye.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 10, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Def the v2 homie shitz fire but there are some lack luster phenos my sis wasnt impressed but she pops 1 to 2 seeds not packs. But rgm is good to either way I took 4 seeds of v2 from her since she didnt like it. I also got 3 sweet bread from her,which also caught my eye.


I started the whole pack of the v2 yesterday. I’d been sitting on that pack for a while. I’ll probably start the RGM further on down the road when I can hunt all 22 beans.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 10, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> An type of bug, insect, pest, ect that could affect my plants in a negative way.


I use a no pest strp and my nematodes and have


TerrapinBlazin said:


> I started the whole pack of the v2 yesterday. I’d been sitting on that pack for a while. I’ll probably start the RGM further on down the road when I can hunt all 22 beans.


I know there was a 30%thc cut found in rgm so theres fire in there, notsoesoterics. Was nice. I liked how she looked


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2021)

chopped my Beaches (chem4/GSC x Gushers) a while back, just got a Masonbrite LED jar lid and the nugs look phenomenal under it. Unfortunately there must have been a herm somewhere in my flower room because they all have some seeds. I stripped more larf this run than ever before, leaving the lowers pretty bare, and spent more time inspecting for signs this run, but with a cross full of somewhat unstable genetics im not exactly surprised lol. Smarter strain choices is my resolution for 2021 haha


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 10, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> chopped my Beaches (chem4/GSC x Gushers) a while back, just got a Masonbrite LED jar lid and the nugs look phenomenal under it. Unfortunately there must have been a herm somewhere in my flower room because they all have some seeds. I stripped more larf this run than ever before, leaving the lowers pretty bare, and spent more time inspecting for signs this run, but with a cross full of somewhat unstable genetics im not exactly surprised lol. Smarter strain choices is my resolution for 2021 haha View attachment 4792331View attachment 4792332


That light is really cool! I’ve been slowly switching from half gallon mason jars to cvaults but I’d love to get one of those for big pretty nugs. Got another order arriving tomorrow. Can’t wait to get into a couple of these grape pie crosses.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2021)

If any one has some roasted garlic margy beans they don't want let me know. I'd be down to work something out with cha.


----------



## Knobcheese (Jan 10, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If any one has some roasted garlic margy beans they don't want let me know. I'd be down to work something out with cha.


I have a freebie bag I could part with about 10 seeds in it. Not sure how to dm but can send me one.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 10, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If any one has some roasted garlic margy beans they don't want let me know. I'd be down to work something out with cha.


I could go through the vault and see what crosses I have-Id give you 1/2 of every pack to hunt through...

Margalope, Vegan Margy, House Margy, Candy Margy, Durban Margy, Goji Margy, Skunky Margy and One Night Stand


----------



## ianc4990 (Jan 10, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That light is really cool! I’ve been slowly switching from half gallon mason jars to cvaults but I’d love to get one of those for big pretty nugs. Got another order arriving tomorrow. Can’t wait to get into a couple of these grape pie crosses.


Cvaults are sooo expensive. I found 1 gallon glass jars with 4 inch lids(so your hand fits in) for 8 bucks a piece. Thanks mom for 10 of them for Christmas! Haha


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 10, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I could go through the vault and see what crosses I have-Id give you 1/2 of every pack to hunt through...
> 
> Margalope, Vegan Margy, House Margy, Candy Margy, Durban Margy, Goji Margy, Skunky Margy and One Night Stand


Wow rado made all those margy crosses.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 10, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Wow rado made all those margy crosses.


And probably about 20 more...


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 10, 2021)

so a couple months ago i selected a Sundae Driver male with the best structure and most vigor. After a few weeks into flower he turned out to be super frosty with nice fruity pebble terps. Honestly i've seen pics of frosty males but have never been lucky enough to find one myself. It was too late to clone him so i decided to pollinate a lower branch on all 5 of my Sundae Driver girls. I've harvested all the plants but am leaving the pollinated braches on for another week or so to get nice mature seeds. If anyone is interested in a pack of these i will be willing to make a possible trade. I've been posting pics of the phenos with a few more to come so scroll back a couple pages if you're curious.

there's probably 20 seeds per branch/pheno so that's roughly 100 total


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 11, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If any one has some roasted garlic margy beans they don't want let me know. I'd be down to work something out with cha.


I have some. Lmk.


----------



## prologger (Jan 11, 2021)

Back to Cookies, Grumpz, and Apple turnover.


----------



## BugattiOH (Jan 11, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Anybody else fall in love with the meat pie? What a great yielding chem d cross, well done Rado!


Any pix of your keeper?


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 11, 2021)

Last pheno of Sundae Driver. Another keeper LoL


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I have some. Lmk.





Knobcheese said:


> I have a freebie bag I could part with about 10 seeds in it. Not sure how to dm but can send me one.


Thanks I'll hit you guys up soon and see whats good. Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I could go through the vault and see what crosses I have-Id give you 1/2 of every pack to hunt through...
> 
> Margalope, Vegan Margy, House Margy, Candy Margy, Durban Margy, Goji Margy, Skunky Margy and One Night Stand


Thanks for that offer. I may hit you up about some of those in the future. Heard candy marg was pretty nice! Many thanks!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 11, 2021)

well those are officially the worst rado freebies I’ve ever gotten. “Blend” huh? So basically he has no idea what the fathers were. Neat.

will probably never grow these smilez either.

Time for some CSI.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 11, 2021)

I almost bought that pack of smilez when it came back up but my grumpz f2s look promising enough that I passed. I’m still interested in that upside down frown and might buy that if the grumpz F2 end up disappointing. From all the pics I’ve seen they probably won’t. 

Just got a third pack of RGM in today, bringing my total to 33 beans. Still haven’t decided if I want to trade some or do a big pheno hunt.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 11, 2021)

These just came in today, and really hyped to start hunting through them. Thankfully one of the guys on this thread was kind enough, to hold onto one, and to make a fair trade for it. Can’t thank U enough man, and others in this thread that helped me out.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jan 11, 2021)

Half my grape pie s1's were really bad mutants and one didn't sprout o well hopefully i get one good one


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 11, 2021)

Gelato 33 x Zawtz 

Zawtz <Zkittles × Gellati × King Louis 13 ]


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 12, 2021)

rado recently made an IG post that said Zawts was the best strain he smoked in all of 2020, congrats to those who are running it lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 12, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Half my grape pie s1's were really bad mutants and one didn't sprout o well hopefully i get one good one


True, that’s really not surprising though. Cherry Pie/Cookies are known to throw out mutants, but sometimes those mutants can be really really good like OGKB. **Edit** Most likely comes from the Purple Urkle in it’s genetics, as CSi Humboldt found that 10-15% of Urkle S1 genotype’s had the same structure as OGKB, and also vegged extremely slow like OGKB as well. it’s somewhere on his iG page(took a half hour to find), and there’s definitely no denying the similarities. With Urkle somewhere in GP’s lineage you’re definitely going to run into mutants, and those mutants can turn out really good. Some pics just to back up my opinion and theory, and credit to CSi Humboldt for putting in the work. This is simply my opinion, this debate will go on forever until someone spills the beans, so please let’s not beat a dead horse. Just is relevant to mutants being found from Cookies/Pie/Urkle offspring.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 12, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> rado recently made an IG post that said Zawts was the best strain he smoked in all of 2020, congrats to those who are running it lol


Seriously, really really really glad that i gave my buddy some back up cuts. Would’ve been absolutely livid, if i lost the GOG x Zawtz for good.


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 12, 2021)

Cherry Gusher
About week 8. Give her 1 more week


----------



## grimweeder (Jan 12, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4793355
> well those are officially the worst rado freebies I’ve ever gotten. “Blend” huh? So basically he has no idea what the fathers were. Neat.
> 
> will probably never grow these smilez either.
> ...


Where you getting the idea it’s random fathers? Just from the name having “blend” in it? If so that’s a pretty big assumption to make and it’s probably not what that means.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 12, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> Where you getting the idea it’s random fathers? Just from the name having “blend” in it? If so that’s a pretty big assumption to make and it’s probably not what that means.


True, it’s most likely a mix of DoHo, Cookie Crisp, Frozen Margy, Grumpz, and Apple Juice(and some others i can’t remember). i can see where he’s coming from though, and wanting to know what’s what but there’s definitely some heat to be found in those.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jan 12, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, that’s really not surprising though. Cherry Pie/Cookies are known to throw out mutants, but sometimes those mutants can be really really good like OGKB.


I will keep an eye on them


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 12, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Seriously, really really really glad that i gave my buddy some back up cuts. Would’ve been absolutely livid, if i lost the GOG x Zawtz for good.


you already flower them


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 12, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> you already flower them


They were on there fourth or fifth day of flower, and then had to chop them along with the clones. That’s why i’m seriously thankful that my buddy took some back up clones. Going to make sure i get one back of each, and hit the ground running.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Just saw the Grape Gasoline drop is finally happening this weekend.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 12, 2021)

All but one wonder melon and topanga x ssh up. Zero germ rate on the wailing valley, dk what’s up with that every other seed I germed popped. Might pop the fried ice cream or z-1000 x forbidden fruit from csi in lieu of.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 12, 2021)

Had someone bring this to my attention, and looks like Macrib is not Mac x Meat Breath unless there’s another version floating around. i’m going to have to pass on this drop, need to save as much money as i can. Hope everyone gets to grab what they want, and happy hunting!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 12, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> Where you getting the idea it’s random fathers? Just from the name having “blend” in it? If so that’s a pretty big assumption to make and it’s probably not what that means.


Because I’ve seen other breeders do the same thing. Then it was confirmed on IG. sooooo..... yeah, bruh.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 12, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Had someone bring this to my attention, and looks like Macrib is not Mac x Meat Breath unless there’s another version floating around. i’m going to have to pass on this drop, need to save as much money as i can. Hope everyone gets to grab what they want, and happy hunting!


I’ll probably pass on that as well. I’ve read rumors about another gushers drop and I’m very interested in the bubblegum biscotti fems Rado mentioned on IG. I’d prefer either of those to the grape gasoline. Think I’ve got the grape covered with two grape pie crosses and two sundae driver crosses.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 12, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4793355
> well those are officially the worst rado freebies I’ve ever gotten. “Blend” huh? So basically he has no idea what the fathers were. Neat.
> 
> will probably never grow these smilez either.
> ...


Pretty sure Grumpz is a mix bag too. It’s listed as runtz / mac / grape pie using slashes which denotes unknown pollen donor. I’ll take em’ off your hands.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 12, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> Pretty sure Grumpz is a mix bag too. It’s listed as runtz / mac / grape pie using slashes which denotes unknown pollen donor. I’ll take em’ off your hands.


Already sold the smilez but thanks anyway.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 12, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Already sold the smilez but thanks anyway.


The grumpz is runtz x grape pie/mac


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 12, 2021)

Anyone have pics of grape pie and terp report? I'm not sold on it yet. I'm sure it's killer stuff but what sets it apart from other frosty grape smelling herb?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 12, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Anyone have pics of grape pie and terp report? I'm not sold on it yet. I'm sure it's killer stuff but what sets it apart from other frosty grape smelling herb?


Man the grape pie is magic!! It also helped change the game as far as those fruity dessert kinda stuff. Think about it for a minute. This is only my opinion and all.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 12, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Anyone have pics of grape pie and terp report? I'm not sold on it yet. I'm sure it's killer stuff but what sets it apart from other frosty grape smelling herb?


No pics of it, but pics of some children, and they’ve all been absolutely phenomenal. Especially the Pyxy Styx crosses/Wedding Pie crosses in general, and Sundae Driver crosses. 1st pic is Sugar Rush my buddy grew indoor, 2nd was just a small bud of outdoor Sugar Rush i ran with a buddy that got seeded by a stud(was able to pull 79 healthy seeds), 3rd pic is Candy Margy i got from the dispensary which definitely could’ve been grown and trimmed a lot better but still tasted absolutely amazing, 4th pic is Rainbow Driver({Zkittlez x Sundae Driver}which is basically Archive Genetics version of Daily Driver) that smelled and tasted just like skittles and ice cream, and last but not least Blueberry Sundae that i grew. The BBS definitely could’ve done a lot better, because me and my buddy ran her during the dead heat of the summer, in a garage with just a shitty portable AC unit, his crazy girlfriend slashed up that side of the tent allowing light to get in causing thise 2 to herm, and definitely could’ve had her dialed in a lot better. Still even though she went through the ringer, that was by far some of the most tastiest herb i’ve ever grown by far. 100% positive others in this thread can post pics that did a way better job than i did, and will tell U that that the Grape Pie is definitely the truth and makes some absolutely wonderful children!


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 12, 2021)

I understand it makes killer crosses as I just ran a pack of sundae Driver and literally every pheno could be a keeper. I'm having a hard time picking the best but I'm gonna run them all again to make sure I make the right decision. I was more curious in the actual cut of grape pie itself.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 12, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> Pretty sure Grumpz is a mix bag too. It’s listed as runtz / mac / grape pie using slashes which denotes unknown pollen donor. I’ll take em’ off your hands.


The / / Donate the way the hybrid of the cross was made. These are clone only plants, being reversed onto another to make the hybrid. 

Unknown pollen lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 12, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> I understand it makes killer crosses as I just ran a pack of sundae Driver and literally every pheno could be a keeper. I'm having a hard time picking the best but I'm gonna run them all again to make sure I make the right decision. I was more curious in the actual cut of grape pie itself.


True haven’t been lucky enough to come across a cut. Hopefully i find a nice cut in the S1s, and will keep everyone posted. The SD U ran was it the S1s, F1s or F2s(using the GP bx), or SD bx(using Biscotti Sundae if U don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 12, 2021)

Did i miss the Sour Apple drop or just stumble upon them getting ready for their new Sour Apple drop?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 12, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> I understand it makes killer crosses as I just ran a pack of sundae Driver and literally every pheno could be a keeper. I'm having a hard time picking the best but I'm gonna run them all again to make sure I make the right decision. I was more curious in the actual cut of grape pie itself.


What did you pick up last drop.(Grape pie) wise.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 12, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The / / Donate the way the hybrid of the cross was made. These are clone only plants, being reversed onto another to make the hybrid.
> 
> Unknown pollen lol.


If they were clone only and reversed then why are they regular seeds. Grumpz are regs. Try again


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 12, 2021)

Mac is the male used to make the pollen in Grumpz. Says Runtz x (Grape Pie x Mac). What might be confusing is when people think of Mac they think of Mac 1. Mac 1 is clone only yes, but Mac is a regular line, so he found a Mac male he liked, and used it to hit the GP and so on. There is no random pollen donor.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 12, 2021)

i 


Nate Dogg said:


> True haven’t been lucky enough to come across a cut. Hopefully i find a nice cut in the S1s, and will keep everyone posted. The SD U ran was it the S1s, F1s or F2s(using the GP bx), or SD bx(using Biscotti Sundae if U don’t mind me asking?


i ran the Sundae Driver Bx.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 12, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> If they were clone only and reversed then why are they regular seeds. Grumpz are regs. Try again





Nate Dogg said:


> Mac is the male used to make the pollen in Grumpz. Says Runtz x (Grape Pie x Mac). What might be confusing is when people think of Mac they think of Mac 1. Mac 1 is clone only yes, but Mac is a regular line, so he found a Mac male he liked, and used it to hit the GP and so on. There is no random pollen donor.


Thanks.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2021)

Is any of this strain info coming from rado?
Or are we just tossing things at the wall?

That cherry gushers is the best thing I have seen posted in a min...
That's a bad ass cross..

More pics of that is what this thread needs.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 13, 2021)

genuity said:


> Is any of this strain info coming from rado?
> Or are we just tossing things at the wall?
> 
> That cherry gushers is the best thing I have seen posted in a min...
> ...


Yeah most info is on his site, his iG, and CannaradoPNW’s iG. Also PNW is usually quick to respond if U have a question. Seriously, wish i would’ve grabbed the Cherry Gushers!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 13, 2021)

White Grape Gushers Day 12


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 13, 2021)

_
White grape gushers #6 . The structure on this plant is different than the one above. Interesting, as I have a couple of more pheno's. _


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 13, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> The grumpz is runtz x grape pie/mac


I have no interest in getting in a pissing match here. I know what I know and I trust rados genetic listing. Grumpz is listed on his site as: 
(Runtz/Grape Pie/Mac)
I am confident he knows how to genetically list his strains. He lists all other genetics on his site correctly. 
If it were (runtz x grape pie/mac) he would have listed that more than likely. Take it however you’d like.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 13, 2021)

Just got these in today due to a cool ass dude on here, and holding onto them till i could send the packs he wanted to trade. Can’t thank U enough man, and stoked to hunt through them. Also hope U find something in each pack that completely blows away your expectations!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 13, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> _View attachment 4795115
> White grape gushers #6 . The structure on this plant is different than the one above. Interesting, as I have a couple of more pheno's. _


My white grape gushers smell ok, i kept two phenos that look better than the other 4. But they probably wont be taking anyones spot in my rotation, still 3 to 4 wks left so well c. My keeper run is coming down soon and the daily grape looks amazing. If anyone. Has it and wants a. Killer gp pheno, pop them!!!! shitz fire as fuk. Best looking strain i. Have with nothing but rich grape pie terps that you can taste. Taste is better than my grape margy but smell goes to grape margy, straigh grape candy smell. Love doing keeper runs.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 13, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> I have no interest in getting in a pissing match here. I know what I know and I trust rados genetic listing. Grumpz is listed on his site as:
> (Runtz/Grape Pie/Mac)
> I am confident he knows how to genetically list his strains. He lists all other genetics on his site correctly.
> If it were (runtz x grape pie/mac) he would have listed that more than likely. Take it however you’d like.


I was under the impression it was runtz x grapemac or Runtzx(grape pie x mac) no mac1 in there. Mccrib i thought was grape pie x mac1 reversed. Ahhhh the fuckery


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 13, 2021)

I just got some grape pie cut x 17 g mac male by scapegoat, there was a sale so it was only 40 $ not much info on scape goat though, he litteraly was slipknots weed guy who started selling his gear. Hence the goat lol hopefully i get to run em sometime. Loved slipknots first couple albums groin up best show in concert, saw them with system of a down and ramstein, they were all great but knot make that pit. Crazy!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 13, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> I have no interest in getting in a pissing match here. I know what I know and I trust rados genetic listing. Grumpz is listed on his site as:
> (Runtz/Grape Pie/Mac)
> I am confident he knows how to genetically list his strains. He lists all other genetics on his site correctly.
> If it were (runtz x grape pie/mac) he would have listed that more than likely. Take it however you’d like.


Don’t think anyone is really trying to get in a pissing match with U, just trying to put the right information out. Can’t speak for anyone else, but since people that are new to Rado gear usually look at these threads before they purchase, in my honest opinion we should(at least try) do our best to make sure the information we’re passing along is correct. Should have the definitive answer within a couple hours tops. Cannarado PNW and Rado himself are usually extremely transparent, and do their best to make sure that the genetics are listed properly. At this moment who knows though, U could very well be right. Since Mac was the only strain out of those three available in regular seeds, Grumpz crosses are all regs, that leads me to believe that it is (Runtz x (Grape Pie x Mac). Who knows right now except for the man himself, because he does have a GP bx, and really wouldn’t be that hard for him to make a Runtz bx. **Edit** Got a response, and what me and @JewelRunner stated was correct. As i said earlier i have no interest in getting in a pissing match either. Just want to make sure that the correct info is out there, so for any people that are new to Rado’s gear can look at the thread and get the correct information. Would rather people new to Rado‘s Genetics be informed buyers, instead of hoping for something else, and end up being completely disappointed. Hope U and everyone else is having a positive and productive day, and happy hunting folks.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 13, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> I just got some grape pie cut x 17 g mac male by scapegoat, there was a sale so it was only 40 $ not much info on scape goat though, he litteraly was slipknots weed guy who started selling his gear. Hence the goat lol hopefully i get to run em sometime. Loved slipknots first couple albums groin up best show in concert, saw them with system of a down and ramstein, they were all great but knot make that pit. Crazy!


Macrib is Mac1 x Grape Pie, G Mac is Grape Pie x Mac that i’m at least 100% positive about.


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 13, 2021)

genuity said:


> Is any of this strain info coming from rado?
> Or are we just tossing things at the wall?
> 
> That cherry gushers is the best thing I have seen posted in a min...
> ...


Let me help you. Here is a teaser
About a week till chop and ill do a small photo shoot


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 13, 2021)

Damn, going to have to miss out on the drop, and the killer freebies that come with it. That KLP x LPC 75 sounds absolutely amazing, and hopefully he drops that in the future. Looks like it’s going down sometime this weekend. if anyone does snag five+ packs, and would be willing to trade it i’d happily oblige to letting some of my rarest packs go


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 13, 2021)

genuity said:


> Is any of this strain info coming from rado?
> Or are we just tossing things at the wall?
> 
> That cherry gushers is the best thing I have seen posted in a min...
> ...


He lists strain lineage/info under FAQs on his site


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 13, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> He lists strain lineage/info under FAQs on his site


Damn didn’t even know that, appreciate that, and also answered some of my questions i had about other strains. it was actually a MAC F2 that was the pollen donor in the Grumpz.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 13, 2021)

I just ordered a real camera so I can appease genuity


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 13, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I just ordered a real camera so I can appease genuity


All mine are done on my phone. I want to get a decent camera. Let me know how yours works out.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 13, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> All mine are done on my phone. I want to get a decent camera. Let me know how yours works out.


i just got a 200 dollar powershot. should definitely be better than my 3 gen old iphone. has a real optical zoom that can take pretty badass pictures of the moon so that should be interesting for closeups for sure. probably not much of an improvement over the latest iphone aside from the zoom.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 13, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> My white grape gushers smell ok, i kept two phenos that look better than the other 4. But they probably wont be taking anyones spot in my rotation, still 3 to 4 wks left so well c. My keeper run is coming down soon and the daily grape looks amazing. If anyone. Has it and wants a. Killer gp pheno, pop them!!!! shitz fire as fuk. Best looking strain i. Have with nothing but rich grape pie terps that you can taste. Taste is better than my grape margy but smell goes to grape margy, straigh grape candy smell. Love doing keeper runs.


White grape gushers was just released. Unless you where a tester, you would have just been able to have done a run or finishing one up.

So 6 seeds came in my pack. Are the other four because of space issues?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 13, 2021)

I have an old Canon 7d that takes nice pics, but it’s old enough that it uses “mini” USB and full sized CF cards. I’m getting me a 6d mk 2 at some point, and then I’ll take bud pics with the DSLR, but right now the iPhone is too easy. Also Adobe needs to fix Lightroom to work properly on Apple silicon. Love taking pics of landscapes and animals.

Just got an email that they got my money for the grape o nade. That was fast, and I think that’s going to be a killer strain. Hope they give me something besides RGM for the freebies this time.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 13, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Anyone have pics of grape pie and terp report? I'm not sold on it yet. I'm sure it's killer stuff but what sets it apart from other frosty grape smelling herb?


well this ones a cross but heres a shot of my GMO x Grape Pie from last summer. I feel like the grape pie was the dominant one in the cross, lots of stinky grape jelly terps in 3/4 phenos. Put it this way im gonna be damn sure to set an alarm for Saturday lol


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 13, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just got these in today due to a cool ass dude on here, and holding onto them till i could send the packs he wanted to trade. Can’t thank U enough man, and stoked to hunt through them. Also hope U find something in each pack that completely blows away your expectations!


fuckk i wanted a pack of those so bad lol.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jan 14, 2021)

Just put all my gushers s1 in the dirt got a total of 7 in a pack of 6


----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 14, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Just put all my gushers s1 in the dirt got a total of 7 in a pack of 6
> View attachment 4795866


Nice! I slept on those... SMH. Good luck. Hope you post some updates.


----------



## prologger (Jan 14, 2021)

Ended up with 2 females outta the 5 Grumpz freebie pack.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 14, 2021)

Well time to pick my head back up, and get back at it! Gushers OG(Legend OG{Reapect OG} x Gushers) starting their soak, and came with 7. Really looking forward to some candy, creamy, and OG funk


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 14, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Macrib is Mac1 x Grape Pie, G Mac is Grape Pie x Mac that i’m at least 100% positive about.


Thats what i ment.... Love both the macrib and g mac


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 14, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> well this ones a cross but heres a shot of my GMO x Grape Pie from last summer. I feel like the grape pie was the dominant one in the cross, lots of stinky grape jelly terps in 3/4 phenos. Put it this way im gonna be damn sure to set an alarm for Saturday lol
> View attachment 4795629


Really wanted a slap and tickle neptune has em or a sister site but they are 2x as much as they were on radogear. Still worth it great cross


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> White grape gushers was just released. Unless you where a tester, you would have just been able to have done a run or finishing one up.
> 
> So 6 seeds came in my pack. Are the other four because of space issues?


i popped them when i got them they didnt just come out that was like 4 months ago they r week 6 and out of 6 2 look good yeild wise. They have been struggling a bit looking locked out but i already flushed them so. Gonna just let em go. The 2 i like are looking fine tho. For the most part.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 14, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> i popped them when i got them they didnt just come out that was like 3 months ago they r week 6 and out of 6 2 look good yeild wise. They have been struggling a bit looking locked out but i already flushed them so. Gonna just let em go. The 2 i like are looking fine tho. For the most part.


Definitely run them from clone. I have a clone run of Gushlatti. ( a couple of phenos) and again I'm running the white grape gusher's. Actually excited for them.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Definitely run them from clone. I have a clone run of Gushlatti. ( a couple of phenos) and again I'm running the white grape gusher's. Actually excited for them.


I may run the 2 again but the rest are trash dude maybe youll have better luck. I dont have a lot of room so i can only keep fire not mids. Gushlatti looked fire tho.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 14, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> I may run the 2 again but the rest are trash dude maybe youll have better luck. I dont have a lot of room so i can only keep fire not mids. Gushlatti looked fire tho.


Good Luck then. I expect lot's from 
White Grape Gushers [Grapestomper x The White] x [Gushers] .

When Og RaskAl paired up the "The White x Fire Og" to make White Fire, that was something special. 
With this different spin on the genetics with Gushers over/undertones ...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 14, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Good Luck then. I expect lot's from
> White Grape Gushers [Grapestomper x The White] x [Gushers] .
> 
> When Og RaskAl paired up the "The White x Fire Og" to make White Fire, that was something special.
> With this different spin on the genetics with Gushers over/undertones ...


Seriously, was going to pop the WGG, but since i already opened the Gushers OG, figured might as well just go with them. Highly doubt i’ll be disappointed though. Love me some OG, and he used the same Legend/Respect cut used to create Fatso so i definitely should be in for a treat. Next time maybe, or once my buddy stops bullshitting around, and opens up more space.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 14, 2021)

First jibba jabba clone starting to bloom. This pheno just explodes. She was about 16” tall when I flipped her. Started staking those branches down as they stretched and here she is now. Awesome pheno for LST. I think the original pheno was a little underfed. The soil didn’t have a lot of organic nutes and I didn’t supplement, and the buds didn’t get a fat as they could have. This time I mixed a little more bone meal into the soil and I’m supplementing with tiger bloom. I would love to see the buds get fatter this time around. I’m considering doing an outdoor trellis of this pheno this next season.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 14, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Seriously, was going to pop the WGG, but since i already opened the Gushers OG, figured might as well just go with them. Highly doubt i’ll be disappointed though. Love me some OG, and he used the same Legend/Respect cut used to create Fatso so i definitely should be in for a treat. Next time maybe, or once my buddy stops bullshitting around, and opens up more space.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 14, 2021)

Weed nap sprouts. 4 of them are really vigorous. One needs to be supported while the stem strengthens. She was starting to fall over. I’ll be interested to see how they develop. Hoping for one killer TK91 leaner and one killer SD leaner, but the TK91 leaner is the top priority, since I think I’ll find an even better SD leaner in the nilla wafer. Read an interview in high times with Rado where he said TK91 is one of his very favorites. I’m 100% positive there’s serious heat somewhere in those 5


----------



## prologger (Jan 14, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Weed nap sprouts. 4 of them are really vigorous. One needs to be supported while the stem strengthens. She was starting to fall over. I’ll be interested to see how they develop. Hoping for one killer TK91 leaner and one killer SD leaner, but the TK91 leaner is the top priority, since I think I’ll find an even better SD leaner in the nilla wafer. Read an interview in high times with Rado where he said TK91 is one of his very favorites. I’m 100% positive there’s serious heat somewhere in those 5 View attachment 4796794


There is one pack left of Apple Chem left on Treestars... TK91 X Apple Juice.. I’ve been thInking about pullin the trigger on them. The Apple turnover freebies I scored from Rado are voracious.


----------



## tman42 (Jan 14, 2021)

Dosidos x Sour Apple day 21 of 12/12


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> probably not much of an improvement over the latest iphone aside from the zoom.


Yeah i was looking into grabbing a ~500$ camera recently so i did some research and youre right lol, they dont really stack up to the best new phones for most shots.


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## prologger (Jan 15, 2021)

Back to Cookies.. Day 10 of 12/12.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 15, 2021)

prologger said:


> Back to Cookies.. Day 10 of 12/12.View attachment 4797341


Nice I’m excited to see some of those birthday cake crosses grown out. I’ve got 7 sins and caipirinha but other stuff is getting started first.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 15, 2021)

Tropicanna x zelatti mostly trimmed up and going in for the cure. Too bad about the herming and difficulty cloning. The bud smells awesome and the one plant filled up a 2 liter cvault most of the way.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 15, 2021)

got the email for the Grape Gasoline drop

its Saturday 3pm est

packs are $200-$250


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 15, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> got the email for the Grape Gasoline drop
> 
> its Saturday 3pm est
> 
> packs are $200-$250


They’re that much? Had to double check the email. Holy shit. I’m interested in the bazookaz and pink grapes but I’ll pass at that price. I’ll wait for the biscotti bubblegum fems and grow out my grumpz and grape pie gear. Too steep for me. Of course both the ones I want are $250. Sorry but I’m going to have to respectfully decline.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 15, 2021)

Mmmm sour apple fems coming mid February


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 15, 2021)

I’ll be passing as well. Until I see apricot stomper up then I’ll have to grab just that one. Still hurting from the GP drop!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 15, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Mmmm sour apple fems coming mid February


Seems like that’s worth waiting for too. There’s a chance I’ll shell out the bucks for the very last one of the whole series. Zelonatti x grape gasoline seems like it might just be worth it, but it depends on my financial picture when it comes out.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 15, 2021)

Okay I just read a little more fine print in the email and it’s 13 seeds per pack. That makes the price a little more reasonable. I’d probably drop $125 on 6 of those bazookaz or pink grapes, so $250 on 13 is doable.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 15, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Dosidos x Sour Apple day 21 of 12/12
> View attachment 4796828View attachment 4796829View attachment 4796830View attachment 4796831


Where can i get lights like you use


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 15, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Okay I just read a little more fine print in the email and it’s 13 seeds per pack. That makes the price a little more reasonable. I’d probably drop $125 on 6 of those bazookaz or pink grapes, so $250 on 13 is doable.


There was a Malibu pk x grape gas pack on GLO for 165 but it sold out. If you’ve never grown a pk cross you should do yourself a favor. Hopefully for 250 it ain’t butterscotch blend freebies he’ll probably come with some heaters tho. The dude from compound genetic is on the most recent pot cast. It was a little... different.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 15, 2021)

Topanga lemon #7. This is the mom to the shh cross seeds I popped. Hopefully the dad passes on some Dutch hazey terps because I think the 7 would blend real nice. Really earthy with some floral lavender and soapyness. Should be dank if my buddy picked a halfway decent male


----------



## tman42 (Jan 16, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Where can i get lights like you use


They were a custom made 1920 watt Cree mixed strip and the person who did it is no longer doing it any longer. Thanks and I do like them as they work great. I have now switched over to all LED for clones, veg and flower and have been having my best harvests every.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jan 16, 2021)

Anyone grabbing anything from the grape gasoline drop?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 16, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Anyone grabbing anything from the grape gasoline drop?


I’m now seriously considering it since I found out it’s 13 seeds per pack. I’ve got a little under 4 hours to make up my mind. Birthday cake fems also got restocked and are still half price. I’m thinking about grabbing either back to cookies or birthday blues.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 16, 2021)

That’s a pass for me too, going to stack up some bread, and hopefully grab something from the Sour Apple fem drop. Right now with all this bullshit going on, and the price just can’t afford these.


----------



## a619ster (Jan 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> There was a Malibu pk x grape gas pack on GLO for 165 but it sold out. If you’ve never grown a pk cross you should do yourself a favor. Hopefully for 250 it ain’t butterscotch blend freebies he’ll probably come with some heaters tho. The dude from compound genetic is on the most recent pot cast. It was a little... different.


I seen a malibu mirage that was legend og/jet fuel gelato x grape gasoline but they had a PK cross too? Damn that'd be the one for me! Crazy seeing these different crosses at different banks at different prices all getting them at different times lol some people are already growing them while some banks are still waiting on them


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 16, 2021)

I was tempted for a minute until I seen they were fem. The grape pie bx would have been nice if it was regs. Hopefully whoever going in on it gets what they're hunting, good luck.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 16, 2021)

a619ster said:


> I seen a malibu mirage that was legend og/jet fuel gelato x grape gasoline but they had a PK cross too? Damn that'd be the one for me! Crazy seeing these different crosses at different banks at different prices all getting them at different times lol some people are already growing them while some banks are still waiting on them


coulda swore i saw a malibu pk x grape gas on the glo site but it could be that cross. GLO has some packs for as low as 140 before shipping with 20 bux off each compound pack except bazookas and khalifa mints.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 16, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> That’s a pass for me too, going to stack up some bread, and hopefully grab something from the Sour Apple fem drop. Right now with all this bullshit going on, and the price just can’t afford these.


i might be in the same boat. I have so many unopened packs lol. Im not doubting the drop will be fire, but will it be BETTER than what i already possibly have in my collection? im not so sure. And since i sell a % of my harvest im also pretty sure my friends wont know the difference between bud that came from a $250 pack vs some from a pack i got on black friday for $40 lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 16, 2021)

6/7 Gushers OG popped a tail and got planted. Planted the one that didn’t pop a tail, so hopefully it’ll pop as well.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 16, 2021)

Well that was fraught. Refreshed the site at 1:00 on the nose and the compound drop wasn’t there. Refreshed again and it was. Clicked and got a 503. Refreshed again and all the ones I was interested in were already gone.

Edit:

Refreshed again and everything was there. Had to refresh site errors like 5 times but snagged the pink grapes, which sold out almost instantly.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 16, 2021)

Meh. Just went live. Nothing super compelling for $200 - 250. I’m out. Marshmallow OG would be cool I guess but I’m just not a compound fan.

birthday funk and grumpz are really going good so far.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 16, 2021)

Big meh. I had the pink runtz in my cart and decided not to get caught up in the hype. Rado is good at marketing, I’ll say that haha. I know I coulda resold em for twice the money but that’s not really my thang. 
also, compound is on IG flexing new gold chains and sports cars while all the people who pre ordered have still not received their seeds. Apparently he hasn’t even been answering emails. Just what I’ve seen on IG, anyway.
Kinda leaves a bad taste in my mouth


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 16, 2021)

watched the Runtz disappear within a minute or two, reminded me of trying to get a pair of Jordans back in the day lol. 

Couldnt help myself, pulled the trigger on the Gaschata (Horchata x Grape Gasoline)


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 16, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Big meh. I had the pink runtz in my cart and decided not to get caught up in the hype. Rado is good at marketing, I’ll say that haha. I know I coulda resold em for twice the money but that’s not really my thang.
> also, compound is on IG flexing new gold chains and sports cars while all the people who pre ordered have still not received their seeds. Apparently he hasn’t even been answering emails. Just what I’ve seen on IG, anyway.
> Kinda leaves a bad taste in my mouth


I’ve heard all that stuff about compound and that leaves a bad taste in my mouth too. That’s a great point about the reselling. That pink grapes sold out so quick I guarantee a lot of people are going to try to flip them. I personally can’t stand hype related things and do feel a little dirty for getting swept up in it, but at first when I thought I had missed out I was complaining about that very hype. It does ruin things for a lot of others. I’m not flipping that pack of pink grapes. I’m growing out every damn seed. I feel bad for everyone that ordered from different sites, shelled out a bunch of money, and are still waiting for their seeds. That’s not right and there’s definitely gonna be an asterisk around this drop.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 16, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I feel bad for everyone that ordered from different sites, shelled out a bunch of money, and are still waiting for their seeds.


I do and i dont lol. I didnt see a guaranteed date on those pre orders and even though i could have snagged a pack i chose to wait until Rado actually had them. Those folks could have done the same


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 16, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> I do and i dont lol. I didnt see a guaranteed date on those pre orders and even though i could have snagged a pack i chose to wait until Rado actually had them. Those folks could have done the same


This is very true. Absolutely no arguing with any of that. I waited for them to be listed on Radogear for precisely that reason.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 16, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> This is very true. Absolutely no arguing with any of that. I waited for them to be listed on Radogear for precisely that reason.


well except for the folks who didnt see here or on rados IG that he will also have the drop and his disdain for pre-orders lol. on second thought i kinda do feel bad for those guys n gals.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 16, 2021)

Anyone else that ordered not get an email yet? All the info is in my order history so I’m standing in line at the post office right now, but I usually like to wait for the email. My work schedule is getting crazy next week so I don’t want to delay.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 16, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> Meh. Just went live. Nothing super compelling for $200 - 250. I’m out. Marshmallow OG would be cool I guess but I’m just not a compound fan.
> 
> birthday funk and grumpz are really going good so far.


That marshmallow og was(might still be) available on glo for 140


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 16, 2021)

GLO actually seems like a decent seedbank. I was looking at some of the ones that come up on google and they’re all taxing everything from this drop by an additional $100, and saying it was presale only, and they still all sold out. I guess I’m not surprised by this anymore. $258 was way more than I’ve ever spent, and I had a hard time with that. It blows me away how much money people will spend on these trendy strains. I mainly wanted another good runtz cross in case my grumpz end up being lackluster.

Wow. All but one of them are now sold out. I wish I had been this attentive to the grape pie drop. I won’t sleep on the sour apple or bubblegum biscotti either.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 16, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> GLO actually seems like a decent seedbank. I was looking at some of the ones that come up on google and they’re all taxing everything from this drop by an additional $100, and saying it was presale only, and they still all sold out. I guess I’m not surprised by this anymore. $258 was way more than I’ve ever spent, and I had a hard time with that. It blows me away how much money people will spend on these trendy strains. I mainly wanted another good runtz cross in case my grumpz end up being lackluster.
> 
> Wow. All but one of them are now sold out. I wish I had been this attentive to the grape pie drop. I won’t sleep on the sour apple or bubblegum biscotti either.


Packs for cheap on glo, the biscotti cross and the marshmallow og are kinda tempting for 140. The pineapple Fanta cross sounds fire too. That pack of skunk valley haze whatever tf that is also like 85 bucks cheaper. No freebies but the prices are right and a some of them are sold out on the rado site.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Packs for cheap on glo, the biscotti cross and the marshmallow og are kinda tempting for 140. The pineapple Fanta cross sounds fire too. That pack of skunk valley haze whatever tf that is also like 85 bucks cheaper. No freebies but the prices are right and a some of them are sold out on the rado site.


Damn they also have some really good deals on some cocomero crosses that are sold out on radogear. Most of those are $60.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> That marshmallow og was(might still be) available on glo for 140


Ugh. I’m going to let these go. I think these will be super heaters though. There are two left. I kinda said to myself I would do it for 150 lol. But I’ve had three boxes of seed show up this week. And I just finished curing my Slurricane x Jelly pie beans that need to be tested.


----------



## Bodah1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Also decided to pass on the sale, I’ve collected so many beans in the past few months it kinda made me take a step back and realize that I don’t need to drop 250$ on something I wouldn’t get around to popping for awhile. I still have to pop the macrib x grumpz I recently got and GAK Smoovie x Zellati freebie. If anyone has experience with the GAK x Zellati I would appreciate any infos

Lots of fun to look forward to! Happy hunting everyone


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 16, 2021)

Bodah1 said:


> Also decided to pass on the sale, I’ve collected so many beans in the past few months it kinda made me take a step back and realize that I don’t need to drop 250$ on something I wouldn’t get around to popping for awhile. I still have to pop the macrib x grumpz I recently got and GAK Smoovie x Zellati freebie. If anyone has experience with the GAK x Zellati I would appreciate any infos
> 
> Lots of fun to look forward to! Happy hunting everyone


Don’t have any experience with the GAK x zelatti but I just finished up some tropicanna x zelatti. Great terps on both phenos. Great yield on one. Minor herm issues with both phenos in late flowering. Nanner on one pheno and ball on another, but finished product is fire. After I finish these sundae driver crosses I’m doing now I’m jumping deep into the grape pie/grape gasoline, and then after that it’s frozen margy time.


----------



## NanoGadget (Jan 17, 2021)

Haven't popped into the thread in a while. Lots of great stuff I'll have to check out! Here is a random shot of a bit of the Sherb Valley I recently ran. Got the seeds a couple years ago so I'm not even sure if they are available anymore but I absolutely love this strain. Sherbet x SFVOG. This plant was badly neglected as it was intended for a friend that ended up not having room or time. Got shoved into the corner of my flower tent and largely ignored and it still produced outstanding smoke.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 17, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Don’t have any experience with the GAK x zelatti but I just finished up some tropicanna x zelatti. Great terps on both phenos. Great yield on one. Minor herm issues with both phenos in late flowering. Nanner on one pheno and ball on another, but finished product is fire. After I finish these sundae driver crosses I’m doing now I’m jumping deep into the grape pie/grape gasoline, and then after that it’s frozen margy time.


If you dont buy more new strains. Rado does so well because he doesnt re stock or remake strains. It forces you to buy more seeds cause everyones afraid they are gonna miss the next sundae driver. Or the next strain to get hyped up on ig. And then you kick yourself for not buying new seeds. The fuckery continues. On that note i will be trying to get that grape pie bx when it drops most likely. Anyone else goin for gp x g gas next drop?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 17, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> If you dont buy more new strains. Rado does so well because he doesnt re stock or remake strains. It forces you to buy more seeds cause everyones afraid they are gonna miss the next sundae driver. Or the next strain to get hyped up on ig. And then you kick yourself for not buying new seeds. The fuckery continues. On that note i will be trying to get that grape pie bx when it drops most likely. Anyone else goin for gp x g gas next drop?


McRib effect


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 17, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> If you dont buy more new strains. Rado does so well because he doesnt re stock or remake strains. It forces you to buy more seeds cause everyones afraid they are gonna miss the next sundae driver. Or the next strain to get hyped up on ig. And then you kick yourself for not buying new seeds. The fuckery continues. On that note i will be trying to get that grape pie bx when it drops most likely. Anyone else goin for gp x g gas next drop?


I think if you store them properly his recent fem releases could be a good investment if you don’t mind parting with packs in a year or 2-3. They’re pretty limited and sell out fast. I bet I could auction the gushers packs I have for at least a couple bills. That LA grapes pack same. I mean, he dropped the grape pie fems then auctioned a pack that sold for 80 for over 1100 on his site days after. If I had that pack you bet I’d be letting it go. Not to mention the freebies


----------



## topshelfgeez (Jan 17, 2021)

‘Rado has mastered the art of FOMO. Resale culture is lame as hell. Get the seeds in the hands of growers not dudes thinking they're an entrepreneur by flipping hyped packs.

Didn't some guy post multiple packs of the cheetah piss cross in this thread, even though Rado claimed there were only 3 in existence?? Lol. Artificial scarcity seems to be the latest market trend

Love Rado's gear but did he always release 200+ crosses a year?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 17, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> If you dont buy more new strains. Rado does so well because he doesnt re stock or remake strains. It forces you to buy more seeds cause everyones afraid they are gonna miss the next sundae driver. Or the next strain to get hyped up on ig. And then you kick yourself for not buying new seeds. The fuckery continues. On that note i will be trying to get that grape pie bx when it drops most likely. Anyone else goin for gp x g gas next drop?


"Miss the next Sunday driver" was that a hype strain to you .

And many smaller seedbanks get his drops later on. ( Oregon elite, seedsherenow , tk dream and rado's site recently had a sale on the birthday cake line).
Manchester Elite and Attitude seedbanks for people over seas.

All of these seedbanks above have drops from various time frames from his release. I would say, the more you known the better


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 17, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> If you dont buy more new strains. Rado does so well because he doesnt re stock or remake strains. It forces you to buy more seeds cause everyones afraid they are gonna miss the next sundae driver. Or the next strain to get hyped up on ig. And then you kick yourself for not buying new seeds. The fuckery continues.


I’ve noticed this. Sometimes it makes me feel like one of those compulsive shoppers you would see on daytime TV back in the day. He’s definitely got a great handle on marketing and hype. I’ve said before that I feel kinda bad for the degree I’ve gotten caught up in it. And it’s exactly what you said about not restocking or remaking a lot of the crosses. FOMO plays a big part in it.

Anyway got a good germination rate, 11/12, on the daily biscotti sundae v2. One seed looks like a dud, and one just hasn’t surfaced yet.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 17, 2021)

maybe im just lucky, but I have literally never grown a plant from a rado pack of seeds that was disappointing. Ive had a herm or two but those could have easily been my fault. I have friends that grow from beans of other breeders and nobodies bud looks,smells or tastes like mine lol. 

Does he put out a bit too many drops a year for them to be thoroughly tested, probably lol. but im along for the ride until one of these packs is a total dud, as ive found a keeper in almost every one ive bought


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 17, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> maybe im just lucky, but I have literally never grown a plant from a rado pack of seeds that was disappointing. Ive had a herm or two but those could have easily been my fault. I have friends that grow from beans of other breeders and nobodies bud looks,smells or tastes like mine lol.
> 
> Does he put out a bit too many drops a year for them to be thoroughly tested, probably lol. but im along for the ride until one of these packs is a total dud, as ive found a keeper in almost every one ive bought


Same here. I’m still kinda new to this and started out with nirvana and then greenpoint. Found some fire in their gear but nothing compared to what I’ve found so far in the couple packs from Rado I’ve flowered out. I’m not looking back now. Seriously every female I’ve flowered out so far has been totally legit, and truly top shelf phenos seem to show up in every pack so far. Did have some herm issues with the tropicanna x zelatti but very minor and that was a free pack. Maybe having to send cash through the mail isn’t all that convenient, but they sure do make it worth the effort. The hype can definitely get irritating at times when certain strains sell out in literally a minute, but that hype is mostly earned and deserved.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 17, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> maybe im just lucky, but I have literally never grown a plant from a rado pack of seeds that was disappointing. Ive had a herm or two but those could have easily been my fault. I have friends that grow from beans of other breeders and nobodies bud looks,smells or tastes like mine lol.
> 
> Does he put out a bit too many drops a year for them to be thoroughly tested, probably lol. but im along for the ride until one of these packs is a total dud, as ive found a keeper in almost every one ive bought


They’re tested I assure you lol


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2021)

I see a decent amount of cannarado strains for real cheap( 40$) at North Atlantic seed bank but it says .. " From the vault" .. " not in cannarado new packaging" 

Any idea what that means?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 17, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I see a decent amount of cannarado strains for real cheap( 40$) at North Atlantic seed bank but it says .. " From the vault" .. " not in cannarado new packaging"
> 
> Any idea what that means?


Not positive but they could just be in the “old Mylar” packs compared to the new matchbox style. Otherwise my other guess would be the clear bags marked “growers pack” but I don’t know if they distributed those to banks.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Not positive but they could just be in the “old Mylar” packs compared to the new matchbox style. Otherwise my other guess would be the clear bags marked “growers pack” but I don’t know if they distributed those to banks.



Meatpie- 6 fem beans for 40 dollars. That is a fairly new release from cannarado..no?


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jan 17, 2021)

Got lucky snagged these


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice. So what it spritzer? I saw something that said it was runtz x grape mac but I thought that was grumpz. I’ve never dropped that much on a pack of beans before. I hope the pink grapes are worth it.

Edit — spritzer is also runtz x grape mac. Wonder what the difference is between grumpz and spritzer. Different pheno of runtz?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 17, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Meatpie- 6 fem beans for 40 dollars. That is a fairly new release from cannarado..no?


It’s a birthday cake cross which have been around for at least a little while. They’re all on sale for $40 on radogear right now and you’ll get freebies too, as well as probably 8-9 seeds instead of 6. Every birthday cake cross I’ve bought had at least 8. 7 sins had 9.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jan 17, 2021)

This is my last run of Cannarado working on a buildout now


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 17, 2021)

Kindbuds303 said:


> This is my last run of Cannarado working on a buildout now View attachment 4799592View attachment 4799593View attachment 4799594View attachment 4799595View attachment 4799596View attachment 4799597View attachment 4799598View attachment 4799599View attachment 4799600


Badass pics. I just sent you a follow request on IG. I’d love to see more.


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2021)

Kindbuds303 said:


> This is my last run of Cannarado working on a buildout now View attachment 4799592View attachment 4799593View attachment 4799594View attachment 4799595View attachment 4799596View attachment 4799597View attachment 4799598View attachment 4799599View attachment 4799600


F`in fantastic grow & pics..
Them some damn grenades on that plant.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jan 17, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Badass pics. I just sent you a follow request on IG. I’d love to see more.


What’s your ig didn’t see it


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jan 17, 2021)

genuity said:


> F`in fantastic grow & pics..
> Them some damn grenades on that plant.


I appreciate it thanks


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 17, 2021)

Kindbuds303 said:


> What’s your ig didn’t see it


Bosque_fire. Looks like you approved it. Great pics on there! Do you use a DSLR? Loving that legend OG x birthday cake. Hope my 7 sins makes something similar.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jan 17, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Bosque_fire. Looks like you approved it. Great pics on there! Do you use a DSLR? Loving that legend OG x birthday cake. Hope my 7 sins makes something similar.


Just my old iPhone 8


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jan 17, 2021)

The bigger up close pictures where taken by photographer that I know


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 17, 2021)

Kindbuds303 said:


> The bigger up close pictures where taken by photographer that I know


That’s what I was wondering about. Looks like someone busted out a macro lens to do that. I want to borrow my mom’s at some point for just that purpose. iPhones do the job though. Everything I post here and on IG is taken with my SE.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 17, 2021)

White Grape Gushers... #1.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2021)

Ordered goji margy and meat pie and requested roasted garlic margy as freebies. Sending payment tomorrow.


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jan 18, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> View attachment 4799896View attachment 4799897View attachment 4799898View attachment 4799899View attachment 4799900


Fuck yeah looking fire that’s Cannarado?


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 18, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> View attachment 4799896View attachment 4799897View attachment 4799898View attachment 4799899View attachment 4799900


strain? can you add that when you post please? looks amazing!


----------



## Aheadatime (Jan 18, 2021)

Kindbuds303 said:


> This is my last run of Cannarado working on a buildout now


Great grow, and great pictures.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jan 18, 2021)

Rado site is down probably restocking some stuff keep those eyes peeled


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 18, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ordered goji margy and meat pie and requested roasted garlic margy as freebies. Sending payment tomorrow.


If you don’t get the RGM I have 3 packs and am down to trade one. I know you’ve got a lot of good gear.


----------



## prologger (Jan 18, 2021)

Grumpz F2.


----------



## prologger (Jan 18, 2021)

Back to Cookies.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 18, 2021)

Pretty sure that’s the same Cherry Gushers he’s been growing, correct me if i’m wrong Dr. panda. Looks absolutely fucking amazing though, awesome work. 6/7 Gushers OG popped, but they all needed help shedding their casing, and it wasn’t too hard. One of those 6 just sprinkled a little bit more dirt on top and sprayed it down more, so hopefully that’ll help it shed a little easier. The shell on that one was stuck pretty good, and didn’t want to hurt her. pics of Gushers OG 1-6 
**update** looks like #7 is going to pop as well, can see the dirt starting to push up, so if she continues to do her thing that’ll be 100% germination rate.


----------



## prologger (Jan 18, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Rado site is down probably restocking some stuff keep those eyes peeled


Good timing. I’m trying to decide what to run outdoor this summer. I passed on the last drop.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 18, 2021)

topshelfgeez said:


> ‘Rado has mastered the art of FOMO. Resale culture is lame as hell. Get the seeds in the hands of growers not dudes thinking they're an entrepreneur by flipping hyped packs.
> 
> Didn't some guy post multiple packs of the cheetah piss cross in this thread, even though Rado claimed there were only 3 in existence?? Lol. Artificial scarcity seems to be the latest market trend
> 
> Love Rado's gear but did he always release 200+ crosses a year?


Releasing that many strands in a year is definitely insane. But he has legit cuts or access to like everything. and he isn't just bangin gelato to gelato, he uses some cool rarely seen OG's in drops, mixed in with the hype.


dr.panda said:


> View attachment 4799896View attachment 4799897View attachment 4799898View attachment 4799899View attachment 4799900


got any whole plant pics by chance? Want to see structure if possible


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Releasing that many strands in a year is definitely insane. But he has legit cuts or access to like everything. and he isn't just bangin gelato to gelato, he uses some cool rarely seen OG's in drops, mixed in with the hype.
> 
> got any whole plant pics by chance? Want to see structure if possible


Yeah from what i’ve read on thc farmer back in 09, swerve was saying that the Legend/Respect cut A.k.a. the F cut, call of duty fans will get this reference, is extremely rare, and is supposed to be the real Lemon Larry OG. The pictures Swerve used for his Larry OG line came from that dude running the cut. Now Swerve isn’t the most trustworthy person to get information from, but the dude running it knew what he was doing, and it looked amazing. So i’m really hyped to see what these Gushers OG do, especially since it’s the same OG cut used to make Fatso. Posted pictures below of the Respect OG in all her glory a.k.a. Legend/the F cut. She’s completely different than the Legend/Crinkle cut. From what i’ve read the Legend has more of the earthy Kush funk to it, grows more indica dom. like Pure Kush, the Respect grows more like an actual OG, and has more lemon gas funk.**edit** added Swerves description of her just for context. Says it’s the original Larry OG(Lemon Larry etc.), and he as another one that has a Larry moniker but is definitely different. Honestly it’s cool to read back on stuff like this, literally history in the making.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jan 18, 2021)

prologger said:


> Grumpz F2. View attachment 4800144


Excited on those grumpz still haven’t popped them


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 18, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> strain? can you add that when you post please? looks amazing!


Cherry gushers, same strain I've been posting


----------



## Romulanman (Jan 18, 2021)

Is Back to Cookies basically just a GSC forum cut BX1?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 18, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Is Back to Cookies basically just a GSC forum cut BX1?


yes

its Forum x (Forum x Cherry Pie)


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 18, 2021)

prologger said:


> Grumpz F2. View attachment 4800144


Nice I’m thinking of flowering one of mine in my smaller tent since the clones are rooted and growing on one pheno.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 18, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah from what i’ve read on thc farmer back in 09, swerve was saying that the Legend/Respect cut A.k.a. the F cut, call of duty fans will get this reference, is extremely rare, and is supposed to be the real Lemon Larry OG. The pictures Swerve used for his Larry OG line came from that dude running the cut. Now Swerve isn’t the most trustworthy person to get information from, but the dude running it knew what he was doing, and it looked amazing. So i’m really hyped to see what these Gushers OG do, especially since it’s the same OG cut used to make Fatso. Posted pictures below of the Respect OG in all her glory a.k.a. Legend/the F cut. She’s completely different than the Legend/Crinkle cut. From what i’ve read the Legend has more of the earthy Kush funk to it, grows more indica dom. like Pure Kush, the Respect grows more like an actual OG, and has more lemon gas funk.


Whatever happened to the abusive cut?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 18, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Whatever happened to the abusive cut?


Honestly not sure, haven’t heard much about that one in a while. Some say it got renamed to LA OG or 303 OG. Which if true would be pretty interesting, because i got some freebies of LA Zkittlez(or something like that Zkittlez x LA OG aka 303 OG bx) from Neptune by bred by 42. if that’s true would love to get an Abusive dom lady or even a male. Pretty sure the Abusive cut is one of, if not the rarest OG cuts out there. At least it seems like it, because no breeders that i know of are working with her, and haven’t seen anyone run her in a while.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 18, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Honestly not sure, haven’t heard much about that one in a while. Some say it got renamed to LA OG or 303 OG. Which if true would be pretty interesting, because i got some freebies of LA Zkittlez(or something like that Zkittlez x LA OG aka 303 OG bx) from Neptune by bred by 42. if that’s true would love to get an Abusive dom lady or even a male. Pretty sure the Abusive cut is one of, if not the rarest OG cuts out there. At least it seems like it, because no breeders that i know of are working with her, and haven’t seen anyone run her in a while.


Thought it was renamed LA kush, unsure if it’s the cut used in the LA grapes or not.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 18, 2021)

site is back up, nothing added unfortunately.

However, Treestars just posted that they are doing a restock of the grape gas vol 1 and 2 on Friday the 22nd for those of you that missed it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Thought it was renamed LA kush, unsure if it’s the cut used in the LA grapes or not.


True, U could very well be right. Honestly was under the assumption that he meant LA Kush Cake, when he dropped that.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 18, 2021)

Grumpz are starting to look a lot better after they got so underfed. I probably need to cut a few leaves off the one in front that got it really bad but some actually seem to be recovering. I’m just waiting for all the clones to be confirmed good and then I’m going to try to flower them both in my 2x2 under the single 96. Do they stretch much? Of course from everything I’ve seen both these phenos are likely fire and I can let them veg for 4 more weeks until some stuff in my bigger tent finishes up.

Oh and on the subject, what’s the difference between grumpz and spritzer? Same strains but different cuts?


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jan 18, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Grumpz are starting to look a lot better after they got so underfed. I probably need to cut a few leaves off the one in front that got it really bad but some actually seem to be recovering. I’m just waiting for all the clones to be confirmed good and then I’m going to try to flower them both in my 2x2 under the single 96. Do they stretch much? Of course from everything I’ve seen both these phenos are likely fire and I can let them veg for 4 more weeks until some stuff in my bigger tent finishes up.
> 
> Oh and on the subject, what’s the difference between grumpz and spritzer? Same strains but different cuts?View attachment 4800430


I would like to know that as well jerin from new mill grew it out said was a way tastier and more powerful runtz so that’s why I did it


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 18, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, U could very well be right. Honestly was under the assumption that he meant LA Kush Cake, when he dropped that.


Nah it’s definitely an OG clone only. It’s probably either the abusive or the LA Kush company LA kush cut.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 19, 2021)

#6 White Grape GusherS 


This is more viney than the other pheno**.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 19, 2021)

So had to wait a couple extra days for these, but hey they made it! So got two Pie Belly’s now. Pretty hyped for that cross, the Grapelatti, and the Grape Runtz. Also number 7 is above ground so that’s 7/7 for the Gushers OG. Did get the Butterscotch blend, but i’m happy. Should be some seriously terpy cuts to find out of these.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jan 19, 2021)

If you have a pack of Morning Steep you might want to pop them sooner rather than later... I'm getting lots of nonstarters and the ones that do pop are very weak and withering after the shell comes off. No issues with several other breeders/strains popped simultaneously..


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 19, 2021)

And more RGM lol. This will be pack #4. @thenotsoesoteric this one is all you if you don’t get one with your order.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 19, 2021)

11/12 daily biscotti sundae look like they’re going to be viable. 4 had trouble. Two helmets needed careful removal with tweezers. One grew all impacted inside the rockwool cube and had to be cut out. That’s the one in the pot. One jumped out of the cube and had to get stuck back in. That one still looks a little confused. One seed was just a straight up dud. Not even a tail. This should be a fun hunt. Hoping for some nice fruity daily driver leaners with some extra density from the biscotti, and this is the v2 “purple pheno” of daily driver so they’ll hopefully be nice and colorful


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 19, 2021)

Alright figuring this out from desktop. Test photo on the new camera just using "auto" setting. Topanga Lemon #6, my favorite pheno out of everything to blaze all day. Lemonade with some earthy kush in the background and a good high that doesnt crush me into the couch.
View attachment IMG_0081.JPG


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Alright figuring this out from desktop. Test photo on the new camera just using "auto" setting. Topanga Lemon #6, my favorite pheno out of everything to blaze all day. Lemonade with some earthy kush in the background and a good high that doesnt crush me into the couch.
> View attachment 4801788


wtf wrong with loading pics on desktop? tried uploading, tried drag n drop, tried compressing images and did it again. super unintuitive and annoying. anyone know how to get an image from windows to show in thread and not whatever link/thumbnail bullshit is going on>?


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> wtf wrong with loading pics on desktop? tried uploading, tried drag n drop, tried compressing images and did it again. super unintuitive and annoying. anyone know how to get an image from windows to show in thread and not whatever link/thumbnail bullshit is going on>?


im a mac guy but anytime i had issues with images in the past id upload em to an image hosting site like photobucket first.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 20, 2021)

dubble sundae. I'd put money on this being more sour than the ecsd cut i've yet to flower. there's gotta be a program to make this photo upload shit work easier...


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 20, 2021)

purple margy I'd have to go back and reference the date but probably mid week 5. smells like mango lassi or that oversweetened mango drink off a taco truck


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 20, 2021)

topanga lemon 6 probably my favorite herb. smoke this all day long, great lemonade and earthy flavor with a functional high. love the flavor on her.
this tent is a week behind the one with the purple margy in her


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jan 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> It’s a birthday cake cross which have been around for at least a little while. They’re all on sale for $40 on radogear right now and you’ll get freebies too, as well as probably 8-9 seeds instead of 6. Every birthday cake cross I’ve bought had at least 8. 7 sins had 9.


Was 7 sins worth getting? Out of the birthday cake crosses, which would you recommend?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 20, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Was 7 sins worth getting? Out of the birthday cake crosses, which would you recommend?


I bought 7 sins and caipirinha but haven’t popped them yet. Of everything they have in stock right now 7 sins is what I’d recommend. It was sold out for a long time and fatso appears to be a killer cut. Birthday blues and back to cookies look good too and I haven’t ruled out picking one of those up. You’ll get extras in the birthday cake packs too. I got 9 beans in my pack of 7 sins and 8 in the caipirinha.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> wtf wrong with loading pics on desktop? tried uploading, tried drag n drop, tried compressing images and did it again. super unintuitive and annoying. anyone know how to get an image from windows to show in thread and not whatever link/thumbnail bullshit is going on>?


I only ever use my phone for forums and image uploads have only not worked once. It was an issue with the site. I’d probably use the site on my computers if I took more pics with my DSLR, but phones these days are just so damn convenient. I have a PC that I built for gaming and entertainment but I don’t ever use forums on that computer. I’m thinking about getting a 6D mkII to replace my dinosaur 7D with the next batch of stimulus money, and if that happens I’ll be posting more from the MacBook, although my girlfriend and landlord have both been on me to get a storage shed for all my tools and that unfortunately might have to take priority. I’m still trying to figure out how to get my landlord to buy the shed.


----------



## prologger (Jan 20, 2021)

Apple Turnover.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 20, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Was 7 sins worth getting? Out of the birthday cake crosses, which would you recommend?


throwing my (3) 7 sins plants into flower today, stay tuned. I got lazy with them and did something ive never done, just let them grow with zero training. I also havent transplanted them out of their 1gallon pots that theyve been in for about 2 months lol. They are all 3 feet tall, super vigorous growers, never showing a sign of stress thus far. I think ill try to scrog the lanky fuckers.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 20, 2021)

That one funky daily biscotti sundae sprout that I had to put back in the cube died. Oh well. That still leaves 10 healthy sprouts to hunt through. Tossed one runty weed nap sprout so only have 4 of those going. Looks like I’ll be able to start a grape pie cross and some of the pink grapes.

And here’s the jibba jabba clone, nearing the end of week 5. Does so well with training. I might scrog a whole tent full of this pheno at some point, but I kinda prefer stakes since they don’t lock everything in place.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 20, 2021)

Grape pie bx. Looking. Way better this round


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 20, 2021)

Grape margy. Greasy as hell


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 20, 2021)

Sugar berry scone greasy as hell


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 20, 2021)

Cookie sundae need a real phone


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 20, 2021)

Grape pie before chop 2 wk flush with just terpinator and final flush, all the girls were shimmering


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 20, 2021)

White grape gushers taken a few weeks ago the two keepers are actually shaping up more than I thought acctually might have to take back my saying they can't make the rotation


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 20, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> If you have a pack of Morning Steep you might want to pop them sooner rather than later... I'm getting lots of nonstarters and the ones that do pop are very weak and withering after the shell comes off. No issues with several other breeders/strains popped simultaneously..


My sis was saying that she had some germ issues


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 20, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> My sis was saying that she had some germ issues


could try the peroxide soak if they're old


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jan 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> could try the peroxide soak if they're old


Did all that and tried a pre-crack on a few. They just seem to be low vitality/viability... I got them from a reputable vendor not too long ago so they should have been stored correctly.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 20, 2021)

One pack of bazookaz back in stock just a heads up if anyone wants to grab it. That one looks fire.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 21, 2021)

This plant has started to flower now. White Grape Gushers # 1 


The spread is something else on this pheno


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 21, 2021)

Gushers OG 1 through 7(in order) doing their thing, nothing too exciting yet. Really happy with them so far, and definitely can’t be mad about 100% germination rate. Soaked in water for 48 hours that had a couple drops of peroxide, once they popped a tail (except for number seven), they all got planted, and all have popped up above ground without any major issues. Did have to help 1 through 6 shed their shells, but nothing too major.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 21, 2021)

I’ve got a serious thing for square black nursery pots for my smaller plants, then I like the white plastic bags for bigger ones. I’m so glad I finally found some small ones that will last. The blue ones I bought last time were so shitty. Daily biscotti sundae sprouts look good in them. I put off popping them for too long.


----------



## Balockaye (Jan 22, 2021)

There are a couple grape pie fem crosses back up on the website.









Grape Pie Feminized Seeds Archives - Cannarado Genetics


These are Feminized Seeds (6+)



radogear.com


----------



## nc208 (Jan 22, 2021)

GLO has the grape gas crosses on discount. Some as low as 130 a pack if anyone is looking.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 22, 2021)

Balockaye said:


> There are a couple grape pie fem crosses back up on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate U looking out man, snagged a NumNum for myself, and another Grapelatti


----------



## tman42 (Jan 22, 2021)

Dosidos x Sour Apple day 28 of 12/12.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 22, 2021)

nc208 said:


> GLO has the grape gas crosses on discount. Some as low as 130 a pack if anyone is looking.


Yeah I may have to snag that stay puft for 130, but my responsible side is screaming loudly in the back of my head to not buy anymore beans for a while.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I may have to snag that stay puft for 130, but my responsible side is screaming loudly in the back of my head to not buy anymore beans for a while.


Same man, but i lost that battle in my head. All good though, start a new job Monday that pays extremely well, and can also help my mom with her business on the side.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 22, 2021)

Anybody remember when that zawtz line is dropping? Is it next?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2021)

Does glo give you a tracking number? I got email saying order is complete but no tracking. Cheers


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Does glo give you a tracking number? I got email saying order is complete but no tracking. Cheers


Yes


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 22, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Dosidos x Sour Apple day 28 of 12/12.
> View attachment 4803793View attachment 4803794View attachment 4803795View attachment 4803797


Nice looks really frosty for. Week 4


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Does glo give you a tracking number? I got email saying order is complete but no tracking. Cheers


I think it's tracked, he just doesn't take the time to send it/attach it. He comes through but has poor customer service relations. 99% positive it's tracked.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I think it's tracked, he just doesn't take the time to send it/attach it. He comes through but has poor customer service relations. 99% positive it's tracked.


Cool cool. Thanks


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jan 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cool cool. Thanks


You'll get an email with the original invoice when it ships... never had an issue with GLO.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> You'll get an email with the original invoice when it ships... never had an issue with GLO.


I got the email, just says order is complete. No mention of shipping or tracking so I was just curious. Its all good I'm sure they'll get here fine.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Does glo give you a tracking number? I got email saying order is complete but no tracking. Cheers


Sometimes he does sometimes he doesn’t. Honestly every delivery i’ve gotten from him came early, at least i’m pretty damn sure.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jan 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got the email, just says order is complete. No mention of shipping or tracking so I was just curious. Its all good I'm sure they'll get here fine.


I just got a tracking number email a few hours after a ship notify email.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> I just got a tracking number email a few hours after a ship notify email.


This is what just happened. Got the email with tracking just now, couple hours after 1st email. Cheers and thanks everyone!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 22, 2021)

7 grape pies s1s gettin wet today


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 22, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Sometimes he does sometimes he doesn’t. Honestly every delivery i’ve gotten from him came early, at least i’m pretty damn sure.


Mine was way qucker paying by card, last time he said he never got my cash for the daily grape, But he still sent them. This time there was no doin that again hes in mass like me so seeds were here in like 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Mine was way qucker paying by card, last time he said he never got my cash for the daily grape, But he still sent them. This time there was no doin that again hes in mass like me so seeds were here in like 2 or 3 days.


Yeah i always used a cc when ordering through him, never had any issues.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 22, 2021)

I’m thinking about getting one pack of CSI gear off glo. The site does look kinda funky, the way it links to that G and L apparel site where the actual shop is. I’m gonna use my cash app card though. Nobody’s had any problems? Really want that bubblegum x zkittlez from CSI.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m thinking about getting one pack of CSI gear off glo. The site does look kinda funky, the way it links to that G and L apparel site where the actual shop is. I’m gonna use my cash app card though. Nobody’s had any problems? Really want that bubblegum x zkittlez from CSI.


That does sound tasty


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> That does sound tasty


I ordered it. Put some money in my cash app for it. I clicked the pay with card option but there wasn’t a place to enter the info at checkout. They sent me an invoice that mentions paying with a card but still no way to enter my CC number. How do they process your card anyway?


----------



## AaronHernadez (Jan 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m thinking about getting one pack of CSI gear off glo. The site does look kinda funky, the way it links to that G and L apparel site where the actual shop is. I’m gonna use my cash app card though. Nobody’s had any problems? Really want that bubblegum x zkittlez from CSI.


make sure you email them and ask to see the sales first


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 22, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> make sure you email them and ask to see the sales first


I didn’t do that. The one I ordered was on sale though. 85 with shipping so the same as a pack from Rado. Way cheaper than CSI’s site. Just trying to figure out how they’ll get my CC payment.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jan 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I didn’t do that. The one I ordered was on sale though. 85 with shipping so the same as a pack from Rado. Way cheaper than CSI’s site. Just trying to figure out how they’ll get my CC payment.


They’ll invoice you with a click to pay button that will link to their website... you’ll have twelve hours to pay ...


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 22, 2021)

Right on. I love both those strains. I’m always on the look out for good bubblegum crosses especially at that price. Can’t wait for that bubblegum biscotti fem line that Rado mentioned on IG. I’ll be all over that drop.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 22, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I think it's tracked, he just doesn't take the time to send it/attach it. He comes through *but has poor customer service relations*. 99% positive it's tracked.


im jealous you guys even get replies lol


----------



## tman42 (Jan 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Nice looks really frosty for. Week 4


This is the frostiest plant I have ever grown so far.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This is what just happened. Got the email with tracking just now, couple hours after 1st email. Cheers and thanks everyone!


sometimes it'll be days after you order before he gets it ready and sends tracking.. If i place a 2nd order b4 the first ships ill send him the order number of the first one and ask him to knock shipping off the second and combine and he do it no problem. done it multiple times including my last two orders just a lil heads up to anyone who compulsively buys seeds like my dumb ass


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I didn’t do that. The one I ordered was on sale though. 85 with shipping so the same as a pack from Rado. Way cheaper than CSI’s site. Just trying to figure out how they’ll get my CC payment.


Probably 50 plus 10 for shipping


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 23, 2021)

The Pipe said:


> Probably 50 plus 10 for shipping


Yep I just paid my invoice and it was only $60. That’s a great deal. Now I know where I’ll be getting all that CSI gear I’ve wanted for over a year lol. Now I’ve just gotta find a good mendo purps cross or S1.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 23, 2021)

Think this is the one I got (from CSI’s site) because the listing on glo said bubblegum x zkittlez and not zkittlez x bubblegum. I’ve been looking for another good cross made with Indiana bubblegum ever since I grew out the bodega bubblegum from greenpoint. I only found one good pheno in that pack, and every time I tried to take a clone the cutting died and started rotting almost immediately. I’m interested to see how this order goes. If it goes smooth I’m grabbing a couple of those cocomero crosses that are sold out on radogear. I really want Gallagher and they have that on sale, and I also really want watercolor frosting but that one may be harder to find.


----------



## Khyber420 (Jan 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Think this is the one I got (from CSI’s site) because the listing on glo said bubblegum x zkittlez and not zkittlez x bubblegum. I’ve been looking for another good cross made with Indiana bubblegum ever since I grew out the bodega bubblegum from greenpoint. I only found one good pheno in that pack, and every time I tried to take a clone the cutting died and started rotting almost immediately. I’m interested to see how this order goes. If it goes smooth I’m grabbing a couple of those cocomero crosses that are sold out on radogear. I really want Gallagher and they have that on sale, and I also really want watercolor frosting but that one may be harder to find. View attachment 4804516


How reliable is glo? I placed a big order to Canada, couldn't resist the grape gas


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 23, 2021)

Khyber420 said:


> How reliable is glo? I placed a big order to Canada, couldn't resist the grape gas


depends on who you ask lol, most folks here seem to use them just fine, id personally never even browse their site again after they ignored my order and follow up emails a few months back


----------



## SirTimmyTrap (Jan 23, 2021)

Picked up Twins and the last Grapescotti Dough pack from Cannarado yesterday. Can't wait to see how these come out. Has anyone grown Grapescotti Dough? If so, could you leave a brief review?


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 23, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> im jealous you guys even get replies lol


That's what I mean lol. He's nice guy but maybe a bit too much on his plate. The communication is an issue for sure imo. Sometimes people have questions, and not when does my order ship lol. I've ordered from them for quite a few years and it's always been kosher. Besides having some good deals he often will have rare packs he'll list. The grape dosi v2 from Rado surprised me. That was a no brainer as soon as I seen it.


Khyber420 said:


> How reliable is glo? I placed a big order to Canada, couldn't resist the grape gas


I've never not gotten an order, in Canada. Be patient and put your mind to ease, his delivery times are about 3-4 weeks for us. I can only speak about my experiences.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 24, 2021)

just checked treestars, some compound/rado packs are 350?! jeeez lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 24, 2021)

I just canceled an order through radogear last evening so 4 packs of the gp fems should be restocked here soon. Hope one of y’all gets something you’ve been looking for. 

Never ever had a problem with glo. Dude was moving across country a while back and made it known there would be delays. Other than that just have patients.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 24, 2021)

Grape Gasoline


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 24, 2021)

Garanimals (zoom in)


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 24, 2021)

Un


TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yep I just paid my invoice and it was only $60. That’s a great deal. Now I know where I’ll be getting all that CSI gear I’ve wanted for over a year lol. Now I’ve just gotta find a good mendo purps cross or S1.





Mendo Purps s1- CSI Humboldt (fems) – G and L Apparel



1 in stock


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 24, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Garanimals (zoom in) View attachment 4805560


Don’t you hate it when the camera focuses on the background.... lol 
Beautiful work!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 24, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Grape Gasoline View attachment 4805555View attachment 4805556View attachment 4805557


Okay if the seeds I ordered come out looking anything like that I’ll feel like I got my money’s worth.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 24, 2021)

The Pipe said:


> Un
> 
> 
> Mendo Purps s1- CSI Humboldt (fems) – G and L Apparel
> ...


 i was looking at the t1000 old fam purps s1s shit looks sick , mendo purps is a great oldie u shoud get it. Anywayz back to cannarado. 6 of 7 grape pie s1 have been transplanted into root riots. So not 100% germ rate on my s1s. Ill let it stay in the paper towel but probly wont germ.


----------



## Railage (Jan 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yep I just paid my invoice and it was only $60. That’s a great deal. Now I know where I’ll be getting all that CSI gear I’ve wanted for over a year lol. Now I’ve just gotta find a good mendo purps cross or S1.


I haven’t gotten to smoke it yet but I have a good feeling the the Gorilla Cookie Purp from Sunken Treasure seeds is going to be very nice.

Gorilla Cookie x Mendo Purp

He’s got like 5 or 6 purp crosses 15 packs for $100

Today is day 60 pics are from a few days ago, my post came out weird


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 24, 2021)

Heres a couple shots of my #5 pheno of Beaches (chem4/GSC x Gushers) under the Masonbrite leds. Definitely a chem leaner, the nugs have that unforgettable smell








And heres a shot of my 6 beaches clones on day 8 or 9 from the flip to 12/12.


100% organic nutrients/amendments as always.


----------



## Snowback (Jan 24, 2021)

Railage said:


> I haven’t gotten to smoke it yet but I have a good feeling the the Gorilla Cookie Purp from Sunken Treasure seeds is going to be very nice.
> 
> Gorilla Cookie x Mendo Purp
> 
> He’s got like 5 or 6 purp crosses 15 packs for $100


I have been following his IG for a while. Amazing looking stuff he produces.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 24, 2021)

Railage said:


> View attachment 4805943
> 
> I haven’t gotten to smoke it yet but I have a good feeling the the Gorilla Cookie Purp from Sunken Treasure seeds is going to be very nice.
> 
> ...


Is Gorilla Cookie by Cannarado? Or affiliated with him?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 25, 2021)

topanga lemon #1 flushed n ready. chopp in a day or two


----------



## SavageTerps (Jan 25, 2021)

greendiamond9 said:


> Some of these will be grown indoors some outdoors.
> View attachment 3611960


Where can one order some or buy in person? From Oklahoma


----------



## Railage (Jan 25, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Is Gorilla Cookie by Cannarado? Or affiliated with him?


No


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jan 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Does glo give you a tracking number? I got email saying order is complete but no tracking. Cheers


Took 2 or 3 days for me to get tracking after I completed my orders. Not the quickest compared to other banks but was worth the discount


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 25, 2021)

Small sample nug while the plant drys still
Cherry gushers


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 25, 2021)

Mailbox was on fire this morning...


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 25, 2021)

SavageTerps said:


> Where can one order some or buy in person? From Oklahoma


those beans specifically? not sure. But most of rados other stuff is on radogear.com directly or 3rd party sellers like Treestars, Artizen and seedsofhorror


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 25, 2021)

jonesaa said:


> Mailbox was on fire this morning...
> 
> View attachment 4806908
> 
> View attachment 4806910


Same here! This grape dosi is gonna be awesome!

Also, the seal on the compound pack is really easy to get around. I opened my pack up to look at the beans and closed it back up to look unopened by pushing the inner compartment through the other way. The seal peeled off clean. I’d be pretty worried about sketchy fucks filling these packs back up with bagseeds and selling them on strainly. I’m not trying to give anyone any ideas by posting this. I’m exposing a security/authentication vulnerability and trying to make sure anyone that sees this is very careful about where they source these seeds. The Cannarado matchbook packs are way way way more secure. If you see any “unopened” packs for sale on strainly treat them with the highest suspicion. Probably would only be an issue with this strain since it seems to be the only one sold out everywhere.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 25, 2021)

Closed back up and nobody would ever know. I took the beans out to count them and was extremely pleased to count 14.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 25, 2021)

im jealous lol i desperately wanted that sugar milk


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 25, 2021)

Pimps up Hoes Down. 

We grow our shit around here..



Plants coming soon.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 25, 2021)

Green Stems Gang

White Grape Gushers. Day 24. This plant is about to fill in nice, bud sites run up and down the plant.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 25, 2021)

jonesaa said:


> Mailbox was on fire this morning...
> 
> View attachment 4806908
> 
> View attachment 4806910


Which one ares you going to start or have started from the new grape pie line you have gotten over the past weeks.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 25, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> im jealous lol i desperately wanted that sugar milk


I got some for ya... send me a pm


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 25, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Which one ares you going to start or have started from the new grape pie line you have gotten over the past weeks.


I’ll be popping some of the s1’s & I have sugar milk a few days into flower now. Also going is marmalade, sundae driver, colada, garanimals, Minute Maid , Birthday Blues, gelatti bx1 f2, sugar rush, and goonies from kraken.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 25, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I’ll be popping some of the s1’s & I have sugar milk a few days into flower now. Also going is marmalade, sundae driver, colada, garanimals, Minute Maid , Birthday Blues, gelatti bx1 f2, sugar rush, and goonies from kraken.


Which are the cannarado genetics since this is his thread. The S1's and Sugar Milk and what else ?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Same here! This grape dosi is gonna be awesome!
> 
> Also, the seal on the compound pack is really easy to get around. I opened my pack up to look at the beans and closed it back up to look unopened by pushing the inner compartment through the other way. The seal peeled off clean. I’d be pretty worried about sketchy fucks filling these packs back up with bagseeds and selling them on strainly. I’m not trying to give anyone any ideas by posting this. I’m exposing a security/authentication vulnerability and trying to make sure anyone that sees this is very careful about where they source these seeds. The Cannarado matchbook packs are way way way more secure. If you see any “unopened” packs for sale on strainly treat them with the highest suspicion. Probably would only be an issue with this strain since it seems to be the only one sold out everywhere.
> View attachment 4807055View attachment 4807132


He posted on iG about those packs. Mentioned it was the tamper proof seal being bad on many of the new released Compound packs. Showed pictures of all the ziploc baggies and sure enough lots of the seals on the packs were peeling back and coming undone.

He knew there was going to be comments.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 25, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Which are the cannarado genetics since this is his thread. The S1's and Sugar Milk and what else ?


All of them but Goonies.


----------



## tman42 (Jan 25, 2021)

My "Security" seal pulled right off also so ya I would not buy these from anywhere you don't trust. Gonna have to start a couple soon.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 25, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> He posted on iG about those packs. Mentioned it was the tamper proof seal being bad on many of the new released Compound packs. Showed pictures of all the ziploc baggies and sure enough lots of the seals on the packs were peeling back and coming undone.
> 
> He knew there was going to be comments.


That’s good to know. I’m glad they’re on top of it because I know how many shady assholes love to pull a scam. Sort of like all those black market carts in those designer packages that were mostly vitamin E oil and gave people pneumonia. I’m just hoping that getting the word out discourages bad actors from trying this.


----------



## tman42 (Jan 25, 2021)

Slap N Tickle day 32 of 12/12


----------



## jillxjilly (Jan 25, 2021)

Do Sundae Driver Fems ever get sold? Has anyone tried that strain?


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 25, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Which one ares you going to start or have started from the new grape pie line you have gotten over the past weeks.


Going to do them all over the course of the year, probably start with Grape Pie, LA Grapes and Sugar Milk first.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That’s good to know. I’m glad they’re on top of it because I know how many shady assholes love to pull a scam. Sort of like all those black market carts in those designer packages that were mostly vitamin E oil and gave people pneumonia. I’m just hoping that getting the word out discourages bad actors from trying this.


The sad thing is people won't know they're ripped off till they flower them out.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 25, 2021)

jillxjilly said:


> Do Sundae Driver Fems ever get sold? Has anyone tried that strain?


That strain is two years ago in this thread. Maybe in the late 100's pages or 200's. Just put it in search.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 25, 2021)

All Cannarado, pretty much. 11 wonder melon, 5 grapeonade, 9 topanga lemon x ssh and two seeds I pulled out of my favorite topanga lemon. Could be selfed, or possibly from one of the Cali kings next to it. Saw a couple nanas on one that was adjacent.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 25, 2021)

jonesaa said:


> Going to do them all over the course of the year, probably start with Grape Pie, LA Grapes and Sugar Milk first.


Hell yeah I want to see those LA grapes ran out


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 25, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Slap N Tickle day 32 of 12/12
> View attachment 4807339View attachment 4807340View attachment 4807341


I definitely grew out this pheno! one of the frostiest, stickiest plants ive ever grown, i nicknamed the cut "weird leaf" for obvious reasons. I felt like it was a GMO leaner as it was the 1 of 4 for me that didnt have that grape funk



jillxjilly said:


> Do Sundae Driver Fems ever get sold? Has anyone tried that strain?


i grew out Sticky Sundae (gg4xSundae driver) it was pretty damn good, no phenos to complain about


----------



## jillxjilly (Jan 26, 2021)

Cool thanks yall -- I'll keep an eye out for Sundae Driver / crosses.

In the meantime, I just placed an order for 7 Sins – (Fatso (GMOG cut) x Birthday Cake) ... super excited. Never had "modern" genetics from seed before


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 26, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Which are the cannarado genetics since this is his thread. The S1's and Sugar Milk and what else ?


Everything listed except the goonies and that’s kraken genetics. The sugar rush is a collab with Clearwater Buds. Marmalade is a collab with jungleboys.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 26, 2021)

jillxjilly said:


> Do Sundae Driver Fems ever get sold? Has anyone tried that strain?


Yes occasionally if you can afford them lol, they’re expensive. Easier to find clones.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 26, 2021)

jillxjilly said:


> Cool thanks yall -- I'll keep an eye out for Sundae Driver / crosses.
> 
> In the meantime, I just placed an order for 7 Sins – (Fatso (GMOG cut) x Birthday Cake) ... super excited. Never had "modern" genetics from seed before


That 7 sins should be sick. I’ve got a pack of that in the vaulted. About a month and a half ago they had two sundae driver fems for sale. Weed nap (TK91 x SD) and nilla wafer (wedding cake x SD). They both sold out rather quickly but I got one of each. It’s possible they’ll show up again.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The sad thing is people won't know they're ripped off till they flower them out.


Exactly. That’s why I’m posting this to sow as much doubt as possible about any packs popping up on strainly or similar sites.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 26, 2021)

Four or five sundae driver crosses on glo


----------



## bonytang (Jan 26, 2021)

Lemon Tree x Lemon Jack - first two cuts doing great getting ready to move them from the 2x2 to the 2x4 in about 2 weeks or so. The bigger one transplanted a little sooner than the 2nd pic just transplanted 2 weeks ago already showing good growth. Had a Grumpz earlier this year but turned out male so next go with them in spring fingers crossed.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 26, 2021)

Do you have a good cut of that lemon ?


----------



## bonytang (Jan 26, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Do you have a good cut of that lemon ?


Gave a bean for my buddy to work from the original 3 pack & just transplanted these 2 clones recently. Haven't taken any cuts yet probably in the next few weeks.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 26, 2021)

4 weed nap and a grumpz clone. All doing well. I think this one is going to be the better grumpz pheno. The clones from the other pheno still haven’t rooted. Moms are getting decent sized. The one in the back is the more promising one IMO, but I won’t know for sure until I flower them. I’ve been wrong before, but I’ve also been right plenty of times too. I seem to have good instincts for picking the winners while they’re in veg.

And over in the flowering tent the jibba jabba clone is starting to come into form nicely. She responded really well to the stakes. The grumpz will go in when the two on the right are done.


----------



## Snowback (Jan 26, 2021)

Some nice chunk coming in on those bottom right ones Terrapin.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 26, 2021)

bonytang said:


> Lemon Tree x Lemon Jack - first two cuts doing great getting ready to move them from the 2x2 to the 2x4 in about 2 weeks or so. The bigger one transplanted a little sooner than the 2nd pic just transplanted 2 weeks ago already showing good growth. Had a Grumpz earlier this year but turned out male so next go with them in spring fingers crossed.


if U like lemon terps you’re definitely in for a treat with that Lemonessence. Just a heads up though, the one i ran, at the very least doubled in size during her stretch. Also wouldn’t surprise me if U find some that would absolutely crush it outdoors.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 26, 2021)

Damn, looks like all the Gushers crosses are going to be fire! Y’all definitely did a phenomenal job, and i’m definitely looking forward to hunting through the Gushers OG i popped recently.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 26, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> if U like lemon terps you’re definitely in for a treat with that Lemonessence. Just a heads up though, the one i ran, at the very least doubled in size during her stretch. Also wouldn’t surprise me if U find some that would absolutely crush it outdoors.


Have 5 that are small seedlings atm. I think they were the last ones I had in the vault. 

Winter here so I frequently become bored and when that happens I rifle through the seed packs and pop more...just threw 5 Strawberry Kush x DoHo and a pack of Margalope into dirt.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 26, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> 4 weed nap and a grumpz clone. All doing well. I think this one is going to be the better grumpz pheno. The clones from the other pheno still haven’t rooted. Moms are getting decent sized. The one in the back is the more promising one IMO, but I won’t know for sure until I flower them. I’ve been wrong before, but I’ve also been right plenty of times too. I seem to have good instincts for picking the winners while they’re in veg.View attachment 4808208View attachment 4808213
> 
> And over in the flowering tent the jibba jabba clone is starting to come into form nicely. She responded really well to the stakes. The grumpz will go in when the two on the right are done. View attachment 4808214


What light you runnin trying to get outta hps seems like a waste but i does keep my house warm lol


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 26, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Have 5 that are small seedlings atm. I think they were the last ones I had in the vault.
> 
> Winter here so I frequently become bored and when that happens I rifle through the seed packs and pop more...just threw 5 Strawberry Kush x DoHo and a pack of Margalope into dirt.


Heard great thing about margilope. And my ssk x dohos were frosty hard and very terpy that real berry smell. Should end up with some good smoke.


----------



## tman42 (Jan 26, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> I definitely grew out this pheno! one of the frostiest, stickiest plants ive ever grown, i nicknamed the cut "weird leaf" for obvious reasons. I felt like it was a GMO leaner as it was the 1 of 4 for me that didnt have that grape funk
> 
> 
> i grew out Sticky Sundae (gg4xSundae driver) it was pretty damn good, no phenos to complain about


Yes mine is definitely a GMO leaner and really tasty. This is my second run of this one and if I remember right it has that GMO funk taste on the inhale and a little fruity exhale so I figured it was perfect as the "Slap" is the GMO taste and the "Tickle" is the light fruit exhale.


----------



## bonytang (Jan 26, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> if U like lemon terps you’re definitely in for a treat with that Lemonessence. Just a heads up though, the one i ran, at the very least doubled in size during her stretch. Also wouldn’t surprise me if U find some that would absolutely crush it outdoors.


Pretty excited to get her in flower she's loving the dwc but outdoors definitely i'm sure it'll get nice in the sun! But yep i believe it she already outgrew the mom and everyday showing good noticeable growth. If u have any old pics from your run please re-post!


----------



## tman42 (Jan 27, 2021)

Gushers S1 day 32 of 12/12


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 27, 2021)

bonytang said:


> Pretty excited to get her in flower she's loving the dwc but outdoors definitely i'm sure it'll get nice in the sun! But yep i believe it she already outgrew the mom and everyday showing good noticeable growth. If u have any old pics from your run please re-post!


Had to delete the pics of her when she was doing her thing, but they’re somewhere in this thread. Got some pics of some of the nugs(with and without flash). Definitely could’ve done a way better job. She was definitely heat stressed to hell, and she definitely went through the ringer. She took everything that came at her like an absolute champ though.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 27, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Some nice chunk coming in on those bottom right ones Terrapin.


Serious frost too. Lots of pics in the BOG thread.


----------



## bonytang (Jan 27, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Had to delete the pics of her when she was doing her thing, but they’re somewhere in this thread. Got some pics of some of the nugs(with and without flash). Definitely could’ve done a way better job. She was definitely heat stressed to hell, and she definitely went through the ringer. She took everything that came at her like an absolute champ though.


Enough grease on those nugs to stick to the baggy! Heck yea very proper.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 27, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> What light you runnin trying to get outta hps seems like a waste but i does keep my house warm lol


It’s all various combinations of strips and boards. My main flowering light is 4 strips and 2 boards and my veg light is a board and two little influx outrigger strips. Single 5000k f series strip in the clone tent. QB96 from HLG in the 2x2 flowering tent. Everything combined, lights fans cloner, still pull less than 1000w from the wall.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jan 27, 2021)

Had some issues with my Gushers s1 only 2 out of 7 sprouted its been like 12 days dug out a seed to see what was up and the tap root was straight up shriveled up so I hit the Rado email and they came through with a pack of mango haze x London pound cake 75 and lemon g x grape pie bx


----------



## tman42 (Jan 28, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Had some issues with my Gushers s1 only 2 out of 7 sprouted its been like 12 days dug out a seed to see what was up and the tap root was straight up shriveled up so I hit the Rado email and they came through with a pack of mango haze x London pound cake 75 and lemon g x grape pie bx


I only had 1 come through out of 4 i started but it has been a good one. Hopefully you get something nice out of the two.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 28, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Had some issues with my Gushers s1 only 2 out of 7 sprouted its been like 12 days dug out a seed to see what was up and the tap root was straight up shriveled up so I hit the Rado email and they came through with a pack of mango haze x London pound cake 75 and lemon g x grape pie bx





tman42 said:


> I only had 1 come through out of 4 i started but it has been a good one. Hopefully you get something nice out of the two.


Appreciate the heads up. Those will probably hit water next then just in case there are issues I can get them squared away ASAP.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 28, 2021)

White Grape Gusher day 27 



This plant has double in size maybe even 2.5 times.


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 28, 2021)

Cherry gushers


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 28, 2021)

Grape Gasoline


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 28, 2021)

tman42 said:


> I only had 1 come through out of 4 i started but it has been a good one. Hopefully you get something nice out of the two.


Wtf i have those to should i pop em to see what i get? Also 1 grape pie seedling lookin a little funky the cotlyden wont open. It just stayin curled over the 1st set of true leaves. So there maybe a runt like. The other grower said, no biggie tho.


----------



## PeanutbutterNchocolate (Jan 29, 2021)

Anybody run the birthday blues?


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Jan 29, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Wtf i have those to should i pop em to see what i get? Also 1 grape pie seedling lookin a little funky the cotlyden wont open. It just stayin curled over the 1st set of true leaves. So there maybe a runt like. The other grower said, no biggie tho.


I'd say yes who knows maybe the longer you wait the less likely you are to even get 1 to pop


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 29, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> Anybody run the birthday blues?


Multiple people have ran it further back in the thread, and seems like people have found some really nice ones.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 29, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> Anybody run the birthday blues?


I have. It is an awesome strain, other's are running this too.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 29, 2021)

Just looking for information who has grown out any cannarado's Apple Juice Line
Apple Juice [Orange Sour Apple × Triple Kush] 

And if anyone speaks to rado directly or can answer what Orange Sour Apple is that would be great. I know he likes to use Obsoul33t Genetics so I'm wondering if it is [Orange cookies or Orange Apricot × Sour Apple ]

Anyhow I have this hybrid of the cross which should make some nice Rosin Hash. 



This was from about 2018.


----------



## prologger (Jan 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Just looking for information who has grown out any cannarado's Apple Juice Line
> Apple Juice [Orange Sour Apple × Triple Kush]
> 
> And if anyone speaks to rado directly or can answer what Orange Sour Apple is that would be great. I know he likes to use Obsoul33t Genetics so I'm wondering if it is [Orange cookies or Orange Apricot × Sour Apple ]
> ...


I have 3 females outta a freebie pack of 7 into flower right now. 2 different phenos.I couldn’t find much info on em either. They seem pretty stable, they haven’t thrown me any curve balls yet anyway.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 29, 2021)

prologger said:


> I have 3 females outta a freebie pack of 7 into flower right now. 2 different phenos.I couldn’t find much info on em either. They seem pretty stable, they haven’t thrown me any curve balls yet anyway.


That's cool to know. I might split these with another growers. Just wanted to know the information. 

Have you posted any pictures of them yet ?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 29, 2021)

PeanutbutterNchocolate said:


> Anybody run the birthday blues?


Running them now.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Just looking for information who has grown out any cannarado's Apple Juice Line
> Apple Juice [Orange Sour Apple × Triple Kush]
> 
> And if anyone speaks to rado directly or can answer what Orange Sour Apple is that would be great. I know he likes to use Obsoul33t Genetics so I'm wondering if it is [Orange cookies or Orange Apricot × Sour Apple ]
> ...


Ran vineyard select. It’s fire.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 29, 2021)

Seems like a lot of people have been getting Grape Pie bx fem freebies with the Compound Drop, and some of the restocks. Definitely looking forward to seeing what comes with my last order. NumNum really has my attention now, and stoked to run them. On a side note mixed in a little too much FF with the coco and some of the Gushers OG seedlings got a little burnt, but they seem to be bouncing back from it, and seem to be doing really well. Going to be hard to pick five to keep inside, because i just got my hands on a cut i’m really hyped to run, and only have room for 6 five gallon smart pots in my tent.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 29, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Seems like a lot of people have been getting Grape Pie bx fem freebies with the Compound Drop, and some of the restocks. Definitely looking forward to seeing what comes with my last order. NumNum really has my attention now, and stoked to run them. On a side note mixed in a little too much FF with the coco and some of the Gushers OG seedlings got a little burnt, but they seem to be bouncing back from it, and seem to be doing really well. Going to be hard to pick five to keep inside, because i just got my hands on a cut i’m really hyped to run, and only have room for 6 five gallon smart pots in my tent.


I think I’m going to wait a little while on the numnum and grape o nade. Once I have a little more room I’m going to start 4 pink grapes and all 4 dosidos x grape pie bx that I got for free with them. 

My 4 weed nap are starting to show some variation. The two on the left are looking really nice. The jibba jabba clone just entered the beginning of week 7. She’s doing way better than the mom with the staking and supplemental tiger bloom. The mom started turning really purple by this time and in hindsight some of that was probably nute deficiency. I also hardly trained that one.


----------



## a619ster (Jan 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Just looking for information who has grown out any cannarado's Apple Juice Line
> Apple Juice [Orange Sour Apple × Triple Kush]
> 
> And if anyone speaks to rado directly or can answer what Orange Sour Apple is that would be great. I know he likes to use Obsoul33t Genetics so I'm wondering if it is [Orange cookies or Orange Apricot × Sour Apple ]
> ...


The Orange in Orange sour apple is Orange juice bud from Obs...Apple juice is (Osa x Triple kush) backcrossed with a (Osa x Triple kush) male


----------



## prologger (Jan 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That's cool to know. I might split these with another growers. Just wanted to know the information.
> 
> Have you posted any pictures of them yet ?


----------



## prologger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 30, 2021)

Finally got a cocomero cross. Found that Gallagher (sundae driver x cocomero) on GLO for $70. I really wanted watercolor frosting but I should have bought it when it was for sale at radogear. I’m not sure about paying $100 to a seed bank I’ve never heard of that’s on the second page of a Google search.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 30, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Finally got a cocomero cross. Found that Gallagher (sundae driver x cocomero) on GLO for $70. I really wanted that watercolor frosting but I should have bought it when it was for sale at radogear. I’m not sure about paying $100 to a seed bank I’ve never heard of that’s on the second page of a Google search.


GLO is one of the longest standing seedbanks around before the big wave of everyone becoming a "grower" 2015 plus. 

"Green line organics " 

In 2015 he had some rare Obsoul33t packs that I got off him. 

At the time he was one of two seedbanks people used before seedsherenow and others. 

He has some of the best deals around also. He was also spoken more of on Thcfarm and Icmag.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 30, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Finally got a cocomero cross. Found that Gallagher (sundae driver x cocomero) on GLO for $70. I really wanted watercolor frosting but I should have bought it when it was for sale at radogear. I’m not sure about paying $100 to a seed bank I’ve never heard of that’s on the second page of a Google search.


Love GLO man. Awesome deals and always on point. I have an extra pack of WF if interested lmk.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 30, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Love GLO man. Awesome deals and always on point. I have an extra pack of WF if interested lmk.


Yeah they really impressed me with their prices and fast shipping. Definitely the first really legit third party seedbank I’ve come across. I’ll be buying lots from them. I don’t have much to trade except a shit ton of RGM but I might want to buy that pack from you after I take care of the beginning of the month bills I have coming up.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 30, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> GLO is one of the longest standing seedbanks around before the big wave of everyone becoming a "grower" 2015 plus.
> 
> "Green line organics "
> 
> ...


I wasn’t even aware of them until a couple weeks ago when people started mentioning them in this thread. I’ve only been doing this for a little over two years and have always tried to buy directly from breeders, but all I had to see on there was the selection and prices. Now that I’ve made a few purchases from them I know I’ll be making a lot more.


----------



## Drewsnutz (Jan 30, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I think I’m going to wait a little while on the numnum and grape o nade. Once I have a little more room I’m going to start 4 pink grapes and all 4 dosidos x grape pie bx that I got for free with them.


You need to stop buying seeds and those cheap bag pots. Then get yourself a shopvac and clean that tent floor. I use those bags when I start my outdoor veggies, the holes make it so messy. For real tho, good choice on steering away from Greenpoint and getting some Rado gear.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 30, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I wasn’t even aware of them until a couple weeks ago when people started mentioning them in this thread. I’ve only been doing this for a little over two years and have always tried to buy directly from breeders, but all I had to see on there was the selection and prices. Now that I’ve made a few purchases from them I know I’ll be making a lot more.


If you get yourself on his email list, he will send you deals like the cannarado email.

How is the Pink Grapes?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 30, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> If you get yourself on his email list, he will send you deals like the cannarado email.


said he chargin for the newsletter now gotta sign up on his site. Probably a good thing for me because ive made like an order a month thru the fucker the past year i need a reason to chill


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> said he chargin for the newsletter now gotta sign up on his site. Probably a good thing for me because ive made like an order a month thru the fucker the past year i need a reason to chill


Charging for the Newsletter? Is he trying to do a capulator style membership?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 30, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Charging for the Newsletter? Is he trying to do a capulator style membership?


ten a month or less per year i forget. probably a smart move on his part given how damn cheap everything is but i think ima pass


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 31, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> If you get yourself on his email list, he will send you deals like the cannarado email.
> 
> How is the Pink Grapes?


I’ve been getting emails, and I saw the thing about the membership fee. Not totally sure how that’s gonna work yet. I’m popping like 4 or 5 pink grapes at the beginning of the next rotation in a couple weeks. They sent me 14 so some of them may not be popped for a while. I set up a nice cold storage box for seeds in the mini fridge where my mushroom cultures live so they should last a good long while.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 31, 2021)

Drewsnutz said:


> You need to stop buying seeds and those cheap bag pots. Then get yourself a shopvac and clean that tent floor. I use those bags when I start my outdoor veggies, the holes make it so messy. For real tho, good choice on steering away from Greenpoint and getting some Rado gear.


Are you specifically referencing his purple punch fems? The three bison breath females I’m running all look solid the best leaning chem D. I don’t have any of his purple punch shit but I have a grip of his stardawg cross packs.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 31, 2021)

Personally i think if you’re going to be buying a lot of seeds, that membership will pay for itself, especially considering how cheap some of his deals are. Honestly if i was interested in more seeds i would jump on that in a heartbeat, but i’ve got more than enough for now, and the only packs i’m interested in is some of the Sour Apple fems that will be dropping soon on Radogear.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 31, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> ten a month or less per year i forget. probably a smart move on his part given how damn cheap everything is but i think ima pass


Ill pay for a month when i want something but i wont pay ahead. Ten bux aint shit if im saving x amount. I picked up daily cream forr 55$ the daily driver crosses were 150 when they dropped. Im loving the dailys so far, and im acctually excited to see this exotic/cannarado collab.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 31, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Personally i think if you’re going to be buying a lot of seeds, that membership will pay for itself, especially considering how cheap some of his deals are. Honestly if i was interested in more seeds i would jump on that in a heartbeat, but i’ve got more than enough for now, and the only packs i’m interested in is some of the Sour Apple fems that will be dropping soon on Radogear.


And then.... And then..... I am to nate tmans shit looks bangin. And tunnaaa s got some to. Im gettin down on that apple drop 4 sure.. Bubblegum biscotti sounds fire to though, this guy needs to stop with the drops hes killin me its like lemme pop some old shit.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 31, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> And then.... And then..... I am to nate tmans shit looks bangin. And tunnaaa s got some to. Im gettin down on that apple drop 4 sure.. Bubblegum biscotti sounds fire to though, this guy needs to stop with the drops hes killin me its like lemme pop some old shit.


I’m hoping he drops another blueberry X, especially bubblegum biscotti that sounds great. Heard good things about his bb cut


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Cannarado herm at chopp. I’m lazy I should’ve got the real camera out but it’s a pain in the ass to upload pics. View attachment 4812814View attachment 4812815View attachment 4812816


----------



## Snowback (Feb 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Are you specifically referencing his purple punch fems? The three bison breath females I’m running all look solid the best leaning chem D. I don’t have any of his purple punch shit but I have a grip of his stardawg cross packs.


Amen. Page 2345 of that thread has my City Slickers pics. The seeds cost $26 dollars before shipping. They were massive. I was using up entire cure jars just for single colas of the gassy goodness. I am proud to run seeds from both Rado and GP.


----------



## prologger (Feb 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I’m hoping he drops another blueberry X, especially bubblegum biscotti that sounds great. Heard good things about his bb cut


 I ran a pack of Blueberry Sunday a coupla years ago. Rados blueberry cut is legit. Just gotta keep the lowers trimmed up. They Hermèd late on me.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 1, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> And then.... And then..... I am to nate tmans shit looks bangin. And tunnaaa s got some to. Im gettin down on that apple drop 4 sure.. Bubblegum biscotti sounds fire to though, this guy needs to stop with the drops hes killin me its like lemme pop some old shit.


Lol right, too much heat! KFactor on iG has been slaying the SA crosses as well. Been dying to pop a pack of the Watercolor Frosting(Gushers x Cocomero), but he keeps dropping more heat. Eventually might just say fuck it rent out a house, pop most of everything i want, fill the whole damn house, hunt the best ones, and mother them out. The one’s Panda and iSi found look absolutely amazing, and their description of the smell and taste sounds absolutely heavenly.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 1, 2021)

Just popped my head in to see how everything was doing, and damn #4 is not fucking off at all! Compared to the rest she is absolutely beasting! The rest are starting to bounce back from the nutrient burn, but she just took it in stride.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2021)

Here we come.

"Inside joke people "
P.S. I'm in Toronto.. Lightgreen2k. Anyhow about to flood Edmonton, Calgary with gear. This one Lp dude wants it all...

Get your own style and other breeders if you don't want cannarado in Alberta / Ontario flooded.

"These guys don't even have the old packs."


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 1, 2021)

Speaking of GPS, I’ve decided to only keep the nicest looking stardawg F2. That made some room, along with all my grumpz clones rooting, which let me put the moms in flowering. With all that extra room I just got 6 pink grapes seeds wet. Two of my weed nap look a lot scrawnier than the other two so I may toss the weaklings and start something else, like a grape pie cross or some margy, or the other 8 pink grapes. No idea yet. I went through all my older cuts and got rid of everything but the best 3. I think I’ll be popping a lot of beans this spring.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 1, 2021)

prologger said:


> I ran a pack of Blueberry Sunday a coupla years ago. Rados blueberry cut is legit. Just gotta keep the lowers trimmed up. They Hermèd late on me.


I’d love to find some more good blueberry phenos. I found an amazing one in a pack from BOG (sour BluTooth) but blueberry is nostalgic for me and I want to work with it a lot more.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2021)

Got my order today. Stoked to see the RGM but not so stoked that the packs I bought where just in baggies. Not a big deal since it from the source but still, come on man.
Thank you to all the fine folks who offered up some RGM in trades, much appreciated! Looks like I should be good for now. Muchos gracias


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve been getting emails, and I saw the thing about the membership fee. Not totally sure how that’s gonna work yet. I’m popping like 4 or 5 pink grapes at the beginning of the next rotation in a couple weeks. They sent me 14 so some of them may not be popped for a while. I set up a nice cold storage box for seeds in the mini fridge where my mushroom cultures live so they should last a good long while.


Can you copy and paste the deals?


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 1, 2021)

Just got a new email from GLO that says the membership price will go up on Wednesday from $10 a month/$100 year to $12 month/$120 a year.. This dude is always talking out of both sides of his mouth, I was actually considering it but I can see him trying to find a reason to constantly raise the price smh


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 1, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Just got a new email from GLO that says the membership price will go up on Wednesday from $10 a month/$100 year to $12 month/$120 a year.. This dude is always talking out of both sides of his mouth, I was actually considering it but I can see him trying to find a reason to constantly raise the price smh


Wanna show us the deals so we can make an inferred decision?


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Wanna show us the deals so we can make an inferred decision?


I’ll only post cannarado deals in the cannarado thread so:

CANNARADO GENETICS-

DAILY DRIVER HYBRIDS
1 pack-$55
2 packs-$105

SUNDAE DRIVER HYBRIDS
1 pack-$55
2 packs-$105

Apple Sundae
2 packs-$55

Birthday Cake hybrids*price update*
1 pack-$40
2 packs-$75 ( some exclusions may apply, Read the description on the website to see if the Birthday cake hybrid you’re interested in is excluded from the sale)

****
IF YOU ARE RECEIVING THIS EMAIL AND YOU DON’T HAVE A MEMBERSHIP, YOU WON’T BE ABLE TO GET THESE PRICES. YOU CAN STILL ORDER, BUT YOU’LL BE PAYING THE PRICE ON THE SITE. 
SINCE EVERYTHING I POST KEEPS GETTING REPORTED, ITS DIFFICULT TO EXPLAIN HOW TO BECOME A MEMBER & EVERYTHING TO DO WITH THE MEMBERSHIP,SO READ BELOW


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4813383View attachment 4813380
> 
> Here we come.
> 
> ...


My comments are not towards anyone here either. However @nc208 ...we can.
Cc(carmel cannabis)


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 1, 2021)

I wouldn’t call it a collab but this rado x gps combo is pretty decent. Super grapey jelly pie done and chopped. No way I’m paying for a newsletter. Rado gear is pretty fire but I can’t be running all one breeder etc. I probably wouldn’t use it enough.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 1, 2021)

Dosidos x Sour Apple #5 day 38 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Feb 1, 2021)

Dosidos x Sour Apple #1 day 38 of 12/12


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 1, 2021)

Is there a comprehensive list of strains anywhere for Cannarado drops? Particularly cocomero and gushers. Maybe I am using the wrong search terms when trying to check thread but sure would be useful if posted anywhere.


EDIT 
Found these but I know there are more:






Cannarado genetics


ive been thinking about this all day. Also, im a genetics noob, but arent these crosses that contain 4+ strains, some of which are also crosses, a total crapshoot on what phenotypes/genetics youll get in your seeds? Wouldnt that be the equivalent of saying this seed contains the dominant...



www.rollitup.org











Cannarado genetics


most dubble sundae phenos didn't stretch for shit but there's some dank in there. I had two that did stretch a little and both were lime green with sour/pine/lime terps. the other phenos got some purple and ranged in flavor from a little sweet cereal to almost like medical ointment. I prefer the...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Balockaye (Feb 2, 2021)

Had to look through my email and i found the list for the gushers drop. I started growing after the cocomero line dropped so i have no info on that.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 2, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Dosidos x Sour Apple #5 day 38 of 12/12
> View attachment 4813616View attachment 4813617View attachment 4813619View attachment 4813621


Damn man this one has some serious resin rails, looking killer as always. U getting any green apple Jolly rancher terps?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 2, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> View attachment 4813562
> I wouldn’t call it a collab but this rado x gps combo is pretty decent. Super grapey jelly pie done and chopped. No way I’m paying for a newsletter. Rado gear is pretty fire but I can’t be running all one breeder etc. I probably wouldn’t use it enough.


That’s only for GLO not Rado gear.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 2, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Got my order today. Stoked to see the RGM but not so stoked that the packs I bought where just in baggies. Not a big deal since it from the source but still, come on man.View attachment 4813496
> Thank you to all the fine folks who offered up some RGM in trades, much appreciated! Looks like I should be good for now. Muchos gracias


Glad you got the RGM! I’ve got 4 packs lol. I was hoping you would take one off my hands and if anyone else is looking for it I’d be glad to trade, but it’s going to be an epic pheno hunt.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Glad you got the RGM! I’ve got 4 packs lol. I was hoping you would take one off my hands and if anyone else is looking for it I’d be glad to trade, but it’s going to be an epic pheno hunt.


I still have half the 1st pack and they sent 12 more so ill have 18 to search through, should be enough to find something worthy. Thank you for offering to trade though, much appreciated. 

Surprised the rado crew didn't notice they were sending the same person the same damn freebies everytime. Too many customers to realize repeats Id guess.


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 2, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> That’s only for GLO not Rado gear.


Thats perfect, rado just needs to keep doing what their doing and every few months I’ll grab some older gear from them for cheap and be a happy camper.


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 2, 2021)

I got my Num Num pack with a RGM so I scored all different freebies each time. Anything with GMO is bound to be yielding some goodies I think.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 2, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> I got my Num Num pack with a RGM so I scored all different freebies each time. Anything with GMO is bound to be yielding some goodies I think.


I’m kinda surprised they sent me 4 packs too. 3 of them were on consecutive orders and had 13 seeds each. I’m guessing they don’t keep track of what they throw in. There’s gonna be some serious high yielding super potent funky heat lurking in those 4 packs. My most recent order they sent me 4 feminized dosidos x grape pie bx which is pretty exciting.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 2, 2021)

Balockaye said:


> Had to look through my email and i found the list for the gushers drop. I started growing after the cocomero line dropped so i have no info on that.
> 
> View attachment 4814075View attachment 4814076View attachment 4814077View attachment 4814078


Thanks a lot for taking the time to look these up. I lost the email mine were in. I am really disappointed looking over the gushers drop that I did not send the money in for Frybread and missed the blushers. I really wish I had 3 packs of frybread, but considering I got nearly everything else I want. Now we only need cocomero list. I think these two drops my favorite rado drops still.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 2, 2021)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Thanks a lot for taking the time to look these up. I lost the email mine were in. I am really disappointed looking over the gushers drop that I did not send the money in for Frybread and missed the blushers. I really wish I had 3 packs of frybread, but considering I got nearly everything else I want. Now we only need cocomero list. I think these two drops my favorite rado drops still.


I would have loved to get those blushers. I grew out the jibba jabba and found a killer pheno. Lanky and super fast veg. Big stretch and lots of resin. I’ve heard some rumors about another gushers drop and I want to get on that. Right now I’m looking for a pack of watercolor frosting, which is cocomero x gushers, and I just ordered Gallagher, which is cocomero x sundae driver from GLO.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 2, 2021)

They just ship out my order for twins and sasha. I harassed them about throwing in testers lol the pnw fella said he was out, wrote a note in my order anyways  give me some testers bro! Cant get no love just postin forums these days I’ll be lucky if I get gp bx fems lol


----------



## a619ster (Feb 3, 2021)

Sour Apple Line Vol 1


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 3, 2021)

a619ster said:


> Sour Apple Line Vol 1


Nice. Apple melon sounds really interesting.


----------



## a619ster (Feb 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Nice. Apple melon sounds really interesting.


Its the Cocomero Gelatti cross...He's dropping over 40 strains mostly terpy crosses, wish there were more Ogs but I'll still grab a few.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 3, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Got my order today. Stoked to see the RGM but not so stoked that the packs I bought where just in baggies. Not a big deal since it from the source but still, come on man.View attachment 4813496
> Thank you to all the fine folks who offered up some RGM in trades, much appreciated! Looks like I should be good for now. Muchos gracias


He prolly had to open all his sealed gear to give away before they get to old. The margy line wasnt a big seller on his site , And is still widely aval on others seed shops as well. The birthdays i dunno? If we all pooled our margys im sure we would find a 30 percenter


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 3, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Dosidos x Sour Apple #1 day 38 of 12/12
> View attachment 4813624View attachment 4813625View attachment 4813626View attachment 4813627


Those lights are amazing 24 inch cola whattttt!!!!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 3, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> They just ship out my order for twins and sasha. I harassed them about throwing in testers lol the pnw fella said he was out, wrote a note in my order anyways  give me some testers bro! Cant get no love just postin forums these days I’ll be lucky if I get gp bx fems lol


Isnt gp bx the male?


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 3, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Isnt gp bx the male?


He must’ve selected a bx female to make fem freebies


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 3, 2021)

3 of 6 grape pie s1s looking mutant very slow sprouting any new growth after the first set of tru leaves just like the last report. I also put 5 gushers s1s in water to see if they germ well or not. Daily creams arrived in 2 days 10 in the pack.


----------



## shwamp (Feb 3, 2021)

a619ster said:


> Sour Apple Line Vol 1


Where did you find this at? Not sure if this is a complete list of the feb. 12 drop/


----------



## Northeastbudz (Feb 3, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> 3 of 6 grape pie s1s looking mutant very slow sprouting any new growth after the first set of tru leaves just like the last report. I also put 5 gushers s1s in water to see if they germ well or not. Daily creams arrived in 2 days 10 in the pack.


Same thing happened to me with the grape pie s1s


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 3, 2021)

After about 3 weeks of flower 1 of 3 Vitamin G x Sour Apples has a noticeable green apple profile with a funky stem rub.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 3, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Same thing happened to me with the grape pie s1s


dont expect stability out of S1's. some plants do well with it but mutants are way more prevalent in S1's. recessive genetics pop up at a much higher rate than with an outcross or f2.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 3, 2021)

a619ster said:


> Sour Apple Line Vol 1


Don’t actually do this. Where u find this list... no idea what like half of these Xs are off name alone either


----------



## prologger (Feb 3, 2021)

Gumpz F2


----------



## Hazedupalot (Feb 3, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> 3 of 6 grape pie s1s looking mutant very slow sprouting any new growth after the first set of tru leaves just like the last report. I also put 5 gushers s1s in water to see if they germ well or not. Daily creams arrived in 2 days 10 in the pack.


I got 2 gushers s1 going now no problems on the seeds germ however I did notice both pheno are sensitive to nitrogen


----------



## a619ster (Feb 3, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Don’t actually do this. Where u find this list... no idea what like half of these Xs are off name alone either
> 
> That list was from a seed bank he's been dealing with forever...He'll drop the list with lineages before they drop in the newsletter, think it's going to be 3 or 4 drops...I have all the Xs scribbled down but no actual list


----------



## Jack Cruise (Feb 4, 2021)

Did someone else had problems with the birthday cake crosses? I grew 12 strains from different breeders and the only ones that hermied where the 3 birthday cake crosses from cannarado. I Contacted them via Email and they told me they have no information on that and that they only run the Website lol


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Feb 4, 2021)

Jack Cruise said:


> Did someone else had problems with the birthday cake crosses? I grew 12 strains from different breeders and the only ones that hermied where the 3 birthday cake crosses from cannarado. I Contacted them via Email and they told me they have no information on that and that they only run the Website lol


My apple sundaes were fine but thats all that i grew out of birthday cake crosses


----------



## Jack Cruise (Feb 4, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> My apple sundaes were fine but thats all that i grew out of birthday cake crosses


Isnt apple sundae Apple Juice × sundae driver?


----------



## Jack Cruise (Feb 4, 2021)

The Slap n tickle turned out nice though ( Gmo × Grape Pie )


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 4, 2021)

Jack Cruise said:


> Did someone else had problems with the birthday cake crosses? I grew 12 strains from different breeders and the only ones that hermied where the 3 birthday cake crosses from cannarado. I Contacted them via Email and they told me they have no information on that and that they only run the Website lol


Cherry pie will throw hermies. You stick with it because of amazing smell and taste. You just look for the girl that only has couple lower balls easily manageable or one that doesn't show again when cloned. You can definitely find ones that don't do it at all. It's just one of those strains you don't throw the baby out with the bathwater like almost every elite from Sourdiesel to Chemdog to Cookies. It herms a little more often than some but damn is the right girl definitely worth looking for and something you will want to have forever.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 4, 2021)

Jack Cruise said:


> Did someone else had problems with the birthday cake crosses? I grew 12 strains from different breeders and the only ones that hermied where the 3 birthday cake crosses from cannarado. I Contacted them via Email and they told me they have no information on that and that they only run the Website lol


A few people have grown out the birthday crosses and no hermies. I have grown out birthday blues and it turned out fine 2 different pheno's.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 4, 2021)

Jack Cruise said:


> Did someone else had problems with the birthday cake crosses? I grew 12 strains from different breeders and the only ones that hermied where the 3 birthday cake crosses from cannarado. I Contacted them via Email and they told me they have no information on that and that they only run the Website lol


I didn’t run into any issues with my Altar Bread or Herb. My Blue Green (Munson x Gushers) I finished a couple weeks ago had some bananas on a few lowers.

I popped a few other Bday crosses recently and will have a better idea in a few months.


----------



## shwamp (Feb 4, 2021)

Jack Cruise said:


> Did someone else had problems with the birthday cake crosses? I grew 12 strains from different breeders and the only ones that hermied where the 3 birthday cake crosses from cannarado. I Contacted them via Email and they told me they have no information on that and that they only run the Website lol


I ran 4 birthday cake x headbanger alongside other strains and didn't have any problems and they seemed pretty consistent in quality. Which birthday cake strain did you run? This was outdoors if that matters.


----------



## Jack Cruise (Feb 4, 2021)

shwamp said:


> I ran 4 birthday cake x headbanger alongside other strains and didn't have any problems and they seemed pretty consistent in quality. Which birthday cake strain did you run? This was outdoors if that matters.


I had Birthday Funk, Birthday Blues and Party Foul. Maybe i just had Bad luck.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 4, 2021)

shwamp said:


> I ran 4 birthday cake x headbanger alongside other strains and didn't have any problems and they seemed pretty consistent in quality. Which birthday cake strain did you run? This was outdoors if that matters.


It 100% matters outdoors. Almost every herm will not herm outdoors... =\ It is definitely cherry pie in this cross. I have extensive hands on breeding experience with it. I love it. It will always be in my garden and used to make crosses with but cherry pie herms when crossed out. Usually plan on pitching a 1/4-1/3 of the females for herm traits. I always keep the best of the best to rerun hermies or not unless it is just totally out of control.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 4, 2021)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I always keep the best of the best to rerun hermies or not unless it is just totally out of control.


Man i never knew this was a thing. I had a crop herm on me and the clones were fine, so i began to assume i had a light leak or a some other stress factor. I assumed once a herm always a herm including the cuts lol


----------



## shwamp (Feb 4, 2021)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It 100% matters outdoors. Almost every herm will not herm outdoors... =\


I've heard that multiple times before and wondered why that is. What is it about indoors that causes the hermie trait to come out? Could it be the unnatural light cycle or environment conditions? You'd think with an indoor environment the plant is less likely to stress.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 4, 2021)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It 100% matters outdoors. Almost every herm will not herm outdoors... =\ It is definitely cherry pie in this cross. I have extensive hands on breeding experience with it. I love it. It will always be in my garden and used to make crosses with but cherry pie herms when crossed out. Usually plan on pitching a 1/4-1/3 of the females for herm traits. I always keep the best of the best to rerun hermies or not unless it is just totally out of control.


I’d love to run real cherry pie!!!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 4, 2021)

All 5 gushers s1s popped tails and were placed in root riots. Grape pie s1 mutants are growing again so ill have to wait and see if they can start growing normal. My yeild from the white grape gushers looks pretty small they had some issues but still, out of 6 i got maybe 3 to 4 zippers off a 600 hps. I will rerun the 2 i kept to see what i can do to get a better yield and decide which to keep.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 4, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I’d love to run real cherry pie!!!


Im trying to get that as well found a dude with this and cherry cream pie by exotic. The dvg humble pie looks great to almost bought a pack from strainly but i dont think dvg comes in sealed packs, does anyone know if dvg packs are sealed


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 4, 2021)

shwamp said:


> I've heard that multiple times before and wondered why that is. What is it about indoors that causes the hermie trait to come out? Could it be the unnatural light cycle or environment conditions? You'd think with an indoor environment the plant is less likely to stress.


Overfeeding lol

Honestly though I believe that is the most common issue. Personal belief. But it's stress of some sort and being outside eliminates most, if not all of those variables.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 4, 2021)

I think that just because a light works doesn’t mean it’s giving the plant what it’s genetically predisposed to use. Combine that with environmental factors that we don’t necessarily perceive and you have to ask yourself how some don’t stress herm.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 4, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Overfeeding lol
> 
> Honestly though I believe that is the most common issue. Personal belief. But it's stress of some sort and being outside eliminates most, if not all of those variables.


I tend to think through the years that it has something to do with the sun or moon or both. Particularly composition of light or cycle. I did all the organic stuff for years. Beautiful plants. Same for most grow methods. Outdoors is stress itself if you ask me. Nature is pretty brutal no matter where you are. Weather and environment change multiple times a day and yet the herms go away. Just a hunch maybe science will tell us someday.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 4, 2021)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I tend to think through the years that it has something to do with the sun or moon or both. Particularly composition of light or cycle. I did all the organic stuff for years. Beautiful plants. Same for most grow methods. Outdoors is stress itself if you ask me. Nature is pretty brutal no matter where you are. Weather and environment change multiple times a day and yet the herms go away. Just a hunch maybe science will tell us someday.


Truth! But it’s also a balance.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 4, 2021)

Just got this in the mail today from GLO. This was the last sundae driver cross I wanted and one of the two cocomero crosses I wanted badly. Looks like I’ll have that watercolor frosting soon too. 

Speaking of sundae driver crosses, I think it’s pretty easy to tell which are the best weed nap phenos in the pack. I’m considering not even bothering with the smaller two and popping those dosidos x grape pie bx instead.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 4, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Just got this in the mail today from GLO. This was the last sundae driver cross I wanted and one of the two cocomero crosses I wanted badly. Looks like I’ll have that watercolor frosting soon too. View attachment 4816450
> 
> Speaking of sundae driver crosses, I think it’s pretty easy to tell which are the best weed nap phenos in the pack. I’m considering not even bothering with the smaller two and popping those dosidos x grape pie bx instead. View attachment 4816455


They in smaller pots? I wouldn’t just toss em!


----------



## tman42 (Feb 4, 2021)

Something kind of weird but if you search "Sour Apple" on a phone browser at Radogear dot com you can view 5 pages of Sour Apple crosses with most of the having a picture also. It will not work on my computer but on the phone it shows up. Maybe someone can figure it out but at least you can all check out the crosses.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 4, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> They in smaller pots? I wouldn’t just toss em!


I just put the bigger ones in the bigger pots yesterday evening. There’s a huge difference in vigor. I’m not going to toss them. I’ll probably flower them while they’re still small and not take clones. Oh and somehow my grumpz male clone ended up in the bottom right instead of the other weed nap, but the smaller ones look pretty much identical.


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 4, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Im trying to get that as well found a dude with this and cherry cream pie by exotic. The dvg humble pie looks great to almost bought a pack from strainly but i dont think dvg comes in sealed packs, does anyone know if dvg packs are sealed


I have 2 packs at home... I'll check in the morning


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 4, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Something kind of weird but if you search "Sour Apple" on a phone browser at Radogear dot com you can view 5 pages of Sour Apple crosses with most of the having a picture also. It will not work on my computer but on the phone it shows up. Maybe someone can figure it out but at least you can all check out the crosses.


I've got my eye on a few of the sativa crosses that i doubt will sell out quick and of course that blueberry. I want the dubb cross too but I already have my dubb sundae and a pack of twins on the way. I think i'll hold off on that one but im sure it's bangin


----------



## Hawg Wild (Feb 4, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Just got a new email from GLO that says the membership price will go up on Wednesday from $10 a month/$100 year to $12 month/$120 a year.. This dude is always talking out of both sides of his mouth, I was actually considering it but I can see him trying to find a reason to constantly raise the price smh


I used to order from there but the whole thing is just too shoddy and disorganized. If you want to run a sale, why not just make the price on the site the sale price instead of having to be on an email list that supposedly only 1000 people can be on at any given time? This whole "membership" model trend is ridiculous, but it seems to be catching on. The worst offender is Katsu. That dude is not even a breeder, just a pollen chucker trying to capitalize off his name being on a cut that he shared around 20 years ago. Yet he spams emails offering to charge $500/year to be in a "club" where you get 12 packs of random seeds per year that you don't even get to pick for yourself and "first chance" at other random pollen chucks for more than the same gear sells for at third-party seedbanks.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 5, 2021)

For what it’s worth, brother Katsu had his name on more than one cut.... do you know why? It’s because he was generous, he made sure to put those cuts in as many peoples hands as he possibly could because he’s a good motherfucker!


----------



## tman42 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hot Tamales day 42 of 12/12, chunky AF


----------



## tman42 (Feb 5, 2021)

Apples and Peanut Butter #3 (Dosidos x Sour Apple) testers day 21


----------



## Hawg Wild (Feb 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> For what it’s worth, brother Katsu had his name on more than one cut.... do you know why? It’s because he was generous, he made sure to put those cuts in as many peoples hands as he possibly could because he’s a good motherfucker!


So? Doesn't make what he's doing now respectable. Lots of very generous people out there not trying to trap people into joining a seed subscription club. He nearly doubled (in some cases almost tripled) the price of his packs and then started up a club where people could opt in to pay about what they would have paid before the price hike, only in advance and minus the ability to choose what they want. It's a shitty predatory business model. Do you have any idea how many people have been sharing cuts for years without needing their names on them or trying to roll that over into a retirement plan?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> So? Doesn't make what he's doing now respectable. Lots of very generous people out there not trying to trap people into joining a seed subscription club. He nearly doubled (in some cases almost tripled) the price of his packs and then started up a club where people could opt in to pay about what they would have paid before the price hike, only in advance and minus the ability to choose what they want. It's a shitty predatory business model. Do you have any idea how many people have been sharing cuts for years without needing their names on them or trying to roll that over into a retirement plan?


What trap? He charges nothing!
Just a way to connect with people without updating every corner of the web individually for those who are interested. It’s a newsletter. lol not like he needs defense but he doesn’t need his name on those cuts either people did that out of respect because he was generous it’s people like him that are the reason we have some of those genetics around still today. Seems like you are angry but I’m not sure it’s justified.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Feb 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> What trap? He charges nothing!
> Just a way to connect with people without updating every corner of the web individually for those who are interested. It’s a newsletter. lol not like he needs defense but he doesn’t need his name on those cuts either people did that out of respect because he was generous it’s people like him that are the reason we have some of those genetics around still today. Seems like you are angry but I’m not sure it’s justified.


I'm not angry. It's just trash. And, no, I'm not talking about the newsletter. I'm talking about the $500/year seed subscription that's good for one untested pack (dealer's choice) per month.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Feb 5, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> I'm not angry. It's just trash. And, no, I'm not talking about the newsletter. I'm talking about the $500/year seed subscription that's good for one untested pack (dealer's choice) per month.


Lol if you think that's lame you should see the romulan testers newsletter :

"
From now on, any one of you can be a tester - in fact, if you're ready now I've got a whole bunch of Romulan hybrids (regs) that need testing and you can pick whichever one you want.
But there's a catch.
You're going to have to PAY for your tester pack and THEN, if you hold up your end and pop them within a couple of weeks, take pics of them while they're flowering AND write a brief smoke report, I will send you your next batch of testers for FREE and will continue to do so until you no longer want to test at which time I will send you another FREE pack of beans from my catalog of your choice to do with as you will."


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 5, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Im trying to get that as well found a dude with this and cherry cream pie by exotic. The dvg humble pie looks great to almost bought a pack from strainly but i dont think dvg comes in sealed packs, does anyone know if dvg packs are sealed


Mine are in a resealable cellophane bag with a dvg card... could easily be tampered with


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Feb 5, 2021)

Got a extra pack of Indian pudding and a smilez I'll probably never get to if anyone's interested. Might be open to trade especially if you're sitting on a pack of biscotti og or biscotti chunks lol


----------



## Hawg Wild (Feb 5, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Lol if you think that's lame you should see the romulan testers newsletter :
> 
> "
> From now on, any one of you can be a tester - in fact, if you're ready now I've got a whole bunch of Romulan hybrids (regs) that need testing and you can pick whichever one you want.
> ...


That's also the same fake "Romulan" with the bogus backstory made up by Classic Seeds back in 2011 or 12 to sell his boof bagseed collection on The Seed Depot right before JB ripped off all his customers and breeders and vanished into the wind. The funniest part of the "Romulan Joe" (Classic Seeds revised version) story is that it incorporated a previous fictional character (Mendocino Joe) made up by ohsogreen some years earlier to sell his fake "'78 Skunk" boof bagseed. Like I said in another thread about someone else's "weed hero", all those motherfuckers can hate me if they want. They're the ones selling bullshit stories and muddying up the gene pool to make a quick buck.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 5, 2021)

6 more Grape Gasoline crosses up on the site now, probably the ones who didn't follow up with payment on the last drop.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 5, 2021)

tman42 said:


> 6 more Grape Gasoline crosses up on the site now, probably the ones who didn't follow up with payment on the last drop.


Seven of them now, tempted to pull the trigger, but must resist the urge lol. All seriousness though going to hold off until the SA drop. Although a couple different breeders just had some drops that are really catching my eye. Pissed that i missed out on the Temptation from Lit Farms, oh well. Definitely hyped for the NumNum on its way though.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Seven of them now, tempted to pull the trigger, but must resist the urge lol. All seriousness though going to hold off until the SA drop. Although a couple different breeders just had some drops that are really catching my eye. Pissed that i missed out on the Temptation from Lit Farms, oh well. Definitely hyped for the NumNum on its way though.


That SA drop is gonna be interesting. Sucks it’s on a Friday and I’ll be at work. I might have to sneak off to place an order. Damn it looks like a lot of people didn’t pay their grape gasoline orders. Mellowz, bazookaz, and stay puft are tempting but I’m not dropping that much money on beans again for a while. Got 100% germination on the first batch (6) of pink grapes and I feel like I got the most out of that drop. Especially with the awesome freebies which are getting popped really soon.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Seven of them now, tempted to pull the trigger, but must resist the urge lol. All seriousness though going to hold off until the SA drop. Although a couple different breeders just had some drops that are really catching my eye. Pissed that i missed out on the Temptation from Lit Farms, oh well. Definitely hyped for the NumNum on its way though.


What freebie u get with one pack? GLO got some of those 200 packs for 125


----------



## AaronHernadez (Feb 5, 2021)

North atlantic seedbank restocked some of the birthday cake crosses that are on sale I just snagged a pack of 7 sins and birthday blues


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Feb 5, 2021)

Jack Cruise said:


> Isnt apple sundae Apple Juice × sundae driver?


Shit smoked a little too much when i made that post my bad you are right


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 5, 2021)

Cherry gushers
Cherry pie kush x gushers


----------



## prologger (Feb 6, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Seven of them now, tempted to pull the trigger, but must resist the urge lol. All seriousness though going to hold off until the SA drop. Although a couple different breeders just had some drops that are really catching my eye. Pissed that i missed out on the Temptation from Lit Farms, oh well. Definitely hyped for the NumNum on its way though.


I said I wasn’t gonna do it...just pulled the trigger on a pack of Mellowz... hahahaha


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 6, 2021)

That one does look good. There’s still one left too. Probably won’t last long. I’ve been trying to figure it out for a while, but still can’t find out what the difference is between spritzer and grumpz. Both say they’re runtz x grape pie/MAC.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 6, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> For what it’s worth, brother Katsu had his name on more than one cut.... do you know why? It’s because he was generous, he made sure to put those cuts in as many peoples hands as he possibly could because he’s a good motherfucker!


I know if i found an elite id be proud to see others use it, Has anyone seen the ggg weddinp pie x prominence (cherry pie kush x high school sweetheart) drop. These greedy ass dudes chargin 700 for 7 regs. Only 34 packs supposidly. I couldnt believe it. Ive seen a pack go for 1000 from them the prominence but it had 51 seeds. I think.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 6, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That one does look good. There’s still one left too. Probably won’t last long. I’ve been trying to figure it out for a while, but still can’t find out what the difference is between spritzer and grumpz. Both say they’re runtz x grape pie/MAC.


Prolly just dif phenos, which is annoying in its own right just say its a grumpz pheno like wtf gotta rename and personalize everything now.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 6, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Cherry gushers
> Cherry pie kush x gushers
> View attachment 4817705
> View attachment 4817706



 The true story of Girl Scout Cookies.
G.S.C. is C.P.K.
I only know of six people who KNOW the real story. Me, my wife, the two drivers, Berner and Jigga.
St. George (not his real name) is a killer breeder north of Laytonville. He crossed Cherry Pie with Chemdog and called it CherryPieKush. It had a couple phenos, I settled on what is known as cookies. He gave it too a few of us and asked us not to call it Cherry Pie Kush yet because it was not stable and threw a few seeds. When the driver reached Berners he asked Berner to not call it CPK, Berner was eating actual girl scout cookies when it arrived and said it tasted like girl scout cookies. The day it showed up he named it and marketed it as girlscoutcookies. If you can find it in youtube comments you will see that when I quized Jigga he admits (We call that pre-cookies). Im sure they have front crossed it.
But as far as them saying that they created the strain, thats bullshit. They need to give at least Chemdog his credit even if St. George wants to remain silent. Early in life it smells like lemon pledge (thin mints?) but if you wait till it is ready the smell changes to the cherry pie smell.
so is yours cherry pie or cpk i cant remember does rado have cpk? Or did your box say cherry pie? If it is cpk x gush, you have a rare cross/ pheno. Gage green has cpk and people pay top dollar for cpk crosses.


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> That's also the same fake "Romulan" with the bogus backstory made up by Classic Seeds back in 2011 or 12 to sell his boof bagseed collection on The Seed Depot right before JB ripped off all his customers and breeders and vanished into the wind. The funniest part of the "Romulan Joe" (Classic Seeds revised version) story is that it incorporated a previous fictional character (Mendocino Joe) made up by ohsogreen some years earlier to sell his fake "'78 Skunk" boof bagseed. Like I said in another thread about someone else's "weed hero", all those motherfuckers can hate me if they want. They're the ones selling bullshit stories and muddying up the gene pool to make a quick buck.


That place (the seed depot) was horrible...



dr.panda said:


> Cherry gushers
> Cherry pie kush x gushers
> View attachment 4817705
> View attachment 4817706


Oh my gosh ...


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 6, 2021)

genuity said:


> That place (the seed depot) was horrible...
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh ...


The gushers crosses are pretty frosty im gonna take pics with a better camera today of the white grape gushers my yield was low but the bud looks great


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 6, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> What freebie u get with one pack? GLO got some of those 200 packs for 125


i don’t know? NumNum and Grapelatti are on the way. The last NumNum and Pie Belly i got came with the Butterscotch blend. Haven’t ordered any of the Grape Gasoline fems, but it looks like some Grape Pie bx fem crosses have been coming with the Grape Gasoline fens.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 6, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> The true story of Girl Scout Cookies.
> G.S.C. is C.P.K.
> I only know of six people who KNOW the real story. Me, my wife, the two drivers, Berner and Jigga.
> St. George (not his real name) is a killer breeder north of Laytonville. He crossed Cherry Pie with Chemdog and called it CherryPieKush. It had a couple phenos, I settled on what is known as cookies. He gave it too a few of us and asked us not to call it Cherry Pie Kush yet because it was not stable and threw a few seeds. When the driver reached Berners he asked Berner to not call it CPK, Berner was eating actual girl scout cookies when it arrived and said it tasted like girl scout cookies. The day it showed up he named it and marketed it as girlscoutcookies. If you can find it in youtube comments you will see that when I quized Jigga he admits (We call that pre-cookies). Im sure they have front crossed it.
> ...


The box says cherry pie kush x gushers


----------



## tman42 (Feb 6, 2021)

Gushers S1 day 43 of 12/12


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 6, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> The box says cherry pie kush x gushers


Then your a lucky man


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 6, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> The true story of Girl Scout Cookies.
> G.S.C. is C.P.K.
> I only know of six people who KNOW the real story. Me, my wife, the two drivers, Berner and Jigga.
> St. George (not his real name) is a killer breeder north of Laytonville. He crossed Cherry Pie with Chemdog and called it CherryPieKush. It had a couple phenos, I settled on what is known as cookies. He gave it too a few of us and asked us not to call it Cherry Pie Kush yet because it was not stable and threw a few seeds. When the driver reached Berners he asked Berner to not call it CPK, Berner was eating actual girl scout cookies when it arrived and said it tasted like girl scout cookies. The day it showed up he named it and marketed it as girlscoutcookies. If you can find it in youtube comments you will see that when I quized Jigga he admits (We call that pre-cookies). Im sure they have front crossed it.
> ...


Ggg cherry pie kush is Durban poison x chemdawg


----------



## topshelfgeez (Feb 7, 2021)

I've yet to here anything good regarding gushers s1 smh. Guy I reached out to on IG said he had multiple underwhelming phenos. Still gonna pop my pack and wish for the best.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 7, 2021)

Gushers OG 1-7, as everyone can clearly tell they definitely got burnt by the soil being too hot which is definitely my fault. They’re definitely starting to bounce back though, and #3 and #4 are starting to really boom. Hopefully they don’t end up locking out, but it seems like they’re bouncing back fine.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 7, 2021)

Touchdown. After a nervous few days of watching the tracking, them being sent to the wrong post office and forwarded to mine to sit for a while more, i got em. I was delighted to see fem freebies, even if theres only 4. Shouts to rado for the dope koozie too


Oh, and same as the others who commented, the "security" sticker was barely stuck on the package, i gently pushed the seed portion down and it popped right off without breaking the seal, not very secure at all. buyer beware to those of you buying from resellers/auctions.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 7, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Had some issues with my Gushers s1 only 2 out of 7 sprouted its been like 12 days dug out a seed to see what was up and the tap root was straight up shriveled up so I hit the Rado email and they came through with a pack of mango haze x London pound cake 75 and lemon g x grape pie bx


Me 2 same issue


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 7, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Gushers OG 1-7, as everyone can clearly tell they definitely got burnt by the soil being too hot which is definitely my fault. They’re definitely starting to bounce back though, and #3 and #4 are starting to really boom. Hopefully they don’t end up locking out, but it seems like they’re bouncing back fine.


Should always start in cubes i say no risk using just peat and water. Those look like. Their hurtinn


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 7, 2021)

topshelfgeez said:


> I've yet to here anything good regarding gushers s1 smh. Guy I reached out to on IG said he had multiple underwhelming phenos. Still gonna pop my pack and wish for the best.


Get on it. I let them know as well just to back up glued to death.. At this point im not looking for a replacement i have to many as is. Buuuuttt if he wants to send more ill toss em in the bank


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 7, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Should always start in cubes i say no risk using just peat and water. Those look like. Their hurtinn


True that i’ve been using Burpee’s organic Coco seedling mix for a while now, and it’s good once they pop but after that it lacks a lot of nutrients. Figured i would mix in some Fox Farms ocean mix to help them out a little bit, and just added too much. Next time i know i have to mix in at least a half less of what i used this time. Or might not even mix any in at all, and just make sure to hit them lightly until they’re ready to get transplanted. They’ll be fine, just going to have to give them straight h2o until they’re ready for some nutes.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 7, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Get on it. I let them know as well just to back up glued to death.. At this point im not looking for a replacement i have to many as is. Buuuuttt if he wants to send more ill toss em in the bank


I sent CannaradoPNW a message on IG back in July when I only had one of three sprout so they should be aware. I never did hear anything back from him on it though as I was asking if anyone else had reported any problems. Good to hear that it probably wasn't my mistake and this one Gusher that I do have going is well worth it alone. I still have 3 or 4 seeds to run again at some point but I am happy with the one I have for now.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 7, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Touchdown. After a nervous few days of watching the tracking, them being sent to the wrong post office and forwarded to mine to sit for a while more, i got em. I was delighted to see fem freebies, even if theres only 4. Shouts to rado for the dope koozie too
> View attachment 4819177
> 
> Oh, and same as the others who commented, the "security" sticker was barely stuck on the package, i gently pushed the seed portion down and it popped right off without breaking the seal, not very secure at all. buyer beware to those of you buying from resellers/auctions.


You had the exact same experience as me, down to the freebies and the way you popped the seal, although I didn’t get the koozie. No big loss since I don’t drink alcohol although it would be sweet for energy drinks. I’m excited to pop those freebies sometime in the not too distant future. 

6/6 successful germination with the pink grapes, and 3 are already in starter pots. I’ll probably pop the other 8 once I’ve picked the best pheno from the first 6. In a few more weeks I’ll be popping some long sought watercolor frosting.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 7, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that i’ve been using Burpee’s organic Coco seedling mix for a while now, and it’s good once they pop but after that it lacks a lot of nutrients. Figured i would mix in some Fox Farms ocean mix to help them out a little bit, and just added too much. Next time i know i have to mix in at least a half less of what i used this time. Or might not even mix any in at all, and just make sure to hit them lightly until they’re ready to get transplanted. They’ll be fine, just going to have to give them straight h2o until they’re ready for some nutes.


After what happened with the grumpz I’ve started using jiffy mix and miracle gro perlite mixed 50/50 until they get pretty big. That miracle gro perlite has some nutes to get them started and I just feed with a weak solution of fox farm grow big now until I know they can handle the organic soil. This also gives my organic soil more time to cook and I haven’t had any burning issues since I started doing it this way. No deficiencies either except for that one grumpz pheno. I think I’ve struck a balance at this point.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 7, 2021)

Rattle bones


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Rattle bonesView attachment 4819577


Pretty ingenious drilling the holes through the pvc. I see so many people messing with screws and things. Pre made trellis is cheap enough for me to just buy and not fuss with making


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 7, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Pretty ingenious drilling the holes through the pvc. I see so many people messing with screws and things. Pre made trellis is cheap enough for me to just buy and not fuss with making


Ya I use the netting in my 5x5s but I made one of these for each of my 2x4s and I’ve been running them for a while now. I’ve reran the netting in a 5x5 like once but I usually wind up cutting them up to clear the tent at harvest.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 8, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> After what happened with the grumpz I’ve started using jiffy mix and miracle gro perlite mixed 50/50 until they get pretty big. That miracle gro perlite has some nutes to get them started and I just feed with a weak solution of fox farm grow big now until I know they can handle the organic soil. This also gives my organic soil more time to cook and I haven’t had any burning issues since I started doing it this way. No deficiencies either except for that one grumpz pheno. I think I’ve struck a balance at this point.


True, appreciate that. Got like eight bags of miracle grow perlite that i was going to use on my mom’s garden just laying around, even though it’s not organic i’m sure it won’t hurt to use it while they’re still seedlings. Pretty sure we’re talking about the same Jiffy/Burpee seedling mix i’ll post some pictures of it once i get off work later on


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 8, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, appreciate that. Got like eight bags of miracle grow perlite that i was going to use on my mom’s garden just laying around, even though it’s not organic i’m sure it won’t hurt to use it while they’re still seedlings. Pretty sure we’re talking about the same Jiffy/Burpee seedling mix i’ll post some pictures of it once i get off work later on


Probably. It’s like a mix of peat moss, coco, vermiculite, and nothing else. Yeah I’m not sending my buds off to get a USDA certification, so I don’t have any issues using the miracle gro perlite or the fox farm nutes. If you want to get really technical that miracle gro perlite might mean I can’t call my bud organic as long as I use it. This is part of the reason I got into weed. Nobody asks me if it’s organic, but back when I did mushrooms people would complain about my chocolates not being vegan and all kinds of crazy stuff. I would try other types of perlite but Lowe’s only sells the miracle gro. HD sells Vigoro perlite that doesn’t have nutes in it, but Lowe’s is so much closer.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 8, 2021)

Y'all are playing with fire imo. Seedlings don't need any food for weeks. I would recommend germinating in something neutral with no fertilizer in it, to prevent any stress or burny. If it works I guess, but feeding a seedling is completely unnecessary. I only start feeding them 2-3 weeks post germination, at like 400 ppm as well.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 8, 2021)

I had thought about the stay puft at the time but something told me NO.
3 days later I picked up a “marshmallow og” clone from CLTVTD. 

The universe is telling me to stop giving breeders money hahaha. I’m sure I sent bodhis kid to college 10 years ago. Lol.


----------



## Bodah1 (Feb 8, 2021)

Apple drop list up on PNW ig


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 8, 2021)

Bodah1 said:


> Apple drop list up on PNW ig


Apple gushers or box wine... Tough call. I’ll have to make sure I catch that drop right on time.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 8, 2021)

Here’s the full list for anyone who doesn’t want to get on IG


----------



## skuba (Feb 8, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> The true story of Girl Scout Cookies.
> G.S.C. is C.P.K.
> I only know of six people who KNOW the real story. Me, my wife, the two drivers, Berner and Jigga.
> St. George (not his real name) is a killer breeder north of Laytonville. He crossed Cherry Pie with Chemdog and called it CherryPieKush. It had a couple phenos, I settled on what is known as cookies. He gave it too a few of us and asked us not to call it Cherry Pie Kush yet because it was not stable and threw a few seeds. When the driver reached Berners he asked Berner to not call it CPK, Berner was eating actual girl scout cookies when it arrived and said it tasted like girl scout cookies. The day it showed up he named it and marketed it as girlscoutcookies. If you can find it in youtube comments you will see that when I quized Jigga he admits (We call that pre-cookies). Im sure they have front crossed it.
> ...


I’m not sure this is correct. I know a couple people north of laytonville who grow cherry pie Kush every year from seed. Yes it’s dense, yes it can get purple, but it grows completely different than cookies and smells like cherry pie with a lot of gas on the back end. It is in my opinion the best plant I’ve seen grown on that mountain, I tried getting seeds from my friend and he never gave them to me. They have a ton of the seeds still, the beans came from an old timer in Willits


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 8, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Here’s the full list for anyone who doesn’t want to get on IGView attachment 4819956


Need that Chapple and possibly Apple Bob. Might just wait for the KLP x SA to drop instead of the Apple Bob.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 8, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Y'all are playing with fire imo. Seedlings don't need any food for weeks. I would recommend germinating in something neutral with no fertilizer in it, to prevent any stress or burny. If it works I guess, but feeding a seedling is completely unnecessary. I only start feeding them 2-3 weeks post germination, at like 400 ppm as well.


True, within a week or two of them popping they end up getting nutrient deficient with the coco mix i use. Mainly nitrogen, and calcium/magnesium. Wish it would hold them over for a lil longer. Just going to let them do their thing, and hit them at about an eighth of a strength until their ready to eat big meals.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 8, 2021)

If I miss Chapple someone grab me a pack please. Ill trade for a cut I have.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 8, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Need that Chapple and possibly Apple Bob. Might just wait for the KLP x SA to drop instead of the Apple Bob.


What’s the deal with that Bob Saget strain anyway? One of the last things I did before the pandemic shut everything down was see him do a standup show. It was raunchy and awesome.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 8, 2021)

I want chapple, sour apple pie and apple zawtz. Im going all in on these next 2


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 8, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> What’s the deal with that Bob Saget strain anyway? One of the last things I did before the pandemic shut everything down was see him do a standup show. It was raunchy and awesome.


Don’t know? Don’t really know the genetics of it either. Just know that it is one of Rado‘s favorite strains along Carbon Fiber, so if he gets high praises from him i’m sure it’s fire. Supposedly it’s a super rare cut too.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 8, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> If I miss Chapple someone grab me a pack please. Ill trade for a cut I have.


if i’m quick enough i got U


----------



## shwamp (Feb 8, 2021)

Sour apple is suppose to be sour diesel x c99 right? What about carbon fiber? Anyone know the lineage on that?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 8, 2021)

shwamp said:


> Sour apple is suppose to be sour diesel x c99 right? What about carbon fiber? Anyone know the lineage on that?


Correct, Carbon Fiber is a Grapes n Cream cross. That’s all i was able to get out of Rado about it. Possibly could be the GnC crossed to Zawtz, Gelatti bx1, Cocomero, Gushers, or something else. My money would be on the Zawtz though, since he’s really loving the crosses of it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 8, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> What’s the deal with that Bob Saget strain anyway? One of the last things I did before the pandemic shut everything down was see him do a standup show. It was raunchy and awesome.


This is the genetics of Bob Saget, and i guess there’s two cuts going around with the same moniker. if i had to bet which cut Rado has, my money would be on the SAGE cross


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 8, 2021)

Pico de Gallo is the winner for the best cross with the worst name. Damn. Literally any name other than that would have been good. Lol. I doubt I jump in on this one either though there are a few I do like of course.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 8, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> This is the genetics of Bob Saget, and i guess there’s two cuts going around with the same moniker. if i had to bet which cut Rado has, my money would be on the SAGE cross


SAGE or candyland, I love candyland and have always wanted to try SAGE. Makes sense ... SAGE(t). I remember when that one came out back in the day and they made such a big deal about it being a perfectly balanced landrace Afghan x haze. Definitely interesting. Since this sour apple definitely seems like more of a sativa that would be an awesome cross. I’m going straight for the box wine and then either the chapple or the apple gushers.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 8, 2021)

skuba said:


> I’m not sure this is correct. I know a couple people north of laytonville who grow cherry pie Kush every year from seed. Yes it’s dense, yes it can get purple, but it grows completely different than cookies and smells like cherry pie with a lot of gas on the back end. It is in my opinion the best plant I’ve seen grown on that mountain, I tried getting seeds from my friend and he never gave them to me. They have a ton of the seeds still, the beans came from an old timer in Willits


True, used to run Platinum Cookies x GHS Bubba Kush{no correlation to real Bubba though, it was Bubblegum x OG or some other Kush}(our neighbors greenhouse seeds Bubba Kush fems through some new nanners, pollinated her Platinum Cookies, we found a seed in the Cookies, ended up being an amazing genotype, you could definitely see and smell the CP in her genetics, and the bubble gum terps really shined) Cherry Pie, and Key Lime Pie religiously when i still lived in Redding/Trinity. Like U said she grew completely different then any of the Cookie cuts i’ve ran. Definitely more stockier, squat, and with broader leaves. Had a real berry and piecrust funk with some heavy gas on the backend. Would almost give up my left arm to get those three cuts back especially the Cookie/Bubba(Bubblegum Kush) cross. in my opinion Cherry Pie is most definitely somewhere in Cookies genetics.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 8, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Don’t know? Don’t really know the genetics of it either. Just know that it is one of Rado‘s favorite strains along Carbon Fiber, so if he gets high praises from him i’m sure it’s fire. Supposedly it’s a super rare cut too.


Sage x afghani/positronics haze or something like that. I’m eyeing that one but I’m definitely grabbing that pico de gallo and hopefully the blueberry. Maybe the dubb cross too


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 8, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Sage x afghani/positronics haze or something like that. I’m eyeing that one but I’m definitely grabbing that pico de gallo and hopefully the blueberry. Maybe the dubb cross too


True that posted a picture on of Rado’s comment section on the cut where the breeder says it’s Tierra(probably misspelled Sierra) Rojo x SAGE. Sounds like it’s most likely sativa dominant(from what i can tell in the picture looks like she leans more towards the sativa in her genetics), with a little bit of Afghani. Sounds bomb, but not my cup of tea. The Blueberry cross should have some really exquisite terps, and probably would make amazing concentrates.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 8, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Sage x afghani/positronics haze or something like that. I’m eyeing that one but I’m definitely grabbing that pico de gallo and hopefully the blueberry. Maybe the dubb cross too


Is the blueberry gonna be in volume 2? I really don’t want to miss that. Don’t see it on the list I posted.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 8, 2021)

Apple Tartz
Lemon Dough x Sour Apple
Day 26 flower.
2 phenos, 1 smells like sour apple jolly rancher and other has a strong lemon smell.

Disclaimer, I had PM in this tester tent, I did a milk spray and still have dried milk stains on the leaves. Multiple rinses and it just won't come clean, thats what the white crap on the leaves is.

Lemon Pheno


Sour apple pheno


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 9, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> SAGE or candyland, I love candyland and have always wanted to try SAGE. Makes sense ... SAGE(t). I remember when that one came out back in the day and they made such a big deal about it being a perfectly balanced landrace Afghan x haze. Definitely interesting. Since this sour apple definitely seems like more of a sativa that would be an awesome cross. I’m going straight for the box wine and then either the chapple or the apple gushers.


First weed I ever grew from purchased seeds was Rift Valley from The Source Genetics. Durban poison x sage. Had no idea what I was doing and flowered them out with no base nutes and only foxfarms 3 dry ammendments. They actually were pretty decent for what I put them through lol. You can prob look back and find my first grow journal. They all stacked awesome!


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 9, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that posted a picture on of Rado’s comment section on the cut where the breeder says it’s Tierra(probably misspelled Sierra) Rojo x SAGE. Sounds like it’s most likely sativa dominant(from what i can tell in the picture looks like she leans more towards the sativa in her genetics), with a little bit of Afghani. Sounds bomb, but not my cup of tea. The Blueberry cross should have some really exquisite terps, and probably would make amazing concentrates.


No, it's tierra rojo, do some research, don't assume


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> No, it's tierra rojo, do some research, don't assume


Now you’re just talking crazy man! lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 9, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> No, it's tierra rojo, do some research, don't assume


True that, tried doing more research on it, and i couldn’t find anything except on the post from Rado. Thought it could’ve possibly been a misspell or auto correct. Anywhere or U can point me towards to do some more research on her?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 9, 2021)

He’s been around for a while. Sorry if I came off snarky.








Tierra Rojo - Cannabis Seed Company


Tierra Rojo cannabis seed company, is a source of 1 cannabis strains. Reports, photos, and genetics.




www.cannabisreports.com







https://m.facebook.com/pages/category/Artist/Tierra-Rojo-405170466211090/


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 9, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> He’s been around for a while. Sorry if I came off snarky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All good man, he’s not wrong. Would rather have the correct information then just speculation. Tried doing some research on it and my phone kept auto correcting it to Sierra so just figured it was a miss spell or auto correct. Appreciate the link man.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 9, 2021)

Red dirt weed, lol. I’m sure it’s better than the literal translation. I like strains with Spanish names.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 9, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Red dirt weed, lol. I’m sure it’s better than the literal translation. I like strains with Spanish names.


He’s a dude that calls himself Tierra Roja, a breeder.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 9, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> All good man, he’s not wrong. Would rather have the correct information then just speculation. Tried doing some research on it and my phone kept auto correcting it to Sierra so just figured it was a miss spell or auto correct. Appreciate the link man.


The actual strain is called hanis. Afghani x(98 bubba x positronics haze)


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 9, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> The actual strain is called hanis. Afghani x(98 bubba x positronics haze)


Hmm might have to take back what i said about it not being my cup of tea. Bubba is definitely one of my favorites, and with the Afghani it’s probably more evenly balanced then what i initially thought. Appreciate the info.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I had thought about the stay puft at the time but something told me NO.
> 3 days later I picked up a “marshmallow og” clone from CLTVTD.
> 
> The universe is telling me to stop giving breeders money hahaha. I’m sure I sent bodhis kid to college 10 years ago. Lol.


Are U going to post pictures of it in the WY East Farms or compound thread? Still sitting on a pack of them, and definitely wouldn’t mind being able to compare what i find in the pack from the good cuts floating around.


----------



## prologger (Feb 9, 2021)

Grumpz F2


----------



## prologger (Feb 9, 2021)

Apple Turnover


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 9, 2021)

prologger said:


> Apple Turnover


Looking really good, awesome work. What’s the nose you’re getting from the Grumpz f2 and Apple Turnover so far?


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 9, 2021)

6 lemon g x gp bx freebs, sick. 9 per pack for the bday crosses to boot.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 9, 2021)

Purple margy. Not a big yielder but looking dank


----------



## boundybounderson (Feb 9, 2021)

Anyone get any packs of Stay Puft? Tiniest beans I've ever gotten. Not really stressing it just want to know if that's consistent with other's packs.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 9, 2021)

Time for some little guys. All 6 pink grapes are doing well. Now I’m wishing I had popped a 7th bean just to do half the pack. 


Daily biscotti sundae is all over the place. Got 5 or 6 that look really promising and then a few that look pretty weak. It’s partly because of plant counts and partly my desire to only work with the most vigorous phenos, but I might toss the runts and start some watercolor frosting soon if they don’t pick up the pace.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 9, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> 6 lemon g x gp bx freebs, sick. 9 per pack for the bday crosses to boot.View attachment 4821152


I really want that lemon g x grape pie bx. Hopefully they throw that in with my sour apple order.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 9, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Gushers OG 1-7, as everyone can clearly tell they definitely got burnt by the soil being too hot which is definitely my fault. They’re definitely starting to bounce back though, and #3 and #4 are starting to really boom. Hopefully they don’t end up locking out, but it seems like they’re bouncing back fine.


Do you have a normal lighting to show the plants instead of that pink or mauve? Why not just normal lights regardless of mess up. Natural is way better..

It is like you are trying to hide something.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Poor ole Nate, been messing with him about those pink lights for a while lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 9, 2021)

It’s so cheap to get into high power (200+ lumen per watt) LEDs these days. The QB96 is a steal. One of those rocks a 2x2 tent, and I think I only paid about 110 for the board kit and driver. I cranked it all the way up for the grumpz I’m flowering in there. If I ever upgrade to a 4x4 flowering tent (I have a 2x2 and a 3x3 flowering tent) I’m going to put another 96 smack in the middle and add a couple more Samsung strips around the edges. Ive just about convinced my girlfriend to get her grow license so if that happens I’m getting a 4x4 flower tent and really rocking out.


----------



## almostthere1 (Feb 9, 2021)

I got the stay puft. Tiny seeds. I popped 9 and all sprouted...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 10, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Poor ole Nate, been messing with him about those pink lights for a while lol





TerrapinBlazin said:


> It’s so cheap to get into high power (200+ lumen per watt) LEDs these days. The QB96 is a steal. One of those rocks a 2x2 tent, and I think I only paid about 110 for the board kit and driver. I cranked it all the way up for the grumpz I’m flowering in there. If I ever upgrade to a 4x4 flowering tent (I have a 2x2 and a 3x3 flowering tent) I’m going to put another 96 smack in the middle and add a couple more Samsung strips around the edges. Ive just about convinced my girlfriend to get her grow license so if that happens I’m getting a 4x4 flower tent and really rocking out.


If its budget thing than fine, not even just to take pictures with the lights off too see the plants well.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 10, 2021)

this thread is nice for deals. i got a sunraise 200w for like 100bux, think it was available for 80 at one point.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-best-deals-thread-post-best-deals-and-lowest-prices-links.237610/

stay away from the lights that dont have smd's and/or have fans IMO


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 10, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Do you have a normal lighting to show the plants instead of that pink or mauve? Why not just normal lights regardless of mess up. Natural is way better..
> 
> It is like you are trying to hide something.


OK U got me red handed, the blurple lights make my plants look bigger Can try taking some pics when the lights are off, and use the flash. That’s the best i can do right now.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 10, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Poor ole Nate, been messing with him about those pink lights for a while lol


it’s blurple not pink lol. All seriousness though, with the bullshit i’m going through right now just can’t afford to upgrade. Would love to upgrade to more natural looking LEDs, but lawyers aren’t the cheapest so for the most part i’m pretty broke right now.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 10, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> this thread is nice for deals. i got a sunraise 200w for like 100bux, think it was available for 80 at one point.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-best-deals-thread-post-best-deals-and-lowest-prices-links.237610/
> 
> stay away from the lights that dont have smd's and/or have fans IMO


Appreciate it been stashing money away each paycheck to save up for an upgrade, still a ways off though. Probably should upgrade before buying more seeds, but lights usually stay in stock.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Appreciate it been stashing money away each paycheck to save up for an upgrade, still a ways off though. Probably should upgrade before buying more seeds, but lights usually stay in stock.


Lord knows it’s hard to back off the seeds! You don’t have an old lamp or something you could turn on for pictures? Just a cfl or something to get the natural color and what not. Personally I think it’s cool you’re growing, no matter what your means!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 10, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Lord knows it’s hard to back off the seeds! You don’t have an old lamp or something you could turn on for pictures? Just a cfl or something to get the natural color and what not. Personally I think it’s cool you’re growing, no matter what your means!


Appreciate it man, i’m glad to be able to even grow, especially with the legal predicament i’m in but the best i got is the desk lamp lol. Actually i do have a little work light for when i’m crawling through attic’s, so that might work. Or my small seedling lights, but that would be a pain in the ass.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Appreciate it man, i’m glad to be able to even grow, especially with the legal predicament i’m in but the best i got is the desk lamp lol. Actually i do have a little work light for when i’m crawling through attic’s, so that might work. Or my small seedling lights, but that would be a pain in the ass.


I was kinda thinking a drop light or something too. It shouldn’t be a pita.

Half the time I forget to take my pics until the lights go out and those look terrible also so I just don’t post pics. Sometimes you just can’t win bro!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 10, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Are U going to post pictures of it in the WY East Farms or compound thread? Still sitting on a pack of them, and definitely wouldn’t mind being able to compare what i find in the pack from the good cuts floating around.


Probably not lol. Just don’t have the time anymore haha


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 10, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Probably not lol. Just don’t have the time anymore haha


True that, hope it’s a fire cut, and what you’re looking for.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 10, 2021)

White Grape Gushers starting to fill in. 
This pheno went 2.5x in flower..


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 10, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4822176
> View attachment 4822178View attachment 4822179View attachment 4822193View attachment 4822194
> White Grape Gushers starting to fill in.
> This pheno went 2.5x in flower..


You might have a bit of mold. Second pick top right.


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 10, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> You might have a bit of mold. Second pick top right.


Looks like light burn to me. You can see more tops looking the same in a few other pics


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 10, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> You might have a bit of mold. Second pick top right.


Light burn yes . I have No Pm in my grow area. Lots of air circulation from my fans and outake fans.

The Third Picture I think you were speaking evening number 2, my plant and tops are to close to the light. The whole plant would have been taken over by pm and the other plants in the area.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 10, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Light burn yes . I have No Pm in my grow area. Lots of air circulation from my fans and outake fans.
> 
> The Third Picture I think you were speaking evening number 2, my plant and tops are to close to the light. The whole plant would have been taken over by pm and the other plants in the area.


Gotcha. I have ptsd from dealing with botrytis outdoors so any discoloration freaks me out lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 10, 2021)

Well I just decided to pop those 4 dosidos x GP bx freebies. Decided I have the room. Those should be really interesting. I guess I should pop some of the straight grape pie I have, maybe the numnum to round out the grapes.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 10, 2021)

7/7 Gushers popped taps but unfortunately are taking their sweet time breaking ground. If they’re not up by Saturday I’m grabbing the shovel and digging to gina.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 10, 2021)

It looks like the drop will be vendor specific for a few crosses. The lists vary slightly I don’t see Chapple or the kitchen sink cross on the vendor sights but most have the carbon fiber, dosidos, cocomero crosses listed.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 10, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> It looks like the drop will be vendor specific for a few crosses. The lists vary slightly I don’t see Chapple or the kitchen sink cross on the vendor sights but most have the carbon fiber, dosidos, cocomero crosses listed.


if I had to guess Chapple will be a pretty small release. The Cherry gusher was gone in an instant and I have yet to see anyone else with it.


----------



## Hazedupalot (Feb 10, 2021)

Bundy got 2 phenos both are short and bushy plants


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 11, 2021)

Animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp are starting their final bulk. Day 50 today and I plan on taking these 70+ so plenty of time to add the mass! Getting decent color already, so I'm expecting them to go black once the flush starts.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 11, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> if I had to guess Chapple will be a pretty small release. The Cherry gusher was gone in an instant and I have yet to see anyone else with it.


I think so too. Hopefully I have the same luck and good timing tomorrow that allowed me to score the pink grapes from the last drop. I’ve decided on box wine, chapple, and apple gushers for this drop. Really want the blueberry and KLP crosses that I guess are coming in a different volume.

I’m also really curious what that carbon fiber strain is. Can’t find anything on it.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 11, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I think so too. Hopefully I have the same luck and good timing tomorrow that allowed me to score the pink grapes from the last drop. I’ve decided on box wine, chapple, and apple gushers for this drop. Really want the blueberry and KLP crosses that I guess are coming in a different volume.
> 
> I’m also really curious what that carbon fiber strain is. Can’t find anything on it.


He says on IG it’s grape pie/cookies and cream/biscotti dk which order they’re combined


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 11, 2021)

Got two females out of a pack grape pie x doho freebies One is an ogkb leaner looking plant that I’m just putting into flower and i popped 2 s1’s that are going into pots from cups today. I have been smoking on an apple sundae x soulmate cross I made and it’s good. My apple sundaes were good and didn’t herm


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 11, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I think so too. Hopefully I have the same luck and good timing tomorrow that allowed me to score the pink grapes from the last drop. I’ve decided on box wine, chapple, and apple gushers for this drop. Really want the blueberry and KLP crosses that I guess are coming in a different volume.
> 
> I’m also really curious what that carbon fiber strain is. Can’t find anything on it.


There's a post somewhere in here, 2-6 months ago, that has the lineage of a bunch of his creations, zawtz, carbon fibre, etc.


----------



## Rackerbob (Feb 11, 2021)

What cross is carbon fiber?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 11, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> 6 lemon g x gp bx freebs, sick. 9 per pack for the bday crosses to boot.View attachment 4821152


Sasha looks nice


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 11, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Purple margy. Not a big yielder but looking dank View attachment 4821154View attachment 4821155


Def looks like punch the archive pheno i have is similar


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 11, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Time for some little guys. All 6 pink grapes are doing well. Now I’m wishing I had popped a 7th bean just to do half the pack.
> View attachment 4821341
> 
> Daily biscotti sundae is all over the place. Got 5 or 6 that look really promising and then a few that look pretty weak. It’s partly because of plant counts and partly my desire to only work with the most vigorous phenos, but I might toss the runts and start some watercolor frosting soon if they don’t pick up the pace. View attachment 4821340


I wouldnt you never know


----------



## AlleyKat707 (Feb 11, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> What cross is carbon fiber?


*Grape Pie x Cookies N Cream x Biscotti* = *Carbon Fiber*

At least according to this https://bestseedsbanks.com/product/cannarado-genetics-carbon-fiber-clone/


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 11, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp are starting their final bulk. Day 50 today and I plan on taking these 70+ so plenty of time to add the mass! Getting decent color already, so I'm expecting them to go black once the flush starts.View attachment 4822463View attachment 4822464View attachment 4822841


Nice run pimp


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 11, 2021)

Omkarananda said:


> Got two females out of a pack grape pie x doho freebies One is an ogkb leaner looking plant that I’m just putting into flower and i popped 2 s1’s that are going into pots from cups today. I have been smoking on an apple sundae x soulmate cross I made and it’s good. My apple sundaes were good and didn’t herm


I was thinking about growing my 5 and letting the males hit my grape pie bx with to do a better hunt . The grape pie x doho seems. Like there would be some fire in there. Keep us posted with pics if you can


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 11, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I just decided to pop those 4 dosidos x GP bx freebies. Decided I have the room. Those should be really interesting. I guess I should pop some of the straight grape pie I have, maybe the numnum to round out the grapes.


That Grape Dosi V3 should be fire! The first version, and even the second some people found some really amazing looking ladies. Bread Farms found one that looked absolutely insane, but not sure if that was the V1 or V2.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Feb 11, 2021)

You guys werent kidding about those birthday cake packs. Got 9 in my pack of 7 Sins and 10 in the Birthday Blues. That plus 5 each on the RGM and Apple Turnover. Not bad at all for 80 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## Rackerbob (Feb 11, 2021)

Anyone know what time the sour apple drop is tomorrow. I thought I was signed up to the newsletter but I didn't get anything yet.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 11, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> That Grape Dosi V3 should be fire! The first version, and even the second some people found some really amazing looking ladies. Bread Farms found one that looked absolutely insane, but not sure if that was the V1 or V2.


That’s the actual name? Grape dosi v3? That’s always good to know. I was thinking I would call it grape dosi if I didn’t find out the real name. I’m stoked for it. I’m sure that at least one is gonna be a serious heater. Just seemed like she would go really well alongside my other heavy indicas, the SBT from BOG and the weed nap.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 11, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> Anyone know what time the sour apple drop is tomorrow. I thought I was signed up to the newsletter but I didn't get anything yet.


They usually come out at 12pm PST.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 11, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> Anyone know what time the sour apple drop is tomorrow. I thought I was signed up to the newsletter but I didn't get anything yet.


I just copped that box wine from dude in IG thinktank. I haven't dealt with him before but he's got a good reputation. Same price and freebies and he take online payment so the deal was smooth as silk.


----------



## Rackerbob (Feb 11, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I just copped that box wine from dude in IG thinktank. I haven't dealt with him before but he's got a good reputation. Same price and freebies and he take online payment so the deal was smooth as silk.


Doesn't look like he has the two strains I'm looking at. Although the carbon fiber sounds good to


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 11, 2021)

Think I found the IG account but didn’t see anything about the SA drop. Unless “thinktank seedbank” isn’t the right account. I’ll wait until tomorrow but I’m still always interested in good sources.

Anyway the grumpz are liking the 2x2 tent and QB96. I think they’re about done stretching. Both look like they could be decent yielders. The one in the back is rather difficult to clone but the one in front roots like crazy. I’m hoping the easier cloning one is the better pheno, but if they’re both fire I’ll keep them both. The one in back isn’t so much difficult to clone but rather just takes forever to root and only sends out a few right from the site of the cut.


----------



## Rackerbob (Feb 11, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That’s the actual name? Grape dosi v3? That’s always good to know. I was thinking I would call it grape dosi if I didn’t find out the real name. I’m stoked for it. I’m sure that at least one is gonna be a serious heater. Just seemed like she would go really well alongside my other heavy indicas, the SBT from BOG and the weed nap.


How was the weed nap to grow? I'm about to flip mine


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 11, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That’s the actual name? Grape dosi v3? That’s always good to know. I was thinking I would call it grape dosi if I didn’t find out the real name. I’m stoked for it. I’m sure that at least one is gonna be a serious heater. Just seemed like she would go really well alongside my other heavy indicas, the SBT from BOG and the weed nap.


Nah the last version was Grape Dosi V2(Dosidos x Grape Pie bx regs), so it’s kinda of a V3 since it’s the same cross as the V2, but fems. Definitely should be some heaters to be found, that’s for sure though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 11, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I just copped that box wine from dude in IG thinktank. I haven't dealt with him before but he's got a good reputation. Same price and freebies and he take online payment so the deal was smooth as silk.


Thinktank is legit, and really good folks as well.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 11, 2021)

I’ll post some flower pics later of some sugar milk and a few others. 
Unfortunately I came down with a few spider mites so I straight killed off some of my garden including the vit x Zawtz I had going. I’m going to clone most of what’s left , keep about half of them going and wait for the rest to be ready to flower again. After lost coast and some ladybug I’m mite free for the moment at least and I’m 3 weeks into flower. 
I did find a crazy good pheno of Minute Maid and sugar rush but I probably won’t get to flower them this round. See I had a bunch untopped and cleaned up just to grow a top cola then I killed a bunch of big bushes so now these are all out of place. I’ll show some pics so y’all will understand. Shit happens all the time and I was slacking so this is my punishment. 
Now about the apple drop... not for me. I would be interested in the papaya one hopefully on next volume. I’m still recovering from grape pie drop.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 11, 2021)

Anyone have extra lemon tree x grape pie bx freebies ?? PLEASE LMK.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 11, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Think I found the IG account but didn’t see anything about the SA drop. Unless “thinktank seedbank” isn’t the right account. I’ll wait until tomorrow but I’m still always interested in good sources.
> 
> Anyway the grumpz are liking the 2x2 tent and QB96. I think they’re about done stretching. Both look like they could be decent yielders. The one in the back is rather difficult to clone but the one in front roots like crazy. I’m hoping the easier cloning one is the better pheno, but if they’re both fire I’ll keep them both. The one in back isn’t so much difficult to clone but rather just takes forever to root and only sends out a few right from the site of the cut. View attachment 4823396


Ya thinktankseedbank is it. Look for their #2 account I just checked in with him and he said the drop is being split in 2. Apple gushers is next Friday


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 11, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> How was the weed nap to grow? I'm about to flip mine


Mine are still pretty small. I have two really nice looking, super vigorous indica dominant phenos and two that aren’t as impressive. The nicest one is dark green with purple tinges in the leaves. I guess I’m counting the nugs before they’re cured but I have a really good feeling about two of them and they both look like super heavy indicas.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 11, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nah the last version was Grape Dosi V2(Dosidos x Grape Pie bx regs), so it’s kinda of a V3 since it’s the same cross as the V2, but fems. Definitely should be some heaters to be found, that’s for sure though.


So calling it grape dosi would still be technically correct. I think that’s a really good name and I haven’t seen it anywhere around town. As soon as I opened the package and saw those I was super excited.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Feb 11, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> Anyone know what time the sour apple drop is tomorrow. I thought I was signed up to the newsletter but I didn't get anything yet.


They drop 2/12 @ 4:20 PST for Volume 1. Volume 2 will be the following friday probably the same time.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Feb 11, 2021)

Which ones of these Sour Apple crosses is everyone wanting to try? Gonna get one but want a good one


----------



## Railage (Feb 11, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp are starting their final bulk. Day 50 today and I plan on taking these 70+ so plenty of time to add the mass! Getting decent color already, so I'm expecting them to go black once the flush starts.View attachment 4822463View attachment 4822464View attachment 4822841


are these the animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp f3?

how does it smell? I have 7 seeds of the animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp f3


----------



## Railage (Feb 11, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Which ones of these Sour Apple crosses is everyone wanting to try? Gonna get one but want a good oneView attachment 4823752


Im gonna wait and try to get a few packs of the blueberry cross, I keep missing out on some of the ones I think are cool. I want this one.


----------



## shwamp (Feb 11, 2021)

Is tropicanna suppose to be tropicanna cookies or something else? I want to assume it's tropicanna cookies but I noticed that he'll sometimes use older sativa strains like chocolate thai or vietnam black or amnesia haze so I'm not really too sure. Anyone know?


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 11, 2021)

shwamp said:


> Is tropicanna suppose to be tropicanna cookies or something else? I want to assume it's tropicanna cookies but I noticed that he'll sometimes use older sativa strains like chocolate thai or vietnam black or amnesia haze so I'm not really too sure. Anyone know?


def tropicanna cookies


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 12, 2021)

Railage said:


> are these the animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp f3?
> 
> how does it smell? I have 7 seeds of the animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp f3


This pheno is the only one that was female in my pack. Yes they are the animal sherb x cookie crisp f3. This one smells a bit like Froot Loops. My nugsmasher is supposed to be here Wednesday, so I can't wait to see how good the smell translates to rosin.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 12, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Which ones of these Sour Apple crosses is everyone wanting to try? Gonna get one but want a good oneView attachment 4823752


Probably would be able to find a lot of ladies that closely resemble Apple Fritter out of the Apple Cookies. Honestly they all should be good.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 12, 2021)

4:20 PST is the drop. Glad I can do this one from the comfort of my home and don’t have to sneak away from work to place an order.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 12, 2021)

Volume two on 2/19. Some of these are gone be awesome.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 12, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> 4:20 PST is the drop. Glad I can do this one from the comfort of my home and don’t have to sneak away from work to place an order.


 I am a sneaker head so I'm always in the bathroom at "10AM" trying to catch a dub lol... But only eating Ls lately


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 12, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Volume two on 2/19. Some of these are gone be awesome. View attachment 4823942


Personally the first drop is way more exciting. When I start looking into them I've already got a lot of similar flavors. That is a lot of the same xs to drop in two weeks... It's cool to see some of the older goodies getting another run but personally just not much to get excited about


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 12, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Personally the first drop is way more exciting. When I start looking into them I've already got a lot of similar flavors. That is a lot of the same xs to drop in two weeks... It's cool to see some of the older goodies getting another run but personally just not much to get excited about


Everyone seems to be extremely hyped about the blueberry cross, and I’m not gonna lie I am too. I’m def getting box wine and chapple from this drop. Maybe apple bob too since I’ve been wanting to try something with SAGE for a long time, like since 2004. 

We’ll see what things are like in a week, but I’m totally jumping on the blueberry bandwagon and at least getting that one.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 12, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I am a sneaker head so I'm always in the bathroom at "10AM" trying to catch a dub lol... But only eating Ls lately


I don’t have to sneak ever since I invested in the pax era. Everyone thinks it’s a juul. I’m always puffing on distillate at work.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 12, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Everyone seems to be extremely hyped about the blueberry cross, and I’m not gonna lie I am too. I’m def getting box wine and chapple from this drop. Maybe apple bob too since I’ve been wanting to try something with SAGE for a long time, like since 2004.
> 
> We’ll see what things are like in a week, but I’m totally jumping on the blueberry bandwagon and at least getting that one.


I hope u get it brodie


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 12, 2021)

I’m extremely un excited about the apple line. I smoked the Apple fritter and I don’t know how to describe it. It almost tastes like wet uncured weed to me.
The “apple” comes across as a “green” taste to me. Just didn’t do anything for me. Smelled incredible. Taste didn’t transfer.

also, just on a personal note I feel like the drawings for the Apple line were done by an 8th grader. It’s all in pencil still? Just looks so so unprofessional.
Or maybe I’m just telling myself I’m done on beans.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 12, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Volume two on 2/19. Some of these are gone be awesome. View attachment 4823942


Apple Water will be insane. Anything thats crossed with the Freshwater Taffy will have crazy terps.

Why is everyone so hyped for the chappele? Isn't the Cherry Pie throw lots of herms in its crosses?


----------



## Railage (Feb 12, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Apple Water will be insane. Anything thats crossed with the Freshwater Taffy will have crazy terps.
> 
> Why is everyone so hyped for the chappele? Isn't the Cherry Pie throw lots of herms in its crosses?


I have a shit ton of Cherry Pie crosses, actually have like 9 or 10 Cherry Fuels from TRH seeds (Cherry Pie x Scott’s OG) about to go into flower today.

I want the Blueberry, the people on this thread have said Rados Blueberry is great and I want to get on that shit.


----------



## jillxjilly (Feb 12, 2021)

Is "sour apple" a pretty well-regarded strain? Anyone know the breeder/genes?


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 12, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m extremely un excited about the apple line. I smoked the Apple fritter and I don’t know how to describe it. It almost tastes like wet uncured weed to me.
> The “apple” comes across as a “green” taste to me. Just didn’t do anything for me. Smelled incredible. Taste didn’t transfer.
> 
> also, just on a personal note I feel like the drawings for the Apple line were done by an 8th grader. It’s all in pencil still? Just looks so so unprofessional.
> Or maybe I’m just telling myself I’m done on beans.


I'm with ya, I don't think I'd be a fan of the flavour. I'd be more inclined if I knew what the sour Apple was like, if I was even buying beans anymore. Feels good to be clean lol. 

I like the art, it's different than the typical bubbly colourful cartoony stuff most breeders use in their advertising.


----------



## Rackerbob (Feb 12, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m extremely un excited about the apple line. I smoked the Apple fritter and I don’t know how to describe it. It almost tastes like wet uncured weed to me.
> The “apple” comes across as a “green” taste to me. Just didn’t do anything for me. Smelled incredible. Taste didn’t transfer.
> 
> also, just on a personal note I feel like the drawings for the Apple line were done by an 8th grader. It’s all in pencil still? Just looks so so unprofessional.
> Or maybe I’m just telling myself I’m done on beans.


Interesting, I could see how the apple would come off that way.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 12, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Apple Water will be insane. Anything thats crossed with the Freshwater Taffy will have crazy terps.
> 
> Why is everyone so hyped for the chappele? Isn't the Cherry Pie throw lots of herms in its crosses?


I haven’t tried anything with freshwater taffy but I definitely trust your recommendations. I’ve never heard about cherry pie throwing lots of herms, but I’ve got all those birthday cake and grape pie crosses so I think I should get a little more variety going.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 12, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I am a sneaker head so I'm always in the bathroom at "10AM" trying to catch a dub lol... But only eating Ls lately


man i havent won a single sneaker drawing, only Ls lol. I always just have to find em on ebay or stockx after the fact


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 12, 2021)

Just got my last order from Rado, and damn PNW hooked it the fuck up!


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 12, 2021)

jillxjilly said:


> Is "sour apple" a pretty well-regarded strain? Anyone know the breeder/genes?


Obsoleets diesel x c99 the possibilities r pretty much endless with a lot of these crosses given the genetics


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 12, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just got my last order from Rado, and damn PNW hooked it the fuck up!


I wish he took a freaking card. I had a payment get stuck in transit for a couple weeks and it's just a feeling I'd rather avoid If at all possible.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 12, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just got my last order from Rado, and damn PNW hooked it the fuck up!


Hell yeah!! I’d gladly take them gp freebies off ya


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 12, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just got my last order from Rado, and damn PNW hooked it the fuck up!


I’ve really been wanting that lemon g. I’m hoping they throw that in with my next order.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 12, 2021)

he sell out of mango haze on his site or he only drop some?


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 12, 2021)

Looks like they added more. I grabbed the pico de gallo out of this drop. I want two or three packs from volume 2


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 12, 2021)

Grabbed the Apple rain gunna wait for trop dops


----------



## jonesaa (Feb 12, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> he sell out of mango haze on his site or he only drop some?


seeds here now my guy


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 12, 2021)

jonesaa said:


> seeds here now my guy


he listed them, there was only 8 initially but the posted the rest on radogear. Apple flambe is still up on shn, looks good but i have a pack of fry bread already.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 12, 2021)

Damn that chapple went fast. I went for the apple bob, box wine, and pie box.


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 12, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Obsoleets diesel x c99 the possibilities r pretty much endless with a lot of these crosses given the genetics


https://phylos.bio/sims/variety/PGT-126666/stokes/sour-apple-original-cut

phylos says there is some purps in the lineage aswell but it for sure has some sour diesel in the lineage to as you can clearly see both sour d and purps in it. have never grown c99 so can't really say if i see it in there

also phylos shows no sign of c99 in the relatives, it does show blue dragon and that is suppose to be sour diesel x blueberry maybe but the lineage of blue dragon, sour apple, and black cherry soda it has relatives have lineage that are unknown.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 12, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> https://phylos.bio/sims/variety/PGT-126666/stokes/sour-apple-original-cut
> 
> phylos says there is some purps in the lineage aswell but it for sure has some sour diesel in the lineage to as you can clearly see both sour d and purps in it. have never grown c99 so can't really say if i see it in there
> 
> also phylos shows no sign of c99 in the relatives, it does show blue dragon and that is suppose to be sour diesel x blueberry maybe but the lineage of blue dragon, sour apple, and black cherry soda it has relatives have lineage that are unknown.


I’ll take obsoul33t word on the genetics. Idk who that dude is that submitted the cut might not even be the right cut.


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 12, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I’ll take obsoul33t word on the genetics. Idk who that dude is that submitted the cut might not even be the right cut.


Lol the cut came from stokes. He even say this on the email he sent out.

google - Jaleel White's Orchard™~smoke Report~

^
that is the sour apple before it was named sour apple


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 12, 2021)

Was able to snag Chapple, going down one of the busiest highways in my state during the worst time, and thank god i was able to order them and get to where i was going safely


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 12, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Was able to snag Chapple, going down one of the busiest highways in my state during the worst time, and thank god i was able to order them and get to where i was going safely


i snagged 2 myself and the grape pie and zawtz. Still want the cocomero tho from vol 2. II love the fact that if u have a item. In your cart they dont take it away now if you beat someone to it, but they beat u checking out. All the ones i wanted. I got today.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 12, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> i snagged 2 myself and the grape pie and zawtz. Still want the cocomero tho from vol 2. II love the fact that if u have a item. In your cart they dont take it away now if you beat someone to it, but they beat u checking out. All the ones i wanted. I got today.


The cocomero cross is already available at shn and prolly the others along with carbon fiber and maybe a few others


----------



## Houstini (Feb 12, 2021)

First scope off rado, picked up the platinum bubba and the mango haze sour apple crosses. Looking forward to see what’s up.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Feb 13, 2021)

Got the sour apple x zawtz i wanna get something from the next drop but dont know what any recommendations?


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 13, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Got the sour apple x zawtz i wanna get something from the next drop but dont know what any recommendations?


If you haven't ran a sour dubb cross from rado yet the sour dapple sounds like a great combo. you won't be disappointed, especially if you love sour dank green bud.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Feb 13, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> If you haven't ran a sour dubb cross from rado yet the sour dapple sounds like a great combo. you won't be disappointed, especially if you love sour dank green bud.


Define sour do you mean like lip puckering sour or sour diseal sorry if its a dumb question


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 13, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Define sour do you mean like lip puckering sour or sour diseal sorry if its a dumb question


Sour dank pine like diesel. Harry palms says sour dubble is the "uncrowned king of sour". less finicky than sour D, 56-60 day flower on a sturdy afghani frame.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 13, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Sour dank pine like diesel. Harry palms says sour dubble is the "uncrowned king of sour". less finicky than sour D, 56-60 day flower on a sturdy afghani frame.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 13, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Got the sour apple x zawtz i wanna get something from the next drop but dont know what any recommendations?


I’m going for the blueberry and key lime pie for the next drop. Everyone keeps saying that Rado’s blueberry cut is incredible.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 13, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Sour dank pine like diesel. Harry palms says sour dubble is the "uncrowned king of sour". less finicky than sour D, 56-60 day flower on a sturdy afghani frame.


My only experience with their dubb crosses is the jibba jabba, and that pheno I kept is sick. Mine is really lanky and a super fast vegger. Big fat fan leaves. Great yields, frosty and colorful, loves to be trained, awesome sour gassy berry smell. I’ve got one in about week 8 of flowering right now and I’ll post a pic when the lights come on. I’d be interested to see someone grow that sour dapple. I hope someone gets it.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 13, 2021)

This jibba jabba is an excellent strain for production. Super fast veg and great yields. The one in flowering is at day 56 of 12/12 and still has some bulking up to do. The next clone is going in once there’s room, and with a couple more weeks of veg she should give me a killer yield. Quality of the zoomed out pic isn’t very good, but it gets the point across.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm going on a limb and say the lineage being represented in sour Apple are false. After researching it a bit I'd almost bet the farm that purple urkle is in there somewhere, being that Jaleel White is the actor who played urkel. combine that with the flavour profile, I dunno, just a hunch. Seemed too much of a coincidence. 

After reading the thcfarmer report it sounds better than I first thought. Sour grapes is a lot more appealing, to me, than green apples.


----------



## Bodah1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Took a nap and the alarm didn’t go off, woke up 20min late lol. Looked at a seed bank and grabbed the slurricane and apple juice ones for same price


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 13, 2021)

So I know this has been asked before but I can’t find a definitive answer. What, exactly, is in Macrib? I’ve read meatbreath x MAC but I’ve also read that there’s grape pie in it. I’ve also read that it’s another pheno from the run that produced grumpz and spritzer. The cross I bought was called pie box with no meat references in the name. Can anyone provide a conclusive answer? I’ve looked all over google and this thread.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> Got the sour apple x zawtz i wanna get something from the next drop but dont know what any recommendations?


The cocomero cross.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So I know this has been asked before but I can’t find a definitive answer. What, exactly, is in Macrib? I’ve read meatbreath x MAC but I’ve also read that there’s grape pie in it. I’ve also read that it’s another pheno from the run that produced grumpz and spritzer. The cross I bought was called pie box with no meat references in the name. Can anyone provide a conclusive answer? I’ve looked all over google and this thread.


Macrib is grape pie x mac reversed i believe. spritzer was a runtz x grape mac f1 and grumpz was made with the runtz x grapemac f2, im about 75 percent sure lol.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 13, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I'm going on a limb and say the lineage being represented in sour Apple are false. After researching it a bit I'd almost bet the farm that purple urkle is in there somewhere, being that Jaleel White is the actor who played urkel. combine that with the flavour profile, I dunno, just a hunch. Seemed too much of a coincidence.
> 
> After reading the thcfarmer report it sounds better than I first thought. Sour grapes is a lot more appealing, to me, than green apples.


Can you elaborate on what is "too much of a coincidence"? Are you saying purple urkle is a parent? When lineage is listed as sour d x c99 the flavor profile could be virtually anywhere. If u look around the peak thread you can see people report all different kinds of fruit with a pineapple pheno apparently being sought after.

Rado has almost any cut at his fingers and has double backed in this direction now a couple times. And with a 2 part release that is the biggest I can remember he must think highly of her


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 13, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Macrib is grape pie x mac reversed i believe. spritzer was a runtz x grape mac f1 and grumpz was made with the runtz x grapemac f2, im about 75 percent sure lol.


That’s the best explanation I’ve found so far. Thanks for that. It will be interesting to compare the macrib and spritzer crosses with the grumpz F2. One of my grumpz looks like all the pics I see of runtz plants on google, and the other one is less lanky, darker, and has wider fan leaves like she has more grape mac. Buds are just starting to develop on those. Love the main stalk on the more runtz leaning one.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 13, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Can you elaborate on what is "too much of a coincidence"? Are you saying purple urkle is a parent? When lineage is listed as sour d x c99 the flavor profile could be virtually anywhere. If u look around the peak thread you can see people report all different kinds of fruit with a pineapple pheno apparently being sought after.
> 
> Rado has almost any cut at his fingers and has double backed in this direction now a couple times. And with a 2 part release that is the biggest I can remember he must think highly of her


When I read that thread, there's mention of purple and grape. Take that with actor reference to urkel it made me think purple urkle. I had valley og x C99 and Chem D x C99 like ten years ago and I had zero grape. That's why I don't think think C99 is in there. Also C99 and sour Diesel are both sativa, the internet says it's indica dominant. Just don't add up. Who knows


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 13, 2021)

C99 can throw out a wide variety of genotypes. The NL can show up heavy in some, and have indica dominant effects. There was a cut of C99 floating around Redding for a while, and she definitely had more of a slightly indica dominant structure, and effects. Who knows if it was the real deal C99 though, but it had a real over ripe pineapple taste, with some earthy, and hashy notes. The buds never really got purple at all though, but some of the leaves would fade to a burgundy like color in extreme cold weather. Was perfect for during the day to chill, but without gluing me to the couch, and being completely unproductive. Just my personal experience with that certain cutting.


----------



## Hazedupalot (Feb 14, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So I know this has been asked before but I can’t find a definitive answer. What, exactly, is in Macrib? I’ve read meatbreath x MAC but I’ve also read that there’s grape pie in it. I’ve also read that it’s another pheno from the run that produced grumpz and spritzer. The cross I bought was called pie box with no meat references in the name. Can anyone provide a conclusive answer? I’ve looked all over google and this thread.


Macrib is mac1 x grape pie (r)


----------



## killakanna (Feb 14, 2021)

Anyone have Sour Water, Sour Apple Gelato? I'll pay extra. Or trade. Have tons of stuff from pretty much any breeder


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 14, 2021)

killakanna said:


> Anyone have Sour Water, Sour Apple Gelato? I'll pay extra. Or trade. Have tons of stuff from pretty much any breeder


Those are dropping this Friday. Should be the same time as the last one.


----------



## killakanna (Feb 14, 2021)

I thought they already dropped this last friday? :///


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 14, 2021)

killakanna said:


> I thought they already dropped this last friday? :///


Volume one did, but the two that you want are in volume two which drops this coming Friday. You’ll still be able to get them straight from the source with freebies.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 14, 2021)

killakanna said:


> I thought they already dropped this last friday? :///


They dropped half sign up for the newsletter both those strains drop Friday


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 14, 2021)

Dubble sundae running with the varsity girls in a 5x5. She’ll go longer than normal by 4-5 days in this setup. Another 2 weeks. Humidity is lower than I’d like but the tent trooping


----------



## shwamp (Feb 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Dubble sundae running with the varsity girls in a 5x5. She’ll go longer than normal by 4-5 days in this setup. Another 2 weeks. Humidity is lower than I’d like but the tent trooping View attachment 4826679View attachment 4826678View attachment 4826680


Those are some nice looking, chunky colas. How do they smell? How far are those led from the canopy?


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 14, 2021)

shwamp said:


> Those are some nice looking, chunky colas. How do they smell? How far are those led from the canopy?


These are all plants I've ran b4 except a tahoe cut and an animal star cookie in the corner. The dubb is a piney sour beast but she's still on a booster after an extended veg. I try to keep them 10-12" away from the LEDs but I'm in gorilla shorty's so it isn't always easy. I do a bit of training with the mesh to get the taller colas off to the side of the panels. works out pretty well.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 14, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Volume one did, but the two that you want are in volume two which drops this coming Friday. You’ll still be able to get them straight from the source with freebies. View attachment 4826667


I can’t believe I’m gonna buy a strain called “yankee doodle”...


----------



## nc208 (Feb 15, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> C99 can throw out a wide variety of genotypes. The NL can show up heavy in some, and have indica dominant effects. There was a cut of C99 floating around Redding for a while, and she definitely had more of a slightly indica dominant structure, and effects. Who knows if it was the real deal C99 though, but it had a real over ripe pineapple taste, with some earthy, and hashy notes. The buds never really got purple at all though, but some of the leaves would fade to a burgundy like color in extreme cold weather. Was perfect for during the day to chill, but without gluing me to the couch, and being completely unproductive. Just my personal experience with that certain cutting.


This has been my understanding. Sour apple is the C99 pineapple pheno x sour diesel. The sour apple pheno of the Lemon Tartz definitely has a strong sour and grapefruit smell vs grape. It was very apple like in veg but in flower the citrus grapefruits terps are becoming much more loud with a strong sour back end.


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 15, 2021)

I have sour apple ibl by alien in flower right now, veg its nothing but granny smith sour green apple (barley any weed smell), week 2 of flower its the same but smelling a sweet bubble gum smell along with it. its the ugliest plant i have ever grown, but the smell is exotic, might s1 them after i run Root Brothers  hopefully get the root beer northern lights pheno lol if you know you know

didn't wanna buy any sour apple lines since i already have sour apple but picked up the panama red x sour apple. hopefully it give the sour apple more sativa structure


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 15, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> I have sour apple ibl by alien in flower right now, veg its nothing but granny smith sour green apple (barley any weed smell), week 2 of flower its the same but smelling a sweet bubble gum smell along with it. its the ugliest plant i have ever grown, but the smell is exotic, might s1 them after i run Root Brothers  hopefully get the root beer northern lights pheno lol if you know you know
> 
> didn't wanna buy any sour apple lines since i already have sour apple but picked up the panama red x sour apple. hopefully it give the sour apple more sativa structure


Nice throw up some pics if you got em especially whole plant. Not a stretcher?


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 15, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Nice throw up some pics if you got em especially whole plant. Not a stretcher?



Well the mother i got was just 7-8 months old until i killer her the other day cause she was getting to big and plus i didn't need her anymore but she was in a 3 gallon pot and only 4 feet tall maybe. she has the most nastiest/mutant leaf structure i have ever seen. mainly cause she is BX6 so don't take my word on this vs the SA Clone on how she is suppose to turn out as the clone is held tight and not many people have it.

Here is a rooted clone i just took before killer off the mother and some pics of the clone 3-4 months in veg i think from the mother.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 15, 2021)

So figured out the problem, and why they’re still getting burnt. My dumb ass put the seedlings on top of the pots that still has soil in them from the big ladies which is 100% Fox Farms Ocean Mix, and i’m sure there’s still some residual nutrients from when i was feeding them. Can see their roots coming out the bottom, and digging their way into the other soil. Going to transplant them into some solo cups, with just the seedling mix so they can bounce back. Some seem like they’re bouncing back, but i’m sure once the roots start sucking up nutrients from the the soil in the pots that they’re on top of they’ll just get burnt, and go into shock. Wouldn’t doubt that the ones that really haven’t bounced back at all yet are OG dominant, and in shock. Everyone knows how finicky some OG’s can be. Live and learn i guess. Just going to get them in the seedling mix, solo cups, and get the the big pots out ASAP. i’m sure they can bounce back, and thrive. Just need to stop being lazy, and making dumb ass mistakes. Not trying to sound like a Debbie downer, just being honest.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 15, 2021)

One pack of apple flambé back up if anyone wants to snag it. That and the Panama red are all that’s left of volume one. Sure there will be some more cancellations and unpaid orders getting relisted but it’s been less than 72 hours since the drop and pretty much everything is gone. They really built up the hype about this one.


----------



## Bodah1 (Feb 15, 2021)

I remembered seeing this from the grape gasoline drop on compounds ig. MAC1 x Grape Pie



TerrapinBlazin said:


> So I know this has been asked before but I can’t find a definitive answer. What, exactly, is in Macrib? I’ve read meatbreath x MAC but I’ve also read that there’s grape pie in it. I’ve also read that it’s another pheno from the run that produced grumpz and spritzer. The cross I bought was called pie box with no meat references in the name. Can anyone provide a conclusive answer? I’ve looked all over google and this thread.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 15, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> One pack of apple flambé back up if anyone wants to snag it. That and the Panama red are all that’s left of volume one. Sure there will be some more cancellations and unpaid orders getting relisted but it’s been less than 72 hours since the drop and pretty much everything is gone. They really built up the hype about this one.


Hembra has a number of vol 1 crosses in stock, not the flambé tho. 80 bucks and probably come with a freebie


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 15, 2021)

I have no idea what some of these cuts are that was used in the Sour Apple drop

does anyone know the lineage of Carbon Fiber,Wookbreath,Apple Juice,Spritzer,Bob Saget,and Fried Ice Cream?


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 15, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I have no idea what some of these cuts are that was used in the Sour Apple drop
> 
> does anyone know the lineage of Carbon Fiber,Wookbreath,Apple Juice,Spritzer,Bob Saget,and Fried Ice Cream?


Carbon Fiber- Grape pie/Cookies and cream/ biscotti
Wookbreath- Lostesorosreal cut of OGKB/ White
Apple juice- orange sour apple x triple kush
Spritzer- Runtz x grape pie/mac
Bob Saget- ft collins SAGE x Hagis( kunduz afghan X (98bubba x positronics haze)
Fried Ice cream- topanga canyon og( jungle boys) x Sherbert


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hazedupalot said:


> Macrib is mac1 x grape pie (r)


I always forget so much fuckery


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 16, 2021)

Sent out my payment for the chapple,apple zawtz and sour grape pie. I have 2x chapples so if anyone got fried ice cream and. May want to swap lmk i didnt know it was a topanga cross. Still gonna try and get the poplotti and apple melon hopefully. This wk. Anyone know what bubblegum cut he uses.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 16, 2021)

I’d like to find that out too about his bubblegum cut. I love me some bubblegum and I’m stoked for that bubblegum biscotti fem line. I’ve got me a pack of ‘94 Indiana bubblegum x zkittlez from CSI that should be pretty awesome, and a pack of BOG bubble, but I want to see what Rado’s bubblegum is all about. 

This more runtz leaning grumpz pheno is getting interesting. I like the purple stipules a lot. Makes me think the buds are gonna be colorful. Still not sure which pheno is going to be better, but all signs point to this one. This is the same one that has that gnarly main stalk and that clones super easily. Extremely, extremely light feeder in veg but she’s been gobbling up tiger bloom ever since I flipped her.


----------



## jillxjilly (Feb 16, 2021)

Anyone here grown/growing any of these?

- Banana OG x Grape Pie bx
- 7 Sins
- Back to Cookies

Thinking of growing 2 of these + Afgooey for my next grow : ) can hardly wait


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 16, 2021)

I have 7 sins but I’m not going to start that one any time soon. I was planning to grow them out alongside a huge roasted garlic margy pheno hunt (probably gonna pop 30), but I’m not doing that for a while.


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 16, 2021)

2 more Bday cake strains landed today. Got Back to Cookies and Blue Cookies. They sent the Banana OG x GP fem seeds which I love. First fem seeds I've gotten from them as a freebie. I'm only missing La Quinceanera and Alter Bread from the entire drop. I mean I should prob just get those too.......


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 16, 2021)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3611925
> Anybody else growing cannardo genetics?


Just checked out their site, cannarado has two pic that are same for different cultivars. Seems fishy to me, it all looks like fire though.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 16, 2021)

THCbreeder said:


> If you want to see top quality journal after journal go to firestax ... Lots of people and cannardo was active over there til stax lost all his money last year . He's trying to recruit and rebuild after being shut down and taking a huge loss


Shi at Firestarter all looks fire.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 17, 2021)

Anyone else’s payments running late? I sent my money out first thing Saturday. Priority. It’s not even in Washington yet. I know part of it is the storm, but that asshole DeJoy has got to fucking go, and fast. That’s the only politically charged message I’m gonna write in this thread. Check out USPS recent on time delivery data for packages. Before DeJoy it was constantly above 95%. USPS is a federally subsidized service, not a damn business.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 17, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Hembra has a number of vol 1 crosses in stock, not the flambé tho. 80 bucks and probably come with a freebie


I was checking them out last week and placing an order. Then came the part about sales tax and you could hear the record skip. Is this something that is happening more now with legalization?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 17, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Anyone else’s payments running late? I sent my money out first thing Saturday. Priority. It’s not even in Washington yet. I know part of it is the storm, but that asshole DeJoy has got to fucking go, and fast. That’s the only politically charged message I’m gonna write in this thread. Check out USPS recent on time delivery data for packages. Before DeJoy it was constantly above 95%. USPS is a federally subsidized service, not a damn business.
> 
> View attachment 4828777


Talk to the folks at USPS a lot since i’m one of their best customers(tried putting a rolling eyes emoji), and they’re still trying to catch up from this past Christmas due to the virus. From hearing what the people that work there have to put up with seems like a lot of things are moving slow nowadays. Everything seems to be moving regularly from where i’m at, but seems like things move extra slow in the NE and PNW regions. Most likely has to do with how tight the restrictions are in certain states.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 17, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Anyone else’s payments running late? I sent my money out first thing Saturday. Priority. It’s not even in Washington yet. I know part of it is the storm, but that asshole DeJoy has got to fucking go, and fast. That’s the only politically charged message I’m gonna write in this thread. Check out USPS recent on time delivery data for packages. Before DeJoy it was constantly above 95%. USPS is a federally subsidized service, not a damn business.
> 
> View attachment 4828777


Dude the weather is totally screwed, I’m just south and haven’t had power going on 5 days now. Had to search in my city to even find a post office that had power. But ya, fuck DeJoy


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 17, 2021)

Anyone interested in some some rare Rado packs and want to donate for a good cause check out Flanvel on instagram


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 17, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Anyone else’s payments running late? I sent my money out first thing Saturday. Priority. It’s not even in Washington yet. I know part of it is the storm, but that asshole DeJoy has got to fucking go, and fast. That’s the only politically charged message I’m gonna write in this thread. Check out USPS recent on time delivery data for packages. Before DeJoy it was constantly above 95%. USPS is a federally subsidized service, not a damn business.
> 
> View attachment 4828777


Usps lost a package i shipped 200 miles away in the same state! Then when I tried to sort it out they blew hot air up my arse. Cost me $70...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 17, 2021)

For those that don’t like the blurple lights sorry but your sol. Just did a lot of work in the garden, sick as a dog, and tired as hell. Other than that though, got a lot of shit done. Got all of the pots emptied out, cleaned up, and then refilled with good soil. Not using Fox Forms this run though, figured might as well use up the rest of the harvest organics i had left over from my Mango garden. Transplanted #3, #4, and #7 along with a really nice cut i got from the homie of Jokerz(White Runtz x Jet Fuel Gelato). i know Jokerz isn’t one of Rado‘s strains but figured with the Grape Gasoline drop, and the Grape Runtz(same White Runtz cut was used in this cross) maybe it can help some people for what to look for. Honestly really loving the short stocky structure of #7 so far, looks like she’s going to be heavily Respect OG dominant, but guess i’ll see once those terps start to shine. i know it might be a little bit too early to transplant, but since they sucked up the nutrients from the fox farms, and bounced back i’m sure they’re ready(well at least the ones that got transplanted, plus one other one might be ready as well just need to go get some more dirt). #1 looks ready, but she’s gonna have to wait till Friday. The rest will wait until they start looking healthy again, and they’re rounding that curb. So probably by next Friday they’ll be ready to rock, and going to try and squeeze them all in. Two in 2.2 gallon pots, and the rest in 5 gallon fabric pots. Not trying to stick any of them outside, and then have them start to re-veg once they’re almost finished. Might be a little cramped, just going to have to lollipop them extremely well.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 17, 2021)

Minute Maid, Sugar Rush,Creamsizzle 1&2, Sugar Milk, and Herb. Worst run ever and it wasn’t supposed to be this way but I’m getting through it. Sorry for the delay. All wk 3


----------



## Snowback (Feb 17, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Just checked out their site, cannarado has two pic that are same for different cultivars. Seems fishy to me, it all looks like fire though.


So many banks (and some breeders) do that. Drives me crazy. Just don't put up a pic if you don't have the correct one!


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 17, 2021)

Snowback said:


> So many banks (and some breeders) do that. Drives me crazy. Just don't put up a pic if you don't have the correct one!


I love the sites that use same pic for three different cultivars.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 17, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> I love the sites that use same pic for three different cultivars.


Quality means so much when its to do with eggs, some companies have a pile and no matter what you order its luck of the draw, all depends from where in the pile they grab them from. I actually believe this to be true.


----------



## Osage420 (Feb 17, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Got a extra pack of Indian pudding and a smilez I'll probably never get to if anyone's interested. Might be open to trade especially if you're sitting on a pack of biscotti og or biscotti chunks lol


Still have the smilez?


----------



## tman42 (Feb 17, 2021)

Gushers S1 day 34 of 12/12


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Feb 17, 2021)

Yessir




Osage420 said:


> Still have the smilez?


----------



## Osage420 (Feb 17, 2021)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Yessir


Not sure how to DM on here. Can you DM me on here?


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 17, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Gushers S1 day 34 of 12/12
> View attachment 4829507View attachment 4829508View attachment 4829513


Frost giant, beautiful!


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 18, 2021)

Osage420 said:


> Not sure how to DM on here. Can you DM me on here?


You can't yet, new,give it a bit


----------



## YourMarriages (Feb 18, 2021)

2 topped and tied Meat pies.
Few days after the flip. 
2 younger Choclate pies in the corners.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 18, 2021)

Great OG anybody know this cultivar?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 18, 2021)

i know this isn’t Rado, but Sunken Treasure just had a drop with Grape Stomper OG bx. Pretty sure they only dropped at Terpy’s and seed bank for humanity, but they sold out fast. Terpy has a 72 hour no bullshit payment period, so a lot of them(or at least a decent amount) might get restocked Friday night or Saturday morning. i know grape Stomper OG was a big part of Grape Pie, and i’m sure a lot of U that love grape terps would love to add this to y’all’s vault/garden. Snagged a pack for myself, and it’s definitely going to be used in future breeding projects especially with a lot of Rado‘s gear.


----------



## Florere (Feb 18, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Gushers S1 day 34 of 12/12
> View attachment 4829507View attachment 4829508View attachment 4829513


Nice. Looks a bit like pm. So much frost on leaves


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 18, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> I love the sites that use same pic for three different cultivars.


What site use same pic for three pictures.
Just link the three pages?









Radogear - Cannarado Genetics


*Germination of cannabis seeds is illegal in many countries/states. Seeds are for souvenir purposes ONLY. Cannabis seeds are to be germinated in countries/states where it is legal to grow cannabis. Cannarado Genetics/CG Group LLC accepts no responsibility for any entity




radogear.com





And what have you grown from Cannarado?


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 18, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> i know this isn’t Rado, but Sunken Treasure just had a drop with Grape Stomper OG bx. Pretty sure they only dropped at Terpy’s and seed bank for humanity, but they sold out fast. Terpy has a 72 hour no bullshit payment period, so a lot of them(or at least a decent amount) might get restocked Friday night or Saturday morning. i know grape Stomper OG was a big part of Grape Pie, and i’m sure a lot of U that love grape terps would love to add this to y’all’s vault/garden. Snagged a pack for myself, and it’s definitely going to be used in future breeding projects especially with a lot of Rado‘s gear.


Hazeman has grape stomper x sour grapes, pretty sure the stomper is a select cut of sour grapes. Also has bright moments x sour grapes which is similar


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Hazeman has grape stomper x sour grapes, pretty sure the stomper is a select cut of sour grapes. Also has bright moments x sour grapes which is similar


Damn appreciate that man, shit at $60 can snag that, and some other things i was interested in. Definitely going to have to do some thinking, before payday tomorrow.


----------



## rmzrmz (Feb 18, 2021)

Birthday Funk (GojiDawg x Birthday Cake)
i like alot the genetic,
first time with rado gear and this was the freebies
i buy Uber[Chem x SundaeDriver) 4 females
alot of chem influence good plant,
the birthday Funk are 2 , the #1 is the best ,
i pollinate the ChemSundae too, good plants but not impressive in odor

#1
the funk is awesome sexy insane , the most strong odor in my garden, gas,rotten,leather,oil paint cologne with sweet brown sugar background 
i love, god pussy funk
is more complex than PeanutButterBreath

outdoor grow, some reveg sign but the trichrome is full plant sticky, plus is complete pollinate with my male Magneto KushCake(LAKushCakex((MF/PBB))





eye seed


#2 in this the odor is similar but with more citric/lemon sweet face, some less trichrome producction


----------



## rmzrmz (Feb 18, 2021)

Uber (Chem x SundaeDriver)
pollinate with my male
#2 pheno Sundae influence
i like the bud structure and leaf
good force


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 18, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> i know this isn’t Rado, but Sunken Treasure just had a drop with Grape Stomper OG bx. Pretty sure they only dropped at Terpy’s and seed bank for humanity, but they sold out fast. Terpy has a 72 hour no bullshit payment period, so a lot of them(or at least a decent amount) might get restocked Friday night or Saturday morning. i know grape Stomper OG was a big part of Grape Pie, and i’m sure a lot of U that love grape terps would love to add this to y’all’s vault/garden. Snagged a pack for myself, and it’s definitely going to be used in future breeding projects especially with a lot of Rado‘s gear.





Nate Dogg said:


> Damn appreciate that man, shit at $60 can snag that, and some other things i was interested in. Definitely going to have to do some thinking, before payday tomorrow.


Dude...buy a new light already...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 18, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Dude...buy a new light already...


i know i know, it’s hard being a seed junkie. All these new drops got me looking like a kid with severe ADD driving down the strip of Las Vegas. Been doing a lot of research though, and this Friday a little bit more money will get put in the buy a new light fund. Also starting a new job where i’ll be making a little bit more money. Not to mention after this next Sour Apple volume 2 drop, i’m done for a long long while... until something catches my eye again lol. Also was somewhat good, i canceled my order for the GSOG bx, but then was a bad dogg again. Ordered a pack of Pyxy Dust(Wedding Pie Pyxy Styx cut x Runtz), and Sugar Rush. GLO just has way too good of genetics, at way too cheap of a price.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 18, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> i know i know, it’s hard being a seed junkie. All these new drops got me looking like a kid with severe ADD driving down the strip of Las Vegas. Been doing a lot of research though, and this Friday a little bit more money will get put in the buy a new light fund. Also starting a new job or I’ll be making a little bit more money. Not to mention after this next Sour Apple volume to drop, i’m done for a long long while... until something catches my eye again lol. Also was somewhat good, i canceled my order for the GSOG bx, but then was a bad dogg again. Ordered a pack of Pyxy Dust(Wedding Pie Pyxy Styx cut x Runtz), and Sugar Rush. GLO just has way too good of genetics, that way too cheap of a price.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-best-deals-thread-post-best-deals-and-lowest-prices-links.237610/post-16143651

Not bad for 100. Uses 3030 which aren’t as efficient as 301s but for 100 a piece it’s a pretty good deal.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-best-deals-thread-post-best-deals-and-lowest-prices-links.237610/post-16143651
> 
> Not bad for 100. Uses 3030 which aren’t as efficient as 301s but for 100 a piece it’s a pretty good deal.


Appreciate it, watching that thread now. Probably won’t switch lights until the next run though, don’t want to shock the shit out of them(at least anymore than i already have).


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 18, 2021)

Mans talking like a full on addict finding every reason not to buy new light but to buy new seeds Just get the new lights, if they’re still in veg you’re not shocking nothing that can’t be unshocked. For $150 you could get a 240w QB or something better than those blurples. There’s always going to be new drops and hype collabs, but a better light will help grow better weed


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 18, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Mans talking like a full on addict finding every reason not to buy new light but to buy new seeds Just get the new lights, if they’re still in veg you’re not shocking nothing that can’t be unshocked. For $150 you could get a 240w QB or something better than those blurples. There’s always going to be new drops and hype collabs, but a better light will help grow better weed


You’re not wrong, but the light works just fine. Anything that Pyxy Styx gets hit with turns to fire, and i know that from personal experience. To each their own though. Don’t get me wrong i appreciate y’all suggesting better lights, but for right now i’m happy with them.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 18, 2021)

Grape o nade has some cool leaves. One of the grape o nade sprouts got flicked onto the wonder melon germ towel when I was planting. Figured out which one is mislabeled already. 1st pic one of the grape o nades 2nd is the grapeonade that got mixed up. The wonder melons are all throwing fat indica leaf and compact branching. The plant in the background 1st pic is a wonder melon.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 18, 2021)

Still no update on my payment. $260 in a priority envelope. Sent out Saturday morning and was supposed to get there by yesterday. Still no update on the tracking. CannaradoPNW got my email and put a note on my order that they have the tracking number for the payment, but this is starting to really worry me. Forget the seeds, that priority envelope only had $50 worth of insurance. At least I know they won’t cancel/relist my order right away. 

They have some new grape gasoline crosses up but they’re the same ones that have been on GLO for a while. That gas truffle looks awesome but I don’t think I’m buying any more of those when the volume 2 SA drop is tomorrow.

4/4 grape dosi fems germinated and are healthy, but these really had trouble shedding their shells. Had to take 3 off with tweezers.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 18, 2021)

almost like there’s a snow storm effecting half the country or something  

don’t fret i’m sure your payment will make it


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 18, 2021)

A holiday too, but I was under the impression the storm didn’t affect the west coast/PNW area. It’s impossible to guess what’s actually causing the delay, especially when Amazon packages are still arriving on time. When I walked out of the post office I immediately regretted not getting more insurance, since I knew the storm was coming. 

Maybe I should have bought more insurance or waited until after the worst of the storm, but all I can do now is hope for the best. I’ve always been nervous sending cash through the mail and it’s always going to cause me some level of anxiety.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 18, 2021)

Peanut Sundae clone on day 53 and then day 63


----------



## tman42 (Feb 18, 2021)

Here in SE WA State we got a few inches of snow on Friday and a few more on Sunday so things have been slowed down around here. Got a light dusting again this afternoon but it is supposed to be in the high 50's by Monday I believe. 

Gushers S1 day 56 of 12/12


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 18, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn appreciate that man, shit at $60 can snag that, and some other things i was interested in. Definitely going to have to do some thinking, before payday tomorrow.


Never ran Hazeman but the straight grape stomper is what Rado uses in the grape pie. The sunken treasures grape stomper OG bx is probably grape stomper X jo og or whatever GGG cross to everything.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> A holiday too, but I was under the impression the storm didn’t affect the west coast/PNW area. It’s impossible to guess what’s actually causing the delay, especially when Amazon packages are still arriving on time. When I walked out of the post office I immediately regretted not getting more insurance, since I knew the storm was coming.
> 
> Maybe I should have bought more insurance or waited until after the worst of the storm, but all I can do now is hope for the best. I’ve always been nervous sending cash through the mail and it’s always going to cause me some level of anxiety.


It hit oregon with an ice storm. My friends there went days without power.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 19, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It hit oregon with an ice storm. My friends there went days without power.


Nothing in the news about that, but that makes me feel better. I’m sure Seattle had some problems too, but all I’ve been hearing about is Texas. I guess I’ll give it until Monday before I start really freaking out.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 19, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Here in SE WA State we got a few inches of snow on Friday and a few more on Sunday so things have been slowed down around here. Got a light dusting again this afternoon but it is supposed to be in the high 50's by Monday I believe.
> 
> Gushers S1 day 56 of 12/12
> View attachment 4830470View attachment 4830472View attachment 4830473


looks like your dealing with a serious frost! lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 19, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Here in SE WA State we got a few inches of snow on Friday and a few more on Sunday so things have been slowed down around here. Got a light dusting again this afternoon but it is supposed to be in the high 50's by Monday I believe.
> 
> Gushers S1 day 56 of 12/12
> View attachment 4830470View attachment 4830472View attachment 4830473


Thanks for that update. I haven’t heard anything about what’s happening out there but I know you’re really close to them.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 19, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> You’re not wrong, but the light works just fine. Anything that Pyxy Styx gets hit with turns to fire, and i know that from personal experience. To each their own though. Don’t get me wrong i appreciate y’all suggesting better lights, but for right now i’m happy with them.


If it ain't broke then it doesn't matter. If you want to see bigger yields then switching to a better spectrum and power may benefit your grow. But if its working for ya then don't fret. Have you tried just turning the lights off for a sec and using the flash to take some pics. That way it won't show up all pinkish.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 19, 2021)

nc208 said:


> If it ain't broke then it doesn't matter. If you want to see bigger yields then switching to a better spectrum and power may benefit your grow. But if its working for ya then don't fret. Have you tried just turning the lights off for a sec and using the flash to take some pics. That way it won't show up all pinkish.


True that, definitely plan on upgrading, but when the time is right, and it’s the right light at the right price/time. As for right now the light is doing just fine. Yeah trying to do that more often, but the other day i was sick as a dog, and was just tired from doing all that work in the garden. if anyone wants to recommend lights for 6 x 4 x 6 tent just DM me. Appreciate those trying to help me out though for real.


----------



## Osage420 (Feb 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> 2 more Bday cake strains landed today. Got Back to Cookies and Blue Cookies. They sent the Banana OG x GP fem seeds which I love. First fem seeds I've gotten from them as a freebie. I'm only missing La Quinceanera and Alter Bread from the entire drop. I mean I should prob just get those too.......


See Birthday Cake crosses are all 1/2 off on Rado site. Any of them recommended? Price seems right...


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 19, 2021)

Osage420 said:


> See Birthday Cake crosses are all 1/2 off on Rado site. Any of them recommended? Price seems right...


I haven't grown any of them out yet but I hear a lot of them have fire. I'm personally most looking forward to the Herb and Meat Pie which I don't think are in stock anymore. He keeps restocking them quite often tho so just wait a week or two and it will have many more. he also tosses in some great freebies.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 19, 2021)

Osage420 said:


> See Birthday Cake crosses are all 1/2 off on Rado site. Any of them recommended? Price seems right...


Personally haven’t grown any of them out yet, but seen a lot of people in here and iG have a lot of success with Birthday Blues, Terp Town, Special Occasion, 7 Sins, the Legend OG x Birthday, etc. For $40 A pack, that’s an absolute steal in my opinion, and he has some insanely good freebies right now. Last order got Dosidos x Grape Pie bx, Lemon G x GP bx, and Banana OG x GP bx. All feminized, and all freebies


----------



## Osage420 (Feb 19, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Personally haven’t grown any of them out yet, but seen a lot of people in here and iG have a lot of success with Birthday Blues, Terp Town, Special Occasion, 7 Sins, the Legend OG x Birthday, etc. For $40 A pack, that’s an absolute steal in my opinion, and he has some insanely good freebies right now. Last order got Dosidos x Grape Pie bx, Lemon G x GP bx, and Banana OG x GP bx. All feminized, and all freebies


Awesome! Will get some ordered. Thanks!


----------



## tman42 (Feb 19, 2021)

Apples & Peanut Butter #1 (Dosidos x Sour Apple) testers day 56 of 12/12


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 19, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, definitely plan on upgrading, but when the time is right, and it’s the right light at the right price/time. As for right now the light is doing just fine. Yeah trying to do that more often, but the other day i was sick as a dog, and was just tired from doing all that work in the garden. if anyone wants to recommend lights for 6 x 4 x 6 tent just DM me. Appreciate those trying to help me out though for real.


If you really want to big dog it and get top of the line stuff four of these would be perfect for your space. They have the newest Cree 660s and the spectrum chart looks ridiculous. with the cree 660 on board i would probably go with the 3500k. cost 900+ but you could get a least 2lb per run with relative ease.

https://kingbriteled.en.alibaba.com/product/1600192812212-824313831/2021_Kingbrite_240w_QB288_v4_board_Samsung_lm301h_mix_CREE_XP_G3_660nm_Full_Spectrum_240w_led_grow_light.html?spm=a2700.shop_pl.41413.11.32a53e5f3ckOk1

You could also go with four of those 100 dollar strip style lights for 400. They run 3030 chips which are 25% less efficient than the 301s on the legit QB's. it also uses dinky red supplemental chips probably epistar. If you can afford it I would definitely recommend 4 of those kingbrite panels. one run they'll more than pay for themselves. they come waterproofed for an extra $5 per also


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> If you really want to big dog it and get top of the line stuff four of these would be perfect for your space. They have the newest Cree 660s and the spectrum chart looks ridiculous. with the cree 660 on board i would probably go with the 3500k. cost 900+ but you could get a least 2lb per run with relative ease.
> 
> https://kingbriteled.en.alibaba.com/product/1600192812212-824313831/2021_Kingbrite_240w_QB288_v4_board_Samsung_lm301h_mix_CREE_XP_G3_660nm_Full_Spectrum_240w_led_grow_light.html?spm=a2700.shop_pl.41413.11.32a53e5f3ckOk1
> 
> You could also go with four of those 100 dollar strip style lights for 400. They run 3030 chips which are 25% less efficient than the 301s on the legit QB's. it also uses dinky red supplemental chips probably epistar. If you can afford it I would definitely recommend 4 of those kingbrite panels. one run they'll more than pay for themselves. they come waterproofed for an extra $5 per also


Hell yeah, much appreciated man. Not going to lie though, i’m a noob when it comes to LEDs, so i’m not even going to act like i know what any of that means, but i’ll do some research, and figure out what’s best. One of my buddies wants to invest in me, get all the costs down on paper, and run a full room in his house. So the tent for right now is basically just for pheno hunting, but would be lying if i said i didn’t want/need to upgrade soon.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 19, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah, much appreciated man. Not going to lie though, i’m a noob when it comes to LEDs, so i’m not even going to act like i know what any of that means, but i’ll do some research, and figure out what’s best. One of my buddies wants to invest in me, get all the costs down on paper, and run a full room in his house. So the tent for right now is basically just for pheno hunting, but would be lying if i said i didn’t want/need to upgrade soon.


I looked over the specs on those and I think they might even be better for you than the QB96 rigs. Looks like no assembly required either and the drivers are included. If you don’t mind waiting for those to come from China I think those might be your best bet, just to add a second opinion.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 19, 2021)

Alibaba usually delivers within a week. Just make sure there’s no major Chinese holidays happening when you order. Should come via DHL


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Feb 19, 2021)

Those Kingbrite's look nice at that price point... Anyone here use/used their product?


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 19, 2021)

what time is the drop?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 19, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> what time is the drop?


i believe 4:20 pst


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 19, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> Those Kingbrite's look nice at that price point... Anyone here use/used their product?


I have a bunch of kingbrite panels they’re nice. Shipping isn’t cheap but it’s still a far better deal than anywhere else. I have some vanilla 4K panels for veg and a bunch of the 320w panels with the Cree xp-2. Those new cree reds are even better by a bit


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 19, 2021)

30 minutes until the drop. Sending my payment out first thing tomorrow via priority flat rate envelope, just like the last one. I wonder which one they’ll get first.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 19, 2021)

where drop


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> where drop


Wondering that myself.


----------



## Railage (Feb 19, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Wondering that myself.


there’s some on rado but no blue appleswhat the fucking shit

ner mind I got them

I’m really stoked for Rado blueberry


----------



## Bodah1 (Feb 19, 2021)

so many refreshes lol


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 19, 2021)

Grabbed a pack of Blue Apples as well


----------



## Railage (Feb 19, 2021)

Bodah1 said:


> so many refreshes lol


You know we be sittin there for 15 minutes straight refreshing that shit.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 19, 2021)

Limit of one pack per person on the blue apples? Tried to buy two and got rejected. Had to just get one. Either that or I got the very last one. Got blue apples, carbon apples, and apple water. Let’s see which payment arrives first.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 19, 2021)

got Apple Water,Blue Apples,and Yankee Doodle


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 19, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Limit of one pack per person on the blue apples? Tried to buy two and got rejected. Had to get one. Either that or I got the very last one. Got blue apples, carbon apples, and apple water. Let’s see which payment arrives first.


Most likely was the very last one, tried to see if they were limited, and at the time the Key Lime Apples went all the way up to 21


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 19, 2021)

So I went back and added the carbon apples on the second order. Do they make you pay the extra shipping when that happens?


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 19, 2021)

Just fyi.... hold on to the blue apples 
I tried for 2 but got 1


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 19, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Just fyi.... hold on to the blue apples
> I tried for 2 but got 1View attachment 4831247


Me too. Those of us that got one are lucky as fuck, especially if he lost the cut.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 19, 2021)

didnt get a blueberry, seems like they were gone immediately. Pretty annoyed


----------



## Railage (Feb 19, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Me too.


It let me just bump it up to 2, then I browsed around for a like 3 minutes and checked out, I immediately found and grabbed them though? I ain’t holding on to that shit, I’m popping both packs in 64 days.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 19, 2021)

Thankfully was able to snag the ones i wanted, them Blue Apples went fast as lightning.That Blueberry cut he had was the absolute truth. Kind of kicking myself for selling the pack of Blueberry Sundae.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 19, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Thankfully was able to snag the ones i wanted, them Blue Apples went fast as lightning.That Blueberry cut he had was the absolute truth. Kind of kicking myself for selling the pack of Blueberry Sundae.


I sold mine too. I feel you


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 19, 2021)

Railage said:


> It let me just bump it up to 2, then I browsed around for a like 3 minutes and checked out, I immediately found and grabbed them though? I ain’t holding on to that shit, I’m popping both packs in 64 days.


Yeah I think I probably got the last one. I’m not holding onto that one long either. I love blueberry. I’m popping those and the watercolor frosting within the next month.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> didnt get a blueberry, seems like they were gone immediately. Pretty annoyed


they were getting added 2 packs at a time

i had to refresh for like 2 minutes straight before i was able to add them to my cart before someone else did


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 19, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> I sold mine too. I feel you


True that, did give one of the homey‘s two out of a pack, so hopefully he finds something special, and can get me some cuts. Definitely wouldn’t mind sharing.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 19, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So I went back and added the carbon apples on the second order. Do they make you pay the extra shipping when that happens?


Nah, just email him, and ask him to merge the orders. Seriously doubt he would have any issues doing that.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 19, 2021)

Okay I think I’m finally done compensating for sleeping on the grape pie drop. The carbon apples and apple water both looked really good. There’s nothing left in the grape gasoline collection that I absolutely have to have and I snagged everything I wanted out of the SA collection. I think I’m safe for a while, at least until the bubblegum biscotti fems come out.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 19, 2021)

Going to completely pass on the Bubblegum Biscotti drop, time to actually start putting money towards lights, and not just $20 a week. At that rate i probably wouldn’t be able to afford what i need for another 2 to 3 years lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 19, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Going to completely pass on the Bubblegum Biscotti drop, time to actually start putting money towards lights, and not just $20 a week. At that rate i probably wouldn’t be able to afford what i need for another 2 to 3 years lol.


You could do a lot with that space! You could fill it with high quality light for under a g!


----------



## Houstini (Feb 19, 2021)

Don’t need em, but picked up a couple of the sundae driver x. They definitely will be useful in the future, been on a seed hiatus since April. Relapse sucks, but it’s better than wasting it on blow at least.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 19, 2021)

So ended up transplanting everything today. Had the money for soil, they’ve already been burnt, and bounced back from way hotter soil. Also going to make sure i lay off the watering, and wait till they’re damn near drooping to water them so they don’t get fried by to much nutes at once. The three i transplanted the other day(pics 4,6, and 7) were looking really sad, and now they’re bouncing back or happy as hell. The one in the two gallon pot(picture 5) was ready. Seems like the ones in pic 1,2,3,4 will lean heavily towards the Respect/Legend OG, but they still have a while to go. Probably at least 3-4 more weeks of veg, so looks like i’m going to have to main line, or LST the cut so she doesn’t get bleached. Just topped her so i’ll give her a couple days before LST’ing her.


----------



## Bodah1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Just out of curiosity has anyone here ever grown freshwater taffy? seems like a really strong cross


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 19, 2021)

Freshwater taffy looks fire but I’ve only seen a few pics and there’s very little info online. I kinda wanted the apple gushers from the last drop but got this instead. The gelatti should mix in really well.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 19, 2021)

I still have a pack of the blueberry sundae in the fridge. I'll surely be f2ing them, but not for awhile. 

That's a real bummer he lost that cut. I think we've all been there and know the feeling, RIP. 

Keep your eyes peeled for unpaid and you could get lucky if you missed out.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 20, 2021)

I also grabbed a pack of Blue Apples. Did you know that if you google "Cannarado" + the strain name you'll find a link to the strain's individual 404'd page before they go live? That way you can just refresh the strain's page instead of the entire section's page. Watching them trickle in, refreshing, and scanning names as they multiply and reorganize over and over is going to give someone a heart attack.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 20, 2021)

Pretty happy with the new checkout system for these drops. I got everything I wanted to grab and didn't have to speed race through it. Volume 1;
Apple Gushers, Apple Zawtz, Farm Sink and Apple Flambe. Volume 2; Bad Apple, Trop Drops, Granny's Gone Wile and Apple Water along with the Gas Truffle. And of course I am done buying seeds for a while wink wink!


----------



## Khyber420 (Feb 20, 2021)

My grape gas finally came in from GLO. The seals on the packs were off. Do I need to be concerned? Cross border too so who knows what went on. Hopefully legit, most expensive gear I've ever purchased!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 20, 2021)

Khyber420 said:


> My grape gas finally came in from GLO. The seals on the packs were off. Do I need to be concerned? Cross border too so who knows what went on. Hopefully legit, most expensive gear I've ever purchased!
> 
> View attachment 4831525


You're good. Compound used shitty stickers to seal packs so all their recent packs have that same issue. Compound mentioned it on ig a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Khyber420 (Feb 20, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You're good. Compound used shitty stickers to seal packs so all their recent packs have that same issue. Compound mentioned it on ig a couple weeks ago.


Classic breeder $200 seeds dollar store packaging


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 20, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I still have a pack of the blueberry sundae in the fridge. I'll surely be f2ing them, but not for awhile.
> 
> That's a real bummer he lost that cut. I think we've all been there and know the feeling, RIP.
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled for unpaid and you could get lucky if you missed out.


I ran Blueberry Sundae alongside Bodhi’s Blueberry Mountain. BB Sundae had better structure but BB Mountain had truer to fruit terpene profile. I dusted the BB Sundae with BB Mountain pollen and made BB Mountain f2s.. I haven’t checked the progeny out yet.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 20, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Pretty happy with the new checkout system for these drops. I got everything I wanted to grab and didn't have to speed race through it. Volume 1;
> Apple Gushers, Apple Zawtz, Farm Sink and Apple Flambe. Volume 2; Bad Apple, Trop Drops, Granny's Gone Wile and Apple Water along with the Gas Truffle. And of course I am done buying seeds for a while wink wink!


I told myself no more seeds for 6 months. We’ll see if I can hold to that or not. I keep wanting that gas truffle too. My SA tally is chapple, pie box, box wine, apple Bob, blue apples, carbon apples, and apple water.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 20, 2021)

Man y'all copping 5+packs from the same drop is just insane to me lol unless you're planning on reselling do y'all have the space to run them all? I understand the fear of missing out but why buy so many packs with the same "daddy".

A buddy gave me a bunch of packs of "greenpoint" seeds but most of them looked to have the same stud so the few packs I ran had some "overlap" if they leaned towards stardawg


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 20, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Pretty happy with the new checkout system for these drops. I got everything I wanted to grab and didn't have to speed race through it. Volume 1;
> Apple Gushers, Apple Zawtz, Farm Sink and Apple Flambe. Volume 2; Bad Apple, Trop Drops, Granny's Gone Wile and Apple Water along with the Gas Truffle. And of course I am done buying seeds for a while wink wink!


Same, i really do like the fact that someone can’t snipe something out of your cart. i’m done for a long time though, and i mean that! Going to get serious about getting a new light, and not to mention i probably couldn’t fit any more seeds in my backpack if i wanted to.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 20, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Man y'all copping 5+packs from the same drop is just insane to me lol unless you're planning on reselling do y'all have the space to run them all? I understand the fear of missing out but why buy so many packs with the same "daddy".
> 
> A buddy gave me a bunch of packs of "greenpoint" seeds but most of them looked to have the same stud so the few packs I ran had some "overlap" if they leaned towards stardawg


Can’t speak for everyone, but i definitely plan on running them all. The good thing about F1s is they can be all over the place. Some may lean closer to the mother, and some might lean closer to the pollen donor. Not saying that some pollen donors don’t overpower everything it’s crossed to, because a lot do, but that’s a chance i’m willing to take to find a “unicorn”. Not to mention this drop had a lot more of a selection, and in my opinion a better selection of strains that were hit with the Sour Apple. These crosses should have some fucking insane terps. Just look at Apple Fritter and Reckless Rainbow, same pollen donor, same momma, but two completely unique cuts that check all the boxes.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 20, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Can’t speak for everyone, but i definitely plan on running them all. The good thing about F1s is they can be all over the place. Some may lean closer to the mother, and some might lean closer to the pollen donor. Not saying that some pollen donors don’t overpower everything it’s crossed to, because a lot do, but that’s a chance i’m willing to take to find a “unicorn”. Not to mention this drop had a lot more of a selection, and in my opinion a better selection of strains that were hit with the Sour Apple. These crosses should have some fucking insane terps. Just look at Apple Fritter and Reckless Rainbow, same pollen donor, same momma, but two completely unique cuts that check all the boxes.


I'm not doubting there isn't greatness but the genetics on pie box and box wine were quite similar and there will be another drop coming up with a bunch more must haves. I c a lot of ppl almost panick buying packs with similar genetics for fear of missing on the mythical "unicorn" you speak of and then on the next drop doing the same thing and in between they may have grown out a half pack or two lol to each their own. Lord knows if my wife knew how much money I spent on the seeds in the bags in the fridge


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 20, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I'm not doubting there isn't greatness but the genetics on pie box and box wine were quite similar and there will be another drop coming up with a bunch more must haves. I c a lot of ppl almost panick buying packs with similar genetics for fear of missing on the mythical "unicorn" you speak of and then on the next drop doing the same thing and in between they may have grown out a half pack or two lol to each their own. Lord knows if my wife knew how much money I spent on the seeds in the bags in the fridge


True that, i haven’t really looked at those two. You’re definitely not wrong though. Not going to lie i definitely panick buyed during the Grape Pie drop. This one if they had it cool, if not i wasn’t going to lose any sleep over it. Well except the Blueberry since he no longer has that cut, and she’s the truth. i definitely know what U mean though. Going to start investing in a built gaming pc, slaying demons on hurt me plenty keeps my mind occupied, and working towards an ultra nightmare run. Better lights are my top priority though.


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 20, 2021)

I haven’t grown enough fems to really tell but it seems like femenized pollen locks down some genetic traits where male pollen unlocks or opens up some traits. I think most of these will end up like the SA with some outliers. If you have the cheese though it’s nice having a few packs chillin on the back burner. I was totally thinking one or two SA would be cool. Krabapple maybe sour dapple. But tiki back stock will be coming with free packs in March so it’s bogo. Arrrggh. Lol.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 20, 2021)

Yeah I’ll be running every single pack I buy even if it takes some time. Seeds remain viable for a good long time when refrigerated. I think it will probably take me two years to hunt through everything. 

So, I just sent out my payment. Same priority envelope. Dude at the post office said it would arrive by Tuesday this time since there’s no holiday. I asked about the one I sent last week, and he looked it up and couldn’t find any additional info. Gave me his professional opinion that it was lost. I’m giving it a few more days, because something else that had been held up for about as long just made it here today. 

I emailed CannaradoPNW again, asking to combine the two orders. Relayed what the dude at the post office told me and that if it’s not there by Wednesday we’ll have to start looking at other options.


----------



## Railage (Feb 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’ll be running every single pack I buy even if it takes some time. Seeds remain viable for a good long time when refrigerated. I think it will probably take me two years to hunt through everything.
> 
> So, I just sent out my payment. Same priority envelope. Dude at the post office said it would arrive by Tuesday this time since there’s no holiday. I asked about the one I sent last week, and he looked it up and couldn’t find any additional info. Gave me his professional opinion that it was lost. I’m giving it a few more days, because something else that had been held up for about as long just made it here today.
> 
> I emailed CannaradoPNW again, asking to combine the two orders. Relayed what the dude at the post office told me and that if it’s not there by Wednesday we’ll have to start looking at other options.



Just give it time, that “lost” payment should make its way around, since fuckin Corona the USPS sucks. I’ve had like 5 payments and orders that got sent around the US a few times before it made its way to me.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’d like to find that out too about his bubblegum cut. I love me some bubblegum and I’m stoked for that bubblegum biscotti fem line. I’ve got me a pack of ‘94 Indiana bubblegum x zkittlez from CSI that should be pretty awesome, and a pack of BOG bubble, but I want to see what Rado’s bubblegum is all about.
> 
> This more runtz leaning grumpz pheno is getting interesting. I like the purple stipules a lot. Makes me think the buds are gonna be colorful. Still not sure which pheno is going to be better, but all signs point to this one. This is the same one that has that gnarly main stalk and that clones super easily. Extremely, extremely light feeder in veg but she’s been gobbling up tiger bloom ever since I flipped her. View attachment 4828366


Rado uses the only bubblegum cut its also called indiana bubblegum. Straight from the man.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Anyone else’s payments running late? I sent my money out first thing Saturday. Priority. It’s not even in Washington yet. I know part of it is the storm, but that asshole DeJoy has got to fucking go, and fast. That’s the only politically charged message I’m gonna write in this thread. Check out USPS recent on time delivery data for packages. Before DeJoy it was constantly above 95%. USPS is a federally subsidized service, not a damn business.
> 
> View attachment 4828777


Mine was sent tuesday supposed to be 2 days still nuttin


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 20, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Minute Maid, Sugar Rush,Creamsizzle 1&2, Sugar Milk, and Herb. Worst run ever and it wasn’t supposed to be this way but I’m getting through it. Sorry for the delay. All wk 3 View attachment 4829362View attachment 4829363View attachment 4829364View attachment 4829365View attachment 4829367View attachment 4829368View attachment 4829369View attachment 4829370View attachment 4829371View attachment 4829372


Dang looks like a mite on the 1st to last pic


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 20, 2021)

Seems like people are sleeping on that True Lemons(Fire OG x TK x Lemon Larry) cross (Trapple), if anyone’s looking for OG and apple terps that would be my go to. Got the True Lemon Gushers(True Lemon x Gushers), and got a feeling that one is going to knock some socks off.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 20, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> So ended up transplanting everything today. Had the money for soil, they’ve already been burnt, and bounced back from way hotter soil. Also going to make sure i lay off the watering, and wait till they’re damn near drooping to water them so they don’t get fried by to much nutes at once. The three i transplanted the other day(pics 4,6, and 7) were looking really sad, and now they’re bouncing back or happy as hell. The one in the two gallon pot(picture 5) was ready. Seems like the ones in pic 1,2,3,4 will lean heavily towards the Respect/Legend OG, but they still have a while to go. Probably at least 3-4 more weeks of veg, so looks like i’m going to have to main line, or LST the cut so she doesn’t get bleached. Just topped her so i’ll give her a couple days before LST’ing her.


Yikes thats a big pot 4 those. Dont overwater


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 20, 2021)

The bean addiction struggle so real tho... I get it. I am currently talking myself off the edge on that vietnamese black cross. Times like these I'm best to back away from the phone for a second and get my mind on something else until they are sold out lol


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 20, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> I haven’t grown enough fems to really tell but it seems like femenized pollen locks down some genetic traits where male pollen unlocks or opens up some traits. I think most of these will end up like the SA with some outliers. If you have the cheese though it’s nice having a few packs chillin on the back burner. I was totally thinking one or two SA would be cool. Krabapple maybe sour dapple. But tiki back stock will be coming with free packs in March so it’s bogo. Arrrggh. Lol.


Fems will come out more like the elites hes using. They will mostly lean toward the mom or dad. F1s have more variation. Per the man himself during the high times interview.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 20, 2021)

I ended up with 2 chapple, sour apple pie, apple zawtz, apple popplotti and decided to get the krabapple instead of the applemelon. I misssed the drop but this am the ones i wanted were there so that was a plus. Looks like everyone blew thier loads on drop 1


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 20, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Yikes thats a big pot 4 those. Dont overwater


Yeah like i said though, they’ve already basically been in soil that was way hotter. They’re bouncing back, and definitely going to just lightly mist them. Probably should’ve waited till next Friday, but who knows what tomorrow has in store, let alone next week.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 20, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Fems will come out more like the elites hes using. They will mostly lean toward the mom or dad. F1s have more variation. Per the man himself during the high times interview.


Ya doesn't seem like breeders want to sort through 100-1000 for studs anymore... And the associated work involved. Can't say I really blame them. Finding the sexy females out of those same numbers is probably way more profitable


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 20, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Ya doesn't seem like breeders want to sort through 100-1000 for studs anymore... And the associated work involved. Can't say I really blame them. Finding the sexy females out of those same numbers is probably way more profitable


 o yea $$$


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 20, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Mine was sent tuesday supposed to be 2 days still nuttin


The fact that you’re having issues too is actually encouraging. I’d be a lot more worried if nobody else was experiencing delays. I’m starting to think my payments for both orders will arrive at the same time and I’m gonna have a little Christmas in March action. 

Looks like the rest of volume two is gonna move a little slower. I’m kinda surprised the key lime and freshwater taffy haven’t sold out, so I think almost everyone blew their wads on volume one. I had budgeted for this for a while, and honestly all the stuff from volume two is what I’ll be popping sooner. Blue and carbon are getting popped really soon.


----------



## Rackerbob (Feb 20, 2021)

I ended up snagging the apple flambe and got a pack of the grape-o-nade while I was at it.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 20, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> I ended up snagging the apple flambe and got a pack of the grape-o-nade while I was at it.


I got a pack of that grape-o-nade too. I’m kinda surprised that one is such a slow mover. I bought it as soon as I saw some of the tester grows on IG. They looked awesome. I’m kinda second guessing my choice of the pie box instead of the flambé, but I doubt I’ll be disappointed.


----------



## Rackerbob (Feb 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I got a pack of that grape-o-nade too. I’m kinda surprised that one is such a slow mover. I bought it as soon as I saw some of the tester grows on IG. They looked awesome. I’m kinda second guessing my choice of the pie box instead of the flambé, but I doubt I’ll be disappointed.


Haha, I felt the same way about the grape o nade.
I will have to look on insta for pics.

Apple Flambe looked good to me, I know jungle boys is hyped up but not sure if they are worthy of it or not tbh.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 20, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Rado uses the only bubblegum cut its also called indiana bubblegum. Straight from the man.


I grabbed some Bazookaz during the Grape Gasoline drop. There are so many genetics packed in that strain that I might end up with a few mothers.


----------



## a619ster (Feb 20, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Seems like people are sleeping on that True Lemons(Fire OG x TK x Lemon Larry) cross (Trapple), if anyone’s looking for OG and apple terps that would be my go to. Got the True Lemon Gushers(True Lemon x Gushers), and got a feeling that one is going to knock some socks off.


That's the one I wanted the most out of the entire drop...I got that True Lemon Gushers as well with high hopes for it, ain't got it going yet but soon! We need to start trading some cuts on here, got his Gak Lemon Zelatti vegging right now and think there's a couple males of it that I'll collect some pollen to play with prob bx it to some of his other Lemon or Margy strains


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 20, 2021)

a619ster said:


> That's the one I wanted the most out of the entire drop...I got that True Lemon Gushers as well with high hopes for it, ain't got it going yet but soon! We need to start trading some cuts on here, got his Gak Lemon Zelatti vegging right now and think there's a couple males of it that I'll collect some pollen to play with prob bx it to some of his other Lemon or Margy strains


Those zelatti crosses have excellent citrus terps and some really good yields. I’m definitely going back to those at some point when I start heavily hunting for citrus terps. Should find some heaters between the zelatti and frozen margy crosses and that pack of grape-o-nade. 

I’d love to start trading cuts once I figure out a cheap and secure way to send them, like maybe some kind of special insert inside a flat rate box. If you can send rooted kratom and salvia cuttings in starter pots wrapped in newspaper inside flat rate boxes I don’t see why it couldn’t be done with weed. I used to send cactus cuttings through the mail all the time but those are really sturdy and can be rooted a month after they’re cut.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 20, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I grabbed some Bazookaz during the Grape Gasoline drop. There are so many genetics packed in that strain that I might end up with a few mothers.


If I hadn’t been able to score the pink grapes I would have gone for that one and been perfectly happy.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 20, 2021)

Blueberry Shortcake.

This one has been hit with pollen from a particularly nice male BBSC. The smells are super sweet blueberry and grape. The plant has remained short in stature and responded well to topping. I probably have 2-3 weeks left before she is done. I have to say I only got 2 out of 5 seeds to germinate, I feel like a lot of the seeds in my pack were premature. I don’t know if this is the norm with Cannarado, as this is the first time I’ve run there gear.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 20, 2021)

LubdaNugs said:


> Blueberry Shortcake.
> View attachment 4832079
> This one has been hit with pollen from a particularly nice male BBSC. The smells are super sweet blueberry and grape. The plant has remained short in stature and responded well to topping. I probably have 2-3 weeks left before she is done. I have to say I only got 2 out of 5 seeds to germinate, I feel like a lot of the seeds in my pack were premature. I don’t know if this is the norm with Cannarado, as this is the first time I’ve run there gear.


That BBSC i believe was one of his first Blueberry crosses he dropped, could be completely wrong though. She looks and sounds absolutely amazing, awesome work. Honestly i think some strains are just hit or miss as far as germ rate goes. Seems like some people have been having trouble with the Gushers S1s, as well as the Pacifier x Apple Juice freebies, but i got 7/7 to pop out of the Gushers OG. Honestly everything i’ve popped so far from him has germinated with zero issues, unless it’s a fuck up on my end.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 20, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> That BBSC i believe was one of his first Blueberry crosses he dropped, could be completely wrong though. She looks and sounds absolutely amazing, awesome work. Honestly i think some strains are just hit or miss as far as germ rate goes. Seems like some people have been having trouble with the Gushers S1s, as well as the Pacifier x Apple Juice freebies, but i got 7/7 to pop out of the Gushers OG. Honestly everything i’ve popped so far from him has germinated with zero issues, unless it’s a fuck up on my end.


Right on, I have a few more packs. I’m thinking of trying Sugarberry Scones on my next run. I’m mostly in the 95-99 percent germination range.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 20, 2021)

LubdaNugs said:


> Right on, I have a few more packs. I’m thinking of trying Sugarberry Scones on my next run. I’m mostly in the 95-99 percent germination range.


I’m trying to find a pack or a cut frfr


----------



## a619ster (Feb 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Those zelatti crosses have excellent citrus terps and some really good yields. I’m definitely going back to those at some point when I start heavily hunting for citrus terps. Should find some heaters between the zelatti and frozen margy crosses and that pack of grape-o-nade.
> 
> I’d love to start trading cuts once I figure out a cheap and secure way to send them, like maybe some kind of special insert inside a flat rate box. If you can send rooted kratom and salvia cuttings in starter pots wrapped in newspaper inside flat rate boxes I don’t see why it couldn’t be done with weed. I used to send cactus cuttings through the mail all the time but those are really sturdy and can be rooted a month after they’re cut.


Just the stem rub alone on the Gak gives of a strong citrus smell that reminds me of older ogs and sours. They have blister plant pks or something like that on ebay/amazon usually cheaper from over seas, also small tackle boxes from walmart...I just bought one of those rosemary clones that come in a plastic case in the vegetable section from the grocery store and didn't even think about it until later but works perfect for 3 bucks and you can grow the herbs lol...I know I'm not the only one with an overflowing shoebox of radogear that I'll never get around to growing all of them but sure would like to try them all. Not the healthiest clone or getting sent out just an example!


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 20, 2021)

My boy told me how he used to toss clones into Wendy's salads and drive or fly with them across the country. As long as they stay moist they'll survive. It seems like something Boveda could cash in on.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 20, 2021)

a619ster said:


> Just the stem rub alone on the Gak gives of a strong citrus smell that reminds me of older ogs and sours. They have blister plant pks or something like that on ebay/amazon usually cheaper from over seas, also small tackle boxes from walmart...I just bought one of those rosemary clones that come in a plastic case in the vegetable section from the grocery store and didn't even think about it until later but works perfect for 3 bucks and you can grow the herbs lol...I know I'm not the only one with an overflowing shoebox of radogear that I'll never get around to growing all of them but sure would like to try them all. Not the healthiest clone or getting sent out just an example!


Love the blister/clamshell pack idea! I’ll have to find those online or buy a few of the ones with plants in them for my garden this spring.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 21, 2021)

All the Gushers OG seem to be taking the transplant extremely well...so far. No signs of burning from the very small ones, but definitely not going to take any risks. The two in the far back of the tent(last 2 pics) were transplanted in Harvest Organics potting soil, never will buy it/use it again, and wouldn’t recommend it at all unless U added at least a full small bag of perlite and coco. Retains way too much moisture, because they haven’t been watered since they got transplanted, and it looks like they both got watered this morning. The rest are in Fox Farms ocean mix. The cutting is doing extremely well, but definitely going to have to LST her asap. After cleaning up some of their burnt lowers, some definitely gave off a strong candy lemon and creamy funk. Hopefully that translates to the flowers, but 20 fold. Guess i’ll find out in about 2 months, but they still got at the minimum 3 weeks left to veg. Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## Houstini (Feb 21, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Love the blister/clamshell pack idea! I’ll have to find those online or buy a few of the ones with plants in them for my garden this spring.


When something magically arrives in your garden ya gotta treat it like it’s got the ‘rona


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 21, 2021)

Clone shippers now come with a smal led light. Like the one that goes inside a balloon. They sell them at party city. Very easy to do. You can also just send snips un rooted very very easily.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 21, 2021)

Well I just read that there’s another big storm headed for the PNW. An “atmospheric river” or “pineapple express” storm that’s gonna dump a shitload of rain. Probably will be more delays. CannaradoPNW emailed me back this morning and said they’re waiting on a lot of other delayed payments too. 









A 'Pineapple Express' is headed for the rain-soaked Northwest | CNN


An atmospheric river event known as the "Pineapple Express" is forecast to bring a prolonged period of wet weather and the potential for avalanches to Washington and Oregon beginning Sunday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 21, 2021)

How’s the cannarado biscotti crosses? Killa killa or just ok? Don’t see many people mentioning them so it worries me. I heart biscotti and it’s clone only (I actually purchased a biscotti clone for $200 from cali) but I’d like to try what rado did with it. Thanks


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 21, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> How’s the cannarado biscotti crosses? Killa killa or just ok? Don’t see many people mentioning them so it worries me. I heart biscotti and it’s clone only (I actually purchased a biscotti clone for $200 from cali) but I’d like to try what rado did with it. Thanks


I’m growing out the daily biscotti sundae v2 right now (zkittlez x sundae driver) x (biscotti x sundae driver). They’re still pretty small but I think I’ll have a lot to choose from in these 9. Two seeds didn’t germinate and I culled one, but they look healthy and vigorous. 

Also this jibba jabba clone is getting close. I’ll probably let her go for one more week. Flipped her on 12/17. Some slight editing was done to this pic.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 21, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> How’s the cannarado biscotti crosses? Killa killa or just ok? Don’t see many people mentioning them so it worries me. I heart biscotti and it’s clone only (I actually purchased a biscotti clone for $200 from cali) but I’d like to try what rado did with it. Thanks


They’re amazing frfr


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 21, 2021)

These are the packs I’ll be hunting and working into a marmalade line (hopefully) This is my first attempt at making seeds. They’ll be regs and fems. I will be adding a few others if I can find them: blueberry shortcake, Orange Apricot bx1(or similar), flavor crystals, and an OG of some sort. I may hunt the Valley Sundae and mix that in. I’ll also hunt my own Grape Pie and Sundae Driver from seed & im getting a clone of Sunset Sherbet, Glazed Apricot Gelato, and Jokerz to use. Going to be a lot of work and going to take a while as well but it’s something I just feel compelled to do. 

Thoughts??


----------



## OGcloud808 (Feb 21, 2021)

Super_Glued_to_deathOG said:


> View attachment 4728770
> It aint much but its honest work. Anybody got any info on root beer float?


I kno this was posted a while ago, but if u r still wondering, I got some Root Beer Float going rn. On the pack it says it’s ( XXX OG x Vanilla Kush ) . Smells amazing.


----------



## Railage (Feb 21, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> These are the packs I’ll be hunting and working into a marmalade line (hopefully) This is my first attempt at making seeds. They’ll be regs and fems. I will be adding a few others if I can find them: blueberry shortcake, Orange Apricot bx1(or similar), flavor crystals, and an OG of some sort. I may hunt the Valley Sundae and mix that in. I’ll also hunt my own Grape Pie and Sundae Driver from seed & im getting a clone of Sunset Sherbet, Glazed Apricot Gelato, and Jokerz to use. Going to be a lot of work and going to take a while as well but it’s something I just feel compelled to do.
> 
> Thoughts?? View attachment 4832898View attachment 4832899View attachment 4832900View attachment 4832901


the Glazed Apricot Gelato I tried was pretty good nice gassy/gelato notes, it won the Cowboy Cup in Oklahoma, it’s not better than my Acai Gelato x Kush Mints 11 that we entered that didn’t even place but whatever.

SHITSRIGGED but whatever.

Besides all that the Orange Cookies x Zelatti looked fun, I got an 8 pack of White Bubba Hoe x Zelatti I need to run.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 21, 2021)

Heard rumors that a lot of those cups are rigged, supposedly that’s how GHS won a lot of their cups. Forgot where i read it, but they were saying that for first place in the high times cups is ten thousand. Don’t know how much truth there is to that, but it definitely wouldn’t surprise me one bit. Looking forward to the WBH cross as well. Anyone know if that’s just a cut of Ultimate Kush, same parents different donors, Pie Hoe is in it’s genetics, or DoHo? Can’t find anything anywhere about it.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 21, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I just read that there’s another big storm headed for the PNW. An “atmospheric river” or “pineapple express” storm that’s gonna dump a shitload of rain. Probably will be more delays. CannaradoPNW emailed me back this morning and said they’re waiting on a lot of other delayed payments too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a big deal. We get at least a few of those each winter. Things should be unaffected. It's the wind and ice storms that really mess things up around here. We are as used to massive rain storms as Phoenix is to heat waves.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 21, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> These are the packs I’ll be hunting and working into a marmalade line (hopefully) This is my first attempt at making seeds. They’ll be regs and fems. I will be adding a few others if I can find them: blueberry shortcake, Orange Apricot bx1(or similar), flavor crystals, and an OG of some sort. I may hunt the Valley Sundae and mix that in. I’ll also hunt my own Grape Pie and Sundae Driver from seed & im getting a clone of Sunset Sherbet, Glazed Apricot Gelato, and Jokerz to use. Going to be a lot of work and going to take a while as well but it’s something I just feel compelled to do.
> 
> Thoughts?? View attachment 4832898View attachment 4832899View attachment 4832900View attachment 4832901


I'm a big fan of Black Cherry Punch and have done several packs of them. Good luck with your hunt. Any questions about that strain, feel free to ask (maybe in the "in house genetics" thread).


----------



## prologger (Feb 22, 2021)

Back to cookies, Grumpz f2, and Apple Turnover.


----------



## shwamp (Feb 22, 2021)

Anyone grown any of his gak lemon or LPC 75 crosses? I got a cross of these two as freebies and don't really know anything about gak lemon but I know lpc was one of the more recent hyped strains from cookie fam. Tried searching gak lemon in the search bar and the only posts I saw were people saying they wanted it lol. Any info or experience or pics of the gak lemon? What sort of flowering time could I expect?


----------



## jillxjilly (Feb 22, 2021)

4/4 germ rate on Banana OG x Grape Pie bx freebies, in domed rooters. Transplanted into 1 gals. They'll only get a 1 month total veg time, which is faster than I've ever flowered photoperiods so I don't know if they can flower that fast but... I have bigger plants that have to be flowered and these were just added in for fun 

Very, very curious to see how they turn out!


----------



## jillxjilly (Feb 22, 2021)

prologger said:


> Back to cookies, Grumpz f2, and Apple Turnover.


Very cool! Any chance for more closeups of Back to Cookies? That's gonna be in my next grow


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 22, 2021)

prologger said:


> Back to cookies, Grumpz f2, and Apple Turnover.


I’ve only heard negative reviews of growing Grumpz, but it was my all time favorite. The only issue I had was the bud tips broke easily when they were in early flower. I broke a bunch defoliating before I noticed. I sadly screwed up and lost all of the clones I took off of the keeper.

tha isn’t a great picture, but I called it Jurassic Grumpz because the leaves were super textured and protected the colas like dino skin. The finished buds were a really pretty purple that made the frost pop. It tastes like some sort of delicious fruity cereal. I’d be willing to trade something or outright buy a pack of anyone is stilling on any extras. I have a pack of Upside Down Frowns and I’m hoping I find one that leans in that direction.


----------



## Growoolit (Feb 22, 2021)

Any info out there regarding the Margalope strain?
I got a couple of free seeds from Attitude and any info that was out there has dried up or been removed.
Who's to say that I have a breeding pair, or that it's even a good idea.
Just looking for more valid info.
I got this: A cross of Chocolope and Frozen Margy which is a combo of Sour Dubble, Chem D, and OG. Discover lime and citrus terps with massive resin glands coming from the Margy line.
Best case scenario - suck it and see...as the Brits say!


----------



## Railage (Feb 22, 2021)

Growoolit said:


> Any info out there regarding the Margalope strain?
> I got a couple of free seeds from Attitude and any info that was out there has dried up or been removed.
> Who's to say that I have a breeding pair, or that it's even a good idea.
> Just looking for more valid info.
> ...


I gave a pack I had to a friend, he did an ok job growing 1 pheno out, kinda of a fruity sour thing going on with them.

I got 2 packs of the Durban Margy that I kind of want to run.


----------



## Growoolit (Feb 22, 2021)

Railage said:


> I gave a pack I had to a friend, he did an ok job growing 1 pheno out, kinda of a fruity sour thing going on with them.
> 
> I got 2 packs of the Durban Margy that I kind of want to run.


Yeah, I like the Durban. I have fond memories of a Haze x South African cross from the Super Sativa Seed Bank, way back.
Please let us know how you go with those.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 22, 2021)

Growoolit said:


> Any info out there regarding the Margalope strain?
> I got a couple of free seeds from Attitude and any info that was out there has dried up or been removed.
> Who's to say that I have a breeding pair, or that it's even a good idea.
> Just looking for more valid info.
> ...


I have a pack going right now. I’ll put up pictures once they’re bigger.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 22, 2021)

Just took clones of the two nicest weed nap phenos. I have no idea which one will be better but I’m partial to the slightly darker one on the left. She just looks super cool.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 22, 2021)

Resin glands just began showing on the grumpz with the purple stipules. I haven’t seen much of what all of you have been finding in the grumpz F2 packs, just a couple pics here and there, and then the two on this page from @prologger and @lusidghost , but I can already tell this one is gonna be a real heater. The other pheno is much more difficult to clone, feeds a lot heavier, and hasn’t begun showing resin glands or colors yet. I’m probably only going to keep the one in the pic. Already got 4 cuts from this one on deck.


----------



## Rackerbob (Feb 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Just took clones of the two nicest weed nap phenos. I have no idea which one will be better but I’m partial to the slightly darker one on the left. She just looks super cool. View attachment 4834392


Do you have any pics of them in flower? I'm just about to flip mine.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 22, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> Do you have any pics of them in flower? I'm just about to flip mine.


Not yet. Those ones in the pic are the moms. I’m really excited for these. They look like some really heavy indicas. I want to let them get pretty big and get a couple zips of each pheno for a thorough comparison. I’m going to keep whichever one lives up to the name the most.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Resin glands just began showing on the grumpz with the purple stipules. I haven’t seen much of what all of you have been finding in the grumpz F2 packs, just a couple pics here and there, and then the two on this page from @prologger and @lusidghost , but I can already tell this one is gonna be a real heater. The other pheno is much more difficult to clone, feeds a lot heavier, and hasn’t begun showing resin glands or colors yet. I’m probably only going to keep the one in the pic. Already got 4 cuts from this one on deck. View attachment 4834396


You don’t know til the end my G, my experience at least


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 22, 2021)

Growoolit said:


> Any info out there regarding the Margalope strain?
> I got a couple of free seeds from Attitude and any info that was out there has dried up or been removed.
> Who's to say that I have a breeding pair, or that it's even a good idea.
> Just looking for more valid info.
> ...


All of the FM crosses i’ve come across like Candy Margy, Margy Dog, House Margy, and Goji Margy were absolutely amazing. The ones i’ve tried really let’s the best of the mother’s genetics and terps shine, but adds some lovely lime, pine, skunk, and diesel/gas terps that blend extremely well. Really looking forward to hunting through FM cross with Wedding Cake(One Night Stand), and the Bananimal(Drunken Monkey). Would be a flat out lie if i said i wasn’t super salty for losing a pack of the F2 freebies, selling the pack of Skunky Margy to some idiot that only got two to pop(still managed to kill them), and giving a pack of House Margy to a buddy that didn’t keep any cuts like he was supposed to. No point crying over spilled milk though, especially since they were freebies, and taught me some priceless lessons.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 22, 2021)

So most are looking way happier, and no new signs of burning except the one in the fifth pic. She was the smallest out of the first 3(pics 6 and 7) that got new shoes, and got watered in pretty heavy. The two in the harvest organics soil(6 and 7) are looking pretty rough though. Most likely will end up digging them up to replace it with ocean mix, but going to see if they start bouncing back once the soil dries out. Going to mist everything except the cut very lightly with the pump sprayer when needed until they’re acclimated. The Jokerz cut(last pic) responded extremely well to getting topped, is loving the LST, and definitely is getting SCROG’d. So those that got the Grape Runtz or any of the Grape Gasoline crosses, they might respond extremely well too.


----------



## prologger (Feb 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Resin glands just began showing on the grumpz with the purple stipules. I haven’t seen much of what all of you have been finding in the grumpz F2 packs, just a couple pics here and there, and then the two on this page from @prologger and @lusidghost , but I can already tell this one is gonna be a real heater. The other pheno is much more difficult to clone, feeds a lot heavier, and hasn’t begun showing resin glands or colors yet. I’m probably only going to keep the one in the pic. Already got 4 cuts from this one on deck. View attachment 4834396


I had 2 females of Grumpz F2 outta a freebie pack of 5. The leaves are armadillo like, big, and like to cover everything up.it’s frosty as hell, even the fan leaves. They are darkening up, Smells like Froot Loops. I’ll post some better pics with the lights off soon.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 23, 2021)

This is what the finished Grumpz look like. They have kind of a glow to them. I couldn’t seem to get a good focus.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 23, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> This is what the finished Grumpz look like. They have kind of a glow to them. I couldn’t seem to get a good focus.
> View attachment 4834991


Looks really good though, awesome work. Seems like the Runtz bud structure is heavily dominant in the Grumpz, from the pic U posted and prologger. Any GP or Mac terps? Might just need to pop the pack that i got, and order a shit load of knock off Chinese mylar bags lol.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 23, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Seems like the Runtz bud structure is heavily dominant in the Grumpz, from the pic U posted and prologger. Any GP or Mac terps?


To be honest I've never worked with or have had any exposure to any of these strains. I live in a fairly isolated area. For years I just bought knockoff seeds from European seeds banks. Back then their menus were like a year behind the US. I experimented with a bunch of strains, and then ended up just running GDP, GSC, OG Kush for a few years. Then somewhat recently I learned that I could buy seeds from US banks. 

I just threw my OG mother into flower to fill a hole in my canopy, and that was the last of my old gear.


----------



## Growoolit (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks to those here who read, liked or replied to my post.
Special mention to @Nate Dogg and @ChronicWonders. 
I may try to breed the 2 seeds I have, coz ya work with what ya got. Any appeal to anyone here?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 23, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looks really good though, awesome work. Seems like the Runtz bud structure is heavily dominant in the Grumpz, from the pic U posted and prologger. Any GP or Mac terps? Might just need to pop the pack that i got, and order a shit load of knock off Chinese mylar bags lol.


I’ve tried to look for pics of runtz plants but haven’t had much luck. I’d be really interested to know how the two phenos I have lean. They’re very different. The buds aren’t really developed enough yet to smell the terps, but the first one with the gnarly main stalk and purple stipules smells like fresh cut grapefruit when I rub the stem. The other one (second pic, wider fan leaves) doesn’t have nearly as distinct a smell.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 23, 2021)

Did anyone run any Gold Gushers? One plant gave up nicely structured buds that were super hairy with strong lemon / gas terps, two were garbage, and one stacked like pencils. Aside from the lemony one they all smelled like fried chicken. I turned the chicken into shatter because there was absolutely no bag appeal.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve tried to look for pics of runtz plants but haven’t had much luck. I’d be really interested to know how the two phenos I have lean. They’re very different. The buds aren’t really developed enough yet to smell the terps, but the first one with the gnarly main stalk and purple stipules smells like fresh cut grapefruit when I rub the stem. The other one (second pic, wider fan leaves) doesn’t have nearly as distinct a smell. View attachment 4835319View attachment 4835320


Top pic is the most runtz like


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 23, 2021)

Did y’all see this BS about the garanimals name ??


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 23, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> So most are looking way happier, and no new signs of burning except the one in the fifth pic. She was the smallest out of the first 3(pics 6 and 7) that got new shoes, and got watered in pretty heavy. The two in the harvest organics soil(6 and 7) are looking pretty rough though. Most likely will end up digging them up to replace it with ocean mix, but going to see if they start bouncing back once the soil dries out. Going to mist everything except the cut very lightly with the pump sprayer when needed until they’re acclimated. The Jokerz cut(last pic) responded extremely well to getting topped, is loving the LST, and definitely is getting SCROG’d. So those that got the Grape Runtz or any of the Grape Gasoline crosses, they might respond extremely well too.


What size pots are those 4 or 5 gallon. At that size of plant you could keep it, in a smaller pot till more growth. Anyhow this is the rado thread so let's keep going on.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 23, 2021)

A lot of the Grumpz I see have big fans that remind me of the MAC1 structure.

@lusidghost my experience with the Blue Green (Munson x Gushers) was pretty much spot on with yours. Hoping for better things out of the other crosses I grabbed.

Margalope and Birthday Cake seedlings/young plants.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 23, 2021)

Dubble sundae few days til I take the tent


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 23, 2021)

Topanga lemon #6 my favorite smoke... I don’t even know if I got a female outta the 9 topanga #7 x ssh I popped. Might be all males. If I find a good one I want to back cross it to the #6. I’m Calling the topanga7 x ssh silver canyon. I have like 200 seeds of that cross still if no female, but it would be great if I could get at least one or two this run to look at 

If I make the back cross the the #6 (if i find a male worthy enuff) I’ll call the bx topanga lemon haze. The #7 is dirt kush and lavender no citrus. I think it will pair really well with haze flavor, hopefully a floral earthy incense situation. Bx to the #6 would bring the lemon.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 23, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> All of the FM crosses i’ve come across like Candy Margy, Margy Dog, House Margy, and Goji Margy were absolutely amazing.


This pleases me to read, as I have a pack of Margy Dog chilling in the back of the fridge.


----------



## a619ster (Feb 23, 2021)

Just noticed a couple restocks, grabbed the bob saget and the kitchen sink cross, 1 left of each of those on the site


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 24, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What size pots are those 4 or 5 gallon. At that size of plant you could keep it, in a smaller pot till more growth. Anyhow this is the rado thread so let's keep going on.


Five gal


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 24, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Top pic is the most runtz like


That’s what I was hoping. Thanks!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 24, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Did y’all see this BS about the garanimals name ??


Doesn’t surprise me one bit. I remember how a couple years ago it was all the rage to name strains after Star Wars, until Disney started sending out cease and desists.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 24, 2021)

A couple more shots of Blueberry Shortcake, I’ll harvest it this weekend.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 24, 2021)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple more shots of Blueberry Shortcake, I’ll harvest it this weekend.
> View attachment 4835841View attachment 4835842


pregnancy's is a beautiful thing


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 24, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> pregnancy's is a beautiful thing


Wait til you're in the delivery room, hehe.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 24, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> pregnancy's is a beautiful thing


I love it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 24, 2021)

Growoolit said:


> Thanks to those here who read, liked or replied to my post.
> Special mention to @Nate Dogg and @ChronicWonders.
> I may try to breed the 2 seeds I have, coz ya work with what ya got. Any appeal to anyone here?


That’s what it’s supposed to be all about man. Don’t care how long someone has grown, U never stop learning. Personally that’s what i love about gardening in general, U can always learn something new. Mother nature never stops throwing curve balls.


----------



## Mganj (Feb 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Doesn’t surprise me one bit. I remember how a couple years ago it was all the rage to name strains after Star Wars, until Disney started sending out cease and desists.


is the star wars thing about bodhis “stashes”? But yeah I have to agree after gsc and gg4, can’t justify using a copyrighted name. Is rado just being cautious because of the runtz stuff?


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Doesn’t surprise me one bit. I remember how a couple years ago it was all the rage to name strains after Star Wars, until Disney started sending out cease and desists.


Same thing happened with Skittles and Girl Scout Cookies too

I have no idea why these breeders keep naming their strains after popular snacks/candy

especially since 99% of the time it smells nothing like the candy it’s named after 

It also makes it harder to find pics or info on the strain when you name it after something that’s already popular 

Its poor marketing IMO


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 24, 2021)

surprisingly my payment has been delivered already 

sent it out Saturday morning and it was delivered this morning 

thats super fast considering im on the east coast and all my packages have been taking atleast 3 weeks to be delivered for the past couple months 

Im still waiting on one of my GLO orders that he shipped out over 2 weeks ago

It’s been sitting at the distribution center in my city for 10 days


----------



## prologger (Feb 24, 2021)

Time for another Lemonessence run.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 24, 2021)

prologger said:


> Time for another Lemonessence run.View attachment 4836040


I love your glass!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 24, 2021)

Mganj said:


> is the star wars thing about bodhis “stashes”? But yeah I have to agree after gsc and gg4, can’t justify using a copyrighted name. Is rado just being cautious because of the runtz stuff?


He has a strain that’s grape pie x animal cookies that he called garanimals. Guess they sent him a cease and desist so he has to change the name to grape animals or something like that. I think the names just can’t be spelled the same way.


----------



## prologger (Feb 24, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I love your glass!


Thanks man. I actually always let a few plants veg right there.... strong Neal


TerrapinBlazin said:


> He has a strain that’s grape pie x animal cookies that he called garanimals. Guess they sent him a cease and desist so he has to change the name to grape animals or something like that. I think the names just can’t be spelled the same way.


garanimals are a line of baby clothes as far as I can tell from google. What a bunch of pricks. It would be nice to just get accurate descriptions of these strains and their crosses without the dumb ass names imo.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 24, 2021)

be back in may


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 24, 2021)

Looks like i’m gonna be putting money aside for May, July, and definitely December. So no excuses for not upgrading my light by May. Honestly don’t really see any Gushers crosses that would interest me, but could be completely wrong. Seems like ever since the Compound collab he’s been working with a lot of Cookies Genetics. Has anyone ran or tried the Bubblegum Biscotti yet, and am i sleeping on it heavy? Got a Bubblegum bagseed from some really good dispo weed, and i’d be the happiest man on the planet if it had that same original Hubba Bubba/Bubbletape terps like the samples of Sour Bubble, Sour Boggle, or Bogglegum BOG(RiP) was giving out at an event i got to meet him at. Seen pictures that Rado posted of it, absolutely love Bubblegum, and even reversed it looked fire but never really got hyped for it. if anyone has Blushers, or any other Rado’s Blueberry crosses lmk.


----------



## Railage (Feb 24, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> be back in may


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 24, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looks like i’m gonna be putting money aside for May, July, and definitely December. So no excuses for not upgrading my light by May. Honestly don’t really see any Gushers crosses that would interest me, but could be completely wrong. Seems like ever since the Compound collab he’s been working with a lot of Cookies Genetics. Has anyone ran or tried the Bubblegum Biscotti yet, and am i sleeping on it heavy? Got a Bubblegum bagseed from some really good dispo weed, and i’d be the happiest man on the planet if it had that same original Hubba Bubba/Bubbletape terps like the samples of Sour Bubble, Sour Boggle, or Bogglegum BOG(RiP) was giving out at an event i got to meet him at. Seen pictures that Rado posted of it, absolutely love Bubblegum, and even reversed it looked fire but never really got hyped for it. if anyone has Blushers, or any other Rado’s Blueberry crosses lmk.


If it has Indiana bubblegum then it should have nice bubblegum terps.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 24, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looks like i’m gonna be putting money aside for May, July, and definitely December. So no excuses for not upgrading my light by May. Honestly don’t really see any Gushers crosses that would interest me, but could be completely wrong. Seems like ever since the Compound collab he’s been working with a lot of Cookies Genetics. Has anyone ran or tried the Bubblegum Biscotti yet, and am i sleeping on it heavy? Got a Bubblegum bagseed from some really good dispo weed, and i’d be the happiest man on the planet if it had that same original Hubba Bubba/Bubbletape terps like the samples of Sour Bubble, Sour Boggle, or Bogglegum BOG(RiP) was giving out at an event i got to meet him at. Seen pictures that Rado posted of it, absolutely love Bubblegum, and even reversed it looked fire but never really got hyped for it. if anyone has Blushers, or any other Rado’s Blueberry crosses lmk.


Did anyone screenshot gusher volume 3. I saw it on his stories awhile ago but didn’t see anything that got me excited


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 24, 2021)

Its a couple Gushers crosses i missed that i hope get restocked

Im hyped for the Cheetah Piss crosses too.Its one of the few cookies hype cuts that i actually like


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 24, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Its a couple Gushers crosses i missed that i hope get restocked
> 
> Im hyped for the Cheetah Piss crosses too.Its one of the few cookies hype cuts that i actually like


Was all new shit I think. Anyone smoke the lpc? Says super indica on the google. Hopefully he bring back the lemon tree for a drop that would prolly pair great with the bubblegum biscotti. That drop should have a bunch of good fruit terp pairings you would think/hope.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 24, 2021)

Vol 1 snag, I’m assuming butterscotch blend is reversed butterscotch with unknown moms?


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Was all new shit I think. Anyone smoke the lpc? Says super indica on the google. Hopefully he bring back the lemon tree for a drop that would prolly pair great with the bubblegum biscotti. That drop should have a bunch of good fruit terp pairings you would think/hope.


yeah Ive smoked LPC a few times...its mid

if you get any LPC crosses make sure its crossed with something potent


----------



## a619ster (Feb 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Did anyone screenshot gusher volume 3. I saw it on his stories awhile ago but didn’t see anything that got me excited


Yessir, I'll be grabbing a few of the hype strains just to satisfy my addiction as well as feeding my people. Although all I really want to grow and smoke is OG Kush...


----------



## prologger (Feb 24, 2021)

a619ster said:


> Yessir, I'll be grabbing a few of the hype strains just to satisfy my addiction as well as feeding my people. Although all I really want to grow and smoke is OG Kush...


That Fatso might be interesting.


----------



## a619ster (Feb 24, 2021)

prologger said:


> That Fatso might be interesting.


Was thinking the same anything fatso touches is fire and stacks, I had a pack and regretably got rid of it. Gushers crosses are real nice from what I've seen! I've got a few that I'm going to grow for sure the Gushers s1, Karma Og x, Og 18 x, True Lemon x, Lemonade x, and Sundae Driver x, I really need to get help with this seed addiction.


----------



## a619ster (Feb 24, 2021)

Want to grow them all but there's tons of other pks and breeders that need to be run first. Already got the Gak lemon zelatti going, definitely popping all the Grumpz pks after seeing the results on here. Anyone have any experience with the White bubba hoe x zelatti or Animal sherb x Cookie crisp? Seen Nate dog comment on it the other day, I believe the Hoe in it is Tahoe Og but have yet to see anyone run her. Vaguely remember hearing the Animal x had hermaphroditic tendencies but if anyone has any recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 25, 2021)

Yeah he rado got a letter about garanimals. WTF right!! 

Can’t wait for the new drops!! All fem’s too!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 25, 2021)

Found a pack of Blueberry Shortcake for 350!! I’m doing it!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 25, 2021)

Tracking finally updated on my volume 1 payment. No idea what delayed it for over a week but it should finally arrive today. Guessing volume 2 will arrive a week late as well. I was really starting to worry that the first one had been lost. Really didn’t want to lose those Bob Saget and spritzer crosses.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 25, 2021)

Wonder how quick that gushers x white runtz will sell. I don’t have any white runtz. Was looking for the S1 from compound but can’t find it anywhere. And I was hoping for a cocomero cross too. Like a fem version of watercolor frosting. I’m getting that as well. So much for my 6 month bean break.


----------



## Railage (Feb 25, 2021)

a619ster said:


> Want to grow them all but there's tons of other pks and breeders that need to be run first. Already got the Gak lemon zelatti going, definitely popping all the Grumpz pks after seeing the results on here. Anyone have any experience with the White bubba hoe x zelatti or Animal sherb x Cookie crisp? Seen Nate dog comment on it the other day, I believe the Hoe in it is Tahoe Og but have yet to see anyone run her. Vaguely remember hearing the Animal x had hermaphroditic tendencies but if anyone has any recommendations would be appreciated


I have 8 seeds of WBH x Zelatti and 7 seeds of Animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp F3 that I’m sitting on, I swear someone posted up an Animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp the other day.

yeah it was @ianc4990 on page 399


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 25, 2021)

prologger said:


> That Fatso might be interesting.


Meh, finish time too long with the fatso genes in there. 11 weeks I heard for good GMO.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Tracking finally updated on my volume 1 payment. No idea what delayed it for over a week but it should finally arrive today. Guessing volume 2 will arrive a week late as well. I was really starting to worry that the first one had been lost. Really didn’t want to lose those Bob Saget and spritzer crosses.


I live in the east and I sent out the money Tuesday, and it is "out for delivery" now. It seems like they got their shit together this week.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 25, 2021)

Did anyone run any of the Cookie Crisp F4s? Out of 6 I got two females, one male, and three plants what just dried up and died in late veg. I think they have weak roots, which must have been severed from the ball while I was scrogging. Which is weird because I wasn't unusually rough on them. The leaves got a little yellow and then the whole plant just dried out. The branches also snapped really easily. Two plants during the last cycle and one this cycle, so it has to be the genetics.


----------



## boundybounderson (Feb 25, 2021)

Cannarado's IG post about the Garanimals dust up was pretty funny. He made it seem like it was some new phase in the "game" and used the hash tag saying he was just some guy making seeds for fun. Using another person's intellectual property and profiting off it puts you 100% in the wrong. It has nothing to do with a new front in intellectual property protections in legal cannabis. Look at the lower left hand corner of radogear.com... "©Cannarado Genetics" . If some company popped up in Denver and called themselves Cannarado Septic Pumpers, Rado's first call would be to a lawyer to issue a cease and desist as he should. If the other guy said he was 'just some guy pumping shit for fun' that wouldn't be any excuse.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 25, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> If some company popped up in Denver and called themselves Cannarado Septic Pumpers, Rado's first call would be to a lawyer to issue a cease and desist as he should. If the other guy said he was 'just some guy pumping shit for fun' that wouldn't be any excuse.


I'm no expert, but I'm not sure if that would hold up in court. What's the difference between that and these companies?
https://www.hyperlitemountaingear.com and https://www.hyperlite.com


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 25, 2021)

He could theoretically have called the strain “granimals” or something and not have run afoul of IP laws. I think it has to do with spelling but I could be wrong. That being said it’s interesting that Cookie Crisp was mentioned. My phone automatically capitalizes that. I’m surprised General Mills hasn’t waded into the fray.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 25, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I live in the east and I sent out the money Tuesday, and it is "out for delivery" now. It seems like they got their shit together this week.


I sure hope so. I sent the payment that’s out for delivery right now on the 13th. Volume two the following Saturday, the 20th. I called USPS and the person I talked to said that if there’s a covid cluster in a distribution center everything basically gets completely shut down.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That being said it’s interesting that Cookie Crisp was mentioned. My phone automatically capitalizes that. I’m surprised General Mills hasn’t waded into the fray.


The new rule should be don’t name strains after anything that gets auto-capitalized.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> He could theoretically have called the strain “granimals” or something and not have run afoul of IP laws. I think it has to do with spelling but I could be wrong. That being said it’s interesting that Cookie Crisp was mentioned. My phone automatically capitalizes that. I’m surprised General Mills hasn’t waded into the fray.


Its not the spelling, necessarily. A band from my old town called themselves "the Goodyear pimps" It was all good until they got a song on the mission impossible movie. That's when Goodyear's lawyers sued them. They had to change name to just "the pimps"

It all depends on if the company feels you using a similar name does damage to their image.


----------



## boundybounderson (Feb 25, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I'm no expert, but I'm not sure if that would hold up in court. What's the difference between that and these companies?
> https://www.hyperlitemountaingear.com and https://www.hyperlite.com


That's an interesting question/example. My guess would be that the term "hyperlite" is a term of art meaning that it's used generally to mean very light sporting equipment and its origin likely preceded the formation of any company using the term hyperlite in their brand name.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 25, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> My guess would be that the term "hyperlite" is a term of art meaning that it's used generally to mean very light sporting equipment


Hyperlite Mountain Gear advertises it's produces using the common term "ultralight" though. To my knowledge the term isn't commonly used to describe anything aside from these wakeboard or backpacking companies. I've always wondered about copyrights because I see two businesses or products with the same name every once in awhile. I came to the conclusion that it was okay to use the same name as long as it was an entirely different type of business / product. But I'm obviously wrong about that or Rado wouldn't have received a cease and desist letter.


----------



## prologger (Feb 25, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Meh, finish time too long with the fatso genes in there. 11 weeks I heard for good GMO.


I am looking to go outdoor now this time of year anyway...When they finish, they finish. I’m in Nor Cal. October is fine with me.


----------



## usbarryl (Feb 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Its not the spelling, necessarily. A band from my old town called themselves "the Goodyear pimps" It was all good until they got a song on the mission impossible movie. That's when Goodyear's lawyers sued them. They had to change name to just "the pimps"
> 
> It all depends on if the company feels you using a similar name does damage to their image.


Hello, Rockford buddy


----------



## boundybounderson (Feb 25, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Hyperlite Mountain Gear advertises it's produces using the common term "ultralight" though. To my knowledge the term isn't commonly used to describe anything aside from these wakeboard or backpacking companies. I've always wondered about copyrights because I see two businesses or products with the same name every once in awhile. I came to the conclusion that it was okay to use the same name as long as it was an entirely different type of business / product. But I'm obviously wrong about that or Rado wouldn't have received a cease and desist letter.


Digging into a bit and found some more info. The septic system example would be an infringement because the theoretical company would be in Colorado and could cause confusion between the two companies. As far as Garanimals, that company owns(I assume) that trademark and probably just scared Rado by sending a nasty letter. He probably has zero interest in fighting them in court and he'd probably lose so he's backing down. It's possible that the two hyperlite companies can both use the term if they aren't in direct geographical or product competition or they came to a settlement.






Legal Use of Product Names in Advertising


Legal Use of Product Names in Advertising. A federally registered trademark can consist of a symbol, words, an image or a logo. Companies trademark their products so consumers can identify their trademarks and form an association between them. For example, Coca-Cola owns the Coke trademark...




smallbusiness.chron.com







https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/question-trademark-infringement-use-company-name-28198.html


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 25, 2021)

Ah, okay. That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 25, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Did anyone run any of the Cookie Crisp F4s? Out of 6 I got two females, one male, and three plants what just dried up and died in late veg. I think they have weak roots, which must have been severed from the ball while I was scrogging. Which is weird because I wasn't unusually rough on them. The leaves got a little yellow and then the whole plant just dried out. The branches also snapped really easily. Two plants during the last cycle and one this cycle, so it has to be the genetics.


I’m about to pop cherry pie x Cookie Crisp f3


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 25, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Did anyone run any of the Cookie Crisp F4s? Out of 6 I got two females, one male, and three plants what just dried up and died in late veg. I think they have weak roots, which must have been severed from the ball while I was scrogging. Which is weird because I wasn't unusually rough on them. The leaves got a little yellow and then the whole plant just dried out. The branches also snapped really easily. Two plants during the last cycle and one this cycle, so it has to be the genetics.


I got a freebie pack. Only 4 germinated and they were pretty weak so I tossed them. I think I would have had better luck with them if I had grown them in an inert mix instead of organic soil. In hindsight it was the same thing that happened to the grumpz and after I figured it out the grumpz did great. Stupid mistake but I learned from it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 25, 2021)

My buddy ran some of the DoHo Cookie Crisp f3 freebies i gave him, and he found one that was really nice. Definitely was chopped a little too early in my opinion though. No fruity pebble, or any fruity terps for that matter at all. Honestly smelled and tasted just like cookies, but with some added OG influence. Since he never sticks to his word of keeping cuts i stopped giving him seeds that would interest me though. Now he only gets freebies that i have zero interest in, and probably would never get to popping them.
**edit** i’m shot this was DoHo x Cookie Crisp F3, way too many concussions, and way too much dumb shit when i was younger absol fried my memory


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 25, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> My buddy ran some of the Cookie Crisp f3 freebies i gave him, and he found one that was really nice. Definitely was chopped a little too early in my opinion though. No fruity pebble, or any fruity terps for that matter at all. Honestly smelled and tasted just like cookies, but with some added OG influence.


I think I meant the f3, not 4. But yeah, this is exactly what I thought. It was super frosty too. It’s was looking pretty pathetic until about mid flower, then it went nuts.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 25, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I think I meant the f3, not 4. But yeah, this is exactly what I thought. It was super frosty too. It’s was looking pretty pathetic until about mid flower, then it went nuts.


True, he definitely sent out F4 freebies, and almost positive F3 as well. Would love to know what characteristics he was looking for, while furthering the line. Forgot where i seen him talking about furthering the Cookie Crisp line, but remember him saying that his goal was to select parents that would lower the percentages of mutants in the offspring. Which is definitely understandable, but then again feel like a decent amount of people like myself would love to hunt through the mutants. Pretty sure i still have a pack of the F3s or F4s, wouldn’t be shocked at all if i have both, but would like to find one that leans to the FPOG. **edit** brain fart 
Explains why the terps were Cookies dom, with some added OG


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 25, 2021)

I just looked and they were F4s. It’s a great strain if you can get the plants through the early stages.

This was everything I ran last time. The ECSD / Forum x Zelatti is strong af. One of them was a mutant with duck foot leaves that came out really nice. One of the Name Shakers was amazing, and the rest were so so. The Socks were average, but tasty. I burnt them pretty badly, so they may not have lived up to their potential.


----------



## Growoolit (Feb 25, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Did anyone run any of the Cookie Crisp F4s? Out of 6 I got two females, one male, and three plants what just dried up and died in late veg. I think they have weak roots, which must have been severed from the ball while I was scrogging. Which is weird because I wasn't unusually rough on them. The leaves got a little yellow and then the whole plant just dried out. The branches also snapped really easily. Two plants during the last cycle and one this cycle, so it has to be the genetics.


What medium are you using for your grow, and are you re-using it?
Sounds like Fusarium to me. I had some in my previous garden. It clogs the xylem and the branch or stem becomes dry.
fwiw, it will stay in the plant, even if you clone it, I have read.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 25, 2021)

Growoolit said:


> What medium are you using for your grow, and are you re-using it?
> Sounds like Fusarium to me. I had some in my previous garden. It clogs the xylem and the branch or stem becomes dry.
> fwiw, it will stay in the plant, even if you clone it, I have read.



Last time I experimented using rockwool slabs in trays covered with panda film. This time I’m using a bunch of 6” GroEzy cubes pushed together into one big cube. They were all from seed, and this time they were in different tents / trays / lights. So who knows? I’d just be careful to not stress the stalk too much.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 26, 2021)

Looks like there was a Sour Apple restock for all you greedy early birds...


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> Looks like there was a Sour Apple restock for all you greedy early birds...


There's like 21 strains drops, what are some recommendations for the sour apple x...there's so much good shit to chose from...apple mash, apple biscotti, apple bob, apple gushers all sound great. Trample and sour dapple could have some interesting terps with a lemon and and actual sour strain crossed with sour apple, damn dude.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> There's like 21 strains drops, what are some recommendations for the sour apple x...there's so much good shit to chose from...apple mash, apple biscotti, apple bob, apple gushers all sound great. Trample and sour dapple could have some interesting terps with a lemon and and actual sour strain crossed with sour apple, damn dude.


I would get Apple Gushers, Apple Pie and/or Pie Box... ymmv


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> I would get Apple Gushers, Apple Pie and/or Pie Box... ymmv


Ya I like that apple pie as well.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 26, 2021)

Definitely grab that pack of apple gushers. Pie box should be fire too. I got that one but passed on the gushers in favor of the apple water that still isn’t sold out. They restocked a bunch of stuff and the site has a great selection right now.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I like that apple pie as well.


were do you see these? ive been all,over the rado site. Apple Gushers, Apple Pie and/or Pie Box


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 26, 2021)

Was a bad dogg, snagged Apple Zawtz(had to have that one since the Ghost OG testers had to get ripped, and learned the hard way to not trust people with cuts), Apple Gushers, and Apple Biscotti.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 26, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> were do you see these? ive been all,over the rado site. Apple Gushers, Apple Pie and/or Pie Box


Gone now. Will probably be a lot of restocks from volume one later today or tomorrow.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 26, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> were do you see these? ive been all,over the rado site. Apple Gushers, Apple Pie and/or Pie Box


You can't be lollygagging. Think of radogear as a riot zone more than grocery store.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 26, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> You can't be lollygagging. Think of radogear as a riot zone more than grocery store.


its not easy when your working lol. i didnt get a notification.. oh well all good!


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 26, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> its not easy when your working lol. i didnt get a notification.. oh well all good!


Cannaradopw posted a link to this Canadian site, so it's legit. It still has a lot in stock. Pie Box is available. I'm tempted to grab the AppleBerry and Krabapple.



Cannarado genetics | Elite 613 Genetics Seed Bank


----------



## Rackerbob (Feb 26, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Cannaradopw posted a link to this Canadian site, so it's legit. It still has a lot in stock. Pie Box is available. I'm tempted to grab the AppleBerry and Krabapple.
> 
> 
> 
> Cannarado genetics | Elite 613 Genetics Seed Bank


I have ordered a couple times from elite, always delivered.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Definitely grab that pack of apple gushers. Pie box should be fire too. I got that one but passed on the gushers in favor of the apple water that still isn’t sold out. They restocked a bunch of stuff and the site has a great selection right now.


Damn I missed it, they already sold out of apple gushers


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn I missed it, they already sold out of apple gushers


I think Nate scooped that one. Now the only ones they have left from volume one is one pack of the Bob Saget and the Panama red. I think that Bob Saget is gonna be killer. My volume one order shipped out today. Volume two payment still hasn’t made it in. I bet that one will be a week late too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2021)

This apple drop does nothing for me. While I dig apples and apple juice its just not a terp profile I want to smoke. Apple mixed with gelato doesn't sound too tasty to me.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 26, 2021)

True, personally i love Green Apple, so i’m really hoping to find some that has some GA jolly rancher terps. @TerrapinBlazin yessir, but there was still one left.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 26, 2021)

Got that Sugar Rush back! So i’m definitely going to make some reg Sugar Rush bx’s. Also got Pyxy Dust from Clearwater Genetics. That Wedding Pie Pyxy Styx cut Rado created makes some fire crosses. Also really excited for these Sour Apple crosses to arrive, and see what kind of freebies are included. Hopefully get the LPC 75 cross freebies to see what that LPC is all about. Then again i certainly wouldn’t be mad at all to get some more of those GP bx freebies.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Got that Sugar Rush back! So i’m definitely going to make some reg Sugar Rush bx’s. Also got Pyxy Dust from Clearwater Genetics. That Wedding Pie Pyxy Styx cut Rado created makes some fire crosses. Also really excited for these Sour Apple crosses to arrive, and see what kind of freebies are included. Hopefully get the LPC 75 cross freebies to see what that LPC is all about. Then again i certainly wouldn’t be mad at all to get some more of those GP bx freebies.


What sour apple x's did you get?


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This apple drop does nothing for me. While I dig apples and apple juice its just not a terp profile I want to smoke. Apple mixed with gelato doesn't sound too tasty to me.


Hahah shit, I snagged the sour apple gelato, lol. There one left if anyone is looking.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This apple drop does nothing for me. While I dig apples and apple juice its just not a terp profile I want to smoke. Apple mixed with gelato doesn't sound too tasty to me.


my little buddy just said to me "ewww sour apples sucks" lol id love to atleast try it!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahah shit, I snagged the sour apple gelato, lol. There one left if anyone is looking.





oldtymemusic said:


> my little buddy just said to me "ewww sour apples sucks" lol id love to atleast try it!


I totally understand the anticipation. Different strokes for different folks.

Kind of like black licorice. Some folks love it but im a hard pass on that one too! Lol

Hopefully you all find some top notch stuff!


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I totally understand the anticipation. Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Kind of like black licorice. Some folks love it but im a hard pass on that one too! Lol
> 
> Hopefully you all find some top notch stuff!


I don’t really buy much cookies stuff but I grabbed the key lime pie cross. Got the mango and amnesia haze crosses and a few others. sounds like a good mix with mango haze, also looks like a frost monster.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This apple drop does nothing for me. While I dig apples and apple juice its just not a terp profile I want to smoke. Apple mixed with gelato doesn't sound too tasty to


lol hold up, I just dropped a bodhi strain called booty.  

Fwiw I got absolutely zero horchata smells or flavor from horchata andi know it's a different breeders but the ice cream sandwich strain I brought down last month doesn't taste/smell anything like ice cream or sandwiches lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 26, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I don’t really buy much cookies stuff but I grabbed the key lime pie cross. Got the mango and amnesia haze crosses and a few others. sounds like a good mix with mango haze, also looks like a frost monster.


I might double back and pick up the Mango Haze cross

I passed on it cause i got the Mango Haze cross from the Gushers drop and wanted to get different parents this time but now i regret not getting it lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 26, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I might double back and pick up the Mango Haze cross
> 
> I passed on it cause i got the Mango Haze cross from the Gushers drop and wanted to get different parents this time but now i regret not getting it lol


hembra has a grip of packs from vol 1 in stock including the mango haze X


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 26, 2021)

White Grape Gushers #1 

Side 1 




Yeah so this plant almost went 2.5x in flower.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 26, 2021)

White Grape Gushers # 1 Side 2 / 3




So this is the second side of the bunch, first one on the other page, but as I was saying nice yields.


----------



## Railage (Feb 26, 2021)

@Lightgreen2k 

how’s the smell?

I got a pack, I’m curious.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 26, 2021)

Railage said:


> @Lightgreen2k
> 
> how’s the smell?
> 
> I got a pack, I’m curious.


Hey you should pop a pack nice pheno's to be found in "The White " , but hunt. I'm not good at smells and have sinus atm. 

But hunt the pack and train your plants somewhat and it will yield for you. This plant is doing well.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I totally understand the anticipation. Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Kind of like black licorice. Some folks love it but im a hard pass on that one too! Lol
> 
> Hopefully you all find some top notch stuff!


I know what your saying though,the green sour apple as in granny smith's aren't close to the best tasting apples. There's way better tasting varieties of apples then the sours.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 26, 2021)

Purple margy. Doesn’t smell like musty grapes which I appreciate. I’ll start to reveg the plant but I doubt I’ll keep it, smoke it and see. Not huge yielder


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

I have a pheno of pbb thay does smell like jiff peanut butter when you pinch it and whiff halfway thru flower. Peanut butter breath is definitely a funky smelling strain.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 26, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Found a pack of Blueberry Shortcake for 350!! I’m doing it!!


That blows my mind, I think I payed $80 for mine.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

LubdaNugs said:


> That blows my mind, I think I payed $80 for mine.


I think a bunch of us payed under $100 for alot of genetics that are going for couple hundred to $500 these days...seedjunky and thugpug come to mind


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 26, 2021)

Question and a statement if anyone cares lol. The question is, would you run peanut sundae, or Uber. Both a sundae driver cross. Dosidos and chemdog.

second, different strokes different folks, but I personally dislike Apple flavor the most of any fruits lol. Won’t ever run an Apple strain. But that’s just me!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Question and a statement if anyone cares lol. The question is, would you run peanut sundae, or Uber. Both a sundae driver cross. Dosidos and chemdog.
> 
> second, different strokes different folks, but I personally dislike Apple flavor the most of any fruits lol. Won’t ever run an Apple strain. But that’s just me!


The right dosi cross will put out some huge yields.


----------



## Bodah1 (Feb 26, 2021)

Run it all, dosidos is an awesome strain and way younger on the genetics.

tbh I wouldn’t get turned off by the apple name, look at what it’s being crossed with.The thing that I’m always most interested in isn’t the main strain being released but the other stuff he’s mixing in.

Sundae driver is an amazing strain. Grow em both and see the differences and similarities! Cheers


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Question and a statement if anyone cares lol. The question is, would you run peanut sundae, or Uber. Both a sundae driver cross. Dosidos and chemdog.
> 
> second, different strokes different folks, but I personally dislike Apple flavor the most of any fruits lol. Won’t ever run an Apple strain. But that’s just me!


No apple fritter? Ap fritter is a very nice strain


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The right dosi cross will put out some huge yields.


I ran nilla wafer, also a sundae driver cross, and it was my largest yielder ever. From all different breeders. Got over half a pound off that one. Couldn’t believe it. I’ll run em both. Dosidos is what’s in Slurricane isn’t it? Can’t beat that. I’ll give em both a go though. I have a veg tent and flower tent so why not!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I ran nilla wafer, also a sundae driver cross, and it was my largest yielder ever. From all different breeders. Got over half a pound off that one. Couldn’t believe it. I’ll run em both. Dosidos is what’s in Slurricane isn’t it? Can’t beat that. I’ll give em both a go though. I have a veg tent and flower tent so why not!


Yes sir, dosi is in slurricane


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 26, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> View attachment 4838350


That white runtz × cheetah piss sounds pretty good.


----------



## Bodah1 (Feb 26, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> View attachment 4838350


Very nice pic


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I ran nilla wafer, also a sundae driver cross, and it was my largest yielder ever. From all different breeders. Got over half a pound off that one. Couldn’t believe it. I’ll run em both. Dosidos is what’s in Slurricane isn’t it? Can’t beat that. I’ll give em both a go though. I have a veg tent and flower tent so why not!


Ya dosi x purple punch. 
I missed grabbing those nilla wafers, I was thinking of grabbing a pack and they sold out in a couple hours when I checked back.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 27, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> View attachment 4838350


That's a hell of a bundle. I only bought one pack of the Sour Apples, so I'm praying I get a White Runtz x Cheetah Piss instead of the Banana OG x Grape Pie BX because I just got a pack of that during the Grape Gas drop.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The right dosi cross will put out some huge yields.


Fuck ya dude I pulled about 3 elbows off my dolato from 8 or 9 plants toal. Dolato is- gelato41 x dosidos for anyone interested


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Fuck ya dude I pulled about 3 elbows off my dolato from 8 or 9 plants toal. Dolato is- gelato41 x dosidos for anyone interested


Which thread did you post this in? Don't want to tie up the rado thread.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 27, 2021)

Who else got one of these bad boys?


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Which thread did you post this in? Don't want to tie up the rado thread.


In house


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Who else got one of these bad boys?View attachment 4838360


Dude rado is giving away good free gifts, I want to snag a rado long sleeve t-shirt. Walk around like I grow weed mayne! Lol


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude rado is giving away good free gifts, I want to snag a rado long sleeve t-shirt. Walk around like I grow weed mayne! Lol


I wouldn't buy one, but I wouldn't mind a free one to use as a designated harvest shirt. I've gotten a few over the years from supply stores. One says "Grow Boss" with a big bud silhouette.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I wouldn't buy one, but I wouldn't mind a free one to use as a designated harvest shirt. I've gotten a few over the years from supply stores. One says "Grow Boss" with a big bud silhouette.


I just got done with one of my harvests the other day, I slept for like 24 hrs after


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I just got done with one of my harvests the other day, I slept for like 24 hrs after


I've been thinking about breaking up my cycle into two staggered cycles because the harvest is so soul crushing. I almost bought a bunch of Black Apples and a really fast strain just to force myself into doing it. The only thing really stopping me is watering would be a pain and I only have enough space for the final transplant in my flowering room, so I like to let them veg for a couple of weeks to get a good root system going before I flip them.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm going to get a Phish song stuck in your head.


Yes you are.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I've been thinking about breaking up my cycle into two staggered cycles because the harvest is so soul crushing. I almost bought a bunch of Black Apples and a really fast strain just to force myself into doing it. The only thing really stopping me is watering would be a pain and I only have enough space for the final transplant in my flowering room, so I like to let them veg for a couple of weeks to get a good root system going before I flip them.


I'm breaking up my my flower room next run...so I'll fill half of the room with plants wait a month and fill the other half of the flower room. That way I'll be start harvesting once a month, then new cycle of plants goes in. Also harvesting half the room once a month will bit less trimming than harvesting the whole room. Nice lil continuous cycle and will always have the flower room filled with plants 365 days of the year.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm breaking up my my flower room next run...so I'll fill half of the room with plants wait a month and fill the other half of the flower room. That way I'll be start harvesting once a month, then new cycle of plants goes in. Harvesting half the room once a month will bit less trimming.


Yep. Also running out wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 27, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> View attachment 4838350


same or different cherry pie vs the gushers cross? I'd guess the same but the gushers was labelled cherry pie kush right?


----------



## Railage (Feb 27, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I wouldn't buy one, but I wouldn't mind a free one to use as a designated harvest shirt. I've gotten a few over the years from supply stores. One says "Grow Boss" with a big bud silhouette.


I got a bunch of the same grow boss shirts lol


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Question and a statement if anyone cares lol. The question is, would you run peanut sundae, or Uber. Both a sundae driver cross. Dosidos and chemdog.
> 
> second, different strokes different folks, but I personally dislike Apple flavor the most of any fruits lol. Won’t ever run an Apple strain. But that’s just me!


I vote Peanut Sundae. Dense frosty buds that smell “good enough to eat”, that’s a quote from someone who gave the jar a sniff only a week into curing. If nutty and sweet are what you’re into I say P.S.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 27, 2021)

Railage said:


> I got a bunch of the same grow boss shirts lol


Do you have the “Trimming Sucks” shirt too?


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 27, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> same or different cherry pie vs the gushers cross? I'd guess the same but the gushers was labelled cherry pie kush right?


Yes, the cherry gusher is cherry pie kush. So I'm a little confused. I dont think he really has both. I think its just cherry pie.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 27, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> View attachment 4838350


Damn that’s one hell of a score! Looking forward to see what U do with the Chapple, and the testers.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Question and a statement if anyone cares lol. The question is, would you run peanut sundae, or Uber. Both a sundae driver cross. Dosidos and chemdog.
> 
> second, different strokes different folks, but I personally dislike Apple flavor the most of any fruits lol. Won’t ever run an Apple strain. But that’s just me!


Interesting you say that because that’s how I am with banana. I can’t stand the taste and I would never buy a strain with banana in the name. I’d go so far as to say if I got freebies with banana in them I would be disappointed and want to trade them. On the other hand I really like apple flavor. I keep thinking it would be awesome to find a sour apple pheno that tastes and smells like an apple jolly rancher. 

Anyway I just culled 3 daily biscotti sundae that looked pretty weak and transplanted the remaining 7 into 5 inch pots. A couple of them are starting to show preflowers and I should be able to make additional selections in the coming week. I’m going to save a male from this crop — whichever one smells the best. My plan is to save like 5 really nice looking and smelling males from different strains, flower them, and use whichever one stacks the most for some chucks. BTW, which breeders would you all recommend for regs to use for hunting males? I’ve got some nice regs from Rado and BOG. Envy’s gear looks pretty choice for strictly regs as well. Their OG bx seems to create a lot of heat.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude rado is giving away good free gifts, I want to snag a rado long sleeve t-shirt. Walk around like I grow weed mayne! Lol


I have a Rado sticker on my truck. Zero fucks given lol. And I get a weird mashup of divided sky and US blues stuck in my head every time I see one of your posts.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 27, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Interesting you say that because that’s how I am with banana. I can’t stand the taste and I would never buy a strain with banana in the name. I’d go so far as to say if I got freebies with banana in them I would be disappointed and want to trade them. On the other hand I really like apple flavor. I keep thinking it would be awesome to find a sour apple pheno that tastes and smells like an apple jolly rancher.
> 
> Anyway I just culled 3 daily biscotti sundae that looked pretty weak and transplanted the remaining 7 into 5 inch pots. A couple of them are starting to show preflowers and I should be able to make additional selections in the coming week. I’m going to save a male from this crop — whichever one smells the best. My plan is to save like 5 really nice looking and smelling males from different strains, flower them, and use whichever one stacks the most for some chucks. BTW, which breeders would you all recommend for regs to use for hunting males? I’ve got some nice regs from Rado and BOG. Envy’s gear looks pretty choice for strictly regs as well. Their OG bx seems to create a lot of heat.
> 
> View attachment 4838817


Well damn, as someone that absolutely loves Banana OG would be more than happy to trade freebies if U get those. Definitely would recommend Envy’s gear for regs. Used a CaliMints(Thinmints x CaliSunset{essentially Sherb bx} so basically Gelato 2.0) stud i found in some freebies to hit the Sugar Rush’s. He has a lot of Cookie Fams genetics in his crosses, and the testers people have found look absolutely amazing. Going to use that chuck i made to make a reg bx of the Sugar Rush


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I have a Rado sticker on my truck. Zero fucks given lol. And I get a weird mashup of divided sky and US blues stuck in my head every time I see one of your posts.


Dividedsky>US blues...dig it


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 27, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well damn, as someone that absolutely loves Banana OG would be more than happy to trade freebies if U get those. Definitely would recommend Envy’s gear for regs. Used a CaliMints(Thinmints x CaliSunset{essentially Sherb bx} so basically Gelato 2.0) stud i found in some freebies to hit the Sugar Rush’s. He has a lot of Cookie Fams genetics in his crosses, and the testers people have found look absolutely amazing. Going to use that chuck i made to make a reg bx of the Sugar Rush


Yeah I’ve been seeing some pics of their stuff on IG and it looks really nice, and I like those companies that specialize in regs. I might blow some Bitcoin on that project 4516 x Cali sunset. The next pack of regs I’m popping is that watercolor frosting as soon as I get through the daily biscotti sundae and pink grapes, but I’ve been hunting for a good purple strain with strong, gassy terps for a while. I’ve found a couple nice purple phenos lately but none of them are loud. I guess that’s something that’s pretty elusive. I’m thinking the pink grapes might do it, but I’ve also read that that was the whole point of project 4516. 

Speaking of pink grapes, they’re still little but they’re starting to take off. 



Dividedsky said:


> Dividedsky>US blues...dig it


If you put it the other way, the end of US blues hops off really nicely into the beginning of divided sky.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well damn, as someone that absolutely loves Banana OG would be more than happy to trade freebies if U get those. Definitely would recommend Envy’s gear for regs. Used a CaliMints(Thinmints x CaliSunset{essentially Sherb bx} so basically Gelato 2.0) stud i found in some freebies to hit the Sugar Rush’s. He has a lot of Cookie Fams genetics in his crosses, and the testers people have found look absolutely amazing. Going to use that chuck i made to make a reg bx of the Sugar Rush


2nd for envy. Envy is legit for fire. Got multiple keepers of bangers in each pack...this is what I've been talking about-people don't need to be spending $200+ on packs these days. There's so many options, so much fire genetics around and packs to be had under $100. No need to be dropping lots of money.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> 2nd for envy. Envy is legit for fire. Got multiple keepers of bangers in each pack...this is what I've been talking about-people don't need to be spending $200+ on packs these days. There's so many options, so much fire genetics around and packs to be had under $100. No need to be dropping lots of money.


Hate to talk other brands in wrong thread but I’ve seen some envy on IG that looks killer. All the Cali sunset crosses really. I want to do the Belmont biscotti x something. If I’m thinking of right company.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’ve been seeing some pics of their stuff on IG and it looks really nice, and I like those companies that specialize in regs. I might blow some Bitcoin on that project 4516 x Cali sunset. The next pack of regs I’m popping is that watercolor frosting as soon as I get through the daily biscotti sundae and pink grapes, but I’ve been hunting for a good purple strain with strong, gassy terps for a while. I’ve found a couple nice purple phenos lately but none of them are loud. I guess that’s something that’s pretty elusive. I’m thinking the pink grapes might do it, but I’ve also read that that was the whole point of project 4516.
> 
> Speaking of pink grapes, they’re still little but they’re starting to take off. View attachment 4838884
> 
> ...


Very true...by the way I always loved the us blues scene in the grateful dead movie with Uncle Sam skeleton....cruising on the motorcycle tripping balls then he gets locked up and busted out by the statue of liberty...ahh man takes me back. Hopefully some shows will be in full swing this summer!


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Hate to talk other brands in wrong thread but I’ve seen some envy on IG that looks killer. All the Cali sunset crosses really. I want to do the Belmont biscotti x something. If I’m thinking of right company.


Ya thats it, not a big deal if another gets mentioned, all relative in way.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Hate to talk other brands in wrong thread but I’ve seen some envy on IG that looks killer. All the Cali sunset crosses really. I want to do the Belmont biscotti x something. If I’m thinking of right company.


Yeah that’s them. So I did it. I got that project 4516 x Cali sunset with a free pack of the blow pops x cherry sukka off Neptune. Found a coupon code and paid with Bitcoin so I got the deal for $91 shipped. That’s a good deal and it looks like their gear is really worth it from all the pics I’ve seen. Probably going to run that right after the watercolor frosting alongside a sour apple pack or two.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 27, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’ve been seeing some pics of their stuff on IG and it looks really nice, and I like those companies that specialize in regs. I might blow some Bitcoin on that project 4516 x Cali sunset. The next pack of regs I’m popping is that watercolor frosting as soon as I get through the daily biscotti sundae and pink grapes, but I’ve been hunting for a good purple strain with strong, gassy terps for a while. I’ve found a couple nice purple phenos lately but none of them are loud. I guess that’s something that’s pretty elusive. I’m thinking the pink grapes might do it, but I’ve also read that that was the whole point of project 4516.
> 
> Speaking of pink grapes, they’re still little but they’re starting to take off. View attachment 4838884
> 
> ...


Gmo purple gassy and strong.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Very true...by the way I always loved the us blues scene in the grateful dead movie with Uncle Sam skeleton....cruising on the motorcycle tripping balls then he gets locked up and busted out by the statue of liberty...ahh man takes me back. Hopefully some shows will be in full swing this summer!


I’ve got tickets to the gorge. I was going to try to do one more 3 night run until I got laid off a couple months ago and they cashed out my paid vacation. I might still save up and do Atlantic City. I really want to do Lock’n for Phil’s birthday thing too. I think it will all happen as long as we get enough vaccine distributed. I sure hope so.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah that’s them. So I did it. I got that project 4516 x Cali sunset with a free pack of the blow pops x cherry sukka off Neptune. Found a coupon code and paid with Bitcoin so I got the deal for $91 shipped. That’s a good deal and it looks like their gear is really worth it from all the pics I’ve seen. Probably going to run that right after the watercolor frosting alongside a sour apple pack or two.


I don't want to go to much about other breeders but purple jellato had the purp'est phenos I ever seen. One pheno was such a dark purple it was almost black, all super greasy purple buds that stanked and potency got you rocked.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 27, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Gmo purple gassy and strong.


If I could find a legit cut I would totally grab it. The GMO I see at dispensaries here in town isn’t that purple but then again the quality of commercial bud in my state is lacking and none of the dispensary cuts I’ve grown have been all that impressive.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 27, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve got tickets to the gorge. I was going to try to do one more 3 night run until I got laid off a couple months ago and they cashed out my paid vacation. I might still save up and do Atlantic City. I really want to do Lock’n for Phil’s birthday thing too. I think it will all happen as long as we get enough vaccine distributed. I sure hope so.


Fingers crossed


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I don't want to go to much about other breeders but purple jellato had the purp'est phenos I ever seen. One pheno was such a dark purple it was almost black, all super greasy purple buds that stanked and potency got you rocked.


Yeah we can get back to Cannarado in here lol. I guess I’ll be joining the envy thread soon.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve got tickets to the gorge. I was going to try to do one more 3 night run until I got laid off a couple months ago and they cashed out my paid vacation. I might still save up and do Atlantic City. I really want to do Lock’n for Phil’s birthday thing too. I think it will all happen as long as we get enough vaccine distributed. I sure hope so.


Ya I would say most posted tour dates for phish are a go....don't think the bands and venues would take the risk of posting dates and canceling again. Only the 2 piedmont park shows in Atlanta GA are postponed, but people are saying those will be a go. So far 25 shows are a go.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 27, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah that’s them. So I did it. I got that project 4516 x Cali sunset with a free pack of the blow pops x cherry sukka off Neptune. Found a coupon code and paid with Bitcoin so I got the deal for $91 shipped. That’s a good deal and it looks like their gear is really worth it from all the pics I’ve seen. Probably going to run that right after the watercolor frosting alongside a sour apple pack or two.


that sukka looks sick!!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 27, 2021)

Back on the subject of Cannarado, the grumpz are coming right along. First pic is the runtz leaner. I didn’t top this one and she’s making a nice looking main cola and putting off lots of big side branches. The other one (grape mac leaner?) is starting to get frosty. Both have a nice fruity, candy smell. I’m still leaning towards just keeping the runtz leaner because she clones super fast and easy and needs less defoliation, but they’re still a long way off.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 27, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Back on the subject of Cannarado, the grumpz are coming right along. First pic is the runtz leaner. I didn’t top this one and she’s making a nice looking main cola and putting off lots of big side branches. The other one (grape mac leaner?) is starting to get frosty. Both have a nice fruity, candy smell. I’m still leaning towards just keeping the runtz leaner because she clones super fast and easy and needs less defoliation, but they’re still a long way off. View attachment 4838919View attachment 4838920


Pretty. (but I really just wanted to get in on the 420 page.)


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 27, 2021)

Well got one thing off my checklist of needs, won’t be able to afford going crazy buying seeds like i used to. Time to start putting some serious money into better lights. Ladies are doing extremely well though. Gushers OG #3 got shocked to hell since i fucked up her root system, but she’s bouncing back


----------



## a619ster (Feb 27, 2021)

This shit is getting silly, envy may have good stuff but his keepers are not the same as j beezys, he's just another copycat...Let's not got off track here though


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

a619ster said:


> This shit is getting silly, envy may have good stuff but his keepers are not the same as j beezys, he's just another copycat...Let's not got off track here though


Dude no one said envy is the greatest. That said you can find great phenos and they have good crosses just like the same shit that every other breeder has available gelatos etc. Their packs are like $70- 80, and not many herms. Also have you been keeping up with new crosses and breeders? they all bite other people's work, all of them dude. I ran seedjunky years ago shit was dank but you had to cull herms like you were culling males.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude no one said envy is the greatest. That said you can find great phenos and they have good crosses just like the same shit that every other breeder has available gelatos etc. Their packs are like $70- 80, and not many herms. Also have you been keeping up with new crosses and breeders? they all bite other people's work, all of them dude. I ran seedjunky years ago shit was dank but you had to cull herms like you were culling males.


When YOU SAY "THEY ALL BITE" 

Cannarado doesn't "bite" other's work,
neither Seedjunky or many other breeders. Good would be in the eye of the beholder. For the $80 price range, he is fine. But there are stuff that separate's others Making your own males and/ or mothers. I must not be in those threads you speak of breeders biting"..

'Respectfully' you just started growing rado gear a few months ago right ? 6 months too a year at this point?


----------



## Bodah1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Cheers to 420 pages of cannarado y’all


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> When YOU SAY "THEY ALL BITE"
> 
> Cannarado doesn't "bite" other's work,
> neither Seedjunky or many other breeders. Good would be in the eye of the beholder. For the $80 price range, he is fine. But there are stuff that separate's others Making your own males and/ or mothers. I must not be in those threads you speak of breeders biting"..
> ...


With all due respect, rado is hardly breaking new ground in genetics. Just like most “top” breeders he’s mashing the same flavors of the month. Not sure why you would go full fan boy lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> When YOU SAY "THEY ALL BITE"
> 
> Cannarado doesn't "bite" other's work,
> neither Seedjunky or many other breeders. Good would be in the eye of the beholder. For the $80 price range, he is fine. But there are stuff that separate's others Making your own males and/ or mothers. I must not be in those threads you speak of breeders biting"..
> ...


Hahahaha OK pal


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 28, 2021)

To be honest though what breeder hasn’t used someone else’s work in their crosses? As long as they’re improving on the genetics, or making genetics more accessible to those that don’t have access to some of these rarer cuts, and aren’t bending folks over a barrel charging absurd prices then that’s a good thing for the community. i love Rado’s work, because he’s made some amazing creations, but he’s also made S1s or crosses of clone only genetics that aren’t easily accessible to a lot of people, and at affordable prices. As well as a lot of of other breeders, and that’s a win win for everyone(at least in my opinion). The market mostly dictates the genetics breeders work with, especially if they want to turn a hobby/passion into a profession they have to adapt and work with what’s “popular”. it’s also good for the community to have such a large selection to chose from, by breeders putting their own spin on some of these popular genetics. Again this is all just my opinion, as long as good genetics are available to the public, and at affordable prices that’s all that should matter. Hope everyone is having a good weekend, and happy hunting.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 28, 2021)

Peanut Sundae


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> With all due respect, rado is hardly breaking new ground in genetics. Just like most “top” breeders he’s mashing the same flavors of the month. Not sure why you would go full fan boy lol


Hey what's up..
Cannarado usually does line work. Makes a male or female and than use it on clone only.

Grape pie [Grapestomper × Cherry pie ]
Zawtz [ Zkittles × Gellati × King Louis VIII]
Cookie Crips [ Fpog × Dosidos]

Finding the right male / pollen donor is Lot's of work, so no Cannarado is doing far more than these other guys.

It's not just as easy as " Hey Let me find this male in a 10 pack of seeds ".


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> To be honest though what breeder hasn’t used someone else’s work in their crosses? As long as they’re improving on the genetics, or making genetics more accessible to those that don’t have access to some of these rarer cuts, and aren’t bending folks over a barrel charging absurd prices then that’s a good thing for the community. i love Rado’s work, because he’s made some amazing creations, but he’s also made S1s or crosses of clone only genetics that aren’t easily accessible to a lot of people, and at affordable prices. As well as a lot of of other breeders, and that’s a win win for everyone(at least in my opinion). The market mostly dictates the genetics breeders work with, especially if they want to turn a hobby/passion into a profession they have to adapt and work with what’s “popular”. it’s also good for the community to have such a large selection to chose from, by breeders putting their own spin on some of these popular genetics. Again this is all just my opinion, as long as good genetics are available to the public, and at affordable prices that’s all that should matter. Hope everyone is having a good weekend, and happy hunting.


Just wondering which S1's has he made of clone only / mostly other people's work like copycat does?

I'm interested in the S1's if you have any pictures thanks.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Hey what's up..
> Cannarado usually does line work. Makes a male or female and than use it on clone only.


He also does bx work. I forget what strain, but I remember reading all of the steps he was taking and it was pretty impressive.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 28, 2021)

Well everyone’s work is derivative of someone else’s to an extent, and I personally think it’s unrealistic to find a killer male in a 10 pack. To me the process would go more like finding the best male out of 100 seeds or even more, making an F1 with a favorite cut, and doing line work on that. Sure it’s derivative of someone else’s work, but you’re putting enough of your own pheno hunting into it that I wouldn’t consider it dishonest. 

On the other hand if you’re just smashing other people’s cuts together and trying to sell that for a premium then that seems less ethical.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well everyone’s work is derivative of someone else’s to an extent, and I personally think it’s unrealistic to find a killer male in a 10 pack. To me the process would go more like finding the best male out of 100 seeds, making an F1 with a favorite cut, and doing line work on that. Sure it’s derivative of someone else’s work, but you’re putting enough of your own pheno hunting into it that I wouldn’t consider it dishonest.
> 
> On the other hand if you’re just smashing other people’s cuts together and trying to sell that for a premium then that seems less ethical.


These are my thoughts. But different strokes for different folks from there replies I see.

They might as well be copycat (some/ not all )...


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

reading the last 2 pages reminds me of the brand loyalty class i used to teach at my job lol


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Hey what's up..
> Cannarado usually does line work. Makes a male or female and than use it on clone only.
> 
> Grape pie [Grapestomper × Cherry pie ]
> ...


That’s not the definition of line work!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> That’s not the definition of line work!


Not to continue the back and forth, but he did that with Sunday Driver. Started a line, but the main part is that cannarado makes his own males.

There are others like In house too, with Slurricane, but then you have people like Archive making "Slurricane F1's"
@TerrapinBlazin already hit the nail on the head sir.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Not to continue the back and forth, but he did that with Sunday Driver. Started a line, but the main part is that cannarado makes his own males.
> 
> There a bunch of others like In house too, with Slurricane, but then you have people like Archive making "Slurricane F1's"
> @TerrapinBlazin already hit the nail on the head sir.


Archive only released those as a "fuck you" to In House for whoring out his Dosidos

you obviously know know much if you're complimenting In House and dissing Archive 

In House just throws a bunch of shit at the wall and waits to see what sticks,Archive actually does alot of hunting and traditional breeding


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Archive only released those as a "fuck you" to In House for whoring out his Dosidos
> 
> you obviously know know much if you're complimenting In House and dissing Archive
> 
> In House just throws a bunch of shit at the wall and waits to see what sticks,Archive actually does alot of hunting and traditional breeding


I'm not complementing In House. I'M saying he is doing the same shit too, and people like Archive that will diss your shit; and make Slurricane F1's to make fun of you too be clear ...


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I'm not complementing In House. I'M saying he is doing the same shit too, and people like Archive that will diss your shit; and make Slurricane F1's to make fun of you too be clear ...


ok my apologies


----------



## SilencePlz (Feb 28, 2021)

What about the Frozen Margy line? Or did he just take someones male in that cross


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

SilencePlz said:


> What about the Frozen Margy line? Or did he just take someones male in that cross


He put a bit of work into making that male. That also has been posted the actual male.

*Frozen Margy* – [ChemD/SourDubble x ((Pinesoul x FireOG/LHB) x (TK/FireOG x FireOG/LHB))]


----------



## SilencePlz (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> He put a bit of work into making that male. That also has been posted the actual male.
> 
> *Frozen Margy* – [ChemD/SourDubble x ((Pinesoul x FireOG/LHB) x (TK/FireOG x FireOG/LHB))]


Right, do you know if he created each cross in this line himself?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

SilencePlz said:


> Right, do you know if he created each cross in this line himself?


I Already answered the question. What else are you trying to get at without taking away from the cannarado thread?


----------



## SilencePlz (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I Already answered the question. What else are you trying to get at without taking away from the cannarado thread?


Seriously lol? 'He put a bit of work into making that male.' doesn't explain much when there are three crosses to ultimately makeup the male and then another two crosses within those. So my point in asking is if he did all of this work, if not, I am asking if you know what specifically he did in this mix.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Just wondering which S1's has he made of clone only / mostly other people's work like copycat does?
> 
> I'm interested in the S1's if you have any pictures thanks.


Gushers, Sherb(was called Sherb ix), and Lemon Tree off the top of my head. i’m sure there’s other one’s, but as i said that’s definitely not a bad thing, especially for those like me that don’t have easy access to the actual cuts.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Gushers, Sherb(was called Sherb ix), and Lemon Tree off the top of my head. i’m sure there’s other one’s, but as i said that’s definitely not a bad thing, especially for those like me that don’t have easy access to the actual cuts.


There were no Lemon Tree S1's from Cannarado. He just dropped Gushers. 
There were no Sherbert S1'S. 

I'm specific in which we speak because others will see this year's later. "Off the top of your head " is not accurate information sir.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

The problem is people grow a bunch of other breeders gear and bring their standards as to what a breeder is. Some people like Fords, While Other prefer a Benz. They both will get you where you need to go most times.

You have people that grow copycat and worldstrongest seeds in this thread, so there standards are somewhat else.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> There were no Lemon Tree S1's Ever from Cannarado. He just dropped Gushers.
> There were no Sherbert S1'S.
> 
> I'm specific in which we speak because others will see this year's later. "Off the top of your head " is not accurate information sir.


The Sherb ix is an s1. Just because he named it Sherb ix doesn’t make it not an S1 just because he slapped ix on it.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Gushers, Sherb(was called Sherb ix), and Lemon Tree off the top of my head. i’m sure there’s other one’s, but as i said that’s definitely not a bad thing, especially for those like me that don’t have easy access to the actual cuts.


yeah i dont see the problem

as long as they arent trying charge $200-$250 for a pack like In House they all good with me lol

shit,I cant wait to buy the Gushers,LPC,and Chettah Piss fem crosses for $80

I love what Rado and Envy are doing.Theyre giving people the same hype other breeders are selling at ridiculous prices and only charging $100 max

I'll continue to buy from Rado and Envy and let the hypebeasts continue to waste their money on Seed Junky,Grandiflora,Cookies,etc thinking they're getting a superior product lmao


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> The Sherb ix is an s1. Just because he named it Sherb ix doesn’t make it not an S1 just because he slapped ix on it.


That makes no sense. How do you know he made it an S1. Do you speak or know cannarado personally? How did you even come up with the sherbert is an S1? This should be interesting .. seriously?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 28, 2021)

He also did make Lemon Tree S1’s members in this forum bought packs of them


----------



## SilencePlz (Feb 28, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> The Sherb ix is an s1. Just because he named it Sherb ix doesn’t make it not an S1 just because he slapped ix on it.


Sherb ix is gelato 33 x sherb


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 28, 2021)

SilencePlz said:


> Sherb ix is gelato 33 x sherb


Didn’t realize it, so that’s my bad. Seen bread farms posting it as Sherb x Sherb.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

The thread got changed when @Nate Dogg mentioned S1's. That had nothing to do with the original conversation. S1's of clone only at that had 0 to do with the original conversation and people's work not sure why He even Mentioned S1?s

The conversation was about making males!!!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 28, 2021)

That’s a pretty interesting take that i changed the thread completely by mentioning S1s, when you asked what S1s he made, and I answered your question. Really not trying to argue, so have a good rest of the day man.


----------



## prologger (Feb 28, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> He also did make Lemon Tree S1’s members in this forum bought packs of them


I hope they bring that one back sometime.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 28, 2021)

prologger said:


> I hope they bring that one back sometime.


Green point has or at least had lemon tree s1 recently


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2021)

Lemon tree s1 was dropped by Rado back in oct 2018. Its on page 54 of this thread.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Cannarado has some expensive packs with colabs and just In general. Plus him and envy are leagues apart being Cannarado on top, price has nothing to do with this.


what makes them leagues apart to you?

price has everything to do with it since theyre all basically working with the same genetics

you're just paying more for a brand name


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> what makes them leagues apart to you?
> 
> price has everything to do with it since theyre all basically working with the same genetics
> 
> you're just paying more for a brand name


Okay let me answer between envy and cannarado the way they breed.

The two are in different leagues period.

Price has nothing to do with it..


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Okay let me answer between envy and cannarado the way they breed.
> 
> The two are in different leagues period.
> 
> Price has nothing to do with it..


thats really not saying much

explain please


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> thats really not saying much
> 
> explain please


The Line Work they have done period. Cannarado has a larger library of quality work and not smashing other people's work as mentioned in the thread which envy has done. Again the two are leagues apart. Price has nothing too do with their skill set.

How long have you been growing cannarado?


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The Line Work they have done period. Cannarado has a larger library of quality work and not smashing other people's work as mentioned in the thread which envy has done. Again the two are leagues apart. Price has nothing too do with their skill set.
> 
> How long have you been growing cannarado?


what line work?

they've released like 500 crosses in the past year and they're all F1 and fems

they're not doing anything special

they do the same thing every breeder is doing.Take a male from one of their lines and hit 50 different clones with the pollen.Then take a male from one of those 50 crosses and hit the same 50 clones with pollen from that male to make another 50 crosses

thats not line work


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> what line work?
> 
> they've released like 500 crosses in the past year and they're all F1 and fems
> 
> ...


I asked you how long have you been growing cannarado?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> what line work?
> 
> they've released like 500 crosses in the past year and they're all F1 and fems
> 
> ...


Just because some released a large number of crosses doesn't mean they haven't worked on the males or moms for sometime before release. 

I know you like envy and are in his thread,, but him and cannarado are not even close. This thread has been from 2016 and deeper than the envy thread. If you want to equal them cool.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Cannarado is up there to sir
> View attachment 4840222
> 
> Plus shipping and he has some others just as expensive or more.


I just like to point out that per seed those collab beans are only a few bucks more than the $80 packs. I like breeders like rado and nspecta because they r properly connected and able to source actual breeder cuts and not just ordering cuts from pinkbox or dhn and opening shop.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> what line work?
> 
> they've released like 500 crosses in the past year and they're all F1 and fems
> 
> ...



This is before your time minus gushers Speak less on cannarado . He is nothing like envy


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 28, 2021)

I like Cannarado but old mate has a point. And its not really an argument to say he's been around a long time. So what? So has DJ Short and i wouldnt grow that crap if you paid me.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> I like Cannarado but old mate has a point. And its not really an argument to say he's been around a long time. So what? So has DJ Short and i wouldnt grow that crap if you paid me.


I mean to compare dj short would be foolish. Nobody grows his blue berry soo meh.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4840243
> This is before your time minus gushers Speak less on cannarado . He is nothing like envy


you sound like the typical hypebeast lmao


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> you sound like the typical hypebeast lmao


You are the type when confronted you don't answer the question. 2x now you have done this. I posted a package of a cannarado pack that was $350 and you couldn't say a thing to it, the other time was originally.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You are the type when confronted you don't answer the question.


says the guy whos response was "how long have you been grown Cannarado" when i asked what line work they were doing

you're just fanboying out and not making sense

im really trying to understand why you think Rado is so different from the other breeders you're speaking down on


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> says the guy whos response was "how long have you been grown Cannarado" when i asked what line work they were doing
> 
> you're just fanboying out and not making sense
> 
> im really trying to understand why you think Rado is so different from the other breeders you're speaking down on


He did line worker with Sunday Driver he made a line out of that. He did other stuff I didn't purchase. This is the Cannarado thread. 

Again Answer Questions..


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> He did line worker with Sunday Driver he made a line out of that. He did other stuff I didn't purchase. This is the Cannarado thread.
> 
> Again Answer Questions..


and where is the stuff that came from the Sunday Driver work?

what was released?F2?F3?bx?ix?


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 28, 2021)

Y’all can’t argue in Private Messages? Either post pics of cannarado or shut up goddamn y’all been arguing all damn day about shit everybody knows


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> and where is the stuff that came from the Sunday Driver work?
> 
> what was released?F2?F3?bx?ix?


I Tire of this. You are in Cannarado's Thread trying to compare EnvY. You also came from the Greenpoint thread.

Simply put there are different levels. If you like envy you like him fine the end. Back to rado.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Y’all can’t argue in Private Messages? Either post pics of cannarado or shut up goddamn y’all been arguing all damn day about shit everybody knows


you're right.im done


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Y’all can’t argue in Private Messages? Either post pics of cannarado or shut up goddamn y’all been arguing all damn day about shit everybody knows


You wrote that as I made my reply good.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I Tire of this. You are in Cannarado's Thread trying to compare EnvY. You also came from the Greenpoint thread.
> 
> Simply put there are different levels. If you like envy you like him fine the end. Back to rado.


I never purchased or grew any greenpoint lol

I never even clicked on the greenpoint thread before

you just say stupid shit to try and discredit people when you cant answer simple questions

ok now im done.Had to respond to that greenpoint comment lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The problem is people grow a bunch of other breeders gear and bring their standards as to what a breeder is. Some people like Fords, While Other prefer a Benz. They both will get you where you need to go most times.
> 
> You have people that grow copycat and worldstrongest seeds in this thread, so there standards are somewhat else.


Copycat is complete garbage, are talking about that copycat genetics guy right? He's known scammer. Don't think many people here are running copycat genetics, or at least I hope they are not.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I never purchased or grew any greenpoint lol
> 
> I never even clicked on the greenpoint thread before
> 
> ...


My bad about Greenpoint. I was looking at you in the greenline thread. I answered everything. Everyone can see all the post and your replies the end.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4840243
> This is before your time minus gushers Speak less on cannarado . He is nothing like envy


You pop that manic on dubbs?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 28, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> You pop that manic on dubbs?


Yes I did a few years ago. . It's nice the WaterMelon Kush he made × Sour Dubbs!


----------



## cutliss23 (Feb 28, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well damn, as someone that absolutely loves Banana OG would be more than happy to trade freebies if U get those. Definitely would recommend Envy’s gear for regs. Used a CaliMints(Thinmints x CaliSunset{essentially Sherb bx} so basically Gelato 2.0) stud i found in some freebies to hit the Sugar Rush’s. He has a lot of Cookie Fams genetics in his crosses, and the testers people have found look absolutely amazing. Going to use that chuck i made to make a reg bx of the Sugar Rush


Ive just gotten some Banana OG x Grape Pie bx feminized. Id love to trade


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 28, 2021)

cutliss23 said:


> Ive just gotten some Banana OG x Grape Pie bx feminized. Id love to trade


Slide into them DM’s homie no need to talk shop on a public forum


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 28, 2021)

The site is down, so a restock is probably on its way.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 1, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Y’all can’t argue in Private Messages? Either post pics of cannarado or shut up goddamn y’all been arguing all damn day about shit everybody knows


I just ignore some people on here its easy to spot the know it alls.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 1, 2021)

After 10 buisness days my 2 day money order made it to rado yay. Pie bellys were 5 of 6 and growing pretty funky almost all look like mutants. Hopefully they grow out ok. The grape pie s1s are looking great in early veg. They really turned around .Grape preserves were 100 percent germ rate and looking normal lol. Not much to report besides that.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 1, 2021)

Imo rado is hit or miss if he really worked his lines theyd be more stable and his germ rates would be better. I honestly only buy his beans cause they are cheap and can usually find 1 or 2 keepers...usually. His wide selection is a plus as well. But i do think seed junky and ihg are a step up from rado. Cali growers love seed junky and u cant argue with cali and ihg has some beautiful stuff if you havent tried them then you wont know what im talking about.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Volume one did, but the two that you want are in volume two which drops this coming Friday. You’ll still be able to get them straight from the source with freebies. View attachment 4826667


Missed both of them. Sadly I travel back and forth to Shenzhen, China for making our lights, rolling tables et al.

Anyone wanna hook a brother up? I’ll pay extra over the original price.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 1, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Found this on Rado's site on the FAQ section, I found it Pretty useful.
> "Whats the genetic lineage of this?
> ANSWER:
> *DoHo* = Thin Mint x (GSC Forum x Tahoe OG bx)
> ...


@nc208
Good posting again for all the people that try to compare rado too these other breeders. That just came around 2018 on the forums.

Shows his work/ some of the males he has made to breed to popular clone only's as well as his own mothers he made.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 1, 2021)

A lot of the SA crosses got restocked if anyone’s interested


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 1, 2021)

He has talked about it in the past the differences between "working" a regular line and making fems. I think a lot of his sour apple drop can be an example of what sets him apart. Sure he's got the gelato crosses but instead of strictly mashing flavor of weeks like gushers drop or whoring out an expensive cut like 4516 he went back to SA and mixed in a lot of older cuts. He could have just reversed spritzer or whatever runtz and sold out even quicker than the SA imo.


----------



## Railage (Mar 1, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> and where is the stuff that came from the Sunday Driver work?
> 
> what was released?F2?F3?bx?ix?


He did a Sundae Driver BX, I have 3 packs.


----------



## ChocoKush (Mar 1, 2021)

got two packs in mail of the panama red x sour apple

only got 4 fem seed freebies of skunk valley haze x gushers which sounds interesting


----------



## Railage (Mar 1, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> got two packs in mail of the panama red x sour apple
> 
> only got 4 fem seed freebies of skunk valley haze x gushers which sounds interesting


My payment is still in transit for the Vol2 drop
-_-, I’ll be happy with any freebie, I’ve never gotten one from Rados site.


----------



## ChocoKush (Mar 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> My payment is still in transit for the Vol2 drop
> -_-, I’ll be happy with any freebie, I’ve never gotten one from Rados site.


I got from vol1. Wish could have got the gmo x sour apple but oh well lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 1, 2021)

Just got a text update from USPS that my volume one order was delivered to my mailbox today and that my volume two payment is arriving today. It’s weird that the delays only affected incoming mail up there. Can’t wait to see what kind of freebies I get. Looks like everything is finally getting caught up.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> My payment is still in transit for the Vol2 drop
> -_-, I’ll be happy with any freebie, I’ve never gotten one from Rados site.


It should get there soon. I sent my volume two payment on the 20th and it’s just now arriving today. Your beans shouldn’t go through the same delay. It only seems to be affecting stuff coming into the Seattle DC.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> I’ll be happy with any freebie, I’ve never gotten one from Rados site.


That's weird. Every time I've ordered he has matched the amount that I bought. Were you super late on sending your money or something?


----------



## Railage (Mar 1, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That's weird. Every time I've ordered he has matched the amount that I bought. Were you super late on sending your money or something?


nah and I rounded up on the payments every time I send cash. Separate orders I got the 3 packs of Sundae Driver BX, then a different order was Birthday Cake S1, and the last order was 2 packs of Guavamero.

and now the 2 packs of Blue Apples.

Which I ain’t trippin, the freebies aren’t a deal breaker for me.

I went and bought the White Bubba Hoe x Zelatti 8 seeds and Animal Sherb x Cookie Crisp F3 7 seeds freebie packs for $88 lol


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> nah and I rounded up on the payments every time I send cash. Separate orders I got the 3 packs of Sundae Driver BX, then a different order was Birthday Cake S1, and the last order was 2 packs of Guavamero.
> 
> and now the 2 packs of Blue Apples.
> 
> ...


Damn, that's rough.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> nah and I rounded up on the payments every time I send cash. Separate orders I got the 3 packs of Sundae Driver BX, then a different order was Birthday Cake S1, and the last order was 2 packs of Guavamero.
> 
> and now the 2 packs of Blue Apples.
> 
> ...


Fts I respect you keeping it moving but close mouths don't get fed my friend. You have nothing to lose bringing this up to them kindly. Worse they can say kick rocks and honestly I would personally stop supporting them if I rounded up, ordered multiple times etc and got zilch for freebies. My man had an issue with a male or two popping out of a pack of fem seeds a couple years ago and it took a little back and forth but in the end they heard him out and more than made him whole. I would expect them to apologize and fix u up something. I read futures and I predict one of those outcomes


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> He did a Sundae Driver BX, I have 3 packs.


Nice had 2 of the F1s and F2s(regs), but sold one of each. Definitely excited to hunt through them, but that won’t be until i know everything‘s dialed in to the max. Definitely don’t want to waste them on a shitty or half ass set up, and same with the GP bx(fem).


----------



## Railage (Mar 1, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Fts I respect you keeping it moving but close mouths don't get fed my friend. You have nothing to lose bringing this up to them kindly. Worse they can say kick rocks and honestly I would personally stop supporting them if I rounded up, ordered multiple times etc and got zilch for freebies. My man had an issue with a male or two popping out of a pack of fem seeds a couple years ago and it took a little back and forth but in the end they heard him out and more than made him whole. I would expect them to apologize and fix u up something. I read futures and I predict one of those outcomes


I don’t even trip like that, I’ve gotten their freebies from seedsherenow and from luscious.

Im just growin man, if it’s good it’s good.

and the Rado stuff is pretty cheap


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> I don’t even trip like that, I’ve gotten their freebies from seedsherenow and from luscious.
> 
> Im just growin man, if it’s good it’s good.
> 
> and the Rado stuff is pretty cheap


You got fem freebies from SHN? I've only gotten regs lol


----------



## Railage (Mar 1, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> You got fem freebies from SHN? I've only gotten regs lol


I don’t know where I mentioned any fem freebies? Other than me hoping I get some with this most recent order from Rado the blue apples that’s from his site.

I got a doho freebie and margy freebies from luscious and seedsherenow


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> I don’t know where I mentioned any fem freebies? Other than me hoping I get some with this most recent order from Rado the blue apples that’s from his site.
> 
> I got a doho freebie and margy freebies from luscious and seedsherenow


LoL bruh u were talking about not getting any freebies with your orders from radogear then u started talking about getting freebies elsewhere so I asked a question. Not sure where I said you said anything, just asked a simple question and shared my experience. I've always gotten freebies ordering direct so it's kind of odd your 0fer but good luck man


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 1, 2021)

Can't go wrong with rado, I got a few b-day cross for $40 buck each and they threw and a free pack of roasted garlic margy.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 1, 2021)

#3(pic 7)is definitely bouncing back from me fucking up her root system, and #7 definitely has signs of burn because i transplanted her a little too early but it’s all old damage. #7 (pic 1)is also vegging pretty slow, and looks like she’s going to stay short and stocky. She’s definitely the oddball of the group, and has a complete unique structure from the rest. Looks like she inherited traits from the Afghan deep in her genetic lineage. The rest of the Gushers OG are in absolute beast mode! Some have OG dominant leaf structures like #2(pic 6), #five(pic 3), and #6(pic 4). The rest probably lean towards the Gushers/Gelato in their genetics, like #4(pic 2), #1(pic five), and #3. Guess i’ll find out later in flower once the terps really start to shine. Even in veg i can definitely smell some sweet candy lemon and creamy funk, so i’m definitely excited to see the flowers these ladies start to produce. Most likely going to flip in about two weeks.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 1, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Fts I respect you keeping it moving but close mouths don't get fed my friend. You have nothing to lose bringing this up to them kindly. Worse they can say kick rocks and honestly I would personally stop supporting them if I rounded up, ordered multiple times etc and got zilch for freebies. My man had an issue with a male or two popping out of a pack of fem seeds a couple years ago and it took a little back and forth but in the end they heard him out and more than made him whole. I would expect them to apologize and fix u up something. I read futures and I predict one of those outcomes


Yep. I got a pack once that didn’t come with freebies... or so I thought. I emailed him and he was super cool and sent me 3 packs. Then later on I found the original freebie pack on the floor of my truck. I even emailed back to tell him this and offered to send him some cash and he just said it was totally cool and not to worry about it. 

Anyway here’s what came in today. I was hoping for that skunk valley haze x gushers but I’ve got one more order coming in. Only way I’ll be disappointed is if I get the same ones, which has definitely happened before. The GAK lemon x LPC75 seems legit. I can’t find hardly any info on GAK. I’m curious to know what the mothers are in the butterscotch blend.


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yep. I got a pack once that didn’t come with freebies... or so I thought. I emailed him and he was super cool and sent me 3 packs. Then later on I found the original freebie pack on the floor of my truck. I even emailed back to tell him this and offered to send him some cash and he just said it was totally cool and not to worry about it.
> 
> Anyway here’s what came in today. I was hoping for that skunk valley haze x gushers but I’ve got one more order coming in. Only way I’ll be disappointed is if I get the same ones, which has definitely happened before. The GAK lemon x LPC75 seems legit. I can’t find hardly any info on GAK. I’m curious to know what the mothers are in the butterscotch blend. View attachment 4840985


Fire og
Trifi 
P Kong - some gg4 hyrbid 
Tahoe 
Junge boys lemon jack( or lemon somthing)
Limeberger 
5 alive
Irene

I'm missing a few but that what I remember from the drop. Its probably 2 years old at this point.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 1, 2021)

I know a lot of you don’t open your packs right away but I could resist opening the two I’m for sure popping soon. I’ve never gotten extras in the matchbox packs before but there are 7 in the box wine and 8 in the Bob. Opening the packs and counting the seeds seems to motivate me to grow them out sooner. Thought those of you that don’t open your packs right away might like to know that there are probably going to be extras.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 1, 2021)

Took the grumpz out of the tent for a little pruning and was loving the way the light hit the undersides of the leaves with the pink colors and the frost rails. 29 days into flowering and she is already super colorful.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 1, 2021)

Purple margy lil lower tester. I thought it would be weak because purple punch but honestly, it’s power. Needs more time drying but the smell on break up is kind of a fermented fruit thing, maybe a little lime in there. Tastes great, sour with a little fruit and kush mix. Pretty nice for one pheno no selection, I’m definitely attempting to reveg it and give it another run at least.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 1, 2021)

Looks like it’s zawtz x cheetah piss testers!! Someone was asking what the new ones were ...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 1, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Fire og
> Trifi
> P Kong - some gg4 hyrbid
> Tahoe
> ...


You have the lemon jack ?


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 1, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Looks like it’s zawtz x cheetah piss testers!! Someone was asking what the new ones were ...View attachment 4841261View attachment 4841262View attachment 4841263View attachment 4841264


Zawtz X Cheetah Piss sounds like pure fire. I'm going to be all over that Cheetah Piss drop.


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 1, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> You have the lemon jack ?


Notta, I didnt grab any of the butterscotch. Thought about it.


----------



## a619ster (Mar 2, 2021)

The Butterscotch line was slept on. I ran the "Yacht Rock" Lava Cake #32 x Butterscotch couple years ago and it was fire. Creamy, sappy, vanilla, butterscotch nugs.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Purple margy lil lower tester. I thought it would be weak because purple punch but honestly, it’s power. Needs more time drying but the smell on break up is kind of a fermented fruit thing, maybe a little lime in there. Tastes great, sour with a little fruit and kush mix. Pretty nice for one pheno no selection, I’m definitely attempting to reveg it and give it another run at least. View attachment 4841215View attachment 4841217View attachment 4841216


Every time I scroll by this I have to stop for a few seconds to appreciate. So frosty and delicious looking. I love the purps. I don't care if they're in fashion or not, I'll always have at least one purple strain on my rooster.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 2, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @nc208
> Good posting again for all the people that try to compare rado too these other breeders. That just came around 2018 on the forums.
> 
> Shows his work/ some of the males he has made to breed to popular clone only's as well as his own mothers he made.


Still goin....


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 2, 2021)

Dipping my feet into the cannardo waters was really interested in the macrib genetics its mac x meatbreath from what I can find? Please correct me if wrong I would like to know...
Also had a thought on this line working debate, can you be working a line while still dropping seeds regularly of said genetic? I get confused when guys like fletch from archive who's been messing around with that "tesla" male for years now and 0 packs released to the public of, but he'll put out new Moonbow fem crosses (you'd think the fem only stuff would take longer to work and stabilize idk) regularly he's got like 15 diff x's of it now. But I swear he's said he's also "working" the Moonbow line i so its confusing to me. Idk much about cannardos workings other then reading whats on here sorry to bring another breeder up in here.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 2, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Dipping my feet into the cannardo waters was really interested in the macrib genetics its mac x meatbreath from what I can find? Please correct me if wrong I would like to know...


I got that one too. Macrib is grape pie x MAC, with the MAC being reversed, I’m like 99% sure.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 2, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Zawtz X Cheetah Piss sounds like pure fire. I'm going to be all over that Cheetah Piss drop.


Hopefully he crosses it to the lemonade he could call it piss-o-nade


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Hopefully he crosses it to the lemonade he could call it piss-o-nade


I was hoping that he’ll call the gushers x bob saget coming out next month the aristocrats. That would be just perfect.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I got that one too. Macrib is grape pie x MAC, with the MAC being reversed, I’m like 99% sure.


it’s MAC 1 x Grape Pie

source :

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDrgy85FM2f/


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 2, 2021)

Had to pop something and here’s what I decided...blueberry sundae (from my good homie!!) , orange cookies f1 x zelatti, Zawtz x cheetah piss (testers), cherry pie x Cookie Crisp f3, and pacifier x apple juice 

Should be very exciting and terpy!!


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Mar 2, 2021)

I was reading a review on some mountain bike rims today and came across this and felt it relevant to the conversation.

"Mentioning price in a review can be tricky as it's up to the individual consumer to decide relative worth and value."

What you may feel is price gouging, another person may feel that the products price is fair and warranted.

Had a cheetah pie throw balls 1/3.


----------



## prologger (Mar 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Hopefully he crosses it to the lemonade he could call it piss-o-nade


Hahahaha... or yellow snow.


----------



## prologger (Mar 2, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Had to pop something and here’s what I decided...blueberry sundae (from my good homie!!) , orange cookies f1 x zelatti, Zawtz x cheetah piss (testers), cherry pie x Cookie Crisp f3, and pacifier x apple juice
> 
> Should be very exciting and terpy!! View attachment 4842258View attachment 4842259


That blueberry sundae was legit. I kept em trimmed up high, and didn’t have any trouble. Strong blueberry terps in there.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 2, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I was reading a review on some mountain bike rims today and came across this and felt it relevant to the conversation.
> 
> "Mentioning price in a review can be tricky as it's up to the individual consumer to decide relative worth and value."
> 
> ...


Hahaha isn't that the truth. The way I look at it is there's almost ALWAYS someone with more money and/or less sense then myself when I see the prices of some shit and what people will pay. Hell come to think of it the younger me had less sense and more money


----------



## Snowback (Mar 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Purple margy lil lower tester. I thought it would be weak because purple punch but honestly, it’s power. Needs more time drying but the smell on break up is kind of a fermented fruit thing, maybe a little lime in there. Tastes great, sour with a little fruit and kush mix. Pretty nice for one pheno no selection, I’m definitely attempting to reveg it and give it another run at least. View attachment 4841215View attachment 4841217View attachment 4841216


Believe it or not, there is a 25% Punch out there somewhere. I have never had it but it would be nice to try. Although much, perhaps even most PP is weak, there sometimes comes surprises.


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 2, 2021)

1/2 Roasted Garlic Margy looking male so far

I wish Rado would do another release of those Grape Pie crosses


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> 1/2 Roasted Garlic Margy looking male so far
> 
> I wish Rado would do another release of those Grape Pie crosses


That's a bummer. I believe I had like 4/5 or 3/5 females when I ran it a while back. The best of the bunch was real nice smoke. Gmo funk with a bit of Margy terps.


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 3, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's a bummer. I believe I had like 4/5 or 3/5 females when I ran it a while back. The best of the bunch was real nice smoke. Gmo funk with a bit of Margy terps.


I expected it lol i think the other will be female


----------



## a619ster (Mar 3, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> 1/2 Roasted Garlic Margy looking male so far
> 
> I wish Rado would do another release of those Grape Pie crosses


There has been several grape pie drops over the years, he's dropped it at least 4-10 times in the past 4 years online, events, jungle boys shop, etc...Not sure if it's being released again in the near future but what were you looking for, I have an extra grape pie s1


----------



## tman42 (Mar 3, 2021)

Apples and Peanut Butter #5 day 69 of 12/12, chopping day.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 3, 2021)

Apples and Peanut Butter #1 day 69 of 12/12, chopping day.


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 3, 2021)

a619ster said:


> There has been several grape pie drops over the years, he's dropped it at least 4-10 times in the past 4 years online, events, jungle boys shop, etc...Not sure if it's being released again in the near future but what were you looking for, I have an extra grape pie s1


I don’t even know what was in the latest drop besides the last four strains that were left bc folks snatched it up within a day or two. I managed to grab some grapescotti dough though


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 4, 2021)

Gelato 33 × Zawtz #2


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 4, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Apples and Peanut Butter #1 day 69 of 12/12, chopping day.
> View attachment 4843196View attachment 4843197View attachment 4843198View attachment 4843200


You have to get that dead plant out of there 4th picture in the back, or else all the plants will catch pm. How long have you had it in there for ?


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 4, 2021)

I got my Blue Apples today. Also another beer cuzzie, which is funny because I don’t drink. The freebie was Cookie Crisp f4, which I’m not real psyched about considering my struggles with that strain through two cycles now. This will be the third. But whatever, I think I might be a master of it now. A master of Cookie Crisp f4 and beer cuzzies.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 4, 2021)

I also happened to get a bunch fo stickers from Hikikomori_studio, who is the guy who did the Sour Apple comics. I hit him up a few weeks ago because I noticed that he had done some work for Renato Laranja. He’s a cool dude.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 4, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I got my Blue Apples today. Also another beer cuzzie, which is funny because I don’t drink. The freebie was Cookie Crisp f4, which I’m not real psyched about considering my struggles with that strain through two cycles now. This will be the third. But whatever, I think I might be a master of it now. A master of Cookie Crisp f4 and beer cuzzies.
> 
> View attachment 4843656


Nice freebie man. I personally strongly dislike having to be a tester of a paid pack lol. F1s basically what I mean. I like something that’s been worked on a few generations. Consistency. That Cookie Crisp f4 sounds killer


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 4, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Nice freebie man. I personally strongly dislike having to be a tester of a paid pack lol. F1s basically what I mean. I like something that’s been worked on a few generations. Consistency. That Cookie Crisp f4 sounds killer


I'd normally agree, but 3 out of 5 CC f4 plants have straight up dried out in mid-veg. Two different cycles. I wrote about it in here a week or two ago. I think the issue was trying to straighten up the stock, because I believe the roots between the plant and the ball are weak on this strain. I'm just going to baby the shit out of them until they're flowering.

I'm probably not running them this time. I have Bazookaz, Blue Apples and Upside Down Frowns on deck. I was praying for some Cheetah Piss, but oh well. It gives me something to look forward to this summer.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 4, 2021)

Seeds came today finally got a tester pack.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 4, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Seeds came today finally got a tester pack. View attachment 4843669


That's a pretty good tester there.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 4, 2021)

One nice thing is I'm 3 weeks into flower, so I can pop the seeds today. That's never happens. I usually end up having to wait for months, seeing everyone's juicy buds on here, crying. Crying so hard.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 4, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Apples and Peanut Butter #1 day 69 of 12/12, chopping day.
> View attachment 4843196View attachment 4843197View attachment 4843198View attachment 4843200


Dude wholly shit u grow some big nuggets t man, always an inspiration to step your shit up.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 4, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Seeds came today finally got a tester pack. View attachment 4843669


Gary Payton has y griega in its genetics, amnesia haze x kali mist. Pretty cool


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 4, 2021)

**Side 1***


**Side 2**


White Grape Gushers. 

There should be about 4 more people growing this out, atm. Can you post too see the different pheno's ...


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 4, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4843676View attachment 4843679
> Side 2
> View attachment 4843681


What's this?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 4, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> What's this?


White Grape Gushers


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 4, 2021)

White grape gushers


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 4, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> White grape gushersView attachment 4843686


Nice/cool. Posting with the lights of Captures the true essence of the bud.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 4, 2021)

Lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 4, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I got my Blue Apples today. Also another beer cuzzie, which is funny because I don’t drink. The freebie was Cookie Crisp f4, which I’m not real psyched about considering my struggles with that strain through two cycles now. This will be the third. But whatever, I think I might be a master of it now. A master of Cookie Crisp f4 and beer cuzzies.
> 
> View attachment 4843656


Third times a charm though. Nice score on them Blue Apples, hyped for mine to arrive hopefully Saturday along with a couple others


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 4, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Seeds came today finally got a tester pack. View attachment 4843669


Hell yeah, and a damn good one too! Hope U find something really good.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 4, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> White grape gushersView attachment 4843686


Damn man, she’s looking killer awesome work. How’s she smelling so far? The WGG is definitely in my top 6 of packs that i’m most excited to hunt through.


----------



## YourMarriages (Mar 4, 2021)

Starting to feel like I missed out on Sundae Driver.. Any of the fem crosses still available out in the wild?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 4, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> **Side 1***
> 
> View attachment 4843676View attachment 4843679
> **Side 2**
> ...


What kind of terps are U getting the WGG so far? Looking killer as well.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 4, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You have to get that dead plant out of there 4th picture in the back, or else all the plants will catch pm. How long have you had it in there for ?


Thanks man but that plant was the one I cut before the two posted. I would not have a dead plant in my tent with the rest of my grow, come on. I take pictures right before they get the chop so no worries.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 4, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Seeds came today finally got a tester pack. View attachment 4843669


My Sour Apple Volume 2 order was supposed to be here Tuesday but somehow ended up in San Diego, I live in Eastern Washington state.Can't wait to see the freebies, funny to be as excited for the freebies as the actual order.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 4, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Dude wholly shit u grow some big nuggets t man, always an inspiration to step your shit up.


Thanks man! I do what I can in a tent and all.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 4, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> What kind of terps are U getting the WGG so far? Looking killer as well.


Hey atm, I have a sinus cold. But I would say Sprite or 7up. I'm just collecting dating on this strain this first run.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 4, 2021)

@Nate Dogg and all.




This run was to find a pheno that would grow for quality out of pack. Not as many seeds came in this White Grape Gushers (6) only.

The "Maple" Coke Bottle is about the half way mark for these plants.

The second picture shows how far the buds will be burn down if too close. It went down to the 4th node for some and 5th for others.

Off the light about 22 inches down the buds will develop nicely as in the third picture.. 

So yeah, just about to wrap this up and get some more on the go.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 4, 2021)

Popped!!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 4, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @Nate Dogg and all.
> 
> View attachment 4843958View attachment 4843961
> View attachment 4843963
> ...


Definitely feel U on how bad sinuses/allergies can get, especially this time of year. Also doesn’t help in my case that having multiple hibiscus bushes(highly allergic) in your yard is “mandatory” where i live. True that though, basically doing the same with the run i’m doing. Just to my knowledge no labs in my area will allow U to test for percentages of different terps, THC percentage, etc. No matter how much money U try to give them. Looks like they’re stacking hard as fuck, and looks like the buds are extremely dense. Maple Coca-Cola? Who, what, where, when, and how much? if U don’t mind me asking, what size tent are U using.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 4, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Definitely feel U on how bad sinuses/allergies can get, especially this time of year. Also doesn’t help in my case that having multiple hibiscus bushes(highly allergic) in your yard is “mandatory” where i live. True that though, basically doing the same with the run i’m doing. Just to my knowledge no labs in my area will allow U to test for percentages of different terps, THC percentage, etc. No matter how much money U try to give them. Looks like they’re stacking hard as fuck, and looks like the buds are extremely dense. Maple Coca-Cola? Who, what, where, when, and how much? if U don’t mind me asking, what size tent are U using.


Hey before this phone dies and I have to charge it up 4x4 x 9 or 10 feet. 

This pheno does stack hard. I had another White Grape Gushers that had small buds and wasn't growing like this, so I threw it away. 

The Coke is a Local Thing to My region man haha, just was using for reference..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 4, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Hey before this phone dies and I have to charge it up 4x4 x 9 or 10 feet.
> 
> This pheno does stack hard. I had another White Grape Gushers that had small buds and wasn't growing like this, so I threw it away.
> 
> The Coke is a Local Thing to My region man haha, just was using for reference..


Nice, but the maple coke being only regional is lame! Guess i’ll either have to find a case online, or pay my sister that moved back to NY to send me some.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 4, 2021)

9 wonder melon and one topanga lemon x ssh just flipped. I got 10/11 females on the wonder melons, I’m holding one back to veg more because it doesn’t have much for lateral branching. Looks different than these 9 too, less afghani and has the nice twizzler hollow stems that are easy to super crop. Close up is the topanga x ssh, some of the wonder melons are a lil shiny but not like this.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 4, 2021)

cryptovibes2 said:


> We got marijuana seeds of various species
> 
> 
> 
> Check up our site for special offerings. www.westendmatijuana.com


Reported


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 4, 2021)

Back to Rado though since i can somewhat sleep in tomorrow. Took some pics of the Gushers OG after the light went off, and i might just have to flip sooner than i expected. The Jokerz(i know isn’t Rado’s work, but feel like it could be helpful to some who has something similar) cut is getting a little out of control, and being my first run with the Jokerz/Gushers OG i don’t want them to get completely out of control like the Lemonessence did. i’m pretty sure the Jokerz(again just trying to help, so if any one feels like it has no value to the thread i’ll delete it) cut is a perfect blend between the W Runtz and JFG, so i would highly recommend those who got the Grape Runtz, some kind of cross with W Runtz wether freebies or testers, and anything from the Grape Gasoline compound collab drop, to try topping/LST/SCROG/possibly even main lining them. Every plant is different though. Obviously what might work extremely well for one cut of the same cross, might not at all for another cut. Pics in order Gushers OG #3, G-OG #7, G-OG #4(topped but recovering slower then #1, G-OG #five, G-OG #6(just topped 3-4 hours ago), G-OG #1(topped and recovered in a day if that), G-OG #2, and the Jokerz. Going to wait 2-3 days to top the rest, except for #7.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 4, 2021)

cryptovibes2 said:


> We got marijuana seeds of various species
> 
> 
> 
> Check up our site for special offerings. www.westendmatijuana.com


Lol if you’re not a sponsor U must be the dullest crayon in the box, or just begging to get banned by tagging someone who breeds their own and i’m pretty sure is also a mod. So enjoy your very limited time on the site


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 4, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn man, she’s looking killer awesome work. How’s she smelling so far? The WGG is definitely in my top 6 of packs that i’m most excited to hunt through.


They. Were stretchy and smell kinda lemon i think. These were chopped last month smoke was pretty tasty. The 2. Keepers i. Had will be reflowered soon just gotta wait to take some good size clones. My yield was kinda small but i know it couldve been better. Def not. My best keepers but still good until i start making room for better ones.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 4, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Back to Rado though since i can somewhat sleep in tomorrow. Took some pics of the Gushers OG after the light went off, and i might just have to flip sooner than i expected. The Jokerz(i know isn’t Rado’s work, but feel like it could be helpful to some who has something similar) cut is getting a little out of control, and being my first run with the Jokerz/Gushers OG i don’t want them to get completely out of control like the Lemonessence did. i’m pretty sure the Jokerz(again just trying to help, so if any one feels like it has no value to the thread i’ll delete it) cut is a perfect blend between the W Runtz and JFG, so i would highly recommend that those who got the Grape Runtz, some kind of cross with W Runtz wether freebies or testers, and anything from the Grape Gasoline drop topping/LST/SCROG/possibly even main lining them. Every plant is different though. Obviously what might work extremely well for one cut of the same cross, might not at all for another cut. Pics in order Gushers OG #3, G-OG #7, G-OG #4(topped but recovering slower then #1, G-OG #five, G-OG #6(just topped 3-4 hours ago), G-OG #1(topped and recovered in a day if that), G-OG #2, and the Jokerz. Going to wait 2-3 days to top the rest, except for #7.


My grape pie x runts are cruising along so far very uniform little girls first time doing clearwatermy brother. In law swears they beat rado in everyway lol


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 4, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Back to Rado though since i can somewhat sleep in tomorrow. Took some pics of the Gushers OG after the light went off, and i might just have to flip sooner than i expected. The Jokerz(i know isn’t Rado’s work, but feel like it could be helpful to some who has something similar) cut is getting a little out of control, and being my first run with the Jokerz/Gushers OG i don’t want them to get completely out of control like the Lemonessence did. i’m pretty sure the Jokerz(again just trying to help, so if any one feels like it has no value to the thread i’ll delete it) cut is a perfect blend between the W Runtz and JFG, so i would highly recommend that those who got the Grape Runtz, some kind of cross with W Runtz wether freebies or testers, and anything from the Grape Gasoline drop topping/LST/SCROG/possibly even main lining them. Every plant is different though. Obviously what might work extremely well for one cut of the same cross, might not at all for another cut. Pics in order Gushers OG #3, G-OG #7, G-OG #4(topped but recovering slower then #1, G-OG #five, G-OG #6(just topped 3-4 hours ago), G-OG #1(topped and recovered in a day if that), G-OG #2, and the Jokerz. Going to wait 2-3 days to top the rest, except for #7.


This sounds right up my alley. Good looking out.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 4, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Back to Rado though since i can somewhat sleep in tomorrow. Took some pics of the Gushers OG after the light went off, and i might just have to flip sooner than i expected. The Jokerz(i know isn’t Rado’s work, but feel like it could be helpful to some who has something similar) cut is getting a little out of control, and being my first run with the Jokerz/Gushers OG i don’t want them to get completely out of control like the Lemonessence did. i’m pretty sure the Jokerz(again just trying to help, so if any one feels like it has no value to the thread i’ll delete it) cut is a perfect blend between the W Runtz and JFG, so i would highly recommend that those who got the Grape Runtz, some kind of cross with W Runtz wether freebies or testers, and anything from the Grape Gasoline drop topping/LST/SCROG/possibly even main lining them. Every plant is different though. Obviously what might work extremely well for one cut of the same cross, might not at all for another cut. Pics in order Gushers OG #3, G-OG #7, G-OG #4(topped but recovering slower then #1, G-OG #five, G-OG #6(just topped 3-4 hours ago), G-OG #1(topped and recovered in a day if that), G-OG #2, and the Jokerz. Going to wait 2-3 days to top the rest, except for #7.


I popped a couple cherry on. Tops like 2 wks ago that are bigger than those. Glad they still alive.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Rattle bonesView attachment 4819577


Topanga lemon #4, plant on the right in previous post. She has a weird structure where her side branches aren’t as inclined to grow upwards as the other phenos, but this is the pheno with that tennis ball rubber stink. If you take her past 9 1/2-10 she starts to develop some sweet peach thing. I think i
like her best around 9 weeks. Gotta be day 48-50. About two more weeks


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Topanga lemon #4, plant on the right in previous post. She has a weird structure where her side branches aren’t as inclined to grow upwards as the other phenos, but this is the pheno with that tennis ball rubber stink. If you take her past 9 1/2-10 she starts to develop some sweet peach thing. I think i
> like her best around 9 weeks. Gotta be day 48-50. About two more weeksView attachment 4844244View attachment 4844243


Damn man that looks and sounds amazing! Those 2 pics belong in a magazine or poster(not high times though). Just me or does it seem like the quality of pictures and content in high times is getting worse every year?


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn man that looks and sounds amazing! Those 2 pics belong in a magazine or poster(not high times though). Just me or does it seem like the quality of pictures and content in high times is getting worse every year?


It’s a lot easier to snap a good pic in these 2x4’s for sure. My 5x5’s are gorilla shortys with extensions but the opening is only a little taller than my second layer of trellis. Everything is more of a pain in the ass in the 5x5’s, but they bump


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 5, 2021)

Not going to lie, first opened the box, and got a little bummed out because i didn’t see any freebies. They were ducked off in the Beer Cousy, and loving the new keychain. Especially since this one is blue, and the red one broke a couple days ago. So it came at a perfect time. Don’t drink beer or soda at all, but i know someone that does drink a lot of beer. So he can represent, even though he probably has no idea what Cannarado Genetics. Got the 3 Chapple’s, 1 Blue Apples, 1 Key Lime Apples, and 1 Carbon Apples. Came with Goji Margy freebies that that i’m super stoked about, one pack of DoHo x Sundae Driver freebies, and one that i’m super fucking excited for Zawtz x Cheetah Piss! Really happy that he sent me those specific ones to test, because it was definitely demoralizing seeing how well the Ghost OG x Zawtz were doing, especially since they were just starting to stack/produce some flowers, and made a dumb ass decision. So feel like this is second chance, and definitely seeing these through. Going to have to be on point like a needle though, no more dumb ass rookie mistakes, and definitely upgrading the light. Hope everyone was able to get what they wanted, and good luck hunting everyone!


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Not going to lie, first opened the box, and got a little bummed out because i didn’t see any freebies. They were ducked off in the Beer Cousy, and loving the new keychain. Especially since this one is blue, and the red one broke a couple days ago. So it came at a perfect time. Don’t drink beer or soda at all, but i know someone that does drink a lot of beer. So he can represent, even though he probably has no idea what Cannarado Genetics. Got the 3 Chapple’s, 1 Blue Apples, 1 Key Lime Apples, and 1 Carbon Apples. Came with Goji Margy freebies that that i’m super stoked about, one pack of DoHo x Sundae Driver freebies, and one that i’m super fucking excited for Zawtz x Cheetah Piss! Really happy that he sent me those specific ones to test, because it was definitely demoralizing seeing how well the Ghost OG x Zawtz were doing, especially since they were just starting to stack/produce some flowers, and made a dumb ass decision. So feel like this is second chance, and definitely seeing these through. Going to have to be on point like a needle though, no more dumb ass rookie mistakes, and definitely upgrading the light. Hope everyone was able to get what they wanted, and good luck hunting everyone!


Damn. You weren't fucking around on this drop.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 5, 2021)

YourMarriages said:


> Starting to feel like I missed out on Sundae Driver.. Any of the fem crosses still available out in the wild?


Idk if the guy is legit but some budzrdelicious dude on strainly has sundae driver fem packs for 100. Including blueberry sundae


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Not going to lie, first opened the box, and got a little bummed out because i didn’t see any freebies. They were ducked off in the Beer Cousy, and loving the new keychain. Especially since this one is blue, and the red one broke a couple days ago. So it came at a perfect time. Don’t drink beer or soda at all, but i know someone that does drink a lot of beer. So he can represent, even though he probably has no idea what Cannarado Genetics. Got the 3 Chapple’s, 1 Blue Apples, 1 Key Lime Apples, and 1 Carbon Apples. Came with Goji Margy freebies that that i’m super stoked about, one pack of DoHo x Sundae Driver freebies, and one that i’m super fucking excited for Zawtz x Cheetah Piss! Really happy that he sent me those specific ones to test, because it was definitely demoralizing seeing how well the Ghost OG x Zawtz were doing, especially since they were just starting to stack/produce some flowers, and made a dumb ass decision. So feel like this is second chance, and definitely seeing these through. Going to have to be on point like a needle though, no more dumb ass rookie mistakes, and definitely upgrading the light. Hope everyone was able to get what they wanted, and good luck hunting everyone!


Damn, I hope my payment makes it to him sooner than later.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Idk if the guy is legit but some budzrdelicious dude on strainly has sundae driver fem packs for 100. Including blueberry sundae


This is just my opinion, but there’s been a lot of fake packs going around especially of his older gear, and $100 a pack in my opinion seems a little too generous. Definitely not saying that’s impossible, but extremely unlikely. @YourMarriages i would do as much research as possible before pulling the trigger, and go with your gut.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 5, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Damn. You weren't fucking around on this drop.


Nope was a very bad dogg......again, and just sent payment out for three more when they got restocked to. The Apple Gushers, Apple Biscotti(even though i wouldn’t have pulled the trigger on it if i had known it was the Biscotti Sundae, but who knows maybe the SD adds some exquisite terps along with the Biscotti and Sour Apple), and had to have the Apple Zawtz. i know i know I need to upgrade my light, but Honestly not interested in the Gushers volume three drop. Only things i’m really interested in is maybe the London Pound Cake, if he makes a Bubblegum back cross with the Bubblegum Biscotti, definitely the Cheetah Piss, and definitely the Zawtz. So should be able two save up a decent chunk of change for a new light, especially since i scratched the Tiki Madman itch with the 2 Lemon Cherry Rain(Lemon Cherry Gelato x Candy Rain). Would be pretty stoked if Rado got his hands on that Lemon Cherry Gelato cut, since that’s one of the absolute best gelato cuts i’ve tried.


----------



## YourMarriages (Mar 5, 2021)

Found some Apple Sundae about all I'd be interested in that I could find at a reasonable price. Anything above $100 I'd order the cut from pink box.. Likely better then what I'll find anyway.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Not going to lie, first opened the box, and got a little bummed out because i didn’t see any freebies. They were ducked off in the Beer Cousy, and loving the new keychain. Especially since this one is blue, and the red one broke a couple days ago. So it came at a perfect time. Don’t drink beer or soda at all, but i know someone that does drink a lot of beer. So he can represent, even though he probably has no idea what Cannarado Genetics. Got the 3 Chapple’s, 1 Blue Apples, 1 Key Lime Apples, and 1 Carbon Apples. Came with Goji Margy freebies that that i’m super stoked about, one pack of DoHo x Sundae Driver freebies, and one that i’m super fucking excited for Zawtz x Cheetah Piss! Really happy that he sent me those specific ones to test, because it was definitely demoralizing seeing how well the Ghost OG x Zawtz were doing, especially since they were just starting to stack/produce some flowers, and made a dumb ass decision. So feel like this is second chance, and definitely seeing these through. Going to have to be on point like a needle though, no more dumb ass rookie mistakes, and definitely upgrading the light. Hope everyone was able to get what they wanted, and good luck hunting everyone!


Nice! I’ve got blue and carbon coming in soon. Says Monday on the tracking but I have a feeling they might come in tomorrow. I’ve had a few things show up early. It’s just stuff I’m sending that gets delayed lol.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 5, 2021)

I’m just loving the flower structure on this grumpz. I don’t know how well it comes through in the pic, but I can’t get enough of the way the calyxes are arranged and the little purple tips. This one is gonna be good. I think this one is going to be what I run outdoors this year.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 5, 2021)

Daily biscotti sundae v2 — pretty sure all 5 are female. The front left one is super vigorous and showed pistils while she was still in a 2.5” starter pot. Also pink grapes which are just now starting to really take off. I’m going to have to flower all these while they’re smaller.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 5, 2021)

Getting the gary / piss testers wet will definitely. Keep you posted hopefully we can really show them off on here and ig glad he mentioned us. Forum heads and not just ig.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nope was a very bad dogg......again, and just sent payment out for three more when they got restocked to. The Apple Gushers, Apple Biscotti(even though i wouldn’t have pulled the trigger on it if i had known it was the Biscotti Sundae, but who knows maybe the SD adds some exquisite terps along with the Biscotti and Sour Apple), and had to have the Apple Zawtz. i know i know I need to upgrade my light, but Honestly not interested in the Gushers volume three drop. Only things i’m really interested in is maybe the London Pound Cake, if he makes a Bubblegum back cross with the Bubblegum Biscotti, definitely the Cheetah Piss, and definitely the Zawtz. So should be able two save up a decent chunk of change for a new light, especially since i scratched the Tiki Madman itch with the 2 Lemon Cherry Rain(Lemon Cherry Gelato x Candy Rain). Would be pretty stoked if Rado got his hands on that Lemon Cherry Gelato cut, since that’s one of the absolute best gelato cuts i’ve tried.


Nice you got some Zawtz x cp too!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Idk if the guy is legit but some budzrdelicious dude on strainly has sundae driver fem packs for 100. Including blueberry sundae


I would NEVER trust that!! Do you have any idea how much a pack of say blueberry sundae is ??


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 5, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I would NEVER trust that!! Do you have any idea how much a pack of say blueberry sundae is ??


Someone mentioned Cannarado lost the blueberry cut. I cannot imagine what Blue apples or Blueberry Sundae will be worth. I was feeling fomo on blue apples and have never ran Cannarado. It will be fun to watch auctions in the future.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 5, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Someone mentioned Cannarado lost the blueberry cut. I cannot imagine what Blue apples or Blueberry Sundae will be worth. I was feeling fomo on blue apples and have never ran Cannarado. It will be fun to watch auctions in the future.


I was thinking about this, but I’d rather own an ultra exclusive strain. I feel like a guardian now. I will not take my responsibilities lightly.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 5, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I was thinking about this, but I’d rather own an ultra exclusive strain. I feel like a guardian now. I will not take my responsibilities lightly.


Seriously. It is a responsibility. This is the first pack I’ve ever bought where I actually feel some anxiety about starting it. Those of us that got a pack have something that’s pretty much priceless now. Anyone who bought more than one could probably turn a huge profit on the extra pack. I just hope there are a couple extras in the pack because I’d love to find a couple that are very similar to the original cut.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 5, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Seriously. It is a responsibility. This is the first pack I’ve ever bought where I actually feel some anxiety about starting it. Those of us that got a pack have something that’s pretty much priceless now. Anyone who bought more than one could probably turn a huge profit on the extra pack. I just hope there are a couple extras in the pack because I’d love to find a couple that are very similar to the original cut.


Slurricane, Lemon Dough, Grape Pie Cherry Pie Might do well. I have seen people asking for those hybrids vs a blue berry. Person preference in a market of 100's is something.

I have other blueberry packs by him and don't see them going for that much. 

A cut like blue berry should be simple for rado to get back.

Pop your pack man, see what you get from it there always will be something new. 

Example *Sunday Driver* is meh whatever now as rado keeps churning out more.. 

Or perhaps for different people with different seeds collections , how long you have also been growing cannarado "start of thread till now it is all relative ",..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 5, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I would NEVER trust that!! Do you have any idea how much a pack of say blueberry sundae is ??


Did you ever finish the sugar milk testers?


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 5, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I would NEVER trust that!! Do you have any idea how much a pack of say blueberry sundae is ??


Idk I bought all my sundae driver packs for like 30 bux off glo... guy might’ve bought a bunch to flip at some point. Might not be on IG that much or know about the blueberry being gone


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 5, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> My grape pie x runts are cruising along so far very uniform little girls first time doing clearwatermy brother. In law swears they beat rado in everyway lol


I just popped a couple grape preserves can't wait


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 5, 2021)

White grape gushers buds from the two keepers. My stash the left nugz were from the stretchy. One right was a nice stocky one barely any stretch


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 5, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> I just popped a couple grape preserves can't wait


Post. Up in here so we all can see the differences i have a handful going in solos


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 5, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I would NEVER trust that!! Do you have any idea how much a pack of say blueberry sundae is ??


Hes legit not everyone feels that way i personally, could care less. Its a good cross but not 4 me. He had fresh biscotti and grape nana to but the nana was in new packaging and that came out yrs ago.. Id bite the bullet if he had something i liked and it was sealed. All his are sealed as well he has tons of seeds


----------



## Bodah1 (Mar 5, 2021)

@TerrapinBlazin nice pics dude


----------



## Bodah1 (Mar 5, 2021)

With the blue apples hype...the info said was there’s not gonna be any more blueberry crosses ?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 5, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Hes legit not everyone feels that way i personally, could care less. Its a good cross but not 4 me. He had fresh biscotti and grape nana to but the nana was in new packaging and that came out yrs ago.. Id bite the bullet if he had something i liked and it was sealed. All his are sealed as well he has tons of seeds


Rado is a breeder that puts out so many lines.

In the new year we have Lound Pound Cake, Cheetah Piss, and Zawtz.

That person could have just wanting to get rid of seeds simply.. 

*****Most Importantly *********
Everyone new to this thread online needs to calm down. It's " blueberry " not some exotic one off strain. 

If rado wants it back he will get it back. Does anyone actually have factual claims from cannarado's mouth he lost blueberry clone.

Screenshoot that and post it in here. 

Again it's the cut of" blueberry "....


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 5, 2021)

Rado will get it back and make Many more. 


They never stop..


----------



## Bodah1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks @Lightgreen2k 

tbh 2 friends I’ve switched to Rado in the past couple years have picked random non hype crosses and have found mothers that are ridiculous and cherished . One I think was sundae strudel


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 5, 2021)

Bodah1 said:


> With the blue apples hype...the info said was there’s not gonna be any more blueberry crosses ?


not with that cut unless he reacquires it. I would assume he wouldn't say he didnt have it anymore if it was easily accessible. that guy on strainly has six packs of blueberry x sundae driver, hundo a pack.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 5, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Rado is a breeder that puts out so many lines.
> 
> In the new year we have Lound Pound Cake, Cheetah Piss, and Zawtz.
> 
> ...


he said himself on instagram that cut is gone. Also, good blueberry is not easy to come across and his BB crosses have a lot of positive reviews.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> not with that cut unless he reacquires it. I would assume he wouldn't say he didnt have it anymore if it was easily accessible. that guy on strainly has six packs of blueberry x sundae driver, hundo a pack.


When has cannarado ever said he lost blue berry? I should message cannarado pnw and say there is a rumor floating around the baords that he "lost the cut" but who has 100% info that he lost " blueberry "


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> he said himself on instagram that cut is gone. Also, good blueberry is not easy to come across and his BB crosses have a lot of positive reviews.


Can you get me this quote. I have never seen that.

To be fair " don't want to be going by hearsay or he said on ig ," .
A screen shot would be nice.


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 5, 2021)

Bodah1 said:


> Thanks @Lightgreen2k
> 
> tbh 2 friends I’ve switched to Rado in the past couple years have picked random non hype crosses and have found mothers that are ridiculous and cherished . One I think was sundae strudel


I had a crazy banana sundae..funny banana og is popular again


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 5, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Can you get me this quote. I have never seen that.


it's in the thread somewhere prior to the volume one drop


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> it's in the thread somewhere prior to the volume one drop


Thats not going to work for me in the thread somewhere. I was on his ig and couldn't find that post. Also want on cannarado pnw. But anyone that has Real Time Info that can post that he lost blueberry great.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 5, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Rado is a breeder that puts out so many lines.
> 
> In the new year we have Lound Pound Cake, Cheetah Piss, and Zawtz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 5, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> View attachment 4845168


Thank you..


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 5, 2021)

I was planning on skipping the Sour Apple drop until I read that.


----------



## Bodah1 (Mar 5, 2021)

@tman42 you ever grow random stuff that was surprising and stands out?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 5, 2021)

Search engine works fine, but @lusidghost posted it. Don't hide and erase your post @tman42


----------



## tman42 (Mar 5, 2021)

I was going to post this because in the past you have told people the same shit when they have asked questions but when people actually tried to tell you it was not good enough. Sometimes you act so negative to people I was going to give some back but then I thought better of myself. I am not hiding anything except returning the assholeness you give out. So there I guess its not "hidden" any longer.

Never tried to hide anything just trying to be a better person then that.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 5, 2021)

Bodah1 said:


> @tman42 you ever grow random stuff that was surprising and stands out?


So far the Scampi sticks out in my mind as it surprised me. I plan on getting back to those someday lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 5, 2021)

tman42 said:


> I was going to post this because in the past you have told people the same shit when they have asked questions but when people actually tried to tell you it was not good enough. Sometimes you act so negative to people I was going to give some back but then I thought better of myself. I am not hiding anything except returning the assholeness you give out. So there I guess its not "hidden" any longer.
> 
> Never tried to hide anything just trying to be a better person then that.


I'm frank. Too the point.. good on being a better person.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 5, 2021)

Can someone be my friend and refer me to the uh GLO deals? Not sure how that works


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 6, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Can someone be my friend and refer me to the uh GLO deals? Not sure how that works


Depending on what you are getting he applies it at the end of sale online. Your cart should be adjusted at checkout . Email him first.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 6, 2021)

Railage said:


> the Glazed Apricot Gelato I tried was pretty good nice gassy/gelato notes, it won the Cowboy Cup in Oklahoma, it’s not better than my Acai Gelato x Kush Mints 11 that we entered that didn’t even place but whatever.
> 
> SHITSRIGGED but whatever.
> 
> Besides all that the Orange Cookies x Zelatti looked fun, I got an 8 pack of White Bubba Hoe x Zelatti I need to run.


I have the glazed apricot gelato clone. Shits bomb.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 6, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Someone mentioned Cannarado lost the blueberry cut. I cannot imagine what Blue apples or Blueberry Sundae will be worth. I was feeling fomo on blue apples and have never ran Cannarado. It will be fun to watch auctions in the future.


Yeah he did lose it, which absolutely fucking sucks. That blueberry cut he had was the fucking truth!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 6, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> I just popped a couple grape preserves can't wait


Nice, got a pack of those myself and definitely excited to pop them. Also the Pyxy Dust(Pyxy Styx x Runtz) to


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 6, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Did you ever finish the sugar milk testers?


Yes. Pics coming soon. Kept only 1 of them. Super loud grape and cream terps. Nice structure and overall very fun to grow. I got spider mites mid flower so that caused issues. Totally my fault. Just got roots on a reveg. Running again soon.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 6, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Someone mentioned Cannarado lost the blueberry cut. I cannot imagine what Blue apples or Blueberry Sundae will be worth. I was feeling fomo on blue apples and have never ran Cannarado. It will be fun to watch auctions in the future.


Just popped my only and last 2 blueberry sundae.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 6, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Rado will get it back and make Many more.
> 
> View attachment 4845163
> They never stop..


Just ran Birthday Blues and Herb pics coming soon. 48 hr dark starts today.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 6, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have the glazed apricot gelato clone. Shits bomb.


I’m going to see myself soon!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 6, 2021)

Zawtz x Cheetah Piss next 5 are all different phenos of sugar rush and last 4 are birthday blues


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 6, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Just popped my only and last 2 blueberry sundae.


With DjDhort losing his Blueberry and Rado losing his. (I understand its not the same cuts) I hope people do some preservations on these types of lines. Before we know it Blueberry is RKS


----------



## Raymond Knight (Mar 6, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Peanut Sundae
> View attachment 4839674


Mine gave me tons of resin. Also my scissor hash was silver.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 6, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> With DjDhort losing his Blueberry and Rado losing his. (I understand its not the same cuts) I hope people do some preservations on these types of lines. Before we know it Blueberry is RKS


Yeah I’m popping that pack pretty much as soon as it comes in, and saving and sharing the best blueberry leaner I find is a high priority. Blueberry is sort of sentimental to be because it was the best bud I was able to get back in high school. I’ve been wanting a good blueberry pheno since I started growing.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 6, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> With DjDhort losing his Blueberry and Rado losing his. (I understand its not the same cuts) I hope people do some preservations on these types of lines. Before we know it Blueberry is RKS


I have vivid memories of smelling RKS when I was a kid. For whatever reason I've always loved the scent of skunk. I remember picking this out at the store, and noticing that my dad was getting a little too into smelling my toy.


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 6, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I have vivid memories of smelling RKS when I was a kid. For whatever reason I've always loved the scent of skunk. I remember picking this out at the store, and noticing that my dad was getting a little too into smelling my toy.
> View attachment 4845644


My dad no longer smokes but whenever the topic comes up he always says. If i could ever find a sack of skunk id dabble again.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 6, 2021)

I just bid on a Stinktor toy. If I don't win it I'm going to outright buy one. I will not let Stinktor go the way of his ancestors. It will be living in my grow.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 6, 2021)

I already have the orange version of this shirt overlooking operations.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 6, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I have vivid memories of smelling RKS when I was a kid. For whatever reason I've always loved the scent of skunk. I remember picking this out at the store, and noticing that my dad was getting a little too into smelling my toy.
> View attachment 4845644


That looks like a He man /She Ra toy.. 
Cool times if is..


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 6, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That looks like a He man /She Ra toy..
> Cool times if is..


He Man. I only owned three figures: a He Man that made a cap pop when he punched, some robotic guy, and Stinktor. 

But anyway. Resume Radoing.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 6, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’m popping that pack pretty much as soon as it comes in, and saving and sharing the best blueberry leaner I find is a high priority. Blueberry is sort of sentimental to be because it was the best bud I was able to get back in high school. I’ve been wanting a good blueberry pheno since I started growing.


Peak has a Blueberry IBL that you can dig through to find a nice blueberry pheno. $30-40 a pack. Lots of mutants and so so plants but there’s nice ones in there if you look.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 6, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’m popping that pack pretty much as soon as it comes in, and saving and sharing the best blueberry leaner I find is a high priority. Blueberry is sort of sentimental to be because it was the best bud I was able to get back in high school. I’ve been wanting a good blueberry pheno since I started growing.


smelled and tasted like the syrup in a can of duncan hines muffin mix!?? lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 6, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> smelled and tasted like the syrup in a can of duncan hines muffin mix!?? lol


I remember it smelling like skunky blueberry jam. Very fond memories and I hope I find something similar in the blue apples. 

Here’s my two nice looking weed nap. The bigger one on the right definitely looks like she’s rocking the TK91 and the smaller one on the left should hopefully be a nice sundae driver leaner. I’m flipping these as soon as the clones root. I’m going to keep all of my pheno hunts smaller now that I’ve got some nice cuts for producing weight.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 6, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Peak has a Blueberry IBL that you can dig through to find a nice blueberry pheno. $30-40 a pack. Lots of mutants and so so plants but there’s nice ones in there if you look.


That might be interesting. I’ve read a lot about the mutants that come with blueberry. I’ve never hunted an IBL either. Still if Rado’s blueberry cut was as awesome as Nate and others have said then I definitely want something like it. I was hoping that order would show up today but it’s looking like I won’t get it until Monday. The anticipation is killing me lol.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 6, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That might be interesting. I’ve read a lot about the mutants that come with blueberry. I’ve never hunted an IBL either. Still if Rado’s blueberry cut was as awesome as Nate and others have said then I definitely want something like it. I was hoping that order would show up today but it’s looking like I won’t get it until Monday. The anticipation is killing me lol.


If someone has the space to run some Reg’s there’s some nice blueberry in there and some colour too. It’s finicky in veg but smooths out in flower. He used three blueberry lines years back and has worked it towards the indica side of blueberry. It makes true hybrids . Sorry to ramble on but i can vouch for its genetics. But you’ll have to hunt


----------



## prologger (Mar 6, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> If someone has the space to run some Reg’s there’s some nice blueberry in there and some colour too. It’s finicky in veg but smooths out in flower. He used three blueberry lines years back and has worked it towards the indica side of blueberry. It makes true hybrids . Sorry to ramble on but i can vouch for its genetics. But you’ll have to hunt


That might be good project for next fall. With all these crazy ass crosses going around, a back to blueberry hunt may be in order.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Mar 6, 2021)

Pretty happy with this lot..


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 6, 2021)

I really want those skunk valley haze x gushers freebies. Hopefully they give me those or the cheetah piss x white runtz in the next order. I’ll be super stoked about either.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 6, 2021)

prologger said:


> That might be good project for next fall. With all these crazy ass crosses going around, a back to blueberry hunt may be in order.


Yes we are going back to the oldies in a sense. Well I guess I haven’t stopped growing old school stuff along with the newer stuff available. Dig through some blueberry for a male that has some vigour and hit a Blueberry Sundae. It would be like most companies are doing using worked landrace lines for a male to hit the same elites that they all hold. After your done send me a couple to test. Lol


----------



## prologger (Mar 6, 2021)

Hang in there, Blueberry cut.... hahahaha.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 6, 2021)

prologger said:


> Hang in there, Blueberry cut.... hahahaha.View attachment 4846049





prologger said:


> Hang in there, Blueberry cut.... hahahaha.View attachment 4846049


Jacked up on the barley? Lol
Which cut is that?


----------



## prologger (Mar 6, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Jacked up on the barley? Lol
> Which cut is that?


Blueberry Sundae. One of the lesser of the two phenos. I cropped them up high. Had a lot of cuts.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 6, 2021)

After a slight detour my order showed up today and I can't be happier. Probably run a combo of testers and freebies in my small tent this next round.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 6, 2021)

tman42 said:


> After a slight detour my order showed up today and I can't be happier. Probably run a combo of testers and freebies in my small tent this next round.
> View attachment 4846136


So far there has been "Cheetah Piss × "

Sundae Driver
White Runtz
Gary Payton

Can't wait too see what's up next.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 6, 2021)

If I wanted the grape gasoline by itself where would I look for that???


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 6, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> If I wanted the grape gasoline by itself where would I look for that???


I believe they’ll release a grape gasoline S1 at some point. I saw it on the list.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 6, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So far there has been "Cheetah Piss × "
> 
> Sundae Driver
> White Runtz
> ...


Got the Papaya x Cheetah Piss with my SA volume 1 order (have two up already).


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 6, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So far there has been "Cheetah Piss × "
> 
> Sundae Driver
> White Runtz
> ...


And Zawtz !!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 6, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> If I wanted the grape gasoline by itself where would I look for that???


Compound genetics released it. I have them myself. That’s where I got my grape gasoline from.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 6, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Compound genetics released it. I have them myself. That’s where I got my grape gasoline from.


What’s the potency like?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 6, 2021)

Pretty sure I have Motorbreath 15 x Cheetah Piss.

Unfortunately had to kill everything else I had in my room and will live through you folks for a bit.

Likely will start the testers in a couple weeks just to get something growing.



BTW if you can locate Sundae Strudel that’d be one to grab.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 6, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> And Zawtz !!


Got the Zawtz x Cheetah Piss too. Would be dope to get the Gary Payton x Cheetah Piss, but definitely happy that RadoPNW hooked me up with the one he gave me. From what i’ve seen Cheetah Piss seems to be mostly everyone that buys cookies genetics favorite, and Gary Payton is a close second.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 6, 2021)

tman42 said:


> So far the Scampi sticks out in my mind as it surprised me. I plan on getting back to those someday lol


What were the terps like on that? Wild combination I’m sure it was fire


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 6, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Pretty sure I have Motorbreath 15 x Cheetah Piss.
> 
> Unfortunately had to kill everything else I had in my room and will live through you folks for a bit.
> 
> ...


Glo has three packs of sundae strudel in stock


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 6, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Got the Zawtz x Cheetah Piss too. Would be dope to get the Gary Payton x Cheetah Piss, but definitely happy that RadoPNW hooked me up with the one he gave me. From what i’ve seen Cheetah Piss seems to be mostly everyone that buys cookies genetics favorite, and Gary Payton is a close second.


That’s because cheetah piss has lemon tree in its genetics. Wish rado still worked that cut, would’ve been a fire cross with the sour apple


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 6, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Pretty sure I have Motorbreath 15 x Cheetah Piss.
> 
> Unfortunately had to kill everything else I had in my room and will live through you folks for a bit.
> 
> ...





Nate Dogg said:


> Got the Zawtz x Cheetah Piss too. Would be dope to get the Gary Payton x Cheetah Piss, but definitely happy that RadoPNW hooked me up with the one he gave me. From what i’ve seen Cheetah Piss seems to be mostly everyone that buys cookies genetics favorite, and Gary Payton is a close second.


You guys have nice grabs. I'll post what Rado sends me. I have soo much going on atm.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 6, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> That’s because cheetah piss has lemon tree in its genetics. Wish rado still worked that cut, would’ve been a fire cross with the sour apple


What have you seen the genetics line on Cheetah Piss? 

So Many descriptions out atm..


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 6, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What have you seen the genetics line on Cheetah Piss?
> 
> So Many descriptions out atm..


The consensus is lemonade x gelato 42 x London pc 93 or someshit. It’s cookies fam and they don’t give a fuck about muddying the waters when it comes to genetics so no idea what the order is. Lemonade is either lemon tree or an s1 of lemon tree from what I gather


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 6, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> That’s because cheetah piss has lemon tree in its genetics. Wish rado still worked that cut, would’ve been a fire cross with the sour apple


True, heard conflicting stories about Lemonade, and Lemon Tree. From the pictures Cookies posted their Lemonade cut gets a lot more purple to it than any cut or S1 of Lemon Tree i’ve seen. Also vaguely remember the their lemonade cut could be across of Cherry Pie and Lemon Tree. Who the fuck knows though, not saying Cookies doesn’t make quality genetics, but they definitely aren’t well known for being honest about the genetic lineage of their work. Then again they could’ve always just lowered the temperatures to essentially stress to turn purple, and a lot of miss informed buyers think purple has anything to do with quality. Yeah some strains that turn purple due to genetics are fire, but just because it’s purple doesn’t necessarily mean it’s quality.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 6, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> The consensus is lemonade x gelato 42 x London pc 93 or someshit. It’s cookies fam and they don’t give a fuck about muddying the waters when it comes to genetics so no idea what the order is. Lemonade is either lemon tree or an s1 of lemon tree from what I gather


I just sent one of the cookie fam members a message that I have dealings with. If he answers it, I will post. 


Nate Dogg said:


> True, heard conflicting stories about Lemonade, and Lemon Tree. From the pictures Cookies posted their Lemonade cut gets a lot more purple to it than any cut or S1 of Lemon Tree i’ve seen. Also vaguely remember the their lemonade cut could be across of Cherry Pie and Lemon Tree. Who the fuck knows though, not saying Cookies doesn’t make quality genetics, but they definitely aren’t well known for being honest about the genetic lineage of their work. Then again they could’ve always just lowered the temperatures to essentially stress to turn purple, and a lot of miss in formed buyers sink Purple has anything to do with quality. Yeah some strains that turn purple due to genetics are fire, but just because it’s purple doesn’t necessarily mean it’s quality.


I just new Grandiflora to have Lemonade ... 
You have a few weeks to get these off and do a good job for rado.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 6, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’m popping that pack pretty much as soon as it comes in, and saving and sharing the best blueberry leaner I find is a high priority. Blueberry is sort of sentimental to be because it was the best bud I was able to get back in high school. I’ve been wanting a good blueberry pheno since I started growing.


Honestly that would probably be a good idea for everyone that got a pack of Blue Apples. He would probably also appreciate getting a cut that either leads heavily towards the blueberry, or is even better than that cut of blueberry he had. Probably highly unlikely though, since it was a very limited drop. Never say never though


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 6, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I just sent one of the cookie fam members a message that I have dealings with. If he answers it, I will post.
> 
> 
> I just new Grandiflora to have Lemonade ...
> You have a few weeks to get these off and do a good job for rado.


Get what off? Delete my post?


----------



## tman42 (Mar 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> What were the terps like on that? Wild combination I’m sure it was fire


Had the lemon on the inhale and the GMO on the exhale, smelled like a funky lemon. Only ran 1 seed so like I said I will come back to that and run more some day.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 7, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> This is straight from Berner, doesn’t look like Lemon Tree, or a S1 and seriously doubt it’s Lemon Tree S1 a hybrid. Honestly wouldn’t be surprised if it was crossed to Cherry Pie, again don’t remember where i seen it. @LightGreen plan on explaining what U mean? i really don’t understand what you’re trying to say? Did i say Cookies not being honest about their genetics to dissuade copy cats is a bad thing? i clearly said they make good genetics, but who the fuck knows what the exact lineage is because they’re not completely honest about the genetic lineage of their in-house genetics which isn’t a bad thing, because again it dissuades copycats trying to re-create their hard work. Honestly i hope you missed quoted me, meant to quote someone else, and this isn’t a threat. Especially after we had a pretty good conversation after U DM me.


It’s just part of the genetic makeup. Lemonade x gelato 42 x lpc 93. Cheetah piss isn’t an s1 of lemon tree but it definitely has lemon tree genetics in it. If that lineage is true, who knows


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> It’s just part of the genetic makeup. Lemonade x gelato 42 x lpc 93. Cheetah piss isn’t an s1 of lemon tree but it definitely has lemon tree genetics in it. If that lineage is true, who knows


True, was talking more about the genetic lineage of Lemonade


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 7, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> What’s the potency like?


Hits hella hard!! I need to hunt the rest of the pack!!


----------



## shwamp (Mar 7, 2021)

Man I was happy with my lpc x lemon gak freebies and now that I see all the ones you guys are getting, I'm kind of jealous. I'd love to get cheetah piss or gary payton crosses.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 7, 2021)

PLEASE READ THIS
This is supposed to be a place where we can all share our thoughts on Cannarado Genetics, and our experiences with them good or bad. 

This isn’t supposed to be a place to talk down to people or to bully them. We are all at different stages in our growing from beginner to “professional”. 

It’s been brought to my attention that some negative things have been going on here and is even going so far as to scare some people away from this thread and cannarado genetics all together!! I’m sure that this shouldn’t be allowed here. 

This is all just my opinion. This isn’t my thread. I own nothing or no one. I just want people to feel safe and comfortable and ultimately grow the best genetics, Cannarado, and share they’re experiences. 

Let’s come together to tighten all this up. Please feel free to communicate with me here or in private. Although airing this out in the open is the proper way. Thanks


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 7, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> PLEASE READ THIS
> This is supposed to be a place where we can all share our thoughts on Cannarado Genetics, and our experiences with them good or bad.
> 
> This isn’t supposed to be a place to talk down to people or to bully them. We are all at different stages in our growing from beginner to “professional”.
> ...


Big facts man! Like Rado says grow Love not hate!


----------



## topshelfgeez (Mar 7, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Get what off? Delete my post?


 @Lightgreen2k is obviously talking about growing Rado's testers and providing updates to Rado in a timely fashion . Not sure if receiving tester freebies with your order makes you a tester but I don't think he was being malicious lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 7, 2021)

topshelfgeez said:


> @Lightgreen2k is obviously talking about growing Rado's testers and providing updates to Rado in a timely fashion . Not sure if receiving tester freebies with your order makes you a tester but I don't think he was being malicious lol


True, was confused with what he meant by saying get it off. Didn’t know if he was asking me to delete by guessing what the genetics in lemonade is. Honestly apologize if i come off rude or snippy i had a real fucked up weekend.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 7, 2021)

Look at this pathetic Cookie Crisp f4 at three weeks. Everything else is looking very healthy. I think it might be overwatered, but all of my plants are in the same bed so there’s nothing I can really do. I’m also running multiple strains, so pleasing them all is challenging.

The same thing happened last cycle, but it pulled out of its funk about a month in and became one my nicest plants. We’ll see.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 7, 2021)

topshelfgeez said:


> @Lightgreen2k is obviously talking about growing Rado's testers and providing updates to Rado in a timely fashion . Not sure if receiving tester freebies with your order makes you a tester but I don't think he was being malicious lol


Exactly..thanks.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 7, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Get what off? Delete my post?


No man, I was saying you have a few weeks too start and do a test well prior to him having them for sale in a few months from now at current time. 

Time flies, and before you know it, the release will be here.

Also asking Grandiflora [Mark] what Cheetah Piss, because he works directly with cookies and I have dealings with him. 

Simple ways to find out what it is..


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 7, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> PLEASE READ THIS
> This is supposed to be a place where we can all share our thoughts on Cannarado Genetics, and our experiences with them good or bad.
> 
> This isn’t supposed to be a place to talk down to people or to bully them. We are all at different stages in our growing from beginner to “professional”.
> ...


Forgive me for not knowing but who are you? Are you affiliated with Rado? Is that something he said and you are passing it on? Are you part of RIU mods? Just weird cause this kinda stuff happens in every thread just about at one time or another, no?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 7, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Forgive me for not knowing but who are you? Are you affiliated with Rado? Is that something he said and you are passing it on? Are you part of RIU mods? Just weird cause this kinda stuff happens in every thread just about at one time or another, no?


"This is all just my opinion. This isn’t my thread. I own nothing or no one. I just want people to feel safe and comfortable and ultimately grow the best genetics, Cannarado, and share they’re experiences." 

"That is there in his post"

You should have seen the thread in 2016/2017.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 7, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Forgive me for not knowing but who are you? Are you affiliated with Rado? Is that something he said and you are passing it on? Are you part of RIU mods? Just weird cause this kinda stuff happens in every thread just about at one time or another, no?


No no and no. I post to this thread al the time. Been told I’ve grown the frostiest nug on the thread, and live cannarado genetics. I was very to the point in my post. Thanks.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 7, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> "This is all just my opinion. This isn’t my thread. I own nothing or no one. I just want people to feel safe and comfortable and ultimately grow the best genetics, Cannarado, and share they’re experiences."
> 
> "That is there in his post"
> 
> You should have seen the thread in 2016/2017.


Thanks


----------



## tman42 (Mar 7, 2021)

Tent #2 day 52 of 12/12


Gushers S1 (Front and Back left side)


King G x Grumpz tester (Front middle)


Gushcotti Sundae (Front right)


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 7, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Tent #2 day 52 of 12/12
> View attachment 4847074
> 
> Gushers S1 (Front and Back left side)
> ...


I’m going to have to try the Gushers s1 someday!! Looks killer and I can only imagine the terps!!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 7, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> No man, I was saying you have a few weeks too start and do a test well prior to him having them for sale in a few months from now at current time.
> 
> Time flies, and before you know it, the release will be here.
> 
> ...


True that, would say it’s a hard decision, but it’s really not. Looks like five of those Gushers OG are going outside, and the Zawtz x Cheetah Piss are getting wet tomorrow. Again my bad for being snippy. Close family member was taken along with his best friend way to soon. Didn’t even know what to say to my brother when i got that call, what can i even say to my brother to try comfort him after loosing his child? Haven’t been able to sleep at all these past three days, definitely been on edge, and only one thing is on my mind. He had an extremely bright future in front of him, and it was taken from him even though him and his friend had nothing to do with what transpired. Wrong place wrong time. He had recruiters from some of the best college football programs in the US trying to court him. The memorial wasn’t even up two days, and someone felt the need to not only disrespect my brother and my nephew by desecrating it, and when i seen that and my brothers facial expressions denial turned into pure rage. Live every day like it could be your last! Long Live Doola and Fly High Nep!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 7, 2021)

Last pictures in the tent of all except two Gushers OG LLD


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 8, 2021)

Starting a 48 hour soak. Excited to even be able to test the Zawtz(specifically a Zawtz cross after what happened last time) x Cheetah Piss. Going to have to throw everything outside, and might have to light dep them. Going to take cuts off of each one. if i kept them all in veg until the Zawtz x Cheetah Piss got big enough to flip, the two Gushers OG in the 2 gallon pots would be either touching the top of the tent or pretty damn close to it. The Jokerz cut would fill up the whole tent, and wouldn’t allow anything below it to get any light. Happy hunting everyone. LLD


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Romulanman (Mar 8, 2021)

Man those $40 Bday cake fems were pretty sweet while they lasted. Is that something he does regularly? I would think not so I bought as many as I could.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 8, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> View attachment 4847527


Do you like Fatso × cheetah piss hybrid. First one shown here maybe.


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 8, 2021)

100% germ on the KLP x Cheetah Piss fem testers.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 8, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Man those $40 Bday cake fems were pretty sweet while they lasted. Is that something he does regularly? I would think not so I bought as many as I could.


Retailers in many industries have to make way for "new inventory " and have 40-60% sales of items. 

This was the case with the birthday cake line, I purchased at full price but whatever, the birthday cake is nice.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 8, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Do you like Fatso × cheetah piss hybrid. First one shown here maybe.


Should be cool. Fatso supposed to yield heavy


----------



## Luvtheflower (Mar 8, 2021)

$100 is about my max when seed hunting.And never once has rado gear let me down.I didn't have to worry if it is in mail and other issues with seedbanks.100% legit standup breeder.Thank You rato.


----------



## jillxjilly (Mar 8, 2021)

Just got my Back to Cookies (GSC Forum x Birthday Cake) fems. 

Unfortunately the freebie was Goji Margy (Pine Soul x Frozen Margy) regs, and I'm not really a fan of regs. Oh well, can't complain about free -- if I ever have extra room I'll try my hand at getting a female  

Either way, I'm very excited for Back to Cookies. I've somehow managed to make it this far without ever smoking a Cookies strain, and I'm curious to see what the genetics are like.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 8, 2021)

jonesaa said:


> View attachment 4847548View attachment 4847549View attachment 4847550
> 
> 100% germ on the KLP x Cheetah Piss fem testers.


That's impress. I need one of those red cuzzies.

Doesn't Apple Turnover feel a little underwhelming during the Sour Apple drop? I mean it's a freebie so whatever, but it's kind of like getting a free older Iphone while buying the newest one.


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That's impress. I need one of those red cuzzies.
> 
> Doesn't Apple Turnover feel a little underwhelming during the Sour Apple drop? I mean it's a freebie so whatever, but it's kind of like getting a free older Iphone while buying the newest one.


I agree, It does... But hell when I saw GAK Lemon x LPC75 I lost it!!! Me and the dogs just went nuts .


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 8, 2021)

"LEFT SIDE"  

White Grape Gushers coming down to the end. Day 63. Again if you find the right one/ pheno it will grow tall and stack.

So much, thay I had to cut off a bit of my tops. (Second picture)

More details about 3rd and fourth picture below.***





3rd / 4th
picture Tape Meausre is from the center of the plant and how long the branches are.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That's impress. I need one of those red cuzzies.
> 
> Doesn't Apple Turnover feel a little underwhelming during the Sour Apple drop? I mean it's a freebie so whatever, but it's kind of like getting a free older Iphone while buying the newest one.


Depending on what you like can make the difference. Most freebies from Cannarado where once for sale.

People were talking about the Apple Juice Line than 2019 (time flies) he puts out abit.

**Apple Juice [Orange Sour Apple × Triple Kush] **

A person getting a hybrid of Wedding Cake × Apple Juice will be happy for that.  

This has a potential for 32% + Thc and 5 %+ Terps"


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 8, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Depending on what you like can make the difference. Most freebies from Cannarado where once for sale.
> 
> People were talking about the Apple Juice Line than 2019 (time flies) he puts out abit.
> 
> ...


Honestly would be stoked if he brought back some of those AJ freebies. My dumb ass gave them all the way to a friend that thought he would actually take cuts and keep them. Funny because he asked me for more seeds a couple weeks ago, was like yeah sure as soon as i can get some cuts like i was promised, and he thought he was slick saying yeah sure i can get you some cuts once they’re ready. Reminded him that i’ve given him probably around 10 to 12 packs, so shouldn’t you have cuts of multiple strains that are ready or at least close to, and it finally registered. There was definitely a long awkward silence, and he said never mind i should be good. The only one i held onto was the cross to the Pacifier, and the new Apple Turnover. Wish i would’ve held onto the cross with the Ultra Sour.


----------



## YourMarriages (Mar 8, 2021)

2 Jumbo Meat pies 1 smaller one in the corner (needed to replace a chocolate pie male) 
1 Chocolate Pie close up


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 8, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Honestly would be stoked if he brought back some of those AJ freebies. My dumb ass gave them all the way to a friend that thought he would actually take cuts and keep them. Funny because he asked me for more seeds a couple weeks ago, was like yeah sure as soon as i can get some cuts like i was promised, and he thought he was slick saying yeah sure i can get you some cuts once they’re ready. Reminded him that i’ve given him probably around 10 to 12 packs, so shouldn’t you have cuts of multiple strains that are ready or at least close to, and it finally registered. There was definitely a long awkward silence, and he said never mind i should be good. The only one i held onto was the cross to the Pacifier, and the new Apple Turnover. Wish i would’ve held onto the cross with the Ultra Sour.


As soon as I'm able to get a shot and resume normal activities I'll give u a holler and c if u still interested and there yours. I've had them on my short list for a couple years now but I've been running mainly fems now and have other Ultra Sour fem xs I'll probably revisit before getting to these.

PS to anyone sitting on ultra sour chem OG I suggest you push it up your list a bit. I got a few different phenos but they all contained a bit of that "old school" taste and high. I personally think american breeding has been going in a great direction but i find it nice to try and have a couple old school selections on hand if u know what I mean lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 8, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Honestly would be stoked if he brought back some of those AJ freebies. My dumb ass gave them all the way to a friend that thought he would actually take cuts and keep them. Funny because he asked me for more seeds a couple weeks ago, was like yeah sure as soon as i can get some cuts like i was promised, and he thought he was slick saying yeah sure i can get you some cuts once they’re ready. Reminded him that i’ve given him probably around 10 to 12 packs, so shouldn’t you have cuts of multiple strains that are ready or at least close to, and it finally registered. There was definitely a long awkward silence, and he said never mind i should be good. The only one i held onto was the cross to the Pacifier, and the new Apple Turnover. Wish i would’ve held onto the cross with the Ultra Sour.


I mean you can direct him to seedsherenow, for purchase of seeds. If he hasn't yet he may not appreciate the seeds.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 8, 2021)

Well I got my order in but I’m really disappointed in these freebies. Really bummed that they’re both just partial packs of slow selling older crosses and not something new. I’m guessing it’s because my payment was delayed by a week and they ran out of better stuff. At least I got the GAK lemon x LPC75 in the first order. Blue apples are already wet.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 8, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I mean you can direct him to seedsherenow, for purchase of seeds. If he hasn't yet he may not appreciate the seeds.


i’ve tried explaining this to him so many times that i’ve given up. Especially Radogear’s website during Rado’s Grape Pie, Sour Apple drops, and when the birthday cake crosses were half off I mean that’s a steal. Well he wanted some but he wanted to just give me the money, have me do it, and have them sent to my house when i was literally in the middle of a current run. Even though I offered to teach him basically how easy it is. Can lead a horse to water but can’t force it to drink. Not gonna hold a grown man’s hand either.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 8, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I got my order in but I’m really disappointed in these freebies. Really bummed that they’re both just partial packs of slow selling older crosses and not something new. I’m guessing it’s because my payment was delayed by a week and they ran out of better stuff. At least I got the GAK lemon x LPC75 in the first order. Blue apples are already wet. View attachment 4847830


You deserved a tester pack. I would say hit up pnw but he’s already came thru with free packs when u misplaced that freebie pack. He’d probably still hook it up if you did tho. Just tell him you’re on the forum and that you’d run em immediately. I was on those blue apples on the v2 drop shit was sold out and I kept refreshing. I hit up pnw email and he came thru with a pack for me. Cool guy for sure


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 8, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> You deserved a tester pack. I would say hit up pnw but he’s already came thru with free packs when u misplaced that freebie pack. He’d probably still hook it up if you did tho. Just tell him you’re on the forum and that you’d run em immediately. I was on those blue apples on the v2 drop shit was sold out and I kept refreshing. I hit up pnw email and he came thru with a pack for me. Cool guy for sure


I wouldn’t be surprised if they ran out of testers before my payment came in. I’m guessing my payment was one of the last to arrive, and I’m blaming USPS. I don’t want to just hit him up out of the blue, but if I decide to place another order I’ll ask for one.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 8, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I got my order in but I’m really disappointed in these freebies. Really bummed that they’re both just partial packs of slow selling older crosses and not something new. I’m guessing it’s because my payment was delayed by a week and they ran out of better stuff. At least I got the GAK lemon x LPC75 in the first order. Blue apples are already wet. View attachment 4847830


Gak Lemon sounds like a tester for the London Pound Cake line he has coming soon. 

I know that Cannarado is Looking for some new testers. Pnw has some atm, but more will be coming to show plants in a new light. People perhaps may have gotten less testers this time around  

Lastly at the end of the day there just testers which will retail later on in the year.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 8, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if they ran out of testers before my payment came in. I’m guessing my payment was one of the last to arrive, and I’m blaming USPS. I don’t want to just hit him up out of the blue, but if I decide to place another order I’ll ask for one.


Hey just answered you to the above. You'll be alright. Cannarado always has new stuff coming..


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 8, 2021)

We’ll see what happens. I sent him an email saying I’d buy one more pack if it gets me some cheetah piss testers, but I also mentioned the postal delay and that I understand if they just ran out. Last time I got goji margy freebies there were 12 in the pack and only 6 this time, and I might have been excited about the sundae dough if there were more than 5 and I wasn’t currently growing two sundae driver crosses. That one does look good though. Just kind of feels like shit luck all around with the week long postal delays.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 8, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> We’ll see what happens. I sent him an email saying I’d buy one more pack if it gets me some cheetah piss testers, but I also mentioned the postal delay and that I understand if they just ran out. Last time I got goji margy freebies there were 12 in the pack and only 6 this time, and I might have been excited about the sundae dough if there were more than 5 and I wasn’t currently growing two sundae driver crosses. That one does look good though. Just kind of feels like shit luck all around with the week long postal delays.


That amnesia haze cross is definitely getting slept on. that should be a fire cross. He has Karma’s cut, peak Dutch haze. He crossed it with the biscotti sundae but I’m not real interested in cookie stuff. I think the sour apple is going to pair well with hazes but we’ll see. I’m popping one of those haze packs with the testers, probably a mango haze.


----------



## Nex420 (Mar 8, 2021)

My cannarado stuff came today. Excited to try this gushers cross


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 8, 2021)

Is Roasted Garlic Margy one of those slow sellers?


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 8, 2021)

I realized I was short on coco, so I have to wait a few days to pop these. For now I’m doing research. They seem to really suck up the cal.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 8, 2021)

Damn. That was a stupid joke that I thought would land at the bottom of the last page. I don't want this kind of attention.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 8, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Is Roasted Garlic Margy one of those slow sellers?


Or he made a bunch of those seeds. Seems like most gmo crosses do well. I paid 100 for a pack of rgm and 80 for my first sundae driver pack but they came with topanga lemon and Al cookie freebies. I haven’t seen shit on those al cookies and I got like 16+ regs in the free pack. Got those off horror a couple years ago. apparently he still has the al cookie freebies if you buy two packs of rado. He’s got some old inventory, that banana og x frozen margy sounds good but it’s kinda funny he’s still slinging those packs from like 2 years ago


----------



## Snowback (Mar 9, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I got my order in but I’m really disappointed in these freebies. Really bummed that they’re both just partial packs of slow selling older crosses and not something new. I’m guessing it’s because my payment was delayed by a week and they ran out of better stuff. At least I got the GAK lemon x LPC75 in the first order. Blue apples are already wet. View attachment 4847830


Just watch one of them turn out to be magic 
Ya know, there could be something nice hiding in the DoHo cross.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 9, 2021)

Bodah1 said:


> Thanks @Lightgreen2k
> 
> tbh 2 friends I’ve switched to Rado in the past couple years have picked random non hype crosses and have found mothers that are ridiculous and cherished . One I think was sundae strudel


I bought these he said it was his fav cookie cross at the time. Real conissouer quality.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 9, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> "LEFT SIDE"
> 
> White Grape Gushers coming down to the end. Day 63. Again if you find the right one/ pheno it will grow tall and stack.
> 
> ...


 i like mine better my nugz look amazing


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 9, 2021)

Gary piss 5 pk had 2 duds, 3 are up and growin out of their starter cubes..


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Mar 9, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> My cannarado stuff came today. Excited to try this gushers cross
> View attachment 4848103


Have some Red Meds getting closer to harvest now, with the Panama Red in there it's on day 100 from 12/12 and I'm just starting to see a few cloudy. I only wet one seed. She got taaallllll.... Very heavy and sticky, low aroma though. Best of luck hunting yours.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 9, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Just watch one of them turn out to be magic
> Ya know, there could be something nice hiding in the DoHo cross.


Oh I’m sure that sundae dough is fire. Not sure if I’ll find a keeper in 5 seeds though. He gave me some info on how the testers work. Said it was mostly random and longer term customers but he’s gonna send me some bubblegum biscotti testers.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 9, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> i like mine better my nugz look amazing


Good to know. Bahaha 



Greybush7387 said:


> Gary piss 5 pk had 2 duds, 3 are up and growin out of their starter cubes..


What's up the testers for the Gary Payton × cheetah piss not growing or just more time needed?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 9, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> I bought these he said it was his fav cookie cross at the time. Real conissouer quality.


I thought he said zawtz was his fave?


----------



## Nex420 (Mar 9, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> Have some Red Meds getting closer to harvest now, with the Panama Red in there it's on day 100 from 12/12 and I'm just starting to see a few cloudy. I only wet one seed. She got taaallllll.... Very heavy and sticky, low aroma though. Best of luck hunting yours.


Idk if i missed it but I’ll try to search for yours in this thread, or if you post some pics of yours that’d be real nice too. Thanks for the love.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 9, 2021)

So just out of curiosity, who else has already gotten their blue apples wet? This is going to be a fun grow along.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Mar 9, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Idk if i missed it but I’ll try to search for yours in this thread, or if you post some pics of yours that’d be real nice too. Thanks for the love.


I'll grab a pic or two later, if I remember. Please do not feel bad if you have to remind me. I have not put any up yet.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 9, 2021)

arrived today


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 9, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4848455
> arrived today


What is that glass tube with an elbow and lid?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 9, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> What is that glass tube with an elbow and lid?


its the stem to my arizer solo vape


----------



## prologger (Mar 9, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Depending on what you like can make the difference. Most freebies from Cannarado where once for sale.
> 
> People were talking about the Apple Juice Line than 2019 (time flies) he puts out abit.
> 
> ...


I had 3 fems outta a freebie back. They are definitely on the apple smelling side.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 9, 2021)

restock just happened. grabbed the apple gushers


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 9, 2021)

Got five out of five already starting to pop their roots out of the Zawtz x Cheetah Piss. Kind of hard to see because i can’t take a steady picture to save my life rn. Around 36 hours or so, not bad at all


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 9, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> I thought he said zawtz was his fave?


Cookie cross at the time read the post


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 9, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Good to know. Bahaha
> 
> 
> What's up the testers for the Gary Payton × cheetah piss not growing or just more time needed?


Read the post it said two were duds 3 are up and growing. One I could tell wasn't gonna pop it was small and misshaped the other looked OK just didn't pop. Hopefully the other 3 are fire.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 9, 2021)

I was going to take some money and blow it on the stonks market but I bought some rado beans instead. I got the last pie box on the site and they are on the way. I’m liking my birthday funk and grumpz F2 so probably start my Num Num and Pie Box together. Originally wanted Krabapple but those went out and pie box popped up. ‍ Can’t smoke stonks.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 9, 2021)

Keep us posted on the pie box. I got that one but won’t be getting to it for a while. Right now I’ve got the blue apples and LPC freebies wet, and I’m gonna feel obligated to start those bubblegum biscotti testers as soon as they come in. I’d love it if they used one of my pics on the site.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 9, 2021)

Is Rados Blueberry sativa or indica?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 9, 2021)

Anyone try out any of rado's Biscotti Sundae crosses?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 9, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Anyone try out any of rado's Biscotti Sundae crosses?


I’ve got one in veg right now. I’m running the daily driver x biscotti sundae and they’re doing well so far. These 5 were the nicest out of the pack, and I think all but one of them is female. The two in back are confirmed female and both look really good. Front right is the male that I’m saving. Once I get a few more really nice looking males I’m going to flower them and do a couple chucks with whichever one stacks the best.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 9, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Keep us posted on the pie box. I got that one but won’t be getting to it for a while. Right now I’ve got the blue apples and LPC freebies wet, and I’m gonna feel obligated to start those bubblegum biscotti testers as soon as they come in. I’d love it if they used one of my pics on the site.


Im dunking half the pack as soon as they land.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 9, 2021)

Grumpz is making these tight, skinny, pine cone looking buds. This pheno looks like she’ll do a lot better topped. The first pic is the main cola and the second is a branch. She just keeps getting frostier and is starting to get some nice gassy funk on top of the fruit. I hope these buds get fatter.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 9, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Grumpz is making these tight, skinny, pine cone looking buds. This pheno looks like she’ll do a lot better topped. The first pic is the main cola and the second is a branch. She just keeps getting frostier and is starting to get some nice gassy funk on top of the fruit. I hope these buds get fatter. View attachment 4848842View attachment 4848843


That looks like the one I meant to keep. I'm excited to watch you grow this out.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 9, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That looks like the one I meant to keep. I'm excited to watch you grow this out.


Nice. This one took a really long time to show sex and is looking like she’ll take a long time to finished too, but as long as the buds fatten up she’ll be awesome.


----------



## prologger (Mar 9, 2021)

Mostly back to cookies.


----------



## prologger (Mar 9, 2021)

Anybody have a good source for Lemon Tree S1 seed? I wish Rado would re visit that line.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 9, 2021)

prologger said:


> Anybody have a good source for Lemon Tree S1 seed? I wish Rado would re visit that line.


Looks like greenpoint sold out of theirs. They’ll probably restock it before 4/20. CSI has one called “lemon party S1”, which looks pretty similar.

Speaking of S1s, the most recent email from GLO said the grape gasoline S1 will be dropping soon.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 9, 2021)

prologger said:


> Anybody have a good source for Lemon Tree S1 seed? I wish Rado would re visit that line.


Check out CSI’s selections, he has Lemon Tree crosses for days


----------



## prologger (Mar 9, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Looks like greenpoint sold out of theirs. They’ll probably restock it before 4/20. CSI has one called “lemon party S1”, which looks pretty similar.
> 
> Speaking of S1s, the most recent email from GLO said the grape gasoline S1 will be dropping soon.


Was that Grape Gasoline even offered on the Rado site yet?


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 9, 2021)

prologger said:


> Anybody have a good source for Lemon Tree S1 seed? I wish Rado would re visit that line.


Green point had lemon tree s1 but not sure if they’re in stock. Csi has lemon party crosses, lemon party is a lemon tree s1


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 9, 2021)

CSI and GLO both have the lemon party S1. It will probably only be $55 from GLO. 

https://gandlapparel.com/product/lemon-party-s1-csi-humboldt/



prologger said:


> Was that Grape Gasoline even offered on the Rado site yet?


Not yet. The GLO email said that they won’t be up for sale until the official release date, so Rado will probably have them up at the same time.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 9, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> lemon party is a lemon tree s1


Check that one, I’m not certain that is 100% accurate. CSI would no doubt label a lemon tree s1 as such. I did read a description once from him and it’s definitely not a straight up lemon tree s1

edit:
From their website 

Lemon Party S1 ~ Lemon Party x Lemon Party

The exclusive Lemon Party cultivar is a tightly held cut…believed to be a Lemon Tree hybrid…this girl is overpowering candied Lemons…so strong, in a room of 50 varietals they out stank everything…super pungent.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 9, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Check that one, I’m not certain that is 100% accurate. CSI would no doubt label a lemon tree s1 as such. I did read a description once from him and it’s definitely not a straight up lemon tree s1
> 
> edit:
> From their website
> ...


this is what he said via email

"Hey man,

The LT x TK utilizes the same Lemon Party (Lemon Tree) cut. I believe Lemon Party is the Str8 Organics cut of Lemon Tree…as I received it as Lemon Tree originally, but it is not the same as the original Lemon Tree cut."

idk what info is really out there on the genetics of that cut, but it looks amazing. search #str8lemonade on insta and there are some pics.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 10, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Check that one, I’m not certain that is 100% accurate. CSI would no doubt label a lemon tree s1 as such. I did read a description once from him and it’s definitely not a straight up lemon tree s1
> 
> edit:
> From their website
> ...


Check out the CSI thread, a lot of people reached out to him and they're getting a lot of mixed information. Caleb said that he thinks it's Str8 Organic's Lemonade, which he believe is an S1 of Lemon Tree. If that's true that means Lemon Party is an S2 of Lemon Tree. I know about as much as everyone though, so don't take my words too seriously (It just made sense to me)


----------



## quiescent (Mar 10, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Is Rados Blueberry sativa or indica?


It was closer to a hybrid in the cross I've grown, BB Sundae.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 10, 2021)

quiescent said:


> It was closer to a hybrid in the cross I've grown, BB Sundae.


Good to see you on IG now, I think


----------



## quiescent (Mar 10, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Good to see you on IG now, I think


That's me, I'll start using it here soon... need to add a few people. 

Got like 60 fem seeds popped, putting out 1st/2nd 5 fingers right now, and a gang of clones I'm sorting through. 

Putting together some sick LEDs today.


----------



## djsleep (Mar 10, 2021)

Those of you whove grown Slap N Tickle: how long did it take to finish flowering?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 10, 2021)

They’re all looking nice and healthy so far. Going to grab some coco on the way to work, and they’ll all get potted into some solo cups later tonight. Definitely not making the same mistake twice, so going to have to figure out where to move all the ladies. That way i can lower the light for the seedlings, and the cuts i’m going to take just in case i want to keep any of the Gushers OG’s in the stable. The Gushers OG are all looking really nice, so it kind of feels like a kick in the balls to have to kick them out. Especially after putting in so much work to get them back right, but definitely want to follow through by doing the absolute best i can on these testers. Was going to pop 4 of something else, but going to give these girls some room so they can fill out, and still have some good airflow. Pics in order Zawtz x Cheetah Piss, G-OG 2, G-OG 1, G-OG five, G-OG 6, G-OG 4, G-OG 7, and G-OG 3.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 10, 2021)

I’m really interested to see how these cheetah piss testers come out. Cheetah piss x zawtz sounds really good. I still haven’t gotten a zawtz cross and those two seem like they’d go really well together. I’ve been thinking about the upside down frown but I think I’d rather wait and buy that one when it’s released.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 10, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m really interested to see how these cheetah piss testers come out. Cheetah piss x zawtz sounds really good. I still haven’t gotten a zawtz cross and those two seem like they’d go really well together. I’ve been thinking about the upside down frown but I think I’d rather wait and buy that one when it’s released.


Me too, with Zawtz being Rado‘s current favorite strain, and seems like the consensus is Cheetah Piss is one of the best strains under the Cookies umbrella i got some really high hopes for this. From the genetics, it sounds like they should have some really good sweet OG, Gelato, and lemon terps. Then again they might blend to make some really exquisite terps that wouldn’t even be expected. Anyone know anything about the Gelato 42 cut? Heard conflicting things about it. Like it’s just 41 renamed, it’s a Gelato cut Cookies never released, or could even possibly be the Lemon Cherry Gelato cut.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 10, 2021)

Beaches (Chem4/GSC x Gushers) at day 45 of 12/12. That sweet gassy goodness


----------



## jillxjilly (Mar 10, 2021)

prologger said:


> Mostly back to cookies.View attachment 4848874


Awesome!! I just got Back to Cookies seeds for my next grow -- would appreciate it if you get a chance to share more pics!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 10, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Anyone try out any of rado's Biscotti Sundae crosses?


Oh yeah!!


----------



## jillxjilly (Mar 10, 2021)

I have sooo many strains I wanna grow lol... what's your guys experiences with loading a 4x4 with more pots than the normal 4-6? Recipe for disaster?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 10, 2021)

jillxjilly said:


> I have sooo many strains I wanna grow lol... what's your guys experiences with loading a 4x4 with more pots than the normal 4-6? Recipe for disaster?


in my opinion it’s a pain in the ass, and more trouble than it’s worth. Then again i always find myself stuffing more than i should into my tent, and making it harder on myself. You get less room to work around, in my personal experience harder to set up supports, water, and clean them up without accidentally snapping a couple branches. Also if you don’t clean them up extremely well, have your humidity in check, and you’re running a strain or strains that are more prone to getting pm it’s not a question of if you’re going to get it it’s a question of when. Just my personal experience, and why i’m just sticking to popping five this round. Not saying it can’t be done, but there’s definitely less room for error. Especially if you’re doing multiple different strains.


----------



## jillxjilly (Mar 10, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> in my opinion it’s a pain in the ass, and more trouble than it’s worth. Then again i always find myself stuffing more than then i should into my tent, and making it harder on myself. You get less room to work around, in my personal experience harder to set up supports, water, and clean them up without accidentally snapping a couple branches. Also if you don’t clean them up extremely well, have your humidity in check, and you’re running a strain or strains that are more prone to getting pm it’s not a question of if you’re going to get it it’s a question of when. Just my personal experience, and why i’m just sticking to popping five this round. Not saying it can’t be done, but there’s definitely less room for error.


Ahhhh great points, thanks!


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 10, 2021)

jillxjilly said:


> I have sooo many strains I wanna grow lol... what's your guys experiences with loading a 4x4 with more pots than the normal 4-6? Recipe for disaster?


Recently I’ve just been flowering everything 12/12 from seed in 1 or 2 gal pots just so i can put a dent in my stash and try a bunch of different strains 

just use smaller pots and you’ll be fine 

In a 4x4 I’d do 16 plants(4 rows of 4) in 1 or 2 gal pots

10 day veg max to keep them at a manageable size to avoid overcrowding(I just do 12/12 from seed)


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 10, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Recently I’ve just been flowering everything 12/12 from seed in 1 or 2 gal pots just so i can put a dent in my stash and try a bunch of different strains
> 
> just use smaller pots and you’ll be fine
> 
> ...


How much do you usually yield In Those 1-2 gals?


----------



## jillxjilly (Mar 10, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Recently I’ve just been flowering everything 12/12 from seed in 1 or 2 gal pots just so i can put a dent in my stash and try a bunch of different strains
> 
> just use smaller pots and you’ll be fine
> 
> ...


I've been wondering about exactly that tactic! (And now I'm back to considering doing this...) 

Have you measured yield at all (or been able to eyeball it)? I haven't read anything on how much yield you can expect if you flip to flower within 0-10 days of planting seeds. Or if you have pictures, those would be super interesting to see.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 10, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> How much do you usually yield In Those 1-2 gals?


It depends on the strain but average yielding strains usually do around an ounce in 1gal pots for me

I think the lowest yield I’ve gotten in a 1gal is around 18 grams and the most was 3 and half ounces

In 2gal pots an ounce and a half is usually the minimum 

It really depends on the strains 

For reference my last run I did all Dynasty/Relic gear.His stuff is known to yield well and i got about 2 pounds off 13 plants all in 1 gal pots

This run im doing a bunch of cookie crosses and other low yielding hype strains so I won’t get anywhere close to what i yielded last run


----------



## jillxjilly (Mar 10, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> It depends on the strain but average yielding strains usually do around an ounce in 1gal pots for me
> 
> I think the lowest yield I’ve gotten in a 1gal is around 18 grams and the most was 3 and half ounces
> 
> ...


Great info thank you. And you literally are just 12/12 from day 0? (Do you veg at all if the pot size is bigger, or do they make use of the extra gallon even in the same timeframe?) Sorry for so many q's!


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 10, 2021)

jillxjilly said:


> I have sooo many strains I wanna grow lol... what's your guys experiences with loading a 4x4 with more pots than the normal 4-6? Recipe for disaster?


A trash can two octabubblers and 1/2 gal pots you could pretty easily run 16 plants drain to waste in coco.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 11, 2021)

jillxjilly said:


> I have sooo many strains I wanna grow lol... what's your guys experiences with loading a 4x4 with more pots than the normal 4-6? Recipe for disaster?


All depends on size. Many years ago a buddy did 320 little ones in a 4 by 8 flood table under 2k watts. Turned out pretty good. Lots of work though.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 11, 2021)

I’m about to do 25 on a 4x4, next to a more manageable 9 on the other 4x4 table, 2-1kDE. Got sunglasses and I really have to get irrigation set up in there and finish controls. 6 days of power out forced me to flower before I was ready in there, but it’s goin. Got a couple of the apple earth and pico de Gallo wet today, the apple earth is going outside and I’ll try a couple of the pico indoor. First rado run, can’t wait to sift through all the stuff in the current run and pop a couple of the gems I got for freebies this fall. They should have a nice home.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 11, 2021)

That's what a sea of green is, right?


Houstini said:


> I’m about to do 25 on a 4x4, next to a more manageable 9 on the other 4x4 table, 2-1kDE. Got sunglasses and I really have to get irrigation set up in there and finish controls. 6 days of power out forced me to flower before I was ready in there, but it’s goin. Got a couple of the apple earth and pico de Gallo wet today, the apple earth is going outside and I’ll try a couple of the pico indoor. First rado run, can’t wait to sift through all the stuff in the current run and pop a couple of the gems I got for freebies this fall. They should have a nice home.


Six days is ultra rough. Glad to have you back in the modern world.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 11, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That's what a sea of green is, right?
> 
> Six days is ultra rough. Glad to have you back in the modern world.


ya, but I’ll put a net up and let em branch out a bit when I move the 1 gallon pots in there, I’m a coco grower so I’m not afraid to push the limits of a 1 gallon pot. Thank god my low temp was 51 in there during the outage, everything sprung back pretty well except the seedlings I had watered right before power went off. I have 2 month old seedlings that look half their age but they are alive.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 11, 2021)

Aside from all that, I do have high hopes for the apple earth outdoor in the PNW, bubba crosses have done well for me before. It was really tough to choose between that, the granny’s gone wild or skunk valley haze x gushers. But I’ll get to those someday, eventually, if I stop buying making and being gifted things I may get through the vault. Clones are a speed bump in the grand scheme of things, but it’s so hard not to keep great things when they are grown. I definitely chose cannarado because I had zero feminized seeds in the vault and needed some quality beans for one offs, if I find something great I’ll pop the rest of the pack and clone em all. Definitely seeing the value there, whereas I was only buying regs because I wanted to make things for myself, but sts is a thing so I’ll probably be reversing keepers rather than hunting for males in my future hunts. Can’t wait to see how that platinum bubba sour apple turns out though


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 11, 2021)

djsleep said:


> Those of you whove grown Slap N Tickle: how long did it take to finish flowering?


i dont remember lol. Not notably longer than any other hybrid ive grown, all i know is that i never even pay attention to the "flowering time" advertised by breeders and i harvest when the nugs say so


----------



## djsleep (Mar 11, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> i dont remember lol. Not notably longer than any other hybrid ive grown, all i know is that i never even pay attention to the "flowering time" advertised by breeders and i harvest when the nugs say so


Thanks. I’m popping some seeds next week, trying to make sure they’ll finish by July with a couple weeks veg. Don’t want to move with plants at end of flower.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 11, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Aside from all that, I do have high hopes for the apple earth outdoor in the PNW, bubba crosses have done well for me before. It was really tough to choose between that, the granny’s gone wild or skunk valley haze x gushers. But I’ll get to those someday, eventually, if I stop buying making and being gifted things I may get through the vault. Clones are a speed bump in the grand scheme of things, but it’s so hard not to keep great things when they are grown. I definitely chose cannarado because I had zero feminized seeds in the vault and needed some quality beans for one offs, if I find something great I’ll pop the rest of the pack and clone em all. Definitely seeing the value there, whereas I was only buying regs because I wanted to make things for myself, but sts is a thing so I’ll probably be reversing keepers rather than hunting for males in my future hunts. Can’t wait to see how that platinum bubba sour apple turns out though


I heard driver does well outdoor my last kush run outdoor had mold. But goodluck


----------



## Houstini (Mar 11, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> I heard driver does well outdoor my last kush run outdoor had mold. But goodluck


Thanks, I need all the luck I can get outdoor.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 11, 2021)

What this strain gonna be named, chonker piss?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 11, 2021)

Hahahaha I would call it honky piss lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 11, 2021)

So popped some Chappel, lemon g x grape pie bx, pacifier x apple juice, skunk valley haze x Gushers, and fuzzy pie!! Thanks so much to the homie for looking out BIG time!! These pops are for you!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 11, 2021)

You got 10 in the chapple? That’s awesome!


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 11, 2021)

I had a couple spots open up so I thought I'd drop a single bean of each. Fpog/SD is one of the flavors I never get tired of. I won these from a charity auction a couple of years ago


----------



## groovymannnn (Mar 11, 2021)

Just picked these guys up and some birthday blues! Has anyone ever ran the Socks before?? Not sure what to pop first ...


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 12, 2021)

Nice scores! I still haven’t run any of the birthday cake crosses I got. I got caipirinha and 7 sins. I’d imagine that the socks is super loud and gassy. I’ve been interested in the goodnight moon and might have bought it if I hadn’t picked up the weed nap (TK91 x sundae driver). If I were you I’d have a hard time deciding what to pop first too. I’m running those dosidos x grape pie bx freebies right now and two of them are ridiculously vigorous. I popped them a week and a half after I popped the beans that they came with, and now two of the grape dosis are bigger than all of the pink grapes.


----------



## groovymannnn (Mar 12, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Nice scores! I still haven’t run any of the birthday cake crosses I got. I got caipirinha and 7 sins. I’d imagine that the socks is super loud and gassy. I’ve been interested in the goodnight moon and might have bought it if I hadn’t picked up the weed nap (TK91 x sundae driver). If I were you I’d have a hard time deciding what to pop first too. I’m running those dosidos x grape pie bx freebies right now and two of them are ridiculously vigorous. I popped them a week and a half after I popped the beans that they came with, and now two of the grape dosis are bigger than all of the pink grapes.


Couldn’t sleep on the goodnight moon with the Chem in there... chem 91 x sundae driver sounds amazing though I would’ve grabbed that first too. I think I might run socks because of that Giesel. Mass S Skunk x Chemdog sounds killerrr. Ever see any nice runs from the Frozen Margy Line? I got the gmo x Margy freebie


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 12, 2021)

groovymannnn said:


> Just picked these guys up and some birthday blues! Has anyone ever ran the Socks before?? Not sure what to pop first ...


The gak and garlic margy would b my piks but theyre. All good but that rgm has hit 30 plus thc and lpc is a nice dense strain .


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 12, 2021)

Anyone know gak lemons lineage?


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 12, 2021)

groovymannnn said:


> Just picked these guys up and some birthday blues! Has anyone ever ran the Socks before?? Not sure what to pop first ...


I ran Socks. I switched up my nutrients mid-grow and ended up burning them pretty badly so I don't know their true potential, but they still turned out decent. One thing I noticed during the first run was their stability. They all looked pretty much exactly the same. I'm running 5 more this time and only one seems to express a different pheno.

I wanted serious funk so I went with Socks, but that's not what I got. I've never run Greisel, and I was later told that it didn't have they Chem / Sour grossness. I may have evaporated the terps because it didn't have much of a smell, but it tastes very fruity and is fairly powerful. I would say they have sort of a throwback quality. It reminds me of some dank that I would have scored at a Phish show back in the late 90s.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 12, 2021)

These both look fire. Testers are already wet. I wonder what that one will be called. I think bacio gelato x bubblegum biscotti should be incredible. Gonna pop that mango haze x LPC on my next sativa hunt along with the apple bob.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 12, 2021)

Four out of five Zawtz x Cheetah Piss above ground with the fifth one right behind them, and probably will be above ground tonight or tomorrow morning. **edit** well make that five for five


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 12, 2021)

Also just going to flip everything in the tent to 12/12. They all look way too damn good throw outside, i put way too much work to get them back right to throw them outside, and after seeing what that Gushers OG and Jokerz can do yeah they’re staying inside. Also done smoking on herb from Colorado, and not trying to pay $50-$60 for some bunk at the dispensary. Going to keep the seedlings under a plastic tray, so their roots don’t bury into places they’re not supposed to be and end up burning them selves again, and just going to throw them under a seedling lamp for six hours so they don’t go in to bloom before the lights turn off in the tent. Yeah it’ll be more work, but I’m fine with doing more work if that means I don’t have to throw these ladies outside.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 12, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> These both look fire. Testers are already wet. I wonder what that one will be called. I think bacio gelato x bubblegum biscotti should be incredible. Gonna pop that mango haze x LPC on my next sativa hunt along with the apple bob.View attachment 4851269


Are they both testers? 
How can i get some lpc beans


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 12, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Are they both testers?
> How can i get some lpc beans


I was not expecting the LPC pack. That was a very pleasant surprise that he just threw that in. I think LPC is going to be the next drop after gushers volume 3.


----------



## a619ster (Mar 12, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Anyone know gak lemons lineage?


I think the Gaks still a secret but If I had a wild guess I'd go with lemon g13 x cherry ak but I have no idea just putting the g with the ak...What I do know is that the lemon is (Lemonade x Oz kush) and the zelatti is (zkittles x gelati bx) I got some vegging now


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 12, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> That last 1 def leans biscotti with those hard little nugz


my cereal cut fpog has those hard nugs, look similar to these sundae driver pictured
.


----------



## prologger (Mar 12, 2021)

I gotta decide on a outdoor pack soon... this shits killin me.. Lmao....


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 12, 2021)

prologger said:


> I gotta decide on a outdoor pack soon... this shits killin me.. Lmao....


prologger,, you a real timber cutter?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 12, 2021)

Man I hate having to work night shifts. I’ve been working 5pm - 1am the past few days and have another week left on this job. Thankfully I got off early tonight, and now I’m going to blaze some jibba jabba.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 13, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> my cereal cut fpog has those hard nugs, look similar to these sundae driver pictured
> .


You still have fpog cut ?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 13, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I was not expecting the LPC pack. That was a very pleasant surprise that he just threw that in. I think LPC is going to be the next drop after gushers volume 3.


Radopnw always with the killer service.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 13, 2021)

prologger said:


> I gotta decide on a outdoor pack soon... this shits killin me.. Lmao....


If i grew outdoor id get a platinum x by in house supposed to be very disease resistant


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 13, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I was not expecting the LPC pack. That was a very pleasant surprise that he just threw that in. I think LPC is going to be the next drop after gushers volume 3.


I thought bubblegum was next


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Mar 13, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> I thought bubblegum was next


I thought zawtz was next


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 13, 2021)

Not really feeling the collaboration packs that cannarado recently did. He should have stuck with his normal packaging. 

For $400 it, would have better. 

The problem I had was when trying to remove the seeds, the cork getting stuck. 

I had to eventually squeeze the glass and get them out that way..


Rado just keep things simple. Not thrilled this is with tied with Tiger Trees either, but whatever at this point.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## sourchunks (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm on my second run with my Sundae driver girls. The fruity pebbles OG pheno is probably the best terps i've found in any Cannarado packs. geeezzzz. i wonder how far everyone gonna go with these highly hybridized f1 crosses. i wouldn't be surprised if it goes full circle and kush, diesel, and haze is all people want. I grew out a pack of Lime1 Bx from Mean Gene and found a couple super loud Lime Phenos with gas. It takes me back to when super loud green weed was king. I'm currently filling my grow with my two keepers Lime #9 and #2. I kept a gorgeous Lime male and am about to hit it to my Jbeezy cut of wedding cake. LIME CAKE.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 13, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> You still have fpog cut ?


yes sir, its my all time favorite! it has it all, crazy flavor and good power. i never get sick of it.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 13, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> You still have fpog cut ?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 13, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Not really feeling the collaboration packs that cannarado recently did. He should have stuck with his normal packaging.
> 
> For $400 it, would have better.
> 
> ...


I had that same issue with the cork. I used a screw to get it out. Now the remaining beans are in one of the plastic vials from a Rado pack. I’m interested to compare notes with you on the pink grapes. I popped 6 and 2 of them look really badass. 

I could be wrong, and I’d like to see the post again because I’m not 100% sure, but I’m about 80% sure that the order of the upcoming drops was:

Gushers - April (4/20)
LPC - May
Cheetah piss - June
Bubblegum biscotti - July
Summer break
Zawtz — fall


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 13, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


>


What is there to laugh about exactly?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 13, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I had that same issue with the cork. I used a screw to get it out. Now the remaining beans are in one of the plastic vials from a Rado pack. I’m interested to compare notes with you on the pink grapes. I popped 6 and 2 of them look really badass.
> 
> I could be wrong, and I’d like to see the post again because I’m not 100% sure, but I’m about 80% sure that the order of the upcoming drops was:
> 
> ...


Good to know that it wasn't me only. More than likely others are experiencing this and it would be good to let him know.

There are Moron's talking about how did the beans come, when they didn't even purchase these type packs.

Lastly Cheetah piss Release is in July***


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 13, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> I'm on my second run with my Sundae driver girls. The fruity pebbles OG pheno is probably the best terps i've found in any Cannarado packs. geeezzzz. i wonder how far everyone gonna go with these highly hybridized f1 crosses. i wouldn't be surprised if it goes full circle and kush, diesel, and haze is all people want. I grew out a pack of Lime1 Bx from Mean Gene and found a couple super loud Lime Phenos with gas. It takes me back to when super loud green weed was king. I'm currently filling my grow with my two keepers Lime #9 and #2. I kept a gorgeous Lime male and am about to hit it to my Jbeezy cut of wedding cake. LIME CAKE.


I'm feeling this. Everyone who I smoke with has some fruity weed, including myself. I've been longing for gas and funk. I just threw my OG mother along with a bunch of her clones into flower to clear up space, but they are looking and smelling so good that I might grab a clone and remother it.


----------



## prologger (Mar 13, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> prologger,, you a real timber cutter?


Hahahaha... I wouldn’t go that far. I cut in the early 90s. I was recently medically retired as an underground foreman after 19 years. I been thinkin about seein if my cuts still line up this spring however. Lotta hardware in me now...


----------



## tman42 (Mar 13, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Not really feeling the collaboration packs that cannarado recently did. He should have stuck with his normal packaging.
> 
> For $400 it, would have better.
> 
> ...


Ha, I did this same fucking thing and had to destroy the cork in the bottle to get it out to get to my seeds.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 13, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Not really feeling the collaboration packs that cannarado recently did. He should have stuck with his normal packaging.
> 
> For $400 it, would have better.
> 
> ...


Damn man, glad you were able to get them out of there without accidentally destroying any, or accidentally getting cut from the glass if the vial broke. Hope you find something fire, especially at that price, and having to go through all that just to get them out of the vial.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 13, 2021)

Still got the screenshot of the upcoming drops this year for those that missed it. All five Zawtz x Cheetah Piss are above ground, and are looking great so far. Just got a little stand for them i still need to setup, so they don’t get too lanky, and they’re not on top of the other pots. Learned my lesson the hard way about essentially being lazy, and definitely underestimated how quick their roots can grow. That dumb mistake almost got all the Gushers OG fried, and almost killed #3 by picking her up to quickly which destroyed damn near her whole root system. Not making that mistake twice. Got an area set up with the seedling lights, so they can easily be moved into before the lights go off in the tent, and will get 6 more hours of light so they don’t go into bloom. Hopefully timed it right, so everything will be ready to get harvested by the time they’re ready to get transplanted into the five gallon fabric pots, and then flipped to 12/12.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 13, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn man, glad you were able to get them out of there without accidentally destroying any, or accidentally getting cut from the glass if the vial broke. Hope you find something fire, especially at that price, and having to go through all that just to get them out of the vial.


Thanks. I actually took the paper towel and folded it in four and squeezed in-between. 

This could have been done also with a person wearing sneakers / back of there heal, but that is slightly more risky. 

Genetics at this point are whatever, but for that price hoping there are a few winners. Thanks.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 13, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Ha, I did this same fucking thing and had to destroy the cork in the bottle to get it out to get to my seeds.


Good to know. He really didn't need the glass and cork. Perhaps that may have made the price slightly better.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 13, 2021)

You all got me worried, so I just tried mine and I got it off without any problems. If I hadn't read your posts I might not have been so careful. Good looking out.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 13, 2021)

Popping spree continues!! Not pictured is Scotti Biscotti & Strawnana s1


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 13, 2021)

Yeah those little corks dry out easily or just not made of the best quality. I’ve had it happen many times with other breeders and similar packaging styles, now every time I see them I just use a tweezer for the cork.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 13, 2021)

I’m hoping these pink grapes end up being worth it. The two in bigger pots look promising , but the other 3 look pretty average. I’ve still got 8 beans left and will pop them pretty soon. I just want one good pink runtz leaner and one good grape gasoline leaner. I also just saw and IG post from compound that the S1 is dropping on the 25th.



Looks like I wasn’t the only one to get a pack of that mango mindset. Someone’s trying to sell their pack on strainly for $300.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 13, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Popping spree continues!! Not pictured is Scotti Biscotti & Strawnana s1 View attachment 4852506View attachment 4852507View attachment 4852508View attachment 4852509View attachment 4852510View attachment 4852511View attachment 4852512


I just finished my popping spree yesterday with the testers. Now I’ve got a whole pack of blue apples, a freebie pack from envy (cannatsu x lickz), a freebie pack from Rado (GAK lemon x LPC), and the bacio x bubblegum biscotti going. Gonna be flowering the weed nap as soon as the clones root.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 13, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m hoping these pink grapes end up being worth it. The two in bigger pots look promising , but the other 3 look pretty average. I’ve still got 8 beans left and will pop them pretty soon. I just want one good pink runtz leaner and one good grape gasoline leaner. I also just saw and IG post from compound that the S1 is dropping on the 25th.
> 
> View attachment 4852555
> 
> Looks like I wasn’t the only one to get a pack of that mango mindset. Someone’s trying to sell their pack on strainly for $300.


Are those freebies?


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 13, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Popping spree continues!! Not pictured is Scotti Biscotti & Strawnana s1 View attachment 4852506View attachment 4852507View attachment 4852508View attachment 4852509View attachment 4852510View attachment 4852511View attachment 4852512


I’ve placed a million orders with glo, only pack of his I own is strawnana x fpog I got as a freebie but I’ve been keeping that pack in the back of my mind. Sounds like a fire cross, stoked to see how those strawnana s1s come out


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 13, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Are those freebies?


The mango mindset? It was a freebie in the sense that he threw it in with the testers, but it’s in a matchbox pack. Mango haze x LPC. I got the same thing as this guy. I’m running those in my next batch, along with the apple bob and something else. 








Strainly - Empowering growers


Connect with thousands of members. Find all you need to grow.




www.strainly.io


----------



## prologger (Mar 13, 2021)

Anyone ever ran Sundae Mints outdoor? I gotta decide shortly.


----------



## prologger (Mar 13, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> The mango mindset? I was a freebie in the sense that he threw it in with the testers, but it’s in a matchbox pack. Mango haze x LPC. I got the same thing as this guy. I’m running those in my next batch, along with the apple bob and something else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahahaha... Mango Mania... it’s more than a mindset.....


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 13, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Popping spree continues!! Not pictured is Scotti Biscotti & Strawnana s1 View attachment 4852506View attachment 4852507View attachment 4852508View attachment 4852509View attachment 4852510View attachment 4852511View attachment 4852512


Daywrecker Chem! What else are you holding out on me with!


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 13, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What is there to laugh about exactly?


Quit corking around. Lol.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 13, 2021)

Add +1 to the broken cork list. I had fun trying to gently dissect this half cork while furiously cursing rado and compound for the dogshit packaging that almost squished a few of the most expensive seeds ive ever bought.

I wasnt gonna post about it as i thought maybe im just stupid and fucked up somehow lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I’ve placed a million orders with glo, only pack of his I own is strawnana x fpog I got as a freebie but I’ve been keeping that pack in the back of my mind. Sounds like a fire cross, stoked to see how those strawnana s1s come out


Oh man thanks hat sounds fire as hell!! I have some of his , Greenline seed co, and they’re grape pie x animal cookies fems basically garanimals. My strawnana s1’s aren’t from GLO.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 14, 2021)

prologger said:


> Hahahaha... Mango Mania... it’s more than a mindset.....


I may have to find that mango mania


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 14, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Daywrecker Chem! What else are you holding out on me with!


My genetics are pretty extensive. Thanks lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Add +1 to the broken cork list. I had fun trying to gently dissect this half cork while furiously cursing rado and compound for the dogshit packaging that almost squished a few of the most expensive seeds ive ever bought.
> 
> I wasnt gonna post about it as i thought maybe im just stupid and fucked up somehow lol


Show what yours looks like. A real registry of some sorts could be started for people that made purchases..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> My genetics are pretty extensive. Thanks lol


Hey what stuff from cookie crips line do you have and the Watermelon Line that he first dropped.

Watermelon was his first drop ever, looking to get stuff back from then.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 14, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Hey what stuff from cookie crips line do you have and the Watermelon Line that he first dropped.
> 
> Watermelon was his first drop ever, looking to get stuff back from then.


A few Cookie Crisp crosses and Mabye f4 and nothing from watermelon. Never even seen anything from that drop.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 14, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Show what yours looks like. A real registry of some sorts could be started for people that made purchases..


I threw it away. it looked exactly like the others posted here, broke in half right at the top of the vial and when i tried to pull it out using scissors, the other half ended up inside the vial. 

id have saved it or snapped pics if i didnt think it probably just happened to me


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 14, 2021)

That’s exactly what happened to mine. The cork broke off flush with the top of the glass. I had some #6 coarse thread self drilling cabinet screws, and I just worked one into the cork by hand until it grabbed and pulled it out.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 14, 2021)

Well less that 48 hours after getting wet one of the testers is already above ground and should be open by this time tomorrow. That’s definitely promising. On a side note, I love using rockwool cubes in these plastic take out containers for popping beans.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 14, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> #3(pic 7)is definitely bouncing back from me fucking up her root system, and #7 definitely has signs of burn because i transplanted her a little too early but it’s all old damage. #7 (pic 1)is also vegging pretty slow, and looks like she’s going to stay short and stocky. She’s definitely the oddball of the group, and has a complete unique structure from the rest. Looks like she inherited traits from the Afghan deep in her genetic lineage. The rest of the Gushers OG are in absolute beast mode! Some have OG dominant leaf structures like #2(pic 6), #five(pic 3), and #6(pic 4). The rest probably lean towards the Gushers/Gelato in their genetics, like #4(pic 2), #1(pic five), and #3. Guess i’ll find out later in flower once the terps really start to shine. Even in veg i can definitely smell some sweet candy lemon and creamy funk, so i’m definitely excited to see the flowers these ladies start to produce. Most likely going to flip in about two weeks.





PJ Diaz said:


> Prime Early Access Deal: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CH9DSSB/ref=gbps_tit_s-4_4e33_9064650c
> 
> View attachment 4853149


You should jump on some of these man they run the 301b diodes and look quality. Less than a dollar a watt for the good shit, put that stimulus money to work n grab like 6 of these bitches for ur 5x10(is that the right size or was it 4x9?) 

the deal ends in 5 hours


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 14, 2021)

What was cannarado first drop ever y’all ???? And mabye a full list would be cool. I hopped on like 4 years ago first hand and been smoking some of his strains for say 7 years now. Thanks.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> You should jump on some of these man they run the 301b diodes and look quality. Less than a dollar a watt for the good shit, put that stimulus money to work n grab like 6 of these bitches for ur 5x10(is that the right size or was it 4x9?)
> 
> the deal ends in 5 hours


Wish i could, but my dumb ass spent money on seeds that should’ve went to the lawyer. So every penny and some of that stimulus is going to the lawyer. Can’t blame anyone but myself though, so it is what it is. Appreciate you looking out though. Should be able to start stacking up some bread know that i’m getting paid a lot better where i’m painting it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What was cannarado first drop ever y’all ???? And mabye a full list would be cool. I hopped on like 4 years ago first hand and been smoking some of his strains for say 7 years now. Thanks.


I have it on some pictures on different phones I will try to merge them for you.. 

Water Melon 


Shortly after


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 14, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I have it on some pictures on different phones I will try to merge them for you..
> 
> Water Melon
> View attachment 4853401
> ...


Guessing that’s the same Watermelon he used in Cocomero? Did they have more of an artificial watermelon jolly rancher like terps, or more like Cantaloupe?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Guessing that’s the same Watermelon he used in Cocomero? Did they have more of an artificial watermelon jolly rancher like terps, or more like Cantaloupe?


Not sure if he used it in the Cocomero line. I asked rado pnw about this Watermelon hybrid and he said it was before his time. 

It was flavorful because of the sour dubble. Rado merge those two well together, with a strong indica .


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 14, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Not sure if he used it in the Cocomero line. I asked rado pnw about this Watermelon hybrid and he said it was before his time.
> 
> It was flavorful because of the sour dubble. Rado merge those two well together, with a strong indica .


True Sour Dubb never disappoints, seems to always improve the cut she’s reversed to in pretty much every area, and usually complements the mother’s terps without overpowering them. Would be one broke motherfucker if he went back and revisited the Sour Dubb and TK91 to hit the newer stuff he has.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 14, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I have it on some pictures on different phones I will try to merge them for you..
> 
> Water Melon
> View attachment 4853401
> ...


Wasnt the first one part of the sour dubb line? All the info used to be on firestax but I've been away from the game so long I just realized it is no more.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Wasnt the first one part of the sour dubb line? All the info used to be on firestax but I've been away from the game so long I just realized it is no more.


Umm perhaps. 

Manic on dubbs was from his first drop. 
That has "Sour dubb " that being said it might have been Sour dubb. I'm not sure, someone can hit up rado, but that pack shown was prior to 'cannaradopnw"...


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 14, 2021)

My two 7 sins (Fatso x Birthday Cake) plants hit week 4 of bloom today. If im going to keep a cut around for a while ill usually give it a nickname, one will no doubt be called beef stew. The strongest garlic and meat terps ive ever smelled. I almost thought i maybe had some residual garlic odor on my fingers from the steaks i prepared last night but nope lol


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 14, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Umm perhaps.
> 
> Manic on dubbs was from his first drop.
> That has "Sour dubb " that being said it might have been Sour dubb. I'm not sure, someone can hit up rado, but that pack shown was prior to 'cannaradopnw"...


Ya the sour dubb fema was the first drop that I knew of and that was part of it. Very cool pack. There was some really great rado info at stax. If I remember correctly he had most of his testers there etc


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Ya the sour dubb fema was the first drop that I knew of and that was part of it. Very cool pack. There was some really great rado info at stax. If I remember correctly he had most of his testers there etc


Yeah here are some of his earliest beans. Aroe from ThcFarmer was growing these .

Sour dubble..
@Officialoracle420


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 14, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What was cannarado first drop ever y’all ???? And mabye a full list would be cool. I hopped on like 4 years ago first hand and been smoking some of his strains for say 7 years now. Thanks.


I hopped on after the sunset sherb drop i think my first pack was cookie sundae and i still have my cut of it. Im def a cut horder. The cut of sundae driver i got from strain hunter on strainly is about 6 ft tall in my tent and stacking beautifully looks like it will yeild the most. I was expecting a smaller stretch but ill take it. Buds are probly 8 to 10 inches from the 1000 watt, maybe ill get some big buds like tman. Anyone else grown driver and had similar phenos? Do you guys try to get the lights close or do u want the max spread from your setup. I just want huge buds and ive only gotten. Them from outdoor grows. Im def. Getting 2 hlg 600 leds whem that stim money is in and then maybe ill get a better yield. Im feeding at 1100 ppms with no tip burn should i feed. More? Would it help? I personally. Dont think so but would like to hear what gives you guys big buds. Btw im in 3 gal pots with coco. Using gh 3 part cali magic photo plus and purpinator and floralicious plus. Water is dechlorinated and comes out the tap at 40 ppms so my water is pretty good


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 14, 2021)

So I’ve been thinking about buying some better nutes with the stimulus money. I’ve been using fox farm grow big and tiger bloom with pro-tekt for a long time now with totally satisfactory results, but I was thinking about upgrading to floraflex and some sort of silicic acid like mills vitalize or power Si bloom. Would I see an improvement in my plants with this stuff or would I be burning my money up on hype?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 14, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So I’ve been thinking about buying some better nutes with the stimulus money. I’ve been using fox farm grow big and tiger bloom with pro-tekt for a long time now with totally satisfactory results, but I was thinking about upgrading to floraflex and some sort of silicic acid like mills vitalize or power Si bloom. Would I see an improvement in my plants with this stuff or would I be burning my money up on hype?


If it aint broke dont fix it your buds look great and good sized id get a better light.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 14, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So I’ve been thinking about buying some better nutes with the stimulus money. I’ve been using fox farm grow big and tiger bloom with pro-tekt for a long time now with totally satisfactory results, but I was thinking about upgrading to floraflex and some sort of silicic acid like mills vitalize or power Si bloom. Would I see an improvement in my plants with this stuff or would I be burning my money up on hype?


If you grow in coco you’ll smash with floraflex or athena pro. Just use ag sil 16h fuck the expensive stuff. Same as in protekt but much more economical


----------



## prologger (Mar 14, 2021)

Back to cookies.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 14, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> If it aint broke dont fix it your buds look great and good sized id get a better light.


My light is pretty powerful for a 3x3 tent. I built it and it’s got 301b diodes and Cree xpe 660nm in the strips. I’ve got the single 96 in my 2x2 tent. I could maybe turn it up a little more. I’ve never turned it up all the way except for testing and it pulls 600 watts out of the wall at full blast. I built this light to learn and the next one I build will probably be wall to wall strips on an aluminum frame. I wanted to play with some reclaimed maple I pulled out of an eye doctor’s office and try out both boards and strips.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> If you grow in coco you’ll smash with floraflex or athena pro. Just use ag sil 16h fuck the expensive stuff. Same as in protekt but much more economical


So the floraflex won’t have much advantage over the tiger bloom in soil? I used to do more organic but have dialed that back and use more liquid nutes now. I’m curious about the silicic acid because some people swear by it and others shrug it off as hype. I’ve been happy with the pro-tekt though.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 14, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So the floraflex won’t have much advantage over the tiger bloom in soil? I used to do more organic but have dialed that back and use more liquid nutes now. I’m curious about the silicic acid because some people swear by it and others shrug it off as hype. I’ve been happy with the pro-tekt though.


It would definitely have an advantage over tiger bloom in soil but in coco things will just go apeshit vs soil with salts. Smaller pots no mixing way less bugs wayyyy less hassle. I grew organic indoors forever but never again, not after running dtw coco with these new salts. If you do buy the floraflex to run in soil you should do a clone or two in straight coco side by side with the recommended feed to see for yourself


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> It would definitely have an advantage over tiger bloom in soil but in coco things will just go apeshit vs soil with salts. Smaller pots no mixing way less bugs wayyyy less hassle. I grew organic indoors forever but never again, not after running dtw coco with these new salts. If you do buy the floraflex to run in soil you should do a clone or two in straight coco side by side with the recommended feed to see for yourself


Right on. I’ve been interested to try coco but worried I’ll mess something up and cook my plants. I’m sure I can handle it now that I’ve got a couple years under my belt and I’ll run some side by side tests. I used to grow shrooms on the stuff. You recommend horticultural grade coco or will the cheap stuff from Chewy work fine? And can you reuse coco? The thing I like the most about running soil is being able to cook and reuse it, although the bugs in the summer are annoying. 

I just ordered a set of 1lb bags of floraflex b1 and b2. That wasn’t too expensive. Not gonna lie I’m still a little interested in the silicic acid but I’m not ready to drop $70 on a 500ml bottle.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 15, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Right on. I’ve been interested to try coco but worried I’ll mess something up and cook my plants. I’m sure I can handle it now that I’ve got a couple years under my belt and I’ll run some side by side tests. I used to grow shrooms on the stuff. You recommend horticultural grade coco or will the cheap stuff from Chewy work fine? And can you reuse coco? The thing I like the most about running soil is being able to cook and reuse it, although the bugs in the summer are annoying.
> 
> I just ordered a set of 1lb bags of floraflex b1 and b2. That wasn’t too expensive. Not gonna lie I’m still a little interested in the silicic acid but I’m not ready to drop $70 on a 500ml bottle.


Regular ag sil or protekt(same thing) works great and you can use it as your ph up. You’re better off using fresh coco each time, you can use the bricks but I just buy the bags of canna coco. A lil more money but way less work. I don’t do all to much to flush out the bag stuff just run feed thru it and get some good runoff. You won’t be using as much coco as you do soil. You can grow a huge plant in a 2 gal pot. You can diy some automation really cheap as well. Pm me if u have any questions about the build if u switch. Super simple stuff


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 15, 2021)

Gelato 33 × Zawtz #2


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 15, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I have it on some pictures on different phones I will try to merge them for you..
> 
> Water Melon
> View attachment 4853401
> ...


Oh yeah duh I’ve definitely seen that and turned down manic before. Ok I’m on track now thanks.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 15, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Gelato 33 × Zawtz #2
> 
> View attachment 4853665
> View attachment 4853666


Your pics are way to blurry. I wanna see this, i didnt know you were running zawtz testers. Whats it smell like when u rub the trichs. I was daydreaming about apple zawtz i hope its good.


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Mar 15, 2021)

Friday 4/2 the 3rd round of gushers will be dropping


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 15, 2021)

Well I just ordered a 10lb brick of coco and a set of floraflex nutes. I think I’m going to flower the weed nap in coco with floraflex just for shits and giggles. Or maybe do one in soil with tiger bloom and the other in coco with floraflex for a side by side. They’re still in small square pots, probably rootbound af but not showing any deficiency. I think the timing will be perfect. I’m getting my first shot of moderna on Wednesday and I’m going to flip the weed nap in memory of me finally beginning the transition back to pre-pandemic life.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 15, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I just ordered a 10lb brick of coco and a set of floraflex nutes. I think I’m going to flower the weed nap in coco with floraflex just for shits and giggles. Or maybe do one in soil with tiger bloom and the other in coco with floraflex for a side by side. They’re still in small square pots, probably rootbound af but not showing any deficiency. I think the timing will be perfect. I’m getting my first shot of moderna on Wednesday and I’m going to flip the weed nap in memory of me finally beginning the transition back to pre-pandemic life.


Make sure u get cal mag for coco its a must every feed I always use 5 mls per gal of cali magic


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 15, 2021)

This also just came in. I think the shitty $10 vivosun pH pen I have is accurate enough, but I lost the cap for the probe and it’s too wide to fit easily in a gallon jug. This was so easy to calibrate compared to the shitty vivosun pen. I have super hard, alkaline water out here so this is important.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 15, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> This also just came in. I think the shitty $10 vivosun pH pen I have is accurate enough, but I lost the cap for the probe and it’s too wide to fit easily in a gallon jug. This was so easy to calibrate compared to the shitty vivosun pen. I have super hard, alkaline water out here so this is important. View attachment 4853962


I have the exact same meter. Like $50 off Amazon? It works well and the solution was a plus. I'd have to say that's on hell of a buy!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 15, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I have the exact same meter. Like $50 off Amazon? It works well and the solution was a plus. I'd have to say that's on hell of a buy!!


They must have gone up a little bit because this one was $61 and change. I really like it so far. The old vivosun pen is now in the trash can lol. I got a good year of use out of that $12 pen.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 15, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> They must have gone up a little bit because this one was $61 and change. I really like it so far. The old vivosun pen is now in the trash can lol. I got a good year of use out of that $12 pen.


Yeah mine was $54 out the door. Not much but it went up. A year for that PH pen is quite good. I just had to replace a PPM pen that was only like 4 months old. Always rinse with clean water and dry off. Doesn't matter how you treat em lol.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 15, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Yeah mine was $54 out the door. Not much but it went up. A year for that PH pen is quite good. I just had to replace a PPM pen that was only like 4 months old. Always rinse with clean water and dry off. Doesn't matter how you treat em lol.


I just scored an Apera TDS meter on amazon for $30. Listing says it’s in perfect condition but the packaging is damaged. I’m guessing that means the hard case is damaged but if the meter works fine and the case closes all the way that doesn’t matter to me.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 15, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I just scored an Apera TDS meter on amazon for $30. Listing says it’s in perfect condition but the packaging is damaged. I’m guessing that means the hard case is damaged but if the meter works fine and the case closes all the way that doesn’t matter to me.


Fuck yeah thats a good price. Shit you can make your own case from an old dewalt bit case or somethin.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 15, 2021)

Dubble sundae. She does good on the press I smashed a gram or so half trimmed nugg and it came out golden. No filter at 220f 600psi for 45-50 seconds


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 15, 2021)

2/3 of my "7 sins" girls, about halfway through bloom. Beef stew in the front and the yet unnamed sweeter more subdued smelling cut in the back. Not my prettiest plants, they survived a near death experience when i made a rookie mistake of skipping one day too many of watering/checking on them in early bloom. Luckily i cut clones so this can be more or less a stress test/practice run.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 15, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Gelato 33 × Zawtz #2
> 
> View attachment 4853665
> View attachment 4853666


Lookin good. Hows the nose


----------



## Bodah1 (Mar 15, 2021)

Vol 1-2 grabs. Popping carbon gushers and zawtz tomorrow to start


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 15, 2021)

Bodah1 said:


> Vol 1-2 grabs. Popping carbon gushers and zawtz tomorrow to start


Nice! I think two of the blue apples in my pack were duds but 5 look really good. 4/4 GAK lemon x LPC are above ground and like the grape dosi I had to remove helmets. Another bacio x bubblegum biscotti popped above ground today. That’s some really fast germination.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 15, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Nice! I think two of the blue apples in my pack were duds but 5 look really good. 4/4 GAK lemon x LPC are above ground and like the grape dosi I had to remove helmets. Another bacio x bubblegum biscotti popped above ground today. That’s some really fast germination.


Sounds like your in for some nice weed man.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 15, 2021)

So my mh 400 watt went out but the hps was fine, so i ordered a new mh and it still wont glow wtf? It strikes but wont ignite any thoughts has anyone seen this? Im guessing my ballast is crappin out. And now i have 2 new bulbs that wont go. And id rather not buy a new ballast can i check the bulbs on my 600 watt ballast at 50% or 300 watts or will it still start at 600 and blow the bulb.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Regular ag sil or protekt(same thing) works great and you can use it as your ph up. You’re better off using fresh coco each time, you can use the bricks but I just buy the bags of canna coco. A lil more money but way less work. I don’t do all to much to flush out the bag stuff just run feed thru it and get some good runoff. You won’t be using as much coco as you do soil. You can grow a huge plant in a 2 gal pot. You can diy some automation really cheap as well. Pm me if u have any questions about the build if u switch. Super simple stuff


I would just add to Jewel's advice, for your personal reference, that when I first ran coco, I underfed compared to Pro-mix and as a result had some early problems. Just putting it out there for consideration.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Gelato 33 × Zawtz #2
> 
> View attachment 4853665
> View attachment 4853666


G33 blesses so many crosses with added color.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 16, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Lookin good. Hows the nose


Hey how goes it. You and @Greybush7387 asked the same question on the nose of this plant. All my plants are beside one another, they blend persay however the best I can say is Grape Fanta..


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 16, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> So my mh 400 watt went out but the hps was fine, so i ordered a new mh and it still wont glow wtf? It strikes but wont ignite any thoughts has anyone seen this? Im guessing my ballast is crappin out. And now i have 2 new bulbs that wont go. And id rather not buy a new ballast can i check the bulbs on my 600 watt ballast at 50% or 300 watts or will it still start at 600 and blow the bulb.


98% sure you can strike and ignite a bulb below its voltage just not above.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 16, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> 98% sure you can strike and ignite a bulb below its voltage just not below.


i just ordered a optic 650 s so ill move my 600 watt into the 2x4 and run it at 75%. The optic. Has a 10 yr warranty its equal to a 1000 watt de fixture at half the power with dimmable uv ir and white. If it. Kicks ass im gonna get. 1. Mor and the. Touchscreen. Controller. You can do quite a. Bit with. It. It was a tough decision but its done. I was really eyeballin the. Hlg 600 r its a good cheaper led. But this thing has somuch. More to it.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Mar 16, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> So my mh 400 watt went out but the hps was fine, so i ordered a new mh and it still wont glow wtf? It strikes but wont ignite any thoughts has anyone seen this? Im guessing my ballast is crappin out. And now i have 2 new bulbs that wont go. And id rather not buy a new ballast can i check the bulbs on my 600 watt ballast at 50% or 300 watts or will it still start at 600 and blow the bulb.


Depends on your ballast. Magnetic, definitely not. Some older digital ballasts won't fire them but afaik newer or "higher end" ballasts will. Try it, it won't blow up.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 16, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Depends on your ballast. Magnetic, definitely not. Some older digital ballasts won't fire them but afaik newer or "higher end" ballasts will. Try it, it won't blow up.


I guess either way im stuck with the bulbs now. It was a. I power digi ballaasst my 600 watt has lasted 4 yrs but the 1000 watt ballasst died in like 6 months. This 400. Ive had for like 3 yrs so i got my moneys worth. Imo. The phantom 1000 watt i have is the shit no fan 5 yr warranty safety features early bulb detection so you know its dying..


----------



## jillxjilly (Mar 16, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> 2/3 of my "7 sins" girls, about halfway through bloom. Beef stew in the front and the yet unnamed sweeter more subdued smelling cut in the back. Not my prettiest plants, they survived a near death experience when i made a rookie mistake of skipping one day too many of watering/checking on them in early bloom. Luckily i cut clones so this can be more or less a stress test/practice run.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854405


lol beef stew for real!? i'm glad i picked up a pack of 7 sins!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 16, 2021)

One more update on the popping spree. Everything has popped now and the final count is:

Blue apples — 6/7
Bacio x bubblegum biscotti — 4/5
GAK lemon x LPC — 4/4
Medizine (envy) — 5/5

This is gonna be a really good pheno hunt.


----------



## Nex420 (Mar 16, 2021)

3 out of 3 popped on my free Roasted Garlic Margys & 2 of 2 popped on my Red Meds 

Thanks again rado


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 16, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> i just ordered a optic 650 s so ill move my 600 watt into the 2x4 and run it at 75%. The optic. Has a 10 yr warranty its equal to a 1000 watt de fixture at half the power with dimmable uv ir and white. If it. Kicks ass im gonna get. 1. Mor and the. Touchscreen. Controller. You can do quite a. Bit with. It. It was a tough decision but its done. I was really eyeballin the. Hlg 600 r its a good cheaper led. But this thing has somuch. More to it.


That thing’s gonna be the shit


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> That thing’s gonna be the shit


I want tman sized nugz lol my current 1000 watt is looking good still loving the driver biggest buds so far and my strawberry and cream clone smells like sweet candy it the best smelling unique smell ive smelled in a very long time, i have high hopes for this run. A driver cream cross of these 2 cuts woul probably be really good


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 16, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> I want tman sized nugz lol my current 1000 watt is looking good still loving the driver biggest buds so far and my strawberry and cream clone smells like sweet candy it the best smelling unique smell ive smelled in a very long time, i have high hopes for this run. A driver cream cross of these 2 cuts woul probably be really good


Is the 1000w hps?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Is the 1000w hps?


Yes veged on 1000 watt mh so plants were big i want better yield but some plants didnt grow tall enough and are getting crowded out been plucking leaves everday the canopys so thick can barely see sugarberry and cookie sundae which sux cause suugarberry is verry frosty


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 16, 2021)

jillxjilly said:


> lol beef stew for real!? i'm glad i picked up a pack of 7 sins!


No joke. sweet creamy meat and garlic smells. super unique terps, Excited to see how they evolve towards the end of flower. 

The plants are on the lanky side, definitely not as healthy looking as the 2 gushers cross clones i took at about the same time, definitely wanna train and/or SCROG this one.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 16, 2021)

White Grape Gushers Front



Middle part of the plant light burned the tops off, had to cut some down about 6 inches. 



Other side


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 16, 2021)

So what do y’all recommend? Maybe turn the cube on its side and hope that unwinds the loop?


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 16, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So what do y’all recommend? Maybe turn the cube on its side and hope that unwinds the loop?View attachment 4855304


As long as the tap root is in the cube it’ll grow up straight


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> As long as the tap root is in the cube it’ll grow up straight


I’ve popped a lot of beans and this is the first time I’ve seen this. It almost seems like she wants to tie herself in a little knot. I’ve seen mushrooms do this once or twice but never weed. No need to turn the cube on its side?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 16, 2021)

Got a lens extension tube for $10 for macro photos. Here's some photos I took of a Peanut Sundae (Dosidos x Sundae Driver) nug that's been curing for 3 months now.


She smells like sweet earthy mocha and nut. Little bit of a minty finish. Exceeded my expectations by a lot. Other stats:
*Density *- 8/10 pretty dense, doesn't look like it, but it's solid
*Smell *- 10/10 see above
*Effect *- 9/10 solid Indica effect to relax and watch a movie. About 70/30 body/head effect, definitely more couch lock. Doesn't make me completely *lose *focus though as mental tasks are not hard to do. Not killer bud but definitely potent enough to sit you down after a couple hits.
*Bag Appeal* - 9/10 gorgeous looking nugs. Could look denser, but who cares really
*Smoked through a Bong:
Flavor *- 10/10 tastes like it smells: floral, nutty, creamy. Smooth hit for combusted flower
*Vaped:
Flavor *- 10/10 same as above but with a more pronounced peanut and butter taste. Can taste more of the earthy nutty backend and had a much smoother hit

Overall this strain was amazing. This was my second strain grown from Cannarado, and I'm growing my third strain from him right now (first was Bundy (Breakfast of Champions x Birthday Cake) growing Single Scoop (Gelato 33 x Birthday Cake) right now). Peanut Sundae was exactly what I expected and more, and I'm hoping to run the rest of my pack to find something close or even better than this.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 16, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve popped a lot of beans and this is the first time I’ve seen this. It almost seems like she wants to tie herself in a little knot. I’ve seen mushrooms do this once or twice but never weed. No need to turn the cube on its side?


@JewelRunner is correct. Lots of my beans have started liked that.


----------



## prologger (Mar 16, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So what do y’all recommend? Maybe turn the cube on its side and hope that unwinds the loop?View attachment 4855304


I think she’ll unwind and find the light. Looks like a stretcher


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> White Grape Gushers Front
> View attachment 4855192
> View attachment 4855193
> 
> ...


That’s that jungle weeds, I love stretchers. And those are some donks, even just those middle colas. The lineage is pretty cool on that. Thought it was grape pie x white but it’s the stomper x white. Sweet!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 16, 2021)

prologger said:


> I think she’ll unwind and find the light. Looks like a stretcher


I hope so. I’ve got high hopes for her since she germinated and got above ground in under 48 hours.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> That’s that jungle weeds, I love stretchers. And those are some donks, even just those middle colas. The lineage is pretty cool on that. Thought it was grape pie x white but it’s the stomper x white. Sweet!


This pheno grew the largest out of all the cannarado plants I was running. 
Gushlatti [Gelatti × Gushers]
Gelato 33 × Zawtz 
...
White Grape Gushers [GrapeStomper ×The White ] × Gushers


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 16, 2021)

Pretty cool!! I had two taproots on the daywrecker chem and lemon bubblegum margy for the first time ever. Guess they’ll have two plants out of one bean.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 17, 2021)

Well the loopy bacio x bubblegum biscotti sprout has started to straighten out. I bet by tomorrow she’ll be a normal looking weed sprout. 10lb coco brick and TDS meter are arriving tomorrow. Floraflex came in today, well the flowering stuff anyway. I’m about to get my first covid shot and I’m going to get stoned as fuck first.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sundae driver


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 17, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Sundae driver View attachment 4856169


What cut ?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 17, 2021)

Made some more room lol


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 17, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What cut ?


It's from pink box


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 17, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Made some more room lolView attachment 4856210View attachment 4856211View attachment 4856212View attachment 4856213View attachment 4856214View attachment 4856215View attachment 4856216View attachment 4856217


I just popped 2 Nilla Wafer bout a week in veg now.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 17, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What cut ?





Midwestsmoker419 said:


> It's from pink box


They had/have the #19 and Black Sheeps. Was it differentiated?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 17, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> They had/have the #19 and Black Sheeps. Was it differentiated?


If I recall when it came it only had Sundae driver on the tag.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 17, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> They had/have the #19 and Black Sheeps. Was it differentiated?


No one has the 19. Ask jungleboys you’re self. I have some screenshots of what they told me if you care to see. 
So many people claim to have it because of the notoriety that come with it. And you obviously make more with a 19 tag. Anyways it’s one of the best strains out no matter what cut you have. 
I have the cut from phinest which rado told me in a convo that anything from phinest is HIS selection so that’s pretty cool.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 17, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> No one has the 19. Ask jungleboys you’re self. I have some screenshots of what they told me if you care to see.
> So many people claim to have it because of the notoriety that come with it. And you obviously make more with a 19 tag. Anyways it’s one of the best strains out no matter what cut you have.
> I have the cut from phinest which rado told me in a convo that anything from phinest is HIS selection so that’s pretty cool.


What is the pure driver terp profile? I would guess really sweet and grape but it probably varies by cut


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 17, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> No one has the 19. Ask jungleboys you’re self. I have some screenshots of what they told me if you care to see.
> So many people claim to have it because of the notoriety that come with it. And you obviously make more with a 19 tag. Anyways it’s one of the best strains out no matter what cut you have.
> I have the cut from phinest which rado told me in a convo that anything from phinest is HIS selection so that’s pretty cool.


I believe you/JB, I’m just saying PB and others have cuts floating around labeled #19.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 17, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Made some more room lolView attachment 4856210View attachment 4856211View attachment 4856212View attachment 4856213View attachment 4856214View attachment 4856215View attachment 4856216View attachment 4856217


When did rado want those testers done by for him? In the blue..

Vitamina is nice.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 17, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> When did rado want those testers done by for him? In the blue..
> 
> Vitamina is nice.


He dont give u a time werent you testing those zawtz?


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 18, 2021)

my 2 keepers from a pack of Sundae Driver Bx have completely different terp profiles. One is funky gas with berry on the back end and the other is pure fruity pebbles cereal. The fruity pebbles pheno blows everyone away with how spot on it is to the cereal, one of my favorite cuts I've ever found.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 18, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> He dont give u a time werent you testing those zawtz?


Speak In English Man.

What the are you talking about. I'm done my "test " rado and I communicate.

When you saw the last post that was day 77. I could have chopped them day 67.

He like's what I have done. I was asking about those Zawtz because they were supposed to be done for a certain time and started already. For a certain time!

Like are you okay in the head man @Greybush7387

Did something drop on your head?

You see one person has started a test of Zawtz and Cleary someone that hasn't started.?

Since you want to ask dumb questions....
"Why did give me the next post "


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 18, 2021)

@Greybush7387 

Ask about this in a few months.

To everyone else pure fire on the way. I didn't even want to shows these to about a month in, but it is what it is.

Mind you this is Rado's NEW Tk91 Gelatti mom. He had " Tk91 prior"

*Last this test will be done between two people. *

Anyhow which beans does the thread like out of these?


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Mar 18, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @Greybush7387 View attachment 4856496
> 
> Ask about this in a few months.
> 
> ...


Tk/chem91


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 18, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> Tk/chem91


Thanks
I'm learning towards this new hybrid myself just waiting on my partner to say which seeds he will be growing. 

****Tk/Chem 91 Gelatti ***


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 18, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Speak In English Man.
> 
> What the are you talking about. I'm done my "test " rado and I communicate.
> 
> ...


I could b wrong but I don't think he was being slick


----------



## djsleep (Mar 18, 2021)

11 melonacci in paper towels today. First Rado grow/second overall. Did coco last run, going to try super soil This time


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 18, 2021)

White Grape Gushers


----------



## Jonny Lan (Mar 18, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4856691View attachment 4856692View attachment 4856693


wow! Nice branching and great structure, those colas look TOP!!


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> 9 wonder melon and one topanga lemon x ssh just flipped. I got 10/11 females on the wonder melons, I’m holding one back to veg more because it doesn’t have much for lateral branching. Looks different than these 9 too, less afghani and has the nice twizzler hollow stems that are easy to super crop. Close up is the topanga x ssh, some of the wonder melons are a lil shiny but not like this.View attachment 4844126View attachment 4844127


14 days in wonder melon


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 18, 2021)

I never have any times or due dates for my testers. Just sayin...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 18, 2021)

I always pop mine ASAP just to be fare. Thanks.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 18, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I never have any times or due dates for my testers. Just sayin...


It's not about you having due dates, it's more about the breeder having his genetics tested before it comes out "just saying".

I would want to know if there could be possibly any herm issues with a line?, 

What would be the point of them being tested? "Testing a line"

"No breeder realistically doesn't want there stuff not tested " but in a reasonable time frame..

But people been growing a few years thinking there are masters. 

"Post your harvest results " just saying..

I'm done. Every one post there harvest...


----------



## tman42 (Mar 18, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> It's not about you having due dates, it's more about the breeder having his genetics tested before it comes out "just saying".
> 
> I would want to know if there could be possibly any herm issues with a line?,
> 
> ...


Sometimes you might put in multiple orders in a short time frame and just might get multiple testers that you just might not have enough room to run at the time. I too have GMO x Zawtz that is going into its place here in a couple more weeks and I do not feel bad at all. I ran other testers that were sent before those. At least he ran it, maybe take the positive and give back to someone at some point.


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2021)

Testers = feel the market out...
Most breeders know what the seeds are going to do.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 18, 2021)

I want to harvest a couple plants tonight and get the weed nap all set up in the flower tent with coco, but I’m waiting on UPS to deliver my 10lb brick and my TDS meter. Should be here any minute now, and then I can get to work. So glad I’m not on that night job anymore. I decided against getting the silicic acid for now, and put the money I would have spent on it in the stock market. Nobody was able to convince me that it’s worth it and a lot of people suggested it isn’t so I’m gonna forget about it until I see something more scientific than hype on IG.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 18, 2021)

2 num num 3 nilla wafer (1 runt) 2 goji margy


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 18, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Didn’t know I could block/ignore people. Stoked to find out I can. That guy bitches way too much. Geez. Ha.


Username checks out


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 18, 2021)

Check out this awesome TDS meter they sent me, the shitheads. Now I have to deal with over the phone Amazon return bullshit and I can’t start the coco.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 18, 2021)

So accidentally crushed one of the Zawtz x Cheetah piss while cleaning up the other ladies. Was pretty pissed, but can’t blame anyone but myself. Had to keep the lights off the past 3 days due to an incident with some nosey neighbors so they definitely got leggy. Lights going back on tomorrow, and had to put up thick blankets on my windows. So hopefully can finish this run, and the testers without any more problems, but after that need to highly consider moving, or finding a new spot.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 18, 2021)

Herb, Sugar Milk twice, all different phenos of sugar rush & birthday blues & Gelatti bx1 f2 & goonies, and tearing down the room for a super clean and rebuild and quickly I may add because I have some testers to get going!!
This was my worst run ever. Got mites 3/4 weeks into flower. I killed the worst off plants, 3 of them being the Vitamina (or vitamin G) x zawtz testers. I did what I could being all organic soil and all and finished early. Just about to try some. I have no high hopes for the herb ( purple punch x birthday cake) as it’s pretty terpless. The rest are actually very good considering and are being re-vegged/cleaned up to be ran again. I have many many new pops and an exciting first breeding project underway and testing too!! Love it!! Hope y’alls grows are going good !!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 18, 2021)

Well I called Amazon and complained until they gave me a $10 promotional credit. Now I have to wait probably close to another week, and take a trip over to the UPS store after work tomorrow, but I’ll end up with the right meter for $10 off, and my weed nap gets another week to veg.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 18, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Herb, Sugar Milk twice, all different phenos of sugar rush & birthday blues & Gelatti bx1 f2 & goonies, and tearing down the room for a super clean and rebuild and quickly I may add because I have some testers to get going!!
> This was my worst run ever. Got mites 3/4 weeks into flower. I killed the worst off plants, 3 of them being the Vitamina (or vitamin G) x zawtz testers. I did what I could being all organic soil and all and finished early. Just about to try some. I have no high hopes for the herb ( purple punch x birthday cake) as it’s pretty terpless. The rest are actually very good considering and are being re-vegged/cleaned up to be ran again. I have many many new pops and an exciting first breeding project underway and testing too!! Love it!! Hope y’alls grows are going good !! View attachment 4857063View attachment 4857064View attachment 4857065View attachment 4857066View attachment 4857067View attachment 4857068View attachment 4857063View attachment 4857064View attachment 4857065View attachment 4857066View attachment 4857067View attachment 4857068


I like those reflectors on your 96s.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 18, 2021)

Grumpz F2 — day 46 of 12/12


----------



## The Pipe (Mar 18, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I want to harvest a couple plants tonight and get the weed nap all set up in the flower tent with coco, but I’m waiting on UPS to deliver my 10lb brick and my TDS meter. Should be here any minute now, and then I can get to work. So glad I’m not on that night job anymore. I decided against getting the silicic acid for now, and put the money I would have spent on it in the stock market. Nobody was able to convince me that it’s worth it and a lot of people suggested it isn’t so I’m gonna forget about it until I see something more scientific than hype on IG.


Buy gme instead lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 18, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Check out this awesome TDS meter they sent me, the shitheads. Now I have to deal with over the phone Amazon return bullshit and I can’t start the coco.
> 
> View attachment 4857062


I have two of those ph meters they’re great. Knowing Amazon you’ll prolly get to keep it n they’ll send you the right thing. You could still start coco, ph is way more important than ec. Just follow the feed chart should be no problems at all. You definitely want to run silica but use the cheap regular stuff


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I have two of those ph meters they’re great. Knowing Amazon you’ll prolly get to keep it n they’ll send you the right thing. You could still start coco, ph is way more important than ec. Just follow the feed chart should be no problems at all. You definitely want to run silica but use the cheap regular stuff


It looks like a decent meter, but more of a hassle to calibrate than the nice pH meter I bought. They’ve cracked down on returns so it’s going back. Now they don’t process your refund until your return gets scanned at the drop off location, and replacements get charged if the original isn’t sent back within a month. I guess the TDS meter is more important for measuring nutrient uptake but I still wanted to measure my tap water. 

If the feed chart is good enough I might as well start it tomorrow or Saturday. I prefer to put stuff into flowering during the weekend anyway.


----------



## Mynameismyname02 (Mar 18, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Didn’t know I could block/ignore people. Stoked to find out I can. That guy bitches way too much. Geez. Ha.


Not only that, but he’s a know it all.
I’m primarily a lurker and it makes it hard to find good info when it’s just nonsense from him


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 18, 2021)

The Pipe said:


> Buy gme instead lol


forget GME Im investing my cash in AK47


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 18, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> forget GME Im investing my cash in AK47


I just dropped 900 on a snodgrass 3 dry hammer lol. Stimulate the economy and such


----------



## Houstini (Mar 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I just dropped 900 on a snodgrass 3 dry hammer lol. Stimulate the economy and such


One of the best pipes I’ve ever owned was a snoddy hammer. 150 in 1999


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 18, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Check out this awesome TDS meter they sent me, the shitheads. Now I have to deal with over the phone Amazon return bullshit and I can’t start the coco.
> 
> View attachment 4857062


I've been using that one the past 3 years or so. Works great imo.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 19, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> So accidentally crushed one of the Zawtz x Cheetah piss while cleaning up the other ladies. Was pretty pissed, but can’t blame anyone but myself. Had to keep the lights off the past 3 days due to an incident with some nosey neighbors so they definitely got leggy. Lights going back on tomorrow, and had to put up thick blankets on my windows. So hopefully can finish this run, and the testers without any more problems, but after that need to highly consider moving, or finding a new spot.


U got this lol god needs to let u have. A good grow from start to finish without any snags.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I just dropped 900 on a snodgrass 3 dry hammer lol. Stimulate the economy and such


Hell yea thats awesome ive heard great things about snod, man its been a while since i looked into a new piece. Wherre you order from or did u buy it at a shop?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 19, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Herb, Sugar Milk twice, all different phenos of sugar rush & birthday blues & Gelatti bx1 f2 & goonies, and tearing down the room for a super clean and rebuild and quickly I may add because I have some testers to get going!!
> This was my worst run ever. Got mites 3/4 weeks into flower. I killed the worst off plants, 3 of them being the Vitamina (or vitamin G) x zawtz testers. I did what I could being all organic soil and all and finished early. Just about to try some. I have no high hopes for the herb ( purple punch x birthday cake) as it’s pretty terpless. The rest are actually very good considering and are being re-vegged/cleaned up to be ran again. I have many many new pops and an exciting first breeding project underway and testing too!! Love it!! Hope y’alls grows are going good !! View attachment 4857063View attachment 4857064View attachment 4857065View attachment 4857066View attachment 4857067View attachment 4857068View attachment 4857063View attachment 4857064View attachment 4857065View attachment 4857066View attachment 4857067View attachment 4857068


Mites are the worst, i always keep 2 no pest strips in my room, and only time i got them was wheen i didnt buy new strips after they expiired in 3 months. So im pretty sure they are wworking. And its not systemic to plants so your crop would still be organic. But i do makesure i dont spend alot of time in there without my htg carbon filter covid mask


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 19, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Mites are the worst, i always keep 2 no pest strips in my room, and only time i got them was wheen i didnt buy new strips after they expiired in 3 months. So im pretty sure they are wworking. And its not systemic to plants so your crop would still be organic. But i do makesure i dont spend alot of time in there without my htg carbon filter covid mask


Thanks I’m ordering some now!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 19, 2021)

Sugar Rush bad pics but it’s the most amazing smoke you’ll find SWEAR!!


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 19, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Thanks I’m ordering some now!!


Sulfur puts in work against mites and is a good fungicide. I spray 2 weeks b4 flower so they have time to perk up. Some strains don’t care at all, some need a minute to adjust.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 19, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Hell yea thats awesome ive heard great things about snod, man its been a while since i looked into a new piece. Wherre you order from or did u buy it at a shop?


Glassjunkee, Columbia river glass has some nice stuff too


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 19, 2021)

Damn see someone grabbed that last Sundae Strudel on GLO  
Noticed an error on Rado’s FAQ page with the lineages, they have Cherry Strudel listed as Cherry cookies x Grape pie when it’s really (forum/fireOG) x grape pie. The latter sounds even better imo so now I’m really feeling the fomo lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 19, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> U got this lol god needs to let u have. A good grow from start to finish without any snags.


Appreciate it man, i just wanna get this Gushers OG run done, and the testers done. Of course i still want to do a good job, but it’s pretty clear now God, Allah, Buddha, and every/any other higher power(no disrespect towards those that are religious, religious myself) is yelling at the top of their lungs to me saying “that obviously this isn’t the right spot”! So i’m going to take the blatant hints that i need to find a new spot. Never had a single issue, but the past few months it’s just been issue after issue. Without trials and tribulations though, none of us would learn anything. So just going to keep my nose down, keep working hard, and start saving up and looking around.


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 19, 2021)

Order arrived. Kinda sad I didn't get any samples, I was really hoping for a cheetah piss cross. But I can't complain, they showed up and I got a coozie


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 19, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I like those reflectors on your 96s.


From @elevatedgrowsystems


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 19, 2021)

I was about to toss the 5th cube with the tester that I thought hadn’t germinated, but I took one last look and sure enough that last bean threw a tail. Hopefully this is 100% germination on the testers. One of the GAK lemon x LPC looks messed up and will probably get tossed.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 19, 2021)

Grumpz clones are doing some weird shit. I’ve had one other plant (also had gelato in it) that did this. When I flowered it the meristems growing out of the petioles turned to popcorn buds. Also worth noting is that this didn’t happen to the clone that I topped much earlier (topped this one when I noticed the extra meristems), and future cuts will def be taken from that one and topped.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 19, 2021)

AaronHernadez said:


> Damn see someone grabbed that last Sundae Strudel on GLO
> Noticed an error on Rado’s FAQ page with the lineages, they have Cherry Strudel listed as Cherry cookies x Grape pie when it’s really (forum/fireOG) x grape pie. The latter sounds even better imo so now I’m really feeling the fomo lol


Cherry cookies is forum/fireOGbx1 by Relentless.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 20, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Appreciate it man, i just wanna get this Gushers OG run done, and the testers done. Of course i still want to do a good job, but it’s pretty clear now God, Allah, Buddha, and every/any other higher power(no disrespect towards those that are religious, religious myself) is yelling at the top of their lungs to me saying “that obviously this isn’t the right spot”! So i’m going to take the blatant hints that i need to find a new spot. Never had a single issue, but the past few months it’s just been issue after issue. Without trials and tribulations though, none of us would learn anything. So just going to keep my nose down, keep working hard, and start saving up and looking around.


Sell ur collection and get your own pad if u tried to get top dollar for your rare stuff or stuff u know u wont pop for 2 to 3 yrs you would be straight


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 20, 2021)

Lots of stuff up on site y’all !!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 20, 2021)

Got my last order, and honestly the Apple Fritter x Grape Gasoline is by far the absolute best freebies i have ever gotten hands down.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 20, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Sell ur collection and get your own pad if u tried to get top dollar for your rare stuff or stuff u know u wont pop for 2 to 3 yrs you would be straight


Not going to lie that’s definitely crossed my mind, but not only is that way too big of an investment to squander, but that would basically at least in my eyes cause me to lose everything I’ve selected for future breeding projects. Yeah most of the strains are what most people would consider “hype”, but they all have a purpose, and even though a lot of new and “better stuff“ Yes dropping almost every other day, but personally they wouldn’t fill the hole that they would leave. Most of the packs our long sold out, and long gone so in my eyes they’re priceless.Also making $1000 a week, showing that I can pay my car payment on time, and all my other bills I should be able to get a nice place after saving up for a couple months.


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 20, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Got my last order, and honestly the Apple Fritter x Grape Gasoline is by far the absolute best freebies i have ever gotten hands down.


Way to rub it in!


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 20, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Not going to lie that’s definitely crossed my mind, but not only is that way too big of an investment to squander, but that would basically at least in my eyes cause me to lose everything I’ve selected for future breeding projects. Yeah most of the strains are what most people would consider “hype”, but they all have a purpose, and even though a lot of new and “better stuff“ Yes dropping almost every other day, but personally they wouldn’t fill the hole that they would leave. Most of the packs our long sold out, and long gone so in my eyes they’re priceless.Also making $1000 a week, showing that I can pay my car payment on time, and all my other bills I should be able to get a nice place after saving up for a couple months.


Bro how would selling packs to buy real estate be squandering an investment  you need peace of mind and some new lights!


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Bro how would selling packs to buy real estate be squandering an investment  you need peace of mind and some new lights!


No lies detected. Having a fridge full of beans is cool and sold out genetics can be hard to find. But peace of mind and not having to worry about 24 hour maintenance notices, yearly inspections and nosy neighbors... Truly priceless imo


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 20, 2021)

arrived today


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Bro how would selling packs to buy real estate be squandering an investment  you need peace of mind and some new lights!


Well i can’t argue that i definitely need some peace of mind, and some new lights. Selling packs that i’ve chose to make specific lines, which are mostly Thugpug strains, some Rado gear, and specific strains from other breeders would make me completely start from square one. Except it wouldn’t even be square one, it would be in the negatives, at least concerning the lines i really want to make. Not to mention those strains that I’ve specifically chosen for those lines are completely sold out, and will cost anywhere from $1000-$500 in auction if they’re even available. So in my opinion wasting the genetics i chose to make those specific lines would be completely counterproductive. Why sell those strains that i plan on working into my own lines, when like i said i make $1000 a week, and could easily afford my own spot. Not to mention wouldn’t be at some random JoBlo renter that would just make my life more difficult. If anything I would be renting from someone that completely supports what I’m doing, and can possibly even get me in the legal market where I’m at. Even if I sold every single pack I had but still wouldn’t be enough to be able to buy my own spot especially in the area i’m in. Wouldn’t even be enough to buy a bare-bones property. My main focus is breeding, no growing for medical/recreational. Honestly after this run if they have to wait a couple months to save up enough money to get my own spot, and not pop anything during that time frame To me that’s worth it. Not to mention i can have other buddies hunt through packs, and keep ones the aren’t just good but absolutely amazing. Going today slap a whole bunch of shit together, hoping one sticks. Really want to actually do selections on females and males that not only check each boxKarma’s but absolutely crush each box. To each their own their own though.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 20, 2021)

I looked at those clones a little more closely and something got seriously messed up. They’re starting to flower too. I just took a couple new cuts from the clone that looks fine. I’m going to hang on to one of the weird ones for a little longer just to see what happens, but I need one that grows normally. This pheno is looking so awesome and has a killer bud structure.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 20, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Got my last order, and honestly the Apple Fritter x Grape Gasoline is by far the absolute best freebies i have ever gotten hands down.


It’s telling when I want to order a pack I don’t even need just for a chance at those freebies. I like that Rado made some of his own interesting things with the grape gasoline.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 20, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> No lies detected. Having a fridge full of beans is cool and sold out genetics can be hard to find. But peace of mind and not having to worry about 24 hour maintenance notices, yearly inspections and nosy neighbors... Truly priceless imo


It sucks that where he’s at the medical program is pretty basic and they don’t let you grow. My MIL has her medical card out there and still buys a lot of black market bud (we’re not actually married but deep into year 9 of our relationship so whatever — easier to write than “my girlfriend’s mom”). 

Hey @colocowboy — looks like we’re finally getting recreational out here and everything I’ve read suggests that they’re going to be a lot more relaxed about cultivation. Maybe we PPL growers will be allowed to grow more!


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> It’s telling when I want to order a pack I don’t even need just for a chance at those freebies. I like that Rado made some of his own interesting things with the grape gasoline.


That's why I ordered direct from rado this time.for.thr apple drop, instead of doing it local.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> It sucks that where he’s at the medical program is pretty basic and they don’t let you grow. My MIL has her medical card out there and still buys a lot of black market bud (we’re not actually married but deep into year 9 of our relationship so whatever — easier to write than “my girlfriend’s mom”).
> 
> Hey @colocowboy — looks like we’re finally getting recreational out here and everything I’ve read suggests that they’re going to be a lot more relaxed about cultivation. Maybe we PPL growers will be allowed to grow more!


Facts the medical program here is an absolute fucking joke. So waiting a couple months really isn’t that big of a deal to me, especially when a close close buddy gets stuff you would see in the LA medical shops for stupid cheap.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 20, 2021)

Yeah I’m probably gonna order the grape gasoline S1 from them on Thursday, even though I probably shouldn’t lol. Was thinking about ordering it from GLO for a better price but GLO has never sent me packages of free gear, so I’ll be supporting Rado.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> It sucks that where he’s at the medical program is pretty basic and they don’t let you grow. My MIL has her medical card out there and still buys a lot of black market bud (we’re not actually married but deep into year 9 of our relationship so whatever — easier to write than “my girlfriend’s mom”).
> 
> Hey @colocowboy — looks like we’re finally getting recreational out here and everything I’ve read suggests that they’re going to be a lot more relaxed about cultivation. Maybe we PPL growers will be allowed to grow more!


It’s exciting, we should get an automatic bump inn count I would think, they’re supposedly easing licensing and opening the industry to small New Mexico based entrepreneurs. Supposedly.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 20, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> It’s exciting, we should get an automatic bump inn count I would think, they’re supposedly easing licensing and opening the industry to small New Mexico based entrepreneurs. Supposedly.


I read that as well. I like everything I’ve read so far. If they end up putting together a bipartisan rec bill with the best elements of both proposals I think we could end up with something pretty killer. It sucks that our state constitution doesn’t allow us to put it on the ballot like CO and AZ did. We would have had rec in 2014-15 if it did. I’m just glad we have a bipartisan pro-legalization majority in the state legislature now.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I read that as well. I like everything I’ve read so far. If they end up putting together a bipartisan rec bill with the best elements of both proposals I think we could end up with something pretty killer. It sucks that our state constitution doesn’t allow us to put it on the ballot like CO and AZ did. We would have had rec in 2014-15 if it did. I’m just glad we have a bipartisan pro-legalization majority in the state legislature now.


It’s going to special session.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 20, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> It’s going to special session.


I didn’t see that. The last article I read made it seem like they would have something before the end of the regular session. Damn. 

Anyway I’ve got another question. I’ve gotten a fair amount of grief for the plastic bag pots I use. I’d like to use plastic air pots but the only place that has a good deal is alibaba. I can get 50 2 gallon air pots for $15 but I have a feeling shipping might be exorbitant. I sent an inquiry but I also don’t need 50. I need like 10, and I was wondering if anyone knew where I could score 10 nice plastic air pots in the $20-$30 range. Fabric pots dry out way too quickly where I live so I think the air pots might be just the thing.

Here’s what I’m looking at. 






Wholesale AwsPot 2 3 5 7 10 20 gallon with base air prune pots for blueberry, roses,watermelon, peach growth From m.alibaba.com


Wholesale AwsPot 2 3 5 7 10 20 gallon with base air prune pots for blueberry, roses,watermelon, peach growth from on m.alibaba.com




m.alibaba.com


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I didn’t see that. The last article I read made it seem like they would have something before the end of the regular session. Damn.
> 
> Anyway I’ve got another question. I’ve gotten a fair amount of grief for the plastic bag pots I use. I’d like to use plastic air pots but the only place that has a good deal is alibaba. I can get 50 2 gallon air pots for $15 but I have a feeling shipping might be exorbitant. I sent an inquiry but I also don’t need 50. I need like 10, and I was wondering if anyone knew where I could score 10 nice plastic air pots in the $20-$30 range. Fabric pots dry out way too quickly where I live so I think the air pots might be just the thing.
> 
> ...


You can get cloth pots for cheap at 24/7 garden


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> You can get cloth pots for cheap at 24/7 garden


Fabric pots dry out way too quick where I live. At least with soil. With coco and more frequent watering they might work, but I’d really rather get the plastic air pots that you snap together. This looks like the best deal from the US. 









Air-Pot THAP2 Superoot 2 Gallon Garden Propagation Pot Planter Container, 6 Pack 635797567872 | eBay


This 2-gallon equivalent Superoots Air-Pot can be used for seed germination and cuttings. Plants can be kept for one to two seasons before transplanting into a larger pot, or directly in the garden.



www.ebay.com


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 21, 2021)

Lil dubble sundae cola ruff trimmed

this trim bin does better than I expected dry hashing. This stuff presses out beautifully. I tried pressing dry ice hash but that’s a shit method of extraction, not worth the time or mess. You wind up pulverizing green matter to the point it easily falls thru a 120 mic screen.

the snoddy arrived yesterday. I love it, super ergonomic and hits like a steamroller the way the carb is set. Definitely the nicest piece of glass I’ve owned. Took the pics on my dusty ass black cat for contrast.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 21, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Fabric pots dry out way too quick where I live. At least with soil. With coco and more frequent watering they might work, but I’d really rather get the plastic air pots that you snap together. This looks like the best deal from the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are so expensive! 
You’re right about the fabric pots, I tried using them for a few years, it’s so dry here some plants need water 2 times a day with them. I get good results with 5-7 gallon nursery pots but switching to the square pots myself. The cost is lower and they do help reduce rootbind. I have heard the airpots can get dry spots also.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 21, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> They are so expensive!
> You’re right about the fabric pots, I tried using them for a few years, it’s so dry here some plants need water 2 times a day with them. I get good results with 5-7 gallon nursery pots but switching to the square pots myself. The cost is lower and they do help reduce rootbind. I have heard the airpots can get dry spots also.


So you think I should just get some regular hard plastic nursery pots? I’d love to find some square 2 gallon ones. Air pots seem cool but they’re so expensive and probably not designed for 20% humidity.

Edit — just ended up buying a 10 pack of hard plastic 2 gallon nursery pots on eBay. It’s gonna look clean with the drip pans. I also ordered some square drip pans for the veg tent. I spent a good amount of time cleaning my tent and grow room yesterday. I think switching to coco will be a lot less messy. I want the floors of my tents to always look like this.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 21, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Lil dubble sundae cola ruff trimmedView attachment 4858959View attachment 4858960
> 
> this trim bin does better than I expected dry hashing. This stuff presses out beautifully. I tried pressing dry ice hash but that’s a shit method of extraction, not worth the time or mess. You wind up pulverizing green matter to the point it easily falls thru a 120 mic screen.
> View attachment 4858962
> the snoddy arrived yesterday. I love it, super ergonomic and hits like a steamroller the way the carb is set. Definitely the nicest piece of glass I’ve owned. Took the pics on my dusty ass black cat for contrast.View attachment 4858961View attachment 4858963


That’s a nice looking piece. The only way I enjoy combustion is out of a bong and I just have a 1’ straight tube one that’s made of thick enough glass that it doesn’t break when one of my dogs knocks it over. I need a good tabletop vaporizer. I’d like to talk to you a little more about that hash too. I have a press but only ever used it on bud and just gave up because I could never get more than 15%. I’d like to try with either WPFF dry ice sift or static separated dry sift.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Mar 21, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Fabric pots dry out way too quick where I live. At least with soil. With coco and more frequent watering they might work, but I’d really rather get the plastic air pots that you snap together. This looks like the best deal from the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My next grow I'm going to try either Gro Pro Root Master or Plant Warrior pots, both of which seem to be tough to find right now (at least shipped reasonably priced) or a brand I found called Botanicare Hercules pots. The Gro Pro brand I saw someone on here talking about, wish I could remember who.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 21, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So you think I should just get some regular hard plastic nursery pots? I’d love to find some square 2 gallon ones. Air pots seem cool but they’re so expensive and probably not designed for 20% humidity.
> 
> Edit — just ended up buying a 10 pack of hard plastic 2 gallon nursery pots on eBay. It’s gonna look clean with the drip pans. I also ordered some square drip pans for the veg tent. I spent a good amount of time cleaning my tent and grow room yesterday. I think switching to coco will be a lot less messy. I want the floors of my tents to always look like this.
> 
> View attachment 4859102


These are the best ones in my opinion, you can even go flood and drain with them. 7x7x9 is 2 gallon equivalent I believe.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 21, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> These are the best ones in my opinion, you can even go flood and drain with them. 7x7x9 is 2 gallon equivalent I believe.


Damn those are nice! I just ordered some round black ones — 10 pack on eBay for $20. Works out well enough since I had already ordered round drip pans. This is exciting. I was starting to feel like my grow game had plateaued and this seems like the way to step it up.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 21, 2021)

I’m way behind, but I’m really psyched about this run. I’m looking for a Grumpz, a Gas and a Blueberry leaner. Im going to mother the winners and grab a few Cheetah Piss crosses in July or whenever, and then I think I may be good on seeds for a while. I want some stability back in my garden. Too many strangers hanging out making different demands.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 21, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Lil dubble sundae cola ruff trimmedView attachment 4858959View attachment 4858960
> 
> this trim bin does better than I expected dry hashing. This stuff presses out beautifully. I tried pressing dry ice hash but that’s a shit method of extraction, not worth the time or mess. You wind up pulverizing green matter to the point it easily falls thru a 120 mic screen.
> View attachment 4858962
> the snoddy arrived yesterday. I love it, super ergonomic and hits like a steamroller the way the carb is set. Definitely the nicest piece of glass I’ve owned. Took the pics on my dusty ass black cat for contrast.


man trimbins owes you a coupon or something, you just convinced me to buy a set lol. That new piece is super sweet too !


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 21, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I’m way behind, but I’m really psyched about this run. I’m looking for a Grumpz, a Gas and a Blueberry leaner. Im going to mother the winners and grab a few Cheetah Piss crosses in July or whenever, and then I think I may be good on seeds for a while. I want some stability back in my garden. Too many strangers hanging out making different demands.
> View attachment 4859167


Really interested in that upside down frown and I’m really excited to start seeing everyone’s blue apples. All the ones that sprouted look healthy. One dud. In fact out of all the seeds I recently recently got wet, only one blue apples didn’t germinate.


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 21, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That’s a nice looking piece. The only way I enjoy combustion is out of a bong and I just have a 1’ straight tube one that’s made of thick enough glass that it doesn’t break when one of my dogs knocks it over. I need a good tabletop vaporizer. I’d like to talk to you a little more about that hash too. I have a press but only ever used it on bud and just gave up because I could never get more than 15%. I’d like to try with either WPFF dry ice sift or static separated dry sift.


I really like dry ice method, as long as you aren't shaking more than you need to the quality will be great.


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 21, 2021)

If anybody needs a left nut and has blueberry sundae or blue apples. Hit me up!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 21, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> If anybody needs a left nut and has blueberry sundae or blue apples. Hit me up!


I’m sure somebody will send you a cut of their blue apples. I’m totally down. 

Speaking of which I just saw sundae strudel on the flower menu at one of the few good dispensaries in my city. This dispo sells clones from time to time, so I’ll be stopping in there more often. The only clones they had for sale today was something called trap star. All their clones are $20 and that’s a steal for a legit cut of sundae strudel, but the last cut I got from them was GG4 and it obviously came from a S1 because it was weaker than the jibba jabba. Or maybe my cut of jibba jabba is just really potent. One bong rip does the job for me and I suck down distillate all day long.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 21, 2021)

I like to hit up sandia botanicals when I’m in town, where is that you go?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 21, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I like to hit up sandia botanicals when I’m in town, where is that you go?


Sandia botanicals and southwest wellness have the best flower, but Minerva is the one that sells the $20 clones where I saw the sundae strudel on the menu. I vape a shitload of distillate pods and usually get the pax era from Everest but they’ve been out, so I get the bloom dart pods from Minerva as a backup. It’s funny. I’m really good friends with one of the co-owners of ultra health. I’ve known him for 20 years. We go to concerts together, and I shop at his other store, and he’s always liking my IG posts but ultra health is whack except for when they do the $12 wax. 

I think the southwest wellness on San Pedro kinda by Coronado mall has the best flower in town, but I don’t buy much flower from dispensaries. My girlfriend does but I’m starting to get her into growing and I’ve finally convinced her to get her PPL as well so we have a much higher plant count. She just harvested her first plant a couple weeks ago and is really proud.


----------



## bonytang (Mar 21, 2021)

Sup sup been a hot minute just wanted to post the Lemon Tree x Lemon Jack week 5. Running two of them had to top the other as her stretch went past the lights - 2nd pic with both Lemon Tree/Lemon Jack on the left & Runtz on the right. The one on the bottom right got nute lock & hasn't shown any growth for days so may take her down if she doesn't pick up this week, she's a re-veg so that just was smh.. Last pic in the purple is the Grape Stank (Garglic Grove x Grape Gasoline).


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 21, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Sandia botanicals and southwest wellness have the best flower, but Minerva is the one that sells the $20 clones where I saw the sundae strudel on the menu. I vape a shitload of distillate pods and usually get the pax era from Everest but they’ve been out, so I get the bloom dart pods from Minerva as a backup. It’s funny. I’m really good friends with one of the co-owners of ultra health. I’ve known him for 20 years. We go to concerts together, and I shop at his other store, and he’s always liking my IG posts but ultra health is whack except for when they do the $12 wax.
> 
> I think the southwest wellness on San Pedro kinda by Coronado mall has the best flower in town, but I don’t buy much flower from dispensaries. My girlfriend does but I’m starting to get her into growing and I’ve finally convinced her to get her PPL as well so we have a much higher plant count. She just harvested her first plant a couple weeks ago and is really proud.


I usually only buy dispo flower if they have something I want to try. It’s usually “hot” and unflushed. They say they don’t spray, I think they don’t spray what is tested for. It’s sketchy here! My wife is going to get her paperwork in this summer. I was thinking of just asking for higher count and higher units.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 21, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> If anybody needs a left nut and has blueberry sundae or blue apples. Hit me up!


https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/390897-cannarado-blueberry-sundae-6-plus-seed-pack


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 21, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/390897-cannarado-blueberry-sundae-6-plus-seed-pack


Thanks Jewel! I contacted him. Do you know how to ship body parts internationally? Specifically a left nut?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 21, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I usually only buy dispo flower if they have something I want to try. It’s usually “hot” and unflushed. They say they don’t spray, I think they don’t spray what is tested for. It’s sketchy here! My wife is going to get her paperwork in this summer. I was thinking of just asking for higher count and higher units.


Yeah I’ve seen on some of the labels that they test positive for pyrethrin. I think they use a lot of neem oil too. A lot of that hydro bud from the dispensaries straight smells like fertilizer. 

Hey @JewelRunner I’m about to go shopping for a rez. I think I’m gonna go all out with the coco in my 3x3 and set up a floraflex PotPro system in there. I don’t want to drop a whole bunch on a hydroponic rez so I was planning on looking at heavy duty storage tubs meant for going under a bed. Now I know that won’t support the pots and I’ll need to build a platform over it, but that will be a lot cheaper than a $150 rez, and I can get it today.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 21, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’ve seen on some of the labels that they test positive for pyrethrin. I think they use a lot of neem oil too. A lot of that hydro bud from the dispensaries straight smells like fertilizer.
> 
> Hey @JewelRunner I’m about to go shopping for a rez. I think I’m gonna go all out with the coco in my 3x3 and set up a floraflex PotPro system in there. I don’t want to drop a whole bunch on a hydroponic rez so I was planning on looking at heavy duty storage tubs meant for going under a bed. Now I know that won’t support the pots and I’ll need to build a platform over it, but that will be a lot cheaper than a $150 rez, and I can get it today.


Those things can become brittle over time. Treat it like a princess if you go that route.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 21, 2021)

jonesaa said:


> View attachment 4858921


What is fried Ice-cream?


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 21, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’ve seen on some of the labels that they test positive for pyrethrin. I think they use a lot of neem oil too. A lot of that hydro bud from the dispensaries straight smells like fertilizer.
> 
> Hey @JewelRunner I’m about to go shopping for a rez. I think I’m gonna go all out with the coco in my 3x3 and set up a floraflex PotPro system in there. I don’t want to drop a whole bunch on a hydroponic rez so I was planning on looking at heavy duty storage tubs meant for going under a bed. Now I know that won’t support the pots and I’ll need to build a platform over it, but that will be a lot cheaper than a $150 rez, and I can get it today.


I use those tuff bins or just black plastic trash cans. If you want to put it in the tent a tuff bin will work.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 21, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What is fried Ice-cream?


Topanga canyon jb cut x sherbert


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 21, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What is fried Ice-cream?


*Fried Ice Cream(Topanga Canyon OG – Jungleboys cut x Sherbet)*


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 21, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I use those tuff bins or just black plastic trash cans. If you want to put it in the tent a tuff bin will work.


Cool. I got a 17 gallon heavy duty storage bin. It should work for the time being, and then I will use it for waste water which will then get pumped/siphoned out into my garden after I get a better rez. It’s still a little tall for my 3 x 3 and I was thinking of keeping it outside the tent. Too bad the squatter ones that fit nicely inside a tent without raising everything up too much are so expensive. I might need to upgrade my flower tent to a 4 x 4 for the added height, but that means I’m gonna have to throw a couple more strips and another driver on my light.


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 21, 2021)

Day 22 weed nap and birthday funk on the new rdwc system. Still working out the kinks so probably not the best run.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 21, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Topanga canyon jb cut x sherbert





jonesaa said:


> *Fried Ice Cream(Topanga Canyon OG – Jungleboys cut x Sherbet)*


Thanks Guys..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 21, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> View attachment 4859557View attachment 4859558
> 
> Day 22 weed nap and birthday funk on the new rdwc system. Still working out the kinks so probably not the best run.


This could be used to *show how to run this system. Might want some spinosad too.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 21, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This could be used to *show how to run this system. Might want some spinosad too.


Yup looks like a lot of little white spots on those leaves. Probably thrips. 

Anyway, here’s the rez and irrigation system I set up today. It’s not fancy. The hard plastic distribution line sucks and I need to find something more flexible. I also need a timer. I just have it on a switch for the moment. Cost me about $60 to put together and I had a bunch of spare irrigation line at my mom’s house which saved me about 20 bucks. Drainage situation sucks right now and I know this. Hard pots and drip pans are en route. I’m deep cleaning the tent when I put the drip pans in and I’m phasing out the plastic bag pots for good. 



So the more I think about it, the more I think it’s worth it to buy a nice reservoir that sits inside the tent, and invest in that floraflex PotPro setup if I’m gonna get serious about coco and more modern, commercial cultivation techniques. I’ve been doing soil for 2 years now. I don’t like the mess, the large pots, or the bugs. I spent half of last summer and fall battling thrips, then spider mites, and then a ridiculous fungus gnat infestation and I don’t want to do that ever again. I’m sick of the soil getting everywhere because I’m just not gonna clean my tents every single day and it makes my pics look amateurish and sloppy. It’s time to invest in some real quality cannabis cultivation equipment. I blew over a G building lights so I can do this. Having a cleaner, more professional looking setup that gets better yields with fewer problems is totally worth it.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 21, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m sure somebody will send you a cut of their blue apples. I’m totally down.
> 
> Speaking of which I just saw sundae strudel on the flower menu at one of the few good dispensaries in my city. This dispo sells clones from time to time, so I’ll be stopping in there more often. The only clones they had for sale today was something called trap star. All their clones are $20 and that’s a steal for a legit cut of sundae strudel, but the last cut I got from them was GG4 and it obviously came from a S1 because it was weaker than the jibba jabba. Or maybe my cut of jibba jabba is just really potent. One bong rip does the job for me and I suck down distillate all day long.


I know you already know this, but be really careful with cuts from those places. Bugs, etc...
I got a clone years ago from one of those places and it had SUPER powdery mildew that was resistant to all of the usual methods of getting rid of it. I eventually had to do a very complicated procedure in order to get it clean. (You , as a mushroom guy might compare the procedure to the cannabis equivalent of isolating mycelium on agar over multiple dishes). Not fun!


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 21, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yup looks like a lot of little white spots on those leaves. Probably thrips.
> 
> Anyway, here’s the rez and irrigation system I set up today. It’s not fancy. The hard plastic distribution line sucks and I need to find something more flexible. I also need a timer. I just have it on a switch for the moment. Cost me about $60 to put together and I had a bunch of spare irrigation line at my mom’s house which saved me about 20 bucks. Drainage situation sucks right now and I know this. Hard pots and drip pans are en route. I’m deep cleaning the tent when I put the drip pans in and I’m phasing out the plastic bag pots for good.
> 
> ...


I set up quick disconnects so I can wash my rez’s in the bathtub and I hard line with pvc as much as possible. I don’t see any reason this 20 dollar trashcan won’t last like 5 years. If your feed lines fall below your water level be sure to drill a small anti-siphon hole in the tubing that’s inside the rez, above the water line. When I first started I emptied more than one rez out all over because it just siphoned out cloth pots do good with coco. I use two gallons and I also use plastic pots. The cloth is better with gnats but they aren’t any real problem with the plastic pots.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 21, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I’m way behind, but I’m really psyched about this run. I’m looking for a Grumpz, a Gas and a Blueberry leaner. Im going to mother the winners and grab a few Cheetah Piss crosses in July or whenever, and then I think I may be good on seeds for a while. I want some stability back in my garden. Too many strangers hanging out making different demands.
> View attachment 4859167


The Compound/ Cannarado hybrid should be interesting. Don't like compound but cannarado is cool.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 21, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I set up quick disconnects so I can wash my rez’s in the bathtub and I hard line with pvc as much as possible. I don’t see any reason this 20 dollar trashcan won’t last like 5 years. If your feed lines fall below your water level be sure to drill a small anti-siphon hole in the tubing that’s inside the rez, above the water line. When I first started I emptied more than one rez out all over because it just siphoned out cloth pots do good with coco. I use two gallons and I also use plastic pots. The cloth is better with gnats but they aren’t any real problem with the plastic pots.View attachment 4859618View attachment 4859619View attachment 4859620


Everything inside the tent is hard pipe, made from sprinkler risers and 1/4” adapter manifolds. I need to stabilize the risers a little better. It’s working really well so far. Hell if I make this DIY setup nice enough I may not even need to buy those fancy pots with the drain lines. I just think it would be so cool to be able to run a drain line for all the pots into my garden, or at the very least into another rez that I could pump out there. My buddy grows in his basement so everything drains into the sump and he just pumps it out into his yard.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm not thinking what I don't have, just what will be Better. A couple days ago, I showed a strain that I will be growing out soon. 

TK /Chem 91 Gellati × Bubble Gum Biscotti will bring out some new flavors to the market.

The Tk/chem91 Gellati hybrid is already sweet by it's self, as you know I'm always saying on Forums Make your own Mom's or Pollen donor's/Males. 

"Bubble Gum Biscotti " mmm mmm mmm. 


4/5 

This hybrid will go well against things like Triangle Mints [Triangle Kush × Animal Mints] aka Wedding Cake and Ice-cream Cake.



Lastly Lot's of things have hit the market other than "Jungleboys " and people want new flavors.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 22, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I know you already know this, but be really careful with cuts from those places. Bugs, etc...
> I got a clone years ago from one of those places and it had SUPER powdery mildew that was resistant to all of the usual methods of getting rid of it. I eventually had to do a very complicated procedure in order to get it clean. (You , as a mushroom guy might compare the procedure to the cannabis equivalent of isolating mycelium on agar over multiple dishes). Not fun!


Yeah I haven’t brought in a dispensary cut in a long time. I think the bugs I got last summer came from cheap bagged soil that I bought when I couldn’t find perlite. I’m really glad that it’s dry enough out here that fungal infections aren’t much of an issue. It’s funny you mention the culture work. I used to love cleaning up a dirty culture and turning it into something like this.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 22, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> Way to rub it in!


Its not a cheeteh piss cross lol nate spends a ton on radogear. They probably remember him by now. I would


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 22, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well i can’t argue that i definitely need some peace of mind, and some new lights. Selling packs that i’ve chose to make specific lines, which are mostly Thugpug strains, some Rado gear, and specific strains from other breeders would make me completely start from square one. Except it wouldn’t even be square one, it would be in the negatives, at least concerning the lines i really want to make. Not to mention those strains that I’ve specifically chosen for those lines are completely sold out, and will cost anywhere from $1000-$500 in auction if they’re even available. So in my opinion wasting the genetics i chose to make those specific lines would be completely counterproductive. Why sell those strains that i plan on working into my own lines, when like i said i make $1000 a week, and could easily afford my own spot. Not to mention wouldn’t be at some random JoBlo renter that would just make my life more difficult. If anything I would be renting from someone that completely supports what I’m doing, and can possibly even get me in the legal market where I’m at. Even if I sold every single pack I had but still wouldn’t be enough to be able to buy my own spot especially in the area i’m in. Wouldn’t even be enough to buy a bare-bones property. My main focus is breeding, no growing for medical/recreational. Honestly after this run if they have to wait a couple months to save up enough money to get my own spot, and not pop anything during that time frame To me that’s worth it. Not to mention i can have other buddies hunt through packs, and keep ones the aren’t just good but absolutely amazing. Going today slap a whole bunch of shit together, hoping one sticks. Really want to actually do selections on females and males that not only check each boxKarma’s but absolutely crush each box. To each their own their own though.


You can find a ton of cuts bug free already pheno hunted on strainly of your thug pug rado stuff . Just sayin. And you can move faster lol but i know what you mean. What are your top 3 packs you wouldnt part with? Mine are grape sundae,cocomero f2s and sour apple pie.


TerrapinBlazin said:


> So you think I should just get some regular hard plastic nursery pots? I’d love to find some square 2 gallon ones. Air pots seem cool but they’re so expensive and probably not designed for 20% humidity.
> 
> Edit — just ended up buying a 10 pack of hard plastic 2 gallon nursery pots on eBay. It’s gonna look clean with the drip pans. I also ordered some square drip pans for the veg tent. I spent a good amount of time cleaning my tent and grow room yesterday. I think switching to coco will be a lot less messy. I want the floors of my tents to always look like this.
> 
> View attachment 4859102


Get a shop vac bruh


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yup looks like a lot of little white spots on those leaves. Probably thrips.
> 
> Anyway, here’s the rez and irrigation system I set up today. It’s not fancy. The hard plastic distribution line sucks and I need to find something more flexible. I also need a timer. I just have it on a switch for the moment. Cost me about $60 to put together and I had a bunch of spare irrigation line at my mom’s house which saved me about 20 bucks. Drainage situation sucks right now and I know this. Hard pots and drip pans are en route. I’m deep cleaning the tent when I put the drip pans in and I’m phasing out the plastic bag pots for good.
> 
> ...


Coco has a ton of gnats you will need nematodes the s felatie or sum shit. Dwc is the cleanest. rockwool grow cubes are amazing to i would do them If i had the money. Rdwc is great if you can fill and drain ur rez easy And not allow water to get to cold or hot def a clean system no bugs or mess. Drain to waste will save you wayyy more nutes that a recirculating system as well. I like coco its cheap and gnats arent a issue but i do over fill the trays some times which is where the small shop vac comes in.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> You can find a ton of cuts bug free already pheno hunted on strainly of your thug pug rado stuff . Just sayin. And you can move faster lol but i know what you mean. What are your top 3 packs you wouldnt part with? Mine are grape sundae,cocomero f2s and sour apple pie.
> 
> Get a shop vac bruh


it’s more than 3 but Dingleberry, UP, Sugar Rush, Watercolor Frosting, the GP S1 and GP bx, SD f1 and f2, Back to Cherry, Chapple, and all my WY East Farms packs.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 22, 2021)

The 5 grape pie s1s are coming along. Theyr'e like a month in veg 2 look good 2 look meh, And 1 should be tossed. All short and bushy. so yea lets pray for something decent. Lol good luck with the s1s fellas it seems like a crap shoot or however u say it. New 5x5 comin today and the 650s is coming thursday. Not sure how to cool two seperate tents with. 1 450 cfm fan but im gonna try any suggestions would b appreciated the other tent will have a 600 watt cool tube and the other the 650s


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 22, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> it’s more than 3 but Dingleberry, UP, Sugar Rush, Watercolor Frosting, the GP S1 and GP bx, SD f1 and f2, Back to Cherry, Chapple, and all my WY East Farms packs.


Up?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Get a shop vac bruh


Oh I have a nice one and use it in there at least once a week.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Up?


Unicorn poop


----------



## quiescent (Mar 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> The 5 grape pie s1s are coming along. Theyr'e like a month in veg 2 look good 2 look meh, And 1 should be tossed. All short and bushy. so yea lets pray for something decent. Lol good luck with the s1s fellas it seems like a crap shoot or however u say it. New 5x5 comin today and the 650s is coming thursday. Not sure how to cool two seperate tents with. 1 450 cfm fan but im gonna try any suggestions would b appreciated the other tent will have a 600 watt cool tube and the other the 650s


You're gonna need a new filter and fan for that other tent or another filter for the new guy and a bigger fan for both tents to run from. The reason is not even about cooling, it's about having proper environment/scrubbing the air. 

Those grape sundaes are also on my most treasured list. Have a couple packs of those and wedding pie that I'll be looking for males from. I hope Rado is sitting on a stack of the grape sundaes to sift through in the future.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 22, 2021)

quiescent said:


> You're gonna need a new filter and fan for that other tent or another filter for the new guy and a bigger fan for both tents to run from. The reason is not even about cooling, it's about having proper environment/scrubbing the air.
> 
> Those grape sundaes are also on my most treasured list. Have a couple packs of those and wedding pie that I'll be looking for males from. I hope Rado is sitting on a stack of the grape sundaes to sift through in the future.


Damn I would love to get my hands on some of those classic grape pie crosses. I can only imagine how much an original pack of wedding pie would go for. Kinda reminds me of when I was a kid and my mom would regularly sell those rare beanie babies on eBay for upwards of a G. That was back in the late ‘90s and that was a lot more money back then than it is now.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Damn I would love to get my hands on some of those classic grape pie crosses. I can only imagine how much an original pack of wedding pie would go for. Kinda reminds me of when I was a kid and my mom would regularly sell those rare beanie babies on eBay for upwards of a G. That was back in the late ‘90s and that was a lot more money back then than it is now.


If they just get treated as a baseball card and never grown to produce the next generation they've been wasted. If you do grow them to preserve the line and keep them to yourself they've definitely been wasted. 

Just know that won't happen, I'll grow them both out within the next few years for sure. The grape sundae will be one of the first things I do, next year or so. They will be given out freely, I'm certain. Keep in touch bro, time flies... if they're worth making (idk how 32 and 28 seeds don't turn into something good) you'll be in possession of them soon enough.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 22, 2021)

Hell yeah dude. That’s the way to be. Like I’ve said on here, if anyone wants a cut of anything I have it’s just a PM and a trade/small shipping fee away. 

Anyway the new zentest meter came in today and this thing is fucking sweet. Got it all calibrated and replaced the crappy lanyard that came with it with a Rado lanyard. 



The app is awesome. I can just hold the pen down in the rez and control everything from my phone. @JewelRunner I’m gonna send you some screenshots of test results later today for your opinion. My EC is still under what the feed chart says even though I’m using the recommended amount of nutes. Maybe I do need calmag. I dunno. I’ll thoroughly test my tap water once I get back from an errand too. Gotta go return the cheap pH meter they sent me instead of the cheap TDS meter I was going to buy. I’m really glad I decided to get a nice one. 

What do y’all think about a spear tip probe for testing my outdoor soil? They’re so expensive.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 22, 2021)

Came home to see the 5th bacio gelato x bubblegum biscotti is above ground and happy looking. 5/5 for the testers. I’ve got high hopes for some colorful, super dense dessert smelling indica buds. I’m doing some of these in coco from the start. Making this switch has already helped me de-clutter my grow room so much I don’t think I’ll be looking back.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Hell yeah dude. That’s the way to be. Like I’ve said on here, if anyone wants a cut of anything I have it’s just a PM and a trade/small shipping fee away.
> 
> Anyway the new zentest meter came in today and this thing is fucking sweet. Got it all calibrated and replaced the crappy lanyard that came with it with a Rado lanyard.
> 
> ...


I've been looking at soil moisture meters, and the Blumat digital meter is pretty good from what I've read. It's only $70 right now.





Amazon.com : Blumat Digital Soil Moisture Meter & Soil Moisture Sensor || Works Great with Drip Irrigation Kit(s) & Ensures Irrigation System Function : Moisture Meters : Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com : Blumat Digital Soil Moisture Meter & Soil Moisture Sensor || Works Great with Drip Irrigation Kit(s) & Ensures Irrigation System Function : Moisture Meters : Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 22, 2021)

That’s cool! I would always just water when the top of the soil is dry. Of course that probably contributed to my fungus gnat problem. The humidity is so low here that the top of the soil gets totally desiccated and it stays wet on the bottom. A few people over in the organic forum tried to talk me into getting a spear tip pH pen a while back but I never did. I’m still going to do organic soil for my outdoor grows and may still get one. No need for a moisture meter outdoors in New Mexico though. Shit always needs water here lol.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> rockwool grow cubes are amazing to i would do them If i had the money.


I hear ya. I wanted to try the 8 inch rockwool cubes. One look at how expensive they were and I immediately dropped the idea.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Coco has a ton of gnats you will need nematodes the s felatie or sum shit. Dwc is the cleanest. rockwool grow cubes are amazing to i would do them If i had the money. Rdwc is great if you can fill and drain ur rez easy And not allow water to get to cold or hot def a clean system no bugs or mess. Drain to waste will save you wayyy more nutes that a recirculating system as well. I like coco its cheap and gnats arent a issue but i do over fill the trays some times which is where the small shop vac comes in.


Yeah I’m doing DTW so I can use it to water my garden. Rockwool cubes in a tray would be neat — I love them for popping beans, but I like pots with media that I can drive some stakes into, although I bet rockwool cubes hold stakes well. What about putting some gnatrol in the rez? Will that keep the gnats down? 3 treatments of that stuff in my pots totally got rid of those bastards last fall.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 22, 2021)

Gushcotti Sundae day 66 of 12/12


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 22, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Gushcotti Sundae day 66 of 12/12
> View attachment 4860456View attachment 4860458View attachment 4860459View attachment 4860460


That looks amazing.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 22, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Gushcotti Sundae day 66 of 12/12
> View attachment 4860456View attachment 4860458View attachment 4860459View attachment 4860460


Wow.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That’s cool! I would always just water when the top of the soil is dry. Of course that probably contributed to my fungus gnat problem. The humidity is so low here that the top of the soil gets totally desiccated and it stays wet on the bottom. A few people over in the organic forum tried to talk me into getting a spear tip pH pen a while back but I never did. I’m still going to do organic soil for my outdoor grows and may still get one. No need for a moisture meter outdoors in New Mexico though. Shit always needs water here lol.


I misunderstood that. You were talking about a PH probe for soil?


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’m doing DTW so I can use it to water my garden. Rockwool cubes in a tray would be neat — I love them for popping beans, but I like pots with media that I can drive some stakes into, although I bet rockwool cubes hold stakes well. What about putting some gnatrol in the rez? Will that keep the gnats down? 3 treatments of that stuff in my pots totally got rid of those bastards last fall.


microbelift bmc is the same stuff as gnatrol but wayyyy more concentrated.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I hear ya. I wanted to try the 8 inch rockwool cubes. One look at how expensive they were and I immediately dropped the idea.


I've grown some big-ish plants in single 4" cubes. Some where in 2-4 oz range.

The 6" cubes can grow monsters so an 8" cube would be overkill in some respects.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've grown some big-ish plants in single 4" cubes. Some where in 2-4 oz range.
> 
> The 6" cubes can grow monsters so an 8" cube would be overkill in some respects.


idk shit about rockwool, do you know what the benefit of growing on a slab is?


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've grown some big-ish plants in single 4" cubes. Some where in 2-4 oz range.
> 
> The 6" cubes can grow monsters so an 8" cube would be overkill in some respects.


How many times a day did you have to water the 4" cubes during flower? I would guess at least every 4 hours?


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 22, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> idk shit about rockwool, do you know what the benefit of growing on a slab is?


I used various slabs for about a year, and recently went back to coco. I guess it depends on how you're watering them, but a decent portion of mine were completely unused because they don't wick well. The Unislabs were a little better, but not by much. Rockwool in general is also pain when it comes to disposal.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> How many times a day did you have to water the 4" cubes during flower? I would guess at least every 4 hours?


Yeah, I had them on a dip system so watered every few hours dtw. Disposal was my biggest issue with rock wool.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> idk shit about rockwool, do you know what the benefit of growing on a slab is?


If you have a dip system or flood table the slabs give roots more room to grow. But doing multiple strains in a slab caused some issues. Some plants would over grow others and you can't move plants around. Slabs are great for monocropping clones though.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 22, 2021)

Indoor Growing


Growing under HID lights.



www.rollitup.org





Plenty of threads on those topics. Indoor growing and flood and drain threads

This thread is changing from Cannarado Genetics.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, I had them on a dip system so watered every few hours dtw. Disposal was my biggest issue with rock wool.


yeah they seem like a pain in the ass to dispose of vs coco. i mix my old coco into raised beds, maybe if i had to throw everything away rockwool would be better though. I bet it would make decent insulation after use if it was sanitized.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> How many times a day did you have to water the 4" cubes during flower? I would guess at least every 4 hours?








rockwool table set up


Hey, so I have a 4 x 8 table i plan on setting up with rockwool. I cant find an answer really anywhere. What should I line the table with? Coco Mat has seem like the best choice. Would I still need a drop ceiling plastic grid type thing to keep it off the bottom of the table? Or plastic plastic...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 22, 2021)

Oh come on. There hasn’t been much happening in this thread for a week or so. There’s a drop coming in a few weeks, and all of these boring little veg plants will be flowering soon enough.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 22, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Gushcotti Sundae day 66 of 12/12
> View attachment 4860456View attachment 4860458View attachment 4860459View attachment 4860460


Nice Flowers man. Your harvest is going to be Nice...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Oh come on. There hasn’t been much happening in this thread for a week or so. There’s a drop coming in a few weeks, and all of these boring little veg plants will be flowering soon enough.


Hey man, 






Hydroponics / Aeroponics


Growing in anything but soil.



www.rollitup.org




...


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 22, 2021)

Well I for one am very excited about the grape gasoline S1 dropping on Thursday as well as the gushers drop that I didn’t think would be happening until 4/20. I’m camping out for that gushers x white runtz.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I for one am very excited about the grape gasoline S1 dropping on Thursday as well as the gushers drop that I didn’t think would be happening until 4/20. I’m camping out for that gushers x white runtz.


Who has an email of the 3rd Gushers Line from Cannarado. Thanks.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 22, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Who has an email of the 3rd Gushers Line from Cannarado. Thanks.


Someone posted it here a while back. I remember it had cheetah piss, Gary Payton, white runtz, cocomero, and a few other good ones. It’s been posted in here a few times but I keep forgetting to save it.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 22, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Who has an email of the 3rd Gushers Line from Cannarado. Thanks.


I took a screenshot of the IG post


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 22, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I took a screenshot of the IG post
> View attachment 4860535


Thanks Man.   
I wonder if he is planning working all the cookie hybrids/line eventually..


----------



## Houstini (Mar 23, 2021)

Somewhere in this mix is some pico de Gallo and apple earth. Pico goes to my buddy running deps and I’m gonna try the platinum bubba x full season 45N PNW


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Damn I would love to get my hands on some of those classic grape pie crosses. I can only imagine how much an original pack of wedding pie would go for. Kinda reminds me of when I was a kid and my mom would regularly sell those rare beanie babies on eBay for upwards of a G. That was back in the late ‘90s and that was a lot more money back then than it is now.


Id rather get a black sheep cut than sift a pack, im pretty sure my driver is theirs, And its got great structure, grows hella fast and so far buds are big golf balls in wk 4 5ish


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’m doing DTW so I can use it to water my garden. Rockwool cubes in a tray would be neat — I love them for popping beans, but I like pots with media that I can drive some stakes into, although I bet rockwool cubes hold stakes well. What about putting some gnatrol in the rez? Will that keep the gnats down? 3 treatments of that stuff in my pots totally got rid of those bastards last fall.


Only used. Bmc microbe lift it stopped working then i got nematodes and they wreck gnat larva as long as you keep the soil moist. So they can move. But i believe gnatrol is stronger so i cant say. I used to give a good squirt of bmc s bac thur, which is way more than the 10 drops reccommended and still didnt work. Ime


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 23, 2021)

Fatty arbuckle and the legend cross, yummy!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 23, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I took a screenshot of the IG post
> View attachment 4860535


Nice! I’ll get the white runtz and cocomero for sure and maybe the gelato 41. I definitely want to run the cocomero cross alongside the watercolor frosting. I just got a good cereal milk cross from envy, and I got Saget, FWT, and carbon fiber from the sour apple drop. I thought there was a cheetah piss cross too but I guess I was wrong. I’ll be hitting the cheetah piss drop this summer hard. I really wanted cheetah piss testers, but I’m super happy with what he gave me.

Does anyone know what time the drop is? 4:20 pacific?


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 23, 2021)

How's that Gary Payton? Powerzzzup keeps telling people that he never have out cuts of it sooooo idkkkk


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 23, 2021)

Making a topanga lemon bx. This will be topanga lemon #6 x (topanga lemon #7 x ssh) 

big ass fans on this female topanga lemon #7 x ssh


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 23, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> How's that Gary Payton? Powerzzzup keeps telling people that he never have out cuts of it sooooo idkkkk


Its been out for a while. Most major breeders are using.it. Exotic envy raw to name a few


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 23, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Making a topanga lemon bx. This will be topanga lemon #6 x (topanga lemon #7 x ssh) View attachment 4860847
> 
> big ass fans on this female topanga lemon #7 x ssh
> 
> View attachment 4860848


Hows the male smell?


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 23, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Its been out for a while. Most major breeders are using.it. Exotic envy raw to name a few


Obviously everyone is "using" Gary Payton for breeding. My question is it the real cut of Gary? If the breeder says he never leaked the cut then I wonder


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 23, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Hows the male smell?


I only got two males out of 9 plants. The one I kept smells really lemony despite the topanga #7 being floral and earthy with no lemon on the nose. Several of the female tl x ssh have lemony stem rubs so should get an idea what kind of profile he’ll pass on when those start blooming


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 23, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> How's that Gary Payton? Powerzzzup keeps telling people that he never have out cuts of it sooooo idkkkk


That’s weird because it seems like at least Rado and Envy are doing a lot of Gary Payton crosses. I figured they have some sort of licensing arrangement with Cookies but all that stuff is way above the pay grade of a bean popping hobbyist like myself.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2021)

Unless that powerup guy does 100% of his garden work then he has no way of knowing if his cut got out. Once you have workers or anybody in your garden there is a chance somebody clipped themselves a little some some.

Plus who can you trust nowadays? Its a he said they said kind of fuckery in the weed game today.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 23, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Obviously everyone is "using" Gary Payton for breeding. My question is it the real cut of Gary? If the breeder says he never leaked the cut then I wonder


i dont doubt that its the real cut

any cut thats mass produced for the legal market isnt hard to get

Cookies has deals with licensed growers in damn near every legal state and they give the cuts to the growers in each state since you cant legally transport product across state lines yet

pretty sure other breeders are just buying cuts from people that work at these grow opps


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 23, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Obviously everyone is "using" Gary Payton for breeding. My question is it the real cut of Gary? If the breeder says he never leaked the cut then I wonder


Obviously lol i trust rados using the real gp


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> i dont doubt that its the real cut
> 
> any cut thats mass produced for the legal market isnt hard to get
> 
> ...


That actually makes more sense than my theory, lol. I forgot about licensing and legal ops.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 23, 2021)

Just cleaned the shit out of my tents and put drip pans under everything. It’s a start. By the time I’ve phased out the soil and bag pots and all the plants are in hard plastic pots with coco (and maybe even that badass floraflex pot system with the drain lines) everything should be really rocking. I still have to mess around with the nute ratios to get the EC right.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 23, 2021)

Also, here’s the full list of the gushers drop complete with the actual names. Just got this in an email from CannaradoPNW. Think I’m gonna have to get that slurricane cross along with the white runtz and cocomero. I don’t want to go too much into a private conversation, but he also told me they won’t be selling any more grape gasoline crosses, so the S1 and gastro pop won’t be for sale on the site. GLO has one pack left but I’m gonna pass. Since I won’t be buying that, I can go wild on this gushers drop guilt free.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Also, here’s the full list of the gushers drop complete with the actual names. Just got this in an email from CannaradoPNW. Think I’m gonna have to get that slurricane cross along with the white runtz and cocomero. I don’t want to go too much into a private conversation, but he also told me they won’t be selling any more grape gasoline crosses, so the S1 and gastro pop won’t be for sale on the site. GLO has one pack left but I’m gonna pass. View attachment 4861207


Id snag the gary and cereal milk but im sure everyone will be after them as well


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Just cleaned the shit out of my tents and put drip pans under everything. It’s a start. By the time I’ve phased out the soil and bag pots and all the plants are in hard plastic pots with coco (and maybe even that badass floraflex pot system with the drain lines) everything should be really rocking. I still have to mess around with the nute ratios to get the EC right. View attachment 4861202View attachment 4861203


Your plants always look so happy nice bud size to


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 23, 2021)

any other banks getting this drop or is it only at Rado?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 23, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Id snag the gary and cereal milk but im sure everyone will be after them as well


Yeah I just snagged a cereal milk cross from envy and I want to get the Gary Payton x cheetah piss that’s coming out this summer. White runtz and slurricane are two strains I’ve wanted for a while. I think they’ll both go awesome with gushers.


----------



## prologger (Mar 23, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Id snag the gary and cereal milk but im sure everyone will be after them as well


You are right.. This shits killin me with these drops. I can’t grow fast enough.


----------



## prologger (Mar 23, 2021)

Back To Cookies curing up.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 23, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Id snag the gary and cereal milk but im sure everyone will be after them as well


I definitely want the cereal milk hopefully I can swag one or two.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 23, 2021)

These little mugs are coming online. I see activity in most of the Blue Apples even though the camera isn’t showing them.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 23, 2021)

Zawtz x grumps should be interesting good luck man thats a. Lot of ladies


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 23, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I definitely want the cereal milk hopefully I can swag one or two.


That one looks pretty badass. Not gonna lie. The cereal milk cross I have is regs so it might be nice to get a pack of fems to hunt alongside. Since I’m not gonna get the grape gasoline S1 I could buy 3 extra gushers packs for the same price, but that’s overkill. I want the white runtz, slurricane, and cocomero for sure but if I added a 4th it would be the cereal milk.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 23, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Zawtz x grumps should be interesting good luck man thats a. Lot of ladies


I'm hunting for mothers and I left some margin for error. Plus the Upside Down Frowns are regular seeds. In hindsight I should have held a few of each back, but what is done is done.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That one looks pretty badass. Not gonna lie. The cereal milk cross I have is regs so it might be nice to get a pack of fems to hunt alongside. Since I’m not gonna get the grape gasoline S1 I could buy 3 extra gushers packs for the same price, but that’s overkill. I want the white runtz, slurricane, and cocomero for sure but if I added a 4th it would be the cereal milk.


I need to pop my cocomero.f2s man i got to much good seeds


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That one looks pretty badass. Not gonna lie. The cereal milk cross I have is regs so it might be nice to get a pack of fems to hunt alongside. Since I’m not gonna get the grape gasoline S1 I could buy 3 extra gushers packs for the same price, but that’s overkill. I want the white runtz, slurricane, and cocomero for sure but if I added a 4th it would be the cereal milk.


I've been wanting to run Slurricane forever now. I was going to skip the Gushers drop, but I guess I'm roped in.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 23, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I've been wanting to run Slurricane forever now. I was going to skip the Gushers drop, but I guess I'm roped in.


Slurricane fems from in house are amazing i ran 6. And they were all really nice. Found 2 that were amazing but i lost both cuts worth the 200 or. Whatever i got em on sale for 120


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 23, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I've been wanting to run Slurricane forever now. I was going to skip the Gushers drop, but I guess I'm roped in.


This drop looks fire. I need the white runtz to complete my runtz trifecta. Love the name too. I’ve been kicking myself for not getting the apple rain. That one went fast. 

Anyway here’s something from the last gushers drop. Jibba jabba clones killing it. This is the first time I’ve had to defoliate this cut but I vegged these two for a while and staked the shit out of them.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 23, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Slurricane fems from in house are amazing i ran 6. And they were all really nice. Found 2 that were amazing but i lost both cuts worth the 200 or. Whatever i got em on sale for 120


They are always sold out when I look. I had a pack of the Sour Apple cross in my basket, but I bailed because I just spent like $350 on the Bazookaz and Upside Down Frowns a week before and was also eying up the next drop. I hope whoever got that pack is crushing it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Also, here’s the full list of the gushers drop complete with the actual names. Just got this in an email from CannaradoPNW. Think I’m gonna have to get that slurricane cross along with the white runtz and cocomero. I don’t want to go too much into a private conversation, but he also told me they won’t be selling any more grape gasoline crosses, so the S1 and gastro pop won’t be for sale on the site. GLO has one pack left but I’m gonna pass. Since I won’t be buying that, I can go wild on this gushers drop guilt free. View attachment 4861207


No more Grape Gasoline drop between the two breeders. Something went bad, and they are not even partners to begin with. 

Has the complete line of this dropped as of yet? These packs might gain value.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 23, 2021)

So the Blueberry in the Blue Apples is gone and the partnership of the Bazookaz had unpartnered? I'm rocking a rare run.


----------



## prologger (Mar 23, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> So the Blueberry in the Blue Apples is gone and the partnership of the Bazookaz had unpartnered? I'm rocking a rare run.


Only Ship that don’t float is a partnership. Lmao.


----------



## prologger (Mar 23, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I've been wanting to run Slurricane forever now. I was going to skip the Gushers drop, but I guess I'm roped in.


Yep. I wanted some S1 GP as well..this gushers drop may make up for it. Gary Payton or cereal milk will work.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 23, 2021)

The Grape Gasoline crosses came in packs of 13. Message in a bottle? Broken bottles? I'm going to run this by Alex Jones, but I think I'm on to something here.


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 23, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> So the Blueberry in the Blue Apples is gone and the partnership of the Bazookaz had unpartnered? I'm rocking a rare run.


Part of me is screaming this is all said to sell seeds. The other part of me is screaming buy blueberry sundae off strainly and as many V6 haze as my marriage can handle.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 23, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Part of me is screaming this is all said to sell seeds. The other part of me is screaming buy blueberry sundae off strainly and as many V6 haze as my marriage can handle.


In my last message I almost added that maybe the Compound / Rado situation was like one of those fake rapper beefs to sell records. This is getting deep. 


(Sorry, Lightgreen)


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 23, 2021)

I got my Pie Box pack in. There are 7 seeds but two are super white looking. Came with some Goji Margy freebies. 

I could have called the imminent break up with compound. Lol. That dude seems like a dbag.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 23, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> In my last message I almost added that maybe the Compound / Rado situation was like one of those fake rapper beefs to sell records. This is getting deep.
> 
> 
> (Sorry, Lightgreen)


Hmm I'm not sure about all that and fake rapper beef to sell seeds. Many breeders in the past have come together to sell seeds.

Even Compound and Wyeast Farms, Alien and Obs, even modern day breeders, masonic and hellaseed, few others.

In the post that @TerrapinBlazin made, I'm just keeping it simple to the seed world.

Plus Compound has been known not to be a good person to deal with in his former partners 1) tiger tress with incognyto], 2) and WY East.


----------



## bonytang (Mar 23, 2021)

Became a fan of Compound from my dispensary days. Had 1st dibs on all flavors/breeders A-Z and just happened to keep coming back to strains like Blue Apricot, First Class Funk, & Garlic Grove. I've been growing these except the garlic grove x grape gasoline for a while now and to me it doesn't matter what breeder it came from. But since these are in the top of my my want list, I'll always give Compound a look while sadly lots just follow them via music influence. It's all relevant though everyone follows good tree..


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 24, 2021)

So I guess I can say what RadoPNW told me because it’s not juicy or salacious. Definitely no beef or animosity. Basically they just got frustrated with scheduling issues. Could never get firm info on when stuff was going to come in. Pretty boring. He said they wish compound the best and have no issues with him, but needed him to be more reliable. I sort of anticipated something like this when the original drop was delayed by a whole month.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So I guess I can say what RadoPNW told me because it’s not juicy or salacious. Definitely no beef or animosity. Basically they just got frustrated with scheduling issues. Could never get firm info on when stuff was going to come in. Pretty boring. He said they wish compound the best and have no issues with him, but needed him to be more reliable. I sort of anticipated something like this when the original drop was delayed by a whole month.


Sounds like hes to busy flashing his bling blling on instgram and trying to.be.one of the cool guys.. You never see. Rado do that shit, ive seen 1 pic of him at his booth for the emerald cup takin a pic with a. Fan of course. Humble and arrogance dont mix well. It seems.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So I guess I can say what RadoPNW told me because it’s not juicy or salacious. Definitely no beef or animosity. Basically they just got frustrated with scheduling issues. Could never get firm info on when stuff was going to come in. Pretty boring. He said they wish compound the best and have no issues with him, but needed him to be more reliable. I sort of anticipated something like this when the original drop was delayed by a whole month.


This is what I assumed. The drop kept getting pushed back, and the problems seemed to be coming from Compound's end.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 24, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Sounds like hes to busy flashing his bling blling on instgram and trying to.be.one of the cool guys.. You never see. Rado do that shit, ive seen 1 pic of him at his booth for the emerald cup takin a pic with a. Fan of course. Humble and arrogance dont mix well. It seems.


Yup. I told CannaradoPNW in my reply that knowing that I would much rather support his shop and that info motivated me to buy more gushers packs from him instead of the grape gasoline S1 from GLO. That pink grapes was the only one I really wanted badly anyway.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 24, 2021)

Here we go, I have two trays.

With the breeders as whole pushing out so many by hybrids nowadays, nothing is exclusive anymore.

Meh well, it was fun while it lasted. R.I.P 2015 prior Era.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 24, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Here we go, I have two trays.
> 
> With the breeders as whole pushing out so many by hybrids nowadays, nothing is exclusive anymore.
> 
> ...


Your labeling gives me anxiety


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Also, here’s the full list of the gushers drop complete with the actual names. Just got this in an email from CannaradoPNW. Think I’m gonna have to get that slurricane cross along with the white runtz and cocomero. I don’t want to go too much into a private conversation, but he also told me they won’t be selling any more grape gasoline crosses, so the S1 and gastro pop won’t be for sale on the site. GLO has one pack left but I’m gonna pass. Since I won’t be buying that, I can go wild on this gushers drop guilt free. View attachment 4861207


Now do I go for the S1 grape gas drop or 2 of the Gusher drop?!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So I guess I can say what RadoPNW told me because it’s not juicy or salacious. Definitely no beef or animosity. Basically they just got frustrated with scheduling issues. Could never get firm info on when stuff was going to come in. Pretty boring. He said they wish compound the best and have no issues with him, but needed him to be more reliable. I sort of anticipated something like this when the original drop was delayed by a whole month.


Good to know. Compound and WY East had to go separate ways. Compound when he was named Tiger Trees


Romulanman said:


> Your labeling gives me anxiety


That's good it was meant to look like that.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> 14 days inView attachment 4856714View attachment 4856715 wonder melon


Took cuts and stripped. Day 20
Wonder melons


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Took cuts and stripped. Day 20View attachment 4861624
> Wonder melons


what size pots?


----------



## Nex420 (Mar 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Also, here’s the full list of the gushers drop complete with the actual names. Just got this in an email from CannaradoPNW. Think I’m gonna have to get that slurricane cross along with the white runtz and cocomero. I don’t want to go too much into a private conversation, but he also told me they won’t be selling any more grape gasoline crosses, so the S1 and gastro pop won’t be for sale on the site. GLO has one pack left but I’m gonna pass. Since I won’t be buying that, I can go wild on this gushers drop guilt free. View attachment 4861207


Man, that gushers papaya cross looks interesting. Decisions....


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 24, 2021)

ive signed up for rado newsletter 5 times... never an email!! pffft


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 24, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> Now do I go for the S1 grape gas drop or 2 of the Gusher drop?!


Radogear won’t have the S1. There was one pack for sale last night on GLO but it’s gone. Will probably be hard to find. I’m ambivalent about it now. I straight up passed on it because the gushers drop looks so fire.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 24, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> ive signed up for rado newsletter 5 times... never an email!! pffft


Check your spam folder. I had to whitelist it.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Check your spam folder. I had to whitelist it.


just have regular email and junk... on my desktop


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 24, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> what size pots?


One gal


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Radogear won’t have the S1. There was one pack for sale last night on GLO but it’s gone. Will probably be hard to find. I’m ambivalent about it now. I straight up passed on it because the gushers drop looks so fire.


Looks like treestars is dropping it tomorrow.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 24, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> Looks like treestars is dropping it tomorrow.


dropping dropping or taking pre orders?


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 24, 2021)

One quick sidebar and then we can get back to the drops. I don’t want to make a thread about this. What do you all think about using food grade 85% phosphoric acid for pH down instead of the orange shit?


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> One quick sidebar and then we can get back to the drops. I don’t want to make a thread about this. What do you all think about using food grade 85% phosphoric acid for pH down instead of the orange shit?


It's what I use from the local shop. They have all their own branded stuff that they repackage from bulk.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 24, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> It's what I use from the local shop. They have all their own branded stuff that they repackage from bulk.


Cool. I’m going to order a gallon when I start running low on this quart of orange stuff that’s coming in tomorrow, and that’ll probably last me practically forever. I can probably cut it to about 20% to use for pH down.


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Cool. I’m going to order a gallon when I start running low on this quart of orange stuff that’s coming in tomorrow, and that’ll probably last me practically forever. I can probably cut it to about 20% to use for pH down.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 24, 2021)

Anyway, here’s that nice grumpz, on like day 52 of 12/12. Can’t wait to see what she looks like in another 3 weeks. The candy smell is still there but it’s getting overpowered by gas.


----------



## prologger (Mar 24, 2021)

GLO has a coupla packs available. Says ready to ship.


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 24, 2021)

prologger said:


> GLO has a coupla packs available. Says ready to ship.View attachment 4862050


I've never ordered from glo, positive experiences?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 24, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> I've never ordered from glo, positive experiences?


They ship quick. It’s an interesting process to pay but they’re legit. They send you an invoice to your email but it’s from “flavor creator” which is his IG handle. Looks like he put up a few more packs because they were gone earlier today.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> They ship quick. It’s an interesting process to pay but they’re legit. They send you an invoice to your email but it’s from “flavor creator” which is his IG handle. Looks like he put up a few more packs because they were gone earlier today.


I think that is how he sells his inventory now. Post 2-3 packs and then release more. 

As to fast shipping, many others have experienced otherwise. (Myself 4 weeks).


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 24, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I think that is how he sells his inventory now. Post 2-3 packs and then release more.
> 
> As to fast shipping, many others have experienced otherwise. (Myself 4 weeks).


That's what I have heard as well about shipping.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 24, 2021)

It’s never taken more than a week for me. I have heard that sometimes he doesn’t ship out right away though.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 24, 2021)

One week for me as well.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 25, 2021)

prologger said:


> GLO has a coupla packs available. Says ready to ship.View attachment 4862050


The crosses are almost half that price. Some plants do well with S1 but for 1/2 the price you're probably gonna find better plants in the outcross packs.


----------



## Bodah1 (Mar 25, 2021)

Kinda bonkers that compound stuff is such massively discounted from initial price right? Lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So I guess I can say what RadoPNW told me because it’s not juicy or salacious. Definitely no beef or animosity. Basically they just got frustrated with scheduling issues. Could never get firm info on when stuff was going to come in. Pretty boring. He said they wish compound the best and have no issues with him, but needed him to be more reliable. I sort of anticipated something like this when the original drop was delayed by a whole month.


He also told everyone he told this to to not tell anyone. I can screenshot the message if ya like.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 25, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> He also told everyone he told this to to not tell anyone. I can screenshot the message if ya like.


What kind of snitch vibes are you giving. Moreso confusion! There was a discussion going on in the thread and it was looking negative towards the two of them.

In order not to let rumors and hersay NOT set in, he made the situation simple, and stated "release dates where not being on time" and not smooth...

Screen Shot this to when you decide to run back to pnw or I can Screen shot everything and let him know how you really get down.

The person above wasn't being malicious,.

I'm different type of Asshole, but not like this.   (You guys like to pm each other about me ) [email protected]#k that my shit is in the thread.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 25, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What kind of snitch vibes are you giving. Moreso confusion! There was a discussion going on in the thread and it was looking negative towards the two of them.
> 
> In order not to let rumors and hersay NOT set in, he made the situation simple, and stated "release dates where not being on time" and not smooth...
> 
> ...


Screenshot away dude!! Please with ya “snitch vibes” go tell on me to dude for keeping it 100!! I didn’t say I was gonna run and tell him did I ? No I said if he tells me things and to keep it between us then that what I do, even when I could have chimed in and said something I didn’t did I ? Then some people decide to post it right in the thread straight up. If whoever had any loyalty they’d keep that info to themselves right or wrong ? 
Most people are tired of you’re bullying them in many threads and too scared to say anything. Well I’m not. I ain’t no snitch you lil bitch!! I do what I’m supposed to do. If you don’t like my vibes then don’t listen to me or block me!!! Good thing for you this is all just words. If I did know you I’d say this and some more shit to ya face!! It’s not too hard to see right through you. Now I’m leaving it at that. 

Sorry to derail this thread with this but shit. I’m ignoring dude from now on.

If rado or pnw says to keep something to yourself then it’s probably best to do that.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 25, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Screenshot away dude!! Please with ya “snitch vibes” go tell on me to dude for keeping it 100!! I didn’t say I was gonna run and tell him did I ? No I said if he tells me things and to keep it between us then that what I do, even when I could have chimed in and said something I didn’t did I ? Then some people decide to post it right in the thread straight up. If whoever had any loyalty they’d keep that info to themselves right or wrong ?
> Most people are tired of you’re bullying them in many threads and too scared to say anything. Well I’m not. I ain’t no snitch you lil bitch!! I do what I’m supposed to do. If you don’t like my vibes then don’t listen to me or block me!!! Good thing for you this is all just words. If I did know you I’d say this and some more shit to ya face!! It’s not too hard to see right through you. Now I’m leaving it at that.
> 
> Sorry to derail this thread with this but shit. I’m ignoring dude from now on.
> ...


You are a snitch the end. I said screenshot everything all my comments included..

"I can screenshot if you like" simply put no one says that. 

I also stated that @TerrapinBlazin comments were not meant in Malice. You just started growing and you think you are some wonder. You're not. I just posted my harvest one simple plant? What's up with yours. Anyhow back to the normal thread.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 25, 2021)

LoL this is my favorite thread


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 25, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> LoL this is my favorite thread


Everyone’s having a good time online


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> LoL this is my favorite thread


Will not be for long,if this crazy shit keeps popping up...

Just grow the damn genetics & stop acting like y'all sitting at the dinner table with these breeders..


----------



## AlleyKat707 (Mar 25, 2021)

Who's grown the Gushers before? Good crosses? I honestly love the Gushers clone but growing seeds has taught me some genetics never end up like the parent


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2021)

genuity said:


> Will not be for long,if this crazy shit keeps popping up...
> 
> Just grow the damn genetics & stop acting like y'all sitting at the dinner table with these breeders..


Oh my god...... I love Key & Peele...... don’t look at meeeeeee.........


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 25, 2021)

I ended up grabbing a pack of the grape gasoline from glo. Most I've ever spent on a pack, I'll probably be disappointed haha. I have to get through some DVG stuff before popping anymore.

https://elite613genetics.com/ (CAD$ too) has a bunch of gear on sale if anyone still looking for the sour apple line.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 25, 2021)

AlleyKat707 said:


> Who's grown the Gushers before? Good crosses? I honestly love the Gushers clone but growing seeds has taught me some genetics never end up like the parent


im loving my keeper cuts of Beaches (Chem4/GSC x Gushers)

never had the original though, just know fire nug when i see/smell it lol


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 25, 2021)

genuity said:


> Will not be for long,if this crazy shit keeps popping up...
> 
> Just grow the damn genetics & stop acting like y'all sitting at the dinner table with these breeders..


Like the gage green thread...


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 25, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> I ended up grabbing a pack of the grape gasoline from glo. Most I've ever spent on a pack, I'll probably be disappointed haha. I have to get through some DVG stuff before popping anymore.
> 
> https://elite613genetics.com/ (CAD$ too) has a bunch of gear on sale if anyone still looking for the sour apple line.


Nice one youll be good with 13 beans


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 25, 2021)

AlleyKat707 said:


> Who's grown the Gushers before? Good crosses? I honestly love the Gushers clone but growing seeds has taught me some genetics never end up like the parent


Grown out a pack of the S1, and from that pack I have 2 keepers. I have no clue if they are close to the parents... But they are kick ass for sure!!!


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 25, 2021)

jonesaa said:


> Grown out a pack of the S1, and from that pack I have 2 keepers. I have no clue if they are close to the parents... But they are kick ass for sure!!!


That's good to hear, I second guessed myself when I saw the bubblegum biscotti cross


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Like the gage green thread...


Hahahaha....


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 25, 2021)

genuity said:


> Hahahaha....


BEEMO!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 25, 2021)

Wow. I definitely wasn’t trying to violate anyone’s confidence. The only reason I even said anything was because there was speculation on here as to why they weren’t selling any more crosses that was off the mark, after I mentioned the S1 wouldn’t be for sale. I didn’t want those exact kinds of rumors to gain traction, and the scheduling stuff was already widely known. I think I also went out of my way to mention that it was all amicable and drama free.

I even explicitly said “I don’t want to go into details of a private convo” in my original post, but then the speculation got a little out of hand and I felt responsible.


----------



## TugthePup (Mar 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Wow. I definitely wasn’t trying to violate anyone’s confidence. The only reason I even said anything was because there was speculation on here as to why they weren’t selling any more crosses that was off the mark, after I mentioned the S1 wouldn’t be for sale. I didn’t want those exact kinds of rumors to gain traction, and the scheduling stuff was already widely known. I think I also went out of my way to mention that it was all amicable and drama free.
> 
> I even explicitly said “I don’t want to go into details of a private convo” in my original post, but then the speculation got a little out of hand and I felt responsible.


My quote may have helped set off worries. However if you go back it was seriously a joke. Its pretty clear Rados work speaks for itself. Everyone needs to rollitup! Post these drop updates! Then send those sweet pics of baby Blue Apples to get back to where things need to be.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 25, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> My quote may have helped set off worries. However if you go back it was seriously a joke. Its pretty clear Rados work speaks for itself. Everyone needs to rollitup! Post these drop updates! Then send those sweet pics of baby Blue Apples to get back to where things need to be.


For sure. I just knew a lot of us in here wanted to get the grape gasoline S1 from them, and I figured it was something everyone should know in order to make contingency plans. I also thought it would be useful for everyone to know they’ll have to go elsewhere for the rest of the compound stuff beyond the S1. Really all it did was confirm what everyone had already pretty much figured out on their own.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2021)

AlleyKat707 said:


> Who's grown the Gushers before? Good crosses? I honestly love the Gushers clone but growing seeds has taught me some genetics never end up like the parent


@tman42 has some banging looking gushers s1 going.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Wow. I definitely wasn’t trying to violate anyone’s confidence. The only reason I even said anything was because there was speculation on here as to why they weren’t selling any more crosses that was off the mark, after I mentioned the S1 wouldn’t be for sale. I didn’t want those exact kinds of rumors to gain traction, and the scheduling stuff was already widely known. I think I also went out of my way to mention that it was all amicable and drama free.
> 
> I even explicitly said “I don’t want to go into details of a private convo” in my original post, but then the speculation got a little out of hand and I felt responsible.


I know man. I was just sharing my opinion on things. I knew what was up too man. No worries back to the party!!


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 25, 2021)

Fatty X cheeto pee pee


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 25, 2021)

All my pops and old genetics things I wanted to reveg ect and my room is almost back in order. Made some improvements along the way too!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 25, 2021)

Smoking on some sugar milk #2 and really enjoying it! Think dank grapes and cream! I kept 2 phenos to run again.
Next is 2 pics of marmalade: cloned a few buds in wk 5 ish and revegging them.
Then Gelatti bx1 F2 revegging to be ran again. She’s crazy special!
And finally one of 4 sugar rush I’m revegging to possibly (probably) find a keeper. So hard to do because every damn pheno of sugar rush is insanely good. I’ll post pics of 4 different ones as I smoke on them. Also 4 different birthday blues to choose from!!! Never thought 25 years ago I’d be growing these kinda strains. Back then it would be done outside and with bag seeds from kind buds, Afghani White Widow/rhino, 4 ways , NL, real RKS!!! Just to name a few.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> @tman42 has some banging looking gushers s1 going.


Thank you very much! Here she was at day 68 and she is coming down tomorrow on day 71.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 25, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Thank you very much! Here she was at day 68 and she is coming down tomorrow on day 71.View attachment 4862813View attachment 4862818


That’s gorgeous man. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 25, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> That’s gorgeous man. Absolutely stunning.


Thanks man!


----------



## Aheadatime (Mar 25, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Thank you very much! Here she was at day 68 and she is coming down tomorrow on day 71.


Beautiful! What smells is she giving off? I've got a couple gushers crosses about to be thrown into flower and your pictures have me hyped


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 25, 2021)

Just took my first cuts from these two nice pink grapes. The stalks are really knobby like the phenos I find that root really fast, like the grumpz and jibba jabba, so let’s hope these are just as good. The weed nap is being really stubborn as far as rooting goes. They’re not dying or anything so hopefully they take eventually. I’ve got the TK91 leaner in flowering already but I’m letting the sundae driver leaner get a lot bigger. That’s her behind the two pink grapes.


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Anyway, here’s that nice grumpz, on like day 52 of 12/12. Can’t wait to see what she looks like in another 3 weeks. The candy smell is still there but it’s getting overpowered by gas. View attachment 4862041


This one looks nice! You might have the murdered out plant type on your hands!!!


----------



## prologger (Mar 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Just took my first cuts from these two nice pink grapes. The stalks are really knobby like the phenos I find that root really fast, like the grumpz and jibba jabba, so let’s hope these are just as good. The weed nap is being really stubborn as far as rooting goes. They’re not dying or anything so hopefully they take eventually. I’ve got the TK91 leaner in flowering already but I’m letting the sundae driver leaner get a lot bigger. That’s her behind the two pink grapes. View attachment 4862929


The Grumpz f2 buds I have curing are smooth and strong smelling. Both different phenos are equally sticky. Got a oz and a half off of each em. 4 weeks Veg.


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 25, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> I've never ordered from glo, positive experiences?


GLO is legit. It's luck of the draw with ship times. 3 days to 4 week turnaround is my experience... But the homie hooks it up with deals and some really nice freebies. Pre-ordered the grape gasoline s1 and the other one about a week ago, so now patiently waiting for them to show up in the mailbox.


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> @tman42 has some banging looking gushers s1 going.


Everything @tman42 touches is $$$. Kinda off topic, but that Ghost OG S1 pics from a couple years (?) ago is unforgettable. It's etched in my head!!! Props to @tman42 all day and everyday!!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 26, 2021)

jonesaa said:


> This one looks nice! You might have the murdered out plant type on your hands!!!


She’s definitely gonna be a heater. Still has at least two weeks to go and the main cola still has a lot of growing to do. I’ve got 5 more cuts in the aero cloner since a few of the last ones went haywire. I’d like to spread them around. I think it was nute deficiency or a similar stress that caused them to to that, because she’s a really super finicky feeder in veg. Once she goes into flowering you don’t have to worry.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 26, 2021)

The Creator of Gushers had something to say about the lineage today on Gushers..


----------



## Rackerbob (Mar 26, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The Creator of Gushers had something to say about the lineage today on Gushers..
> 
> View attachment 4863333
> View attachment 4863334View attachment 4863335


So is the gelato 41 x triangle kush not the true genetics?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2021)

If he created it why not set the record straight? Weird

I thought it was 33 x tk but whatever it is it is out there all over the place.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If he created it why not set the record straight? Weird
> 
> I thought it was 33 x tk but whatever it is it is out there all over the place.


I think some said it was 41 and motorbreath (it could have been a different breath) or something. Personally I like motorbreath for all the same reasons I love tk so it never really mattered to me


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 26, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> So is the gelato 41 x triangle kush not the true genetics?


nah, it’s Motor Breath 15 (Chem D x SFV OG) x Gelato 41


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 26, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> So is the gelato 41 x triangle kush not the true genetics?


Just that it is "Gelato 41 × Motorbreath 15"

A breeder by the name Pisces made Motorbreath..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If he created it why not set the record straight? Weird
> 
> I thought it was 33 x tk but whatever it is it is out there all over the place.


Hey he has set the record straight a few times actually. You would just have to have know about him. 

This is a post from 2018 when him and Berner where not on the best terms. 
Anyhow yeah, he has the genetics posted over his ig page. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BofOl75FQsh/
.


MyBallzItch said:


> I think some said it was 41 and motorbreath (it could have been a different breath) or something. Personally I like motorbreath for all the same reasons I love tk so it never really mattered to me


He has said that. He put it on a post today on heavily connecteds post.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Hey he has set the record straight a few times. ĺPeople just don't listen, he has a following on Instagram for sometime now, spoke on this last year.
> .
> 
> He has said that. He put it on a post today on heavily connecteds post.


Well the post you just made he could have easily listed genetics but he didn't. Like many folks I don't keep up with all the IG news. 

If it were my creation I would repeatly post the true genetics just to avoid confusion. It literally would take him a few seconds instead of complaining people don't listen. 

Thats just my opinion and as we all know that don't mean much in the grand scheme of life.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well the post you just made he could have easily listed genetics but he didn't. Like many folks I don't keep up with all the IG news.
> 
> If it were my creation I would repeatly post the true genetics just to avoid confusion. It literally would take him a few seconds instead of complaining people don't listen.
> 
> Thats just my opinion and as we all know that don't mean much in the grand scheme of life.


Here you go


__
http://instagr.am/p/BofOl75FQsh/

2018, There are few post from earlier too.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 26, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I quick looked and don't c where they were talking about the genetics of gushers? I just don't get y anyone would purposely mislabel motorbreath. The ven diagram for people who like TK and people who like motorbreath is probably just about a circle


----------



## CloudHidden (Mar 26, 2021)

AlleyKat707 said:


> Who's grown the Gushers before? Good crosses? I honestly love the Gushers clone but growing seeds has taught me some genetics never end up like the parent


+1. Those are the ones I'm waiting for.


----------



## CloudHidden (Mar 26, 2021)

So guys, then is Gushers supposed to be Gelato 41 × Motorbreath 15 or Motorbreath 15 x Gelato 41?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 26, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> So guys, then is Gushers supposed to be Gelato 41 × Motorbreath 15 or Motorbreath 15 x Gelato 41?


41 x motor breath is how I always saw TOS listed


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 26, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> 41 x motor breath is how I always saw TOS listed


Here is some better information from earlier today
@CloudHidden 



__
http://instagr.am/p/CM4cAShhutu/


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 26, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> That's good to hear, I second guessed myself when I saw the bubblegum biscotti cross


Currently flowering out the Gushers OG, and really love the structure of them. Even have a real nice stank to them, and that was still in veg. Trichomephotography on instagram found a couple different genotypes that look absolutely amazing. So if i didn’t have another pack, that would be the one i would grab from the volume three drop. Or at least one of them. Seems like every cross he’s made with that Legend/Respect OG puts out some serious heat.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 26, 2021)

Gushers OG and Jokerz. They definitely don’t look to happy after having to keep the lights off for four days, because of an incident with a neighbor, but they’re definitely bouncing out of the funk they’re in, and looking ten times better then a day or two after the lights got flipped back on. Seems like the one’s that lean heavily towards the Legend/Respect OG cut were affected the most, and definitely resembles light burning/bleaching. So glad this happened now, instead of later in flower. Definitely hitting their stretch, hopefully can get them back right, and produce some quality flowers. During those 4 days the seedlings stretched ridiculously, and wasn’t quick enough to stake two of them up. So down to two Zawtz x Cheetah Piss, going to do my best to get them back right, and do them proper. Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 26, 2021)

As far as the Gushers go seriously wouldn’t doubt there’s a couple different cuts of it going around. Seems like Big Al’s cut is different then Connected‘s(definitely looks different from what i could tell, but different setups, and different conditions could be the reason they look different). Personally i believe what Dandango is saying is the truth, because his posts lineup perfectly with the timeframe, and that was before it blew up. Pretty sure Rado got his cut from Big Al, so it could be completely different from Connected’s which is the one Dan made. Who knows, but it would be cool if parental lineage testing could become more widely available, and used. Phylo’s i think was working on that, or already have started doing it. So if they have, it would be nice to get some actual real data.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 26, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> All my pops and old genetics things I wanted to reveg ect and my room is almost back in order. Made some improvements along the way too!!


Thats alot what lights you flower with? Those small ones or do you have bars to? My optic 650 s came in and its heavy as hell 50lbs but runs very cool to the touch and the spectrum control is. Awesome. I have the blues cranked all the way. Up and the white at 75%., I have the pie belly grape preserves. Gushers. Cherry on top and grape. Pie s1s all goin in the 5x5 under it im thinkin theyre. Gonna love it.as long as it doesnt break my tent and fall on them. Gary. X cheetahs goin in 4x4 rockwool cubes tomarow they are on thier 3rd node and. Looking good.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 26, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Just took my first cuts from these two nice pink grapes. The stalks are really knobby like the phenos I find that root really fast, like the grumpz and jibba jabba, so let’s hope these are just as good. The weed nap is being really stubborn as far as rooting goes. They’re not dying or anything so hopefully they take eventually. I’ve got the TK91 leaner in flowering already but I’m letting the sundae driver leaner get a lot bigger. That’s her behind the two pink grapes. View attachment 4862929


 im excited for those pink grapes i know youll do em justice


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 26, 2021)

Lumpy posted a pic of sour apple haze on IG today that makes me hopeful for these haze x sour apple packs I scooped. Shit looks ridiculous tbh, gonna need to pop a pack of the pico next run.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CM3qkRTAtJ0/


----------



## tman42 (Mar 26, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> Beautiful! What smells is she giving off? I've got a couple gushers crosses about to be thrown into flower and your pictures have me hyped


Thanks man, just taking her down I got a kind of gassy smell with some real earthy funk to it.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 26, 2021)

jonesaa said:


> Everything @tman42 touches is $$$. Kinda off topic, but that Ghost OG S1 pics from a couple years (?) ago is unforgettable. It's etched in my head!!! Props to @tman42 all day and everyday!!!


Hey thanks a bunch man! I have a couple more packs of those Ghost OG S1s that I plan on coming back to someday as they were some fire.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 26, 2021)

Whats the pineapple fanta in hawaiian fanta rado x compound collab?


----------



## quiescent (Mar 27, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Hey thanks a bunch man! I have a couple more packs of those Ghost OG S1s that I plan on coming back to someday as they were some fire.


Which was better, the ghost or lvtk og? I assume they're both very similar. Popped 2 packs of lvtk og a week ago, how many did you pop to find that pheno? I showed my dude your lvtk og and he was all about it.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 27, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Lumpy posted a pic of sour apple haze on IG today that makes me hopeful for these haze x sour apple packs I scooped. Shit looks ridiculous tbh, gonna need to pop a pack of the pico next run.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CM3qkRTAtJ0/


Wow. That’s a killer plant and just a great pic in general. Makes me want to grow a haze cross. I keep hoping I’ll get that skunk valley haze x gushers as freebies, but at least he sent me that mango haze x LPC which should be fire.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 27, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Whats the pineapple fanta in hawaiian fanta rado x compound collab?


Golden pineapple x JFG is what I found on google.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 27, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Which was better, the ghost or lvtk og? I assume they're both very similar. Popped 2 packs of lvtk og a week ago, how many did you pop to find that pheno? I showed my dude your lvtk og and he was all about it.


I was pretty lucky as I had only popped that one LVTK OG and got those results from it. I personally liked the Ghost OG S1 better that I had a couple of years ago. I had two killer phenos that I should have kept around but didn't have the room at the time.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 27, 2021)

tman42 said:


> I was pretty lucky as I had only popped that one LVTK OG and got those results from it. I personally liked the Ghost OG S1 better that I had a couple of years ago. I had two killer phenos that I should have kept around but didn't have the room at the time.


Good to know, hopefully I find something similar to yours.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 27, 2021)

It’s the end of week 8 for the grumpz. I haven’t posted a pic of the main cola yet because it hasn’t really gotten fat, but that’s starting to change. Main cola and the same bud I’ve been posting. I think she’ll be nice and ripe by day 70 but unfortunately won’t be cured in time for 4/20.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 27, 2021)

And we got lots of variation already in the new ones. Blue apples in one pic and freebies and testers in the other. I’m really interested in the big blue apples that I have supported. I’m wondering if that one will be a big yielding sativa leaner kinda like blue dream.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 27, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Thats alot what lights you flower with? Those small ones or do you have bars to? My optic 650 s came in and its heavy as hell 50lbs but runs very cool to the touch and the spectrum control is. Awesome. I have the blues cranked all the way. Up and the white at 75%., I have the pie belly grape preserves. Gushers. Cherry on top and grape. Pie s1s all goin in the 5x5 under it im thinkin theyre. Gonna love it.as long as it doesnt break my tent and fall on them. Gary. X cheetahs goin in 4x4 rockwool cubes tomarow they are on thier 3rd node and. Looking good.


I use the qb96’s v2 or elite 360 but it’s diy and more watts. No bar lights here. I love these things!!!


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hola rado gang. So i follow a few seed auction pages on IG and most have the usual stuff but this guy _seedpage has recently listed/sold rado packs that ive never even seen before like: 
The Wrinkle (Crinkle Legend OG x White)
Hasidic Grapes (Jew Gold x Grape Pie) 
Better Than Their OG (BTY OG x Legend OG)

Some have a high starting price (175 and up for the rare stuff) but i know some of yall dont mind shelling out some bread for the hard to find stuff


----------



## prologger (Mar 27, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> It’s the end of week 8 for the grumpz. I haven’t posted a pic of the main cola yet because it hasn’t really gotten fat, but that’s starting to change. Main cola and the same bud I’ve been posting. I think she’ll be nice and ripe by day 70 but unfortunately won’t be cured in time for 4/20. View attachment 4864129View attachment 4864130


Nice. I cut mine around week 9. Curing up now.


----------



## Apalchen (Mar 27, 2021)

Room full of mostly Kitchen Sink. 6 different phenos of it, I still haven’t picked a keeper, has to be the most consistent seed pack I’ve ever run.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 27, 2021)

prologger said:


> Nice. I cut mine around week 9. Curing up now.View attachment 4864692View attachment 4864692


That looks similar to my other pheno that I’m not keeping. She’s frosty and smells like crazy watermelon but the buds are pretty small and loose. This pic is like a week old and she’s filled out a little more.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 28, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> Room full of mostly Kitchen Sink. 6 different phenos of it, I still haven’t picked a keeper, has to be the most consistent seed pack I’ve ever run.
> View attachment 4864683


I loved my Kitchen Sink and regret letting it go. I have more seeds that I will definitely be coming back to. These look killer, nice job!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 28, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Hola rado gang. So i follow a few seed auction pages on IG and most have the usual stuff but this guy _seedpage has recently listed/sold rado packs that ive never even seen before like:
> The Wrinkle (Crinkle Legend OG x White)
> Hasidic Grapes (Jew Gold x Grape Pie)
> Better Than Their OG (BTY OG x Legend OG)
> ...


I follow dude and see them all the time too. Never used him yet.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 28, 2021)

And one more of both grumpz phenos from right now. This would make it the very beginning of week 9. That second one is definitely not shabby by any means, but the buds on the first one are just ridiculous, not to mention the colors. The first one smells more gassy with that distinct runts candy and the second one smells like pure watermelon.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 28, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I follow dude and see them all the time too. Never used him yet.


neither have I but he was recommended by Precalyx who seems to be a solid dude


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 28, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> neither have I but he was recommended by Precalyx who seems to be a solid dude


Exactly


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 28, 2021)

Two of my Blue Apples didn’t hatch, but everything else did.


Apalchen said:


> Room full of mostly Kitchen Sink. 6 different phenos of it, I still haven’t picked a keeper, has to be the most consistent seed pack I’ve ever run.
> View attachment 4864683


I like that setup. It it 4' on each side? Do you have a walkway around the outside?

Also nice name.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 28, 2021)

Two of my Blue Apples didn't hatch, but all of the Bazookazs and Upside Down Frowns did. They stretched a decent bit before I could get them under a real light, but they'll be fine. I'm going to give them a couple of days of chillin in a cloner under a T5, then I'll slide them into the coco.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 28, 2021)

Only one of my blue apples didn’t make it, but another two of them look pretty weak. 4 of them look really good and one is growing so fast she needed to be supported.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 28, 2021)

Dammit I’m gonna be at work during the gushers drop. Gonna have to come up with some excuse to either leave early or take a late lunch. Decided to just get the money gun and slushers but I’m going to have to be on top of it to score that. Drop is on Friday at noon PST/1pm my time.


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 28, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I follow dude and see them all the time too. Never used him yet.


He is solid. Ive gotten a few things from him.


----------



## prologger (Mar 28, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Dammit I’m gonna be at work during the gushers drop. Gonna have to come up with some excuse to either leave early or take a late lunch. Decided to just get the money gun and slushers but I’m going to have to be on top of it to score that. Drop is on Friday at noon PST/1pm my time.


I’m gonna be online for that one. I wonder what the freebies are gonna be... Hahahaha. It’s bad when your lookin forward the free packs just as much as the purchased ones.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 28, 2021)

prologger said:


> I’m gonna be online for that one. I wonder what the freebies are gonna be... Hahahaha. It’s bad when your lookin forward the free packs just as much as the purchased ones.


Oh I’m sure as hell going to make arrangements. I actually might be starting an hour late on Friday which means my lunch break will start at the perfect time.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 28, 2021)

Welp, I'm no longer a poser in this forum. Started some Gelatti Biscotti today. Will update when/if they turn out to be worthy.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 28, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Welp, I'm no longer a poser in this forum. Started some Gelatti Biscotti today. Will update when/if they turn out to be worthy.


That one should be killer. I’ve got a biscotti sundae cross going right now. Found two nice girls in the pack. Compact, slow vegging, but vigorous. I’m vegging them quite a while longer. Gelatti seems to breed extremely well.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 28, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Welp, I'm no longer a poser in this forum. Started some Gelatti Biscotti today. Will update when/if they turn out to be worthy.


watch out you don't burn your tent down with all that fire


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 28, 2021)

im not sure i can pull the trigger on this next drop. I'm sitting on so many packs and seeds I've made i just have to say no (i think lol).


----------



## prologger (Mar 28, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> im not sure i can pull the trigger on this next drop. I'm sitting on so many packs and seeds I've made i just have to say no (i think lol).


There’s always room for one more....hahahaha


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 28, 2021)

One of my fav phenos of Chem4/GSC x Gushers at day 60 with a few extra cat hairs.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 28, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> im not sure i can pull the trigger on this next drop. I'm sitting on so many packs and seeds I've made i just have to say no (i think lol).


The thing about seeds is that there is always more. The forum's and people on them stir up your want for more.

When reading this thread people say they grow and give the best weed to there friends/ locals . These same people would be happy with anything else. Point being before person knows it they are sitting on packs that will take years to get to.

Gushers , Biscotti ,Grapepie even Grape gasoline hybrids. [hunt and find some good stuff )..

Cookies and more cookies recycled .


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 28, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> im not sure i can pull the trigger on this next drop. I'm sitting on so many packs and seeds I've made i just have to say no (i think lol).


Yeah I would pass but I’ve wanted white runtz and slurricane for a long time and they’ll cross awesome with gushers.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 28, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> View attachment 4865500
> 
> One of my fav phenos of Chem4/GSC x Gushers at day 60 with a few extra cat hairs.


The D and the 4 seem to breed best outta the chems by a lot. shit looks fire man, any lemon fuel from the 4 on her?


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 28, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> The D and the 4 seem to breed best outta the chems by a lot. shit looks fire man, any lemon fuel from the 4 on her?


thanks man. Ive had a few so-so chem crosses before and this one is pure fire. Fuel galore but less lemon-ey and more fresh tennis balls/ earth/floral/sweet. theres hints of fruit but its not really a strong citrus. A deep hitting heavy funk that you can almost feel travel through your nose into your lungs if that makes sense lol. one pheno tastes more like cookie dough/pastry than actual cuts of GSC ive had


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 28, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The thing about seeds is that there is always more. The forum's and people on them stir up your want for more.
> 
> When reading this thread people say they grow and give the best weed to there friends/ locals . These same people would be happy with anything else. Point being before person knows it they are sitting on packs that will take years to get to.
> 
> ...


That's what I remind myself when not buying seeds. Just think of the strains 5 years from now and how they'll all be pretty much the same.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 28, 2021)

Collecting packs is strange to me. Having a few leftovers is cool, but I actually want to look at, smell and smoke on these strains. Some of them will become mothers that will be in my stable for years to come. That's exciting to me. Having a bunch of old seeds in cryogenic suspension is not. I mean I glad someone is preserving them, but I could never leave a collectable toy in its box either.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Collecting packs is strange to me. Having a few leftovers is cool, but I actually want to look at, smell and smoke on these strains. Some of them will become mothers that will be in my stable for years to come. That's exciting to me. Having a bunch of old seeds in cryogenic suspension is not. I mean I glad someone is preserving them, but I could never leave a collectable toy in its box either.


i buy them all with the intention of popping em lol. in time i guess. trading packs of beans like cards is also kinda cool


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Collecting packs is strange to me. Having a few leftovers is cool, but I actually want to look at, smell and smoke on these strains. Some of them will become mothers that will be in my stable for years to come. That's exciting to me. Having a bunch of old seeds in cryogenic suspension is not. I mean I glad someone is preserving them, but I could never leave a collectable toy in its box either.


Cannarado is one breeder amongst many, that people grow from. If you grow two packs from him, say a pack from Capulator, ect before you now it, you can have 50 + plants going. 

It also depends on how many packs a person purchases at a time. Some might be purchasing 3-5 at time.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 29, 2021)

Gotta get the legend and fatso gushers crosses, got a lil burnt on the bday crosses.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 29, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> i buy them all with the intention of popping em lol. in time i guess. trading packs of beans like cards is also kinda cool


This is my attitude about it as well. I plan to eventually pop every pack I buy, but I’m always open to trades as well.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Cannarado is one breeder amongst many, that people grow from. If you grow two packs from him, say a pack from Capulator, ect before you now it, you can have 50 + plants going.
> 
> It also depends on how many packs a person purchases at a time. Some might be purchasing 3-5 at time.


You’re still buying more seeds than you can plant, and then doing it again a couple of months later. It just seems like collecting Pokémon more than keeping up with current strains. Which is fine, but let’s be honest here. Drops are addictive.


----------



## Nex420 (Mar 29, 2021)

3 for 3 on the Roasted Garlic Margy

2 for 2 on the Red Meds


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> You’re still buying more seeds than you can plant, and then doing it again a couple of months later. It just seems like collecting Pokémon more than keeping up with current strains. Which is fine, but let’s be honest here. Drops are addictive.


@sourchunks said he wasn't sure he could pull the trigger. Not sure if you buy 1 seed pack at a time, or 2. Many people purchase seeds and grow them out years Later.

Take for instance capulator to create the Mac1, that he used his Starfighter years later, also alien cookies he had received Jaws. 

I guess if you want less variety cool. This person said pokemon cards lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 29, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> This is my attitude about it as well. I plan to eventually pop every pack I buy, but I’m always open to trades as well.


Like who doesn't plan to pop all their seeds or make, exclusive hybrids one day. Imagine these breeders didn't purchase all the packs of seeds they did we wouldn't have all the hybrids we do now.

It's easy to run through ten packs of seed in the year, maybe even more.

Especially with cannarado packs being 6 seeds vs the traditional 10 plus from other breeders.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @sourchunks said he wasn't sure he could pull the trigger. Not sure if you buy 1 seed pack at a time, or 2. Many people purchase seeds and grow them out years Later.
> 
> Take for instance capulator to create the Mac1, that he used his Starfighter years later, also alien cookies he had received Jaws.
> 
> I guess if you want less variety cool. This person said pokemon cards lol.


The variety never ends though. Plus you're getting freebies on top of what you're buying. Everything has parents, but these chucked hybrids aren't even stable enough to know exactly what you're holding on to. I'm not offended by it, I just think it becomes an obsession.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> The variety never ends though. Plus you're getting freebies on top of what you're buying. Everything has parents, but these chucked hybrids aren't even stable enough to know exactly what you're holding on to. I'm not offended by it, I just think it becomes an obsession.


You have nothing to be "offended "at, why would you. 

Again that is Far fetched that you say all that.

1) Which Cannarado Genetics that you have purchased have hermied on you?

2) The point of purchasing seeds it to find a unique pheno if you are purchasing F1 seeds.

3) Cannarado has worked pollen donors. He sends out "tester's " usually months before to see if there might be faults in the line. So you can stop with they are not even stable. I have had testers from him for his upcoming Zawtz line and others.

Lastly the freebies are alright, but I don't purchase seeds for the "freebies". 

There are Few growers in the Legal and Black Market growers in this thread that need variety. 

**Interesting** things people come up with.
"Chuked hybrids". Rado Test His Lines I just saw so many Cheetah Piss testers and that is a few months out.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You have nothing to be "offended "at, why would you.
> 
> Again that is Far fetched that you say all that.
> 
> ...


You're seeming to get a little defensive, which is why I said I wasn't offended. 

Come on. How many of these seeds come out the same? These are all Gold Gushers from the same pack, under the same light, all growing in a single bed:


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> You're seeming to get a little defensive, which is why I said I wasn't offended.
> 
> Come on. How many of these seeds come out the same? These are all Gold Gushers from the same pack, under the same light, all growing in a single bed:


not sure phenotype variation is indicative of much, recessive and dominant genes are a whole 'nother can of worms


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> You're seeming to get a little defensive, which is why I said I wasn't offended.
> 
> Come on. How many of these seeds come out the same? These are all Gold Gushers from the same pack, under the same light, all growing in a single bed:


Not offended just you showing why people purchase more seeds. 

From this point I will say Less, but find the right person, company, Legal Producer, or whatnot and they might payout 50k - 100k. 

At the end of the day, **do what suits your personal needs in the cannabis world. 

***Now about those buds are you saying they all look the same different pheno's? What about them? ******

The one in the middle started to foxtail because of heat issues sir(look at the long thin tail) . Umm not sure if you want to continue this with the buds you have shown kindly.

Edit "do"


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Not offended just you showing why people purchase more seeds.
> 
> From this point I will say Less, but find the right person, company, Legal Producer, or whatnot and they might payout 50k - 100k.
> 
> ...


That foxtailed plant grew over to a different tent, same results. Yet it didn't affect the other two, grown in the exact same conditions. Bottom bud smelled like lemons, the others smelled like fried chicken. Top bud was complete trash, bottom bud was worth keeping. Stability doesn't only mean no hermies.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 29, 2021)

To be fair, I love the diversity because I'm always looking for a unique mother. I like the idea that a plant might lean towards a parent or grandparent with a twist of outside genetics. It's fun hunting as long as the bulk of the grow turns out okay. If I were exclusively growing from seed I might not be so thrilled.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Not offended just you showing why people purchase more seeds.
> 
> From this point I will say Less, but find the right person, company, Legal Producer, or whatnot and they might payout 50k - 100k.
> 
> ...


prolly foxtailed because it’s 1/4 malawi. Inbred landrace can dominate a hybrid


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2021)

I had balls on an East cake and balls on 2/5 roasted garlic margies.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> prolly foxtailed because it’s 1/4 malawi. Inbred landrace can dominate a hybrid


That's what I suspected too. It was pretty potent, but a very low yielder and the goofiest looking plant I've ever grown.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 29, 2021)

Go on ig to @710labs and vote for cannarado!!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 29, 2021)

Still can’t figure out how to vote. I was trying to vote for envy last night and just couldn’t figure it out. 

Anyway nothing to see here, just an idea of why my buds always have dog hair stuck to them. All 3 insist on looking in the tent any time I open it up. My malinois here is the worst offender and the worst shedder.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 29, 2021)

Selling all 12 strains as a box set for 800 According to the newsletter


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 29, 2021)

So I’m down 5 sample jars so far and sugar rush #1 is my favorite so far. I had 4 phenos of sugar rush, 4 birthday blues, Gelatti bx1 f2, and a few others to smoke through and help decide what to keep and run again or discard. Crappy pics because my camera lens on my iPhone is broken.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 29, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Still can’t figure out how to vote. I was trying to vote for envy last night and just couldn’t figure it out.
> 
> Anyway nothing to see here, just an idea of why my buds always have dog hair stuck to them. All 3 insist on looking in the tent any time I open it up. My malinois here is the worst offender and the worst shedder. View attachment 4866072


Just go to 710labs page , watch story and that’s where ya vote at


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 29, 2021)

Found it. This time it was right at the top of my feed and I didn’t even have to go to their page.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 29, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Fire og
> Trifi
> P Kong - some gg4 hyrbid
> Tahoe
> ...


Any idea what limeberger is


----------



## jillxjilly (Mar 29, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Still can’t figure out how to vote. I was trying to vote for envy last night and just couldn’t figure it out.
> 
> Anyway nothing to see here, just an idea of why my buds always have dog hair stuck to them. All 3 insist on looking in the tent any time I open it up. My malinois here is the worst offender and the worst shedder. View attachment 4866072


How do you avoid mites/etc? Damn


----------



## jillxjilly (Mar 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> You’re still buying more seeds than you can plant, and then doing it again a couple of months later. It just seems like collecting Pokémon more than keeping up with current strains. Which is fine, but let’s be honest here. Drops are addictive.


There is no denying the evidence that humans have retained our mammalian instinct to hoard anything we perceive as scarce:
- Pokemon cards
- Funkopops 
- Tesla stock
- Streetwear drops
- Seed drops

But it can be fun to give into our natural impulses, as long as we stay responsible in the context of our budgets


----------



## skuba (Mar 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That foxtailed plant grew over to a different tent, same results. Yet it didn't affect the other two, grown in the exact same conditions. Bottom bud smelled like lemons, the others smelled like fried chicken. Top bud was complete trash, bottom bud was worth keeping. Stability doesn't only mean no hermies.


There we go, I’ve been waiting on someone to make a fried chicken and gravy strain


----------



## Snowback (Mar 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> watch out you don't burn your tent down with all that fire


That would be nice. The Cannarado thread almost never has any complaints so that's a good sign. This forum is actually super positive.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 29, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Still can’t figure out how to vote. I was trying to vote for envy last night and just couldn’t figure it out.
> 
> Anyway nothing to see here, just an idea of why my buds always have dog hair stuck to them. All 3 insist on looking in the tent any time I open it up. My malinois here is the worst offender and the worst shedder. View attachment 4866072


Malinois are great dogs. Super smart.


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 29, 2021)

No matter how many killer seeds I make there's always a feeling that some popular breeder has something better in their next drop. I think i have finally reached a point where i can ALMOST say no to a new drop but i just snagged a pack of that CherryLime drop from Mean Gene a few days ago (i couldn't resist!!!) I'm currently running the first round of clones i took from my 2 sundae driver keepers i found in a pack from Cannarado. I also made F2's with the SD so i popped some of those as well. Im using a Lime male from Mean Gene as well in lots of breeding projects.
I made
LimexWedding Cake
LimexGG4
LimexSunset Sherb
LimexLime
LimexSour91

Gonna hit the lime male to my Sundae driver cuts as well this next round. He's the first male ive ever wanted to keep around in clone form just because of how strong of lime he smells. My plan is keep the male and test all the crosses he makes and someday if they are worthy i will give um out.

A good way to resist buying every seed drop that's sooooo "exclusive" is to narrow down and grow things that you really enjoy. For example if you want yields stop buying cookie crosses, if you like gas stop buying blueberry crosses, if you want fruit stop buying triangle kush crosses. I'm very picky as to what i jump on now. The CherryLime is something ive always wanted so it was a no brainer.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 30, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Malinois are great dogs. Super smart.


Mine is the best. By far the most affectionate and loyal dog I’ve ever had. I only adopt/rescue so I couldn’t pass up the opportunity to give her a forever home. And you’re right about there being very little negativity in this thread. Way better than other threads I’ve participated in. It’s a big part of why I mostly just post in here now.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 30, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> No matter how many killer seeds I make there's always a feeling that some popular breeder has something better in their next drop. I think i have finally reached a point where i can ALMOST say no to a new drop but i just snagged a pack of that CherryLime drop from Mean Gene a few days ago (i couldn't resist!!!) I'm currently running the first round of clones i took from my 2 sundae driver keepers i found in a pack from Cannarado. I also made F2's with the SD so i popped some of those as well. Im using a Lime male from Mean Gene as well in lots of breeding projects.
> I made
> LimexWedding Cake
> LimexGG4
> ...


I hope to get to exactly this point in another few years. Right now I’m at the point where I need to find a few more really good ladies before I can start making my own beans. I’m really interested to see how your sundae driver F2s come out and what you do with that. Do you have an IG?


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 30, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I hope to get to exactly this point in another few years. Right now I’m at the point where I need to find a few more really good ladies before I can start making my own beans. I’m really interested to see how your sundae driver F2s come out and what you do with that. Do you have an IG?


i have IG but not for this kind of stuff lol. i will keep updates on all my sundae driver projects on this thread


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 30, 2021)

Lil delay on the gushers drop


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Mar 30, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Lil delay on the gushers drop


I think at just one bank, SHN.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 30, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> i have IG but not for this kind of stuff lol. i will keep updates on all my sundae driver projects on this thread


That’s cool that you made some of your own F2s, going to do the same with the F1s i got it, and hopefully will be able to make some F3s with the pack of F2s i got. Did you use a cut that’s in circulation, and hunt a nice stud? Or hunted out both a nice lady, and stud?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Lil delay on the gushers drop


When will the drop be happening?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 30, 2021)

4th not 2nd, getting the site ready


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 30, 2021)

i found 2 keeper females in a pack of Sundae Driver Bx and used a SD male from the pack that was super frosty. i hit one branch of each of the SD girls.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 30, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> 4th not 2nd, getting the site ready


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 30, 2021)

Got my work for the evening all cut out for me. I’m excited to give this trim bin a try.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 30, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Got my work for the evening all cut out for me. I’m excited to give this trim bin a try. View attachment 4866897


Not too bad. About a podcast's worth of work. (non-JRE)


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Mar 30, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Got my work for the evening all cut out for me. I’m excited to give this trim bin a try. View attachment 4866897


Highly recommend the Trim Bin!


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Making a topanga lemon bx. This will be topanga lemon #6 x (topanga lemon #7 x ssh) View attachment 4860847
> 
> big ass fans on this female topanga lemon #7 x ssh
> 
> View attachment 4860848


This is the #6 I hit with the #7xssh. If I could only smoke one cut I have it would be up in the air between this and the Tahoe. I’d prolly pick the Tahoe just because I’ve smoked it less but she’s right up there. Interested to see how this cross works out, idk what you’d call it since it isn’t a cross back to the original mother. I’m thinking they’ll be nice whatever it’s considered


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 30, 2021)

All done. Had to stop halfway and go get a pizza. Love the trim bin. I don’t know how I went without one for so long. Now I’ve gotta sift all these old bags of larf and make some hash rosin.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Mar 30, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> All done. Had to stop halfway and go get a pizza. Love the trim bin. I don’t know how I went without one for so long. Now I’ve gotta sift all these old bags of larf and make some hash rosin.View attachment 4867130


That is pretty awesome. How much did you trim


----------



## Snowback (Mar 31, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> i have IG but not for this kind of stuff lol. i will keep updates on all my sundae driver projects on this thread


I personally would prefer that. IG has been drifting a little authoritarian lately and have banned some good people. At least here everyone wants to see pics of fine cannabis!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 31, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> All done. Had to stop halfway and go get a pizza. Love the trim bin. I don’t know how I went without one for so long. Now I’ve gotta sift all these old bags of larf and make some hash rosin.View attachment 4867130


now i gotta buy afew of those. Idk why i havnt yet..but now i have to..thanks for the push!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 31, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> That is pretty awesome. How much did you trim


It ended up being about a qp.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 31, 2021)

Consider Gushanna, Money Gun, Slushers, & Tenacious mine


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 31, 2021)

I think money gun and slushers are gonna be the hot ones. I’ll find a way to duck out of work in time for that drop. Also snagging a pack of slushers for a friend who shares finances with his wife and might get in trouble lol. 

I sent him pics of the trim bin last night and his reply was “fuck, (wife’s name) isn’t gonna be happy about that charge showing up!” 

So he can pay me back discreetly in a couple installments for the slushers beans and not have any marital drama.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 31, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I think money gun and slushers are gonna be the hot ones. I’ll find a way to duck out of work in time for that drop.


I think you've talked me into gunning for Money Gun.


----------



## prologger (Mar 31, 2021)

Time to flower out some clones from my last Bday cake cross run. Gushers X Gary Payton are gonna be up next.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 31, 2021)

So the Gushers OG are chugging right a long, bounced back completely, and seem to be finishing their stretch. Definitely going to do some heavy defoliation and lollipopping, but not to much at once to throw them into shock or anything. The OG dom geno’s that were affected the most by the lights being off have a completely bounced back, and have overgrown where they got light bleached when the lights got flipped back on. #7 looks like i fimmed it, but it just did it naturally from the light burn. They threw out some massive leaves though, so if you plan on getting the Gushers OG, or already have it i would recommend SCROGing or LSTing. Pics in order after the full tent is #4, #7, #3, #2, #1, #6, and then # five


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 31, 2021)

Grumpz is halfway through week 9 and fading super dark. The other one hasn’t faded at all and I think might go longer. I’ll carry this one through to 70 days. This is the first pheno I’ve ever found that does the whole blackout thing. The jibba jabba gets dark but nothing like this. I can’t wait to harvest and smoke this!


----------



## YourMarriages (Mar 31, 2021)

My tiny chocolate pie! Week 6ish!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 31, 2021)

Very nice, i saw a pic of those buds on ig....they were crazy. Thats one i slept on.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 31, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> View attachment 4865500
> 
> One of my fav phenos of Chem4/GSC x Gushers at day 60 with a few extra cat hairs.





jillxjilly said:


> How do you avoid mites/etc? Damn


Hot shots , and weekly green cleaner sprays.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 1, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> ive signed up for rado newsletter 5 times... never an email!! pffft


Its problem you check junk mail etc. Doesn't make sense otherwise


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 1, 2021)

What are best gushers strain are they worth getting. Seems like a soap opera of chuckers, I want good dope dont care about the rest.

That said slurricane looks nice.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 1, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> What are best gushers strain are they worth getting. Seems like a soap opera of chuckers, I want good dope dont care about the rest.
> 
> That said slurricane looks nice.


That’s one of the ones I’m getting. That and the white runtz. I did something dumb and bought a pack of 3rd coast Pure Michigan F2 so now I’m definitely only getting two gushers packs. Luckily I’ve got some overtime on my next check and I bought the PMF2 with Bitcoin so it’s not going to strain the budget.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 1, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> What are best gushers strain are they worth getting. Seems like a soap opera of chuckers, I want good dope dont care about the rest.
> 
> That said slurricane looks nice.


Really depends on what your preferences. Seems like everyone is having a really good results with the Gushers crosses. Seen some really fire batches of the Watermelon Gushers and Gushers OG on iG. So far it seems like the Gushers make really good crosses, and improves what it was crossed too.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 1, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> What are best gushers strain are they worth getting. Seems like a soap opera of chuckers, I want good dope dont care about the rest.
> 
> That said slurricane looks nice.


Cereal milk gushwater and the cocomero gelatti ones look good. Probably buy one single pack of cereal milk, I don’t buy much cookie stuff. The fatso tests in the high 30s, probably be potent but I think cereal milk or the watermelon terps will blend better. Gushwater is a gushers bx


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That’s one of the ones I’m getting. That and the white runtz. I did something dumb and bought a pack of 3rd coast Pure Michigan F2 so now I’m definitely only getting two gushers packs. Luckily I’ve got some overtime on my next check and I bought the PMF2 with Bitcoin so it’s not going to strain the budget.


i want to run pure michigan or oreoz in the near future as well


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 1, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> What are best gushers strain are they worth getting. Seems like a soap opera of chuckers, I want good dope dont care about the rest.
> 
> That said slurricane looks nice.


yep all chuckers, terrible dope, definitely dont buy any packs


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 1, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> i want to run pure michigan or oreoz in the near future as well


I almost got the oreoz backcross (gold cash gold) — that one sold out the fastest but I decided I’ve been finding heaters in F2 packs lately so I should give that one a go. I looked for a 3rd coast thread and couldn’t find one, so I might start one when I pop that pack, which will be soon because I don’t sit on $200 packs.


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I almost got the oreoz backcross (gold cash gold) — that one sold out the fastest but I decided I’ve been finding heaters in F2 packs lately so I should give that one a go. I looked for a 3rd coast thread and couldn’t find one, so I might start one when I pop that pack, which will be soon because I don’t sit on $200 packs.


i think there is one but its only a few pages long, seem to remember finding it once


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice. I found it and bumped it. Anyway boss just called and said we’re only working a half day tomorrow. Looks like I’ll be home in time for the gushers drop!


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 1, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> yep all chuckers, terrible dope, definitely dont buy any packs


I agree 


madvillian420 said:


> yep all chuckers, terrible dope, definitely dont buy any packs


surely your kidding mad???


----------



## Nex420 (Apr 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Nice. I’ll have to google for it or something. I looked through the first 5 pages. Anyway boss just called and said we’re only working a half day tomorrow. Looks like I’ll be home in time for the gushers drop!


It’s like the universe wanted you to buy seeds


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 1, 2021)

Well I’d say the trim bin works really well! There was a lot of Rado kief in this drip. I’m wondering if a second press will get me anything or if I should just be happy with this. 

Edit — I’m happy with the 7.5 grams I got out of one press. I’ve got it warm curing to see if I can turn it to budder for easier dabs. Tastes like dispensary BHO.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 1, 2021)

Popped all of these just now !! Man I may have 30-50 strains going by the end of this popping spree!!


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 1, 2021)

I didn’t feel like battling you all tomorrow.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Grumpz is halfway through week 9 and fading super dark. The other one hasn’t faded at all and I think might go longer. I’ll carry this one through to 70 days. This is the first pheno I’ve ever found that does the whole blackout thing. The jibba jabba gets dark but nothing like this. I can’t wait to harvest and smoke this!View attachment 4867710


The contrast of leave colors is wild.


----------



## prologger (Apr 1, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I didn’t feel like battling you all tomorrow.View attachment 4868713


 10 Fems for the same price of 6 on Rados site. That’s interesting.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 1, 2021)

prologger said:


> 10 Fems for the same price of 6 on Rados site. That’s interesting.


Yeah that's pretty sweet. I'm sure I'm missing out on some dank Radogear freebies, but I'm fine with that.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 2, 2021)

Terrapin posts a pic on top of Star Trek magazine and then in the next post Oracle posts something called "Klingon Kandy".
Something is going on.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 2, 2021)

im


lusidghost said:


> Yeah that's pretty sweet. I'm sure I'm missing out on some dank Radogear freebies, but I'm fine with that.


im sure they meant 6 not 10.

ps grabbed money gun


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 2, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> im
> 
> im sure they meant 6 not 10


I just looked at the site and they changed it to "6+." I've seen a lot of weird seed counts lately so I just went with it. I don't really care either way. I've never heard of this site, but it liked by cannaradopnw on Instagram when they posted about the drop.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 2, 2021)

I separated my f2 Blueberry Shortcake seeds finally, can’t wait to see what they hold.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 2, 2021)

LubdaNugs said:


> I separated my f2 Blueberry Shortcake seeds finally, can’t wait to see what they hold.View attachment 4868977


Need a tester ??


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 2, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> ps grabbed money gun


I noticed that it was sold out. I'm hoping TerrapinBlazin is able to grab some because he's been talking about it since the announcement. There are still five packs of Slushers available on that site if anyone is interested. 








Slushers (Slurricane x Gushers) 6+ Fems


Visit the post for more.




artizenseedshop.com


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 2, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Terrapin posts a pic on top of Star Trek magazine and then in the next post Oracle posts something called "Klingon Kandy".
> Something is going on.


I’m a not so low key Trek fan. My girlfriend bought me that magazine because she knew I’d nerd out over it. Now I want the Klingon candy strain. I’ve always wanted a legit cut of Romulan and that would be a huge prize for me. 

Anyway t-minus 32 minutes and I’m home. Finger on the trigger and itching like fuck lol. I might get an extra money gun for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 2, 2021)

this goes live in 30 minutes now for rado gushers correct why not get direct


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 2, 2021)

LOL I cant even load the rado page with a fast connection and PC


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 2, 2021)

Is the site down for anyone else?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 2, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> LOL I cant even load the rado page with a fast connection and PC


Same here. I hope they fix that in the next 30 minutes. I’ve got my phone and my laptop open and I’m right by my router.

Edit — seems to be working now. I’m logged in on both devices.


----------



## a619ster (Apr 2, 2021)

27 minutes and counting...


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 2, 2021)

Prepare to get your refresh spam on.









Money Gun - (White Runtz x Gushers) - Cannarado Genetics


*These are Feminized Seeds (6+ per)



radogear.com













Slushers - (Slurricane x Gushers) - Cannarado Genetics


*These are Feminized Seeds (6+ per)



radogear.com


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 2, 2021)

Site is working for me


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Same here. I hope they fix that in the next 30 minutes. I’ve got my phone and my laptop open and I’m right by my router.


Open now. That was fast


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 2, 2021)

I already the 3 packs I wanted from another bank just to be sure i got them

still gonna try and get the same 3 from Rados site just to see what freebies i get lol


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 2, 2021)

I dont even want to buy any this round. Just wanna see how fucked the page gets and how fast they disappear


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 2, 2021)

id give my left boob for slurricane gusher


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 2, 2021)

This is the last Rado drop I’m going to hit up probably until cheetah piss. Might get a bubblegum biscotti but only one since the testers I got should be killer. I’ll post some pics of those soon. @Ladiesonly I’m going straight for money gun, then straight to that one, then straight to checkout. Last time I made some impulse purchases and I’m not gonna do that again.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 2, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> id give my left boob for slurricane gusher


You can keep both.








Slushers (Slurricane x Gushers) 6+ Fems


Visit the post for more.




artizenseedshop.com


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 2, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> id give my left boob for slurricane gusher


I definitely wouldn't give a left nut but you can replace yours lol


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 2, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I definitely wouldn't give a left nut but you can replace yours lol


i only grow like once a year 3-5lbs love the hobby. We all do.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 2, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> You can keep both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Money gun is already gone there. Good thing there’s a backup for slushers though.

They also did a pretty much full restock of sour apple. Everything but chapple, blue apples, apple rain, and pie box it looks like.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Money gun is already gone there. Good thing there’s a backup for slushers though.


Thinktank still has all the crosses except for Candy Milk


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Money gun is already gone there. Good thing there’s a backup for slushers though.
> 
> They also did a pretty much full restock of sour apple. Everything but chapple, blue apples, apple rain, and pie box it looks like.


what was the best on the apple in your opinion I looked at it didnt get anything this looks better chettah should be a hit too.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Money gun is already gone there. Good thing there’s a backup for slushers though.


I don't know how many others know about this trick, but this is the direct link. Spam like hell.
https://radogear.com/shop/seeds/gushers-feminized-seeds/money-gun-white-runtz-x-gushers/


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 2, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> what was the best on the apple in your opinion I looked at it didnt get anything this looks better chettah should be a hit too.


If I were you I’d go for the apple gushers. That keeps popping back up and disappears really fast. I know there’s a gushers drop today but there are a lot fewer with a gushers mom. 



lusidghost said:


> I don't know how many others know about this trick, but this is the direct link. Spam like hell.
> https://radogear.com/shop/seeds/gushers-feminized-seeds/money-gun-white-runtz-x-gushers/


Got it primed on my laptop in a second tab.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 2, 2021)

Fuck that was nerve racking! Got the adrenaline going like crazy! Snagged two packs of each. Can’t believe they re-dropped pretty much the entire line!


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 2, 2021)

Cot dayum 5 mins in and theres only 5 strains left 

Edit yeah that page is whacky. Now they are back. F5 baby lol


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 2, 2021)

Drop is live and when i last checked plenty was still left. got money gun and candy milk!


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 2, 2021)

Good god that's a lot of crosses. I maybe should have skipped the Legend OG and grabbed something else. I wish they would have posted a full menu before the drop.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 2, 2021)

Holy fuck wasn’t expecting 50+ Gushers strains to get restocked

trying hard af to get this Cherry Gushers lol


edit: i struck out...oh well,i got the 3 originally wanted


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 2, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Good god that's a lot of crosses. I maybe should have skipped the Legend OG and grabbed something else. I wish they would have posted a full menu before the drop.


Legend OG seems to be a damn good cut, i was considering it. I wouldnt worry


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 2, 2021)

grabbed a money gun and candy milk


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 2, 2021)

I had a slushers in my cart just fuckin around...almost went more than that. Cooler heads prevailed.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 2, 2021)

It was cool to see Name Shaker in the mix. That is a very pretty, very strong strain. I'm wondering if it will have its own line someday. I'm about to smoke some now.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 2, 2021)

52 fuckin strains??! I had no idea it was gonna be _that_ many. That's pretty insane. That means he prob has a shit ton of help. I wonder how many cuts of each got snuck out the door. Now I can see how these things get out.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 2, 2021)

I’m wondering if a lot of those were put up
By mistake. That would explain so many disappearing so fast. Looks like I was right about the tenacious and candy milk distracting from the money gun. I’m glad that happened.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> If I were you I’d go for the apple gushers. That keeps popping back up and disappears really fast. I know there’s a gushers drop today but there are a lot fewer with a gushers mom.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it primed on my laptop in a second tab.


I got my money and s


TerrapinBlazin said:


> Fuck that was nerve racking! Got the adrenaline going like crazy! Snagged two packs of each. Can’t believe they re-dropped pretty much the entire line!


i regret not getting candy milk went back and nada. Let me know of a bank/reship if you come accross. i got slurricane and moneygun


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 2, 2021)

Yeah I passed on the candy milk because I got this nice looking cereal milk cross from envy. That one is probably gone for good unless one comes back from an unpaid order.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 2, 2021)

Damn totally slept on this drop, thought it was going to be at 4:20 PM like usual. Oh well, just gonna save that towards new lights, and the upcoming LPC and Cheetah piss drops.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 2, 2021)

Box set is live. I’m off to the post office to send in my order.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 2, 2021)

Would get the box set, but splurged heavily on the Sour Apple, Tiki’s Cherry Lemon Rain, Simply2Complex mega freebie box set drops, crosses of basically GLO’s version of Garanimals, and definitely could use that $800 towards something i need. Like lights…


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Box set is live. I’m off to the post office to send in my order.


i just came from the post office

there were already like 30 people in line and they close at 4pm est(it was 3:30)

fuck that,I'll try again in the morning


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Box set is live. I’m off to the post office to send in my order.


Damn I wonder what kinda freebies you get with that!


----------



## prologger (Apr 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Money gun is already gone there. Good thing there’s a backup for slushers though.
> 
> They also did a pretty much full restock of sour apple. Everything but chapple, blue apples, apple rain, and pie box it looks like.


I got lucky and snagged a pack.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 2, 2021)

I’ve already sent my money out. There’s an ATM not far from the post office and there was no line!


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 2, 2021)

I still haven’t received any email confirming my order,should I be worried?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 2, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I still haven’t received any email confirming my order,should I be worried?


Nope. Just get the info off the site or shoot him an email if you really want the invoice.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Nope. Just get the info off the site or shoot him an email if you really want the invoice.


whats up with the box set for 800 is it 12packs the site drop was like 50 packs


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 2, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> whats up with the box set for 800 is it 12packs the site drop was like 50 packs


I think they put up some of those older packs by mistake. They disappeared even faster than the cereal milk and Gary Payton.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 2, 2021)

Damn I thought the drop was at 5. Missed out on the cereal milk pack but I was thinking last night how I would take a pack of that lemon loran that sat in stock forever over any of the stuff he was dropping today. Saw two in stock and grabbed em, fuckin sick


----------



## Northeastbudz (Apr 2, 2021)

My favorite grape pie s1 pheno, smells like grape candy. About 45 days,sorry for the shitty photos


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 2, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I still haven’t received any email confirming my order,should I be worried?


I just received mine, it should come through. Site was probably swamped for a few minutes.


----------



## YourMarriages (Apr 2, 2021)

Grabbed Slushers and Apple Chow!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 2, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> I just received mine, it should come through. Site was probably swamped for a few minutes.


Just got my invoice a few minutes ago too. Sent out the cash over two hours ago.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 2, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> I just received mine, it should come through. Site was probably swamped for a few minutes.


yeah i just got mine about 10 minutes ago

was worried that might've typed my email in wrong or something but all is good


----------



## MyBallzItch (Apr 2, 2021)

Hello. My name is myballzitch and I'm an addict. It's been 6 days since I bought a pack but I was able to avoid the temptation that was the volume 3 gusher drop so today's been a good day. One day at a time.

God grant me the serenity....
And the wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 2, 2021)

Tried. for the cherry pie kush and gelato 25 but no go... Did get the gary payton which is the 1 I was really after so im content with that glad i hopped off. After that may have went overboard.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 2, 2021)

Managed to snag: money gun, tenacious, watermelon gushers and candy milk.
Actually 2 of each because I had my wife trying to get them while I was at work.

we both checked out with them though hahaha. Oh well.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 2, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Hello. My name is myballzitch and I'm an addict. It's been 6 days since I bought a pack but I was able to avoid the temptation that was the volume 3 gusher drop so today's been a good day. One day at a time.
> 
> God grant me the serenity....
> And the wisdom to know the difference.


I need 2 start grabbin just 1 pack at a time


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 3, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Hello. My name is myballzitch and I'm an addict. It's been 6 days since I bought a pack but I was able to avoid the temptation that was the volume 3 gusher drop so today's been a good day. One day at a time.
> 
> God grant me the serenity....
> And the wisdom to know the difference.


Yeah I’ve been really good lately but all 3 previous gushers crosses I grew were straight fire so I’d been ready for this one haha.


----------



## sourchunks (Apr 3, 2021)

im proud to say i didn't purchase any packs from this Gushers drop. I just have too much killer ass shit of my own you know what i mean? Im over it completely its way over redundant the amount of crosses and drops these breeders are pumping out these days. I love Cannarado and his work but he's getting to be like exotic genetix Mike......making drops way too often to be properly tested. He made the grape gasoline line, then before anyone even could pop those seeds released the sour apple line and now the gushers line its like far give people a chance to grow some faking plants before dropping another bomb on our heads. At least his prices are reasonable i just wish he'd let his lines be grown and absorbed into the community before releasing 10 more lines,.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 3, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> im proud to say i didn't purchase any packs from this Gushers drop. I just have too much killer ass shit of my own you know what i mean? Im over it completely its way over redundant the amount of crosses and drops these breeders are pumping out these days. I love Cannarado and his work but he's getting to be like exotic genetix Mike......making drops way too often to be properly tested. He made the grape gasoline line, then before anyone even could pop those seeds released the sour apple line and now the gushers line its like far give people a chance to grow some faking plants before dropping another bomb on our heads. At least his prices are reasonable i just wish he'd let his lines be grown and absorbed into the community before releasing 10 more lines,.


That said I got Money Gun, Slushers. Wish I got Candy Milk too


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 3, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> That said I got Money Gun, Slushers. Wish I got Candy Milk too


You and me both lol. I always regret something after it’s over. Both the extra packs I got are now spoken for so I could have afforded one more.


----------



## prologger (Apr 3, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> im proud to say i didn't purchase any packs from this Gushers drop. I just have too much killer ass shit of my own you know what i mean? Im over it completely its way over redundant the amount of crosses and drops these breeders are pumping out these days. I love Cannarado and his work but he's getting to be like exotic genetix Mike......making drops way too often to be properly tested. He made the grape gasoline line, then before anyone even could pop those seeds released the sour apple line and now the gushers line its like far give people a chance to grow some faking plants before dropping another bomb on our heads. At least his prices are reasonable i just wish he'd let his lines be grown and absorbed into the community before releasing 10 more lines,.


You almost hafta get a few packs and store em. It doesn’t appear Rado brings many of these strains back . One and done.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 3, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> im proud to say i didn't purchase any packs from this Gushers drop. I just have too much killer ass shit of my own you know what i mean? Im over it completely its way over redundant the amount of crosses and drops these breeders are pumping out these days. I love Cannarado and his work but he's getting to be like exotic genetix Mike......making drops way too often to be properly tested. He made the grape gasoline line, then before anyone even could pop those seeds released the sour apple line and now the gushers line its like far give people a chance to grow some faking plants before dropping another bomb on our heads. At least his prices are reasonable i just wish he'd let his lines be grown and absorbed into the community before releasing 10 more lines,.


There are people who missed out on the last drop, that purchased this drop.

People are Testing his lines aswell that will be released later this year with the cheetah piss, actually a bit.

To be fair have you gotten testers before in the past?

Tunaaaaroom on Ig tested a number the Compound and cannarado release all over his page. 

I agree with you sometime to get some to absorb his lines, but he doesn't repeat his lines like Exotic Mike or most other breeders with a line.

He sold out of all the popular ones.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 3, 2021)

I got the papaya and carbon fiber. That’s all.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 3, 2021)

Today is day 63 for the grumpz. What does everyone think? Chop today or one more week? I’m leaning towards one more week.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Today is day 63 for the grumpz. What does everyone think? Chop today or one more week? I’m leaning towards one more week. View attachment 4869779


I don’t see any amber and it’s still pushing white hairs. Is it from seed?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 3, 2021)

Did go back and grab one pack of the Carbon Candy. Figure that gives me a better chance of finding a Carbon Fiber dominant genotype out of two packs of a CF cross than just one. Not sure the Sour Apple will allow the CF to shine through in the cross, and it seems like the Gushers improves whatever it touches but without completely dominating the mothers terps. Guess i’ll find out once they get popped.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Today is day 63 for the grumpz. What does everyone think? Chop today or one more week? I’m leaning towards one more week. View attachment 4869779


i’d say about another week. Honestly that’s personal preference though. At the top it looks like it’s gutating or whatever that word is called. Signs of a happy and healthy plant, nice work.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 3, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> 52 fuckin strains??! I had no idea it was gonna be _that_ many. That's pretty insane. That means he prob has a shit ton of help. I wonder how many cuts of each got snuck out the door. Now I can see how these things get out.


All the packs aside from the 12 listed were probably left over from the previous drops.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 3, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> i’d say about another week. Honestly that’s personal preference though. At the top it looks like it’s gutating or whatever that word is called. Signs of a happy and healthy plant, nice work.


I think she’ll swell up a little more and get a little more gas funk if I let her go another week. I’m having trouble with the clones. Only one that I’ve taken hasn’t done that weird thing where it autoflowers and starts shooting growth out the crease that runs up the middle of the petiole.Think I should get another timer and run my clone tent on 24/0? I have it on the same timer as my veg tent on 18/6. I took a couple more cuts today and we’ll see what happens but I only have one viable clone at the moment and she’s running out of branches to cut.

My cloner water stays between 65 and 70f but I’m going to put a more powerful exhaust fan in the tent to cool it down more. Also got a more powerful pump on the way for better aeration and a more powerful spray.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I think she’ll swell up a little more and get a little more gas funk if I let her go another week. I’m having trouble with the clones. Only one that I’ve taken hasn’t done that weird thing where it autoflowers and starts shooting growth out the crease that runs up the middle of the petiole.Think I should get another timer and run my clone tent on 24/0? I have it on the same timer as my veg tent on 18/6. I took a couple more cuts today and we’ll see what happens but I only have one viable clone at the moment and she’s running out of branches to cut.
> 
> My cloner water stays between 65 and 70f but I’m going to put a more powerful exhaust fan in the tent to cool it down more. Also got a more powerful pump on the way for better aeration and a more powerful spray.


True that, honestly 18/6 should be fine, but you can always try 24/0 for like their first two weeks after cutting them, and then gradually lower it. Jumping down from 24/0 to 18/6 should be fine, but in my opinion it would probably be better to gradually lower it just to not take the chance of possibly putting them in shock. i’m sure others could answer your question a lot better than i could.


----------



## higher self (Apr 3, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> im proud to say i didn't purchase any packs from this Gushers drop. I just have too much killer ass shit of my own you know what i mean? Im over it completely its way over redundant the amount of crosses and drops these breeders are pumping out these days. I love Cannarado and his work but he's getting to be like exotic genetix Mike......making drops way too often to be properly tested. He made the grape gasoline line, then before anyone even could pop those seeds released the sour apple line and now the gushers line its like far give people a chance to grow some faking plants before dropping another bomb on our heads. At least his prices are reasonable i just wish he'd let his lines be grown and absorbed into the community before releasing 10 more lines,.


I agree, the thing is I don't even know what most of the strains are anyways lol. Just got 3 of the birthday cake crosses for the low & one sour apple cross. I love Rado's gear but don't need every new line especially when I have a keeper from packs he dropped like 4 years ago. Still sitting on some other heaters as well! Im sure the gushers will be restocked again next week like the sour apple was.


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I think she’ll swell up a little more and get a little more gas funk if I let her go another week. I’m having trouble with the clones. Only one that I’ve taken hasn’t done that weird thing where it autoflowers and starts shooting growth out the crease that runs up the middle of the petiole.Think I should get another timer and run my clone tent on 24/0? I have it on the same timer as my veg tent on 18/6. I took a couple more cuts today and we’ll see what happens but I only have one viable clone at the moment and she’s running out of branches to cut.
> 
> My cloner water stays between 65 and 70f but I’m going to put a more powerful exhaust fan in the tent to cool it down more. Also got a more powerful pump on the way for better aeration and a more powerful spray.


i have one outlet thus one power strip/timer in my basement for 2 tents, so my veg/clones/seedlings tent is on 24/0. They seem to be doing okay


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 3, 2021)

I’ve never not vegged under 24 hours of light.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 3, 2021)

Personally i’ve always done 18/6, just to give them a little rest, and also try to mimic a more natural environment. At the end of the day though doesn’t really matter what method you use, if it works it works.


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Today is day 63 for the grumpz. What does everyone think? Chop today or one more week? I’m leaning towards one more week. View attachment 4869779


One more ++week & watch this one lose all the green from the leaves and bulk up!!! Murdered out!!!


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> You and me both lol. I always regret something after it’s over. Both the extra packs I got are now spoken for so I could have afforded one more.


I'm doing a 4x4 and 5x5 flood tables. I'm going to run the money in 4x4 then other seeds I have.m


TerrapinBlazin said:


> Today is day 63 for the grumpz. What does everyone think? Chop today or one more week? I’m leaning towards one more week. View attachment 4869779


I think it looks amazing!


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 3, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I’ve never not vegged under 24 hours of light.


Then try 20/4


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Today is day 63 for the grumpz. What does everyone think? Chop today or one more week? I’m leaning towards one more week. View attachment 4869779


Chop it aint gettin any. Bigger my grape mac had some small buds. Like that. The grapemac f2s sucked ass at least my 3 ladies did


----------



## prologger (Apr 3, 2021)

Lemonessence.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 3, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> Then try 20/4


I'm not sure why I would start now. I've never had an issue and it's nice to not have to lightproof my veg room. Plus I only use one light, so it's not like I'd be saving a whole lot on electricity.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 3, 2021)

prologger said:


> Lemonessence.View attachment 4869951View attachment 4869953View attachment 4869954View attachment 4869955


It looks like it’s trying to escape back into the wild.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 3, 2021)

So definitely looks like the Gushers OG are done with their stretch, and are starting to form some buds. Seems like they’re going to stack pretty nice, but will get a better idea on how they stack in the next 4 to 6 weeks. Hit them with about an 1/8th of veg nutrients, because the bloom has zero nitrogen at all. Also gave them a nice dose of Calmag, and a good dose of bloom. So hopefully that will kick them into gear, and start producing some nice buds. Pictured in order is #five, #6, #1, #2, #4, #7, and #3


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 3, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> So definitely looks like the Gushers OG are done with their stretch, and are starting to form some buds. Seems like they’re going to stack pretty nice, but will get a better idea on how they stack in the next 4 to 6 weeks. Hit them with about an 1/8th of veg nutrients, because the bloom has zero nitrogen at all. Also gave them a nice dose of Calmag, and a good dose of bloom. So hopefully that will kick them into gear, and start producing some nice buds. Pictured in order is #five, #6, #1, #2, #4, #7, and #3


did u wind up getting floraflex or athena nutrients


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 3, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> did u wind up getting floraflex or athena nutrients


Not yet, using Alaskan Fish Fertilizer for now. Plan on ordering some Athena pro just waiting to get paid. The one shitty thing about working as a contractor at a hospital is waiting 45 to 60 days for the cash to come through, but the money is really good so i really can’t bitch too much. Should have some cash available Monday, so plan on ordering it then, and an aero cloner along with that. Seems like Athena works extremely well from what i’ve seen from other people’s results on instagram, and if it’s cheaper then Floraflex seems like a no brainer to go with Athena.


----------



## prologger (Apr 3, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> It looks like it’s trying to escape back into the wild.


It’s a mean world outdoor, full of moths and worms...they always come back to the tent...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 3, 2021)

I veg under 17/7 and it’s great!! For me at least. Plants will show sex faster and they love the amount of light/sleep they get I can tell. I believe this would change depending on how much light they are receiving though.


----------



## Aheadatime (Apr 3, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I'm not sure why I would start now. I've never had an issue and it's nice to not have to lightproof my veg room. Plus I only use one light, so it's not like I'd be saving a whole lot on electricity.


Light leaks don't matter in veg. Nothing wrong with 24 hours veg though. I've done all types of vegging schedules. My plants have always done well regardless of time, but they do seem to enjoy a nap. You know when you see time lapses of plants growing, how they go through cycles of praying and drooping? That period of drooping is the rest between the spurts of growth during the praying. This happens with lights on and off, but with lights off, I get a noticable shine to them the next morning when all is well. But 24 hours light has the advantage of tigher nodes, since the girls stretch a little more with dark periods.


----------



## Raymond Knight (Apr 4, 2021)

Does anyone know anything about the Peanut Brittle Strain? I noticed its been taken down of Rado's site and I can no longer find any information on it.Its like it doesnt exist now. I see it from another source now 3 rivers farm when I look it up and they have it as Peanut butter Breath x Platinum GSC .
Cannarado had this as Dosidos [jungle boys cut]x Gushers, which I got and am about to flip one into flower but didnt know why its no longer listed.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 4, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I got the papaya and carbon fiber. That’s all.


I was interested in the papaya too. Do you know what papaya he uses? There are a bunch of totally different papayas out in the world.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 4, 2021)

Raymond Knight said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Peanut Brittle Strain? I noticed its been taken down of Rado's site and I can no longer find any information on it.Its like it doesnt exist now. I see it from another source now 3 rivers farm when I look it up and they have it as Peanut butter Breath x Platinum GSC .
> Cannarado had this as Dosidos [jungle boys cut]x Gushers, which I got and am about to flip one into flower but didnt know why its no longer listed.


Probably because it’s sold out, once they’re sold out they get pulled off the site. if that’s what Rado had listed on the box or pack i’m sure that’s what it is. Someone might’ve made a different strain, and called the cut that. There’s multiple cuts that have the same name, but have different genetics.


----------



## higher self (Apr 4, 2021)

Raymond Knight said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Peanut Brittle Strain? I noticed its been taken down of Rado's site and I can no longer find any information on it.Its like it doesnt exist now. I see it from another source now 3 rivers farm when I look it up and they have it as Peanut butter Breath x Platinum GSC .
> Cannarado had this as Dosidos [jungle boys cut]x Gushers, which I got and am about to flip one into flower but didnt know why its no longer listed.


Pulled up the cache on google, should be some Jelly Breath on roids lol!


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 4, 2021)

I would think anything gushers with Triangle Kush is going to be tall......


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 4, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> I was interested in the papaya too. Do you know what papaya he uses? There are a bunch of totally different papayas out in the world.


No I sure don’t. You could always ask him or pnw


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 4, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> I would think anything gushers with Triangle Kush is going to be tall......


Speaking of which... TK91 leaning weed nap, day 27 of 12/12, absolutely loving the coco and Floraflex. Defoliated her one last time this morning. I was unable to clone this one but I’ll reveg if she’s really fire. Sundae driver leaner cuts aren’t rooting either, but I haven’t flowered her yet. I’m unhappy with my clone success rate but hopefully cooling down the tent with a better exhaust fan (already done), putting in a more powerful pump for a better spray (happening tomorrow when the pump comes in), new neoprene collars (already in), and dialing in the rez solution (ongoing) will help improve my success rate. I might get a small tray to try some rockwool cube clones too.


----------



## tman42 (Apr 4, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> My cloner water stays between 65 and 70f but I’m going to put a more powerful exhaust fan in the tent to cool it down more. Also got a more powerful pump on the way for better aeration and a more powerful spray.


I run my cloner at about 75 degrees until most have rooted and will then lower the temp. If I start seeds in it I also run it cooler but for rooting I have my best luck around 75. Good luck, hope you get it sorted out and have roots popping soon.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 4, 2021)

I’ve got a heat mat and could run it a little warmer but I’ve also read that creates favorable conditions for bacteria and that the water holds more oxygen at lower temps. I try to keep it as clean as possible and change the rez no less than every other week. I had airstones in there but I think the stones were reacting with something and throwing off my pH. I’ve thought about looking for some that are more inert but then decided a more powerful water pump was a better way to get more oxygen.


----------



## higher self (Apr 4, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve got a heat mat and could run it a little warmer but I’ve also read that creates favorable conditions for bacteria and that the water holds more oxygen at lower temps. I try to keep it as clean as possible and change the rez no less than every other week. I had airstones in there but I think the stones were reacting with something and throwing off my pH. I’ve thought about looking for some that are more inert but then decided a more powerful water pump was a better way to get more oxygen.


I'd say its the cooler temps. Having trouble cloning some of my plants as well, even one that cloned easily last summer. Luckily 3 of my keepers clone in plain water in a about a wk. I might hook up my bubble bucket if I can find the parts tho


----------



## topshelfgeez (Apr 4, 2021)

More powerful pump = higher water temps. I'd try changing the water every other day


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 4, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Speaking of which... TK91 leaning weed nap, day 27 of 12/12, absolutely loving the coco and Floraflex. Defoliated her one last time this morning. I was unable to clone this one but I’ll reveg if she’s really fire. Sundae driver leaner cuts aren’t rooting either, but I haven’t flowered her yet. I’m unhappy with my clone success rate but hopefully cooling down the tent with a better exhaust fan (already done), putting in a more powerful pump for a better spray (happening tomorrow when the pump comes in), new neoprene collars (already in), and dialing in the rez solution (ongoing) will help improve my success rate. I might get a small tray to try some rockwool cube clones too.View attachment 4870901View attachment 4870902


How are the testers doing for you?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 4, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How are the testers doing for you?


Doing good! Lot of variation and all 5 look strong. I think there’s gonna be some good ones. The one on the top right took a lot longer to germinate but is catching up with the others quickly


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 4, 2021)

topshelfgeez said:


> More powerful pump = higher water temps. I'd try changing the water every other day


That’s true. I’m talking to another guy in my city on IG who uses tap water and keeps it around 75 with good results. Mine stays between 65-70. I know the water holds more oxygen at lower temps but I have no way to get it below 65 without rigging up some kind of radiator and fan and recirculating the water and that’s way too much trouble.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 4, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That’s true. I’m talking to another guy in my city on IG who uses tap water and keeps it around 75 with good results. Mine stays between 65-70. I know the water holds more oxygen at lower temps but I have no way to get it below 65 without rigging up some kind of radiator and fan and recirculating the water and that’s way too much trouble.


Change water every two days? That’s a lot of work. I get like 90-100% rooted with rapid rooters, a dome, and a heat mat set at 78 if it’s cold out. I built an aero thingy years ago and it was super finicky. Plus planting spaghetti roots with no anchor was a pain in the ass


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 4, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Change water every two days? That’s a lot of work. I get like 90-100% rooted with rapid rooters, a dome, and a heat mat set at 78 if it’s cold out. I built an aero thingy years ago and it was super finicky. Plus planting spaghetti roots with no anchor was a pain in the ass


I don’t change my water anywhere near that often. More like every 1-2 weeks and that’s definitely not helping me. I know there’s a lot I’m still missing with cloning. I’ve been thinking about trying it that way. I’ve got a shitload of rockwool cubes. I’ve got enough room in the 2x2 tent with the aero cloner for a dome tray.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 4, 2021)

My seedlings’ roots are starting to catch and actual growth has begun.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 4, 2021)

Slf-100 helps a ton in cloners, especially if temps are an issue


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 4, 2021)

higher self said:


> I'd say its the cooler temps. Having trouble cloning some of my plants as well, even one that cloned easily last summer. Luckily 3 of my keepers clone in plain water in a about a wk. I might hook up my bubble bucket if I can find the parts tho


I couldn't get any of my clones to root or reveg the mothers during an extended cold period at the beginning of the winter. I've never had that happen.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 5, 2021)

First topanga lemon x ssh I flipped looks nice. That #7 definitely passes some frost. She’s only like 24-25 days but I’m getting a strong candy smell with a citrusy astringent cleaner back end.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 5, 2021)

Root riot cubes, aloe, and some silica. Coconut powder too if you have it. Mix up. Take cutting. Soak for an hour in solution. Soak said root riot in solution as well. Snip at 45* angle and scrape the bottom sides with razor blade. Everything must be sterile. Stick cutting in plug. Put I dome. Wait. Heat mat at 82-84. Wait 7-10 days. Plant.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Apr 5, 2021)

Was thinking about grabbing the Papaya x Gushers myself. That or Legends OG x Gushers


----------



## higher self (Apr 5, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I couldn't get any of my clones to root or reveg the mothers during an extended cold period at the beginning of the winter. I've never had that happen.


Like others are saying, rooting plugs & dome works for me too. I've just been not wanting to purchase extra stuff to clone & try plain water 1st. Trying to use straight perlite but I need to put them in a dome and kept the humidity up.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 5, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Root riot cubes, aloe, and some silica. Coconut powder too if you have it. Mix up. Take cutting. Soak for an hour in solution. Soak said root riot in solution as well. Snip at 45* angle and scrape the bottom sides with razor blade. Everything must be sterile. Stick cutting in plug. Put I dome. Wait. Heat mat at 82-84. Wait 7-10 days. Plant.


I’m going to try this because I have room in my clone tent. This sounds like a good way to do it. I came from mycology so I know how important it is to be sterile. It’s probably overkill but I use a fresh sterile scalpel blade for every batch.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 5, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Was thinking about grabbing the Papaya x Gushers myself. That or Legends OG x Gushers


Gushers OG looks really fire and has been around for a while. Floss candy is new and looks really fire. Tough call. Probably go with the gushers OG if you want something gassy and the floss candy if you want something fruitier.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 5, 2021)

Grabbed some Chick-O-Stick to check out Cannarado. Excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 5, 2021)

Okay I found a decent dome tray for $20 on Amazon. I’m interested to see how this works out.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Took cuts and stripped. Day 20View attachment 4861624
> Wonder melons


Wonder melons day 32

this one seems to be gellati influenced based on bud structure. Only one with the small rock nugs.

she seems promising, I feel like the best smelling ones are the shorter wonder leaners though. Not sure if I’ll get any watermelon plants but tons of tropical fruit with the best few having a little sour tang also. They all seem at least decent except for the  female front all the way to the right. She’s kinda wispy and lacking resin or stink. 8/9 might do something nice, flipped the 10th female a few days ago.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 5, 2021)

Funky leaves on the cheetah piss testers. Only one is still throwing 5 blades, looks a lot like gmo leaf to me. Dark leathery and stumpy looking.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 5, 2021)

I feel like an idiot. Got taken on strainly for Blueberry Sundae. If anyone has some S1's and is feeling generous, hit me up.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 5, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I feel like an idiot. Got taken on strainly for Blueberry Sundae. If anyone has some S1's and is feeling generous, hit me up.


What do you mean? Sorry to hear that happened to you. Did they pull a switcheroo, or whoever just never sent it? Looked at a couple things on Strainly, but never pulled the trigger on anything because of all the horror stories i’ve heard, and still hear. if no one gets back to you on the Blueberry Sundae, i don’t mind hooking you up with some S1s of the Blue Apples once i get to them. Going to be looking for the one that has the strongest blueberry terps, and going to make some S1s as well as some crosses with it. Won’t get to it for at least 2 to 3 months, but if you’re willing to wait i got you.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 5, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I don’t change my water anywhere near that often. More like every 1-2 weeks and that’s definitely not helping me. I know there’s a lot I’m still missing with cloning. I’ve been thinking about trying it that way. I’ve got a shitload of rockwool cubes. I’ve got enough room in the 2x2 tent with the aero cloner for a dome tray.


Every week is good. Id go warmer than 65 70 to 75 sounds good. Id use a rapid start or roots accelerator as well


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah I’m offering cuts of blue apples to whoever didn’t get a pack too. Mine were all over the place. One didn’t germinate and 3 were really fucked up looking, but the other 3 look really good. I think I’ll have some nice options. Two look blueberry leaning and one looks more sour apple. I think the one in the middle will be the fire blueberry leaner


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 5, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Every week is good. Id go warmer than 65 70 to 75 sounds good. Id use a rapid start or roots accelerator as well


Never heard of either of those. I’m using KLN in the aero cloner. Ordered some clonex gel for the dome tray. Wait a minute. I didn’t order that yet. The rapid start looks like a better deal.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 5, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Never heard of either of those. I’m using KLN in the aero cloner. Ordered some clonex gel for the dome tray. Wait a minute. I didn’t order that yet. The rapid start looks like a better deal.


I never heard of kln, But the rapid start is pretty good. In the aeros and as a supplement. Photosynthesis plus is. My fav when they are in thier pots or cubes. I dont have a aero cloner but i did dwc for 2 yrs. A gal of photo is 60 bux and worth every dollar imo i use it every feed even though you dont need to. Im not positive if youd get good results with photo in a cloner but once u transplant that what id use. Tons of dif bacillus strains in there. My grape pie. S1 had so much roots man i couldnt believe it


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 5, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’m offering cuts of blue apples to whoever didn’t get a pack too. Mine were all over the place. One didn’t germinate and 3 were really fucked up looking, but the other 3 look really good. I think I’ll have some nice options. Two look blueberry leaning and one looks more sour apple. I think the one in the middle will be the fire blueberry leaner View attachment 4871781


The fucked up looking ones might be BB leaning. Blueberry is known to throw slow veggers with weird crinkle leaves. naturally purp stems on leaves are also a blueberry tell. I have a pack of Calco blueberry BX, his cut looks legit but i haven't popped them yet. Plan on popping those and a few packs of riots blue bonnet x MOB to make some BB beans outta at some point.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 5, 2021)

Okay I should have all the stuff for cloning in a tray on Thursday. I found this interesting guide. Says to run your light between 5-6k lux and mine was about 12k. Oops. Wonder if that was causing trouble. This guide seems pretty good and I’ll be referring to it when I do my first batch in the tray. FWIW when I first started out I was cloning in coco and jiffy cups using a lot of these same methods. I think the aero cloner and my adventurous DIY nature might have led me astray on cloning. I’m not asking anyone to read this guide, but if there’s any bad info in there I want to know it. I’ve been muddling along with my improperly set up aero cloner and 70% success rate for way too long. 








How to Clone Cannabis Plants - Coco For Cannabis


Complete cannabis cloning tutorial. We cover the basics and provide step by step instructions. Follow our Fast Cloning Method for rooted clones in 7 days!




www.cocoforcannabis.com


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> The fucked up looking ones might be BB leaning. Blueberry is known to throw slow veggers with weird crinkle leaves. naturally purp stems on leaves are also a blueberry tell. I have a pack of Calco blueberry BX, his cut looks legit but i haven't popped them yet. Plan on popping those and a few packs of riots blue bonnet x MOB to make some BB beans outta at some point.


Like super tiny and extremely slow growing? Not sure how much patience I’ll have for those but I’ll hang onto em for a bit longer. They seem totally stunted and one was so totally jacked I tossed it. Right now I don’t have enough room for those novelty phenos and have to select pretty hard for vigor and veg speed. At this point I’m in a “I’m gonna need a bigger house” situation. Either that or get my music gear and computer desk out of the grow room lol. About the only thing I could still do for some more space is add a couple strips to my light and get a 4x4 tent for flowering. Give the 3x3 to someone who will use and appreciate it. Only problem is I really like this house.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 5, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Like super tiny and extremely slow growing? Not sure how much patience I’ll have for those but I’ll hang onto em for a bit longer. They seem totally stunted and one was so totally jacked I tossed it. Right now I don’t have enough room for those novelty phenos and have to select pretty hard for vigor and veg speed. At this point I’m in a “I’m gonna need a bigger house” situation. Either that or get my music gear and computer desk out of the grow room lol. About the only thing I could still do for some more space is add a couple strips to my light and get a 4x4 tent for flowering. Give the 3x3 to someone who will use and appreciate it. Only problem is I really like this house.


Get at least a 5x5 sounnds like youll need it or a 4 x 8


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 5, 2021)

Had to hit the ladies with their very last spraying of neem oil. Really didn’t want to spray them this late in to flower, even though it’s technically still pretty early, but been noticing some fungus gnats that got introduced from the seedling mix i used for the testers. Should’ve made sure it was sterile before using it, but didn’t notice the rip in the bag until after they had gotten planted. i know better, and pretty much got caught with my pants down due to my laziness. Not gonna beat around the bush, and just saying it how it is. Going to set up some sticky traps, and sprinkle some diatomaceous earth on the tops of the soil when the pots dry out which should take care of them(because i’m sure the hell not going to spray them again). They’re definitely not out of control yet, but would like to keep them in check before they do get out of control. Then again i do let the pots/soil dry out pretty well, so honestly they’re probably not that big of a deal, and i probably could’ve gotten away with not spraying them down tonight. Better safe than sorry though. Other than that, can definitely tell they loved the feeding they got, and might just stick with the Alaskan fish fertilizer this run to see if it works well or not. Going to order some Athena pro as a back up just in case i think they could be doing a lot better


----------



## prologger (Apr 5, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Get at least a 5x5 sounnds like youll need it or a 4 x 8


A 4x6 works well for a 1000w DE light. I cut tight holes around the square pots, and block the tent up with Jack stands to use for flowering as needed as well.


----------



## prologger (Apr 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Had to hit the ladies with their very last spraying of neem oil. Really didn’t want to spray them this late in the flower, even though it’s technically still pretty early, but been noticing some fungus gnats that got introduced from the seedling mix i used for the testers. Should’ve made sure it was sterile before using it, but didn’t notice the rip in the bag until after they had garden planted. i know better, and pretty much got caught with my pants down due to my laziness. Not gonna beat around the bush, and just saying it how it is. Going to set up some sticky traps, and sprinkle some diatomaceous earth on the tops of the soil when the pots dry out which should take care of them(because i’m sure the hell not going to spray them again). They’re definitely not out of control yet, but would like to keep them in check before they do get out of control. Then again i do let the pots/soil dry out pretty well, so honestly they’re probably not that big of a deal, and i probably could’ve gotten away with not spraying them down tonight. Better safe than sorry though. Other than that, can definitely tell they loved the feeding they got, and might just stick with the Alaskan fish fertilizer this run to see if it works well or not. Going to order some Athena pro as a back up just in case i think they could be doing a lot better


I’m gonna be needing some neem oil. I’m gonna run a pack of money gun outside this summer. Dam bugs.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 5, 2021)

prologger said:


> I’m gonna be needing some neem oil. I’m gonna run a pack of money gun outside this summer. Dam bugs.


True that, i personally love using neem oil over the alternatives. Works extremely well, and supposedly is even beneficial to the plant. Haven’t done much research on that, so will have to look into it more to see if that’s actually true. Neem oil and diatomaceous earth are my two go to’s, and they work extremely well in conjunction together on mostly everything(except russet mites, wouldn’t wish those on my worst enemy).


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that, i personally love using neem oil over the alternatives. Works extremely well, and supposedly is even beneficial to the plant. Haven’t done much research on that, so will have to look into it more to see if that’s actually true. Neem oil and diatomaceous earth are my two go to’s, and they work extremely well together on mostly everything(except russet mites, wouldn’t wish those on my worst enemy).


You can use one or the other but not both, I would spray sulfur though. Good for pests(including russet mites) and as a fungicide. Cheap as shit


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 5, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Get at least a 5x5 sounnds like youll need it or a 4 x 8


That would just be too big for my grow room. The 4x4 is probably going to happen before much longer. Throwing another driver and a couple strips on my light isn’t much work. Not letting the stuff I grow from seed get as big will help a lot too.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> You can use one or the other but not both, I would spray sulfur though. Good for pests(including russet mites) and as a fungicide. Cheap as shit


True, usually i’ll sprinkle some diatomaceous earth after a couple days of spraying neem oil(preferably in veg, better to be proactive then reactive). Never knew you couldn’t use both though. My buddy used sulfur on his Tangelo tree because it was getting absolutely wrecked by leaf miners, and it worked extremely well. So might as well give the sulfur a shot, since it worked extremely well.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 5, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Like super tiny and extremely slow growing? Not sure how much patience I’ll have for those but I’ll hang onto em for a bit longer. They seem totally stunted and one was so totally jacked I tossed it. Right now I don’t have enough room for those novelty phenos and have to select pretty hard for vigor and veg speed. At this point I’m in a “I’m gonna need a bigger house” situation. Either that or get my music gear and computer desk out of the grow room lol. About the only thing I could still do for some more space is add a couple strips to my light and get a 4x4 tent for flowering. Give the 3x3 to someone who will use and appreciate it. Only problem is I really like this house.


Idk what do they look like


----------



## Datcoldboi (Apr 6, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Gushers OG looks really fire and has been around for a while. Floss candy is new and looks really fire. Tough call. Probably go with the gushers OG if you want something gassy and the floss candy if you want something fruitier.


Is the papaya sativa or indica


----------



## Datcoldboi (Apr 6, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I’m offering cuts of blue apples to whoever didn’t get a pack too. Mine were all over the place. One didn’t germinate and 3 were really fucked up looking, but the other 3 look really good. I think I’ll have some nice options. Two look blueberry leaning and one looks more sour apple. I think the one in the middle will be the fire blueberry leaner View attachment 4871781


I got 5 on it


----------



## Snowback (Apr 6, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> My seedlings’ roots are starting to catch and actual growth has begun.View attachment 4871107


I'm curious: What type of trays are they are sitting in? I have not seen those before.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 6, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I'm curious: What type of trays are they are sitting in? I have not seen those before.


Dutch leach trays. I'm not using them the way they were intended. I bought them because they were 6" wide. I only use them during veg.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 6, 2021)

higher self said:


> Like others are saying, rooting plugs & dome works for me too. I've just been not wanting to purchase extra stuff to clone & try plain water 1st. Trying to use straight perlite but I need to put them in a dome and kept the humidity up.


I've always used macro plugs. I did buy a larger seed tray and didn't use a dome for the first time. I didn't think about that until now. That doesn't explain why the moms wouldn't reveg though.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 6, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Dutch leach trays. I'm not using them the way they were intended. I bought them because they were 6" wide. I only use them during veg.


Thanks. I can think of a use for a couple of those.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 6, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Thanks. I can think of a use for a couple of those.


You're supposed to set them up high with water continuously pumping to them. Those little elbows are supposed to aim downward and pour back into the res. I like them because it elevates the cubes and allows a bunch of space for roots to hangout underneath. I originally got them for rockwool cubes, and to save on water instead of using larger flood trays.

I bought 6 trays and the elbows for $109 after taxes and shipping. Plus they can be shipped without freight, which is nice.
https://www.horticulturesource.com/fresh/product/grodan-dutch-leach-tray-6-x-40/

*Oh yeah, and buy the elbows because the holes are predrilled in the trays. I made the mistake of just buying the trays and couldn't use them until I ordered the elbows.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 6, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Okay I should have all the stuff for cloning in a tray on Thursday. I found this interesting guide. Says to run your light between 5-6k lux and mine was about 12k. Oops. Wonder if that was causing trouble. This guide seems pretty good and I’ll be referring to it when I do my first batch in the tray. FWIW when I first started out I was cloning in coco and jiffy cups using a lot of these same methods. I think the aero cloner and my adventurous DIY nature might have led me astray on cloning. I’m not asking anyone to read this guide, but if there’s any bad info in there I want to know it. I’ve been muddling along with my improperly set up aero cloner and 70% success rate for way too long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've found that less is more when it comes to cloning. Close'em up, keep'em moist, and don't mess with them. FWIW, I had been using Clonex gel, but out of happenstance last round I used Root Tech by Technaflora. I thought it worked MUCH better than the Clonex. I had roots a day or two sooner, and there were many more roots. Good luck.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 6, 2021)

Ladies are straight booming, and look like they’re absolutely loving the Alaskan fish fertilizer. Didn’t really notice any fungus gnats flying around when i opened up the tent, so hopefully i should be good. Still gonna lay out some sticky traps just in case. Seems like the ones more towards the left definitely stretched a lot more than the ones toward the right side of the tent. So might have to raise the light a little bit, so the ones on the right still get some good light penetration. Definitely starting to lose that sweet candy lemon smell they had in veg, and when i was cleaning up the bottoms i could definitely smell the gassy OG funk. So hopefully they keep that strong gassy OG Funk, but with a little bit of sweet creaminess from the Gushers. Guess i’ll see here in the next couple of weeks. Left a couple nice and strong lower branches for snips, and hopefully i find one worth keeping.


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 6, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I feel like an idiot. Got taken on strainly for Blueberry Sundae. If anyone has some S1's and is feeling generous, hit me up.


Sorry to hear it.....was looking at that listing on strainly by budzaredelicious or something like that, for Blueberry sundae, is this the one you speak of?
Was going to purchase some but was unsure whether this guy was legit,


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 6, 2021)

Basically don’t trust anything on strainly.

I have 2 Blueberry Sundae going now and will share cuts once selected if any pass of course. Same goes with anything I’m hunting.I have 20-30 strains going now.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 6, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Basically don’t trust anything on strainly.
> 
> I have 2 Blueberry Sundae going now and will share cuts once selected if any pass of course. Same goes with anything I’m hunting.I have 20-30 strains going now.


I feel the same way. I'm down for sharing anything anyone sees in any of my pictures.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 6, 2021)

Same here. Strainly just seems way too risky. I’m totally down to send cuts. That’s another reason I wanted to get the tray setup for cloning.


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 6, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Basically don’t trust anything on strainly.
> 
> I have 2 Blueberry Sundae going now and will share cuts once selected if any pass of course. Same goes with anything I’m hunting.I have 20-30 strains going now.


I would be down with trading for a nice cut of Blueberry sundae, I'm from Canada, so not sure if that's possible 
I've got a few nice phenos now( sundae driver bx, one night stand, doho x pixy stix, doho x wedding cake and cherry gar see ya(ethos) am always trying a couple seeds to see if I can find one to beat out any of my keepers


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 6, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> I would be down with trading for a nice cut of Blueberry sundae, I'm from Canada, so not sure if that's possible
> I've got a few nice phenos now( sundae driver bx, one night stand, doho x pixy stix, doho x wedding cake and cherry gar see ya(ethos) am always trying a couple seeds to see if I can find one to beat out any of my keepers


How’s that doho x pixie stix? Got a pack of those like 2 yrs ago... man hopefully they federally legalize it then who gives a shit snips for my people and my canadawgs.


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 6, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> How’s that doho x pixie stix? Got a pack of those like 2 yrs ago... man hopefully they federally legalize it then who gives a shit snips for my people and my canadawgs.


Doho x pixy stix = 

That's my keeper but all three I had were real nice, but this one was definitely the stand out.
I wouldn't sleep on those for too long, most likely some straight fire in that pack.
I only popped one of my doho x pity Stix freebies still got another 5 pack.
I also did 5 doho x thin mints was pretty nice but no keepers out of 2 females and I did 5 doho x wedding cake 1 is a keeper out of the 2 females... another real nice one just like the picks above just more golf ball type nugs and more cakey taste and smell I think


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 6, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Doho x pixy stix = View attachment 4872684
> View attachment 4872690View attachment 4872691
> That's my keeper but all three I had were real nice, but this one was definitely the stand out.
> I wouldn't sleep on those for too long, most likely some straight fire in that pack.
> ...


Canadian here..that looks really nice. Im interested in seeing all the keepers now. Plz update the appropriate threads and im there ..gj


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 6, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> I would be down with trading for a nice cut of Blueberry sundae, I'm from Canada, so not sure if that's possible
> I've got a few nice phenos now( sundae driver bx, one night stand, doho x pixy stix, doho x wedding cake and cherry gar see ya(ethos) am always trying a couple seeds to see if I can find one to beat out any of my keepers


Ok let’s revisit this later and see what’s up.


----------



## Manny199420 (Apr 7, 2021)

First time posting, I have some emergen-c from recent seed junky drop, also running some pink grapes from the compound collab, gastro pop, zkittlez x Bubble gum biscotti testers, Apple fritter x Georgia pie, banana runtz, some tiki madman gear (acia mints) lemon chello #28 x jealousy from lit farms which is one of the best looking one at the moment looking forward to flowering. They just got replanted into 1 gal from some really small solo cups so they are definitely stressed from being root bound and transplanted. I give it a week and everything should look a lot better.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 7, 2021)

Nice! That’s a very good list. I’m going to get something from lit kinda soon. Love looks fire, but I really want one of those project 4516 crosses from the grandiflora collab. Keep hoping GLO will put up another pack of wild stallions but will probably go for the mistress or red sangria. I’m running the pink grapes right now as well and also some bacio gelato x bubblegum biscotti testers.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 7, 2021)

goji margy 
Left looking like a nice male w/trichs might grab some pollen 
Right lookin female


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 7, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> goji margy
> Left looking like a nice male w/trichs might grab some pollen
> Right lookin female
> View attachment 4873425
> ...


Hell yeah my nice grumpz shows trichomes in veg. Never seen a male do that.


----------



## Manny199420 (Apr 7, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Nice! That’s a very good list. I’m going to get something from lit kinda soon. Love looks fire, but I really want one of those project 4516 crosses from the grandiflora collab. Keep hoping GLO will put up another pack of wild stallions but will probably go for the mistress or red sangria. I’m running the pink grapes right now as well and also some bacio gelato x bubblegum biscotti testers.


Nice, I actually have wap, bubble bath and I believe another 4516 just can’t remember ‍


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 7, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Hell yeah my nice grumpz shows trichomes in veg. Never seen a male do that.


That’s just sessile capitate trichs I see those on seedlings. I think it needs to throw stalked trichomes to be considered a resin male which you won’t know if he throws until you flower him


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 7, 2021)

Fatso x cheetah piss moved into 1 gal coco pots today. This root was growing funky


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 8, 2021)

Post office gift today


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 8, 2021)

The mailman just pulled a drive by handoff.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Post office gift today
> View attachment 4873961


What cool freebies did he give you ?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 8, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What cool freebies did he give you ?


these are from artizen. no freebie . waiting on radogear tho


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> these are from artizen. no freebie . waiting on radogear tho


I was thinking even for rado that was quick for him to get them to you. Some of the them have been interesting lately.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2021)

Gelato 33 × Zawtz #2


----------



## YourMarriages (Apr 8, 2021)

Both packs had 7! I asked for the dosido x grape pie as a freebie and they hooked it up!


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 8, 2021)

thanks rado and compound!!!


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 8, 2021)

jonesaa said:


> thanks rado and compound!!!
> 
> View attachment 4874078
> 
> View attachment 4874079


Damn you got the 4 that will make some people jelly. I'm one of em.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 8, 2021)

YourMarriages said:


> Both packs had 7! I asked for the dosido x grape pie as a freebie and they hooked it up!


You can request freebies? I want to more Grumpz. I'll buy like 5 packs of whatever to get another pack of those back.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> You can request freebies? I want to more Grumpz. I'll buy like 5 packs of whatever to get another pack of those back.


I was lucky. On my 1st set of Bday cake crosses he gave me an 8 pack of Grumpz f2 freebie. You guys always talk about this strain and it makes me more exited for that the most of the Bday crosses


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 8, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Damn you got the 4 that will make some people jelly. I'm one of em.


I got really lucky with these packs. I prepaid on the compound/rado grape gas. The gusher rado packs got that from Artizen. Saw them and was like fuck it!!! I'm not waiting...


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 8, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I was lucky. On my 1st set of Bday cake crosses he gave me an 8 pack of Grumpz f2 freebie. You guys always talk about this strain and it makes me more exited for that the most of the Bday crosses


Same. I'm late to the Cannarado world, so I don't know if they were ever for sale or not. I didn't think much of them until they started maturing. I have maybe a quarter on an oz left from the one I intended on but failed at making a mother. And that makes me sad.


----------



## YourMarriages (Apr 8, 2021)

Could try asking? That's all I did. I'm sure a quick email could get that sorted out.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 8, 2021)

Damn everyone’s getting their gushers gear. Mine won’t be here until Saturday. I got a bunch of cool gear in the mail today, don’t get me wrong, but it doesn’t belong in the Rado thread. The breeder is a huge Rado fan though. Gonna have to start a thread on high rule genetics here soon.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 8, 2021)

So on ig it looks like another guy who got the gary x cp only had 1 pop outta 5. Mine were 3 of 5. Wonder if they will get relased? Hopefully my tenacity will be ok.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 8, 2021)

Damn that’s unfortunate. That’s the CP cross I’m really looking forward to.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 8, 2021)

Anyone know where to get slushers? Dang what a drop. Missed it!


----------



## Solagrowa (Apr 8, 2021)

New to the forum. flowering birthday funk and beng beng. Vegging Apple zawts and cp x london pound cake. All 3 of the cp crosses planted sprouted but one had a mutation with just one cotyledon.


----------



## Rackerbob (Apr 8, 2021)

Solagrowa said:


> New to the forum. flowering birthday funk and beng beng. Vegging Apple zawts and cp x london pound cake. All 3 of the cp crosses planted sprouted but one had a mutation with just one cotyledon.View attachment 4874211View attachment 4874212


What day is your birthday funk at?


----------



## Snowback (Apr 8, 2021)

Not really worth a comment, but what the hell...

Early life Gelatti Biscotti showing very high vigor. Impressed. Hopefully a good omen.


----------



## higher self (Apr 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I've always used macro plugs. I did buy a larger seed tray and didn't use a dome for the first time. I didn't think about that until now. That doesn't explain why the moms wouldn't reveg though.


Really was a weird winter, my plants grew like a dwarf version in flower. Same plants this new run & their as they should be. Can't explain it but think it was my soil mix since I used some stuff I had outside vs my recycled indoor soil less blend.


----------



## zimrafa (Apr 8, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I see a decent amount of cannarado strains for real cheap( 40$) at North Atlantic seed bank but it says .. " From the vault" .. " not in cannarado new packaging"
> 
> Any idea what that means?


Stop


Giggsy70 said:


> Got my order with Apple turnover freebies, gotta love it.View attachment 4770218


----------



## zimrafa (Apr 8, 2021)

zimrafa said:


> Stop


I got some seeds in that same packaging and dam near everything was herm. Went to Cannarado pnw representative for bulk seed for legal farm.... had to kill 4K sq ft of herms. I lost all respect for them... never even responded. Cannarado is a kook.


----------



## Solagrowa (Apr 8, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> What day is your birthday funk at?


Its day 68. actually about to chop it getting antsy. Putting it off as long as Possible. Also growing some other crosses too but lost the tags when transplanting stupidly.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Apr 8, 2021)

zimrafa said:


> I got some seeds in that same packaging and dam near everything was herm. Went to Cannarado pnw representative for bulk seed for legal farm.... had to kill 4K sq ft of herms. I lost all respect for them... never even responded. Cannarado is a kook.


You fucked up cant blame it on the breeder at that point


----------



## Solagrowa (Apr 8, 2021)

zimrafa said:


> I got some seeds in that same packaging and dam near everything was herm. Went to Cannarado pnw representative for bulk seed for legal farm.... had to kill 4K sq ft of herms. I lost all respect for them... never even responded. Cannarado is a kook.


if they all hermed it was likely your environment.


----------



## zimrafa (Apr 8, 2021)

Solagrowa said:


> if they all hermed it was likely your environment.


No just stuff from cannarado order.... in same greenhouse run as ethos, in house, grandiflora, and other breeders seed... hardly any herms from those seeds and all were feminized... I’ve had some good luck with most seeds I ordered through online seed banks from cannarado... this time I went through the pnw representative and got different packaging... who knows. Just very disappointing. You can def breed herm traits out with proper breeding. But Cannarado’s focus is new genetics over stabilization. Which is why you get 1 or 2 winners and a bunch of nonsense phenos. Anyone who could recommend stable genetics with high thc that stinks I’d love to know... we grew 2 rounds of seed with wine breath from lit farms that was relatively stable and had some serious grease. I’m trying several other strains from lit in flower now... hoping they are legit.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 8, 2021)

zimrafa said:


> I got some seeds in that same packaging and dam near everything was herm. Went to Cannarado pnw representative for bulk seed for legal farm.... had to kill 4K sq ft of herms. I lost all respect for them... never even responded. Cannarado is a kook.


If I were going run a grow that large, I would either clone or find some really stable genetics first. That seems like a poorly planned move on your part.


----------



## Manny199420 (Apr 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> If I were going run a grow that large, I would either clone or find some really stable genetics first. That seems like a poorly planned move on your part.


Exactly a very poorly planned plan, most places with that room hunt first then grow mothers and clone off of them. No one in their right minds would have that amount of space throw a shit load of untested seedlings. You have to have a clone room a seed/pheno hunting room and of course a veg and flowering room.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 8, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Exactly a very poorly planned plan, most places with that room hunt first then grow mothers and clone off of them. No one in their right minds would have that amount of space throw a shit load of untested seedlings. You have to have a clone room a seed/pheno hunting room and of course a veg and flowering room.


His seeds are always tested, but not usually worked into stability. Some of them are, but most are pure chuckage. Which is wonderful for pheno hunting, but not great if you're growing each cycle from seed or in a large operation where you want consistency in phenos and can't stay on top of checking a ton of plants for nanners.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 9, 2021)

Anyone who got the blue apricot sherb x grape gasoline freebies wanna trade PLEASE lmk. I’ll offer you a fair trade or whatever. Thanks.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 9, 2021)

Wonder exactly what strains hermed on dude ? I’d also like to see some pics to back that kinda statement up.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 9, 2021)

Solagrowa said:


> Its day 68. actually about to chop it getting antsy. Putting it off as long as Possible. Also growing some other crosses too but lost the tags when transplanting stupidly. View attachment 4874285


Thats looks heavily!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 9, 2021)

Have 125 on a pack of slushers with breeder freebies so far.... I’ll go to 135 then im done. Wish I could find a pack


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 9, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Exactly a very poorly planned plan, most places with that room hunt first then grow mothers and clone off of them. No one in their right minds would have that amount of space throw a shit load of untested seedlings. You have to have a clone room a seed/pheno hunting room and of course a veg and flowering room.


this im rec and know this


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 9, 2021)

At the time of this photo being taken the buds has been dried out for about ten days and put in jars for about week. White Grape Gushers


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 9, 2021)

These buds below and the ones above total about 20-21 grams. 

White Grape Gushers (just showing that 4 nuggets are almost half of Oz


----------



## Solagrowa (Apr 9, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> Thats looks heavily!


thanks im pretty happy with that plant. All under off grid solar led.


----------



## Solagrowa (Apr 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Have 125 on a pack of slushers with breeder freebies so far.... I’ll go to 135 then im done. Wish I could find a pack


 why do you want the slushers so bad?


----------



## XtraGood (Apr 9, 2021)

Solagrowa said:


> All under off grid solar led.


Been meaning to learn more about how this works


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 9, 2021)

White Grape..

There are some more buds shots, but nobody is here to advertise for another breeder. 

Stay Well People.


----------



## Solagrowa (Apr 9, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> Been meaning to learn more about how this works


really havent seen anyone else do it off grid. Its not economical at all. But with a massive sytem you can have a small grow.[/QUOTE]


----------



## topshelfgeez (Apr 9, 2021)

@Lightgreen2k did you purposely pollinate the white grape gushers?


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 9, 2021)

topshelfgeez said:


> @Lightgreen2k did you purposely pollinate the white grape gushers?


Good eye. Looks like a seed on the bud in the bottom right corner and maybe one on the bud sitting on the scale?


----------



## higher self (Apr 9, 2021)

Solagrowa said:


> thanks im pretty happy with that plant. All under off grid solar led.


Do you have a thread? I was wanting to do something that could handle about 350w of Crees or Boards for 11 hours. I know its get a lil pricy putting together a system with alot of battery capacity.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 9, 2021)

topshelfgeez said:


> @Lightgreen2k did you purposely pollinate the white grape gushers?


No. Light leak.


----------



## Solagrowa (Apr 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> Do you have a thread? I was wanting to do something that could handle about 350w of Crees or Boards for 11 hours. I know its get a lil pricy putting together a system with alot of battery capacity.


I can definitely help you with that. I just started on here but how should i make a thread? I dont know the rules. Lol


----------



## higher self (Apr 9, 2021)

Solagrowa said:


> I can definitely help you with that. I just started on here but how should i make a thread? I dont know the rules. Lol


Thanks! Not sure if you can make threads right now but if you can start a new one in the Grow Room & Design, should be the right section for the topic I think.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2021)

Solagrowa said:


> I can definitely help you with that. I just started on here but how should i make a thread? I dont know the rules. Lol


You need a certain number of posts before you can start a thread. Just comment on a few threads and you're golden.


----------



## Solagrowa (Apr 9, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You need a certain number of posts before you can start a thread. Just comment on a few threads and you're golden.


Thanks you. For those interested i did start a thread.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Have 125 on a pack of slushers with breeder freebies so far.... I’ll go to 135 then im done. Wish I could find a pack


I may have some others if you’re interested pm me


----------



## Manny199420 (Apr 9, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> So on ig it looks like another guy who got the gary x cp only had 1 pop outta 5. Mine were 3 of 5. Wonder if they will get relased? Hopefully my tenacity will be ok.


Would you ever trade a cut? If they don’t get released?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 9, 2021)

The rado jungle. This 4x4 is ready to explode these buds just keep growing , daily special on the left is like 6 ft and the driver in the back right is almost as big under the 1k hps. The daily has never gotten this big. The 1000 watt mh veg really helped this rd. 4 wk veg, roughly 8 wks in id say.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 9, 2021)

That tall one on the left looks like a beast!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 9, 2021)

The cola is still growing to. Barely any orange. Hairs maybe 10% the driver is getting close dunno how im gonna get her out...


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 9, 2021)

From left to right Pie belly Cherry on top gushers gp s1 grape preserves getting used to the super intensity of the optic 650 S at 25 percent power 24 inches away this light is a monster. Only 1 pie belly does not have the wierd leaves


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 9, 2021)

The 5x5 veg tent for now


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 9, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> The rado jungle. This 4x4 is ready to explode these buds just keep growing , daily special on the left is like 6 ft and the driver in the back right is almost as big under the 1k hps. The daily has never gotten this big. The 1000 watt mh veg really helped this rd. 4 wk veg, roughly 8 wks in id say. The cola View attachment 4875052


That's beautiful. It almost looks like a religious art piece.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 9, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That's beautiful. It almost looks like a religious art piece.


Thanks i know its hard to see, but trust these keepers ive selected are some big beautiful ladies ill post bud pics under normal light when theyre dry and ill weigh them to so everyone can see since some members seem to think we cant grow in here...


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 9, 2021)

Can anyone tell me a good lux meter for leds i need to get dialed in.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 9, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Would you ever trade a cut? If they don’t get released?


Yea for 20 k$$$.... Jk


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 9, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Can anyone tell me a good lux meter for leds i need to get dialed in.


You need a quantum par meter like an apogee 200 or 500 lux is no bueno. They read mostly in the green spectrum, what we see. Do some research.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 9, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> You need a quantum par meter like an apogee 200 or 500 lux is no bueno. They read mostly in the green spectrum, what we see. Do some research.


Cant afford a par meter and ive read lux is fine to get dialed in with good leds just not for blurple lights


----------



## Manny199420 (Apr 9, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Yea for 20 k$$$.... Jk


 I have some cool gear if you ever wanna trade hmu.


----------



## tman42 (Apr 9, 2021)

Today's arrival from the latest Gushers drop


----------



## prologger (Apr 9, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Thanks i know its hard to see, but trust these keepers ive selected are some big beautiful ladies ill post bud pics under normal light when theyre dry and ill weigh them to so everyone can see since some members seem to think we cant grow in here...


Yep...nobody in here can grow.... Hahahaha.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 10, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Today's arrival from the latest Gushers drop
> View attachment 4875225


nice score on the Zsa Zsa freebies

how many beans are in there?


----------



## Manny199420 (Apr 10, 2021)

prologger said:


> Yep...nobody in here can grow.... Hahahaha.


 I’ll be honest, a lot of the flowers I see in this thread look B grade. I thought I was the only one. Give me 2 months and you guys will see some top shelf flowers.


----------



## tman42 (Apr 10, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> nice score on the Zsa Zsa freebies
> 
> how many beans are in there?


Three


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 10, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> I’ll be honest, a lot of the flowers I see in this thread look B grade. I thought I was the only one. Give me 2 months and you guys will see some top shelf flowers.


Alot of the pics are taken with shitty cameras. But trust most of us are growin that good good homie.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 10, 2021)

Here's a few good ones to ease your suffering still thinnk we grow b grade?


----------



## higher self (Apr 10, 2021)

Should wait those 2 months before you start bragging on your grows or drop some old pics lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 10, 2021)

Well I didn’t get my beans today. Whoever works at my post office on Saturdays must have ducked out early, because I got a text saying the truck driver couldn’t get into the building. What a pain. Hopefully the same thing doesn’t happen on Monday.

Cut down the grumpz today. They were done and that extra week added a ton of gas smell to the purple pheno. That one isn’t going anywhere. I took a branch outside to get this pic in natural light.


Also moved the biggest pink grapes into 12/12 today. I’m not worried about losing her because I took a bunch of new cuts and the dome tray seems to be working really well. I expect this one’s going to double in height when she stretches


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 10, 2021)

There’s a seed in my mids


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 10, 2021)

Just popped all these for #projectmarmalade !! So many new strains coming up !! I’ll drop a list of everything I’m hunting after a bit...


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 10, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Just popped all these for #projectmarmalade !! So many new strains coming up !! I’ll drop a list of everything I’m hunting after a bit...View attachment 4875760View attachment 4875761View attachment 4875762View attachment 4875763View attachment 4875765


Treat those s1s carefully some are finiky


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 10, 2021)

Solagrowa said:


> why do you want the slushers so bad?


Because Slurricane is the best strain in the world, in my opinion. To see a top breeder using inhouse Slurricane in their line excites me a lot.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 10, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Treat those s1s carefully some are finiky


Share your experience please


----------



## YourMarriages (Apr 10, 2021)

Chocolate pie looked good enough to me. 
Meat pies still have 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Apr 10, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Share your experience please


I had 3 really mutant grape pie s1's that I had to toss. The other 3 are looking good for the most part, Really frosty.


----------



## Manny199420 (Apr 10, 2021)

Mail today, not too thrilled with the freebies compared to what everyone else is getting but oh well there freebies and happy with the packs I scored


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 10, 2021)

Can’t put it up. What did you get ?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 10, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> I had 3 really mutant grape pie s1's that I had to toss. The other 3 are looking good for the most part, Really frosty.


Awesome thanks


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 10, 2021)

Strains for #projectmarmalade popped so far:
Marmalade 
Grape Pie s1
Grape Daiquiri 
Blue Apricot Sherb x Grape Gasoline 
Orange Apricot bx1 
Apricot Danish 
Creamsicle #4 s1
Apricot Octane 
Black Cherry Punch 
Orange Cookies f1 x Zelatti 
Pacifier x Apple Juice 
Minute Maid
Blueberry Sundae 
Zawtz x Cheetah Piss
Chapple
Lemon G x Grape Pie bx
Skunk Valley Haze x Gushers 
BaNapple Sours Thai
Al Capone f2
Bubbleberry v2
Daywrecker Chem 
Lemon Bubblegum Margy
Cali Mints
Scotti Biscotti 
Lemon Butter 
Vitamin G x Zawtz
Garanimals 
Nila Wafer
Grape Gasoline 
Grapricot Pie
Sour Strawberry Kush x DoHo is


----------



## Manny199420 (Apr 10, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Can’t put it up. What did you get ?


Candy milk, money gun and tenacious freebies were doho x sundae driver and apple turn over


----------



## Northeastbudz (Apr 10, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Awesome thanks


No problem


----------



## prologger (Apr 10, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Candy milk, money gun and tenacious freebies were doho x sundae driver and apple turn over


I got 3 nice plants outta a freebie pack of nine last go around. It’s up there in thc.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 10, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Mail today, not too thrilled with the freebies compared to what everyone else is getting but oh well there freebies and happy with the packs I scored


The sundae dough are good man im sure. Those apples are to someone. GreW the dough.on here It looked fire i payed 100 for.those, u cant expect testers when you have no pics, start. Posting in here. And tagging rado annd pnw.On ig And im sure youll have. A chance ive spent thousands. On thier gear and have been posting here for probly 3 yrs and. Ive never seen you till recently,U only have. 8 messages as well. and no offense but Your already trashing our little. Radomunity with the. B grade comment.and u asked me if id trade . I. Dont know. If your a. Cop or what at this point. So no i. Wouldnt so Lets be positive and engage in friendly convo and see if we can make that trade.


----------



## Manny199420 (Apr 10, 2021)

Yeah I was not trashing at all just teasing I like to joke and give people a hard time sometimes and rubs people the wrong way. I’m defiantly not here to bash on anyone or their growing skills. I’m no expert by no means I’m sure even the pros aren’t perfect growers either we are all here to learn from each other and show our gear. I’ve seen people argue and act immature I don’t wanna fall into that category. So if I offended anyone those were not my attention. I’m new here, but I’ve always followed this thread just never posted anything. Excited to see what everyone got going on


----------



## Manny199420 (Apr 10, 2021)

*intentions


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 10, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Strains for #projectmarmalade popped so far:
> Marmalade
> Grape Pie s1
> Grape Daiquiri
> ...


Holly hell batman your. Going ham. This summer, the. Grape pies. Were 5. Of 6 to germ 2 had. Great vigor. 1 was arunnt and 2.were slow growers. They. Ended up. With mild roott rot which my photosythesis pluus And. A. Couple rounds of drying outcured and they. Are back to. Normal. Buut. Stillll sloow growing they are 2 to 3 weeks behind the 2 vigorous oness, they. Are all. Gettiing cloned and ran until i can get a nice fat clone to start with so watch for overwatering and. Just watch them closely . Those s1s were. Pretty wierd as seedling to they looked like mutant. Like the other fella on here who cropping thhem soon. If you find something great id say ur lucky. If you dont i still have my bx and its very nice so u know how. To reach me bro.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 10, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Yeah I was not trashing at all just teasing I like to joke and give people a hard time sometimes and rubs people the wrong way. I’m defiantly not here to bash on anyone or their growing skills. I’m no expert by no means I’m sure even the pros aren’t perfect growers either we are all here to learn from each other and show our gear. I’ve seen people argue and act immature I don’t wanna fall into that category. So if I offended anyone those were not my attention. I’m new here, but I’ve always followed this thread just never posted anything. Excited to see what everyone got going on


Good to hear and im sure we can all respect your comment


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 10, 2021)

I got that sundae dough with one of my last orders. Only 6 beans in the pack but looks really fire so if I get a second pack for a real hunt I’ll be pretty excited about it. Should be like SD but denser. That apple turnover should be killer too. I’ve got a pack of that. I’ve only been growing their gear for about 8 months and post a shitload here and on IG but just got my first pack of testers about a month ago. My IG handle is different from by handle here and neither of those have my email address that I use to log into Radogear or my real name that’s in my orders, so I’m sure that doesn’t make it easier. You’ve just gotta put yourself out there and post lots of pics.


----------



## higher self (Apr 10, 2021)

Sunshine Pucker @ 22 days. Super terpy even in veg, smells like a spicy lemon skittle. Nice sativa high but too much will make you want to chill out off your feet.. About to get knocked up with OGKB x Purple Punch that I call pina colada OG


----------



## Solagrowa (Apr 11, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Because Slurricane is the best strain in the world, in my opinion. To see a top breeder using inhouse Slurricane in their line excites me a lot.


Glad i grabbed a pack then... hahaH


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 11, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Because Slurricane is the best strain in the world, in my opinion. To see a top breeder using inhouse Slurricane in their line excites me a lot.


This is my argument for Cannarado. He has direct access to tons of great breeders and great cuts, so all of the genetics going in are truly elite. Each seed has the potential of becoming a legendary cut, but it also has a living history of cannabis culture stored inside.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 11, 2021)

These should be epic!!! Mabye one more round of popping and that’s it for now. I’ve been planning, collecting, and working on this for years now it’s so awesome it’s all finally coming together.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 11, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> These should be epic!!! Mabye one more round of popping and that’s it for now. I’ve been planning, collecting, and working on this for years now it’s so awesome it’s all finally coming together. View attachment 4876260View attachment 4876261View attachment 4876262View attachment 4876263


Serious question how are you gonna flower all those plants out? Seems like it’ll require a ton of space


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 11, 2021)

Here are some of the seedlings coming up of [Tk / Chem91 Gellati × Bubble Gum Biscotti]

There are also some Pink Grapes in the photo aswell.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 11, 2021)

Nice! I just put my bigger pink grapes into flowering and my slightly smaller one is going in ASAP. I have no idea which one will be better, but I’m hoping it’s the slightly lankier one. They’re very similar phenos in veg. Also my testers are the most vigorous of everything I popped. 5/5 germination and even the runt is growing at a totally acceptable pace. I highly recommend this one from my experience so far. I’m going to buy that TK91/gelatti cross.

I’m putting the daily biscotti sundaes into flowering today. They stayed small so I’m doing them in 1 gallon coco pots in the 2x2. The grumpz is hanging up to dry and that one set a new bar that had previously been set by the jibba jabba.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Apr 11, 2021)

YUM YUM looks amazeballs! Good Work. 




Greybush7387 said:


> Here's a few good ones to ease your suffering still thinnk we grow b grade?View attachment 4875683View attachment 4875685View attachment 4875686View attachment 4875688View attachment 4875690View attachment 4875691View attachment 4875692


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 11, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Serious question how are you gonna flower all those plants out? Seems like it’ll require a ton of space


In 1 gallon pots and flipping early. Easy peasy. Sea of green if you will.


----------



## prologger (Apr 11, 2021)

Money Gun should be here Mon or Tues. still freezing at night here. I’m gonna run the whole pack with the tomatoe plants, and LST em. I’ve never tried LST outdoor yet. I’ll try to clone some of the better looking limbs. Wish me luck.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Apr 11, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> In 1 gallon pots and flipping early. Easy peasy. Sea of green if you will.


So how does that work? I'm curious do you just reveg any potential keepers or clone the tops?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 11, 2021)

Got my two nice daily biscotti sundae moved into the 2x2 flower tent. They stayed small. My two pink grapes were popped a month later and are a lot bigger. I’m partial to fast vegging phenos so we’ll see how good these DBSV2 are before I make any decisions on whether to keep one or both. They clone super easy and are sturdy but damn they veg slow.

Preliminary results on switching from fox farm to floraflex nutes are in. The buds on my jibba jabba never chunked out like this with the fox farm nutes. I’m going to have to support the buds before too much longer. They’re getting what they want this time. Today is day 50 for this one and the last one had already stopped swelling and started fading by this point. This one is still in soil but the floraflex and orthosilicic acid made a noticeable difference. I’ll be interested to see if they do even better in coco.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 12, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> So how does that work? I'm curious do you just reveg any potential keepers or clone the tops?


Depends on how you wanna do it. My situation is no clones and reveg keepers/ones that make it to next round to be ran again


----------



## Manny199420 (Apr 12, 2021)

Just wanna show only a small collection of my vault. A lot of rare gems, this is why I work 7 days a weeks.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Apr 12, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Depends on how you wanna do it. My situation is no clones and reveg keepers/ones that make it to next round to be ran again


Nice. I never thought to try that, it sounds like a great way to do a larger pheno hunt. Maybe I will give it a try at some point.
I usually only run 4 females per light sometimes 5 . Not very efficient for pheno hunting.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Apr 12, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Just wanna show only a small collection of my vault. A lot of rare gems, this is why I work 7 days a weeks.


Nice. Throw some pics up!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 12, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Nice. I never thought to try that, it sounds like a great way to do a larger pheno hunt. Maybe I will give it a try at some point.
> I usually only run 4 females per light sometimes 5 . Not very efficient for pheno hunting.


Yeah no kidding. Definitely a super efficient way to do a massive pheno hunt. I may try that with my close to 50 beans of roasted garlic margy. I think I’m going to have to reveg my big TK91 leaning weed nap. She’s looking fire and didn’t like the aero cloner. Everything seems to like the tray a lot better.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Apr 12, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah no kidding. Definitely a super efficient way to do a massive pheno hunt. I may try that with my close to 50 beans of roasted garlic margy. I think I’m going to have to reveg my big TK91 leaning weed nap. She’s looking fire and didn’t like the aero cloner. Everything seems to like the tray a lot better.


I think im going to give it a shot, i have a bunch of seeds im very slowly getting to with my limited space.
I never really liked aero cloners. Domes and trays work great, sometimes they can take a bit longer, but u can get almost 100% success .the only time I have had an issue is if it gets to cold.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 12, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Just wanna show only a small collection of my vault. A lot of rare gems, this is why I work 7 days a weeks.


Does your eye twitch when they have a discount sale?
Nice collection crack em


----------



## Manny199420 (Apr 12, 2021)

This is Bundy, really nice short plant with a lot of branching hopefully she’s a high yielder since I only have one in my room.


----------



## Manny199420 (Apr 12, 2021)

Pink grapes from the compound collab also doing really nice, should flip in less then three weeks. Going to run the Athena bloom line with aptus additives. And some other secrete additives that make a huge difference.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 12, 2021)

Got those slushers. They weren’t cheap but I got them.... what apple juice freebies has rado been sending out? That’s what’s coming w mine a apple juice cross


----------



## prologger (Apr 12, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Got those slushers. They weren’t cheap but I got them.... what apple juice freebies has rado been sending out? That’s what’s coming w mine a apple juice cross


I got apple juice x birthday cake.


----------



## higher self (Apr 12, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Got those slushers. They weren’t cheap but I got them.... what apple juice freebies has rado been sending out? That’s what’s coming w mine a apple juice cross


I got Dosi x Grape Pie bx with my sour apple. That got me hyped bc I have some Grape Pie fems I can hit with a male from those freebies. Male or female its a win win!


----------



## MyBallzItch (Apr 12, 2021)

Some orange cookies


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 12, 2021)

higher self said:


> I got Dosi x Grape Pie bx with my sour apple. That got me hyped bc I have some Grape Pie fems I can hit with a male from those freebies. Male or female its a win win!


Those are still fem seeds he just reversed a gp bx female


----------



## higher self (Apr 12, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Those are still fem seeds he just reversed a gp bx female


Yeah you're right, that works for me. Wonder what the bx fem does vs the F1 fem


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 12, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Got those slushers. They weren’t cheap but I got them.... what apple juice freebies has rado been sending out? That’s what’s coming w mine a apple juice cross


Most likely Apple Turnover(Wedding Cake x Apple Juice). Got three packs of them, and ended up giving most of them away. Sucks because one dudes i sent them to wouldn’t even acknowledge if they came or not. Oh well, hopefully they come with the pack of Carbon Candy, but i definitely won’t bitch if he throws in some of the Grape Gasoline fem crosses. Got Apple Fritter x Grape Gasoline with my last order, and stoked to run them.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 12, 2021)

Gushers OG are looking really good! #6 is smelling absolutely fucking lovely! Straight gassy OG funk, with a little bit of candy lemon and creaminess on the backend. Can’t wait till these ladies are finished, and get a good month or two cure. They’re about to get hit with some super thrive, and a half dose of Alaskan fish fertilizer bloom. Honestly really liking what i see so far, so just might stick it out this run with the Alaskan fish fertilizer. Pic 1 is #6 probably leans the most towards the Respect/Legend except for #2, pic 2 is #2, pic 3 whole tent, and #6 with #1 behind it. Definitely a little crowded in there, so made sure to do a nice heavy defoliation, but still left some nice strong branches to take cuts in case any are keepers.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 12, 2021)

I just made a trade for a pack of Grumpz. I won't say the person's name out of confidentiality, but much love to them. Out of every strain I've ever grown Grumpz has been my favorite. Not being able to clone a mother was straight tragic. Now I feel like I'm back on track. My current grow is a bunch of OG clones and leftover Rado seeds, but the next two cycles are going to be bananas.


----------



## higher self (Apr 12, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Gushers OG are looking really good! #6 is smelling absolutely fucking lovely! Straight gassy OG funk, with a little bit of candy lemon and creaminess on the backend. Can’t wait till these ladies are finished, and get a good month or two cure. They’re about to get hit with some super thrive, and a half dose of Alaskan fish fertilizer bloom. Honestly really liking what i see so far, so just might stick it out this run with the Alaskan fish fertilizer. Pic 1 is #6 probably leans the most towards the Respect/Legend except for #2, pic 2 is #2, pic 3 whole tent, and #6 with #1 behind it. Definitely a little crowded in there, so made sure to do a nice heavy defoliation, but still left some nice strong branches to take cuts in case any are keepers.


Been using fish meal myself as top dress in flower, even made a lil fermented extract out of it & so far so good. I don't like seafood but my plants do! I like where you have those stickers, I always want to keep them but can't have them out in open like that to show my support. Haha my Rado lanyards are piling up as well lol!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 12, 2021)

higher self said:


> Been using fish meal myself as top dress in flower, even made a lil fermented extract out of it & so far so good. I don't like seafood but my plants do! I like where you have those stickers, I always want to keep them but can't have them out in open like that to show my support. Haha my Rado lanyards are piling up as well lol!


Same, wish i could slap them on my SUV but i’m really not trying attract any law-enforcement that’s for sure.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 12, 2021)

Well when i was in there given the ladies a feeding my dumb ass wasn’t paying attention and snapped the top on #3. Not too happy right now, but on the bright side the flower clusters are extremely dense, and i have a really good feeling now the Gushers OG’s buds are going to be dense as a rock. Probably could’ve left it, and it most likely would’ve survived but with how busy i’ve been lately can’t really take that chance. Of course it was the only one i let go terminal**facepalm**. Lol never a dull moment aye? Thankfully it was just the top, and not half the plant. Definitely lowering my numbers if i’m going to keep using this tent, because with 8 they’re way too fucking crowded.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 12, 2021)

Well I got my order in. It’s cool that I’ve got another shot at the grape dosi. The last ones I popped sucked in veg and got tossed.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 12, 2021)

I think I’m gonna go back and get that watermelon gushers. That one will go extremely well with my “project Sandia” that I’m starting this summer.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 12, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yeah you're right, that works for me. Wonder what the bx fem does vs the F1 fem


Id like 2 know


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 12, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well when i was in there given the ladies a feeding my dumb ass wasn’t paying attention and snapped the top on #3. Not too happy right now, but on the bright side the flower clusters are extremely dense, and i have a really good feeling now the Gushers OG’s buds are going to be dense as a rock. Probably could’ve left it, and it most likely would’ve survived but with how busy i’ve been lately can’t really take that chance. Of course it was the only one i let go terminal**facepalm**. Lol never a dull moment aye? Thankfully it was just the top, and not half the plant. Definitely lowering my numbers if i’m going to keep using this tent, because with 8 they’re way too fucking crowded.


To bad u snapped one but it wont really matter in week 3, if it was week 6 thats dif. Id get em out and do a defoliation again, before the branches start leaning over, but thats just me i defoled a ton in my packed 4 x4 and it wasnt enough. Glad to see you back in the game.


----------



## higher self (Apr 12, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Id like 2 know


I feel like I don't know shit anymore since I don't have an instagram to find these breeders IG page. Can't even browse now without an account smh. Guess thats why I came back to the boards, the good folks here usually on top of all things canna related


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 12, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4877275


Beemo goin hard


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 12, 2021)

higher self said:


> I feel like I don't know shit anymore since I don't have an instagram to find these breeders IG page. Can't even browse now without an account smh. Guess thats why I came back to the boards, the good folks here usually on top of all things canna related


Ig is wak they ban you for no reason, I need to start throwing up some pics for the testers tho. Theyre still in solos im gonna transplant this week to 1 gal pots. They gary pisses just got topped yesterday. Nothing special rn they all look normal and are growing great. Theyre all pretty uniform as well.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 12, 2021)

I haven’t posted any pics of my testers on IG yet. I’m waiting for them to get a little bigger but I’ve seen a lot of other people posting pics of their testers while they’re little so I just might. Speaking of which here they are from a couple hours ago. They’re all growing super fast except for the small one with the jagged leaves, and that one is no slouch either


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 12, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Most likely Apple Turnover(Wedding Cake x Apple Juice). Got three packs of them, and ended up giving most of them away. Sucks because one dudes i sent them to wouldn’t even acknowledge if they came or not. Oh well, hopefully they come with the pack of Carbon Candy, but i definitely won’t bitch if he throws in some of the Grape Gasoline fem crosses. Got Apple Fritter x Grape Gasoline with my last order, and stoked to run them.


Indeed it is apple turnover. Ah well it’s all good. I like wedding cake but strongly dislike the apple fruit lol. Maybe apple weed will be ok. Doubt you guys remember but I said a few months back I wouldn’t buy an apple cross. I’ll run it for free though! Can’t frickin wait for that Slurricane x gushers. Man that’s gonna be unreal and I promise you guys are gonna see some fireeee!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 12, 2021)

Okay so who else is gonna pop either the slushers or money gun right away? I hadn’t planned to pop either right away but will totally get down on a grow along if any of you are getting yours wet.


----------



## Zyzyx (Apr 12, 2021)

These going right here


----------



## Zyzyx (Apr 12, 2021)

Got a few of the Compound strains too: 
Red Bullz, Mellowz, Violet Fog


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 13, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Today's arrival from the latest Gushers drop
> View attachment 4875225


I just saw this post and thought, "hey, I know that dude!"

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLdZWxGFeGf/


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 13, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I just saw this post and thought, "hey, I know that dude!"
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CLdZWxGFeGf/


Well damn. I didn't realize it was almost two months old. ha. Still!


----------



## prologger (Apr 13, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Okay so who else is gonna pop either the slushers or money gun right away? I hadn’t planned to pop either right away but will totally get down on a grow along if any of you are getting yours wet.


Are you going to run any outdoor this year? I’m gonna start a pack of money gun outside shortly.just too see how big they get. It’ll be refreshing after 6 straight years of indoor. I got my Neem oil ready. Hahahaha.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 13, 2021)

prologger said:


> Are you going to run any outdoor this year? I’m gonna start a pack of money gun outside shortly.just too see how big they get. It’ll be refreshing after 6 straight years of indoor. I got my Neem oil ready. Hahahaha.


I haven’t decided what to run outdoor yet besides some jibba jabba. We’re still over 10 hours of darkness where I am and I don’t want anything to get confused and reveg so I’m waiting until next month. I definitely want to get that money gun going soon.

I started trimming up the grumpz. These nugs are so loud and gassy. So frosty, and so purple, but pretty small buds. Still a decent yield. I noticed buds growing out of the petioles when I was trimming so that mutation is there no matter what, but stress really seems to kick it into overdrive.


----------



## prologger (Apr 13, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I haven’t decided what to run outdoor yet besides some jibba jabba. We’re still over 10 hours of darkness where I am and I don’t want anything to get confused and reveg so I’m waiting until next month. I definitely want to get that money gun going soon.
> 
> I started trimming up the grumpz. These nugs are so loud and gassy. So frosty, and so purple, but pretty small buds. Still a decent yield. I noticed buds growing out of the petioles when I was trimming so that mutation is there no matter what, but stress really seems to kick it into overdrive.
> View attachment 4878128


Yeah. My Grumpz was killer according to my family.. the apple turnover is right up there as well....Pretty high thc.. they buy club weed as well. $ 60 Per eighth can’t compete. Lmao.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 13, 2021)

I’ve got a full pack of apple turnover. Wedding cake crosses never disappoint. I got another 6 with the most recent order but I’m sending those to my friend that I got the other pack of slushers for. I’ll probably run the apple turnover when I run the nilla wafer to keep it themed. Don’t think I’ve paid $60 for an eighth since high school. About the most expensive weed the dispos have out here is $15/g. That’s about 50 per eighth though.


----------



## prologger (Apr 13, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve got a full pack of apple turnover. Wedding cake crosses never disappoint. I got another 6 with the most recent order but I’m sending those to my friend that I got the other pack of slushers for. I’ll probably run the apple turnover when I run the nilla wafer to keep it themed. Don’t think I’ve paid $60 for an eighth since high school. About the most expensive weed the dispos have out here is $15/g. That’s about 50 per eighth though.


Taxes fuck the otd prices.


----------



## Jdizzle55 (Apr 14, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Today's arrival from the latest Gushers drop
> View attachment 4875225


Omg open up your own dispensary bro no one has your genetics in the clubs these are


----------



## Jdizzle55 (Apr 14, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I didn’t get my beans today. Whoever works at my post office on Saturdays must have ducked out early, because I got a text saying the truck driver couldn’t get into the building. What a pain. Hopefully the same thing doesn’t happen on Monday.
> 
> Cut down the grumpz today. They were done and that extra week added a ton of gas smell to the purple pheno. That one isn’t going anywhere. I took a branch outside to get this pic in natural light.
> View attachment 4875720
> ...


I got a huge GrumpZ in its 3rd week of flower not seeing any purple yet sumtimes I see a little purple somewhere by now even tho it’s really early and your better off getting purple late in the game because of photosynthesis but basically what I wanna know is how many GrumpZ seeds did you grow and how many turned purple I really want a purple pheno since this was the only fem outta the pack I got


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 14, 2021)

It might be a stupid question but it is worth to ask or am i paranoid? Is a box pack of sundae driver bx legit? Every pack ive seen before looked different.


----------



## Jdizzle55 (Apr 14, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> From left to right Pie belly Cherry on top gushers gp s1 grape preserves getting used to the super intensity of the optic 650 S at 25 percent power 24 inches away this light is a monster. Only 1 pie belly does not have the wierd leaves


Have you tried uping the ppms since the light intensity is so bright?


----------



## Jdizzle55 (Apr 14, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> It might be a stupid question but it is worth to ask or am i paranoid? Is a box pack of sundae driver bx legit? Every pack ive seen before looked different.


Where did you get the pack from? It’s one of the only ways to know if they are legit


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 14, 2021)

Jdizzle55 said:


> Where did you get the pack from? It’s one of the only ways to know if they are legit


Headstash co uk. They seems to be solid. But im asking cuz every pack of sundae driver bx ive seen before looked like that. Or am I trippin ? Haha


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 14, 2021)

Jdizzle55 said:


> I got a huge GrumpZ in its 3rd week of flower not seeing any purple yet sumtimes I see a little purple somewhere by now even tho it’s really early and your better off getting purple late in the game because of photosynthesis but basically what I wanna know is how many GrumpZ seeds did you grow and how many turned purple I really want a purple pheno since this was the only fem outta the pack I got


I ended up growing four plants I think. The deeper into flower the more purple they became.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 14, 2021)

Jdizzle55 said:


> I got a huge GrumpZ in its 3rd week of flower not seeing any purple yet sumtimes I see a little purple somewhere by now even tho it’s really early and your better off getting purple late in the game because of photosynthesis but basically what I wanna know is how many GrumpZ seeds did you grow and how many turned purple I really want a purple pheno since this was the only fem outta the pack I got


Just a single freebie pack of 7 beans. Got two females and one of them didn’t have any purple at all. The pheno in the pic started flowering with purple stipules so maybe that’s a sign to look for.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 14, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> It might be a stupid question but it is worth to ask or am i paranoid? Is a box pack of sundae driver bx legit? Every pack ive seen before looked different.


I don't know about that company, but it's definitely legit packaging.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 14, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I don't know about that company, but it's definitely legit packaging.


Cheers mate. I knew i was trippin haha


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 14, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Just a single freebie pack of 7 beans. Got two females and one of them didn’t have any purple at all. The pheno in the pic started flowering with purple stipules so maybe that’s a sign to look for.


The weird thing I noticed with mine was all of the leaves stayed green, but all of the buds purpled.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 14, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I don't know about that company, but it's definitely legit packaging.


The bx came in a box pack? Never seen that one before.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 14, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> It might be a stupid question but it is worth to ask or am i paranoid? Is a box pack of sundae driver bx legit? Every pack ive seen before looked different.


Ask pnw or rado on ig only way 2 know


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 14, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> The bx came in a box pack? Never seen that one before.


I could be wrong. I didn't realize he sent out item specific packages. I've gotten the boxes and the ziplocks and a box with a glass bottle, but I didn't pay attention to what was in what. I also read a Rado post a few months again talking about how he was changing them up to stay ahead of the fakes. I'm interested to know now.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 15, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Ask pnw or rado on ig only way 2 know


Yeah I did ask rado and pnw on ig but they didnt reply yet. Will let you guys know.


----------



## YourMarriages (Apr 15, 2021)

Few more birthday cake crosses put up again for us cheapskates. Couldn't resist grabbed a few more plus another sour apple cross. Hopeful for more dosi x grape pie freebies! Dropping the Slushers today!


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 15, 2021)

YourMarriages said:


> Few more birthday cake crosses put up again for us cheapskates. Couldn't resist grabbed a few more plus another sour apple cross. Hopeful for more dosi x grape pie freebies! Dropping the Slushers today!


Has anyone ran Terp Town? I almost grabbed a pack when it dropped, but held off. I went back a few weeks later to buy it along with whatever the root beer strain was, but both were sold out. I don't really need any more seeds, but $40 a pack is pretty tempting.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 15, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Has anyone ran Terp Town? I almost grabbed a pack when it dropped, but held off. I went back a few weeks later to buy it along with whatever the root beer strain was, but both were sold out. I don't really need any more seeds, but $40 a pack is pretty tempting.


Oracle ran it. Said he liked it, but the Birthday Cake dominated the terps. Honestly it seems like every cross with Pyxy Styx comes out fire. So for $40 personally i would snag one or two. Got two packs myself, but haven’t gotten to them yet.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 15, 2021)

So the Gushers OG’s are still doing extremely well, and they’re really starting to pack on the frost. They smell better and better each and every day, and can’t wait untill they start getting some color to them. Next feeding they get, i’m definitely going to up the dose. My dumbass has been reading the instructions wrong, and i’ve only been giving them 1/4 of the recommended dose. So going to bump that up to at least to half the recommended dose, and maybe a little bit more for the ones in the five gallon pots. Also got a pack of the Money Gun from one of the Growmies, appreciate it bro! First pic is the whole tent, next is #3(the one i broke the top), then #7(which is throwing out some weird blades on its leaves, which could be from when they got burnt from when the lights were off, because it’s not damage from pests), then #4, then #2(which looks almost exactly like mama), then #1, then #6 which is definitely my favorite so far, #five, then a closeup of the frost #1 is really starting to pack on, and then the Money Gun.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 15, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Oracle ran it. Said he liked it, but the Birthday Cake dominated the terps. Honestly it seems like every cross with Pyxy Styx comes out fire. So for $40 personally i would snag one or two. Got two packs myself, but haven’t gotten to them yet.


All of the Birthday Cakes were gobbled up by the time I went back. Oh well.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 15, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> All of the Birthday Cakes were gobbled up by the time I went back. Oh well.


I saw that too and was sad. I‘m regretting not getting terp town. It’s $100 on GLO now. My friend that I got the slushers for is running it right now and bought it on my recommendation.


----------



## prologger (Apr 15, 2021)

Got 8 money gun beans. 6 Apple turnover, which was a fan favorite of my last indoor run. It’ll be interesting to see what they do outdoor.


----------



## Manny199420 (Apr 15, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> Yeah I did ask rado and pnw on ig but they didnt reply yet. Will let you guys know.


I would email instead they typically don’t reply on IG


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 15, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Has anyone ran Terp Town? I almost grabbed a pack when it dropped, but held off. I went back a few weeks later to buy it along with whatever the root beer strain was, but both were sold out. I don't really need any more seeds, but $40 a pack is pretty tempting.


Yeah I have. It was similar to sundae driver in Terp profile and structure the 3 I ran. I haven’t had good luck with the BDC crosses at all. Not sure why. That being said I’m sure they have hella potential.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 15, 2021)

Anyone else see this? I’ve never seen this one on the site before.








Applatti - (Sour Apple x Cocomero Gelatti) - Cannarado Genetics


*These are Regular Seeds 10 per pack



radogear.com


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 15, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> Headstash co uk. They seems to be solid. But im asking cuz every pack of sundae driver bx ive seen before looked like that. Or am I trippin ? Haha


Pretty sure the bx’s came in the white packs like the one you have pictured here(at least through Radogear), but they might’ve switched it up to the boxes because of scammers. Pretty sure Rado mentioned it in one of his posts on instagram, and that’s why they switched it up to the boxes. So if you got that from a third-party seed bank they’re most likely legit, because the Biscotti Sundae was the last drop before the new packaging. Not to mention they did restock some of those crosses, so they most likely put them in the new packaging. Believe the Cocomero Gelatti crosses were the first ones in the new packaging(the boxes), and that was shortly after the the Biscotti Sundae drop. Honestly your best bet is to email Rado PNW, and i’m sure he’ll answer your question in a timely fashion.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 15, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Anyone else see this? I’ve never seen this one on the site before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah those are definitely new


----------



## Nex420 (Apr 15, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> All of the Birthday Cakes were gobbled up by the time I went back. Oh well.


Glad I picked up the Goji Dawg x Birthday Cake cross cause I almost stopped myself lol.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 15, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nah those are definitely new


This is something I’m interested in. He definitely dropped that one quietly.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 15, 2021)

It really is true that you have to run a cut like 3 or 4 times to realize its full potential. This is the first time I’ve ever had to support the buds on the jibba jabba, so I’d say that both the new nutes are making a huge improvement and I’m really getting a feel for this cut. This one’s on day 54 of 12/12 and I usually let this one go 70. She hasn’t even started fading yet and the buds are really chunking out.


----------



## prologger (Apr 15, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Anyone else see this? I’ve never seen this one on the site before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 did you snag a pack?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 15, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Beemo goin hard


What, now?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 16, 2021)

Sugar Rush


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 16, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Pretty sure the bx’s came in the white packs like the one you have pictured here(at least through Radogear), but they might’ve switched it up to the boxes because of scammers. Pretty sure Rado mentioned it in one of his posts on instagram, and that’s why they switched it up to the boxes. So if you got that from a third-party seed bank they’re most likely legit, because the Biscotti Sundae was the last drop before the new packaging. Not to mention they did restock some of those crosses, so they most likely put them in the new packaging. Believe the Cocomero Gelatti crosses were the first ones in the new packaging(the boxes), and that was shortly after the the Biscotti Sundae drop. Honestly your best bet is to email Rado PNW, and i’m sure he’ll answer your question in a timely fashion.


Yeah so i got a reply from pnw and some of a uk vendors had boxed version of sundae driver bx. 

Everything good. So if anyone looking for bc and bs crosses headstash.co.uk got plenty of em.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 16, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Sugar Rush View attachment 4880117View attachment 4880118View attachment 4880119View attachment 4880120View attachment 4880121


O fuck dude I had my clearwater packs to run all picked out to run and you had to post this...now might have to run the sugar rush. Wanted to see if anyone is running the rado/compound grape gas line? I scored the grapegas s1 and I'm popping those for sure. It was between that and the Cali Raisins(biscotti x grape gas) and pink certz( the menthol x grape gas), going to pop those one at a later date and rock the s1.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> O fuck dude I had my clearwater packs to run all picked out to run and you had to post this...now might have to run the sugar rush. Wanted to see if anyone is running the rado/compound grape gas line? I scored the grapegas s1 and I'm popping those for sure. It was between that and the Cali Raisins(biscotti x grape gas) and pink certz( the menthol x grape gas), going to pop those one at a later date and rock the s1.


Haha nice!! I’m running a few of the grape gasoline crosses notably blue apricot sherb x grape gasoline & apple fritter x grape gasoline. Also running the original grape gasoline from way before all this.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 16, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Haha nice!! I’m running a few of the grape gasoline crosses notably blue apricot sherb x grape gasoline & apple fritter x grape gasoline. Also running the original grape gasoline from way before all this. View attachment 4880127View attachment 4880128


Nice man did you get tester packs?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 16, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Sugar Rush View attachment 4880117View attachment 4880118View attachment 4880119View attachment 4880120View attachment 4880121


Holy fuck dude! You absolutely slayed it this round, awesome work! Definitely glad i snagged another pack.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 16, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Holy fuck dude! You absolutely slayed it this round, awesome work! Definitely glad i snagged another pack.


Ya good you did the sugar rush is pretty sold out everywhere now. Glad I have this pack as well.


----------



## Railage (Apr 16, 2021)

I got 19 little Guavamero veg plants transplanted into 1 gallons, they'll ride it for about 70 days while I sex them, then clone them, and veg the clones. 

So it's going to be pretty boring for a while, also in the same round I'll have 8 Violet Fogs.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 16, 2021)

prologger said:


> did you snag a pack?


Nah not yet. I’m buying some beans on 4/20 but I’ve been going kinda apeshit with the gear hoarding lately and should probably chill out for a bit. Let’s see how long this restrained attitude actually lasts lol. I really need to scoop a couple of those maitai crosses though. That sugar rush looks ridiculous.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Wonder melons day 32View attachment 4871508View attachment 4871509
> 
> this one seems to be gellati influenced based on bud structure. Only one with the small rock nugs.View attachment 4871513View attachment 4871514
> 
> she seems promising, I feel like the best smelling ones are the shorter wonder leaners though. Not sure if I’ll get any watermelon plants but tons of tropical fruit with the best few having a little sour tang also. They all seem at least decent except for the  female front all the way to the right. She’s kinda wispy and lacking resin or stink. 8/9 might do something nice, flipped the 10th female a few days ago.


Day 43 wonder melons


This one with the gellati/og looking structure smells really tropical and has the structure I like. Definitely not the Highest yielding plant but she’s dense, whited out, and will be easy to trim

This what I assume is a ww leaner is a little leafyand nothing special in the frost department but in terms of terps she’s competing with that gellati leaner for favorite. Also really tropical smelling.

This one is also ww leaning with much more frost but it doesn’t seem as loud 
The rest are all giving off tropical smells except for one that smells kind of like irony and meaty which I’m not in love with


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Day 43 wonder melons
> View attachment 4880683
> 
> This one with the gellati/og looking structure smells really tropical and has the structure I like. Definitely not the Highest yielding plant but she’s dense, whited out, and will be easy to trimView attachment 4880685View attachment 4880684
> ...


Meat and metal (iron) often have interesting cured terps in my experience. Also these can morph if you carry it with clones, as the plant matures in age these terps often develop into more complex expressions also. 
.02


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 16, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Meat and metal (iron) often have interesting cured terps in my experience. Also these can morph if you carry it with clones, as the plant matures in age these terps often develop into more complex expressions also.
> .02


They’re all backed up so if she smokes nice I’ll run her again. These are from seed and I purposely left all the lower scuff on the plants to see if they would throw dicks. Haven’t found one yet... definitely an accidental seed or three from stray Topanga x ssh pollen, whoops


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> They’re all backed up so if she smokes nice I’ll run her again


Good luck, your garden is gorgeous!


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 16, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Good luck, your garden is gorgeous!


Thanks man, these are just my little 2x4 tents with 300 cob watts stuffed in em. Figured I’ll do a bunch of testing in these little guys and reserve the 5x5s for the proven stuff... although I am about to slam 6 big grape o nades into one of the 5by’s next run. Gmo is fucking with my regularly scheduled programming. I’ve decided cloth pots are not a good idea dtw. I’m seeing some weird stuff with the big gmo in a cloth pot and that ecsd didn’t love life the whole run. I’m thinking maybe salt is sticking to the cloth and fucking with things a little. Kinda makes sense now that I think about it


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Gmo is fucking with my regularly scheduled programming. I’ve decided cloth pots are not a good idea dtw. I’m seeing some weird stuff with the big gmo in a cloth pot and that ecsd didn’t love life the whole run. I’m thinking maybe salt is sticking to the cloth and fucking with things a little. Kinda makes sense now that I think about it


Those both drink heavy, I quit using cloth just because they dry out too fast and with some strains, like those, you struggle to keep them from drying too far. Leads to too much root regeneration and stresses them out. GMO is one of my favorites but I like it at 13.5 weeks and it’s just inconvenient to have that flagpole in your flower space for that long.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 16, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Anyone else see this? I’ve never seen this one on the site before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a pack in the stash

they were a part of the cocomero drop


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 16, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Those both drink heavy, I quit using cloth just because they dry out too fast and with some strains, like those, you struggle to keep them from drying too far. Leads to too much root regeneration and stresses them out. GMO is one of my favorites but I like it at 13.5 weeks and it’s just inconvenient to have that flagpole in your flower space for that long.


Yeah lol cloth pots just don’t work where we live. I tried them and gave up in almost no time. I’m glad I finally ditched the bag pots and invested in nice hard plastic nursery pots and drip pans.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 16, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah lol cloth pots just don’t work where we live. I tried them and gave up in almost no time. I’m glad I finally ditched the bag pots and invested in nice hard plastic nursery pots and drip pans.


Your space is clean, high and tight! When I was in tents I could control humidity better but it’s just better with the nursery pots. I’m going to replace my rounds with square too, eventually.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 16, 2021)

Pink grapes #1 is stretching and branching like crazy! #2 is going in after that big jibba jabba is done. They’re both my favorite type of plants. Lanky, fast vegging, and at least one of them has a nice big stretch but I bet the other one does too. I won’t know which one I’m keeping until they’re both done, and then I still have 8 beans left in the pack.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 16, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Those both drink heavy, I quit using cloth just because they dry out too fast and with some strains, like those, you struggle to keep them from drying too far. Leads to too much root regeneration and stresses them out. GMO is one of my favorites but I like it at 13.5 weeks and it’s just inconvenient to have that flagpole in your flower space for that long.


I might wind up mono cropping the gmo in a 5x5 in the future, this run it’s like 3/5ths of the tent. I run most things at least 9.5-10 weeks and I pulled the one gmo last run at around day 84. It doesn’t seem like she ever stops pushing white hairs but she had a lot of amber when I took her. I get 3-4 out of a 5x but I think I could do 6 easy with a gmo monocrop. Thinking I’ll pull almost 5 this run with everything that’s in there. She’s really yields and is just the easiest plant I’ve ever trimmed by a lot. Cali king plant in the front getting dwarfed by the gmo behind her. She’s a beast.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I might wind up mono cropping the gmo in a 5x5 in the future, this run it’s like 3/5ths of the tent. I run most things at least 9.5-10 weeks and I pulled the one gmo last run at around day 84. It doesn’t seem like she ever stops pushing white hairs but she had a lot of amber when I took her. I get 3-4 out of a 5x but I think I could do 6 easy with a gmo monocrop. Thinking I’ll pull almost 5 this run with everything that’s in there. She’s really yields and is just the easiest plant I’ve ever trimmed by a lot. Cali king plant in the front getting dwarfed by the gmo behind her. She’s a beast.View attachment 4880783


Mmmmmmm


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Meat and metal (iron) often have interesting cured terps in my experience. Also these can morph if you carry it with clones, as the plant matures in age these terps often develop into more complex expressions also.
> .02


I dig that metallic, like iron in well water taste. Had a black dog pheno that was raspberry with that metallic after taste that was just spot on.

Haven't had a meaty metallic yet but sounds jamming


----------



## Snowback (Apr 16, 2021)

That's the thing with a nice cut of GMO. She takes her time, but the payoff is worth it in the end.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 16, 2021)

Snowback said:


> That's the thing with a nice cut of GMO. She takes her time, but the payoff is worth it in the end.


weight and quality vs time is really all that matters in the end. If you can get past the 12-13 week flowering mentally she's probably the most cash croppable plant I've played with. Trimming ease is also a big thing, shit is my nightmare man. I'm hunting and plan to run a bunch more fruity as well as hazy strains, I would love to find a nice haze type to share a 5x5 with her.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 16, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Sugar Rush View attachment 4880117View attachment 4880118View attachment 4880119View attachment 4880120View attachment 4880121


Looks exactly like my run with Sugar Rush. Love that Mai Tai 4 structure, so pretty. My girl didn't like it too much cause it gave her headaches, I thought it was okay. Had the best Tang, Rubber and Gas smell though.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 16, 2021)

Got


JewelRunner said:


> weight and quality vs time is really all that matters in the end. If you can get past the 12-13 week flowering mentally she's probably the most cash croppable plant I've played with. Trimming ease is also a big thing, shit is my nightmare man. I'm hunting and plan to run a bunch more fruity as well as hazy strains, I would love to find a nice haze type to share a 5x5 with her.


Got a pack of that Apple Shine hoping to find a haze leaning keeper in there myself. Fingers crossed that's a sleeper pack that I can show off in a bit.


----------



## Keepsrolled61 (Apr 16, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> It depends on the strain but average yielding strains usually do around an ounce in 1gal pots for me
> 
> I think the lowest yield I’ve gotten in a 1gal is around 18 grams and the most was 3 and half ounces
> 
> ...


May I ask what strain you were growing that got two pounds off of 13 1 gallon pots?do you have any pics of that?


----------



## ilovereggae (Apr 17, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Two of my Blue Apples didn't hatch, but all of the Bazookazs and Upside Down Frowns did. They stretched a decent bit before I could get them under a real light, but they'll be fine. I'm going to give them a couple of days of chillin in a cloner under a T5, then I'll slide them into the coco.


how are the Upside Down Frown looking now? got any pics? thinking of grabbing a pack while they are still up. is there some reason this cross got passed over and didnt sell out immediately? rado has some packs as well as SHN.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> how are the upside down frown looking now? got any pics? thinking of grabbing a pack while they are still up. is there some reason this cross got passed over and didnt sell out immediately? rado has some packs as well as SHN.


I'll take a picture when I water them later. A lot of people had a hard time growing Grumpz, but that doesn't explain why most of the other crosses sold out. The Zawts cross was my first choice.


----------



## ilovereggae (Apr 17, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I'll take a picture when I water them later. A lot of people had a hard time growing Grumpz, but that doesn't explain why most of the other crosses sold out. The Zawts cross was my first choice.


Awesome thanks. I admit I am not up to date on all the Rado stuff, what were the challenges people had? Slow grower? Herms? 

Do you know are his crosses mostly F1s, or does he take to F2 before release? (Only strains of his I've grown was Rocky Dennis and Sundae Driver right when it first dropped. Rocky was amazing and I would pay $$$$ for a pack of that. My Sundae clone was from someone on craigslist that had obviously just popped a pack and took cuts without really hunting. It wasn't bad, all the flavors were there just wasn't the best representation of it I had come across, so I know there is some pheno variation in the packs.)

I figured there was no Zawtz anything left just based on the hype surrounding it. Was messing around on his site today and saw those and figured it might be worth grabbing.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 17, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> Awesome thanks. I admit I am not up to date on all the Rado stuff, what were the challenges people had? Slow grower? Herms?
> 
> Do you know are his crosses mostly F1s, or does he take to F2 before release? (Only strains of his I've grown was Rocky Dennis and Sundae Driver right when it first dropped. Rocky was amazing and I would pay $$$$ for a pack of that. My Sundae clone was from someone on craigslist that had obviously just popped a pack and took cuts without really hunting. It wasn't bad, all the flavors were there just wasn't the best representation of it I had come across, so I know there is some pheno variation in the packs.)
> 
> I figured there was no Zawtz anything left just based on the hype surrounding it. Was messing around on his site today and saw those and figured it might be worth grabbing.


I feel like I'm the only one who enjoyed growing them. My only issue was snapping a few bud tips off while defoliating them early in flower. They seemed very brittle at that stage. I don't think hermies was an issue. I can't really remember, but I think people were saying they were finicky and grew slow. 

The Grumpz I grew were F2. A lot of his strains are F1s, but some of them are up to the 4s. I'm pretty sure the Cookie Crisps I have are f4s.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 17, 2021)

Damn everyone’s been getting those bazookaz freebies lately. Y’all are lucky. I’m really starting to regret not trying harder to clone this TK91 leaning weed nap (meaning tried a tray and rockwool cube). She’s a month into 12/12 and this main cola is going to be ridiculous. I haven’t had any failed clones since I switched to the tray so I just ordered the floraflex incubator tray and I’m going to use the cheap one from Amazon for popping beans. That aero cloner was a mistake and I feel so relieved now that I don’t have to fuck with it anymore. This weed nap is 99% for sure getting revegged unless the other one proves to be way better.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 17, 2021)

So the ladies are doing extremely well. Tried taking some pictures after the lights went off, and used the flash for some more natural lighting. Probably can tell i was in a rush taking pictures, but they’re stacking extremely nicely, and they’re really starting to pack on the frost. Since my dumbass read the directions wrong(on both veg and bloom), been hitting them with bloom at 1 teaspoon per gallon, when it’s supposed to be one teaspoon per quart. So i bumped it up to 2 1/2 teaspoons for this feeding, and going to keep bumping it up little by little until they’re getting the full recommended dose(possibly more if they can take it, but not going to push them too hard). Not trying to shock the shit out of them by giving them 4 teaspoons per gallon, when they’ve been used to getting only 1 teaspoon. They got their last little bit of nitrogen today too, only been giving them a quarter teaspoon per gallon, and they’re still a nice beautiful lush green. The only a little bit of nitrogen they’ll get from here on out will be from the Calmag, and since they’re in week four they’ll probably only get one, or two more doses of it at the most. Extremely happy with how they’re looking and smelling so far, and extremely happy with the results from the Alaskan fish fertilizer veg and bloom so far(especially since they’ve been getting only a quarter of what they should be getting).


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 17, 2021)

Hunned thirdy later. Man I’m stoked for these.
Good luck fucking with these packs. If the box isn’t perfect it’s been opened. This box was in perfect shape and after I opened it, can’t even try to fake smoothing it back together properly. I like it. Seems secure in legitimacy.

Anyone else running these??? Any pics??? Man I have only grown one cannarado plant, nilla wafer, and it was top three best ever. Wow this will be fun! Don’t think one of the seeds will be viable though. Very light green but that’s ok man


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 17, 2021)

Either the money gun or slushers will be the next Rado pack I pop but I haven’t decided which one. Probably the slushers to take a step back from the runtz crosses. Everyone I’ve talked to about the apple turnover says it’s really fire.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 17, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Got a lens extension tube for $10 for macro photos. Here's some photos I took of a Peanut Sundae (Dosidos x Sundae Driver) nug that's been curing for 3 months now.
> View attachment 4855293
> View attachment 4855294
> She smells like sweet earthy mocha and nut. Little bit of a minty finish. Exceeded my expectations by a lot. Other stats:
> ...


Here's a different photo of a different bud of my Peanut Sundae.


----------



## prologger (Apr 17, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who enjoyed growing them. My only issue was snapping a few bud tips off while defoliating them early in flower. They seemed very brittle at that stage. I don't think hermies was an issue. I can't really remember, but I think people were saying they were finicky and grew slow.
> 
> The Grumpz I grew were F2. A lot of his strains are F1s, but some of them are up to the 4s. I'm pretty sure the Cookie Crisps I have are f4s.


I didn’t mind growin em. I had 2 females outta a pack of 5 of Grumpz f2..The apple turnover ones were more finicky IMO.


TerrapinBlazin said:


> Either the money gun or slushers will be the next Rado pack I pop but I haven’t decided which one. Probably the slushers to take a step back from the runtz crosses. Everyone I’ve talked to about the apple turnover says it’s really fire.


that apple turnover is a fan favorite.


----------



## prologger (Apr 17, 2021)

Money Gun, apple turnover, and some jalapeños, tomatoes, and red bell peppers gettin popped. It’s sun burn weather during the day here, and still freezing at night. Another month outta be just right.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 18, 2021)

Gave the ladies their last major haircut today, and trimmed up all the bottom bullshit except for some nice strong and sturdy lower branches that i’ll try to clone and reveg if there’s one worthy of keeping. For the hell that i put them through i’m very happily surprised that i didn’t find any balls find any of them. Honestly just goes to show how stable and resilient the Gushers OG are. Can’t really talk about the stability of other Gushers crosses since these are the only ones i’ve ran so far, and really not trying to test my luck on any of the other Gushers crosses i got. They all sell seem to love the higher dose of nutrients, so i’m going to keep gradually raising it. #2 and #6 are really starting to pack on the frost, and i’m really loving their structure(#2 and #6 look like they’re going to throw down some towers, and they almost look like Wedding Cake a little bit{most likely from the TK or Cookies if DanDango is correct about it really having MB15}) along with #4(definitely has more of a squat indica dominant structure). First two pictures are of #2, third picture is #6 with #2 right behind it, and fourth picture is #4


----------



## YourMarriages (Apr 18, 2021)

*Few chocolate pie nugs. Didn't get much (35g) dry but 12/12 from seed didn't expect much. *


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 18, 2021)

Well I just got the money gun wet. I could have waited but didn’t see any reason to. After that there’s only 2 more runtz crosses I’m gonna fuck with (lickz from envy and Zelda runtz from high rule) and it’s on to other things. Really looking forward to my watermelon project but I also want to run that pure Michigan F2 ASAP.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 18, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I just got the money gun wet. I could have waited but didn’t see any reason to. After that there’s only 2 more runtz crosses I’m gonna fuck with (lickz from envy and Zelda runtz from high rule) and it’s on to other things. Really looking forward to my watermelon project but I also want to run that pure Michigan F2 ASAP.


Was hoping you’d pop that slushers man! It’s more fun to grow side by side with folks and see what all we are working with. Fun atleast to me. Maybe not to some. Anyway.... man I always try to fill my 4x4 tents with FOUR total plants. I may try to run three of these slushers and try to train them on the smaller side. I don’t know. I want to run the apple juice x wedding cake too. Decisions decisions. Oh and veg and flower tent are basically full... gotta find a way.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 19, 2021)

YourMarriages said:


> *View attachment 4882021Few chocolate pie nugs. Didn't get much (35g) dry but 12/12 from seed didn't expect much. *


Hows the terps


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 19, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Was hoping you’d pop that slushers man! It’s more fun to grow side by side with folks and see what all we are working with. Fun atleast to me. Maybe not to some. Anyway.... man I always try to fill my 4x4 tents with FOUR total plants. I may try to run three of these slushers and try to train them on the smaller side. I don’t know. I want to run the apple juice x wedding cake too. Decisions decisions. Oh and veg and flower tent are basically full... gotta find a way.


I’m totally maxed out too! I popped probably 50 too many beans. So that’s what I’m dealing with too!!


----------



## YourMarriages (Apr 19, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Hows the terps


Pretty earthy/sourish.. I'm not very good at descriptions. If anything it has more of a lighter kush exhale to it. Not very helpful I know but I don't really taste much unless its very apparent. Clementine, Kush etc.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 19, 2021)

Getting these girls so wet. I popped that one I mentioned that may not sprout also based on very green color but if it does then I’ll have three. Cool beans. Hope everyone’s having a good day. Pop em if you got em. I’d like to grow with someone else on here same strain same time. Not a race, not a competition. Just compare and see what we conclude. Thanks fam

Edit also first time I ever popped two, let alone three, same beans at one time. Very strong faith in this pack and breeder.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 19, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Getting these girls so wet. I popped that one I mentioned that may not sprout also based on very green color but if it does then I’ll have three. Cool beans. Hope everyone’s having a good day. Pop em if you got em. I’d like to grow with someone else on here same strain same time. Not a race, not a competition. Just compare and see what we conclude. Thanks fam
> View attachment 4882572
> Edit also first time I ever popped two, let alone three, same beans at one time. Very strong faith in this pack and breeder.


Wish I had one or two to grow with you! Good luck on the grow!


----------



## prologger (Apr 19, 2021)

Baby money guns.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 19, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Getting these girls so wet. I popped that one I mentioned that may not sprout also based on very green color but if it does then I’ll have three. Cool beans. Hope everyone’s having a good day. Pop em if you got em. I’d like to grow with someone else on here same strain same time. Not a race, not a competition. Just compare and see what we conclude. Thanks fam
> View attachment 4882572
> Edit also first time I ever popped two, let alone three, same beans at one time. Very strong faith in this pack and breeder.


I gotta pop the whole pack mang I need to know I’m not leaving the best plant in there


----------



## Solagrowa (Apr 19, 2021)

Whats the story with these apple turnover freebies i got? Seems like people like them. When are they from?


----------



## Solagrowa (Apr 19, 2021)

didnt expect birthday funk to make it into my top 5 but holy hell is this a great strain. Smells like garlic bread. No joke.


----------



## Nex420 (Apr 19, 2021)

Solagrowa said:


> didnt expect birthday funk to make it into my top 5 but holy hell is this a great strain. Smells like garlic bread. No joke.View attachment 4882622


this makes me glad I bought the birthday funk pack


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Day 43 wonder melons
> View attachment 4880683
> 
> This one with the gellati/og looking structure smells really tropical and has the structure I like. Definitely not the Highest yielding plant but she’s dense, whited out, and will be easy to trimView attachment 4880685View attachment 4880684
> ...


A few with the lights off. Last pic is the bloody metallic one, it’s got some citrus mixed in too. These all seem almost done to me at like day 45 but I’m pushing them to 60 at least
Wonder melon


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Getting these girls so wet. I popped that one I mentioned that may not sprout also based on very green color but if it does then I’ll have three. Cool beans. Hope everyone’s having a good day. Pop em if you got em. I’d like to grow with someone else on here same strain same time. Not a race, not a competition. Just compare and see what we conclude. Thanks fam
> View attachment 4882572
> Edit also first time I ever popped two, let alone three, same beans at one time. Very strong faith in this pack and breeder.


That's going to be a great strain, I was looking for these and the gushers s1 to no avail. Just see slurricane and gushers being a very nice cross


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That's going to be a great strain, I was looking for these and the gushers s1 to no avail. Just see slurricane and gushers being a very nice cross


Outta 5 two of my gushers s1s made it and mine are pretty bad, so dont feel bad. Ones growing. Real slow. The other is finiky. The pie bellys are also disapointing. Cherry on top and grape preserves by clearwater are. Solid though. The. Grape pie s1s are ok, maybe. They will. Get better when i flip... I feel like rados gusher mom is probly a finiky girl. I noticed a couple white grape gushers couldnt handle intense light, transplants and heavy waterings without curlin spotty and crispy leaves. While other keepers show no stress. I do like the frost it adds tho, buds look sugar dipped. But thats jusy my opinion


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 19, 2021)

YourMarriages said:


> Pretty earthy/sourish.. I'm not very good at descriptions. If anything it has more of a lighter kush exhale to it. Not very helpful I know but I don't really taste much unless its very apparent. Clementine, Kush etc.


I heard chocolope was very uniform and sturdy, your nugz look great nice work man. I passed because i didnt know much about it but if it goes on sale again ill snag a pack.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 19, 2021)

Everyones killing it havent seen any crappy nugz, nor. Have i heard about herms in a while lets keep it growin !!!


----------



## prologger (Apr 19, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Everyones killing it havent seen any crappy nugz, nor. Have i heard about herms in a while lets keep it growin !!!


hopefully these money guns ain’t a bunch of finicky, needy females.hahahaha.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 19, 2021)

prologger said:


> hopefully these money guns ain’t a bunch of finicky, needy females.hahahaha.


Runtz is pretty great but id expect at least one or 2 gush leaners. Should be great


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 19, 2021)

Zawtz x cheetah piss 2,3,& 4


----------



## prologger (Apr 19, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Runtz is pretty great but id expect at least one or 2 gush leaners. Should be great


It seems fems lean either way, It’ll be interesting to see on these. I don’t have any experience with either strain.. I’m hoping for a good pheno on the apple cross freebies to keep around for awhile however. I’m kicking myself for not last go around. That one is a sleeper imo.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 20, 2021)

some gushers X's and a few othe things restocked. One wonder melon back up, lot really terpy tropical stank coming out of that pack and stable.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 20, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Outta 5 two of my gushers s1s made it and mine are pretty bad, so dont feel bad. Ones growing. Real slow. The other is finiky. The pie bellys are also disapointing. Cherry on top and grape preserves by clearwater are. Solid though. The. Grape pie s1s are ok, maybe. They will. Get better when i flip... I feel like rados gusher mom is probly a finiky girl. I noticed a couple white grape gushers couldnt handle intense light, transplants and heavy waterings without curlin spotty and crispy leaves. While other keepers show no stress. I do like the frost it adds tho, buds look sugar dipped. But thats jusy my opinion


Damn good to know mayne...I love the last gusher x I ran from envy...the drip. Came out fire, she a bit finicky to clone and had a a leggy pheno or 2 but was just all around fire. Definitely not tied to getting gushers from only one breeder, I have a few gushers x packs from Clearwater, I have about 3 packs of gushers n cream now and a few more from other breeders. Anyways the watermelon gushers and $gun from rado caught my eye for sure.


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> some gushers X's and a few othe things restocked. One wonder melon back up, lot really terpy tropical stank coming out of that pack and stable.


Finally scored a noteworthy Gushers cross, glad I didn't spend my cash on Greenpoint sale lol!


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> Finally scored a noteworthy Gushers cross, glad I didn't spend my cash on Greenpoint sale lol!


Do spill, what did you get?


----------



## YourMarriages (Apr 20, 2021)

Dropped a few grumpz in 1 gallons to have something else to look at while the Meat pies still take their time. 7/7 on the slushers though!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 20, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Zawtz x cheetah piss 2,3,& 4


Hey man 
I would want to save those cheetah piss hybrids you posted. Are you noticing any little bugs? If not might be a pm issue coming on. I know we have our differences, but trying to help this 4:20 as I am about to post plants that I have some minor issues with..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 20, 2021)

Tk Hybrid 
Pink Grapes In there aswell.


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Do spill, what did you get?


Slushers. Next few runs will be majority Rado, maybe 2-3 seeds at a time for the fems & whole pack for regs. I'm tired of sitting on my Rado gear, its time to pop um!


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> Slushers. Next few runs will be majority Rado, maybe 2-3 seeds at a time for the fems & whole pack for regs. I'm tired of sitting on my Rado gear, its time to pop um!


Nice on a recommendation I snagged apple flambe and $gun!


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice on a recommendation I snagged apple flambe and $gun!


Whats the Apple Flambe? Got the Apple Bob earlier but don't know anything about the Bob Saget clone, hope its some fire


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> Whats the Apple Flambe? Got the Apple Bob earlier but don't know anything about the Bob Saget clone, hope its some fire


It's-fried ice cream{jungle boys topanga canyon x sherbert} x sour apple


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> It's-fried ice cream{jungle boys topanga canyon x sherbert} x sour apple


Wonder what kind of terps that will give you. Fruity OG pine apple is what I envision.


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 20, 2021)

Anyone know what time the gushers restock is on Friday 4/23? Haven’t seen a time listed.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 20, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Anyone know what time the gushers restock is on Friday 4/23? Haven’t seen a time listed.


He restocked a grip last night, I’m sure he’ll announce a time for the 4/23 Restock either the day before or on that day


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2021)

Dang why 4/23 and not today lol


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> He restocked a grip last night, I’m sure he’ll announce a time for the 4/23 Restock either the day before or on that day


Yeah didn’t see them in time last night. Will be watching for Friday’s


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 20, 2021)

First and foremost running these-


----------



## topshelfgeez (Apr 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> Dang why 4/23 and not today lol


The only crosses not currently available are Gary Payton and white runtz


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 20, 2021)

topshelfgeez said:


> The only crosses not currently available are Gary Payton and white runtz


Where you seeing that? On radogear only 9 in stock currently most are sold out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 20, 2021)

topshelfgeez said:


> The only crosses not currently available are Gary Payton and white runtz


Ya and those where available last night...there was 12 gushers x available last night


----------



## topshelfgeez (Apr 20, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Where you seeing that? On radogear only 9 in stock currently most are sold out.


if its listed, its available

(EDIT - This is in reference to the 11 crosses that Rado posted will be restocking 4/23)


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2021)

What im saying is I think it would be better if he did the glo thing with a few packs at a time. Mainly so folks who aren't up at the middle of the nite on east coast to see these drops. But I know its just easier to drop them & let us battle it out lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 20, 2021)

Glass junkee is running some 420 deals if you like a piece on his site shoot him a pic of it on Instagram and he’ll throw a nice discount on it. I just swagged this hammer for 420 shipped


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 20, 2021)

Here's one I have not heard or seen much about, looking forward to watching her grow. This is a Tartufo seedling on day 3 since sprouting. Got a little leggy under some new lights, but, live and learn.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 20, 2021)

A day later and we are 3/3 on the Slushers! Yes! Even that green one popped great! Man I don’t have room for these but I’m still so excited!


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2021)

Sunshine Pucker (I just call it Lem Lam) at 33 days


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 21, 2021)

Had to snag a single pack of “perpetual motion” when it popped up.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 21, 2021)

Sorry for the picture spam y’all, but really can’t say how much these Gushers OG‘s have impressed me so far. The hell i put them through, and they’re still looking absolutely lovely and didn’t throw a single ball is just amazing to me. For all those OG lovers out there like me, this is definitely the cross for you. The OG is definitely dominating the terps, and they just smell of heavenly gassy/lemony/earthy/piney OG goodness. There is a little bit of sweetness and creaminess on the backend though, but they absolutely smell heavenly! #7 honestly is the only one out of the pack that has been disappointing so far, but out of seven, and only one really being lackluster is really good odds if you ask me. #7, then #3, #2, #4, #1*(keep getting #1 confused with #2), closeup of #1, #6, #five, and a closeup of #6. #1* and #6 are really in tight competition as far as looks go so far as which ones going to be the keeper, and #4 might be a keeper in her own rights. Guess i’ll really find out if any are worth keeping after the smoke test. The Legend/Respect OG seems to be super dominant in this cross, and as an OG lover i’m not complaining one bit.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 21, 2021)

higher self said:


> Sunshine Pucker (I just call it Lem Lam) at 33 days
> 
> View attachment 4883771
> View attachment 4883772


Seed you've been holding on to or clone?


----------



## Snayberry (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm about to veg his watermelon gushers, praying to find some fire in these seeds.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 21, 2021)

Snayberry said:


> I'm about to veg his watermelon gushers, praying to find some fire in these seeds.


i’m sure you will, the one islandstickyicky on instagram found looked absolutely amazing, and the way he described her smell and taste sounded absolutely heavenly as well.


----------



## higher self (Apr 21, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> Seed you've been holding on to or clone?


Seeds only popped about 3 out of 10. At 1st I didn't like this cross but I decided to give it another go & now its one of my sativa keepers. I say sativa but its better suited for evening use or if you're going to be chilling, not an energetic go getter type high.

Got a few more Rado packs to bring out the vault. Might make a list to post & see what yall want me to run


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 21, 2021)

I topped my plants and cut back my nutrients and light a little and noticed they started flourishing, so I laid a lazy net on them.

The first two rows are Bazookaz, the third row is Blue Apples, and everything on the right is Upside Down Frowns.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 21, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4883291
> View attachment 4883294View attachment 4883297
> Tk Hybrid
> Pink Grapes In there aswell.


I dig the presentation.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 21, 2021)

Num num 2 weeks in flower


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 21, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I'll take a picture when I water them later. A lot of people had a hard time growing Grumpz, but that doesn't explain why most of the other crosses sold out. The Zawts cross was my first choice.


Ah, damn. Sorry, I totally forgot to do this.


----------



## YourMarriages (Apr 21, 2021)

Meat pie week 9ish I think. This one looks closer to the finish at least. The bigger one is a hot mess all zip tied up honestly.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I dig the presentation.


Thanks. Let's see if this brings out these undertones.


----------



## higher self (Apr 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I topped my plants and cut back my nutrients and light a little and noticed they started flourishing, so I laid a lazy net on them.
> 
> The first two rows are Bazookaz, the third row is Blue Apples, and everything on the right is Upside Down Frowns.
> View attachment 4884409


What kinda grow bags are those?


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 22, 2021)

higher self said:


> What kinda grow bags are those?


GroEzy 6" Coco Grow Cubes. When I put them into the flower room I push them together with a bunch of empty cubes to make a 2x2 bed in flood trays that I cover with panda film. There were some issues early on, but I think I have it down now.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 22, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Zawtz x cheetah piss 2,3,& 4


I've never seen anyone use hay indoors before. They look cool. Also those lights has some crazy heat sinks. What are they?


----------



## higher self (Apr 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> GroEzy 6" Coco Grow Cubes. When I put them into the flower room I push them together with a bunch of empty cubes to make a 2x2 bed in flood trays that I cover with panda film. There were some issues early on, but I think I have it down now.


 Got cha, setup looks good!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 22, 2021)

My order just got in today, was only one pack of the Carbon Candy, but also scored some really nice freebies of the Bubblegum Biscotti x Grape Gas. Really stoked to see how those do, and the Grape Gasoline crosses(also got the Apple Fritter cross) are making me think twice about what i want to pop once i’m finished with this run.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 22, 2021)

I got a pack of Carbon Candy too, that Carbon Fiber clone looks so good.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 22, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I got a pack of Carbon Candy too, that Carbon Fiber clone looks so good.


Seriously, looks crazy good. Has Grapes n Cream in it’s genetics, but no clue what he used to hit it with to create the Carbon Fiber. Honestly surprised that one didn’t sell out.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 22, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> My order just got in today, was only one pack of the Carbon Candy, but also scored some really nice freebies of the Bubblegum Biscotti x Grape Gas. Really stoked to see how those do, and the Grape Gasoline crosses(also got the Apple Fritter cross) are making me think twice about what i want to pop once i’m finished with this run.


That is a nice one that he gave you. Did he give you two freebies.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 22, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That is a nice one that he gave you. Did he give you two freebies.


Nah the BBG x GG was the only one that came with the Carbon Candy, but definitely not complaining. That one sounds really good, the AF x GG came with my last order. Was hoping they still had a pack of the Boozakaz in stock, but they don’t. Honestly need to slow down, but might snag the Pink Certz.


----------



## higher self (Apr 22, 2021)

Yall get the email? Going to be busy tomorrow & not really anything that jumps out at me with Gushers restock so I put my order in. Went with Watermelon Gushers & Grape Chocolatta & guess I'll run side by side the Bob Saget Gushers cross with the Sour Apple. Went with Chocolate Thai x Grape Pie bc I got Chocolate Thai f4's & Underdawg x Chocolate Thai so the Grape Chocolatta made sense to have


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 22, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yall get the email? Going to be busy tomorrow & not really anything that jumps out at me with Gushers restock so I put my order in. Went with Watermelon Gushers & Grape Chocolatta & guess I'll run side by side the Bob Saget Gushers cross with the Sour Apple. Went with Chocolate Thai x Grape Pie bc I got Chocolate Thai f4's & Underdawg x Chocolate Thai so the Grape Chocolatta made sense to have


No what’s it say the email


----------



## higher self (Apr 22, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> No what’s it say the email


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 22, 2021)

7/7 germination on the money gun. Gushers restock dropping tomorrow at 9am PST. I’ll be starting my break and snagging that candy milk. There’s a 30% off coupon code and all the gushers come with a free pack of silly string.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 22, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I've never seen anyone use hay indoors before. They look cool. Also those lights has some crazy heat sinks. What are they?


Reflectors from elevated grow systems on ig I believe. And yeah aperantly a much layer is important lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 22, 2021)

higher self said:


> View attachment 4885380


My man! Yo heads up folks this post above has a 30% off coupon code and on rado gear, there’s quite a few packs for half off, at 40 bucks. I can’t remember the exact line I apologize but the line with altar bread in it. Packs are listed at 40 USD then add this coupon. Man. Can someone tell me best bet to get of the ones that’s 40 dollars on rado gear for low leafs high buds

edit wish I could get the first 4 packs in that list for a bargain. Killer lineup there wow on the gushers crosses. Paid buck 30 for my slushers and am very happy. Hope to see a pack for 80 tomorrow. Setting my alarm and I’ve never done this for seeds before. I’ve only grown cannarado once but damnit I’m tired of spending all my cash on inhouse for iffy results. Seen some killlaaaaaaa cannarado pics online and this stuff is a hundred a pack max on average unless sold out. Can’t beat it. Hope everyone’s having a good night fam. Removed a helmet off one slushers sprout earlier. Can’t wait man. Wow


----------



## higher self (Apr 22, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> My man! Yo heads up folks this post above has a 30% off coupon code and on rado gear, there’s quite a few packs for half off, at 40 bucks. I can’t remember the exact line I apologize but the line with altar bread in it. Packs are listed at 40 USD then add this coupon. Man. Can someone tell me best bet to get of the ones that’s 40 dollars on rado gear for low leafs high buds


The Birthday Cake packs aren't included in the 30% off, I tried but its already half off so all good.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 22, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> My man! Yo heads up folks this post above has a 30% off coupon code and on rado gear, there’s quite a few packs for half off, at 40 bucks. I can’t remember the exact line I apologize but the line with altar bread in it. Packs are listed at 40 USD then add this coupon. Man. Can someone tell me best bet to get of the ones that’s 40 dollars on rado gear for low leafs high buds
> 
> edit wish I could get the first 4 packs in that list for a bargain. Killer lineup there wow on the gushers crosses. Paid buck 30 for my slushers and am very happy. Hope to see a pack for 80 tomorrow. Setting my alarm and I’ve never done this for seeds before. I’ve only grown cannarado once but damnit I’m tired of spending all my cash on inhouse for iffy results. Seen some killlaaaaaaa cannarado pics online and this stuff is a hundred a pack max on average unless sold out. Can’t beat it. Hope everyone’s having a good night fam. Removed a helmet off one slushers sprout earlier. Can’t wait man. Wow


That’s the Birthday Cake line, and if you’re looking for one that has a high bud to leaf ratio your best bet would probably be Back to Cookies. Then again from my personal experience running Cookie cuts, they usually don’t yield the best. Killer smoke though.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 22, 2021)

higher self said:


> The Birthday Cake packs aren't included in the 30% off, I tried but its already half off so all good.


Are the other half off packs available at discount? That’s a steal man. I don’t pheno hunt but for folks that do.... what’s that 30 dollars for a pack and if you hunt the whole pack and keep the best? Man that’s a steal! Wish I had the space/legality/knowledge to push the bar and find some killer stuff for us but I just can’t man. We need to share killer cuts. Ban me if you gotta. I wish I had one killer amazing plant to share with the whole community and if we all did that.... man. Anyway. Have a good one guys.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 22, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> That’s the Birthday Cake line, and if you’re looking for one that has a high bud to leaf ratio your best bet would probably be Back to Cookies. Then again from my personal experience running Cookie cuts, they usually don’t yield the best. Killer smoke though.


Yield man. Our state is giving us 4 plants per household July 1 and I am on my last outlaw run. Reminds me of moonshine. Which is prominent around where I am. Breeders will say it’s all in how you train it but nah. I do LST, topping, high stress, everything for max yields. Some does better 100/100 times than others and that’s what I’m after. I grow for myself and my dad to be able to comfortably smoke without lining another mans pocket and at. 2 veg 2 flower limit coming July 1, I gotta plan wisely. You guys rock man. If anyone’s reading and has nilla wafer, I promise that strain has hella yield potential and amazing spicy sweet honeysuckle esque dank


----------



## StickyHappiness (Apr 22, 2021)

Got a sack of some "Sour Sundae" and it was full of seed. I popped 3 of the beans and they all come out female. Wasn't sure what to expect so I didn't take any cuts but I think I'm going to try an reveg this girl! Should be easy to trim


----------



## higher self (Apr 22, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Are the other half off packs available at discount? That’s a steal man. I don’t pheno hunt but for folks that do.... what’s that 30 dollars for a pack and if you hunt the whole pack and keep the best? Man that’s a steal! Wish I had the space/legality/knowledge to push the bar and find some killer stuff for us but I just can’t man. We need to share killer cuts. Ban me if you gotta. I wish I had one killer amazing plant to share with the whole community and if we all did that.... man. Anyway. Have a good one guys.


Think only the Birthday Cakes are half off. At 1st I was on the site before seeing the email & was about to go in on a few BC packs but the email made me change it up. All good already have 3 BC packs & running Altar Bread now. Man Rado is gonna drop it on us after this Gusher shit, cant wait to see what he's been cookin


----------



## a619ster (Apr 22, 2021)

I love how he drops random strains here and there, makes it fair for everyone, especially when you watch the site like a crackhead and know damn near every strain available at almost all times lol. I really didn't need anymore but had to take advantage of the sale...Have so many grape pie fems figured it'd be nice to hunt a grape biscotti sundae male to knock a couple bitches with, hoping there's a higher m/f ratio so I can find a good one


----------



## higher self (Apr 22, 2021)

a619ster said:


> I love how he drops random strains here and there, makes it fair for everyone, especially when you watch the site like a crackhead and know damn near every strain available at almost all times lol. I really didn't need anymore but had to take advantage of the sale...Have so many grape pie fems figured it'd be nice to hunt a grape biscotti sundae male to knock a couple bitches with, hoping there's a higher m/f ratio so I can find a good one


When you run regs & hoping for a male you can't lose lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 22, 2021)

a619ster said:


> I love how he drops random strains here and there, makes it fair for everyone, especially when you watch the site like a crackhead and know damn near every strain available at almost all times lol. I really didn't need anymore but had to take advantage of the sale...Have so many grape pie fems figured it'd be nice to hunt a grape biscotti sundae male to knock a couple bitches with, hoping there's a higher m/f ratio so I can find a good one


True that, that’s pretty much the same way i got the Grape Pie bx fems, and the SD F1s and F2s(regs). They never announced it, but was one day just scrolling through, seen them, and snagged them. Wish you the best of luck on the hunt, and hope you find a nice stud.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 22, 2021)

How do you folks differentiate a good male from not? Sorry not trying to derail the thread. What makes a good stud from not? More balls more pollen? Ie 1+1 equals a strain but man how do you guys pick the male? Just hope for the best? Reverse a killer female?? Thanks fam


----------



## a619ster (Apr 22, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> How do you folks differentiate a good male from not? Sorry not trying to derail the thread. What makes a good stud from not? More balls more pollen? Ie 1+1 equals a strain but man how do you guys pick the male? Just hope for the best? Reverse a killer female?? Thanks fam


Reversing a killer female is ideal if looking to produce fems. I'm no breeder but looking for vigor, more balls, internodal spacing, and stem rub scent, it really depends on what your looking to produce and the qualities you want carried over


----------



## higher self (Apr 22, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> How do you folks differentiate a good male from not? Sorry not trying to derail the thread. What makes a good stud from not? More balls more pollen? Ie 1+1 equals a strain but man how do you guys pick the male? Just hope for the best? Reverse a killer female?? Thanks fam


Just a casual chucker so I really go by smell, structure & growth rate. Havent done a real male hunt yet to chose a male. When I made f2's of my Double Jamaican I had to chose the only male I got & he was a pretty good pick. I did some reversals but rather stick to males, just more to learn that way imo.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2021)

Just soaked 5 roasted garlic margy, was gonna do more but figured I'd pop a bunch of other stuff too.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Apr 23, 2021)

Out of the birthday cake crosses & gushers crosses which strains are mainly indica or indica dominant?


----------



## Datcoldboi (Apr 23, 2021)

I was thinking about grabbing Socks & Terp Town on the birthday cake line. & Candy milk from the gushers line


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 23, 2021)

Where I’m at rn.


----------



## Stickyjones (Apr 23, 2021)

Sasha(Obama kush x birthday cake) has rock hard buds with cookie smell so far, 55 days F.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 23, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just soaked 5 roasted garlic margy, was gonna do more but figured I'd pop a bunch of other stuff too.


You love the margy eh? I think that you who highly recommended the frozen margy x...you had some killer results I recall.


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 23, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> How do you folks differentiate a good male from not? Sorry not trying to derail the thread. What makes a good stud from not? More balls more pollen? Ie 1+1 equals a strain but man how do you guys pick the male? Just hope for the best? Reverse a killer female?? Thanks fam


Often people stress test a male to see if they can force it to flower in veg. If it flowers in veg dump it is the mantra. Let it dry till drooping, keep it in a pot too small etc. If I can get a male to reveg it’s def a boss. But sometimes I just go with the most vigorous and best structure.

Some people like to test stem rub. Archive says that’s a great way to see how the stems smell and that’s it. Lol. I’ve done a bunch of different stuff but all of my chucking so far has yielded very dank and solid plants.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 23, 2021)

higher self said:


> The Birthday Cake packs aren't included in the 30% off, I tried but its already half off so all good.


Neither are the gushers


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 23, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Out of the birthday cake crosses & gushers crosses which strains are mainly indica or indica dominant?


Was going to say Altar Bread, but looks like that one’s gone, so out of the ones that are left La Quinceanera would be the more indica dominant one as far as the Birthday Cake crosses go. Out of the Gushers it would probably be the Floss Sugar or the Carbon Candy. Maybe even the Gushers OG, but they can get leggy/viny from the OG. So if stretch is an issue, i probably wouldn’t recommend that one. The #4 from the Gushers OG that i popped looks pretty squat and bushy, but the rest had a pretty decent stretch. it was manageable, but most of them pretty much doubled in size after their stretch.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 23, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Was going to say Altar Bread, but looks like that one’s gone, so out of the ones that are left La Quinceanera would be the more indica dominant one as far as the Birthday Cake crosses go. Out of the Gushers it would probably be the Floss Sugar or the Carbon Candy. Maybe even the Gushers OG, but they can get leggy/viny from the OG. So if stretch is an issue, i probably wouldn’t recommend that one. The #4 from the Gushers OG that i popped looks pretty squat and bushy, but the rest had a pretty decent stretch. it was manageable, but most of them pretty much doubled in size after their stretch.


There are some Altar Bread available at Hembra for $40


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 23, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> There are some Altar Bread available at Hembra for $40


Never heard of that seedbank before, have you ordered from them before? Ordered from Tree Stars for the first time, my payment made it, so fingers crossed. Heard nothing but really good things about them from a lot of people, so really not that worried, but i always get a little anxious ordering from a seed bank for the first time. Got Phinest’s Otto Popz(Blueberry x Daily Driver) since Phinest works with Rado i had to snag another Blueberry cross since he lost that cut, and should be able to find some similar to the Blueberry Sundae. Should’ve never sold my last pack of them, but hopefully they can make up for it. Rip to Mr. Phinest


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 23, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Never heard of that seedbank before, have you ordered from them before? Ordered from Tree Stars for the first time, my payment made it, so fingers crossed. Heard nothing but really good things about them from a lot of people, so really not that worried, but i always get a little anxious ordering from a seed bank for the first time. Got Phinest’s Otto Popz(Blueberry x Daily Driver) since Phinest works with Rado i had to snag another Blueberry cross since he lost that cut, and should be able to find some similar to the Blueberry Sundae. Should’ve never sold my last pack of them, but hopefully they can make up for it. Rip to Mr. Phinest


Yes i have ordered from Hembra. They are easy to work with. Sent freebies and some cool swag. They are a woman owned company. With all of my praise, i was bummed out they did not have a 420 promotion. 

Im excited as shit for those Otto Popz.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 23, 2021)

Appreciate the info, might try them out one of these days.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 23, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Never heard of that seedbank before, have you ordered from them before? Ordered from Tree Stars for the first time, my payment made it, so fingers crossed. Heard nothing but really good things about them from a lot of people, so really not that worried, but i always get a little anxious ordering from a seed bank for the first time. Got Phinest’s Otto Popz(Blueberry x Daily Driver) since Phinest works with Rado i had to snag another Blueberry cross since he lost that cut, and should be able to find some similar to the Blueberry Sundae. Should’ve never sold my last pack of them, but hopefully they can make up for it. Rip to Mr. Phinest


Made my first order with Treestars for the Thug pug/Secret Society collab. No issues, shipping was slightly longer than most, but honestly, no complaints I wasn't popping immediately anyways. Hope that settles your mind a little, I'm the same way on my virgin run with a bank.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 23, 2021)

Wish I had some further along ladies to brag about, sadly all are babies at the moment. This is an Uber (Chem D x Sundae Driver) at 7 days since sprout. I had some issues with a new LED and these little ones getting rather leggy this run. Next time the light will get dropped lower and maybe even increased 5% to see if that helps in the first few days.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 23, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> I was thinking about grabbing Socks & Terp Town on the birthday cake line. & Candy milk from the gushers line


I've run two cycles of Socks and both came out rather lackluster. Nothing horrible, but nothing mother worthy either.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 23, 2021)

Gushers restock is live! Grab all those ones you missed! Just the candy milk for me. I was really regretting not buying that.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Apr 23, 2021)

I missed out on the Terp Town. Oh the agony...


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 23, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> I missed out on the Terp Town. Oh the agony...


I know I almost bought that last night, but my buddy got a pack on my recommendation so he owes me a cut of his best pheno. Money gun restock is already gone. Glad I got that one on the original drop. 7/7 germination but I’ve got a couple mutants.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I know I almost bought that last night, but my buddy got a pack on my recommendation so he owes me a cut of his best pheno. Money gun restock is already gone. Glad I got that one on the original drop. 7/7 germination but I’ve got a couple mutants.


It would be nice to have friends who also grow. We could strategically buy packs and everyone would get the best cuts of each. Instead I end up giving them handfuls for free bud with names that they'll never remember, from genetics that they've never heard of or really understand enough to appreciate.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Apr 23, 2021)

Can’t decide, Gary Payton or Candy Milk?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 23, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Can’t decide, Gary Payton or Candy Milk?


Gary Payton is gonna sell out first. I’m excited to finally run something with one of the parents of all these hype cookies cuts (snowman) in it as well. I’m also stoked about that free silly string. I was disappointed that he didn’t call it “The Aristocrats” instead so now I get to name my best pheno that.


----------



## prologger (Apr 23, 2021)

4/4 on money gun.. 2/5 on apple turnover.. still got 4 money gun to run indoor next winter.View attachment 4885818


----------



## sourchunks (Apr 23, 2021)

snagged that gary payton and cereal milk. my first fem seed purchase ever but i figured if you looking for that keeper cut it doesn't really matter anyway. any info on the zawtz drop? is that a reg or fem line he's releasing?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 23, 2021)

Snagged two of the Candy Milk, two Tenacious, and one more Money Gun. Honestly wanted the Slushers more than i wanted another Money Gun but never seen them get restocked, so settled for another Money Gun. Then again two packs to hunt through is better than one, and got some gear from another breeder with Gary Payton in it. So i’m gonna hunt through those two packs of regular Gary Payton crosses, and one Cereal Milk regular cross to find a nice male to hit one of the keepers i find out of these. Don’t have any regular Runtz crosses, so might just end up reversing a keeper out of those, or possibly make my own version of Runtz to use for a regular line. Hope everyone else was able to get what they wanted.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Gary Payton is gonna sell out first. I’m excited to finally run something with one of the parents of all these hype cookies cuts (snowman) in it as well. I’m also stoked about that free silly string. I was disappointed that he didn’t call it “The Aristocrats” instead so now I get to name my best pheno that.


The snowman seems to have sped up the veg, on what I received as a cut of cereal milk, to a nice level. Especially when compared to other cherry pie or cookies crosses, it's up there. 

With the gushers you could get some good cannasuer cash cropping phenos. Probably add some decent duration to the afterglow of the high.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 23, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> snagged that gary payton and cereal milk. my first fem seed purchase ever but i figured if you looking for that keeper cut it doesn't really matter anyway. any info on the zawtz drop? is that a reg or fem line he's releasing?


Fems


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 23, 2021)

Pink grapes blew the fuck up. More than doubled in size and is almost hitting the light. I’m gonna have to get busy with some stakes in a minute here. Gotta wait for one of my big jibba jabba to come down before I move the other, slightly less lanky one in.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 23, 2021)

Money gun mutants. One is straight up conjoined twins and the other has an extra cotyledon and leaf. Maybe whorled phyllotaxy on that one?


----------



## Datcoldboi (Apr 23, 2021)

Does anyone know if Hembra gives freebies?


----------



## Rackerbob (Apr 23, 2021)

Anyone know if glo sends tracking? Been a bit and heard nothing for a listed instant ship.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 23, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> Anyone know if glo sends tracking? Been a bit and heard nothing for a listed instant ship.


GLO is hit or miss with shipping speed. Sometimes they ship right away and sometimes takes up to 2 weeks. I’m guessing that new Clearwater drop is slowing them down.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Money gun mutants. One is straight up conjoined twins and the other has an extra cotyledon and leaf. Maybe whorled phyllotaxy on that one?View attachment 4885966View attachment 4885967



I have to be honest, I'd have to attempt to LST that conjoined twin in four directions.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 23, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Does anyone know if Hembra gives freebies?


Yes


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 23, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> Anyone know if glo sends tracking? Been a bit and heard nothing for a listed instant ship.


Yes they do. Don’t worry it’s all good.


----------



## prologger (Apr 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Money gun mutants. One is straight up conjoined twins and the other has an extra cotyledon and leaf. Maybe whorled phyllotaxy on that one?View attachment 4885966View attachment 4885967


Dam. I have yet to run into that. I popped 4 out of 8 money gun, and they all showed up . They are all a little different. No mutants yet.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> You love the margy eh? I think that you who highly recommended the frozen margy x...you had some killer results I recall.


The last four females of roasted garlic margy gave me 1 fantastic girl with killer flavor. She had a couple of early low balls so I didn't keep the clone. Seeing if I can find another minus the nuts. Had that gmo funk to her with a margarita flavor.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 23, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The last four females of roasted garlic margy gave me 1 fantastic girl with killer flavor. She had a couple of early low balls so I didn't keep the clone. Seeing if I can find another minus the nuts. Had that gmo funk to her with a margarita flavor.


Nice dude I got those as a pack of freebies. How was the good pheno, Like what to look for with stretch, etc?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude I got those as a pack of freebies. How was the good pheno, Like what to look for with stretch, etc?


Flowered her out as a seedling, I typically do that before investing much time in any seed, but stretch was moderate. This is her


----------



## Houstini (Apr 23, 2021)

May or may not have had to pick up a pack of candy milk this morning. And to justify the purchase, here are some apple earth seedlings headed for the outdoor garden.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 23, 2021)

I grabbed a candy milk, back to cookies, and that last pack of wonder melons. I think I paid less for my first pack thru glo and they came with gellati bx. I figure I can hunt a male out of the pack since I only got one last pack, or just flip it later. There’s definitely some fire tropical fast plants in those packs. I want to cross top dawg pineapple haze to it


----------



## Houstini (Apr 23, 2021)

So these apple earth will be my first run with rado. I’m putting them outdoor but most of my growing is done indoor. I’m willing to play around with new things in the outdoor garden because it’s really a crapshoot anyway in my area. Looking forward to the journey.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Apr 23, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I grabbed a candy milk, back to cookies, and that last pack of wonder melons. I think I paid less for my first pack thru glo and they came with gellati bx. I figure I can hunt a male out of the pack since I only got one last pack, or just flip it later. There’s definitely some fire tropical fast plants in those packs. I want to cross top dawg pineapple haze to it


What’s “glo”?


----------



## Datcoldboi (Apr 23, 2021)

I wanted that pack of Terp Town but I missed it


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 24, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> What’s “glo”?


A seedbank. Google glo seeds and it'll pop up as g and l apparel but they sell seeds. Great deals too.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Apr 24, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> A seedbank. Google glo seeds and it'll pop up as g and l apparel but they sell seeds. Great deals too.


Thank you for the info man greatly appreciated.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 24, 2021)

I grabbed Hawaiian Fanta x grape gasoline & more watermelon gushers


----------



## beercan (Apr 24, 2021)

prologger said:


> Dam. I have yet to run into that. I popped 4 out of 8 money gun, and they all showed up . They are all a little different. No mutants yet.


I tried grabbing money gun on both drops and missed them both times


----------



## a619ster (Apr 24, 2021)

beercan said:


> I tried grabbing money gun on both drops and missed them both times


You got to be quick, as in the second they drop for the highly sought after packs. I was a few minutes late to the party and grabbed the last pack of money gun


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 24, 2021)

I was really lucky that the restock happened at the same time as my morning break. I really didn’t want to miss that candy milk. I’ll be really interested to see what the money gun mutants do. I’ve read whorled phyllotaxy can increase yields and I’ll definitely try mainlining the conjoined twins.

Also really glad I got the slushers on the first drop and sent a pack to my friend that’s growing the terp town. I don’t know whether that one didn’t get restocked or it just sold out instantly, but I was on top of that restock and never saw it come up. We’ll find some heaters and share them.


----------



## YourMarriages (Apr 24, 2021)

I chopped that 1 meat pie.. An it just reeks! Pungent garlicky funk!


----------



## beercan (Apr 24, 2021)

a619ster said:


> You got to be quick, as in the second they drop for the highly sought after packs. I was a few minutes late to the party and grabbed the last pack of money gun


I was 9 minutes late!


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 24, 2021)

beercan said:


> I was 9 minutes late!


Prob 8 mins slower than everyone else lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 24, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I grabbed Hawaiian Fanta x grape gasoline & more watermelon gushers


That Hawaiian fanta x grape gas is getting slept on.


----------



## beercan (Apr 24, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Prob 8 mins slower than everyone else lol


Yep, i guess so, fuckin job gets in the way!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 25, 2021)

It was perfectly timed with my morning break and I had a reminder set on my phone. It was meant to be since I was even working by myself and able to duck out for break a couple minutes early. That’s just what you have to do to score those rare packs.

Also a big weed nap cola. I haven’t decided if I’ll reveg this one. I think the other more indica dominant pheno will be better but I haven’t put her into flowering yet. I also successfully cloned the other pheno. Amazing how switching to a tray increased my clone success rate to 100%.


----------



## MiselfCare (Apr 25, 2021)

Im running 2 grape stank (grape gas x garlic grove) from the compound/canna collab. Anyone ran either the strains or grape stank itsself?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 25, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Im running 2 grape stank (grape gas x garlic grove) from the compound/canna collab. Anyone ran either the strains or grape stank itsself?


Yeah ran and running now grape gasoline and a few crosses never the garlic grove


----------



## MiselfCare (Apr 25, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yeah ran and running now grape gasoline and a few crosses never the garlic grove


Hows your lucky been with the grape gas? I imagine alright if youre still running it. Any cool traits from the GG side i should look for?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 26, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Hows your lucky been with the grape gas? I imagine alright if youre still running it. Any cool traits from the GG side i should look for?


Well I’m running again because A I had more beans and I’m headed in that direction with something B I didn’t pay attention too much or save any phenos last time. Wish I could be more help to you. Medium amount of stretching and decent yielders with loud terps is what you can expect.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 26, 2021)

Did I see some mutant talk just yesterday? Check this out. First mutant. It’s like the cotyledon?s one of them grew an extra and it looks like she’s throwing me the Peace sign lol 

slushers by cannarado


----------



## higher self (Apr 26, 2021)

Gone fishing! Come back soon Rado


----------



## a619ster (Apr 26, 2021)

higher self said:


> Gone fishing! Come back soon Rado


Got to love it when he goes fishing, he brings back fish for all of us


----------



## higher self (Apr 26, 2021)

a619ster said:


> Got to love it when he goes fishing, he brings back fish for all of us


Yessir! He's probably already got it on deck already, cant wait to see whats next on the menu. I'm going back & popping my oldest Rado gear so I can catch up to the new stuff!


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 26, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yessir! He's probably already got it on deck already, cant wait to see whats next on the menu. I'm going back & popping my oldest Rado gear so I can catch up to the new stuff!


No kidding! Working on that same project myself.


----------



## higher self (Apr 26, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> No kidding! Working on that same project myself.


First in first out, tired of sleeping on my older purchases.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 26, 2021)

higher self said:


> First in first out, tired of sleeping on my older purchases.


These freebies too... I have some Pyxy Styx crosses that I really want to get to.


----------



## a619ster (Apr 26, 2021)

higher self said:


> First in first out, tired of sleeping on my older purchases.


Same here got a box full of rado I've been dreaming about poppin, all while constantly aquiring more. Just getting into a new nice sized spot and my buddy doesn't want to pop seeds let alone fems. Going to have to test them somewhere else, feel like I'm sitting on a gold mine and can't dig it up.


----------



## Nex420 (Apr 26, 2021)

Topped both Red Meds, should be some monsters for summer


----------



## higher self (Apr 26, 2021)

a619ster said:


> Same here got a box full of rado I've been dreaming about poppin, all while constantly aquiring more. Just getting into a new nice sized spot and my buddy doesn't want to pop seeds let alone fems. Going to have to test them somewhere else, feel like I'm sitting on a gold mine and can't dig it up.


For real, you could be hunting the next new cut


----------



## beercan (Apr 26, 2021)

Just got to my pack of back to cookies, looks pretty promising


----------



## prologger (Apr 26, 2021)

beercan said:


> Just got to my pack of back to cookies, looks pretty promising


I grew a pack of them out last go around.I lost the dam cuts off em when the power was out last winter.


----------



## beercan (Apr 26, 2021)

prologger said:


> I grew a pack of them out last go around.I lost the dam cuts off em when the power was out last winter.


How were they?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 26, 2021)

a619ster said:


> Same here got a box full of rado I've been dreaming about poppin, all while constantly aquiring more. Just getting into a new nice sized spot and my buddy doesn't want to pop seeds let alone fems. Going to have to test them somewhere else, feel like I'm sitting on a gold mine and can't dig it up.


i know the struggle, still got packs of his Grape Pie bx drop from like 2-3 years ago


----------



## Datcoldboi (Apr 26, 2021)

Why is the radogear site down?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 26, 2021)

Damn that was fast. My money has already landed and my packs shipped out. Whatever was slowing everything down around the time of the sour apple drop no longer seems to be a problem. The site’s probably down while he’s on vacation and they update their inventory.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 26, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Why is the radogear site down?


Fishing, gone for a couple weeks. Guessing orders would back up, enjoying some time off is nice and coming back to a pile of work is stressful and poor customer relations to those few jerks who just don't understand.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Apr 26, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> Fishing, gone for a couple weeks. Guessing orders would back up, enjoying some time off is nice and coming back to a pile of work is stressful and poor customer relations to those few jerks who just don't understand.


I see I see


----------



## prologger (Apr 26, 2021)

beercan said:


> How were they?


Came out nice. Smooth cookie smell. Stoney smoke.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Apr 26, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Hunned thirdy later. Man I’m stoked for these.
> Good luck fucking with these packs. If the box isn’t perfect it’s been opened. This box was in perfect shape and after I opened it, can’t even try to fake smoothing it back together properly. I like it. Seems secure in legitimacy.
> View attachment 4881456
> Anyone else running these??? Any pics??? Man I have only grown one cannarado plant, nilla wafer, and it was top three best ever. Wow this will be fun! Don’t think one of the seeds will be viable though. Very light green but that’s ok man


I’m running that apple turnover now


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Apr 26, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Either the money gun or slushers will be the next Rado pack I pop but I haven’t decided which one. Probably the slushers to take a step back from the runtz crosses. Everyone I’ve talked to about the apple turnover says it’s really fire.


Fuck yeah that’s good to hear I’m running the turnover now


----------



## YourMarriages (Apr 26, 2021)

Meat pie #1 115g but still have some trim work left on the lowers so guessing around 100g!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 26, 2021)

YourMarriages said:


> Meat pie #1 115g but still have some trim work left on the lowers so guessing around 100g! View attachment 4888470


How does it smoke? Got a pack to run myself. Looks good


----------



## sourchunks (Apr 26, 2021)

Sundae Driver Bx. I posted this pic a while back but wanted to show the keeper cut I'm using to breed with. She has rock hard golf ball nugs that have reek of gas and berries. This was grown in a one gallon pot as it was a pheno hunt but now I'm gonna run her proper  I also kept the fruit pebbles pheno for the terps


----------



## YourMarriages (Apr 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How does it smoke? Got a pack to run myself. Looks good


So far pretty impressive! It has more of the chemi expression right now but way smooth for being pretty fresh still.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 27, 2021)

London Pound Cake 75 crosses May 21 and June 11.


----------



## prologger (Apr 27, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> London Pound Cake 75 crosses May 21 and June 11.


Nice. I wonder if they all gonna be fems.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 27, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> London Pound Cake 75 crosses May 21 and June 11.


Thanks. Been really interested in the LPC. Glad I didn't get crazy with the Gushers drop.


----------



## beercan (Apr 27, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Either the money gun or slushers will be the next Rado pack I pop but I haven’t decided which one. Probably the slushers to take a step back from the runtz crosses. Everyone I’ve talked to about the apple turnover says it’s really fire.


Cant wait to run slushers, i managed to grab those, missed the money gun on both drops, stuff went quick!!


----------



## Railage (Apr 27, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> London Pound Cake 75 crosses May 21 and June 11.


Im gonna try to get the Animal Cookie X LPC75


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2021)

Where does it say about London Pound Cake drop? I'll probably skip those tbh, trying a Sunset Sherbert cross from Rado already.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 27, 2021)

higher self said:


> Where does it say about London Pound Cake drop? I'll probably skip those tbh, trying a Sunset Sherbert cross from Rado already.



It was posted on Rado's IG. The dates and crosses were on there.


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> It was posted on Rado's IG. The dates and crosses were on there.


I looked on one of his IG's but guess I had the wrong one. Ive never ran Sunset Sherbert or its crosses so I popped some Shave Ice


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 27, 2021)

higher self said:


> I looked on one of his IG's but guess I had the wrong one. Ive never ran Sunset Sherbert or its crosses so I popped some Shave Ice


It was on the Reallyrado, not PNW. In the story feed part or whatever it's called.


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> It was on the Reallyrado, not PNW. In the story feed part or whatever it's called.


Oh ok thats why. I don't have an IG using one of those bootleg sites to view his page & can't see stories


----------



## Railage (Apr 27, 2021)

higher self said:


> Oh ok thats why. I don't have an IG using one of those bootleg sites to view his page & can't see stories


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2021)

Railage said:


> View attachment 4888830View attachment 4888831


Thanks! Its mostly cookies imo! If I had to pick it would be the Key Lime Pie, still want to run that after the seeds from Burning Bush Nursery that I got from Firestax didn't pop, I was mad af about that lol.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 27, 2021)

I don't think I've bought seeds this year because my Ark was over flowing. 

I'm going for the sour cookies and mb15 crosses on the first drop. The second drop is gonna cost me more than a grand lol.


----------



## Nex420 (Apr 27, 2021)

9 fem seeds and a freebie on a $40 order, thanks for the love rado.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 27, 2021)

3/3 money gun out of soil (marked w/blue)
2/3 Apple rain poppin out tho 1 stuck with its helmet thus far. (Marked red) 
Others in the pic are 
Dark n stormy ~Clearwater 
Cookie breath ~greenpoint 
Strawberry n cream x choc d ~useful


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 28, 2021)

The good the bad the


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 28, 2021)

Got my candy milk and silly string today. That’s the fastest turnaround I’ve ever had on a Rado order by far. I sent my money on Saturday.

Had to stake and supercrop the pink grapes because she was getting too close to the light. I’ve got the main branches spread out over a good third of the tent, almost scrog style now. I think this pheno is gonna be ridiculous. Day 18 of 12/12 today and these buds look like they’re gonna grow into some grenades. Too soon to tell on the terps but there are already nice trichomes showing up. I still haven’t flipped the other pheno but she’s a lot more compact. She’s going in this weekend. I love that lanky, super fast vegging characteristic. The jibba jabba is the same way. This pink grapes will be much more manageable with some training in veg.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 28, 2021)

I finally received the Blueberry Sundae off strainly. It took 52 days but i got em. Budz also sent the Birthday Funk freebies. I'm pretty excited for these!

If only I can find a winner otto popz male


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 28, 2021)

Also just put a few second tier phenos into flowering in the small tent. 3 testers (decided it would be best if I didn’t cull any of those), one GAK lemon x LPC, and one blue apples. If any of them are really badass I can reveg and I’m going to be doing a lot more pheno hunting this way instead of always letting them get big.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 28, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> A few with the lights off. Last pic is the bloody metallic one, it’s got some citrus mixed in too. These all seem almost done to me at like day 45 but I’m pushing them to 60 at leastView attachment 4882753View attachment 4882754View attachment 4882755
> Wonder melon


Day 56 wonder melons. Been feeding them straight water for 4-5 days, they look done but they can ride for 3-4 more days.

WW structure tropical fruit salad terps


Gellati structure tropical fruit salad terps


Stretchy hybrid type with sour citrus terps


Similar structure with the irony/meat smell and some citrus 

I just cleared a 5x5 and these grape o nades are up next. My veg room needs to breath, these grape nades are like 4 1/2 ft tall and taking up a bunch of space. Gotta decide whether I’m running the fatso x cp in a 2x4 or the other 5x5. It’s easier to take pics in the 2x4 but the 5x5s have way more lm/w


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Apr 28, 2021)

Apple turnover (apple juice x wedding cake )
Grumpz (grape pie x Mac x runtz)

apple turnover in the middle is in beast mode and expect great things new room a lot of space need much more light getting another x6 soon when they drop the spectrum board anybody flowered our either the grumpz or thisAT


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Apr 28, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I finally received the Blueberry Sundae off strainly. It took 52 days but i got em. Budz also sent the Birthday Funk freebies. I'm pretty excited for these!
> 
> If only I can find a winner otto popz male


Blueberry Sunday sounds fire af man


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 28, 2021)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Apple turnover (apple juice x wedding cake )
> Grumpz (grape pie x Mac x runtz)
> 
> apple turnover in the middle is in beast mode and expect great things new room a lot of space need much more light getting another x6 soon when they drop the spectrum board anybody flowered our either the grumpz or thisATView attachment 4889836


That's a very sterile looking room. Those plants look super healthy too.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 28, 2021)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Apple turnover (apple juice x wedding cake )
> Grumpz (grape pie x Mac x runtz)
> 
> apple turnover in the middle is in beast mode and expect great things new room a lot of space need much more light getting another x6 soon when they drop the spectrum board anybody flowered our either the grumpz or thisATView attachment 4889836


Shit is clean man, I dig the movable drain table. I'm plotting on hopping out of tents and into a decent sized dedicated building but that's probably a year away. how do you capture waste water on that table?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 29, 2021)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Blueberry Sunday sounds fire af man


Got 2 phenos of blueberry sundae about to flip !


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> The freebie was Cookie Crisp f4, which I’m not real psyched about considering my struggles with that strain through two cycles now. This will be the third. But whatever, I think I might be a master of it now. A master of Cookie Crisp f4 and beer cuzzies.


The Cookie Crisp I'm growing nannered hard on me, so I chopped it early. Same with one of my Gold Gushers. I'm probably not going to pop the freebie pack of CC, and I'm sure as hell never growing anything with Malawi in it. If anyone remembers the three completely different Gold Gushers phenos I grew, (lemon / trashy / weird pencil looking calyx-only buds) this time they are completely different from those. The nannered one is purple. The other one is holding giant colas and is 11 weeks deep into flower and still has mostly white hairs. It's the most random strain I've ever grown.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Did anyone run any Gold Gushers? One plant gave up nicely structured buds that were super hairy with strong lemon / gas terps, two were garbage, and one stacked like pencils. Aside from the lemony one they all smelled like fried chicken. I turned the chicken into shatter because there was absolutely no bag appeal. View attachment 4835359


These.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 29, 2021)

Grape o nade day 1. Heavy strip, crop, and clone. gonna fit two more plants in the front. I’ll flush them good now and once again at week 5-6 before I introduce bloom boost.


----------



## Rackerbob (Apr 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Grape o nade day 1. Heavy strip, crop, and clone. gonna fit two more plants in the front. I’ll flush them good now and once again at week 5-6 before I introduce bloom boost.View attachment 4890450


Nice, I have a pack of these. I haven't seen anyone grow them out yet.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 29, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> Nice, I have a pack of these. I haven't seen anyone grow them out yet.


Stayhigh7o2 has some pics on IG


----------



## Rackerbob (Apr 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Stayhigh7o2 has some pics on IG


Oh right, I forgot about him. I messaged him and he said they all turned out garbage


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 29, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> Oh right, I forgot about him. I messaged him and he said they all turned out garbage


Lol shit. What was his beef with em


----------



## Rackerbob (Apr 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Lol shit. What was his beef with em


He said they turned out all airy buds, no yield but had good terps.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 29, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> He said they turned out all airy buds, no yield but had good terps.


Yeah looks small yielding in his pics. The nugs look gmo’ish im surprised the came out fluffy. Should do a little better in a trellis than just staked. Terpy is important that’s good to hear at least


----------



## Rackerbob (Apr 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Yeah looks small yielding in his pics. The nugs look gmo’ish im surprised the came out fluffy. Should do a little better in a trellis than just staked. Terpy is important that’s good to hear at least


I'll wait to see yours before I pop my pack haha, I'm still waiting for my grape gasoline from glo


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 29, 2021)

Tents are coming down this weekend so ill have room for the cheetah testers. Will post up once thats all done. Mac 1 has some small buds but very good smell and resin production. She will be my headsmoke 4 sure. Nice work fellas still kicking ass. Except for the herms hopefully your next run is more stable


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 29, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Tents are coming down this weekend so ill have room for the cheetah testers. Will post up once thats all done. Mac 1 has some small buds but very good smell and resin production.


Which cross u running?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 29, 2021)

Gary x piss 3 of 5 made it they badly need a trans plant but my 2 4x4s and 5x5 are packed. They should be in the 4x4 by monday ive been working 6 days 7 to 5 so i have no time.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 29, 2021)

Minute Maid skunk valley haze x gusherslemon g x grape pieblueberry sundae Chapple grape gasoline


----------



## YourMarriages (Apr 29, 2021)

95g dry on meat pie #1 I'll put up better pictures tomorrow. Doesn't look as good as the chocolate pie but smokes way better! Has me staring at the other 2 waiting for that final swell!


----------



## Datcoldboi (Apr 29, 2021)

Just got my rado order in today. Was expecting & was super excited to get Roasted Garlic Margy as a freebie, but they gave me Eggroll x Grape Gasoline for freebies. Wonder how that will be. Still wish I didn’t miss the Terp Town pack.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Apr 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That's a very sterile looking room. Those plants look super healthy too.


That was my number one thing is making sure room is super clean ultra bright drylock waterproofer 4 coats on concrete floors and basement walls then another 4 coats of killz on top of the drylock in the rafters then I framed it out killz the framing then killz the osb then on top of the osb I put 2 inch foam board and taped all that and sealed on top of all corners seams etc with ultra bright bu resistant spray foam


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Apr 29, 2021)

i made table low profile on wheels and I have a big shoe storage container from Walmart it’s low profile and can hold up to 8gallons or water / runoff and I just shop vac that out but I’ve located a drain on opposite corner and I’m digging it out hopefully will directly connect at that point still hand watering but when table is full I will run 12 hydro lock sprayers just hand watered for a long time and hesitant on having watering on a timer but want to give it a go


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 30, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> View attachment 4890535Minute Maid View attachment 4890536skunk valley haze x gushersView attachment 4890537lemon g x grape pieView attachment 4890538blueberry sundae View attachment 4890539Chapple View attachment 4890540grape gasoline


That Blueberry Sundae looks pretty similar to the one that i ran, and coined the Laffey taffy geno. Didn’t yield the best, but the terps were absolutely mouthwatering.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 30, 2021)

Treestars finally sent the Blueberry x Daily Driver from Phinest, so i’m really excited for those. Pretty sure this was the last project Rado did with Mr. Phinest before he passed, so definitely looking to work the Otto Popz into a line. Also the ladies in the tent are just doing absolutely fucking lovely, rockhard buds, smell absolutely amazing, and even #7 smells like she’s gonna smoke good. Kind of kicking myself in the ass for snapping the top on #3 because her nugs are getting fat and tight(pic 4)


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 30, 2021)

So if anyone loves OG, the Gushers OG is right up your alley


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 30, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> So if anyone loves OG, the Gushers OG is right up your alley


That's good to hear. I can't wait to pop mine. I threw my old OG mother into flower this cycle and started to regret the decision once I caught a nose full of it in flower.


----------



## YourMarriages (Apr 30, 2021)

Every pack except Terp Town had 9! Got 5 Banana OG x Grape pie and a few Egg Roll x Grape Gas as freebies. Rather it be the dosi but they're free I'm not complaining.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 30, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> That Blueberry Sundae looks pretty similar to the one that i ran, and coined the Laffey taffy geno. Didn’t yield the best, but the terps were absolutely mouthwatering.


Oh cool! That one is so squat!! Like 5/6” tall. A baby to the others. The other pheno is like mid size. Both very beautiful


----------



## MiselfCare (Apr 30, 2021)

Been seeing a lot of people get the grape gas crosses as freebies. Is there something undesirable about them?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 30, 2021)

Nilla wafers. Smells like Vanilla Coke with some grape(purple flavor)


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 30, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Nilla wafers. Smells like Vanilla Coke with some grape(purple flavor)
> View attachment 4891355


Those leaves are gigantic.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 30, 2021)

Num num. 
left not topped . Right topped. 
(Don’t worry right one getting watered)


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 30, 2021)

goji margy


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 30, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> (Don’t worry right one getting watered)


I wasn't going to say anything, but I was definitely thinking it. Are you the dude who takes them outside to water? If not, how do you water them?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 30, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I wasn't going to say anything, but I was definitely thinking it. Are you the dude who takes them outside to water? If not, how do you water them?


Nah not watering outside. 
Water by hand. 
5 gal bucket with a liquid transfer pump from Amazon


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 30, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Nah not watering outside.
> Water by hand.
> 5 gal bucket with a liquid transfer pump from Amazon


How are you collecting the runoff? That grate is nice, btw.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 30, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Treestars finally sent the Blueberry x Daily Driver from Phinest, so i’m really excited for those. Pretty sure this was the last project Rado did with Mr. Phinest before he passed, so definitely looking to work the Otto Popz into a line. Also the ladies in the tent are just doing absolutely fucking lovely, rockhard buds, smell absolutely amazing, and even #7 smells like she’s gonna smoke good. Kind of kicking myself in the ass for snapping the top on #3 because her nugs are getting fat and tight(pic 4)


I love daily driver, still gotta run daily cream from glo. If u like driver youll love dd


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 30, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> How are you collecting the runoff? That grate is nice, btw.


Usually don’t. Water until very little run off . Big dehumidifier in the basement usually does the job. If not liquid transfer pump lol but never need to.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 30, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Been seeing a lot of people get the grape gas crosses as freebies. Is there something undesirable about them?


No they are wonderful. People are being blessed!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Apr 30, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Nilla wafers. Smells like Vanilla Coke with some grape(purple flavor)
> View attachment 4891355


Ohhh nice!! I have a few different phenos going now and very excited for the flip!!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 30, 2021)

Mac1 black cherry punch and 2 white grape gushers other tent is down these are getting flushed these are under the 600 watt kinda crappy pic but hey ill take bud pics when everything is dry. The sundae driver daily grape grape pie bx and daily special kicked ass this round. But strawberries and cream cookie sundae are being cut to make room for better stuff like mac 1 and bcp. The white grape gushers will get another go. But just the tall pheno i kept the squat 1 was to finiky for the 2nd time but still good


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 30, 2021)

Next flower cycle will be under my new optic 650 s cant wait to see how it goes the grape pie s1s the grape preserves and the cherry on tops will be under it the pie bellys will be with the 2 s1 gushers under the 600 and the gary piss and my alien x chem ogs will be vegged under the 1000 after they get transplanted. The aliens are from a rado forum member who wishes to stay annonamous. They are his creation


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 30, 2021)

Is there a concensus top 5 or 10 of Rados gear? I would be interested in some OG opinions. I know it is subjective.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 30, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Is there a concensus top 5 or 10 of Rados gear? I would be interested in some OG opinions. I know it is subjective.


Thats hard to answer do some searching def sundae driver and grape pie are great you should get a cut of driver mine is a fuckin beast it weighed like 10 lbs when i chopped it today


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2021)

Roast garlic margy in 2nd row from left top 4 plants.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 1, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Is there a concensus top 5 or 10 of Rados gear? I would be interested in some OG opinions. I know it is subjective.


Marmalade, Grape Pie, Sundae Driver, Sugar Rush, Garanimals. Those are my top 5 that I have and have grown for years now. I’m sure a few others would agree with a few of those.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 1, 2021)

Another one of my favorites we used to run and can’t find anywhere in the world : Grapehead 
This is a cross but I’ll take it and find a good pheno hopefully or I can bx until I do. Yes cannarado helped make these originally.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 1, 2021)

F it I’m sending it !!


----------



## EnigmaticG (May 1, 2021)

@YerpGodMarley how is the nose on those goji margys?


----------



## Nex420 (May 1, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Roast garlic margy in 2nd row from left top 4 plants.
> View attachment 4891489


Hope you get a nice female.
3 of 3 of my RGMs were male.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 1, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Hope you get a nice female.
> 3 of 3 of my RGMs were male.


Last 5 I did were 4/5 female so I might not be that lucky this go round.


----------



## Igor95 (May 1, 2021)

*Slap N Tickle
*


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2021)

My nilla wafer smelled like a honeysuckle spring flower and it was the most beautiful floral smelling plant I ever had. Hashy spicy bouquet of spring flowers with vanilla IMO


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 2, 2021)

I think this pink grapes has finally stopped stretching. Today is day 22 of 12/12 for her. I can’t even get the whole plant in the frame. I bent these branches hard and now I’ve got a pretty nice even canopy and a few nice colas sticking up. According to pics I’ve seen and what I can smell so far, this one is definitely a grape gasoline leaner. Maybe the smaller one I just put in flowering on Friday will be more of a pink runtz leaner.


----------



## a619ster (May 2, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Is there a concensus top 5 or 10 of Rados gear? I would be interested in some OG opinions. I know it is subjective.


Rados Grape Pie and crosses were prob the most popular with the Sundae Driver, Wedding Pie, Pie Hoe, Lava Cake, Garanimals, etc...Have a feeling some of his newer stuff will make some noise here in the near future, seen nothing but good things with the Grumpz and some of these others that are currently being tested by people on here and on ig


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 2, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> F it I’m sending it !!


Nice bro its gonna be a field in there, make us proud. Im also flippin the gush and grape pie s1s grape preserves cherry on top and. Pie bellys. The 4 of 5 bellys are wierd lookin so im expecting them to suck ass but ill have to wait and c


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> F it I’m sending it !!


What’s the goal here? Genuinely curious and not being a smart ass in any way shape or form I promise. Is this how you pheno hunt?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 3, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> What’s the goal here? Genuinely curious and not being a smart ass in any way shape or form I promise. Is this how you pheno hunt?


Yeah this is part of how I’m hunting so many phenos in a short time and limited space. I may put a pond liner/rubber roofing down, cut the bottom out of pots and make a bed basically and place the pots down on top giving them more soil to use if that makes sense to you.


----------



## beercan (May 3, 2021)

I haven't had a chance to run much of cannarado's gear but what i have I've been very happy with the results


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 3, 2021)

Had these show up today, and i’m not gonna lie i’m fucking stoked! Definitely working these into a line, and once the vision is a reality i’ll be more than happy to share. Also got a triplet in there, never seen that before. Going to be mainly looking for a nice stud(hopefully a nice female too), so for those that still have one of Rado‘s Blueberry crosses, and would be interested in some pollen to keep that Blueberry line going i’m game.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yeah this is part of how I’m hunting so many phenos in a short time and limited space. I may put a pond liner/rubber roofing down, cut the bottom out of pots and make a bed basically and place the pots down on top giving them more soil to use if that makes sense to you.


Are you taking clones off all those? Are they all labeled like strain 1, plant 1-10, and you take a cut off each numbered plant, label those, then when you harvest the originals, you cull the clones that don’t make the cut? Thanks man.
Edit or do you re veg?? Just wondering. Gonna try to pop more soon and pheno hunt but I’m clueless as to how to do it neat and proper.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 3, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Had these show up today, and i’m not gonna lie i’m fucking stoked! Definitely working these into a line, and once the vision is a reality i’ll be more than happy to share. Also got a triplet in there, never seen that before. Going to be mainly looking for a nice stud(hopefully a nice female too), so for those that still have one of Rado‘s Blueberry crosses, and would be interested in some pollen to keep that Blueberry line going i’m game.


def want that for my blue apples


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 3, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Are you taking clones off all those? Are they all labeled like strain 1, plant 1-10, and you take a cut off each numbered plant, label those, then when you harvest the originals, you cull the clones that don’t make the cut? Thanks man.
> Edit or do you re veg?? Just wondering. Gonna try to pop more soon and pheno hunt but I’m clueless as to how to do it neat and proper.


Yeah so these I’ll probably take clones of ones I think are awesome at week 5/6 and any others I’ll reveg. This also gives me another chance if the clone doesn’t work.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 3, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Are you taking clones off all those? Are they all labeled like strain 1, plant 1-10, and you take a cut off each numbered plant, label those, then when you harvest the originals, you cull the clones that don’t make the cut? Thanks man.
> Edit or do you re veg?? Just wondering. Gonna try to pop more soon and pheno hunt but I’m clueless as to how to do it neat and proper.


Also yes everything is color coded tags and strain and what number of seed it is. Everything is documented and watched very closely. Now the others I put 3 in a pot are reg seeds and once they show sex I’ll remove the males. Then I’ll have to decide what to do take clones or flower them out. Playing this by ear as well.


----------



## Moosenuts (May 3, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Sundae Driver Bx. I posted this pic a while back but wanted to show the keeper cut I'm using to breed with. She has rock hard golf ball nugs that have reek of gas and berries. This was grown in a one gallon pot as it was a pheno hunt but now I'm gonna run her proper  I also kept the fruit pebbles pheno for the terps
> View attachment 4888488


Any veg pics. Did have any with big broad leaves short abd stocky?


----------



## JewelRunner (May 5, 2021)

TL6 middle meat

TL1


Dubble sundae would have to check the dates but probably mid week 5

Various wonder melons chop tomorrow


----------



## sourchunks (May 5, 2021)

Grape Topanga x ZkittlezCake from Jungle Boys. This is a grape pie cross so I figured I'd post a pic of my keeper. Very pungent blueberry candy terps and developing gas the further along she gets


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 5, 2021)

A riveting veg picture of a pie box 
Fat leafs that top set is bigger then anything coming off the top dawg right beside it


----------



## MiselfCare (May 6, 2021)

Baby grape stanks. Sorry for the boring pics have not gotten to the fun part yet lol


----------



## dragonfired (May 6, 2021)

Hello Cannarado fans. I'm a follower of this thread but took a break. BACK now! I got a freebie with my order at least 2 drops ago. I looked thru this thread but didn't see that anybody else posted about this strain. She's above soil in solo now. Strain is: Deathstar Tangie x Zelatti. I only got one seed in this freebie & it looks to be a fine one. Has anyone else gotten this strain or grown it out? TIA.


----------



## sourchunks (May 6, 2021)

one seed? who knows could be the next Chem 91 story...


----------



## JewelRunner (May 6, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> one seed? who knows could be the next Chem 91 story...


That’s weird did those come direct from rado? I have a pack but there’s like 7 or 9 or something in it. Would have to check... never seen a single seed as a freebie from rado


----------



## Dividedsky (May 6, 2021)

Damn so this is my first hiccup ordering beans....so sent cash to rado for moneygun April 26 sent them a screenshot post receipt of tracking number. I didn't hear anything so hit rado up and they said it got delivered to phili...haha wtf, almost have to laugh but that sucks, wanted that strain. Not rado fault. They're out of the office till the 17th or something so hopefully I can touch base then and see what happened.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 6, 2021)

Colada on re veg , blue apricot sherb x grape gasoline, marmalade new phenos and some others sour Strawberry pie , sour Strawberry kush x doho, you’ll see as time goes ... one is nl2xnl5 f2 from cannarado


----------



## sourchunks (May 6, 2021)

Order arrived today. I definitely didn't order the silly string so thanks Rado


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 6, 2021)

I hit up that special too. Got candy milk and I’m hoping the free silly string is fire and that I can find a pheno worthy of the name “The Aristocrats”.

Anyway here’s a little update. Two colas in the frame. The bigger one on the left is weed nap and the smaller one on the right is pink grapes. This weed nap is really stacking but not quite as frosty as I’d like. The pink grapes looks like she’ll have big fat grape gasoline grenades. Also finally got my floraflex clone tray in today. This thing is super nice. Just popping some beans in there right now (Xs & blowz from envy and pure Michigan F2 from 3rd coast) but it will be time to take cuts from my blue apples, GAK lemon x LPC75, and bacio x bubblegum biscotti before I know it. I have 3 really nice blue apples. One blueberry leaner, one sour apple leaner, and one that looks like a nice mix of both. I put the more 50/50 one into flowering small. Stem rub on the blueberry leaner smells absolutely insane. Excellent structure on the sour apple leaner. I’m going to have to strip the shit out of the blueberry leaner to keep the larf to a minimum.


----------



## sourchunks (May 6, 2021)

was the silly string a special freebie? i didn't know that if so


----------



## higher self (May 6, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> was the silly string a special freebie? i didn't know that if so


Yeah it was. Somehow I ended up with 2 of them when I though it was only one per customer, hey I'm not complaining lol


----------



## dragonfired (May 6, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> one seed? who knows could be the next Chem 91 story...





JewelRunner said:


> That’s weird did those come direct from rado? I have a pack but there’s like 7 or 9 or something in it. Would have to check... never seen a single seed as a freebie from rado


Yeah, I did get 2 other packs of freebies from Rado with my last order, but this one seed was by itself. It absolutely came from Rado. I've been ordering directly from him since he opened up his website. I did send him a nice note when I mailed a money order. I've never seen a single seed freebie either... nor has anybody else posted here that they got this cross.


----------



## sourchunks (May 6, 2021)

Grape Topanga x ZkittlezCake keeper. I can't stop smelling this girl...out of thousands of seeds popped this has to be the most attractive terps I've come across. Most likely from the grape pie or Zkittlez or a combination of both. It reeks of artificial blueberry candy with a catpiss musk on the back end. Can't wait to dial her in next run.


----------



## Snowback (May 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn so this is my first hiccup ordering beans....so sent cash to rado for moneygun April 26 sent them a screenshot post receipt of tracking number. I didn't hear anything so hit rado up and they said it got delivered to phili...haha wtf, almost have to laugh but that sucks, wanted that strain. Not rado fault. They're out of the office till the 17th or something so hopefully I can touch base then and see what happened.


My most recent order from In House Genetics was accidentally sent to France. Thankfully the French quickly sent it back.


----------



## Railage (May 7, 2021)

Snowback said:


> My most recent order from In House Genetics was accidentally sent to France. Thankfully the French quickly sent it back.


Couldn't handle that smoke


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn so this is my first hiccup ordering beans....so sent cash to rado for moneygun April 26 sent them a screenshot post receipt of tracking number. I didn't hear anything so hit rado up and they said it got delivered to phili...haha wtf, almost have to laugh but that sucks, wanted that strain. Not rado fault. They're out of the office till the 17th or something so hopefully I can touch base then and see what happened.


Usps has been fucking shit up a lot lately.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 7, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Usps has been fucking shit up a lot lately.


So the the order I sent to rado was obviously cash- just checked the tracking saying it got delivered to Philadelphia. I have the correct address on the receipt and tracking, I still have the receipt going to WA from usps. Should I go to the post office on Monday and try to get it figured out? This is strange never happened to me before.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> So the the order I sent to rado was obviously cash- just checked the tracking saying it got delivered to Philadelphia. I have the correct address on the receipt and tracking, I still have the receipt from usps. Should I got to the post office on Monday and try to get it figured out? This is strange never happened to me before.


Last week usps marked 3 packages i sent out as delivered in Portland. None of them were headed to Portland. I went to post office and they gave me a # to call. Called it and apparently someone in Portland, which packages were routed through, hit wrong key on computer. But all packages were in fact headed to their correct locations. Had 3 emails from the intended receivers and luckily all them did in fact get their packages.

I'd try calling your local branch today if you can and see if they can point you in the right direction. Or you can go to usps website and use the "contact us" option to report the problem and someone will call you or email you Monday or Tues.


----------



## Railage (May 7, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Last week usps marked 3 packages i sent out as delivered in Portland. None of them were headed to Portland. I went to post office and they gave me a # to call. Called it and apparently someone in Portland, which packages were routed through, hit wrong key on computer. But all packages were in fact headed to their correct locations. Had 3 emails from the intended receivers and luckily all them did in fact get their packages.
> 
> I'd try calling your local branch today if you can and see if they can point you in the right direction. Or you can go to usps website and use the "contact us" option to report the problem and someone will call you or email you Monday or Tues.


@Dividedsky

I have also had a lot of my payments and packages coming to me that said they were delivered in all kind of wacky places, I didn’t do anything and everything found its way.

I wouldn’t trip


----------



## higher self (May 7, 2021)

Ordered a Gushers cross about a week before the restock sale & the payment for that order made it there later than my payment for newer order with Silly String freebie. I think that's why I got 2 Silly String packs, so yall might get the same for those lingering orders.

Kinda salty I ordered the Bob Saget x Sour Apple pack before but im sure to find some good Bob phenos. Found a lil info on the clone only but I guess its not as hot as the Gary Payton.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2021)

Why would anyone pick Bob Saget for a strain name?


----------



## higher self (May 7, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why would anyone pick Bob Saget for a strain name?


Yeah its pretty corny, hopefully its decent if it got used in Rado's gear. I'm thinking at least its not cookies


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yeah its pretty corny, hopefully its decent if it got used in Rado's gear. I'm thinking at least its not cookies


Don't get me wrong Saget is a funny mofo but just a weird choice for a pheno. 

If rado used it im sure it's dank!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 7, 2021)

Railage said:


> @Dividedsky
> 
> I have also had a lot of my payments and packages coming to me that said they were delivered in all kind of wacky places, I didn’t do anything and everything found its way.
> 
> I wouldn’t trip


I don't know if rado will hold it for me though, we're in contact thru email, they're mad chill but as of this week my envelope didn't arrive. I sent it 2 day thru usps on 4/26. Not a huge deal but definitely wanted the moneygun. Rado told me they're out of office for a bit so I guess I'll just have to wait and see. They did get my receipt and tracking screenshot that I emailed them on the 26th so there's that.


----------



## higher self (May 7, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Don't get me wrong Saget is a funny mofo but just a weird choice for a pheno.
> 
> If rado used it im sure it's dank!


He had his moments with me but the plant name is weird, who smokes & thinks of Bob Saget. I think its more a play on Bob Marley


----------



## Moabfighter (May 7, 2021)

Maybe the rado guy gave some unnamed smoke to bob saget and got a killer comedy show after.

such a potty mouth that full house Danny tanner fellow lololololol


----------



## higher self (May 7, 2021)

Someone on leafy review wrote that "its a full house of lol. Maybe its got some really good terps especially is Sage is in it


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 7, 2021)

The story as I understand it is that a cut of SAGE x hanis had the pot marked as “SAGE x”. The x was written lazily and sort of looked like a t, so they started calling the cut Bob Saget. He’s gotta be one of my all time favorite comedians. I never watched full house and only occasionally saw America’s funniest home videos but I love his raunchy ass, perverted stand-up. The very last live show I went to before covid his was him doing stand-up in a pretty small venue.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> The story as I understand it is that a cut of SAGE x hanis had the pot marked as “SAGE x”. The x was written lazily and sort of looked like a t, so they started calling the cut Bob Saget. He’s gotta be one of my all time favorite comedians. I never watched full house and only occasionally saw America’s funniest home videos but I love his raunchy ass, perverted stand-up. The very last live show I went to before covid his was him doing stand-up in a pretty small venue.


I was the opposite. I grew up with Full house and Americas funniest videos so it blew my mind when I heard his stand up, lol. Night and day.

But that story on why its called Saget makes since. I could see that happening for sure.


----------



## sourchunks (May 7, 2021)

I have too many epic seeds to pop so Bob saget will probably sit in my seed vault until someone posts their grow and it's worthy

Just popped 15 Lime x Wedding Cake that I made. Lime from mean Gene and wedding cake from jbeezy


----------



## lusidghost (May 7, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I topped my plants and cut back my nutrients and light a little and noticed they started flourishing, so I laid a lazy net on them.
> 
> The first two rows are Bazookaz, the third row is Blue Apples, and everything on the right is Upside Down Frowns.
> View attachment 4884409


These pups are getting big. I’m harvesting my current grow this weekend and then will throw these into the flower tent.


----------



## lusidghost (May 8, 2021)

I harvested a small Socks plant yesterday that was a very low yielder with tiny buds. While I was cutting it I got a whiff of something burning, and after a quick panic I realized that it was coming from the buds. They straight up smell like burnt rubber. I also noticed that it was deceivingly sticky. I don't care about the yield, I can't wait to try it out. It's been forever since I had something that smelled this funked up. It doesn't smell like socks, it smells like a burning boot. This is my second run of the strain, and all of the other plants were average yielders with decent sized buds and fruity terps. Now I wish I would have mothered this little runt. I would just grow more plants in the same space to get a decent yield.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 8, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I think this pink grapes has finally stopped stretching. Today is day 22 of 12/12 for her. I can’t even get the whole plant in the frame. I bent these branches hard and now I’ve got a pretty nice even canopy and a few nice colas sticking up. According to pics I’ve seen and what I can smell so far, this one is definitely a grape gasoline leaner. Maybe the smaller one I just put in flowering on Friday will be more of a pink runtz leaner. View attachment 4892742


How many of the Pink Grapes did you start?


----------



## prologger (May 8, 2021)

Money Guns... got one little runt that won’t grow.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 8, 2021)

I’ll pop the bg biscotti and these private nanas next run. Probably the candy milk and a pico de Gallo too. Stoked on the pr banana, two orgn kid bangers.


----------



## prologger (May 8, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I’ll pop the bg biscotti and these private nanas next run. Probably the candy milk and a pico de Gallo too. Stoked on the pr banana, two orgn kid bangers.View attachment 4897326


Everyone around here loved that back to cookies.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 8, 2021)

prologger said:


> Everyone around here loved that back to cookies.


how was stretch and yield on her


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 8, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How many of the Pink Grapes did you start?


I started 6 but only kept the nicest two. I didn’t have room in my 2x2 to flower out the small ones at the time so I gave two away and tossed the weakest. There were 14 beans in the pack so I still have 8 to hunt.

I also just took cuts from the two nicest testers. I put the rest of those into the 2x2 to flower small.

Also here’s a pic of what I do after I defoliate and sweep up all the leaves.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 8, 2021)

Also this weed nap cola is truly spectacular and still has at least 2 weeks to go. Starting to pack on more frost so I’m definitely going to try revegging this one. I still think the other one is going to be really impressive. She’s vegged for a long time and really filled out. I just stripped all the lowers since I’m flipping her soon and that’s what the goats are munching on.


----------



## YourMarriages (May 8, 2021)

Ugly meat pie. This is the one that was all tied up. Couldn't wait any longer but it could have went another week clearly.. 122g dry
The other smaller one I had looks very similar to the first few photos I put up.


----------



## prologger (May 8, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> how was stretch and yield on her


I had 2 phenos outta that pack. One was a stretcher, with bigger buds. One bushier, sweeter smell, hard little buds...I layed em sideways, didn’t top them. Looking for bigger colas. Yield on either wasn’t great. Killer terps on both. Very stony.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 8, 2021)

Sorry for the massive dump

Wonder melon 1

Nothing special doubt I’ll run her again



Wonder melon 2

Prolly won’t run again



Wonder melon 3 

She don’t look flashy like some of them but straight loud tropical juice. My favorite on the fresh smell out of them all.



Wonder melon 4

Frosty, a little leafy. not super intrigued by her stink



Wonder melon 6

Smells good but I really dislike the structure on her 

Wonder melon 7

This is the metallic smelling one, definitely some citrus In there. She looks heavy


----------



## JewelRunner (May 8, 2021)

Wonder melon 5

Love the structure, also tropical juice smell but maybe not as loud. She looks like a breeze to trim and will probably have great bag appeal



Wonder melon 8



Wonder melon 9

Citrusy and floppy


I have a tenth female with maybe 2 1/2-3 weeks to go still that smells promising I’ll get pics at some point.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 8, 2021)

Gushers OG looking and smelling absolutely lovely. Number three looks like she’s getting close to the finish line, but all the rest looks like they still have at least two more weeks, and number 6 might need 3.Which is fine by me, because it looks like #6 it’s going to stack the hardest out of them all. Personally i think she has the best structure, and she’s pretty much all OG(from the description of the Respect cut’s terps, she hit the nail on the head) as far as terps go. They’re starting their gangsta lean so looks like they’re going to need some supports, pretty much been busy as fuck lately so really haven’t putting up supports like I should have. Better late than never. Pic 1 #3


----------



## djsleep (May 9, 2021)

Just defoliated a bit and flipped the melonacci to 12/12. The one in the top right will be culled soon, I dont have room for it and none of the growth tips on branches are developing. They all look female but we'll see in a week or two


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 9, 2021)

Daily special a couple nugz


----------



## sourchunks (May 9, 2021)

Grape Topanga x ZkittlezCake. Blueberry catpiss all the way. Emerald cup winning terps


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 9, 2021)

Sundae driver


----------



## sourchunks (May 9, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Sundae driverView attachment 4897784


How's she smell? I got a couple sundae Driver cuts I'm in love with


----------



## Nex420 (May 9, 2021)

Both Red Meds, one organic soil white pot, other coco/perlite.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 9, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> How's she smell? I got a couple sundae Driver cuts I'm in love with


Musky


----------



## JewelRunner (May 9, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Gushers OG looking and smelling absolutely lovely. Number three looks like she’s getting close to the finish line, but all the rest looks like they still have at least two more weeks, and number 6 might need 3.Which is fine by me, because it looks like #6 it’s going to stack the hardest out of them all. Personally i think she has the best structure, and she’s pretty much all OG(from the description of the Respect cut’s terps, she hit the nail on the head) as far as terps go. They’re starting their gangsta lean so looks like they’re going to need some supports, pretty much been busy as fuck lately so really haven’t putting up supports like I should have. Better late than never. Pic 1 #3


that one in the back of the 3rd pic looks sweet


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (May 9, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Both Red Meds, one organic soil white pot, other coco/perlite.
> View attachment 4897785View attachment 4897786


Interested to see how yours turn out. Grown out one so far. Easy plant, not picky. Aroma is funky, not rotten, just not my preference. Funky and musky. Does not smoke like a 2:1 CBD.


----------



## Nex420 (May 9, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> Interested to see how yours turn out. Grown out one so far. Easy plant, not picky. Aroma is funky, not rotten, just not my preference. Funky and musky. Does not smoke like a 2:1 CBD.


That’s a damn shame. Was hoping the gushers would pull some fruitiness into it. Would love to see some pics of your haul if you don’t mind showing


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (May 10, 2021)

It was only one seed, I'm sure you know as well as I do, plenty more genetics in those beans. I'll see about getting a nugget posted up here tonight... Not always my cup of tea but I hate to let people down.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 10, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> that one in the back of the 3rd pic looks sweet


Appreciate that Homie, that’s #2, it definitely leans more towards the OG in her genetics. Definitely isn’t going to be throwing down much, but might keep her around for head stash.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 10, 2021)

Looks like it’s time to start flushing most of these ladies, and everyone except #7, #2, and #6 will get nothing but straight water from here on out. #2 and #6 Will get one more feeding, two at the most. Had to tie up #1, definitely should’ve set up some SCROG netting, but it’s a little too late for that. Can’t wait for the smoke test, i’m definitely going to try to reveg these ladies since i didn’t cut any clones. Honestly at least four look like they could be keepers hands-down, but we’ll see after the smoke test. Really liking the bud structure of number five, classic OG bud structure. Pictures in order is #7, #4, #2, #1, next two are #6, #5, and last but not least #3(snap her top, but she’s throwing out some really chunky rockhard buds). Smells range from sweet lemon candy, over-ripe fruity goodness, and classic lovely gassy/skunky/earthy/OG funk. Going to try and tie down #6 top in the second picture, because i’m really thinking that’s not from nutrient burn, but could be burned from being too close to the light. The other top is showing zero signs of burn, but it isn’t almost directly under the light. So hopefully that helps her out or at least the top.


----------



## Stickyjones (May 10, 2021)

Sasha (Obama kush x bday cake) The plant didnt yield much but smokes nice. Sweet musky cookies plus some fuel


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 10, 2021)

Stickyjones said:


> Sasha (Obama kush x bday cake) The plant didnt yield much but smokes nice. Sweet musky cookies plus some fuel


That nspecta obama cut kills it, every sasha pic so far looks grade a. Very nice.


----------



## lusidghost (May 10, 2021)

djsleep said:


> Just defoliated a bit and flipped the melonacci to 12/12. The one in the top right will be culled soon, I dont have room for it and none of the growth tips on branches are developing. They all look female but we'll see in a week or twoView attachment 4897577


I recently started using yoyos and I love them. They work better than I would have predicted and also look cool.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 11, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I recently started using yoyos and I love them. They work better than I would have predicted and also look cool.


I love the yo-yo


----------



## Stickyjones (May 11, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> That nspecta obama cut kills it, every sasha pic so far looks grade a. Very nice.


Some head smoke for sure. I'm hoping one of her sisters has some fatter nugs


----------



## JewelRunner (May 11, 2021)

Stickyjones said:


> Some head smoke for sure. I'm hoping one of her sisters has some fatter nugs


How many did you pop? Got a pack of these sounds like a good combo


----------



## JewelRunner (May 11, 2021)

Glo has a few of the old lemon tree packs listed including scampi and topanga lemon


----------



## Kaliko (May 11, 2021)

needsomebeans said:


> I know where you can pick up a pack of the Cookie Crisp f2. It comes as a two pack with either red velvet, shave ice, or throat punch.
> http://beanbid.com/?paged=2


Cookie crisp f2 was freebie packs lol . They are decent I ran 2 of the packs . Most run 10 plus weeks just so you all know that. I am finishing my last run with a solid OGKB leaner that went 11 weeks and could go 12. Good smoke but not really keeper status on any I grew .


----------



## Bodyne (May 11, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> Cookie crisp f2 was freebie packs lol . They are decent I ran 2 of the packs . Most run 10 plus weeks just so you all know that. I am finishing my last run with a solid OGKB leaner that went 11 weeks and could go 12. Good smoke but not really keeper status on any I grew .


Nothing really special for me either out of the trinity, Sasha, have hopes for the fatso cake and dosi sundaes I have left. Don't get the Obama craze, not strong enough for me. Apparently bubba is popular in oregone as I see jokes being made when bubba referenced. Have no idea what the joke is? Lol. FWIW, the Clearwater pint size I'm smokin is very good meds.


----------



## Kaliko (May 11, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Nothing really special for me either out of the trinity, Sasha, have hopes for the fatso cake and dosi sundaes I have left. Don't get the Obama craze, not strong enough for me. Apparently bubba is popular in oregone as I see jokes being made when bubba referenced. Have no idea what the joke is? Lol. FWIW, the Clearwater pint size I'm smokin is very good meds.


Yeah everyone likes something a little different. That is the amazing thing with cannabis it means so many different things to soo many people. Pretty awesome stuff. I haven't ran anything from Clearwater yet but all there stuff looks fire He has been doing the grape thing now and I kind of got a little burnt out on grape strains after running a bunch of grape pie crosses . I still have Grape Biscotti in the lineup . Not going anywhere . But someday I will pop some clearwater gear , I hope


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 11, 2021)

Grape Preserves & Blue Apricot Sherb x Grape Gasoline


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 11, 2021)

Marmalade #2


----------



## Railage (May 12, 2021)

Anyone run the Guavamero yet?

Should have cuts of these in flower in about 50 or so days.
(They’re thirsty)

We’ll take cuts soon and throw these beauties away when they’re rooted. Rip


----------



## Bodyne (May 12, 2021)

Apple sundae tastes like onions and apple peels, got a good sativa kick goin on. Crazy taste.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 12, 2021)

Personally i’ve always loved Bubba Kush, especially the Platinum cut that used to float around Redding. Hopefully i can find something similar to that, out of the Platinum Plushers(Plat Bubba x Gushers). Finally sent a payment for the Tenacious, Candy Milk, and another Money Gun. Realized i got way too many Gushers crosses, but that cut Rado uses seems to make some really fucking good offspring that’s for sure. Definitely been highly impressed with what i’ve seen from the Gushers OG, and the other Gushers crosses folks have grown out. Still have another pack of the GOG, White Grape Gushers, the Platinum Plushers, True Lemon Gushers, Breader Margins, Carbon Candy, Watercolor Frosting(Gushers x Cocomero Gelatti), Money Gun, and now all the ones i just paid for. So i’m gonna chill my ass out for a hot minute, and most likely will pass on the LPC drop.


----------



## MiselfCare (May 12, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Personally i’ve always loved Bubba Kush, especially the Platinum cut that used to float around Redding. Hopefully you can find something similar to that out of the Platinum Plushers(Plat Bubba x Gushers). Finally sent a payment for the Tenacious, Candy Milk, and another Money Gun. Realized i got way too many Gushers crosses, but that cut Rado uses seems to make some really fucking good offspring minutes for sure. Definitely been highly impressed with what i’ve seen from the Gushers OG, and the other Gushers crosses folks have grown out. Still have another pack of the GOG, White Grape Gushers, the Platinum Plushers, True Lemon Gushers, Breader Margins, Carbon Candy, Watercolor Frosting(Gushers x Cocomero Gelatti), Money Gun, and now all the ones i just paid for. So i’m gonna chill my ass out for a hot minute, and most likely will pass on the LPC drop.


Tried running a bubba kush outdoor last year but it dwarfed on me the little bit I did get off it was killer tho


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 12, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Tried running a bubba kush outdoor last year but it dwarfed on me the little bit I did get off it was killer tho


True that, personally i love that soapy, earthy, lavender funk. Not the most potent strain, but the taste is killer, and a nice joint will have you glued to the couch.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 12, 2021)

Gary Payton x cheetah piss the 3 of 5 that germed


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 12, 2021)

The cherry on tops grape pie grape preserves and a gushers


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 12, 2021)

Here's a look at the gushers s1 and the issues I've had with this and a few of the gushers crosses particularly the white grape gushers. If I had to say it looks like a cal Def. So I've been ph ing to 6.1 or 6.2 instead of 5.7 hope it helps.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 12, 2021)

Gushers OG starting to finish up. #7 and the Jokerz cut still have about three weeks left at least so they’ll get one more feeding, and the rest are getting straight water for the next two weeks. They still have milky trichomes, no amber yet. Might have to get the shop vac and try to flush all the residual nutrients out of there, but that’s a last resort. Pics in order is #3, #5, next two #6, #1, #2, #4, and #7


----------



## colocowboy (May 12, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Here's a look at the gushers s1 and the issues I've had with this and a few of the gushers crosses particularly the white grape gushers. If I had to say it looks like a cal Def. So I've been ph View attachment 4899684ing to 6.1 or 6.2 instead of 5.7 hope it helps.


Definitely looks like cal mag, far along. You’re not wrong to ph 5.7 as long as you have a natural swing. Are you testing runoff? Stake ph meter?


----------



## Manny199420 (May 12, 2021)

Hey so I tried to germinate two seeds from my tenacious Gary Payton x gushers been 7 days with no luck. I Germinated other gear aswell and theses are the only ones that didn’t germinate. Anyone germinate their pack and having any issues? I’m scared to germinate another two and have the same issues since I only got 6 seeds in the pack. My seeds are white and don’t really look mature maybe that’s an issue who knows. Would appreciate any help.


----------



## higher self (May 12, 2021)

Popped a solo Silly String. I have a fear of not getting plants cloned lol but this will be a seed run unless I see/smell something special


----------



## Snowback (May 13, 2021)

My good luck with females ran out. Only 2 of 8 female Gelatti Biscotti. But, those two ladies do look quite healthy and due to Rado's generosity I still have 5 beans left. Maybe that's where all the other ladies are hiding. 
Will update when/if anything worthy to post.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 13, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Hey so I tried to germinate two seeds from my tenacious Gary Payton x gushers been 7 days with no luck. I Germinated other gear aswell and theses are the only ones that didn’t germinate. Anyone germinate their pack and having any issues? I’m scared to germinate another two and have the same issues since I only got 6 seeds in the pack. My seeds are white and don’t really look mature maybe that’s an issue who knows. Would appreciate any help.


Was 7/7 on the Gushers OG, heard other people say they had issues with the the S1s. Then again the one that Tman actually got to pop looked like it came out absolutely killer. Honestly anything heavy with Cookies in it’s genetics might not have the best germination rate. Worse comes to worse and you still have trouble popping almost the whole pack, just email Rado PNW, and can guarantee you he’ll make it right. Just make sure to document it, sure there’s plenty of people that email him about some BS trying to get free seeds.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 13, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Gushers OG starting to finish up. #7 and the Jokerz cut still have about three weeks left at least so they’ll get one more feeding, and the rest are getting straight water for the next two weeks. They still have milky trichomes, no amber yet. Might have to get the shop vac and try to flush all the residual nutrients out of there, but that’s a last resort. Pics in order is #3, #5, next two #6, #1, #2, #4, and #7


Nice job glad to see you get a run finished


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 13, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Definitely looks like cal mag, far along. You’re not wrong to ph 5.7 as long as you have a natural swing. Are you testing runoff? Stake ph meter?


Im in coco and always use 30ml of cali magic to 5 gals. I don't test runoff because I always get plenty to flush old nutes. And it's only the gushers crosses hassling me.but they. Look ok now while flower begins.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 13, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Hey so I tried to germinate two seeds from my tenacious Gary Payton x gushers been 7 days with no luck. I Germinated other gear aswell and theses are the only ones that didn’t germinate. Anyone germinate their pack and having any issues? I’m scared to germinate another two and have the same issues since I only got 6 seeds in the pack. My seeds are white and don’t really look mature maybe that’s an issue who knows. Would appreciate any help.


Seems like the seeds that Gary makes have low germ rates. I heard on ig some tester of the Gary x cheetah had very poor germ rate, like none popped so I'm sure it's the Gary. I'd pop the rest and c what happens then let pnw know if u get anymore duds that's like 30$ already u lost. Like I said mine were 3 of 5 but the 3 look great nice structure and quite bushy.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 13, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Personally i’ve always loved Bubba Kush, especially the Platinum cut that used to float around Redding. Hopefully i can find something similar to that, out of the Platinum Plushers(Plat Bubba x Gushers). Finally sent a payment for the Tenacious, Candy Milk, and another Money Gun. Realized i got way too many Gushers crosses, but that cut Rado uses seems to make some really fucking good offspring that’s for sure. Definitely been highly impressed with what i’ve seen from the Gushers OG, and the other Gushers crosses folks have grown out. Still have another pack of the GOG, White Grape Gushers, the Platinum Plushers, True Lemon Gushers, Breader Margins, Carbon Candy, Watercolor Frosting(Gushers x Cocomero Gelatti), Money Gun, and now all the ones i just paid for. So i’m gonna chill my ass out for a hot minute, and most likely will pass on the LPC drop.


Man u buy tons of seeds. U getting a new light? I love my optic the bars with the 301s are hella strong i can veg a 5x5 at 24 inches at 25 percent power and its pleny, right now for flower week 1 its bumped up to 50 percent white 100 blu and 100 red. which is 450 watts. Im gonna bump it to 75 %in week 3 thru 6 then 7 +will be full power.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 13, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Was 7/7 on the Gushers OG, heard other people say they had issues with the the S1s. Then again the one that Tman actually got to pop looked like it came out absolutely killer. Honestly anything heavy with Cookies in it’s genetics might not have the best germination rate. Worse comes to worse and you still have trouble popping almost the whole pack, just email Rado PNW, and can guarantee you he’ll make it right. Just make sure to document it, sure there’s plenty of people that email him about some BS trying to get free seeds.


I think Tman did gushers s1 not gushers og.

Edit, oops you did say s1. My bad


----------



## SilencePlz (May 13, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Was 7/7 on the Gushers OG, heard other people say they had issues with the the S1s. Then again the one that Tman actually got to pop looked like it came out absolutely killer. Honestly anything heavy with Cookies in it’s genetics might not have the best germination rate. Worse comes to worse and you still have trouble popping almost the whole pack, just email Rado PNW, and can guarantee you he’ll make it right. Just make sure to document it, sure there’s plenty of people that email him about some BS trying to get free seeds.


I had a pack of Gushers S1s with 7 seeds and only one of them is still with my batch of seedlings of 4 other things. The others either didn't germinate or they were deformed mutants that were extremely lagged behind all other seedlings.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 13, 2021)

Dubble sundae. The plant on the right is 4-5 days further in. She’s super narcotic and good to go at day 56 though I usually run her 9 weeks.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 13, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Here's a look at the gushers s1 and the issues I've had with this and a few of the gushers crosses particularly the white grape gushers. If I had to say it looks like a cal Def. So I've been ph View attachment 4899684ing to 6.1 or 6.2 instead of 5.7 hope it helps.


the pot looks dryer than the rest and is right by that fan. I'd try n keep her a little moister, excessive dry back can cause nutrient burn from what I've seen. don't take that as gospel but if it was my plant I'd strip the crispy leaves and try that. I dig that light, nice setup


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> the pot looks dryer than the rest and is right by that fan. I'd try n keep her a little moister, excessive dry back can cause nutrient burn from what I've seen. don't take that as gospel but if it was my plant I'd strip the crispy leaves and try that. I dig that light, nice setup


They usually aren't that dry but I feel ya. Thanks for the input I try to keep them moist but after 7 to 5s I'm beat. I can tell you these issues happened when the coco was moist as well.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 14, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Nice job glad to see you get a run finished


Right!? i had some bad juju the past 2-3 indoor runs, i finally was able to shake that shit off. Finally put a W up on the damn scoreboard. Also makes it that much sweeter breaking that curse with some good ol OG


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 14, 2021)

SilencePlz said:


> I had a pack of Gushers S1s with 7 seeds and only one of them is still with my batch of seedlings of 4 other things. The others either didn't germinate or they were deformed mutants that were extremely lagged behind all other seedlings.


Damn man, sorry to hear that. Hit up Rado PNW when he gets back off vacation, and as long as you show him some documentation he’ll make things more than right. Then again any S1’s from Cookies seem to have a terrible germination rate.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (May 14, 2021)

First ever Rado run. Apple Sundae. No smoke report but if the smell is any indication it should be a good one. Was a breeze to grow too.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 14, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> First ever Rado run. Apple Sundae. No smoke report but if the smell is any indication it should be a good one. Was a breeze to grow too. View attachment 4901076View attachment 4901077View attachment 4901078


Nice work man keep them pics coming .


----------



## JewelRunner (May 14, 2021)

Going to clone and strip then flip the 5 fatso x cheetah piss


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 14, 2021)

Today is day 34 of 12/12 for the bigger pink grapes and these buds are already looking awesome. The other one stretched like crazy too but has tighter node spacing so I had to strip her more. I’ll start posting pics of that one in another week or so. Finally got the other weed nap into the flower tent too. This one is a slower vegger than the one with the huge cola but I’m hoping she’ll also be frostier.


I finally decided to turn my lights down slightly and throw a humidifier in my grow room. One of my jibba jabba clones looks pretty shameful from too large of VPD. A bunch of the top buds got crispy and started foxtailing but the lower buds are fine.


----------



## lusidghost (May 15, 2021)

I got done harvesting a couple of days ago, and I just cleaned my flowering tent today. I moved my Bazookaz, Upside Down Frowns and Blue Apples into it. I'm going to give them a week or so to acclimate because they were overgrown in the veg room and some of them are a little small or lime colored. I still need to scrog them out, but I'll do that tomorrow. It feels good to get all of the hard work done.

My yield wasn't huge and about half the plants were OG Kush clones along with their mother, but there were some interesting terps going on with the Rado plants. One of the Socks smells like grape Big League Chew. Another smelled like burnt rubber. The Name Shakers are the densest buds I've ever grown. The Gold Gushers were all weird except one very large plant that I had to chop early. The surviving ECSD /Forum x Zelatti had really nice colas. I'll take some pictures when they're dry.

I have two more pheno hunting seed runs: the ones I mentioned, and after that Grumpz, Money Gun, Gushers OG and Slushers. I'm psyched about everything from here on out.


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 15, 2021)

Seems like this pie box pheno is gonna be fairly indica leaning she's still pretty short not what I was expecting, it'll be flipped to flower within a couple weeks


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2021)

I'm hoping to get a hold of rado the 17th and figure out the deal with my order. My cash envelope ended up in Philadelphia PA, even though I had the correct addy and tracking. Thankfully was snagging just 1 pack- but still wanted that money gun. I love gushers and gushers x. I've gotten some very tasty phenos from that gushers and crossed with runtz sounded dope. Did get a pack of apple flambe in a few weeks ago.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 16, 2021)

Grape Daiquiri


----------



## prologger (May 16, 2021)

Pack o money gun gonna grow outdoor in North California this summer. Moving to a bigger home outta the cups tomorrow.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 16, 2021)

prologger said:


> Pack o money gun gonna grow outdoor in North California this summer. Moving to a bigger home outta the cups tomorrow.View attachment 4902511View attachment 4902563


Fucking damnit, Northern Cali is beautiful, love the big pines out there.


----------



## Manny199420 (May 16, 2021)

Pink grapes and gastro pop going into flowering today. Any advice before I take cuts and switch to 12/12. I’m guessing just add flowering nutrients and keep the humidity down.


----------



## MiselfCare (May 16, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Pink grapes and gastro pop going into flowering today. Any advice before I take cuts and switch to 12/12. I’m guessing just add flowering nutrients and keep the humidity down.


Always remember to smile!


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 16, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Pink grapes and gastro pop going into flowering today. Any advice before I take cuts and switch to 12/12. I’m guessing just add flowering nutrients and keep the humidity down.


Hit it with some N a week in and very little after, phosphorus and potassium later stages


----------



## JewelRunner (May 16, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Pink grapes and gastro pop going into flowering today. Any advice before I take cuts and switch to 12/12. I’m guessing just add flowering nutrients and keep the humidity down.


if you're running full spectrum led temps low 80s humidity 60 or so. you can drop both down week 5-6 a little something like high 70s humidity like 50.


----------



## Manny199420 (May 16, 2021)

Perfect thanks guys! Yes I’m running full spectrum leds. I have two photo bio mx 680 watts led from made by phantom/ hydropharm and fluence 2i 630 but for some odd reason even tho the fluence has 50 watts less it’s a lot brighter and doesn’t have that orange color. The photo bio has a warmer tone like to it and the fluence is more of a brighter blue color doesn’t have that warm orange tone. So maybe the photo bio light be better for flowering I’m not sure but I’ll do a side by side. Right now I don’t have a humidity sensor it might because outside my tents my walls are getting moister the walls inside the tent aren’t wet at all. Correct me if I’m wrong I’m guessing the exhaust fans are pulling the humidity out the tent. I have an ac going too isn’t helping much because I’m upstairs and have 3 600+ watts of leds going. I have a dehumidifier I’m going to add. My temperature are around 81-84 during the light cycle depending how hot it is outside and 76 when the lights are off. So I’m going to have a hard time bringing the temps down during late flowering hard to grow when the room is located upstairs


----------



## Dividedsky (May 17, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Pink grapes and gastro pop going into flowering today. Any advice before I take cuts and switch to 12/12. I’m guessing just add flowering nutrients and keep the humidity down.


Nice dude...advice would be to post updates every 2 weeks on here lol. I have the pink certz, as well as cali raisins, and grape gas s1. Think I might snag a gastropop pack before they sell out. Looking foward to seeing some growers on here run some of the grape gas line strains.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Fucking damnit, Northern Cali is beautiful, love the big pines out there.


Right! Miss California so fucking bad, absolutely loved Hayfork and Redding!


----------



## Romulanman (May 17, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Right! Miss California so fucking bad, absolutely loved Hayfork and Redding!


Redding is like a northern Stockton. Are you sure you meant Redding? That's a dirty tweaker place if I ever seen one lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Redding is like a northern Stockton. Are you sure you meant Redding? That's a dirty tweaker place if I ever seen one lol


Was up in Whitmore for the first two years, Ono for the outdoor season, and then moved to Hayfork. Really only went into town for groceries. Yeah the city is pretty fucking scummy, but the Sundial Bridge is pretty dope. So basically Shasta and Trinity counties


----------



## Dividedsky (May 17, 2021)

Spoke to soon- rado emailed me and they got my envelope. Was just weird tracking said it got delivered to wrong state, but they got it now so $gun is on its way.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Spoke to soon- rado emailed me and they got my envelope. Was just weird tracking said it got delivered to wrong state, but they got it now so $gun is on its way.


Nice got another Money Gun, plus Tenacious and Candy Milk on the way


----------



## Dividedsky (May 17, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice got another Money Gun, plus Tenacious and Candy Milk on the way


Dude you gotta stop buying beans lol....


----------



## JewelRunner (May 17, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Perfect thanks guys! Yes I’m running full spectrum leds. I have two photo bio mx 680 watts led from made by phantom/ hydropharm and fluence 2i 630 but for some odd reason even tho the fluence has 50 watts less it’s a lot brighter and doesn’t have that orange color. The photo bio has a warmer tone like to it and the fluence is more of a brighter blue color doesn’t have that warm orange tone. So maybe the photo bio light be better for flowering I’m not sure but I’ll do a side by side. Right now I don’t have a humidity sensor it might because outside my tents my walls are getting moister the walls inside the tent aren’t wet at all. Correct me if I’m wrong I’m guessing the exhaust fans are pulling the humidity out the tent. I have an ac going too isn’t helping much because I’m upstairs and have 3 600+ watts of leds going. I have a dehumidifier I’m going to add. My temperature are around 81-84 during the light cycle depending how hot it is outside and 76 when the lights are off. So I’m going to have a hard time bringing the temps down during late flowering hard to grow when the room is located upstairs


If you add a dehumidifier you’re probably going to raise the temperature in the room. What is rh without one


----------



## Dividedsky (May 17, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Perfect thanks guys! Yes I’m running full spectrum leds. I have two photo bio mx 680 watts led from made by phantom/ hydropharm and fluence 2i 630 but for some odd reason even tho the fluence has 50 watts less it’s a lot brighter and doesn’t have that orange color. The photo bio has a warmer tone like to it and the fluence is more of a brighter blue color doesn’t have that warm orange tone. So maybe the photo bio light be better for flowering I’m not sure but I’ll do a side by side. Right now I don’t have a humidity sensor it might because outside my tents my walls are getting moister the walls inside the tent aren’t wet at all. Correct me if I’m wrong I’m guessing the exhaust fans are pulling the humidity out the tent. I have an ac going too isn’t helping much because I’m upstairs and have 3 600+ watts of leds going. I have a dehumidifier I’m going to add. My temperature are around 81-84 during the light cycle depending how hot it is outside and 76 when the lights are off. So I’m going to have a hard time bringing the temps down during late flowering hard to grow when the room is located upstairs


Just cut a square in your flower tent and stick a mini split in there...lol jk


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude you gotta stop buying beans lol....


Yeah i know, every pack i got from Pack Banditz was due to store credit for trading or selling packs. Can’t wait for the Temptation(iCC x Jealousy) to arrive from him. Pretty much done for a while, unless Rado created a KLP x LPC 75, and i’ll snag one but other than that if i get any more it will be through store credit.


----------



## Manny199420 (May 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just cut a square in your flower tent and stick a mini split in there...lol jk


Yeah one of those mini ac I put ice cubes in


----------



## Manny199420 (May 17, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> If you add a dehumidifier you’re probably going to raise the temperature in the room. What is rh without one


My temp didn’t rise too bad i think it was like a degree. I see what your saying the dehumidifier was blowing warm air. Dude the RH humidity was 90!!!! I didn’t know until I plugged in my dehumidifier and it told me the humidity of the room. I thought it was in the 80s no wonder why when I was watering and defoliating I got so light heading and couldn’t breath. I can back downstairs and was out of it for awhile took me a bit to catch my breath. Then I looked up what being in 90 humidify does to your health. Glad I hooked up that dehumidifier


----------



## Manny199420 (May 17, 2021)

I was being sarcastic about those mini ac’s lmao I do have one tho no idea why


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 18, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Pink grapes and gastro pop going into flowering today. Any advice before I take cuts and switch to 12/12. I’m guessing just add flowering nutrients and keep the humidity down.


Defoliate and lollipop


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 18, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude you gotta stop buying beans lol....


He's way outta hand


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 18, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah i know, every pack i got from Pack Banditz was due to store credit for trading or selling packs. Can’t wait for the Temptation(iCC x Jealousy) to arrive from him. Pretty much done for a while, unless Rado created a KLP x LPC 75, and i’ll snag one but other than that if i get any more it will be through store credit.


Your done. That's the funniest shit I've heard in weeks


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 18, 2021)

Here's week 3 for the gusher s1, grape preserves, grape pie s1 and cherry on top.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 18, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> My temp didn’t rise too bad i think it was like a degree. I see what your saying the dehumidifier was blowing warm air. Dude the RH humidity was 90!!!! I didn’t know until I plugged in my dehumidifier and it told me the humidity of the room. I thought it was in the 80s no wonder why when I was watering and defoliating I got so light heading and couldn’t breath. I can back downstairs and was out of it for awhile took me a bit to catch my breath. Then I looked up what being in 90 humidify does to your health. Glad I hooked up that dehumidifier


You could turn your lights down a little week 6 or so to get to 80 or under probably. 90 is definitely too high. You’re gonna be changing out condensate water often unless you have a drain line hooked to the dehumidifier


----------



## MiselfCare (May 18, 2021)

grape stank burned em slightly at the start seem to be taking off now tho 2nd one looks like it may be leaning to the sativa side?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 18, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> View attachment 4903993grape stank burned em slightly at the start seem to be taking off now tho 2nd one looks like it may be leaning to the sativa side? View attachment 4903994View attachment 4903995


Wouldn't say it leaning satty...hybrid probably still leaning more towards an indica % wise.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 18, 2021)

I believe California Raisins and Pink Certz will be the sleeper hits of the grape gas line.. I have to pop one of the packs this week, only one cause I need to run some other strains. I keep switching what I want to pop, yesterday it was the grape gas s1 but today I think I might go with the Cali Raisins, I also want to scoop a gastropop before they're gone, which will probably be soon.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 18, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I believe California Raisins and Pink Certz will be the sleeper hits of the grape gas line.. I have to pop one of the packs this week, only one cause I need to run some other strains. I keep switching what I want to pop, yesterday it was the grape gas s1 but today I think I might go with the Cali Raisins, I also want to scoop a gastropop before they're gone, which will probably be soon.


I ordered a pack of biscotti x garanimals from Greenline because I want to try a nice biscotti cross at some point. That was a month ago I’m still waiting on them shits. Gonna assume I’ll get them some day, maybe.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Grape o nade day 1. Heavy strip, crop, and clone. gonna fit two more plants in the front. I’ll flush them good now and once again at week 5-6 before I introduce bloom boost.View attachment 4890450


Day 19 on the grape o nade and this tent need stripping again soon. A topanga lemon #6 on the left #4 on the right up front to fill the space. Close ups of a few different grape o nades.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I ordered a pack of biscotti x garanimals from Greenline because I want to try a nice biscotti cross at some point. That was a month ago I’m still waiting on them shits. Gonna assume I’ll get them some day, maybe.


Estimated delivery time easily 2months. Gl


----------



## JewelRunner (May 18, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Estimated delivery time easily 2months. Gl


I was thinking of popping those and some other stuff next run but I have this pack of ogkb bx2 f2 regs from rado I want to run before they shit out. There’s like 17 seeds in the pack but some are pale and dinky looking and probably like 3-4 yrs old at this point. As long as I get them it’s cool, just the first time I’ve waited this long. His Instagram posts are getting weird af too hope dude ait


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I was thinking of popping those and some other stuff next run but I have this pack of ogkb bx2 f2 regs from rado I want to run before they shit out. There’s like 17 seeds in the pack but some are pale and dinky looking and probably like 3-4 yrs old at this point. As long as I get them it’s cool, just the first time I’ve waited this long. His Instagram posts are getting weird af too hope dude ait


Seeds can last for a bit of time. Which retailer did you get them from. This was the time before rado started making the b.S six packs of seeds.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 18, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Seeds can last for a bit of time. Which retailer did you get them from. This was the time before rado started making the b.S six packs of seeds.


I got them from horror as freebies. Those topanga lemons were freebies too, think I paid for roasted garlic margy and dubble sundae from him. That was like two years ago, think he’s still offering a pack of those ogkb bx seeds as freebies lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I got them from horror as freebies. Those topanga lemons were freebies too, think I paid for roasted garlic margy and dubble sundae from him. That was like two years ago, think he’s still offering a pack of those ogkb bx seeds as freebies lol


Sounds nice and would like to see what comes out of those.


----------



## sourchunks (May 19, 2021)

just popped a pack of candy milk and tenacious. ill keep updates coming,,,,here we go!


----------



## GrowRijt (May 19, 2021)

Popped some Num Num a few days ago. Got 2/3. One just randomly gave up. Going to run these outside for a huge seed run.

Might be a grumpz F2 male or the Bodhi cherry queen. See which one turns out better.


----------



## TugthePup (May 19, 2021)

Blueberry sundae on glo


----------



## JewelRunner (May 19, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Blueberry sundae on glo


gone. he had a pack of sherb x orange cookies listed earlier, gone as well. that sounded dank


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 20, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Your done. That's the funniest shit I've heard in weeks


With the way shits going at my job, really couldn’t afford any even if i wanted to. Also at the point, why keep buying Genetics when i basically can create damn near anything i want. More focused on trying to get my ass into a nice set up to start doing some breeding, then keep blowing money on seeds.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I ordered a pack of biscotti x garanimals from Greenline because I want to try a nice biscotti cross at some point. That was a month ago I’m still waiting on them shits. Gonna assume I’ll get them some day, maybe.


Took about a month or two for the Runtz x his version of Garanimals to arrive. Took a couple emails to be like hey did you get the money for that order? Finally sent them after the second or third email, and that was my first ever issue with GLO.


----------



## nc208 (May 20, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Pink grapes and gastro pop going into flowering today. Any advice before I take cuts and switch to 12/12. I’m guessing just add flowering nutrients and keep the humidity down.


I switch to using bloom around day 18 of flower, IMO its not needed before then becuase the plant is still going through the pre flower/stretch phase and Nitrogen is most important until bud developement starts around that time.


----------



## nc208 (May 20, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah i know, every pack i got from Pack Banditz was due to store credit for trading or selling packs. Can’t wait for the Temptation(iCC x Jealousy) to arrive from him. Pretty much done for a while, unless Rado created a KLP x LPC 75, and i’ll snag one but other than that if i get any more it will be through store credit.


What are your thoughts on LIT doesn't list that he's not using Seed Junky's Jealousy but rather a different cut? Should it still fetch the same high price tags?


----------



## JewelRunner (May 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> gone. he had a pack of sherb x orange cookies listed earlier, gone as well. that sounded dank


He has a pack of orange cheddar under the Greenline seed stuff. He also has a pack of orange cookies under Greenline that says both savage genetics and franchise genetics. If it’s actually the franchise orange cookies that’s sweet but it’s super vague


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 20, 2021)

nc208 said:


> What are your thoughts on LIT doesn't list that he's not using Seed Junky's Jealousy but rather a different cut? Should it still fetch the same high price tags?


Lit farms has been making some incredible gear, and i’m sure the Jealousy they chose as a male is phenomenal, and i’m sure they used a nice cut of ice cream cake. Tuna found some amazing keepers that he posted on his instagram. in my opinion no they shouldn’t go for that price tag, but then again other customers dictate the market, and what the resell price is. Since it was traded for a pack that i only paid 80 for really can’t complain too much.


----------



## Railage (May 20, 2021)

Cloning out the Guavameros if I have time today, 14 phenos to clone. 9 are for sure female, 5 are still maybes but should be showing by the time the clones need to be transplanted.

I separated out 5 males yesterday.

Also 11 Laters Day from Wyeast

and 8 Violet Fogs from Compound.

very excite

I’ll clone 4 of each, flower one and keep one, and kill the seed plant. If I don’t have any healthy ones I’ll just clone again before I kill off the seed plant.

Then select some to run again and run two of each of those phenos for the round two.

here’s some of the Guavameros in veg, if anyone is interested veg pics of the from seed Guavameros ask cause I’m killing soon.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (May 20, 2021)

@Railage why do you kill off the seed plant? Sorry if that's a dumb question.


----------



## Railage (May 20, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> @Railage why do you kill off the seed plant? Sorry if that's a dumb question.


I ain’t got room for a bajillion giant plants 

Also they almost all gonna get trashed anyway, cause you only need 1 pheno right, just reset em cause I gotta wait 70 days anyways for them to flower out and then another month to maybe get some good smoke.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 20, 2021)

Railage said:


> Cloning out the Guavameros if I have time today, 14 phenos to clone. 9 are for sure female, 5 are still maybes but should be showing by the time the clones need to be transplanted.
> 
> I separated out 5 males yesterday.
> 
> ...


The Guavamero’s and Later Days should be some fire! interested to see what you find out of these


----------



## Railage (May 20, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> The Guavamero’s and Later Days should be some fire! interested to see what you find out of these


I was very happy to grab the Later Days.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 20, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Took about a month or two for the Runtz x his version of Garanimals to arrive. Took a couple emails to be like hey did you get the money for that order? Finally sent them after the second or third email, and that was my first ever issue with GLO.


I have few grape pie x animal cookies in flower now as well as garanimals breeder cut.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 20, 2021)

They’ve been on that straight water diet for about a week now, might have to bite the bullet on the first one(#3). Would say about maybe a week and a half for the rest except #6 and #7, they look like they’ll be a little late to the party(7 looks like she still has another at least three maybe four weeks to go, because i pushed her a little hard with nitrogen during transition so she didn’t transition as smoothly as the others, or she just might take longer to develop). Definitely should’ve put up some trellis netting.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 20, 2021)

Half of garden pic. Black cherry punch, fuzzy pis, grape pie x animal cookies, lemon butter , skunk valley Haze x gushers, minute Maid, chapple,creamsicle 4 s1, sindaebz


----------



## Manny199420 (May 20, 2021)

nc208 said:


> What are your thoughts on LIT doesn't list that he's not using Seed Junky's Jealousy but rather a different cut? Should it still fetch the same high price tags?


I spoke to seedjunky about lit farms at the recent drop, he said Lit farms isn’t using his jealousy cut its lit farms cut that they probably found from their own pack of sherb x gelato 41. he did say that there should still be some good keepers in the lit packs but still isn’t the real jealousy pheno. Personally I wouldn’t buy from pack bandits he’s so called Vault drops are a bit high priced and if you look around you can still find a lot of his vault at retail price. I saw the temptation pack like 3 weeks ago on sale for $160 I still didn’t pick it up as I already have “Love” and a shit ton of ice cream cake crosses. All In all pack bandits is a good seed bank and have awesome drops. Except the vault drops are not my cup of seeds. Everyone remember these are just seeds so If we miss out on some there will always be something better or more in the future.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 20, 2021)

nc208 said:


> What are your thoughts on LIT doesn't list that he's not using Seed Junky's Jealousy but rather a different cut? Should it still fetch the same high price tags?


GLO is giving away KY Jealousy as a freebie along with crazy pricing on LIT gear.


----------



## Manny199420 (May 20, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> GLO is giving away KY Jealousy as a freebie along with crazy pricing on LIT gear.


What’s ky jealousy again? Is that a watermelon cross to jealousy?


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 20, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> What’s ky jealousy again? Is that a watermelon cross to jealousy?


Watermelon mimosa x jealousy (LIT's cut)


----------



## SilencePlz (May 20, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn man, sorry to hear that. Hit up Rado PNW when he gets back off vacation, and as long as you show him some documentation he’ll make things more than right. Then again any S1’s from Cookies seem to have a terrible germination rate.


----------



## Manny199420 (May 20, 2021)

Having issues in my second tent under the same conditions except the light is different running this at 630 because I don’t have a fluence dimmer. It’s a fluence 2i I may need to bring the light more up but it’s weird because the shortest plant is the one doing the worst. I’m not sure but issue started right after I put up the new light. Any help advice would be appreciated I water with a ph of 6.0 and I haven’t really done run off I water and see very little run off so could be a nutrient lock out? I do use enzyme nutrients to help with salt build up and my other then doesn’t get much run off when I feed and they are in perfect condition. I’ve Attached some pics.


----------



## Manny199420 (May 20, 2021)

Having issues in my second tent under the same conditions except the light is different running this at 630 watts because I don’t have a fluence dimmer. It’s a fluence 2i I may need to bring the light more up but it’s weird because the shortest plant is the one doing the worst. I’m not sure but issue started right after I put up the new light. Any help advice would be appreciated I water with a ph of 6.0 and I haven’t really done run off I water and see very little run off so could be a nutrient lock out? I do use enzyme nutrients to help with salt build up and my other then doesn’t get much run off when I feed and they are in perfect condition. I’ve Attached some pics.


----------



## Manny199420 (May 20, 2021)

This issue has been holding me back from throwing this tent into flowering. I was suppose to throw both tents into flowering at the same time now I can’t.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 21, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Having issues in my second tent under the same conditions except the light is different running this at 630 watts because I don’t have a fluence dimmer. It’s a fluence 2i I may need to bring the light more up but it’s weird because the shortest plant is the one doing the worst. I’m not sure but issue started right after I put up the new light. Any help advice would be appreciated I water with a ph of 6.0 and I haven’t really done run off I water and see very little run off so could be a nutrient lock out? I do use enzyme nutrients to help with salt build up and my other then doesn’t get much run off when I feed and they are in perfect condition. I’ve Attached some pics.


u running 18/6. what temps when lights on


----------



## JewelRunner (May 21, 2021)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-best-deals-thread-post-best-deals-and-lowest-prices-links.237610/page-215

free co2 monitor with amazon prime and the code listed on this page. This Marq guy does a pretty cool service with this thread. always posting super discounted lights/tents/humidifiers/etc... not always top of the line stuff but prices can't be beat. worth a follow if you're into thrifting or just like free shit once in a while.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 21, 2021)

anybody know if the LPC drop is still happening today

I havent received any emails about the dropped but i remember Rado posting on his IG story a few weeks ago that vol1 was dropping May 21st and vol2 on June 11th


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 21, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> anybody know if the LPC drop is still happening today
> 
> I havent received any emails about the dropped but i remember Rado posting on his IG story a few weeks ago that vol1 was dropping May 21st and vol2 on June 11th


Thought when they shut down the website, the website said that they would have some news about the LPC drop on the 25th, but could be completely wrong though. Honestly not interested in this drop unless they do a KLP x LPC cross, or Blueberry. Then again since he supposedly lost that cut there’s probably not gonna be any Blueberry crosses for a while.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 21, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> I spoke to seedjunky about lit farms at the recent drop, he said Lit farms isn’t using his jealousy cut its lit farms cut that they probably found from their own pack of sherb x gelato 41. he did say that there should still be some good keepers in the lit packs but still isn’t the real jealousy pheno. Personally I wouldn’t buy from pack bandits he’s so called Vault drops are a bit high priced and if you look around you can still find a lot of his vault at retail price. I saw the temptation pack like 3 weeks ago on sale for $160 I still didn’t pick it up as I already have “Love” and a shit ton of ice cream cake crosses. All In all pack bandits is a good seed bank and have awesome drops. Except the vault drops are not my cup of seeds. Everyone remember these are just seeds so If we miss out on some there will always be something better or more in the future.


True that, that’s why i traded for it. He had Temptation listed at $500, so i traded a pack i had two of that i only paid 80 for, so that’s a pretty good deal in my book. Of course if i would’ve just sold it it would’ve fetched at least $500, but i’m happy with the trade. Honestly more interested in finding a nice male out of it(to hit Fudge Ripple and some other’s), and the one Tuna found looks and sounds really dank. Missed out on Tiki‘s version, and wanted to add another ice Cream Cake cross to the very limited amount i have. Would be lying though if i said i wasn’t more interested in the Grape Cream Cake and Purple ice Water (iCC x GCC so essentially iCC bx) from Harrypalms. Going to look for a nice iCC dominant male and GP dominant male to hit the GP bx fems or GP S1 fems. Figured Rado would’ve done an ice Cream Cake cross by now, but he probably won’t work with it due to its stability issues, and hopefully that can be worked out through some regular crosses.


----------



## Manny199420 (May 21, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> u running 18/6. what temps when lights on


Running 18/6 and sometimes 24 hours since I don’t have timer at the moment. I usually go upstairs and turn it off myself and when I can’t I just let it run 24
Hours. Temps are 72-75 nights and 80-82 during the day. Humidity is now 65


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 21, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Running 18/6 and sometimes 24 hours since I don’t have timer at the moment. I usually go upstairs and turn it off myself and when I can’t I just let it run 24
> Hours. Temps are 72-75 nights and 80-82 during the day. Humidity is now 65


You can get nice little timers from really any hardware store. Most of them are pretty cheap to, but they may be going into shock due to not being on a set schedule. Not 100% positive on that, but definitely could be a factor.


----------



## AdamAnt111 (May 21, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Half of garden pic. Black cherry punch, fuzzy pis, grape pie x animal cookies, lemon butter , skunk valley Haze x gushers, minute Maid, chapple,creamsicle 4 s1, sindaebzView attachment 4905430View attachment 4905434View attachment 4905436


What kind of medium is that your growing in, it looks interesting!


----------



## higher self (May 21, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Running 18/6 and sometimes 24 hours since I don’t have timer at the moment. I usually go upstairs and turn it off myself and when I can’t I just let it run 24
> Hours. Temps are 72-75 nights and 80-82 during the day. Humidity is now 65


Imo its not the timer bc I haven't been using timers for a few wks, then again I never let them go 24 hours. I'd say its the temperature, how you're watering or the pH


----------



## Manny199420 (May 21, 2021)

Yeah I think the light cycle can be an issue they need a break from those bright leds. I have a timer but I need to add an adapter since it’s two prong not 3 but I do have another timer that you control through WiFi that’s way better I know I have it stored somewhere I’ll find it. So what I think I should do is if it’s a ph problem since I’m growing in coco I’m going to purchase “cleanse” from Athena, since it cleans up salt build up make sure I wet the medium all the way until I get a ton of run off but I’m not sure if I should run cleanse with nutrients or nutrients. When I water I usually Ph around 5.8-6.0 In coco. I think another factor might be letting the medium get too dry between waterings.


----------



## Manny199420 (May 21, 2021)

* with nutrients or no nutrients


----------



## Manny199420 (May 21, 2021)

Thanks for everyone’s input and help by the way, appreciate all the advice.


----------



## lusidghost (May 21, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Yeah I think the light cycle can be an issue they need a break from those bright leds. I have a timer but I need to add an adapter since it’s two prong not 3 but I do have another timer that you control through WiFi that’s way better I know I have it stored somewhere I’ll find it. So what I think I should do is if it’s a ph problem since I’m growing in coco I’m going to purchase “cleanse” from Athena, since it cleans up salt build up make sure I wet the medium all the way until I get a ton of run off but I’m not sure if I should run cleanse with nutrients or nutrients. When I water I usually Ph around 5.8-6.0 In coco. I think another factor might be letting the medium get too dry between waterings.


You probably don't want to bypass the ground. Also why not let them veg under 24 if you don't have a timer?


----------



## higher self (May 21, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Yeah I think the light cycle can be an issue they need a break from those bright leds. I have a timer but I need to add an adapter since it’s two prong not 3 but I do have another timer that you control through WiFi that’s way better I know I have it stored somewhere I’ll find it. So what I think I should do is if it’s a ph problem since I’m growing in coco I’m going to purchase “cleanse” from Athena, since it cleans up salt build up make sure I wet the medium all the way until I get a ton of run off but I’m not sure if I should run cleanse with nutrients or nutrients. When I water I usually Ph around 5.8-6.0 In coco. I think another factor might be letting the medium get too dry between waterings.


I switched back to 100% coco. Dont let them get dry, when roots are established you can water more frequently so no salt buildup. Less is more with me for nutrients, I use Floranova Bloom for veg & flower along with 2 other additives not including pH down. 

What size pots are you using?


----------



## Railage (May 21, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Yeah I think the light cycle can be an issue they need a break from those bright leds. I have a timer but I need to add an adapter since it’s two prong not 3 but I do have another timer that you control through WiFi that’s way better I know I have it stored somewhere I’ll find it. So what I think I should do is if it’s a ph problem since I’m growing in coco I’m going to purchase “cleanse” from Athena, since it cleans up salt build up make sure I wet the medium all the way until I get a ton of run off but I’m not sure if I should run cleanse with nutrients or nutrients. When I water I usually Ph around 5.8-6.0 In coco. I think another factor might be letting the medium get too dry between waterings.


If that Athena “cleanse” is anything like Drip Clean, we run it daily in our nute tanks. I’ll take a pick of the bottle in a bit.


----------



## Manny199420 (May 21, 2021)

Yeah cleanse is exactly like drip of course they do the same thing just different types of acid in their ingredients. Right now I’m using aptus Ecozen but I’m running low don’t now if I should buy another bottle or switch to athen cleanse. Btw I wouldn’t want to run my lights 24 hours because 630 watts for that long will run up my electrical bill especially when I have 3 630 watt leds going already and you don’t wanna kill the life span of your lights. I have one veg room and two flowering rooms. I’m flowering in 3 gallon coco air pots by the way.


----------



## Manny199420 (May 21, 2021)

What do you guys think about using teas in coco during flowering? I’m guessing once a week by itself with no other nutrients?


----------



## JewelRunner (May 21, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Yeah I think the light cycle can be an issue they need a break from those bright leds. I have a timer but I need to add an adapter since it’s two prong not 3 but I do have another timer that you control through WiFi that’s way better I know I have it stored somewhere I’ll find it. So what I think I should do is if it’s a ph problem since I’m growing in coco I’m going to purchase “cleanse” from Athena, since it cleans up salt build up make sure I wet the medium all the way until I get a ton of run off but I’m not sure if I should run cleanse with nutrients or nutrients. When I water I usually Ph around 5.8-6.0 In coco. I think another factor might be letting the medium get too dry between waterings.


I never use cleanse or enzymes running athena and it works out well for me. Definitely run 18-6 with led, temps and humidity seem good. I would raise the temp By 5 degrees and see if that helps. They have that led lockout look for sure


----------



## JewelRunner (May 21, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> What do you guys think about using teas in coco during flowering? I’m guessing once a week by itself with no other nutrients?


Photosynthesis plus is stable in a reservoir. Highly recommend taking that route if you want to add some microbiology in coco. I’m pretty sure if you run cleanse or enzymes it’ll kill the microlife in the coco whether you feed teas or photosynthesis


----------



## Dividedsky (May 21, 2021)

Rado hooks it up with the freebies, just went down to the mailbox and got a free pack of Bob Saget with the Moneygun


----------



## Dividedsky (May 21, 2021)

Silly string...whatever that strain, who names a strain Bob Saget?


----------



## Railage (May 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Silly string...whatever that strain, who names a strain Bob Saget?


Obviously somebody loved Full House lolol...

Nah fuck Full House, wasn’t he on America’s Funniest Videos too? That shits way better

Full House sucks.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 21, 2021)

Railage said:


> Obviously somebody loved Full House lolol...
> 
> Nah fuck Full House, wasn’t he on America’s Funniest Videos too? That shits way better
> 
> Full House sucks.


Ya I mean Bob Saget is part of collective pop culture memories for us who were kids in the 90s. Loved American home funniest vids, his stand up is kind of wack, hes not really funny at all. Full House was corny shit. Steph tanner used to like her meth, DJ married an NHL player who's brother was my favorite NHL player of the 90s- Pavel Bure- the Russian Rocket, guy pretty much invented the dangle. DJ's husband Valarie was no slouch either but played for the Candians and I hate the Montreal Canadians! O ya and the Olsen twins are billionaires...nice


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 21, 2021)

money gun slusher candy milk all up on the site.
grabbed Cake Znatcher – (Wedding Cake x Grumpz)


----------



## TugthePup (May 21, 2021)

Pink certz tooo!!!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 21, 2021)

AdamAnt111 said:


> What kind of medium is that your growing in, it looks interesting!


It’s buildasoil los 3.0 soil bagged.


----------



## higher self (May 21, 2021)

I wait to be tempted by that Key Lime Pie x LPC cross


----------



## hilltopblazer (May 21, 2021)

ordered up some Money Gun and Slushers

stoked!


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 21, 2021)

Candy Milk and Tenacious still up for those interested.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2021)

Three in middle are roasted garlic margy, I got 1 more in a solo cup that was a little behind others when I transplanted. These and the headbanger hated the shitty soil I started them in but really caught up once transplanted into basement mix by royal gold.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Silly string...whatever that strain, who names a strain Bob Saget?


idk supposedly it got the moniker because someone was writing SAGE x and the X looked like a T. Now if strain is called Richard Pryor or Dave Chapelle, i need that, because i know i’m gonna be laughing my ass off at the dumbest shit.


----------



## higher self (May 21, 2021)

What's not funny is my solo Silly String damping off lol. Probably not going to pop more anytime soon that was its chance smh. Only had 2 out of many damp off.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 21, 2021)

Little wonder melon 7 nugg. This was the irony one. Tastes nice, the one I thought was loudest growing isn’t making the cut and the most promising one after drying and smoking is the #9 super stretchy one. It’s got a watermelon taffy kind of terp. Smelled citrusy growing. I have a tenth female that’ll come down in a week or so. She’s loud but gotta see how she dries out and smokes.


----------



## sourchunks (May 21, 2021)

1 candy milk and 2 tenacious restocked on site. Go gittitt!!


----------



## Datcoldboi (May 21, 2021)

Hmm can’t decide if I want a pack of Tenacious or Candy Milk


----------



## sourchunks (May 21, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Hmm can’t decide if I want a pack of Tenacious or Candy Milk


By the time you decide they'll both be gone...


----------



## Datcoldboi (May 21, 2021)

Yea I thought the store wasn’t gonna open until the 21st or something but I still check periodically & about 2 days ago it was a opened with a slight restock... still need a pack of Terp town!


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 21, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Hmm can’t decide if I want a pack of Tenacious or Candy Milk


From what i’ve seen people seem to like Gary Payton better, so personally if you just want one i’d go with Tenacious. They’re both sisters, so you’ll probably find identical offspring.


----------



## Datcoldboi (May 21, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> From what i’ve seen people seem to like Gary Payton better, so personally if you just want one i’d go with Tenacious. They’re both sisters, so you’ll probably find identical offspring.


Anyone know of a valid coupon code that works on the site? Thought I might ask before I check out lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 22, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> From what i’ve seen people seem to like Gary Payton better, so personally if you just want one i’d go with Tenacious. They’re both sisters, so you’ll probably find identical offspring.


Ya the tenacious sounds fire to me..gary payton x gushers. Damn. I was eyeing that one myself but I taking a break grabbing beans after my last purchase, time to get popping.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 22, 2021)

Pink Grapes "that" are shown



[Tkchem91/Gelatti × Bubble Gum Biscotti]






Most of these plants, I'm looking for how the spacing on these branches are and then going to make a clone Generation and take it from there.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 22, 2021)

Got the one’s i ordered today and also came with some of the Freshwater Taffy x Grape Gasoline freebies. Glad i never pulled the trigger on any because i got some of the one’s i was most interested in as freebies.


----------



## tman42 (May 22, 2021)

Blueberry Sundae day 29 of 12/12


----------



## JewelRunner (May 22, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Blueberry Sundae day 29 of 12/12
> View attachment 4906842View attachment 4906843View attachment 4906844View attachment 4906845


How it smell?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 22, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Blueberry Sundae day 29 of 12/12
> View attachment 4906842View attachment 4906843View attachment 4906844View attachment 4906845


Damn those blueberry Sunday's throwing serious frost rails!!


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 22, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Blueberry Sundae day 29 of 12/12



Very nice.. She is stacking well


----------



## tman42 (May 22, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> How it smell?


I will check it out tonight as I had been messing with everything in the tent and all of the smells were blended at the time.


----------



## tman42 (May 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn those blueberry Sunday's throwing serious frost rails!!





VTHIZZ said:


> Very nice.. She is stacking well


Thanks, she is looking pretty good so far, can't wait to see what she ends up like.


----------



## TugthePup (May 22, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Blueberry Sundae day 29 of 12/12
> View attachment 4906842View attachment 4906843View attachment 4906844View attachment 4906845


I am happy as shit i got in on these. Heads up NeptuneEU has a mess of Sundae crosses.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 22, 2021)

2 nilla wafer clones. Front and back right. Other is goji margy clone. Doing well. Will get pics of they mommas later
**excuse the burple from this thrown together clone area.


----------



## Railage (May 22, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I am happy as shit i got in on these. Heads up NeptuneEU has a mess of Sundae crosses.


I fuck with Neptune EU, takes a long as time to get to the starts but mine made it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 22, 2021)

Railage said:


> I fuck with Neptune EU, takes a long as time to get to the starts but mine made it.


Do they actually come in the breeder’s pack?


----------



## Railage (May 22, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Do they actually come in the breeder’s pack?


Mine were still in their sealed breeders pack.

I didn’t notice them saying anything about them coming out of the breeders pack on the site.

I emailed them this but didn’t get a reply


----------



## TugthePup (May 22, 2021)

Load up Nate lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 22, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Load up Nate lol


Damn i wish, the Otto Popz should suffice.


----------



## sourchunks (May 22, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Blueberry Sundae day 29 of 12/12
> View attachment 4906842View attachment 4906843View attachment 4906844View attachment 4906845


Frosty!! How's the BB terps?


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 22, 2021)

Day 19 flower grape preserves grape pie cherry on top and gushers. I think my last picture was wk 2


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 22, 2021)

Got some new pink grapes and weed nap pics. This pink grapes might be the nicest pheno I’ve ever found. Yield, terps, density, resin, every single metric by which I judge quality is top notch with this pheno. The other one is starting to look really promising and seems like more of a pink runtz leaner.



Weed nap is a seriously chunky cola. The other pheno is looking more promising with the amount of stretch she’s going through. I may not have to reveg this one after all. I still might because this pheno is solid I’ve thought all along that the other one will be better though. Next going into the big tent will be the two nicest gelato x bubblegum biscotti testers.


----------



## sourchunks (May 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Got some new pink grapes and weed nap pics. This pink grapes might be the nicest pheno I’ve ever found. Yield, terps, density, resin, every single metric by which I judge quality is top notch with this pheno. The other one is starting to look really promising and seems like more of a pink runtz leaner.
> 
> View attachment 4907005View attachment 4907006View attachment 4907007
> 
> Weed nap is a seriously chunky cola. The other pheno is looking more promising with the amount of stretch she’s going through. I may not have to reveg this one after all. I still might because this pheno is solid I’ve thought all along that the other one will be better though. Next going into the big tent will be the two nicest gelato x bubblegum biscotti testers.View attachment 4907004


can you describe the terp profiles?


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Day 19 flower grape preserves grape pie cherry on top and gushers. I think my last picture was wk 2View attachment 4906946


Looking awesome man, can’t wait to hunt through the pack of Grape Preserves i got, and the GP S1s


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 22, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looking awesome man, can’t wait to hunt through the pack of Grape Preserves i got, and the GP S1s


The preserves were all nice looking in veg the grape pies turned out good to had a rough start with the root rot but really turned around. Ended up giving 3 of 5 pie belly mutants to someone who wanted to keep flowering them. So I have 1 normal looking pie belly outta the whole pack and the other 1 is mutant looking but tall the othere 3 did not stretch at all stayed 2 feet tall I was astonished. So pretty disappointed in the pie belly. Maybe the normal one will be ok will c. Very impressed with my light at this point as well turning out to be worth the 1300$


----------



## JewelRunner (May 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> The preserves were all nice looking in veg the grape pies turned out good to had a rough start with the root rot but really turned around. Ended up giving 3 of 5 pie belly mutants to someone who wanted to keep flowering them. So I have 1 normal looking pie belly outta the whole pack and the other 1 is mutant looking but tall the othere 3 did not stretch at all stayed 2 feet tall I was astonished. So pretty disappointed in the pie belly. Maybe the normal one will be ok will c. Very impressed with my light at this point as well turning out to be worth the 1300$


What uvb diodes do those bars use


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> The preserves were all nice looking in veg the grape pies turned out good to had a rough start with the root rot but really turned around. Ended up giving 3 of 5 pie belly mutants to someone who wanted to keep flowering them. So I have 1 normal looking pie belly outta the whole pack and the other 1 is mutant looking but tall the othere 3 did not stretch at all stayed 2 feet tall I was astonished. So pretty disappointed in the pie belly. Maybe the normal one will be ok will c. Very impressed with my light at this point as well turning out to be worth the 1300$


Nice, well i’ll definitely keep my eye out when i pop some of the Pie Belly’s. Honestly been extremely happy with this cheap ass blurple light, the Gushers OG are really throwing down some rock hard, greasy, and stanky buds. Definitely going to upgrade before i start my next run though. Since i really won’t be able to run anything for the next two months i’m just going to stack up, and keep on eye on the deals thread.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 22, 2021)

Getting ready for the chop here in the next couple days, just waiting on the pots to dry out. #3 and #5 are up first(pic 1 and pic 6), then #1, and #2(pic 4 and pic 5), then #4 and #6(pic 2, 3, and 7), and #7 will probably need another week or 2(last pic with #3 leaning all over her). Definitely should’ve put up supports, but happy with how they did. They range from straight lemon gassy skunky OG, to gassy, creaminess, citrus, over ripe fruit, and an earthy/skunky like funk.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 22, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> can you describe the terp profiles?


The one that’s further along literally smells like grapes and gasoline. The other one is taking on more of a sharper sour fruit candy smell. They both smell awesome.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 22, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Getting ready for the chop here in the next couple days, just waiting on the pots to dry out. #3 and #5 are up first(pic 1 and pic 6), then #1, and #2(pic 4 and pic 5), then #4 and #6(pic 2, 3, and 7), and #7 will probably need another week or 2(last pic with #3 leaning all over her). Definitely should’ve put up supports, but happy with how they did. They range from straight lemon gassy skunky OG, to gassy, creaminess, citrus, over ripe fruit, and an earthy/skunky like funk.


Dude they look good...what type of nute regimen/ or organics are you using? I feel like you might be a lil too heavy on the N. I'm not sure though and don't take that as criticism-just a thought, I could definitely be wrong.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude they look good...what type of nute regimen/ or organics are you using? I feel like you might be a lil too heavy on the N. I'm not sure though and don't take that as criticism-just a thought, I could definitely be wrong.


appreciate that man, nah you’re definitely right though, flipped them once they got acclimated to the new soil(Fox farms ocean mix), and also hit them a little too heavy with Alaskan fish fertilizer veg(5-1-1) and Calmag during transition. So there’s definitely a lot of N still hanging around in the soil, tried flushing the best i could. The last two weeks been given them nothing but water, even got to the point where i pulled #3, and #5 out of the tent, put them in the bathtub, and gave them 3 gallons of water per gallon of soil(15 G). Using alaskan fish fertilizer bloom for flower, and it’s 0-10-10. Stopped using the veg nutes and Cal mag in like week three or four of bloom, but honestly probably shouldn’t of given them any, and let them eat up what was still in the soil. So i probably could push back, should would be more appropriate, harvesting them, and let them get a way more proper flush. Open to any ideas. Was thinking maybe hit them all with a good flush(3 G of water per G of soil), then just hit them with straight water for at least around 2 weeks, and then harvest. Probably would get a lot more amber trichomes than i would like, but since it’s all head stash i personally would rather smoke on something done right, and wasn’t rushed. Honestly prefer more of a couch lock relaxing buzz anyway. Added a pic of the nutrients and supplements i use if that helps any. if anyone has any pointers or tips DM me, so to not clog up the thread.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 22, 2021)

And another first for me. First time Rado has liked one of my IG posts. Definitely makes me happy to get noticed. Although I give most of the credit to the pink grapes


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Got some new pink grapes and weed nap pics. This pink grapes might be the nicest pheno I’ve ever found. Yield, terps, density, resin, every single metric by which I judge quality is top notch with this pheno. The other one is starting to look really promising and seems like more of a pink runtz leaner.
> 
> View attachment 4907005View attachment 4907006View attachment 4907007
> 
> Weed nap is a seriously chunky cola. The other pheno is looking more promising with the amount of stretch she’s going through. I may not have to reveg this one after all. I still might because this pheno is solid I’ve thought all along that the other one will be better though. Next going into the big tent will be the two nicest gelato x bubblegum biscotti testers.View attachment 4907004


Which did he notice for you out of these bunch? 1st or 3rd pic ?


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 22, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> What uvb diodes do those bars use


LG uv diodes 4 of them


----------



## Dividedsky (May 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> The one that’s further along literally smells like grapes and gasoline. The other one is taking on more of a sharper sour fruit candy smell. They both smell awesome.


This comment has be stoked seeing as in a few month my flower room will be filled to the brim with grape gas...s1, gastropop and cali raisins


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (May 23, 2021)

@TerrapinBlazin Got my first too!


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 23, 2021)

couple week old Gushers S1


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 23, 2021)

The 3 money gun I’m seeing through to the end. Two were weak and I decided to toss the two mutants as well. These are some of the most vigorous seedlings I’ve ever had. As soon as I get some more coco I’m putting the biggest, most vigorous of the gelato x bubblegum biscotti testers into flowering.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 23, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Which did he notice for you out of these bunch? 1st or 3rd pic ?


This is the pic he liked. I think I posted it here last week.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 23, 2021)

3 money gun in front
2 apple rain in back


----------



## prologger (May 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> The 3 money gun I’m seeing through to the end. Two were weak and I decided to toss the two mutants as well. These are some of the most vigorous seedlings I’ve ever had. As soon as I get some more coco I’m putting the biggest, most vigorous of the gelato x bubblegum biscotti testers into flowering.
> View attachment 4907819


I have 3 Money Gun, and 2 apple turnover regulars getting used to the outdoors right now. It’s been 30’s at night, 70’s daytime. They are hangin in there so far.


----------



## prologger (May 23, 2021)

I just ordered a pack of upside down frown. That freebie pack of Grumpz f2 was pretty impressive. Got a pack of meat pie as well. Can’t beat the price.


----------



## Datcoldboi (May 24, 2021)

So the LPC drop was pushed back from 5/21 right or did that happen?


----------



## tman42 (May 24, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> So the LPC drop was pushed back from 5/21 right or did that happen?


----------



## JewelRunner (May 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> The 3 money gun I’m seeing through to the end. Two were weak and I decided to toss the two mutants as well. These are some of the most vigorous seedlings I’ve ever had. As soon as I get some more coco I’m putting the biggest, most vigorous of the gelato x bubblegum biscotti testers into flowering.
> View attachment 4907819


what does weak and mutant look like? I rarely chuck a plant in veg based on growth. you never know if those are the fire plants or not until you finish em


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> This is the pic he liked. I think I posted it here last week.View attachment 4907821


Hair and all lol


----------



## JewelRunner (May 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Day 19 on the grape o nade and this tent need stripping again soon. A topanga lemon #6 on the left #4 on the right up front to fill the space. Close ups of a few different grape o nades.View attachment 4904110View attachment 4904111View attachment 4904113View attachment 4904114View attachment 4904115View attachment 4904116


Day 25 grape o nade. I’m still defoliating, 2nd least favorite thing to do besides trimming. There’s a few that look like they might yield smaller but at least two that look respectable in terms of weight at this stage. All but one have a good stretch to em. No ragrets doing a seed run of them in a big tent, at least not so far


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 24, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice, well i’ll definitely keep my eye out when i pop some of the Pie Belly’s. Honestly been extremely happy with this cheap ass blurple light, the Gushers OG are really throwing down some rock hard, greasy, and stanky buds. Definitely going to upgrade before i start my next run though. Since i really won’t be able to run anything for the next two months i’m just going to stack up, and keep on eye on the deals thread.


Yea ur plants look great with that blurple, nice job brotha. I wanna get a. Hlg rspec 600 or anoth 650 s as soon as i can. Im really trying to get away from hid lighting, the hlg is only 700 and it has good ppfd for the money.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Day 25 grape o nade. I’m still defoliating, 2nd least favorite thing to do besides trimming. There’s a few that look like they might yield smaller but at least two that look respectable in terms of weight at this stage. All but one have a good stretch to em. No ragrets doing a seed run of them in a big tent, at least not so farView attachment 4908613View attachment 4908614View attachment 4908616View attachment 4908617


Looks like they stacked nicely.


----------



## Datcoldboi (May 24, 2021)

Hoping some of the Birthday Cake & Gushers crosses I’m after are restocked on the 4th so I can grab them at the same time.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 24, 2021)

num num


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 25, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> what does weak and mutant look like? I rarely chuck a plant in veg based on growth. you never know if those are the fire plants or not until you finish em


Facts! Some of those mutants are the unicorns. From my experience they usually don’t yield the best but the quality is top notch. Chem D has some freaky mutant tendencies, OGKB obviously been the most popular, and plenty others. Just like fat girls mutants need some Love too lol


----------



## Manny199420 (May 25, 2021)

I had a mutant plant and by mutant I mean ugly leaves were growing not a single normal leaf on that plant it was so weird idk how but a month later those leaves disappeared like they didn’t fall off our anything they legit turned into normal leaves I think. I still have that plant and she looks normal stoped growing those weird shaped leaves and is really healthy haven’t flowered her or cloned her I just left her in the solo cup I really thought I wasn’t going to do anything with her. I regret not flowering her along with all the other plants. She was a Gary Payton cross btw


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 25, 2021)

So, can anyone tell me what kind of bug this is? Looks longer and skinnier than a spider mite and too small to be a thrips. I couldn’t get a better pic because I can’t find my jeweler’s loupe. They’re hitting my nice pink grapes and I’m starting to get some leaf damage. The pink grapes is too late in flowering to do a spinosad blast.


----------



## colocowboy (May 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So, can anyone tell me what kind of bug this is? Looks longer and skinnier than a spider mite and too small to be a thrips. I couldn’t get a better pic because I can’t find my jeweler’s loupe. They’re hitting my nice pink grapes and I’m starting to get some leaf damage. The pink grapes is too late in flowering to do a spinosad blast. View attachment 4909188


Looks like it could be thrips. Those aren’t wings are they?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 25, 2021)

found my jeweler’s loupe. Here’s some magnification. These fuckers are definitely damaging my leaves.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 25, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Looks like it could be thrips.


So just some super tiny thrips? Under magnification the abdomen is telling. Still probably have to bust out the spinosad to get rid of them. Last time I had thrips they were huge.


----------



## colocowboy (May 25, 2021)

Nymph stage, looks like.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 25, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Nymph stage, looks like.


Well, nobody is testing my buds and I firmly believe that the only thing spinosad residue does is show up on tests — I’m convinced it’s totally harmless but there’s still that pesticide stigma. I can try to treat the one pink grapes with a spray bottle and try to avoid the buds, but I obviously need to blast the tent.


----------



## colocowboy (May 25, 2021)

You might try cycling acidic versus alkali water spray to interrupted their life cycle. That can get you through flowering if it’s too late to be spraying. Acidic (citric acid) will kill 48 hours later alkaline water to keep the plants from swinging ph too hard.


----------



## colocowboy (May 25, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Its an aphid what u do with that is up to you.


It’s tough to tell in their nymph stage, both are equal magnitude of gross lol


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 25, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> It’s tough to tell in their nymph stage, both are equal magnitude of gross lol


Id rather those than mites though.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well, nobody is testing my buds and I firmly believe that the only thing spinosad residue does is show up on tests — I’m convinced it’s totally harmless but there’s still that pesticide stigma. I can try to treat the one pink grapes with a spray bottle and try to avoid the buds, but I obviously need to blast the tent.


How many you seeing


----------



## colocowboy (May 25, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Id rather those than mites though.


Agreed


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 25, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> How many you seeing


there’s one or two on most of the damaged leaves I checked, and I agree. Very glad it’s not mites. Just wish I could find my HVLP gun. There are enough thrips in there that I’m concerned about them maturing and swarming.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 25, 2021)

Okay so I pulled the plants out and blasted the 3 that are less mature, and blasted the walls of my tent, with a pump sprayer because my HVLP gun is MIA. On the other pink grapes that’s halfway through week 7, I just physically removed as many chewed on leaves as I could find. Probably not enough to eradicate them but I’m sure I slowed them down. I think one or two more treatments like this and they’ll be gone.


----------



## colocowboy (May 25, 2021)

Heck ya, even pressure with a garden hose can do a lot.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Okay so I pulled the plants out and blasted the 3 that are less mature, and blasted the walls of my tent, with a pump sprayer because my HVLP gun is MIA. On the other pink grapes that’s halfway through week 7, I just physically removed as many chewed on leaves as I could find. Probably not enough to eradicate them but I’m sure I slowed them down. I think one or two more treatments like this and they’ll be gone.


Could try washing them with 1:1 hydrogen peroxide/water. Spray the soil with it too supposed to kill eggs


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (May 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> there’s one or two on most of the damaged leaves I checked, and I agree. Very glad it’s not mites. Just wish I could find my HVLP gun. There are enough thrips in there that I’m concerned about them maturing and swarming.


Im a big fan of the "nuclear" options myself, but, for thrips during flower the best thing I have personally found are minute pirate bugs. I was thoroughly impressed with how fast and how many of those little bastards they could kill.


----------



## Snowback (May 25, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Facts! Some of those mutants are the unicorns. From my experience they usually don’t yield the best but the quality is top notch. Chem D has some freaky mutant tendencies, OGKB obviously been the most popular, and plenty others. Just like fat girls mutants need some Love too lol


I had an OGKB mutant from a pack of "citrus farmer" from Dungeon's Vault that fits that description perfectly. If not for that yield, she might still be around. Amazing flavor!


----------



## Snowback (May 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> found my jeweler’s loupe. Here’s some magnification. These fuckers are definitely damaging my leaves. View attachment 4909194


It looks like the larval stage of something. If you find out what, please post.


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2021)

This is not a place for anyone to try & peddle they seeds..
Keep that shit on IG.


----------



## Railage (May 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> This comment has be stoked seeing as in a few month my flower room will be filled to the brim with grape gas...s1, gastropop and cali raisins


Im stoked too, I got 8 Violet Fog phenos getting ready for flower now


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 26, 2021)

Thousand Pardons bout that y’all. A lot of awesome folks in this thread, that helped me out tremendously, and as rough as things are not trying to lose that privilege. Gushers OG getting floppy. Definitely should’ve put up some trellis, but just gonna have to tie branches up with string for now if they get to floppy. Should only have a week or two left, and I really hope they get rid of all that excess nutrients especially the nitrogen in the soil.Would hate making it to the finish line just for it to be harsh and taste like hay


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 26, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So just some super tiny thrips? Under magnification the abdomen is telling. Still probably have to bust out the spinosad to get rid of them. Last time I had thrips they were huge.


Kangen water works. Predator mites lady nugs green lacewings praying mantis dr zymes lost coast plant therapy AND having your plants in tip top shape and health are all good ideas here.


----------



## TugthePup (May 26, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Kangen water works. Predator mites lady nugs green lacewings praying mantis dr zymes lost coast plant therapy AND having your plants in tip top shape and health are all good ideas here.


I have deleted kangen messages over and over before replying because i dont want to sound like a snake oil salesperson. But man they work.


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 26, 2021)

Pie box stretching out a bit now, just a week in


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 26, 2021)

genuity said:


> This is not a place for anyone to try & peddle they seeds..
> Keep that shit on IG.


Who u talking about?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 27, 2021)

These are the starts of a few Apricot Stompers I have going on at the moment. 
Two of them are doing fine, and one is doing alright, got attacked by some pest. 

The fun part comes where you can train your plants to have spears, once you have some sort internodes forming.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 27, 2021)

Marmalade(my selection thus far), Sundae Sunset, (blue apricot sherb x grape gasoline), gelatti bx1 f2(my selection), colada (my only available selection since I only got to pop one bean), and a whole bunch of new stuff in the works. They’re very unhappy in they’re very small solo cups still.


----------



## Snowback (May 27, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> These are the starts of a few Apricot Stompers I have going on at the moment.
> Two of them are doing fine, and one is doing alright, got attacked by some pest.
> 
> The fun part comes where you can train your plants to have spears, once you have some sort internodes forming.
> ...


Tell me that those are dollar store bamboo skewers. I love using those things for small plants.


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 27, 2021)

Just to give everyone a heads up Cannarado is 35% off now through memorial day weekend over at Neptune


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 28, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Tell me that those are dollar store bamboo skewers. I love using those things for small plants.


Yes they are lol, I think I paid $2.50.


----------



## higher self (May 28, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Just to give everyone a heads up Cannarado is 35% off now through memorial day weekend over at Neptune


There goes my budget for new Rado crosses. Got a Key Lime Pie cross in regs from different breeeder so I won't have to worry about the Rado drop & stuff being sold out.


----------



## CaliWorthington (May 28, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Just to give everyone a heads up Cannarado is 35% off now through memorial day weekend over at Neptune


Yeah I picked up a pack of Rainbow Margy last night. I saw some mature bud and dry flower pics on IG that convinced me.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 28, 2021)

Pink grapes is starting to crown and she’s only at day 48 of 12/12. I guess I can add fast flowering to all the other awesome properties of this pheno. Can’t wait to grow this one again and really dial her in, as well as train her a lot better.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 28, 2021)

Roasted garlic margy 
Bottom row from right, 2 taller 1 shorty and I have 1 still in solo cup not pictured


----------



## colocowboy (May 28, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Pink grapes is starting to crown and she’s only at day 48 of 12/12. I guess I can add fast flowering to all the other awesome properties of this pheno. Can’t wait to grow this one again and really dial her in, as well as train her a lot better. View attachment 4911428View attachment 4911429


It=killed


----------



## Officialoracle420 (May 29, 2021)

More veg pics !! Is thread dead or what ?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 29, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> More veg pics !! Is thread dead or what ?


People might see me as the thread asshole, welp been growing longer than most and on different forums from 2009. Anyhow, you are going to need something to control the early stages Botrytis on your pictures closer to the bottom. 



This might help control what you have going on.


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2021)

The world is RE-OPENED you know....lol 
"No more locked doors"


----------



## higher self (May 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> People might see me as the thread asshole, welp been growing longer than most and on different forums from 2009. Anyhow, you are going to need something to control the early stages Botrytis on your pictures closer to the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 4911930
> 
> This might help control what you have going on.


Free sample on their website, thanks!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 29, 2021)

Some minor updates to what I have going on. 

Apricot Stompers 9, 10 




Pink Grapes # 1 , 2 , 5


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 29, 2021)

Tk91/Gelatti × Bubblegum Biscotti #, 2

Lights on /off


----------



## colocowboy (May 29, 2021)

Lost coast is great but I wouldn’t spray it on flowers, it’s made of essential oil‘s.


----------



## higher self (May 29, 2021)

Yeah they lost me with the spray even on harvest day lol. Would only use it in veg.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 29, 2021)

Pink Grapes 


Pink Grapes #5 close up shots.

( Plants like to be green "Lightgreen2k "
Veins, branches, leaves )

"What's up with all the purple stem guYs"

[Pink Runtz × Grape Gasoline]

Grape Gasoline [Grape Pie × Jet Fuel Gelato]


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 29, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Lost coast is great but I wouldn’t spray it on flowers, it’s made of essential oil‘s.


To be quick because they have a section to treat plants, I was just suggesting something that might be able to help. It's also expensive.


----------



## colocowboy (May 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> To be quick because they have a section to treat plants, I was just suggesting something that might be able to help. It's also expensive.


It’s really good though. I keep some around.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 29, 2021)

higher self said:


> Free sample on their website, thanks!


Yeah there is a free sample but you paying for the shipping is not worth it alone. 



I was just suggesting something to help that person. The problem spreads fast sigh. I have this bottle as back up, to other things. 
Back to rado...


----------



## higher self (May 29, 2021)

4 bucks for 2 gallon of spray isn't bad for how I would use it & ive got other sprays so didn't want to commit to larger bottle. Ive been getting samples from companies lately just to try


----------



## prologger (May 29, 2021)

Money Gun.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> People might see me as the thread asshole, welp been growing longer than most and on different forums from 2009. Anyhow, you are going to need something to control the early stages Botrytis on your pictures closer to the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 4911930
> 
> This might help control what you have going on.


Sulphur waaaaaay cheaper


----------



## prologger (May 29, 2021)

I’m gonna hafta start a neem oil/ dawn regimen already. Any other recommendations? The leaf eaters are starting early.


----------



## Snowback (May 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> People might see me as the thread asshole, welp been growing longer than most and on different forums from 2009. Anyhow, you are going to need something to control the early stages Botrytis on your pictures closer to the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 4911930
> 
> This might help control what you have going on.


Soybean oil eh? Interesting....


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 29, 2021)

Week 4 under the optic 650


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 29, 2021)

Grape pie s1grape preserves
cherry on top


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Sulphur waaaaaay cheaper


That maybe so, but I was just suggesting something to help immediately. 


Snowback said:


> Soybean oil eh? Interesting....


So it says and other stuff, a few people on other forums and here have spoken about this product. 

I have not really had to use thus product, but humidity swing come here and there.


----------



## colocowboy (May 30, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That maybe so, but I was just suggesting something to help immediately.
> 
> So it says and other stuff, a few people on other forums and here have spoken about this product.
> 
> I have not really had to use thus product, but humidity swing come here and there.


What’s not immediate about sulfur? It has the strongest knockdown and pests can’t become immune. It’s messy and smelly but I would argue it’s still the goat!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 30, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> What’s not immediate about sulfur? It has the strongest knockdown and pests can’t become immune. It’s messy and smelly but I would argue it’s still the goat!


That's is good @colocowboy , no is taking away from you. Leave that for the plant problems section. My original comment and yours I'm sure has been taken in by that person as away to help with there problem. 

"Goat to me would be Ozone / O3, but that opens up something for the plant problems section and how to use, ect ect.. "


----------



## colocowboy (May 30, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That's is good @colocowboy , no is taking away from you. Leave that for the plant problems section. My original comment and yours I'm sure has been taken in by that person as away to help with there problem.
> 
> "Goat to me would be Ozone / O3, but that opens up something for the plant problems section and how to use, ect ect.. "


Why so passive aggressive? I didn’t think you were taking away from me, What you said was factually inaccurate and I’m not dissing on you either but you always do that when someone holds you to account. I meant no offense, but facts matter. One last point, technically this IS a grow site, it’s appropriate to help people along, irrespective of the thread help and good information is what people come for!


----------



## Romulanman (May 30, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Pink Grapes View attachment 4911964
> View attachment 4911965
> 
> Pink Grapes #5 close up shots.
> ...





Lightgreen2k said:


> That's is good @colocowboy , no is taking away from you. Leave that for the plant problems section. My original comment and yours I'm sure has been taken in by that person as away to help with there problem.
> 
> "Goat to me would be Ozone / O3, but that opens up something for the plant problems section and how to use, ect ect.. "


Are you quoting someone else or yourself? Its kinda confusing. Quotations are used when quoting someone else.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 30, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Why so passive aggressive? I didn’t think you were taking away from me, What you said was factually inaccurate and I’m not dissing on you either but you always do that when someone holds you to account. I meant no offense, but facts matter. One last point, technically this IS a grow site, it’s appropriate to help people along, irrespective of the thread help and good information is what people come for!


Passive aggressive. Okay let me be my Normal self! Ahh mane, Listen I give a shit that it works. I was just saying that can be taken up here: 





Marijuana Plant Problems


The plant hospital... Having problems with a plant post it here.



www.rollitup.org





I agreed with you that the product works. I just gave that person suggestion that I really don't even care normally to help to tell the truth through past dealings, that's all man. 

The problem on his plants Ozone can take care of. But this is not the place for it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 30, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Are you quoting someone else or yourself? Its kinda confusing. Quotations are used when quoting someone else.


Myself.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Day 25 grape o nade. I’m still defoliating, 2nd least favorite thing to do besides trimming. There’s a few that look like they might yield smaller but at least two that look respectable in terms of weight at this stage. All but one have a good stretch to em. No ragrets doing a seed run of them in a big tent, at least not so farView attachment 4908613View attachment 4908614View attachment 4908616View attachment 4908617


The grape o nade labeled #1 is looking really promising. Looks like it’ll yield plus be purple and frosty AF. Kind of smells like purple weed hopefully no musty grape bs when it’s finished


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 31, 2021)

Num num week 8

nilla wafer week 8


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 31, 2021)

So #5 ended up throwing balls. Seen a lot of different warning signs but with how hectic things have been never really checked. So once i actually did she got the chop Wednesday. She was the only one, and made sure to thoroughly check the rest.


----------



## TugthePup (May 31, 2021)

Potato Head is gonna break some banks. Ive never had or saw a pick of LPC75


----------



## prologger (May 31, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> So #5 ended up throwing balls. Seen a lot of different warning signs but with how hectic things have been never really checked. So once i actually did she got the chop Wednesday. She was the only one, and made sure to thoroughly check the rest.


Had that shit happen on a Blueberry Sunday run. Had them trimmed up high too. Irritating as fuck. Always makes you wonder about the others in there.


----------



## prologger (May 31, 2021)

Blueberry Sundae sketch my niece drew up for the to go jars.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 31, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> So #5 ended up throwing balls. Seen a lot of different warning signs but with how hectic things have been never really checked. So once i actually did she got the chop Wednesday. She was the only one, and made sure to thoroughly check the rest.


Found some on my good pie belly and plucked like 10 off. Also found some on my big cherry on top,but its way in the back so its hard to c how many there are. I kind of dont feel like checking lol. Maybe ill just let it go, ive found that most early sacs are sterile anyways. Been a while since ive seen herms but with this run there was a lot of different strains. And cherry pie does have a reputation for throwin sacs. It grew great no stress, nutes were low, so i dunno. I lost my clone so i cut a branch from the big girl and thats when i noticed it


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 31, 2021)

prologger said:


> Blueberry Sundae sketch my niece drew up for the to go jars.View attachment 4913744


Talented


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 31, 2021)

prologger said:


> Had that shit happen on a Blueberry Sunday run. Had them trimmed up high too. Irritating as fuck. Always makes you wonder about the others in there.


True wouldn’t doubt this one got pissy from constantly opening the tent up to take pics at their bed time. So was most likely my fault trying to get good pics under natural lighting


----------



## Snowback (Jun 1, 2021)

A few nads down low on the gelatti biscotti as well. Picked em off. They are a little sensitive to stress too. Nice smells so far though. Still early.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 1, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> So #5 ended up throwing balls. Seen a lot of different warning signs but with how hectic things have been never really checked. So once i actually did she got the chop Wednesday. She was the only one, and made sure to thoroughly check the rest.


That sucks dude...we've all been there my man. My last plant that hermd on me looked fucking fire, crazy amount of trichomes, but I noticed early on the lack of pistils, which was a tell it was for sure a herm which it was.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 1, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> How's that Gary Payton? Powerzzzup keeps telling people that he never have out cuts of it sooooo idkkkk


Ya but people that work at facilities are taking them. Mass has cookies out the jar from what I hear


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 1, 2021)

Just copped a pack of Apple Sundae (Apple Juice x Sundae Driver) for 50$. Has anyone grown this strain before? Wondering if I got a good one


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jun 1, 2021)

Snobby Cat...Fuzzy Wig....and PB Pound Cake look promising....


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 1, 2021)

Stayed Golden said:


> Snobby Cat...Fuzzy Wig....and PB Pound Cake look promising....


Pb pound cake & offshore account & fuzzy wig maybe even entourage


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 1, 2021)

Fatty Arbuckle and Hawaiian Fanta on the way!


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jun 1, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Pb pound cake & offshore account & fuzzy wig maybe even entourage


Offshore account does look good too..


----------



## higher self (Jun 1, 2021)

I still might pick up Potato Head so I can make a cross with that. Also PB Poundcake & the dern freebie Chem D/Original Haze x LPC75 sounds dank af!


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 1, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> GLO is giving away KY Jealousy as a freebie along with crazy pricing on LIT gear.


I just ordered a pack of Apple Sundae from them. Wonder what I’ll get as a freebie


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 1, 2021)

higher self said:


> I still might pick up Potato Head so I can make a cross with that. Also PB Poundcake & the dern freebie Chem D/Original Haze x LPC75 sounds dank af!


The chem D/o haze pic he posted looks fire. That’s a Top Dawg creation, got a couple packs of pineapple Thai x chem D/O haze I’m stoked on. Gonna pop a bunch of fem shit soon but they might be up after that. I might pop a bunch of blueberry reg packs I have after that though idk yet.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> The chem D/o haze pic he posted looks fire. That’s a Top Dawg creation, got a couple packs of pineapple Thai x chem D/O haze I’m stoked on. Gonna pop a bunch of fem shit soon but they might be up after that. I might pop a bunch of blueberry reg packs I have after that though idk yet.


I have a pack of his pineapple thai x tres dawg its the real deal hope you get a pineapple leaner. Be ready 4 BIG plants


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 1, 2021)

What’s everyone going to try to grab during the drop? I can’t decide between that animal/shebet cross or bacio gelato. What do you guys think I should grab??


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 1, 2021)

Wanted Potato Head but i’ll be lucky to get potato soup lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 2, 2021)

So after an extremely thorough check only #1 and #7 didn’t throw balls. So that leads me to believe that’s most likely an error on my part. Only the low bottoms, so most likely wouldn’t drop any more through clone runs


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 2, 2021)

Found 2 good S1s so far and looks like I’ll find at least another 10-15 good ones. Going to be interesting to see if any in the other pack herm or the S1s once i get a better setup, and dial them in a lot better. Looks like #3, #6, and #2 are ready as well so they’ll get harvested, and fan leaves with no trichs stripped. I stripped most the water leaves but #5’s calyx to leaf ratio was insane, only got 20.4 G’s but she was by far the easiest plant I’ve trimmed. That’s coming from someone who hates trimming due to breaking out in hives too


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 2, 2021)

Does rado give freebies based on $$$ spent or does it not matter?


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 2, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Does rado give freebies based on $$$ spent or does it not matter?


I think people always get freebies, but you get more if you spend more. And this is only if you're ordering from his site and not one of the seedbanks.


----------



## higher self (Jun 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> The chem D/o haze pic he posted looks fire. That’s a Top Dawg creation, got a couple packs of pineapple Thai x chem D/O haze I’m stoked on. Gonna pop a bunch of fem shit soon but they might be up after that. I might pop a bunch of blueberry reg packs I have after that though idk yet.


I gotta peep that. Was looking for his IG yesterday but couldn't see anything on his page for some reason. Pineapple Thai cross sounds bomb I've got some Choc Thai seeds to pop myself. Lol too many options, sometimes I want to make one of those spinning wheels to spin & randomly pick what grow from the collection.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Jun 2, 2021)

higher self said:


> I gotta peep that. Was looking for his IG yesterday but couldn't see anything on his page for some reason. Pineapple Thai cross sounds bomb I've got some Choc Thai seeds to pop myself. Lol too many options, sometimes I want to make one of those spinning wheels to spin & randomly pick what grow from the collection.


If that's not trademarked may I steal the idea? Letting the wife choose just isn't random enough anymore.


----------



## higher self (Jun 2, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> If that's not trademarked may I steal the idea? Letting the wife choose just isn't random enough anymore.


The seed spinner is free for all to use! (pobably an app for that) Lol The wifey is definitely going to want to spin the wheel tho!


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jun 2, 2021)

Anyone have pics of candy milk progress?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Going to clone and strip then flip the 5 fatso x cheetah piss View attachment 4901157


Day 18 fatso x cheetah piss testers. I have a GMO I’m the back of the tent and two of the phenos of fatso/piss are just as stretchy. One is medium and two are low stretch set up on booster buckets to even put the canopy.


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 2, 2021)

Stayed Golden said:


> Anyone have pics of candy milk progress?


i got a pack going right now. 5/6 popped and are only about 6 inches tall. ill post pics once they get a little bigger


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 2, 2021)

no yo can spend 500 or 80 and you still will only get one freebie but if it only one they’re always fire


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 2, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> no yo can spend 500 or 80 and you still will only get one freebie but if it only one they’re always fire


Thanks for this info as this is how I was thinking it was.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 2, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Thanks for this info as this is how I was thinking it was.


If you buy 3 he throwing in some grape pie bx cross as well. I guarantee if you spent 500 there would be extra freebies included


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> If you buy 3 he throwing in some grape pie bx cross as well. I guarantee if you spent 500 there would be extra freebies included


Last few orders I’ve been getting grape pie fem crosses which I love & would like to try more of lol. Or it may have been grape gasoline... can’t remember. Whatever Tumz strain was on cuz that’s one I remember I got...


----------



## prologger (Jun 2, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> no yo can spend 500 or 80 and you still will only get one freebie but if it only one they’re always fire


The last 3 orders I put in, I got Apple Turnover freebies. The first pack had 9, and they all popped. This last one had 5, only 2 popped. I think the stocks getting old. Lmao. I just ordered a pack of upside down frown, and a pack of Meat Pie. Hopefully something else shows up.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 2, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> I just ordered a pack of Apple Sundae from them. Wonder what I’ll get as a freebie


If you ordered from GLO, I don't think he gives any freebies for Rado unless specified on the email list, which I'm sure its not. Order from Rado direct for the best freebies.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 2, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Last few orders I’ve been getting grape pie fem crosses which I love & would like to try more of lol.


Which Grape pie x did he give you ?


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 2, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> If that's not trademarked may I steal the idea? Letting the wife choose just isn't random enough anymore.


shuf seedlist.txt | head -n 1

how I've been rolling for years...


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 2, 2021)

I think the pink grapes is just about done. These buds are so damn heavy. Probably chopping her this weekend and putting in my gelato 41 x bubblegum biscotti. Think I’m gonna have to skip this first LPC drop. The money gun x LPC looks really cool, and I really want a gelatti 91 cross, but I’m just a little short on cash right now. I’m sure I’m not the only person who’s paying rent on the same day as the drop


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 2, 2021)

And the other pheno that I kept is looking pretty promising too. This one has way more of a sour candy smell like runtz but has that same lanky af grape gasoline structure.


----------



## prologger (Jun 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I think the pink grapes is just about done. These buds are so damn heavy. Probably chopping her this weekend and putting in my gelato 41 x bubblegum biscotti. Think I’m gonna have to skip this first LPC drop. The money gun x LPC looks really cool, and I really want a gelatti 91 cross, but I’m just a little short on cash right now. I’m sure I’m not the only person who’s paying rent on the same day as the drop View attachment 4914929View attachment 4914930View attachment 4914933View attachment 4914934


Yep. Payin rent, and Rado at the same time is fucked up. I ended up pullin the trigger on the upside down frown, and the meat pie last week. I was impressed by the Grumpz f2 freebies awhile back. I never ran zawtz, I’m hoping there is a keeper in that pack.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Think I’m gonna have to skip this first LPC drop. The money gun x LPC looks really cool, and I really want a gelatti 91 cross, but I’m just a little short on cash right now. I’m sure I’m not the only person who’s paying rent on the same day as the drop


If I get the packs I want I’ll be sure to pop one of each in your honor.... what’s the Vol 2 crosses look like? I may need to hold back a little myself. Lol


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jun 2, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> i got a pack going right now. 5/6 popped and are only about 6 inches tall. ill post pics once they get a little bigger


Cool beans. Can’t wait to hear bout the final product


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 2, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> If I get the packs I want I’ll be sure to pop one of each in your honor.... what’s the Vol 2 crosses look like? I may need to hold back a little myself. Lol


The only one from volume two that I know of for sure is the mango haze x LPC that he sent me a while back called mango mindset. I really hope there’s a cereal milk x LPC


----------



## a619ster (Jun 2, 2021)

*New Freebies! Who knows the lineage of zqueezit*


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> The only one from volume two that I know of for sure is the mango haze x LPC that he sent me a while back called mango mindset. I really hope there’s a cereal milk x LPC


That would be awesome... or a Gary Payton x LPC with Gary Payton x Cereal Milk as freebies lol.. I saw a strain list for the Vol. 2 drop just can’t recall where


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 3, 2021)

a619ster said:


> View attachment 4915150
> *New Freebies! Who knows the lineage of zqueezit*


Zkittlez/gushers


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 3, 2021)

They copy your style of this and bring the tech back to the companies. 

"Koppert" 

Apricot Stomper..


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 3, 2021)

Vol 2


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 3, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Vol 2


Thanks. New to Cannarado. Does he just add these to the radogear website on the drop dates? Lpc = London pound cake?


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 3, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4915407
> 
> They copy your style of this and bring the tech back to the companies.
> 
> ...


What the fuck is happening there? Is that a bunch of shadows and light glares making it look patchy?


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 3, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Thanks. New to Cannarado. Does he just add these to the radogear website on the drop dates? Lpc = London pound cake?


Yes, and the hot strains disappear in a matter of seconds while others seem to sit around forever. They usually get brought back a couple weeks later for a smaller drop of packs from those who ordered but didn't pay on time.

Yep. London Pound Cake 75.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 3, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> What the fuck is happening there? Is that a bunch of shadows and light glares making it look patchy?


Calm down. Ha

" what is happening there" f#$$*k lol. 

I don't know what you speak off or was trying to get off, but I do know what this plants is Green everything. 

Anything else sir?


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 3, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Calm down. Ha
> 
> " what is happening there" f#$$*k lol.
> 
> ...


Idk what was going on in that last pic but it made your plants look all fucked up. I figured it wasn't real but it was hard to tell.

Hey tho I see some purple on those stems bro. Didn't you quote yourself the other day asking why all these growers have purple stems and branches. You said,"( Plants like to be green "Lightgreen2k " Veins, branches, leaves )
"What's up with all the purple stem guYs"


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 3, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Idk what was going on in that last pic but it made your plants look all fucked up. I figured it wasn't real but it was hard to tell.
> 
> Hey tho I see some purple on those stems bro. Didn't you quote yourself the other day asking why all these growers have purple stems and branches. You said,"( Plants like to be green "Lightgreen2k " Veins, branches, leaves )
> "What's up with all the purple stem guYs"


To be quick with this, missed a watering, but most of that plant is green and I tire of this at this point .

You asked me a Question originally, about the lighting or some shit. and I replied. You might want to ask others about there plants. 

@Romulanman p.s this might be for a Mom.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 3, 2021)

Oh fuck I’m gonna have to make sure to get that LPC x sundae driver. Maybe the S1 as well but probably just the sundae driver.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 3, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Thanks. New to Cannarado. Does he just add these to the radogear website on the drop dates? Lpc = London pound cake?


yes and yes. You have to be really on top of it for the rare ones. Sometimes the site glitches a little bit right after the drop when it gets swarmed.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> yes and yes. You have to be really on top of it for the rare ones. Sometimes the site glitches a little bit right after the drop when it gets swarmed.


Thanks all. I just ordered sundae doho off that site. Does the drop get announced on IG? Appreciate it for a cannarado newb


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 3, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Thanks all. I just ordered sundae doho off that site. Does the drop get announced on IG? Appreciate it for a cannarado newb


yeah IG is the best place to find info on the drops. Follow both @reallycannarado and @cannaradopnw and you’ll get all the info.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 3, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Thanks all. I just ordered sundae doho off that site. Does the drop get announced on IG? Appreciate it for a cannarado newb


Also sign up for the newsletter. Instagram posts get deleted or are hard to find a lot of the time.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 3, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Vol 2


I’m guessing there’s a few that’s going to be released on both vol. 1 & 2 like animal cookies & white runtz/gushers or are they different In some way?


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 3, 2021)

I think I'm going to grab a pack of Gucci Links just so that I can make Gucci Mane references throughout my grow.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2021)

Anyone running slushers? I started three. Ones a runt. Ones very strong Slurricane looking. Third one is shaped like a trio instead of side to side shape sort of? Tri leaf or whatever. Odd.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 3, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone running slushers? I started three. Ones a runt. Ones very strong Slurricane looking. Third one is shaped like a trio instead of side to side shape sort of? Tri leaf or whatever. Odd.


Throw up some pictures if you could. I'll be running them in a few months and would like to know what to expect.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 4, 2021)

Thinktankseedbank is live with the drop now yall!!!


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 4, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Thinktankseedbank is live with the drop now yall!!!


I can see their IG, but I am not finding a website to purchase. Do you through IG?

Thanks for the notice, happy Friday!

Edit: 2pm pst drop


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 4, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Sometimes you might put in multiple orders in a short time frame and just might get multiple testers that you just might not have enough room to run at the time. I too have GMO x Zawtz that is going into its place here in a couple more weeks and I do not feel bad at all. I ran other testers that were sent before those. At least he ran it, maybe take the positive and give back to someone at some point.


What's up with these Gmo testers from mid March? Do have any pictures that you can Link the Thread?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 4, 2021)

might grab some gucci links or raz cran.

but really wanna know when the zawtz line drops?

anyone know?


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 4, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> might grab some gucci links or raz cran.
> 
> but really wanna know when the zwatz line drops


Is there a list of the crosses for rest? Saw Gucci via Thinktank post but nothing else. Thx


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 4, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Is there a list of the crosses for rest? Saw Gucci via Thinktank post but nothing else. Thx


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 4, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4916182


Thank you


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 4, 2021)

Which one of the Vol 1 crosses will sell out first?


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 4, 2021)

Im new but ill guess. potato head, fatty, snobby.

Does this work just like normal sourcing? Hit the site, fill your cart, then its cash honor system or gear gets released?


----------



## higher self (Jun 4, 2021)

Nothing really grabbing me with this drop. Already got some KLP stuff in so PB Poundcake. I always held off on Dosi crosses since I've yet to run my F2 packs. PB Poundcake just sounds like an automatic banger!


----------



## quiescent (Jun 4, 2021)

I thought not many good options this round compared to volume 2 but then I got to thinking about it. I'm gonna try to get a couple from this one. There's a few very well thought out crosses on this drop, less hype.


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 4, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I thought not many good options this round compared to volume 2 but then I got to thinking about it. I'm gonna try to get a couple from this one. There's a few very well thought out crosses on this drop, less hype.


After you secure what you want let us know what you are seeing. Its hard to pick apart all the crosses. Especially if one has limited strain experience.


----------



## quiescent (Jun 4, 2021)

So if lpc is berry, lemongrass with some piney sweetness there are a few crosses that would also have that going for them. That's what I am looking at. 

The bacio cross - my favorite gelato. The sour forum cookies cross would probably be a good grower and wouldn't stomp on the lpc at all. The sherbet/animal cookies would cross well considering that's half of the lpc. The white runtz/gushers would be a good combo, digging the white runtz I've got right now. I was talking to a guy a few weeks ago who said the key lime pie was his favorite cookie type cut.


----------



## quiescent (Jun 4, 2021)

I got my Gucci Links and Grip Clock. Might pop the Gucci Links on arrival.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 4, 2021)

Was trying to get Dosi cross it wasn’t included in the drop


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 4, 2021)

Gucci Potato and Face Palm.


----------



## higher self (Jun 4, 2021)

Yeah never even saw PB Poundcake


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 4, 2021)

What y’all get ?? I got pb x lpc, pyxy x lpc , & fatso x lpc


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 4, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yeah never even saw PB Poundcake


I got one!!


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 4, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What y’all get ?? I got pb x lpc, pyxy x lpc , & fatso x lpc


Fomo lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 4, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> I can see their IG, but I am not finding a website to purchase. Do you through IG?
> 
> Thanks for the notice, happy Friday!
> 
> Edit: 2pm pst drop


Yeah ig only


----------



## higher self (Jun 4, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I got one!!


Nice! Must have been very few packs of that


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 4, 2021)

Grabbed potatoe and mouth coat


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 4, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Was trying to get Dosi cross it wasn’t included in the drop


Yeah it was but super limited I was told


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 4, 2021)

Cannarado Genetics - PB POUNDCAKE - 6+ Feminized Seeds - Hembra Genetics Collection

for those lookin


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 4, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Cannarado Genetics - PB POUNDCAKE - 6+ Feminized Seeds - Hembra Genetics Collection
> 
> for those lookin


Yeah you can find many of them elsewhere... I almost always go through radogear unless it’s something I just have to have.


----------



## BowserME17 (Jun 4, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yeah never even saw PB Poundcake


Check hembra genetics for the Pb pound cake and 1 offshore account left!! I Hit them up at 1pm to grab those two. Just grabbed snobby cat, face palm, whirled peas, bukbuk bobuk, and fuzzy wig from the site


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 4, 2021)

grabbed a pack of Snobby Cat - (Cheetah Piss x LPC75)


----------



## nc208 (Jun 4, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yeah it was but super limited I was told


That's the one I grabbed, Everything Dosidos touches turns fire. The colab He did with Phinest to make Peanut Butter Souffle makes me think this should be a crazy heater.


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jun 4, 2021)

Lol snobby cat was gone at 1:59!


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 4, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What y’all get ?? I got pb x lpc, pyxy x lpc , & fatso x lpc


----------



## sebacabe (Jun 4, 2021)

Buenos días, ¿qué genética me recomiendas para una buena producción y que te dejes entrenar muy bien? ya que planeo hacer mainlining lst, etc. Si pudiera decirme algunos de los genes que están disponibles en su sitio web oficial, se lo agradecería.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 4, 2021)

Stayed Golden said:


> Lol snobby cat was gone at 1:59!


I got lucky, there was one left and someone's cart expired


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 4, 2021)

I put a bid in for our boy Nate Dogg on Tenacious. No PBLPC for me


----------



## sebacabe (Jun 4, 2021)

Good morning, what genetics do you recommend for a good production and that you let yourself train very well? since I plan to do mainlining lst, etc. If you could tell me some of the genes that are available on your official website, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 4, 2021)

I ended up getting PB pound cake from hembra unfortunately, & Offshore Account from the drop. Hope I made a decent selection.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 4, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I put a bid in for our boy Nate Dogg on Tenacious. No PBLPC for me


I never saw tenacious either...


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 4, 2021)

seedsherenow has some of the new drops, They have PB Poundcake for those who are looking, just dropped @420pst


----------



## a619ster (Jun 4, 2021)

Damn that shit went quick, got on site 1 min early and cheetah piss and white runtz x were already sold out. Win some loose some


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 5, 2021)

Zawtz x Cheetah Piss start of week 5. Very very loud and going to be greasy and knee-high yielder.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 5, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Zawtz x Cheetah Piss start of week 5. Very very loud and going to be greasy and knee-high yielder. View attachment 4916707


What is the structure like on them got any whole plant pics


----------



## higher self (Jun 5, 2021)

Was thinking about the PB Poundcake at hembra now sold out but I like ordering direct from Rado & the freebies sealed the deal for me with the LPK drop. Bought a camera instead so I can take some decent pictures again. Phone with no flash & LED lights is annoying af trying to get some pics.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 5, 2021)

Just chopped down the pink grapes at day 56. Those buds were so heavy and dense I didn’t see any reason to let her go longer. Moved in the 2 nicest blue apples and the nicest of the testers. Also just put a pink grapes clone outside. I plan to scrog this pheno both indoors and outdoors.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 5, 2021)

Num Num week 9


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 5, 2021)

Nilla Wafer


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 5, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Nilla Wafer
> View attachment 4917023
> View attachment 4917024View attachment 4917025


I have 4 of these going now. Looking promising to say the least


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> What is the structure like on them got any whole plant pics


Sure I’ll post some better pics later this evening. But I wasn’t focused on structure at all really since how I grew out all my ladies this round. Kinda like a sog


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 5, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Sure I’ll post some better pics later this evening. But I wasn’t focused on structure at all really since how I grew out all my ladies this round. Kinda like a sog


All good saw the video on IG homie


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 5, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Just chopped down the pink grapes at day 56. Those buds were so heavy and dense I didn’t see any reason to let her go longer. Moved in the 2 nicest blue apples and the nicest of the testers. Also just put a pink grapes clone outside. I plan to scrog this pheno both indoors and outdoors.


Did you take any shots of the whole plant? Do or can you show what it looks like? (More than just the top bud) Thanks Man.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 6, 2021)

Here’s a little of Gushers OG #6 i trimmed up to burn. She’s loud, and looks absolutely gorgeous. Can’t wait to get it all trimmed up, and give it a good cure


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Jun 6, 2021)

SCJedi said:


> Long shot post but does anyone have a pack of PB Soufflé or a cutting they'd part with. Lots to trade. PM if you can help!


The phinest/cannarado lava cake collab? I only had room for 2 of the PB souflee fems from tissue culture (dosi x lava cake) & 1 of them is biggest plant I've vegged; very excited! I have 10 beans left; If this is the correct strain lmk buds.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 6, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> The grape o nade labeled #1 is looking really promising. Looks like it’ll yield plus be purple and frosty AF. Kind of smells like purple weed hopefully no musty grape bs when it’s finished View attachment 4912885View attachment 4912886


Various grape o nade day 38


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2021)

Week 5 grape preserves grape pie s1 a gushers s1 and cherry on top. Lots of small buds on these girls the 2nd cherry on top looks like a average yield but the rest look low. Do yell think this could be from to much light from the optic 650s or just genetics? No signs of stress from the light at all but buds are small.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Various grape o nade day 38
> View attachment 4918016View attachment 4918017View attachment 4918018View attachment 4918019


ThaT looks amazing. Love your buds man you always got fire


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Num Num week 9
> View attachment 4917021
> 
> View attachment 4917022


Wow very nice find


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2021)

sebacabe said:


> Good morning, what genetics do you recommend for a good production and that you let yourself train very well? since I plan to do mainlining lst, etc. If you could tell me some of the genes that are available on your official website, I would appreciate it.


Go to radogear.com and get what u want do some research on what u may want. Nothing is that stable when growing all these hybrid crosses. Thats why we clone and do pheno hunts. Or you can try strainly and get verified clones that have been grown already. I got a really. Nice sundae driver cut from pnw strainhunter on strainly. Good luck.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 7, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> ThaT looks amazing. Love your buds man you always got fire


Thanks brotha appreciate it. You’re plants looking great too! That 2nd pic is grape pie S1? Looks a lot like my grape o nade in my 2nd pic. That plant is throwing comically tiny buds, luckily the other ones are putting down some weight. I always know when my light is too intense because I’ll blow a top out and bleach the shit out of it lol. I get good results heavily stripping fans under led. I try to leave the top two but if they’re shading something they usually get binned also.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 7, 2021)

Couple Take5 phenos.

View attachment IMG_1992.JPG

View attachment IMG_1984.JPG

Hmm anyone know how to get these pics to be viewable without having to click the attachment? I used the 'insert image' button.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> Couple Take5 phenos.
> 
> View attachment 4918310
> 
> ...


You have to select insert thumbnail or full sized images. Basically if you want people to be able to skip it (thumbnail) or zoom and higher quality (full size)


----------



## jillxjilly (Jun 7, 2021)

yeeeeeeehawwww i think I'm about a month away from being able to harvest my first Cannarado genetics! (Back to Cookies and Fatso!)

looks like it's time to begin the daunting task of deciding on beans for the next grow... kinda feel like going more the classic route for next time, if anyone has any (off-topic =p) recommendations


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 7, 2021)

jillxjilly said:


> yeeeeeeehawwww i think I'm about a month away from being able to harvest my first Cannarado genetics! (Back to Cookies and Fatso!)
> 
> looks like it's time to begin the daunting task of deciding on beans for the next grow... kinda feel like going more the classic route for next time, if anyone has any (off-topic =p) recommendations


Start a post w a poll!!!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2021)

Aheadatime said:


> Couple Take5 phenos.
> 
> View attachment 4918310
> 
> ...


Damn im jelly of yall,


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Thanks brotha appreciate it. You’re plants looking great too! That 2nd pic is grape pie S1? Looks a lot like my grape o nade in my 2nd pic. That plant is throwing comically tiny buds, luckily the other ones are putting down some weight. I always know when my light is too intense because I’ll blow a top out and bleach the shit out of it lol. I get good results heavily stripping fans under led. I try to leave the top two but if they’re shading something they usually get binned also.


Its a grape preserve. Im glad i found a banger in the grape pie bxs, cause finding a good grape pie is pretty tuff, although. Its different looking than rados cut, i love that shit. The daily grape and. Daily special and my driver clone are amazing. Takes a lot of hunting to find them gems. Hard work does payoff, most the time


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2021)

Ill be keeping a nice gushers s1 a couple of the grape pie. S1s and a cherry to run again and decide if any are worth keepin


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 7, 2021)

Gushers OG #1 all finished and trimmed up. Smells absolutely amazing. Terps are like Lemon Tree and 41 mixed to make a heavenly blend. Going for a 4 week cure, if i can keep my hands out the cookie jar. Also a top to #6 starting to trim her up now.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 7, 2021)

@Greybush7387 @JewelRunner both y’all’s runs look amazing


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 7, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Week 5 grape preserves grape pie s1 a gushers s1 and cherry on top. Lots of small buds on these girls the 2nd cherry on top looks like a average yield but the rest look low. Do yell think this could be from to much light from the optic 650s or just genetics? No signs of stress from the light at all but buds are small.View attachment 4918115View attachment 4918116View attachment 4918117


the cut of CP i had(back in NorCal), grew small rock hard buds, but the terps were out of this world amazing


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2021)

gushers s1 number 2 this one I'm gonna give another go


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2021)

Grape pie s1ssmall buds Definitely not keeper material maybe the 1st pic I think I saved that one not sure I smoked while cloning and got mixed up labeling grape pie and grape preserves. Each pic is a different pheno from under the 600 hps I have another in the led tent


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 7, 2021)

Has anyone bought from glo? If so, do they usually send tracking? Bought a pack from them like a week ago. Still haven’t heard anything from them. Emailed about tracking. Nothing.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> @Greybush7387 @JewelRunner both y’all’s runs look amazing


Thanks bud


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 7, 2021)

Some minute maid, lemon g x grape pie , and a creamsicle 4 s1(clearwaterbuds not rado) since I love the look of her I included it. Cheers.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 7, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Has anyone bought from glo? If so, do they usually send tracking? Bought a pack from them like a week ago. Still haven’t heard anything from them. Emailed about tracking. Nothing.


Dont worry not even a little bit. Glo is cool and you're good.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Has anyone bought from glo? If so, do they usually send tracking? Bought a pack from them like a week ago. Still haven’t heard anything from them. Emailed about tracking. Nothing.


They take a bit we've all ordered from there. A few issues not the best service but prices are unbeatable. Don't send cash cause he may say it never came always use a card or get tracking. Keep emailing you should be fine but it could take a while he's not consistent at all.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 7, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Grape pie s1sView attachment 4918566View attachment 4918567View attachment 4918568small buds Definitely not keeper material maybe the 1st pic I think I saved that one not sure I smoked while cloning and got mixed up labeling grape pie and grape preserves. Each pic is a different phenomenon from under the 600 has I have another in the led tent


Definitely some small buds all around there. Wonder what's up ??? I'll be flowering mi e here soon so well have some things to compare too soon. Bet its fire bud though??


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Some minute maid, lemon g x grape pie , and a creamsicle 4 s1(clearwaterbuds not rado) since I love the look of her I included it. Cheers. View attachment 4918569View attachment 4918570View attachment 4918571View attachment 4918572View attachment 4918573


That runs gonna be awesome


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 7, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> creamsicle 4 s1(clearwaterbuds not rado) since I love the look of her I included it. Cheers.


Looks good! Does Creamsicle 4 S1 smell like a creamsicle, which is an orange and cream popsicle?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 7, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Definitely some small buds all around there. Wonder what's up ??? I'll be flowering mi e here soon so well have some things to compare too soon. Bet its fire bud though??


Definitly. Not a lot of keepers in the s1s or the preserve, they vegged nice just dont produce,it happens... Sadly


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 7, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Definitly. Not a lot of keepers in the s1s or the preserve, they vegged nice just dont produce,it happens... Sadly


Thanks man !!! Yeah I have 1 grape preserves going into flower at same time here soon too. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 7, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> They take a bit we've all ordered from there. A few issues not the best service but prices are unbeatable. Don't send cash cause he may say it never came always use a card or get tracking. Keep emailing you should be fine but it could take a while he's not consistent at all.


I paid with a card so I should be good. But no tracking was ever sent.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 7, 2021)

Good guys don’t mind salt


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 8, 2021)

Silly String and Private Banana X Grape Gasoline as freebies!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 8, 2021)

Gushers OG #7 all trimmed up. She was the runt of the bunch, but what she lacks in size, she definitely makes up for in terps. Zero Gushers smell whatsoever, straight skunky, diesel, lemon pledge, and earthy funk


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 8, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> I paid with a card so I should be good. But no tracking was ever sent.


Usually takes him about a week or two at the most, some have waited longer. As long as you paid with a card you’re good, and for the prices it’s worth the wait imo.


----------



## Houstini (Jun 8, 2021)

Apple earth (platinum bubba x sour apple) Oregon outdoor in 100 gallon organic soil.


----------



## prologger (Jun 9, 2021)

Just got a couple packs to run indoor. I’m gonna try and find a keeper in that Zawtz pack to keep around awhile.


----------



## McStrats (Jun 9, 2021)

Is there a Cannardao strain that is similar to Sour Diesel? looking for one close to Blue Dream also. I'm getting ready to do my first Cannarado grow in August and would like to get something similar to these


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 9, 2021)

McStrats said:


> Is there a Cannardao strain that is similar to Sour Diesel? looking for one close to Blue Dream also. I'm getting ready to do my first Cannarado grow in August and would like to get something similar to these


You might have luck with his Frozen Margy crosses looking for strong diesel dom geno or Twins(Sour Dubble x Birthday Cake), and at $40 for a 6+ pack of fems definitely would be a good/cheap place to start. His Blueberry crosses are pretty much gone, so if you can get your hands on one your golden.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 9, 2021)

prologger said:


> Just got a couple packs to run indoor. I’m gonna try and find a keeper in that Zawtz pack to keep around awhile.View attachment 4919566


I wonder if that’s chem d x chem sis or the chem sis s1 that gets passed as chem D


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 9, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I wonder if that’s chem d x chem sis or the chem sis s1 that gets passed as chem D


Man I hope its actual chem d, thats the whole reason I bought the meatpie. 

Edit, my bad I see you meant the other cross.


----------



## prologger (Jun 9, 2021)

Moneygun.


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 9, 2021)

5 candy milk and 5 tenacious doing well in veg. Lost a few tenacious seedlings to wind last week. I have no idea what to expect since Ive never smoked, seen, or grown any of the parents. Anybody tried cereal milk or Gary Payton before?


----------



## prologger (Jun 9, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I wonder if that’s chem d x chem sis or the chem sis s1 that gets passed as chem D


Good question. I’ll have to look into that.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 9, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> 5 candy milk and 5 tenacious doing well in veg. Lost a few tenacious seedlings to wind last week. I have no idea what to expect since Ive never smoked, seen, or grown any of the parents. Anybody tried cereal milk or Gary Payton before?


From what i’ve heard Cereal Milk has more of fruity pebbles funk with some light gassy gelato terps, while GP is basically gassy funky gelato. Haven’t tried either yet, so excited to see what can be found in the offspring.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 9, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Day 18 fatso x cheetah piss testers. I have a GMO I’m the back of the tent and two of the phenos of fatso/piss are just as stretchy. One is medium and two are low stretch set up on booster buckets to even put the canopy. View attachment 4914802View attachment 4914803View attachment 4914804View attachment 4914805


Day 25 fatso x cheetah piss female #1



Guessing fatso leaner


----------



## djsleep (Jun 9, 2021)

prologger said:


> Just got a couple packs to run indoor. I’m gonna try and find a keeper in that Zawtz pack to keep around awhile.View attachment 4919566


Interested in how the zawtz pack treats you! Been eying Upside Down Frown for a while. seems like a real heavy hitter


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 9, 2021)

Gushers OG #6, my personal favorite out of them all. Legend/Respect OG terps on roids, but stacked 10x better then any pure OG i’ve ran. Definitely could’ve been dialed in a lot better(especially with a way better light), but would be flat out lying if i said all of the Gushers OG didn’t absolutely blow away my expectations. Lovely OG terps on a sturdier frame, stacked way harder, a better flower structure then every OG cut i’ve ran(Larry, SFV, Fire, WiFi, Chem 4 OG(not a pure OG but definitely was amazing), Alien OG, Florida OG seedlings from DNA), and could stand toe to toe with my personal favorite pure SFV in the terp department(if not beat it by a hair, and it’s not even cured yet).


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 9, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Gushers OG #6, my personal favorite out of them all. Legend/Respect OG terps on roids, but stacked 10x better then any pure OG i’ve ran. Definitely could’ve been dialed in a lot better(especially with a way better light), but would be flat out lying if i said all of the Gushers OG didn’t absolutely blow away my expectations. Lovely OG terps on a sturdier frame, stacked way harder, a better flower structure then every OG cut i’ve ran(Larry, SFV, Fire, WiFi, Chem 4 OG(not a pure OG but definitely was amazing), Alien OG, Florida OG seedlings from DNA), and could stand toe to toe with my personal favorite pure SFV in the terp department(if not beat it by a hair, and it’s not even cured yet).


Nice, good to know. How does this compare to other rado strains you have grown?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 9, 2021)

djsleep said:


> Interested in how the zawtz pack treats you! Been eying Upside Down Frown for a while. seems like a real heavy hitter


Man these zawtz x cheetah piss are off the chain in every way!!


----------



## djsleep (Jun 9, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Man these zawtz x cheetah piss are off the chain in every way!!


Half the reason I havent caved on the upside down frown is knowing this will be dropped this year. Waiting to see what crosses there are for zawtz and cheetah piss. Plant limits means I can't get through seeds quickly. Gotta get more lights so I can get my other tent going and start perpetual


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 9, 2021)

Gushers OG #6, my personal favorite out of them all. Legend/Respect OG terps on roids, but stacked 10x better then any pure OG i’ve ran. Definitely could’ve been dialed in a lot better(especially with a way better light), but would be flat out lying if i said all of the Gushers OG didn’t absolutely blow away my expectations. Lovely OG terps on a sturdier frame, stacked way harder, a better flower structure then every OG cut i’ve ran(Larry, SFV, Fire, WiFi, Chem 4 OG(not a pure OG but definitely was amazing), Alien OG, Florida OG seedlings from DNA), and could stand toe to toe with my personal favorite pure SFV in the terp department(if not beat it by a hair, and it’s not even cured yet).


Lightgreen2k said:


> Nice, good to know. How does this compare to other rado strains you have grown?


honestly i’m a little biased being an OG terp fiend, but Blueberry Sundae definitely has a more exquisite terp profile, and personally the Gushers OG is definitely in my top 3 of strains from seed. Fudge Ripple being first, Cookie bagseed second, and Gushers OG third. Then Blueberry Sundae, Lemonessence, and then Animal Cookies bagseed. So that’s some really good company, and out of all the different bagseeds or packs i bought Gushers OG is holding down that 3 spot with a vice grip. Who knows though some of these other Gushers crosses, GP crosses, etc could not only nudge out Gushers OG but the Fudge Ripple.
From my experience with the one pack the Gushers doesn’t completely dominate the moms best attributes, but adds her best attributes as well.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 10, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> 5 candy milk and 5 tenacious doing well in veg. Lost a few tenacious seedlings to wind last week. I have no idea what to expect since Ive never smoked, seen, or grown any of the parents. Anybody tried cereal milk or Gary Payton before?


I’m not a huge hype strain person, but bought a really nice eighth of each from a dispensary and really really liked them. The Gary Payton was just a solid taste and that eighth was pretty strong. The Cereal Milk really did taste/smell like the milk leftover from a bowl of Fruity Pebbles. It was pretty wild. Ha.


----------



## quiescent (Jun 10, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> From what i’ve heard Cereal Milk has more of fruity pebbles funk with some light gassy gelato terps, while GP is basically gassy funky gelato. Haven’t tried either yet, so excited to see what can be found in the offspring.


Pretty much this right here. 

The GP is great for daytime. It had a hint of fine hardwoods on the backend on what was described. You could have someone who hates on cookies this and that chug some of that down and they'd probably ask for more.

My cereal milk had some light pine to it the first couple weeks of flowering but it's getting a strong berry sweetness around day 30 of flower. I like the structure and vigor on the cereal milk, not like most cookies fam stuff.


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 10, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Pretty much this right here.
> 
> The GP is great for daytime. It had a hint of fine hardwoods on the backend on what was described. You could have someone who hates on cookies this and that chug some of that down and they'd probably ask for more.
> 
> My cereal milk had some light pine to it the first couple weeks of flowering but it's getting a strong berry sweetness around day 30 of flower. I like the structure and vigor on the cereal milk, not like most cookies fam stuff.


So you have a cereal milk?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 10, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Pretty much this right here.
> 
> The GP is great for daytime. It had a hint of fine hardwoods on the backend on what was described. You could have someone who hates on cookies this and that chug some of that down and they'd probably ask for more.
> 
> My cereal milk had some light pine to it the first couple weeks of flowering but it's getting a strong berry sweetness around day 30 of flower. I like the structure and vigor on the cereal milk, not like most cookies fam stuff.


Appreciate you sharing your experience with her. Where i’m at if it’s in a mylar bag 95-98% chance it’s fake, most likely just purple punch, some Gelato’s most likely 33 since its widely available, but if you’re really lucky maybe it’s a good batch of sherb or a rarer Gelato, and if you actually luck out and get the real deal you’re most likely here on vacation or someone that lives out west in their family was kind enough to bring some legit stuff over. Only legit mylar bag i’ve seen is Pink Runtz(once and $80 a 1/8th i’m glad i passed, because that batch of Pink Runtz was extremely disappointing), the terps were absolutely amazing, almost like a nerds rope or something, but definitely didn’t have that punch imo.


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 10, 2021)

I see cannarado using the cherry pie cut, anyone have a cut?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 10, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> I see cannarado using the cherry pie cut, anyone have a cut?


i wish, don’t know how easy she is to track down nowadays, but about 5-7 years ago you would have to really search, and hunt down every lead. That was in Trinity county too, just a short trip to Humboldt, and the sketchiest clone transaction ever on the side of the road off 299. Dude was always like that going forward too, but his Green Crack, Black Cherry Soda, CP, Urkle, Gorilla Grapes, took a while to get him to come off it but GG4, and a whole bunch of others.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 11, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> i wish, don’t know how easy she is to track down nowadays, but about 5-7 years ago you would have to really search, and hunt down every lead. That was in Trinity county too, just a short trip to Humboldt, and the sketchiest clone transaction ever on the side of the road off 299. Dude was always like that going forward too, but his Green Crack, Black Cherry Soda, CP, Urkle, Gorilla Grapes, took a while to get him to come off it but GG4, and a whole bunch of others.


Is definitely out there and available. I’ve seen it at a few places and when I come across it again I’ll share it here for y’all.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 11, 2021)

Quick pics of a room full of some serious dank .


----------



## MiselfCare (Jun 11, 2021)

Grape stank hopefully I'll get to flip soon. Depends on how her sister recovers. To embarrassed to even post her in here.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 11, 2021)

The three main plants you see. Slushers. Slurricane x gushers by cannarado. They all look the same, IMO


----------



## quiescent (Jun 11, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> So you have a cereal milk?


I have a cut I'm vetting out currently, the cookies fam cut. I have no reason to not believe that it's legit at this point.


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 11, 2021)

First clone run of my 2 sundae Driver keepers. 3 plants of each. Day 35 flower. Fruity pebbles pheno top pic. Cookie pheno bottom pic. Looks and smells like Cookies with more berry gas.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 11, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Day 25 fatso x cheetah piss female #1
> 
> View attachment 4919817View attachment 4919818View attachment 4919819
> 
> Guessing fatso leaner


That's some nice development for 25 days.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 11, 2021)

Roasted garlic margy, about 2 weeks of 11/13, smaller one had a few male flowers forming. Plucked them but if more show she'll get the axe. My nice 1 last batch was tallest plant so I'm not mad the small one is sexually confused, not expecting much from it anyway. 2 of 4 were males I chopped already.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 11, 2021)

Some good and bad:

Out of 8 "Gelatti Biscotti" there were 6 males and only 2 females, so I decided to do some chucking. I chose the 2 nicest males for the job.

The Bad:

Both males hermed out. One of them was about a 50/50 herm (nasty!) and the other was about a 90/10. Had to get rid of them both.

The Good:

The 2 females, although having a couple lower nads removed earlier, are looking and especially smelling beautiful. Both smells seem to be a pleasant variation of Gelato. I am hoping that they turn out well. 

Sadly, this strain is far too unstable to do any breeding work with in the future.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 11, 2021)

Snowback said:


> That's some nice development for 25 days.


Yeah they’re putting on more than the gmo cut at this point, she takes her time tho. Hope they stop stretchin shit already slightly above the light. Lots of weaving to keep shit from whiting up and blowing out.


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 11, 2021)

I know this is not the grow light forum but I am growing cannarado strains. So what do you guys think on LED vs cmh for veg. Thinking of using cmh to save the light span of my leds


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 11, 2021)

pie box around 3 weeks in now, interesting smell atm excited to see how it develops. Bit behind my top dawg strain in terms of frost but has the terp advantage right now 4 sure


----------



## higher self (Jun 11, 2021)

Got one Shave Ice female out of three so far can smell a little bit of the Sherb in her. Still got a few beans left to pop but only if I don't get a male out of these will I consider germing more.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 11, 2021)

I thought Vol. 2 of the LPC was supposed to drop today?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 11, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> I thought Vol. 2 of the LPC was supposed to drop today?


25th


----------



## Bodah1 (Jun 12, 2021)

Heyo I never post. Here’s my pheno picks of Bazookas and Dosidos x Grape Pie bx . About 2 months old now


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 12, 2021)

Mail box caught on fire today..


----------



## Snowback (Jun 12, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> I know this is not the grow light forum but I am growing cannarado strains. So what do you guys think on LED vs cmh for veg. Thinking of using cmh to save the light span of my leds


It'll do fine.


----------



## higher self (Jun 12, 2021)

Had to chop my Lem Lam's aka Sunshine Pucker's (Lambsbread x Lemon G) down a month into flowering awhile ago. Just now putting another plant in flower. She doesn't stretch too much so could of vegged longer but im hunting & keeping things small.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 12, 2021)

Grape pie s1


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 12, 2021)

Cherry on top


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 12, 2021)

Grape Preserves


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 12, 2021)

The gushers s1 I'm not keeping lol weird small buds


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 12, 2021)

Another grape preserves


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 12, 2021)

The whole tent. I found 2 of 5 of the preserves yielded decent the others were very small buds so there are some decent ones in there just nothing for me that's gonna take the spot of my keepers I have already these are week 6 I believe


----------



## MiselfCare (Jun 12, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Grape Preserves View attachment 4922030


Looks like a wet dream for oil makers


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 12, 2021)

Anybody have a photo of vol 2 lpc?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 12, 2021)

higher self said:


> Had to chop my Lem Lam's aka Sunshine Pucker's (Lambsbread x Lemon G) down a month into flowering awhile ago. Just now putting another plant in flower. She doesn't stretch too much so could of vegged longer but im hunting & keeping things small.
> 
> View attachment 4921671


lambsbread is mad old school great weed tho good luck man


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 12, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Looks like a wet dream for oil makers


I wouldnt know never tried, but they should be good to puff. Lots of grape pie terps up in there.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 12, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Anybody have a photo of vol 2 lpc?


----------



## higher self (Jun 12, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> lambsbread is mad old school great weed tho good luck man


Thanks! Should have no problems this time around. Probably my 4th run with this plant, I'd say its more Lemon G. I do have my Double Jamaican line I need hit this with, keeping this around until then.

Might pick up the Gelatti cross from vol 2


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 12, 2021)

When is the drop?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 12, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> When is the drop?





Officialoracle420 said:


> View attachment 4922080


I mean this person posted the drop before you even asked.. It does say Friday June 11th.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 12, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I mean this person posted the drop before you even asked.. It does say Friday June 11th.


Lol


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 13, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> 25th


Thanks


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 13, 2021)

Came in Saturday morning. Thinking im gonna pop the offshore first.


----------



## YourMarriages (Jun 13, 2021)

Slushers!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 13, 2021)

These are all of the cannarado strains I'm about to harvest in a few weeks now. Can't wait!!! Its going to be hard to make selections since most of the garden is going great !!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 13, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> These are all of the cannarado strains I'm about to harvest in a few weeks now. Can't wait!!! Its going to be hard to make selections since most of the garden is going great !! View attachment 4922708


Good to hear any more minut maid pics


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 13, 2021)

Grape Gasoline


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 13, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Grape Gasoline View attachment 4922861


That's a pretty plant.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 13, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That's a pretty plant.


They are a very beautiful strain for sure. And everything else to back that up as well. From an original pack of grape Gasoline not the s1's I have had outstanding luck ...most of the 8-10 I've popped have just been amazing in every way and stone the hell out of me. But this may be my final keeper out of the few I'm flowering.


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 13, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> These are all of the cannarado strains I'm about to harvest in a few weeks now. Can't wait!!! Its going to be hard to make selections since most of the garden is going great !! View attachment 4922708


Killer lineup bra!! I just talked to my friend that's growing about 30 cuts and is having a hard time with selection. I asked him what's the top 3 cuts you would keep as head stash....then I asked him what are the top 3 strains you'd keep for production....that's at least a start. Gotta get rid of the good to keep the great.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 13, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Grape Gasoline View attachment 4922861


That run is looking killer man. I love sea of green, all those colas!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 14, 2021)

jcdws602 said:


> Came in Saturday morning. Thinking im gonna pop the offshore first.


you were supposed 2 get a second free pack of gp bx cross if you buy 3 packs


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jun 14, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> They are a very beautiful strain for sure. And everything else to back that up as well. From an original pack of grape Gasoline not the s1's I have had outstanding luck ...most of the 8-10 I've popped have just been amazing in every way and stone the hell out of me. But this may be my final keeper out of the few I'm flowering.


Out of curiosity how do you “keep” your keepers? Do you reveg the already flowering plant? Take cuttings, flower the cutting, and keep the seed for mother? Or take a cutting, flower the seed, and keep the cutting as a mother? Always wondered what method people choose..


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 14, 2021)

Stayed Golden said:


> Out of curiosity how do you “keep” your keepers? Do you reveg the already flowering plant? Take cuttings, flower the cutting, and keep the seed for mother? Or take a cutting, flower the seed, and keep the cutting as a mother? Always wondered what method people choose..


once cutting roots throw the original mother in flower keep the clone


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jun 14, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> once cutting roots throw the original mother in flower keep the clone


That way gets you bud faster IMO....I personally take a clone and flower that. Keep the seed as a mother. I read plants from seed have better root structure n bla bla. It takes longer to see some buds, but hey.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> you were supposed 2 get a second free pack of gp bx cross if you buy 3 packs


I ended up buying the offshore account from another seed vendor since it was sold out on rados site. Didn't get any freebies either from that vendor but they did gift me a freakin tootsie roll lol.


----------



## higher self (Jun 14, 2021)

Stayed Golden said:


> That way gets you bud faster IMO....I personally take a clone and flower that. Keep the seed as a mother. I read plants from seed have better root structure n bla bla. It takes longer to see some buds, but hey.


Same but it really depends. Doing a small plant SOG so clones work best for me. Keep mothers bonsai size by defoliating fan leaves & taking back up cuts in water bottles. When I have extra clones I'll cull the seed plant bc clones are smaller & make more space so things don't get out of hand while waiting for the smoke test. I grow for my own head stash so don't mind running things smaller until I find something that I really need jars full of!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 14, 2021)

I have no certain way of doing things. I will re veg or clone a bud if I didn't already have a backup clone. But I just keep a mom take cuts flower the mom ect


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks for the replies! Cool to see how others handle finding the gems and keeping them


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 14, 2021)

jcdws602 said:


> I ended up buying the offshore account from another seed vendor since it was sold out on rados site. Didn't get any freebies either from that vendor but they did gift me a freakin tootsie roll lol.


 wtf a tootsie roll that’s hilarious, actually better then no freebies at all was it seedshere now?


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 14, 2021)

Should I purchase bacio x lpc or the shebet x animal cross???


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 14, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> wtf a tootsie roll that’s hilarious, actually better then no freebies at all was it seedshere now?


Sure was and since I'm in Phoenix Arizona it was melted to hell so I didn't even want to eat the damn thing lol.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 14, 2021)

Topanga lemon #6 the lemonade pheno


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 14, 2021)

Shots of one of the phenos of the wonder melons I won’t run a second time. I have a 3 or 4 phenos I’ll run again but I’m pretty sure the female labeled #9 is the keeper. Tastes like watermelon with a little sour and candy mixed in. They all came out frosty dense and tasty. I’ve only given out the stuff that didn’t make the cut and it’s been well received


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 14, 2021)

My mini blueberry sundae... 
Found a few seeds in some buds and have no idea from where or what plant lol. It's a pheno hunt for Terps so it's all good !!!


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 14, 2021)

Sundae Driver day 38. She looks very close to finished with no more white hairs and swollen but I'm gonna take her till her leaves fade out.


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jun 15, 2021)

Got my first ever gear from rado today. Hope the hype is real...how you guys feel about about the silly string freebie?


----------



## YourMarriages (Jun 15, 2021)

Found some sacs on one of the slushers! It was on one branch only. I haven't had this before not sure if it's worth saving.


----------



## higher self (Jun 15, 2021)

Stayed Golden said:


> Got my first ever gear from rado today. Hope the hype is real...how you guys feel about about the silly string freebie?


The freebie nobody is going to pop anytime soon lol! I did but the seedling damped off


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 15, 2021)

1 of the 3 Gary x cheetahs was looking like this SMH still got two they look ok only week 1 or two so this actually could be a male wonder what happened in Rado breeding area Definitely don't look like a herm


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 15, 2021)

YourMarriages said:


> View attachment 4923746Found some sacs on one of the slushers! It was on one branch only. I haven't had this before not sure if it's worth saving.


Pluck em off and keep trukin


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jun 15, 2021)

higher self said:


> The freebie nobody is going to pop anytime soon lol! I did but the seedling damped off


Lol..... I figure no one must’ve bought any of the bob cross from him for him to give them away. I always have this weird feeling that ppl get caught up too much with the hype strains, and it’ll be these neglected strains that’ll have some real unicorns. Never know...but you’re right. I won’t be popping them anytime soon lmao


----------



## higher self (Jun 15, 2021)

Stayed Golden said:


> Lol..... I figure no one must’ve bought any of the bob cross from him for him to give them away. I always have this weird feeling that ppl get caught up too much with the hype strains, and it’ll be these neglected strains that’ll have some real unicorns. Never know...but you’re right. I won’t be popping them anytime soon lmao


It's probably exactly like that & IMO why would Rado even use the Bob Saget clone if it was some mids? It would be easier for us growers if these breeders actually had descriptions for theirs chucks but you know how that goes. Otherwise it's just a few IG posts & us speculating what will be the best


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jun 15, 2021)

higher self said:


> It's probably exactly like that & IMO why would Rado even use the Bob Saget clone if it was some mids? It would be easier for us growers if these breeders actually had descriptions for theirs chucks but you know how that goes. Otherwise it's just a few IG posts & us speculating what will be the best


Facts.


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 15, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> My mini blueberry sundae...
> Found a few seeds in some buds and have no idea from where or what plant lol. It's a pheno hunt for Terps so it's all good !!! View attachment 4923601View attachment 4923602View attachment 4923603


Dibs?


----------



## prologger (Jun 16, 2021)

Money Gun.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 16, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Dibs?


On beans from this ??


----------



## Rocco_sifredrik (Jun 17, 2021)

Have anyone grown weednap? Doing it My next run


----------



## MiselfCare (Jun 17, 2021)

Finally got my other grape stank healthy enough to share Don't pay attention to the poorly made net that she's already tearing apart


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 17, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> On beans from this ??


Yes please


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 17, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Various grape o nade day 38
> View attachment 4918016View attachment 4918017View attachment 4918018View attachment 4918019


This grape on nade looks real cookie structured and the only one with much lemon smell. The nugs are small but dense. she seems to be filling out a bit now especially the middle meat. One of the smellier ones in flower. there’s another one that looks like it’ll yield decent that’s loud sweet grape, smells amazing.
Day 49


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 17, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Yes please


PM me


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 17, 2021)

Cherry on top


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 17, 2021)

Grape preserves


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 17, 2021)

gorgeous!! tiny little buggers tho 
seems like Rado's gear been following that trend lately


----------



## prologger (Jun 17, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> gorgeous!! tiny little buggers tho
> seems like Rado's gear been following that trend lately


Hopefully they get a little weight outdoor.


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 17, 2021)

i hope so...i got candy milk and tenacious in veg gonna give them a couple more weeks before flip.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 17, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> gorgeous!! tiny little buggers tho
> seems like Rado's gear been following that trend lately


Grape preserves isn't cannarado its clearwaterbuds fyi


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 17, 2021)

Is it me or is this thread getting a bit slow haven’t seen a lot of people posting their gear they recently picked up


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 17, 2021)

A lot of obstacles in my grow, have an upstairs bedroom with 3 grow tents. Got the humidity down but now with summer having heat issues. Got a bigger ac hoping that works. Found two leaves with a tiny speck of possibly pm I didn’t wanna chance it so I removed a shit load of fan leans and cleaned up all the lower growth that doesn’t reach my light also sprayed them down since I’m in week 3 of flowering. Everything is good now only issue is I think I stunted my grow on week 4 now and they look about the same as they did before I trimmed everything.


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 17, 2021)

I suspect the pm came from when I tripped my circuit breaker, all my fans and lights turned off on me. I have a bunch of cannarado gear going, luckily have cuts in a separate room what do you guys think even if it was a small amount of pm should I lol everything and start fresh, or is this manageable?


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 17, 2021)

Forgot to ask, since I’m too far out now to spray anything, as a preventative, does root drenching kill mold if ipm is absorbed through the leaves? Or will doing that only kill what ever is in the soil such as aphids root rot or gnats. Need to find a way to prevent this thing from coming back during flowering.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 17, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> gorgeous!! tiny little buggers tho
> seems like Rado's gear been following that trend lately


Idk about that, it all depends on the genetics in a particular cross. This fatso x cheetah piss is dwarfing my gmo cut so far. Gmo to the right


----------



## Fatshill (Jun 17, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Is it me or is this thread getting a bit slow haven’t seen a lot of people posting their gear they recently picked up



Just for you


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 17, 2021)

Haha thanks Bro!!!


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 17, 2021)

I got the face palm too, along with the cheetah piss and money gun cross. Regret not getting that bacio ‍


----------



## Fatshill (Jun 17, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> I got the face palm too, along with the cheetah piss and money gun cross. Regret not getting that bacio ‍


Bacio was my first grab, but damn shit goes fast on drops . First time going for a cannarado drop . Had to go elsewhere for the PB Poundcake! Im sure you cant go wrong with any of em though


----------



## quiescent (Jun 18, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Forgot to ask, since I’m too far out now to spray anything, as a preventative, does root drenching kill mold if ipm is absorbed through the leaves? Or will doing that only kill what ever is in the soil such as aphids root rot or gnats. Need to find a way to prevent this thing from coming back during flowering.


Dr Zymes is safe to spray in flower for pm. I'd go for the medium dose. Could try some alkaline water as well.

A light top drench/spray with the zymes would kill whatever is on the soil surface.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Jun 18, 2021)

Attitude got a gushers crosses in stock. Just grabbed a money gun.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Idk about that, it all depends on the genetics in a particular cross. This fatso x cheetah piss is dwarfing my gmo cut so far. Gmo to the rightView attachment 4925554


All genetics, nice stack bro!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 18, 2021)

Garanimals aka GrapeAnimals this is a lower branch that broke off a week early. Terps are ridiculous!!! Starting to figure her out after a few runs. Also have some grape pie x animal cookies from green line seed co to compare to the real thing!!


----------



## quiescent (Jun 19, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Dr Zymes is safe to spray in flower for pm. I'd go for the medium dose. Could try some alkaline water as well.
> 
> A light top drench/spray with the zymes would kill whatever is on the soil surface.


I forgot to mention that your feed is a tad rich, especially in N. All the extra sugar-sap in your plant gives the pm a great spot to set up camp.


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 19, 2021)

Anyone ran the Watermelon Gushers ? 

I was just going to pull the trigger on some but I'm stepping out of my comfort zone here, I've been growing strictly 1 or 2 breeders for the last few years ( inhouse Genetics, and some Karma Genetics ), so looking for some insight. 

Please let me know.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 19, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> Anyone ran the Watermelon Gushers ?
> 
> I was just going to pull the trigger on some but I'm stepping out of my comfort zone here, I've been growing strictly 1 or 2 breeders for the last few years ( inhouse Genetics, and some Karma Genetics ), so looking for some insight.
> 
> Please let me know


Sounds like a good one. No one here has ran cocomero as the mom yet..


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 19, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> Anyone ran the Watermelon Gushers ?
> 
> I was just going to pull the trigger on some but I'm stepping out of my comfort zone here, I've been growing strictly 1 or 2 breeders for the last few years ( inhouse Genetics, and some Karma Genetics ), so looking for some insight.
> 
> Please let me know.


Yes they've been ran before. You should feel like stepping into the super dank club and no other way. Cannarado gear is up there wi ty h the best of the best. I find best with Cannarado Clearwaterbuds Inhouse Compound Jungleboys Wyeastfarms


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 19, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Garanimals aka GrapeAnimals this is a lower branch that broke off a week early. Terps are ridiculous!!! Starting to figure her out after a few runs. Also have some grape pie x animal cookies from green line seed co to compare to the real thing!! View attachment 4926182


GLO - Gelato 25 x (Grape Pie x Animal Cookies) was fire.

Smelled like gas, sweet, doughy, grape, cookies.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 19, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> GLO - Gelato 25 x (Grape Pie x Animal Cookies) was fire.
> 
> Smelled like gas, sweet, doughy, grape, cookies.


Yeah always wondered how good or not his gear was. So had to try... Plus I couldn't find actual garanimals seeds just the cut.


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 19, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yes they've been ran before. You should feel like stepping into the super dank club and no other way. Cannarado gear is up there wi ty h the best of the best. I find best with Cannarado Clearwaterbuds Inhouse Compound Jungleboys Wyeastfarms



Ha, impulse buy, got 12 on the way ! There's some canarado freebies included called " Socks ", sound interesting lol gonna fill my 15 pot flood n drain up with these and see how it goes.


----------



## Nex420 (Jun 20, 2021)

Red Meds


----------



## ItsIntheGenectics (Jun 20, 2021)

Anyone looking for a pack of Sundae Driver?


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 20, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Red Meds
> View attachment 4927605View attachment 4927606


love the sativa growth. Thinking about popping the panama red x sour apple.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 20, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yes they've been ran before. You should feel like stepping into the super dank club and no other way. Cannarado gear is up there wi ty h the best of the best. I find best with Cannarado Clearwaterbuds Inhouse Compound Jungleboys Wyeastfarms


Cannarado over inhouse all day. They have similar genetics except inhouse marks their gear up 200% over rados prices. I'd even say rado has better selection than inhouse. I have ran some fire from inhouse- don't get me wrong. My dolato was fire and still have a cut of slurricane I'll never get rid of but I have found with inhouse you'll get some phenos that have killer bag appeal with absolute shit potency. Wyeast brings the fire for sure.


----------



## Fatshill (Jun 21, 2021)

ItsIntheGenectics said:


> Anyone looking for a pack of Sundae Driver?


Yeah , I could be ! Feel free to send me a dm


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 21, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> PM me


Me too lol if you see anymore


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 21, 2021)

One of my tenacious phenos is purple in veg. Reminds me of the DJ short Blueberry I grew a while back. I'm gonna transplant today and start posting pics.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 21, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> One of my tenacious phenos is purple in veg. Reminds me of the DJ short Blueberry I grew a while back. I'm gonna transplant today and start posting pics.


post it up thats crazy


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 21, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yes they've been ran before. You should feel like stepping into the super dank club and no other way. Cannarado gear is up there wi ty h the best of the best. I find best with Cannarado Clearwaterbuds Inhouse Compound Jungleboys Wyeastfarms


Can u say who ran them? I dont remember seeing them and i wanna know how the cocomero is cause i have the f2s


----------



## higher self (Jun 21, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Can u say who ran them? I dont remember seeing them and i wanna know how the cocomero is cause i have the f2s








Cannarado genetics


I may not agree with all the hype strains cannarado has been breeding with lately but regardless I've found some stunners in his gear. That to me looks like a shitty pheno they gave you. Gusher x cocomero gelatti



www.rollitup.org





Shit looks killer, glad I got a pack!


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 22, 2021)

Tenacious purple pheno. Like I said the only other plant I've seen like this was Dj Short Blueberry. I have 5 phenos and none of the others have even a little purple,,,,,all green. it's not a deficiency its genetics.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Cannarado over inhouse all day. They have similar genetics except inhouse marks their gear up 200% over rados prices. I'd even say rado has better selection than inhouse. I have ran some fire from inhouse- don't get me wrong. My dolato was fire and still have a cut of slurricane I'll never get rid of but I have found with inhouse you'll get some phenos that have killer bag appeal with absolute shit potency. Wyeast brings the fire for sure.


The thing with Wyeast is that the best stuff immediately sells out. Mind you, this is the Cannarado forum so I guess you guys know all about that


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 22, 2021)

Snowback said:


> The thing with Wyeast is that the best stuff immediately sells out. Mind you, this is the Cannarado forum so I guess you guys know all about that


Ya wyeast only does like 2 drops a year, there's still some good stuff available from their horchata drop, get em quick because they are moving. Back to rado, sorry!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Can u say who ran them? I dont remember seeing them and i wanna know how the cocomero is cause i have the f2s


If I come across it again I'll share it here. But I definitely seen it before


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya wyeast only does like 2 drops a year, there's still some good stuff available from their horchata drop, get em quick because they are moving. Back to rado, sorry!


Unfortunately the guy from wyeast is a huge dick head. From personal experience. love the genetics though


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 22, 2021)

Chapple lower and early by a week. Smelling wonderful.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 22, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Unfortunately the guy from wyeast is a huge dick head. From personal experience. love the genetics though


Ahhh never heard that before- he's always been kind when I chatted to him. He's has a very good reputation in the cannabis industry. Surprised to hear that.


----------



## quiescent (Jun 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ahhh never heard that before- he's always been kind when I chatted to him. He's has a very good reputation in the cannabis industry. Surprised to hear that.


Same. Dude was more than cool when I was messaging him last year. 

Totally throwing shit at the wall here.... Maybe @Officialoracle420 caught some friction based on whom he associates with and whom they associated with. (notice past tense, context)

I'd rather be a dick and be associated with a dick because dicks fuck assholes and pussies.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 22, 2021)

Well apparently Compound ripped him off. Because I grow some Compound genetics mostly and really only actually because he collaborated with cannarado did I ever even have any association with Compound. He thought I was working with them or him whatever and was an ass hole. Like a little kinda nobody like me across the entire country works with or for Compound... I have nothing but the upmost respect for wyeastfarms but he sees things differently. if one of yall were growing something from rado/Compound then you'd probably be treated the same way. I never did anything to the man except tell him how much I appreciated him. Idk. Just my experience.


----------



## prologger (Jun 22, 2021)

Pack of Money Gun is going into 35 gallon pots this week. There is two very noticeable phenos so far. I’m gonna take a coupla cuts off each one when I do it.


----------



## djsleep (Jun 22, 2021)

A couple tops of melonacci day 42 of flower. These are the 2 most mature plants of the 5


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2021)

Sounds like a bunch of circle jerking just to be able to get seeds?
Or am I missing something?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 22, 2021)

djsleep said:


> A couple tops of melonacci day 42 of flower. These are the 2 most mature plants of the 5
> 
> View attachment 4928973View attachment 4928975


What's the genetics?


----------



## quiescent (Jun 23, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Well apparently Compound ripped him off. Because I grow some Compound genetics mostly and really only actually because he collaborated with cannarado did I ever even have any association with Compound. He thought I was working with them or him whatever and was an ass hole. Like a little kinda nobody like me across the entire country works with or for Compound... I have nothing but the upmost respect for wyeastfarms but he sees things differently. if one of yall were growing something from rado/Compound then you'd probably be treated the same way. I never did anything to the man except tell him how much I appreciated him. Idk. Just my experience.


I'm surprised that Rado even worked with Chris. Guess Rado needed to up his paper game.... traded honor and respectability for paper he shouldn't "need". Noted, for sure.

As someone that holds grudges IRL and has a moral compass I'd probably talk shit to you, too, if I were in his shoes or I wasn't. You're a very visible tester. Testing obviously is a mutually beneficial relationship. I doubt you're dense enough to have not seen that the drop was only bringing in blood money. You can play the little ole me bullshit somewhere else.

Think about who you associate with and who they associate with. Have enough of a backbone to say, "No, this isn't right.", next time Rado works with the vampires plaguing our community and you'll be treated by others in a way that's commensurate to your actions.... just as you were, here.


----------



## djsleep (Jun 23, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What's the genetics?


Melonacci (bacio gelato x cocomero gelatti)


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 23, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I'm surprised that Rado even worked with Chris. Guess Rado needed to up his paper game.... traded honor and respectability for paper he shouldn't "need". Noted, for sure.
> 
> As someone that holds grudges IRL and has a moral compass I'd probably talk shit to you, too, if I were in his shoes or I wasn't. You're a very visible tester. Testing obviously is a mutually beneficial relationship. I doubt you're dense enough to have not seen that the drop was only bringing in blood money. You can play the little ole me bullshit somewhere else.
> 
> Think about who you associate with and who they associate with. Have enough of a backbone to say, "No, this isn't right.", next time Rado works with the vampires plaguing our community and you'll be treated by others in a way that's commensurate to your actions.... just as you were, here.


I do what I want and just love the plant and certain genetics. I'm not crying about it. I disagree with you're line of thinking and that's ok. If you knew all the shit wef said you would probably feel differently. 
Like I bought a chevy with ford rims on it,and it was a lemon, now I hate chevy, and you drive a chevy therefore I hate you too...its active quite stupid. There is enough hate in the world. I also dont see how rado sold out so to speak. Compound has good genetics and that's what it's all about. I dont know any of them personally or I'd probably feel differently. like you ripped my cousin off so I dont like you now become of that. I can see all kinds of angles. Ridiculous to me at least...


----------



## quiescent (Jun 23, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I do what I want and just love the plant and certain genetics. I'm not crying about it. I disagree with you're line of thinking and that's ok. If you knew all the shit wef said you would probably feel differently.
> Like I bought a chevy with ford rims on it,and it was a lemon, now I hate chevy, and you drive a chevy therefore I hate you too...its active quite stupid. There is enough hate in the world. I also dont see how rado sold out so to speak. Compound has good genetics and that's what it's all about. I dont know any of them personally or I'd probably feel differently. like you ripped my cousin off so I dont like you now become of that. I can see all kinds of angles. Ridiculous to me at least...


Welcome to the real world, I guess. Whatever fairy and bubblegum world you live in must be nice. 

If you help someone rob a bank you're also a criminal, an accomplice. If you help shady people make money, which way you think shit is gonna roll? 

Didn't say he sold out, my implications were worse. Fortunately Rado isn't working with him in the future. I'd assume it's as much about this as it was Chris' inability to stick to a timeline.

You shouldn't need to know someone to distinguish between right and wrong. Rado working with Compound in 2020, definitely wrong. Testing Rado gear, not wrong. Testing Rado-Compound gear, not right. 

Everyone's life is full of moments that are a culmination of the interactions they have with people they've cultivated relationships with. This was one of those moments, some experiences with karma aren't positive in the moment. Be discerning with whom you associate with and these will be more pleasant.


----------



## Rackerbob (Jun 23, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Unfortunately the guy from wyeast is a huge dick head. From personal experience. love the genetics though


Always polite to mez even responded to some Dm's which is uper rare these days.


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ahhh never heard that before- he's always been kind when I chatted to him. He's has a very good reputation in the cannabis industry. Surprised to hear that.


Yeah same here he’s always been really cool to chat with and would talk to me about the falling out with compound he was always very informative. And funny thing I deliver food to Chris from compound every other week. I told him I was growing some of his gear. I also hoped he would shoot me a pack or something never does


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 23, 2021)

Random fact: he’s vegan.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 23, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Random fact: he’s vegan.


That not surprising, what is that tat on the front if his neck...thing looks like a giant barcode.


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That not surprising, what is that tat on the front if his neck...thing looks like a giant barcode.


I have no idea but that’s the first think I notice when I saw him and how I realized it was him


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 23, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> I have no idea but that’s the first think I notice when I saw him and how I realized it was him


Very grimy what Chris did to Jeff from wyeast if all that stuff is true. And for him to go on YouTube and talk about what he breeds if kind of fucked up when he is not a breeder. I saw an interview with him and node labs, I think Chris might have some sort of speech impediment- you could not understand what he was saying he talked very quietly almost mumbling and had somewhat of a stutter< not shitting on the guy at all for this just something I noticed.


----------



## Mynameismyname02 (Jun 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Very grimy what Chris did to Jeff from wyeast if all that stuff is true. And for him to go on YouTube and talk about what he breeds if kind of fucked up when he is not a breeder. I saw an interview with him and node labs, I think Chris might have some sort of speech impediment- you could not understand what he was saying he talked very quietly almost mumbling and had somewhat of a stutter< not shitting on the guy at all for this just something I noticed.


Yeah, he did an interview with the PotCast, it was a very difficult listen the first time through because of that.


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2021)

Yayaya 
Take that shit to the compound thread or the other breeder thread..


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 23, 2021)

genuity said:


> Yayaya
> Take that shit to the compound thread or the other breeder thread..


Slow day huh?


----------



## higher self (Jun 23, 2021)

PB Poundcake, Taco Cat, Over & Under, Fornication or S1's for me if I cop


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 23, 2021)

higher self said:


> PB Poundcake, Taco Cat, Over & Under, Fornication or S1's for me if I cop
> View attachment 4929539


Probably grab that papaya cross just to see what’s up


----------



## Houstini (Jun 24, 2021)

Not a fan of Chris, and my only purchases of rado have been this year. Not gonna touch that with a 49-1/2’ pole. Gear is gear, but there are some I can’t support. Eventually everyone works with a shitbag. Hopefully lessons are learned. And I have nothing against cannarado otherwise so I’ll try something out if it’s legit, but compound collab had me perplexed.


----------



## higher self (Jun 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Probably grab that papaya cross just to see what’s up


I always think about those ones & I could use another Papaya cross myself but always pass it up. I think that Sour Apple x LPC could be a sleeper as well


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jun 24, 2021)

Going to try the Over Under. My only Cannarado experience has been 2 birthday funks that were included in an Attitude order. I became an instant Cannarado fan. Definitely the dankest & most pungent flower I have ever raised. Since it is older stock, was happy I could find more plus receive a generous discount to boot! With the birthday cake strains at half price i purchased birthday funk, single scoop, socks, & twins. Will be some tough decisions on who makes the final cut for my next grow!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 24, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Going to try the Over Under. My only Cannarado experience has been 2 birthday funks that were included in an Attitude order. I became an instant Cannarado fan. Definitely the dankest & most pungent flower I have ever raised. Since it is older stock, was happy I could find more plus receive a generous discount to boot! With the birthday cake strains at half price i purchased birthday funk, single scoop, socks, & twins. Will be some tough decisions on who makes the final cut for my next grow!


Run that dubb cross brooooo


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jun 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Run that dubb cross brooooo
> [/QUOTE fortunately will be choosing 12 but figure half will go to my favorites from other breeders. Personally love gelato so curious how anyone has done with single scoop. Have you tried twins?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 24, 2021)

Last post about this on this thread...
So , in detail, why does everyone seem to hate Chris Compound?? Just looking for maybe more info than I know is all...and be sure to only list facts not suspicions, feelings, or general BS. Thanks.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Probably grab that papaya cross just to see what’s up


PB poundcake was on vol 1... I'd like the s1's myself but probably pass on these.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 24, 2021)

Pie box 5 weeks in now really impressed, pulled a single nanner off a lower last week but in exchange for the soapy grape with a touch of fruit/apple it smells like worth it. Happy I have the rest of the pack for future use


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 24, 2021)

Candy Milk. Much more vigorous than the Tenacious.


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 25, 2021)

Let's go !


----------



## Manny199420 (Jun 25, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> View attachment 4930478
> 
> Let's go !


Where did you order these from?


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 25, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Where did you order these from?


Attitude UK


----------



## Snayberry (Jun 25, 2021)

Should I get the carbon fiber X LPC or Sundae Driver X LPC better?

* I ended up getting the Swooner. Bubblegum Biscotti X LPC. Carbon Fiber X LPC sold out on me.*


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jun 25, 2021)

Snayberry said:


> Should I get the carbon fiber X LPC or Sundae Driver X LPC better?
> 
> * I ended up getting the Swooner. Bubblegum Biscotti X LPC. Carbon Fiber X LPC sold out on me.*


Swooner sounds like a great choice. Thought the drop was not until 12 pacific time. Is it possible to order now?


----------



## Snayberry (Jun 25, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Swooner sounds like a great choice. Thought the drop was not until 12 pacific time. Is it possible to order now?


I ordered from Hembra. Using CC is so much easier. Rado gear should start doing CC or Cashapp/Venmo payments.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jun 25, 2021)

Snayberry said:


> I ordered from Hembra. Using CC is so much easier. Rado gear should start doing CC or Cashapp/Venmo payments.


Thanks for the help. Does that include any “freebies”?


----------



## Snayberry (Jun 25, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Thanks for the help. Does that include any “freebies”?


Not any of Rado’s freebies, unfortunately. They are giving some jelly something freebies with orders though.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jun 25, 2021)

Snayberry said:


> Not any of Rado’s freebies, unfortunately. They are giving some jelly something freebies with orders though.


Gotcha, planning on purchasing Over Under plus wanting the extra chemdog D / LPC. Thanks again


----------



## higher self (Jun 25, 2021)

Wow lot of stuff besides LPC in this drop!


----------



## Snayberry (Jun 25, 2021)

Lots of fire on his site. When is he going to start accepting CC already, lol.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 25, 2021)

Fuck yo couch


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 25, 2021)

Everything sold out in 20 mins.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> Wow lot of stuff besides LPC in this drop!


What's the lots of stuff he has? Samethings from normal?


----------



## higher self (Jun 25, 2021)

Dont know about everything but I went with Grapelatti. Thinking about Gelatti bx but it was gone.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> Dont know about everything but I went with Grapelatti. Thinking about Gelatti bx but it was gone.


What was that under the Gatti Bx?

Gushers?

Not LPC....


----------



## higher self (Jun 25, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What was that under the Gatti Bx?
> 
> Gushers?
> 
> Not LPC....


Not sure what you mean but it was the Gelatti bx by itself, regular seeds not fems. There was a LPC x Grape Pie I would of got but that was gone quick! I have a good few Grape Pie x's I will probably run side by side now.


----------



## higher self (Jun 25, 2021)

Got ya. Yeah once I had Taco Cat in my cart I used the 10mins to snipe the other packs. Was looking at Blackberry Kush x Sour Apple as well, probably one of few Sour Apple packs that went fast. One things for sure I'm glad Rado keeps dropping older releases & all for same price.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 25, 2021)

All I wanted was the Over Under and Fuck your Couch. They were gone in seconds. Smh


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 25, 2021)

What was the difference between the animal cookies cross that was realeased on this drop & Offshore account from the first one?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 25, 2021)

The wedding cake x LPC75 sounds tasty


----------



## Snayberry (Jun 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> The wedding cake x LPC75 sou day tasty


Indeed but I have a lot of cake crosses already. Not sure how much more cakes I need but I was tempted.


----------



## higher self (Jun 25, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> What was the difference between the animal cookies cross that was realeased on this drop & Offshore account from the first one?


Think one of them had Sunset Sherbet in it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 25, 2021)

I would've snagged the maclatti. There's so many good strains up there, I'm eyeing zawtlatti, upside down frown, smilez, blinker fluid, tacocat,, fornication, weave match, swooner , and melon pounder...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> Dont know about everything but I went with Grapelatti. Thinking about Gelatti bx but it was gone.


I have a selected gelatti bx1 f2….


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 25, 2021)

Totally got busy at work and missed all the fun. Would have been hard to choose if there was such a vast selection on the site!! At least I scored PB Poundcake I’m happy with that!!


----------



## higher self (Jun 25, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I have a selected gelatti bx1 f2….



How is it? Selected F2 has gotta be fire no doubt!


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jun 25, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Totally got busy at work and missed all the fun. Would have been hard to choose if there was such a vast selection on the site!! At least I scored PB Poundcake I’m happy with that!!


Yea me too. I was thinking the drop was at the same time as Vol. 1. Got on there & a lot was gone already. Was wanting Animal Chins, Fornication, & couldn’t decide between Taco Cat or Over Under. Hope there in stock elsewhere


----------



## H420Baby (Jun 25, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> View attachment 4930478
> 
> Let's go !





Manny199420 said:


> Where did you order these from?


I just got pack attitude got a lot cannarado in atm and pure sativa


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jun 25, 2021)

Nilla Wafer & (cherry pie x Cookie Crisp f3)


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 25, 2021)

I got two packs of the papaya cross to hunt thru. He keeps crossing shit to it so it must be ait


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 25, 2021)

Couldn’t get what I really wanted but I grabbed Metronome and Melon Pounder. Maybe it’s something good in those two.


----------



## H420Baby (Jun 26, 2021)

Very quick I must say 

Has any one run these yet or similar, has he sold this cross before?


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 26, 2021)

Anyone got any info on this Gary Payton cross? Is it worth snatching these? They look pretty rare. I guess Attitude seed bank managed to get a few packs? https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannarado-genetics-seeds-tenacious/prod_9259.html


----------



## djsleep (Jun 26, 2021)

Watercolor frosting is gushers x cocomero. Havent popped mine yet but A couple people on here have grown it out and posted pics if you search the thread


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jun 26, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Candy Milk. Much more vigorous than the Tenacious.
> View attachment 4930315


Yes! candy milk runs is what I’ve been waiting to see! They look good!


----------



## djsleep (Jun 26, 2021)

Wasn't there supposed to be a drop in June other than LPC? Cheetah piss or zawtz? Do we know when it got moved to?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 26, 2021)

djsleep said:


> Watercolor frosting is gushers x cocomero. Havent popped mine yet but A couple people on here have grown it out and posted pics if you search the thread


Correct but that’s the Cocomero x Gushers. Same parents just reversed.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 26, 2021)

Passed on the LPC drop, but got a pack of Nilla Wafer soaking


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 26, 2021)

Here’s all the different Gushers OG genotype’s after a good cure. #3, 6, 7, 2, 1, and 4. #3 literally smelled just like gushers the candy, 4 had some Gelato funk, and the rest especially 1 and 6 were straight lovely candy lemon, diesel, pinesol, earthy, and skunk funk. Anyone the loves OG, Gushers OG is a must have imo


----------



## djsleep (Jun 26, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Correct but that’s the Cocomero x Gushers. Same parents just reversed.


Guess I should've been more clear. He was asking about whats similar, i was pointing out it's the same parents reversed


----------



## higher self (Jun 26, 2021)

Sunshine Pucker & Altar Bread at 2wks. This Altar Bread is a beast on the stretch, weak floppy OG stems. My Trinity x Zkittlez is a lot more squat & bushy with hardly any stretch. Not really impressed by the Zkittlez cross, hopefully Altar Bread is more what I'm looking for


----------



## H420Baby (Jun 27, 2021)

I am running 5 watermelon gusher 2 socks.. then a lambsbread haze moonshine haze today all there all going for a dunk, I found a cocomero x gusher been grown out here let’s say I am excited, love watermelon turps


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 27, 2021)

Totally thought there was 7 seeds in the pack, but somehow a little nug the size and shape of a seed was in the pack lol. Wish I would’ve seen it, and gave it a better whiff since it was most likely some of the Wedding Cake(can’t say for sure I’ve tried legit straight up Wedding cake but have tried multiple crosses with it) the seeds got shucked out of in there. Oh well, 6/6 are starting to pop roots, and looks like I need to go get some seedling mix. They’ll probably be ready for planting tomorrow, and can’t wait to see how the Nilla Wafer does. Especially seeing how many people have found nothing but heat in this cross.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 27, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> Anyone got any info on this Gary Payton cross? Is it worth snatching these? They look pretty rare. I guess Attitude seed bank managed to get a few packs? https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannarado-genetics-seeds-tenacious/prod_9259.html


There's a few other people carrying this strain as well, seems like gushers is a big strain to be thrown in a crosses these days. I personally like gushers it's definitely a nice strain. Gary Payton is one of the biggest names in hype strains right now, it's the Y griega x snowman. I haven't smoked any but have seen it and from what I know gary payton lives up to the hype and is a fire strain. I'd say it's worth a try


----------



## YourMarriages (Jun 27, 2021)

Slushers!


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 27, 2021)

I've kept my plants in veg for like 3 months because they developed deficiencies from underfeeding right before I flipped, so I had to slowly nurse them back to health. But the Blue Apples are skunky af already. I might need to put a carbon filter in the veg room for the first time, just for the clones.


----------



## H420Baby (Jun 28, 2021)

djsleep said:


> Guess I should've been more clear. He was asking about whats similar, i was pointing out it's the same parents reversed


I have noticed in this thread! You get the slightest thing wrong people are on you like the Feds sad really!

but I appreciated the comment because I went and had a look in older posts I was impressed! I knew I had seen gusher x gelatti in a previous release! Found the information useful thank you


----------



## H420Baby (Jun 28, 2021)

All the watermelon gushers cracked after 48hrs paper towels until the tails grow abit get them in solo cups


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2021)

I knew I shouldve snagged the taco cat and smilez. O well anyone has extra packs hit me up in the dms


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jun 28, 2021)

YourMarriages said:


> Slushers! View attachment 4932156


Just freakin beautiful. Thanks for sharing & looking forward to future pics.


----------



## hellofreshy (Jun 28, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yeah always wondered how good or not his gear was. So had to try... Plus I couldn't find actual garanimals seeds just the cut.


i try 2 of his and so far no seed germinated!!! not good so far


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jun 28, 2021)

hellofreshy said:


> i try 2 of his and so far no seed germinated!!! not good so far


That sucks! What kind?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2021)

What would you all pop out of these 2- Apple flambe or money gun?


----------



## MiselfCare (Jun 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What would you all pop out of these 2- Apple flambe or money gun?


Idk anything about either but ima say Apple flambe cause a Apple a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jun 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What would you all pop out of these 2- Apple flambe or money gun?


Money gun because im about to pop them in a couple weeks lmao


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Money gun because im about to pop them in a couple weeks lmao


Money gun is a win win, bet you're going to get a multiple killer phenos. The apple flambe interested me because of the fried ice cream in it, someone on here was telling me it was topanga canyon og [jungles boy cut] x sunset sherb which would be some heat. The topanga itself is a very nice strain.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jun 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Money gun is a win win, bet you're going to get a multiple killer phenos. The apple flambe interested me because of the fried ice cream in it, someone on here was telling me it was topanga canyon og [jungles boy cut] x sunset sherb which would be some heat. The topanga itself is a very nice strain.


That apple flambe deffinetly sounds nice. I doubt you can go wrong with either, im excited to run money gun i have not run a runtz or gushers cross so it should be fun.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What would you all pop out of these 2- Apple flambe or money gun?


Couldn’t go wrong with either but Money Gun would be my choice


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 28, 2021)

6/6 Nilla Wafer popped a tail and just got planted into some organic jiffy seedling mix. One just started to pop, so just said fuck it, and planted it. The coco mix and gently misting after planting has been working perfectly, and been getting 100% successful pop rates if they germinate. Forgot who recommended that method, but many thanks to whoever did. Also running Zuddz(The Soap x Lickz) from Envy, so should be an insanely terpy run, and should find some that throw down some hammers.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Various grape o nade day 38
> View attachment 4918016View attachment 4918017View attachment 4918018View attachment 4918019


Grape o nade coming down at day 61

I’ll get a few more pics as I clear the tent out


----------



## Rackerbob (Jun 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Grape o nade coming down at day 61View attachment 4933402View attachment 4933403
> 
> I’ll get a few more pics as I clear the tent out


I was waiting to see how these turned out, sitting on a pack.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 29, 2021)

Rackerbob said:


> I was waiting to see how these turned out, sitting on a pack.


They all came out pretty fire. Dense, colorful, smell like they’ll be terpy. One cookie structure one that grew tiny nugs close to the light but fattened up in the middle. Heard that’s a cookies trait, that one smells amazing with more lemonade in it than the rest.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Grape o nade coming down at day 61View attachment 4933402View attachment 4933403
> 
> I’ll get a few more pics as I clear the tent out


#6 female. She showed some light bleaching on tips and also could’ve went another week vs the rest. Fuely grape smell and very very dense. I’m pretty sure 5/6 will yield respectably.


----------



## JojoThug (Jun 29, 2021)

YourMarriages said:


> Meat pie #1 115g but still have some trim work left on the lowers so guessing around 100g! View attachment 4888470


What size gallon pot did you run them in?


----------



## H420Baby (Jun 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Grape o nade coming down at day 61View attachment 4933402View attachment 4933403
> 
> I’ll get a few more pics as I clear the tent out


Wow looking dank would love to smell these


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 30, 2021)

3/6 Nilla Wafer above ground and 2 more pushing the dirt up.


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jun 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> #6 female. She showed some light bleaching on tips and also could’ve went another week vs the rest. Fuely grape smell and very very dense. I’m pretty sure 5/6 will yield respectably.View attachment 4933593View attachment 4933594View attachment 4933595


Nice! They look like nuggets of glory!


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jun 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Run that dubb cross brooooo


 took your advice! A pair of Cannorado Twins. . They went for a 6-hour swim yesterday evening then spent a relaxing night in a plush paper towel. When I woke up this morning they had tails.


----------



## YourMarriages (Jun 30, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> What size gallon pot did you run them in?


Mostly 3's but I did have 2 in 5 gallons.


----------



## osowhom (Jun 30, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> took your advice! A pair of Cannorado Twins. . They went for a 6-hour swim yesterday evening then spent a relaxing night in a plush paper towel. When I woke up this morning they had tails.View attachment 4933855


good luck on those should be smoking them by halloween


----------



## higher self (Jun 30, 2021)

Picking some balls off the lowers of Altar Bread clone. Terps coming in & its a familiar smell like the Trinity x Zkittlez early in flower, its like a perfume baby powder moth ball scent. Still convinced the Trinity cut is a Chem cross. Later in flower the Zkittlez came out a good bit, hoping some cookie terps come through in the Altar Bread. It's going to have to impress me alot in next 2 wks or get culled when I put new plants in for perpetual.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jun 30, 2021)

Day 50 shitty pictures apple turnover


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 30, 2021)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Day 50 shitty pictures apple turnover View attachment 4934220View attachment 4934221


Damn looks stupid fire, facepalming hard right now for giving the two freebie packs i got away. Any Apple or Orange terps?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 30, 2021)

4/6 NW popped up should be 5/6 but accidentally snapped a root on one of the ladies i planted to shallow, so she was having trouble shedding her shell. Only broke off a small part of the root, so hopefully it can bounce back. Replanted her with her top just barely under the soil, and i’ve been surprised before. The last one is starting to push the soil up heavy, so i should wake up to 5/6 popped. Not one of Rado’s creations but should be relevant with Grape Pie in its genetics(GLO’s Runtz x (Grape Pie x Animal Cookies). Started germinating them yesterday at 3 pm 5/7 popped a tail, one that didn’t pop a tail looks like it might be conjoined twins(hopefully they both pop or at least one does), and got planted as well. Would love to find a nice GP or AC dom keeper to reverse, and hit one of the GP S1s down the line


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Jul 1, 2021)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Day 50 shitty pictures apple turnover View attachment 4934220View attachment 4934221


How do you like the plant yoyos?


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 1, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> How do you like the plant yoyos?


Yoyos are one of the greatest pieces of equipment I’ve ever bought. They work really well and look cool.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 1, 2021)

So looks like i was able to save the one that had her root snap, and looks like she’s coming up nice and healthy. Still nothing from the last one, but can still see a slight bump where she’s pushing the dirt up. So still holding out faith for her to pop. if i still don’t see any more progress from the last one in two days i’ll carefully dig around to inspect what’s going on. Going to be honest but running a strain right along with them, and these definitely have a lot less vigor then the other gear that was germinated and planted at the same time. Hopefully now that they’re mostly all above ground, they’ll start taking off, and i can find something really nice.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Day 25 fatso x cheetah piss female #1
> 
> View attachment 4919817View attachment 4919818View attachment 4919819
> 
> Guessing fatso leaner


Fatso x cheetah piss #5 female day 47


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 1, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Yoyos are one of the greatest pieces of equipment I’ve ever bought. They work really well and look cool.


I use them all the time. I hang mine the other way around with the larger string cylinder up top and just the tiny hook down on the plant.


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 2, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I use them all the time. I hang mine the other way around with the larger string cylinder up top and just the tiny hook down on the plant.


Same. I have the two hook kind, and my only suggestion for improvement would be make hooks loop in opposite directions became sometimes a lefty would work better than a righty.


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 2, 2021)

was on the Rado site trying to cure my late night itch to buy more gear and came across the Key Lime Apples. I clicked on it and there was only 1 left in stock so i had to! right!? lol 

it makes sense because i just popped a couple packs of Jawa Pie from OceanGrown which is a Key Lime Pie cross as well.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Fatso x cheetah piss #5 female day 47View attachment 4934503View attachment 4934504View attachment 4934505View attachment 4934506View attachment 4934766


 you are on a roll. Definitely the guy to sit next to it to at the fireworks this weekend.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 2, 2021)

higher self said:


> Picking some balls off the lowers of Altar Bread clone. Terps coming in & its a familiar smell like the Trinity x Zkittlez early in flower, its like a perfume baby powder moth ball scent. Still convinced the Trinity cut is a Chem cross. Later in flower the Zkittlez came out a good bit, hoping some cookie terps come through in the Altar Bread. It's going to have to impress me alot in next 2 wks or get culled when I put new plants in for perpetual.


How is trinity? My sis has 2 packs i might have to steal some


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Fatso x cheetah piss #5 female day 47View attachment 4934503View attachment 4934504View attachment 4934505View attachment 4934506View attachment 4934766


Damn you giving tman a run for the $.beautiful plants. Still no word. From pnw as to y. I got a male in my gary x cheetahs. Ill post some pics tomarow they look decent, but man anything rado hits to his gmo is amazing. O my sis found a male in the bannana og x grape pie bx freebies, so shes giving me her last 3. And 18 more of dif cannarado seeds for my b day gift. She was gonna give me loot but id rather the beans.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 2, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn looks stupid fire, facepalming hard right now for giving the two freebie packs i got away. Any Apple or Orange terps?


You still have a shit ton of fire im debating what i should pop next... Cocomero f2s chapple or krabbapple.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 2, 2021)

Anyone ran sweetbread yet from the driver drop?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 2, 2021)

Cherry on top is fading nicely using flawless finish. My mag sulfur water lol


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 3, 2021)

Finally got heads!

5x watermelon gushers
1x socks
1x Pinky Lemons S1 home made Solfire gardens x dank genetics ( lemon grab x dank sherbet) I reversed the lemon grab got about 300 seeds first run! Couple of the watermelon gushers look abit strange but it’s early days


Also started rebuilding the 7x8 as it’s been a while!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 3, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Damn you giving tman a run for the $.beautiful plants. Still no word. From pnw as to y. I got a male in my gary x cheetahs. Ill post some pics tomarow they look decent, but man anything rado hits to his gmo is amazing. O my sis found a male in the bannana og x grape pie bx freebies, so shes giving me her last 3. And 18 more of dif cannarado seeds for my b day gift. She was gonna give me loot but id rather the beans.


Those grape pie bx freebies that say fems are actually regs. I believe it was a misprint OR they’re is some serious issues with those crosses. I had lemon tree x grape pie bx fems freebies and culled 3 males out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 3, 2021)

I can get biscotti cakes or the nilla wafer from a buddy which one would you guys go for? Was leaning toward the nilla wafer.


----------



## higher self (Jul 3, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> How is trinity? My sis has 2 packs i might have to steal some


Never ran the cut only 2 crosses. Got a few weeks left on the Trinity x Zkittlez for smoke report & Altar Bread is only about 3 weeks in. I got some balls on Altar Bread but it was the seed plant & not clone. It's starting to stack really good now but the terps are just meh, was hoping the Birthday Cake would bring so cookie funk but it's still early & I only popped one seed so...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I can get biscotti cakes or the nilla wafer from a buddy which one would you guys go for? Was leaning toward the nilla wafer.


Nilla wafer is super fire. I’ll be posting finished pics this week.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 4, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


Officialoracle420 said:


> Those grape pie bx freebies that say fems are actually regs. I believe it was a misprint OR they’re is some serious issues with those crosses. I had lemon tree x grape pie bx fems freebies and culled 3 males out.Y


When they came out i figured he was just using old stock as freebies like with margy crosses. And when i saw fems that made no sense cause i highly doubt he found anoth grape pie cut better than "grape pie cut" so im assuming they are grape nana from th bx drop. Which was slept on for a while. Any grape pie cross is $$$. Such a great plant to breed with imo that cut and mendobreath are my favs


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 4, 2021)

Gary x cheetah These werent grown perfectly hit a snag where my inline fan shut off under the 600 watt hps for some hrs which caused some bleaching and yea not good i musta unplugged the wrong one.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 4, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Nilla wafer is super fire. I’ll be posting finished pics this week.


Jim belushi was holding a nilla waffer cut.


----------



## Florere (Jul 4, 2021)

I lost my nilla waffer. It was one off the best shit i ever ran


----------



## YourMarriages (Jul 4, 2021)

So the grape pie freebies they're regs then? Free is free but I need some clarity.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 4, 2021)

I BELIEVE the grape pie bx freebies are regs not fems. I’ll reach out for confirmation after the 5th.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 4, 2021)

I believe the nilla wafer I’m going to keep is sundae driver dominate and I love it !!


----------



## higher self (Jul 4, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I BELIEVE the grape pie bx freebies are regs not fems. I’ll reach out for confirmation after the 5th.


I thought they were when I got them until someone corrected me. Lol hopefully my intuition is right & their regs so I can chuck!


----------



## nc208 (Jul 4, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I believe the nilla wafer I’m going to keep is sundae driver dominate and I love it !!


You got Orange Cheddar?




__





gandlapparel.com






gandlapparel.com


----------



## higher self (Jul 4, 2021)

Ended up with males on the Shave Ice. One has good solid structure & I guess what you would call sherbert smelling sweetness. Still want to hit some Shave Ice pollen to Runtz s1, so I ended up with a decent male to do that at least.

Put a few seeds of Trade Bait Cookies (Animal Cookies x Cookie Crisp) in paper towels, just now popping open & one showing tap root. Got a nice cross I want to make with these as well.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 5, 2021)

nc208 said:


> You got Orange Cheddar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 5, 2021)

higher self said:


> I thought they were when I got them until someone corrected me. Lol hopefully my intuition is right & their regs so I can chuck!


Who corrected you ?


----------



## higher self (Jul 5, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Who corrected you ?


I don't remember but it does say fems on packaging of the Dosidos x Grape Pie bx. I just felt like they were regs since the other bx seeds on the his site are regs.


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jul 5, 2021)

nc208 said:


> You got Orange Cheddar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orange cheddar sounds tasty!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 5, 2021)

higher self said:


> I don't remember but it does say fems on packaging of the Dosidos x Grape Pie bx. I just felt like they were regs since the other bx seeds on the his site are regs.


Yeah I know. I had 3-4 males in the lemon g x grape pie bx so I figured it out when everyone else had males too!! I’m still goin to ask pnw


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 5, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yeah I know. I had 3-4 males in the lemon g x grape pie bx so I figured it out when everyone else had males too!! I’m still goin to ask pnw


yea i have a pack oI planned on doing sumthing with soon. So wud be nice to know


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 5, 2021)

Pink Grapes
[Pink Runtz × Grape Gasoline]
Grape Gasoline [Grape Pie × Jet Fuel Gelato]

I have several of these pheno's, but showing pheno 3 and 5. 

Pink GGrapes # 1


Pink Grapes 5


******(((I'm liking pheno 5))))))***** It's short and squat.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 5, 2021)

Some plants I will top to get a feel for the structure of the plant, but others by how the early leaflets form I won't. This is Gellati 91 × Bubblegum Biscotti # 2



*****Not topped*****


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 5, 2021)

Apricot Stomper 
[Blue Apricot Sherbet × Grape Gasoline] 


That Ice-cream is Blue Cookie Monster × White Peanut Butter Chocolate × Carmel...


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 6, 2021)

YourMarriages said:


> Meat pie #1 115g but still have some trim work left on the lowers so guessing around 100g! View attachment 4888470


Looks great ready to get a pack. Now you have had time to enjoy & expertly assess it, how is the smoke?


----------



## YourMarriages (Jul 6, 2021)

I grabbed another pack after I smoked on it. An ill run them again. It's easily worth the $40.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 6, 2021)

YourMarriages said:


> I grabbed another pack after I smoked on it. An ill run them again. It's easily worth the $40.
> [/QUOTE Have you tried any of the other cannorado birthday cake crosses? Attitude included two birthday funks a while back. Both were great so dank and pungent that I ordered several of the $40 specials(and later some LPC75 & gushers) but they did not have any meat pie at the time.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 6, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I believe the nilla wafer I’m going to keep is sundae driver dominate and I love it !!


Nice id be looking for a vanilla cake smelling 1, doubt ill find 1 with 2 seeds but who knows.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 6, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn looks stupid fire, facepalming hard right now for giving the two freebie packs i got away. Any Apple or Orange terps?


Sour apple blow pop terps


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Jul 6, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> How do you like the plant yoyos?


Tbh the only reason I’m using was do to poor planning and I was building a room out while she was in veg so I didn’t set her structure up like I normally would more training get nice strong stalks then trellis and none of those yo-yos been needed but they work in pinch


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 6, 2021)

Some zawtz x cheetah piss, apricot octane, skunk valley haze x gushers all lower nugs and all very tasty. That’s all.
PS: any advice on taking good pics with iPhone 12 Pro Max please share them with me Thanks


----------



## wackytbakky01112 (Jul 6, 2021)

2x Apple Sundae that popped above soil on 6/12. Two different leaf shapes but both are squat and bushy with huge, broad leaves. The right one (edit: bottom plant in first pic) has shown more vigor and has thicker branches.

Check out the mutation on the lower nodes. The more vigorous plant only has one lower thats forked but the other plant has two. They are both shooting off a third meristem from the looks of it.


----------



## djsleep (Jul 6, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Some zawtz x cheetah piss, apricot octane, skunk valley haze x gushers all lower nugs and all very tasty. That’s all.
> PS: any advice on taking good pics with iPhone 12 Pro Max please share them with me Thanks View attachment 4938310View attachment 4938312View attachment 4938313View attachment 4938315


How's that zawtz x cheetah piss smoke?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 6, 2021)

Dubble sundae day 52. Coming down in a week

Stank pot


----------



## YourMarriages (Jul 6, 2021)

Nope sorry! Still new to Cannarado!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 7, 2021)

Only tried 1 pheno and it’s fire !


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 7, 2021)

Anyone else seeing Euro prices on on radogear.com?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 7, 2021)

Grape Gasoline #14


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 7, 2021)

Recently sampled some goji margy, garlic margy, and margy dog. Also some og chem og but that wasn’t a margy cross, best of the 4 though. All the margy crosses smelled and tasted very similar and since I am familiar with the other half’s of these crosses I would say they all leaned margy, not a bad thing but sort of tells you it’s a dominant/true breeding strain. Delicious, old school “kind bud” taste. All samples were in the mid to upper 20’s for thc, except the og chem og. The og chem og was from an upper tier producer in the Boulder/Denver area (Rocky Mountain High) and only tested at 20.26%. The others came from a nm medicinal distributor that tends to select for highest thc, might have been why that Denver sample was so much better also. High credence to terps over raw potency, it’s so much more satisfying.


----------



## Nex420 (Jul 7, 2021)

More rado gifts


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 7, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> More rado gifts
> View attachment 4938576


I need that freebie how you get it?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Grape o nade coming down at day 61View attachment 4933402View attachment 4933403
> 
> I’ll get a few more pics as I clear the tent out


I started trimming this girl labelled #4. She’ll need some jar work since it’s only been like 9 days from chop. This pheno is smelling and tasting exactly like pink bubblegum, it’s pretty wild.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jul 7, 2021)

I need that freebie how you get it?
[/QUOTE said:


> I received it also from my last order.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I started trimming this girl labelled #4. She’ll need some jar work since it’s only been like 9 days from chop. This pheno is smelling and tasting exactly like pink bubblegum, it’s pretty wild. View attachment 4938691View attachment 4938692View attachment 4938693


Kudos dude, you’re killin it!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 7, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Jim belushi was holding a nilla waffer cut.


Funny I saw this and looked up Jim Belushi. He's part owner of a really nice farm and Oregon. Dude is doing his thing- seems like he loves growing. Good on him. I wasn't sure if that nilla wafer they have is rados nilla wafer, could be but they list it as a satty, wasn't sure if it's their own cross that they named nilla wafer because of vanilla aromas, nilla wafer is a great name for a strain.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 7, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Recently sampled some goji margy, garlic margy, and margy dog. Also some og chem og but that wasn’t a margy cross, best of the 4 though. All the margy crosses smelled and tasted very similar and since I am familiar with the other half’s of these crosses I would say they all leaned margy, not a bad thing but sort of tells you it’s a dominant/true breeding strain. Delicious, old school “kind bud” taste. All samples were in the mid to upper 20’s for thc, except the og chem og. The og chem og was from an upper tier producer in the Boulder/Denver area (Rocky Mountain High) and only tested at 20.26%. The others came from a nm medicinal distributor that tends to select for highest thc, might have been why that Denver sample was so much better also. High credence to terps over raw potency, it’s so much more satisfying.


There are some absolutely excellent Kushes that test around 20%. Terps, baby!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Funny I saw this and looked up Jim Belushi. He's part owner of a really nice farm and Oregon. Dude is doing his thing- seems like he loves growing. Good on him. I wasn't sure if that nilla wafer they have is rados nilla wafer, could be but they list it as a satty, wasn't sure if it's their own cross that they named nilla wafer because of vanilla aromas, nilla wafer is a great name for a strain.


Jim Belushi was a pretty good actor, his brother was a comedy genius. Samurai delicatessen skit on Saturday night live was snot bubbles hilarious. Blues brothers, animal house, etc.


----------



## higher self (Jul 7, 2021)

Hyped on the freebies thought I was going to get that Chem freebie


----------



## BowserME17 (Jul 7, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Some zawtz x cheetah piss, apricot octane, skunk valley haze x gushers all lower nugs and all very tasty. That’s all.
> PS: any advice on taking good pics with iPhone 12 Pro Max please share them with me Thanks View attachment 4938310View attachment 4938312View attachment 4938313View attachment 4938315


Picture advice! Possibly take a video and then take still shots from them. Also you can adjust live photos to the best look I’m pretty sure


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 7, 2021)

Lemon G x Grape Pie bx


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 7, 2021)

higher self said:


> Hyped on the freebies thought I was going to get that Chem freebie
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938271


I got the haze/chem freebie…those ones?


----------



## EnigmaticG (Jul 7, 2021)

Anybody run Zqueezit/Zawtz X Grape pie BX yet? I can't find any info on the zqueezit.


----------



## higher self (Jul 7, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I got the haze/chem freebie…those ones?


Yeah those. He mentioned in the email but maybe it was just for LPC orders


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 7, 2021)

EnigmaticG said:


> Anybody run Zqueezit/Zawtz X Grape pie BX yet? I can't find any info on the zqueezit.


Zkittlez X gushers


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 8, 2021)

Where did you order?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2021)

I ended up getting the nilla wafer- really wanted that strain


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> More rado gifts
> View attachment 4938576


Damn that horchata x grape gas is a good snag, rado is giving those away as freebies? Compound calls that strain gaschata, and it's it's going for $200+ at some banks, glo has em cheaper.


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 8, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn that horchata x grape gas is a good snag, rado is giving those away as freebies? Compound calls that strain gaschata, and it's it's going for $200+ at some banks, glo has em cheaper.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I would love it, take it you get them going to rado direct? Does he ship to the uk?


----------



## Nex420 (Jul 8, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> I need that freebie how you get it?


Just some freebie love from Rado. Like others mentioned I thought I was receiving the haze cross freebie.


Dividedsky said:


> Damn that horchata x grape gas is a good snag, rado is giving those away as freebies? Compound calls that strain gaschata, and it's it's going for $200+ at some banks, glo has em cheaper.


Agreed. Already got one popped from its shell. Should be a nice tester for the fall.


----------



## wackytbakky01112 (Jul 8, 2021)

Follow up on Apple Sundae mutation, I don't think this is incredibly or at all advantageous but it's interesting.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 8, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yeah those. He mentioned in the email but maybe it was just for LPC orders


Pm me. Thanks


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jul 8, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Anyone else seeing Euro prices on on radogear.com?


Yup


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 8, 2021)

Stayed Golden said:


> Yup


Try going to CG homepage, top left corner click the square looking sign. You can choose USD or EUR


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2021)

My only roasted garlic margy from 4 seedlings. I had 3 males I believe or 2 males and I culled a weak female, can't remember.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My only roasted garlic margy from 4 seedlings. I had 3 males I believe or 2 males and I culled a weak female, can't remember.
> View attachment 4939669


This is the one you ran before right?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> This is the one you ran before right?


Naw this is a new one I popped a couple months ago. I popped 5, 2 didn't make it out of solo cups cuz I stunted the seedlings by starting in shitty better homes and garden soil. I culled 1 of the solo cups kept 1 in a solo and transplanted 3 into 1 gal pots. The 1 in solo was male and I think 2 in one gal were males as well. 

Im not sure this girl will be worth running again unless she starts shining more.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Recently sampled some goji margy, garlic margy, and margy dog. Also some og chem og but that wasn’t a margy cross, best of the 4 though. All the margy crosses smelled and tasted very similar and since I am familiar with the other half’s of these crosses I would say they all leaned margy, not a bad thing but sort of tells you it’s a dominant/true breeding strain. Delicious, old school “kind bud” taste. All samples were in the mid to upper 20’s for thc, except the og chem og. The og chem og was from an upper tier producer in the Boulder/Denver area (Rocky Mountain High) and only tested at 20.26%. The others came from a nm medicinal distributor that tends to select for highest thc, might have been why that Denver sample was so much better also. High credence to terps over raw potency, it’s so much more satisfying.


that's lovely news! got some flower and concentrate from the dispo's by me, and they were all wonderful. Got One Night Stand, Gelato Margy, Drunken Monkey, and a couple others i'm forgetting. can't wait to run the ONS


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2021)

can't post pics cause my phone is absolutely smashed but tried popping the 3 Freshwater Taffy x GG freebies, and not a single one germinated. so i popped the Bubblegum Biscotti x GG and all 3 are above ground. probably just luck of the draw. 4 Nilla Wafer's(should be 6/6 but that was due to my fuck up) are still chugging along, but would be lying if i said they were anywhere near as vigorous as the other one's i got running. most likely not a big fan of the humidity and temps, so i'm sure once they get dialed, and acclimate they'll blow up. doing 15 in the tent in 2 gals since Gushers OG #1 and #2 did extremely well in the 2 gal, but going to use fabric pots.


----------



## higher self (Jul 8, 2021)

Correction about my Shave Ice looks like I got one female after all. Now I can make f2's & keep the 5 seeds I have left saved for the stash. Got a nice line up for Shave Ice chucks, one of them being Sunshine Pucker x Shave Ice. Should be cool crossing two throwback Rado packs together.

Sunshine Pucker at 28 days


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 8, 2021)

some apple rain bout 4 weeks flower


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2021)

EnigmaticG said:


> Anybody run Zqueezit/Zawtz X Grape pie BX yet? I can't find any info on the zqueezit.


Zkittlez x Gushers, so that one should be insanely terpy


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2021)

so finally had a stroke of good luck. my old boss is finally going to pay the money i was owed(1300+), so figured why not celebrate a lil and snag the last two Fornication, and one Raz Cran aka MouthCoat. Was going to go with a Potato Head, but there's still a whole bunch left. Or just might wait for the BGB drop and grab a KLP x BGB if he makes it.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 9, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> so finally had a stroke of good luck. my old boss is finally going to pay the money i was owed(1300+), so figured why not celebrate a lil and snag the last two Fornication, and one Raz Cran aka MouthCoat. Was going to go with a Potato Head, but there's still a whole bunch left. Or just might wait for the BGB drop and grab a KLP x BGB if he makes it.


He's got the cheetah piss line and Zawtz line in testing now. I'm waiting for the Zawtz, that drop should be ridiculous. I hope he makes a zawtz s1.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2021)

nc208 said:


> He's got the cheetah piss line and Zawtz line in testing now. I'm waiting for the Zawtz, that drop should be ridiculous. I hope he makes a zawtz s1.


yeah, got some of the Cheetah Piss tester's but had a little incident next door because they thought someone was breaking into my house because they seen someone(me) with a green headlamp in my room. Had 3 or 4 nice Zawtz x CP , but got spooked and left the light off for 4 days. after that i should've known they needed to be acclimated but made a dumbass mistake, flipped them on, and they got fried. also stressed the shit out of the Gushers OG i was running, but rather safe then sorry. hopefully i get the chem cross or Zqueezit x GP bx since i ordered 3 packs, and i'm really excited on how the RazCran do. what's up next the CP drop or the Bubblegum Biscotti? pretty sure its the BGB


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2021)

side note the 4 Nilla Wafer's are doing extremely well, and all 3 BGB x GG freebies are above ground, and are rocking and rolling. Hyped to see how they do along with the other 2 strains i'm running along side


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> Correction about my Shave Ice looks like I got one female after all. Now I can make f2's & keep the 5 seeds I have left saved for the stash. Got a nice line up for Shave Ice chucks, one of them being Sunshine Pucker x Shave Ice. Should be cool crossing two throwback Rado packs together.
> 
> Sunshine Pucker at 28 days
> 
> View attachment 4939737


nice that Shaved ice is supposed to be some fire, def looking forward to seeing how she does for ya, and good luck on the F2s


----------



## higher self (Jul 9, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> nice that Shaved ice is supposed to be some fire, def looking forward to seeing how she does for ya, and good luck on the F2s


I'm finally moving beyond Cookies & OGKB into Sherb & Gelato territory. The F2's will be for the seed stash, really want to make some F1 crosses with my 2 keepers that are fems. The Sunshine Pucker & Tropic Heat (OGKB x Purple) both are terpy AF! One lemon Skittles & the latter Pina Colada. 

What's the run down on the BGB? I missed a lot of Rado drops in last 2 years


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> I'm finally moving beyond Cookies & OGKB into Sherb & Gelato territory. The F2's will be for the seed stash, really want to make some F1 crosses with my 2 keepers that are fems. The Sunshine Pucker & Tropic Heat (OGKB x Purple) both are terpy AF! One lemon Skittles & the latter Pina Colada.
> 
> What's the run down on the BGB? I missed a lot of Rado drops in last 2 years


BGB is short for Bubblegum Biscotti(indiana Bubblegum x Biscotti Sundae Rado's keeper cut). Even the picture of her reversed looks absolutely amazing! beautiful color, covered in trichs, and from the description sound like it smells and tastes absolutely heavenly. Nice plan on doing the same thing once i get some more space, finally got an area for clones, so def keeping cuts just in case any check all the boxes. Not sure what reg pack i want to pop first though for a male. Might go with Envy's The Glove or Olaf, Harrypalms Purple ice Water, SJG Grape Cake, Rado's SD F2 or Fresh Biscotti, or Rado's last collab with Mr. Phinest Otto Popz which is Blueberry x Daily Driver(Zkittlez x SD)


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 10, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> so finally had a stroke of good luck. my old boss is finally going to pay the money i was owed(1300+), so figured why not celebrate a lil and snag the last two Fornication, and one Raz Cran aka MouthCoat. Was going to go with a Potato Head, but there's still a whole bunch left. Or just might wait for the BGB drop and grab a KLP x BGB if he makes it.


When is that drop?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 10, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> When is that drop?


honestly not sure, had a screenshot on my phone, but the screen is absolutely fucked, but paying insurance comes in handy. i believe september


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2021)

Just got this in today, huge thanks to Natedogg! Can't wait to run this one!
I missed this out on this strain a few times so pumped to have it. This is going to be sweet terpy goodness-


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 10, 2021)

I finally flipped my Blue Apples, Upside Down Frowns and Bazookas yesterday. I just got done defoliating about half of the plants. They were pretty sticky already, and noticed this finger hash on my thumb. I feel like this is going to be a good run.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 10, 2021)

nc208 said:


> He's got the cheetah piss line and Zawtz line in testing now. I'm waiting for the Zawtz, that drop should be ridiculous. I hope he makes a zawtz s1.


Expect zawtz to be much like zkittlez but with better structure and looks very similar heavy terps. They dominate in any crosses I’ve ran. 
cheetah piss I’ll be having smoke reports here soon!!


----------



## boundybounderson (Jul 11, 2021)

Can anyone provide a terp report on London Pound Cake? Considering one of the crosses, but I'm not 100% sure about the LPC profile.


----------



## YourMarriages (Jul 11, 2021)

Slushers!


----------



## nc208 (Jul 11, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> Can anyone provide a terp report on London Pound Cake? Considering one of the crosses, but I'm not 100% sure about the LPC profile.


I always found it to taste similar to a gelato kinda but with more funk to it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 11, 2021)

Did anyone sang the LPC#75 S1 packs?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 11, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> Can anyone provide a terp report on London Pound Cake? Considering one of the crosses, but I'm not 100% sure about the LPC profile.


haven't tried the LPC 75 but tried i believe the LPC 89 from One Plant, and it had strong Gelato, berries, earthy, slightly hints of lemon/citrus, and musky skunk funk


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 11, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> Can anyone provide a terp report on London Pound Cake? Considering one of the crosses, but I'm not 100% sure about the LPC profile.


honestly kind of kicking myself for not grabbing the Carbon Fiber cross, since it will bring more berry and gas funk. then again the SD should add to the fruity funk, and Trop Cookies should add some more citrus terps


----------



## djsleep (Jul 11, 2021)

Finally pulled the trigger on upside down frown. Grabbed the carbon fiber x lpc 75 too. Going to pop a couple of each with a couple slap n tickle in the next month or so once I harvest these melonacci


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 11, 2021)

djsleep said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on upside down frown. Grabbed the carbon fiber x lpc 75 too. Going to pop a couple of each with a couple slap n tickle in the next month or so once I harvest these melonacci


It's crazy to me that the Upside Down Frowns didn't get gobbled up in the first few minutes. Grumpz are great and Zawtz was Rado's top pick of 2020. I'm running some now and just flipped them a couple of days ago.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 11, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> It's crazy to me that the Upside Down Frowns didn't get gobbled up in the first few minutes. Grumpz are great and Zawtz was Rado's top pick of 2020. I'm running some now and just flipped them a couple of days ago.


thats why i jumped on the Apple Zawtz and Carbon Candy(seems like folks are sleeping heavy on Carbon Fiber crosses too and that's one of his favorites as well). might go back and snag the upside down frown though. Gassy, candy, berry. creamy, and gelato funk terps sounds promising. then again i might just save the money and hunt through the Grumpz F2 and Gelatti bx1 F2 freebies i got.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 11, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> thats why i jumped on the Apple Zawtz and Carbon Candy(seems like folks are sleeping heavy on Carbon Fiber too and that's one of his favorites as well). might go back and snag the upside down frown though. Gassy, candy, berry. creamy, and gelato funk terps sounds promising. then again i might just save the money and hunt through the Grumpz F2 and Gelatti bx1 F2 freebies i got.


Totally, I've gotta pop some of my Carbon Candy seeds soon.


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 11, 2021)

Does anyone know if lava cake is clone only? Can't find seeds anywhere.


----------



## ItsIntheGenectics (Jul 11, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Does anyone know if lava cake is clone only? Can't find seeds anywhere.


It was released by Phinest. I doubt any seeds are left.


----------



## ItsIntheGenectics (Jul 11, 2021)

Vulcan Fuel FEMS


Race Fuel X Lava Cake - 10+ Count FEMS




treestarsseedbank.com


----------



## ItsIntheGenectics (Jul 11, 2021)

Lemon Lava FEMS


Lemon Heads X Lava Cake - 10+ Count FEMS




treestarsseedbank.com


----------



## ItsIntheGenectics (Jul 11, 2021)

Both are crosses.


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 11, 2021)

Flipped the Candy milk and Tenacious a couple days ago and took cuts. Candy milk is proving to be much more vigorous than the Tenacious. Nearly twice as big with much more branching. Pics coming soon


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 12, 2021)

goji margy
Made a few f2s . Love the smoke great day meds. Real euphoric. Nose and taste gassy lemon margarita


----------



## djsleep (Jul 12, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> It's crazy to me that the Upside Down Frowns didn't get gobbled up in the first few minutes. Grumpz are great and Zawtz was Rado's top pick of 2020. I'm running some now and just flipped them a couple of days ago.


It was hard to believe for me too. When I saw only one left and it’s gone from other sites I had to jump. Was trying to hold off til seeing the zawtz drop but I can’t think of a cross I’d want more besides maybe the cheetah piss x zawtz

Interested to see how those upside down look when they’re full on flowering


----------



## Nex420 (Jul 12, 2021)

Both Red Meds seem to be getting their stretch on.


Birthday Funk settling into new home as well.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 12, 2021)

Pie box will probably be done within a couple weeks, seems to be doing the final swell now I'll check the trichs tonight. No fade or color to it but the smell is this amazing mix of soapy grape apple I can't wait to see how it translates to taste. Fun first experience with cannardo I will be getting more of his gear in the future 4 sure


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 12, 2021)

Nothing left of the birthday cake crosses except a boatload of la quinceanera. My only experience was birthday funk & loved it. I could not stop smoking it. Why has everyone stayed away from la quinceanera?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 13, 2021)

Zawtz x Cheetah Piss 2


----------



## djsleep (Jul 13, 2021)

Heat stress stunted my plants in flower for a bit so harvest is delayed. Hopefully they’re all in a good part of harvest window at the same time so I can dry in my tent. 4 of the 5 are close to finished but the last is maybe a couple weeks behind

Melonacci @ day 65 of 12/12


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 13, 2021)

Num Num 
Smells like creamy purple sweettart 
taste like powdery purple sweettart 
def grape pie nugs


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 14, 2021)

That Medellin cross tho. Probably X pheno 51, sounds fire.


----------



## Zcrew7 (Jul 14, 2021)

hallo guys never ran anything from rado yet..so many crosses to choose from . Looking to grab a pack on attitude. Should i grab something from the gushers, sundae driver or birthday cake crosses? What cross would be less prone to throw herms? cheers


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 14, 2021)

Zcrew7 said:


> hallo guys never ran anything from rado yet..so many crosses to choose from . Looking to grab a pack on attitude. Should i grab something from the gushers, sundae driver or birthday cake crosses? What cross would be less prone to throw herms? cheers


If you’re in the states you can order directly from radogear dot com or a number of other stateside banks. I would check out something with some of his own work in it like the apple chow, carbon candy, or gushwater


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sundae Driver (phinest) indoor led soil


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 14, 2021)

Zcrew7 said:


> hallo guys never ran anything from rado yet..so many crosses to choose from . Looking to grab a pack on attitude. Should i grab something from the gushers, sundae driver or birthday cake crosses? What cross would be less prone to throw herms? cheers


Sundae Driver would be my choice from those mentioned…any crosses.


----------



## Zcrew7 (Jul 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> If you’re in the states you can order directly from radogear dot com or a number of other stateside banks. I would check out something with some of his own work in it like the apple chow, carbon candy, or gushwater


thanks for the reply man..No unfortunately im in europe so i dont have that much choice..


----------



## Zcrew7 (Jul 14, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Sundae Driver would be my choice from those mentioned…any crosses.


thanks


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 14, 2021)

Day 18 ish.. 
Pink Grapes 


[Gelati 91 × Bubblegum Biscotti]


Atomic Stomper Day 18... # 9


----------



## FritzTheKitty (Jul 14, 2021)

Just got my pack of Guavalatti!! I managed to get a pack even tho they sold out in 3 or 4 hours. Praying it's like the Guava Gelato S1s i made before. Can not wait to run it.


----------



## Manny199420 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hey so I’m growing a couple Cannarado strain but I’m curious does anyone get itchy and small blister like bumps when working in the grow room. If my arm or hands accidentally rub on the buds my arms get so itchy and I get small bumps they call away like an hour later but I hate the feeling. I think I need to wear gloves and long sleeves when water the plants. Is this just me?


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 15, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Hey so I’m growing a couple Cannarado strain but I’m curious does anyone get itchy and small blister like bumps when working in the grow room. If my arm or hands accidentally rub on the buds my arms get so itchy and I get small bumps they call away like an hour later but I hate the feeling. I think I need to wear gloves and long sleeves when water the plants. Is this just me?


Happens to me as well idk if it's allergic reaction or just sensitive skin.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 15, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Hey so I’m growing a couple Cannarado strain but I’m curious does anyone get itchy and small blister like bumps when working in the grow room. If my arm or hands accidentally rub on the buds my arms get so itchy and I get small bumps they call away like an hour later but I hate the feeling. I think I need to wear gloves and long sleeves when water the plants. Is this just me?





MiselfCare said:


> Happens to me as well idk if it's allergic reaction or just sensitive skin.


That is an allergic reaction to it! For some people, my little brother included, have a external skin reaction but smoke with no issue. I suspect it’s the fatty acids that are present in the actual resins.


----------



## Manny199420 (Jul 15, 2021)

Yeah because I used to smoke 24/7 for many years and never had any allergic reactions I’m not sure since I stoped about 4 years ago if something changed inside my body. I was beginning to get worries and think I’ve become allergic or something. Whenever I roll up for my friends or gf I start sneezing like crazy.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 15, 2021)

Gellati 91 × Bubblegum Biscotti # 2


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 15, 2021)

3 weeks In, lol wait till week 5,6  

Atomic Stomper
[Blue Apricot × Grape Gasoline]


Gelati 91 × Bubblegum Biscotti # 4


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 15, 2021)

Full Rado Bed..


We're all growing the same rado strains, so why are all your stems purple   Ha, Jokes I make.

I'll come back in my week 5 or 6.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 15, 2021)

Zcrew7 said:


> thanks for the reply man..No unfortunately im in europe so i dont have that much choice..


Attitude does not have a monthly or Cannorado promo going on right now. Their sister company, Choice seeds, should run their monthly promo beginning end of next week plus they are running a Cannorado promo buy a pack get 2 free Bundy's. Wait 7 days and get a handful more of beans! Also, take a look at the Gary Payton cross Tenacious. That would be my choice.


----------



## McStrats (Jul 15, 2021)

I just ordered a pack of La Quinceanera - (Blanco Legend x Birthday Cake). 

Anyone have any feedback on this strain?


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 15, 2021)

Marshmallow Chem


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 15, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Marshmallow Chem
> View attachment 4944271View attachment 4944273


What are the genetics behind this Cannarado Strain ?


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 15, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What are the genetics behind this Cannarado Strain ?


I wish I could fully remember..... its a Colorado kush(flowhite) cross to somthing...


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 15, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Marshmallow Chem
> View attachment 4944271View attachment 4944273


Panda you running d/e 1000s in that room, plants looks superb man!


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Panda you running d/e 1000s in that room, plants looks superb man!


No, we actually just swapped out 24 DE 1000s for 36 think grow model I


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 15, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> I wish I could fully remember..... its a Colorado kush(flowhite) cross to somthing...


Marshmallow og? Marsha?


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Panda you running d/e 1000s in that room, plants looks superb man!


Thank you


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 15, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> No, we actually just swapped out 24 DE 1000s for 36 think grow model I


Nice dude I think I'm swapping out my HIDs for leds, just up in the air on going for the gavita 1700e gen2, HLG's, or the kingbrites from alibaba.


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Marshmallow og? Marsha?


Neither, this strain is 5 or so years old at this point. It was when cannarado released his Colorado kush line


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 15, 2021)

7 Sins (Fatso x Birthday Cake) a few days from the chop, unsure of exactly how far along as i havent been keeping track. 

Stacking so fat theyre falling over just how i like it lol


----------



## higher self (Jul 15, 2021)

Damn I should of popped those instead of Altar Bread  Looks like cookies but smells like whatever the Trinity is but that reminds me of old woman's perfume. Not bad but not my preference but I will finish flowering this plant. I still have the clone in a small 5oz bathroom cup lol


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 15, 2021)

higher self said:


> Damn I should of popped those instead of Altar Bread  Looks like cookies but smells like whatever the Trinity is but that reminds me of old woman's perfume. Not bad but not my preference but I will finish flowering this plant. I still have the clone in a small 5oz bathroom cup lol


how far along? the smell on these changed quite a bit from mid flower to the end, dont give up yet lol


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jul 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude I think I'm swapping out my HIDs for leds, just up in the air on going for the gavita 1700e gen2, HLG's, or the kingbrites from alibaba.


I'm running the hlg 300l b spec for veg and a 600r for flower and the girls are loving em. No complaints


----------



## higher self (Jul 15, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> how far along? the smell on these changed quite a bit from mid flower to the end, dont give up yet lol


About a month in. I can see that happening I guess, other Trinity cross I'm running developed better terps eventually but nothing crazy. Looking for something to beat out my current cookie keeper (OGKB x Purple Punch). I'm ok with a one & done on this plant got some other Rado plants on deck. Just going to put the plant in the corner of the tent, I'm growing in 1/2 gal coco so not taking up much space while I hunt!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2021)

Shout out to all the people that really learn how to grow this plant and healthy! I see all your plants!

Like I said a day ago or so, we are all growing the same, Gelato's, Biscotti's
, Gelatti , Gushers yet some people's plants are [email protected]#,ked up. This ain't meant for everyone now that it is "Legal and you don't have to be scared "



This above is his [Gellati 91 × Bubblegum Biscotti]

Day 19

Plants are Lightgreen


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 16, 2021)

McStrats said:


> I just ordered a pack of La Quinceanera - (Blanco Legend x Birthday Cake).
> 
> Anyone have any feedback on this strain?


Nobody answers birthday cake questions on here. Not sure if it's because Cannarado growers are only into the newest most heavily crossed strains or they have nothing good to say about the birthday cake crosses so they say nothing at all. My only experience has been two birthday funks that grew medium size & yield, tight buds, high potency, extremely pungent & the perfect taste when smoked. Currently raising 2 Rado twins & 1 roasted garlic Margie (Reg). All sprouted within 2 days. Although not growing as fast as some of their roommates, they are doing well. I also bought several birthday cake crosses. I'm guessing you'll love it!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Shout out to all the people that really learn how to grow this plant and healthy! I see all your plants!
> 
> Like I said a day ago or so, we are all growing the same, Gelato's, Biscotti's
> , Gelatti , Gushers yet some people's plants are [email protected]#,ked up. This ain't meant for everyone now that is "Legal and you don't have to be scared "
> ...


its definitely not for everyone. the things i see on reddit smh


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> its definitely not for everyone. the things i see on reddit smh


This thread too lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Nobody answers birthday cake questions on here. Not sure if it's because Cannarado growers are only into the newest most heavily crossed strains or they have nothing good to say about the birthday cake crosses so they say nothing at all. My only experience has been two birthday funks that grew medium size & yield, tight buds, high potency, extremely pungent & the perfect taste when smoked. Currently raising 2 Rado twins & 1 roasted garlic Margie (Reg). All sprouted within 2 days. Although not growing as fast as some of their roommates, they are doing well. I also bought several birthday cake crosses. I'm guessing you'll love it!


People grew those out months ago, and it is in the thread when you hit search. After awhile, you are just growing another cookie hybrid, having something to keep up with the trend.


----------



## Paperroller24 (Jul 16, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Nobody answers birthday cake questions on here. Not sure if it's because Cannarado growers are only into the newest most heavily crossed strains or they have nothing good to say about the birthday cake crosses so they say nothing at all. My only experience has been two birthday funks that grew medium size & yield, tight buds, high potency, extremely pungent & the perfect taste when smoked. Currently raising 2 Rado twins & 1 roasted garlic Margie (Reg). All sprouted within 2 days. Although not growing as fast as some of their roommates, they are doing well. I also bought several birthday cake crosses. I'm guessing you'll love it!


Ive Been growing the party foul (GMO x Birthday Cake) for the past year. I got 9 seeds in my pack and have grown out 4 of those 9. Ive only kept one out of those 4, that one being a GMO leaning pheno. I have gotten a cake pheno, but hermed late and gave me small white seeds. Not alot, but enough to not keep growing it. Im currently running 2 strains in the Gushers lineup. Candy Milk and Slushers. Both are doing great. Only popped one each of those. But as far as the birthday cake line, There's some winners in there.


----------



## higher self (Jul 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This thread too lol.


Man @ somebody or keep it moving


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2021)

higher self said:


> Man @ somebody or keep it moving


Hey man, there is no one to call out people know withing themselves. Again some take time to learn the curves and improve themselves over the runs.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Hey man, there is no one to call out people know withing themselves. Again some take time to learn the curves and improve themselves over the runs.


Why don’t you worry about not burning the tops of the plants and not how green they are? I don’t even grow rado, but reading your wanna be cool guy gets old, pat yourself on the back great job, no one gives a shit.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Why don’t you worry about not burning the tops of the plants and not how green they are? I don’t even grow rado, but reading your wanna be cool guy gets old, pat yourself on the back great job, no one gives a shit.


My plants will Turn out better than your little inhouse run..  or that sole fire you want to grow. You choose to speak to me, I'm not going to keep the banter that I do with people normally talk to me. But yeah good luck with in house.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> People grew those out months ago, and it is in the thread when you hit search. After awhile, you are just growing another cookie hybrid, having something to keep up with the trend.


Thanks, love your pics the girls are beautiful. Just hope you don’t hurt your arm patting yourself on the back


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> My plants will Turn out better than your little inhouse run..  or that sole fire you want to grow. You choose to speak to me, I'm not going to keep the banter that I do with people normally talk to me. But yeah good luck with in house.


Thanks bro good luck with being a d-bag everyone knows!!


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 16, 2021)

Paperroller24 said:


> Ive Been growing the party foul (GMO x Birthday Cake) for the past year. I got 9 seeds in my pack and have grown out 4 of those 9. Ive only kept one out of those 4, that one being a GMO leaning pheno. I have gotten a cake pheno, but hermed late and gave me small white seeds. Not alot, but enough to not keep growing it. Im currently running 2 strains in the Gushers lineup. Candy Milk and Slushers. Both are doing great. Only popped one each of those. But as far as the birthday cake line, There's some winners in there.


Thanks for the relevant info. Love me some GMO! Also recently purchased crosses of gushers, sour apple, & LPC75 so def anxious to try more Rado to see how they compare to some of my fire HC513 strains. Great call on the Candy Milk.


----------



## higher self (Jul 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Hey man, there is no one to call out people know withing themselves. Again some take time to learn the curves and improve themselves over the runs.


I can understand that but if you kept it 100 and @ them you would probably get your point/joke across better. Honestly looks like you're improving as well bc I can't say I always remember your plants looking that good. Its a process, most of the time you can't just tell people they have to go through it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2021)

higher self said:


> I can understand that but if you kept it 100 and @ them you would probably get your point/joke across better. Honestly looks like you're improving as well bc I can't say I always remember your plants looking that good. Its a process, most of the time you can't just tell people they have to go through it.


Plants not running in the light because of pheno. Stuff from 2011- 2021 Is all On My Ig plants looks the same. Meh well. Good luck too you.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Plants not running in the light because of pheno. Stuff from 2011- 2021 Is all On My Ig plants looks the same. Meh well. Good luck too you.


Son your plants are beautiful, job well done. But I've got Polaroids from 1970s of plants every bit as beautiful as yours (actually more beautiful because everything was sativa's back then and nothing is more beautiful than a perfect 100% sativa). What I'm saying is you didn't reinvent the wheel. People have been growing great indoor weed for decades. Glad you enjoy but don't be a weed snob. Certainly look forward to seeing more of your beautiful pics


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Son your plants are beautiful, job well done. But I've got Polaroids from 1970s of plants every bit as beautiful as yours (actually more beautiful because everything was sativa's back then and nothing is more beautiful than a perfect 100% sativa). What I'm saying is you didn't reinvent the wheel. People have been growing great indoor weed for decades. Glad you enjoy but don't be a weed snob. Certainly look forward to seeing more of your beautiful pics


I grow alright plants. I like other people's post on here that Interesting. Thanks for the compliments. Maybe I shouldn't post for abit and let everyone do there thing.


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 16, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> honestly kind of kicking myself for not grabbing the Carbon Fiber cross, since it will bring more berry and gas funk. then again the SD should add to the fruity funk, and Trop Cookies should add some more citrus terps











Weave match






elite613genetics.com


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I grow alright plants. I like other people's post on here that Interesting. Thanks for the compliments. Maybe I shouldn't post for abit and let everyone do there thing.


I've been watching this thread for awhile, and seen you in alot of other threads, lightgreen you know how to grow, no doubt about that.you got the skills to pay the bills
But sometimes you come off as an arrogant prick(I'm guilty of that too sometimes),never said anything personally to me but I'm sure I get purple stems all the time, so I guess your were talking to me...lol, all good I'm not offended
You should turn down the volume on the prick and turn up the volume of a good grower helping out others that would appreciate your help. Not sure if that makes sense but hopefully you see my point. 
Hope I didn't offend you, just my observation


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 16, 2021)

Apparently Rado has restocked. Just picked up some over unders off his website. If you missed the LPC75 drop this is your second chance


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 16, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Apparently Rado has restocked. Just picked up some over unders off his website. If you missed the LPC75 drop this is your second chance


Sweet thanks for the heads up, scored some lpc s1


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I grow alright plants. I like other people's post on here that Interesting. Thanks for the compliments. Maybe I shouldn't post for abit and let everyone do there thing.


Nah, keep providing us with the sweet pics & useful info. But sometimes we need to bite our tongues & leave the negative criticism for some other “Dick”! Looking forward to more of your contributions. Btw, I was really stoned earlier & had a brain fart. Been seeing great indoor weed since mid 80s. Before that it was fluorescents. Metal halides & high pressure sodium’s were game changers!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> I've been watching this thread for awhile, and seen you in alot of other threads, lightgreen you know how to grow, no doubt about that.you got the skills to pay the bills
> But sometimes you come off as an arrogant prick(I'm guilty of that too sometimes),never said anything personally to me but I'm sure I get purple stems all the time, so I guess your were talking to me...lol, all good I'm not offended
> You should turn down the volume on the prick and turn up the volume of a good grower helping out others that would appreciate your help. Not sure if that makes sense but hopefully you see my point.
> Hope I didn't offend you, just my observation


 lol . The purple stems is more of an offline joke to a member that is here. He is an awesome grower.

Now however the "tone" a person gives to me, I return it back. 

Thanks for the compliments. [I get what you mean]


----------



## higher self (Jul 16, 2021)

I knew that restock was coming, I had Face Palm in my cart but backed out & closed the website tab lol 

Keep posting the heat 2k!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2021)

higher self said:


> I knew that restock was coming, I had Face Palm in my cart but backed out & closed the website tab lol
> 
> Keep posting the heat 2k!


Nah I'm on the rado site, looking for one off gems he only gets. The freebies will be worth it.


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 16, 2021)

Candy milk and Tenacious 5 of each. Picked a couple balls off most of them. Only 2 haven't thrown sacks Let's see what happens


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 16, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Nobody answers birthday cake questions on here. Not sure if it's because Cannarado growers are only into the newest most heavily crossed strains or they have nothing good to say about the birthday cake crosses so they say nothing at all. My only experience has been two birthday funks that grew medium size & yield, tight buds, high potency, extremely pungent & the perfect taste when smoked. Currently raising 2 Rado twins & 1 roasted garlic Margie (Reg). All sprouted within 2 days. Although not growing as fast as some of their roommates, they are doing well. I also bought several birthday cake crosses. I'm guessing you'll love it!


I have commented and posted a bunch about the birthday cake crosses. I have ran s1’s, herb (purple punch x birthday cake) , and a few others too!! I haven’t had the best of luck with any of them but that just makes me wanna try them again!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 16, 2021)

(vitamin g x zawtz)


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude I think I'm swapping out my HIDs for leds, just up in the air on going for the gavita 1700e gen2, HLG's, or the kingbrites from alibaba.


Dont sleep on optic my. 650s is a beast. I veg my 5x5 on. 25% power at 24 inches from the canopy. I wouldnt trade it for any light.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 16, 2021)

decided to pop my cocomero f2s all 11 germed and are now in root riots under the t5.


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 16, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Neither, this strain is 5 or so years old at this point. It was when cannarado released his Colorado kush line


Its stardawg x Colorado kush


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 16, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Its stardawg x Colorado kush


Sounds like it came from greenpoint....lol


----------



## JojoThug (Jul 16, 2021)

McStrats said:


> I just ordered a pack of La Quinceanera - (Blanco Legend x Birthday Cake).
> 
> Anyone have any feedback on this strain?


First off its not Blanco...its Bubba Kush as the mother. Rado has it labeled wrong...so ur not getting the Legend OG mum. Check other websites and you'll see for yourself


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 16, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> First off its not Blanco...its Bubba Kush as the mother. Rado has it labeled wrong...so ur not getting the Legend OG mum. Check other websites and you'll see for yourself


You can't pull a "first off" without a second point to make.


----------



## JojoThug (Jul 16, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> You can't pull a "first off" without a second point to make.


I just did


----------



## higher self (Jul 16, 2021)

Wk 5 Sunshine Pucker


----------



## Snowback (Jul 16, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Hey so I’m growing a couple Cannarado strain but I’m curious does anyone get itchy and small blister like bumps when working in the grow room. If my arm or hands accidentally rub on the buds my arms get so itchy and I get small bumps they call away like an hour later but I hate the feeling. I think I need to wear gloves and long sleeves when water the plants. Is this just me?


That happens to a friend of mine. If it ever gets in his eyes, he has big trouble. So be careful about that.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 16, 2021)

Snowback said:


> That happens to a friend of mine. If it ever gets in his eyes, he has big trouble. So be careful about that.


Happens to me sometimes, if my arms are rubbing up against the leaves alot I find they get all red and itchy maybe a bump here or there, doesn't happen all the time though and it doesn't last very long maybe 30 minutes....kinda weird


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jul 17, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Candy milk and Tenacious 5 of each. Picked a couple balls off most of them. Only 2 haven't thrown sacks Let's see what happens
> View attachment 4945047View attachment 4945048


Omg balls??? No!!! And soo early in flower??? Why do you think this happened? Do you think they have hermi genetics, or cross pollination from being outside?


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 17, 2021)

Snowback said:


> That happens to a friend of mine. If it ever gets in his eyes, he has big trouble. So be careful about that.


That’s one of the drawbacks of using Cannarado gear. Apparently the extra terpenes & cannibinoids that Rado infuses into his beans can cause skin irritations. Not a huge problem unless you have to “adjust” yourself while attending to your garden.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 17, 2021)

Stayed Golden said:


> Omg balls??? No!!! And soo early in flower??? Why do you think this happened? Do you think they have hermi genetics, or cross pollination from being outside?


 Cause they arent a f3 lol most hybrids throw balls, but dont herm. u just pluck em off and keep truckin. Not a big deal. very rare to see a full blown herm. I used to trash plants with balls but not anymore. Even if they open the pollen is usually sterile, so no seeds.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 17, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> That’s one of the drawbacks of using Cannarado gear. Apparently the extra terpenes & cannibinoids that Rado infuses into his beans can cause skin irritations. Not a huge problem unless you have to “adjust” yourself while attending to your garden.


I can't tell If it's a joke post or not
If it's not, for the record it has nothing to do with cannarado gear cause it's happened to me for almost 13 years and I only have grown canarado for like maybe 3 of those 13 years


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 17, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Cause they arent a f3 lol most hybrids throw balls, but dont herm. u just pluck em off and keep truckin. Not a big deal. very rare to see a full blown herm. I used to trash plants with balls but not anymore. Even if they open the pollen is usually sterile, so no seeds.


I feel like I've been plucking balls longer than Kaitlyn Jenner.
I don't toss a plant unless it keeps throwing balls, pluck a few here or there usually around 2-4 weeks of flower but if they keep showing up it will get the axe, hasn't happened in I don't know how long.
Now that I use blumats I have noticed I rarely see any balls anymore, thinking my watering may have played a roll in throwing some of the balls


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 17, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> I can't tell If it's a joke post or not
> If it's not, for the record it has nothing to do with cannarado gear cause it's happened to me for almost 13 years and I only have grown canarado for like maybe 3 of those 13 years


Genetic infusion & modification has always intrigued me ever since when I was in grade school & learned that the cows in Kentucky were being genetically modified so their right legs were 3 inches shorter than their left legs. That way the cows can graze on the hillsides without falling over.


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jul 17, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Cause they arent a f3 lol most hybrids throw balls, but dont herm. u just pluck em off and keep truckin. Not a big deal. very rare to see a full blown herm. I used to trash plants with balls but not anymore. Even if they open the pollen is usually sterile, so no seeds.


Interesting....if I saw sacks I woulda tossed the plant ASAP. This is the fist time I’ve heard of ppl seeing sacks, and just plucking them to wait for pistils...I always thought a plant would show hermie tendencies later in flower, not in the first week or two. Personally I’ve never seen it myself. Learned something new.


----------



## higher self (Jul 17, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> I feel like I've been plucking balls longer than Kaitlyn Jenner.
> I don't toss a plant unless it keeps throwing balls, pluck a few here or there usually around 2-4 weeks of flower but if they keep showing up it will get the axe, hasn't happened in I don't know how long.
> Now that I use blumats I have noticed I rarely see any balls anymore, thinking my watering may have played a roll in throwing some of the balls


Recenty been flowering clones 1st before seed plant, no balls on clones but seed plant had to pluck lowers. Sticking to clones only in flower tent unless I really want to push the plant through.


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 17, 2021)

Stayed Golden said:


> Interesting....if I saw sacks I woulda tossed the plant ASAP. This is the fist time I’ve heard of ppl seeing sacks, and just plucking them to wait for pistils...I always thought a plant would show hermie tendencies later in flower, not in the first week or two. Personally I’ve never seen it myself. Learned something new.


I've found nanners, but never a straight up hermie until recently. It hadn't been flipped to flower yet, but the veg was super prolonged and the plants were showing their sexes. I would definitely kill anything with balls.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 17, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I've found nanners, but never a straight up hermie until recently. It hadn't been flipped to flower yet, but the veg was super prolonged and the plants were showing their sexes. I would definitely kill anything with balls.


Totally agree. These cats take hermies way less serious than I do. Seeds ruin a cash crop. Until recently, had gone years without finding any seeds in my flower. Won’t be growing Cannarado long if I experience these issues because there are tons of quality fem seeds with stabilized genetics. But the 2 birthday funks I grew had 0 issues & was the best damn smoke ever. Currently have a pair of Twins & a Roasted Garlic Margy couple weeks old so I will know more soon.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 17, 2021)

money gun


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 17, 2021)

Apple rain


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 18, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Why don’t you worry about not burning the tops of the plants and not how green they are? I don’t even grow rado, but reading your wanna be cool guy gets old, pat yourself on the back great job, no one gives a shit.



He just brags, or says look who follows me on Instagram, speaks like he is in all the breeders grows rooms weekly.. you would think he got some sick grow and plants. You look at Dr. Panda plants for instance looks at his.. but Dr. Panda don’t need to suck himself off.. like keep it moving little indirects with his plants lol


----------



## MiselfCare (Jul 18, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> You can't pull a "first off" without a second point to make.


If you ain't first yer last


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 18, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> He just brags, or says look who follows me on Instagram, speaks like he is in all the breeders grows rooms weekly.. you would think he got some sick grow and plants. You look at Dr. Panda plants for instance looks at his.. but Dr. Panda don’t need to suck himself off.. like keep it moving little indirects with his plants lol


Must agree, Dr Panda's girls are all stunners and look forward to seeing his pics. As for Lightgreen, you're beating a dead horse. He admitted to acting like a dick and vowed to be a better man. I love his pics and his girls are beautiful but he's not going to post if you are going to pile on and call him a c*********. If you're not careful when you look in the mirror you will be seeing Lightgreen!


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 18, 2021)

Btw, know what you're all thinking and you're right. I am smoking some really good s*** nothing beats a Sunday morning wake and bake. Hope everyone enjoys this beautiful day!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 18, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Totally agree. These cats take hermies way less serious than I do. Seeds ruin a cash crop. Until recently, had gone years without finding any seeds in my flower. Won’t be growing Cannarado long if I experience these issues because there are tons of quality fem seeds with stabilized genetics. But the 2 birthday funks I grew had 0 issues & was the best damn smoke ever. Currently have a pair of Twins & a Roasted Garlic Margy couple weeks old so I will know more soon.


Balls on bottom doesnt mean its a herm. If your doing big runs then yea better safe than sorry,but if its just a tent full i let em go or. Its a waste of time and nutes money etc. Ive been growing for almost 10 yrs and. Plucking. And trucking is ok. By me. Sure youd rather not c balls but the best cuts are sometimes finiky. I guess it comes with experience. When your doing poly hybrids your not getting stable genetics, but you are going to find fire. Imo. Radogear is great for pheno hunting and after a while you find those gems and hold em. Then you can do the big runs with no worries. If your after perfectly stable genetics...good luck. A lot of big name breeders do not go to f2 or f3. Outside of afficianado freeborn dj short and some others. So if thats what your after thats what i. Reccommend. They are way more money but you have the reassurance that they were worked longer. I have a bunch of rado keepers and its nice to run them knowing you dont have to look for sacs. But i love hunting for the gems and seeing all the variations, rather than a bunch that all come out very similar.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 18, 2021)

higher self said:


> Recenty been flowering clones 1st before seed plant, no balls on clones but seed plant had to pluck lowers. Sticking to clones only in flower tent unless I really want to push the plant through.


This is a very good way to run rados crosses i just. Dont have the time or space. , i have 40. Or. So packs to run which for me will take 3 to 5 yrs. But good point. Even gage green keeps plants that throw a few balls on bottom when they worked with triangle kush. After the clones were rerun there was. No balls according to fang shen.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 18, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Plants not running in the light because of pheno. Stuff from 2011- 2021 Is all On My Ig plants looks the same. Meh well. Good luck too you.


And at least you didnt hide. That fact. That shit definitely happens and sometimes you cant do a thing. Doesnt make u. A shit grower.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 18, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Must agree, Dr Panda's girls are all stunners and look forward to seeing his pics. As for Lightgreen, you're beating a dead horse. He admitted to acting like a dick and vowed to be a better man. I love his pics and his girls are beautiful but he's not going to post if you are going to pile on and call him a c*********. If you're not careful when you look in the mirror you will be seeing Lightgreen!


We all know this bud but that kinda stuff/retaliation aint worth loosing our thread so please no arguing just let it be and be the bigger man. Remember we are a radomunity. Sometimes people grow up other times they dont change a single bit.


----------



## higher self (Jul 18, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> This is a very good way to run rados crosses i just. Dont have the time or space. , i have 40. Or. So packs to run which for me will take 3 to 5 yrs. But good point. Even gage green keeps plants that throw a few balls on bottom when they worked with triangle kush. After the clones were rerun there was. No balls according to fang shen.


I feel you I've got a lot of packs to get to myself, might not pop whole packs though. It's def more effort to run clones but I run everything small & now have a perpetual SOG that's going great. The most challenging thing is the veg tent since I keep things small its a lot of watering. Used to flower in 5 gals now I'm in 1/2 gals or less & I have no shame running smaller plants for however long I'm hunting. Of course I'm being stricter on plants even culling ones in early to mid flower. I hate to do that but with the veg tent packed I rather waste 3wks & send the next one through


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 18, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Balls on bottom doesnt mean its a herm. If your doing big runs then yea better safe than sorry,but if its just a tent full i let em go or. Its a waste of time and nutes money etc. Ive been growing for almost 10 yrs and. Plucking. And trucking is ok. By me. Sure youd rather not c balls but the best cuts are sometimes finiky. I guess it comes with experience. When your doing poly hybrids your not getting stable genetics, but you are going to find fire. Imo. Radogear is great for pheno hunting and after a while you find those gems and hold em. Then you can do the big runs with no worries. If your after perfectly stable genetics...good luck. A lot of big name breeders do not go to f2 or f3. Outside of afficianado freeborn dj short and some others. So if thats what your after thats what i. Reccommend. They are way more money but you have the reassurance that they were worked longer. I have a bunch of rado keepers and its nice to run them knowing you dont have to look for sacs. But i love hunting for the gems and seeing all the variations, rather than a bunch that all come out very similar.


Thanks Greybush. That’s the kind of experienced info I was hoping for when joining this thread. Understand the Rado gas, last harvest had more than a dozen strains but barely smoked anything other than birthday funk until it was gone. Spent crazy amount of dollars on Rado gear since & hoping for enjoyable experiences like yours.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Jul 18, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4946022
> money gun


How is she smelling mate?


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 18, 2021)

Socks (birthday cake x giesel)
Watermelon Gushers (cocomero gelatti x gushers) 

Vegging under CMH 315 from seed vegging for another 4-5 weeks by then be in 40litre coco pots feeding on organic nutrients mainly buddhastree hang my new Led I got x2 of each with 4 of me own cross Pink Lemons (lemon Grabb) (Soulfire Gardens) x Dank sherbert


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 18, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Must agree, Dr Panda's girls are all stunners and look forward to seeing his pics. As for Lightgreen, you're beating a dead horse. He admitted to acting like a dick and vowed to be a better man. I love his pics and his girls are beautiful but he's not going to post if you are going to pile on and call him a c*********. If you're not careful when you look in the mirror you will be seeing Lightgreen!


Anyone that says anything to me I come for them. It's how I feel on the day, and how much energy is worth it too me.
I'm great " you guys should have been online when Other breeders were online" forum members.

Everyone is offened and soft, these days after 1999 in General!

By the way I saw @H420Baby grows and said "this person's grow is worth poking fun at this time" it's horrible just not worth bringing it up much, he already knows in his heart how bad it is.

Have a good one.

@JustBlazin (this how it starts).


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 18, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Must agree, Dr Panda's girls are all stunners and look forward to seeing his pics. As for Lightgreen, you're beating a dead horse. He admitted to acting like a dick and vowed to be a better man. I love his pics and his girls are beautiful but he's not going to post if you are going to pile on and call him a c*********. If you're not careful when you look in the mirror you will be seeing Lightgreen!


Guys is full knowledge that can’t be denied, and knows his strains and growing if I am honest probably more than me. However there are was to be, and specially online I don’t get it myself because when I read something I laugh at it to be fair but then we are different that’s what makes a world I guess, and I was just pointing out what I had I seen! In some situations it’s just better to observe then need to put your stamp on it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 18, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> We all know this bud but that kinda stuff/retaliation aint worth loosing our thread so please no arguing just let it be and be the bigger man. Remember we are a radomunity. Sometimes people grow up other times they dont change a single bit.


I replied back. Threads not lost... Like I said most times, just giving friendly replies back. have a good one.


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 18, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Anyone that says anything to me I come for them. It's how I feel on the day, and how much energy is worth it too me.
> I'm great " you guys should have been online when Other breeders were online" forum members.
> 
> Everyone is offened and soft, these days after 1999 in General!
> ...


I don’t get offended by its cringe worthy when feel the need to swing your balls, and the indirects plan to see. But if someone comes for you of course and tbf I have seen it people kick up because you have informed or corrected them I get that! But it’s clear you know shit so the natural position I would take like I would on the real world and avoid the conversation unless it comes your way. Not in so


Lightgreen2k said:


> Anyone that says anything to me I come for them. It's how I feel on the day, and how much energy is worth it too me.
> I'm great " you guys should have been online when Other breeders were online" forum members.
> 
> Everyone is offened and soft, these days after 1999 in General!
> ...





Lightgreen2k said:


> Anyone that says anything to me I come for them. It's how I feel on the day, and how much energy is worth it too me.
> I'm great " you guys should have been online when Other breeders were online" forum members.
> 
> Everyone is offened and soft, these days after 1999 in General!
> ...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 18, 2021)

If you get offended by people telling you that your genetics are horrible, well get some better genetics or don't grow at all. 

At the end of the day people choose to follow people on Ig who they want to be affiliated for whatever reasons or unknown. 

I just want to see the wonderful grows and bud structure, of certain people. Not even these newer people talking. 

Best of luck on not wasting time on runs , really.


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 18, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> If you get offended by people telling you that your genetics are horrible, well get some better genetics or don't grow at all.
> 
> At the end of the day people choose to follow people on Ig who they want to be affiliated for whatever reasons or unknown.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 18, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> I don’t get offended by its cringe worthy when feel the need to swing your balls, and the indirects plan to see. But if someone comes for you of course and tbf I have seen it people kick up because you have informed or corrected them I get that! But it’s clear you know shit so the natural position I would take like I would on the real world and avoid the conversation unless it comes your way. Not in so


You are using that word "cringe".
(You are between 18 - 24 )
Not worth going back and forth. 
You just began growing because it is safe..
Get your growing skills up.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 18, 2021)

if its got any balls dropping.... kick rocks Bruce/Caitlyn .... Rado is the pollen chucking God .... has an ELITE cut ever popped up out of the 6 trillion crosses he's made already and still counting? Cool names though.... He leads the industry in that shit


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 18, 2021)

listen to yourself come fora air

oooooooooh Instagram friends ooooooh look where friends

Yea you keep looking on Ig at beautiful grows as close as your getting to one! When it gets downs to it! You offended yourself look at your reply hahaha


----------



## AlienAthena (Jul 18, 2021)

Balls on the bottom of a female plants do mean it’s herm. wtf since when did we start changing the meaning of words? It’s just become the norm that some seem to accept with these genetics. The problem isn’t even necessarily the fact that they’re polyhybrids but the fact that “breeders” simply don’t care to work lines to stabilize them as they use to. I don’t remember hearing about balls on bottom of plants, mainly nanners, until American breeders got more popular. Money.


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 18, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You are using the word cringe.
> (You are between 18 - 24 )
> Not worth going back and forth.
> You just began growing because it is safe..
> Get your growing skills up.


Wrong so wrong 

Listen let’s keep posting our shit plants mine ain’t the best don’t claim to be your looking up my shit hitting the hahah only the veg pics not the flower!

your offended your taking Time out your day then liking things lol I am 18-24 lmao are you? I grow to smoke weed simple equation I know mad right haha! If you want to continue this inbox me like the big man of the world your are because your getting petty go look at my flowers put a haha on it, but keep your cocky up tight ass off here if ain’t about plants? Inbox me?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 18, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> Hey so I’m growing a couple Cannarado strain but I’m curious does anyone get itchy and small blister like bumps when working in the grow room. If my arm or hands accidentally rub on the buds my arms get so itchy and I get small bumps they call away like an hour later but I hate the feeling. I think I need to wear gloves and long sleeves when water the plants. Is this just me?


Nope it’s not just you, the same thing happens to me. it’s fine if i get it on my hands, but if i get it on my arms or legs I’m in for a not so very fun trip to the hospital. Found that out the hard way out in California, all my buddies thought it was hilarious to pour a bag of trim inside my sleeping bag while i was sleeping since i was the greenhorn on the hill that year. Well they didn’t think it was so funny when i swelled up like a goddamn balloon, and had to eat Benadryl like skittles. Probably should’ve went to the hospital and got an EpiPen shot, but no one would take me to the hospital. So just had to shower with Dawn soap multiple times, and thug it out. Same thing happens if i touch the grass, other things that have a lot of pollen, and especially hibiscus. Too much love for the plant though, so i take Benadryl and Claritin, and take showers using dawn.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 18, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> 7 Sins (Fatso x Birthday Cake) a few days from the chop, unsure of exactly how far along as i havent been keeping track.
> 
> Stacking so fat theyre falling over just how i like it lol
> 
> ...


Looking absolutely killer, awesome job! Glad i snagged these when they got restocked, and can’t wait to pop them.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 18, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Nobody answers birthday cake questions on here. Not sure if it's because Cannarado growers are only into the newest most heavily crossed strains or they have nothing good to say about the birthday cake crosses so they say nothing at all. My only experience has been two birthday funks that grew medium size & yield, tight buds, high potency, extremely pungent & the perfect taste when smoked. Currently raising 2 Rado twins & 1 roasted garlic Margie (Reg). All sprouted within 2 days. Although not growing as fast as some of their roommates, they are doing well. I also bought several birthday cake crosses. I'm guessing you'll love it!


Haven’t gotten to run any of the birthday cake strains myself yet, but will here soon. i’ll keep the forum posted when i do.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 18, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Weave match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it man, got a couple different Carbon Fiber crosses in the vault like Carbon Candy, and Carbon Apples so going to hold off for now. Might snag the CP cross when they drop, and the Zawtz cross with CF.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 18, 2021)

Finally able to post pictures again now that i got my replacement phone from the damn insurance company. Feels good to actually see what the fuck is on my screen again without using my computer that’s probably from the stone ages lol. Anyways first three are Bazookaz(Bubblegum Biscotti x Grape Gas) that i got as freebies, and then the next four are Nilla Wafers. The two that are really short and stocky got burnt from the soil being too hot. Couldn’t find seedling mix to save my life, so i just had to go with young plant mix, and must’ve been too high in nitrogen. They’re definitely starting to bounce back though, and they’re all looking decent. Honestly don’t know what to expect from the Bazookaz, but pretty excited about grape bubblegum dipped in gas terps. Wouldn’t doubt that the two smaller NW’s are probably Cookie/Animal Mints or OG dominant since they usually tend to be lighter feeders, one definitely looks like it could be GP/SD dominant with its fat broad leaves, and the other one is most likely TK/WC dumb since it has a pretty identical leaf structure to the OG dom Gushers OG i just ran which had a lot of OG and TK in it’s genetics. Who knows though, this is just an educated guess, and i could be proved completely wrong in flower(wouldn’t be the first time, and guarantee it won’t be the last time). Pic #4 Cookie dom, pic #5TK/OG dom, pic #6 GP/SD, and pic #7 the other Cookie dom. i know i know, i still haven’t upgraded my light, but after getting hit with all my bills at once, having to pay $1000 deductible to get my car fixed after someone hit it in a parking lot and dipped, and then having to pay a deductible to get a replacement phone all at once really drained my wallet. Now that i’m caught up with my bills, and working at the minimum 12 hours a day i’ve been looking at new lights. Thinking about going with the Nanolux DE dual 600 x2, since i’ve seen some pretty good results with people using them, they’re definitely in my price range, and it’ll definitely have a wider spread then the pos light i got now(even though they did an extremely respectable job on my last run).


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 18, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Anyone that says anything to me I come for them. It's how I feel on the day, and how much energy is worth it too me.
> I'm great " you guys should have been online when Other breeders were online" forum members.
> 
> Everyone is offened and soft, these days after 1999 in General!
> ...


Lol...I hear you
I thought the issue was done and buried but I guess I was wrong


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 18, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> if its got any balls dropping.... kick rocks Bruce/Caitlyn .... Rado is the pollen chucking God .... has an ELITE cut ever popped up out of the 6 trillion crosses he's made already and still counting? Cool names though.... He leads the industry in that shit


Not sure on this I'm sure someone else will know but isn't there a Sunday driver cut that jungle boys run/ran 
And what about grape pie?


----------



## Snowback (Jul 18, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Everyone is offened and soft, these days after 1999 in General!


Not all of us. I've never had an issue with any of your posts. The few times that we have interacted you have always been polite. You do nice pics too.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 18, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Not sure on this I'm sure someone else will know but isn't there a Sunday driver cut that jungle boys run/ran
> And what about grape pie?


Also wedding pie and fatso. I have a few elite cuts and a few of my rado cuts are as dank imo as well as most who get to smoke them.


----------



## Paperroller24 (Jul 18, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Thanks for the relevant info. Love me some GMO! Also recently purchased crosses of gushers, sour apple, & LPC75 so def anxious to try more Rado to see how they compare to some of my fire HC513 strains. Great call on the Candy Milk.


Ive had the real cereal milk and so I had to try the candy milk. I also got the red berries pack (cereal milk x gushers). Yeah the GMO leaner is super garlicy and potent. The other 2 seeds I didnt keep running were just like a burnt rubber kinda smell, but plant stucture on both were nice. Just didnt have an appealing smell and taste. Will probably pop a couple more down the road, but for now, I have way too many projects going on and dont have the space.


----------



## Paperroller24 (Jul 19, 2021)

Here's my Party foul (gmo x birthday cake) keeper.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 19, 2021)

Num num (zkittlezxgelatti x grape pie)




Powdered grape sweettart candy smell
Powder heart candy taste (vape)
Day meds relaxing & uplifting


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 19, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Num num (zkittlezxgelatti x grape pie)
> 
> View attachment 4947017
> View attachment 4947018
> ...


Damn! Looks absolutely fire, awesome job. Glad Terrapin convinced me to snag a pack of these, and held onto them. How long did you take her in flower?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 19, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn! Looks absolutely fire, awesome job. Glad Terrapin convinced me to snag a pack of these, and held onto them. How long did you take her in flower?


Thanks. 10 weeksf from flip. 
(This is 1 of 2 seeds popped)
pretty short veg. Just enough time to clone.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 19, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Wrong so wrong
> 
> Listen let’s keep posting our shit plants mine ain’t the best don’t claim to be your looking up my shit hitting the hahah only the veg pics not the flower!
> 
> your offended your taking Time out your day then liking things lol I am 18-24 lmao are you? I grow to smoke weed simple equation I know mad right haha! If you want to continue this inbox me like the big man of the world your are because your getting petty go look at my flowers put a haha on it, but keep your cocky up tight ass off here if ain’t about plants? Inbox me?


Thank you lmao


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 19, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Num num (zkittlezxgelatti x grape pie)
> 
> View attachment 4947017
> View attachment 4947018
> ...


Damn bro thats fire.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Also wedding pie and fatso. I have a few elite cuts and a few of my rado cuts are as dank imo as well as most who get to smoke them.


Not radogear nahhhh lol.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 19, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Balls on the bottom of a female plants do mean it’s herm. wtf since when did we start changing the meaning of words? It’s just become the norm that some seem to accept with these genetics. The problem isn’t even necessarily the fact that they’re polyhybrids but the fact that “breeders” simply don’t care to work lines to stabilize them as they use to. I don’t remember hearing about balls on bottom of plants, mainly nanners, until American breeders got more popular. Money.


If a plant has equal balls or nanners to pistils yea its a herm. but a couple sacs... Sure u can call it a herm but its not a true full blown herm. Theres levels to this herm shit and how plants from seed adapt to thier environment. Yea thier technically a herm but if i grow a clone from that plant and no balls grow is it a herm? You can go botth ways. So i dunno i just dont want people wasting time and money for a few pollen sacs. When those plants could yield some great stuff. And NO I DONT THINK ITS NORMAL. Lol again this is just my opinion everyone has one.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 19, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> if its got any balls dropping.... kick rocks Bruce/Caitlyn .... Rado is the pollen chucking God .... has an ELITE cut ever popped up out of the 6 trillion crosses he's made already and still counting? Cool names though.... He leads the industry in that shit


Really grape pie sundae driver fatso wedding pie pie hoe zawtz carbon fiber... Rados gear is fire. Did u come here to get some attention lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 19, 2021)

Sum dried grape o nade, first two pics are the cookie structure plant that smelled like lemonade but dried into a tropical pulped fruit smell. Super dank, gonna see if I can up the yields on her with a lot of topping. Third pic the most grape pie leaning girl or at least one of the loudest with some grape influence. Definitely these aren’t the yielders that the fatso x cheetah piss ladies are, but they’re done in 8 weeks vs 10


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 19, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I replied back. Threads not lost... Like I said most times, just giving friendly replies back. have a good one.


 not yet. But genuity is always checking in and he will close our thread brother.. And most arguments your in. I understand you dislike some of us thats fine but for the ones you do like and share with let these petty comements go. if they wanna look like a asshole. Let em. Its easier than wasting time u could spend helping some of our newcomers. Im sure you know things we can benifit from so lets hear them and not the nonsense. Im not bashin you and im not trying to start a back and forth.. Id just like us all to get along, share ideas, maybe even genetics. Rado fukin munity!!!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 19, 2021)

The gary Payton. X cheetah piss testers


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 19, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> View attachment 4947351View attachment 4947352 Gary piss testersView attachment 4947353


That last one looks like straight OG kush


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> That last one looks like straight OG kush


Member i found a male in those fems so anything is possible pnw never told me a thing as to y there was a straight male in my fem testers. They are tall plants with golfball nugz so maybe it is lol. But i do think the first pic is legit with all those hairs, it is also the better yielder/looking of the 2. And my keeper


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> not yet. But genuity is always checking in and he will close our thread brother.. And most arguments your in. I understand you dislike some of us thats fine but for the ones you do like and share with let these petty comements go. if they wanna look like a asshole. Let em. Its easier than wasting time u could spend helping some of our newcomers. Im sure you know things we can benifit from so lets hear them and not the nonsense. Im not bashin you and im not trying to start a back and forth.. Id just like us all to get along, share ideas, maybe even genetics. Rado fukin munity!!!


I started this thread,if I wanted it shut down it would be...(that's why I check in) 
Get yo fact right...

Light green did nothing wrong,just to many soft people on the forums these days..
That think everything is about them.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 19, 2021)

Some grape pie s1phenos


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 19, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Some grape pie s1phenos View attachment 4947363View attachment 4947363View attachment 4947366View attachment 4947365


Straight fuzzy.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 19, 2021)

Some gushers s1


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 19, 2021)

Pie belly smells great to hazey smell but small buds on 1 the other had decent sized buds 3rd pic is that gushers s1 same as the yellower pics great looking smelling pheno but my clone didn't make it which really sucks it would've been in my top 5 keepers 4 sure


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 19, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looking absolutely killer, awesome job! Glad i snagged these when they got restocked, and can’t wait to pop them.


thanks man, definitely a tasty cross. Almost all the phenos i ran were on the lanky/stretchy side, not sure if all phenos are but just a note lol.

Ive been running these phenos of Beaches and 7 Sins for a while now, didnt take any more clones this run, nor did i clone the 2 Horchata x Grape Gasoline girls i have flowering now and go figure one of them looks fucking phenomenal. Pics to come, ill let them get a bit bigger. Still have quite a few of those so im pretty hopeful theres more fire in that annoying little glass vial. 

Time to run some new stuff, i have a lifetime supply of beans, no reason to hoard.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 19, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> not yet. But genuity is always checking in and he will close our thread brother.. And most arguments your in. I understand you dislike some of us thats fine but for the ones you do like and share with let these petty comements go. if they wanna look like a asshole. Let em. Its easier than wasting time u could spend helping some of our newcomers. Im sure you know things we can benifit from so lets hear them and not the nonsense. Im not bashin you and im not trying to start a back and forth.. Id just like us all to get along, share ideas, maybe even genetics. Rado fukin munity!!!


@Greybush7387 Genuity wouldn't shut this thread down? Where did you ever get that from man? He didn't tell you that ?

Anyhow give people advice on how to grow, this is big money in these times and legal people come here to try and steal ideas and take it back to their companies but they ain't got the sauce right. (Master Growers) 

People that want help should be in the grow / learning/ forums, before the seed forums but it's all good.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 19, 2021)

genuity said:


> I started this thread,if I wanted it shut down it would be...(that's why I check in)
> Get yo fact right...
> 
> Light green did nothing wrong,just to many soft people on the forums these days..
> That think everything is about them.


My sentiments on how the forums have changed from the olden days.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 19, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Pie belly smells great to hazey smell but small buds on 1 the other had decent sized buds 3rd pic is that gushers s1 same as the yellowerView attachment 4947379 pics great looking smelling pheno but my clone didn't make it which really sucks it would've been in my top 5 keepers 4 sureView attachment 4947378View attachment 4947371


What day are you on?


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jul 20, 2021)

Man I knew I should have grabbed a pack of Animal Chin when I seen it the other day. Went back to grab it & there all gone. Anyone else know where to find it?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 20, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Really grape pie sundae driver fatso wedding pie pie hoe zawtz carbon fiber... Rados gear is fire. Did u come here to get some attention lol


FACTS! i seriously doubt anyone can name more then one breeder or at least popular breeder that isn’t doing preservation work and isn’t using hype cuts. I’ve found absolutely fire pretty much out of every single pack I’ve ran so far, and the Sugar Rush cut my buddy found could probably stand toe to toe with a lot of “hype” cuts you see nowadays.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 20, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @Greybush7387 Genuity wouldn't shut this thread down? Where did you ever get that from man? He didn't tell you that ?
> 
> Anyhow give people advice on how to grow, this is big money in these times and legal people come here to try and steal ideas and take it back to their companies but they ain't got the sauce right. (Master Growers)
> 
> People that want help should be in the grow / learning/ forums, before the seed forums but it's all good.


Definitely have some valid points though, keep big corporations guessing. Also if anyone doesn’t like what you have to say there’s an ignore button for fucks sake! Shit me and you’ve had our disagreements, but we talked it out in DM and we kept it moving. We’re all adults, and if someone can’t handle a little bit of criticism the Internet probably isn’t the place for them.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 20, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Man I knew I should have grabbed a pack of Animal Chin when I seen it the other day. Went back to grab it & there all gone. Anyone else know where to find it?


pretty sure i saw that one on seedsofhorror recently


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 20, 2021)

Num Num doing amazing outside.
zkittlez/ gelatti x grape pie


----------



## Houstini (Jul 20, 2021)

Apple earth, platinum bubba x sour apple. organic outdoor 45°N PNW


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 20, 2021)

Money gun 
Sweet fruit cream smell


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 20, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Money gun
> Sweet fruit cream smell
> View attachment 4947967


I cant wait to run these, they didn't make it for this cycle but definitely next.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 20, 2021)

Definitely hyped to run the pack of Money Gun i have as well, and hopefully can find a nice stud out of the MG x GP bx freebies to hit a good MG with. Got my order today, but i don’t know if he accidentally sent three, or was just hooking me up. Sent him an email to see if he wanted me to send one back. Also got the one Mouth Coat/Razz Cran, and (Zqueezit x Zawtz) x GP bx freebies. Not the biggest fan of orange terps, so hopefully this Raz Cran changes my stance on orange strains.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 20, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Definitely hyped to run the pack of Money Gun i have as well, and hopefully can find a nice stud out of the MG x GP bx freebies to hit a good MG with. Got my order today, but i don’t know if he accidentally sent three, or was just hooking me up. Sent him an email to see if he wanted me to send one back. Also got the one Mouth Coat/Razz Cran, and (Zqueezit x Zawtz) x GP bx freebies. Not the biggest fan of orange terps, so hopefully this Raz Cran changes my stance on orange strains.


Raz cran different than mouth coat. Mouth coat is zellati x lpc


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 20, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Definitely hyped to run the pack of Money Gun i have as well, and hopefully can find a nice stud out of the MG x GP bx freebies to hit a good MG with. Got my order today, but i don’t know if he accidentally sent three, or was just hooking me up. Sent him an email to see if he wanted me to send one back. Also got the one Mouth Coat/Razz Cran, and (Zqueezit x Zawtz) x GP bx freebies. Not the biggest fan of orange terps, so hopefully this Raz Cran changes my stance on orange strains.


That $gun x grape pie bx cud be cuhhwaaazy


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 21, 2021)

So he emailed me back saying it was a mistake, but to go ahead and keep it. Rado gear for the motherfucking win!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 21, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Raz cran different than mouth coat. Mouth coat is zellati x lpc


Ahhh appreciate the correction


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 21, 2021)

there are tons of elite cuts being found from Cannarado and lots of other breeders as well. The problem is the person that finds them doesn't grow enough of it or hold on to it long enough for it to become 'elite'. Keeping a clone alive isn't the easiest thing to do especially if you the only one growing it


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 21, 2021)

higher self said:


> I feel you I've got a lot of packs to get to myself, might not pop whole packs though. It's def more effort to run clones but I run everything small & now have a perpetual SOG that's going great. The most challenging thing is the veg tent since I keep things small its a lot of watering. Used to flower in 5 gals now I'm in 1/2 gals or less & I have no shame running smaller plants for however long I'm hunting. Of course I'm being stricter on plants even culling ones in early to mid flower. I hate to do that but with the veg tent packed I rather waste 3wks & send the next one through





Greybush7387 said:


> This is a very good way to run rados crosses i just. Dont have the time or space. , i have 40. Or. So packs to run which for me will take 3 to 5 yrs. But good point. Even gage green keeps plants that throw a few balls on bottom when they worked with triangle kush. After the clones were rerun there was. No balls according to fang shen.


yeah I’ve found so many fire ass keepers it’s insane. And I’m not talking about just “ok” or “good” I mean I can’t wait to show them to the world!! I went from big pots (soil) to 1 gals (soil) and I kinda prefer the small pots while running 50-60+ plants I can fit like 80 in flower room and 60-70 in my veg. This run here I ended up with some seeds here and there in some strains and I’m totally fine with that. The very few keepers (if they reveg) I’ll run a nice “production” run with less plants, bigger , and in larger pots and it’ll be worth all the effort in the end. 1 more “hunting” run next and it’s probably my most anticipated and exciting run ever!!! Many new phenos of marmalade finally!! as well as grape pie s1’s and many more!!! Run after that will be much more suited for some real weight and they’ll all be of the upmost quality!!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 21, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Not sure on this I'm sure someone else will know but isn't there a Sunday driver cut that jungle boys run/ran
> And what about grape pie?


Yeah sundae driver #19….that dude has no clue what he’s talking about lol


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 21, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> The gary Payton. X cheetah piss testersView attachment 4947351View attachment 4947352View attachment 4947353


I had a lot of uniformity in the zawtz x cheetah piss all almost the same. They’re fire!! I can’t wait to run them again and do a much better job!! I didn’t feel like the cheetah piss came through OR the zawtz dominated this cross. Still very tasty and all… what’s your thoughts overall


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## higher self (Jul 21, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> yeah I’ve found so many fire ass keepers it’s insane. And I’m not talking about just “ok” or “good” I mean I can’t wait to show them to the world!! I went from big pots (soil) to 1 gals (soil) and I kinda prefer the small pots while running 50-60+ plants I can fit like 80 in flower room and 60-70 in my veg. This run here I ended up with some seeds here and there in some strains and I’m totally fine with that. The very few keepers (if they reveg) I’ll run a nice “production” run with less plants, bigger , and in larger pots and it’ll be worth all the effort in the end. 1 more “hunting” run next and it’s probably my most anticipated and exciting run ever!!! Many new phenos of marmalade finally!! as well as grape pie s1’s and many more!!! Run after that will be much more suited for some real weight and they’ll all be of the upmost quality!!!


That’s the way to do it IMO. Going small really keeps things in order for the hunt. Small can be different from person to person. I do run my keepers in larger pots in a dedicated space enough for 3-4 plants. 

Happy hunting, sounds like will have no problems finding those select bangers!


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 21, 2021)

Candy Milk early flower. 2 have a crazy gusher candy smell and a couple are more sweet gas....all in all much more impressive than the Tenacious.


----------



## BowserME17 (Jul 21, 2021)

Farm sink (kitchen sink x sour apple) day 20


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 21, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Pie belly smells great to hazey smell but small buds on 1 the other had decent sized buds 3rd pic is that gushers s1 same as the yellowerView attachment 4947379 pics great looking smelling pheno but my clone didn't make it which really sucks it would've been in my top 5 keepers 4 sureView attachment 4947378View attachment 4947371


Could always try n reveg her


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 22, 2021)

Won a seed giveaway and have a choice picking one pack out of a few breeders- rados choice are l- gelatti bx2, snobby cat, bubble gush, and grape runtz. Leaning towards the gelatti bx2


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Won a seed giveaway and have a choice picking one pack out of a few breeders- rados choice are l- gelatti bx2, snobby cat, bubble gush, and grape runtz. Leaning towards the gelatti bx2


Damn, that’s a hard decision. Personally i would go with the Gelati bx2 as well. Still got a pack with 5-6 of those i got as freebies from GLO, and hoping to find a really nice OG dominant male with a better structure.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 22, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn, that’s a hard decision. Personally i would go with the Gelati bx2 as well. Still got a pack with 5-6 of those i got as freebies from GLO, and hoping to find a really nice OG dominant male with a better structure.


I also have a choice of thug pug squatch, glukie breath, Michigan mouth and cactus breath as well, I have to pick soon


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I also have a choice of thug pug squatch, glukie breath, Michigan mouth and cactus breath as well, I have to pick soon


I have a keeper of gelatti bx1 f2 and I’m telling y’all it’s some rare kinda exotic terps!! That be my choice hands down


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Won a seed giveaway and have a choice picking one pack out of a few breeders- rados choice are l- gelatti bx2, snobby cat, bubble gush, and grape runtz. Leaning towards the gelatti bx2


Congratulations dude. I'm sure you can't go wrong with any choice but don't overlook the grape runtz.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I also have a choice of thug pug squatch, glukie breath, Michigan mouth and cactus breath as well, I have to pick soon


Damn now that’s one hard ass decision my choices would be Gelatti, cactus breath, or Glukie breath. Supposedly that CB is an absolute frost monster, and will have you glued to the couch


----------



## Czernoza (Jul 22, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> my 2 keepers from a pack of Sundae Driver Bx have completely different terp profiles. One is funky gas with berry on the back end and the other is pure fruity pebbles cereal. The fruity pebbles pheno blows everyone away with how spot on it is to the cereal, one of my favorite cuts I've ever found.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 23, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What day are you on?


They are flushing but. I usually dont count... Id say week 9 or 10 i can pull them now ifi had. Time.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 23, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @Greybush7387 Genuity wouldn't shut this thread down? Where did you ever get that from man? He didn't tell you that ?
> 
> Anyhow give people advice on how to grow, this is big money in these times and legal people come here to try and steal ideas and take it back to their companies but they ain't got the sauce right. (Master Growers)
> 
> People that want help should be in the grow / learning/ forums, before the seed forums but it's all good.


He. Shut down the gage forum and said. He would in here... I gotno. Reason to make it up... So he. Contradicted himself.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 23, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I had a lot of uniformity in the zawtz x cheetah piss all almost the same. They’re fire!! I can’t wait to run them again and do a much better job!! I didn’t feel like the cheetah piss came through OR the zawtz dominated this cross. Still very tasty and all… what’s your thoughts overall


Iknow. The 1. With. All the. Hairs looks cp. Dom, but then. Again never. Smoked either. Or ran either before so. I. Cant say. Rn


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 23, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn now that’s one hard ass decision my choices would be Gelatti, cactus breath, or Glukie breath. Supposedly that CB is an absolute frost monster, and will have you glued to the couch


Michigan mouth or grape runtz buut id go. Mm


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 23, 2021)

Popped like 8. Daily biscotti sundae v2s... 4. Are. Up but. The other. 3 are. Far. Behind and. 1. Looks like a. Dud. I may need to pop a chapple. To even out my numbers for. The tents.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 23, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Popped like 8. Daily biscotti sundae v2s... 4. Are. Up but. The other. 3 are. Far. Behind and. 1. Looks like a. Dud. I may need to pop a chapple. To even out my numbers for. The tents.


Chapple may be the best one out of that line. It’s so amazing in every way and every pheno…I’ll post pics and info as soon as I get back from the beach!!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 23, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> They are flushing but. I usually dont count... Id say week 9 or 10 i can pull them now ifi had. Time.


Same never count days or weeks. They’re ready when they’re ready. Even though I should probably start doing it, especially if I want to start making my own gear


----------



## genuity (Jul 23, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> He. Shut down the gage forum and said. He would in here... I gotno. Reason to make it up... So he. Contradicted himself.







__





Gage Green Group Info Thread


That's sad......but how much$ Lol $121



rollitup.org





Get yo facts right..

Maybe you need a break from the interwebs...


----------



## Stayed Golden (Jul 23, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Candy Milk early flower. 2 have a crazy gusher candy smell and a couple are more sweet gas....all in all much more impressive than the Tenacious.
> View attachment 4948546
> View attachment 4948540View attachment 4948542View attachment 4948543View attachment 4948544View attachment 4948545


Nice! Glad to hear the candy milk is doing good...I’m gonna pop mine this wknd...look Forward to more posts


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 23, 2021)

Candy Milk has some awesome structure and terps so far. I found a couple balls on 4/5 of the phenos lowers but just plucked em off. The CM #2 is the only one that stayed clean and she looks much different than the others. Pic #4 of my last post is her.....she is the latest to start budding and has by far the best structure. The Tenacious had about 6-8 pollen sacks on each plant.....hmmmm


----------



## Sergey_snow (Jul 24, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Sugar Rush View attachment 4880117View attachment 4880118View attachment 4880119View attachment 4880120View attachment 4880121


Abracadabra bro uau !!!! I am speechless look them sparkle


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 24, 2021)

Fatso x cheetah piss knocked down at day 70. This one has the gmo stretch and greezy/stinky. I get a lot of funky pine and some rankness in the background on most of them


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Fatso x cheetah piss knocked down at day 70. This one has the gmo stretch and greezy/stinky. I get a lot of funky pine and some rankness in the background on most of them View attachment 4950593View attachment 4950594View attachment 4950595


Fantastic, bet you have lots of friends!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 24, 2021)

Wheres terrapin blazin been? Hopefully hes. Ok ...


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Could always try n reveg her


I tried to reveg a. Slurricane with no luck anyone got any tips. That. Plant is legit id. Love to keep it.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 24, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Chapple may be the best one out of that line. It’s so amazing in every way and every pheno…I’ll post pics and info as soon as I get back from the beach!!


I got 4 dbs v2s that are up with true leaves the others got tossed. And i popped 3 kurple fantasy x sour. Apple. They are in water rn.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Fatso x cheetah piss knocked down at day 70. This one has the gmo stretch and greezy/stinky. I get a lot of funky pine and some rankness in the background on most of them View attachment 4950593View attachment 4950594View attachment 4950595


Nice yield on the cheetah crosses imo. Nice work bro. As always.


----------



## YourMarriages (Jul 24, 2021)

Early bird dog ass yield pheno of slushers. Finished much earlier then the others. Coulda just been from stress but still quality smoke. Others have about 2 weeks maybe left.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 24, 2021)

genuity said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. But im good, sorry i read that. Forum last yr and forgot it was a nonstop argument with you and cakes and shmeckle. So you kinda had. A role in it being closed by sunni. Either way who gives a crap.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 24, 2021)

YourMarriages said:


> View attachment 4950625Early bird dog ass yield pheno of slushers. Finished much earlier then the others. Coulda just been from stress but still quality smoke. Others have about 2 weeks maybe left.


Does anyone know if he is using in houses slur or archives for this cross?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 24, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Does anyone know if he is using in houses slur or archives for this cross?


Probably one he found in his hunts or one he sourced. Either way those. Nugz look. Great.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 24, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @Greybush7387 Genuity wouldn't shut this thread down? Where did you ever get that from man? He didn't tell you that ?
> 
> Anyhow give people advice on how to grow, this is big money in these times and legal people come here to try and steal ideas and take it back to their companies but they ain't got the sauce right. (Master Growers)
> 
> People that want help should be in the grow / learning/ forums, before the seed forums but it's all good.





> MyBallzItch said:
> LoL this is my favorite thread


Will not be for long,if this crazy shit keeps popping up...
This is what i was reffering to lg pg 457


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 24, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> I tried to reveg a. Slurricane with no luck anyone got any tips. That. Plant is legit id. Love to keep it.


if it's not dead just keep feeding it veg food. may or may not make it but I've spent a couple months getting something to finally regrow


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 25, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> if it's not dead just keep feeding it veg food. may or may not make it but I've spent a couple months getting something to finally regrow


Second that...thought I lost my sundae driver keeper, but it still had a little bud and green left on it so I just kept watering with some veg......took a few months but I got it.
Like jewel said if it's not dead keep giving veg nutes hopefully it will regrow


----------



## Ladiesonly (Jul 25, 2021)

Kudos to you for being legit and honest may karma shine on you. loved to see this 




Nate Dogg said:


> So he emailed me back saying it was a mistake, but to go ahead and keep it. Rado gear for the motherfucking win!


----------



## nc208 (Jul 25, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Will not be for long,if this crazy shit keeps popping up...
> This is what i was reffering to lg pg 457


So why do you keep stirring the pot? Lightgreen hadn't posted anything in days and this is just going to continue the back and forth. 
Just stop responding to people's negativity instead of having to get that last word in and this shit won't continue at all.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 25, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Will not be for long,if this crazy shit keeps popping up...
> This is what i was reffering to lg pg 457


You should have posted four pages before that. 455 or something. 

Like it was said the forums are filled with bitches. Not from that Cannabis World Time and OverGrow time now that it's safe and people want to be the world's biggest growers, and terrible at it too. 


nc208 said:


> So why do you keep stirring the pot? Lightgreen hadn't posted anything in days and this is just going to continue the back and forth.
> Just stop responding to people's negativity instead of having to get that last word in and this shit won't continue at all.


It's all good. I just want people to post pictures of there plants   ...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 25, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> Kudos to you for being legit and honest may karma shine on you. loved to see this


Appreciate that, understand that mistakes happen, and rather would be upfront and honest. Rado PNW has and is always solid, so I didn’t want to take advantage of an accident


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 25, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Wheres terrapin blazin been? Hopefully hes. Ok ...


He’s been super busy lately, but he’s been doing good. Talk to him a little bit here and there on instagram, and he told me to say what’s up to y’all and he hopes everyone’s doing all right


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 25, 2021)

Pink Grapes [Pink Runtz × Grape Gasoline]

Hmm people want advice in this thread. You don't need to top your plants if you are not in beds. Topping helps the beds better vs pots.

This was topped and would have done better left alone. Day 30.




Week 5,6,7 the real swell should come on, so we shall see


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 25, 2021)

Nothing too exciting still seedlings, but first three pics are Bazookaz, and the last 4 are Nila Wafers. Looking a little grumpy because they got their 1st somewhat heavy watering/light feeding with a quarter teaspoon of Alaskan fish fertilizer. Usually only hit them with the pump sprayer, and give them a light misting. So they should be back to praying once i get back from work tomorrow. For small plants it recommends a teaspoon per gallon, but that’s way too strong, so i went with a quarter teaspoon, and i’ll see how they react. Didn’t hit the 2 shorter Nila Wafers since they’re just now starting to bounce back from being overfed due to having to use young plant mix instead of seedling mix since i couldn’t find some any anywhere.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 25, 2021)

Was able to get the other pack of SD F2 from my brother, and damn does it feel good to have the two packs again. Definitely will try to work these into F3s if the stars align


----------



## higher self (Jul 26, 2021)

Altar Bread at 43 days, still no cookie funk. Looks kinda ugly compared to my Cookie keeper Tropic Heat just below. 








Sunshine Pucker day 43


----------



## Sour60autoNOICE (Jul 26, 2021)

Was anyone lucky enough to get a pack of fuzzy wig( white runtz x LPC75 ) or a pack of LPC75 s1 they’d be willing to part with? Been looking for them everywhere with no luck.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 26, 2021)

Have three slushers in veg. Saw some at the top of the page. How is it?


----------



## YourMarriages (Jul 26, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Have three slushers in veg. Saw some at the top of the page. How is it?


That's me? It's pretty fantastic honestly checks all the boxes (except yield on this particular expression) the rest are still trucking along. This one only had a few tops and they swelled and just stopped there. Day 45ish Smells kinda like sweet candy/earthy and smokes pretty similar but I'm not good with descriptions. Right over 1oz but the others are much bigger and still swelling. I'll post more when the others get closer or finish up.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 26, 2021)

When re-vegging, give them enough water, but don't over saturate or hit the nutes too hard. Also don't pull the buds off the remaining branches. The new tops usually grow out of the old buds, not from the nodes like you'd think.

Sometimes the plants you thought were surefire keepers don't taste like they smelled, and the one you thought wasn't that great and threw away the clone ends up being your favorite after a few weeks of drying. It doesn't hurt to keep the clones you took for a few extra weeks so you don't have to re-veg.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 26, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> When re-vegging, give them enough water, but don't over saturate or hit the nutes too hard. Also don't pull the buds off the remaining branches. The new tops usually grow out of the old buds, not from the nodes like you'd think.
> 
> Sometimes the plants you thought were surefire keepers don't taste like they smelled, and the one you thought wasn't that great and threw away the clone ends up being your favorite after a few weeks of drying. It doesn't hurt to keep the clones you took for a few extra weeks so you don't have to re-veg.


Excellent advice. Re-veg is a lot of unproductive time consumption & stress on the plant. Too many other great options that will reward you much sooner


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 26, 2021)

I reveg all the time and it works wonderfully in my situation. I’d say I have a 99% success rate.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 26, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I reveg all the time and it works wonderfully in my situation. I’d say I have a 99% success rate.


Any tips?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 26, 2021)

It sucks cause. I lollipop so all the buds. Are big ill have to leave some chunkers behind...


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 26, 2021)

Candy Milk #3 spot on pink bubblegum terps in early flower


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 26, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> It sucks cause. I lollipop so all the buds. Are big ill have to leave some chunkers behind...


You'll need to leave some of the bottom buds. So if you only have top buds you'll definitely have to leave some chunkers. Sucks but its worth it sometimes.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 26, 2021)

I find that success increases with the amount of the plant remaining and how deep into flower she went, hopefully not too long.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 26, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I find that success increases with the amount of the plant remaining and how deep into flower she went, hopefully not too long.


If I see something I like mid flower and I didn’t back it up, I’ll take snips. Definitely way harder to reveg something you flowered out to maturity. Did take like 2 months but I saved a topanga lemon x Cali king gassy kush female that Hermed down low.

Took like a month and a half after rooting to regrow but it took, along with a crazy variegated topang lemon x ssh I wanted to run again. I’ve only tried to reveg a fully mature plant once and it didn’t take. Definitely do something to keep that plant going sooner rather than later if she catches your eye


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 26, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I reveg all the time and it works wonderfully in my situation. I’d say I have a 99% success rate.


Shit really. I’ve tried four or five times and my plant stem and remaining buds always dry out into a sorry looking sack of shit while trying to reveg. It gets to… “ok this is barely a plant anymore” and I call it a wrap. Maybe need to be more humid idk


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 26, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Shit really. I’ve tried four or five times and my plant stem and remaining buds always dry out into a sorry looking sack of shit while trying to reveg. It gets to… “ok this is barely a plant anymore” and I call it a wrap. Maybe need to be more humid idk


Are you leaving it in veg conditions and continuing to water?


----------



## higher self (Jul 27, 2021)

Unless I'm running too many plants it's just easier to clone before flower. I still have Altar Bread clone in 5 oz bathroom cup for at least 50 days. It's less stressful keeping this small clone around than worrying about reveg. If the Altar Bread is good I'll transplant, take another cut & flower out mother plant after some veg time


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Shit really. I’ve tried four or five times and my plant stem and remaining buds always dry out into a sorry looking sack of shit while trying to reveg. It gets to… “ok this is barely a plant anymore” and I call it a wrap. Maybe need to be more humid idk


I don’t know how much you leave but just a couple nugs down low is not generally enough. A couple fan leaves are very helpful, when harvesting try and remove as much bud from stem as you can, leaving as much leaf as you can. Careful not to overwater as it will drink way less. Don’t let it get a bunch of amber, take it as early as possible.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 27, 2021)

I had to reveg my sundae driver but I didn't have room in my veg room so I kept it in flower still hooked to my blumat waiting for my others to finish flowering and my veg room to make room. After like 3 weeks in flower it started to reveg in flower than started budding again. So when I saw some decent size shoots come up I took snipes and I saved it without even putting it back in veg. And a couple grams of bud of the plant after it reflowered...lol
I didn't smoke the reflower just tossed it.
I didn't know you could reflower just like you can reveg


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 27, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> If I see something I like mid flower and I didn’t back it up, I’ll take snips. Definitely way harder to reveg something you flowered out to maturity. Did take like 2 months but I saved a topanga lemon x Cali king gassy kush female that Hermed down low.View attachment 4952061
> 
> Took like a month and a half after rooting to regrow but it took, along with a crazy variegated topang lemon x ssh I wanted to run again. I’ve only tried to reveg a fully mature plant once and it didn’t take. Definitely do something to keep that plant going sooner rather than later if she catches your eye


Hey JR working on the lineup for my small room & wanted to include several Rado beans. The over-under's & meat pies are def in. Have gushers. LPC, and sour apple. What's your rec?


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 27, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I reveg all the time and it works wonderfully in my situation. I’d say I have a 99% success rate.


Re-veging is as easy as cloning. You can have the near 100% success rate if you just keep giving it more time. In most instances it is not practical or time efficient and in the end you get a lesser yield over way more time. But to each his own that's what's great about growing there's no one way!


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 27, 2021)

Re vegged here


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 27, 2021)

out of curiosity, who else takes snips in flower? interested in the success rate, im assuming its strain or even pheno specific


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 27, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Re vegged here


Beautiful. How long since her last yield?


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 27, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> out of curiosity, who else takes snips in flower? interested in the success rate, im assuming its strain or even pheno specific


I take them usually only up to 3 weeks with same success rate pretty much as regular cloning. Only time I cloned a bud was my sundae driver when I found out I forgot to clone it like a dumbass 
But i only got one bud of many to clone. And it was a fat bud and ended up getting mold on the bud so I tossed it. So I ended up having to reveg it


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 27, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Hey JR working on the lineup for my small room & wanted to include several Rado beans. The over-under's & meat pies are def in. Have gushers. LPC, and sour apple. What's your rec?


Haven’t ran any of those crosses yet. I’m most interested in the haze x sour apple crosses, probably pop a couple packs of those next.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 27, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Beautiful. How long since her last yield?


Planted in March went into flower for 6 weeks before blowing back to veg.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 27, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> out of curiosity, who else takes snips in flower? interested in the success rate, im assuming its strain or even pheno specific


I take cutting in flower all the time, its deffinetly the same if not a little higher success rate than veg. Some strains are stubborn about showing sex in veg. They do usually have to reveg so it takes fucking forever to get more cuts.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 27, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Haven’t ran any of those crosses yet. I’m most interested in the haze x sour apple crosses, probably pop a couple packs of those next.
> 
> 
> JewelRunner said:
> ...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 27, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Any tips?


Really I just topdress with god stuff castings craft blend etc and flip lights to 17/7 and keep a good veg environment. Mabye run a few degrees cooler. Also I foliar feed kinda often.
I leave a lower branch or two I would usually trim off and when I harvest I just leave them. 
I recommend keeping up with IPM during thisprocess.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 27, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> I take cutting in flower all the time, its deffinetly the same if not a little higher success rate than veg. Some strains are stubborn about showing sex in veg. They do usually have to reveg so it takes fucking forever to get more cuts.


I clone buds too!! It’s all fun!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jul 27, 2021)

The original pheno of marmalade and 4 new ones.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 27, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> The original pheno of marmalade and 4 new ones. View attachment 4952660View attachment 4952661View attachment 4952662


Look like a lil thrip damage G. 2x sulfur spray one Week apart should clear em if you haven’t treated already


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 27, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Look like a lil thrip damage G. 2x sulfur spray one Week apart should clear em if you haven’t treated already


Good call, plus if available in your area, add some ladybugs


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 28, 2021)

Watermelon gusher & socks 

New light Hung..


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 28, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Watermelon gusher & socks
> 
> New light Hung.. View attachment 4952994View attachment 4952996


Fantastic! Two strains I'm dying to try. Good luck with your grow looking forward to your updates. Hope you enjoy your new light what is it?


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 28, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Fantastic! Two strains I'm dying to try. Good luck with your grow looking forward to your updates. Hope you enjoy your new light what is it?


Yes for sure, I been on hps for years,
Great led for the money, I might add some CMH as support lighting but I am interested to see how I got on! I ain’t the best but happy to share as I go along thank you @HumbleCounty513


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 28, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Yes for sure, I been on hps for years,
> Great led for the money, I might add some CMH as support lighting but I am interested to see how I got on! I ain’t the best but happy to share as I go along thank you @HumbleCounty513


Biggest difference for me switching over from MH & HPS to LEDs was they do not dry your soil /mix like the hotter lights so you must adjust your watering habits


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 28, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Biggest difference for me switching over from MH & HPS to LEDs was they do not dry your soil /mix like the hotter lights so you must adjust your watering habits


Straight up, I find you need less nutrients and the spectrum so intense causes burn so I got them on half strength and led on 50% I will build up as they get bigger and deliver full power in flower.


----------



## YourMarriages (Jul 28, 2021)

Slushers hungry hurt and burnt plus some floppy doinks!


----------



## gardenofisle (Jul 28, 2021)

hello! what would be the most hermie resistant strain available in attitude right now for rado?


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 28, 2021)

Grab the carbon candy and be thrilled with the 3 meat pie freebies


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 28, 2021)

Only got 1 female out of 4 seedlings, last time it was 3/5 or 4/5. This girl ain't bad but she sucks compared to best of show last run. 

Small buds no color but smells good and stanky. Not as much frost as last runs best. Has that gmo look but not as chunky.


----------



## La0laEsMia (Jul 28, 2021)

Well, just got my first pack of Rado gear. 

Got the Potato Head (key lime pie x London pound cake)

Anyone ran this got any feedback? Thanks!


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 28, 2021)

Horchata x Grape Gasoline with a few weeks left 

Bags full of funk, 1 of 4 Fatso x Birthday Cake


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 29, 2021)

I switched to heavy duty 7gal pots for the 2 Horchata x grape gas girls, and man its a world of difference. Mad at myself for not trying this earlier. Watering WAY less frequently, more stable soil moisture levels are doing wonders for my girls, they usually dry to the point of droop/looking dead due to my negligence at least once per run in the 3/5g fabric and even plastic pots


----------



## Sour60autoNOICE (Jul 29, 2021)

So here we have 
4 Floss sugar ( papaya x gushers )
3 Birthday Funk ( goji dawg x birthday cake )
3 Roasted garlic margy ( GMO x frozen margy )
3 Snobby cat ( cheetah piss x LPC75 )
3 Offshore account ( sherb/animal x LPC75 )
3 Grip clock ( bacio x LPC75 )
3 chem d/chem sis x grape pie
3 Fatty cakes ( Fatso x LPC75 ) 
2 Meat pie ( chem d x birthday cake )

all are about 22 days from seed and are coming along beautifully( with the exception of 1 of the fatty cakes which isn’t liking the ocean forest they’re all planted in ). looking forward to posting a bunch of these when they’re flowered out soon. Have seen a few people ask questions about a couple of these strains.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Jul 29, 2021)

Sour60autoNOICE said:


> So here we have
> 4 Floss sugar ( papaya x gushers )
> 3 Birthday Funk ( goji dawg x birthday cake )
> 3 Roasted garlic margy ( GMO x frozen margy )
> ...


so you do a sog from seeds what size pots are they in?


----------



## tman42 (Jul 29, 2021)

Blueberry Sundae day 28 of 12/12.


----------



## TugthePup (Jul 29, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Blueberry Sundae day 28 of 12/12.
> View attachment 4954152View attachment 4954153View attachment 4954154View attachment 4954155


Frosty! Is it the most squat in the tent? Keep us updated please!


----------



## tman42 (Jul 29, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Frosty! Is it the most squat in the tent? Keep us updated please!


Yes she is actually the shortest in the tent as she did not stretch much at all. And no problem I will update weekly.


----------



## Sour60autoNOICE (Jul 29, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> so you do a sog from seeds what size pots are they in?


No this is just a smaller tent I start all my seeds in. These will be transplanted in a week into 5gal pots and split between 2 larger tents.


----------



## Sour60autoNOICE (Jul 29, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> so you do a sog from seeds what size pots are they in?


Also they’re in 1 gallon pots currently.


----------



## Comp33 (Jul 29, 2021)

OneHitDone said:


> Has anyone ran "ICING" by Cannarado?
> I picked up the selected cut of it from HPRC in Arcata - Garbage!
> Supposed to be TK91 x Sunset Sherbet yet comes out looking like Big Bud?
> Will not be purchasing any beans from that breeder.......
> ...





OneHitDone said:


> Has anyone ran "ICING" by Cannarado?
> I picked up the selected cut of it from HPRC in Arcata - Garbage!
> Supposed to be TK91 x Sunset Sherbet yet comes out looking like Big Bud?
> Will not be purchasing any beans from that breeder.......
> ...


I got three of them at that same time.


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 29, 2021)

Just got the Apple Chow and swooner


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 30, 2021)

Comp33 said:


> I got three of them at that same time.


Looks can be deceiving & are overrated anyway.. How does she smell & taste?


----------



## Comp33 (Jul 30, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Looks can be deceiving & are overrated anyway.. How does she smell & taste?


There vigorous veg growers, they don’t really fill out, I was told by the club that they got rid of it right after they got it, those clones actually came from someplace down in Santa Rosa from what I was told. Even though the buds were super small from the outdoor one I had the high and taste were super good. Definitely didn’t look like this guys picture but got them from HPRC at the same time I’m sure as they only had them for a short time. I ended up crossing it into a thin mint


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 30, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Blueberry Sundae day 28 of 12/12.
> View attachment 4954152View attachment 4954153View attachment 4954154View attachment 4954155


Looking good Homie, kind a looks like the one i ran that had straight blueberry Laffey taffy terps, with hints of grape pixie sticks. How’s the nose on her so far?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 30, 2021)

Just had these come in, really excited for all the ones that I got, but made sure to save my paycheck this week, and going to keep saving to upgrade my lights. That OGKB/Gushers x GP bx really caught my attention, and happy to get another MG cross to do a more thorough hunt for a male. after saving the paycheck I just got, and worked pretty damn close to 60 hours this week. hopefully I’ll be able to snag a nice one like the Nanolux 600 x 2


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 30, 2021)

*** I have six of these plants currently looking more or less the same. Sugar Milk.

The seems like you can't upload photos properly. 1 & 2 plants.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 30, 2021)

So the NW‘s are doing a lot better after a nice dose of some Alaskan fish fertilizer, and small dose of Cal Mag. Definitely not looking as good as i would like but working 11 to 14 1/2 hours a day i really don’t get much time to spend in the garden anymore. The 14 1/2 half hour days are the ones that really kill me. Hit the two Bazookas that i didn’t hit last time, so they’ll be looking better here soon, but the one that i did hit is looking absolutely amazing. That one looks like it’s going to be JFG dom, one looks like it’s going to be Bubblegum dom, and one looks like it’s going to be a nice blend of both worlds. Could be completely wrong though. Looks like they’re on schedule to get transplanted into 2 gallon pots in about a week/week and a half, then probably let them acclimate for 2 weeks, and then flip. Definitely going to keep cuts this round. Good thing working for waste management, found someone throwing out a shit load of 2 gallon pots. so as they say another man’s trash is another man’s treasure.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 30, 2021)

apple rain


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 30, 2021)

Money gun


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 30, 2021)

another money gun


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 30, 2021)

Money gun looking like some heaters! Good job how's the terp?


----------



## Czernoza (Jul 30, 2021)

Apple water. Two different phenos


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 30, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> So the NW‘s are doing a lot better after a nice dose of some Alaskan fish fertilizer, and small dose of Cal Mag. Definitely not looking as good as i would like but working 11 to 14 1/2 hours a day i really don’t get much time to spend in the garden anymore. The 14 1/2 half hour days are the ones that really kill me. Hit the two Bazookas that i didn’t hit last time, so they’ll be looking better here soon, but the one that i did hit is looking absolutely amazing. That one looks like it’s going to be JFG dom, one looks like it’s going to be Bubblegum dom, and one looks like it’s going to be a nice blend of both worlds. Could be completely wrong though, but looks like they’re going to get transplanted into 2 gallon pots in about a week, then probably let them acclimate for 2 weeks, and then flip. Definitely going to keep cuts this round. Good thing working for waste management found someone throwing out a shit load of 2 gallon pots, so as they say another man’s trash is another man’s treasure.


Friday is fish night @ our house. The girls love 5-1-1 Alaskan fish emulsion & I dig the organic garden aroma.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Jul 31, 2021)

I am running money gun and slushers. Want to pick up a PoundCake cross I was thinking of Fonication (Sunday driversX L LB Cake). thoughts? Im suprised this is so in stock. Let me know ideas for best cross selection.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> I am running money gun and slushers. Want to pick up a PoundCake cross I was thinking of Fonication (Sunday driversX L LB Cake). thoughts? Im suprised this is so in stock. Let me know ideas for best cross selection.


Fornication, Taco Cat, Potato Head, Weave Match, Gucci Links or Raz Cran would be my choices. Would say Entourage, and Fatty cakes but those are sold out. Might want to keep your eyes open if any of those get restocked. Pretty much depends on what kind of terps you’re looking for, sense LPC tends to have a Barry bakery funk, with slight hint of earthy/peppery/Skunky and gas funk


----------



## nc208 (Jul 31, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> I am running money gun and slushers. Want to pick up a PoundCake cross I was thinking of Fonication (Sunday driversX L LB Cake). thoughts? Im suprised this is so in stock. Let me know ideas for best cross selection.


I'd hold out. He said bubblegum biscotti x's drop next month.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2021)

nc208 said:


> I'd hold out. He said bubblegum biscotti x's drop next month.


True, that Bubblegum Biscotti looks insane, and the three Bazookaz i’m running look pretty good. One looks like it’s going to be BGB dominant, and that’s the one i’m most excited for other than the JFG dominant looking one. Definitely could end up being wrong, because the one that looks like it’s a blend of both worlds could check all the boxes. Terrapin is running the Bacio x BGB testers, and they look really fucking good! Same with his Blue Apples which I’m stoked to run, but that won’t be until I have larger space to be able to run the Otto Popz to try and lock down those lovely Blueberry terps


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 31, 2021)

Sorry I haven’t been on much but It looks like I stopped by at an opportune moment with Nate’s last post mentioning my grow. I’ve been busy playing video games and binge watching old Star Trek lol. Also been on here less to help me avoid spending so much money on gear. Being on here a lot caused serious strain FOMO for me and it sorta got out of hand lol.

Here are some pics. First one is the bacio x bubblegum biscotti tester. Second is blueberry leaning blue apples. Third is my nicest money gun pheno. I also just popped some numnum which should be really nice.


----------



## StickyShadow (Jul 31, 2021)

Trying Cannarado for the first time after running landrace sativa strains the last two years.


----------



## StickyShadow (Jul 31, 2021)

Trying Cannarado for the first time after running landrace sativa strains the last two years.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 31, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> I am running money gun and slushers. Want to pick up a PoundCake cross I was thinking of Fonication (Sunday driversX L LB Cake). thoughts? Im suprised this is so in stock. Let me know ideas for best cross selection.


Money gun is looking really promising. 3 phenos look like keepers and one of those 3 looks like it’s going to be as good as the pink grapes. I’m thinking about getting either taco cat or fornication, but I dunno. I’ve got mango mindset. Might just hold off for the bubblegum biscotti drop and keep working through my existing collection. I’ve decided to pop slushers next since my friend that I scored a pack for just popped a couple.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 1, 2021)

Sour apple leaning blue apples. This one looks underfed to me. Serious potential in this pheno once I get her dialed in. I might have to keep both phenos because they’re both awesome.


----------



## Nex420 (Aug 1, 2021)

August time , flower time.

Birthday Funk


1 of 2 Red Meds


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 1, 2021)

WEEK 7

money gun stacked very nicely heavy donkey cola fruity smell

Apple rain 2 stacked greatly with candy fruit tea then rotten fruit and gas undertone smell


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 1, 2021)

Those are both awesome! Great job! I hope my money gun gets that stacked.


----------



## Nex420 (Aug 1, 2021)

Didn’t want to forgot to add the 2nd Red Meds that is now in the ground. 


I know we were talking about it a few months back but never reminded you to post pictures of your Red Meds harvest… @burnbluntz12312 would love to see what I have to look forward to.

2 of 2 Red Meds


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 2, 2021)

I can’t wait for everyone to start posting their outdoor grows. I’ll start posting mine once buds start forming. Got pink grapes, bacio x bubblegum biscotti, and GAK lemon x LPC outside this year. Doing them in pots sunk into the ground instead of directly in the ground. I think growing directly in the ground is what made the buds loose and airy last year.

7/7 numnum germinated and are healthy. And here’s a couple more pics of the bacio x bubblegum biscotti. Main cola this time. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 2, 2021)

cool colors on money gun


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 2, 2021)

Man these money gun pics got me glad i grabbed a pack. 

pressed up some 7 sins in the nugsmasher. tasty stuff


----------



## Northeastbudz (Aug 2, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4956914
> cool colors on money gun


The money gun all yielding decent, I have a pack I need to get to soon they look gorgeous.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 2, 2021)

Yeah definitely pop that money gun if you’ve got it. Guaranteed a nice yielding frosty as fuck keeper in every pack from what I’ve seen plus my own experience. I flowered 3 from the pack (got some mutants and weaklings that I culled) and they’re all respectable. Two of them are way above average and one of them looks as good as anything I’ve ever grown. I flipped these on 6/27 so I’ll probably be chopping them down right after I get back from Phishin’ at the gorge.

Pheno from the first pic is probably the only one I’ll keep.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Aug 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah definitely pop that money gun if you’ve got it. Guaranteed a nice yielding frosty as fuck keeper in every pack from what I’ve seen plus my own experience. I flowered 3 from the pack (got some mutants and weaklings that I culled) and they’re all respectable. Two of them are way above average and one of them looks as good as anything I’ve ever grown. I flipped these on 6/27 so I’ll probably be chopping them down right after I get back from Phishin’ at the gorge.
> 
> Pheno from the first pic is probably the only one I’ll keep.View attachment 4956927View attachment 4956928


Thats great man ,that is what I wanted to hear thanks. Grape pie made gorgeous purple flowers but it does not yield well.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I think growing directly in the ground is what made the buds loose and airy last year.


i've never thought of that. if possible could you go into detail please ?


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 3, 2021)

Tenacious top 2 pics. Candy milk bottom 2.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 3, 2021)

mr. childs said:


> i've never thought of that. if possible could you go into detail please ?


might be because of the soil where I live, but I grew in the ground the past two years with proven phenos. The buds got way bigger, but also didn’t have nearly the density as they did indoors in pots.


----------



## gardenofisle (Aug 3, 2021)

decided to pick gushcanna since its hot as hell in here (tropical country). anyone grew this already? how is she


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> might be because of the soil where I live, but I grew in the ground the past two years with proven phenos. The buds got way bigger, but also didn’t have nearly the density as they did indoors in pots.


having a much drier environment indoors makes them denser maybe ?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 3, 2021)

StickyShadow said:


> Trying Cannarado for the first time after running landrace sativa strains the last two years.


Damn! That was one hell of a score, especially on those freebies! Good luck on the hunt, and shit even that D/Haze x Grape Pie bx should be some fire.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 3, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4956914
> cool colors on money gun


Looks absolutely gorgeous man, killer job! if you on’t mind me asking, how many packs did you pop?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 3, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looks absolutely gorgeous man, killer job! if you on’t mind me asking, how many packs did you pop?


1 pack 3 beans culled 1 cuz space. Glad I got 4 beans left. sadly no clones of it. (Didn’t live tho I might have neglected it)

grabbed a pack of the money gun x grape pie bx regs off strainly. So I’ll be good. Hope to make magic with the 2


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 3, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Tenacious top 2 pics. Candy milk bottom 2.
> View attachment 4957016
> View attachment 4957015
> View attachment 4957013View attachment 4957014


They are both looking extremely good for how early on into flower they’re in, and looks like you have them absolutely dialed in to the max! Awesome work man!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 3, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> 1 pack 3 beans culled 1 cuz space. Glad I got 4 beans left. sadly no clones of it. (Didn’t live tho I might have neglected it)
> 
> grabbed a pack of the money gun x grape pie bx regs off strainly. So I’ll be good. Hope to make magic with the 2


Nice! Had two, but my dumbass sold one of them, but held onto the pack that one of my buddies grabbed for me since i missed the initial drop ykwyr. Your’s got me absolutely fucking hyped to pop the pack that i got, and also have two packs of the MG X GP bx. More than willing to share what i find, but mainly going to be looking for a really nice stud, and even got some White Lickz from Envy which might pair up really well with the MG as well.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 3, 2021)

Got sent home due to having a fever and blowing chunks like a damn fountain when i was literally in the middle of trying to answer my managers question if i felt all right. Can’t really complain though, because i was i finally able to get some much-needed work done, and not even going to beat around the bush i was definitely neglecting them pretty heavily. So hopefully i was made up for that, hit them with only an eighth of a teaspoon of Alaskan fish fertilizer(since they just got a quarter of a teaspoon a couple days ago), 2 mL of Cal Meg, an eighth of a teaspoon of Super thrive, and cleaned up all the lower dead leaves. Within 15 minutes they were looking 6000 times happier than they had been looking. They need to get transplanted ASAP, so once i get paid this Friday going to go get some dirt, already got the 2 gallon pots, and they’re going into their New shoes Friday night or Saturday morning depending on how I feel after getting off of work Friday. First four are the interviews looking pretty good, especially the two that looks as if there Cherry pie or Cookie dominant. One definitely looks OG/TK dominant(which has me extremely excited to see how she turns out, and especially how her chirp profile is), and the taller one most likely leans to the FPOG(more specifically the Green Ribbon which i’m absolutely stoked for, because GR made some of the best tasting concentrates i’ve ever had a pleasure to grow, and make{sadly still didn’t keep any cuts because she didn’t yield for shit so it got trashed to keep the Green Crack cut we had been running for years) or at least looks like it so far. Next is the Bazookas which are not finicky one single bit, and as long as they got water they always look happy except for one.The one in the first picture definitely looks JFG dominant, the second one looks like a nice blend of both worlds, and the last one looks like she leans heavy towards the bubblegum. She’s a lot more finicky, and is definitely one heavy feeder, but hopefully that’s going to be a good sign that she’s going to absolutely throw down(as someone that doesn’t care too much about yields i really wouldn’t be that disappointed as long as she tastes amazing), and if her terps match her luxe I can already imagine how insanely and heavenly her Terps are going to be.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 3, 2021)

Lemon G x Grape Pie


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 3, 2021)

Grape Gasoline #14


----------



## Datcoldboi (Aug 4, 2021)

Any word on what crosses are supposed to be dropping next?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 4, 2021)

_ x Bubblegum biscotti?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 4, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Grape Gasoline #14 View attachment 4957638View attachment 4957639View attachment 4957640View attachment 4957641View attachment 4957642View attachment 4957643


How did you like this? I am thinking of grabbing a cut of this to run.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Aug 4, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Got sent home due to having a fever and blowing chunks like a damn fountain when i was literally in the middle of trying to answer my managers question if i felt all right. Can’t really complain though, because i was i finally able to get some much-needed work done, and not even going to beat around the bush i was definitely neglecting them pretty heavily. So hopefully i was made up for that, hit them with only an eighth of a teaspoon of Alaskan fish fertilizer(since they just got a quarter of a teaspoon a couple days ago), 2 mL of Cal Meg, an eighth of a teaspoon of Super thrive, and cleaned up all the lower dead leaves. Within 15 minutes they were looking 6000 times happier than they had been looking. They need to get transplanted ASAP, so once i get paid this Friday going to go get some dirt, already got the 2 gallon pots, and they’re going into their New shoes Friday night or Saturday morning depending on how I feel after getting off of work Friday. First four are the interviews looking pretty good, especially the two that looks as if there Cherry pie or Cookie dominant. One definitely looks OG/TK dominant(which has me extremely excited to see how she turns out, and especially how her chirp profile is), and the taller one most likely leans to the FPOG(more specifically the Green Ribbon which i’m absolutely stoked for, because GR made some of the best tasting concentrates i’ve ever had a pleasure to grow, and make{sadly still didn’t keep any cuts because she didn’t yield for shit so it got trashed to keep the Green Crack cut we had been running for years) or at least looks like it so far. Next is the Bazookas which are not finicky one single bit, and as long as they got water they always look happy except for one.The one in the first picture definitely looks JFG dominant, the second one looks like a nice blend of both worlds, and the last one looks like she leans heavy towards the bubblegum. She’s a lot more finicky, and is definitely one heavy feeder, but hopefully that’s going to be a good sign that she’s going to absolutely throw down(as someone that doesn’t care too much about yields i really wouldn’t be that disappointed as long as she tastes amazing), and if her terps match her luxe I can already imagine how insanely and heavenly her Terps are going to be.


hit them with only an eighth of a teaspoon of Alaskan fish fertilizer(since they just got a quarter of a teaspoon a couple days ago), 2 mL of Cal Meg, an eighth of a teaspoon of Super thrive, and cleaned up all the lower dead leaves. . . Reminds me of Frank Drebin’s and Jane Spencer's first date in Naked Gun


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 4, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> How did you like this? I am thinking of grabbing a cut of this to run.


You should definitely run it ….and share me a cut too!! Lol


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 4, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> You should definitely run it ….and share me a cut too!! Lol


That not your flower?


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 4, 2021)

If i remember correctly one of you guys posted a PVC pipe setup you made to get rid of tent indentation from your exhaust fans negative pressure, whoever you are, if you have the pic handy can you repost?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 4, 2021)

Have a pack of blue apples I want to cross with sumthin. Got a few diff reg packs tryna decid which to use

 Reg packs 
Key lime piexgrateful breath ~lawless genetics 

GMOxfrozen margy ~Cannarado 

Goji ogxfrozen margy ~Cannarado

Lemon treexstardawg ~Greenpoint Seeds 

(RafikixPurple Punch 2.0)xMendoMontagef3 ~thug pug

any suggestions? 
also taking suggestions on a pack to buy specifically for it?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 4, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> That not your flower?


Yeah but from seed I’d love to run like an official cut to compare


----------



## higher self (Aug 4, 2021)

Sunshine Pucker at 54 days. The lemon skittle zest is strong!


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Aug 5, 2021)

Rado restocked some beans, thrilled to score me a pack of Animal Chin & Bad Apple!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 5, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Rado restocked some beans, thrilled to score me a pack of Animal Chin & Bad Apple!


Nice! Snagged an Offshore Account, Apple Earth, Sour Grape Pizookies, another Grapelatti, and a Slushers. Definitely had to treat myself after working 70+ hours, and getting some kind of stomach virus. Getting sprayed with nasty trash juice constantly, and when the driver is a dickhead and doesn’t want to stop so you can wash your hands before you eat ended up really bad.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 5, 2021)

On the bright side though been able dial all the ladies back in, and they’re looking 20 times better than they did about a week ago. First three are Bazookas, and the next four are the NW’s


----------



## AlienAthena (Aug 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice! Snagged an Offshore Account, Apple Earth, Sour Grape Pizookies, another Grapelatti, and a Slushers. Definitely had to treat myself after working 70+ hours, and getting some kind of stomach virus. Getting sprayed with nasty trash juice constantly, and when the driver is a dickhead and doesn’t want to stop so you can wash your hands before you eat ended up really bad.


Why do you keep buying seeds instead of improving your grow? The price of those seeds could’ve bought a really good light or two. You could’ve had 10 light upgrades since the last Grape Pie drop. Hopefully this doesn’t come across as rude bc i’m genuinely curious

For the future you should carry some wet wipes with you and bottle of sanitizer, stomach virus are no joke. Hopefully you’re feeling better


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 5, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Why do you keep buying seeds instead of improving your grow? The price of those seeds could’ve bought a really good light or two. You could’ve had 10 light upgrades since the last Grape Pie drop. Hopefully this doesn’t come across as rude bc i’m genuinely curious
> 
> For the future you should carry some wet wipes with you and bottle of sanitizer, stomach virus are no joke. Hopefully you’re feeling better


To be honest because i really wanted those strains and there was only one pack of each of those strains left(except Slushers, but from the results I’ve seen they’ve been absolutely amazing). Honestly I would much rather pay $80 for a pack and wait a little bit for a new light. Even though it is a cheap light, it did extremely well the last run, and with my new job I’m making anywhere from 6 to 700 a week. I’m investing in these strains for future breeding projects, grows, etc. Also I’ve been saving all of my change from buying drinks, lunch, Plus other stuff I need at work, and all that is going towards lights. Just went and bought a big old bottle of hand sanitizer, and will keep it on me at work so this doesn’t happen again in the future. Every strain I buy I make sure I have a strain of regular packs, that will blend extremely well together, or at least that’s the plan. You never know what mother nature is going to throw at you.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 5, 2021)

also a lot of people in my area are scared to order seeds for some fucking weird reason, no matter how many times I tell them how it’s 100% legal to order seeds. So since they don’t want to take a risk, I do, and make a little bit off of it. Not to mention I keep the freebies so it’s a win-win for me at least. Except for the homey‘s, they’ll get them what I paid for them.


----------



## AlienAthena (Aug 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> To be honest because i really wanted those strains and there was only one pack of each of those strains left(except Slushers, but from the results I’ve seen they’ve been absolutely amazing). Honestly I would much rather pay $80 for a pack and wait a little bit for a new light. Even though it is a cheap light, it did extremely well the last run, and with my new job I’m making anywhere from 6 to 700 a week. I’m investing in these strains for future breeding projects, grows, etc. Also I’ve been saving all of my change from buying drinks, lunch, Plus other stuff I need at work, and all that is going towards lights. Just went and bought a big old bottle of hand sanitizer, and will keep it on me at work so this doesn’t happen again in the future. Every strain I buy I make sure I have a strain of regular packs, that will blend extremely well together, or at least that’s the plan. You never know what mother nature is going to throw at you.


You’ve been saying the same thing since February but hey it’s your money and time. I don’t know what size tent you’re in but you can get quantum boards for good price off alibaba, Just got a 320w for 250 to my door. You can have a light next week. As someone that used to grow with blurples and thought they were great, I’m telling ya the quantum’s are a vast improvement.


----------



## YourMarriages (Aug 5, 2021)

Slushers lower


----------



## higher self (Aug 5, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> You’ve been saying the same thing since February but hey it’s your money and time. I don’t know what size tent you’re in but you can get quantum boards for good price off alibaba, Just got a 320w for 250 to my door. You can have a light next week. As someone that used to grow with blurples and thought they were great, I’m telling ya the quantum’s are a vast improvement.


Former burple user as well. The lights are def worth it imo especially in anything under a 4x4. I was buying hlg boards on sale even when I didn't need them & now they are coming in handy.


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 5, 2021)

YourMarriages said:


> View attachment 4958181Slushers lower


Daaammm! Great work dank


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 5, 2021)

money gun . Fat colas. Fat lowers


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Aug 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> To be honest because i really wanted those strains and there was only one pack of each of those strains left(except Slushers, but from the results I’ve seen they’ve been absolutely amazing). Honestly I would much rather pay $80 for a pack and wait a little bit for a new light. Even though it is a cheap light, it did extremely well the last run, and with my new job I’m making anywhere from 6 to 700 a week. I’m investing in these strains for future breeding projects, grows, etc. Also I’ve been saving all of my change from buying drinks, lunch, Plus other stuff I need at work, and all that is going towards lights. Just went and bought a big old bottle of hand sanitizer, and will keep it on me at work so this doesn’t happen again in the future. Every strain I buy I make sure I have a strain of regular packs, that will blend extremely well together, or at least that’s the plan. You never know what mother nature is going to throw at you.


Damn good snag on the Offshore Account. Saw it this morning when grabbing the Apple Chin & Bad Apple. Already spent a bundle on beans so had to leave it for you! Btw, what is Apple Earth?


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 6, 2021)

Hembra Genetics, what’s people dealing been like with them? Are they legit? sitting on hot rado gear?


----------



## tman42 (Aug 6, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Looking good Homie, kind a looks like the one i ran that had straight blueberry Laffey taffy terps, with hints of grape pixie sticks. How’s the nose on her so far?


The wife says it is a mix of Blueberries and Pledge, every time I am in there I smell a sweet smell with something else I can't put my finger on.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 6, 2021)

What happened to the Cheetah Piss drops? I thought they were supposed to be in July.


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 6, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> What happened to the Cheetah Piss drops? I thought they were supposed to be in July.


idk thats the drop im waiting on too

it was supposed to be the Bubblegum Biscotti drop in June and Cheetah Piss in July but neither has dropped yet


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 6, 2021)

Ok ok last money gun pics lol (2 phenos very similar)


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 6, 2021)

apple rain one mo gan


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 6, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Damn good snag on the Offshore Account. Saw it this morning when grabbing the Apple Chin & Bad Apple. Already spent a bundle on beans so had to leave it for you! Btw, what is Apple Earth?


Apple Earth is Platinum Bubba x SA . Been looking for that Platinum Bubba for a long time, and since i sold the pack of Platinum Plushers hopefully I can find a nice Plat Bubba dom keeper in the future..


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 6, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Sorry I haven’t been on much but It looks like I stopped by at an opportune moment with Nate’s last post mentioning my grow. I’ve been busy playing video games and binge watching old Star Trek lol. Also been on here less to help me avoid spending so much money on gear. Being on here a lot caused serious strain FOMO for me and it sorta got out of hand lol.
> 
> Here are some pics. First one is the bacio x bubblegum biscotti tester. Second is blueberry leaning blue apples. Third is my nicest money gun pheno. I also just popped some numnum which should be really nice.
> View attachment 4955489View attachment 4955487
> View attachment 4955488


I missed ya, from what ive seen the bbg biscotti crosses are fire. I will be getting in on this one big time. Very nice.


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 6, 2021)

Went to Cannacon Chicago today, took a jar of my 7 Sins to show the guys at HLG what one of their old 300r lights can do. Shook hands with the owners, it was super rad. On my way to the HLG tent i passed a THC% test station/mobile lab, asked them to run a quick test, and 10m later i had the results for THCA........31.1%! Now i know those numbers arent always legit, but the person running the test was so excited they started jumping and yelling lol. "you just DONT see numbers like that. Its been a long long time. We just did a huge event in Vegas, not one was that high" The HLG dudes were thrilled. Heres my haul, not bad for $40 admission.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 6, 2021)

Willie has been overlooking my grow for a few years now. Those are Upside Down Frowns starting to get busy.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 6, 2021)

They are almost at four weeks from flip. Here’s a Bazookaz that is looking promising.


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 7, 2021)

results from my 7 Sins (Fatso x Birthday Cake)


and a shot of my fav cut of Horchata x Grape Gasoline with no flash, light on. The yield is nothing to shit your pants about but the terps and frost factor are up there


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 7, 2021)

Pink Grapes 10. Cannarado and Compound made this in there collaboration. 

[Pink Runtz × Grape Gasoline] Day 42
Grape Gasoline [Grape Pie × Jet Fuel Gelato]



Atomic Stomper [Blue Apricot Sherbet × Grape Gasoline ] Day 42


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 7, 2021)

everyones plants look killer!


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 7, 2021)

Some of the pie box trimmed up was rather leafy but the smell is totally still there after the dry bubblegummy with a hint of licorice, big buds still a couple days away from being ready


----------



## dubanpoisoner (Aug 7, 2021)

Killer stuff *Lightgreen2k*


----------



## YourMarriages (Aug 7, 2021)

Pulled 2&3.. identical phenos. STRONG hybrid smoke in my opinion tastes like good weed should.Then there's this one. Ironically this the one that had sacks early on and ended up looking the best.


----------



## djsleep (Aug 7, 2021)

Harvested the melonacci a couple weeks ago. One plant was heat stressed so i froze it fresh and I'm washing it all with the trim. Ended up with 11oz from the other 4 in the 4x4. Second grow, need to get stronger led's for the 4x4... Using my light from my 3x3 until then.

Pics after dry and before trim. Some rosin from the plants once dried. The best looking plant seems to smoke best so far. 2 are fruitier, grapes and melon and the other 2 are more gassy. Best one is loudest and dominated by tennis ball/burnt rubber/diesel. Rosin taste for all matches the smell of the flowers and the tennis ball plant rosin is straight gas


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 8, 2021)

Vitamin G x Zawtz #12


----------



## badcrc32 (Aug 8, 2021)

any updates on biscotti drop date?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 8, 2021)

dubanpoisoner said:


> Killer stuff *Lightgreen2k*


Thanks for the kind words. These buds seem like they will finish in another twenty (20) days or less. I just need my buds to crown.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 8, 2021)

Had to cancel my order due to missing 4 days of work last week, and possibly another 2-3 this week since i got a hella bad case of salmonella. So if anyone is interested those might get restocked. Hope everyone’s doing well.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 8, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Had to cancel my order due to missing 4 days of work last week, and possibly another 2-3 this week since i got a hella bad case of salmonella. So if anyone is interested those might get restocked. Hope everyone’s doing well.


Get well soon!


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 8, 2021)

Fatso X cheetah piss #2


----------



## dubanpoisoner (Aug 8, 2021)

Any suggestions for strains that are sativa?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 8, 2021)

Due to feeling like shit, and work the ladies have been clearly neglected. Then again those first two NW’s look absolutely gorgeous! i’m absolutely loving their structure, and it seems like whatever gets thrown their way they take it in stride. Definitely have a cookie like dominant look to them. The third one looks like it might be SD/GP dominant, and the fourth one looks like it might be TK dominant. They all need to get transplanted bad, and i just sprayed them last night with some good old neem oil. Got the pots, but with how i’m feeling right now there’s no way in hell i’ll be able to move all that soil without putting everything i ate for breakfast on the ground. The three Bazookaz are doing alright, and i just hit them with half a teaspoon of Cal mag, and half tablespoon of Alaskan fish fertilizer. So they should be looking a lot healthier here soon, especially after they get transplanted. Hope all is well with everyone, and take it from me Salmonella is no fucking joke


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 8, 2021)

Fuzzy Pie #2


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 8, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Fatso X cheetah piss #2View attachment 4960815View attachment 4960816View attachment 4960817


Picks like this, make me gutted I missed fatso looks a winner


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 8, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Picks like this, make me gutted I missed fatso looks a winner


3/5 females leaned fatso, big stretchy girls. The cheetah piss seems to mesh well too, really earthy kush type terps on all of them.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 8, 2021)

dubanpoisoner said:


> Any suggestions for strains that are sativa?


Amnesia haze x sour apple would be my pick out of what’s available. I got a pack of those and a few of the mango haze x sour apple. He’ll probably have some sativas in upcoming crosses but I’m thinking the haze/sour apple stuff is gonna be the ticket


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 8, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Fatso X cheetah piss #2View attachment 4960815View attachment 4960816View attachment 4960817


Frosty. What was the yield like?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 8, 2021)

Chopped the blueberry dominant blue apples today at day 65. I’m letting the sour apple leaner and the bacio x bubblegum biscotti go another week.

This one is pure blueberry. Super compact. Zero stretch, blue tinged ultra dense buds, and of course the amazing smell.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 8, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Chopped the blueberry leaning blue apples today at day 65. I’m letting the sour apple leaner and the bacio x bubblegum biscotti go another week.
> 
> This one is pure blueberry. Super compact. Zero stretch, blue tinged ultra dense buds, and of course the amazing smell.View attachment 4960943


I've never even seen real Blueberry and I was going to ask why I was hunting for, so thanks. What does the Sour Apple leaner look like?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I've never even seen real Blueberry and I was going to ask why I was hunting for, so thanks. What does the Sour Apple leaner look like?


Huge buds. Mine is kinda underfed and got mauled by thrips back in June so did not reach her full potential. Once I dial her in I think she’ll be incredible for producing weight. First pack of beans I’ve popped where I’m keeping more than one pheno around for good


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Aug 8, 2021)

dubanpoisoner said:


> Any suggestions for strains that are sativa?


Apple Shine. . . Moonshine Haze x Sour Apple & one pack left on Rado site. Bought a couple packs & looking forward to trying them.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 8, 2021)

What are the Sour Apple terps like? Are the actually Appley?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> What are the Sour Apple terps like? Are the actually Appley?


The sour apple leaner is for sure. Almost no skunk or gas smell, but definitely a little citrus mixed in with the apple.


----------



## ChocoKush (Aug 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> What are the Sour Apple terps like? Are the actually Appley?


yes, i grew the sour apple ix by alien genetics and i got a granny smith sour green apple pheno, its smells insane. but not many people have grow or smoke the real sour apple clone so it might be a tad different but it should still be granny smith sour apple.,


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Aug 8, 2021)

Rado Twins & Roasted Garlic Margy(hopefully female) turned 4 weeks old. Apparently more susceptible to ph problems than my country girls. Been awhile since having any major ph issues so I’m guilty of not watching close enough until now. They’ve been less vigorous than my Humble Co. strains from the start but still holding their own. Now after perfect ph for a few days they are much improved. Twins are first two in middle row(blue buckets) then RGM is the third(light blue bucket).


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Frosty. What was the yield like?


Heavy yields but ten week run from seed. Super easy to trim


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 8, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Had to cancel my order due to missing 4 days of work last week, and possibly another 2-3 this week since i got a hella bad case of salmonella. So if anyone is interested those might get restocked. Hope everyone’s doing well.


Sorry to hear you got sick. Food poisoning is the worst! Hope it clears up quickly and you feel better soon, and that the order you canceled goes to someone worthy!


----------



## Datcoldboi (Aug 9, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Rado restocked some beans, thrilled to score me a pack of Animal Chin & Bad Apple!


Damn. I must have missed it. Really been wanting a pack of the Animal chin. It must have went quick because I usually check at least once a day & never saw nothing. Oh well. Sure there will be another chance to grab some


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 9, 2021)

This plant is about day 44, of Something that will be taken to day 64 about.

[Gelati 91 × Bubblegum Biscotti ] # 4

Gelati 91 [ TK91/ Gelati]



I know there are a few more people that were testing these and growing these online here. Would be nice to see everyone's.

**Tip***
The other thing is to know when to harvest the plant and why you are taking it a certain length of time. Things that are more cookie dominant too be in the 60's day harvest window.



Lightgreen2k!


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 9, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This plant is about day 44, of Something that will be taken to day 64 about.
> 
> [Gelati 91 × Bubblegum Biscotti ] # 4
> 
> ...


Looking really nice man


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Aug 9, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Damn. I must have missed it. Really been wanting a pack of the Animal chin. It must have went quick because I usually check at least once a day & never saw nothing. Oh well. Sure there will be another chance to grab some


Was a shitload of strains but only one of each. Snagged mine 6:00 AM EST


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 10, 2021)

So original for this plant I had purchased three and four foot support sticks for this plant and they have out grown both.


Atomic Stomper # 9


[Blue Apricot Sherbet × Grape Gasoline]


I'm liking how the lower buds are forming on this plant.


Good luck to people on the rest of there runs in the summer time.


----------



## Manny199420 (Aug 10, 2021)

So I’m thinking about setting up a vertical double stack rack 4x8 so one 4x8 on the top level and another 4x8 at the bottom level. So it would be 4 led lights one light per 4x4 area only issue is my height only going to able to have 4 foot of height per area. The question is do you guys think 4 feet is enough height to veg and flower in. Led lights will be dimmed down and able to be around 6-12inches away from the tops. Do you guys think this is a good investment or just stick to single level and only one 4x8 table. I’m trying to do more plants and less veg time so I can get through all my cannarado gear.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 10, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> So I’m thinking about setting up a vertical double stack rack 4x8 so one 4x8 on the top level and another 4x8 at the bottom level. So it would be 4 led lights one light per 4x4 area only issue is my height only going to able to have 4 foot of height per area. The question is do you guys think 4 feet is enough height to veg and flower in. Led lights will be dimmed down and able to be around 6-12inches away from the tops. Do you guys think this is a good investment or just stick to single level and only one 4x8 table. I’m trying to do more plants and less veg time so I can get through all my cannarado gear.


Here are better threads that are meant for grow room design and many that have your same dimensions already many.
1900 pages...





__





Grow Room Design & Setup


Discussion of Lighting, Cooling, and Ventilation of a marijuana grow room.



www.rollitup.org









__





Start to finish 10x10 grow room build.


I have grown three times (soil) years ago. Small closet grows all came out very well. I now have a large home with more solar than I can use (Maybe)!! My wife gave me the green light and I have 10K to get it started! Any advice on the best budget grow build Would be helpful. I’m trying to get...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Aug 10, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So original for this plant I had purchased three and four foot support sticks for this plant and they have out grown both.
> 
> 
> Atomic Stomper # 9
> ...


 Absolutely freakin beautiful. Growing a large main cola makes for beautiful pictures & some very special top buds but I would have topped it Or at least bend and train. Would increase your yield significantly and your lower buds could be major contributors & more potent rather than just pretty background noise for your pictures. But to each his own, we have different goals. Keep up the good work I enjoy looking at those beautiful colas!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 10, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Absolutely freakin beautiful. Growing a large main cola makes for beautiful pictures & some very special top buds but I would have topped it Or at least bend and train. Would increase your yield significantly and your lower buds could be major contributors & more potent rather than just pretty background noise for your pictures. But to each his own, we have different goals. Keep up the good work I enjoy looking at those beautiful colas!


Seeing that you just joined this forum a month ago, I won't fault you. This plant in fact has been topped and has another side branch pretty much the same, just wasn't shownn in the shot.

Certain spots have to be trained in order for the buds to able to be supported at the top without flopping over.

So I guess people choose to read or observations things without the fullback ground, to each there own.

I have stated in this thread already that certain pheno's of plants, I wouldn't top at all as that takes away from production. ..

Now where did you come up this b.s " Potency theory of yours topping the plants equate to that? " Respectfully "


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Aug 10, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Seeing that you just joined this forum a month ago, I won't fault you. This plant in fact has been topped and has another side branch pretty much the same, just wasn't shownn in the shot.
> 
> Certain spots have to be trained in order for the buds to able to be supported at the top without flopping over.
> 
> ...


 New to the blog not new to growing. I appreciate your answer that is what I was wanting to know but I did not ask because you would have sent me to a different forum like you do everyone else who asks a question. Obviously buds closer to the light are more potent than buds farther away. When it comes to topping there is no right or wrong it's a personal preference. Definitely are some plants that are better off being left alone but most of the time it increases yield and gives you 12+ main colas Equal distance from the light. We grow for same reasons we grow for different reasons. We both want primo bud but I want coin not pics. BTW, Some of the best weed I've ever smoked has had f#***up leaves. Like you I strive for the perfect plant But it does not affect the quality as much just makes for nice pictures. Thanks for your time, appreciate the explanation, & good luck with your grow.


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> New to the blog not new to growing. I appreciate your answer that is what I was wanting to know but I did not ask because you would have sent me to a different forum like you do everyone else who asks a question. Obviously buds closer to the light are more potent than buds farther away. When it comes to topping there is no right or wrong it's a personal preference. Definitely are some plants that are better off being left alone but most of the time it increases yield and gives you 12+ main colas Equal distance from the light. We grow for same reasons we grow for different reasons. We both want primo bud but I want coin not pics. BTW, Some of the best weed I've ever smoked has had f#***up leaves. Like you I strive for the perfect plant But it does not affect the quality as much just makes for nice pictures. Thanks for your time, appreciate the explanation, & good luck with your grow.


Humble you make a fair point, because some breeders put on there packs this plant benefits from topping, or says not to top, or other defining features the plant might have.. with Cannarado’s packs they don’t really have that info just lineage and size of plant! So you got to grow Cannarado’s stuff to get feel for weather it’s going to benefit from it or not! Plants as we ain’t one size fits all always good to have done a little research, but sometimes the info not available so coming out to ask is valid question! I top and fim Depending on the grow space I am in and how I am set out weather I am using a net or stakes and groy’s.. there isn’t a scientific yes or no to it, but cannabis is effectively a weed so to keep it in check at times it has to be tamed by topping making it grow
Lateral rather than vertical…


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Ok ok last money gun pics lol (2 phenos very similar)
> View attachment 4959346
> View attachment 4959347


Damn dude those are beautiful, I'd say last pic is a bit more of a runtz leaner ??? I dunno. 

Dude post away- who cares, we love our bud porn here. Would love to see some dry shots when they're done and trimmed up.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Aug 10, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Humble you make a fair point, because some breeders put on there packs this plant benefits from topping, or says not to top, or other defining features the plant might have.. with Cannarado’s packs they don’t really have that info just lineage and size of plant! So you got to grow Cannarado’s stuff to get feel for weather it’s going to benefit from it or not! Plants as we ain’t one size fits all always good to have done a little research, but sometimes the info not available so coming out to ask is valid question! I top and fim Depending on the grow space I am in and how I am set out weather I am using a net or stakes and groy’s.. there isn’t a scientific yes or no to it, but cannabis is effectively a weed so to keep it in check at times it has to be tamed by topping making it grow
> Lateral rather than vertical…


My goal is to get as many budsites perfect distance from the lights. Space is no issue so I top each plant 2 - 3 times depending on growth speed. I even top short plants & uses raises on my bucket casters to keep them equally close. Also use good oscillating fans & excellent air vintage so branches grow strong & can support huge buds on their own. Continually use weights to bend branches down & lollipop lower branches. Sometimes I will have 16 top colas. Are all those buds any better quality than the top bud on an untopped plant? No, but all those topped buds are way better than the lower buds on the untopped plant. Unless you add quality side lighting which then I agree, no need to top


----------



## tman42 (Aug 10, 2021)

Mellowz #3 (Spritzer x Grape Gasoline) day 40 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Aug 10, 2021)

Mellowz #1 (Spritzer x Grape Gasoline) day 40 of 12/12. Much bigger pheno than #3 with way more tops to this one and double the stretch.


----------



## tman42 (Aug 10, 2021)

Slap N Tickle (GMO x Grape Pie) day 40 of 12/12.


----------



## BowserME17 (Aug 10, 2021)

Farm sink end of week 6, smells like sour fruity pebbles. Anyone else growing/grown this?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Mellowz #3 (Spritzer x Grape Gasoline) day 40 of 12/12
> View attachment 4962488View attachment 4962489View attachment 4962490


Nice dude!!!! Every single one of the grape gas crosses have been fire, they look like they all have great structure, from what I've seen. Makes me very happy.. seeing as I have a pack of grape gasoline s1 germ'n right now....sweet brah! Anyone that has been thinking about getting a pack should go to glo and scoop some while they're still around, he still has a decent amount of grape gas crosses and they're not that pricey.


----------



## tman42 (Aug 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude!!!! Every single one of the grape gas crosses have been fire, they look like they all have great structure, from what I've seen. Makes me very happy.. seeing as I have a pack of grape gasoline s1 germ'n right now....sweet brah! Anyone that has been thinking about getting a pack should go to glo and scoop some while they're still around, he still has a decent amount of grape gas crosses and they're not that pricey.


Thanks man! I have a pack of Gas Truffle (Malibu Mirage x Grape Gasoline) that I need to fit in sometime in the future also.


----------



## tman42 (Aug 10, 2021)

Should be a good winter when I finally get to sample these, 14 out of 15 Cannarado seeds germinated. 1- Apple Flambe (Fried Ice Cream x Sour Apple), 2-Shoosh (Sherbert/Animal[Deofarms Cut] x Gushers), 2-Fatty Cakes (Fatso x London Pound Cake 75), 2-Money Gun (White Runtz x Gushers), 2-Slushers (Slurricane x Gushers), 3-Fatty Arbuckle (Fatso x Gushers), 2-Gushcotti Sundae (Biscotti Sundae x Gushers) and 2-CannaVenture Seeds Pure Ghost OG (ya sorry I know this is not a Cannarado strain). Only have room for 14 but have a couple of extra just in case and if they all make it I will just clone and re=clone them until I can run them.

These mostly popped up by August 4th and on the 6th I put them into a small DWC under LED's and running 1/4 strength nutrients (I always go straight to 1/4 strength after they pop). The three smaller ones in the middle were started later and only came up Sunday and were placed into the system last night. All are looking good so far and should be a fun run.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Should be a good winter when I finally get to sample these, 14 out of 15 Cannarado seeds germinated. 1- Apple Flambe (Fried Ice Cream x Sour Apple), 2-Shoosh (Sherbert/Animal[Deofarms Cut] x Gushers), 2-Fatty Cakes (Fatso x London Pound Cake 75), 2-Money Gun (White Runtz x Gushers), 2-Slushers (Slurricane x Gushers), 3-Fatty Arbuckle (Fatso x Gushers), 2-Gushcotti Sundae (Biscotti Sundae x Gushers) and 2-CannaVenture Seeds Pure Ghost OG (ya sorry I know this is not a Cannarado strain). Only have room for 14 but have a couple of extra just in case and if they all make it I will just clone and re=clone them until I can run them.
> 
> These mostly popped up by August 4th and on the 6th I put them into a small DWC under LED's and running 1/4 strength nutrients (I always go straight to 1/4 strength after they pop). The three smaller ones in the middle were started later and only came up Sunday and were placed into the system last night. All are looking good so far and should be a fun run.View attachment 4962540View attachment 4962541View attachment 4962542View attachment 4962544


You should have ran more apple flambe, that one is a sleeper hit, another one that is crazy fire from what I've seen.


----------



## tman42 (Aug 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> You should have ran more apple flambe, that one is a sleeper hit, another one that is crazy fire from what I've seen.


Ya I had two of that like most of the rest but that was the one that didn't come up. Yes I agree it looks very good as I bought this one after seeing the Tunaaaa_room run them on Insta.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 11, 2021)

Skunk valley haze x gushers & daywrecker chem


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 11, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Ya I had two of that like most of the rest but that was the one that didn't come up. Yes I agree it looks very good as I bought this one after seeing the Tunaaaa_room run them on Insta.


Ya I'm also saying that because I also have a pack of apple flamb'e, lol. Anyways ya so rado reposted that pics of the apple flamb'e and wow!!!> multiple pheno of absolute heaters, think it could be the best cross of the sour apple line, and that's a big statement. 
Person that ran it said it had the best apple terps he's ever had, literally smelled like apples- that in itself got me stoked for this strain.

I'll run this winter, I was real close to popping it this run but went with something else and now kinda of regret not running it.


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 11, 2021)

Candy milk #1. Creamy candy gas terps.


Candy milk #4. Sour candy gas terps


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 11, 2021)

the nugs on the previous page all look like they were picked a couple weeks early


----------



## djsleep (Aug 11, 2021)

Dunking these. The melonacci will be the single seed I found in harvest. I found it in my keeper and took no clones so I’m hoping she turns out like her mom


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 11, 2021)

Cherry pie x cookie crisp f3 & pacifier x apple juice


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 11, 2021)

djsleep said:


> Dunking these. The melonacci will be the single seed I found in harvest. I found it in my keeper and took no clones so I’m hoping she turns out like her mom


These are my Upside Down Frowns at 4 and 1/2 weeks. I took this picture to document the defoliation not the buds themselves, but they are looking and smelling pretty promising.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 12, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Cherry pie x cookie crisp f3 & pacifier x apple juice View attachment 4963396View attachment 4963397View attachment 4963398View attachment 4963399View attachment 4963400


I just recently planted some of the pacifier x AJ. Got not so good germ rate. How many did you start with? Please do a smoke report when u can


----------



## Chop333 (Aug 12, 2021)

djsleep said:


> Dunking these. The melonacci will be the single seed I found in harvest. I found it in my keeper and took no clones so I’m hoping she turns out like her mom


Those look nice I just made a post about what I grabbed this was a breeder I forgot to list along with a few others I just grabbed some solfire and exotic have you ever ran any?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 12, 2021)

Gellati 91 × BBC #1 


End of week 7

I'm liking this pheno from the ones I have going on..


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 12, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4963601


That Zueezit/Zawts x Grape Pie sounds wicked.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 12, 2021)

Boom goes the dynamite


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 12, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I just recently planted some of the pacifier x AJ. Got not so good germ rate. How many did you start with? Please do a smoke report when u can


Those are hit or miss on germinating. I’ve ran a few packs and every time only a couple would pop. My gf really enjoys it and was a nice daytime smoke for me. Flavorful with a sweet skittle profile. I have a few more I’ll run trying to find one that has tighter nug structure with better leaf/calyx ratio.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Aug 12, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Candy milk #1. Creamy candy gas terps.
> View attachment 4963346
> View attachment 4963345
> Candy milk #4. Sour candy gas terps
> ...


Incredible gal


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 13, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So original for this plant I had purchased three and four foot support sticks for this plant and they have out grown both.
> 
> 
> Atomic Stomper # 9
> ...





Lightgreen2k said:


> Gellati 91 × BBC #1
> 
> View attachment 4963604
> End of week 7
> ...



I had said what I said to you lightgreen, but I am lover of the plant, be easy to just point out things I have seen! But your smashing these look beautiful in size an vigour! Credit where it’s due these look beautiful pheno’s probably going to have real nice complex turp profile killed it nice plants man


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 13, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I just recently planted some of the pacifier x AJ. Got not so good germ rate. How many did you start with? Please do a smoke report when u can


I started a few lol…I agree poor germ rates and I knew this going in…kinda hard to describe the terps some, not loud, rotten funky fruity dankness on inhale…slightly musky apples and also not loud on exhale. It is full bodied flavor but can’t describe it and very stoney. Medium yield. Easy to grow once you get going. Vigorous. Beautiful little nugs all over. I didn’t top at all and didn’t really do too much over all on any strains this run as I had too many strains and numbers of each one to really dial any of them in. Running again under better conditions.


----------



## djsleep (Aug 13, 2021)

Chop333 said:


> Those look nice I just made a post about what I grabbed this was a breeder I forgot to list along with a few others I just grabbed some solfire and exotic have you ever ran any?


nah, this will be round 3 of growing for me. I pretty much just run rado so far


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 13, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Candy milk #1. Creamy candy gas terps.
> View attachment 4963346
> View attachment 4963345
> Candy milk #4. Sour candy gas terps
> ...


Looks awesome! I need to get my candy milk going soon.

I was going to chop the bacio x bubblegum biscotti tonight but got distracted. I’ll chop her tomorrow. This one looks so fucking good. The other really nice pheno is outside and just starting to flower.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 13, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Gellati 91 × BBC #1
> 
> View attachment 4963604
> End of week 7
> ...


I’m definitely picking up this cross.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 13, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> I had said what I said to you lightgreen, but I am lover of the plant, be easy to just point out things I have seen! But your smashing these look beautiful in size an vigour! Credit where it’s due these look beautiful pheno’s probably going to have real nice complex plturp profile killed it nice plants man


Thanks Man. Everyone should try and smash there runs.


TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m definitely picking up this cross.


It's a nice hybrid, similar phenos. 
People on Ig have their plants posted..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 14, 2021)

Wedding Pie keeper.

Still has a couple weeks left but I'm excited to wash this one. It has a good combo of WC and GP terps. I had four others but they were either lacking in structure and/or smell. This was definitely a standout.
And I'm still running the Blueberry Shortcake from a couple years ago.
Indoor run


Last years Blueberry Shortcake outdoor

Such a beautiful cultivar to grow


And they finished with ease here on the Northeast coastline


----------



## buddygrows (Aug 14, 2021)

Can anyone give recommendations for seeds from cannarado available on seedsherenow.com? I want to try Cannarado but haven't heard of any of these strains


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 14, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Thanks Man. Everyone should try and smash there runs.
> 
> It's a nice hybrid, similar phenos.
> People on Ig have their plants posted..


Still at seedling an I bought more lol, but next few weeks should be good! I have to say it your biscotti tk91 look very promising Lightgreen bring it home man


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 14, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Wedding Pie keeper.
> View attachment 4964776
> Still has a couple weeks left but I'm excited to wash this one. It has a good combo of WC and GP terps. I had four others but they were either lacking in structure and/or smell. This was definitely a standout.
> And I'm still running the Blueberry Shortcake from a couple years ago.
> ...


Just wow, beautiful


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 14, 2021)

After frying some cobs for a 2nd time spraying in one of my 2x4’s I got some cheap waterproofed boards thru Vipon. I think I paid 35.5 a piece for 4 of them delivered… waterproofed, no dimmer. Driver is labeled 120, says rated at 150 too tho. Amazon says they put out 110w, instruction manual says 100w… regardless should be a lot better spread than the old cobs plus I should be able to spray all day. We’ll see how long they last but even if they’re only 100w that’s like 35 cents a watt.


----------



## Fatshill (Aug 14, 2021)

anyone growing out the LPC75 crosses ?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 14, 2021)

buddygrows said:


> Can anyone give recommendations for seeds from cannarado available on seedsherenow.com? I want to try Cannarado but haven't heard of any of these strains


id go swooner or weave match


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 14, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Gellati 91 × BBC #1
> 
> View attachment 4963604
> End of week 7
> ...


Any bbg terps?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 14, 2021)

BowserME17 said:


> Farm sink end of week 6, smells like sour fruity pebbles. Anyone else growing/grown this?View attachment 4962509


Looks nice


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 14, 2021)

buddygrows said:


> Can anyone give recommendations for seeds from cannarado available on seedsherenow.com? I want to try Cannarado but haven't heard of any of these strains


Gushcanna


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 14, 2021)

More money gun. Of the 3 phenos I kept to flower 2 are pretty badass. The third is seriously lacking in resin production. I haven’t posted this second one yet here or on IG. She’s super dense and a lot chunkier than the first pheno, but I just can’t get enough of the frost on the first pheno, plus the terps are waaay louder.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 14, 2021)

I just saw this.


----------



## tman42 (Aug 14, 2021)

Sundae Driver x Cheetah Piss #2, front and back, day 38 of 12/12


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 14, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Sundae Driver x Cheetah Piss #2, front and back, day 38 of 12/12
> View attachment 4965493View attachment 4965494View attachment 4965495View attachment 4965496


how she terpin


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 14, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Sorry to hear you got sick. Food poisoning is the worst! Hope it clears up quickly and you feel better soon, and that the order you canceled goes to someone worthy!


Appreciate that man, come to find out it was Salmonella, and that shit sucked. Was able to get back to work this past week though, so should be back on track here shortly, especially after around 20 hours of overtime. Not going to lie, was still feeling it Monday and Tuesday, and that was hell but still pushed through.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 15, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> After frying some cobs for a 2nd time spraying in one of my 2x4’s I got some cheap waterproofed boards thru Vipon. I think I paid 35.5 a piece for 4 of them delivered… waterproofed, no dimmer. Driver is labeled 120, says rated at 150 too tho. Amazon says they put out 110w, instruction manual says 100w… regardless should be a lot better spread than the old cobs plus I should be able to spray all day. We’ll see how long they last but even if they’re only 100w that’s like 35 cents a watt.View attachment 4965210


Please post later on how those panels worked out for you. I have been looking at getting some similar, but I am conditioned to want the more high-end ones. If those work good though, I would rather spend less money.


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 15, 2021)

I am finishing my smoke then getting these dunked! My pack of raw cherry paloma came too glad I found some apple from the drop most where long gone!!


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 15, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Please post later on how those panels worked out for you. I have been looking at getting some similar, but I am conditioned to want the more high-end ones. If those work good though, I would rather spend less money.


If you're just vegging with them they will do fine. Or training very squat


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 15, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Any bbg terps?


Right now this plant faint smells. I'm going to see what I pick up in a week.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 15, 2021)

Day 50 [Gelatti 91 × BBC] #3



...


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 15, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> If you're just vegging with them they will do fine. Or training very squat


I’m running 3 of them in a lil 2x4, we’ll see how they do. They definitely don’t feel as hot as the 300w of cob I had in there but the heat is spread out much more with this setup. I got a cheap watt meter coming at some point to check actual draw on em. I think even running cheap diodes these are probably more efficient than my old ass clu 1212’s, not even factoring in the way improved light distribution


----------



## Nex420 (Aug 15, 2021)

Placed one of the 2 Snookers in the ground along with a Grape Gasoline x Horchata. 
Finally on the back end of this heat wave so they might actually start taking off. Should be a nice end of year harvest


----------



## tman42 (Aug 15, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> how she terpin


Hard for me to tell but it has some kind of sweetness (kind of like a sweet tart candy smell) but then turn foul on the back end. Seems interesting...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 15, 2021)

Just moved 4 Cheetah Piss x MB #15 plants inside into earth boxes. They’re slowly acclimating and should really take off once established a bit more. One is already proving to be problematic with a little leaf curl and I’m not sure if it doesn’t like the high humidity or wet feet in the earth box. Hoping it grows out of it as gets a bit larger or I’ll have to change something up.


----------



## higher self (Aug 15, 2021)

Trade Bait Cookies (Animal Cookies x Cookie Crisp) 1 of 2. The other is a slow runt but I stunted both of them with ferts, it's fine now just still a runt. Hoping for females of course but if not I will either pop the rest of the pack or use this plant to hit Animal Cookies S1


----------



## Sour60autoNOICE (Aug 15, 2021)

djsleep said:


> Dunking these. The melonacci will be the single seed I found in harvest. I found it in my keeper and took no clones so I’m hoping she turns out like her mom


Please Post the zqueezit/Zwatz x grape pie as much as you can please. I’m gonna be popping all of these when I get back from Miami in a week. Haven’t seen anyone post those zqueezit/Zwatz x grape pie so I’m super eager to see how they turn out. I’ll be posting them quite a bit myself along with the others I posted a lil ways back in the thread I started a few weeks ago. Just waiting for them to show sex and then will be transplanting then and getting them flowered out.


----------



## Sour60autoNOICE (Aug 15, 2021)

Fatshill said:


> anyone growing out the LPC75 crosses ?


I have a few from the first drop I’m gonna be flowering on the 25th, will be popping 2 from the second drop on the 25th as well( Gary Payton x LPC75, and the bubblegum biscotti x LPC75 ). I’ll be posting the cheetah piss x LPC75, sherb/animal x LPC75, Bacio x LPC75, and the Fatso x LPC75 when I get back from vacation before I strip and flip them.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 16, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Just moved 4 Cheetah Piss x MB #15 plants inside into earth boxes. They’re slowly acclimating and should really take off once established a bit more. One is already proving to be problematic with a little leaf curl and I’m not sure if it doesn’t like the high humidity or wet feet in the earth box. Hoping it grows out of it as gets a bit larger or I’ll have to change something up.


Are those testers that you ready for second half of harvest ?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 16, 2021)

Atomic Stomper #10

This plant seems to be filling out at day 50. I had switched lights on this plant too.



Shot above is two plants or branches for reference too the slight differences.

So plant to left/ branch [ Gelati 91 × BBC #3]



Edit :
Atomic Stomper
[Blue Apricot Sherbet × Grape Gasoline]
Grape Gasoline [Grape Pie × Jet Fuel Gelato]
Grape Pie [Sour Grapes × Cherry Pie]


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Atomic Stomper #10
> 
> This plant seems to be filling out at day 50. I had switched lights on this plant too.
> 
> ...


Wym BBC?? Is that the bubblegum biscotti


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Wym BBC?? Is that the bubblegum biscotti


Yes. I was just saying they are smaller in girth at this point. They might bulk up more, from the previous to last shot of mines.

**Now the branch on the left in the middle shot ; that was from the Bubblegum Biscotti plant. It's slightly smaller, that is why I put is specifically in the second shot.**


----------



## nc208 (Aug 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Wym BBC?? Is that the bubblegum biscotti


I kept thinking it was Black Banana Cookies, or Banana Butter Cups cuz of the BBC.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 16, 2021)

nc208 said:


> I kept thinking it was Black Banana Cookies, or Banana Butter Cups cuz of the BBC.


Yeah that was bad. 
He had those testers as


BBG Biscotti infact. A few others got them on here, too..

The Tk/Chem91 Gelatti, was changed to 
Gelatti 91


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 16, 2021)

Gary x cheetah before chop my keeper outta the 2


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 16, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Gary x cheetah before chop my keeper outta the 2 View attachment 4966629View attachment 4966630View attachment 4966634View attachment 4966633


What day have you taken this too?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 16, 2021)

Sorry so blurry that was probly 70 to 77 days lg2k i dont count im to busy with work and tending to them to keep track... Ther was a bit of amber in this one. Ill post some dry buds. In a. Week or 2. Great yielder. Ill give more details when she. Cured


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 16, 2021)

Candy Milk #1. Most likely my keeper getting chopped today. Sweet Creamy/cookie funk with good mold resistance. Gotta see how she smokes


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 16, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Candy Milk #1. Most likely my keeper getting chopped today. Sweet Creamy/cookie funk with good mold resistance. Gotta see how she smokes
> View attachment 4966640View attachment 4966641


Looking great for outdoor


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 16, 2021)

All the Tenacious phenos had nice chunky buds but seriously lacked terps. The slightest sweet gas smell but almost non existent


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 16, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Are those testers that you ready for second half of harvest ?


Testers that are going to be flipped shortly.


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 17, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Gary x cheetah before chop my keeper outta the 2 View attachment 4966629View attachment 4966630View attachment 4966634View attachment 4966633


beautiful looks buds man


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 17, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Gary x cheetah before chop my keeper outta the 2 View attachment 4966629View attachment 4966630View attachment 4966634View attachment 4966633


how long did you veg for?


----------



## YourMarriages (Aug 17, 2021)

Slushers! 3 phenos look like this. One left and it's all foxtails gona let it run another week or so. Pulled a little over 2 per (except that tiny #1) with a 3ish week veg time. 14 give or take in total. Absolutely smacks. Tastes like juicy fruit and gas/kush notes.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 17, 2021)

YourMarriages said:


> View attachment 4966696Slushers! 3 phenos look like this. One left and it's all foxtails gona let it run another week or so. Pulled a little over 2 per (except that tiny #1) with a 3ish week veg time. 14 give or take in total. Absolutely smacks. Tastes like juicy fruit and gas/kush notes.


Nice work. So this is [Slurricane × Gushers] ?


----------



## YourMarriages (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks! Yeah it is. Thinking 2-3 grannys gone wild and 2 Terp town is next!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 17, 2021)

Bubblegum Funk # 3
[GELLATI 91 × Bubblegum Biscotti]


----------



## tman42 (Aug 17, 2021)

One week later and all of the seedlings are blowing up! Straight to 1/4 strength nutrients after popping.
First pic is last weeks and second pic is today. Had to move the three that were a few days behind up front to keep them from getting smothered and will have to split these up in the next week or so.


----------



## tman42 (Aug 17, 2021)

Papaya x Cheetah Piss day 39 of 12/12. Not much stretch to her but she is filling out nicely.


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 17, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Papaya x Cheetah Piss day 39 of 12/12. Not much stretch to her but she is filling out nicely.
> View attachment 4967289View attachment 4967290View attachment 4967291View attachment 4967292



Always working Tman, what’s the early stem rub saying any smell yet? Looks like a yielder


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 18, 2021)

Fuzzy Pie 4 rip


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 18, 2021)

Bubblegum Funk # 3 
[Gellati 91 × Bubblegum Biscotti]


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 19, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Bubblegum Funk # 3
> [Gellati 91 × Bubblegum Biscotti]
> 
> View attachment 4967701


If she smokes as good as she looks lightgreen you got a real keeper on your hands.. nice work man


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 19, 2021)

**Ironically these chocolate's are Ice-cream "shaped "... 

The other Atomic Stomper...


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 19, 2021)

i cant for the life of me get a good shot of the tester nug i cut of my lower yield/higher terp cut of Gaschata, but it smells more like blueberry than any blueberry strain ive ever smelled/smoked, by a longshot


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 19, 2021)

This pheno of Upside Down Frowns is really pretty. I need to find some Zawtz photos to compare because it doesn’t look like any of the Grumpz I ran. They still have a long way to go, but they are starting to show their beauty.


----------



## tman42 (Aug 19, 2021)

Sundae Driver x Cheetah Piss #1 day 42 of 12/12. I bent, twisted and tied this one like crazy and it still grew up into the lights. So many tops with dense greasy little nuggets but what a stretch she put on.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 19, 2021)

Flipping three slushers soon as i can get some rooted clones Incase anything killa


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 19, 2021)

Found an oldie floating around


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 20, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Found an oldie floating around View attachment 4968737View attachment 4968738


Sweet!!


----------



## djsleep (Aug 20, 2021)

Fatshill said:


> anyone growing out the LPC75 crosses ?


I’ve got 2 weave match (carbon fiber x lpc) seedlings going. Few days old


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 20, 2021)

Does anyone have any pictures of Zawtz / Zawtz leaners in flower?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 20, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of Zawtz / Zawtz leaners in flower?


I should have some. Posted some on here actually.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 21, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> how long did you veg for?


About a month they were like 2 feet and doubled in flower


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 21, 2021)

Cant wait. For the bbg drop


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 21, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Cant wait. For the bbg drop


Me too. I’m probably gonna blow a good chunk of a paycheck on that drop. It will be a reward for exercising restraint on the LPC drop.

Anyway money gun is about to hit the end of week 8. All 3 phenos look like they’ll take 10 weeks. The really frosty one is starting to foxtail a bit but I’m not too concerned. I think I’ll be able to mitigate that by training more aggressively and keeping the colas further from the light. No foxtailing on the lower buds, although to me this is right on the line between foxtailing and crowning and not really undesirable. Definitely not like the occasional pheno I find where buds start growing out of the petioles. That’s the one abnormal growth that really irritates me


----------



## BoatyMcBoatface (Aug 21, 2021)

Anyone grow out gushwater, gushcanna, or snooker?


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 21, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I should have some. Posted some on here actually.


Would you mind posting a picture or two? I've tried searching and there are a lot of results, but I haven't seen a plant yet. I just want to see the plant / bud / leaf structure.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 22, 2021)

Anyone know if there’s been a date set for the BGB drop yet? Also is the site down right now for anyone else?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 22, 2021)

Finally been able to start dialing things in, did burn them just a little bit, so backed off on the Alaskan fish fertilizer. Going to transplant them this upcoming Friday after they bounce back from getting topped(doing that right now). They definitely look 20 times better than they did about a week or two ago. First 3 pics are the Bazookaz, and next 4 are Nilla Wafer. Hope everyone else is having a good weekend, and has an awesome week.** hitting them with neem oil tonight since the outdoor fruit and veggie garden has been getting hit hard by thrips that came from bell peppers I got from Lowe’s. Tried neem oil, spinosad, and thinking about trying diatomaceous earth. Every time I blast them, the damn fire ants bring them right fucking back. So doing my absolute best to take precautionary measures so I don’t bring them inside. Also since I work for waste management doing yard waste I have to change my clothes and completely shower the fuck down before I even go anywhere near them when I get home. Seems to be working so far, but definitely don’t want to take any risks. Might even do some glue traps around the base of the pots for the fruit and vegetable garden after they get a good blasting, so those damn fire ants don’t bring them right back.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 22, 2021)

Zawtz x cheetah piss as requested


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 22, 2021)

Vitamin g x zawtz #12 as requested


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 22, 2021)

In this room there are marmalade, grape daiquiri, grape pie s1’s, sundae sunset, sundae driver, gelatti bx1 f2, sugar rush 1,2,&3, Riesling, blue apricot sherb x grape gasoline, apple fritter x grape gasoline, orange apricot f2, Klingon Kandy, and my keepers grape gasoline 14, chapple, and I can’t even name them all. Taking clones and getting my veg set up & cleaning out flower room so I can get next run started. This round of reveg really messed me up and I will always try and take clones from now on. Thanks.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 22, 2021)

Bro why do you harvest your crop so early? I swear everything you’ve post looks weeks from being ready to chop down…


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 22, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Finally been able to start dialing things in, did burn them just a little bit, so backed off on the Alaskan fish fertilizer. Going to transplant them this upcoming Friday after they bounce back from getting topped(doing that right now). They definitely look 20 times better than they did about a week or two ago. First 3 pics are the Bazookaz, and next 4 are Nilla Wafer. Hope everyone else is having a good weekend, and has an awesome week.** hitting them with neem oil tonight since the outdoor fruit and veggie garden has been getting hit hard by thrips that came from bell peppers I got from Lowe’s. Tried neem oil, spinosad, and thinking about trying diatomaceous earth. Every time I blast them, the damn fire ants bring them right fucking back. So doing my absolute best to take precautionary measures so I don’t bring them inside. Also since I work for waste management doing yard waste I have to change my clothes and completely shower the fuck down before I even go anywhere near them when I get home. Seems to be working so far, but definitely don’t want to take any risks. Might even do some glue traps around the base of the pots for the fruit and vegetable garden after they get a good blasting, so those damn fire ants don’t bring them right back.


Bifenthrin will kill all those ants u can get it at lowes or a concentrate off amazon


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 22, 2021)

6 of 6 grape pie x sour apple got cracked yesterday and went into root riots. Also snagged some grape pie x platinum from ihg off strainly. The cocomero f2s are cruising in 2 gallon coco pots, and so are the krabapple and daily biscottis.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 22, 2021)

Damn those sound fire. I need to pop one of my cocomero packs. I’ve decided to chill out on the pheno hunting a bit and just focus on cranking out weight for a while, but I’m def getting down on that watermelon project soon. Got 4 really nice numnum seedlings out of the 7 beans I popped.

BTW anyone else going to the gorge next weekend for Phish? I know a lot of you are up in the PNW and it would be awesome to rage with some of you. I’ll be there all 3 nights but my companions and I will be riding the rail for one of those nights.


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 23, 2021)

Well after losing my watermelon gusher and bubble party, needed to have new boiler had to kill them off,

Got a big hunt pending Swooner - Rado apple chow - rado then got some cherry Paloma - Raw wedding mints - sincity 

At babie stage week old, here we go vegging under my Zeus Pro organic in coco we go again!


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 23, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Well after losing my watermelon gusher and bubble party, needed to have new boiler had to kill them off,
> 
> Got a big hunt pending Swooner - Rado apple chow - rado then got some cherry Paloma - Raw wedding mints - sincity
> 
> ...


That's some dry looking coco.


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 23, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That's some dry looking coco.


Well they ain’t boss, they had the first tea yesterday, lol don’t let internet fool you bro.. they had worm casting kelp fish shit bioys and great white there in 1 litre pots, and got 5ooml of tea each! The seeds a week old.. so they need very little as juvenile roots establish themselves Overwatering suffocates them and then put them in a form of stunted growth


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 23, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Well they ain’t boss, they had the first tea yesterday, lol don’t let internet fool you bro.. they had worm casting kelp fish shit bioys and great white there in 1 litre pots, and got 5ooml of tea each! The seeds a week old.. so they need very little as juvenile roots establish themselves Overwatering suffocates them and then put them in a form of stunted growth


I agree with not overwatering seedlings. It just looks extra dry.


----------



## Azzman96 (Aug 23, 2021)

Bundy week 5 - exactly same smell profile as runtz but better! Heavy gelato creamy gas with fruit punch syrup


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 23, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I agree with not overwatering seedlings. It just looks extra dry.


This ain’t my first rodeo bro lol, there a week old being sprayed with water as they take in more though leafs anyway at this age, by not keeping them swimming you make better roots as there not lazy and push through the medium to find roots space and nutrients!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 23, 2021)

Outdoor bacio x BGB, GAK lemon x LPC, and pink grapes. The pink grapes flipped almost immediately and is gonna finish in late September. Love the huge yields and fast flowering on that one. Grasshoppers sure are chewing up the leaves like crazy though.


----------



## tman42 (Aug 23, 2021)

Mellowz #1 (Spritzer x Grape Gasoline) day 53 of 12/12


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 23, 2021)

Damn that kinda makes me want to pop my box wine. That’s some serious chunk.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 23, 2021)

Lemon Bubblegum Margy harvested at 66 days


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 24, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Mellowz #1 (Spritzer x Grape Gasoline) day 53 of 12/12
> View attachment 4971413View attachment 4971415View attachment 4971416View attachment 4971417


Your a beast in the grow room tman. Super nice


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 24, 2021)

I


ChronicWonders. said:


> Just moved 4 Cheetah Piss x MB #15 plants inside into earth boxes. They’re slowly acclimating and should really take off once established a bit more. One is already proving to be problematic with a little leaf curl and I’m not sure if it doesn’t like the high humidity or wet feet in the earth box. Hoping it grows out of it as gets a bit larger or I’ll have to change something up.


ive got some tacoing and drooping on a few. From the 85 plus degree weather and high humidity as well. And i keep forgetting to add silica in my feed. Just did it again. If i forget to add it first i dont add it, ive heard it bonds to other nutes but its probably bs.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Aug 24, 2021)

Have several LPC75 crosses so really wanted to know what I’m working with. Full gelato berry flavor with citrus & lemon attributes. Immediate high . Definitely including Animal Chin in next grow!


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 24, 2021)

My out door num num are starting to get some smells. It’s the candy grape with powdery smarty candies things. I kept the larger of the two females for the cuts but they both smell the same. 

The ruby frost I popped are pretty interesting. I didn’t keep any cuts but the one big mama is pretty rank. I have all my outdoor pollinated by my Slurricane x Jelly pie male. Thoughts and prayers to anyone growing outside near me.


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 24, 2021)

I’ll probably regret not keeping cuts of the grumpz F2 as well. But will have a couple thousand seeds to dig through.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 24, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> My out door num num are starting to get some smells. It’s the candy grape with powdery smarty candies things. I kept the larger of the two females for the cuts but they both smell the same.
> 
> The ruby frost I popped are pretty interesting. I didn’t keep any cuts but the one big mama is pretty rank. I have all my outdoor pollinated by my Slurricane x Jelly pie male. Thoughts and prayers to anyone growing outside near me.


My num num smelled the same. 
Powder candy sweet grape . Translates to the taste.great daytime smoke.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 24, 2021)

6 phenos of grape daiquiri (orange cookies x grape pie) and 3 phenos of sugar rush the close up single pot one is #2


----------



## tman42 (Aug 24, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Your a beast in the grow room tman. Super nice


Thanks man, you're too kind. How could I go wrong with these great genetics that Cannarado is putting out though?


----------



## Nex420 (Aug 25, 2021)

Gave both Red Meds one of its last haircuts. Seemed to love it - next day and is now putting off some gushers related smells. Yummmyyy



Little Birthday Funk is into its first stage of flowering as well.


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 25, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> My num num smelled the same.
> Powder candy sweet grape . Translates to the taste.great daytime smoke.


Perfect. That’s what I was hoping. Nothing worse than having a nice smell and dead flavor.


----------



## BoatyMcBoatface (Aug 25, 2021)

Elite613genetics posted the bubblegum biscotti line is dropping end of September. 

Looks like the tk91/Chem d parent is back, herm issues ever go away with that one?


----------



## Czernoza (Aug 25, 2021)

Two phenos of apple water day 26 12/12


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 25, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> My out door num num are starting to get some smells. It’s the candy grape with powdery smarty candies things. I kept the larger of the two females for the cuts but they both smell the same.
> 
> The ruby frost I popped are pretty interesting. I didn’t keep any cuts but the one big mama is pretty rank. I have all my outdoor pollinated by my Slurricane x Jelly pie male. Thoughts and prayers to anyone growing outside near me.


Got me hyped to pop the pack of NumNum i got.


----------



## tman42 (Aug 25, 2021)

Blueberry Sundae day 55 of 12/12. Smaller buds but they are all rock hard with that sweet blueberry smell.


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 26, 2021)

Excited for whats to come. (2) Money Gun, (3) Candy Milk and (4) CSI Humboldt 3 Queens. 

a shot of my Gaschata. Greasy grape candy/soda all the way. Ultra sticky with FAT resin heads. 

The same jar of 7 Sins rosin i posted before, after a 3 week cold cure. Insane terps and a the same consistency as peanut butter


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Aug 28, 2021)

The girls turned 7 weeks today & topped their 2nd time. Out of 16 females, the best Cannarado twin is doing well & currently 10th(blue bucket #23). The other twin is my Albert Pujols(only remains in the lineup because of her name). She is 15th & the roasted garlic margy is 16th(kicked her outside to finish). Flipping the lights for flower today.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 28, 2021)

Mail call. Definitely looking forward to the SGP, Offshore Account, Apple Earth, Slushers, and another pack of Grapelatti. Another MG x GP bx freebies, and Goji Margy. Super fucking excited to run these OGKB/Gushers x GP bx freebies. On another note the ladies are doing absolutely wonderful after getting topped, and are definitely starting to bounce back hard


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 28, 2021)

i was stoned and i got my cuts confused, the gaschata i posted isnt the grape candy cut its more of a stinky pine/grape combo. both phenos definitely not lacking in the grape department

@Nate Dogg glad to see you got some beans. i remember you missed the last drop, i was literally about to message you today and offer you one from my stash. I know the feeling of missing a pack you wanted lol


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 28, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Mail call. Definitely looking forward to the SGP, Offshore Account, Apple Earth, Slushers, and another pack of Grapelatti. Another MG x GP bx freebies, and Goji Margy. Super fucking excited to run these OGKB/Gushers x GP bx freebies. On another note the ladies are doing absolutely wonderful after getting topped, and are definitely starting to bounce back hard


Gelatti x gp sounds fire


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 29, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Gelatti x gp sounds fire


i have the same pack. probably will run it next time in a few months


----------



## MiselfCare (Aug 29, 2021)

Grape gas x garlic grove


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 29, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> i was stoned and i got my cuts confused, the gaschata i posted isnt the grape candy cut its more of a stinky pine/grape combo. both phenos definitely not lacking in the grape department
> 
> @Nate Dogg glad to see you got some beans. i remember you missed the last drop, i was literally about to message you today and offer you one from my stash. I know the feeling of missing a pack you wanted lol


Appreciate that man, the 20+ over time hours i’m getting definitely has been helping out tremendously. Not going to lie though at the end of the week i’m dead ass tired. instead of upgrading a light i’m saving up bread for my own spot. Also going to grab my bigger tent and my three other lights from my buddies house in the next couple days. So hopefully will be moving into my own spot soon, and will have a lot more room. Going to keep the lights i have now for clones/veg/mothers, and upgrade my lights for my flower tent.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 29, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Gelatti x gp sounds fire


Hell yeah, really hyped to hunt through the 2 packs i got, and hopefully will find a nice stud or female to reverse out of the freebie pack of Gelatti bx1 F2s i got a while back. Also interested to see if there’s any major differences between the Pie Belly’s, and Grapelatti.


----------



## Zilman (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 29, 2021)

Zilman said:


> View attachment 4975135


Definitely going to be all over that Bubblegum Funk due to TunnnaRoom, but more importantly @Lightgreen2k ’s run of these girls, and Bubblegum Bacio due to @TerrapinBlazin ’s run of these ladies. Not going to lie wish these were regular seeds, because i wanted to find a nice stud out of the Bubblegum Funk to hit a nice Marshmallow OG with, and a nice Bubblegum Bacio to hit a nice Fudge Ripple with. Oh well though, looks like i just got a break out the CS. Amazing job with these testers folks!


----------



## Rackerbob (Aug 29, 2021)

I'm leaning lemon bubble gum or animal cookies x bubblegum


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 30, 2021)

Cherry gushers doing her thing


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Cherry gushers doing her thing
> View attachment 4975986
> View attachment 4975984View attachment 4975985


Are these your plants or someone else's?


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 30, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Are these your plants or someone else's?


These are mine


----------



## nc208 (Aug 30, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> i was stoned and i got my cuts confused, the gaschata i posted isnt the grape candy cut its more of a stinky pine/grape combo. both phenos definitely not lacking in the grape department
> 
> @Nate Dogg glad to see you got some beans. i remember you missed the last drop, i was literally about to message you today and offer you one from my stash. I know the feeling of missing a pack you wanted lol


Lol @Nate Dogg doesn't need more beans, he needs a white light.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 30, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah, really hyped to hunt through the 2 packs i got, and hopefully will find a nice stud or female to reverse out of the freebie pack of Gelatti bx1 F2s i got a while back. Also interested to see if there’s any major differences between the Pie Belly’s, and Grapelatti.


Pie bellys were mutants and herms terrible strain but good terps on 1. Really purple hazey smell it was amazing but it hermed the most and has a lot of seeds I got no keeper from that pack.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 30, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Lol @Nate Dogg doesn't need more beans, he needs a white light.


Hopefully he keeps them fridgerated.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Lol @Nate Dogg doesn't need more beans, he needs a white light.


He need a addiction hotline #


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 30, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Lol @Nate Dogg doesn't need more beans, he needs a white light.


This. Its infuriating to see this cat shell out 1k+ a month on beans but cant get a set of real lights.

Even harder to read his massive paragraphs then try and distinguish wtf im lookin at thru the blurple. 

The beans better be refrigerated because at this rate might be afew years till he runs those beans to full potential. Id be running freebie beans until u get some real shiners in there.. but i guess u can always clone question mark.

Nate dogg plz for the love of all thats holy buy a light so we can all shut up. 

You will benefit more than us!! We just tryna help. 
Trying not to hate bro but its begining to be hard and its excuses after excuses.

Yours truly
Everybody here.


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 30, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Lol @Nate Dogg doesn't need more beans, he needs a white light.


i lost track of who has a ton of seeds and what lights tbh. if any one on the list of folks i get along with on here posted a story about getting sick, being short on cash and missing a drop, id have the same thought about possibly sending them a pack.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 30, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Pie bellys were mutants and herms terrible strain but good terps on 1. Really purple hazey smell it was amazing but it hermed the most and has a lot of seeds I got no keeper from that pack.


Nice to know!! Thanks


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 30, 2021)

Zilman said:


> View attachment 4975135


Missed grabbin anything From the lpc drop. but needs that bubblegum funk me thinks


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Aug 30, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> i lost track of who has a ton of seeds and what lights tbh. if any one on the list of folks i get along with on here posted a story about getting sick, being short on cash and missing a drop, id have the same thought about possibly sending them a pack.


@Nate Dogg has always looked out for others as much or more than he spends on himself with beans. Nothing but appreciation for him. Also I don’t care what kinda light you use or how much you spend on this drop that drop blablabla…do you man.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 31, 2021)

Well I’m back from Phish, and my house sitter did not do what I needed her to. I sustained heavy losses. Two nice money gun phenos are totally dried out and won’t finish, and I lost 3 irreplaceable cuts from the veg tent. One being from a $200 pack. I might be able to try revegging those but they’re outside and big. Had a great vacation and came back to a complete disaster. How it always happens I guess. She was supposed to come in on Saturday to take care of everything but didn’t come until late Sunday night. By then it was too late for a few things. Luckily the money gun clones survived, but my next harvest is fucked.


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 31, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I’m back from Phish, and my house sitter did not do what I needed her to. I sustained heavy losses. Two nice money gun phenos are totally dried out and won’t finish, and I lost 3 irreplaceable cuts from the veg tent. One being from a $200 pack. I might be able to try revegging those but they’re outside and big. Had a great vacation and came back to a complete disaster. How it always happens I guess. She was supposed to come in on Saturday to take care of everything but didn’t come until late Sunday night. By then it was too late for a few things. Luckily the money gun clones survived, but my next harvest is fucked.


sorry to hear it, one of my biggest fears. I refuse to trust anyone to watch my girls, on my last 5 day trip out of town i just overwatered all the plants and killed the lights for the trip, tent flaps open. Paranoid about a light/fan malfunction


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 31, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> sorry to hear it, one of my biggest fears. I refuse to trust anyone to watch my girls, on my last 5 day trip out of town i just overwatered all the plants and killed the lights for the trip, tent flaps open. Paranoid about a light/fan malfunction


I should have done that. This friend used to work in the industry and knows her shit when it comes to weed, but she had some stuff come up. Didn’t get in to water until Sunday evening and by then it was too late. Thankfully I didn’t lose any of my best cuts, but I did lose 2/3 of the money gun harvest and 3 nice cuts that I could only recover now by revegging. We’ll see how good the buds look, but at least I didn’t lose the good pink grapes and money gun cuts, or the blue apples or jibba jabba. Next time I’ll have to find someone who will commit to coming every day.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 31, 2021)

I started using Blumats this grow and have been fine tuning them the past couple of weeks. I'm looking forward to venturing out into the world beyond day trips again.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 31, 2021)

Those look cool. I may look into those. Even more bad news, my dogs were at my mom’s house the whole time and her youngest dog just came down with parvo despite being vaccinated. Luckily my dogs are all older and vaccinated but holy fuck talk about coming back to a whole pile of shit…


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I’m back from Phish, and my house sitter did not do what I needed her to. I sustained heavy losses. Two nice money gun phenos are totally dried out and won’t finish, and I lost 3 irreplaceable cuts from the veg tent. One being from a $200 pack. I might be able to try revegging those but they’re outside and big. Had a great vacation and came back to a complete disaster. How it always happens I guess. She was supposed to come in on Saturday to take care of everything but didn’t come until late Sunday night. By then it was too late for a few things. Luckily the money gun clones survived, but my next harvest is fucked.


Damn bro sorry to hear that. About to transplant, and flip the ladies, so i got if U need anything just holla. Still have a pack of Money Gun(MG x GP bx’s as well) and Blue Apples to pop, so if i find something special i got U.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> i lost track of who has a ton of seeds and what lights tbh. if any one on the list of folks i get along with on here posted a story about getting sick, being short on cash and missing a drop, id have the same thought about possibly sending them a pack.


Appreciate ya bro, if there’s any rough times just let me know. Or even if there was something you were interested in, and it sold out before you can get to it just let me know.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2021)

P


Officialoracle420 said:


> @Nate Dogg has always looked out for others as much or more than he spends on himself with beans. Nothing but appreciation for him. Also I don’t care what kinda light you use or how much you spend on this drop that drop blablabla…do you man.


Appreciate ya bro! Try my best to help others, as best i can.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2021)

Also appreciate those that have sent me links to different threads, and different websites for lights. Looking at different places in different areas(New Mexico is the main one), so hopefully here soon, but with the predicament i put myself in i’m just happy to still be growing, and still have my stock. Y’all stay blessed


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 1, 2021)

Thanks for that Nate. I always appreciate you looking out for others. Thankfully I had just loaded up my tray with money gun and bacio x BGB cuts before I left, so the worst thing was losing a partial harvest. That was sort of my fault. I told her to top off the reservoir but I didn’t leave a bucket of nutes mixed up. Still wouldn’t do things differently. I don’t know if anyone else here was at that Phish run but all 3 nights were complete heat.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> After frying some cobs for a 2nd time spraying in one of my 2x4’s I got some cheap waterproofed boards thru Vipon. I think I paid 35.5 a piece for 4 of them delivered… waterproofed, no dimmer. Driver is labeled 120, says rated at 150 too tho. Amazon says they put out 110w, instruction manual says 100w… regardless should be a lot better spread than the old cobs plus I should be able to spray all day. We’ll see how long they last but even if they’re only 100w that’s like 35 cents a watt.View attachment 4965210


I checked the draw on these cheapo lights and it says they pull 100w each, more or less. They seem Ait for the cost.


----------



## dr.panda (Sep 1, 2021)

White valley og


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I checked the draw on these cheapo lights and it says they pull 100w each, more or less. They seem Ait for the cost.


watching closely. I have a 2' 4bulb t5 setup for my seedlings and early veg, might switch or even just add one of these cheap ones for some extra love. I probably sounded like a snob in the "ultimate best deals" thread or whatever its called, but ive done budget grows and ive done grows with top notch materials and genetics and ill never cut corners again. 

Spent my first 10 years growing with the absolute cheapest shit i could find/afford, ran my grow for years with $30 packs of shitty seeds and free samples from soil and nute companies, CFL lights, terrible Chinese blurples, you name it. The cheap version of some stuff is fine, but a lot of its just dogshit that falls apart with nonexistent customer service and warranties.. $25 air purifiers? $200 lights? i have a graveyard of them, been there done that, but best of luck to all


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 1, 2021)

Okay so it’s not as bad as I thought. The two money gun that died were almost done and I think they’ll cure okay even though they’re not flushed. I’m flushing the third now. She’s crispy but alive and doing fine. Not the frostiest of the 3 phenos but the hardiest and highest yielding and densest so I may keep her as well.

The parvo scare was a false positive. They did more diagnostic work on my mom’s dog and it turns out he had an intestinal blockage from eating bird seed. Fucking golden retrievers lol. The positive test was from a recent vaccination apparently, so I’m sure my dogs will be fine. The only shitty thing I discovered today is that the thrips are back with a vengeance. I’m about to blast those fuckers after I feed my dogs.

so, did anyone else catch any recent Phish shows? The gorge run was epic but I wish I had gone to shoreline as well because they busted out a shitload of gamehendge and a 40+ minute soul planet.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I’m back from Phish, and my house sitter did not do what I needed her to. I sustained heavy losses. Two nice money gun phenos are totally dried out and won’t finish, and I lost 3 irreplaceable cuts from the veg tent. One being from a $200 pack. I might be able to try revegging those but they’re outside and big. Had a great vacation and came back to a complete disaster. How it always happens I guess. She was supposed to come in on Saturday to take care of everything but didn’t come until late Sunday night. By then it was too late for a few things. Luckily the money gun clones survived, but my next harvest is fucked.


Shitty my grape marmalade seeds said delivered at mailbox but I had nothing in there now I'm out 175 bucks unless usps finds my parcel which I know won't happen so don't feel to bad. If u wanna trade cuts lmk I have some nice ones


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 1, 2021)

All the ladies are bouncing back hard from getting topped, but definitely doesn’t help that they’re root bound as hell. Tomorrow’s gonna be a long day, so Friday afternoon they’ll get some new shoes. First two pictures is the Bazookaz. Really liking the looks of the taller lanky one, but with fat/broad leaves(reminds me of the indiana bubblegum), and definitely liking the one in the second picture because she’s looking JFG dominant. Third and fourth picture is the Nilla Wafer’s. Really liking the first two in the third picture, and absolutely loving the look of the taller lanky one in the fourth picture. Definitely looks TK dominant to me, but i guess i’ll find out in the next couple months.


----------



## tman42 (Sep 1, 2021)

Sundae Driver x Cheetah Piss #2 day 55 of 12/12.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 2, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Sundae Driver x Cheetah Piss #2 day 55 of 12/12.
> View attachment 4977700View attachment 4977701View attachment 4977702View attachment 4977703View attachment 4977704


Monsters!!


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 2, 2021)

Fatso X cheetah piss #3 and #5. I’ll enter #2 and 3 at the mass harvest cup, should get thc and terp % back on those around November.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 2, 2021)

Dubble sundae

Grapeonade 5


Dried back a few early hairs spraying but they’re growing outta it no problem


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 2, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Shitty my grape marmalade seeds said delivered at mailbox but I had nothing in there now I'm out 175 bucks unless usps finds my parcel which I know won't happen so don't feel to bad. If u wanna trade cuts lmk I have some nice ones


Did you have your package insured? Does the seedbank provide that..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 2, 2021)

Atomic Stomper [Blue Apricot Sherbet × Grape Gasoline] # 10


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 2, 2021)

Bubblegum Funk 

[Gelatti 91 × Bubblegum Biscotti]


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 2, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Did you have your package insured? Does the seedbank provide that..


I ended up tracking em down at my local post office turns out they arrived today and were scared as delivered mo day so they say. Fucking sketchy. First issue with usps delivering my gear. The seller threw in some cheetah pie x dank dough. So I'm just relieved that's done.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 2, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> I ended up tracking em down at my local post office turns out they arrived today and were scared as delivered mo day so they say. Fucking sketchy. First issue with usps delivering my gear. The seller threw in some cheetah pie x dank dough. So I'm just relieved that's done.


Okay that's good. What seeds did you originally get from the seller? And is this leafly


----------



## Houstini (Sep 2, 2021)

Apple earth, plumpest nugs in the garden.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 3, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Okay that's good. What seeds did you originally get from the seller? And is this leafly


Strainly I got grape marmalade which is grape pie x platinum.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 3, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Sundae Driver x Cheetah Piss #2 day 55 of 12/12.
> View attachment 4977700View attachment 4977701View attachment 4977703View attachment 4977704


Damn, you keep crushing it. What are some details of your setup like soil or coco, nutes?


----------



## tman42 (Sep 3, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Damn, you keep crushing it. What are some details of your setup like soil or coco, nutes?


Hey thanks a lot man!

In my 5x5 tent I have;

Light: ChilLED Tech Growcraft X6 - 1000W 
Hydro setup: Current Culture Under Current Solo Pro 6 DWC
Nutrients: Full lineup of House and Garden (using the Aqua Flakes base) Cal Mag, Epsom Salt, SLF-100 and Terpinator

In my 5x10 tent I have;

LIght: Custom built mixed Cree strip LED with 1920 watts
Hydro setup: Current Culture Under Current 8 RDWC
Nutrients: same as above, all House and Gardens

AC, dehumidifier/humidifier in both tents.


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 3, 2021)

Last 6 to go into 30L pots 

Swooner 
AppleChow 

Also got some also in veg for this run might flip next month we see my oldest from seed is 18 days! Organic of course..!

Wedding Mints - sincity 
Cherry Paloma - Raw


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Sep 3, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Excited for whats to come. (2) Money Gun, (3) Candy Milk and (4) CSI Humboldt 3 Queens.
> View attachment 4973338
> a shot of my Gaschata. Greasy grape candy/soda all the way. Ultra sticky with FAT resin heads. View attachment 4973336
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Huge rosin fan, love smashing. What temp & time you using?


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 3, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Beautiful. Huge rosin fan, love smashing. What temp & time you using?


Thank you! nugsmasher mini, so unsure on pressure but usually around 190f for between 2 and 3 mins.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 4, 2021)

250 watts of white LED for under 50 bux if anyone is interested.






The Best Deals Thread. Post Best Deals And Lowest Prices Links


@Marq1240 you have a knack for finding great deals on lights, but what about low cost and entry level grow systems? If the price is low enough it would be cool to experiment with different growing mediums. Autopots, DWC, RDWC, DTW etc.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Sep 4, 2021)

The Twins turned 8 wks(#23 & 24 blue buckets in the middle). The best twin is middle of the pack & the other twin is my worst but will still yield enough to earn her keep & hopefully make up for her size with extra dankness. To be fair, they are in the same room with Humble County’s top strains so really not doing too shabby! Been topped twice & flowering for 1 week. Most of the other girls have also had their 2 top colas bent & weighed down to keep level budding on top.(use wires with washers as weight). Still everything in the garden is 4 ft + except small twin is only 3 ft but still has 2 weeks of stretch.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 4, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> 250 watts of white LED for under 50 bux if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol price went way up now


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 4, 2021)

Although I don't need any more lights for that price i would of bought it as a spare but the coupon is sadly gone.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 4, 2021)

Just snagged four of the other ones that someone posted for a total of $107, that’s an absolute steal. Perfect timing for the flip, and probably have 1-2 extra. So no more crying about the blurples, but the ones crying will still have to deal with it in the veg tent


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 5, 2021)

Also snagged a bloomspect ss1000, so the ladies should be loving life here soon. Going to put the ss1000 in the middle, and put three of the R-GL 1000’s along the sides of the tent to get a lot better light penetration. So hopefully that’ll help the bud density out a lot, because the quality was definitely there on the last run, but the bud density/yield could’ve definitely been a lot better.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Also snagged a bloomspect ss1000, so the ladies should be loving life here soon. Going to put the thousand in the middle, and put three of the hundred watt lights along the sides of the tent to get a lot better light penetration. So hopefully that’ll help the bud density out a lot, because the quality was definitely there on the last run, but the bud density/yield could’ve definitely been - lot better.


They're all 100s


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 5, 2021)

Hope everyone’s enjoying their Labor Day weekend. I wish I was at Dick’s because they played foam on Friday but I’m still doing good. Popped my pack of pie box since I lost a couple cuts. Pink grapes absolutely loves it outside.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 5, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Bubblegum Funk
> 
> [Gelatti 91 × Bubblegum Biscotti]
> 
> View attachment 4978384View attachment 4978385


Do you know the names for any of the other BGB crosses yet? I’m flowering the second really nice pheno of the bacio x BGB both inside and out right now. I think this one will be more of a BGB leaner and the other one is more of a bacio leaner. The other one had those dark green and purple gelato nugs. I’m hoping this one looks more like the bubblegum biscotti Rado has been posting.


----------



## Nex420 (Sep 5, 2021)

One of my local grower buddies got assed out with males this summer. I told him that if he hauled the potted Red Meds home, that it was his. Must’ve been a good deal cause it was gone before I could make myself a Pb & j sammich.

Anyhow here’s the Bday Funk & Red Meds that’s in ground.

Red Meds is getting a lemony fruitiness smell to it. Reminding me of my Jesus OG cut right now, excited to see how she develops. Bday funk is just a musk smell right now.



@Nate Dogg I actually have a viparspec led collecting dust if you happen to need some more light coverage. It’s nothing to boast about but you can sure have it if you can put it to use. I sure won’t since I can’t afford the extra electricity usage at the moment for indoor growing.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 5, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Do you know the names for any of the other BGB crosses yet? I’m flowering the second really nice pheno of the bacio x BGB both inside and out right now. I think this one will be more of a BGB leaner and the other one is more of a bacio leaner. The other one had those dark green and purple gelato nugs. I’m hoping this one looks more like the bubblegum biscotti Rado has been posting.


I think they are posted on cannarado Ig. 

This is what is posted on think tanks Ig so far

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTH7RyULXxn/

Others have posted this..


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 5, 2021)

A frosty Bazookaz at about 8 weeks.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 6, 2021)

Decided to toss a bunch of duplicate clones that I won’t flower or give away. Realized I had a ton of room and decided to pop one more pack, so now this newest round of beans is numnum, pie box, and watercolor frosting. Numnum is already getting pretty big and growing fast.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 7, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> One of my local grower buddies got assed out with males this summer. I told him that if he hauled the potted Red Meds home, that it was his. Must’ve been a good deal cause it was gone before I could make myself a Pb & j sammich.
> 
> Anyhow here’s the Bday Funk & Red Meds that’s in ground.
> 
> ...


Appreciate that man, might take you up on that. Canceled my order for the four bar style lights, and ordered two more bloomspect ss1000’s that should be here today, and ordering 1 more tonight once an auction closes on a discord sever because i put up some seeds that i really didn’t need


----------



## Nex420 (Sep 7, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Appreciate that man, might take you up on that. Canceled my order for the four bar style lights, and ordered two more bloomspect ss1000’s that should be here today, and ordering 1 more tonight once an auction closes on a discord sever because i put up some seeds that i really didn’t need


No worries, just shoot me a message if you decide you want it.

At any rate, have a good one


----------



## alphapinene (Sep 7, 2021)

about to run some trop drops (tropicanna x sour apple), apple shine (sour apple x moonshine haze), and watermelon gushers (cocomero gelatti x gushers) real excited!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 8, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> No worries, just shoot me a message if you decide you want it.
> 
> At any rate, have a good one


You as well man. Lights came in last night, and got them all setup. My god the difference is so much better, and i don’t know what the hell made me procrastinate for so long. Ladies seem to be absolutely loving them as well, and it’s nowhere near as hot in my room as it was with that shitty ass blurple. Not to mention it was a good thing i checked, because a lot of the diodes were fried, and could’ve possibly started a fire. So it was good thing to get it out when i did.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 8, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> and i don’t know what the hell made me procrastinate for so long. .


Beans. Weve all been there. Blinded by the beans.

Look forward to the updates dude!


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 8, 2021)

Lovely structure on the Swooner, out of the 4 I got going this is my favourite for structure everyday you the see growth 22 days old roughly..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 8, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Beans. Weve all been there. Blinded by the beans.
> 
> Look forward to the updates dude!


True, will post pics once they get transplanted, and start looking a lot better. Not even going to cap they look like straight shit since they’re root bound as hell, but they’ll bounce back. Just going to have to show them a lot more attention, and love then i have the past month or two. Definitely look a lot better then they did then when they were under that shitty blurple. Appreciate those that reached out.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 9, 2021)

hockeybry2 said:


> Barney rubble is orange cookies x fpog
> Malted milkshake is black cherry soda x chem4/chocolate thai


I know this is very old but I’m looking for Barney Rubble


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 9, 2021)

I need to upgrade this phone at some point, these lights out photos aren’t the best. All Cannarado except a gmo in the back left. Day 40

Fatso x cheetah piss 5


Wonder melon 5 they all grew way more compact from clone and in the bigger tents.

First pic grapeonade 2. All grape pie terps, nugs are small though. Other is the #5, grapey terps and throws down pretty nice. Not like grape pie but not musty grapes, can’t stand that terp profile. They both smoke real nice


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 9, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I need to upgrade this phone at some point, these lights out photos aren’t the best. All Cannarado except a gmo in the back left. Day 40
> 
> Fatso x cheetah piss 5
> View attachment 4983570
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 9, 2021)

This is Bubblegum Zkittles grown out by theloudreserve on Ig and here not so much.

He has a few other cannarado strains on Ig.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CTj9kZNrRC6/


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 9, 2021)

7/7 pie box sprouted and are healthy. Wish I could say the same for the watercolor frosting. So far it’s 6/11. I’m giving them a few more days but that’s a troubling beginning to that pack. Might have to go ahead and pop the Gallagher if no more WF sprout.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I know this is very old but I’m looking for Barney Rubble


Shoot i havent seen barney rubble in forever. Prolly stashed away in people's vaults.


----------



## higher self (Sep 9, 2021)

I have Malted Milkshake. I always forget what it is since it's not listed on the pack


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 9, 2021)

hockeybry2 said:


> Shoot i havent seen barney rubble in forever. Prolly stashed away in people's vaults.


Perhaps rado has some stashed away. It would be cool to get some older strains back. I'm going to see If I can get some of these seeds back... 



And get some to rado if they exist.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 9, 2021)

Box wine 1



Box wine 2


Day 6-7 from flip. Very vigorous and a lot of side branching.


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 10, 2021)

Took everything out my room big clean as I am about 4 weeks away from flowering them out,

All out into 30L the fems I am running with some wedding mints regs in 16L if they male easier to take out and flower for pollen,

Really starting to see growth got them feeding every two days 

Show my favourites so far…



Apple chow #4



Swooner #1 



Seeds I like 2 month veg so next month flipping, mad to think I would will into flower of my watermelon Gushers now but I am excited for these 4 strains Also forget the lemon kush cake plant Gifted to me as my 
Mate been popping a lot of seeds… Christmas couldn’t come soon enough


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 10, 2021)

Num num after a few months cure 
Fav day smoke powder grape candy taste smooth as can be


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 10, 2021)

Apple Rain prolly a lil over a month cure . Good evening/night meds. Little like a spicy herbal tea with hints of berries


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 10, 2021)

Money gun smells like sweet diesel herbal fuel fruit all balanced well


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 10, 2021)

Grumpz F2 chocked full of seeds. She’s hardy and stinky with a strange Mac type smell. Male is archive (slurricane f1 x jelly pie). I expect these will be some of the first I pop when they finish cooking and curing.


----------



## dr.panda (Sep 10, 2021)

White valley og about 5 days from chop


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 10, 2021)

My bro got a few different wonder melon cuts outside. We in zone 5 and they’re doing pretty good. They triggered pretty early and take like 8 weeks flat to mature, should be done by October 1st. The bigger ones are in roots bags, he’s been feeding with some spare 3-2-1 I had lying around.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 11, 2021)

So it’s official. Only 6/11 germination for the watercolor frosting. I tried soaking the other 5 and that didn’t even help. None of those 5 so much as threw a tail. At least the other 6 look good. I was planning on easing into my watermelon project this fall and it’s not off to a great start. Still got Gallagher and two packs of melonatta x calisunset from envy to work through.

I’m running some pink grapes clones indoors right now and they’re of course killing it. This pheno kicks ass outside too. Also pictured from outside is bacio x bubblegum biscotti #2 and GAK lemon x LPC in that order, followed by the big outdoor pink grapes. I actually have two big pink grapes out there but one has been absolutely ravaged by caterpillars. Poor placement too close to a tree I think. Oh and floraflex is sending me free shit now which is pretty cool.


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 11, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So it’s official. Only 6/11 germination for the watercolor frosting. I tried soaking the other 5 and that didn’t even help. None of those 5 so much as threw a tail. At least the other 6 look good. I was planning on easing into my watermelon project this fall and it’s not off to a great start. Still got Gallagher and two packs of melonatta x calisunset from envy to work through.
> 
> I’m running some pink grapes clones indoors right now and they’re of course killing it. This pheno kicks ass outside too. Also pictured from outside is bacio x bubblegum biscotti #2 and GAK lemon x LPC in that order, followed by the big outdoor pink grapes. I actually have two big pink grapes out there but one has been absolutely ravaged by caterpillars. Poor placement too close to a tree I think. Oh and floraflex is sending me free shit now which is pretty cool. View attachment 4984836View attachment 4984837View attachment 4984838View attachment 4984839



Loving the structure on the indoor pink grapes looking like a winner


----------



## Nex420 (Sep 11, 2021)

Cool weather is hopefully hitting the west side of the country next week, Birthday Funk and Red Meds have taken it well.

Both in week 4-5


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 11, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So it’s official. Only 6/11 germination for the watercolor frosting. I tried soaking the other 5 and that didn’t even help. None of those 5 so much as threw a tail. At least the other 6 look good. I was planning on easing into my watermelon project this fall and it’s not off to a great start. Still got Gallagher and two packs of melonatta x calisunset from envy to work through.
> 
> I’m running some pink grapes clones indoors right now and they’re of course killing it. This pheno kicks ass outside too. Also pictured from outside is bacio x bubblegum biscotti #2 and GAK lemon x LPC in that order, followed by the big outdoor pink grapes. I actually have two big pink grapes out there but one has been absolutely ravaged by caterpillars. Poor placement too close to a tree I think. Oh and floraflex is sending me free shit now which is pretty cool. View attachment 4984836View attachment 4984837View attachment 4984838View attachment 4984839


I popped 2 packs of the watercolor frosting with only like 6 or 7 cracking open but the tails never grew


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 11, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> I popped 2 packs of the watercolor frosting with only like 6 or 7 cracking open but the tails never grew


Damn I had no idea there were germination issues with that strain. Hopefully I find something nice out of the 6 that sprouted. I’ll def be popping the Gallagher soon.

It’s weird. The last few packs of fems I’ve popped have been 100% germination but the last few packs of regs I’ve popped have all had issues.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 11, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Loving the structure on the indoor pink grapes looking like a winner


Yeah that pink grapes is awesome. Finishes in 8 weeks indoors. Lots of dense, iced out grenades. I’ve still got 8 seeds from that pack left to hunt.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 11, 2021)

PSA on how to not run testers…

These were flipped about 9-10 days ago and haven’t stretched as much as I had expected. Will have to drop the 2nd net after I defoliate. About half way through decided on using UV and that shocked em a bit til I raised my lights. They’ve started to rebound but I’m trying different things in these earthboxes and curious to see how the next 9 weeks go.

MB15 x Cheetah Piss


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 12, 2021)

I'm approaching 10 weeks on my Upside Down Frownz, Bazookaz and Blue Apples. One of these MFers is trying to get me caught because I just changed the carbon filters last week and the outside of my house is starting to smell like the inside of my tent.


----------



## Stayed Golden (Sep 12, 2021)

Is Radogear.com down? I keep getting a 522 error…


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 12, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I'm approaching 10 weeks on my Upside Down Frownz, Bazookaz and Blue Apples. One of these MFers is trying to get me caught because I just changed the carbon filters last week and the outside of my house is starting to smell like the inside of my tent.



Hold bro almost there, finish line awaits stay strong get some plug in air fresheners light some smelly candles haha


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 12, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> Hold bro almost there, finish line awaits stay strong get some plug in air fresheners light some smelly candles haha


Lol I would die laughing if I saw someone with some plug ins on their outside power outlets


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 12, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Lol I would die laughing if I saw someone with some plug ins on their outside power outlets


about as effective as indoors for covering the smell of multiple flowering plants lol


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 12, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> about as effective as indoors for covering the smell of multiple flowering plants lol


True... but they would be outside so it would be funny, you feel me?


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 12, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> True... but they would be outside so it would be funny, you feel me?


indeed funny stuff


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 12, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Lol I would die laughing if I saw someone with some plug ins on their outside power outlets



Extension cables to there 100 litre pots lol hanging plugins on the plant like Christmas decorations haha


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 12, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> about as effective as indoors for covering the smell of multiple flowering plants lol



I have a plug in, in every room of the house, and light Yankee’s also got the tumble dier next door, helps massively you can’t just grow in the uk have plants stinking at your house haha you have to least try an say I ain’t got 2 rooms full of weed growing


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 13, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> I have a plug in, in every room of the house, and light Yankee’s also got the tumble dier next door, helps massively you can’t just grow in the uk have plants stinking at your house haha you have to least try an say I ain’t got 2 rooms full of weed growing


Isn't that affecting the smell / taste? I've always tried to keep any type of scent away from my plants.


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 13, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Isn't that affecting the smell / taste? I've always tried to keep any type of scent away from my plants.



No lol there not in the growroom, you be growing 10-20 plants in 30 litre pot with the extraction that comes with it when etc when it was hps grow room and not use anything to control the Oder yes in my 2-2 tent years ago little 8 plant 10 litre pot grow, your asking your neighbours to call the 50, working smart so bud smell don’t smell like a hookers purse either.. but the house don’t smell Bob Marley either, plus I have closed dry room with inlet and outlet extraction the cure and dry stage is more important than growing the actual weed


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 13, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> No lol there not in the growroom, you be growing 10-20 plants in 30 litre pot with the extraction that comes with it when etc when it was hps grow room and not use anything to control the Oder yes in my 2-2 tent years ago little 8 plant 10 litre pot grow, your asking your neighbours to call the 50, working smart so bud smell don’t smell like a hookers purse either.. but the house don’t smell Bob Marley either, plus I have closed dry room with inlet and outlet extraction the cure and dry stage is more important than growing the actual weed


I couldn't understand half of that, but I'm glad your buds don't smell like vanilla lilac or whatever.


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 13, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I couldn't understand half of that, but I'm glad your buds don't smell like vanilla lilac or whatever.


You can’t fill residential houses full of cannabis plants with no Oder control of the house and think the police won’t catch up with you when people smell the house stinking of weed, and you have to think about people smelling it coming to rob you two main reason to make the house smell nice, common sense different in America it’s legal and people are more tolerable of it


----------



## SoD4nk (Sep 13, 2021)

...............get a carbon filter to mask the smell...... problem solved??


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 13, 2021)

Stayed Golden said:


> Is Radogear.com down? I keep getting a 522 error…


Yeah still down for me. I guess I’ll go back to spraying febreze on my buds.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Sep 13, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> You can’t fill residential houses full of cannabis plants with no Oder control of the house and think the police won’t catch up with you when people smell the house stinking of weed, and you have to think about people smelling it coming to rob you two main reason to make the house smell nice, common sense different in America it’s legal and people are more tolerable of it


Wish growing was legal in U.S. Only a handful of states allow a few plants.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 13, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Wish growing was legal in U.S. Only a handful of states allow a few plants.


Yep. I forget where exactly, but I'm in Colorado or Virginia or somewhere completely legit. I feel bad for growers in those other states.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Sep 13, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Yep. I forget where exactly, but I'm in Colorado or Virginia or somewhere completely legit. I feel bad for growers in those other states.


Here in the tri state(Ohio Ky, & Ind) cops still bust people for possession & charge $235 + including court costs. Can still seize your home & other property if caught growing.


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 13, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Here in the tri state(Ohio Ky, & Ind) cops still bust people for possession & charge $235 + including court costs. Can still seize your home & other property if caught growing.


18 months I got lost two packed rooms, 10
Mother’s plants £1400 pounds of seeds probably more, lots of equipment, shit happens neighbours calling cops about the smell! So I take no chances


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 13, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So it’s official. Only 6/11 germination for the watercolor frosting. I tried soaking the other 5 and that didn’t even help. None of those 5 so much as threw a tail. At least the other 6 look good. I was planning on easing into my watermelon project this fall and it’s not off to a great start. Still got Gallagher and two packs of melonatta x calisunset from envy to work through.
> 
> I’m running some pink grapes clones indoors right now and they’re of course killing it. This pheno kicks ass outside too. Also pictured from outside is bacio x bubblegum biscotti #2 and GAK lemon x LPC in that order, followed by the big outdoor pink grapes. I actually have two big pink grapes out there but one has been absolutely ravaged by caterpillars. Poor placement too close to a tree I think. Oh and floraflex is sending me free shit now which is pretty cool. View attachment 4984836View attachment 4984837View attachment 4984838View attachment 4984839


damn man, sorry to hear that you had shitty luck with those. Got a pack of the watercolor frosting in the vault, so you already know if i find something nice i got U.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 13, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Damn I had no idea there were germination issues with that strain. Hopefully I find something nice out of the 6 that sprouted. I’ll def be popping the Gallagher soon.
> 
> It’s weird. The last few packs of fems I’ve popped have been 100% germination but the last few packs of regs I’ve popped have all had issues.


Regs from Rado, or other breeders as well?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 13, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I know this is very old but I’m looking for Barney Rubble


Can try emailing PNW, and if he doesn’t have them GLO might have a pack stashed away.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 13, 2021)

Stayed Golden said:


> Is Radogear.com down? I keep getting a 522 error…


Yeah usually PNW updates the website when there’s about to be a new drop, a couple of times when that’s happened it goes back up with some rare/highly sought after packs. Pretty sure that’s how i was able to get some of the packs i was super stoked for like the SD F1s and F2s, Sour Grape Pizookies, Grape Nana, Nilla Wafer, Apple Earth, Slushers, etc.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 13, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> You can’t fill residential houses full of cannabis plants with no Oder control of the house and think the police won’t catch up with you when people smell the house stinking of weed, and you have to think about people smelling it coming to rob you two main reason to make the house smell nice, common sense different in America it’s legal and people are more tolerable of it


Really? America isn't devoid of uptight people looking to screw you over because you grow/smoke weed. Marijuana is still in the highest bracket for drug charges federally in US. 

Weed isn't legal in all of USA and I'm guessing my chances of being robbed are much higher here in the US than yours in Europe. And you would think more people tolerate weed here in the States but that is not true. Many folks still doing decades of prison time for weed.


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 13, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Really? America isn't devoid of uptight people looking to screw you over because you grow/smoke weed. Marijuana is still in the highest bracket for drug charges federally in US.
> 
> Weed isn't legal in all of USA and I'm guessing my chances of being robbed are much higher here in the US than yours in Europe. And you would think more people tolerate weed here in the States but that is not true. Many folks still doing decades of prison time for weed.


I am under no illusions, more grows in America that’s for sure and your go jail in some states for having small amounts etc, where as here you would have to get caught with a big grow couple rooms few times before they would lock you up, but more people get robbed here than other there main reason being able to keep guns shit like that makes people think twice but I know gangs come mobbed up with there own weapons, but here people make livings off robbing grows, most growers here are 2 rooms deep if there lucky or it’s a tent or a ghetto home build! 

My point is weed is legal up and down America in some states, here it ain’t in any part of it, so most neighbours if they smell the dank they will grass you up, police coming out taking peoples one plant home grow because a Karen got a wiff and herd a 6inch fan going. America your go to jail, here there take all your shit, and Assets both outcomes suck, why I do all I can to stay under the radar.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 13, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> I am under no illusions, more grows in America that’s for sure and your go jail in some states for having small amounts etc, where as here you would have to get caught with a big grow couple rooms few times before they would lock you up, but more people get robbed here than other there main reason being able to keep guns shit like that makes people think twice but I know gangs come mobbed up with there own weapons, but here people make livings off robbing grows, most growers here are 2 rooms deep if there lucky or it’s a tent or a ghetto home build!
> 
> My point is weed is legal up and down America in some states, here it ain’t in any part of it, so most neighbours if they smell the dank they will grass you up, police coming out taking peoples one plant home grow because a Karen got a wiff and herd a 6inch fan going. America your go to jail, here there take all your shit, and Assets both outcomes suck, why I do all I can to stay under the radar.


So all neighbors are snitches? Come on man , they might smoke weed themselves..with a good carbon filter and proper airflow there shouldn't be much smell.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2021)

Neighbors still call on you for toking in Colorado! Just because it’s legal doesn’t mean that people tolerate it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 13, 2021)

New lights are finally setup(well 2 of them, because i need to setup another bar for the third, and a another timer), and finally got the girls in new shoes! Not going to lie, but this should’ve been done about a month ago. The natural light is so much better on the eyes(they look so much better, and i can actually see straight) i can actually spot any problems like nutrient/micro nutrient deficiency/burn without waking them up, and it’s going to be pretty fun experimenting with the knob to try and somewhat re-create natural sunrise and sunset. 

Definitely overestimated how many 2 gallon pots could fit in the tent so had to but the rest in 2.50 quart pots. Put the Bazookaz and freebies/testers from another breeder in the 2 gallon pots, and the Nilla Wafers + Runtz x GLO’s version of Garanimals in the 2 1/2 quart pots. Thinking about keeping the NW’s in veg since i’m grabbing my 6x6 tent from my buddy tonight(right now they’re in the 3x6).
pics in order is Bazookaz #1, #2, #3, NW #3, #1, #4, and #2.

not going to lie they definitely don’t look the best, but now that they got some new shoes and soil, got a major upgrade in lights, and my buddy is getting acclimated to working in this ridiculous heat/lifting anywhere from 7-12 tons a day i’ll be spending a lot more time with them. My bad for the long ass post, but many thanks to @JewelRunner for shooting me a link to the deal thread, and everyone else looking out. Even though i was being stubborn as hell. Wish nothing but the best for everyone, and hope everyone’s gardens are looking absolutely amazing.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 13, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So all neighbors are snitches? Come on man , they might smoke weed themselves..with a good carbon filter and proper airflow there shouldn't be much smell.


True, most my neighbors are chill as fuck thank God! Except the one that called, because they seen me in my room with a green light. Thankfully nothing came of it, but not going to lie was sketched the fuck out, and completely shut down my set up for 4 days. Once i flipped it back on i absolutely fried the Zawtz testers(can’t really blame anyone but myself for that one, because i know better), and stressed the Gushers OG the fuck out. Things have definitely settled down though, because i brought them some organic jalapeño’s, start fruit, and hot banana peppers as a peace offering(not to mention, a way of saying it’s not what you think). So now i bring them fruits and vegetables that i grow in my garden out back, and we take turns mowing each other’s ditches


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 13, 2021)

Finally starting to dip into the "best of the best" in a box of genetics that was given to me. Among them, an unopened pack of Apple Scones.

Haven't seen any grow info on this one. Only thing I could find out is it may have been a freebie a couple yrs back? Anyone grown these out??


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 13, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Finally starting to dip into the "best of the best" in a box of genetics that was given to me. Among them, an unopened pack of Apple Scones.
> 
> Haven't seen any grow info on this one. Only thing I could find out is it may have been a freebie a couple yrs back? Anyone grown these out??


Nah, but those should be some fire, and wish i held onto the Apple Turnover freebies i got though. Got a 10 pack as freebies 4 different times, and gave them all away assuming my next order would have some(well we all know the saying about assuming). Seen really good results from the Sugarberry Scone in this thread(and iG), and seems like that AJ is an absolute stud that adds some amazing terps to the mother. Best of luck on the hunt.


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 14, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So all neighbors are snitches? Come on man , they might smoke weed themselves..with a good carbon filter and proper airflow there shouldn't be much smell.


I have a good thing going on my neighbours one side are alcoholics kicking the shit out of each other, the other side are young uni students dad bought them house lol, people behind are crazy Romanians love to drink an fight with each other… It works lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 14, 2021)

Bubblegum Funk # 3


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 14, 2021)

Feel like i almost got the holy grail back in my hands. So fucking stoked for these, and just ordered another one too. Hopefully i can find a nice BB dom lady, and a nice Otto Popz(BB x Daily Driver) stud. if not can always just break out the CS. One of the 2 i ran had some of the best BB terps i’ve ever had, so figured why not go ahead and order another one to increase those chances. Bills are paid, upgraded my set up, so might as well splurge a little bit.


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 15, 2021)

Some applechow & Swooner another week 10 days I’m flipping them, apple chow has grown a proper thick stem lovely leaf rails, Swooner already giving me berry like stem rub getting excited!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## H420Baby (Sep 15, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4987715



Wish I smoking something like that right now! Looks dank


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 16, 2021)

When's the bbg biscotti dropping any word?


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Sep 16, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> I am under no illusions, more grows in America that’s for sure and your go jail in some states for having small amounts etc, where as here you would have to get caught with a big grow couple rooms few times before they would lock you up, but more people get robbed here than other there main reason being able to keep guns shit like that makes people think twice but I know gangs come mobbed up with there own weapons, but here people make livings off robbing grows, most growers here are 2 rooms deep if there lucky or it’s a tent or a ghetto home build!
> 
> My point is weed is legal up and down America in some states, here it ain’t in any part of it, so most neighbours if they smell the dank they will grass you up, police coming out taking peoples one plant home grow because a Karen got a wiff and herd a 6inch fan going. America your go to jail, here there take all your shit, and Assets both outcomes suck, why I do all I can to stay under the radar.


Allowed to own guns but unfortunately can't shoot intruders unless homeowner can prove life is in jeopardy. That is why here at Humble County we use snares, trip wires, bear traps, & glass filled pits. Not trying to kill the thief, just cripple him.


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 16, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Allowed to own guns but unfortunately can't shoot intruders unless homeowner can prove life is in jeopardy. That is why here at Humble County we use snares, trip wires, bear traps, & glass filled pits. Not trying to kill the thief, just cripple him.



My mate and his parents grow he keeps a gassed power cross bow with hunting arrows lol, and his mum dad have shotguns dad has licence and big old taser 3 big dobermans! I ain’t quite packing like that but you have to protect your shit, we seeing these sides a lot people trying to rob people’s grows, there always be those type of people hate that shit me!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 17, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> When's the bbg biscotti dropping any word?


believe October 1


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 17, 2021)

At least i think that’s when think tank seedbank is dropping his. Don’t quote me though, they could be dropping in a week or two. Haven’t gotten an email yet. On a side note though they ladies are doing so much better! Soil might’ve been a little hot, which is weird. Hit them pretty hard with nutrients the passed 3 weeks before transplanting, but other then that they definitely Love the new lights, and shoes. Post some pics after i shower, since i deal with yard waste i’m not trying to take any chances introducing something to my ladies.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 17, 2021)

Definitely overestimated how many 2 gallon pots would fit, so had too put all but one in a 2.5 quart pots. including 3 other ladies that were made by GLO. My brother was kind enough to drop off the much bigger 6x4x6 tent, and the other 3 blurples(could’ve thrown those out, but might as well use the till next paycheck, and grab more of the ones i got) 

Thinking about setting that up to hunt through regs instead of fems. if i do, i’m definitely putting the 6 in the 2.5 quarts in there with some new shoes, and popping some other regs to hunt from. So if anyone has any suggestions i’m all ears on what to pop, personally would prefer to chip away at the freebies in the vault, but might pop a pack of One Night Stand(WC x FM), or Drunken Monkey(Bananimal Cookies x FM) instead.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 17, 2021)

Riesling, grape daiquiri, sugar rush 2, blue apricot sherb x grape gasoline. All having issues. Expected this. I am performing an experiment also to really shake things up… I transplanted at day 16 flower. I had 2&3 plants in each little plastic tote so just culled a few males and slid the soil ball out and into a 10 gallon grassroots pot and added some new dirt. I wonder what’s going to happen next ? Either way this is so fun and I’m really just getting through this run so I can build me new setup already here and really to go.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 17, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Riesling, grape daiquiri, sugar rush 2, blue apricot sherb x grape gasoline. All having issues. Expected this. I am performing an experiment also to really shake things up… I transplanted at day 16 flower. I had 2&3 plants in each little plastic tote so just culled a few males and slid the soil ball out and into a 10 gallon grassroots pot and added some new dirt. I wonder what’s going to happen next ? Either way this is so fun and I’m really just getting through this run so I can build me new setup already here and really to go. View attachment 4989622View attachment 4989623View attachment 4989624View attachment 4989625


Also Klingon Kandy, orange apricot f2 is big pots just not rado.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 18, 2021)

Marmalade #4


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Sep 18, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Definitely overestimated how many 2 gallon pots would fit, so had too put all but one in a 2.5 quart pots. including 3 other ladies that were made by GLO. My brother was kind enough to drop off the much bigger 6x4x6 tent, and the other 3 blurples(could’ve thrown those out, but might as well use the till next paycheck, and grab more of the ones i got)
> 
> Thinking about setting that up to hunt through regs instead of fems. if i do, i’m definitely putting the 6 in the 2.5 quarts in there with some new shoes, and popping some other regs to hunt from. So if anyone has any suggestions i’m all ears on what to pop, personally would prefer to chip away at the freebies in the vault, but might pop a pack of One Night Stand(WC x FM), or Drunken Monkey(Bananimal Cookies x FM) instead.


Love your enthusiasm but have one friendly suggestion. Instead of focusing on the "hunt", concentrate on your "grow". Take the advice of Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young - love the one you're with!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 18, 2021)

Bubblegum Funk. Should be releasing shortly...


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Sep 18, 2021)

Grew up in the 60s with black lights & strobe lights so as an adult I love adding a blurple in my grow rooms. 3 weeks into floweringTwins are doing fine.


----------



## Zilman (Sep 18, 2021)

What Wedding Cake cut Cannarado use?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 18, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nah, but those should be some fire, and wish i held onto the Apple Turnover freebies i got though. Got a 10 pack as freebies 4 different times, and gave them all away assuming my next order would have some(well we all know the saying about assuming). Seen really good results from the Sugarberry Scone in this thread(and iG), and seems like that AJ is an absolute stud that adds some amazing terps to the mother. Best of luck on the hunt.


Still have my sugar berry its actually in transition. I love how dense and frosty it is. Still have half my pack left as well.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 18, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> 7/7 pie box sprouted and are healthy. Wish I could say the same for the watercolor frosting. So far it’s 6/11. I’m giving them a few more days but that’s a troubling beginning to that pack. Might have to go ahead and pop the Gallagher if no more WF sprout.


Id tell pnw thats bs


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 18, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> White valley og about 5 days from chop
> View attachment 4984155View attachment 4984156


What. Camera you using?


----------



## dr.panda (Sep 19, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> What. Camera you using?


just my samsung note 9


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 19, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Id tell pnw thats bs


I would but I bought the pack from Nate. I hope the 6 that germinated are okay. I don’t think I can really do anything about it. Might buy the watermelon gushers to make up for it. 

Anyway the pink grapes clones just hit day 42 of 12/12. Last time I chopped them at 8 weeks but I think I’ll let them go for 9 this time to see if that makes the terps a little louder.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 19, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Love your enthusiasm but have one friendly suggestion. Instead of focusing on the "hunt", concentrate on your "grow". Take the advice of Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young - love the one you're with!


True, but definitely want to make sure that i have enough space, so i can put the Nilla Wafer in some bigger shoes, and make sure i get the best results i can from those. Seen nothing but amazing results from everyone else, and want to do my best to make sure that i can get them to their fullest potential. Also be able to make sure that i can keep them in the stable for a while, if i do find one that checks all the boxes. Not to mention would like to find a nice stud out of the ONS or WC x DoHo freebies, to add a little more gas and citrus to that line, and possibly make a bx.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 19, 2021)

Only reason why the NW’s weren’t put in the 2 gals were because i wanted the Bazookaz in the 2 gals to make sure i do them proper. Especially since i fucked up the last round of testers that were sent, and the other 2 gals were used for some freebies/testers from another breeder. So don’t want to be that guy that can’t be a reliable tester, especially when it comes to some of my favorite breeders.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 19, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, but definitely want to make sure that i have enough space, so i can put the Nilla Wafer in some bigger shoes, and make sure i get the best results i can from those. Seen nothing but amazing results from everyone else, and want to do my best to make sure that i can get them to their fullest potential. Also be able to make sure that i can keep them in the stable for a while, if i do find one that checks all the boxes. Not to mention would like to find a nice stud out of the ONS or WC x DoHo freebies, to add a little more gas and citrus to that line, and possibly make a bx.


Try feeding them some salt ferts at like 1/2 strength once or twice a week. They’ll green up quick. You can get a lb of each veg a and b from floraflex for 38 bux. Should last a while at a gram to gallon/water each for soil.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 19, 2021)

Yep those floraflex veg nutes are the shit. I run 3g of each per gallon and the plants love it. The feed chart says to use up to 5g but I’ve never felt the need to go higher than 3. For smaller plants I do 2g per gallon.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 19, 2021)

How’s that slushers folks? I had three in veg. One hit flower today. Note one slushers day one flower I’ll call it today September 19th. Look for harvest around November 19th.

Gonna put two more slushers and three orange cookies Mac by cap into flower soon for a nice Christmas harvest 

edit how do you guys manage 8700 plants? I get so tired of watering man. Water every single day between flower and veg tent. Sink gives cold water so slow.


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 19, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> How’s that slushers folks? I had three in veg. One hit flower today. Note one slushers day one flower I’ll call it today September 19th. Look for harvest around November 19th.
> 
> Gonna put two more slushers and three orange cookies Mac by cap into flower soon for a nice Christmas harvest
> 
> edit how do you guys manage 8700 plants? I get so tired of watering man. Water every single day between flower and veg tent. Sink gives cold water so slow.


Blumats my friend, I sure don't have 8700 but I do have a couple dozen in flower......if I had to hand water I definitely wouldn't be doing that many.
I just dump pails of tap water in my res a couple times a week and let the plants drink when they want...doesn't get easier than that


----------



## BoatyMcBoatface (Sep 19, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yep those floraflex veg nutes are the shit. I run 3g of each per gallon and the plants love it. The feed chart says to use up to 5g but I’ve never felt the need to go higher than 3. For smaller plants I do 2g per gallon.


Do you happen to know what EC 3grams/gallon gets you? Is it 3 grams of veg A and 3 grams of veg B and that's it? Looked into floraflex briefly but seemed to be a little more expensive than Athena.


Oh yea unrelated but if anyone is growing or knows of someone growing gushwater, gushcanna, or snooker can you @ me.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 19, 2021)

BoatyMcBoatface said:


> Do you happen to know what EC 3grams/gallon gets you? Is it 3 grams of veg A and 3 grams of veg B and that's it? Looked into floraflex briefly but seemed to be a little more expensive than Athena.
> 
> 
> Oh yea unrelated but if anyone is growing or knows of someone growing gushwater, gushcanna, or snooker can you @ me.


With my tap water that brings my EC to 2.7 which is about perfect. If I wanted to push them a little harder I’d bump it up to 3.0 but my plants really like the way I do it. And yeah. 3g of V1 and 3g of V2 in tap water and that’s it. I don’t even use silica in veg anymore. I’ve heard good things about Athena but I’ve been using floraflex for a while now and I think $17/lb of powder nutes is an okay price. It’s cheaper if you order directly from floraflex but they take a while to ship. If you set up a profile on their site and link your IG they’ll send you free samples.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 19, 2021)

BoatyMcBoatface said:


> Do you happen to know what EC 3grams/gallon gets you? Is it 3 grams of veg A and 3 grams of veg B and that's it? Looked into floraflex briefly but seemed to be a little more expensive than Athena.
> 
> 
> Oh yea unrelated but if anyone is growing or knows of someone growing gushwater, gushcanna, or snooker can you @ me.


Athena pro is $6-7 a lb if you order the 25lb bags thru hydrobuilder. I use it and love it but the floraflex is available in smaller quantities. floraflex also mixes effortlessly, athena core needs some work to dissolve proper. A relative ran floraflex in a small tent back when it was only two parts for bloom and the flower definitely came out top notch. I would recommend the Athena though because of the price point, i think they're pretty even in terms of results. for natedogg floraflex is probably a good choice because he wouldn't need a whole lot of salt running in soil.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Athena pro is $6-7 a lb if you order the 25lb bags thru hydrobuilder. I use it and love it but the floraflex is available in smaller quantities. floraflex also mixes effortlessly, athena core needs some work to dissolve proper. A relative ran floraflex in a small tent back when it was only two parts for bloom and the flower definitely came out top notch. I would recommend the Athena though because of the price point, i think they're pretty even in terms of results. for natedogg floraflex is probably a good choice because he wouldn't need a whole lot of salt running in soil.


True been thinking about pulling the trigger, but really not sure. Would like to stick to organics, but might as well give Floraflex a try. Might hit my buddy up that got the whole set, but isn’t growing. So might be able to snag it a discount.


----------



## the real mccoy (Sep 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yep those floraflex veg nutes are the shit. I run 3g of each per gallon and the plants love it. The feed chart says to use up to 5g but I’ve never felt the need to go higher than 3. For smaller plants I do 2g per gallon.


For soil or coco?


----------



## dr.panda (Sep 20, 2021)

Cherry gushers


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 20, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Cherry gushers View attachment 4991446


That is one beautiful cola.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> How’s that slushers folks? I had three in veg. One hit flower today. Note one slushers day one flower I’ll call it today September 19th. Look for harvest around November 19th.
> 
> Gonna put two more slushers and three orange cookies Mac by cap into flower soon for a nice Christmas harvest
> 
> edit how do you guys manage 8700 plants? I get so tired of watering man. Water every single day between flower and veg tent. Sink gives cold water so slow.


Have you considered trying Blumats? Also I want to know how those Slushers are turning out. I need to pop seeds this week and I'm trying to figure which strains.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 20, 2021)

Boxed wines coming along


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 20, 2021)

the real mccoy said:


> For soil or coco?


Coco. Although I use the same amount for soil just less frequently. 

So here’s some real exciting news. PNW is using my pic for the bubblegum bacio. I’m honored!


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Sep 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> How’s that slushers folks? I had three in veg. One hit flower today. Note one slushers day one flower I’ll call it today September 19th. Look for harvest around November 19th.
> 
> Gonna put two more slushers and three orange cookies Mac by cap into flower soon for a nice Christmas harvest
> 
> edit how do you guys manage 8700 plants? I get so tired of watering man. Water every single day between flower and veg tent. Sink gives cold water so slow.


Recirculating Deep Water Culture if you have room. Otherwise DWC. Personally, I put my RDWC set away & went back to soiless mix because I love caring for my girls daily. Just something about being stoned & hanging out in amazingly fragrant rooms completely covered in reflective mylar with an old school purple light setting the mood & fortunately my Humble County girls favorite music is big hair 80s heavy metal rock so we always have some playing. Did notice my Cannarado Twins weren't doing as well until we mixed in some west coast grunge.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 20, 2021)

I’m really interested to see how everyone’s slushers is doing. I haven’t popped mine or the candy milk yet. I got two really fire money gun phenos, and I’m wondering if I’ll find a slushers pheno frostier than this money gun. If he made that cross with slurricane #7 there should be some super icy phenos to be found.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Coco. Although I use the same amount for soil just less frequently.
> 
> So here’s some real exciting news. PNW is using my pic for the bubblegum bacio. I’m honored!View attachment 4991501


That’s you?! Damn. Well done. I was going to pass on the bubblegum drop, but then I saw this picture on IG and now I’m putting my screen refresh finger into training camp for its upcoming fight.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 20, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That’s you?! Damn. Well done. I was going to pass on the bubblegum drop, but then I saw this picture on IG and now I’m putting my screen refresh finger into training camp for its upcoming fight.


Yep that’s me. I’d be happy to send you a cut of that one. I got two really nice phenos out of that tester pack.


----------



## CWF (Sep 20, 2021)

I will be vying with y'all for one or two packs of the bubblegum gear dropping soon. I am hoping for a strong happy buzz and bubblegum flavor. Any recs on which cross? That bacio looks amazing... well done! TIA


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 20, 2021)

I’m going straight for the bubblegum biscotti x zelatti. What I’ve seen on IG looks awesome. I’m also thinking about getting swooner from the LPC line.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 21, 2021)

My eyes are on the Lemon Bubblegum, Bubblegum Funk, and either Zubblegum or Bubblegum Zkittlez. The Bubblegum Bacio and Bubblegum Wedding look fire af too


----------



## Zilman (Sep 21, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> My eyes are on the Lemon Bubblegum, Bubblegum Funk, and either Zubblegum or Bubblegum Zkittlez. The Bubblegum Bacio and Bubblegum Wedding look fire af too


plus or minus the same thing?


----------



## BoatyMcBoatface (Sep 21, 2021)

My money's on the bubblegum funk being the winner of this drop. They're all hard to pass on.


----------



## Nex420 (Sep 21, 2021)

BoatyMcBoatface said:


> Do you happen to know what EC 3grams/gallon gets you? Is it 3 grams of veg A and 3 grams of veg B and that's it? Looked into floraflex briefly but seemed to be a little more expensive than Athena.
> 
> 
> Oh yea unrelated but if anyone is growing or knows of someone growing gushwater, gushcanna, or snooker can you @ me.


I’ve got a snooker going into week 1-2 of flower and I’m putting another out to flower here in the next day or so. I’ll post some pictures once it gets a little further along, she’s a small one since I started her later in summer.

If you start from the bottom right, snooker is in the middle of the two in the right lane. Right below the white cup. She’s going into flower in a few days.

I’ll post some pics of the one in flower here soon.


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 21, 2021)

I flipped my girls into flower yesterday, and got some carbon candy I couldn’t help myself, I ain’t seen many gushers crosses grown out but the ones I have seen have been beautiful, makes up for the watermelon gushers I had to kill off! Anyone grown carbon fibre here?


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 21, 2021)

Grapeonade 
Day 52, another week or less and she’s down


----------



## Jonny Lan (Sep 22, 2021)

Sugar Milk Day 53 (Cereal Milk x Grape Pie)


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 22, 2021)

Zilman said:


> plus or minus the same thing?


Either one haven’t made up my mind. Couldn’t go wrong with either one tbh.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 22, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m going straight for the bubblegum biscotti x zelatti. What I’ve seen on IG looks awesome. I’m also thinking about getting swooner from the LPC line.


The ECSD/ Forum GSC x Zelatti freebies I got last winter were absolute fire. It was maybe the strongest strain I've ever run. Plus a ton of super dense nugs all the way up and down the branches.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 23, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> The ECSD/ Forum GSC x Zelatti freebies I got last winter were absolute fire. It was maybe the strongest strain I've ever run. Plus a ton of super dense nugs all the way up and down the branches.


Hell yeah looking forward to running the two i got and the Sour Grape Pizookies


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 23, 2021)

These came in yesterday, got another MG x GP bx for a total of 4. Definitely stoked to hunt through all of these, but specifically the MG x GP bx freebies. Hopefully can make a solid MG bx. Also got a second pack of the Blueberry Sundae on the way, so the BB line will definitely be a go, just praying for a solid BB dom stud from the Otto Popz. On another note the ladies are doing absolutely lovely, and starting to adjust to the new soil and new shoes. i’ll post pics when i get off work


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 23, 2021)

First week of flower really getting busy now, going to let them go to day 20-21 before taking anything off 


Apple chow 



Swooner 



And much awaited delivery happy, got more freebies with one pack than I did two lol well wanted something with carbon fibre in the linage, and replace my watermelon gushers


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 23, 2021)

H420Baby said:


> First week of flower really getting busy now, going to let them go to day 20-21 before taking anything off
> 
> 
> Apple chow
> ...


Nice score! Those the FM F2s?


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 23, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice score! Those the FM F2s?



There Fems yea, I think They came from the gushers drop I found a secret source that has some older cannarado stuff I am going to go back 3 other packs he got! I looking for a carbon fibre leaner, I missed some carbon apples last week I had to grab these..

After seeing carbon I would love to find something leaning towards her


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 23, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> The ECSD/ Forum GSC x Zelatti freebies I got last winter were absolute fire. It was maybe the strongest strain I've ever run. Plus a ton of super dense nugs all the way up and down the branches.


I’ve got like 7 of those and I think 10 tropicanna cookies x zelatti. I’ve been having really good luck with freebie packs of regs and shit luck with ones I’ve paid for. I think I’m gonna pop those ecsd/forum x zelatti. I forgot I had those until you mentioned it and I bet they’ll be insane.

One more shot of one of the pink grapes clones with a little over a week left.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 23, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> These came in yesterday, got another MG x GP bx for a total of 4. Definitely stoked to hunt through all of these, but specifically the MG x GP bx freebies. Hopefully can make a solid MG bx. Also got a second pack of the Blueberry Sundae on the way, so the BB line will definitely be a go, just praying for a solid BB dom stud from the Otto Popz. On another note the ladies are doing absolutely lovely, and starting to adjust to the new soil and new shoes. i’ll post pics when i get off work


Dude I bet that money gun x grape pie is awesome. I’d love some pollen from whatever stud you find so I can make a money gun backcross too! I was thinking about doing it with envy’s white lickz since that just came out. The super frosty big yielding pheno I found in my pack of money gun is everyone’s new favorite and she needs to be immortalized. I did give a cut to another local grower/breeder and I hope he does something cool with it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2021)

Blueberry shortcake f2 from @LubdaNugs just figured I'd show her since she's pretty cool looking.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 23, 2021)

Damn that one looks interesting.

So here’s a pic of my 5 remaining watercolor frosting. One sprout was just totally shitty and stunted so I tossed it. These remaining 5 don’t look very promising so I’m popping the ecsd/forum x zelatti and also some chem soda OG F2 from a different breeder.


----------



## djsleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Melonacci self cross has funky structure to it. Keeps topping itself, growing thick or conjoined stems. Lots of points branch into 3’s or have two leaves coming from the same spot on one side of a node

Flipping my plants to flower in the next week after putting the net up. Upside down frown, melonacci, 2x weave match, 2x zqueezit/zawtz x grape pie bx, 2x slap n tickle


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Damn that one looks interesting.
> 
> So here’s a pic of my 5 remaining watercolor frosting. One sprout was just totally shitty and stunted so I tossed it. These remaining 5 don’t look very promising so I’m popping the ecsd/forum x zelatti and also some chem soda OG F2 from a different breeder.View attachment 4993920


They’re just lil babies tho wym don’t look promising? They look healthy to me


----------



## Snowback (Sep 24, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Blueberry shortcake f2 from @LubdaNugs just figured I'd show her since she's pretty cool looking.
> View attachment 4993912View attachment 4993913


Already displaying Blueberry tendencies.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 24, 2021)

I’ve been learning the ways of bonsai with these potential mothers of Sour Apple / Bazookaz / Upside Down Frown. They are in 4” rockwool cubes within Dutch leech trays under a T5. They are about 3 months old. Most will get culled in a few weeks, but those who make it will hopefully live very long lives. 

I plan to pheno hunt a few more seed runs and try to keep as many bonsai moms as possible. Then when I want to run the strain I’ll just take a single clone for the little mom, which I’ll grow out to become a temporary mother that I’ll destroy after taking clones for the next cycle.

I could keep around 30 bonsai mothers under 1 T5. They take a decent amount of time to prune, but I’m using it as my little meditative Mr. Miyagi inspired zen practice. I tag them numerically and will take pictures of each flowering mothers and some notes so that I’ll remember what’s what.

if all goes well I’ll be preserving a lot of Cannarado genetics. The only possible problem I see is how this could get out of hand.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Damn that one looks interesting.
> 
> So here’s a pic of my 5 remaining watercolor frosting. One sprout was just totally shitty and stunted so I tossed it. These remaining 5 don’t look very promising so I’m popping the ecsd/forum x zelatti and also some chem soda OG F2 from a different breeder.View attachment 4993920


Chem soda og f2 from jaws?

I grew the f1s afew times and many crosses of it and its fire. The black cherry soda phenos are terpy.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Dude I bet that money gun x grape pie is awesome. I’d love some pollen from whatever stud you find so I can make a money gun backcross too! I was thinking about doing it with envy’s white lickz since that just came out. The super frosty big yielding pheno I found in my pack of money gun is everyone’s new favorite and she needs to be immortalized. I did give a cut to another local grower/breeder and I hope he does something cool with it.


Hell yeah man! i got you, also got a pack of the White Lickz so can hook you up with some pollen if i find a nice stud from those as well


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 24, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah man! i got you, also got a pack of the White Lickz so can hook you up with some pollen if i find a nice stud from those as well


Awesome! I think I’m going to snag the white lickz and the fireman at some point soon. I can’t believe it’s been 6 months since I’ve bought any gear.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 24, 2021)

Just snagged the pack of life coach off glo. I couldn't believe he had that shit I never bought a pack so fast...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 24, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Just snagged the pack of life coach off glo. I couldn't believe he had that shit I never bought a pack so fast...


Hell yeah, he just did the same with the second pack of Blueberry Sundae i just got today. Even threw in a freebie which i can’t say i’ve ever gotten freebies other then the two Gelatti bx 1 F2(my memory is shot, so if i’ve gotten more i don’t remember). The BBS project seems like a go, wether S1s or bx’s using a Otto Popz stud(if i find one). Still trying to figure out who the freebies came from though.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 25, 2021)

Random current garden pics of flower


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 25, 2021)

Clones and soon to be discarded re vegged mother plants


----------



## GringoStar (Sep 25, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah, he just did the same with the second pack of Blueberry Sundae i just got today. Even threw in a freebie which i can’t say i’ve ever gotten freebies other then the two Gelatti bx 1 F2(my memory is shot, so if i’ve gotten more i don’t remember). The BBS project seems like a go, wether S1s or bx’s using a Otto Popz stud(if i find one). Still trying to figure out who the freebies came from though.


Those freebies are from Savage Genetics, it came with their runtz drop a while back.


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 25, 2021)

Hey gang. First time running rado gear. I’m no good with my iPhone so pic doesn’t do it justice. Fairly bushy plant not a lot of stretch. Did throw a few sacs early I just ripped them off. This is over under (Gary Payton x lpc) day 39. Have a blessed day!


----------



## YourMarriages (Sep 25, 2021)

The last eighth of Slushers!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 25, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Hey gang. First time running rado gear. I’m no good with my iPhone so pic doesn’t do it justice. Fairly bushy plant not a lot of stretch. Did throw a few sacs early I just ripped them off. This is over under (Gary Payton x lpc) day 39. Have a blessed day!


Looking good my friend


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 25, 2021)

YourMarriages said:


> The last eighth of Slushers!View attachment 4995144


Looks dense and chunky! I’ll have to pop mine soon!


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 25, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah, he just did the same with the second pack of Blueberry Sundae i just got today. Even threw in a freebie which i can’t say i’ve ever gotten freebies other then the two Gelatti bx 1 F2(my memory is shot, so if i’ve gotten more i don’t remember). The BBS project seems like a go, wether S1s or bx’s using a Otto Popz stud(if i find one). Still trying to figure out who the freebies came from though.


Where you getting the Blueberry sundae and for how much?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 25, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> Those freebies are from Savage Genetics, it came with their runtz drop a while back.


Appreciate it man


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 25, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Where you getting the Blueberry sundae and for how much?


GLO, paid 170 with s/h


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 25, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> GLO, paid 170 with s/h


Damn you take the last ones
I just looked didn't see any


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 26, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Damn you take the last ones
> I just looked didn't see any


Get the glo subscription and you get emails he does this quite a bit. He might have more.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 26, 2021)

Boxed wine #1
The good:


And the could do without:

^^Of course on the inner nethers so I didn't even see this one until I noticed the jizz on the lower leafs




I will pluck them off for another week or so but there are more than I'm usually willing to deal with. "She" a beaut but just may be too confused for me.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 26, 2021)

Sucks you got a hermie in the box wine. I’ll be keeping an extra close eye out when I run mine. I’ve never had anything from Rado herm on me but I’m sure it’s bound to happen eventually.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 26, 2021)

100% germination on the ecsd/forum x zelatti. Also popped a 5 pack of an F2 of jaws gear chem soda OG made by a different breeder. 5/5 on that one.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 26, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Damn you take the last ones
> I just looked didn't see any


Send him an email he might have some more in stock somewhere, he also had some other pretty rare older Sundae Driver crosses listed


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 26, 2021)

So the ladies were looking pretty rough after getting some new shoes, adjusting to the new light(had to play around with them to find the perfect percentage of output, but seems like i found their sweet spot), and getting some new soil that was a little too hot for them. Some definitely weren’t happy as the other’s, most likely being lighter feeders then others, but they’re definitely rounding the corner, and bouncing back with a vengeance. 

First 4 are the 4 different Nill Wafers, and the next 3 are the Bazookaz. The first Bazookaz was definitely super pissy from the soil being to hot, which i should’ve expected since she looks heavy JFG dom, and they’re extremely light feeders from the OG. They’re all around in the corner though, and bouncing back heavy. Especially since they’re getting a lot more love then the past couple months.

Loving the looks of every single one’s structure, but that second Bazooka looks like she’ll lean heavy to the indiana bubblegum, so i can’t wait to see what she does. Going to take cuts then flip, and worse comes to worse i’ll just reveg.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 26, 2021)

How has everyone been faring with their outdoor grows? My GAK lemon x LPC got totally destroyed by caterpillars. I’m leaving that as the sacrificial plant, but I was really sad to see this fucker on my nice bubblegum bacio #2. I don’t generally like to kill things but these caterpillars are an exception and I’m squishing every single one I find. Bubblegum bacio #2, sour apple leaning blue apples, and pink grapes are doing really well outside though. The brown caterpillar was in a different instar than the green ones and I think that one singlehandedly wrecked the GAK lemon x LPC. The little green ones are younger and don’t do as much damage. They’ve all been squished now.


----------



## Nex420 (Sep 27, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> How has everyone been faring with their outdoor grows? My GAK lemon x LPC got totally destroyed by caterpillars. I’m leaving that as the sacrificial plant, but I was really sad to see this fucker on my nice bubblegum bacio #2. I don’t generally like to kill things but these caterpillars are an exception and I’m squishing every single one I find. Bubblegum bacio #2, sour apple leaning blue apples, and pink grapes are doing really well outside though. The brown caterpillar was in a different instar than the green ones and I think that one singlehandedly wrecked the GAK lemon x LPC. The little green ones are younger and don’t do as much damage. They’ve all been squished now. View attachment 4996132View attachment 4996133View attachment 4996134View attachment 4996135


Do you BT your plants? I do it religiously cause I hate catties lol. Spinosad is nice as well.

Anyways, my outdoor is doing decent, had a bit of a russet mite outbreak this year outside, caught it in time before damage was detrimental. Fuckers apparently didn’t care about neem oil or green cleaner this year. No worries, predator mites seem to be doing their job.

Red Meds is chugging along, about week 8-9, definitely still has a month or more. Lowers are nice and chunky too. Definitely going to have a nice yield on this girl.


I’ll post up pictures soon of the Grape Gasoline x Horchata and Snooker I have that are in early flower. Hit them with micronized sulfur before the flip as well to ensure the death of these fuck heads.


----------



## Nex420 (Sep 27, 2021)

Grape chata

Snooker

I think I have 2-3 more snooker vegging for a winter haul along with the 2nd freebie Gaschata.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 27, 2021)

You guys are wild for risking Rado seeds outdoors. Respect.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 27, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Do you BT your plants? I do it religiously cause I hate catties lol. Spinosad is nice as well.
> 
> Anyways, my outdoor is doing decent, had a bit of a russet mite outbreak this year outside, caught it in time before damage was detrimental. Fuckers apparently didn’t care about neem oil or green cleaner this year. No worries, predator mites seem to be doing their job.
> 
> ...


haven’t messed with that outdoors much. I use bt and spinosad indoors though.

So can anyone tell me what this is? Is this a fucking indoor caterpillar? Sure looks like it and I’m about to blast the fuck out of my veg tent again.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 27, 2021)

Here’s some magnification. Definitely some sort of larva that’s fucking up my pie box seedlings so for all intents and purposes an indoor caterpillar. These things are the worst! They’re girdling young leaves and chewing holes in older ones. Time to fire up the air compressor!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 27, 2021)

Okay my veg tent has once again been sprayed with spinosad for the second time in less than a month. I only saw those little catties on the pie box. I physically removed all the ones I could find with tweezers and then sprayed all the plants super thoroughly. Anyone know if spinosad kills eggs or am I gonna have to keep spraying at intervals until they’re all hatched and dead? At least I can be totally sure now that the thrips are gone and that’s a small victory. 

Anyway on a much more positive note, the second nice pheno of bubblegum bacio is looking quite promising. Looks and smells like more of a BGB leaner. The other pheno is definitely mostly bacio. The caterpillars haven’t hit the one outside all that bad and now I’ve got a clone flowering inside as well. There are a few girdled, dead buds on the plant but it’s doing well for the most part.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2021)

Intervals
BT is better for for them bastards


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 27, 2021)

The only Bt I have right now is some gnatrol. I mix that stuff in my rez when I get fungus gnats but I’m going to look for some caterpillar/larva specific stuff that I can spray. I think it’s too late to do anything about the outdoor plants this year. I hope the spinosad gets rid of whatever showed up in my veg tent. Those things are tiny and now I’m kinda curious what species it is.


----------



## djsleep (Sep 27, 2021)

Flipped to flower this morning. One slap n tickle lags behind everything and the other is the most vigorous. Melonacci bushing out like crazy, tops itself at most nodes. Praying the surviving upside down frown is female


----------



## dr.panda (Sep 28, 2021)

Cherry gushers about week 7


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 28, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Cherry gushers about week 7


Absolutely gorgeous, nice work


----------



## djsleep (Sep 28, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Cherry gushers about week 7


As always top notch!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 28, 2021)

Nilla wafer been curing for months now. Smells like a creamy red wine.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 28, 2021)

Here’s a little Bazookaz bud from a low hanging branch I accidentally broke with my hair bun while I was going under the net. It’s at 11 weeks and still has some time. Pretty little thing though.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 29, 2021)

I just planted Money Gun, Slushers, Gucci Links and a strain called Burn Out from Chron_Don_Grows, who I discovered when Cannarado shared a crazy grow picture of his on Instagram last year.


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 29, 2021)

10 days into flower, under the led I have noticed they ain’t stretched much as I thought, they have grown but maybe it’s Led growing apposed to HPS I don’t know?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Here’s a little Bazookaz bud from a low hanging branch I accidentally broke with my hair bun while I was going under the net. It’s at 11 weeks and still has some time. Pretty little thing though.
> View attachment 4997551


Damn got me hyped to flip mine, not looking forward to 11 plus weeks, but shit got a good feeling they’ll definitely be worth it.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Sep 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Here’s a little Bazookaz bud from a low hanging branch I accidentally broke with my hair bun while I was going under the net. It’s at 11 weeks and still has some time. Pretty little thing though.
> View attachment 4997551


 Interesting, why such a long flowering period? The bubble gum strains I have raised from other breeders finished in 8 - 9 wks.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 29, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Interesting, why such a long flowering period? The bubble gum strains I have raised from other breeders finished in 8 - 9 wks.


I don’t know. I used Blumats for the first time in small coco cubes while also being new to Jacks, so I had a lot of variables with complex fine tuning. I don’t think I’ve ever chopped anything earlier than 10 weeks though. I’m going to start the harvest friday, but a lot of the plants still have weeks. The Upside Down Frownz seem to be the slowest.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 29, 2021)

What is GAK Lemon?


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 29, 2021)

When does the bubblegum biscotti come out? I’m not much for drops, or hype.

however…. Biscotti has a place in my heart and I haven’t grown a “bubblegum” since my first grow.

I’ll grab these.

Bill a pack? Is that rados price?


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 29, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> When does the bubblegum biscotti come out? I’m not much for drops, or hype.
> 
> however…. Biscotti has a place in my heart and I haven’t grown a “bubblegum” since my first grow.
> 
> ...


Subscribe to the newsletter. We're not much for doing your searches.

*"Bubblegum Biscotti Fems
Dropping Friday @ 12 PM (High Noon) Pacific Time*
10/1/2021"

Fems are usually 6+ for 80. Regs are usually 10+ for 100.


----------



## CWF (Sep 29, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> What is GAK Lemon?


Best I could find out is GAK = G13 x AK47 . 



Moabfighter said:


> When does the bubblegum biscotti come out? I’m not much for drops, or hype.
> 
> however…. Biscotti has a place in my heart and I haven’t grown a “bubblegum” since my first grow.
> 
> ...


I think this time it is all BGB crosses, no straight BG biscotti by itself. I am also wanting a bubblegum keeper. Not sure which cross to roll the dice on. I'll keep looking for the BGB itself.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Subscribe to the newsletter. We're not much for doing your searches.
> 
> *"Bubblegum Biscotti Fems
> Dropping Friday @ 12 PM (High Noon) Pacific Time*
> ...


What a dick. I’m not going to subscribe to a newsletter when I buy only a few packs a year. This one caught my attention and I was making a little conversation. I know you die hards have these drop dates on the back of your head and I was just quickly asking. Why be rude about it?


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Sep 29, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I don’t know. I used Blumats for the first time in small coco cubes while also being new to Jacks, so I had a lot of variables with complex fine tuning. I don’t think I’ve ever chopped anything earlier than 10 weeks though. I’m going to start the harvest friday, but a lot of the plants still have weeks. The Upside Down Frownz seem to be the slowest.


Only gone 10 weeks for seed crops. Have some Thai beans that say 11 - 13 weeks flowering so that is why I have never grown them! Currently raising a pair of Twins that I am hoping to finish by 9. Always enjoy your pics, best of luck with rest of your grow.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 29, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> What a dick. I’m not going to subscribe to a newsletter when I buy only a few packs a year. This one caught my attention and I was making a little conversation. I know you die hards have these drop dates on the back of your head and I was just quickly asking. Why be rude about it?


Because you came off as too cool for this thread yet wanted someone to fetch you info. It's in the newsletter and on IG and in this thread. My apologies if I just read it in the wrong tone.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 30, 2021)

I’m grabbing hopefully pink bubblegum & bubblegum wedding HOPEFULLY lol.

Also the grape pie s1’s are INSANE !! Now I understand finally and totally how the grape pie lines are so fn bad ass!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 30, 2021)

Grape Daiquiri & Riesling


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 30, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Because you came off as too cool for this thread yet wanted someone to fetch you info. It's in the newsletter and on IG and in this thread. My apologies if I just read it in the wrong tone.


Not too cool man. I can’t keep up with the hottest fire because new rage comes out every month. I’m not half as interested in this type of stuff as some of you all, I’m just a very mild hobbyist grower only to supply smoke for my dad and I. Have a good one dude. No hard feelings.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 30, 2021)

I changed my mind. I’ve got enough zelatti going so I’m going straight for pink bubblegum as well, and then purple bubblegum if I can afford it or if someone’s got my back, but I’ll probably only be able to afford one pack tomorrow. I hate when these drops happen at the same time as rent is due. Also sucks when the drops happen during the workday but I’ve got an alarm set.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 30, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Not too cool man. I can’t keep up with the hottest fire because new rage comes out every month. I’m not half as interested in this type of stuff as some of you all, I’m just a very mild hobbyist grower only to supply smoke for my dad and I. Have a good one dude. No hard feelings.


My bad, man. I just read a lot of posts on here bashing "pollen chuckers," poly strains & their names, and exclusive drops. We have a reputation of being the hypebeasts of the grow world, and I get a little defensive.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 30, 2021)

I’ll post pics when I get home. Have three slushers. Ones 2weeks ish into flower. About to put the other two in veg tent into flower tent.

Man I’m not gonna lie. Nothing about these in veg is really wowing me. We will see. I’m not a hater at all. Love slurricane. Maybe the pot will be fire


----------



## alphapinene (Sep 30, 2021)

here we goo really excited to see how the Trop Drops turn out..anybody run it before?


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 30, 2021)

alphapinene said:


> here we goo really excited to see how the Trop Drops turn out..anybody run it before?
> 
> View attachment 4998977
> View attachment 4998978


Sorry I can’t answer your question but like I said before I have no idea what hype and rage are but I actually HAVE heard that moonshine haze is one of the best strains out there. Granted I heard this in 2020. Should be killer man nice score.


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 30, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Sorry I can’t answer your question but like I said before I have no idea what hype and rage are but I actually HAVE heard that moonshine haze is one of the best strains out there. Granted I heard this in 2020. Should be killer man nice score.


Moonshine haze rare dankness, is proper, large girls lovely Amnesia tropical smell and taste, happy high very resilient grower fast veg, you want to make money but have a nice product at the end moonshine haze is the one..


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Sep 30, 2021)

alphapinene said:


> here we goo really excited to see how the Trop Drops turn out..anybody run it before?
> 
> View attachment 4998977
> View attachment 4998978


No but I’m super interested in the trop one best of luck!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 30, 2021)

Pink grapes clone, day 53 of 12/12. I’m debating whether to chop her on Sunday at the end of week 8 or if I should let her go until 9 weeks for a little extra purple and hopefully some louder terps. I’ve gotta get a big pack of longer stakes if I’m gonna keep running this pheno. The buds get so heavy the stems just can’t support them by week 6. I’d set up a net but I run a rotation and I like to be able to move the plants around.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 1, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I just planted Money Gun, Slushers, Gucci Links and a strain called Burn Out from Chron_Don_Grows, who I discovered when Cannarado shared a crazy grow picture of his on Instagram last year.
> View attachment 4997808


Earlier I noticed that a bunch of the Money Guns, Slushers and Burn Outs had already popped and were working towards the surface. It took a day and a half for the majority of them to hatch. That's pretty crazy.


----------



## Solagrowa (Oct 1, 2021)

Snobby cat outdoor. Scissor hash tastes like lemon febreeze.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 1, 2021)

Who’s ready for this drop? I was able to delay my lunch break by 45 minutes and just started it. I wish I could snag one more pack but the pink bubblegum will be killer.


----------



## Rackerbob (Oct 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Who’s ready for this drop? I was able to delay my lunch break by 45 minutes and just started it. I wish I could snag one more pack but the pink bubblegum will be killer.


Pink bubble gum or lemon for me.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 1, 2021)

Can’t get into the site. Either timeout errors or captcha bullshit.


----------



## chewy1469 (Oct 1, 2021)

Same here


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 1, 2021)

Same here, some weird redirect.


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 1, 2021)

today was the bubblegum/biscotti drop
think thank have some available


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 1, 2021)

The site and cannarado are so popular he needs a new server..


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 1, 2021)

Think I got my order in. Couldn’t log into my account. Got a screenshot of the order number and hopefully I’ll get a confirmation email. Usually I like to log in before the drop but I couldn’t this time since the site was down for maintenance.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 1, 2021)

Alright I got the email. I’m now the proud owner of a pack of pink bubblegum.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 1, 2021)

I just checked my spot and I forgot I have some rado going idk about two weeks in flower maybe 3

Terp town
Dubble Sunday
Idk maybe more I forgot what i popped but I did take notes so far TT one of them looks like it has those genetics I like dark green leaves 3 finger blades and frosting early and then one DS that also has a nice look but nothing special the rest are meh

I wanted to add being that bubble gum is being talked about ..I hope someone finds that pink bubble gum flavor I had once but I’m starting to think they used something to get that flavor when I had it

it was like 2004-5 and my homeboy was a big smoker and older than us he would always have these real exotic packs .. blueberry those days was like holy grail and stuff like jack and sour d he always had something .. I remember he made us smell the bubble gum it stuck with me for years tasted like the exact blue bubble gum wrapper

fast forward and I see bubble gum offered and description being as what I remember but for some reason in the last 15 years no one has it ? 
I ran some bubble gum cross last year made from the “clone” and all of them came out like generic berry with a weird cream sweet taste .. I think I have s1s I’m gonna run but after that I’m pretty much over the gum


----------



## CWF (Oct 1, 2021)

I had to switch vpn connection off to get thru crap-cha. Finally got logged in and made it thru checkout, but had to wait for pages to slowly load. Almost used the whole 10 minutes for checkout, but made it and got the email. 1 x purple bg. Good luck to all.

I got a pack of zubblegum at Hembra earlier at 9 PST today much easier, but they didn't have the purple bg.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 1, 2021)

Zubblegum went quick everywhere


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 1, 2021)

And I changed my mind and decided not to get the zubblegum because I’m currently running numnum and ecsd/forum x zelatti. I didn’t have any animal cookies in my collection so I’m glad I remedied that. Pink bubblegum is already gone too.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 1, 2021)

I grabbed a single pack of the gak lemon X. Looking forward to the cheetah piss drop way more, wonder when that’ll be.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 1, 2021)

I think cheetah piss is the next drop then zawtz. Pretty sure anyway. Wow. Only 3 strains left.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 1, 2021)

Surprised to see people sleeping on the GMO cross. It would’ve been my second pick. Anyone know where to find any pink bubblegum?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Surprised to see people sleeping on the GMO cross. It would’ve been my second pick. Anyone know where to find any pink bubblegum?











Cannarado Genetics - PINK BUBBLEGUM - 6+ Feminized Seeds - Hembra Genetics Collection


Sex: Feminized Lineage: Animal Cookies x Bubblegum Biscotti




hembragenetics.com


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 1, 2021)

Pnw said see everyone in January so I’m assuming the piss will be then. I entered two pheno of the fatso x cheetah into a New England area harvest cup. I don’t expect to win being a lowly tent grower and all, but the shit is dank so we’ll see. I’ll get cannabinoid but not terp results on what I entered


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 1, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Cannarado Genetics - PINK BUBBLEGUM - 6+ Feminized Seeds - Hembra Genetics Collection
> 
> 
> Sex: Feminized Lineage: Animal Cookies x Bubblegum Biscotti
> ...


do they do freebies? I was almost tempted to order through one of those seedbanks to avoid the battle with the site but I want those freebies.


----------



## BowserME17 (Oct 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> do they do freebies? I was almost tempted to order through one of those seedbanks to avoid the battle with the site but I want those freebies.


Not rado freebies, but I think it’s humboldt seed co seeds for free. Very easy to order from them


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 1, 2021)

Was able to snag two purple bubblegum’s(had to get the Vitamin G cross), and Lemon Bubblegum. Sadly no Bubblegum Funk though, was snagged up quick af. Hopefully they don’t do another drop till December. Lord knows my wallet needs it. everything is bouncing back quite nicely now, or is absolutely fucking booming! Love being able to see them an actual natural lighting! Thank you to those that reached out, for real it’s much appreciated. 3 Bozookaz, then the 4 Nilla Wafers. Flipping within the next couple days


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 1, 2021)

Upside Down Frown down.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 1, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Was able to snag two purple bubblegum’s(had to get the Vitamin G cross), and Lemon Bubblegum. Sadly no Bubblegum Funk though, was snagged up quick af. Hopefully they don’t do another drop till December. Lord knows my wallet needs it. everything is bouncing back quite nicely now, or is absolutely fucking booming! Love being able to see them an actual natural lighting! Thank you to those that reached out, for real it’s much appreciated. 3 Bozookaz, then the 4 Nilla Wafers. Flipping within the next couple days


I got the pink and wedding. Super excited for you man on the nilla!! 
juat got another driver pheno, gary piss, grape pie bx, and cherry on top clones in!! Fingers crossed. Thanks to the homie !!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 1, 2021)

I need to pop my nilla wafer and apple turnover. Those are two WC crosses that I see everyone raving about, but I really want the WC x bubblegum biscotti if they do a restock. I’m happy with my choice though. I think the pink bubblegum is gonna be so fire.

One more question — is vitamin G gelato 33 x biscotti or gelato 33 x gelatti? I’m finding conflicting info.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I need to pop my nilla wafer and apple turnover. Those are two WC crosses that I see everyone raving about, but I really want the WC x bubblegum biscotti if they do a restock. I’m happy with my choice though. I think the pink bubblegum is gonna be so fire.
> 
> One more question — is vitamin G gelato 33 x biscotti or gelato 33 x gelatti? I’m finding conflicting info.


Yeah me too!! (33 x gelatti)xcocomero)


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 1, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yeah me too!! (33 x gelatti)xcocomero)


We can all run some nilla together. I have some and it’s dads personal favorite. he asked me to run it again soon


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> do they do freebies? I was almost tempted to order through one of those seedbanks to avoid the battle with the site but I want those freebies.


Hembra Is proper, bought apple chow and Swooner from them I got x2 free packs and some rado stickers, they seem to be themselves friends with rado so usually have freebies from him, got me my beans in 10 days to the uk was impressed


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> We can all run some nilla together. I have some and it’s dads personal favorite. he asked me to run it again soon


Mine is very close to sundae driver in many many ways looks terps potency etc. with a little extra sweet cream flavor. Very nice. She’s just a clone now.


----------



## BowserME17 (Oct 1, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yeah me too!! (33 x gelatti)xcocomero)


(33 x gelatti) x cocomero is “melon baller” the vitamin G used before had gelatti labeled, newsletter said biscotti


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 1, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I got the pink and wedding. Super excited for you man on the nilla!!
> juat got another driver pheno, gary piss, grape pie bx, and cherry on top clones in!! Fingers crossed. Thanks to the homie !!


Hell yeah man! Can’t wait to flip, and see what ladies are keepers if ther is any. Sure there will be. My eyes are def on the the lady with the Bubblegum dom leaf structure in the second pic, the first pic since i just have a really good feeling she’s JFG dom from structure, leafy structure, and how light of a feeder she is from the previous JFG crosses i’ve ran. Not sure about the Nilla Wafers yet, but from the results others have had, i’m positive there’s one or two keepers out of there four. Looking forward to seeing the results you get.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 1, 2021)

Thought it was Gelatti too but on the description of the order says Biscotti. Vitamin G used to be listed on the FAQ page but is no longer there(at least i thought it was, **shrugs shoulder**). So who knows, if i’m not mistakes they’re sisters, so really wouldn’t be too much of a difference. Don’t quote me though, could be wrong.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 1, 2021)

BowserME17 said:


> (33 x gelatti) x cocomero is “melon baller” the vitamin G used before had gelatti labeled, newsletter said biscotti


I’m well I have no idea then lol. She’s great to grow in crosses I mean.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 1, 2021)

High


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 2, 2021)

Weather was pretty hot and shitty the last few weeks for this Bday Funk so it wasn’t the best grow, but it took it pretty well. Puts out some nice flower rosin too.
Can’t wait to have my winter ones grow out as they’ll probably be much better with those temps.


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 2, 2021)

Had to jump on the pink BB train. Animal cookies is one of the better cuts ever found IMHO


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 2, 2021)

Just chopped my outdoor pink grapes. She started flowering in mid July and put out a bunch of colas this size and bigger. Caterpillars didn’t hit this one too hard


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 2, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Upside Down Frown down. View attachment 5000216


Why the sad face, @HumbleCounty513?


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Oct 2, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Why the sad face, @HumbleCounty513?


My apologies, sad was not appropriate. Not trying to be critical because it is to each his own but cannot fathom why anyone would wait so long to harvest. Terpenes may be slightly more pungent initially but can quickly go south along with the degradation of THC & positively increase the CBN. So unless you are looking for a couch lock effect it should have been chopped weeks ago. But hey, just my opinion & should have kept it to myself. Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful weekend.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Oct 2, 2021)

Been a while guys End of week 3 day 22


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Oct 2, 2021)

Running all those minus Gary but have Gary germinated one rapid rooters


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 2, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> My apologies, sad was not appropriate. Not trying to be critical because it is to each his own but cannot fathom why anyone would wait so long to harvest. Terpenes may be slightly more pungent initially but can quickly go south along with the degradation of THC & positively increase the CBN. So unless you are looking for a couch lock effect it should have been chopped weeks ago. But hey, just my opinion & should have kept it to myself. Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful weekend.


I wait until the plant is done. The terps and weight are on point. The high feels like cannabis.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 2, 2021)

It’s all good though. Harvest whenever you feel it’s appropriate. I’ll post some finished shots once they are cured.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 3, 2021)

Grape Pie s1 (mutant pheno) day 31


----------



## Florere (Oct 3, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Mine is very close to sundae driver in many many ways looks terps potency etc. with a little extra sweet cream flavor. Very nice. She’s just a clone now.


I lost my keeper. Sounded the same like yours. So nice


----------



## Kush Inc. (Oct 3, 2021)

I'm about to order some Cannarado seeds for the first time. What would be a good strain for people new to their gear with not too much pheno hunting necessary? I'm looking at Gushcanna, Papusas, Sour Sundae and Twins. But open to suggestions...


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 3, 2021)

Kush Inc. said:


> I'm about to order some Cannarado seeds for the first time. What would be a good strain for people new to their gear with not too much pheno hunting necessary? I'm looking at Gushcanna, Papusas, Sour Sundae and Twins. But open to suggestions...


Nilla wafer.


----------



## Kush Inc. (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks, I noticed Nilla Wafer is very popular here but they are 100 bucks for a 5 pack and 30 bucks shipping cost to where I'm at... Attitude has Cannarado sixpacks for about 90-95 USD, Trichome Jungle freebies and they have a nice promo (3 free Meat Pie seeds when you buy a pack). So I'd prefer to buy something they have there...


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 3, 2021)

Are you in Europe? I don’t know what you have available over there but if you send me a link to where you’re ordering from I’ll give you some recommendations.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 3, 2021)

Kush Inc. said:


> I'm about to order some Cannarado seeds for the first time. What would be a good strain for people new to their gear with not too much pheno hunting necessary? I'm looking at Gushcanna, Papusas, Sour Sundae and Twins. But open to suggestions...


Any fems he has. Mabye stay away from birthday cake crosses.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 3, 2021)

Kush Inc. said:


> Thanks, I noticed Nilla Wafer is very popular here but they are 100 bucks for a 5 pack and 30 bucks shipping cost to where I'm at... Attitude has Cannarado sixpacks for about 90-95 USD, Trichome Jungle freebies and they have a nice promo (3 free Meat Pie seeds when you buy a pack). So I'd prefer to buy something they have there...


They have the fresh biscotti on attitude, would definitely recommend those if you don’t mind regs. If you want fems My pick would be party foul or carbon candy.


----------



## Zilman (Oct 3, 2021)

Kush Inc. said:


> Thanks, I noticed Nilla Wafer is very popular here but they are 100 bucks for a 5 pack and 30 bucks shipping cost to where I'm at... Attitude has Cannarado sixpacks for about 90-95 USD, Trichome Jungle freebies and they have a nice promo (3 free Meat Pie seeds when you buy a pack). So I'd prefer to buy something they have there...


Try ThinkTankSeedBank2 on instagram for international orders, they carry cannarado







Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 3, 2021)

This grape chata freebie is already smelling like grape candy and putting on some stick.


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 3, 2021)

Red Meds about week 10, hopefully can push a few more weeks but the weight of the tops are just too much. Zip tied pretty well and they still got the lean.

If the wind kicks up again it might be chop time soon though. We will see what Mother Nature says.
Smells are musky, lemony, some berry hints. It’s quite different cause of the gushers cross. I’m excited to see how it’s develops.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 3, 2021)

Kush Inc. said:


> I'm about to order some Cannarado seeds for the first time. What would be a good strain for people new to their gear with not too much pheno hunting necessary? I'm looking at Gushcanna, Papusas, Sour Sundae and Twins. But open to suggestions...


Can't go wrong but Out of those it would be sour Sundae without a doubt.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 3, 2021)

Today is day 56 of 12/12 for the pink grapes clones. I think I’m just going to let them go one more week for the hell of it. Next time I need some longer stakes because these buds are so heavy the stems are just flopping everywhere. This pheno would be much better for scrog but I like to be able to take the plants out of the tent for cleaning and shit. Two very large money gun clones are going in as soon as these come down.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Oct 3, 2021)

Just started the Hawaiian Faanta collab with compound


----------



## Kush Inc. (Oct 3, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Can't go wrong but Out of those it would be sour Sundae without a doubt.


Yeah I was thinking either a gushers cross or sour sundae. Had actually set my mind on gushers OG already but they were sold out the day before I came to Europe (I'm only here a month per year). Anyways thanks for all your input guys.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 3, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Today is day 56 of 12/12 for the pink grapes clones. I think I’m just going to let them go one more week for the hell of it. Next time I need some longer stakes because these buds are so heavy the stems are just flopping everywhere. This pheno would be much better for scrog but I like to be able to take the plants out of the tent for cleaning and shit. Two very large money gun clones are going in as soon as these come down.View attachment 5001473


Any pics of the whole plant, it looks good


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 3, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Any pics of the whole plant, it looks good


Nah I never took any and now it’s hanging up. I’ll post some pics of the branches tomorrow though. I kept the plant pretty low by sinking the pot in the ground and staking the branches pretty aggressively.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 4, 2021)

Fatso x cheetah piss 5
Stems purple I think partly due to flush but also light intensity. This one throws fatties up and down the plant. 3rd pic is a mid nug, fat as hell for how skinny the stem is


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 4, 2021)

that's my kind of strain right there! chunky all the way down....hows her terps?


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 4, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> My apologies, sad was not appropriate. Not trying to be critical because it is to each his own but cannot fathom why anyone would wait so long to harvest. Terpenes may be slightly more pungent initially but can quickly go south along with the degradation of THC & positively increase the CBN. So unless you are looking for a couch lock effect it should have been chopped weeks ago. But hey, just my opinion & should have kept it to myself. Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful weekend.


I've been thinking about it and I don't like how I handled myself with you or the other guy. My bad for getting defensive. This is the one thread that has an overall positive vibe on this forum, and I shouldn't bring any negativity into it. Everyone is cool here and I would smoke with any one of you.

I was also thinking about it, and Upside Down Frown have a breeder recommendation of 70 to 77 days. The Bazookaz went longer than the 65 days, but everything else is pretty much right on time. Usually the breeder recommendation is about 2 weeks early anyway. I start counting days from the flip if that makes any difference. I just grow them until they look done. I don't have any deadlines and find that within reason the longer they go the better the outcome is in all ways. 

I was also confused by your sad face because it was a quick picture of half of the processed plant and I didn't say about the length of flower in the post. It wasn't a glamourous shoot, so I thought you were saying they looked sad. Which they kind of do. But they'll clean up nice! ha.

Anyway, more to come.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 4, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> that's my kind of strain right there! chunky all the way down....hows her terps?


Dirt and earthy with some sweetness. Og kush-ish but with sweetness instead of citrus. Definitely gives you the lingering flavor on the palate like dank is supposed to.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 4, 2021)

I’m surprised with the bazookaz taking so long. Doesn’t seem like bubblegum biscotti or grape gasoline would go that long. My only experience is with pink grapes but the grape gasoline leaner that I’ve been growing more of finishes quick. I’m letting these go 9 weeks this time to see if the terps get a little louder but they’re totally decent at 8 weeks. I’m guessing you all will find at least one fast finisher in your packs. Mine just also happened to be the biggest yielder. Only thing that’s a little lacking is the terps, but I could totally chop this today. I’m kinda embarrassed that the branches fell over but not that much. I need longer stakes but it doesn’t make the buds any less fire.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 4, 2021)

Getting pretty excited about this pie box. 6/7 seedlings are super vigorous. Usually it’s only one or two out of a pack with this kinda vigor. 3 in the case of the money gun but this is a whole other level. The one that got the most damaged by those evil little caterpillars didn’t even slow down. Haven’t seen much on this strain and have very little info on macrib other than it’s MAC and reversed grape pie. I don’t think I’ve ever seen a pic of what that one looks like. Never seen pics of blinker fluid. Only ever seen pics of Maclatte.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 4, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> After frying some cobs for a 2nd time spraying in one of my 2x4’s I got some cheap waterproofed boards thru Vipon. I think I paid 35.5 a piece for 4 of them delivered… waterproofed, no dimmer. Driver is labeled 120, says rated at 150 too tho. Amazon says they put out 110w, instruction manual says 100w… regardless should be a lot better spread than the old cobs plus I should be able to spray all day. We’ll see how long they last but even if they’re only 100w that’s like 35 cents a watt.View attachment 4965210


These cheap ass lights did well. I’ve only trimmed up a hanger so far but it seems like weight is on point. They turned out probably my best batch of Tahoe yet. She was way happier under these than under cob


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 5, 2021)

anyone know how long it takes for rado to restock his drops from unpaid orders? usually like a week i think...


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 5, 2021)

Cherry gushers


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 5, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Cherry gushers
> View attachment 5003124


Nice work. How does the whole plant look.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 5, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> anyone know how long it takes for rado to restock his drops from unpaid orders? usually like a week i think...


2 weeks, give or take a day or two


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 5, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Nice work. How does the whole plant look.


There should be some full plant pictures some pages back.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 5, 2021)

These two nice numnum phenos are getting pretty big pretty fast, considering I popped them in mid August and I already have rooted clones. I swear they were still tiny when I left for phish. The one on the right is gonna be a beast. The terps on these should be killer too. I’m letting the one on the left get a little bigger but I’m putting the one on the right into flowering this weekend.


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 6, 2021)

Pink Bubblegum just arrived today from Hembra seed bank. 7 quality looking seeds went straight into glass of water. I'm looking for Animal Cookie rock hard frosty buds that reek like Bubblegum gas.....is that too much to ask? lol

i actually don't even know the genetics of BB Biscotti.... is it Indiana BB cut x Biscotti?


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 6, 2021)

4x4 flower tent full of Slushers (3) by Cannarado. Under one HLG 600R


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 6, 2021)

4 out of 7 of my Slushers haven't germinated. But 6 out of 7 Money Guns, all 5 Gucci Links and all 12 Burn Outs (Chron_Don_Genetics) popped. I don't know what's up with the Slushers. I may inspect / operate later because they're about out of time.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 6, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> 4 out of 7 of my Slushers haven't germinated. But 6 out of 7 Money Guns, all 5 Gucci Links and all 12 Burn Outs (Chron_Don_Genetics) popped. I don't know what's up with the Slushers. I may inspect / operate later because they're about out of time.


Not being a hater but doesn’t appear you’re missing out on any gems….. I’m just not feeling the slushers, personally. Doesn’t remind me of Slurricane so far at all. Never had gushers. Maybe it’ll be killa.

what’s your germ method? Consider wrapping in moist towel, putting it in a weed bag, rolling it up, stick it in DVD case and lay on top of something warm. Your light, cable box, etc….

Worth a shot. Maybe they’re a little chilly.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 6, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Not being a hater but doesn’t appear you’re missing out on any gems….. I’m just not feeling the slushers, personally. Doesn’t remind me of Slurricane so far at all. Never had gushers. Maybe it’ll be killa.
> 
> what’s your germ method? Consider wrapping in moist towel, putting it in a weed bag, rolling it up, stick it in DVD case and lay on top of something warm. Your light, cable box, etc….
> 
> Worth a shot. Maybe they’re a little chilly.


I'm using Root Riot plugs these days and having really high success rates. Out of 30 something seeds only 5 didn't pop, and 4 of them were from one strain, so I would say it's something with those seeds. Maybe I missed their little zone when I watered and they dried out a little too much. I doubt that because I would have probably noticed. I'm not sure, but it's strange. 

I have way too many plants even though the Burn Outs are regs, so I'm not too worried about it. I've been wanting to run Slurricane for a couple of years now, but the seeds were always sold out when I checked. I may just have to start searching again.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 6, 2021)

I germinate in 1” rockwool cubes because they’re way cheaper than root riots. I usually have really good luck with that method, but only 6/11 watercolor frosting germinated and all but one of them were weak. Another time I tried to pop a pack of p562 from envy and only one germinated, but most of the time I have zero issues with this method. I don’t know anything about this seedbank but they have slurricane #7 S1 in stock.









Slurricane #7 S1 - Slurricane #7 x Slurricane #7 - Deeply Rooted Seed Bank


In House Genetics - Slurricane #7 S1 Genetics: Slurricane #7 x Slurricane #7 10+ Feminized Seeds




www.deeplyrootedseedbank.com


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 6, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I germinate in 1” rockwool cubes because they’re way cheaper than root riots. I usually have really good luck with that method, but only 6/11 watercolor frosting germinated and all but one of them were weak. Another time I tried to pop a pack of p562 from envy and only one germinated, but most of the time I have zero issues with this method. I don’t know anything about this seedbank but they have slurricane #7 S1 in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking out. I've never heard of that seed bank either, but I'll check it out.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 6, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I germinate in 1” rockwool cubes because they’re way cheaper than root riots. I usually have really good luck with that method, but only 6/11 watercolor frosting germinated and all but one of them were weak. Another time I tried to pop a pack of p562 from envy and only one germinated, but most of the time I have zero issues with this method. I don’t know anything about this seedbank but they have slurricane #7 S1 in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had a buddy who said he popped a whole envy pack and none sprouted. Never ran them. Look great on IG but I’ve heard before they’re hard to pop.

I have two packs of Slurricane and they’re hard as rocks only ever gotten 1/5 to grow. 20 bucks a pop… scared to soak em now lol


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 6, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Cherry gushers
> View attachment 5003124


I keep halting my scroll to admire this. That's straight up beautiful.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 6, 2021)

Bazookaz and Nilla Wafers flipping Saturday, and taking cuts Friday night. All of them are looking really good and booming except the JFG dominant dom Bazookaz, but she should stretch a decent amount. Going to defoliate tonight a little bit.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 6, 2021)

My best looking Candy Milk (Cereal Milk x Gushers) lady. flipped to 12/12 a few days ago. Had my plants run away on me last grow and stretch to the point of almost burning the tops, took better care this time, topped multiple times and LST'd to get that semi-squat multi-headed beast.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 6, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 6, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Not being a hater but doesn’t appear you’re missing out on any gems….. I’m just not feeling the slushers, personally. Doesn’t remind me of Slurricane so far at all. Never had gushers. Maybe it’ll be killa.
> 
> what’s your germ method? Consider wrapping in moist towel, putting it in a weed bag, rolling it up, stick it in DVD case and lay on top of something warm. Your light, cable box, etc….
> 
> Worth a shot. Maybe they’re a little chilly.


The gushers dominated almost every cross that I’ve seen so that could suck if you don’t like gushers lol.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 6, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Had a buddy who said he popped a whole envy pack and none sprouted. Never ran them. Look great on IG but I’ve heard before they’re hard to pop.
> 
> I have two packs of Slurricane and they’re hard as rocks only ever gotten 1/5 to grow. 20 bucks a pop… scared to soak em now lol


I’ve got some more packs from envy to try. I’ve had good germination with their fem freebies but they were not vigorous enough to meet my standard. The p562 not popping was a huge disappointment. Pack banditz is selling that shit for $250 a pack right now so I’m sure plenty of people had good luck. I’m going to try Olaf or lickz next. I know there’s fire to be found in their gear.




madvillian420 said:


> My best looking Candy Milk (Cereal Milk x Gushers) lady. flipped to 12/12 a few days ago. Had my plants run away on me last grow and stretch to the point of almost burning the tops, took better care this time, topped multiple times and LST'd to get that semi-squat multi-headed beast.
> View attachment 5003942


Making me want to pop my candy milk, but I think I’m doing the pink bubblegum next. Someone else mentioned wanting rock hard animal cookies buds with some bubblegum terps and I couldn’t agree more. That sounds amazing and I want to make that happen ASAP.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 7, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I germinate in 1” rockwool cubes because they’re way cheaper than root riots. I usually have really good luck with that method, but only 6/11 watercolor frosting germinated and all but one of them were weak. Another time I tried to pop a pack of p562 from envy and only one germinated, but most of the time I have zero issues with this method. I don’t know anything about this seedbank but they have slurricane #7 S1 in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are good. I have ordered from them more than once.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> These cheap ass lights did well. I’ve only trimmed up a hanger so far but it seems like weight is on point. They turned out probably my best batch of Tahoe yet. She was way happier under these than under cob View attachment 5002709View attachment 5002710


Man u grow somme icy fuckin weed


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 7, 2021)

I suck at pictures I need a whole plant but here is a frosty bottom set of nugs day 51 of Over Under. First rado strain can’t wait to taste it!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 7, 2021)

Has anyone else seen these TK91 fems for sale at a couple seedbanks? They’re 10 packs of fems, and triple whammy and brass tacks look super fire. I’d drop $120 on one of those packs. Anyone grown these out or know how old these crosses are?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 7, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Has anyone else seen these TK91 fems for sale at a couple seedbanks? They’re 10 packs of fems, and triple whammy and brass tacks look super fire. I’d drop $120 on one of those packs. Anyone grown these out or know how old these crosses are?


They came out like 3 yrs ago i was never interested in that line, but thats just me. I did get 15 life coach beans in a 10er so im guessing theyll be fat packs


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 7, 2021)

Started her late in the season so I didn’t expect a huge yield, but this Snooker is icing up nicely.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 7, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> I suck at pictures I need a whole plant but here is a frosty bottom set of nugs day 51 of Over Under. First rado strain can’t wait to taste it!


what strain?


----------



## alphapinene (Oct 7, 2021)

and they’re off! will keep you guys posted with pics throughout the grow. They have a couple more days under my crappy chinese blurple (they work surprisingly well for seedlings imo) then on to the HLGs and 4x4 tent .trop drops & apple shine


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 7, 2021)

The Red Meds continues on, it’s getting a nice purple hue to it now that the temps have lightened up.
Smells so damn fruity, like mangos and pineapples. I think I’m in love.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 7, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Has anyone else seen these TK91 fems for sale at a couple seedbanks? They’re 10 packs of fems, and triple whammy and brass tacks look super fire. I’d drop $120 on one of those packs. Anyone grown these out or know how old these crosses are?


Those were known to herm badly. He’s posted on ig how he was making seed at someone else’s spot and things went south with the grow for those packs. If the tk91 is the female and not the reversal then those should be no problem


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 7, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> what strain?


Gary Payton x LPC


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 7, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Has anyone else seen these TK91 fems for sale at a couple seedbanks? They’re 10 packs of fems, and triple whammy and brass tacks look super fire. I’d drop $120 on one of those packs. Anyone grown these out or know how old these crosses are?


I bought the East cake when it dropped in like 2018. Only did a couple. 1 sucked 1 was decent. Still need to run through some more to see whats good.

I think I have pics in this thread.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 7, 2021)

LubdaNugs said:


> Blueberry Shortcake.
> View attachment 4832079
> This one has been hit with pollen from a particularly nice male BBSC. The smells are super sweet blueberry and grape. The plant has remained short in stature and responded well to topping. I probably have 2-3 weeks left before she is done. I have to say I only got 2 out of 5 seeds to germinate, I feel like a lot of the seeds in my pack were premature. I don’t know if this is the norm with Cannarado, as this is the first time I’ve run there gear.


This is one of her babies. So is the bottom topped plant but not as interesting as...

Bbsc f2 the cabbage head, really dig this plant, many thanks again my dude!


----------



## tman42 (Oct 7, 2021)

Look what showed up today!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Has anyone else seen these TK91 fems for sale at a couple seedbanks? They’re 10 packs of fems, and triple whammy and brass tacks look super fire. I’d drop $120 on one of those packs. Anyone grown these out or know how old these crosses are?


I have sampled some specimens of that, very nice seeming to favor tk. Small, tight nuggets that were skunky fuel with a sweetness but a slightly sour finish. Mid 20s for content. Just what you would expect.


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 8, 2021)

all 7 Pink BB seeds sprouted and hit the soil today. Transplanted the Candy Milk #1 getting ready for the first clone run. It was definitely the best pheno with great density, terps, frost, and resistance. The smell and taste is very much like Chemdog.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 9, 2021)

Damn you got yours fast! I sent my money in on Monday and he just got it yesterday. I’m not expecting my beans until late next week.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 9, 2021)

Here’s my other nice bubblegum bacio pheno. Beginning of week 6 of 12/12. I think this one must be more of a bubblegum biscotti leaner. Looks like these buds will be nice and dense.


----------



## highlandwoods (Oct 9, 2021)

Anyone else have issues with the latest rado drop? I ordered a pack of Gastro Pop and received it in the mail this morning. Cannverify sticker was kind of unstuck from the box and the vial was completely missing. They left the freebies though :')


----------



## tman42 (Oct 9, 2021)

highlandwoods said:


> Anyone else have issues with the latest rado drop? I ordered a pack of Gastro Pop and received it in the mail this morning. Cannverify sticker was kind of unstuck from the box and the vial was completely missing. They left the freebies though :')
> 
> View attachment 5006081View attachment 5006082


It was reported on here when the Grape Gasoline drop came out that multiple peoples stickers were not very adhesive and were either coming off or came off with ease. Nobody had any vials missing though, that sucks man.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 9, 2021)

Ouch. I didn’t even realize Radogear was selling gastro pop. That packaging is terrible. Those holographic stickers are worthless. I felt like it was an invitation for bad actors to try to sell bagseeds in grape gasoline packs.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 9, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Has anyone else seen these TK91 fems for sale at a couple seedbanks? They’re 10 packs of fems, and triple whammy and brass tacks look super fire. I’d drop $120 on one of those packs. Anyone grown these out or know how old these crosses are?


From what i understand, there was a possible cross contamination with a male plant. Seen when those dropped a lot of people complaining about finding males, so Rado and PNW hooked them up with some other packs. i’m sure there’s definitely fire to be found, but just something you may wanna keep in mind.


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 9, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Damn you got yours fast! I sent my money in on Monday and he just got it yesterday. I’m not expecting my beans until late next week.


It was my first time ordering from Hembra took 3 days to get to Hawaii which is as fast as I've ever seen. I like being the first to run and document a new strain.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 9, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> From what i understand, there was a possible cross contamination with a male plant. Seen when those dropped a lot of people complaining about finding males, so Rado and PNW hooked them up with some other packs. i’m sure there’s definitely fire to be found, but just something you may wanna keep in mind.


That’s good to know. I mostly just want to try another TK91 cross because I didn’t find a keeper in the weed nap.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 9, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> It was my first time ordering from Hembra took 3 days to get to Hawaii which is as fast as I've ever seen. I like being the first to run and document a new strain.


That’s really impressive. Man I bet growing weed in Hawaii is fun as hell. I spent some time on Kauai when I was younger. Backpacked all over that island. Would love to go back, and I’m going to once they lift all the extra covid restrictions. I can fly for free and really want to do the Kalalau trail again.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 9, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve got some more packs from envy to try. I’ve had good germination with their fem freebies but they were not vigorous enough to meet my standard. The p562 not popping was a huge disappointment. Pack banditz is selling that shit for $250 a pack right now so I’m sure plenty of people had good luck. I’m going to try Olaf or lickz next. I know there’s fire to be found in their gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had really good luck with one of his fem freebies(5/5), and ok luck with one of his reg freebie packs(CaliMints 3/6). Then again Thinmints and most cookies(or any strain that has super dense buds) create harder seed shells, and some have trouble shedding their case(at least from my experience).

Back to Rado though, here’s the ladies after a pretty heavy defoliation(might’ve went a little too crazy), and today will be their first of 12/12. The one Bazookaz(JFG dom) still really hasn’t bounced back, but after what they all went through, how badly i neglected them, everything else not allowing light penetration(should’ve been keeping up with defoliating, so def 100% my fault), and being under a super shitty light i’m honestly quite surprised that she was the only one. All the rest are absolutely booming, and can’t wait to see how they turn out.

Due to having to pay a bill that i had already given someone money to pay, (and buying more seeds) i’m going to wait till Thursday to cut clones. Going to try rockwhool cubes instead of root riot plugs, since i’ve been getting absolutely fucking terrible results with them lately(seems like others have been saying the same thing).

First 3 are Bazookaz(the second one even though technically she’s still in veg has an absolutely amazing and insane smell of just straight Hubba Bubba OG Bubblegum/Bubbletape/OG Big League Chew with some nice grape and citrus notes, and i’ll be one happy SOB if she keeps those terps through flower, and translates to the smoke). Next 4 are Nilla Wafer, loving the looks of everyone, but the one in the 2 gal, and the one in the last pic are def my favorites so far(as far as leaf structure and node structure goes). Hope everyone is well, and happy Growing


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 9, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Look what showed up today!
> View attachment 5005022





tman42 said:


> Look what showed up today!
> View attachment 5005022


That baby backs is gonna be some she I think. I'm on the wire getting my pack I've got so many and growing right now is just stressing me out. I need to slow my role and make it .ore enjoyable.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 9, 2021)

Marmalade halfway through this is my original selection but I have 4 others going now as well.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 9, 2021)

Anyone know of any seed auction IG pages that frequently have older rado packs? most of the ones i was following are inactive now. Had a realization that the stinky fuely lemon pledge terps of OG simply are my favorite and i have enough gushers crosses. Hey @Officialoracle420 did you ever grow out your pack of Valley Sundae?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 10, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Anyone know of any seed auction IG pages that frequently have older rado packs? most of the ones i was following are inactive now. Had a realization that the stinky fuely lemon pledge terps of OG simply are my favorite and i have enough gushers crosses. Hey @Officialoracle420 did you ever grow out your pack of Valley Sundae?


No not yet.


----------



## StickyShadow (Oct 10, 2021)

So my Fatty Cakes grow is resinous as hell. We have three phenos that all smell like lemon candy. Resin on top of resin.


----------



## StickyShadow (Oct 10, 2021)

I’m at week six and I’m happy as I guy can get. I leave shit for ten week usually but these frosty bugs might come down at 9. Super fast strain with lots of appeal.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 10, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Anyone know of any seed auction IG pages that frequently have older rado packs? most of the ones i was following are inactive now. Had a realization that the stinky fuely lemon pledge terps of OG simply are my favorite and i have enough gushers crosses. Hey @Officialoracle420 did you ever grow out your pack of Valley Sundae?


Skunktek i believe has auctioned off some older rarer packs let me check. Nah either he deleted his posts, or it was another page. if i find it again i’ll let you know. Also pretty sure if it’s not that person whoever does it also auctions off some super fire and rare gear from other breeders as well. Another else was too, then again never purchased from any of them so proceed with caution. Honestly man you might want to check out GLO, because he’s had some older rare packs listed lately.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 10, 2021)

Grape Daiquiri Day 37


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 10, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Anyone know of any seed auction IG pages that frequently have older rado packs? most of the ones i was following are inactive now. Had a realization that the stinky fuely lemon pledge terps of OG simply are my favorite and i have enough gushers crosses. Hey @Officialoracle420 did you ever grow out your pack of Valley Sundae?


Seedpage on IG, OGseedauction on IG, precalyxcollectables on IG are a few I know, use , and trust. If you’re interested in valley sundae pm me. Thanks. I have many others as well. No skinny pockets or haggling please and thanks.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 10, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Seedpage on IG, OGseedauction on IG, precalyxcollectables on IG are a few I know, use , and trust. If you’re interested in valley sundae pm me. Thanks. I have many others as well. No skinny pockets or haggling please and thanks.


thank you kindly. I found a pack of Valley sundae for $50 but i wanted to see a report on the nug/plants before i go for it. I did a search and struck out but saw you had a pack.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Oct 10, 2021)

Any pics of the Bundy grown out of any reports (yield,taste) thinking of grabbing a few packs


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 10, 2021)

So did some work with the ladies and the tent(didn’t take pics of the plants individually), and damn! it looks so much better(at least in my eyes). First row of trellis is down, but need to lower it, and tighten it up. Going to do the second layer this weekend so they can stretch into it, and get better support(especially since damn near everything was almost on the floor by the time they were finished).


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 11, 2021)

Slushers by cannarado. I don’t love it so far.


Whole 4x4 tent is slushers so I better learn to love it. This will be my “Christmas harvest”


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 11, 2021)

i think I'm gonna pull the trigger on baby backs. GMO actually makes some incredible crosses. I ran the chemberrly from exotic genetix (GMOx StrawberriesnCream) and it was fire


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 11, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> i think I'm gonna pull the trigger on baby backs. GMO actually makes some incredible crosses. I ran the chemberrly from exotic genetix (GMOx StrawberriesnCream) and it was fire


anything I’ve ever had with GMO in it has been top notch. Again, can’t believe people sleeping on that GMO cross.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 11, 2021)

Man Uber is only FOURTY doll hairs on rado site. I have an unopened pack, chem d x sundae driver. Someone snag a pack and let’s run some together and compare. Not compete, but compare.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 11, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Man Uber is only FOURTY doll hairs on rado site. I have an unopened pack, chem d x sundae driver. Someone snag a pack and let’s run some together and compare. Not compete, but compare.


you sure its on rados site?


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 11, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Any pics of the Bundy grown out of any reports (yield,taste) thinking of grabbing a few packs


i gave my pack to a friend, ill see if hes running it yet


----------



## BoatyMcBoatface (Oct 11, 2021)

I couldnt find that Uber pack either. 

I did pop half a pack of tropicana gushers today though. Can't find anyone growing these so I'll try to post some shots up here for everyone.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Oct 11, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> i gave my pack to a friend, ill see if hes running it yet


Thanks


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 11, 2021)

Cheetah x MB15 testers(4) day 40…really easy to grow, liked the structure on the front left one the best (in veg) but now it’s my least favorite. 2 on the right would be my choices to run again if I took clones…back right is a heavier feeder but am giving water only in Earth Boxes.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 12, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Slushers by cannarado. I don’t love it so far.
> View attachment 5007663View attachment 5007664View attachment 5007665View attachment 5007666
> 
> Whole 4x4 tent is slushers so I better learn to love it. This will be my “Christmas harvest”


They look pretty sad. Did they wilt at some point? Root issue maybe? I've seen your plants in other threads before and they looked really nice.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 12, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> They look pretty sad. Did they wilt at some point? Root issue maybe? I've seen your plants in other threads before and they looked really nice.


Yes they’re in one gallon pots and with ten hour shifts and we just went up to 60hr weeks it’s tough man. I water every other day but sometimes they do indeed get bone dry before I can get to them. Have too many plants to maintain and more bud than I could ever smoke. Morale is low as far as the grow. It’s really just a “do the best I can” with… not too much effort because I just don’t have a lot of time man. Also a dad to a first grader and have ole lady and cook dinner for us every day… just not enough hrs in the day.

Also.


the Uber is gone. It was 40. But now out of stock. Hopefully one of you guys got the pack or whatever.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 12, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Yes they’re in one gallon pots and with ten hour shifts and we just went up to 60hr weeks it’s tough man. I water every other day but sometimes they do indeed get bone dry before I can get to them. Have too many plants to maintain and more bud than I could ever smoke. Morale is low as far as the grow. It’s really just a “do the best I can” with… not too much effort because I just don’t have a lot of time man. Also a dad to a first grader and have ole lady and cook dinner for us every day… just not enough hrs in the day.
> 
> Also.
> View attachment 5007980
> ...


That's rough. Have you considered trying Blumats? I just started using them during my last grow. It took a while to really fine tune them, but I think I have it down now. It's super nice to walk in, check everything out, then walk back out a few minutes later if I'm busy.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 12, 2021)

I didn’t take pics but there are some gems to be had in the Ruby Frost freebies. YMMV as this was a planned seed run outside. This one I regret not taking cuts of. Barely fed the thing. Pure apple juice smells with decent size yields. Strong enough branches to hold colas. Already doing germination tests of these with a week old dry seeds set. Spoiler alert 2 of 3 popped.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 12, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Yes they’re in one gallon pots and with ten hour shifts and we just went up to 60hr weeks it’s tough man. I water every other day but sometimes they do indeed get bone dry before I can get to them. Have too many plants to maintain and more bud than I could ever smoke. Morale is low as far as the grow. It’s really just a “do the best I can” with… not too much effort because I just don’t have a lot of time man. Also a dad to a first grader and have ole lady and cook dinner for us every day… just not enough hrs in the day.
> 
> Also.
> View attachment 5007980
> ...


the rado mobile site must be different from the regular desktop one. I check often and the sundae driver fems havent been listed on there for a bit now.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 12, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> the rado mobile site must be different from the regular desktop one. I check often and the sundae driver fems havent been listed on there for a bit now.


They dropped a few when the bubblegum dropped. And Uber was still up there a few minutes after it was mentioned


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 12, 2021)

Yeah those SD fems go quick when they get listed. I didn’t even see them last time but I got weed nap and nilla wafer the time before that. 

ECSD/forum x zelatti seedlings are looking pretty shitty. I’m probably going to toss all but one of them and start something else. Pie box is looking fuckin amazing and I’m transplanting 5 of them to go all the way with. I’m sure I’ll find at least two absolute heaters in that batch.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 12, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> They dropped a few when the bubblegum dropped. And Uber was still up there a few minutes after it was mentioned


damn. i snoozed a couple hours too many i guess. i would have ran it with ya @Moabfighter


Havent checked em in a few days, had a welcomed surprise when i checked my cuttings today: ROOTS!
Literally took these cuts with a dirty rusty knife lol.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 12, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Any pics of the Bundy grown out of any reports (yield,taste) thinking of grabbing a few packs


Here’s mine from last year. She ended up getting Botrytis so I salvaged what I can. She was really frosty and smelled like citrusy lucky charms/marshmallow. I only managed to salvage larfy buds, but this is from one seed so don’t take anything to seriously. I got another cross that uses Cap’s BOC Cereal Killer cut (Ice Milk from Wyeast) and I’ve heard great things. I’d say it’s worth hunting through Bundy for sweet cereal terps (maybe not flavor but who knows)


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 13, 2021)

Day 58 over under. Looking forward to this one I’m guessing 70 days give or take? 
Next up are Nila wafer, bday funk and pink bubblegum. 100 percent germ


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 13, 2021)

More roasted garlic margy lol. I’m trying to crowdsource a huge pheno hunt with some other local cultivators. I think I’m up to about 60 beans. I opened the pink bubblegum pack because I’m for sure keeping it. 7 beans as usual.


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Oct 13, 2021)

nc208 said:


> GLO seems to have stepped up their sales. 10 packs of rado gear for 250.
> I scooped up gelato 41 x dosidos by archive for half price and acai z by dying breed for 70$ marked down from 350.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey buds! How'd the Acai Z turn out from dying breed? How long was AVG flower time? Curious bcuz the lineage is intriguing. I just saw on GLO right now and im g going to get it and wondering w/ this congo/nigerian lineage combined with the (Russian kush La cut x SSH x trainwreck)* (*Adonai x Congo Nigerian) X Zkit whast terp profile will be - effects most importantly.


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Oct 13, 2021)

nc208 said:


> GLO seems to have stepped up their sales. 10 packs of rado gear for 250.
> I scooped up gelato 41 x dosidos by archive for half price and acai z by dying breed for 70$ marked down from 350.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey buds- Did you pop those Dying breed acai Z? If so what was your experience? Flowering time/terp profile etc. any knowledge wld be helpful. I have that and the "Russian Kush" from Dying breed but had to pay $120 Acia Z & $100 Russian Kush on GLO RN. I'm very interested in what the ACAI Z has to offer due to the landrace lineage.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 14, 2021)

Apple Fritter x Grape Gasoline, sundae driver, & a few pics of sugar rush #2 around day 42


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 14, 2021)

NW‘s one through four, and then Bazookaz one through three on absolute beast mode except Bazookaz #1, But she’s actually starting to bounce back somewhat. Just going to make sure to defoliate accordingly, and also just ordered some rockwhool cubess


----------



## djsleep (Oct 14, 2021)

17 days into flower. Slap n tickle and melonacci s1 in the back L and R. Left 2 in the front are zawtz/zqueezit x grape pie bx and right 2 in the front are weave match. Got rid of the other slap n tickle today since it was slow through veg and still has no signs of flower while the others are all forming budlets


----------



## CWF (Oct 15, 2021)

djsleep said:


> 17 days into flower. Slap n tickle and melonacci s1 in the back L and R. Left 2 in the front are zawtz/zqueezit x grape pie bx and right 2 in the front are weave match. Got rid of the other slap n tickle today since it was slow through veg and still has no signs of flower while the others are all forming budlets


I got a freebie pack of the zawtz/zqueezit x grape pie bx with my bbg biscotti order. Will be watching to see what ya get!


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 15, 2021)

SMH I'm cool with having to pick a few lower nanners but this is one of the pacifier x apple juice I put in flower about 10 days ago. These were freebies with a 4 pack order a few years ago. I was only able to get 3 of the 12 to germ and now at least one of them has to be chopped.





Really bad taste in my mouth. I want to rid my garden of the other 2 right now because I think this particular cross is just bad juju. Good news is I was looking at veg tent wondering where I was going to put everything lol

Edit: I moved things around to get the other one i have in flower up front so I can keep an eye. The crazy part is 80%of the plant looks female. Just one or two entire branches of ambiguity. If anyone else has any negatives about this freebie please lmk so I can just yank it now


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 15, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> SMH I'm cool with having to pick a few lower nanners but this is one of the pacifier x apple juice I put in flower about 10 days ago. These were freebies with a 4 pack order a few years ago. I was only able to get 3 of the 12 to germ and now at least one of them has to be chopped.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010345
> ...


I just grew them. Yeah bad germ rates but I knew that ahead of time. No herms for me though. Is it from seed or have you cloned it and then flowered the clone ?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 15, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I just grew them. Yeah bad germ rates but I knew that ahead of time. No herms for me though. Is it from seed or have you cloned it and then flowered the clone ?


From seed


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 15, 2021)

Been hearing and seeing a lot of really good things from the Pacifier x Apple Juice freebies other than the germ rates. So personally i would definitely let the other two keep going until the show signs of going left. Also could try taking a clone from a good branch, and running it from clone. Might just be super picky/finicky compared to the others you got running.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 15, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Been hearing and seeing a lot of really good things from the Pacifier x Apple Juice freebies other than the germ rates. So personally i would definitely let the other two keep going until the show signs of going left. Also could try taking a clone from a good branch, and running it from clone. Might just be super picky/finicky compared to the others you got running.


I appreciate the advice. I saw the herm and kind of freaked out like a bitch a little I can't lie lol the herm got the chop and I'm just gonna watch the other ones like a hawk.

Other Rado news..
Boxed wine 2


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 15, 2021)

Well my pheno selection method isn’t foolproof. This is my 3rd place numnum, and I didn’t take clones because she seemed lacking in vigor. I stripped the lowers and stuck her in my 2x2 tent to flower with some scrogged pink grapes without even transplanting her. She exploded and is looking super fire now. I think the phenos I took clones of will be even better but there’s a good chance I’ll try to reveg this one, although I do have another full pack of that strain so we’ll see. The one I have really high hopes for went into flowering a little over a week ago. I’m still pretty sure she’ll be the winner but this one that I sort of wrote off is looking awesome now.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 15, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Huge buds. Mine is kinda underfed and got mauled by thrips back in June so did not reach her full potential. Once I dial her in I think she’ll be incredible for producing weight. First pack of beans I’ve popped where I’m keeping more than one pheno around for good View attachment 4960951


How’s them blue apples


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 15, 2021)

hey @sourchunks howd your candy milks turn out?


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 16, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> How’s them blue apples


My Blue Apples got massively overgrown and the patch ended up a jumble of fallen over goofy shaped buds. I haven't gotten around to sorting it out, but it looks like most of it will become shatter. I mothered all of the plants and will rerun them at some point in the near future.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 16, 2021)

I got a really good almost pure blueberry leaner in my pack, which is what I was after. Short and compact but still vigorous, with frosty blue tinged buds that reek of blueberry. I think I’m going to retire the sour apple leaner since I have a bunch more packs of sour apple crosses and I think I’ll find a better one down the road.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 16, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I appreciate the advice. I saw the herm and kind of freaked out like a bitch a little I can't lie lol the herm got the chop and I'm just gonna watch the other ones like a hawk.
> 
> Other Rado news..
> Boxed wine 2
> View attachment 5010455


We’ve all been there, also do what’s best for you. You know your setup better then anyone else.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 16, 2021)

So what do you all think? Should I back off the nutes or turn down the lights? Honestly I think that it’s just from doing a foliar feed while the lights were still on. I thought it was cool enough but I guess not. Aside from a few crispy margins the plants seem really happy. This only happened on the money gun clones. The numnum in the middle suffered no leaf burn. Zoomed out you can’t even tell that there’s an issue although it’s definitely time to clip some leaves.


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 16, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> hey @sourchunks howd your candy milks turn out?


not bad, i posted some pics on here a while back. The one i kept is very frosty dense with a chem funk aroma.....about to do the first clone run of her


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 16, 2021)

Mine just arrived, and not gonna lie almost shit a brick once i seen the freebies. Been dying to get my hands on the Chem D/Chem Sis x GP bx freebies, and been dying to try a good P 4516 cross that just fell in my lap. Definitely one happy son of a bitch coming home from work to see that.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 16, 2021)

So I think I have my new setup tuned in and am ready to pump out some weight again. If this fails then I’m going back to 3 gallon pots and giving up on experiments altogether. 

The first two rows: Money Guns
Third row: Gucci Links
Fourth and fifth rows: Burn Out (Chron_Don_Genetics)
Last row: Slushers

I gave them their first top two days ago, and they are mostly looking nice. A little funky, but they’ll shape up. There is a runt of Slushers and a super runt of Money Guns. I can live with that. I need to spread them out a little, but I have time.

The Burn Outs are a cross of Fire Alien Kush x Sundae Driver, so Rado is still in the building.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 16, 2021)

The Money Gun runt looks like a PH issue, which is perplexing considering the rest are fine.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 16, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> So I think I have my new setup tuned in and am ready to pump out some weight again. If this fails then I’m going back to 3 gallon pots and giving up on experiments altogether.
> 
> The first two rows: Money Guns
> Third row: Gucci Links
> ...


Definitely looking forward to seeing what you find out of these. Hope you find something you Love man


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 16, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> The Money Gun runt looks like a PH issue, which is perplexing considering the rest are fine.


I had two mutants and one runt in my pack of money gun. One didn’t germinate. Two decent phenos and one absolute heater. I tossed the runt and mutants. I’m so happy with the one really good pheno I found I think I got my money’s worth. I just ordered a pack of envy white lickz from pack banditz, and I’m going to use that to do some work with the super fire money gun I found. I’m excited to see what you find!


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 16, 2021)

I will say people shouldn't have slept on Upside Down Frown. Almost every plant is a keeper. The Bazookaz and Blue Apples didn't live up to their potential due to user error, but the UDF barely noticed. I will probably grow some carnation of Grumpz in every run from now on. I think it might be my all favorite strain.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 16, 2021)

I know someone who’s growing out blinker fluid and I can probably get a cut from him. I thought a lot about getting upside down frown but I passed on the grumpz drop. I grew out the F2 and they were fire but super finicky and the nicest pheno I found had a mutation that I personally hate, when buds start growing out of the fan leaf petioles.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 16, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I know someone who’s growing out blinker fluid and I can probably get a cut from him. I thought a lot about getting upside down frown but I passed on the grumpz drop. I grew out the F2 and they were fire but super finicky and the nicest pheno I found had a mutation that I personally hate, when buds start growing out of the fan leaf petioles.


Really? Personally i found mutants usually yielded like shit, but the ones i’ve found always had the best smoke. Definitely were the biggest pains in the ass to grow though.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 16, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I know someone who’s growing out blinker fluid and I can probably get a cut from him. I thought a lot about getting upside down frown but I passed on the grumpz drop. I grew out the F2 and they were fire but super finicky and the nicest pheno I found had a mutation that I personally hate, when buds start growing out of the fan leaf petioles.


Most people said they were finicky, but my experience has been the opposite for some reason. The Grumpz and the Upside Down Frowns were the strongest, highest yielding out of each grow. I have another pack of Grumpz that I'm going to run after this cycle. I still have about 2g from last winter that I only break out when I'm trying to woo a babe.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 16, 2021)

I meant "strongest" as in growth, just to clarify. They were big plants with big colas. The stems did break kind of easy. I snapped some heads off while defoliating when they were young flowers. A couple of weeks later I couldn't tell though.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 16, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So what do you all think? Should I back off the nutes or turn down the lights? Honestly I think that it’s just from doing a foliar feed while the lights were still on. I thought it was cool enough but I guess not. Aside from a few crispy margins the plants seem really happy. This only happened on the money gun clones. The numnum in the middle suffered no leaf burn. Zoomed out you can’t even tell that there’s an issue although it’s definitely time to clip some leaves.View attachment 5010869View attachment 5010877


I have a runtz cut my buddy bought from Allstar genetics. It handled my foliar ipm like a lil bitch so it might be genetic. None of the other plants in the tent showed any sign of stress from the same spray. It’s like week 5 and smelling awesome tho, didn’t affect flower development(sprayed Athena ipm day 21)


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 16, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Most people said they were finicky, but my experience has been the opposite for some reason. The Grumpz and the Upside Down Frowns were the strongest, highest yielding out of each grow. I have another pack of Grumpz that I'm going to run after this cycle.


I got one female grumpz F2 from the freebies. A Mac / runtz leaner that was very thick. Very easy to grow and nice structure. I’ll probably pop the rest and see what’s up.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 16, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> I got one female grumpz F2 from the freebies. A Mac / runtz leaner that was very thick. Very easy to grow and nice structure. I’ll probably pop the rest and see what’s up.


Nice, been holding onto the freebie pack i got, just got way to many seeds to know what to do with, and still keep ordering more. Hopefully rec passes where i’m at next year, because it’s on and popping then


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 17, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I just grew them. Yeah bad germ rates but I knew that ahead of time. No herms for me though. Is it from seed or have you cloned it and then flowered the clone ?


Is growing from seed but flowering the clones the 'proper' approach to mitigate herm potential? I haven't heard of this before until reading a post on squre1 recommending this due to potential instability. But is this recommended for most seed grows? Have a stellar day everyone!


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 17, 2021)

Boxed wine 1



I can't get a decent shot of her to save my life. Not sure which one is frostiest. They both smell "really good" but kind of generic smell.. have nuttin on the chem d x SD 1 smell wise

BW 2


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 17, 2021)

Chem d x sundae d 1


Stayed shorter. Unbelievable smell.. favorite smell in the tent

CD SD 2 (in back corner behind 1)

About a foot taller. Has a little sweetness to the nose that 1 doesn't. Not as funky. Even though they were both on same blumat res #2 got the brunt of the burn/lockout while I was away for a week.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 17, 2021)

Okay I don’t know for sure how this happened but I’m shocked. I went to check on my plants this morning and one of my pie box looked off. The top part of the main shoot had fallen over, and I found this fucker in my veg tent. Bastard topped one of my plants for me and got a couple drops of undiluted spinosad on it as payment for the work. Looks like pie box is super attractive to caterpillars, and I’m guessing that one came from one of my outdoor plants that I hung up to dry. I’m going to have to look very carefully through all my plants.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 17, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice, been holding onto the freebie pack i got, just got way to many seeds to know what to do with, and still keep ordering more. Hopefully rec passes where i’m at next year, because it’s on and popping then


Man I hope you get rec out there too. I didn’t even realize it was on the table, but then again your state’s government is usually in the news for much different reasons and I can see the mainstream media not wanting to highlight any positive progress out there.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 17, 2021)

Pink grapes clones are just about cured. I took a macro of a bud in natural light on a black backdrop and wow. These clones came out way nicer that the mom.


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 17, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Pink grapes clones are just about cured. I took a macro of a bud in natural light on a black backdrop and wow. These clones came out way nicer that the mom.View attachment 5011596


Yummy


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 17, 2021)

Here are some Red Meds pics, took some tops off last week as the winds were a threat and I didn’t want to lose any.
The rest is below the wall and in the safe zone


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 17, 2021)

Here are some Snooker & Grape Chata pics as well.

Getting real frosty


----------



## Manny199420 (Oct 17, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So what do you all think? Should I back off the nutes or turn down the lights? Honestly I think that it’s just from doing a foliar feed while the lights were still on. I thought it was cool enough but I guess not. Aside from a few crispy margins the plants seem really happy. This only happened on the money gun clones. The numnum in the middle suffered no leaf burn. Zoomed out you can’t even tell that there’s an issue although it’s definitely time to clip some leaves.View attachment 5010869View attachment 5010877


It’s the lights!!! If your using leds dim them I have dealt with the issues lower the nutes does nothing. It’s the light their too intense


----------



## djsleep (Oct 17, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I will say people shouldn't have slept on Upside Down Frown. Almost every plant is a keeper. The Bazookaz and Blue Apples didn't live up to their potential due to user error, but the UDF barely noticed. I will probably grow some carnation of Grumpz in every run from now on. I think it might be my all favorite strain.


I need to try then again next run with the rest of my pack. They're one of the crosses I'm most excited for but went 0 for 3 with them this run. Only one germinated and ended up the only male of this run.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 17, 2021)

Manny199420 said:


> It’s the lights!!! If your using leds dim them I have dealt with the issues lower the nutes does nothing. It’s the light their too intense


Right on yeah my light is probably powerful enough for a 4x4. I usually only run the boards at half power and the strips at 3/4 in my 3x3.


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Oct 17, 2021)

sundae driver


----------



## Piffington69 (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 18, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Man I hope you get rec out there too. I didn’t even realize it was on the table, but then again your state’s government is usually in the news for much different reasons and I can see the mainstream media not wanting to highlight any positive progress out there.


Appreciate it man! LOL hey you’re not wrong. We’re usually on the news for all the wrong reasons. it isn’t officially on the ballot for next year , but there’s a petition going around, and it’s been getting a lot of signatures. Fingers crossed!


----------



## dr.panda (Oct 18, 2021)

Cherry gusher
Smelling like heavy bo, funk, gas, with tiny sweet notes


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 18, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Here are some Red Meds pics, took some tops off last week as the winds were a threat and I didn’t want to lose any.
> The rest is below the wall and in the safe zone
> View attachment 5011612View attachment 5011613View attachment 5011614


I've enjoyed watching your plants overtake that sign pole.


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 18, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I've enjoyed watching your plants overtake that sign pole.


Thanks for the love lusid. It was actually utilized as a nice support too for some thick branches 
Double score.

Won’t be until next summer that they get that big as the off-season they usually stay squat and I keep them pretty low to the ground due to the winds we usually deal with during this time.

Red Meds has been a great yielder and the terps are real nice too. It’s a nice fruity and gassy smell as my wife said. My nose is all over the place these days. It just smells real good and fruity to me. Going to let the bottom half of the plant ripen real well since it’s guarded so maybe it’ll develop into something more.

There were some really good tops off this cultivar, definitely a yielder.


The clone of the Red Meds I have for this off season is already in flower and had a good stretch.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 18, 2021)

Pie box getting ready for a new home soon. The cross is Macrib x sour apple. I can’t remember what Macrib is but I’m hoping sour apple flavors are there. Probably be a minute before I can get this into flower.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 18, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> View attachment 5012094
> 
> Pie box getting ready for a new home soon. The cross is Macrib x sour apple. I can’t remember what Macrib is but I’m hoping sour apple flavors are there. Probably be a minute before I can get this into flower.


Macrib is a grape pie reversal on MAC 1 IIRC. I’m running that one right now too. I popped the whole pack and got 5 that look like they’ll be heaters. One thing I’ve noticed with them is that they’re extremely attractive to caterpillars so I’m never going to run them outside. A while back I got what looked like Eurasian hemp borers on them and they did all kinds of damage to the seedlings, and then just yesterday a bigger green caterpillar (I think they’re cabbage loopers) from my outdoor plants that are hanging up to dry got in my veg tent and topped one of the pie box.


----------



## Usernamenobien (Oct 18, 2021)

I've grown 1 of their strains before & it was decent. It was a cut of apple sundae that actually smelled like apples. Only have 1 pic & that was after curing. Sorry, pic is of 4 strains that had finished up around the same time but it's the stuff next to the sativa donkey d*cks. Yes, had to use the flash because of crap lighting that time, unfortunately.


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 18, 2021)

just ordered that last 2 packs of pink bubblegum from Hembra seed bank. I have a good feeling about this cross.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 18, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> just ordered that last 2 packs of pink bubblegum from Hembra seed bank. I have a good feeling about this cross.


I do too. That and the purple bubblegum are the two that I think will be the most fire, and I’m going to run them together in my next round of beans after the ones I pop today. Today I’m popping a pack of white lickz from envy and a 5 pack of money gun x grape pie bx freebies. The best male will be used on my fire money gun cut, and then I’m going to work on a backcross over the next couple months. I might have to set up a heated outdoor greenhouse with a supplemental light to pull this off but I’m so down for that little home improvement project.


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 18, 2021)

Had Cannarado ever talked about his bubblegum biscotti cut? Or posted pics? Just wondering


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 18, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Is growing from seed but flowering the clones the 'proper' approach to mitigate herm potential? I haven't heard of this before until reading a post on squre1 recommending this due to potential instability. But is this recommended for most seed grows? Have a stellar day everyone!


Yeah. Pop seeds and grow them into moms. Take clones and flower them out. It’s debatable but that what I believe is best.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 18, 2021)

Grape Pie s1 #1


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 18, 2021)

Marmalade #1


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 18, 2021)

Need a name for this (blue apricot sherb x grape gasoline)


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 18, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Mine just arrived, and not gonna lie almost shit a brick once i seen the freebies. Been dying to get my hands on the Chem D/Chem Sis x GP bx freebies, and been dying to try a good P 4516 cross that just fell in my lap. Definitely one happy son of a bitch coming home from work to see that.


Lucky ass.. That 4516 looks killer.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 18, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Need a name for this (blue apricot sherb x grape gasoline)


nice work those cuts look nice.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 18, 2021)

anyone got a skunkmaster cut of gmo who wants to trade for some rado beans or cuts?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 18, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Had Cannarado ever talked about his bubblegum biscotti cut? Or posted pics? Just wondering


The only pic I’ve ever seen is of the reversed plant with male flowers. He posted it on IG back in the spring. In the promo email I’m pretty sure it said he hit a cut of Indiana bubblegum with reversed biscotti and hunted it out of 30 something beans from that cross.

Anyway the whole pack of white lickz and all 5 money gun x grape pie are now in rockwool cubes. This should be interesting. I’m hunting for a male but I’ll definitely save any heaters I find.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 18, 2021)

Speaking of which here’s bubblegum bacio #2 closeup and whole plant towards the end of week 7. I did not expect her to start smelling rather strongly of lemons. I don’t know where that comes from but the lemon and bubblegum terps are smelling incredible on this one. The humidity we had a while ago is gone and I had to put the humidifier back in since some of the lower leaves are drying out. Humidity in the tent was down to the high 20s and now I have it back to a respectable 57%.


----------



## tman42 (Oct 18, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yeah. Pop seeds and grow them into moms. Take clones and flower them out. It’s debatable but that what I believe is best.


I flower out every seed I pop. Not saying one way is better than the other just that I have always flowered out my seeds and run tester seeds all the time without problem.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 18, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Lucky ass.. That 4516 looks killer.


 Might go back and snag Baby Backs or something else i was interested in if there’s a restock.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 18, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Need a name for this (blue apricot sherb x grape gasoline)


Blue Grapicrot Fuel **shrugs** that’s a hard one. Not to mention so many names are taken


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 19, 2021)

tman42 said:


> I flower out every seed I pop. Not saying one way is better than the other just that I have always flowered out my seeds and run tester seeds all the time without problem.


Im pretty sure I have a leak. 2/3 of my over under threw balls, even the keeper I have did but just a couple. I figure its my tent, but didn't know that cloning then flowering might reduce some of this potential. Or maybe more bro-science. .


----------



## BowserME17 (Oct 19, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Macrib is a grape pie reversal on MAC 1 IIRC. I’m running that one right now too. I popped the whole pack and got 5 that look like they’ll be heaters. One thing I’ve noticed with them is that they’re extremely attractive to caterpillars so I’m never going to run them outside. A while back I got what looked like Eurasian hemp borers on them and they did all kinds of damage to the seedlings, and then just yesterday a bigger green caterpillar (I think they’re cabbage loopers) from my outdoor plants that are hanging up to dry got in my veg tent and topped one of the pie box.View attachment 5012120View attachment 5012121View attachment 5012122


Got 3 Pie box, 3 fuzzy wig, and 3 Zeppole at around week 3 in a room. Pie box is looking short and squat while the other two stretching decently


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 19, 2021)

Most of my pie box are too. One, maybe two of them look like they’ll have some decent stretch but the other 3 are definitely going to be short and stocky. I’m definitely interested to see how the fuzzy wig and other money gun crosses do. I had to look zeppole up and that looks super fire. I haven’t run anything with guava gelato yet.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 19, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Im pretty sure I have a leak. 2/3 of my over under threw balls, even the keeper I have did but just a couple. I figure its my tent, but didn't know that cloning then flowering might reduce some of this potential. Or maybe more bro-science. .


Ive had a lot of rado gear throw sacs. My recent run of cocomero f2s , daily biscotti sundae and krabapple have had none. Its half and half for me. Its not fun finding sacs but when you get those heaters with no issues, thats nice. Check for leaks or timer issues. But im guessing its just crap luck.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 19, 2021)

The cocomero. F2s definitely. Have a sweet fruity terp profile. Not super frosty yet but good terps. Also not very branchy . Ive also noticed that the sour apple bring a lot of stretch to some phenos so dont wait to long on flipping them unless they are. Slower growing. One of. My kurple fantasy x sa almost tripled. Luckily its stacking like a champ and has good frost. No apple terps though that i can smell. The daily biscottis are nice buds just not stacking that great.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 19, 2021)

My daily biscotti sundae were really disappointing. I got the v2 purple pheno one and every female lacked vigor and didn’t yield well. Shit luck with that pack I guess. I didn’t find anything worth keeping. The only cocomero pack I popped was watercolor frosting and I had even worse luck with that. Only 6 germinated and all of them were super weak except for one that I’m still growing. Not super vigorous but probably worth flowering if it ends up female. I’m hoping for better luck with the Gallagher when I pop that. I still haven’t had a single plant from Rado throw a single sack or nanner. I’m sure it will happen eventually but I’ve had really good luck so far, maybe it’s because I always pop the entire pack and only save the nicest ones to flower. Usually only 2 or 3 but with the pie box I’m flowering 5 of them because they all look really good.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 20, 2021)

If you guys were me, would you run a pack of Bundy (Cap's BOC x Birthday Cake) or Nila Wafer (Wedding Cake x Sundae Driver) first? I'm torn because I have room in my tent to hunt a single pack. Got lucky and got 9 beans instead of 6 for each, but I already ran one from bundy so I have 8 left.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> My daily biscotti sundae were really disappointing. I got the v2 purple pheno one and every female lacked vigor and didn’t yield well. Shit luck with that pack I guess. I didn’t find anything worth keeping. The only cocomero pack I popped was watercolor frosting and I had even worse luck with that. Only 6 germinated and all of them were super weak except for one that I’m still growing. Not super vigorous but probably worth flowering if it ends up female. I’m hoping for better luck with the Gallagher when I pop that. I still haven’t had a single plant from Rado throw a single sack or nanner. I’m sure it will happen eventually but I’ve had really good luck so far, maybe it’s because I always pop the entire pack and only save the nicest ones to flower. Usually only 2 or 3 but with the pie box I’m flowering 5 of them because they all look really good.


Wait what? So you throw away alot of your plants before you even flower them? 
That seems insane, you more than likely throw out the best most tasty plant from your pack. Some of the nicest tastiest plants I have are slow veging. Most of the time the best plant isn't the most vigorous. Also you think one looks and does great in veg but ends up with not the nicest bud but the one beside it you thought was going to be shit cause it veged slow and grew not as nice ends up being the nicest plant in the pack


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 20, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> If you guys were me, would you run a pack of Bundy (Cap's BOC x Birthday Cake) or Nila Wafer (Wedding Cake x Sundae Driver) first? I'm torn because I have room in my tent to hunt a single pack. Got lucky and got 9 beans instead of 6 for each, but I already ran one from bundy so I have 8 left.


If you can't decide do half pack of each


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> If you guys were me, would you run a pack of Bundy (Cap's BOC x Birthday Cake) or Nila Wafer (Wedding Cake x Sundae Driver) first? I'm torn because I have room in my tent to hunt a single pack. Got lucky and got 9 beans instead of 6 for each, but I already ran one from bundy so I have 8 left.


Couldn’t go wrong with either my pick would be NW though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2021)

Anyone gotten any Rado from Hembra?


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 20, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Anyone gotten any Rado from Hembra?


I did get the Dosidos x LPC. Fast, and I got a free bar of organic soap my wife loved. I would def use them again, but that was my 1 experience.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 20, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> If you guys were me, would you run a pack of Bundy (Cap's BOC x Birthday Cake) or Nila Wafer (Wedding Cake x Sundae Driver) first? I'm torn because I have room in my tent to hunt a single pack. Got lucky and got 9 beans instead of 6 for each, but I already ran one from bundy so I have 8 left.


Nilla definitely


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 20, 2021)

Some Colada and Garanimals


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 20, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Wait what? So you throw away alot of your plants before you even flower them?
> That seems insane, you more than likely throw out the best most tasty plant from your pack. Some of the nicest tastiest plants I have are slow veging. Most of the time the best plant isn't the most vigorous. Also you think one looks and does great in veg but ends up with not the nicest bud but the one beside it you thought was going to be shit cause it veged slow and grew not as nice ends up being the nicest plant in the pack


Nah I know the difference between slow vegging and just plain weak. I’m also limited on space so I’ve gotta be pragmatic with how I approach this. I’m patient with slow vegging plants as long as they’re vigorous. I know some people think it’s important to flower out every single female but that’s also just more of an opinion. The only time I’ll flower out every plant from a pack is if they’re testers or if they all look really good. If they’re marginal I won’t throw them out but rather flower them small in my 2x2. I swear I only throw out actual shitty phenos.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 20, 2021)

Day 65. Here is the Payton x lpc. She is the best looking plant I ran, not the biggest yielder but I’m guessing that I’ll bet 3z dry. It’s in a five gal so I was shooting for 4-5z. Anyway I didn’t clone and I’m going to try my hand at revenging this one. My question is will doing the 48 hours of dark affect the reveg? Or should I just let her have her 12 hours dark, chop while leaving some bud sites, hit with N then into the veg tent?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 20, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Day 65. Here is the Payton x lpc. She is the best looking plant I ran, not the biggest yielder but I’m guessing that I’ll bet 3z dry. It’s in a five gal so I was shooting for 4-5z. Anyway I didn’t clone and I’m going to try my hand at revenging this one. My question is will doing the 48 hours of dark affect the reveg? Or should I just let her have her 12 hours dark, chop while leaving some bud sites, hit with N then into the veg tent? View attachment 5013326View attachment 5013327


The 48 dark won’t affect the reveg. I do 17/7 personally. Any questions lmk


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 20, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> If you guys were me, would you run a pack of Bundy (Cap's BOC x Birthday Cake) or Nila Wafer (Wedding Cake x Sundae Driver) first? I'm torn because I have room in my tent to hunt a single pack. Got lucky and got 9 beans instead of 6 for each, but I already ran one from bundy so I have 8 left.


Nila Wafer, very nice and I’ve grown multiple plants from various breeders of that cross.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 20, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> If you guys were me, would you run a pack of Bundy (Cap's BOC x Birthday Cake) or Nila Wafer (Wedding Cake x Sundae Driver) first? I'm torn because I have room in my tent to hunt a single pack. Got lucky and got 9 beans instead of 6 for each, but I already ran one from bundy so I have 8 left.


Nilla wafer 4 sure. Take clones because that was a good strain from the driver fems. Very popular amongst the radomunity. As well as the kitchen sink.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> My daily biscotti sundae were really disappointing. I got the v2 purple pheno one and every female lacked vigor and didn’t yield well. Shit luck with that pack I guess. I didn’t find anything worth keeping. The only cocomero pack I popped was watercolor frosting and I had even worse luck with that. Only 6 germinated and all of them were super weak except for one that I’m still growing. Not super vigorous but probably worth flowering if it ends up female. I’m hoping for better luck with the Gallagher when I pop that. I still haven’t had a single plant from Rado throw a single sack or nanner. I’m sure it will happen eventually but I’ve had really good luck so far, maybe it’s because I always pop the entire pack and only save the nicest ones to flower. Usually only 2 or 3 but with the pie box I’m flowering 5 of them because they all look really good.


i too am runnin the v2. Mine have vigor and everything i look for. But the stacking isnt really great. I. Think if i re grow 1 and bush it out it would yield fine. Im not dissapointed with any plants so far. Ill get pics up once they start to ripen up.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 20, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Wait what? So you throw away alot of your plants before you even flower them?
> That seems insane, you more than likely throw out the best most tasty plant from your pack. Some of the nicest tastiest plants I have are slow veging. Most of the time the best plant isn't the most vigorous. Also you think one looks and does great in veg but ends up with not the nicest bud but the one beside it you thought was going to be shit cause it veged slow and grew not as nice ends up being the nicest plant in the pack


i have to strongly agree, you never know. Look at mac 1. Yea it grows slow as fuck but that shit is fire


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 20, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Day 65. Here is the Payton x lpc. She is the best looking plant I ran, not the biggest yielder but I’m guessing that I’ll bet 3z dry. It’s in a five gal so I was shooting for 4-5z. Anyway I didn’t clone and I’m going to try my hand at revenging this one. My question is will doing the 48 hours of dark affect the reveg? Or should I just let her have her 12 hours dark, chop while leaving some bud sites, hit with N then into the veg tent? View attachment 5013326View attachment 5013327


Beautiful. Chunkers too damn....Now im thinkin i slept on that lpc drop.


----------



## alphapinene (Oct 20, 2021)

They’re coming along nicely. Transplanted them into 1 gallon pots 4 days ago and the roots are already poking out the holes like crazy..gonna keep them in the 1 gallons for another week then on to the 5 gallons. Forgot to keep track of what plants are what when transplanting like an idiot and now I have no idea what’s apple shine and what’s trop drops...LOL oh well 

 This one i Know for sure is a trop drop ..really like this particular structure


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 20, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Beautiful. Chunkers too damn....Now im thinkin i slept on that lpc drop.


Thanks. Def chunky Nugs that are gonna be a breeze to clean, hardly any leaf in that bud. Compare it to the out of focus plant to the right. I think that's gsc x chem d. Long chunky colas but full of leaf matter ill have to trim around. This plant will take a couple mins


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 20, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Thanks. Def chunky Nugs that are gonna be a breeze to clean, hardly any leaf in that bud. Compare it to the out of focus plant to the right. I think that's gsc x chem d. Long chunky colas but full of leaf matter ill have to trim around. This plant will take a couple mins


my gary piss has no leaves either all bud basically


----------



## jollyboy (Oct 21, 2021)

Anyone have herm issues with single scoop? just found a bunch of nanas one one of mine, 4 weeks in and didn't spot them so my own fault. The others are fine so probs just bad luck


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 21, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> i have to strongly agree, you never know. Look at mac 1. Yea it grows slow as fuck but that shit is fire


I have a clear line between slow vegging and weak. I know I talk a lot about liking big, lanky, fast growing phenos but I don’t toss anything that vegges slow as long as it has a good structure and isn’t obviously stunted or mutated. Like my blueberry leaning blue apples takes forever to veg but has a super robust structure and fire tasty buds. If it’s slow vegging but still a sturdy healthy plant I give it a fair shake. I did flower out every plant at first but quickly realized it wasn’t worth it with the obvious weak plants. I’m not denying that I may have missed out on a couple good phenos this way, but I doubt I missed any long term keepers, and this selection method allows me to pop more beans, which IMO is the best way to find a truly killer pheno that checks all the boxes with zero compromise.

Anyway I just watered the shit out of everything since I’m going to another Phish show. This one is just one night and I’m driving so I don’t think I’ll come back to any nasty surprises. I’ll leave tomorrow morning and be back Saturday night. First road trip for the new truck. Running some jibba jabba again. I haven’t run this cut since I switched to floraflex and damn it makes a difference.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 22, 2021)

Grape Daiquiri day 49


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 22, 2021)

Day 52. MB15 x Cheetah Piss


----------



## Snowback (Oct 23, 2021)

So tidy and orderly-looking.


----------



## Shastafarian (Oct 23, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Day 52. MB15 x Cheetah Piss
> View attachment 5014963
> View attachment 5014987


Yo thats titts right there bud you did your thing on training & veging her, is that 2 plants or how many is that?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 23, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> Yo thats titts right there bud you did your thing on training & veging her, is that 2 plants or how many is that?


4 plants…topped a few times, put down one net and let them grow horizontally a week or so to fill out and then flipped them. With the 4 different plants and not weaving/pulling down branches under the net, the canopy isn’t perfect. But it’s close enough for the HLG600 to manage. Didn’t run any supplemental or side bars this time as I was just trying to throw this grow together after waiting too long to flower out these testers.


----------



## Shastafarian (Oct 23, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> 4 plants…topped a few times, put down one net and let them grow horizontally a week or so to fill out and then flipped them. With the 4 different plants and not weaving/pulling down branches under the net, the canopy isn’t perfect. But it’s close enough for the HLG600 to manage. Didn’t run any supplemental or side bars this time as I was just trying to throw this grow together after waiting too long to flower out these testers.


So you pretty happy with the HLG 600 is it the Rspec? I was wondering myself since I love the quality of flower I get and see from HPS vs LED typically the only thing that outperforms hps imo is the density & kw/hr from not having to cool as much but seems the HLG Rspec is the closest I've seen to HPS quality headstash flower regardlessof the extra cost & heat Ive always been used to managing even in the South. Ive seen some fire LED flower don't get me wrong but I can always see the difference of development in the calyxes and a little bit in the trichomes but with LED they seem to grow almost too dense to allow for proper terpene production inside the flower so when u pop it open u get gooey insides too which when it grows super dense & faster it doesn't have time to develope those trichomes to the level hps does imho. Now this being said the trade off does seem worth to go to LED finally & Im just debating still in my head if its a typical multi rail light 650w then yes the coverage is 5x5 and beats a 1k single bulb but on a HLG 600w rspec it seems to small of a unit to supply much wider coverage then a single bulb 1k/hps. Im more fond of 2- 400w hps over 1k single bulb id get higher quality & larger yields.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 23, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> So you pretty happy with the HLG 600 is it the Rspec? I was wondering myself since I love the quality of flower I get and see from HPS vs LED typically the only thing that outperforms hps imo is the density & kw/hr from not having to cool as much but seems the HLG Rspec is the closest I've seen to HPS quality headstash flower regardlessof the extra cost & heat Ive always been used to managing even in the South. Ive seen some fire LED flower don't get me wrong but I can always see the difference of development in the calyxes and a little bit in the trichomes but with LED they seem to grow almost too dense to allow for proper terpene production inside the flower so when u pop it open u get gooey insides too which when it grows super dense & faster it doesn't have time to develope those trichomes to the level hps does imho. Now this being said the trade off does seem worth to go to LED finally & Im just debating still in my head if its a typical multi rail light 650w then yes the coverage is 5x5 and beats a 1k single bulb but on a HLG 600w rspec it seems to small of a unit to supply much wider coverage then a single bulb 1k/hps. Im more fond of 2- 400w hps over 1k single bulb id get higher quality & larger yields.


Hlg 600 r is an amazing light and definitely will be great in a 5x5 space


----------



## Grower899 (Oct 23, 2021)

Slushers. Kinda mute on smell, kinda fruity. Super frosty. Nice high.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 23, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> So you pretty happy with the HLG 600 is it the Rspec? I was wondering myself since I love the quality of flower I get and see from HPS vs LED typically the only thing that outperforms hps imo is the density & kw/hr from not having to cool as much but seems the HLG Rspec is the closest I've seen to HPS quality headstash flower regardlessof the extra cost & heat Ive always been used to managing even in the South. Ive seen some fire LED flower don't get me wrong but I can always see the difference of development in the calyxes and a little bit in the trichomes but with LED they seem to grow almost too dense to allow for proper terpene production inside the flower so when u pop it open u get gooey insides too which when it grows super dense & faster it doesn't have time to develope those trichomes to the level hps does imho. Now this being said the trade off does seem worth to go to LED finally & Im just debating still in my head if its a typical multi rail light 650w then yes the coverage is 5x5 and beats a 1k single bulb but on a HLG 600w rspec it seems to small of a unit to supply much wider coverage then a single bulb 1k/hps. Im more fond of 2- 400w hps over 1k single bulb id get higher quality & larger yields.


I like my HLG 600 but it’s going on 3 years now and isn’t the RSpec model. I have 2 supplemental lighting bars for added blue/red I usually run to fill out the 4x4. When I buy my next lights it will be bars for better dispersion or smaller units to space them apart. It wouldn’t be enough light in a 5x5 without a lighting rail.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 23, 2021)

Two of the Bazookaz, and last one is the Nilla Wafer. This is before i accidentally dropped the carbon filter while working in the tent, and accidentally bumped it. Didn’t snap any other branches, but bent one of the main tops to one of the Bazookaz pretty bad. Hopefully it makes it, but it got bent pretty hard. So I’m going to keep my eye on it, and also put a little aloe where it got burnt. Week 2 into the flip.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 23, 2021)

YeagerBomb420 said:


> Hey buds- Did you pop those Dying breed acai Z? If so what was your experience? Flowering time/terp profile etc. any knowledge wld be helpful. I have that and the "Russian Kush" from Dying breed but had to pay $120 Acia Z & $100 Russian Kush on GLO RN. I'm very interested in what the ACAI Z has to offer due to the landrace lineage.


Not sure if anyone answered your question here, but yight get a some more helpful advice in on of the dying breeds threads, or even one of the GLO threads. Not being rude, because i’m definitely guilty of talking about other breeders gear in this thread/and others. Hope i could help


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 23, 2021)

just ordered a pack of Nilla Wafer that popped up somewhere, and definitely wasn’t cheap. Want a backup just in case none of the clones root(not going to lie been dropping the ball heavy when it comes to cloning since i really don’t have the time, and attention they need due to work). Thinking about snagging either Peanut Sundae, Valley Sundae, or TriFi Sundae, with Sticky Sundae or Gelato Sundae if they’re still in stock. Anyone run Gelato Sundae, Valley Sundae, or TriFi Sundae? Seen some amazing results from Sticky Sundae and Peanut Sundae, but haven’t seen much if any from the other 3 SD crosses.


----------



## Yts farmer (Oct 24, 2021)

I see nila wafer is popular which is great news but has anybody ran the sundae sunset and sticky sundae?

Peace.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Yts farmer said:


> I see nila wafer is popular which is great news but has anybody ran the sundae sunset and sticky sundae?
> 
> Peace.


Running sundae sunset as we speak !!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 24, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> just ordered a pack of Nilla Wafer that popped up somewhere, and definitely wasn’t cheap. Want a backup just in case none of the clones root(not going to lie been dropping the ball heavy when it comes to cloning since i really don’t have the time, and attention they need due to work). Thinking about snagging either Peanut Sundae, Valley Sundae, or TriFi Sundae, with Sticky Sundae or Gelato Sundae if they’re still in stock. Anyone run Gelato Sundae, Valley Sundae, or TriFi Sundae? Seen some amazing results from Sticky Sundae and Peanut Sundae, but haven’t seen much if any from the other 3 SD crosses.


what do you use for cloning? I use a floraflex incubator tray and root riots. I just went out of town and had to leave it for 48 hours. I put some extra water in the lower tray and when I got back all the beans I had in there had sprouted (13 white lickz and 5 money gun x GP) and all my clones were rooted and healthy. It’s honestly a pretty low maintenance setup and I haven’t had a single clone fail since I ditched the aero cloner (sorry aero cloner fans).

Anyway here’s a couple shots from my 2x2 tent. My loud pink runtz leaning pink grapes and this numnum that I’m definitely gonna have to reveg.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 24, 2021)

So much fire in this thread. You guys are killin it.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Yts farmer said:


> I see nila wafer is popular which is great news but has anybody ran the sundae sunset and sticky sundae?
> 
> Peace.


Ran sticky sundae a while back. a crowd favorite.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 24, 2021)

i know some of yall use straw as a top cover for your soil, anyone topdress on top of that? im thinking my girls could use some love but the thought of removing straw from 15 pots makes me wanna cry

Also i started a journal, its mostly Cannarado gear, im going to post more pics/updates there than here, dont wanna spam the thread. feel free to swing by


----------



## BowserME17 (Oct 24, 2021)

some pie box at the end of week 3


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 24, 2021)

BowserME17 said:


> some pie box at the end of week 3View attachment 5016282View attachment 5016283


I can’t wait for mine to be ready. It’s looking like some serious heaters are in my pack. Speaking of serious heaters, the second bubblegum bacio pheno is looking like the winner out of the tester pack. The terps are absolutely incredible. Like cherry bubble tape. And since the name bubble tape isn’t taken yet that’s what I’m calling this cut.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 24, 2021)

Shastafarian said:


> So you pretty happy with the HLG 600 is it the Rspec? I was wondering myself since I love the quality of flower I get and see from HPS vs LED typically the only thing that outperforms hps imo is the density & kw/hr from not having to cool as much but seems the HLG Rspec is the closest I've seen to HPS quality headstash flower regardlessof the extra cost & heat Ive always been used to managing even in the South. Ive seen some fire LED flower don't get me wrong but I can always see the difference of development in the calyxes and a little bit in the trichomes but with LED they seem to grow almost too dense to allow for proper terpene production inside the flower so when u pop it open u get gooey insides too which when it grows super dense & faster it doesn't have time to develope those trichomes to the level hps does imho. Now this being said the trade off does seem worth to go to LED finally & Im just debating still in my head if its a typical multi rail light 650w then yes the coverage is 5x5 and beats a 1k single bulb but on a HLG 600w rspec it seems to small of a unit to supply much wider coverage then a single bulb 1k/hps. Im more fond of 2- 400w hps over 1k single bulb id get higher quality & larger yields.


There is a guy that I sometimes check out on IG who uses a bunch of cheap Chinese budget Amazon LED boards and he fairly consistently grows some of the nicest LED weed that I have seen. It's quite a sight.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 25, 2021)

Still trying to dial in my hlg600r. Problem is my plants are like 8 inches max from the light and light is as high as it can go and it really purples and reddens my leaves. Doesn’t look normal. Eh.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Still trying to dial in my hlg600r. Problem is my plants are like 8 inches max from the light and light is as high as it can go and it really purples and reddens my leaves. Doesn’t look normal. Eh.


ive had plants get close to the boards, probably more like a foot away, you using a light meter?


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 25, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Still trying to dial in my hlg600r. Problem is my plants are like 8 inches max from the light and light is as high as it can go and it really purples and reddens my leaves. Doesn’t look normal. Eh.


I don't know what they recommend for the 600 but for my 650, they recommend 30" from canopy. You dimming or running 100%?


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 25, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> ive had plants get close to the boards, probably more like a foot away, you using a light meter?





thctimmy said:


> I don't know what they recommend for the 600 but for my 650, they recommend 30" from canopy. You dimming or running 100%?


I’m definitely not doing what’s recommended but my plants got way too tall waiting on last flower run to finish. My orange cookies Mac cap fems I hunted are in veg and about 5 feet tall. Don’t know what to do.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m definitely not doing what’s recommended but my plants got way too tall waiting on last flower run to finish. My orange cookies Mac cap fems I hunted are in veg and about 5 feet tall. Don’t know what to do.


still in veg? ive had that issue once, my solution was go do the unthinkable and i chopped all tops past a certain height. Stunted growth for a second and extended my veg time but it worked lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 25, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> still in veg? ive had that issue once, my solution was go do the unthinkable and i chopped all tops past a certain height. Stunted growth for a second and extended my veg time but it worked lol.


I’m gonna have to fire up the chainsaw and just shave a few feet of those gals I guess. Idk what else to do. It’s a unattractive jungle in veg tent…..


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 25, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m gonna have to fire up the chainsaw and just shave a few feet of those gals I guess. Idk what else to do. It’s a unattractive jungle in veg tent…..


Or maybe lose a plant and get a scrog/training action going?


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m gonna have to fire up the chainsaw and just shave a few feet of those gals I guess. Idk what else to do. It’s a unattractive jungle in veg tent…..


you know those videos of the girls who record themselves cutting their own hair for the 1st time and halfway through they panic cuz it looks terrible? that was me lol. I was thinking "did i just butcher my yield?" but they did great. 

Is it a super stretchy pheno? also how much longer were you planning to veg?


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 25, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> you know those videos of the girls who record themselves cutting their own hair for the 1st time and halfway through they panic cuz it looks terrible? that was me lol. I was thinking "did i just butcher my yield?" but they did great.
> 
> Is it a super stretchy pheno? also how much longer were you planning to veg?


Oh just about two more months waiting on Slushers run to finish…..

This isn’t gonna work. I’m gonna have to add some lights to the veg tent and just run both on flower and start from scratch.

more of a headache than it’s worth right now, the grow. I own over two pounds and smoke between one bowl and one blunt a day and have zero customers. Mans word. Seems my smoke after about 8-9 months gets a sort of “Pickely” smell to it and idk why. I must not dry and cure right because I have some store bought orange cookies Mac over two years old still Smells brand new. Idk man. Been having a rough go. 60hr weeks 10hrs a day doesn’t help.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 25, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> i know some of yall use straw as a top cover for your soil, anyone topdress on top of that? im thinking my girls could use some love but the thought of removing straw from 15 pots makes me wanna cry
> 
> Also i started a journal, its mostly Cannarado gear, im going to post more pics/updates there than here, dont wanna spam the thread. feel free to swing by


You can to dress right on top. I like to still pull it aside, dress, and move back OR put it on top and kinda scratch it in a little.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 25, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m definitely not doing what’s recommended but my plants got way too tall waiting on last flower run to finish. My orange cookies Mac cap fems I hunted are in veg and about 5 feet tall. Don’t know what to do.


Take clones of them and discard the others. Or yeah I’ve chopped them down before and kept going with no issues.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 25, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m gonna have to fire up the chainsaw and just shave a few feet of those gals I guess. Idk what else to do. It’s a unattractive jungle in veg tent…..


That will work perfectly fine. If they have a solid root base, you will be impressed with just how hardy they are when they grow back.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 25, 2021)

Day 52 sugar rush #2 !!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2021)

Snowback said:


> That will work perfectly fine. If they have a solid root base, you will be impressed with just how hardy they are when they grow back.


I second this ^

Chop them plants down to lower growth. As long as there are shoots available the plants will explode back with those big root masses.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 25, 2021)

I have some rado to post in a week or two there almost at the finish line I forgot what I’m growing but I remember one is terp town and it smells and looks amazing 

I might be one of the rare people that prefer my de hps to led I seen someone talking about the rspec and maybe I’ll test it out but for now I’m taking out one of my gavitas and putting back a de hps .. my nugs are nice but there tiny frosty etc but small the led have good trade offs but I think a mix would be optimum


----------



## tman42 (Oct 26, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Oh just about two more months waiting on Slushers run to finish…..
> 
> This isn’t gonna work. I’m gonna have to add some lights to the veg tent and just run both on flower and start from scratch.
> 
> more of a headache than it’s worth right now, the grow. I own over two pounds and smoke between one bowl and one blunt a day and have zero customers. Mans word. Seems my smoke after about 8-9 months gets a sort of “Pickely” smell to it and idk why. I must not dry and cure right because I have some store bought orange cookies Mac over two years old still Smells brand new. Idk man. Been having a rough go. 60hr weeks 10hrs a day doesn’t help.


At this point and with how much you already have I would just clone them all and then veg and flower the clones. Since you are in no hurry for any more herb this would be my solution even though it sucks to do. Good luck and hope all works out.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 26, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Still trying to dial in my hlg600r. Problem is my plants are like 8 inches max from the light and light is as high as it can go and it really purples and reddens my leaves. Doesn’t look normal. Eh.


reduce. The. Power until they look. Healthy my optic 650 vegs. At 24 inches at 25 % any. Stronger they get droopy.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 26, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Oh just about two more months waiting on Slushers run to finish…..
> 
> This isn’t gonna work. I’m gonna have to add some lights to the veg tent and just run both on flower and start from scratch.
> 
> more of a headache than it’s worth right now, the grow. I own over two pounds and smoke between one bowl and one blunt a day and have zero customers. Mans word. Seems my smoke after about 8-9 months gets a sort of “Pickely” smell to it and idk why. I must not dry and cure right because I have some store bought orange cookies Mac over two years old still Smells brand new. Idk man. Been having a rough go. 60hr weeks 10hrs a day doesn’t help.


id make some rosin or bho with all that, plus give some away to get some clients. If you chop in. The right spots you will be fine make sure you leave all the room you will. Need for flower. And read the reccommendatios for that light, leds are not hid lighting. You can get closer when they flower. But vegging they need that. Distance. I made a mistake with mine at first but after a month i dialed. It in. And love my optic 650 light. Do the work now so you can relax in. Flower.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 26, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> what do you use for cloning? I use a floraflex incubator tray and root riots. I just went out of town and had to leave it for 48 hours. I put some extra water in the lower tray and when I got back all the beans I had in there had sprouted (13 white lickz and 5 money gun x GP) and all my clones were rooted and healthy. It’s honestly a pretty low maintenance setup and I haven’t had a single clone fail since I ditched the aero cloner (sorry aero cloner fans).
> 
> Anyway here’s a couple shots from my 2x2 tent. My loud pink runtz leaning pink grapes and this numnum that I’m definitely gonna have to reveg.
> View attachment 5016016View attachment 5016017


Was just using clonex gel, root riot plugs, and the tiny ass tray that came with them from Amazon. Thinking about just ditching the tray, and getting one of those aeroponic cloners, but will take a look into the one you suggested. Appreciate it man.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 26, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m definitely not doing what’s recommended but my plants got way too tall waiting on last flower run to finish. My orange cookies Mac cap fems I hunted are in veg and about 5 feet tall. Don’t know what to do.


Flop the tops. If you run trellis you can lay them on the trellis horizontally. Just do like you would for super cropping. If they’re mid flower they aren’t gonna straighten back out like they normally would cropping them. Prevented many a zotzed top this way personally. The plants in veg just trim them down to a more manageable height and let them throw new shoots for a week or two before flowering.


----------



## CollyBudz (Oct 26, 2021)

Rado x Compound 
Zsa Zsa week 7

Definitely a Zelonatti leaner it smells like a watermelon lemon skittle with a little gas at the end


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 27, 2021)

CollyBudz said:


> Rado x Compound
> Zsa Zsa week 7
> 
> Definitely a Zelonatti leaner it smells like a watermelon lemon skittle with a little gas at the end
> ...


Love this one !!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 28, 2021)

CollyBudz said:


> Rado x Compound
> Zsa Zsa week 7
> 
> Definitely a Zelonatti leaner it smells like a watermelon lemon skittle with a little gas at the end
> ...


I really wanted that one but could never find a pack for sale. Looks awesome!

Anyway here are a couple new pics. I think this second pheno of bubblegum bacio (currently on day 56 of 12/12) is better than the first in every respect except yield. The terps are just amazing. As soon as the 2x2 tent is free I’m going to reverse her and hit all my best cuts. It’s time to stop putting off breeding projects. I think this one will reverse extremely well, but I’ll only find out for sure by trying — I think she’ll add density and fruity bubblegum terps to by best cuts. Also a pic of what’s currently in the 2x2 tent. This is the loud pheno of pink grapes, at day 35 of 12/12. I haven’t tried dialing this one in until now, and she’s crushing it. Slightly lower yield than the other pheno but other than that equal, and definitely superior as far as terps go.


----------



## CollyBudz (Oct 28, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I really wanted that one but could never find a pack for sale. Looks awesome!


TreeStar was the only seed bank that got the Zsa on release and only 10 packs. I struck out and got it when he did a huge restock from non payers a month later. I got super lucky


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 28, 2021)

CollyBudz said:


> TreeStar was the only seed bank that got the Zsa on release and only 10 packs. I struck out and got it when he did a huge restock from non payers a month later. I got super lucky


Definitely. That’s a hell of a score. I’ve seen a few 5 packs of freebies of that one but not many. You’re lucky to have gotten that one. I started focusing on scoring the pink grapes when I came to the realization that the Zsa would be pretty much impossible to secure. I’m hoping to find something at least with similar terps when I start popping the rest of the melonatta and cocomero packs I have.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 29, 2021)

Two of the the Bazookaz and the 4 Nilla Wafers i believe was in a rush taking pics before the lights shut off. Definitely a noticeable difference with the new lights, just wish i had an extra support bar to hang up the third light.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 29, 2021)

Riesling day 56


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 29, 2021)

Nilla Wafer


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 29, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Nilla Wafer
> View attachment 5018838View attachment 5018839


Looking forward to seeing this, are you running a journal? Ive got 4 little ones, im probably a month behind you. Looking good!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 29, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Looking forward to seeing this, are you running a journal? Ive got 4 little ones, im probably a month behind you. Looking good!


This is a clone of my keeper I ran earlier this year. 
here she is late in flower

smells like creamy vanilla red wine slight grape back end . Def a Nilla wafer vibe.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 29, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> This is a clone of my keeper I ran earlier this year.
> here she is late in flower
> 
> smells like creamy vanilla red wine slight grape back end . Def a Nilla wafer vibe.
> ...


Damn! Awesome fucking work! Glad i snagged another pack as a back up


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 29, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn! Awesome fucking work! Glad i snagged another pack as a back up


Yea stoked to find this in the few seeds I popped. Def a favorite amongst the people


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 29, 2021)

Day 57 (apple fritter x grape gasoline) 
Any name ideas ?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 29, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> This is a clone of my keeper I ran earlier this year.
> here she is late in flower
> 
> smells like creamy vanilla red wine slight grape back end . Def a Nilla wafer vibe.
> ...


Looks incredible! I’ve got a pack with 8 beans to run sometime in the near future. I might have to get to that one soon. Did you pop the whole pack or just some?


----------



## TugthePup (Oct 29, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Day 57 (apple fritter x grape gasoline)
> Any name ideas ? View attachment 5019145View attachment 5019146View attachment 5019147View attachment 5019148View attachment 5019149


Painted Pastry


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 29, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Looks incredible! I’ve got a pack with 8 beans to run sometime in the near future. I might have to get to that one soon. Did you pop the whole pack or just some?


im excited to see everyone elses. & just 4 out of the 7 beans


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 29, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> This is a clone of my keeper I ran earlier this year.
> here she is late in flower
> 
> smells like creamy vanilla red wine slight grape back end . Def a Nilla wafer vibe.
> ...


bravo dude that looks top notch


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 30, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> This is a clone of my keeper I ran earlier this year.
> here she is late in flower
> 
> smells like creamy vanilla red wine slight grape back end . Def a Nilla wafer vibe.
> ...


Surprised you're even running nilla wafer beans again...you look like you have the pinnacle nilla wafer pheno with this cut above...that's a fire pheno man, glad I snagged a pack of nilla wafer(thanks nate) a few months back. This strain seems to be a fav and sought after strain from rado fans.

There seems to be 2 very distinct great phenos of the nilla, the purp pheno you have which I like the best, I'm guessing it leans towards the sunday driver and the chunkier green pheno which is also absolute fire, it the one that was used in neptune seedbanks pics of the nilla wafer.


TerrapinBlazin said:


> I really wanted that one but could never find a pack for sale. Looks awesome!


Ya some of those grape gasoline x's went quick and were very hard to get, the grape gas s1, zsa zsa, violet fog and even the gastro pop are hard to get grape gas crosses now. Good thing is from what I've seen even the ones that are still available like gas truffle, and jokerz candy still throw excellent grape gas phenos.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Oct 30, 2021)

Better late than never…


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Day 57 (apple fritter x grape gasoline)
> Any name ideas ? View attachment 5019145View attachment 5019146View attachment 5019147View attachment 5019148View attachment 5019149


Grape Ape


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya some of those grape gasoline x's went quick and were very hard to get, the grape gas s1, zsa zsa, violet fog and even the gastro pop are hard to get grape gas crosses now. Good thing is from what I've seen even the ones that are still available like gas truffle, and jokerz candy still throw excellent grape gas phenos.


I thought about getting the S1 but it was too damn expensive. I’m thinking about maybe getting one more but I popped less than half of my pink grapes beans and found two total heaters. I’m sure I’ll find something equally good or better in the other 8. BTW how about that second set from Vegas last night? Holy fuck! Can’t wait to see what they bring out tonight. Really hoping for foam, and I’m really hoping they finally do a Zeppelin album tomorrow. I’m streaming Vegas but I made it to 4 shows this year (one 3 night and one single night) but didn’t get foam at any of them. Should have found a way to make it to Dick’s.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2021)

Usually don’t get this hype during week three after the flip, but the terps that this Bazookas is already given off is absolutely fucking insane! Super pungent OG Hubba Bubba bubblegum on the front, with a real nice Grape/berry backend. Forgot which number this one was, but pretty sure it was #2 the one that was the most indiana bubblegum dominant structure/leaf structure from the jump. Walked in to check on everything, and got straight bitch slapped from how loud she was!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 30, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Usually don’t get this hype during week three after the flip, but the terps that this Bazookas is already given off is absolutely fucking insane! Super pungent OG Hubba Bubba bubblegum on the front, with a real nice Grape/berry backend. Forgot which number this one was, but pretty sure it was #2 the one that was the most indiana bubblegum dominant structure/leaf structure from the jump. Walked in to check on everything, and got straight bitch slapped from how loud she was!


That’s always good. This bubblegum bacio is the same way. Every time I open the tent it’s just this massive whiff of fruit. Starting to get a little gassy too in the final week. Bubblegum biscotti is some serious fucking heat. First pic is with flash outside the tent and second pic no flash under the LEDs


----------



## eyeslow999 (Oct 30, 2021)

ianc4990 said:


> Cherry pie x cookie crisp f3. Biscotti sherbert. And Daily biscotti v2. Its crazy because its 1 plant from each strain and the other plants look fine. Plants were in the center of the room so idk what could have caused it other than just genetic.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got hermie in roasted garlic margy given to me from Rado because the East cakes were cross contaminated.
> 
> After that and seeing Rado drop a 1,000 crosses since fall last year it's a hard pass on seed packs from him. Proven cuts yes but I never send out untested gear so a millionaire seed seller sure as hell shouldn't be either.
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeslow999 (Oct 30, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You are Slower than the person I am replying too. You have some type of weird Fetish to reply to all my post. Go play with your .....
> 
> As you all can see my simple post was about breeders testing. You see both asking currently for testers/testing to be done.
> 
> You're beyond slow.


Yeah those orange cookies fucked me too.


----------



## eyeslow999 (Oct 30, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> I believe he admitted to having g pollen contamination during his tk91 project. My friends got refunded with a bunch of packs for cannaradosi and the wedding cake cross.


He never pulled the seeds though, just kept selling them. Bad move.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 30, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I thought about getting the S1 but it was too damn expensive. I’m thinking about maybe getting one more but I popped less than half of my pink grapes beans and found two total heaters. I’m sure I’ll find something equally good or better in the other 8. BTW how about that second set from Vegas last night? Holy fuck! Can’t wait to see what they bring out tonight. Really hoping for foam, and I’m really hoping they finally do a Zeppelin album tomorrow. I’m streaming Vegas but I made it to 4 shows this year (one 3 night and one single night) but didn’t get foam at any of them. Should have found a way to make it to Dick’s.


I got lucky and pulled the trigger on the grape gas s1 got off glo when they dropped, they were pricey but not at what they would probably go for now, think I got them at 2 or $250. I snagged up the s1, gastropop(apples & bananas x grapegas), pink certz and the Cali raisins.

Random question- but has ran biscotti by itself? I've heard mixed things about it, was wondering because I have access to a legit cookie fam cut.

And ya man phish has been tearing it up in the west coast.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I got lucky and pulled the trigger on the grape gas s1 got off glo when they dropped, they were pricey but not at what they would probably go for now, think I got them at 2 or $250. I snagged up the s1, gastropop(apples & bananas x grapegas), pink certz and the Cali raisins.
> 
> Random question- but has ran biscotti by itself? I've heard mixed things about it, was wondering because I have access to a legit cookie fam cut.
> 
> And ya man phish has been tearing it up in the west coast.


Id snag it, just because it seems great for breeding. It really adds frost to its crosses thats for sure.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 30, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Day 57 (apple fritter x grape gasoline)
> Any name ideas ? View attachment 5019145View attachment 5019146View attachment 5019147View attachment 5019148View attachment 5019149


wow. Thats a nice one.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 30, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Better late than never…


Nice pickup. I. Had to settle for the only one left, gmo x bubble gum. Which im super stoked for, should be a great cross big bubble gum buds is what i imagine. I kinda wanted 2 packs but my collection is outta hand. Wonder how the zawtz crosses will come out. Rado is killin the seed game i think. Im always amazed at how good the bud is. Glad i chose to invest. In his work. Id love to see some of us cross his stuff and make our own crosses. Thats always been my goal, to find some gems and make my own beans. And im almost done hunting. Hopefully by next. Yr i can do some fem crosses. Id. Also like to cross my purp punch with the mac 1 and see what comes out. Both are frosty as hell. And thier terps and structure are. Good.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 30, 2021)

Here's the cocomero # 5 krabapple#3 the daily biscotti #1 and a couple snaps of the purp punch. The punch is a clone from the archive dispensary.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 30, 2021)

I do have more phenos in the led tent. But these all are looking good under the hps. But wouldnt ya know my coco #5. Clone isnt growin after its transplant and may not pull through. Its. Always. The good ones you loose. Rip grape margy#1


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 30, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> I do have more phenos in the led tent. But these all are looking good under the hps. But wouldnt ya know my coco #5. Clone isnt growin after its transplant and may not pull through. Its. Always. The good ones you loose. Rip grape margy#1


Yesterday a weird little month old Slushers runt died due to damping off. I'm down to three and none of them are very big, but I hope at least one is worth mothering. The Money Guns and Gucci Links have thrived out of the gate.


----------



## cosmicwisdom (Oct 30, 2021)

sundae driver
flavor like white bread


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 30, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Yesterday a weird little month old Slushers runt died due to damping off. I'm down to three and none of them are very big, but I hope at least one is worth mothering. The Money Guns and Gucci Links have thrived out of the gate.


Dampening off sucks It's wierd to sometimes when plants that were thriving in thier last container or clones from a dome that are fully rooted, get transplanted and then just stop doing anything.I had my coco 5 in some coco in a solo cup after it was rooted in the dome. And hardened off. Then the leaves started yellowing and no growth. So I took it outta the solo and put in in a small well drained 3x3 rockwool cube to try and get the rapid rooter to dry out but it's still not doing shit and my rockwool is light but still damp. I'm obviously gonna keep trying, I've had a few of these instances where the plants pull through. Just wierd how they react sometimes to different homes.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 31, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Glad i chose to invest. In his work. Id love to see some of us cross his stuff and make our own crosses. Thats always been my goal,


My entire outdoor run this year was for seed. I have a few rado in the mix. I created my own male and picked one after about a year of testing. I pollinated two phenos of Num Num, Grumpz F2, ruby frost, and birthday funk. I’m glad popped some rado too. Each Lady was very unique and decent yielding and had some terp profiles I don’t have. Had a bunch more ladies but those where the rado.


----------



## BowserME17 (Oct 31, 2021)

Almost end of week 4, first two pics are zeppole, 3rd is fuzzy wig


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 31, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> My entire outdoor run this year was for seed. I have a few rado in the mix. I created my own male and picked one after about a year of testing. I pollinated two phenos of Num Num, Grumpz F2, ruby frost, and birthday funk. I’m glad popped some rado too. Each Lady was very unique and decent yielding and had some terp profiles I don’t have. Had a bunch more ladies but those where the rado.


How did your numnum come out? I’ve got two phenos in flowering and they both look fire, and a third that I’m letting veg for longer. I got this massive gelatti/zelatti leaner flowering that’s looking like she’ll be one of my best ever finds. I can tell she’s going to be super frosty and I think these buds will get really big. I’m shocked by how much this one stretched. Almost tripled in size. I flowered her small and she was raised up on a paint can at first. Now she’s on the floor and is the tallest plant in the tent. This strain is so fucking fire. I’m glad I have one more pack.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 31, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Nice pickup. I. Had to settle for the only one left, gmo x bubble gum. Which im super stoked for, should be a great cross big bubble gum buds is what i imagine. I kinda wanted 2 packs but my collection is outta hand. Wonder how the zawtz crosses will come out. Rado is killin the seed game i think. Im always amazed at how good the bud is. Glad i chose to invest. In his work. Id love to see some of us cross his stuff and make our own crosses. Thats always been my goal, to find some gems and make my own beans. And im almost done hunting. Hopefully by next. Yr i can do some fem crosses. Id. Also like to cross my purp punch with the mac 1 and see what comes out. Both are frosty as hell. And thier terps and structure are. Good.


Yeah I’m jumping into that ASAP. Done putting it off. Trying to get some beans cooking by the end of the year. That bubblegum bacio that’s just about done seems like a great reversal candidate. She’s got vigor, great terps, and probably the densest buds I’ve ever grown.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 31, 2021)

I want to pop some more beans during the new moon this upcoming week. Something by wife told me to do, now I've been popping beans during the new moon phase I have 100% germ rates, it really works. I had good rates before but every single bean has been popping when I germ on a new moon with the wet paper towel method. I have a pack of either money gun or apple flamb'e from rado I might pop.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 31, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> My entire outdoor run this year was for seed. I have a few rado in the mix. I created my own male and picked one after about a year of testing. I pollinated two phenos of Num Num, Grumpz F2, ruby frost, and birthday funk. I’m glad popped some rado too. Each Lady was very unique and decent yielding and had some terp profiles I don’t have. Had a bunch more ladies but those where the rado.


Which strain was the male?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 31, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I want to pop some more beans during the new moon this upcoming week. Something by wife told me to do, now I've been popping beans during the new moon phase I have 100% germ rates, it really works. I had good rates before but every single bean has been popping when I germ on a new moon with the wet paper towel method. I have a pack of either money gun or apple flamb'e from rado I might pop.


both should be great, flambe 4 sure.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 1, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Which strain was the male?


I made a cross couple years ago of Archive’s Slurricane cut I hunted crossed with my Jelly Pie male. Then I hunted those beans for the male I used.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 1, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> How did your numnum come out? I’ve got two phenos in flowering and they both look fire, and a third that I’m letting veg for longer. I got this massive gelatti/zelatti leaner flowering that’s looking like she’ll be one of my best ever finds. I can tell she’s going to be super frosty and I think these buds will get really big. I’m shocked by how much this one stretched. Almost tripled in size. I flowered her small and she was raised up on a paint can at first. Now she’s on the floor and is the tallest plant in the tent. This strain is so fucking fire. I’m glad I have one more pa


Those look sweet. Mine were purple and very candy grape plus some gas. I’m not smoking any because I ran them extra long to make sure the seeds were mature. I’ve got the num num cut I kept going inside but they are completely outrun by my slurricane and Monkey Mints. Not getting much light but the flavor will be more pronounced and I’ll finally get to smoke some by Christmas.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 1, 2021)

That’s cool. I haven’t seen many people grow that one out and mine is just blowing me away. I’d love to see some pics if you have any.


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 1, 2021)

Over under after 10 days hanging. Just over 116g for a five gal, not bad but it’s pure chunky goodness. No idea how it will smoke but I doubt shitty . Looking forward to the next batch coming behind and hoping this reveg works!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 1, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Over under after 10 days hanging. Just over 116g for a five gal, not bad but it’s pure chunky goodness. No idea how it will smoke but I doubt shitty . Looking forward to the next batch coming behind and hoping this reveg works!
> View attachment 5020992
> View attachment 5020994View attachment 5020995


Over 4 zips in a 5 gal not too shabby, you'll probably be able to get those numbers up, bud looks great.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 1, 2021)

nice.... i just started a reveg on a crazy strawberry banana pheno i found. I usually take clones of everything but this run i just didn't have any time or space. Good luck to both of us!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 1, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Over under after 10 days hanging. Just over 116g for a five gal, not bad but it’s pure chunky goodness. No idea how it will smoke but I doubt shitty . Looking forward to the next batch coming behind and hoping this reveg works!
> View attachment 5020992
> View attachment 5020994View attachment 5020995


I hope you succeed bro that cut is bonkers.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 1, 2021)

If anyone wants pink bubblegum or the skittlez. And bacio seedsherenow still has them.


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 2, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> I hope you succeed bro that cut is bonkers.


Will let ya know if she does. Hardest part now is the watering regiment. Its barely drinking anything, I guess its ok to be watering every 5-6 days. Should I do less water, more frequently? Im also thinking to do a bottom feed. I put some EWC and blood meal on top for N, will dress again in another week or so. No idea if she is stable or dying, I guess ill know in a few more weeks hoping to see little growth!


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 2, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Will let ya know if she does. Hardest part now is the watering regiment. Its barely drinking anything, I guess its ok to be watering every 5-6 days. Should I do less water, more frequently? Im also thinking to do a bottom feed. I put some EWC and blood meal on top for N, will dress again in another week or so. No idea if she is stable or dying, I guess ill know in a few more weeks hoping to see little growth!


Don't overwater, feed nitrogen, and transplant into bigger pot of possible. Just a few tips I've seen online
Any other tips I should know about!?


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 2, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Don't overwater, feed nitrogen, and transplant into bigger pot of possible. Just a few tips I've seen online
> Any other tips I should know about!?


Thank you, I appreciate that! This is my first time so I can't recommend anything. I am following what you said other than repot. Like much on the internet I even found one item that recommended cleaning off the medium from the roots and going into a smaller pot. I just kept it in the 5g, top dressed and using RO. Just so odd picking it up and 5 days later feels heavy still. 
On another note, at one time did you run some Jawa pie? I had some going but had to chop things down due to sickness but was curious how that strain is. 
Good luck!


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 2, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Thank you, I appreciate that! This is my first time so I can't recommend anything. I am following what you said other than repot. Like much on the internet I even found one item that recommended cleaning off the medium from the roots and going into a smaller pot. I just kept it in the 5g, top dressed and using RO. Just so odd picking it up and 5 days later feels heavy still.
> On another note, at one time did you run some Jawa pie? I had some going but had to chop things down due to sickness but was curious how that strain is.
> Good luck!


i did run Jawa Pie a couple times. The first time was a few years ago when Vader first released it and it was phenomenal. Sweet Lime cookie terps with frosty dens golfball nugs. The second time a ran it was just recently and i guess Vader used a different male.....needless to say it wasn't the same and it wasn't worth keeping.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 2, 2021)

4/4 (money gin x rainbow crushers) & 3/4 (wedding cake x chem d/sis)


----------



## Bigby (Nov 2, 2021)

I've got a feminized Cannarado Twins here that's kicked out a couple of male flowers on the same node before any pistils that I can see. It's just over a week into 12/12. The two other plants I flipped at the same time as her (a 'Plug Seedbank' Spumoni, and a 'Top Shelf Elite' San Francisco Sour Dough), have both shown pistils and no male flowers. I've got four other plants in the tent a week further into flowering (3 x Cropolope from 'Cream of the Crop', and 1 x Gorilla Girl from 'Sweet seeds'), again all female with no male flowers.

Good that this thread's here. The advice on going steady with nutrients feels like good advice. Pretty sure there aren't any light leaks, because my last few grows have been totally seed free, and all other plants in the tent are straight female. They are all in pretty hot soil though, and have just had a light feed. I've had success in the past pinching the male flowers off, and the pistils have kicked in not long after. Hopefully that will happen here, because by the sounds of it the end result is of sufficient quality to warrant a seed or two in the finished buds. I'll report back when I see how they develop.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 3, 2021)

I scooped up a lemon bubblegum(GAK lemon x bgb).
Seems like there was a lot of talk and excitement leading up to the bubblegum biscotti drop. It was a bit much for a random strain that not much is known about. Has anyone seen the bubble biscotti that is being used itself? I assume the bubble biscotti is Indiana bubblegum x biscotti?

I got caught up in the hype wave and had to have a pack, not going to lie I usually I wouldn't go for a bubblegum cross but I liked the sound of this one and a few others.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I scooped up a lemon bubblegum(GAK lemon x bgb).
> Seems like there was a lot of talk and excitement leading up to the bubblegum biscotti drop. It was a bit much for a random strain that not much is known about. Has anyone seen the bubble biscotti that is being used itself? I assume the bubble biscotti is Indiana bubblegum x biscotti?
> 
> I got caught up in the hype wave and had to have a pack, not going to lie I usually I wouldn't go for a bubblegum cross but I liked the sound of this one and a few others.


I was bummed i missed the drop. Saw rados IG posts about the BBGB and how its ideal for concentrates. Took a look at my bean collection and i realized i didnt miss the party after all, I actually had a BBGB cross before most folks, got this as a freebie pack back during the Grape Pie drop i think


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I scooped up a lemon bubblegum(GAK lemon x bgb).
> Seems like there was a lot of talk and excitement leading up to the bubblegum biscotti drop. It was a bit much for a random strain that not much is known about. Has anyone seen the bubble biscotti that is being used itself? I assume the bubble biscotti is Indiana bubblegum x biscotti?
> 
> I got caught up in the hype wave and had to have a pack, not going to lie I usually I wouldn't go for a bubblegum cross but I liked the sound of this one and a few others.


I wanted to grab that, but my money situation wouldn't have been happy. I don't have any lemons in my stable currently. Lemon is probably my favorite terpene.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 3, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I wanted to grab that, but my money situation wouldn't have been happy. I don't have any lemons in my stable currently. Lemon is probably my favorite terpene.


I also love lemon terps, especially when puffin on a nice raw cone spliff. Some people don't like lemon terps and I never understood that, feel like lemon translates well to cannabis tastes. Different tastes I guess


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I also have loved lemon terps, especially when puffin on a nice raw cone spliff. Some people don't like lemon terps and I never understood that, feel like lemon translates well to cannabis tastes. Different tastes I guess


If there is going to be some sort of lemon Cheetah Piss I'll be all over that. Anyone know what that drop is supposed to happen? I haven't seen any updates.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 3, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> If there is going to be some sort of lemon Cheetah Piss I'll be all over that. Anyone know what that drop is supposed to happen? I haven't seen any updates.


I have no way to truly try cheetah piss. Anyone have a flavor profil or how the high is?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I scooped up a lemon bubblegum(GAK lemon x bgb).
> Seems like there was a lot of talk and excitement leading up to the bubblegum biscotti drop. It was a bit much for a random strain that not much is known about. Has anyone seen the bubble biscotti that is being used itself? I assume the bubble biscotti is Indiana bubblegum x biscotti?
> 
> I got caught up in the hype wave and had to have a pack, not going to lie I usually I wouldn't go for a bubblegum cross but I liked the sound of this one and a few others.


The Colorado cut of bubblegum that’s circulating around the Denver area is dank and crosses well with biscotti. It is in some local dispo offerings as well like one called “bazookies” that’s all kinds of killer.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 3, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> I have no way to truly try cheetah piss. Anyone have a flavor profil or how the high is?


I’m very bad at describing flavor but it’s like an og with a little bit of ammonia cat piss kinda smell hint of lemon also


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 3, 2021)

For whoever was asking about re veg ect I do it all the time because I’m always hunting and don’t have enough time, space, money, and plant count to have so many clones around. If you want any pointers lmk. Thanks.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 3, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I’m very bad at describing flavor but it’s like an og with a little bit of ammonia cat piss kinda smell hint of lemon also


Looking at the genetics i am surprised there is an ammonia to it. Should be some interesting upcoming crosses.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 3, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Looking at the genetics i am surprised there is an ammonia to it. Should be some interesting upcoming crosses.


It’s not a very prevalent ammonia but something like that like I said bad at describing lol


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 3, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> It’s not a very prevalent ammonia but something like that like I said bad at describing lol


Just admit it already. Rados next drop will basically be rks 2.0


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 3, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> For whoever was asking about re veg ect I do it all the time because I’m always hunting and don’t have enough time, space, money, and plant count to have so many clones around. If you want any pointers lmk. Thanks. View attachment 5022166View attachment 5022167


Definitely would be interested in some pointers, especially since i haven’t been able to get any rockwhool cubes before flipping the Bazookaz, Nilla Wafers, etc from other breeders.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 3, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Just admit it already. Rados next drop will basically be rks 2.0


Not going to lie this is pretty funny, but with Rado imho i don’t believe he would stoop that low(comparing RKS to Cheetah Piss would be completely dishonest to say the least), and Rado and PNW definitely wouldn’t try to pass it off as having any correlation. Now most other breeders……**shrugs shoulders**. From my understanding i’m pretty sure Cheetah Piss is (Gelato x TK{or 92 OG}) x Lemonade) aka (Gelato #25 or #42x South Florida OG) x Lemon Tree or something like that.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 3, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Not going to lie this is pretty funny, but with Rado imho i don’t believe he would stoop that low(comparing RKS to Cheetah Piss would be completely dishonest to say the least), and Rado and PNW definitely wouldn’t try to pass it off as having any correlation. Now most other breeders……**shrugs shoulders**. From my understanding i’m pretty sure Cheetah Piss is (Gelato x TK{or 92 OG}) x Lemonade) aka (Gelato #25 or #42x South Florida OG) x Lemon Tree or something like that.


I didn't realize it had such a lemony backstory. Well there I go. And if someone could find some true RKS and then create RKS Piss, that would be great.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 3, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Not going to lie this is pretty funny, but with Rado imho i don’t believe he would stoop that low(comparing RKS to Cheetah Piss would be completely dishonest to say the least), and Rado and PNW definitely wouldn’t try to pass it off as having any correlation. Now most other breeders……**shrugs shoulders**. From my understanding i’m pretty sure Cheetah Piss is (Gelato x TK{or 92 OG}) x Lemonade) aka (Gelato #25 or #42x South Florida OG) x Lemon Tree or something like that.


Might have LPC in it


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 4, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> For whoever was asking about re veg ect I do it all the time because I’m always hunting and don’t have enough time, space, money, and plant count to have so many clones around. If you want any pointers lmk. Thanks. View attachment 5022166View attachment 5022167


Dude I've never seen some reveg as much as you! Holy fuck the is time consuming. What's you ratio on the reveg, some don't make it right?


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 4, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Might have LPC in it


Youre correct.

Lemonade x Gelato 42 x london pound cake 97


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 4, 2021)

Bazookaz finally stopped stretching, are already smelling absolutely amazing, and are already starting to put out an amazing amount of trich’s already. Had to cull the smaller one. Definitely overwatered it when i went on a road trip, and wasn’t going to be back for a couple days. Still smell like straight OG Hubba Bubba, grapes, and are even starting to put out some strong gassiness. Really hope those Terps translate to them when they finish, and the smoke. Definitely put way too many in there, so it’s pretty hard to get pics of the Nilla Wafers by themselves. The one in the 2 gallon pot is booming, two in the 2 1/2 quart pots are actually doing pretty well, but one has a real funky OGKB/Cherry Pie leaf structure and branching look to it, and even though it might stress her the fuck out going to try to reveg her. That way i can do a proper run with cuts i take from her


----------



## Bigby (Nov 4, 2021)

The 'Twins' I posted about previously that had shown male flowers at one of the nodes, also showed male flowers at the next node - both before any pistils. I pinched off both sets of male flowers. Today I have noticed pistils in the top couple of nodes, and no further male flowers. She shouldn't be stressed too much now, and I don't have any light leaks - so hopefully with the light feeding as recommended here I'll avoid her becoming too hermie. I'll take a few pictures when she's a bit further along and post them in here.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 4, 2021)

so i decided to pop all 3 packs of Pink BB....i figured it'll give me a good chance at finding the pheno i have in mind. Animal cookie bud structure with BB terps!!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 4, 2021)

droppin (mostly) Rado tonight.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 5, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I didn't realize it had such a lemony backstory. Well there I go. And if someone could find some true RKS and then create RKS Piss, that would be great.


If anyone ever took the true RKS cut / line and sullied it with a hype strain like cheetah piss . Then they should be dragged out in the middle of the street and shot !


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 5, 2021)

Second Snooker that’s in flower


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 5, 2021)

Candy Milk #2 is the clear winner of all my 8 flowering plants right now. Purpling up here at day 2 of week 4. Unlike my 3 bubba crosses from CSI, she had zero balls or nanners on her checkup. Stinking and stacking nicely and showing no stress with certain tops getting over 1100 ppfd. Super happy that i have a healthy clone of her,(especially because this one might unfortunately be pollinated from the 3 queens) will probably make that plant a bushy mom and run a SCROG of the clones. This pheno stretched at least 2x since the flip . lanky fucker

Someone here said that they noticed Gushers dominates all these crosses, and if thats the case im not complaining.
edit: that "someone" was @Officialoracle420 i was too curious had to check lol.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 5, 2021)

Got a cut of the grape gas s1 from cltvtd. See how she does!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude I've never seen some reveg as much as you! Holy fuck the is time consuming. What's you ratio on the reveg, some don't make it right?


Well if everything is done right then it’s basically 100%


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 5, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> droppin (mostly) Rado tonight.
> View attachment 5022734


Them Blue Apples tho! Stoked to pop mine here soon when i can get the BB project going.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 5, 2021)

So much for the other pack of Nila wafer, not going to go on a tangent, but definitely not a very happy camper right now. GLO


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 5, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Candy Milk #2 is the clear winner of all my 8 flowering plants right now. Purpling up here at day 2 of week 4. Unlike my 3 bubba crosses from CSI, she had zero balls or nanners on her checkup. Stinking and stacking nicely and showing no stress with certain tops getting over 1100 ppfd. Super happy that i have a healthy clone of her,(especially because this one might unfortunately be pollinated from the 3 queens) will probably make that plant a bushy mom and run a SCROG of the clones. This pheno stretched at least 2x since the flip . lanky fucker
> 
> Someone here said that they noticed Gushers dominates all these crosses, and if thats the case im not complaining.
> 
> View attachment 5023079


The gushers dominates for sure but there are 50/50 phenos that are so killer. And the gushers dominating is NOT a bad thing hahah

ps. My tenacious were the worst herms I’ve ever had in my whole grow career. Every one of them. Beware.


----------



## Cavuccik (Nov 5, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Candy Milk #2 is the clear winner of all my 8 flowering plants right now. Purpling up here at day 2 of week 4. Unlike my 3 bubba crosses from CSI, she had zero balls or nanners on her checkup. Stinking and stacking nicely and showing no stress with certain tops getting over 1100 ppfd. Super happy that i have a healthy clone of her,(especially because this one might unfortunately be pollinated from the 3 queens) will probably make that plant a bushy mom and run a SCROG of the clones. This pheno stretched at least 2x since the flip . lanky fucker
> 
> Someone here said that they noticed Gushers dominates all these crosses, and if thats the case im not complaining.
> 
> View attachment 5023079


Sorry I didn’t catch it mentioned where did you purchase your seeds?
I’m a very newer grower so don’t know much but these look amazing


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 5, 2021)

Cavuccik said:


> Sorry I didn’t catch it mentioned where did you purchase your seeds?
> I’m a very newer grower so don’t know much but these look amazing


thank you! i buy breeder direct 99% of the time, almost positive i got them at radogear.com. Theres plenty of 3rd party vendors that usually have a variety of new and old stock as well.

gotta send cash at radogear. i put mine in a letter sized envelope with the order # written on it and that envelope goes into a bigger priority mail envelope. although i admit ive blindly sent cash in a single envelope without tracking as well. beans showed up.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Them Blue Apples tho! Stoked to pop mine here soon when i can get the BB project going.


Sad I got a super obvious dub floater but hoping for gold


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> So much for the other pack of Nila wafer, not going to go on a tangent, but definitely not a very happy camper right now. GLO


man fuck GLO. I hope you get what you paid for.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 5, 2021)

So… does anyone know what to do about aphids in late flowering? I’d just put the plant outside for the night and let the cold kill them if this plant wasn’t scrogged. Thinking I’ll just pinch off any infested leaves and ride it out.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 5, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So… does anyone know what to do about aphids in late flowering? I’d just put the plant outside for the night and let the cold kill them if this plant wasn’t scrogged. Thinking I’ll just pinch off any infested leaves and ride it out.View attachment 5023302


Stylet oil


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Stylet oil



Damn that shit is expensive. Without going into too many details of my personal life I’m going to be pretty destitute until the 18th.

Would plain food grade white mineral oil work? Maybe with a little polysorbate? Interesting reading here. Don’t know what’s up with the link. It just says “stack path” on my end but it’s instructions for DIY white mineral oil insecticide


StackPath


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 5, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Got a cut of the grape gas s1 from cltvtd. See how she does!


What the heck is citvtd?


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 5, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Damn that shit is expensive. Without going into too many details of my personal life I’m going to be pretty destitute until the 18th.


You can probably get it cheaper from somewhere other than Amazon. You can use it mid-late flower and it won’t mess with the flower. Good stuff if you’re in a bind


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 5, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Over under after 10 days hanging. Just over 116g for a five gal, not bad but it’s pure chunky goodness. No idea how it will smoke but I doubt shitty . Looking forward to the next batch coming behind and hoping this reveg works!
> View attachment 5020992
> View attachment 5020994View attachment 5020995



First sign of reveg on my Strawberry banana. 2 weeks under 24hr light


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> You can probably get it cheaper from somewhere other than Amazon. You can use it mid-late flower and it won’t mess with the flower. Good stuff if you’re in a bind


Yeah I found some on eBay for cheaper. It’s a small bottle though, and it will take some time to get here. If I order it now it won’t ship until Monday. Aphids reproduce so fast that I don’t really want to wait for something to ship. I’ll order some for next time they show up but I think I just have to do spinosad this time.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 5, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> The gushers dominates for sure but there are 50/50 phenos that are so killer. And the gushers dominating is NOT a bad thing hahah
> 
> ps. My tenacious were the worst herms I’ve ever had in my whole grow career. Every one of them. Beware.


The cereal milk is yielding better than the Beaches i ran, although colors and smells are pretty similar. 

Good looking out on the herm warning though, ill definitely check them all again. can never be too safe. Ive never really run anything with visible balls so forgive the dumb question, but can they grow em again? are you safe after one session of castration lol?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 5, 2021)

I’d probably prefer smoking aphids over spinosad at this point depending where in flower you are.

MB15 x CP finishing up. Chopping front left tomorrow where the other 3 are going another week. Colas on 3 of 4 are large hand grenades where the front left is golfballs.

Some DoHo and Cookie Crisp crosses were just thrown into flower in another tent. Also popped a Sundae Driver cross and some Grumpz freebies on Halloween.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 5, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’d probably prefer smoking aphids over spinosad at this point depending where in flower you are.
> 
> MB15 x CP finishing up. Chopping front left tomorrow where the other 3 are going another week. Colas on 3 of 4 are large hand grenades where the front left is golfballs.
> 
> Some DoHo and Cookie Crisp crosses were just thrown into flower in another tent. Also popped a Sundae Driver cross and some Grumpz freebies on Halloween.


fucking glorious. great work


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 5, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> What the heck is citvtd?


they sell clones apparently. no prices listed though


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> The gushers dominates for sure but there are 50/50 phenos that are so killer. And the gushers dominating is NOT a bad thing hahah


Gushers dominating for sure is not a bad thing. I'm with you on that, gushers is fire as fuck...I've ran some gushers dom strains and they always come out great... terpy, purp'd out, frosted to the max buds!


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 6, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> View attachment 5023334View attachment 5023335
> First sign of reveg on my Strawberry banana. 2 weeks under 24hr light


Man I was debating 24 vs 18/6, but I have her with youngsters so opted for 18/6. Thats good to see growth already at 2 weeks! I am 2 weeks today, ill have a look but last I saw were just a few new pistils which I will take to mean she is at least alive. You also have a good deal more foliage, nice work. Sounds yummy


----------



## JojoThug (Nov 6, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> So much for the other pack of Nila wafer, not going to go on a tangent, but definitely not a very happy camper right now. GLO


What did GLO do this time? Keep the cash or fake inventory?? I've been fucked by him as well with fake inventory. Ppl need to hear the truth


----------



## beercan (Nov 6, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> What did GLO do this time? Keep the cash or fake inventory?? I've been fucked by him as well with fake inventory. Ppl need to hear the truth


Damn i have only ordered from glo once, shipping took forever, not sure I'll be a repeat customer after some of the horror stories
Anyways... hows the uber from cannarado?


----------



## JojoThug (Nov 6, 2021)

beercan said:


> Damn i have only ordered from glo once, shipping took forever, not sure I'll be a repeat customer after some of the horror stories
> Anyways... hows the uber from cannarado?


With Uber you'll get either chem dom or sundae dom parents. There's a dude on IG whom recently ran them but no 50/50 phenos found....ill have to find his username for ya... I snagged 8 pks when they were on sale for 40$


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2021)

beercan said:


> Damn i have only ordered from glo once, shipping took forever, not sure I'll be a repeat customer after some of the horror stories
> Anyways... hows the uber from cannarado?


Glo has been solid for me- I've gotten every one of my orders . I have read on here people having issues on here but I think for the most part glo is good. 

Glo's incessant emails are ridiculous but its all a sales tactic, think dude gets worked up if hyped up drops don't move as fast as expected. The truth is a lot of people on here use glo because of one thing- his prices....no other bank can beat his prices, I got some of the grape gasoline from compound/rado for half the price of other banks.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2021)

When's rados next drop happening?


----------



## JojoThug (Nov 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Glo has been solid for me- I've gotten every one of my orders . I have read on here people having issues on here but I think for the most part glo is good.
> 
> Glo's incessant emails are ridiculous but its all a sales tactic, think dude gets worked up if hyped up drops don't move as fast as expected. The truth is a lot of people on here use glo because of one thing- his prices....no other bank can beat his prices, I got some of the grape gasoline from compound/rado for half the price of other banks.


I've received all of my orders but he's never consistent. Its awesome service followed by wtf is this dude doing with my money?!. I also ordered V6 from rado/com thru him bc of the half price but the packaging was super shady. It def looked tampered bc there were 2 diff lines in my cork plug. That was the end of my GLO days. I'll happily pay the tax with other banks


----------



## beercan (Nov 6, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> With Uber you'll get either chem dom or sundae dom parents. There's a dude on IG whom recently ran them but no 50/50 phenos found....ill have to find his username for ya... I snagged 8 pks when they were on sale for 40$


Yeah thats when i got them also
Chem and sundae driver are some of my favorites so i thought why not!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 6, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’d probably prefer smoking aphids over spinosad at this point depending where in flower you are.
> 
> MB15 x CP finishing up. Chopping front left tomorrow where the other 3 are going another week. Colas on 3 of 4 are large hand grenades where the front left is golfballs.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Yeah I’m not sure what to do yet, but I feel like I need to do something about the aphids today. Pretty late flowering. Early week 7 on a fast finisher. This is what the buds on the aphid infested plant look like now. Pretty far along.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> I've received all of my orders but he's never consistent. Its awesome service followed by wtf is this dude doing with my money?!. I also ordered V6 from rado/com thru him bc of the half price but the packaging was super shady. It def looked tampered bc there were 2 diff lines in my cork plug. That was the end of my GLO days. I'll happily pay the tax with other banks


One time I had an order that was taking a while and I emailed but made sure I was polite because a few people told me he can get testy when you email about orders taking to long, other problems, etc. He was cool with me and emailed me right back and got my order out that same week. That being said it shouldn't be like that, customers shouldn't have to walk on eggshells and I have heard of glo getting pissed at his own customers for them asking what's taking so long. I can totally understand why some get fed up with the dude.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 6, 2021)

Also my most likely keeper pheno of numnum — number 2 out of the first pack. Day 30 of 12/12. This pheno has blown me away from the very start.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Nov 6, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> With Uber you'll get either chem dom or sundae dom parents. There's a dude on IG whom recently ran them but no 50/50 phenos found....ill have to find his username for ya... I snagged 8 pks when they were on sale for 40$


Hopefully you have better results than me. Also purchased a pack of Uber during the drop. Recently started a new crop using 2 beans from 6 strains. . Cannarado Pink Bubblegum, Chem D/Original Haze x LPC75, Uber, & Five Alive plus from another breeder wi fi & Ghost Train Pellezinos. All germinated, popped through the growing pod & shed their shells by third day EXCEPT the Ubers. One finally germinated after 5 days but did not have the ass to support the shell or burst through the mix. The second never germinated. All the others are strong & vigorous especially the Five Alives & the Chem d/original haze x LPC75 fem freebies that came with the LPC75 drop. Hopefully it was just a couple dud seeds.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 6, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have some beans if that if you’re looking G


Appreciate ya homie


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 6, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> man fuck GLO. I hope you get what you paid for.


Never had an issue with him, ever, until now. Seems like he might actually be completely walking away this time. Haven’t even got any deals emails, but definitely not complaining. Not a big fan of reading through an email where it feels like someone’s screaming at you to buy their seeds


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm running Hawaiian Faanta I picked up from Glo now he's been good to me on the 4-5 orders I've done


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 6, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> What did GLO do this time? Keep the cash or fake inventory?? I've been fucked by him as well with fake inventory. Ppl need to hear the truth


Honestly would be best for the GLO thread, but i tried ordering a pack of Nilla Wafer, and something from Clearwater. After payment was received haven’t heard a word since, and even referred a buddy and the same thing happened to him except he ordered about a week before me. He tried to get the Nilla wafer as well, and a pack of blueberry Sundae. Which is weird because i literally ordered two packs of blueberry sundae from him about a month to a month and a half ago, and there was no issues at all. They even made it pretty fast(and came with freebies which is the first time i’ve gotten freebies from him other than ones that breeders have given him to give out during their drops). Always have been super polite to him, and he’s always responded to me in an orderly fashion. Just seems like he might be hanging it up for real this time.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 6, 2021)

Yeah GLO has good prices but the service leaves a lot to be desired. I haven’t ordered anything from him since I found pack banditz, although I still might try to get a pack of sugar rush from GLO.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 6, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Honestly would be best for the GLO thread, but i tried ordering a pack of Nilla Wafer, and something from Clearwater. After payment was received haven’t heard a word since, and even referred a buddy and the same thing happened to him except he ordered about a week before me. He tried to get the Nilla wafer as well, and a pack of blueberry Sundae. Which is weird because i literally ordered two packs of blueberry sundae from him about a month to a month and a half ago, and there was no issues at all. They even made it pretty fast(and came with freebies which is the first time i’ve gotten freebies from him other than ones that breeders have given him to give out during their drops). Always have been super polite to him, and he’s always responded to me in an orderly fashion. Just seems like he might be hanging it up for real this time.


If this order was recent he did post on IG like last week that "he needed some time off to handle personal issues" so im guessing he is behind on all kinds of orders and probably not responding to emails. 

I was thinking about ordering more clearwater packs but seen that ig message and figured he'd flake out for a bit. 

I'd say you're probably good but it'll be a longer wait.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 6, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> The cereal milk is yielding better than the Beaches i ran, although colors and smells are pretty similar.
> 
> Good looking out on the herm warning though, ill definitely check them all again. can never be too safe. Ive never really run anything with visible balls so forgive the dumb question, but can they grow em again? are you safe after one session of castration lol?


Sometimes yes, sometimes no haha. These had more balls than pistils. Like 60 balls per plant! I didn’t even try plucking them! 

but the watermelon x zellati/sour diesel threw a few balls, plucked them and they never returned. They probably won’t come back in the clone run.

I did take tenacious clones and I might give those one more go but I was bad.

that being said, I contacted rado and he sent a free pack of my choice plus freebies. Solid in my book.
Also, that being said I’ve had some balls and and there from rado but I also get INCREDIBLE fucking plants. IMO, worth it. Gotta pay to play


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 6, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sometimes yes, sometimes no haha. These had more balls than pistils. Like 60 balls per plant! I didn’t even try plucking them!
> 
> but the watermelon x zellati/sour diesel threw a few balls, plucked them and they never returned. They probably won’t come back in the clone run.
> 
> ...


yeah some genetics are more prone to grow balls and nanners, i dont really ever blame the breeder. I heard a list of all possible herm inducing stressors and it was a long list, several of which ive been guilty of lol. I blame myself if anything for not researching what stuff is herm prone before buying beans


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 6, 2021)

GLO pulled a Calvin Ridely on everyone


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 6, 2021)

Pink Bubblegum couple weeks old. I popped 2 more packs a few days ago 12 popped and 2 duds. So I have 19 total.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 6, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If this order was recent he did post on IG like last week that "he needed some time off to handle personal issues" so im guessing he is behind on all kinds of orders and probably not responding to emails.
> 
> I was thinking about ordering more clearwater packs but seen that ig message and figured he'd flake out for a bit.
> 
> I'd say you're probably good but it'll be a longer wait.


Yeah i seen that post, and totally understand needing some personal time especially when going through rough patches. Then again could’ve given customers a heads up, and at least a little reassurance through email(especially when he was still sending out sales emails after the order was placed).


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 6, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> GLO pulled a Calvin Ridely on everyone


LOL - have him on my fantasy so this hits home.

Grape Gas x Horchata is filling in nicely. Have some great grapey gas smells coming off of her.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 6, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah i seen that post, and totally understand needing some personal time especially when going through rough patches. Then again could’ve given customers a heads up, and at least a little reassurance through email(especially when he was still sending out sales emails after the order was placed).


Oh yeah I'd be annoyed too man so I feel for you.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If this order was recent he did post on IG like last week that "he needed some time off to handle personal issues" so im guessing he is behind on all kinds of orders and probably not responding to emails.
> 
> I was thinking about ordering more clearwater packs but seen that ig message and figured he'd flake out for a bit.
> 
> I'd say you're probably good but it'll be a longer wait.


Dude I was going to as well, glad I saw these post before I placed an order, I'm definitely holding off on ordering thru glo if people aren't getting beans. 

Let's not forget how many times has glo said he going out of biz and he's all done...feel like he pulls this at least once every couple of month, maybe more.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude I was going to as well, glad I saw these post before I placed an order, I'm definitely holding off on ordering thru glo if people aren't getting beans.
> 
> Let's not forget how many times has glo said he going out of biz and he's all done...feel like he pulls this at least once every couple of month, maybe more.


Yeah taking peoples money and not getting stuff out asap is hard to justify for the customer. Hopefully he gets everyone their stuff cuz I love snagging them deals every now and then.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 6, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah taking peoples money and not getting stuff out asap is hard to justify for the customer. Hopefully he gets everyone their stuff cuz I love snagging them deals every now and then.


Who doesn’t love a good STEADLLLL!!! now and then


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah taking peoples money and not getting stuff out asap is hard to justify for the customer. Hopefully he gets everyone their stuff cuz I love snagging them deals every now and then.


Ya I mean from all the talk he doesn't seem worth going thru anymore. It seems he's taking longer and longer now, few people on this thread haven't even got there beans so I'd say the juice is not worth the squeeze at the moment, hopefully he get back on point and get people what they ordered.


JewelRunner said:


> Who doesn’t love a good STEADLLLL!!! now and then


Seriously his customers from rollitup alone probably bought glo 2 or 3 of his exotic cars, lol.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 6, 2021)

Glos garanimals crosses are pretty banging my sis ran a few of them. Not bad at all


----------



## JojoThug (Nov 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude I was going to as well, glad I saw these post before I placed an order, I'm definitely holding off on ordering thru glo if people aren't getting beans.
> 
> Let's not forget how many times has glo said he going out of biz and he's all done...feel like he pulls this at least once every couple of month, maybe more.


For the love of Canna God...you cant believe a fucking word GLO says. He pulls the same stunts over n over n over n over. "Im selling the biz" the truck broke down and it has all the beans in it" "again, im selling the biz" or heres a good one... And if y'all been shopping with him as long as I have you know this one. He pretended to have a partner whom was the one stealing cash payments and whom handle all the shipping. Or how about the time his girlfriend broke up with him now his mom is sick....i mean wtf this dude is legit fuck'd in the head. Im thinking meth or coke bc you just dont behave like that when u smoke herbs


----------



## JojoThug (Nov 6, 2021)

And these comments are completely in the right forum bc you can reach out to Rado, Bloom, & Sin City and they will tell you all the same thing about GLO....
"We don't do business with him anymore"

Thank me later gentlemen. Support banks that support your money. We all know GLO is the cheapest...but its now costing me a piece of mind when I shop with him.


----------



## JojoThug (Nov 6, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Hopefully you have better results than me. Also purchased a pack of Uber during the drop. Recently started a new crop using 2 beans from 6 strains. . Cannarado Pink Bubblegum, Chem D/Original Haze x LPC75, Uber, & Five Alive plus from another breeder wi fi & Ghost Train Pellezinos. All germinated, popped through the growing pod & shed their shells by third day EXCEPT the Ubers. One finally germinated after 5 days but did not have the ass to support the shell or burst through the mix. The second never germinated. All the others are strong & vigorous especially the Five Alives & the Chem d/original haze x LPC75 fem freebies that came with the LPC75 drop. Hopefully it was just a couple dud seeds.


Did you contact Rado? if you truly feel you're not at fault--they'll make it right. Let me know how it plays out


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> And these comments are completely in the right forum bc you can reach out to Rado, Bloom, & Sin City and they will tell you all the same thing about GLO....
> "We don't do business with him anymore"
> 
> Thank me later gentlemen. Support banks that support your money. We all know GLO is the cheapest...but its now costing me a piece of mind when I shop with him.


Just curious but in your post on the last page you said something about glo and fake inventory and tampering like a cork looking odd in a seed pack. 

Did you really think that seeds were possibly switched out or tampered with? Did you grow those seeds out yet? It's honestly hard to believe anyone would pull this shit with seeds these days just seems counterintuitive to making a profit. 

One things I will say is glo kept having a strain the supposedly only 20 or so packs were made of and it seemed every pack was the "last one" yet he kept pumping put what seemed like more the 20 packs.


----------



## JojoThug (Nov 6, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Honestly would be best for the GLO thread, but i tried ordering a pack of Nilla Wafer, and something from Clearwater. After payment was received haven’t heard a word since, and even referred a buddy and the same thing happened to him except he ordered about a week before me. He tried to get the Nilla wafer as well, and a pack of blueberry Sundae. Which is weird because i literally ordered two packs of blueberry sundae from him about a month to a month and a half ago, and there was no issues at all. They even made it pretty fast(and came with freebies which is the first time i’ve gotten freebies from him other than ones that breeders have given him to give out during their drops). Always have been super polite to him, and he’s always responded to me in an orderly fashion. Just seems like he might be hanging it up for real this time.


If that pos fucks you over...lmk and I'll send you some of my Apple Turnover seeds free of charge. Dude, I've been there with this guy and I literally went ape shit on him when I found out he sold me fake Bodhi inventory. (He was selling seeds that were not in his possession and I was waiting over a month for tracking.) Or how about the times he tried to sneak an extra 5/10 bucks on my invoice and I had no choice but to bust him out and tell him I can do the math...i mean the shit just don't stop.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> If that pos fucks you over...lmk and I'll send you some of my Apple Turnover seeds free of charge. Dude, I've been there with this guy and I literally went ape shit on him when I found out he sold me fake Bodhi inventory. (He was selling seeds that were not in his possession and I was waiting over a month for tracking.) Or how about the times he tried to sneak an extra 5/10 bucks on my invoice and I had no choice but to bust him out and tell him I can do the math...i mean the shit just don't stop.


Ya he was known for pulling the shit, selling some pricey packs and then sending an email being like, umm I'm still waiting on the seeds from the breeder. That happened to me with a few clearwater packs. I didn't even bother getting into with him cause I wanted my packs but the whole time I'm thinking, "why the fuck did you list packs and let someone pay for em when you didn't even have them yet?"


----------



## JojoThug (Nov 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just curious but in your post on the last page you said something about glo and fake inventory and tampering like a cork looking odd in a seed pack.
> 
> Did you really think that seeds were possibly switched out or tampered with? Did you grow those seeds out yet? It's honestly hard to believe anyone would pull this shit with seeds these days just seems counterintuitive to making a profit.
> 
> One things I will say is glo kept having a strain the supposedly only 20 or so packs were made of and it seemed every pack was the "last one" yet he kept pumping put what seemed like more the 20 packs.


Bro dont even get me started. But fuck yeh at least someone on here sees the patterns. Ok another story supporting your observations. About 2 years he put up a Cannarado strain on the website named something Lemon (it has a lemon MAC mom) it sold out quick and I emailed him immediately and asked him if he had anymore bc I really wanted them. He said that was the very last pack, there's no more to sell. Ok, so I drop it and I swear to god I saw in recent emails and it was even back up for sale on the site. I have to look up the name of the strain..but i know for a fact im not trippin.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Bro dont even get me started. But fuck yeh at least someone on here sees the patterns. Ok another story supporting your observations. About 2 years he put up a Cannarado strain on the website named something Lemon (it has a lemon MAC mom) it sold out quick and I emailed him immediately and asked him if he had anymore bc I really wanted them. He said that was the very last pack, there's no more to sell. Ok, so I drop it and I swear to god I saw in recent emails and it was even back up for sale on the site. I have to look up the name of the strain..but i know for a fact im not trippin.


The rare pack I was referring to (the strain that not a lot were made) was Clearwater's brainstew(tk x runtz) and I bought a pack...I did always find odd the he kept listing them even though CW himself said there was only a limited number made. Fahk hope I don't have mids I'm my brainstew pack lol... nah I think there good, you just got me thinking though . I've ran a decent amount of clearwater from gli and they were all good & fire...


----------



## JojoThug (Nov 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> The rare pack I was referring to (the strain that not a lot were made) was Clearwater's brainstew(tk x runtz) and I bought a pack...I did always find odd the he kept listing them even though CW himself said there was only a limited number made. Fahk hope I don't have mids I'm my brainstew pack lol... nah I think there good, you just got me thinking though . I've ran a decent amount of clearwater from gli and they were all good & fire...


Im popping those V6 immediately bc Rado sent me a 3pk of V6 fems as my freebs, so I know exactly how those plants smell and the Grape gasoline structure. They were gas af from the early days of veg. I do recommend them.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 6, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Im popping those V6 immediately bc Rado sent me a 3pk of V6 fems as my freebs, so I know exactly how those plants smell and the Grape gasoline structure. They were gas af from the early days of veg. I do recommend them.


Compound did a trash job of packing those grape gas seeds...I picked a bunch of em, got lucky and scored the s1


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 7, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Im popping those V6 immediately bc Rado sent me a 3pk of V6 fems as my freebs, so I know exactly how those plants smell and the Grape gasoline structure. They were gas af from the early days of veg. I do recommend them.


These 13 I'm running almost half you can smell either gas or


Dividedsky said:


> Compound did a trash job of packing those grape gas seeds...I picked a bunch of em, got lucky and scored the s1


Glo had the grape gas S1 & white runtz. i was thinking of grabbing them they were gone quick, i probably should wait until December for the next drop let me know how the v6 turn out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 7, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> These 13 I'm running almost half you can smell either gas or
> Glo had the grape gas S1 & white runtz. i was thinking of grabbing them they were gone quick, i probably should wait until December for the next drop let me know how the v6 turn out.


Compound doing a drop in december?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 7, 2021)

That sucks everyone is having such problems with GLO. I’ve only bought a few packs from them but each successive order took longer to ship. There are so many legit seedbanks out there that I’d rather pay a little more to support the good ones. Take pack banditz for instance. He got totally slammed with that Wolfpack drop last week. The drop happened on a Friday night and I still got my beans in less than a week. Dude always ships super fast and never bullshits you. Fire freebies too. I got a full retail pack of regs as freebies for that order, plus the breeder included fem freebies. Pack banditz doesn’t have quite as big a selection of like lit or clearwater gear as GLO, but his selection is totally decent.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 7, 2021)

Anyway here’s that super frosty numnum that I didn’t clone. I might need some advice on revegging this one because my last reveg attempt appears to have failed. I still think the two phenos that I cloned will be just as good as this one but I want to keep this one around until I’m sure.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Nov 7, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Did you contact Rado? if you truly feel you're not at fault--they'll make it right. Let me know how it plays out


Nah, certainly have my assumptions but will reserve any criticism until I try them again. Was happy to receive 9 beans for $40


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 7, 2021)

The only Rado pack I’ve ever had perform poorly for me was the watercolor frosting. That was a second hand pack so I didn’t hit up PNW about it, but if it ever happens with a pack I buy directly from Radogear I’ll reach out for sure. He’s always super cool.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 7, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Anyway here’s that super frosty numnum that I didn’t clone. I might need some advice on revegging this one because my last reveg attempt appears to have failed. I still think the two phenos that I cloned will be just as good as this one but I want to keep this one around until I’m sure. View attachment 5024253


Its always the good ones we loose..


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 7, 2021)

did anyone get or run. Grape gary?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 7, 2021)

The cheetah crosses are gonna be dope, weve had some good results. I definitely think it adds some bulk to the crosses. Is zawtz or cp next?


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Compound doing a drop in december?


At the emerald cup


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 7, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Glos garanimals crosses are pretty banging my sis ran a few of them. Not bad at all


Running some right now Runtz x to his version of Garanimals, and most admit they look really good so far.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 7, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> The cheetah crosses are gonna be dope, weve had some good results. I definitely think it adds some bulk to the crosses. Is zawtz or cp next?


Was supposed to be Cheetah then Zawtz i believe


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 7, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Anyway here’s that super frosty numnum that I didn’t clone. I might need some advice on revegging this one because my last reveg attempt appears to have failed. I still think the two phenos that I cloned will be just as good as this one but I want to keep this one around until I’m sure. View attachment 5024253


When are you chopping?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 7, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> When are you chopping?


I’m thinking I’ll chop this one at day 63 and today is day 45, so roughly 2.5 weeks from now. We’ll see. She might need 70 days but I’m not totally sure yet. I was planning to ask you directly since you seem to have total mastery over the reveg process.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 7, 2021)

Also flowering is still a ways off for this one, but I’m super excited to find this indica dominant pheno in a sour apple cross (pie box). This one’s also super vigorous.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 7, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Was supposed to be Cheetah then Zawtz i believe


Pretty sure he said cheetah piss January on IG. I entered a few phenos of the fatso x cheetah piss at the mass harvest cup, coming up this weekend. If anyone going hmu


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 7, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Anyway here’s that super frosty numnum that I didn’t clone. I might need some advice on revegging this one because my last reveg attempt appears to have failed. I still think the two phenos that I cloned will be just as good as this one but I want to keep this one around until I’m sure. View attachment 5024253


I just had my first successful reveg and i attribute it to an early start. I found the keeper pheno with probably another 2 weeks of flower to go but i chopped her anyway. I've heard the longer you let them go the longer/harder it is to reveg. The only problem is you don't get a proper smoke test because the bud is a little premature.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 7, 2021)

Man the market is about to be absolutely flooded with cheetah piss fems here in the coming months. I just popped 3 ICC x cheetah piss freebies and I’ve got 10 cheetah piss x bacio fems from that wolfpack drop. The latter of those two is a bacio reversal but the freebies I popped are a cheetah piss reversal. I plan to get a nice selection of both wolfpack and Rado cheetah piss fems. Rado’s will be probably be a little more interesting since all the wolfpack ones are made with hype cuts.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 8, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> I just had my first successful reveg and i attribute it to an early start. I found the keeper pheno with probably another 2 weeks of flower to go but i chopped her anyway. I've heard the longer you let them go the longer/harder it is to reveg. The only problem is you don't get a proper smoke test because the bud is a little premature.


Not true.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 8, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Not true.


any advice sir? i am a rookie with reveg


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 8, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> any advice sir? i am a rookie with reveg


24/7 light and keep the medium moist, well for coco at least. Love revegging in coco. Rarely have any lost. Usually don’t try to monster crop any that are passed the 5-6 week range, but you can still manage it.

you’ll get some weird growth and then slowly one finger leaves and slowly back to normal. It’s a longer process but well worth it.


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 8, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> 24/7 light and keep the medium moist, well for coco at least. Love revegging in coco. Rarely have any lost. Usually don’t try to monster crop any that are passed the 5-6 week range, but you can still manage it.
> 
> you’ll get some weird growth and then slowly one finger leaves and slowly back to normal. It’s a longer process but well worth it.
> View attachment 5024693


Thanks for the input. Ive heard 24 hours and 18/6. Can you tell a layperson like myself the rationale for 24? Are we looking for a certain DLI? I could do 24 hours under my 125, or keep her in the 18/6 room that's at 260...


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 8, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Thanks for the input. Ive heard 24 hours and 18/6. Can you tell a layperson like myself the rationale for 24? Are we looking for a certain DLI? I could do 24 hours under my 125, or keep her in the 18/6 room that's at 260...


The 24-0 for me is cause I just have a shitty blurple in my clone tent. 18/6 would probably work just fine, but I like the 24/0 since I know for sure that it won’t mess around and will reveg for me.

Can’t say I’ve ever done 18/6 cloning or revegging so I can’t speak first hand.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 8, 2021)

I’m curious about the light cycle. I’ve always ran veg and clones on 18/6, but that is because early on I was told that plants always need a break and to only do 24/0 with autoflowers. A lot of cultivators are dogmatic and set in their ways but I’m not one of them. I always have an open mind and I always entertain the possibility that I’m wrong. I also don’t know much about revegging, but I’ll be trying to reveg that numnum pheno in my clone tent.


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 8, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m curious about the light cycle. I’ve always ran veg and clones on 18/6, but that is because early on I was told that plants always need a break and to only do 24/0 with autoflowers. A lot of cultivators are dogmatic and set in their ways but I’m not one of them. I always have an open mind and I always entertain the possibility that I’m wrong. I also don’t know much about revegging, but I’ll be trying to reveg that numnum pheno in my clone tent.


I’ve read some places that clones don’t require much light, and considering my light is maybe like 20W total or probably less, and I don’t get much stretching for light, I feel that’s true.

I enjoy the 24/0 personally too because when I set my plants outside, they flower immediately.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 8, 2021)

Yeah my clone light is super low powered too. I built it out of a single 5000k f series strip but I keep the driver turned down to the lowest possible setting. I’ll keep that in mind about 24/0 helping the plants flower faster. 18/6 is okay for revegging though? I also tried a little monster cropping experiment that I’m hoping will help me improve my reveg skills. If the cuts root and reveg I’ll be a little more confident in my abilities.


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 8, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah my clone light is super low powered too. I built it out of a single 5000k f series strip but I keep the driver turned down to the lowest possible setting. I’ll keep that in mind about 24/0 helping the plants flower faster. 18/6 is okay for revegging though? I also tried a little monster cropping experiment that I’m hoping will help me improve my reveg skills. If the cuts root and reveg I’ll be a little more confident in my abilities.


Getting over 14-14.5 hours of light should definitely stimulate reveg. So the 18/6 should suffice IMO.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> What the heck is citvtd?





lusidghost said:


> What the heck is citvtd?











CLTVTD Nursery


Visit the post for more.




cltvtdmg.com


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 8, 2021)

I have candy milk, watermelon gushers, perpetual motion, cocomero x ecsd/zellati, money gun and Apple zawts at 6 weeks of flower. I’ll update when they get close 

so far from the gushers crosses my favorite by far was the composure. FROSTY purple mouth coating OG. That private reserve is no joke. I had it in 2012 and didn’t realize the way things would go. At the time OG cuts were EVERYWHERE.

now It’s gelato crosses forever lol.


----------



## CollyBudz (Nov 8, 2021)

Zsa Zsa Week 9 update Day 59

Watermelon lemon terps completely gone, now it’s just grape fruit roll up with burnt rubber


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 9, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> any advice sir? i am a rookie with reveg


48hr dark before chop, lights on (17/7) and chop, feed “veg” nutes or if organic whatever you would usually do for veg( I use organic alive veg ferment in soil), and wait. Be very easy on the water since most of plant is gone it will drink WAY less and it’s in shock from being chopped. I dim my leds to 50% same height. Keep leaf surface temp at 82* , humidity 70%, so adjust your environment so… This is what I do basically. I probably use some foliar spray with veg style inputs as well( N, aloe, silica, humic acid) 
Hope this helps.


----------



## alphapinene (Nov 10, 2021)

Trop Drops (Tropicanna x Sour Apple) & Apple Shine (Moonshine Haze x Sour Apple) update. Bushing out real nicely, gonna set up the SCROG in a few days

In Roots Organics/FFOF soil/Perlite using the roots organics line of dry amendments + myco as a top dress watering with hydroguard. Straw mulch


----------



## GnomeChompsky (Nov 10, 2021)

Anyone know if Cannarado is still selling Grape Pie seeds? I can't find a seed bank or shop that carries them anywhere.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hahaha hard to find!! Good luck !! They’re super expensive for sure. Mabye cuts around…


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 10, 2021)

Garanimals aka Grape Animals


----------



## GnomeChompsky (Nov 10, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Hahaha hard to find!! Good luck !! They’re super expensive for sure. Mabye cuts around…


Yeah, I see some clones out there for sale... but no seeds yet. Might have to get some clones and then use one to make feminized seeds with.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 10, 2021)

Slushers #1 by cannarado. #2 and #3 are two weeks ish behind. I’ll be honest these 60 hour work weeks at the end of the year to complete the budget for employees is killing me, and the grow. Ole lady is on watering duty and I often have her do more water than nutes in abundance of caution….. doing what I can. Not my best work, can’t deny.

seems good though. Better than what I thought it would turn out to so far


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Slushers #1 by cannarado. #2 and #3 are two weeks ish behind. I’ll be honest these 60 hour work weeks at the end of the year to complete the budget for employees is killing me, and the grow. Ole lady is on watering duty and I often have her do more water than nutes in abundance of caution….. doing what I can. Not my best work, can’t deny.
> 
> seems good though. Better than what I thought it would turn out to so far
> 
> View attachment 5026144View attachment 5026145


Bro you give yourself hard time too much, those look great !


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2021)

What would you pop next from rado? Can't make up my mind and my veg space is packed and limited, here's some of the options for next phenohunt-

Money gun
Lemon bubblegum
Nilla wafer
Apple fambe'
Gastropop


----------



## CollyBudz (Nov 11, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What would you pop next from rado? Can't make up my mind and my veg space is packed and limited, here's some of the options for next phenohunt-
> 
> Money gun
> Lemon bubblegum
> ...


Gastropop…I have heard it’s a new kinda Blueberry


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 11, 2021)

CollyBudz said:


> Gastropop…I have heard it’s a new kinda Blueberry


Isn't gastropop a collab with compound? Apples and bananas x grap gas? Nothing blueberry in those genetics.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Isn't gastropop a collab with compound? Apples and bananas x grap gas? Nothing blueberry in those genetics.


Ya you're right it's the collab, seems compound is really touting the apples & bananas. From what I've seen- all the grape gas keeper phenos seems to lean toward the grape gasoline>grape pie side of things. The pictures of the all the grape gasoline line phenos worthy of being put up on breeders IG of the all looked the same to me. They are super nice for what it's worth.


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 11, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya you're right it's the collab, seems compound is really touting the apples & bananas. From what I've seen- all the grape gas keeper phenos seems to lean toward the grape gasoline>grape pie side of things. The pictures of the all the grape gasoline line phenos worthy of being put up on breeders IG of the all looked the same to me. They are super nice for what it's worth.


I agree.

I cant say how, because someone would probably loose their job at cookies in Cal. But you can fill in the blanks.

Just got breeder cuts of:

Apples and Bananas
First class funk
Jokerz 31
Big Face
Cheetah piss
Khalifa Mintz aka baby yoda aka baby powder or whatever the hell they call it now. 

Can't wait to give them all a run. Compound seems to be doing their thing.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> I agree.
> 
> I cant say how, because someone would probably loose their job at cookies in Cal. But you can fill in the blanks.
> 
> ...


The owner of compound is Chris, the weasely skinny goober with glasses & what looks like a barcode tat on the front of his neck haha jk. Not to bring old shit but he's not really a breeder and from all accounts stole compound from Jeff who now owns and runs wyeast farms. I don't even know how much % Chris even owns of compound now...pretty sure it's was it was bought out by node labs and cookie fam. Just your typical breeder drama.
Compounds grape gas line looks fire tho


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 11, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> The owner of compound is Chris, the weasely skinny goober with glasses & what looks like a barcode tat on the front of his neck haha jk. Not to bring old shit but he's not really a breeder and from all accounts stole compound from Jeff who now owns and runs wyeast farms. I don't even know how much % Chris even owns of compound now...pretty sure it's was it was bought out by node labs and cookie fam. Just your typical breeder drama.
> Compounds grape gas line looks fire tho


Yes, I know the whole back story and what took place. Ethics aside, I am glad I got a hold of some of the cuts. They will be flowered soon and I will see what they are about. 

Regardless of breeder, i find it valuable when you can find a keeper cut that has been hunted out of many seeds popped. I was a member of black sheep farms (blake barbor) before he switched his business approach to micropropagation and tissue culture classes. He would hunt through hundreds of seed stock to find "the one" and offer that cut to his paying members. It was really a game changer when someone does the hard work for you and you can reap the benefits.


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 11, 2021)

This is the first Snooker of the season, week 8 or 9 now, I’ve been too busy to keep track.


----------



## CollyBudz (Nov 11, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Isn't gastropop a collab with compound? Apples and bananas x grap gas? Nothing blueberry in those genetics.


Blue Power is in there


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 11, 2021)

Does rado have IG page? Seems the ones I followed are… gone?


----------



## JimoTex (Nov 11, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Garanimals aka Grape Animals View attachment 5026087View attachment 5026088


dang thats frosty


----------



## higher self (Nov 11, 2021)

Shave Ice day 42


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 11, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Does rado have IG page? Seems the ones I followed are… gone?


@reallycannarado


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 12, 2021)

GnomeChompsky said:


> Yeah, I see some clones out there for sale... but no seeds yet. Might have to get some clones and then use one to make feminized seeds with.


Radogear has some regs. Id go with those his bx male brings the grape pie resin. Riesling or chocolate pie would be my pics or the trifi. Pie


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 12, 2021)

CollyBudz said:


> Blue Power is in there


Yes but very diluted.

Apples and bananas =( Platinum GSC x ((GDP x blue power)) x Jet Fuel Gelato = (jet fuel x gelato 45) 

Blue power = sour double x master Kush x the white x blue moonshine.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 12, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What would you pop next from rado? Can't make up my mind and my veg space is packed and limited, here's some of the options for next phenohunt-
> 
> Money gun
> Lemon bubblegum
> ...


 tough but prolly flambe. The topanga is a beaut. Jewel runner posted a nice pic of. Topanga lemon that was pretty memorable lol. Or the wafer the one my sis grew smelled like vanilla cake. Up until that i never had anything with wc but this had a uniqe smell.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 12, 2021)

Showed rado the bunk blue apple seeds and he made it better


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 12, 2021)

Marmalade #5


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 12, 2021)

Candy Milk #2 is everything i look for in a pheno. Yield, funk, frost, and bag appeal are off the charts. fist sized nugs are unusual for me. 


another healthy clone added to the family, this one is Money Gun #1


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## YourMarriages (Nov 13, 2021)

Egg roll x grape gas x3
Terp town x1 (the picky one in the corner) 
Granny gone wild x1 next to it. 
Day 16 from flip.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 14, 2021)

I have a bunch of stuff to trim and take pics but I have a few rado seeds and some of them outperformed so far 

la quinta? Bubba x birthday .. 3 of em ? 1 is purple gas

Dubble Sunday = sour dub x sundae driver .. 2 of em ? One made huge nugs with a super gassy smell and just overall look 

Terp town = wedding cake x birthday cake Or birthday pie I don’t remember.. 3 of em ? 2 made some nice nugs and one has a super gassy smell 

I pulled them in stages idk how long I flowered but those should be in the 65 day range so far 67 ..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 14, 2021)

The 2 Bazookaz are looking pretty damn good, and smelling absolutely amazing. Crazy how after only a week(definitely seen a major difference after being gone the whole weekend) the one that i wasn’t even considering that one could even end up being a keeper, in such short amount of time can make you second guess. She’s already packing on some serious frost, definitely is more forgiving/less finicky about the amount of water and nutrients she gets, and seems to be a nice some what of an even balance of terps from both parents. 
Super sweet Grape bubblegum, with earthy/cookie dough funk, and then heavy gas and vicks menthol on the backend.
Then again the girl in pic 2 could end up being a keeper on just her terps alone, especially if she keeps those same terps and keeps getting louder(like an angry girlfriend/baby momma screaming over you to “win” an argument, even if it’s the truth they don’t want to hear, and you’re not raising your voice at all), and translates to the taste. Week five for them was this Friday that just passed, so they still have at least 3 more weeks to go, and hyped to see how they finish(but most importantly how good they taste/smoke). Also will let me know to just get another support bar for the third light, or if i need to upgrade to the 4000’s(400’s)
Will post pics of the Nilla Wafer’s in the am when the lights are on.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 15, 2021)

Pic one and 2 is the only Nilla Wafer in a 2 gallon pot. The other 2 are in 2 1/2 quart pots. Pic 3 is the one i didn’t top, and pic 4 and 5 is the one i did top. Definitely learned my lesson this run about over crowding the tent, and kind of kicking myself for popping the Nilla Wafers and Runtz x GLO’s version of Garanimals. One Nilla Wafer was starting to get necrosis(wasn’t getting enough light penetration, overwatered it, and most likely wasn’t getting good airflow if any at all), so i had to pull it. Same thing with the one Bazookaz. So that’s definitely 100% my fault for grossly over estimating how many 2 gallon pots could fit in it. Left some decent lower branches on each one, so just hoping that i can get a clone to successfully reveg from each one, and give them a proper run before taking any actual keepers.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 15, 2021)

Numnum is looking super fire. The pheno I cloned is looking to be just as good as the one I didn’t and is looking like a bigger yield. Plus she’s super loud. I think I’m going to chop the pheno that I didn’t clone in like a week and a half and try to reveg. Also got the other pheno of pink grapes that I haven’t run as much dialed in. I think this one is the keeper from the first 6 beans. Still have 8 more to hunt eventually.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 17, 2021)

Colada


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 17, 2021)

Slushers number one. Think it’s about there….

no filter or enhancements. Pretty happy with it now


Lower one or one that’s I guess not getting as blasted by the light….


----------



## matthughes68 (Nov 17, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> I agree.
> 
> I cant say how, because someone would probably loose their job at cookies in Cal. But you can fill in the blanks.
> 
> ...


did you get these from leafdoctor? He has the same clones available for sale. Curious how legit these are


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 17, 2021)

matthughes68 said:


> did you get these from leafdoctor? He has the same clones available for sale. Curious how legit these are


I’d be interested in a few of these too. Especially cheetah piss and jokerz #31.

Although for what it’s worth I think my personal selection of pink grapes here would hold its own against any of the hype breeder cuts. Chopping this one tomorrow or Friday. I was worried when aphids showed up in the tent but I’ve gotten rid of most of them and they didn’t even slow this plant down


----------



## matthughes68 (Nov 17, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> I agree.
> 
> I cant say how, because someone would probably loose their job at cookies in Cal. But you can fill in the blanks.
> 
> ...


did you get these from leafdoctor? He has the same clones available for sale. Curious how legit


TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’d be interested in a few of these too. Especially cheetah piss and jokerz #31.
> 
> Although for what it’s worth I think my personal selection of pink grapes here would hold its own against any of the hype breeder cuts. Chopping this one tomorrow or Friday. I was worried when aphids showed up in the tent but I’ve gotten rid of most of them and they didn’t even slow this plant down View attachment 5030751


that looks incredible, I love the colour on it, that would be a great side by side grow if you put your keeper pheno up against a hype breeder cut, btw how does your keeper smoke? A buddy of mine actually picked up the Big Face Cut from leafdoctor recently. I’m waiting for him to give me a cut lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 17, 2021)

matthughes68 said:


> did you get these from leafdoctor? He has the same clones available for sale. Curious how legit
> 
> that looks incredible, I love the colour on it, that would be a great side by side grow if you put your keeper pheno up against a hype breeder cut, btw how does your keeper smoke? A buddy of mine actually picked up the Big Face Cut from leafdoctor recently. I’m waiting for him to give me a cut lol


She’s got great runtz terps with a little extra gas. By far the loudest purple pheno I’ve ever found. Nugs are super dense. Both phenos taste really good but this one is top notch.


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 18, 2021)

matthughes68 said:


> did you get these from leafdoctor? He has the same clones available for sale. Curious how legit


Yes, leafdoctor. I've had a couple of his cuts before via genotypeA2. They were always spot on 100%. Granted those were his standard cuts not the elites. 3 to 5 hundered each. 

I kicked it with his several times in Detroit. His 96 cup wins and reputation at genotypeA2 speaks volumes. I dropped well over 10 thousand dollars with him recently. So I have a bunch of eggs in the same basket, if you know what i mean. The baby yoda was 5k by itself. 

I am sending several into flower in the next couple weeks, Id be happy to report back to you. These cuts were not cheap, I have faith in the man but wont know until I see them at the end of flower.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 18, 2021)

Grape o nade #5


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 18, 2021)

Dubble sundae 


$30 panels putting in work


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 18, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Yes, leafdoctor. I've had a couple of his cuts before via genotypeA2. They were always spot on 100%. Granted those were his standard cuts not the elites. 3 to 5 hundered each.
> 
> I kicked it with his several times in Detroit. His 96 cup wins and reputation at genotypeA2 speaks volumes. I dropped well over 10 thousand dollars with him recently. So I have a bunch of eggs in the same basket, if you know what i mean. The baby yoda was 5k by itself.
> 
> I am sending several into flower in the next couple weeks, Id be happy to report back to you. These cuts were not cheap, I have faith in the man but wont know until I see them at the end of flower.


What is baby yoda? 

I wish you nothing but luck with those new cuts.


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 18, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What is baby yoda?
> 
> I wish you nothing but luck with those new cuts.


I appreciate the good vibes!

The baby yoda is the one I am most excited about.

Its Khalifa kush x the menthol.

I guess there was a bunch of controversy and trade mark infringements about the name. It started out Khalifa mints, then was changed to baby yoda, then compound changed it to what is now baby powder.

Headwater in canada got there hands on it and have been pumping out flowers that look top shelf. With the Canadian market in the toilet and literal pounds available for 5-8 hundred bucks a pop, this is still fetching 250-300 bucks an ounce.

If you get a chance, youtube search "khalifa mints" and there is some young kid that reviews a jar of it, Im drooling over the flowers. I dont get impressed very easy but these flowers look next level.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 18, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Great to hear the reveg is making it. How long has she been in re-veg? I am coming up on end of week 4, I don't see much other than some new pistils. Keeping fingers crossed





thctimmy said:


> Great to hear the reveg is making it. How long has she been in re-veg? I am coming up on end of week 4, I don't see much other than some new pistils. Keeping fingers crossed


This is around 4 weeks reveg under 24hr light


----------



## Bigby (Nov 18, 2021)

Getting some strange things happening with a Cannarado 'Twins' I have 32 days into 12/12. I thought she was hermie at first, after seeing what looked like male flowers. I've had success in the past pinching off male flowers when they showed on female plants (with hermie traits not manifesting that strongly after removing the male flowers). I did that with the suspicious looking flowers on the Twins. I was somewhat less vigilant last week in checking her, and today I noticed some more of what look like proper male flowers. The strange thing is that when you look at them up close they have pistils coming out of them - so they must be female flowers. 

I'm really impressed with it apart from that slight hermie worry - great smell, good vigour, and healthy without too much effort being required. I've got some pictures, but my camera was playing up so I couldn't capture the flowers I'm talking about - but you can see the quality of the genetics from the pics. I've sorted my camera out now, so will try and capture these strange looking calyxs tomorrow. Interested to see if anyone else has experienced anything similar.


----------



## higher self (Nov 18, 2021)

Day 49 Shave Ice. Smells more like fruity hippy soap than sherbet dessert. I’ve got another pheno that I’m flipping in a few days. Hopefully these smoke good bc my veg space is packed out with new stuff to flower.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 18, 2021)

Blue Apricot Sherb x Grape Gasoline #1


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 18, 2021)

I think I’m going to go ahead and chop this numnum tomorrow along with the pink grapes. This is the one I want to try to reveg. Will I be okay leaving just the two lowest branches on or should I leave the next node up as well?

Also a pic of the other pheno. Day 42. I’m pretty sure this other pheno will be just as good but the first one is so fucking frosty. Still the pheno I cloned is also super frosty and also grows like an absolute beast


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 19, 2021)

Leaf Doctor came up on you bro.... big time....dude not too long ago was to broke to have a tree trimming crew come out and remove it from his property... kept begging everyone on IG to take cuts for all this gnarly work that require some heavy duty equipment... dudes a clown show with his 8 million trophies ..... Nobody out here in SoCal would give more than a $100 for any of those Gelato x Gelato x Gelato strains he pushes ... he got called out for not testing his cut for HPLVD and he had meltdown banning anyone who argued with him


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 19, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Leaf Doctor came up on you bro.... big time....dude not too long ago was to broke to have a tree trimming crew come out and remove it from his property... kept begging everyone on IG to take cuts for all this gnarly work that require some heavy duty equipment... dudes a clown show with his 8 million trophies ..... Nobody out here in SoCal would give more than a $100 for any of those Gelato x Gelato x Gelato strains he pushes ... he got called out for not testing his cut for HPLVD and he had meltdown banning anyone who argued with him


Thanks for the feedback. I appreciate hearing all sides of a story. 

Ive been in the game long enough to know its quite the lottery itself, and I am far from naïve or a sucker. I know people talk and claim this or that, I take it all with a grain of salt. I have lost a bunch of times, I have won a bunch too. All in all, life is good.

I say this modestly and with a humble attitude. I can afford to drop 10k on a gamble. 

The truth will show in a couple months from now if the investment was worth it or not. Don't really know the dude that well, and don't really care to. He talks a good game, and the retail store, genotypeA2, has been going strong for several decades. Long before the medical and rec took over the state of Michigan. They continue to pump out top shelf cuts and sell out over and over again. People keep coming back and they keep a constant updated menu and have for years. And that itself speaks volumes. I'm sure genotypeA2 wouldn't risk his business partnering with leaf doctor if there wasn't some truth or factual evidence behind the cuts he offers or the prices he asks.

I do know for fact that myself and several people I know have got cuts from them in the past and have been spot on. In fact, I don't recall anyone personally that purchased a cut that had doubts or was disappointed with what they received and grew out. 

I do agree that I am not interested in his work, breeding's, or any of his personal creations that has won the cups with. I wouldn't waste my time with any of that.

What is in his bank account, or how he spends his money is none of my business. I have spent decent money on cuts from an old hippy that drove around in a rusty old ford pickup truck that were top notch. 

I would be happy to report back the end of January either to vouch for him, or to tell you all he is a crook. Only time will tell now.


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 19, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> I appreciate the good vibes!
> 
> The baby yoda is the one I am most excited about.
> 
> ...


Sucks I could have got Khalifa mints from glo for $80 a pack but got sundae best instead. Still kicking myself


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Nov 19, 2021)

Bigby said:


> Getting some strange things happening with a Cannarado 'Twins' I have 32 days into 12/12. I thought she was hermie at first, after seeing what looked like male flowers. I've had success in the past pinching off male flowers when they showed on female plants (with hermie traits not manifesting that strongly after removing the male flowers). I did that with the suspicious looking flowers on the Twins. I was somewhat less vigilant last week in checking her, and today I noticed some more of what look like proper male flowers. The strange thing is that when you look at them up close they have pistils coming out of them - so they must be female flowers.
> 
> I'm really impressed with it apart from that slight hermie worry - great smell, good vigour, and healthy without too much effort being required. I've got some pictures, but my camera was playing up so I couldn't capture the flowers I'm talking about - but you can see the quality of the genetics from the pics. I've sorted my camera out now, so will try and capture these strange looking calyxs tomorrow. Interested to see if anyone else has experienced anything similar.


Just harvested 2 Twins. The old school chem/sour dubb taste is phenomenal & potencey is high. Yield was 4+ Oz each & should have been higher but their branches weren't strong enough to self support the buds. Had 12 plants flowering and twins were the only 2 with weak branching but no problems with hermies. Looking forward to running Twins again but will definitely include Rhino Skin in their diet.


----------



## Bigby (Nov 19, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Just harvested 2 Twins. The old school chem/sour dubb taste is phenomenal & potencey is high. Yield was 4+ Oz each & should have been higher but their branches weren't strong enough to self support the buds. Had 12 plants flowering and twins were the only 2 with weak branching but no problems with hermies. Looking forward to running Twins again but will definitely include Rhino Skin in their diet.


That's great to hear, thanks for sharing. The one I've got flowering certainly has a proper sour/chem smell. She didn't get that much veg time so the yield won't be great, but i'm certain the quality will be high. 

I have another Twins vegging still that germinated at the same time. I was manifolding it, but one of the sides snapped off. She fully recovered and I've still managed to get her to 8 tops. Looking forward to flowering her when my current girls have finished flowering. I'm guessing she's gonna need some serious support in due course.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 19, 2021)

Remember when White Truffle was 5-10k a cut… it’s $25 now… there isn’t one cut from the last few years that’s anything close to worth this much for genetics on the scene…. Gelato x Everything and naming it something hyped to popular culture aka MSM 

10k for a cut from compound genetics … man I’m sorry but that’s some str8 sucker shit regardless if one can afford it or not… baby yoda isnt going to get u 3k units … 15-17 out here in SoCal the standard for wholesale market nationwide


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 19, 2021)

Think of the amount of seeds you could buy for 10k and how many keeper cuts you'd find in those packs.
But yes it might take some time and patience


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 19, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Remember when White Truffle was 5-10k a cut… it’s $25 now… there isn’t one cut from the last few years that’s anything close to worth this much for genetics on the scene…. Gelato x Everything and naming it something hyped to popular culture aka MSM
> 
> 10k for a cut from compound genetics … man I’m sorry but that’s some str8 sucker shit regardless if one can afford it or not… baby yoda isnt going to get u 3k units … 15-17 out here in SoCal the standard for wholesale market nationwide


You must have not understood. I bought a bunch of cuts for the price mentioned. I was keeping a few on the low, but fick it, here is what I got from dude. 

Cherry lime Runtz
Now N Laterz
Zkittlez x Gelato 25
White truffle
Platinum Lemon cherry gelato
Lemon cherry gelato
Apples and bananas
Cheetah Piss
Gelato 25
Bubble Bath
The Soap
First class funk
Iced Runtz
Big Face
Jokerz 31
Baby Yoda
Red velvet
Yahemi
And a couple more I cant remember. 

I believe that averages out to around 500 bucks a cut give or take. 

And the market in michigan is much different than Socal. The taxes and regulations have skyrocketed prices even black market. You have dip shits lining up at gage paying 20 to 60 dollars for a gram of what they call top shelf. I have no problem getting 2k a unit for just about anything I currently have in my stable. 

I do this for hobby, I have another business non cannabis related and I am extremely comfortable. I don't need the money, I enjoy growing top shelf and shitting on these rip off dispos in my area. This is what I do for fun.


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 19, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> You must have not understood. I bought a bunch of cuts for the price mentioned. I was keeping a few on the low, but fick it, here is what I got from dude.
> 
> Cherry lime Runtz
> Now N Laterz
> ...


Lemon cherry gelato is a good one.

Most of those are popular cuts around here in Cali, but as you mentioned, $500 per on average, and that is what I see some of these other crazy hyped cuts going for on websites.

And if it’s all fun, well hell, you better hang out with your wang out. Let it all out


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 19, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Lemon cherry gelato is a good one.
> 
> Most of those are popular cuts around here in Cali, but as you mentioned, $500 per on average, and that is what I see some of these other crazy hyped cuts going for on websites.
> 
> And if it’s all fun, well hell, you better hang out with your wang out. Let it all out


Yes sir! And these cuts haven't even hit here yet. Everything popular in cali hits here a year or two or three later. 

These local dispos still have gorilla glue on the top shelf LOL. Wasn't everyone in cali growing that in 07-08?


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 19, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Yes sir! And these cuts haven't even hit here yet. Everything popular in cali hits here a year or two or three later.
> 
> These local dispos still have gorilla glue on the top shelf LOL. Wasn't everyone in cali growing that in 07-08?


Oh yeah, it’s actually really hard to find GG4 nowadays, I never minded picking it up cause it was always so good lol.

That’s the unfortunate part of the trends, sometimes your strain gets left behind.

Citrus Sap was another one I loved. It came, and went..


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 19, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Yes sir! And these cuts haven't even hit here yet. Everything popular in cali hits here a year or two or three later.
> 
> These local dispos still have gorilla glue on the top shelf LOL. Wasn't everyone in cali growing that in 07-08?


Im not from the mitten but i have seen some growers there that have some of these on this list already.


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 19, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Im not from the mitten but i have seen some growers there that have some of these on this list already.


I have them now, Im sure a lot of other do too. I never claimed or implied that I was the only one to have these. I got them from a guy here in Michigan that is selling them, so i know other have them too. My point was, they haven't hit mainstream here yet. My local dispos dont offer these yet.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Nov 19, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> I have them now, Im sure a lot of other do too. I never claimed or implied that I was the only one to have these. I got them from a guy here in Michigan that is selling them, so i know other have them too. My point was, they haven't hit mainstream here yet. My local dispos dont offer these yet.


I misinterpreted when you said havent hit in michigan yet. Just because its not in a dispo doesnt mean it's not around.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 19, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> You must have not understood. I bought a bunch of cuts for the price mentioned. I was keeping a few on the low, but fick it, here is what I got from dude.
> 
> Cherry lime Runtz
> Now N Laterz
> ...


this makes more sense bro... u bought everything he offers...Im sure you'll find something very satisfying in that lineup....I thought u dropped 10 racks on 1 strain.... $500 a cut for clean ... harder than average cuts to get it....fair game for sure


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2021)

Man I'm surprised we haven't seen more of those margy crosses. I figured those roasted garlic margies would be more popular than what I've seen on forums or ig.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 19, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man I'm surprised we haven't seen more of those margy crosses. I figured those roasted garlic margies would be more popular than what I've seen on forums or ig.


I plan to do a massive pheno hunt of my 60 something RGM beans at some point. Just waiting for the right time.

Anyway I chopped the numnum and pink grapes in the small tent. There were a lot of aphids. It’s getting down to 34 tonight so I’m going to leave them hanging outside overnight and then working on removing the aphids from the plants before they go back inside.

Here’s a pic of what I saved to try to reveg. It won’t be too hard to scrub all the aphids off this one before she goes in the clone tent.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Nov 19, 2021)

Bigby said:


> That's great to hear, thanks for sharing. The one I've got flowering certainly has a proper sour/chem smell. She didn't get that much veg time so the yield won't be great, but i'm certain the quality will be high.
> 
> I have another Twins vegging still that germinated at the same time. I was manifolding it, but one of the sides snapped off. She fully recovered and I've still managed to get her to 8 tops. Looking forward to flowering her when my current girls have finished flowering. I'm guessing she's gonna need some serious support in due course.


One twin was shortest most inferior girl in the room only topped once, other twin was middle of the pack topped twice. Biggest looked more than sturdy enough but still broke down at 7 weeks & needed support. In their defense, buds are extremely dense & heavy (so were my 10 Humble County strains but they never bent). I use strong oscillating fans the entire life of the plants so this normally never happens. Both girls turned out wonderful but the much smaller one packs way more gas. I veged 7 wks & flowered 10( normally never flower this long but these girls demanded it!) using 5 gallon buckets. Good luck


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 19, 2021)

I’m going to give the Slushers number one a solid ten more days, for sure. You know when you cut maybe a small nug or tester nug whatever, and you can just tell it’s abit “green” and maybe not “ripe”? This definitely seems abit “green” to me, and needs abit longer.

very purple very frosty. Seems abit young.


----------



## Bigby (Nov 19, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> One twin was shortest most inferior girl in the room only topped once, other twin was middle of the pack topped twice. Biggest looked more than sturdy enough but still broke down at 7 weeks & needed support. In their defense, buds are extremely dense & heavy (so were my 10 Humble County strains but they never bent). I use strong oscillating fans the entire life of the plants so this normally never happens. Both girls turned out wonderful but the much smaller one packs way more gas. I veged 7 wks & flowered 10( normally never flower this long but these girls demanded it!) using 5 gallon buckets. Good luck


Thanks again, for the good luck message.

The one I've got flowering now only had 3 weeks veg, and has not been topped or trained. I needed a quick turnover due to lack of herb currently. I was very surprised how much this one stretched; I put her in at about 10 inches and she's now nearly 4 feet. I've got 3 Cropolope in there too (Chocolope X Haze), and the Twins is towering above them (although the Cropolope was vegged for a week less).

The other will have been vegging for at least 11 weeks when she gets put in to flower. Looking forward to sharing pictures of her in this thread in due course.

I appreciate your advise on the buds likely needing support even though they don't look that big. I grew out a few 'Sugar Breath' from Humboldt Seed Orginization and they were like that. Super dense buds that weighed significantly more than they looked. Was a shame that HSO stopped doing stuff, coz I found their quality to be excellent. Glad I got these Cannarado genetics as a freebie, because it would appear that they are a source of even higher quality US genetics.

I'm somewhat embarrassed to admit I've not heard of your Humble County strains - I notice your username, were they your own breeding projects?


----------



## matthughes68 (Nov 19, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Yes, leafdoctor. I've had a couple of his cuts before via genotypeA2. They were always spot on 100%. Granted those were his standard cuts not the elites. 3 to 5 hundered each.
> 
> I kicked it with his several times in Detroit. His 96 cup wins and reputation at genotypeA2 speaks volumes. I dropped well over 10 thousand dollars with him recently. So I have a bunch of eggs in the same basket, if you know what i mean. The baby yoda was 5k by itself.
> 
> I am sending several into flower in the next couple weeks, Id be happy to report back to you. These cuts were not cheap, I have faith in the man but wont know until I see them at the end of flower.


That’s awesome, I’m really glad to hear that you have nothing but good things to say about him. Please post your results on those strains if you get a chance after you’re done running them. I recently picked up the project 4516, LPC75 x Project 4516, and Big Face off him as well just to try his gear out. He seems like a great guy, and I get good vibes off him, but I’m just a bit sceptical after seeing TopShelfGarden’s run of his Gary Payton cut not turning out to be the real deal. Hope the ones that we got are legit, and I will keep everyone here posted on how these play out for me


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 20, 2021)

Marmalade 5


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 20, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man I'm surprised we haven't seen more of those margy crosses. I figured those roasted garlic margies would be more popular than what I've seen on forums or ig.


The bud I have tasted from that line is good but doesn’t stand out, the frozen margy and gogi margy I have tried both had better stand out phenos. I was going to say TB will find one if anyone will!



TerrapinBlazin said:


> I plan to do a massive pheno hunt of my 60 something RGM beans at some point. Just waiting for the right time.
> 
> Anyway I chopped the numnum and pink grapes in the small tent. There were a lot of aphids. It’s getting down to 34 tonight so I’m going to leave them hanging outside overnight and then working on removing the aphids from the plants before they go back inside.
> 
> Here’s a pic of what I saved to try to reveg. It won’t be too hard to scrub all the aphids off this one before she goes in the clone tent.View attachment 5031943


Since she’s off to reveg, dampen with alcohol >70% and wipe her down to be sure to kill any eggs, especially under leaves. Alcohol kills all life stages on contact! 
I hope you find “the” example of garlic margy.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 20, 2021)

Yeah that’s what I’ve been doing for the aphids. I’m about to start physically removing as many as possible from what I harvested before it goes back inside to dry. This is my first time dealing with aphids and I’m pretty sure they’re worse than thrips.


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah that’s what I’ve been doing for the aphids. I’m about to start physically removing as many as possible from what I harvested before it goes back inside to dry. This is my first time dealing with aphids and I’m pretty sure they’re worse than thrips.


Any idea of their source?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 20, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Any idea of their source?


There’s a lot of bindweed that grows in my yard and apparently that’s a big time host plant for aphids. I can only assume that I brought them in on my clothes or one of my dogs brought them in, although I did find flying aphids in there so I guess it’s possible they found that tent on their own when it started getting cold.


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> There’s a lot of bindweed that grows in my yard and apparently that’s a big time host plant for aphids. I can only assume that I brought them in on my clothes or one of my dogs brought them in, although I did find flying aphids in there so I guess it’s possible they found that tent on their own when it started getting cold.


Bummer, I had to clear a tent that got root aphids. I presume the same, I was gardening outdoors and/or my boxer brought it into the tent. Learned my lesson, no more boxer and if I am in the yard, shower/change clothes before indoor gardening. Still shit looks fire!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 20, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Bummer, I had to clear a tent that got root aphids. I presume the same, I was gardening outdoors and/or my boxer brought it into the tent. Learned my lesson, no more boxer and if I am in the yard, shower/change clothes before indoor gardening. Still shit looks fire!!


Yeah my dogs love the grow room for some reason. Every time I open a tent my Belgian malinois comes running into the grow room and sticks her head in whatever tent I’m working on. Like I’ll be watering something and she’ll shove in under my arm and start sniffing my plants. I’m thinking about drying these plants in a different room after I remove every aphid I can see while the plants are still outside.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 20, 2021)

Good luck with the aphids guys. They are a son on of a bitch. Check under leaves that look extra funny. If you have them, you’ll see them cluster in certain spots. Quite gross.

anyway, everyone who has them needs to order dr zymes spray. It’s organic I believe and you can use until day before harvest. It works.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 20, 2021)

I just ordered some stylet oil. I was thinking about making my own white mineral oil insecticide but this shit is the gold standard. 28 bucks for 8 ounces of concentrate is a little pricey but not too bad.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m going to give the Slushers number one a solid ten more days, for sure. You know when you cut maybe a small nug or tester nug whatever, and you can just tell it’s abit “green” and maybe not “ripe”? This definitely seems abit “green” to me, and needs abit longer.
> 
> very purple very frosty. Seems abit young.


So they turned out decent? I remember you saying you had your doubts earlier on.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 20, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> So they turned out decent? I remember you saying you had your doubts earlier on.


Number one, after further research, looks picture perfect like gushers. And I can’t complain. It looks great. Smells great. I’m happy. It’s almost done. The other two are abit younger and haven’t really packed it on yet and they don’t seem that good. We will see.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Number one, after further research, looks picture perfect like gushers. And I can’t complain. It looks great. Smells great. I’m happy. It’s almost done. The other two are abit younger and haven’t really packed it on yet and they don’t seem that good. We will see.


I have some that I'm about to flip tomorrow or Monday after I clone all of the plants. I saw your pictures after I commented. Very pretty.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 20, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> The bud I have tasted from that line is good but doesn’t stand out, the frozen margy and gogi margy I have tried both had better stand out phenos. I was going to say TB will find one if anyone will!
> 
> 
> Since she’s off to reveg, dampen with alcohol >70% and wipe her down to be sure to kill any eggs, especially under leaves. Alcohol kills all life stages on contact!
> I hope you find “the” example of garlic margy.


I already found a real nice RGM with great unique margarita rotten garbage taste. Should have kept the clone but it had a couple early balls so I didn't.

I can't find the finished pic cuz she went purple a bit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 20, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> There’s a lot of bindweed that grows in my yard and apparently that’s a big time host plant for aphids. I can only assume that I brought them in on my clothes or one of my dogs brought them in, although I did find flying aphids in there so I guess it’s possible they found that tent on their own when it started getting cold.


Ants bring them in, they ride on flies. Its crazy how them sum bitches work together to get at our shit. Best of luck in the war.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 20, 2021)

I’m glad the slushers is turning out good for most of you. I’d seen some questionable reports at first but my friend that I got the pack for popped only one bean and it looks fire! Not sure when I’ll pop my pack though. I’ve got a lot of stuff to get to first.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 20, 2021)

Pic 1 cocomero f2, pic 2 cherry on top , pic 3 Gary x cheetah, pic 4 daily grape, pic 5 grape pie s1, pic 6 caps cut pic 7 cocomero f2, under the optic 650s man the plants love this thing. They do so well and the light was 3 feet away it's truly amazing. Gh nutes in 2 gal coco


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 20, 2021)

It's to bad rado doesn't make more grape pie s1s in stock I'd love to hunt through more. The one in the pic was as frosty and better smelling buds than cap cut but just to small to keep around but extremely close and for me just a cool strain to hunt.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 20, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Pic 1 cocomero f2, pic 2 cherry on top , pic 3 Gary x cheetah, pic 4 daily grape, pic 5 grape pie s1, pic 6 caps cut pic 7 cocomero f2, under the optic 650s man the plants love this thing. They do so well and the light was 3 feet away it's truly amazing. Gh nutes in 2 gal coco


That Gary x cheetah looks chunky!

Anyway I just scrubbed the shit out of the small tent and they sprayed it down with spinosad. Pruned up all 5 pie box phenos and stuck them in there. Can’t wait to see which one is the best but my guess is that #3 will be the best, followed by #4 and #1 tied for second best, and then #2 and #5 at the rear. I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## tman42 (Nov 20, 2021)

New testers just in, going to pop about three of each here real soon.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 20, 2021)

Those both look really interesting!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 20, 2021)

6 goji margy
5 roasted garlic margy
3 blue apple
3 dosidos x grape pie bx

Grew out a goji margy earlier this year loved the smoke lemon margarita with euphoric daytime high.didn’t take a clone so I’m goin back in.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 21, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That Gary x cheetah looks chunky!
> 
> Anyway I just scrubbed the shit out of the small tent and they sprayed it down with spinosad. Pruned up all 5 pie box phenos and stuck them in there. Can’t wait to see which one is the best but my guess is that #3 will be the best, followed by #4 and #1 tied for second best, and then #2 and #5 at the rear. I could be totally wrong though.


Yes it is one if not the best yielder i have atm,. Glad i got to test it. And the high is potent.


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 21, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Yes it is one if not the best yielder i have atm,. Glad i got to test it. And the high is potent.


Seems like the Gary cross throws the chunks that’s how the over under turned out. Did you pull any sacs? That seemed to be the other common trait unfortunately lol looks fire!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 21, 2021)

Poor germ rate 3 of 6 1 was a male... No sacs the other didnt look or yield like this gal. Shes definitely a gary leaner. I d like to germ the gp x gushers i have, but next im gonna do the baby backs, life coach and grape marmalade by in house.


----------



## matthughes68 (Nov 21, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Yes it is one if not the best yielder i have atm,. Glad i got to test it. And the high is potent.


All those crosses look fire! The Gary x cheetah is the real deal, I’ve ran some other Gary crosses and they just don’t quite get the chunk! Btw if you don’t mind me asking how did you come about being a tester for rado? Would love to become a tester for him, I love his gear!


----------



## JojoThug (Nov 21, 2021)

tman42 said:


> New testers just in, going to pop about three of each here real soon.
> View attachment 5032529


Did they tell you what Rainbow Crushers consists of?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 21, 2021)

If I were to venture a guess it would be rainbow crush x gushers but I could be wrong.


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 21, 2021)

Trimming up some Snooker, can’t wait to try the frost out


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bigby said:


> Thanks again, for the good luck message.
> 
> The one I've got flowering now only had 3 weeks veg, and has not been topped or trained. I needed a quick turnover due to lack of herb currently. I was very surprised how much this one stretched; I put her in at about 10 inches and she's now nearly 4 feet. I've got 3 Cropolope in there too (Chocolope X Haze), and the Twins is towering above them (although the Cropolope was vegged for a week less).
> 
> ...


 Now I am embarrassed! LOL Humble County is my “brand”. Been growing indoors since 1987, kind of a secret support system for select “friends & fam”. Created some superior strains,make our own wax & carts, & even have a fantastic swag shop. From Cannarado have only raised Roasted Garlic Margy(very good & tastes great), Twins(half again better than the RGM), & Birthday Funk(3 X better than Twins). Besides HC strains, currently have Over-Unders, Animal Chins, Bad Apples, & Apple Fritters about to flip & Pink Bubblegums, 5 Alives, & Chem/original haze X LPC75s in veg.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 22, 2021)

matthughes68 said:


> All those crosses look fire! The Gary x cheetah is the real deal, I’ve ran some other Gary crosses and they just don’t quite get the chunk! Btw if you don’t mind me asking how did you come about being a tester for rado? Would love to become a tester for him, I love his gear!


Just posted my pics on here and a few on Instagram, and when i bought 5 packs in one of my orders he sent them. Ive been loyal i usually only buy radogear from his site as well probably 10 -15 orders. So take good pics and tag rado and cannaradopnw on ig post in here and support the man.


----------



## matthughes68 (Nov 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Just posted my pics on here and a few on Instagram, and when i bought 5 packs in one of my orders he sent them. Ive been loyal i usually only buy radogear from his site as well probably 10 -15 orders. So take good pics and tag rado and cannaradopnw on ig post in here and support the man.


Thanks ! That was a great answer, will take you up on your advice. Looking forward to seeing more pics from your grow


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Nov 22, 2021)

Unbelievably bad germ rates for my Nila Wafers, 4/9 is a pretty bad start, but more room to grow other seeds i guess. Haven’t had good luck with Wedding Cake strains yet. When I checked for the seeds, they were already dead inside the seed as they were slightly opened but dried up. Some got their taproot out but died (dried up looking) which is weird because I treated each of these similarly (3 of them came out fine and healthy, 1 is a slow starter/mutant that can’t stand on its own.) What’s everyone’s experience on their Nila Wafers?


----------



## Bigby (Nov 22, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Now I am embarrassed! LOL Humble County is my “brand”. Been growing indoors since 1987, kind of a secret support system for select “friends & fam”. Created some superior strains,make our own wax & carts, & even have a fantastic swag shop. From Cannarado have only raised Roasted Garlic Margy(very good & tastes great), Twins(half again better than the RGM), & Birthday Funk(3 X better than Twins). Besides HC strains, currently have Over-Unders, Animal Chins, Bad Apples, & Apple Fritters about to flip & Pink Bubblegums, 5 Alives, & Chem/original haze X LPC75s in veg.


Nice one man - thanks for explaining!  

I've been on the search for some good indica dominants for a while now, plenty of food for thought there. Shame that it would appear Birthday Funk has been discontinued.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 22, 2021)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Now I am embarrassed! LOL Humble County is my “brand”. Been growing indoors since 1987, kind of a secret support system for select “friends & fam”. Created some superior strains,make our own wax & carts, & even have a fantastic swag shop. From Cannarado have only raised Roasted Garlic Margy(very good & tastes great), Twins(half again better than the RGM), & Birthday Funk(3 X better than Twins). Besides HC strains, currently have Over-Unders, Animal Chins, Bad Apples, & Apple Fritters about to flip & Pink Bubblegums, 5 Alives, & Chem/original haze X LPC75s in veg.


How’s your 5alive?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Nov 22, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Unbelievably bad germ rates for my Nila Wafers, 4/9 is a pretty bad start, but more room to grow other seeds i guess. Haven’t had good luck with Wedding Cake strains yet. When I checked for the seeds, they were already dead inside the seed as they were slightly opened but dried up. Some got their taproot out but died (dried up looking) which is weird because I treated each of these similarly (3 of them came out fine and healthy, 1 is a slow starter/mutant that can’t stand on its own.) What’s everyone’s experience on their Nila Wafers?View attachment 5033518


Great success!! Super vigorous!!


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 22, 2021)

I feel like breeders need to add more beans to account for realistic germ rates. I haven’t run humboldt stuff but they put 20 reg seeds in the packs. Overall I think 70% is pretty solid. I get 100 to 80 regularly. But 100 percent isn’t the norm. So if your selling 6 fems throw in 8 ya know. Radio does pretty good on this plus the best freebies in the game.


----------



## BowserME17 (Nov 22, 2021)

Some close ups of pie box


----------



## tman42 (Nov 22, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Did they tell you what Rainbow Crushers consists of?


They didn't say


----------



## djsleep (Nov 22, 2021)

Zqueezit/zawtz x grape pie bx day 56. Smells like fun dip


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 23, 2021)

djsleep said:


> Zqueezit/zawtz x grape pie bx day 56. Smells like fun dip


That bx brings the resin, Sounds funky.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 23, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> I feel like breeders need to add more beans to account for realistic germ rates. I haven’t run humboldt stuff but they put 20 reg seeds in the packs. Overall I think 70% is pretty solid. I get 100 to 80 regularly. But 100 percent isn’t the norm. So if your selling 6 fems throw in 8 ya know. Radio does pretty good on this plus the best freebies in the game.


Inhouse guy tells me to sand my seeds with sandpaper lmao


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 23, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Inhouse guy tells me to sand my seeds with sandpaper lmao


I always scuff my seeds. Throw them in a can lined with sandpaper and shake for a minute or two. 

In theory it would be like a seed falling off a plant and getting scuffed by soil. Helps to get moisture inside shell. 

Now I'm sure its more broscience vs reality but its kind of habit now.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 23, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I always scuff my seeds. Throw them in a can lined with sandpaper and shake for a minute or two.
> 
> In theory it would be like a seed falling off a plant and getting scuffed by soil. Helps to get moisture inside shell.
> 
> Now I'm sure its more broscience vs reality but its kind of habit now.


Well with the Slurricane beans apparently being hard as rocks and I’ve had three fail at twenty bucks a pop…. It’s well worth a try. Thanks for the idea. Grinding my seeds down didn’t seem ideal but your method seems much more safe and sounds effective. Thanks fam


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 24, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Well with the Slurricane beans apparently being hard as rocks and I’ve had three fail at twenty bucks a pop…. It’s well worth a try. Thanks for the idea. Grinding my seeds down didn’t seem ideal but your method seems much more safe and sounds effective. Thanks fam


Do you do a 24 hr soak ? Ive ran a half pack of Slurricane fems, no. Issues great strain.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 24, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I always scuff my seeds. Throw them in a can lined with sandpaper and shake for a minute or two.
> 
> In theory it would be like a seed falling off a plant and getting scuffed by soil. Helps to get moisture inside shell.
> 
> Now I'm sure its more broscience vs reality but its kind of habit now.


Kevin jodrey also does something like this, and that dude has popped more beans than everyone i know combined. If it works, stay with it lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 24, 2021)

OG-KGP said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I appreciate hearing all sides of a story.
> 
> Ive been in the game long enough to know its quite the lottery itself, and I am far from naïve or a sucker. I know people talk and claim this or that, I take it all with a grain of salt. I have lost a bunch of times, I have won a bunch too. All in all, life is good.
> 
> ...


"Don't feel bad. We have people paying 90k plus for cuts. People that are putting things in Legal Systems in the Canadian system. Then we just say it's a consulting fee. "
Talk to me ok Icmag "Lastdon"..... back to Rado Gear.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 24, 2021)

tman42 said:


> New testers just in, going to pop about three of each here real soon.
> View attachment 5032529


Do you know what the Genetics on Rainbow Crushers are, or does anyone for that matter Thanks..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 24, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Yes it is one if not the best yielder i have atm,. Glad i got to test it. And the high is potent.


What day are you on the "[Gary's × Cheetah Piss"] or did you make it to harvest ?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 24, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Do you know what the Genetics on Rainbow Crushers are, or does anyone for that matter Thanks..


Well I just found out the Lineage for Rainbow Crushers from Pnw [ Its zkittlez/gushers x louie 13/gelatti] 

Happy Growing....


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 24, 2021)

all of the seedlings are rado
6 goji margy 5 roasted garlic margy 
3 blue apples 3 dosidosXgrape pie bx 
All but a few lookin good

(all older stuff in there are clones Dark n stormy snuggle funk Nilla wafer)


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 24, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 5034808all of the seedlings are rado
> 6 goji margy 5 roasted garlic margy
> 3 blue apples 3 dosidosXgrape pie bx
> All but a few lookin good
> ...


That nilla water is FIREEEE


----------



## Bigby (Nov 25, 2021)

A few more pictures of my 'Twins'. She's 32 days into 12/12. I was a little suspicious of hermie traits early in flower, and am very pleased to say I was wrong on that. She's all girl! (unlike a Spumoni I also have in the tent). 

I've included a couple of pictures of another 'Twins' I have in veg - I accidentally broke off one side when attempting manifolding, but she's pulled through ok and is looking pretty good. She's been in veg now for about 6 weeks, and will be put into flower in about another 3 weeks when space in the flowering tent is available.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 25, 2021)

Today is day 49 for numnum #2. She’s starting to get chunky and colorful. Not sure if she’ll be done in 9 or 10 weeks yet but she’s looking super fire. Got one more pheno to flower after this one’s done and then I can make a decision on which one to keep. Hopefully #3 revegges. She’s super greasy.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 25, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 5034808all of the seedlings are rado
> 6 goji margy 5 roasted garlic margy
> 3 blue apples 3 dosidosXgrape pie bx
> All but a few lookin good
> ...


How you like that dark n stormy? Clearwater started their own site and I was thinking of grabbing a pack of that. I already snagged one devil driver cross (moon blend). They’re $80 but there’s also a coupon code. He’s got blue razzsicle crosses for $80 too and a few others for $70.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 25, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> How you like that dark n stormy? Clearwater started their own site and I was thinking of grabbing a pack of that. I already snagged one devil driver cross (moon blend). They’re $80 but there’s also a coupon code. He’s got blue razzsicle crosses for $80 too and a few others for $70.


What is the code


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 25, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> What is the code


I didn’t know about it when I bought the moon blend but it’s cwgenetics and it looks like it’s good for $10 off.


----------



## H420Baby (Nov 25, 2021)

Hembra always worth a look for cannarado beans shipments quick, next round got another pack of carbon candy gave the last pack to a growmie


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 25, 2021)

I’ve got a pack of apple water. Anything with gelatti, zelatti, freshwater taffy etc is guaranteed to make some serious heat. I’m thinking about getting a pack of tiki madman’s gelatti bx to see if it’s got the same magic as Rado’s gelatti.


----------



## Toka416 (Nov 26, 2021)

Twins!! im in love with twins... i love sour so this one really makes me happy with the cookie sour flavour strength. Popped 3 femm seeds, really happy with all 3 phenos.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 26, 2021)

Toka416 said:


> Twins!! im in love with twins... i love sour so this one really makes me happy with the cookie sour flavour strength. Popped 3 femm seeds, really happy with all 3 phenos.


Nice work! That pic of the full plant looks exactly like a cut of OG


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 26, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What day are you on the "[Gary's × Cheetah Piss"] or did you make it to harvest ?


My second harvest its hangin took like 10 wks


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 26, 2021)

my bro also had poor germ results with nilla wafer he said like most would pop then die. Just to validate someone elses post.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 26, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Unbelievably bad germ rates for my Nila Wafers, 4/9 is a pretty bad start, but more room to grow other seeds i guess. Haven’t had good luck with Wedding Cake strains yet. When I checked for the seeds, they were already dead inside the seed as they were slightly opened but dried up. Some got their taproot out but died (dried up looking) which is weird because I treated each of these similarly (3 of them came out fine and healthy, 1 is a slow starter/mutant that can’t stand on its own.) What’s everyone’s experience on their Nila Wafers?View attachment 5033518


this


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 26, 2021)

all my phenos of Candy Milk are strikingly similar, favoring gushers im assuming as discussed before. CM#1 here. 


This pic illustrates the main difference im seeing between the Money Gun and Candy Milk phenos thus far, cola shape. The Candy Milk is more of a hulking bulky nug shape and the MG has that Runtz torpedo cola shape goin on. Although it looks like MG#2 is being outshone by CM#3 here, One plant is at least a week further along than the other. I suspect MG#2 will catch up and be just as big and frosty.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 26, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> all my phenos of Candy Milk are strikingly similar, favoring gushers im assuming as discussed before. CM#1 here.
> View attachment 5036066
> 
> This pic illustrates the main difference im seeing between the Money Gun and Candy Milk phenos thus far, cola shape. The Candy Milk is more of a hulking bulky nug shape and the MG has that Runtz torpedo cola shape goin on. Although it looks like MG#2 is being outshone by CM#3 here, One plant is at least a week further along than the other. I suspect MG#2 will catch up and be just as big and frosty.
> View attachment 5036084


Easy on the nitrogen. They're beautiful though.

Edit: Or is that excess P too?


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 26, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Easy on the nitrogen. They're beautiful though.
> 
> Edit: Or is that excess P too?


All they get is the occasional Neptunes fish and seaweed and Fish Shit at this point, usually to runoff just by force of habit. If it had to be one of those 2 itd be excess P i suppose. The top pic is from my closet which is getting extra cold these days, 50F last night. Think that would contribute to things being out of whack?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 26, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Easy on the nitrogen. They're beautiful though.
> 
> Edit: Or is that excess P too?


These plants are looking about normal, looks like he is in about week 7 at this point going into 8 perhaps. 
@madvillian420 What week are you, and they look pretty good.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 26, 2021)

My plants are about 30 minutes into experiencing their first dark cycle. I'm looking forward to seeing how they've reacted tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to seeing some buds in a few weeks. Vegging plants are boring.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 26, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> These plants are looking about normal, looks like he is in about week 7 at this point going into 8 perhaps.
> @madvillian420 What week are you, and they look pretty good.


Thank you, thats about right. 8 weeks from the flip about 7 since visible buds forming. My last gushers cross was a stoney heavy buzz so they might get the chop soon, trichs are getting cloudier daily with the occasional amber, dont need full blown couch lock again lol


----------



## Toka416 (Nov 27, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Nice work! That pic of the full plant looks exactly like a cut of OG


Thanks, all 3 phenos have that tight cookie structure, does have an og look to them. Tight sog effecting their structure and growth tho. Had a few issues too so plants got more potential.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Nov 27, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> my bro also had poor germ results with nilla wafer he said like most would pop then die. Just to validate someone elses post.


Yeah sucks ass, but i’m just gonna see where these ones go, maybe pop a couple Bloom seeds


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 27, 2021)

Another Snooker in late bloom - smell is close to the last one, nice kushy smell. Subtle too.


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 27, 2021)

Some more Red Meds - this is a clone from summer in mid flower.

& here’s another revegged clone getting ready for outdoors.


----------



## Azzman96 (Nov 27, 2021)

Winning pheno out of 5 of money gun, end of week 8. Great strain from Rado all 5 grew out nicely and with little problems, but im gonna keep it real there really isnt anything special in this pack or these genetics it seems, aroma isnt there for me... definitely a strong gelato funk with a hazelnut twang that reminds of a good bacio/mochi gelato but not much gas and no obvious sweet fruity runtz terps so kind of disappointed. if you want a really good runtz representation you should probably look elsewhere


----------



## BowserME17 (Nov 27, 2021)

Pie box is down at 9 weeks, smells like grape scented cleaning spray


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2021)

Azzman96 said:


> View attachment 5036161
> 
> 
> 
> Winning pheno out of 5 of money gun, end of week 8. Great strain from Rado all 5 grew out nicely and with little problems, but im gonna keep it real there really isnt anything special in this pack or these genetics it seems, aroma isnt there for me... definitely a strong gelato funk with a hazelnut twang that reminds of a good bacio/mochi gelato but not much gas and no obvious sweet fruity runtz terps so kind of disappointed. if you want a really good runtz representation you should probably look elsewhere


That looks identical to mine, but mine has sharper citrus and gas terps.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2021)

BowserME17 said:


> Pie box is down at 9 weeks, smells like grape scented cleaning spray View attachment 5036419


Cant fuckin wait! I found 5 nice phenos in my pack and they’re all about a week into 12/12. I knew right away that one would be super fire!


----------



## BowserME17 (Nov 27, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Cant fuckin wait! I found 5 nice phenos in my pack and they’re all about a week into 12/12. I knew right away that one would be super fire!


Had two chunky ones like that, and one that stayed green and had golf ball sized nugs all over. Coated in trichs


----------



## BowserME17 (Nov 27, 2021)

Here’s the zeppole (gelato 25(guava cut) x gushers)


----------



## beercan (Nov 28, 2021)

Anyone got gushers og rolling?


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 28, 2021)

BowserME17 said:


> Here’s the zeppole (gelato 25(guava cut) x gushers)View attachment 5036546


Seems like the gushers is dominant in these crosses. I’ve seen two other gushers crosses in here this week that also look like my Slushers. Slurricane x gushers. I googled gushers strain, and it’s that purple pine cone. Interesting.


----------



## a619ster (Nov 28, 2021)

beercan said:


> Anyone got gushers og rolling?


I believe it's still up on the site


----------



## beercan (Nov 28, 2021)

a619ster said:


> I believe it's still up on the site


Yeah i seen that, i was just curious if anyone had popped them


----------



## catdaddy516 (Nov 28, 2021)

Toka416 said:


> Twins!! im in love with twins... i love sour so this one really makes me happy with the cookie sour flavour strength. Popped 3 femm seeds, really happy with all 3 phenos.


Which strain is this?


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 28, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Which strain is this?


Twins.

lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 28, 2021)

Damn I’m surprised that the “chili verde” isn’t more popular in New Mexico. Not trying to be pedantic but “chili” with an I has beans in it and “chile” with an E is the condiment made from pepper pods. The more you know lol. “Green chile” is slang for weed out here.

Anyway numnum #2 is looking so damn good! I don’t know if #3 will reveg but if she doesn’t I don’t think it will be a big loss. Still have to flower #1 when I have room anyway. She’s getting fucking huge! First 3 pics are numnum last pic is money gun. Numnum buds are just as frosty as money gun but way fatter. Money gun has really tight buds and numnum makes those grape pie grenades


----------



## Doo6 (Nov 28, 2021)

yes don’t have pics in this account, but came out really good. Most leaned heavy OG terp wise but had better structure, and some nice color from Gushers. Still have two more packs to run through and some S1s.


----------



## Doo6 (Nov 28, 2021)

Bazookaz week 7ish. Also was able to secure a backup Nila Wafer pack


----------



## higher self (Nov 29, 2021)

Lite restock on site


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 30, 2021)

BowserME17 said:


> Here’s the zeppole (gelato 25(guava cut) x gushers)View attachment 5036546


nice one!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 30, 2021)

beercan said:


> Yeah i seen that, i was just curious if anyone had popped them


nate did he posted up go back a few months.. They were worth. The cost of a pack imo.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 30, 2021)

higher self said:


> Lite restock on site


Good lookin they have 1 tacocat wc x lpc75


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 30, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Good lookin they have 1 tacocat wc x lpc75


You grab it?


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 30, 2021)

Strawberry Banana 6 weeks in reveg. I cut off all the dead buds so she almost looks like a normal plant


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 30, 2021)

beercan said:


> Anyone got gushers og rolling?


I'm curious as well. I remember reading people's reviews, which were all good if I remember correctly. I'm about to germinate a pack in a few weeks. I'm hoping to find a nice OG leaner because this is the longest I've got without it in my stable.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 30, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> You grab it?


I have way to many waitin till the january drop


----------



## Doo6 (Dec 1, 2021)

Sister of the first Bazookaz i posted a couple days ago


----------



## Doo6 (Dec 1, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I'm curious as well. I remember reading people's reviews, which were all good if I remember correctly. I'm about to germinate a pack in a few weeks. I'm hoping to find a nice OG leaner because this is the longest I've got without it in my stable.


if you love OG you’ll find multiple that lean towards the Legend/Respect. 1 was straight OG, viney growth(a little sturdier frame), rock hard golf balls, and straight Lemon/OG/Gas. The other was straight Lemon OG funk but on a Gushers frame. Way bigger nugs, rock hard, had beautiful color, and threw down some hammers. Could’ve done a way better job, but was a shitty setup/job. Trichome Photography on iG found some really good ones, and did a really good job. Really hard to pick a keeper, depending on what you like andwhat you’re looking for it


----------



## tman42 (Dec 1, 2021)

Fatty Arbuckle #3 (Fatso x Gushers) day 40 of 12/12


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Dec 1, 2021)

North Atlantic Seeds has Socks in stock for $40


----------



## beercan (Dec 1, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> North Atlantic Seeds has Socks in stock for $40


They a legit bank?


----------



## higher self (Dec 1, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Good lookin they have 1 tacocat wc x lpc75


No problem. I was on the look out for Sundae Driver crosses over blackfriday sales. Found one that was going for like $45 a 12 pack of regs. I said "nah no more seeds" then I check Rado site & picked up Sundae Driver x LPC. Smdh I swear I'm going to pop a few soon as I get them, need a new Rado strain in rotation.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Dec 1, 2021)

beercan said:


> They a legit bank?


Yes sir


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 1, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Fatty Arbuckle #3 (Fatso x Gushers) day 40 of 12/12View attachment 5038617View attachment 5038618View attachment 5038619View attachment 5038620


Very nice, terp report?


----------



## Datcoldboi (Dec 2, 2021)

Anyone know of any distributors that still have a pack of Pink Bubblegum available other than Seedsherenow? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nex420 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bday funk left & Grape Chata on the right. Both new seeds. Kept a clone of the last grape chata to weigh against this one to see which cut wins.

Ive got another Bday Funk around the yard somewhere too.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 2, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Bday funk left & Grape Chata on the right. Both new seeds. Kept a clone of the last grape chata to weigh against this one to see which cut wins.
> 
> Ive got another Bday Funk around the yard somewhere too.View attachment 5039219


Must be nice to grow outdoors in the winter... Damn new england winters.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 2, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Anyone know of any distributors that still have a pack of Pink Bubblegum available other than Seedsherenow? Thanks in advance.


Whats wrong with shn?


----------



## Datcoldboi (Dec 2, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Whats wrong with shn?


All there stuff is overpriced & I’ve had a bad experience with them in the past. Oh & there freebies are almost non existent.


----------



## Raswarriorfari (Dec 2, 2021)

Headstash_Grow said:


> By any chance has anyone grown Socks (Giesel x Birthday Cake)?
> We just started a pack of it a couple days ago


Hey I just bought a pack of these. How did it smoke?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 2, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> All there stuff is overpriced & I’ve had a bad experience with them in the past. Oh & there freebies are almost non existent.


I think they’re the only place that has it in stock and they’re only a little marked up. I’ve never ordered from SHN and don’t know their shipping situation, but $88 is the same price you’d pay at Radogear, minus the freebies. Only 5 packs left at SHN. I don’t like the big banks either. Someone’s also trying to sell a pack on strainly for $250 lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 2, 2021)

Numnum #2 and money gun both at day 56. I was worried that yellow spot on the money gun was a nanner but I looked closely and it’s definitely pistils. Money gun also isn’t foxtailing this time. Numnum is just looking like insane stupid fire.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Numnum #2 and money gun both at day 56. I was worried that yellow spot on the money gun was a nanner but I looked closely and it’s definitely pistils. Money gun also isn’t foxtailing this time. Numnum is just looking like insane stupid fire. View attachment 5039463View attachment 5039464


What’s the structure on it like


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> What’s the structure on it like


On the numnum? Here’s a zoomed out pic. She’s fast vegging and lanky. I’m thinking gelatti dominant. Huge stretch. Nice fat buds. Terps smell awesome. Citrus skittles and gas. Next time I’m stripping off more nodes before I flip. I’m less worried about not being able to save the other one, because I’m still not sure she’ll reveg. This one is total fire. Plus I still have one more pheno to flower after these 3 come down.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Dec 2, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I think they’re the only place that has it in stock and they’re only a little marked up. I’ve never ordered from SHN and don’t know their shipping situation, but $88 is the same price you’d pay at Radogear, minus the freebies. Only 5 packs left at SHN. I don’t like the big banks either. Someone’s also trying to sell a pack on strainly for $250 lol


Yea it’s looking to be the only place I can find it. & probably for the same reasons I don’t want to get it from them… See, with Radogear it would be 80$ + $8 shipping. For a 6+ pack & freebies. SHN is $88 + $9 shipping NO freebies. & not just comparing this to Radogear alone but even when I bought Rado packs from other banks like NASC & another I can’t remember off the top of my head they included Rado freebies as well & they weren’t trying to over charge you for them either.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 2, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Yea it’s looking to be the only place I can find it. & probably for the same reasons I don’t want to get it from them… See, with Radogear it would be 80$ + $8 shipping. For a 6+ pack & freebies. SHN is $88 + $9 shipping NO freebies. & not just comparing this to Radogear alone but even when I bought Rado packs from other banks like NASC & another I can’t remember off the top of my head they included Rado freebies as well & they weren’t trying to over charge you for them either.


Oh they charge for shipping too? That’s weak. For a really hot pack like that $88 with no freebies is acceptable, but $97 is pushing it. Still if it was something I absolutely had to have I’d suck it up and pay. I’ve always thought of SHN as one of the big corporate banks that are really just reselling gear for a profit. I’ve never thought of them as a company that actually gives a shit about their customers or the art of cannabis cultivation. I prefer to buy direct from the breeder but if that’s not possible I try to support the smaller banks that actually try to build relationships with their customers and always hook it up.


----------



## higher self (Dec 2, 2021)

Lol that's a fair price. If you didn't buy them from Rado direct, freebies are optional imo. Now if Rado didn't send freebies I would feel some type of way, even then he didn't always have freebies, we got spoiled.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 3, 2021)

I bet buddy on strainly will hook it up with some freebies  lol $250


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 3, 2021)

I’m opening up my seed vault FULL of rado gear(only to make room for more lol) pm if interested. Not super taxing. Thanks.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 3, 2021)

Just some genetics coming back around…and the testers…


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 3, 2021)

Pacifier x apple juice 2


Guessing about 3 more weeks. Not a lot to look at and I probably wouldn't have bothered posting her but the nose on this one is insane. I've mostly rolled my eyes at "apple terps" but this one smells strongly of apple juice

Pacifier x AJ 3

I'm having a hard time getting a good shot with the lighting for some reason but I flipped 3 a couple weeks later so she still has a bit. Haven't tried smelling yet because I know she will change as she ripens. She has minimal side branching and is one pretty spear


----------



## Datcoldboi (Dec 3, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> I’m opening up my seed vault FULL of rado gear(only to make room for more lol) pm if interested. Not super taxing. Thanks.


What’s in the vault?


----------



## Moabfighter (Dec 3, 2021)

Wish I had kept some Slushers cuts. Man it’s quite fire. Pulling nunber one tomorrow. It’s mostly gushers it seems. #2 and #3 are vastly different from #1, but #2 and #3 are uniquely different from each other. I’ll get some pics soon.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 3, 2021)

Doo6 said:


> if you need a backup up just know i got you. haven’t popped the pack i got yet


Nah I’m good. Still got one more pack and another promising pheno that I haven’t flowered yet. I just had a feeling about that strain. If the reveg doesn’t work out it’s def not the end of the world. I’ve got plenty of clones of the one I’ve been posting more recently.


----------



## Doo6 (Dec 4, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Wish I had kept some Slushers cuts. Man it’s quite fire. Pulling nunber one tomorrow. It’s mostly gushers it seems. #2 and #3 are vastly different from #1, but #2 and #3 are uniquely different from each other. I’ll get some pics soon.


Know that feeling wish i kept cuts of two of the Gushers OG dom pheno’s, but might be able to find something better out of the other two packs, the True Lemon Gushers, and the Breader Margins


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 4, 2021)

Anybody run any lpc crosses?
Might pop a couple lpc s1 soon to run in a couple months


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 4, 2021)

Gary piss nugs


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 4, 2021)

Very pungent smell from this cut.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 4, 2021)

Tomorrow they’ll be a list. Sorry. Under the weather.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 4, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Anybody run any lpc crosses?
> Might pop a couple lpc s1 soon to run in a couple months


I keep thinking about getting one more. He sent me a pack of mango haze x LPC with the bubblegum bacio testers but I keep thinking about getting the melon pounder. I bet that one’s fire. I’ve still got a bunch of fire gushers, sour apple, grape pie, margy, birthday cake, and bubblegum biscotti crosses to run but I’m also going to be focusing on other breeders gear for a bit. Last two packs I popped were white lickz from envy and Romulan Genetics’ Romulan. Next I’m popping a Clearwater cross but I haven’t yet decided between space runtz x devil driver or Gary Payton x now n later.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 4, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I keep thinking about getting one more. He sent me a pack of mango haze x LPC with the bubblegum bacio testers but I keep thinking about getting the melon pounder. I bet that one’s fire. I’ve still got a bunch of fire gushers, sour apple, grape pie, margy, birthday cake, and bubblegum biscotti crosses to run but I’m also going to be focusing on other breeders gear for a bit. Last two packs I popped were white lickz from envy and Romulan Genetics’ Romulan. Next I’m popping a Clearwater cross but I haven’t yet decided between space runtz x devil driver or Gary Payton x now n later.


Id do the gary x nl


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 4, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Id do the gary x nl


I’m thinking that too. I also ordered apples n bananas x maitai 4 which should be super fire, but I’ve been wanting to run a Gary cross for a while. There’s this video of the space runtz x devil driver on IG that looks so ridiculous, but the Gary cross will be a little more different from what I’ve been growing lately and no doubt super fire. The space runtz x devil driver should fit in well with both my sci-fi/space themed stuff and my watermelon project that I keep putting off but still totally intend to do.


----------



## higher self (Dec 4, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Anybody run any lpc crosses?
> Might pop a couple lpc s1 soon to run in a couple months


Seems like most have other things to run 1st. Rado had a good few drops this year so can't blame um. Going to pop 2 Fornication's when I get them. I still have a lot of Grape Pie crosses to get to


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 5, 2021)

Money Gun #1

Money Gun #2



As someone else said, both of my phenos are gushers leaners, not seeing much runtz expression but thats a risk we take buying crosses. She still checks most boxes of my criteria for keeping around


----------



## Doo6 (Dec 5, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Money Gun #1
> View attachment 5041033
> Money Gun #2
> 
> ...


Damn nice work on both! Love the look of the 1st one, awesome job training her


----------



## thctimmy (Dec 5, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m thinking that too. I also ordered apples n bananas x maitai 4 which should be super fire, but I’ve been wanting to run a Gary cross for a while. There’s this video of the space runtz x devil driver on IG that looks so ridiculous, but the Gary cross will be a little more different from what I’ve been growing lately and no doubt super fire. The space runtz x devil driver should fit in well with both my sci-fi/space themed stuff and my watermelon project that I keep putting off but still totally intend to do.


What bank has this? Have you had NL before? I recall having it in sfo a couple years back. Loved it I thought it was sativa leaning. This is an interesting combo I also recall it being a bit airy due to the sativa lean but the Gary would chunk it up


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> What bank has this? Have you had NL before? I recall having it in sfo a couple years back. Loved it I thought it was sativa leaning. This is an interesting combo I also recall it being a bit airy due to the sativa lean but the Gary would chunk it up


Clearwater has his own site and sells direct now. Everything is between 70-100 a pack and he does free priority shipping too. http://cwidesignandconsulting.com.

I’m really stoked for the AnB x maitai and the Gary x now n later. I haven’t tried any of those strains out yet but I got some interesting info from Clearwater on his discord channel yesterday. The internet (Leafly, allbud, etc) says apples n bananas is (platinum GSC/GDP x blue power) x gelatti, in other words candyland/blue power x gelatti. Now n later is candyland x blue power, so apples n bananas is actually now n later x gelatti, and the cut compound used to make apples n bananas was actually clearwater’s now n later. Anyway sorry to go off topic in here. Back to Rado!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 5, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Clearwater has his own site and sells direct now. Everything is between 70-100 a pack and he does free priority shipping too. http://cwidesignandconsulting.com.
> 
> I’m really stoked for the AnB x maitai and the Gary x now n later. I haven’t tried any of those strains out yet but I got some interesting info from Clearwater on his discord channel yesterday. The internet (Leafly, allbud, etc) says apples n bananas is (platinum GSC/GDP x blue power) x gelatti, in other words candyland/blue power x gelatti. Now n later is candyland x blue power, so apples n bananas is actually now n later x gelatti, and the cut compound used to make apples n bananas was actually clearwater’s now n later. Anyway sorry to go off topic in here. Back to Rado!


good to know. My bro loves clearwater and the mai tai stuff is great he said. Hes ran a bunch of thier stuff he got from glo


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 5, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Money Gun #1
> View attachment 5041033
> Money Gun #2
> 
> ...


Excellent job with the lst. This strain is a good one. From what ive seen.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 5, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Excellent job with the lst. This strain is a good one. From what ive seen.


thank you sir. Ive always wondered, is your handle from Grandmas Boy?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 6, 2021)

Pie box pheno hunt is at day 16 of 12/12 and starting to bud. Looks like the MACrib really dominates this cross because all of these phenos are heavy indica leaners. Super compact, fat fleshy stems, wide ass fan leaves. They hardly stretched at all and you can’t tell from the pic but I’ve taken a small trash can full of fan leaves out of there already. I think #3 and #4 are going to be the two best but it’s still early in the game.


----------



## BowserME17 (Dec 6, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Pie box pheno hunt is at day 16 of 12/12 and starting to bud. Looks like the MACrib really dominates this cross because all of these phenos are heavy indica leaners. Super compact, fat fleshy stems, wide ass fan leaves. They hardly stretched at all and you can’t tell from the pic but I’ve taken a small trash can full of fan leaves out of there already. I think #3 and #4 are going to be the two best but it’s still early in the game.View attachment 5041865


It’s gonna be hard to pick a keeper, I promise


----------



## BowserME17 (Dec 6, 2021)

BowserME17 said:


> It’s gonna be hard to pick a keeper, I promise


As in all three seeds I popped came out amazing, had to run them all again


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 6, 2021)

BowserME17 said:


> As in all three seeds I popped came out amazing, had to run them all again


Nice! Were yours really indica dominant too? I’m wondering if anyone found any lanky ones.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 6, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Very nice, terp report?


Im getting that heavy GMO funk smell


----------



## YourMarriages (Dec 6, 2021)

Day 39 from flip.
Egg Roll x grape gas are doing ok
Terp town and granny's gone wild not so much.


----------



## BowserME17 (Dec 7, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Nice! Were yours really indica dominant too? I’m wondering if anyone found any lanky ones.


Yup, short and squat. 2 had the same bulky bud structure, one had rock hard golf ball nugs


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 7, 2021)

A few of these I’ve been asked about several times. I’ll post them again. Thanks.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 7, 2021)

Riesling 7&8


----------



## Nex420 (Dec 7, 2021)

Red Meds clone


----------



## Nex420 (Dec 7, 2021)

I don’t know if anyone is hitting up Emerald Cup this year - but FYI


----------



## BowserME17 (Dec 7, 2021)

Some trimmed up Fuzzy wig (Money gun x Lpc 75)


----------



## Azzman96 (Dec 8, 2021)

BowserME17 said:


> Some trimmed up Fuzzy wig (Money gun x Lpc 75)View attachment 5042531


Wow! Looks banging. Smell/taste profile?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 8, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> thank you sir. Ive always wondered, is your handle from Grandmas Boy?


Yes


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 8, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Riesling 7&8


Do you chop down at day 42-49 every harvest? I've noticed most the stuff you post in this thread looks a few weeks from being ripe bro


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 8, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Yes








criminally underrated film.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 8, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> criminally underrated film.


Lol probably not on this forum

RIP nana


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 8, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Do you chop down at day 42-49 every harvest? I've noticed most the stuff you post in this thread looks a few weeks from being ripe bro


That was 67 days. Also a large multi strain pheno hunt last few runs. Not everything is at same point when harvested.
I believe I harvest when trics are mostly cloudy with 5% amber. So I’m not sure what you are even talking about to be honest. Thanks though.


----------



## Doo6 (Dec 8, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> That was 67 days. Also a large multi strain pheno hunt last few runs. Not everything is at same point when harvested.
> I believe I harvest when trics are mostly cloudy with 5% amber. So I’m not sure what you are even talking about to be honest. Thanks though. View attachment 5043075View attachment 5043076View attachment 5043077View attachment 5043078View attachment 5043079


How’s the Colada project coming along?


----------



## Nex420 (Dec 8, 2021)

Made some Red Meds rosin with the last harvest material.
The fruity terps are quite blissful to smoke. Marred with the panamas sweet earthiness, it’s a great all day smoke.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 8, 2021)

Money Gun #2 day 61 of 12/12 No stretch on one and very minimal stretch on this one with rock hard buds.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 9, 2021)

Doo6 said:


> How’s the Colada project coming along?


It’s project marmalade Also colada has died. Super sad about that.


----------



## Doo6 (Dec 9, 2021)

Officialoracle420 said:


> It’s project marmalade Also colada has died. Super sad about that.


Damn my bad man, how’s the marmalade project then? Not the best when it comes to memory, when it comes to short term memory, thanks to being young and dumb. Trying your method revegging 3 different Nila Wafers. Cut them this weekend, and they’re actually doing really good.


----------



## Doo6 (Dec 9, 2021)

Bazookaz 2and then 3(or 3 and then 2, was running late for work). First one is throwing down some hammers and the Second is putting out some serious frost


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 9, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Money Gun #2 day 61 of 12/12 No stretch on one and very minimal stretch on this one with rock hard buds.
> View attachment 5043290View attachment 5043291View attachment 5043292


Definitely a lot of gusherrs comin thru with those wierd pointy seed pods. I didnt care much for the gushers s1s. They all had that goin on. 1 was alright.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 9, 2021)

Nilla Wafer


----------



## Doo6 (Dec 9, 2021)

Hyped for the Bubblegum Funk, and the testers(the rest are for a buddy). The testers are starting to get soaked now


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 9, 2021)

Poppin these this week. Looks like he’s reversed a chem sis & hit everything.


----------



## higher self (Dec 9, 2021)

Got those freebies as well


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> Got those freebies as well
> 
> View attachment 5043808


Yerp hoping for some chemmy grape pie goodness day smoke


----------



## BowserME17 (Dec 9, 2021)

Azzman96 said:


> Wow! Looks banging. Smell/taste profile?


Definitely Carries the berry from lpc 75 with a super sweet bite. Almost fuely berry but not quite


----------



## higher self (Dec 9, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Yerp hoping for some chemmy grape pie goodness day smoke


Exactly what I was thinking. Going to pop some Fornication's but freebie pack has me rethinking what to pop. Glad your going to run them though!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 9, 2021)

tman42 said:


> Money Gun #2 day 61 of 12/12 No stretch on one and very minimal stretch on this one with rock hard buds.
> View attachment 5043290View attachment 5043291View attachment 5043292


Foxtailing or is this typical bud structure?


----------



## Doo6 (Dec 9, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Poppin these this week. Looks like he’s reversed a chem sis & hit everything.
> View attachment 5043804


Missed out on those, they sound absolutely amazing though.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 9, 2021)

BowserME17 said:


> Definitely Carries the berry from lpc 75 with a super sweet bite. Almost fuely berry but not quite


Making me want to go home and pop my lpc s1


----------



## tman42 (Dec 10, 2021)

Money Gun #1 day 49 of 12/12, no stretch at all with this one.


----------



## sourchunks (Dec 10, 2021)

Pink Bubblegum being transplanted today. Had a friend watch them for 10 days while I was on vacation so they look a little beat up lol. They are pretty stinky in veg with some nice bushy structure


----------



## Doo6 (Dec 10, 2021)

4/6 Kurple Fantasy x Rainbow Crushers popped roots already, and the other 2 have cracked open. So other 2 will most likely be showing their taproot when i wake up in the morning. 4/5 Animal Sherb x Chem D/Chem Sis popped their roots, and the other one is cracked open as well. So most likely 100% will be successfully germinated within 36 hours. Going to plant them in some organic seedling mix tomorrow morning, and will keep them under the seedling lights until everything is harvested in the tent within the next 2-4 weeks.

On a side note, i really hope both lines work out. Especially the Chem D/Chem Sis. Would jump on some OG crosses, and the Gelatti 91 like white on rice with the Chem D x Chem Sis.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 10, 2021)

Doo6 said:


> 4/6 Kurple Fantasy x Rainbow Crushers popped roots already, and the other 2 have cracked open. So other 2 will most likely be showing their taproot when i wake up in the morning. 4/5 Animal Sherb x Chem D/Chem Sis popped their roots, and the other one is cracked open as well. So most likely 100% will be successfully germinated within 36 hours. Going to plant them in some organic seedling mix tomorrow morning, and will keep them under the seedling lights until everything is harvested in the tent within the next 2-4 weeks.
> 
> On a side note, i really hope both lines work out. Especially the Chem D/Chem Sis. Would jump on some OG crosses, and the Gelatti 91 like white on rice with the Chem D x Chem Sis.


I've noticed ecsd and the chems find their ways in a few crosses in recent history and I am here for every second of it. Give me that gas over the sweet fruity please.. I do love some sweet fruity gas though


----------



## Doo6 (Dec 10, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I've noticed ecsd and the chems find their ways in a few crosses in recent history and I am here for every second of it. Give me that gas over the sweet fruity please.. I do love some sweet fruity gas though


Same, would take an old school OG//TK/Bubba/ECSD/Chem over a Gelato any day. Don’t get me wrong i still likes the taste of Gelato/new school cuts, but imho old school has the whole package.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Dec 11, 2021)

Box Wine ( spritzer x sour apple ) f54. Incredible fruity gas smell



View attachment PSX_20211211_100953.jpg


----------



## Nex420 (Dec 11, 2021)

Trimmed up some of the recent Red Meds harvest.

Bday Funk is blooming 

Another Bday Funk


----------



## Doo6 (Dec 11, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Trimmed up some of the recent Red Meds harvest.
> View attachment 5044706View attachment 5044707
> Bday Funk is blooming
> View attachment 5044708
> ...


Looking good, awesome work. How’s the terps on the Red Meds, and the effects if you tried it out? Slept on these like a dummy, but might try and see if they’re in stock somewhere else. Especially if it’s good for pain, and anxiety


----------



## Nex420 (Dec 11, 2021)

Doo6 said:


> Looking good, awesome work. How’s the terps on the Red Meds, and the effects if you tried it out? Slept on these like a dummy, but might try and see if they’re in stock somewhere else. Especially if it’s good for pain, and anxiety


Thank you 

Very sweet & fruity with an earthy background. She’s quite a nice smell. Helps with pain, but I wouldn’t say anything huge to be honest - I think some other strains help more than this one.
I actually really enjoy her as a morning and mid day smoke. The ride is nice and uppity in the beginning with some mind fuck high, and then it kinda mellows out on the back side. Tad bit sleepy but nothing you can’t overcome with some more smoke 

I actually made quite a bit of Red Med beans if you wanted to save some cash, I always love spreading the love.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 11, 2021)

Doo6 said:


> 4/6 Kurple Fantasy x Rainbow Crushers popped roots already, and the other 2 have cracked open. So other 2 will most likely be showing their taproot when i wake up in the morning. 4/5 Animal Sherb x Chem D/Chem Sis popped their roots, and the other one is cracked open as well. So most likely 100% will be successfully germinated within 36 hours. Going to plant them in some organic seedling mix tomorrow morning, and will keep them under the seedling lights until everything is harvested in the tent within the next 2-4 weeks.
> 
> On a side note, i really hope both lines work out. Especially the Chem D/Chem Sis. Would jump on some OG crosses, and the Gelatti 91 like white on rice with the Chem D x Chem Sis.


I popped 3 kurple. X sour apple and the big 1 was pretty much a sour disel with the sa terps not bad but the other 2 were just ok all had sa terps and were short stocky plants. but yea not real impressed with the kurple phenos, not sure when ill get back to those.. Hope u have some better luck.


----------



## Piffington69 (Dec 12, 2021)

Popped 2 Grapedog D beans. They're currently on day 10 of flower. Here are some pics from my shitty camera.


----------



## higher self (Dec 12, 2021)

Piffington69 said:


> Popped 2 Grapedog D beans. They're currently on day 10 of flower. Here are some pics from my shitty camera.
> 
> View attachment 5045195
> View attachment 5045196
> ...


Looking good Piff. We don't all use professional cameras or micro lenses to take pics, I use a old iPhone 7 myself. Long as you don't use a potato you're good! Lol!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 12, 2021)

Piffington69 said:


> Popped 2 Grapedog D beans. They're currently on day 10 of flower. Here are some pics from my shitty camera.
> 
> View attachment 5045195
> View attachment 5045196
> ...


What are the genetics on grapedog D? 
("Grape pie × Chem Dog D")?


----------



## Piffington69 (Dec 12, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What are the genetics on grapedog D?
> ("Grape pie × Chem Dog D")?


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Dec 12, 2021)

Pictures of last run 
CURB CHECK
SHOOSH 
MELLOWZ 
CURRENT RUN GOT 
RAINBOW CRUSHERS X KURPLE FANTASY
PROJECT4516 x GRAPE GASOLINE 
BUBBLEGUM WEDDING 
ACA WEDDING CAKE BAG SEED


----------



## tman42 (Dec 14, 2021)

Gushcotti Sundae #2 day 67, chopping day.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 15, 2021)

Slushers #2 day 67, chopping day


----------



## RSTXVIII (Dec 15, 2021)

Box Wine F56


----------



## Doo6 (Dec 15, 2021)

So 5/5 Animal Sherb x Chem D/ChemSis popped, even the one that didn’t even germinate during the soak. 5/6 Kurple Fantasy x Rainbow Crushers have popped as well. Even cut some clones off of each pheno in the tent and they’re doing actually extremely well. So hopefully they root, and can keep any if i find any winners. Thank you to both terrapin and oracle for the help with the cloning. The last one KP x Rainbow Crushers seems like it’s still going to pop, but we’ll see. Did pop a root so just might be a little slower than others.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 15, 2021)

Money gun clones and numnum #2 are about to get the chop! So I’ve read that it’s good to let the plants dry out and slightly wilt before harvest. Does anyone do that or know of the benefits?

Pie box is almost to the point where it’s time to start posting pics. Stay tuned, because all 5 look like heaters and I’ve just about eradicated the aphids. Also got numnum #1 about finished stretching.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 15, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Money gun clones and numnum #2 are about to get the chop! So I’ve read that it’s good to let the plants dry out and slightly wilt before harvest. Does anyone do that or know of the benefits?
> 
> Pie box is almost to the point where it’s time to start posting pics. Stay tuned, because all 5 look like heaters and I’ve just about eradicated the aphids. Also got numnum #1 about finished stretching. View attachment 5047363View attachment 5047362


Idk that id let them wilt, but letting them dry out definitely makes dealing with the spent medium way less of a chore.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 15, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Idk that id let them wilt, but letting them dry out definitely makes dealing with the spent medium way less of a chore.


Yeah it’s something I’ve seen mentioned a few places. I’m pretty sure floraflex was recommending it back when they were posting lots of tutorials on IG (I think they got deleted) and I’ve seen it pop up in a few other places. Seems like it might speed up drying and that could be a bad thing where I’m at.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 15, 2021)

Money Gun day 67, chop chop


----------



## tman42 (Dec 16, 2021)

Fatty Cakes day 68, chop chop


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 16, 2021)

Not the best shots of some dubble sundae dried up. 

Topanga lemon #7 week 5 

Gmo because fuck it, why not? probably week 6 when this pic was taken


----------



## JimoTex (Dec 17, 2021)

I ran a few Twins beans.. one pheno is insanely tasty, def cherry cookies dominant.. I saw a few bad reviews of twins, but its dank af. Im going to run some GMO x Frozen Garlic Margy. I harvested this Twins outdoor around dec 7. I put it out oct 7 . Its barely dry yet suprisingly flavorful.


----------



## thctimmy (Dec 18, 2021)

Day 13. Mixed in here are 2 bday funk, 2 pink bubblegum and 1 Nila wafer. So far so good. I’ll start to post pheno pics in a couple weeks when things start to get interesting. Merry Christmas and happy new year to all!


----------



## Piffington69 (Dec 18, 2021)

Grapedog Ds at end of day 16. Not really getting a ton of smell from these but it might just be my nose. Pheno 1 has a very faint fruity smell of some sort and also appears like the buds are going to be really small. I don't know if it's grower error or if that comes from the grape pie ... it's still early though so we'll see how she develops. That one also has some slight variegation going on so I'll probably up the feed a bit. I'm thinking that if I end up keeping one of these it'll for sure be pheno 2 since the other one is just so finicky. Here are some random shots...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 19, 2021)

Posting these on strainly.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 19, 2021)

Continued


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Dec 19, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> I'm running Hawaiian Faanta I picked up from Glo now he's been good to me on the 4-5 orders I've done View attachment 5023575


Wk4 front and back view


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 20, 2021)

what happened to the Cheetah Piss drop?

any word from Rado?


----------



## YourMarriages (Dec 20, 2021)

Day 53 Egg roll x Grape gas this one is closer to being done but all 3 are identical.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 20, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> what happened to the Cheetah Piss drop?
> 
> any word from Rado?


I feel like this drop was abandoned or something. I've been waiting since the announcement, and that was early last spring if I'm not mistaken. I didn't luck out and get any of the Cheetah Piss crosses as freebies, which bummed me out. I'd also like to see the Zawtz drop. I'm trying to wrap up my Rado pheno hunt and I'm tired of waiting. Nothing since has gotten me too excited.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 20, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I feel like this drop was abandoned or something. I've been waiting since the announcement, and that was early last spring if I'm not mistaken. I didn't luck out and get any of the Cheetah Piss crosses as freebies, which bummed me out. I'd also like to see the Zawtz drop. I'm trying to wrap up my Rado pheno hunt and I'm tired of waiting. Nothing since has gotten me too excited.


I could definitely be wrong but i don't know if the lpc drop went as well as they hoped. I would rather see him dig into one of his strains like spritzer or zawtz than Slutting out cookie cuts


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 20, 2021)

Nilla Wafer around week 9 from flip


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Dec 20, 2021)

Day 32f


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 20, 2021)

Money Guns on day 23 are looking pretty beefy.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 21, 2021)

My Slushers have been very finicky. Today they looked a little more pale than the rest of the plants. Only four germinated, and one was a runt that got axed early on. Also their clones don't want to root, so I'm probably going to have to monstercrop two of them if I want to keep the phenos. They might just not dig my way of doing things. The other plants are happy though. The Gucci Links are looking promising. I'm running six of them and they are all pretty similar.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 21, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I noticed that you were from Phoenix. You should follow Chron_Don_Grows and check out his genetics page. He lives out there. I found out about his crazy grows through Cannarado. I'm running one his strains now that is a cross of Sundae Driver. They beasted out in veg to twice the size of the other strains, and are looking and smelling impressive in early flower. Plus he's a good guy. I've chatted with him a few times. He was also interviewed by the dude from Dark Horse on his podcast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool ill check him out. I have never heard of him though but I don't really get on social media much other than here. Its odd out here with growers and networking though. The arizona section on here is dead and the people I do meet that grow in az are not very inviting. I don't get it. Go figure.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 21, 2021)

Fatty Arbuckle # 1 
Day 46F


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2021)

As a reminder we dont allow member driven contests, giveaways etc
We also dont allow trading, gifting, etc of seeds on the forum by members for a large variety of reasons, since that keeps getting ignored despite our post deletions i will have to close this thread for a bit while people start to get the rules


----------



## thctimmy (Dec 21, 2021)

sunni said:


> As a reminder we dont allow member driven contests, giveaways etc
> We also dont allow trading, gifting, etc of seeds on the forum by members for a large variety of reasons, since that keeps getting ignored despite our post deletions i will have to close this thread for a bit while people start to get the rules


Can we get rid of the huge images of the seed packs in question? clogs up the screen


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Dec 21, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Can we get rid of the huge images of the seed packs in question? clogs up the screen


Just keep it moving on past them if you don’t like the pics. This is a cannarado thread right ? Moderator already took down the necessary stuff. Sad you can’t even do a giveaway anymore. At least I know who to not f with on here now.


----------



## Moabfighter (Dec 21, 2021)

Starfire genetix apples n bananas x biscotti sundae.

isn’t the latter a cannarado strain? Treestars if you all recall gave me hella run around few months ago. Dude promised a pack of fire for my troubles and said he’s a man of his word.

month later (today) a package shows up with all kinds of cool stuff. Not trying ton derail I just think this is a rado cross? Would this breeder have used like a breeder cut or something?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 21, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Starfire genetix apples n bananas x biscotti sundae.
> 
> isn’t the latter a cannarado strain? Treestars if you all recall gave me hella run around few months ago. Dude promised a pack of fire for my troubles and said he’s a man of his word.
> 
> ...


Few different ways they could’ve done it, but yeah it’s their creation of a Cannarado/Compound (Apples n Bananas) chuck.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Dec 22, 2021)

Box Wine ( Spritzer x Sour Apple ) cut at f62
Spritzer : Runtz x (grapes pie x mac)

Hello everyone. Back to the Box Wine, it is superb, taste like sour tangie Candy gas. the taste last long after smoking. the effect is motivating, and cerebral, makes you laugh and makes you sociable. Very good for the day. All this just with 1 week of curing, I can't even imagine after 1 month of curing.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 22, 2021)

[


lusidghost said:


> I feel like this drop was abandoned or something. I've been waiting since the announcement, and that was early last spring if I'm not mistaken. I didn't luck out and get any of the Cheetah Piss crosses as freebies, which bummed me out. I'd also like to see the Zawtz drop. I'm trying to wrap up my Rado pheno hunt and I'm tired of waiting. Nothing since has gotten me too excited.


january i heard


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 22, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I could definitely be wrong but i don't know if the lpc drop went as well as they hoped. I would rather see him dig into one of his strains like spritzer or zawtz than Slutting out cookie cuts


if he did a gary payton line id be down. I hate cookies as much as the next but these cuts are producing great looking and smelling stuff. Everyone thats. Been putting thier work up here looks amazing. Its all weed no matter what its named. and who markets it.


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 22, 2021)

Num Num - she got crowded out by some real aggro stretchers. But she got some dense nugs all the same. I like this cut so far and will run a couple more times to see a primo example. Outdoor she was pretty thicc so this isnt A great example. But the terps are off the chart indoor.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 22, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> if he did a gary payton line id be down. I hate cookies as much as the next but these cuts are producing great looking and smelling stuff. Everyone thats. Been putting thier work up here looks amazing. Its all weed no matter what its named. and who markets it.


Damn I don't even hate cookies at all though I hope my comment don't come off like that lol.. I have bought plenty of cookie crosses and keep a tent dedicated to hype crosses actually have a GP cross from LIT I just started.. it's just when I buy from rado I'm usually more interested in stuff rado has actually worked on or older or less known cuts. There are a ton of other people doing cookie cuts, only one creator of grape pie though


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 22, 2021)

I made a topanga lemon incross, planted 7 just to see a few females. Found 3 males already, hoping to get at least 2 or 3 females to observe. Used a mr nice ssh male to pollinate the #7 female which is more floral and sweet kushy, then took a male from that and hit it to the #6 female, super lemony pheno. I’ll post updates on chuckers paradise thread if anyone is interested.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone! Time for a little update on the pie box. Pics are in number order. First pic is #1, second pic is #2 etc. #1 is looking like the overall winner with the best terps and best yield. #2 and #5 are the frostiest but the terps aren’t as nice as #1. #3 was beautiful in veg but average in flower. #4 is incredibly purple and has some hardcore grape terps. I’ll be keeping that one too most likely. They were all flipped on 11/20 so today is the end of week 5. Still really too soon to tell which one is the best.


----------



## Piffington69 (Dec 26, 2021)

Grapedog Ds on day 24. Was wrong about the fruity smell, it's definitely a sweet smell with an underlying funk maybe? It's hard to explain but it's a pleasant smell so far. Not overpowering like I expected but hopefully as the days go by it'll get stronger.


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 26, 2021)

MELON POUNDER
(cocomero gelatti x LPC)


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Dec 26, 2021)

Piffington69 said:


> Grapedog Ds on day 24. Was wrong about the fruity smell, it's definitely a sweet smell with an underlying funk maybe? It's hard to explain but it's a pleasant smell so far. Not overpowering like I expected but hopefully as the days go by it'll get stronger.
> 
> View attachment 5054103
> View attachment 5054104
> ...



The chem d clone, that early on has a sweet smell and turns nastier around week 5/6. Even the sour d clones will do that


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 27, 2021)

Two of the money gun x grape pie freebies are confirmed female and look badass. I think the other two are female as well.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 27, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> View attachment 5052048
> 
> Num Num - she got crowded out by some real aggro stretchers. But she got some dense nugs all the same. I like this cut so far and will run a couple more times to see a primo example. Outdoor she was pretty thicc so this isnt A great example. But the terps are off the chart indoor.


Hell yeah numnum has insane terps. I’m glad I got two packs. I chopped #2 a couple weeks ago and the top buds were really big, but I didn’t defoliate well enough and had the plants crowded in too tightly in that 3x3 tent so I ended up with a shitload of larf. I sized up my flower tent and the 4x4 is giving me a lot more room. I flipped numnum #1 on the 5th and she’s looking really promising. Might be a better pheno than #2, although #2 has the loudest gas terps of anything I’ve grown. Still kinda bummed I wasn’t able to reveg #3 but I’m not too worried about it.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 28, 2021)

Wonder melon 5 last run on her. She smell like tropical juice box but doesn’t translate to flavor. Still have #7 around, nice sour watermelon terps and way louder.

Stripped 3 hours need a few more tomorrow. 2x fatso/cheetah #2 and 2x #3, 1x grape o nade the pheno I’m keeping, a Tahoe and 2x runtz to fill it out.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 28, 2021)

I schwazzed this cycle and feared I may have taken too many side branches, but it looks like I’m going to have a lot of decent colas. The Money Guns and the Gucci Links look very similar at this point. Here’s a side shot of mostly Money Guns.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 28, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Two of the money gun x grape pie freebies are confirmed female and look badass. I think the other two are female as well.


This is a cross that I'm very interested in. I'm looking forward to seeing how they turn out.


----------



## thctimmy (Dec 29, 2021)

tomorrow marks end of week four flower. I’m no good with my camera, took ten shots to get this one. This is one of the bday funks. Smells like funk burnt rubber as of now. The two pink bubblegums couldn’t look further apart. Single nila wafer has a nice stack to her. Felt compelled to post something I’m finally to the point where it’s getting exciting. Happy new year all


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Dec 30, 2021)

End of week 6 pineapple fanta x grape gas


----------



## thctimmy (Dec 30, 2021)

F28 nila wafer. Showing some purple hues already would that be a driver leaner?


----------



## Grower899 (Dec 30, 2021)

Slushers, snooker, and the last is pacifier x apple juice. Slushers is pretty sweet and gassy, the snooker smells like a bakery. Paci x aj was pretty sweet berry with a sour hint.


----------



## ScaryGaryLed (Jan 1, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Wonder melon 5 last run on her. She smell like tropical juice box but doesn’t translate to flavor. Still have #7 around, nice sour watermelon terps and way louder.View attachment 5055922View attachment 5055923
> 
> Stripped 3 hours need a few more tomorrow. 2x fatso/cheetah #2 and 2x #3, 1x grape o nade the pheno I’m keeping, a Tahoe and 2x runtz to fill it out. View attachment 5055925View attachment 5055926View attachment 5055927


Brave man! Love it bro!


----------



## Nex420 (Jan 2, 2022)

Bday Funk doing well in the wet & cold


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 2, 2022)

Ive been sick with the corvid for the past week, no fun. barely checked on the girls and they almost perished due to drought, but luckily bounced back after a heavy watering. Money gun #1 got the chop a couple days ago, took this pic right before she was slaughtered. (terrible quality i know lol)


Money Gun #2 all trimmed up and looking delicious


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Ive been sick with the corvid for the past week, no fun. barely checked on the girls and they almost perished due to drought, but luckily bounced back after a heavy watering. Money gun #1 got the chop a couple days ago, took this pic right before she was slaughtered. (terrible quality i know lol)
> View attachment 5059053
> 
> Money Gun #2 all trimmed up and looking deliciousView attachment 5059048


Glad to hear you're well. No fun at all.

Shit got me 2 days before Thanksgiving. My plants got fucked up and lost a bunch of seedlings.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 2, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Glad to hear you're well. No fun at all.
> 
> Shit got me 2 days before Thanksgiving. My plants got fucked up and lost a bunch of seedlings.


thanks man. Still hacking up nastiness but i think ill live. sorry about your seedlings i hate when that happens


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 2, 2022)

These Blue Apples straight up smell like apples. How is that even possible? Cannabis is magic plant.


----------



## Piffington69 (Jan 3, 2022)

Grapedog Ds on day 32.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 3, 2022)

Pie box at day 44 of 12/12. 3 and 4 have the best terps, 4 and 5 look like they’ll have the best bag appeal and 5 has some nice grape terps that aren’t as intense as 3 and 4. 1 is kinda sour apple smelling terps and 2 is frosty but not very dense and pretty weak terps. 3, 4, and 5 will definitely get run again before I make a final selection.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 4, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> My Slushers have been very finicky. Today they looked a little more pale than the rest of the plants. Only four germinated, and one was a runt that got axed early on. Also their clones don't want to root, so I'm probably going to have to monstercrop two of them if I want to keep the phenos. They might just not dig my way of doing things. The other plants are happy though. The Gucci Links are looking promising. I'm running six of them and they are all pretty similar.


I blame the gushers theres def some. Skragly bitches that appear


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 4, 2022)

D33 (I think). 

Got a decent pic of the other strains. There are 2 Pink bubblegum. This is the shorter one, but is throwing some fuzz. 


Here is the one nila wafer. Looks like it should be funk, stacking up nicely. Expand her to fatten, just kicked up the HLGs another notch


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2022)

Man a lot of these recent pics of cannarado flowers look leafy as hell. I foresee a lot of trimming in the near future.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 4, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man a lot of these recent pics of cannarado flowers look leafy as hell. I foresee a lot of trimming in the near future.


i noticed this as well. ive only grown a few with a bad calyx to leaf ratio but those ones definitely dont get cloned/ran again.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 4, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> D33 (I think).
> 
> Got a decent pic of the other strains. There are 2 Pink bubblegum. This is the shorter one, but is throwing some fuzz.
> View attachment 5060232
> ...


Fuzz? Is it mold? I recently had to throw out some of my big buds from. Last grow. They had white mold in the middle. Which is very strange seeing as its winter and my house and grow room/drying room have been dry as hell fo 2 months, never over 60 percent. Avg hum. Was aroun 45. Percent how does this happen? Plenty of good circulation during flower as well. Just not during drying. They were processed as usual so i dunno. I did not use a fan so they could slow dry and it didnt happen in curing cause i tossed. A. Cocomero plant before it was trimmed. Sadly it was my keeper, og dom with the. Fruity terps. Hopefully it dont happen next time. Plants were mostly pruned as well.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 4, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man a lot of these recent pics of cannarado flowers look leafy as hell. I foresee a lot of trimming in the near future.


i have a cannabrush they r 20$ at htg my hydro store and work very well if anyone is looking to cut down on trimming time.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 4, 2022)

haven't seen many bangers coming from Cannarado with his last few drops. Not sure if its just me and my high standards lol. Same thing goes for Exotic genetix.


----------



## BowserME17 (Jan 4, 2022)

Site is down for maintenance, next drop coming soon?


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 4, 2022)

BowserME17 said:


> Site is down for maintenance, next drop coming soon?


yes this month sometime. Cheetah piss if im not mistaken


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 4, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> yes this month sometime. Cheetah piss if im not mistaken


Those fatso x cheetah piss are sick. Definitely won’t be any complaints abt larf on that cross. Heavy 9 weekers with good terps ranging from kush to rancid gmo-ey


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 4, 2022)

cheetah piss has my attention looks like chunky buds with minimal leaf


----------



## JustBlazin (Jan 4, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> yes this month sometime. Cheetah piss if im not mistaken


What's cheetah piss? I forget?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Jan 5, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> yes this month sometime. Cheetah piss if im not mistaken





cheetah piss strain - Google Search


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 5, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man a lot of these recent pics of cannarado flowers look leafy as hell. I foresee a lot of trimming in the near future.





sourchunks said:


> cheetah piss has my attention looks like chunky buds with minimal leaf


Thats all gonna depend on the cross


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 5, 2022)

Was there ever a Cheetah Piss cross list? I thought there was, but I'm unable to find one anywhere.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 5, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Was there ever a Cheetah Piss cross list? I thought there was, but I'm unable to find one anywhere.


Not yet


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 5, 2022)

Made some grape pie s1 rosin yesterday and the plant was straight grease and really terpy, And it tastes just like the smell. Long story short grape pie=tasty concentrates.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 5, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Those fatso x cheetah piss are sick. Definitely won’t be any complaints abt larf on that cross. Heavy 9 weekers with good terps ranging from kush to rancid gmo-ey





sourchunks said:


> cheetah piss has my attention looks like chunky buds with minimal leaf


I’m thinking a lot of those crosses will be hand grenade buds with little trimming if properly trained. I found 2 plants (1 green, 1purple) out of the 4 MB15 x Cheetah Piss that I’d run again. Really enjoy smoking the green varietal, it reminds me of a few Papaya Cake and Nila Wafer plants I had ran previously.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 5, 2022)

leaf to bud ratio is a vital part in finding a keeper if you ask me. Think of all the elite cuts OG Kush, Wedding Cake, Cookies, Runtz, all of them produce the buds on a stick look that we look for. Im still looking for mine.....the best I've found for trimming was a GMOxStrawberriesncream i got as a freebie from Exotic Mike.


----------



## YourMarriages (Jan 6, 2022)

Left to right.
Egg Roll x Grape Gasoline (freebies)
Granny's gone wild 
Terp town


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 6, 2022)

Re the leafiness, my 1 pink bubblegum im considering culling to free up flower space. Today is f35. Now she may fatten up and might taste awesome, but the size is pathetic. This is a 5 gal pot, the way she looks now might be 1.5z, maybe 2. I know yield isn't everything, but given the leafiness and low yield, would more experienced folks just cull this and get something else in the tent? Only issue is that 1 plant would be d1, while others d36 tomorrow... 

Small leafy cola


Full plant shot (5gal bag)


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 6, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Re the leafiness, my 1 pink bubblegum im considering culling to free up flower space. Today is f35. Now she may fatten up and might taste awesome, but the size is pathetic. This is a 5 gal pot, the way she looks now might be 1.5z, maybe 2. I know yield isn't everything, but given the leafiness and low yield, would more experienced folks just cull this and get something else in the tent? Only issue is that 1 plant would be d1, while others d36 tomorrow...
> 
> Small leafy cola
> View attachment 5061513
> ...


I feel like if I don’t like a plant for watever reason is good enough for me to cull & find what I want. Possibilities are endless . Pop another bean


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 6, 2022)

If you're questioning it, just ditch it. So many amazing genetics out there!


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> What's cheetah piss? I forget?


I will have some cheetah piss ready in about 3 weeks. High hopes. 

Lemonade x gelato 42 x london pound cake.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 6, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> If you're questioning it, just ditch it. So many amazing genetics out there!


Thanks you two for chiming in. I have a veg tent full, almost overflowing, so I have a new cultivar ready to slot into its place. 

Could the plant be used for butter or something? Its frosty, just short and leafy LOL


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jan 6, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Re the leafiness, my 1 pink bubblegum im considering culling to free up flower space. Today is f35. Now she may fatten up and might taste awesome, but the size is pathetic. This is a 5 gal pot, the way she looks now might be 1.5z, maybe 2. I know yield isn't everything, but given the leafiness and low yield, would more experienced folks just cull this and get something else in the tent? Only issue is that 1 plant would be d1, while others d36 tomorrow...
> 
> Small leafy cola
> View attachment 5061513
> ...


No "might" about it. Looks very healthy & still has 4+ weeks, she will definitely fatten up & taste awesome. Reminds me of my birthday funk, one stayed small but was pure gas. Coming from animal crackers this will definitely be worth keeping. I would change to a mid to late flowering nute with 0 nitrogen like Beastie Bloomz for next couple weeks. Besides, you probably still have plenty of over - under so a slightly smaller yield won't hurt you. Stay with her & reap the rewards! Good luck


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 6, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> No "might" about it. Looks very healthy & still has 4+ weeks, she will definitely fatten up & taste awesome. Reminds me of my birthday funk, one stayed small but was pure gas. Coming from animal crackers this will definitely be worth keeping. I would change to a mid to late flowering nute with 0 nitrogen like Beastie Bloomz for next couple weeks. Besides, you probably still have plenty of over - under so a slightly smaller yield won't hurt you. Stay with her & reap the rewards! Good luck


Argh, valid points and now torn. I do have a couple bday funks too and 1 is smaller in structure, but not leafy and looks fire. Ill keep the group updated with pics in the next couple of weeks!

We all know the real issue here, I just need more grow space


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 6, 2022)

i have 13 Pink BBG in flower right now. Half are short squatty bushes that look like some kind of hedge plant lol. The other half have the stretchy cookie look with much less leaf. frost is just starting to come on so hopefully the terps are what I'm looking for!


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 6, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> i have 13 Pink BBG in flower right now. Half are short squatty bushes that look like some kind of hedge plant lol. The other half have the stretchy cookie look with much less leaf. frost is just starting to come on so hopefully the terps are what I'm looking for!


Do the shorter ones have the leafiness? My other Pink has the cookie look as you describe.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 6, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Do the shorter ones have the leafiness? My other Pink has the cookie look as you describe.


Yes that's why I described then as short hedge bushes haha


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jan 6, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Argh, valid points and now torn. I do have a couple bday funks too and 1 is smaller in structure, but not leafy and looks fire. Ill keep the group updated with pics in the next couple of weeks!
> 
> We all know the real issue here, I just need more grow space


Growing killer is full of tough decisions. Currently in similar situation, 11 healthy 6 week old girls crowded into a veg room built for max occupancy of 8 & don't have the heart to eliminate such vibrant young ladies! (Pink Bubblegums, Five Alives, Chem d X LPC75s, Ghost Train Powers, WI Fi, & Grease Monkey).


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Kalkwerk (Jan 7, 2022)

Hope cp bx or s1 going to land in Uk seedbanks.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 7, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> View attachment 5062130


I’m going to grab a fatso and egg roll pack or two. Who did up the mb15 cross? How was the smoke on that one?


----------



## Gsquared541 (Jan 7, 2022)

Looking forward to the cheetah piss drop, but I’m not particularly familiar with Rado. I have a pack of mango mindset that I got because I am hoping it’s made with the same mango haze that went into the mythical “OG Mango” which is one of the best smokes I’ve ever had. 

Back to the cheetah piss, which crosses do you guys think would be the best for the commercial setting? Outdoor and indoor? The hype name is a good start but which mothers will transfer the most color and yield? I’m not familiar at all with most of these mothers, except Gary, which is 100% the one I would get if I couldn’t get any more info, as she handles indoor well and outdoor exceptional.


----------



## Pievenho (Jan 7, 2022)

I was a tester for the Zawtz Cheetah cross... all the phenos I ran were solid nodges, all frosty and made some delish rosin I'm just about to kill. They all did run a bit long in the stretch...
I appreciate the opportunity so much I'm out from lurking in the shadows and wanted to let you all know you should get some these.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 8, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> I’m going to grab a fatso and egg roll pack or two. Who did up the mb15 cross? How was the smoke on that one?


These were my favorite 2 here…

Purple-Doesn’t smell like marijuana (hard to describe) til you break them open and are hit with a pleasant metallic grape gas smell. Unfortunately the gas doesn’t translate to the smoke and it’s more of a sweet candy.

Green-Funky slight sour smell, crack the bud and its loud paint thinner. More of a musty sour lemonade when smoked. My preferred and the jars I’m constantly going through.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 8, 2022)

Don’t hear much of the gusher crosses, not sure why?


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 8, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Don’t hear much of the gusher crosses, not sure why?


thats all ive been running for a minute now, ran 3 phenos of Beaches (Chem4/GSC x Gushers), 3 of Candy Milk (Cereal Milk x Gushers) and 2 Money Gun (White Runtz x Gushers). havent had a single pheno i didnt like, although the terps on both of my Money Gun plants arent exactly my cup of tea. Ive bought/sold/smoked an absurd variety of strains over the years, never had weed that smelled like this lol. Cant wait until im not sick anymore to smoke it myself.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 8, 2022)

Numnum #1. Day 34. This one is really stacking and has some top notch skittles terps. Maybe I saved the best for last? I think she’s gonna be the winner and I took plenty of clones of this one. I’ve also got a clone of #2 flowering as well to see if I can dial her in with less larf.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 8, 2022)

Gsquared541 said:


> Looking forward to the cheetah piss drop, but I’m not particularly familiar with Rado. I have a pack of mango mindset that I got because I am hoping it’s made with the same mango haze that went into the mythical “OG Mango” which is one of the best smokes I’ve ever had.
> 
> Back to the cheetah piss, which crosses do you guys think would be the best for the commercial setting? Outdoor and indoor? The hype name is a good start but which mothers will transfer the most color and yield? I’m not familiar at all with most of these mothers, except Gary, which is 100% the one I would get if I couldn’t get any more info, as she handles indoor well and outdoor exceptional.


I’d be all over that Gary x cheetah piss cross for the yields. There’s also another breeder called Wolfpack Selections that’s doing a bunch of cheetah piss reversals including a lot of the same ones Rado is doing and I think I’m going to get the crosses that are just hype cuts from them. For the Rado drop I’m more interested in some of the ones made with Rado strains like zawtz and sundae driver. I’m growing out some ICC x cheetah piss freebies from Wolfpack and they’re looking pretty badass.


----------



## Gsquared541 (Jan 8, 2022)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’d be all over that Gary x cheetah piss cross for the yields. There’s also another breeder called Wolfpack Selections that’s doing a bunch of cheetah piss reversals including a lot of the same ones Rado is doing and I think I’m going to get the crosses that are just hype cuts from them. For the Rado drop I’m more interested in some of the ones made with Rado strains like zawtz and sundae driver. I’m growing out some ICC x cheetah piss freebies from Wolfpack and they’re looking pretty badass.


Thanks for the help friend


----------



## tman42 (Jan 9, 2022)

Fatty Arbuckle #3, no flash, flash


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jan 9, 2022)

Day 46V #2 & 5 Pink Bbg #8 & 13 Chem d/original Haze X LPC75. This extra from LPC drop are the stars of my veg room. Would love to get my hands on more of these beans! Topped twice & weight trained but still have to raise light every day
Just love sativa dominant hybrids.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 9, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Day 46V #2 & 5 Pink Bbg #8 & 13 Chem d/original Haze X LPC75. This extra from LPC drop are the stars of my grow room. Would love to get my hands on more!Topped twice & weight trained but still have to raise light every day
> Just love sativa dominant hybrids.View attachment 5063547View attachment 5063548


Top dawg made the chem d/o haze. You can probably find some crosses still


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jan 9, 2022)

Day 32F Over-Under(front left) Bad Apple(front right) Along with Animal Chin, all Rado gear is performing great. . . But bad Apple definitely the 2 studs(other BA is center in last row)


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jan 10, 2022)

tman42 said:


> Fatty Arbuckle #3, no flash, flashView attachment 5063271View attachment 5063272View attachment 5063273


more inf? How did it grow/


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 10, 2022)

So is anyone else popping their silly string? I got my pack wet as soon as I found out. RIP to one of the greatest.


----------



## YourMarriages (Jan 10, 2022)

Granny's gone frosty


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So is anyone else popping their silly string? I got my pack wet as soon as I found out. RIP to one of the greatest.


i almost snagged a pack last night, happened to stumble upon it searching seedbanks


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 10, 2022)

Six weeks in and my plant reeeeeek.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> i almost snagged a pack last night, happened to stumble upon it searching seedbanks


I think a lot of people got a free pack with the gushers restock. That’s where I got mine. In theory the cross sounds super fire and there were 8 beans in the pack so I bet I’ll find a pheno that’s worthy of Bob. I was always disappointed that gushers x Bob Saget wasn’t called the aristocrats, so that’s what I’m naming the best pheno.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 10, 2022)

got a Ganache x Grape Gasoline up


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 10, 2022)

sorry to report the terps on the pink BBG are very subtle almost non existent. It's still very early in flower so hopefully they come around.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 11, 2022)

Grape o nade


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 11, 2022)

Fatso x cheetah piss #2


----------



## skuba (Jan 11, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Fatso x cheetah piss #2View attachment 5064832View attachment 5064829View attachment 5064830View attachment 5064831


Looking awesome. Did you make that pvc trellis? How does it attach to the tent poles?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 11, 2022)

skuba said:


> Looking awesome. Did you make that pvc trellis? How does it attach to the tent poles?


Yeah Those r homemade. I just drilled holes and strung twine thru em, been using the same ones for probably 2 years now. They’re strung up with two ratchet deals, I just put an eye hook on every corner to lift them up by. Work great in the little 2 x 4’s. For the 5 x 5’s I just string cheap ebay trellis netting every run.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 11, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Yeah Those r homemade. I just drilled holes and strung twine thru em, been using the same ones for probably 2 years now. They’re strung up with two ratchet deals, I just put an eye hook on every corner to lift them up by. Work great in the little 2 x 4’s. For the 5 x 5’s I just string cheap ebay trellis netting every run.


I hang mine off of ratchet straps too. It's nice because it lets them be adjustable.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 11, 2022)

Been Awhile:
Day 22
Fuck your couch # 2 ,
[London Pound Cake × Zawtz]
Zawtz [ Zkittles × Gellati ×King Louis VIII]



Reference to Gelatti


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 12, 2022)

They arent much to look at just yet, on day 4 or 5 of 12/12 of the 2nd run with these cuts of Money Gun and Candy Milk. I seem to have accidentally found a bit of a cheat code when it come to my SCROG setup, Some of the plants got tall and lanky when i was too sick to tend to them, when i got better a few days ago i simply put the screen over the freely growing plants and although i almost snapped some branches due to over-bending, they bounced back and adapted pretty fast. I was always under the impression that i had to get them under the screen in veg and strategically tuck/guide them as they grow, much easier this way.


----------



## Piffington69 (Jan 12, 2022)

Grapedog Ds on day 41. The smell on these are pretty much nonexistent which is a shame because the bag appeal and the yield is there. A squeeze of the nugs on both give you that diesel, greasy, chemical smell on your fingers you'd expect from a chem d cross. Both phenos smell pretty much the same except one also has some black pepper thrown in the mix. Zero grape on these which is bummer but that's alright I still have 5 seeds although I'm probably just going to pop some baby backs next instead.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 12, 2022)

Pie box #4 and 5. These two look like the best overall. Even though #3 has better grape terps the buds aren’t as frosty or big. Anyway today is halfway through week 8 so it’s looking like these are slow vegging and slow flowering. I’ll be really surprised if they’re done before 11 weeks. 

Also got numnum #1 here. Flipped on 12/5 so day 38 of 12/12. I think it’s safe to say this is the best pheno out of the first pack. #2 is insanely gassy and gets nice big buds up top but doesn’t stack all that well and gets really larfy on lower branches even with good defoliation. 

Last but not least, 100% germination on the silly string. Popped as soon as the news about Bob broke. It’s really sad that he died but I’m glad it was a heart attack in his sleep and not something less dignified. No suffering and no damage to his legacy. I hope I find a killer keeper in that pack.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 12, 2022)

Day 54 Hawaiian Faanta... a few different buds i want to see how 9.5 weeks look


----------



## djsleep (Jan 12, 2022)

This harvest turned out wonderfully for quality but yield was lacking. The slap n tickle really stood out. GMO dominant, tastes and smells like GMO with some extra fruitiness. The slap n tickle puts you to bed. The zqueezit/zawtx x grape pie bx are delicious too, straight candy with some gas. Planned to press everything once dried but life got in the way

Zqueezit/zawtz x grape pie bx

Slap n tickle


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 13, 2022)

djsleep said:


> This harvest turned out wonderfully for quality but yield was lacking. The slap n tickle really stood out. GMO dominant, tastes and smells like GMO with some extra fruitiness. The slap n tickle puts you to bed. The zqueezit/zawtx x grape pie bx are delicious too, straight candy with some gas. Planned to press everything once dried but life got in the way
> 
> Zqueezit/zawtz x grape pie bx
> 
> Slap n tickle


Looks fire, what's the consensus around here on what is a good yield? 1oz per gallon medium? Nice work enjoy!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 13, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Looks fire, what's the consensus around here on what is a good yield? 1oz per gallon medium? Nice work enjoy!


I would call that an average yield.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jan 13, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Looks fire, what's the consensus around here on what is a good yield? 1oz per gallon medium? Nice work enjoy!


Depends on medium I think, I don't think you can compare 1 gallon of coco to 1 gallon of living soil.
I think 1 Oz/ Gallon in living soil would be average to above average and 1 Oz/ gallon in coco would be below average


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 13, 2022)

Genetics are more of factor than medium, other than well balanced water retention and ability to breathe. The exception to the rule is hydro can coax yield and finish time, it’s because you create a high performance root zone. If you don’t think that’s possible in living soil you’re too high. lol


----------



## JustBlazin (Jan 13, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> Genetics are more of factor than medium, other than well balanced water retention and ability to breathe. The exception to the rule is hydro can coax yield and finish time, it’s because you create a high performance root zone. If you don’t think that’s possible in living soil you’re too high. lol


You think you could get the same yield with the same clone, 1 in 1 gallon of coco and the other in 1 gallon of living soil?


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 13, 2022)

finally a couple of the animal cookie leaners of my Pink BBG is giving off some nice terps. Very cookie dominant structure with the tall stretch and spaced out buds. Gonna wait till the nugs swell and take a little shape before posting pics.


----------



## tman42 (Jan 13, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> more inf? How did it grow/


The two plants I grew ended up being two of the best producers I have got out of that tent ever. They stretched FOREVER though so I had shit growing in between and above my lights. Have to get back to you on taste and smell but both are great and are top shelf. They were so easy to trim with not much leaf material and big dense buds. There were so many tops also as it liked being tied down and I will definitely be popping more of these seeds as I didn't take any clones of these two.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 14, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Thanks you two for chiming in. I have a veg tent full, almost overflowing, so I have a new cultivar ready to slot into its place.
> 
> Could the plant be used for butter or something? Its frosty, just short and leafy LOL


let em ride. And flip the veg tent


thctimmy said:


> Looks fire, what's the consensus around here on what is a good yield? 1oz per gallon medium? Nice work enjoy!


i get like 1 to 3 ozs a plant in 2 gal coco pots depends on the cross.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 14, 2022)

tman42 said:


> The two plants I grew ended up being two of the best producers I have got out of that tent ever. They stretched FOREVER though so I had shit growing in between and above my lights. Have to get back to you on taste and smell but both are great and are top shelf. They were so easy to trim with not much leaf material and big dense buds. There were so many tops also as it liked being tied down and I will definitely be popping more of these seeds as I didn't take any clones of these two.


Gmo ftw


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 14, 2022)

Gsquared541 said:


> Looking forward to the cheetah piss drop, but I’m not particularly familiar with Rado. I have a pack of mango mindset that I got because I am hoping it’s made with the same mango haze that went into the mythical “OG Mango” which is one of the best smokes I’ve ever had.
> 
> Back to the cheetah piss, which crosses do you guys think would be the best for the commercial setting? Outdoor and indoor? The hype name is a good start but which mothers will transfer the most color and yield? I’m not familiar at all with most of these mothers, except Gary, which is 100% the one I would get if I couldn’t get any more info, as she handles indoor well and outdoor exceptional.


The gary testers had super low germ rates and i found a male in the 6 seeds i tested. But i did find a keeper. So... Id buy 2 packs in case.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 14, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> You think you could get the same yield with the same clone, 1 in 1 gallon of coco and the other in 1 gallon of living soil?


Yes


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 14, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Looks fire, what's the consensus around here on what is a good yield? 1oz per gallon medium? Nice work enjoy!


I've never seen a correlation between amount of medium and yield. When I grow in 1/2 gallon pots they definitely yield more than a half. I had two plants fill a 4x4 during my last cycle.


----------



## keifcake (Jan 14, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I've never seen a correlation between amount of medium and yield. When I grow in 1/2 gallon pots they definitely yield more than a half. I had two plants fill a 4x4 during my last cycle.


For sure, genetics is the biggest factor and the correlation with yield mostly depends on veg time and size when flipped, but in general the bigger the pot its allowed to stretch out in while in veg the bigger the potential yield in a shorter amount of time overall.


----------



## Florere (Jan 14, 2022)

That’s a long maintenance


----------



## ScaryGaryLed (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi people, does anybody know how much longer the Rado site will be under maintenance?


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 15, 2022)

ScaryGaryLed said:


> Hi people, does anybody know how much longer the Rado site will be under maintenance?


Cheetah Piss is slated for "late January" so id say it will be back within the next couple weeks.


----------



## ScaryGaryLed (Jan 15, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Cheetah Piss is slated for "late January" so id say it will be back within the next couple weeks.


 I mean like what about the rest? I was trying to look up the lineage of some of the other strains.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jan 15, 2022)

tman42 said:


> The two plants I grew ended up being two of the best producers I have got out of that tent ever. They stretched FOREVER though so I had shit growing in between and above my lights. Have to get back to you on taste and smell but both are great and are top shelf. They were so easy to trim with not much leaf material and big dense buds. There were so many tops also as it liked being tied down and I will definitely be popping more of these seeds as I didn't take any clones of these two.


Thanks for the info, I have 1 going and she does stretch crazy, her bud sites are huge donks, but internodal spacing is wild. Mine is all fuel/stank no gushers influence , chopping any day.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 15, 2022)

ScaryGaryLed said:


> I mean like what about the rest? I was trying to look up the lineage of some of the other strains.


i meant the rest too. In drops past the entire site has gone down for a bit. Im sure when its back all available inventory will be listed as well as the archives. Try a google search, a lot of packs were/are available at 3rd party seedbanks with the lineage in the description


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 15, 2022)

Sometimes when PNW goes on vacation he shuts the site down. I don’t know if he’s gone right now but I wouldn’t imagine the site will be down clear until the cheetah piss drop. 

More numnum #1. Last day of week 6. I’m going to push her harder than I did #2 in late flowering, and I’m also running a clone of #2 that I’m pushing way harder and stripping way more nodes. I was kinda shocked how larfy the buds got just a few nodes down the first time I ran that one.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 15, 2022)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Sometimes when PNW goes on vacation he shuts the site down. I don’t know if he’s gone right now but I wouldn’t imagine the site will be down clear until the cheetah piss drop.
> 
> More numnum #1. Last day of week 6. I’m going to push her harder than I did #2 in late flowering, and I’m also running a clone of #2 that I’m pushing way harder and stripping way more nodes. I was kinda shocked how larfy the buds got just a few nodes down the first time I ran that one. View attachment 5068078View attachment 5068079


Holy leaf!! I can't deal with phenos like that man. Like someone mentioned in a recent post..... Cannarado had been pumping out some super leafy crosses as of late.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 15, 2022)

Did anyone else run Name Shakers from the Gushers drop? That was a great strain that I would like to see make a comeback in some form. I lost all of my cuts or I'd still be running it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> You think you could get the same yield with the same clone, 1 in 1 gallon of coco and the other in 1 gallon of living soil?


Not even close, lol. Coco will out perform soil in a 1 gallon pot.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Yes


I dont see that happening but if you show me a pic I'd eat crow.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 16, 2022)

Living soil can be made with a coco base, which has a light texture, promotes air at the root zone and encourages a high performance rhizosphere.

smh

what’s the argument again? lol smh


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 16, 2022)

The only pheno of Pink Bubblegum that I didn't kill off. It's showing some true potential in early flower. Cookie bud structure and some sweet bubblegum terps. I'll document her progress every week.


----------



## ScaryGaryLed (Jan 17, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> The only pheno of Pink Bubblegum that I didn't kill off. It's showing some true potential in early flower. Cookie bud structure and some sweet bubblegum terps. I'll document her progress every week.View attachment 5068576


That looks like some nice jamaican


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 17, 2022)

Here is an updated pic of the pink bubble day 46. This is the same plant I posted maybe ten days ago contemplating culling her. She is a bit fatter but they buds look tight and are coated. Second pic is her sister pheno (looks like a bit too much N).


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 17, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Here is an updated pic of the pink bubble day 46. This is the same plant I posted maybe ten days ago contemplating culling her. She is a bit fatter but they buds look tight and are coated. Second pic is her sister pheno (looks like a bit too much N).View attachment 5068812
> View attachment 5068814


looking nice. id be glad i didnt toss her lol


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 17, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Here is an updated pic of the pink bubble day 46. This is the same plant I posted maybe ten days ago contemplating culling her. She is a bit fatter but they buds look tight and are coated. Second pic is her sister pheno (looks like a bit too much N).View attachment 5068812
> View attachment 5068814


that first pheno looks nice. Any bubblegum terps?


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 17, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> that first pheno looks nice. Any bubblegum terps?


I wish I could get as precise as you all are in your descriptions. I’ll check her but usually when Ive rubbed stems I smell sweet, gas or BO are usually what I pickup. I just don’t have the nose I guess!


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 17, 2022)

Is a simple as rubbing a sugar leaf on between your fingers and smelling them LoL


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 17, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Is a simple as rubbing a sugar leaf on between your fingers and smelling them LoL


I’ll report back. I’ll share a pic of the Nila wafer. Looks like another leafy disappointment possibly


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jan 17, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I wish I could get as precise as you all are in your descriptions. I’ll check her but usually when Ive rubbed stems I smell sweet, gas or BO are usually what I pickup. I just don’t have the nose I guess!


Nor the imagination! Glad you didn’t chop her, I’m sure she is packing serious gas.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 17, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> Living soil can be made with a coco base, which has a light texture, promotes air at the root zone and encourages a high performance rhizosphere.
> 
> smh
> 
> what’s the argument again? lol smh


I like this idea I never thought about that I did a mix with coco and soil and I had issues..nugs We’re next level tho the feeding in coco /dirt mix is very specific coco needs more nutes so it was battle to keep everything in check


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 17, 2022)

Here my only wafer. I was hoping she would fatten up but not happening. Another frosty one but this is disappointing. Leaf party


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 17, 2022)

This isn't my pic but with all these leafy bush pics I've been seeing on this thread I thought it was appropriate.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 17, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> View attachment 5069189
> This isn't my pic but with all these leafy bush pics I've been seeing on this thread I thought it was appropriate.


Rado gear ya know?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 17, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Holy leaf!! I can't deal with phenos like that man. Like someone mentioned in a recent post..... Cannarado had been pumping out some super leafy crosses as of late.


Yeah she’s super leafy. Not gonna be fun to trim. I like higher flower to leaf ratios too but she’s really frosty and as long as the buds fatten up nicely I won’t mind the extra trimming.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 18, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Wonder melon 5 last run on her. She smell like tropical juice box but doesn’t translate to flavor. Still have #7 around, nice sour watermelon terps and way louder.View attachment 5055922View attachment 5055923
> 
> Stripped 3 hours need a few more tomorrow. 2x fatso/cheetah #2 and 2x #3, 1x grape o nade the pheno I’m keeping, a Tahoe and 2x runtz to fill it out. View attachment 5055925View attachment 5055926View attachment 5055927


 3 1/2 weeks 2 go


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 18, 2022)

Slushers number two. If you guys like purps this Slushers is definitely it…. Strong fruity smell. Very kiefy.

Smells of some generic incense, lot of baby powder, heavy fruit, and maybe a touch of some menthol.

abit larfy at the bottom on all three phenos and I’m running a hlg600r on 3 plants in a 4x4. Not the most dense buds however my plants are way too close to the light.


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 19, 2022)

Suit n tie
Grape pie x flow white
Grown at the facility


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 19, 2022)

Pink Bubblegum lower. Doesn't get much more cookie than this.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 19, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Pink Bubblegum lower. Doesn't get much more cookie than this.View attachment 5070272


Did the sugar leaf rub, I would say its sweet for sure, not sure I smell big league chew or anything . Im learning the rope here, what makes this 'cookies'. More calyx to pistils?


----------



## YourMarriages (Jan 19, 2022)

Egg Roll x Grape Gas


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jan 19, 2022)

Anyone know how long the site has been down or when it will be back up? & when the next drop is supposed to be & whats expected? TIA


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 19, 2022)

YourMarriages said:


> Egg Roll x Grape Gas View attachment 5070329


How they smoke? I’m considering a pack or two of that egg roll x cheetah piss


----------



## YourMarriages (Jan 19, 2022)

Great all day smoke but I'm glad they were freebies.. has a strong meaty/skunkish nose with the sour/gas exhale.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jan 19, 2022)

Soaked 4 lpc s1, only 3 cracked will update in a few months 

In back are 5 Carl's shoes f2 from a chuck from member budderton


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 19, 2022)

Pineapple Fanta x Grape Gas Day61f


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jan 20, 2022)

Datcoldboi said:


> Anyone know how long the site has been down or when it will be back up? & when the next drop is supposed to be & whats expected? TIA


Down 2 weeks, drop supposedly end of this month, LeftOurEyes posted this previously


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 20, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Down 2 weeks, drop supposedly end of this month, LeftOurEyes posted this previously View attachment 5070843


I think I may just grab a few S1s. Although the Zawtz cross is tempting. I wish there was a lemon cross.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jan 20, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Down 2 weeks, drop supposedly end of this month, LeftOurEyes posted this previously View attachment 5070843


Thanks for the info… was hoping to see a cereal milk cross in one of the upcoming releases.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jan 21, 2022)

Is there a subreddit for Cannarado &/or this community?


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 21, 2022)

Datcoldboi said:


> Thanks for the info… was hoping to see a cereal milk cross in one of the upcoming releases.


Wolf pack had a cheetah piss x cereal milk cross dropping tonight


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 21, 2022)

Pink Bubblegum at least 2 weeks to go


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 21, 2022)

I found some older rado gear I wanna run mumbles and sherb head .. Anyone grow those ?


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 21, 2022)

Day 50. Almost there!
Pink bubblegum
And 
Birthday Funk


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 22, 2022)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> The only Rado pack I’ve ever had perform poorly for me was the watercolor frosting. That was a second hand pack so I didn’t hit up PNW about it, but if it ever happens with a pack I buy directly from Radogear I’ll reach out for sure. He’s always super cool.


What didn't you like about it?


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 22, 2022)

9wks Hawaiian Faanta


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 22, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Ive been sick with the corvid for the past week, no fun. barely checked on the girls and they almost perished due to drought, but luckily bounced back after a heavy watering. Money gun #1 got the chop a couple days ago, took this pic right before she was slaughtered. (terrible quality i know lol)
> View attachment 5059053
> 
> Money Gun #2 all trimmed up and looking deliciousView attachment 5059048


What’s she smelling like ?


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 22, 2022)

dr.panda said:


> Suit n tie
> Grape pie x flow white
> Grown at the facility View attachment 5070245View attachment 5070246View attachment 5070248View attachment 5070249View attachment 5070250View attachment 5070251


Just beautiful!! PS: the cross here is (flo white x grape pie), (grape pie x flo white) is Riesling both from cannarado.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 22, 2022)

Random pics. All cannarado. My selection of nilla wafer is one of the best phenos I’ve ever found. Someone in the community will soon find out and I’m sure report on here. Hope everyone is staying warm and safe. Peace from VA


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 22, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> What didn't you like about it?


Poor germination rate (6 out of 11), the ones that did germinate were all stunted and grew like shit except for one, which ended up being male. I think it was just my bad luck.


----------



## Florere (Jan 22, 2022)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Random pics. All cannarado. My selection of nilla wafer is one of the best phenos I’ve ever found. Someone in the community will soon find out and I’m sure report on here. Hope everyone is staying warm and safe. Peace from VA


My nilla wafer was also my best phenos ever. Lost her


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 22, 2022)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Just beautiful!! PS: the cross here is (flo white x grape pie), (grape pie x flo white) is Riesling both from cannarado.


Riesling has Grape pie bx as the male donnor.

Suit n Tie is Grape pie x Flo white as the male donnor


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 22, 2022)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What’s she smelling like ?


The 2 phenos are similar but also pretty unique. A stinky vomit putrid sour gas on one and the other the same with more of a fruity+floral background note. Ive had gushers leaners and ive had Runtz, neither pheno resembles either parent. I didnt love it at first, its definitely grown on me.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jan 22, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Day 50. Almost there!
> Pink bubblegum
> And
> Birthday Funk


Looking great. . . sure it's much easier to wait when you are sitting on fresh Over - Under! Your previous pics looked good. How is it, as good as all the Gary Payton hype?


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 22, 2022)

I’ve not had GP prior to compare. I’ll say she checked every box, maybe not the most loud terps I’d say a sweet pastry or cookie type flavor, perhaps that’s the lpc side I don’t know. But this had the gp lean to it chunky nugs with purple hue. I think I ran her heavy on nitrogen and that may have affected the flavor. Maybe not. I wish my reveg attempt worked but it didn’t. I’d run the strain again if I could. I did pickup Payton’s pie which is a cross with Georgia pie. That’s for another thread!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Jan 23, 2022)

dr.panda said:


> Riesling has Grape pie bx as the male donnor.
> 
> Suit n Tie is Grape pie x Flo white as the male donnor


Yup you’re right. I was curious when I see you’re post. Thanks for getting that straight. Ever grown Riesling?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 23, 2022)

8/8 Blueberry Sundae up n running…have some youngsters of Kitchen Sink, Weed Nap, La Quinceanera, Bundy, Floss Sugar, Bad Apple and maybe a few I’m forgetting. About to flip a Grumpz, 2 LemonG x Grape Pie bx, Cookie Dough Sundae and W. Nap. Have a Butterscotch x DoHo in flower and a some Cookie Crisp x DoHo as well. Margalope is a few weeks out from harvest.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jan 23, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I’ve not had GP prior to compare. I’ll say she checked every box, maybe not the most loud terps I’d say a sweet pastry or cookie type flavor, perhaps that’s the lpc side I don’t know. But this had the gp lean to it chunky nugs with purple hue. I think I ran her heavy on nitrogen and that may have affected the flavor. Maybe not. I wish my reveg attempt worked but it didn’t. I’d run the strain again if I could. I did pickup Payton’s pie which is a cross with Georgia pie. That’s for another thread!


Look familiar? Over - Under day 45f, chunky nugs & heavy on the purps.


----------



## Havasu9 (Jan 23, 2022)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Just because…


What’s this?


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 23, 2022)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Yup you’re right. I was curious when I see you’re post. Thanks for getting that straight. Ever grown Riesling?


I have not, I do have a few of the grape pie bx hybrids but that is not one of them.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## sourchunks (Jan 24, 2022)

Pink Bubblegum actually starting to surprise me. Almost identical to the cut of animal cookies with small frosty dense nugs all the way down the stem. Terps have that cookie funk with dare I say some bubblegum in the background lol. I might have to reveg her to give her a proper grow.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 25, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Pink Bubblegum actually starting to surprise me. Almost identical to the cut of animal cookies with small frosty dense nugs all the way down the stem. Terps have that cookie funk with dare I say some bubblegum in the background lol. I might have to reveg her to give her a proper grow.
> View attachment 5073704


Id love to see a plant pic. Def frosty but curious how yield will be. Mine def shorter, finally bulked up and not as leafy as before.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 25, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Id love to see a plant pic. Def frosty but curious how yield will be. Mine def shorter, finally bulked up and not as leafy as before.


I'll post whole plant soon. If you've ever seen animal cookies then you know it's not heavy but there's dense nugglets all the way down with no larf.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 25, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> I'll post whole plant soon. If you've ever seen animal cookies then you know it's not heavy but there's dense nugglets all the way down with no larf.


Thanks, I have not seen that strain live. I appreciate the insights this helps me learn!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> View attachment 5069189
> This isn't my pic but with all these leafy bush pics I've been seeing on this thread I thought it was appropriate.


JHC!!!! That is iced! Looks like you could scrape a dab right off it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2022)

Wedding Pie still holding its place. I love how this one washes.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2022)

And a lil nug of Blueberry Shortcake just because

I still love this one too and plan to hit a couple branches with some Cereal Milk pollen on my next run. Maybe White Runtz too if I can collect enough. The reversal spray I'm using is new to me. I dont think its as effective as the brand I'd previously used.


----------



## BowserME17 (Jan 25, 2022)

fuzzy wig (money gun x Lpc 75), came out at 25%. Super sweet smell and taste, the runtz really comes through


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 26, 2022)

Someone asked for a whole plant pic of the pink bubblegum. Got a flash pic too. Definitely gonna reveg this girl


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 26, 2022)

Chem sis x grape pie bx 
ganache x grape gasoline in the middle


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jan 26, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Thanks, I have not seen that strain live. I appreciate the insights this helps me learn!


Like Mike Brady always says, "Caveat Emptor". . . Bad Apple on left Animal Chin on right both day50f


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 27, 2022)

End of week eight. Short of lights falling I’ll limp across the finish line. My Nila wafer isn’t even worth a pic unfortunately, let’s see after she trims up. But this birthday funk is unreal looking. Next are the two pink bubblegum phenos. Got fat just like @HumbleCounty513 i believe said.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jan 27, 2022)

Looks great. Seems majority of this thread has moved past Rado birthday cake crosses(yesterday's news) but Birthday Funk is my all time favorite smoke. Literally could not put it down, would get up in middle of night to satisfy my cravings. Purchased all the birthday crosses from Rado website & anxious to get them in my lineup.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 27, 2022)

5 day cure Hawaiian Faanta : Pineapple Fanta Gasoline 1st pic with flash


----------



## Piffington69 (Jan 27, 2022)

Grapedog Ds day 56. Taking them at least to 70 and we'll see from there. These past couple weeks have done them well in terms of stankness coming out. Really skunky/funky/b.o. odor and one even garlicy? Hope it keeps progressing.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 27, 2022)

Piffington69 said:


> Grapedog Ds day 56. Taking them at least to 70 and we'll see from there. These past couple weeks have done them well in terms of stankness coming out. Really skunky/funky/b.o. odor and one even garlicy? Hope it keeps progressing.
> 
> View attachment 5075672
> View attachment 5075674
> ...


Nice, how’s she look like in the yield department? I’d love to see a pic of her frame. She hella white looks and sounds tasty.


----------



## Piffington69 (Jan 28, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Nice, how’s she look like in the yield department? I’d love to see a pic of her frame. She hella white looks and sounds tasty.


Yield should be pretty good imo. Took some quick shots. I only keep pheno 1 in the tent but put pheno 2 in there for a pic so you can see the differences. Every single branch is topping over on both and I don't use a trellis since I like taking them out often to water and catch some sun.
Pheno 1

Pheno 2 left Pheno 1 right

Pheno 1

Pheno 2


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 28, 2022)

Piffington69 said:


> Yield should be pretty good imo. Took some quick shots. I only keep pheno 1 in the tent but put pheno 2 in there for a pic so you can see the differences. Every single branch is topping over on both and I don't use a trellis since I like taking them out often to water and catch some sun.
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 5076047
> Pheno 2 left Pheno 1 right
> ...


Nice work!


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 28, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Nice work!


Ive only run Rado 2, but the 6 phenos all had darker green leafs all the way through flower, and I noticed yours are no different. Is this common for him? My other breeder phenos all yellow off/die, but Rado's just seem so healthy to the end.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 28, 2022)

My three Slushers are all dainty, but they put out a lot of frost. I’m definitely going to rerun them down the road to dial in their needs.


----------



## Piffington69 (Jan 28, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Ive only run Rado 2, but the 6 phenos all had darker green leafs all the way through flower, and I noticed yours are no different. Is this common for him? My other breeder phenos all yellow off/die, but Rado's just seem so healthy to the end.


Are they still being fed? I guess it depends when you start your flush. I'm sure most people start flushing with 2-3 weeks left but I'm still feeding mine around 1.5 ec. I will begin to taper down this week and end up just giving them plain water the last couple days.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 28, 2022)

Piffington69 said:


> Are they still being fed? I guess it depends when you start your flush. I'm sure most people start flushing with 2-3 weeks left but I'm still feeding mine around 1.5 ec. I will begin to taper down this week and end up just giving them plain water the last couple days.


I amend the soil and each gets the same ratios. Just happens the rado gear stays nice and deep green. I don’t have a lot of time to garden so that simple approach does it’s job. Was curious if it was me or others experience it. I stop amending about three weeks out so they get 7 day flush.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 29, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Looks great. Seems majority of this thread has moved past Rado birthday cake crosses(yesterday's news) but Birthday Funk is my all time favorite smoke. Literally could not put it down, would get up in middle of night to satisfy my cravings. Purchased all the birthday crosses from Rado website & anxious to get them in my lineup.


i still have a few i plan on running, i pick the most absolute random times to pop most packs. ill just sporadically look through my collection and if one strikes my eye, a couple to a few to the whole pack get germinated

I also ran my 7 sins (fatso x birthday cake) phenos for several runs within the last year so ill give certain strains a rest in my limited space to keep the variety coming. Ill probably give the gushers crosses a rest for a long while after this run of the clones.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 29, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> i still have a few i plan on running, i pick the most absolute random times to pop most packs. ill just sporadically look through my collection and if one strikes my eye, a couple to a few to the whole pack get germinated
> 
> I also ran my 7 sins (fatso x birthday cake) phenos for several runs within the last year so ill give certain strains a rest in my limited space to keep the variety coming. Ill probably give the gushers crosses a rest for a long while after this run of the clones.


I hate falling behind and seeing everyone popping the new cool strains. I'm actually waiting for this drop so that I can begin my next run. I never luck out like that. I'm always at least a month or two behind.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 29, 2022)

FOMO?


----------



## eyeslow999 (Jan 30, 2022)

Topanga lemon #4 on the left, Bohdi ha x snowlotus on right the lemon#4 is like a mild sour diesel nose not a keeper


----------



## eyeslow999 (Jan 30, 2022)

Ghost with the most #3 big yielder with some og zest


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 30, 2022)

eyeslow999 said:


> Ghost with the most #3 big yielder with some og zest


Chunk city nice work!


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 30, 2022)

Happy Sunday all. Go Chiefs! I prob pissed off 50% of nation with that one LOL. Day 60 tomorrow, gonna go dark here in a day or so. Ill post post-harvest pics and numbers and taste, but couple final pics of my Rado gear in this one. Gonna take a break from Rado for a bit, with the exception of popping the Over Under in hopes to find a similar pheno to my last. Anyway, here they are. Have a great relaxing Sunday, peace!

Nila Wafer - looks frosty and purple but leafy AF. Ill keep the cut just in case but this one disappoints given what I have seen in terms of structure. 

Other Pink Bubblegum pheno

Bday Funk


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jan 30, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Happy Sunday all. Go Chiefs! I prob pissed off 50% of nation with that one LOL. Day 60 tomorrow, gonna go dark here in a day or so. Ill post post-harvest pics and numbers and taste, but couple final pics of my Rado gear in this one. Gonna take a break from Rado for a bit, with the exception of popping the Over Under in hopes to find a similar pheno to my last. Anyway, here they are. Have a great relaxing Sunday, peace!
> 
> Nila Wafer - looks frosty and purple but leafy AF. Ill keep the cut just in case but this one disappoints given what I have seen in terms of structure.
> View attachment 5076973
> ...


Hope we don't have to look at Brittany Mathews all game!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 30, 2022)

Hmmm. Was not impressed with the apple stuff, the bubblegum biscotti stuff or the London pound cake strains I ran. Same with the grumpz come to think of it.
Lots of weird, small LEAFY buds. Sucky.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jan 30, 2022)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hmmm. Was not impressed with the apple stuff, the bubblegum biscotti stuff or the London pound cake strains I ran. Same with the grumpz come to think of it.
> Lots of weird, small LEAFY buds. Sucky.
> [/QUOTE
> Currently 8 Lpc75 strains in flower (Over-Under, Animal Chin, Chem D/Original Haze) & 2 Bad Apples. All are beasts. No larf. Most will be done in 2 weeks & can't wait to taste!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 30, 2022)

Cool bro.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jan 30, 2022)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hmmm. Was not impressed with the apple stuff, the bubblegum biscotti stuff or the London pound cake strains I ran. Same with the grumpz come to think of it.
> Lots of weird, small LEAFY buds. Sucky.


You run any of the cocomero stuff?


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jan 30, 2022)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Cool bro.


Previously only Rado grow has been 2 Birthday Funk, 2 Twins, & a Roasted Garlic Margy. All were great smoke but girls were medium-short & only BF had strong enough branching to support big buds. I'm loving these LPC75 crosses. Besides being beasts the majority are a beautiful purple. Hope you give them another try but if you received Chem D/Original Haze X LPC75 freebies with your LPC order & don't want them, would love to work out a trade. Hope you have a great Championship day. 
Both Bad Apples are near perfect but also running 2 Apple Fritters(Animal Cookies x Sour Apple) which are shorter & little leafy but buds are big & solid.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jan 30, 2022)

Day54f, Certainly not a perfect grow but appropriate yield. Over-Unders on left, a little leafy but that will change quickly next 2 weeks. Bad Apple on right, she has been an angel!


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jan 30, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Day54f, Certainly not a perfect grow but appropriate yield. Over-Unders on left, a little leafy but that will change quickly next 2 weeks. Bad Apple on right, she has been an angel!View attachment 5077186


Bad Apple left, Animal Chin on right. Will take better pics when lights turn off


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 30, 2022)

This is from a Slushers plant that I plan on letting go maybe a week or so longer.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 30, 2022)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> You run any of the cocomero stuff?


Yeah watermelon gushers, cocomero X sour d/zellati we’re great. I have a petro melon going now that’s another leaf factory though.
That’s that cocomero zelatti


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 31, 2022)

Blueberry x thin mint cookies


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 31, 2022)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hmmm. Was not impressed with the apple stuff, the bubblegum biscotti stuff or the London pound cake strains I ran. Same with the grumpz come to think of it.
> Lots of weird, small LEAFY buds. Sucky.


The Upside Down Frown from the Grumpz drop was really nice. I kept a few phenos. The Gucci Links from the LPC drop are nice too. I skipped the Bubblegum drop because I got some nice Bazookaz from the Compound collaboration. I only ran the Blue Apples which were very appley, I burnt them up pretty badly. I kept a mother of each and will rerun them later because they all had potential. None of them were heavy Blueberry leaners though.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 31, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> The Upside Down Frown from the Grumpz drop was really nice. I kept a few phenos. The Gucci Links from the LPC drop are nice too. I skipped the Bubblegum drop because I got some nice Bazookaz from the Compound collaboration. I only ran the Blue Apples which were very appley, I burnt them up pretty badly. I kept a mother of each and will rerun them later because they all had potential. None of them were heavy Blueberry leaners though.


I got a box of links sitting around. Could you share a photo or point me to a journal? Thx!


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 31, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I got a box of links sitting around. Could you share a photo or point me to a journal? Thx!


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 31, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> View attachment 5077946View attachment 5077947View attachment 5077948View attachment 5077949


She got chunky! Thanks for the share nice work


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 31, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> She got chunky! Thanks for the share nice work


I'm sure they can get much chunkier. I abused them pretty good this grow. My goal is just to get out of this pheno safari alive and then try to dial in all of the keepers over the next year. I wish these Cheetah Pisses would drop so that I can kick off my last seed run before I start phase II of the hunt.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 31, 2022)

I’m looking forward to popping these as well.


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Feb 1, 2022)

Rado site back up


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 1, 2022)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> Rado site back up


Eww, it looked better when it was down. That UI


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Feb 1, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Eww, it looked better when it was down. That UI


 I agree looks like a 8th grade class made it .


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 1, 2022)

cant read alot of it because of the background. & i see they doin bidding now. saw a NumNum pack up for auction and ends in a few days


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 1, 2022)

I can’t even read half of the words because the white text blends in with the clouds in the background. Haha. That’s embarrassing and funny.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 1, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> cant read alot of it because of the background. & i see they doin bidding now. saw a NumNum pack up for auction and ends in a few days


I didn’t see your comment.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 1, 2022)

Ooooh. New site is bad. Lol.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Feb 1, 2022)

I kinda like it, makes me concentrate & focus, something I haven't done for awhile.
Thank you to whoever bought the Candy Milk. Have way more beans than I do money but kept going back to the Candy Milk & was ready to give in!


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 1, 2022)

I see a bid option on some of the strains.


----------



## Satch12 (Feb 1, 2022)

Lol one has an 8k bid, someone was typing a little fast hahaha


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 1, 2022)

Fatso cheetah 4 plants 2 phenos in the front and middle left. One grape o nade back middle. 10 more days


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 2, 2022)

Bubblegum Wedding ( Wedding cake x bubblegum biscotti ) F47


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 2, 2022)

Box Wine (spritzer x sour apple) 1 month cure, smell and smoke like lemon sour sprite.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Feb 2, 2022)

RSTXVIII said:


> Bubblegum Wedding ( Wedding cake x bubblegum biscotti ) F47
> View attachment 5078675


 Looks & sounds like gas, hope you update us with smoke report. Been looking at the Whirled Peas, what are the genetics of Wookbreath?


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 2, 2022)

Was looking to try some rado and place an order, that site is garbage..only except bitcoin or mail payments..wtf ..pass


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 2, 2022)

Slushers is amazing. Super sticky, super frosty and strong terps that smell like fermented berries of some sort. Like it almost smells alcoholic.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 2, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Was looking to try some rado and place an order, that site is garbage..only except bitcoin or mail payments..wtf ..pass


Trying to grab packs during the Cheetah Piss drop is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 3, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> End of week eight. Short of lights falling I’ll limp across the finish line. My Nila wafer isn’t even worth a pic unfortunately, let’s see after she trims up. But this birthday funk is unreal looking. Next are the two pink bubblegum phenos. Got fat just like @HumbleCounty513 i believe said.
> View attachment 5075249View attachment 5075250View attachment 5075251


Nice job those look nice man


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 4, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Trying to grab packs during the Cheetah Piss drop is going to be a nightmare.


I see a breeder called wolf pack has cheetah piss available.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 4, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> I see a breeder called wolf pack has cheetah piss available.


I'm following those guys on instagram. I'm a little annoyed that it's the 4th and still no word on the Cheetah Piss drop. I decided to wait to pop seeds for my next cycle, so I'm already about a month behind. This was going to be my last seed run for awhile, and now every day that goes by has me feeling more and more like passing on the drop altogether. I'm sure they have their reasons, but the CP was originally supposed to drop last summer. I'll give Rado another day or two, and if it doesn't happen I'm probably going over to the Wolf Pack.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 4, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I'm following those guys on instagram. I'm a little annoyed that it's the 4th and still no word on the Cheetah Piss drop. I decided to wait to pop seeds for my next cycle, so I'm already about a month behind. This was going to be my last seed run for awhile, and now every day that goes by has me feeling more and more like passing on the drop altogether. I'm sure they have their reasons, but the CP was originally supposed to drop last summer. I'll give Rado another day or two, and if it doesn't happen I'm probably going over to the Wolf Pack.


i see he added them to the site if you go to search and search "piss" so maybe soon?


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 4, 2022)

i saw rado reply to the comments when someone asked when, and gave the typical "soon, we are ironing out the final wrinkles with our website"


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 4, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> i see he added them to the site if you go to search and search "piss" so maybe soon?


That's a good sign. Usually they add them a couple days before the drop. The day of the drop I find the URLs of the strains I'm trying to grab and just spam refresh instead of frantically searching through the list on the drop page itself.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 4, 2022)

They did fix the site so that it's legible now. Respect to that.


----------



## BowserME17 (Feb 4, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> That's a good sign. Usually they add them a couple days before the drop. The day of the drop I find the URLs of the strains I'm trying to grab and just spam refresh instead of frantically searching through the list on the drop page itself.


Genius. I’ve been grabbing two packs of what I really want from hembra, they seem to drop a couple hours earlier than the rado site on the same day. Then I go for another one or two from the site


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 4, 2022)

I haven’t really been following, what’s the cheetah piss all about. Seems like everyone really stoked for it


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 4, 2022)

BowserME17 said:


> Genius. I’ve been grabbing two packs of what I really want from hembra, they seem to drop a couple hours earlier than the rado site on the same day. Then I go for another one or two from the site


I've done the same thing a couple of times. Secure the first round picks elsewhere, then go to Rado for the second round to score the freebies.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## higher self (Feb 4, 2022)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I haven’t really been following, what’s the cheetah piss all about. Seems like everyone really stoked for it


I read a little about it but still not sure what the allure is. Seems like a cookie cross with pugnant terps? I feel like I'm only interested bc of fear of missing out. I'm still exploring GMO stuff it can't be anymore pungent than that.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 4, 2022)

higher self said:


> I read a little about it but still not sure what the allure is. Seems like a cookie cross with pugnant terps? I feel like I'm only interested bc of fear of missing out. I'm still exploring GMO stuff it can't be anymore pungent than that.


Part of the description said “the unmistakable scent of cat urine”.
I may be sitting this one out


----------



## higher self (Feb 4, 2022)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Part of the description said “the unmistakable scent of cat urine”.
> I may be sitting this one out


Lol! Yeah I'm not a fan of that smell. Had some cured bottom of the jar bud smelling like that today & I just threw the rest of it out. I like foul smelling weed but I'm good on the urine/ammonia terps. To each their own.


----------



## djsleep (Feb 4, 2022)

Has anyone tried those panama red crosses? It'd be nice to have find a high cbd keeper. How do they turn out thc:cbd?


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 4, 2022)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Part of the description said “the unmistakable scent of cat urine”.
> I may be sitting this one out


from what ive read, it doesnt actually resemble the cat piss terps of old. I dont see how lemonnade x gelato x London pound cake = cat urine. and even so, as with all crosses, the phenotypical diversity can be broad and have some absolute bangers in there.

Im also not a fan of pee smelling nug, and i also recently wondered to myself why im watching this drop so closely.either way ill probably snag a pack for the hell of it anyway.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 5, 2022)

The 4 plants are lemon punch, grape pie bx, cherry on top, & nilla wafer. All selected/keepers. The herb is (blue apricot sherb x grape gasoline)


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 5, 2022)

The cheetah piss is loud and real y’all!! I wouldn’t sleep on the drop. I’ve ran a few most notable was the zawtz x cheetah piss.Running my selection again this round in much better circumstances to see what she can really do. Also running a gary Payton x cheetah piss thanks to a homie on here.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 5, 2022)

Day 2 of flower. Chapple (cherry pie x sour apple) #2 keeper for a while now.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Feb 5, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> from what ive read, it doesnt actually resemble the cat piss terps of old. I dont see how lemonnade x gelato x London pound cake = cat urine. and even so, as with all crosses, the phenotypical diversity can be broad and have some absolute bangers in there.
> 
> Im also not a fan of pee smelling nug, and i also recently wondered to myself why im watching this drop so closely.either way ill probably snag a pack for the hell of it anyway.


 Wish it was a Cat Piss drop. Cheetah Piss is probably great but it's just another Gelato remix(Gushers, LPC75, BBG) & I already have more than enough. Wish Rado gear included more sativa hybrids. Cat Piss(specially selected aromatic Super Silver Haze) x Animal Cookies or GMO would work for me!


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 5, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Wish it was a Cat Piss drop. Cheetah Piss is probably great but it's just another Gelato remix(Gushers, LPC75, BBG) & I already have more than enough. Wish Rado gear included more sativa hybrids. Cat Piss(specially selected aromatic Super Silver Haze) x Animal Cookies or GMO would work for me!


Same. I wish it was built off of Cat Piss because I never had access to it back in the day. I went from hoping to catch a piss pheno to hoping to catch a lemon pheno. Regardless of terpene profile, it has a strong blend of genetics. I would have gone for it if it had been given any other name.


----------



## higher self (Feb 5, 2022)

707 has a Catpiss & Archive still has Code Blue (Cat Piss x Face Off OG) in stock. I agree with what Humble said, just a Gelato remix of strains I've never even ran before. I'd like to check out my Gushers & LPC crosses 1st. I would go for the BX, MotorBreath or Eggroll if I was going to get anything from this drop


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 5, 2022)

I think that’s it for me. Just ANOTHER gelato strain. I have so so many. I’m sure it’s good shit but I’m so ready for something different


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 5, 2022)

higher self said:


> 707 has a Catpiss & Archive still has Code Blue (Cat Piss x Face Off OG) in stock. I agree with what Humble said, just a Gelato remix of strains I've never even ran before. I'd like to check out my Gushers & LPC crosses 1st. I would go for the BX, MotorBreath or Eggroll if I was going to get anything from this drop


I have a catpiss x stardawg from when greenpoint first started. Figure if I get a hankering for cat urine I’ll pop those haha.


----------



## higher self (Feb 5, 2022)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have a catpiss x stardawg from when greenpoint first started. Figure if I get a hankering for cat urine I’ll pop those haha.


Lol you must of gotten them for dirt cheap or free. I grew a Jack Amnesia from Karma years back & it was straight catpiss after a short cure. Wouldn't be mad to run that one again but I'm not actively looking for it. I haven't smoke much Gelato or even Sunset Sherbert to keep buying more seeds of them. I really like OGKB stuff although that cuts seems to not be used much anymore.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 5, 2022)

Got some final pics of numnum #1 here. I’m chopping her tomorrow at 63 days. Next time I’m gonna try running her 8 weeks because I think she could have been ready. She’s leafy, but not as bad as it looks because she’s got a good flower to leaf ratio but really tight internodes. Terps are perfectly balanced candy and gas. I think she’s definitely the keeper although I’m running #2 once more to be sure.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 6, 2022)

You assume. I know. These are also 2 different strains: CAT piss & CHEETAH piss. Don’t EXPECT a 707 catpiss. If you want that go get it. I have some beans of that too and access to that cut probably. If you love popping seeds and supporting you’re favorite breeder then grab some of the cheetah piss crosses. So often when popping seeds you’ll find terps/phenos that you would never expect to find in that line. Although I’ve never actually ran a straight catpiss or cheetah piss only crosses so all that plays a role here. Some drops I’m more excited for than others but I still grab some and support and more often than not you’ll soon be seeing someone growing something from a line you didn’t grab any of and wish you did. I try and avoid that. Just some thoughts. There is no right or wrong.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 6, 2022)

Officialoracle420 said:


> You assume. I know. These are also 2 different strains: CAT piss & CHEETAH piss. Don’t EXPECT a 707 catpiss. If you want that go get it. I have some beans of that too and access to that cut probably. If you love popping seeds and supporting you’re favorite breeder then grab some of the cheetah piss crosses. So often when popping seeds you’ll find terps/phenos that you would never expect to find in that line. Although I’ve never actually ran a straight catpiss or cheetah piss only crosses so all that plays a role here. Some drops I’m more excited for than others but I still grab some and support and more often than not you’ll soon be seeing someone growing something from a line you didn’t grab any of and wish you did. I try and avoid that. Just some thoughts. There is no right or wrong.


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 6, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Who are you talking to?


I’d also like to know. Lol.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 6, 2022)

"if you love popping seeds & supporting your favorite breeder.." then grab what interest you . not somethin cuz FOMO.. 
youll be fine with the next thing. trust.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 6, 2022)

Officialoracle420 said:


> You assume. I know. These are also 2 different strains: CAT piss & CHEETAH piss. Don’t EXPECT a 707 catpiss. If you want that go get it. I have some beans of that too and access to that cut probably. If you love popping seeds and supporting you’re favorite breeder then grab some of the cheetah piss crosses. So often when popping seeds you’ll find terps/phenos that you would never expect to find in that line. Although I’ve never actually ran a straight catpiss or cheetah piss only crosses so all that plays a role here. Some drops I’m more excited for than others but I still grab some and support and more often than not you’ll soon be seeing someone growing something from a line you didn’t grab any of and wish you did. I try and avoid that. Just some thoughts. There is no right or wrong.


Harvesting at 6 weeks still?


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 6, 2022)

Trimming up some pink Bubblegum. Small cookie buds but top shelf


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 7, 2022)

higher self said:


> Lol! Yeah I'm not a fan of that smell. Had some cured bottom of the jar bud smelling like that today & I just threw the rest of it out. I like foul smelling weed but I'm good on the urine/ammonia terps. To each their own.


Its good def dont smell like cat pee. More like pungent peppery with a slint mint. Far from a bad smell. Lol this should be good.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 7, 2022)

If u dont have a cheetah piss clone or have smoked a FRESH bag. Then please dont make shit up. Most of us like what rado does so lets have faith in the man. Hes not gonna put out crosses with a crappy pollen doner. Everyone whos grown the cp testers had great results.


----------



## higher self (Feb 7, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Its good def dont smell like cat pee. More like pungent peppery with a slint mint. Far from a bad smell. Lol this should be good.


From the reviews I've read I gathered it doesn't really smell like pee, just more of a distinct pugnant smell. I'm not saying (nor does it seem like anyone else is either) Rado wont put out fire stuff this drop, I'm saying I'm just not interested in the drop. I like Rado's gear but it's not a subscription service that people have to buy every drop just bc it might be or is the next big thing. I guarantee there will be another Rado drop after Cheetah Piss thats a must have ect....


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 7, 2022)

Sorry bout the pics, These are the grape pie x Sour Apple (sour apple pie) no big buds on any but off of the 600 watt hps should still yield half lb outta the 4x4. Any ways terps are hard to explain but the sour apple definitely comes through alot in the sa crosses 2 out of 6 had grape pie terps the others were the sour smell no apple yet outta 10 sa crosses just a lot of sour. So I found 2 that were decent and I'm gonna keep 1 to regrow. Most of the buds had the sa look to the buds almost like a foxtail but not. 2 were hard round buds. All in all they grew and look good no herms. I'll try and post a few dry buds when they dry. Right now they are starting flush.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 7, 2022)

The rest of the sa pie


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 7, 2022)

Officialoracle420 said:


> The cheetah piss is loud and real y’all!! I wouldn’t sleep on the drop. I’ve ran a few most notable was the zawtz x cheetah piss.Running my selection again this round in much better circumstances to see what she can really do. Also running a gary Payton x cheetah piss thanks to a homie on here.


bro its just another cookie cross they all the same....


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## thctimmy (Feb 7, 2022)

Is that gt2rs Rado’s? If so he a Porsche guy? Noticed they like fly fishing


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 7, 2022)

What y’all grabbing (or not grabbing) !!??


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 7, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Is that gt2rs Rado’s? If so he a Porsche guy? Noticed they like fly fishing


He’s definitely a Porsche guy!! Makes posts with his car from time to time.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 7, 2022)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What y’all grabbing (or not grabbing) !!??


never ran Gary Payton that one is intriguing


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 7, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Is that gt2rs Rado’s? If so he a Porsche guy? Noticed they like fly fishing




__
http://instagr.am/p/CVrOvRWsSjL/


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 7, 2022)

I think I'm just going to grab the Zawtz. It's like every modern fire strain rolled into one.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 7, 2022)

Officialoracle420 said:


> What y’all grabbing (or not grabbing) !!??


i think the driver could def benifit from some added stank! The lpc and carbon fibre should look killer


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 7, 2022)

Cherry on top


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 7, 2022)

Sugarberry scone


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 7, 2022)

White grape gushers


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 7, 2022)

Sundae driver


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 7, 2022)

Cherry on top again same pheno


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 7, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Sugarberry sconeView attachment 5081854View attachment 5081855


Looks a lot like the grape o nade I wound up keeping. Pretty similar cross


----------



## JustBlazin (Feb 7, 2022)

LPC S1 coming along slowly but surely 

And since I'm already here posting I'll show a couple bud shots of my rado keepers I've acquired over the years.
ONE NIGHT STAND

SUNDAE DRIVER BX 
DOHO X PYXY STYX 
WEDDING CAKE X DOHO


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 8, 2022)

Are these Cheetah Pisses not getting goofy names? Bubblegum Pisscotti? London Pounce Cake? Things of that nature?


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 8, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Are these Cheetah Pisses not getting goofy names? Bubblegum Pisscotti? London Pounce Cake? Things of that nature?


I was hoping for cheetah piss x runtz.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 8, 2022)

Hello!
Bubblegum Wedding (Wedding cake x bubblegum biscotti) f52. I think i have find the weed i search, she smell cheesy, creamy, earthy, pungent. It is possible to clone a lower? Because i dont want to loose it. I cant wait to smoke test her.


----------



## JustBlazin (Feb 8, 2022)

RSTXVIII said:


> Hello!
> Bubblegum Wedding (Wedding cake x bubblegum biscotti) f52. I think i have find the weed i search, she smell cheesy, creamy, earthy, pungent. It is possible to clone a lower? Because i dont want to loose it. I cant wait to smoke test her.
> View attachment 5082017


You can clone a lower or try and reveg..... or both just in case 1 don't take


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 8, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> You can clone a lower or try and reveg..... or both just in case 1 don't take


Ok thanks, i will try to clone and reveg it. I dont have the space to reveg the whole plant.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 8, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> You can clone a lower or try and reveg..... or both just in case 1 don't take


This. Clones the bejesus out of it. Take some clones once a week until something roots. If you found fire, do not slack. Reveg as a last resort and don't count on working.


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 8, 2022)

For me it would be zawtz or fatso. I may however be nearing the point in my collection where I don't need many more gelato/sherb crosses hahaha


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 8, 2022)

I think I'm going to go find some LPC and Cat Piss seeds to create London Pounce Cake as my first breeding project.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 8, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Are these Cheetah Pisses not getting goofy names? Bubblegum Pisscotti? London Pounce Cake? Things of that nature?


now im mad they dont have fun names.how about FatPiss? Carbon Kitty? i like this game


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 8, 2022)

I don't know why the hell Cannarado would use something as schwag as Cheetah Piss as a pollen donor. Other than to capitalize on knocking off the Cookie fam hype. Sad really when he could be producing so much better stuff from his own gear. Cheetah is some C grade Lemon Tree hybrid in my experience. Horrible pollen donor.


----------



## Satch12 (Feb 8, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I think I'm going to go find some LPC and Cat Piss seeds to create London Pounce Cake as my first breeding project.


“London urinal cake” is my vote


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 8, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> “London urinal cake” is my vote


Come on guys, nobody pickup on my Cheetah X runtz cross? Im dying on that name but I am immature fortysomething


----------



## higher self (Feb 8, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Come on guys, nobody pickup on my Cheetah X runtz cross? Im dying on that name but I am immature fortysomething


The Runz?


----------



## Snayberry (Feb 8, 2022)

Damn, so looks like you can only grab from Rado’s site. Usually he distributes them through seed banks too.


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 8, 2022)

higher self said:


> The Runz?


Cuntz!!!


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 8, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> I don't know why the hell Cannarado would use something as schwag as Cheetah Piss as a pollen donor. Other than to capitalize on knocking off the Cookie fam hype. Sad really when he could be producing so much better stuff from his own gear. Cheetah is some C grade Lemon Tree hybrid in my experience. Horrible pollen donor.


I would’ve liked to see a lemon tree x cheetah piss included in the list. He needs to bring the lemon tree back into rotation


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 8, 2022)

The fatso/cheetah could’ve went longer but the rest of the tent was ready ready. 



Fatso x cheetah piss #2


It’s fire


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 8, 2022)

higher self said:


> The Runz?


But this is funny and rated G for sure 
Actually, that would be good for the GP cross!


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 8, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> The fatso/cheetah could’ve went longer but the rest of the tent was ready ready.
> 
> View attachment 5082159
> 
> ...


Nice work for sure!


----------



## BowserME17 (Feb 8, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Come on guys, nobody pickup on my Cheetah X runtz cross? Im dying on that name but I am immature fortysomething


I didn’t catch it at first 10/10


----------



## higher self (Feb 8, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Cuntz!!!


Lol! That’s a no brainer for a strain name


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 8, 2022)

higher self said:


> Lol! That’s a no brainer for a strain name


Id name it calvin and Hobbes cause the lil dude always pissing on everything and Hobbes a tiger


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 8, 2022)

Grape o nade grows real cookie smells like tropical fruit. Seems throw bigger nugs on the middle of the plant, don’t know if thx tops love intense light or what but it can get a fair bit closer to rid lights without bleaching than most stuff.


----------



## higher self (Feb 8, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Id name it calvin and Hobbes cause the lil dude always pissing on everything and Hobbes a tiger


Good one!! I'd name the Eggroll cross ChEaters


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 8, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Looks a lot like the grape o nade I wound up keeping. Pretty similar cross View attachment 5081906


It sure does I'm mad that one didn't make it for some reason. Maybe next time if u keep her around.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 8, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> The fatso/cheetah could’ve went longer but the rest of the tent was ready ready.
> 
> View attachment 5082159
> 
> ...


U get any different smells coming from them other than the gmo smell?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 8, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> LPC S1 coming along slowly but surely
> View attachment 5081916View attachment 5081917View attachment 5081918
> And since I'm already here posting I'll show a couple bud shots of my rado keepers I've acquired over the years.
> ONE NIGHT STAND
> ...


How's the one night stand? More wedding cake dominate or margy? I had a margy x grape pie bx I lost but man it smelled chemicals and grape I loved it.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 8, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> I would’ve liked to see a lemon tree x cheetah piss included in the list. He needs to bring the lemon tree back into rotation


Same. I was hoping there would be a lemon cross.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 8, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> U get any different smells coming from them other than the gmo smell?


Yeah they ranged from chemmy to earthy kush with a little sweetness


----------



## JustBlazin (Feb 8, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> How's the one night stand? More wedding cake dominate or margy? I had a margy x grape pie bx I lost but man it smelled chemicals and grape I loved it.


Definitely smells more margy but its got those dense coated buds of the wedding cake.
It's got a pungent chem smell that is reminiscent of the reservoir chem sour diesel I had in 2010, reeks was thinking the other day while pressing some rosin I was getting almost a peanut butter smell off it as well.
I cracked like 4 a few years ago ended up with 1 female, this fucking champ, I got super lucky. Cracked another round last year maybe six or so nothing even close to this thing


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 9, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Definitely smells more margy but its got those dense coated buds of the wedding cake.
> It's got a pungent chem smell that is reminiscent of the reservoir chem sour diesel I had in 2010, reeks was thinking the other day while pressing some rosin I was getting almost a peanut butter smell off it as well.
> I cracked like 4 a few years ago ended up with 1 female, this fucking champ, I got super lucky. Cracked another round last year maybe six or so nothing even close to this thing


I havent ran much margy stuff but ithose terps it gives off is some dank. One of my top 5 all time. I have about 25 gmo x margys id love to hunt but i. Cant pop seeds until i run some new cuts, and eliminate about half of them and decide which ones are my favs. Its just gonna be hard throwing out these cuts. Unfortunatly i cant keep them all.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 9, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Well with the Slurricane beans apparently being hard as rocks and I’ve had three fail at twenty bucks a pop…. It’s well worth a try. Thanks for the idea. Grinding my seeds down didn’t seem ideal but your method seems much more safe and sounds effective. Thanks fam


Rado only gives u 4 seeds lol


----------



## JustBlazin (Feb 9, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> I havent ran much margy stuff but ithose terps it gives off is some dank. One of my top 5 all time. I have about 25 gmo x margys id love to hunt but i. Cant pop seeds until i run some new cuts, and eliminate about half of them and decide which ones are my favs. Its just gonna be hard throwing out these cuts. Unfortunatly i cant keep them all.


Dank is right, love this one night stand.
I was super interested in the roasted garlic margy, sounded like what I was looking for, luckily got it in the one night stand.
Got to love rado, my one night stand was a freebie pack
Having to many good cuts is a good thing I guess. But I know what you mean about getting rid of cuts, it's hard. You know at some point your gonna miss it but what are you gonna do, if you want some new stuff it's what you have to do I guess.


----------



## thctimmy (Feb 9, 2022)

Hanger pics of pink bubblegum phenos. Glad I didn’t cull these, not sure what yield will be but frosty as can be. Both have some purple hue compared to the bud someone else posted recently. I’ve read animal cookies has a purple pheno is that what is coming through here? Anyway can’t wait few more days then into grove bags. I know wet trimming maybe sacrelogious to some but I don’t have as much time as I’d like to dedicate and dry trimming takes me at least 2x. Have a great day!


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 9, 2022)

My third Slushers is the strongest “eye high” I’ve ever grown. Feels like blood cut off to eyes sorta. That red eye type high. Very surprised and happy with it.


----------



## Piffington69 (Feb 9, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> LPC S1 coming along slowly but surely
> View attachment 5081916View attachment 5081917View attachment 5081918
> And since I'm already here posting I'll show a couple bud shots of my rado keepers I've acquired over the years.
> ONE NIGHT STAND
> ...


Looking great, how do you like the pyxy styx x doho? I've got a freebie pack of those still.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 9, 2022)

Blueberry x thin mint cookies 
Mulberry cookies 
Week 8


----------



## JustBlazin (Feb 9, 2022)

Piffington69 said:


> Looking great, how do you like the pyxy styx x doho? I've got a freebie pack of those still.


Love it, definitely one of my favourite cuts. Out of my freebie pack found a few real nice plants, this one being the winner by a little bit. Had another I kept around for almost a as well.
I think I still have one freebie pack of them as well.
Don't sleep of those, they have some serious fire in them.
Also found another similar keeper from a freebie of wedding cake x doho as well. Just has a slightly different smell and tast but vary pungent and tasty


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Feb 9, 2022)

got deleted off Instagram apparently pissed someone off so I’ll be uploading pictures on here for now hope everyone is doing good in this fucked up world one thing I know that brings me peace and happiness is this plant
Bubblegum Wedding


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Feb 9, 2022)

Rainbow Crushers


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Feb 9, 2022)

This rainbow crushers is absurdly loud af but candy af at same time beyond stoked to smoke her


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 9, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> My third Slushers is the strongest “eye high” I’ve ever grown. Feels like blood cut off to eyes sorta. That red eye type high. Very surprised and happy with it.


I forget what you're looked like, but mine all came out small and ultra frosty. I also had some issues and suffered more than the rest of my plants, so I'm wondering if I rerun them is there the possibility of a decent yield? The buds are absolute fire, but the yield was pitiful.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Feb 9, 2022)

Gary gushers pheno1 very thick resin sticky af very light green with purple hues smells gas fuel but a candy and another terp I can’t put my finger on but it’s good


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Feb 9, 2022)

Garyx gushers pheno 2 
Purple hues more of a spear bud structure on her more fruit terps on this one


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 9, 2022)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Garyx gushers pheno 2 View attachment 5082806View attachment 5082808View attachment 5082813View attachment 5082816
> Purple hues more of a spear bud structure on her more fruit terps on this one


This a really nice looking room.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Feb 9, 2022)

See everyone in a week or so they will look crazy all the colors will be poppin iced the fuck out but I will say the bbgb line is killer and this new rainbow crushers I don’t know what the lineage on it is but it’s going to make waves I assure u of that Cannarado has done it again and is why I will always support him solid work always stay high everyone


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 10, 2022)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Garyx gushers pheno 2 View attachment 5082806View attachment 5082808View attachment 5082813View attachment 5082816
> Purple hues more of a spear bud structure on her more fruit terps on this one


Nice easy trim job looks like my Gary keeper. Man I need to get a straight Gary clone. It definitely produces some nice plants. Just the branching is a little wirey. Could use a nice sturdy plant to improve its structure.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 11, 2022)

Anyone heard from nate in a while haven't seen him post up in a long while hopefully all is well with the growmey


----------



## Snayberry (Feb 11, 2022)

What are you guys going for on today's drop?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 11, 2022)

I was just thinking what my favorites have been from rado that I’ve grown: birthday blues (one of my favorites I’ve ever smoked. Ever.)
Caffe macchiato, composure, five and dime, candy milk and zellonati.
Just a random thought


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 11, 2022)

zqueezit x moosetracks


nila wafer x marshmallow OG

Watermelon gushers x dooms stash.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Feb 11, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Nice easy trim job looks like my Gary keeper. Man I need to get a straight Gary clone. It definitely produces some nice plants. Just the branching is a little wirey. Could use a nice sturdy plant to improve its structure.


I couldn’t agree more


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 5083715
> 
> zqueezit x moosetracks
> 
> ...


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 11, 2022)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 5083715
> 
> zqueezit x moosetracks
> 
> ...


Who makes the nilla wafer x marshmallow? That's a cross right up my alley


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 11, 2022)

I got motorbrearh x cheetah piss just for the hell of it.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 11, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Who makes the nilla wafer x marshmallow? That's a cross right up my alley


I made that one. Sorry for the double post


----------



## Snayberry (Feb 11, 2022)

I got MB15 X CP and Zawtz X CP


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 11, 2022)

Well that was a shitshow. after 10+ minutes of waiting i got in, a few including gary payton x cp were sold out. I refreshed a few times and suddenly it was available. i added it to my cart along with something else and checked out. i double checked the list and its sold out again. clicked the pack and it said "this item is sold out including pending items in your cart" i feel like i got it through a momentary glitch lol. i checked out and will email rado before sending payment to clarify i guess


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 11, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Well that was a shitshow. after 10+ minutes of waiting i got in, a few including gary payton x cp were sold out. I refreshed a few times and suddenly it was available. i added it to my cart along with something else and checked out. i double checked the list and its sold out again. clicked the pack and it said "this item is sold out including pending items in your cart" i feel like i got it through a momentary glitch lol. i checked out and will email rado before sending payment to clarify i guess


No egg roll?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 11, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Well that was a shitshow. after 10+ minutes of waiting i got in, a few including gary payton x cp were sold out. I refreshed a few times and suddenly it was available. i added it to my cart along with something else and checked out. i double checked the list and its sold out again. clicked the pack and it said "this item is sold out including pending items in your cart" i feel like i got it through a momentary glitch lol. i checked out and will email rado before sending payment to clarify i guess


What Happened today? I was looking for the Bx and Gary Payton, looks like the S1's got taken. Who got Eggroll × Cheetah Piss. 

I ended up with , Motorbreath as my first choice going in...


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Feb 11, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Well that was a shitshow. after 10+ minutes of waiting i got in, a few including gary payton x cp were sold out. I refreshed a few times and suddenly it was available. i added it to my cart along with something else and checked out. i double checked the list and its sold out again. clicked the pack and it said "this item is sold out including pending items in your cart" i feel like i got it through a momentary glitch lol. i checked out and will email rado before sending payment to clarify i guess


Same happened to me. Played the game, waited for the Gary Payton & got it but after completing mailing info thought I was done & all of a sudden it became unavailable. Played the game again, waited 9 mins & BINGO, luckily grabbed the last one again. . . but unfortunately same shit happened again & this time says no more available! Rado emails invoice immediately so you should know if your purchase was successful. Motorbreath -CP was my first choice anyway & had no trouble scoring them


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 11, 2022)

I was gonna score one of the egg rolls but it must’ve sold out super fast? I’ve decided I’m just going to grab a pack or two of the Nepalese x puck bx hemphill is dropping next week. I’ve been doing good with seed purchases since rado hasn’t dropped in a while and the flavor creationist has gone wonky. But I need that Nepalese cross


----------



## Alucard1028 (Feb 11, 2022)

I managed to grab cheetah piss s1, Gary Payton x cp and white runtz x cp


----------



## Piffington69 (Feb 11, 2022)

Grapedog Ds harvested on day 71. Pretty buds with plenty of frost just wish the terps were louder but buds do leave that diesel stank on ur fingers while handling them.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 11, 2022)

Man, I fell asleep and missed the whole thing. Why do the Zawtz crosses not sell out as fast as the others? A lot of people are sleeping on fire.


----------



## TrojanGrower (Feb 11, 2022)

Had to pass on this drop. Usually pick up at least one strain when he drops but wasn't feeling the cheetah piss. Sitting on some of his LPC and Gushers crosses to hunt


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 12, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> No egg roll?


i didnt even see it, but then again i wasnt looking for it. i got LPC x CP and Gary Payton x CP, but i only wanted the Gary. I was stupid high and the website was being super wonky so i decided to checkout with the pack that was showing in stock as well as the one that was not just in case rado says tough luck we dont have that and now were all out of anything you wanted. (i bought a pack from him in the past that due to "an inventory error" he didnt actually have.)

If he turns out to have both i guess ill get em both, if hes not uneasy or upset about cancelling half my order maybe ill just get the 1.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 12, 2022)

Ok, if anyone has the ECSD/forum x zellati freebies I’d pop em. Ridiculously good.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 12, 2022)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ok, if anyone has the ECSD/forum x zellati freebies I’d pop em. Ridiculously good.


I agree. That cross is absolute dank.


----------



## CWF (Feb 12, 2022)

Dipping a toe into the Cannarado pool: soaking a purple bubblegum bean to squeeze into the closet. I know, I know, I have a pitifully small grow, but quality has a quantity of it's own.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 12, 2022)

This guy's scent is actually got that sour apple smell to it. It's on the end of the smell. This is the sour apple pie #3. It's got that crazy resin production, but the nugs have that unround look which I hate but if she smokes good I may keep it. I kept the 3 and the 5


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 12, 2022)

This is sour apple pie #5


----------



## TrojanGrower (Feb 12, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> This is sour apple pie #5 View attachment 5084589


Damn, she looks really good man. Room must be smelling amazing


----------



## TrojanGrower (Feb 12, 2022)

Grape 75 day 31. Smelling like blueberry syrup with a bit of diesel


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 13, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> Damn, she looks really good man. Room must be smelling amazing


I cant smell bud unless i rub it between my fingers. But im sure it does.


----------



## JustBlazin (Feb 14, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> I cant smell bud unless i rub it between my fingers. But im sure it does.


I just try and rub a resin spot on a fan or sugar leaf between two fingers and smell. Got me going around all day smelling my fingers...reminds me of my early teen years....lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 15, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Man, I fell asleep and missed the whole thing. Why do the Zawtz crosses not sell out as fast as the others? A lot of people are sleeping on fire.


People just haven't had the chance to grow it out yet. If he had made that A line, he couldn't use it in his crosses as much. 

[Zkittles × Gelatti × King Louis Xlll]


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 15, 2022)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ok, if anyone has the ECSD/forum x zellati freebies I’d pop em. Ridiculously good.


His freebies always seem like they could have been apart of a Line, he just had to many things to choose from..


----------



## MesserSchmidt (Feb 15, 2022)

Where's the best spot to buy these genes? Got some beautiful pics being thrown up


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 15, 2022)

MesserSchmidt said:


> Where's the best spot to buy these genes? Got some beautiful pics being thrown up


i usually try to buy breeder direct. Best place imo. radogear.com


----------



## JustBlazin (Feb 15, 2022)

MesserSchmidt said:


> Where's the best spot to buy these genes? Got some beautiful pics being thrown up


He has his own site you can purchase from


----------



## TrojanGrower (Feb 15, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> i usually try to buy breeder direct. Best place imo. radogear.com


Have you had any issues with breeders direct? Never tried them but found some seeds that other banks don't stock. Also with this whole Treestar shit going down, hard finding honest banks to deal with.


----------



## TrojanGrower (Feb 15, 2022)

MesserSchmidt said:


> Where's the best spot to buy these genes? Got some beautiful pics being thrown up


Rado, and Neptune are solid. Attitude is also a good but they're overseas so shipping to the states takes a little while.


----------



## MesserSchmidt (Feb 15, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> He has his own site you can purchase from


That site is radogear then i take it?


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 15, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> Have you had any issues with breeders direct? Never tried them but found some seeds that other banks don't stock. Also with this whole Treestar shit going down, hard finding honest banks to deal with.


i think we are talking about 2 different things, i mean buying directly from the breeder and i believe youre referring to a seedbank somewhat deceivingly titled "breeder direct"


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 15, 2022)

MesserSchmidt said:


> That site is radogear then i take it?


yes. as i said.

You can find cannarado seeds in a handful of places but the best freebies come from the man himself.


----------



## TrojanGrower (Feb 15, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> i think we are talking about 2 different things, i mean buying directly from the breeder and i believe youre referring to a seedbank somewhat deceivingly titled "breeder direct"


I realized that after I posted it lol


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Feb 15, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> I realized that after I posted it lol


Check out the Baby Backs (GMO x Bubblegum Biscotti)


----------



## TrojanGrower (Feb 15, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Check out the Baby Backs (GMO x Bubblegum Biscotti)


Have you grown her? If so what are the terps like? Not a big fan of gmo but bubblegum biscotti sounds dank


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Feb 16, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> Have you grown her? If so what are the terps like? Not a big fan of gmo but bubblegum biscotti sounds dank


I wish, have the beans & plan to get some in the lineup soon! Just chopped Bad Apple(GMO x Sour Apple) & waiting for them to dry. Also couple GMO Cookies currently in veg. If you love purps, I highly recommend the LPC75 crosses. Totally enjoying the Over-Under & Animal Chin. Most beautiful plants & OU smells like the perfume counter at the mall.  Here is a small bud of OU(Gary Payton x LPC75)


----------



## Yts farmer (Feb 16, 2022)

Has radogear.com stopped shipping to the uk now? 

I have ordered from them previously without any problems but was looking at grabbing a few more packs earlier and when trying to check out they only had USA, British virgin islands and Canada as shipping options.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 16, 2022)

Fwiw I’m sampling 17 different strains right now. The grape gas S1 is my favorite by far. Is it worth the 250 price tag some balked at?
Imo this one would be (I got a clone)


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 17, 2022)

Bubblegum Wedding F62


----------



## BowserME17 (Feb 17, 2022)

Shot of Zeppole and Pie box about 7.5 weeks in. We’re updating the strains at work, got 18 rado strains about to flip in the next two weeks.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 17, 2022)

BowserME17 said:


> Shot of Zeppole and Pie box about 7.5 weeks in. We’re updating the strains at work, got 18 rado strains about to flip in the next two weeks.View attachment 5087247View attachment 5087248


Whoa nice find. Zeppole throws down


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 17, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Check out the Baby Backs (GMO x Bubblegum Biscotti)


My sis grew 2 and they were herms, she tossed them they were so bad. Hopefully mine are ok.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Feb 17, 2022)

Appreciate the info, will definitely keep closer eye on them. Hopefully they will find conditions at Humble County more to their liking! lol Feminized beans are freaks & can be finicky bitches.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 17, 2022)

Money Gun somewhere around week 5


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 17, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Money Gun somewhere around week 5
> View attachment 5087484


All of my Money Guns are super dense hand grenades. I figure if I can fine tune their needs after a couple of runs they will be massive yielders.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 17, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> All of my Money Guns are super dense hand grenades. I figure if I can fine tune their needs after a couple of runs they will be massive yielders.


i feel that. im running a room with some stretchy phenos and some not so stretchy ones in a single scrog, i gotta choose when to flower wisely but both of my Money Gun phenos would make massive yields if scrogged and allowed to poke up through the screen a bit more than normal because they will stack that whole exposed branch with nug. Im blasted on an absurd serving of edibles so i hope that makes sense lol?

My stretchy pheno of Candy Milk will go way past the screen and still produce that one fist/grenade sized nug and decent lower ones but my money gun plants all _stack_ stack


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 17, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> i feel that. im running a room with some stretchy phenos and some not so stretchy ones in a single scrog, i gotta choose when to flower wisely but both of my Money Gun phenos would make massive yields if scrogged and allowed to poke up through the screen a bit more than normal because they will stack that whole exposed branch with nug. Im blasted on an absurd serving of edibles so i hope that makes sense lol?
> 
> My stretchy pheno of Candy Milk will go way past the screen and still produce that one fist/grenade sized nug and decent lower ones but my money gun plants all _stack_ stack


Dude, that's exactly my thoughts. I schwazzled or whatever and scrogged too long to make up for pulled males. If I would have let them grow vertically and left more on the plant they would have been huge.


----------



## ScaryGaryLed (Feb 18, 2022)

I’m not seeing anything that i got from rado here. I’m gonna post some pictures once they hace flowered. Very very surprised i guess. Im not a huge indica fan at all (doesn’t help me with my symptoms) but we’ll see what happens.


----------



## Alucard1028 (Feb 18, 2022)

Received today


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 18, 2022)

I was picking out seeds to germinate tomorrow, and came across 5 Bazookaz seeds that I forgot I had. Their first run was really nice and I kept two phenos as mothers. One of them made my top 3 frostiest strains. (Slushers / Cookie Crisp f4 / Bazookaz)

I'm going to stagger my grow for the first time to help alleviate the burden of harvest. So I'm going to pop them, Gushers OG and a few more Gucci Links for a pure feminized grow. Then in a couple of weeks I'll start some Grumpz f2 and a Chron Don Genetics strain called Fire Rider. I'm going make my first attempt at eliminating the males before sending them into the flower tent. 

I also went back to rockwool slabs and have nothing experimental going on for the first time in over a year, so this grow should be enjoyable and productive.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 18, 2022)

Alucard1028 said:


> Received today


Skunk 91? I haven't heard of that.


----------



## Alucard1028 (Feb 18, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Skunk 91? I haven't heard of that.


No clue dude but I'm stoked for the grape gas x grape gas


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 18, 2022)

Alucard1028 said:


> No clue dude but I'm stoked for the grape gas x grape gas


skunk n1 x chem 91


----------



## Alucard1028 (Feb 18, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> skunk n1 x chem 91


Thanks dude!


----------



## ScaryGaryLed (Feb 18, 2022)

Isn’t gas like diesel?


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 18, 2022)

Alucard1028 said:


> Received today


Damn. Those bottom two packs are what I’d want. Grape Gas is awesome and that other cross should be really nice.


----------



## Alucard1028 (Feb 18, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Damn. Those bottom two packs are what I’d want. Grape Gas is awesome and that other cross should be really nice.


Yeah it was a nice surprise to see them thrown in


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 19, 2022)

Nilla Wafer #1 growing in a 1/2 gallon pot and frosting up like crazy. Smells like a bakery! Part of a hunt i’m doing out of 9 seeds, only 4 made it and this is probably gonna be my choice, we’ll see after the smoke test.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Feb 19, 2022)

@madvillian420 @lusidghost what smells you guys getting from money gun? I got a pack of em I want to run later this year alongside nightmare runtz from sin city.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 20, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> @madvillian420 @lusidghost what smells you guys getting from money gun? I got a pack of em I want to run later this year alongside nightmare runtz from sin city.


Only running 2 phenos, so im not exactly an authority on the terp profile. but ill tell you about mine since they are both super similar. 

Right now they are sweet skunky and gassy with starburst/skittles candy terps on the backend. My current run with the clones isnt done but on the 1st run the nug had a strong sour taste/smell that developed towards the end and lingered after the dry+cure. Not diesel sour, like literally sour. I wasnt in love with it at first but it grew on me no doubt. Not getting the sour so much on this current run but as i said they arent finished yet.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 20, 2022)

Money gun 
I don’t dispensary smoke but I can imagine this is a great balance of runtz & gushers. it’s so candy it’s crazy. I didn’t even like it at first and think cud have done a better dry but was in the middle of moving so rushed it a few days. 
Even so still amazing. 6 months after harvest. 
pure fruity sour candy smells and taste


----------



## Rmg (Feb 21, 2022)

I have a pair of Money gun currently flushing day 58 pure candy terps, yield could be better but this was the test run and I let it go all crazy before flipping, properly stress tested and not a nanner or deficiency, this one has branches full of buds, done an early defoliation but underestimated the stretch, properly scrogged up this pheno should do numbers! Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 22, 2022)

Rado getting cheap with the freebies, eh?


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 22, 2022)

My Money Gun buds are super dense. I’m thinking about running this plant’s clones in my upcoming grow to help get back on track.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 22, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Rado getting cheap with the freebies, eh?
> 
> View attachment 5090338


I would love to have those, but I would feel a little gypped considering the freebies that others are getting.


----------



## Manny199420 (Feb 22, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Rado getting cheap with the freebies, eh?
> 
> View attachment 5090338


Don’t know what you mean by others? Only one other person has showers their order. You have to buy 3 plus packs to get more or better freebies. Either way you can’t complain their just freebies. Their limited and random.


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 22, 2022)

Manny199420 said:


> Don’t know what you mean by others? Only one other person has showers their order. You have to buy 3 plus packs to get more or better freebies. Either way you can’t complain their just freebies. Their limited and random.


He wasn't on a tirade or threatening to hunt down Rando. Let him feel a little disappointed. I've been there.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 22, 2022)

Manny199420 said:


> Don’t know what you mean by others? Only one other person has showers their order. *You have to buy 3 plus packs to get more or better freebies.* Either way you can’t complain their just freebies. Their limited and random.


You dont. Ive been buying rado beans for like 6 years lol. Every pack ive ever bought came with an accompanying freebie pack. even the $40 breeder packs on sale. Besides if theyre "random" how would buying more get me something "better"? you contradicted yourself. 

Its not the end of the world, just an observation lol.


----------



## Manny199420 (Feb 22, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> He wasn't on a tirade or threatening to hunt down Rando. Let him feel a little disappointed. I've been there.


 yeah my bad I think we have all been there. You send your payment on time and you get grape pie bx while everyone else gets testers and grape gasoline crosses. Wish everyone could get the same freebies so it’s fair. With rado it’s a gamble walking to your mailbox most times you don’t get what you want.


----------



## Manny199420 (Feb 22, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> You dont. Ive been buying rado beans for like 6 years lol. Every pack ive ever bought came with an accompanying freebie pack. even the $40 breeder packs on sale. Besides if theyre "random" how would buying more get me something "better"? you contradicted yourself.
> 
> Its not the end of the world, just an observation lol.


I’ve seen him say buy 3 or more packs gets your more freebies I don’t know if their better freebies or just more and if you been buying from cannarado for 6 years then we both know their Random because I’ve also bought 3 packs and ended up with bad freebies and times I’ve ordered 3 packs and got some awesome freebies. It just depends. I been buying cannarados for a few years as well. Before that I would purchase from seed banks and at the cup. At the cup it was the same set up the more packs you bought the more freebies.


----------



## Alucard1028 (Feb 23, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Rado getting cheap with the freebies, eh?
> 
> View attachment 5090338


I was expecting 1 freebie per pack but what can you do right. I also got a grape pie cross last order lol


----------



## H420Baby (Feb 23, 2022)

I got sent some beautiful pheno’s that where found in this pack so managed to grab one before they disappeared 


After been sent those I had too


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 23, 2022)

Don’t EXPECT freebies just APPRECIATE the fact you got anything for free on top of order. That’s the way I feel. Nothing is written of course but it can take a while to kinda level up by showing love and support of radomunity. It’s a vibe!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 23, 2022)

Around day 19 of flower there’s some garypiss, lemon punch, grape pie bx, and full garden pics. Probably some testers too!! Enjoy!! Hope everyone has been well!!


----------



## higher self (Feb 23, 2022)

Those freebies sound fire, I would be super hype to get those! I would take them over Cheetah Piss

If you want freebies shop with CSI or GLG, they hook it up!


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 23, 2022)

Manny199420 said:


> I’ve seen him say buy 3 or more packs gets your more freebies I don’t know if their better freebies or just more and if you been buying from cannarado for 6 years then we both know their Random because I’ve also bought 3 packs and ended up with bad freebies and times I’ve ordered 3 packs and got some awesome freebies. It just depends. I been buying cannarados for a few years as well. Before that I would purchase from seed banks and at the cup. At the cup it was the same set up the more packs you bought the more freebies.


For the record my comment wasnt made regarding "better" or "worse" freebies, freebies are freebies. Not being picky. 


higher self said:


> Those freebies sound fire, I would be super hype to get those! I would take them over Cheetah Piss
> 
> If you want freebies shop with CSI or GLG, they hook it up!


i think thats where this is coming from, CSI got me spoiled lol.


----------



## higher self (Feb 23, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> For the record my comment wasnt made regarding "better" or "worse" freebies, freebies are freebies. Not being picky.
> 
> i think thats where this is coming from, CSI got me spoiled lol.


Lol CSI & GLO spoiled a lot of folks but GLG spoils me. I like how they give the option to choose the breeder freebies you want on top of Bad Dawg freebies. I will admit I was a lil butthurt when my direct order from Clearwater came with no freebies but I guess shipping is free


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 23, 2022)

higher self said:


> Lol CSI & GLO spoiled a lot of folks but GLG spoils me. I like how they give the option to choose the breeder freebies you want on top of Bad Dawg freebies. I will admit I was a lil butthurt when my direct order from Clearwater came with no freebies but I guess shipping is free


I won't shop with a breeder if they charge the same as seedbanks and don't do freebies. It's just a level of stinginess I want no part of. It makes ZERO business sense not to show love at the prices being charged by everyone nowadays


----------



## higher self (Feb 23, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I won't shop with a breeder if they charge the same as seedbanks and don't do freebies. It's just a level of stinginess I want no part of. It makes ZERO business sense not to show love at the prices being charged by everyone nowadays


Yeah I've noticed a few breeders that went direct yet their prices still remain & vendor prices. Clearwater's prices are lower than 3rd party from what I've seen. I think Rado is spot on with his freebies, most of the packs I have from them didn't come with freebies back then. He's blessing folks with some heaters. Which reminds me I did get some Cheetah Piss/Gushers x Grape Pie bx freebies that I could pop if I get a little jealous of folks dropping some Cheetah pic's in the future lol


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 23, 2022)

Closet full of rado gear. Money gun and Candy Milk


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 23, 2022)

It’s crazy if I’m a breeder with some popularity I would have to really figure out the best way to get my work to people for a consistent price 

It’s like a bank will charge 500 if they can Bc they kno its popular and direct from the breeder might be only 200 .. when a bank sells it out at 500$ I’ve seen it so many times .. I’m sure breeders are side eyeing but what can they do it’s business

idk what can be done to stop that breeders are charging what banks charge not to undercut too much also


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 23, 2022)

Dug a pack of $20k Jack out of the vault and 3/3 sprouted tails with vigor - stoked!


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 23, 2022)

OtisCampbell said:


> Dug a pack of $20k Jack out of the vault and 3/3 sprouted tails with vigor - stoked!


whats the makeup on that one?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 23, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> whats the makeup on that one?


$10k Jack x $10k Jack 

Supposedly a from heavy pheno hunt of Jack Herer - selfed and several crosses made.. I'm not sure which seed stock that was from... a few other breeders used the outputs in crosses (Bodhi, Top Dawg, DocD, etc..)


----------



## ScaryGaryLed (Feb 24, 2022)

Manny199420 said:


> Don’t know what you mean by others? Only one other person has showers their order. You have to buy 3 plus packs to get more or better freebies. Either way you can’t complain their just freebies. Their limited and random.


I was happy to get any freebies at all. I was happy to just receive an order. So i mean freebies are icing on top of the cake.


----------



## YourMarriages (Feb 24, 2022)

Dosi x grape pie freebies throwing sacks at every damn node... don't mind me just crying. Had high hopes.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 24, 2022)

I tried to pop 3 sherb heads nothing happen 

Tried 1 tk91 nothing happen .. weird Bc I bought these beans like 2017 and grew two of em 

I did plant a grape dog d for the hell of it’s a week old with a lot of Variegation

I’m only growing sour hybrids rn anyone grow the ultra sundae ?


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Feb 25, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> It’s crazy if I’m a breeder with some popularity I would have to really figure out the best way to get my work to people for a consistent price
> 
> It’s like a bank will charge 500 if they can Bc they kno its popular and direct from the breeder might be only 200 .. when a bank sells it out at 500$ I’ve seen it so many times .. I’m sure breeders are side eyeing but what can they do it’s business
> 
> idk what can be done to stop that breeders are charging what banks charge not to undercut too much also


Wish seeds were cheaper, but seeds are like baseball cards, they are worth whatever someone is willing to pay for them, & Rado has plenty of customers. But, wish we’d receive feminized freebies when we purchase feminized seeds. Normally for me, the regular freebies are like parsley on my dinner plate . . . nothing but garnish. Whoever purchases regular seeds should get the reg freebies. I did get some insane fem testers for buying 3 CP packs


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 25, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Seeds are like baseball cards, they are worth whatever someone is willing to pay for them, & Rado has plenty of customers. But, wish we’d receive feminized freebies when we purchase feminized seeds. Normally for me, the regular freebies are like parsley on my dinner plate . . . nothing but garnish. Whoever purchases regular seeds should get the reg freebies. I did get some insane fem testers for buying 3 CP packsView attachment 5091968


This has always annoying me regardless of breeder / seedbank. I thought the first regular seeds I ran were fems based on the 5 packs of fems I bought. Live and learn. I'm glad Rado doesn't play with autos. Those freebies go straight into the trash.


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 25, 2022)

YourMarriages said:


> Dosi x grape pie freebies throwing sacks at every damn node... don't mind me just crying. Had high hopes.


uh oh. I have one in veg now and shes massive. now im nervous lol


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 25, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Wish seeds were cheaper, but seeds are like baseball cards, they are worth whatever someone is willing to pay for them, & Rado has plenty of customers. But, wish we’d receive feminized freebies when we purchase feminized seeds. Normally for me, the regular freebies are like parsley on my dinner plate . . . nothing but garnish. Whoever purchases regular seeds should get the reg freebies. I did get some insane fem testers for buying 3 CP packsView attachment 5091968


U shop like me I would have booth those exact same packs + the s1s .. I stop buying experimental crosses and buy only bangers

I’m not sure if the packs is saying it’s either chem d or chem sis either way those are gonna be heat .. rado needs to drop lines like that all his older stuff was unique its a lot of people doing it now .. if he dropped a chemd / sis line id be back on the wagon and cross it to stuff that makes sense not just popular lines or even his lines
Sundae driver x chem d / sis
Grape dog d x chem d / sis etc

I feel like the chem sis is slept on it’s one of the only plants I grew that held it’s own structure and smell crossed To a haze ..it’s not used much


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 25, 2022)

Most of my Money Guns were pretty mute, but I took down the last one today and it has an extreme gassy sour funk. I think it's the plant that has been stinking up my grow. It's not as purple as the other keeper, which is cool because I can run them together and have a nice mix. They were all very uniformed for a chucked strain. They might be the densest plants I've ever grown. I'm looking forward to seeing them at full potential.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 25, 2022)

I got zkittlez/sour apple x gelatti MVP freebies. Probably will never run them. IME anything with zkittlez comes out too leafy for my tastes.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 25, 2022)

There’s fire in the freebies…send em this way. Heavy nitrogen, but I’ll still be smoking these leaves. Smelling just funky loud. 

FloWhite 7 x DoHo


----------



## lusidghost (Feb 25, 2022)

ChronicWonders. said:


> There’s fire in the freebies…send em this way. Heavy nitrogen, but I’ll still be smoking these leaves. Smelling just funky loud.
> 
> FloWhite 7 x DoHoView attachment 5092361


My beloved Grumpz were freebies. I wasn't expecting anything from them either. I was just trying to fill up my tent.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 25, 2022)

OtisCampbell said:


> $10k Jack x $10k Jack
> 
> Supposedly a from heavy pheno hunt of Jack Herer - selfed and several crosses made.. I'm not sure which seed stock that was from... a few other breeders used the outputs in crosses (Bodhi, Top Dawg, DocD, etc..)


Cool stuff bud, keep us updated on those. S1's are a lottery but they tend to keep most of the original parent's traits from my experience growing s1's


----------



## Manny199420 (Feb 26, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Wish seeds were cheaper, but seeds are like baseball cards, they are worth whatever someone is willing to pay for them, & Rado has plenty of customers. But, wish we’d receive feminized freebies when we purchase feminized seeds. Normally for me, the regular freebies are like parsley on my dinner plate . . . nothing but garnish. Whoever purchases regular seeds should get the reg freebies. I did get some insane fem testers for buying 3 CP packsView attachment 5091968


See I was trying to tell that other person if you order 3 packs more chance of better freebies but he got all hostile on me


----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 26, 2022)

Manny199420 said:


> See I was trying to tell that other person if you order 3 packs more chance of better freebies but he got all hostile on me


hostile? me? thats a bit of a stretch bud lol.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 26, 2022)

Everybody loves the grape o nade. 

Might reverse this plant at some point. Wanted to run a bunch of haze stuff soon but I’m probably gonna pop a bunch of hype shit because everyone wants fruity candy weed around here. No hate on the grape o nade though. it slaps the shit out of the runtz cut, at least the one I got.


----------



## TrojanGrower (Feb 26, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Most of my Money Guns were pretty mute, but I took down the last one today and it has an extreme gassy sour funk. I think it's the plant that has been stinking up my grow. It's not as purple as the other keeper, which is cool because I can run them together and have a nice mix. They were all very uniformed for a chucked strain. They might be the densest plants I've ever grown. I'm looking forward to seeing them at full potential.


Interesting. I grew out 2 different phenos and they both underperformed. Grew out tenacious, sugar milk, london 75, and LPC 75. Money gun was probably one of the lower performing strains in my run so far. Still have several money gun seeds left so we'll see if there's at least one keeper


----------



## JustBlazin (Feb 26, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> Interesting. I grew out 2 different phenos and they both underperformed. Grew out tenacious, sugar milk, london 75, and LPC 75. Money gun was probably one of the lower performing strains in my run so far. Still have several money gun seeds left so we'll see if there's at least one keeper


How'd the lpc's turn out?


----------



## Manny199420 (Feb 26, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> hostile? me? thats a bit of a stretch bud lol.


I was being sarcastic lol


----------



## Manny199420 (Feb 26, 2022)

I guess another lpc75 cross added to the vault.


----------



## Polly Wog (Feb 26, 2022)

I have 2 carbon candy's up. My first cannarado beans.


----------



## TrojanGrower (Feb 26, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> How'd the lpc's turn out?



Amazing. This is lpc x grape pie. This was the first seed I popped and founder a keeper. Bummed tho cuz I didn’t clone her. Funny story tho about how I accidentally made s1s of her. It was the last week and I was flushing her for a good 4 minutes with water for 7 days straight so I think she hermed because I ended up finding seeds lol needles to say I won’t be flushing like that anymore


----------



## JustBlazin (Feb 26, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> View attachment 5092945
> Amazing. This is lpc x grape pie. This was the first seed I popped and founder a keeper. Bummed tho cuz I didn’t clone her. Funny story tho about how I accidentally made s1s of her. It was the last week and I was flushing her for a good 4 minutes with water for 7 days straight so I think she hermed because I ended up finding seeds lol needles to say I won’t be flushing like that anymore


Sweet, that looks nice, what's the terps like? if you really like it you can try and reveg it.

If you got seeds it hermed alot earlier than 7 days before harvest. Seeds take like 4-6 weeks to mature I think. Why you flush so much?
I'm of the opinion that you only flush if you have salt buildup in your growing medium.

You should always keep your eyes on the lower branches for the first 3-4 weeks of flower for balls. I've found my fair share and just pic them off if it's just a few and they usually don't grow back. If they keep growing back I toss it.


----------



## TrojanGrower (Feb 27, 2022)

Terps are really good, kinda like a blueberry dipped in dark chocolate. Definitely on the fruitier side which I like. I think I’ll let her go tho, still have a whole pack of her left to hunt so that should be fun.

And I like trying new things each grow since I’m still getting the hang of it (currently on my 6th grow) but I use salts so I had a little bit of build up. Now I know to taper down the feed in the last few weeks before since I use soil


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 27, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Whoa nice find. Zeppole throws down


Yo man check your messages!! Jeeze!!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 27, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> View attachment 5092945
> Amazing. This is lpc x grape pie. This was the first seed I popped and founder a keeper. Bummed tho cuz I didn’t clone her. Funny story tho about how I accidentally made s1s of her. It was the last week and I was flushing her for a good 4 minutes with water for 7 days straight so I think she hermed because I ended up finding seeds lol needles to say I won’t be flushing like that anymore


Grape pie tends to herm a bit probably wasnt the extra water.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 27, 2022)

Manny199420 said:


> I guess another lpc75 cross added to the vault.


Rados hitting the chems hard lately....i like that.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 27, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> I tried to pop 3 sherb heads nothing happen
> 
> Tried 1 tk91 nothing happen .. weird Bc I bought these beans like 2017 and grew two of em
> 
> ...


my sis did it wasnt great but thats just 1 bean, she also prefers clearwater way less herms and no DUDS. She said lots of rados seeds have had bad germ rates. Especially nilla wafer.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 27, 2022)

Manny199420 said:


> I’ve seen him say buy 3 or more packs gets your more freebies I don’t know if their better freebies or just more and if you been buying from cannarado for 6 years then we both know their Random because I’ve also bought 3 packs and ended up with bad freebies and times I’ve ordered 3 packs and got some awesome freebies. It just depends. I been buying cannarados for a few years as well. Before that I would purchase from seed banks and at the cup. At the cup it was the same set up the more packs you bought the more freebies.


iwho runs them anyways lol not me, his gear is often way better than his freebies. But i think when you buy 3 plus your odds of getting better freebies goes up. He should do a freebie guide so noone is shocked when they order 2packs and get 1 crappy freebie. .. Not crappy but heres lookin at u RGM all 5 freebie packs of you.


----------



## BowserME17 (Feb 27, 2022)

Two different Pie Box phenos


----------



## TrojanGrower (Feb 27, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> my sis did it wasnt great but thats just 1 bean, she also prefers clearwater way less herms and no DUDS. She said lots of rados seeds have had bad germ rates. Especially nilla wafer.


Can vouch for duds on rado… was popping sugar milk last run and had 2/5 germinate. Have 1 left in the pack and don’t have much hope lol on the other hand, I just popped some solfire and those seem to be doing wayyyy better. Also popped some Clearwater and they’re doing good to


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 27, 2022)

higher self said:


> Yeah I've noticed a few breeders that went direct yet their prices still remain & vendor prices. Clearwater's prices are lower than 3rd party from what I've seen. I think Rado is spot on with his freebies, most of the packs I have from them didn't come with freebies back then. He's blessing folks with some heaters. Which reminds me I did get some Cheetah Piss/Gushers x Grape Pie bx freebies that I could pop if I get a little jealous of folks dropping some Cheetah pic's in the future lol


When did you get those freebies?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 27, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> Interesting. I grew out 2 different phenos and they both underperformed. Grew out tenacious, sugar milk, london 75, and LPC 75. Money gun was probably one of the lower performing strains in my run so far. Still have several money gun seeds left so we'll see if there's at least one keeper


Do you have any pictures of what performed well for you ?


----------



## higher self (Feb 27, 2022)

Lightgreen2k said:


> When did you get those freebies?


July last year during the LPC drop. He was giving out the Chem/Haze crosses as freebies for LBC purchases. I ordered a Grape Pie fem cross & got sent those Cheetah Piss/Gushers x Grape Pie bx


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 27, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> my sis did it wasnt great but thats just 1 bean, she also prefers clearwater way less herms and no DUDS. She said lots of rados seeds have had bad germ rates. Especially nilla wafer.


I had the same bad experience with germ rates on my Nila Wafer. Had 9 seeds in a pack and only 4 of them came up. I was thinking maybe it's because of the way the seeds were stored, I got mine from GLO


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 27, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> Interesting. I grew out 2 different phenos and they both underperformed. Grew out tenacious, sugar milk, london 75, and LPC 75. Money gun was probably one of the lower performing strains in my run so far. Still have several money gun seeds left so we'll see if there's at least one keeper


I wasn’t a fan of my 2 money gun phenos either. I had really high hopes for them. Then I grew the white runtz clone and didn’t really love that either haha.
Candy milk, watermelon gushers, perpetual motion were all great with candy milk being incredible on that run. Liking spritzer too but I got it as a clone.


----------



## TrojanGrower (Feb 27, 2022)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I wasn’t a fan of my 2 money gun phenos either. I had really high hopes for them. Then I grew the white runtz clone and didn’t really love that either haha.
> Candy milk, watermelon gushers, perpetual motion were all great with candy milk being incredible on that run. Liking spritzer too but I got it as a clone.


Only reason why I wanted to grow a white runtz cross was because I smoke the cookies 2g blunt and enjoyed the flavor. What a pain in the ass it was growing her our tho lol she vegged really slow and yield was terrible. Taste was alright. Potency was there tho so I’ll give her that. More of a hazy high.

I missed out in the candy milk. Since I had sugar milk, I didn’t care to buy another cereal milk cross but I wish I did


----------



## TrojanGrower (Feb 27, 2022)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Do you have any pictures of what performed well for you ?


Aside from the LPC x grape pie I grew, I would say: 

Tenacious #1: pretty gassy but still had that gelato nose to it. Yield was decent, pulled .5 lb from one plant. 
View attachment E70A5F0B-5E7D-40A7-84C2-392B4C1508DB.jpeg


money gun #1: did okay, but potency was what made her shine 
View attachment F0B02DEC-F3CC-4A36-B4E2-E6CE331F0C77.jpeg


Still trying to top a run I did last year with seed junky and his LA Kush cake. That pheno was really icy


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 28, 2022)

Some (wedding cake x chem d/sis) testers at day 25


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 28, 2022)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Some (wedding cake x chem d/sis) testers at day 25


I feel like this will be a flavorsome cross, looking forward to your results.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Feb 28, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> I feel like this will be a flavorsome cross, looking forward to your results.


Yes it definitely has everything needed for a powerhouse kinda strain!! Thanks man!!


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 1, 2022)

Day 28 of phenos of (money gun x rainbow crushers) 
Rainbow Crushers is (zqueezit x zawtz) 

Take note of what day it is and what day of flowering I’m at now. Let’s see if I harvest early or not.


----------



## Ashman420 (Mar 2, 2022)

Nate Dogg said:


> So I lied, I want to get some Jet Fuel Gelato crosses from compound since I only got one left of Fudge Ripple(41 x JFG) from WY East Farms. My question is which one would you pick Molten Lava(Lava Cake x JFG) or Sundae Best(SD x JFG). I’m only going to pick one so I need y’all‘s help(because I’m definitely getting the White Tahoe Cookies cross a.k.a. Glaciers) like for ML heart for SB. Then I’m done done, please if I say I’m going to order something send me a pimp slap through the Internet! Personally I’m kind of leaning towards the LC cross since I only have one pack of a LC cross and a shit load of SD F1’s, F2’s, and crosses but I’d be lying if I said some gassy SD doesn’t sound dank.



I Know it's an old post, who has GAS, JET FUEL, OR any other lemonhead candy and disel fuel combo ogk's in seed form.

THE NEW is no longer available but i saved 5 pack and only popped 1, kept a Mom and iy's either pure lemon larry or maybe closer to Dosidos awesome flavor, that lemon fuel and berries..

For thise who a li ways wete curious. A shame HSO got busted. As much shot talk i had great results.

Same qith ILGM as long as you understand nothing is real, but using similar parents of clone only, you still get bomb stuff.

Lije durban x ogk no matter who, it'll be bomb. NotbGSC but still bomb. And Purple K x Purple Afghani, sure it'sa not true PK but heavy yielder at half height as rest i mentioned but more flowers, and smells nice. Not sure it'll be grapey but in 3 weeks super sweet smelling.

But in 5 years i still haven't found a perfectly good representation from seed of a wonderfully tastey og kush of any type. I'll keep looking and i thin nk. I found it. An ogkb x ( triangle x triangke)x j d lux OG)


----------



## resinhead (Mar 3, 2022)

Ashman420 said:


> I Know it's an old post, who has GAS, JET FUEL, OR any other lemonhead candy and disel fuel combo ogk's in seed form.
> 
> THE NEW is no longer available but i saved 5 pack and only popped 1, kept a Mom and iy's either pure lemon larry or maybe closer to Dosidos awesome flavor, that lemon fuel and berries..
> 
> ...


If your asking who has gas in seed form, the docta (archive seeds) specializes in those type of terps. Some of his face off hybrids look like pure og in the pics.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 3, 2022)

Ashman420 said:


> I Know it's an old post, who has GAS, JET FUEL, OR any other lemonhead candy and disel fuel combo ogk's in seed form.
> 
> THE NEW is no longer available but i saved 5 pack and only popped 1, kept a Mom and iy's either pure lemon larry or maybe closer to Dosidos awesome flavor, that lemon fuel and berries..
> 
> ...


I’m chucking a cali king male at 3 clone only cuts of og and some other stuff. Hoping for some good og outta seed but it’s also been my experience that it’s difficult to achieve or find. Best og I’ve found in seed form was OG 18 but that was at least 10 yrs ago.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 3, 2022)

Fatso/cheetah piss #5


Daily grape a la greybush 

Pnw strandhunter cut of sundae driver also via the homie 

My favorite topanga lemon ix female at this point. The two others I’m flowering are super lemony and shorter. This one must be pulling from the sour d, pure kush, or silver haze gene pool. I’m not sure, it’s stretchy though. Smells kind of soury, definitely smells dank whatever’s going on. All in week 5 except the fatso/piss, that ones at harvest.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 4, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Fatso/cheetah piss #5
> View attachment 5095649View attachment 5095651View attachment 5095650
> 
> Daily grape a la greybush View attachment 5095652View attachment 5095653
> ...


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 4, 2022)

Morning on day 29 of flower-Chapple


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 5, 2022)

roasted garlic margy


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 5, 2022)

blue apples


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 7, 2022)

Gucci Links.


----------



## thctimmy (Mar 8, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Gucci Links.
> View attachment 5097815


Looks good, how was yield, terps, grow? Sorry if you stated this, missed it. I have a pack unopened and your pic is making me consider popping a few... Nice work!


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 8, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Looks good, how was yield, terps, grow? Sorry if you stated this, missed it. I have a pack unopened and your pic is making me consider popping a few... Nice work!


I had a lot of problems during the grow, so this wasn't the greatest subject for review. I'm getting a slight OG tartiness / fruity / skunkyish terp profile, and the yield was pretty small. They started out looking like they were going to be huge, but a clogged irrigation piece caused them to wilt a little and stall out. They still managed to frost up nicely and the buds were fairly dense. They had sort of a 1970s look to them. Not weed from the 70s, just something about the colors. They were also very stable as far as pheno diversity goes. They all looked almost exactly alike. 

Grower error aside, I saw a ton of potential. At one point they looked almost exactly like my Money Guns. The Money Guns might be the best all around Rado strain I've run.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 8, 2022)

Grape pie bx day 32 (greybush)


----------



## Manny199420 (Mar 8, 2022)

I know this isn’t the thread for grow but I’m Going to be running new gear from the cheetah piss drop. So can’t decide I have a room that has two 4x8 tables that I usually veg and flower in. It’s empty now I also have a 8x8 grow tent in another room downstairs so question is do I used downstairs for veg and then flower in the upstairs room with the 2 4x8 tables or do I just veg and flower in both rooms? I also have a closet for future clones. Will having separate rooms for veg and flower save me time even if I’m only vegging for 30 days? What are the cons and pro? I’m kinda leaning having more flower space= more flower


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 8, 2022)

Closet for veg others for flower !!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 8, 2022)

Manny199420 said:


> I know this isn’t the thread for grow but I’m Going to be running new gear from the cheetah piss drop. So can’t decide I have a room that has two 4x8 tables that I usually veg and flower in. It’s empty now I also have a 8x8 grow tent in another room downstairs so question is do I used downstairs for veg and then flower in the upstairs room with the 2 4x8 tables or do I just veg and flower in both rooms? I also have a closet for future clones. Will having separate rooms for veg and flower save me time even if I’m only vegging for 30 days? What are the cons and pro? I’m kinda leaning having more flower space= more flower


If your plan is to go perpetual I would flower on the tables and veg in the tent/closet til clones are ready to take. Otherwise use all your space to veg them out and then flip.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 8, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> roasted garlic margy
> 
> View attachment 5096835
> View attachment 5096844


This strain is such a sleeper hit, know a few people who got absolutely fire with stanky terpy buds with this one.


----------



## Phlite (Mar 9, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> I wish, have the beans & plan to get some in the lineup soon! Just chopped Bad Apple(GMO x Sour Apple) & waiting for them to dry. Also couple GMO Cookies currently in veg. If you love purps, I highly recommend the LPC75 crosses. Totally enjoying the Over-Under & Animal Chin. Most beautiful plants & OU smells like the perfume counter at the mall. View attachment 5086456 Here is a small bud of OU(Gary Payton x LPC75)


Whats the word on chem d/o haze x lpc75? Any pics?


----------



## ultrasonoro (Mar 9, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> roasted garlic margy
> 
> View attachment 5096835
> View attachment 5096844


Pretty cool to see how similar yours is to the roasted Garlic Margy I grew. These shots are a few weeks into flower, it started getting frosty early on. Super vigorous plant, lots of leaf pruning needed. It didn’t get super big colas, but the bud density was there. Pretty funky smoke and smell. I’d grow it again for sure.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Mar 9, 2022)

Phlite said:


> Whats the word on chem d/o haze x lpc75? Any pics?


Fast & furious from the start, both of mine look identical. Would be 8 ft tall if not for bending & wiring down branches. Total sativa structure(tall, frail, skinny leaves, & a million bud sites with small tight buds)but has the coloring & finishing early like an indica. Looks & acts exactly like Trainwreck. Day 47f


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 11, 2022)

Are you counting the days??

It’s day 34/35 in these testers. (wedding cake x chem d/sis) I’m loving these so far!! Wow!


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 11, 2022)

those look ready for harvest soon? next week right


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 15, 2022)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Grape pie bx day 32 (greybush)


This makes some very good quality rosin. The rosin I made turned to wax with a very light color.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 15, 2022)

ultrasonoro said:


> Pretty cool to see how similar yours is to the roasted Garlic Margy I grew. These shots are a few weeks into flower, it started getting frosty early on. Super vigorous plant, lots of leaf pruning needed. It didn’t get super big colas, but the bud density was there. Pretty funky smoke and smell. I’d grow it again for sure.
> 
> View attachment 5098614View attachment 5098615


My sis has one wk 7ish small buds very branchy terps weren't what I would look for. But that's just 1 plant.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 15, 2022)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Are you counting the days??
> 
> It’s day 34/35 in these testers. (wedding cake x chem d/sis) I’m loving these so far!! Wow!


With the Chem in it, I'd prolly give them 63 to 77 days. But that's what mostly all my plants get. I'm not fond of harvest time it's been stressful lately. my new years resolution is to grow bigger plants and less of them.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 15, 2022)

Candy Milk #1


Candy Milk #2


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 15, 2022)

dosido x grape pie bx


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 15, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> dosido x grape pie bx


mine hermed so bad i gave her the axe. Shame, it was one of the biggest plants ive ever grown


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 15, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> mine hermed so bad i gave her the axe. Shame, it was one of the biggest plants ive ever grown


I’ll keep an eye out. tho I’m growing it next to my blue Apples & in my stressful environment all 3 blue apples Hermed & dropped pollen.

In this tent as well and didn’t herm(no nanners sighted) but may be slightly seeded now
Goji Margy x2
roasted garlic Margy 
Canasta x2


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 16, 2022)

Zawtz is next


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 16, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Zawtz is next
> View attachment 5102772


Good to see. I haven't personally gotten a pack since the sour apple drop. I'll definitely be in on a pack or two


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 16, 2022)

Day 42 of flower.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 18, 2022)

I have an update with Lhb × Rainbow Crushers... 

Rainbow Crushers [Zkittles × Gushers] × [Gellati × King Louis XIII ] I have two of these in total.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 18, 2022)

Hey guys. Well I had sent my payment out for my seeds [Cheetah Piss] but it went to his alternative address and not the money order. 

It took about a week to comeback to me and then send it out. 

The wait was worth, everything. I'm digging the freebies as much as the normal stuff.


----------



## oodawg (Mar 19, 2022)

Apple infusion @ ~ 2 weeks showing frost. Any time I brush up against the plant working in the tent it reeks of skunky granny Smith.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 19, 2022)

Damn i wasnt expecting the drop to be so soon! 4/1.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 19, 2022)

Cocomero x Rainbow Crusher #1 day 30 of 12/12.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 19, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Damn i wasnt expecting the drop to be so soon! 4/1.
> 
> View attachment 5104462


I'm grabbing a couple of packs of the S1.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 20, 2022)

Day 45 (money gun x rainbow crushers)


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 20, 2022)

Day 45 (wedding cake x chem d/sis) I’m keeping this one right here!! This is a unicorn in my opinion. I haven’t found many if any like this. What a loud ass plant!! Final decisions will be made after harvest of course.


----------



## Officialoracle420 (Mar 20, 2022)

Day 45 lemon punch


----------



## tman42 (Mar 20, 2022)

Kurple Fantasy x Rainbow Crusher #1 day 30 of 12/12, grew up into the light a bit.


----------



## Ashman420 (Mar 21, 2022)

Sorry for mispelling. I am new here


JewelRunner said:


> I’m chucking a cali king male at 3 clone only cuts of og and some other stuff. Hoping for some good og outta seed but it’s also been my experience that it’s difficult to achieve or find. Best og I’ve found in seed form was OG 18 but that was at least 10 yrs ago.


. Newish as not participated mostly read. THE New is now even getting PURPLE specs LIKE THE reaL DEAL GSC CLOnes. 100% CERTAIN I WILL SELF THIS BUT SHOULD I COLLOIDAL SILVER AND MAKE SEEDS WITH SAME FEMALE OR TAKE THE HERMIE POLLEN TO A DIFFERENT FEMALE?


(Anyine looking for bomb heavy heavy purple kush yield, ilgm who i am entirely skeptical of, the P.K. at 2 feet tall has over 1 zip. Just central cola is 3/4ths by istelf at so short so imagine flowering that at 3 feet. (Thd NEW really stretched and a lot for any cookies strain and the green crack looked wimpy buy suddenly fills in very fat)


----------



## Ashman420 (Mar 21, 2022)

OH THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH. IVE HAD THE HARDEST TIME 


resinhead said:


> If your asking who has gas in seed form, the docta (archive seeds) specializes in those type of terps. Some of his face off hybrids look like pure og in the pics.


FINDING STRAIGHT OGK GENETICS IN SEED.

I WILL BUY SOME ASAP. A REAL SHAME PUGS BREATH IS NO LONGER, GREAT OFK SEEDS BUT NOW OVER $900 FOR 10 REGS.


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 21, 2022)

Ashman420 said:


> OH THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH. IVE HAD THE HARDEST TIME
> 
> FINDING STRAIGHT OGK GENETICS IN SEED.
> 
> I WILL BUY SOME ASAP. A REAL SHAME PUGS BREATH IS NO LONGER, GREAT OFK SEEDS BUT NOW OVER $900 FOR 10 REGS.


Shhh
I have a headache
Jk


----------



## Snayberry (Mar 21, 2022)

Which Zawtz you guys going for? I’m leaning towards the gushers or cereal milk. Need some purp added to the mix.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 21, 2022)

Nilla wafer delicious


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 22, 2022)

Had a buddy come over and get some macros on a DSLR, still gotta work on lighting but it was a decent first attempt imo. 

Candy Milk #3


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 22, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Fatso/cheetah piss #5
> View attachment 5095649View attachment 5095651View attachment 5095650
> 
> Daily grape a la greybush View attachment 5095652View attachment 5095653
> ...


could you describe the smell from that driver cut. How do u like it?


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 22, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> could you describe the smell from that driver cut. How do u like it?


It was the one that was labeled sugar berry, I’ll give it a good sniff tomorrow. Probably chopping it tomorrow actually. Definitely smells good. The real purply look is no flash 

I’ve got the remaining 4 just flipped In one of the 5x5s, be a month or so but I’ll post em up when they start doing stuff


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 23, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> It was the one that was labeled sugar berry, I’ll give it a good sniff tomorrow. Probably chopping it tomorrow actually. Definitely smells good. The real purply look is no flash View attachment 5106368View attachment 5106367View attachment 5106369
> 
> I’ve got the remaining 4 just flipped In one of the 5x5s, be a month or so but I’ll post em up when they start doing stuff


Smell gassy with some fruity or sweet thing going on


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 24, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I'm grabbing a couple of packs of the S1.


Zawtz is something special.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 24, 2022)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Zawtz is something special.


Yep. Also at this point I would rather have the original strain than crosses of it. I'll let time decide which cross becomes the king of the hill, and grab that strain when its line gets dropped. You all can pioneer. I'll drive through once the roads have been laid out. ha.


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 24, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> Hit up Cannarado ...


Scammers gonna see this and get ideas


----------



## buddygrows (Mar 24, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Scammers gonna see this and get ideas


Didn't even think of that. Just deleted it lol. They did ask for a pic of my pack but ya still better off deleting


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 24, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Smell gassy with some fruity or sweet thing going on


Yea thats it, im no good at descriptions. Nice. Work. As usual.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 24, 2022)

Snayberry said:


> Which Zawtz you guys going for? I’m leaning towards the gushers or cereal milk. Need some purp added to the mix.


S1s hopefully he. Made extra, a lpc maybe...


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Mar 25, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> S1s hopefully he. Made extra, a lpc maybe...


Normally receive a promo email from Rado couple weeks before drop but not heard anything. Always skeptical of anything scheduled April 1st.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 25, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Normally receive a promo email from Rado couple weeks before drop but not heard anything. Always skeptical of anything scheduled April 1st.


 im sure theyre ready. Its been a while.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 25, 2022)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Are you counting the days??
> 
> It’s day 34/35 in these testers. (wedding cake x chem d/sis) I’m loving these so far!! Wow!


whats the smell? My sour apple pies smelled old school i think the sour d comes through on all the phenos. Its definitly a change, from the rado stuff ive been siftin through.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 25, 2022)

anyone got any keepers that have a strong pinene profile? Im lookin for something like that or with a chemical/weird/old hydro stank from fifteen yrs ago or longer. Cant really describe it. Like if chemdawg didnt have that ditry musty smell.. I may have heard chem d or trainwreck. Anyone dabble with them ever.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I have an update with Lhb × Rainbow Crushers...
> 
> Rainbow Crushers [Zkittles × Gushers] × [Gellati × King Louis XIII ] I have two of these in total.
> 
> ...


Some healthy plants. What r the packs at the base?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Mar 25, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 5108177


tf is Snowman?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 25, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> tf is Snowman?


There's only 1 Snowman as far as I'm concerned,


----------



## tman42 (Mar 26, 2022)

Sherbert/Animal x Chem D/Chem Sis #2 day 35 of 12/12


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 27, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> tf is Snowman?


Gsc x the white another cookie strain. This strain x the y make gary payton i believe. And with those parents its probably greezy asf. Rado better not sell out like a money grubbin hoe, and have his work be claimed by cookies. But this is kinda wierd to me. Hes using way to many cookies strains. At this point we should call. It the rado/cookie page. I like originality and what ive been seeing i dunno but hopefully. His zawtz. Drop has less. Cookie strains and more. Cannarado... But yea cool cross id buy it lol if i didnt have 50 packs


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 27, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Some healthy plants. What r the packs at the base?


Those are Swirski's. They are for thrips on your plants.


----------



## buddygrows (Mar 28, 2022)

What do you guys think is a fair discount from Cannarado if I bought 20 packs?


----------



## thctimmy (Mar 28, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> What do you guys think is a fair discount from Cannarado if I bought 20 packs?


15% +/- a couple


----------



## buddygrows (Mar 28, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> 15% +/- a couple


Nice I'll do a big order for this drop


----------



## thctimmy (Mar 28, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> Nice I'll do a big order for this drop


You snagging 4-5 of each or? Thanks for taking the initiative


----------



## buddygrows (Mar 28, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> You snagging 4-5 of each or? Thanks for taking the initiative


I think Zawtz S1 is the hit. Probably getting 10 packs of that and a couple packs each of the rest. A lot of people I think like making their own crosses and I kinda agree with that approach. I got some freebies from them recently, Cereal Milk/Gary Payton x Grape Gasoline and they're looking amazing. I hope those freebies come with this release.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Mar 28, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> I think Zawtz S1 is the hit. Probably getting 10 packs of that and a couple packs each of the rest. A lot of people I think like making their own crosses and I kinda agree with that approach. I got some freebies from them recently, Cereal Milk/Gary Payton x Grape Gasoline and they're looking amazing. I hope those freebies come with this release.


Damn those freebies sound amazing. I love really Terpy strains and grape gasoline & cereal milk were both veeeerryy Terpy & were profiles I enjoy. The 2 together? Hope I get those freebies as well


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 28, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> I think Zawtz S1 is the hit. Probably getting 10 packs of that and a couple packs each of the rest. A lot of people I think like making their own crosses and I kinda agree with that approach. I got some freebies from them recently, Cereal Milk/Gary Payton x Grape Gasoline and they're looking amazing. I hope those freebies come with this release.


Listen, buddy. If you gobble up all of them before I can grab a pack I will hunt you down and take a cut when you aren't looking.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 28, 2022)

I didn't realize your name was "buddy" when I posted that. I wasn't trying to be polite!


----------



## buddygrows (Mar 28, 2022)

Datcoldboi said:


> Damn those freebies sound amazing. I love really Terpy strains and grape gasoline & cereal milk were both veeeerryy Terpy & were profiles I enjoy. The 2 together? Hope I get those freebies as well


Apparently they're all gone now : ( I talked to Cannarado tonight sorry for the tease


----------



## buddygrows (Mar 28, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I didn't realize your name was "buddy" when I posted that. I wasn't trying to be polite!


hahahaha i dealt directly with cannarado. 20 packs of the new drop and 10 of old stuff, should be plenty to go around. anything i dont pop is going on strainly for the same price he puts so it'll all be good


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 28, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> should be plenty to go around.


Is this your first drop?


----------



## buddygrows (Mar 28, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Is this your first drop?


Pretty much. I'm starting to get into seeds a lot more. Hopefully I can build a website and help people out. I was inspired by GLO fucking everybody over lol I figure you can have decent prices and not scam at the same time


----------



## buddygrows (Mar 29, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> high hopes lol good luck snaggin a single pack of those s1s. And even if u managed to get pnw to give u a deal, Do you even know how to contact him? Theres no way youll get 10 packs of s1s. Not hating, you just sound like you have no idea what cannarado drops can be like


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 29, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> I spoke to Cannarado directly and I got I believe 12 packs of the s1s. I didn't want to deal with live drops. I was a beer distributor and know too well how much of a shitshow live drops are. I also already got 4 packs of the s1s. 2 I've popped and 2 I've moved.


Cool man i didnt c ur post prior. You gotta post up when those packs arrive. We would gladly buy some to help you get rid of em.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 29, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Cool man i didnt c ur post prior. You gotta post up when those packs arrive. We would gladly buy some to help you get rid of em.


Shh. They're watching.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 29, 2022)

I ran Upside Down Frowns and it was fire. I loved Grumpz and saw Rado hyping Zawtz, so I jumped on it as fast as I could during the Grumpz drop. But apparently my haste was unnecessary because packs sat on the site's shelf for like 6 months afterwards. I haven't seen anyone else run it. I have a few nice phenos bonsai'd up.


----------



## buddygrows (Mar 29, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I ran Upside Down Frowns and it was fire. I loved Grumpz and saw Rado hyping Zawtz, so I jumped on it as fast as I could during the Grumpz drop. But apparently my haste was unnecessary because packs sat on the site's shelf for like 6 months afterwards. I haven't seen anyone else run it. I have a few nice phenos bonsai'd up.


I never understand why some stuff sells and some doesn't. Especially the $50 packs on his site. I've run all of them and they're just as good as anything on that site. Trifi x Grape Pie had more keepers than any other pack I ran


----------



## Datcoldboi (Mar 29, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> Apparently they're all gone now : ( I talked to Cannarado tonight sorry for the tease


As long as I can snag a cereal milk cross I’ll be ight… so there’s gonna be Zawts crosses and the one snowman cross on 4/1 drop? Or are there more potential surprises?


----------



## buddygrows (Mar 29, 2022)

Datcoldboi said:


> As long as I can snag a cereal milk cross I’ll be ight… so there’s gonna be Zawts crosses and the one snowman cross on 4/1 drop? Or are there more potential surprises?


I asked about Supreme Snowman and he said it's not available for presale. That I'd have to tune in April 1st. It'll most likely be the Zawtz crosses and the Supreme Snowman


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Mar 29, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Listen, buddy. If you gobble up all of them before I can grab a pack I will hunt you down and take a cut when you aren't looking.


Buddy won’t make many friends on here. If given the choice between Buddy scarfing up all the S1s predrop(& at a discount) or Buddy posting pics of him doing their wives anal, guarantee most of Radomunity would choose the pic option


----------



## buddygrows (Mar 29, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Buddy won’t make many friends on here. If given the choice between Buddy scarfing up all the S1s predrop(& at a discount) or Buddy posting pics of him doing their wives anal, guarantee most of Radomunity would choose the pic option


Is 8 packs really a lot? I heard people do $5k orders so I assumed 8 packs was nothing.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 29, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> Is 8 packs really a lot? I heard people do $5k orders so I assumed 8 packs was nothing.


The way I look at it, at least it’s someone on the forums grabbing 8 packs. Hopefully get to see some pics I’m the future. It would be cool if he crossed it back to the Louie 13 I would grab that, wonder what the other volumes are going to include


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 29, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> Is 8 packs really a lot? I heard people do $5k orders so I assumed 8 packs was nothing.


I have no idea how many packs he releases at a time, but 8 is probably a few drops in a medium sized bucket. Are you pheno hunting these seeds or what?


----------



## buddygrows (Mar 29, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> The way I look at it, at least it’s someone on the forums grabbing 8 packs. Hopefully get to see some pics I’m the future. It would be cool if he crossed it back to the Louie 13 I would grab that, wonder what the other volumes are going to include


I've already popped 2 packs, I'm most likely going to move the other 8. They're going on Strainly for the same price he lists them at. The alternative is people buying these packs and putting them on Strainly for $100+. I looked on Strainly and just about nobody lists Cannarado for $80.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 29, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> I've already popped 2 packs, I'm most likely going to move the other 6. They're going on Strainly for the same price he lists them at. The alternative is people buying these packs and putting them on Strainly for $100+. I looked on Strainly and just about nobody lists Cannarado for $80.


Did you pop any of the Cereal Milk? I'm interested how that turns out.


----------



## buddygrows (Mar 29, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Did you pop any of the Cereal Milk? I'm interested how that turns out.


Yes I did and they're looking great. That's why I grabbed 4 packs of Cereal Milk x Zawtz for the 4/1 release. I really wish he didn't sell out of those freebies but he told he's gonna hook me up with something different.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Mar 29, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> I've already popped 2 packs, I'm most likely going to move the other 8. They're going on Strainly for the same price he lists them at. The alternative is people buying these packs and putting them on Strainly for $100+. I looked on Strainly and just about nobody lists Cannarado for $80.


That’s because all the Cannarado packs on Strainly are being sold by the same guy & he has to overcharge because he has new lights & Christmas gifts to pay for


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 29, 2022)

Chem sis x grape pie bx


----------



## CWF (Mar 30, 2022)

Purple bubblegum 38 days from seed. About to flip after a little more LST.


----------



## buddygrows (Mar 30, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> That’s because all the Cannarado packs on Strainly are being sold by the same guy & he has to overcharge because he has new lights & Christmas gifts to pay for


Is this about that grower on here that never invests in new lights and always posts pics in blurple?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 31, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> Is this about that grower on here that never invests in new lights and always posts pics in blurple?


Lmao

No

He did infact get new lights sincce then. However havnt seen that dood in amin


----------



## CollyBudz (Mar 31, 2022)

Tomorrow


----------



## higher self (Mar 31, 2022)

Zawtz sounds good to me mainly due to the Louie XIII lineage. I'm not big on candy lemon lime terps right now more into GMO & Kushmints stuff. Also going to do some breeding with my Louie XIII S1. Imo my pheno smells like a spicy green apple now & later, it's not sweet or candy smelling that's just what comes to mind for the terp profile. Should be nice with the male I pair it with to hunt through.

I'm more curious about the vault drops although I'm sitting on a bunch of old Rado packs myself. Just hope it's not all cookie stuff


----------



## a619ster (Mar 31, 2022)

higher self said:


> Zawtz sounds good to me mainly due to the Louie XIII lineage. I'm not big on candy lemon lime terps right now more into GMO & Kushmints stuff. Also going to do some breeding with my Louie XIII S1. Imo my pheno smells like a spicy green apple now & later, it's not sweet or candy smelling that's just what comes to mind for the terp profile. Should be nice with the male I pair it with to hunt through.
> 
> I'm more curious about the vault drops although I'm sitting on a bunch of old Rado packs myself. Just hope it's not all cookie stuff


I'm in the same boat only interested bc of the Louie it's one of my favorites, going to wait and see if there's any Og crosses on the other rounds of the zawtz drop, just so burnt out on cookies


----------



## higher self (Mar 31, 2022)

a619ster said:


> I'm in the same boat only interested bc of the Louie it's one of my favorites, going to wait and see if there's any Og crosses on the other rounds of the zawtz drop, just so burnt out on cookies


I won't lie only experienced the Louie through a single s1 seed but was very impressed. Kinda mad at myself for sleeping on it as it's not one of the usual OG's breeders use like TK. I would grow it over TK crosses for sure, I've ran my share of those


----------



## oodawg (Mar 31, 2022)

higher self said:


> Zawtz sounds good to me mainly due to the Louie XIII lineage. I'm not big on candy lemon lime terps right now more into GMO & Kushmints stuff. Also going to do some breeding with my Louie XIII S1. Imo my pheno smells like a spicy green apple now & later, it's not sweet or candy smelling that's just what comes to mind for the terp profile. Should be nice with the male I pair it with to hunt through.
> 
> I'm more curious about the vault drops although I'm sitting on a bunch of old Rado packs myself. Just hope it's not all cookie stuff


Are there other options for Louie XIII besides zawtz? Looks great but I'd rather get something not crossed with a Cookies line. I've tried searching for other crosses on a few seed banks but I couldn't find anything. I have 3 reg seeds of GGG Aspirare a King Louie XIII x jo og from a pack I bought years ago that I am hoping to get a male out of and to chuck on to another Louie cross to hopefully bring out that pheno more. Anyone know of other Louie strains out there?


----------



## higher self (Mar 31, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Are there other options for Louie XIII besides zawtz? Looks great but I'd rather get something not crossed with a Cookies line. I've tried searching for other crosses on a few seed banks but I couldn't find anything. I have 3 reg seeds of GGG Aspirare a King Louie XIII x jo og from a pack I bought years ago that I am hoping to get a male out of and to chuck on to another Louie cross to hopefully bring out that pheno more. Anyone know of other Louie strains out there?


There are the S1's I got from Cannaventure & I know Archive has Louie x Dosidos (it's cookies tho) still available, while the faceoff cross sold out month or two ago I think. I'm on the look out for reg seeds as well, I want to get something in male form & not have to use fem pollen (just my preference when it comes to making seeds) I know I need to hit it with something that will take some of the stretch out, my cut grows like a sativa, crazy stretch


----------



## oodawg (Mar 31, 2022)

Hell yeah dude, ordering those S1s. Thank you!


higher self said:


> There are the S1's I got from Cannaventure & I know Archive has Louie x Dosidos (it's cookies tho) still available, while the faceoff cross sold out month or two ago I think. I'm on the look out for reg seeds as well, I want to get something in male form & not have to use fem pollen (just my preference when it comes to making seeds) I know I need to hit it with something that will take some of the stretch out, my cut grows like a sativa, crazy stretch


Hell yeah dude, ordering those S1s. Thank you!


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 31, 2022)

Louis 13 my favorite og also. I prefer it and "Eastside" over TK personally. There was a pack of zawtz s1 for like 75 on strainly the other day.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Mar 31, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Are there other options for Louie XIII besides zawtz? Looks great but I'd rather get something not crossed with a Cookies line. I've tried searching for other crosses on a few seed banks but I couldn't find anything. I have 3 reg seeds of GGG Aspirare a King Louie XIII x jo og from a pack I bought years ago that I am hoping to get a male out of and to chuck on to another Louie cross to hopefully bring out that pheno more. Anyone know of other Louie strains out there?


Does it have to be a cross? Grew King Louis XIII outside past summer. Terps were loud & sledgehammer effects. Seeds still available several sites.


----------



## higher self (Mar 31, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Does it have to be a cross? Grew King Louis XIII outside past summer. Terps were loud & sledgehammer effects. Seeds still available several sites.


Who was the breeder & where did you get the seeds? Im seeing that Cali Connection has a Louis 13 fems & regs but we know their rep isn't the best.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Mar 31, 2022)

I learned in high school that often “reputations” were mostly composed of BS. Believe none of what you hear & only half of what you see(but you can believe me! LOL) Have grown many top shelf quality plants from Cali Connection & hope to grow more, not one little complaint, but my KLVIII came in unmarked breeders pack from Gelato Souvenirs, $49 for 5 includes shipping. The plants were well structured & big yield. Nothing but happy purchases & great results from dealing with Gelato Souvenirs. To each his own, good luck


----------



## higher self (Mar 31, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> I learned in high school that often “reputations” were mostly composed of BS. Believe none of what you hear & only half of what you see(but you can believe me! LOL) Have grown many top shelf quality plants from Cali Connection & hope to grow more, not one little complaint, but my KLVIII came in unmarked breeders pack from Gelato Souvenirs, $49 for 5 includes shipping. The plants were well structured & big yield. Nothing but happy purchases & great results from dealing with Gelato Souvenirs. To each his own, good luck


I know what you mean I grew Tahoe OG & a freebie from Cali Connection & it was fire especiallythat freebie. I guess it's more of a general disclaimer when talking about Cali Connection now but I probably shouldn't say that since I had good results with them. Definitely gotta grow to know! I'll check out Gelato Souvenirs though, thanks.


----------



## MannyPacs (Mar 31, 2022)

higher self said:


> Who was the breeder & where did you get the seeds? Im seeing that Cali Connection has a Louis 13 fems & regs but we know their rep isn't the best.


Check out some "Lou dog" crosses from roots6.4. HEATER


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 31, 2022)

higher self said:


> There are the S1's I got from Cannaventure & I know Archive has Louie x Dosidos (it's cookies tho) still available, while the faceoff cross sold out month or two ago I think. I'm on the look out for reg seeds as well, I want to get something in male form & not have to use fem pollen (just my preference when it comes to making seeds) I know I need to hit it with something that will take some of the stretch out, my cut grows like a sativa, crazy stretch


Pices Genetics aka Jimmy Nitz had a strain called Blood Orange circa 2015..


The other breeder was Ink: circa 2013



Two limited strains that people hold tightly in there gadens if they have it.


----------



## higher self (Mar 31, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Check out some "Lou dog" crosses from roots6.4. HEATER


Man I'm sweating from thinking about that cross lol. I see some crosses with a Lou Dog male that sound good too.



Lightgreen2k said:


> Pices Genetics aka Jimmy Nitz had a strain called Blood Orange circa 2015..
> 
> View attachment 5111335
> The other breeder was Ink: circa 2013
> ...


Ok the Lou has been out there for a minute I see. Pieces had some serious gear back then, was too pricey for me at the time now those prices are normal


----------



## oodawg (Mar 31, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Does it have to be a cross? Grew King Louis XIII outside past summer. Terps were loud & sledgehammer effects. Seeds still available several sites.


Doesn't have to be, I wasn't aware there were straight Louie in seed form. Did you grow the Cali connection? The Cannaventure s1s are a bit pricey for 5 seeds. But reviews of their gear all seem to be great.

Edit: I see you picked up yours from gelato souvenirs. Man I just didn't know about all these different seed banks. Thats why this place kicks ass.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 31, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Doesn't have to be, I wasn't aware there were straight Louie in seed form. Did you grow the Cali connection? The Cannaventure s1s are a bit pricey for 5 seeds. But reviews of their gear all seem to be great.
> 
> Edit: I see you picked up yours from gelato souvenirs. Man I just didn't know about all these different seed banks. Thats why this place kicks ass.


If you order directly from cannaventure he'll most likely throw in a few extra beans. Definitely will send freebie packs.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 1, 2022)

Ordered the Zawtz S1 off Hembre this morning.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 1, 2022)

Dosido x Grape pie bx 
Roasted garlic Margy


----------



## Snayberry (Apr 1, 2022)

Zawtz S1 or Zawtz X Cereal Milk? Anyone actually grown out Zawtz or smoked it yet? Is it really fire?


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 1, 2022)

Anybody else having trouble checking out

i can go to any page on the site but whenever i click on my cart I get an error


----------



## a619ster (Apr 1, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Anybody else having trouble checking out
> 
> i can go to any page on the site but whenever i click on my cart I get an error


Just keep trying, the s1 sold out in a minute!


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 1, 2022)

Goddamnit... I thought the drop was at 4pm est. I grabbed a Snowman though.


----------



## Alucard1028 (Apr 1, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Goddamnit... I thought the drop was at 4pm est. I grabbed a Snowman though.


Hembra has them


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 1, 2022)

Alucard1028 said:


> Hembra has them


Good looking out.


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 1, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Anybody else having trouble checking out
> 
> i can go to any page on the site but whenever i click on my cart I get an error


if you can add the pack to your cart and checkout, but get an error anyway, just disregard the error it happened to me last drop.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Apr 1, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Goddamnit... I thought the drop was at 4pm est. I grabbed a Snowman though.


Dunno if computer error but Rado is now showing S1s in stock


----------



## Houstini (Apr 1, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Dunno if computer error but Rado is now showing S1s in stock


Someone’s cart expired 
I picked it up


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 1, 2022)

Thanks to @HumbleCounty513 I was able to grab a pack as well. There are a lot of good people in this thread. Thanks to everyone who tried to help out.


----------



## JimoTex (Apr 1, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> My mystery E. Cake is getting close to the finish line.
> I'm going to pull it off the table for pics tomorrow. Might help in recognizing familiar traits from the suspected daddies.
> 
> Anyone have plans to grow out any of the Frozen Margy crosses?
> ...


I just grew 2 Gmo x Frozen Margy's. Super dank, and big yielder. Love them both. Frosty AF.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Apr 2, 2022)

JimoTex said:


> I just grew 2 Gmo x Frozen Margy's. Super dank, and big yielder. Love them both. Frosty AF.


Props to Rado, GMO x FM, what a great cross, should have its own drop! As a huge chem lover, I am jealous. Still remember enjoying Chem91 my 1st time back in 89, (knew somebody that knew somebody that robbed somebody LOL). Grown Roasted Garlic Margy outside & throughly enjoy the flavors. Lately been including GMO or a cross in every lineup. Congrats on a great grow.


----------



## MannyPacs (Apr 2, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Props to Rado, GMO x FM, what a great cross, should have its own drop! As a huge chem lover, I am jealous. Still remember enjoying Chem91 my 1st time back in 89, (knew somebody that knew somebody that robbed somebody LOL). Grown Roasted Garlic Margy outside & throughly enjoy the flavors. Lately been including GMO or a cross in every lineup. Congrats on a great grow.


Chem91 in 89? How the hell you manage that


----------



## sourchunks (Apr 2, 2022)

Just popped 20 beans of Sundae Driver x Blue Cream. A cross I made last run using my keeper cut of SD from Cannarado and a frost male I found out of another cross I made of Blueberry (Ak bean brains) x Strawberries n Cream (exotic genetics). Should be killer


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Apr 2, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Chem91 in 89? How the hell you manage that


Was not called that at the time. Same Chemdog was in Cali starting late 80s into the early 90s. Back in the day, when you found an elite strain you did not cross the shit out of it. But breeders began crossing it for structural & potencey using a now famous cut of 91 thus the "Chem91" name.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 3, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Lmao
> 
> No
> 
> He did infact get new lights sincce then. However havnt seen that dood in amin


Wheres nate we may never know, hope his packs r safe


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 3, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Wheres nate we may never know, hope his packs r safe


He was a nice guy. I hope he's doing well.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 3, 2022)

Nate Dogg said:


> Ladies all cleaned up starting to hit that stretch. Definitely looks like i’ll need at least one layer of trellis for them. The two OG and Cookie/Gelato dominant cuts are looking really nice. The cuts from the one i’m assuming is Z dom don’t look happy at all. Since the Cookie dominant one basically LST’ed her self, and since the OG dominant one is pretty viny all of the lower growth got decent amount of light. The Z dominant one not so much, she had real fat broad leaves, so the lowers really didn’t get much light at all. Might take a nice cut from one of the main branches, and see if they do any better. We’ll see, they might perk back up once i give them a little bit of air. Would rather have a nice healthy cut for the future, and knock down the yield marginally just in case she’s a keeper.


Classic nate


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 3, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> He was a nice guy. I hope he's doing well.


Me as well


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 3, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Classic nate


ahh the pics dont pop up


----------



## MannyPacs (Apr 4, 2022)

Guy on strainly, who I've never had any dealing with, has a pack of the zawtz s1 for $80. I'm sure there will be plenty on the restock but for anyone who wanted that one it may not be a bad way to go.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 4, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Guy on strainly, who I've never had any dealing with, has a pack of the zawtz s1 for $80. I'm sure there will be plenty on the restock but for anyone who wanted that one it may not be a bad way to go.


I think that's the dude on here who bought the big preorder.


----------



## MannyPacs (Apr 4, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I think that's the dude on here who bought the big preorder.


Shoot, he's a real one for that. Need more of that in the community


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 4, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Shoot, he's a real one for that. Need more of that in the community


Yeah he's a good dude. Also Tim Dillon is following his IG page, which impressed me.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 4, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Shoot, he's a real one for that. Need more of that in the community


Yes


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 6, 2022)

Got a 3 small LPC S1 just flipped

Also since I'm here a couple bud shots of my keeper sundae driver bx pheno had her since the Bx drop whenever that was. Also had last batch tested at the local grow shop


----------



## tman42 (Apr 6, 2022)

Mailbox on fire today....


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 6, 2022)

tman42 said:


> Mailbox on fire today....
> View attachment 5114364


Those freebies are going to be crazy


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 6, 2022)

tman42 said:


> Mailbox on fire today....
> View attachment 5114364


Your lucky you got to your mailbox before the fire department


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 6, 2022)

I got hit with covid pretty hard this weekend and was finally able to ship the money. I'm going to pop Zawtz S1 and Supreme Snowman as soon as they get delivered.


----------



## oodawg (Apr 7, 2022)

Apple infusion ~week 5


----------



## Alucard1028 (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 7, 2022)

Alucard1028 said:


> View attachment 5114706


Just seeing the freebies makes me wish I purchased some


----------



## jtronic (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 9, 2022)

Just picked these up on Strainly with Grape Pie s1 x Unicorn Poop freebies. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 10, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Just picked these up on Strainly with Grape Pie s1 x Unicorn Poop freebies. Couldn't pass it up.View attachment 5115731


my cheetah piss clone has. Perfect structure, big leaves, and doesnt grow to tall. Its perfect. Goin into flower today. Cant wait ti see it finish. Ive really been enjoying the garypiss. Anyway theres alot goin on in these freebies but sound great. Good huntin!


----------



## buddygrows (Apr 10, 2022)

Freebies Rado included for me, still got about 25 packs


----------



## Alucard1028 (Apr 10, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> Freebies Rado included for me, still got about 25 packs


Wow Y life/grape gas x gelatti mvc and fatso/cheetah piss x gelatti mvc sound amazin


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm excited to run this Cereal Milk / GP x GG strain. That sounds like pure fire.


----------



## Alucard1028 (Apr 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I'm excited to run this Cereal Milk / GP x GG strain. That sounds like pure fire.
> 
> View attachment 5116649


Fucking hell those are nice freebies! Sad, I only got 1 freebie with my 2 packs.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 11, 2022)

Alucard1028 said:


> Fucking hell those are nice freebies! Sad, I only got 1 freebie with my 2 packs.


That sucks. I haven't had great luck with freebies the last few times I ordered, so this made up for it.

I'm popping everything aside from the Pie Dough tonight. I'll come back for them in a couple of months when I run my remaining reg seeds to finish up my pheno hunt.


----------



## Alucard1028 (Apr 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> That sucks. I haven't had great luck with freebies the last few times I ordered, so this made up for it.
> 
> I'm popping everything aside from the Pie Dough tonight. I'll come back for them in a couple of months when I run my remaining reg seeds to finish up my pheno hunt.


I did get a fem freebie grape gas S1's from the cheetah piss drop so I have that.

Can't wait to see those 3 your popping! I have a Gary piss in early veg now.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Apr 13, 2022)

Alucard1028 said:


> Fucking hell those are nice freebies! Sad, I only got 1 freebie with my 2 packs.


1 reg freebie for a 2 pack order is the norm. Have only received fem freebies for 3 pack orders & special drops. Lusidghost been solid Cannarado customer & must have caught Rado on a good day,


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 13, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> 1 reg freebie for a 2 pack order is the norm. Have only received fem freebies for 3 pack orders & special drops. Lusidghost been solid Cannarado customer & must have caught Rado on a good day,


I also had to make two separate orders because the Zawtz popped back up after I ordered the first pack. So I sent $20 for shipping instead of $10, and told pnw to keep the change of $200. I'm sure that helped. I had covid and shipped it in late, so I was trying to make up for that.


----------



## Alucard1028 (Apr 13, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> 1 reg freebie for a 2 pack order is the norm. Have only received fem freebies for 3 pack orders & special drops. Lusidghost been solid Cannarado customer & must have caught Rado on a good day,


Yeah I got 2 freebies(1 fem and 1 regs) from the cheetah piss drop when I got 3 packs


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Apr 13, 2022)

Betting CM/GP x GG is real deal. Looking forward to your grow! Have 2 Gelateria x GG fems from Cheetah Piss drop in veg, def my best freebies. Since already have more beans I can use, been trying not to buy any. Hurt me not to buy last pack of Skittles BBG but I stood down. Was thiscloseto buying last pack of Zawtz x Cheetah Piss but grudgingly again, I stood down. Well not today, had to snare the last pack of Cereal Milk x Zawtz & even grabbed the discounted TriFi Pie regulars that I have been wanting for ever. Life is good!


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 16, 2022)

Here we go. The Payton / Cereal Milk x Grape Gasoline are the three on the left.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Apr 16, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Here we go. The Payton / Cereal Milk x Grape Gasoline are the three on the left.
> View attachment 5119302


Nice lineup just keeps getting better. I held off on Supreme Snowman but just doubled up on Snow Cookies. Only 3 packs left @rado


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 16, 2022)

Alucard1028 said:


> Wow Y life/grape gas x gelatti mvc and fatso/cheetah piss x gelatti mvc sound amazin


sure do im gettin some lol


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Apr 17, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> I never understand why some stuff sells and some doesn't. Especially the $50 packs on his site. I've run all of them and they're just as good as anything on that site. Trifi x Grape Pie had more keepers than any other pack I ran


Took your advice & have a pack on the way. Rado has 1 pack left


----------



## buddygrows (Apr 17, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Took your advice & have a pack on the way. Rado has 1 pack left


Haven't seen them for less than $100 anywhere else, definitely a good one. Especially at that price


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 18, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Here we go. The Payton / Cereal Milk x Grape Gasoline are the three on the left.
> View attachment 5119302


The Gary x grape gas sounds like some heat


----------



## a619ster (Apr 18, 2022)

Anyone know the lineage on the pck and p75?..I'm assuming Pakistani Chitral Kush and something crossed with the lpc75


----------



## buddygrows (Apr 18, 2022)

a619ster said:


> Anyone know the lineage on the pck and p75?..I'm assuming Pakistani Chitral Kush and something crossed with the lpc75View attachment 5120618


I've only found this 








P75 | Marijuana Strain Reviews


P75 is a rare evenly balanced hybrid strain (50% indica/50% sativa) created through crossing the classic Princess X Princess 50 strains. This gorgeous girl takes the effects and flavors of both of its parent strains up a notch, yielding a mouthwatering taste and long-lasting effects that are perf...




www.allbud.com





and this


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 18, 2022)

It could be one of the c99 predecessors. I know there is p88 and others so probably a p75 too.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 19, 2022)

P75 would be bx1 to princess. Interesting to see it used here if that is in fact what is being referenced.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 20, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Zkittlez X gushers


Nice to know. Thank you. I just grabbed a pack off of Strainly along with Ylife/Grape gasoline x gelatti MVC.


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 20, 2022)

Anybody else run the LPC S1?
found like 20 balls on 1 of the 3 and like 10 between the other 2. Kinda sucks if it keeps up they will get the Ax. 
Did leave my light on for like 18 hours one day in the first week of flower by accident but nothing else is affected so I'm not thinking that's what caused it,


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 20, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Anybody else run the LPC S1?
> found like 20 balls on 1 of the 3 and like 10 between the other 2. Kinda sucks if it keeps up they will get the Ax.
> Did leave my light on for like 18 hours one day in the first week of flower by accident but nothing else is affected so I'm not thinking that's what caused it,


Naw, if it was 18 hours for days and days it will fuck with plants but just 1 day ain't gonna cause plants to go rogue.


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 20, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Naw, if it was 18 hours for days and days it will fuck with plants but just 1 day ain't gonna cause plants to go rogue.


That's what I figured,
Just picked a few more off but not nearly as many as last 2 days.
So hopefully they stop throwing balls all together.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Snayberry (Apr 21, 2022)

GP X Zawtz is the one


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 22, 2022)

The eagle has landed big thanks to dark globe grows on strainly. I'm truly thankful for your generosity. Not many people will do this. Double freebies of my choice. I'll take it. Definitely legit and patient as I had some credit card issues. Thanks buddy!


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 24, 2022)

Well found a bunch of balls on both the remaining LPC so had to cull them both. So that 3 out of 3 hermed and culled
Pretty shitty, wasted a couple months on them.
Everything else in the tent is doing great.

Anyone else run any of the LPC S1?


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 25, 2022)

Did anyone germinate their Zawtz S1s? Only 3 out of 7 popped, but all off my 6 Supreme Snowman and 3 Cereal Milk / GP x Grape Gasoline seeds sprouted without problem. This is a bummer because Zawtz S1 was my first round draft pick, but also I'm not going to have enough plants to fill my tent. Usually I'm running at least 24 plants at a time and I'll maybe have one or two bunk seeds at very the most. 3 out of 7 is just straight lousy.


----------



## buddygrows (Apr 25, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Did anyone germinate their Zawtz S1s? Only 3 out of 7 popped, but all off my 6 Supreme Snowman and 3 Cereal Milk / GP x Grape Gasoline seeds sprouted without problem. This is a bummer because Zawtz S1 was my first round draft pick, but also I'm not going to have enough plants to fill my tent. Usually I'm running at least 24 plants at a time and I'll maybe have one or two bunk seeds at very the most. 3 out of 7 is just straight lousy.


If you hit up Cannarado they'll make it right. I doubt everyone's having that kind of low germination rate. I only popped 2 packs but they all germinated. Over this last year I've popped way too many packs and some packs just have low rates, across a ton of different breeders.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Apr 26, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Well found a bunch of balls on both the remaining LPC so had to cull them both. So that 3 out of 3 hermed and culled
> Pretty shitty, wasted a couple months on them.
> Everything else in the tent is doing great.
> View attachment 5123679View attachment 5123680View attachment 5123681View attachment 5123682View attachment 5123683View attachment 5123684View attachment 5123685
> Anyone else run any of the LPC S1?


Thats why folks are weary of s1s. You may find 1 that doesnt.. But thats up 2 u. I usually pop the whole pack so when i do get a stable cut theyre usually good enough to keep. Ive only had issues with like 1 pack of sunday driver bx threw balls on 8 females, Back when i tossed plants for having any balls.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 27, 2022)

Gary x cheetah piss 

Sugar berry scone 

Fatso x cheetah piss out the small tent 

Purple punch. Gotta say this thing looks super fire and finishes up quick. Smells kind of like grape wine, not a huge fan of grape weed but everyone else loves the purple grapey stuff.


----------



## ApacheBone (Apr 27, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Gary x cheetah piss View attachment 5124961
> 
> Sugar berry scone View attachment 5124962
> 
> ...


I can’t see your pics


----------



## ApacheBone (Apr 27, 2022)

Lol. The pics popped up after I quoted you.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 27, 2022)

Springing half now half in 3-4 weeks. Had 8 good looking seeds in the fry bread. They all sound good, curious to see what’s going on with the Medellin 51/grape gas.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Apr 28, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Gary x cheetah piss View attachment 5124961
> 
> Sugar berry scone View attachment 5124962
> 
> ...


Just beautiful, Gary x CP is the ticket.


----------



## H420Baby (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Houstini (Apr 28, 2022)

Haven’t seen many pictures from the sour apple line. Here is an apple earth, platinum bubba x that I grew in pnw Oregon outdoor last year. Harvested 9/28, 100% milky and dense as hell. One of the best things I’ve had outdoor in a long time. Sorry for the late update, there’s a serious lack of grow reports on the sour apple line though. Show em if ya got em


----------



## Houstini (Apr 28, 2022)

I sent a couple appapaya beans to a friend for headsmoke. This is 6 weeks indoor


----------



## oodawg (Apr 29, 2022)

I'm really happy so far with Apple infusion(sour apple×vitamin G). The sour D is really coming through. Smells the closest I've came across for the 2010ish NYC sour D I remember. Smells like a skunk farted in a tennis ball can. 
Day 63 of 12/12


----------



## H420Baby (Apr 29, 2022)

oodawg said:


> I'm really happy so far with Apple infusion(sour apple×vitamin G). The sour D is really coming through. Smells the closest I've came across for the 2010ish NYC sour D I remember. Smells like a skunk farted in a tennis ball can.
> Day 63 of 12/12
> View attachment 5126023View attachment 5126024View attachment 5126025View attachment 5126026


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 29, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Springing half now half in 3-4 weeks. Had 8 good looking seeds in the fry bread. They all sound good, curious to see what’s going on with the Medellin 51/grape gas. View attachment 5125091View attachment 5125092View attachment 5125093


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> View attachment 5126231View attachment 5126232


Hopefully that fry bread is as good as Arlene's


----------



## Houstini (Apr 29, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hopefully that fry bread is as good as Arlene's


Arlene knows what’s up


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 29, 2022)

I might snag a few GP x zawtz, anyone else?


----------



## buddygrows (Apr 30, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I might snag a few GP x zawtz, anyone else?


I'll have a few extra for a little less than Rado. Excited to see the new freebies too


----------



## fatAngel (May 2, 2022)

Noob Question but how much of the money order do I fill out? Purchasers address? Thanks


----------



## Havasu9 (May 2, 2022)

fatAngel said:


> Noob Question but how much of the money order do I fill out? Purchasers address? Thanks


Everything in the email


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2022)

fatAngel said:


> Noob Question but how much of the money order do I fill out? Purchasers address? Thanks


I just leave them blank. Just treat it like cash.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 3, 2022)

Is their any info or pics of runs of the zawtz anywhere online, I've seen a few on IG but there's not many. It sounds like a super interesting strain and I like the lineage with the Loui OG in, just want to see more of it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 4, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Is their any info or pics of runs of the zawtz anywhere online, I've seen a few on IG but there's not many. It sounds like a super interesting strain and I like the lineage with the Loui OG in, just want to see more of it.


There have been some pictures with it as a hybrid, just not "Zawtz " Alone.


----------



## oswizzle (May 4, 2022)

Smoked some 3k a unit Hi-Chew at the Legal Dispo… my lord that’s some potent shit… first time I’ve seen his genetics hit that hard and fetch such a gnarly ticket


----------



## M4verick (May 5, 2022)

Heys guys, does anyone have some info on Papusas and Goodnight Moon ? About to pop these real soon and would love a bit of feedback


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 5, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Gary x cheetah piss View attachment 5124961
> 
> Sugar berry scone View attachment 5124962
> 
> ...


I knew you would crush it! Nice work u keepin any?


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 5, 2022)

oodawg said:


> I'm really happy so far with Apple infusion(sour apple×vitamin G). The sour D is really coming through. Smells the closest I've came across for the 2010ish NYC sour D I remember. Smells like a skunk farted in a tennis ball can.
> Day 63 of 12/12
> View attachment 5126023View attachment 5126024View attachment 5126025View attachment 5126026


the sour apple kicks ass


----------



## ImmortalHulk24 (May 5, 2022)

higher self said:


> Lol CSI & GLO spoiled a lot of folks but GLG spoils me. I like how they give the option to choose the breeder freebies you want on top of Bad Dawg freebies. I will admit I was a lil butthurt when my direct order from Clearwater came with no freebies but I guess shipping is free


Who glg n glo??


----------



## higher self (May 5, 2022)

ImmortalHulk24 said:


> Who glg n glo??


GLG is Great Lake Genetics seedbank. GLO is a seedbank that was cheap but went ghost & ripped alot of people off.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 5, 2022)

M4verick said:


> Heys guys, does anyone have some info on Papusas and Goodnight Moon ? About to pop these real soon and would love a bit of feedback


Fantastic. You’ll be happy. Had some faster finishers around 55-57 days. Really like what I’ve seen/smoked from the Birthday Cake lines. Dense, chunky buds. Lower humidity and good air flow late in flower is needed. But they’re pretty and not very finicky overall. Grow them and you’ll have some nice smoke on your hands.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 5, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> I knew you would crush it! Nice work u keepin any?


Yeah definitely, gonna be a few weeks before I get the smoke on 4/6 but the driver was really nice! I’ll be running them again for sure


----------



## venom#kc (May 6, 2022)

goodnightmoon 

meat pie A & B


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 6, 2022)

venom#kc said:


> goodnightmoon
> View attachment 5129480View attachment 5129482
> meat pie A & B
> View attachment 5129480View attachment 5129482View attachment 5129484View attachment 5129485View attachment 5129480View attachment 5129482


I'd love to see how those meatpies turn out.


----------



## venom#kc (May 6, 2022)

i will start bloom next week
i grew two seed before . they are in reveget


----------



## Alucard1028 (May 7, 2022)

Had to get these


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (May 7, 2022)

If anyone's interested in rainbow snowman or supreme snowman, they are still on Rado's website, with 16 and 49 packs left respectively. You just can't see them on the main genetics page any longer. They're under the seed vault category, or you can type in snowman on the search feature.


----------



## ultrasonoro (May 7, 2022)

Here’s a pic of Chocolate Pie (Chocolope x Grape Pie) at day 21 of flower. Pretty crazy plant it grows leaves all alound the stalk, and has two buds in some places where one usually grows. The best comparison I can make to the smell is like a new pair of sneakers


----------



## JewelRunner (May 7, 2022)

ultrasonoro said:


> Here’s a pic of Chocolate Pie (Chocolope x Grape Pie) at day 21 of flower. Pretty crazy plant it grows leaves all alound the stalk, and has two buds in some places where one usually grows. The best comparison I can make to the smell is like a new pair of sneakers
> View attachment 5130043


This is an interesting pairing, looking forward to seeing what that chocolope do!


----------



## M4verick (May 8, 2022)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Fantastic. You’ll be happy. Had some faster finishers around 55-57 days. Really like what I’ve seen/smoked from the Birthday Cake lines. Dense, chunky buds. Lower humidity and good air flow late in flower is needed. But they’re pretty and not very finicky overall. Grow them and you’ll have some nice smoke on your hands.


Appreciate the feedback ! How are the terps though ? Sweet gas-ish ? his Birthday Cake line was created using the Weding Cake cut from JB, correct ? Anyways, if I had any worries ; you cleared them away, looking forward to pop these packs !



ultrasonoro said:


> Here’s a pic of Chocolate Pie (Chocolope x Grape Pie) at day 21 of flower. Pretty crazy plant it grows leaves all alound the stalk, and has two buds in some places where one usually grows. The best comparison I can make to the smell is like a new pair of sneakers
> View attachment 5130043


Looking forward to see how it unfolds ! I LOVE Chocolope but I can't find it anywhere anymore. I'd settle for a cross like this though. Anyone know why it's unavailable these days ? It was genuinely the best shit that DNA ever came up with...


----------



## Zipz55 (May 8, 2022)

M4verick said:


> Looking forward to see how it unfolds ! I LOVE Chocolope but I can't find it anywhere anymore. I'd settle for a cross like this though. Anyone know why it's unavailable these days ? It was genuinely the best shit that DNA ever came up with...


there are a couple breeders that have worked the Chocolope to F3 or F4

Exotic Alchemy has a F3 for cheap.I think i paid around $40 for it but haven’t popped them yet


----------



## M4verick (May 8, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> there are a couple breeders that have worked the Chocolope to F3 or F4
> 
> Exotic Alchemy has a F3 for cheap.I think i paid around $40 for it but haven’t popped them yet


Never heard of them, are they any good ?


----------



## CWF (May 8, 2022)

First cannarado, purple bubblegum fem, day 77 from seed (day 34 since flip). 100% organic, water only. HLG350. Very easy to grow in spite of inexperience on the farmer's part. Smells sweet, kinda bubblegummy. Stoked.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 8, 2022)

M4verick said:


> Appreciate the feedback ! How are the terps though ? Sweet gas-ish ? his Birthday Cake line was created using the Weding Cake cut from JB, correct ? Anyways, if I had any worries ; you cleared them away, looking forward to pop these packs !
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see how it unfolds ! I LOVE Chocolope but I can't find it anywhere anymore. I'd settle for a cross like this though. Anyone know why it's unavailable these days ? It was genuinely the best shit that DNA ever came up with...


Fantastic. Spot on with the candy gas. Really enjoyed the ones with added funk to them like the Chem and OG crosses.


----------



## BowserME17 (May 11, 2022)

Grape nana- this pheno grew some wonky looking buds, the other had more typical nugs on it


----------



## JewelRunner (May 11, 2022)

BowserME17 said:


> Grape nana- this pheno grew some wonky looking buds, the other had more typical nugs on itView attachment 5131969


Looks fire


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 11, 2022)

chem d/chem sis x grape pie bx


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 11, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> chem d/chem sis x grape pie bx
> View attachment 5132003
> View attachment 5132004


Wow really nice combo. His bx male makes fire


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 11, 2022)

BowserME17 said:


> Grape nana- this pheno grew some wonky looking buds, the other had more typical nugs on itView attachment 5131969


i slept on this but another amazing combo. Looks craxy. Bet it. Makes great rosin.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 11, 2022)

ultrasonoro said:


> Here’s a pic of Chocolate Pie (Chocolope x Grape Pie) at day 21 of flower. Pretty crazy plant it grows leaves all alound the stalk, and has two buds in some places where one usually grows. The best comparison I can make to the smell is like a new pair of sneakers
> View attachment 5130043


someone posted. Thier chocolate pie, huge buds and he said they were uniform. A while back... These should be interesting


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 12, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Wow really nice combo. His bx male makes fire


Some dosidos x grape pie bx I’m partaking on 
Shes suuuper earthy on the front end but then comes in with the limon Kush out the back. Using her in the afternoon/evening she’s smooth and relaxing but not too heavy


----------



## ImmortalHulk24 (May 15, 2022)

Hey what's the genetics to rainbow crushers???


----------



## Moabfighter (May 15, 2022)

Gave my last three Slushers seeds to my 60 year old great uncle. He grows outdoors and I try to help him out with my “cheap freebies” or whatever. Wanted him to have some killa killa this year. Hope to show you all some Appalachian Mountain grown Outdoor Slushers in the coming months!


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 16, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Gave my last three Slushers seeds to my 60 year old great uncle. He grows outdoors and I try to help him out with my “cheap freebies” or whatever. Wanted him to have some killa killa this year. Hope to show you all some Appalachian Mountain grown Outdoor Slushers in the coming months!


hope to see it!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 16, 2022)

2 of 2 chem sis x grape pie bx look good so far


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 17, 2022)

Is there a cannarado discord?


----------



## JewelRunner (May 17, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> View attachment 5126231View attachment 5126232


They just some babbies. I’ll probably up pot them at the end of the week and give them some real light 

This fry bread is interesting, threw a big fused leaf on the first set and immediately threw a seven leafer on the next one up


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 17, 2022)

Toss a few more roasted garlic margy in dirt. 

I think @TerrapinBlazin was going do a hunt of these as well, may have been someone else. Be cool to hear how they went.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 17, 2022)

i wish i had a indoor facility id run like 50 packs. Damn i miss huntin.


----------



## ImmortalHulk24 (May 17, 2022)

Does anyone know what rainbow crushers genetics are???????


----------



## MannyPacs (May 17, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Toss a few more roasted garlic margy in dirt.
> 
> I think @TerrapinBlazin was going do a hunt of these as well, may have been someone else. Be cool to hear how they went.


I think I've got 5-15 of them and am running mostly fems now so if you want a few more to run through lmk.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 17, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I think I've got 5-15 of them and am running mostly fems now so if you want a few more to run through lmk.


The glut of roasted garlic Margy out there is amusing to me. It was a pack I picked up the first time I bought from a US seed bank.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 17, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> I think I've got 5-15 of them and am running mostly fems now so if you want a few more to run through lmk.


Thank you but I still have like 10+ left myself.

The first 4 or 5 females I had ended up giving me a nice pheno of rotten garbage juice. It tasted like a margaritas and funk. At first I didn't like it but after a week or so in the jar it was dank.

Hopefully will find something similar soon, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 17, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> The glut of roasted garlic Margy out there is amusing to me. It was a pack I picked up the first time I bought from a US seed bank.


Rado was handing them out like crazy. Dude probably had a 5 gallon bucket full.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 17, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Rado was handing them out like crazy. Dude probably had a 5 gallon bucket full.


Yeah definitely seems he had a glut of the cross compared to all the others. It’s probably fire, gmo breeds well. I have the forum margy cross and the margy dog too, I want to get to the D cross at some point soonish.


----------



## lusidghost (May 17, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Gave my last three Slushers seeds to my 60 year old great uncle. He grows outdoors and I try to help him out with my “cheap freebies” or whatever. Wanted him to have some killa killa this year. Hope to show you all some Appalachian Mountain grown Outdoor Slushers in the coming months!


Appalachian Mountain grown indoor Slushers over here. This is my second run and while I love the strain, I've found it to be extremely finicky. I'm not sure how well it would fare outdoors.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Appalachian Mountain grown indoor Slushers over here. This is my second run and while I love the strain, I've found it to be extremely finicky. I'm not sure how well it would fare outdoors.


I love the purps. None of the three I grew were anything like each other except the purple. I liked it, but didn’t love it. Ah well. I’ll let my uncle mess around with them. Gotta get him off the 5-1-1 nutes…. He thinks he loves that Alaskan fish fertilizer. Gotta let him know that it’s good for veg but not bloom…..


----------



## lusidghost (May 18, 2022)

This is all of the Slushers I have left from my last run. The yield was tiny, but the buds are fire. I have 3 more plants in flower right now.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 18, 2022)

Next up, Im popping Rado's lemon bubblegum for sure and rado/compund pink certz or gastropop


----------



## oodawg (May 18, 2022)

Apple infusion day 82 12/12. Going to chop in the morning, I think shes about spent. Will probably run one of these in my 4x4 until the pack is gone. Excited to see what else is in there, need to set up a clone station. Hopefully this wasn't the keeper.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 18, 2022)

chocolate grapes 
Ganache x grape gasoline


----------



## oodawg (May 19, 2022)

And she down. Out of the 4 strains I ran in the tent this was the easiest, required the least attention and came out with the biggest frostiest buds of the bunch. It's hard to get it to come across in pics but the buds almost have a camo look to them. Light green, dark green, and purple. No larf on her, the lower nodes are chunky. Smell is somewhere around skunk, tennis balls, and ammonia. Looking forward to see how those terps cure up and the end product.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 19, 2022)

oodawg said:


> And she down. Out of the 4 strains I ran in the tent this was the easiest, required the least attention and came out with the biggest frostiest buds of the bunch. It's hard to get it to come across in pics but the buds almost have a camo look to them. Light green, dark green, and purple. No larf on her, the lower nodes are chunky. Smell is somewhere around skunk, tennis balls, and ammonia. Looking forward to see how those terps cure up and the end product.
> View attachment 5135804


I think you'll be satisfied, I was!


----------



## JewelRunner (May 19, 2022)

Not the best shots of some sugar berry scone. I’ll try and get some pics in the sunlight if I remember of some of these grey bush cuts


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 20, 2022)

roasted garlic margy 
Funky lime margarita I love it, great in the afternoon. kind of euphoric effect we’re ur eyes get squinty & I’m sayin “oh yea I’m high”
I wudnt mind another pack but I dusted a clone with a Goji margy & got a few seeds to go thru.


----------



## venom#kc (May 20, 2022)

i love


----------



## Zipz55 (May 20, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> Is there a cannarado discord?


I don’t think so but im sure they’ll make one soon

most breeders are building communities on discord now that IG is deleting everyones pages


----------



## JewelRunner (May 20, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Not the best shots of some sugar berry scone. I’ll try and get some pics in the sunlight if I remember of some of these grey bush cuts View attachment 5135988View attachment 5135989


Not really rado but I shot a couple pics of the purple punch in the sunlight. The purple margy I ran was really similar to the cut, probably didn’t yield as much but I only ran it once in a 2x4.


----------



## BowserME17 (May 21, 2022)

Strains to run if you’ve got them, 
V6 haze, Pb pound cake, baby backs, buk buk bobuk, and tenacious. The smoke on all has been top notch


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 21, 2022)

Dropped white runtz/cheetah piss x gelatti MVC in water. Going to try an find a worthy male to work with a few select females. Should kick out some funky terps.


----------



## lusidghost (May 21, 2022)

BowserME17 said:


> Strains to run if you’ve got them,
> V6 haze, Pb pound cake, baby backs, buk buk bobuk, and tenacious. The smoke on all has been top notch


That's the problem with running chucked drops. People always ask where they can get the strains, and it's like good luck. That's partly why I'm keeping bonsai mothers of everything. Eventually most of these fire strains will be gone.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 21, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Not the best shots of some sugar berry scone. I’ll try and get some pics in the sunlight if I remember of some of these grey bush cuts View attachment 5135988View attachment 5135989


how woul u describe the. Terps?


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 22, 2022)

That's cheetah piss cookies cut day 53 . My facility in mass had the first cookie contract. Fully verified lol


----------



## JewelRunner (May 22, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> how woul u describe the. Terps?


Earthy skunky with a little creaminess


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 22, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> That's cheetah piss cookies cut day 53 . My facility in mass had the first cookie contract. Fully verified lol


Hopefully you guys in the mass facility ain't selling it with pm like some of these shitholes. It's gross what they will give people. Well it's got pm well just hide it in the concentrates... etc


----------



## Kindbuds303 (May 22, 2022)

Bubblegum Wedding
Gary P x Gushers 
Kurple Fantasy X Rainbow Crushers


----------



## Kindbuds303 (May 22, 2022)

Everything came out fire but I would have to say the Gary p x gushers was everything I was looking for fucking rank old school funky kush and a deep lip smacking gas funky exhale hard to even discribe it other then when u bust the jar out u get that look resin ring just grade A smoke I just snagged the Gary x zawtz and gushers x legend og so exited for those


----------



## Kindbuds303 (May 22, 2022)

BowserME17 said:


> Strains to run if you’ve got them,
> V6 haze, Pb pound cake, baby backs, buk buk bobuk, and tenacious. The smoke on all has been top notch


Yeah that tenacious is fucking killer man


----------



## venom#kc (May 25, 2022)

little goodnight moon....


----------



## ultrasonoro (May 25, 2022)

Chocolate Pie, Day 41, smells strongly of green apples with a hint of gas


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 26, 2022)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Bubblegum Wedding
> Gary P x Gushers
> Kurple Fantasy X Rainbow Crushers View attachment 5137481View attachment 5137482View attachment 5137483View attachment 5137484View attachment 5137485View attachment 5137486View attachment 5137487


Beautiful man. Can't ask for better than shit like that! I love it. Great pics.


----------



## lusidghost (May 26, 2022)

Is anyone else running the Zawtz S1 yet? Earlier I said only 3 out of 7 germinated, and now the three that survived are all kind of sad runts. The rest of the plants germinated 100% and are growing fine. This is pretty disappointing because I was super hyped for this strain.


----------



## lusidghost (May 26, 2022)

Kindbuds303 said:


> Bubblegum Wedding
> Gary P x Gushers
> Kurple Fantasy X Rainbow Crushers View attachment 5137481View attachment 5137482View attachment 5137483View attachment 5137484View attachment 5137485View attachment 5137486View attachment 5137487


I like the white yoyos.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 26, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Is anyone else running the Zawtz S1 yet? Earlier I said only 3 out of 7 germinated, and now the three that survived are all kind of sad runts. The rest of the plants germinated 100% and are growing fine. This is pretty disappointing because I was super hyped for this strain.


It's all part of the hunt. And it makes finding the good ones most rewarding. The grape pie s1s were pretty much the same as what your describing. I'll definitely be putting off on those until I see some good pics. Post yours let's see them shitz


----------



## lusidghost (May 26, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> It's all part of the hunt. And it makes finding the good ones most rewarding. The grape pie s1s were pretty much the same as what your describing. I'll definitely be putting off on those until I see some good pics. Post yours let's see them shitz


I've been hunting Rando strains for close to two years now and typically the seeds pop and the plants grow. I've had a few strains that were meh, but never this meh.


----------



## MannyPacs (May 26, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I've been hunting Rando strains for close to two years now and typically the seeds pop and the plants grow. I've had a few strains that were meh, but never this meh.


What kind of mutations are you seeing?


----------



## lusidghost (May 26, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> What kind of mutations are you seeing?


No mutations, just poor growth. They are sickly little things.


----------



## lusidghost (May 26, 2022)

You can probably guess which row.


----------



## madvillian420 (May 26, 2022)

They arent much to look at just yet, but this harvest looks promising thus far. The giant Valley Sundae in the back is stacking fat fat im glad i cut a few snips from her. Pictured: Candy Milk (Cereal Milk x Gushers) Valley Sundae (SFV OG x Sundae Driver) CSI Humboldt 3 Queens (Wifi43 x Bubba Kush) Just starting to frost up.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 27, 2022)

ultrasonoro said:


> Chocolate Pie, Day 41, smells strongly of green apples with a hint of gas
> View attachment 5139130
> View attachment 5139132


Thats 1 funky lookin gal. Interested to see how it finishes


----------



## alphapinene (May 27, 2022)

after a long DRY winter i finally got my tent’s climate dialed in..Full cannarado run , 2x Apple Shine (sour apple x moonshine haze) , 1 Trop Drops (Sour apple x tropicanna), 2x watermelon gushers (gelatti x gushers) and 1 freebie of Super Silver Haze OG ...


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 27, 2022)

Some fatso x cheetah piss with a cal Def need to raise my ph but I'm slacking


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 27, 2022)

Some Topanga x lemon tree


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 27, 2022)

Some dubb sundae nice and stanky


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 27, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> You can probably guess which row.
> View attachment 5139519


I'm sure they will take off probably should've waited till they were bigger to put the first 2 on the big grow block I'd be hand watering them and letting em get dryish. But that's probably not do able now


----------



## lusidghost (May 27, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> I'm sure they will take off probably should've waited till they were bigger to put the first 2 on the big grow block I'd be hand watering them and letting em get dryish. But that's probably not do able now


I topped them, so they aren't as small as they seem. Just small in comparison to the other ones. They were rooting decently and I wasn't trying to water them multiple times a day any longer. I'm just going light on the waterings because they definitely aren't drinking as much as the other plants.


----------



## CWF (May 28, 2022)

Purple bubblegum, 8th week from flip.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 29, 2022)

2 diff phenos of chem sis x grape pie bx


----------



## venom#kc (May 31, 2022)

i don t unsterdand...
what is the true genetic?


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 31, 2022)

venom#kc said:


> i don t unsterdand...
> what is the true genetic?View attachment 5142127View attachment 5142128


Bubba kush x birthday cake...


----------



## alphapinene (May 31, 2022)

started LST a couple days ago, starting to bush out nicely..


----------



## MannyPacs (May 31, 2022)

venom#kc said:


> i don t unsterdand...
> what is the true genetic?View attachment 5142127View attachment 5142128


Og bubba is bubba and one of the OGs.. ghost, Larry, legend something like that

Edit: I googled it and a lot of the places have it listed as legend but I thought I'd seen it as something else possibly


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 31, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Og bubba is bubba and one of the OGs.. ghost, Larry, legend something like that
> 
> Edit: I googled it and a lot of the places have it listed as legend but I thought I'd seen it as something else possibly


Never seen Bubba Kush labeled as OG Bubba. Bubba is definitely different from OG though, and Ghost is the same as OG


----------



## MannyPacs (May 31, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Never seen Bubba Kush labeled as OG Bubba. Bubba is definitely different from OG though, and Ghost is the same as OG


It's bubba crossed with one of the many OGs = OG bubba


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 1, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> It's bubba crossed with one of the many OGs = OG bubba


Yea it says pre 98 bubba x ghost when I put in og Bubba. But who knows? Rado is so vague sometimes.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 1, 2022)

Gary Payton/cheetah piss. Purple all the way thru pic doesn’t really show it. Really gassy with a berry touch 

Sugar berry scone on the snipping block. Creamy earth and skunky


----------



## BowserME17 (Jun 2, 2022)

Here’s Tenacious (Gary Payton x Gushers)


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 2, 2022)

Topanga lemon ix 1. Mostly canardo anyways day 21-24 I don’t remember exactly when I flip. 1st run from clone


----------



## venom#kc (Jun 4, 2022)

meat pie 28 day


----------



## venom#kc (Jun 4, 2022)

meat pie B


----------



## venom#kc (Jun 4, 2022)

goodnight moon


----------



## TrojanGrower (Jun 4, 2022)

BowserME17 said:


> Here’s Tenacious (Gary Payton x Gushers) View attachment 5143290


How ya likin the terps on her? I grew her last round and was flavor was leaning on the gushers side, but high felt like Gary. She was a mutant though. Had 3 branches that I was able to take advantage of and pull .5 lb. Yield was nice


----------



## BowserME17 (Jun 5, 2022)

TrojanGrower said:


> How ya likin the terps on her? I grew her last round and was flavor was leaning on the gushers side, but high felt like Gary. She was a mutant though. Had 3 branches that I was able to take advantage of and pull .5 lb. Yield was nice


Love the terps, it stinks up the whole building when it’s ground up. Almost smells like a new can of tennis balls freshly opened mixed with something Else. One of the better yielders of the run. Super heady high, tested out at 27%


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 5, 2022)

chocolate grapes 
(Ganache x grape gasoline) 
Ganache– (gelato33/gelatti x Biscotti)


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 7, 2022)

Had to chop and promptly burn another Dosidos x Grape Pie in early flower for having more balls than a dicks sporting goods.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 8, 2022)

Grape pie


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 8, 2022)

Fatso x cheetah


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 8, 2022)

Daily grape 
grape pie x daily driver ( driver x skittlez)


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 8, 2022)

Sour apple pie #5
Grape pie x Sour Apple


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 8, 2022)

Sap #3


----------



## JustBlazin (Jun 8, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Fatso xView attachment 5146390View attachment 5146391 cheetah


What's the nose like on this one?
Got a pack of that from rado for the lpc s1 debacle. Like the post above mention they had more balls than a dicks sporting goods.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 8, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> What's the nose like on this one?
> Got a pack of that from rado for the lpc s1 debacle. Like the post above mention they had more balls than a dicks sporting goods.


Like a mix of gmo and cp, funky. I like it its a killer pheno.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 8, 2022)

Blueberry shortcake f2, shout out to @LubdaNugs he made these a couple years ago and posted pics in this thread bit I haven't heard from him since last spring.


It smelled super dank like old school blueberry. Covid fucked off my sense of smell and taste so im not sure about taste atm.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 9, 2022)

I flipped my last seed run a week ago. Now I get to rerun all of the mothers I've kept. Today I'm going to clone two phenos of Upside Down Frown and two phenos of Money Gun which will add up to 12 plants. They were all definite keepers and I'm running them to get a decent yield / top shelf smoke. I have space for three more plants, so I might stick 3 phenos of Blue Apples in there to start the process of elimination. Their first run was a disaster, so I have no idea if they will be worth keeping or not.

Thinning out my mother collection will be nice because it's taking me like an hour a day to water them all. I have around 50 now, and I'd like to get the numbers down to around 15-20. That would be manageable and I could probably setup an automated watering system at that point.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 9, 2022)

I still have a few packs of reg seeds, but I'm going to wait a few cycles to pop them. I might grow out the Grumpz during my next run just because I love that strain, but everything else will wait.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 9, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I flipped my last seed run a week ago. Now I get to rerun all of the mothers I've kept. Today I'm going to clone two phenos of Upside Down Frown and two phenos of Money Gun which will add up to 12 plants. They were all definite keepers and I'm running them to get a decent yield / top shelf smoke. I have space for three more plants, so I might stick 3 phenos of Blue Apples in there to start the process of elimination. Their first run was a disaster, so I have no idea if they will be worth keeping or not.
> 
> Thinning out my mother collection will be nice because it's taking me like an hour a day to water them all. I have around 50 now, and I'd like to get the numbers down to around 15-20. That would be manageable and I could probably setup an automated watering system at that point.


try sending cuts to people you know will keep them

that way you can always get the cut back when you need it


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 9, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> try sending cuts to people you know will keep them
> 
> that way you can always get the cut back when you need it


This is a good idea and I'll consider it once I narrow them down. I wish this forum allowed trading / gifts, because I don't know of any other decent growers in my area. I mean I might, but that sort of talk is all hush hush around here.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 9, 2022)

Where the High Chew seeds at


----------



## alphapinene (Jun 9, 2022)

Watermelon Gushers, Trop Drops, Apple Shine, and Super Silver Haze OG are thriving and getting nice and bushy, gonna be flowering this week !


----------



## prologger (Jun 9, 2022)

Outdoor Meat Pie. Started in solo cups on the windowsill in April. Been out on the deck for a week now.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 11, 2022)

chem sis x grape pie bx


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 12, 2022)

Couple garlic margies, the taller ones on bottom right, smaller two on upper left are dosimints.

Edit: both are female


----------



## Alucard1028 (Jun 13, 2022)

Gary Payton x Cheetah piss day 36. The frost on her


----------



## venom#kc (Jun 13, 2022)

goodnight moon



meat pie


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 13, 2022)

Anyone get in on those papaya testers? Mine should be here in a few days. Think it’s too late to put any outside in southwest VA?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 13, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone get in on those papaya testers? Mine should be here in a few days. Think it’s too late to put any outside in southwest VA?


They'll be fine. Won't get as big but they'll get pretty big. 

When I did guerilla grows in corn fields I could never plant much earlier than last week of June. That was near Il/WI border.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 14, 2022)

TriFi Pie
Triangle Kush/Fire OG x Grape Pie


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 14, 2022)

Anyone ever do the legend/gushers cross? Gushers OG I think?


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 14, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Anyone ever do the legend/gushers cross? Gushers OG I think?


I did a Gushers OG S1. It was OG in stucture, neon green buds with a ton of frost. It was pure lime taste and lemon sour head smell. It was the least productive wash ive ever ran but everyone that hit it loved it.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 14, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Anyone ever do the legend/gushers cross? Gushers OG I think?


I'm running it right now. I can definitely smell the OG, but I'm not too sure what's what because this cycle got super overgrown. There are two that I'm certain of. One looks like a keeper and the other has a lot of foxtails. I'm keeping a few of the phenos and rerunning them later in a better environment. I've been attempting automated multi-feedings for the first time and kept them oversaturated for awhile. Too much light and soggy roots made it so I can't really judge the genetics too well. The OG terps are strong though.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 14, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone get in on those papaya testers? Mine should be here in a few days. Think it’s too late to put any outside in southwest VA?


I got 2 packs of the papaya x lpc. sounded like a great pairing. Surprised at the amount that were still in stock, at least a month or so ago.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Jun 14, 2022)

Metronome: (Papaya x LPC75) This plant is a survivor. Indoors the seeds this came from thrived for few weeks before they started to do terrible kind of abruptly. I now think this may have been due to russet mites being brought in. After loosing all of them and not knowing why, one day this plant was ripped out of its pot and slung across the yard in a fit of rage. The roots found their way into the ground and the leaves started praying. A few days later I started taking care of her and after a month or more I'm now taking in cuts of her at the same time that I'm cloning my big plants out of russets. I sprayed the plant with sulfur and dr zymes a few times before bringing into the clone tent and I will do sulfur dunk upon exit. Really excited to see how she flowers.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 14, 2022)

Well. They won’t grow themselves. Look forward to these. Wow.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 15, 2022)

2 diff phenos of chem sis x grape pie bx 


Chocolate grapes


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 15, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> 2 diff phenos of chem sis x grape pie bx
> View attachment 5150014
> View attachment 5150015
> Chocolate grapes
> View attachment 5150016


Nice plants


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 17, 2022)

Daily grape day 35 or so idk. Half-ish way-ish


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 17, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Daily grape day 35 or so idk. Half-ish way-ishView attachment 5150812View attachment 5150813


8 different frybread going in this 5x5 after this run. It’s going to be a motherfucker to get shots of them all but hoping they’ll be vegged long enough to pick a winner first round


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 18, 2022)

chem sis x grape pie bx



i think right now she smells like gas and black licorice but i gotta do some more smelling. ive been thinking licorice the past 3 weeks tho. so thats in there. but the gas seems more present now. So gas w/ licorice backend


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 18, 2022)

Dang I should’ve grabbed more grape pie crosses. Finally popped a Grapescotti Dough


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 18, 2022)

AlienAthena said:


> Dang I should’ve grabbed more grape pie crosses. Finally popped a Grapescotti Dough


Just finished a CookieDough Sundae a month ago and can see why someone had high regards for that strain. Straight candy grape gas, incredibly pleasant. I still enjoy the Weed Nap though, those funky TK terps just linger on the tongue and the flavors there all the way through relit joints.

Whiskey Throttle x Rainbow Crusher were all heavy gas/fuel leaners. Pretty, dark purple/black flowers.

Lemon G x Grape Pie bx was one of the heaviest yielders I’ve ran in a while. 2 liter colas that when dried are now pop can size. Plant leaned heavily towards the Lemon G and terps are very similar to the Lemon Royale from Swamp Boys I grew couple years ago.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 20, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Hopefully you guys in the mass facility ain't selling it with pm like some of these shitholes. It's gross what they will give people. Well it's got pm well just hide it in the concentrates... etc


Nah no pm or pests just straight viroided out with ZERO terps and horrible growth and cloning times lol....but the new cookie contract at a place in Milford, MA has spider mites, PM , and viroid lol


----------



## alphapinene (Jun 21, 2022)

Flipped last Sunday, they seem to be transitioning well. Got them flowering in a 4x8. Lookin like I need to start feeding real soon..
 Trop Drops


 Watermelon Gushers 

one of my apple shines (middle right) is showing a sativa dominant pheno it seems as the leaves are very long and thin


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 21, 2022)

Candy Milk (Cereal Milk x Gushers)


Valley Sundae (SFV OG x Sundae Driver)


The whole BudgetLED 500w gang, with a CSI Humboldt 3 Queens (WiFi43 x Bubba) on the far right


----------



## ultrasonoro (Jun 22, 2022)

Cheetah Piss Bx
Plant hermed on me beginning at week 3 of flower, I plucked the balls off for the next week then I stopped seeing them. Very small yield. Despite all that, it’s a great smoke, one of my favorites. Maybe I got an outlier, I only grew one, but I’d advise anyone growing Cheetah Piss Bx feminized seed to be on high alert for male parts during the beginning of flower.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 22, 2022)

ultrasonoro said:


> Cheetah Piss Bx
> Plant hermed on me beginning at week 3 of flower, I plucked the balls off for the next week then I stopped seeing them. Very small yield. Despite all that, it’s a great smoke, one of my favorites. Maybe I got an outlier, I only grew one, but I’d advise anyone growing Cheetah Piss Bx feminized seed to be on high alert for male parts during the beginning of flower.
> 
> View attachment 5152974
> ...


Hey man idk if you' saw the cheetah piss I posted , it herms like a bitch . The real cookies cut will throw a herm day 10 or so ....I've seen in at a facility and when I took the cut home . I seen it under hps, led, and cmh . I also seen Gary peyton and the Y do the same thing but not return after the stretch .


----------



## ultrasonoro (Jun 22, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> Hey man idk if you' saw the cheetah piss I posted , it herms like a bitch . The real cookies cut will throw a herm day 10 or so ....I've seen in at a facility and when I took the cut home . I seen it under hps, led, and cmh . I also seen Gary peyton and the Y do the same thing but not return after the stretch .


I didn’t know that, thanks for the heads up. 

Once I plucked them they didn’t come back. The smoke and smell is def worth it.


----------



## Resin_head (Jun 24, 2022)

Got 12 seeds to pop and these are my options. Anyone grow these before, mainly trying to find a hashing strain


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 25, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I flipped my last seed run a week ago. Now I get to rerun all of the mothers I've kept. Today I'm going to clone two phenos of Upside Down Frown and two phenos of Money Gun which will add up to 12 plants. They were all definite keepers and I'm running them to get a decent yield / top shelf smoke. I have space for three more plants, so I might stick 3 phenos of Blue Apples in there to start the process of elimination. Their first run was a disaster, so I have no idea if they will be worth keeping or not.
> 
> Thinning out my mother collection will be nice because it's taking me like an hour a day to water them all. I have around 50 now, and I'd like to get the numbers down to around 15-20. That would be manageable and I could probably setup an automated watering system at that point.


Yea I hear that. Eliminating good plants is tough


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 25, 2022)

Blueberry shortcake f2


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 26, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Blueberry shortcake f2
> View attachment 5154641


Any blueberry? I ran a pack of BB Sundae trying to find something nice and am thinking I might need to pop the other couple packs I have left. All exhibited BB growth structure and leaf curl. Found sweet, berryish and baby diaper terps but nothing that I was looking for long term. Saved cuts from them all just in case but pretty sure most will hit the compost after the full report.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 26, 2022)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Any blueberry? I ran a pack of BB Sundae trying to find something nice and am thinking I might need to pop the other couple packs I have left. All exhibited BB growth structure and leaf curl. Found sweet, berryish and baby diaper terps but nothing that I was looking for long term. Saved cuts from them all just in case but pretty sure most will hit the compost after the full report.


It was smelling just like old school blueberry or like sweet grape juice on 1st run but I got covid and lost sense of smell/taste. That was Thanksgiving last year and smell/taste is still fucked off so I can smell stuff but with weed it just doesn't come through like it should.

My tarts cut I have smells like fresh blackberries but since I got covid I can't smell it anymore. Just a weird covid sweet chemicalish smell. 

I did catch a super blueberry flavor a couple days ago vaping some of the bbsc f2 but as soon as I smacked my lips it was gone, back to that covid weirdness.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 26, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It was smelling just like old school blueberry or like sweet grape juice on 1st run but I got covid and lost sense of smell/taste. That was Thanksgiving last year and smell/taste is still fucked off so I can smell stuff but with weed it just doesn't come through like it should.
> 
> My tarts cut I have smells like fresh blackberries but since I got covid I can't smell it anymore. Just a weird covid sweet chemicalish smell.
> 
> I did catch a super blueberry flavor a couple days ago vaping some of the bbsc f2 but as soon as I smacked my lips it was gone, back to that covid weirdness.


Man if you find some good blueberry… you’ve found something awesome. I run generic seedsman blueberry once a year just for a slight hint of that highschool light green mild buzz killer flavor blueberry. Would love to find something true blueberry one day.


----------



## TugthePup (Jun 26, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Man if you find some good blueberry… you’ve found something awesome. I run generic seedsman blueberry once a year just for a slight hint of that highschool light green mild buzz killer flavor blueberry. Would love to find something true blueberry one day.


Moab i ran the Blueberry bx4 from lem. Be on the lookout for these. I had some oldschool Blueberry heads hit it up and they were extatic. Sorry its not in the right forum but just had to say


----------



## StickyShadow (Jun 27, 2022)

Chem D Original Haze LPC75 outside.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Jun 27, 2022)

Papaya x LPC75.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jun 27, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Man if you find some good blueberry… you’ve found something awesome. I run generic seedsman blueberry once a year just for a slight hint of that highschool light green mild buzz killer flavor blueberry. Would love to find something true blueberry one day.


Totally feel ya on the blueberry. Original bb was a growers dream & smokers loved the flavor but she lacked potency(similar to headband) so years ago bb became the go to strain for breeders to cross with all the top shelf strains. I still cherish those days. My 2 favorites which incredibly are still available, Blue Cheese has even better flavor but mid thc levels & Glueberry OG which has both incredible taste & potency.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 27, 2022)

Cannarado's blueberry is nice in the bbsc so I'd say keep an eye out if he drops anymore crosses using that cut.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 27, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cannarado's blueberry is nice in the bbsc so I'd say keep an eye out if he drops anymore crosses using that cut.


He had lost the plant a while back. Not sure if he outsourced it to anyone. Thankfully I have a few different options with his BB. But I’ll 2nd the Blue Cheese comment…I’ve been searching for her. Unfortunately I think Big Buddha also lost/changed their Blue Cheese because the last 3-4 packs I ran were straight doo doo. Berry haze grass. No blueberry, cheese or skunk.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jun 27, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It was smelling just like old school blueberry or like sweet grape juice on 1st run but I got covid and lost sense of smell/taste. That was Thanksgiving last year and smell/taste is still fucked off so I can smell stuff but with weed it just doesn't come through like it should.
> 
> My tarts cut I have smells like fresh blackberries but since I got covid I can't smell it anymore. Just a weird covid sweet chemicalish smell.
> 
> I did catch a super blueberry flavor a couple days ago vaping some of the bbsc f2 but as soon as I smacked my lips it was gone, back to that covid weirdness.


Sorry to hear that man, hope ya eventually recover.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 27, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Sorry to hear that man, hope ya eventually recover.


Thanks. I keep getting moments where I think its going away but then nope. Its much better than it was though.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2022)

TugthePup said:


> Moab i ran the Blueberry bx4 from lem. Be on the lookout for these. I had some oldschool Blueberry heads hit it up and they were extatic. Sorry its not in the right forum but just had to say


Google search isn’t showing me much. Who is Lem sorry but thanks looking forward to finding these


----------



## Hoss8455 (Jun 27, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Google search isn’t showing me much. Who is Lem sorry but thanks looking forward to finding these


Lemon hoko


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 27, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Lemon hoko


he's got a pretty solid discord channel too


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2022)

48 hours hours later we have these.

all four germinated. Two and two. You’ll see me bitch about inhouse genetics germination. Cannarado, ethos, and Mephisto have all been smooth sailing popping the last few weeks. I used water from my hydro buckets to germinate these seeds. Masters degree bosses at work say long as you keep your EC in check, you can germinate in high PPM water. 5.6- 5.8 PH. No buffer due to lack of soil. They’re rooting hard.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Jun 29, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Totally feel ya on the blueberry. Original bb was a growers dream & smokers loved the flavor but she lacked potency(similar to headband) so years ago bb became the go to strain for breeders to cross with all the top shelf strains. I still cherish those days. My 2 favorites which incredibly are still available, Blue Cheese has even better flavor but mid thc levels & Glueberry OG which has both incredible taste & potency.


My loompas headband is potent as any og out there idk what u got but mine hits


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 29, 2022)

Daily grape

Sundae driver

Daily special


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 29, 2022)

Medellin 51 x grape gas flip. 3 different plants from seed


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Daily grapeView attachment 5156535View attachment 5156534
> 
> Sundae driverView attachment 5156536
> 
> Daily special View attachment 5156539


All of those photos look super fire dude. Good work there


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 29, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Totally feel ya on the blueberry. Original bb was a growers dream & smokers loved the flavor but she lacked potency(similar to headband) so years ago bb became the go to strain for breeders to cross with all the top shelf strains. I still cherish those days. My 2 favorites which incredibly are still available, Blue Cheese has even better flavor but mid thc levels & Glueberry OG which has both incredible taste & potency.


My keeper blueberry in 2002-2003 from Dutch passion via Dj's stock was very potent indica smoke.

First time I brought a blunt to band practice I warned everyone shit was strong so go easy. Everyone said, "oh bro I can smoke. Ain't nothing too strong blah blah blah"

They literally all tapped out after half a blunt. Needless to say band practice was sloppy as funk that night.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 30, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> My loompas headband is potent as any og out there idk what u got but mine hits


Loompas headband is a pure og so that makes sense. I have no experience with real headband. Skunktek posts a lot of work with the headband, doesn’t look particularly impressive but that doesn’t mean it isn’t amazing.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 30, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Loompas headband is a pure og so that makes sense. I have no experience with real headband. Skunktek posts a lot of work with the headband, doesn’t look particularly impressive but that doesn’t mean it isn’t amazing.


Thats kinda how my headbanger is, just doesn't look as pretty as my frosted out girls but it hits hard and out of the vape just gives up the biggest hits consistently.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Jun 30, 2022)

Anyone happen to have some early veg pics of grumpz they'd like to share? 

Try to compare the two I have going.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 30, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats kinda how my headbanger is, just doesn't look as pretty as my frosted out girls but it hits hard and out of the vape just gives up the biggest hits consistently.


If I had nug placed in front of me and I could only pick based on visual, I’m going with green spongy bud everyday over rock hard purple stuff.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 1, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> My loompas headband is potent as any og out there idk what u got but mine hits


Got mine from a grower in Lake County California around 2003. It was original Headband.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 2, 2022)

2 phenos of chem sis x grape pie bx


----------



## JimoTex (Jul 2, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> roasted garlic margy
> Funky lime margarita I love it, great in the afternoon. kind of euphoric effect we’re ur eyes get squinty & I’m sayin “oh yea I’m high”
> I wudnt mind another pack but I dusted a clone with a Goji margy & got a few seeds to go thru.
> View attachment 5136262View attachment 5136259
> View attachment 5136261View attachment 5136260


Im really enjoying it too, I have a pheno that has hints of super silver haze..


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 3, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Daily grapeView attachment 5156535View attachment 5156534
> 
> Sundae driverView attachment 5156536
> 
> Daily special View attachment 5156539


Nice lowers!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 3, 2022)

6 zawtz up and goin no germ issues also popped 3 bannana og x grape pie bx fems?... Has anyone grown the bx fems? Theyre freebies. I thought they were regs . Anyone know?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 3, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> 6 zawtz up and goin no germ issues also popped 3 bannana og x grape pie bx fems?... Has anyone grown the bx fems? Theyre freebies. I thought they were regs . Anyone know?


Pic of Chem sis x grape pie bx above
I’m loving their terps ones chem licorice the other is powdered grape chem 
Dosi dos x grape pie bx I grew was frosty but I didn’t care for the earthy terps it had


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 3, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> 6 zawtz up and goin no germ issues also popped 3 bannana og x grape pie bx fems?... Has anyone grown the bx fems? Theyre freebies. I thought they were regs . Anyone know?


Weird. I culled one of the 3/7 that survived. They also are the only plants that didn't root when I cloned them, so now I need to monster crop them which I'm not a fan of. The two plants that survived look nice though.


----------



## StickyShadow (Jul 4, 2022)

Got my seeds today and probably way more excited than I need to be. We just ran Sundae Dough and Fatty Cakes and was impressed enough to try some other strains. Dudes free seeds are amazing!


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 4, 2022)

On my quest to find Hi-Chew seeds which is

Sunset Sherbet/Animal x Sundae Driver

Deo Dough is

Animal Cookies/Sunset Sherbert x Sundae Driver


Is this the same strain just renamed because of potential lawsuits from the Candy Maker Hi-Chew?

or are the pollen donors different


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 5, 2022)

8 fry bread into flower today. Terrible pic but I had to dip before lights on. Got a couple tall phenos a grip of mid height lady’s and the seed plant labeled #1 looking dwarfy compared to the rest. Should be some epic flavors in here


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 6, 2022)

Really like both my chem sis x grape pie bx. This is the more grape pheno


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 6, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Really like both my chem sis x grape pie bx. This is the more grape pheno
> View attachment 5159348
> View attachment 5159346


We do to.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## BowserME17 (Jul 6, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> 6 zawtz up and goin no germ issues also popped 3 bannana og x grape pie bx fems?... Has anyone grown the bx fems? Theyre freebies. I thought they were regs . Anyone know?


They are not fems! It was a mislabel. Way back in this thread. I popped 3, had 2 females.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 6, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Really like both my chem sis x grape pie bx. This is the more grape pheno


jeeeeeeezuz thats some serious frost. bravo sir


----------



## BowserME17 (Jul 6, 2022)

Banana og x Grape pie bx since we’re talking about it


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 6, 2022)

BowserME17 said:


> Banana og x Grape pie bx since we’re talking about it View attachment 5159520


Hows she smell?


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 6, 2022)

BowserME17 said:


> Banana og x Grape pie bx since we’re talking about it View attachment 5159520


This sounds like an awesome cross


----------



## higher self (Jul 7, 2022)

Another Rado drop I will have to skip but only bc I already have a confirmed female of Chem D/Chem Sis x Grape Pie bx in veg already. If I like what I see I'll buy something later on. Should be interesting run as I have a few Chem crosses that will be flowered out with Rado's cross. 

The Haze & Gelatti ones seem nice to me.


----------



## ScaryGaryLed (Jul 7, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> 2 of 2 chem sis x grape pie bx look good so far
> View attachment 5134511
> View attachment 5134512


Yeah man, i just did the harvest and dry. The grape flavor really comes through, great high (sativa dominant)not a indacouch. Cannarado has some good stuff coming out!


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 7, 2022)

Is anyone else running the Gary Payton / Cereal Milk x Grape Gasoline freebies? They are blowing my Zawtz and Supreme Snowman plants out of the water.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 7, 2022)

ScaryGaryLed said:


> Yeah man, i just did the harvest and dry. The grape flavor really comes through, great high (sativa dominant)not a indacouch. Cannarado has some good stuff coming out!


I agree great daytime high. It’s easier to find couch Leaners so I’m supper happy with mine


----------



## Alucard1028 (Jul 8, 2022)

Gary x Cheetah Piss day 60


http://imgur.com/a/Xtm74aZ


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 8, 2022)

How are the terps on the GP/CP?

nobody has any idea about the DeoDough vs Hi-Chew either


----------



## StickyShadow (Jul 8, 2022)

StickyShadow said:


> Chem D Original Haze LPC75 outside.





StickyShadow said:


> Chem D Original Haze LPC75 outside.


Well it’s a couple weeks later and the smell from these things is amazingly strong for being so young, I’m a happy guy. It’s crazy hot here right now and feels like you’re walking through a can of pea soup. So it’s nice to see somethings enjoy the weather.


----------



## ScaryGaryLed (Jul 8, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> I agree great daytime high. It’s easier to find couch Leaners so I’m supper happy with mine


That’s right, love it!!


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 8, 2022)

Last pack i could find anywhere … this tree was some straight dank and distros charging 3k a unit


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 8, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Last pack i could find anywhere … this tree was some straight dank and distros charging 3k a unit
> View attachment 5160520View attachment 5160521


Yeah, it was really good but I love both of those strains. I found 1 nice plant out of 5. Some people were mentioning issues with germination. It’s HiChew renamed if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 9, 2022)

StickyShadow said:


> Well it’s a couple weeks later and the smell from these things is amazingly strong for being so young, I’m a happy guy. It’s crazy hot here right now and feels like you’re walking through a can of pea soup. So it’s nice to see somethings enjoy the weather.


If you enjoy a great sativa, you will be a very happy guy. Raised 2, both beasts & sativa dom


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 10, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Last pack i could find anywhere … this tree was some straight dank and distros charging 3k a unit
> View attachment 5160520View attachment 5160521


I grew these only found 1 female it was decent.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 10, 2022)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Yeah, it was really good but I love both of those strains. I found 1 nice plant out of 5. Some people were mentioning issues with germination. It’s HiChew renamed if I’m not mistaken.


it is renamed 100%


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 10, 2022)

We need a gary drop


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 12, 2022)

higher self said:


> Another Rado drop I will have to skip but only bc I already have a confirmed female of Chem D/Chem Sis x Grape Pie bx in veg already. If I like what I see I'll buy something later on. Should be interesting run as I have a few Chem crosses that will be flowered out with Rado's cross.
> 
> The Haze & Gelatti ones seem nice to me.
> 
> View attachment 5160010


Only ran 20 ? Does this seem low?


----------



## higher self (Jul 12, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Only ran 20 ? Does this seem low?


Lol! That's what I thought. Maybe that's all the seeds he had. I hope I can get something special from this Chem D/Chem Sis x Grape Pie bx, got her cloned up & it is growing very vigorous.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 12, 2022)

higher self said:


> Lol! That's what I thought. Maybe that's all the seeds he had. I hope I can get something special from this Chem D/Chem Sis x Grape Pie bx, got her cloned up & it is growing very vigorous.


2of2 seeds i popped are pretty dope so heres hoping


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 12, 2022)

More grape and chem pheno of Chem sis x grape pie bx (2of2) this is a clone of what was recently harvested. decided to throw her in an empty flower space as the original run was looking nice. glad i did


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 12, 2022)

Both phenos side by side


----------



## higher self (Jul 13, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> 2of2 seeds i popped are pretty dope so heres hoping


I F'd up the 5 pack & only got 1 to survive, this lone female thankfully. Is it the same cross you grew? I notice you left the Chem D part out, thought it was the two Chems + Grape Pie. Regardless if mine turns our looking like yours I'll be stoked!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 13, 2022)

higher self said:


> I F'd up the 5 pack & only got 1 to survive, this lone female thankfully. Is it the same cross you grew? I notice you left the Chem D part out, thought it was the two Chems + Grape Pie. Regardless if mine turns our looking like yours I'll be stoked!


nah sry for the confusion. it is indeed chemd/chemsis x grape pie bx


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 13, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Medellin 51 x grape gas flip. 3 different plants from seed
> View attachment 5156544


All the medellin51/gg got legs on em. I love stretchers but these tents aren’t ideal for them. Day 14/15, should start looking fancy in another few weeks.


----------



## prologger (Jul 14, 2022)

Outdoor Meat Pie. Fimmed up, and going into 10 gallon pots next week for some LST.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 14, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 5162463
> More grape and chem pheno of Chem sis x grape pie bx (2of2) this is a clone of what was recently harvested. decided to throw her in an empty flower space as the original run was looking nice. glad i did


----------



## Cannabis Cat (Jul 15, 2022)

Hi guys! What’s your favorite Cannarado sativa strain?

I’m new to growing, and recommendations from others goes a long way!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 15, 2022)

Daily grape. Greybush cut


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 15, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Daily grape. Greybush cutView attachment 5163832


Damn that looks fuego


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 15, 2022)

Grape o nade. Yields mediocre but she has crazy terps. It’s impossible to light bleach the tips, it’ll just grow dwarfy nugs if it gets too close. Yields more overall with a little lower light intensity.


----------



## Cannabis Cat (Jul 15, 2022)

Does Cannarado have an official website? What dealers do you trust that sell Cannarado seeds? Lemonessence is a strain I'd like to run, but at first glance it seems like the reputable dealers that I know of no longer have it.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 15, 2022)

Cannabis Cat said:


> Does Cannarado have an official website? What dealers do you trust that sell Cannarado seeds? Lemonessence is a strain I'd like to run, but at first glance it seems like the reputable dealers that I know of no longer have it.


Radogear.com

Unfortunately he doesn’t make large numbers of seeds. So it’s rather quite hard to locate what you desire after the fact. His older stuff hung around for a little while but now most of the coveted stuff on his new drops is gone in minutes. That Lemonessence however was handed out as a freebie for sometime, someone might have some laying around. Best of luck.


----------



## Resin_head (Jul 17, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Daily grape. Greybush cutView attachment 5163832


How are the terps on this one?


----------



## HumbleCounty513 (Jul 19, 2022)

Cannabis Cat said:


> Hi guys! What’s your favorite Cannarado sativa strain?
> 
> I’m new to growing, and recommendations from others goes a long way!


Welcome Cat. 5Alive(Bubblegum x Orange Juice x Grape pie) sativa effects with indica structure, great yield, & short flowering time for the candy terps lovers. Extremely energetic & creative, probably the best work weed ever. Gelato Souvenirs sell them.
Also, Rado just included what should be an amazing sativa dom strain in last weeks drop, ChemD/Original Haze x ChemD/ChemSis. These are still available. Good luck


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 19, 2022)

HumbleCounty513 said:


> Welcome Cat. 5Alive(Bubblegum x Orange Juice x Grape pie) sativa effects with indica structure, great yield, & short flowering time for the candy terps lovers. Extremely energetic & creative, probably the best work weed ever. Gelato Souvenirs sell them.
> Also, Rado just included what should be an amazing sativa dom strain in last weeks drop, ChemD/Original Haze x ChemD/ChemSis. These are still available. Good luck


He’s got the mango haze x London pound cake too. More fruity terps on that one depending on what you’re looking for


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 19, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> 8 fry bread into flower today. Terrible pic but I had to dip before lights on. Got a couple tall phenos a grip of mid height lady’s and the seed plant labeled #1 looking dwarfy compared to the rest. Should be some epic flavors in here View attachment 5159093


2 weeks in, a few will need booster seats and 2-3 are big stretchers. The most vigorous in veg too, hoping I find a chunky stinker among the tall girls… but I’m open to keeping whatever reeks and smokes well.


----------



## YourMarriages (Jul 20, 2022)

More Granny's Gone Wild (left)
Apple Chow (right)


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 20, 2022)

YourMarriages said:


> More Granny's Gone Wild (left)
> Apple Chow (right)View attachment 5166560


How did u like the sour apple stuff? My buddy really enjoys the sour apple pie i saved.


----------



## YourMarriages (Jul 21, 2022)

I really like the GGW! I'll run that one a 3rd time.


----------



## FFreedom (Jul 23, 2022)

Has anyone tried (la quinceanera) bubba × birthday cake, it was one of the few that was still in stock wich kinda worries me or is his genetics all fire, was looking for a indica dominant strain figured I would give this a try ,first time trying his genetics?


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jul 23, 2022)

FFreedom said:


> Has anyone tried (la quinceanera) bubba × birthday cake, it was one of the few that was still in stock wich kinda worries me or is his genetics all fire, was looking for a indica dominant strain figured I would give this a try ,first time trying his genetics?


Hi, hembragenetics have some of the latest drop


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 23, 2022)

FFreedom said:


> Has anyone tried (la quinceanera) bubba × birthday cake, it was one of the few that was still in stock wich kinda worries me or is his genetics all fire, was looking for a indica dominant strain figured I would give this a try ,first time trying his genetics?


All fire, usually a keeper can be found if you run a pack. His cheetah piss crosses on the site are good. We tested them here a while back.


----------



## FFreedom (Jul 23, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> All fire, usually a keeper can be found if you run a pack. His cheetah piss crosses on the site are good. We tested them here a while back.


This will be my first time trying his genetics, I just learned that the one I chose was one of his earlier drops. I have been wanting to find a indica heavy strain specifically a bubba kush cross so i pulled the trigger on this one. As long as this strain has the potential to be frosty, uniformed, and the terpenes present and got me feeling relaxed then we all good over here. lol


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 24, 2022)

Just go back through the thread look at his other birthdaycake crosses and instagram for the money the amount of winners cannarado produced and cuts of his strains from 3+ years ago still selling for big money says it all get some dipped in water and enjoy 




FFreedom said:


> This will be my first time trying his genetics, I just learned that the one I chose was one of his earlier drops. I have been wanting to find a indica heavy strain specifically a bubba kush cross so i pulled the trigger on this one. As long as this strain has the potential to be frosty, uniformed, and the terpenes present and got me feeling relaxed then we all good over here. lol


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jul 25, 2022)

FFreedom said:


> This will be my first time trying his genetics, I just learned that the one I chose was one of his earlier drops. I have been wanting to find a indica heavy strain specifically a bubba kush cross so i pulled the trigger on this one. As long as this strain has the potential to be frosty, uniformed, and the terpenes present and got me feeling relaxed then we all good over here. lol


You should be good with that cross, Kush tends to throw sacs so just watch out if you find some just pluck em off, but if they are on the higher nodes and theres more than like 8 consider removing it. Good luck huntin.


----------



## FFreedom (Jul 25, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> You should be good with that cross, Kush tends to throw sacs so just watch out if you find some just pluck em off, but if they are on the higher nodes and theres more than like 8 consider removing it. Good luck huntin.


Yea well I just hope the environment I will create for this grow is a little bit different from the one these cross was created in, to give me a better chance, but spending a decent amount of money on some beans that have a potential to herm from what I'm hearing don't sound attractive, should have done some more research before committing I guess,......idk we will see


----------



## venom#kc (Jul 25, 2022)

if i remember when you grow bubba over 10 week and/or stress it you can see nanners.
i don t know about birthday cake. but i m sur is the same....


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 25, 2022)

FFreedom said:


> Yea well I just hope the environment I will create for this grow is a little bit different from the one these cross was created in, to give me a better chance, but spending a decent amount of money on some beans that have a potential to herm from what I'm hearing don't sound attractive, should have done some more research before committing I guess,......idk we will see


Not input on your exact cross, but I put two "Socks", Giesel x Birthday Cake, through the ringer last winter and never saw a single sack or found any seeds. They had a real rough go of it, probably the most mistreated plants I have grown in the last ten years. Still finished up frosty and stunk to high heavens. Just saying, give them a go and you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## ScaryGaryLed (Jul 26, 2022)

Cannabis Cat said:


> Hi guys! What’s your favorite Cannarado sativa strain?
> 
> I’m new to growing, and recommendations from others goes a long way!


Man, I'm waiting for panama red cross to kick in with some chemdawg i got from Cannarado. So far the chemdawg was great! I tried to germ some vietnam black but the seeds cannarado sent were super imature none of them struck.the flavor of the chem x grape pie is on point.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 26, 2022)

Gave a guy at work a handful of Slushers nugs the other day. He was smiling ear to ear about the flavor of the smoke. Happy to hear that. Doubt it kicked his ass potency wise, but I’m glad he enjoyed the flavor.

man I bet that Slushers would be a great one to run just for dabs. I ran three and none were worth keeping yield or potency wise but man it had good flavor.


----------



## Pimpjuice9906 (Jul 27, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> He’s been around for a while. Sorry if I came off snarky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been trying to find Tierra Rojo seeds. Found who I think is the guy at a company called Be Mindful. Number doesn't have voice-mail. Anyone know how to get. About to start a post.


----------



## H420Baby (Jul 27, 2022)

Got some seeds going few cuts in veg!

Cannarado - Potatohead - skunk 91 x gelatti MVC - Cereal Milk x ZAWTZ - Gary Payton x banana puffy x gelatti mvc

I got some jungle boys zkittlez cake cuts and a couple puffo gelato x sunset Sherb raw genetics from seed! Had to pot one ZAWTZ up as it’s growth been insane compared to the rest going get everything potted up at weekend!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 28, 2022)

Soil pots. Back two are Wedding Cake x Papaya testers front two are cheetah piss x papaya testers. Looking good. I like it. Sorry about the dirty tent. Clean it soon.


----------



## StickyShadow (Jul 30, 2022)

StickyShadow said:


> Well it’s a couple weeks later and the smell from these things is amazingly strong for being so young, I’m a happy guy. It’s crazy hot here right now and feels like you’re walking through a can of pea soup. So it’s nice to see somethings enjoy the weather.


End of the month and it’s still a sauna out here. The plants took on way to much water during a horrendous storm last week and are just bouncing back now. The smell before any buds are on them is out of this world strong. No need to rub for a smell all you have to do is walk outside. They’ve been topped and trained to keep them smaller since mould is an issue here. Let Bud season begin.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 31, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> All the medellin51/gg got legs on em. I love stretchers but these tents aren’t ideal for them. Day 14/15, should start looking fancy in another few weeks.View attachment 5162979View attachment 5162980View attachment 5162981


Medellin 51 X Grape gas day 30

#1
#2
#3

#1 smells awesome like some candy with that og funk mixed in. #2 smells like chem D. #3 smells a little like #1 but not as loud so far


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 1, 2022)

So all the cereal milk x ZAWTZ are showing mutant traits. One grew out 0f it hope the rest do….

Hopefully they grow out of it!


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 3, 2022)

H420Baby said:


> So all the cereal milk x ZAWTZ are showing mutant traits. One grew out 0f it hope the rest do….
> 
> Hopefully they grow out of it!


Not having good results with my s1s either, but I was also having issues with the banana og x grape pie. I m thinking it's the heat. Even though my temps have been below 85 there were times it was that hot. Massachusetts has been between 90 and 100 for like 2 to 3 wks now and it sux. And my seedlings and clones got fucked up, They wouldn't grow which affected the coco from drying. Then they got droopy cause they weren't getting air at the root zone. So they dried out a bit more and I'm going to only feed by the 3 ml squeegee and try to keep them kinda dry. I'm going to just water 25 MLS per seedling in thier solo cups. Then my clones in the dome suffered and I experienced some browning on the main growth tip like it dryed out but just the leafy tip. I'm also guessing this is from the same issue. Does anyone know why clones would do that?


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 3, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Not having good results with my s1s either, but I was also having issues with the banana og x grape pie. I m thinking it's the heat. Even though my temps have been below 85 there were times it was that hot. Massachusetts has been between 90 and 100 for like 2 to 3 wks now and it sux. And my seedlings and clones got fucked up, They wouldn't grow which affected the coco from drying. Then they got droopy cause they weren't getting air at the root zone. So they dried out a bit more and I'm going to only feed by the 3 ml squeegee and try to keep them kinda dry. I'm going to just water 25 MLS per seedling in thier solo cups. Then my clones in the dome suffered and I experienced some browning on the main growth tip like it dryed out but just the leafy tip. I'm also guessing this is from the same issue. Does anyone know why clones would do that?


Yea man the changing weather conditions here make it tricky at times usually too cold here where I am yea they have thrown some sort of mutant leafs but them grow normal


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 3, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Not having good results with my s1s either, but I was also having issues with the banana og x grape pie. I m thinking it's the heat. Even though my temps have been below 85 there were times it was that hot. Massachusetts has been between 90 and 100 for like 2 to 3 wks now and it sux. And my seedlings and clones got fucked up, They wouldn't grow which affected the coco from drying. Then they got droopy cause they weren't getting air at the root zone. So they dried out a bit more and I'm going to only feed by the 3 ml squeegee and try to keep them kinda dry. I'm going to just water 25 MLS per seedling in thier solo cups. Then my clones in the dome suffered and I experienced some browning on the main growth tip like it dryed out but just the leafy tip. I'm also guessing this is from the same issue. Does anyone know why clones would do that?


I feel ya man I don't have plants going currently, but a protégé of mine is growing Killer Queen and has had bad humidity issues, which just got resolved (I had to coach her remotely on how to bring it down)....but where I'm at its been 85+ for the last month and a half, going through one of the worst droughts ever while maintaining 85+ humidity the entire month and a half....crazy heat in my state with no end in sight.


----------



## alphapinene (Aug 5, 2022)

Week 8 
 Apple Shine
 Watermelon Gushers
 SSHOG
 Watermelon Gushers
 W gushers

Trop Drops


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 5, 2022)

alphapinene said:


> Week 8
> View attachment 5175426 Apple Shine
> View attachment 5175427 Watermelon Gushers
> View attachment 5175428 SSHOG
> ...


Awesome I've got a pack of that Watermelon Gushers been really excited to run it! Those look excellent!


----------



## alphapinene (Aug 5, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Awesome I've got a pack of that Watermelon Gushers been really excited to run it! Those look excellent!


thanks! yeah i’m
liking the
strain thus far, can’t wait to try it 
...the apple shine smells really good, it’s very sweet lemony diesel fuel like


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 5, 2022)

alphapinene said:


> thanks! yeah i’m
> liking the
> strain thus far, can’t wait to try it
> ...the apple shine smells really good, it’s very sweet lemony diesel fuel like


Yeah I was gonna say that Apple shine looks awesome too, definitely looks like something I'd like.....I've got Yankee doodle which is sour apple x amnesia haze that I'm also excited to run


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 5, 2022)

Had someone babysit my plants for a  couple days and forget to plug in an exhaust fan. After many hours at 100F they were pretty toasty. i decided to just give them the chop, they looked like shit. The top colas lost some terps no doubt but they still look great. Heres Money Gun from the bunch.

This is why i dont ever trust people with my plants.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 5, 2022)

Solid germ rates on Hi-Chew … 1 for 12 … took like 10 days for the 1 to sprout … while other packs of seeds from different folks all sprouted within 3-4 days


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 6, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Had someone babysit my plants for a couple days and forget to plug in an exhaust fan. After many hours at 100F they were pretty toasty. i decided to just give them the chop, they looked like shit. The top colas lost some terps no doubt but they still look great. Heres Money Gun from the bunch.
> 
> This is why i dont ever trust people with my plants.
> 
> View attachment 5175484


I feel you on people plant sitting. They always fuck something up. 

"All you got to do is just water the plants. 1 or 2 cups of water a day. Just make sure you don't forget."

Come back and shits dried to the bone or beyond over watered... like man.


----------



## StickyShadow (Aug 6, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I feel you on people plant sitting. They always fuck something up.
> 
> "All you got to do is just water the plants. 1 or 2 cups of water a day. Just make sure you don't forget."
> 
> Come back and shits dried to the bone or beyond over watered... like man.


Once had a friend water my plants everyday for ten days while I was in Jamaica. I said to water once in the middle of the ten days and he heard water once everyday. Came back to everything dead and my tents completely filled with water. I was so flabbergasted at how dumb he was I didn’t even get mad. Don’t assume even for one second that everyone can grow good shit, trust me you’re special.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 6, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> 8 fry bread into flower today. Terrible pic but I had to dip before lights on. Got a couple tall phenos a grip of mid height lady’s and the seed plant labeled #1 looking dwarfy compared to the rest. Should be some epic flavors in here View attachment 5159093


Fry bread 30 days


----------



## CollyBudz (Aug 6, 2022)

2 Different phenos of Cereal Milk x Zawtz. First one is a Zawtz leaner while the second one leans towards CMilk. Also ran ZawtzS1 and Rado didn’t lie. Some of the Best kush I’ve had in years.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 7, 2022)

I might just order the zawtz off strainly, someone has all the phinest cuts for 3 for 250. The chaufer and grapes and cream look nice as well. If its so good i want the breeder cut.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 7, 2022)

CollyBudz said:


> 2 Different phenos of Cereal Milk x Zawtz. First one is a Zawtz leaner while the second one leans towards CMilk. Also ran ZawtzS1 and Rado didn’t lie. Some of the Best kush I’ve had in years.View attachment 5176271View attachment 5176272


any good yielders in the s1s? Or herms/sacs?


----------



## Resin_head (Aug 7, 2022)

CollyBudz said:


> 2 Different phenos of Cereal Milk x Zawtz. First one is a Zawtz leaner while the second one leans towards CMilk. Also ran ZawtzS1 and Rado didn’t lie. Some of the Best kush I’ve had in years.View attachment 5176271View attachment 5176272


Have you tried the king Louis before? That’s been my nostalgic og kush that I measure others to. I’m wondering if it’s got any of those nostalgic terps


----------



## CollyBudz (Aug 7, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> any good yielders in the s1s? Or herms/sacs?


s1 hermed slightly around day 16 but coulda been my fault, middle of summer had temps hitting 82-85. Plucked em and didn’t have any seeds in the flower

First pheno yielded the best but didn’t compare to the second one in flavor. These girls Only had a week of veg and yielded 3-4 ounces off the first one and 1-2 off the second



Resin_head said:


> Have you tried the king Louis before? That’s been my nostalgic og kush that I measure others to. I’m wondering if it’s got any of those nostalgic terps


I have had King before back in the day around 7 years ago. It’s in there but the gelatti and zkittles change it in the back end. First initial flavor is that Piney Kush we all love with some type of cookie cream on exhale


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 8, 2022)

Nilla wafer x Goji Margy


----------



## StickyShadow (Aug 9, 2022)

Well we are starting to bud. The Chem d x Haze x Lpc75 are all starting to stretch and smell all Chem d but somehow deeper if that’s a thing. We have one Meat Pie that didn’t smell at all until this week now it is causing a fight at our house. I love the smell of the thing everyone else hates it. Lol I ran Meat Pie indoor for the first time this year and after three months curing it beats the Sundae Dough I ran along side it hands down. Knock the hair off a monkeys ass.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 10, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Nilla wafer x Goji Margy
> View attachment 5177273


I love seeing crosses we made. And its even cooler when they look like this. Nice job.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 15, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Fry bread 30 days View attachment 5176078View attachment 5176079View attachment 5176080View attachment 5176081View attachment 5176082View attachment 5176083


Some before lights on pics of the fry bread almost day 40. They all look like they’ll yield really well. The stretchiest one and the only one that look pretty og dominant is my favorite at this point. Not as pretty buds as some of the rock gelato looking plants but smells really good like citrus/melony sherbet. Two of the squat ones smell really good too, I prefer the stretchy ones but I’ll keep anything around if it tastes great and has a good high.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 16, 2022)

Papaya x cheetah piss tester from cannarado.

HERMMMM

think I caught it before it threw pollen. I fucking hope like hell I caught it in time.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 16, 2022)

How many Cannarado strains do you guys think you have ran? For myself I would say about 25.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 16, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> How many Cannarado strains do you guys think you have ran? For myself I would say about 25.


I’ve only ran a few man and am very disappointed to see a herm. I feel like I have my grow dialed in pretty good. I can’t honestly say I “stressed the plants” or had light leaks. Think everything is in good working order. Very disappointed. Was excited for a papaya strain. Ah well.
Man I never get herms….. guess it happens.


----------



## EnigmaticG (Aug 16, 2022)

They are testers. You kinda sign up for the possibility of herms when you agree to the free beans.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 17, 2022)

EnigmaticG said:


> They are testers. You kinda sign up for the possibility of herms when you agree to the free beans.


I’m not complaining as much as I am just surprised. Again, I’ve only found a herm once or twice at home. These plants are micro plants in comparison to my hydro ones, and I ran these “just to see what they’d do” and 1/4 was pure herm. I’m watching The other three closely now. Only have one cheetah piss x papaya now and two wedding cake x papaya.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Aug 17, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m not complaining as much as I am just surprised. Again, I’ve only found a herm once or twice at home. These plants are micro plants in comparison to my hydro ones, and I ran these “just to see what they’d do” and 1/4 was pure herm. I’m watching The other three closely now. Only have one cheetah piss x papaya now and two wedding cake x papaya.


Surprised? Hmmm. How can you expect a breeder to make "stable genetics", when the genetic you're running is just a feminized cross of two clone only strains that Cannarado didn't select? It wouldn't matter who made the seeds, the genetic results will be the exact same if the same parents were used. A breeder could only affect "stability" on a hybrid by making selections for a generation or two at the minimum. There is not such thing as a special feminization method that makes Breeder A's cross better than Breeder B's cross of the two exact same strains. You should expect this from any fem cross of public clones, end of story. Especially with every single strain mentioned, are hermaphroditic prone clones in the first place. Wedding cake throws nuts on the bottoms. And the whole line it was made from has some herms. Papaya will throw an entire male branch, as seen in Jungle Boys grow. And Cheetah Piss is a pollen dumper. Nuts all over that he/she as a clone.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 17, 2022)

originalphenohunters said:


> Surprised? Hmmm. How can you expect a breeder to make "stable genetics", when the genetic you're running is just a feminized cross of two clone only strains that Cannarado didn't select? It wouldn't matter who made the seeds, the genetic results will be the exact same if the same parents were used. A breeder could only affect "stability" on a hybrid by making selections for a generation or two at the minimum. There is not such thing as a special feminization method that makes Breeder A's cross better than Breeder B's cross of the two exact same strains. You should expect this from any fem cross of public clones, end of story. Especially with every single strain mentioned, are hermaphroditic prone clones in the first place. Wedding cake throws nuts on the bottoms. And the whole line it was made from has some herms. Papaya will throw an entire male branch, as seen in Jungle Boys grow. And Cheetah Piss is a pollen dumper. Nuts all over that he/she as a clone.


I appreciate the information. I know very little about the deep down process of how cannabis works, the only way I can explain being “surprised” is because of how often I’ve encountered herms. It’s uncommon for me, and I learned more from your post than I’ve learned in a long time. Surprised, because I’m more rookie than I realized. Thank you for the info.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 21, 2022)

Caught my first Cannarado "like" on IG this morning.


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 21, 2022)

This was the reel:








@larfy_downlow on Instagram: "Supreme Snowman @reallycannarado"


@larfy_downlow shared a post on Instagram: "Supreme Snowman @reallycannarado". Follow their account to see 160 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 21, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Caught my first Cannarado "like" on IG this morning.
> View attachment 5184752


Nice man thats dope! ive had a couple, it gave me the chills. Theres not much higher of a level of recognition than the breeders approval imo lol. I also got a couple from and chatted with Caleb from CSI Humboldt via DM and i had to try my hardest not to fanboy out on him, that guy rules.


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 21, 2022)

Melon Pounder
(Cocomero Gellati x LPC)


smoking #4 LPC pheno
hard rock flowers, medium yield, controllable stretch,

the smoke is pure gas OG type with earthy sour cookie background , smooth smoke ,nothing new but the high is strong longlasting with functional focused for all day not boring at all,
good Cannarado hybrid pass the flavor/high test


----------



## StickyShadow (Aug 23, 2022)

Great gobs of gopher poo it smells like heaven 
in our yard. The Meat Pie in the light blue bucket has taken off while the Chem d x Haze x LPC plants seem to be bushing out rather than stretching. To start a war conversation, when I plant in buckets I don’t get powdery mildew, every year I’ve planted in the ground I fight the shit. Year two with no mildew, still lots of season left though. Lmfao


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 23, 2022)

Nilla wafer x Goji Margy


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 29, 2022)

Here is Nilla wafer x goji Margy again
Here is Nilla wafer x goji Margy again


----------



## CWF (Aug 30, 2022)

Just popped a Zubblegum fem seed. Anyone tried this one yet? I really like the other cross I bought, the Purple Bubblegum. Sweet and gassy, hits hard, nice buds. Will grow again 4 sure. My space is small and behind enemy lines, so I only grow 1 bush at a time.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2022)

Well I think that 1st really good roasted garlic margy was a rarer pheno. I've grown out 8 or 9 females and all but that 1 sucks.

Just harvested latest 2 a few days ago. Both are meh. 

Sucks cuz the 1 from 1st run was rotten stinky garbage with looks that cure into a margarita type flavor. Very tasty and unique. Might pop more but not anytime soon


----------



## higher self (Aug 31, 2022)

Early terps on my Chem Sis/Chem D x Grape Pie bx, smells like a GG4 cross with the roasted coffee/chocolate smells


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 31, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Some before lights on pics of the fry bread almost day 40. They all look like they’ll yield really well. The stretchiest one and the only one that look pretty og dominant is my favorite at this point. Not as pretty buds as some of the rock gelato looking plants but smells really good like citrus/melony sherbet. Two of the squat ones smell really good too, I prefer the stretchy ones but I’ll keep anything around if it tastes great and has a good high.View attachment 5181638View attachment 5181636View attachment 5181639View attachment 5181637View attachment 5181640View attachment 5181642View attachment 5181643


Pics of one of the fry bread, chop day. Very big yields especially the stretchier ones.


----------



## RiversideGreenery (Sep 1, 2022)

Im a longtime lurker, firsttime poster/commenter.

I've been sitting on somepacks for a while and finally got around to popping two packs of Garlic and Grapes. I found one winner that I'm super happy with. Stacks excellent, smells funky and has a great high. I have clones cut and will be doing another run and will send some samples off to the lab. I also popped a pack of Roasted Garlic Margy and I found a funky one, but I did find a seed or two. I had a buddy who popped a pack a while back and he kept finding seeds in his flower and he thought it was the RGM, but still it was so fire. So well do another round and see how it goes.

I'm popping more seeds and trying to decide what will be in the next round. I was wondering if anyone had luck with any Ice Berry (MOB x Grape Mac), Grapes & Guava (Guava Gelato x Grape Mac), Cherry Margy (Cherry Drop x Frozen Margy), One Night Stand (wedding cake x Frozen Margy), or Daily Cheat (Pyxy Styx x Daily Driver)?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 1, 2022)

RiversideGreenery said:


> Im a longtime lurker, firsttime poster/commenter.
> 
> I've been sitting on somepacks for a while and finally got around to popping two packs of Garlic and Grapes. I found one winner that I'm super happy with. Stacks excellent, smells funky and has a great high. I have clones cut and will be doing another run and will send some samples off to the lab. I also popped a pack of Roasted Garlic Margy and I found a funky one, but I did find a seed or two. I had a buddy who popped a pack a while back and he kept finding seeds in his flower and he thought it was the RGM, but still it was so fire. So well do another round and see how it goes.
> 
> I'm popping more seeds and trying to decide what will be in the next round. I was wondering if anyone had luck with any Ice Berry (MOB x Grape Mac), Grapes & Guava (Guava Gelato x Grape Mac), Cherry Margy (Cherry Drop x Frozen Margy), One Night Stand (wedding cake x Frozen Margy), or Daily Cheat (Pyxy Styx x Daily Driver)?


The daily crosses are fire, i didnt like th grape mac stuff personally. The last 3 are all fire good luck in your hunt


----------



## J2M3S (Sep 1, 2022)

Anyone have a smoke & yield report on “Baby Backs”? I am getting ready to run them next and was hoping for some reports about it. Thanks.


----------



## BowserME17 (Sep 4, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> Anyone have a smoke & yield report on “Baby Backs”? I am getting ready to run them next and was hoping for some reports about it. Thanks.


2lbs + plant. They grow super tall. One of my favorites of what we’re growing, the high seems to stick for awhile. Last two tests were 27.9% and 30.7% thc


----------



## J2M3S (Sep 4, 2022)

BowserME17 said:


> 2lbs + plant. They grow super tall. One of my favorites of what we’re growing, the high seems to stick for awhile. Last two tests were 27.9% and 30.7% thc


Thanks for the info! Information and pics posted online is sparse, but all seem to be positive.

Happy growing.


----------



## Larfy BUD (Sep 4, 2022)

I got there grape nana and it’s killing it. Smell’s like banana bread and grape jelly weird and tasty !!.


----------



## StickyShadow (Sep 4, 2022)

Supreme Snowman rocking out in the small tent. This lot has been evicted and is being sent to the 5x5 in the morning. First time in awhile im running clones and keeping one of these phenos. All the plants smell good already and that shit never happens. Without sounding like a dumb ass I might have found my gem that I’ve been searching for. Maybe more than one. Lol


----------



## FFreedom (Sep 4, 2022)

(Bubba × Birthday cake)


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 4, 2022)

My one and only Hi-Chew that actually germinated.. stem run smells really good … like some candy Z


----------



## BowserME17 (Sep 5, 2022)

Larfy BUD said:


> I got there grape nana and it’s killing it. Smell’s like banana bread and grape jelly weird and tasty !!.


Here’s a snap of one I just grew! Can’t wait for it to be done drying


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 6, 2022)

What happened to the Nate dogg? Hasn’t posted in a year, hope he’s alright


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 7, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> What happened to the Nate dogg? Hasn’t posted in a year, hope he’s alright


i get the feeling he aint, otherwise we wouldve heard from him. Hopefully he comes back soon


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 7, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> i get the feeling he aint, otherwise we wouldve heard from him. Hopefully he comes back soon


ive fallen off from the boards for random periods from time to time. Sometimes people have kids or get good jobs or even just fall out of love with growing the herb for a bit.


----------



## higher self (Sep 8, 2022)

Seems 2nd time in a row Rado has dropped new seeds after major sales elsewhere. I'm not buying but would get the Papaya cross & a few others that sound like they'd be flavorful. I'm already running an older Papaya cross from Oni though, got inspired to pop them from those Rado Papaya testers that were going around.


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 8, 2022)

higher self said:


> Seems 2nd time in a row Rado has dropped new seeds after major sales elsewhere. I'm not buying but would get the Papaya cross & a few others that sound like they be flavorful. I'm already running an older Papaya cross from Oni though, got inspired to pop them from those Rado Papaya testers that were going around.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194847


Wonder if hembra is doing this drop? If there was a chem.. SD.. motorbreath something like that I would send the cash. If hembra drops it I'll grab the papaya or pyxy styx


----------



## higher self (Sep 8, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Wonder if hembra is doing this drop? If there was a chem.. SD.. motorbreath something like that I would send the cash. If hembra drops it I'll grab the papaya or pyxy styx


Hembra usually has the new drops, not sure when on this one. Something sour would of been an nice addition to that list even the Sour Apples.


----------



## howchill (Sep 8, 2022)

RiversideGreenery said:


> Im a longtime lurker, firsttime poster/commenter.
> 
> I've been sitting on somepacks for a while and finally got around to popping two packs of Garlic and Grapes. I found one winner that I'm super happy with. Stacks excellent, smells funky and has a great high. I have clones cut and will be doing another run and will send some samples off to the lab. I also popped a pack of Roasted Garlic Margy and I found a funky one, but I did find a seed or two. I had a buddy who popped a pack a while back and he kept finding seeds in his flower and he thought it was the RGM, but still it was so fire. So well do another round and see how it goes.
> 
> I'm popping more seeds and trying to decide what will be in the next round. I was wondering if anyone had luck with any Ice Berry (MOB x Grape Mac), Grapes & Guava (Guava Gelato x Grape Mac), Cherry Margy (Cherry Drop x Frozen Margy), One Night Stand (wedding cake x Frozen Margy), or Daily Cheat (Pyxy Styx x Daily Driver)?


I’ve been searching for mob


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 10, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well I think that 1st really good roasted garlic margy was a rarer pheno. I've grown out 8 or 9 females and all but that 1 sucks.
> 
> Just harvested latest 2 a few days ago. Both are meh.
> 
> Sucks cuz the 1 from 1st run was rotten stinky garbage with looks that cure into a margarita type flavor. Very tasty and unique. Might pop more but not anytime soon


That's a solid go at those rgms and I have like 30 of em. But after hearing this I dunno.. you got any pics of all the ones you thought weren't as good.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 10, 2022)

howchill said:


> I’ve been searching for mob


mother of berries?? ask a maine friend for a cut...


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 10, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> What happened to the Nate dogg? Hasn’t posted in a year, hope he’s alright


I randomly thought about him the other day. I hope he's doing well.


----------



## howchill (Sep 10, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> mother of berries?? ask a maine friend for a cut...


I did and he said it’s not the same as the one from the early 2010’s


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 10, 2022)

howchill said:


> I did and he said it’s not the same as the one from the early 2010’s


i think there is 2 mobs. a blueberry one and one more strawberry earthy flavor with magenta color. that is the one i had .


----------



## JimoTex (Sep 11, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Papaya x cheetah piss tester from cannarado.
> 
> HERMMMM
> 
> ...


I got Cheetah piss X Bubblegum biscotti going now. 1 out of 6 seeds came through, 2 slow growing runts, and 3 that did nothing but die. Never had this happen ever. Got a grape gas x y life freebie.. also. 1 that did ok and the rest just croaked. not thrilled about this run at all. Im wondering if seeds sitting in 100 plus temps during mailing is the issue. Never ever had this BS happen to me. Im praying the grape gas isnt a male. I popped some other seeds at the same time everything went fine with them


----------



## JimoTex (Sep 11, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> I feel ya man I don't have plants going currently, but a protégé of mine is growing Killer Queen and has had bad humidity issues, which just got resolved (I had to coach her remotely on how to bring it down)....but where I'm at its been 85+ for the last month and a half, going through one of the worst droughts ever while maintaining 85+ humidity the entire month and a half....crazy heat in my state with no end in sight.


Protege? had to coach someone to turn down the de humidifier? thats funny


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 11, 2022)

JimoTex said:


> I got Cheetah piss X Bubblegum biscotti going now. 1 out of 6 seeds came through, 2 slow growing runts, and 3 that did nothing but die. Never had this happen ever. Got a grape gas x y life freebie.. also. 1 that did ok and the rest just croaked. not thrilled about this run at all. Im wondering if seeds sitting in 100 plus temps during mailing is the issue. Never ever had this BS happen to me. Im praying the grape gas isnt a male. I popped some other seeds at the same time everything went fine with them


Any pics of how u were germinating them? Maybe they weren't drying out fast enough and got rot. Sounds like overwatering. But definitely could've been just bad luck who knows. But on here you gotta ask because some people don't know how to get seedlings established. Not saying you in general..


----------



## RiversideGreenery (Sep 12, 2022)

higher self said:


> Seems 2nd time in a row Rado has dropped new seeds after major sales elsewhere. I'm not buying but would get the Papaya cross & a few others that sound like they'd be flavorful. I'm already running an older Papaya cross from Oni though, got inspired to pop them from those Rado Papaya testers that were going around.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194847


I'd love to try the OGKB/Gushers cross. Love me some OGKB.
Also anyone know what the Tropicanna cross is? Must be tropicanna cookies and not tropicanna cherries?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 12, 2022)

I've been having really good germ rates with my seeds lately...last 3 strains I popped when there was a new moon and had 100%. Just popped these rado lemon bubblegum around 4-5 days ago in wet paper towel method which is too long to leave them in there, all popped...in that short time they exploded in growth the paper towel. I always try and get them planted in 3 days.


----------



## JimoTex (Sep 12, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Any pics of how u were germinating them? Maybe they weren't drying out fast enough and got rot. Sounds like overwatering. But definitely could've been just bad luck who knows. But on here you gotta ask because some people don't know how to get seedlings established. Not saying you in general..


I germinated in a wet paper towel, like I have been doing for 20 years. Then put into coco/perlite . We were in a heat wave when they arrived and may have sat in my mailbox for a day or 2 because they came earlier than expected. It was 116 outside . Not trying to dis , just wondering if any others had similar experience. Im still looking forward to trying them ofcourse, just may not order anything when its over 115 outside.


----------



## Learning1234 (Sep 12, 2022)

That’ll definitely cook the beans. Even hotter inside the closed mailbox I’m guessing too. Sorry to hear that happened to you.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Sep 12, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> mother of berries?? ask a maine friend for a cut...


I been searching for a verified mob cut since like 2006 fam , shits dead , last person I know who had it before it got tossed was mass genetics. He made beans of it crossed to his infamous grapestomper og male. I got a random mob cut in deep north Maine and that shit wasn't , the real cut finishes before September 25 . You find it lmk fammo


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 12, 2022)

ok man. i got 3 friends under 5 miles from me without thinking much.. and its still a great example.


----------



## Tchef2525 (Sep 12, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> ok man. i got 3 friends under 5 miles from me without thinking much.. and its still a great example.
> [/QUOTE
> Post some flowering pics of it when ya can


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 12, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> That’ll definitely cook the beans. Even hotter inside the closed mailbox I’m guessing too. Sorry to hear that happened to you.


They germinated so definitly not cooked. But anything over 120 can kill themor maybe fuck em up i dunno but, He said they died off which sounds like dampening off ie root rot. If they didnt crack then id say the heat got em. My seedlings and clones were struggling when temps hit high 90s even in a air conditioned room. Almost lost my zawtz s1s but only 1 died. Its difficult when temps and humidity are high. I always start seedlings in rooters less chance of dampening. Not saying ne one is wrong ive had bad experiences going right to coco usually they die off on me. Unless its got good vigor.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 12, 2022)

all i could get quickly. it was put out late and not the greatest spot for the sun


----------



## ClaytonNewbilFontaine (Sep 12, 2022)

CWF said:


> Just popped a Zubblegum fem seed. Anyone tried this one yet? I really like the other cross I bought, the Purple Bubblegum. Sweet and gassy, hits hard, nice buds. Will grow again 4 sure. My space is small and behind enemy lines, so I only grow 1 bush at a time.


Holy shit that's the greatest way to word that that I've ever heard. Bro I'm gonna use that one. I too am behind enemy lines, and I'm very careful about what words I use if I ever do tell people. I won't use key words. "Not allowed" instead of what you would normally write. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 12, 2022)

It seems like a lot of Cannarado is grown behind enemy lines. Respect.


----------



## ClaytonNewbilFontaine (Sep 12, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> It seems like a lot of Cannarado is grown behind enemy lines. Respect.


If I'm going to risk it, it's gotta be worth it


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 13, 2022)

Have a good feeling about these lemon bubblegum, seen @tunaaaroom on IG run them and they came out great.


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 13, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Have a good feeling about these lemon bubblegum, seen @tunaaaroom on IG run them and they came out great.


yeah Tuna does good work


----------



## howchill (Sep 13, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> I been searching for a verified mob cut since like 2006 fam , shits dead , last person I know who had it before it got tossed was mass genetics. He made beans of it crossed to his infamous grapestomper og male. I got a random mob cut in deep north Maine and that shit wasn't , the real cut finishes before September 25 . You find it lmk fammo


Need this!!! Please real mob seeds or cuts lol


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 13, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Have a good feeling about these lemon bubblegum, seen @tunaaaroom on IG run them and they came out great.


That just sounds good. I need a lemon strain in my roster.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 13, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> yeah Tuna does good work


Ya I've seen few other runs of it on IG and they looked like similar phenos to what tuna got so that is good. Wish their was more bubblegum biscotti and zawtz runs posted online.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 13, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> That just sounds good. I need a lemon strain in my roster.


Me too. I've got 4 biker kush from karma going which I've been hearing puts out lemon kush terps.

That bubblegum cross sound legit.


----------



## buddygrows (Sep 13, 2022)

I can get anything on rado's website for $60 excluding rainbow crushers. Message me if you want anything, I'll be ordering tomorrow


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 13, 2022)

howchill said:


> Need this!!! Please real mob seeds or cuts lol


its all over maine.. everybody has it... no real seeds. clone only


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 13, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> That just sounds good. I need a lemon strain in my roster.


Not sure if you received any of the lemon g crosses that were freebies but those lean heavy lemon with large colas


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 13, 2022)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Not sure if you received any of the lemon g crosses that were freebies but those lean heavy lemon with large colas


Nope. I also passed on a bunch of lemony strains the past couple of years and now I regret it. I may need to go on a hunt.


----------



## RiversideGreenery (Sep 14, 2022)

howchill said:


> Need this!!! Please real mob seeds or cuts lol


I’ve been sitting on a rado pack of mob x grape Mac… does anyone know if the mob used the real mob?
What’s funny I’m in maine too. I can probably track down some clones if you guys really need it


----------



## howchill (Sep 15, 2022)

RiversideGreenery said:


> I’ve been sitting on a rado pack of mob x grape Mac… does anyone know if the mob used the real mob?
> What’s funny I’m in maine too. I can probably track down some clones if you guys really need it


The clones in Maine aren’t the same as the thing in the early 2010’s someone else said it’s phased out and hard to find.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 15, 2022)

RiversideGreenery said:


> I’ve been sitting on a rado pack of mob x grape Mac… does anyone know if the mob used the real mob?
> What’s funny I’m in maine too. I can probably track down some clones if you guys really need it


Sure Rado wouldn't use a fake mother of berry. I knew someone running a bunch of MOB around 2012 in the northeast, there's definitely still cuts floating around the northeast, its not entirely fazed out.


----------



## StickyShadow (Sep 15, 2022)

Meat pie and Fatty Cakes and one Haze x Chemd x Haze. Everything is at 8 weeks and I’m pretty happy so far. I’m done running multiple strains. I’m sticking to Supreme Snowman that without any bud smells better than anything I’ve ran. Besides an early 90s Kalimist that I still dream about 20 some years later.


----------



## RiversideGreenery (Sep 15, 2022)

Just got the pack in the mail that I won at auction this Monday. Super fast turnaround and they hooked me up with freebies! Anyone know anything about these crosses?

they’re def getting popped on monday


----------



## StickyShadow (Sep 16, 2022)

So what kind of Gomer Pile style moron would put a Haze cross outside? This moron that’s who, let’s hope we have a warm Nov-Dec. lmfao From the three Haze x chemd x lpc we have three very different smells, one smells fruity one smells spicy and the last smells like a shell gas station. I’m wondering with three parents if there will be just to many phenos to count. Our last plant that I thought was Meat Pie has changed to some of the most fruity orange sherbet shit ever it’s intoxicating as hell. I had Sundae Dough, Fatty Cakes and Meat Pie going at the same time I must have switched a plant.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 16, 2022)

Frybread #6 and #4(bigger greener nug). They all turned out pretty fire. #4 and 5 are super stinky, I’ll clone 4,5,6,8 again and whittle it down from there.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 16, 2022)

Threw them in the knockoff cookie mag jar, first three #4 last two #6


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 16, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Frybread #6 and #4(bigger greener nug). They all turned out pretty fire. #4 and 5 are super stinky, I’ll clone 4,5,6,8 again and whittle it down from there.View attachment 5198776View attachment 5198777View attachment 5198778


ya buddy looking like some craft boutique fire....love it. Whats the terps like? I'm so pumped to finally run the lemon bubblegum


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> ya buddy looking like some craft boutique fire....love it. Whats the terps like? I'm so pumped to finally run the lemon bubblegum


Piney and og funk mixed with sweet candy. Some lean more candy some more og


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 17, 2022)

howchill said:


> The clones in Maine aren’t the same as the thing in the early 2010’s someone else said it’s phased out and hard to find.


mob surely is the same still , i had it when it came around and many friends still have it. i think the cut you tried may be stressed out and not in good form.


----------



## BowserME17 (Sep 17, 2022)

StickyShadow said:


> So what kind of Gomer Pile style moron would put a Haze cross outside? This moron that’s who, let’s hope we have a warm Nov-Dec. lmfao From the three Haze x chemd x lpc we have three very different smells, one smells fruity one smells spicy and the last smells like a shell gas station. I’m wondering with three parents if there will be just to many phenos to count. Our last plant that I thought was Meat Pie has changed to some of the most fruity orange sherbet shit ever it’s intoxicating as hell. I had Sundae Dough, Fatty Cakes and Meat Pie going at the same time I must have switched a plant.


I’m glad I’m not the only one that has those outside


----------



## StickyShadow (Sep 17, 2022)

BowserME17 said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one that has those outside


Can I ask what yours smell like? I’m loving the smell of all ours but the fruity one you can smell from the edge of our property and we sit on three acres.


----------



## howchill (Sep 18, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> mob surely is the same still , i had it when it came around and many friends still have it. i think the cut you tried may be stressed out and not in good form.


Point me on the right direction !


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 18, 2022)

howchill said:


> Point me on the right direction !


have you tried maine clone company? how close to maine are you?


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 18, 2022)

My one Hi-Chew is a female.... stem rub smells 95% identical to the moonbow 112 ... heavy Z


----------



## howchill (Sep 18, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> have you tried maine clone company? how close to maine are you?


Mass by Boston !


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 18, 2022)

RiversideGreenery said:


> Im a longtime lurker, firsttime poster/commenter.
> 
> I've been sitting on somepacks for a while and finally got around to popping two packs of Garlic and Grapes. I found one winner that I'm super happy with. Stacks excellent, smells funky and has a great high. I have clones cut and will be doing another run and will send some samples off to the lab. I also popped a pack of Roasted Garlic Margy and I found a funky one, but I did find a seed or two. I had a buddy who popped a pack a while back and he kept finding seeds in his flower and he thought it was the RGM, but still it was so fire. So well do another round and see how it goes.
> 
> I'm popping more seeds and trying to decide what will be in the next round. I was wondering if anyone had luck with any Ice Berry (MOB x Grape Mac), Grapes & Guava (Guava Gelato x Grape Mac), Cherry Margy (Cherry Drop x Frozen Margy), One Night Stand (wedding cake x Frozen Margy), or Daily Cheat (Pyxy Styx x Daily Driver)?


I found a really nice one night stand in 1 seed I popped, so I tried a bunch more cause the 1 I found was so nice but none of the others came anywhere close to as nice as the first one I popped.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 18, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Dropped white runtz/cheetah piss x gelatti MVC in water. Going to try an find a worthy male to work with a few select females. Should kick out some funky terps.
> View attachment 5136672


How are these doing for you?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 19, 2022)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How are these doing for you?


Not good. Started 5 went 4/5 on germination. The final two I wanted to run were both males and already had a different male to work with.
I did just drop these in soil

5/5 on germination. Running indoors to control them more. Hoping for some rank colorful grape gas fumes.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 20, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Not good. Started 5 went 4/5 on germination. The final two I wanted to run were both males and already had a different male to work with.
> I did just drop these in soil
> View attachment 5200123
> 5/5 on germination. Running indoors to control them more. Hoping for some rank colorful grape gas fumes.


Yeah these are nice too. I actually want him to drop these ones. He sometimes pushes things as freebies until tested or sometime just some exclusive freebies to his site.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Sep 21, 2022)

40 days of Veg . Flipped to 12/12 today .

UBER


S.I.P Life !


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 27, 2022)

666


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 28, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


>


Thank you kind sir


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 28, 2022)

Definitely grabbing a few packs of the mango haze x papaya when those drop


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 28, 2022)

Man…my only Hi-Chew is a male…. This ends my mission for that one


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 29, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Man…my only Hi-Chew is a male…. This ends my mission for that one


Chuck some pollen


----------



## EnigmaticG (Oct 1, 2022)

Slushers day 57


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 1, 2022)

Cut down 2 wedding cake x papaya and one cheetah piss x papaya testers yesterday.

one of them I really don’t like the terp smell on. It’s that damn zkittles armpit ish light green funk. Hard to explain but it’s one specific terp I really do not enjoy. Buds look great though. Sorry no pics until I get home


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 1, 2022)

This run of Candy Milk is absolutely crushing it. Needed the bamboo stakes on this one. Chunky chunky and incredibly loud.



Candy Milk x 2
Gary Payton x Cheetah Piss
Valley Sundae on the far back in the middle


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 3, 2022)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Chuck some pollen


Its a full blown hermie now …. Hip hip hooray! herms from regular m/f seeds…. Biggest buzzkill possible


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 5, 2022)

Makes no sense, cannarado lost his page , I hope he makes a discord


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 5, 2022)

I'm pretty excited about this Bazooka (N°12)



I have two Money Gun phenos and this is the compact one. They struggled more than the other plants, but they are looking pretty nice.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 5, 2022)

I picked up a Zawtz clone from buds & roses today.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 6, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I picked up a Zawtz clone from buds & roses today.


Should be fire...I want to see a zawtz plant in flower, not a zawtz cross but the zawtz. Its got some killer lineage


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 6, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Should be fire...I want to see a zawtz plant in flower, not a zawtz cross but the zawtz. Its got some killer lineage


My Zawtz all struggled from seed to harvest. Most of the seeds didn't pop, the plants ended up going straight to the hash bucket, none of the clones lived and I'm trying to reveg a mother, but it's not looking good. I think I just got a crappy pack or something. The Gary Paton / Cereal Milk x Grape Gas plants that grew right beside them turnout out great, so whatever. My Upside Down Frowns with Zawtz is fire, so that's close enough.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 6, 2022)

I don’t like the cheetah piss terps at all smell wise. Certain terps turn my stomach and this is one of them. The wedding cake x papaya smells amazing.

both are frosty as fuck and can’t wait to smoke them. Just don’t like the nose on the cheetah piss cross.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 6, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> My Zawtz all struggled from seed to harvest. Most of the seeds didn't pop, the plants ended up going straight to the hash bucket, none of the clones lived and I'm trying to reveg a mother, but it's not looking good. I think I just got a crappy pack or something. The Gary Paton / Cereal Milk x Grape Gas plants that grew right beside them turnout out great, so whatever. My Upside Down Frowns with Zawtz is fire, so that's close enough.


I didnt even know rado's put out a zawtz s1..I can't keep up with all these strains anymore-all the same shit. S1 beans have always been gamble with not alot of payout, funny thing is the crosses end up being better than most of it's parent strain


----------



## ChocoKush (Oct 6, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t like the cheetah piss terps at all smell wise. Certain terps turn my stomach and this is one of them. The wedding cake x papaya smells amazing.
> 
> both are frosty as fuck and can’t wait to smoke them. Just don’t like the nose on the cheetah piss cross.


whats the nose like on cheetah piss?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 6, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> whats the nose like on cheetah piss?


skunky chemy piney nothing crazy or real dank. Frosty as hell and big yield and great vigor. Definitely a quality plant.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 6, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I didnt even know rado's put out a zawtz s1..I can't keep up with all these strains anymore-all the same shit. S1 beans have always been gamble with not alot of payout, funny thing is the crosses end up being better than most of it's parent strain


and the zawts S1s are def a gamble all my seedlings lacked vigor and look meh, i will get em big befiore i flip but that could b a while.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 6, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I didnt even know rado's put out a zawtz s1..I can't keep up with all these strains anymore-all the same shit. S1 beans have always been gamble with not alot of payout, funny thing is the crosses end up being better than most of it's parent strain


Yep, I agree. I knew it was a gamble going in. I wouldn't say they are all the same shit though. I have a pretty big variation of Rado mothers now. But yeah, I'm mostly running clones from here on out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 7, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Yep, I agree. I knew it was a gamble going in. I wouldn't say they are all the same shit though. I have a pretty big variation of Rado mothers now. But yeah, I'm mostly running clones from here on out.


Ya s1 beans will never be the genetics copy of the selfed parent plant, you can sometimes find something close or similar, or you get some wacky mutated plants. One s1 beans I've wanted to possibly hunt would Josey's GG#4, one of the reasons being from what I heard alot of the clone only gorilla glue cuts have HpLVD which isn't suprising...those cuts where everywhere 6-7 years ago, they're definitely not around as much now, feel like glue was one of the most passed around cuts years back, and legit gorilla glue is still some fire in my book.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 7, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Should be fire...I want to see a zawtz plant in flower, not a zawtz cross but the zawtz. Its got some killer lineage


Im pretty sure this cut came from phinest. The picture on their page looks nothing special but I’m after flavor more than anything and their coa says over 4% terps. Hope she makes the trip back home, I might cross it with rainbow belts 3.0 if I get a nice male.


----------



## Resin_head (Oct 8, 2022)

Some older pictures of a hunt through magma cookies (cuvée cookies x lava cake)a collab between phinest and rado


----------



## ultrasonoro (Oct 9, 2022)

Terp Town, which is (Wedding Pie (Pyxy Styx Cut) x Birthday Cake). I think these were released in 2019, not 100% sure, I bought them in 2020 and they were on sale for $40 on radogear. Got these and a freebie pack of roasted garlic margy, which got me hooked on Cannarado. 

Every one of these has been amazing though, super dense flowers and super strong smoke. It produces some golf balll sized nugs and a few smaller sized, but not as huge a yielded as some other plants. I don’t have a way to test it, but in my totally biased opinion it feels like a 30+% flower. Here’s my current grow at day 50.


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 9, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya s1 beans will never be the genetics copy of the selfed parent plant, you can sometimes find something close or similar, or you get some wacky mutated plants. One s1 beans I've wanted to possibly hunt would Josey's GG#4, one of the reasons being from what I heard alot of the clone only gorilla glue cuts have HpLVD which isn't suprising...those cuts where everywhere 6-7 years ago, they're definitely not around as much now, feel like glue was one of the most passed around cuts years back, and legit gorilla glue is still some fire in my book.


From what I've seen GG4 does exceptionally well in S1 format. More so than any other plant I can recall. I grew out a few S1's (not JW's) and one of the plants is a spitting image of the clone in every way. No way anyone could tell the difference between my S1 and the clone. However, I've had my fair of shite S1's too


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Oct 9, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> From what I've seen GG4 does exceptionally well in S1 format. More so than any other plant I can recall. I grew out a few S1's (not JW's) and one of the plants is a spitting image of the clone in every way. No way anyone could tell the difference between my S1 and the clone. However, I've had my fair of shite S1's too


Bubblegum S1 is official too...I only grew 1 plant, but it was exactly how others described much bigger runs than mine, indica dominant, lacks potency imo, but is such an enjoyable smoke, pine on the inhale, but the most amazing pink bubblegum flavor on the exhale reminiscent of how much pre99 Blueberry tasted like Blueberry- its that intensely flavored of bubblegum....I may even prefer that bubblegum flavor over the blueberry- but could definitely do without the pine inhale....just wish it had stronger potency.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 10, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> From what I've seen GG4 does exceptionally well in S1 format. More so than any other plant I can recall. I grew out a few S1's (not JW's) and one of the plants is a spitting image of the clone in every way. No way anyone could tell the difference between my S1 and the clone. However, I've had my fair of shite S1's too


Ya I've seen some really good Gg4 s1 as well. The GG4 s1 you grew had terps all on point like the original cut? 


ultrasonoro said:


> Terp Town, which is (Wedding Pie (Pyxy Styx Cut) x Birthday Cake). I think these were released in 2019, not 100% sure, I bought them in 2020 and they were on sale for $40 on radogear. Got these and a freebie pack of roasted garlic margy, which got me hooked on Cannarado.
> 
> Every one of these has been amazing though, super dense flowers and super strong smoke. It produces some golf balll sized nugs and a few smaller sized, but not as huge a yielded as some other plants. I don’t have a way to test it, but in my totally biased opinion it feels like a 30+% flower. Here’s my current grow at day 50.
> 
> View attachment 5210282


Those roasted garlic margy throws some fucking heaters from what I hear, I have a pack of those as well. 

On another note I'm guessing seeds packs aren't selling like they were a few years ago, some of the seed banks I cruise thru online once in a while seem to be dropping prices. Just saw exotic's new drop and pretty much their whole current line going for $80 and under right now.


----------



## boundybounderson (Oct 10, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I've seen some really good Gg4 s1 as well. The GG4 s1 you grew had terps all on point like the original cut?
> 
> Those roasted garlic margy throws some fucking heaters from what I hear, I have a pack of those as well.
> 
> On another note I'm guessing seeds packs aren't selling like they were a few years ago, some of the seed banks I cruise thru online once in a while seem to be dropping prices. Just saw exotic's new drop and pretty much their whole current line going for $80 and under right now.


Where's that? I just clicked a bunch of his vendor links via discord and the cheapest I saw was $98.


----------



## Czernoza (Oct 10, 2022)

Zawtz s1 day 71 of 12/12


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 10, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I've seen some really good Gg4 s1 as well. The GG4 s1 you grew had terps all on point like the original cut?


Terps definitely on point. Mostly gas, but the closer you take her to 70 days, the more chocolate diesel you get on the nose. This was the only pic I could dig up since my old computer shit the bed.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 10, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> On another note I'm guessing seeds packs aren't selling like they were a few years ago, some of the seed banks I cruise thru online once in a while seem to be dropping prices. Just saw exotic's new drop and pretty much their whole current line going for $80 and under right now.


Exotic Mike said a little while ago that he was lowering the prices of his new releases. Tiki went down to $85 for most new releases too. I assume it's inflation causing this more than market saturation but either way it seems to be the trend lately.


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 10, 2022)

My first time breeding fem seeds. This is a cut I found in a cross I made with Sundae Driver x Blueberry n Cream. It has the loud fruity pebble cereal terps with incredible bag appeal. I'm breeding her to my cut of Black Lime Reserve, a cut of herself to make S1's, and a cut of Sour Animal (seed junky cut). Will post some updates soon


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 11, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> Terps definitely on point. Mostly gas, but the closer you take her to 70 days, the more chocolate diesel you get on the nose. This was the only pic I could dig up since my old computer shit the bed.
> View attachment 5210839


Fuckin A that GG#4 looks like a beaut dude, good work!


----------



## Upstate2627 (Oct 11, 2022)

Zawtz S1 outdoors. Taking her down today, 8.5' tall- easy growing, smaller buds but rock hard- zero mold. Hope more smell comes out while drying.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Oct 11, 2022)

With flash, zawtz s1


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 11, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t like the cheetah piss terps at all smell wise. Certain terps turn my stomach and this is one of them. The wedding cake x papaya smells amazing.
> 
> both are frosty as fuck and can’t wait to smoke them. Just don’t like the nose on the cheetah piss cross.


yeah my Gary Payton x Cheetah Piss definitely isnt putting off my favorite terps. Mine Is like a spicy licorice with almost vomit acidic smell on the back end


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 11, 2022)

Some chem d/chem sis x grape pie bx


----------



## Resin_head (Oct 12, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Some chem d/chem sis x grape pie bxView attachment 5211020


What’s the smoke report on this one


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 12, 2022)

Resin_head said:


> What’s the smoke report on this one


This pheno is Pungent sweet citrus grape. Sweet and diesel undertones. Great day time no crash vape I’m very happy. Have this and another pheno cloned. Cant decide both are awesome.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 13, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Some chem d/chem sis x grape pie bxView attachment 5211020


Dude that looks like some silly fire. You grow some top notch buds yerp!


----------



## buddygrows (Oct 15, 2022)

Anyone grown Butterscotch D? Rado said it's Chem D x (Vanilla Kush x Instant Karma). Can't find anything about it


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 16, 2022)

My Y-life/grape gas x Gelatti MVC were slow starting compared to others started at same time. They are coming on with a funk while still in veg flipping on November 1st. Put two of them in 2 gallons while all others are in 1 gallons. Hoping for frosty funky nugs.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 16, 2022)

Cannarado said something on IG. The papaya crosses come out soon. Strongly recommend the papaya x wedding cake. Looks like cheetah piss x papaya didn’t make the cut. It’s super terpy, even though I don’t prefer the terps on the cheetah piss.

the wedding cake cross looks just as good. Not as funky. Still 10/10 dank though. Strong.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 17, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Cannarado said something on IG. The papaya crosses come out soon. Strongly recommend the papaya x wedding cake. Looks like cheetah piss x papaya didn’t make the cut. It’s super terpy, even though I don’t prefer the terps on the cheetah piss.
> 
> the wedding cake cross looks just as good. Not as funky. Still 10/10 dank though. Strong.


The papaya crosses didnt drop yet? thought they did for some reason


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> The papaya crosses didnt drop yet? thought they did for some reason


I think it was supposed to be last month. Looked to be a good drop. They should do a big sale. Looks like they are sitting on quite a bit of the last few drops


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 19, 2022)

L


Czernoza said:


> Zawtz s1 day 71 of 12/12View attachment 5210785View attachment 5210786View attachment 5210787


I have some with those curly leaves also I think 2 of 5 look like that. Hopefully they look like this. How's the smell


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 20, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> I picked up a Zawtz clone from buds & roses today.


I got a couple cuts of it today myself.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 20, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I got a couple cuts of it today myself.


Phinest said it is the breeder cut.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 20, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Phinest said it is the breeder cut.


My cut came from Coastal Sun, but I think they got their genetics from Phinest. I did see that listed on Phinest's IG about being the breeder's cut. I'm excited to see the results in a few months.

EDIT: I just confirmed with Coastal Sun that their cut is the same as the Phinest cut.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 20, 2022)

Who knows how to pronounce Zawtz anyway? Is it It like "shouts", but with z's instead of s's, or more like "dots", but a z for the d? Zots or Zouts?


----------



## Satch12 (Oct 20, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Who knows how to pronounce Zawtz anyway? Is it It like "shouts", but with z's instead of s's, or more like "dots", but a z for the d? Zots or Zouts?


It’s always been my assumption since hearing the name zawtz that it was after the candy zotz so I’ve always pronounced it that way. Amazing hard candies.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 20, 2022)

Got a couple DSLR shots of the ladies before i gave em the chop. Top is my most beloved cola of Candy Milk, bottom is Gary Payton x Cheetah Piss. Pardon the sideways nature of the pics, almost all my plants were falling over by the end of this one.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 20, 2022)

New-old stuff on the way. Dug into the vault and popped some older packs. They dont last forever! dont mind my sad basil plant that will be pesto soon lol. The top 2 are Sasha (Obama (CSI) x Birthday Cake) and the bottom 3 stretchy lil girls are Bundy (Breakfast of Champions (Cereal Killer cut) x Birthday Cake)


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 20, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> My cut came from Coastal Sun, but I think they got their genetics from Phinest. I did see that listed on Phinest's IG about being the breeder's cut. I'm excited to see the results in a few months.
> 
> EDIT: I just confirmed with Coastal Sun that their cut is the same as the Phinest cut.
> 
> View attachment 5215328


Their picture looks rough but the COA they have posted has some nice numbers. ~31% cannabinoids and 4.3% terpenes.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 20, 2022)

Zawtz has a distinct taste that I can't put my finger on. It almost reminds me of Dr. Pepper, but not really. I've never come across anything quite like it.


----------



## winkerbean (Oct 21, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Their picture looks rough but the COA they have posted has some nice numbers. ~31% cannabinoids and 4.3% terpenes.


It fantastic smoke but not up to the 'sequined clutch purse' visual standards that a lot of the market seems to prioritize for some weird reason. 

Bright green, not dense structure, but damn if it doesn't knock your socks off the minute you open up the jar.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 21, 2022)

This was a Supreme Snowman plant that was starting to burn a couple months ago, so I pulled it a little early and just kind of wrote it off. Now that I'm running out of other strains, I have been primarily smoking on it. And damn, it tastes wonderful and is strong af.


----------



## boundybounderson (Oct 21, 2022)

I've to the Zawtz S1 going rn. I'll be happy to post some pics when they actually start to look interesting.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 22, 2022)

"Uber" Day 29 of 12/12


----------



## stnr420 (Oct 22, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Had someone babysit my plants for a couple days and forget to plug in an exhaust fan. After many hours at 100F they were pretty toasty. i decided to just give them the chop, they looked like shit. The top colas lost some terps no doubt but they still look great. Heres Money Gun from the bunch.
> 
> This is why i dont ever trust people with my plants.
> 
> View attachment 5175484


Shitty..but why was the exhaust unplugged in the first place?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 23, 2022)

1ManGrow said:


> "Uber" Day 29 of 12/12 View attachment 5216257View attachment 5216258


I really wanna pop my seeds of this my sis gave me 2 or 3


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 23, 2022)

This is my first grow so I think there is a lot of room for improvement. I don't think I did this lady to the best of her abilities. Just using this grow to get a feel for it and get my tent dialed in. It can only get better from here. Hope it turns out decent.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 23, 2022)

If you stick with us you'll be fine


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2022)

stnr420 said:


> Shitty..but why was the exhaust unplugged in the first place?


i unplug my stuff if im leaving the house for a while. Had a fan blade seize up and nearly caused a fire a few months back and my paranoia is on 10. 

When they plugged it all back in the noise from the fan inside the tent was mistaken for the exhaust, even though i explicitly said theres multiple fans and you have to make sure the exhaust is plugged in and running. The cord was clearly visible and identifiable as plugged in or not. This happened during a phone call with the person so i was guiding them. Theres not much of an excuse for the fuck up. They were either fucked up or in a rush or careless or a combination of the 3.

They offered money but the loss isnt exactly quantifiable. The nug survived but the plants needed another week or 2, you cant begin to put a number on the yield lost lol, not that id have taken it. Its larf under the bridge now, onto the next crop.


----------



## higher self (Oct 26, 2022)

Damn can't type out Fatso anymore? Mangopaya sounds up my alley but already running a Jew Gold x Papaya from Oni. Still might cop a pack. Also I'm running a Durban Poison x Grape Pie that's looking really good in flower right now.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 26, 2022)

cocomero gelatti x papaya 
Smells like banana now&laters it’s def nice & unique.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Oct 26, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> cocomero gelatti x papaya
> Smells like banana now&laters it’s def nice & unique.
> View attachment 5218047View attachment 5218050


How many days from flip?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 26, 2022)

1ManGrow said:


> How many days from flip?


Around day 25 I believe


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 27, 2022)

higher self said:


> Damn can't type out Fatso anymore? Mangopaya sounds up my alley but already running a Jew Gold x Papaya from Oni. Still might cop a pack. Also I'm running a Durban Poison x Grape Pie that's looking really good in flower right now.


Rado was recently axed from Instagram, probably just being careful not to get in trouble again there.


----------



## higher self (Oct 27, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Rado was recently axed from Instagram, probably just being careful not to get in trouble again there.


Makes sense though it doesn't make sense I guess lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 27, 2022)

Papaya x cheetah piss nug. Don’t think this strain made the cut.


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 27, 2022)

Sundae Driver x Blue Cream (Blueberry x Strawberry n Cream) pollinated by itself. Fuckin ridiculous fruity pebble terps on this cut.


----------



## oodawg (Oct 28, 2022)

Has anyone ran or seen the flower from the papaya cut that Rado uses? Know the genetics of the papaya cut? Ran any of its crosses?

Really don't need more seeds and already have the next in the chute but that Mango Haze x Papaya is calling to me.


----------



## EnigmaticG (Oct 28, 2022)

I just harvested a Floss Sugar from the gushers release (papaya x gushers), also have a snowman x papaya tester in my tent. They have both been solid trouble free plants with great aromas and big buds. The floss sugar is yielding 21% rosin from flower.


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 28, 2022)

EnigmaticG said:


> The floss sugar is yielding 21% rosin from flower.


That's a good metric to use.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 30, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> whats the nose like on cheetah piss?


Actually my cp smelled way different. This run i have no idea y but it never smelled like this i feel like im loosin it but its definitely dank. Reminds me of a sweet tooth pheno i kept when i started growing. Its hard to describe i think theres a eucalypts terpine and that is the majority of it. The cp crosses looked great i think. I wanna see a driver x cp run. Both have great vigor structure and smell.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 30, 2022)

Cheetah piss


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 30, 2022)

Sundae driver


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 1, 2022)

Update: Day 32 since showing sex.

Uber


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 2, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I got a couple cuts of it today myself.


My zawtz cut is vegging extremely slow...are you experiencing the same thing? granted I had to reroot it because I sent it to myself as a snip, I was expecting a little more vigor out of it.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 2, 2022)

Zawtz x papaya


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 2, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> My zawtz cut is vegging extremely slow...are you experiencing the same thing? granted I had to reroot it because I sent it to myself as a snip, I was expecting a little more vigor out of it.


Yeah, it's pretty slow. I topped mine real early, thinking that they would branch out nice in a few weeks and be close to ready for my next cycle, but now I'm thinking I'm gonna have to skip them this cycle and put something else in their place. I might have just stunted them though, and they will take off soon..


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 4, 2022)

1ManGrow said:


> Update: Day 32 since showing sex.
> 
> Uber
> View attachment 5220692View attachment 5220693View attachment 5220694View attachment 5220695View attachment 5220696


Dang that's gonna be good smoke


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 4, 2022)

Medellin 51 x grape gas #3 growing like og, smelling and smoking like candy kush


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 4, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> Dang that's gonna be good smoke


Fingers crossed. Hoping they start packing on weight from here on out. 

Another 26 to 30 days .


----------



## higher self (Nov 4, 2022)

Durban Poison x Grape Pie at 7wk or 8. Strong earthy grape candy terps, alot louder than my Purple Ice Water from Bloom with a similar smell.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 6, 2022)

Sundae Driver x Blue Cream (Blueberry x Strawberry n Cream). This cut is pollinated by itself for the S1's


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 7, 2022)

Interesting testers coming from rado


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 7, 2022)

Zawtz x papaya stacking


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 7, 2022)

What does he do with all these regs he's testing


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 8, 2022)

Cocomero gelatti x papaya


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 9, 2022)

Zawtz x papaya


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 9, 2022)

Day 40 : Uber


----------



## FFreedom (Nov 10, 2022)

Birthday cake × bubba kush


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 12, 2022)

Sundae Driver x Blue Cream. It actually has a blue tint to it


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 12, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Zawtz x papaya
> View attachment 5223784View attachment 5223785View attachment 5223786


Looks like some super terpy green bud, nice


----------



## toomp (Nov 13, 2022)

Officialoracle420 said:


> Day 45 (wedding cake x chem d/sis) I’m keeping this one right here!! This is a unicorn in my opinion. I haven’t found many if any like this. What a loud ass plant!! Final decisions will be made after harvest of course.


update?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 13, 2022)

Zawtz clone from buds n roses.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 15, 2022)

Day 46 : ( Uber )


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 15, 2022)

Sundae Driver x Blue Cream.
I call her the Blugatti cut


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 16, 2022)

Big heads 
Fry bread #5


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 16, 2022)

Zawtz x papaya


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 16, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Zawtz x papaya
> View attachment 5227196View attachment 5227202


How does it smell? I have a few packs of papaya x lpc and just got two of the mango haze x papaya. Should have an idea what the mango haze brings to the table in a few months, flipping 6 mango x sour apple in probably a week and a half.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 16, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> How does it smell? I have a few packs of papaya x lpc and just got two of the mango haze x papaya. Should have an idea what the mango haze brings to the table in a few months, flipping 6 mango x sour apple in probably a week and a half.


She’s smelling like OG zkittlez with ultra ripe mango/papaya twang. very happy with her


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 19, 2022)

Zawtz x papaya


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 19, 2022)

nilla wafer x goji Margy


----------



## buddygrows (Nov 19, 2022)

I have a lot of freebie packs of Goji Margy (Pine Soul x Frozen Margy) if anyone wants to try them for free. Rado gave me like 100 packs


----------



## Jmz (Nov 19, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> I have a lot of freebie packs of Goji Margy (Pine Soul x Frozen Margy) if anyone wants to try them for free. Rado gave me like 100 packs


LOL I literally just bought a pack of these, showed up last week


----------



## buddygrows (Nov 19, 2022)

Jmz said:


> LOL I literally just bought a pack of these, showed up last week


from me? he gave me 1 pack with all the seeds and a sheet of labels and had me pack them all. by the time i was done i realized its like 100 packs lol


----------



## Jmz (Nov 19, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> from me? he gave me 1 pack with all the seeds and a sheet of labels and had me pack them all. by the time i was done i realized its like 100 packs lol


no I doubt it unless you’re elite 613 genetics. Sealed / original pack


----------



## buddygrows (Nov 19, 2022)

Jmz said:


> no I doubt it unless you’re elite 613 genetics. Sealed / original pack


nope these are just testers, usually have 5-6 regs per pack


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 5228342
> nilla wafer x goji Margy


Is this this your own cross yerp? Looks dank bro!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 20, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Is this this your own cross yerp? Looks dank bro!


Thanks. Yup she’s mine. I love her dark colors & blue hues. & of course Nilla margarita taste w/ great cool og backend. Popping some more asap


----------



## ScaryGaryLed (Nov 20, 2022)

Hey guys, just wanted to follow up. I recently harvested a cross between Panama red/chem dawg/chemdawg sis x grape pie bx (back cross) and one of them phenos smells like the shit!!! Like a nice fresh coffee smell, nice uplifting high without that crazy tachychardia start but it gets you going nice. 100% functional high but does make you space out a little bit if you let it. Definitely not for night time. It’s not a big producer but I definitely don’t care as it’s a great high, not a stone. The other phenos came out more like a regular kush (chem dawg) and little no grape flavor. But thank you Cannarado as he was the source for the beans. I also did a cross back of that particular pheno with a chemdawg / chemdawg sis x grape pie bx , so running that now, time will tell. Just wanted to post me experience with Cannarado stuff. All good so far, very hearty plants no hermies .


----------



## buddygrows (Nov 21, 2022)

same goes for p75/tk x gelatti MVC


buddygrows said:


> I have a lot of freebie packs of Goji Margy (Pine Soul x Frozen Margy) if anyone wants to try them for free. Rado gave me like 100 packs


----------



## Greybush7387 (Nov 21, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> I have a lot of freebie packs of Goji Margy (Pine Soul x Frozen Margy) if anyone wants to try them for free. Rado gave me like 100 packs


I got a pack 2 lol


----------



## boundybounderson (Nov 21, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 5228338


Freebies w/ an order or...?


----------



## 1ManGrow (Nov 21, 2022)

( UBER : Getting Close )


Apologies for the cat hair. Damn long hair always wants to come in the room.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 25, 2022)

Zawtz x papaya


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Nov 27, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 5231403


Where is this from?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 27, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Where is this from?








Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg




https://discord.gg/umPbRSy3


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 29, 2022)

This...finally


----------



## Paperroller24 (Dec 4, 2022)

Some Party Foul, Candy milk and slusher pics coming soon....


----------



## buddygrows (Dec 4, 2022)

Gonna try the Snowman S1 and Mangopaya first


----------



## Paperroller24 (Dec 4, 2022)

Slushers pheno 3. #1 and 2 were sugary but smelled and tasted like cardboard.

Candy Milk #1- sweet dessert smell and taste
Candy Milk #2- similar to #1 but stronger smell. Its still growing and has a few weeks to go.


----------



## LunarMOG (Dec 5, 2022)

1ManGrow said:


> ( UBER : Getting Close )
> 
> Apologies for the cat hair. Damn long hair always wants to come in the room.


looks funky, is this from feminized or regular?


----------



## 1ManGrow (Dec 5, 2022)

Uber : ( Drying)


----------



## Datcoldboi (Dec 9, 2022)

Was adding stuff to the cart and using the code at checkout but it’s not adding up to 40% off. Its only 20. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## JimoTex (Dec 9, 2022)

Greybush7387 said:


> That's a solid go at those rgms and I have like 30 of em. But after hearing this I dunno.. you got any pics of all the ones you thought weren't as good.


Im running one atm, smells incredible, potent, but no flavor really. Hermed like a mofo too. I have more seeds but not sure.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 9, 2022)

Datcoldboi said:


> Was adding stuff to the cart and using the code at checkout but it’s not adding up to 40% off. Its only 20. Anyone else having this issue?


What's the code?


----------



## MannyPacs (Dec 9, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> What's the code?


RADOBEANS

It's good for me


----------



## Toka416 (Dec 10, 2022)

Cookie dough sundae


----------



## Toka416 (Dec 10, 2022)

Oops posted in the wrong thread, erased it.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 17, 2022)

Mango haze x sour apple 21 days


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 17, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 5231403


That's funny cause rado still crosses hype clones on top of making their own creations. I get what the guy is saying- the hype clones getting crossed to hype clones is getting a bit redundant, there's several seed companies where that's all they do, so many seed companies(ahem I will not call them breeders) have similar genetics as everyone else, several seed co. have the same exact strains out as other companies...say apples & bananas x runtz>something like that, seen that one from like 3 or 4 different seed companies/brands


----------



## Houstini (Dec 18, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Mango haze x sour apple 21 daysView attachment 5238857View attachment 5238859View attachment 5238858


Really looking forward to seeing the progress on this one. Been contemplating running these for a bit now. I got a few from the sour apple drop, so far just ran the platinum bubba x and it was a beast


----------



## Datcoldboi (Dec 19, 2022)

Why can I not access the glo site?


----------



## Satch12 (Dec 19, 2022)

Datcoldboi said:


> Why can I not access the glo site?


Because he’s “dead” - the dudes a scammer if you didn’t know


----------



## Toka416 (Dec 19, 2022)

1ManGrow said:


> ( UBER : Getting Close )
> View attachment 5229308
> 
> Apologies for the cat hair. Damn long hair always wants to come in the room.


Long hair dont care... nice buds... suppose text can be taken the wrong way, i mean that as a joke, just a saying, no negativity implied..


----------



## Datcoldboi (Dec 19, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> Because he’s “dead” - the dudes a scammer if you didn’t know


Na. I didn’t know. Thanks for the info. Hopefully the packs I ordered awhile back are legit.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 19, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> Because he’s “dead” - the dudes a scammer if you didn’t know


Really? What happened? I bought tons of gear off GLO when the going was good. Never had an issue, other than the occasional extended shipping time because he crashed a U-Haul moving all his seeds or some other wild story. But I got every bean I ever ordered.


----------



## Satch12 (Dec 19, 2022)

Datcoldboi said:


> Na. I didn’t know. Thanks for the info. Hopefully the packs I ordered awhile back are legit.


They should be, he was legit for a while but pulled a large exit scam. 


MtRainDog said:


> Really? What happened? I bought tons of gear off GLO when the going was good. Never had an issue, other than the occasional extended shipping time because he crashed a U-Haul moving all his seeds or some other wild story. But I got every bean I ever ordered.


Yeah I got my first ever beans from him, couldn’t go wrong with the price when it was legit.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 21, 2022)

Medellin 51 x grape gas #3


----------



## Snowback (Dec 22, 2022)

How's the flavor?


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 23, 2022)

Snowback said:


> How's the flavor?


Probably a grape gas leaner, pretty much how it tastes. Reeks like skunk thru a ziplock. Definitely impresses... I like my greens over purps


----------



## Modern Selections (Dec 24, 2022)

I am going to pull the trigger on a pack of the Black Apple. Sounds right up my alley, old x new.

Anyone here grown it out?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2022)

Modern Selections said:


> I am going to pull the trigger on a pack of the Black Apple. Sounds right up my alley, old x new.
> 
> Anyone here grown it out?


Watch for the freaky mutation...
One of my 4 beans has been a real wild ride. The rest were nice, fruity sativa leaners. I didn't get apple Terps, but definitely something citrusy.


----------



## Modern Selections (Dec 24, 2022)

Ooooo I'm interested in the freaky one !!

Thanks for your response!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 24, 2022)

Modern Selections said:


> Ooooo I'm interested in the freaky one !!
> 
> Thanks for your response!



The hash is excellent! Go for it!


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 29, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Mango haze x sour apple 21 daysView attachment 5238857View attachment 5238859View attachment 5238858


33


----------



## oodawg (Dec 29, 2022)

Mango haze x papaya a few days ago. I'll take one of those lowers as a clone, uppot and flip here soon.


----------



## gfxprotege (Dec 30, 2022)

hey all. I haven't grown cannarado before, but I was looking at all their papaya crosses. Which would y'all recommend?


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 30, 2022)

gfxprotege said:


> hey all. I haven't grown cannarado before, but I was looking at all their papaya crosses. Which would y'all recommend?


Anything with Papaya will slap.. I grabbed the Wedding Cake x Papaya (cake fruit) which is basicly their redo of a strain papaya cake


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 30, 2022)

gfxprotege said:


> hey all. I haven't grown cannarado before, but I was looking at all their papaya crosses. Which would y'all recommend?





superdank330 said:


> Anything with Papaya will slap.. I grabbed the Wedding Cake x Papaya (cake fruit) which is basicly their redo of a strain papaya cake


This would be one of my top picks (WC x Papaya)…when I grew out that cross from Oni I found a beautiful green pheno with big chunky buds and a sour yogurt profile. I also know the cheetah piss crossed into would make some solid structured plants with a nice profile. 

I didn’t grab anything from these last drops with too much old inventory to run through but am excited to see what others grabbed/are growing.


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 31, 2022)

I've had Papaya Cake concentrate a few times from the PNW, such an amazing terp profile!


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 31, 2022)

Has anyone else run Gary Payton / Cereal Milk x Grape Gasoline? I'm on its third round and this strain is one of the best I've ever run. I'm running a full tent on my next grow. I haven't gone monocrop in years. They were freebies too. Three seeds, all survived and turned out killers. Stable in all of the ways. (No hermies / nanners , almost no variation of phenotypes, resistant to harsh environments)


----------



## splakow (Dec 31, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Has anyone else run Gary Payton / Cereal Milk x Grape Gasoline? I'm on its third round and this strain is one of the best I've ever run. I'm running a full tent on my next grow. I haven't gone monocrop in years. They were freebies too. Three seeds, all survived and turned out killers. Stable in all of the ways. (No hermies / nanners , almost no variation of phenotypes, resistant to harsh environments)
> 
> View attachment 5243579
> View attachment 5243580


check ur dm


----------



## iguanodondraper (Dec 31, 2022)

Just ordered my first pack of Cannarado seeds - Ring Poppa. Excited to get these started when my current run is finished in a month or so. I can't find much information on this cross, has anyone run this or know anything about it?


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 1, 2023)

Candy Milk pheno #1


I learned a valuable lesson in plant stress this run. Ive never had a plant start throwing single leaves like some of these ones did and until now had no idea that youre supposed to get them to throw more blades before flowering. Some of these branches are growing some funky mutant larf.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 1, 2023)

lusidghost said:


> Has anyone else run Gary Payton / Cereal Milk x Grape Gasoline? I'm on its third round and this strain is one of the best I've ever run. I'm running a full tent on my next grow. I haven't gone monocrop in years. They were freebies too. Three seeds, all survived and turned out killers. Stable in all of the ways. (No hermies / nanners , almost no variation of phenotypes, resistant to harsh environments)
> 
> View attachment 5243579
> View attachment 5243580


That's a hell of lineup of genetics, no wonder you got some serious fire {gary payton x cereal milk} x grape gasoline. I know for a fact the grape gasoline is fire on its own so can't imagine the crazy phenos you'd get adding those other 2 strains in the mix. 

I ran grape gasoline and am mothering out a cut of it right now want to do a big run of it because it's so fire- just an all around heater. I'm also sitting on a pack of the grape gas s1 seeds as well. Good work dude your plants look fire!


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 2, 2023)

The only problem with the strain is the lack of name / long ass parent names. I've been calling it Rosco because that's my dad's nickname and his real name is Gary. I would just name one of phenos that, but I really can't tell the difference between them. So they are all Roscos.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 2, 2023)

lusidghost said:


> The only problem with the strain is the lack of name / long ass parent names. I've been calling it Rosco because that's my dad's nickname and his real name is Gary. I would just name one of phenos that, but I really can't tell the difference between them. So they are all Roscos.


Ya call it the Rosco cut in honor for your dad, that's awesome...was going to say you can name it anything...you could call it the lusidghost cut if you wanted. 
. That's how certain cuts would get big name for themselves... a grower would name a certain cut and pass it out to fellow growers and soon it could become a legendary cut.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 2, 2023)

Payton's Grape Milk Pie
Or Grape Milk Pie #20

Gary Payton wore #20 on the supersonic's and the heat.
Rosco is probably easier.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Monday at 6:15 PM)

Anybody got some goji margy or roasted garlic margy?


----------



## Rsawr (Monday at 6:18 PM)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Anybody got some goji margy or roasted garlic margy?


Is that the preservation run they did like 2 years ago? I was thinking of popping the regs they sent out..


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Monday at 6:35 PM)

Rsawr said:


> Is that the preservation run they did like 2 years ago? I was thinking of popping the regs they sent out..


Was it a preservation run? I thought they were just freebie crosses. I have some goji margy (pinesoul x frozen margy) I just wanted a second pack so I could have a decent number to open pollinate


----------



## Rsawr (Monday at 6:37 PM)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Was it a preservation run? I thought they were just freebie crosses. I have some goji margy (pinesoul x frozen margy) I just wanted a second pack so I could have a decent number to open pollinate


I got a freebie pack during the sour apples run that in my recollection was labelled as a preservation pack. It was 5 regs, I think. I have it stored in my fridge!


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Monday at 6:45 PM)

Rsawr said:


> I got a freebie pack during the sour apples run that in my recollection was labelled as a preservation pack. It was 5 regs, I think. I have it stored in my fridge!


Is it sour apples or sour apple? Rado might have preserved sour apple idk that's a treat if so


----------



## Rsawr (Monday at 6:50 PM)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Is it sour apples or sour apple? Rado might have preserved sour apple idk that's a treat if so


Let me go dig in my fridge and get you a pic. Give me a few. It is a reg run released around the same time as their sour apple drop, but I think unrelated genetically


----------



## Rsawr (Monday at 6:53 PM)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Is it sour apples or sour apple? Rado might have preserved sour apple idk that's a treat if so


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Monday at 7:10 PM)

Rsawr said:


> View attachment 5246890


Ahhh does it say preservation anywhere? People have found some great plants in that cross I wouldn't sleep on those


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Monday at 11:00 PM)

Dividedsky said:


> That's a hell of lineup of genetics, no wonder you got some serious fire {gary payton x cereal milk} x grape gasoline. I know for a fact the grape gasoline is fire on its own so can't imagine the crazy phenos you'd get adding those other 2 strains in the mix.
> 
> I ran grape gasoline and am mothering out a cut of it right now want to do a big run of it because it's so fire- just an all around heater. I'm also sitting on a pack of the grape gas s1 seeds as well. Good work dude your plants look fire!


I’m running a grape gas cut from compound and everything you said about it is true. It hits all the check marks from growing it to the end product. I am also running two other strains that have Jet Fuel Gelato in it like the Grape Gas. I am running Ice Cream Man #5, and Lemon Pastries. I am excited to see how they do.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Monday at 11:03 PM)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Anybody got some goji margy or roasted garlic margy?


I have roasted garlic margy seeds but haven’t got to germinating them. Due to a seed addiction my library of seeds is going to take years


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Monday at 11:24 PM)

CaliRootz88 said:


> I have roasted garlic margy seeds but haven’t got to germinating them. Due to a seed addiction my library of seeds is going to take years


You and the rest of us got that seed addiction lol. I'm taking this hobby very seriously so I'm going to run through a shit ton of seeds in a timely fashion but still.. got way too many


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Tuesday at 11:47 AM)

roasted garlic margy


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Tuesday at 11:51 AM)

And I used a goji margy male to make these 
Nilla wafer x goji margy


dark n stormy(Clearwater) x goji margy


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Tuesday at 11:53 AM)

YerpGodMarley said:


> And I used a goji margy male to make these
> Nilla wafer x goji margy
> View attachment 5247063
> 
> ...


Looks fire well done


----------



## madvillian420 (Tuesday at 12:08 PM)

YerpGodMarley said:


> And I used a goji margy male to make these
> Nilla wafer x goji margy
> View attachment 5247063
> 
> ...


god damn those look tasty


----------



## Dividedsky (Tuesday at 7:50 PM)

CaliRootz88 said:


> I’m running a grape gas cut from compound and everything you said about it is true. It hits all the check marks from growing it to the end product. I am also running two other strains that have Jet Fuel Gelato in it like the Grape Gas. I am running Ice Cream Man #5, and Lemon Pastries. I am excited to see how they do.


Ya that's s1 cut is fire...just saw some flower of it at a dispensary near me and it was great..the dispensaries in the northeast are finally catching on and growing great strains...I'm seeing ton of strains from rado, exotic, compound, lit farms, and grandiflora on a most of dispo menus. Shits getting cheap as well.


----------



## higher self (Yesterday at 1:16 PM)

Popped some Silly String again for the hell of it, won't let them damp off this time around!

I'm really liking my Durban Poison x Grape Pie. Nice head high with some body to it, taste like a grape rock candy with a bit of spiciness. I'm on my 2nd run with her now.


----------



## buddygrows (Today at 7:58 PM)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Anybody got some goji margy or roasted garlic margy?


I do if you need them. Growing both now


----------

